# Disboutiquers Part 29 Kids Disney Boutique / Customs Clothes psst..we sew ;-)



## teresajoy

HOLD IT RIGHT THERE! 





Read this post for Valuable Information
because if you don't and ask questions that are answered here, we reserve the right to tease you about it, and you don't want that, do you?? 
_Welcome to the Disboutique thread!_​When we get near page 240 here, I'll start a new thread again.

We are a bunch of ladies (and one guy) that share a love of Disney, boutique clothes and sewing! We offer support to one another about sewing, Disney and life in general! We consider each other friends here, and we always love new friends! Even if you don't sew, please join in, you might just find a new passion! We share all kinds of things, they don't have to be Disney! And, you don't have to have sewn the items you post. 

Be warned, this thread is addictive, and we don't stay on topic! 

RULES
1.Be nice, if someone isn't nice, ignore them "Where there is no wood the fire goes out." 
If you feel that you MUST respond, do it in PM, do NOT bring it to the boards. 
2.You MUST share pictures of everything (and unfortunately, we do mean EVERYTHING!
3.NO APOLOGIZING for how your kids look. That includes wet hair, messy hair, dirty faces, wrinkled clothes etc....We have come to the conclusion that ALL of our children are beautiful, no matter what!
4.No apologizing for messy houses. We like a good game of eye spy around here!
5. No apologizing for being "off topic". We like to have fun here, and are often off topic. 
6. If you have a question, ask us, we'll do our best to help! Really, you can post questions here, we like that! 
7. If you ask a question and no one answers, don't be upset. Either, no one knows the answer, or your post got missed. Go ahead and ask again!
8. The banana gets lonely dancing by himself, so there is a three banana minimum. We don't want lonely bananas on the DIS! 

(and, just so you know, I do a mean dancing banana impersonation!) 
9. We love to see the clothes modeled, but if you are making a dress, and you put it on your son, I will tease you, so will my sister. You have been warned!
10. Swirly faced kids scare me. 
11. We are NOT a selling group, but lots of the posters on here sell, (lots of them don't too!) We are NOT allowed to talk about it on the thread, so please don't try! Check out signatures for Ebay usernames, or just PM the sewer if they post something that you like. Many times, even if nothing is listed in the Ebay shop, the seller would be willing to work with you to make something.We do not have an official list or a Disboutiquers website where we sell. We are not a selling group, we are friends.   

*FAQ-*
_Q1. What is a good beginner sewing machine? _
A1.Many of the Disboutiquers have been very happy with the computerized Brother sewing machine that is available at Walmart. I believe it sells for around $160? 

_Q2. What is the best method for making ruffles?_
A2-There are several different methods for making gathers. I will provide links to sites that describe the methods:
a.)Double Row of Long Stitches
b.)Tension Tightening Method
c.)Zig Zag Over Floss method
d.)Ruffler attachment
I'm sure there are other methods, but these are the ones that most people here use. My favorite is the tension method. 

_Q3- What is "hand" applique? What is machine applique?_
A3.- Generally, when we talk about hand appliques on this thread, we are not talking about actually sewing by hand with a needle and thread. We mean that the pieces are stitched on by you with a regular sewing machine, as described in Heathersues Bestest Applique Tutorial. You can do hand applique on any machine that has a zig zag stitch. 
Machine Embroidery is when you have a special embroidery machine. You purchase digitized designs (one of our favorite digitizers is Heathersue) and put them on your embroidery machine and it stitches it out for you. (well, it's a bit more complicated than that, but if you want more details, check the bookmarks for links).

_Q4.-Where can I find designs for hand appliques?_
A4.- If you check Heathersue's Bestest Applique Tutorial, she gives several ideas for finding designs. Many people use Disney Pins for their designs as well as coloring book pages and just searching online for clipart. In the bookmarks under applique, you will find a link to a site with a coloring page search engine that many find helpful. 

_Q5-Where does everyone get their fabric?_
A5-Most people get their fabric from Joanne's, Hobby Lobby, Hancock Fabrics and Walmart (many still have fabric). You can also find many great finds on Ebay, but generally they are more expensive there. I also have many online fabric stores listed in the bookmarks.

_Q6.-Where do most people get the patterns they use?_
A6- We all LOVE http://www.youcanmakethis.com !!! It is a FABULOUS site with patterns that you purchase then download and print out right on your computer! (you tape the pieces together). The patterns come with multiple sizes and since you can reprint the pattern if it gets worn out, one pattern will last you for many years! 
There are many many great designers on YCMT, but our all time favorite is CarlaC! She is also a Diser, her username is Louiesmama. 


_Q7-It takes too long to look through all the threads, where can I see what everyone has made in one spot? _
A7- Many of the Disboutiquers post their items in the Disboutique Group Photobucket account. Just scroll down a bit for more information on how to view that. Please don't copy things form other Disers to sell. 

Abbreviations used:
YCMT- http://www.youcanmakethis.com Boutique style patterns you can buy (Look for CarlaC's patterns, they are great!)
CASE- Copy and Steal Everything
If it's posted here, it's usually ok to use for your PERSONAL use, although it is nice to ask the original poster for permission first. Please don't resell other people's designs without first asking them if it's OK. 
CAB- Copy and Butcher everything
Voldermort- Code word for Ebay
(We started out calling Ebay "The site that must not be named", and then it was suggested that we call it Voldermort or  for short. 
Frankenpattern- To take several different patterns and put them together into one outfit
MFTPICQACOTA. It's obvious what is stands for . . .So Many Fabulous Things Posted I Can't Quote And Comment On Them All
TMTQ- Too Much To Quote (When you don't have time to post MFTPICQACOTA )



Big Give- 
This is one of my favorite things about our group!!! This truly is what we are all about! We make items for some of the established Disers taking Wish trips (for children with life threatening medical conditions) to Disney Parks or Disney Cruises. You don't have to know how to sew to help out! We would love it if you joined us! (Seriously, please join us and help out!) Please follow the link in my siggy or here:
http://www.disbiggive.com 
You will need to sign up for that site, but we are usually very quick to approve people. Thank you! 

*If you are the parent of a Wish child and are wondering how to apply for a Give, this is not something that you can do. The Gives are simply a Gift, and therefore are not something to be asked for. We have established guidelines for choosing families that we try to stick to. 
One main guideline is that the families should be established and active Disers when they receive their Wish. 
Asking or hinting for a Give eliminates the chance that you will receive the gift of a Give. (This includes PMs and emails etc... as well) 
*

"The bookmarks" has TONS AND TONS of FREE patterns and sewing hints and tips. Most all of the hints and links posted here will go into the bookmarks as well tons of things I've found on the internet. I update if frequently, so check back often. There is a search function, which is great if you are looking for something specific. If you find a dead link, go ahead and send me a PM telling me which one it is and I'll try to fix it. If you have a great link you think should be added to the bookmarks, PM that to me too. 
http://www.mybookmarks.com/public/teresajoy
You can also view many of the bookmarks here, with pictures: http://www.wists.com/teresajoy 
I'm working on adding more of the bookmarks to that site, but it's taking me quite awhile! 
and, if those aren't working, try this one (you need to sign into Google to view this I believe, but it's where I add the most bookmarks)
https://www.google.com/bookmarks/l#!q=teresajoy

_Per Jeanne's suggestion, and to save everyone time:_

HEATHERSUE'S BESTEST APPLIQUE TUTORIAL HERE:
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/search/label/applique
Everything you could ever want to know to make beautiful appliques! 


Group Photobucket Account
We have a Photobucket group with pictures of our creations. Please do not repost this link and the password on other message boards. A link to our thread would be preferable: 
http://photobucket.com/disboutique
Password: Enchanted
For a detailed explanation, on adding pictures and tags click here:
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008...otobucket.html

Each person adds their own pictures to this account. Please only post your own pictures of your own children. Do NOT take other people's pictures from this site and use them for anything else! Everyone is free to post pictures of boutique, custom outfits or anything you post in the thread.
Please add tags to your picture so that they are easier to find. Right now, we are adding a description, such as Princess, Aurora, and what pattern it is ie: Portrait Peasant Top, Easy Fit Pants.... You can add up to 20 tags per picture, so go ahead and use a few if it is appropriate. 

Here's a video tutorial for posting pictures AND TAGS!!! to the Photobucket account, I would suggest watching it in "Full Size" to really see what I'm doing. ( I need to update this too, it's much easier now!)


FABRIC SWAP! If you are looking for something or have some fabric you don't want, come check it out! (I don't think this group is really active anymore, but you can check it out)
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/DisBoutiquersFabric/  (I don't believe this group is really active anymore)





HOW TO POST PICTURES
Method 1 (I really need to update this, anyone want to do that for me?) 
1. Upload the pic of your choice to photobucket
2. Resize the pic in photobucket click on the thumbnail of the picture, it will open up, then click (above the pic)> resize > 15" screen- it will make you verify that you would like to resize the pic (I like the 800X600 size pictures instead of the message board setting, it shows lots more detail)
3. After the pic has resized, go to your album, below the pic that you would like to post, there are 4 different codes (email & IM, direct link, html code & IMG code) Click in the box that has the has the IMG code. It will look something like this http: xxxxxxxxxxxxx 
When you click on that box, it will light up in yellow, and say "Copied"
4. In the thread on the Dis (in another open window), click on "post reply". When you are ready to post the pic, right click - a box will open, click on paste. This will paste the link that you copied from your photobucket account.
5. Post reply. The pic should show up![/FONT]
[/color]

[U]Method 2[/U]
[COLOR="Sienna"]You can also post pictures directly from Facebook and most any other website you have your pictures posted too already:

1.)Right click on you picture,
2A)If you are using Firefox: click, on the option that says "copy IMAGE location" (do NOT click the one that says "copy LINK location" or the one that just says "copy image" they will not work)

2B)If you are using Inernet Explorer click: Properties, then copy the image location information. You must copy the part that says "address (url) that has the http:// at the beginning and the .jpg at the end. This is usually NOT the first one listed on the properties page. 

It must look something like this: http:// sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/ hs452.ash1/24894_382437053159_677208159_3918266_2650_n. jpg

NOT:
24894_382437053159_677208159_3918266_2650_n. jpg (which is the first one)

3.)Then, for either one, paste that into the little picture linkie thing up there at the top of your reply box (here on the Disboards).
[/COLOR]
[U]
MULTI QUOTE TUTORIAL[/U]
[FONT="Comic Sans MS"][COLOR="Purple"]At the bottom of each post, you will see a little blue box with a + sign it it. If you want to multi-quote that post, you click the + box and then move onto the next post you want to multi-quote and click the + box. After you've clicked all the posts you want to multi-quote, click on "reply" or "quote". All of the items you want to respond to should be in the reply box. Just put your reply to each post after the [/quote] for each post. [/COLOR][/FONT]

[U]How to make thumbnail pictures in your reply:[/U]
[FONT="Lucida Sans Unicode"][COLOR="Teal"]When you click reply, the name of the picture will look something like this, but in [ _] brackets 
{IMG}http://1234.photobucket.com/albums/1234/nameofthepicture.jpg{/IMG} 
To make it a thumbnail, put th_ before the name of the picture, such as this:
{IMG}http://1234.photobucket.com/albums/1234/th_nameofthepicture.jpg{/IMG} 
This generally only works for pictures that were uploaded to photobucket.[/COLOR][/FONT]

[U]Links to our past threads:[/U]
[COLOR="SeaGreen"]To read chronologically, do NOT follow the link at the end of Part 1, for some reason, that will jump you to part 6 
(Thanks LisaZoe for tracking down all the parts for us!)
Part 1A- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1342831[/url] (01/30/07 - 06/24/07 & 01/07/08 - 01/23/08)
Part 1B - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732716[/url] (06/24/07 - 08/01/07)
Part 1C - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732718[/url] (08/01/07 - 09/06/07)
Part 1D - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732719[/url] (09/06/07 - 10/29/07)
Part 1E- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732720[/url] (10/29/07 - 01/07/08)
Part 1F- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1733993[/url] (01/23/08 - 01/24/08)
Part 2 - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1698584[/url] (01/24/08 - 02/18/08)
Part 3 - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1726267[/url] (02/18/08 -3/28/08)
Part 4- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1769919[/url]
Part 5- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1813054[/url]
Part 6-http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1848917
Part 7-http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1885666
Part 8-http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1923786
Part 9- [url]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1975116[/url]
Part 10- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2014896[/url]
Part 11- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2057665[/url]
Part 12- [url]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2096062[/url]
Part 13- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2144091[/url]
Part 14- [url]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?...4#post31867764[/url]
Part 15- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2213689[/url]
part 16 [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2239429[/url]
Part 17: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2267791[/url]
Part 18: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2314908[/url]
Part 19: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2363688[/url]
Part 20: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2420330[/url]
Part 21: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2462031[/url]
Part 22:[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2524023[/url]

Part 24:[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2659975[/url]
Part 25:  [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2707487[/url]
Part 26: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2759443[/url]
Part 27: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2803758[/url]
________________________[/COLOR]

And, I thought I'd  put this here for future reference

[quote="DMGeurts, post: 42226493"]
 if by some chance I ever win the lottery (because I don't buy ticket) - I swear to take each and everyone one of you on a Disney cruise, all expenses paid... and I will even pay to have your machines shipped and we can do a whole sewing week - or maybe even two - if I am feeling generous (which I almost always am) I'll even splurge on an AG doll (or GA, if you prefer) for each of you, so you have someone to sew for.  :lovestruc 

D~[/QUOTE]

Past and Current Disboutique Runway Threads:
Disboutique Runway Week 1 [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2776070[/url]
Disboutique Runway Week 2 [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2781589[/url]
Disboutique Runway Week 3-http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2785742
Disboutique Runway Week 4 [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2791279[/url]
Disboutique Runway Week 5- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2795058[/url]
Disboutique Runway, Final Week 6- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2805531[/url]


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Am I first? Yeah!


----------



## miprender

I guess I am second


----------



## McDuck

Subbing (and striving to be a better poster!)


----------



## PrincessMickey

WooHoo! I'm on the first page. That has never happened to me before.

Everything has been looking great lately. I have not had much time to post due to some family issues but I've been reading along.


----------



## BorkBorkBork

I'm here!


----------



## DisneyMom5

I have to say, we've been having fun around here since I dusted off the sewing machine.  My ds13 is even toying with the idea of making himself some pj pants with the easy fit pattern.  The little girls (9, 8, and 6) have been hand sewing "creations" out of my scraps.  I've managed to make a couple of AG dresses. 
Working my way up to stuff for my kids.  
Keep the inspiration coming...we're really enjoying it!


----------



## DMGeurts

Whoot!!!  Page 1!  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

*This spot officially, saved for Marianne.*​
D~


----------



## Sally

Whee page 1!!!  
On an even happier note,  I got the Singer 404 back from her cleaning and service adventure. He said she is in great shape and just needed to be oiled and some general cleaning inside.  She is back in her cabinet ready to sew. When researching how old she was     ( Thanks D) I came across the Singer serial numbers and she starts with AN, which means she was made in 1959.  So I am calling her Annie, and for the few stitches I have done she sounds beautiful.
Now if I could get a day off from work to sew.


----------



## ivey_family

Wow!  Wasn't expecting the move so soo, but I'm here.

Regards,
C.


----------



## TinkNH




----------



## Lilly Skye

Hi everyone!  Just popping in.... finally.  I'll introduce myself soon.  I'm so excited to join you all!


----------



## blessedmom4

*Congratulating Heather !!!! (whom I am sure does NOT have a big head from the TV show clip)!!! This link was SO COOL, Thanks for posting it Teresa and I am glad I saw it, since I have been MIA!*


----------



## BBGirl

I made it


----------



## babynala

I am here but need to catch up.


----------



## chellewashere

I am so far behind I cant even attempt to play catch up. Beautiful outfits going on. Love the launch outfits so pretty. Love the bags. Heck just love everything, especially the Rapunzel wedding dress...AMAZING.


----------



## cajunfan

I made the move, but now I have to go back and collect my bags...


----------



## Piper

I am here in spite of your sneakily moving 6 pages early!!  Ha Ha--just shows that I do read and admire, even if I don't comment!!

Now off to do my morning "water walk!"


----------



## pyrxtc

A new thread just in time for new projects. I'm going to cut out my next vintage piece to make a dress. I'm also going to cut out the fabric for my DS8 to start making the Halloween bags for all the kids in his class. I'm thinking that 12 x 15 for each bag, finished size would be about 11 x 14. That would give us 3 bag outsides from every yard. They will all be lined and I'm trying to decide if we should buy some medium weight interfacing to stiffen up the sides a bit to hold things better.


----------



## pequele

Ok page 2 isn't too bad. Loving the bags! We got some bag projects lines up to make as FEs on our cruise in May! First stop though is a bag for Ollie's new teacher at school. 

I made him an Octonauts shirt the other day. Will have to post pics later though. He loves it even if I can't fit them all on!


----------



## mphalens

DMGeurts said:
			
		

> This spot officially, saved for Marianne.
> 
> D~



Aw  thanks, D~


----------



## tinkbell13

Page 2. Not bad, not bad at all.



cajunfan said:


> I made the move, but now I have to go back and collect my bags...



This made me


----------



## princesskayla

I decided had better check in on what my sewing friends have been up to lately and I land on page two (hopefully - if the internet here in Alaska agrees)! Yeah, I have never been this close before. But now I gotta go to the last thread to catch up a little. I will post the first picture before I leave.

For my cruise in May and October:





For 24 hours/leap day at Magic Kingdom - it says 4 parks 24 hours. I also made my shirt. 





I am not sure why the first one is so small the second one is so big. Eeks!


----------



## babynala

Continued from the last thread...

Yoshiandi - I don't think I ever commented on your AK outfits and your Bambi skirt so I just wanted to say that they came out really cute. 



dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I finished today.  I made my girls tote bags to take their gym clothes to and from school every week.  I was so happy because I found this material on clearance at Joanns a few months ago.  It was only $4 per yard for pre-quilted material.  I bought all that they had left.  I have a little less than a yard left and I'm not sure exactly what I am going to do with it yet.
> 
> Here is my older dd modeling her bag.  Please excuse her hair.  She was having a bad hair day.  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is younger dd modeling her bag.


Perfect use for that great fabric.  Are the pockets for their sneakers?  I'm glad to see your girls are enjoying something that you have made.  You make so many wonderful things and it is a shame they are too "old" for some of the things you create.  At least your DD is wearing a Mickey shirt!



goteamwood said:


> I just finished a HUGE batch of shirts for my nephew. He starts kindergarten on Wednesday and he has been insanely jealous of all the cute Disney shirts his cousins have gotten for our trip. So as a first-day-of-school gift I made a few. He is really into superheroes right now, but I mixed it up a little and threw some disney characters in as well. Now to get them to the post office. Won't make it before the first day of school but maybe the first week?


Wow, you have been busy.  These came out really nice



princesskayla said:


> I decided had better check in on what my sewing friends have been up to lately and I land on page two (hopefully - if the internet here in Alaska agrees)! Yeah, I have never been this close before. But know I gotta go to the last thread to catch up a little. I will post the first picture before I leave.
> 
> For my cruise in May and October:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For 24 hours/leap day at Magic Kingdom - it says 4 parks 24 hours. I also made my shirt.


Hi, I was actually just thinking of you the other day because I was thinking about all the great stuff that was made during the "Disboutique Runway" and was wondering how things in Alaska were going.  

I LOVE your Disney cruise bag.   Wow, four parks in one day is quite a feat.  I hope you enjoyed your visit.  Great idea for the dress and your shirt is perfect.

D~ I was wondering if you read the first post on this thread, towards the bottom.  I almost forgot about that.  I hope you bought a lottery ticket today.  Teresa was very smart to include that just in case.

Heather - I saw the video (so cool) and I'm glad you still have time for the boards now that you are famous.    You'll probably be staying in the castle soon like Tom Cruise and Suri.


----------



## RMAMom

Checking in!

I am kind of surprised that we had the move, was it early? Headed back to catch up.


----------



## tricia

I'm here.  I know Teresa moved it a few pages early, but a couple of threads ago we got shut down somewhere in the 240's, so I'm sure she is trying to avoid that happening again.  Some Mods Moderate differently than others, so better safe than sorry.


----------



## dianemom2

Well, here I am.  I didn't make until page 2 this time but at least I'm here!



princesskayla said:


> I decided had better check in on what my sewing friends have been up to lately and I land on page two (hopefully - if the internet here in Alaska agrees)! Yeah, I have never been this close before. But now I gotta go to the last thread to catch up a little. I will post the first picture before I leave.
> 
> For my cruise in May and October:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For 24 hours/leap day at Magic Kingdom - it says 4 parks 24 hours. I also made my shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure why the first one is so small the second one is so big. Eeks!


Love the cruise bag and the outfit and shirt are great!  Did you stay at the Magic Kingdom for 24 hours?



babynala said:


> Continued from the last thread...
> Perfect use for that great fabric.  Are the pockets for their sneakers?  I'm glad to see your girls are enjoying something that you have made.  You make so many wonderful things and it is a shame they are too "old" for some of the things you create.  At least your DD is wearing a Mickey shirt!



I am not exactly sure what the pockets will be for.  They leave their sneakers at school for the entire year so only the clothes need to come back and forth to be washed.  I was happy that they liked the bags because they always say they don't want anything that I have sewn.  I wasn't sure that anybody would catch that my younger dd was wearing a Mickey shirt because you don't see all of Mickey.  Of course she liked it because it was something that I bought, not something that I made.




teresajoy said:


> Great deal on the fabric!! And the bags look great! Your daughters are very pretty!


Thanks!


----------



## McDuck

princesskayla said:


> For my cruise in May and October:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For 24 hours/leap day at Magic Kingdom - it says 4 parks 24 hours. I also made my shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure why the first one is so small the second one is so big. Eeks!



Love your cruise bag!!  I want to make a couple Rosetta bags before our Marathon Weekend trip!  Love the 24 hours dress and your top, too!!!

Wish me luck!  I'm starting work on a Princess and the Frog custom I'm going to auction off to raise money for Team Gleason. I've gotten all the bodice components cut out--just need to do the skirt pieces now.  I've never sewn for other than my DD or gifts, so I'm feeling a bit nervous!!!


----------



## peachygreen

I'm here.

I showed my daughter 3 patterns yesterday for her to choose from.  My responsible 6 year old choose one because she could wear it to school since it had sleeves and did not have an open back.


----------



## princesskayla

dianemom2 said:


> Love the cruise bag and the outfit and shirt are great!  Did you stay at the Magic Kingdom for 24 hours?



Thanks for the compliments. We did spend the whole 24 hours in Disney. Kayla was such a trooper. We started in MK at 5:00am (for park opening) and then hit AK, HS, and Epcot - then when back to MK and spent the rest of the evening until 6:00 in the morning. Then we high tailed it to the airport and flew to Atlanta. Then it was back to Alaska the next day. It was a great adventure. We were so tired...Kayla was dozing on the Jungle Cruise and we got a few jokes about that. MK was packed all night. I wasn't expecting that. 

I am loving the lauches on facebook. I really need to start putting disnames to real names on facebook. I loved selling my creations but I stopped because I didn't like recreating the same outfit over and over again. The launches would be great because you sell stuff you have already made. Who thought of that that? You are a genius!!  What launches are the Diser's members of? I have Magical Dreams and Friends. Is there anymore?


----------



## smile5sunshine

Howdy all! I'm back from my trip! We ended up having a great time, but it did have it's sad moments too. My DH's grandfather ended up passing away the night before we left for our trip. It was really just his time to go. He had be failing health wise for some time and his lungs were very diseased, making his quality of life just miserable.  However, we carried on with the trip because that was the way he wanted things: he requested no funeral/wake/memorial and no burial service.  And DH's grandmother was adamant that we go as well.  We hope to skip up to visit DH's grandmother in Sept.

I got many compliments on some of the outfits that the kiddos wore, which made me really happy.

I also ran into Sandi not once but TWICE! Oddly enough both times were in Epcot!  Her family is very sweet, although we didn't get much time to visit/chat as we were like ships passing trying to get to the next thing! Her creations are super duper awesome though!



I read through all the pages I missed (at least I think I did) but I only grabbed quotes from the last couple of pages. However I want to say that the launch outfits were FANTASTIC and I cannot fathom so many of them didn't sell?????





dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I finished today.  I made my girls tote bags to take their gym clothes to and from school every week.  I was so happy because I found this material on clearance at Joanns a few months ago.  It was only $4 per yard for pre-quilted material.  I bought all that they had left.  I have a little less than a yard left and I'm not sure exactly what I am going to do with it yet.
> 
> Here is my older dd modeling her bag.  Please excuse her hair.  She was having a bad hair day.  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is younger dd modeling her bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the inside of the bag:



what a deal on that pre-quilted fabric! Girls look like they will enjoy using them. Great job!



campbell95 said:


> Hi everyone!  Back from our trip and trying to catch up.  Far too much to quote from the last week, but everything looks amazing!
> 
> Now I have a little over 3 weeks to prep for our next trip, with a week away with family in between.  I'm hoping to finish a princess dress and a few bowling shirts for my little guy since he grew out of 3 of my favorites (cars, mickey, and buzz).



Welcome back! I'm glad you had  a good time but very jealous that you get to go back so soon!



peachygreen said:


> We are going to arrive late on Thursday the 15th and leave on the 25th.  My DD will miss 3 days of school, but she is in 1st grade so I'm not overly concerned at this point, besides last year they did nothing the 2 days of Thanksgiving week except for having a party.  This is a huge family reunion trip we've been planning for about 3 years now.  (I was pregnant with my baby when we decided to go when she was 2-1/2).
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Color me green! I would LOVE for our next trip to be around Thanksgiving so I get to see all the Christmas stuff in action.



BorkBorkBork said:


> I wanted to share this picture as I thought you ladies would appreciate it! We went to the Renaissance Faire yesterday and my little Rapunzel found the "Snuggly Duckling"!



Ha ha about finding the snuggly duckling! Too cute!




dancer_mom said:


> Hi guys I am busy working like crazy on all our outfits and have a question:
> 
> Has anyone used pettiskirt style???  Their phone number goes to a fax machine and they haven't returned my emails.  Are they legitimate???  Good quality???
> 
> Also - when a costume pattern gives FINISHED ease measurements... does that mean I could go by those???  I guess I don't really know what that means?
> 
> THANKS EVERYONE



I am still pretty new to sewing but from my understanding, the finished measurements INCLUDE any ease built into the pattern. some patterns have more ease built into them than others, so even though you make the right size according to the sizing chart, it will come out too big.  You can use the "finished measurements" to help fine tune how you would like the garment to fit. (so if you want a loose baggy top/bodice, make a bigger size. if there is a lot of ease in the patten and you'd like it to be more form fitting, make a smaller size) clear as mud, right?  Maybe someone else will be better at explaining it.



goteamwood said:


> I just finished a HUGE batch of shirts for my nephew. He starts kindergarten on Wednesday and he has been insanely jealous of all the cute Disney shirts his cousins have gotten for our trip. So as a first-day-of-school gift I made a few. He is really into superheroes right now, but I mixed it up a little and threw some disney characters in as well. Now to get them to the post office. Won't make it before the first day of school but maybe the first week?



Aw, that's so sweet of you to sew for your nephew! The shirts look great and I'm sure he will love them!



princesskayla said:


> I decided had better check in on what my sewing friends have been up to lately and I land on page two (hopefully - if the internet here in Alaska agrees)! Yeah, I have never been this close before. But now I gotta go to the last thread to catch up a little. I will post the first picture before I leave.
> 
> For my cruise in May and October:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For 24 hours/leap day at Magic Kingdom - it says 4 parks 24 hours. I also made my shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure why the first one is so small the second one is so big. Eeks!



I LOVE the 4 parks one day Grace dress! and the rosetta bag is cute too!



McDuck said:


> Love your cruise bag!!  I want to make a couple Rosetta bags before our Marathon Weekend trip!  Love the 24 hours dress and your top, too!!!
> 
> Wish me luck!  I'm starting work on a Princess and the Frog custom I'm going to auction off to raise money for Team Gleason. I've gotten all the bodice components cut out--just need to do the skirt pieces now.  I've never sewn for other than my DD or gifts, so I'm feeling a bit nervous!!!



Oh I cannot wait to see the dress you are working on for the auction!

Sunshine


----------



## Ahrizel

Jeepers, I skip one day on we're on a new board! This thread is always a mover. We get to Disney in just under 2 months now, soon it will be time to work on the Disney shirts for the hubby and me. Next week I think is the launch of Disney sewing.
Mary


----------



## Fruto76

Page 3 already!  at least I made it I suppose. 

Diane I didn't grab the quote, but I love your dd's bags. So cute...the bags and your girls!!! I think it might be the first time I've seen a picture of them. 



princesskayla said:


> I decided had better check in on what my sewing friends have been up to lately and I land on page two (hopefully - if the internet here in Alaska agrees)! Yeah, I have never been this close before. But now I gotta go to the last thread to catch up a little. I will post the first picture before I leave.
> 
> For my cruise in May and October:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For 24 hours/leap day at Magic Kingdom - it says 4 parks 24 hours. I also made my shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure why the first one is so small the second one is so big. Eeks!



Love the Rosetta, the dress and your top! Its all so cute!


----------



## VBAndrea

Sure, I go ahead and try to quote and you all move on me.  For some reason I have no clue how to get quotes from the last thread over here -- ah -- maybe if I tried to reply there and c/p it here it would work.  Too late now!!!


DIANE:  I love the bags -- I did some quilting on a project (in progress) and it wasn't too bad, but the marking does take a little time.  If I found great fabric like that, already quilted, at that price, believe me, I would buy it!  I'm most happy that your dd's like the bags 

The cruise outfits were fabulous -- my favs were the ones redone from the last trip -- great fabrics on those.  

I am in the middle of a few little things and doubt I will get everything wrapped up before heading for the Dismeet.  But hopefully I'll get pics posted after my return.  I also wanted to get a pj shirt made for dd before heading out, but I don't see that happening.  I am also running out of things I need like Decor Bond and fusible fleece and really don't want to spend $$ now, so I will have to get some clothes making done for dd for the upcoming school year.  I have a few t's already purchased that I can embroider for her and hopefully have fabrics to make some skirts.

I know there was much more to comment on, but I'm senile and forget easily (Cheryl must be rubbing off on me ).


----------



## sewmess

Miss a couple of days and you move on me!!

Working on the "muslin" of a peasant style blouse for my co-worker's child.  If it works (and it should, really what's easier than a peasant style?) I'll have pictures of the real thing in no time.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

Ok, I need help - embroidery with Brother SE400.

After a few hours of nothing working right, I figured out how to get the fabric tight in the hoop, keep the thread from breaking, and actually managed to get a whole design stitched out without breaking a needle.





So what's wrong?  Is this just a crappy pattern?  I sized it down - did it maybe not size correctly?

Please tell me I can fix this and learn how to use this thing right before I throw it in the pool!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Sorry I can't help with your question Wendy & Grumpy, I have a Viking.  It does look like it didn't re-size properly though.

Nice new neighborhood!  I've enjoyed looking at all of the wonderful creations. Such talent among the thread! Keep the photos and inspiration coming.  So nice to see everyones handiwork.


----------



## tricia

Wendy&grumpy

What stabilizer did you use?  

Could be an issue with sizing down too.


----------



## campbell95

smile5sunshine said:


> Howdy all! I'm back from my trip! We ended up having a great time, but it did have it's sad moments too. My DH's grandfather ended up passing away the night before we left for our trip. It was really just his time to go. He had be failing health wise for some time and his lungs were very diseased, making his quality of life just miserable.  However, we carried on with the trip because that was the way he wanted things: he requested no funeral/wake/memorial and no burial service.  And DH's grandmother was adamant that we go as well.  We hope to skip up to visit DH's grandmother in Sept.
> 
> I got many compliments on some of the outfits that the kiddos wore, which made me really happy.
> 
> I also ran into Sandi not once but TWICE! Oddly enough both times were in Epcot!  Her family is very sweet, although we didn't get much time to visit/chat as we were like ships passing trying to get to the next thing! Her creations are super duper awesome though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back! I'm glad you had  a good time but very jealous that you get to go back so soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine



I am sorry for your loss.  

I'm jealous that you and Sandi ran into each other.  I tried to keep my eyes open, but I did not see a lot of customs in the park on this trip.  I'm sorry I missed you guys!!  This was a surprise "take it easy" trip, so we didn't really spend much time in the parks.  September is our big planned trip.  My husband does shift work and just has to work a certain number of days a month.  Sometimes they are spread out over the month, sometimes they are all together and he gets a free "week off" without requesting it.  That happened in August   We have APs, so the park passes were "free", and we found a great room rate and airfare.   We spent most of the time at the pool   I'm looking forward to going back when it's maybe 2 degrees cooler and not as crowded 




Wendy&Grumpy said:


> Ok, I need help - embroidery with Brother SE400.
> 
> After a few hours of nothing working right, I figured out how to get the fabric tight in the hoop, keep the thread from breaking, and actually managed to get a whole design stitched out without breaking a needle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what's wrong?  Is this just a crappy pattern?  I sized it down - did it maybe not size correctly?
> 
> Please tell me I can fix this and learn how to use this thing right before I throw it in the pool!!!



It looks like it could be a resizing issue?  I'd try stitching it out at full 4x4 size to see how it does as-is.  I have never had luck resizing anything more than 1 or 2 % to fit into my hoop.


----------



## pequele

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> Ok, I need help - embroidery with Brother SE400.
> 
> After a few hours of nothing working right, I figured out how to get the fabric tight in the hoop, keep the thread from breaking, and actually managed to get a whole design stitched out without breaking a needle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what's wrong?  Is this just a crappy pattern?  I sized it down - did it maybe not size correctly?
> 
> Please tell me I can fix this and learn how to use this thing right before I throw it in the pool!!!



Are you repositioning between colors (taking the hoop off and moving the arm at all?)? Rethread your bobbin perhaps and see if that helps? When you say the thread keeps breaking, and you rethread are you going back about 10 stitches before starting over? Is the top thread coming off the spool right? My machine the Brother 2800d says it "comes off the back" well what I thought was the back was NOT! My mom the sewer showed me and it to me "comes off the front" but that is because if I hold the spool horizontally in front of me, I have the string coming at me from the bottom (my machine has the thread loaded this way as well, horizontal spool) look at this pic and that's what I mean if it was a spool of thread http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-432...l-on-white-background-with-a-soft-shadow.html (hopefully I can post that link to help you)!


----------



## aboveH20

VBAndrea said:


> DIANE:  I love the bags -- I did some quilting on a project (in progress) and it wasn't too bad, but the marking does take a little time.  If I found great fabric like that, already quilted, at that price, believe me, I would buy it!  I'm most happy that your dd's like the bags
> 
> 
> I know there was much more to comment on, but I'm senile and forget easily (Cheryl must be rubbing off on me ).



Since you're buttering me up, tomorrow I'll take a photo of the masking tape quilting method.  Mucho quick.

PS Do you have a walking foot with the "L" attachment?  Also a time saver.

 <---- famous in my own time


----------



## GrammytoMany

Wow, page 3...I don't look at the thread for two days and you guys moved  D that was cute reserving a spot for M.  Let's see if I can keep up with the post now.


----------



## Sandi S

DMGeurts said:


> *This spot officially, saved for Marianne.*​
> D~



I saw one of your bags in the Magic Kingdom - it was red with a Mickey on it. Really cute!



smile5sunshine said:


> Howdy all! I'm back from my trip! We ended up having a great time, but it did have it's sad moments too. My DH's grandfather ended up passing away the night before we left for our trip. It was really just his time to go. He had be failing health wise for some time and his lungs were very diseased, making his quality of life just miserable.  However, we carried on with the trip because that was the way he wanted things: he requested no funeral/wake/memorial and no burial service.  And DH's grandmother was adamant that we go as well.  We hope to skip up to visit DH's grandmother in Sept.
> 
> I got many compliments on some of the outfits that the kiddos wore, which made me really happy.
> 
> I also ran into Sandi not once but TWICE! Oddly enough both times were in Epcot!  Her family is very sweet, although we didn't get much time to visit/chat as we were like ships passing trying to get to the next thing! Her creations are super duper awesome though!
> 
> Sunshine



It was great to see you too! I'm sorry for your family's loss.



campbell95 said:


> I am sorry for your loss.
> 
> I'm jealous that you and Sandi ran into each other.  I tried to keep my eyes open, but I did not see a lot of customs in the park on this trip.  I'm sorry I missed you guys!!  This was a surprise "take it easy" trip, so we didn't really spend much time in the parks.  September is our big planned trip.  My husband does shift work and just has to work a certain number of days a month.  Sometimes they are spread out over the month, sometimes they are all together and he gets a free "week off" without requesting it.  That happened in August   We have APs, so the park passes were "free", and we found a great room rate and airfare.   We spent most of the time at the pool   I'm looking forward to going back when it's maybe 2 degrees cooler and not as crowded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like it could be a resizing issue?  I'd try stitching it out at full 4x4 size to see how it does as-is.  I have never had luck resizing anything more than 1 or 2 % to fit into my hoop.



Sorry we didn't run into each other, but I'm glad you had a relaxing trip. We were busy, busy!

We left the Magic Kingdom around 7pm and had dinner at Downtown Disney. We got to Daytona Beach around 10:30. We are going to do the pool and beach here in the morning and then drive back to NC in the afternoon/evening. I got about 2200 pics on my dSLR, another 100 or so on my waterproof camera, and about 425 on Photopass = still waiting on the rest of today's stuff to be loaded. We got a lot of compliments on our clothes, plus my son wearing the Lego Jack Sparrow shirt got picked for the pirate tutorial and got to fight Jack Sparrow! It was awesome.


----------



## VBAndrea

smile5sunshine said:


> Howdy all! I'm back from my trip! We ended up having a great time, but it did have it's sad moments too. My DH's grandfather ended up passing away the night before we left for our trip. It was really just his time to go. He had be failing health wise for some time and his lungs were very diseased, making his quality of life just miserable.  However, we carried on with the trip because that was the way he wanted things: he requested no funeral/wake/memorial and no burial service.  And DH's grandmother was adamant that we go as well.  We hope to skip up to visit DH's grandmother in Sept.
> 
> I got many compliments on some of the outfits that the kiddos wore, which made me really happy.
> 
> I also ran into Sandi not once but TWICE! Oddly enough both times were in Epcot!  Her family is very sweet, although we didn't get much time to visit/chat as we were like ships passing trying to get to the next thing! Her creations are super duper awesome though!
> 
> 
> Sunshine



Welcome back!  Please share some photos of your trip   I am very sorry for the loss of your dh's GF but very pleased that you were still able to make the trip feasible and carry on.




Sandi S said:


> We left the Magic Kingdom around 7pm and had dinner at Downtown Disney. We got to Daytona Beach around 10:30. We are going to do the pool and beach here in the morning and then drive back to NC in the afternoon/evening. I got about 2200 pics on my dSLR, another 100 or so on my waterproof camera, and about 425 on Photopass = still waiting on the rest of today's stuff to be loaded. We got a lot of compliments on our clothes, plus my son wearing the Lego Jack Sparrow shirt got picked for the pirate tutorial and got to fight Jack Sparrow! It was awesome.


Welcome back!  Can't wait to see some of those pictures!


----------



## clairemolly

Checking in to the new thread...maybe I'll actually have time to look at it every now and again!


----------



## cogero

wow I am slacking page 4 now to read everything from the past few days.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

tricia said:


> Wendy&grumpy
> What stabilizer did you use?
> Could be an issue with sizing down too.





campbell95 said:


> It looks like it could be a resizing issue?  I'd try stitching it out at full 4x4 size to see how it does as-is.  I have never had luck resizing anything more than 1 or 2 % to fit into my hoop.





pequele said:


> Are you repositioning between colors (taking the hoop off and moving the arm at all?)? Rethread your bobbin perhaps and see if that helps? When you say the thread keeps breaking, and you rethread are you going back about 10 stitches before starting over? Is the top thread coming off the spool right?



Ok, started all over, checking everything you all suggested.  Stitched full size, no adjustments whatsoever, and it's worse. Way worse.  Honestly, it doesn't even look like the borders/shape of each color *would* match up and fit together.  

I think I'm going to try a different pattern and maybe different stabilizer - what do you all suggest?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## dianemom2

princesskayla said:


> Thanks for the compliments. We did spend the whole 24 hours in Disney. Kayla was such a trooper. We started in MK at 5:00am (for park opening) and then hit AK, HS, and Epcot - then when back to MK and spent the rest of the evening until 6:00 in the morning. Then we high tailed it to the airport and flew to Atlanta. Then it was back to Alaska the next day. It was a great adventure. We were so tired...Kayla was dozing on the Jungle Cruise and we got a few jokes about that. MK was packed all night. I wasn't expecting that.


Wow, what a day!



smile5sunshine said:


> Howdy all! I'm back from my trip! We ended up having a great time, but it did have it's sad moments too. My DH's grandfather ended up passing away the night before we left for our trip. It was really just his time to go. He had be failing health wise for some time and his lungs were very diseased, making his quality of life just miserable.  However, we carried on with the trip because that was the way he wanted things: he requested no funeral/wake/memorial and no burial service.  And DH's grandmother was adamant that we go as well.  We hope to skip up to visit DH's grandmother in Sept.
> 
> 
> what a deal on that pre-quilted fabric! Girls look like they will enjoy using them. Great job!
> Sunshine


So sorry about your dh's grandfather.  It sounds like you all did exactly as he would have wished you to do.  Glad you had a good trip though.

Yes, it was definitely a good deal on that fabric.  I am happy that my girls actually liked what i made them.



VBAndrea said:


> DIANE:  I love the bags -- I did some quilting on a project (in progress) and it wasn't too bad, but the marking does take a little time.  If I found great fabric like that, already quilted, at that price, believe me, I would buy it!  I'm most happy that your dd's like the bags


Yes, quilting your own isn't too hard.  Just a little time consuming.  It might actually be a good way to get dd to practice sewing straight lines, if I could get her to do it for me.



Wendy&Grumpy said:


> Ok, I need help - embroidery with Brother SE400.
> 
> After a few hours of nothing working right, I figured out how to get the fabric tight in the hoop, keep the thread from breaking, and actually managed to get a whole design stitched out without breaking a needle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what's wrong?  Is this just a crappy pattern?  I sized it down - did it maybe not size correctly?
> 
> Please tell me I can fix this and learn how to use this thing right before I throw it in the pool!!!


Is this the only pattern you've tried on the machine?  Are you having trouble with all designs or only this one?

Are you using bobbin thread in the bobbin or are you using regular thread?

Are you using special embroidery thread or are you trying to use regular thread as your top thread?

Try using a heavy weight cut away stabilizer to see if that is the issue.

Make sure there isn't any thread caught under the bobbin plate too.

Good luck!



Sandi S said:


> I
> We left the Magic Kingdom around 7pm and had dinner at Downtown Disney. We got to Daytona Beach around 10:30. We are going to do the pool and beach here in the morning and then drive back to NC in the afternoon/evening. I got about 2200 pics on my dSLR, another 100 or so on my waterproof camera, and about 425 on Photopass = still waiting on the rest of today's stuff to be loaded. We got a lot of compliments on our clothes, plus my son wearing the Lego Jack Sparrow shirt got picked for the pirate tutorial and got to fight Jack Sparrow! It was awesome.


Sounds like you had a great trip!   Can't wait for you to post a few of your pictures of your outfits in action!


So remember how I posted that I hoped my two outfits would get sold at the launch last week?  I got in trouble with the Disboards for saying that.  Apparently that was considered trying to sell stuff on here.  Sorry if I offended anyone.


----------



## peachygreen

Working on some outfits for our Thanksgiving trip.  Right now I'm working on a Christmas outfit to wear either to the MVMCP party on the 16th or to Epcot for the Christmas Storytellers on the 24th.  Its a short sleeved dress with a full circle skirt.  The pattern has options for a fully lined skirt with a Tulle Midlayer or just to do the plain skirt.  Would you do a Tulle middle layer for fullness at the park?  I haven't ever done the pettiskirt option or anything like that with the dresses.  Of course dresses we buy have Tulle and the girls wear those with no problem.

Since it is in late November I doubt it will be super hot on our trip.  If I was going in the summer I think I would go with the plain single layer for the dress.


----------



## smile5sunshine

VBAndrea said:


> Sure, I go ahead and try to quote and you all move on me.  For some reason I have no clue how to get quotes from the last thread over here -- ah -- maybe if I tried to reply there and c/p it here it would work.  Too late now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the middle of a few little things and doubt I will get everything wrapped up before heading for the Dismeet.  But hopefully I'll get pics posted after my return.  I also wanted to get a pj shirt made for dd before heading out, but I don't see that happening.  I am also running out of things I need like Decor Bond and fusible fleece and really don't want to spend $$ now, so I will have to get some clothes making done for dd for the upcoming school year.  I have a few t's already purchased that I can embroider for her and hopefully have fabrics to make some skirts.
> 
> I know there was much more to comment on, but I'm senile and forget easily (Cheryl must be rubbing off on me ).



Okay, about transferring over quotes from another thread: when you've gathered all your quotes and go to respond on the new thread under the text box where you type there will be (in REALLY REALLY small letters) something like "use quotes from other thread" either click on that link (or check the box....I can't remember for sure which one) and it will add the quotes you picked up from the other thread to the new one. HTH and didn't end up confusing you more.

I really hope that you get all the sewing you want finished before your trip. I just know that you are going to have a fabulous time meeting everyone else!

Oh and about pictures, yes I will try to post a few, although I must confess that I didn't take very many.  Guess I should dig out the camera though and find out what IS on there!



campbell95 said:


> I am sorry for your loss.
> 
> I'm jealous that you and Sandi ran into each other.  I tried to keep my eyes open, but I did not see a lot of customs in the park on this trip.  I'm sorry I missed you guys!!  This was a surprise "take it easy" trip, so we didn't really spend much time in the parks.  September is our big planned trip.  My husband does shift work and just has to work a certain number of days a month.  Sometimes they are spread out over the month, sometimes they are all together and he gets a free "week off" without requesting it.  That happened in August   We have APs, so the park passes were "free", and we found a great room rate and airfare.   We spent most of the time at the pool   I'm looking forward to going back when it's maybe 2 degrees cooler and not as crowded



Thanks you for the kind words on my DH's grandfather. we will miss him dearly as he was a good man.

I also didn't see very many customs. And trust me, I was LOOKING!  I hate that we missed seeing you too, but honestly your "relaxing trip" sounds heavenly! After we got back home, my DH FINALLY got why I kept wanting a longer trip so that we could have "off" days!




aboveH20 said:


> Since you're buttering me up, tomorrow I'll take a photo of the masking tape quilting method.  Mucho quick.
> 
> PS Do you have a walking foot with the "L" attachment?  Also a time saver.
> 
> <---- famous in my own time



Oh I would LOVE to see the masking tape method for quilting. PRETTY PLEASE!!!!



Sandi S said:


> I saw one of your bags in the Magic Kingdom - it was red with a Mickey on it. Really cute!
> 
> 
> 
> It was great to see you too! I'm sorry for your family's loss.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry we didn't run into each other, but I'm glad you had a relaxing trip. We were busy, busy!
> 
> We left the Magic Kingdom around 7pm and had dinner at Downtown Disney. We got to Daytona Beach around 10:30. We are going to do the pool and beach here in the morning and then drive back to NC in the afternoon/evening. I got about 2200 pics on my dSLR, another 100 or so on my waterproof camera, and about 425 on Photopass = still waiting on the rest of today's stuff to be loaded. We got a lot of compliments on our clothes, plus my son wearing the Lego Jack Sparrow shirt got picked for the pirate tutorial and got to fight Jack Sparrow! It was awesome.



Bummer I didn't see D~'s bag! I hope that you had a good end to your trip and you guys enjoyed the beach. WOW on the amount of pictures you all took! You have seriously put me to shame! I'm SO glad that your kiddos got lots of extra attention and that your DS got to fight Jack! How COOL!



Wendy&Grumpy said:


> Ok, started all over, checking everything you all suggested.  Stitched full size, no adjustments whatsoever, and it's worse. Way worse.  Honestly, it doesn't even look like the borders/shape of each color *would* match up and fit together.
> 
> I think I'm going to try a different pattern and maybe different stabilizer - what do you all suggest?
> 
> Thank you for your help!



Oh no! I was really hoping it was a resizing thing (as that seemed really easy to fix). I do not own an embroidery machine so I'm really no help but I hope these lovely ladies can help you troubleshoot and get things stitching out beautifully in no time.



dianemom2 said:


> So sorry about your dh's grandfather.  It sounds like you all did exactly as he would have wished you to do.  Glad you had a good trip though.
> 
> Yes, it was definitely a good deal on that fabric.  I am happy that my girls actually liked what i made them.
> 
> So remember how I posted that I hoped my two outfits would get sold at the launch last week?  I got in trouble with the Disboards for saying that.  Apparently that was considered trying to sell stuff on here.  Sorry if I offended anyone.



Thank you so much for the comforting words.

And are you kidding me that you got in trouble for THAT comment? I didn't perceive it as trying to sell AT ALL but rather just making a factual statement. 



peachygreen said:


> Working on some outfits for our Thanksgiving trip.  Right now I'm working on a Christmas outfit to wear either to the MVMCP party on the 16th or to Epcot for the Christmas Storytellers on the 24th.  Its a short sleeved dress with a full circle skirt.  The pattern has options for a fully lined skirt with a Tulle Midlayer or just to do the plain skirt.  Would you do a Tulle middle layer for fullness at the park?  I haven't ever done the pettiskirt option or anything like that with the dresses.  Of course dresses we buy have Tulle and the girls wear those with no problem.
> 
> Since it is in late November I doubt it will be super hot on our trip.  If I was going in the summer I think I would go with the plain single layer for the dress.



If trying to stay cool isn't an issue then I think I would do it, as it will look nicer. Can't wait to see how it turns out!


Sunshine


----------



## sewmess

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> Ok, I need help - embroidery with Brother SE400.
> 
> After a few hours of nothing working right, I figured out how to get the fabric tight in the hoop, keep the thread from breaking, and actually managed to get a whole design stitched out without breaking a needle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what's wrong?  Is this just a crappy pattern?  I sized it down - did it maybe not size correctly?
> 
> Please tell me I can fix this and learn how to use this thing right before I throw it in the pool!!!



I'm sorry I can't help with the embroidery machine questions, but I just had to say that I kind of like the sketchy look of the finished project.  It would be great for a teen or an adult Stitch fan.

Probably not what you were looking for, but maybe a little bit brighter side to the whole frustrating experience.

Good luck with your future embroideries.


----------



## aboveH20

Recently I completed another set of pillowcases for Give Kids the World.  I made only 37 pillowcases this time because the flannel keeps getting smaller and it's harder to get four pillowcases from a yard.  I think next go around I may just plan to make three  per yard.  

Back in the day the flannel was 44-45" wide, last week at Joann I checked and it's down to 41"!!!  (The website still lists 43", but when I checked a bolt at the store it's 41".)  Surprisingly the price has not gone down to reflect the smaller size!


----------



## Yoshiandi

Joann Fabrics is having a sewing machine sale. 





> They have a Singer Futura CE-150 on sale for $379. Its a factory refurb and has a hoop size of 4.5x6.75.
Click to expand...

 My hubby is willing to let me spend $400 on a machine. This also includes free shipping. 

What do you think of this machine??? Yay or nay???


----------



## PrincessMickey

aboveH20 said:


> Recently I completed another set of pillowcases for Give Kids the World.  I made only 37 pillowcases this time because the flannel keeps getting smaller and it's harder to get four pillowcases from a yard.  I think next go around I may just plan to make three  per yard.
> 
> Back in the day the flannel was 44-45" wide, last week at Joann I checked and it's down to 41"!!!  (The website still lists 43", but when I checked a bolt at the store it's 41".)  Surprisingly the price has not gone down to reflect the smaller size!



Love all the pillowcases and fabrics you used, I need to make some more and ship them off. That's frustrating about the size of the flannel, I'm sure they are trying to be sneaky and don't expect many people to actually measure to see how much smaller it is!


----------



## aboveH20

VBAndrea said:


> DIANE:  I love the bags -- I did some quilting on a project (in progress) and it wasn't too bad, but the marking does take a little time.  If I found great fabric like that, already quilted, at that price, believe me, I would buy it!  I'm most happy that your dd's like the bags



It occured to me that maybe you aren't quilting straight lines, in which case my method won't work. 

I also occured to me that Nini has much more experience in these things than I.   

And probably other disboutiquers are more experienced in quilting than I do, but here goes.   



smile5sunshine said:


> Oh I would LOVE to see the masking tape method for quilting. PRETTY PLEASE!!!!
> 
> Sunshine



Here's the way I do it for straight lines.

_(I don't happen to have a top ready to quilt, so used some faux quilt material.)_

Use your ruler to line up skinny (not that it has to be skinny, but that's what I have) masking tape, and then use the masking tape as a guide when you sew.











The above photos are to sew about 1/4" in from the seam.  You'd sew 1/4" from the other side of the seam, too.






Or you can sew diagonally.






I did the "double" diagonal for Dorrrine's quilt.


----------



## pyrxtc

I have a pattern that I want to make but I just can't find the right patter/fabric that I want to use to make it. I would love suggestions ......

Here are the details, it is a 1957 children's pattern in size 6. I may or not make the hat but I will be doing everything else for the dress. I want it to be fun but not over the top, something that can be worn on any day. Something that can be worn to school. Here is the pattern and requirements.....


























Thanks for helping !


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

I was wondering if anyone knows of a good site or place to buy Japanese disney fabric.  Also has anyone seen any Jake and neverland pirate themed fabric?  Thanks for all your help!!  I thought I should direct this question to the experts


----------



## dianemom2

aboveH20 said:


> Recently I completed another set of pillowcases for Give Kids the World.  I made only 37 pillowcases this time because the flannel keeps getting smaller and it's harder to get four pillowcases from a yard.  I think next go around I may just plan to make three  per yard.


Love the pillowcases.  It is pretty stinky that they keep making the fabric smaller yet charging us more.



Yoshiandi said:


> Joann Fabrics is having a sewing machine sale.  My hubby is willing to let me spend $400 on a machine. This also includes free shipping.
> 
> What do you think of this machine??? Yay or nay???


From what I've heard, it is smarter to stay away from the Singer machines.  People report a fair amount of trouble with them.



aboveH20 said:


> It occured to me that maybe you aren't quilting straight lines, in which case my method won't work.
> 
> Here's the way I do it for straight lines.
> 
> _(I don't happen to have a top ready to quilt, so used some faux quilt material.)_
> 
> Use your ruler to line up skinny (not that it has to be skinny, but that's what I have) masking tape, and then use the masking tape as a guide when you sew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above photos are to sew about 1/4" in from the seam.  You'd sew 1/4" from the other side of the seam, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you can sew diagonally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the "double" diagonal for Dorrrine's quilt.


Love the quilting idea.  That is a very smart way to do the straight lines!



pyrxtc said:


> I have a pattern that I want to make but I just can't find the right patter/fabric that I want to use to make it. I would love suggestions ......
> 
> Here are the details, it is a 1957 children's pattern in size 6. I may or not make the hat but I will be doing everything else for the dress. I want it to be fun but not over the top, something that can be worn on any day. Something that can be worn to school. Here is the pattern and requirements.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for helping !


Love that pattern.  I think it would look good with a striped fabric like in the picture so that the border can go the opposite direction.


----------



## goteamwood

QUESTION: For those who have made the simply sweet dress, I am starting to cut out two to make Minnie dresses for a friend's twins 3rd birthday Minnie party, and it says for the bodice to use 3 fabrics. I have whit muslin I use for my bowling shirts lining, but it says to use gingham or something else I am not familiar with for the underlying. I have green gingham on hand, though not much, should I use 2 layers of white muslin? Or risk the green showing thru pink polka dots, or I have iron-on interfacing, if I do that on both the fashion and lining fabric will that work?


----------



## Piper

When I make the dress, I just use 2 layers of fabric.  Muslin will work fine.  I have used one Disney fabric and one "regular" so that it can be turned inside out and worn on non-Disney occasions.  (naturally, you have to line the skirt, too!)


----------



## goteamwood

Piper said:
			
		

> When I make the dress, I just use 2 layers of fabric.  Muslin will work fine.  I have used one Disney fabric and one "regular" so that it can be turned inside out and worn on non-Disney occasions.  (naturally, you have to line the skirt, too!)



Thanks! I'm doing 2 layers because I'm NOT buying more fabric! I am not worried about wearability outside of Disney occasions, the girls are turning 3 and I think at that age a Minnie mouse dress is appropriate at *every* occasion. 

I have boys so this dress thing is uncharted territory for me.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

sewmess said:


> I'm sorry I can't help with the embroidery machine questions, but I just had to say that I kind of like the sketchy look of the finished project.  It would be great for a teen or an adult Stitch fan.
> 
> Probably not what you were looking for, but maybe a little bit brighter side to the whole frustrating experience.
> 
> Good luck with your future embroideries.



Thank you, I decided that I kinda like it too!

And thank you everyone for your help - I finally did it!!!





And now to share how simple the fix was - I was using the wrong presser foot.  

Yes, I can laugh at myself now!!


----------



## BorkBorkBork

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> Thank you, I decided that I kinda like it too!
> 
> And thank you everyone for your help - I finally did it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now to share how simple the fix was - I was using the wrong presser foot.
> 
> Yes, I can laugh at myself now!!



Looks great! That must be a huge relief--at least you know you won't be making that mistake again, and it wasn't a bigger problem with your machine.

I always use all 3 layers with my Simply Sweet and just put scrap fabric between them. I never thought of making it with just the bodice & lining fabrics and skipping the underlining but of course it would make it lighter. Are there any other advantages other than saving time, fabric and making a cooler dress (those are a lot of advantages lol) and how does the finished bodice feel compared to one made with all 3 layers?


----------



## miprender

princesskayla said:


> I decided had better check in on what my sewing friends have been up to lately and I land on page two (hopefully - if the internet here in Alaska agrees)! Yeah, I have never been this close before. But now I gotta go to the last thread to catch up a little. I will post the first picture before I leave.
> 
> For my cruise in May and October:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For 24 hours/leap day at Magic Kingdom - it says 4 parks 24 hours. I also made my shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure why the first one is so small the second one is so big. Eeks!



 Glad you popped in. We hadn't heard from you in a while. Love the bag and outfit. Sounds like you had a wonderful time in February.



princesskayla said:


> I am loving the lauches on facebook. I really need to start putting disnames to real names on facebook. I loved selling my creations but I stopped because I didn't like recreating the same outfit over and over again. The launches would be great because you sell stuff you have already made. Who thought of that that? You are a genius!!  What launches are the Diser's members of? I have Magical Dreams and Friends. Is there anymore?



The one that some of us are in is called Main Street Boutique




aboveH20 said:


> Recently I completed another set of pillowcases for Give Kids the World.  I made only 37 pillowcases this time because the flannel keeps getting smaller and it's harder to get four pillowcases from a yard.  I think next go around I may just plan to make three  per yard.
> 
> Back in the day the flannel was 44-45" wide, last week at Joann I checked and it's down to 41"!!!  (The website still lists 43", but when I checked a bolt at the store it's 41".)  Surprisingly the price has not gone down to reflect the smaller size!



Those look awesome



pyrxtc said:


> I have a pattern that I want to make but I just can't find the right patter/fabric that I want to use to make it. I would love suggestions ......
> 
> Here are the details, it is a 1957 children's pattern in size 6. I may or not make the hat but I will be doing everything else for the dress. I want it to be fun but not over the top, something that can be worn on any day. Something that can be worn to school. Here is the pattern and requirements.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for helping !



Cool pattern... no ideas for you except it would look cool as the white Mary Poppins dress.



OhStuffandFluff said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows of a good site or place to buy Japanese disney fabric.  Also has anyone seen any Jake and neverland pirate themed fabric?  Thanks for all your help!!  I thought I should direct this question to the experts



I've bought alot of fabric from THIS AND THAT FROM JAPAN. She is wonderful to deal with.



goteamwood said:


> QUESTION: For those who have made the simply sweet dress, I am starting to cut out two to make Minnie dresses for a friend's twins 3rd birthday Minnie party, and it says for the bodice to use 3 fabrics. I have whit muslin I use for my bowling shirts lining, but it says to use gingham or something else I am not familiar with for the underlying. I have green gingham on hand, though not much, should I use 2 layers of white muslin? Or risk the green showing thru pink polka dots, or I have iron-on interfacing, if I do that on both the fashion and lining fabric will that work?



I've only made the dress twice and only used 2 layers.



Wendy&Grumpy said:


> Thank you, I decided that I kinda like it too!
> 
> And thank you everyone for your help - I finally did it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now to share how simple the fix was - I was using the wrong presser foot.
> 
> Yes, I can laugh at myself now!!



Glad you figured it out. 
Lesson 1: when embroidering only use your Embroidery Foot


----------



## TinkNH

goteamwood said:


> QUESTION: For those who have made the simply sweet dress, I am starting to cut out two to make Minnie dresses for a friend's twins 3rd birthday Minnie party, and it says for the bodice to use 3 fabrics. I have whit muslin I use for my bowling shirts lining, but it says to use gingham or something else I am not familiar with for the underlying. I have green gingham on hand, though not much, should I use 2 layers of white muslin? Or risk the green showing thru pink polka dots, or I have iron-on interfacing, if I do that on both the fashion and lining fabric will that work?



I have made several and have used two different things for the underlining..on lighter fabrics I have some pink striped fabric that I dont like but someone gave me a ton of it...I have used that the most.  On one dark purple dress I used a scrap of a print that did not show through.  I think any scrap fabric would be fine as long as it did not show through the outside layer.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

miprender said:


> Glad you figured it out.
> Lesson 1: when embroidering only use your Embroidery Foot



Who knew that funny looking thing was an embroidery foot?!


----------



## cogero

OhStuffandFluff said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows of a good site or place to buy Japanese disney fabric.  Also has anyone seen any Jake and neverland pirate themed fabric?  Thanks for all your help!!  I thought I should direct this question to the experts



I buy on Etsy. I haven't seen Jake fabric yet.


----------



## BorkBorkBork

OhStuffandFluff said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows of a good site or place to buy Japanese disney fabric.  Also has anyone seen any Jake and neverland pirate themed fabric?  Thanks for all your help!!  I thought I should direct this question to the experts



I also have bought from This and That from Japan on Etsy, as well as sellers EmiCraftinJapan and HanamiBoutique there. I've never had a problem and in my experience, Japanese sellers add little "bonuses" in with the package. I've gotten a tiny origami paper crane and an extra scrap of random fabric before and it just adds a little bit of extra special-ness for my daughter and I when I open up those packages. Plus, the stamps are cool!


----------



## pequele

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> Thank you, I decided that I kinda like it too!
> 
> And thank you everyone for your help - I finally did it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now to share how simple the fix was - I was using the wrong presser foot.
> 
> Yes, I can laugh at myself now!!



YEAH!!! good to know something as simple as the foot makes a difference...it's JUST a foot! WHY?????


----------



## dianemom2

goteamwood said:


> QUESTION: For those who have made the simply sweet dress, I am starting to cut out two to make Minnie dresses for a friend's twins 3rd birthday Minnie party, and it says for the bodice to use 3 fabrics. I have whit muslin I use for my bowling shirts lining, but it says to use gingham or something else I am not familiar with for the underlying. I have green gingham on hand, though not much, should I use 2 layers of white muslin? Or risk the green showing thru pink polka dots, or I have iron-on interfacing, if I do that on both the fashion and lining fabric will that work?



I've never used 3 layers of fabric and I've never had a problem with anything being too thin.  I generally use my fashion fabric for the dress and then do the lining with muslin.  Most of CarlaC's patterns seem to prefer lots of layers of linings.  I also never lined any of my bowling shirts and I've never had a problem with them either.


----------



## campbell95

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> Thank you, I decided that I kinda like it too!
> 
> And thank you everyone for your help - I finally did it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now to share how simple the fix was - I was using the wrong presser foot.
> 
> Yes, I can laugh at myself now!!



I did that on my first design, too!   I thought I was the only one.  I was in tears and ready to throw the whole thing away.  I must have repressed that memory.


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

Soooo  La dee da I'm sitting over on Thread 28 waiting on people to post.  I finally scroll down and see that we moved....




So I finally made it!  I guess I needed to get a clue!

~Jennifer


----------



## campbell95

dianemom2 said:


> I've never used 3 layers of fabric and I've never had a problem with anything being too thin.  I generally use my fashion fabric for the dress and then do the lining with muslin.  Most of CarlaC's patterns seem to prefer lots of layers of linings.  I also never lined any of my bowling shirts and I've never had a problem with them either.



Ditto to all of this.  I used 3 layers on my first simply sweet, but have not since then.  I usually use the skirt fabric to line the top.  And I also do not line the bowling shirts.  My little guy is a heavy sweater and I think the double layer would be too hot for him.  But that's just personal preference.  I like the look of the lined shirts, I just think my boy would melt into a puddle 

This is a repost of an earlier set - but the dress top is lined with the blue watery-looking fabric.






Edited to add a quick picture of the pool robes I made for the kids.  They love them, and they came in so handy walking through the lobby to get to and from the pool!


----------



## princesskayla

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> Ok, I need help - embroidery with Brother SE400.
> 
> After a few hours of nothing working right, I figured out how to get the fabric tight in the hoop, keep the thread from breaking, and actually managed to get a whole design stitched out without breaking a needle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what's wrong?  Is this just a crappy pattern?  I sized it down - did it maybe not size correctly?
> 
> Please tell me I can fix this and learn how to use this thing right before I throw it in the pool!!!



I like it like that too - kind of cool! I am glad you figured it out. 



Yoshiandi said:


> Joann Fabrics is having a sewing machine sale.  My hubby is willing to let me spend $400 on a machine. This also includes free shipping.
> 
> What do you think of this machine??? Yay or nay???



Please do not get a Singer Futura. I have one and I do not recommend it to anyone. It has given me too many problems. It is very hard to do appliques related to the screw down hoop. Plus I have alot of threading issues and I have been using it for 3 years now. I am going to get rid of it as soon as I get the funds for a good machine. (However, I gotta stop going on cruises for that to happen.) 
I got mine from HSN and it came with the software. That would be the only reason to get one - if it comes with the software. It is a little more ex*****ve that way but the font program is worth it! I have used that more than anything. 
Check out HSN. They can be a little more expensive but they usually have flex play and free shipping. Plus they have a few brother machines. I had the 4x4 Brother for my first machine and it worked great. The perfect beginning machine, but I grew out of it very fast with that small field. I sold it, but I wished I still had it for smaller projects.


----------



## teresajoy

blessedmom4 said:


> *Congratulating Heather !!!! (whom I am sure does NOT have a big head from the TV show clip)!!! This link was SO COOL, Thanks for posting it Teresa and I am glad I saw it, since I have been MIA!*



Ok, maybe not!! But, it's fun to pick on her when she isn't looking! 



princesskayla said:


> I decided had better check in on what my sewing friends have been up to lately and I land on page two (hopefully - if the internet here in Alaska agrees)! Yeah, I have never been this close before. But now I gotta go to the last thread to catch up a little. I will post the first picture before I leave.
> 
> For my cruise in May and October:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure why the first one is so small the second one is so big. Eeks!



Cute bag!! And, the dress and top are so cute! That sounds like one very long, exhausting and fun day! 



babynala said:


> Heather - I saw the video (so cool) and I'm glad you still have time for the boards now that you are famous.    You'll probably be staying in the castle soon like Tom Cruise and Suri.







tricia said:


> I'm here.  I know Teresa moved it a few pages early, but a couple of threads ago we got shut down somewhere in the 240's, so I'm sure she is trying to avoid that happening again.  Some Mods Moderate differently than others, so better safe than sorry.



Yep, that's exactly why! I'm still a little miffed that they did that to us!




aboveH20 said:


> Recently I completed another set of pillowcases for Give Kids the World.  I made only 37 pillowcases this time because the flannel keeps getting smaller and it's harder to get four pillowcases from a yard.  I think next go around I may just plan to make three  per yard.
> 
> Back in the day the flannel was 44-45" wide, last week at Joann I checked and it's down to 41"!!!  (The website still lists 43", but when I checked a bolt at the store it's 41".)  Surprisingly the price has not gone down to reflect the smaller size!



They look so pretty!!! One of these days I'm actually going to do this!




Yoshiandi said:


> Joann Fabrics is having a sewing machine sale.  My hubby is willing to let me spend $400 on a machine. This also includes free shipping.
> 
> What do you think of this machine??? Yay or nay???


STAY AWAY!!!!  These machines give people more problems than any other machine! 



pyrxtc said:


> I have a pattern that I want to make but I just can't find the right patter/fabric that I want to use to make it. I would love suggestions ......
> 
> Here are the details, it is a 1957 children's pattern in size 6. I may or not make the hat but I will be doing everything else for the dress. I want it to be fun but not over the top, something that can be worn on any day. Something that can be worn to school. Here is the pattern and requirements.....
> 
> 
> Thanks for helping !



I have no idea really, but I do love that pattern! 



goteamwood said:


> QUESTION: For those who have made the simply sweet dress, I am starting to cut out two to make Minnie dresses for a friend's twins 3rd birthday Minnie party, and it says for the bodice to use 3 fabrics. I have whit muslin I use for my bowling shirts lining, but it says to use gingham or something else I am not familiar with for the underlying. I have green gingham on hand, though not much, should I use 2 layers of white muslin? Or risk the green showing thru pink polka dots, or I have iron-on interfacing, if I do that on both the fashion and lining fabric will that work?



I have made that dress more times than I can count (or remember) and I have never once used the underlining. I just use fashion fabric and lining. It always turns out fine. 



Wendy&Grumpy said:


> Thank you, I decided that I kinda like it too!
> 
> And thank you everyone for your help - I finally did it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now to share how simple the fix was - I was using the wrong presser foot.



I'm so glad you figured it out!



campbell95 said:


> :
> 
> This is a repost of an earlier set - but the dress top is lined with the blue watery-looking fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to add a quick picture of the pool robes I made for the kids.  They love them, and they came in so handy walking through the lobby to get to and from the pool!


I love the bowling shirt and SS!!! And the pool robes are sooo cute!!!


----------



## babynala

peachygreen said:


> Working on some outfits for our Thanksgiving trip.  Right now I'm working on a Christmas outfit to wear either to the MVMCP party on the 16th or to Epcot for the Christmas Storytellers on the 24th.  Its a short sleeved dress with a full circle skirt.  The pattern has options for a fully lined skirt with a Tulle Midlayer or just to do the plain skirt.  Would you do a Tulle middle layer for fullness at the park?  I haven't ever done the pettiskirt option or anything like that with the dresses.  Of course dresses we buy have Tulle and the girls wear those with no problem.
> 
> Since it is in late November I doubt it will be super hot on our trip.  If I was going in the summer I think I would go with the plain single layer for the dress.


I think the single layer would be fine but the mid layer sounds like it would make the dress even better and with the Nov visit you shouldn't have a problem with it being too hot, especially at night.



aboveH20 said:


> Recently I completed another set of pillowcases for Give Kids the World.  I made only 37 pillowcases this time because the flannel keeps getting smaller and it's harder to get four pillowcases from a yard.  I think next go around I may just plan to make three  per yard.
> 
> Back in the day the flannel was 44-45" wide, last week at Joann I checked and it's down to 41"!!!  (The website still lists 43", but when I checked a bolt at the store it's 41".)  Surprisingly the price has not gone down to reflect the smaller size!


Cheryl - these look great.  I've been hesitant to buy the fabric because I know you mentioned it was getting smaller at JoAnn's.  Is there another good store that sell the wider flannel?  Thanks for the quilting tips.  I like how you did the double lines on the diagonal.  Dorrrine must love her quilt.



pyrxtc said:


> I have a pattern that I want to make but I just can't find the right patter/fabric that I want to use to make it. I would love suggestions ......
> 
> Here are the details, it is a 1957 children's pattern in size 6. I may or not make the hat but I will be doing everything else for the dress. I want it to be fun but not over the top, something that can be worn on any day. Something that can be worn to school. Here is the pattern and requirements.....
> 
> Thanks for helping !


That is a really cute pattern.  I personally would be scared to use stripes as I know I could not match them up but I think Diane's suggestion of strips would look really pretty with this pattern.  



goteamwood said:


> QUESTION: For those who have made the simply sweet dress, I am starting to cut out two to make Minnie dresses for a friend's twins 3rd birthday Minnie party, and it says for the bodice to use 3 fabrics. I have whit muslin I use for my bowling shirts lining, but it says to use gingham or something else I am not familiar with for the underlying. I have green gingham on hand, though not much, should I use 2 layers of white muslin? Or risk the green showing thru pink polka dots, or I have iron-on interfacing, if I do that on both the fashion and lining fabric will that work?


I see you got lots of advice on this.  I think the 2 layers with one layer of muslin as the lining would be fine.



Piper said:


> When I make the dress, I just use 2 layers of fabric.  Muslin will work fine.  I have used one Disney fabric and one "regular" so that it can be turned inside out and worn on non-Disney occasions.  (naturally, you have to line the skirt, too!)


Piper - that is a good idea.  



Wendy&Grumpy said:


> Thank you, I decided that I kinda like it too!
> 
> And thank you everyone for your help - I finally did it!!!
> 
> And now to share how simple the fix was - I was using the wrong presser foot.
> 
> Yes, I can laugh at myself now!!


Stitch looks great.  I am glad you figured it out.  When in doubt read the manual.  I usually  make myself crazy trying to figure something out on my own and then I break down and get out the manual to find that I missed a very simple step.  Can't wait to see what else you make!




DisneyTeacher01 said:


> Soooo  La dee da I'm sitting over on Thread 28 waiting on people to post.  I finally scroll down and see that we moved....
> 
> So I finally made it!  I guess I needed to get a clue!
> 
> ~Jennifer


That is usually me!  I think I am so good with keeping up on the thread and come to find out there is a new thread!  



campbell95 said:


> Edited to add a quick picture of the pool robes I made for the kids.  They love them, and they came in so handy walking through the lobby to get to and from the pool!


These look great.


----------



## pequele

campbell95 said:
			
		

> Edited to add a quick picture of the pool robes I made for the kids.  They love them, and they came in so handy walking through the lobby to get to and from the pool!



What pattern did you use for the pool robes? Those are adorable!!


----------



## campbell95

pequele said:


> What pattern did you use for the pool robes? Those are adorable!!



Thanks!  I followed an online tutorial.  I hope it's ok to post the link here:  http://www.sewmamasew.com/store/media/blog/childspoolrobe.pdf

I added the pockets by accident.  My machine jumped on the first Mack I tried to stitch out, so  I covered it with a pocket :good vibes  It ended up so cute that I added it to my daughter's robe too.


----------



## pequele

campbell95 said:
			
		

> Thanks!  I followed an online tutorial.  I hope it's ok to post the link here:  http://www.sewmamasew.com/store/media/blog/childspoolrobe.pdf
> 
> I added the pockets by accident.  My machine jumped on the first Mack I tried to stitch out, so  I covered it with a pocket :good vibes  It ended up so cute that I added it to my daughter's robe too.



Cool! Well I saved the link in case they come after you AHAHAHA 

So after someone busted out the idea of buying fabric from Japan on Etsy I of course HAD to check it out. Yeh thanks! I JUST bought a slew of fabric from 2 shops (though one was Taiwan!). Thanks enablers!


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

pyrxtc said:


> I have a pattern that I want to make but I just can't find the right patter/fabric that I want to use to make it. I would love suggestions ......
> 
> Here are the details, it is a 1957 children's pattern in size 6. I may or not make the hat but I will be doing everything else for the dress. I want it to be fun but not over the top, something that can be worn on any day. Something that can be worn to school. Here is the pattern and requirements.....
> 
> Thanks for helping !



I love this pattern, just adorable....and I can't wait to see it all sewn up!  I think if it were me I might do the dress in multicolored polkadots on a white background and try to find a coordinating multicolor stripe for the bottom.  You could even do rick rack around the collar in a coordinating color and colored buttons or something like that!  But you know you can plan these things out then get to the fabric store and it ALL changes!!!


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

I just wanted to say thanks to all that shared info about finding Japanese fabric!  I took your advice and checked out those shops on Etsy!  Man there is sooooo much to pick from


----------



## aboveH20

PrincessMickey said:


> Love all the pillowcases and fabrics you used, I need to make some more and ship them off. That's frustrating about the size of the flannel, I'm sure they are trying to be sneaky and don't expect many people to actually measure to see how much smaller it is!



Yesterday I emailed the website and asked if it's really 43" because in the store it's 41".  I'll be very interested in their reply!





dianemom2 said:


> Love the pillowcases.  It is pretty stinky that they keep making the fabric smaller yet charging us more.
> 
> Love the quilting idea.  That is a very smart way to do the straight lines!



Thanks and thanks.  




Wendy&Grumpy said:


> Thank you, I decided that I kinda like it too!
> 
> And thank you everyone for your help - I finally did it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now to share how simple the fix was - I was using the wrong presser foot.
> 
> Yes, I can laugh at myself now!!



Looks good.  Yeah for you for persisting. 



Whoops.  I guess I was too energetic deleting.  Forget what I was going to comment on.   




campbell95 said:


> Edited to add a quick picture of the pool robes I made for the kids.  They love them, and they came in so handy walking through the lobby to get to and from the pool!



They look great and thanks for sharing the link to the tutorial.  



teresajoy said:


> They look so pretty!!! One of these days I'm actually going to do this!



Thanks and hooray for heathersue's designs on the t-shirts.

PS  Isn't the current Powerball lottery winner from Michigan?  Any of your neighbors suddenly pulling down their shades and not answering the phone?

ARE* YOU *pulling down your shades and not answering the phone???




babynala said:


> Cheryl - these look great.  I've been hesitant to buy the fabric because I know you mentioned it was getting smaller at JoAnn's.  Is there another good store that sell the wider flannel?  Thanks for the quilting tips.  I like how you did the double lines on the diagonal.  Dorrrine must love her quilt.



Excellent question.  According to the Hobby Lobby website their flannel is wider, but when I went to the store it's gotten smaller, too.  (I forget the exact numbers.)  I wonder if the stores are "conveniently" not updating their websites or if it's an honest oversight.


----------



## aboveH20

My baby left New York today headed for California and college.  Keep your eyes open for a black Forester with NY veteran license plates.  His first stop is Kentucky.


----------



## smile5sunshine

My poor DS brought home a cold with him from out trip and since he is such a generous boy he decided to share it with me. 




aboveH20 said:


> Recently I completed another set of pillowcases for Give Kids the World.  I made only 37 pillowcases this time because the flannel keeps getting smaller and it's harder to get four pillowcases from a yard.  I think next go around I may just plan to make three  per yard.
> 
> Back in the day the flannel was 44-45" wide, last week at Joann I checked and it's down to 41"!!!  (The website still lists 43", but when I checked a bolt at the store it's 41".)  Surprisingly the price has not gone down to reflect the smaller size!





aboveH20 said:


> It occured to me that maybe you aren't quilting straight lines, in which case my method won't work.
> 
> I also occured to me that Nini has much more experience in these things than I.
> 
> And probably other disboutiquers are more experienced in quilting than I do, but here goes.
> 
> 
> Here's the way I do it for straight lines.
> 
> _(I don't happen to have a top ready to quilt, so used some faux quilt material.)_
> 
> Use your ruler to line up skinny (not that it has to be skinny, but that's what I have) masking tape, and then use the masking tape as a guide when you sew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above photos are to sew about 1/4" in from the seam.  You'd sew 1/4" from the other side of the seam, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you can sew diagonally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the "double" diagonal for Dorrrine's quilt.





aboveH20 said:


> My baby left New York today headed for California and college.  Keep your eyes open for a black Forester with NY veteran license plates.  His first stop is Kentucky.



The pillowcases look great! I have also been noticing the shrinking of usable fabric on the bolts. It is SUPER frustrating.  Thank you so much for posting the quilting tutorial. I hope to start working on a replacement blanket for my littlest DD so I think this info will come in super useful for me. Praying for safe travels for your DS.







pyrxtc said:


> I have a pattern that I want to make but I just can't find the right patter/fabric that I want to use to make it. I would love suggestions ......
> 
> Here are the details, it is a 1957 children's pattern in size 6. I may or not make the hat but I will be doing everything else for the dress. I want it to be fun but not over the top, something that can be worn on any day. Something that can be worn to school. Here is the pattern and requirements.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for helping !



Oh my golly I ADORE this pattern! So cute! To me it screams polka dots. Either that or a small pastel floral pattern (thinking yellow with a yellow/white stripe for the bottom.....maybe even a border print)



OhStuffandFluff said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows of a good site or place to buy Japanese disney fabric.  Also has anyone seen any Jake and neverland pirate themed fabric?  Thanks for all your help!!  I thought I should direct this question to the experts



Glad you found the wonderful world of etsy fabric shopping! Be warned, it's SUPER addicting.



goteamwood said:


> QUESTION: For those who have made the simply sweet dress, I am starting to cut out two to make Minnie dresses for a friend's twins 3rd birthday Minnie party, and it says for the bodice to use 3 fabrics. I have whit muslin I use for my bowling shirts lining, but it says to use gingham or something else I am not familiar with for the underlying. I have green gingham on hand, though not much, should I use 2 layers of white muslin? Or risk the green showing thru pink polka dots, or I have iron-on interfacing, if I do that on both the fashion and lining fabric will that work?



Everyone else has sufficiently answered, but yes you can use the muslin you already have and it will work just fine. I have only made the dolly version of this dress, so I can't comment too much about looks.



Wendy&Grumpy said:


> Thank you, I decided that I kinda like it too!
> 
> And thank you everyone for your help - I finally did it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now to share how simple the fix was - I was using the wrong presser foot.
> 
> Yes, I can laugh at myself now!!



Hurray hurray for getting it to stitch out right! Don't feel bad. I remember not too long ago I was lamenting because I was CERTAIN that I had messed up the timing on my machine (skipping stitches big time, breaking threads, etc.) and it ended up being that I had inserted the needle in the wrong way. 



campbell95 said:


> Ditto to all of this.  I used 3 layers on my first simply sweet, but have not since then.  I usually use the skirt fabric to line the top.  And I also do not line the bowling shirts.  My little guy is a heavy sweater and I think the double layer would be too hot for him.  But that's just personal preference.  I like the look of the lined shirts, I just think my boy would melt into a puddle
> 
> Edited to add a quick picture of the pool robes I made for the kids.  They love them, and they came in so handy walking through the lobby to get to and from the pool!



I love the beach robes! Looks so cute! 



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> I love this pattern, just adorable....and I can't wait to see it all sewn up!  I think if it were me I might do the dress in multicolored polkadots on a white background and try to find a coordinating multicolor stripe for the bottom.  You could even do rick rack around the collar in a coordinating color and colored buttons or something like that!  But you know you can plan these things out then get to the fabric store and it ALL changes!!!



Oh this is exactly what I was thinking too! 



I'm being such a wuss but this head cold has seriously knocked me out! Tomorrow is DH's bday but the family is celebrating today since he has plans with friends tomorrow. Which means I have to drag my behind into the kitchen and make his cake! better scoot!

Sunshine


----------



## smile5sunshine

because I really don't feel like baking a cake right now (and drooling over fabric is more fun....)




pyrxtc said:


> I have a pattern that I want to make but I just can't find the right patter/fabric that I want to use to make it. I would love suggestions ......
> 
> Here are the details, it is a 1957 children's pattern in size 6. I may or not make the hat but I will be doing everything else for the dress. I want it to be fun but not over the top, something that can be worn on any day. Something that can be worn to school. Here is the pattern and requirements.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for helping !



what about something like this for a fall dress: 






And then do the collar, cuffs, belt and even the chunky border in either a navy or even a solid chocolate color.

I also really like this yellow/white/gray print:






Sunshine


----------



## BorkBorkBork

pequele said:


> So after someone busted out the idea of buying fabric from Japan on Etsy I of course HAD to check it out. Yeh thanks! I JUST bought a slew of fabric from 2 shops (though one was Taiwan!). Thanks enablers!



 I find myself doing a search for Disney Fabric on etsy just to "see what's new" and then you HAVE to buy stuff because you'll never find it again, etc. And THEN, if you're anything like me, you'll get it in fat quarters and then you're too scared to cut into it because it's so rare and amazing! 



OhStuffandFluff said:


> I just wanted to say thanks to all that shared info about finding Japanese fabric!  I took your advice and checked out those shops on Etsy!  Man there is sooooo much to pick from







aboveH20 said:


> My baby left New York today headed for California and college.  Keep your eyes open for a black Forester with NY veteran license plates.  His first stop is Kentucky.



Good luck to him and to you, that is quite the move!

Soo....I got the job! It is part time at a local independent bookstore. It will be an adjustment but we can do it. My DD's response was "NOOOOOO!" and then when told that DH would be with her, "But he's too prickly!"   So as long as he keeps up his shaving we should all be OK.  Now I will just have to restrain myself from ordering my PE770 before I even earn the money!


----------



## BabyRapunzel

BorkBorkBork said:
			
		

> I find myself doing a search for Disney Fabric on etsy just to "see what's new" and then you HAVE to buy stuff because you'll never find it again, etc. And THEN, if you're anything like me, you'll get it in fat quarters and then you're too scared to cut into it because it's so rare and amazing! :faint
> 
> This is sooooo me.  Ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to him and to you, that is quite the move!
> 
> Soo....I got the job! It is part time at a local independent bookstore. It will be an adjustment but we can do it. My DD's response was "NOOOOOO!" and then when told that DH would be with her, "But he's too prickly!"   So as long as he keeps up his shaving we should all be OK.  Now I will just have to restrain myself from ordering my PE770 before I even earn the money!



Yeah, congrats. Yeah I always seem to spend before I make it and then have to catch up. Good luck doing it the"smart way"


----------



## PrincessMickey

BorkBorkBork said:


> I find myself doing a search for Disney Fabric on etsy just to "see what's new" and then you HAVE to buy stuff because you'll never find it again, etc. And THEN, if you're anything like me, you'll get it in fat quarters and then you're too scared to cut into it because it's so rare and amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to him and to you, that is quite the move!
> 
> Soo....I got the job! It is part time at a local independent bookstore. It will be an adjustment but we can do it. My DD's response was "NOOOOOO!" and then when told that DH would be with her, "But he's too prickly!"   So as long as he keeps up his shaving we should all be OK.  Now I will just have to restrain myself from ordering my PE770 before I even earn the money!



I'm the same way with fabric. I have to have it but then I don't want to cut into it. Congrats on the job, how exciting!

I had more quotes but my computer is still quite wonky and I don't know what happened to them, they must have gone to la la land. 

AboveH20: Safe travels to you son. Tell him to wave if he drives through Colorado


----------



## ivey_family

pyrxtc said:


> I have a pattern that I want to make but I just can't find the right patter/fabric that I want to use to make it. I would love suggestions ......
> 
> Here are the details, it is a 1957 children's pattern in size 6. I may or not make the hat but I will be doing everything else for the dress. I want it to be fun but not over the top, something that can be worn on any day. Something that can be worn to school. Here is the pattern and requirements.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for helping !



Oh, that pattern is TDF!  I LOVE vintage designs!  That makes me think of the girls in the Bobbsey Twins books.  I don't have any great suggestions, but I'd probably lean towards a single color calico with a subtle print.



BorkBorkBork said:


> .I always use all 3 layers with my Simply Sweet and just put scrap fabric between them. I never thought of making it with just the bodice & lining fabrics and skipping the underlining but of course it would make it lighter. Are there any other advantages other than saving time, fabric and making a cooler dress (those are a lot of advantages lol) and how does the finished bodice feel compared to one made with all 3 layers?



I made my first one with three, but haven't since then.  I personally think the waistline seam is too bulky with three layers, so that's an advantage to me.  



campbell95 said:


> Edited to add a quick picture of the pool robes I made for the kids.  They love them, and they came in so handy walking through the lobby to get to and from the pool!



Those are really cute!  That chenille looks so cozy after a swim!



aboveH20 said:


> My baby left New York today headed for California and college.  Keep your eyes open for a black Forester with NY veteran license plates.  His first stop is Kentucky.



That sounds like quite a trip!  Prayers for safe travels!


Question - Has anyone run across directions for stitching narrow elastic onto a diaper cover leg rather than make a casing or applying bias tape?  I want to alter a pattern to speed up construction.

Regards,
C.


----------



## campbell95

BorkBorkBork said:


> Soo....I got the job! It is part time at a local independent bookstore. It will be an adjustment but we can do it. My DD's response was "NOOOOOO!" and then when told that DH would be with her, "But he's too prickly!"   So as long as he keeps up his shaving we should all be OK.  Now I will just have to restrain myself from ordering my PE770 before I even earn the money!



Congratulations!!!  



ivey_family said:


> Oh, that pattern is TDF!  I LOVE vintage designs!  That makes me think of the girls in the Bobbsey Twins books.  I don't have any great suggestions, but I'd probably lean towards a single color calico with a subtle print.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are really cute!  That chenille looks so cozy after a swim!



Oh, I LOVED the Bobbsey Twins books!  That pattern does remind me of them, too!

The robes are made from really cozy bath towels I found on sale at Kmart for about $4 each!  Such a steal.  They do remind me of chenille, I hadn't thought of that.  They are very soft!


----------



## Piper

Those are the kind of dresses I wore as a child.  All girls wore dresses and the dresses had full skirts and most of the ones for girls under 10 had sashes on the back.  I was so excited to get my first dress without a sash!  You always wore petticoats and often 3 or 4 of them. I was a teenager before I got my first "straight" skirt.  You did NOT wear jeans or slacks to school.  You would get sent home if you did.  It wasn't "ladylike."  (I got sick of hearing that phrase--it seemed like anything I wanted to do wasn't "ladylike!"


----------



## pyrxtc

smile5sunshine said:


> Oh my golly I ADORE this pattern! So cute! To me it screams polka dots. Either that or a small pastel floral pattern (thinking yellow with a yellow/white stripe for the bottom.....maybe even a border print)
> 
> I'm being such a wuss but this head cold has seriously knocked me out! Tomorrow is DH's bday but the family is celebrating today since he has plans with friends tomorrow. Which means I have to drag my behind into the kitchen and make his cake! better scoot!
> 
> Sunshine



I hadn't thought of polka dots before. That could be fun cuz then I could use a solid or striped on the bottom portion. I'll have to measure out the pieces so I know exactly what I am looking for when I'm shopping.



smile5sunshine said:


> because I really don't feel like baking a cake right now (and drooling over fabric is more fun....)
> 
> what about something like this for a fall dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then do the collar, cuffs, belt and even the chunky border in either a navy or even a solid chocolate color.
> 
> I also really like this yellow/white/gray print:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine



I like both of those. I didn't even see them tonight at Joann's. I need a few 50% coupons to buy the fabric for this... maybe I'll look through my stash and have something that will work but I know I'll only have 2 yards so I'll still have to shop. (I usually by my fabric in 2 yard increments since most of the newer/smaller patterns take that or less.)



BorkBorkBork said:


> Soo....I got the job! It is part time at a local independent bookstore. It will be an adjustment but we can do it. My DD's response was "NOOOOOO!" and then when told that DH would be with her, "But he's too prickly!"   So as long as he keeps up his shaving we should all be OK.  Now I will just have to restrain myself from ordering my PE770 before I even earn the money!



Awesome about the job ! A bookstore would be a great job for me but I would spend most of my paycheck there...  



ivey_family said:


> Oh, that pattern is TDF!  I LOVE vintage designs!  That makes me think of the girls in the Bobbsey Twins books.  I don't have any great suggestions, but I'd probably lean towards a single color calico with a subtle print.
> 
> Question - Has anyone run across directions for stitching narrow elastic onto a diaper cover leg rather than make a casing or applying bias tape?  I want to alter a pattern to speed up construction.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



I didn't think of the Bobbsey Twins until you said it. I don't know why, I loved reading all of those books growing up. Maybe that's why I like the dress so much.

Joann's sells an elastic for the leg that wraps over the edges and you just sew that on and doesn't look like you need to cover it at all. 

http://www.joann.com/babyville-fold-over-elastic-blue-green/zprd_11109139a/



Piper said:


> Those are the kind of dresses I wore as a child.  All girls wore dresses and the dresses had full skirts and most of the ones for girls under 10 had sashes on the back.  I was so excited to get my first dress without a sash!  You always wore petticoats and often 3 or 4 of them. I was a teenager before I got my first "straight" skirt.  You did NOT wear jeans or slacks to school.  You would get sent home if you did.  It wasn't "ladylike."  (I got sick of hearing that phrase--it seemed like anything I wanted to do wasn't "ladylike!"



There are pictures of me in babydoll dresses when I was little in the 70's and then the 80's was, well... the 80's for my ages 4-14.

Did your petticoats tie ? These dresses all call for tied petticoats. I really want to alter it for elastic so I'm going to try that. I'm also going to make multiple layers of petticoat all on one so it is really full.

I have one vintage dress/jumper to make before this one. I'm using vintage fabric for the jumper and new fabric for the top. The top is actually sewn onto the petticoat so it should be interesting. When I get it done, I'll post the pattern and then the finished project.  I really have to catalog my patterns with photo's and info.

Thanks for all the suggestions on fabric. Keep it coming ! 

I love the swim cover ups/robes. Maybe someday I'll do that. I have a sweet bathing suit pattern that I want to do and it could use a matching cover up.

All the embroidery is so cute. A machine for myself is much further down the line.


----------



## ivey_family

Piper said:


> Those are the kind of dresses I wore as a child.  All girls wore dresses and the dresses had full skirts and most of the ones for girls under 10 had sashes on the back.  I was so excited to get my first dress without a sash!  You always wore petticoats and often 3 or 4 of them. I was a teenager before I got my first "straight" skirt.  You did NOT wear jeans or slacks to school.  You would get sent home if you did.  It wasn't "ladylike."  (I got sick of hearing that phrase--it seemed like anything I wanted to do wasn't "ladylike!"



The Bobbsey Twins were some of my all time favorite books as a kid and now I'm reading them aloud to my kids.  I have always wondered how girls could play with such poofy skirts.  Did girls just not climb trees or rollerskate?  Or did they do all that in their dresses, Piper?

When I look at historical fashions, I often wish I'd had the chance to live in those eras and enjoy those clothes!  I'd love the chance to go back to hoopskirts and corsets, just for a short time.  

Regards,
C.


----------



## dianemom2

campbell95 said:


> Edited to add a quick picture of the pool robes I made for the kids.  They love them, and they came in so handy walking through the lobby to get to and from the pool!


Love the pool robes.  My girls always loved to have pool cover ups when they were little.  We had tons of them with different princesses on them that I bought at the Disney store.  One year when they were about 2 and 3, I guess the summer stuff didn't sell very well.  At the end of the summer the bathing suits, cover ups, flip flops and towels were all on sale for $2.99 each.  I bought enough to last the girls until they were about 7 and 8!  Which worked out perfectly because the very next year was the year they both said that they didn't want any more stuff with princesses on it.




BorkBorkBork said:


> I find myself doing a search for Disney Fabric on etsy just to "see what's new" and then you HAVE to buy stuff because you'll never find it again, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Soo....I got the job! It is part time at a local independent bookstore.


I try not to check the Disney fabric on Etsy.  I love everything that I see.  I have some that I ordered last spring and I haven't used it yet.  I keep saving it for something "important".  I may never cut into it!

Congratulations on the new job.  I hope you love it.  I am sure you will have the money saved for the embroidery machine in no time.



ivey_family said:


> Oh, that pattern is TDF!  I LOVE vintage designs!  That makes me think of the girls in the Bobbsey Twins books.  I don't have any great suggestions, but I'd probably lean towards a single color calico with a subtle print.
> 
> 
> Question - Has anyone run across directions for stitching narrow elastic onto a diaper cover leg rather than make a casing or applying bias tape?  I want to alter a pattern to speed up construction.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



I love the Bobbsey twins books when I was little.  I read a ton of them.  My mother was always buying them for me at the used book store or at yard sales.  That dress pattern definitely reminds of something they would wear.

I'd love to know if you are able to alter the diaper cover pattern successfully.  I have a pattern for a ruffled diaper cover which is so sweet but it is a pain to make because you have to make a casing.  I can't  really see why you wouldn't be able to make them that way.  I know on dresses the I purchase for my girls they had diaper covers made with the narrow elastic exposed and not inside a casing.

BTW- Hancock Fabrics has Simplicity and McCalls patterns on sale for the next couple of days for 99 cents each.  I bought 3 McCalls and 3 Simplicity patterns today.  I had a couple more that I thought about buying and decided not to and now I wish that I had gotten them.  I also found some really cute fabrics on the clearance rack and they were marked 70% and 80% off the tickets price.  It is mostly stuff for next spring so you'll have to wait a while to see what I make with it.  LOL!


----------



## pequele

BorkBorkBork said:


> I find myself doing a search for Disney Fabric on etsy just to "see what's new" and then you HAVE to buy stuff because you'll never find it again, etc. And THEN, if you're anything like me, you'll get it in fat quarters and then you're too scared to cut into it because it's so rare and amazing!



sshhh don't tell me THAT! I'm gonna keep them uncut for a bit simply because I haven't a clue how to sew! My mom is going to help me with that so at least until I figure out what to make, the fabric is certainly safe and will be collecting in numbers until then...maybe they will MULTIPLY 



pyrxtc said:


> I like both of those. I didn't even see them tonight at Joann's. I need a few 50% coupons to buy the fabric for this... maybe I'll look through my stash and have something that will work but I know I'll only have 2 yards so I'll still have to shop. (I usually by my fabric in 2 yard increments since most of the newer/smaller patterns take that or less.)



Do you have a smartphone....the Joann app has coupons on it that you can use OVER AND OVER (on separate purchases of course) until they expire!


----------



## Sandi S

Let's see if this works - here's my album of WDW photos from our trip posted to FB (but the link should be good for anyone to view): Disney pics

Let me know if it works!


----------



## pyrxtc

pequele said:


> Do you have a smartphone....the Joann app has coupons on it that you can use OVER AND OVER (on separate purchases of course) until they expire!



I do have it. a 40% and a 10% off of all. I'm doing good not buying anything more. I actually went in today and only bought interfacing for my DS and no other fabric. I left after spending only $5.

I do have a bunch of adult vintage patterns just sitting around. They won't fit anyone I know and I do want to make a few. if anyone wants to see them I have pictures online. I have not checked to make sure all the pieces are there yet though.

This is my favorite one, I really want to make this.






I think it is 24 waist and 32 bust.


----------



## pyrxtc

Sandi S said:


> Let's see if this works - here's my album of WDW photos from our trip posted to FB (but the link should be good for anyone to view): Disney pics
> 
> Let me know if it works!



I can only look at your cover photos. There is another album with 103 pictures but when you click on it, it says there are no pictures in it. I'm thinking you didn't make it public.


----------



## miprender

campbell95 said:


> Edited to add a quick picture of the pool robes I made for the kids.  They love them, and they came in so handy walking through the lobby to get to and from the pool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I followed an online tutorial.  I hope it's ok to post the link here:  http://www.sewmamasew.com/store/media/blog/childspoolrobe.pdf
> 
> I added the pockets by accident.  My machine jumped on the first Mack I tried to stitch out, so  I covered it with a pocket :good vibes  It ended up so cute that I added it to my daughter's robe too.



LOVE the robes. I was looking for something like this for my sons.
Thanks for sharing the link



pequele said:


> So after someone busted out the idea of buying fabric from Japan on Etsy I of course HAD to check it out. Yeh thanks! I JUST bought a slew of fabric from 2 shops (though one was Taiwan!). Thanks enablers!



 That's what we are here for 



BorkBorkBork said:


> :
> Soo....I got the job! It is part time at a local independent bookstore. It will be an adjustment but we can do it. My DD's response was "NOOOOOO!" and then when told that DH would be with her, "But he's too prickly!"   So as long as he keeps up his shaving we should all be OK.  Now I will just have to restrain myself from ordering my PE770 before I even earn the money!



Congrats on getting the job. 



Piper said:


> Those are the kind of dresses I wore as a child.  All girls wore dresses and the dresses had full skirts and most of the ones for girls under 10 had sashes on the back.  I was so excited to get my first dress without a sash!  You always wore petticoats and often 3 or 4 of them. I was a teenager before I got my first "straight" skirt.  You did NOT wear jeans or slacks to school.  You would get sent home if you did.  It wasn't "ladylike."  (I got sick of hearing that phrase--it seemed like anything I wanted to do wasn't "ladylike!"



I was never ladylike either but luckily I grew up in a generation were we could wear jeans too school.


----------



## BorkBorkBork

Thanks everyone!



pyrxtc said:


> Awesome about the job ! A bookstore would be a great job for me but I would spend most of my paycheck there...



Thanks! I worked in bookstores (children's books are my other weakness, after fabric!) for years ending a few years ago, the discount is very nice but it's hard not spending all your check on books.



dianemom2 said:


> I try not to check the Disney fabric on Etsy.  I love everything that I see.  I have some that I ordered last spring and I haven't used it yet.  I keep saving it for something "important".  I may never cut into it!
> 
> Congratulations on the new job.  I hope you love it.  I am sure you will have the money saved for the embroidery machine in no time.



I have a project in progress for all these great Japanese prints, a 30 day Disney trip fabric countdown chain, so I "needed" 30 different characters, or at least 30 different fabrics. I have all the links made EXCEPT the ones that require the expensive, rare Japanese fabric--the fussy cutting makes me too nervous.



pequele said:


> sshhh don't tell me THAT! I'm gonna keep them uncut for a bit simply because I haven't a clue how to sew! My mom is going to help me with that so at least until I figure out what to make, the fabric is certainly safe and will be collecting in numbers until then...maybe they will MULTIPLY



Good luck with that fabric breeding program, let us know how it goes! You might be on to something!


----------



## Sally

pyrxtc said:


> I can only look at your cover photos. There is another album with 103 pictures but when you click on it, it says there are no pictures in it. I'm thinking you didn't make it public.



 I didn't even see that much, I don't have a facebook so maybe thats why I didn't see anything. 
 I can't wait to try and see all the clothes in action though.


----------



## dianemom2

Sandi S said:


> Let's see if this works - here's my album of WDW photos from our trip posted to FB (but the link should be good for anyone to view): Disney pics
> 
> Let me know if it works!


Super pictures!  It looks like it was a great vacation!


----------



## Piper

I wore a size 10 womens all through junior high and high school (and beyond.)  I was 32-20-32.  I lived in the hoop skirt (for formals) era, but fortunately not corsets.  We did wear lots of petticoats and you always wore a slip with a dress...so petticoats went over the slip.  A "lady" always wore a girdle, though.  You can see by my measurements that I had no physical need for onebut my mother insisted.  No "lady" went out without stockings, gloves and a hat.  I was born in 1945.

My mother sewed all my clothes, so the petticoats had elastic since she knew my measurements so well.  Clothes were starched and ironed--yuck.  When I was a baby, my mother made all my underpants with ruffles--she even ironed the ruffles!

Clothes are so much easier to wear now and so much easier to care for.  Imagine Houston without air conditioning in lots and lots of layers of clothes.  For every day, I would wear a slip, 2 or 3 petticoats, underwear and dress or skirt and blouse (which must be tucked in.)  Then I either wore socks or stockings depending on whether it was school or a dress up occasion.  If it were dress up--add girdle, gloves and hat to the outfit!  Going shopping, going to church, out to eat, etc-- was dress up.  School and play were the only casual times.

Oh, and my father was a postman so we were not socialites--just ordinary folk.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Sandi S said:
			
		

> Let's see if this works - here's my album of WDW photos from our trip posted to FB (but the link should be good for anyone to view): Disney pics
> 
> Let me know if it works!



Adorable family!  Looks like you had fun. Great pictures, what camera do you use?   So many cute outfits! Love the brave, princess, mermaid, and Mickey dresses. Love the green goofy shirt, buzz outfit, p&f shirt. Loved your sassy princess and Hawaii dress, and all the emb shirts! Really loved them all! Sooooo cute!


----------



## peachygreen

Piper I personally feel that many people wear too few clothes in Houston these days, but I can't imagine wearing all those layers in the Houston summer with AC let alone without it and there is no way you would catch me ironing ruffles on underwear.  LOL.


----------



## Restrasz

Piper:  I too grew up in that time,had to wear a dress to dinner even in dorms at college!  I still don't feel dressed with no nylons under a dress!  We did manage a very healthy active childhood even in a dress although pants were allowed for play!  Everyone have a great day!


----------



## PrincessMickey

Piper said:


> I wore a size 10 womens all through junior high and high school (and beyond.)  I was 32-20-32.  I lived in the hoop skirt (for formals) era, but fortunately not corsets.  We did wear lots of petticoats and you always wore a slip with a dress...so petticoats went over the slip.  A "lady" always wore a girdle, though.  You can see by my measurements that I had no physical need for onebut my mother insisted.  No "lady" went out without stockings, gloves and a hat.  I was born in 1945.
> 
> My mother sewed all my clothes, so the petticoats had elastic since she knew my measurements so well.  Clothes were starched and ironed--yuck.  When I was a baby, my mother made all my underpants with ruffles--she even ironed the ruffles!
> 
> Clothes are so much easier to wear now and so much easier to care for.  Imagine Houston without air conditioning in lots and lots of layers of clothes.  For every day, I would wear a slip, 2 or 3 petticoats, underwear and dress or skirt and blouse (which must be tucked in.)  Then I either wore socks or stockings depending on whether it was school or a dress up occasion.  If it were dress up--add girdle, gloves and hat to the outfit!  Going shopping, going to church, out to eat, etc-- was dress up.  School and play were the only casual times.
> 
> Oh, and my father was a postman so we were not socialites--just ordinary folk.



Piper, I came across my Grandfather's slides earlier this summer so my summer project has been scanning them all into the computer. The earliest I have seen so far is from 1951. It has been so fun to see the outfits my grandmother wore as well as my aunt when she was a toddler and little girl. All the formal occasion pictures, church, weddings, all the women had their hats on gloves on. It has been real interesting for me and gave me a new perspective, my memories of my grandmother were so different than what I'm seeing in the pictures.


----------



## gcast1

Piper, my father was a postman too (in San Antonio).  I can remember waiting patiently on Christmas Eve for Daddy to get home so we could open our presents - he always came in with both arms full of presents that the people on his route gave him.  Back in those days, most of the ladies didn't work so everyone knew their postman!


----------



## Piper

When I was small my dad's route was River Oaks (which was then the richest area of Houston.)  My dad was always very regular and you could practically set you watch by his schedule.  He was also very friendly.  He used to get lots of presents, too.  Dad was one of the people who quietly helped others when he saw that they needed it.  For example, he would quietly go back to church on Sunday afternoon and pull the weeds from the flower beds--no one knew.  He often helped others.  When he died, I had a lot of older and a few younger men come up to me and tell me that my dad was the best friend they had ever had.

My mother, on the other hand was "showey"--note the emphasis on my looking and acting like a lady.  I never saw her do things for others unless she got acknowledgement and lots of it.  I never felt that I quite lived up to her expectations.  Guess who I admired and wanted to model myself after?


----------



## pyrxtc

Piper said:


> I wore a size 10 womens all through junior high and high school (and beyond.)  I was 32-20-32.  I lived in the hoop skirt (for formals) era, but fortunately not corsets.  We did wear lots of petticoats and you always wore a slip with a dress...so petticoats went over the slip.  A "lady" always wore a girdle, though.  You can see by my measurements that I had no physical need for onebut my mother insisted.  No "lady" went out without stockings, gloves and a hat.  I was born in 1945.
> 
> My mother sewed all my clothes, so the petticoats had elastic since she knew my measurements so well.  Clothes were starched and ironed--yuck.  When I was a baby, my mother made all my underpants with ruffles--she even ironed the ruffles!
> 
> Clothes are so much easier to wear now and so much easier to care for.  Imagine Houston without air conditioning in lots and lots of layers of clothes.  For every day, I would wear a slip, 2 or 3 petticoats, underwear and dress or skirt and blouse (which must be tucked in.)  Then I either wore socks or stockings depending on whether it was school or a dress up occasion.  If it were dress up--add girdle, gloves and hat to the outfit!  Going shopping, going to church, out to eat, etc-- was dress up.  School and play were the only casual times.
> 
> Oh, and my father was a postman so we were not socialites--just ordinary folk.



Sounds like a lot of work to get dressed. I was always made to wear slips growing up too. It pains me that they don't sell them for kids anymore.


----------



## Disneydragonfly

I hope this hasn't been asked too often. Does anyone have any suggestions for a good sewing machine that you can do machine appliqué on? Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## PrincessMickey

Disneydragonfly said:


> I hope this hasn't been asked too often. Does anyone have any suggestions for a good sewing machine that you can do machine appliqué on? Thanks so much for the help!



I don't have an embroidery machine but I think most everyone uses two separate machine because it can be a pain to change from sewing to  embroidery and back again. Also with having two separate machines you can have the embroidery machine stitching out and sew at the same time. I'm sure others will chime in though.


----------



## Disneydragonfly

I didn't even think about that!  I know the brother computerized sewing machine  was mentioned in the first section of the thread. But does anyone have specific machines that they would recommend? Sewing  is still new for me. I have been using my grandma's machine, but would like one of my own.


----------



## Sandi S

Disneydragonfly said:


> I didn't even think about that!  I know the brother computerized sewing machine  was mentioned in the first section of the thread. But does anyone have specific machines that they would recommend? Sewing  is still new for me. I have been using my grandma's machine, but would like one of my own.



I got a Brother Project Runway sewing and embroidery machine as a grand prize at a Sewing Expo in June - haven't messed with the embroidery much since I have a stand alone Bernina, but it sews very nicely.


----------



## ivey_family

dianemom2 said:


> I love the Bobbsey twins books when I was little.  I read a ton of them.  My mother was always buying them for me at the used book store or at yard sales.  That dress pattern definitely reminds of something they would wear.
> 
> I'd love to know if you are able to alter the diaper cover pattern successfully.  I have a pattern for a ruffled diaper cover which is so sweet but it is a pain to make because you have to make a casing.  I can't  really see why you wouldn't be able to make them that way.  I know on dresses the I purchase for my girls they had diaper covers made with the narrow elastic exposed and not inside a casing.



I'm really enjoying re-reading the Bobbsey Twins with my kids right now!  Strangely, I am noticing some very old style, borderline racist comments in the older versions (green covers) that I never noticed as a child.  It will make for some interesting discussion material when they are a bit older.

The diaper cover you describe sounds like the same one I'm making - from Tye Dye Diva?  I want to make some to sell, but they are so time-intensive!  I actually copied a pair of bloomers my dd has last night and did the mini-elastic.  It worked out pretty well, but I think I need an actual pattern that has that style to combine with the TDD pattern to really make it work.  I'll let you know if I get it figured out.



Sandi S said:


> Let's see if this works - here's my album of WDW photos from our trip posted to FB (but the link should be good for anyone to view): Disney pics
> 
> Let me know if it works!



Looks like a great trip!  Which of Gracie's outfits garnered the most attention?  She looks adorable in all of them!  (And of course, you all look great in everything, too!)



Piper said:


> I wore a size 10 womens all through junior high and high school (and beyond.)  I was 32-20-32.  I lived in the hoop skirt (for formals) era, but fortunately not corsets.  We did wear lots of petticoats and you always wore a slip with a dress...so petticoats went over the slip.  A "lady" always wore a girdle, though.  You can see by my measurements that I had no physical need for onebut my mother insisted.  No "lady" went out without stockings, gloves and a hat.  I was born in 1945.
> 
> My mother sewed all my clothes, so the petticoats had elastic since she knew my measurements so well.  Clothes were starched and ironed--yuck.  When I was a baby, my mother made all my underpants with ruffles--she even ironed the ruffles!
> 
> Clothes are so much easier to wear now and so much easier to care for.  Imagine Houston without air conditioning in lots and lots of layers of clothes.  For every day, I would wear a slip, 2 or 3 petticoats, underwear and dress or skirt and blouse (which must be tucked in.)  Then I either wore socks or stockings depending on whether it was school or a dress up occasion.  If it were dress up--add girdle, gloves and hat to the outfit!  Going shopping, going to church, out to eat, etc-- was dress up.  School and play were the only casual times.
> 
> Oh, and my father was a postman so we were not socialites--just ordinary folk.



Wow!  I can't even fathom that many layers with no AC.  Your dad sounds like a wonderful man!

I meant the hoopskirts and corsets of the antebellum South.  1840s or so.  

Regards,
C.


----------



## uscgmouse

Hi! It was recommended by another diser that I ask here on this thread for a fabric that I am in search of. I am trying to find the fabric in the below picture. The one with the kids and flags on it. I need about a yard. Please let me know if you know the name of the fabric or where I can find it!!! Thank you!!


----------



## uscgmouse

Hi all!!! I was lurking and posted about finding fabric... I wanted to post an outfit I made ALL by myself!!!

I am not the pro you ladies are but I am trying. I made the applique and shorts tonight. I used a zig zag stitch to go around mickeys head. It was much harder than I thought it would be. I just have a regular sewing machine.








This shirt I really messed up on the stitching but I am hoping when it is on my son you cannot notice it.





Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## DisneyMom5

uscgmouse said:


> Hi all!!! I was lurking and posted about finding fabric... I wanted to post an outfit I made ALL by myself!!!
> 
> I am not the pro you ladies are but I am trying. I made the applique and shorts tonight. I used a zig zag stitch to go around mickeys head. It was much harder than I thought it would be. I just have a regular sewing machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shirt I really messed up on the stitching but I am hoping when it is on my son you cannot notice it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Those are awesome!  I only have a regular machine too, and was wondering if that was even possible.  Thanks for trying it out first!  LOL


----------



## MinnieMouseMom

uscgmouse said:


> Hi all!!! I was lurking and posted about finding fabric... I wanted to post an outfit I made ALL by myself!!!
> 
> I am not the pro you ladies are but I am trying. I made the applique and shorts tonight. I used a zig zag stitch to go around mickeys head. It was much harder than I thought it would be. I just have a regular sewing machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shirt I really messed up on the stitching but I am hoping when it is on my son you cannot notice it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



They look great!!


----------



## kwitcherkicken99

Hey all, I'm planning to attempt one of the patchwork skirts and wondered if there was a tutorial or anything in the blogosphere that could help me...

TIA!


----------



## PrincessMickey

uscgmouse said:


> Hi all!!! I was lurking and posted about finding fabric... I wanted to post an outfit I made ALL by myself!!!
> 
> I am not the pro you ladies are but I am trying. I made the applique and shorts tonight. I used a zig zag stitch to go around mickeys head. It was much harder than I thought it would be. I just have a regular sewing machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shirt I really messed up on the stitching but I am hoping when it is on my son you cannot notice it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Welcome! I have no ideas on the fabrics but I like them, they would make a great Epcot outfit. The shirts look great! I don't have an embroidery machine either so, Mickey heads are all I've done and they can be hard because of the curves but yours looks great.



kwitcherkicken99 said:


> Hey all, I'm planning to attempt one of the patchwork skirts and wondered if there was a tutorial or anything in the blogosphere that could help me...
> 
> TIA!



I know Andrea has all the math worked out and has posted them before. I have never copied or written them down though, I have boys so I didn't think I would need them. Andrea and a few others are having a big dismeet this weekend so hopefully someone else has them and can post them before the weekend is over. If you don't get an answer try posting again on Monday or Tuesday when everyone is back from traveling. 

Sorry I wasn't more of a help, I just didn't want to leave you hanging without some sort of answer.


----------



## dianemom2

Piper said:


> For every day, I would wear a slip, 2 or 3 petticoats, underwear and dress or skirt and blouse (which must be tucked in.)  Then I either wore socks or stockings depending on whether it was school or a dress up occasion.  If it were dress up--add girdle, gloves and hat to the outfit!  Going shopping, going to church, out to eat, etc-- was dress up.  School and play were the only casual times.


That was a lot of clothes!  I am glad that I don't have to wear that much in the summers!  I remember that you posted a few pictures of some of the beautiful dresses your mother made for you.  She was an incredible seamstress!



ivey_family said:


> I'm really enjoying re-reading the Bobbsey Twins with my kids right now!  Strangely, I am noticing some very old style, borderline racist comments in the older versions (green covers) that I never noticed as a child.  It will make for some interesting discussion material when they are a bit older.
> 
> The diaper cover you describe sounds like the same one I'm making - from Tye Dye Diva?  I want to make some to sell, but they are so time-intensive!  I actually copied a pair of bloomers my dd has last night and did the mini-elastic.  It worked out pretty well, but I think I need an actual pattern that has that style to combine with the TDD pattern to really make it work.  I'll let you know if I get it figured out.
> C.



Interesting that there are some racist comments in the Bobbsey twins books.  I am not shocked.  Times and thought processes were different back then!  It is a good springboard to conversation.

The diaper cover patterns is the same.  I'd bet you could use it and just add the elastic and not do the casing.



uscgmouse said:


> Hi! It was recommended by another diser that I ask here on this thread for a fabric that I am in search of. I am trying to find the fabric in the below picture. The one with the kids and flags on it. I need about a yard. Please let me know if you know the name of the fabric or where I can find it!!! Thank you!!


 I am pretty sure that fabric is a Michael Miller fabric.  It has been out of print for a long time.  You can still find pieces of it on Etsy but it is fairly expensive.  I can't remember what it is called.



uscgmouse said:


> Hi all!!! I was lurking and posted about finding fabric... I wanted to post an outfit I made ALL by myself!!!
> 
> I am not the pro you ladies are but I am trying. I made the applique and shorts tonight. I used a zig zag stitch to go around mickeys head. It was much harder than I thought it would be. I just have a regular sewing machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shirt I really messed up on the stitching but I am hoping when it is on my son you cannot notice it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Those are very cute!  Good job on the applique.  



kwitcherkicken99 said:


> Hey all, I'm planning to attempt one of the patchwork skirts and wondered if there was a tutorial or anything in the blogosphere that could help me...
> 
> TIA!


I was going to answer the same thing about Andrea having the math all worked out.  If you look through the last thread from our group, you'd probably find it.  I've never saved it.  I bought the patchwork skirt pattern from CarlaC on YCMT.  There really is no need for a pattern though.



PrincessMickey said:


> I know Andrea has all the math worked out and has posted them before. I have never copied or written them down though, I have boys so I didn't think I would need them. Andrea and a few others are having a big dismeet this weekend so hopefully someone else has them and can post them before the weekend is over. If you don't get an answer try posting again on Monday or Tuesday when everyone is back from traveling.


LOL!  I answered the same thing.  Glad you added the bit about Andrea being away this weekend.


----------



## pyrxtc

uscgmouse said:


> Hi! It was recommended by another diser that I ask here on this thread for a fabric that I am in search of. I am trying to find the fabric in the below picture. The one with the kids and flags on it. I need about a yard. Please let me know if you know the name of the fabric or where I can find it!!! Thank you!!



I've never seen it but I like it. Another poster answered that it is old so good luck !



uscgmouse said:


> Hi all!!! I was lurking and posted about finding fabric... I wanted to post an outfit I made ALL by myself!!!
> 
> I am not the pro you ladies are but I am trying. I made the applique and shorts tonight. I used a zig zag stitch to go around mickeys head. It was much harder than I thought it would be. I just have a regular sewing machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shirt I really messed up on the stitching but I am hoping when it is on my son you cannot notice it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



great job on the applique's. I haven't seen that first Mickey fabric anywhere.



dianemom2 said:


> That was a lot of clothes!  I am glad that I don't have to wear that much in the summers!  I remember that you posted a few pictures of some of the beautiful dresses your mother made for you.  She was an incredible seamstress!
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to answer the same thing about Andrea having the math all worked out.  If you look through the last thread from our group, you'd probably find it.  I've never saved it.  I bought the patchwork skirt pattern from CarlaC on YCMT.  There really is no need for a pattern though.



I never saw the clothes ? Are they still on the Dis somewhere ?


If you Google for the skirt I'm sure you'll find a tutorial.


----------



## aboveH20

kwitcherkicken99 said:


> Hey all, I'm planning to attempt one of the patchwork skirts and wondered if there was a tutorial or anything in the blogosphere that could help me...
> 
> TIA!



Here are Andrea's directions.  I emailed them to myself once upon a time, but haven't used them.  For some reason, neither of my sons seem interested. 




I vary the sizes depending on the size of the child. In this case, because I appliqued on the squares with 4x4 designs, I made the top row 5" x 5" . Then I keep the same height but do 1.5 times the length for the second row. So my second row was 5" x 7.5 and third row was 5" x 11.25 inches -- and I quite possibly rounded up and made the second row 5" x 8" and the third row 5" x 12" -- sometimes I will do it 1.75 times wider as I go down. I don't know what size ruffle I put on this dress. It's a lot of gathering but I find it easy to line up the squares (many people do patchwork without lining the squares up but my personal preference is lined up). I serge BEFORE I gather and I find that makes it easier too.

Andrea does amazing patchwork twirls!!!


----------



## Yoshiandi

Got these done yesterday afternoon!!! My thanks to whomever had originally posted the pirate skirt with the coins!!! 





This is for my munchkin 





For my princess 

17 days and counting!!!


----------



## BabyRapunzel

aboveH20 said:
			
		

> Here are Andrea's directions.  I emailed them to myself once upon a time, but haven't used them.  For some reason, neither of my sons seem interested.
> 
> 
> 
> I vary the sizes depending on the size of the child. In this case, because I appliqued on the squares with 4x4 designs, I made the top row 5" x 5" . Then I keep the same height but do 1.5 times the length for the second row. So my second row was 5" x 7.5 and third row was 5" x 11.25 inches -- and I quite possibly rounded up and made the second row 5" x 8" and the third row 5" x 12" -- sometimes I will do it 1.75 times wider as I go down. I don't know what size ruffle I put on this dress. It's a lot of gathering but I find it easy to line up the squares (many people do patchwork without lining the squares up but my personal preference is lined up). I serge BEFORE I gather and I find that makes it easier too.
> 
> Andrea does amazing patchwork twirls!!!



Are there any pictures handy for her patchwork twirl?



			
				Yoshiandi said:
			
		

> Got these done yesterday afternoon!!! My thanks to whomever had originally posted the pirate skirt with the coins!!!
> 
> This is for my munchkin
> 
> For my princess
> 
> 17 days and counting!!!



Too cute!


----------



## Amyhoff

Hey everyone!  I posted this picture of a Woody tee shirt on my FB page and now my friend wants me to make her son one.  I ordered the belt buckle and badge pre-made from Etsy.  However, I would like to get the files because I just bought my own embroidery machine.  I can't find the files anywhere.  Does anyone know where to purchase these?  Heathersue has a buckle and badge, but I like this one with the border just a little better.


----------



## blessedmom4

BabyRapunzel said:


> Are there any pictures handy for her patchwork twirl?



*I am not sure if you want pics of step by step directions, so I took the chance to see if you would like to see a finished skirt Andrea made for Lisa's Big Give. I absolutely LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this skirt! 

Andrea is staying with me this weekend and when she and Lisa B return from Fabric shopping, I will ask if she has pics of the tutorial.
*


----------



## blessedmom4

*Thought you might like to see 2 pics we took last night of some of your disboutiquers...and one of these days I WILL be a disboutiquer as well! I SO want to SEW... and embroider!!*





*Rachel, Andrea /vbandrea, Lisa B/mommy2MRB, Megan (Lisa's daughter) Alexa in front of Megan (Andrea's daughter), D~/dmgeurts beside Megan, Marianne/mphalens in front of her, Me (Judy/blessedmom4) and my Lisa, Beth/blyssful, Liz/babynala, my sons David and Christian. *


----------



## goteamwood

Amyhoff said:
			
		

> Hey everyone!  I posted this picture of a Woody tee shirt on my FB page and now my friend wants me to make her son one.  I ordered the belt buckle and badge pre-made from Etsy.  However, I would like to get the files because I just bought my own embroidery machine.  I can't find the files anywhere.  Does anyone know where to purchase these?  Heathersue has a buckle and badge, but I like this one with the border just a little better.



Froufrou by heather sue. I got the badge. I saw the buckle. (also have buzz outfit appliqués)

Sorry. Just re-read and missed that you tried heather sue. Maybe etsy? I'm certain I've seen at least Sherrif badges on there.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

blessedmom4 said:
			
		

> I am not sure if you want pics of step by step directions, so I took the chance to see if you would like to see a finished skirt Andrea made for Lisa's Big Give. I absolutely LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this skirt!
> 
> Andrea is staying with me this weekend and when she and Lisa B return from Fabric shopping, I will ask if she has pics of the tutorial.



Thank you. That is awesome!



			
				blessedmom4 said:
			
		

> Thought you might like to see 2 pics we took last night of some of your disboutiquers...and one of these days I WILL be a disboutiquer as well! I SO want to SEW... and embroider!!
> 
> 
> Rachel, Andrea /vbandrea, Lisa B/mommy2MRB, Megan (Lisa's daughter) Alexa in front of Megan (Andrea's daughter), D~/dmgeurts beside Megan, Marianne/mphalens in front of her, Me (Judy/blessedmom4) and my Lisa, Beth/blyssful, Liz/babynala, my sons David and Christian.



Hope you all are having fun!




HELP! 

I am trying to put the name Donald on a blanket. I have a PE770. I have heather sue's font. But how do I get the letters to be a word? I don't want to buy a program right now. Is there a way to set it up on the machine? Currently I have each letter in its own file on the usb.


----------



## kwitcherkicken99

aboveH20 said:


> I vary the sizes depending on the size of the child. In this case, because I appliqued on the squares with 4x4 designs, I made the top row 5" x 5" . Then I keep the same height but do 1.5 times the length for the second row. So my second row was 5" x 7.5 and third row was 5" x 11.25 inches -- and I quite possibly rounded up and made the second row 5" x 8" and the third row 5" x 12" -- sometimes I will do it 1.75 times wider as I go down. I don't know what size ruffle I put on this dress. It's a lot of gathering but I find it easy to line up the squares (many people do patchwork without lining the squares up but my personal preference is lined up). I serge BEFORE I gather and I find that makes it easier too.


THANKS!!!!!!


----------



## smile5sunshine

Specifically, I'm going to pin this on PIPER and pyrxtc......

All this vintage pattern posting and nostalgic talk of dressing in the 50's MADE me just spend about $45 on vintage patterns so I can have a "50's inspired Christmas"!  So come December, my family shall look like we came out of a Norman Rockwell drawing!   Once all the patterns get here, I'll take a picture and post what I purchased. 




BorkBorkBork said:


> Soo....I got the job! It is part time at a local independent bookstore. It will be an adjustment but we can do it. My DD's response was "NOOOOOO!" and then when told that DH would be with her, "But he's too prickly!"   So as long as he keeps up his shaving we should all be OK.  Now I will just have to restrain myself from ordering my PE770 before I even earn the money!



Congrats on the new job! Hope you settle into it really easily and your family adjusts well to your new schedule.



ivey_family said:


> Question - Has anyone run across directions for stitching narrow elastic onto a diaper cover leg rather than make a casing or applying bias tape?  I want to alter a pattern to speed up construction.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Is the diaper cover for aesthetic purposes only, or does it need to be actually waterproof?? 

If it's just for looks, then you could always do it like you apply elastic to swimsuits: Sew the diaper cover together so that it looks right, but doesn't have the fitted legs. You also need to finish the seam some way here on the leg holes. Sew the elastic together to make a loop (you will have to fiddle with the length to cut the elastic, but I generally use my kiddo's leg as a guideline and make it so that it just rests around it, but not too tight since my kids then complain that the elastic hurts because it's digging into them). Once you have your loop of elastic, use a THREE STEP ZIG-ZAG stitch to sew the elastic down into the leg hole. You will need to stretch the elastic out (evenly....pin in quarters if you need help dividing up your elastic evenly) to meet up with the too big leg hole. 

I hope that helped and didn't confuse you more. If it's for an actual functioning diaper cover, then there really is no other way other than making a casing or using FOE.



Sandi S said:


> Let's see if this works - here's my album of WDW photos from our trip posted to FB (but the link should be good for anyone to view): Disney pics
> 
> Let me know if it works!



Oh Sandi, you put me to so much shame! I took a peak at how many pictures we have from our trip and it's under 100!  I'm such a bad diser!

BUT your family looked like they had a wonderful time! SO happy you have all those memories.



Piper said:


> I wore a size 10 womens all through junior high and high school (and beyond.)  I was 32-20-32.  I lived in the hoop skirt (for formals) era, but fortunately not corsets.  We did wear lots of petticoats and you always wore a slip with a dress...so petticoats went over the slip.  A "lady" always wore a girdle, though.  You can see by my measurements that I had no physical need for onebut my mother insisted.  No "lady" went out without stockings, gloves and a hat.  I was born in 1945.
> 
> My mother sewed all my clothes, so the petticoats had elastic since she knew my measurements so well.  Clothes were starched and ironed--yuck.  When I was a baby, my mother made all my underpants with ruffles--she even ironed the ruffles!
> 
> Clothes are so much easier to wear now and so much easier to care for.  Imagine Houston without air conditioning in lots and lots of layers of clothes.  For every day, I would wear a slip, 2 or 3 petticoats, underwear and dress or skirt and blouse (which must be tucked in.)  Then I either wore socks or stockings depending on whether it was school or a dress up occasion.  If it were dress up--add girdle, gloves and hat to the outfit!  Going shopping, going to church, out to eat, etc-- was dress up.  School and play were the only casual times.
> 
> Oh, and my father was a postman so we were not socialites--just ordinary folk.



Do you mind me picking your brain and asking what BOYS wore, specifically in the winter??? I found a little suit pattern (coat, vest, slacks) but must admit that I am PINING over the little overall SHORT sets with the knee socks. I think of that as quintessentially 50's for boys, but I doubt they wore shorts in the winter/cold months. However, I can't recall any pictures I've seen. If it helps, I'm talking of a toddler who will be two come Christmas time. 



Piper said:


> When I was small my dad's route was River Oaks (which was then the richest area of Houston.)  My dad was always very regular and you could practically set you watch by his schedule.  He was also very friendly.  He used to get lots of presents, too.  Dad was one of the people who quietly helped others when he saw that they needed it.  For example, he would quietly go back to church on Sunday afternoon and pull the weeds from the flower beds--no one knew.  He often helped others.  When he died, I had a lot of older and a few younger men come up to me and tell me that my dad was the best friend they had ever had.
> 
> My mother, on the other hand was "showey"--note the emphasis on my looking and acting like a lady.  I never saw her do things for others unless she got acknowledgement and lots of it.  I never felt that I quite lived up to her expectations.  Guess who I admired and wanted to model myself after?



Your father sounds like a wonderful man. And it seems to me that you have done a fine job of following in his footsteps.  I know that he would be very proud of you.



uscgmouse said:


> Hi all!!! I was lurking and posted about finding fabric... I wanted to post an outfit I made ALL by myself!!!
> 
> I am not the pro you ladies are but I am trying. I made the applique and shorts tonight. I used a zig zag stitch to go around mickeys head. It was much harder than I thought it would be. I just have a regular sewing machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shirt I really messed up on the stitching but I am hoping when it is on my son you cannot notice it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



HURRAY! I think it looks very good! Can't wait to see what you make next.



Yoshiandi said:


> Got these done yesterday afternoon!!! My thanks to whomever had originally posted the pirate skirt with the coins!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for my munchkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my princess
> 
> 17 days and counting!!!



Hurray for your trip getting so close! The pirate sets look very cute!



Amyhoff said:


> Hey everyone!  I posted this picture of a Woody tee shirt on my FB page and now my friend wants me to make her son one.  I ordered the belt buckle and badge pre-made from Etsy.  However, I would like to get the files because I just bought my own embroidery machine.  I can't find the files anywhere.  Does anyone know where to purchase these?  Heathersue has a buckle and badge, but I like this one with the border just a little better.



I am no help at all on the embroidery files (don't have a machine) but I NEED to comment and tell you how much I love this Woody set! It looks FABULOUS!!!



blessedmom4 said:


> *Thought you might like to see 2 pics we took last night of some of your disboutiquers...and one of these days I WILL be a disboutiquer as well! I SO want to SEW... and embroider!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rachel, Andrea /vbandrea, Lisa B/mommy2MRB, Megan (Lisa's daughter) Alexa in front of Megan (Andrea's daughter), D~/dmgeurts beside Megan, Marianne/mphalens in front of her, Me (Judy/blessedmom4) and my Lisa, Beth/blyssful, Liz/babynala, my sons David and Christian. *



Thanks for popping in and sharing! I hope you all are having such a wonderful visit together.


Sunshine


----------



## campbell95

Yoshiandi said:


> Got these done yesterday afternoon!!! My thanks to whomever had originally posted the pirate skirt with the coins!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for my munchkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my princess
> 
> 17 days and counting!!!


These look fantastic!!  I think I may have posted the first pirate skirt with the coins in the last version of this thread.  I love seeing all the new ones, too!  I adore these color combinations!

Can I ask what you used instead of a ruffle?  Is that bias tape or some other edging?  I really hate making ruffles, but I love the style of the ruffle pop skirt.  I like how yours looks with just the brown border!



Amyhoff said:


> Hey everyone!  I posted this picture of a Woody tee shirt on my FB page and now my friend wants me to make her son one.  I ordered the belt buckle and badge pre-made from Etsy.  However, I would like to get the files because I just bought my own embroidery machine.  I can't find the files anywhere.  Does anyone know where to purchase these?  Heathersue has a buckle and badge, but I like this one with the border just a little better.



Super cute!  I might have to copy this for a future trip! That's a tough one with the edging.  I haven't seen any like that.   Is it felt?  Maybe google "in the hoop sheriffs badge"


----------



## miprender

Piper said:


> Clothes are so much easier to wear now and so much easier to care for.  Imagine Houston without air conditioning in lots and lots of layers of clothes.  For every day, I would wear a slip, 2 or 3 petticoats, underwear and dress or skirt and blouse (which must be tucked in.)  Then I either wore socks or stockings depending on whether it was school or a dress up occasion.  If it were dress up--add girdle, gloves and hat to the outfit!  Going shopping, going to church, out to eat, etc-- was dress up.  School and play were the only casual times.
> 
> Oh, and my father was a postman so we were not socialites--just ordinary folk.



 I think I would have passed out from the heat. When it gets really muggy ---> like it was this week I always think of Scarlet Ohara and all those Southern Belles wearing all those clothes. 



uscgmouse said:


> Hi! It was recommended by another diser that I ask here on this thread for a fabric that I am in search of. I am trying to find the fabric in the below picture. The one with the kids and flags on it. I need about a yard. Please let me know if you know the name of the fabric or where I can find it!!! Thank you!!



Like Diane mentioned it is very hard to find just like the Alexander Henry Kids around the World line. 




uscgmouse said:


> Hi all!!! I was lurking and posted about finding fabric... I wanted to post an outfit I made ALL by myself!!!
> 
> I am not the pro you ladies are but I am trying. I made the applique and shorts tonight. I used a zig zag stitch to go around mickeys head. It was much harder than I thought it would be. I just have a regular sewing machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Great job on appliqueing on your machine. I have an embroidery machine which makes doing those so much easier.



kwitcherkicken99 said:


> Hey all, I'm planning to attempt one of the patchwork skirts and wondered if there was a tutorial or anything in the blogosphere that could help me...
> 
> TIA!



I tried once and screwed up with my fabric. Andrea & Purple Ears are the queens of these skirts.



aboveH20 said:


> Here are Andrea's directions.  I emailed them to myself once upon a time, but haven't used them.  For some reason, neither of my sons seem interested.
> 
> 
> 
> I vary the sizes depending on the size of the child. In this case, because I appliqued on the squares with 4x4 designs, I made the top row 5" x 5" . Then I keep the same height but do 1.5 times the length for the second row. So my second row was 5" x 7.5 and third row was 5" x 11.25 inches -- and I quite possibly rounded up and made the second row 5" x 8" and the third row 5" x 12" -- sometimes I will do it 1.75 times wider as I go down. I don't know what size ruffle I put on this dress. It's a lot of gathering but I find it easy to line up the squares (many people do patchwork without lining the squares up but my personal preference is lined up). I serge BEFORE I gather and I find that makes it easier too.
> 
> Andrea does amazing patchwork twirls!!!



 I really should copy this down.



Yoshiandi said:


> Got these done yesterday afternoon!!! My thanks to whomever had originally posted the pirate skirt with the coins!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for my munchkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my princess
> 
> 17 days and counting!!!



Great job.



blessedmom4 said:


> *I am not sure if you want pics of step by step directions, so I took the chance to see if you would like to see a finished skirt Andrea made for Lisa's Big Give. I absolutely LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this skirt!
> 
> Andrea is staying with me this weekend and when she and Lisa B return from Fabric shopping, I will ask if she has pics of the tutorial.
> *



LOVE THIS SKIRT



blessedmom4 said:


> *Thought you might like to see 2 pics we took last night of some of your disboutiquers...and one of these days I WILL be a disboutiquer as well! I SO want to SEW... and embroider!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rachel, Andrea /vbandrea, Lisa B/mommy2MRB, Megan (Lisa's daughter) Alexa in front of Megan (Andrea's daughter), D~/dmgeurts beside Megan, Marianne/mphalens in front of her, Me (Judy/blessedmom4) and my Lisa, Beth/blyssful, Liz/babynala, my sons David and Christian. *



You guys are having a ball eating out and shopping


----------



## PrincessMickey

Yoshiandi said:


> Got these done yesterday afternoon!!! My thanks to whomever had originally posted the pirate skirt with the coins!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for my munchkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my princess
> 
> 17 days and counting!!!



Nice job, I love pirate outfits!



aboveH20 said:


> Here are Andrea's directions.  I emailed them to myself once upon a time, but haven't used them.  For some reason, neither of my sons seem interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I vary the sizes depending on the size of the child. In this case, because I appliqued on the squares with 4x4 designs, I made the top row 5" x 5" . Then I keep the same height but do 1.5 times the length for the second row. So my second row was 5" x 7.5 and third row was 5" x 11.25 inches -- and I quite possibly rounded up and made the second row 5" x 8" and the third row 5" x 12" -- sometimes I will do it 1.75 times wider as I go down. I don't know what size ruffle I put on this dress. It's a lot of gathering but I find it easy to line up the squares (many people do patchwork without lining the squares up but my personal preference is lined up). I serge BEFORE I gather and I find that makes it easier too.
> 
> Andrea does amazing patchwork twirls!!!



I love her patchworks skirts too. I saved it this time in case my boys ever change their minds. 



blessedmom4 said:


> *I am not sure if you want pics of step by step directions, so I took the chance to see if you would like to see a finished skirt Andrea made for Lisa's Big Give. I absolutely LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this skirt!
> 
> Andrea is staying with me this weekend and when she and Lisa B return from Fabric shopping, I will ask if she has pics of the tutorial.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




I know I've quoted on this before but I love this skirt and always enjoy seeing the pictures!!



blessedmom4 said:


> *Thought you might like to see 2 pics we took last night of some of your disboutiquers...and one of these days I WILL be a disboutiquer as well! I SO want to SEW... and embroider!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rachel, Andrea /vbandrea, Lisa B/mommy2MRB, Megan (Lisa's daughter) Alexa in front of Megan (Andrea's daughter), D~/dmgeurts beside Megan, Marianne/mphalens in front of her, Me (Judy/blessedmom4) and my Lisa, Beth/blyssful, Liz/babynala, my sons David and Christian. *



Thanks for posting these. Looks like you all are having a blast, wish I could have joined you!



Amyhoff said:


> Hey everyone!  I posted this picture of a Woody tee shirt on my FB page and now my friend wants me to make her son one.  I ordered the belt buckle and badge pre-made from Etsy.  However, I would like to get the files because I just bought my own embroidery machine.  I can't find the files anywhere.  Does anyone know where to purchase these?  Heathersue has a buckle and badge, but I like this one with the border just a little better.



No ideas on the appliques but love the outfit!



smile5sunshine said:


> Specifically, I'm going to pin this on PIPER and pyrxtc......
> 
> All this vintage pattern posting and nostalgic talk of dressing in the 50's MADE me just spend about $45 on vintage patterns so I can have a "50's inspired Christmas"!  So come December, my family shall look like we came out of a Norman Rockwell drawing!   Once all the patterns get here, I'll take a picture and post what I purchased.
> 
> Do you mind me picking your brain and asking what BOYS wore, specifically in the winter??? I found a little suit pattern (coat, vest, slacks) but must admit that I am PINING over the little overall SHORT sets with the knee socks. I think of that as quintessentially 50's for boys, but I doubt they wore shorts in the winter/cold months. However, I can't recall any pictures I've seen. If it helps, I'm talking of a toddler who will be two come Christmas time.



These probably won't help much but I posted yesterday I have been scanning my grandfathers slides into the computer. I came accross these two pictures taken in I believe 1952 of my father, grandmother and aunt. My dad is wearing a coat and I haven't found any pics taken without the coat but it kinda gives an idea of the look. I have a few of the shorts look too if you want to see those.


----------



## RMAMom

aboveH20 said:


> My baby left New York today headed for California and college.  Keep your eyes open for a black Forester with NY veteran license plates.  His first stop is Kentucky.


I am in NJ, how scary to have a baby driving all this way. Don't worry, I am on the look out!


smile5sunshine said:


> because I really don't feel like baking a cake right now (and drooling over fabric is more fun....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what about something like this for a fall dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then do the collar, cuffs, belt and even the chunky border in either a navy or even a solid chocolate color.
> 
> I also really like this yellow/white/gray print:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine


Love it!



Sandi S said:


> Let's see if this works - here's my album of WDW photos from our trip posted to FB (but the link should be good for anyone to view): Disney pics
> 
> Let me know if it works!


I can't tell you how much I enjoyed looking at your pics. Thanks for sharing them with us. 



Disneydragonfly said:


> I hope this hasn't been asked too often. Does anyone have any suggestions for a good sewing machine that you can do machine appliqué on? Thanks so much for the help!


I would buy them seperate, if one is in the shop you can't do anything. There are some really good basic Brother machines at Wal-mart, if I was new to sewing I would start there.



uscgmouse said:


> Hi all!!! I was lurking and posted about finding fabric... I wanted to post an outfit I made ALL by myself!!!
> 
> I am not the pro you ladies are but I am trying. I made the applique and shorts tonight. I used a zig zag stitch to go around mickeys head. It was much harder than I thought it would be. I just have a regular sewing machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shirt I really messed up on the stitching but I am hoping when it is on my son you cannot notice it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


That is called "hand applique" even though it is done using a machine and there is a really good tutorial on the first page of this thread. You did a great job on it!



Yoshiandi said:


> Got these done yesterday afternoon!!! My thanks to whomever had originally posted the pirate skirt with the coins!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for my munchkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my princess
> 
> 17 days and counting!!!


I believe the original idea of coins came from Andrea. They look great!



blessedmom4 said:


> *I am not sure if you want pics of step by step directions, so I took the chance to see if you would like to see a finished skirt Andrea made for Lisa's Big Give. I absolutely LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this skirt!
> 
> Andrea is staying with me this weekend and when she and Lisa B return from Fabric shopping, I will ask if she has pics of the tutorial.
> *


OK I'm just a little jealous that you got to meet and spend some time with Andrea. I am also over the moon happy to hear that Lisa is shopping!! I'm glad she is feeling well and has recovered from her last surgery!



blessedmom4 said:


> *Thought you might like to see 2 pics we took last night of some of your disboutiquers...and one of these days I WILL be a disboutiquer as well! I SO want to SEW... and embroider!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rachel, Andrea /vbandrea, Lisa B/mommy2MRB, Megan (Lisa's daughter) Alexa in front of Megan (Andrea's daughter), D~/dmgeurts beside Megan, Marianne/mphalens in front of her, Me (Judy/blessedmom4) and my Lisa, Beth/blyssful, Liz/babynala, my sons David and Christian. *


What a great picture, I hope you all have a great time!!!


----------



## tricia

PrincessMickey said:


>



whoa, color negatives in 1952.  Someone was on the cutting edge.


----------



## campbell95

RMAMom said:


> I believe the original idea of coins came from Andrea. They look great!



 Eeep!  I hope I'm not stepping on any toes.  I hadn't seen hers before I made mine.  I wish I had, I would have used her idea to have the coins be removable.  I'm afraid to wash it!


----------



## PrincessMickey

tricia said:


> whoa, color negatives in 1952.  Someone was on the cutting edge.



I know, my Grandfather was really into photography. So far the earliest I've found is November 1951.


----------



## RMAMom

campbell95 said:


> Eeep!  I hope I'm not stepping on any toes.  I hadn't seen hers before I made mine.  I wish I had, I would have used her idea to have the coins be removable.  I'm afraid to wash it!


Well they say that CASEing is the highest form of flattery so I would so you have no worries or as a wiser wart hog once said Hakunna Matta! BTW I also need to remember to make them removable I haven't used them yet but I love the idea!


----------



## goteamwood

Been crazy busy with some projects (thanks everyone for your input on the simply sweet layering bodice thing. I went with the outer and a muslin liner. It's looking cute so far but I am in ruffle h-e-double-hockeysticks having never ruffled anything before, it's a whole new world...)

I did finish one thing I loved, it was simple but it was a birthday gift for a friend who is going to Disney World with our family. She is nuts for UP but no fabric exists in this universe I guess for UP, so I improvised with a clearance hoodie from Target and some cute appliqués. She loved it. I think it turned out great. I picked up two more of these hoodies for projects for me, someday.


----------



## MinnieMouseMom

goteamwood said:


> Been crazy busy with some projects (thanks everyone for your input on the simply sweet layering bodice thing. I went with the outer and a muslin liner. It's looking cute so far but I am in ruffle h-e-double-hockeysticks having never ruffled anything before, it's a whole new world...)
> 
> I did finish one thing I loved, it was simple but it was a birthday gift for a friend who is going to Disney World with our family. She is nuts for UP but no fabric exists in this universe I guess for UP, so I improvised with a clearance hoodie from Target and some cute appliqués. She loved it. I think it turned out great. I picked up two more of these hoodies for projects for me, someday.



So cute!!

I finished the stuff for our trip and even took pics.  Just need to get them off the camera lol


----------



## pyrxtc

smile5sunshine said:


> Specifically, I'm going to pin this on PIPER and pyrxtc......
> 
> All this vintage pattern posting and nostalgic talk of dressing in the 50's MADE me just spend about $45 on vintage patterns so I can have a "50's inspired Christmas"!  So come December, my family shall look like we came out of a Norman Rockwell drawing!   Once all the patterns get here, I'll take a picture and post what I purchased.
> 
> 
> Do you mind me picking your brain and asking what BOYS wore, specifically in the winter??? I found a little suit pattern (coat, vest, slacks) but must admit that I am PINING over the little overall SHORT sets with the knee socks. I think of that as quintessentially 50's for boys, but I doubt they wore shorts in the winter/cold months. However, I can't recall any pictures I've seen. If it helps, I'm talking of a toddler who will be two come Christmas time.
> Sunshine



I'm sorry, never thought of myself as an enabler. I bought all of mine at yard sales or on Craigslist. I can't wait to see what you make. maybe by the time I make mine, I can convince one of my friends daughters to model it.



PrincessMickey said:


> These probably won't help much but I posted yesterday I have been scanning my grandfathers slides into the computer. I came accross these two pictures taken in I believe 1952 of my father, grandmother and aunt. My dad is wearing a coat and I haven't found any pics taken without the coat but it kinda gives an idea of the look. I have a few of the shorts look too if you want to see those.



The pictures look great. I don't think I have any pictures of boys in my great grandfather's pictures from that time period.

I found this online though...






http://www.rustyzipper.com/shop.cfm?viewpartnum=87496


----------



## pequele

uscgmouse said:


> Hi all!!! I was lurking and posted about finding fabric... I wanted to post an outfit I made ALL by myself!!!
> 
> I am not the pro you ladies are but I am trying. I made the applique and shorts tonight. I used a zig zag stitch to go around mickeys head. It was much harder than I thought it would be. I just have a regular sewing machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shirt I really messed up on the stitching but I am hoping when it is on my son you cannot notice it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



I think you did an AWESOME job! MUCH harder this way for sure. I don't think I could do it any other way than with my embroidery machine though. Kudos to you!



Amyhoff said:


> Hey everyone!  I posted this picture of a Woody tee shirt on my FB page and now my friend wants me to make her son one.  I ordered the belt buckle and badge pre-made from Etsy.  However, I would like to get the files because I just bought my own embroidery machine.  I can't find the files anywhere.  Does anyone know where to purchase these?  Heathersue has a buckle and badge, but I like this one with the border just a little better.



No help here but I LOVE IT!!! My son would love it, too! One day I will get adventureous and try something like this. If you have no luck here looking for what you need, perhaps a generic post to the DISigner board asking for help? I had success there looking for something. 



blessedmom4 said:


> *I am not sure if you want pics of step by step directions, so I took the chance to see if you would like to see a finished skirt Andrea made for Lisa's Big Give. I absolutely LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this skirt!
> 
> Andrea is staying with me this weekend and when she and Lisa B return from Fabric shopping, I will ask if she has pics of the tutorial.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> ​




This skirt is TDF!!! I LOVE IT...too bad I have a little boy 



goteamwood said:


> I did finish one thing I loved, it was simple but it was a birthday gift for a friend who is going to Disney World with our family. She is nuts for UP but no fabric exists in this universe I guess for UP, so I improvised with a clearance hoodie from Target and some cute appliqués. She loved it. I think it turned out great. I picked up two more of these hoodies for projects for me, someday.



Super cute! I'd have only thought of something with balloons for up! Love the hoodie!


Haven't had anytime to work on any other project this weekend since I am trying to catch up on my sleep from my son's surgery yesterday. Everything went well except the coming out, we had a bit of pain control issue and then thanks to propofol sleep, nap time was TOTALLY screwed up! Sleep depravation meant a 10pm bedtime for both of us and so I needed a nap today, too! I feel like SUCH a slacker! Maybe I can do something tomorrow during naptime besides sleep myself   He's eating like a horse (and stuff I'd not think he was ready for) already BUT not drinking enough at all! And we've started with a slight fever...with his immune status I have to keep telling myself it is because he needs to drink more while at the same time worrying tremendously we've got something brewing Maybe I can at least get to work on the spare room conversion into the craft room...need to make room for all the fabric I bought on Etsy before it shows up!​


----------



## MouseEarsForAll

tricia said:
			
		

> whoa, color negatives in 1952.  Someone was on the cutting edge.





			
				PrincessMickey said:
			
		

> I know, my Grandfather was really into photography. So far the earliest I've found is November 1951.



That's why I was thinking "This was 1952???". 

- MouseEarsForAll


----------



## MouseEarsForAll

goteamwood said:
			
		

> Been crazy busy with some projects (thanks everyone for your input on the simply sweet layering bodice thing. I went with the outer and a muslin liner. It's looking cute so far but I am in ruffle h-e-double-hockeysticks having never ruffled anything before, it's a whole new world...)
> 
> I did finish one thing I loved, it was simple but it was a birthday gift for a friend who is going to Disney World with our family. She is nuts for UP but no fabric exists in this universe I guess for UP, so I improvised with a clearance hoodie from Target and some cute appliqués. She loved it. I think it turned out great. I picked up two more of these hoodies for projects for me, someday.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/7811796976/



That's cute...love the color.

- MouseEarsForAll


----------



## MinnieMouseMom

Finally took the pics off the camera:

For Stephanie:



















For Stephanie & me at Universal:





For me:










For my oldest for when we take her senior pics:






Thanks everyone for all the inspiration!!


----------



## MouseEarsForAll

MinnieMouseMom said:
			
		

> Finally took the pics off the camera:
> 
> For Stephanie:
> 
> For Stephanie & me at Universal:
> 
> For me:
> 
> For my oldest for when we take her senior pics:
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the inspiration!!



The Perry skirt is so awesome!

- MouseEarsForAll


----------



## MinnieMouseMom

MouseEarsForAll said:


> The Perry skirt is so awesome!
> 
> - MouseEarsForAll



Thank you!


----------



## blessedmom4

*I didn't grab all of the quotes; however, I dearly LOVED seeing the latest pics, especially the vintage pics. I had the pleasure of seeing Andrea's pirate skirt on photobucket tonight (along with some FABULOUS other creations! I love Andreas work and she can do such a variety of things...amazing.*



BabyRapunzel said:


> Thank you. That is awesome!
> *I agree, Andrea is so good!!!*
> Hope you all are having fun!


*Andrea, Lisa and I are having a blast...I am sorry Andrea has to leave tomorrow.  We greatly missed Amy/4monkeys, Michelle/miprender and Chiara/cogero though. *


smile5sunshine said:


> Specifically, I'm going to pin this on PIPER and pyrxtc......
> 
> All this vintage pattern posting and nostalgic talk of dressing in the 50's MADE me just spend about $45 on vintage patterns so I can have a "50's inspired Christmas"!  So come December, my family shall look like we came out of a Norman Rockwell drawing!   Once all the patterns get here, I'll take a picture and post what I purchased.
> 
> *I can't wait to see pics! *
> 
> Thanks for popping in and sharing! I hope you all are having such a wonderful visit together.
> Sunshine


*Today has been the best day yet!*


miprender said:


> I think I would have passed out from the heat. When it gets really muggy ---> like it was this week I always think of Scarlet Ohara and all those Southern Belles wearing all those clothes.
> *
> Like me my friend???? Well fiddle dee dee! That is why they took naps in the afternoon, so they wouldn't pass out from the clothes...*
> 
> 
> I tried once and screwed up with my fabric. Andrea & Purple Ears are the queens of these skirts.
> 
> *I agree!
> Flora, Andrea, Lisa and I were talking about you today...we miss you!
> *
> 
> LOVE THIS SKIRT
> 
> *I KNOW!!! I love to look at it!*
> 
> You guys are having a ball eating out and shopping



*We have been eating at casa Judy's since they arrived. Shopping? Lisa and Andrea went to two of the stores this AM...that is the only shopping, other than groceries we did though! 
*


PrincessMickey said:


> I love her patchworks skirts too. I saved it this time in case my boys ever change their minds.
> 
> *That is too funny!!!*
> 
> I know I've quoted on this before but I love this skirt and always enjoy seeing the pictures!!
> 
> *It is one of those things that I can't get enough of looking at!
> *
> Thanks for posting these. Looks like you all are having a blast, wish I could have joined you!
> *Awww, that would have been great! There has been a lot of enjoyable times for my crew, that is certain.*


*SO SWEET!*


RMAMom said:


> I believe the original idea of coins came from Andrea. They look great!
> *Saw that pic tonight and LOVED it! *
> 
> OK I'm just a little jealous that you got to meet and spend some time with Andrea. I am also over the moon happy to hear that Lisa is shopping!! I'm glad she is feeling well and has recovered from her last surgery!
> *I know, right!?!!! She is amazing. It wasn't my Lisa who went shopping, it was Lisa B/mommy2mrb and Andrea. My Lisa is only 3 weeks post op and is still recovering. But she is tough, I have to remind her to take things easy. I am sorry to day her wound is still open from the surgery and it is healing from the inside out. No strenuous activity for her yet. She DID sing for the ladies last night though.*
> 
> What a great picture, I hope you all have a great time!!!


*I think Andrea and Lisa would agree it has been great to be together with good friends! It was nice to see they were as genuine in person as they are on the boards! Of course, Lisa and I had already met and knew that about each other! *


campbell95 said:


> Eeep!  I hope I'm not stepping on any toes.  I hadn't seen hers before I made mine.  I wish I had, I would have used her idea to have the coins be removable.  I'm afraid to wash it!


*I am sure Andrea would be flattered.*


pequele said:


> This skirt is TDF!!! I LOVE IT...too bad I have a little boy
> *The pics really don't do it justice, either.
> *
> 
> Super cute! I'd have only thought of something with balloons for up! Love the hoodie!
> 
> Haven't had anytime to work on any other project this weekend since I am trying to catch up on my sleep from my son's surgery yesterday. Everything went well except the coming out, we had a bit of pain control issue and then thanks to propofol sleep, nap time was TOTALLY screwed up! Sleep depravation meant a 10pm bedtime for both of us and so I needed a nap today, too! I feel like SUCH a slacker! Maybe I can do something tomorrow during naptime besides sleep myself   He's eating like a horse (and stuff I'd not think he was ready for) already BUT not drinking enough at all! And we've started with a slight fever...with his immune status I have to keep telling myself it is because he needs to drink more while at the same time worrying tremendously we've got something brewing Maybe I can at least get to work on the spare room conversion into the craft room...need to make room for all the fabric I bought on Etsy before it shows up!


*I am so sorry your son needed surgery. I missed why; however, please know my thoughts are with you both for a speedy recovery! 
*


----------



## Yoshiandi

campbell95 said:


> These look fantastic!!  I think I may have posted the first pirate skirt with the coins in the last version of this thread.  I love seeing all the new ones, too!  I adore these color combinations!
> 
> Can I ask what you used instead of a ruffle?  Is that bias tape or some other edging?  I really hate making ruffles, but I love the style of the ruffle pop skirt.  I like how yours looks with just the brown border!
> 
> 
> Yep... I am not a ruffle fan either. Bias tape!!! Love it for this skirt. I have made a few of them already and each are a bit different and I used different colored bias tape on one for a contrast.


----------



## Yoshiandi

campbell95 said:


> Eeep!  I hope I'm not stepping on any toes.  I hadn't seen hers before I made mine.  I wish I had, I would have used her idea to have the coins be removable.  I'm afraid to wash it!



Put it in a bag for laundry and was on the gentle cycle on the shortest setting ( I have 4 min, 6 min, and 10 min on my washing machine). It's how I was all my belly dance coin skirts


----------



## dianemom2

goteamwood said:


> It's looking cute so far but I am in ruffle h-e-double-hockeysticks having never ruffled anything before, it's a whole new world...)
> 
> I did finish one thing I loved, it was simple but it was a birthday gift for a friend who is going to Disney World with our family. She is nuts for UP but no fabric exists in this universe I guess for UP, so I improvised with a clearance hoodie from Target and some cute appliqués. She loved it. I think it turned out great. I picked up two more of these hoodies for projects for me, someday.


Love the sweatshirt! That's very cute!  I definitely feel your ruffling pain.  There are a couple of methods that might make things easier.  You can experiment with them.  Some people tighten the tension to create ruffles.  I've used the clear elastic method to make ruffling easier.  And of course, you can buy a ruffling foot.  They are a bit expensive (in the $30 to $40 dollar range) but if you are doing a lot of ruffles, they are worth it.  The best tip to gathering your ruffles is to use a different color thread for your bobbin.  Then you know which thread to pull on to make gathering easier.



MinnieMouseMom said:


> Finally took the pics off the camera:
> 
> For Stephanie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Stephanie & me at Universal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my oldest for when we take her senior pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the inspiration!!


Everything is super cute!  Did you use a pattern for the ruffles skirts?  They are adorable!  And I love the Minnie mouse graduation shirt!


----------



## MinnieMouseMom

dianemom2 said:


> Everything is super cute!  Did you use a pattern for the ruffles skirts?  They are adorable!  And I love the Minnie mouse graduation shirt!



Thanks!  I used http://www.danamadeit.com/2012/03/tutorial-the-layered-skirt.html for the skirt.


----------



## GrammytoMany

Good Morning!     Trying to keep up...I just read through the last 4 pages.  Super cute outfits!!!!!!!  I love the Classic 50s look.  Can't wait to see what you end up making.  Well, I need to get busy and finish a sewing project.  
Sheila


----------



## MaeB

smile5sunshine said:


> Do you mind me picking your brain and asking what BOYS wore, specifically in the winter??? I found a little suit pattern (coat, vest, slacks) but must admit that I am PINING over the little overall SHORT sets with the knee socks. I think of that as quintessentially 50's for boys, but I doubt they wore shorts in the winter/cold months. However, I can't recall any pictures I've seen. If it helps, I'm talking of a toddler who will be two come Christmas time.



There is nothing I love more than looking at old family pictures so I thought I'd share a few that might help you out.  My dad is the oldest child in these photos and was born in 1951.  I'm terrible at guessing baby age but my aunt and uncle were both born in May so you might be able to tell what season it is based on that.  I have a feeling the last pic is around Christmas and the second one is in early Spring.  Click for bigger pics.


----------



## Disney52303

I started to quote but there is just too much! Back from our Magic cruise yesterday and I just got caught up on the last 11 pages! We got lots of compliments and my FE gifts went over well! I saw several people using my bags during the week!   And I got sooooo many compliments on my Rosetta. I want to make Christmas and cruise themed ones next I think lol. I adore the cruise cruise one that was posted!

We booked another cruise onboard (11/2013) and added on to our DVC membership, I think I am in shock. So one of our 2013 stays (cruise is a 3 nighter we tacked on) will be at AKL! 

Next up are beginning thoughts of holiday outfits and I bought all the material for DD's Princess Grace dress. She chose all the fabrics.  I have also made a couple tutu dance bags for gifts and DD's dance watcher said she will share a photo in her next newsletter, yay!


----------



## goteamwood

dianemom2 said:


> Love the sweatshirt! That's very cute!  I definitely feel your ruffling pain.  There are a couple of methods that might make things easier.  You can experiment with them.  Some people tighten the tension to create ruffles.  I've used the clear elastic method to make ruffling easier.  And of course, you can buy a ruffling foot.  They are a bit expensive (in the $30 to $40 dollar range) but if you are doing a lot of ruffles, they are worth it.  The best tip to gathering your ruffles is to use a different color thread for your bobbin.  Then you know which thread to pull on to make gathering easier.


The Ruffling was not my favorite. I followed the directions in the CarlaC Simply sweet pattern about adjusting the tension and long stitches and it was still incredibly tedious. Literally half way through the first ruffle I was on amazon ordering a ruffler foot! Luckily for my machine it was only $24. I think either I am doing something wrong or my machine is a little too good at auto-tensioning since I could not tell the difference between stitches at 1 tension and 6 or anything in between.



MinnieMouseMom said:


> Thanks!  I used http://www.danamadeit.com/2012/03/tutorial-the-layered-skirt.html for the skirt.


Thanks for that tutorial, it's really cute.



MinnieMouseMom said:


> Finally took the pics off the camera:
> 
> For Stephanie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Stephanie & me at Universal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my oldest for when we take her senior pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the inspiration!!


I really love the Perry skirt, everything looks great. I know it's not Disney but I love the Minions, those are SO CUTE.



pequele said:


> This skirt is TDF!!! I LOVE IT...too bad I have a little boy
> 
> 
> 
> Super cute! I'd have only thought of something with balloons for up! Love the hoodie!
> 
> 
> Haven't had anytime to work on any other project this weekend since I am trying to catch up on my sleep from my son's surgery yesterday. Everything went well except the coming out, we had a bit of pain control issue and then thanks to propofol sleep, nap time was TOTALLY screwed up! Sleep depravation meant a 10pm bedtime for both of us and so I needed a nap today, too! I feel like SUCH a slacker! Maybe I can do something tomorrow during naptime besides sleep myself   He's eating like a horse (and stuff I'd not think he was ready for) already BUT not drinking enough at all! And we've started with a slight fever...with his immune status I have to keep telling myself it is because he needs to drink more while at the same time worrying tremendously we've got something brewing Maybe I can at least get to work on the spare room conversion into the craft room...need to make room for all the fabric I bought on Etsy before it shows up!



Thanks on the UP sweatshirt. I originally thought of balloons too but didn't really find any fabric, believe it or not, with party type balloons. Lots of hot air balloons and fabric to make my own hot air balloon (in all my free time, no doubt.) so my plan to use sky/balloons fabric was out. So I went with the next best thing. 

I hope your little guy is feeling better. I sent my husband to the zoo with my dynamic duo and have the whole house to myself to sew and relax and not have whining, begging, stealing food, fighting and other quality toddler behavior to deal with. It's pretty awesome.

I did finish one of two Minnie dresses for my friend's twin girls. Their Minnie Party is in a couple weeks for their 3rd birthday. I still need to do the ruffle and attach the skirt on the other dress, but I am taking a ruffle break!


----------



## aboveH20

*SANDI S* -- Your outfits and bags for your trip were amazing.  Hope you got lots of comments on them.

Have your ever found yourself on Cedar Lane Road?  My brother-in-law lives there.




uscgmouse said:


> Hi all!!! I was lurking and posted about finding fabric... I wanted to post an outfit I made ALL by myself!!!
> 
> I am not the pro you ladies are but I am trying. I made the applique and shorts tonight. I used a zig zag stitch to go around mickeys head. It was much harder than I thought it would be. I just have a regular sewing machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



They look great.  Thanks for sharing them with us.  I will always, always, love Mickey heads.



Yoshiandi said:


> Got these done yesterday afternoon!!! My thanks to whomever had originally posted the pirate skirt with the coins!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for my munchkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my princess
> 
> 17 days and counting!!!



Love it!  I have a few pirate fabrics that I need to use one of these days.



BabyRapunzel said:


> Are there any pictures handy for her patchwork twirl?
> 
> Too cute!



I see Judy answered.  Once upon a time she also posted an amazing one she did for her daughter in a patriotic theme/colors.

I forgot that the reason I copied her instructions was because I _thought _about making them for Big Gives.  Here's my first attempt.






I chickened out because the measurements for a real human were scaring me.  

(This is my original American Grrrrrl doll.)




Amyhoff said:


> Hey everyone!  I posted this picture of a Woody tee shirt on my FB page and now my friend wants me to make her son one.  I ordered the belt buckle and badge pre-made from Etsy.  However, I would like to get the files because I just bought my own embroidery machine.  I can't find the files anywhere.  Does anyone know where to purchase these?  Heathersue has a buckle and badge, but I like this one with the border just a little better.



I can't be helpful, but I do love the shirt.




blessedmom4 said:


> *Thought you might like to see 2 pics we took last night of some of your disboutiquers...and one of these days I WILL be a disboutiquer as well! I SO want to SEW... and embroider!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rachel, Andrea /vbandrea, Lisa B/mommy2MRB, Megan (Lisa's daughter) Alexa in front of Megan (Andrea's daughter), D~/dmgeurts beside Megan, Marianne/mphalens in front of her, Me (Judy/blessedmom4) and my Lisa, Beth/blyssful, Liz/babynala, my sons David and Christian. *​



What a happy crew.



PrincessMickey said:


> I love her patchworks skirts too. I saved it this time in case my boys ever change their minds.



Yes.  One must always be prepared.



RMAMom said:


> I am in NJ, how scary to have a baby driving all this way. Don't worry, I am on the look out!



He made it to Arkansas yesterday and is staying with a former submate for a couple days.



goteamwood said:


> I did finish one thing I loved, it was simple but it was a birthday gift for a friend who is going to Disney World with our family. She is nuts for UP but no fabric exists in this universe I guess for UP, so I improvised with a clearance hoodie from Target and some cute appliqués. She loved it. I think it turned out great. I picked up two more of these hoodies for projects for me, someday.



Perfect!



MinnieMouseMom said:


> Finally took the pics off the camera:
> 
> For Stephanie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my oldest for when we take her senior pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the inspiration!!



I ♥ the Minnie with fairy wings.



goteamwood said:


> I did finish one of two Minnie dresses for my friend's twin girls. Their Minnie Party is in a couple weeks for their 3rd birthday. I still need to do the ruffle and attach the skirt on the other dress, but I am taking a ruffle break!



How bright and cheerful.

Enjoy your ruffle break.  I'm currently on a ribbon break.


----------



## dianemom2

goteamwood said:


> I did finish one of two Minnie dresses for my friend's twin girls. Their Minnie Party is in a couple weeks for their 3rd birthday. I still need to do the ruffle and attach the skirt on the other dress, but I am taking a ruffle break!


The Minnie dress looks great!  One trick that I use on the bottom of a dress, if I don't feel like ruffling or hemming is to make a bottom band in a contrasting color.  It isn't quite as pretty as a ruffle, but it is quick and easy plus it gives a nice pop of contrasting color at the hemline.


----------



## ivey_family

uscgmouse said:


> Hi all!!! I was lurking and posted about finding fabric... I wanted to post an outfit I made ALL by myself!!!
> 
> I am not the pro you ladies are but I am trying. I made the applique and shorts tonight. I used a zig zag stitch to go around mickeys head. It was much harder than I thought it would be. I just have a regular sewing machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



You're braver than I.  Hand applique is intimidating to me, but it looks like you've done a great job!



Yoshiandi said:


> Got these done yesterday afternoon!!! My thanks to whomever had originally posted the pirate skirt with the coins!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for my munchkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my princess
> 
> 17 days and counting!!!



Very cute set!



Amyhoff said:


> Hey everyone!  I posted this picture of a Woody tee shirt on my FB page and now my friend wants me to make her son one.  I ordered the belt buckle and badge pre-made from Etsy.  However, I would like to get the files because I just bought my own embroidery machine.  I can't find the files anywhere.  Does anyone know where to purchase these?  Heathersue has a buckle and badge, but I like this one with the border just a little better.



That is darling!  Please be sure to tell us how Woody reacts!




blessedmom4 said:


> *Thought you might like to see 2 pics we took last night of some of your disboutiquers...and one of these days I WILL be a disboutiquer as well! I SO want to SEW... and embroider!!*




It sounds like everyone is having a great time!  Hooray!



smile5sunshine said:


> Is the diaper cover for aesthetic purposes only, or does it need to be actually waterproof??
> 
> If it's just for looks, then you could always do it like you apply elastic to swimsuits: Sew the diaper cover together so that it looks right, but doesn't have the fitted legs. You also need to finish the seam some way here on the leg holes. Sew the elastic together to make a loop (you will have to fiddle with the length to cut the elastic, but I generally use my kiddo's leg as a guideline and make it so that it just rests around it, but not too tight since my kids then complain that the elastic hurts because it's digging into them). Once you have your loop of elastic, use a THREE STEP ZIG-ZAG stitch to sew the elastic down into the leg hole. You will need to stretch the elastic out (evenly....pin in quarters if you need help dividing up your elastic evenly) to meet up with the too big leg hole.
> 
> I hope that helped and didn't confuse you more. If it's for an actual functioning diaper cover, then there really is no other way other than making a casing or using FOE.
> 
> Sunshine



Yes, for esthetics only.  Thank you for the idea.  I get what you're describing.  I think I've got another idea, but if that fails, I'll be trying this.



goteamwood said:


> I did finish one thing I loved, it was simple but it was a birthday gift for a friend who is going to Disney World with our family. She is nuts for UP but no fabric exists in this universe I guess for UP, so I improvised with a clearance hoodie from Target and some cute appliqués. She loved it. I think it turned out great. I picked up two more of these hoodies for projects for me, someday.



This is adorable!  I LOVE UP!



MinnieMouseMom said:


> Finally took the pics off the camera:
> 
> For me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the inspiration!!



Everything turned out great!  I think this is my favorite.  



goteamwood said:


> The Ruffling was not my favorite. I followed the directions in the CarlaC Simply sweet pattern about adjusting the tension and long stitches and it was still incredibly tedious. Literally half way through the first ruffle I was on amazon ordering a ruffler foot! Luckily for my machine it was only $24. I think either I am doing something wrong or my machine is a little too good at auto-tensioning since I could not tell the difference between stitches at 1 tension and 6 or anything in between.
> 
> 
> Thanks for that tutorial, it's really cute.
> 
> 
> I did finish one of two Minnie dresses for my friend's twin girls. Their Minnie Party is in a couple weeks for their 3rd birthday. I still need to do the ruffle and attach the skirt on the other dress, but I am taking a ruffle break!



Very pretty!  That pink is fun!


I spent three hours working through Carla C's Ruffler Tutorial yesterday.  After 4 different rufflers(!),  I think I've got it figured out well enough to start using it to speed up some construction.  Three of my rufflers were this style with a dial adjustment.  I could never get them to loosen up to ruffle less than a factor of 2.5 times the original length.  I finally tried one of this style with a screw adjustment, and it would do exactly as Carla describes, from very loose to much tighter ruffles.  If you need to purchase one, I would highly suggest getting the type with a screw!  You get a lot more control.

Regards,
C.​


----------



## goteamwood

ivey_family said:
			
		

> You're braver than I.  Hand applique is intimidating to me, but it looks like you've done a great job!
> 
> Very cute set!
> 
> That is darling!  Please be sure to tell us how Woody reacts!
> 
> It sounds like everyone is having a great time!  Hooray!
> 
> Yes, for esthetics only.  Thank you for the idea.  I get what you're describing.  I think I've got another idea, but if that fails, I'll be trying this.
> 
> This is adorable!  I LOVE UP!
> 
> Everything turned out great!  I think this is my favorite.
> 
> Very pretty!  That pink is fun!
> 
> I spent three hours working through Carla C's Ruffler Tutorial yesterday.  After 4 different rufflers(!),  I think I've got it figured out well enough to start using it to speed up some construction.  Three of my rufflers were this style with a dial adjustment.  I could never get them to loosen up to ruffle less than a factor of 2.5 times the original length.  I finally tried one of this style with a screw adjustment, and it would do exactly as Carla describes, from very loose to much tighter ruffles.  If you need to purchase one, I would highly suggest getting the type with a screw!  You get a lot more control.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Hand appliqué is a gateway drug. Sure. I started out with a Mickey head or two. Then it just wasn't enough. Now I must have all the appliqués! 

But I digress. 

I don't know what options there Are for my machine. It's a singer, got for Christmas. It's basic but not low-end $350 range maybe? And according to their website there is only one ruffled. I ordered that. I hope it's the good kind!


----------



## smile5sunshine

PrincessMickey said:


> These probably won't help much but I posted yesterday I have been scanning my grandfathers slides into the computer. I came accross these two pictures taken in I believe 1952 of my father, grandmother and aunt. My dad is wearing a coat and I haven't found any pics taken without the coat but it kinda gives an idea of the look. I have a few of the shorts look too if you want to see those.



Oh those are so stinking cute! thank you so much for posting them. They DO help me get a better idea, THANK YOU!



goteamwood said:


> Been crazy busy with some projects (thanks everyone for your input on the simply sweet layering bodice thing. I went with the outer and a muslin liner. It's looking cute so far but I am in ruffle h-e-double-hockeysticks having never ruffled anything before, it's a whole new world...)
> 
> I did finish one thing I loved, it was simple but it was a birthday gift for a friend who is going to Disney World with our family. She is nuts for UP but no fabric exists in this universe I guess for UP, so I improvised with a clearance hoodie from Target and some cute appliqués. She loved it. I think it turned out great. I picked up two more of these hoodies for projects for me, someday.



Up! was such a great movie, so it's no wonder that I LOVE this hoodie! I think it looks great and I'm sure your friend will appreciate it as well. 



pyrxtc said:


> I'm sorry, never thought of myself as an enabler. I bought all of mine at yard sales or on Craigslist. I can't wait to see what you make. maybe by the time I make mine, I can convince one of my friends daughters to model it.



Ha ha, it's not REALLY your fault of course, but rather my random whims that got me into trouble.  I wish that I could find vintage patterns, but I have ZERO luck at any thrift stores in my area and I never seem to find anything at yard sales either. I know it seems like I spent a bunch, but really I bought 5 patterns for that amount (I have 4 kiddos and I bought an extra boy short pattern) AND I know that I can also grade the patterns I bought up or down one size easily, so I believe I shall get my money's worth from them! 



MinnieMouseMom said:


> Finally took the pics off the camera:
> 
> For Stephanie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Stephanie & me at Universal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my oldest for when we take her senior pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the inspiration!!



WOW those are all SO GREAT! the skirts came out fabulous. You are going to really make a splash on your trip. 



blessedmom4 said:


> *
> 
> Today has been the best day yet!
> 
> I think Andrea and Lisa would agree it has been great to be together with good friends! It was nice to see they were as genuine in person as they are on the boards! Of course, Lisa and I had already met and knew that about each other!
> *


*

I am just tickled (and a bit green!) that you all are having such a fabulous time together. I know it will be really hard when everyone has to go home.



MaeB said:



			There is nothing I love more than looking at old family pictures so I thought I'd share a few that might help you out.  My dad is the oldest child in these photos and was born in 1951.  I'm terrible at guessing baby age but my aunt and uncle were both born in May so you might be able to tell what season it is based on that.  I have a feeling the last pic is around Christmas and the second one is in early Spring.  Click for bigger pics. 



 

 

 



Click to expand...


OH my golly, THANK YOU so much for posting these! LOVE it!



goteamwood said:



			The Ruffling was not my favorite. I followed the directions in the CarlaC Simply sweet pattern about adjusting the tension and long stitches and it was still incredibly tedious. Literally half way through the first ruffle I was on amazon ordering a ruffler foot! Luckily for my machine it was only $24. I think either I am doing something wrong or my machine is a little too good at auto-tensioning since I could not tell the difference between stitches at 1 tension and 6 or anything in between.


I did finish one of two Minnie dresses for my friend's twin girls. Their Minnie Party is in a couple weeks for their 3rd birthday. I still need to do the ruffle and attach the skirt on the other dress, but I am taking a ruffle break!

















Click to expand...


Gosh this dress is ADORABLE!!! I love the M&M rubbing noses! 



aboveH20 said:



			I forgot that the reason I copied her instructions was because I thought about making them for Big Gives.  Here's my first attempt.






I chickened out because the measurements for a real human were scaring me.  

(This is my original American Grrrrrl doll.)


He made it to Arkansas yesterday and is staying with a former submate for a couple days.
		
Click to expand...


HA HA HA HA!!! You always find the best models for your creations!  Glad to hear your son arrived at his friend's safely. 

Sunshine*


----------



## dianemom2

goteamwood said:


> I don't know what options there Are for my machine. It's a singer, got for Christmas. It's basic but not low-end $350 range maybe? And according to their website there is only one ruffled. I ordered that. I hope it's the good kind!


There are frequently other options available.  They may not be made by Singer but often they work just as well or even better and usually cost less too (which is such a nice bonus).  Next time check ebay or do a search on google to see what other options come up.


----------



## Sew into Disney

So I go and introduce myself a few weeks ago then fall off the boards. The house I was waiting to move into finally became mine. So I had to pack up everything in 24 hours and move. 

I have been sewing non stop for the past week to finish up some dresses. I am in need of some help from you wonderful ladies. On the last big thread somewhere in the 200 range there was a Harry Potter t-shirt. I am looking for the embroidery that was on it. I thought I found it at Sweet Peas Places but it says there are no designs on that page. It was an HP with a flying snitch around it. Any ideas on where I can find this at?

I promise to be back to read through the pages and catch up. Because of this board and the ladies on it I have broken out my embroidery machine and have become creative in a new way. 

I would love to post pictures but my laptop with all of the pictures died last night. I had to go get a new one today. Can I just say I much rather of purchased a new embroidery machine than a new laptop. LOL


----------



## BorkBorkBork

I was gone all weekend and had to catch up on 5 pages, so there is WAY TMTQ but everything looks so great! I LOVE the UP hoodie!

I don't get why all these super cute kids-around-the-world styles go out of print so fast. You'd think they would realize the demand for them! Sorry for the huge pictures, but I thought you guys might be interested in these fabrics that I got last week from fabric.com. "What a World" line, the first one is a panel:













Yoshiandi said:


> Put it in a bag for laundry and was on the gentle cycle on the shortest setting ( I have 4 min, 6 min, and 10 min on my washing machine). It's how I was all my belly dance coin skirts



 Thank you for this tip, I was just going to ask! Love all the pirate skirts with the coin trim.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Here are some things I have been working on lately.
Most of what I have done so far is Back-to-School stuff and I might be too late this year but that's ok.







[IMG
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e166/shannonosmo/658.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## WyomingMomof6

blessedmom4 said:


> *Thought you might like to see 2 pics we took last night of some of your disboutiquers...and one of these days I WILL be a disboutiquer as well! I SO want to SEW... and embroider!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rachel, Andrea /vbandrea, Lisa B/mommy2MRB, Megan (Lisa's daughter) Alexa in front of Megan (Andrea's daughter), D~/dmgeurts beside Megan, Marianne/mphalens in front of her, Me (Judy/blessedmom4) and my Lisa, Beth/blyssful, Liz/babynala, my sons David and Christian. *



Jealous!



MinnieMouseMom said:


> Finally took the pics off the camera:
> 
> For Stephanie:



Really cute!



goteamwood said:


> .



Love the Minnie Dress.

There's been so many cute things posted lately!


----------



## pyrxtc

I know I missed a lot of quotes but I have to say that everything is coming out so nice and it's great to see that everyone is so creative.



BorkBorkBork said:


> I don't get why all these super cute kids-around-the-world styles go out of print so fast. You'd think they would realize the demand for them! Sorry for the huge pictures, but I thought you guys might be interested in these fabrics that I got last week from fabric.com. "What a World" line, the first one is a panel:



Love that second fabric, I may have to check it out....



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I decided to try my hand at an etsy shop.  I don't know if it will work out or not but it would be nice to offset some of the cost of Big Gives.
> Most of what I have done so far is Back-to-School stuff and I might be too late this year but that's ok.



everything looks great, good luck ! Just a friendly warning, posting here that you will be selling these on Etsy is a no-no and might get you in trouble. I would make two separate threads about the cute clothes and then one later about opening your own Etsy shop.


----------



## goteamwood

BorkBorkBork said:


> I was gone all weekend and had to catch up on 5 pages, so there is WAY TMTQ but everything looks so great! I LOVE the UP hoodie!
> 
> I don't get why all these super cute kids-around-the-world styles go out of print so fast. You'd think they would realize the demand for them! Sorry for the huge pictures, but I thought you guys might be interested in these fabrics that I got last week from fabric.com. "What a World" line, the first one is a panel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


I saw that world fabric when I was thinking I would make epcot mickey head shirts for my boys. I think it is really cute. Might have to pick some up since you know those worldly kids patterns seem to vanish!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I decided to try my hand at an etsy shop.  I don't know if it will work out or not but it would be nice to offset some of the cost of Big Gives.
> 
> Most of what I have done so far is Back-to-School stuff and I might be too late this year but that's ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e166/shannonosmo/658.jpg[/IMG]


Very cute! Good luck with it. I too am trying my hand at etsy, I had to do something to offset the costs of all the appliqué designs I got, oh and the embroidery machine! I already have several requests from other moms in my twins club after they saw the minnie dress! Hooray. Nice thing about twin moms is they need two of everything. Unless, like me, you ARE that twin mom and need two of everything.


----------



## dianemom2

Sew into Disney said:


> I have been sewing non stop for the past week to finish up some dresses. I am in need of some help from you wonderful ladies. On the last big thread somewhere in the 200 range there was a Harry Potter t-shirt. I am looking for the embroidery that was on it. I thought I found it at Sweet Peas Places but it says there are no designs on that page. It was an HP with a flying snitch around it. Any ideas on where I can find this at?
> 
> I promise to be back to read through the pages and catch up. Because of this board and the ladies on it I have broken out my embroidery machine and have become creative in a new way.
> 
> I would love to post pictures but my laptop with all of the pictures died last night. I had to go get a new one today. Can I just say I much rather of purchased a new embroidery machine than a new laptop. LOL


Sorry that you have to go and buy a new laptop.  It is hard to spend that much money on something that you are not that excited about!  We had to replace one of our laptops last winter and we probably need to replace the other one (the one that I use) but we've been putting it off for a while now.  I am glad that we've inspired you to break out your embroidery machine and become creative.  

The embroidery design you are describing is one that I made.  I haven't started selling my designs yet.  Send me a private message and I will give you more information about it.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I decided to try my hand at an etsy shop.  I don't know if it will work out or not but it would be nice to offset some of the cost of Big Gives.
> 
> Most of what I have done so far is Back-to-School stuff and I might be too late this year but that's ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e166/shannonosmo/658.jpg[/IMG]


Everything is very, very cute!  I hope that your shop does well.  You might be just in time with the back to school items.  Some schools don't start again until after Labor Day.  My girls go back to school next week but some of the kids around here started school today.


----------



## Restrasz

Oh! I so love the little girl dresses! My baby  girl is 20 and won't wear them??, and I have a 7 year old grandson. I guess I just have to look and drool!


----------



## aboveH20

Just wondering . . .

I'm thinking of getting an iPad3.  I'm not very good about making decisions, so thought I'd ask if anyone else has one or something similar.  (FWIW I don't have a smartphone.)



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I decided to try my hand at an etsy shop.  I don't know if it will work out or not but it would be nice to offset some of the cost of Big Gives.
> 
> Most of what I have done so far is Back-to-School stuff and I might be too late this year but that's ok.



I love the variety of what you're offering.  Here's wishing you well.



goteamwood said:


> Nice thing about twin moms is they need two of everything. Unless, like me, you ARE that twin mom and need two of everything.


----------



## uscgmouse

BorkBorkBork said:


> I don't get why all these super cute kids-around-the-world styles go out of print so fast. You'd think they would realize the demand for them! Sorry for the huge pictures, but I thought you guys might be interested in these fabrics that I got last week from fabric.com. "What a World" line, the first one is a panel:



I love this fabric! If fabric.com runs out quiltshops.com has a ton of it. I just wish I could find the fabric that has the kids heads and country flags on it. Why must they discontinue fabric that we love?


----------



## karrierock

Hello Ladies and gentleman (if you're still here)!

I'm back after 5 years or so.  Just decided last night we'll be going to Disney in October!     So instead of sewing for one, now I'm sewing for 3, oh wait, my nieces are going too, make that 6!  Once I figure out how to post pictures again, I'll post a few things I've made throughout the years.

Happy to be back!


----------



## karrierock

I think I figured out the picture thing, way easier than before!  This was 2 years ago.


----------



## PrincessMickey

goteamwood said:


>



Love it!



pequele said:


> Haven't had anytime to work on any other project this weekend since I am trying to catch up on my sleep from my son's surgery yesterday. Everything went well except the coming out, we had a bit of pain control issue and then thanks to propofol sleep, nap time was TOTALLY screwed up! Sleep depravation meant a 10pm bedtime for both of us and so I needed a nap today, too! I feel like SUCH a slacker! Maybe I can do something tomorrow during naptime besides sleep myself He's eating like a horse (and stuff I'd not think he was ready for) already BUT not drinking enough at all! And we've started with a slight fever...with his immune status I have to keep telling myself it is because he needs to drink more while at the same time worrying tremendously we've got something brewing Maybe I can at least get to work on the spare room conversion into the craft room...need to make room for all the fabric I bought on Etsy before it shows up!



Glad everything went well and he continues to improve.



MinnieMouseMom said:


> For Stephanie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Stephanie & me at Universal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my oldest for when we take her senior pics:



Everything looks great, I love the flip flop one and the Minnie Tink!!



blessedmom4 said:


> *
> SO SWEET!
> 
> I think Andrea and Lisa would agree it has been great to be together with good friends! It was nice to see they were as genuine in person as they are on the boards! Of course, Lisa and I had already met and knew that about each other!
> *


*

Thank you! Glad you are all having a wonderful time!



MaeB said:



			There is nothing I love more than looking at old family pictures so I thought I'd share a few that might help you out.  My dad is the oldest child in these photos and was born in 1951.  I'm terrible at guessing baby age but my aunt and uncle were both born in May so you might be able to tell what season it is based on that.  I have a feeling the last pic is around Christmas and the second one is in early Spring.  Click for bigger pics. 



 

 

 



Click to expand...


Those are great too! My dad was also born in 1951.



aboveH20 said:



			I forgot that the reason I copied her instructions was because I thought about making them for Big Gives.  Here's my first attempt.






I chickened out because the measurements for a real human were scaring me.  

(This is my original American Grrrrrl doll.)
		
Click to expand...


Love the American Grrrrrl Doll!! 



BorkBorkBork said:












Click to expand...


Love the fabrics. I want some but it goes back to I will buy it and then not want to cut into it knowing it's soon going to be hard to find.



WyomingMomof6 said:









[IMG
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e166/shannonosmo/th_658.jpg[/IMG]





Click to expand...


Good luck. Everything looks great, I'm sure you will do well!



aboveH20 said:



			Just wondering . . .

I'm thinking of getting an iPad3.  I'm not very good about making decisions, so thought I'd ask if anyone else has one or something similar.  (FWIW I don't have a smartphone.)

Click to expand...


I love mine. I have the original though but I use it almost everyday. It does a lot but also has it's limitations.



karrierock said:



			Hello Ladies and gentleman (if you're still here)!

I'm back after 5 years or so.  Just decided last night we'll be going to Disney in October!   So instead of sewing for one, now I'm sewing for 3, oh wait, my nieces are going too, make that 6!  Once I figure out how to post pictures again, I'll post a few things I've made throughout the years.

Happy to be back!
		
Click to expand...




karrierock said:



			I think I figured out the picture thing, way easier than before!  This was 2 years ago.

















Click to expand...


Welcome back, love the outfits!

Today is the first day of school. It was quite the culture shock to have to go to bed early, get up early and get back into a routine.*


----------



## WyomingMomof6

pyrxtc said:


> everything looks great, good luck ! Just a friendly warning, posting here that you will be selling these on Etsy is a no-no and might get you in trouble. I would make two separate threads about the cute clothes and then one later about opening your own Etsy shop.



Thanks for the warning!  I didn't know that was against the rules as long as you weren't directly trying to sell on the thread.  I modified my post and my etsy id is in my siggie.


----------



## BorkBorkBork

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here are some things I have been working on lately.
> Most of what I have done so far is Back-to-School stuff and I might be too late this year but that's ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e166/shannonosmo/658.jpg[/IMG]



Great job! Everything is so cute. Good luck on your new store!



uscgmouse said:


> I love this fabric! If fabric.com runs out quiltshops.com has a ton of it. I just wish I could find the fabric that has the kids heads and country flags on it. Why must they discontinue fabric that we love?



Thanks for the tip on quiltshops.com, I didn't know that one. I don't know why they keep discontinuing! If it sells out, they should make more!   I think I should have gotten more than 1 panel of the blocks though, they are very IASW/Mary Blair to me and I'm sure I could come up with some different uses. 



karrierock said:


> I think I figured out the picture thing, way easier than before!  This was 2 years ago.



Those are great! I bet the kids loved them!

It's my first day of work today (training) so thus begins our new life. It'll be good though, just got to get into a routine. Also, can anyone tell me why my ticker is cut off??


----------



## goteamwood

karrierock said:
			
		

> I think I figured out the picture thing, way easier than before!  This was 2 years ago.



Omg the baby alien is too adorable! What awesome costumes! Love them.


----------



## VBAndrea

smile5sunshine said:


> Okay, about transferring over quotes from another thread: when you've gathered all your quotes and go to respond on the new thread under the text box where you type there will be (in REALLY REALLY small letters) something like "use quotes from other thread" either click on that link (or check the box....I can't remember for sure which one) and it will add the quotes you picked up from the other thread to the new one. HTH and didn't end up confusing you more.
> 
> I really hope that you get all the sewing you want finished before your trip. I just know that you are going to have a fabulous time meeting everyone else!
> 
> 
> Sunshine


Thanks for the info. Hopefully I'll retain that bit of knowledge when we move to thread 30.  And I'm behind already since I was gone over the weekend so I will likely have to break this into two posts.

I did finish my sewing -- it was mainly hospitality gifts for Judy and family so once I get the pics off the camera I will show you what I did.



aboveH20 said:


> Recently I completed another set of pillowcases for Give Kids the World.  I made only 37 pillowcases this time because the flannel keeps getting smaller and it's harder to get four pillowcases from a yard.  I think next go around I may just plan to make three per yard.
> 
> Back in the day the flannel was 44-45" wide, last week at Joann I checked and it's down to 41"!!!  (The website still lists 43", but when I checked a bolt at the store it's 41".)  Surprisingly the price has not gone down to reflect the smaller size!


For my last set I was able to get 4 per yard of flannel, but my flannel was probably purchased a year ago.  It's really sad that Joann's is doing that.  It always reminds me of the ice cream cartons -- you no longer get as much ice cream as you used to, yet the price is higher.  Anywhoo, I love the fabrics you used for the cases and I know GKTW will be very thankful.



aboveH20 said:


> It occured to me that maybe you aren't quilting straight lines, in which case my method won't work.
> 
> I also occured to me that Nini has much more experience in these things than I.
> And probably other disboutiquers are more experienced in quilting than I do, but here goes.
> 
> 
> Here's the way I do it for straight lines.
> 
> 
> 
> Or you can sew diagonally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the "double" diagonal for Dorrrine's quilt.


Oh, I like Dorrrine's quilt!  When I quilted fabric on my tote bags I just drew the lines on with a ruler and sewed over the lines I drew -- I was lining up quilted squares -- just sewing fusible fleece to a solid sheet of fabric.  Guaranteed there are flaws, but Judy never complains.



goteamwood said:


> QUESTION: For those who have made the simply sweet dress, I am starting to cut out two to make Minnie dresses for a friend's twins 3rd birthday Minnie party, and it says for the bodice to use 3 fabrics. I have whit muslin I use for my bowling shirts lining, but it says to use gingham or something else I am not familiar with for the underlying. I have green gingham on hand, though not much, should I use 2 layers of white muslin? Or risk the green showing thru pink polka dots, or I have iron-on interfacing, if I do that on both the fashion and lining fabric will that work?


I NEVER do the underlining.  I line with either muslin or solid fabrics that I find all the time in Walmart's remnant bin.  And I no longer line bowling shirts either.



Wendy&Grumpy said:


> Thank you, I decided that I kinda like it too!
> 
> And thank you everyone for your help - I finally did it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now to share how simple the fix was - I was using the wrong presser foot.
> 
> Yes, I can laugh at myself now!!


Super!!!!!  Glad you finally figured out the problem and now hopefully you can move on without any further frustration.



BorkBorkBork said:


> I also have bought from This and That from Japan on Etsy, as well as sellers EmiCraftinJapan and HanamiBoutique there. I've never had a problem and in my experience, Japanese sellers add little "bonuses" in with the package. I've gotten a tiny origami paper crane and an extra scrap of random fabric before and it just adds a little bit of extra special-ness for my daughter and I when I open up those packages. Plus, the stamps are cool!


Hey, I just noticed you live in Milwaukee.  I grew up in West Allis.  And congrats on your new job.  Save, save, save for that embroidery machine!



campbell95 said:


> Edited to add a quick picture of the pool robes I made for the kids.  They love them, and they came in so handy walking through the lobby to get to and from the pool!


Those are great!  And I saw you made them out of towels!  Well done!



aboveH20 said:


> My baby left New York today headed for California and college.  Keep your eyes open for a black Forester with NY veteran license plates.  His first stop is Kentucky.


  Safe travels to your baby.



Piper said:


> When I was small my dad's route was River Oaks (which was then the richest area of Houston.)  My dad was always very regular and you could practically set you watch by his schedule.  He was also very friendly.  He used to get lots of presents, too.  Dad was one of the people who quietly helped others when he saw that they needed it.  For example, he would quietly go back to church on Sunday afternoon and pull the weeds from the flower beds--no one knew.  He often helped others.  When he died, I had a lot of older and a few younger men come up to me and tell me that my dad was the best friend they had ever had.
> 
> My mother, on the other hand was "showey"--note the emphasis on my looking and acting like a lady.  I never saw her do things for others unless she got acknowledgement and lots of it.  I never felt that I quite lived up to her expectations.  Guess who I admired and wanted to model myself after?


Piper, you post reminds is a bit ironic because Judy just posted on her ptr about "kindness" and your father indeed fits the bill!  

I think anyone likes compliments and acknowledgements, but I still like doing things whether that happens or not.  I think that's why the BG works well for a lot of us -- we're kind of doing something behind the scenes for our own personal pleasure and get rewarded internally for our acts of kindness.


uscgmouse said:


> Hi all!!! I was lurking and posted about finding fabric... I wanted to post an outfit I made ALL by myself!!!
> 
> I am not the pro you ladies are but I am trying. I made the applique and shorts tonight. I used a zig zag stitch to go around mickeys head. It was much harder than I thought it would be. I just have a regular sewing machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shirt I really messed up on the stitching but I am hoping when it is on my son you cannot notice it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Looking good!  Isn't it exciting to get your first applique done?!  Did you read Heather's tutorial for hand appliqueing -- it's worth looking at if you haven't.  She gives great info and tips.  Link is in the bookmarks on page 1.



DisneyMom5 said:


> Those are awesome!  I only have a regular machine too, and was wondering if that was even possible.  Thanks for trying it out first!  LOL


  It absolutely is possible -- many of us hand applique.  Look for Heather's Applique Tutorial for great instructions (on page one of this thread in Teresa's original post you'll find the link).



aboveH20 said:


> Here are Andrea's directions.  I emailed them to myself once upon a time, but haven't used them.  For some reason, neither of my sons seem interested.
> 
> 
> Andrea does amazing patchwork twirls!!!


Thank you and thanks for reposting the instructions.  So sad that your boys aren't intersted in patchwork twirls.



Yoshiandi said:


> Got these done yesterday afternoon!!! My thanks to whomever had originally posted the pirate skirt with the coins!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for my munchkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my princess
> 
> 17 days and counting!!!


Both look great!  I hope you post pics of them being modeled.



BabyRapunzel said:


> Are there any pictures handy for her patchwork twirl?
> 
> 
> 
> Too cute!


I will try to post some former ones I've done later today.  Stay tuned....



BabyRapunzel said:


> HELP!
> 
> I am trying to put the name Donald on a blanket. I have a PE770. I have heather sue's font. But how do I get the letters to be a word? I don't want to buy a program right now. Is there a way to set it up on the machine? Currently I have each letter in its own file on the usb.


 There is no way to set it up with your machine without having a program to do so.  You can only make words with the prebuilt in fonts.  You could do them letter by letter, but it may be hard to line up.  I *think* Stitch Era Universal may have a free trial download that you might be able to use though.  



smile5sunshine said:


> Specifically, I'm going to pin this on PIPER and pyrxtc......
> 
> All this vintage pattern posting and nostalgic talk of dressing in the 50's MADE me just spend about $45 on vintage patterns so I can have a "50's inspired Christmas"!  So come December, my family shall look like we came out of a Norman Rockwell drawing!   Once all the patterns get here, I'll take a picture and post what I purchased.
> 
> 
> Sunshine


Just remeber to go by measurements and not sizes.  Piper posted she was a size 10 -- with the changes manufacturers have made in clothing she would likely wear a size 2 by today's standards.  I was a size 8 for my wedding.  I am 13 pounds heavier and now and wear a size 6.  So go by the measurements!



RMAMom said:


> I
> I believe the original idea of coins came from Andrea. They look great!
> 
> 
> OK I'm just a little jealous that you got to meet and spend some time with Andrea. I am also over the moon happy to hear that Lisa is shopping!! I'm glad she is feeling well and has recovered from her last surgery!
> 
> 
> What a great picture, I hope you all have a great time!!!


I did dangly coins on a pirate skirt so they could be removed for washing.  My first was for a BG family so I didn't want them to have to hassle with delicate washing or a ruined skirt.

I got to see your hospital gown in person! I got to see lots of BG items in person too!  It was so much fun!



campbell95 said:


> I hope I'm not stepping on any toes.  I hadn't seen hers before I made mine.  I wish I had, I would have used her idea to have the coins be removable.  I'm afraid to wash it!


See above -- I just did dangly removable ones -- I was not the one who did them as a trim.  I would have loved to but I was scared about the washing and my first skirts were for a BG family so I wanted to make life easy for them.



goteamwood said:


> Been crazy busy with some projects (thanks everyone for your input on the simply sweet layering bodice thing. I went with the outer and a muslin liner. It's looking cute so far but I am in ruffle h-e-double-hockeysticks having never ruffled anything before, it's a whole new world...)
> 
> I did finish one thing I loved, it was simple but it was a birthday gift for a friend who is going to Disney World with our family. She is nuts for UP but no fabric exists in this universe I guess for UP, so I improvised with a clearance hoodie from Target and some cute appliqués. She loved it. I think it turned out great. I picked up two more of these hoodies for projects for me, someday.


That looks great!  No wonder she loved it.



pequele said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't had anytime to work on any other project this weekend since I am trying to catch up on my sleep from my son's surgery yesterday. Everything went well except the coming out, we had a bit of pain control issue and then thanks to propofol sleep, nap time was TOTALLY screwed up! Sleep depravation meant a 10pm bedtime for both of us and so I needed a nap today, too! I feel like SUCH a slacker! Maybe I can do something tomorrow during naptime besides sleep myself   He's eating like a horse (and stuff I'd not think he was ready for) already BUT not drinking enough at all! And we've started with a slight fever...with his immune status I have to keep telling myself it is because he needs to drink more while at the same time worrying tremendously we've got something brewing Maybe I can at least get to work on the spare room conversion into the craft room...need to make room for all the fabric I bought on Etsy before it shows up!


I am so sorry, I missed the post that your ds was having surgery.  I hope his recovery goes well.



MinnieMouseMom said:


> Finally took the pics off the camera:
> 
> For Stephanie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Stephanie & me at Universal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my oldest for when we take her senior pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the inspiration!!


All I can say is WOW!  And more WOW!  Fabulous items 


MaeB said:


> There is nothing I love more than looking at old family pictures so I thought I'd share a few that might help you out.  My dad is the oldest child in these photos and was born in 1951.  I'm terrible at guessing baby age but my aunt and uncle were both born in May so you might be able to tell what season it is based on that.  I have a feeling the last pic is around Christmas and the second one is in early Spring.  Click for bigger pics.


I love those -- thanks for sharing.  Old photos are so much fun to look at.


----------



## VBAndrea

And part II:



goteamwood said:


> I did finish one of two Minnie dresses for my friend's twin girls. Their Minnie Party is in a couple weeks for their 3rd birthday. I still need to do the ruffle and attach the skirt on the other dress, but I am taking a ruffle break!


That is really adorable!  

I saw you ordered a ruffler but I will share the two ways I ruffle for anyone interested.

1. Use upholstery thread in the bobbin and do two rows of stitching.  Pull on the bobbin thread (upholstery) to gather.

2. Zig zag stitch over dental floss -- this method works well if the fabric is thick.

I also serge BEFORE gathering and find it makes it easier/neater.  HTHs someone -- these were all tips I've gotten form the Disboutiquers -- quite possibly Tom and Jessica.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here are some things I have been working on lately.
> Most of what I have done so far is Back-to-School stuff and I might be too late this year but that's ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e166/shannonosmo/th_658.jpg[/IMG]


My you've been busy!  I can't quite pick a favorit though the Hungry Caterpillar is TDF!  My dd and white is not a good mix (just ask Judy, though I have found Judy is QUEEN of stain removal!!!!).



aboveH20 said:


> Just wondering . . .
> 
> I'm thinking of getting an iPad3.  I'm not very good about making decisions, so thought I'd ask if anyone else has one or something similar.  (FWIW I don't have a smartphone.)


What I would recommend is getting one and having me try it out for you.  Then I will let you know if it worth your while to buy yourself one as well.  We can use the same method for the smart phone.  I really hate for you to actually OWN something that you might not like.  I will sacrifice my time testing these products for you because I care so very much about you  



karrierock said:


> I think I figured out the picture thing, way easier than before!  This was 2 years ago.


Super!  Your little trick or treaters look awesome


----------



## pyrxtc

karrierock said:


>



I like all of them but I really love the baby alien and his stroller cover to make it look like the pizza planet arcade game. Very, very cool !



BorkBorkBork said:


> It's my first day of work today (training) so thus begins our new life. It'll be good though, just got to get into a routine. Also, can anyone tell me why my ticker is cut off??



Your ticker is cut off because you have too many lines in your signature. Too spaced out.


----------



## dianemom2

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Thanks for the warning!  I didn't know that was against the rules as long as you weren't directly trying to sell on the thread.  I modified my post and my etsy id is in my siggie.


Yes, I just got in trouble last week for commenting that I hoped that the 2 outfits I had up for sale in the Main Street Boutiques launch got sold.  I thought getting in trouble for making that comment was a little much.  I think you were smart to change your post a bit.



karrierock said:


> I think I figured out the picture thing, way easier than before!  This was 2 years ago.


I love the outfits!  They are awesome!  Did you make the stroller cover too or did you buy that?


----------



## cogero

Cheryl

We have iPad 1 and 2's here and we love them. We will be getting a 3 when I have to replace Js one. since he is a bit rough on it but it is a lifesaver.


----------



## karrierock

dianemom2 said:


> I love the outfits!  They are awesome!  Did you make the stroller cover too or did you buy that?




I bought the cover, it was a rain cover made for that stroller.  My then 6 year old and I colored all those aliens in a hurry.  Talk about a hand cramp!


----------



## sewmess

Sew much to comment on!! (ha ha)

Again, visiting this board increases the embroidery machine envy - but I have taken steps to go about getting one.  I dropped DH the hint I would like one (I think my statement was "OOOoooh I want this!!)  And he told me to chill and that Christmas was coming.

He's actually very good at getting me things like this.  He gave me my sewing machine for a birthday a few years ago & I didn't even realise that he was paying attention when I stopped by every sewing machine I saw (Walmart, Target, Amazon...etc)  And he got me the right one.


I am working on my project for the little girl who is going to see Mickey Mouse for the very first time.  I had to take a break to do a couple of birthday gifts for the bestest little twin monsters in the world, but I'm back on track now.


----------



## tigger_mommy

I bit the bullet today, I ordered the Brother PED-Basic set so I can begin my embroidery addiction. How do I know it is going to be an addiction, it took me so long to get up the guts to even try it that once I did and found out how easy it was (compared to what I thought it would be) I am picturing a personalized Christmas!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

I forgot who was interested in patchwork twirls, but here are some I've done.  Some are skirts and some are dresses attached to Simply Sweet bodices.  If I use the halter style bodice I add an extra row of elastic to account for the weight of the skirt.

This was for a BG:





I did this for one of our project runway contests and still have it -- saving it for a BG since it's too small for my dd.  There is no embroidery on this dress b/c that was a part of the contest rules. My M&M squares are hand painted:





I made two of these for a set of girls for the BG -- I still need to make one for my dd b/c I bough the fabric with her in mind -- maybe next summer!





Another BG skirt (this one was made prior to my having an embroidery machine so any square that is appliqued was done by hand):





I think you get the idea.  I have a few more pictures and will gladly post them if any more are needed but hopefully this gives you an idea.  Search back in old threads for pics too.  I do all mine with the squares lined up but I have seen many done without lining up the squares and that look is cute too -- lining up just helps me make sure my gathers are even.

And here's my very first one I ever did modeled:


----------



## PrincessMickey

Does anyone have any suggestions on a pattern for me that can be made using knit. I've done a few things out of knit for my boys but nothing for me. I went to a local fabric store and I scored two pieces of knit for $1.50 a yard. One has 3 yards and one has almost 2 1/2 yards. One piece is a tad bit on the see thru side so I have to be carefull what I decide on for that piece. I also picked up a piece of soft wool to make a warm winter skirt out of for $8 for 2 1/2 yards.


----------



## aboveH20

VBAndrea said:


> Safe travels to your baby.



Thanks.  He just called to say that he had lunch in Oklahoma City and hopes to sleep in Albequerqe _(that can't be spelled right, but the typewriter that I use for posting doesn't have spell check)  _tonight.




VBAndrea said:


> So sad that your boys aren't intersted in patchwork twirls.



I know!


----------



## aboveH20

VBAndrea said:


> What I would recommend is getting one and having me try it out for you.  Then I will let you know if it worth your while to buy yourself one as well.  We can use the same method for the smart phone.  I really hate for you to actually OWN something that you might not like.  I will sacrifice my time testing these products for you because I care so very much about you



Excellent idea.  I have no interest in a smart phone, but I'm getting closer to getting an iPad.  As soon as I get D~'s address so they know where to send the bill I'll get the iPad in the mail to you.  (House with the relocated bushes a few miles west of the big gray ships?)

PS  I think I parked near you about three weeks ago.  Were you in NY?  There was a car from Virginia and their license plate was "I POLISH".  You're always posting about cleaning, so I said to myself, I bet that's VBA's car.  




cogero said:


> Cheryl
> 
> We have iPad 1 and 2's here and we love them. We will be getting a 3 when I have to replace Js one. since he is a bit rough on it but it is a lifesaver.



Thanks for chiming in.  I think I see one on the horizon for Andrea and me.



VBAndrea said:


> I forgot who was interested in patchwork twirls, but here are some I've done.  Some are skirts and some are dresses attached to Simply Sweet bodices.  If I use the halter style bodice I add an extra row of elastic to account for the weight of the skirt.
> 
> This was for a BG:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did this for one of our project runway contests and still have it -- saving it for a BG since it's too small for my dd.  There is no embroidery on this dress b/c that was a part of the contest rules. My M&M squares are hand painted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made two of these for a set of girls for the BG -- I still need to make one for my dd b/c I bough the fabric with her in mind -- maybe next summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another BG skirt (this one was made prior to my having an embroidery machine so any square that is appliqued was done by hand):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you get the idea.  I have a few more pictures and will gladly post them if any more are needed but hopefully this gives you an idea.  Search back in old threads for pics too.  I do all mine with the squares lined up but I have seen many done without lining up the squares and that look is cute too -- lining up just helps me make sure my gathers are even.
> 
> And here's my very first one I ever did modeled:



I  the photo of your daughter.

I had forgotten all of the detail in your skirts.  They are over the top. 

It just occured to me that when anyone gets a new embroidery machine and they're wondering where to start they could begin with patches for a twirl skirt.


----------



## dianemom2

sewmess said:


> Sew much to comment on!! (ha ha)
> 
> Again, visiting this board increases the embroidery machine envy - but I have taken steps to go about getting one.  I dropped DH the hint I would like one (I think my statement was "OOOoooh I want this!!)  And he told me to chill and that Christmas was coming.


I hope you get exactly what you want.  Just make sure to pick something with at least a 5x7 hoop or larger.  Embroidery machines are just so much fun!



tigger_mommy said:


> I bit the bullet today, I ordered the Brother PED-Basic set so I can begin my embroidery addiction. How do I know it is going to be an addiction, it took me so long to get up the guts to even try it that once I did and found out how easy it was (compared to what I thought it would be) I am picturing a personalized Christmas!!!



We can't wait to see what you start making!



VBAndrea said:


> I forgot who was interested in patchwork twirls, but here are some I've done.  Some are skirts and some are dresses attached to Simply Sweet bodices.  If I use the halter style bodice I add an extra row of elastic to account for the weight of the skirt.
> 
> This was for a BG:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did this for one of our project runway contests and still have it -- saving it for a BG since it's too small for my dd.  There is no embroidery on this dress b/c that was a part of the contest rules. My M&M squares are hand painted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made two of these for a set of girls for the BG -- I still need to make one for my dd b/c I bough the fabric with her in mind -- maybe next summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another BG skirt (this one was made prior to my having an embroidery machine so any square that is appliqued was done by hand):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my very first one I ever did modeled:


Andrea you always make the most beautiful patchwork twirl skirts!  I love how they all turn out.  You have such a good eye for putting the fabrics together. I love the picture of Alexa with Minnie mouse!  Whoever gets the Mickey dress with all the hand painting on it, is going to be one lucky little girl!



PrincessMickey said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on a pattern for me that can be made using knit. I've done a few things out of knit for my boys but nothing for me. I went to a local fabric store and I scored two pieces of knit for $1.50 a yard. One has 3 yards and one has almost 2 1/2 yards. One piece is a tad bit on the see thru side so I have to be carefull what I decide on for that piece. I also picked up a piece of soft wool to make a warm winter skirt out of for $8 for 2 1/2 yards.


Are you looking for patterns for you or for the kids?  You really got some great bargains on the fabrics.


----------



## ivey_family

aboveH20 said:


> Just wondering . . .
> 
> I'm thinking of getting an iPad3.  I'm not very good about making decisions, so thought I'd ask if anyone else has one or something similar.  (FWIW I don't have a smartphone.)



I LOVE my iPad3 and before that my ipod touch.  I DON'T like multi-quoting on the Dis with it, though.  It's far more tedious than with a mouse, imo.  That's my only criticism though.  Otherwise, I use it constantly!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here are some things I have been working on lately.
> Most of what I have done so far is Back-to-School stuff and I might be too late this year but that's ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e166/shannonosmo/th_658.jpg[/IMG]



Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!  Everything is super cute!  Good luck with your shop!



karrierock said:


> I think I figured out the picture thing, way easier than before!  This was 2 years ago.



Welcome back!  Very cute costumes!



VBAndrea said:


> I forgot who was interested in patchwork twirls, but here are some I've done.  Some are skirts and some are dresses attached to Simply Sweet bodices.  If I use the halter style bodice I add an extra row of elastic to account for the weight of the skirt.
> 
> I did this for one of our project runway contests and still have it -- saving it for a BG since it's too small for my dd.  There is no embroidery on this dress b/c that was a part of the contest rules. My M&M squares are hand painted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made two of these for a set of girls for the BG -- I still need to make one for my dd b/c I bough the fabric with her in mind -- maybe next summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another BG skirt (this one was made prior to my having an embroidery machine so any square that is appliqued was done by hand):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you get the idea.  I have a few more pictures and will gladly post them if any more are needed but hopefully this gives you an idea.  Search back in old threads for pics too.  I do all mine with the squares lined up but I have seen many done without lining up the squares and that look is cute too -- lining up just helps me make sure my gathers are even.
> 
> And here's my very first one I ever did modeled:



i've said it before, and I'll say it again on your next one...these are beyond amazing!  You have such an eye for color, pattern and placement of designs!  Love, love, love em!

Regards,
C.


----------



## tinkabella627

Hi everyone! I have been a lurker/semi poster/question asker on this board before but disappeared because I got super stressed with work last year. I am still itching for an embroidery machine and still not sure which one to get. I know everyone recommended one with a 5x7 hoop but it seems those just aren't in the budget just yet. I know my husband would buy it for me if that is what I really wanted but I am trying to be budget minded. Can someone show me an example of a 4x4 vs 5x7 design? My daughter is only 1 and I know most things I make for her will not be very big at this moment but I am afraid I will want the 5x7. 

I did make her a dress and bib for her first birthday and hand appliqued (as you can see I had a minor mess up when I got distracted) that I want to share...


----------



## miprender

Love all the old pictures of everyone's family.



goteamwood said:


> Been crazy busy with some projects (thanks everyone for your input on the simply sweet layering bodice thing. I went with the outer and a muslin liner. It's looking cute so far but I am in ruffle h-e-double-hockeysticks having never ruffled anything before, it's a whole new world...)
> 
> I did finish one thing I loved, it was simple but it was a birthday gift for a friend who is going to Disney World with our family. She is nuts for UP but no fabric exists in this universe I guess for UP, so I improvised with a clearance hoodie from Target and some cute appliqués. She loved it. I think it turned out great. I picked up two more of these hoodies for projects for me, someday.


Great job on the sweatshirt.



pequele said:


> Haven't had anytime to work on any other project this weekend since I am trying to catch up on my sleep from my son's surgery yesterday. Everything went well except the coming out, we had a bit of pain control issue and then thanks to propofol sleep, nap time was TOTALLY screwed up! Sleep depravation meant a 10pm bedtime for both of us and so I needed a nap today, too! I feel like SUCH a slacker! Maybe I can do something tomorrow during naptime besides sleep myself   He's eating like a horse (and stuff I'd not think he was ready for) already BUT not drinking enough at all! And we've started with a slight fever...with his immune status I have to keep telling myself it is because he needs to drink more while at the same time worrying tremendously we've got something brewing Maybe I can at least get to work on the spare room conversion into the craft room...need to make room for all the fabric I bought on Etsy before it shows up!



Hope your son feels better.



MinnieMouseMom said:


> Finally took the pics off the camera:
> 
> For Stephanie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the inspiration!!


Love all the pictures



blessedmom4 said:


> *Andrea, Lisa and I are having a blast...I am sorry Andrea has to leave tomorrow.  We greatly missed Amy/4monkeys, Michelle/miprender and Chiara/cogero though. *






goteamwood said:


> I did finish one of two Minnie dresses for my friend's twin girls. Their Minnie Party is in a couple weeks for their 3rd birthday. I still need to do the ruffle and attach the skirt on the other dress, but I am taking a ruffle break!



So cute.



Sew into Disney said:


> So I go and introduce myself a few weeks ago then fall off the boards. The house I was waiting to move into finally became mine. So I had to pack up everything in 24 hours and move.
> 
> I have been sewing non stop for the past week to finish up some dresses. I am in need of some help from you wonderful ladies. On the last big thread somewhere in the 200 range there was a Harry Potter t-shirt. I am looking for the embroidery that was on it. I thought I found it at Sweet Peas Places but it says there are no designs on that page. It was an HP with a flying snitch around it. Any ideas on where I can find this at?



Congrats on your new place



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here are some things I have been working on lately.
> Most of what I have done so far is Back-to-School stuff and I might be too late this year but that's ok.



Shannon great job on everything. It is all so adorable. 



karrierock said:


> I think I figured out the picture thing, way easier than before!  This was 2 years ago.



Cute!



VBAndrea said:


> I forgot who was interested in patchwork twirls, but here are some I've done.  Some are skirts and some are dresses attached to Simply Sweet bodices.  If I use the halter style bodice I add an extra row of elastic to account for the weight of the skirt.
> 
> This was for a BG:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did this for one of our project runway contests and still have it -- saving it for a BG since it's too small for my dd.  There is no embroidery on this dress b/c that was a part of the contest rules. My M&M squares are hand painted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made two of these for a set of girls for the BG -- I still need to make one for my dd b/c I bough the fabric with her in mind -- maybe next summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another BG skirt (this one was made prior to my having an embroidery machine so any square that is appliqued was done by hand):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you get the idea.  I have a few more pictures and will gladly post them if any more are needed but hopefully this gives you an idea.  Search back in old threads for pics too.  I do all mine with the squares lined up but I have seen many done without lining up the squares and that look is cute too -- lining up just helps me make sure my gathers are even.
> 
> And here's my very first one I ever did modeled:



 I just love your skirts.




tinkabella627 said:


> Hi everyone! I have been a lurker/semi poster/question asker on this board before but disappeared because I got super stressed with work last year. I am still itching for an embroidery machine and still not sure which one to get. I know everyone recommended one with a 5x7 hoop but it seems those just aren't in the budget just yet. I know my husband would buy it for me if that is what I really wanted but I am trying to be budget minded. Can someone show me an example of a 4x4 vs 5x7 design? My daughter is only 1 and I know most things I make for her will not be very big at this moment but I am afraid I will want the 5x7.
> 
> I did make her a dress and bib for her first birthday and hand appliqued (as you can see I had a minor mess up when I got distracted) that I want to share...



That is so cute. If you can I really would try to save for the 5x7. You will see how quickly that you will really have hoop envy. Heck I had hoop envy right after I bought my PE770 because then I wanted the 6x10


----------



## LovesTheMagic

Hi all,  I don't know where to post this, but thought you might understand.  My mom passed away suddenly this am.  I just started learning to sew in May/June and my mom was teaching me.  She lent me her sewing machine and I was able to post the pics on the last thread.  She was a home ec teacher that we never asked to teach us until this year.  She was supposed to be leaving for Disney with my family next month.  I don't know what to do about my dad.  I don't know if he should still go or not - but I will leave that up to him after things calm down.  I have some awesome things I will love to post in memory of my blessed mother.

Thank you for the vent.  I just want to scream right now.  I was so blessed to have her as a mom.


----------



## ivey_family

LovesTheMagic said:


> Hi all,  I don't know where to post this, but thought you might understand.  My mom passed away suddenly this am.  I just started learning to sew in May/June and my mom was teaching me.  She lent me her sewing machine and I was able to post the pics on the last thread.  She was a home ec teacher that we never asked to teach us until this year.  She was supposed to be leaving for Disney with my family next month.  I don't know what to do about my dad.  I don't know if he should still go or not - but I will leave that up to him after things calm down.  I have some awesome things I will love to post in memory of my blessed mother.
> 
> Thank you for the vent.  I just want to scream right now.  I was so blessed to have her as a mom.



Ohhh, I'm so very sorry!  

Regards,
C.


----------



## Sally

LovesTheMagic said:


> Hi all,  I don't know where to post this, but thought you might understand.  My mom passed away suddenly this am.  I just started learning to sew in May/June and my mom was teaching me.  She lent me her sewing machine and I was able to post the pics on the last thread.  She was a home ec teacher that we never asked to teach us until this year.  She was supposed to be leaving for Disney with my family next month.  I don't know what to do about my dad.  I don't know if he should still go or not - but I will leave that up to him after things calm down.  I have some awesome things I will love to post in memory of my blessed mother.
> 
> Thank you for the vent.  I just want to scream right now.  I was so blessed to have her as a mom.



You are in our thoughts and prayers   So sorry your loss


----------



## McDuck

LovesTheMagic said:
			
		

> Hi all,  I don't know where to post this, but thought you might understand.  My mom passed away suddenly this am.  I just started learning to sew in May/June and my mom was teaching me.  She lent me her sewing machine and I was able to post the pics on the last thread.  She was a home ec teacher that we never asked to teach us until this year.  She was supposed to be leaving for Disney with my family next month.  I don't know what to do about my dad.  I don't know if he should still go or not - but I will leave that up to him after things calm down.  I have some awesome things I will love to post in memory of my blessed mother.
> 
> Thank you for the vent.  I just want to scream right now.  I was so blessed to have her as a mom.



So very sorry for your loss! Many hugs and prayers!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

LovesTheMagic said:


> Hi all,  I don't know where to post this, but thought you might understand.  My mom passed away suddenly this am.  I just started learning to sew in May/June and my mom was teaching me.  She lent me her sewing machine and I was able to post the pics on the last thread.  She was a home ec teacher that we never asked to teach us until this year.  She was supposed to be leaving for Disney with my family next month.  I don't know what to do about my dad.  I don't know if he should still go or not - but I will leave that up to him after things calm down.  I have some awesome things I will love to post in memory of my blessed mother.
> 
> Thank you for the vent.  I just want to scream right now.  I was so blessed to have her as a mom.


I am so, so sorry for your loss.  Your mom sounds like a wonderful person and I am so glad you finally asked her to teach you to sew.  It will be a memory that will live on forever.  You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers at this difficult time.


----------



## RMAMom

LovesTheMagic said:


> Hi all,  I don't know where to post this, but thought you might understand.  My mom passed away suddenly this am.  I just started learning to sew in May/June and my mom was teaching me.  She lent me her sewing machine and I was able to post the pics on the last thread.  She was a home ec teacher that we never asked to teach us until this year.  She was supposed to be leaving for Disney with my family next month.  I don't know what to do about my dad.  I don't know if he should still go or not - but I will leave that up to him after things calm down.  I have some awesome things I will love to post in memory of my blessed mother.
> 
> Thank you for the vent.  I just want to scream right now.  I was so blessed to have her as a mom.



I am so very sorry, you and your family are in my prayers. Your were blessed to have such a very special relationship.


----------



## PrincessMickey

dianemom2 said:


> Are you looking for patterns for you or for the kids?  You really got some great bargains on the fabrics.



It would be for me, I was thinking abouut some sort of top or two.



tinkabella627 said:


> Hi everyone! I have been a lurker/semi poster/question asker on this board before but disappeared because I got super stressed with work last year. I am still itching for an embroidery machine and still not sure which one to get. I know everyone recommended one with a 5x7 hoop but it seems those just aren't in the budget just yet. I know my husband would buy it for me if that is what I really wanted but I am trying to be budget minded. Can someone show me an example of a 4x4 vs 5x7 design? My daughter is only 1 and I know most things I make for her will not be very big at this moment but I am afraid I will want the 5x7.
> 
> I did make her a dress and bib for her first birthday and hand appliqued (as you can see I had a minor mess up when I got distracted) that I want to share...



I think everything looks great! I don't have an embroidery machine but I would go with the biggest hoop size you can afford. 



LovesTheMagic said:


> Hi all,  I don't know where to post this, but thought you might understand.  My mom passed away suddenly this am.  I just started learning to sew in May/June and my mom was teaching me.  She lent me her sewing machine and I was able to post the pics on the last thread.  She was a home ec teacher that we never asked to teach us until this year.  She was supposed to be leaving for Disney with my family next month.  I don't know what to do about my dad.  I don't know if he should still go or not - but I will leave that up to him after things calm down.  I have some awesome things I will love to post in memory of my blessed mother.
> 
> Thank you for the vent.  I just want to scream right now.  I was so blessed to have her as a mom.



 Hugs and prayers to you.


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> Excellent idea.  I have no interest in a smart phone, but I'm getting closer to getting an iPad.  As soon as I get D~'s address so they know where to send the bill I'll get the iPad in the mail to you.  (House with the relocated bushes a few miles west of the big gray ships?)
> 
> PS  I think I parked near you about three weeks ago.  Were you in NY?  There was a car from Virginia and their license plate was "I POLISH".  You're always posting about cleaning, so I said to myself, I bet that's VBA's car.
> 
> I  the photo of your daughter.
> 
> I had forgotten all of the detail in your skirts.  They are over the top.
> 
> It just occured to me that when anyone gets a new embroidery machine and they're wondering where to start they could begin with patches for a twirl skirt.


We are actually southeast of the big ships -- closer to where all the jets are (though my dh has NOTHING to do with the jets.  

No personalized tags for me.  Just a few letters and numbers that are hodgepodge.  And when in NC I was the car with the huge chip on the windshield thanks to a stone that flew at us.  Reminds me, I was supposed to look into getting that fixed today.  Was also supposed to look into refinancing RI house since we are no longer renting it.  And I still need to get my laundry in the dryer and do a second load.  

Thank you for the skirt compliments   Great idea about saving sample embroidery tries for patchwork!  See, I knew we kept you around here for a reason 



dianemom2 said:


> Andrea you always make the most beautiful patchwork twirl skirts!  I love how they all turn out.  You have such a good eye for putting the fabrics together. I love the picture of Alexa with Minnie mouse!  Whoever gets the Mickey dress with all the hand painting on it, is going to be one lucky little girl!


Thank you  




ivey_family said:


> i've said it before, and I'll say it again on your next one...these are beyond amazing!  You have such an eye for color, pattern and placement of designs!  Love, love, love em!
> 
> Regards,
> C.


And thank you as well   I know I've posted all these before, but I don't have them in the photobucket account.  I really should add my things to that one of these days.



tinkabella627 said:


> Hi everyone! I have been a lurker/semi poster/question asker on this board before but disappeared because I got super stressed with work last year. I am still itching for an embroidery machine and still not sure which one to get. I know everyone recommended one with a 5x7 hoop but it seems those just aren't in the budget just yet. I know my husband would buy it for me if that is what I really wanted but I am trying to be budget minded. Can someone show me an example of a 4x4 vs 5x7 design? My daughter is only 1 and I know most things I make for her will not be very big at this moment but I am afraid I will want the 5x7.
> 
> I did make her a dress and bib for her first birthday and hand appliqued (as you can see I had a minor mess up when I got distracted) that I want to share...



Your outfit is fabulous!

Save for the 5x7 -- you will be sorry if you don't.  Unfortunately I don't think I have any pics showing the difference b/t the two sizes.


miprender said:


> I just love your skirts.


Thanks so much   I'd make them more often if they weren't so time consuming.  But I think the end product is really worth it.


----------



## pyrxtc

LovesTheMagic said:


> Hi all,  I don't know where to post this, but thought you might understand.  My mom passed away suddenly this am.  I just started learning to sew in May/June and my mom was teaching me.  She lent me her sewing machine and I was able to post the pics on the last thread.  She was a home ec teacher that we never asked to teach us until this year.  She was supposed to be leaving for Disney with my family next month.  I don't know what to do about my dad.  I don't know if he should still go or not - but I will leave that up to him after things calm down.  I have some awesome things I will love to post in memory of my blessed mother.
> 
> Thank you for the vent.  I just want to scream right now.  I was so blessed to have her as a mom.



I'm so sorry for your loss. I am thankful always that my mother survived and is still here with us 20 months later although forever changed. If your Dad is anything like mine, he will try to do things as normal and it won't catch up to him for a while so he might want to go. Enjoy life while you have it.


----------



## BorkBorkBork

pyrxtc said:


> Your ticker is cut off because you have too many lines in your signature. Too spaced out.



Thank you, hopefully I've fixed it now!



LovesTheMagic said:


> Hi all,  I don't know where to post this, but thought you might understand.  My mom passed away suddenly this am.  I just started learning to sew in May/June and my mom was teaching me.  She lent me her sewing machine and I was able to post the pics on the last thread.  She was a home ec teacher that we never asked to teach us until this year.  She was supposed to be leaving for Disney with my family next month.  I don't know what to do about my dad.  I don't know if he should still go or not - but I will leave that up to him after things calm down.  I have some awesome things I will love to post in memory of my blessed mother.
> 
> Thank you for the vent.  I just want to scream right now.  I was so blessed to have her as a mom.



I am so sorry for your loss and for your heartache.


----------



## Sew into Disney

I just spent the last hour reading 14 pages to catch up  I am way to exhausted to try to figure out the multi-quote tonight. So I am going by memory 

Andrea your patchwork skirts are stunning. The hand painting on them is amazing. I especially love the black and white one. 

GoTeamWood (I forgot your name) I love the UP jacket with the grape soda applique. So stinking cute. I would so wear something like that. 

LovestheMagic I am so sorry for your loss.  I know the pain of losing a parent suddenly. I will lift you and your family in prayer. 

I forgot who posted the picture of the uber cute robes on page 2 or 3. They are so adorable. I am thinking I will have to make one for my daughter for after baths. 


I haven't figured out how I am going to transfer all of my files from my "dead" laptop to my new one. I am glad that I have a few photos that I e-mailed myself. I finished this Pooh dress the other night and I am thrilled with it. I love when I imagine something and it comes out better.  (It is an apron knot dress) I just pinned it for the pictures. 






I am off to bed. I am supposed to be up early to go look at a daycare for my daughter. *sigh*


----------



## blessedmom4

LovesTheMagic said:


> Hi all,  I don't know where to post this, but thought you might understand.  My mom passed away suddenly this am.  I just started learning to sew in May/June and my mom was teaching me.  She lent me her sewing machine and I was able to post the pics on the last thread.  She was a home ec teacher that we never asked to teach us until this year.  She was supposed to be leaving for Disney with my family next month.  I don't know what to do about my dad.  I don't know if he should still go or not - but I will leave that up to him after things calm down.  I have some awesome things I will love to post in memory of my blessed mother.
> 
> Thank you for the vent.  I just want to scream right now.  I was so blessed to have her as a mom.



*I am incredibly sorry for your loss and the pain you are experiencing. Your Mom left you with a beautiful legacy, just one more memory of her that you will be able to share. Allow yourself time to grieve, you have had a terrible shock and right now is not an easy time to make decisions. Your Dad might NOT be up to the trip; however, he might decide that some family time might be just what he needs. At times like these, there really isn't a lot that can be said to make you feel better. I hope that knowing so many care for you and the pain you are experiencing will help you in the coming days. I look forward to seeing your Mom's beautiful creations. Huge Prayers being lifted for your entire family. *


----------



## blessedmom4

*Ladies, as always I drool as I look at your beautiful creations! Wyomingmomof6....STUNNING!!! I know many of you will say your work has a few "imperfections"...I say, that is what makes them so unique and I appreciate the fact that it shows your human side and you DON'T have to always be prefect. The designs come together to just make my jaw drop! Thanks for letting me hang out and occasionally post, even if I am NOT a disboutiquer. I can STILL admire your work, even if I can't do it!*




VBAndrea said:


> Thanks for the info. Hopefully I'll retain that bit of knowledge when we move to thread 30.  And I'm behind already since I was gone over the weekend so I will likely have to break this into two posts.
> 
> I did finish my sewing -- it was mainly hospitality gifts for Judy and family so once I get the pics off the camera I will show you what I did.
> 
> *They are BEAUTIFUL!!!! I will not say what they were; but, ANDREA, please post the pics on my thread when you have time! I have already put my gift to great use for an MD appt yesterday. We have 2 MD appts each day this week (three on Wednesday) so it will be seen all over town! *
> 
> For my last set I was able to get 4 per yard of flannel, but my flannel was probably purchased a year ago.  It's really sad that Joann's is doing that.  It always reminds me of the ice cream cartons -- you no longer get as much ice cream as you used to, yet the price is higher.  Anywhoo, I love the fabrics you used for the cases and I know GKTW will be very thankful.
> *Andrea sent Lisa one of the pillowcases when she was in the hospital in July and it is so pretty! *
> 
> Piper, you post reminds is a bit ironic because Judy just posted on her ptr about "kindness" and your father indeed fits the bill!
> 
> *PIPER, not sure how I missed that quote (I blame it on Lisa B and Andrea keeping me up till 1 AM every night. ). Your Dad was ABSOLUTELY that type of person! It isn't about the looks, it is about the heart.*
> 
> I think anyone likes compliments and acknowledgements, but I still like doing things whether that happens or not.  I think that's why the BG works well for a lot of us -- we're kind of doing something behind the scenes for our own personal pleasure and get rewarded internally for our acts of kindness.
> 
> *That is another reason I like to hang out here...Many of you have HUGE, altruistic hearts! I wish you all could have seen Andrea teaching my Lisa how to hand sew and the pure JOY it brought Lisa! (and did I get a picture???? NO, it seems we didn't break out the cameras all weekend! We were too busy having fun and enjoying each others company to have to be showy...but I do wish we had taken a few)! Andrea sat in my family room and HAND-SEWED a few things to try and make them usable for me on Saturday. Thank you again Andrea! *
> 
> Thank you and thanks for reposting the instructions.  So sad that your boys aren't intersted in patchwork twirls.
> 
> *I KNOW, mine aren't interested either... I had the pleasure of looking at all of Andrea's creations in her photobucket account, let me just say again *
> 
> I did dangly coins on a pirate skirt so they could be removed for washing.  My first was for a BG family so I didn't want them to have to hassle with delicate washing or a ruined skirt.
> 
> I got to see your hospital gown in person! I got to see lots of BG items in person too!  It was so much fun!


*It WAS fun! Many of you have been such a blessing to me! 
*


miprender said:


> Love all the old pictures of everyone's family.
> *Me TOO!! *
> 
> 
> *One of these days Michelle! *





VBAndrea said:


> And when in NC I was the car with the huge chip on the windshield thanks to a stone that flew at us.
> *That made me sad!*
> 
> And thank you as well   I know I've posted all these before, but I don't have them in the photobucket account.  I really should add my things to that one of these days.
> *Did you try out my trick to be able to post a lot of pics yet??? You HAVE been home an entire day!
> *
> 
> Thanks so much   I'd make them more often if they weren't so time consuming.  But I think the end product is really worth it.



*They are! *


----------



## disneychic2

LovesTheMagic said:


> Hi all,  I don't know where to post this, but thought you might understand.  My mom passed away suddenly this am.  I just started learning to sew in May/June and my mom was teaching me.  She lent me her sewing machine and I was able to post the pics on the last thread.  She was a home ec teacher that we never asked to teach us until this year.  She was supposed to be leaving for Disney with my family next month.  I don't know what to do about my dad.  I don't know if he should still go or not - but I will leave that up to him after things calm down.  I have some awesome things I will love to post in memory of my blessed mother.
> 
> Thank you for the vent.  I just want to scream right now.  I was so blessed to have her as a mom.



I am so very sorry to hear this. My heart just breaks for you and your family. I know God will strengthen you to get through this and beyond. Will keep you in my prayers in the days and weeks to come.


----------



## cogero

LovesTheMagic said:


> Hi all,  I don't know where to post this, but thought you might understand.  My mom passed away suddenly this am.  I just started learning to sew in May/June and my mom was teaching me.  She lent me her sewing machine and I was able to post the pics on the last thread.  She was a home ec teacher that we never asked to teach us until this year.  She was supposed to be leaving for Disney with my family next month.  I don't know what to do about my dad.  I don't know if he should still go or not - but I will leave that up to him after things calm down.  I have some awesome things I will love to post in memory of my blessed mother.
> 
> Thank you for the vent.  I just want to scream right now.  I was so blessed to have her as a mom.



I am so very sorry for your loss, I will be keeping your family in my thoughts and prayers.



Sew into Disney said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am off to bed. I am supposed to be up early to go look at a daycare for my daughter. *sigh*



SImply adorable.


----------



## VBAndrea

I made Judy an Aivilo style tote bag -- only way larger and with a few modifications.





Lisa received a quilted reversible ballet tote:















Rachel received a guitar/music quilted reversible tote:




















And I made luggage tags for the Friday night crowd and their children:











And sorry for the HUGE pics -- Judy tried showing me an easy way to do photos on photobucket with the Mac but I can't install the program b/c dh apparently used some mysterious password on this computer and didn't inform me (even though it's MY computer!).  He's at work right now, but hopefully the next time I post you'll get decent sized photos.


----------



## VBAndrea

And BTW, I have no pics to share of us from the Dismeet.  I am hoping to get copies from Lisa B and/or D.  The only pic I wanted to share from my camera came out blurry (sort of like one of the photos above).  My camera is for the birds


----------



## VBAndrea

Sew into Disney said:


> I just spent the last hour reading 14 pages to catch up  I am way to exhausted to try to figure out the multi-quote tonight. So I am going by memory
> 
> Andrea your patchwork skirts are stunning. The hand painting on them is amazing. I especially love the black and white one.
> 
> GoTeamWood (I forgot your name) I love the UP jacket with the grape soda applique. So stinking cute. I would so wear something like that.
> 
> LovestheMagic I am so sorry for your loss.  I know the pain of losing a parent suddenly. I will lift you and your family in prayer.
> 
> I forgot who posted the picture of the uber cute robes on page 2 or 3. They are so adorable. I am thinking I will have to make one for my daughter for after baths.
> 
> 
> I haven't figured out how I am going to transfer all of my files from my "dead" laptop to my new one. I am glad that I have a few photos that I e-mailed myself. I finished this Pooh dress the other night and I am thrilled with it. I love when I imagine something and it comes out better.  (It is an apron knot dress) I just pinned it for the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am off to bed. I am supposed to be up early to go look at a daycare for my daughter. *sigh*



This is adorable -- very creative with the apron!  I love things like this that are a twist on the norm.  It's spectacular


----------



## dianemom2

tinkabella627 said:


> Can someone show me an example of a 4x4 vs 5x7 design?
> I did make her a dress and bib for her first birthday and hand appliqued (as you can see I had a minor mess up when I got distracted) that I want to share...


I love the dress.  It is just adorable!  And so is your little girl.  I don't know if I have any pictures of a 4x4 design versus a 5x7.  But there is really a big difference.  My first machine did only 4x4 designs and I replaced it within 6 months of purchasing it.  My current machine does up to a 6x10 design but the size I use most of the time is the 5x7.  If you are really budget minded, then keep your current machine for just sewing and then buy a Brother 770 that is only for embroidery.  Everybody on here who has one is happy with it.  You can also keep an eye on your local Craigslist to see if anybody is selling a used machine for a great price.  I've seen a few older model Babylock and Husqvarna  machines on our Craigslist for only $300 or $400.  If they have been well cared for,  then something like that might work great. 



LovesTheMagic said:


> Hi all,  I don't know where to post this, but thought you might understand.  My mom passed away suddenly this am.  I just started learning to sew in May/June and my mom was teaching me.  She lent me her sewing machine and I was able to post the pics on the last thread.  She was a home ec teacher that we never asked to teach us until this year.  She was supposed to be leaving for Disney with my family next month.  I don't know what to do about my dad.  I don't know if he should still go or not - but I will leave that up to him after things calm down.  I have some awesome things I will love to post in memory of my blessed mother.
> 
> Thank you for the vent.  I just want to scream right now.  I was so blessed to have her as a mom.


So sorry for your loss.  It is nice that you were able to get some special time with your mom teaching you to sew this summer.



PrincessMickey said:


> It would be for me, I was thinking abouut some sort of top or two.


I don't have any great recommendations for adult tops.  Maybe Sandi will see your post and give you some good advice.  Or check her blog or her posts on Sewingpatternreview.  She does a lot of sewing for herself.  The things that I made for myself recently haven't turned out great.  I think that I need to buy the book that Sandi recommended on sizing patterns to fit you correctly because I am between sizes. 




Sew into Disney said:


> I haven't figured out how I am going to transfer all of my files from my "dead" laptop to my new one. I am glad that I have a few photos that I e-mailed myself. I finished this Pooh dress the other night and I am thrilled with it. I love when I imagine something and it comes out better.  (It is an apron knot dress) I just pinned it for the pictures.


That dress is just adorable.  I love the red top and the hunny pot.  



VBAndrea said:


> I made Judy an Aivilo style tote bag -- only way larger and with a few modifications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa received a quilted reversible ballet tote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel received a guitar/music quilted reversible tote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made luggage tags for the Friday night crowd and their children:


I love all the tote bags.  They look great.  One of my projects for this fall is going to be an Aivilo bag for me.  I bought those patterns when she had a sale last spring and I haven't even looked at them yet.  I forgot to say that I love the luggage tags that you make.  Do you use the double needle when you make them?


----------



## BorkBorkBork

Sew into Disney said:


> I am off to bed. I am supposed to be up early to go look at a daycare for my daughter. *sigh*



I love the Pooh dress! Very creative! Good luck with the daycare this morning.



VBAndrea said:


> I made Judy an Aivilo style tote bag -- only way larger and with a few modifications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made luggage tags for the Friday night crowd and their children:



The bags look amazing! Everyone must have just loved them! I really like that style of luggage tag. Did you use a pattern or tutorial to make them?


----------



## BorkBorkBork

Well, I was all set to order my Brother PE770 on Amazon last night, the one they have listed new for $590...and it says it "usually ships within 1 to 2 MONTHS"  Hopefully it'll be back in stock soon!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

It's the first day of school here!  I was up until past midnight working on outfits for my kiddos because I put if off until the last minute.

Here's my 3rd grade diva!






And my second grader!






Thanks for all of the compliments on my other things!  It always means so much!

I have a ton of things I want to quote on but I have to run back to the school because when I got home I noticed I had left sandwiches on the counter instead of putting them in the lunch boxes.  So all they have now are grapes and a cheese stick unless I run them to them, lol.

Back later!


----------



## uscgmouse

[QUOTE
And I made luggage tags for the Friday night crowd and their children:










.[/QUOTE]

I would love to know if you used a pattern for these tags? I want to make some but need directions to follow.


----------



## goteamwood

BorkBorkBork said:
			
		

> Well, I was all set to order my Brother PE770 on Amazon last night, the one they have listed new for $590...and it says it "usually ships within 1 to 2 MONTHS"  Hopefully it'll be back in stock soon!



Oh man! That's terrible. I got mine a few weeks ago and it was here in 2 days. And less than that. Fingers crossed they're back soon. Evidently this discussion thread has created quite a demand!


----------



## BorkBorkBork

goteamwood said:


> Oh man! That's terrible. I got mine a few weeks ago and it was here in 2 days. And less than that. Fingers crossed they're back soon. Evidently this discussion thread has created quite a demand!



Did you get yours from Amazon too? The price fluctuates a bit. I really should save the money up first so I'll have 2 months to do that and hopefully the price will go back down a bit!


----------



## goteamwood

BorkBorkBork said:
			
		

> Did you get yours from Amazon too? The price fluctuates a bit. I really should save the money up first so I'll have 2 months to do that and hopefully the price will go back down a bit!



I did. We have amazon Prime for 2-day shipping. I got mind literally a couple weeks ago. There are sites (I think) that track amazon prices and email you when they go down for a certain item. I haven't used them in a while so I can't recommend a specific one. But my 770 was less than $550.


----------



## sewmess

LovesTheMagic said:


> Hi all,  I don't know where to post this, but thought you might understand.  My mom passed away suddenly this am.  I just started learning to sew in May/June and my mom was teaching me.  She lent me her sewing machine and I was able to post the pics on the last thread.  She was a home ec teacher that we never asked to teach us until this year.  She was supposed to be leaving for Disney with my family next month.  I don't know what to do about my dad.  I don't know if he should still go or not - but I will leave that up to him after things calm down.  I have some awesome things I will love to post in memory of my blessed mother.
> 
> Thank you for the vent.  I just want to scream right now.  I was so blessed to have her as a mom.



I have to add my condolenses as well.  My mom, thank God, is still a very vibrant 78, but my Dad died rather suddenly in 1999.  It still hits me every once in a while how much I miss him.

Remember the blessings and remember she is always a part of you.

Blessings on you and your family during your mourning.


----------



## DiznyDi

There is simply too much here to quote..... I'm in awe of the creativity among the posters on this thread.  While I may not post much, I read the thread daily. Unfortunately I have no kiddos to sew for. Most of my sewing is in church paraments, banners, flags and pastoral stoles for my DD and DSIL - both ordained ministers.  Would be rather peculiar to have a Mickey Mouse on a church parament. 

Keep up the good work ladies, you are all an inspiration! 

*LovesTheMagic,* my sympathies to you on the loss of your beloved mother. The time you spent together learning to sew will forever be etched upon your heart. 

By all accounts, it sounds as if all that were at the Dis meet had an exceptionally good time becoming acquainted and making new friends.  Gotta tell you, *D~* your Donald bag is great! Who would have thought to put a zipper in the bottom to accommodate your hat? I do believe you've started a new trend.


----------



## tpettie

i love the Pooh dress so cute.   Where do you all get the luggage tags pattern from??  I'm feeling like that might be a cute gift for my group trip in nov.  I like the dance bags too might have to try that one out soon.


----------



## McDuck

After doing two teeth-gnashing men's western frock coats for an indie movie my brother is making, I finally got to sew something fun!!!  I made a Simply Sweet with princess modifications and my mom helped me make a coordinating hairbow as part of our fundraising efforts for Team Gleason for ALS patients. (DH and I are trying to raise money for them as we train for the Half Marathon at WDW)










This was my first attempt at princess modifications and I really liked how they came out!! (Now I think I'll need to add a princess modification dress for my DD to my to-do list!  LOL)


----------



## SallyfromDE

LovesTheMagic said:


> Hi all,  I don't know where to post this, but thought you might understand.  My mom passed away suddenly this am.  I just started learning to sew in May/June and my mom was teaching me.  She lent me her sewing machine and I was able to post the pics on the last thread.  She was a home ec teacher that we never asked to teach us until this year.  She was supposed to be leaving for Disney with my family next month.  I don't know what to do about my dad.  I don't know if he should still go or not - but I will leave that up to him after things calm down.  I have some awesome things I will love to post in memory of my blessed mother.
> 
> Thank you for the vent.  I just want to scream right now.  I was so blessed to have her as a mom.



I'm sorry to hear about your Mom. I went through this 2 years ago. I hope Dad hangs in there and takes the trip with you. We went to Disney about a month after my Mom passed and we were frequently talking about what Mom would have liked. I think we found it comforting.


----------



## babynala

I am way behind after heading to Charlotte for the weekend.  I am home but still haven't made it to the bottom of the pile of stuff on the counter that piled up all weekend.  When I got home on Sunday night my son's backpack and sneakers were on the floor in the hall where he dropped them when he came home from school on Friday.  The kids are in one piece and I got to spend a wonderful weekend meeting so many wonderful people so I will not complain!  

WTMTQ but I love the Toy Story halloween costumes and all the pretty dresses.

Andrea - I love seeing all your twirl skirts together and that picture of Alexa with Minnie is so cute.  I hope you and Cheryl will enjoy that new iPad!
The totes you made are beautiful and making them reversible was a great idea.  Thanks again for the wonderful luggage tags.  My DD has already put hers on her school bag and was showing off to her friends!



LovesTheMagic said:


> Hi all,  I don't know where to post this, but thought you might understand.  My mom passed away suddenly this am.  I just started learning to sew in May/June and my mom was teaching me.  She lent me her sewing machine and I was able to post the pics on the last thread.  She was a home ec teacher that we never asked to teach us until this year.  She was supposed to be leaving for Disney with my family next month.  I don't know what to do about my dad.  I don't know if he should still go or not - but I will leave that up to him after things calm down.  I have some awesome things I will love to post in memory of my blessed mother.
> 
> Thank you for the vent.  I just want to scream right now.  I was so blessed to have her as a mom.


I am so sorry to hear about your mom, what a huge loss this is for you and your family.

WyomingMomof6 - your little ones look so cute going off to school.  Love their outfits and the other back to school outfits you posted earlier.  

McDuck - the princess dress came out very nice and I love the hairbow.


----------



## tinkabella627

Thanks everyone for your input. I guess I better tell my husband that its the 770 that I will want!


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> I love all the tote bags.  They look great.  One of my projects for this fall is going to be an Aivilo bag for me.  I bought those patterns when she had a sale last spring and I haven't even looked at them yet.  I forgot to say that I love the luggage tags that you make.  Do you use the double needle when you make them?


 I have no clue how to use a double needle!  I promise you, the stitching does not line up!  They are to be viewed at a distance 



BorkBorkBork said:


> The bags look amazing! Everyone must have just loved them! I really like that style of luggage tag. Did you use a pattern or tutorial to make them?


I based my luggage tags on a tutorial that I originally used, but I recreated it to make the tags fold over.  This is the tut for visible tags:
http://www.skiptomylou.org/2009/11/13/fabric-luggage-tag-for-business-card/

For the fold over I cut the fabric 3.5" x 11" and angled the corners on one end and put a button hole there for the strap to go through.  Does that makes sense?



WyomingMomof6 said:


> It's the first day of school here!  I was up until past midnight working on outfits for my kiddos because I put if off until the last minute.
> 
> Here's my 3rd grade diva!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my second grader!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all of the compliments on my other things!  It always means so much!
> 
> I have a ton of things I want to quote on but I have to run back to the school because when I got home I noticed I had left sandwiches on the counter instead of putting them in the lunch boxes.  So all they have now are grapes and a cheese stick unless I run them to them, lol.
> 
> Back later!


Very cute!  Which reminds me I have a 4th grade rocks t for ds and was going to see if I could change the 4 to a 5 somehow for this year.  DD gets the same dress she's worn since Kindergarten -- it will be her 4th year in that dress, but I did redo the bodice last year.  I see you kids get the same lunch mine do (except my ds doesn't like cheese so he gets a yogurt instead of the cheese stick).



uscgmouse said:


> I would love to know if you used a pattern for these tags? I want to make some but need directions to follow.



Please see my above post.

http://www.skiptomylou.org/2009/11/13/fabric-luggage-tag-for-business-card/ 

That's the original tut but I improvised more and made my fold over.  Both turn out cute but they are hard to make perfectly neat with the tiny corners and all.  



goteamwood said:


> I did. We have amazon Prime for 2-day shipping. I got mind literally a couple weeks ago. There are sites (I think) that track amazon prices and email you when they go down for a certain item. I haven't used them in a while so I can't recommend a specific one. But my 770 was less than $550.


Wow!!!  I think mine was $636 but that was over a year ago -- it also came from Amazon.



tpettie said:


> i love the Pooh dress so cute.   Where do you all get the luggage tags pattern from??  I'm feeling like that might be a cute gift for my group trip in nov.  I like the dance bags too might have to try that one out soon.


See above posts for the tut and explanation of how I altered it 



McDuck said:


> After doing two teeth-gnashing men's western frock coats for an indie movie my brother is making, I finally got to sew something fun!!!  I made a Simply Sweet with princess modifications and my mom helped me make a coordinating hairbow as part of our fundraising efforts for Team Gleason for ALS patients. (DH and I are trying to raise money for them as we train for the Half Marathon at WDW)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first attempt at princess modifications and I really liked how they came out!! (Now I think I'll need to add a princess modification dress for my DD to my to-do list!  LOL)


I already got the sneak preview on Judy's ptr   The dress is really pretty.  I thought you made it for your dd, but I see here that is not the case.


----------



## dianemom2

WyomingMomof6 said:


> And my second grader!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back later!


Those are great back to school outfits!  Your little ones are growing up!  It is a good thing you have that new granddaughter to start sewing for.  You all sure start school early.  I thought that you might start school a little later so far north so your kids could enjoy the last bit of warm weather.



McDuck said:


> I made a Simply Sweet with princess modifications and my mom helped me make a coordinating hairbow as part of our fundraising efforts for Team Gleason for ALS patients. (DH and I are trying to raise money for them as we train for the Half Marathon at WDW)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first attempt at princess modifications and I really liked how they came out!! (Now I think I'll need to add a princess modification dress for my DD to my to-do list!  LOL)


That turned out so sweet!  I love the shiny purple fabric that you used.  I have some princess Tiana fabric and I haven't know what to do with it.  I have been saving it for a Big Give.



VBAndrea said:


> I have no clue how to use a double needle!  I promise you, the stitching does not line up!  They are to be viewed at a distance
> 
> I see you kids get the same lunch mine do (except my ds doesn't like cheese so he gets a yogurt instead of the cheese stick).


Using the double needle was pretty easy.  I learned how to use it this summer and I really liked it.  Threading it was a little bit tricky because I have a Brother that uses the thread cartridges instead of threading a normal way.  But once I learned to do that part, it was a breeze.  I used the double needle on all those jumpers that I made a few weeks ago.

My kids don't really take sandwiches anymore.  They love to take chicken ceasar salads, chicken fingers, hummus & pita chips, soups and other such stuff.  We just bought a bunch of stuff to make salads for next week when school starts.  I bought some re-useable containers with a freezer pack that clips into the lid so that the salad stays fresh and cold.  Hopefully they will work well because they were a little pricy.


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> My kids don't really take sandwiches anymore.  They love to take chicken ceasar salads, chicken fingers, hummus & pita chips, soups and other such stuff.  We just bought a bunch of stuff to make salads for next week when school starts.  I bought some re-useable containers with a freezer pack that clips into the lid so that the salad stays fresh and cold.  Hopefully they will work well because they were a little pricy.


How I wish you were my Mommy!!!!  I would love a lunch like that.  We actually only do sandwiches twice a week -- three days a week it's something in the thermos such as shells and cheese, spaghetti, chicken nuggets and other unhealthy crap kids like   But this year my kids are in for a **treat** as they are getting water only to drink -- oh how they are going to hate me!  DS would always have milk and dd would have iced tea, but they really need to drink more water.


----------



## aboveH20

karrierock said:


> I think I figured out the picture thing, way easier than before!  This was 2 years ago.



Sooooooooooo cute.  I want the alien!



PrincessMickey said:


> Love the American Grrrrrl Doll!!



Thanks.  I've only made her the one skirt (which i never finished.)  Most of the time she's just bare. 




VBAndrea said:


> For my last set I was able to get 4 per yard of flannel, but my flannel was probably purchased a year ago.  It's really sad that Joann's is doing that.  It always reminds me of the ice cream cartons -- you no longer get as much ice cream as you used to, yet the price is higher.  Anywhoo, I love the fabrics you used for the cases and I know GKTW will be very thankful.



 Ice cream




VBAndrea said:


> Safe travels to your baby.



Tonights update, he's in Arizona, headed for Las Vegas for the night.




VBAndrea said:


> I think anyone likes compliments and acknowledgements, but I still like doing things whether that happens or not.  I think that's why the BG works well for a lot of us -- we're kind of doing something behind the scenes for our own personal pleasure and get rewarded internally for our acts of kindness.



And I've noticed a few of us on the board say we don't really have anyone to sew for, so Big Gives give us a reason to sew.





tinkabella627 said:


> Hi everyone! I have been a lurker/semi poster/question asker on this board before but disappeared because I got super stressed with work last year. I am still itching for an embroidery machine and still not sure which one to get. I know everyone recommended one with a 5x7 hoop but it seems those just aren't in the budget just yet. I know my husband would buy it for me if that is what I really wanted but I am trying to be budget minded. Can someone show me an example of a 4x4 vs 5x7 design? My daughter is only 1 and I know most things I make for her will not be very big at this moment but I am afraid I will want the 5x7.
> 
> I did make her a dress and bib for her first birthday and hand appliqued (as you can see I had a minor mess up when I got distracted) that I want to share...



They turned out great.  I love all the polka dots and the big smile.





LovesTheMagic said:


> Hi all,  I don't know where to post this, but thought you might understand.  My mom passed away suddenly this am.  I just started learning to sew in May/June and my mom was teaching me.  She lent me her sewing machine and I was able to post the pics on the last thread.  She was a home ec teacher that we never asked to teach us until this year.  She was supposed to be leaving for Disney with my family next month.  I don't know what to do about my dad.  I don't know if he should still go or not - but I will leave that up to him after things calm down.  I have some awesome things I will love to post in memory of my blessed mother.
> 
> Thank you for the vent.  I just want to scream right now.  I was so blessed to have her as a mom.



I'm so sorry for your loss.



VBAndrea said:


> We are actually southeast of the big ships -- closer to where all the jets are (though my dh has NOTHING to do with the jets.



Good to have the correct address.  Be looking for the iPad. 



Sew into Disney said:


> I just spent the last hour reading 14 pages to catch up.  I am way to exhausted to try to figure out the multi-quote tonight. So I am going by memory.
> I haven't figured out how I am going to transfer all of my files from my "dead" laptop to my new one. I am glad that I have a few photos that I e-mailed myself. I finished this Pooh dress the other night and I am thrilled with it. I love when I imagine something and it comes out better. (It is an apron knot dress) I just pinned it for the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am off to bed. I am supposed to be up early to go look at a daycare for my daughter. *sigh*



I love it.  Great job.



VBAndrea said:


> I made Judy an Aivilo style tote bag -- only way larger and with a few modifications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa received a quilted reversible ballet tote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel received a guitar/music quilted reversible tote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made luggage tags for the Friday night crowd and their children:



Your goodies all turned out great.  I love making tote bags (when I'm not frustrated that they take so long).  The luggage tags will sure make it easier to spot the bags on the airport carousel.

What will you do with all your free time now that you're not sewing for the trip AND your kiddies will be back in school?




WyomingMomof6 said:


> It's the first day of school here!  I was up until past midnight working on outfits for my kiddos because I put if off until the last minute.
> 
> Here's my 3rd grade diva!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my second grader!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back later!



The outfits looks great. 

I don't miss things like forgetting lunches, but I still miss back to school supply shopping.  *NOT* for clothes, just for pencils and notebooks and markers.



McDuck said:


> After doing two teeth-gnashing men's western frock coats for an indie movie my brother is making, I finally got to sew something fun!!!  I made a Simply Sweet with princess modifications and my mom helped me make a coordinating hairbow as part of our fundraising efforts for Team Gleason for ALS patients. (DH and I are trying to raise money for them as we train for the Half Marathon at WDW)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first attempt at princess modifications and I really liked how they came out!! (Now I think I'll need to add a princess modification dress for my DD to my to-do list!  LOL)



I love the darker purple with the dress.  Great job.



babynala said:


> Andrea - I love seeing all your twirl skirts together and that picture of Alexa with Minnie is so cute.  I hope you and Cheryl will enjoy that new iPad!



I think I can speak for both of us when I say we're looking forward to it.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

I tried to quote everyone, but it was just too much and it got confusing on the phone. Everything is sooo cute!


Lovesthemagic, so sorry to hear about your mom.I'm glad she was able to teach you some sewing skills and you guys were able to share those moments. 

Andrea, thanks for all the great info and the wonderful pics of the patchwork twirls. However, that project will be on the back burner for awhile. 

Having a 2 year old and working full time doesn't leave much time to explore this sewing and embroidery thing. 

I did make a Donald duck lovey for my friends baby, but I am sorry to say the duck was wounded, next time, I'll try with the whole body. And now I'm working on the minky baby blanket with Donald embroidery. This project has been difficult, but hopefully I will get to post pics soon.

Gotta go for now, DD2 is on the potty again, training is so fun  :/


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Ooh, I knew I forgot something. Here is a pic with 4x4 next to 5x7, sorry its sideways, not sure why.  

I was wanting to get into embroidery and wanted a machine and thought I could just start with a 4x4. But I took everyones advice and got the PE770. I am very glad I got the bigger hoop. I also thought, well DD2 is small, but already I have plans for a princess skirt with 5x7 designs. 

Also, some designs are not in 4x4.  Many are 5x7.   I would save up.  I got mine on Abes of Maine, because price on Amazon went up $100 and I wanted it now. But then I started to worry about this site and it wasnt shipping the fast speed, but I called and I got it the next day. Mine was $600.  Oh and I used bill me later, free interest for 6 months, if paid in full by then, so that helped.






Sorry for the big pic and the no relative to anything. My advice is take a 4x6 pic and 5x7 pic and hold it against fabric to see which one you like, knowing the 4x4 is obviously smaller then the 4x6 pic.


----------



## cogero

Andrea I absolutely love the totes and luggage tags you made. That was so super sweet of you.


----------



## Sandi S

BabyRapunzel said:


> Ooh, I knew I forgot something. Here is a pic with 4x4 next to 5x7, sorry its sideways, not sure why.
> 
> I was wanting to get into embroidery and wanted a machine and thought I could just start with a 4x4. But I took everyones advice and got the PE770. I am very glad I got the bigger hoop. I also thought, well DD2 is small, but already I have plans for a princess skirt with 5x7 designs.
> 
> Also, some designs are not in 4x4.  Many are 5x7.   I would save up.  I got mine on Abes of Maine, because price on Amazon went up $100 and I wanted it now. But then I started to worry about this site and it wasnt shipping the fast speed, but I called and I got it the next day. Mine was $600.  Oh and I used bill me later, free interest for 6 months, if paid in full by then, so that helped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the big pic and the no relative to anything. My advice is take a 4x6 pic and 5x7 pic and hold it against fabric to see which one you like, knowing the 4x4 is obviously smaller then the 4x6 pic.



Those Minnies are so cute!

I just ordered my Photopass Plus CD(s) - over 1,000 pictures! I think I got my money's worth.

I'm already thinking about the next Disney trip...planning for August 2014 - next summer I want to do Boston and NYC as a road trip with the kids so that will be a much cheaper than Disney adventure (but we may have to visit the NYC Disney store on 5th Avenue of course).

I am in the middle of teacher workdays with school starting next week, so I am making a dress for me for open house (Thursday) and some new school outfits for DD who is starting kindergarten. I probably won't be on here much for the next couple of weeks, but I do intend to work on my trip report once I get all my photos organized.

Happy sewing, ladies!


----------



## nannye

ivey_family said:


> I LOVE my iPad3 and before that my ipod touch.  I DON'T like multi-quoting on the Dis with it, though.  It's far more tedious than with a mouse, imo.  That's my only criticism though.  Otherwise, I use it constantly!
> 
> C.



you can multi quote??
I have an IPAD 2 and I LOVE it! I am famous for buying things I'm sure I will use and then I just don't. Not the iPad. I still use it nearly every day. 

The only thing I don't like about it, is when it eats my DIS replies, but that think that is just a glitch I need to figure out. 
Erin


----------



## nannye

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here are some things I have been working on lately.
> Most of what I have done so far is Back-to-School stuff and I might be too late this year but that's ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e166/shannonosmo/658.jpg[/IMG]



OHHH I'm in Love with the Hungry Caterpillar dresses!!!! Is that the Simply Sweet Pattern?


----------



## miprender

LovesTheMagic said:


> Hi all,  I don't know where to post this, but thought you might understand.  My mom passed away suddenly this am.  I just started learning to sew in May/June and my mom was teaching me.  She lent me her sewing machine and I was able to post the pics on the last thread.  She was a home ec teacher that we never asked to teach us until this year.  She was supposed to be leaving for Disney with my family next month.  I don't know what to do about my dad.  I don't know if he should still go or not - but I will leave that up to him after things calm down.  I have some awesome things I will love to post in memory of my blessed mother.
> 
> Thank you for the vent.  I just want to scream right now.  I was so blessed to have her as a mom.



 I am so terribly sorry about your mom.



VBAndrea said:


> Thanks so much   I'd make them more often if they weren't so time consuming.  But I think the end product is really worth it.



 Definitely!



Sew into Disney said:


> I haven't figured out how I am going to transfer all of my files from my "dead" laptop to my new one. I am glad that I have a few photos that I e-mailed myself. I finished this Pooh dress the other night and I am thrilled with it. I love when I imagine something and it comes out better.  (It is an apron knot dress) I just pinned it for the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am off to bed. I am supposed to be up early to go look at a daycare for my daughter. *sigh*



That is so adorable! Love the honey dripping down on the pot. 



VBAndrea said:


> I made Judy an Aivilo style tote bag -- only way larger and with a few modifications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa received a quilted reversible ballet tote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel received a guitar/music quilted reversible tote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made luggage tags for the Friday night crowd and their children:



 WOW those are all awesome. And I love the huge photos. The better to see with



BorkBorkBork said:


> Well, I was all set to order my Brother PE770 on Amazon last night, the one they have listed new for $590...and it says it "usually ships within 1 to 2 MONTHS"  Hopefully it'll be back in stock soon!



You can order it on Walmart and get free shipping.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Brother-Computerized-Embroidery-Machine-with-5-x-7-Hoop-Size-with-40-Mail-In-Rebate/12542647




WyomingMomof6 said:


> It's the first day of school here!  I was up until past midnight working on outfits for my kiddos because I put if off until the last minute.
> 
> Here's my 3rd grade diva!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my second grader!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all of the compliments on my other things!  It always means so much!
> 
> Back later!



Cute outfits. We start school next Wednesday the 29th



McDuck said:


> After doing two teeth-gnashing men's western frock coats for an indie movie my brother is making, I finally got to sew something fun!!!  I made a Simply Sweet with princess modifications and my mom helped me make a coordinating hairbow as part of our fundraising efforts for Team Gleason for ALS patients. (DH and I are trying to raise money for them as we train for the Half Marathon at WDW)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first attempt at princess modifications and I really liked how they came out!! (Now I think I'll need to add a princess modification dress for my DD to my to-do list!  LOL)



Love it! I saw it on FB but just wanted to comment again because it is so cute.



Sandi S said:


> Those Minnies are so cute!
> 
> I just ordered my Photopass Plus CD(s) - over 1,000 pictures! I think I got my money's worth.
> 
> I'm already thinking about the next Disney trip...planning for August 2014 - next summer I want to do Boston and NYC as a road trip with the kids so that will be a much cheaper than Disney adventure (but we may have to visit the NYC Disney store on 5th Avenue of course).
> 
> I am in the middle of teacher workdays with school starting next week, so I am making a dress for me for open house (Thursday) and some new school outfits for DD who is starting kindergarten. I probably won't be on here much for the next couple of weeks, but I do intend to work on my trip report once I get all my photos organized.
> 
> Happy sewing, ladies!



I loved the Photopass+  After all the edits I think I had over 900 pictures   Can't wait to read your TR


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> How I wish you were my Mommy!!!!  I would love a lunch like that.  We actually only do sandwiches twice a week -- three days a week it's something in the thermos such as shells and cheese, spaghetti, chicken nuggets and other unhealthy crap kids like   But this year my kids are in for a **treat** as they are getting water only to drink -- oh how they are going to hate me!  DS would always have milk and dd would have iced tea, but they really need to drink more water.


I am not such a great mom.  I stopped making their lunches two years ago.  I got tired of them complaining about what I packed so I told them to pack their own lunches.  In 5th and 6th grades, they were certainly old enough.  We also switched to water in the lunch box a few years ago.  Neither one of my girls are big milk drinkers and I got tired of buying juice boxes.  They are expensive and heavy.



BabyRapunzel said:


> Ooh, I knew I forgot something. Here is a pic with 4x4 next to 5x7, sorry its sideways, not sure why.
> 
> I was wanting to get into embroidery and wanted a machine and thought I could just start with a 4x4. But I took everyones advice and got the PE770. I am very glad I got the bigger hoop. I also thought, well DD2 is small, but already I have plans for a princess skirt with 5x7 designs.



That is a great example to show the size difference in the designs.  Plus it is such a cute design.


----------



## BorkBorkBork

Well, the PE770 is back in stock at Amazon but I've got a price tracker on it and I'm going to watch it to see if the price goes down any from $590. Any $$ I save on it I can use towards designs at Heather's store. Did you ladies see on Facebook that she's considering doing Doctor Who designs?  My family, especially DD, is obsessed so that would be awesome.


----------



## pyrxtc

Sandi S said:


> I'm already thinking about the next Disney trip...planning for August 2014 - next summer I want to do Boston and NYC as a road trip with the kids so that will be a much cheaper than Disney adventure (but we may have to visit the NYC Disney store on 5th Avenue of course).



Don't count on it being cheaper than Disney. Some of the tourist destinations cost way more than Disney does.


----------



## xdanielleax

Hi everyone!  Wow!  I haven't been on here in 2 years!  I've been scrolling through the threads for the past hour and forgot how much I missed it!  Since the last time I've been on, I've had a little boy.  He's 2 1/2 and I haven't sewn anything since he was born!  But, I really want to get back into it!  My Violette just turned 6.  She wants to be Bo Peep from Toy Story for halloween this year.  My son will be Buzz.  I wanted to know if any of you had any recommendations for a pattern that would work well for the Bo Peep costume?  I want to use bridal satin and get it as close to the movie version as possible.  Can't wait to jump back in to sewing and the boards!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

LovesTheMagic said:


> Hi all,  I don't know where to post this, but thought you might understand.  My mom passed away suddenly this am.  I just started learning to sew in May/June and my mom was teaching me.  She lent me her sewing machine and I was able to post the pics on the last thread.  She was a home ec teacher that we never asked to teach us until this year.  She was supposed to be leaving for Disney with my family next month.  I don't know what to do about my dad.  I don't know if he should still go or not - but I will leave that up to him after things calm down.  I have some awesome things I will love to post in memory of my blessed mother.
> 
> Thank you for the vent.  I just want to scream right now.  I was so blessed to have her as a mom.




I am so sorry!  I can completely relate, my mother died very unexpected as well 8 years ago.  It is so hard to lose your mother.  Big hugs!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

VBAndrea said:


> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t210/andie1s/DSCF6722.jpg[/IMG
> 
> [IMG]http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t210/andie1s/DSCF6720.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Andrea, I am in love with all of those bags!  One of these days I am going to make Alexa a music bag for piano lessons (actually have been planning on this for two years) and something like Rachel's bag would be perfect!



McDuck said:


> This was my first attempt at princess modifications and I really liked how they came out!! (Now I think I'll need to add a princess modification dress for my DD to my to-do list!  LOL)



Cute!  I wish I could do hairbows!



dianemom2 said:


> Those are great back to school outfits!  Your little ones are growing up!  It is a good thing you have that new granddaughter to start sewing for.  You all sure start school early.  I thought that you might start school a little later so far north so your kids could enjoy the last bit of warm weather.
> 
> My kids don't really take sandwiches anymore.  They love to take chicken ceasar salads, chicken fingers, hummus & pita chips, soups and other such stuff.  We just bought a bunch of stuff to make salads for next week when school starts.  I bought some re-useable containers with a freezer pack that clips into the lid so that the salad stays fresh and cold.  Hopefully they will work well because they were a little pricy.



They are growing up fast, darn kids!  It was so nice of my daughter to have a little girl for me to sew for, lol.  Although, a little boy would have been just as wonderful.

I am really impressed with the lunches your kids take! My kids don't take lunches every day although we are going to try to more often because the cafeteria food is so awful.  I bought some bento boxes and was inspired to try some really creative stuff but haven't done it so far!


----------



## TinkNH

wow a few days without checking the thread and theres WTMTQ but oh so many cute outfits!

Lovesthemagic--so sorry to hear about your mom...you have my deepest sympathy


I have been busy..our trip is fast approaching so I have been trying to get everything I wanted to make done.  I still have a few things to finish then I will try to get pictures of things to post.  Today however I have one kid who is puking  so I do not see any time to sew happening until after bedtime...

And I forget who asked about the ipad..bu I LOVE mine.  I have all my PDF patterns on it so I can have it right next to the sewing machine...and also put my headphones on and listen to music as I sew.  I use it every day, if I had the money I would have one for each kid..its a lifesaver when we are stuck waiting somewhere ...like a Dr office. or something

which reminds me: question: can anyone point me in the direction of a pattern for a cool top made from cotton for a 10 yr old?  I have already made her several of the Avivilo tween ruffle top, so need something different, shes 10 and not into things that are overly girly girl, but i need to make her a top to match outfits I made the twins...and I am a bit stuck at the moment.  

off to take care of my sick kiddo...catch you all later!


----------



## pyrxtc

xdanielleax said:


> Hi everyone!  Wow!  I haven't been on here in 2 years!  I've been scrolling through the threads for the past hour and forgot how much I missed it!  Since the last time I've been on, I've had a little boy.  He's 2 1/2 and I haven't sewn anything since he was born!  But, I really want to get back into it!  My Violette just turned 6.  She wants to be Bo Peep from Toy Story for halloween this year.  My son will be Buzz.  I wanted to know if any of you had any recommendations for a pattern that would work well for the Bo Peep costume?  I want to use bridal satin and get it as close to the movie version as possible.  Can't wait to jump back in to sewing and the boards!



Welcome back and congratulations on the little boy !

Simplicity has a great Bo Peep costume

http://www.simplicity.com/p-1530-costumes.aspx

A quick google search bring up images of close ups on the front of her dress and full front and back pictures of her dress.

This pattern looks more like Bo Peep for the bottom half and sleeves.

http://mccallpattern.mccall.com/m5494-products-8711.php?page_id=494






You could use the top skirt from this






http://mccallpattern.mccall.com/m6187-products-11302.php?page_id=494

You just need a pants pattern for the ruffled pants. Adding ruffles should be easy.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

aboveH20 said:


> I did the "double" diagonal for Dorrrine's quilt.



Dorrrine's quilt is too cute!  I made one for my granddaughter but really didn't know what I was doing so I winged it!



karrierock said:


>



They are all great but your baby alien is just too cute!



nannye said:


> OHHH I'm in Love with the Hungry Caterpillar dresses!!!! Is that the Simply Sweet Pattern?




Yes, I think you can do just about anything with the Simply Sweet and Easy Fits, so versatile!


----------



## tricia

TinkNH said:


> which reminds me: question: can anyone point me in the direction of a pattern for a cool top made from cotton for a 10 yr old?  I have already made her several of the Avivilo tween ruffle top, so need something different, shes 10 and not into things that are overly girly girl, but i need to make her a top to match outfits I made the twins...and I am a bit stuck at the moment.
> 
> off to take care of my sick kiddo...catch you all later!




I have seen this http://oliverands.com/blog/2010/06/ruffled-halter-free-downloadable-pattern.html  made for a tween.

Also what about just a pillowcase style top?




xdanielleax said:


> Hi everyone!  Wow!  I haven't been on here in 2 years!  I've been scrolling through the threads for the past hour and forgot how much I missed it!  Since the last time I've been on, I've had a little boy.  He's 2 1/2 and I haven't sewn anything since he was born!  But, I really want to get back into it!  My Violette just turned 6.  She wants to be Bo Peep from Toy Story for halloween this year.  My son will be Buzz.  I wanted to know if any of you had any recommendations for a pattern that would work well for the Bo Peep costume?  I want to use bridal satin and get it as close to the movie version as possible.  Can't wait to jump back in to sewing and the boards!



Tom made a gorgeous Bo Peep for Leighana a long time ago.  Let me see if I can find a pic for you.


----------



## xdanielleax

pyrxtc said:


> Welcome back and congratulations on the little boy !
> 
> Simplicity has a great Bo Peep costume
> 
> http://www.simplicity.com/p-1530-costumes.aspx
> 
> A quick google search bring up images of close ups on the front of her dress and full front and back pictures of her dress.
> 
> This pattern looks more like Bo Peep for the bottom half and sleeves.
> 
> http://mccallpattern.mccall.com/m5494-products-8711.php?page_id=494
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could use the top skirt from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://mccallpattern.mccall.com/m6187-products-11302.php?page_id=494
> 
> You just need a pants pattern for the ruffled pants. Adding ruffles should be easy.




Thanks so much!  That Mccall pattern with the witch actually looks perfect! I'd just need to modify the bodice to add a corset piece.


----------



## tricia

and here is a link to the one Tom made.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...03632813.85317.297221956971801&type=3&theater


----------



## dianemom2

xdanielleax said:


> Hi everyone!  Wow!  I haven't been on here in 2 years!  I've been scrolling through the threads for the past hour and forgot how much I missed it!  Since the last time I've been on, I've had a little boy.  He's 2 1/2 and I haven't sewn anything since he was born!  But, I really want to get back into it!  My Violette just turned 6.  She wants to be Bo Peep from Toy Story for halloween this year.  My son will be Buzz.  I wanted to know if any of you had any recommendations for a pattern that would work well for the Bo Peep costume?  I want to use bridal satin and get it as close to the movie version as possible.  Can't wait to jump back in to sewing and the boards!


Congratulations on your little boy and welcome back!  I see that somebody else also posted about the Little Bo Peep costumes from Simplicity and McCalls.  They will probably put the patterns on sale at Joanns over Labor Day weekend.  You might be able to adapt your own pattern if you have a cute dress pattern with puffed sleeves.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> They are growing up fast, darn kids!  It was so nice of my daughter to have a little girl for me to sew for, lol.  Although, a little boy would have been just as wonderful.
> 
> I am really impressed with the lunches your kids take! My kids don't take lunches every day although we are going to try to more often because the cafeteria food is so awful.  I bought some bento boxes and was inspired to try some really creative stuff but haven't done it so far!


My kids used to buy occasionally in elementary school.  But then the year my younger daughter bought lunch most days, I noticed that she started gaining a lot of weight.  I decided to limit them buying to two days a week.  Then when they got to middle school, the lunch line was so long and so slow, they decided to bring lunch every day.  They pack their own lunches but I do help them decide what to pack and we often shop for the food together on Sunday afternoons.

Maybe your next grandchild will be a little boy to sew for.  



TinkNH said:


> which reminds me: question: can anyone point me in the direction of a pattern for a cool top made from cotton for a 10 yr old?  I have already made her several of the Avivilo tween ruffle top, so need something different, shes 10 and not into things that are overly girly girl, but i need to make her a top to match outfits I made the twins...and I am a bit stuck at the moment.



I was just looking at the Simplicity pattern book at Joanns with my 12 yo dd.  She saw a few things that she thought were cute.  You can also check Lil Blue Boo's website.  Her patterns are quite trendy.  My daughters like the tank style dress made with different t-shirts.  I might actually get to make them something!  Of course, they told me that they liked it just as summer is ending so it will go on my project list for next summer.


----------



## starann

You ladies are amazing, when I grow up I want to sew just like you all!!! LOL!

My mom recently gave me her sewing machine (she moved to Vegas and she was just too heavy to take along).  Not sure what kind it is as it is currently burried in my craft room/front porch/place we keep things that have no home.  My plan is once the Big Boys go back to school (on monday ) to get the craft room cleaned out and functional.

Then I can waste time (that should be spent cleaning out other parts of the house) sewing.  

So what would a good start project be?  Pillowcase? blanket?  I took home ec in school but that was..that was....that was longer than I want to post on a public forum.


----------



## ColonelHathi

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here are some things I have been working on lately.
> Most of what I have done so far is Back-to-School stuff and I might be too late this year but that's ok.



Super cute pants (and other dresses/outfits)! I am trying to do something similar on a pair of jeans for DD for a MK outfit, and curious how much you cut off the jeans hem when adding the ruffle? With the ruffle added is the length longer than the original jeans length, or a little longer because the ruffle kicks up a bit? TIA


----------



## PrincessMickey

Sew into Disney said:


>



Very cute, I love it!!



VBAndrea said:


> I made Judy an Aivilo style tote bag -- only way larger and with a few modifications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa received a quilted reversible ballet tote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel received a guitar/music quilted reversible tote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made luggage tags for the Friday night crowd and their children:



Love it all. I really should make luggage tags for us but I always have other things I would rather make, and we don't travel a whole lot but I still want to make them.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> It's the first day of school here!  I was up until past midnight working on outfits for my kiddos because I put if off until the last minute.
> 
> Here's my 3rd grade diva!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my second grader!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all of the compliments on my other things!  It always means so much!
> 
> I have a ton of things I want to quote on but I have to run back to the school because when I got home I noticed I had left sandwiches on the counter instead of putting them in the lunch boxes.  So all they have now are grapes and a cheese stick unless I run them to them, lol.
> 
> Back later!



Love the outfits. I need to start making lunches more often, it's just so much more convenient to let them buy their lunch but I know it's not as healthy for them.



starann said:


> You ladies are amazing, when I grow up I want to sew just like you all!!! LOL!
> 
> My mom recently gave me her sewing machine (she moved to Vegas and she was just too heavy to take along).  Not sure what kind it is as it is currently burried in my craft room/front porch/place we keep things that have no home.  My plan is once the Big Boys go back to school (on monday ) to get the craft room cleaned out and functional.
> 
> Then I can waste time (that should be spent cleaning out other parts of the house) sewing.
> 
> So what would a good start project be?  Pillowcase? blanket?  I took home ec in school but that was..that was....that was longer than I want to post on a public forum.



Welcome! One of the best atterns to make for your first project is the easyfit pants by CarlaC on You Can Make This .com That was my first project, it is like a sewing lesson and pattern all in one.


----------



## xdanielleax

Ooo!  I just remembered I have CarlaC's Precious Dress pattern.  That should work great with Bo Peep, then I'll just add corset pieces to the bodice!


----------



## VBAndrea

FIRST AND FOREMOST I WANT TO SHARE MY GOOD NEWS:

For those who haven't been following along my little girl doggie had elevated liver labs at her last check up and had to go on some medication.  It may have been hepatitis or a few other disorders that really didn't match with her physical exam.  Good news is that yesterday's results were PERFECTLY NORMAL!  Vet attributes it to something that stressed her liver -- idiopathic.  Important thing is she is normal and we will just watch her for any physical signs of distress 







WyomingMomof6 said:


> Andrea, I am in love with all of those bags!  One of these days I am going to make Alexa a music bag for piano lessons (actually have been planning on this for two years) and something like Rachel's bag would be perfect!


I made my Alexa a tote for her piano music last year using the music note fabric -- so what I used for Rachel was leftovers lol!  I put pockets on the inside (which are never used) so it wasn't reversible.  I also put a snap closure on it which doesn't work once the books are in the bag -- so if I had to do it again I would do it like the ones I made for Rachel and Lisa.



TinkNH said:


> wow a few days without checking the thread and theres WTMTQ but oh so many cute outfits!
> 
> I have been busy..our trip is fast approaching so I have been trying to get everything I wanted to make done.  I still have a few things to finish then I will try to get pictures of things to post.  Today however I have one kid who is puking  so I do not see any time to sew happening until after bedtime...
> 
> And I forget who asked about the ipad..bu I LOVE mine.  I have all my PDF patterns on it so I can have it right next to the sewing machine...and also put my headphones on and listen to music as I sew.  I use it every day, if I had the money I would have one for each kid..its a lifesaver when we are stuck waiting somewhere ...like a Dr office. or something
> 
> which reminds me: question: can anyone point me in the direction of a pattern for a cool top made from cotton for a 10 yr old?  I have already made her several of the Avivilo tween ruffle top, so need something different, shes 10 and not into things that are overly girly girl, but i need to make her a top to match outfits I made the twins...and I am a bit stuck at the moment.
> 
> off to take care of my sick kiddo...catch you all later!


Sorry you have a puker on your hands today.  My dd is sick too, but just complaining of h/a and stomach ache.  I won't complain, whining is more tolerable than puking.

Do you sew at all with knits?  The Olivia makes a great top (though not 100% certain what size it goes to) and Sewing Clothes Kids love has another great shirt for knits.  So if you don't sew with knits, start!  They are easy to work with   For cottons, as you requested, we have a Miss Mary pattern which is a wrap dress but you can also make it a top.  It's on YCMT.  There is also a peasant style dress/top pattern by Carla that comes in larger sizes that could work.

Cheryl asked about the Ipad.  I told her I would test it for her 



starann said:


> You ladies are amazing, when I grow up I want to sew just like you all!!! LOL!
> 
> My mom recently gave me her sewing machine (she moved to Vegas and she was just too heavy to take along).  Not sure what kind it is as it is currently burried in my craft room/front porch/place we keep things that have no home.  My plan is once the Big Boys go back to school (on monday ) to get the craft room cleaned out and functional.
> 
> Then I can waste time (that should be spent cleaning out other parts of the house) sewing.
> 
> So what would a good start project be?  Pillowcase? blanket?  I took home ec in school but that was..that was....that was longer than I want to post on a public forum.


I second what Sarah says -- I would start with Easy Fits.  Make pj bottoms for your first project so if they aren't perfect no one else will know.  You can buy the pattern on YouCanMakeThis.com

And the easy fits are great for boys!



ColonelHathi said:


> Super cute pants (and other dresses/outfits)! I am trying to do something similar on a pair of jeans for DD for a MK outfit, and curious how much you cut off the jeans hem when adding the ruffle? With the ruffle added is the length longer than the original jeans length, or a little longer because the ruffle kicks up a bit? TIA


All you need to do is account for the length of the ruffle and seam allowance.  I tend to cut off very little b/c my dd is really thin so length on jeans is rarely long enough.  Also, if you go too short you can add a double ruffle.  It's very forgiving.


----------



## sewmess

McDuck said:


> After doing two teeth-gnashing men's western frock coats for an indie movie my brother is making, I finally got to sew something fun!!!  I made a Simply Sweet with princess modifications and my mom helped me make a coordinating hairbow as part of our fundraising efforts for Team Gleason for ALS patients. (DH and I are trying to raise money for them as we train for the Half Marathon at WDW)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first attempt at princess modifications and I really liked how they came out!! (Now I think I'll need to add a princess modification dress for my DD to my to-do list!  LOL)



This is a great outfit!  I always love the use of organza types with cotton, but that's just me.

Wyomingmomof6 - I always wing it.  That may be a slight problem, but even when I use a pattern, I tend think of them more as guidelines.


----------



## ivey_family

Sew into Disney said:


> I haven't figured out how I am going to transfer all of my files from my "dead" laptop to my new one. I am glad that I have a few photos that I e-mailed myself. I finished this Pooh dress the other night and I am thrilled with it. I love when I imagine something and it comes out better.  (It is an apron knot dress) I just pinned it for the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am off to bed. I am supposed to be up early to go look at a daycare for my daughter. *sigh*



This is just so cute!  Very creative!



goteamwood said:


> I did. We have amazon Prime for 2-day shipping. I got mind literally a couple weeks ago. There are sites (I think) that track amazon prices and email you when they go down for a certain item. I haven't used them in a while so I can't recommend a specific one. But my 770 was less than $550.



Ooo, thank you for the tip!  I *thought* the price had gone up recently, but then was doubting my memory.  



McDuck said:


> After doing two teeth-gnashing men's western frock coats for an indie movie my brother is making, I finally got to sew something fun!!!  I made a Simply Sweet with princess modifications and my mom helped me make a coordinating hairbow as part of our fundraising efforts for Team Gleason for ALS patients. (DH and I are trying to raise money for them as we train for the Half Marathon at WDW)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first attempt at princess modifications and I really liked how they came out!! (Now I think I'll need to add a princess modification dress for my DD to my to-do list!  LOL)



Clever use of fabric!  Good luck with your fundraising!



VBAndrea said:


> FIRST AND FOREMOST I WANT TO SHARE MY GOOD NEWS:
> 
> For those who haven't been following along my little girl doggie had elevated liver labs at her last check up and had to go on some medication.  It may have been hepatitis or a few other disorders that really didn't match with her physical exam.  Good news is that yesterday's results were PERFECTLY NORMAL!  Vet attributes it to something that stressed her liver -- idiopathic.  Important thing is she is normal and we will just watch her for any physical signs .



Yay for good news on your fur baby!

The kids are napping, so I'm off to ruffle my fingers off.  

Regards,
C.


----------



## cogero

I had multi quoted but J hit something and it disappeared.

Sandi NYC isn't any cheaper than Disney and hotels can be expensive. Also the Disney store is no longer on 5th avenue it is down in Times Square. 

Andrea that is good new about your puppy.

I have posted what I have done on my pre trip report. I am off to take my girl to martial arts and make a list of what needs to get done tonight.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

VBAndrea said:
			
		

> FIRST AND FOREMOST I WANT TO SHARE MY GOOD NEWS:
> 
> For those who haven't been following along my little girl doggie had elevated liver labs at her last check up and had to go on some medication.  It may have been hepatitis or a few other disorders that really didn't match with her physical exam.  Good news is that yesterday's results were PERFECTLY NORMAL!  Vet attributes it to something that stressed her liver -- idiopathic.  Important thing is she is normal and we will just watch her for any physical signs of distress


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Glad to hear good news. What symptoms was she having that made you get her tested?  My dog just got spayed and she has a nasty smell that I can't figure out and we've given her 3 baths in a week. And I need to wait until next week to take her to the vet to investigate. Her ear smells, but not sure if that's it. Hopefully its nothing internal.


----------



## cogero

BabyRapunzel said:
			
		

> Glad to hear good news. What symptoms was she having that made you get her tested?  My dog just got spayed and she has a nasty smell that I can't figure out and we've given her 3 baths in a week. And I need to wait until next week to take her to the vet to investigate. Her ear smells, but not sure if that's it. Hopefully its nothing internal.



The ears could definitely be the smell. We had a Samoyed who that happened with, I will ask dh when he gets up how we treated it since it was about 11 or 12 years ago.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Andrea, good news about your puppy!

Sandi, I second what everyone else has said about NYC.  We went there for 8 days in May and spent every bit as much as we do going to WDW.  Possibly more.  It was a fun trip but I want to go back when my two youngest are older.  They got bored easily at places my husband and I wanted to spend more time at.  My son had the opportunity to sing at Carnegie Hall so I would have missed it for anything though!  Not by himself, with a college choir.


----------



## aboveH20

As of his last phone call, my baby has made it to California.  Now he needs to find a place to live.




VBAndrea said:


> FIRST AND FOREMOST I WANT TO SHARE MY GOOD NEWS:
> 
> For those who haven't been following along my little girl doggie had elevated liver labs at her last check up and had to go on some medication.  It may have been hepatitis or a few other disorders that really didn't match with her physical exam.  Good news is that yesterday's results were PERFECTLY NORMAL!  Vet attributes it to something that stressed her liver -- idiopathic.  Important thing is she is normal and we will just watch her for any physical signs of distress








WyomingMomof6 said:


> Dorrrine's quilt is too cute!  I made one for my granddaughter but really didn't know what I was doing so I winged it!



Thanks.  Winging is good! 



DiznyDi said:


> There is simply too much here to quote..... I'm in awe of the creativity among the posters on this thread.  While I may not post much, I read the thread daily. Unfortunately I have no kiddos to sew for. Most of my sewing is in church paraments, banners, flags and pastoral stoles for my DD and DSIL - both ordained ministers.  Would be rather peculiar to have a Mickey Mouse on a church parament.





Sounds like you do a lot of interesting sewing.

There must be many stresses and blessings for a clergy couple.  I hope they find it fulfilling and find time for each other.



Sandi S said:


> I'm already thinking about the next Disney trip...planning for August 2014 - next summer I want to do Boston and NYC as a road trip with the kids so that will be a much cheaper than Disney adventure (but we may have to visit the NYC Disney store on 5th Avenue of course).
> 
> Happy sewing, ladies!



We just spent three nights in New York and were surprised at how much money we left there -- and we stayed at my son's apartment so didn't even have to get a hotel room.  

I think the new Disney store is disappointing compared with the former one on Fifth Ave.  I'm guessing your sons aren't into the American Girl store. 

But, everyone has to go at least once, so do plenty of advance planning.

Chiara will probably disagree, but I think they purposely hide the subway stations just to annoy *me*!


----------



## nowellsl

cogero said:


> The ears could definitely be the smell. We had a Samoyed who that happened with, I will ask dh when he gets up how we treated it since it was about 11 or 12 years ago.



Probably a yeast infection.  My dog gets them every so often.  Usually she gets an ear wash and ear drops (which she hates).


----------



## ColonelHathi

VBAndrea said:
			
		

> All you need to do is account for the length of the ruffle and seam allowance.  I tend to cut off very little b/c my dd is really thin so length on jeans is rarely long enough.  Also, if you go too short you can add a double ruffle.  It's very forgiving.



thanks once again Andrea! DD is a little string bean (95th percentile for height) so this helps -and I love the double ruffle idea if I come up short! Totally guessing for next Oct using a growth chart.


----------



## TinkNH

tricia said:


> I have seen this http://oliverands.com/blog/2010/06/ruffled-halter-free-downloadable-pattern.html  made for a tween.
> 
> Also what about just a pillowcase style top?
> 
> .



Thanks everyone who replied...I forgot i had downloaded this pattern..it will work perfect!  I have tried knits but this is to match stuff I made the twins with the new nemo and squirt fabric...so needed something in cotton   This will match and she likes it (its girly but not tooo girly  )

My pukey kid is asleep so I may actually get to sew for a bit tonight!!


----------



## Yoshiandi

If it wasn't for the links on the first page, I don't think I would have been able to figure out what I was doing wrong for my applique.  I could never re-hoop the material properly and it was starting at the wrong points.. just off by a bit.   I bought the spray adhesive and will attempt again tomorrow. 

But I did get this done with my new machine!! I am loving that I got one that has the 5x7 hoop.






I am going to cut him off the brown material and iron on the shirt I have and do some hand stitching to keep him in place.  LOVE having an embroidery machine


----------



## xdanielleax

Just finished hand painting the polka dots on the skirt fabric for Violette's Bo Peep costume.  My back is killing me! haha  I forgot how painful...literally...that these projects can be!


----------



## BabyRapunzel

nowellsl said:
			
		

> Probably a yeast infection.  My dog gets them every so often.  Usually she gets an ear wash and ear drops (which she hates).



Thanks, I will check into this. Hope that's all it is.



			
				TinkNH said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone who replied...I forgot i had downloaded this pattern..it will work perfect!  I have tried knits but this is to match stuff I made the twins with the new nemo and squirt fabric...so needed something in cotton   This will match and she likes it (its girly but not tooo girly  )
> 
> My pukey kid is asleep so I may actually get to sew for a bit tonight!!



Hopefully you get some cute things done tonight. Hope your baby is feeling better.



			
				Yoshiandi said:
			
		

> If it wasn't for the links on the first page, I don't think I would have been able to figure out what I was doing wrong for my applique.  I could never re-hoop the material properly and it was starting at the wrong points.. just off by a bit.   I bought the spray adhesive and will attempt again tomorrow.
> 
> But I did get this done with my new machine!! I am loving that I got one that has the 5x7 hoop.
> 
> I am going to cut him off the brown material and iron on the shirt I have and do some hand stitching to keep him in place.  LOVE having an embroidery machine



That is cute!



			
				xdanielleax said:
			
		

> Just finished hand painting the polka dots on the skirt fabric for Violette's Bo Peep costume.  My back is killing me! haha  I forgot how painful...literally...that these projects can be!



Wow, impressive!



I finally finished the baby blanket, my first complete sewing and embroidery project, after several learning experiences and many hours.  Cotton should be a breeze after minky.


----------



## PrincessMickey

VBAndrea said:


> FIRST AND FOREMOST I WANT TO SHARE MY GOOD NEWS:
> 
> For those who haven't been following along my little girl doggie had elevated liver labs at her last check up and had to go on some medication.  It may have been hepatitis or a few other disorders that really didn't match with her physical exam.  Good news is that yesterday's results were PERFECTLY NORMAL!  Vet attributes it to something that stressed her liver -- idiopathic.  Important thing is she is normal and we will just watch her for any physical signs of distress



Glad to hear she is doing much better! Now if only you can get your house to sell...



Yoshiandi said:


>



Looks great, I love Bambi! I so need to get an embroidery machine.



xdanielleax said:


> Just finished hand painting the polka dots on the skirt fabric for Violette's Bo Peep costume.  My back is killing me! haha  I forgot how painful...literally...that these projects can be!



Very impressive. I don't have the paitence to hand paint all that.


So a few weeks ago I had an interview for a job which I passed. Over the last two weeks I had to take a lie detector test, compile all sorts of stuff like high school transcripts, letters of recommendation, etc, and they ran a full background on me. I have to meet with the investigator tomorrow afternoon. I don't have anything to hide or anything but for some reason I am super nervous about this. I am so hopefull to get this job and it's been such a long process to go through, I first filled out the application in May. I have been so nervous it has been driving me nuts. I tried sewing to get my mind off of it and ended up sewing one panel on upside down so I had to set that aside for another day.


----------



## PrincessMickey

BabyRapunzel said:


>



I missed quoting this in my last post. Looks fantastic, that fabric is so hard to work with. I did a blanket with minky last year and there were several times I wanted to just scream and throw it away. It looks great in the end but super frustrating.


----------



## VBAndrea

BabyRapunzel said:


> Glad to hear good news. What symptoms was she having that made you get her tested?  My dog just got spayed and she has a nasty smell that I can't figure out and we've given her 3 baths in a week. And I need to wait until next week to take her to the vet to investigate. Her ear smells, but not sure if that's it. Hopefully its nothing internal.


She was not having any symptoms.  They were doing routine testing for something parasitic and had to draw blood so asked me if I wanted a panel done as well.  Since it was only $35 more I said sure.  That is when the results came back showing the elevated liver enzymes.

A former dog of mine had an ear infection when I got her (she was a rescue).    Once that was treated the nasty dog smell went away.  



Yoshiandi said:


> If it wasn't for the links on the first page, I don't think I would have been able to figure out what I was doing wrong for my applique.  I could never re-hoop the material properly and it was starting at the wrong points.. just off by a bit.   I bought the spray adhesive and will attempt again tomorrow.
> 
> But I did get this done with my new machine!! I am loving that I got one that has the 5x7 hoop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to cut him off the brown material and iron on the shirt I have and do some hand stitching to keep him in place.  LOVE having an embroidery machine


THat looks great! I am not sure what you mean by re-hooping -- you are not supposed to rehoop during a project.  



xdanielleax said:


> Just finished hand painting the polka dots on the skirt fabric for Violette's Bo Peep costume.  My back is killing me! haha  I forgot how painful...literally...that these projects can be!


I have done painting before and I have to say you a brave for painting circles.  That has to be very difficult to get them to look so good.  Well done 



BabyRapunzel said:


> I finally finished the baby blanket, my first complete sewing and embroidery project, after several learning experiences and many hours.  Cotton should be a breeze after minky.


I LOVE it!  And I adore minky though I have never done a thing with it since it's so expensive.



PrincessMickey said:


> So a few weeks ago I had an interview for a job which I passed. Over the last two weeks I had to take a lie detector test, compile all sorts of stuff like high school transcripts, letters of recommendation, etc, and they ran a full background on me. I have to meet with the investigator tomorrow afternoon. I don't have anything to hide or anything but for some reason I am super nervous about this. I am so hopefull to get this job and it's been such a long process to go through, I first filled out the application in May. I have been so nervous it has been driving me nuts. I tried sewing to get my mind off of it and ended up sewing one panel on upside down so I had to set that aside for another day.


Good luck!  I worked as a contractor for the Dept of Defense for a bit and the application process was a bit much!  I never had to do a lie detector test though -- but had to be finger printed (which I already had been when I worked at the VA hospital but they had no record of ).


----------



## VBAndrea

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DIANE!!!!


----------



## Yoshiandi

THat looks great! I am not sure what you mean by re-hooping -- you are not supposed to rehoop during a project.  



***I had read in the manual that the material needed to be taught as a drum in order for you to work with it. It didn't say to not rehoop,   So here I am marking the fabric to try to line it up again   First mistake I have made so far.. at least I learned for the next project that I can just hold the material.


----------



## miprender

TinkNH said:


> which reminds me: question: can anyone point me in the direction of a pattern for a cool top made from cotton for a 10 yr old?  I have already made her several of the Avivilo tween ruffle top, so need something different, shes 10 and not into things that are overly girly girl, but i need to make her a top to match outfits I made the twins...and I am a bit stuck at the moment.
> 
> off to take care of my sick kiddo...catch you all later!



How about the Maddie top? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It really goes together nice, but unfortunately when I tried it on my DD the look was not good on her. It made her look like a linebacker 
_________________________________________

 Sorry to hear your son is sick. My DS4 when I was tucking him into bed was burning up. Today his fever is down and doesn't want to eat anything. Being the paranoid mother I am and the fact that we were eaten alive at the beachhouse I googled West Nile Virus. 

We are suppose to go back tonight to the beach house, but if he isn't feeling better I think I will take him to the doctors and keep him home.



tricia said:


> and here is a link to the one Tom made.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...03632813.85317.297221956971801&type=3&theater



That is so cute. I never saw that one.



starann said:


> You ladies are amazing, when I grow up I want to sew just like you all!!! LOL!
> 
> My mom recently gave me her sewing machine (she moved to Vegas and she was just too heavy to take along).  Not sure what kind it is as it is currently burried in my craft room/front porch/place we keep things that have no home.  My plan is once the Big Boys go back to school (on monday ) to get the craft room cleaned out and functional.
> 
> Then I can waste time (that should be spent cleaning out other parts of the house) sewing.
> 
> So what would a good start project be?  Pillowcase? blanket?  I took home ec in school but that was..that was....that was longer than I want to post on a public forum.







VBAndrea said:


> FIRST AND FOREMOST I WANT TO SHARE MY GOOD NEWS:
> 
> For those who haven't been following along my little girl doggie had elevated liver labs at her last check up and had to go on some medication.  It may have been hepatitis or a few other disorders that really didn't match with her physical exam.  Good news is that yesterday's results were PERFECTLY NORMAL!  Vet attributes it to something that stressed her liver -- idiopathic.  Important thing is she is normal and we will just watch her for any physical signs of distress



 that is terrific news.



Yoshiandi said:


> If it wasn't for the links on the first page, I don't think I would have been able to figure out what I was doing wrong for my applique.  I could never re-hoop the material properly and it was starting at the wrong points.. just off by a bit.   I bought the spray adhesive and will attempt again tomorrow.
> 
> But I did get this done with my new machine!! I am loving that I got one that has the 5x7 hoop.



The design is cute, but like Andrea stated... What do you mean by rehooping? When you take your hoop off to cut the fabric you would still leave it hooped. Otherwise it would be almost impossible to realign everything.



xdanielleax said:


> Just finished hand painting the polka dots on the skirt fabric for Violette's Bo Peep costume.  My back is killing me! haha  I forgot how painful...literally...that these projects can be!






BabyRapunzel said:


> I finally finished the baby blanket, my first complete sewing and embroidery project, after several learning experiences and many hours.  Cotton should be a breeze after minky.



Cute


----------



## BorkBorkBork

Andrea, I'm so glad your puppy is healthy! That must have been really scary.



BabyRapunzel said:


> I finally finished the baby blanket, my first complete sewing and embroidery project, after several learning experiences and many hours.  Cotton should be a breeze after minky.



Cute!! My daughter loves minky when she sees it in the store but I've never worked with it. I hear it sheds a ton. All your hard work paid off though, because Donald looks great!



PrincessMickey said:


> So a few weeks ago I had an interview for a job which I passed. Over the last two weeks I had to take a lie detector test, compile all sorts of stuff like high school transcripts, letters of recommendation, etc, and they ran a full background on me. I have to meet with the investigator tomorrow afternoon. I don't have anything to hide or anything but for some reason I am super nervous about this. I am so hopefull to get this job and it's been such a long process to go through, I first filled out the application in May. I have been so nervous it has been driving me nuts. I tried sewing to get my mind off of it and ended up sewing one panel on upside down so I had to set that aside for another day.



Good luck!  What a long and stressful process. I hope you get some good news soon!

I spent last night continuing organizing my fabric stash/sewing area. I watched Hoarders while doing it for some motivation! 

QUESTION: How do you guys organize your fabric scraps? I had them organized by size and just redid it by color in preparation for my 770. Also, I got a thread rack (50% off at Joann's), curved scissors and heavy weight cutaway stabilizer. Other than thread, is there anything else I need to be ready to use my machine when it comes? I'm planning to order the 80 spool thread set from Threadart. I haven't ordered the machine yet, still watching the price on Amazon.


----------



## tpettie

BorkBorkBork said:


> QUESTION: How do you guys organize your fabric scraps?



I too am trying to work this out...


----------



## Yoshiandi

By golly, I think I have it!!


----------



## dianemom2

Yoshiandi said:


> If it wasn't for the links on the first page, I don't think I would have been able to figure out what I was doing wrong for my applique.  I could never re-hoop the material properly and it was starting at the wrong points.. just off by a bit.   I bought the spray adhesive and will attempt again tomorrow.
> 
> But I did get this done with my new machine!! I am loving that I got one that has the 5x7 hoop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to cut him off the brown material and iron on the shirt I have and do some hand stitching to keep him in place.  LOVE having an embroidery machine


Very cute!  Don't unhoop your fabric/design for any reason.  You can never get it lined back up correctly!




xdanielleax said:


> Just finished hand painting the polka dots on the skirt fabric for Violette's Bo Peep costume.  My back is killing me! haha  I forgot how painful...literally...that these projects can be!


That is going to be one cute costume!  Can't wait to see what it looks like when it is finished.



BabyRapunzel said:


> I finally finished the baby blanket, my first complete sewing and embroidery project, after several learning experiences and many hours.  Cotton should be a breeze after minky.


How was the minky to work with?  Did you use a top stabilizer when you embroidered on it?



PrincessMickey said:


> So a few weeks ago I had an interview for a job which I passed. Over the last two weeks I had to take a lie detector test, compile all sorts of stuff like high school transcripts, letters of recommendation, etc, and they ran a full background on me. I have to meet with the investigator tomorrow afternoon. I don't have anything to hide or anything but for some reason I am super nervous about this. I am so hopefull to get this job and it's been such a long process to go through, I first filled out the application in May. I have been so nervous it has been driving me nuts. I tried sewing to get my mind off of it and ended up sewing one panel on upside down so I had to set that aside for another day.


Good luck with the job!  I hope you get good news soon.



VBAndrea said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DIANE!!!!


Awwww, thanks Andrea!

BTW, glad you got news about the doggie.  I'm very happy for you.



BorkBorkBork said:


> QUESTION: How do you guys organize your fabric scraps? I had them organized by size and just redid it by color in preparation for my 770. Also, I got a thread rack (50% off at Joann's), curved scissors and heavy weight cutaway stabilizer. Other than thread, is there anything else I need to be ready to use my machine when it comes? I'm planning to order the 80 spool thread set from Threadart. I haven't ordered the machine yet, still watching the price on Amazon.


I keep larger scraps (like 1/2 yard pieces) in a pile in the closet to be used for patchwork skirts etc.  My smaller pieces I have stacked up by color in a basket near my embroidery machine.  I keep them folded in fat quarter sizes in the basket.



Yoshiandi said:


> By golly, I think I have it!!


Good for you!


----------



## cogero

Happy birthday Diane  

Here are a couple things I have done recently.

A Nemo set





an outfit for J





I don't always share here because I post on facebook and my PTR so I don't want to innundate people with the same pictures.

Love all the cuteness posted. The Donald blanket is adorable.


----------



## vleeth

I'm thinking about getting a Brother Quattro 2 (demo).  I have a sign business, so it would be an extention of that.  But I don't even own a sewing machine.  Am I getting in over my head?


----------



## miprender

Well I took my son to the doctors. He still felt warm and now was throwing up too. The dr reassured me about it not being West Nile, but said there is a nasty stomach bug going around.  Needless to say we are not going back tonight to the beachhouse and who knows if we will go tomorrow either. Just praying that my other two don't get it since school starts Wednesday.



BorkBorkBork said:


> QUESTION: How do you guys organize your fabric scraps? I had them organized by size and just redid it by color in preparation for my 770. Also, I got a thread rack (50% off at Joann's), curved scissors and heavy weight cutaway stabilizer. Other than thread, is there anything else I need to be ready to use my machine when it comes? I'm planning to order the 80 spool thread set from Threadart. I haven't ordered the machine yet, still watching the price on Amazon.



I organize by color, but keep them inside gallon size ziploc bags, which I then keep in a huge tote next to me when I use my machine.



Yoshiandi said:


> By golly, I think I have it!!








cogero said:


> Here are a couple things I have done recently.
> 
> A Nemo set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an outfit for J
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't always share here because I post on facebook and my PTR so I don't want to innundate people with the same pictures.
> 
> Love all the cuteness posted. The Donald blanket is adorable.



Adorable. And I don't mind seeing it posted twice



vleeth said:


> I'm thinking about getting a Brother Quattro 2 (demo).  I have a sign business, so it would be an extention of that.  But I don't even own a sewing machine.  Am I getting in over my head?



Well if you don't like it, you can always give it to me 

That is on my dream list. When you purchase it they should provide some classes on it because it does almost anything but make lunch for you.


----------



## vleeth

> Well if you don't like it, you can always give it to me
> 
> That is on my dream list. When you purchase it they should provide some classes on it because it does almost anything but make lunch for you.



Is there one I can get that will make lunch for me?  That would be awesome.  My other choice is the Brother PR600.  6 needles, but no Disney stuff.


----------



## smile5sunshine

My apologies. I only went back and grabbed quotes from the last three pages but I DID read through everything.

The Pooh Honey Pot dress was SUPER CUTE!!!

LOVED that little alien baby! What a clever idea for the carrier cover!

Andrea, your tote bags were AMAZING!!! I LOVE the fabric you found for Rachel's (the guitars).



Yoshiandi said:


>



Looking good! 



xdanielleax said:


> Just finished hand painting the polka dots on the skirt fabric for Violette's Bo Peep costume.  My back is killing me! haha  I forgot how painful...literally...that these projects can be!



Now THAT takes dedication! Can't wait to see the finished dress!



BabyRapunzel said:


> I finally finished the baby blanket, my first complete sewing and embroidery project, after several learning experiences and many hours.  Cotton should be a breeze after minky.



I <3 Donald! Hope they enjoy it!



PrincessMickey said:


> So a few weeks ago I had an interview for a job which I passed. Over the last two weeks I had to take a lie detector test, compile all sorts of stuff like high school transcripts, letters of recommendation, etc, and they ran a full background on me. I have to meet with the investigator tomorrow afternoon. I don't have anything to hide or anything but for some reason I am super nervous about this. I am so hopefull to get this job and it's been such a long process to go through, I first filled out the application in May. I have been so nervous it has been driving me nuts. I tried sewing to get my mind off of it and ended up sewing one panel on upside down so I had to set that aside for another day.



Sorry you are so nervous about the interview. WOW that has been a LONG process. FX it pays off and you land the job!



miprender said:


> Sorry to hear your son is sick. My DS4 when I was tucking him into bed was burning up. Today his fever is down and doesn't want to eat anything. Being the paranoid mother I am and the fact that we were eaten alive at the beachhouse I googled West Nile Virus.
> 
> We are suppose to go back tonight to the beach house, but if he isn't feeling better I think I will take him to the doctors and keep him home.



Oh no! I'm so sorry that your DS is sick. FX that it's something simple like a cold and NOT west nile. HUGS and prayers he gets over it quickly



BorkBorkBork said:


> I spent last night continuing organizing my fabric stash/sewing area. I watched Hoarders while doing it for some motivation!
> 
> QUESTION: How do you guys organize your fabric scraps? I had them organized by size and just redid it by color in preparation for my 770. Also, I got a thread rack (50% off at Joann's), curved scissors and heavy weight cutaway stabilizer. Other than thread, is there anything else I need to be ready to use my machine when it comes? I'm planning to order the 80 spool thread set from Threadart. I haven't ordered the machine yet, still watching the price on Amazon.



Congrats on cleaning up your sewing space! I organize my scraps by color and store each grouping in a gallon zip lock bag.



Yoshiandi said:


> By golly, I think I have it!!




HURRAY HURRAY!!!



cogero said:


> Happy birthday Diane
> 
> Here are a couple things I have done recently.
> 
> 
> an outfit for J



I LOVE the set for J! So cute!



starann said:


> You ladies are amazing, when I grow up I want to sew just like you all!!! LOL!
> 
> My mom recently gave me her sewing machine (she moved to Vegas and she was just too heavy to take along).  Not sure what kind it is as it is currently burried in my craft room/front porch/place we keep things that have no home.  My plan is once the Big Boys go back to school (on monday ) to get the craft room cleaned out and functional.
> 
> Then I can waste time (that should be spent cleaning out other parts of the house) sewing.
> 
> So what would a good start project be?  Pillowcase? blanket?  I took home ec in school but that was..that was....that was longer than I want to post on a public forum.



I agree with whoever suggested the pajama pants/shorts! great easy beginner project with something you will be able to use, even if there are some small mistakes. 



VBAndrea said:


> FIRST AND FOREMOST I WANT TO SHARE MY GOOD NEWS:
> 
> For those who haven't been following along my little girl doggie had elevated liver labs at her last check up and had to go on some medication.  It may have been hepatitis or a few other disorders that really didn't match with her physical exam.  Good news is that yesterday's results were PERFECTLY NORMAL!  Vet attributes it to something that stressed her liver -- idiopathic.  Important thing is she is normal and we will just watch her for any physical signs of distress



THIS IS SUCH HAPPY NEWS!!!! YAY!!!!



aboveH20 said:


> As of his last phone call, my baby has made it to California.  Now he needs to find a place to live.



Glad he arrived safely. 

Sunshine


----------



## lillyshelle

Hello All!
I am a young mother of a 2 year old DD. My mother has been in and out of Dis Boards for many years (prob since it started). That is how I found your thread.

ANYWAY we are going in Feb 2012 to take my DD to the WDW (staying in a savannah view studio at AKL). This will be my first time staying at AKL and I'm so excited!!!!  

I sew a little and also embroider/applique. I am wanting to know where I can get a pattern for the princess dresses?  I love PDF patterns so I would prefer those over Simplicity's princess pattern. Please help me get to the right website or person. I have looked at etsy but I did not see anything.


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> Happy birthday Diane
> 
> Here are a couple things I have done recently.
> 
> A Nemo set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an outfit for J


Thanks for the birthday wishes Chiara.

Love the two outfits.  I don't mind seeing them in multiple places.  They are so cute!



vleeth said:


> I'm thinking about getting a Brother Quattro 2 (demo).  I have a sign business, so it would be an extention of that.  But I don't even own a sewing machine.  Am I getting in over my head?


OOOHHH!  Lucky you!  I agree with the fact that you should be provided with lessons on the machine as part of your purchase.  Are you purchasing digitizing software as well to be able to create the designs you want to put on things?  Without that, you won't be able to do things that look like the signs you make.



lillyshelle said:


> Hello All!
> I am a young mother of a 2 year old DD.
> 
> I sew a little and also embroider/applique. I am wanting to know where I can get a pattern for the princess dresses?  I love PDF patterns so I would prefer those over Simplicity's princess pattern. Please help me get to the right website or person. I have looked at etsy but I did not see anything.


Most of us start out with the Simply Sweet pattern by CarlaC, the Scientific Seamstress.  It is a very versatile basic sundress pattern.  Then she has a section on her blog where she explains how to "princessify" the pattern.  You can find the pattern on Youcanmakethis.com.  I've made that dress pattern a million times and I don't ever see an end to the possibilities.



miprender said:


> Well I took my son to the doctors. He still felt warm and now was throwing up too. The dr reassured me about it not being West Nile, but said there is a nasty stomach bug going around.  Needless to say we are not going back tonight to the beachhouse and who knows if we will go tomorrow either. Just praying that my other two don't get it since school starts Wednesday.


I hope your little guy gets better and definitely hope that the others don't get it.  It would be pretty stinky to miss the first day of school.


----------



## sewmess

dianemom2 said:


> I keep larger scraps (like 1/2 yard pieces) in a pile in the closet to be used for patchwork skirts etc.  My smaller pieces I have stacked up by color in a basket near my embroidery machine.  I keep them folded in fat quarter sizes in the basket.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Organize scraps?   I have about three baggies with my scrap pieces just kind of stuffed in willy nilly.  Maybe I should actually organize them.


----------



## VBAndrea

BorkBorkBork said:


> QUESTION: How do you guys organize your fabric scraps? I had them organized by size and just redid it by color in preparation for my 770. Also, I got a thread rack (50% off at Joann's), curved scissors and heavy weight cutaway stabilizer. Other than thread, is there anything else I need to be ready to use my machine when it comes? I'm planning to order the 80 spool thread set from Threadart. I haven't ordered the machine yet, still watching the price on Amazon.


The larger scraps I fold like fat quarters and have them in two baskets lined up by color.  For small scraps I keep them in ziploc baggies in a drawer, again organized by color.  My zip locs are so stuffed I can't zip them shut!  I have seen some people use the clear shoe organizers that hang over the door for scraps too.



Yoshiandi said:


> By golly, I think I have it!!


  Looks perfect!!!!



cogero said:


> Here are a couple things I have done recently.
> 
> A Nemo set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an outfit for J
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't always share here because I post on facebook and my PTR so I don't want to innundate people with the same pictures.
> 
> Love all the cuteness posted. The Donald blanket is adorable.


Love everything!  I finally got caught up on your ptr yesterday -- boy was I behind and boy were you busy!



lillyshelle said:


> Hello All!
> I am a young mother of a 2 year old DD. My mother has been in and out of Dis Boards for many years (prob since it started). That is how I found your thread.
> 
> ANYWAY we are going in Feb 2012 to take my DD to the WDW (staying in a savannah view studio at AKL). This will be my first time staying at AKL and I'm so excited!!!!
> 
> I sew a little and also embroider/applique. I am wanting to know where I can get a pattern for the princess dresses?  I love PDF patterns so I would prefer those over Simplicity's princess pattern. Please help me get to the right website or person. I have looked at etsy but I did not see anything.


I agree with Diane.  I would take a pattern like the SImply Sweet or the Portrait Peasant and doctor it up to be a princess gown.  On Carla's blog she shows how to do Cinderella, Aurora and Belle.  And someone (no clue who) made a stunning Rapunzel dress for Lisa's Big Give which looked to be based off a customary pdf pattern.


----------



## BorkBorkBork

Yoshiandi said:


> By golly, I think I have it!!



Looks good! 



cogero said:


> Happy birthday Diane
> 
> Here are a couple things I have done recently.
> 
> A Nemo set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an outfit for J
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't always share here because I post on facebook and my PTR so I don't want to innundate people with the same pictures.
> 
> Love all the cuteness posted. The Donald blanket is adorable.



I love those outfits! Does anyone have a tutorial or tips for doing the machine embroidery on felt? Do you use stabilizer, what method do you use for attaching to the garment, those kind of things. I am gathering info! 



miprender said:


> Well I took my son to the doctors. He still felt warm and now was throwing up too. The dr reassured me about it not being West Nile, but said there is a nasty stomach bug going around.  Needless to say we are not going back tonight to the beachhouse and who knows if we will go tomorrow either. Just praying that my other two don't get it since school starts Wednesday.
> 
> I organize by color, but keep them inside gallon size ziploc bags, which I then keep in a huge tote next to me when I use my machine.



I hope your son feels much better soon! That is scary.

I decided to organize by color in gallon ziploc bags. These are all scraps smaller than a fat quarter, those are organized using Carla C's folding method in drawers.



smile5sunshine said:


> Congrats on cleaning up your sewing space! I organize my scraps by color and store each grouping in a gallon zip lock bag.



 This seems to be a good way to do it! Hopefully I can keep them neat.



sewmess said:


> dianemom2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep larger scraps (like 1/2 yard pieces) in a pile in the closet to be used for patchwork skirts etc.  My smaller pieces I have stacked up by color in a basket near my embroidery machine.  I keep them folded in fat quarter sizes in the basket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Organize scraps?   I have about three baggies with my scrap pieces just kind of stuffed in willy nilly.  Maybe I should actually organize them.
Click to expand...


Thanks everyone for chiming in. It seems like organizing by color as opposed to size as they were before is a good plan! I have way too many scraps. I made a big quilt this winter using only scraps but all it did was make more, smaller scraps! 

For those keeping track, the 770 is again "shipping in 1 to 2 months" on Amazon.


----------



## blessedmom4

VBAndrea said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DIANE!!!!






​
*Hope your having a FABULOUS DAY!!!!​*


----------



## PrincessMickey

Yoshiandi said:


> By golly, I think I have it!!



Looks great!!



cogero said:


> Happy birthday Diane
> 
> Here are a couple things I have done recently.
> 
> A Nemo set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an outfit for J
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't always share here because I post on facebook and my PTR so I don't want to innundate people with the same pictures.
> 
> Love all the cuteness posted. The Donald blanket is adorable.



Love both of them but I especially love Mad Hatter!



lillyshelle said:


> Hello All!
> I am a young mother of a 2 year old DD. My mother has been in and out of Dis Boards for many years (prob since it started). That is how I found your thread.
> 
> ANYWAY we are going in Feb 2012 to take my DD to the WDW (staying in a savannah view studio at AKL). This will be my first time staying at AKL and I'm so excited!!!!
> 
> I sew a little and also embroider/applique. I am wanting to know where I can get a pattern for the princess dresses?  I love PDF patterns so I would prefer those over Simplicity's princess pattern. Please help me get to the right website or person. I have looked at etsy but I did not see anything.



Welcome! I don't have girls but I would go with the Simply Sweet as suggested. 


I had my meeting this afternoonwith the background investigator. I was so nervous but everything seemed to go ok. He still has a few things he's waiting on but he hopes to wrap everything up tomorrow. He said if his manager approves of everything I could potentially have a job offer by next week. I'm still hopefull but don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## dianemom2

blessedmom4 said:


> ​
> *Hope your having a FABULOUS DAY!!!!​*


Thanks Judy!

I just got home from helping at the PTSA event for new students.  I was selling school spirit wear.  We just learned how to accept credit cards this year and we did a HUGE business tonight.  

I did some sewing yesterday but I can't show you what I made yet because it is for the Main Street Boutiques next launch.  It turned out great though and I can't wait to be able to show it to you all.

I'm hoping to get some sewing done next week when the kids are back in school.  I have a couple more patterns from my Ottobre magazine traced and ready to go.   

I picked up a couple of new Simplicity patterns when I was at Joanns last weekend.  I was checking them out on Sewing Pattern review and up popped a picture of Sandi's little girl Gracie.  She was wearing an apron knot dress that Sandi made for her.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

cogero said:
			
		

> The ears could definitely be the smell. We had a Samoyed who that happened with, I will ask dh when he gets up how we treated it since it was about 11 or 12 years ago.



Thank you!



			
				nowellsl said:
			
		

> Probably a yeast infection.  My dog gets them every so often.  Usually she gets an ear wash and ear drops (which she hates).



Thank you!

Thanks to you both, I smelled her ears and there was a definite smell, took her to the Vet today and there was bacteria, so now we have drops. Hopefully this works, the smell has been awful in the whole house.

And sorry to lose my other quotes, no luck with internet today. My computer is crashing as we speak and phone won't show the latest photos. 

Hope all the sick children begin feeling better soon.


Good luck with the job, PrincessMickey!


And, Happy Birthday Diane, hope it was a good one!


----------



## TinkNH

lillyshelle said:


> Hello All!
> I am a young mother of a 2 year old DD. My mother has been in and out of Dis Boards for many years (prob since it started). That is how I found your thread.
> 
> ANYWAY we are going in Feb 2012 to take my DD to the WDW (staying in a savannah view studio at AKL). This will be my first time staying at AKL and I'm so excited!!!!
> 
> I sew a little and also embroider/applique. I am wanting to know where I can get a pattern for the princess dresses?  I love PDF patterns so I would prefer those over Simplicity's princess pattern. Please help me get to the right website or person. I have looked at etsy but I did not see anything.




I used the portrait peasant from youcanmakethis.com for snow white and cinderella, and the simply sweet for sleeping beauty.  I will post pictures hopefully tomorrow...its a bit late now to get them done.  I think you can use those 2 patterns to make just about any of the princesses, they are super versatile and easy enough even for a total beginner like myself.


----------



## PrincessMickey

BabyRapunzel said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Good luck with the job, PrincessMickey!



Thank you, hopefully I'll know something by next week..

I forgot earlier to say Happy Birthday Diane, hope you had a wondefull day!!!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Don't you hate it when your kids tell you last minute they need something? My 15 yo needs a Christian t-shirt for tomorrow's field trip, or she has to wear her school uniform. (oh, the horror!). Lucky for her there's a Michael's 5 miles away, so her big sister drove her there to buy a shirt, while I worked out this design. It all came from my machine's pre-loaded designs, and she got a crash course in hooping stabilizer and floating a shirt. She also got the chore of trimming threads when it was all done. This is how it turned out...pretty good for a rush job done by a novice and a one handed mom I think!...I had carpal tunnel surgery an I'm in a cast halfway to my elbow, for those not on FB


----------



## cogero

BorkBorkBork said:


> Looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> I love those outfits! Does anyone have a tutorial or tips for doing the machine embroidery on felt? Do you use stabilizer, what method do you use for attaching to the garment, those kind of things. I am gathering info!



FOr Felt I hope it and one piece of stabilizer though you don't have to and then I trim it so it has a border I like and then sew it on with a straight stitch though you could zig zag it. I just like the straight stitch.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Don't you hate it when your kids tell you last minute they need something? My 15 yo needs a Christian t-shirt for tomorrow's field trip, or she has to wear her school uniform. (oh, the horror!). Lucky for her there's a Michael's 5 miles away, so her big sister drove her there to buy a shirt, while I worked out this design. It all came from my machine's pre-loaded designs, and she got a crash course in hooping stabilizer and floating a shirt. She also got the chore of trimming threads when it was all done. This is how it turned out...pretty good for a rush job done by a novice and a one handed mom I think!...I had carpal tunnel surgery an I'm in a cast halfway to my elbow, for those not on FB



This is great.


----------



## miprender

lillyshelle said:


> Hello All!
> I am a young mother of a 2 year old DD. My mother has been in and out of Dis Boards for many years (prob since it started). That is how I found your thread.
> 
> ANYWAY we are going in Feb 2012 to take my DD to the WDW (staying in a savannah view studio at AKL). This will be my first time staying at AKL and I'm so excited!!!!
> 
> I sew a little and also embroider/applique. I am wanting to know where I can get a pattern for the princess dresses?  I love PDF patterns so I would prefer those over Simplicity's princess pattern. Please help me get to the right website or person. I have looked at etsy but I did not see anything.



 You are going to love AKL And can't wait to see what you make. You can try looking online at YOUCANMAKETHIS.com and get the simply sweet. Alot of sewers have princessfied it.



dianemom2 said:


> T
> I hope your little guy gets better and definitely hope that the others don't get it.  It would be pretty stinky to miss the first day of school.



Thanks he is doing so much better. And I meant to wish you a Happy Bday here too!  So Happy Belated Birthday



BorkBorkBork said:


> I hope your son feels much better soon! That is scary.
> 
> .



He is doing much better. 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Don't you hate it when your kids tell you last minute they need something? My 15 yo needs a Christian t-shirt for tomorrow's field trip, or she has to wear her school uniform. (oh, the horror!). Lucky for her there's a Michael's 5 miles away, so her big sister drove her there to buy a shirt, while I worked out this design. It all came from my machine's pre-loaded designs, and she got a crash course in hooping stabilizer and floating a shirt. She also got the chore of trimming threads when it was all done. This is how it turned out...pretty good for a rush job done by a novice and a one handed mom I think!...I had carpal tunnel surgery an I'm in a cast halfway to my elbow, for those not on FB



 Great job. Isn't it nice to be able to whip something up now.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

dianemom2 said:
			
		

> How was the minky to work with?  Did you use a top stabilizer when you embroidered on it?



Minky was awful to work with, it moves and stretches. My rectangle ended up getting cut because I could never get it lined up all the way around after sewing the outside seam. Next time I should use spray stabilizer to help keep it in place. 

Also embroidery on it was a pill. People on tutorials said to use cut away and float the minky, well the design got all messed up. Also the bobbin thread wouldn't last and I had to take the hoop off and put it back, then silly me would pull it tight which messed up the alignment. 

Then I learned. I used cut away, hooped the cut away and the minky together and used water suitable on top and did not try to readjust the fabric once it started, and that worked the best for me.




			
				TinkerbelleMom said:
			
		

> Don't you hate it when your kids tell you last minute they need something? My 15 yo needs a Christian t-shirt for tomorrow's field trip, or she has to wear her school uniform. (oh, the horror!). Lucky for her there's a Michael's 5 miles away, so her big sister drove her there to buy a shirt, while I worked out this design. It all came from my machine's pre-loaded designs, and she got a crash course in hooping stabilizer and floating a shirt. She also got the chore of trimming threads when it was all done. This is how it turned out...pretty good for a rush job done by a novice and a one handed mom I think!...I had carpal tunnel surgery an I'm in a cast halfway to my elbow, for those not on FB



Nice job for 1 arm.



Question... anyone embroider on onesies? I have a PE 770, do I need a ballpoint needle? Any tricks about this project I should know?


Also any tricks for embroidery on a towel?


----------



## dianemom2

PrincessMickey said:


> I forgot earlier to say Happy Birthday Diane, hope you had a wondefull day!!!


Thanks!



miprender said:


> Thanks he is doing so much better. And I meant to wish you a Happy Bday here too!  So Happy Belated


Thanks!  This year was definitely better than last year.  Last year was the year we had the big earthquake on my birthday!



BabyRapunzel said:


> Minky was awful to work with, it moves and stretches. My rectangle ended up getting cut because I could never get it lined up all the way around after sewing the outside seam. Next time I should use spray stabilizer to help keep it in place.
> 
> Also embroidery on it was a pill. People on tutorials said to use cut away and float the minky, well the design got all messed up. Also the bobbin thread wouldn't last and I had to take the hoop off and put it back, then silly me would pull it tight which messed up the alignment.
> 
> Then I learned. I used cut away, hooped the cut away and the minky together and used water suitable on top and did not try to readjust the fabric once it started, and that worked the best for me.
> 
> 
> Question... anyone embroider on onesies? I have a PE 770, do I need a ballpoint needle? Any tricks about this project I should know?
> 
> 
> Also any tricks for embroidery on a towel?


Sounds like the minky was hard to work with.  I know that Beth said that just sewing on it was difficult when she made a blanket for her new granddaughter earlier in the summer.  I guess I will continue to avoid working with it.  LOL!

Marianne found a trick to hooping a onesie.  Maybe she'll see this and post the link to the tutorial again.  I just cut the onesie open on the sides and hoop it.  Yes, you need a ballpoint needle because it is a knit fabric.  Make sure you put some Tender Touch behind the embroidery when you are done so that you don't irritate the baby's skin.

Towel's aren't too hard once you learn the few tricks to working on them.  You don't want to hoop them.  You float your heavy weight cut away stabilizer and then spray it with temporary adhesive to put the towel onto the stabilizer.  Then securely pin your towel to the stabilizer.  You want to top that with some wash away stabilizer on the top like Solvy.


----------



## Piper

dianemom2 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Thanks!  This year was definitely better than last year.  Last year was the year we had the big earthquake on my birthday!
> 
> 
> Sounds like the minky was hard to work with.  I know that Beth said that just sewing on it was difficult when she made a blanket for her new granddaughter earlier in the summer.  I guess I will continue to avoid working with it.  LOL!



I hate working with minky.  I made some things for my great niece with minky.  The small one wasn't too bad--the bigger one


----------



## vleeth

In the time it is taking me to make a decision about what machine to get another came available.  It is a Innovis 2500D.  It's waaaaayyyy cheaper and I'm thinking about getting it.

If business takes off we'll get a 6 (or more) needle machine down the road.  So maybe I should get the 2500D to see how it goes?

Soooo confused!


----------



## tricia

vleeth said:


> Is there one I can get that will make lunch for me?  That would be awesome.  My other choice is the Brother PR600.  6 needles, but no Disney stuff.



I see you are still confused, but I just wanted to say DO NOT buy a machine just because there is Disney stuff on it.  The designs you buy from outside digitizers are soooo much better, you will probably never use the stuff that comes with the machine except for a test.




TinkerbelleMom said:


> Don't you hate it when your kids tell you last minute they need something? My 15 yo needs a Christian t-shirt for tomorrow's field trip, or she has to wear her school uniform. (oh, the horror!). Lucky for her there's a Michael's 5 miles away, so her big sister drove her there to buy a shirt, while I worked out this design. It all came from my machine's pre-loaded designs, and she got a crash course in hooping stabilizer and floating a shirt. She also got the chore of trimming threads when it was all done. This is how it turned out...pretty good for a rush job done by a novice and a one handed mom I think!...I had carpal tunnel surgery an I'm in a cast halfway to my elbow, for those not on FB



Good job.


----------



## vleeth

tricia said:


> I see you are still confused, but I just wanted to say DO NOT buy a machine just because there is Disney stuff on it.  The designs you buy from outside digitizers are soooo much better, you will probably never use the stuff that comes with the machine except for a test.



We will be getting the digitizing software, so that won't be an issue.  I'm just trying to decide if the Quattro 2s options and features are worth the difference in cost from the Innovis 2500D.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

BabyRapunzel said:


> Also any tricks for embroidery on a towel?



I don't hoop the towel, I float it with spray adhesive on Tear & Wash stabilizer so there isn't much left on the back.  On the top of the towel I use 1or 2 layers of solvy, depending on how thick the towel is.  I run a row of basting around the outside to secure everything before doing the actual embroidery, so it all stays steady.  Oh, and don't forget to wash the towels first, I find if they shrink, it's better before you embroider.  After removing the excess solvy and stabilizer, and cutting any jump stitches I wash again.  It sounds like lots of extra work, but I've found the end result is worth it.


----------



## campbell95

Taking a minute to check everything out.  So many great things, too many to quote!  But Andrea's twirl skirts, totes, and luggage tags are great!  I love love love the Toy Story halloween sets, especially the alien baby!  Super cute!!  The donald blanket is adorable.  And all the back to school outfits! And the pooh dress!  And Nemo outfit!  Love them all.

I have decided not to sew for this upcoming trip.  Our family was hit with a week-long virus and I'm still feeling under the weather.  We're heading out to visit family for a week, and will just be home 3 days before our Disney trip.  At least all of their customs from last month still fit :good vibes

I should be focusing on school clothes, anyway.  I can't believe my babies are starting pre-k!


----------



## GlassSlippers

Does anyone have any tips for sewing the stiffer, rougher side of the velcro? I put some tear away stabilizer over it, and that helped, but the stitches still weren't great. They still got caught in the "hooks" a little. I was using 3/4 inch squares on a doll's hands so she will be able to hold accessories. I think once I do the steam ironing it will shrink the thread a little and pull the stitches a little tighter. If not, I'll use some fabric glue to make sure it's secure. I should be able to get underneath the velcro with a tiny dab of the glue on the end of a tooth pick.

As I was working on this doll, which is for my niece, I got to wondering if it might not make a good Big Give item as well. It's the 24" Kimberbell Kimmy, but there is also a smaller version. What do you think?

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## GlassSlippers

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I don't hoop the towel, I float it with spray adhesive on Tear & Wash stabilizer so there isn't much left on the back.  On the top of the towel I use 1or 2 layers of solvy, depending on how thick the towel is.  I run a row of basting around the outside to secure everything before doing the actual embroidery, so it all stays steady.  Oh, and don't forget to wash the towels first, I find if they shrink, it's better before you embroider.  After removing the excess solvy and stabilizer, and cutting any jump stitches I wash again.  It sounds like lots of extra work, but I've found the end result is worth it.



I did the same with the washing on the beach towels I just appliqued. That last wash to get rid of the Solvy can just be a rinse and spin.  It does a good job and it saves on the water and detergent.

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## vleeth

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Don't you hate it when your kids tell you last minute they need something? My 15 yo needs a Christian t-shirt for tomorrow's field trip, or she has to wear her school uniform. (oh, the horror!). Lucky for her there's a Michael's 5 miles away, so her big sister drove her there to buy a shirt, while I worked out this design. It all came from my machine's pre-loaded designs, and she got a crash course in hooping stabilizer and floating a shirt. She also got the chore of trimming threads when it was all done. This is how it turned out...pretty good for a rush job done by a novice and a one handed mom I think!...I had carpal tunnel surgery an I'm in a cast halfway to my elbow, for those not on FB



I think it looks really good!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

GlassSlippers said:


> Does anyone have any tips for sewing the stiffer, rougher side of the velcro? I put some tear away stabilizer over it, and that helped, but the stitches still weren't great. They still got caught in the "hooks" a little. I was using 3/4 inch squares on a doll's hands so she will be able to hold accessories. I think once I do the steam ironing it will shrink the thread a little and pull the stitches a little tighter. If not, I'll use some fabric glue to make sure it's secure. I should be able to get underneath the velcro with a tiny dab of the glue on the end of a tooth pick.
> 
> As I was working on this doll, which is for my niece, I got to wondering if it might not make a good Big Give item as well. It's the 24" Kimberbell Kimmy, but there is also a smaller version. What do you think?
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



I usually zigzag stitch my Velcro, catching the smoother edge and just over it, if that makes sense, the short ends are a little harder because theres no way to avoid the loops though.  CarlaC's directions recommend using that wash away Wonder tape.  That way you have a smooth area without pins to deal with.

I thing the doll is a great idea for BG...especially if you make a custom outfit for it to match, or even princessy!


----------



## smile5sunshine

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Don't you hate it when your kids tell you last minute they need something? My 15 yo needs a Christian t-shirt for tomorrow's field trip, or she has to wear her school uniform. (oh, the horror!). Lucky for her there's a Michael's 5 miles away, so her big sister drove her there to buy a shirt, while I worked out this design. It all came from my machine's pre-loaded designs, and she got a crash course in hooping stabilizer and floating a shirt. She also got the chore of trimming threads when it was all done. This is how it turned out...pretty good for a rush job done by a novice and a one handed mom I think!...I had carpal tunnel surgery an I'm in a cast halfway to my elbow, for those not on FB



For being one handed, that shirt looks GREAT! Hope you heal up quickly!



miprender said:


> Thanks he is doing so much better.



I'm so glad to hear this! Hope he bounces back quickly and will be all set for the first day of school!



dianemom2 said:


> Sounds like the minky was hard to work with.  I know that Beth said that just sewing on it was difficult when she made a blanket for her new granddaughter earlier in the summer.  I guess I will continue to avoid working with it.  LOL!



HAPPY LATE BIRTHDAY! 

And don't even get me started on the lint Minky leaves behind. The last time I sewed with it I thought I was going to need the vacuum to get all the lint out of my machine!



campbell95 said:


> I have decided not to sew for this upcoming trip.  Our family was hit with a week-long virus and I'm still feeling under the weather.  We're heading out to visit family for a week, and will just be home 3 days before our Disney trip.  At least all of their customs from last month still fit :good vibes
> 
> I should be focusing on school clothes, anyway.  I can't believe my babies are starting pre-k!



Sorry your family has been so sick. If all your previous clothing still fits then I think I wouldn't worry about sewing new stuff either! Hope you have a fantastic trip!




PrincessMickey said:


> I had my meeting this afternoonwith the background investigator. I was so nervous but everything seemed to go ok. He still has a few things he's waiting on but he hopes to wrap everything up tomorrow. He said if his manager approves of everything I could potentially have a job offer by next week. I'm still hopefull but don't want to get my hopes up.



Hurray that it all went well! FX and praying for that job offer to come quickly!



dianemom2 said:


> I just got home from helping at the PTSA event for new students.  I was selling school spirit wear.  We just learned how to accept credit cards this year and we did a HUGE business tonight.
> 
> I did some sewing yesterday but I can't show you what I made yet because it is for the Main Street Boutiques next launch.  It turned out great though and I can't wait to be able to show it to you all.
> 
> I'm hoping to get some sewing done next week when the kids are back in school.  I have a couple more patterns from my Ottobre magazine traced and ready to go.
> 
> I picked up a couple of new Simplicity patterns when I was at Joanns last weekend.  I was checking them out on Sewing Pattern review and up popped a picture of Sandi's little girl Gracie.  She was wearing an apron knot dress that Sandi made for her.



Ack the suspense! I can't wait to see your launch outfit!  I'm sure you will enjoy getting to sew more soon. Seems like you are all set! And yes, both Sandi AND Gracie turn up a lot on the pattern review site! 



Sunshine


----------



## babynala

Andrea - I'm glad to hear that your little dog is all better.  

Cheryl - thanks for letting us know that your DS has made it all the way to California.  I hope he finds a place to live soon so you can visit.  When do you leave for Alaska?

Happy belated birthday Diane.



lillyshelle said:


> Hello All!
> I am a young mother of a 2 year old DD. My mother has been in and out of Dis Boards for many years (prob since it started). That is how I found your thread.
> 
> ANYWAY we are going in Feb 2012 to take my DD to the WDW (staying in a savannah view studio at AKL). This will be my first time staying at AKL and I'm so excited!!!!
> 
> I sew a little and also embroider/applique. I am wanting to know where I can get a pattern for the princess dresses?  I love PDF patterns so I would prefer those over Simplicity's princess pattern. Please help me get to the right website or person. I have looked at etsy but I did not see anything.


I agree with everyone about modifying the pdf patterns from carlac to make a princess dress.  AKL sounds like fun but I hope you are going in Feb 2013 or else you missed your trip 





TinkerbelleMom said:


> Don't you hate it when your kids tell you last minute they need something? My 15 yo needs a Christian t-shirt for tomorrow's field trip, or she has to wear her school uniform. (oh, the horror!). Lucky for her there's a Michael's 5 miles away, so her big sister drove her there to buy a shirt, while I worked out this design. It all came from my machine's pre-loaded designs, and she got a crash course in hooping stabilizer and floating a shirt. She also got the chore of trimming threads when it was all done. This is how it turned out...pretty good for a rush job done by a novice and a one handed mom I think!...I had carpal tunnel surgery an I'm in a cast halfway to my elbow, for those not on FB


You are a good mom to stitch that up on such short notice.  You did a great job!

BabyRapunzel - love the minky blanket.  



campbell95 said:


> I have decided not to sew for this upcoming trip.  Our family was hit with a week-long virus and I'm still feeling under the weather.  We're heading out to visit family for a week, and will just be home 3 days before our Disney trip.  At least all of their customs from last month still fit :good vibes
> 
> I should be focusing on school clothes, anyway.  I can't believe my babies are starting pre-k!


Too bad everyone got sick but at least you are headed to Disney soon.  Sending the babies off to school can be so sad.  I'm sure they will enjoy school.


----------



## PrincessMickey

TinkerbelleMom said:


>



Looks great, and good job for having you dd help you with it!



GlassSlippers said:


> Does anyone have any tips for sewing the stiffer, rougher side of the velcro? I put some tear away stabilizer over it, and that helped, but the stitches still weren't great. They still got caught in the "hooks" a little. I was using 3/4 inch squares on a doll's hands so she will be able to hold accessories. I think once I do the steam ironing it will shrink the thread a little and pull the stitches a little tighter. If not, I'll use some fabric glue to make sure it's secure. I should be able to get underneath the velcro with a tiny dab of the glue on the end of a tooth pick.
> 
> As I was working on this doll, which is for my niece, I got to wondering if it might not make a good Big Give item as well. It's the 24" Kimberbell Kimmy, but there is also a smaller version. What do you think?
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



On the two longer sides I try to sew as close to the edge as possible and I really take my time and go slow. It seems like the slower I sew it the less the stitches jump.



smile5sunshine said:


> Hurray that it all went well! FX and praying for that job offer to come quickly!
> 
> Sunshine



Thank you!


----------



## tpettie

VBAndrea said:


> The larger scraps I fold like fat quarters and have them in two baskets lined up by color.  For small scraps I keep them in ziploc baggies in a drawer, again organized by color.  My zip locs are so stuffed I can't zip them shut!  I have seen some people use the clear shoe organizers that hang over the door for scraps too.



I like these ideas  I like the shoe rack one for those smaller ones. I can't seem to toss anything away...


----------



## aboveH20

smile5sunshine said:


> Glad he arrived safely.
> 
> Sunshine



Thanks.  The only "mishap" was discovering an unauthorized charge on his credit card.  When he called USAA they canceled the card and FedExed a new one -- to our house here in NY.



babynala said:


> Cheryl - thanks for letting us know that your DS has made it all the way to California.  I hope he finds a place to live soon so you can visit.  When do you leave for Alaska?



Yup, he's in Santa Barbara.  If there are any millionaires reading this board whose second or third or fourth house is in Santa Barbara and they'd like a conscientious college student to house sit for them, PM me.

We leave for Alaska on Sept 14.  Three weeks from today.


----------



## GlassSlippers

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Don't you hate it when your kids tell you last minute they need something? My 15 yo needs a Christian t-shirt for tomorrow's field trip, or she has to wear her school uniform. (oh, the horror!). Lucky for her there's a Michael's 5 miles away, so her big sister drove her there to buy a shirt, while I worked out this design. It all came from my machine's pre-loaded designs, and she got a crash course in hooping stabilizer and floating a shirt. She also got the chore of trimming threads when it was all done. This is how it turned out...pretty good for a rush job done by a novice and a one handed mom I think!...I had carpal tunnel surgery an I'm in a cast halfway to my elbow, for those not on FB



That's really cute! I'd like one just like it.


----------



## GlassSlippers

Just wanted to say thanks for the velcro advice and see if my new signature worked. I got tired of typing it out every time.


----------



## nowellsl

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I usually zigzag stitch my Velcro, catching the smoother edge and just over it, if that makes sense, the short ends are a little harder because theres no way to avoid the loops though.  CarlaC's directions recommend using that wash away Wonder tape.  That way you have a smooth area without pins to deal with.
> 
> I thing the doll is a great idea for BG...especially if you make a custom outfit for it to match, or even princessy!



 I zigzag it too!  I buy the stick on kind so it doesn't move around.


----------



## sewmess

GlassSlippers said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for the velcro advice and see if my new signature worked. I got tired of typing it out every time.




I may appropriate some of your signature for certain emails.

"Electrons mildly inconvenienced."  Science humor.


----------



## dianemom2

Piper said:


> I hate working with minky.  I made some things for my great niece with minky.  The small one wasn't too bad--the bigger one


As I said earlier, I think I will continue to steer clear of working with minky.  Since I don't know anybody having a baby right now, that should be very easy.



vleeth said:


> In the time it is taking me to make a decision about what machine to get another came available.  It is a Innovis 2500D.  It's waaaaayyyy cheaper and I'm thinking about getting it.
> 
> If business takes off we'll get a 6 (or more) needle machine down the road.  So maybe I should get the 2500D to see how it goes?
> 
> Soooo confused!


The 2500D should be a wonderful machine to start out on.  It doesn't do a few of the things that the other machine would do, but if you are looking at it as something that you may possibly upgrade in a reasonable amount of time, I would buy the less expensive machine until you're sure your investment will pay off.






smile5sunshine said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes!  It was funny to see Gracie pop up on there but I know that Sandi does a lot of reviews.  I am enjoying reading the pattern reviews and I've gotten a couple of very helpful tips from reading previous reviews.
> 
> 
> 
> babynala said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy belated birthday Diane.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> tpettie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like these ideas  I like the shoe rack one for those smaller ones. I can't seem to toss anything away...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use one of those over the door shoe storage racks for my serger thread cones.  Each pocket holds 4 cones perfectly and it keeps them out of the way!
> 
> 
> 
> aboveH20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We leave for Alaska on Sept 14.  Three weeks from today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are going to love Alaska in Sept.  That's the same week that we went.  The colors on the trees were beautiful and as a nice bonus all the tourist/souvenir stores were having 75% and 80% off sales to get rid of their merchandise because that mid-September date is usually one of the last trips of the season.  Another bonus about going in Sept. is the aurora borealis (did I spell that right????) is more active and we had a couple of nights where we got a good view of it up in Fairbanks.  Are you going that far north?  We've talked several times about going back again but we need to get past the bat mitzvah and get some more $$$$ into college savings accounts first.  Have a wonderful, wonderful trip!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## VBAndrea

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Don't you hate it when your kids tell you last minute they need something? My 15 yo needs a Christian t-shirt for tomorrow's field trip, or she has to wear her school uniform. (oh, the horror!). Lucky for her there's a Michael's 5 miles away, so her big sister drove her there to buy a shirt, while I worked out this design. It all came from my machine's pre-loaded designs, and she got a crash course in hooping stabilizer and floating a shirt. She also got the chore of trimming threads when it was all done. This is how it turned out...pretty good for a rush job done by a novice and a one handed mom I think!...I had carpal tunnel surgery an I'm in a cast halfway to my elbow, for those not on FB


That was so kind of you to rescue your dd form having to wear her uniform.  It turned out fabulous and I really like the green color of the shirt.



aboveH20 said:


> Yup, he's in Santa Barbara.  If there are any millionaires reading this board whose second or third or fourth house is in Santa Barbara and they'd like a conscientious college student to house sit for them, PM me.


Could not he have gone to RI?????  



dianemom2 said:


> As I said earlier, I think I will continue to steer clear of working with minky.  Since I don't know anybody having a baby right now, that should be very easy.


But minky would make the greatest kitty cat or doggie applique -- someone on here once did one and it was adorable.


----------



## Piper

I am thinking about putting minky on the arm  part of my forearm crutch.  I have some gray and what is on there now is getting pretty worn out.  It has been on there for about 3 years.  I have to hand sew it so it shouldn't be quite as difficult as doing a large blanket!  It should feel so soft and comfortable on my arm!


----------



## GlassSlippers

The Mr. Is going on a quick business trip to Orlando in a little less than 2 weeks and I might get to go along! . . He has to do some preparatory work on line and then he gets the particulars regarding the hotel and whatnot, but he thinks it will be either the Hyatt that's right inside the airport or the Swolphin! I'd prefer the Swolphin for obvious reasons, but I looked up the city bus web site and route 111 goes to Downtown Disney and the T&TC...for $2 each way! A shuttle or cab is pretty spendy! I'd have 2 days to toodle around doing whatever I want! I'm getting way ahead of myself though. I have to check the schedule at work and see if I can get the time off one way or another. Then I have to see if someone can babysit the dog. If this works out is anyone going to be in WDW on September 5th and 6th? It might be the 6th and 7th. Anyway, I'll know for sure soon. Y'all are the only ones I could tell about this right now. I'm absurdly excited over a big fat "maybe" and I knew you'd be the only ones who didn't think I was insane. 

type atcha later!


----------



## GlassSlippers

sewmess said:


> I may appropriate some of your signature for certain emails.
> 
> "Electrons mildly inconvenienced."  Science humor.



Smart-people jokes crack me up. I know guys who used "pi" or the infinity symbol as the number on their pinewood derby cars back when they were boy scouts.


----------



## pyrxtc

TinkerbellMom --- great job on the shirt.

I know I missed a bunch of stuff but everything is looking so good. Can't wait to see what is being made already for the new launch. I love looking at those inspirations.

I've been sewing today as well. I made a skirt and modified a t-shirt for my friend's daughter. I'll actually have something I made _worn_ by someone soon instead of waiting a year or more. 

here is the skirt, the flowers are pinned to the bottom to see how they look. I am waiting on friends daughter to come over so I can hem it where they want it and then add the flowers as planned or not.  It's Simplicity 2242 version B. I'll have better pics once she has it on and it's done of the whole outfit.






Since I still had time today, I decided to finally use my DD15's old shirt and make a girl's dress out of it. I slimmed it down the sides quite a bit so it was more fitted. I used my ruffler foot to do the skirt instead of the zig-zag gather method I usually do. I'll have to get used to it so I can make the fabric gather right to the size I need. It worked great though, until I bent my needle somehow.






It's a little bright but I'm not used to my phone yet and it's dark in this room.

The question I want to ask everyone.... honest answers please....

Do you actually change your needle after every project ? 

I know you are supposed to, all the books say so, but do you really ? How often do you if not after each project ??


----------



## pyrxtc

GlassSlippers said:


> The Mr. Is going on a quick business trip to Orlando in a little less than 2 weeks and I might get to go along! . . He has to do some preparatory work on line and then he gets the particulars regarding the hotel and whatnot, but he thinks it will be either the Hyatt that's right inside the airport or the Swolphin! I'd prefer the Swolphin for obvious reasons, but I looked up the city bus web site and route 111 goes to Downtown Disney and the T&TC...for $2 each way! A shuttle or cab is pretty spendy! I'd have 2 days to toodle around doing whatever I want! I'm getting way ahead of myself though. I have to check the schedule at work and see if I can get the time off one way or another. Then I have to see if someone can babysit the dog. If this works out is anyone going to be in WDW on September 5th and 6th? It might be the 6th and 7th. Anyway, I'll know for sure soon. Y'all are the only ones I could tell about this right now. I'm absurdly excited over a big fat "maybe" and I knew you'd be the only ones who didn't think I was insane.
> 
> type atcha later!



I hope you get to go ! Celebrate my birthday there for me will ya ? It's on the 6th.


----------



## TinkNH

I only change my needle when it gets dull, bent, or broken.    As soon as I start having some trouble sewing I know its time to change it..but every project....nope.


----------



## PrincessMickey

GlassSlippers said:


> The Mr. Is going on a quick business trip to Orlando in a little less than 2 weeks and I might get to go along! . . He has to do some preparatory work on line and then he gets the particulars regarding the hotel and whatnot, but he thinks it will be either the Hyatt that's right inside the airport or the Swolphin! I'd prefer the Swolphin for obvious reasons, but I looked up the city bus web site and route 111 goes to Downtown Disney and the T&TC...for $2 each way! A shuttle or cab is pretty spendy! I'd have 2 days to toodle around doing whatever I want! I'm getting way ahead of myself though. I have to check the schedule at work and see if I can get the time off one way or another. Then I have to see if someone can babysit the dog. If this works out is anyone going to be in WDW on September 5th and 6th? It might be the 6th and 7th. Anyway, I'll know for sure soon. Y'all are the only ones I could tell about this right now. I'm absurdly excited over a big fat "maybe" and I knew you'd be the only ones who didn't think I was insane.
> 
> type atcha later!



Hope you get to go, sounds like fun to me!



pyrxtc said:


> TinkerbellMom --- great job on the shirt.
> 
> I know I missed a bunch of stuff but everything is looking so good. Can't wait to see what is being made already for the new launch. I love looking at those inspirations.
> 
> I've been sewing today as well. I made a skirt and modified a t-shirt for my friend's daughter. I'll actually have something I made _worn_ by someone soon instead of waiting a year or more.
> 
> here is the skirt, the flowers are pinned to the bottom to see how they look. I am waiting on friends daughter to come over so I can hem it where they want it and then add the flowers as planned or not.  It's Simplicity 2242 version B. I'll have better pics once she has it on and it's done of the whole outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I still had time today, I decided to finally use my DD15's old shirt and make a girl's dress out of it. I slimmed it down the sides quite a bit so it was more fitted. I used my ruffler foot to do the skirt instead of the zig-zag gather method I usually do. I'll have to get used to it so I can make the fabric gather right to the size I need. It worked great though, until I bent my needle somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a little bright but I'm not used to my phone yet and it's dark in this room.
> 
> The question I want to ask everyone.... honest answers please....
> 
> Do you actually change your needle after every project ?
> 
> I know you are supposed to, all the books say so, but do you really ? How often do you if not after each project ??



Love the skirt! Good job on the dress too! I don't change my needles as often as I should. When I start having issues I change it, definately not after every project.


----------



## tpettie

QuestonWhen you use a gathering foot or a ruffler how do you make sure it gathers to match the length of the fabric your attaching it to?


----------



## SallyfromDE

tpettie said:


> QuestonWhen you use a gathering foot or a ruffler how do you make sure it gathers to match the length of the fabric your attaching it to?




This might help:

http://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/free-the-ruffler-unruffled.htm

I haven't had the chance lately to play around with it. I can do it the long way by make pleats, then do a base stitch and pull it up to fit.


----------



## tpettie

tpettie said:


> QuestonWhen you use a gathering foot or a ruffler how do you make sure it gathers to match the length of the fabric your attaching it to?



next questionit is of value to have both or is just a ruffle foot enough for all things ??


----------



## pyrxtc

I tried to figure out the gathering foot yesterday but it didn't do anything other than sew a straight line.


----------



## sewmess

pyrxtc said:


> The question I want to ask everyone.... honest answers please....
> 
> Do you actually change your needle after every project ?
> 
> I know you are supposed to, all the books say so, but do you really ? How often do you if not after each project ??




I always forget to change the needle and in the middle of fighting with a knit I'll realize I don't have the right needle and get a little bad-wordy with myself.

I usually remember about 10 projects in and then swear that I won't go as long next time.


----------



## GlassSlippers

pyrxtc said:


> I tried to figure out the gathering foot yesterday but it didn't do anything other than sew a straight line.



That's all they do unless you turn the tension up as high as it will go and the stitch length as long as it will go. Take note of where you had the settings first so you can put it back easily. I think you can use it to ruffle and sew to the base garment at the same time too, but I'm not sure.

Hope this helps!


----------



## pequele

I know I'm soooo far behind! Sorry for playing catch up!




LovesTheMagic said:


> Hi all,  I don't know where to post this, but thought you might understand.  My mom passed away suddenly this am.  I just started learning to sew in May/June and my mom was teaching me.  She lent me her sewing machine and I was able to post the pics on the last thread.  She was a home ec teacher that we never asked to teach us until this year.  She was supposed to be leaving for Disney with my family next month.  I don't know what to do about my dad.  I don't know if he should still go or not - but I will leave that up to him after things calm down.  I have some awesome things I will love to post in memory of my blessed mother.
> 
> Thank you for the vent.  I just want to scream right now.  I was so blessed to have her as a mom.



Very sorry for your loss. 




goteamwood said:


> I did. We have amazon Prime for 2-day shipping. I got mind literally a couple weeks ago. There are sites (I think) that track amazon prices and email you when they go down for a certain item. I haven't used them in a while so I can't recommend a specific one. But my 770 was less than $550.



I have used PriceGrabber (add .com after) to keep getting alerts on prices and stock for things...worked great when I was trying to locate a LeapPad!




McDuck said:


> This was my first attempt at princess modifications and I really liked how they came out!! (Now I think I'll need to add a princess modification dress for my DD to my to-do list!  LOL)



Your dress came out beautiful! I get so jealous with all the dresses...my little boy wouldn't really appreciate em 




nannye said:


> you can multi quote??
> I have an IPAD 2 and I LOVE it! I am famous for buying things I'm sure I will use and then I just don't. Not the iPad. I still use it nearly every day.



Yes you can multi-quote by clicking on the header with the poster's name. You get a little drop down menu like reply and a few other options (sorry I'm not on it now so I have no clue exact words) and there is a little box you can click on to the left. The header then highlights (mine goes yellow). Going through the thread, repeat until you are done then on the upper right side you have the box with arrow. Click there and the drop down menu gives you the option for mutliquoting! Yeah...hope that helps! You can even post pics (if you have the link from photosharing sites handy).




BabyRapunzel said:


> Glad to hear good news. What symptoms was she having that made you get her tested?  My dog just got spayed and she has a nasty smell that I can't figure out and we've given her 3 baths in a week. And I need to wait until next week to take her to the vet to investigate. Her ear smells, but not sure if that's it. Hopefully its nothing internal.



Yeast in the ear. Get a squeeze bottle (like a condiment bottle) and mix a solution of original listerine and water....1:1 works fine if it isn't too severe if you think it is severe then use a little more listerine but be sure to still water it down. Use original listerine as the blue stuff stains like a mutha when they shave their head  Squeeze some in the ear, massage ear trying to keep the doggie from shaking. Have towels handy (better to do it outside but still have towels) then let em shake and clean up the outter ear with the towels removing wetness and any wax. FAR cheaper than ANY ear cleaner you can buy. Couple times a day at first then down to once a day for a few more days then you just need to do it once a week.  Many dogs are prone to ear mites which results in being prone to yeast, other breeds are just prone to yeast due to their ear shape (bassetts, cockers, beagles....).





VBAndrea said:


> Good luck!  I worked as a contractor for the Dept of Defense for a bit and the application process was a bit much!  I never had to do a lie detector test though -- but had to be finger printed (which I already had been when I worked at the VA hospital but they had no record of ).



BWAHAHA you expect the government to communicate  





BorkBorkBork said:


> QUESTION: How do you guys organize your fabric scraps? I had them organized by size and just redid it by color in preparation for my 770. Also, I got a thread rack (50% off at Joann's), curved scissors and heavy weight cutaway stabilizer. Other than thread, is there anything else I need to be ready to use my machine when it comes? I'm planning to order the 80 spool thread set from Threadart. I haven't ordered the machine yet, still watching the price on Amazon.



I bought clear totes that fit FQs with dividers in it. Organized by colors, folded to the size of a FQ and if smaller than a FQ, I fold it a little smaller and drape it over another FQ so I can see all the colors available at once.




vleeth said:


> In the time it is taking me to make a decision about what machine to get another came available.  It is a Innovis 2500D.  It's waaaaayyyy cheaper and I'm thinking about getting it.
> 
> If business takes off we'll get a 6 (or more) needle machine down the road.  So maybe I should get the 2500D to see how it goes?
> 
> Soooo confused!



I recently got a 2800D and LOVE THE THING!!!! I absolutely love the color screen.




GlassSlippers said:


> The Mr. Is going on a quick business trip to Orlando in a little less than 2 weeks and I might get to go along! . . I'm absurdly excited over a big fat "maybe" and I knew you'd be the only ones who didn't think I was insane.



I find NOTHING wrong with your excitement! Just last weekend I was looking for cheap flights to go down! With APs and DVC points...MAN why can't flights be cheaper!!!!




pyrxtc said:


> Do you actually change your needle after every project ?
> 
> I know you are supposed to, all the books say so, but do you really ? How often do you if not after each project ??



 You are supposed to change your needle?????  I mean other than when it breaks???


----------



## smile5sunshine

pyrxtc said:


> I tried to figure out the gathering foot yesterday but it didn't do anything other than sew a straight line.



I ordered the same one you posted from amazon and even with using the longest stitch AND turning up my tension as high as it would go I STILL couldn't get it to do anything other than a straight line. I FINALLY remembered that I had seen Dana of MADE fame HOLD THE TOP OF HER SPOOL OF THREAD (so it couldn't turn as easily) to add even more tension and that finally made beautiful ruffles for me.



aboveH20 said:


> Thanks.  The only "mishap" was discovering an unauthorized charge on his credit card.  When he called USAA they canceled the card and FedExed a new one -- to our house here in NY.


Oh what a headache about the card! 



GlassSlippers said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for the velcro advice and see if my new signature worked. I got tired of typing it out every time.



HA HA HA to your new signature! LOVE IT!




dianemom2 said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes!  It was funny to see Gracie pop up on there but I know that Sandi does a lot of reviews.  I am enjoying reading the pattern reviews and I've gotten a couple of very helpful tips from reading previous reviews.
> 
> I use one of those over the door shoe storage racks for my serger thread cones.  Each pocket holds 4 cones perfectly and it keeps them out of the way!



Yes, I have been enjoying the pattern review site too. I'm trying to add the few I have done as well.

I LOVE this idea! Thanks for sharing!



Piper said:


> I am thinking about putting minky on the arm  part of my forearm crutch.  I have some gray and what is on there now is getting pretty worn out.  It has been on there for about 3 years.  I have to hand sew it so it shouldn't be quite as difficult as doing a large blanket!  It should feel so soft and comfortable on my arm!



Oh I bet that would feel so good! 



GlassSlippers said:


> The Mr. Is going on a quick business trip to Orlando in a little less than 2 weeks and I might get to go along! . . He has to do some preparatory work on line and then he gets the particulars regarding the hotel and whatnot, but he thinks it will be either the Hyatt that's right inside the airport or the Swolphin! I'd prefer the Swolphin for obvious reasons, but I looked up the city bus web site and route 111 goes to Downtown Disney and the T&TC...for $2 each way! A shuttle or cab is pretty spendy! I'd have 2 days to toodle around doing whatever I want! I'm getting way ahead of myself though. I have to check the schedule at work and see if I can get the time off one way or another. Then I have to see if someone can babysit the dog. If this works out is anyone going to be in WDW on September 5th and 6th? It might be the 6th and 7th. Anyway, I'll know for sure soon. Y'all are the only ones I could tell about this right now. I'm absurdly excited over a big fat "maybe" and I knew you'd be the only ones who didn't think I was insane.
> 
> type atcha later!



HURRAY HURRAY! FX that you get to tag along!



GlassSlippers said:


> Smart-people jokes crack me up. I know guys who used "pi" or the infinity symbol as the number on their pinewood derby cars back when they were boy scouts.



that is HILARIOUS about the #'s on the derby cars!



pyrxtc said:


> I've been sewing today as well. I made a skirt and modified a t-shirt for my friend's daughter. I'll actually have something I made _worn_ by someone soon instead of waiting a year or more.
> 
> here is the skirt, the flowers are pinned to the bottom to see how they look. I am waiting on friends daughter to come over so I can hem it where they want it and then add the flowers as planned or not.  It's Simplicity 2242 version B. I'll have better pics once she has it on and it's done of the whole outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I still had time today, I decided to finally use my DD15's old shirt and make a girl's dress out of it. I slimmed it down the sides quite a bit so it was more fitted. I used my ruffler foot to do the skirt instead of the zig-zag gather method I usually do. I'll have to get used to it so I can make the fabric gather right to the size I need. It worked great though, until I bent my needle somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a little bright but I'm not used to my phone yet and it's dark in this room.
> 
> The question I want to ask everyone.... honest answers please....
> 
> Do you actually change your needle after every project ?
> 
> I know you are supposed to, all the books say so, but do you really ? How often do you if not after each project ??




the plaid skirt is really cute! And I LOVE the "mine" dress! 

And looks like I am in good company being BAD as I don't change needles out unless I start having problems.


Hope everyone has a  wonderful day!
Sunshine


----------



## dianemom2

Piper said:


> I am thinking about putting minky on the arm  part of my forearm crutch.  I have some gray and what is on there now is getting pretty worn out.  It has been on there for about 3 years.  I have to hand sew it so it shouldn't be quite as difficult as doing a large blanket!  It should feel so soft and comfortable on my arm!


That sounds like a great use for the minky.  You have posted other pictures of things where you had to do some hand sewing and they have looked great.



tpettie said:


> next questionit is of value to have both or is just a ruffle foot enough for all things ??


I have both.  I use the ruffler quite frequently.  I rarely use the gathering foot.  



sewmess said:


> I always forget to change the needle and in the middle of fighting with a knit I'll realize I don't have the right needle and get a little bad-wordy with myself.
> 
> I usually remember about 10 projects in and then swear that I won't go as long next time.


I change my needle when it breaks.  LOL!  I know I am supposed to change it more often but unless I'm having trouble with it, I leave it alone.



smile5sunshine said:


> I LOVE this idea! Thanks for sharing!
> Sunshine


Glad that I could help.  

I like the idea of using the over the door shoe rack for fabric scraps too but my embroidery machine is quite far from the door into my sewing room.  My sewing room is huge (17x21) and I am too lazy to walk all the way across the room to get the fabric scraps.  I keep the fabric scraps in a basket near the embroidery machine.  I also use one of those over the door shoe racks to keep the kids mittens and hats organized in the coat closet.  It works out great!


----------



## uscgmouse

Sew..... I have not been sewing all that long. I can make simple things like shorts and small stuff like that. Tonight I tried my hand at a baby blanket. I made it for a baby shower gift. 



It was a bit hard but I believe it turned out super cute.





I also made a sippy cup holder and a snack cup holder





and a crayon roll. It will hold 16 crayons and can be rolled up and thrown in my bag.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Here is my hooded bath towel for the baby shower tomorrow.  Thanks for all the advice on towel embroidery, it helped a lot!


----------



## pyrxtc

BabyRapunzel said:


> Here is my hooded bath towel for the baby shower tomorrow.  Thanks for all the advice on towel embroidery, it helped a lot!



Looks great !


----------



## Yoshiandi

BabyRapunzel said:


> Here is my hooded bath towel for the baby shower tomorrow.  Thanks for all the advice on towel embroidery, it helped a lot!



that's adorable!


----------



## cogero

so I finally finished sewing for our trip unless I decide to make myself one more shirt  but I do have 1 order to finish so I probably wont.

Here are a couple things I decided J had to have for our trip.

Perry Set





Knit Skulls





Star Wars





oh and C decided she wanted an autograph pillowcase(I had never made one before)






Well I need to go check in for our flight and start packing


----------



## GlassSlippers

BabyRapunzel said:


> Here is my hooded bath towel for the baby shower tomorrow.  Thanks for all the advice on towel embroidery, it helped a lot!



That turned out so well! My first three embroidery projects were beach towels, which I had to send out in a hurry so never got pictures of. If it was hard, I didn't know it because I'd never done anything before. Kind of like bumblebees and flying, right?


----------



## pyrxtc

cogero said:


> so I finally finished sewing for our trip unless I decide to make myself one more shirt  but I do have 1 order to finish so I probably wont.
> 
> Here are a couple things I decided J had to have for our trip.
> Perry Set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knit Skulls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Wars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and C decided she wanted an autograph pillowcase(I had never made one before)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I need to go check in for our flight and start packing



All the outfits look great. My boys would like the Perry best I think.


----------



## dianemom2

uscgmouse said:


> It was a bit hard but I believe it turned out super cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a sippy cup holder and a snack cup holder


I love the scalloped edges on the baby blanket.  That turned out so cute and the sippy cup holder is a clever idea.  Great job!



BabyRapunzel said:


> Here is my hooded bath towel for the baby shower tomorrow.  Thanks for all the advice on towel embroidery, it helped a lot!


That turned out great!



cogero said:


> for our trip.
> 
> Perry Set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knit Skulls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Wars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and C decided she wanted an autograph pillowcase(I had never made one before)


Everything looks terrific.  Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

GlassSlippers said:


> That turned out so well! My first three embroidery projects were beach towels, which I had to send out in a hurry so never got pictures of. If it was hard, I didn't know it because I'd never done anything before. Kind of like bumblebees and flying, right?



LOL, that sounds like me and t-shirts.  I started with them as my first project, and didn't have a bit of trouble, I just followed directions I had read here and a few others I found on the web.  It wasn't until I had done a bunch before I read they were supposed to be hard!


----------



## uscgmouse

BabyRapunzel said:


> Here is my hooded bath towel for the baby shower tomorrow.  Thanks for all the advice on towel embroidery, it helped a lot!




Love it!!!!


----------



## miprender

vleeth said:


> In the time it is taking me to make a decision about what machine to get another came available.  It is a Innovis 2500D.  It's waaaaayyyy cheaper and I'm thinking about getting it.
> 
> If business takes off we'll get a 6 (or more) needle machine down the road.  So maybe I should get the 2500D to see how it goes?
> 
> Soooo confused!



That is a great machine too!




pyrxtc said:


> I've been sewing today as well. I made a skirt and modified a t-shirt for my friend's daughter. I'll actually have something I made _worn_ by someone soon instead of waiting a year or more.
> 
> here is the skirt, the flowers are pinned to the bottom to see how they look. I am waiting on friends daughter to come over so I can hem it where they want it and then add the flowers as planned or not.  It's Simplicity 2242 version B. I'll have better pics once she has it on and it's done of the whole outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I still had time today, I decided to finally use my DD15's old shirt and make a girl's dress out of it. I slimmed it down the sides quite a bit so it was more fitted. I used my ruffler foot to do the skirt instead of the zig-zag gather method I usually do. I'll have to get used to it so I can make the fabric gather right to the size I need. It worked great though, until I bent my needle somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a little bright but I'm not used to my phone yet and it's dark in this room.
> 
> The question I want to ask everyone.... honest answers please....
> 
> Do you actually change your needle after every project ?
> 
> I know you are supposed to, all the books say so, but do you really ? How often do you if not after each project ??




Cute skirt and dress. 

As for changing the needle..... NO   I can't remember the last time I changed my serger needle and my sewing needle I sometimes can go months  But I do change my embroidery needles out more often.





uscgmouse said:


> Sew..... I have not been sewing all that long. I can make simple things like shorts and small stuff like that. Tonight I tried my hand at a baby blanket. I made it for a baby shower gift.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a bit hard but I believe it turned out super cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a crayon roll. It will hold 16 crayons and can be rolled up and thrown in my bag.



Great job on everything. I love the scallops on the blanket. That must have been hard to sew.



BabyRapunzel said:


> Here is my hooded bath towel for the baby shower tomorrow.  Thanks for all the advice on towel embroidery, it helped a lot!



That is so cute.



cogero said:


> so I finally finished sewing for our trip unless I decide to make myself one more shirt  but I do have 1 order to finish so I probably wont.
> 
> Here are a couple things I decided J had to have for our trip.
> 
> Perry Set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knit Skulls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Wars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and C decided she wanted an autograph pillowcase(I had never made one before)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I need to go check in for our flight and start packing



Have fun on your trip and those outfits are too cute.


----------



## hurleysweety

Oh wise people of the Disboutiquer thread! I see on your first page that you recommend the Brother sewing machine from Walmart. Do you know which model it is that you recommend for beginners? I am brand new to sewing (been wanting to try for a few years now) and I'm eager to start. My sister is going to join me in this venture as long as I do all the research/panning for it!

We plan to take the sewing courses at our local Joann Fabrics store. Currently, that means we'll make a placemat, then a tote, and then a simple shirt. We can then go on and learn another shirt, a jacket, and pajama pants too. Has anyone had any experience with these? I've only talked to people at Joann, so of course, they recommend and encourage me to take the classes. I plan to sign up for the first two classes during a 50% off day to save some $$.

They told me they will provide a machine for me if I don't have one, but recommend that I bring my own so I can learn my way around it. That makes sense. I'm just not ready to spend a lot of money on a small hobby, right off the bat. However, I am a graphic designer and therefore pretty computer saavy so the allure and features of a computerized machine sounds great. But I don't see a need to pay money for something I won't know how to even use. Maybe a more basic model would be the best to start. Any opinions/advice would be much appreciated!

Thanks in advance!  :

(BTW, my "Disney" goal is to have a fish extender for my trip that starts Oct 31!)


----------



## pequele

hurleysweety said:
			
		

> Oh wise people of the Disboutiquer thread! I see on your first page that you recommend the Brother sewing machine from Walmart. Do you know which model it is that you recommend for beginners? I am brand new to sewing (been wanting to try for a few years now) and I'm eager to start. My sister is going to join me in this venture as long as I do all the research/panning for it!
> 
> We plan to take the sewing courses at our local Joann Fabrics store. Currently, that means we'll make a placemat, then a tote, and then a simple shirt. We can then go on and learn another shirt, a jacket, and pajama pants too. Has anyone had any experience with these? I've only talked to people at Joann, so of course, they recommend and encourage me to take the classes. I plan to sign up for the first two classes during a 50% off day to save some $$.
> 
> They told me they will provide a machine for me if I don't have one, but recommend that I bring my own so I can learn my way around it. That makes sense. I'm just not ready to spend a lot of money on a small hobby, right off the bat. However, I am a graphic designer and therefore pretty computer saavy so the allure and features of a computerized machine sounds great. But I don't see a need to pay money for something I won't know how to even use. Maybe a more basic model would be the best to start. Any opinions/advice would be much appreciated!
> 
> Thanks in advance!  :
> 
> (BTW, my "Disney" goal is to have a fish extender for my trip that starts Oct 31!)



You may look into some seeing machine shops (they will have machines to use for classes and especially the computerised ones) an that way you may get a feel for a machine you might be interested in buying. Just a thought. I went all out and bought a machine (1st one) for both sewing and embroidery with a color screen right off the bat. I knew I wanted to start with something id have for awhile vs wanting to replace in a short time.


----------



## pyrxtc

hurleysweety said:


> Oh wise people of the Disboutiquer thread! I see on your first page that you recommend the Brother sewing machine from Walmart. Do you know which model it is that you recommend for beginners? I am brand new to sewing (been wanting to try for a few years now) and I'm eager to start. My sister is going to join me in this venture as long as I do all the research/panning for it!
> 
> We plan to take the sewing courses at our local Joann Fabrics store. Currently, that means we'll make a placemat, then a tote, and then a simple shirt. We can then go on and learn another shirt, a jacket, and pajama pants too. Has anyone had any experience with these? I've only talked to people at Joann, so of course, they recommend and encourage me to take the classes. I plan to sign up for the first two classes during a 50% off day to save some $$.
> 
> 
> well, I took the first class at Joann's and it taught me some really great things to know and I haven't gone back yet I have just been reading online and jumped right into it. Is there a machine you can borrow ??
> 
> 
> They told me they will provide a machine for me if I don't have one, but recommend that I bring my own so I can learn my way around it. That makes sense. I'm just not ready to spend a lot of money on a small hobby, right off the bat. However, I am a graphic designer and therefore pretty computer saavy so the allure and features of a computerized machine sounds great. But I don't see a need to pay money for something I won't know how to even use. Maybe a more basic model would be the best to start. Any opinions/advice would be much appreciated!
> 
> Thanks in advance!  :
> 
> (BTW, my "Disney" goal is to have a fish extender for my trip that starts Oct 31!)



Their machines are great. I borrowed my mother's for a couple of months and I took that time to see what I really wanted and what I liked doing most. I have only been sewing since the end of April and I am so glad I got a machine with lots of options because it really does come in handy. Mine wasn't "cheap" but it didn't cost a ton either. I got this machine a Brother PC-420PRW and I am very happy with it. It is really easy to use and nice and quiet.  It's $400 on Amazon right now and free shipping. You can always return it if you hate sewing. 

Good luck and I hope you'll enjoy it as much as we all do.


----------



## pyrxtc

So I had my friend's daughter over tonight so I could pin up the hem and decide on details for the skirt and shirt. We decided to make a slight change from the shirt I posted earlier for making the t-shirt  into a peasant is not the direction we went. We did do the elastic top but we decided on something really fun for the shirt and I can't wait to see how it comes out. I'll be posting pictures before the week is up !!


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

Outfit #3 completed!!  Here is our version of Merida's green dress!  This one was fun to make and I love the feel of the crushed velvet material!


----------



## VBAndrea

pyrxtc said:


> I've been sewing today as well. I made a skirt and modified a t-shirt for my friend's daughter. I'll actually have something I made _worn_ by someone soon instead of waiting a year or more.
> 
> here is the skirt, the flowers are pinned to the bottom to see how they look. I am waiting on friends daughter to come over so I can hem it where they want it and then add the flowers as planned or not.  It's Simplicity 2242 version B. I'll have better pics once she has it on and it's done of the whole outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I still had time today, I decided to finally use my DD15's old shirt and make a girl's dress out of it. I slimmed it down the sides quite a bit so it was more fitted. I used my ruffler foot to do the skirt instead of the zig-zag gather method I usually do. I'll have to get used to it so I can make the fabric gather right to the size I need. It worked great though, until I bent my needle somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a little bright but I'm not used to my phone yet and it's dark in this room.
> 
> The question I want to ask everyone.... honest answers please....
> 
> Do you actually change your needle after every project ?
> 
> I know you are supposed to, all the books say so, but do you really ? How often do you if not after each project ??


I really like the flowers on the skirt -- read ahead and can't wait to see the t-shirt.

Change needles after every project?  That would be bad for the environment.  I just did topstitching on a patchwork using a needle that I used on several luggage tags which goes through plastic report covers.  The topstitching looks beautiful.  I change the needles when they break or my stitches look wonky which means not very often.



dianemom2 said:


> Glad that I could help.
> 
> I like the idea of using the over the door shoe rack for fabric scraps too but my embroidery machine is quite far from the door into my sewing room.  My sewing room is huge (17x21) and I am too lazy to walk all the way across the room to get the fabric scraps.  I keep the fabric scraps in a basket near the embroidery machine.  I also use one of those over the door shoe racks to keep the kids mittens and hats organized in the coat closet.  It works out great!


I pity poor you and your sewing room.  I think 3 of my sewing rooms would fit into your one and I have my washer and dryer in there too!  Me thinks you are living the good life!



uscgmouse said:


> Sew..... I have not been sewing all that long. I can make simple things like shorts and small stuff like that. Tonight I tried my hand at a baby blanket. I made it for a baby shower gift.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a bit hard but I believe it turned out super cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a sippy cup holder and a snack cup holder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a crayon roll. It will hold 16 crayons and can be rolled up and thrown in my bag.


I love the blanket -the scalloped edges must have been hard.



BabyRapunzel said:


> Here is my hooded bath towel for the baby shower tomorrow.  Thanks for all the advice on towel embroidery, it helped a lot!


I love Scuba Donald!  That turned out great!



cogero said:


> so I finally finished sewing for our trip unless I decide to make myself one more shirt  but I do have 1 order to finish so I probably wont.
> 
> Here are a couple things I decided J had to have for our trip.
> 
> Perry Set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knit Skulls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Wars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and C decided she wanted an autograph pillowcase(I had never made one before)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I need to go check in for our flight and start packing


Fabulous on all accounts.  I can't believe you are leaving again so soon!!!!  It seems like you just got back from your cruise.



hurleysweety said:


> Oh wise people of the Disboutiquer thread! I see on your first page that you recommend the Brother sewing machine from Walmart. Do you know which model it is that you recommend for beginners? I am brand new to sewing (been wanting to try for a few years now) and I'm eager to start. My sister is going to join me in this venture as long as I do all the research/panning for it!
> 
> We plan to take the sewing courses at our local Joann Fabrics store. Currently, that means we'll make a placemat, then a tote, and then a simple shirt. We can then go on and learn another shirt, a jacket, and pajama pants too. Has anyone had any experience with these? I've only talked to people at Joann, so of course, they recommend and encourage me to take the classes. I plan to sign up for the first two classes during a 50% off day to save some $$.
> 
> They told me they will provide a machine for me if I don't have one, but recommend that I bring my own so I can learn my way around it. That makes sense. I'm just not ready to spend a lot of money on a small hobby, right off the bat. However, I am a graphic designer and therefore pretty computer saavy so the allure and features of a computerized machine sounds great. But I don't see a need to pay money for something I won't know how to even use. Maybe a more basic model would be the best to start. Any opinions/advice would be much appreciated!
> 
> Thanks in advance!  :
> 
> (BTW, my "Disney" goal is to have a fish extender for my trip that starts Oct 31!)


I'm not sure what Brother machine is recommended.  I have heard to spend around $150 to get a decent machine.  The ones that are around $100 aren't supposed to be as good.

The only sewing I did was in home ec in junior high.  Then over 20 years later I just started playing around and reading this thread -- no lessons.  THere are so many on line tuts as well that I never found lessons to be a necessity.  By all means, if I had extra $$ I might like to take them, but I'd rather spend my $$ on fabric.  I haven't heard a thing about Joann's lessons so I can't say whether they are good or not.


----------



## hurleysweety

pyrxtc said:


> Their machines are great. I borrowed my mother's for a couple of months and I took that time to see what I really wanted and what I liked doing most. I have only been sewing since the end of April and I am so glad I got a machine with lots of options because it really does come in handy. Mine wasn't "cheap" but it didn't cost a ton either. I got this machine a Brother PC-420PRW and I am very happy with it. It is really easy to use and nice and quiet.  It's $400 on Amazon right now and free shipping. You can always return it if you hate sewing.
> 
> Good luck and I hope you'll enjoy it as much as we all do.



Thanks for your help! Unfortunately the only person I know that sews is over 2500 miles away, and is over the age of 90 (my dear sweet grandmother). I'm not sure if she even has it. Actually, now that I think about it, if I were to get one, I'd have quite a few people wanting to borrow it from me. LOL!

That Brother one looks great! Not sure I'm ready to spend that much, but I appreciate the recommendation!



pequele said:


> You may look into some seeing machine shops (they will have machines to use for classes and especially the computerised ones) an that way you may get a feel for a machine you might be interested in buying. Just a thought. I went all out and bought a machine (1st one) for both sewing and embroidery with a color screen right off the bat. I knew I wanted to start with something id have for awhile vs wanting to replace in a short time.



Good idea to check out local stores. I just did a google search and had no idea the resources available out there. And also a good point about starting with something you'll have for awhile vs having something you know you'll have to replace. And interesting thought about embroidery - I feel like I would use that a lot! Didn't know they made ones that did both! Oh so much to learn...


Appreciate the help guys!


----------



## VBAndrea

OhStuffandFluff said:


> Outfit #3 completed!!  Here is our version of Merida's green dress!  This one was fun to make and I love the feel of the crushed velvet material!



 STUNNING!!!!


----------



## Yoshiandi

OhStuffandFluff said:


> Outfit #3 completed!!  Here is our version of Merida's green dress!  This one was fun to make and I love the feel of the crushed velvet material!



LOVE LOVE LOVE!!! That is gorgeous!!


----------



## BabyRapunzel

hurleysweety said:
			
		

> Oh wise people of the Disboutiquer thread! I see on your first page that you recommend the Brother sewing machine from Walmart. Do you know which model it is that you recommend for beginners? I am brand new to sewing (been wanting to try for a few years now) and I'm eager to start. My sister is going to join me in this venture as long as I do all the research/panning for it!
> 
> We plan to take the sewing courses at our local Joann Fabrics store. Currently, that means we'll make a placemat, then a tote, and then a simple shirt. We can then go on and learn another shirt, a jacket, and pajama pants too. Has anyone had any experience with these? I've only talked to people at Joann, so of course, they recommend and encourage me to take the classes. I plan to sign up for the first two classes during a 50% off day to save some $$.
> 
> They told me they will provide a machine for me if I don't have one, but recommend that I bring my own so I can learn my way around it. That makes sense. I'm just not ready to spend a lot of money on a small hobby, right off the bat. However, I am a graphic designer and therefore pretty computer saavy so the allure and features of a computerized machine sounds great. But I don't see a need to pay money for something I won't know how to even use. Maybe a more basic model would be the best to start. Any opinions/advice would be much appreciated!
> 
> Thanks in advance!  :
> 
> (BTW, my "Disney" goal is to have a fish extender for my trip that starts Oct 31!)



Well, I just got a new sewing machine and a new embroidery machine last month(2 separate machines, which I do like). So I have been doing both, for about a month, no prior experience.  And have been learning from great advice on here, as well as online tutorials. 

I read Amazon reviews before purchasing, and got the Brother CS6000i ($150ish), Walmart has this one as well.  I love it! Extremely easy to use! The out of the box stitch is great. I had tried my mom's Janome, which was supposed to be better and it is just not as intuitive to figure out, at least for me. 



			
				OhStuffandFluff said:
			
		

> Outfit #3 completed!!  Here is our version of Merida's green dress!  This one was fun to make and I love the feel of the crushed velvet material!



Awesome! Just gorgeous!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Question...Does anyone know of a tutorial to upsize the Simply Sweet.  It only goes to a size 8 and I need a larger size.  It seems like it was posted here once before but I can't find it.  TIA!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

TinkerbelleMom said:


> http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee317/tinkerbellemommy/CA2E63E8-6C00-4226-B945-0012951B6661-11176-00000B26B7EA7E10.jpg[/IMG]



That is awesome!


BabyRapunzel said:


>



Super cute!



cogero said:


> Star Wars



They're all cute but I love the Star Wars outfit!



OhStuffandFluff said:


>



Stunning!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Here are a couple of things I did for my great-nieces that I never posted.  The older one was going to model for me but this pic sums up how she felt about it, lol.






I did this Minnie Mouse outfit for her little sister (who probably would have gladly modeled).






And this Daisy Duck top with some matching capris which she wouldn't put on.  She didn't "love them" lol


----------



## VBAndrea

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Question...Does anyone know of a tutorial to upsize the Simply Sweet.  It only goes to a size 8 and I need a larger size.  It seems like it was posted here once before but I can't find it.  TIA!



This was posted by Carla in Sept of 2008:



I was looking at the size charts in my patternmaking textbook, and it seems like the larger "tween" sizes increase pretty proportionally. I did the math to get the differences in the sizes so that the pattern pieces could be scaled up on a copy machine.

to go from an 8 to a 10, scale up 103%
to go from an 8 to a 12, scale up 106%
to go from an 8 to a 14, scale up 110%

to go from a 10 to a 12, scale up 103%
to go from a 10 to a 14, scale up 106%
to go from a 10 to a 16, scale up 110%

You'll want to go to a place like Kinko's that has nice machines so you can adjust the scale to whatever you want, and also so you can select a larger paper size (I think you can go up to 11X17 in most machines).

I haven't tried this personally (I just do the scaling in my drawing program), but these are the percentages I would use. This should work for most patterns (not just mine) that are free-fitting like the peasant top/dress. With more fitted styles, keep in mind that as girls develop, the hip/waist ratio changes, and also the bustline changes. So for something like the a-line, scaling up might not work. Boys are easy - they stay pretty much the same until they either get big muscles or a beer belly  !

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=27419308&postcount=1755



Personally, when I enlarge the patterns I add a little extra under the arm for better coverage (I actually do that for the smaller sizes too) so nothing is exposed or risque looking on older girls.  Maybe I curve it in to add about 1/4 inch.  HTH.

Love your nieces outfits!  Are you going to use her for your etsy model?


----------



## pyrxtc

OhStuffandFluff said:


> Outfit #3 completed!!  Here is our version of Merida's green dress!  This one was fun to make and I love the feel of the crushed velvet material!



That looks gorgeous. I love how it looks and I bet it will be nice and warm if it's used for Halloween.



hurleysweety said:


> Thanks for your help! Unfortunately the only person I know that sews is over 2500 miles away, and is over the age of 90 (my dear sweet grandmother). I'm not sure if she even has it. Actually, now that I think about it, if I were to get one, I'd have quite a few people wanting to borrow it from me. LOL!
> That Brother one looks great! Not sure I'm ready to spend that much, but I appreciate the recommendation!
> Good idea to check out local stores. I just did a google search and had no idea the resources available out there. And also a good point about starting with something you'll have for awhile vs having something you know you'll have to replace. And interesting thought about embroidery - I feel like I would use that a lot! Didn't know they made ones that did both! Oh so much to learn...
> Appreciate the help guys!



Maybe you can get one cheap for starting on Craigslist or a yard sale. I would do a separate embroidery/sewing machine. Everything I've read on here says it's a bad idea to have them both the same.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here are a couple of things I did for my great-nieces that I never posted.  The older one was going to model for me but this pic sums up how she felt about it, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did this Minnie Mouse outfit for her little sister (who probably would have gladly modeled).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this Daisy Duck top with some matching capris which she wouldn't put on.  She didn't "love them" lol



All the outfits look very cute. Little girls can be very fickle about clothes.


----------



## aboveH20

smile5sunshine said:


> Oh what a headache about the card!
> 
> Hope everyone has a  wonderful day!
> Sunshine



 Yup!  It's still sitting in our living room.  He got a post office box, and I just sent him "practice" mail, so if all goes well I'll send it off to him.

 He starts classes today.  Since when have they been letting babies drive cross country and go to college!



uscgmouse said:


> Sew..... I have not been sewing all that long. I can make simple things like shorts and small stuff like that. Tonight I tried my hand at a baby blanket. I made it for a baby shower gift.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a bit hard but I believe it turned out super cute.



The edges of your blanket must have taken FOREVER, but they look great.



BabyRapunzel said:


> Here is my hooded bath towel for the baby shower tomorrow.  Thanks for all the advice on towel embroidery, it helped a lot!



Donald turned out great.  I bet it was a hit at the shower.



cogero said:


> so I finally finished sewing for our trip unless I decide to make myself one more shirt  but I do have 1 order to finish so I probably wont.
> 
> Here are a couple things I decided J had to have for our trip.
> 
> Perry Set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knit Skulls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Wars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and C decided she wanted an autograph pillowcase(I had never made one before)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I need to go check in for our flight and start packing



Everything looks great, but I really   .

It occured to me that if I worked half as hard as you do and were half as productive I could afford to go to Disney World and wouldn't have to bum a ride in one of your boxes.

You are to be commended. 



OhStuffandFluff said:


> Outfit #3 completed!!  Here is our version of Merida's green dress!  This one was fun to make and I love the feel of the crushed velvet material!



Wow.

(And it was fun to make?!?  That's a bonus!!!)



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here are a couple of things I did for my great-nieces that I never posted.  The older one was going to model for me but this pic sums up how she felt about it, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did this Minnie Mouse outfit for her little sister (who probably would have gladly modeled).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this Daisy Duck top with some matching capris which she wouldn't put on.  She didn't "love them" lol



They all turned out great.


----------



## tigger_mommy

If any of you would like a new sewing machine, Amazon has a gold box deal on one right now! It is a Singer Quantum.  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004RDH7Y8?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER here is the link for you. It is $279.99 with free shipping. 

Just a random thing I found this morning, thought I would share. Have a Tiggerific day!!!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

[I like the idea of using the over the door shoe rack for fabric scraps too but my embroidery machine is quite far from the door into my sewing room.  My sewing room is huge (17x21) and I am too lazy to walk all the way across the room to get the fabric scraps.  I keep the fabric scraps in a basket near the embroidery machine.  I also use one of those over the door shoe racks to keep the kids mittens and hats organized in the coat closet.  It works out great![/QUOTE]

I am stealing the idea about using an over the door rack on the back of the coat closet door for gloves and hats.  DUH  Why have I never thought of that?  much more sense then a box you have to dig through everytime!!!!


----------



## dianemom2

hurleysweety said:


> Oh wise people of the Disboutiquer thread! I see on your first page that you recommend the Brother sewing machine from Walmart. Do you know which model it is that you recommend for beginners? I am brand new to sewing (been wanting to try for a few years now) and I'm eager to start. My sister is going to join me in this venture as long as I do all the research/panning for it!
> 
> We plan to take the sewing courses at our local Joann Fabrics store. Currently, that means we'll make a placemat, then a tote, and then a simple shirt. We can then go on and learn another shirt, a jacket, and pajama pants too. Has anyone had any experience with these? I've only talked to people at Joann, so of course, they recommend and encourage me to take the classes. I plan to sign up for the first two classes during a 50% off day to save some $$.
> (BTW, my "Disney" goal is to have a fish extender for my trip that starts Oct 31!)


I can't recommend a specific machine.  However, make sure you buy one that does buttonholes and costs at least $150.



OhStuffandFluff said:


> Outfit #3 completed!!  H


That's just beautiful!



VBAndrea said:


> Change needles after every project?  That would be bad for the environment.  I just did topstitching on a patchwork using a needle that I used on several luggage tags which goes through plastic report covers.  The topstitching looks beautiful.  I change the needles when they break or my stitches look wonky which means not very often.
> 
> 
> I pity poor you and your sewing room.  I think 3 of my sewing rooms would fit into your one and I have my washer and dryer in there too!  Me thinks you are living the good life!


I change my needles about as often as you do.  LOL!

Yes, my sewing room is quite large.  It used to be the kids playroom but when they stopped playing with toys, I kicked them out and took over it.  I love all my space.  One day we'll have enough money that I can buy some pretty shelves and tables so it looks nice.  Right now I have all the cast off kitchen tables, old shelves and an old dresser.  But it meets my needs.




WyomingMomof6 said:


> I did this Minnie Mouse outfit for her little sister (who probably would have gladly modeled).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this Daisy Duck top with some matching capris which she wouldn't put on.  She didn't "love them" lol


Love the outfits. I especially love the Daisy Duck top. What patterns did you use?  My niece almost never models anything for me so you are lucky that you got them to put the outfits on.



tigger_mommy said:


> If any of you would like a new sewing machine, Amazon has a gold box deal on one right now! It is a Singer Quantum.  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004RDH7Y8?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER here is the link for you. It is $279.99 with free shipping.


I read that Singer's quality has gone down hill quite a bit.  I'd read the reviews on that machine before purchasing it.



lynnanddbyz said:


> I am stealing the idea about using an over the door rack on the back of the coat closet door for gloves and hats.  DUH  Why have I never thought of that?  much more sense then a bos you have to dig through everytime!!!!


Steal away!  It works out great!  I love that the kids can see that hats and mittens so it is easy for them to get them out.


----------



## SallyfromDE

hurleysweety said:


> Oh wise people of the Disboutiquer thread! I see on your first page that you recommend the Brother sewing machine from Walmart. Do you know which model it is that you recommend for beginners? I am brand new to sewing (been wanting to try for a few years now) and I'm eager to start. My sister is going to join me in this venture as long as I do all the research/panning for it!
> 
> 
> 
> (BTW, my "Disney" goal is to have a fish extender for my trip that starts Oct 31!)



I think it's the cs6000i, but I say to pass on it. Mine was less then months old and the whole feeddog contraption collapsed. Brother said it would cost more to repair, with the warranty, then to buy a new machine. So that's what I did. I have seen good reviews on Consumer Report for the Project Runway models.


----------



## jessica52877

Hey, my moving buddy left me behind!


----------



## pequele

I'm on my phone but the old thread has someone left behind. I can't link the thread on the phone.


----------



## teresajoy

jessica52877 said:


> Hey, my moving buddy left me behind!


You need to pay attention!! 


pequele said:


> I'm on my phone but the old thread has someone left behind. I can't link the thread on the phone.


There is a link to the new thread there. I posted it again since people seemed to have missed it somehow.


----------



## EEs*Mommy

Wow I'm that late moving?


----------



## Jaylin

Hey all!  It's been soooo long since I've been here!  We went to Disney in May and that is the last time I touched my machine.  I officially burned myself out!!!!  But now I've got a 5 y/o with a Brave party in 6 days and I'm scrambling, of course!  I bought her "gasp" a shirt from the disney store and she looked at it and said, why can't you make me a shirt?!?!

So now I'm searching the designs and can't find what I'm looking for but I did see this on Etsy...does anyone know the designer of the applique?  PM if you need to.   Thanks!!!!


----------



## GlassSlippers

Here's the bad news: Y'know that business trip to Orlando that the Mr. asked me to go along on? I just this morning got on the facebook page for the Disney Store that I work at and asked if anybody would be able to take the two shifts that I was on the schedule for during that time. Then the Mr calls and says that the date has changed to the following week!  Only I could have a date change for a last minute trip! Here's the good news: We get to stay at the Swan & Dolphin! How cool is that?!   The first night of MNSSHP is happening while we're there, too! Not sure if I'll go, but here's hoping! Wonder if I have any Halloween-y fabric around to make a tee shirt or something...


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Jaylin said:
			
		

> Hey all!  It's been soooo long since I've been here!  We went to Disney in May and that is the last time I touched my machine.  I officially burned myself out!!!!  But now I've got a 5 y/o with a Brave party in 6 days and I'm scrambling, of course!  I bought her "gasp" a shirt from the disney store and she looked at it and said, why can't you make me a shirt?!?!
> 
> So now I'm searching the designs and can't find what I'm looking for but I did see this on Etsy...does anyone know the designer of the applique?  PM if you need to.   Thanks!!!!



Think it is misskenziemac, but not sure.



			
				GlassSlippers said:
			
		

> Here's the bad news: Y'know that business trip to Orlando that the Mr. asked me to go along on? I just this morning got on the facebook page for the Disney Store that I work at and asked if anybody would be able to take the two shifts that I was on the schedule for during that time. Then the Mr calls and says that the date has changed to the following week!  Only I could have a date change for a last minute trip! Here's the good news: We get to stay at the Swan & Dolphin! How cool is that?!   The first night of MNSSHP is happening while we're there, too! Not sure if I'll go, but here's hoping! Wonder if I have any Halloween-y fabric around to make a tee shirt or something...



Sooo jealous. Have fun!


----------



## dianemom2

Jaylin said:


> So now I'm searching the designs and can't find what I'm looking for but I did see this on Etsy...does anyone know the designer of the applique?  PM if you need to.   Thanks!!!!


I agree that I am pretty sure it is misskenziemac.  I'm also pretty sure that Heather Sue has a very cute design in her store now too and so does Lynnie Pininie.



GlassSlippers said:


> Here's the bad news: Y'know that business trip to Orlando that the Mr. asked me to go along on? I just this morning got on the facebook page for the Disney Store that I work at and asked if anybody would be able to take the two shifts that I was on the schedule for during that time. Then the Mr calls and says that the date has changed to the following week!  Only I could have a date change for a last minute trip! Here's the good news: We get to stay at the Swan & Dolphin! How cool is that?!   The first night of MNSSHP is happening while we're there, too! Not sure if I'll go, but here's hoping! Wonder if I have any Halloween-y fabric around to make a tee shirt or something...


Wow, that sounds like a great spur of the moment trip!  I hope you get to go to MNSSHP.  I've always wanted to go to that.


----------



## pyrxtc

GlassSlippers said:


> Here's the bad news: Y'know that business trip to Orlando that the Mr. asked me to go along on? I just this morning got on the facebook page for the Disney Store that I work at and asked if anybody would be able to take the two shifts that I was on the schedule for during that time. Then the Mr calls and says that the date has changed to the following week!  Only I could have a date change for a last minute trip! Here's the good news: We get to stay at the Swan & Dolphin! How cool is that?!   The first night of MNSSHP is happening while we're there, too! Not sure if I'll go, but here's hoping! Wonder if I have any Halloween-y fabric around to make a tee shirt or something...



so awesome !! more time to plan and more fun to have !



Jaylin said:


> Hey all!  It's been soooo long since I've been here!  We went to Disney in May and that is the last time I touched my machine.  I officially burned myself out!!!!  But now I've got a 5 y/o with a Brave party in 6 days and I'm scrambling, of course!  I bought her "gasp" a shirt from the disney store and she looked at it and said, why can't you make me a shirt?!?!
> 
> So now I'm searching the designs and can't find what I'm looking for but I did see this on Etsy...does anyone know the designer of the applique?  PM if you need to.   Thanks!!!!



sorry I can't help, but good luck !

They sell Brave fabric at Joann's now.






My friends daughter came to try on and pick up her finished outfit. We still need matching ribbon for the back of the shirt but you can get the effect.
















I used grommets for the first time today. Found out my counter is soft wood on the first try, *oops*! I went in the garage and got a piece of scrap for the rest of them.

I cut off the neckline of the t-shirt and made a casing and inserted elastic. Then i pinned up the back and sewed inside the shirt to hold about 1 inch of fabric on each side, then pinched about 1/2 inch of fabric  and pinned it and placed 4 grommets on each side to make it lace up. I wanted to do something different and fun and she was all for it.


----------



## TinkNH

hurleysweety said:


> Oh wise people of the Disboutiquer thread! I see on your first page that you recommend the Brother sewing machine from Walmart. Do you know which model it is that you recommend for beginners? I am brand new to sewing (been wanting to try for a few years now) and I'm eager to start. My sister is going to join me in this venture as long as I do all the research/panning for it!
> 
> We plan to take the sewing courses at our local Joann Fabrics store. Currently, that means we'll make a placemat, then a tote, and then a simple shirt. We can then go on and learn another shirt, a jacket, and pajama pants too. Has anyone had any experience with these? I've only talked to people at Joann, so of course, they recommend and encourage me to take the classes. I plan to sign up for the first two classes during a 50% off day to save some $$.
> 
> They told me they will provide a machine for me if I don't have one, but recommend that I bring my own so I can learn my way around it. That makes sense. I'm just not ready to spend a lot of money on a small hobby, right off the bat. However, I am a graphic designer and therefore pretty computer saavy so the allure and features of a computerized machine sounds great. But I don't see a need to pay money for something I won't know how to even use. Maybe a more basic model would be the best to start. Any opinions/advice would be much appreciated!
> 
> Thanks in advance!  :
> 
> (BTW, my "Disney" goal is to have a fish extender for my trip that starts Oct 31!)



I got a Brother for $35 from best buy . com./it was a refurb and did not have much ...just did 17 basic stitches, not much adjustment... it was great but I outgrew it VERY quickly...it just was not strong enough to sew through as many layers as I needed.
I would get something mid-range so you dont have to upgrade so quickly!



OhStuffandFluff said:


> Outfit #3 completed!!  Here is our version of Merida's green dress!  This one was fun to make and I love the feel of the crushed velvet material!



so adorable!!!



pyrxtc said:


> So I had my friend's daughter over tonight so I could pin up the hem and decide on details for the skirt and shirt. We decided to make a slight change from the shirt I posted earlier for making the t-shirt  into a peasant is not the direction we went. We did do the elastic top but we decided on something really fun for the shirt and I can't wait to see how it comes out. I'll be posting pictures before the week is up !!



Cant wait!!


----------



## TinkNH

pyrxtc said:


> My friends daughter came to try on and pick up her finished outfit. We still need matching ribbon for the back of the shirt but you can get the effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used grommets for the first time today. Found out my counter is soft wood on the first try, *oops*! I went in the garage and got a piece of scrap for the rest of them.
> 
> I cut off the neckline of the t-shirt and made a casing and inserted elastic. Then i pinned up the back and sewed inside the shirt to hold about 1 inch of fabric on each side, then pinched about 1/2 inch of fabric  and pinned it and placed 4 grommets on each side to make it lace up. I wanted to do something different and fun and she was all for it.



teach me to quote and comment when there are still 2 pages to read 

Thats super cute!  I love the detail on the back!


----------



## Ahrizel

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Question...Does anyone know of a tutorial to upsize the Simply Sweet.  It only goes to a size 8 and I need a larger size.  It seems like it was posted here once before but I can't find it.  TIA!



I sized up Carla's stripwork jumper, which is a very similar jumper. I went up 125% from a size 8 to a 16.5  That sized it up to around a 38 chest. If it fits the chest, the jumper will fit. I would agree with other posters about the armholes on older girls, especially if they have developed some. You might want to size up the bodice and just cut it out of muslin to try on your girl. Then adjust it for fit. Btw, the jumper looked adorable sized up. I suspect the simply sweet will also. I have to size that one up for the young lady I sew for, haven't done that yet. Good luck!
Mary


----------



## aboveH20

dianemom2 said:


> You are going to love Alaska in Sept.  That's the same week that we went.  The colors on the trees were beautiful and as a nice bonus all the tourist/souvenir stores were having 75% and 80% off sales to get rid of their merchandise because that mid-September date is usually one of the last trips of the season.  Another bonus about going in Sept. is the aurora borealis (did I spell that right????) is more active and we had a couple of nights where we got a good view of it up in Fairbanks.  Are you going that far north?  We've talked several times about going back again but we need to get past the bat mitzvah and get some more $$$$ into college savings accounts first.  Have a wonderful, wonderful trip!!!!



 I'm thrilled to hear good things about Alaska in September.  I've been preparing my husband for cold and wet, so anything different will be a pleasant surprise.

We fly first to Vancouver and stay there a night before the cruise.  We start with  seven nights sailing through the inside passage, then take the domed train to Denali.  After three nights (two different locations) we travel by bus (love how they're called coaches) to Anchorage for a night before returning to NY on an overnight flight. 

Purple Ears where are you.  We want to hear about *your* Alaska cruise.

 I absolutey know what you mean about kiddie expenses.  When our younger son enlisted in the Navy we used some of the money we had earmarked for his college for our older son.  Now the younger one is going to college (with great help from the GI bill) and we're retired, but feel as though we need to $upport him too.  We're trying to find the balance.


----------



## Yoshiandi

I have been told by the hubby that I am addicted to my machine.. I don't think so, but...Is there a 12 step program?


----------



## WyomingMomof6

VBAndrea said:


> This was posted by Carla in Sept of 2008:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, when I enlarge the patterns I add a little extra under the arm for better coverage (I actually do that for the smaller sizes too) so nothing is exposed or risque looking on older girls.  Maybe I curve it in to add about 1/4 inch.  HTH.
> 
> Love your nieces outfits!  Are you going to use her for your etsy model?



Thanks Andrea!  And yes, the original plan was for her to be my etsy model but I'd prefer a pic where the child didn't look tortured wearing my clothes, lol!



pyrxtc said:


> All the outfits look very cute. Little girls can be very fickle about clothes.



Yes, they can!  Thanks!




aboveH20 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> dianemom2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the outfits. I especially love the Daisy Duck top. What patterns did you use?  My niece almost never models anything for me so you are lucky that you got them to put the outfits on.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, she never actually put Nemo on, lol.    I used the Simply Sweet for the tops.
Click to expand...


----------



## WyomingMomof6

pyrxtc said:


> so awesome !! more time to plan and more fun to have !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friends daughter came to try on and pick up her finished outfit. We still need matching ribbon for the back of the shirt but you can get the effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



They look great!



Yoshiandi said:


> :



Nice job!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Jaylin said:


>



Cute shirt!  And yes both those designs are MissKenzieMac.  I have both of them.  They stitch out wonderfully!


----------



## teresajoy

pyrxtc said:


> I used grommets for the first time today. Found out my counter is soft wood on the first try, *oops*! I went in the garage and got a piece of scrap for the rest of them.
> 
> I cut off the neckline of the t-shirt and made a casing and inserted elastic. Then i pinned up the back and sewed inside the shirt to hold about 1 inch of fabric on each side, then pinched about 1/2 inch of fabric  and pinned it and placed 4 grommets on each side to make it lace up. I wanted to do something different and fun and she was all for it.


It looks great on her!


----------



## dianemom2

aboveH20 said:


> I'm thrilled to hear good things about Alaska in September.  I've been preparing my husband for cold and wet, so anything different will be a pleasant surprise.
> 
> We fly first to Vancouver and stay there a night before the cruise.  We start with  seven nights sailing through the inside passage, then take the domed train to Denali.  After three nights (two different locations) we travel by bus (love how they're called coaches) to Anchorage for a night before returning to NY on an overnight flight.
> 
> I absolutey know what you mean about kiddie expenses.  When our younger son enlisted in the Navy we used some of the money we had earmarked for his college for our older son.  Now the younger one is going to college (with great help from the GI bill) and we're retired, but feel as though we need to $upport him too.  We're trying to find the balance.


You never know what you'll get when you head to Alaska.  My in-laws went on one of the first cruises of the season last May.  We told them to expect cold weather and I lent my mother in law (who lives in Florida) some warm clothes.  But it turned out to be over 90 degrees ever day and they had to go and buy short sleeved shirts because they were too hot.  I'm sure you will have fun no matter what!  So you are staying in two locations at Denali?  I think you will have a more in-depth tour of Denali than we did.  We saw some moose on that trip but no bears.  I hope you see lots of wildlife.

I hope you can find the balance to helping your son now that he is in college.  It is tricky!





Yoshiandi said:


> I have been told by the hubby that I am addicted to my machine.. I don't think so, but...Is there a 12 step program?


I haven't found a cure and I don't think that I want to.    Why would you want to when you can make such cute stuff.


----------



## pyrxtc

Yoshiandi said:


> I have been told by the hubby that I am addicted to my machine.. I don't think so, but...Is there a 12 step program?



Addicted that machine is better than other things. Plus, it makes neat stuff ! The outfits are really cute !!


----------



## pyrxtc

Ack !!! I only have 4 weeks to plan my vacation. got an e-mail abut kids flying free on JetBlue today for package deals and the prices weren't bad at all. Almost booked a deal to DL. Instead I choked at the price after I would include tickets and Halloween party tickets. Almost $4,000....... 

I checked airfare alone and DANG if it wasn't a great sale too !!! $250 each for RT non-stop from Boston to LAX Per person. I jumped on that bandwagon and now we are going out to DL the end of September for 5 days and will be there for the first Halloween Party of the year. (Sept 28th) Will it be crowded ? Oh, what to wear ??? Now I need to get costumes done by the end of September instead of October ... UGH !!

So excited !!


----------



## MonkersMama

Yoshiandi said:


> I have been told by the hubby that I am addicted to my machine.. I don't think so, but...Is there a 12 step program?



Want me to give him a talking-to?


----------



## sewmess

I don't have an embroidery machine (yet) to be addicted too, but after my first applique, I'm itching to do more!!

*Question: does anyone know of an easy kid's skort pattern?  *
I can wing it (that's what I do) and will probably need to as the outfit needs to be finished this week, but I'd like to have one on hand as certain babies I am to get addicted to Disney will be growing into big girl clothes soon. 

Thanks!!


----------



## pyrxtc

sewmess said:


> I don't have an embroidery machine (yet) to be addicted too, but after my first applique, I'm itching to do more!!
> 
> *Question: does anyone know of an easy kid's skort pattern?  *
> I can wing it (that's what I do) and will probably need to as the outfit needs to be finished this week, but I'd like to have one on hand as certain babies I am to get addicted to Disney will be growing into big girl clothes soon.
> 
> Thanks!!



http://thelongthread.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/Skirt-with-Built-in-Shorts-Tutorial.pdf


----------



## Jaylin

Thanks girls for the Brave help!  You are all correct, I found her!  And she's having a great sale today too, if anyone is interested, 30% off entire order.


----------



## Yoshiandi

Jaylin said:


> Thanks girls for the Brave help!  You are all correct, I found her!  And she's having a great sale today too, if anyone is interested, 30% off entire order.



I am on the site right now.. where do you see this 30% off????


----------



## PrincessMickey

uscgmouse said:


> Sew..... I have not been sewing all that long. I can make simple things like shorts and small stuff like that. Tonight I tried my hand at a baby blanket. I made it for a baby shower gift.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a bit hard but I believe it turned out super cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a sippy cup holder and a snack cup holder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a crayon roll. It will hold 16 crayons and can be rolled up and thrown in my bag.



Love everything but especially that baby blanket. Very unique with the scalloped edge.



BabyRapunzel said:


> Here is my hooded bath towel for the baby shower tomorrow.  Thanks for all the advice on towel embroidery, it helped a lot!



Love it! I always intended on making my kids hooded towels when they were younger but that never happened, now I wish I had just taken the time and done it.



cogero said:


> so I finally finished sewing for our trip unless I decide to make myself one more shirt  but I do have 1 order to finish so I probably wont.
> 
> Here are a couple things I decided J had to have for our trip.
> 
> Perry Set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knit Skulls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Wars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and C decided she wanted an autograph pillowcase(I had never made one before)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I need to go check in for our flight and start packing



Great job! Love the Yoda, my boys are very much into Star Wars. Have a great trip!!



hurleysweety said:


> Oh wise people of the Disboutiquer thread! I see on your first page that you recommend the Brother sewing machine from Walmart. Do you know which model it is that you recommend for beginners? I am brand new to sewing (been wanting to try for a few years now) and I'm eager to start. My sister is going to join me in this venture as long as I do all the research/panning for it!
> 
> We plan to take the sewing courses at our local Joann Fabrics store. Currently, that means we'll make a placemat, then a tote, and then a simple shirt. We can then go on and learn another shirt, a jacket, and pajama pants too. Has anyone had any experience with these? I've only talked to people at Joann, so of course, they recommend and encourage me to take the classes. I plan to sign up for the first two classes during a 50% off day to save some $$.
> 
> They told me they will provide a machine for me if I don't have one, but recommend that I bring my own so I can learn my way around it. That makes sense. I'm just not ready to spend a lot of money on a small hobby, right off the bat. However, I am a graphic designer and therefore pretty computer saavy so the allure and features of a computerized machine sounds great. But I don't see a need to pay money for something I won't know how to even use. Maybe a more basic model would be the best to start. Any opinions/advice would be much appreciated!
> 
> Thanks in advance!  :
> 
> (BTW, my "Disney" goal is to have a fish extender for my trip that starts Oct 31!)



Welcome. I never took a class except for home ec in midddle school. I just jumped right in and taught myself. I would agree with the others and get one that is at least $150, you don't want to go too cheap. I have a Kenmore that I bought on Black Friday a few years ago that does a pretty good job.



OhStuffandFluff said:


> Outfit #3 completed!!  Here is our version of Merida's green dress!  This one was fun to make and I love the feel of the crushed velvet material!



Great job, she will be a hit on your trip with all the great outfits.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here are a couple of things I did for my great-nieces that I never posted.  The older one was going to model for me but this pic sums up how she felt about it, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did this Minnie Mouse outfit for her little sister (who probably would have gladly modeled).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this Daisy Duck top with some matching capris which she wouldn't put on.  She didn't "love them" lol



The outfits are great and the girls are so cute, even if they didn't want to wear the outfits.



GlassSlippers said:


> Here's the bad news: Y'know that business trip to Orlando that the Mr. asked me to go along on? I just this morning got on the facebook page for the Disney Store that I work at and asked if anybody would be able to take the two shifts that I was on the schedule for during that time. Then the Mr calls and says that the date has changed to the following week!  Only I could have a date change for a last minute trip! Here's the good news: We get to stay at the Swan & Dolphin! How cool is that?!   The first night of MNSSHP is happening while we're there, too! Not sure if I'll go, but here's hoping! Wonder if I have any Halloween-y fabric around to make a tee shirt or something...



Yeah! Have a fun trip!



pyrxtc said:


> My friends daughter came to try on and pick up her finished outfit. We still need matching ribbon for the back of the shirt but you can get the effect.



Love how the outfit turned out. I love the flowers around the bottom, great addition that really makes the skirt.



Yoshiandi said:


> I have been told by the hubby that I am addicted to my machine.. I don't think so, but...Is there a 12 step program?



Looks great! No help on a 12 step program, I'm addicted too.



pyrxtc said:


> Ack !!! I only have 4 weeks to plan my vacation. got an e-mail abut kids flying free on JetBlue today for package deals and the prices weren't bad at all. Almost booked a deal to DL. Instead I choked at the price after I would include tickets and Halloween party tickets. Almost $4,000.......
> 
> I checked airfare alone and DANG if it wasn't a great sale too !!! $250 each for RT non-stop from Boston to LAX Per person. I jumped on that bandwagon and now we are going out to DL the end of September for 5 days and will be there for the first Halloween Party of the year. (Sept 28th) Will it be crowded ? Oh, what to wear ??? Now I need to get costumes done by the end of September instead of October ... UGH !!
> 
> So excited !!



How exciting!! Have fun planning!


----------



## TarzansKat

Hi. 

I don't know if you remember me at all, but I posted a while back about just starting to sew, and all my nervousness, and you were all so supportive!

I really love this thread, so I hope you don't mind if I post some of my sewing successes.  When I make mistakes, shocking I know , I just think of them as learning experiences for the next project. 


























Just some of the fun I've been having.

I also made myself a costume for MNSSHP, I'm going on a solo trip, and decided to be Wendy.  I did it without a pattern...for some reason patterns and I do NOT get along...and it came out nicely.  I've made a "ribbon" for my hair out of the same fabric as the waist sash.  It's a really soft cotton from Joann's, and I love how comfy it is.  (I don't post pictures of myself on the DIS, hence the Mickey head.)






Thanks for all the encouragement!  I really appreciate the can do attitude around here.


----------



## Yoshiandi

TarzansKat said:


> Hi.
> 
> I don't know if you remember me at all, but I posted a while back about just starting to sew, and all my nervousness, and you were all so supportive!
> 
> I really love this thread, so I hope you don't mind if I post some of my sewing successes.  When I make mistakes, shocking I know , I just think of them as learning experiences for the next project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some of the fun I've been having.
> 
> I also made myself a costume for MNSSHP, I'm going on a solo trip, and decided to be Wendy.  I did it without a pattern...for some reason patterns and I do NOT get along...and it came out nicely.  I've made a "ribbon" for my hair out of the same fabric as the waist sash.  It's a really soft cotton from Joann's, and I love how comfy it is.  (I don't post pictures of myself on the DIS, hence the Mickey head.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the encouragement!  I really appreciate the can do attitude around here.



Those are great!! Awesome job!


----------



## TarzansKat

Yoshiandi said:


> Those are great!! Awesome job!



Thank you! 

I loved making the pillowcase dresses.  Once I got the hang of it, they are super easy!  I've made them for all my nieces and some of my DIS friends little people, daughters, nieces, etc.


----------



## sewmess

pyrxtc said:


> http://thelongthread.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/Skirt-with-Built-in-Shorts-Tutorial.pdf



Thanks for the link!  That's what was going on in my head, so it's nice to know that someone actually made it work.


----------



## Jaylin

Yoshiandi said:


> I am on the site right now.. where do you see this 30% off????



Ooops, sorry it's 30OFF put in the code box at checkout.


----------



## pyrxtc

TarzansKat said:


> Hi. I don't know if you remember me at all, but I posted a while back about just starting to sew, and all my nervousness, and you were all so supportive!
> I really love this thread, so I hope you don't mind if I post some of my sewing successes.  When I make mistakes, shocking I know , I just think of them as learning experiences for the next project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some of the fun I've been having.I also made myself a costume for MNSSHP, I'm going on a solo trip, and decided to be Wendy.  I did it without a pattern...for some reason patterns and I do NOT get along...and it came out nicely.  I've made a "ribbon" for my hair out of the same fabric as the waist sash.  It's a really soft cotton from Joann's, and I love how comfy it is.  (I don't post pictures of myself on the DIS, hence the Mickey head.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the encouragement!  I really appreciate the can do attitude around here.



Love the pillowcase dress panties sets. Your Wendy nightgown looks good too !

I am undecided on what I want to be this year. The costumes I want take way too much fabric. I have a Snow White but we'll see.


----------



## dianemom2

sewmess said:


> I don't have an embroidery machine (yet) to be addicted too, but after my first applique, I'm itching to do more!!
> 
> *Question: does anyone know of an easy kid's skort pattern?  *
> I can wing it (that's what I do) and will probably need to as the outfit needs to be finished this week, but I'd like to have one on hand as certain babies I am to get addicted to Disney will be growing into big girl clothes soon.
> 
> Thanks!!


I see you got an answer.  Can't wait to see what you make.



TarzansKat said:


> Hi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the encouragement!  I really appreciate the can do attitude around here.


Everything looks great.  How fun that you are taking a solo trip to Disney!  I'm glad we were able to give you some encouragement.  Keep up the good work!



Jaylin said:


> Ooops, sorry it's 30OFF put in the code box at checkout.


Thanks a lot.  That just cost me a little bit of money.  I've been wanting her scuba set for a while now but I've been putting it off.  I probably won't use those designs until next summer but I think they will look so cute on that pool robe that somebody posted last week.


----------



## smile5sunshine

pyrxtc said:


> Ack !!! I only have 4 weeks to plan my vacation. got an e-mail abut kids flying free on JetBlue today for package deals and the prices weren't bad at all. Almost booked a deal to DL. Instead I choked at the price after I would include tickets and Halloween party tickets. Almost $4,000.......
> 
> I checked airfare alone and DANG if it wasn't a great sale too !!! $250 each for RT non-stop from Boston to LAX Per person. I jumped on that bandwagon and now we are going out to DL the end of September for 5 days and will be there for the first Halloween Party of the year. (Sept 28th) Will it be crowded ? Oh, what to wear ??? Now I need to get costumes done by the end of September instead of October ... UGH !!
> 
> So excited !!



COOL! Hope you enjoy planning! 



TarzansKat said:


> Hi.
> 
> I don't know if you remember me at all, but I posted a while back about just starting to sew, and all my nervousness, and you were all so supportive!
> 
> I really love this thread, so I hope you don't mind if I post some of my sewing successes.  When I make mistakes, shocking I know , I just think of them as learning experiences for the next project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some of the fun I've been having.
> 
> I also made myself a costume for MNSSHP, I'm going on a solo trip, and decided to be Wendy.  I did it without a pattern...for some reason patterns and I do NOT get along...and it came out nicely.  I've made a "ribbon" for my hair out of the same fabric as the waist sash.  It's a really soft cotton from Joann's, and I love how comfy it is.  (I don't post pictures of myself on the DIS, hence the Mickey head.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the encouragement!  I really appreciate the can do attitude around here.



Thanks so much for coming back to show us the things you've made! I love the little diaper sets! your wendy costume looks great too!



GlassSlippers said:


> Here's the bad news: Y'know that business trip to Orlando that the Mr. asked me to go along on? I just this morning got on the facebook page for the Disney Store that I work at and asked if anybody would be able to take the two shifts that I was on the schedule for during that time. Then the Mr calls and says that the date has changed to the following week!  Only I could have a date change for a last minute trip! Here's the good news: We get to stay at the Swan & Dolphin! How cool is that?!   The first night of MNSSHP is happening while we're there, too! Not sure if I'll go, but here's hoping! Wonder if I have any Halloween-y fabric around to make a tee shirt or something...



HURRAY for getting to go! ENJOY!



pyrxtc said:


> My friends daughter came to try on and pick up her finished outfit. We still need matching ribbon for the back of the shirt but you can get the effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used grommets for the first time today. Found out my counter is soft wood on the first try, *oops*! I went in the garage and got a piece of scrap for the rest of them.
> 
> I cut off the neckline of the t-shirt and made a casing and inserted elastic. Then i pinned up the back and sewed inside the shirt to hold about 1 inch of fabric on each side, then pinched about 1/2 inch of fabric  and pinned it and placed 4 grommets on each side to make it lace up. I wanted to do something different and fun and she was all for it.



Looks great! Love the flower trim on the skit!



Yoshiandi said:


> I have been told by the hubby that I am addicted to my machine.. I don't think so, but...Is there a 12 step program?



You don't have a problem! You're stuff is cute and GREAT!



aboveH20 said:


> Yup!  It's still sitting in our living room.  He got a post office box, and I just sent him "practice" mail, so if all goes well I'll send it off to him.
> 
> He starts classes today.  Since when have they been letting babies drive cross country and go to college!



ROFL at the "practice mail" but that was a wise decision! 

Sorry he's so far away. Guess it's better than at the bottom of the ocean floor though?





OhStuffandFluff said:


> Outfit #3 completed!!  Here is our version of Merida's green dress!  This one was fun to make and I love the feel of the crushed velvet material!



I LOVE this dress! Looks GREAT and I love the tartan plaid you found to go on the belt! Super cute!


Ugh, I am sorry to be MIA so much. We're starting back to school here (like everyone else) only we homeschool so that means the teacher (aka ME!) has a boat load more work than usual to do! Seriously hampers my computer time.

BUT! I did manage to go to the fabric store today and NOT buy anything that wasn't on my list! WOO HOO for me! 

Sunshine


----------



## TarzansKat

pyrxtc said:


> Love the pillowcase dress panties sets. Your Wendy nightgown looks good too !



Thank you!



> I am undecided on what I want to be this year. The costumes I want take way too much fabric. I have a Snow White but we'll see.



I had a hard time picking.  I've wanted to be a few different characters, namely Alice, Belle, and Wendy.  Wendy seemed the easiest costume to make.  I wasn't confident I could pull off Alice or Belle.  Now having made the Wendy one though, I think I'd be able to do it without a pattern.




dianemom2 said:


> Everything looks great.  How fun that you are taking a solo trip to Disney!  I'm glad we were able to give you some encouragement.  Keep up the good work!



Thank you!

Yes, my solo trip was totally spur of the moment, planned in less than a month.  I had airline miles, there was a room discount, and the stars aligned. 




smile5sunshine said:


> Thanks so much for coming back to show us the things you've made! I love the little diaper sets! your wendy costume looks great too!



Thank you!



> BUT! I did manage to go to the fabric store today and NOT buy anything that wasn't on my list! WOO HOO for me!
> 
> Sunshine



I admire that.  I have a serious fabric impulse control problem I am trying to get in check.


----------



## DisneyGirlz

Long time lurker here  I was hoping you all could tell me where I can find a patchwork Mickey head design for embroidery. I made a skirt with several fabrics and I'm trying to kind of tie them all in in the top. Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## goteamwood

DisneyGirlz said:
			
		

> Long time lurker here  I was hoping you all could tell me where I can find a patchwork Mickey head design for embroidery. I made a skirt with several fabrics and I'm trying to kind of tie them all in in the top. Thanks for your help!!!



I'm not sure I've ever seen a patchwork Mickey. But you could get the basic Mickey head and do a scaled down patchwork and use that as the fabric for the appliqué. Just iron seams open so it's as flat as possible, maybe even use heatnbond on it so you can iron flat after its stitched. 
Can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## VBAndrea

pyrxtc said:


> My friends daughter came to try on and pick up her finished outfit. We still need matching ribbon for the back of the shirt but you can get the effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used grommets for the first time today. Found out my counter is soft wood on the first try, *oops*! I went in the garage and got a piece of scrap for the rest of them.
> 
> I cut off the neckline of the t-shirt and made a casing and inserted elastic. Then i pinned up the back and sewed inside the shirt to hold about 1 inch of fabric on each side, then pinched about 1/2 inch of fabric  and pinned it and placed 4 grommets on each side to make it lace up. I wanted to do something different and fun and she was all for it.


Very cute!  For the t-shirt casing do you just cut the collar off the t and then fold it in to sew a casing for the elastic?  I may try that by practicing on an old t first.  I hate boxy looking t's and I have a couple that need some revision.



Yoshiandi said:


> I have been told by the hubby that I am addicted to my machine.. I don't think so, but...Is there a 12 step program?


Your hubby should be happy you are addicted b/c that means you are getting your money's worth out of it.  Great job on all accounts!



Jaylin said:


> Thanks girls for the Brave help!  You are all correct, I found her!  And she's having a great sale today too, if anyone is interested, 30% off entire order.


Grr!  I wasn't on here yesterday and missed this.  How did you find out about the coupon?  I swear I am signed up on her web site and I didn't get any e-mails about codes 



TarzansKat said:


> Hi.
> 
> I don't know if you remember me at all, but I posted a while back about just starting to sew, and all my nervousness, and you were all so supportive!
> 
> I really love this thread, so I hope you don't mind if I post some of my sewing successes.  When I make mistakes, shocking I know , I just think of them as learning experiences for the next project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some of the fun I've been having.
> 
> I also made myself a costume for MNSSHP, I'm going on a solo trip, and decided to be Wendy.  I did it without a pattern...for some reason patterns and I do NOT get along...and it came out nicely.  I've made a "ribbon" for my hair out of the same fabric as the waist sash.  It's a really soft cotton from Joann's, and I love how comfy it is.  (I don't post pictures of myself on the DIS, hence the Mickey head.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the encouragement!  I really appreciate the can do attitude around here.


Haven't you become quite the seamstress!!!!  Great work 



smile5sunshine said:


> BUT! I did manage to go to the fabric store today and NOT buy anything that wasn't on my list! WOO HOO for me!
> 
> Sunshine


Believe it or not I did the same thing on Monday -- and my mom even watched the kids for me so it was a pleasant trip.  I came up one fabric short though.  I have something in my head and found fabrics on etsy I like but they are from S. Korea so take two weeks to ship and this is one of those time crunch outfits so I can't order.  I will try our huge quilt store once the kids are back in school.


----------



## SallyfromDE

EEs*Mommy said:


> Wow I'm that late moving?



Better late then never!


----------



## uscgmouse

I bought this soft Mickey cuddle fabric and want to make a simple blanket for my son. Is there any trick to sewing cuddle? Will it work ok is I use cotton on the back of the blanket?


----------



## hokie98

Sorry if this has been covered before...

Does anyone else have one of the Brother Disney embroidery machines? I have one that I bought fairly cheap (refurbished) several years ago. I didn't buy specifically for embroidery, but thought it would be fun to play around with. Long story short, I have a Mac, and seems like to do anymore than the preloaded DIS designs, I need a Windows PC (I forget all of the specifics...it's been a while, but that's what I remember). So I've never fooled with the embroidery part of it, but am quite happy with it as a regular sewing machine. We're headed to WDW in 50+ days, so now I'm thinking it may be time to try out the embroidery part. 

So anyone else have experience with theirs? In other words, its it worth me buying all of the thread/supplies/etc to do some Disney designs myself, or just find someone to do some appliques for me? 

Thanks!


----------



## goteamwood

hokie98 said:


> Sorry if this has been covered before...
> 
> Does anyone else have one of the Brother Disney embroidery machines? I have one that I bought fairly cheap (refurbished) several years ago. I didn't buy specifically for embroidery, but thought it would be fun to play around with. Long story short, I have a Mac, and seems like to do anymore than the preloaded DIS designs, I need a Windows PC (I forget all of the specifics...it's been a while, but that's what I remember). So I've never fooled with the embroidery part of it, but am quite happy with it as a regular sewing machine. We're headed to WDW in 50+ days, so now I'm thinking it may be time to try out the embroidery part.
> 
> So anyone else have experience with theirs? In other words, its it worth me buying all of the thread/supplies/etc to do some Disney designs myself, or just find someone to do some appliques for me?
> 
> Thanks!



You can just buy individual designs, and load them on a thumb drive for your mac. I use Mac exclusively and have found literally HUNDREDS of designs so I never had to learn new software. (And I am not particularly artistic.) That said, if you are really into making your own designs, you can run bootcamp or fusion on any current mac which will allow you to run windows. If you really want, but to me that is a huge expense if it is once in a while things. I have gotten design files from etsy, frou frou by heather sue (all one word .com) and lots of others.


----------



## starann

Danger WIll Robinson, DANGER

I went into Joannes today.....and came out with an empty cart!!!! (my best friend called to let me know they are taking her baby via emergency c-section today, not in 4 weeks like planned, due to low fluid, so I had ot hightail it out of there)


BUT WOWSA!!!!! I can't wait to get mysewing room all set up and reteach myself to sew!!!!

Some one said Joannes does sewing classes?  Any idea on the cost or days of the week they run?


----------



## sewmess

uscgmouse said:


> I bought this soft Mickey cuddle fabric and want to make a simple blanket for my son. Is there any trick to sewing cuddle? Will it work ok is I use cotton on the back of the blanket?



The great thing about fleece, the cuddle fabric, is that you don't even have to sew it really.  Check the stretch and then basically sew like any other knit.

I have a yard of that particular Mickey Cuddle and I just use it as it: trim the selvage off and you have a super soft, cuddly blanket.


----------



## dianemom2

starann said:


> Danger WIll Robinson, DANGER
> 
> I went into Joannes today.....and came out with an empty cart!!!!
> 
> 
> BUT WOWSA!!!!! I can't wait to get mysewing room all set up and reteach myself to sew!!!!
> 
> Some one said Joannes does sewing classes?  Any idea on the cost or days of the week they run?


I'd say that you should start by just pulling out the sewing machine and threading it.  Watch a couple of youtube videos.  Then see if you have enjoyed it.  Make something easy like a square throw pillow.


----------



## pyrxtc

VBAndrea said:


> Very cute!  For the t-shirt casing do you just cut the collar off the t and then fold it in to sew a casing for the elastic?  I may try that by practicing on an old t first.  I hate boxy looking t's and I have a couple that need some revision.



yes I did just that but I cut it on a diagonal from the top of should (leave 1 1/2 inches past shoulder seam) and ended it just below the center of the neckline. (shirt folded in half and shoulder seams lined up first.


----------



## pyrxtc

I'm going to need a lot of patience and plenty of luck. I am making myself my first outfit. I have decided I am going to be Merida from Brave for Halloween, which for me means I have 3 1/2 weeks to have it completely done and ready to wear. With the 60% off coupons from Joann's, the simply silky fabric for the costume cost me just under $25 and now I just need to be able to sew and cut it. Crossing fingers !






this dress minus the head cover.


----------



## sewmess

Sending Luck Your Way!!


----------



## Yoshiandi

All set for Abby to meet the Prince!! 






 Very proud of this one!!


----------



## TarzansKat

pyrxtc said:


> I'm going to need a lot of patience and plenty of luck. I am making myself my first outfit. I have decided I am going to be Merida from Brave for Halloween, which for me means I have 3 1/2 weeks to have it completely done and ready to wear. With the 60% off coupons from Joann's, the simply silky fabric for the costume cost me just under $25 and now I just need to be able to sew and cut it. Crossing fingers !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this dress minus the head cover.



Good luck!!! 



Yoshiandi said:


> All set for Abby to meet the Prince!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very proud of this one!!



So cute!  Great job.


----------



## PrincessMickey

TarzansKat said:


> Hi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the encouragement!  I really appreciate the can do attitude around here.



Everything looks great and love the costume you made yourself!



pyrxtc said:


> I'm going to need a lot of patience and plenty of luck. I am making myself my first outfit. I have decided I am going to be Merida from Brave for Halloween, which for me means I have 3 1/2 weeks to have it completely done and ready to wear. With the 60% off coupons from Joann's, the simply silky fabric for the costume cost me just under $25 and now I just need to be able to sew and cut it. Crossing fingers !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this dress minus the head cover.



I spent way too much time in Joann's today too using my 60% off coupon! Good luck, the silky fabric can be a pain to work with, just use lots of pins and take your time and you will be fine. I'm sure it will look great when you finish!



Yoshiandi said:


> All set for Abby to meet the Prince!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very proud of this one!!



Adorable, both the kiddo and the dress! You did a great job, I love it!


----------



## TarzansKat

Thank you, PrincessMickey!

I have that 60% off coupon for Joann's, on my phone, and the paper one, and wouldn't you know that every dang piece of fabric I wanted this week was already on sale?  I hate it when that happens.


----------



## pyrxtc

Yoshiandi said:


> All set for Abby to meet the Prince!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very proud of this one!!



so cute and wonderful embroidery job !



TarzansKat said:


> Thank you, PrincessMickey!
> 
> I have that 60% off coupon for Joann's, on my phone, and the paper one, and wouldn't you know that every dang piece of fabric I wanted this week was already on sale?  I hate it when that happens.



Happens to me all the time. I wanted to use costume satin or casa collection but both were on sale. I found the Simply silky as I was giving up and it wasn't on sale !! yay !! It saved me a lot of money !


----------



## PrincessMickey

TarzansKat said:


> Thank you, PrincessMickey!
> 
> I have that 60% off coupon for Joann's, on my phone, and the paper one, and wouldn't you know that every dang piece of fabric I wanted this week was already on sale?  I hate it when that happens.



Your welcome! That always happens to me too, then I end up buying more fabric than I need just so I can use my coupon.

I just got an email newsletter from one of my local fabric stores and it had a picture of a new fabric they just got in. It wouldn't let me copy the picture here so I found it on another site.

http://www.quiltingtreasures.com/content13786.html

Mr. Potato Head fabric!! I don't really have a need for it but I am oh so tempted to go buy some, I really want some. I think this officially means I am a member of FHA Fabric Hoarders Annonomys


----------



## TarzansKat

pyrxtc said:


> Happens to me all the time. I wanted to use costume satin or casa collection but both were on sale. I found the Simply silky as I was giving up and it wasn't on sale !! yay !! It saved me a lot of money !



Awesome!

I've got a hair cut tomorrow near another Joann's, so I'm going to take a gander over there and see if there's some fabric I can find that's not on sale.


----------



## pyrxtc

PrincessMickey said:


> Your welcome! That always happens to me too, then I end up buying more fabric than I need just so I can use my coupon.
> 
> I just got an email newsletter from one of my local fabric stores and it had a picture of a new fabric they just got in. It wouldn't let me copy the picture here so I found it on another site.
> 
> http://www.quiltingtreasures.com/content13786.html
> 
> Mr. Potato Head fabric!! I don't really have a need for it but I am oh so tempted to go buy some, I really want some. I think this officially means I am a member of FHA Fabric Hoarders Annonomys



Very cute !! I'll have to keep my eyes out.


----------



## TinkNH

pyrxtc said:


> I'm going to need a lot of patience and plenty of luck. I am making myself my first outfit. I have decided I am going to be Merida from Brave for Halloween, which for me means I have 3 1/2 weeks to have it completely done and ready to wear. With the 60% off coupons from Joann's, the simply silky fabric for the costume cost me just under $25 and now I just need to be able to sew and cut it. Crossing fingers !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this dress minus the head cover.



cant wait to see it!  and what you dont want to squeeze your head into a tight cloth helmet??? 



Yoshiandi said:


> All set for Abby to meet the Prince!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very proud of this one!!



adorable!  Love the glittery fabrics you used!


I think I am all done with everything I planned to make...just need to get it all packed but I feel I need to wait a bit longer.  I have to get some pictures too..

I am getting so excited...I think WAAAYYY more excited than the kids!!


----------



## dianemom2

TarzansKat said:


> Thank you, PrincessMickey!
> 
> I have that 60% off coupon for Joann's, on my phone, and the paper one, and wouldn't you know that every dang piece of fabric I wanted this week was already on sale?  I hate it when that happens.


That happens to me all the time.  This week, I wanted to buy something from the new Doodles line with my 60% off coupon.  But when I got to the register, they said that the fabric was already on sale and I couldn't use my coupon.  There hadn't been any signs or anything but it was on sale for like 20% off.  I was quite frustrated because the fabric cost more than I had wanted to spend on it.



PrincessMickey said:


> http://www.quiltingtreasures.com/content13786.html
> 
> Mr. Potato Head fabric!! I don't really have a need for it but I am oh so tempted to go buy some, I really want some. I think this officially means I am a member of FHA Fabric Hoarders Annonomys


That is so cute!  That would make a great Toy Story dress or outfit.




Yoshiandi said:


> All set for Abby to meet the Prince!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very proud of this one!!


What a cute dress and an adorable little girl.  Of course you should be proud!


----------



## TarzansKat

It is so bothersome when they don't have their signage right!  That has happened to me more than once, so the way I combat it...probably to the chagrin of those behind me...is by having whoever is cutting my fabric check to see if it is on sale.  With the handheld devices, they can tell if it is on sale before they even cut it for you.


----------



## goteamwood

TarzansKat said:


> It is so bothersome when they don't have their signage right!  That has happened to me more than once, so the way I combat it...probably to the chagrin of those behind me...is by having whoever is cutting my fabric check to see if it is on sale.  With the handheld devices, they can tell if it is on sale before they even cut it for you.



At my Joann near me they always verify the price before cutting. And say whether it is on sale. Even when I have my duo of destruction running amok near me or screaming or otherwise creating a scene. (Fabric store is not a toddler favorite, for sure.) I think maybe they had some backlash, because  when they say "This is on sale." they always seem hesitant like enough people say then forget it.


----------



## peachygreen

I'm certain this ha been asked before but I'm going to ask again

Where do you get your plain tee-shirts?  Do you have a preference for girls vs boys vs adults?


----------



## goteamwood

peachygreen said:


> I'm certain this ha been asked before but I'm going to ask again
> 
> Where do you get your plain tee-shirts?  Do you have a preference for girls vs boys vs adults?



I have gotten them at jiffy shirts.com but I would steer clear of the rabbit skins toddler shirts, they run super small. The gildan (or whatever.) is a lot more generous in sizing. I was dumb and got a bunch of 3T white shirts and made them for my boys' birthday trip without trying them on them and they were too small. So I have to make 4 shirts again. I have ordered adult shirts there too, but I also get those at Michaels, or Joann. Today I picked up blank cotton ringer tees for men on the clearance rack at target for $5 each. The craft stores near my house don't carry onesies or toddler sizes so those I go to jiffy shirst for.


----------



## pyrxtc

peachygreen said:


> I'm certain this ha been asked before but I'm going to ask again
> 
> Where do you get your plain tee-shirts?  Do you have a preference for girls vs boys vs adults?



What are you using it for ? That will make a big difference on what anyone gets.


----------



## dianemom2

peachygreen said:


> I'm certain this ha been asked before but I'm going to ask again
> 
> Where do you get your plain tee-shirts?  Do you have a preference for girls vs boys vs adults?


I prefer to buy them at Walmart or Target because I think they are softer.  I also like the Old Navy shirts but we don't have one very close to us so I don't get there very often.  If I am ordering shirts, I will check Walmart on-line first to see if they have the color/size that I want.  If they don't then I usually order from Jiffy.  Jiffy has expensive shipping if you only need one or two shirts though.


----------



## peachygreen

pyrxtc said:


> What are you using it for ? That will make a big difference on what anyone gets.



Iron on Transfers and possibly tee-shirt dresses.  I don't do a lot of applique.


----------



## nannye

Hey everyone I will eventually get around to posting the costumes and customs here, but wanted them in my trip report first.

Here it is in case anyone wants to read along!
V's Ultimate 5th Birthday surprise with 99 characters and costumes galore!


----------



## VBAndrea

pyrxtc said:


> yes I did just that but I cut it on a diagonal from the top of should (leave 1 1/2 inches past shoulder seam) and ended it just below the center of the neckline. (shirt folded in half and shoulder seams lined up first.


Thank you!  I am going to try this on an old t first and see how it goes (but that won't be for another couple of weeks because I am currently busy, busy, busy doing some things for Judy and clan for their upcoming trip.

And good luck with your costume -- I'm sure it will turn out beautifully 



Yoshiandi said:


> All set for Abby to meet the Prince!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very proud of this one!!


FABULOUS!   And your dd is so stinkin' cute -- she reminds me of a really sweet friend of my dd's.  Was it hard appliqueing on the satin?  I don't think I'd be brave enough to try that.



TarzansKat said:


> Thank you, PrincessMickey!
> 
> I have that 60% off coupon for Joann's, on my phone, and the paper one, and wouldn't you know that every dang piece of fabric I wanted this week was already on sale?  I hate it when that happens.


That always happens to me and one of the girls at Joann's told me that if they have a good coupon they purposely mark all the expensive down just a little so you can't use the coupon on the good stuff!



TarzansKat said:


> It is so bothersome when they don't have their signage right!  That has happened to me more than once, so the way I combat it...probably to the chagrin of those behind me...is by having whoever is cutting my fabric check to see if it is on sale.  With the handheld devices, they can tell if it is on sale before they even cut it for you.


The handheld devices at our store NEVER work.  They usually write the numbers off the bolt on a slip of paper or sent the bolts to the checkout counter.



goteamwood said:


> At my Joann near me they always verify the price before cutting. And say whether it is on sale. Even when I have my duo of destruction running amok near me or screaming or otherwise creating a scene. (Fabric store is not a toddler favorite, for sure.) I think maybe they had some backlash, because  when they say "This is on sale." they always seem hesitant like enough people say then forget it.


Wow!  That's impressive!  One of our Joann's has such horrid staff they would never do something so kind.



peachygreen said:


> I'm certain this ha been asked before but I'm going to ask again
> 
> Where do you get your plain tee-shirts?  Do you have a preference for girls vs boys vs adults?


Jiffy shirts, Old Navy, Kmart, Walmart, Target, etc.

For softness Target shirts and ON are the best (IMO).  However, I find with the ladie's dept that the shirts get holes in them with washing.  I have not had this problem with the boys or the girls dept shirts, but both my sister and I have problems with the ladies shirts not holding up well at all.

The Gildan shirts from Michaels and ACMoore have been fine for us too.  They are not as soft, but neither of my kids complain about them.  They are good for iron ons or painting.  

HTHs!

Oh, and be careful of Target's boy's dept -- I think they resized everything b/c I recently bought my son some large shirts and they are too gigantic on him -- I think they resized the boys dept like they did for the ladies a few years ago --- hence why I am a size smaller than I was when I got married even though I'm 15 pounds heavier


----------



## TarzansKat

goteamwood said:


> At my Joann near me they always verify the price before cutting. And say whether it is on sale. Even when I have my duo of destruction running amok near me or screaming or otherwise creating a scene. (Fabric store is not a toddler favorite, for sure.) I think maybe they had some backlash, because  when they say "This is on sale." they always seem hesitant like enough people say then forget it.



That is really nice!  I wish mine did that without me having to ask, that would be awesome.  My youngest just turned two and let's just say that Joann's...or Walmart, because of the fabric counter...are not so much his favorite stores.


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> I think they resized the boys dept like they did for the ladies a few years ago --- hence why I am a size smaller than I was when I got married even though I'm 15 pounds heavier


I wish that was the case for me.  I am definitely in a larger size than when I got married.  LOL!


Reminder!!!!!
Tomorrow is the day that the 50% off on clearance fabrics starts at Joanns!!!!  I plan to be there when the store opens because I saw some really cute stuff that I'd like to get.  Then I am meeting my friend for breakfast.  It will be like Black Friday for me.


----------



## TarzansKat

dianemom2 said:


> Reminder!!!!!
> Tomorrow is the day that the 50% off on clearance fabrics starts at Joanns!!!!  I plan to be there when the store opens because I saw some really cute stuff that I'd like to get.  Then I am meeting my friend for breakfast.  It will be like Black Friday for me.



Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Cibahwewah

Hi All, I haven't posted much lately, but I've been somewhat keeping up.  We have a trip coming up in less than a month! So, now that I'm on a deadline, I'm sewing again.  I made DD6 a park bag, which she thinks is "the best thing you've ever made me Mommy."  I'm not 100% happy with the way it turned out.  It took me 2 days to do it (and I don't have a lot of free time) so you can understand why I'm a little frustrated.  I used Erin Erickson's 2-zip hipster pattern (Dog Under My Desk). I used Pellon Decor Bond interfacing and fleece like CarlaC calls for in her Tailored Tote pattern like this one I made last January, 



























but it was so thick and bulky it gave me fits, not to mention the bag itself is a bit heavy and even stands up on it's own.  If I do it again I'll use the Pellon SF-101 like she recommends.  Some of my embroidery puckered the woven fabric and the bottom of the design gets lost if the bag is not laid out flat.  Any tips on preventing puckering?  I used 2 layers of tear-away underneath. I don't think you can adjust tension on the Brother PE-770, and if you can, I don't know that I'd be brave enough to do it.  Of course I used my favorite HeatherSue design that I've nicknamed "Happy Stitch."  I've stitched this little guy out 5 or 6 times now.  I've tried some other digitizers' Stitch designs and the ones that HeatherSue does are the best ones.  If we can convince her son Sawyer to continue liking Stitch, maybe she'll come out with some more? My daughter sure would be happy.


----------



## TarzansKat

Oh my goodness!  I am sorry it gave you such a hard time, but I love those bags!  They are awesome.


----------



## DisneyMom5

Yoshiandi said:


> All set for Abby to meet the Prince!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very proud of this one!!



That's awesome!  
I want to make my dd2 a princess dress (or 2) for her birthday (Jan. 1st.).  
Was that just a peasant pattern?  I'm geeked to try something like that!


----------



## Yoshiandi

DisneyMom5 said:


> That's awesome!
> I want to make my dd2 a princess dress (or 2) for her birthday (Jan. 1st.).
> Was that just a peasant pattern?  I'm geeked to try something like that!



It was pretty easy to do the pattern on the satin after I had REALLY pulled it tight to make sure it wouldn't slide around in the hoop.

And the pattern I used is Simplicity 0351. I have made quite a few dresses with this pattern. It's easy to use.


----------



## babynala

Yoshiandi said:


> All set for Abby to meet the Prince!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very proud of this one!!


Great job on the dress, it looks very pretty in the satin fabric.  The prince will be happy to see her.



TinkNH said:


> I think I am all done with everything I planned to make...just need to get it all packed but I feel I need to wait a bit longer.  I have to get some pictures too..
> 
> I am getting so excited...I think WAAAYYY more excited than the kids!!


I'm impressed that you are finished so far ahead of your trip.  I can't wait to see some pictures when you get back.  



dianemom2 said:


> Reminder!!!!!
> Tomorrow is the day that the 50% off on clearance fabrics starts at Joanns!!!!  I plan to be there when the store opens because I saw some really cute stuff that I'd like to get.  Then I am meeting my friend for breakfast.  It will be like Black Friday for me.


Sounds like a great day.  Enjoy!



Cibahwewah said:


> Hi All, I haven't posted much lately, but I've been somewhat keeping up.  We have a trip coming up in less than a month! So, now that I'm on a deadline, I'm sewing again.  I made DD6 a park bag, which she thinks is "the best thing you've ever made me Mommy."  I'm not 100% happy with the way it turned out.  It took me 2 days to do it (and I don't have a lot of free time) so you can understand why I'm a little frustrated.  I used Erin Erickson's 2-zip hipster pattern (Dog Under My Desk). I used Pellon Decor Bond interfacing and fleece like CarlaC calls for in her Tailored Tote pattern like this one I made last January,
> 
> but it was so thick and bulky it gave me fits, not to mention the bag itself is a bit heavy and even stands up on it's own.  If I do it again I'll use the Pellon SF-101 like she recommends.  Some of my embroidery puckered the woven fabric and the bottom of the design gets lost if the bag is not laid out flat.  Any tips on preventing puckering?  I used 2 layers of tear-away underneath. I don't think you can adjust tension on the Brother PE-770, and if you can, I don't know that I'd be brave enough to do it.  Of course I used my favorite HeatherSue design that I've nicknamed "Happy Stitch."  I've stitched this little guy out 5 or 6 times now.  I've tried some other digitizers' Stitch designs and the ones that HeatherSue does are the best ones.  If we can convince her son Sawyer to continue liking Stitch, maybe she'll come out with some more? My daughter sure would be happy.


First off, I love both of the bags.  I'm not sure as to why it puckered so much, did you embroider on the fabric that had the Pellon on it?   Maybe another layer of stabilizer floated under the hoop would have helped???  I don't have a 770 so I'm not sure how to adjust the tension.


----------



## nannye

Has anyone from Canada ordered fabric from Joanns online? I'm wondering what the shipping prices are like. 
Thanks
Erin


----------



## TinkNH

Cibahwewah said:


> Hi All, I haven't posted much lately, but I've been somewhat keeping up.  We have a trip coming up in less than a month! So, now that I'm on a deadline, I'm sewing again.  I made DD6 a park bag, which she thinks is "the best thing you've ever made me Mommy."  I'm not 100% happy with the way it turned out.  It took me 2 days to do it (and I don't have a lot of free time) so you can understand why I'm a little frustrated.  I used Erin Erickson's 2-zip hipster pattern (Dog Under My Desk). I used Pellon Decor Bond interfacing and fleece like CarlaC calls for in her Tailored Tote pattern like this one I made last January,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it was so thick and bulky it gave me fits, not to mention the bag itself is a bit heavy and even stands up on it's own.  If I do it again I'll use the Pellon SF-101 like she recommends.  Some of my embroidery puckered the woven fabric and the bottom of the design gets lost if the bag is not laid out flat.  Any tips on preventing puckering?  I used 2 layers of tear-away underneath. I don't think you can adjust tension on the Brother PE-770, and if you can, I don't know that I'd be brave enough to do it.  Of course I used my favorite HeatherSue design that I've nicknamed "Happy Stitch."  I've stitched this little guy out 5 or 6 times now.  I've tried some other digitizers' Stitch designs and the ones that HeatherSue does are the best ones.  If we can convince her son Sawyer to continue liking Stitch, maybe she'll come out with some more? My daughter sure would be happy.



I love the stitch bag!!!  I bought that bag pattern but am still to afraid to try it.  That came out super cute, Stitch is my fave too


----------



## BabyRapunzel

WyomingMomof6 said:
			
		

> Here are a couple of things I did for my great-nieces that I never posted.  The older one was going to model for me but this pic sums up how she felt about it, lol.
> 
> I did this Minnie Mouse outfit for her little sister (who probably would have gladly modeled).
> 
> And this Daisy Duck top with some matching capris which she wouldn't put on.  She didn't "love them" lol



Cute Daisy top!



			
				TarzansKat said:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> I don't know if you remember me at all, but I posted a while back about just starting to sew, and all my nervousness, and you were all so supportive!
> 
> I really love this thread, so I hope you don't mind if I post some of my sewing successes.  When I make mistakes, shocking I know , I just think of them as learning experiences for the next project.
> 
> Just some of the fun I've been having.
> 
> I also made myself a costume for MNSSHP, I'm going on a solo trip, and decided to be Wendy.  I did it without a pattern...for some reason patterns and I do NOT get along...and it came out nicely.  I've made a "ribbon" for my hair out of the same fabric as the waist sash.  It's a really soft cotton from Joann's, and I love how comfy it is.  (I don't post pictures of myself on the DIS, hence the Mickey head.)
> 
> Thanks for all the encouragement!  I really appreciate the can do attitude around here.



Very cute dresses!



			
				Jaylin said:
			
		

> Ooops, sorry it's 30OFF put in the code box at checkout.



I almost bought the princesses, but I needed to wait till payday, even if they are more money now 



			
				pyrxtc said:
			
		

> I'm going to need a lot of patience and plenty of luck. I am making myself my first outfit. I have decided I am going to be Merida from Brave for Halloween, which for me means I have 3 1/2 weeks to have it completely done and ready to wear. With the 60% off coupons from Joann's, the simply silky fabric for the costume cost me just under $25 and now I just need to be able to sew and cut it. Crossing fingers !
> 
> this dress minus the head cover.



Good luck!



			
				Yoshiandi said:
			
		

> All set for Abby to meet the Prince!!
> 
> Very proud of this one!!



Love this!



			
				TarzansKat said:
			
		

> That is really nice!  I wish mine did that without me having to ask, that would be awesome.  My youngest just turned two and let's just say that Joann's...or Walmart, because of the fabric counter...are not so much his favorite stores.



My DD2 feels the same way about fabric shopping, makes it so hard to look.




			
				Cibahwewah said:
			
		

> Hi All, I haven't posted much lately, but I've been somewhat keeping up.  We have a trip coming up in less than a month! So, now that I'm on a deadline, I'm sewing again.  I made DD6 a park bag, which she thinks is "the best thing you've ever made me Mommy."  I'm not 100% happy with the way it turned out.  It took me 2 days to do it (and I don't have a lot of free time) so you can understand why I'm a little frustrated.  I used Erin Erickson's 2-zip hipster pattern (Dog Under My Desk). I used Pellon Decor Bond interfacing and fleece like CarlaC calls for in her Tailored Tote pattern like this one I made last January,
> 
> but it was so thick and bulky it gave me fits, not to mention the bag itself is a bit heavy and even stands up on it's own.  If I do it again I'll use the Pellon SF-101 like she recommends.  Some of my embroidery puckered the woven fabric and the bottom of the design gets lost if the bag is not laid out flat.  Any tips on preventing puckering?  I used 2 layers of tear-away underneath. I don't think you can adjust tension on the Brother PE-770, and if you can, I don't know that I'd be brave enough to do it.  Of course I used my favorite HeatherSue design that I've nicknamed "Happy Stitch."  I've stitched this little guy out 5 or 6 times now.  I've tried some other digitizers' Stitch designs and the ones that HeatherSue does are the best ones.  If we can convince her son Sawyer to continue liking Stitch, maybe she'll come out with some more? My daughter sure would be happy.



Very cute! 


Thanks everyone for the nice comments on the Donald blanket and towel. I think she liked them, but I was a little sad, she also got 2 beautiful Donald quilts. There were too many crafty friends there 

Question, I have dancing versions of sleeping beauty/Philip, Belle/beast, and Cindi/charming. I would like others or maybe pairs doing something, I know mermaid/Eric are in a boat.  Any ideas for the rest of the princesses?

I saw snow white carried by prince, is this available anywhere?  

 I am getting tempted to learn hand applique or digitizing. Unfortunately, no time for all my ideas.


----------



## VBAndrea

Cibahwewah said:


> Hi All, I haven't posted much lately, but I've been somewhat keeping up.  We have a trip coming up in less than a month! So, now that I'm on a deadline, I'm sewing again.  I made DD6 a park bag, which she thinks is "the best thing you've ever made me Mommy."  I'm not 100% happy with the way it turned out.  It took me 2 days to do it (and I don't have a lot of free time) so you can understand why I'm a little frustrated.  I used Erin Erickson's 2-zip hipster pattern (Dog Under My Desk). I used Pellon Decor Bond interfacing and fleece like CarlaC calls for in her Tailored Tote pattern like this one I made last January,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it was so thick and bulky it gave me fits, not to mention the bag itself is a bit heavy and even stands up on it's own.  If I do it again I'll use the Pellon SF-101 like she recommends.  Some of my embroidery puckered the woven fabric and the bottom of the design gets lost if the bag is not laid out flat.  Any tips on preventing puckering?  I used 2 layers of tear-away underneath. I don't think you can adjust tension on the Brother PE-770, and if you can, I don't know that I'd be brave enough to do it.  Of course I used my favorite HeatherSue design that I've nicknamed "Happy Stitch."  I've stitched this little guy out 5 or 6 times now.  I've tried some other digitizers' Stitch designs and the ones that HeatherSue does are the best ones.  If we can convince her son Sawyer to continue liking Stitch, maybe she'll come out with some more? My daughter sure would be happy.


I think the bag looks awesome!  I really want to buy that pattern, but I am on pattern buying hiatus until our house sells.  And that is also why I can't go to Joann's tomorrow for the 50% off clearance even though I saw some fabrics that I want 

As for the puckering, I use two sheets of tear away on cotton and have good success unless it's a very thin fabric.  I also hoop just one tear away and pin the fabric to it (and use sticky spray too) now b/c when I hooped the fabric I think I stretched it some and that led to puckering for me (but again, it's always been the thin fabrics that pucker).  I float the second sheet of tear away.


----------



## GlassSlippers

Cibahwewah said:


> Hi All, I haven't posted much lately, but I've been somewhat keeping up.  We have a trip coming up in less than a month! So, now that I'm on a deadline, I'm sewing again.  I made DD6 a park bag, which she thinks is "the best thing you've ever made me Mommy."  I'm not 100% happy with the way it turned out.  It took me 2 days to do it (and I don't have a lot of free time) so you can understand why I'm a little frustrated.  I used Erin Erickson's 2-zip hipster pattern (Dog Under My Desk). I used Pellon Decor Bond interfacing and fleece like CarlaC calls for in her Tailored Tote pattern like this one I made last January,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it was so thick and bulky it gave me fits, not to mention the bag itself is a bit heavy and even stands up on it's own.  If I do it again I'll use the Pellon SF-101 like she recommends.  Some of my embroidery puckered the woven fabric and the bottom of the design gets lost if the bag is not laid out flat.  Any tips on preventing puckering?  I used 2 layers of tear-away underneath. I don't think you can adjust tension on the Brother PE-770, and if you can, I don't know that I'd be brave enough to do it.  Of course I used my favorite HeatherSue design that I've nicknamed "Happy Stitch."  I've stitched this little guy out 5 or 6 times now.  I've tried some other digitizers' Stitch designs and the ones that HeatherSue does are the best ones.  If we can convince her son Sawyer to continue liking Stitch, maybe she'll come out with some more? My daughter sure would be happy.



I'm new at applique myself so I'm afraid I'm no help with that. The bag is super cute though! 

I absolutely love the Mickey bag too! Where did you get the fabric for it? I need black with white Mickeys. A friend of mine went on a Disney cruise and bought a swim cover up that her husband accidentally shrunk (I bet that's not the right word!) in the wash as soon as they got home. Poor guy was on the ol' fecal roster big-time! Anyway, the hood was lined with a similar fabric and I'm trying to reproduce the cover up as closely as possible as a surprise for Christmas. If I can't find something like what you have there, I'm afraid I'll be hand stamping little white Mickey heads on plain black broadcloth! I'd do it, but it would be tedious as all get out.

Oh man! It's late!

G'night everybody!


----------



## pyrxtc

I'm thinking i will try to make the arrow bag and putting the brother on it would look so cool. I love that Merida wears it around her waist. It will make it so much easier for trick or treating at Disney.  I want to put the little brother bears on the bag.  I'm thinking the bag will be 8 inches around. Maybe there are keychains or something sold somewhere ????


----------



## DisneyMom5

Yoshiandi said:


> It was pretty easy to do the pattern on the satin after I had REALLY pulled it tight to make sure it wouldn't slide around in the hoop.
> 
> And the pattern I used is Simplicity 0351. I have made quite a few dresses with this pattern. It's easy to use.



I don't plan on embroidering (haven't gone down that road yet), but that's good to know.
I have a couple of patterns similar to that, so I think I can pull that off.  THANKS!


----------



## vleeth

Well guys a week and a hurricane later, I now have an Innovis 4500D.  Still trying to figure out how to work the thing, because I'm doing something wrong.  When I embroider just an outline it looks great, but the when I do one that fills in with different colors, the color doesn't meet the outline in some places.  I looked it up online and tried moving the machine onto the floor, and adding more stabalizer, but its still not working.  Any chance that its because its a refurb and there is something wrong with the machine?


----------



## ColonelHathi

Cibahwewah said:


> Hi All, I haven't posted much lately, but I've been somewhat keeping up.  We have a trip coming up in less than a month! So, now that I'm on a deadline, I'm sewing again.  I made DD6 a park bag, which she thinks is "the best thing you've ever made me Mommy."  I'm not 100% happy with the way it turned out.  It took me 2 days to do it (and I don't have a lot of free time) so you can understand why I'm a little frustrated.  I used Erin Erickson's 2-zip hipster pattern (Dog Under My Desk). I used Pellon Decor Bond interfacing and fleece like CarlaC calls for in her Tailored Tote pattern like this one I made last January,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it was so thick and bulky it gave me fits, not to mention the bag itself is a bit heavy and even stands up on it's own.  If I do it again I'll use the Pellon SF-101 like she recommends.  Some of my embroidery puckered the woven fabric and the bottom of the design gets lost if the bag is not laid out flat.  Any tips on preventing puckering?  I used 2 layers of tear-away underneath. I don't think you can adjust tension on the Brother PE-770, and if you can, I don't know that I'd be brave enough to do it.  Of course I used my favorite HeatherSue design that I've nicknamed "Happy Stitch."  I've stitched this little guy out 5 or 6 times now.  I've tried some other digitizers' Stitch designs and the ones that HeatherSue does are the best ones.  If we can convince her son Sawyer to continue liking Stitch, maybe she'll come out with some more? My daughter sure would be happy.



I JUST bought Erin Erickson's PDF this morning after months of debating and getting through other projects.   I am heading out to my favorite quilt shop this afternoon after work - hunting for some Heather Bailey fabrics for my new bag... Tthe shop is like a 15-20 minute drive from my house, but probably 30 minutes from work, I'm hoping.  

Love the Stitch bag  and I must be sure to keep DS from seeing this post too, he's a HUGE Stitch fan.

Also reminds me I need to start posting some of the WDW projects, I have been lurking for weeks without posting.  So many cool things to see for a newbie sewer I guess!


----------



## cpster

Hi all!

Sewing newb here...love seeing all of the gorgeous work on this thread!  Does anyone know where I can find some of the Disney cuties fabric?  Or is this stuff long gone?  

Thanks in advance!  I really want to make some simple pillow case style dresses for my girls.


----------



## Cibahwewah

VBAndrea said:


> I think the bag looks awesome!  I really want to buy that pattern, but I am on pattern buying hiatus until our house sells.  And that is also why I can't go to Joann's tomorrow for the 50% off clearance even though I saw some fabrics that I want
> 
> As for the puckering, I use two sheets of tear away on cotton and have good success unless it's a very thin fabric.  I also hoop just one tear away and pin the fabric to it (and use sticky spray too) now b/c when I hooped the fabric I think I stretched it some and that led to puckering for me (but again, it's always been the thin fabrics that pucker).  I float the second sheet of tear away.





GlassSlippers said:


> I'm new at applique myself so I'm afraid I'm no help with that. The bag is super cute though!
> 
> I absolutely love the Mickey bag too! Where did you get the fabric for it? I need black with white Mickeys. A friend of mine went on a Disney cruise and bought a swim cover up that her husband accidentally shrunk (I bet that's not the right word!) in the wash as soon as they got home. Poor guy was on the ol' fecal roster big-time! Anyway, the hood was lined with a similar fabric and I'm trying to reproduce the cover up as closely as possible as a surprise for Christmas. If I can't find something like what you have there, I'm afraid I'll be hand stamping little white Mickey heads on plain black broadcloth! I'd do it, but it would be tedious as all get out.
> 
> Oh man! It's late!
> 
> G'night everybody!



Thanks VB Andrea, I DID hoop the woven fabric, even though I used float knit t-shirts on top of sulky sticky.  Will try that next time.  

The Mickey fabric is japanese fabric from Etsy.  I just saw some listed a couple of days ago, so you can still get it!  The shop is named "beautifulwork" and it shipped very quickly. 

Erin's pattern is very good.  As easy to follow as Carla's (who is my usual go-to).  Just don't use the thick stabilizer.  Oh, for the hardware.  I went to all 4 of my sewing/hobby places, and couldn't find the 1.5" rectangle and buckle.  So I used the 1.25" ones from JoAnn and they worked fine.


----------



## PrincessMickey

Cibahwewah said:


> Hi All, I haven't posted much lately, but I've been somewhat keeping up.  We have a trip coming up in less than a month! So, now that I'm on a deadline, I'm sewing again.  I made DD6 a park bag, which she thinks is "the best thing you've ever made me Mommy."  I'm not 100% happy with the way it turned out.  It took me 2 days to do it (and I don't have a lot of free time) so you can understand why I'm a little frustrated.  I used Erin Erickson's 2-zip hipster pattern (Dog Under My Desk). I used Pellon Decor Bond interfacing and fleece like CarlaC calls for in her Tailored Tote pattern like this one I made last January,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it was so thick and bulky it gave me fits, not to mention the bag itself is a bit heavy and even stands up on it's own.  If I do it again I'll use the Pellon SF-101 like she recommends.  Some of my embroidery puckered the woven fabric and the bottom of the design gets lost if the bag is not laid out flat.  Any tips on preventing puckering?  I used 2 layers of tear-away underneath. I don't think you can adjust tension on the Brother PE-770, and if you can, I don't know that I'd be brave enough to do it.  Of course I used my favorite HeatherSue design that I've nicknamed "Happy Stitch."  I've stitched this little guy out 5 or 6 times now.  I've tried some other digitizers' Stitch designs and the ones that HeatherSue does are the best ones.  If we can convince her son Sawyer to continue liking Stitch, maybe she'll come out with some more? My daughter sure would be happy.



The Stitch bag turned out great and I love that Mickey fabric. I have a freind who lives in Japan so I may have to see if she can find me some cool fabric like that. 

We are off for a weekend of camping as soon as the kiddos get out of school today. Have a great weekend everyone!!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Cibahwewah said:


> Hi All, I haven't posted much lately, but I've been somewhat keeping up.  We have a trip coming up in less than a month! So, now that I'm on a deadline, I'm sewing again.  I made DD6 a park bag, which she thinks is "the best thing you've ever made me Mommy."  I'm not 100% happy with the way it turned out.  It took me 2 days to do it (and I don't have a lot of free time) so you can understand why I'm a little frustrated.  I used Erin Erickson's 2-zip hipster pattern (Dog Under My Desk). I used Pellon Decor Bond interfacing and fleece like CarlaC calls for in her Tailored Tote pattern like this one I made last January,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it was so thick and bulky it gave me fits, not to mention the bag itself is a bit heavy and even stands up on it's own.  If I do it again I'll use the Pellon SF-101 like she recommends.  Some of my embroidery puckered the woven fabric and the bottom of the design gets lost if the bag is not laid out flat.  Any tips on preventing puckering?  I used 2 layers of tear-away underneath. I don't think you can adjust tension on the Brother PE-770, and if you can, I don't know that I'd be brave enough to do it.  Of course I used my favorite HeatherSue design that I've nicknamed "Happy Stitch."  I've stitched this little guy out 5 or 6 times now.  I've tried some other digitizers' Stitch designs and the ones that HeatherSue does are the best ones.  If we can convince her son Sawyer to continue liking Stitch, maybe she'll come out with some more? My daughter sure would be happy.



I love both your bags. When I made the hipster, I moved the pocket up and put a band at the bottom so the design wouldn't be lost under the bag. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cibahwewah

SallyfromDE said:


> I love both your bags. When I made the hipster, I moved the pocket up and put a band at the bottom so the design wouldn't be lost under the bag. Thanks for sharing.



Ooh. Nice idea.


----------



## dianemom2

Cibahwewah said:


> Hi All, I haven't posted much lately, but I've been somewhat keeping up.  We have a trip coming up in less than a month! So, now that I'm on a deadline, I'm sewing again.  I made DD6 a park bag, which she thinks is "the best thing you've ever made me Mommy."  I'm not 100% happy with the way it turned out.  It took me 2 days to do it (and I don't have a lot of free time) so you can understand why I'm a little frustrated.  I used Erin Erickson's 2-zip hipster pattern (Dog Under My Desk). I used Pellon Decor Bond interfacing and fleece like CarlaC calls for in her Tailored Tote pattern like this one I made last January,


I don't really know why it came out like that.  Next time try loosening the tension because maybe it was pulling it too tightly.  The bag is really cute even with the little bit of rippling.



GlassSlippers said:


> I absolutely love the Mickey bag too! Where did you get the fabric for it? I need black with white Mickeys. A friend of mine went on a Disney cruise and bought a swim cover up that her husband accidentally shrunk (I bet that's not the right word!) in the wash as soon as they got home. Poor guy was on the ol' fecal roster big-time! Anyway, the hood was lined with a similar fabric and I'm trying to reproduce the cover up as closely as possible as a surprise for Christmas. If I can't find something like what you have there, I'm afraid I'll be hand stamping little white Mickey heads on plain black broadcloth! I'd do it, but it would be tedious as all get out.


What a nice friend you are to try to reproduce the swim cover up.  I've seen the same Mickey fabric on several Etsy sites.  It is from Japan so it is a little bit pricy but much easier than stamping Mickey heads onto broadcloth!



vleeth said:


> Well guys a week and a hurricane later, I now have an Innovis 4500D.  Still trying to figure out how to work the thing, because I'm doing something wrong.  When I embroider just an outline it looks great, but the when I do one that fills in with different colors, the color doesn't meet the outline in some places.  I looked it up online and tried moving the machine onto the floor, and adding more stabalizer, but its still not working.  Any chance that its because its a refurb and there is something wrong with the machine?


Congratulations on your new machine.  There is always a little bit of a learning curve with a new embroidery machine.  Are you using the right kind of stabilizer?  You need different weights and different types for different fabrics.  I'd recommend trying out a lightweight woven fabric with a heavy weight cut away stabilizer.  If the light fabric and the heavy stabilizer don't make a difference, there might be a little bit of an issue with the machine.  But I'd also check to make sure you are using correct bobbin thread, you need the special embroidery bobbin thread.  Also check to make sure you have the right kind of needle in the machine and try loosening or tightening the tension a bit to see if that helps.  Things like that tend to be more likely user error in learning the machine rather than an issue with the machine.  However, from time to time people on here report getting machines that have issues too.



cpster said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Sewing newb here...love seeing all of the gorgeous work on this thread!  Does anyone know where I can find some of the Disney cuties fabric?  Or is this stuff long gone?


I've never seen anything with Disney cuties in the store.  You might be able to order something like that from a Japanese fabric seller on Etsy but you'll pay quite a bit more than going into a local shop and using whatever they have.  Especially if you are still learning, I'd stick with cheaper fabrics for now.  It is very easy to get some inexpensive red/white polka dot fabric and add a black border.  Then you have an easy Mickey themed dress.



SallyfromDE said:


> I love both your bags. When I made the hipster, I moved the pocket up and put a band at the bottom so the design wouldn't be lost under the bag. Thanks for sharing.


I've made that pattern a couple of times but never appliqued on it.  That is a very clever way to move the applique up so that it doesn't curve under the bag.  I'll have to keep that in mind for future sewing.


Well I really cleaned up at Joanns this morning.  I found a bunch of coordinating corduroys that I will be adding to my stash.  One was so cute with fall acorns and apples!  I also found some light weight knits that I will actually use for my daughters.  I think they will like the fabric and I found a pattern that looks just like a few of the tops they bought at Forever 21.  I also found some patchwork madras plaid for $3 per yard.  I will put that away for next spring.  Now I need to start doing some planning.  I have to take my Ellageo in for service next week so I might do some cutting to get ready for when I get it back.


----------



## BorkBorkBork

Wow, everyone! You all have been so busy and everything looks great. Sorry for the drive-by; I was out of town last weekend and DD was sick all week and had to go to the ER for croup. She was admitted to the hospital too so that has set us all back this week. She is doing better now.

I had to catch up on the thread quickly. However, I do have a 

QUESTION: I'm trying to order my PE770 but I don't know what bobbins to get. Are the prewounds from Threadart (L style) the right ones? 

Also, what color of Kona cottons do you suggest for flesh colors for people applique? 

Thanks everyone, I hope to have my machine soon as well as time to use it!


----------



## Celidh

I have never used nor will I probably ever used a dress form but thought this was really cool! I found it while surfing the net and thought it might be useful to one of the disboutiquers.

http://personalizedfashion.blogspot.se/2010/02/how-to-make-your-own-dress-form.html?m=1

So, does anyone think this would even work?  Neat idea if it did.


----------



## dianemom2

Celidh said:


> I have never used nor will I probably ever used a dress form but thought this was really cool! I found it while surfing the net and thought it might be useful to one of the disboutiquers.
> 
> http://personalizedfashion.blogspot.se/2010/02/how-to-make-your-own-dress-form.html?m=1
> 
> So, does anyone think this would even work?  Neat idea if it did.


Somebody on here made one last spring.  Another person found a sewing pattern on Etsy and made their own dress form.  I've asked my SIL to make the duct tape part on my niece and nephew so I can make things that fit them just right but so far she hasn't done it.


----------



## cydswipe

Hi... I've been apart of the disboards on and off the past 3 years.  I've participated in a few of the Big Gives... (loved doing that)

Thanks to all you creative women, I've been inspired and motivated to bust out my NEW machine.  I bought it going on 2 years ago, but I'm afraid to use it....

Help.  Anyone... I don't know where to start.  Afraid of ruining something, but anxious to dive in (how excited can I be.... I've had the machine almost 2 years... lol)

Where did you start?

thanks!!!!!


----------



## RMAMom

Just a drive by to say hi and to let those in the path of the hurricane know that they are in my prayers.

My DDIL came home with the 2 oldest Grandchildren ( 2 & 4 yrs old) two weeks ago my son came a week later, this weekend we baptize the youngest grandchild who is 8 weeks old today followed by a party with 50 invited guests  then next Saturday my son and his family fly back to Oklahoma. (USAF) I am really hoping they get stationed closer to home next year. I am exhausted but so very happy to have us all together! 

I will catch up next weekend after everyone is gone and I can think!
Have a wonderful holiday weekend!


----------



## pyrxtc

So, I decided that my outfit (Merida) wouldn't be complete without an arrow bag. i jumped in today and bought some leather (50% off clearance) and made up one to what it looks like in the movie. Wraps around my waist just like in the movie and I figure it will be great for Trick or Treating in the park for the party. I will have a large snap that hits me on my left hip to make it easy on and off. I can't wait to be done the costume , and hope I do it right, and show off my work.

Oh, I almost forgot the best deal I got today. The Concord, NH store had a board of bleached muslin on clearance for $1. It had some tiny marks on it, barely noticeable and will possibly wash right out. I got it for 50 cents a yard with the sale. 13 yards, and then my 40% off coupon applied towards that so i paid $4 something for 13 yards. For mocks and lining, i know I got a great deal !

I bought a bunch of stuff that i like and probably didn't need but I know I'll use !


----------



## sewmess

pyrxtc said:


> I'm thinking i will try to make the arrow bag and putting the brother on it would look so cool. I love that Merida wears it around her waist. It will make it so much easier for trick or treating at Disney.  I want to put the little brother bears on the bag.  I'm thinking the bag will be 8 inches around. Maybe there are keychains or something sold somewhere ????



The only ones I've seen were little figures at a toy store. . .but I think the idea is marvelous.



cydswipe said:


> Hi... I've been apart of the disboards on and off the past 3 years.  I've participated in a few of the Big Gives... (loved doing that)
> 
> Thanks to all you creative women, I've been inspired and motivated to bust out my NEW machine.  I bought it going on 2 years ago, but I'm afraid to use it....
> 
> Help.  Anyone... I don't know where to start.  Afraid of ruining something, but anxious to dive in (how excited can I be.... I've had the machine almost 2 years... lol)
> 
> Where did you start?
> 
> thanks!!!!!



They always say to read the manual thoroughly, but I generally start on something simple like a pillow, or something for someone who really loves you and will overlook any experimental weirdness.

I am rewarding myself after some real progress this afternoon with a quick visit & I've got a question.  I keep seeing things being "floated" and could use some clarification.  I'm guessing that it means not attached by either hoop or other means of attaching.  

I'm also experimenting with posting via Kindle, so please excuse any oddness


----------



## Colleen27

I'm a terrible Disboutiquer and can't even hope to keep up with the thread, as evidenced by the fact that I missed the move by 30-odd pages. But once again I find myself popping in with a question...

Does anyone know of a better source than eBay for old (80s) patterns? My DD11 wants to be Effie Trinket from The Hunger Games, and I'm thinking there has to be some pouffy-sleeved 80s suit-jacket pattern out there that will help me recreate the outfit Effie wore for the reaping scene. I think I have a handle on the skirt, since it is just a simple pencil skirt with vertical ruching, but tackling the jacket without a pattern is more than I think I can pull off.


----------



## GlassSlippers

cydswipe said:


> Hi... I've been apart of the disboards on and off the past 3 years.  I've participated in a few of the Big Gives... (loved doing that)
> 
> Thanks to all you creative women, I've been inspired and motivated to bust out my NEW machine.  I bought it going on 2 years ago, but I'm afraid to use it....
> 
> Help.  Anyone... I don't know where to start.  Afraid of ruining something, but anxious to dive in (how excited can I be.... I've had the machine almost 2 years... lol)
> 
> Where did you start?
> 
> thanks!!!!!



I just started using mine too. It's fun! Make sure you use that positioning grid that came with your hoop. It makes placement really easy! There are lots of good places to get designs, but Planet Applique (google it and it will come right up) is having a sale right now. There are loads of adorable designs for 99 cents each. If you spend $5 you get a free fireman alphabet and with $10 you get a Halloween alphabet as well. Two whole alphabets for free! Their designs are good for beginners like us because they're not complicated and they're super cute. No Disney, but lots of good things for holidays, etc. Practice on some cheap tee shirts or that fabric you bought a long time ago and now it's out of style. We all have some of that! Expect to make a few mistakes so you won't get too frustrated. Everyone here is really helpful with questions and you can usually find "how to" answers on google too. I didn't know how to unzip a file when I started a few weeks ago, but I learned from my daughter and web searches. 

So far, I've done three drawstring backpacks, three beach towels and a tee shirt. Later I found out that towels and tees were supposed to be tricky!  I didn't know the difference and did them. I didn't think they were so bad. You have to stay right there and watch, especially with tees because they can flop into the path of the needle if you don't, but that's it.

Give it a whirl! You're going to love it!


----------



## smile5sunshine

I'm going to be super horrible and NOT quote stuff.

I did read though. 

The stitch bag is SUPER CUTE!

The cutie in the satin cinderella dress...well that dress is beautiful! 

The bow sheath for the Merida costume is going to be awesome! Good luck sewing it!



I am so stinking tired. It has been one LOOOOONG week.

BUT!!!! 

I finally got the last of my vintage patterns in and wanted to share them with you. (I also need to ask a question about FABRICS, but more on that in a bit)

Okay so these are the patterns I picked up for our 1950's inspired Christmas. I REALLY hope I can pull these off.

DD(9): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DD(7): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DD(4): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DS(2): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Okay, now for my QUESTION. For the Girls' dresses, would it be suitable to use TAFFETA instead of the cottons/linens/calico/ etc. the patterns suggest? I want this to be their fancy Christmas dresses and I thought that using taffeta would add that zip. I KNOW that taffeta can be an absolute bear to work with though. I did some scouting the other day at Joann's and they actually had a blue plaid taffeta on the clearance section for $6 (so with the sale would be $3). I'm planning on going up there early tomorrow and just crossing my fingers it's still there UNLESS someone talks me out of it before then! 

Thanks!
Sunshine


----------



## GlassSlippers

pyrxtc said:


> So, I decided that my outfit (Merida) wouldn't be complete without an arrow bag. i jumped in today and bought some leather (50% off clearance) and made up one to what it looks like in the movie. Wraps around my waist just like in the movie and I figure it will be great for Trick or Treating in the park for the party. I will have a large snap that hits me on my left hip to make it easy on and off. I can't wait to be done the costume , and hope I do it right, and show off my work.
> 
> Oh, I almost forgot the best deal I got today. The Concord, NH store had a board of bleached muslin on clearance for $1. It had some tiny marks on it, barely noticeable and will possibly wash right out. I got it for 50 cents a yard with the sale. 13 yards, and then my 40% off coupon applied towards that so i paid $4 something for 13 yards. For mocks and lining, i know I got a great deal !
> 
> I bought a bunch of stuff that i like and probably didn't need but I know I'll use !



Your costume sounds really cool, but be careful with any costume weapons at Disney. I go to Renaissance Faires and Science Fiction  conventions where people wear costumes with the appropriate *costume* weapons and there is a practice for those called "peace"tying". It means that you secure your costume (meaning non functioning) weapon by literally tying it down in it's holster or sheath so it cannot fall out or some fool can't come along and snatch it thinking they're being funny. I've never in all the years I've attended these events seen or even heard of a incident like that, but you do it as a precaution anyway. Back when Disney was doing the Pirate and Princess Parties, we decided to go and my husband wore his pirate outfit with his unsharpened, but realistic looking dagger on his belt in the sheath and tied down with a leather thong. That thing was going nowhere, but the security host asked us to untie it so he could see it (a project and a half because we don't mess around) and then asked us to check it like you would check your coat at a restaurant. A CM in every day clothes (he looked like a park attendee) came and walked him to the place they were doing that and we stopped at guest services on the way out to claim it. A CM walked with us until we were out of the gate. It wasn't embarrassing and they didn't make us feel bad, but it was inconvenient and a waste of time. We thought they'd have known about that practice, especially since there are so many pirate based historical reenactment groups in Florida, but that was not the case. We wound up buying a cheesy plastic sword because a pirate needs *something* like that.   Tons of little kids were running around waving those toys in people's faces and pretending to stab one another, which was a much bigger safety problem than the Mr's prop dagger that was not going to leave his hip at any time if you ask me. I understand their concern since they don't know about that particular safety practice. We were just really surprised that they didn't. Anyway, the point is to save yourself the aggravation and either use an obvious toy or skip it all together. 

We'd all love to see your finished Merida, btw. I really enjoy grown-up costuming! I'm making a MNSSHP outfit too, but it's just a skirt and tee.

Great score on snagging that muslin, too! The Wal Mart here sometimes gets whole bolts of kinda yucky fabric in for $5. It's nothing I'd want to wear, but it would be ideal for experimenting with techniques I've never used before or mocks. I'm waiting for the next time they have those.


----------



## GlassSlippers

smile5sunshine said:


> I'm going to be super horrible and NOT quote stuff.
> 
> I did read though.
> 
> The stitch bag is SUPER CUTE!
> 
> The cutie in the satin cinderella dress...well that dress is beautiful!
> 
> The bow sheath for the Merida costume is going to be awesome! Good luck sewing it!
> 
> 
> 
> I am so stinking tired. It has been one LOOOOONG week.
> 
> BUT!!!!
> 
> I finally got the last of my vintage patterns in and wanted to share them with you. (I also need to ask a question about FABRICS, but more on that in a bit)
> 
> Okay so these are the patterns I picked up for our 1950's inspired Christmas. I REALLY hope I can pull these off.
> 
> DD(9):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD(7):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD(4):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS(2):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, now for my QUESTION. For the Girls' dresses, would it be suitable to use TAFFETA instead of the cottons/linens/calico/ etc. the patterns suggest? I want this to be their fancy Christmas dresses and I thought that using taffeta would add that zip. I KNOW that taffeta can be an absolute bear to work with though. I did some scouting the other day at Joann's and they actually had a blue plaid taffeta on the clearance section for $6 (so with the sale would be $3). I'm planning on going up there early tomorrow and just crossing my fingers it's still there UNLESS someone talks me out of it before then!
> 
> Thanks!
> Sunshine



Oh my goodness! Those are going to be adorable! Taffeta is slippery, but it would be super cute!


----------



## pyrxtc

smile5sunshine said:


> The bow sheath for the Merida costume is going to be awesome! Good luck sewing it! I am so stinking tired. It has been one LOOOOONG week. BUT!!!!
> I finally got the last of my vintage patterns in and wanted to share them with you. (I also need to ask a question about FABRICS, but more on that in a bit)
> Okay so these are the patterns I picked up for our 1950's inspired Christmas. I REALLY hope I can pull these off.
> DD(9):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD(7):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD(4):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS(2):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, now for my QUESTION. For the Girls' dresses, would it be suitable to use TAFFETA instead of the cottons/linens/calico/ etc. the patterns suggest? I want this to be their fancy Christmas dresses and I thought that using taffeta would add that zip. I KNOW that taffeta can be an absolute bear to work with though. I did some scouting the other day at Joann's and they actually had a blue plaid taffeta on the clearance section for $6 (so with the sale would be $3). I'm planning on going up there early tomorrow and just crossing my fingers it's still there UNLESS someone talks me out of it before then!
> 
> Thanks!
> Sunshine



I think you should use whatever you want. I think taffeta would be very cute to use for these types of dresses and can't wait to see what it looks like.

What design are you wearing ?



GlassSlippers said:


> Your costume sounds really cool, but be careful with any costume weapons at Disney. I go to Renaissance Faires and Science Fiction  conventions where people wear costumes with the appropriate *costume* weapons and there is a practice for those called "peace"tying". We'd all love to see your finished Merida, btw. I really enjoy grown-up costuming! I'm making a MNSSHP outfit too, but it's just a skirt and tee.
> Great score on snagging that muslin, too! The Wal Mart here sometimes gets whole bolts of kinda yucky fabric in for $5. It's nothing I'd want to wear, but it would be ideal for experimenting with techniques I've never used before or mocks. I'm waiting for the next time they have those.



I'm just making the carrier, no bows or arrows. I finished the bag and I think I did pretty good and the leather was really easy to sew with. The snap I bought was too big but I have a skirt hook that might work instead.

I think it's stupid that they took his "fake" and then he got to buy another fake, although being quite less real looking I'm sure, while watching children run around with lots of swords and probably big, heavy, wooden guns too and they are far more dangerous.

It sounds like they at least held it for you and didn't make you go put it back in your room or car.

I'm excited about my costume too, just hope I can pull it off with no serious mess ups.


----------



## Piper

smile5sunshine said:


> I'm going to be super horrible and NOT quote stuff.
> 
> I did read though.
> 
> The stitch bag is SUPER CUTE!
> 
> The cutie in the satin cinderella dress...well that dress is beautiful!
> 
> The bow sheath for the Merida costume is going to be awesome! Good luck sewing it!
> 
> 
> 
> I am so stinking tired. It has been one LOOOOONG week.
> 
> BUT!!!!
> 
> I finally got the last of my vintage patterns in and wanted to share them with you. (I also need to ask a question about FABRICS, but more on that in a bit)
> 
> Okay so these are the patterns I picked up for our 1950's inspired Christmas. I REALLY hope I can pull these off.
> 
> DD(9):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD(7):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD(4):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS(2):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, now for my QUESTION. For the Girls' dresses, would it be suitable to use TAFFETA instead of the cottons/linens/calico/ etc. the patterns suggest? I want this to be their fancy Christmas dresses and I thought that using taffeta would add that zip. I KNOW that taffeta can be an absolute bear to work with though. I did some scouting the other day at Joann's and they actually had a blue plaid taffeta on the clearance section for $6 (so with the sale would be $3). I'm planning on going up there early tomorrow and just crossing my fingers it's still there UNLESS someone talks me out of it before then!
> 
> Thanks!
> Sunshine



Taffeta would work fine for the girls.  The boys suit is exactly the one I made for my son when he was little.  It wasn't really difficult at all.  I made it out of a fine-wale corduroy.


----------



## 21hearts

Hello ladies. I just got my first sewing machine yesterday for my birthday. I am so lost. It a Singer Sew Mate. It had me put thread into  a bobbin and then didn't tell me where the thread is suppose to go from there..... Then it had me put thread through the needle. I'm a bit lost. I've read everything but I am apparently hopelessly confused. I tried to make a little bag for my daughter but I go to use it and it gives me a error code that the thread in the bobbin is tangled? 

Any pointers? My MIL is going to come over later and try to help me but I'm just itching to start and don't know if I can wait until then.


----------



## miprender

Well the kids started school this week but not without the other 2 also getting sick but no one missed any days  Poor DD's tonsil were so swollen the doctor put her on Prednisone (sp) to take the swelling down.



OhStuffandFluff said:


> Outfit #3 completed!!  Here is our version of Merida's green dress!  This one was fun to make and I love the feel of the crushed velvet material!



WOW just amazing!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here are a couple of things I did for my great-nieces that I never posted.  The older one was going to model for me but this pic sums up how she felt about it, lol.



Everything is adorable!



Jaylin said:


> Hey all!  It's been soooo long since I've been here!  We went to Disney in May and that is the last time I touched my machine.  I officially burned myself out!!!!  But now I've got a 5 y/o with a Brave party in 6 days and I'm scrambling, of course!  I bought her "gasp" a shirt from the disney store and she looked at it and said, why can't you make me a shirt?!?!
> 
> So now I'm searching the designs and can't find what I'm looking for but I did see this on Etsy...does anyone know the designer of the applique?  PM if you need to.   Thanks!!!!



Glad you found the site. I was lucky and snagged one of the 40% codes she was running. 



GlassSlippers said:


> Here's the bad news: Y'know that business trip to Orlando that the Mr. asked me to go along on? I just this morning got on the facebook page for the Disney Store that I work at and asked if anybody would be able to take the two shifts that I was on the schedule for during that time. Then the Mr calls and says that the date has changed to the following week!  Only I could have a date change for a last minute trip! Here's the good news: We get to stay at the Swan & Dolphin! How cool is that?!   The first night of MNSSHP is happening while we're there, too! Not sure if I'll go, but here's hoping! Wonder if I have any Halloween-y fabric around to make a tee shirt or something...



FYI... did you see the thread on the pool at the Dolphin  Looks like they are going to close it down to do some repairs it was so gross.



Yoshiandi said:


> I have been told by the hubby that I am addicted to my machine.. I don't think so, but...Is there a 12 step program?



LOL... my hubby says the same thing.




TarzansKat said:


> Hi.
> 
> I don't know if you remember me at all, but I posted a while back about just starting to sew, and all my nervousness, and you were all so supportive!
> 
> I really love this thread, so I hope you don't mind if I post some of my sewing successes.  When I make mistakes, shocking I know , I just think of them as learning experiences for the next project.



Great job on everything. When are you going to MNSSHP... we are going October 5th.



uscgmouse said:


> I bought this soft Mickey cuddle fabric and want to make a simple blanket for my son. Is there any trick to sewing cuddle? Will it work ok is I use cotton on the back of the blanket?



What is cuddle fabric? I saw this online but wasn't sure what it is.



Yoshiandi said:


> All set for Abby to meet the Prince!!



So cute. Cinderella is going to love it!



PrincessMickey said:


> Mr. Potato Head fabric!! I don't really have a need for it but I am oh so tempted to go buy some, I really want some. I think this officially means I am a member of FHA Fabric Hoarders Annonomys



WELCOME TO FHA...   I almost ordered some from Overrainbow.com when she first was taking preorders last year. It really looks so cute but I must resist.... 



Cibahwewah said:


> Hi All, I haven't posted much lately, but I've been somewhat keeping up.  We have a trip coming up in less than a month!:: So, now that I'm on a deadline, I'm sewing again.  I made DD6 a park bag, which she thinks is "the best thing you've ever made me Mommy."  I'm not 100% happy with the way it turned out.  It took me 2 days to do it (and I don't have a lot of free time) so you can understand why I'm a little frustrated.  I used Erin Erickson's 2-zip hipster pattern (Dog Under My Desk). I used Pellon Decor Bond interfacing and fleece like CarlaC calls for in her Tailored Tote pattern like this one I made last January,



Love the bags!!!!



vleeth said:


> Well guys a week and a hurricane later, I now have an Innovis 4500D.  Still trying to figure out how to work the thing, because I'm doing something wrong.  When I embroider just an outline it looks great, but the when I do one that fills in with different colors, the color doesn't meet the outline in some places.  I looked it up online and tried moving the machine onto the floor, and adding more stabalizer, but its still not working.  Any chance that its because its a refurb and there is something wrong with the machine?



Congrats on you machine. But like Diane mentioned it sounds like you are not using the right stabilizer or did not hoop the stabilizer tight enough that it was pulling and shifting it out of wack.

Also if I am doing a fill design I make sure to use an embroidery needle. It can handle that type of fast pace motion better than other needles.



BorkBorkBork said:


> QUESTION: I'm trying to order my PE770 but I don't know what bobbins to get. Are the prewounds from Threadart (L style) the right ones?
> 
> Thanks everyone, I hope to have my machine soon as well as time to use it!



I prewind my own bobbins using the brother thread.



cydswipe said:


> Hi... I've been apart of the disboards on and off the past 3 years.  I've participated in a few of the Big Gives... (loved doing that)
> 
> Thanks to all you creative women, I've been inspired and motivated to bust out my NEW machine.  I bought it going on 2 years ago, but I'm afraid to use it....
> 
> Help.  Anyone... I don't know where to start.  Afraid of ruining something, but anxious to dive in (how excited can I be.... I've had the machine almost 2 years... lol)
> 
> Where did you start?
> 
> thanks!!!!!



1st ---- take it out of the box 

There will be some supplies you need such as some Cutaway Stabilizer, embroidery thread and curved scissors. I would try youtube for videos on how to get started and for demos on appliqueing.




21hearts said:


> Hello ladies. I just got my first sewing machine yesterday for my birthday. I am so lost. It a Singer Sew Mate. It had me put thread into  a bobbin and then didn't tell me where the thread is suppose to go from there..... Then it had me put thread through the needle. I'm a bit lost. I've read everything but I am apparently hopelessly confused. I tried to make a little bag for my daughter but I go to use it and it gives me a error code that the thread in the bobbin is tangled?
> 
> Any pointers? My MIL is going to come over later and try to help me but I'm just itching to start and don't know if I can wait until then.



Congrats on your new machine, sorry I can't help as I only have brother machines.


----------



## pyrxtc

21hearts said:


> Hello ladies. I just got my first sewing machine yesterday for my birthday. I am so lost. It a Singer Sew Mate. It had me put thread into  a bobbin and then didn't tell me where the thread is suppose to go from there..... Then it had me put thread through the needle. I'm a bit lost. I've read everything but I am apparently hopelessly confused. I tried to make a little bag for my daughter but I go to use it and it gives me a error code that the thread in the bobbin is tangled?
> 
> Any pointers? My MIL is going to come over later and try to help me but I'm just itching to start and don't know if I can wait until then.



From the singer website, it looks like a side loading bobbin. I wish I could help but I have a Brother too. plus online help is not as good as in person.



miprender said:


> Well the kids started school this week but not without the other 2 also getting sick but no one missed any days  Poor DD's tonsil were so swollen the doctor put her on Prednisone (sp) to take the swelling down.
> 
> What is cuddle fabric? I saw this online but wasn't sure what it is.



So sorry about sick kids. My DH got sick this week too. I was just hoping I didn't get it.


Cuddle fabric is fleece but really soft. Not for regular clothes at all.


----------



## dianemom2

cydswipe said:


> Help.  Anyone... I don't know where to start.  Afraid of ruining something, but anxious to dive in (how excited can I be.... I've had the machine almost 2 years... lol)
> 
> Where did you start?


I'd start with appliqueing a nice flat piece of woven fabric.  Like something you could later cut out and turn into a skirt panel or a bodice piece.  Then just decide that fabric isn't so expensive that if you ruin something, you won't feel terrible.  Just dive right in and decide to do it!  And feel free to ask us questions!



RMAMom said:


> Just a drive by to say hi and to let those in the path of the hurricane know that they are in my prayers.
> 
> My DDIL came home with the 2 oldest Grandchildren ( 2 & 4 yrs old) two weeks ago my son came a week later, this weekend we baptize the youngest grandchild who is 8 weeks old today followed by a party with 50 invited guests  then next Saturday my son and his family fly back to Oklahoma. (USAF) I am really hoping they get stationed closer to home next year. I am exhausted but so very happy to have us all together!
> 
> I will catch up next weekend after everyone is gone and I can think!
> Have a wonderful holiday weekend!


Sounds like a lovely visit with your family.  It must have been tiring to have little ones in the house when you aren't used to having them every day.



pyrxtc said:


> So, I decided that my outfit (Merida) wouldn't be complete without an arrow bag. i jumped in today and bought some leather (50% off clearance) and made up one to what it looks like in the movie. Wraps around my waist just like in the movie and I figure it will be great for Trick or Treating in the park for the party. I will have a large snap that hits me on my left hip to make it easy on and off. I can't wait to be done the costume , and hope I do it right, and show off my work.
> 
> Oh, I almost forgot the best deal I got today. The Concord, NH store had a board of bleached muslin on clearance for $1. It had some tiny marks on it, barely noticeable and will possibly wash right out. I got it for 50 cents a yard with the sale. 13 yards, and then my 40% off coupon applied towards that so i paid $4 something for 13 yards. For mocks and lining, i know I got a great deal !


Can't wait to see your Merida outfit and it sounds like you got an awesome deal on the muslin.  I use that a lot of linings.



smile5sunshine said:


> I
> I finally got the last of my vintage patterns in and wanted to share them with you. (I also need to ask a question about FABRICS, but more on that in a bit)
> 
> Okay so these are the patterns I picked up for our 1950's inspired Christmas. I REALLY hope I can pull these off.
> 
> DD(9):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD(7):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD(4):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS(2):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, now for my QUESTION. For the Girls' dresses, would it be suitable to use TAFFETA instead of the cottons/linens/calico/ etc. the patterns suggest? I want this to be their fancy Christmas dresses and I thought that using taffeta would add that zip. I KNOW that taffeta can be an absolute bear to work with though. I did some scouting the other day at Joann's and they actually had a blue plaid taffeta on the clearance section for $6 (so with the sale would be $3). I'm planning on going up there early tomorrow and just crossing my fingers it's still there UNLESS someone talks me out of it before then!
> 
> Thanks!
> Sunshine


Taffeta is hard to work with but I don't see why it wouldn't work for these dresses.  I think it is similar enough in weight to work just fine.  I can't wait to see what you end up making!



21hearts said:


> Hello ladies. I just got my first sewing machine yesterday for my birthday. I am so lost. It a Singer Sew Mate. It had me put thread into  a bobbin and then didn't tell me where the thread is suppose to go from there..... Then it had me put thread through the needle. I'm a bit lost. I've read everything but I am apparently hopelessly confused. I tried to make a little bag for my daughter but I go to use it and it gives me a error code that the thread in the bobbin is tangled?
> 
> Any pointers? My MIL is going to come over later and try to help me but I'm just itching to start and don't know if I can wait until then.


Go to Youtube and see if they have any videos explaining how to use your machine or similar Singer machines.  Youtube is a wonderful source of sewing information and much easier than trying to read an instruction brochure.



miprender said:


> Well the kids started school this week but not without the other 2 also getting sick but no one missed any days  Poor DD's tonsil were so swollen the doctor put her on Prednisone (sp) to take the swelling down.


Your poor DD!  And poor you!  Having 3 sick kiddos is no fun at all!  Especially the first week they go back to school when you expect to have a little mommy time.  

I had a great week now that the kids are back in school!  I went out with one of my best friends one day to do a little shopping and found some cute things.  Yesterday I hit the Joanns sale and then went to breakfast with two other friends.  I didn't get much sewing done though.  Next week I will  be better about that.


----------



## Sally

Celidh said:


> I have never used nor will I probably ever used a dress form but thought this was really cool! I found it while surfing the net and thought it might be useful to one of the disboutiquers.
> 
> http://personalizedfashion.blogspot.se/2010/02/how-to-make-your-own-dress-form.html?m=1
> 
> So, does anyone think this would even work?  Neat idea if it did.



I made one before I bought my Singer Dressform. It actually works, you just have to be careful when pinning as the form will sink in, plus after awhile your pins will get gummy from the tape.  I have a clothes display hanger from Sears that I hung it on from a plant hanger in my sewing room window.  I still have both of my daughters duct tape dress forms and I slip them over my singer form when I am making something for them.  Couldn't convince the hubby to make a duct tape form


----------



## SallyfromDE

BorkBorkBork said:


> Wow, everyone! You all have been so busy and everything looks great. Sorry for the drive-by; I was out of town last weekend and DD was sick all week and had to go to the ER for croup. She was admitted to the hospital too so that has set us all back this week. She is doing better now.
> 
> I had to catch up on the thread quickly. However, I do have a
> 
> QUESTION: I'm trying to order my PE770 but I don't know what bobbins to get. Are the prewounds from Threadart (L style) the right ones?
> 
> Also, what color of Kona cottons do you suggest for flesh colors for people applique?
> 
> Thanks everyone, I hope to have my machine soon as well as time to use it!



You might want to see if you can get some trial bobbins. My machine doesn't like the prewounds.


----------



## pyrxtc

Anyone heard of "New Company" sewing machines ?? I tried to Google them but came up empty. 

A yard sale down the road has a really decorated one of these machines for sale cheap. it is treadle and comes with the table and wooden cover.


----------



## cajunfan

pyrxtc said:


> Anyone heard of "New Company" sewing machines ?? I tried to Google them but came up empty.
> 
> A yard sale down the road has a really decorated one of these machines for sale cheap. it is treadle and comes with the table and wooden cover.



Google New Home Sewing Machines...interesting thing is they seem to be pre-curser to the White line of sewing machine which is what I currently use!

Lynn


----------



## ivey_family

Celidh said:


> I have never used nor will I probably ever used a dress form but thought this was really cool! I found it while surfing the net and thought it might be useful to one of the disboutiquers.
> 
> http://personalizedfashion.blogspot.se/2010/02/how-to-make-your-own-dress-form.html?m=1
> 
> So, does anyone think this would even work?  Neat idea if it did.



It works great!!  I made one about ten years ago, so I'm due for a re-do since there have been three babies since then.    I stuffed it, put a hip shaped board in the bottom, covered it in knit fabric and built a stand so it's just like a store bought dress form.

Regards,
C.


----------



## karrierock

Now I remember why I was never able to keep up with board.  You all do amazing work!  I spent three days sewing  and I'm so far behind on posts! Here is a set of Animal Kingdom outfits for the family.  Minus my skirt, I'm just now cutting it out.

Up close











All the fabrics were from Hancocks.  I just winged the pattern.


----------



## GlassSlippers

pyrxtc said:


> Anyone heard of "New Company" sewing machines ?? I tried to Google them but came up empty.
> 
> A yard sale down the road has a really decorated one of these machines for sale cheap. it is treadle and comes with the table and wooden cover.



Do you think it could have been New Home? I just got one of those a couple of weeks ago it's gorgeous!


----------



## VBAndrea

karrierock said:


> Now I remember why I was never able to keep up with board.  You all do amazing work!  I spent three days sewing  and I'm so far behind on posts! Here is a set of Animal Kingdom outfits for the family.  Minus my skirt, I'm just now cutting it out.
> 
> Up close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the fabrics were from Hancocks.  I just winged the pattern.


Those are beautiful   I really love the fabrics.  

SUNSHINE -- I quite like your patterns and can't wait to see how they turn out.  I really like the dress that is shown with the polka dots on the package cover -- I want that one for myself!

I'm a little behind again b/c I've been keeping busy sewing.  I am making some things for Judy and her family for their upcoming trip.  It's soooo much fun b/c while she knows a couple of things I'm doing, some are surprises.  I am not going to post pics until she gets everything and I won't be able to ship until later this week.

In the middle of all that I want to make my dd at least one new outfit.  I got some adorable cat fabric at Mary Jo's and my dd hardly has any cat items and loves cats, so I'd really like to work on her outfit today -- I'll just do a t and twirl skirt as that's her favorite combo.  

AWFUL ALERT:  She has asked that she not have to wear her BTS dress on the first day of school this year


----------



## love to stitch

karrierock said:


> Now I remember why I was never able to keep up with board.  You all do amazing work!  I spent three days sewing  and I'm so far behind on posts! Here is a set of Animal Kingdom outfits for the family.  Minus my skirt, I'm just now cutting it out.
> 
> Up close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the fabrics were from Hancocks.  I just winged the pattern.



Those are great outfits, I especially like the little dresses. I also have a hard time keeping up with the board and tend to be a lurker but I'm going to try to change that.


----------



## dianemom2

karrierock said:


> Now I remember why I was never able to keep up with board.  You all do amazing work!  I spent three days sewing  and I'm so far behind on posts! Here is a set of Animal Kingdom outfits for the family.  Minus my skirt, I'm just now cutting it out.
> 
> Up close


Those are great outfits!  I am sure you will get a few terrific pictures at AK in those outfits!  I love how you added the piping between the skirt and the bodice.  I had just been reading about somebody who always does that because they thought it made it look more finished.  It does look really nice.



VBAndrea said:


> I'm a little behind again b/c I've been keeping busy sewing.  I am making some things for Judy and her family for their upcoming trip.  It's soooo much fun b/c while she knows a couple of things I'm doing, some are surprises.  I am not going to post pics until she gets everything and I won't be able to ship until later this week.
> 
> In the middle of all that I want to make my dd at least one new outfit.  I got some adorable cat fabric at Mary Jo's and my dd hardly has any cat items and loves cats, so I'd really like to work on her outfit today -- I'll just do a t and twirl skirt as that's her favorite combo.
> 
> AWFUL ALERT:  She has asked that she not have to wear her BTS dress on the first day of school this year



I can't wait to see what you've been working on for Judy!  I am sure it will be lovely!

What kind of cat fabric did you get?  I have two different knit fabrics with cats on them.  My little niece asked me to make her something with kitties on it because they just adopted a cat.  I'm not sure what I am going to make with the fabric.  Maybe something out of the last issue of Ottobre????

I can't believe the Alexa isn't going to wear her BTS dress this year.   She's worn it for two years now right?  It is so cute!  Are you going to make her something different or has she already got something picked out?  She's going  into third grade right?  That was the age that my girls told me no more princesses.  Then the next year my older dd told me that I couldn't sew anything for her anymore.

I took all the stuff that I made for my niece over to their house last week.  She loved everything but what she loved the most was the hoodie dress that I made with the poodle on the front.  It was the one where I took the Imke shirt pattern from Sewing Clothes Kids love and just made it longer so it was a dress.  I wish I'd gotten some pictures of her in some of the stuff.


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> I can't wait to see what you've been working on for Judy!  I am sure it will be lovely!
> 
> What kind of cat fabric did you get?  I have two different knit fabrics with cats on them.  My little niece asked me to make her something with kitties on it because they just adopted a cat.  I'm not sure what I am going to make with the fabric.  Maybe something out of the last issue of Ottobre????
> 
> I can't believe the Alexa isn't going to wear her BTS dress this year.   She's worn it for two years now right?  It is so cute!  Are you going to make her something different or has she already got something picked out?  She's going  into third grade right?  That was the age that my girls told me no more princesses.  Then the next year my older dd told me that I couldn't sew anything for her anymore.
> 
> I took all the stuff that I made for my niece over to their house last week.  She loved everything but what she loved the most was the hoodie dress that I made with the poodle on the front.  It was the one where I took the Imke shirt pattern from Sewing Clothes Kids love and just made it longer so it was a dress.  I wish I'd gotten some pictures of her in some of the stuff.



Actually, she's worn her BTS the past three years -- last year I did have to make a new bodice but I kept the skirt.  She still loves the skirts and t's I make for her, but she's not that into dresses.  Unless of course you count her Olivia dress with the leggings -- it's one of her absolute favs.  I need to make her more knit dresses but I don't have too much in the way of knits stashed.  I have to try the Imke as a dress -- she would like that.  And yes, she is in third grade this year.  

I also have ds's 4th Grade Rocks t and I want to see if can undo the "4" and make it a "5" so he can wear it on Tuesday.  I should work on it today!  

I wish you would have taken pics of your niece in some of the clothes!  I figured she would love everything you made her 

I can't find a pic of the cat fabric on line -- but hopefully I'll have pics of a completed skirt up tomorrow!  I found a cat applique design that I *think* will go with it.  Cat appliques aren't as easy to find as dogs.  I also bought some Scotty dog fabric because Alexa LOVED the knit dress you made -- my fabric is cotton but she'll be thrilled with a skirt and another Scotty dog t-shirt.

Alexa is also really into embellished jeans and I have some I got on clearance last year that I need to doctor up -- I just hate seam ripping them so that's why I didn't do them last year.  THey'll still fit hough as dd is a string bean (takes after her father).


----------



## cogero

we are home from WDW had a fabulous time ran into Purple Ears and saw her Epcot skirt up close and it is wonderful.

We also saw Sheila and it was great.

We didn't see a lot of customs except for a couple of HeatherSues Mickey heads and a couple of pillowcase dresses.

Need to unpack and get things hung up but need to work on orders every night this week.


----------



## TarzansKat

I went to Joann's today.

I'm not sure if I'm glad that I knew the red tag fabric was 50% off. 

I spent a little over $40, had used 3 coupons that were 40-50% off one item, and my mobile coupon which was 15% off my whole purchase.

Before all that, I think my purchase was between $50-60, so not a bad deal.

I just may have gone a little overboard. 

But, I got fabric to make myself a couple dresses and sleep shorts, fabric to make four dresses for my nieces for Easter (yes, Easter, it was that good of a deal), fabric to make baby bibs, and some rather inexpensive cute cotton prints to make pillowcase dresses for my Etsy shop.  Oh, and some fabric to make more placemats and napkins to go with my friend's shower gift.

Never mind the 2 elastic waistbands, 2 elastic threads, 2 regular threads, and 1 package of bias tape...yeah, maybe I did better than I thought.

Okay, when I list it all like that, I guess it was a good haul.


----------



## miprender

pyrxtc said:


> So sorry about sick kids. My DH got sick this week too. I was just hoping I didn't get it.



 Thanks and everyone seems to be feeling OK!



pyrxtc said:


> Cuddle fabric is fleece but really soft. Not for regular clothes at all.



Good to know. I thought maybe it was really soft flannel 



dianemom2 said:


> I
> Your poor DD!  And poor you!  Having 3 sick kiddos is no fun at all!  Especially the first week they go back to school when you expect to have a little mommy time.



Thanks Luckily they are all better now.



dianemom2 said:


> I
> I had a great week now that the kids are back in school!  I went out with one of my best friends one day to do a little shopping and found some cute things.  Yesterday I hit the Joanns sale and then went to breakfast with two other friends.  I didn't get much sewing done though.  Next week I will  be better about that.



I still have about 20 shirts and the launch outfit to make plus I think I want to make TrickorTreat bags for MNSSHP.



karrierock said:


> Now I remember why I was never able to keep up with board.  You all do amazing work!  I spent three days sewing  and I'm so far behind on posts! Here is a set of Animal Kingdom outfits for the family.  Minus my skirt, I'm just now cutting it out.
> 
> Up close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the fabrics were from Hancocks.  I just winged the pattern.



Great job and the dress is amazing. I can't believe you just winged the pattern. Awesome



VBAndrea said:


> I'm a little behind again b/c I've been keeping busy sewing.  I am making some things for Judy and her family for their upcoming trip.  It's soooo much fun b/c while she knows a couple of things I'm doing, some are surprises.  I am not going to post pics until she gets everything and I won't be able to ship until later this week.
> 
> AWFUL ALERT:  She has asked that she not have to wear her BTS dress on the first day of school this year



How sweet that you are making things for Judy. I really wanted to make them something too but I just never seem to have the time. I still have to finish up the two blankets and get them mailed out to LisaB.

And so sad that you DD doesn't want to wear her BTS. I couldn't even get the kids to wear shirts that said 1st and 4th grade rock..... because they told me it doesn't (can you tell they were not happy about going back to school)



cogero said:


> we are home from WDW had a fabulous time ran into Purple Ears and saw her Epcot skirt up close and it is wonderful.
> 
> We also saw Sheila and it was great.
> 
> We didn't see a lot of customs except for a couple of HeatherSues Mickey heads and a couple of pillowcase dresses.
> 
> Need to unpack and get things hung up but need to work on orders every night this week.



How great that you met up with Sheila and Purpleears. I saw the pic of you with Sheila.... how sweet was that.



TarzansKat said:


> I went to Joann's today.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm glad that I knew the red tag fabric was 50% off.
> 
> I spent a little over $40, had used 3 coupons that were 40-50% off one item, and my mobile coupon which was 15% off my whole purchase.
> 
> Before all that, I think my purchase was between $50-60, so not a bad deal.
> 
> I just may have gone a little overboard.



 Wait.... you haven't seen overboard yet because this is only the beginning to your fabric purchases


----------



## peachygreen

I wish I had learned years ago that my iron was awful.  I bought a new iron and not a top of the line one either (I can't quite imagine what a $150 iron would actually do).  I spent like $35 on a Black and Decker steam iron.  The difference between it and my at least 18 year old iron is night and day.  It is so much easier to get the wrinkles out and to press nice creases now.   It almost makes ironing fun.  If nothing else it took about half the time to iron all the fabric I ironed this weekend.


----------



## DiznyDi

peachygreen said:


> I wish I had learned years ago that my iron was awful.  I bought a new iron and not a top of the line one either (I can't quite imagine what a $150 iron would actually do).  I spent like $35 on a Black and Decker steam iron.  The difference between it and my at least 18 year old iron is night and day.  It is so much easier to get the wrinkles out and to press nice creases now.   It almost makes ironing fun.  If nothing else it took about half the time to iron all the fabric I ironed this weekend.




I have a Rowenta 'Perfect' Iron that I've had a decade. My husband was shocked when I spent $100. on it - but shipping was free  This continues to perform as if it were brand new.  Love my iron!


----------



## pequele

peachygreen said:


> I wish I had learned years ago that my iron was awful.  I bought a new iron and not a top of the line one either (I can't quite imagine what a $150 iron would actually do).  I spent like $35 on a Black and Decker steam iron.  The difference between it and my at least 18 year old iron is night and day.  It is so much easier to get the wrinkles out and to press nice creases now.   It almost makes ironing fun.  If nothing else it took about half the time to iron all the fabric I ironed this weekend.



What's an iron?


----------



## pyrxtc

GlassSlippers said:


> Do you think it could have been New Home? I just got one of those a couple of weeks ago it's gorgeous!



Definitely said New Company. Was painted so beautifully and had the wooden cover still on it. Table was sight to see, almost perfect condition. I'm trying to convince my DH to let me get it as decor.


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> Actually, she's worn her BTS the past three years -- last year I did have to make a new bodice but I kept the skirt.  She still loves the skirts and t's I make for her, but she's not that into dresses.  Unless of course you count her Olivia dress with the leggings -- it's one of her absolute favs.  I need to make her more knit dresses but I don't have too much in the way of knits stashed.  I have to try the Imke as a dress -- she would like that.  And yes, she is in third grade this year.
> 
> I also have ds's 4th Grade Rocks t and I want to see if can undo the "4" and make it a "5" so he can wear it on Tuesday.  I should work on it today!
> 
> I wish you would have taken pics of your niece in some of the clothes!  I figured she would love everything you made her
> 
> I can't find a pic of the cat fabric on line -- but hopefully I'll have pics of a completed skirt up tomorrow!  I found a cat applique design that I *think* will go with it.  Cat appliques aren't as easy to find as dogs.  I also bought some Scotty dog fabric because Alexa LOVED the knit dress you made -- my fabric is cotton but she'll be thrilled with a skirt and another Scotty dog t-shirt.
> 
> Alexa is also really into embellished jeans and I have some I got on clearance last year that I need to doctor up -- I just hate seam ripping them so that's why I didn't do them last year.  THey'll still fit hough as dd is a string bean (takes after her father).


It sounds like you better get to work on her fall wardrobe!  You have a lot to do!  Between knit dresses, embellished jeans and twirl skirts with tops, you have a lot of sewing to get done.  Talking about twirl skirts with tops, can you take the skirt off the BTS dress and make a waistband for it?  Then she would have a skirt instead of a dress for BTS.  I haven't looked through what I have yet but I am pretty sure that that I have a cat applique already.  If not I will see what I can design.  What kind of skirt are you making with the Scotty dog material?  And were you able to change the 4 to a 5 on your son's shirt?  If not, you could take the shirt apart next year and re-make it in a girly design for your daughter when she gets to 4th grade.



cogero said:


> we are home from WDW had a fabulous time ran into Purple Ears and saw her Epcot skirt up close and it is wonderful.
> 
> We also saw Sheila and it was great.
> 
> We didn't see a lot of customs except for a couple of HeatherSues Mickey heads and a couple of pillowcase dresses.
> 
> Need to unpack and get things hung up but need to work on orders every night this week.


Glad that you had a great time and how fun to run into a couple of people from the Disboutiquers.  We had just been saying that we hadn't heard much from PurpleEars  for a bit.  I hope she pops in over here to  say hello soon.



TarzansKat said:


> I went to Joann's today.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm glad that I knew the red tag fabric was 50% off.
> 
> I spent a little over $40, had used 3 coupons that were 40-50% off one item, and my mobile coupon which was 15% off my whole purchase.
> 
> But, I got fabric to make myself a couple dresses and sleep shorts, fabric to make four dresses for my nieces for Easter (yes, Easter, it was that good of a deal), fabric to make baby bibs, and some rather inexpensive cute cotton prints to make pillowcase dresses for my Etsy shop.  Oh, and some fabric to make more placemats and napkins to go with my friend's shower gift.


Wow it sounds like you did really well.  You still spent quite a bit less than I did.  I didn't find too much in the way of summery fabrics which was too bad.  But I think I have plenty of them left from last summer when Walmart had the big clearance.  I ended up buying a lot of corduroy that coordinates  and a bunch of lightweight sweater material.  I am actually going to make a couple of things for my daughters!!!!  I showed them the fabrics and they really liked them.  I will keep it simple with no appliques or anything so they have less to object to.  I thought I was crazy to buy a bunch of corduroy last spring but I was able to get it for $3 a yard and I made so many cute things with it.  Sometimes a bargain is just too good to pass up.

The best part is that I ran into another mom that I knew at the Joanns.  It turns out that she does a lot of sewing.  I knew that she was crafty but I didn't know that she enjoyed sewing so much.  Now we are planning to go to the sewing expo together in October.  She doesn't have much free time because she has 5 kids and the youngest isn't in school yet.  But it will be fun to have IRLF who sews!



miprender said:


> I still have about 20 shirts and the launch outfit to make plus I think I want to make TrickorTreat bags for MNSSHP.


It sounds like you still have a lot to finish up!



peachygreen said:


> I wish I had learned years ago that my iron was awful.  I bought a new iron and not a top of the line one either (I can't quite imagine what a $150 iron would actually do).  I spent like $35 on a Black and Decker steam iron.  The difference between it and my at least 18 year old iron is night and day.  It is so much easier to get the wrinkles out and to press nice creases now.   It almost makes ironing fun.  If nothing else it took about half the time to iron all the fabric I ironed this weekend.


I have an inexpensive steam iron that I love because it really shoots out the steam and gets rid of the wrinkles!


----------



## Dustykins

Hey girls!  I haven't made it in here in a long time.  I've been sewing like crazy getting ready for our trip one week from today!!  I got it all done (except for my bag and the kids' shirts for the plane) and it's packed and sitting in my mom's garage with the rest of our crap waiting to be loaded in their trailer for their drive down (we're flying next Sunday, but my parents are driving with a trailer taking my sister some of her furniture and all the wedding stuff so they're saving us some $$$ by taking our luggage, too).  But.... I realized after I took it to my mom's that I didn't take pictures of any of it!!  So, I guess you'll just have to wait until I get back!


----------



## TarzansKat

dianemom2 said:


> Wow it sounds like you did really well.  You still spent quite a bit less than I did.  I didn't find too much in the way of summery fabrics which was too bad.  But I think I have plenty of them left from last summer when Walmart had the big clearance.  I ended up buying a lot of corduroy that coordinates  and a bunch of lightweight sweater material.  I am actually going to make a couple of things for my daughters!!!!  I showed them the fabrics and they really liked them.  I will keep it simple with no appliques or anything so they have less to object to.  I thought I was crazy to buy a bunch of corduroy last spring but I was able to get it for $3 a yard and I made so many cute things with it.  Sometimes a bargain is just too good to pass up.



I have not been brave enough to work with corduroy yet.  Is it really hard to sew?



> The best part is that I ran into another mom that I knew at the Joanns.  It turns out that she does a lot of sewing.  I knew that she was crafty but I didn't know that she enjoyed sewing so much.  Now we are planning to go to the sewing expo together in October.  She doesn't have much free time because she has 5 kids and the youngest isn't in school yet.  But it will be fun to have IRLF who sews!



That's awesome!

I have an IRLF who sews, and she's the one who explained to me how to use my sewing machine initially, and I call her with my questions when I can't figure something out.  It's nice to share that with someone.



Dustykins said:


> Hey girls!  I haven't made it in here in a long time.  I've been sewing like crazy getting ready for our trip one week from today!!  I got it all done (except for my bag and the kids' shirts for the plane) and it's packed and sitting in my mom's garage with the rest of our crap waiting to be loaded in their trailer for their drive down (we're flying next Sunday, but my parents are driving with a trailer taking my sister some of her furniture and all the wedding stuff so they're saving us some $$$ by taking our luggage, too).  But.... I realized after I took it to my mom's that I didn't take pictures of any of it!!  So, I guess you'll just have to wait until I get back!



Have a great trip!!!


----------



## dianemom2

TarzansKat said:


> I have not been brave enough to work with corduroy yet.  Is it really hard to sew?
> 
> 
> I have an IRLF who sews, and she's the one who explained to me how to use my sewing machine initially, and I call her with my questions when I can't figure something out.  It's nice to share that with someone.


Corduroy, especially the baby wale corduroy, is very easy to work with.  It does shed a little bit when you cut it but other than that, it is not really different than other materials.

It is nice that you've had an IRLF who can explain things to you.  It seems like hardly anybody sews these days.  My daughters took a sewing classes with several friends a couple of years ago.  The girls all enjoyed the class and most of them ended up buying sewing machines but none of their moms sews so they haven't really done much since then.


----------



## cogero

TarzansKat said:
			
		

> I have not been brave enough to work with corduroy yet.  Is it really hard to sew?
> 
> That's awesome!
> 
> I have an IRLF who sews, and she's the one who explained to me how to use my sewing machine initially, and I call her with my questions when I can't figure something out.  It's nice to share that with someone.
> 
> Have a great trip!!!



I love using corduroy 



			
				dianemom2 said:
			
		

> Corduroy, especially the baby wale corduroy, is very easy to work with.  It does shed a little bit when you cut it but other than that, it is not really different than other materials.
> 
> It is nice that you've had an IRLF who can explain things to you.  It seems like hardly anybody sews these days.  My daughters took a sewing classes with several friends a couple of years ago.  The girls all enjoyed the class and most of them ended up buying sewing machines but none of their moms sews so they haven't really done much since then.



Yep it does shed a bit.

Need to get moving on my list for today.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

So my post seemed to have gotten lost...so trying again. I am looking for embroidery designs with princess couples, I have Cindi/charming, Belle/beast, sleeping beauty/Philip all dancing. Would love all princess couples dancing, but not sure that exists, so any ideas for where to find the rest of the couples. I have found jasmin/Aladdin on carpet, and Rapunzel/Flynn in boat.

I really would love to find snow white being carried by prince. 

Any specific sites to look, I looked at the usual ones, but may have overlooked them somehow, and no idea how to search internet for them because often they are hidden.

Please help......any ideas appreciated.


----------



## VBAndrea

Sorry for the crappy photos but I do not own a decent camera and it's wet outside, so indoor icky flash pics is all I have.

Problem 1: Bought this fabric at MaryJos on the Dismeet fabric shop hop and got a little extra cuz I didn't know what I'd make and I knew dd would love it.  Go to cut it and the fabric is only 36" wide!!!!!  I never looked at the bolt b/c I just assumed all cottons were 42".  Still had enough but my leftover scraps are only of the kitty section 

Problem 2:  The applique! Design is from Sweet Peas Place and I thought was adorable.  It is Sassy Witch Cat:
http://www.sweetpeasplace.com/img_cache/beb58ada6bc0b48958089244f5857b8a.jpg

If you look at the design it appears the bow is appliqued.  Well guess what -- it's NOT!!!!!  It's open   So I had to cut a large enough square of fabric and do the satin stitch and cut as close as I could.  In the pics it is not washed yet.  Clearly it will fray when washed but all I can hope for is a Shabby Chic look.  I did e-mail SPP to let them know of the problem because IMO it needs to get fixed.  I took a close up photo to show you.

Anyway, I bribed dd.  She was not wanted to wear her BTS dress for the first day of school so I told her I would make her the kitty outfit for Wednesday providing she wore her dress tomorrow.  It worked (Or so she says she will wear it -- we'll see what happens tomorrow).

SET:





SKIRT (double layer twirl):





APPLIQUE:





CLOSE UP OF THE DISASTROUS BOW (again, not yet washed):






DIANE:  I haven't worked on ds's shirt yet but I really want to just change it if I can to save me from having to buy a new design.  And I thought about changing dd's dress to a skirt for next year -- got to get my money's worth out of that BTS fabric LOL!


----------



## pyrxtc

kgleine said:


>



I *HAD* to share this dress that someone in another thread made for the Halloween party at WDW this year. WOW !!


----------



## uscgmouse

I want to share my 2 projects I completed this weekend.

1st I made an outfit for P to wear at Sea World. I am still having issues hand appliqueing with my sewing machine so I just busted out the embrodery floss and a needle to outline the shark.





I also came across this tutorial for making an art smock. I thought this would be great for covering all the nice outfits I have been making during meal times. I followed the tutorial as stated except I added the Mickey material to the top of the towel. I really like how it turned out.





I did have trouble setting the snaps so I went with gromits and just am going to use ribbon to tie the smock shut.


----------



## miprender

VBAndrea said:


> Sorry for the crappy photos but I do not own a decent camera and it's wet outside, so indoor icky flash pics is all I have.
> 
> Problem 1: Bought this fabric at MaryJos on the Dismeet fabric shop hop and got a little extra cuz I didn't know what I'd make and I knew dd would love it.  Go to cut it and the fabric is only 36" wide!!!!!  I never looked at the bolt b/c I just assumed all cottons were 42".  Still had enough but my leftover scraps are only of the kitty section
> 
> Problem 2:  The applique! Design is from Sweet Peas Place and I thought was adorable.  It is Sassy Witch Cat:
> http://www.sweetpeasplace.com/img_cache/beb58ada6bc0b48958089244f5857b8a.jpg
> 
> If you look at the design it appears the bow is appliqued.  Well guess what -- it's NOT!!!!!  It's open   So I had to cut a large enough square of fabric and do the satin stitch and cut as close as I could.  In the pics it is not washed yet.  Clearly it will fray when washed but all I can hope for is a Shabby Chic look.  I did e-mail SPP to let them know of the problem because IMO it needs to get fixed.  I took a close up photo to show you.
> 
> Anyway, I bribed dd.  She was not wanted to wear her BTS dress for the first day of school so I told her I would make her the kitty outfit for Wednesday providing she wore her dress tomorrow.  It worked (Or so she says she will wear it -- we'll see what happens tomorrow).
> 
> SET:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SKIRT (double layer twirl):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> APPLIQUE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLOSE UP OF THE DISASTROUS BOW (again, not yet washed):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DIANE:  I haven't worked on ds's shirt yet but I really want to just change it if I can to save me from having to buy a new design.  And I thought about changing dd's dress to a skirt for next year -- got to get my money's worth out of that BTS fabric LOL!



The skirt and short is adorable but too bad about the applique. I just did a design from her site and not that crazy the way it came out. Her things can be so hit or miss sometimes.



pyrxtc said:


> I *HAD* to share this dress that someone in another thread made for the Halloween party at WDW this year. WOW !!



WOW is right. That is just gorgeous. 



uscgmouse said:


> I want to share my 2 projects I completed this weekend.
> 
> 1st I made an outfit for P to wear at Sea World. I am still having issues hand appliqueing with my sewing machine so I just busted out the embrodery floss and a needle to outline the shark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also came across this tutorial for making an art smock. I thought this would be great for covering all the nice outfits I have been making during meal times. I followed the tutorial as stated except I added the Mickey material to the top of the towel. I really like how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did have trouble setting the snaps so I went with gromits and just am going to use ribbon to tie the smock shut.



Great job on both projects.


----------



## peachygreen

Sewing with Flannel?

Okay the only thing I have ever done with Flannel are PJ's. My daugter picked out some flannel giraffe print material and a coordinating closer to solid material also in flannel and wants a dress out of it. 

I was thinking of doing a jumper using the solid as the bodice and the giraffe as a circle skirt attached to it.  

Is there anything I should know when sewing with flannel for a dress?
I am guessing I don't want to use innerlining on the jumper and that lining it should be sufficient.  I was going to just use the same lining for the bodice and the lining.  

Are there any problems with doing an applique with flannel or on flannel?  I wanted to add a giraffe mickey head.


----------



## love to stitch

VBAndrea said:


> Sorry for the crappy photos but I do not own a decent camera and it's wet outside, so indoor icky flash pics is all I have.
> 
> Problem 1: Bought this fabric at MaryJos on the Dismeet fabric shop hop and got a little extra cuz I didn't know what I'd make and I knew dd would love it.  Go to cut it and the fabric is only 36" wide!!!!!  I never looked at the bolt b/c I just assumed all cottons were 42".  Still had enough but my leftover scraps are only of the kitty section
> 
> Problem 2:  The applique! Design is from Sweet Peas Place and I thought was adorable.  It is Sassy Witch Cat:
> http://www.sweetpeasplace.com/img_cache/beb58ada6bc0b48958089244f5857b8a.jpg
> 
> If you look at the design it appears the bow is appliqued.  Well guess what -- it's NOT!!!!!  It's open   So I had to cut a large enough square of fabric and do the satin stitch and cut as close as I could.  In the pics it is not washed yet.  Clearly it will fray when washed but all I can hope for is a Shabby Chic look.  I did e-mail SPP to let them know of the problem because IMO it needs to get fixed.  I took a close up photo to show you.
> 
> Anyway, I bribed dd.  She was not wanted to wear her BTS dress for the first day of school so I told her I would make her the kitty outfit for Wednesday providing she wore her dress tomorrow.  It worked (Or so she says she will wear it -- we'll see what happens tomorrow).
> 
> SET:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DIANE:  I haven't worked on ds's shirt yet but I really want to just change it if I can to save me from having to buy a new design.  And I thought about changing dd's dress to a skirt for next year -- got to get my money's worth out of that BTS fabric LOL!



That is an adorable shirt and skirt.



uscgmouse said:


> I want to share my 2 projects I completed this weekend.
> 
> 1st I made an outfit for P to wear at Sea World. I am still having issues hand appliqueing with my sewing machine so I just busted out the embrodery floss and a needle to outline the shark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also came across this tutorial for making an art smock. I thought this would be great for covering all the nice outfits I have been making during meal times. I followed the tutorial as stated except I added the Mickey material to the top of the towel. I really like how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did have trouble setting the snaps so I went with gromits and just am going to use ribbon to tie the smock shut.



That is a very cute outfit and the smock is a great idea.


----------



## kgleine

pyrxtc said:


> I *HAD* to share this dress that someone in another thread made for the Halloween party at WDW this year. WOW !!



 i made this  thanks!!!


----------



## peachygreen

Other than having to sew the buttons on the dress - Dress 1 of 2 is finished (This is the size 7 - I am finishing up the size 2 right now).  This is most likely for MVMCP but depending on what else I sew it might end up being for our Epcot Candlelight Procession/Christmas Santa Day.




upload by peachygreen2010, on Flickr

I'm happy with how it came together.  My DD tried it on this morning before I finished the lining and it looks great on her.


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> Problem 1: Bought this fabric at MaryJos on the Dismeet fabric shop hop and got a little extra cuz I didn't know what I'd make and I knew dd would love it.  Go to cut it and the fabric is only 36" wide!!!!!  I never looked at the bolt b/c I just assumed all cottons were 42".  Still had enough but my leftover scraps are only of the kitty section
> 
> Problem 2:  The applique! Design is from Sweet Peas Place and I thought was adorable.
> 
> Anyway, I bribed dd.  She was not wanted to wear her BTS dress for the first day of school so I told her I would make her the kitty outfit for Wednesday providing she wore her dress tomorrow.  It worked (Or so she says she will wear it -- we'll see what happens tomorrow).
> 
> SET:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DIANE:  I haven't worked on ds's shirt yet but I really want to just change it if I can to save me from having to buy a new design.  And I thought about changing dd's dress to a skirt for next year -- got to get my money's worth out of that BTS fabric LOL!


It is too bad that the applique didn't stitch out right.  I am always a little bit wary of her designs.  Some have been great and others not so great. It does look really cute though and the fabric is adorable!

I hope that Alexa cooperates tomorrow and wears her BTS dress.  If you could turn it into a skirt for next year, you might be able to get her to wear it without as much deal making.  LOL!  I hope you got your son's shirt fixed for tomorrow.



pyrxtc said:


> I *HAD* to share this dress that someone in another thread made for the Halloween party at WDW this year. WOW !!


What a super dress!


uscgmouse said:


> I want to share my 2 projects I completed this weekend.
> 
> 1st I made an outfit for P to wear at Sea World. I am still having issues hand appliqueing with my sewing machine so I just busted out the embrodery floss and a needle to outline the shark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did have trouble setting the snaps so I went with gromits and just am going to use ribbon to tie the smock shut.


I love the outfit.  I don't have the patience for hand work!  I am so glad that the embroidery machine was invented!!!!  I did a dress with that same fabric last spring.  I always love to see what other people make with the exact same fabric.

The bib/smock is a good idea.  I have never used a snap press but the gromits sound like they should work.  Whenever I've needed snaps, I have just used snap tape.



peachygreen said:


> Sewing with Flannel?
> 
> 
> I was thinking of doing a jumper using the solid as the bodice and the giraffe as a circle skirt attached to it.
> 
> 
> Are there any problems with doing an applique with flannel or on flannel?  I wanted to add a giraffe mickey head.


I don't think you should have any problem sewing on the flannel.  The only things I would recommend is to make sure you wash and machine dry everything before hand because flannel can definitely shrink.  Then make sure you finish your inside seams with a serger or zigzagging or french seams because flannel will sometimes fray a bit.

At one point I made my dds several nighties with flannel and it was before I had a serger.  The nighties looked great but the inside seams started to fray at the first washing.  Luckily I bought my serger shortly after that and I just went back over all the seams with the serger.  Then the nighties lasted for a couple of years.  I did applique on some flannel blankets before and there was no problem with that.

I know that when my girls were little, they had a couple of really cute dresses made out of flannel and they loved to wear them in the winter.  They were soft and cuddley.



kgleine said:


> i made this  thanks!!!


It is a great dress!!!  Did you use a commercial pattern?


----------



## kgleine

blessedmom4 asked me to post these here, this is last years costumes, flynn rapunzel and pascal (my hair glows!):


















and the detail shots of cinderella:










 pleating on the skirt the peplum is a separate skirt so i can use this for something else if i want...





sleeves





the bodice front





back of bodice. it laces up closer on me, but that is because im not made of plastic : )


----------



## goteamwood

I have been having terrible problems the past few days with the PE770, which is about 6 weeks old give or take. All of a sudden it locks up with an error code to check and rethread the upper thread. I can't figure out why. I have in fact threaded, rethreaded over and over, used different threads (all my thread is from thread art sets or 2-3 spools of coats and clark from Joann.) These are project files I have done before in some cases, today I did one that I have done 6 time previously. The issue seems to be exclusively on the satin-stitch steps, and will sometimes happen after several linear inches successfully run, sometimes it will happen 2-3 times in a 1/2 inch. It is incredibly frustrating since it means I am reseting the project many times and there tend to be little flubs in the satin stitch where it started and stopped. The thread does not break, though in the past 3 days I have broken 2 needles, also seemingly random. The brother website is decidedly unhelpful, only suggesting that I check the thread and rethread, pretty much the same info the little 2in screen gave me.

Any ideas? There is evidently a brother dealer/service place not too far from here so I can take it in if I need to, but I am hoping there is a quick fix.


----------



## EEs*Mommy

kgleine said:


> blessedmom4 asked me to post these here, this is last years costumes, flynn rapunzel and pascal (my hair glows!):
> back of bodice. it laces up closer on me, but that is because im not made of plastic : )



Oh i have been researching how to make DD have some glowing hair! What did you use? 
Oh and your Cindy is TDF! <3


----------



## kgleine

EEs*Mommy said:


> Oh i have been researching how to make DD have some glowing hair! What did you use?
> Oh and your Cindy is TDF! <3



thank you!!! i used these: http://www.flashingpanda.com/Item.asp?id=467 in gold. advise, buy the batteries from here because locally when they die after 8 hours it will cost you a small fortune... trust me. been there done that. there are 2 batteries per hair clip. i had 24 in a 5 ft wig. i put them in behind strips of batting, basically, battery pack is against my back, the batting is next, the silver clip pokes thru the batting and catches a tiny bit of hair underneath, back thru the batting to clip. make the batting  clip end to end like a circle, and when you move, you wont see the inside back of the wig with the batteries. also you wont see the black battery packs thru the wig.

good luck!!


----------



## PurpleEars

Ok, it's time for me to come here and issue an apology for not being around the last couple of months!

I had planned to be around this summer, but life happens and things just got crazy out of hand. June was very busy with a few special events and planning for the Alaska trip. In early July we went to Alaska (I posted here the day I was sitting at the airport waiting for my flight home). But then I promptly got sick after we got home and it took me a while to recover. I only had enough energy to make a couple of things for Big Gives so I didn't even attempt to keep up with this thread cause I know my head would be spinning if I tried.

By the time August came around, my sewing list was quite long as I needed to make a few gifts and I wanted to make a couple of things for our end of August trip. My energy levels were still low so my free time went to sewing instead of coming here and admiring other people's beautiful projects.

Now that September is here, I *hope* I would be able to come back and contribute to the thread regularly.

As Chiara mentioned, we had a nice but brief visit while we were at Epcot. We were on our way to the Voices of Liberty show and her family were going to their dinner reservation. As we were walking around the World Showcase Lagoon, I saw a girl in front of us with a skirt with flags from various countries. That caught my attention and I looked at the rest of the family. It was then I realized it could be Chiara and her family. What are the odds of running into a specific family while you are there? By the way, Chiara's outfits look fab in real life. 

I wore customs for most the trip and I received lots of comments from both cast members and guests. DH and I also wore our custom ears for the entire trip (we had them on from the time we got to the boarding lounge at the airport to the time we got home). Of course I brought my Minnie rosetta bag too. A number of people asked me where I purchased the various items and were shocked when I told them that I made them. Being a good Disboutiquer, I was on the look out for customs. I saw a few pillowcase dresses and a couple of Heather Sue's embroidery on t-shirts. I only saw a couple of elaborate customs - both of them at Studios on the same day (I actually wondered if it was the same girl with different outfits for am and pm). One of them was a Toy Story themed dress and the other one was a Beauty and the Beast themed.

I will post pictures of my projects from the summer once I get them organized.


----------



## Fruto76

kgleine said:


> blessedmom4 asked me to post these here, this is last years costumes, flynn rapunzel and pascal (my hair glows!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the detail shots of cinderella:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pleating on the skirt the peplum is a separate skirt so i can use this for something else if i want...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sleeves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bodice front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back of bodice. it laces up closer on me, but that is because im not made of plastic : )


I lve your Rapunzel set from last year, but this Cindy is one of the most beautiful handmade creations I have ever seen! When are you going to the party?


----------



## peachygreen

Here is the 2T version for the peanut.  



And the smaller version for the peanut. by peachygreen2010, on Flickr


This is the Amanda Dress Pattern from Lily Bird Studio.  (I wanted to give the appropriate credit)

http://youcanmakethis.com/products/dress-sewing-patterns/amandas-dress-12-months-to-10-years.htm

It came together so nicely.  This is the first fully lined including the skirt dress I've ever made and it really looks great.  The inside is just as nice as the outside.  As I finished these dresses up tonight I am amazed at how far I've come in my own abilities and confidence since I started seriously sewing 3 years ago.  Then I was terrified of both sleeves and buttons and there is no way I would have topstitched anything.  LOL.  

4 dresses down only 16 outfits to go in 72 days.  I need to prioritize because I don't think I'm going to have the time or energy to do dresses/outfits for 2 girls for every day of our 10 day vacation.  The only reason I have 4 is because I bought 2 beautiful gold dresses today for the girls to wear to our CRT dinner.  I couldn't come up with something to make for our CRT dinner and loved those.  

Next up Giraffe Dresses for Animal Kingdom.


----------



## peachygreen

kgleine said:


> blessedmom4 asked me to post these here, this is last years costumes, flynn rapunzel and pascal (my hair glows!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the detail shots of cinderella:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pleating on the skirt the peplum is a separate skirt so i can use this for something else if i want...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sleeves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bodice front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back of bodice. it laces up closer on me, but that is because im not made of plastic : )



Wow!  Those are all amazing!  I love Pascal - that is very cute/creative.  Your Cinderella dress is absolutely one of the most stunning things I've ever seen.


----------



## kgleine

Fruto76 said:


> I lve your Rapunzel set from last year, but this Cindy is one of the most beautiful handmade creations I have ever seen! When are you going to the party?



thank you  we are going sept 30th and oct 5th (though oct 5th i havent decided if i am in fact wearing this or something else, but i doubt i will have meridas aqua dress done, so, i probably am wearing this the 5th as well)



peachygreen said:


> Wow!  Those are all amazing!  I love Pascal - that is very cute/creative.  Your Cinderella dress is absolutely one of the most stunning things I've ever seen.



thank you!!


----------



## DisNorth

Wow, a girl goes away and comes back to a whole nother thread! Everything has been so creative, its WTMTQ!!  I have some sewing I need to do but havent been that productive this weekend. I did start organizing my fabric, but no sewing. I had read in an earlier thread about organizing fabric and have been working on my stash, now that someones brought up scraps I got to work on them next! Love all the ideas I get from you ladies. I especially like all the costume ideas for Halloween coming up. Now I just need to get some inspiration for getting my sewing done!

Question: Ill be in the states and want to pick up some fabric that I might not be able to get in Canada. Anybody know of good places to fabric shop near WDW or in Manhattan??





nannye said:


> Has anyone from Canada ordered fabric from Joanns online? I'm wondering what the shipping prices are like.
> Thanks
> Erin


When I checked into it they didn't ship fabric to Canada.


----------



## Yoshiandi

kgleine said:


> blessedmom4 asked me to post these here, this is last years costumes, flynn rapunzel and pascal (my hair glows!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the detail shots of cinderella:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pleating on the skirt the peplum is a separate skirt so i can use this for something else if i want...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sleeves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bodice front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back of bodice. it laces up closer on me, but that is because im not made of plastic : )



HOLY CARP!!! That dress is AMAZING! I am in awe of your skills


----------



## dianemom2

kgleine said:


> blessedmom4 asked me to post these here, this is last years costumes, flynn rapunzel and pascal (my hair glows!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the detail shots of cinderella:


Wow!  What amazing costumes!  Thanks for posting them here!



goteamwood said:


> I have been having terrible problems the past few days with the PE770, which is about 6 weeks old give or take. All of a sudden it locks up with an error code to check and rethread the upper thread. I can't figure out why. I have in fact threaded, rethreaded over and over, used different threads (all my thread is from thread art sets or 2-3 spools of coats and clark from Joann.) These are project files I have done before in some cases, today I did one that I have done 6 time previously. The issue seems to be exclusively on the satin-stitch steps, and will sometimes happen after several linear inches successfully run, sometimes it will happen 2-3 times in a 1/2 inch. It is incredibly frustrating since it means I am reseting the project many times and there tend to be little flubs in the satin stitch where it started and stopped. The thread does not break, though in the past 3 days I have broken 2 needles, also seemingly random. The brother website is decidedly unhelpful, only suggesting that I check the thread and rethread, pretty much the same info the little 2in screen gave me.
> 
> Any ideas? There is evidently a brother dealer/service place not too far from here so I can take it in if I need to, but I am hoping there is a quick fix.


Did you change the size of the needle when you replaced it?  That might be it.  Did you buy pre-wound bobbins because maybe your machine doesn't like them or the doesn't like the way you wound your own bobbins.  Also try changing the tension.  If none of those work, maybe you need to send the machine back and get it exchanged.  There have been one or two other people on here who had trouble with their machines and needed to exchange them.



PurpleEars said:


> Ok, it's time for me to come here and issue an apology for not being around the last couple of months!
> 
> I had planned to be around this summer, but life happens and things just got crazy out of hand. June was very busy with a few special events and planning for the Alaska trip. In early July we went to Alaska (I posted here the day I was sitting at the airport waiting for my flight home). But then I promptly got sick after we got home and it took me a while to recover. I only had enough energy to make a couple of things for Big Gives so I didn't even attempt to keep up with this thread cause I know my head would be spinning if I tried.
> 
> By the time August came around, my sewing list was quite long as I needed to make a few gifts and I wanted to make a couple of things for our end of August trip. My energy levels were still low so my free time went to sewing instead of coming here and admiring other people's beautiful projects.
> 
> Now that September is here, I *hope* I would be able to come back and contribute to the thread regularly.


Sorry that you were sick this summer but I'm happy that the rest of your summer sounds like it was nice.  You had a couple of great trips!  I'm glad you're back on here and we can't wait to see pictures of what you've been making.



peachygreen said:


> Here is the 2T version for the peanut.
> 
> 
> 
> And the smaller version for the peanut. by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 4 dresses down only 16 outfits to go in 72 days.  I need to prioritize because I don't think I'm going to have the time or energy to do dresses/outfits for 2 girls for every day of our 10 day vacation.  The only reason I have 4 is because I bought 2 beautiful gold dresses today for the girls to wear to our CRT dinner.  I couldn't come up with something to make for our CRT dinner and loved those.


That is so cute!  The pattern is adorable and it turned out so well!

I am sure you can get a lot more done than you realize.  Maybe you just need to simplify some of your plans.  Do some t-shirts and easy fit shorts or a couple of simple skirts instead of something more elaborate.  The kids are usually happy to just have something special to wear.


----------



## Yoshiandi

Question: Ill be in the states and want to pick up some fabric that I might not be able to get in Canada. Anybody know of good places to fabric shop near WDW or in Manhattan??




When I checked into it they didn't ship fabric to Canada.[/QUOTE]

The Joann's in Niagara Falls has a big sign on the front door saying they do ship to Canada. We get soo many coming over the border on the weekends that they finally started to ship!!!


----------



## miprender

peachygreen said:


> Other than having to sew the buttons on the dress - Dress 1 of 2 is finished (This is the size 7 - I am finishing up the size 2 right now).  This is most likely for MVMCP but depending on what else I sew it might end up being for our Epcot Candlelight Procession/Christmas Santa Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upload by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> I'm happy with how it came together.  My DD tried it on this morning before I finished the lining and it looks great on her.



Love both the dresses you posted. Love the Mickey fabric



kgleine said:


> blessedmom4 asked me to post these here, this is last years costumes, flynn rapunzel and pascal (my hair glows!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> back of bodice. it laces up closer on me, but that is because im not made of plastic : )



 WOW... you definitely should stop by more. Those dresses and outfits are just amazing. Glad Judy sent you over.



goteamwood said:


> I have been having terrible problems the past few days with the PE770, which is about 6 weeks old give or take. All of a sudden it locks up with an error code to check and rethread the upper thread. I can't figure out why. I have in fact threaded, rethreaded over and over, used different threads (*all my thread is from thread art sets or 2-3 spools of coats and clark from Joan*n.)
> 
> Any ideas? There is evidently a brother dealer/service place not too far from here so I can take it in if I need to, but I am hoping there is a quick fix.



It's the thread.... all my Brother machines HATE this brand. When I first started sewing it would keep shredding and I thought something was wrong with my machine. My mom mentioned it at her local sewing center and they knew before she mentioned it what thread I was using. My PE770 isn't a big fan of Sulky either so I just use Florani or Pacesetter (this is the Brother's brand thread)




PurpleEars said:


> Ok, it's time for me to come here and issue an apology for not being around the last couple of months!
> 
> I had planned to be around this summer, but life happens and things just got crazy out of hand. June was very busy with a few special events and planning for the Alaska trip. In early July we went to Alaska (I posted here the day I was sitting at the airport waiting for my flight home). But then I promptly got sick after we got home and it took me a while to recover. I only had enough energy to make a couple of things for Big Gives so I didn't even attempt to keep up with this thread cause I know my head would be spinning if I tried.
> 
> By the time August came around, my sewing list was quite long as I needed to make a few gifts and I wanted to make a couple of things for our end of August trip. My energy levels were still low so my free time went to sewing instead of coming here and admiring other people's beautiful projects.
> 
> Now that September is here, I *hope* I would be able to come back and contribute to the thread regularly.
> 
> As Chiara mentioned, we had a nice but brief visit while we were at Epcot. We were on our way to the Voices of Liberty show and her family were going to their dinner reservation. As we were walking around the World Showcase Lagoon, I saw a girl in front of us with a skirt with flags from various countries. That caught my attention and I looked at the rest of the family. It was then I realized it could be Chiara and her family. What are the odds of running into a specific family while you are there? By the way, Chiara's outfits look fab in real life.
> 
> I wore customs for most the trip and I received lots of comments from both cast members and guests. DH and I also wore our custom ears for the entire trip (we had them on from the time we got to the boarding lounge at the airport to the time we got home). Of course I brought my Minnie rosetta bag too. A number of people asked me where I purchased the various items and were shocked when I told them that I made them. Being a good Disboutiquer, I was on the look out for customs. I saw a few pillowcase dresses and a couple of Heather Sue's embroidery on t-shirts. I only saw a couple of elaborate customs - both of them at Studios on the same day (I actually wondered if it was the same girl with different outfits for am and pm). One of them was a Toy Story themed dress and the other one was a Beauty and the Beast themed.
> 
> I will post pictures of my projects from the summer once I get them organized.



 No appologies we know how life can get so busy. I am just glad you posted again. And how great to meet Chiara but we need pictures


----------



## pyrxtc

GlassSlippers said:


> Do you think it could have been New Home? I just got one of those a couple of weeks ago it's gorgeous!



I went back and it says New Companion on the side and foot pedal.



kgleine said:


> i made this  thanks!!!



It was too gorgeous not to share. I hope you didn't mind.



peachygreen said:


> Other than having to sew the buttons on the dress - Dress 1 of 2 is finished (This is the size 7 - I am finishing up the size 2 right now).  This is most likely for MVMCP but depending on what else I sew it might end up being for our Epcot Candlelight Procession/Christmas Santa Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy with how it came together.  My DD tried it on this morning before I finished the lining and it looks great on her.



It looks great ! I have that fabric but not sure what I'm doing yet.



kgleine said:


> blessedmom4 asked me to post these here, this is last years costumes, flynn rapunzel and pascal (my hair glows!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the detail shots of cinderella:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pleating on the skirt the peplum is a separate skirt so i can use this for something else if i want...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sleeves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bodice front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back of bodice. it laces up closer on me, but that is because im not made of plastic : )



Absolutely stunning. Where did you get the blue fabric ? How long did it take you to do this ?


----------



## VBAndrea

uscgmouse said:


> I want to share my 2 projects I completed this weekend.
> 
> 1st I made an outfit for P to wear at Sea World. I am still having issues hand appliqueing with my sewing machine so I just busted out the embrodery floss and a needle to outline the shark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also came across this tutorial for making an art smock. I thought this would be great for covering all the nice outfits I have been making during meal times. I followed the tutorial as stated except I added the Mickey material to the top of the towel. I really like how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did have trouble setting the snaps so I went with gromits and just am going to use ribbon to tie the smock shut.


I just love the shark set!  I can't believe you literally did it by hand -- it must have taken forever!



miprender said:


> The skirt and short is adorable but too bad about the applique. I just did a design from her site and not that crazy the way it came out. Her things can be so hit or miss sometimes.


She e-mailed back that it is fixed now and her tester didn't mention it to her.  I was kind of expecting her to offer me a free design or something for my trouble, but no such luck.  It is only the second thing I have done by her but I think Amy used some of her designs for shirts she made and they were OK.  My first design by her stitched out OK, but I think I need to nag HeatherSue about doing some cat designs!



peachygreen said:


> Other than having to sew the buttons on the dress - Dress 1 of 2 is finished (This is the size 7 - I am finishing up the size 2 right now).  This is most likely for MVMCP but depending on what else I sew it might end up being for our Epcot Candlelight Procession/Christmas Santa Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upload by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> I'm happy with how it came together.  My DD tried it on this morning before I finished the lining and it looks great on her.


Just adorable.  I hope your girls will model the dresses for us 



dianemom2 said:


> It is too bad that the applique didn't stitch out right.  I am always a little bit wary of her designs.  Some have been great and others not so great. It does look really cute though and the fabric is adorable!
> 
> I hope that Alexa cooperates tomorrow and wears her BTS dress.  If you could turn it into a skirt for next year, you might be able to get her to wear it without as much deal making.  LOL!  I hope you got your son's shirt fixed for tomorrow.


Fortunately the design did not fray in the wash and it looks pretty decent -- guess I did a decent job of cutting close to the satin stitch.  Alexa was in great disagreement about wearing her BTS dress last night, but this morning she said she would if she must.  But I changed my mind -- I don't want to be the mean mom who forces her kids to wear crap they don't want to.  I let her wear the kitty set and she was delighted.

Ben's shirt was so easy to fix -- the 4 came undone nicely and didn't rip the t at all.  My 5 isn't the same font, but it still looks fine and he was more than happy to wear his shirt this morning.  He always listens to his mother 



kgleine said:


> blessedmom4 asked me to post these here, this is last years costumes, flynn rapunzel and pascal (my hair glows!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the detail shots of cinderella:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pleating on the skirt the peplum is a separate skirt so i can use this for something else if i want...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sleeves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bodice front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back of bodice. it laces up closer on me, but that is because im not made of plastic : )


Simply AMAZING!!!! 



goteamwood said:


> I have been having terrible problems the past few days with the PE770, which is about 6 weeks old give or take. All of a sudden it locks up with an error code to check and rethread the upper thread. I can't figure out why. I have in fact threaded, rethreaded over and over, used different threads (all my thread is from thread art sets or 2-3 spools of coats and clark from Joann.) These are project files I have done before in some cases, today I did one that I have done 6 time previously. The issue seems to be exclusively on the satin-stitch steps, and will sometimes happen after several linear inches successfully run, sometimes it will happen 2-3 times in a 1/2 inch. It is incredibly frustrating since it means I am reseting the project many times and there tend to be little flubs in the satin stitch where it started and stopped. The thread does not break, though in the past 3 days I have broken 2 needles, also seemingly random. The brother website is decidedly unhelpful, only suggesting that I check the thread and rethread, pretty much the same info the little 2in screen gave me.
> 
> Any ideas? There is evidently a brother dealer/service place not too far from here so I can take it in if I need to, but I am hoping there is a quick fix.


I would try a different brand of thread to start with -- do not try sulky though.  Floriani works great in these machines.  Just buy one spool and give it a whirl.  Also, are you winding your own bobbins?  If they are prewound that might be a problem.  And are you using the correct needles?  Make sure you are not substituting sewing machine needles.  If all that fails send the machine back.  Did you order it from Amazon?  They will exchange it.



PurpleEars said:


> Ok, it's time for me to come here and issue an apology for not being around the last couple of months!
> 
> I had planned to be around this summer, but life happens and things just got crazy out of hand. June was very busy with a few special events and planning for the Alaska trip. In early July we went to Alaska (I posted here the day I was sitting at the airport waiting for my flight home). But then I promptly got sick after we got home and it took me a while to recover. I only had enough energy to make a couple of things for Big Gives so I didn't even attempt to keep up with this thread cause I know my head would be spinning if I tried.
> 
> By the time August came around, my sewing list was quite long as I needed to make a few gifts and I wanted to make a couple of things for our end of August trip. My energy levels were still low so my free time went to sewing instead of coming here and admiring other people's beautiful projects.
> 
> Now that September is here, I *hope* I would be able to come back and contribute to the thread regularly.
> 
> As Chiara mentioned, we had a nice but brief visit while we were at Epcot. We were on our way to the Voices of Liberty show and her family were going to their dinner reservation. As we were walking around the World Showcase Lagoon, I saw a girl in front of us with a skirt with flags from various countries. That caught my attention and I looked at the rest of the family. It was then I realized it could be Chiara and her family. What are the odds of running into a specific family while you are there? By the way, Chiara's outfits look fab in real life.
> 
> I wore customs for most the trip and I received lots of comments from both cast members and guests. DH and I also wore our custom ears for the entire trip (we had them on from the time we got to the boarding lounge at the airport to the time we got home). Of course I brought my Minnie rosetta bag too. A number of people asked me where I purchased the various items and were shocked when I told them that I made them. Being a good Disboutiquer, I was on the look out for customs. I saw a few pillowcase dresses and a couple of Heather Sue's embroidery on t-shirts. I only saw a couple of elaborate customs - both of them at Studios on the same day (I actually wondered if it was the same girl with different outfits for am and pm). One of them was a Toy Story themed dress and the other one was a Beauty and the Beast themed.
> 
> I will post pictures of my projects from the summer once I get them organized.


I am so glad you posted!  It's good to *see* you again.  So many long timers seem to disappear to FB but I am glad you are here again.



miprender said:


> It's the thread.... all my Brother machines HATE this brand. When I first started sewing it would keep shredding and I thought something was wrong with my machine. My mom mentioned it at her local sewing center and they knew before she mentioned it what thread I was using. My PE770 isn't a big fan of Sulky either so I just use Florani or Pacesetter (this is the Brother's brand thread)


I buy from Marathon and have had no issues.  I have also used Floriani without problems (I think it's top of the line) and agree that Sulky is problematic.


----------



## VBAndrea

*TWO QUESTIONS:*

1. I know some of you use a backing to put over your embroidered designs so they don't itch.  I use Floriani stabilzer which softens nicely, but am making some gifts for Judy's family and Lisa has really sensitive skin so what do I buy?  
I think Floriani makes Dream Weave and isn't there something called Tender Touch???  Would Joann's have it?  Which is the best one to use?  Is there anything better?


2. I found an on-line guide for placement of designs b/c I am doing an XXL for Christian and it said to have the top of the design 4-6" below the neckline on t's.  I did 5".  I want ot add some very tiny wording (1.5cm heigh) and wanted it below the design, but the design just looks like it is too low on the shirt.  Does anyone have advice on placement for the larger sizes?  I can put the wording above, though I'd prefer it below but feel like it will sit too low.


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> *TWO QUESTIONS:*
> 
> 1. I know some of you use a backing to put over your embroidered designs so they don't itch.  I use Floriani stabilzer which softens nicely, but am making some gifts for Judy's family and Lisa has really sensitive skin so what do I buy?
> I think Floriani makes Dream Weave and isn't there something called Tender Touch???  Would Joann's have it?  Which is the best one to use?  Is there anything better?
> 
> 
> 2. I found an on-line guide for placement of designs b/c I am doing an XXL for Christian and it said to have the top of the design 4-6" below the neckline on t's.  I did 5".  I want ot add some very tiny wording (1.5cm heigh) and wanted it below the design, but the design just looks like it is too low on the shirt.  Does anyone have advice on placement for the larger sizes?  I can put the wording above, though I'd prefer it below but feel like it will sit too low.


I use Tender Touch.  You can get it at Joanns with the 40% off coupons.  It works great and is very soft against the skin.  One of my little nephews has very tender skin and I always use that on his stuff.

I can't help with the t-shirt placement.  I usually just eyeball it and put it where I think the design will look right.  Can you add the wording above the design instead of below it if it sits too low?

I think you made a smart decision about letting Alexa wear the cat outfit.  She might as well be happy with what she wears on the first day of school.  If she was thrilled to wear something you made her, just enjoy that.  One day she will be like my girls and won't let you make anything for her at all!!!


----------



## kgleine

pyrxtc said:


> It was too gorgeous not to share. I hope you didn't mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely stunning. Where did you get the blue fabric ? How long did it take you to do this ?


oh no problem at all!!! Thanks for sharing it!!!
it took since march of working on it whenever I got a minute around my ft job...
the fabric was from joanns (except for the coutil in the corset that you can't see along with the boning and grommets) the blue satin is casa satin, and the organza I watched for like 2 years. It was orig. 20.00/yd then eventually went redline for 10.00 then 1/2 off redline sale then addl 30% off entire purchase... Bought 16 yrds. It was worth the 2 year wait for 3.00/yrd. The netting is in the bridal section, the large hole netting is from there... I think this whole dress is like 27 yrs of fabric total? Then the bloomers are another 4? (flat pannel lace cut into strips and ruffled, and sewn to leggings)


----------



## PrincessMickey

uscgmouse said:


>



Looks great and great job on the applique!



peachygreen said:


> upload by peachygreen2010, on Flickr



Very cute! Love the fabric too!



kgleine said:


> blessedmom4 asked me to post these here, this is last years costumes, flynn rapunzel and pascal (my hair glows!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the detail shots of cinderella:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pleating on the skirt the peplum is a separate skirt so i can use this for something else if i want...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sleeves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bodice front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back of bodice. it laces up closer on me, but that is because im not made of plastic : )



Fabulous job!! I can't imagine sewing all that fabric. I love the fabric for the Cinderella dress!



PurpleEars said:


> Ok, it's time for me to come here and issue an apology for not being around the last couple of months!
> 
> I had planned to be around this summer, but life happens and things just got crazy out of hand. June was very busy with a few special events and planning for the Alaska trip. In early July we went to Alaska (I posted here the day I was sitting at the airport waiting for my flight home). But then I promptly got sick after we got home and it took me a while to recover. I only had enough energy to make a couple of things for Big Gives so I didn't even attempt to keep up with this thread cause I know my head would be spinning if I tried.
> 
> By the time August came around, my sewing list was quite long as I needed to make a few gifts and I wanted to make a couple of things for our end of August trip. My energy levels were still low so my free time went to sewing instead of coming here and admiring other people's beautiful projects.
> 
> Now that September is here, I *hope* I would be able to come back and contribute to the thread regularly.
> 
> As Chiara mentioned, we had a nice but brief visit while we were at Epcot. We were on our way to the Voices of Liberty show and her family were going to their dinner reservation. As we were walking around the World Showcase Lagoon, I saw a girl in front of us with a skirt with flags from various countries. That caught my attention and I looked at the rest of the family. It was then I realized it could be Chiara and her family. What are the odds of running into a specific family while you are there? By the way, Chiara's outfits look fab in real life.
> 
> I wore customs for most the trip and I received lots of comments from both cast members and guests. DH and I also wore our custom ears for the entire trip (we had them on from the time we got to the boarding lounge at the airport to the time we got home). Of course I brought my Minnie rosetta bag too. A number of people asked me where I purchased the various items and were shocked when I told them that I made them. Being a good Disboutiquer, I was on the look out for customs. I saw a few pillowcase dresses and a couple of Heather Sue's embroidery on t-shirts. I only saw a couple of elaborate customs - both of them at Studios on the same day (I actually wondered if it was the same girl with different outfits for am and pm). One of them was a Toy Story themed dress and the other one was a Beauty and the Beast themed.
> 
> I will post pictures of my projects from the summer once I get them organized.



Nice to "see" you again! Sounds like you've been pretty busy and hope you start feeling better soon. Can't wait to see what all you've been sewing.



peachygreen said:


> Here is the 2T version for the peanut.
> 
> 
> 
> And the smaller version for the peanut. by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> 4 dresses down only 16 outfits to go in 72 days.  I need to prioritize because I don't think I'm going to have the time or energy to do dresses/outfits for 2 girls for every day of our 10 day vacation.  The only reason I have 4 is because I bought 2 beautiful gold dresses today for the girls to wear to our CRT dinner.  I couldn't come up with something to make for our CRT dinner and loved those.
> 
> Next up Giraffe Dresses for Animal Kingdom.



Looks great! I'm sure you'll get everything done you wanted to. Just set goals of how many outfits you want to complete every week.


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

*kgleine*  All of your costumes are fantastic, but that Cinderella is such a showstopper!  GORGEOUS!!!  Did you wear these to Disney or for Halloween?  Just love everything, thanks so much for sharing with us and inspiring us!!!  Did you use a pattern or are these your own designs?

After that Cinderella dress I'm not as excited about my Belle dress hahahaha!!!  I kind of slapped this one together for my youngest, although it's a little bit big so we'll play it by ear whether or not she wears it...


----------



## love to stitch

peachygreen said:


> Other than having to sew the buttons on the dress - Dress 1 of 2 is finished (This is the size 7 - I am finishing up the size 2 right now).  This is most likely for MVMCP but depending on what else I sew it might end up being for our Epcot Candlelight Procession/Christmas Santa Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upload by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> I'm happy with how it came together.  My DD tried it on this morning before I finished the lining and it looks great on her.



This is an adorable dress.



kgleine said:


> blessedmom4 asked me to post these here, this is last years costumes, flynn rapunzel and pascal (my hair glows!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the detail shots of cinderella:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pleating on the skirt the peplum is a separate skirt so i can use this for something else if i want...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sleeves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bodice front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back of bodice. it laces up closer on me, but that is because im not made of plastic : )



Those outfits are fantastic!



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> *kgleine*  All of your costumes are fantastic, but that Cinderella is such a showstopper!  GORGEOUS!!!  Did you wear these to Disney or for Halloween?  Just love everything, thanks so much for sharing with us and inspiring us!!!  Did you use a pattern or are these your own designs?
> 
> After that Cinderella dress I'm not as excited about my Belle dress hahahaha!!!  I kind of slapped this one together for my youngest, although it's a little bit big so we'll play it by ear whether or not she wears it...



Your Belle dress is very pretty.


----------



## sewmess

kgleine said:


> oh no problem at all!!! Thanks for sharing it!!!
> it took since march of working on it whenever I got a minute around my ft job...
> the fabric was from joanns (except for the coutil in the corset that you can't see along with the boning and grommets) the blue satin is casa satin, and the organza I watched for like 2 years. It was orig. 20.00/yd then eventually went redline for 10.00 then 1/2 off redline sale then addl 30% off entire purchase... Bought 16 yrds. It was worth the 2 year wait for 3.00/yrd. The netting is in the bridal section, the large hole netting is from there... I think this whole dress is like 27 yrs of fabric total? Then the bloomers are another 4? (flat pannel lace cut into strips and ruffled, and sewn to leggings)



I'm a fabric lurker too: my problem right now is I don't have a good way to store more than, like, 4 yards of anything...

I've got to ask: Will you be a matching set again?  Prince Charming and. . .Lucifer? Jac-Jac? Gus? Random footman?  I love costuming sets, but the closest I've ever gotten with DH is he was a moose one year and I was a hunter or lumberjack, depending on which accessory I had.

The Cinderella dress is amazing.  I've never had the nerve to make a corset, though I have a couple of patterns.


----------



## kgleine

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> *kgleine*  All of your costumes are fantastic, but that Cinderella is such a showstopper!  GORGEOUS!!!  Did you wear these to Disney or for Halloween?  Just love everything, thanks so much for sharing with us and inspiring us!!!  Did you use a pattern or are these your own designs?
> 
> After that Cinderella dress I'm not as excited about my Belle dress hahahaha!!!  I kind of slapped this one together for my youngest, although it's a little bit big so we'll play it by ear whether or not she wears it...


----------



## Amyhoff

Wow!  That Cinderella dress is stunning!  I love it and you are extremely talented!

I'm sorry I don't keep up with the thread, it moves too fast for me to be able to keep pace.  

I finished my daughter's Cinderella dress that the mice made.  I am including a picture of the dress, but there is also a white underskirt that I still have to put the waist in.  I made it removable so that she can wear the entire dress to our 1900 Park Fare ADR, but she can take off the underskirt when we head back to MK for the evening.  It will still be hot.  

We leave in 9 days!!  Almost all my sewing is completed!  Woohoo!!


----------



## TinkNH

QUESTION:
I am starting to pack and how do you guys pack these dresses so they do not end up a wrinkled mess by the time you get there???? I am literally staring at the pile of dresses hanging from the ironing board and have no idea how to get them packed.

I am very short on time..will be back to comment on recent postings...


----------



## sewmess

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> *kgleine*  All of your costumes are fantastic, but that Cinderella is such a showstopper!  GORGEOUS!!!  Did you wear these to Disney or for Halloween?  Just love everything, thanks so much for sharing with us and inspiring us!!!  Did you use a pattern or are these your own designs?
> 
> After that Cinderella dress I'm not as excited about my Belle dress hahahaha!!!  I kind of slapped this one together for my youngest, although it's a little bit big so we'll play it by ear whether or not she wears it...



That is adorable - the first time I missed the tulle underskirt which makes it perfect.


----------



## Caseheidi

Just discovered this thread, and so excited. I am just learning to see, and completed my first outfit last week. Fun to see all your creations. I hope to be as good some day!


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

TinkNH said:


> QUESTION:
> I am starting to pack and how do you guys pack these dresses so they do not end up a wrinkled mess by the time you get there???? I am literally staring at the pile of dresses hanging from the ironing board and have no idea how to get them packed.
> 
> I am very short on time..will be back to comment on recent postings...



Hahaha - I am wondering the SAME thing!  Luckily most everything I made can be ironed so I think I'll have to iron them at least a little when we get there.  The ones the kids are wearing to the castle I definitely want wrinkle-free for pictures!  Let me know if you come up with anything that helps!    I'm starting to pack today too!!!  Though I have about a week longer than you until we go...can't wait!!!


----------



## EEs*Mommy

TinkNH said:
			
		

> QUESTION:
> I am starting to pack and how do you guys pack these dresses so they do not end up a wrinkled mess by the time you get there???? I am literally staring at the pile of dresses hanging from the ironing board and have no idea how to get them packed.
> 
> I am very short on time..will be back to comment on recent postings...



We are using hanging bags for all of EEs clothes. DH and I were talking last night about a possible rack across the back of my van. We are driving though.


----------



## dianemom2

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> *kgleine*  I kind of slapped this one together for my youngest, although it's a little bit big so we'll play it by ear whether or not she wears it...


That definitely doesn't look slapped together. It is very cute!  



Amyhoff said:


> I finished my daughter's Cinderella dress that the mice made.


What a cute dress!  I really think it is cute.  It is smart that you made the underskirt removable.  That should help keep her cooler.



Caseheidi said:


> Just discovered this thread, and so excited. I am just learning to see, and completed my first outfit last week. Fun to see all your creations. I hope to be as good some day!


Welcome to the group!




TinkNH said:


> QUESTION:
> I am starting to pack and how do you guys pack these dresses so they do not end up a wrinkled mess by the time you get there???? I am literally staring at the pile of dresses hanging from the ironing board and have no idea how to get them packed.
> 
> I am very short on time..will be back to comment on recent postings...


Try a hanging garment bag.  If you can't do that, then try rolling them as neatly as possible.  I've always found that rolling seems to get less creases than folding.  Good luck!


----------



## peachygreen

I normally roll their dresses (and mine too for that matter) and then just hang everything up as soon as I get there.  I don't think I have ever had to pull out the iron when I get there.


----------



## TinkNH

VBAndrea said:


> Sorry for the crappy photos but I do not own a decent camera and it's wet outside, so indoor icky flash pics is all I have.
> 
> Problem 1: Bought this fabric at MaryJos on the Dismeet fabric shop hop and got a little extra cuz I didn't know what I'd make and I knew dd would love it.  Go to cut it and the fabric is only 36" wide!!!!!  I never looked at the bolt b/c I just assumed all cottons were 42".  Still had enough but my leftover scraps are only of the kitty section
> 
> Problem 2:  The applique! Design is from Sweet Peas Place and I thought was adorable.  It is Sassy Witch Cat:
> http://www.sweetpeasplace.com/img_cache/beb58ada6bc0b48958089244f5857b8a.jpg
> 
> If you look at the design it appears the bow is appliqued.  Well guess what -- it's NOT!!!!!  It's open   So I had to cut a large enough square of fabric and do the satin stitch and cut as close as I could.  In the pics it is not washed yet.  Clearly it will fray when washed but all I can hope for is a Shabby Chic look.  I did e-mail SPP to let them know of the problem because IMO it needs to get fixed.  I took a close up photo to show you.
> 
> Anyway, I bribed dd.  She was not wanted to wear her BTS dress for the first day of school so I told her I would make her the kitty outfit for Wednesday providing she wore her dress tomorrow.  It worked (Or so she says she will wear it -- we'll see what happens tomorrow).
> 
> SET:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SKIRT (double layer twirl):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> APPLIQUE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLOSE UP OF THE DISASTROUS BOW (again, not yet washed):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DIANE:  I haven't worked on ds's shirt yet but I really want to just change it if I can to save me from having to buy a new design.  And I thought about changing dd's dress to a skirt for next year -- got to get my money's worth out of that BTS fabric LOL!



this is adorable and I wouldnt know there was an issue if you didnt say so.still no idea what is wrong..it looks perfect to me lol



peachygreen said:


> Other than having to sew the buttons on the dress - Dress 1 of 2 is finished (This is the size 7 - I am finishing up the size 2 right now).  This is most likely for MVMCP but depending on what else I sew it might end up being for our Epcot Candlelight Procession/Christmas Santa Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upload by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> I'm happy with how it came together.  My DD tried it on this morning before I finished the lining and it looks great on her.



super cute!!


----------



## TinkNH

kgleine said:


> blessedmom4 asked me to post these here, this is last years costumes, flynn rapunzel and pascal (my hair glows!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the detail shots of cinderella:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pleating on the skirt the peplum is a separate skirt so i can use this for something else if i want...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sleeves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bodice front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back of bodice. it laces up closer on me, but that is because im not made of plastic : )



oemmgee this si the most amazing thing i have seen.. you have some serious skills and I am in utter awe.  That is FAR prettier than the "official" Cindy costumes.  I am just sad i will be a week too early to see you at the MNSSHP..you MUST post pictures!!!
My t-shirt costumes for our trip now look so sad and pathetic 



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> *k*



this is fantastic!!!



Amyhoff said:


> We leave in 9 days!!  Almost all my sewing is completed!  Woohoo!!



Really cute!!!  



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> Hahaha - I am wondering the SAME thing!  Luckily most everything I made can be ironed so I think I'll have to iron them at least a little when we get there.  The ones the kids are wearing to the castle I definitely want wrinkle-free for pictures!  Let me know if you come up with anything that helps!    I'm starting to pack today too!!!  Though I have about a week longer than you until we go...can't wait!!!





EEs*Mommy said:


> We are using hanging bags for all of EEs clothes. DH and I were talking last night about a possible rack across the back of my van. We are driving though.





dianemom2 said:


> Try a hanging garment bag.  If you can't do that, then try rolling them as neatly as possible.  I've always found that rolling seems to get less creases than folding.  Good luck!





peachygreen said:


> I normally roll their dresses (and mine too for that matter) and then just hang everything up as soon as I get there.  I don't think I have ever had to pull out the iron when I get there.



Yeah we are flying..its a bit too far of a drive from NH.  Rolling seems to be the consensus..so I think i will iron them all and then roll and hope for the best! I really hope I DONT  have to iron when we get there..i dont like to iron 

I plan to take some pictures (finally) tonight as I prepare to pack, i have been meaning to do it for a while!  I made us all costumes for the MNSSHP out of t-shirts..we are going as monsters inc..but after that cinderella dress...they are not that amazing


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> I use Tender Touch.  You can get it at Joanns with the 40% off coupons.  It works great and is very soft against the skin.  One of my little nephews has very tender skin and I always use that on his stuff.
> 
> I can't help with the t-shirt placement.  I usually just eyeball it and put it where I think the design will look right.  Can you add the wording above the design instead of below it if it sits too low?
> 
> I think you made a smart decision about letting Alexa wear the cat outfit.  She might as well be happy with what she wears on the first day of school.  If she was thrilled to wear something you made her, just enjoy that.  One day she will be like my girls and won't let you make anything for her at all!!!


Thanks Diane -- of course I stopped at Hancock's before picking up the kids from school and they don't carry the Tender Touch.  I'll stop at Joann's tomorrow.

I ended up getting measurements for shirts I did for Amy and on the larger sizes they were 5" form the top of the design to neckline and placement was good, so I added the wording below the design  



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> *kgleine*
> After that Cinderella dress I'm not as excited about my Belle dress hahahaha!!!  I kind of slapped this one together for my youngest, although it's a little bit big so we'll play it by ear whether or not she wears it...


That turned out perfect!  Absolutely wonderful job!



Amyhoff said:


> I finished my daughter's Cinderella dress that the mice made.  I am including a picture of the dress, but there is also a white underskirt that I still have to put the waist in.  I made it removable so that she can wear the entire dress to our 1900 Park Fare ADR, but she can take off the underskirt when we head back to MK for the evening.  It will still be hot.
> 
> We leave in 9 days!!  Almost all my sewing is completed!  Woohoo!!


Beautiful!  How exciting that leave so soon!



TinkNH said:


> Yeah we are flying..its a bit too far of a drive from NH.  Rolling seems to be the consensus..so I think i will iron them all and then roll and hope for the best! I really hope I DONT  have to iron when we get there..i dont like to iron
> 
> I plan to take some pictures (finally) tonight as I prepare to pack, i have been meaning to do it for a while!  I made us all costumes for the MNSSHP out of t-shirts..we are going as monsters inc..but after that cinderella dress...they are not that amazing


Put anything that's wrinkled in the bathroom when you shower and the steam will help you avoid ironing.


----------



## kgleine

sewmess said:


> I'm a fabric lurker too: my problem right now is I don't have a good way to store more than, like, 4 yards of anything...
> 
> I've got to ask: Will you be a matching set again?  Prince Charming and. . .Lucifer? Jac-Jac? Gus? Random footman?  I love costuming sets, but the closest I've ever gotten with DH is he was a moose one year and I was a hunter or lumberjack, depending on which accessory I had.
> 
> The Cinderella dress is amazing.  I've never had the nerve to make a corset, though I have a couple of patterns.



omg, i have so much freaking fabric! my dh said no more fabric... but yeah whatever. 
actually it is cinderella, prince charming (in red skinny jeans...) and hamish the bear from brave for party #1... ds doesnt want to be anything BUT hamish, linguini, hamish and was supposed to be merida, but it isnt happening. (day 2 was all pixar)

but thank you! corsets really are super easy to make, they just seem intimidating!


----------



## kgleine

Amyhoff said:


> Wow!  That Cinderella dress is stunning!  I love it and you are extremely talented!
> 
> I'm sorry I don't keep up with the thread, it moves too fast for me to be able to keep pace.
> 
> I finished my daughter's Cinderella dress that the mice made.  I am including a picture of the dress, but there is also a white underskirt that I still have to put the waist in.  I made it removable so that she can wear the entire dress to our 1900 Park Fare ADR, but she can take off the underskirt when we head back to MK for the evening.  It will still be hot.
> 
> We leave in 9 days!!  Almost all my sewing is completed!  Woohoo!!



that is super adorbs!


----------



## jamala

Do any of you sew/embroidery for the public.  I am trying to find someone to make/embroider a door sash for me.


----------



## kgleine

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> *kgleine*  All of your costumes are fantastic, but that Cinderella is such a showstopper!  GORGEOUS!!!  Did you wear these to Disney or for Halloween?  Just love everything, thanks so much for sharing with us and inspiring us!!!  Did you use a pattern or are these your own designs?
> 
> After that Cinderella dress I'm not as excited about my Belle dress hahahaha!!!  I kind of slapped this one together for my youngest, although it's a little bit big so we'll play it by ear whether or not she wears it...



omg, i realized 1/2 my post was eaten by my phone...

we wore flynn rapunzel and pascal for mnsshp and halloween last year and are doing the same this year with cindi charming and hamish from brave...
umm this is really a frankenpattern. the only thing drafted was the sleeve, and it was drafted from a current pattern, just to fit the bodice and have more puff. but if you looked at the patterns i used you probably wouldnt see what i was even looking at in them. my husband was constantly saying "you got this from THAT?" lol some of it was also just made up... 
your belle is super adorbs and does not look slapped together!


and thank you everyone for your very very kind words!!! :

this thread moves soooooo fast!!


----------



## PurpleEars

peachygreen said:


> Here is the 2T version for the peanut.
> 
> 
> 
> And the smaller version for the peanut. by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> 
> This is the Amanda Dress Pattern from Lily Bird Studio.  (I wanted to give the appropriate credit)
> 
> http://youcanmakethis.com/products/dress-sewing-patterns/amandas-dress-12-months-to-10-years.htm
> 
> It came together so nicely.  This is the first fully lined including the skirt dress I've ever made and it really looks great.  The inside is just as nice as the outside.  As I finished these dresses up tonight I am amazed at how far I've come in my own abilities and confidence since I started seriously sewing 3 years ago.  Then I was terrified of both sleeves and buttons and there is no way I would have topstitched anything.  LOL.
> 
> 4 dresses down only 16 outfits to go in 72 days.  I need to prioritize because I don't think I'm going to have the time or energy to do dresses/outfits for 2 girls for every day of our 10 day vacation.  The only reason I have 4 is because I bought 2 beautiful gold dresses today for the girls to wear to our CRT dinner.  I couldn't come up with something to make for our CRT dinner and loved those.
> 
> Next up Giraffe Dresses for Animal Kingdom.



This dress looks great. I hope you can complete the outfits on your wish list. You may also be able to get away with fewer outfits by doing a load of wash or two while you are there.



DisNorth said:


> Wow, a girl goes away and comes back to a whole nother thread! Everything has been so creative, its WTMTQ!!  I have some sewing I need to do but havent been that productive this weekend. I did start organizing my fabric, but no sewing. I had read in an earlier thread about organizing fabric and have been working on my stash, now that someones brought up scraps I got to work on them next! Love all the ideas I get from you ladies. I especially like all the costume ideas for Halloween coming up. Now I just need to get some inspiration for getting my sewing done!
> 
> Question: Ill be in the states and want to pick up some fabric that I might not be able to get in Canada. Anybody know of good places to fabric shop near WDW or in Manhattan??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I checked into it they didn't ship fabric to Canada.



Joann's recently started to ship to Canada (like a few weeks ago). The shipping fees are quite reasonable when I looked. However, they do not ship by USPS so I am nervous about the brokage fees. I am waiting to find out what other's experience with Joann's shipping before I buy anything from them.



VBAndrea said:


> *TWO QUESTIONS:*
> 
> 1. I know some of you use a backing to put over your embroidered designs so they don't itch.  I use Floriani stabilzer which softens nicely, but am making some gifts for Judy's family and Lisa has really sensitive skin so what do I buy?
> I think Floriani makes Dream Weave and isn't there something called Tender Touch???  Would Joann's have it?  Which is the best one to use?  Is there anything better?
> 
> 
> 2. I found an on-line guide for placement of designs b/c I am doing an XXL for Christian and it said to have the top of the design 4-6" below the neckline on t's.  I did 5".  I want ot add some very tiny wording (1.5cm heigh) and wanted it below the design, but the design just looks like it is too low on the shirt.  Does anyone have advice on placement for the larger sizes?  I can put the wording above, though I'd prefer it below but feel like it will sit too low.



I don't have answers for your questions but I hope someone can help you out with them.



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> After that Cinderella dress I'm not as excited about my Belle dress hahahaha!!!  I kind of slapped this one together for my youngest, although it's a little bit big so we'll play it by ear whether or not she wears it...



That is a beautiful Belle dress!



Amyhoff said:


> Wow!  That Cinderella dress is stunning!  I love it and you are extremely talented!
> 
> I'm sorry I don't keep up with the thread, it moves too fast for me to be able to keep pace.
> 
> I finished my daughter's Cinderella dress that the mice made.  I am including a picture of the dress, but there is also a white underskirt that I still have to put the waist in.  I made it removable so that she can wear the entire dress to our 1900 Park Fare ADR, but she can take off the underskirt when we head back to MK for the evening.  It will still be hot.
> 
> We leave in 9 days!!  Almost all my sewing is completed!  Woohoo!!



This is a beautiful dress. I can't wait to see the dress in action!



TinkNH said:


> QUESTION:
> I am starting to pack and how do you guys pack these dresses so they do not end up a wrinkled mess by the time you get there???? I am literally staring at the pile of dresses hanging from the ironing board and have no idea how to get them packed.
> 
> I am very short on time..will be back to comment on recent postings...



I stack all my clothes and roll them up. My clothes often ended up in the suitcase for over 24 hours as we have a long travel time and I have yet to iron anything at Disney World!



Caseheidi said:


> Just discovered this thread, and so excited. I am just learning to see, and completed my first outfit last week. Fun to see all your creations. I hope to be as good some day!



Welcome! I look forward to seeing your creations!


Thanks everyone for the welcome back. It feels good to be back here again!


----------



## AQW

I haven't posted in forever, but I've been reading along the last 2-3 threads (after missing several prior to that). Unbelievable stuff posted; you're all so inspiring!  

Now I'm looking for some help... I'm ready to upgrade both my embroidery machine (currently Brother PE-750D) and sewing machine (currently Brother CS6000i). 

*QUESTIONS:*

1) Recommendations for an embroidery-only machine with at least a 6x10" field? What do you like/not like about your machine? Various price points welcome, but I don't anticipate spending more than $2500-3000.

2) Recommendations for a mid-range sewing machine? I like my entry-level Brother CS6000i and plan to keep it as a back-up machine. I'm eyeballing the Brother PC-420; any thoughts? Other options definitely welcome; would love to hear your input.

Thank you!


----------



## Amyhoff

Question:For those who order thread from Marathon Thread, how long does it take to arrive?  Thanks!!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!!

Just posted a NEW BIG GIVE!!! This is for Noah!!! Its more of a pixie dust give, so any and all little trinkets and treasures would be soooo exciting to the kids!! Please come on over and check it out!!

http://disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi?action=display&board=pixiedustfornoah&thread=76&page=1


----------



## dianemom2

AQW said:


> Now I'm looking for some help... I'm ready to upgrade both my embroidery machine (currently Brother PE-750D) and sewing machine (currently Brother CS6000i).
> 
> *QUESTIONS:*
> 
> 1) Recommendations for an embroidery-only machine with at least a 6x10" field? What do you like/not like about your machine? Various price points welcome, but I don't anticipate spending more than $2500-3000.
> 
> 2) Recommendations for a mid-range sewing machine? I like my entry-level Brother CS6000i and plan to keep it as a back-up machine. I'm eyeballing the Brother PC-420; any thoughts? Other options definitely welcome; would love to hear your input.
> 
> Thank you!


I'd wait a little bit.  Brother is coming out with a brand new embroidery only machine that will go up to a 12x7 frame.  It is supposed to come out in early October.  Besides that I don't know of an embroidery only machine that has such a large field.  Most of the machines that have a larger embroidery field are also sewing machines.  

Here is a link to the Brother website with the new machine:
http://www.brother-usa.com/homesewing/ModelDetail.aspx?ProductID=VE2200&ref=mega#.UEayKSLAETA

I am hoping to look at it and play with it a little bit at the Sewing Expo in October.  I really hope that they have one there.

I can't give you much advice on a new sewing machine since I haven't bought one in quite a while.  But I know that somebody on here recently bought a Juki machine on HSN and they love it.  It had some really nice features.  It was a Juki HZL-F400.  Hope that helps.


----------



## pyrxtc

kgleine said:


> oh no problem at all!!! Thanks for sharing it!!!
> it took since march of working on it whenever I got a minute around my ft job...
> the fabric was from joanns (except for the coutil in the corset that you can't see along with the boning and grommets) the blue satin is casa satin, and the organza I watched for like 2 years. It was orig. 20.00/yd then eventually went redline for 10.00 then 1/2 off redline sale then addl 30% off entire purchase... Bought 16 yrds. It was worth the 2 year wait for 3.00/yrd. The netting is in the bridal section, the large hole netting is from there... I think this whole dress is like 27 yrs of fabric total? Then the bloomers are another 4? (flat pannel lace cut into strips and ruffled, and sewn to leggings)



So blue is Casa, the embroidery designs are on the organza ? Great deal on that !!! I have some fabric that I am waiting to use until I know exactly what I want to do with it. 



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> After that Cinderella dress I'm not as excited about my Belle dress hahahaha!!!  I kind of slapped this one together for my youngest, although it's a little bit big so we'll play it by ear whether or not she wears it...


 
Belle dress looks awesome !! better than what I can do right now.



Amyhoff said:


> I finished my daughter's Cinderella dress that the mice made.  I am including a picture of the dress, but there is also a white underskirt that I still have to put the waist in.  I made it removable so that she can wear the entire dress to our 1900 Park Fare ADR, but she can take off the underskirt when we head back to MK for the evening.  It will still be hot.



It looks great and nice and easy to wear around the parks without getting too hot or itchy.



TinkNH said:


> QUESTION:
> I am starting to pack and how do you guys pack these dresses so they do not end up a wrinkled mess by the time you get there???? I am literally staring at the pile of dresses hanging from the ironing board and have no idea how to get them packed. I am very short on time..will be back to comment on recent postings...



I was going to recommend rolling too. Driving from NH is not that bad. I've done it a bunch. Housekeeping has irons if you really need one.



kgleine said:


> omg, i have so much freaking fabric! my dh said no more fabric... but yeah whatever.
> actually it is cinderella, prince charming (in red skinny jeans...) and hamish the bear from brave for party #1... ds doesnt want to be anything BUT hamish, linguini, hamish and was supposed to be merida, but it isnt happening. (day 2 was all pixar) but thank you! corsets really are super easy to make, they just seem intimidating!



I think most of us hoard our fabric, or rather... wait to use it for the perfect thing while collecting more we want to use. I just bought 6 + yards of this gorgeous purple/blue taffeta on clearance for $2 a yard. I can see the dress in my head but it will be a while before I do anything with it. I just started getting what I can on the boards because I ran out of draw space.



AQW said:


> Now I'm looking for some help... I'm ready to upgrade both my embroidery machine (currently Brother PE-750D) and sewing machine (currently Brother CS6000i).
> 
> *QUESTIONS:*
> 
> 1) Recommendations for an embroidery-only machine with at least a 6x10" field? What do you like/not like about your machine? Various price points welcome, but I don't anticipate spending more than $2500-3000.
> 
> 2) Recommendations for a mid-range sewing machine? I like my entry-level Brother CS6000i and plan to keep it as a back-up machine. I'm eyeballing the Brother PC-420; any thoughts? Other options definitely welcome; would love to hear your input.
> 
> Thank you!



Can't help with #1 but for a machine, I love my 420. Had it for only a month but it sew amazing and I'm still learning and know it can do so much more. It is smooth and quiet and I'm loving it.


----------



## pyrxtc

Spent my whole day today, 8 am until 20 minutes ago, trying to put together my Merida dress. I got some pics on my phone of what I have now but they are not that great. here is what I have so far.....






I still have to do the sleeves and add the gold along the bottom but am having a hard time trying to figure out exactly how to do it. I have a strip of gold that is 8 inches tall that needs to start 9 inches above where the dress is now because it is slightly too long on me already. (I cut 6 inches off the bottom already from the pattern.) I wish I had a IRLF who could help me. Also, the top of the sleeves fall too far outside to my shoulder so I have to fix that too.


----------



## TinkNH

pyrxtc said:


> Spent my whole day today, 8 am until 20 minutes ago, trying to put together my Merida dress. I got some pics on my phone of what I have now but they are not that great. here is what I have so far.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to do the sleeves and add the gold along the bottom but am having a hard time trying to figure out exactly how to do it. I have a strip of gold that is 8 inches tall that needs to start 9 inches above where the dress is now because it is slightly too long on me already. (I cut 6 inches off the bottom already from the pattern.) I wish I had a IRLF who could help me. Also, the top of the sleeves fall too far outside to my shoulder so I have to fix that too.



looks great so far!!!!

We drove last summer to North Carolina...and after that trip..soooo not wanting to drive with 3 little kids more than a few hours...it was not a good time.  when they are older it will be an option but now..no.  Esp with DDs sensory issues..the car seat is a HUGE issue...she tends to scream and cry over it and 24 hrs of that may well drive me and th erest of the family insane.


----------



## DisNorth

PurpleEars said:


> Joann's recently started to ship to Canada (like a few weeks ago). The shipping fees are quite reasonable when I looked. However, they do not ship by USPS so I am nervous about the brokage fees. I am waiting to find out what other's experience with Joann's shipping before I buy anything from them.



Oh, that good to know they've changed since I checked. 
I've ordered from fabric.com and usualy have to pay customs fees but it's not much.


----------



## PrincessMickey

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


>



The Belle dress is so adorable. Can't wait to see it being modeled!



Amyhoff said:


>



Love it! All these awesome dresses being posted lately makes me want a girl to sew for. Have a great trip!!!



pyrxtc said:


>



Looking good so far. I'm sure you will figure everything out, it is going to look great when you're done!


----------



## PurpleEars

Amyhoff said:


> Question:For those who order thread from Marathon Thread, how long does it take to arrive?  Thanks!!



I think they shipped pretty quickly. I put in an order on Oct 14 last year and had them ship to a hotel in Anaheim (I was there for a work-related trip). The box was waiting for me when I checked in on Oct 30.



dianemom2 said:


> I'd wait a little bit.  Brother is coming out with a brand new embroidery only machine that will go up to a 12x7 frame.  It is supposed to come out in early October.  Besides that I don't know of an embroidery only machine that has such a large field.  Most of the machines that have a larger embroidery field are also sewing machines.
> 
> Here is a link to the Brother website with the new machine:
> http://www.brother-usa.com/homesewing/ModelDetail.aspx?ProductID=VE2200&ref=mega#.UEayKSLAETA
> 
> I am hoping to look at it and play with it a little bit at the Sewing Expo in October.  I really hope that they have one there.
> 
> I can't give you much advice on a new sewing machine since I haven't bought one in quite a while.  But I know that somebody on here recently bought a Juki machine on HSN and they love it.  It had some really nice features.  It was a Juki HZL-F400.  Hope that helps.



Please let us know what you think of this new machine if you get a chance to look at it and play with it. I am officially in the market for a new machine and I would like to know what options I have.



pyrxtc said:


> Spent my whole day today, 8 am until 20 minutes ago, trying to put together my Merida dress. I got some pics on my phone of what I have now but they are not that great. here is what I have so far.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to do the sleeves and add the gold along the bottom but am having a hard time trying to figure out exactly how to do it. I have a strip of gold that is 8 inches tall that needs to start 9 inches above where the dress is now because it is slightly too long on me already. (I cut 6 inches off the bottom already from the pattern.) I wish I had a IRLF who could help me. Also, the top of the sleeves fall too far outside to my shoulder so I have to fix that too.



Looks like you had a great start. I can't wait to see the finished product.



DisNorth said:


> Oh, that good to know they've changed since I checked.
> I've ordered from fabric.com and usualy have to pay customs fees but it's not much.



I forgot to mention this, Joann's would not ship to Quebec (probably due to the language laws). The brokerage fees can be extreme depends on who handles the package. It is usually the "handling fees" from the couriers to cross the border that adds up. USPS is the most reliable source of low fees so I tend to stick with the companies that use USPS (that or I wait until I have a trip to the US and ship things to the hotel).


----------



## smile5sunshine

pyrxtc said:


> Spent my whole day today, 8 am until 20 minutes ago, trying to put together my Merida dress. I got some pics on my phone of what I have now but they are not that great. here is what I have so far.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to do the sleeves and add the gold along the bottom but am having a hard time trying to figure out exactly how to do it. I have a strip of gold that is 8 inches tall that needs to start 9 inches above where the dress is now because it is slightly too long on me already. (I cut 6 inches off the bottom already from the pattern.) I wish I had a IRLF who could help me. Also, the top of the sleeves fall too far outside to my shoulder so I have to fix that too.



I think that's coming along nicely!  Sorry you are having so much trouble getting the length right, but you will get it!



TinkNH said:


> QUESTION:
> I am starting to pack and how do you guys pack these dresses so they do not end up a wrinkled mess by the time you get there???? I am literally staring at the pile of dresses hanging from the ironing board and have no idea how to get them packed.
> 
> I am very short on time..will be back to comment on recent postings...



I agree, ROLL (bonus: it's a space-saver!) then when you get there hang them up in the bathroom and get some steam flowing so the wrinkles will fall out. 



kgleine said:


> this thread moves soooooo fast!!





kgleine said:


> blessedmom4 asked me to post these here, this is last years costumes, flynn rapunzel and pascal (my hair glows!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the detail shots of cinderella:



ROFL, yes, yes it does! So hold on tight and enjoy the ride!

Your creations are amazing! Thank you so much for sharing them with us.



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> After that Cinderella dress I'm not as excited about my Belle dress hahahaha!!!  I kind of slapped this one together for my youngest, although it's a little bit big so we'll play it by ear whether or not she wears it...



And why not? This Belle dress is precious and your LO is going to be super cute in it! Great job!



Amyhoff said:


> I finished my daughter's Cinderella dress that the mice made.  I am including a picture of the dress, but there is also a white underskirt that I still have to put the waist in.  I made it removable so that she can wear the entire dress to our 1900 Park Fare ADR, but she can take off the underskirt when we head back to MK for the evening.  It will still be hot.
> 
> We leave in 9 days!!  Almost all my sewing is completed!  Woohoo!!



Oh this is really cute too and how smart to make it two layers so she doesn't have to be hot while there! 



peachygreen said:


> Other than having to sew the buttons on the dress - Dress 1 of 2 is finished (This is the size 7 - I am finishing up the size 2 right now).  This is most likely for MVMCP but depending on what else I sew it might end up being for our Epcot Candlelight Procession/Christmas Santa Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upload by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> I'm happy with how it came together.  My DD tried it on this morning before I finished the lining and it looks great on her.



Oh these two dresses are adorable! You did a great job! Isn't it nice to have gained so much confidence in your sewing ability?  Can't wait to see the animal kingdom giraffe sets!





miprender said:


> And so sad that you DD doesn't want to wear her BTS. I couldn't even get the kids to wear shirts that said 1st and 4th grade rock..... because they told me it doesn't (can you tell they were not happy about going back to school)



HA HA HA! Silly kids. Glad they all felt better just in time for their first day back. 



VBAndrea said:


> Sorry for the crappy photos but I do not own a decent camera and it's wet outside, so indoor icky flash pics is all I have.
> 
> Problem 1: Bought this fabric at MaryJos on the Dismeet fabric shop hop and got a little extra cuz I didn't know what I'd make and I knew dd would love it.  Go to cut it and the fabric is only 36" wide!!!!!  I never looked at the bolt b/c I just assumed all cottons were 42".  Still had enough but my leftover scraps are only of the kitty section
> 
> Problem 2:  The applique! Design is from Sweet Peas Place and I thought was adorable.  It is Sassy Witch Cat:
> http://www.sweetpeasplace.com/img_cache/beb58ada6bc0b48958089244f5857b8a.jpg
> 
> If you look at the design it appears the bow is appliqued.  Well guess what -- it's NOT!!!!!  It's open   So I had to cut a large enough square of fabric and do the satin stitch and cut as close as I could.  In the pics it is not washed yet.  Clearly it will fray when washed but all I can hope for is a Shabby Chic look.  I did e-mail SPP to let them know of the problem because IMO it needs to get fixed.  I took a close up photo to show you.
> 
> Anyway, I bribed dd.  She was not wanted to wear her BTS dress for the first day of school so I told her I would make her the kitty outfit for Wednesday providing she wore her dress tomorrow.  It worked (Or so she says she will wear it -- we'll see what happens tomorrow).
> 
> SET:



Yeah, you totally made up all those problems in your head! That set is GREAT! I agree that you can't tell that the bow in the kitty applique is messed up at all. 




uscgmouse said:


> I want to share my 2 projects I completed this weekend.
> 
> 1st I made an outfit for P to wear at Sea World. I am still having issues hand appliqueing with my sewing machine so I just busted out the embrodery floss and a needle to outline the shark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also came across this tutorial for making an art smock. I thought this would be great for covering all the nice outfits I have been making during meal times. I followed the tutorial as stated except I added the Mickey material to the top of the towel. I really like how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did have trouble setting the snaps so I went with gromits and just am going to use ribbon to tie the smock shut.



I cannot believe you did the satin stitch by HAND! GO YOU!  The smock-bib is a FANTASTIC idea for covering over nice outfits. Hope you have a blast at Sea World. 



karrierock said:


> Now I remember why I was never able to keep up with board.  You all do amazing work!  I spent three days sewing  and I'm so far behind on posts! Here is a set of Animal Kingdom outfits for the family.  Minus my skirt, I'm just now cutting it out.
> 
> Up close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the fabrics were from Hancocks.  I just winged the pattern.



These came  out great, especially for just "winging it" with the pattern. You guys are going to look awesome!

Sunshine


----------



## ncmomof2

So we are leaving for Disney in three days    Yeah!  I finally have some pictures to post.  Our computer died earlier in the summer so I had no way of transfering my photos.  I did post of facebook but could not get on here.  SO here are two:





















I made 15 total dresses for my two girls.  I made BS a copy of LS birthday dress.  Here it is, I think I posted it before...


----------



## pyrxtc

ncmomof2 said:


> So we are leaving for Disney in three days    Yeah!  I finally have some pictures to post.  Our computer died earlier in the summer so I had no way of transfering my photos.  I did post of facebook but could not get on here.  SO here are two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made 15 total dresses for my two girls.  I made BS a copy of LS birthday dress.  Here it is, I think I posted it before...




I like them all but I really like the Minnie Mouse one. the B&W polka dots really make Minnie pop off the fabric. great contrast choice.


----------



## love to stitch

ncmomof2 said:


> So we are leaving for Disney in three days    Yeah!  I finally have some pictures to post.  Our computer died earlier in the summer so I had no way of transfering my photos.  I did post of facebook but could not get on here.  SO here are two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made 15 total dresses for my two girls.  I made BS a copy of LS birthday dress.  Here it is, I think I posted it before...



The dresses and your models are beautiful.


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

Thanks so much for the compliments on my Belle dress - you guys really make a girl feel good about her sewing!  I love this board, I wish I could pick you all up and move you here and have our own big sewing guild!!!  So much inspiration, talent, and encouragement here!!  



peachygreen said:


> I normally roll their dresses (and mine too for that matter) and then just hang everything up as soon as I get there.  I don't think I have ever had to pull out the iron when I get there.



Oh that's a good idea...roll them!  I have five dresses to take with me and a couple skirts so I really don't WANT to iron all of that when I get there!  I'm packing ahead of time too but am going to wait to pack the costumes...



kgleine said:


> omg, i realized 1/2 my post was eaten by my phone...
> 
> we wore flynn rapunzel and pascal for mnsshp and halloween last year and are doing the same this year with cindi charming and hamish from brave...
> umm this is really a frankenpattern. the only thing drafted was the sleeve, and it was drafted from a current pattern, just to fit the bodice and have more puff. but if you looked at the patterns i used you probably wouldnt see what i was even looking at in them. my husband was constantly saying "you got this from THAT?" lol some of it was also just made up...
> your belle is super adorbs and does not look slapped together!
> 
> 
> and thank you everyone for your very very kind words!!! :
> 
> this thread moves soooooo fast!!



This thread DOES move fast and I usually miss huge chunks at a time!  

OH MY GAWSH I'm so glad you said "frankenpattern"  Hahahaha - I do the same thing and hadn't heard anybody else use that term yet lol*

You did a great job and it looks like a true formal dress - wouldn't it be the PERFECT wedding dress???  Lol*  For a Disney nut of course...



Amyhoff said:


> Wow!  That Cinderella dress is stunning!  I love it and you are extremely talented!
> 
> I'm sorry I don't keep up with the thread, it moves too fast for me to be able to keep pace.
> 
> I finished my daughter's Cinderella dress that the mice made.  I am including a picture of the dress, but there is also a white underskirt that I still have to put the waist in.  I made it removable so that she can wear the entire dress to our 1900 Park Fare ADR, but she can take off the underskirt when we head back to MK for the evening.  It will still be hot.
> 
> We leave in 9 days!!  Almost all my sewing is completed!  Woohoo!!



I LOVE LOVE LOVE this dress...I really want to make one for my daughter but it will probably just be a play dress because I don't think I'm going to have time before we leave...just over two weeks now!    Have fun in 9 days!!!


----------



## dianemom2

pyrxtc said:


>


It looks really good so far.  I hope you don't have too much trouble making the adjustments to it before you finish it.  I can't wait to see the finished dress!



PurpleEars said:


> Please let us know what you think of this new machine if you get a chance to look at it and play with it. I am officially in the market for a new machine and I would like to know what options I have.


How exciting!  I know you've been thinking about it for a while now.  I am sure you will like getting something with a  bigger embroidery field than you've had in the past.  I like the idea of the new Brother machine being embroidery only because I never use my Ellageo to sew on.  I am lucky to have enough room to have 3 machines set up all the time.  I have the serger, the Ellageo (for embroidery) and the Brother for sewing.



ncmomof2 said:


>


What adorable dresses!  I love how the mice are on the bottom of the Cinderella dress!  And the Minnie dress is adorable!  Great job on all of them.  Have a fun trip!


----------



## Piper

I can't log in on the Big Give board.  Even though I had my name and password "saved."  It doesn't recognize my email address either.  Can someone fix it or do I need to reregister?


----------



## Daisy'sMama

What pattern is this one, please? I love love love the hem!
thanks
Stephanie


----------



## TinkNH

ncmomof2 said:


> So we are leaving for Disney in three days    Yeah!  I finally have some pictures to post.  Our computer died earlier in the summer so I had no way of transfering my photos.  I did post of facebook but could not get on here.  SO here are two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made 15 total dresses for my two girls.  I made BS a copy of LS birthday dress.  Here it is, I think I posted it before...



cute dresses, and such adorable little models!


----------



## ncmomof2

Daisy'sMama said:


> Thanks!  It is the Ventura by Farbenmix.  It is very short so I had to make a thick ruffle.


----------



## goteamwood

Thanks everyone for your tips on my embroidery machine woes. I tried adjusting the tension, different threads, etc. and it is still doing it. Hoping to pay a visit to the local shop before I have to send it in... bummed.

Another unrelated question, does anyone know if anyone offers the loopy shirt accents on Jessie's shirt as an embroidery file? I would love to be able to just embroider it, rather than hand-attach some sort of loopy embellishment if I don't need to... man this embroidery machine has made me lazy.  I looked at all the "usual" places, I found some Woody and Buzz shirt components, no Jessie.


----------



## AQW

dianemom2 said:


> I'd wait a little bit.  Brother is coming out with a brand new embroidery only machine that will go up to a 12x7 frame.  It is supposed to come out in early October.  Besides that I don't know of an embroidery only machine that has such a large field.  Most of the machines that have a larger embroidery field are also sewing machines.
> 
> Here is a link to the Brother website with the new machine:
> http://www.brother-usa.com/homesewing/ModelDetail.aspx?ProductID=VE2200&ref=mega#.UEayKSLAETA



Whoaaaaaa, that new Brother machine looks amazing! I don't even want to think about what that will cost.    Hopefully the new model will result in deals on older models... thanks for the heads-up!



pyrxtc said:


> Can't help with #1 but for a machine, I love my 420. Had it for only a month but it sew amazing and I'm still learning and know it can do so much more. It is smooth and quiet and I'm loving it.



Good to know, thanks!

Repeat of the original questions; would love more input:


AQW said:


> *QUESTIONS:*
> 
> 1) Recommendations for an embroidery-only machine with at least a 6x10" field? What do you like/not like about your machine? Various price points welcome, but I don't anticipate spending more than $2500-3000.
> 
> 2) Recommendations for a mid-range sewing machine? I like my entry-level Brother CS6000i and plan to keep it as a back-up machine. I'm eyeballing the Brother PC-420; any thoughts? Other options definitely welcome; would love to hear your input.
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## TinkNH

Its not sewing..I painted these but I was excited about them and wanted to share...hope thats ok.  

These are our costumes for MNSSHP on the 21st.  DH and i will be CDA agents, DD10 is Sully, DS4 is Mike and DD4 is Boo






10 more sleeps


----------



## goteamwood

TinkNH said:
			
		

> Its not sewing..I painted these but I was excited about them and wanted to share...hope thats ok.
> 
> These are our costumes for MNSSHP on the 21st.  DH and i will be CDA agents, DD10 is Sully, DS4 is Mike and DD4 is Boo
> 
> 10 more sleeps



Those are awesome! Monsters inc is my favorite. So cute!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

ncmomof2 said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I



Too much cuteness!  What patterns did you use for these dresses?  I LOVE them!


----------



## TinkNH

sorry if my above pic is showing up huge..ive resized it several times but its not working for me...


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

TinkNH said:


> Its not sewing..I painted these but I was excited about them and wanted to share...hope thats ok.
> 
> These are our costumes for MNSSHP on the 21st.  DH and i will be CDA agents, DD10 is Sully, DS4 is Mike and DD4 is Boo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 more sleeps



SO CUTE and creative!!!


----------



## aboveH20

I just finished reading a fascinating book called _The Clarks of Cooperstown_ by Nicholas Fox Weber. Edward Clark was business partner of Singer, and boy did I learn a lot about him.  Let's see how well you know your Singer!


1.  What was Singer's first name?

a.  Jacob
b.  Charles
c.  Nicholas
d.  Isaac

2.  In what year was Singer born?

a.  1811
b.  1821
c.  1831
d.  1841

3.  Near what American city was Singer born?

a.  Rochester, NY
b.  Sacramento, CA
c.  Richmonmd, VA
d.  Pittsburgh, PA

4. What was his earliest occupation?

a.  tavern keeper
b.  apprentice tailor
c.  deck hand
d.  apprentice machinist

5.  How many children did he father?

a.  2
b.  4
c.  24
d.  None

6.  What did he get his first patent for?

a.  wheat separating machine
b.  rock drilling machine
c.  rifle safety clasp
d.  sewing machine

7.  What was his avocational interest?

a.  patronizing taverns
b.  rodeo riding
c.  Shapespearian acting
d.  wine making

8.  What did he do with the money he got from his first patent?

a.  buy a hotel with tavern
b.  invest in a horse stable
c.  start an acting troupe
d.  purchase a vineyard

9.  To what group did the Singer company offer half price sewing machines?

a.  civil war veterans
b.  civil war widows
c.  new American citizens
d.  ministers' wives

10. What markering idea was originally Singer's?

a.  installment plan
b.  buy one get one free
c.  layaway
d.  free dining

Bonus:   What was the original name of Singer's sewing machine company?

a.  Minnie Mouse Sewing Machine Company
b.  Martha Washington Sewing Machine Company
c.  Jenny Lind Sewing Machine Company
d.  Queen Victoria Sewing Machine Company

Okay, boys and girls, time's up.  Put your pencils down and change papers with your neighbor and we'll correct them.

1.  d.  Isaac Merritt Singer

2.  a.  1811

3.  a.  He was born in Pittstown, near Rochester, NY

4.  d.  apprentice machinist

5.  c.  24 (not all by the same woman/wife, not always married  )

6.  b.  rock drilling machine

7.  c.  Shakespearing acting!  Who knew??!

8.  c.  He started an acting troupe, the Merritt Players.

9.  d.  Minister's wives, in hopes they would get their sewing groups interested.

10. a. Times were tough but using the installment plan many women could afford machines.

Bonus:  C.  Jenny Lind Sewing Machine Company, because at the time the Swedish singer was very popular in America. 

How'd you do? 

Essay question:  What's the difference between a ruffler foot and a gathering foot?


----------



## dianemom2

goteamwood said:


> Thanks everyone for your tips on my embroidery machine woes. I tried adjusting the tension, different threads, etc. and it is still doing it. Hoping to pay a visit to the local shop before I have to send it in... bummed.
> 
> Another unrelated question, does anyone know if anyone offers the loopy shirt accents on Jessie's shirt as an embroidery file? I would love to be able to just embroider it, rather than hand-attach some sort of loopy embellishment if I don't need to... man this embroidery machine has made me lazy.  I looked at all the "usual" places, I found some Woody and Buzz shirt components, no Jessie.



Sorry that you are still have trouble with your embroidery machine.  Just make sure you don't get past when you can return the machine in case you need to.

Most people just buy some red rickrack or some red cording to make the swirl on Jessie's shirt.  I don't know that I've ever seen it as an embroidery file.



TinkNH said:


> Its not sewing..I painted these but I was excited about them and wanted to share...hope thats ok.
> 
> These are our costumes for MNSSHP on the 21st.  DH and i will be CDA agents, DD10 is Sully, DS4 is Mike and DD4 is Boo


I took out the picture because it was so big but I love your costumes.  That is a movie that I think it just adorable!  My dd and her bestie are thinking of being Mike and Sully for Halloween.  I'm going to show her your shirts.



aboveH20 said:


> Okay, boys and girls, time's up.  Put your pencils down and change papers with your neighbor and we'll correct them.
> 
> 1.  d.  Isaac Merritt Singer
> 
> 2.  a.  1811
> 
> 3.  a.  He was born in Pittstown, near Rochester, NY
> 
> 4.  d.  apprentice machinist
> 
> 5.  c.  24 (not all by the same woman/wife, not always married  )
> 
> 6.  b.  rock drilling machine
> 
> 7.  c.  Shakespearing acting!  Who knew??!
> 
> 8.  c.  He started an acting troupe, the Merritt Players.
> 
> 9.  d.  Minister's wives, in hopes they would get their sewing groups interested.
> 
> 10. a. Times were tough but using the installment plan many women could afford machines.
> 
> Bonus:  C.  Jenny Lind Sewing Machine Company, because at the time the Swedish singer was very popular in America.
> 
> How'd you do?
> 
> Essay question:  What's the difference between a ruffler foot and a gathering foot?



I would have flunked this test!  Even though I did watch a very interesting segment on Modern Marvels about the sewing machine and its history.  Sounds like an interesting book!

I am skipping the essay question since I already failed the test anyhow.


Enabler Alert

Fabric Outlet on FB has some really cute double sided quilted fabric for $6.50 per yard today.  It is definitely girly colored and patterned.  I was just looking at some quilted fabric at Joanns today and it was $20 per yard so that is a good deal!


----------



## alliesmommy

Has anyone made one?  Can I see pics?

I want to make a costume for Allie for Pirate night on our upcoming Magic cruise, but I can't find any patterns that I like.  I'm thinking I might have to figure it out on my own.  

TIA!


----------



## ncmomof2

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Too much cuteness!  What patterns did you use for these dresses?  I LOVE them!




Thanks!

The cinderella is a Miley, which is an e-file by Tuci from Fairytale Frocks and Lollypops.   The other two are farbenmix, the ventura and the willemientje.


----------



## billwendy

Does anyone think they might be able to figure out Jedi robes for Noah's big give?????

Web address of Trip Report: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2896404 

Noah and his siblings are going to DISNEY WORLD!!!!


----------



## miprender

VBAndrea said:


> She e-mailed back that it is fixed now and her tester didn't mention it to her.  I was kind of expecting her to offer me a free design or something for my trouble, but no such luck.  It is only the second thing I have done by her but I think Amy used some of her designs for shirts she made and they were OK.  My first design by her stitched out OK, but I think I need to nag HeatherSue about doing some cat designs!
> 
> I buy from Marathon and have had no issues.  I have also used Floriani without problems (I think it's top of the line) and agree that Sulky is problematic.



Glad she emailed you back but I think she should have offered you a free design! I love Heather's design because I know I won't ever have that problem.

I've not tried Marathon since my machines are so fussy I am scared to try anything else now.



VBAndrea said:


> *TWO QUESTIONS:*
> 
> 1. I know some of you use a backing to put over your embroidered designs so they don't itch.  I use Floriani stabilzer which softens nicely, but am making some gifts for Judy's family and Lisa has really sensitive skin so what do I buy?
> I think Floriani makes Dream Weave and isn't there something called Tender Touch???  Would Joann's have it?  Which is the best one to use?  Is there anything better?



I only use the Dreamweave but I have to buy it from my sewing center .



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> *kgleine*



That is really cute for just having "thrown" it together.



Amyhoff said:


> I finished my daughter's Cinderella dress that the mice made.  I am including a picture of the dress, but there is also a white underskirt that I still have to put the waist in.  I made it removable so that she can wear the entire dress to our 1900 Park Fare ADR, but she can take off the underskirt when we head back to MK for the evening.  It will still be hot.
> 
> We leave in 9 days!!  Almost all my sewing is completed!  Woohoo!!



It came out adorable!



TinkNH said:


> QUESTION:
> I am starting to pack and how do you guys pack these dresses so they do not end up a wrinkled mess by the time you get there???? I am literally staring at the pile of dresses hanging from the ironing board and have no idea how to get them packed.
> 
> I am very short on time..will be back to comment on recent postings...



I am really OCD when it comes to packing the clothes. Since you are flying and have no control what other people put in their luggage I put all my customs in the Travel Space Saver bags. It will keep them safe and they really don't wrinkle that much.

In 2010 we flew to Disney with friends, all our luggage went together but unfortunately their luggage got the brunt of someone who packed some kind of fish oil in their bags  The had to wash all their clothes before they could even wear them. After dodging that bullet I swore I wouldn't take any chances.



AQW said:


> Now I'm looking for some help... I'm ready to upgrade both my embroidery machine (currently Brother PE-750D) and sewing machine (currently Brother CS6000i).
> 
> *QUESTIONS:*
> 
> 1) Recommendations for an embroidery-only machine with at least a 6x10" field? What do you like/not like about your machine? Various price points welcome, but I don't anticipate spending more than $2500-3000.
> 
> 
> Thank you!



I think it will be hard to find anything in a 6x10 for that price. Believe me I have been trying. Though I was able to get a used machine for $1700. It is the Innovis 1500D and goes up to 6x10 and I just love it.

Like Diane mentioned maybe hold out for the new Dreamweaver series though I heard that the embroidery machine is going to be around $4500



pyrxtc said:


> Spent my whole day today, 8 am until 20 minutes ago, trying to put together my Merida dress. I got some pics on my phone of what I have now but they are not that great. here is what I have so far.....



Looks amazing so far. Can't wait to see it all finished.



smile5sunshine said:


> HA HA HA! Silly kids. Glad they all felt better just in time for their first day back.
> 
> Sunshine



 Can you tell they just love school 



ncmomof2 said:


> So we are leaving for Disney in three days    Yeah!  I finally have some pictures to post.  Our computer died earlier in the summer so I had no way of transfering my photos.  I did post of facebook but could not get on here.  SO here are two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made 15 total dresses for my two girls.  I made BS a copy of LS birthday dress.  Here it is, I think I posted it before...



Everything is amazing. I haven't seen you post in a long time but I remember you posting last year



TinkNH said:


> These are our costumes for MNSSHP on the 21st.  DH and i will be CDA agents, DD10 is Sully, DS4 is Mike and DD4 is Boo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 more sleeps



 Only 10 more sleeps..... And those are just too cute. Love that costume idea. I will be bugging you for details when you get back. We are going the 5th of October and I can't wait.



aboveH20 said:


> I just finished reading a fascinating book called _The Clarks of Cooperstown_ by Nicholas Fox Weber. Edward Clark was business partner of Singer, and boy did I learn a lot about him.  Let's see how well you know your Singer!
> 
> 
> 1.  What was Singer's first name?
> 
> a.  Jacob
> b.  Charles
> c.  Nicholas
> d.  Isaac
> 
> 2.  In what year was Singer born?
> 
> a.  1811
> b.  1821
> c.  1831
> d.  1841
> 
> 3.  Near what American city was Singer born?
> 
> a.  Rochester, NY
> b.  Sacramento, CA
> c.  Richmonmd, VA
> d.  Pittsburgh, PA
> 
> 4. What was his earliest occupation?
> 
> a.  tavern keeper
> b.  apprentice tailor
> c.  deck hand
> d.  apprentice machinist
> 
> 5.  How many children did he father?
> 
> a.  2
> b.  4
> c.  24
> d.  None
> 
> 6.  What did he get his first patent for?
> 
> a.  wheat separating machine
> b.  rock drilling machine
> c.  rifle safety clasp
> d.  sewing machine
> 
> 7.  What was his avocational interest?
> 
> a.  patronizing taverns
> b.  rodeo riding
> c.  Shapespearian acting
> d.  wine making
> 
> 8.  What did he do with the money he got from his first patent?
> 
> a.  buy a hotel with tavern
> b.  invest in a horse stable
> c.  start an acting troupe
> d.  purchase a vineyard
> 
> 9.  To what group did the Singer company offer half price sewing machines?
> 
> a.  civil war veterans
> b.  civil war widows
> c.  new American citizens
> d.  ministers' wives
> 
> 10. What markering idea was originally Singer's?
> 
> a.  installment plan
> b.  buy one get one free
> c.  layaway
> d.  free dining
> 
> Bonus:   What was the original name of Singer's sewing machine company?
> 
> a.  Minnie Mouse Sewing Machine Company
> b.  Martha Washington Sewing Machine Company
> c.  Jenny Lind Sewing Machine Company
> d.  Queen Victoria Sewing Machine Company
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, boys and girls, time's up.  Put your pencils down and change papers with your neighbor and we'll correct them.
> 
> 1.  d.  Isaac Merritt Singer
> 
> 2.  a.  1811
> 
> 3.  a.  He was born in Pittstown, near Rochester, NY
> 
> 4.  d.  apprentice machinist
> 
> 5.  c.  24 (not all by the same woman/wife, not always married  )
> 
> 6.  b.  rock drilling machine
> 
> 7.  c.  Shakespearing acting!  Who knew??!
> 
> 8.  c.  He started an acting troupe, the Merritt Players.
> 
> 9.  d.  Minister's wives, in hopes they would get their sewing groups interested.
> 
> 10. a. Times were tough but using the installment plan many women could afford machines.
> 
> Bonus:  C.  Jenny Lind Sewing Machine Company, because at the time the Swedish singer was very popular in America.
> 
> How'd you do?
> 
> Essay question:  What's the difference between a ruffler foot and a gathering foot?



Yikes I failed.... but the company I work for the original owner in the 1900 manufactured his own sewing machine among other inventions he did. We have it on display in hallway.


----------



## PurpleEars

ncmomof2 said:


> So we are leaving for Disney in three days    Yeah!  I finally have some pictures to post.  Our computer died earlier in the summer so I had no way of transfering my photos.  I did post of facebook but could not get on here.  SO here are two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made 15 total dresses for my two girls.  I made BS a copy of LS birthday dress.  Here it is, I think I posted it before...



Great job on the dresses. I really like how you added the mice to the Cinderella dress. Very cute!



dianemom2 said:


> How exciting!  I know you've been thinking about it for a while now.  I am sure you will like getting something with a  bigger embroidery field than you've had in the past.  I like the idea of the new Brother machine being embroidery only because I never use my Ellageo to sew on.  I am lucky to have enough room to have 3 machines set up all the time.  I have the serger, the Ellageo (for embroidery) and the Brother for sewing.



That's the set up I'd like as well (I actually had that set up before my sewing machine had enough and decided to quit on me). I am very excited about being able to look at a new machine and DH basically told me to get one with as large an embroidery field as I'd reasonably use. We will need some time to save up for it but at least we can set a goal now.



TinkNH said:


> Its not sewing..I painted these but I was excited about them and wanted to share...hope thats ok.
> 
> These are our costumes for MNSSHP on the 21st.  DH and i will be CDA agents, DD10 is Sully, DS4 is Mike and DD4 is Boo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 more sleeps



Very cute! I would suggest going to the Monsters Inc Laugh Floor with those outfits. I imagine the Monsters would LOVE it!



aboveH20 said:


> I just finished reading a fascinating book called _The Clarks of Cooperstown_ by Nicholas Fox Weber. Edward Clark was business partner of Singer, and boy did I learn a lot about him.  Let's see how well you know your Singer!
> 
> 
> 1.  What was Singer's first name?
> 
> a.  Jacob
> b.  Charles
> c.  Nicholas
> d.  Isaac
> 
> 2.  In what year was Singer born?
> 
> a.  1811
> b.  1821
> c.  1831
> d.  1841
> 
> 3.  Near what American city was Singer born?
> 
> a.  Rochester, NY
> b.  Sacramento, CA
> c.  Richmonmd, VA
> d.  Pittsburgh, PA
> 
> 4. What was his earliest occupation?
> 
> a.  tavern keeper
> b.  apprentice tailor
> c.  deck hand
> d.  apprentice machinist
> 
> 5.  How many children did he father?
> 
> a.  2
> b.  4
> c.  24
> d.  None
> 
> 6.  What did he get his first patent for?
> 
> a.  wheat separating machine
> b.  rock drilling machine
> c.  rifle safety clasp
> d.  sewing machine
> 
> 7.  What was his avocational interest?
> 
> a.  patronizing taverns
> b.  rodeo riding
> c.  Shapespearian acting
> d.  wine making
> 
> 8.  What did he do with the money he got from his first patent?
> 
> a.  buy a hotel with tavern
> b.  invest in a horse stable
> c.  start an acting troupe
> d.  purchase a vineyard
> 
> 9.  To what group did the Singer company offer half price sewing machines?
> 
> a.  civil war veterans
> b.  civil war widows
> c.  new American citizens
> d.  ministers' wives
> 
> 10. What markering idea was originally Singer's?
> 
> a.  installment plan
> b.  buy one get one free
> c.  layaway
> d.  free dining
> 
> Bonus:   What was the original name of Singer's sewing machine company?
> 
> a.  Minnie Mouse Sewing Machine Company
> b.  Martha Washington Sewing Machine Company
> c.  Jenny Lind Sewing Machine Company
> d.  Queen Victoria Sewing Machine Company
> 
> Okay, boys and girls, time's up.  Put your pencils down and change papers with your neighbor and we'll correct them.
> 
> 1.  d.  Isaac Merritt Singer
> 
> 2.  a.  1811
> 
> 3.  a.  He was born in Pittstown, near Rochester, NY
> 
> 4.  d.  apprentice machinist
> 
> 5.  c.  24 (not all by the same woman/wife, not always married  )
> 
> 6.  b.  rock drilling machine
> 
> 7.  c.  Shakespearing acting!  Who knew??!
> 
> 8.  c.  He started an acting troupe, the Merritt Players.
> 
> 9.  d.  Minister's wives, in hopes they would get their sewing groups interested.
> 
> 10. a. Times were tough but using the installment plan many women could afford machines.
> 
> Bonus:  C.  Jenny Lind Sewing Machine Company, because at the time the Swedish singer was very popular in America.
> 
> How'd you do?
> 
> Essay question:  What's the difference between a ruffler foot and a gathering foot?



Well, I failed the quiz. However, I have a simple answer to your essay question: The price tag. A ruffler foot is approximately 3 times the cost of a gathering foot.


----------



## pyrxtc

Well, everything is looking great. TinkNH, I love the painted shirts. Monster's Inc Laugh floor will love them too !

No sewing for me today. Going out to lunch for my birthday with a friend and then I'm just too mad at my machine for not working to pull out my mother's to finish my dress today.

I was trying to hem the sleeve edges last night and the thread kept bunching up under the plate, 4 times, last time I lowered the feed dogs so I could cut it easier and now they won't go back up for anything. Really ticking me off. I can't see in there to see if there is something underneath them. They are moving just fine, just won't come back up so I can use them. I'm really, really mad !!


----------



## dianemom2

PurpleEars said:


> That's the set up I'd like as well (I actually had that set up before my sewing machine had enough and decided to quit on me). I am very excited about being able to look at a new machine and DH basically told me to get one with as large an embroidery field as I'd reasonably use. We will need some time to save up for it but at least we can set a goal now.


When I took my Ellageo in for servicing yesterday I asked about the new machine.  They said that they won't have one in for people to look at for another couple of weeks.  She said that she thought it would be priced at $6995 but they would sell for $4995.  That seems awfully high for an embroidery only machine.  I could easily buy a very nice combo machine for that price!


----------



## VBAndrea

Amyhoff said:


> Question:For those who order thread from Marathon Thread, how long does it take to arrive?  Thanks!!


It really varies.  My first order arrived in two or three days.  My second order took closer to 8 days or so and my last order was somewhere in between.  They never send a tracking # either.



pyrxtc said:


> Spent my whole day today, 8 am until 20 minutes ago, trying to put together my Merida dress. I got some pics on my phone of what I have now but they are not that great. here is what I have so far.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to do the sleeves and add the gold along the bottom but am having a hard time trying to figure out exactly how to do it. I have a strip of gold that is 8 inches tall that needs to start 9 inches above where the dress is now because it is slightly too long on me already. (I cut 6 inches off the bottom already from the pattern.) I wish I had a IRLF who could help me. Also, the top of the sleeves fall too far outside to my shoulder so I have to fix that too.


It's looking good so far!  I don't really do commercial patterns.  I did buy one for my kids last year for Halloween for Sgt Pepper's but I had to buy a men's size Military jacket b/c that's all they had.  I just used it for an idea to draft a kid's sized pattern and it worked great -- and then I just sewed it the way I wanted to without following the pattern instructions.  So I totally butchered it from what the pattern had, but for 99¢ it helped me draft the lines I needed.  I hope yours comes together well.



ncmomof2 said:


> So we are leaving for Disney in three days    Yeah!  I finally have some pictures to post.  Our computer died earlier in the summer so I had no way of transfering my photos.  I did post of facebook but could not get on here.  SO here are two:


Beautiful dresses!  I love the piping accent on the Minnie dress.  Your girls are so pretty as always 



TinkNH said:


> Its not sewing..I painted these but I was excited about them and wanted to share...hope thats ok.
> 
> These are our costumes for MNSSHP on the 21st.  DH and i will be CDA agents, DD10 is Sully, DS4 is Mike and DD4 is Boo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 more sleeps


Those are awesome!!!!  What a great costume idea.  I hope we get pics when you return form your trip.



aboveH20 said:


> I just finished reading a fascinating book called _The Clarks of Cooperstown_ by Nicholas Fox Weber. Edward Clark was business partner of Singer, and boy did I learn a lot about him.  Let's see how well you know your Singer!
> 
> 
> How'd you do?
> 
> Essay question:  What's the difference between a ruffler foot and a gathering foot?


I got a 100% (you count the wrong answers as correct, right?) 

24 children with various partners may seem like a lot, but if you compare it to Ginger it's really nothing.

I can't believe "Free Dining" wasn't the incentive.  Explains why Walt is wealthier than Isaac.



alliesmommy said:


> Has anyone made one?  Can I see pics?
> 
> I want to make a costume for Allie for Pirate night on our upcoming Magic cruise, but I can't find any patterns that I like.  I'm thinking I might have to figure it out on my own.
> 
> TIA!


I made a pirate themed outfit, but not a costume.  Did you look in the photo account?  Oor just do a google image search and design your own.



miprender said:


> I only use the Dreamweave but I have to buy it from my sewing center .
> 
> In 2010 we flew to Disney with friends, all our luggage went together but unfortunately their luggage got the brunt of someone who packed some kind of fish oil in their bags  The had to wash all their clothes before they could even wear them. After dodging that bullet I swore I wouldn't take any chances.


I am sure my sew vac would have the dream weave, but I went with the Tender Touch like Diane suggested since I had a coupon.  I haven't opened it yet but am ironing it on today so I can get my package in the mail!

Eeks on the fish smell!!!!  That is disgusting!


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

aboveH20 said:


> I just finished reading a fascinating book called _The Clarks of Cooperstown_ by Nicholas Fox Weber. Edward Clark was business partner of Singer, and boy did I learn a lot about him.  Let's see how well you know your Singer!
> 
> 
> 1.  What was Singer's first name?
> 
> a.  Jacob
> b.  Charles
> c.  Nicholas
> d.  Isaac
> 
> 2.  In what year was Singer born?
> 
> a.  1811
> b.  1821
> c.  1831
> d.  1841
> 
> 3.  Near what American city was Singer born?
> 
> a.  Rochester, NY
> b.  Sacramento, CA
> c.  Richmonmd, VA
> d.  Pittsburgh, PA
> 
> 4. What was his earliest occupation?
> 
> a.  tavern keeper
> b.  apprentice tailor
> c.  deck hand
> d.  apprentice machinist
> 
> 5.  How many children did he father?
> 
> a.  2
> b.  4
> c.  24
> d.  None
> 
> 6.  What did he get his first patent for?
> 
> a.  wheat separating machine
> b.  rock drilling machine
> c.  rifle safety clasp
> d.  sewing machine
> 
> 7.  What was his avocational interest?
> 
> a.  patronizing taverns
> b.  rodeo riding
> c.  Shapespearian acting
> d.  wine making
> 
> 8.  What did he do with the money he got from his first patent?
> 
> a.  buy a hotel with tavern
> b.  invest in a horse stable
> c.  start an acting troupe
> d.  purchase a vineyard
> 
> 9.  To what group did the Singer company offer half price sewing machines?
> 
> a.  civil war veterans
> b.  civil war widows
> c.  new American citizens
> d.  ministers' wives
> 
> 10. What markering idea was originally Singer's?
> 
> a.  installment plan
> b.  buy one get one free
> c.  layaway
> d.  free dining
> 
> Bonus:   What was the original name of Singer's sewing machine company?
> 
> a.  Minnie Mouse Sewing Machine Company
> b.  Martha Washington Sewing Machine Company
> c.  Jenny Lind Sewing Machine Company
> d.  Queen Victoria Sewing Machine Company
> 
> Okay, boys and girls, time's up.  Put your pencils down and change papers with your neighbor and we'll correct them.
> 
> 1.  d.  Isaac Merritt Singer
> 
> 2.  a.  1811
> 
> 3.  a.  He was born in Pittstown, near Rochester, NY
> 
> 4.  d.  apprentice machinist
> 
> 5.  c.  24 (not all by the same woman/wife, not always married  )
> 
> 6.  b.  rock drilling machine
> 
> 7.  c.  Shakespearing acting!  Who knew??!
> 
> 8.  c.  He started an acting troupe, the Merritt Players.
> 
> 9.  d.  Minister's wives, in hopes they would get their sewing groups interested.
> 
> 10. a. Times were tough but using the installment plan many women could afford machines.
> 
> Bonus:  C.  Jenny Lind Sewing Machine Company, because at the time the Swedish singer was very popular in America.
> 
> How'd you do?
> 
> Essay question:  What's the difference between a ruffler foot and a gathering foot?



HOW fun!!!  I'm terribly fascinated with vintage and antique machines and Singer.  I'm going to have to look into this book!  

#2 - Now I must be wrong on this one, I always thought Singer was born in 1851...hence the 1951 Centennial Featherweights...they were in celebration of 100 years of operation?


----------



## BorkBorkBork

ncmomof2 said:


> So we are leaving for Disney in three days    Yeah!  I finally have some pictures to post.  Our computer died earlier in the summer so I had no way of transfering my photos.  I did post of facebook but could not get on here.  SO here are two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made 15 total dresses for my two girls.  I made BS a copy of LS birthday dress.  Here it is, I think I posted it before...



Beautiful clothes & girls! Have a wonderful trip!



TinkNH said:


> Its not sewing..I painted these but I was excited about them and wanted to share...hope thats ok.
> 
> These are our costumes for MNSSHP on the 21st.  DH and i will be CDA agents, DD10 is Sully, DS4 is Mike and DD4 is Boo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 more sleeps



I love those! What a great idea to do the CDA too. You guys are going to get such great pictures. Have a fantastic trip!!


----------



## peachygreen

Button Question

I found these adorable buttons yesterday and I had to get them for the girls Giraffe Mickey Dresses for AK.




upload by peachygreen2010, on Flickr

I am doing a jumper using the bodice of a simply sweet, the skirt is a gored circle skirt and I can't decide between doing straight straps with buttons or elastic straps.  

Can I use these buttons as functional buttons to hold the jumper up or are they really more decorative and I should just sew them on in the button position and do elastic straps?

If they can be functional how do you size the button hole?  I have only ever used round buttons before but I couldn't say no to these.


----------



## TinkNH

peachygreen said:


> Button Question
> 
> I found these adorable buttons yesterday and I had to get them for the girls Giraffe Mickey Dresses for AK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upload by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> I am doing a jumper using the bodice of a simply sweet, the skirt is a gored circle skirt and I can't decide between doing straight straps with buttons or elastic straps.
> 
> Can I use these buttons as functional buttons to hold the jumper up or are they really more decorative and I should just sew them on in the button position and do elastic straps?
> 
> If they can be functional how do you size the button hole?  I have only ever used round buttons before but I couldn't say no to these.



I have no idea how one would use those as functional buttons...but then I am a sewing noob...  They are so adorable...I would just use them decoratively. 

Delta is causing me some undue stress this morning, as they did not give us seat assignments for our flight and when I called was told I can try Sat and MAY be able to get SOME of my family together.  Seriously I am flying with kids..they need to be with at least 1 parent.  you can split us into 2 groups and put us on opposite ends, but there needs to be one parent with each kid 
I shoulda stuck with jetBlue...


----------



## VBAndrea

peachygreen said:


> Button Question
> 
> I found these adorable buttons yesterday and I had to get them for the girls Giraffe Mickey Dresses for AK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upload by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> I am doing a jumper using the bodice of a simply sweet, the skirt is a gored circle skirt and I can't decide between doing straight straps with buttons or elastic straps.
> 
> Can I use these buttons as functional buttons to hold the jumper up or are they really more decorative and I should just sew them on in the button position and do elastic straps?
> 
> If they can be functional how do you size the button hole?  I have only ever used round buttons before but I couldn't say no to these.


I used those for an AK outfit (though I think my dd picked zebra and elephant) and what I did was use a snap for the strap and then sewed those on as decorative.  



TinkNH said:


> I have no idea how one would use those as functional buttons...but then I am a sewing noob...  They are so adorable...I would just use them decoratively.
> 
> Delta is causing me some undue stress this morning, as they did not give us seat assignments for our flight and when I called was told I can try Sat and MAY be able to get SOME of my family together.  Seriously I am flying with kids..they need to be with at least 1 parent.  you can split us into 2 groups and put us on opposite ends, but there needs to be one parent with each kid
> I shoulda stuck with jetBlue...


Once you get there they will make sure you are seated with your kids.  But I totally understand your frustration -- wouldn't it be simpler to just take care of it now and assign you seats?!  I used to enjoy flying but I can't stand it anymore.  I will now drive over flying anytime.


----------



## starann

Nt sure if this helps anyone but Joann's is having an online sale on some sewing and embriodery machines......if you go thru ebates you get 4 or 5% cash back as well!


----------



## dianemom2

peachygreen said:


> Button Question
> 
> I found these adorable buttons yesterday and I had to get them for the girls Giraffe Mickey Dresses for AK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upload by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> 
> If they can be functional how do you size the button hole?  I have only ever used round buttons before but I couldn't say no to these.


Yes you can use them as functional buttons.  I just made a jumper and used similar buttons that were zebras.  You want to make the buttonhole to fit the body/legs of the giraffe.  Then when you put the button through the hole, put the head and neck in first.  The rest of the button will slip easily through the hole.  Or you could just do the elastic straps and sew these on for decorations.

Here is what I made today.  My embroidery machine is still in the shop for its tune up so I couldn't do any appliques on it.


----------



## peachygreen

dianemom2 said:


> Yes you can use them as functional buttons.  I just made a jumper and used similar buttons that were zebras.  You want to make the buttonhole to fit the body/legs of the giraffe.  Then when you put the button through the hole, put the head and neck in first.  The rest of the button will slip easily through the hole.  Or you could just do the elastic straps and sew these on for decorations.
> 
> Here is what I made today.  My embroidery machine is still in the shop for its tune up so I couldn't do any appliques on it.



Thanks - I think I might make a test button hole first.  I'll set the size based on the width not the height.  

Love the dress.  What are you planning to applique on it?


----------



## love to stitch

alliesmommy said:


> Has anyone made one?  Can I see pics?
> 
> I want to make a costume for Allie for Pirate night on our upcoming Magic cruise, but I can't find any patterns that I like.  I'm thinking I might have to figure it out on my own.
> 
> TIA!



I made these pirate outfits for my grandchildren to wear on a Disney cruise. I used Simplicity 2561 for both. My grandson wouldn't let me take a picture of him with the outfit on but my granddaughter was having a great time and she is wearing my shoes.


----------



## pyrxtc

love to stitch said:


> I made these pirate outfits for my grandchildren to wear on a Disney cruise. I used Simplicity 2561 for both. My grandson wouldn't let me take a picture of him with the outfit on but my granddaughter was having a great time and she is wearing my shoes.



very cute ! When I first looked at the top one, I totally saw a  pirate wiht a peg leg.


----------



## TarzansKat

I totally got behind on this thread, but I just want to say that I am still enjoying everyone's projects very much!!!


----------



## uscgmouse

love to stitch said:


> I made these pirate outfits for my grandchildren to wear on a Disney cruise. I used Simplicity 2561 for both. My grandson wouldn't let me take a picture of him with the outfit on but my granddaughter was having a great time and she is wearing my shoes.



Too cute!!!! Your little pirate girl looks pretty sassy! I love her pose!


----------



## PurpleEars

pyrxtc said:


> No sewing for me today. Going out to lunch for my birthday with a friend and then I'm just too mad at my machine for not working to pull out my mother's to finish my dress today.
> 
> I was trying to hem the sleeve edges last night and the thread kept bunching up under the plate, 4 times, last time I lowered the feed dogs so I could cut it easier and now they won't go back up for anything. Really ticking me off. I can't see in there to see if there is something underneath them. They are moving just fine, just won't come back up so I can use them. I'm really, really mad !!



So sorry to hear that your machine isn't behaving. I hope it will be resolved quickly when you look at it again.



dianemom2 said:


> When I took my Ellageo in for servicing yesterday I asked about the new machine.  They said that they won't have one in for people to look at for another couple of weeks.  She said that she thought it would be priced at $6995 but they would sell for $4995.  That seems awfully high for an embroidery only machine.  I could easily buy a very nice combo machine for that price!



Yikes, at that rate I might as well save up for a PR-650e (the 6 needle machine). I think they had a special on it last spring for 9999.99 but it came with the digitizing software too. (By the way, sewing machines are WAY more expensive here. The same Brother machine could easily cost twice as much here even though our dollars are worth roughly the same).



peachygreen said:


> Button Question
> 
> I found these adorable buttons yesterday and I had to get them for the girls Giraffe Mickey Dresses for AK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upload by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> I am doing a jumper using the bodice of a simply sweet, the skirt is a gored circle skirt and I can't decide between doing straight straps with buttons or elastic straps.
> 
> Can I use these buttons as functional buttons to hold the jumper up or are they really more decorative and I should just sew them on in the button position and do elastic straps?
> 
> If they can be functional how do you size the button hole?  I have only ever used round buttons before but I couldn't say no to these.



I am sure you can make them into functional buttons. I would make the hole big enough to fit the sides and the legs of the giffrafe through at one time. To do it up, I would put the head through first and then the rest of the body. I don't know how to explain it better. I can visualize it in my head but can't seem to translate it into working steps.



TinkNH said:


> Delta is causing me some undue stress this morning, as they did not give us seat assignments for our flight and when I called was told I can try Sat and MAY be able to get SOME of my family together.  Seriously I am flying with kids..they need to be with at least 1 parent.  you can split us into 2 groups and put us on opposite ends, but there needs to be one parent with each kid
> I shoulda stuck with jetBlue...



That's strange because I chose my seats for my trip to Minneapolis on their website (I am going there for a work meeting in October). I didn't have to pay anything for that either. Do you have the confirmation code? You can go to their website and plug in your confirmation code to choose seats. Good luck!



dianemom2 said:


> Yes you can use them as functional buttons.  I just made a jumper and used similar buttons that were zebras.  You want to make the buttonhole to fit the body/legs of the giraffe.  Then when you put the button through the hole, put the head and neck in first.  The rest of the button will slip easily through the hole.  Or you could just do the elastic straps and sew these on for decorations.
> 
> Here is what I made today.  My embroidery machine is still in the shop for its tune up so I couldn't do any appliques on it.



Very pretty. I can't wait to see the finished product with the appliques.



love to stitch said:


> I made these pirate outfits for my grandchildren to wear on a Disney cruise. I used Simplicity 2561 for both. My grandson wouldn't let me take a picture of him with the outfit on but my granddaughter was having a great time and she is wearing my shoes.



Great outfits! Your granddaughter is the cutest pirate I have ever seen!


----------



## tigger24601

love to stitch said:
			
		

> I made these pirate outfits for my grandchildren to wear on a Disney cruise. I used Simplicity 2561 for both. My grandson wouldn't let me take a picture of him with the outfit on but my granddaughter was having a great time and she is wearing my shoes.



Lol! Just so you know dgd came out wearing dgs pants the other day. Over her pj's of course.


----------



## TinkNH

dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I made today.  My embroidery machine is still in the shop for its tune up so I couldn't do any appliques on it.



Oh I love this!


----------



## TinkNH

PurpleEars said:


> That's strange because I chose my seats for my trip to Minneapolis on their website (I am going there for a work meeting in October). I didn't have to pay anything for that either. Do you have the confirmation code? You can go to their website and plug in your confirmation code to choose seats. Good luck!
> 
> !



thats how this whole thing got started...I went to the site to select seats and all that shows as available is preferred seating..it has a bit extra leg room..and each seat is an extra $40.  I dont want to spend an extra $200 of our limited budget on seats..I shouldnt HAVE to   Ive been told they will fix it at the airport...it just makes me so anxious, we dont travel often and this is th etwins first time, I have no idea how they will be on the airplane


----------



## PurpleEars

TinkNH said:


> thats how this whole thing got started...I went to the site to select seats and all that shows as available is preferred seating..it has a bit extra leg room..and each seat is an extra $40.  I dont want to spend an extra $200 of our limited budget on seats..I shouldnt HAVE to   Ive been told they will fix it at the airport...it just makes me so anxious, we dont travel often and this is th etwins first time, I have no idea how they will be on the airplane



Yikes! I can totally understand not wanting to pay extra for these "premium" seats. I am so sorry to hear that they are being difficult and adding stress to your planning. I really hope that they will resolve that at the airport for you (or hopefully things will open up when you do the online check in 24 hours in advance - I haven't flown with Delta in over a year so I don't know how their system works). In general, most people are willing to move to accomodate a family (at least I know I would).

I hope your twins will be good travellers and do well on the plane. Most children I see on planes do very well, so I imagine yours will as well. The adults, on the other hand, could be the worst trouble makers out there.


----------



## dianemom2

peachygreen said:


> Thanks - I think I might make a test button hole first.  I'll set the size based on the width not the height.
> 
> Love the dress.  What are you planning to applique on it?


I don't know if I am going to put any appliques on it at all.  I had been thinking of doing Rapunzel on the front over skirt on one side and Flynn on the other side.  But I hate adding appliques after the outfit is one.  It is too easy to have them get messed up and ruin what you've made.



love to stitch said:


> I made these pirate outfits for my grandchildren to wear on a Disney cruise. I used Simplicity 2561 for both.


Those are very cute outfits.  I love the pirate girl outfit!  I tried to find pictures of the pirate outfits that I made my girls when they were in a play a few years ago but I can't find the pictures on my computer.



PurpleEars said:


> Yikes, at that rate I might as well save up for a PR-650e (the 6 needle machine). I think they had a special on it last spring for 9999.99 but it came with the digitizing software too. (By the way, sewing machines are WAY more expensive here. The same Brother machine could easily cost twice as much here even though our dollars are worth roughly the same).
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you can make them into functional buttons. I would make the hole big enough to fit the sides and the legs of the giffrafe through at one time. To do it up, I would put the head through first and then the rest of the body. I don't know how to explain it better. I can visualize it in my head but can't seem to translate it


That would be a huge step up to go from a 4x4 embroidery field to a 6 needle machine.  I know that Nini has been drooling over the 6 needle  machines for quite a while.  I've seen several of them advertised on our local Craigslist for what seem like reasonable prices.  However, I've never even seen one run so I haven't really looked into them too much.  I wonder why the embroidery machines cost so much more in Canada.  Maybe you should start keeping an eye on your local Craigslist listings.  Maybe something great will pop up.

I explained using the giraffe buttons almost the exact same way.  



TinkNH said:


> Oh I love this!


Thanks!


----------



## sewmess

I finally have something Disney to post!!

I made these for a little girl who's going to the world for the very first time.  They are leaving tomorrow night (she's a little under the weather today, so we're hoping she's feeling better tomorrow)

Basic applique Tshirt and the winging it skort.  (I used Simplicity 2684, shortened the capris, added a waistband with drawstring)





I upcycled the bag from a thrift store tshirt.  I've done this a few times, but this is the first time using ribbon as binding.





The pocket (which is a little lopsided) is made from a sleeve.


----------



## megan10310

New here. Love seeing all of the creations, I am very new to sewing, but gaining inspiration after reading your thread. 

Right now I am working on autograph quilts for my three kids (ds6, dd3, dd1) from our February trip. Coming together nicely considering I had never made anything with a sewing machine! My mom has been giving advice and encouragement. Will post pics when I have a finished product.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

alliesmommy said:


> Has anyone made one?  Can I see pics?
> 
> I want to make a costume for Allie for Pirate night on our upcoming Magic cruise, but I can't find any patterns that I like.  I'm thinking I might have to figure it out on my own.
> 
> TIA!



I made this one for my daughter three years ago for Halloween.  Here she's wearing it for Pirate Day at Kindergarten.  I found the patterns on ycmt.com.  The top is the corset top with shirred back and the skirt is the layered tulle twirl skirt.  The top did actually stay up better than this, she kept pulling it down.  It would have been really cute with a peasant top but I was too lazy to make one and just had her wear a long-sleeved t-shirt.


----------



## peachygreen

Short of doing a full lining is there a trick on a full circle skirt to doing a hemmed finish?  I normally give up and end up putting a ruffle on the end or adding double sided bias tape to finish up the skirt, but I really don't want to do either for this dress.  On a couple full circle skirts I've done 2 circles sewed them together and then turned it right side out so there was a perfect hem at the base.  Then I just top stitch it down so it stays flat.  That takes up a lot of material though and can make it heavy.  This skirt is a flannel skirt so I don't really want to do two layers of flannel.  

By trying to fold the hem on a circle it puckers and folds because I'm trying to make something bigger smaller by the nature of a circle.  So after I put the hem in it trys to fold up on itself.  

I feel I must be doing something wrong.  

Any suggestions?


----------



## PrincessMickey

ncmomof2 said:


> So we are leaving for Disney in three days    Yeah!  I finally have some pictures to post.  Our computer died earlier in the summer so I had no way of transfering my photos.  I did post of facebook but could not get on here.  SO here are two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made 15 total dresses for my two girls.  I made BS a copy of LS birthday dress.  Here it is, I think I posted it before...



Everything turned out great! I love the black contrast on the Minnie dress! Have a great trip!



TinkNH said:


> Its not sewing..I painted these but I was excited about them and wanted to share...hope thats ok.
> 
> These are our costumes for MNSSHP on the 21st.  DH and i will be CDA agents, DD10 is Sully, DS4 is Mike and DD4 is Boo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 more sleeps



I'm impressed you hand painted those, they look great!! Have a great trip!!



aboveH20 said:


> I just finished reading a fascinating book called _The Clarks of Cooperstown_ by Nicholas Fox Weber. Edward Clark was business partner of Singer, and boy did I learn a lot about him.  Let's see how well you know your Singer!
> 
> 
> 1.  What was Singer's first name?
> 
> a.  Jacob
> b.  Charles
> c.  Nicholas
> d.  Isaac
> 
> 2.  In what year was Singer born?
> 
> a.  1811
> b.  1821
> c.  1831
> d.  1841
> 
> 3.  Near what American city was Singer born?
> 
> a.  Rochester, NY
> b.  Sacramento, CA
> c.  Richmonmd, VA
> d.  Pittsburgh, PA
> 
> 4. What was his earliest occupation?
> 
> a.  tavern keeper
> b.  apprentice tailor
> c.  deck hand
> d.  apprentice machinist
> 
> 5.  How many children did he father?
> 
> a.  2
> b.  4
> c.  24
> d.  None
> 
> 6.  What did he get his first patent for?
> 
> a.  wheat separating machine
> b.  rock drilling machine
> c.  rifle safety clasp
> d.  sewing machine
> 
> 7.  What was his avocational interest?
> 
> a.  patronizing taverns
> b.  rodeo riding
> c.  Shapespearian acting
> d.  wine making
> 
> 8.  What did he do with the money he got from his first patent?
> 
> a.  buy a hotel with tavern
> b.  invest in a horse stable
> c.  start an acting troupe
> d.  purchase a vineyard
> 
> 9.  To what group did the Singer company offer half price sewing machines?
> 
> a.  civil war veterans
> b.  civil war widows
> c.  new American citizens
> d.  ministers' wives
> 
> 10. What markering idea was originally Singer's?
> 
> a.  installment plan
> b.  buy one get one free
> c.  layaway
> d.  free dining
> 
> Bonus:   What was the original name of Singer's sewing machine company?
> 
> a.  Minnie Mouse Sewing Machine Company
> b.  Martha Washington Sewing Machine Company
> c.  Jenny Lind Sewing Machine Company
> d.  Queen Victoria Sewing Machine Company
> 
> Okay, boys and girls, time's up.  Put your pencils down and change papers with your neighbor and we'll correct them.
> 
> 1.  d.  Isaac Merritt Singer
> 
> 2.  a.  1811
> 
> 3.  a.  He was born in Pittstown, near Rochester, NY
> 
> 4.  d.  apprentice machinist
> 
> 5.  c.  24 (not all by the same woman/wife, not always married  )
> 
> 6.  b.  rock drilling machine
> 
> 7.  c.  Shakespearing acting!  Who knew??!
> 
> 8.  c.  He started an acting troupe, the Merritt Players.
> 
> 9.  d.  Minister's wives, in hopes they would get their sewing groups interested.
> 
> 10. a. Times were tough but using the installment plan many women could afford machines.
> 
> Bonus:  C.  Jenny Lind Sewing Machine Company, because at the time the Swedish singer was very popular in America.
> 
> How'd you do?
> 
> Essay question:  What's the difference between a ruffler foot and a gathering foot?



I failed, but I did learn a few things. 



pyrxtc said:


> Well, everything is looking great. TinkNH, I love the painted shirts. Monster's Inc Laugh floor will love them too !
> 
> No sewing for me today. Going out to lunch for my birthday with a friend and then I'm just too mad at my machine for not working to pull out my mother's to finish my dress today.
> 
> I was trying to hem the sleeve edges last night and the thread kept bunching up under the plate, 4 times, last time I lowered the feed dogs so I could cut it easier and now they won't go back up for anything. Really ticking me off. I can't see in there to see if there is something underneath them. They are moving just fine, just won't come back up so I can use them. I'm really, really mad !!



Happy Birthday!! Hopefully a few hours rest for the machine will do the trick, hope you figure it out soon.



peachygreen said:


> Button Question
> 
> I found these adorable buttons yesterday and I had to get them for the girls Giraffe Mickey Dresses for AK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upload by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> I am doing a jumper using the bodice of a simply sweet, the skirt is a gored circle skirt and I can't decide between doing straight straps with buttons or elastic straps.
> 
> Can I use these buttons as functional buttons to hold the jumper up or are they really more decorative and I should just sew them on in the button position and do elastic straps?
> 
> If they can be functional how do you size the button hole?  I have only ever used round buttons before but I couldn't say no to these.



Love the buttons! I was going to say the same thing as Diane and size it to the body and legs. But even if you just use them for decoration they will look great!



TinkNH said:


> I have no idea how one would use those as functional buttons...but then I am a sewing noob...  They are so adorable...I would just use them decoratively.
> 
> Delta is causing me some undue stress this morning, as they did not give us seat assignments for our flight and when I called was told I can try Sat and MAY be able to get SOME of my family together.  Seriously I am flying with kids..they need to be with at least 1 parent.  you can split us into 2 groups and put us on opposite ends, but there needs to be one parent with each kid
> I shoulda stuck with jetBlue...



How frustrating, I'm sure it will all turn out in the end. Have a great trip!!



dianemom2 said:


> Yes you can use them as functional buttons.  I just made a jumper and used similar buttons that were zebras.  You want to make the buttonhole to fit the body/legs of the giraffe.  Then when you put the button through the hole, put the head and neck in first.  The rest of the button will slip easily through the hole.  Or you could just do the elastic straps and sew these on for decorations.
> 
> Here is what I made today.  My embroidery machine is still in the shop for its tune up so I couldn't do any appliques on it.



I love how it turned out! I think it looks great without any appliques on it!



love to stitch said:


> I made these pirate outfits for my grandchildren to wear on a Disney cruise. I used Simplicity 2561 for both. My grandson wouldn't let me take a picture of him with the outfit on but my granddaughter was having a great time and she is wearing my shoes.



These turned out great!



pyrxtc said:


> very cute ! When I first looked at the top one, I totally saw a  pirate wiht a peg leg.







megan10310 said:


> New here. Love seeing all of the creations, I am very new to sewing, but gaining inspiration after reading your thread.
> 
> Right now I am working on autograph quilts for my three kids (ds6, dd3, dd1) from our February trip. Coming together nicely considering I had never made anything with a sewing machine! My mom has been giving advice and encouragement. Will post pics when I have a finished product.



Welcome, can't wait to see how the quilt turnes out!


----------



## DisNorth

TinkNH said:


> Its not sewing..I painted these but I was excited about them and wanted to share...hope thats ok.
> 
> These are our costumes for MNSSHP on the 21st.  DH and i will be CDA agents, DD10 is Sully, DS4 is Mike and DD4 is Boo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 more sleeps


Sept 21? that the night I'm considering going to MNSSHP! (I havent got tickets yet) I have to put together a costume in the next couple of days. love your costumes, so clever!



dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I made today.  My embroidery machine is still in the shop for its tune up so I couldn't do any appliques on it.


Very pretty, no appliques needed!


----------



## love to stitch

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I made this one for my daughter three years ago for Halloween.  Here she's wearing it for Pirate Day at Kindergarten.  I found the patterns on ycmt.com.  The top is the corset top with shirred back and the skirt is the layered tulle twirl skirt.  The top did actually stay up better than this, she kept pulling it down.  It would have been really cute with a peasant top but I was too lazy to make one and just had her wear a long-sleeved t-shirt.



Your daughter looks adorable. I love the way you made a hook.


----------



## dianemom2

megan10310 said:


> New here. Love seeing all of the creations, I am very new to sewing, but gaining inspiration after reading your thread.
> 
> Right now I am working on autograph quilts for my three kids (ds6, dd3, dd1) from our February trip.


Welcome to the group!  You'll have to post pictures when you are finished.  We love pictures here!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I made this one for my daughter three years ago for Halloween.


Cute outfit and look how little she was!



DisNorth said:


> Very pretty, no appliques needed!


Thanks!




sewmess said:


> Basic applique Tshirt and the winging it skort.  (I used Simplicity 2684, shortened the capris, added a waistband with drawstring)


Your descriptions make everything sound adorable but I can't see the pictures.



PrincessMickey said:


> I love how it turned out! I think it looks great without any appliques on it!


Thanks!


----------



## pyrxtc

tigger24601 said:


> Lol! Just so you know dgd came out wearing dgs pants the other day. Over her pj's of course.



Maybe she'll use them both for dress up afterwards.



TinkNH said:


> thats how this whole thing got started...I went to the site to select seats and all that shows as available is preferred seating..it has a bit extra leg room..and each seat is an extra $40.  I dont want to spend an extra $200 of our limited budget on seats..I shouldnt HAVE to   Ive been told they will fix it at the airport...it just makes me so anxious, we dont travel often and this is th etwins first time, I have no idea how they will be on the airplane



If you don't get seats, then you'll get the extra legs room seats for free and those are pretty much all in the front of the plane so if you can see which of those are empty, then you'll know how to configure who is sitting with who.



peachygreen said:


> Short of doing a full lining is there a trick on a full circle skirt to doing a hemmed finish?  I normally give up and end up putting a ruffle on the end or adding double sided bias tape to finish up the skirt, but I really don't want to do either for this dress.  On a couple full circle skirts I've done 2 circles sewed them together and then turned it right side out so there was a perfect hem at the base.  Then I just top stitch it down so it stays flat.  That takes up a lot of material though and can make it heavy.  This skirt is a flannel skirt so I don't really want to do two layers of flannel.
> 
> By trying to fold the hem on a circle it puckers and folds because I'm trying to make something bigger smaller by the nature of a circle.  So after I put the hem in it trys to fold up on itself.
> 
> I feel I must be doing something wrong.
> 
> Any suggestions?



I had that same problem on and A-Line dress I did. I figured out that a small, rolled hem worked perfect and didn't create that overlap. I too made the next dress reversible but yes, it did make it a lot heavier.



dianemom2 said:


> Welcome to the group!  You'll have to post pictures when you are finished.  We love pictures here!
> 
> Your descriptions make everything sound adorable but I can't see the pictures.
> Thanks!



yes, pictures are awesome here !

They do sound pretty and can't wait to see the pictures.

I think I figured out my machine and am going to attempt to try to finish my dress today. I cleared my head this morning by getting to sleep in a bit and then washing the kitchen floor. Once i put everything back, i will try my machine again.


----------



## miprender

Megan1034 

Sewmess..... I can't see any pictures



TinkNH said:


> Delta is causing me some undue stress this morning, as they did not give us seat assignments for our flight and when I called was told I can try Sat and MAY be able to get SOME of my family together.  Seriously I am flying with kids..they need to be with at least 1 parent.  you can split us into 2 groups and put us on opposite ends, but there needs to be one parent with each kid
> I shoulda stuck with jetBlue...



I would be stressing too. We usually fly SW and I buy the earlybird boarding pass to make sure we can all sit together.



dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I made today.  My embroidery machine is still in the shop for its tune up so I couldn't do any appliques on it.







love to stitch said:


> I made these pirate outfits for my grandchildren to wear on a Disney cruise. I used Simplicity 2561 for both. My grandson wouldn't let me take a picture of him with the outfit on but my granddaughter was having a great time and she is wearing my shoes.



Those are too cute.... and I see the peg leg too 



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I made this one for my daughter three years ago for Halloween.  Here she's wearing it for Pirate Day at Kindergarten.  I found the patterns on ycmt.com.  The top is the corset top with shirred back and the skirt is the layered tulle twirl skirt.  The top did actually stay up better than this, she kept pulling it down.  It would have been really cute with a peasant top but I was too lazy to make one and just had her wear a long-sleeved t-shirt.



That is adorable too. I don't remember seeing it before.


----------



## goteamwood

I finally got a chance to take my PE770 into the local Brother service place today, (which hasn't been easy since I didn't care to take my twin toddlers with me for that particular errand.) 
The crotchety old guy who owns the shop for longer than I have been alive was able to show me how to clear out what was errant thread in the path of the thread, which explains the intermittent issue with it stopping. Basically there was a little bit of thread that was sometimes causing the sensors to think there was a tension issue. So...
While I was there he pretty much all but said how crappy the PE770 was a terrible machine and tried about a half-dozen ways to convince me I should just return it and buy one from him... Also tried to convince me that for ONLY $1000 he would sell me a used/refurb older machine that only uses floppy disks (of which I don't have a computer that can read/write and haven't since 1998.) Which, BTW, I am sure is an awesome machine, and it DID have a bigger hoop, but I was a little put off by the suggestion that my machine sucks (I don't think it does, I am pretty happy.) and the hard sell. Unfortunately it is the closest Brother dealer/service place, so I am hoping I don't need to visit often, but it is not implausible. Thankfully he didn't charge me for the service, but he did manage to drop the screw into the bottom of the machine, so I am gonna want to fish that out before I start anything, since he says it shouldn't bother anything, but somehow the idea of a random screw floating around under my bobbin makes me sort of nervous. sigh.
fingers crossed that the removal of that thread will make it all better.


----------



## Colleen27

Did anyone else get the promo e-mail about Brother's new model line? I'm still dreaming of an embroidery machine and now I've got a new one to dream about (at least until I find out the price anyway). http://www.brother-usa.com/homesewing/ModelDetail.aspx?ProductID=VE2200#.UEouIo1lTws


----------



## dianemom2

pyrxtc said:


> I think I figured out my machine and am going to attempt to try to finish my dress today. I cleared my head this morning by getting to sleep in a bit and then washing the kitchen floor. Once i put everything back, i will try my machine again.


I'm glad you think you got your machine figured out and hooray for washing the kitchen floor!



goteamwood said:


> I finally got a chance to take my PE770 into the local Brother service place today, (which hasn't been easy since I didn't care to take my twin toddlers with me for that particular errand.)
> The crotchety old guy who owns the shop for longer than I have been alive was able to show me how to clear out what was errant thread in the path of the thread, which explains the intermittent issue with it stopping. Basically there was a little bit of thread that was sometimes causing the sensors to think there was a tension issue. So...
> While I was there he pretty much all but said how crappy the PE770 was a terrible machine and tried about a half-dozen ways to convince me I should just return it and buy one from him... Also tried to convince me that for ONLY $1000 he would sell me a used/refurb older machine that only uses floppy disks (of which I don't have a computer that can read/write and haven't since 1998.) Which, BTW, I am sure is an awesome machine, and it DID have a bigger hoop, but I was a little put off by the suggestion that my machine sucks (I don't think it does, I am pretty happy.) and the hard sell. Unfortunately it is the closest Brother dealer/service place, so I am hoping I don't need to visit often, but it is not implausible. Thankfully he didn't charge me for the service, but he did manage to drop the screw into the bottom of the machine, so I am gonna want to fish that out before I start anything, since he says it shouldn't bother anything, but somehow the idea of a random screw floating around under my bobbin makes me sort of nervous. sigh.
> fingers crossed that the removal of that thread will make it all better.


I'm glad that he was able to easily fix the machine.  Too bad about the hard sell on the other machine.  It sounds like he was urging you to buy the Brother Ult2002 which is  something like the machine that I have.  I absolutely LOVE my Ellageo but it also uses floppy disks.  I easily found a way around that though.  I bought a floppy disk writer that plus into a USB port on my computer.  It cost about $12 on Amazon.  Now I have my entire library of embroidery designs on floppy disks in my sewing room.



Colleen27 said:


> Did anyone else get the promo e-mail about Brother's new model line? I'm still dreaming of an embroidery machine and now I've got a new one to dream about (at least until I find out the price anyway). http://www.brother-usa.com/homesewing/ModelDetail.aspx?ProductID=VE2200#.UEouIo1lTws


I didn't get the email about it but I did see it on the website.  I was very interested and asked about the Babylock version of it when I took my Ellageo in for service earlier this week.  It is very expensive.  The lady at the store told me that they expect the new machine to cost $6995 but they plan to sell it for $4995.  That seems super expensive for an embroidery only machine.  Of course the Quattro sells for $10K so I guess it is much less than that.

Also, I can't remember if it was on here or on FB that we had a discussion about sewing the legs on diaper covers.  Well, today I saw an adorable baby outfit posted on the Fabric Fairy's website.  The woman who made it did a couple of lines of shirring around the legs.  That seems like the perfect solution to me.  The shirring puts very little elastic close to the legs and is very stretchy.


----------



## TinkNH

DisNorth said:


> Sept 21? that the night I'm considering going to MNSSHP! (I havent got tickets yet) I have to put together a costume in the next couple of days. love your costumes, so clever!
> 
> 
> !



yep..we leave next sat and already have out mnsshp  tix at will call  

thanks everyone ont eh costumes...i wanted something easy and when the kids came up with the idea it sort of all fell together.  I was going to try to applique mike and sully then realized it was insane given everything I still have to do


----------



## pequele

TinkNH said:
			
		

> Delta is causing me some undue stress this morning, as they did not give us seat assignments for our flight and when I called was told I can try Sat and MAY be able to get SOME of my family together.  Seriously I am flying with kids..they need to be with at least 1 parent.  you can split us into 2 groups and put us on opposite ends, but there needs to be one parent with each kid
> I shoulda stuck with jetBlue...



They did this to us for our Feb trip this year!!! Had all our seats and before we left, had a change of plane (long before the trip) so had to reseat people. They could not explain to me how the heck they needed to reseat the WHOLE plane yet couldn't manage to get traveling parties together! My mom, myself and 3 yo had seats in DIFFERENT ROWS! HOW DOES AN AIRLINE SEAT A 3yo ALONE???? Stupid airline couldn't do ANYTHING! NOT EVEN AT CHECK IN!!! WE had to wait til the plane boarded to get on and ask passengers if they would not mind switching seats as they were seated next to a 3yo who would now be traveling alone! Yeh I made sure to announce to people that I had to do the airlines job for then because they were to stupid to do it for us!!!

Needless to say, I filed a complaint with Delta upon our return and got not only double miles for all of us because of their rude and incompetent gate attendants in Atlanta, but $100 vouchers for future use...oh good! CAN'T even use the stupid things to book flights together because you can only use ONE voucher per reservation unless I book through a human (which costs $25 a freakin person!!!). ARGH!!! Stupid Delta!  Whatever you do, just remember there will be some nice folks on your flight who WILL switch seats for ya!


----------



## SallyfromDE

dianemom2 said:


> When I took my Ellageo in for servicing yesterday I asked about the new machine.  They said that they won't have one in for people to look at for another couple of weeks.  She said that she thought it would be priced at $6995 but they would sell for $4995.  That seems awfully high for an embroidery only machine.  I could easily buy a very nice combo machine for that price!



I just picked up my regular machine for repairs today, and they have the new embroidery machines out now. they are gigantic and gorgeous. They don't post the prices in this store and they guy was busy. So I have  no idea how much they run.


----------



## pyrxtc

Well, after fixing my machine, or getting to work again, I proceeded to pin the sleeves into the dress and sew each of them in. I wanted to check how it looked so far before I overlocked the seams and so I turned the top half right side out. I had sewed them both on _inside out_ ! UGH !!

So I took took my seam ripper and carefully ripped out both of them. I took a 30 minute breathe and tried again on one sleeve. Turned it right side and it looked okay so I took another 30 minute breathe. 

I finished it except for some taking in around the collar. I need a friend that sews to help me with that since the biggest gap is at the back. Here is a picture of it so far with the wig I got.






I made it shorter so I wouldn't have problems getting on and off rides and wouldn't step on it. I'll post pictures of the arrow bag once I have all the sewing done.


----------



## ivey_family

Just got home from camping for five days, so while I work on laundry, I'll try to get caught up.



peachygreen said:


> Other than having to sew the buttons on the dress - Dress 1 of 2 is finished (This is the size 7 - I am finishing up the size 2 right now).  This is most likely for MVMCP but depending on what else I sew it might end up being for our Epcot Candlelight Procession/Christmas Santa Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upload by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> I'm happy with how it came together.  My DD tried it on this morning before I finished the lining and it looks great on her.



Very pretty!  I'll be working on a similar type dress very soon for our MVMCP on Dec. 2nd.  I've got the red Mickey Christmas fabric.  Also, you posted about how many outfits you have left to do...have you considered doing laundry part way through the week?  I usually make outfits for half the trip and do laundry.  It saves luggage space and they get more use from the clothes I spend so much time on.  



kgleine said:


> blessedmom4 asked me to post these here, this is last years costumes, flynn rapunzel and pascal (my hair glows!):
> 
> and the detail shots of cinderella:



Everything is simply amazing!  I've been to some cons over the years and your work is on par with the master seamstresses I've run across!  Take a bow!  And, please continue to join us here!




pumpkinpatchquilter said:


>



Super cute!



Amyhoff said:


> I finished my daughter's Cinderella dress that the mice made.  I am including a picture of the dress, but there is also a white underskirt that I still have to put the waist in.  I made it removable so that she can wear the entire dress to our 1900 Park Fare ADR, but she can take off the underskirt when we head back to MK for the evening.  It will still be hot.
> 
> We leave in 9 days!!  Almost all my sewing is completed!  Woohoo!!



Very pretty!  She will be a hit!



dianemom2 said:


> I'd wait a little bit.  Brother is coming out with a brand new embroidery only machine that will go up to a 12x7 frame.  It is supposed to come out in early October.  Besides that I don't know of an embroidery only machine that has such a large field.  Most of the machines that have a larger embroidery field are also sewing machines.
> 
> Here is a link to the Brother website with the new machine:
> http://www.brother-usa.com/homesewing/ModelDetail.aspx?ProductID=VE2200&ref=mega#.UEayKSLAETA
> 
> I am hoping to look at it and play with it a little bit at the Sewing Expo in October.  I really hope that they have one there.



I am drooling on that machine, but for that price I would buy a used multi-needle before I'd spend $5000 on a single needle machine!  Actually, that is my long-term plan.  




ncmomof2 said:


> So we are leaving for Disney in three days    Yeah!  I finally have some pictures to post.  Our computer died earlier in the summer so I had no way of transfering my photos.  I did post of facebook but could not get on here.  SO here are two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made 15 total dresses for my two girls.  I made BS a copy of LS birthday dress.  Here it is, I think I posted it before...



Gorgeous as always!  I can't wait to see in action pics!



TinkNH said:


> Its not sewing..I painted these but I was excited about them and wanted to share...hope thats ok.
> 
> These are our costumes for MNSSHP on the 21st.  DH and i will be CDA agents, DD10 is Sully, DS4 is Mike and DD4 is Boo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 more sleeps



Very clever costumes!  Please post pics afterwards!




dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I made today.  My embroidery machine is still in the shop for its tune up so I couldn't do any appliques on it.



(Oops, I goofed up the photo link.) How pretty!  Is is for your niece or a Big Give?



peachygreen said:


> Short of doing a full lining is there a trick on a full circle skirt to doing a hemmed finish?  I normally give up and end up putting a ruffle on the end or adding double sided bias tape to finish up the skirt, but I really don't want to do either for this dress.  On a couple full circle skirts I've done 2 circles sewed them together and then turned it right side out so there was a perfect hem at the base.  Then I just top stitch it down so it stays flat.  That takes up a lot of material though and can make it heavy.  This skirt is a flannel skirt so I don't really want to do two layers of flannel.
> 
> By trying to fold the hem on a circle it puckers and folds because I'm trying to make something bigger smaller by the nature of a circle.  So after I put the hem in it trys to fold up on itself.
> 
> I feel I must be doing something wrong.
> 
> Any suggestions?



As someone else mentioned, a narrow rolled hem is the easiest solution.  You can also run a line of stitching about a quarter inch from the inner edge and pull the threads slightly to take in the fullness you're talking about.  You could also just serge the edge, or do a serged rolled hem.



dianemom2 said:


> Also, I can't remember if it was on here or on FB that we had a discussion about sewing the legs on diaper covers.  Well, today I saw an adorable baby outfit posted on the Fabric Fairy's website.  The woman who made it did a couple of lines of shirring around the legs.  That seems like the perfect solution to me.  The shirring puts very little elastic close to the legs and is very stretchy.



That was here, for me.  Shirring does sound like a good idea.  I kind of shortened the process with the pattern we were talking about.  I'll try to post some pics later in the week.  I'm in a huge crunch to get them all done for a mom-to-mom sale next Saturday.  My dh made a business logo for me, too, that I'm excited to share!  



pyrxtc said:


> I finished it except for some taking in around the collar. I need a friend that sews to help me with that since the biggest gap is at the back. Here is a picture of it so far with the wig I got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made it shorter so I wouldn't have problems getting on and off rides and wouldn't step on it. I'll post pictures of the arrow bag once I have all the sewing done.



Very, very pretty!  I know those days where everything goes wonky!  Breathing breaks are a good plan!

So, as I mentioned above, after spending most of this year sewing things to sell, I'm finally going to launch my little business next Saturday at a sale.  I'm a nervous wreck that nothing will sell, that I'll freeze up making change, that xyz will go wrong - mostly silly fears.    I've been saving my pennies for an embroidery machine, so this is my big push to put my fund over the top.  I hope!  Please say a prayer for me this week!

Regards,
C.


----------



## TinkNH

pequele said:


> They did this to us for our Feb trip this year!!! Had all our seats and before we left, had a change of plane (long before the trip) so had to reseat people. They could not explain to me how the heck they needed to reseat the WHOLE plane yet couldn't manage to get traveling parties together! My mom, myself and 3 yo had seats in DIFFERENT ROWS! HOW DOES AN AIRLINE SEAT A 3yo ALONE???? Stupid airline couldn't do ANYTHING! NOT EVEN AT CHECK IN!!! WE had to wait til the plane boarded to get on and ask passengers if they would not mind switching seats as they were seated next to a 3yo who would now be traveling alone! Yeh I made sure to announce to people that I had to do the airlines job for then because they were to stupid to do it for us!!!
> 
> Needless to say, I filed a complaint with Delta upon our return and got not only double miles for all of us because of their rude and incompetent gate attendants in Atlanta, but $100 vouchers for future use...oh good! CAN'T even use the stupid things to book flights together because you can only use ONE voucher per reservation unless I book through a human (which costs $25 a freakin person!!!). ARGH!!! Stupid Delta!  Whatever you do, just remember there will be some nice folks on your flight who WILL switch seats for ya!



I plan to call them at 12:01 am I just do not understand this AT. ALL.  And I have heard several similar stories..one involved a 10 month old flying OVERSEAS, 14 hr flight, seated 10 rows behind her newly adoptive mother.    I dont have a problem if they split us into 2 groups that cant be together, or even if we have to have 1 person across the aisle but really you think its ok to separate little kids from their adults?  I could see if everyone was over 16 or so..fine, I wouldnt care..but really


----------



## TinkNH

pyrxtc said:


> Well, after fixing my machine, or getting to work again, I proceeded to pin the sleeves into the dress and sew each of them in. I wanted to check how it looked so far before I overlocked the seams and so I turned the top half right side out. I had sewed them both on _inside out_ ! UGH !!
> 
> So I took took my seam ripper and carefully ripped out both of them. I took a 30 minute breathe and tried again on one sleeve. Turned it right side and it looked okay so I took another 30 minute breathe.
> 
> I finished it except for some taking in around the collar. I need a friend that sews to help me with that since the biggest gap is at the back. Here is a picture of it so far with the wig I got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made it shorter so I wouldn't have problems getting on and off rides and wouldn't step on it. I'll post pictures of the arrow bag once I have all the sewing done.




sorry you had issues with the sleeves..but it looks awesome!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

We could still use some help with Noah's Big give. We could use things like Family Wish shirts, Jedi Robes for the little boys, a Darth Vader cape for little Emily Elizabeth, a family scrap book etc....come on over and see if there is something you could help with if you'd like!!! The ship date isnt till mid October, so there is plenty of time!!

If you havent joined before, please come on over - you'd be very welcome!!! There is never any pressure, just join in when you can!!!

Thanks Everyone!!! It takes all of us to make this work!!

Wendy


----------



## goteamwood

billwendy said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> We could still use some help with Noah's Big give. We could use things like Family Wish shirts, Jedi Robes for the little boys, a Darth Vader cape for little Emily Elizabeth, a family scrap book etc....come on over and see if there is something you could help with if you'd like!!! The ship date isnt till mid October, so there is plenty of time!!
> 
> If you havent joined before, please come on over - you'd be very welcome!!! There is never any pressure, just join in when you can!!!
> 
> Thanks Everyone!!! It takes all of us to make this work!!
> 
> Wendy



I signed up to do a hoodie for Noah. But I'm not clear on what family wish shirts are. I'm new.


----------



## billwendy

goteamwood said:


> I signed up to do a hoodie for Noah. But I'm not clear on what family wish shirts are. I'm new.



Thanks so much for doing the hoodie for Noah!!!

The family Wish shirts are just matching shirts for the family - iron on's or embroidered - that say something like Noah's Wish Trip - and have some characters on it - there are some designs on the thread that you could use, or the creative disigns thread is super about making designs!!!

Thanks for asking and joining us!!!


----------



## PurpleEars

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I made this one for my daughter three years ago for Halloween.  Here she's wearing it for Pirate Day at Kindergarten.  I found the patterns on ycmt.com.  The top is the corset top with shirred back and the skirt is the layered tulle twirl skirt.  The top did actually stay up better than this, she kept pulling it down.  It would have been really cute with a peasant top but I was too lazy to make one and just had her wear a long-sleeved t-shirt.



This is a very cute pirate outfit!



peachygreen said:


> Short of doing a full lining is there a trick on a full circle skirt to doing a hemmed finish?  I normally give up and end up putting a ruffle on the end or adding double sided bias tape to finish up the skirt, but I really don't want to do either for this dress.  On a couple full circle skirts I've done 2 circles sewed them together and then turned it right side out so there was a perfect hem at the base.  Then I just top stitch it down so it stays flat.  That takes up a lot of material though and can make it heavy.  This skirt is a flannel skirt so I don't really want to do two layers of flannel.
> 
> By trying to fold the hem on a circle it puckers and folds because I'm trying to make something bigger smaller by the nature of a circle.  So after I put the hem in it trys to fold up on itself.
> 
> I feel I must be doing something wrong.
> 
> Any suggestions?



I would suggest serging the edge.



megan10310 said:


> New here. Love seeing all of the creations, I am very new to sewing, but gaining inspiration after reading your thread.
> 
> Right now I am working on autograph quilts for my three kids (ds6, dd3, dd1) from our February trip. Coming together nicely considering I had never made anything with a sewing machine! My mom has been giving advice and encouragement. Will post pics when I have a finished product.



Welcome! I can't wait to see pictures of your quilts!



goteamwood said:


> I finally got a chance to take my PE770 into the local Brother service place today, (which hasn't been easy since I didn't care to take my twin toddlers with me for that particular errand.)
> The crotchety old guy who owns the shop for longer than I have been alive was able to show me how to clear out what was errant thread in the path of the thread, which explains the intermittent issue with it stopping. Basically there was a little bit of thread that was sometimes causing the sensors to think there was a tension issue. So...
> While I was there he pretty much all but said how crappy the PE770 was a terrible machine and tried about a half-dozen ways to convince me I should just return it and buy one from him... Also tried to convince me that for ONLY $1000 he would sell me a used/refurb older machine that only uses floppy disks (of which I don't have a computer that can read/write and haven't since 1998.) Which, BTW, I am sure is an awesome machine, and it DID have a bigger hoop, but I was a little put off by the suggestion that my machine sucks (I don't think it does, I am pretty happy.) and the hard sell. Unfortunately it is the closest Brother dealer/service place, so I am hoping I don't need to visit often, but it is not implausible. Thankfully he didn't charge me for the service, but he did manage to drop the screw into the bottom of the machine, so I am gonna want to fish that out before I start anything, since he says it shouldn't bother anything, but somehow the idea of a random screw floating around under my bobbin makes me sort of nervous. sigh.
> fingers crossed that the removal of that thread will make it all better.



I hope your machine will work better now.



pyrxtc said:


> Well, after fixing my machine, or getting to work again, I proceeded to pin the sleeves into the dress and sew each of them in. I wanted to check how it looked so far before I overlocked the seams and so I turned the top half right side out. I had sewed them both on _inside out_ ! UGH !!
> 
> So I took took my seam ripper and carefully ripped out both of them. I took a 30 minute breathe and tried again on one sleeve. Turned it right side and it looked okay so I took another 30 minute breathe.
> 
> I finished it except for some taking in around the collar. I need a friend that sews to help me with that since the biggest gap is at the back. Here is a picture of it so far with the wig I got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made it shorter so I wouldn't have problems getting on and off rides and wouldn't step on it. I'll post pictures of the arrow bag once I have all the sewing done.



The dress looks great (even though it caused you quite a bit of troubles).



ivey_family said:


> So, as I mentioned above, after spending most of this year sewing things to sell, I'm finally going to launch my little business next Saturday at a sale.  I'm a nervous wreck that nothing will sell, that I'll freeze up making change, that xyz will go wrong - mostly silly fears.    I've been saving my pennies for an embroidery machine, so this is my big push to put my fund over the top.  I hope!  Please say a prayer for me this week!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



I am sure you will do great at the sale!


----------



## dianemom2

pyrxtc said:


> Well, after fixing my machine, or getting to work again, I proceeded to pin the sleeves into the dress and sew each of them in. I wanted to check how it looked so far before I overlocked the seams and so I turned the top half right side out. I had sewed them both on _inside out_ ! UGH !!


The dress looks great!  I hate when I do something like sewing on the sleeves inside out.  I despise picking out stitches but we all end up having to do it.



ivey_family said:


> I am drooling on that machine, but for that price I would buy a used multi-needle before I'd spend $5000 on a single needle machine!  Actually, that is my long-term plan.
> 
> (Oops, I goofed up the photo link.) How pretty!  Is is for your niece or a Big
> 
> That was here, for me.  Shirring does sound like a good idea.  I kind of shortened the process with the pattern we were talking about.
> 
> 
> So, as I mentioned above, after spending most of this year sewing things to sell, I'm finally going to launch my little business next Saturday at a sale.  I'm a nervous wreck that nothing will sell, that I'll freeze up making change, that xyz will go wrong - mostly silly fears.    I've been saving my pennies for an embroidery machine, so this is my big push to put my fund over the top.  I hope!  Please say a prayer for me this week!
> 
> Regards,
> C.


I agree that the machine seems to carry a very high price.  That's why I am hoping to see it in person and figure out why they are getting so much $$$ for an embroidery only machine.   You can definitely find some good deals on used  6 needle machines  but I've never really seen one up close.  They seem quite complicated. 

The Rapunzel dress is for my niece.  She told me that her favorite princess is Rapunzel so I made it as one of her holiday gifts.  I have the material for a Belle dress too but we'll see if I get to that.

I really liked the idea of using the shirring on the diaper covers.  It seems like it would work pretty well.  The pattern that they had posted was Butterick 3405 which seems very cute.  I might pick it up the next time they have Butterick patterns on sale for 99 cents.  I can't wait to see how you modified the diaper cover pattern.

I hope that you sell a ton of stuff next weekend.  You've been busy preparing for so long.  I am sure you won't forget to make change and that most everything will go very smoothly.  Good luck!


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

WyomingMomof6 said:


>


I love this outfit and considered purchasing this pattern as well!! My daughter wants to be a pirate princess for Halloween so this would be perfect!  Did you make the pirate hat as well?  If you did how did you do it?  Thanks for your help!!


----------



## goteamwood

billwendy said:


> Thanks so much for doing the hoodie for Noah!!!
> 
> The family Wish shirts are just matching shirts for the family - iron on's or embroidered - that say something like Noah's Wish Trip - and have some characters on it - there are some designs on the thread that you could use, or the creative disigns thread is super about making designs!!!
> 
> Thanks for asking and joining us!!!



Thanks for clarifying. I will just stick to the hoodie this time around, since we have our own Disney adventure in October and I still have LOTS of stuff I need/want to make for my family and our guests. Maybe next time after our trip is a fond memory I can have a little more time to do more. I think it is a great thing to do for these families. 

I was thinking though about the jedi robes, not that I am volunterring or anything, but maybe a brown hooded towel with a "sash" would work? That way they can use them again at home? I made hooded towels a few years ago for my kids they were super easy. I used THIS TUTORIAL which is very basic sewing.


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

My kiddos are HUGE fans of Phineas and Ferb so of course there has to be a custom outfit designated to this awesome show!!  Here is my DD's Perry dress!  When looking for the perry fabric, all I could find was the flannel kind.  So I decided to make the dress from flannels and it turned out better than I thought!  DD loves how soft it is inside and out 





 close up of hand applique


----------



## goteamwood

OhStuffandFluff said:
			
		

> My kiddos are HUGE fans of Phineas and Ferb so of course there has to be a custom outfit designated to this awesome show!!  Here is my DD's Perry dress!  When looking for the perry fabric, all I could find was the flannel kind.  So I decided to make the dress from flannels and it turned out better than I thought!  DD loves how soft it is inside and out
> close up of hand applique



Love. My boys are big on p&f too. I found perry cotton fabric at Joann. I bought 2 yards without any real plan for it. Maybe bowling shirts someday. I wouldn't think of using flannel as anything but pjs. Maybe I should reconsider? Well done, very cute.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

OhStuffandFluff said:


> I love this outfit and considered purchasing this pattern as well!! My daughter wants to be a pirate princess for Halloween so this would be perfect!  Did you make the pirate hat as well?  If you did how did you do it?  Thanks for your help!!



No, she made the hook and the pirate hat at school.  It was just made out of construction paper.  It didn't last too long, lol.  I don't know of any patterns for a pirate hat but maybe someone else has!

Thanks everyone for the comments about my little pirate girl!


----------



## kgleine

peachygreen said:


> Short of doing a full lining is there a trick on a full circle skirt to doing a hemmed finish?  I normally give up and end up putting a ruffle on the end or adding double sided bias tape to finish up the skirt, but I really don't want to do either for this dress.  On a couple full circle skirts I've done 2 circles sewed them together and then turned it right side out so there was a perfect hem at the base.  Then I just top stitch it down so it stays flat.  That takes up a lot of material though and can make it heavy.  This skirt is a flannel skirt so I don't really want to do two layers of flannel.
> 
> By trying to fold the hem on a circle it puckers and folds because I'm trying to make something bigger smaller by the nature of a circle.  So after I put the hem in it trys to fold up on itself.
> 
> I feel I must be doing something wrong.
> 
> Any suggestions?



http://www.burdastyle.com/techniques/how-to-hem-a-circle-skirt such a good easy tutorial for it!!!!! 



ivey_family said:


> J
> 
> 
> Everything is simply amazing!  I've been to some cons over the years and your work is on par with the master seamstresses I've run across!  Take a bow!  And, please continue to join us here!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



thank you!!!  i have worked very hard teaching myself to do this  that comment just blows me away! i have been to one con ever this past june and the master seamstress stuff seemed so elite!


----------



## goteamwood

WyomingMomof6 said:
			
		

> No, she made the hook and the pirate hat at school.  It was just made out of construction paper.  It didn't last too long, lol.  I don't know of any patterns for a pirate hat but maybe someone else has!
> 
> Thanks everyone for the comments about my little pirate girl!



I don't know about making one, though I did find a couple tutorials in pinterest using felt. I bought (gasp!) two for my boys for the pirates and pals fireworks cruise from amazon. They were $10-11 each but seem well-made, not felt, so I'm hoping they can have life beyond that one event. I'm pretty sure they were called "captain hook hat" even though they don't look at all like hooks hat. Much easier than making them I think.


----------



## billwendy

I just noticed we could really use some ID tags for Noah's big give to hang on the kids strollers. Piper volunteered to do one for big brother Alex's wheelchair already that is going to be COOL!!! But, it'd be nice for a tag for the strollers (a pink one and a green one) too!!!

Thanks for thinking about it!!


----------



## love to stitch

OhStuffandFluff said:


> My kiddos are HUGE fans of Phineas and Ferb so of course there has to be a custom outfit designated to this awesome show!!  Here is my DD's Perry dress!  When looking for the perry fabric, all I could find was the flannel kind.  So I decided to make the dress from flannels and it turned out better than I thought!  DD loves how soft it is inside and out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of hand applique



Your daughter and her dress are very cute.


----------



## sewmess

sewmess said:


> I finally have something Disney to post!!
> 
> I made these for a little girl who's going to the world for the very first time.  They are leaving tomorrow night (she's a little under the weather today, so we're hoping she's feeling better tomorrow)
> 
> Basic applique Tshirt and the winging it skort.  (I used Simplicity 2684, shortened the capris, added a waistband with drawstring)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I upcycled the bag from a thrift store tshirt.  I've done this a few times, but this is the first time using ribbon as binding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pocket (which is a little lopsided) is made from a sleeve.



Okay - I think I've got this picture thing right this time...I hit something I shouldn't have at flickr - Sorry.


----------



## PrincessMickey

pyrxtc said:


> Well, after fixing my machine, or getting to work again, I proceeded to pin the sleeves into the dress and sew each of them in. I wanted to check how it looked so far before I overlocked the seams and so I turned the top half right side out. I had sewed them both on _inside out_ ! UGH !!
> 
> So I took took my seam ripper and carefully ripped out both of them. I took a 30 minute breathe and tried again on one sleeve. Turned it right side and it looked okay so I took another 30 minute breathe.
> 
> I finished it except for some taking in around the collar. I need a friend that sews to help me with that since the biggest gap is at the back. Here is a picture of it so far with the wig I got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made it shorter so I wouldn't have problems getting on and off rides and wouldn't step on it. I'll post pictures of the arrow bag once I have all the sewing done.



I've had sewing days like that too, it looks great though!!!



ivey_family said:


> I mentioned above, after spending most of this year sewing things to sell, I'm finally going to launch my little business next Saturday at a sale.  I'm a nervous wreck that nothing will sell, that I'll freeze up making change, that xyz will go wrong - mostly silly fears.    I've been saving my pennies for an embroidery machine, so this is my big push to put my fund over the top.  I hope!  Please say a prayer for me this week!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



I'm sure you will do great and sell lots of stuff. I know you have been working hard and your stuff looks awesome. Juat remember to breathe a few times and I'm sure it will go alot better than you thought it would.



OhStuffandFluff said:


> My kiddos are HUGE fans of Phineas and Ferb so of course there has to be a custom outfit designated to this awesome show!!  Here is my DD's Perry dress!  When looking for the perry fabric, all I could find was the flannel kind.  So I decided to make the dress from flannels and it turned out better than I thought!  DD loves how soft it is inside and out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of hand applique



Looks great, I might like a dress made out of flannel, it would be so warm and soft! Although I might be tempted to fall asleep during the day if I wore it feeling so cozy in flannel.



sewmess said:


> Okay - I think I've got this picture thing right this time...I hit something I shouldn't have at flickr - Sorry.



Love the dress! and great idea on the bag too!



So I have a non sewing question. Any ideas on a book or two for a 14 year old boy. My nephews birthday is coming up and he watches way too much tv and plays way too many video games. I want him to get him reading.


----------



## peachygreen

kgleine said:


> http://www.burdastyle.com/techniques/how-to-hem-a-circle-skirt such a good easy tutorial for it!!!!!
> !



I always forget I have more feet then just the standard foot and the button foot.  That tutorial helps.  I'm going to try it out today.


----------



## peachygreen

I bought the top fabirc a long time ago (either last year or the year before) and plan to make skirts out of it for Thanksgiving on our trip this year.  I was thinking of doing a 2 layered skirt and I'm trying to decide if the bottom material would look good as an underskirt (about as much as you see would peek out).  Do they go well enough together?  I can't decide if I should just do a single layer skirt with the turkeys or if I should do the 2 layer skirt.  Be honest please.




Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr


----------



## Piper

peachygreen said:


> I bought the top fabirc a long time ago (either last year or the year before) and plan to make skirts out of it for Thanksgiving on our trip this year.  I was thinking of doing a 2 layered skirt and I'm trying to decide if the bottom material would look good as an underskirt (about as much as you see would peek out).  Do they go well enough together?  I can't decide if I should just do a single layer skirt with the turkeys or if I should do the 2 layer skirt.  Be honest please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr



Do you have enough to make a reversible circle skirt.  That way you would get 2 skirts and just pack 1!


----------



## pyrxtc

OhStuffandFluff said:


> My kiddos are HUGE fans of Phineas and Ferb so of course there has to be a custom outfit designated to this awesome show!!  Here is my DD's Perry dress!  When looking for the perry fabric, all I could find was the flannel kind.  So I decided to make the dress from flannels and it turned out better than I thought!  DD loves how soft it is inside and out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of hand applique



I love this Perry dress. It is so cute and looks soft, even in the picture.



peachygreen said:


> I bought the top fabirc a long time ago (either last year or the year before) and plan to make skirts out of it for Thanksgiving on our trip this year.  I was thinking of doing a 2 layered skirt and I'm trying to decide if the bottom material would look good as an underskirt (about as much as you see would peek out).  Do they go well enough together?  I can't decide if I should just do a single layer skirt with the turkeys or if I should do the 2 layer skirt.  Be honest please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr



I think they go good together. It is really cute. As long as it's not showing as a ruffle because you wouldn't be able to read all the cute words.


----------



## Colleen27

dianemom2 said:


> I didn't get the email about it but I did see it on the website.  I was very interested and asked about the Babylock version of it when I took my Ellageo in for service earlier this week.  It is very expensive.  The lady at the store told me that they expect the new machine to cost $6995 but they plan to sell it for $4995.  That seems super expensive for an embroidery only machine.  Of course the Quattro sells for $10K so I guess it is much less than that.



 That is NOT what I expected from a "mid-priced" (their words) embroidery only machine! It is 50 miles to the nearest Brother dealer so I haven't had a chance to look at prices. 

Oh well, back to drooling over the "cheap" $1500 Janome Memory Craft I've been ogling at our local quilting shop all year.  I'd been leaning that way already simply because it is nice having the shop closer to home if I need supplies or service.


----------



## dianemom2

PrincessMickey said:


> So I have a non sewing question. Any ideas on a book or two for a 14 year old boy. My nephews birthday is coming up and he watches way too much tv and plays way too many video games. I want him to get him reading.


I'm not up on too many boy oriented books.  Sorry I can't help out.



peachygreen said:


> I bought the top fabirc a long time ago (either last year or the year before) and plan to make skirts out of it for Thanksgiving on our trip this year.  I was thinking of doing a 2 layered skirt and I'm trying to decide if the bottom material would look good as an underskirt (about as much as you see would peek out).  Do they go well enough together?  I can't decide if I should just do a single layer skirt with the turkeys or if I should do the 2 layer skirt.  Be honest please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr


I think they are both very cute.  I probably would have picked another fabric with a little more contrast but I still think they'll look nice together.



Colleen27 said:


> That is NOT what I expected from a "mid-priced" (their words) embroidery only machine! It is 50 miles to the nearest Brother dealer so I haven't had a chance to look at prices.
> 
> Oh well, back to drooling over the "cheap" $1500 Janome Memory Craft I've been ogling at our local quilting shop all year.  I'd been leaning that way already simply because it is nice having the shop closer to home if I need supplies or service.


I know!  So expensive!  I'm hoping that she over-estimated on the pricing.  But I guess that would techinically be in the middle of the price range.  Since the Quattro is around $10K and the PE 770 is under $1K, I guess that $5K does fall in the middle.  I was certainly hoping it would be less expensive.  I'm still going to look at it and hopefully play with it at the Sewing Expo.  Maybe in a year or two, I will be able to find one second hand.  Just yesterday somebody locally was advertising a second hand Quattro for $4,500.  I'd way rather buy that then the new machine for $5K.

Also, I don't know if any of you have a Big Lots near where you live.  I stopped in one today when I picked up my Ellageo from its spa treatment.  When I was there, I found a Rowent iron for $39!  The same iron was around $100 on Amazon and it was $147 at Sears.


----------



## PurpleEars

OhStuffandFluff said:


> My kiddos are HUGE fans of Phineas and Ferb so of course there has to be a custom outfit designated to this awesome show!!  Here is my DD's Perry dress!  When looking for the perry fabric, all I could find was the flannel kind.  So I decided to make the dress from flannels and it turned out better than I thought!  DD loves how soft it is inside and out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of hand applique



Great job on the dress! The flannel looks nice and soft in the picture.



sewmess said:


> Okay - I think I've got this picture thing right this time...I hit something I shouldn't have at flickr - Sorry.



I really like your outfit! What a clever idea to upcycle bags.



peachygreen said:


> I bought the top fabirc a long time ago (either last year or the year before) and plan to make skirts out of it for Thanksgiving on our trip this year.  I was thinking of doing a 2 layered skirt and I'm trying to decide if the bottom material would look good as an underskirt (about as much as you see would peek out).  Do they go well enough together?  I can't decide if I should just do a single layer skirt with the turkeys or if I should do the 2 layer skirt.  Be honest please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr



I think they go very well together.



dianemom2 said:


> Also, I don't know if any of you have a Big Lots near where you live.  I stopped in one today when I picked up my Ellageo from its spa treatment.  When I was there, I found a Rowent iron for $39!  The same iron was around $100 on Amazon and it was $147 at Sears.



That's a great deal that you got on the iron. I hope your Ellageo is very happy now that it is back from the spa.


----------



## love to stitch

sewmess said:


> I finally have something Disney to post!!
> 
> I made these for a little girl who's going to the world for the very first time.  They are leaving tomorrow night (she's a little under the weather today, so we're hoping she's feeling better tomorrow)
> 
> Basic applique Tshirt and the winging it skort.  (I used Simplicity 2684, shortened the capris, added a waistband with drawstring)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I upcycled the bag from a thrift store tshirt.  I've done this a few times, but this is the first time using ribbon as binding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pocket (which is a little lopsided) is made from a sleeve.



Those are adorable and I hope she has a wonderful first trip.



peachygreen said:


> I bought the top fabirc a long time ago (either last year or the year before) and plan to make skirts out of it for Thanksgiving on our trip this year.  I was thinking of doing a 2 layered skirt and I'm trying to decide if the bottom material would look good as an underskirt (about as much as you see would peek out).  Do they go well enough together?  I can't decide if I should just do a single layer skirt with the turkeys or if I should do the 2 layer skirt.  Be honest please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr



I think they look nice together.


----------



## ivey_family

OhStuffandFluff said:


> My kiddos are HUGE fans of Phineas and Ferb so of course there has to be a custom outfit designated to this awesome show!!  Here is my DD's Perry dress!  When looking for the perry fabric, all I could find was the flannel kind.  So I decided to make the dress from flannels and it turned out better than I thought!  DD loves how soft it is inside and out



That looks so comfy and cute!  Your dd seems to love it!



sewmess said:


> I finally have something Disney to post!!
> 
> I made these for a little girl who's going to the world for the very first time.  They are leaving tomorrow night (she's a little under the weather today, so we're hoping she's feeling better tomorrow)
> 
> Basic applique Tshirt and the winging it skort.  (I used Simplicity 2684, shortened the capris, added a waistband with drawstring)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I upcycled the bag from a thrift store tshirt.  I've done this a few times, but this is the first time using ribbon as binding.



Both are really cute!  Great idea for a bag!



peachygreen said:


> I bought the top fabirc a long time ago (either last year or the year before) and plan to make skirts out of it for Thanksgiving on our trip this year.  I was thinking of doing a 2 layered skirt and I'm trying to decide if the bottom material would look good as an underskirt (about as much as you see would peek out).  Do they go well enough together?  I can't decide if I should just do a single layer skirt with the turkeys or if I should do the 2 layer skirt.  Be honest please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr



You said be honest, so is is my personal opinion.  Both fabrics are really cute, but I don't think they work perfectly together.  The main color pallettes are so different (primaries vs pinks/purples) even though the background is similar.  If you're questioning it, I think you'll be happier with a different fabric or only using the turkeys.  It might work if you found a third fabric to unite them somehow - something darker with both pallettes.

*PurpleEars* - I forgot to say yesterday that I hope you're getting back to normal very quickly!  I look forward to seeing your pictures!



Here are some photos from the diaper covers I'm working on.  The pattern is on YCMT by Tie Dye Diva.  The first change I made was NOT to round the end of each ruffle because I used my ruffler foot to directly attach each piece.  I couldn't guarentee the length would be perfect, so no rounded ends.  I would not leave that out again, and I would ruffle each strip alone and then stretch or gather while attaching more as a seperate step.

Normally the pattern has you close the crotch seam, fold over the seam allowance and then attach bias tape inside the legs to form a casing.  I dreaded doing that for 15 covers, so I came up with an alternative.  I left the crotch open, serged the edges and just made the seam allowance into the casing by stitching 3/8" from the fold.  






Then, I threaded the elastic on both legs and closed the crotch seam as the final step.  Here's how that ended up looking.  Even if I add bias tape in the future, I think I would do it in this order because it's so much less hassle to work on a flatter area rather than a tight circle.






Here's a finished cover:






And, finally, my new logo.  For those who are new, I explained the name a thread or two ago.  It comes from an old song that I love called "Mairzy Doats".  There is lots of history, both national and personal attached to the song.  

Those are my own kids.  I took photos of them on our swingset and my dh sillouette-ized them!  I'm SO thrilled with how it came out!  (I removed all contact info, so I hope that will satisfy the censors!  I just wanted to share the final product with all of you who have encouraged me all year, not make sales here!)






I probably won't be on much this week while I finish getting ready for the sale, but I thank you all very much for ALL the kind words this year!!!  It means a lot to me!!!

Regards,
C.


----------



## Tigger1221

Hello, I LOVE everything you all make. I have a quick question about the machines you use. My mom has sewn since she was little but I had a baby girl 3 months ago and she is really getting back into it. Her sewing machine broke recently. I was showing her what you all do and told her I wanted her to be able to do that with all the cute appliques and stuff. 

So my question is: Is there a sewing machine that does this thats better than others and is not too expensive?

I know we have a place that sells Bernia's and I think another that sells brothers. Is one brand better than the other?

Thanks. THis is going to be her christmas present to herself.


----------



## tricia

PrincessMickey said:


> Love the dress! and great idea on the bag too!
> 
> 
> 
> So I have a non sewing question. Any ideas on a book or two for a 14 year old boy. My nephews birthday is coming up and he watches way too much tv and plays way too many video games. I want him to get him reading.



I have a 15 yr old boy, so I have a few suggestions.  Maximum Ride series, Hunger Games series, Theodore Boone,


----------



## VBAndrea

Just a quick drive by to comment on photos -- and I know I've missed some.  I'm trying to keep up though -- I worked Friday and today was hectic with a soccer game that took up about 4 hours of time with prep for snacks, driving, etc. and a pool party that was 3 hours with an hour drive each way -- so I on;y did two things but have barely been home!





dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I made today.  My embroidery machine is still in the shop for its tune up so I couldn't do any appliques on it.


That is beautiful.  I love the fabrics you used -- they compliment each other so well.



love to stitch said:


> I made these pirate outfits for my grandchildren to wear on a Disney cruise. I used Simplicity 2561 for both. My grandson wouldn't let me take a picture of him with the outfit on but my granddaughter was having a great time and she is wearing my shoes.


Very cute and what a sweet n' sassy pose from your dgd.



sewmess said:


> I finally have something Disney to post!!
> 
> I made these for a little girl who's going to the world for the very first time.  They are leaving tomorrow night (she's a little under the weather today, so we're hoping she's feeling better tomorrow)
> 
> Basic applique Tshirt and the winging it skort.  (I used Simplicity 2684, shortened the capris, added a waistband with drawstring)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I upcycled the bag from a thrift store tshirt.  I've done this a few times, but this is the first time using ribbon as binding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pocket (which is a little lopsided) is made from a sleeve.


Both are great and how sweet of you to make something for a friend.  I hope the little girl feels better for her trip.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I made this one for my daughter three years ago for Halloween.  Here she's wearing it for Pirate Day at Kindergarten.  I found the patterns on ycmt.com.  The top is the corset top with shirred back and the skirt is the layered tulle twirl skirt.  The top did actually stay up better than this, she kept pulling it down.  It would have been really cute with a peasant top but I was too lazy to make one and just had her wear a long-sleeved t-shirt.


That is great too and another awesome pirate pose!



pyrxtc said:


> Well, after fixing my machine, or getting to work again, I proceeded to pin the sleeves into the dress and sew each of them in. I wanted to check how it looked so far before I overlocked the seams and so I turned the top half right side out. I had sewed them both on _inside out_ ! UGH !!
> 
> So I took took my seam ripper and carefully ripped out both of them. I took a 30 minute breathe and tried again on one sleeve. Turned it right side and it looked okay so I took another 30 minute breathe.
> 
> I finished it except for some taking in around the collar. I need a friend that sews to help me with that since the biggest gap is at the back. Here is a picture of it so far with the wig I got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made it shorter so I wouldn't have problems getting on and off rides and wouldn't step on it. I'll post pictures of the arrow bag once I have all the sewing done.


WOW!  That is looking awesome!



OhStuffandFluff said:


> My kiddos are HUGE fans of Phineas and Ferb so of course there has to be a custom outfit designated to this awesome show!!  Here is my DD's Perry dress!  When looking for the perry fabric, all I could find was the flannel kind.  So I decided to make the dress from flannels and it turned out better than I thought!  DD loves how soft it is inside and out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of hand applique


Love it and the flannel must be super comfy.  I had a flannel skirt once that I loved until I got some chemical on it in chemistry lab and burned a hole in it 


peachygreen said:


> I bought the top fabirc a long time ago (either last year or the year before) and plan to make skirts out of it for Thanksgiving on our trip this year.  I was thinking of doing a 2 layered skirt and I'm trying to decide if the bottom material would look good as an underskirt (about as much as you see would peek out).  Do they go well enough together?  I can't decide if I should just do a single layer skirt with the turkeys or if I should do the 2 layer skirt.  Be honest please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr


Since you want honesty I'll be honest too -- they look OK together, but they don't pop.  I think the yellow/gold backgrounds even clash a little since they are similar but not a perfect match.  If you use them together I'd put a bias tape binding on of a color that contrasts both.



ivey_family said:


> Here are some photos from the diaper covers I'm working on.  The pattern is on YCMT by Tie Dye Diva.  The first change I made was NOT to round the end of each ruffle because I used my ruffler foot to directly attach each piece.  I couldn't guarentee the length would be perfect, so no rounded ends.  I would not leave that out again, and I would ruffle each strip alone and then stretch or gather while attaching more as a seperate step.
> 
> Normally the pattern has you close the crotch seam, fold over the seam allowance and then attach bias tape inside the legs to form a casing.  I dreaded doing that for 15 covers, so I came up with an alternative.  I left the crotch open, serged the edges and just made the seam allowance into the casing by stitching 3/8" from the fold.
> 
> 
> Then, I threaded the elastic on both legs and closed the crotch seam as the final step.  Here's how that ended up looking.  Even if I add bias tape in the future, I think I would do it in this order because it's so much less hassle to work on a flatter area rather than a tight circle.
> 
> 
> Here's a finished cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, finally, my new logo.  For those who are new, I explained the name a thread or two ago.  It comes from an old song that I love called "Mairzy Doats".  There is lots of history, both national and personal attached to the song.
> 
> Those are my own kids.  I took photos of them on our swingset and my dh sillouette-ized them!  I'm SO thrilled with how it came out!  (I removed all contact info, so I hope that will satisfy the censors!  I just wanted to share the final product with all of you who have encouraged me all year, not make sales here!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably won't be on much this week while I finish getting ready for the sale, but I thank you all very much for ALL the kind words this year!!!  It means a lot to me!!!
> 
> Regards,
> C.


Great job!  Good luck with the sale.


----------



## tricia

One more book suggestion from my DS.  Vitals by Kathy Reichs.


----------



## starann

peachygreen said:


> I bought the top fabirc a long time ago (either last year or the year before) and plan to make skirts out of it for Thanksgiving on our trip this year.  I was thinking of doing a 2 layered skirt and I'm trying to decide if the bottom material would look good as an underskirt (about as much as you see would peek out).  Do they go well enough together?  I can't decide if I should just do a single layer skirt with the turkeys or if I should do the 2 layer skirt.  Be honest please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr



I don't think they clash, but I think a solid color for an underskirt or a bottom ruffle would look a LOT better....maybe the red (or orange, can't really tell what color it is) of one of the fingers, and it goes with a fall theme)  Then maybe a hair bow or something with the wording material?  or once on each side for a inside out skirt?


----------



## Help  Please!

Hey Disboutiquers,

I used to look at this thread DAILY...until about a year ago...when I had my own child!  LOL!  Got so busy that I've rarely been able to read it! I'm not a sewer, but would love to learn when I have more time. 

However, we are taking my son to the Magic Kingdom for the 1st time in about a month...would love for him to have an amazing first trip outfit.  Good thing my mother-in-law sews!  Doesn't have to be something that says "1st trip," but I would love something Mickey-themed.  Has anyone seen/made a Mickey-themed toddler costume (would have to be lightweight for weather!) or costume?


----------



## smile5sunshine

Taking a short break from sewing. I'm trying to sew up a skirt and I just realized I've bungled all the math involved with it and am going to have to punt and see if I can salvage things later. *sigh* 



peachygreen said:


> I bought the top fabirc a long time ago (either last year or the year before) and plan to make skirts out of it for Thanksgiving on our trip this year.  I was thinking of doing a 2 layered skirt and I'm trying to decide if the bottom material would look good as an underskirt (about as much as you see would peek out).  Do they go well enough together?  I can't decide if I should just do a single layer skirt with the turkeys or if I should do the 2 layer skirt.  Be honest please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr



I personally think that both fabrics are cute, but don't think they compliment each other very well. If you want to use the hand print turkeys, go with a bold orange, red, or perhaps a chocolate brown so the top layer will really contrast.



PrincessMickey said:


> So I have a non sewing question. Any ideas on a book or two for a 14 year old boy. My nephews birthday is coming up and he watches way too much tv and plays way too many video games. I want him to get him reading.



What about the Percy Jackson series or other series by the same author?



ivey_family said:


> And, finally, my new logo.  For those who are new, I explained the name a thread or two ago.  It comes from an old song that I love called "Mairzy Doats".  There is lots of history, both national and personal attached to the song.
> 
> Those are my own kids.  I took photos of them on our swingset and my dh sillouette-ized them!  I'm SO thrilled with how it came out!  (I removed all contact info, so I hope that will satisfy the censors!  I just wanted to share the final product with all of you who have encouraged me all year, not make sales here!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably won't be on much this week while I finish getting ready for the sale, but I thank you all very much for ALL the kind words this year!!!  It means a lot to me!!!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



HURRAY for finally launching your business! FX that you have good sales and can purchase your machine soon. 



OhStuffandFluff said:


> My kiddos are HUGE fans of Phineas and Ferb so of course there has to be a custom outfit designated to this awesome show!!  Here is my DD's Perry dress!  When looking for the perry fabric, all I could find was the flannel kind.  So I decided to make the dress from flannels and it turned out better than I thought!  DD loves how soft it is inside and out



I LOVE this! So cute!



goteamwood said:


> I finally got a chance to take my PE770 into the local Brother service place today, (which hasn't been easy since I didn't care to take my twin toddlers with me for that particular errand.)
> The crotchety old guy who owns the shop for longer than I have been alive was able to show me how to clear out what was errant thread in the path of the thread, which explains the intermittent issue with it stopping. Basically there was a little bit of thread that was sometimes causing the sensors to think there was a tension issue. So...
> While I was there he pretty much all but said how crappy the PE770 was a terrible machine and tried about a half-dozen ways to convince me I should just return it and buy one from him... Also tried to convince me that for ONLY $1000 he would sell me a used/refurb older machine that only uses floppy disks (of which I don't have a computer that can read/write and haven't since 1998.) Which, BTW, I am sure is an awesome machine, and it DID have a bigger hoop, but I was a little put off by the suggestion that my machine sucks (I don't think it does, I am pretty happy.) and the hard sell. Unfortunately it is the closest Brother dealer/service place, so I am hoping I don't need to visit often, but it is not implausible. Thankfully he didn't charge me for the service, but he did manage to drop the screw into the bottom of the machine, so I am gonna want to fish that out before I start anything, since he says it shouldn't bother anything, but somehow the idea of a random screw floating around under my bobbin makes me sort of nervous. sigh.
> fingers crossed that the removal of that thread will make it all better.



Glad you were able to get your machine fixed up. Sorry, but that guy sounds like he was just trying to make a sale. 



pequele said:


> They did this to us for our Feb trip this year!!! Had all our seats and before we left, had a change of plane (long before the trip) so had to reseat people. They could not explain to me how the heck they needed to reseat the WHOLE plane yet couldn't manage to get traveling parties together! My mom, myself and 3 yo had seats in DIFFERENT ROWS! HOW DOES AN AIRLINE SEAT A 3yo ALONE???? Stupid airline couldn't do ANYTHING! NOT EVEN AT CHECK IN!!! WE had to wait til the plane boarded to get on and ask passengers if they would not mind switching seats as they were seated next to a 3yo who would now be traveling alone! Yeh I made sure to announce to people that I had to do the airlines job for then because they were to stupid to do it for us!!!
> 
> Needless to say, I filed a complaint with Delta upon our return and got not only double miles for all of us because of their rude and incompetent gate attendants in Atlanta, but $100 vouchers for future use...oh good! CAN'T even use the stupid things to book flights together because you can only use ONE voucher per reservation unless I book through a human (which costs $25 a freakin person!!!). ARGH!!! Stupid Delta!  Whatever you do, just remember there will be some nice folks on your flight who WILL switch seats for ya!





TinkNH said:


> I plan to call them at 12:01 am I just do not understand this AT. ALL.  And I have heard several similar stories..one involved a 10 month old flying OVERSEAS, 14 hr flight, seated 10 rows behind her newly adoptive mother.    I dont have a problem if they split us into 2 groups that cant be together, or even if we have to have 1 person across the aisle but really you think its ok to separate little kids from their adults?  I could see if everyone was over 16 or so..fine, I wouldnt care..but really



This makes me SO MAD!!!!  My aunt is a ticketing agent for one of the big companies and she even says that this practice of not assigning families with children seats together is wrong and potentially DANGEROUS. Who's to say that the person your child is seated with isn't a pedophile? If it were me personally, I would be demanding that either the airline fix this themselves (why should I as a paying customer have to do THEIR job?) OR fully refund my money without any penalties for endangering my child. 

Sorry, I tend to get really worked up over how awful airlines have gotten recently. I hope you are able to get the seating worked out.



pyrxtc said:


> Well, after fixing my machine, or getting to work again, I proceeded to pin the sleeves into the dress and sew each of them in. I wanted to check how it looked so far before I overlocked the seams and so I turned the top half right side out. I had sewed them both on _inside out_ ! UGH !!
> 
> So I took took my seam ripper and carefully ripped out both of them. I took a 30 minute breathe and tried again on one sleeve. Turned it right side and it looked okay so I took another 30 minute breathe.
> 
> I finished it except for some taking in around the collar. I need a friend that sews to help me with that since the biggest gap is at the back. Here is a picture of it so far with the wig I got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made it shorter so I wouldn't have problems getting on and off rides and wouldn't step on it. I'll post pictures of the arrow bag once I have all the sewing done.



The dress looks great! I have SO done the sewing sleeves on wrong thing too. 

Okay, now that I've had a chance to clear my head I think I'll head back and try my luck with that skirt again. 

Sunshine


----------



## peachygreen

Most of you have confirmed what I was thinking (thank you) that those 2 fabrics really don't compliment each other as well as I would have liked.  I saw the 2nd one today (and didn't have the first with me) and I bought it with hopes that it would match.  The colors are just close enough but far enough off to not work well.  I wanted some additional opinions.  I think I might make a 2nd skirt with it and have 2.  It makes for a super easy outfit.  I can potentially even reuse the shirt I have planned and wash it during the week (and bring a backup just incase).  

I am almost done with the AK dresses.  I should have pictures tomorrow.  Then I think I am going to do the easy skirts before starting in on some of the other dresses.


----------



## peachygreen

One AK Dress down - 2 to go.  Well its almost done that is. I still have to add the buttons but I want my DD to try it on first.  I also have to do the hem.  I need sleep before I attempt that.




Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr

I think my girls will love it.  I'm making one for each of my girls and one for my 10 month old niece to wear.  I decided that for the baby I was not going to make the skirt as full and I was going to use elastic straps instead of button holes though to make it easier to put on.  This dress is flannel.  Its a little heavier then I am used to, but I think it really came together nicely.


----------



## nannye

Hey everyone, I need suggestions for a twirl skirt pattern from You Can Make This

Anyone suggestions?


----------



## VBAndrea

Deleted double post b/c my internet connection is misbehaving.


----------



## VBAndrea

nannye said:


> Hey everyone, I need suggestions for a twirl skirt pattern from You Can Make This
> 
> Anyone suggestions?



Not form YCMT, but I use this tut for twirl skirts:
http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/2009/05/okey-dokey.html

You can make it with solid fabrics and not do a stripwork.  I also usually make my lower layer longer so it peeks out about 2 inches and then I trim both either with ric rac or bias tape or a combination.


PEACHY:  The AK dress is really cute -- the pic didn't show up but now that I am replying I see it.  My internet is behaving oddly this morning though.


----------



## love to stitch

peachygreen said:


> One AK Dress down - 2 to go.  Well its almost done that is. I still have to add the buttons but I want my DD to try it on first.  I also have to do the hem.  I need sleep before I attempt that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> I think my girls will love it.  I'm making one for each of my girls and one for my 10 month old niece to wear.  I decided that for the baby I was not going to make the skirt as full and I was going to use elastic straps instead of button holes though to make it easier to put on.  This dress is flannel.  Its a little heavier then I am used to, but I think it really came together nicely.



The dress is adorable, the girls will love them.


----------



## dianemom2

PurpleEars said:


> That's a great deal that you got on the iron. I hope your Ellageo is very happy now that it is back from the spa.



Well, I haven't had a chance to test out the Ellageo since it came home yesterday.  On the way home from the spa we started having huge thunderstorms which continued the rest of the evening.  I try not to use my machine if I don't have to when we are having such big storms. 



ivey_family said:


> Here are some photos from the diaper covers I'm working on.  The pattern is on YCMT by Tie Dye Diva.  The first change I made was NOT to round the end of each ruffle because I used my ruffler foot to directly attach each piece.  I couldn't guarentee the length would be perfect, so no rounded ends.  I would not leave that out again, and I would ruffle each strip alone and then stretch or gather while attaching more as a seperate step.
> 
> Normally the pattern has you close the crotch seam, fold over the seam allowance and then attach bias tape inside the legs to form a casing.  I dreaded doing that for 15 covers, so I came up with an alternative.  I left the crotch open, serged the edges and just made the seam allowance into the casing by stitching 3/8" from the fold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I threaded the elastic on both legs and closed the crotch seam as the final step.  Here's how that ended up looking.  Even if I add bias tape in the future, I think I would do it in this order because it's so much less hassle to work on a flatter area rather than a tight circle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a finished cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, finally, my new logo.  For those who are new, I explained the name a thread or two ago.  It comes from an old song that I love called "Mairzy Doats".  There is lots of history, both national and personal attached to the song.
> 
> Those are my own kids.  I took photos of them on our swingset and my dh sillouette-ized them!  I'm SO thrilled with how it came out!  (I removed all contact info, so I hope that will satisfy the censors!  I just wanted to share the final product with all of you who have encouraged me all year, not make sales here!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably won't be on much this week while I finish getting ready for the sale, but I thank you all very much for ALL the kind words this year!!!  It means a lot to me!!!
> 
> Regards,
> C.


I love the way you did the diaper cover legs.  That seems to make a lot of sense.  Did you add some additional length to the leg openings when you cut them out?  I've only made that pattern once and it was such a pain in the you know where, I've never wanted to make it again!  Your way looks a million times easier!

I love your new business card.  That's so cute that you put your kids on there in silhouette!  Good luck at the big sale!



Tigger1221 said:


> Hello, I LOVE everything you all make. I have a quick question about the machines you use. My mom has sewn since she was little but I had a baby girl 3 months ago and she is really getting back into it. Her sewing machine broke recently. I was showing her what you all do and told her I wanted her to be able to do that with all the cute appliques and stuff.
> 
> So my question is: Is there a sewing machine that does this thats better than others and is not too expensive?
> 
> I know we have a place that sells Bernia's and I think another that sells brothers. Is one brand better than the other?
> 
> Thanks. THis is going to be her christmas present to herself.


Well, the first thing I'd do is get your mom's sewing machine checked out.  Older machines were built with better parts.  More metal versus more plastic.  If it can be fixed easily, I'd do that first.  Then if it can't, start looking into a replacement machine.  Bernina's are excellent machines.  My serger is a Bernina and it is a real workhorse!  Some Brother machines are better than others.  Make sure you read the reviews before you purchase one.  Two things to consider.  First- if you can get your mom's old sewing machine fixed, then you spend that money on an embroidery machine to add appliques to all the beautiful things she can sew for your little girl.  Second, if you can't get your old sewing machine fixed, there is a charity that will take it to  fix it or use it for parts.  They then send it to cooperative sewing groups in developing nations where the women sew souvenirs or clothing to support their families.  The charity is called Bikes for the World.  Also, if  your mom is going to get a machine that also does embroidery, make sure you get something that does at least a 5x7 design.  There are lots of machines that will only do a 4x4 but that is pretty small and people outgrow it very, very quickly.



Help said:


> Hey Disboutiquers,
> 
> I used to look at this thread DAILY...until about a year ago...when I had my own child!  LOL!  Got so busy that I've rarely been able to read it! I'm not a sewer, but would love to learn when I have more time.
> 
> However, we are taking my son to the Magic Kingdom for the 1st time in about a month...would love for him to have an amazing first trip outfit.  Good thing my mother-in-law sews!  Doesn't have to be something that says "1st trip," but I would love something Mickey-themed.  Has anyone seen/made a Mickey-themed toddler costume (would have to be lightweight for weather!) or costume?


Most people with little boys buy the CarlaC bowling shirt pattern from YCMT (Youcanmakethis.com) and use Mickey themed fabrics for the shirt.  They turn out super cute!  Plus the shirts are quite lightweight.  You can also very easily sew up some shorts to go with it.  CarlaC's Easy Fit shorts pattern is a favorite on here.




peachygreen said:


> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> I think my girls will love it.  I'm making one for each of my girls and one for my 10 month old niece to wear.  I decided that for the baby I was not going to make the skirt as full and I was going to use elastic straps instead of button holes though to make it easier to put on.


That turned out very cute!  I'm sure your girls will love them!  It sounds like a good idea to do the elastic straps for the baby.  It will be easier to get on and off.



nannye said:


> Hey everyone, I need suggestions for a twirl skirt pattern from You Can Make This
> 
> Anyone suggestions?


For twirly skirts, I hardly ever use a pattern.  I typically just wing it or search the internet for a free tutorial.  There was a really cute ruffled skirt pattern on there that a lot of people bought (I can't remember what it was called) but it wasn't twirly.



VBAndrea said:


> Not form YCMT, but I use this tut for twirl skirts:
> http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/2009/05/okey-dokey.html
> 
> You can make it with solid fabrics and not do a stripwork.  I also usually make my lower layer longer so it peeks out about 2 inches and then I trim both either with ric rac or bias tape or a combination.


Great tutorial Andrea!  I have a bunch of coordinating fabrics that I keep intending to use for a skirt like this.  I am definitely going to bookmark this.


----------



## goteamwood

Help said:


> Hey Disboutiquers,
> 
> I used to look at this thread DAILY...until about a year ago...when I had my own child!  LOL!  Got so busy that I've rarely been able to read it! I'm not a sewer, but would love to learn when I have more time.
> 
> However, we are taking my son to the Magic Kingdom for the 1st time in about a month...would love for him to have an amazing first trip outfit.  Good thing my mother-in-law sews!  Doesn't have to be something that says "1st trip," but I would love something Mickey-themed.  Has anyone seen/made a Mickey-themed toddler costume (would have to be lightweight for weather!) or costume?



I agree that the Carla C bowling shirts are adorable for boys. We are taking my twin boys for their 3rd birthday and I have now made more of these shirt than we need. (I keep finding new fabrics and ideas!) I blogged about the previous ones I made and posted them here on a previous thread. Here are the blog posts if you want to see examples.
Shhh. It's a Surprise
A Whole New (Disney) Wardrobe

In fact I let my boys wear the shirts for the first time yesterday, I am worried if I just put them into regular rotation before our trip they will ruin them. We attended a birthday party for a friend's twin girls, it was Minnie Mouse themed so I let my boys wear mickey shirts. I also made the birthday girls' dresses. 















And the Birthday Girls waiting for presents:


----------



## miprender

goteamwood said:


> I finally got a chance to take my PE770 into the local Brother service place today, (which hasn't been easy since I didn't care to take my twin toddlers with me for that particular errand.)
> The crotchety old guy who owns the shop for longer than I have been alive was able to show me how to clear out what was errant thread in the path of the thread, which explains the intermittent issue with it stopping. Basically there was a little bit of thread that was sometimes causing the sensors to think there was a tension issue. So...
> While I was there he pretty much all but said how crappy the PE770 was a terrible machine and tried about a half-dozen ways to convince me I should just return it and buy one from him... Also tried to convince me that for ONLY $1000 he would sell me a used/refurb older machine that only uses floppy disks (of which I don't have a computer that can read/write and haven't since 1998.) Which, BTW, I am sure is an awesome machine, and it DID have a bigger hoop, but I was a little put off by the suggestion that my machine sucks (I don't think it does, I am pretty happy.) and the hard sell. Unfortunately it is the closest Brother dealer/service place, so I am hoping I don't need to visit often, but it is not implausible. Thankfully he didn't charge me for the service, but he did manage to drop the screw into the bottom of the machine, so I am gonna want to fish that out before I start anything, since he says it shouldn't bother anything, but somehow the idea of a random screw floating around under my bobbin makes me sort of nervous. sigh.
> fingers crossed that the removal of that thread will make it all better.



All sewing stores seem to put that machine down 



pyrxtc said:


> I finished it except for some taking in around the collar. I need a friend that sews to help me with that since the biggest gap is at the back. Here is a picture of it so far with the wig I got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made it shorter so I wouldn't have problems getting on and off rides and wouldn't step on it. I'll post pictures of the arrow bag once I have all the sewing done.



That came out AWESOME!!!



OhStuffandFluff said:


> My kiddos are HUGE fans of Phineas and Ferb so of course there has to be a custom outfit designated to this awesome show!!  Here is my DD's Perry dress!  When looking for the perry fabric, all I could find was the flannel kind.  So I decided to make the dress from flannels and it turned out better than I thought!  DD loves how soft it is inside and out



Great job on the dress



Tigger1221 said:


> Hello, I LOVE everything you all make. I have a quick question about the machines you use. My mom has sewn since she was little but I had a baby girl 3 months ago and she is really getting back into it. Her sewing machine broke recently. I was showing her what you all do and told her I wanted her to be able to do that with all the cute appliques and stuff.
> 
> So my question is: Is there a sewing machine that does this thats better than others and is not too expensive?
> 
> I know we have a place that sells Bernia's and I think another that sells brothers. Is one brand better than the other?
> 
> Thanks. THis is going to be her christmas present to herself.



I am biased and really love my Brother machines. 

How much is your budget? The PE770 (which is only an embroidery machine) runs around $600. If you go with a Combo machine they start around $2000 for one that would include only a 4x4 up to $10,000 for the Quattro II



Help said:


> However, we are taking my son to the Magic Kingdom for the 1st time in about a month...would love for him to have an amazing first trip outfit.  Good thing my mother-in-law sews!  Doesn't have to be something that says "1st trip," but I would love something Mickey-themed.  Has anyone seen/made a Mickey-themed toddler costume (would have to be lightweight for weather!) or costume?



I saw on Etsy before a cute oufit that included Red shorts with buttons and I think a white shirt. That was very Mickeyish



peachygreen said:


> One AK Dress down - 2 to go.  Well its almost done that is. I still have to add the buttons but I want my DD to try it on first.  I also have to do the hem.  I need sleep before I attempt that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> I think my girls will love it.  I'm making one for each of my girls and one for my 10 month old niece to wear.  I decided that for the baby I was not going to make the skirt as full and I was going to use elastic straps instead of button holes though to make it easier to put on.  This dress is flannel.  Its a little heavier then I am used to, but I think it really came together nicely.



Adorable


----------



## peachygreen

My girls modeled their dresses (with their unbrushed hair) this morning.




IMG_5714 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr

They both love them.


----------



## TarzansKat

peachygreen said:


> My girls modeled their dresses (with their unbrushed hair) this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5714 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> They both love them.



They are so cute!


----------



## PrincessMickey

dianemom2 said:


> I'm not up on too many boy oriented books.  Sorry I can't help out.
> 
> I know!  So expensive!  I'm hoping that she over-estimated on the pricing.  But I guess that would techinically be in the middle of the price range.  Since the Quattro is around $10K and the PE 770 is under $1K, I guess that $5K does fall in the middle.  I was certainly hoping it would be less expensive.  I'm still going to look at it and hopefully play with it at the Sewing Expo.  Maybe in a year or two, I will be able to find one second hand.  Just yesterday somebody locally was advertising a second hand Quattro for $4,500.  I'd way rather buy that then the new machine for $5K.



Thanks anyway on the books, I know what you mean ask me about books for 7 and 8 year old books and I'm all over that but not the older boys.

That machine looks great and the embroidery field is sooo big. But hten again the quatro looks great too. Decisions decisions. If you do get a chance to play around with it let us know how it is.



peachygreen said:


> I bought the top fabirc a long time ago (either last year or the year before) and plan to make skirts out of it for Thanksgiving on our trip this year.  I was thinking of doing a 2 layered skirt and I'm trying to decide if the bottom material would look good as an underskirt (about as much as you see would peek out).  Do they go well enough together?  I can't decide if I should just do a single layer skirt with the turkeys or if I should do the 2 layer skirt.  Be honest please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr



I have to agree with the others I would go with a solid color either a red or orange or brown. You could also make it reversable so you can use both fabrics.



ivey_family said:


> Here are some photos from the diaper covers I'm working on.  The pattern is on YCMT by Tie Dye Diva.  The first change I made was NOT to round the end of each ruffle because I used my ruffler foot to directly attach each piece.  I couldn't guarentee the length would be perfect, so no rounded ends.  I would not leave that out again, and I would ruffle each strip alone and then stretch or gather while attaching more as a seperate step.
> 
> Normally the pattern has you close the crotch seam, fold over the seam allowance and then attach bias tape inside the legs to form a casing.  I dreaded doing that for 15 covers, so I came up with an alternative.  I left the crotch open, serged the edges and just made the seam allowance into the casing by stitching 3/8" from the fold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I threaded the elastic on both legs and closed the crotch seam as the final step.  Here's how that ended up looking.  Even if I add bias tape in the future, I think I would do it in this order because it's so much less hassle to work on a flatter area rather than a tight circle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a finished cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, finally, my new logo.  For those who are new, I explained the name a thread or two ago.  It comes from an old song that I love called "Mairzy Doats".  There is lots of history, both national and personal attached to the song.
> 
> Those are my own kids.  I took photos of them on our swingset and my dh sillouette-ized them!  I'm SO thrilled with how it came out!  (I removed all contact info, so I hope that will satisfy the censors!  I just wanted to share the final product with all of you who have encouraged me all year, not make sales here!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably won't be on much this week while I finish getting ready for the sale, but I thank you all very much for ALL the kind words this year!!!  It means a lot to me!!!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Looks great, your way sounds so much easier. Love the business card with the sillouetts. Your going to do great, good luck!! 



Tigger1221 said:


> Hello, I LOVE everything you all make. I have a quick question about the machines you use. My mom has sewn since she was little but I had a baby girl 3 months ago and she is really getting back into it. Her sewing machine broke recently. I was showing her what you all do and told her I wanted her to be able to do that with all the cute appliques and stuff.
> 
> So my question is: Is there a sewing machine that does this thats better than others and is not too expensive?
> 
> I know we have a place that sells Bernia's and I think another that sells brothers. Is one brand better than the other?
> 
> Thanks. THis is going to be her christmas present to herself.



I agree with Diane to see if it's fixable. I don't have an embroidery machine but most here use a different machine for sewing. It can be a pain to switch them back and forth from embroidery to sewing. Also with two machine you can have an embroidery stitching out and sew at the same time.



tricia said:


> I have a 15 yr old boy, so I have a few suggestions.  Maximum Ride series, Hunger Games series, Theodore Boone,





tricia said:


> One more book suggestion from my DS.  Vitals by Kathy Reichs.



Thank you so much I really appreciate your help and tell you DS thanks as well. I will look at them all today and pick a few out to send him.



Help said:


> Hey Disboutiquers,
> 
> I used to look at this thread DAILY...until about a year ago...when I had my own child!  LOL!  Got so busy that I've rarely been able to read it! I'm not a sewer, but would love to learn when I have more time.
> 
> However, we are taking my son to the Magic Kingdom for the 1st time in about a month...would love for him to have an amazing first trip outfit.  Good thing my mother-in-law sews!  Doesn't have to be something that says "1st trip," but I would love something Mickey-themed.  Has anyone seen/made a Mickey-themed toddler costume (would have to be lightweight for weather!) or costume?



For boys I would go with the bowling shirt and maybe some shoerts. You can also do a romper/overalls in a Disney theme!



smile5sunshine said:


> What about the Percy Jackson series or other series by the same author?
> 
> Sunshine



Thank you so much, I will look into these as well!



goteamwood said:


> I agree that the Carla C bowling shirts are adorable for boys. We are taking my twin boys for their 3rd birthday and I have now made more of these shirt than we need. (I keep finding new fabrics and ideas!) I blogged about the previous ones I made and posted them here on a previous thread. Here are the blog posts if you want to see examples.
> Shhh. It's a Surprise
> A Whole New (Disney) Wardrobe
> 
> In fact I let my boys wear the shirts for the first time yesterday, I am worried if I just put them into regular rotation before our trip they will ruin them. We attended a birthday party for a friend's twin girls, it was Minnie Mouse themed so I let my boys wear mickey shirts. I also made the birthday girls' dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Birthday Girls waiting for presents:



Those turned out great! And love the Minnie dresses too, so adorable!



peachygreen said:


> My girls modeled their dresses (with their unbrushed hair) this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5714 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> They both love them.



Looks great, I love the color, you don't see that too often. Can't wait to see the girls along with the baby in their matching dresses!


----------



## Tonyslady

Hey ladies, I need your help with something....about a year and half ago i bought some mickey jedi and other disney/starwars embroidery designs. since my computer crashed and i was unable to recover them and i must have deleted the original email. Looking at my paypal history looks like i bought them from designedbydena. But i cannot find this shop anywhere. Has the name changed or is she just not in businss anymore? Is there somewhere else i can find these designs?

TIA,
Jodi


----------



## dianemom2

peachygreen said:


> My girls modeled their dresses (with their unbrushed hair) this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5714 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> They both love them.


The girls are adorable and so are the dresses.  Glad they loved them!



Tonyslady said:


> Hey ladies, I need your help with something....about a year and half ago i bought some mickey jedi and other disney/starwars embroidery designs. since my computer crashed and i was unable to recover them and i must have deleted the original email. Looking at my paypal history looks like i bought them from designedbydena. But i cannot find this shop anywhere. Has the name changed or is she just not in businss anymore? Is there somewhere else i can find these designs?
> 
> TIA,
> Jodi


She is on FB but she might have changed the name of her shop.  She has been notoriously difficult to get in touch with either way though.  I can't remember what the new name of her shop is.  Does anybody else know?


----------



## ivey_family

dianemom2 said:


> I love the way you did the diaper cover legs.  That seems to make a lot of sense.  Did you add some additional length to the leg openings when you cut them out?  I've only made that pattern once and it was such a pain in the you know where, I've never wanted to make it again!  Your way looks a million times easier!
> 
> I love your new business card.  That's so cute that you put your kids on there in silhouette!  Good luck at the big sale!



Thanks, Diane!  I did not alter the pattern at all.  There is enough seam allowance to serve as the casing.

Thank you all for the kind comments!
Regards,
C.


----------



## nannye

VBAndrea said:


> Not form YCMT, but I use this tut for twirl skirts:
> http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/2009/05/okey-dokey.html
> 
> You can make it with solid fabrics and not do a stripwork.  I also usually make my lower layer longer so it peeks out about 2 inches and then I trim both either with ric rac or bias tape or a combination.
> 
> 
> PEACHY:  The AK dress is really cute -- the pic didn't show up but now that I am replying I see it.  My internet is behaving oddly this morning though.



Andrea, thanks! After looking at it I decided I would make the strip skirt instead so I have 4 halloween fabrics ready to go after I finish the dress I am working on and a tutu tote.  Now I need to look for fabrics to make V a dress for her Disney Cruise in Dec. 
and I want to make a christmas patchwork skirt and shirt too. Sigh, 
of course NOW I am back to thinking about the emroidery machine. It was the Brother P770 that most people recommend?


----------



## pyrxtc

peachygreen said:


> My girls modeled their dresses (with their unbrushed hair) this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They both love them.



The dresses look great !!


----------



## nannye

Have any Canadians ordered The Brother Pe770? If so where from?  I know many order it off Amazon, but I  was hoping to find some Canadian sites to skip the duties.

Also If I remember correctly many people buy the pre-wound bobbins so I'm assuming you just pick the color that matches as close as possible to your top stitch color? 
Can anyone also advise me to the cost of buying the prewound bobbins. 

anyone have experience with this machine? http://www.amazon.ca/Brother-HE240-...DY8D9F8SPIWY&qid=1347241196&s=generic&sr=1-18

Thanks
Erin


----------



## 3girlsmommy

Hello! I'm new to the boards but this is EXACTLY the board I've been looking for for years   I am planning a surprise trip for my 3 girls to DW for Christmas (we'll go in January) and the part of the trip I enjoy the most is the outfits!!! DD12 is "too cool" for matchy boutique, so I'm in search of funky, fun things to do for her as well.  So far I found a $3 Mickey tee which I am going to cut up and turn into a vest with Mickey on the back and also a $7 classic Mickey sweatshirt that I will cut the collar off so she can wear it with a cami "flashdance style."  Anyone have any other fun ideas for the tweenie 'tude so she can be as cute as her still compliant sisters?  ~Katie


----------



## Tigger1221

Thanks for the advice. She will definitely try to get hers fixed as she loves it. She is borrowing a sewing machine from a friend and doesn't like it as much as she did hers. It sounds like she needs and embroidery machine. I don't know her price point but it helps to know that having the two separate machines is a good thing. Hopefully I will be able to post pics of things she has made soon.


----------



## goteamwood

Tigger1221 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice. She will definitely try to get hers fixed as she loves it. She is borrowing a sewing machine from a friend and doesn't like it as much as she did hers. It sounds like she needs and embroidery machine. I don't know her price point but it helps to know that having the two separate machines is a good thing. Hopefully I will be able to post pics of things she has made soon.



My mom is a life-long seamstress who has a bernina she got before I was born 3.5~ decades ago and a couple of years ago she spent a fortune on a top-of-the-line new computerized bernina and she hates it. She missed her old solid steel one. I have a newish (Xmas last year) singer I'm happy with but it's not the love affair mom has with her bernina of old. 

That said I just got the brother pe770 about 6 weeks ago and despite the old codger at the sewing shop trying to convince me it was crap I FREAKING LOVE IT. must. embroider. everything.


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

goteamwood said:


> In fact I let my boys wear the shirts for the first time yesterday, I am worried if I just put them into regular rotation before our trip they will ruin them. We attended a birthday party for a friend's twin girls, it was Minnie Mouse themed so I let my boys wear mickey shirts. I also made the birthday girls' dresses.


Your boys are so cute!! The shirts are adorable as well!


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

peachygreen said:


> My girls modeled their dresses (with their unbrushed hair) this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5714 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> They both love them.


These dresses are so cute!  Great job!!


----------



## goteamwood

OhStuffandFluff said:
			
		

> Your boys are so cute!! The shirts are adorable as well!



Thanks. I think they're cute too. Certainly don't get that from me. There are definitely days I'd like to sell them to the circus but I think I'll keep them.  I do also like how the Mickey shirts came out.


----------



## peachygreen

Don't get me wrong - I love the fact that I have a cleaning lady coming to my house once a month.  But . . . I really don't like having to give up sewing time to try to organize my projects and put them away so they don't get "cleaned" up tomorrow.  

Now I'll have to pull it all back out tomorrow night and try to figure out where I was and hope none of my pins got relocated.


----------



## dianemom2

3girlsmommy said:


> Hello! I'm new to the boards but this is EXACTLY the board I've been looking for for years   I am planning a surprise trip for my 3 girls to DW for Christmas (we'll go in January) and the part of the trip I enjoy the most is the outfits!!! DD12 is "too cool" for matchy boutique, so I'm in search of funky, fun things to do for her as well.  So far I found a $3 Mickey tee which I am going to cut up and turn into a vest with Mickey on the back and also a $7 classic Mickey sweatshirt that I will cut the collar off so she can wear it with a cami "flashdance style."  Anyone have any other fun ideas for the tweenie 'tude so she can be as cute as her still compliant sisters?  ~Katie


Welcome to the group!  Make sure you post pictures of the stuff you make.  We love pictures here!  12 year old girls are hard!  My daughter went last winter for a couple of days with her aunt and uncle.  I made her a couple of appliqued t-shirts.  She was willing to wear them because I bought teen cut shirts and she layered with with some Sugar Lips.



Tigger1221 said:


> Thanks for the advice. She will definitely try to get hers fixed as she loves it. She is borrowing a sewing machine from a friend and doesn't like it as much as she did hers. It sounds like she needs and embroidery machine. I don't know her price point but it helps to know that having the two separate machines is a good thing. Hopefully I will be able to post pics of things she has made soon.



I hope you are able to get the old machine fixed easily.  They are usually worth putting the money into.  The only thing better about newer machines is the one step buttonholes.  Since your mom loves her machine, I hope you can get it working again.  And as I mentioned before we love pictures!


----------



## dianemom2

goteamwood said:


> My mom is a life-long seamstress who has a bernina she got before I was born 3.5~ decades ago and a couple of years ago she spent a fortune on a top-of-the-line new computerized bernina and she hates it. She missed her old solid steel one. I have a newish (Xmas last year) singer I'm happy with but it's not the love affair mom has with her bernina of old.



I wonder if it would be worth if for your mom to hunt around on Craigslist to see if she can replace the old Bernina.  There are tons of people on here who have bought older or vintage machines on there and are thrilled with them.  If your mom misses her old machine that much, it might be fun for her to have one again.


----------



## cogero

nannye said:


> Have any Canadians ordered The Brother Pe770? If so where from?  I know many order it off Amazon, but I  was hoping to find some Canadian sites to skip the duties.
> 
> Also If I remember correctly many people buy the pre-wound bobbins so I'm assuming you just pick the color that matches as close as possible to your top stitch color?
> Can anyone also advise me to the cost of buying the prewound bobbins.
> 
> anyone have experience with this machine? http://www.amazon.ca/Brother-HE240-...DY8D9F8SPIWY&qid=1347241196&s=generic&sr=1-18
> 
> Thanks
> Erin



If I remember right that machine only has a 4 x 4 hoop. You might be better going with the SE-400 or 500 which I believe hook up to a computer to download files. 

My advice is to save for a bigger hoop. I started with a 4 x 4 hoop and was immediately struck by hoop envy.

As for bobbin thread it is generally white and you will need type A for a brother machine.


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

Holy cow, I cannot even keep up with this thread!  Everything is so amazing!!  

I know this isn't an outfit...but I _DID_ sew it!!!  I am a stay at home Momma on very tight budget so often I make things because I REALLY want them but don't have the extra money in the budget to buy them.  I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Minnie ear umbrella stroller at Walmart, but we are so close to our trip and just two weeks ago had to buy a new washer and dryer because they both died on us a week apart!  So I just don't have the extra spending money for something that I really don't need.    Luckily my Momma is super awesome and gave me a hunk of Minnie fabric leftover from something she made for my 16 month old.  She gave me the red fabric about 7 years ago when I really started sewing heavily and the black was scraps from another project.  Not too bad for FREE!!!    Now we have a Minnie ear stroller!  PLUS, it's my big stroller, not the umbrella.  So happy with this!!!


----------



## TarzansKat

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> Holy cow, I cannot even keep up with this thread!  Everything is so amazing!!
> 
> I know this isn't an outfit...but I _DID_ sew it!!!  I am a stay at home Momma on very tight budget so often I make things because I REALLY want them but don't have the extra money in the budget to buy them.  I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Minnie ear umbrella stroller at Walmart, but we are so close to our trip and just two weeks ago had to buy a new washer and dryer because they both died on us a week apart!  So I just don't have the extra spending money for something that I really don't need.    Luckily my Momma is super awesome and gave me a hunk of Minnie fabric leftover from something she made for my 16 month old.  She gave me the red fabric about 7 years ago when I really started sewing heavily and the black was scraps from another project.  Not too bad for FREE!!!    Now we have a Minnie ear stroller!  PLUS, it's my big stroller, not the umbrella.  So happy with this!!!




That IS AWESOME!!!!  I love it.


----------



## tinkbell13

nannye said:


> Have any Canadians ordered The Brother Pe770? If so where from?  I know many order it off Amazon, but I  was hoping to find some Canadian sites to skip the duties.
> 
> Also If I remember correctly many people buy the pre-wound bobbins so I'm assuming you just pick the color that matches as close as possible to your top stitch color?
> Can anyone also advise me to the cost of buying the prewound bobbins.
> 
> anyone have experience with this machine? http://www.amazon.ca/Brother-HE240-...DY8D9F8SPIWY&qid=1347241196&s=generic&sr=1-18
> 
> Thanks
> Erin


I am just down the 401 in London and I ordered the PE770 last January. I ordered it from Amazon for 2 main reasons: 1. PE770 is not sold in Canada, 2. it was almost half the cost of the PE780D that is comparable and available here, even with shipping and duty.
The machine came quick, a lot quicker than they said on their site and Amazon not only quoted and charged the duty, but refunded the difference when it turned out to be less. They called after the machine was delivered to make sure everything was okay. I had a great customer service experience with them on this purchase and would have no qualms ordering from them again.

Chiara is correct that the HE240 is only a 4x4 hoop. And if I remember correctly, you have to hook it directly to the computer to transfer designs that you download off the internet. I'm sure you can get more information on it from the Brother.ca website. Or even better, go visit a local sewing store to see one in person!

Hope that helps!


----------



## tricia

nannye said:


> Have any Canadians ordered The Brother Pe770? If so where from?  I know many order it off Amazon, but I  was hoping to find some Canadian sites to skip the duties.
> 
> Also If I remember correctly many people buy the pre-wound bobbins so I'm assuming you just pick the color that matches as close as possible to your top stitch color?
> Can anyone also advise me to the cost of buying the prewound bobbins.
> 
> anyone have experience with this machine? http://www.amazon.ca/Brother-HE240-...DY8D9F8SPIWY&qid=1347241196&s=generic&sr=1-18
> 
> Thanks
> Erin



Personally, I bought mine from a dealer in Canada.  Most electronics bought in the US lose their warranty when bought by Canadians.  So for something as important as my embroidery machine is to me I didn't want to chance it.

I have the 780D.

Also, I just buy Janome bobbin thread and wind my own bobbins.




pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> Holy cow, I cannot even keep up with this thread!  Everything is so amazing!!
> 
> I know this isn't an outfit...but I _DID_ sew it!!!  I am a stay at home Momma on very tight budget so often I make things because I REALLY want them but don't have the extra money in the budget to buy them.  I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Minnie ear umbrella stroller at Walmart, but we are so close to our trip and just two weeks ago had to buy a new washer and dryer because they both died on us a week apart!  So I just don't have the extra spending money for something that I really don't need.    Luckily my Momma is super awesome and gave me a hunk of Minnie fabric leftover from something she made for my 16 month old.  She gave me the red fabric about 7 years ago when I really started sewing heavily and the black was scraps from another project.  Not too bad for FREE!!!    Now we have a Minnie ear stroller!  PLUS, it's my big stroller, not the umbrella.  So happy with this!!!



Super cute.


----------



## GatorMama

I BOUGHT (not made) DS's Jake the Pirate costume for MNSSHP.  But I want to make him a trick-or-treat bag from some brown felt I have laying around.  Should be easy enough without a pattern but does anyone have ideas for how to dress it up a bit?  I'd love for it to have a "treasure chest" quality about it.

In other news... I got one whole piece of fabric cut last night for my Alice costume.  ::sigh::


----------



## goteamwood

GatorMama said:
			
		

> I BOUGHT (not made) DS's Jake the Pirate costume for MNSSHP.  But I want to make him a trick-or-treat bag from some brown felt I have laying around.  Should be easy enough without a pattern but does anyone have ideas for how to dress it up a bit?  I'd love for it to have a "treasure chest" quality about it.
> 
> In other news... I got one whole piece of fabric cut last night for my Alice costume.  ::sigh::



Jake sort of has a satchel he carries for treasure: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It looks like X marks the spot type graphic on a simple cross-body bag.


----------



## nannye

Also wondering if anyone has any experience with the Janome 350E  I found a used one locally, and although the price point is a bit high if there is some room for negotiation it would be cheaper than ordering the PE770.


----------



## GatorMama

goteamwood said:


> Jake sort of has a satchel he carries for treasure:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like X marks the spot type graphic on a simple cross-body bag.



Thank you!  In all the episodes we've seen, I haven't ever seen that!


----------



## nannye

cogero said:


> If I remember right that machine only has a 4 x 4 hoop. You might be better going with the SE-400 or 500 which I believe hook up to a computer to download files.
> 
> My advice is to save for a bigger hoop. I started with a 4 x 4 hoop and was immediately struck by hoop envy.
> 
> As for bobbin thread it is generally white and you will need type A for a brother machine.



I thought I remembered some buying a larger hoop attachement they could use with the PE770?  am I wrong? or did you mean the 4x4 hoop is only with the other machine. I defiinitely want the larger hoop size.


----------



## nannye

tinkbell13 said:


> I am just down the 401 in London and I ordered the PE770 last January. I ordered it from Amazon for 2 main reasons: 1. PE770 is not sold in Canada, 2. it was almost half the cost of the PE780D that is comparable and available here, even with shipping and duty.
> The machine came quick, a lot quicker than they said on their site and Amazon not only quoted and charged the duty, but refunded the difference when it turned out to be less. They called after the machine was delivered to make sure everything was okay. I had a great customer service experience with them on this purchase and would have no qualms ordering from them again.
> 
> Chiara is correct that the HE240 is only a 4x4 hoop. And if I remember correctly, you have to hook it directly to the computer to transfer designs that you download off the internet. I'm sure you can get more information on it from the Brother.ca website. Or even better, go visit a local sewing store to see one in person!
> 
> Hope that helps!



Ah that clarifies thank you. The HE240 is not for me. I sent you a PM about the PE770. Unfortunately we only have one local sewing store and they don't carry what I'm looking for. Their cheapest embroidery only machine was 1500 which is definitely out of my price range.


----------



## SallyfromDE

3girlsmommy said:


> Hello! I'm new to the boards but this is EXACTLY the board I've been looking for for years   I am planning a surprise trip for my 3 girls to DW for Christmas (we'll go in January) and the part of the trip I enjoy the most is the outfits!!! DD12 is "too cool" for matchy boutique, so I'm in search of funky, fun things to do for her as well.  So far I found a $3 Mickey tee which I am going to cut up and turn into a vest with Mickey on the back and also a $7 classic Mickey sweatshirt that I will cut the collar off so she can wear it with a cami "flashdance style."  Anyone have any other fun ideas for the tweenie 'tude so she can be as cute as her still compliant sisters?  ~Katie



Kirsta is 11 and she likes to wear tunics that I've made Disney princess. My favorite is the Snow White, but she's too tall for it now. This year is a new Merida tunic. 



nannye said:


> Also wondering if anyone has any experience with the Janome 350E  I found a used one locally, and although the price point is a bit high if there is some room for negotiation it would be cheaper than ordering the PE770.



I don't have experience with the Janome embroidery. But I have a Janome sewing and serger. Love them both!!! They are good sturdy machines. My dealer swears they come with a complimentary brick. haha.


----------



## love to stitch

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> Holy cow, I cannot even keep up with this thread!  Everything is so amazing!!
> 
> I know this isn't an outfit...but I _DID_ sew it!!!  I am a stay at home Momma on very tight budget so often I make things because I REALLY want them but don't have the extra money in the budget to buy them.  I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Minnie ear umbrella stroller at Walmart, but we are so close to our trip and just two weeks ago had to buy a new washer and dryer because they both died on us a week apart!  So I just don't have the extra spending money for something that I really don't need.    Luckily my Momma is super awesome and gave me a hunk of Minnie fabric leftover from something she made for my 16 month old.  She gave me the red fabric about 7 years ago when I really started sewing heavily and the black was scraps from another project.  Not too bad for FREE!!!    Now we have a Minnie ear stroller!  PLUS, it's my big stroller, not the umbrella.  So happy with this!!!



That is an adorable stroller cover!


----------



## TinkNH

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


>




this is so cute and clever!!!  



I am in the middle of "we-leave-in-5-days-and-i-still-have-to-pack " insanity   as insanity goes it is at least the good kind!!


----------



## sewmess

pumpkinpatchquilter: I think having an OAK Minnie stroller is way cooler than the umbrella kinds.  Awesome job!


----------



## GatorMama

TinkNH said:


> I am in the middle of "we-leave-in-5-days-and-i-still-have-to-pack " insanity   as insanity goes it is at least the good kind!!



ME TOO!!!  And I JUST started my costume for MNSSHP!  Eeek!


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> If I remember right that machine only has a 4 x 4 hoop. You might be better going with the SE-400 or 500 which I believe hook up to a computer to download files.
> 
> My advice is to save for a bigger hoop. I started with a 4 x 4 hoop and was immediately struck by hoop envy.
> 
> As for bobbin thread it is generally white and you will need type A for a brother machine.


I agree that you shouldn't buy something with only a 4x4 hoop.  I also started out with that and almost immediately wanted to upgrade to a larger hoop size.  Within 6 months I bought my Ellageo.



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> Holy cow, I cannot even keep up with this thread!  Everything is so amazing!!


That's terrific!  You won't have any trouble finding your stroller at Disney.  Much better than an umbrella stroller from Walmart!



nannye said:


> Also wondering if anyone has any experience with the Janome 350E  I found a used one locally, and although the price point is a bit high if there is some room for negotiation it would be cheaper than ordering the PE770.


I know that Chiara has a Janome serger that she loves.  Try looking on Sewingpatternreview.com.  They have lots of sewing and embroidery machine reviews.  I love that they are done by real users so you can get an honest opinion.

BTW, I was on Sewingpatternreview again the other day and up popped a picture of Sandi's little Gracie when she was a tiny little thing.  It is so funny to keep seeing her pop up on the reviews that I am checking.


----------



## tricia

dianemom2 said:


> BTW, I was on Sewingpatternreview again the other day and up popped a picture of Sandi's little Gracie when she was a tiny little thing.  It is so funny to keep seeing her pop up on the reviews that I am checking.



Sandi has submitted soooo many reviews on that site it is hard to stay away from her.   When she first started posting here, I recognized an outfit from pattern review.  And I was all "Hey, you're the Sparkly Sandi, aren't you?"  (for those that haven't seen her on that site, her signature is all glittery.)


----------



## uscgmouse

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> Holy cow, I cannot even keep up with this thread!  Everything is so amazing!!
> 
> I know this isn't an outfit...but I _DID_ sew it!!!  I am a stay at home Momma on very tight budget so often I make things because I REALLY want them but don't have the extra money in the budget to buy them.  I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Minnie ear umbrella stroller at Walmart, but we are so close to our trip and just two weeks ago had to buy a new washer and dryer because they both died on us a week apart!  So I just don't have the extra spending money for something that I really don't need.    Luckily my Momma is super awesome and gave me a hunk of Minnie fabric leftover from something she made for my 16 month old.  She gave me the red fabric about 7 years ago when I really started sewing heavily and the black was scraps from another project.  Not too bad for FREE!!!    Now we have a Minnie ear stroller!  PLUS, it's my big stroller, not the umbrella.  So happy with this!!!



AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!! I would love to make a shade cover for my stroller. Did you follow a pattern? I am going to check your blog out... Great job!


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

TarzansKat said:


> That IS AWESOME!!!!  I love it.



Than you so very much!  



tricia said:


> Super cute.



Thank you!!



love to stitch said:


> That is an adorable stroller cover!



Thank you so much!!!



TinkNH said:


> this is so cute and clever!!!
> 
> I am in the middle of "we-leave-in-5-days-and-i-still-have-to-pack " insanity   as insanity goes it is at least the good kind!!



Thank you so much!!!  We are 14 days out and I'm FREAKING out...I don't know if I'll be able to hold it together enough to type at 5 days lol*  Have fun!!!



dianemom2 said:


> That's terrific!  You won't have any trouble finding your stroller at Disney.  Much better than an umbrella stroller from Walmart!



Thank you!!  Hahahaha, hopfully nobody swipes it!!  LOL*  At least if they do though I'll spot 'em a mile away.  



uscgmouse said:


> AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!! I would love to make a shade cover for my stroller. Did you follow a pattern? I am going to check your blog out... Great job!



Thank you so much!!  That's the HUGEST kindest compliment!!!  LOL*  I made the pattern up as I went but I'm putting a tutorial up on my blog...although I'm in the midst of Disney panic since we're leaving in two weeks so it might take me a while to get the whole tutorial up.  



sewmess said:


> pumpkinpatchquilter: I think having an OAK Minnie stroller is way cooler than the umbrella kinds.  Awesome job!



THANK YOU!!  It felt so good when my older daughters came home from school and were like, "awww Mom that's so cute!"  LOL*  That makes me SO happy!!!


----------



## Colleen27

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> Holy cow, I cannot even keep up with this thread!  Everything is so amazing!!
> 
> I know this isn't an outfit...but I _DID_ sew it!!!  I am a stay at home Momma on very tight budget so often I make things because I REALLY want them but don't have the extra money in the budget to buy them.  I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Minnie ear umbrella stroller at Walmart, but we are so close to our trip and just two weeks ago had to buy a new washer and dryer because they both died on us a week apart!  So I just don't have the extra spending money for something that I really don't need.    Luckily my Momma is super awesome and gave me a hunk of Minnie fabric leftover from something she made for my 16 month old.  She gave me the red fabric about 7 years ago when I really started sewing heavily and the black was scraps from another project.  Not too bad for FREE!!!    Now we have a Minnie ear stroller!  PLUS, it's my big stroller, not the umbrella.  So happy with this!!!



I love this! So very cute and you'll have no problem spotting it in the endless stroller parking areas! 



nannye said:


> Also wondering if anyone has any experience with the Janome 350E  I found a used one locally, and although the price point is a bit high if there is some room for negotiation it would be cheaper than ordering the PE770.



That's the machine I'm looking at, but I've only gotten reviews from Google. I would love to hear from someone who actually has one! I absolutely adore my Janome sewing machine... Moving up to that from the Brother I started on was like trading up from a Chevy to a Lexus. So I'm kind of leaning towards another Janome for my embroidery machine but I'm still on the fence because the PE770 does get so many positive reviews overall.


----------



## miprender

I missed pulling the quote of the bowling shirts... they are adorable.




peachygreen said:


> My girls modeled their dresses (with their unbrushed hair) this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5714 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> They both love them.



Too cute!



Tonyslady said:


> Hey ladies, I need your help with something....about a year and half ago i bought some mickey jedi and other disney/starwars embroidery designs. since my computer crashed and i was unable to recover them and i must have deleted the original email. Looking at my paypal history looks like i bought them from designedbydena. But i cannot find this shop anywhere. Has the name changed or is she just not in businss anymore? Is there somewhere else i can find these designs?
> 
> TIA,
> Jodi



That was DigitalbyDesign. Her FB page is gone but word is she will soon be coming out with her own website.   I tried emailing her several times and never received an answer but all her files were sent in emails. Did you keep those? If so you should still be able to download them again.



3girlsmommy said:


> Hello! I'm new to the boards but this is EXACTLY the board I've been looking for for years   I am planning a surprise trip for my 3 girls to DW for Christmas (we'll go in January) and the part of the trip I enjoy the most is the outfits!!! DD12 is "too cool" for matchy boutique, so I'm in search of funky, fun things to do for her as well.  So far I found a $3 Mickey tee which I am going to cut up and turn into a vest with Mickey on the back and also a $7 classic Mickey sweatshirt that I will cut the collar off so she can wear it with a cami "flashdance style."  Anyone have any other fun ideas for the tweenie 'tude so she can be as cute as her still compliant sisters?  ~Katie



 My DD9 isn't in to the customs that much though she did wear skirts and tshirts that I made.... but I did have to bribe her with some extra Disney spending money



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


>



That is adorable


----------



## tinkabella627

QUICK QUESTION... hopefully someone sees this soon...

I ordered fabric to make my daughter pants for apple day at school tomorrow... the fabric just got here and I have never made pants before. I was planning to get the easy fit pattern from YCMT but I need to know... what else do I need to have in order to make these pants and about how long will it take a beginner to do this? If it is too hard or involves something I don't have at home then she will just get a pillowcase dress. 

Thanks!


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> Holy cow, I cannot even keep up with this thread!  Everything is so amazing!!
> 
> I know this isn't an outfit...but I _DID_ sew it!!!  I am a stay at home Momma on very tight budget so often I make things because I REALLY want them but don't have the extra money in the budget to buy them.  I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Minnie ear umbrella stroller at Walmart, but we are so close to our trip and just two weeks ago had to buy a new washer and dryer because they both died on us a week apart!  So I just don't have the extra spending money for something that I really don't need.    Luckily my Momma is super awesome and gave me a hunk of Minnie fabric leftover from something she made for my 16 month old.  She gave me the red fabric about 7 years ago when I really started sewing heavily and the black was scraps from another project.  Not too bad for FREE!!!    Now we have a Minnie ear stroller!  PLUS, it's my big stroller, not the umbrella.  So happy with this!!!


Wow!!  This is amazing and so adorable!!


----------



## pyrxtc

tinkabella627 said:


> QUICK QUESTION... hopefully someone sees this soon...
> 
> I ordered fabric to make my daughter pants for apple day at school tomorrow... the fabric just got here and I have never made pants before. I was planning to get the easy fit pattern from YCMT but I need to know... what else do I need to have in order to make these pants and about how long will it take a beginner to do this? If it is too hard or involves something I don't have at home then she will just get a pillowcase dress.
> 
> Thanks!



elastic and thread.


----------



## PurpleEars

ivey_family said:


> And, finally, my new logo.  For those who are new, I explained the name a thread or two ago.  It comes from an old song that I love called "Mairzy Doats".  There is lots of history, both national and personal attached to the song.
> 
> Those are my own kids.  I took photos of them on our swingset and my dh sillouette-ized them!  I'm SO thrilled with how it came out!  (I removed all contact info, so I hope that will satisfy the censors!  I just wanted to share the final product with all of you who have encouraged me all year, not make sales here!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably won't be on much this week while I finish getting ready for the sale, but I thank you all very much for ALL the kind words this year!!!  It means a lot to me!!!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Your business card looks great (and how nice to have your kids' picture in your business card!) I am sure the sale will go smoothly and your hard work will be recognized.



Tigger1221 said:


> Hello, I LOVE everything you all make. I have a quick question about the machines you use. My mom has sewn since she was little but I had a baby girl 3 months ago and she is really getting back into it. Her sewing machine broke recently. I was showing her what you all do and told her I wanted her to be able to do that with all the cute appliques and stuff.
> 
> So my question is: Is there a sewing machine that does this thats better than others and is not too expensive?
> 
> I know we have a place that sells Bernia's and I think another that sells brothers. Is one brand better than the other?
> 
> Thanks. THis is going to be her christmas present to herself.



I agree with others about getting her machine fixed. She can easily do appliques "by hand" if her machine has zig zag stitches.



smile5sunshine said:


> Taking a short break from sewing. I'm trying to sew up a skirt and I just realized I've bungled all the math involved with it and am going to have to punt and see if I can salvage things later. *sigh*
> 
> Sunshine



I am sorry to hear that your project is not going well. Hopefully a break will help you with it.




goteamwood said:


> I agree that the Carla C bowling shirts are adorable for boys. We are taking my twin boys for their 3rd birthday and I have now made more of these shirt than we need. (I keep finding new fabrics and ideas!) I blogged about the previous ones I made and posted them here on a previous thread. Here are the blog posts if you want to see examples.
> Shhh. It's a Surprise
> A Whole New (Disney) Wardrobe
> 
> In fact I let my boys wear the shirts for the first time yesterday, I am worried if I just put them into regular rotation before our trip they will ruin them. We attended a birthday party for a friend's twin girls, it was Minnie Mouse themed so I let my boys wear mickey shirts. I also made the birthday girls' dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> And the Birthday Girls waiting for presents:



Great job on all the outfits!



peachygreen said:


> My girls modeled their dresses (with their unbrushed hair) this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5714 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> They both love them.



Great job on the dresses! It looks like they liked them too!



nannye said:


> Have any Canadians ordered The Brother Pe770? If so where from?  I know many order it off Amazon, but I  was hoping to find some Canadian sites to skip the duties.
> 
> Also If I remember correctly many people buy the pre-wound bobbins so I'm assuming you just pick the color that matches as close as possible to your top stitch color?
> Can anyone also advise me to the cost of buying the prewound bobbins.
> 
> anyone have experience with this machine? http://www.amazon.ca/Brother-HE240-...DY8D9F8SPIWY&qid=1347241196&s=generic&sr=1-18
> 
> Thanks
> Erin



I ordered my 270D from Amazon and had it shipped to Pop Century. It was way cheaper than a comparable model here (less than $300 vs. $999!) As the 270D is not a model available in Canada, I did not get any help from Brother when I had problems with the machine. I ended up fixing it myself.

I am truly debating what I should do when I upgrade my embroidery machine. I think I will probably get it from the US. I will call the customer service department to see if the warranty is valid here before I buy.

I just use white bobbin thread for everything, though I do have some black thread too.



3girlsmommy said:


> Hello! I'm new to the boards but this is EXACTLY the board I've been looking for for years   I am planning a surprise trip for my 3 girls to DW for Christmas (we'll go in January) and the part of the trip I enjoy the most is the outfits!!! DD12 is "too cool" for matchy boutique, so I'm in search of funky, fun things to do for her as well.  So far I found a $3 Mickey tee which I am going to cut up and turn into a vest with Mickey on the back and also a $7 classic Mickey sweatshirt that I will cut the collar off so she can wear it with a cami "flashdance style."  Anyone have any other fun ideas for the tweenie 'tude so she can be as cute as her still compliant sisters?  ~Katie



How about T-shirts? I think the Peace, Love and Mickey design is quite popular with tweens.



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> Holy cow, I cannot even keep up with this thread!  Everything is so amazing!!
> 
> I know this isn't an outfit...but I _DID_ sew it!!!  I am a stay at home Momma on very tight budget so often I make things because I REALLY want them but don't have the extra money in the budget to buy them.  I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Minnie ear umbrella stroller at Walmart, but we are so close to our trip and just two weeks ago had to buy a new washer and dryer because they both died on us a week apart!  So I just don't have the extra spending money for something that I really don't need.    Luckily my Momma is super awesome and gave me a hunk of Minnie fabric leftover from something she made for my 16 month old.  She gave me the red fabric about 7 years ago when I really started sewing heavily and the black was scraps from another project.  Not too bad for FREE!!!    Now we have a Minnie ear stroller!  PLUS, it's my big stroller, not the umbrella.  So happy with this!!!



This is such a great idea! Great job!



tinkabella627 said:


> QUICK QUESTION... hopefully someone sees this soon...
> 
> I ordered fabric to make my daughter pants for apple day at school tomorrow... the fabric just got here and I have never made pants before. I was planning to get the easy fit pattern from YCMT but I need to know... what else do I need to have in order to make these pants and about how long will it take a beginner to do this? If it is too hard or involves something I don't have at home then she will just get a pillowcase dress.
> 
> Thanks!



You will need elastic and thread. The Easy Fits are very easy to put together. I think you will need a few hours to put it together at the most.


----------



## TinkNH

tinkabella627 said:


> QUICK QUESTION... hopefully someone sees this soon...
> 
> I ordered fabric to make my daughter pants for apple day at school tomorrow... the fabric just got here and I have never made pants before. I was planning to get the easy fit pattern from YCMT but I need to know... what else do I need to have in order to make these pants and about how long will it take a beginner to do this? If it is too hard or involves something I don't have at home then she will just get a pillowcase dress.
> 
> Thanks!



3/4 inch elastic.

I made my first pair as a beginner and it took me maybe 2 hrs...and I was a TOTAL beginner and that includes the measuring and pattern making.  Now since the pattern is done I can whip out a pair in under an hour


----------



## TinkNH

3girlsmommy said:


> Hello! I'm new to the boards but this is EXACTLY the board I've been looking for for years   I am planning a surprise trip for my 3 girls to DW for Christmas (we'll go in January) and the part of the trip I enjoy the most is the outfits!!! DD12 is "too cool" for matchy boutique, so I'm in search of funky, fun things to do for her as well.  So far I found a $3 Mickey tee which I am going to cut up and turn into a vest with Mickey on the back and also a $7 classic Mickey sweatshirt that I will cut the collar off so she can wear it with a cami "flashdance style."  Anyone have any other fun ideas for the tweenie 'tude so she can be as cute as her still compliant sisters?  ~Katie




My DD is 10 so a bit younger, but also not into the little girl dresses anymore..but she wanted to match her little sister, so I made here these tops in the same fabrics and she really liked them, and so did some of her friends. 
http://www.etsy.com/listing/102934216/one-shoulder-ruffle-top-pdf-tweens
http://oliverands.com/free-patterns/ruffled-halter
(I know that second ones shows a toddler, I was really worried but she loved the result..its girly but not fussy or little girly..if that makes sense..)

I dont know if those would be warm enough for WDW in jan tho.

I would post pics but they are packed into a suitcase right now...I will have pics when we return tho!


----------



## PurpleEars

*3girlsmommy*: I thought about your question some more and I have a few ideas:

How about using pieces of fabric from your other kids' outfits and sewing them on as "patches" on a shirt or a pair of shorts? This is an example of what I am thinking about (I made this for a boy for a Big Give):
Patches on the shorts, before they were sewn on:








Finished product (with the matching skirt for the sister):




You can do the patches "crazy quilt" style and it could be fun to mix and match different pieces with different sizes and shapes.

Or something with a touch of Disney whimsy like this? (I made this for a teen for a different Give - this is a modified Marlo top):





Or there is my good-old stand by of using Disney fabric as the accent pieces on a Patricia tunic. I made a number of these for adults and teens for various Gives:









I hope these ideas are helpful to you!


----------



## PurpleEars

I realized I hadn't shared pictures of the projects from the summer, so I better take a minute to do so!

As I was sick for a good part of the summer, my productivity was quite low. I made the following items for Big Gives:

Sunhats for a girl, side A:




Side B:





For another Give, I did a set of sea life/Nemo based theme tops a boy and a girl.
Front of the girl's top:




Back of the top:




Front of the boy's top:




(Credit goes to Heather for designing such cute sea animals!)

I did a set of 6 burpies for DH's cousin's baby shower. Unfortunately I did not take a picture of them before sending them in the mail.

I also made my first eye-spy bag this summer. DH was great in helping me find little trinkets to put into the bag. We picked up random things from garage sales (that people were happy to give away). We had coins, sea shells, marbles, scrabble tiles, a monopoly house, buttons, and Lego pieces in the bag. It was a present for our best friend's daugther (she is turning 3 in the fall). Again, I forgot to take a picture of it. I don't think she quite understands the concept of eye-spy bags yet. She is currently using the bag as a pillow for her Minnie Mouse .

I still need to finish going through the pictures from our trip. I will share some pictures when I get a chance.


----------



## PrincessMickey

3girlsmommy said:


> Hello! I'm new to the boards but this is EXACTLY the board I've been looking for for years   I am planning a surprise trip for my 3 girls to DW for Christmas (we'll go in January) and the part of the trip I enjoy the most is the outfits!!! DD12 is "too cool" for matchy boutique, so I'm in search of funky, fun things to do for her as well.  So far I found a $3 Mickey tee which I am going to cut up and turn into a vest with Mickey on the back and also a $7 classic Mickey sweatshirt that I will cut the collar off so she can wear it with a cami "flashdance style."  Anyone have any other fun ideas for the tweenie 'tude so she can be as cute as her still compliant sisters?  ~Katie



Welcome, I'm not too much help but I would suggest a tunic type top and use some of the same fabric as the others or a tee with a skirt.



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> Holy cow, I cannot even keep up with this thread!  Everything is so amazing!!
> 
> I know this isn't an outfit...but I _DID_ sew it!!!  I am a stay at home Momma on very tight budget so often I make things because I REALLY want them but don't have the extra money in the budget to buy them.  I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Minnie ear umbrella stroller at Walmart, but we are so close to our trip and just two weeks ago had to buy a new washer and dryer because they both died on us a week apart!  So I just don't have the extra spending money for something that I really don't need.    Luckily my Momma is super awesome and gave me a hunk of Minnie fabric leftover from something she made for my 16 month old.  She gave me the red fabric about 7 years ago when I really started sewing heavily and the black was scraps from another project.  Not too bad for FREE!!!    Now we have a Minnie ear stroller!  PLUS, it's my big stroller, not the umbrella.  So happy with this!!!



I love it! And you will definately not see another stroller like it. If I were to ever have another kid I might have to customize the stroller now.



tinkabella627 said:


> QUICK QUESTION... hopefully someone sees this soon...
> 
> I ordered fabric to make my daughter pants for apple day at school tomorrow... the fabric just got here and I have never made pants before. I was planning to get the easy fit pattern from YCMT but I need to know... what else do I need to have in order to make these pants and about how long will it take a beginner to do this? If it is too hard or involves something I don't have at home then she will just get a pillowcase dress.
> 
> Thanks!



The easy fit pants were my first sewing project. I think it took me around two to three hours from hitting print to finishing. Now I can whip them up pretty fast but it is a great beginner project. Good luck and don't forget to share some pics when you're done!!


----------



## peachygreen

A simple twirl skirt and tee for Epcot.  




Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessMickey

PurpleEars said:


> I realized I hadn't shared pictures of the projects from the summer, so I better take a minute to do so!
> 
> As I was sick for a good part of the summer, my productivity was quite low. I made the following items for Big Gives:
> 
> Sunhats for a girl, side A:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side B:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For another Give, I did a set of sea life/Nemo based theme tops a boy and a girl.
> Front of the girl's top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of the top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front of the boy's top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Credit goes to Heather for designing such cute sea animals!)
> 
> I did a set of 6 burpies for DH's cousin's baby shower. Unfortunately I did not take a picture of them before sending them in the mail.
> 
> I also made my first eye-spy bag this summer. DH was great in helping me find little trinkets to put into the bag. We picked up random things from garage sales (that people were happy to give away). We had coins, sea shells, marbles, scrabble tiles, a monopoly house, buttons, and Lego pieces in the bag. It was a present for our best friend's daugther (she is turning 3 in the fall). Again, I forgot to take a picture of it. I don't think she quite understands the concept of eye-spy bags yet. She is currently using the bag as a pillow for her Minnie Mouse .
> 
> I still need to finish going through the pictures from our trip. I will share some pictures when I get a chance.



Love everything! I think my favorite is the girls Nemo top! I do the same thing too, I forget to take pictures until it's too late. 



peachygreen said:


> A simple twirl skirt and tee for Epcot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr



Love that fabric and the applique is great!


----------



## Restrasz

Silly question, how much yardage  for "easy fit" pants?  Probably an xl,  both in flannel and knit.  Adult size? I haven't purchased a pattern yet but am hoping to get to Joann's tomorrow and take advantage of their "senior discount" day.  I thought Jammie's would be my next project!       Everyone's   Things are beautiful! I really need a little girl!


----------



## VBAndrea

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> Holy cow, I cannot even keep up with this thread!  Everything is so amazing!!
> 
> I know this isn't an outfit...but I _DID_ sew it!!!  I am a stay at home Momma on very tight budget so often I make things because I REALLY want them but don't have the extra money in the budget to buy them.  I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Minnie ear umbrella stroller at Walmart, but we are so close to our trip and just two weeks ago had to buy a new washer and dryer because they both died on us a week apart!  So I just don't have the extra spending money for something that I really don't need.    Luckily my Momma is super awesome and gave me a hunk of Minnie fabric leftover from something she made for my 16 month old.  She gave me the red fabric about 7 years ago when I really started sewing heavily and the black was scraps from another project.  Not too bad for FREE!!!    Now we have a Minnie ear stroller!  PLUS, it's my big stroller, not the umbrella.  So happy with this!!!


That is sooooo cute!!!  Fabulous job!


PurpleEars said:


> I realized I hadn't shared pictures of the projects from the summer, so I better take a minute to do so!
> 
> As I was sick for a good part of the summer, my productivity was quite low. I made the following items for Big Gives:
> 
> Sunhats for a girl, side A:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side B:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For another Give, I did a set of sea life/Nemo based theme tops a boy and a girl.
> Front of the girl's top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of the top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front of the boy's top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Credit goes to Heather for designing such cute sea animals!)
> 
> I did a set of 6 burpies for DH's cousin's baby shower. Unfortunately I did not take a picture of them before sending them in the mail.
> 
> I also made my first eye-spy bag this summer. DH was great in helping me find little trinkets to put into the bag. We picked up random things from garage sales (that people were happy to give away). We had coins, sea shells, marbles, scrabble tiles, a monopoly house, buttons, and Lego pieces in the bag. It was a present for our best friend's daugther (she is turning 3 in the fall). Again, I forgot to take a picture of it. I don't think she quite understands the concept of eye-spy bags yet. She is currently using the bag as a pillow for her Minnie Mouse .
> 
> I still need to finish going through the pictures from our trip. I will share some pictures when I get a chance.


Everything looks awesome!  I love the sea creature set!



peachygreen said:


> A simple twirl skirt and tee for Epcot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr


Adorable!  What great fabric.  Where on earth did you find that?



Restrasz said:


> Silly question, how much yardage  for "easy fit" pants?  Probably an xl,  both in flannel and knit.  Adult size? I haven't purchased a pattern yet but am hoping to get to Joann's tomorrow and take advantage of their "senior discount" day.  I thought Jammie's would be my next project!       Everyone's   Things are beautiful! I really need a little girl!


It depends on the length of the pants.  3.5 yards is the most you would need, but again, the measurements are by the length, not the size.


----------



## love to stitch

PurpleEars said:


> I realized I hadn't shared pictures of the projects from the summer, so I better take a minute to do so!
> 
> As I was sick for a good part of the summer, my productivity was quite low. I made the following items for Big Gives:
> 
> Sunhats for a girl, side A:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side B:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For another Give, I did a set of sea life/Nemo based theme tops a boy and a girl.
> Front of the girl's top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of the top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front of the boy's top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Credit goes to Heather for designing such cute sea animals!)
> 
> I did a set of 6 burpies for DH's cousin's baby shower. Unfortunately I did not take a picture of them before sending them in the mail.
> 
> I also made my first eye-spy bag this summer. DH was great in helping me find little trinkets to put into the bag. We picked up random things from garage sales (that people were happy to give away). We had coins, sea shells, marbles, scrabble tiles, a monopoly house, buttons, and Lego pieces in the bag. It was a present for our best friend's daugther (she is turning 3 in the fall). Again, I forgot to take a picture of it. I don't think she quite understands the concept of eye-spy bags yet. She is currently using the bag as a pillow for her Minnie Mouse .
> 
> I still need to finish going through the pictures from our trip. I will share some pictures when I get a chance.



Everything looks great.



peachygreen said:


> A simple twirl skirt and tee for Epcot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr



That is an adorable outfit.


----------



## dianemom2

tinkabella627 said:


> QUICK QUESTION... hopefully someone sees this soon...
> 
> I ordered fabric to make my daughter pants for apple day at school tomorrow... the fabric just got here and I have never made pants before. I was planning to get the easy fit pattern from YCMT but I need to know... what else do I need to have in order to make these pants and about how long will it take a beginner to do this? If it is too hard or involves something I don't have at home then she will just get a pillowcase dress.
> 
> Thanks!


I hope you got the pants made ok.  They are super easy!  I think they are easier than the pillowcase dresses.



PurpleEars said:


> I realized I hadn't shared pictures of the projects from the summer, so I better take a minute to do so!
> 
> As I was sick for a good part of the summer, my productivity was quite low. I made the following items for Big Gives:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For another Give, I did a set of sea life/Nemo based theme tops a boy and a girl.
> Front of the girl's top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front of the boy's top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Credit goes to Heather for designing such cute sea animals!)


Love the hats and the shirts.  You did a lot of appliques for the tops!  I am sure the Big Give recipients loved them!



peachygreen said:


> A simple twirl skirt and tee for Epcot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr


That's just adorable!  Is the top an iron on design?  How did you get one to match your fabric so well?



Restrasz said:


> Silly question, how much yardage  for "easy fit" pants?
> 
> Everyone's   Things are beautiful! I really need a little girl!



I'd also suggest about 3 1/2 yards for flannel.  Depending on the width of the knit you might be able to get away with less than that since knits tend to be much wider fabric.

If you feel the need to sew for a little girl, then you should join our Big Give group.  We get some adorable little ones to sew for.  Plus it is so much fun to make something and send it off to somebody as a big surprise!


----------



## peachygreen

PrincessMickey said:


> Love that fabric and the applique is great!





VBAndrea said:


> Adorable!  What great fabric.  Where on earth did you find that?





love to stitch said:


> That is an adorable outfit.





dianemom2 said:


> That's just adorable!  Is the top an iron on design?  How did you get one to match your fabric so well?



Thank you!

The fabric is Alexander Henry Merry You and Me in Pink.  I bought it off Ebay.

The Mickey Head is an iron on.  I was searing etsy one day for Epcot to get some ideas and came across a Small World Iron on.  The owner accepted custom designs so I tweaked it a bit to get what I wanted but I love how it came out.  I ordered one with a blue background too so that I can make a tee-shirt for my nephew.  
This was the starting point of the design.
http://www.etsy.com/listing/104441617/small-world-holiday-applique-diy?ga_search_query=small+world

Tonight I get to make the big girl version of the skirt.  Its all cut out I just have to sew it together.  I also have to redo the elastic on Alice's.  She tried it on this morning and said it was too tight.  I guess I cut the elastic too small.  (Good thing I had it safety pinned inside and not sewn)


----------



## Disneymom1218

peachygreen said:


> I bought the top fabirc a long time ago (either last year or the year before) and plan to make skirts out of it for Thanksgiving on our trip this year.  I was thinking of doing a 2 layered skirt and I'm trying to decide if the bottom material would look good as an underskirt (about as much as you see would peek out).  Do they go well enough together?  I can't decide if I should just do a single layer skirt with the turkeys or if I should do the 2 layer skirt.  Be honest please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr



I am way behind, but I think they are perfect together. can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## babynala

I lost some quotes when I restarted my machine and I am VERY far behind (I think that might be a pattern for me) so I apologize if I missed anyone.

That Cinderella dress is AMAZING.  Such beautiful details.  Love the Rapunzel "family" too.

PurpleEars - Glad to see you around.  I hope you had a nice cruise but I'm sorry you got sick.  Sounds like you had a nice trip to FL.  How fun that you got to meet some other Disboutiquers.  

Amyhoff - love the pink Cinderella dress.  I've always wanted to make one these but I'm scared of the "bows" and I think I missed my chance with my DD.

ncmomof2 - I think you are in Disney now so I hope you have a great trip.  I love the dresses.  I hope you get a chance to share some pictures when you get back.  

TinkNH - Sorry you are getting stressed with your flights.  On a recent trip we got rebooked because our flight was cancelled and my husband told the girl at the check in counter that we were fine with having separate seats from our kids since it would be a much more peaceful flight for us.   She was able to put us all together.  Although on our first Disney trip we flew NW from Detroit and we had 4 seats in different parts of the plane.  The ground staff would not even try to get it straightened out and told us the flight attendants would have to deal with it.  People gladly moved but my DH and DD were in the back of the plane and I was in the front with my DS who was barely one at the time.  The flight attendant had to hold him while I installed the car seat.  And airlines wonder why they always have delays!  I hope you have a great time on your trip.  

Pyrxtc - your Merida cosutme looks beautiful.  

Ohstuffandfluff - The perry dress is perfect.  Love your applique.  

Peachygreen - love the AK dresses, and the buttons will be perfect.  The Epcot set is awesome.  

goteamwood - I LOVE those Mickey shirts. The girls look so cute in their matching dresses.  

Pumpkinpatchquilter - Your stroller is amazing.    The only problem that I forsee is that you will get stopped every 10 minutes in the parks with everyone fawning over your stroller.  So much better then the Walmart version, plus you have cup holders!!!!!


----------



## TinkNH

babynala said:


> TinkNH - Sorry you are getting stressed with your flights.  On a recent trip we got rebooked because our flight was cancelled and my husband told the girl at the check in counter that we were fine with having separate seats from our kids since it would be a much more peaceful flight for us.   She was able to put us all together.  Although on our first Disney trip we flew NW from Detroit and we had 4 seats in different parts of the plane.  The ground staff would not even try to get it straightened out and told us the flight attendants would have to deal with it.  People gladly moved but my DH and DD were in the back of the plane and I was in the front with my DS who was barely one at the time.  The flight attendant had to hold him while I installed the car seat.  And airlines wonder why they always have delays!  I hope you have a great time on your trip.




I dont know if I posted but after 30 min or so on hold, a frustrating 15 min with the first person I spoke to..I asked for a supervisor and had seats with us all together and a nice chat about how awesome WDW is.  Granted we are in the last rows of the plane..but 1.  its close to the bathroom, which may be a bonus with 2 4 yr olds...and like I told her..strap us to the wing, i dont care, just put my kids and I together


----------



## PurpleEars

peachygreen said:


> A simple twirl skirt and tee for Epcot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr



This is such a nice set. Great job!



TinkNH said:


> I dont know if I posted but after 30 min or so on hold, a frustrating 15 min with the first person I spoke to..I asked for a supervisor and had seats with us all together and a nice chat about how awesome WDW is.  Granted we are in the last rows of the plane..but 1.  its close to the bathroom, which may be a bonus with 2 4 yr olds...and like I told her..strap us to the wing, i dont care, just put my kids and I together



I am so glad that they had resolved the issue for you. I hope the travel will go smoothly for you!


----------



## BorkBorkBork

OhStuffandFluff said:


> My kiddos are HUGE fans of Phineas and Ferb so of course there has to be a custom outfit designated to this awesome show!!  Here is my DD's Perry dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of hand applique



I love this! Did you hand applique that cute baby Perry?

Waaay too much to quote since I've been missing for a bit. Everything looks great as usual, love the Minnie stroller!

Well, I lost my job today but gained my PE770. The bookstore that I just got hired at a month ago closed very suddenly this morning so now I am out of a job again. I won't be looking for another one, just will go back to being a SAHM. It'll be nice, but the loss of the bookstore will be felt throughout the community and we especially loved storytime there. My daughter took her 1st steps there!

But, my machine got here today!  I think I have it about halfway figured out and have embroidered a name and appliqued Heather's Jack Skellington. I am loving it!


----------



## babynala

TinkNH said:


> I dont know if I posted but after 30 min or so on hold, a frustrating 15 min with the first person I spoke to..I asked for a supervisor and had seats with us all together and a nice chat about how awesome WDW is.  Granted we are in the last rows of the plane..but 1.  its close to the bathroom, which may be a bonus with 2 4 yr olds...and like I told her..strap us to the wing, i dont care, just put my kids and I together


Glad you got it straightened out.  It will be one less thing to have to worry about for your trip.  Having to go thru the airport with little ones is stressful enough!



BorkBorkBork said:


> Well, I lost my job today but gained my PE770. The bookstore that I just got hired at a month ago closed very suddenly this morning so now I am out of a job again. I won't be looking for another one, just will go back to being a SAHM. It'll be nice, but the loss of the bookstore will be felt throughout the community and we especially loved storytime there. My daughter took her 1st steps there!
> 
> But, my machine got here today!  I think I have it about halfway figured out and have embroidered a name and appliqued Heather's Jack Skellington. I am loving it!


Sorry to hear about the bookstore being closed and thus no job but it is nice that you get to be home with your DD.   Yippie on getting your machine and already getting something stitched out  Can't wait to see what you make.


----------



## pyrxtc

seems like we slowed down a bit.


----------



## BorkBorkBork

Jealous of all you guys on your trip or getting ready to leave! We went Sept 18-25 last year and I am fondly remembering and planning for next October!

I am loving my machine and stitched out about 7 things last night. I was able to finish this dress for DD for the Nemo 3D movie and HOPEFULLY she will still fit into it next year for our trip. In my experience, the tied straps are better for that than elastic. 






It puckered a bit around the applique--does anyone know what I did wrong? I used heavyweight cutaway stabilizer.


----------



## tigger_mommy

Snow White Apron Dress Front




Back of Snow White




Not finished Sally dress




Front of Belle Apron Dress




Back of Belle Apron Dress




Not yet appliqued princess dresses. 

Not the best pictures, but just a little of what I have been sewing lately.


----------



## love to stitch

BorkBorkBork said:


> Jealous of all you guys on your trip or getting ready to leave! We went Sept 18-25 last year and I am fondly remembering and planning for next October!
> 
> I am loving my machine and stitched out about 7 things last night. I was able to finish this dress for DD for the Nemo 3D movie and HOPEFULLY she will still fit into it next year for our trip. In my experience, the tied straps are better for that than elastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It puckered a bit around the applique--does anyone know what I did wrong? I used heavyweight cutaway stabilizer.



That is a very cute dress.



tigger_mommy said:


> Snow White Apron Dress Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Snow White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not finished Sally dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front of Belle Apron Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Belle Apron Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet appliqued princess dresses.
> 
> Not the best pictures, but just a little of what I have been sewing lately.



Those are beautiful dresses.

My granddaughter saw all these pictures and said "Nana, you should make those for me"


----------



## miprender

PurpleEars said:


> I realized I hadn't shared pictures of the projects from the summer, so I better take a minute to do so!
> 
> As I was sick for a good part of the summer, my productivity was quite low. I made the following items for Big Gives:
> 
> For another Give, I did a set of sea life/Nemo based theme tops a boy and a girl.
> Front of the girl's top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of the top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front of the boy's top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Credit goes to Heather for designing such cute sea animals!)
> 
> I did a set of 6 burpies for DH's cousin's baby shower. Unfortunately I did not take a picture of them before sending them in the mail.
> 
> I still need to finish going through the pictures from our trip. I will share some pictures when I get a chance.



Those hats are so cute and love the BG items. You do amazing work with those patchwork dresses & skirts.



TinkNH said:


> I dont know if I posted but after 30 min or so on hold, a frustrating 15 min with the first person I spoke to..I asked for a supervisor and had seats with us all together and a nice chat about how awesome WDW is.  Granted we are in the last rows of the plane..but 1.  its close to the bathroom, which may be a bonus with 2 4 yr olds...and like I told her..strap us to the wing, i dont care, just put my kids and I together



That is terrific news   Only 3 more days.



BorkBorkBork said:


> I am loving my machine and stitched out about 7 things last night. I was able to finish this dress for DD for the Nemo 3D movie and HOPEFULLY she will still fit into it next year for our trip. In my experience, the tied straps are better for that than elastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It puckered a bit around the applique--does anyone know what I did wrong? I used heavyweight cutaway stabilizer.



Adorable dress. 

It sounds like you used the right stabilizer so it could have been the fabric. Sometimes it happens. Also if your stabilizer or fabric were not really tight it will pucker. Lastly you could blame your needle.




tigger_mommy said:


> Snow White Apron Dress Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not finished Sally dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front of Belle Apron Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best pictures, but just a little of what I have been sewing lately.



Everything is amazing especially that Belle dress.


----------



## Yoshiandi

and the outfits were a hit!!


----------



## BorkBorkBork

Yoshiandi said:


> and the outfits were a hit!!



Welcome back and glad everyone loved the outfits! I can only see the last pic with Cinderella though.


----------



## Yoshiandi

BorkBorkBork said:


> Welcome back and glad everyone loved the outfits! I can only see the last pic with Cinderella though.



I put the photos on incorrectly.. they should show up in the original post I had put in.


----------



## PurpleEars

BorkBorkBork said:


> Well, I lost my job today but gained my PE770. The bookstore that I just got hired at a month ago closed very suddenly this morning so now I am out of a job again. I won't be looking for another one, just will go back to being a SAHM. It'll be nice, but the loss of the bookstore will be felt throughout the community and we especially loved storytime there. My daughter took her 1st steps there!
> 
> But, my machine got here today!  I think I have it about halfway figured out and have embroidered a name and appliqued Heather's Jack Skellington. I am loving it!



So sorry to hear that you lost your job suddenly. I am glad to hear that it may work out well for you anyway. I hope you are enjoying your new machine.



BorkBorkBork said:


> Jealous of all you guys on your trip or getting ready to leave! We went Sept 18-25 last year and I am fondly remembering and planning for next October!
> 
> I am loving my machine and stitched out about 7 things last night. I was able to finish this dress for DD for the Nemo 3D movie and HOPEFULLY she will still fit into it next year for our trip. In my experience, the tied straps are better for that than elastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It puckered a bit around the applique--does anyone know what I did wrong? I used heavyweight cutaway stabilizer.



It could be the fabric - if the fabric is lightweight, it could pucker a bit like that.



tigger_mommy said:


> Snow White Apron Dress Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Snow White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not finished Sally dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front of Belle Apron Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Belle Apron Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet appliqued princess dresses.
> 
> Not the best pictures, but just a little of what I have been sewing lately.



Great job on everything but I like the Snow White apron dress the most.



miprender said:


> Those hats are so cute and love the BG items. You do amazing work with those patchwork dresses & skirts.



Thanks  Andrea is still the patchwork twirl queen though.



Yoshiandi said:


> and the outfits were a hit!!



It looks like your family had a great trip! Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## pyrxtc

tigger_mommy said:


> Snow White Apron Dress Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Snow White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not finished Sally dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front of Belle Apron Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Belle Apron Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet appliqued princess dresses.
> 
> Not the best pictures, but just a little of what I have been sewing lately.



the outfits look great. I've been waiting for someone to do the aprons, I've haven't tried yet. I love Sally's dress. her dress had threads hanging off the bottom just like yours. I'm sure those princess dresses are going to look great finished. I ahve that fabric too !



Yoshiandi said:


> and the outfits were a hit!!



All the pictures look great ! You look like you all had a lot of fun and Stitch looks like he loved your shirt.


----------



## tinkabella627

BorkBorkBork said:


> Jealous of all you guys on your trip or getting ready to leave! We went Sept 18-25 last year and I am fondly remembering and planning for next October!
> 
> I am loving my machine and stitched out about 7 things last night. I was able to finish this dress for DD for the Nemo 3D movie and HOPEFULLY she will still fit into it next year for our trip. In my experience, the tied straps are better for that than elastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It puckered a bit around the applique--does anyone know what I did wrong? I used heavyweight cutaway stabilizer.



I love this!! What pattern is this?

I loved the other Nemo set too but forgot to quote it!


Thank you to everyone that answered my question about the easy fits. I ended up being too nervous to try something new last minute like that so I went for the trusted pillow case dress.... and it is probably a good thing bc I was so tired I made careless mistakes on that. I do still want to make the pants and have some material (well ok lots of random material) so I may get the pattern and try it out whenever I get time again. Maybe she will get some Halloween pants instead of a dress. 

Another question- what other patterns on YCMT are simple enough for a beginner?


----------



## goteamwood

I bought a patch like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for use on my sons' bowling shirts, and I love the way it looks on the front of the shirts. I now have capabilities of doing my own embroidery at home, so I am searching for something similar, namely mickey and his name in the "mickey" font. He doesn't need to be laying down, he could be standing or sitting. I have plenty o' mickey PES files, and the Mickey font, but not the software to combine them. Has anyone seen an embroidery file mickey like this somewhere?

Thanks, you are all a fantastic resource. Someday I hope to be smart and talented enough to answer instead of just ask questions.


----------



## tigger_mommy

pyrxtc said:


> the outfits look great. I've been waiting for someone to do the aprons, I've haven't tried yet. I love Sally's dress. her dress had threads hanging off the bottom just like yours. I'm sure those princess dresses are going to look great finished. I ahve that fabric too !
> 
> I am still a novice sewer/seamstress, not sure the proper terminology here. I thought the aprons would be easier than the actual dresses, I may have been wrong.  Glad they are finished, and don't really want to touch satin or tulle for a long time! The aprons are going to come in so handy though. Easy on/off and they will be wearing them to MNSSHP! yippy


----------



## BorkBorkBork

Yoshiandi said:


> I put the photos on incorrectly.. they should show up in the original post I had put in.



Weird...I see them now. Everything looks great and looks like you had lots of fun!



tinkabella627 said:


> I love this!! What pattern is this?
> 
> I loved the other Nemo set too but forgot to quote it!
> 
> 
> Thank you to everyone that answered my question about the easy fits. I ended up being too nervous to try something new last minute like that so I went for the trusted pillow case dress.... and it is probably a good thing bc I was so tired I made careless mistakes on that. I do still want to make the pants and have some material (well ok lots of random material) so I may get the pattern and try it out whenever I get time again. Maybe she will get some Halloween pants instead of a dress.
> 
> Another question- what other patterns on YCMT are simple enough for a beginner?



My dress was the Simply Sweet by Carla C on YCMT, which, to answer your other question, is another simple pattern for a beginner. It has tons of variations you can make so you won't get tired of it for a while. Her Portrait Peasant is also easy and versatile to make tops and dresses.


----------



## babynala

BorkBorkBork said:


> Jealous of all you guys on your trip or getting ready to leave! We went Sept 18-25 last year and I am fondly remembering and planning for next October!
> 
> I am loving my machine and stitched out about 7 things last night. I was able to finish this dress for DD for the Nemo 3D movie and HOPEFULLY she will still fit into it next year for our trip. In my experience, the tied straps are better for that than elastic.
> 
> 
> It puckered a bit around the applique--does anyone know what I did wrong? I used heavyweight cutaway stabilizer.


Love the Nemo dress and I hope it still fits next year.  As for the puckering, I agree with other that the fabric might not have been tight enough in the hoop.  Also, since that design seems to have lots of fill stitches you probably would want to "float" another piece of stabilizer under the hoop.




tigger_mommy said:


> Not the best pictures, but just a little of what I have been sewing lately.


The apron dresses are beautiful.  I do not blame you for not wanting to sew on satin again!  They will work out really great for Disney and photo-ops.  Sally looks great too.



Yoshiandi said:


> and the outfits were a hit!!


Looks like you had a great trip.  Your DS looks just like Jake but your DH's makeup is kind of scaring me!  But I guess that what pirates are supposed to do!   Your DD looks beautiful in her Cinderella gown.  



goteamwood said:


> I bought a patch like this:  for use on my sons' bowling shirts, and I love the way it looks on the front of the shirts. I now have capabilities of doing my own embroidery at home, so I am searching for something similar, namely mickey and his name in the "mickey" font. He doesn't need to be laying down, he could be standing or sitting. I have plenty o' mickey PES files, and the Mickey font, but not the software to combine them. Has anyone seen an embroidery file mickey like this somewhere?
> 
> Thanks, you are all a fantastic resource. Someday I hope to be smart and talented enough to answer instead of just ask questions.


Sorry, I have not seen that design but I did love it on your bowling shirts.


----------



## BorkBorkBork

babynala said:


> Love the Nemo dress and I hope it still fits next year.  As for the puckering, I agree with other that the fabric might not have been tight enough in the hoop.  Also, since that design seems to have lots of fill stitches you probably would want to "float" another piece of stabilizer under the hoop.



Thank you. I had not heard anything about floating another piece of stabilizer under the hoop--does that mean you just stick it under the hoop without hooping it? Just lay it in there on top of the throat plate (if that's what it's called on embroidery machines)?


----------



## nannye

Ugh trying to decide if I wait and buy the PE770 new (but without warranty) (about $850 US with tax and duty) or see if I can talk a seller down in her price for a Janome 350E that is 4 years old and no warranty either since it is used. 
She is asking $850 CDN which is probably reasonable for what she paid new. 
What to do.... what to do.... I just don't know. I shouldn't do either right now, but I worry if the Janome is the right choice, if I don't try to offer her less and see if she'll go down in price then I'll loose out on it.


----------



## VBAndrea

BorkBorkBork said:


> Well, I lost my job today but gained my PE770. The bookstore that I just got hired at a month ago closed very suddenly this morning so now I am out of a job again. I won't be looking for another one, just will go back to being a SAHM. It'll be nice, but the loss of the bookstore will be felt throughout the community and we especially loved storytime there. My daughter took her 1st steps there!
> 
> But, my machine got here today!  I think I have it about halfway figured out and have embroidered a name and appliqued Heather's Jack Skellington. I am loving it!


Sorry about your job, but you'll be so busy with your new machine that you'll be glad for the free time.



BorkBorkBork said:


> Jealous of all you guys on your trip or getting ready to leave! We went Sept 18-25 last year and I am fondly remembering and planning for next October!
> 
> I am loving my machine and stitched out about 7 things last night. I was able to finish this dress for DD for the Nemo 3D movie and HOPEFULLY she will still fit into it next year for our trip. In my experience, the tied straps are better for that than elastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It puckered a bit around the applique--does anyone know what I did wrong? I used heavyweight cutaway stabilizer.


Adorable!  My dd could wear the dresses with the tie straps for three years, so wise choice.

For cottons I hoop one piece of tear away.  I attach the cotton with pins -- I used to hoop it but found I was pulling the cotton too tight doing that and that is what would cause puckers.  So I hoop one piece of tear away, spray that with the Dritz spray and neatly lay my cotton on it and pin it.  Then I float one pieces of tear away under the hoop (above the throat plate just like you described).  I only use cut away for knits.  I do find that very thin cottons still pucker.  You may have to experiment a little but for me that is the best way to do it and I have the PE 770.  I just mailed a surprise gift that I appliqued on cotton so I should be able to post pics of it early next week -- there are no puckers.



tigger_mommy said:


> s.
> 
> Not the best pictures, but just a little of what I have been sewing lately.


Someone's been busy making her little girl happy!   Everything looks super 



Yoshiandi said:


> and the outfits were a hit!!


Thanks for sharing the photos   So glad the outfits went over well.


----------



## dianemom2

BorkBorkBork said:


> That's so cute!  I don't think I've seen that Nemo fabric before.  I hope that the dress still fits for your next trip.





tigger_mommy said:


> Snow White Apron Dress Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not finished Sally dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front of Belle Apron Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet appliqued princess dresses.


The dresses all look great!  I love the Snow White dress the best though.  It must have been hard to work with all that satin and tulle.  Those are difficult fabrics!  What are you going to put on the front of the princess dresses?



tinkabella627 said:


> Another question- what other patterns on YCMT are simple enough for a beginner?


I agree that the Simple Sweet dress is perfect for a beginner.  I've made it about a million times and I don't get tired of it.  Plus there is a lot of room on it to do appliques.  Don't buy the stripwork jumper pattern too though.  They are extremely similar and the Simply Sweet is more versatile.  



nannye said:


> Ugh trying to decide if I wait and buy the PE770 new (but without warranty) (about $850 US with tax and duty) or see if I can talk a seller down in her price for a Janome 350E that is 4 years old and no warranty either since it is used.
> She is asking $850 CDN which is probably reasonable for what she paid new.
> What to do.... what to do.... I just don't know. I shouldn't do either right now, but I worry if the Janome is the right choice, if I don't try to offer her less and see if she'll go down in price then I'll loose out on it.


Which machine has more features?  The biggest feature that seems to be missing on the Brother is the ability to combine and edit some designs on the machine?  Does the Janome do that?  If it does, that means you can add your own wording to things without using other software.



Yoshiandi said:


> and the outfits were a hit!!


Glad that the outfits were such a hit!  I hope you had a great trip!   It so much fun to see the kids in the outfits.


----------



## tigger_mommy

dianemom2 said:


> The dresses all look great!  I love the Snow White dress the best though.  It must have been hard to work with all that satin and tulle.  Those are difficult fabrics!  What are you going to put on the front of the princess dresses?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I will be putting a large Sleeping Beauty crown on them. My brilliant idea to make outfits for all 4 of my kids before our surprise trip is seeming a little so not brilliant right now.


----------



## Adi12982

Page 51?! What happened to my moving buddy. . . .maybe she's not on -here much anymore either -


----------



## TinkNH

BorkBorkBork said:


> J
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It puckered a bit around the applique--does anyone know what I did wrong? I used heavyweight cutaway stabilizer.



lovely! I love the nemo fabric.is that a new one?  It is perfect for a skirt!



tigger_mommy said:


> Snow White Apron Dress Front
> 
> Back of Snow White
> 
> Not finished Sally dress



All of the dresses were great but this one is my favorite I think!  I need to get brave and try sewing with satins....



Yoshiandi said:


> and the outfits were a hit!!



SO cute!!!



tinkabella627 said:


> I love this!! What pattern is this?
> 
> 
> Another question- what other patterns on YCMT are simple enough for a beginner?



i will 3rd the simply sweet...it took me a long time after I bought it to make it and it was so easy!  I made DD several versions for our trip..the directions are SUPER clear and the dress is so versatile!  I also love Carla Cs Portrait peasant top and dress...it was actually the one i did before the simply sweet...its also pretty easy and lots and lots of options.  I was also able to "princessify " both of those patterns really easily !  


48 ours and i will be in FL...


----------



## peachygreen

The simply sweet is one of my favorite dresses.  I have made several variations of it.  Its also great because it can be worn as just the jumper when its hot or I can add a short sleeved or long sleeved tee under it if it cools down.  It makes it a year round dress that way.  You can change up the skirt on it.  I like to make gored circle skirts on it, but you can do patchwork skirts, simple rectangle tube skirts, ruffled skirts, stripwork skirts etc.  You can change up the straps and use elastic, ties or buttons.  You can also have jumper or halter style bodices with it.  

Its a toss up with my girls between a simply sweet and a tee-shirt dress as their favorites to wear for every day wear because they are comfy.  And they are easy for me to make so that is a plus.


----------



## sewmess

tigger_mommy: Love the outfits.  I think the apron idea is fabulous for long times at the park.  I also agree that satin is a pain to work with.


----------



## babynala

BorkBorkBork said:


> Thank you. I had not heard anything about floating another piece of stabilizer under the hoop--does that mean you just stick it under the hoop without hooping it? Just lay it in there on top of the throat plate (if that's what it's called on embroidery machines)?


Yup, you don't need to hoop it, just lay it down between the hoop and the throat plate (I guess it is called that).  This piece doesn't have to be as big as the one you hoop, just a little bigger then design.  Just be careful that this piece doesn't get folded over onto itself if you have to take the hoop out and put it back in.  I usually add the "floating" piece of stabilizer after all my appliques have been tacked down and cut out, before the satin stitches start.


----------



## pyrxtc

Was sewing myself a dress and heard a noise. I broke the tip off the needle and when I took it apart to get it out, realized that I broke my overlock foot too.  don't know how that happened but I don't want to wash the dress until I get that done to it. Dang !! I guess I'm too hard on my machine.


----------



## dianemom2

tigger_mommy said:


> I will be putting a large Sleeping Beauty crown on them. My brilliant idea to make outfits for all 4 of my kids before our surprise trip is seeming a little so not brilliant right now.


That sounds very cute!

Enabler Alert
I noticed that there is a Brother PE770 that is up for auction on ebay.  It is going to close in like an hour.  Up for auction for only $400 with no bids on it.  Here is a link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150895700386&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123

Seems like a deal to me so I thought I'd post it.


----------



## micksmoma

Is there a free embroidery software that I can download just to put font together?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## TinkNH

pyrxtc said:


> Was sewing myself a dress and heard a noise. I broke the tip off the needle and when I took it apart to get it out, realized that I broke my overlock foot too.  don't know how that happened but I don't want to wash the dress until I get that done to it. Dang !! I guess I'm too hard on my machine.



maybe its a NH thing cause I broke my overlock foot on the last dress I made for our trip about 2 weeks ago!  I broke the little piece in the center right off   I haven't done much sewing since, I guess i was using that foot A LOT.  I plan to get a new one when we get home..because I will have winter stuff and holiday gifts to start sewing.

QUESTION:  anyone buy their needles in bulk?  And where may one do that so they are a bit cheaper than buying packs of 3 or 4 at a time?


----------



## pyrxtc

TinkNH said:


> maybe its a NH thing cause I broke my overlock foot on the last dress I made for our trip about 2 weeks ago!  I broke the little piece in the center right off   I haven't done much sewing since, I guess i was using that foot A LOT.  I plan to get a new one when we get home..because I will have winter stuff and holiday gifts to start sewing.
> 
> QUESTION:  anyone buy their needles in bulk?  And where may one do that so they are a bit cheaper than buying packs of 3 or 4 at a time?



Can't help with the needles question since I'm new to this, sorry. I broke the same part off. Glad I don't need that foot for my other projects that I'm doing right now. Even so, I am heading to the quilt shop in Claremont tomorrow since he has one to sell me. I better check my bank account because I'm told it has some nice stuff in there.


----------



## PurpleEars

tinkabella627 said:


> Another question- what other patterns on YCMT are simple enough for a beginner?



I have never made a Simply Sweet but lots of people here said it is good for beginners. The Stripwork Jumper is my go-to pattern for girls. I would say the patchwork twirl (no pattern needed) is also very easy.



nannye said:


> Ugh trying to decide if I wait and buy the PE770 new (but without warranty) (about $850 US with tax and duty) or see if I can talk a seller down in her price for a Janome 350E that is 4 years old and no warranty either since it is used.
> She is asking $850 CDN which is probably reasonable for what she paid new.
> What to do.... what to do.... I just don't know. I shouldn't do either right now, but I worry if the Janome is the right choice, if I don't try to offer her less and see if she'll go down in price then I'll loose out on it.



What what it's worth - if I were in your shoes I would go for the PE770 unless the seller for the Janome can show you a good maintenance record. I would stay away from a used machine if you can't find out what the seller has done to the machine and/or why she is selling it. 



pyrxtc said:


> Was sewing myself a dress and heard a noise. I broke the tip off the needle and when I took it apart to get it out, realized that I broke my overlock foot too.  don't know how that happened but I don't want to wash the dress until I get that done to it. Dang !! I guess I'm too hard on my machine.



Oh no! I hope you can get a replacement foot without too much trouble.



micksmoma said:


> Is there a free embroidery software that I can download just to put font together?  Thanks in advance.



Stitch Era is available for free. It is not the most intutive software but you could combine fonts with it.


----------



## BorkBorkBork

VBAndrea said:


> Sorry about your job, but you'll be so busy with your new machine that you'll be glad for the free time.
> 
> Adorable!  My dd could wear the dresses with the tie straps for three years, so wise choice.
> 
> For cottons I hoop one piece of tear away.  I attach the cotton with pins -- I used to hoop it but found I was pulling the cotton too tight doing that and that is what would cause puckers.  So I hoop one piece of tear away, spray that with the Dritz spray and neatly lay my cotton on it and pin it.  Then I float one pieces of tear away under the hoop (above the throat plate just like you described).  I only use cut away for knits.  I do find that very thin cottons still pucker.  You may have to experiment a little but for me that is the best way to do it and I have the PE 770.  I just mailed a surprise gift that I appliqued on cotton so I should be able to post pics of it early next week -- there are no puckers.



You're right about the job, the new free time will be great. Thanks about the dress, it's good to hear you've had success with the SS lasting so long! Thank you for all your advice, I will try that.




TinkNH said:


> lovely! I love the nemo fabric.is that a new one?  It is perfect for a skirt! 48 ours and i will be in FL...



The Nemo fabric is a sheet or maybe curtains I bought off Ebay. I have a ton of it. You can't really tell but it says "Fish are friends, not food" and also has some Tank Gang guys on it that I didn't use.  I found a vintage Little Mermaid sheet at Goodwill today so hopefully I can make a dress for next year with that!

HAVE FUN on your trip!!



babynala said:


> Yup, you don't need to hoop it, just lay it down between the hoop and the throat plate (I guess it is called that).  This piece doesn't have to be as big as the one you hoop, just a little bigger then design.  Just be careful that this piece doesn't get folded over onto itself if you have to take the hoop out and put it back in.  I usually add the "floating" piece of stabilizer after all my appliques have been tacked down and cut out, before the satin stitches start.



Thank you!! Adding it to my notes.


----------



## babynala

micksmoma said:


> Is there a free embroidery software that I can download just to put font together?  Thanks in advance.





PurpleEars said:


> Stitch Era is available for free. It is not the most intutive software but you could combine fonts with it.



I didn't think that you could combine purchased embroidery fonts in SEU???? I know you can use True Type Fonts that are installed on your computer to create words, etc and SEU converts the "computer" fonts so you can stitch them out.  I have never been able to "merge" two designs in SEU.  When you purchase a font from a digitizer, each letter is its own design file so I don't think you can use SEU to make words.  

I hope that didn't confuse things, then again - I could be wrong.

I am not aware of any other free program that can be used to combine fonts.


----------



## tricia

babynala said:


> I didn't think that you could combine purchased embroidery fonts in SEU???? I know you can use True Type Fonts that are installed on your computer to create words, etc and SEU converts the "computer" fonts so you can stitch them out.  I have never been able to "merge" two designs in SEU.  When you purchase a font from a digitizer, each letter is its own design file so I don't think you can use SEU to make words.
> 
> I hope that didn't confuse things, then again - I could be wrong.
> 
> I am not aware of any other free program that can be used to combine fonts.



Yes you can merge designs in seu.  I have only done it once, so I don't remember how, but someone on Facebook taught me.


----------



## nannye

PurpleEars said:


> What what it's worth - if I were in your shoes I would go for the PE770 unless the seller for the Janome can show you a good maintenance record. I would stay away from a used machine if you can't find out what the seller has done to the machine and/or why she is selling it.
> 
> .



Good point. She said it was serviced regularly and she is selling just because she doesn't have time to use it anymore.


----------



## tinkabella627

BorkBorkBork said:


> My dress was the Simply Sweet by Carla C on YCMT, which, to answer your other question, is another simple pattern for a beginner. It has tons of variations you can make so you won't get tired of it for a while. Her Portrait Peasant is also easy and versatile to make tops and dresses.





dianemom2 said:


> I agree that the Simple Sweet dress is perfect for a beginner.  I've made it about a million times and I don't get tired of it.  Plus there is a lot of room on it to do appliques.  Don't buy the stripwork jumper pattern too though.  They are extremely similar and the Simply Sweet is more versatile.





TinkNH said:


> lovely!
> 
> i will 3rd the simply sweet...it took me a long time after I bought it to make it and it was so easy!  I made DD several versions for our trip..the directions are SUPER clear and the dress is so versatile!  I also love Carla Cs Portrait peasant top and dress...it was actually the one i did before the simply sweet...its also pretty easy and lots and lots of options.  I was also able to "princessify " both of those patterns really easily !
> 
> 
> 48 ours and i will be in FL...





peachygreen said:


> The simply sweet is one of my favorite dresses.  I have made several variations of it.  Its also great because it can be worn as just the jumper when its hot or I can add a short sleeved or long sleeved tee under it if it cools down.  It makes it a year round dress that way.  You can change up the skirt on it.  I like to make gored circle skirts on it, but you can do patchwork skirts, simple rectangle tube skirts, ruffled skirts, stripwork skirts etc.  You can change up the straps and use elastic, ties or buttons.  You can also have jumper or halter style bodices with it.
> 
> Its a toss up with my girls between a simply sweet and a tee-shirt dress as their favorites to wear for every day wear because they are comfy.  And they are easy for me to make so that is a plus.



Whoa! All those skirt options is like you are speaking a foreign language to me LOL but maybe someday I will get it haha

Thank you all! I am pretty sure I have that in my wish list. I really need real life to slow down so I can have time to sew lol. I teach and my to do list won't go away!


----------



## PrincessMickey

BorkBorkBork said:


> Jealous of all you guys on your trip or getting ready to leave! We went Sept 18-25 last year and I am fondly remembering and planning for next October!
> 
> I am loving my machine and stitched out about 7 things last night. I was able to finish this dress for DD for the Nemo 3D movie and HOPEFULLY she will still fit into it next year for our trip. In my experience, the tied straps are better for that than elastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It puckered a bit around the applique--does anyone know what I did wrong? I used heavyweight cutaway stabilizer.



Really cute! I love Nemo.



tigger_mommy said:


> Snow White Apron Dress Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Snow White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not finished Sally dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front of Belle Apron Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Belle Apron Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet appliqued princess dresses.
> 
> Not the best pictures, but just a little of what I have been sewing lately.



Everthing is great! How easy are the aprons? I might have to pick up that pattern, I know I don't have girls but I bet it would be great for the big gives. I hate to say I'm intimidated by sewing dresses but I am so this might be a good alternative.



Yoshiandi said:


> and the outfits were a hit!!



Looks like everyone had fun!!! The outfits look great!


----------



## DMGeurts

tigger_mommy said:


> Snow White Apron Dress Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Snow White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not finished Sally dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front of Belle Apron Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Belle Apron Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet appliqued princess dresses.
> 
> Not the best pictures, but just a little of what I have been sewing lately.



These are great!  I love the idea for an apron dress!  



Yoshiandi said:


> and the outfits were a hit!!



Awww...  IT looks like you had a great trip!  THanks for sharing pictures with us!!



nannye said:


> Ugh trying to decide if I wait and buy the PE770 new (but without warranty) (about $850 US with tax and duty) or see if I can talk a seller down in her price for a Janome 350E that is 4 years old and no warranty either since it is used.
> She is asking $850 CDN which is probably reasonable for what she paid new.
> What to do.... what to do.... I just don't know. I shouldn't do either right now, but I worry if the Janome is the right choice, if I don't try to offer her less and see if she'll go down in price then I'll loose out on it.



Hi Erin!!!  Sooooo....  What did you decide to do?



VBAndrea said:


> Sorry about your job, but you'll be so busy with your new machine that you'll be glad for the free time.
> 
> 
> Adorable!  My dd could wear the dresses with the tie straps for three years, so wise choice.
> 
> For cottons I hoop one piece of tear away.  I attach the cotton with pins -- I used to hoop it but found I was pulling the cotton too tight doing that and that is what would cause puckers.  So I hoop one piece of tear away, spray that with the Dritz spray and neatly lay my cotton on it and pin it.  Then I float one pieces of tear away under the hoop (above the throat plate just like you described).  I only use cut away for knits.  I do find that very thin cottons still pucker.  You may have to experiment a little but for me that is the best way to do it and I have the PE 770.  I just mailed a surprise gift that I appliqued on cotton so I should be able to post pics of it early next week -- there are no puckers.
> 
> 
> Someone's been busy making her little girl happy!   Everything looks super
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing the photos   So glad the outfits went over well.



It's true!!!!  SHE LIVES!!!! 

 I was worried about you, because I haven't seen you in days in my PTR or anyone else's...  Glad to see you're still OK.​


Adi12982 said:


> Page 51?! What happened to my moving buddy. . . .maybe she's not on -here much anymore either -



Hi Adi!!!



TinkNH said:


> maybe its a NH thing cause I broke my overlock foot on the last dress I made for our trip about 2 weeks ago!  I broke the little piece in the center right off   I haven't done much sewing since, I guess i was using that foot A LOT.  I plan to get a new one when we get home..because I will have winter stuff and holiday gifts to start sewing.
> 
> QUESTION:  anyone buy their needles in bulk?  And where may one do that so they are a bit cheaper than buying packs of 3 or 4 at a time?



I have never purchased my needles in bulk - I didn't know you could.  My only issue with that would be, occasionally I get a pkg of bent needles...  I would hate to get a bulk pkg of bent needles.    I know - I could return them, but I have yet to.  

D~


----------



## dianemom2

tigger_mommy said:


> I will be putting a large Sleeping Beauty crown on them. My brilliant idea to make outfits for all 4 of my kids before our surprise trip is seeming a little so not brilliant right now.


That sounds like it will be very cute!  I am sure you will appreciate the wonderful outfits you made once you get to Disney!



PurpleEars said:


> I have never made a Simply Sweet but lots of people here said it is good for beginners. The Stripwork Jumper is my go-to pattern for girls. I would say the patchwork twirl (no pattern needed) is also very easy.


Since the stripwork jumper and the Simply Sweet are nearly identical, IMHO, then you could easily make either one.  I prefer the Simply Sweet because the bodice top is larger and has more space for an applique.  I agree that there are a bunch of simple skirt styles that are a breeze to make.


----------



## tigger_mommy

*PrincessMickey* ~ I am not sure of the difficulty level of the aprons, I am new to sewing and that is the most difficult thing I have done so far. The first one made my eyes cross, but the second came together a little more quickly. The sizing is crazy big. "Snow" wears an 8/10 and could have used the 5/6 pattern size and "Belle" wears a 5/6 and I made the 3/4 for her and it fits fine. All patterns are so wonky when it comes to sizing. 

*DM* Thank you!! I am hoping to be as wonderful at this as you are one day. 






Finished princess dress!


----------



## babynala

tricia said:


> Yes you can merge designs in seu.  I have only done it once, so I don't remember how, but someone on Facebook taught me.


Thanks, I didn't realize you could do this and obviously I have no idea how to do it.  Maybe one day I will try to figure it out.


----------



## pyrxtc

PrincessMickey said:


> Everthing is great! How easy are the aprons? I might have to pick up that pattern, I know I don't have girls but I bet it would be great for the big gives. I hate to say I'm intimidated by sewing dresses but I am so this might be a good alternative.



Looking at the directions for the apron, it looks harder than a dress. that is why I haven't done it yet.


----------



## TinkNH

swooping through to say hello....we are off at the crack of dawn and I have a million things to do today  

I am not bringing my laptop so probably wont access the DIS while we are away but I will post pics upon my return.

you can also feel free to add me on FB...I will prob post pics there through the week  https://www.facebook.com/carolyn.w.jordan

Have a great week everyone...can't wait to see what y'all create while I am gone!


----------



## cogero

so much cuteness has been posted. I should add this thread to one of my subscribed threads so I don't get so far behind.


----------



## tricia

babynala said:


> Thanks, I didn't realize you could do this and obviously I have no idea how to do it.  Maybe one day I will try to figure it out.



This is what Jessica had posted on FB.

Posted by Jessica Vitello Copeland



Open a new file in SEU...choose your hoop (not mandatory, but helps me with sizing. On the left hand side there is a tab called designs, click it. Then choose machine format and find your designs. It won't, for some reason, pull from a z...ipped file. So I pick out the designs I want and copy them to a regular folder. Then select individually (in order) which letter or design I want. It's going to ask you about the needles. I just choose the first or last selection . In SEU if each object is a different thread color there will be a stop after each...so if you're doing a font I would make them all the same color. To do that, just select the object in the object manager on the right and then select the color on the left. For these always select by the object manager...or choose the little box that says select by box, if you just click on the image it just selects individual stitches.


----------



## PrincessMickey

tigger_mommy said:


> *PrincessMickey* ~ I am not sure of the difficulty level of the aprons, I am new to sewing and that is the most difficult thing I have done so far. The first one made my eyes cross, but the second came together a little more quickly. The sizing is crazy big. "Snow" wears an 8/10 and could have used the 5/6 pattern size and "Belle" wears a 5/6 and I made the 3/4 for her and it fits fine. All patterns are so wonky when it comes to sizing.
> 
> *DM* Thank you!! I am hoping to be as wonderful at this as you are one day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished princess dress!



Thank you. The applique looks great, I love it!



pyrxtc said:


> Looking at the directions for the apron, it looks harder than a dress. that is why I haven't done it yet.



Thank you, I was afraid of that. I may still have to try it out though.



TinkNH said:


> swooping through to say hello....we are off at the crack of dawn and I have a million things to do today
> 
> I am not bringing my laptop so probably wont access the DIS while we are away but I will post pics upon my return.
> 
> you can also feel free to add me on FB...I will prob post pics there through the week  https://www.facebook.com/carolyn.w.jordan
> 
> Have a great week everyone...can't wait to see what y'all create while I am gone!



Have a fantastic trip!


----------



## pyrxtc

TinkNH said:


> swooping through to say hello....we are off at the crack of dawn and I have a million things to do today
> 
> I am not bringing my laptop so probably wont access the DIS while we are away but I will post pics upon my return.
> 
> Have a great week everyone...can't wait to see what y'all create while I am gone!



Have fun !


----------



## BabyRapunzel

TinkNH said:
			
		

> swooping through to say hello....we are off at the crack of dawn and I have a million things to do today
> 
> I am not bringing my laptop so probably wont access the DIS while we are away but I will post pics upon my return.
> 
> you can also feel free to add me on FB...I will prob post pics there through the week  https://www.facebook.com/carolyn.w.jordan
> 
> Have a great week everyone...can't wait to see what y'all create while I am gone!



Have a great time!


----------



## miprender

Yoshiandi said:


> and the outfits were a hit!!



Love the pictures. Looks like you all had a great time.



tigger_mommy said:


> *PrincessMickey* ~ I am not sure of the difficulty level of the aprons, I am new to sewing and that is the most difficult thing I have done so far. The first one made my eyes cross, but the second came together a little more quickly. The sizing is crazy big. "Snow" wears an 8/10 and could have used the 5/6 pattern size and "Belle" wears a 5/6 and I made the 3/4 for her and it fits fine. All patterns are so wonky when it comes to sizing.
> 
> *DM* Thank you!! I am hoping to be as wonderful at this as you are one day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished princess dress!



This came out cute!


----------



## DMGeurts

tigger_mommy said:


> *DM* Thank you!! I am hoping to be as wonderful at this as you are one day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished princess dress!



Wow - thank you!  :0)  It wasn't that long ago that I was saying that about everyone here...  very inspiring these Disbou are!  

That princess dress is super cute!  Did you hand applique the crown?



cogero said:


> so much cuteness has been posted. I should add this thread to one of my subscribed threads so I don't get so far behind.



I know - it's so easy to fall behind...  I always do good for a week or two, and then I just turn to mush.  

Here's a couple of my latest, for those of you that don't follow my PTR and/or friends on FB (for those of you that are - sooooo sorry).

Donald Perfect Park Pack:





















Disney Balloon UPB with LGMH:











Sorcerer Mickey UPB set:
















Monster's Inc. Boo UPB:





















Ray UPB:
















Sorry about posting so many...  This is only the last month's worth.  

D~


----------



## PurpleEars

tigger_mommy said:


> Finished princess dress!



Great job on the dress! I am sure the girls will look very cute in those dresses!



TinkNH said:


> swooping through to say hello....we are off at the crack of dawn and I have a million things to do today
> 
> I am not bringing my laptop so probably wont access the DIS while we are away but I will post pics upon my return.
> 
> you can also feel free to add me on FB...I will prob post pics there through the week  https://www.facebook.com/carolyn.w.jordan
> 
> Have a great week everyone...can't wait to see what y'all create while I am gone!



Have a great time!



DMGeurts said:


> Wow - thank you!  :0)  It wasn't that long ago that I was saying that about everyone here...  very inspiring these Disbou are!
> 
> That princess dress is super cute!  Did you hand applique the crown?
> 
> 
> 
> I know - it's so easy to fall behind...  I always do good for a week or two, and then I just turn to mush.
> 
> Here's a couple of my latest, for those of you that don't follow my PTR and/or friends on FB (for those of you that are - sooooo sorry).
> 
> Donald Perfect Park Pack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney Balloon UPB with LGMH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorcerer Mickey UPB set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monster's Inc. Boo UPB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray UPB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about posting so many...  This is only the last month's worth.
> 
> D~



Great job on all of them. I am impressed that you got all those done in a month. Wow!


----------



## nannye

D,
I haven't decided anything yet.
I have yet to ask the owner of the janome if she will take 500 cash. Her asking price is 850 but if she has been trying to sell for a long time then she may. 

Of course now I found someone selling a baby lock eac  for $750

 I think it is going to be none right now. I really can't afford such a big expense. Its just that I want it now since I know there is so much I want to make that's can use one for. 

I still debate in my head. I have been saving some babysitting money and I have cash from selling things off that I no longer needed. The money was supposed to go for bills but I think I am going to keep some of it for the machine and just keep saving. I also wanted a serger but again the cheapest new one ie seen is 300 bucks. I found abused one for $200. 

Of course my desk chair broke today and so it needs to be replaced tomorrow since I spend so much time at the computer especially editing photos, I need a good one and it's  going to cost me!


----------



## love to stitch

DMGeurts said:


> Here's a couple of my latest, for those of you that don't follow my PTR and/or friends on FB (for those of you that are - sooooo sorry).
> 
> Donald Perfect Park Pack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney Balloon UPB with LGMH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorcerer Mickey UPB set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monster's Inc. Boo UPB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray UPB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about posting so many...  This is only the last month's worth.
> 
> D~



Those are great bags, I especially like the Monsters Inc.


----------



## dianemom2

nannye said:


> D,
> Of course now I found someone selling a baby lock eac  for $750



What kind of Babylock?

Sorry that your chair broke!  I hate when things like that happen.  

I had a bad, bad day today.  I stopped in Ross to pick up a new set of glasses for the kitchen.  Then just I was checking out we found out that the set of glasses was missing two out of the 8 glasses in the box so I had to leave them behind.  Then  I went to Costco to pick up some stuff for the Jewish holidays that are coming up on Monday and the following week.  While I was there I scratch the side of my car on a curb that stuck up really high but was where I couldn't see it.  Then it turned out that I accidentally bought sour cream instead of cottage cheese.  I didn't figure that out until I was 1/2 finished with making my kugels.  So I had to run to the grocery store in the middle of baking.  Then my dd came home all upset because some of her friends were excluding her from their Friday evening plans.  I had to get her to calm down and help her figure out how to handle the situation productively.  What a day!  I'm ready to turn in and hope that tomorrow is better!!!!


----------



## BorkBorkBork

DMGeurts said:


> Here's a couple of my latest, for those of you that don't follow my PTR and/or friends on FB (for those of you that are - sooooo sorry).
> 
> Donald Perfect Park Pack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney Balloon UPB with LGMH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorcerer Mickey UPB set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monster's Inc. Boo UPB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray UPB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orry about posting so many...  This is only the last month's worth.
> 
> D~



AMAZING! Your creativity and talent astounds me. I especially love Ray and Boo. However...

Were any Donalds harmed in the making of that bag?  



dianemom2 said:


> What kind of Babylock?
> 
> Sorry that your chair broke!  I hate when things like that happen.
> 
> I had a bad, bad day today.  I stopped in Ross to pick up a new set of glasses for the kitchen.  Then just I was checking out we found out that the set of glasses was missing two out of the 8 glasses in the box so I had to leave them behind.  Then  I went to Costco to pick up some stuff for the Jewish holidays that are coming up on Monday and the following week.  While I was there I scratch the side of my car on a curb that stuck up really high but was where I couldn't see it.  Then it turned out that I accidentally bought sour cream instead of cottage cheese.  I didn't figure that out until I was 1/2 finished with making my kugels.  So I had to run to the grocery store in the middle of baking.  Then my dd came home all upset because some of her friends were excluding her from their Friday evening plans.  I had to get her to calm down and help her figure out how to handle the situation productively.  What a day!  I'm ready to turn in and hope that tomorrow is better!!!!



Yikes! Tomorrow will be better!!


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> It's true!!!!  SHE LIVES!!!!
> 
> I was worried about you, because I haven't seen you in days in my PTR or anyone else's...  Glad to see you're still OK.​
> 
> D~


Barely alive!  I got finished with my big sewing project yesterday and was hoping to get caught up but had a bad headache all day.  I was able to sleep thanks to some antihistamines   But my h/a is now worse this morning   Not yet a migraine, but I fear we're headed in that direction.




DMGeurts said:


> Here's a couple of my latest, for those of you that don't follow my PTR and/or friends on FB (for those of you that are - sooooo sorry).
> 
> 
> Sorcerer Mickey UPB set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray UPB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about posting so many...  This is only the last month's worth.
> 
> D~


I am behind -- I missed not one, but two of your bags!  They are magnificent 



dianemom2 said:


> I had a bad, bad day today.  I stopped in Ross to pick up a new set of glasses for the kitchen.  Then just I was checking out we found out that the set of glasses was missing two out of the 8 glasses in the box so I had to leave them behind.  Then  I went to Costco to pick up some stuff for the Jewish holidays that are coming up on Monday and the following week.  While I was there I scratch the side of my car on a curb that stuck up really high but was where I couldn't see it.  Then it turned out that I accidentally bought sour cream instead of cottage cheese.  I didn't figure that out until I was 1/2 finished with making my kugels.  So I had to run to the grocery store in the middle of baking.  Then my dd came home all upset because some of her friends were excluding her from their Friday evening plans.  I had to get her to calm down and help her figure out how to handle the situation productively.  What a day!  I'm ready to turn in and hope that tomorrow is better!!!!


  I really hope today is better.


----------



## DMGeurts

dianemom2 said:


> What kind of Babylock?
> 
> Sorry that your chair broke!  I hate when things like that happen.
> 
> I had a bad, bad day today.  I stopped in Ross to pick up a new set of glasses for the kitchen.  Then just I was checking out we found out that the set of glasses was missing two out of the 8 glasses in the box so I had to leave them behind.  Then  I went to Costco to pick up some stuff for the Jewish holidays that are coming up on Monday and the following week.  While I was there I scratch the side of my car on a curb that stuck up really high but was where I couldn't see it.  Then it turned out that I accidentally bought sour cream instead of cottage cheese.  I didn't figure that out until I was 1/2 finished with making my kugels.  So I had to run to the grocery store in the middle of baking.  Then my dd came home all upset because some of her friends were excluding her from their Friday evening plans.  I had to get her to calm down and help her figure out how to handle the situation productively.  What a day!  I'm ready to turn in and hope that tomorrow is better!!!!



Oh wow Diane!  I sure hope that today is better for you!  



BorkBorkBork said:


> AMAZING! Your creativity and talent astounds me. I especially love Ray and Boo. However...
> 
> Were any Donalds harmed in the making of that bag?



Thanks and ROFL...  Actually - no Donalds were harmed in the making of that bag.    His legs are actually my Duck Butt hat (seen below)...  I inserted a hidden zipper into the lining, so I can still remove and wear my hat.  His legs stick through 2 large button holes, so theoretically I could still use the bag if I was wearing the hat, because the lining would keep everything from falling out of the holes.  








VBAndrea said:


> Barely alive!  I got finished with my big sewing project yesterday and was hoping to get caught up but had a bad headache all day.  I was able to sleep thanks to some antihistamines   But my h/a is now worse this morning   Not yet a migraine, but I fear we're headed in that direction.
> 
> 
> 
> I am behind -- I missed not one, but two of your bags!  They are magnificent
> 
> I really hope today is better.



Glad to hear you are OK Andrea...  I sure hope you are back to feeling better today - I miss seeing you around.  

D~


----------



## miprender

DMGeurts said:


> Here's a couple of my latest, for those of you that don't follow my PTR and/or friends on FB (for those of you that are - sooooo sorry).
> 
> Donald Perfect Park Pack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray UPB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~




 No Sorries..... I l♥ve seeing all your bags. They are just amazing. 



TinkNH said:


> swooping through to say hello....we are off at the crack of dawn and I have a million things to do today
> 
> I am not bringing my laptop so probably wont access the DIS while we are away but I will post pics upon my return.
> 
> you can also feel free to add me on FB...I will prob post pics there through the week  https://www.facebook.com/carolyn.w.jordan
> 
> Have a great week everyone...can't wait to see what y'all create while I am gone!



I never saw this quote earlier but have a wonderful time



nannye said:


> D,
> I haven't decided anything yet.
> I have yet to ask the owner of the janome if she will take 500 cash. Her asking price is 850 but if she has been trying to sell for a long time then she may.
> 
> Of course now I found someone selling a baby lock eac  for $750
> 
> I think it is going to be none right now. I really can't afford such a big expense. Its just that I want it now since I know there is so much I want to make that's can use one for.
> 
> I still debate in my head. I have been saving some babysitting money and I have cash from selling things off that I no longer needed. The money was supposed to go for bills but I think I am going to keep some of it for the machine and just keep saving. I also wanted a serger but again the cheapest new one ie seen is 300 bucks. I found abused one for $200.
> 
> Of course my desk chair broke today and so it needs to be replaced tomorrow since I spend so much time at the computer especially editing photos, I need a good one and it's  going to cost me!




Even though I love my serger I would save up for the embroidery machine first.  Sending  that you can save up fast.



dianemom2 said:


> What kind of Babylock?
> 
> Sorry that your chair broke!  I hate when things like that happen.
> 
> I had a bad, bad day today.  I stopped in Ross to pick up a new set of glasses for the kitchen.  Then just I was checking out we found out that the set of glasses was missing two out of the 8 glasses in the box so I had to leave them behind.  Then  I went to Costco to pick up some stuff for the Jewish holidays that are coming up on Monday and the following week.  While I was there I scratch the side of my car on a curb that stuck up really high but was where I couldn't see it.  Then it turned out that I accidentally bought sour cream instead of cottage cheese.  I didn't figure that out until I was 1/2 finished with making my kugels.  So I had to run to the grocery store in the middle of baking.  Then my dd came home all upset because some of her friends were excluding her from their Friday evening plans.  I had to get her to calm down and help her figure out how to handle the situation productively.  What a day!  I'm ready to turn in and hope that tomorrow is better!!!!



 Sounds like you did have a bad day. I feel for you DD, that can be hard when they are excluded. 

I think one of my DDs friends had a bday party last week that she wasn't invited to. I told my daughter I think it had more to do with me and that mom, because we had a run in during softball last spring and that might be why she wasn't invited.



VBAndrea said:


> Barely alive!  I got finished with my big sewing project yesterday and was hoping to get caught up but had a bad headache all day.  I was able to sleep thanks to some antihistamines   But my h/a is now worse this morning   Not yet a migraine, but I fear we're headed in that direction.
> 
> .



Hope you feel better


----------



## dianemom2

BorkBorkBork said:


> Yikes! Tomorrow will be better!!


Thanks!



VBAndrea said:


> Barely alive!  I got finished with my big sewing project yesterday and was hoping to get caught up but had a bad headache all day.  I was able to sleep thanks to some antihistamines   But my h/a is now worse this morning   Not yet a migraine, but I fear we're headed in that direction.


Oh no!  I hope your headache is starting to feel better.  My dd gets terrible headaches when she isn't well hydrated so maybe you should try and get in a lot of fluids to see if that helps????

When you are feeling better you'll have to post some pictures of what you finished.




DMGeurts said:


> Oh wow Diane!  I sure hope that today is better for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Thanks!  I'm sure that today will be better!

I love the duck butt hat!  That is so cute!  One of dh's cousins wants me to make her a Donald Duck butt shirt.  I've been trying to come up with a cute design for her.



miprender said:


> . Sounds like you did have a bad day. I feel for you DD, that can be hard when they are excluded.
> 
> I think one of my DDs friends had a bday party last week that she wasn't invited to. I told my daughter I think it had more to do with me and that mom, because we had a run in during softball last spring and that might be why she wasn't invited.


Yesterday was definitely not a good day.  I can only believe that today will be much better.

It is very hard when the kids are excluded from something.  This was especially hard because my younger dd has been friends with 2 other girls for several years.  In the past year, one of the girls has started excluding her from their activities but then brags to my daughter about what they did without her.  It is really hard because we carpool to and from school with this family.  Last night everything ended up working out ok but it wasn't before we had some tears and stressful moments. 

My older dd had something very similar happen with a birthday party last winter.  She didn't find out she wasn't invited until some of the girls posted pictures on FB.  That was pretty hurtful!

I made one shirt for each of my girls this week.  And they mostly, sort of liked it.    One daughter told me it was pretty nice but very plain.  The other one told me that it was a pretty good shirt and she'd probably wear it, maybe.  I do have fabric to make them two more shirts but I'm not cutting into it until I see that they wear the first shirt that I made them.  I used one of their favorite Abercrombie shirts for the pattern so they should like the style.  I'll try and force them to put the shirts on so I can take a picture.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

D - that donald duck bag is AWESOME!!!!!! I'd love to see an Eeyore bag or a Tigger bag someday ( :

Loving all the sewing - I just have not been in the groove at all. Unfortunately, I have been battling with some kind of GERD, gastro, asthma mix that just isnt clearing up. This week I had to have an ultrasound and a upper endoscopy - and if you know me, you  know I am totally afraid of Dr's and stuff - this was my first time to ever be put to sleep!!! Anyways, I get to hear the results of stuff on Monday....hopefully its something simple!!! I feel like I missed the whole summer, was even really sick on vacation - bleck - I am SO DONE!!!!! Sorry to vent, I am just so at that point - trying to be positive though - and hey, it has been awesome for weight loss!!!

Also I would be so excited if someone would consider making the Jedi Robes for Noah's Big Give - these little kiddos would be THRILLED to pieces to receive these for gifts!!!! Please come and help??? Also could use just a shirt or 2 for big bro and big sis......If you havent joined the Big Give, you will have a GREAT time creating things for these wonderful families!!!!!! Thanks for considering!!

Wendy


----------



## pyrxtc

I went and got my new foot yesterday and am getting a serger for $50. He is cleaning it up and making sure everything works perfect and then will sit down with me to use it before I take it home. So awesome !


----------



## PurpleEars

nannye said:


> D,
> I haven't decided anything yet.
> I have yet to ask the owner of the janome if she will take 500 cash. Her asking price is 850 but if she has been trying to sell for a long time then she may.
> 
> Of course now I found someone selling a baby lock eac  for $750
> 
> I think it is going to be none right now. I really can't afford such a big expense. Its just that I want it now since I know there is so much I want to make that's can use one for.
> 
> I still debate in my head. I have been saving some babysitting money and I have cash from selling things off that I no longer needed. The money was supposed to go for bills but I think I am going to keep some of it for the machine and just keep saving. I also wanted a serger but again the cheapest new one ie seen is 300 bucks. I found abused one for $200.
> 
> Of course my desk chair broke today and so it needs to be replaced tomorrow since I spend so much time at the computer especially editing photos, I need a good one and it's  going to cost me!



I hope you will be able to save up for a machine that helps you do what you want to do. I was fortunate when I got my 270D at less than $300 from Amazon. My serger was in the $200 range from Wal-mart and it has served me well.



dianemom2 said:


> What kind of Babylock?
> 
> Sorry that your chair broke!  I hate when things like that happen.
> 
> I had a bad, bad day today.  I stopped in Ross to pick up a new set of glasses for the kitchen.  Then just I was checking out we found out that the set of glasses was missing two out of the 8 glasses in the box so I had to leave them behind.  Then  I went to Costco to pick up some stuff for the Jewish holidays that are coming up on Monday and the following week.  While I was there I scratch the side of my car on a curb that stuck up really high but was where I couldn't see it.  Then it turned out that I accidentally bought sour cream instead of cottage cheese.  I didn't figure that out until I was 1/2 finished with making my kugels.  So I had to run to the grocery store in the middle of baking.  Then my dd came home all upset because some of her friends were excluding her from their Friday evening plans.  I had to get her to calm down and help her figure out how to handle the situation productively.  What a day!  I'm ready to turn in and hope that tomorrow is better!!!!



I am so sorry to hear about your day! I hope today is a better day.



VBAndrea said:


> Barely alive!  I got finished with my big sewing project yesterday and was hoping to get caught up but had a bad headache all day.  I was able to sleep thanks to some antihistamines   But my h/a is now worse this morning   Not yet a migraine, but I fear we're headed in that direction.



Oh no, it sounds like you are having a rough time too. I hope you can manage to ward off the migraine!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> D - that donald duck bag is AWESOME!!!!!! I'd love to see an Eeyore bag or a Tigger bag someday ( :
> 
> Loving all the sewing - I just have not been in the groove at all. Unfortunately, I have been battling with some kind of GERD, gastro, asthma mix that just isnt clearing up. This week I had to have an ultrasound and a upper endoscopy - and if you know me, you  know I am totally afraid of Dr's and stuff - this was my first time to ever be put to sleep!!! Anyways, I get to hear the results of stuff on Monday....hopefully its something simple!!! I feel like I missed the whole summer, was even really sick on vacation - bleck - I am SO DONE!!!!! Sorry to vent, I am just so at that point - trying to be positive though - and hey, it has been awesome for weight loss!!!
> 
> Also I would be so excited if someone would consider making the Jedi Robes for Noah's Big Give - these little kiddos would be THRILLED to pieces to receive these for gifts!!!! Please come and help??? Also could use just a shirt or 2 for big bro and big sis......If you havent joined the Big Give, you will have a GREAT time creating things for these wonderful families!!!!!! Thanks for considering!!
> 
> Wendy



I will be praying for you Wendy as you get your results on Monday. I totally get your feeling about losing your summer. I got sick 2 summers in a roll now (thankfully both times I recovered sufficiently to enjoy our end of summer trip - I think it's the pixie dust that helped me heal).


----------



## PrincessMickey

DMGeurts said:


> Wow - thank you!  :0)  It wasn't that long ago that I was saying that about everyone here...  very inspiring these Disbou are!
> 
> That princess dress is super cute!  Did you hand applique the crown?
> 
> 
> 
> I know - it's so easy to fall behind...  I always do good for a week or two, and then I just turn to mush.
> 
> Here's a couple of my latest, for those of you that don't follow my PTR and/or friends on FB (for those of you that are - sooooo sorry).
> 
> Donald Perfect Park Pack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney Balloon UPB with LGMH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorcerer Mickey UPB set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monster's Inc. Boo UPB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray UPB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about posting so many...  This is only the last month's worth.
> 
> D~



I know I've posted on you PTR but I just love your bags, so creative.



dianemom2 said:


> What kind of Babylock?
> 
> Sorry that your chair broke!  I hate when things like that happen.
> 
> I had a bad, bad day today.  I stopped in Ross to pick up a new set of glasses for the kitchen.  Then just I was checking out we found out that the set of glasses was missing two out of the 8 glasses in the box so I had to leave them behind.  Then  I went to Costco to pick up some stuff for the Jewish holidays that are coming up on Monday and the following week.  While I was there I scratch the side of my car on a curb that stuck up really high but was where I couldn't see it.  Then it turned out that I accidentally bought sour cream instead of cottage cheese.  I didn't figure that out until I was 1/2 finished with making my kugels.  So I had to run to the grocery store in the middle of baking.  Then my dd came home all upset because some of her friends were excluding her from their Friday evening plans.  I had to get her to calm down and help her figure out how to handle the situation productively.  What a day!  I'm ready to turn in and hope that tomorrow is better!!!!



Sorry you had a rough day, hopefully today will be better. I remember those days, school can be such a rough place sometimes.



VBAndrea said:


> Barely alive!  I got finished with my big sewing project yesterday and was hoping to get caught up but had a bad headache all day.  I was able to sleep thanks to some antihistamines   But my h/a is now worse this morning   Not yet a migraine, but I fear we're headed in that direction.
> 
> 
> 
> I am behind -- I missed not one, but two of your bags!  They are magnificent
> 
> I really hope today is better.



I don't get migrains very often but boy do they knock you down. Hopefully you start feeling better soon.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> D - that donald duck bag is AWESOME!!!!!! I'd love to see an Eeyore bag or a Tigger bag someday ( :
> 
> Loving all the sewing - I just have not been in the groove at all. Unfortunately, I have been battling with some kind of GERD, gastro, asthma mix that just isnt clearing up. This week I had to have an ultrasound and a upper endoscopy - and if you know me, you  know I am totally afraid of Dr's and stuff - this was my first time to ever be put to sleep!!! Anyways, I get to hear the results of stuff on Monday....hopefully its something simple!!! I feel like I missed the whole summer, was even really sick on vacation - bleck - I am SO DONE!!!!! Sorry to vent, I am just so at that point - trying to be positive though - and hey, it has been awesome for weight loss!!!
> 
> Also I would be so excited if someone would consider making the Jedi Robes for Noah's Big Give - these little kiddos would be THRILLED to pieces to receive these for gifts!!!! Please come and help??? Also could use just a shirt or 2 for big bro and big sis......If you havent joined the Big Give, you will have a GREAT time creating things for these wonderful families!!!!!! Thanks for considering!!
> 
> Wendy



Sorry you've had a rough summer, missed you around here lately. Hopefully the test results will come back with something that has a quick fix. Hope you start feeling better soon too.


----------



## dianemom2

billwendy said:


> Loving all the sewing - I just have not been in the groove at all. Unfortunately, I have been battling with some kind of GERD, gastro, asthma mix that just isnt clearing up. This week I had to have an ultrasound and a upper endoscopy - and if you know me, you  know I am totally afraid of Dr's and stuff - this was my first time to ever be put to sleep!!! Anyways, I get to hear the results of stuff on Monday....hopefully its something simple!!! I feel like I missed the whole summer, was even really sick on vacation - bleck - I am SO DONE!!!!! Sorry to vent, I am just so at that point - trying to be positive though - and hey, it has been awesome for weight loss!!!
> Wendy


Sorry you've had such a rough summer.  I just had an endoscopy last week too.  It was my second one so I knew what to expect.  I hope yours was easy.  For me, compared to some of the other things I've had, it was really very minimal.  I wish I'd known before hand because I would have reassured you that it wasn't scary or painful at all.  I got the results from my endoscopy immediately after I woke up.  The dr even gave me a copy of all the pictures he took.  LOL!

Ok, here are some pictures.    The first one is a kitty cat dress that I made for my niece.  They just adopted a cat and she is nuts about cats right now.  It is still damp from me washing off the placement markings so it looks a little funny.





This is the shirt that I made for my dd.  I actually made two of them but neither girl is home right now and I could only find one of them.





I am kind of thinking that if my younger dd goes back to Disney with my SIL and BIL over winter break, I will add some kind of hidden Mickey snowflake design to the front.  But for right now, it is staying plain.


----------



## SallyfromDE

DMGeurts said:


> Wow - thank you!  :0)  Donald Perfect Park Pack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



As usual, great bags. Love the Donald, and I'm partial to the Fantasia Mickey. I've said for years I wanted to do Halloween as Fantasia Mick and the kids dress up as brooms. For some reason, they'd never go for it.


----------



## BorkBorkBork

DMGeurts said:


> Thanks and ROFL...  Actually - no Donalds were harmed in the making of that bag.    His legs are actually my Duck Butt hat (seen below)...  I inserted a hidden zipper into the lining, so I can still remove and wear my hat.  His legs stick through 2 large button holes, so theoretically I could still use the bag if I was wearing the hat, because the lining would keep everything from falling out of the holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



What a great idea! I should have known you would never hurt Donald!!


----------



## DMGeurts

nannye said:


> D,
> I haven't decided anything yet.
> I have yet to ask the owner of the janome if she will take 500 cash. Her asking price is 850 but if she has been trying to sell for a long time then she may.
> 
> Of course now I found someone selling a baby lock eac  for $750
> 
> I think it is going to be none right now. I really can't afford such a big expense. Its just that I want it now since I know there is so much I want to make that's can use one for.
> 
> I still debate in my head. I have been saving some babysitting money and I have cash from selling things off that I no longer needed. The money was supposed to go for bills but I think I am going to keep some of it for the machine and just keep saving. I also wanted a serger but again the cheapest new one ie seen is 300 bucks. I found abused one for $200.
> 
> Of course my desk chair broke today and so it needs to be replaced tomorrow since I spend so much time at the computer especially editing photos, I need a good one and it's  going to cost me!



I missed quoting your post this morning....

Just save a little at a time...  A serger is a good investment if you are going to be making lots of clothes.  

And you can do with out an embroidery machine if you learn how to hand applique...  I don't do anything with an embroidery machine...  Unless I call on Marianne or Beth to help me out with something, but I try to never do that.  



dianemom2 said:


> I love the duck butt hat!  That is so cute!  One of dh's cousins wants me to make her a Donald Duck butt shirt.  I've been trying to come up with a cute design for her.



I know the Duck Butt hat is discontinued and not even available on Ebay - which is a bummer, I am very glad I got it when I did.

Does she want you to applique the butt on a shirt?  Or does she want it 3-D?



dianemom2 said:


> It is very hard when the kids are excluded from something.  This was especially hard because my younger dd has been friends with 2 other girls for several years.  In the past year, one of the girls has started excluding her from their activities but then brags to my daughter about what they did without her.  It is really hard because we carpool to and from school with this family.  Last night everything ended up working out ok but it wasn't before we had some tears and stressful moments.
> 
> My older dd had something very similar happen with a birthday party last winter.  She didn't find out she wasn't invited until some of the girls posted pictures on FB.  That was pretty hurtful!
> 
> I made one shirt for each of my girls this week.  And they mostly, sort of liked it.    One daughter told me it was pretty nice but very plain.  The other one told me that it was a pretty good shirt and she'd probably wear it, maybe.  I do have fabric to make them two more shirts but I'm not cutting into it until I see that they wear the first shirt that I made them.  I used one of their favorite Abercrombie shirts for the pattern so they should like the style.  I'll try and force them to put the shirts on so I can take a picture.



That is pretty hurtful...  I hate the middle school age and cannot wait until my girls are past it - children are soooo mean (and mine are not excluded from that - I'd like to be delusional and think they are always nice, but I know better).





billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> D - that donald duck bag is AWESOME!!!!!! I'd love to see an Eeyore bag or a Tigger bag someday ( :
> 
> Loving all the sewing - I just have not been in the groove at all. Unfortunately, I have been battling with some kind of GERD, gastro, asthma mix that just isnt clearing up. This week I had to have an ultrasound and a upper endoscopy - and if you know me, you  know I am totally afraid of Dr's and stuff - this was my first time to ever be put to sleep!!! Anyways, I get to hear the results of stuff on Monday....hopefully its something simple!!! I feel like I missed the whole summer, was even really sick on vacation - bleck - I am SO DONE!!!!! Sorry to vent, I am just so at that point - trying to be positive though - and hey, it has been awesome for weight loss!!!
> 
> Also I would be so excited if someone would consider making the Jedi Robes for Noah's Big Give - these little kiddos would be THRILLED to pieces to receive these for gifts!!!! Please come and help??? Also could use just a shirt or 2 for big bro and big sis......If you havent joined the Big Give, you will have a GREAT time creating things for these wonderful families!!!!!! Thanks for considering!!
> 
> Wendy



Thanks Wendy!    I have done a Tigger bag, just not 3-D like Donald - it's one of my favorites...  I have it on my Serendipid~ fan page albums and it's also in the Table of Contents of my TR link below in my siggy.    I would love to do Eeyore and I have some great ideas!

I am praying that your results from all your testing are normal - yet I hope they find whatever it is that is wrong.  



dianemom2 said:


> Sorry you've had such a rough summer.  I just had an endoscopy last week too.  It was my second one so I knew what to expect.  I hope yours was easy.  For me, compared to some of the other things I've had, it was really very minimal.  I wish I'd known before hand because I would have reassured you that it wasn't scary or painful at all.  I got the results from my endoscopy immediately after I woke up.  The dr even gave me a copy of all the pictures he took.  LOL!
> 
> Ok, here are some pictures.    The first one is a kitty cat dress that I made for my niece.  They just adopted a cat and she is nuts about cats right now.  It is still damp from me washing off the placement markings so it looks a little funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the shirt that I made for my dd.  I actually made two of them but neither girl is home right now and I could only find one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am kind of thinking that if my younger dd goes back to Disney with my SIL and BIL over winter break, I will add some kind of hidden Mickey snowflake design to the front.  But for right now, it is staying plain.



Love the Kitty Cat dress!

And that shirt looks so comfy!  I wish I was brave enough to create a dress from one of the girls' dresses - V just got a cute one today that I would love to copy and Disney-fy.



BorkBorkBork said:


> What a great idea! I should have known you would never hurt Donald!!



 

D~


----------



## dianemom2

DMGeurts said:


> Does she want you to applique the butt on a shirt?  Or does she want it 3-D?
> 
> That is pretty hurtful...  I hate the middle school age and cannot wait until my girls are past it - children are soooo mean (and mine are not excluded from that - I'd like to be delusional and think they are always nice, but I know better).
> 
> 
> And that shirt looks so comfy!  I wish I was brave enough to create a dress from one of the girls' dresses - V just got a cute one today that I would love to copy and Disney-fy.
> D~




She just wants me to applique a Donald Duck butt on a shirt for her.  I've been thinking about what kind of design I want to do for her.  Since she doesn't have a trip planned to Disney anytime soon, it isn't an urgent project though.

I agree that middle school aged kids are the worst.  They are trying to figure out a new social scene and they tend to forget who their real friends are.  I definitely agree that I know my own kids are pretty much the same as most other kids.  They have their days when they haven't been as nice as they should or could be.

It isn't too hard to make a pattern using a fairly simple garment.  I just trace the parts onto freezer paper or newspaper.  Then I go back and add a seam allowance.  I have a favorite t-shirt that I'd like to copy.  I am a little bit confused about how to make the pattern for it though because the front is gathered.  I am waiting until it get completely worn out and then I'm going to cut it apart and un-do the gathers so I can use it as my pattern.  I hope you copy V's new dress and Disney-fy it.  I can't wait to see what you do with it!


----------



## sewmess

DMGeurts said:


> D~



I'm glad to see this picture.  I have a bad time visuallising exactly how big your bags are.  They are a little bit bigger than what I have in mind for my bag - which, I have started!!  Yeah me!!



dianemom2 said:


> This is the shirt that I made for my dd.  I actually made two of them but neither girl is home right now and I could only find one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am kind of thinking that if my younger dd goes back to Disney with my SIL and BIL over winter break, I will add some kind of hidden Mickey snowflake design to the front.  But for right now, it is staying plain.



That is one comfy looking shirt.  I like the color too & the idea of a midden mickey snowflake is grand.


----------



## tinkabella627

Ok everyone... I am officially making my wishlist for my husband. He knows I want the pe770 for Christmas but I need to know what else I will need to be able to get started. If you have a favorite type of thread, stabalizer, scissors, ANYTHING that you use that you recommend PLEASE post it for me? I need to be as specific as possible for him otherwise I will be buying my own Christmas gifts. Thanks


----------



## nannye

Well after talking with my mom I finally made a decision. 

After the chair is officially broken and need replacing I had to use some of the money I saved for that. Good news is the chair I got was on sale at Staples for half off so I paid only a $100 for a $200 chair. 

I did pull $100 from the money I saved and set it aside for a serger/embroidery machine and the rest is going for bills. 

After some discussion with my mom I decided to just wait and save and get the brother pe770. That way I am not worried about something going wrong with a used machine as it is a large investment. Also because if I am having issues, so many ladies on here have the pe770 so questions are more easily answered. I am going to keep my eye out for a used serger. It's not as much of an investment so if I find a good one first I'll buy it. 

I do hope that I can buy the embroidery machine before December as I really want it to do v's cruise dress an a Christmas patchwork twirl skirt with appliquees. 

I have done a few hand appliquees so I know I can do them, I just suck at it. 

So the decision is made... For now anyways. Now..... How to drop the hints about a server for my birthday from vs parents if I don't find a used one before then. Or rather what store to get it from and hint at a gift card since they won't buy the whole thing. They usually spend $100 on me. The cheapest I have found is a singer at Walmart for $300.


----------



## PrincessMickey

dianemom2 said:


> Sorry you've had such a rough summer.  I just had an endoscopy last week too.  It was my second one so I knew what to expect.  I hope yours was easy.  For me, compared to some of the other things I've had, it was really very minimal.  I wish I'd known before hand because I would have reassured you that it wasn't scary or painful at all.  I got the results from my endoscopy immediately after I woke up.  The dr even gave me a copy of all the pictures he took.  LOL!
> 
> Ok, here are some pictures.    The first one is a kitty cat dress that I made for my niece.  They just adopted a cat and she is nuts about cats right now.  It is still damp from me washing off the placement markings so it looks a little funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the shirt that I made for my dd.  I actually made two of them but neither girl is home right now and I could only find one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am kind of thinking that if my younger dd goes back to Disney with my SIL and BIL over winter break, I will add some kind of hidden Mickey snowflake design to the front.  But for right now, it is staying plain.



That shirt looks great, I would wear it! 

So I have nothing sewing related to post. I've been trying to clean up my sewing area first. I know in one of the previous post everyone was posting pictures of wildlife in their yards. So here is my contribution. I've seen this guy around several times this week, I think he might be living in the trees behind the house. This was taken a few minutes ago through the window so it's not that great of a picture.


----------



## billwendy

Thank you so much friends - I am so sorry that I havent been around - just feeling soooooo blicky all the time -its all I can do to go to work some days!!! I agree, the endoscopy wasnt too bad at all!! Fortunately, I cant remember it a bit but of course DH didnt ask ANY questions and I was too out of it to ask any when I left. They kind of rushed me out, but maybe thats because I was bawling my eyes out lol...maybe they thought I was a nut!!!  They did recommend a swallow study from something they saw - so has anyone had that one???? 

We have also had some tradegy in the family. If you remember the kiddo's that I do sew for (I call them neices and nephew, but they are really 2nd cousins)??? Well, their mom had a step brother who had 3 kids -1 is 25, 1 is 12 and 1 is 9. He was a drug addict, and so was the kids mom (the 2 younger kids). When we were at Camp Promise, we got word that the kids Mom had died due to an overdose. Then just 2 weeks ago we got word that the kids DAD died too!!!! Those poor kids are now orphans -lost both parents within 6 weeks of each other! THey had mostly been living with Billy's cousins step mom, but since her husband died in Febuary (same day as Zoey) she has been on a downhill climb healthwise. Soooo, all in all it has been tough - these kiddos are TOUGH because they have had no structure or anything, and Im sure have built up defenses because of the things they have experienced and seen when they were with their mom or dad - but really, soooo sad for them as now they get shifted around and around and around. Sue (Billy's cousin) has them alot - but unfortunately, they really impact the behavior and attitude of her kids - in a negative way, its just sooooo hard.....Just praying that something good comes out of it all!!!!

I will try to keep up with the thread again - it does uplift my spirits for sure!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

billwendy said:


> Thank you so much friends - I am so sorry that I havent been around - just feeling soooooo blicky all the time -its all I can do to go to work some days!!! I agree, the endoscopy wasnt too bad at all!! Fortunately, I cant remember it a bit but of course DH didnt ask ANY questions and I was too out of it to ask any when I left. They kind of rushed me out, but maybe thats because I was bawling my eyes out lol...maybe they thought I was a nut!!!  They did recommend a swallow study from something they saw - so has anyone had that one????
> 
> We have also had some tradegy in the family. If you remember the kiddo's that I do sew for (I call them neices and nephew, but they are really 2nd cousins)??? Well, their mom had a step brother who had 3 kids -1 is 25, 1 is 12 and 1 is 9. He was a drug addict, and so was the kids mom (the 2 younger kids). When we were at Camp Promise, we got word that the kids Mom had died due to an overdose. Then just 2 weeks ago we got word that the kids DAD died too!!!! Those poor kids are now orphans -lost both parents within 6 weeks of each other! THey had mostly been living with Billy's cousins step mom, but since her husband died in Febuary (same day as Zoey) she has been on a downhill climb healthwise. Soooo, all in all it has been tough - these kiddos are TOUGH because they have had no structure or anything, and Im sure have built up defenses because of the things they have experienced and seen when they were with their mom or dad - but really, soooo sad for them as now they get shifted around and around and around. Sue (Billy's cousin) has them alot - but unfortunately, they really impact the behavior and attitude of her kids - in a negative way, its just sooooo hard.....Just praying that something good comes out of it all!!!!
> 
> I will try to keep up with the thread again - it does uplift my spirits for sure!!!!




 Wendy! You've certainly had your fair share of difficulties this summer. Winging prayers heavenward for your nieces and nephews.  Such unfortunate circumstances.  God bless those children.


----------



## billwendy

DiznyDi said:


> Wendy! You've certainly had your fair share of difficulties this summer. Winging prayers heavenward for your nieces and nephews.  Such unfortunate circumstances.  God bless those children.



 thank you so much!! Im trying to convinice Billy that we need some Disney time!! Now, if only I had enough moolah to bring those kiddos to Disney  - that would totally rock their world!!!!!


----------



## Celidh

I love coming here to look at what everyone makes.  I only wish I had the time and know how to do some of this.

I came across this when my partner and I were cruising pinterest.  I thought it was awesome and maybe someone here could make use of it.  I think it helped that the little fellow modelling the costume is so sweet. It's not like I have anyone who would wear this since my boys are 12 and 15.  I would though.  I told my partner that I could wear this and since she loves Cinderella, she could dress up too.  

Here is the link

http://www.makeit-loveit.com/2010/10/prince-charming-costume-tutorial-from.html


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

DMGeurts said:


> Wow - thank you!  :0)  It wasn't that long ago that I was saying that about everyone here...  very inspiring these Disbou are!
> 
> That princess dress is super cute!  Did you hand applique the crown?
> 
> 
> 
> I know - it's so easy to fall behind...  I always do good for a week or two, and then I just turn to mush.
> 
> Here's a couple of my latest, for those of you that don't follow my PTR and/or friends on FB (for those of you that are - sooooo sorry).
> 
> Donald Perfect Park Pack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney Balloon UPB with LGMH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorcerer Mickey UPB set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monster's Inc. Boo UPB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray UPB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about posting so many...  This is only the last month's worth.
> 
> D~



These are all so wonderful!!  I absolutely love the Ray and Louis bag!!  I am in awe of your ability to make these!  I would love to try to make one, but they look so difficult to do!!


----------



## miprender

dianemom2 said:


> It is very hard when the kids are excluded from something.  This was especially hard because my younger dd has been friends with 2 other girls for several years.  In the past year, one of the girls has started excluding her from their activities but then brags to my daughter about what they did without her.  It is really hard because we carpool to and from school with this family.  Last night everything ended up working out ok but it wasn't before we had some tears and stressful moments.



 I am glad that everything worked out. I don't know why kids feel the need to do this though.






billwendy said:


> Thank you so much friends - I am so sorry that I havent been around - just feeling soooooo blicky all the time -its all I can do to go to work some days!!! I agree, the endoscopy wasnt too bad at all!! Fortunately, I cant remember it a bit but of course DH didnt ask ANY questions and I was too out of it to ask any when I left. They kind of rushed me out, but maybe thats because I was bawling my eyes out lol...maybe they thought I was a nut!!!  They did recommend a swallow study from something they saw - so has anyone had that one????
> 
> We have also had some tradegy in the family. If you remember the kiddo's that I do sew for (I call them neices and nephew, but they are really 2nd cousins)??? Well, their mom had a step brother who had 3 kids -1 is 25, 1 is 12 and 1 is 9. He was a drug addict, and so was the kids mom (the 2 younger kids). When we were at Camp Promise, we got word that the kids Mom had died due to an overdose. Then just 2 weeks ago we got word that the kids DAD died too!!!! Those poor kids are now orphans -lost both parents within 6 weeks of each other! THey had mostly been living with Billy's cousins step mom, but since her husband died in Febuary (same day as Zoey) she has been on a downhill climb healthwise. Soooo, all in all it has been tough - these kiddos are TOUGH because they have had no structure or anything, and Im sure have built up defenses because of the things they have experienced and seen when they were with their mom or dad - but really, soooo sad for them as now they get shifted around and around and around. Sue (Billy's cousin) has them alot - but unfortunately, they really impact the behavior and attitude of her kids - in a negative way, its just sooooo hard.....Just praying that something good comes out of it all!!!!
> 
> I will try to keep up with the thread again - it does uplift my spirits for sure!!!!



  How tragic for your cousins. Praying for them and you. I hope you get some relief and start feeling better. 



Celidh said:


> I love coming here to look at what everyone makes.  I only wish I had the time and know how to do some of this.
> 
> I came across this when my partner and I were cruising pinterest.  I thought it was awesome and maybe someone here could make use of it.  I think it helped that the little fellow modelling the costume is so sweet. It's not like I have anyone who would wear this since my boys are 12 and 15.  I would though.  I told my partner that I could wear this and since she loves Cinderella, she could dress up too.
> 
> Here is the link
> 
> http://www.makeit-loveit.com/2010/10/prince-charming-costume-tutorial-from.html



 That's cute.


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> Oh no!  I hope your headache is starting to feel better.  My dd gets terrible headaches when she isn't well hydrated so maybe you should try and get in a lot of fluids to see if that helps????
> 
> When you are feeling better you'll have to post some pictures of what you finished.


OK Diane, now you are starting to sound like my dh and that's scary 

All the stuff I made was for Judy and family, but I think she opened the first two boxes so hopefully I can post pics of those items today.  The other two things I made I just mailed, so it will be a couple of days before pics of those.  

Now it's time to start sewing for my dd but funny thing is it's harder to figure out what to do for her.  I also have oodles of cleaning and organizing to do, so I may take a week off from sewing.  I need to work out a better system for my life -- maybe I should schedule a day for yard work, two days for sewing, a day for organizing, etc.  I never seem to be able to juggle doing several things at once very well.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Loving all the sewing - I just have not been in the groove at all. Unfortunately, I have been battling with some kind of GERD, gastro, asthma mix that just isnt clearing up. This week I had to have an ultrasound and a upper endoscopy - and if you know me, you  know I am totally afraid of Dr's and stuff - this was my first time to ever be put to sleep!!! Anyways, I get to hear the results of stuff on Monday....hopefully its something simple!!! I feel like I missed the whole summer, was even really sick on vacation - bleck - I am SO DONE!!!!! Sorry to vent, I am just so at that point - trying to be positive though - and hey, it has been awesome for weight loss!!!
> 
> Wendy


Sorry you've had a bad summer Wendy.  I hope they figure out what is going on and you feel better soon.

I have not been able to help with BGs b/c our house in RI is still for sale and we are paying the extra mortgage.  I splurged and did a bunch of stuff for Lisa (former Wish tripper) and that is all I can afford to do right now.  As soon as our house sells I hope to get back into the BGs.  I still go and look b/c I hope that someday I have some fabrics on hand that I can participate without spending $$ -- they have to be close to home though b/c shipping is never cheap.



dianemom2 said:


> Ok, here are some pictures.    The first one is a kitty cat dress that I made for my niece.  They just adopted a cat and she is nuts about cats right now.  It is still damp from me washing off the placement markings so it looks a little funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the shirt that I made for my dd.  I actually made two of them but neither girl is home right now and I could only find one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am kind of thinking that if my younger dd goes back to Disney with my SIL and BIL over winter break, I will add some kind of hidden Mickey snowflake design to the front.  But for right now, it is staying plain.


The kitty is so cute!  I am having a hard time finding decent kitty applique designs.  I want cute but not too babyish and they seem hard to come by.  I do have one from Planet Applique that I need to put on a shirt for dd -- she loves cats as well.  I am sure your niece will love the dress.

And I love your dd's shirt.  I would wear it 



PrincessMickey said:


> So I have nothing sewing related to post. I've been trying to clean up my sewing area first. I know in one of the previous post everyone was posting pictures of wildlife in their yards. So here is my contribution. I've seen this guy around several times this week, I think he might be living in the trees behind the house. This was taken a few minutes ago through the window so it's not that great of a picture.


Oh s/he's beautiful!  I absolutely love wildlife though I wasn't thrilled with the eaten duck eggs and the holes in the door of our screened in porch.  Hopefully your fox stays put in the trees and doesn't cause any damage and just makes his appearance periodically for you to admire him.  You got a really good picture of him.


----------



## disneychic2

nannye said:


> Well after talking with my mom I finally made a decision.
> 
> After the chair is officially broken and need replacing I had to use some of the money I saved for that. Good news is the chair I got was on sale at Staples for half off so I paid only a $100 for a $200 chair.
> 
> I did pull $100 from the money I saved and set it aside for a serger/embroidery machine and the rest is going for bills.
> 
> After some discussion with my mom I decided to just wait and save and get the brother pe770. That way I am not worried about something going wrong with a used machine as it is a large investment. Also because if I am having issues, so many ladies on here have the pe770 so questions are more easily answered. I am going to keep my eye out for a used serger. It's not as much of an investment so if I find a good one first I'll buy it.
> 
> I do hope that I can buy the embroidery machine before December as I really want it to do v's cruise dress an a Christmas patchwork twirl skirt with appliquees.
> 
> I have done a few hand appliquees so I know I can do them, I just suck at it.
> 
> So the decision is made... For now anyways. Now..... How to drop the hints about a server for my birthday from vs parents if I don't find a used one before then. Or rather what store to get it from and hint at a gift card since they won't buy the whole thing. They usually spend $100 on me. The cheapest I have found is a singer at Walmart for $300.



I've been lurking on this site for quite some time, but haven't posted. I just wanted to tell you that I just got a serger from JoAnn's that I paid right around $140 for. It's a singer and I know that's not the best brand (from reading here) but it was a floor model that had just come back from being serviced and made ready to sell. She took an additional 10% off because there were some figures done in pencil on the back of the instruction manual. She also threw in some extra goodies for me. I haven't used it yet but hope to get to it tomorrow or the next day. Don't know if this is helpful, but thought I'd put it out there. (JoAnn's also had the same model on sale for $199 when I bought mine.)


----------



## tigger_mommy

*DMGUERTS*~ No hand applique here. I have tried and tried, it just doesn't like me. I have an embroidery machine. LOL


----------



## peachygreen

For Epcot - please let me know what you think of this combination.

I was going to make a skirt with this world fabric and was thinking of finishing it with this Mickey Ribbon for accent.  Do you think it would look okay that way? 




Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr

And this is an awful picture but here are my girls in their Epcot Twirl Skirt (for a different day at Epcot)



epcot twirl skirts by peachygreen2010, on Flickr

For Thanksgiving.  I am going to do a Mickey Turkey T-shirt too.  (I have 2 of these I just took the picture of the one).




Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr

And for DHS - Osborne Lights - Blue Mickey Snowman Skirts.  I'm not sure what I am going to do for the shirt yet.  Its not finished yet but you get the idea.  I have 2 of these too.



Blue Mickey Snowman Skirt by peachygreen2010, on Flickr


----------



## BabyRapunzel

peachygreen said:
			
		

> For Epcot - please let me know what you think of this combination.
> 
> I was going to make a skirt with this world fabric and was thinking of finishing it with this Mickey Ribbon for accent.  Do you think it would look okay that way?
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/54296206@N08/7993056364/
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> And this is an awful picture but here are my girls in their Epcot Twirl Skirt (for a different day at Epcot)
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/54296206@N08/7988388980/
> epcot twirl skirts by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> For Thanksgiving.  I am going to do a Mickey Turkey T-shirt too.  (I have 2 of these I just took the picture of the one).
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/54296206@N08/7993076191/
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> And for DHS - Osborne Lights - Blue Mickey Snowman Skirts.  I'm not sure what I am going to do for the shirt yet.  Its not finished yet but you get the idea.  I have 2 of these too.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/54296206@N08/7993091168/
> Blue Mickey Snowman Skirt by peachygreen2010, on Flickr



Love these! Especially the small world and blue Mickey skirts! What pattern are those?


----------



## peachygreen

BabyRapunzel said:


> Love these! Especially the small world and blue Mickey skirts! What pattern are those?



It's Darcy's Skirt
http://youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/darcysskirt.htm

It is very easy to do it just takes a little time to get the hand pleating done properly.  I love how the skirt looks when finished though.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

DMGeurts said:


> Wow - thank you!  :0)  It wasn't that long ago that I was saying that about everyone here...  very inspiring these Disbou are!
> 
> That princess dress is super cute!  Did you hand applique the crown?
> 
> 
> 
> I know - it's so easy to fall behind...  I always do good for a week or two, and then I just turn to mush.
> 
> Here's a couple of my latest, for those of you that don't follow my PTR and/or friends on FB (for those of you that are - sooooo sorry).
> 
> Donald Perfect Park Pack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney Balloon UPB with LGMH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorcerer Mickey UPB set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monster's Inc. Boo UPB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray UPB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about posting so many...  This is only the last month's worth.
> 
> D~



I LOVE the Donald bag.  Using your hat and a zipper in the bottom of the bag is genius.  I also love the Boo bag.  Love the fuzzy eyes and Boo in the pocket.  You work is awesome!!!!!!


----------



## dianemom2

nannye said:


> After some discussion with my mom I decided to just wait and save and get the brother pe770. That way I am not worried about something going wrong with a used machine as it is a large investment. Also because if I am having issues, so many ladies on here have the pe770 so questions are more easily answered. I am going to keep my eye out for a used serger. It's not as much of an investment so if I find a good one first I'll buy it.
> 
> So the decision is made... For now anyways. Now..... How to drop the hints about a serger for my birthday from vs parents if I don't find a used one before then. Or rather what store to get it from and hint at a gift card since they won't buy the whole thing. They usually spend $100 on me. The cheapest I have found is a singer at Walmart for $300.


I don't know too much about Singer sergers so I can't help you with that.  Mine is a Bernina and it is a real workhorse!  I know that Chiara recently bought a Janome serger which she loves.  I believe that several people on here have a Brother serger that they really like too.



PrincessMickey said:


> That shirt looks great, I would wear it!


Thanks for the compliments on the shirt.  This morning my older dd told me that she didn't hate it and would wear it.  LOL!

Your backyard pictures look like mine.  We always see the fox in my yard.  I was worried at first because we have a little 7 lb Pomeranian.  I thought the fox might be trying to eat her but I've seen our dog chase the fox out of the yard several times so I guess the fox is afraid of her.  Our only issue with the fox is that it has taken to pooping on our driveway or our front walkway quite frequently.  I am not sure why it does that.



tinkabella627 said:


> Ok everyone... I am officially making my wishlist for my husband. He knows I want the pe770 for Christmas but I need to know what else I will need to be able to get started. If you have a favorite type of thread, stabalizer, scissors, ANYTHING that you use that you recommend PLEASE post it for me? I need to be as specific as possible for him otherwise I will be buying my own Christmas gifts. Thanks


You will definitely need thread, stabilizer and some temporary adhesive spray and small, curved embroidery scissors.  I got my first large order of thread from Threadart.com.  It was very inexpensive and I've been very happy with the quality of the thread.



billwendy said:


> They did recommend a swallow study from something they saw - so has anyone had that one????
> 
> We have also had some tradegy in the family. If you remember the kiddo's that I do sew for (I call them neices and nephew, but they are really 2nd cousins)??? Well, their mom had a step brother who had 3 kids -1 is 25, 1 is 12 and 1 is 9. He was a drug addict, and so was the kids mom (the 2 younger kids). When we were at Camp Promise, we got word that the kids Mom had died due to an overdose. Then just 2 weeks ago we got word that the kids DAD died too!!!! Those poor kids are now orphans -lost both parents within 6 weeks of each other!


I don't think I've ever done a swallow study.  I will tell you that what helped with my GERD was to start taking a double dose of medication.  Most people take their medication once a day but I take it twice a day.

So sorry about your cousin's family.  What a difficult and sad situation.  I hope that somebody is able to offer them a happy, stable home.



VBAndrea said:


> OK Diane, now you are starting to sound like my dh and that's scary
> 
> All the stuff I made was for Judy and family, but I think she opened the first two boxes so hopefully I can post pics of those items today.  The other two things I made I just mailed, so it will be a couple of days before pics of those.
> 
> Now it's time to start sewing for my dd but funny thing is it's harder to figure out what to do for her.  I also have oodles of cleaning and organizing to do, so I may take a week off from sewing.  I need to work out a better system for my life -- maybe I should schedule a day for yard work, two days for sewing, a day for organizing, etc.  I never seem to be able to juggle doing several things at once very well.
> 
> 
> The kitty is so cute!  I am having a hard time finding decent kitty applique designs.  I want cute but not too babyish and they seem hard to come by.  I do have one from Planet Applique that I need to put on a shirt for dd -- she loves cats as well.  I am sure your niece will love the dress.


Sorry, I didn't mean to sound like your hubby!    I can't wait to see what you made for Lisa and Judy and family.  How fun that you were able to make them some stuff and send it to them.

It sounds like you've had a busy schedule.  I kept to a routine for a while and it really helped me.  But since school started, I've been totally off my routine.  I need to get back to it because I feel so disorganized!

I really liked how the cat design turned out. I did ribbon loops for the paws and I thought it was pretty cute.



peachygreen said:


> For Epcot - please let me know what you think of this combination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> And this is an awful picture but here are my girls in their Epcot Twirl Skirt (for a different day at Epcot)
> 
> 
> 
> epcot twirl skirts by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> For Thanksgiving.  I am going to do a Mickey Turkey T-shirt too.  (I have 2 of these I just took the picture of the one).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> And for DHS - Osborne Lights - Blue Mickey Snowman Skirts.  I'm not sure what I am going to do for the shirt yet.  Its not finished yet but you get the idea.  I have 2 of these too.
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Mickey Snowman Skirt by peachygreen2010, on Flickr



I am not sure I love the Epcot ribbon with the earth patterned fabric.  The colors seem quite different to me.  Maybe if you did a stripwork skirt with just panels of the earth fabric it would blend well but the ribbon seems to have lots of black, red and white in it.  I love both the ribbon and fabric though.


All your skirts are adorable!  They turned out great! The double layered blue one is a really cute pattern.  I love the picture of your two little girls in the pink Epcot skirts and tops.  They are just too cute!


----------



## BorkBorkBork

peachygreen said:


> For Epcot - please let me know what you think of this combination.
> 
> I was going to make a skirt with this world fabric and was thinking of finishing it with this Mickey Ribbon for accent.  Do you think it would look okay that way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> And this is an awful picture but here are my girls in their Epcot Twirl Skirt (for a different day at Epcot)
> 
> 
> 
> epcot twirl skirts by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> For Thanksgiving.  I am going to do a Mickey Turkey T-shirt too.  (I have 2 of these I just took the picture of the one).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> And for DHS - Osborne Lights - Blue Mickey Snowman Skirts.  I'm not sure what I am going to do for the shirt yet.  Its not finished yet but you get the idea.  I have 2 of these too.
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Mickey Snowman Skirt by peachygreen2010, on Flickr



Those look great! WHERE did you find that Mickey flag head ribbon?!?! LOVE IT! And hey, we are daughter name twins! 

We went to Finding Nemo 3D today. It was lots of fun--I've seen that movie countless times but I still noticed things I never had before because the picture was so clear and large. Alice wore her dress!


----------



## Shaniyah

I have recently been inspired to sew again. Hobby Lobby had a pattern sale. This is what I got! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




[/IMG]

They were only 99 cents each! I couldn't help my self. I am soooo excited! I hope to post a project soon!


----------



## ivey_family

Hi Everyone,

Well, my sale did not go as hoped.  I didn't sell anything.    I got lots of compliments, and a few came close, but no one actually bought.  Maybe my prices were too high, I don't know.  I tried to put them slightly below etsy prices for similar items, but...it's all pretty embarassing!  So, plan B is to keep saving for my embroidery machine, open my etsy shop and hopefully borrow my mom's machine again for our trip.

Actually, I have a plan B2, also, but I wanted to ask a question before proceeding with that.  I spotted a refurbed PE770 on ebay for a good price.  It has a million stitches, though.  Does that seem reasonable for a machine half the price of a new one?  If I do the math, that equals 30-50 stitchouts in the 15-30K range.  The seller said the threader was replaced but everything else was found to be in good order by a Brother dealer.  Would any of you go for it?

At least I can now turn my attention to some more fun sewing for my own kids since I've got an inventory built up.  

Everything posted this last week was great!  I'm sorry I didn't have time to quote!

Regards,
C.


----------



## miprender

peachygreen said:


> For Epcot - please let me know what you think of this combination.
> 
> I was going to make a skirt with this world fabric and was thinking of finishing it with this Mickey Ribbon for accent.  Do you think it would look okay that way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> And this is an awful picture but here are my girls in their Epcot Twirl Skirt (for a different day at Epcot)
> 
> 
> 
> epcot twirl skirts by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> For Thanksgiving.  I am going to do a Mickey Turkey T-shirt too.  (I have 2 of these I just took the picture of the one).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> And for DHS - Osborne Lights - Blue Mickey Snowman Skirts.  I'm not sure what I am going to do for the shirt yet.  Its not finished yet but you get the idea.  I have 2 of these too.
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Mickey Snowman Skirt by peachygreen2010, on Flickr



Love those skirts. Someone else just made the Darcy skirt and really like it. Love the ribbon but like Diane mentioned I am not sure if they go together but it could just be my computer screen.



BorkBorkBork said:


> We went to Finding Nemo 3D today. It was lots of fun--I've seen that movie countless times but I still noticed things I never had before because the picture was so clear and large. Alice wore her dress!



 Adorable



Shaniyah said:


> I have recently been inspired to sew again. Hobby Lobby had a pattern sale. This is what I got!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> They were only 99 cents each! I couldn't help my self. I am soooo excited! I hope to post a project soon!



 You can never have enough of anything when it comes to sewing.


----------



## peachygreen

BabyRapunzel said:


> Love these! Especially the small world and blue Mickey skirts! What pattern are those?


Thank you



dianemom2 said:


> I am not sure I love the Epcot ribbon with the earth patterned fabric.  The colors seem quite different to me.  Maybe if you did a stripwork skirt with just panels of the earth fabric it would blend well but the ribbon seems to have lots of black, red and white in it.  I love both the ribbon and fabric though.
> 
> 
> All your skirts are adorable!  They turned out great! The double layered blue one is a really cute pattern.  I love the picture of your two little girls in the pink Epcot skirts and tops.  They are just too cute!



Thanks - I think my girls are keepers.  
I agree about the ribbon and the fabric.  Normally if I am asking if something goes it is because I don't really think it does.  I like the idea of a stripwork.  I have an idea I will post a picture at the end.  



BorkBorkBork said:


> Those look great! WHERE did you find that Mickey flag head ribbon?!?! LOVE IT! And hey, we are daughter name twins!


Very cool that you have a 2 year old Alice too.  I haven't met any other Alice's on this side of the Atlantic.  Yours is pretty cute too.  
I got the ribbon on Etsy.  There were serveral stores that had some.  I found it doing a search for Mickey Ribbon.




ivey_family said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Well, my sale did not go as hoped.  I didn't sell anything.    I got lots of compliments, and a few came close, but no one actually bought.  Maybe my prices were too high, I don't know.  I tried to put them slightly below etsy prices for similar items, but...it's all pretty embarassing!  So, plan B is to keep saving for my embroidery machine, open my etsy shop and hopefully borrow my mom's machine again for our trip.
> 
> Actually, I have a plan B2, also, but I wanted to ask a question before proceeding with that.  I spotted a refurbed PE770 on ebay for a good price.  It has a million stitches, though.  Does that seem reasonable for a machine half the price of a new one?  If I do the math, that equals 30-50 stitchouts in the 15-30K range.  The seller said the threader was replaced but everything else was found to be in good order by a Brother dealer.  Would any of you go for it?
> 
> At least I can now turn my attention to some more fun sewing for my own kids since I've got an inventory built up.
> 
> Everything posted this last week was great!  I'm sorry I didn't have time to quote!
> 
> Regards,
> C.


Sorry you didn't sell anything.  



miprender said:


> Love those skirts. Someone else just made the Darcy skirt and really like it. Love the ribbon but like Diane mentioned I am not sure if they go together but it could just be my computer screen.



Thanks.

So here was my though after the suggestion of a stripwork skirt.  I think I might have enough scrap of this to make 2 strip work skirts.



Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr

I would do the ribbon at the hem and also at the waist band.  If I did this I think I would use a red tee with an Epcot Mickey or Epcot Minnie Iron On.


----------



## babynala

Thanks for the info from Jessica about SEU.  I probably saved that at one point but who knows where it is.  

Wendy - sorry to hear that you have not been feeling well.  So sorry about your cousin's losing both of their parents.  

Andrea - that is a good idea about having a schedule for cleaning, sewing, etc.

Diane - Glad that your DDs have finally decided that you make amazing things! 



BorkBorkBork said:


> We went to Finding Nemo 3D today. It was lots of fun--I've seen that movie countless times but I still noticed things I never had before because the picture was so clear and large. Alice wore her dress!


Alice looks so cute in her dress.  Glad you enjoyed the movie.  



Shaniyah said:


> I have recently been inspired to sew again. Hobby Lobby had a pattern sale. This is what I got!
> They were only 99 cents each! I couldn't help my self. I am soooo excited! I hope to post a project soon!


You are going to be busy, don't forget to post pictures of what you make!



ivey_family said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Well, my sale did not go as hoped.  I didn't sell anything.    I got lots of compliments, and a few came close, but no one actually bought.  Maybe my prices were too high, I don't know.  I tried to put them slightly below etsy prices for similar items, but...it's all pretty embarassing!  So, plan B is to keep saving for my embroidery machine, open my etsy shop and hopefully borrow my mom's machine again for our trip.
> 
> At least I can now turn my attention to some more fun sewing for my own kids since I've got an inventory built up.
> 
> Everything posted this last week was great!  I'm sorry I didn't have time to quote!
> 
> Regards,
> C.


So sorry to hear that your sale did not go well.  I hope you can get some stuff sold thru etsy.  I am not sure about the used machine, I have no idea how many stitches would be too many!  I would say wait until you have the funds to get what you want - used or new.


----------



## kck182

Hi everyone!  I need help and knew this was the place to go.  
Rhinestone templates?
I have a Cricut and a Slice.  Is there anyway to do this?
I really want to bling some shirts with Mickey on them.  Please help


----------



## PurpleEars

dianemom2 said:


> Ok, here are some pictures.    The first one is a kitty cat dress that I made for my niece.  They just adopted a cat and she is nuts about cats right now.  It is still damp from me washing off the placement markings so it looks a little funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the shirt that I made for my dd.  I actually made two of them but neither girl is home right now and I could only find one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am kind of thinking that if my younger dd goes back to Disney with my SIL and BIL over winter break, I will add some kind of hidden Mickey snowflake design to the front.  But for right now, it is staying plain.



Both the dress and the shirt look great! They look so comfy!



PrincessMickey said:


> So I have nothing sewing related to post. I've been trying to clean up my sewing area first. I know in one of the previous post everyone was posting pictures of wildlife in their yards. So here is my contribution. I've seen this guy around several times this week, I think he might be living in the trees behind the house. This was taken a few minutes ago through the window so it's not that great of a picture.



He looks beautiful!



billwendy said:


> Thank you so much friends - I am so sorry that I havent been around - just feeling soooooo blicky all the time -its all I can do to go to work some days!!! I agree, the endoscopy wasnt too bad at all!! Fortunately, I cant remember it a bit but of course DH didnt ask ANY questions and I was too out of it to ask any when I left. They kind of rushed me out, but maybe thats because I was bawling my eyes out lol...maybe they thought I was a nut!!!  They did recommend a swallow study from something they saw - so has anyone had that one????
> 
> We have also had some tradegy in the family. If you remember the kiddo's that I do sew for (I call them neices and nephew, but they are really 2nd cousins)??? Well, their mom had a step brother who had 3 kids -1 is 25, 1 is 12 and 1 is 9. He was a drug addict, and so was the kids mom (the 2 younger kids). When we were at Camp Promise, we got word that the kids Mom had died due to an overdose. Then just 2 weeks ago we got word that the kids DAD died too!!!! Those poor kids are now orphans -lost both parents within 6 weeks of each other! THey had mostly been living with Billy's cousins step mom, but since her husband died in Febuary (same day as Zoey) she has been on a downhill climb healthwise. Soooo, all in all it has been tough - these kiddos are TOUGH because they have had no structure or anything, and Im sure have built up defenses because of the things they have experienced and seen when they were with their mom or dad - but really, soooo sad for them as now they get shifted around and around and around. Sue (Billy's cousin) has them alot - but unfortunately, they really impact the behavior and attitude of her kids - in a negative way, its just sooooo hard.....Just praying that something good comes out of it all!!!!
> 
> I will try to keep up with the thread again - it does uplift my spirits for sure!!!!



I hope things will go well for you tomorrow. It is heart breaking to hear about your second cousins' situation!



VBAndrea said:


> I have not been able to help with BGs b/c our house in RI is still for sale and we are paying the extra mortgage.  I splurged and did a bunch of stuff for Lisa (former Wish tripper) and that is all I can afford to do right now.  As soon as our house sells I hope to get back into the BGs.  I still go and look b/c I hope that someday I have some fabrics on hand that I can participate without spending $$ -- they have to be close to home though b/c shipping is never cheap.



I am sorry to hear about the situation about your house. I really hope that the right buyer will come through soon because I know how much participating in the Gives means to you.



peachygreen said:


> For Epcot - please let me know what you think of this combination.
> 
> I was going to make a skirt with this world fabric and was thinking of finishing it with this Mickey Ribbon for accent.  Do you think it would look okay that way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> And this is an awful picture but here are my girls in their Epcot Twirl Skirt (for a different day at Epcot)
> 
> 
> 
> epcot twirl skirts by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> For Thanksgiving.  I am going to do a Mickey Turkey T-shirt too.  (I have 2 of these I just took the picture of the one).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> And for DHS - Osborne Lights - Blue Mickey Snowman Skirts.  I'm not sure what I am going to do for the shirt yet.  Its not finished yet but you get the idea.  I have 2 of these too.
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Mickey Snowman Skirt by peachygreen2010, on Flickr



For the Epcot ribbon, I would go with a solid colour skirt and use the ribbon as the trim. The other outfits look great. I can't wait to see pictures of them in action!



Shaniyah said:


> I have recently been inspired to sew again. Hobby Lobby had a pattern sale. This is what I got!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> They were only 99 cents each! I couldn't help my self. I am soooo excited! I hope to post a project soon!



I wish I can get my hands on 99-patterns. The cheapest they ever get here is 1.99 (and more often 3.99 even when they are on sale!). Please post pictures of what you make!



ivey_family said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Well, my sale did not go as hoped.  I didn't sell anything.    I got lots of compliments, and a few came close, but no one actually bought.  Maybe my prices were too high, I don't know.  I tried to put them slightly below etsy prices for similar items, but...it's all pretty embarassing!  So, plan B is to keep saving for my embroidery machine, open my etsy shop and hopefully borrow my mom's machine again for our trip.
> 
> Actually, I have a plan B2, also, but I wanted to ask a question before proceeding with that.  I spotted a refurbed PE770 on ebay for a good price.  It has a million stitches, though.  Does that seem reasonable for a machine half the price of a new one?  If I do the math, that equals 30-50 stitchouts in the 15-30K range.  The seller said the threader was replaced but everything else was found to be in good order by a Brother dealer.  Would any of you go for it?
> 
> At least I can now turn my attention to some more fun sewing for my own kids since I've got an inventory built up.
> 
> Everything posted this last week was great!  I'm sorry I didn't have time to quote!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



I am sorry to hear that the sale did not go well. I would be disappointed too. I found that people are not willing to pay for handcrafted items anymore. Our church has actually moved away from handcrafted items for our Christmas Bazzar. We more or less only sell food items now (our pie auction is VERY entertaining at times). I hope you will be able to sell your hard work through etsy.

I am not sure if I would be comfortable with a used machine. You never know if the previous owner took care of the machine or not.


----------



## goteamwood

Had a very productive day, mother in law in town and husband off work I didn't have to deal with my darling rug rats at all! Just locked myself up and sewed most of the day. Finished 4 embroidered shirts and all of one more bowling shirt, just need to attach sleeves on the 2nd bowling shirt. Leaves 3 more shirts for the kids and stuff for the grown ups in just about 6 weeks. Worst case scenario the kids will look awesome. I'll post pics tomorrow hopefully. (I'm too wiped out tonight)

Unrelated: I see all this talk to ptr and I have gathered that means pre-trip report. Can someone give me a primer on making one? Or why I should?

Thanks, Jen


----------



## dianemom2

ivey_family said:


> Well, my sale did not go as hoped.  I didn't sell anything.    I got lots of compliments, and a few came close, but no one
> 
> Actually, I have a plan B2, also, but I wanted to ask a question before proceeding with that.  I spotted a refurbed PE770 on ebay for a good price.  It has a million stitches, though.  Does that seem reasonable for a machine half the price of a new one?  If I do the math, that equals 30-50 stitchouts in the 15-30K range.  The seller said the threader was replaced but everything else was found to be in good order by a Brother dealer.  Would any of you go for it?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.


Sorry that the sale didn't go well.  I had that experience last winter at a pre-holiday craft sale.  I didn't sell anything.  After that, I just said I was sticking with my etsy store and wasn't doing any more craft shows.

A million stitches really isn't much on a machine.  I have close to 8 million on my Ellageo.  I bought it with about 2 million.  I tend to put on about a million to a million and a half stitches per year.  If you keep the machine serviced and cleaned, it should be fine.  My automatic threader breaks right after the repair every time I have it serviced but since I can thread the needle by hand, it doesn't matter at bit in terms of the performance of the machine.



peachygreen said:


> Thank you
> Thanks - I think my girls are keepers.
> I agree about the ribbon and the fabric.  Normally if I am asking if something goes it is because I don't really think it does.  I like the idea of a stripwork.  I have an idea I will post a picture at the end.
> 
> 
> 
> So here was my though after the suggestion of a stripwork skirt.  I think I might have enough scrap of this to make 2 strip work skirts.
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> I would do the ribbon at the hem and also at the waist band.  If I did this I think I would use a red tee with an Epcot Mickey or Epcot Minnie Iron On.


I am glad that my comments helped.  I am always nervous that I might insult somebody but I think when people ask for an opinion, you should be honest.  I like the new fabrics together.  I might even add a black block style hem around the bottom border of the skirt.  Maybe about 4 inches tall.  Then I'd put the ribbon between the black block and the stripwork area.  I think that would really set the ribbon off and show the design on it to its fullest potential.  It is such pretty ribbon and a red t-shirt with a Mickey Epcot would look fantastic!



BorkBorkBork said:


> We went to Finding Nemo 3D today. It was lots of fun--I've seen that movie countless times but I still noticed things I never had before because the picture was so clear and large. Alice wore her dress!


Adorable!  I really love the Nemo movie.  My girls and I watched Monsters Inc one night last week.  I was surprised they wanted to watch it with me.



Shaniyah said:


> I have recently been inspired to sew again. Hobby Lobby had a pattern sale. This is what I got!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> They were only 99 cents each! I couldn't help my self. I am soooo excited! I hope to post a project soon!


I love buying patterns!  I have a whole drawer full of them.  I can't wait to see what you make!

That reminds me that Olabelhe is having a buy 2, get 2 free pattern sale.  She has some really cute dress designs:
http://olabelhe.blogspot.com/

She has a lot of patterns on Youcanmakethis.com  but the pattern sale is only on her website.


----------



## smile5sunshine

Once again I am only going back a few pages to quote. BUT I think I should have more free time for a bit so hopefully I'll be better about keeping up!



kck182 said:


> Hi everyone!  I need help and knew this was the place to go.
> Rhinestone templates?
> I have a Cricut and a Slice.  Is there anyway to do this?
> I really want to bling some shirts with Mickey on them.  Please help



IDK if this is what you are looking for, but try this: http://www.lilblueboo.com/2010/03/adding-bling-tutorial.html



goteamwood said:


> Had a very productive day, mother in law in town and husband off work I didn't have to deal with my darling rug rats at all! Just locked myself up and sewed most of the day. Finished 4 embroidered shirts and all of one more bowling shirt, just need to attach sleeves on the 2nd bowling shirt. Leaves 3 more shirts for the kids and stuff for the grown ups in just about 6 weeks. Worst case scenario the kids will look awesome. I'll post pics tomorrow hopefully. (I'm too wiped out tonight)
> 
> Unrelated: I see all this talk to ptr and I have gathered that means pre-trip report. Can someone give me a primer on making one? Or why I should?
> 
> Thanks, Jen



Oh your day sounds like heaven! So happy you got some kid free sewing time. I know we love the little buggars to death, but sometimes mama just needs a break!

I have never written a PTR, but they sure are fun to read!  Some people like having input about their plans.



peachygreen said:


> And this is an awful picture but here are my girls in their Epcot Twirl Skirt (for a different day at Epcot)
> 
> 
> 
> epcot twirl skirts by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> For Thanksgiving.  I am going to do a Mickey Turkey T-shirt too.  (I have 2 of these I just took the picture of the one).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> And for DHS - Osborne Lights - Blue Mickey Snowman Skirts.  I'm not sure what I am going to do for the shirt yet.  Its not finished yet but you get the idea.  I have 2 of these too.
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Mickey Snowman Skirt by peachygreen2010, on Flickr



I LOVE these skirts! My favorite is the snowman mickey one! 



BorkBorkBork said:


> Those look great! WHERE did you find that Mickey flag head ribbon?!?! LOVE IT! And hey, we are daughter name twins!
> 
> We went to Finding Nemo 3D today. It was lots of fun--I've seen that movie countless times but I still noticed things I never had before because the picture was so clear and large. Alice wore her dress!



This dress is darling! Glad you had so much fun.



Shaniyah said:


> I have recently been inspired to sew again. Hobby Lobby had a pattern sale. This is what I got!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> They were only 99 cents each! I couldn't help my self. I am soooo excited! I hope to post a project soon!



I've SO done that before! 



ivey_family said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Well, my sale did not go as hoped.  I didn't sell anything.    I got lots of compliments, and a few came close, but no one actually bought.  Maybe my prices were too high, I don't know.  I tried to put them slightly below etsy prices for similar items, but...it's all pretty embarassing!  So, plan B is to keep saving for my embroidery machine, open my etsy shop and hopefully borrow my mom's machine again for our trip.
> 
> Actually, I have a plan B2, also, but I wanted to ask a question before proceeding with that.  I spotted a refurbed PE770 on ebay for a good price.  It has a million stitches, though.  Does that seem reasonable for a machine half the price of a new one?  If I do the math, that equals 30-50 stitchouts in the 15-30K range.  The seller said the threader was replaced but everything else was found to be in good order by a Brother dealer.  Would any of you go for it?
> 
> At least I can now turn my attention to some more fun sewing for my own kids since I've got an inventory built up.
> 
> Everything posted this last week was great!  I'm sorry I didn't have time to quote!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Oh I'm so sorry that you didn't make any sales at the craft fair! that stinks! I hope your etsy shop does wonderfully.

I must admit that I am hesitant about getting a machine off ebay as I worry that it would not be packaged correctly and get damaged while shipping. 



dianemom2 said:


> Ok, here are some pictures.    The first one is a kitty cat dress that I made for my niece.  They just adopted a cat and she is nuts about cats right now.  It is still damp from me washing off the placement markings so it looks a little funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the shirt that I made for my dd.  I actually made two of them but neither girl is home right now and I could only find one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am kind of thinking that if my younger dd goes back to Disney with my SIL and BIL over winter break, I will add some kind of hidden Mickey snowflake design to the front.  But for right now, it is staying plain.



I'm glad that you were able to resolve all the drama between your daughter and her "friend". I hate that girls seem to loose their minds at that age and make every little thing into a soap opera!

I really like the Kitty dress. I have been salivating over some of the new Doodles fabrics now at Joann's but I am trying my hardest to resist the temptation to buy them! I have so much I need to use up in my stash.  



billwendy said:


> Thank you so much friends - I am so sorry that I havent been around - just feeling soooooo blicky all the time -its all I can do to go to work some days!!! I agree, the endoscopy wasnt too bad at all!! Fortunately, I cant remember it a bit but of course DH didnt ask ANY questions and I was too out of it to ask any when I left. They kind of rushed me out, but maybe thats because I was bawling my eyes out lol...maybe they thought I was a nut!!!  They did recommend a swallow study from something they saw - so has anyone had that one????
> 
> We have also had some tradegy in the family. If you remember the kiddo's that I do sew for (I call them neices and nephew, but they are really 2nd cousins)??? Well, their mom had a step brother who had 3 kids -1 is 25, 1 is 12 and 1 is 9. He was a drug addict, and so was the kids mom (the 2 younger kids). When we were at Camp Promise, we got word that the kids Mom had died due to an overdose. Then just 2 weeks ago we got word that the kids DAD died too!!!! Those poor kids are now orphans -lost both parents within 6 weeks of each other! THey had mostly been living with Billy's cousins step mom, but since her husband died in Febuary (same day as Zoey) she has been on a downhill climb healthwise. Soooo, all in all it has been tough - these kiddos are TOUGH because they have had no structure or anything, and Im sure have built up defenses because of the things they have experienced and seen when they were with their mom or dad - but really, soooo sad for them as now they get shifted around and around and around. Sue (Billy's cousin) has them alot - but unfortunately, they really impact the behavior and attitude of her kids - in a negative way, its just sooooo hard.....Just praying that something good comes out of it all!!!!
> 
> I will try to keep up with the thread again - it does uplift my spirits for sure!!!!



I'm so sorry you've had such a rough summer. Praying the drs are able to figure out what is ailing you and get you feeling much better. Also praying for your family that you mentioned. How awful the children are having to go through all that.

ANDREA, glad you are feeling better and I hope you don't get any more pesky headaches! You are probably right that coming up with some system would probably help you feel more organized but that is HARD to do. Everything Judy posted on her thread that you made is SUPER FABULOUS!

Sunshine


----------



## DMGeurts

BorkBorkBork said:


> Those look great! WHERE did you find that Mickey flag head ribbon?!?! LOVE IT! And hey, we are daughter name twins!
> 
> We went to Finding Nemo 3D today. It was lots of fun--I've seen that movie countless times but I still noticed things I never had before because the picture was so clear and large. Alice wore her dress!



I know I commented on FB - but I love this!  Is the fabric repurposed?  I have never seen it before and I love it!



Shaniyah said:


> I have recently been inspired to sew again. Hobby Lobby had a pattern sale. This is what I got!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> They were only 99 cents each! I couldn't help my self. I am soooo excited! I hope to post a project soon!



Awesome! 



ivey_family said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Well, my sale did not go as hoped.  I didn't sell anything.    I got lots of compliments, and a few came close, but no one actually bought.  Maybe my prices were too high, I don't know.  I tried to put them slightly below etsy prices for similar items, but...it's all pretty embarassing!  So, plan B is to keep saving for my embroidery machine, open my etsy shop and hopefully borrow my mom's machine again for our trip.
> 
> Actually, I have a plan B2, also, but I wanted to ask a question before proceeding with that.  I spotted a refurbed PE770 on ebay for a good price.  It has a million stitches, though.  Does that seem reasonable for a machine half the price of a new one?  If I do the math, that equals 30-50 stitchouts in the 15-30K range.  The seller said the threader was replaced but everything else was found to be in good order by a Brother dealer.  Would any of you go for it?
> 
> At least I can now turn my attention to some more fun sewing for my own kids since I've got an inventory built up.
> 
> Everything posted this last week was great!  I'm sorry I didn't have time to quote!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Awww...  Carrie - that is such a bummer!  I am sure your Etsy store will do magnificant - you have some great items in there!



peachygreen said:


> For Epcot - please let me know what you think of this combination.
> 
> I was going to make a skirt with this world fabric and was thinking of finishing it with this Mickey Ribbon for accent.  Do you think it would look okay that way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> And this is an awful picture but here are my girls in their Epcot Twirl Skirt (for a different day at Epcot)
> 
> 
> 
> epcot twirl skirts by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> For Thanksgiving.  I am going to do a Mickey Turkey T-shirt too.  (I have 2 of these I just took the picture of the one).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> And for DHS - Osborne Lights - Blue Mickey Snowman Skirts.  I'm not sure what I am going to do for the shirt yet.  Its not finished yet but you get the idea.  I have 2 of these too.
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Mickey Snowman Skirt by peachygreen2010, on Flickr



Everything is adorable...  I love that last blue skirt!

I love the fabric, and I love the ribbon!  I am not sure that I would use the two of them together though - even though they say exactly what you want them to say, because they do make the perfect Epcot skirt.  The part I don't like is that the "worlds" and the Mickey heads are both almost the exact same size, so they seem to get lost in eachother.  Does that make sense?



goteamwood said:


> Had a very productive day, mother in law in town and husband off work I didn't have to deal with my darling rug rats at all! Just locked myself up and sewed most of the day. Finished 4 embroidered shirts and all of one more bowling shirt, just need to attach sleeves on the 2nd bowling shirt. Leaves 3 more shirts for the kids and stuff for the grown ups in just about 6 weeks. Worst case scenario the kids will look awesome. I'll post pics tomorrow hopefully. (I'm too wiped out tonight)
> 
> Unrelated: I see all this talk to ptr and I have gathered that means pre-trip report. Can someone give me a primer on making one? Or why I should?
> 
> Thanks, Jen



Hi Jen!  I am on my second PTR, and I love doing it!  I have made some great Dis friends this way!  Mine gets pretty busy sometimes and it's hard to keep up with it when it gets that way, but as long as you have the time - it's great to get opinions and ideas from the whole Dis community.  

D~


----------



## kck182

IDK if this is what you are looking for, but try this: http://www.lilblueboo.com/2010/03/adding-bling-tutorial.html

Thanks so much for the reply!  Not exactly what I was looking for but I think this will be better!
 This seems like it will help my OCD when lining things up!

Any other ideas?!


----------



## BorkBorkBork

Thanks everyone for the kind words! We think she's pretty cute too . She'll be 3 on Oct. 5th and I can't believe it! Where did my baby go?



DMGeurts said:


> I know I commented on FB - but I love this!  Is the fabric repurposed?  I have never seen it before and I love it!
> D~



I'm not in the FB group--I could never find it! So I don't know who you were talking to! I got the fabric on Ebay, I think maybe they were curtains. Certainly a poly or a blend but thin. It says "Fish are friends, not food". I found a Little Mermaid sheet at Goodwill that has a large scale pattern on it, I'm excited to do something with that for next year!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

Peachy - LOVE the turkey and snowman skirts especially - they are adorable!!!

Colleen - that nemo dress is soooooo cute! We are going to see it in 3D tomorrow night - were the effects cool?

Thanks for the prayers everyone....My followup appt today was cancelled because the Dr was sick...poor guy, I know its tough when a Dr is sick - must be realy sick!!! But, I was really hoping for some answers and maybe to talk about anxiety today and also to see if he thought I really needed that swallow study!!!!! Also DH had an appointment to see if he needs to have a sleep study ( I KNOW he has sleep apnea!!) so he can get better rest at night!!

I might try to go up to the sewing room today, its nice and cool here in PA!!


----------



## tpettie

billwendy said:


> Thank you so much friends - I am so sorry that I havent been around - just feeling soooooo blicky all the time -its all I can do to go to work some days!!! I agree, the endoscopy wasnt too bad at all!! Fortunately, I cant remember it a bit but of course DH didnt ask ANY questions and I was too out of it to ask any when I left. They kind of rushed me out, but maybe thats because I was bawling my eyes out lol...maybe they thought I was a nut!!!  They did recommend a swallow study from something they saw - so has anyone had that one????
> 
> We have also had some tradegy in the family. If you remember the kiddo's that I do sew for (I call them neices and nephew, but they are really 2nd cousins)??? Well, their mom had a step brother who had 3 kids -1 is 25, 1 is 12 and 1 is 9. He was a drug addict, and so was the kids mom (the 2 younger kids). When we were at Camp Promise, we got word that the kids Mom had died due to an overdose. Then just 2 weeks ago we got word that the kids DAD died too!!!! Those poor kids are now orphans -lost both parents within 6 weeks of each other! THey had mostly been living with Billy's cousins step mom, but since her husband died in Febuary (same day as Zoey) she has been on a downhill climb healthwise. Soooo, all in all it has been tough - these kiddos are TOUGH because they have had no structure or anything, and Im sure have built up defenses because of the things they have experienced and seen when they were with their mom or dad - but really, soooo sad for them as now they get shifted around and around and around. Sue (Billy's cousin) has them alot - but unfortunately, they really impact the behavior and attitude of her kids - in a negative way, its just sooooo hard.....Just praying that something good comes out of it all!!!!
> 
> I will try to keep up with the thread again - it does uplift my spirits for sure!!!!



I'm so sorry this s a very hard thing to go through...  Can I ask how old Sue's children are??


----------



## cogero

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Peachy - LOVE the turkey and snowman skirts especially - they are adorable!!!
> 
> Colleen - that nemo dress is soooooo cute! We are going to see it in 3D tomorrow night - were the effects cool?
> 
> Thanks for the prayers everyone....My followup appt today was cancelled because the Dr was sick...poor guy, I know its tough when a Dr is sick - must be realy sick!!! But, I was really hoping for some answers and maybe to talk about anxiety today and also to see if he thought I really needed that swallow study!!!!! Also DH had an appointment to see if he needs to have a sleep study ( I KNOW he has sleep apnea!!) so he can get better rest at night!!
> 
> I might try to go up to the sewing room today, its nice and cool here in PA!!



Aw Wendy I am so sorry your doctor cancelled that is rough. I am praying for you but it is awesome to see you posting i have missed you.

I haven't shared here things I have been making on this thread, if you have seen these on my PTR I am sorry for the doubles.

Skull set for J (I am experimenting in knits now)





Spidey Skirt set





Spidey pant Set





Izzy and Scully set





Jake Pirate set





I have a huge list that has to get out before 10/1 so I am super crazy busy but I love looking at this thread even if I don't comment too often.


----------



## sewmess

peachygreen said:


> So here was my though after the suggestion of a stripwork skirt.  I think I might have enough scrap of this to make 2 strip work skirts.
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> I would do the ribbon at the hem and also at the waist band.  If I did this I think I would use a red tee with an Epcot Mickey or Epcot Minnie Iron On.



I think the major problem with the ribbon and the green is that there isn't really any green in the ribbon to compiment the fabric.  The red looks great with it, though.


----------



## billwendy

tpettie said:


> I'm so sorry this s a very hard thing to go through...  Can I ask how old Sue's children are??



Sue has 6 kids - 1 is 23 and is married living in China as an english instructor for the year, 1 is 20 going to Cedarville University and is getting married in July, 1 is 19 just graduated this year and is living at home while he is waiting to find out when he will go live with a missionary friend who is moving to Haiti.....but the 3 who are affected are 10, 7 and 6.   Tyler and Hayley are just soooo different from Sue's kids - not due to falt of their own - but it makes life different and kinda rough!! Im not sure if Sue see's the changes in her kids because she is so close to the situation, you know?????


----------



## VBAndrea

I am just posting pics of things I did the pat two or three weeks -- I did all of these for Lisa and her family.  For those of you who don't know Lisa, she was a former wish tripper and the family is going back to FL next week -- they have a free place to stay and only one day of Disney tickets, but they will spend some time at Downtown Disney and GKTW and they wear Disney year round anyway.

First I made ride themed shirts for all the kids with their favorite rides:

Lisa's dress and Rachel's shirt:





Appliques close up:









Lisa and Christian's:





Rachel and David (FYI Rachel has a 5x7 design since it's a t-shirt and David has a 4x4 since it's a polo and he prefers polos):





All the ride shirts:





I wanted to make Judy and Pete ride shirts too, but I really wanted Judy to have a shirt for Park Fare as well and my budget didn't allow both, so I thought Park Fare would get more attention.  Judy mentioned Pete liked Hook and I already owned that design so I did that for him.










The girls already have dresses from last year to wear to Park Fare.  Lisa has a gorgeous blue Cindy that a friend made and Rachel has a stunning pink Cindy that Teresa made for her.

And then I did a dwarf set because Lisa ADORES Dopey.

Not the greatest pic, but this is Lisa's set:





I did polos for the boys and Judy since they prefer those -- well, I know David and Judy do:









Rachel got a t-shirt:





The entire set:






With the exception of Lisa's Splash Mountain applique, all of the appliques were Heather Sues.  And the really bad thing (for me, not for Heather) is that the only one I owned was Hook b/c I had it from a BG.  I had to buy all the rest!  

I have two more things I made them (just one thing for Lisa and one for Rachel) but those didn't arrive yet, so pics will have to wait.  I could not embellish the patchwork skirt on the dress due to time limits.  I still think it turned out pretty though and aside from having to buy more fabric for the ruffle, everything else I had on hand


----------



## McDuck

I've been poor at keeping up--doing well to keep up with the other couple threads I follow here and sadly only been peeking on here periodically!  

But, I did have to pop on to say, I am waiting for delivery of my PE770!!!!!  Both sets of parents and DH gifted me with money for my birthday and with a sale at Overstock and a coupon code, I had enough $$$ finally!!!!  I think the AM UPS delivery has already passed and I have to run a couple errands, so I think I am safe if I am quick.  It's nasty here today and I don't want my new precious unattended on the porch!

Will post more later!!!  Small break in the weather so I need to get out while the getting's good! Love what's been posted....and excited to finally be able to get my feet wet with machine embroidery!!!!


----------



## DMGeurts

BorkBorkBork said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words! We think she's pretty cute too . She'll be 3 on Oct. 5th and I can't believe it! Where did my baby go?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not in the FB group--I could never find it! So I don't know who you were talking to! I got the fabric on Ebay, I think maybe they were curtains. Certainly a poly or a blend but thin. It says "Fish are friends, not food". I found a Little Mermaid sheet at Goodwill that has a large scale pattern on it, I'm excited to do something with that for next year!



Hmmm...  I could have sworn I just saw one recently posted on FB, using those same fabrics?  Ah well - it's adorable just the same!  



VBAndrea said:


> I am just posting pics of things I did the pat two or three weeks -- I did all of these for Lisa and her family.  For those of you who don't know Lisa, she was a former wish tripper and the family is going back to FL next week -- they have a free place to stay and only one day of Disney tickets, but they will spend some time at Downtown Disney and GKTW and they wear Disney year round anyway.
> 
> First I made ride themed shirts for all the kids with their favorite rides:
> 
> Lisa's dress and Rachel's shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appliques close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa and Christian's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel and David (FYI Rachel has a 5x7 design since it's a t-shirt and David has a 4x4 since it's a polo and he prefers polos):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the ride shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to make Judy and Pete ride shirts too, but I really wanted Judy to have a shirt for Park Fare as well and my budget didn't allow both, so I thought Park Fare would get more attention.  Judy mentioned Pete liked Hook and I already owned that design so I did that for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girls already have dresses from last year to wear to Park Fare.  Lisa has a gorgeous blue Cindy that a friend made and Rachel has a stunning pink Cindy that Teresa made for her.
> 
> And then I did a dwarf set because Lisa ADORES Dopey.
> 
> Not the greatest pic, but this is Lisa's set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did polos for the boys and Judy since they prefer those -- well, I know David and Judy do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel got a t-shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entire set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the exception of Lisa's Splash Mountain applique, all of the appliques were Heather Sues.  And the really bad thing (for me, not for Heather) is that the only one I owned was Hook b/c I had it from a BG.  I had to buy all the rest!
> 
> I have two more things I made them (just one thing for Lisa and one for Rachel) but those didn't arrive yet, so pics will have to wait.  I could not embellish the patchwork skirt on the dress due to time limits.  I still think it turned out pretty though and aside from having to buy more fabric for the ruffle, everything else I had on hand



I've commented in Judy's PTR already - but everything turned out fantastic!!!  I love it all...  I do have to say that my favorite is the Splash Mountain dress (surprised?) - it's adorable!

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

I seriously have only 3 mins to post -- EEKS!


peachygreen said:


> For Epcot - please let me know what you think of this combination.
> 
> I was going to make a skirt with this world fabric and was thinking of finishing it with this Mickey Ribbon for accent.  Do you think it would look okay that way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> And this is an awful picture but here are my girls in their Epcot Twirl Skirt (for a different day at Epcot)
> 
> 
> 
> epcot twirl skirts by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> For Thanksgiving.  I am going to do a Mickey Turkey T-shirt too.  (I have 2 of these I just took the picture of the one).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> And for DHS - Osborne Lights - Blue Mickey Snowman Skirts.  I'm not sure what I am going to do for the shirt yet.  Its not finished yet but you get the idea.  I have 2 of these too.
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Mickey Snowman Skirt by peachygreen2010, on Flickr


Beautiful work -- snowman is my fav!!!!  I agree with Diane about adding some black to the stripwork skirt with the ribbon accents.


BorkBorkBork said:


> Those look great! WHERE did you find that Mickey flag head ribbon?!?! LOVE IT! And hey, we are daughter name twins!
> 
> We went to Finding Nemo 3D today. It was lots of fun--I've seen that movie countless times but I still noticed things I never had before because the picture was so clear and large. Alice wore her dress!


Adorable!



Shaniyah said:


> I have recently been inspired to sew again. Hobby Lobby had a pattern sale. This is what I got!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> They were only 99 cents each! I couldn't help my self. I am soooo excited! I hope to post a project soon!


You absolutely did not buy enough 



ivey_family said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Well, my sale did not go as hoped.  I didn't sell anything.    I got lots of compliments, and a few came close, but no one actually bought.  Maybe my prices were too high, I don't know.  I tried to put them slightly below etsy prices for similar items, but...it's all pretty embarassing!  So, plan B is to keep saving for my embroidery machine, open my etsy shop and hopefully borrow my mom's machine again for our trip.
> 
> Actually, I have a plan B2, also, but I wanted to ask a question before proceeding with that.  I spotted a refurbed PE770 on ebay for a good price.  It has a million stitches, though.  Does that seem reasonable for a machine half the price of a new one?  If I do the math, that equals 30-50 stitchouts in the 15-30K range.  The seller said the threader was replaced but everything else was found to be in good order by a Brother dealer.  Would any of you go for it?
> 
> At least I can now turn my attention to some more fun sewing for my own kids since I've got an inventory built up.
> 
> Everything posted this last week was great!  I'm sorry I didn't have time to quote!
> 
> Regards,
> C.


I am so sad your sale didn't go well.  I am saying prayers that etsy shoppers are much more appreciative of your work.    I still go back and forth on doing an etsy shop, but I just don't think it would be profitable enough.



dianemom2 said:


> A million stitches really isn't much on a machine.  I have close to 8 million on my Ellageo.  I bought it with about 2 million.  I tend to put on about a million to a million and a half stitches per year.  If you keep the machine serviced and cleaned, it should be fine.  My automatic threader breaks right after the repair every time I have it serviced but since I can thread the needle by hand, it doesn't matter at bit in terms of the performance of the machine.
> 
> 
> I am glad that my comments helped.  I am always nervous that I might insult somebody but I think when people ask for an opinion, you should be honest.  I like the new fabrics together.  I might even add a black block style hem around the bottom border of the skirt.  Maybe about 4 inches tall.  Then I'd put the ribbon between the black block and the stripwork area.  I think that would really set the ribbon off and show the design on it to its fullest potential.  It is such pretty ribbon and a red t-shirt with a Mickey Epcot would look fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me that Olabelhe is having a buy 2, get 2 free pattern sale.  She has some really cute dress designs:
> http://olabelhe.blogspot.com/
> 
> She has a lot of patterns on Youcanmakethis.com  but the pattern sale is only on her website.


Diane, do you get your machine serviced annually?  How much do they charge?  I would like to have mine cleaned as soon as our dang house sells!

I love your suggestions for the skirt with the addition of a black band.


MESSED UP MY LAST QUOTE AND HAVE TO RUN -- ANOTHER CHAOTIC DAY BUT MY PANTRY GOT CLEANED


----------



## dianemom2

smile5sunshine said:


> I must admit that I am hesitant about getting a machine off ebay as I worry that it would not be packaged correctly and get damaged while shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad that you were able to resolve all the drama between your daughter and her "friend". I hate that girls seem to loose their minds at that age and make every little thing into a soap opera!
> 
> I really like the Kitty dress. I have been salivating over some of the new Doodles fabrics now at Joann's but I am trying my hardest to resist the temptation to buy them! I have so much I need to use up in my stash.
> 
> Sunshine


I bought my machine off ebay several years ago and it has been going strong ever since then.  I think if you buy from a reputable seller with lots of  recent, positive feedback then it should be ok.  I'd also pay with it with a credit card through paypal so that I could dispute the charge if it arrived and was substantially different than the description on ebay.

Some girls do get to be so mean in middle school. Neither one of my girls is perfect but they haven't turned into mean girls either.  I also haven't had too much drama with either of them.  Everybody told me that girls this age were horrible and fight with their mothers all the time but I haven't had too many issues with my girls.

I really love the all the new Doodles fabrics too.  However, I am committed to sewing from my stash for a while.  I've got to use up some of what I have!!!



VBAndrea said:


> All the ride shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entire set:


Everything is just beautiful!  You did a great job Andrea!  I love the 7 Dwarfs set, even though there aren't all 7 of them.  My dd loves Dopey also.  I love the Euro ruffle on the ride dress.  It really reminds of water cascading down the dress!  I'm sure that the family will enjoy wearing everything on their trip!  Too bad you didn't already have some of the applique designs.



McDuck said:


> But, I did have to pop on to say, I am waiting for delivery of my PE770!!!!!  Both sets of parents and DH gifted me with money for my birthday and with a sale at Overstock and a coupon code, I had enough $$$ finally!!!!


How exciting!  You definitely have to post some pictures of what you make with your new machine!



VBAndrea said:


> Diane, do you get your machine serviced annually?  How much do they charge?  I would like to have mine cleaned as soon as our dang house sells!



Andrea call around and check on the prices to get your machine serviced.  I checked around a bit and there was a $50 price difference between the price at the shop close to my house and the shop close to where my SIL lives.  So I combined a visit to my SIL's house with dropping of my machine.  The shop near her house charged $99 to service and clean the machine.  Plus he always fixes the needle threader for free.  It still breaks within a couple of weeks of me bringing it home.  It seems to be some kind of flaw in the design but it doesn't really bother me.  I just thread the needle myself.  But the shop closer to my house wanted $149 to clean and service the machine PLUS fixing the needle threader would have been extra.  

I try to get my machine in once a year or every million (or there about) stitches.  I had begun to have some problems with getting birds nests on the back of my embroidery.  I cleaned the machine myself, even taking off the needle plate and removing the bobbin case and I was still having some issues.  The tech told me that there were some threads tangled up higher in another place in the machine where I couldn't have gotten to them.  I hope that my machine can keep going for another couple of years.  By then maybe I can find one of the new Brother embroidery only machines as a re-sale.  I certainly can't afford to buy it brand new since I found it it will cost around $5K!

Any bites on he house in RI yet?  What will you do if there are no buyers for it soon?  Will you consider renting it again?


----------



## goteamwood

Two blissful days of sewing and I have a LOT to show for it. We had our 2x yearly moms of twins resale friday and saturday, so grandma was in town to watch aka spoil the tots for the weekend. After I did my exhausting prep, shopping, and working the sale I collapsed at 8 p.m. saturday. Sunday and today, though, Man did I get stuff done.

These I could NOT resist. I already made about 100 (it seems) bowling shirts for my boys, but then I found this fabric and knew I HAD TO HAVE. My boys freaking love Mr. Potato Head, and while I loathe his many many accessories all over my house, I have to admit it is cute how much they enjoy him. It is kind of hard to tell but the red has tiny potatohead outlines in a repeating pattern, as does the orange background. (Found this here.)












Here is one of my sons checking it out last night before I got the buttons on. And yes he is wearing a Toy Story shirt, of course.




I made this (and need to make another for the other kid) for DHS if it is cool in the evening. We are going EMH night, and supposedly there is Dis Jr. Dance Party with Jake et. al. I used a long sleeve thermal w/ skulls which was $5 at Target, love it.




Did one of these, need to do another. I made a similar shirt set before but they turned out to be too short so I am doing it again.




Same for these guys. I did 2 Safari Mickeys before, but too small. Now I decided to mix it up a little.


 These are to go under the safari vests I made for AK.

And finally, the first of several steps for our halloween MNSSHP costumes. The kids are Hook and Smee.The hook "coat' was a thrift store big kids 12/14 size dress shirt for $2, with ribbon I had on hand. The Smee top was knit I ordered and sort of winged it. Same with the hat. Dad is going to be Pan and me Tink. Those costumes have not been started. Luckily we are not leaving for FL until 10/27



Debating whether I want to get back to work and make another Jake and Birthday shirt or whether I want to nap...


----------



## billwendy

Wow Andrea!!! That was a lot of love and hard work!!! 

LOVE the potato head shirts - they are soooooooooo odorable!!!!

I was wondering, why dont they make cool fabric like the green with the swirl mickey heads or the colorful dots with the mickey's on t hem anymore???  I loved those fabrics!!!!!


----------



## love to stitch

VBAndrea said:


> I am just posting pics of things I did the pat two or three weeks -- I did all of these for Lisa and her family.  For those of you who don't know Lisa, she was a former wish tripper and the family is going back to FL next week -- they have a free place to stay and only one day of Disney tickets, but they will spend some time at Downtown Disney and GKTW and they wear Disney year round anyway.
> 
> First I made ride themed shirts for all the kids with their favorite rides:
> 
> Lisa's dress and Rachel's shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appliques close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa and Christian's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel and David (FYI Rachel has a 5x7 design since it's a t-shirt and David has a 4x4 since it's a polo and he prefers polos):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the ride shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to make Judy and Pete ride shirts too, but I really wanted Judy to have a shirt for Park Fare as well and my budget didn't allow both, so I thought Park Fare would get more attention.  Judy mentioned Pete liked Hook and I already owned that design so I did that for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girls already have dresses from last year to wear to Park Fare.  Lisa has a gorgeous blue Cindy that a friend made and Rachel has a stunning pink Cindy that Teresa made for her.
> 
> And then I did a dwarf set because Lisa ADORES Dopey.
> 
> Not the greatest pic, but this is Lisa's set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did polos for the boys and Judy since they prefer those -- well, I know David and Judy do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel got a t-shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entire set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the exception of Lisa's Splash Mountain applique, all of the appliques were Heather Sues.  And the really bad thing (for me, not for Heather) is that the only one I owned was Hook b/c I had it from a BG.  I had to buy all the rest!
> 
> I have two more things I made them (just one thing for Lisa and one for Rachel) but those didn't arrive yet, so pics will have to wait.  I could not embellish the patchwork skirt on the dress due to time limits.  I still think it turned out pretty though and aside from having to buy more fabric for the ruffle, everything else I had on hand



Everything looks great!



goteamwood said:


> Two blissful days of sewing and I have a LOT to show for it. We had our 2x yearly moms of twins resale friday and saturday, so grandma was in town to watch aka spoil the tots for the weekend. After I did my exhausting prep, shopping, and working the sale I collapsed at 8 p.m. saturday. Sunday and today, though, Man did I get stuff done.
> 
> These I could NOT resist. I already made about 100 (it seems) bowling shirts for my boys, but then I found this fabric and knew I HAD TO HAVE. My boys freaking love Mr. Potato Head, and while I loathe his many many accessories all over my house, I have to admit it is cute how much they enjoy him. It is kind of hard to tell but the red has tiny potatohead outlines in a repeating pattern, as does the orange background. (Found this here.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one of my sons checking it out last night before I got the buttons on. And yes he is wearing a Toy Story shirt, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this (and need to make another for the other kid) for DHS if it is cool in the evening. We are going EMH night, and supposedly there is Dis Jr. Dance Party with Jake et. al. I used a long sleeve thermal w/ skulls which was $5 at Target, love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did one of these, need to do another. I made a similar shirt set before but they turned out to be too short so I am doing it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same for these guys. I did 2 Safari Mickeys before, but too small. Now I decided to mix it up a little.
> 
> 
> These are to go under the safari vests I made for AK.
> 
> And finally, the first of several steps for our halloween MNSSHP costumes. The kids are Hook and Smee.The hook "coat' was a thrift store big kids 12/14 size dress shirt for $2, with ribbon I had on hand. The Smee top was knit I ordered and sort of winged it. Same with the hat. Dad is going to be Pan and me Tink. Those costumes have not been started. Luckily we are not leaving for FL until 10/27
> 
> 
> 
> Debating whether I want to get back to work and make another Jake and Birthday shirt or whether I want to nap...



Those are all great but I especially like the Potato Head shirts.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Guys!!

Would anyone be willing to make just 2 or 3 luggage tag holders for Noah's big give? They would be used for ID tags for their 2 strollers.....thanks for considering!!

Wendy


----------



## babynala

VBAndrea said:


> I am just posting pics of things I did the pat two or three weeks -- I did all of these for Lisa and her family.  For those of you who don't know Lisa, she was a former wish tripper and the family is going back to FL next week -- they have a free place to stay and only one day of Disney tickets, but they will spend some time at Downtown Disney and GKTW and they wear Disney year round anyway.
> 
> First I made ride themed shirts for all the kids with their favorite rides:
> 
> I wanted to make Judy and Pete ride shirts too, but I really wanted Judy to have a shirt for Park Fare as well and my budget didn't allow both, so I thought Park Fare would get more attention.  Judy mentioned Pete liked Hook and I already owned that design so I did that for him.
> 
> The girls already have dresses from last year to wear to Park Fare.  Lisa has a gorgeous blue Cindy that a friend made and Rachel has a stunning pink Cindy that Teresa made for her.
> 
> And then I did a dwarf set because Lisa ADORES Dopey.
> 
> 
> The entire set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the exception of Lisa's Splash Mountain applique, all of the appliques were Heather Sues.  And the really bad thing (for me, not for Heather) is that the only one I owned was Hook b/c I had it from a BG.  I had to buy all the rest!
> 
> I have two more things I made them (just one thing for Lisa and one for Rachel) but those didn't arrive yet, so pics will have to wait.  I could not embellish the patchwork skirt on the dress due to time limits.  I still think it turned out pretty though and aside from having to buy more fabric for the ruffle, everything else I had on hand


 Andrea, everything looks great.  You did an amazing job on everything.  I love the ride shirts and Lisa's dress is beautiful.  I agree with Diane, the ruffle was a great idea as it looks just like flowing water.  I hope Judy gets lots of attention at Park Fare  



McDuck said:


> I've been poor at keeping up--doing well to keep up with the other couple threads I follow here and sadly only been peeking on here periodically!
> 
> But, I did have to pop on to say, I am waiting for delivery of my PE770!!!!!  Both sets of parents and DH gifted me with money for my birthday and with a sale at Overstock and a coupon code, I had enough $$$ finally!!!!  I think the AM UPS delivery has already passed and I have to run a couple errands, so I think I am safe if I am quick.  It's nasty here today and I don't want my new precious unattended on the porch!
> 
> Will post more later!!!  Small break in the weather so I need to get out while the getting's good! Love what's been posted....and excited to finally be able to get my feet wet with machine embroidery!!!!


 Can't wait to see your creations.




goteamwood said:


> Two blissful days of sewing and I have a LOT to show for it. We had our 2x yearly moms of twins resale friday and saturday, so grandma was in town to watch aka spoil the tots for the weekend. After I did my exhausting prep, shopping, and working the sale I collapsed at 8 p.m. saturday. Sunday and today, though, Man did I get stuff done.
> 
> These I could NOT resist. I already made about 100 (it seems) bowling shirts for my boys, but then I found this fabric and knew I HAD TO HAVE. My boys freaking love Mr. Potato Head, and while I loathe his many many accessories all over my house, I have to admit it is cute how much they enjoy him. It is kind of hard to tell but the red has tiny potatohead outlines in a repeating pattern, as does the orange background.
> Debating whether I want to get back to work and make another Jake and Birthday shirt or whether I want to nap...


Sounds like a busy weekend.  I am impressed with everything that you made, you got so much done!  I LOVE the potato head shirts.  Your boys are going to be so cute at Disney


----------



## babynala

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys!!
> 
> Would anyone be willing to make just 2 or 3 luggage tag holders for Noah's big give? They would be used for ID tags for their 2 strollers.....thanks for considering!!
> 
> Wendy



Wendy,  I posted on the give board


----------



## BorkBorkBork

billwendy said:


> Colleen - that nemo dress is soooooo cute! We are going to see it in 3D tomorrow night - were the effects cool?
> 
> Thanks for the prayers everyone....My followup appt today was cancelled because the Dr was sick...poor guy, I know its tough when a Dr is sick - must be realy sick!!! But, I was really hoping for some answers and maybe to talk about anxiety today and also to see if he thought I really needed that swallow study!!!!! Also DH had an appointment to see if he needs to have a sleep study ( I KNOW he has sleep apnea!!) so he can get better rest at night!!
> 
> I might try to go up to the sewing room today, its nice and cool here in PA!!



Hi Wendy! The effects on Nemo were cool, mostly just the clarity and depth of the scenes esp. underwater. Alice was reaching for the screen a couple times which was funny!

I hope you get good news soon at the DR!



cogero said:


> Izzy and Scully set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Pirate set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a huge list that has to get out before 10/1 so I am super crazy busy but I love looking at this thread even if I don't comment too often.



Awesome!! I see some Jake shirts/pirate outfits in our future too and those are really cute.  Also, thanks for telling me how to machine embroider on felt as I did that for a Zero design and it worked beautifully! 



VBAndrea said:


> I am just posting pics of things I did the pat two or three weeks -- I did all of these for Lisa and her family.  For those of you who don't know Lisa, she was a former wish tripper and the family is going back to FL next week -- they have a free place to stay and only one day of Disney tickets, but they will spend some time at Downtown Disney and GKTW and they wear Disney year round anyway.
> 
> First I made ride themed shirts for all the kids with their favorite rides:



That was so nice of you! They all look great and the family will be thrilled! I especially like the polos; all the appliques look so nice!



McDuck said:


> I've been poor at keeping up--doing well to keep up with the other couple threads I follow here and sadly only been peeking on here periodically!
> 
> But, I did have to pop on to say, I am waiting for delivery of my PE770!!!!!





You will love it! I've had mine for a week and was intimidated at first but it is so easy and fun!



DMGeurts said:


> Hmmm...  I could have sworn I just saw one recently posted on FB, using those same fabrics?  Ah well - it's adorable just the same!   D~



That was probably the picture that I posted on HERE a few days ago of the same dress, sans my daughter inside it!  No worries!


----------



## TinkNH

Hi everyone!  Kids crashed already so taking a moment to say hi!  Having a great time and trying not to pounce on people in custom outfits and ask if they are dis members too much...lol one woman looked at me like I was insane...but her family had the cutest outfits on..she got them online so someone had to have made them . Sorry I didn't take time to read all the posts...I need to get my aching body into bed.  Everest was a walk on..literally no wait and dd10 made me go on it several times...that and a few trips on primeval whirl and this old body is aching!  There's some Motrin with my name on it!!  See u soon!


----------



## BabyRapunzel

TinkNH said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!  Kids crashed already so taking a moment to say hi!  Having a great time and trying not to pounce on people in custom outfits and ask if they are dis members too much...lol one woman looked at me like I was insane...but her family had the cutest outfits on..she got them online so someone had to have made them . Sorry I didn't take time to read all the posts...I need to get my aching body into bed.  Everest was a walk on..literally no wait and dd10 made me go on it several times...that and a few trips on primeval whirl and this old body is aching!  There's some Motrin with my name on it!!  See u soon!



Glad you are having fun, have a dole whip and a Mickey ice cream for me!


----------



## billwendy

babynala said:


> Wendy,  I posted on the give board



You ROCK!!!!! Thanks sooooo much!!!


Anyone want to take a try at some Jedi robes for the 3 boys??????? or a Doc Mc Stuffins or a Darth Vader Cape for Emily????


----------



## tpettie

TinkNH said:


> Hi everyone!  Kids crashed already so taking a moment to say hi!  Having a great time and trying not to pounce on people in custom outfits and ask if they are dis members too much...lol one woman looked at me like I was insane...but her family had the cutest outfits on..she got them online so someone had to have made them . Sorry I didn't take time to read all the posts...I need to get my aching body into bed.  Everest was a walk on..literally no wait and dd10 made me go on it several times...that and a few trips on primeval whirl and this old body is aching!  There's some Motrin with my name on it!!  See u soon!



Glad your having fun can't wait till It my turn to be there too


----------



## PurpleEars

goteamwood said:


> Had a very productive day, mother in law in town and husband off work I didn't have to deal with my darling rug rats at all! Just locked myself up and sewed most of the day. Finished 4 embroidered shirts and all of one more bowling shirt, just need to attach sleeves on the 2nd bowling shirt. Leaves 3 more shirts for the kids and stuff for the grown ups in just about 6 weeks. Worst case scenario the kids will look awesome. I'll post pics tomorrow hopefully. (I'm too wiped out tonight)
> 
> Unrelated: I see all this talk to ptr and I have gathered that means pre-trip report. Can someone give me a primer on making one? Or why I should?
> 
> Thanks, Jen



Sounds like you had a great sewing day. I think pepole do PTRs to share their plans and get feedback or input on their plans. I started doing one (as in typing it out) but I never posted it as I didn't feel comfortable sharing information about my family. It would have had a great title too - "The Perfect 10 Trip" as it was our 10th trip to Disney World, staying for 10 days and celebrating our 10th anniversary. 



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Thanks for the prayers everyone....My followup appt today was cancelled because the Dr was sick...poor guy, I know its tough when a Dr is sick - must be realy sick!!! But, I was really hoping for some answers and maybe to talk about anxiety today and also to see if he thought I really needed that swallow study!!!!! Also DH had an appointment to see if he needs to have a sleep study ( I KNOW he has sleep apnea!!) so he can get better rest at night!!
> 
> I might try to go up to the sewing room today, its nice and cool here in PA!!



So sorry to hear that your appointment was cancelled. It must be frustrating not having the answers. I hope your doctor will recover quickly so you can find out about the next steps. I will continue to pray for you.



cogero said:


> I haven't shared here things I have been making on this thread, if you have seen these on my PTR I am sorry for the doubles.
> 
> Skull set for J (I am experimenting in knits now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spidey Skirt set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spidey pant Set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izzy and Scully set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Pirate set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a huge list that has to get out before 10/1 so I am super crazy busy but I love looking at this thread even if I don't comment too often.



Great job as usual!



VBAndrea said:


> I am just posting pics of things I did the pat two or three weeks -- I did all of these for Lisa and her family.  For those of you who don't know Lisa, she was a former wish tripper and the family is going back to FL next week -- they have a free place to stay and only one day of Disney tickets, but they will spend some time at Downtown Disney and GKTW and they wear Disney year round anyway.
> 
> First I made ride themed shirts for all the kids with their favorite rides:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to make Judy and Pete ride shirts too, but I really wanted Judy to have a shirt for Park Fare as well and my budget didn't allow both, so I thought Park Fare would get more attention.  Judy mentioned Pete liked Hook and I already owned that design so I did that for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girls already have dresses from last year to wear to Park Fare.  Lisa has a gorgeous blue Cindy that a friend made and Rachel has a stunning pink Cindy that Teresa made for her.
> 
> And then I did a dwarf set because Lisa ADORES Dopey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the exception of Lisa's Splash Mountain applique, all of the appliques were Heather Sues.  And the really bad thing (for me, not for Heather) is that the only one I owned was Hook b/c I had it from a BG.  I had to buy all the rest!
> 
> I have two more things I made them (just one thing for Lisa and one for Rachel) but those didn't arrive yet, so pics will have to wait.  I could not embellish the patchwork skirt on the dress due to time limits.  I still think it turned out pretty though and aside from having to buy more fabric for the ruffle, everything else I had on hand



Wow! Those were amazing sets that you did for Judy's family. I hope they will have lots of fun when they are there!



McDuck said:


> I've been poor at keeping up--doing well to keep up with the other couple threads I follow here and sadly only been peeking on here periodically!
> 
> But, I did have to pop on to say, I am waiting for delivery of my PE770!!!!!  Both sets of parents and DH gifted me with money for my birthday and with a sale at Overstock and a coupon code, I had enough $$$ finally!!!!  I think the AM UPS delivery has already passed and I have to run a couple errands, so I think I am safe if I am quick.  It's nasty here today and I don't want my new precious unattended on the porch!
> 
> Will post more later!!!  Small break in the weather so I need to get out while the getting's good! Love what's been posted....and excited to finally be able to get my feet wet with machine embroidery!!!!



Congrats! I am sure you will enjoy the 770!



VBAndrea said:


> MESSED UP MY LAST QUOTE AND HAVE TO RUN -- ANOTHER CHAOTIC DAY BUT MY PANTRY GOT CLEANED



Do you want to come over and clean my pantry? 



goteamwood said:


> Two blissful days of sewing and I have a LOT to show for it. We had our 2x yearly moms of twins resale friday and saturday, so grandma was in town to watch aka spoil the tots for the weekend. After I did my exhausting prep, shopping, and working the sale I collapsed at 8 p.m. saturday. Sunday and today, though, Man did I get stuff done.
> 
> These I could NOT resist. I already made about 100 (it seems) bowling shirts for my boys, but then I found this fabric and knew I HAD TO HAVE. My boys freaking love Mr. Potato Head, and while I loathe his many many accessories all over my house, I have to admit it is cute how much they enjoy him. It is kind of hard to tell but the red has tiny potatohead outlines in a repeating pattern, as does the orange background. (Found this here.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this (and need to make another for the other kid) for DHS if it is cool in the evening. We are going EMH night, and supposedly there is Dis Jr. Dance Party with Jake et. al. I used a long sleeve thermal w/ skulls which was $5 at Target, love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did one of these, need to do another. I made a similar shirt set before but they turned out to be too short so I am doing it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same for these guys. I did 2 Safari Mickeys before, but too small. Now I decided to mix it up a little.
> 
> 
> These are to go under the safari vests I made for AK.
> 
> And finally, the first of several steps for our halloween MNSSHP costumes. The kids are Hook and Smee.The hook "coat' was a thrift store big kids 12/14 size dress shirt for $2, with ribbon I had on hand. The Smee top was knit I ordered and sort of winged it. Same with the hat. Dad is going to be Pan and me Tink. Those costumes have not been started. Luckily we are not leaving for FL until 10/27
> 
> 
> 
> Debating whether I want to get back to work and make another Jake and Birthday shirt or whether I want to nap...



Looks like you had a couple of productive days. The Mr. Potato Head set is great!



TinkNH said:


> Hi everyone!  Kids crashed already so taking a moment to say hi!  Having a great time and trying not to pounce on people in custom outfits and ask if they are dis members too much...lol one woman looked at me like I was insane...but her family had the cutest outfits on..she got them online so someone had to have made them . Sorry I didn't take time to read all the posts...I need to get my aching body into bed.  Everest was a walk on..literally no wait and dd10 made me go on it several times...that and a few trips on primeval whirl and this old body is aching!  There's some Motrin with my name on it!!  See u soon!



Sounds like your family is having fun. I remember getting a bruise from Primeval Whirl once when our vechicle was slowed down suddenly (we were spinning much faster than normal and I guess that must have triggered some sort of safety system?) That was the last time I rode that thing (mind you, we did Goofy's Sky School at California Adventure since then, so it wasn't THAT traumatic for us).


----------



## smile5sunshine

VBAndrea said:


> I am so sad your sale didn't go well.  I am saying prayers that etsy shoppers are much more appreciative of your work.    I still go back and forth on doing an etsy shop, but I just don't think it would be profitable enough.
> 
> 
> MESSED UP MY LAST QUOTE AND HAVE TO RUN -- ANOTHER CHAOTIC DAY BUT MY PANTRY GOT CLEANED



Have you ever considered doing the etsy store for just fun money? that way if you don't feel like sewing and selling, then it's no big deal. Your items are all just so lovely!

AND HURRAY for a clean pantry!



dianemom2 said:


> Some girls do get to be so mean in middle school. Neither one of my girls is perfect but they haven't turned into mean girls either.  I also haven't had too much drama with either of them.  Everybody told me that girls this age were horrible and fight with their mothers all the time but I haven't had too many issues with my girls.
> 
> I really love the all the new Doodles fabrics too.  However, I am committed to sewing from my stash for a while.  I've got to use up some of what I have!!!



Oh, I am hoping and praying that my girlies will be the same and NOT have huge power struggles/fights with me when they get older. I do think it has a lot to do with the child's personalities as well as the kind of relationship they have with their mother though. 



goteamwood said:


> Two blissful days of sewing and I have a LOT to show for it. We had our 2x yearly moms of twins resale friday and saturday, so grandma was in town to watch aka spoil the tots for the weekend. After I did my exhausting prep, shopping, and working the sale I collapsed at 8 p.m. saturday. Sunday and today, though, Man did I get stuff done.
> 
> These I could NOT resist. I already made about 100 (it seems) bowling shirts for my boys, but then I found this fabric and knew I HAD TO HAVE. My boys freaking love Mr. Potato Head, and while I loathe his many many accessories all over my house, I have to admit it is cute how much they enjoy him. It is kind of hard to tell but the red has tiny potatohead outlines in a repeating pattern, as does the orange background. (Found this here.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one of my sons checking it out last night before I got the buttons on. And yes he is wearing a Toy Story shirt, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this (and need to make another for the other kid) for DHS if it is cool in the evening. We are going EMH night, and supposedly there is Dis Jr. Dance Party with Jake et. al. I used a long sleeve thermal w/ skulls which was $5 at Target, love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did one of these, need to do another. I made a similar shirt set before but they turned out to be too short so I am doing it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same for these guys. I did 2 Safari Mickeys before, but too small. Now I decided to mix it up a little.
> 
> 
> These are to go under the safari vests I made for AK.
> 
> And finally, the first of several steps for our halloween MNSSHP costumes. The kids are Hook and Smee.The hook "coat' was a thrift store big kids 12/14 size dress shirt for $2, with ribbon I had on hand. The Smee top was knit I ordered and sort of winged it. Same with the hat. Dad is going to be Pan and me Tink. Those costumes have not been started. Luckily we are not leaving for FL until 10/27
> 
> 
> 
> Debating whether I want to get back to work and make another Jake and Birthday shirt or whether I want to nap...



Oh my word I LOVE that potato head fabric! Those shirts are so great!

And yeah, yeah yeah. I think you are just SAYING the shirts are too "short" so you have a good excuse to keep making new ones. 



TinkNH said:


> Hi everyone!  Kids crashed already so taking a moment to say hi!  Having a great time and trying not to pounce on people in custom outfits and ask if they are dis members too much...lol one woman looked at me like I was insane...but her family had the cutest outfits on..she got them online so someone had to have made them . Sorry I didn't take time to read all the posts...I need to get my aching body into bed.  Everest was a walk on..literally no wait and dd10 made me go on it several times...that and a few trips on primeval whirl and this old body is aching!  There's some Motrin with my name on it!!  See u soon!



Sounds like you are having a great time. LOL about pouncing on that poor family with the well dressed kids! HA!



billwendy said:


> Thanks for the prayers everyone....My followup appt today was cancelled because the Dr was sick...poor guy, I know its tough when a Dr is sick - must be realy sick!!! But, I was really hoping for some answers and maybe to talk about anxiety today and also to see if he thought I really needed that swallow study!!!!! Also DH had an appointment to see if he needs to have a sleep study ( I KNOW he has sleep apnea!!) so he can get better rest at night!!
> 
> I might try to go up to the sewing room today, its nice and cool here in PA!!



So sorry that your appt was canceled today. Hopefully it won't be too long before you can get back in there for the follow up. 



cogero said:


> Aw Wendy I am so sorry your doctor cancelled that is rough. I am praying for you but it is awesome to see you posting i have missed you.
> 
> I haven't shared here things I have been making on this thread, if you have seen these on my PTR I am sorry for the doubles.
> 
> Skull set for J (I am experimenting in knits now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spidey Skirt set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spidey pant Set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izzy and Scully set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Pirate set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a huge list that has to get out before 10/1 so I am super crazy busy but I love looking at this thread even if I don't comment too often.



Your things are always so wonderful! My favorite is the Jake Pirate skirt set, but the spidey skirt set is a close second!



McDuck said:


> I've been poor at keeping up--doing well to keep up with the other couple threads I follow here and sadly only been peeking on here periodically!
> 
> But, I did have to pop on to say, I am waiting for delivery of my PE770!!!!!  Both sets of parents and DH gifted me with money for my birthday and with a sale at Overstock and a coupon code, I had enough $$$ finally!!!!  I think the AM UPS delivery has already passed and I have to run a couple errands, so I think I am safe if I am quick.  It's nasty here today and I don't want my new precious unattended on the porch!
> 
> Will post more later!!!  Small break in the weather so I need to get out while the getting's good! Love what's been posted....and excited to finally be able to get my feet wet with machine embroidery!!!!



HURRAY HURRAY for ordering your machine! I hope it gets there quickly and you can start to have fun on it!

Sunshine


----------



## miprender

ivey_family said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Well, my sale did not go as hoped.  I didn't sell anything.    I got lots of compliments, and a few came close, but no one actually bought.  Maybe my prices were too high, I don't know.  I tried to put them slightly below etsy prices for similar items, but...it's all pretty embarassing!  So, plan B is to keep saving for my embroidery machine, open my etsy shop and hopefully borrow my mom's machine again for our trip.
> 
> Actually, I have a plan B2, also, but I wanted to ask a question before proceeding with that.  I spotted a refurbed PE770 on ebay for a good price.  It has a million stitches, though.  Does that seem reasonable for a machine half the price of a new one?  If I do the math, that equals 30-50 stitchouts in the 15-30K range.  The seller said the threader was replaced but everything else was found to be in good order by a Brother dealer.  Would any of you go for it?
> 
> At least I can now turn my attention to some more fun sewing for my own kids since I've got an inventory built up.
> 
> Everything posted this last week was great!  I'm sorry I didn't have time to quote!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Sorry your sale did not go well. I had a similar experience when my mom and I use to make candles. We went to a Christmas show and it was the longest 5 hrs of my life  I think we sold 3 things and those were just the dollar items 

A million stitches is not that much considering I put a million on my machine when I had it for only 6mths. But a new one would run you around 500-600 so it really would have to be a great deal for me to consider it.



VBAndrea said:


> I am just posting pics of things I did the pat two or three weeks -- I did all of these for Lisa and her family.  For those of you who don't know Lisa, she was a former wish tripper and the family is going back to FL next week -- they have a free place to stay and only one day of Disney tickets, but they will spend some time at Downtown Disney and GKTW and they wear Disney year round anyway.
> 
> First I made ride themed shirts for all the kids with their favorite rides:
> 
> 
> The entire set:



Andrea that was so sweet of you to do this for them. Everything you made came out amazing.



McDuck said:


> But, I did have to pop on to say, I am waiting for delivery of my PE770!!!!!  Both sets of parents and DH gifted me with money for my birthday and with a sale at Overstock and a coupon code, I had enough $$$ finally!!!!  I think the AM UPS delivery has already passed and I have to run a couple errands, so I think I am safe if I am quick.  It's nasty here today and I don't want my new precious unattended on the porch!







goteamwood said:


> Two blissful days of sewing and I have a LOT to show for it. We had our 2x yearly moms of twins resale friday and saturday, so grandma was in town to watch aka spoil the tots for the weekend. After I did my exhausting prep, shopping, and working the sale I collapsed at 8 p.m. saturday. Sunday and today, though, Man did I get stuff done.
> 
> These I could NOT resist. I already made about 100 (it seems) bowling shirts for my boys, but then I found this fabric and knew I HAD TO HAVE. My boys freaking love Mr. Potato Head, and while I loathe his many many accessories all over my house, I have to admit it is cute how much they enjoy him. It is kind of hard to tell but the red has tiny potatohead outlines in a repeating pattern, as does the orange background. (Found this here.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one of my sons checking it out last night before I got the buttons on. And yes he is wearing a Toy Story shirt, of course.



Everything came out amazing. Love that Potatoe Head fabric.



TinkNH said:


> Hi everyone!  Kids crashed already so taking a moment to say hi!  Having a great time and trying not to pounce on people in custom outfits and ask if they are dis members too much...lol one woman looked at me like I was insane...but her family had the cutest outfits on..she got them online so someone had to have made them . Sorry I didn't take time to read all the posts...I need to get my aching body into bed.  Everest was a walk on..literally no wait and dd10 made me go on it several times...that and a few trips on primeval whirl and this old body is aching!  There's some Motrin with my name on it!!  See u soon!



Sounds like you are having an amazing time


----------



## dianemom2

goteamwood said:


> .


I love the Mr. Potato Head Shirts.  I saw that fabric before and really had to talk myself out of  buying it.  We just didn't need it but I do love it.  The shirts turned out great!

The long sleeved shirts should be nice if it is cool there in the evenings.  You never know in Florida.  It might be really hot down there still or it could be quite cool at night.  It is smart that you will be prepared either way.

Too bad that the boys outgrew some of the cute things you made them already.  It is nice that you were able to participate in the twin sale.  I used to do something similar when my girls were very young.  There was a HUGE consignment sale at a local church.  I used to sell of their old stuff and buy tons of new stuff.  I even bought some of their larger  toys there too like their easel, their Step 2 pool and their sandbox.  I was sad when they outgrew being able to buy them stuff there but once they get to be elementary school aged, the clothes are worn for so much longer that it got hard to find nice stuff at those sales.



TinkNH said:


> Hi everyone!  Kids crashed already so taking a moment to say hi!  Having a great time and trying not to pounce on people in custom outfits and ask if they are dis members too much...lol one woman looked at me like I was insane...but her family had the cutest outfits on..she got them online so someone had to have made them . Sorry I didn't take time to read all the posts...I need to get my aching body into bed.  Everest was a walk on..literally no wait and dd10 made me go on it several times...that and a few trips on primeval whirl and this old body is aching!  There's some Motrin with my name on it!!  See u soon!


I'm glad you are having so much fun!



cogero said:


> Skull set for J (I am experimenting in knits now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spidey Skirt set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spidey pant Set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izzy and Scully set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Pirate set


Those are great!  Are they all for your kids or are some of them for other people too?  Are you going on another trip to Disney soon?



smile5sunshine said:


> Oh, I am hoping and praying that my girlies will be the same and NOT have huge power struggles/fights with me when they get older. I do think it has a lot to do with the child's personalities as well as the kind of relationship they have with their mother though.
> Sunshine



I've always had a pretty good relationship with the girls.  It really helps that I really  pick my battles.  And those that I pick to fight, I always win or at least work out a compromise that makes us all happy.  For example, I stay of of my older dd's room.  It is a HUGE mess all the time but it doesn't seem to bother her at all.  I don't have to live in it, so I decided that I wasn't going to care if she keeps it messy.  But the bathroom she uses has to be kept tidy because other people use it too.  And she has a habit of leaving her stuff around the kitchen and family room but I don't let her go to bed at night until she's taken all of it to her room.


----------



## DMGeurts

goteamwood said:


> Two blissful days of sewing and I have a LOT to show for it. We had our 2x yearly moms of twins resale friday and saturday, so grandma was in town to watch aka spoil the tots for the weekend. After I did my exhausting prep, shopping, and working the sale I collapsed at 8 p.m. saturday. Sunday and today, though, Man did I get stuff done.
> 
> These I could NOT resist. I already made about 100 (it seems) bowling shirts for my boys, but then I found this fabric and knew I HAD TO HAVE. My boys freaking love Mr. Potato Head, and while I loathe his many many accessories all over my house, I have to admit it is cute how much they enjoy him. It is kind of hard to tell but the red has tiny potatohead outlines in a repeating pattern, as does the orange background. (Found this here.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one of my sons checking it out last night before I got the buttons on. And yes he is wearing a Toy Story shirt, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this (and need to make another for the other kid) for DHS if it is cool in the evening. We are going EMH night, and supposedly there is Dis Jr. Dance Party with Jake et. al. I used a long sleeve thermal w/ skulls which was $5 at Target, love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did one of these, need to do another. I made a similar shirt set before but they turned out to be too short so I am doing it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same for these guys. I did 2 Safari Mickeys before, but too small. Now I decided to mix it up a little.
> 
> 
> These are to go under the safari vests I made for AK.
> 
> And finally, the first of several steps for our halloween MNSSHP costumes. The kids are Hook and Smee.The hook "coat' was a thrift store big kids 12/14 size dress shirt for $2, with ribbon I had on hand. The Smee top was knit I ordered and sort of winged it. Same with the hat. Dad is going to be Pan and me Tink. Those costumes have not been started. Luckily we are not leaving for FL until 10/27
> 
> 
> 
> Debating whether I want to get back to work and make another Jake and Birthday shirt or whether I want to nap...



I love everything!  I seriously want to get some of that Potato Head fabric...  

Chiara...  I couldn't find your post to quote - and I know I commented in your PTR - but I just love how all those outfits turned out!  Great job!  

D~


----------



## goteamwood

smile5sunshine said:
			
		

> Oh my word I LOVE that potato head fabric! Those shirts are so great!
> 
> And yeah, yeah yeah. I think you are just SAYING the shirts are too "short" so you have a good excuse to keep making new ones.
> 
> 
> Sunshine



I wish that were the case! I initially ordered rabbit skins plain shirts in 3T but stupidly made them before actually making my kids try on one that had been washed. The taller kid had midriff showing. The shorter it was meeting the top of his pants but if he reached up he was midriff too. I was annoyed because I had to redo a few shirts I had done already and I still have several things I want to do before our trip for the grown ups! 

Now Mr Potato Head, those we didn't NEED at all, but my kids love that spud. I picked up a buzz/woody/Jessie potato head set at the resale I gave them yesterday. They think it's the coolest thing ever. $5 well spent. 

Mother in law is leaving today so there goes my productivity. It's amazing how much I can accomplish while completely ignoring my kids for 2 days!


----------



## babynala

TinkNH said:


> Hi everyone!  Kids crashed already so taking a moment to say hi!  Having a great time and trying not to pounce on people in custom outfits and ask if they are dis members too much...lol one woman looked at me like I was insane...but her family had the cutest outfits on..she got them online so someone had to have made them . Sorry I didn't take time to read all the posts...I need to get my aching body into bed.  Everest was a walk on..literally no wait and dd10 made me go on it several times...that and a few trips on primeval whirl and this old body is aching!  There's some Motrin with my name on it!!  See u soon!



Glad to hear you are enjoying your trip and not having to wait on long lines is a bonus! I think I could do EE 100 times but I went on Primeval Whirl once and will never do it again.  All that jerking and spinning is more pain then fun for me.


----------



## VBAndrea

Things I remember mucking up on my multiquote yesterday:

JENNIE:  I'm sooooo excited you are getting a machine!!!!!  You are going to love it and get tons of use out of it.


SUNSHINE:  I wanted to comment on something you said but old age set in and I really can't remember what it was.  It's tough being 29 years old 





dianemom2 said:


> Everything is just beautiful!  You did a great job Andrea!  I love the 7 Dwarfs set, even though there aren't all 7 of them.  My dd loves Dopey also.  I love the Euro ruffle on the ride dress.  It really reminds of water cascading down the dress!  I'm sure that the family will enjoy wearing everything on their trip!  Too bad you didn't already have some of the applique designs.
> 
> 
> Andrea call around and check on the prices to get your machine serviced.  I checked around a bit and there was a $50 price difference between the price at the shop close to my house and the shop close to where my SIL lives.  So I combined a visit to my SIL's house with dropping of my machine.  The shop near her house charged $99 to service and clean the machine.  Plus he always fixes the needle threader for free.  It still breaks within a couple of weeks of me bringing it home.  It seems to be some kind of flaw in the design but it doesn't really bother me.  I just thread the needle myself.  But the shop closer to my house wanted $149 to clean and service the machine PLUS fixing the needle threader would have been extra.
> 
> I try to get my machine in once a year or every million (or there about) stitches.  I had begun to have some problems with getting birds nests on the back of my embroidery.  I cleaned the machine myself, even taking off the needle plate and removing the bobbin case and I was still having some issues.  The tech told me that there were some threads tangled up higher in another place in the machine where I couldn't have gotten to them.  I hope that my machine can keep going for another couple of years.  By then maybe I can find one of the new Brother embroidery only machines as a re-sale.  I certainly can't afford to buy it brand new since I found it it will cost around $5K!
> 
> Any bites on he house in RI yet?  What will you do if there are no buyers for it soon?  Will you consider renting it again?



Bandit was the 7th dwarf but I surely didn't have time to do a scarf for him!  

Thanks for the machine info.  I was hoping it was no more than $75.  I'm also scared it will come back with something wrong with it b/c I know Nini had that issue once (or perhaps twice).  I have a pretty decent relationship with Bruce at Sew Vac now -- he tries to be quite the salesman but he finally has realized I don't have $$$ for a $800 vacuum cleaner or $3000 embroidery machine and he's happy to just have me come in for stabilizer and bobbin thread.

No bites on the RI house.  Long story that I will try to make short, but our realtor plain sucks (and I hate using that word).  DH finally went up there in early September and there were sooooo many minor things that he did to spruce up the house that the realtor wasn't telling us about, even though I kept asking him what needed to be done.  He would only tell us stuff if someone else pointed things out.  For example, in late August our realtor had another realtor show the house b/c he was in FL and that's when we found out the garage door misaligned, there was water damage to a wall and baseboard in the basement (likely from maintenance to the water treatment system) and that the house needed pressure washing.  If you were a realtor wouldn't you want these things taken care of?  So I made dh go up b/c I feared there were other things that needed attention, and there were.  We had landscapers do all the flower beds and remulch, but the walkway to the front porch had a million weeds growing up through the stone.  I would have asked the landscapers to tend to it if I only knew!  DH took care of that.  He replaced the damaged baseboard, did some touch up paint around the house, fixed some weather stripping around the garage door, replaced worn toilet seats that our tenants apparently cleaned to death (he said the house was immaculate in cleanliness!), replaced light bulbs, and all sorts of other little crap.  He also interviewed our new realtor   Our contract ends at the end of this month and we are switching.  I know a change in realtor doesn't change the house, but I think she is more astute to things that need to get taken care of.  For example, our current realtor was supposed to get quotes for DH for pressure washing over a week ago, and we still have none!  

I really don't want to rent anymore -- I will be looking for a second part time job very soon though b/c we only have so much in savings and it will get drained all too quick with paying these two mortgages (we actually have 3 mortgages b.c we own a condo too -- but that we rent out and has always stayed occupied).



goteamwood said:


> Two blissful days of sewing and I have a LOT to show for it. We had our 2x yearly moms of twins resale friday and saturday, so grandma was in town to watch aka spoil the tots for the weekend. After I did my exhausting prep, shopping, and working the sale I collapsed at 8 p.m. saturday. Sunday and today, though, Man did I get stuff done.
> 
> These I could NOT resist. I already made about 100 (it seems) bowling shirts for my boys, but then I found this fabric and knew I HAD TO HAVE. My boys freaking love Mr. Potato Head, and while I loathe his many many accessories all over my house, I have to admit it is cute how much they enjoy him. It is kind of hard to tell but the red has tiny potatohead outlines in a repeating pattern, as does the orange background. (Found this here.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one of my sons checking it out last night before I got the buttons on. And yes he is wearing a Toy Story shirt, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this (and need to make another for the other kid) for DHS if it is cool in the evening. We are going EMH night, and supposedly there is Dis Jr. Dance Party with Jake et. al. I used a long sleeve thermal w/ skulls which was $5 at Target, love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did one of these, need to do another. I made a similar shirt set before but they turned out to be too short so I am doing it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same for these guys. I did 2 Safari Mickeys before, but too small. Now I decided to mix it up a little.
> 
> 
> These are to go under the safari vests I made for AK.
> 
> And finally, the first of several steps for our halloween MNSSHP costumes. The kids are Hook and Smee.The hook "coat' was a thrift store big kids 12/14 size dress shirt for $2, with ribbon I had on hand. The Smee top was knit I ordered and sort of winged it. Same with the hat. Dad is going to be Pan and me Tink. Those costumes have not been started. Luckily we are not leaving for FL until 10/27
> 
> 
> 
> Debating whether I want to get back to work and make another Jake and Birthday shirt or whether I want to nap...


Absolutely adorable on all accounts.  I love the new bowling shirts!



TinkNH said:


> Hi everyone!  Kids crashed already so taking a moment to say hi!  Having a great time and trying not to pounce on people in custom outfits and ask if they are dis members too much...lol one woman looked at me like I was insane...but her family had the cutest outfits on..she got them online so someone had to have made them . Sorry I didn't take time to read all the posts...I need to get my aching body into bed.  Everest was a walk on..literally no wait and dd10 made me go on it several times...that and a few trips on primeval whirl and this old body is aching!  There's some Motrin with my name on it!!  See u soon!


Glad you are having fun and hope your motrin does the trick so you can enjoy the rest of your holiday!


PurpleEars said:


> Sounds like you had a great sewing day. I think pepole do PTRs to share their plans and get feedback or input on their plans. I started doing one (as in typing it out) but I never posted it as I didn't feel comfortable sharing information about my family. It would have had a great title too - "The Perfect 10 Trip" as it was our 10th trip to Disney World, staying for 10 days and celebrating our 10th anniversary.
> 
> Do you want to come over and clean my pantry?



I am the same way about a ptr -- I don't mind sharing things about the family with people I "know" but have trouble sharing so much on a public forum with total strangers.  So I just share stuff here with my friends (even though I know anyone can come along and read it).

And I will gladly clean your pantry while you do my laundry and dusting   I actual love to organize and reorganize.  It's the everyday cleaning I hate.



smile5sunshine said:


> Have you ever considered doing the etsy store for just fun money? that way if you don't feel like sewing and selling, then it's no big deal. Your items are all just so lovely!
> 
> Sunshine


Fun money????  What is that   I have thought about doing already made items, but I really detest the business aspect of a business.  I know in VA you have to get a business license (yes, even for etsy) and wonder how funky it would make doing taxes.  But thank you so much for the kind compliment


----------



## sewmess

goteamwood said:


> I wish that were the case! I initially ordered rabbit skins plain shirts in 3T but stupidly made them before actually making my kids try on one that had been washed. The taller kid had midriff showing. The shorter it was meeting the top of his pants but if he reached up he was midriff too. I was annoyed because I had to redo a few shirts I had done already and I still have several things I want to do before our trip for the grown ups!



The first thing that went through my mind was "Too bad they weren't girls, you could have just stuck a ruffle on the bottem and the shirts would be good to go."

I understand the annoyance of having to re-do things shortly before you go.  I'm in the process of making a bag for my trip that starts Thursday & I miscut a piece (that's what I get for winging it instead of measuring or patterning) and so it's going to be a very unique design and have a card pocket in the lining bottom.


----------



## VBAndrea

sewmess said:


> The first thing that went through my mind was "Too bad they weren't girls, you could have just stuck a ruffle on the bottem and the shirts would be good to go."
> 
> I understand the annoyance of having to re-do things shortly before you go.  I'm in the process of making a bag for my trip that starts Thursday & I miscut a piece (that's what I get for winging it instead of measuring or patterning) and so it's going to be a very unique design and have a card pocket in the lining bottom.



I just want you to know that the pocket in the bottom of the bag lining is not original.  I have three in my favorite bag   Nothing ever falls out of those pockets!


----------



## cogero

dianemom2 said:


> Those are great!  Are they all for your kids or are some of them for other people too?  Are you going on another trip to Disney soon?



Christmas is our next trip and I only have a couple things to make for that. Those pictures were for other people.



DMGeurts said:


> I love everything!  I seriously want to get some of that Potato Head fabric...
> 
> Chiara...  I couldn't find your post to quote - and I know I commented in your PTR - but I just love how all those outfits turned out!  Great job!
> 
> D~



Thanks D.


----------



## goteamwood

sewmess said:


> The first thing that went through my mind was "Too bad they weren't girls, you could have just stuck a ruffle on the bottem and the shirts would be good to go."
> 
> I understand the annoyance of having to re-do things shortly before you go.  I'm in the process of making a bag for my trip that starts Thursday & I miscut a piece (that's what I get for winging it instead of measuring or patterning) and so it's going to be a very unique design and have a card pocket in the lining bottom.



yeah I worry enough that down the road my kids will look at photos from the trip and say "Geez mom! I can't believe you made us dress alike and wear THAT!" I think that adding ruffles might just throw them directly onto the therapist couch. "My mom took us to Disney when we were 3 and dressed us in identical ruffled t-shirts!"

I hate when I miscut. So annoying. I did that recently on a dress I was making for a friend and decided it should probably just be a long shirt... Also a signature move of mine is not lining up the shirt just right and embroidering off-center or 10° off axis or something.


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> Thanks for the machine info.  I was hoping it was no more than $75.  I'm also scared it will come back with something wrong with it b/c I know Nini had that issue once (or perhaps twice).
> 
> No bites on the RI house.  Long story that I will try to make short, but our realtor plain sucks (and I hate using that word).  DH finally went up there in early September and there were sooooo many minor things that he did to spruce up the house that the realtor wasn't telling us about, even though I kept asking him what needed to be done.  He would only tell us stuff if someone else pointed things out.  For example, in late August our realtor had another realtor show the house b/c he was in FL and that's when we found out the garage door misaligned, there was water damage to a wall and baseboard in the basement (likely from maintenance to the water treatment system) and that the house needed pressure washing.  If you were a realtor wouldn't you want these things taken care of?  So I made dh go up b/c I feared there were other things that needed attention, and there were.  We had landscapers do all the flower beds and remulch, but the walkway to the front porch had a million weeds growing up through the stone.  I would have asked the landscapers to tend to it if I only knew!  DH took care of that.  He replaced the damaged baseboard, did some touch up paint around the house, fixed some weather stripping around the garage door, replaced worn toilet seats that our tenants apparently cleaned to death (he said the house was immaculate in cleanliness!), replaced light bulbs, and all sorts of other little crap.  He also interviewed our new realtor   Our contract ends at the end of this month and we are switching.  I know a change in realtor doesn't change the house, but I think she is more astute to things that need to get taken care of.  For example, our current realtor was supposed to get quotes for DH for pressure washing over a week ago, and we still have none!
> 
> I really don't want to rent anymore -- I will be looking for a second part time job very soon though b/c we only have so much in savings and it will get drained all too quick with paying these two mortgages (we actually have 3 mortgages b.c we own a condo too -- but that we rent out and has always stayed occupied).


Well since things always tend to be a little more expensive around DC, maybe your sewing machine tune up would be less expensive.  I'd ask next time you go in for some thread.  Also, maybe he has some coupons.  The place that did my tune up said that they have coupons from time to time but didn't have any right now because the summer has been so busy.

I hope that the new realtor is better than the old one.  A good realtor can make a huge difference.  My mom was a realtor for 35 years, the whole time I was growing up and I know firsthand how much a good realtor can do for a home.  Your new realtor should do a broker's open house with a lunch so that the house gets in front of a bunch of other realtors.  You might also consider offering a selling bonus to a realtor who brings you a contract by a specified date.  Any little extra thing you can do that will make the realtors want to show your house more than any other house is a good thing.  It sounds like your old realtor wasn't working very hard for you.

I hope that you don't have to go and look for another job.  But at least if you do, you have a good skill and good job experience.




cogero said:


> Christmas is our next trip and I only have a couple things to make for that. Those pictures were for other people.


Well, everything was super cute!


----------



## miprender

VBAndrea said:


> No bites on the RI house.  Long story that I will try to make short, but our realtor plain sucks (and I hate using that word).  DH finally went up there in early September and there were sooooo many minor things that he did to spruce up the house that the realtor wasn't telling us about, even though I kept asking him what needed to be done.  He would only tell us stuff if someone else pointed things out.  For example, in late August our realtor had another realtor show the house b/c he was in FL and that's when we found out the garage door misaligned, there was water damage to a wall and baseboard in the basement (likely from maintenance to the water treatment system) and that the house needed pressure washing.  If you were a realtor wouldn't you want these things taken care of?  So I made dh go up b/c I feared there were other things that needed attention, and there were.  We had landscapers do all the flower beds and remulch, but the walkway to the front porch had a million weeds growing up through the stone.  I would have asked the landscapers to tend to it if I only knew!  DH took care of that.  He replaced the damaged baseboard, did some touch up paint around the house, fixed some weather stripping around the garage door, replaced worn toilet seats that our tenants apparently cleaned to death (he said the house was immaculate in cleanliness!), replaced light bulbs, and all sorts of other little crap.  He also interviewed our new realtor   Our contract ends at the end of this month and we are switching.  I know a change in realtor doesn't change the house, but I think she is more astute to things that need to get taken care of.  For example, our current realtor was supposed to get quotes for DH for pressure washing over a week ago, and we still have none!



How frustrating... but glad that you will be switching realtors. Who knows maybe that will make all the difference and get you a sale


----------



## smile5sunshine

dianemom2 said:


> I've always had a pretty good relationship with the girls.  It really helps that I really  pick my battles.  And those that I pick to fight, I always win or at least work out a compromise that makes us all happy.  For example, I stay of of my older dd's room.  It is a HUGE mess all the time but it doesn't seem to bother her at all.  I don't have to live in it, so I decided that I wasn't going to care if she keeps it messy.  But the bathroom she uses has to be kept tidy because other people use it too.  And she has a habit of leaving her stuff around the kitchen and family room but I don't let her go to bed at night until she's taken all of it to her room.



Such wisdom! I shall try to remember things like this as my girlies get older. Thanks!



goteamwood said:


> I wish that were the case! I initially ordered rabbit skins plain shirts in 3T but stupidly made them before actually making my kids try on one that had been washed. The taller kid had midriff showing. The shorter it was meeting the top of his pants but if he reached up he was midriff too. I was annoyed because I had to redo a few shirts I had done already and I still have several things I want to do before our trip for the grown ups!
> 
> Now Mr Potato Head, those we didn't NEED at all, but my kids love that spud. I picked up a buzz/woody/Jessie potato head set at the resale I gave them yesterday. They think it's the coolest thing ever. $5 well spent.
> 
> Mother in law is leaving today so there goes my productivity. It's amazing how much I can accomplish while completely ignoring my kids for 2 days!



Ha ha, of course I was just teasing you. Yes those pesky Rabbit Skins shirts with their odd sizing has messed up many people! Would it be possible for you to list them on your etsy site (maybe as a 2nd or something like that) to at least recoup the money in them?

Sorry your MIL had to leave and can no longer watch your kiddos while you sew! 



VBAndrea said:


> No bites on the RI house.  Long story that I will try to make short, but our realtor plain sucks (and I hate using that word).  DH finally went up there in early September and there were sooooo many minor things that he did to spruce up the house that the realtor wasn't telling us about, even though I kept asking him what needed to be done.  He would only tell us stuff if someone else pointed things out.  For example, in late August our realtor had another realtor show the house b/c he was in FL and that's when we found out the garage door misaligned, there was water damage to a wall and baseboard in the basement (likely from maintenance to the water treatment system) and that the house needed pressure washing.  If you were a realtor wouldn't you want these things taken care of?  So I made dh go up b/c I feared there were other things that needed attention, and there were.  We had landscapers do all the flower beds and remulch, but the walkway to the front porch had a million weeds growing up through the stone.  I would have asked the landscapers to tend to it if I only knew!  DH took care of that.  He replaced the damaged baseboard, did some touch up paint around the house, fixed some weather stripping around the garage door, replaced worn toilet seats that our tenants apparently cleaned to death (he said the house was immaculate in cleanliness!), replaced light bulbs, and all sorts of other little crap.  He also interviewed our new realtor   Our contract ends at the end of this month and we are switching.  I know a change in realtor doesn't change the house, but I think she is more astute to things that need to get taken care of.  For example, our current realtor was supposed to get quotes for DH for pressure washing over a week ago, and we still have none!
> 
> I really don't want to rent anymore -- I will be looking for a second part time job very soon though b/c we only have so much in savings and it will get drained all too quick with paying these two mortgages (we actually have 3 mortgages b.c we own a condo too -- but that we rent out and has always stayed occupied).
> 
> 
> Fun money????  What is that   I have thought about doing already made items, but I really detest the business aspect of a business.  I know in VA you have to get a business license (yes, even for etsy) and wonder how funky it would make doing taxes.  But thank you so much for the kind compliment



Oh I REALLY REALLY hope that the switch up in relator gets your house sold super quickly! Praying for it in fact!

I'll be honest, it's the business side of things that keeps me from looking too far into sewing for pay myself. 


Sunshine


----------



## PurpleEars

VBAndrea said:


> No bites on the RI house.  Long story that I will try to make short, but our realtor plain sucks (and I hate using that word).  DH finally went up there in early September and there were sooooo many minor things that he did to spruce up the house that the realtor wasn't telling us about, even though I kept asking him what needed to be done.  He would only tell us stuff if someone else pointed things out.  For example, in late August our realtor had another realtor show the house b/c he was in FL and that's when we found out the garage door misaligned, there was water damage to a wall and baseboard in the basement (likely from maintenance to the water treatment system) and that the house needed pressure washing.  If you were a realtor wouldn't you want these things taken care of?  So I made dh go up b/c I feared there were other things that needed attention, and there were.  We had landscapers do all the flower beds and remulch, but the walkway to the front porch had a million weeds growing up through the stone.  I would have asked the landscapers to tend to it if I only knew!  DH took care of that.  He replaced the damaged baseboard, did some touch up paint around the house, fixed some weather stripping around the garage door, replaced worn toilet seats that our tenants apparently cleaned to death (he said the house was immaculate in cleanliness!), replaced light bulbs, and all sorts of other little crap.  He also interviewed our new realtor   Our contract ends at the end of this month and we are switching.  I know a change in realtor doesn't change the house, but I think she is more astute to things that need to get taken care of.  For example, our current realtor was supposed to get quotes for DH for pressure washing over a week ago, and we still have none!
> 
> I really don't want to rent anymore -- I will be looking for a second part time job very soon though b/c we only have so much in savings and it will get drained all too quick with paying these two mortgages (we actually have 3 mortgages b.c we own a condo too -- but that we rent out and has always stayed occupied).
> 
> And I will gladly clean your pantry while you do my laundry and dusting   I actual love to organize and reorganize.  It's the everyday cleaning I hate.
> 
> 
> Fun money????  What is that   I have thought about doing already made items, but I really detest the business aspect of a business.  I know in VA you have to get a business license (yes, even for etsy) and wonder how funky it would make doing taxes.  But thank you so much for the kind compliment



I hope the new realtor will work out for you. It sounds like your current realtor is barely competent! I thought they wanted to sell houses and this person doesn't seem to be too interested in selling houses!

Hmmm doing laundry for you means at least doubling my workload, so I think I will keep my pantry the way it is. I can find things in my pantry, it's other people that's the problem anyway. 



sewmess said:


> I understand the annoyance of having to re-do things shortly before you go.  I'm in the process of making a bag for my trip that starts Thursday & I miscut a piece (that's what I get for winging it instead of measuring or patterning) and so it's going to be a very unique design and have a card pocket in the lining bottom.



How annoying to miscut a piece, but at least it sounds like you can make it work!


----------



## PrincessMickey

billwendy said:


> Thank you so much friends - I am so sorry that I havent been around - just feeling soooooo blicky all the time -its all I can do to go to work some days!!! I agree, the endoscopy wasnt too bad at all!! Fortunately, I cant remember it a bit but of course DH didnt ask ANY questions and I was too out of it to ask any when I left. They kind of rushed me out, but maybe thats because I was bawling my eyes out lol...maybe they thought I was a nut!!!  They did recommend a swallow study from something they saw - so has anyone had that one????
> 
> We have also had some tradegy in the family. If you remember the kiddo's that I do sew for (I call them neices and nephew, but they are really 2nd cousins)??? Well, their mom had a step brother who had 3 kids -1 is 25, 1 is 12 and 1 is 9. He was a drug addict, and so was the kids mom (the 2 younger kids). When we were at Camp Promise, we got word that the kids Mom had died due to an overdose. Then just 2 weeks ago we got word that the kids DAD died too!!!! Those poor kids are now orphans -lost both parents within 6 weeks of each other! THey had mostly been living with Billy's cousins step mom, but since her husband died in Febuary (same day as Zoey) she has been on a downhill climb healthwise. Soooo, all in all it has been tough - these kiddos are TOUGH because they have had no structure or anything, and Im sure have built up defenses because of the things they have experienced and seen when they were with their mom or dad - but really, soooo sad for them as now they get shifted around and around and around. Sue (Billy's cousin) has them alot - but unfortunately, they really impact the behavior and attitude of her kids - in a negative way, its just sooooo hard.....Just praying that something good comes out of it all!!!!
> 
> I will try to keep up with the thread again - it does uplift my spirits for sure!!!!



How horrible for those kids. Even though they are being juggled around a bit I hope they can see that they are loved and everyone wants to help them and be there for them. 



VBAndrea said:


> Oh s/he's beautiful!  I absolutely love wildlife though I wasn't thrilled with the eaten duck eggs and the holes in the door of our screened in porch.  Hopefully your fox stays put in the trees and doesn't cause any damage and just makes his appearance periodically for you to admire him.  You got a really good picture of him.



Thank you, I remember reading about the poor ducks. So far the only "damage" has been him marking his territory in the yard and having to clean it up, yuck.



peachygreen said:


> For Epcot - please let me know what you think of this combination.
> 
> I was going to make a skirt with this world fabric and was thinking of finishing it with this Mickey Ribbon for accent.  Do you think it would look okay that way?
> 
> And this is an awful picture but here are my girls in their Epcot Twirl Skirt (for a different day at Epcot)
> 
> 
> For Thanksgiving.  I am going to do a Mickey Turkey T-shirt too.  (I have 2 of these I just took the picture of the one).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> And for DHS - Osborne Lights - Blue Mickey Snowman Skirts.  I'm not sure what I am going to do for the shirt yet.  Its not finished yet but you get the idea.  I have 2 of these too.
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Mickey Snowman Skirt by peachygreen2010, on Flickr



Love all the outfits!! I think doing a stripwork or patchwork skirt would be best with that ribbon. The ribbon is perfect for Epcot though!



ivey_family said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Well, my sale did not go as hoped.  I didn't sell anything.    I got lots of compliments, and a few came close, but no one actually bought.  Maybe my prices were too high, I don't know.  I tried to put them slightly below etsy prices for similar items, but...it's all pretty embarassing!  So, plan B is to keep saving for my embroidery machine, open my etsy shop and hopefully borrow my mom's machine again for our trip.
> 
> Actually, I have a plan B2, also, but I wanted to ask a question before proceeding with that.  I spotted a refurbed PE770 on ebay for a good price.  It has a million stitches, though.  Does that seem reasonable for a machine half the price of a new one?  If I do the math, that equals 30-50 stitchouts in the 15-30K range.  The seller said the threader was replaced but everything else was found to be in good order by a Brother dealer.  Would any of you go for it?
> 
> At least I can now turn my attention to some more fun sewing for my own kids since I've got an inventory built up.
> 
> Everything posted this last week was great!  I'm sorry I didn't have time to quote!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Sorry the sale didn't go as you had hoped. Hopefully the Etsy store will go much better for you!



cogero said:


> Skull set for J (I am experimenting in knits now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spidey Skirt set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spidey pant Set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izzy and Scully set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Pirate set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a huge list that has to get out before 10/1 so I am super crazy busy but I love looking at this thread even if I don't comment too often.



Everything looks great! I love seeing the non typical girl characters being used for girls like Spiderman, great job!



VBAndrea said:


> Lisa's dress and Rachel's shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appliques close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa and Christian's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel and David (FYI Rachel has a 5x7 design since it's a t-shirt and David has a 4x4 since it's a polo and he prefers polos):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the ride shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to make Judy and Pete ride shirts too, but I really wanted Judy to have a shirt for Park Fare as well and my budget didn't allow both, so I thought Park Fare would get more attention.  Judy mentioned Pete liked Hook and I already owned that design so I did that for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girls already have dresses from last year to wear to Park Fare.  Lisa has a gorgeous blue Cindy that a friend made and Rachel has a stunning pink Cindy that Teresa made for her.
> 
> And then I did a dwarf set because Lisa ADORES Dopey.
> 
> Not the greatest pic, but this is Lisa's set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did polos for the boys and Judy since they prefer those -- well, I know David and Judy do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel got a t-shirt:



You certainly have been busy. I especially love all the different dwarves and the skirt for Lisa! I hope the change in realtors makes a huge difference and hopefylly it will get sold real soon.



McDuck said:


> I've been poor at keeping up--doing well to keep up with the other couple threads I follow here and sadly only been peeking on here periodically!
> 
> But, I did have to pop on to say, I am waiting for delivery of my PE770!!!!!  Both sets of parents and DH gifted me with money for my birthday and with a sale at Overstock and a coupon code, I had enough $$$ finally!!!!  I think the AM UPS delivery has already passed and I have to run a couple errands, so I think I am safe if I am quick.  It's nasty here today and I don't want my new precious unattended on the porch!
> 
> Will post more later!!!  Small break in the weather so I need to get out while the getting's good! Love what's been posted....and excited to finally be able to get my feet wet with machine embroidery!!!!



Yeah for getting a mcahine!! I can't wait for the day I can say the same thing. Have fun with it!



goteamwood said:


> Two blissful days of sewing and I have a LOT to show for it. We had our 2x yearly moms of twins resale friday and saturday, so grandma was in town to watch aka spoil the tots for the weekend. After I did my exhausting prep, shopping, and working the sale I collapsed at 8 p.m. saturday. Sunday and today, though, Man did I get stuff done.
> 
> These I could NOT resist. I already made about 100 (it seems) bowling shirts for my boys, but then I found this fabric and knew I HAD TO HAVE. My boys freaking love Mr. Potato Head, and while I loathe his many many accessories all over my house, I have to admit it is cute how much they enjoy him. It is kind of hard to tell but the red has tiny potatohead outlines in a repeating pattern, as does the orange background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one of my sons checking it out last night before I got the buttons on. And yes he is wearing a Toy Story shirt, of course.
> 
> 
> I made this (and need to make another for the other kid) for DHS if it is cool in the evening. We are going EMH night, and supposedly there is Dis Jr. Dance Party with Jake et. al. I used a long sleeve thermal w/ skulls which was $5 at Target, love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did one of these, need to do another. I made a similar shirt set before but they turned out to be too short so I am doing it again.
> 
> 
> Same for these guys. I did 2 Safari Mickeys before, but too small. Now I decided to mix it up a little.
> These are to go under the safari vests I made for AK.
> 
> And finally, the first of several steps for our halloween MNSSHP costumes. The kids are Hook and Smee.The hook "coat' was a thrift store big kids 12/14 size dress shirt for $2, with ribbon I had on hand. The Smee top was knit I ordered and sort of winged it. Same with the hat. Dad is going to be Pan and me Tink. Those costumes have not been started. Luckily we are not leaving for FL until 10/27
> 
> 
> 
> Debating whether I want to get back to work and make another Jake and Birthday shirt or whether I want to nap...



I've been eyeballing that potato head fabric since it first came out. Love what you did with it and love how you color blocked on the front! Also great job in the Halloween costumes, you guys are going to look great!


My apologies for having to delete several pictures, I had way too many in my post.


----------



## goteamwood

smile5sunshine said:


> Ha ha, of course I was just teasing you. Yes those pesky Rabbit Skins shirts with their odd sizing has messed up many people! Would it be possible for you to list them on your etsy site (maybe as a 2nd or something like that) to at least recoup the money in them?
> 
> Sorry your MIL had to leave and can no longer watch your kiddos while you sew!
> 
> ...
> 
> I'll be honest, it's the business side of things that keeps me from looking too far into sewing for pay myself.
> 
> 
> Sunshine





PrincessMickey said:


> I've been eyeballing that potato head fabric since it first came out. Love what you did with it and love how you color blocked on the front! Also great job in the Halloween costumes, you guys are going to look great!
> 
> 
> My apologies for having to delete several pictures, I had way too many in my post.



Thanks everybody. I couldn't resist the potato head fabric. It is my boys favorite toy, and ties into their favorite movie. I am hoping the bowling shirts being roomy means they will be able to wear them a while. I did a real fussy cut for the backs so I could line up the toy story logo in the middle, sort of, so I have an odd shape/size left. Not sure what I am going to do with it.

The rabbit skins sizing is weird. I don't care too much about it running small, but they are SO short, my little peanut of a son who is 0 percentile for height barely fits a 3T where some of the 3T shirts I got for him recently hang down to his knees. I am happy with other brands, though. I wish I could find more ringer tees that aren't rabbit skins in toddler sizes. I have been ordering from Jiffy Shirts, they have lots of options in toddler plain shirts, not the ringers.

Finished the other Jake shirt today during naptime, it was a pattern from a designer I hadn't stitched out before, but, maybe unfortunately, I bought MANY designs from, including a couple grab-bag type collections with TONS of designs to build a library. Now I am wondering if that was not maybe the best idea. The Jake head-only was heathersue and stitched like a dream. The head-and-body was 26 steps, lots of weird overlapping stitches, so much so it is like a blob the size of a pea in a couple places.  The thing took FOREVER and had so many starts and stops and tiny little areas to trim. For some reason his sleeves were appliqué in tiny 1/2" or less squares, but his vest, which was a MUCH larger area, maybe 1.5" x 1/2" in each section, was a fill. I guess I will have to try a couple others and see if that was a fluke. Sadly I could see using Jake and friends again and again since my kids are wild about him. Hey, at least it is done. Chipping away at the to-do list.




IMG_3638 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr

Jen


----------



## uscgmouse

Everything looks so good! I can't even quote because there are so many I love! Great job everyone! You all really inspire me to forget about housework and get my craft on!


----------



## babynala

goteamwood said:


> yeah I worry enough that down the road my kids will look at photos from the trip and say "Geez mom! I can't believe you made us dress alike and wear THAT!" I think that adding ruffles might just throw them directly onto the therapist couch. "My mom took us to Disney when we were 3 and dressed us in identical ruffled t-shirts!"
> .






sewmess said:


> I understand the annoyance of having to re-do things shortly before you go.  I'm in the process of making a bag for my trip that starts Thursday & I miscut a piece (that's what I get for winging it instead of measuring or patterning) and so it's going to be a very unique design and have a card pocket in the lining bottom.


Bummer about the miscut but it sounds like you've got it figured out.  I'm not quite sure what you mean by a card pocket so you will have to show us pictures when you get back!  Have fun on your trip.



goteamwood said:


> Finished the other Jake shirt today during naptime, it was a pattern from a designer I hadn't stitched out before, but, maybe unfortunately, I bought MANY designs from, including a couple grab-bag type collections with TONS of designs to build a library. Now I am wondering if that was not maybe the best idea. The Jake head-only was heathersue and stitched like a dream. The head-and-body was 26 steps, lots of weird overlapping stitches, so much so it is like a blob the size of a pea in a couple places.  The thing took FOREVER and had so many starts and stops and tiny little areas to trim. For some reason his sleeves were appliqué in tiny 1/2" or less squares, but his vest, which was a MUCH larger area, maybe 1.5" x 1/2" in each section, was a fill. I guess I will have to try a couple others and see if that was a fluke. Sadly I could see using Jake and friends again and again since my kids are wild about him. Hey, at least it is done. Chipping away at the to-do list.
> 
> 
> Jen


Jake looks good but I hate some designs, they make me cringe  Sounds like that one was auto-digitized or something.  I hope the other designs are better.  You might check to see how many steps there are in the other ones before you stitch them out.


----------



## VBAndrea

goteamwood said:


> I think that adding ruffles might just throw them directly onto the therapist couch.






dianemom2 said:


> Well since things always tend to be a little more expensive around DC, maybe your sewing machine tune up would be less expensive.  I'd ask next time you go in for some thread.  Also, maybe he has some coupons.  The place that did my tune up said that they have coupons from time to time but didn't have any right now because the summer has been so busy.
> 
> I hope that the new realtor is better than the old one.  A good realtor can make a huge difference.  My mom was a realtor for 35 years, the whole time I was growing up and I know firsthand how much a good realtor can do for a home.  Your new realtor should do a broker's open house with a lunch so that the house gets in front of a bunch of other realtors.  You might also consider offering a selling bonus to a realtor who brings you a contract by a specified date.  Any little extra thing you can do that will make the realtors want to show your house more than any other house is a good thing.  It sounds like your old realtor wasn't working very hard for you.
> 
> I hope that you don't have to go and look for another job.  But at least if you do, you have a good skill and good job experience.


I can try to barter with Bruce at Sew Vac.  He'll give me a deal if I make him 

Our old realtor, Mary, that moved out of state had our house on a broker's tour -- we took it off the market back then though b/c dh's replacement at his job wanted to rent from us. Mary is the one that recommended Dave to us   Mary was really good -- Dave not so much!  

Dave has now e-mailed us two days ago asking us to redo the renewal paperwork.  Then he e-mailed something foreign about the basement (we get odd e-mails from him that make no sense whatsoever so dh e-mailed him back asking for a translation) and then he e-mailed to say he has three showings this week -- me thinks he is skeptical that he's getting the boot!  I do need to e-mail him today to tell him we are not relisting with him, though I dread having to do so.  Maybe he'll have good luck with one of the showings, but I think he only got them b/c he finally added our finished basement to the listing.  We asked him to do that 11 months ago!  He said he couldn't b/c it didn't have final inspection, but then he last week went ahead and added it prior to the final inspection anyway.  He's just strange.  And we still don't have final inspection b/c dh put the smoke/carbon monoxide detector inside the bedroom and he has to swap it with the one in the hallway  that is just smoke detector.  Our realtor couldn't handle switching them himself even though they are interchangeable units and all he to do is unscrew and unplug.  We will just have the new realtor switch them.





miprender said:


> How frustrating... but glad that you will be switching realtors. Who knows maybe that will make all the difference and get you a sale


See above to Diane -- sadly the summer would have been the best time to sell and I extended Dave since I was worried it was the tenants that were impeding the sale.  I now don't think that was the case.  



goteamwood said:


> Thanks everybody. I couldn't resist the potato head fabric. It is my boys favorite toy, and ties into their favorite movie. I am hoping the bowling shirts being roomy means they will be able to wear them a while. I did a real fussy cut for the backs so I could line up the toy story logo in the middle, sort of, so I have an odd shape/size left. Not sure what I am going to do with it.
> 
> The rabbit skins sizing is weird. I don't care too much about it running small, but they are SO short, my little peanut of a son who is 0 percentile for height barely fits a 3T where some of the 3T shirts I got for him recently hang down to his knees. I am happy with other brands, though. I wish I could find more ringer tees that aren't rabbit skins in toddler sizes. I have been ordering from Jiffy Shirts, they have lots of options in toddler plain shirts, not the ringers.
> 
> Finished the other Jake shirt today during naptime, it was a pattern from a designer I hadn't stitched out before, but, maybe unfortunately, I bought MANY designs from, including a couple grab-bag type collections with TONS of designs to build a library. Now I am wondering if that was not maybe the best idea. The Jake head-only was heathersue and stitched like a dream. The head-and-body was 26 steps, lots of weird overlapping stitches, so much so it is like a blob the size of a pea in a couple places.  The thing took FOREVER and had so many starts and stops and tiny little areas to trim. For some reason his sleeves were appliqué in tiny 1/2" or less squares, but his vest, which was a MUCH larger area, maybe 1.5" x 1/2" in each section, was a fill. I guess I will have to try a couple others and see if that was a fluke. Sadly I could see using Jake and friends again and again since my kids are wild about him. Hey, at least it is done. Chipping away at the to-do list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3638 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> Jen


You can always ask on here before getting designs -- I've had no problems with either Heather Sue or Planet Applique but I will say I'm not as impressed with Sweet Peas -- especially after the one applique that was completely missing a placement and tackdown!  The other one I did from her was mediocre and I got one off etsy that I wasn't thrilled with either.


SORRY IF THIS IS FULL OF TYPOS -- MY COMPUTER IS REALLY ACTING UP AND STOPS LETTING ME TYPE PERIODICALLY -- I THINK THE ROUTER IS MISBEHAVING SO I GUESS THAT MEANS I SHOULD GO DO MORE LAUNDRY.  I CAN'T EVEN SEE WHAT I'M TYPING RIGHT NOW -- WONDER IF THIS WILL EVEN POST?


----------



## BorkBorkBork

HELP!

I was embroidering Lumiere on a hoodie for my sister and this is how it turned out, here's a closeup of the gaps in the stitching:






[/URL][/IMG]

The base of his body is out of alignment too:





[/URL][/IMG]


What happened here? I didn't even take the hoop off the machine during stitching. I can't redo it because of the shirt that was provided but I want to know what I did wrong so I can prevent it in the future. It's very frustrating!


----------



## tricia

BorkBorkBork said:


> HELP!
> 
> I was embroidering Lumiere on a hoodie for my sister and this is how it turned out, here's a closeup of the gaps in the stitching:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> The base of his body is out of alignment too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> What happened here? I didn't even take the hoop off the machine during stitching. I can't redo it because of the shirt that was provided but I want to know what I did wrong so I can prevent it in the future. It's very frustrating!



Who did you buy the design from?  What did you use for stabilizer?


----------



## BorkBorkBork

I bought it from Heather and I used a heavyweight cutaway stabilizer.


----------



## sewmess

VBAndrea said:


> I just want you to know that the pocket in the bottom of the bag lining is not original.  I have three in my favorite bag   Nothing ever falls out of those pockets!



It's nice to know that other people have them.  

I finished up the bag last night and, given the winging and the rush, it's not bad.  Not bad at all.  Not really Disney-fied, but it is black with purple topstitching.  Very Maleficent.

I slipped the health insurance cards in the bottom pocket, so I have them and they lend a little stability to the lining.  Well, I say slip, but it was more like wiggle, coax and cajole.  Again - winging it rather than measuring.


----------



## BorkBorkBork

I just wanted to say that my DD has been "playing sewing robot" for the last 30 mins. She comes up to me, I "thread" her and then she runs in circles. So far we've "stitched" the Monsters Inc gang, all of Epcot and the Haunted Mansion. I guess watching me stitch out designs today made an impression on her!


----------



## dianemom2

BorkBorkBork said:


> HELP!
> 
> I was embroidering Lumiere on a hoodie for my sister and this is how it turned out, here's a closeup of the gaps in the stitching:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



I'd have guessed that it was the stabilizer that you used but heavy weight cut away should have worked fine.  Did you have it in the hoop or did you float the sweatshirt?  I usually hoop shirts but thicker things like sweatshirts and towels, I float on top of the stabilizer and put in a million pins.  It is frustrating when something like that happens.

I love the sewing robot story!


----------



## BorkBorkBork

Thanks for the reply Diane...I hooped the sweatshirt. I really don't know what could have happened or what I did wrong!


----------



## PurpleEars

goteamwood said:


> Finished the other Jake shirt today during naptime, it was a pattern from a designer I hadn't stitched out before, but, maybe unfortunately, I bought MANY designs from, including a couple grab-bag type collections with TONS of designs to build a library. Now I am wondering if that was not maybe the best idea. The Jake head-only was heathersue and stitched like a dream. The head-and-body was 26 steps, lots of weird overlapping stitches, so much so it is like a blob the size of a pea in a couple places.  The thing took FOREVER and had so many starts and stops and tiny little areas to trim. For some reason his sleeves were appliqué in tiny 1/2" or less squares, but his vest, which was a MUCH larger area, maybe 1.5" x 1/2" in each section, was a fill. I guess I will have to try a couple others and see if that was a fluke. Sadly I could see using Jake and friends again and again since my kids are wild about him. Hey, at least it is done. Chipping away at the to-do list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3638 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> Jen



Sorry to hear about the problems with the embroidery. I hope the other files will be easier to work with.



BorkBorkBork said:


> HELP!
> 
> I was embroidering Lumiere on a hoodie for my sister and this is how it turned out, here's a closeup of the gaps in the stitching:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> The base of his body is out of alignment too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> What happened here? I didn't even take the hoop off the machine during stitching. I can't redo it because of the shirt that was provided but I want to know what I did wrong so I can prevent it in the future. It's very frustrating!



I would suggest floating a layer of washaway stabilizer on top so the knit is sandwiched between the cutaway on the bottom and a washaway on top (at least that worked for me in the past). I floated the knit and the washaway on the hooped cutaway and used tons of pins.


----------



## VBAndrea

BorkBorkBork said:


> HELP!
> 
> I was embroidering Lumiere on a hoodie for my sister and this is how it turned out, here's a closeup of the gaps in the stitching:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> The base of his body is out of alignment too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> What happened here? I didn't even take the hoop off the machine during stitching. I can't redo it because of the shirt that was provided but I want to know what I did wrong so I can prevent it in the future. It's very frustrating!


I had a problem like this once with a good design -- my problem was I did not have the hoop snapped in completely to the moveable arm -- of course I didn't realize this until I was removing it and it was too late.  

I also float tear away under the cutaway for any knits that I do -- if it's a fill design I put two layers of tear away under the cut away, but I use medium weight cut away.

Fortunately yours doesn't look too bad -- it's still wearable.


----------



## BorkBorkBork

Andrea, thanks for saying it's still wearable, because it's going to have to be! My sister probably won't even really notice it. I hope!

I need a guide to stabilizer. It seems like it makes all the difference and it's so hard (for me) to know what to use for what project. I have been using tearaway on the tshirts I've made and they stitch out well so hopefully that's correct. I've used heavyweight on wovens, fleece and this hoodie which was a thin sweatshirt material. I just want to use the right stuff!


----------



## goteamwood

VBAndrea said:


> You can always ask on here before getting designs -- I've had no problems with either Heather Sue or Planet Applique but I will say I'm not as impressed with Sweet Peas -- especially after the one applique that was completely missing a placement and tackdown!  The other one I did from her was mediocre and I got one off etsy that I wasn't thrilled with either.



Thanks. I have actually done a couple Sweet Peas and I have been happy with them. This was one that was recommended a while back on the old thread as a source but it is only thru Facebook I guess for the character stuff (I don't want to throw the designer under the bus badmouthing on the internet.) I did send an email with photos and offered feedback... dunno what that will accomplish. I will just have to give the other patterns a chance to stand on their own. All I know is I was cursing like a pirate doing that one!



BorkBorkBork said:


> HELP!
> 
> I was embroidering Lumiere on a hoodie for my sister and this is how it turned out, here's a closeup of the gaps in the stitching:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> The base of his body is out of alignment too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> What happened here? I didn't even take the hoop off the machine during stitching. I can't redo it because of the shirt that was provided but I want to know what I did wrong so I can prevent it in the future. It's very frustrating!



I can't offer any advice, but empathy, it stinks when you are doing everything the "right" way and get the wrong outcome. One of my signature moves is to catch a sleeve or have a snag or something else that otherwise destroys the shirt, usually in the last step of the embroidery file 5 seconds before it would be done. 



BorkBorkBork said:


> I just wanted to say that my DD has been "playing sewing robot" for the last 30 mins. She comes up to me, I "thread" her and then she runs in circles. So far we've "stitched" the Monsters Inc gang, all of Epcot and the Haunted Mansion. I guess watching me stitch out designs today made an impression on her!


That is terribly cute, I don't let my kids NEAR my sewing, the couple of times they have come near one tries to talk on the phone which is really my rotary cutter, waiting for him to cut off his ear... They just get the magic finished products. They don't get it though that mommy doesn't make everything for them, I bought two tinker bell twirly light things at the resale this weekend since they LOVE Tink and they were $2 each, they kept saying "You make this Mommy?? I wuv it!" and then one broke tink off the top over the other's head. sigh.



BorkBorkBork said:


> Andrea, thanks for saying it's still wearable, because it's going to have to be! My sister probably won't even really notice it. I hope!
> 
> I need a guide to stabilizer. It seems like it makes all the difference and it's so hard (for me) to know what to use for what project. I have been using tearaway on the t****s I've made and they stitch out well so hopefully that's correct. I've used heavyweight on wovens, fleece and this hoodie which was a thin sweatshirt material. I just want to use the right stuff!


I agree! there seems to be some sort of voodoo to getting the stabilizer equation right.


----------



## BorkBorkBork

goteamwood said:


> Thanks. I have actually done a couple Sweet Peas and I have been happy with them. This was one that was recommended a while back on the old thread as a source but it is only thru Facebook I guess for the character stuff (I don't want to throw the designer under the bus badmouthing on the internet.) I did send an email with photos and offered feedback... dunno what that will accomplish. I will just have to give the other patterns a chance to stand on their own. All I know is I was cursing like a pirate doing that one!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't offer any advice, but empathy, it stinks when you are doing everything the "right" way and get the wrong outcome. One of my signature moves is to catch a sleeve or have a snag or something else that otherwise destroys the shirt, usually in the last step of the embroidery file 5 seconds before it would be done.
> 
> 
> That is terribly cute, I don't let my kids NEAR my sewing, the couple of times they have come near one tries to talk on the phone which is really my rotary cutter, waiting for him to cut off his ear... They just get the magic finished products. They don't get it though that mommy doesn't make everything for them, I bought two tinker bell twirly light things at the resale this weekend since they LOVE Tink and they were $2 each, they kept saying "You make this Mommy?? I wuv it!" and then one broke tink off the top over the other's head. sigh.
> 
> 
> I agree! there seems to be some sort of voodoo to getting the stabilizer equation right.



 I would really lose it if I destroyed a project right at the end there! I'm sure it'll happen one of these days...


----------



## McDuck

I told myself if I got all the paper patterns cut out for the projects I've got left on the massive costuming I took on for my brother, that I'd reward myself with trying out my new embroidery machine on a stitch-out.

So I did.  And I did.  






Worked like a dream!  I am so excited and can't wait to be able to post such lovelies as many of you do!!!!

Here's my first test-stitch out completed.






It's a big enough piece I think I'm going to use it for something for Miss K. 

Oh, and since I now have two machines, I joined the naming club.    My Kenmore (Janome clone) has been named Samwise, since it's been loyal, dependable, and hardworking.  And my PE770 is Gandalf, since it will make magic.  

Here's Gandalf before he had to get boxed up again.  We haven't figured out where "home" will be, haven't gotten a carry case to put him in, and until I finish the final 3 costumes for my brother, I can't really take the time to play with it more.  But, I will be embroidering Miss K's birthday outfit!


----------



## kgleine

not done, but getting there. ignore my pinned on buttons and cuffs... i was resolving issues.... but yeah, other than those couple things, its almost freaking done. thank goodness. but the thing is as pretty inside as it is outside  9 days. 9 days to finish my sons hamish bear costume, my wig, clean, pack... yeah... oh and work 45 hrs... well 62 if you count this week still... you know.
ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



everyones projects look great!!! im horrible at replying.... especially on my phone... it hates the site.


----------



## cogero

Just asking if anyone has a Janome embroidery machine. I have gone through 2 770 machines and am not looking for a third. This will be a back up machine.


----------



## DMGeurts

McDuck said:


> I told myself if I got all the paper patterns cut out for the projects I've got left on the massive costuming I took on for my brother, that I'd reward myself with trying out my new embroidery machine on a stitch-out.
> 
> So I did.  And I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worked like a dream!  I am so excited and can't wait to be able to post such lovelies as many of you do!!!!
> 
> Here's my first test-stitch out completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a big enough piece I think I'm going to use it for something for Miss K.
> 
> Oh, and since I now have two machines, I joined the naming club.    My Kenmore (Janome clone) has been named Samwise, since it's been loyal, dependable, and hardworking.  And my PE770 is Gandalf, since it will make magic.
> 
> Here's Gandalf before he had to get boxed up again.  We haven't figured out where "home" will be, haven't gotten a carry case to put him in, and until I finish the final 3 costumes for my brother, I can't really take the time to play with it more.  But, I will be embroidering Miss K's birthday outfit!



Congratulations!  So happy for you that it stitched out wonderfully!



kgleine said:


> not done, but getting there. ignore my pinned on buttons and cuffs... i was resolving issues.... but yeah, other than those couple things, its almost freaking done. thank goodness. but the thing is as pretty inside as it is outside  9 days. 9 days to finish my sons hamish bear costume, my wig, clean, pack... yeah... oh and work 45 hrs... well 62 if you count this week still... you know.
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> everyones projects look great!!! im horrible at replying.... especially on my phone... it hates the site.



LOVE THIS!!!  You've done an amazing job!



cogero said:


> Just asking if anyone has a Janome embroidery machine. I have gone through 2 770 machines and am not looking for a third. This will be a back up machine.



Sorry M'dear...  I am still trying to decide if I should get my first one?  

D~


----------



## dianemom2

McDuck said:


>


Congratulations on the new machine.  It looks like it works great!  I hope you finish the project for your brother very soon so that you can get to use Gandalf very soon.



kgleine said:


>


That looks great!  You'll have to post a picture of all of you in your costumes.



cogero said:


> Just asking if anyone has a Janome embroidery machine. I have gone through 2 770 machines and am not looking for a third. This will be a back up machine.


I don't have any Janome machines.  Have you looked on Sewingpatternreview.com?  They have lots of machine reviews posted by people who own the machines.  I think that the fact that you have a dealer nearby who you really like would make a big difference too.


----------



## ivey_family

cogero said:


> Just asking if anyone has a Janome embroidery machine. I have gone through 2 770 machines and am not looking for a third. This will be a back up machine.



I don't know how helpful this is, but I'll give you my experience with Janome. My main sewing machine is a high end 6 year old Janome quilting machine.  I bought her new and had her serviced faithfully.  She's a decent machine, but prone to lots of fussy moments!  The bobbin winder doesn't wind smoothly which then causes lots of mess-ups and birds nests from the bobbin as it nears empty.  My husband sits behind me working on computers in our hobby room.  He comments a lot on how high maintenance she is since he hears me muttering frequently.  I've considered a 350E, but I'm very afraid it will be fussy, too.  

I second Diane's suggestion to check the reviews at the pattern review site!

Regards,
C.


----------



## cogero

thanks everyone.

I did read all the reviews I think I have 2 more to read LOL They are all good too so I think I may take the plunge. I desperately need a back up machine.


----------



## smile5sunshine

McDuck said:


> I told myself if I got all the paper patterns cut out for the projects I've got left on the massive costuming I took on for my brother, that I'd reward myself with trying out my new embroidery machine on a stitch-out.
> 
> So I did.  And I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worked like a dream!  I am so excited and can't wait to be able to post such lovelies as many of you do!!!!
> 
> Here's my first test-stitch out completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a big enough piece I think I'm going to use it for something for Miss K.
> 
> Oh, and since I now have two machines, I joined the naming club.    My Kenmore (Janome clone) has been named Samwise, since it's been loyal, dependable, and hardworking.  And my PE770 is Gandalf, since it will make magic.
> 
> Here's Gandalf before he had to get boxed up again.  We haven't figured out where "home" will be, haven't gotten a carry case to put him in, and until I finish the final 3 costumes for my brother, I can't really take the time to play with it more.  But, I will be embroidering Miss K's birthday outfit!



HURRAY for making progress on your bother's stuff! HURRAY for doing a test stitch out on your new machine! HURRAY for names! Hope you have fun!



kgleine said:


> not done, but getting there. ignore my pinned on buttons and cuffs... i was resolving issues.... but yeah, other than those couple things, its almost freaking done. thank goodness. but the thing is as pretty inside as it is outside  9 days. 9 days to finish my sons hamish bear costume, my wig, clean, pack... yeah... oh and work 45 hrs... well 62 if you count this week still... you know.
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> everyones projects look great!!! im horrible at replying.... especially on my phone... it hates the site.



OMGah this is looking FANTASTIC! And don't you just LOVE it when they look pretty on the inside too! HA!  Wow you've got a lot going on. FX for you that you can get everything finished!



cogero said:


> Just asking if anyone has a Janome embroidery machine. I have gone through 2 770 machines and am not looking for a third. This will be a back up machine.



LOL, Chiara, you are just plain HARD on your machines! But I mean that in a good way. You just work them to death and even a MACHINE can't keep up with YOU!  Obviously I cannot begin to even answer your question, but I hope you find something that will keep up with your workload better.



goteamwood said:


> Finished the other Jake shirt today during naptime, it was a pattern from a designer I hadn't stitched out before, but, maybe unfortunately, I bought MANY designs from, including a couple grab-bag type collections with TONS of designs to build a library. Now I am wondering if that was not maybe the best idea. The Jake head-only was heathersue and stitched like a dream. The head-and-body was 26 steps, lots of weird overlapping stitches, so much so it is like a blob the size of a pea in a couple places.  The thing took FOREVER and had so many starts and stops and tiny little areas to trim. For some reason his sleeves were appliqué in tiny 1/2" or less squares, but his vest, which was a MUCH larger area, maybe 1.5" x 1/2" in each section, was a fill. I guess I will have to try a couple others and see if that was a fluke. Sadly I could see using Jake and friends again and again since my kids are wild about him. Hey, at least it is done. Chipping away at the to-do list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3638 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> Jen



Sorry this particular applique was such a pain to stitch out. The finished result (what I can see anyway) looks good though.



VBAndrea said:


> Dave has now e-mailed us two days ago asking us to redo the renewal paperwork.  Then he e-mailed something foreign about the basement (we get odd e-mails from him that make no sense whatsoever so dh e-mailed him back asking for a translation) and then he e-mailed to say he has three showings this week -- me thinks he is skeptical that he's getting the boot!  I do need to e-mail him today to tell him we are not relisting with him, though I dread having to do so.  Maybe he'll have good luck with one of the showings, but I think he only got them b/c he finally added our finished basement to the listing.  We asked him to do that 11 months ago!  He said he couldn't b/c it didn't have final inspection, but then he last week went ahead and added it prior to the final inspection anyway.  He's just strange.  And we still don't have final inspection b/c dh put the smoke/carbon monoxide detector inside the bedroom and he has to swap it with the one in the hallway  that is just smoke detector.  Our realtor couldn't handle switching them himself even though they are interchangeable units and all he to do is unscrew and unplug.  We will just have the new realtor switch them.
> 
> SORRY IF THIS IS FULL OF TYPOS -- MY COMPUTER IS REALLY ACTING UP AND STOPS LETTING ME TYPE PERIODICALLY -- I THINK THE ROUTER IS MISBEHAVING SO I GUESS THAT MEANS I SHOULD GO DO MORE LAUNDRY.  I CAN'T EVEN SEE WHAT I'M TYPING RIGHT NOW -- WONDER IF THIS WILL EVEN POST?



Oh I think my blood is boiling over Dave!   NOW he wants to get his butt in gear and try selling your house, after all this TIME?? GRRRRR!!!! 

And LOL at your computer kindly "hinting" that you needed to do laundry or something other than be on the computer! But seriously, I hope that the computer begins to behave itself and there aren't any major problems.



BorkBorkBork said:


> HELP!
> 
> I was embroidering Lumiere on a hoodie for my sister and this is how it turned out, here's a closeup of the gaps in the stitching:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> The base of his body is out of alignment too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> What happened here? I didn't even take the hoop off the machine during stitching. I can't redo it because of the shirt that was provided but I want to know what I did wrong so I can prevent it in the future. It's very frustrating!



Oh no! Sorry that this didn't stitch out like it was supposed to. Disclaimer: I do NOT have an embroidery machine so I might be TOTALLY off base here, but I think it probably has to do with the knit shifting and stretching out while in the hoop. I hope that some of the suggestions the others offered will keep it from happening again. I do agree with Andrea that it actually doesn't look *that* bad and I doubt most people who don't sew would really notice unless they stopped and looked at it really closely.



sewmess said:


> I finished up the bag last night and, given the winging and the rush, it's not bad.  Not bad at all.  Not really Disney-fied, but it is black with purple topstitching.  Very Maleficent.



PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! 

(please )

Sunshine


----------



## SallyfromDE

Never have time to make myself anything because I'm busy with Kirsta's outfit for the trip. But since I'm not working and we are using alot of her old stuff. I had the chance to do an embroidered shirt for myself. Of course I had to catch a chunk of the shirt underneath and I didn't catch it until it was too late to do anything with. Wasted a brand new shirt. I don't think I'm meant to have anything for myself. 



BorkBorkBork said:


> Andrea, thanks for saying it's still wearable, because it's going to have to be! My sister probably won't even really notice it. I hope!
> 
> I need a guide to stabilizer. It seems like it makes all the difference and it's so hard (for me) to know what to use for what project. I have been using tearaway on the tshirts I've made and they stitch out well so hopefully that's correct. I've used heavyweight on wovens, fleece and this hoodie which was a thin sweatshirt material. I just want to use the right stuff!



I don't think you can really notice stitching. If you go to the floriani website, they have a guide on stablizers somewhere on there. 



kgleine said:


> not done, but getting there. ignore my pinned on buttons and cuffs... i was resolving issues.... but yeah, other than those couple things, its almost freaking done. thank goodness. but the thing is as pretty inside as it is outside  9 days. 9 days to finish my sons hamish bear costume, my wig, clean, pack... yeah... oh and work 45 hrs... well 62 if you count this week still... you know.
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> everyones projects look great!!! im horrible at replying.... especially on my phone... it hates the site.



Looks gorgeous!!! 



ivey_family said:


> I don't know how helpful this is, but I'll give you my experience with Janome. My main sewing machine is a high end 6 year old Janome quilting machine.  I bought her new and had her serviced faithfully.  She's a decent machine, but prone to lots of fussy moments!  The bobbin winder doesn't wind smoothly which then causes lots of mess-ups and birds nests from the bobbin as it nears empty.  My husband sits behind me working on computers in our hobby room.  He comments a lot on how high maintenance she is since he hears me muttering frequently.  I've considered a 350E, but I'm very afraid it will be fussy, too.
> 
> I second Diane's suggestion to check the reviews at the pattern review site!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



I have 2 Janome machines and a serger. I love them all. Surprised you have trouble with it. I love Janome, it's a good sturdy machine.


----------



## sewmess

kgleine said:


> not done, but getting there. ignore my pinned on buttons and cuffs... i was resolving issues.... but yeah, other than those couple things, its almost freaking done. thank goodness. but the thing is as pretty inside as it is outside  9 days. 9 days to finish my sons hamish bear costume, my wig, clean, pack... yeah... oh and work 45 hrs... well 62 if you count this week still... you know.
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> everyones projects look great!!! im horrible at replying.... especially on my phone... it hates the site.



Been there this week.  Leaving for WDW via Greenville, AL tonight after Dh gets off work.

It may be last day of work before vacation brain, but isn't your costume for this year Merda (yeah, I know it's not spelled right.  I come from Scottish stock on my dad's side, but I get my spelling from my mom )  Couldn't get the hubby to don a kilt?  I can't either and mine has great legs.  The cleaning woman at his work told him so 

Sorry - hijacked a little here.  Ready to be out of here and on vacation!!!


----------



## kgleine

sewmess said:


> Been there this week.  Leaving for WDW via Greenville, AL tonight after Dh gets off work.
> 
> It may be last day of work before vacation brain, but isn't your costume for this year Merda (yeah, I know it's not spelled right.  I come from Scottish stock on my dad's side, but I get my spelling from my mom )  Couldn't get the hubby to don a kilt?  I can't either and mine has great legs.  The cleaning woman at his work told him so
> 
> Sorry - hijacked a little here.  Ready to be out of here and on vacation!!!



nope, merida got scrapped when cinderella took so long. So it's just cinderella charming and hamish, or (2nd party) cinderella linguini and hamish  but either way!


----------



## sewmess

kgleine said:


> nope, merida got scrapped when cinderella took so long. So it's just cinderella charming and hamish, or (2nd party) cinderella linguini and hamish  but either way!



Well, there's always next year...The Prince Charming looks amazing, by the way.

Good luck with the bear!


----------



## dianemom2

I finished up a couple of projects today.  I did all the appliques for the sundress and capris a couple of months ago.  Then they got buried in my project pile and I forgot about them.  I found them on Tuesday when I did a little, much needed cleaning in the sewing room.  I had put the project aside because I initially I did the appliques directly onto the flowered fabric.  I really didn't like it.  When I found it on Tuesday I decided to cut the appliques out and sew them onto other panels of fabric.  I left the bodice alone because that would have been too much trouble to take apart and change.  I also left the capris alone because I thought that the Red Queen stood enough on them.

front:





Back:





Here are close ups of all the appliques.  I was very happy with how most of these turned out.  A couple need some tiny tweeks.

























Then I remembered that I back in the summer I bought some t-shirt material with bright colored daisies all over it.  So I made this:





And I did the Daisy applique on the front.


----------



## PrincessMickey

goteamwood said:


> Thanks everybody. I couldn't resist the potato head fabric. It is my boys favorite toy, and ties into their favorite movie. I am hoping the bowling shirts being roomy means they will be able to wear them a while. I did a real fussy cut for the backs so I could line up the toy story logo in the middle, sort of, so I have an odd shape/size left. Not sure what I am going to do with it.
> 
> The rabbit skins sizing is weird. I don't care too much about it running small, but they are SO short, my little peanut of a son who is 0 percentile for height barely fits a 3T where some of the 3T shirts I got for him recently hang down to his knees. I am happy with other brands, though. I wish I could find more ringer tees that aren't rabbit skins in toddler sizes. I have been ordering from Jiffy Shirts, they have lots of options in toddler plain shirts, not the ringers.
> 
> Finished the other Jake shirt today during naptime, it was a pattern from a designer I hadn't stitched out before, but, maybe unfortunately, I bought MANY designs from, including a couple grab-bag type collections with TONS of designs to build a library. Now I am wondering if that was not maybe the best idea. The Jake head-only was heathersue and stitched like a dream. The head-and-body was 26 steps, lots of weird overlapping stitches, so much so it is like a blob the size of a pea in a couple places.  The thing took FOREVER and had so many starts and stops and tiny little areas to trim. For some reason his sleeves were appliqué in tiny 1/2" or less squares, but his vest, which was a MUCH larger area, maybe 1.5" x 1/2" in each section, was a fill. I guess I will have to try a couple others and see if that was a fluke. Sadly I could see using Jake and friends again and again since my kids are wild about him. Hey, at least it is done. Chipping away at the to-do list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3638 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> Jen



It looks great even though it was a pain to stitch out. 



BorkBorkBork said:


> HELP!
> 
> I was embroidering Lumiere on a hoodie for my sister and this is how it turned out, here's a closeup of the gaps in the stitching:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> The base of his body is out of alignment too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> What happened here? I didn't even take the hoop off the machine during stitching. I can't redo it because of the shirt that was provided but I want to know what I did wrong so I can prevent it in the future. It's very frustrating!



No advise but I love Lumiere. Unless you know it would not be noticebale, I would still wear it!



BorkBorkBork said:


> I just wanted to say that my DD has been "playing sewing robot" for the last 30 mins. She comes up to me, I "thread" her and then she runs in circles. So far we've "stitched" the Monsters Inc gang, all of Epcot and the Haunted Mansion. I guess watching me stitch out designs today made an impression on her!



Love it, you should get that on video!!



McDuck said:


> I told myself if I got all the paper patterns cut out for the projects I've got left on the massive costuming I took on for my brother, that I'd reward myself with trying out my new embroidery machine on a stitch-out.
> 
> So I did.  And I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worked like a dream!  I am so excited and can't wait to be able to post such lovelies as many of you do!!!!
> 
> Here's my first test-stitch out completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a big enough piece I think I'm going to use it for something for Miss K.
> 
> Oh, and since I now have two machines, I joined the naming club.    My Kenmore (Janome clone) has been named Samwise, since it's been loyal, dependable, and hardworking.  And my PE770 is Gandalf, since it will make magic.
> 
> Here's Gandalf before he had to get boxed up again.  We haven't figured out where "home" will be, haven't gotten a carry case to put him in, and until I finish the final 3 costumes for my brother, I can't really take the time to play with it more.  But, I will be embroidering Miss K's birthday outfit!





kgleine said:


> not done, but getting there. ignore my pinned on buttons and cuffs... i was resolving issues.... but yeah, other than those couple things, its almost freaking done. thank goodness. but the thing is as pretty inside as it is outside  9 days. 9 days to finish my sons hamish bear costume, my wig, clean, pack... yeah... oh and work 45 hrs... well 62 if you count this week still... you know.
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> everyones projects look great!!! im horrible at replying.... especially on my phone... it hates the site.



Looks great! Hopefully you can finish everything for your brother real quick so you can start playing more with the new machine!


----------



## PrincessMickey

kgleine said:


> not done, but getting there. ignore my pinned on buttons and cuffs... i was resolving issues.... but yeah, other than those couple things, its almost freaking done. thank goodness. but the thing is as pretty inside as it is outside  9 days. 9 days to finish my sons hamish bear costume, my wig, clean, pack... yeah... oh and work 45 hrs... well 62 if you count this week still... you know.
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> everyones projects look great!!! im horrible at replying.... especially on my phone... it hates the site.



Somehow I missed quoting this. It is looking great!! Too bad you couldn't get your DS to dress up like GusGus. I bet he'll make a great Hamish though!



dianemom2 said:


> I finished up a couple of projects today.  I did all the appliques for the sundress and capris a couple of months ago.  Then they got buried in my project pile and I forgot about them.  I found them on Tuesday when I did a little, much needed cleaning in the sewing room.  I had put the project aside because I initially I did the appliques directly onto the flowered fabric.  I really didn't like it.  When I found it on Tuesday I decided to cut the appliques out and sew them onto other panels of fabric.  I left the bodice alone because that would have been too much trouble to take apart and change.  I also left the capris alone because I thought that the Red Queen stood enough on them.
> 
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are close ups of all the appliques.  I was very happy with how most of these turned out.  A couple need some tiny tweeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I remembered that I back in the summer I bought some t-shirt material with bright colored daisies all over it.  So I made this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I did the Daisy applique on the front.



Both look great! I love the Figment and especially love the Flower applique. I like seeing the not so traditional characters!


----------



## DMGeurts

smile5sunshine said:


> LOL, Chiara, you are just plain HARD on your machines! But I mean that in a good way. You just work them to death and even a MACHINE can't keep up with YOU!  Obviously I cannot begin to even answer your question, but I hope you find something that will keep up with your workload better.



     OMG!!!        

I love ya C!!!  But you work harder than anyone I know, and when you find a machine that can keep up with you, we all need to buy one!  



sewmess said:


> Been there this week.  Leaving for WDW via Greenville, AL tonight after Dh gets off work.
> 
> It may be last day of work before vacation brain, but isn't your costume for this year Merda (yeah, I know it's not spelled right.  I come from Scottish stock on my dad's side, but I get my spelling from my mom )  Couldn't get the hubby to don a kilt?  I can't either and mine has great legs.  The cleaning woman at his work told him so
> 
> Sorry - hijacked a little here.  Ready to be out of here and on vacation!!!



ROFL about the cleaning woman telling your DH that he has great lets, if that's the case - he REALLY needs to wear a kilt, and you sould probably post pictures.  



dianemom2 said:


> I finished up a couple of projects today.  I did all the appliques for the sundress and capris a couple of months ago.  Then they got buried in my project pile and I forgot about them.  I found them on Tuesday when I did a little, much needed cleaning in the sewing room.  I had put the project aside because I initially I did the appliques directly onto the flowered fabric.  I really didn't like it.  When I found it on Tuesday I decided to cut the appliques out and sew them onto other panels of fabric.  I left the bodice alone because that would have been too much trouble to take apart and change.  I also left the capris alone because I thought that the Red Queen stood enough on them.
> 
> front:



This is super cute Diane - I love all the fabrics together - they go real well!  And I accidentally deleted the Daisy dress - adorable!  

D~


----------



## pyrxtc

Just trying to catch up. Everything looks really great but I'm sure I missed a  lot and there was way to much to quote but you all make me really, really want an embroidery machine. I'll have to live vicariously through all of you and my friend in Australia who just got one and has been posting her stuff on Facebook. I do love the girls Spiderman and Marvel stuff and the prince costume is coming along great. I think my favorites would have to be the potato head shirts. I really need to find some of that fabric to make a shirt or two for my nephew and a dress for my niece.

I should have been packing this week since I leave Wednesday morning, no packing has been done yet, but I was trying to find then trying to make a dress for my daughter for homecoming. Hard for both because she doesn't live with me so it was all done with no input from her . All she told me was neon was the theme for the dance. Try as I might, nothing neon found up near me anywhere, even fabric in neon was only found in lime green (which she won't wear) or orange. I got permission from her for hot pink but still nothing so I decided to make something, without telling her.

She will up tonight to see it for the first time. I don't know what she'll say but she is 15 and opinionated, won't be nice to save my feelings. I don't even know if it will fit her because I based the size of some quick measurements we did once just to see how sizes have changed from the 50's. I hope it fits.....











Then yesterday I asked if she got the paperwork to go to the dance, she doesn't go to the school so she needs permission, only to find out she is not going. they are going bowling instead.

I will still finish this dress. I used costume satin for the skirt and teal taffeta for the top with a pink star organza overlay which is really 3 colors and not just pink as you can see. The bottom need hemming and although the pattern says straight around, I think I'm going to make it asymmetrical and do shorter in front and longer in back. I have to play with it to figure it out exactly but I really should start packing so I don't forget anything. 

I did finish the my Merida costume completely and corrected my mistakes on my boys bowling shirts and overlocked all the seams inside to make them pretty and put all buttons and button holes on them. No pictures of those but you'll see them in my trip pictures. I know I'm going to miss seeing a ton while I'm gone. I can't wait to catch up and I haven't even left yet. Once my kids are gone to school, I think I'll finish my laundry and get started on packing. Got to figure out what to pack, weatherbug says 80's but people coming back have said 100.


----------



## love to stitch

dianemom2 said:


> I finished up a couple of projects today.  I did all the appliques for the sundress and capris a couple of months ago.  Then they got buried in my project pile and I forgot about them.  I found them on Tuesday when I did a little, much needed cleaning in the sewing room.  I had put the project aside because I initially I did the appliques directly onto the flowered fabric.  I really didn't like it.  When I found it on Tuesday I decided to cut the appliques out and sew them onto other panels of fabric.  I left the bodice alone because that would have been too much trouble to take apart and change.  I also left the capris alone because I thought that the Red Queen stood enough on them.
> 
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I remembered that I back in the summer I bought some t-shirt material with bright colored daisies all over it.  So I made this:



Those are really cute outfits.



pyrxtc said:


> Just trying to catch up. Everything looks really great but I'm sure I missed a  lot and there was way to much to quote but you all make me really, really want an embroidery machine. I'll have to live vicariously through all of you and my friend in Australia who just got one and has been posting her stuff on Facebook. I do love the girls Spiderman and Marvel stuff and the prince costume is coming along great. I think my favorites would have to be the potato head shirts. I really need to find some of that fabric to make a shirt or two for my nephew and a dress for my niece.
> 
> I should have been packing this week since I leave Wednesday morning, no packing has been done yet, but I was trying to find then trying to make a dress for my daughter for homecoming. Hard for both because she doesn't live with me so it was all done with no input from her . All she told me was neon was the theme for the dance. Try as I might, nothing neon found up near me anywhere, even fabric in neon was only found in lime green (which she won't wear) or orange. I got permission from her for hot pink but still nothing so I decided to make something, without telling her.
> 
> She will up tonight to see it for the first time. I don't know what she'll say but she is 15 and opinionated, won't be nice to save my feelings. I don't even know if it will fit her because I based the size of some quick measurements we did once just to see how sizes have changed from the 50's. I hope it fits.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then yesterday I asked if she got the paperwork to go to the dance, she doesn't go to the school so she needs permission, only to find out she is not going. they are going bowling instead.
> 
> I will still finish this dress. I used costume satin for the skirt and teal taffeta for the top with a pink star organza overlay which is really 3 colors and not just pink as you can see. The bottom need hemming and although the pattern says straight around, I think I'm going to make it asymmetrical and do shorter in front and longer in back. I have to play with it to figure it out exactly but I really should start packing so I don't forget anything.
> 
> I did finish the my Merida costume completely and corrected my mistakes on my boys bowling shirts and overlocked all the seams inside to make them pretty and put all buttons and button holes on them. No pictures of those but you'll see them in my trip pictures. I know I'm going to miss seeing a ton while I'm gone. I can't wait to catch up and I haven't even left yet. Once my kids are gone to school, I think I'll finish my laundry and get started on packing. Got to figure out what to pack, weatherbug says 80's but people coming back have said 100.



That is a very pretty dress.


----------



## cogero

dianemom2 said:


> I finished up a couple of projects today.  I did all the appliques for the sundress and capris a couple of months ago.  Then they got buried in my project pile and I forgot about them.  I found them on Tuesday when I did a little, much needed cleaning in the sewing room.  I had put the project aside because I initially I did the appliques directly onto the flowered fabric.  I really didn't like it.  When I found it on Tuesday I decided to cut the appliques out and sew them onto other panels of fabric.  I left the bodice alone because that would have been too much trouble to take apart and change.  I also left the capris alone because I thought that the Red Queen stood enough on them.
> 
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are close ups of all the appliques.  I was very happy with how most of these turned out.  A couple need some tiny tweeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I remembered that I back in the summer I bought some t-shirt material with bright colored daisies all over it.  So I made this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I did the Daisy applique on the front.




Diane are those your own design. I totally love those designs. I love the Daisy Dress.

Thanks Sunshine and D. I am hard on machines I am going to go look and possible buy the Janome. I need the back up since I need to take the Duetta for service. I also love the Janome dealer better than the Brother or the Baby Lock dealer. G said I could upgrade if I can find something I like later on so that is good news.

I have so much to do this weekend so I should have loads of sneaks, I also need to decide what I am actually making my family for our December trip so I can do an outfit or two a week.

Oh and I want to try my hand at my first tote bag I think I finally figured out how to do it after 2 years of looking at tutorials. I am so chicken to try anything new.


----------



## Fruto76

cogero said:


> Just asking if anyone has a Janome embroidery machine. I have gone through 2 770 machines and am not looking for a third. This will be a back up machine.



Morning everyone! I have been bad about posting here lately but I still read along. 
Chiara, I do not have a Janome embroidery machine but my serger is a Janome and I think it is made well. My embroidery machine is a Husqvarna and if I had to, I would spend the money to buy another in a heartbeat. It is a solid machine that rarely gives me trouble. 
Have you considered a multi-needle? Maybe that could handle your work-load better? I am hoping to upgrade to one in the future. 
Anyhow, I hope you find one that suits your needs!


----------



## nannye

disneychic2 said:


> I've been lurking on this site for quite some time, but haven't posted. I just wanted to tell you that I just got a serger from JoAnn's that I paid right around $140 for. It's a singer and I know that's not the best brand (from reading here) but it was a floor model that had just come back from being serviced and made ready to sell. She took an additional 10% off because there were some figures done in pencil on the back of the instruction manual. She also threw in some extra goodies for me. I haven't used it yet but hope to get to it tomorrow or the next day. Don't know if this is helpful, but thought I'd put it out there. (JoAnn's also had the same model on sale for $199 when I bought mine.)



What model was it? I'm in Canada so nojoanns but I wonder if it is the same singer we have at Walmart here.


----------



## dianemom2

PrincessMickey said:


> Both look great! I love the Figment and especially love the Flower applique. I like seeing the not so traditional characters!


Thanks!



DMGeurts said:


> This is super cute Diane - I love all the fabrics together - they go real well!  And I accidentally deleted the Daisy dress - adorable!
> 
> D~


Thanks D!



pyrxtc said:


>


The dress is lovely!  I hope that it fits her and that there is another occasion when she can wear it.  I also hope you can get everything finished and packed up before your trip.



love to stitch said:


> Those are really cute outfits.


Thanks!



cogero said:


> Diane are those your own design. I totally love those designs. I love the Daisy Dress.
> 
> Thanks Sunshine and D. I am hard on machines I am going to go look and possible buy the Janome.


Yes, those are all my own designs. I am glad that you like them.  A couple of them need a tiny bit of tweaking but not too much.

You definitely seem to be hard on your machines but you use them constantly!  Let us know if  you decide to buy the Janome and how you like it.


----------



## VBAndrea

McDuck said:


> I told myself if I got all the paper patterns cut out for the projects I've got left on the massive costuming I took on for my brother, that I'd reward myself with trying out my new embroidery machine on a stitch-out.
> 
> So I did.  And I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worked like a dream!  I am so excited and can't wait to be able to post such lovelies as many of you do!!!!
> 
> Here's my first test-stitch out completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a big enough piece I think I'm going to use it for something for Miss K.
> 
> Oh, and since I now have two machines, I joined the naming club.    My Kenmore (Janome clone) has been named Samwise, since it's been loyal, dependable, and hardworking.  And my PE770 is Gandalf, since it will make magic.
> 
> Here's Gandalf before he had to get boxed up again.  We haven't figured out where "home" will be, haven't gotten a carry case to put him in, and until I finish the final 3 costumes for my brother, I can't really take the time to play with it more.  But, I will be embroidering Miss K's birthday outfit!


Yay for your first embroidery!!!!  Now get your brother's costumes finished b/c the machine is so much fun!



kgleine said:


> not done, but getting there. ignore my pinned on buttons and cuffs... i was resolving issues.... but yeah, other than those couple things, its almost freaking done. thank goodness. but the thing is as pretty inside as it is outside  9 days. 9 days to finish my sons hamish bear costume, my wig, clean, pack... yeah... oh and work 45 hrs... well 62 if you count this week still... you know.
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> everyones projects look great!!! im horrible at replying.... especially on my phone... it hates the site.


WOW!  You all are going to look smashing!



dianemom2 said:


> I finished up a couple of projects today.  I did all the appliques for the sundress and capris a couple of months ago.  Then they got buried in my project pile and I forgot about them.  I found them on Tuesday when I did a little, much needed cleaning in the sewing room.  I had put the project aside because I initially I did the appliques directly onto the flowered fabric.  I really didn't like it.  When I found it on Tuesday I decided to cut the appliques out and sew them onto other panels of fabric.  I left the bodice alone because that would have been too much trouble to take apart and change.  I also left the capris alone because I thought that the Red Queen stood enough on them.
> 
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are close ups of all the appliques.  I was very happy with how most of these turned out.  A couple need some tiny tweeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I remembered that I back in the summer I bought some t-shirt material with bright colored daisies all over it.  So I made this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I did the Daisy applique on the front.


I absolutely love those appliques! What a great idea to do the characters on flowers -- they really are fabulous 

I also think you have become queen of knits -- I have never seen such a  variety of knit prints!  You are making me very jealous b/c my dd loves knits and I am on fabric purchasing hiatus (well, except for the wolf fabric that was in Walmart's remnant bin).



pyrxtc said:


> Just trying to catch up. Everything looks really great but I'm sure I missed a  lot and there was way to much to quote but you all make me really, really want an embroidery machine. I'll have to live vicariously through all of you and my friend in Australia who just got one and has been posting her stuff on Facebook. I do love the girls Spiderman and Marvel stuff and the prince costume is coming along great. I think my favorites would have to be the potato head shirts. I really need to find some of that fabric to make a shirt or two for my nephew and a dress for my niece.
> 
> I should have been packing this week since I leave Wednesday morning, no packing has been done yet, but I was trying to find then trying to make a dress for my daughter for homecoming. Hard for both because she doesn't live with me so it was all done with no input from her . All she told me was neon was the theme for the dance. Try as I might, nothing neon found up near me anywhere, even fabric in neon was only found in lime green (which she won't wear) or orange. I got permission from her for hot pink but still nothing so I decided to make something, without telling her.
> 
> She will up tonight to see it for the first time. I don't know what she'll say but she is 15 and opinionated, won't be nice to save my feelings. I don't even know if it will fit her because I based the size of some quick measurements we did once just to see how sizes have changed from the 50's. I hope it fits.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then yesterday I asked if she got the paperwork to go to the dance, she doesn't go to the school so she needs permission, only to find out she is not going. they are going bowling instead.
> 
> I will still finish this dress. I used costume satin for the skirt and teal taffeta for the top with a pink star organza overlay which is really 3 colors and not just pink as you can see. The bottom need hemming and although the pattern says straight around, I think I'm going to make it asymmetrical and do shorter in front and longer in back. I have to play with it to figure it out exactly but I really should start packing so I don't forget anything.
> 
> I did finish the my Merida costume completely and corrected my mistakes on my boys bowling shirts and overlocked all the seams inside to make them pretty and put all buttons and button holes on them. No pictures of those but you'll see them in my trip pictures. I know I'm going to miss seeing a ton while I'm gone. I can't wait to catch up and I haven't even left yet. Once my kids are gone to school, I think I'll finish my laundry and get started on packing. Got to figure out what to pack, weatherbug says 80's but people coming back have said 100.


That is lovely!  I'd be fuming though that you did all that work and now she is going bowling


----------



## VBAndrea

This is the dress I made for Lisa -- she sort of designed it.  She drew me a pic of a red dress with the appliques on it like I did on the t.  I had to alter fabrics, but I think it turned out cute and it looks gorgeous on Lisa (pics are on Judy's ptr).  I intended it to be above the knee length but didn't cut enough off the shirt, so it sits below her knees but still looks fine (thankfully!).





And this is the shirt I did for Rachel -- she wanted one that said "Mater loves Rachel".  Sadly I can't make my Disney font do words, so I had to make due with built in machine font.





And I finally made my dd a shirt with Heather's schnauzer but forgot to get a pic yesterday when she wore it -- though she was sooooo upset b/c she no one complimented her on it.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

VBAndrea said:
			
		

> This is the dress I made for Lisa -- she sort of designed it.  She drew me a pic of a red dress with the appliques on it like I did on the t.  I had to alter fabrics, but I think it turned out cute and it looks gorgeous on Lisa (pics are on Judy's ptr).  I intended it to be above the knee length but didn't cut enough off the shirt, so it sits below her knees but still looks fine (thankfully!).
> 
> And this is the shirt I did for Rachel -- she wanted one that said "Mater loves Rachel".  Sadly I can't make my Disney font do words, so I had to make due with built in machine font.
> 
> And I finally made my dd a shirt with Heather's schnauzer but forgot to get a pic yesterday when she wore it -- though she was sooooo upset b/c she no one complimented her on it.



Very cute!

So once again my phone has lost the bunch of replies I had. I feel bad posting without the comments, and my phone keeps losing them.  Anyway everything has looked great as usual. 

Diane, love you're designs, what program do you use? I just got my machine about 2 months ago, but I always want something no one has, so looking into it as a Christmas gift from hubby maybe? I briefly looked at embrid, but not sure which program I need to digitize pictures and make words using my Disney font I have.

Loved the Cinderella dress and Charming, so amazing!

So I will post pics later, but I was trying to get an outfit done for Disney on Ice for DD2. Ran into many problems embroidering, due to trying to multitask and letting the wrong color run. I had spent about 3 hours on Cindi and charming, when the mice turned red. Ugh. So at 4 am, I quit. I did get my dd2, her shirt made, with sb and Philip, however, she won't wear it. I put it over a tshirt, so she wouldn't feel it, but still did not like it. Any certain fabrics better for sensitive children?

Sorry again for all the missed quotes I know there were many things that were wonderful.


----------



## nannye

Can someone explain to me the serger vs the over locker?


----------



## pyrxtc

nannye said:


> Can someone explain to me the serger vs the over locker?



A serger cuts off extra fabric and the over locker just sews over the edge.


----------



## PrincessMickey

pyrxtc said:


> Just trying to catch up. Everything looks really great but I'm sure I missed a  lot and there was way to much to quote but you all make me really, really want an embroidery machine. I'll have to live vicariously through all of you and my friend in Australia who just got one and has been posting her stuff on Facebook. I do love the girls Spiderman and Marvel stuff and the prince costume is coming along great. I think my favorites would have to be the potato head shirts. I really need to find some of that fabric to make a shirt or two for my nephew and a dress for my niece.
> 
> I should have been packing this week since I leave Wednesday morning, no packing has been done yet, but I was trying to find then trying to make a dress for my daughter for homecoming. Hard for both because she doesn't live with me so it was all done with no input from her . All she told me was neon was the theme for the dance. Try as I might, nothing neon found up near me anywhere, even fabric in neon was only found in lime green (which she won't wear) or orange. I got permission from her for hot pink but still nothing so I decided to make something, without telling her.
> 
> She will up tonight to see it for the first time. I don't know what she'll say but she is 15 and opinionated, won't be nice to save my feelings. I don't even know if it will fit her because I based the size of some quick measurements we did once just to see how sizes have changed from the 50's. I hope it fits.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then yesterday I asked if she got the paperwork to go to the dance, she doesn't go to the school so she needs permission, only to find out she is not going. they are going bowling instead.
> 
> I will still finish this dress. I used costume satin for the skirt and teal taffeta for the top with a pink star organza overlay which is really 3 colors and not just pink as you can see. The bottom need hemming and although the pattern says straight around, I think I'm going to make it asymmetrical and do shorter in front and longer in back. I have to play with it to figure it out exactly but I really should start packing so I don't forget anything.
> 
> I did finish the my Merida costume completely and corrected my mistakes on my boys bowling shirts and overlocked all the seams inside to make them pretty and put all buttons and button holes on them. No pictures of those but you'll see them in my trip pictures. I know I'm going to miss seeing a ton while I'm gone. I can't wait to catch up and I haven't even left yet. Once my kids are gone to school, I think I'll finish my laundry and get started on packing. Got to figure out what to pack, weatherbug says 80's but people coming back have said 100.



The dress looks great and hopefully she will have a reason to wear it soon. Have a great trip and can't wait to see all the outfits in action!!



cogero said:


> Diane are those your own design. I totally love those designs. I love the Daisy Dress.
> 
> Thanks Sunshine and D. I am hard on machines I am going to go look and possible buy the Janome. I need the back up since I need to take the Duetta for service. I also love the Janome dealer better than the Brother or the Baby Lock dealer. G said I could upgrade if I can find something I like later on so that is good news.
> 
> I have so much to do this weekend so I should have loads of sneaks, I also need to decide what I am actually making my family for our December trip so I can do an outfit or two a week.
> 
> Oh and I want to try my hand at my first tote bag I think I finally figured out how to do it after 2 years of looking at tutorials. I am so chicken to try anything new.



I was pretty intimidated the first time I made a tote bag but now I really enjoy sewing all types of bags. You'll do great!



VBAndrea said:


> This is the dress I made for Lisa -- she sort of designed it.  She drew me a pic of a red dress with the appliques on it like I did on the t.  I had to alter fabrics, but I think it turned out cute and it looks gorgeous on Lisa (pics are on Judy's ptr).  I intended it to be above the knee length but didn't cut enough off the shirt, so it sits below her knees but still looks fine (thankfully!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the shirt I did for Rachel -- she wanted one that said "Mater loves Rachel".  Sadly I can't make my Disney font do words, so I had to make due with built in machine font.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I finally made my dd a shirt with Heather's schnauzer but forgot to get a pic yesterday when she wore it -- though she was sooooo upset b/c she no one complimented her on it.



Love everything. The machine font looks just fine with Mater. Can't wait to see the new shirt, maybe if you told her we complimented on the shirt she would be happy!


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> I absolutely love those appliques! What a great idea to do the characters on flowers -- they really are fabulous
> 
> I also think you have become queen of knits -- I have never seen such a  variety of knit prints!  You are making me very jealous b/c my dd loves knits and I am on fabric purchasing hiatus (well, except for the wolf fabric that was in Walmart's remnant bin).


Thanks Andrea!  I based the designs on a set of pins that were out several years ago. I still have to finish the set.  I think there are two more that I want to digitize.

I constantly shop for deals on the knit fabrics.  I picked up that daisy knit fabric over the summer.  It was a deal because it was on clearance for $2 per yard.  I bought all that was left on the bolt, which I think was around 3 yards.  I have enough left for at least one more outfit from it.  You'll probably see something made out of it for the spring.  I really like some stuff that Joanns has in the new Doodles line that they carry.  But I am trying to sew from what is in my stash right now.  I have a ton of fabric in my closet and I really need to whittle it down.  I should use some of my scraps to make some of your beautiful patchwork twirl skirts.



VBAndrea said:


> This is the dress I made for Lisa -- she sort of designed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the shirt I did for Rachel -- she wanted one that said "Mater loves Rachel".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I finally made my dd a shirt with Heather's schnauzer but forgot to get a pic yesterday when she wore it -- though she was sooooo upset b/c she no one complimented her on it.


The dress is adorable.  Is that bias tape on the bottom?  If so, did you make it?  If it isn't how did you do that green trim?

Sorry nobody commented on the doggy shirt.  



BabyRapunzel said:


> Diane, love you're designs, what program do you use? I just got my machine about 2 months ago, but I always want something no one has, so looking into it as a Christmas gift from hubby maybe? I briefly looked at embrid, but not sure which program I need to digitize pictures and make words using my Disney font I have.
> 
> So I will post pics later, but I was trying to get an outfit done for Disney on Ice for DD2. Ran into many problems embroidering, due to trying to multitask and letting the wrong color run. I had spent about 3 hours on Cindi and charming, when the mice turned red. Ugh. So at 4 am, I quit. I did get my dd2, her shirt made, with sb and Philip, however, she won't wear it. I put it over a tshirt, so she wouldn't feel it, but still did not like it. Any certain fabrics better for sensitive children?



I bought Masterworks 2 for my digitizing.  It was much more complicated to learn than I expected.  I thought I'd be able to sit right down and make designs.  But there is a ton to learn.  I then bought a 4 dvd set that had several hours of lessons on it to learn what to do.  I'm still learning but I am much better than when I started out and I really enjoy it.  

Sorry you ran into so many issues with your design.  Can you buy some fabric markers and color the mice so that they turn the correct color?  

If your daughter has sensitive skin, you should get some tender touch to iron onto the back of your designs.  It makes it a lot more comfortable for kids to wear.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Diane, thanks about the tender touch idea, I do have some I was going to use.

Here is the shirt I made for dd2. Once before she actually wore a cotton tshirt with an embroidered design with no tender touch on it with no problem. I was just trying that one on her and she wouldn't take it off. However, this one she wanted off right away. I felt the fabric and it felt kinda soft. The only thing, I can think of is maybe the neck is just a little tight. Like I said, she had a tshirt under this when she tried it on, so it couldn't have been scratchy. I was going to add a ruffle at the bottom, but won't bother if she won't wear it. Any ideas on softer fabric to use next time or why she doesn't like this shirt on? She loves sleeping beauty and Philip.


----------



## billwendy

BabyRapunzel said:


> Diane, thanks about the tender touch idea, I do have some I was going to use.
> 
> Here is the shirt I made for dd2. Once before she actually wore a cotton tshirt with an embroidered design with no tender touch on it with no problem. I was just trying that one on her and she wouldn't take it off. However, this one she wanted off right away. I felt the fabric and it felt kinda soft. The only thing, I can think of is maybe the neck is just a little tight. Like I said, she had a tshirt under this when she tried it on, so it couldn't have been scratchy. I was going to add a ruffle at the bottom, but won't bother if she won't wear it. Any ideas on softer fabric to use next time or why she doesn't like this shirt on? She loves sleeping beauty and Philip.



That is really pretty!!!! I love it!!!

Happy Weekend everyone, anyone doing anything fun this weekend?


----------



## Yoshiandi

BabyRapunzel said:


> Where did you get that design??? I LOVE it!


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Verytrulyurstoo on etsy. She also has a Facebook page. I love her designs, very detailed, but the colors listed sometimes need a little tweeking for me, my machine doesn't always read the colors correctly, so I refer to the picture and the stitch map the first time I stitch it.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

BabyRapunzel...I would guess the neck is tight.  If changing out the elastic doesn't work you could try shirring it, I usually do 2-3 rows spaced the width of the presser foot apart, about half an inch from,the finished edge on my DD's stuff.  She doesn't like the feeling of elastic at the neck, but is fine with shirring.  The embroidery is too awesome for her not to wear it!


----------



## dianemom2

BabyRapunzel said:


> Diane, thanks about the tender touch idea, I do have some I was going to use.
> 
> Here is the shirt I made for dd2. Once before she actually wore a cotton tshirt with an embroidered design with no tender touch on it with no problem. I was just trying that one on her and she wouldn't take it off. However, this one she wanted off right away. I felt the fabric and it felt kinda soft. The only thing, I can think of is maybe the neck is just a little tight. Like I said, she had a tshirt under this when she tried it on, so it couldn't have been scratchy. I was going to add a ruffle at the bottom, but won't bother if she won't wear it. Any ideas on softer fabric to use next time or why she doesn't like this shirt on? She loves sleeping beauty and Philip.


That same shirt style works great with knit fabrics.  But I shirr the top and sleeves instead of making a casing.  The knit fabrics make it too thick for a casing to look nice at the neckline.  I usually do a lettuce edge on my serger and then do the shirring on the sewing machine.  I don't know if you have a serger though.

It is such a pretty top!  I hope you can get it all worked out.



billwendy said:


> Happy Weekend everyone, anyone doing anything fun this weekend?


Hopefully we will go apple picking tomorrow.  They are calling for severe thunderstorms at some point in the afternoon so we will have to plan around when those are supposed to arrive here.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> BabyRapunzel...I would guess the neck is tight.  If changing out the elastic doesn't work you could try shirring it, I usually do 2-3 rows spaced the width of the presser foot apart, about half an inch from,the finished edge on my DD's stuff.


I do it the same way!  The shirring makes it much stretchier around the neck.  I also use the shirring on the sleeves.  I was afraid of shirring for a long time.  It looked like it would be hard but it really is easy.  The only part I don't like it hand winding my bobbins.  I've tried winding them on the machine but my machine does not cooperate with the elastic thread very nicely.


----------



## jessica52877

New Big Give posted! This one is a bit different as we are mainly filling holes and doing pixie dust! Hope this link works! The "new" board doesn't agree with me always!

http://www.disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi?action=display&board=1&thread=78&page=1


----------



## love to stitch

VBAndrea said:


> This is the dress I made for Lisa -- she sort of designed it.  She drew me a pic of a red dress with the appliques on it like I did on the t.  I had to alter fabrics, but I think it turned out cute and it looks gorgeous on Lisa (pics are on Judy's ptr).  I intended it to be above the knee length but didn't cut enough off the shirt, so it sits below her knees but still looks fine (thankfully!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the shirt I did for Rachel -- she wanted one that said "Mater loves Rachel".  Sadly I can't make my Disney font do words, so I had to make due with built in machine font.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I finally made my dd a shirt with Heather's schnauzer but forgot to get a pic yesterday when she wore it -- though she was sooooo upset b/c she no one complimented her on it.



I thought I had commented on your dress and shirt yesterday but I don't see my post. So...I think they both look great.



BabyRapunzel said:


> Diane, thanks about the tender touch idea, I do have some I was going to use.
> 
> Here is the shirt I made for dd2. Once before she actually wore a cotton tshirt with an embroidered design with no tender touch on it with no problem. I was just trying that one on her and she wouldn't take it off. However, this one she wanted off right away. I felt the fabric and it felt kinda soft. The only thing, I can think of is maybe the neck is just a little tight. Like I said, she had a tshirt under this when she tried it on, so it couldn't have been scratchy. I was going to add a ruffle at the bottom, but won't bother if she won't wear it. Any ideas on softer fabric to use next time or why she doesn't like this shirt on? She loves sleeping beauty and Philip.



That is a very pretty shirt.


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> Thanks Andrea!  I based the designs on a set of pins that were out several years ago. I still have to finish the set.  I think there are two more that I want to digitize.
> 
> I constantly shop for deals on the knit fabrics.  I picked up that daisy knit fabric over the summer.  It was a deal because it was on clearance for $2 per yard.  I bought all that was left on the bolt, which I think was around 3 yards.  I have enough left for at least one more outfit from it.  You'll probably see something made out of it for the spring.  I really like some stuff that Joanns has in the new Doodles line that they carry.  But I am trying to sew from what is in my stash right now.  I have a ton of fabric in my closet and I really need to whittle it down.  I should use some of my scraps to make some of your beautiful patchwork twirl skirts.
> 
> 
> The dress is adorable.  Is that bias tape on the bottom?  If so, did you make it?  If it isn't how did you do that green trim?
> 
> Sorry nobody commented on the doggy shirt.



Diane, the green is supposed to be bias tape but I decided to make it easier on myself.  

It is based on this design but of course I just looked at the pic and didn't follow her instructions:
http://patches.typepad.com/notes_from_the_patch/2011/06/tutorial-tuesday-37-tee-shirt-dresses.html

But look at the link, because in her pic you can see how the top row lays over the ruffle on the bottom of the skirt.

What I did was cut my ruffle single layer -- I think I made it 4 or 5 inches.  I cut the green fabric in 2" widths and folded it in half wrong sides together and ironed.  I then pinned this to the right side of the ruffle and sew it on and then serged and I think I top stitched on the ruffle (but I can't remember!).  Does that make sense?  If not I will have to draw a pic or make another one and take pics along the way.  It was way easier than making bias tape.  I did the same for the layer of green trim between the ruffle and skirt.  I sewed the 2" folded fabric (iron wrong sides together) to the skirt and then I sewed the ruffle onto it (both the skirt and middle green trim) without catching the bottom of the green trim in the ruffle.  Does that at all make sense?  I am never very good at explaining things.  But if you look at the pics in the link hopefully you can figure our how I did it and IMO made it easier.  I often get ideas looking at things and figure out my own way to do them.  I'm not much of a pattern girl when it comes to making skirts.  And then of course I just attached the skirt to the t to make it a dress -- I was a little worried because I never tried this before but it was painless / easy peasy.



BabyRapunzel said:


> Diane, thanks about the tender touch idea, I do have some I was going to use.
> 
> Here is the shirt I made for dd2. Once before she actually wore a cotton tshirt with an embroidered design with no tender touch on it with no problem. I was just trying that one on her and she wouldn't take it off. However, this one she wanted off right away. I felt the fabric and it felt kinda soft. The only thing, I can think of is maybe the neck is just a little tight. Like I said, she had a tshirt under this when she tried it on, so it couldn't have been scratchy. I was going to add a ruffle at the bottom, but won't bother if she won't wear it. Any ideas on softer fabric to use next time or why she doesn't like this shirt on? She loves sleeping beauty and Philip.


I love the applique!  I hope loosening the neckline works.


----------



## VBAndrea

ETA: NEVER MIND --  I am going to use felt b/c I found another tut that used felt on both sides and it looks decent and will be easiest to do -- my dd will have to suffer if it's too heavy!



QUESTION????

Advice needed on fabric to use to make bird wings -- most I see use felt but I think that would be heavy and not flow well.  Costume satin would be pretty but  it frays too much and I have to round/curve the ends of the feathers so I want something I can just cut and not hem.  I am going for a look similar to this:

http://www.coolest-homemade-costumes.com/coolest-jewel-from-rio-bird-costume-4.html

Obviously I would use scarlet macaw colors though -- this lady used felt but wouldn't that get heavy???  

DD is doing a report on the scarlet macaw on Friday and the report is written as if she is the bird so she wants to dress the part.  Why she couldn't have gotten an easier Amazon animal is beyond me.  But, she will wear it for Halloween   Report is due on Friday though so I need to start this tomorrow!  

I have seen boas used too which I like but dd thinks looks too fluffy


----------



## PrincessMickey

BabyRapunzel said:


> Diane, thanks about the tender touch idea, I do have some I was going to use.
> 
> Here is the shirt I made for dd2. Once before she actually wore a cotton tshirt with an embroidered design with no tender touch on it with no problem. I was just trying that one on her and she wouldn't take it off. However, this one she wanted off right away. I felt the fabric and it felt kinda soft. The only thing, I can think of is maybe the neck is just a little tight. Like I said, she had a tshirt under this when she tried it on, so it couldn't have been scratchy. I was going to add a ruffle at the bottom, but won't bother if she won't wear it. Any ideas on softer fabric to use next time or why she doesn't like this shirt on? She loves sleeping beauty and Philip.



Very cute! My first thought would be to loosen the elastic but shirring would probably work too. I hope you can figure something out thought because it is too cute not to wear.



billwendy said:


> That is really pretty!!!! I love it!!!
> 
> Happy Weekend everyone, anyone doing anything fun this weekend?



Happy Weekend to you too!! We have no plans this weekend. We might go to the zoo tomorrow but we will see. We have a membership and didn't go all summer, it was too hot here all summer so now that it's cooling off we might try to go. I'm really anxious to go to the pumpkin patch too but I really should wait a week or two on that one. What are you up to this weekend?



VBAndrea said:


> QUESTION????
> 
> Advice needed on fabric to use to make bird wings -- most I see use felt but I think that would be heavy and not flow well.  Costume satin would be pretty but  it frays too much and I have to round/curve the ends of the feathers so I want something I can just cut and not hem.  I am going for a look similar to this:
> 
> http://www.coolest-homemade-costumes.com/coolest-jewel-from-rio-bird-costume-4.html
> 
> Obviously I would use scarlet macaw colors though -- this lady used felt but wouldn't that get heavy???
> 
> DD is doing a report on the scarlet macaw on Friday and the report is written as if she is the bird so she wants to dress the part.  Why she couldn't have gotten an easier Amazon animal is beyond me.  But, she will wear it for Halloween   Report is due on Friday though so I need to start this tomorrow!
> 
> I have seen boas used too which I like but dd thinks looks too fluffy



That's a great idea and looks good. I don't think the felt would be too heavy unless she was planning on wearing it for a long time but maybe using a knit might make it a bit lighter.


----------



## VBAndrea

PrincessMickey said:


> That's a great idea and looks good. I don't think the felt would be too heavy unless she was planning on wearing it for a long time but maybe using a knit might make it a bit lighter.


I decided to just go with felt b/c it's on sale and I have a 15% off coupon which is also off sale items   Off to Joann's .....


----------



## BabyRapunzel

VBAndrea said:
			
		

> QUESTION????
> 
> Advice needed on fabric to use to make bird wings -- most I see use felt but I think that would be heavy and not flow well.  Costume satin would be pretty but  it frays too much and I have to round/curve the ends of the feathers so I want something I can just cut and not hem.  I am going for a look similar to this:
> 
> http://www.coolest-homemade-costumes.com/coolest-jewel-from-rio-bird-costume-4.html
> 
> Obviously I would use scarlet macaw colors though -- this lady used felt but wouldn't that get heavy???
> 
> DD is doing a report on the scarlet macaw on Friday and the report is written as if she is the bird so she wants to dress the part.  Why she couldn't have gotten an easier Amazon animal is beyond me.  But, she will wear it for Halloween   Report is due on Friday though so I need to start this tomorrow!
> 
> I have seen boas used too which I like but dd thinks looks too fluffy



That costume is sooo cute, but I have no idea what fabric to use. Good luck and can't wait for pics!

Thanks for all the advice on the shirring. I will start by loosening the elastic, then try the elastic a little different, without the little ruffly pat at the top. Then I guess I will be brave and try shirring, but it scares me. You guys made it sound doable though. I won't be able to get to it for awhile as dd2 is sick, so we are just going to relax for a few days. Bummer because the weather looks gorgeous today. Hope everyone enjoys their weekend!


----------



## miprender

goteamwood said:


> IMG_3638 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> Jen



Great job.




BorkBorkBork said:


> A
> I need a guide to stabilizer. It seems like it makes all the difference and it's so hard (for me) to know what to use for what project. I have been using tearaway on the tshirts I've made and they stitch out well so hopefully that's correct. I've used heavyweight on wovens, fleece and this hoodie which was a thin sweatshirt material. I just want to use the right stuff!



I actually use Cut Away on everything. It is much stronger than tear away.



McDuck said:


> I told myself if I got all the paper patterns cut out for the projects I've got left on the massive costuming I took on for my brother, that I'd reward myself with trying out my new embroidery machine on a stitch-out.
> 
> Here's my first test-stitch out completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a big enough piece I think I'm going to use it for something for Miss K.
> 
> Oh, and since I now have two machines, I joined the naming club.    My Kenmore (Janome clone) has been named Samwise, since it's been loyal, dependable, and hardworking.  And my PE770 is Gandalf, since it will make magic.



 My son would love those names if I started naming my machines. He wants to be Frodo for Halloween.



kgleine said:


> everyones projects look great!!! im horrible at replying.... especially on my phone... it hates the site.



The costume is so cute.We leave in 12 days and I still have so many shirts to make But I did finish 2 today and working on another in a minute.

How long are you going to be there. We will be there Oct 4-8th and going to the party on the 5th.



dianemom2 said:


> I finished up a couple of projects today.  I did all the appliques for the sundress and capris a couple of months ago.  Then they got buried in my project pile and I forgot about them.  I found them on Tuesday when I did a little, much needed cleaning in the sewing room.  I had put the project aside because I initially I did the appliques directly onto the flowered fabric.  I really didn't like it.  When I found it on Tuesday I decided to cut the appliques out and sew them onto other panels of fabric.  I left the bodice alone because that would have been too much trouble to take apart and change.  I also left the capris alone because I thought that the Red Queen stood enough on them.
> 
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I did the Daisy applique on the front.



Everything is so cute. I love all those appliques. Someday you will have to start selling them



pyrxtc said:


> J
> She will up tonight to see it for the first time. I don't know what she'll say but she is 15 and opinionated, won't be nice to save my feelings. I don't even know if it will fit her because I based the size of some quick measurements we did once just to see how sizes have changed from the 50's. I hope it fits.....



So pretty.



VBAndrea said:


> This is the dress I made for Lisa -- she sort of designed it.  She drew me a pic of a red dress with the appliques on it like I did on the t.  I had to alter fabrics, but I think it turned out cute and it looks gorgeous on Lisa (pics are on Judy's ptr).  I intended it to be above the knee length but didn't cut enough off the shirt, so it sits below her knees but still looks fine (thankfully!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the shirt I did for Rachel -- she wanted one that said "Mater loves Rachel".  Sadly I can't make my Disney font do words, so I had to make due with built in machine font.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I finally made my dd a shirt with Heather's schnauzer but forgot to get a pic yesterday when she wore it -- though she was sooooo upset b/c she no one complimented her on it.



Love everything you made for Judy. 

Too funny that you daughter got upset But that is great that she wants people to notice your awesome work.



BabyRapunzel said:


>



That is cute. I have a whole bunch of VTU's designs but haven't stitched anything out yet.


----------



## billwendy

It was such a beautiful day that we decided to go down the beach! You never know when your last beach day will be once you hit September. We went on the boardwalk for just a little bit to get Tim an Angry Birds Phillie's shirt for his birthday - I was soooo bummed I couldnt get a slice of pizza, I knew it wouldnt agree with me these days!!!  It was nice because we brought Tigger too - my puppy will be 1 in a few weeks!!! I cant believe it!!! He is such a hoot - I am so thankful for him!!




If there is anyone who'd like to make a Tshirt for Noah's older brother or sister, it would be greatly appreciated!!! Their Big give is looking Great!! Jessica posted a new one today too for a little cutie pie!!!!


----------



## nannye

I am the proud new owner of a Singer Serger 14SH764

The sewing store was having a sale and we hadn't yet looked there after a bad experience before but decided to go it. Their cheapest model was $400 on sale for $379.99 not a big sale but after finally seeing the serger in action and talking to the saleslady who I gave the chance to talk me into a different one and she did not. I decided to buy it. She showed us the different models but remained pretty firm that the singer model would fit my needs as our first serger and still a beginner and it was not necessary to move up to a higher priced serger. 

Heres hoping all works well. I have never gone in and just bought something without looking at the exact reviews on that model. 

Next Step: Brother PE770
Erin


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> Diane, the green is supposed to be bias tape but I decided to make it easier on myself.
> 
> It is based on this design but of course I just looked at the pic and didn't follow her instructions:
> http://patches.typepad.com/notes_from_the_patch/2011/06/tutorial-tuesday-37-tee-shirt-dresses.html
> 
> But look at the link, because in her pic you can see how the top row lays over the ruffle on the bottom of the skirt.
> 
> What I did was cut my ruffle single layer -- I think I made it 4 or 5 inches.  I cut the green fabric in 2" widths and folded it in half wrong sides together and ironed.  I then pinned this to the right side of the ruffle and sew it on and then serged and I think I top stitched on the ruffle (but I can't remember!).  Does that make sense?  If not I will have to draw a pic or make another one and take pics along the way.  It was way easier than making bias tape.  I did the same for the layer of green trim between the ruffle and skirt.  I sewed the 2" folded fabric (iron wrong sides together) to the skirt and then I sewed the ruffle onto it (both the skirt and middle green trim) without catching the bottom of the green trim in the ruffle.  Does that at all make sense?  I am never very good at explaining things.  But if you look at the pics in the link hopefully you can figure our how I did it and IMO made it easier.  I often get ideas looking at things and figure out my own way to do them.  I'm not much of a pattern girl when it comes to making skirts.  And then of course I just attached the skirt to the t to make it a dress -- I was a little worried because I never tried this before but it was painless / easy peasy.


That seems to make sense to me.  So you made it more like a band at the bottom instead of like bias tape.  I do a wide band on the bottom of a lot of dresses because I like the contrasting color and it saves you from having to hem stuff.  And I don't really like hemming stuff too much.



VBAndrea said:


> QUESTION????
> 
> Advice needed on fabric to use to make bird wings -- most I see use felt but I think that would be heavy and not flow well.  Costume satin would be pretty but  it frays too much and I have to round/curve the ends of the feathers so I want something I can just cut and not hem.  I am going for a look similar to this:
> 
> http://www.coolest-homemade-costume...ds is time and rest.  I hope that is correct.


----------



## billwendy

Oh Diane!! I hope your doggie is okay!!!! You cant even give her a baby aspirin to help with the pain if she needs it??? Poor baby!!!


----------



## cogero

nannye said:


> I am the proud new owner of a Singer Serger 14SH764
> 
> The sewing store was having a sale and we hadn't yet looked there after a bad experience before but decided to go it. Their cheapest model was $400 on sale for $379.99 not a big sale but after finally seeing the serger in action and talking to the saleslady who I gave the chance to talk me into a different one and she did not. I decided to buy it. She showed us the different models but remained pretty firm that the singer model would fit my needs as our first serger and still a beginner and it was not necessary to move up to a higher priced serger.



Congrats on your serger. You will love it. I love when I hear that sewing stores aren't overselling machines. That makes me trust a store more.



dianemom2 said:


> I will start selling them eventually.  I have just wanted to make sure that I work out the kinks in the various designs and make sure they stitch out nicely.  I hate designs with needless thread changes and a million tiny pieces that should have been done as fill instead of applique.  I am close to being satisfied with my designs.
> 
> So this morning my husband woke up at 6 am to let the dog out.  She scampered off the deck and next thing we knew she was squealing and yelping.  It woke the whole house up (including the 2 girls we had here for sleepovers).  My husband rushed out and got the dog because he thought that the fox had attacked her but it just turned out that the fox happened to be running through the yard.  The vet thinks she either tore something in her leg or sprained her little, tiny doggy wrist.  The x-rays didn't show any breaks thank goodness.  She still won't put any weight on it and cries when her leg gets touched.  We can't give her any pain medication because she can't tolerate it.  The vet said that all she really needs is time and rest.  I hope that is correct.



Your poor puppy. Saying a prayer she will rest.

Yeah for eventually selling your designs. I hear you on thread changes.


----------



## PurpleEars

McDuck said:


> I told myself if I got all the paper patterns cut out for the projects I've got left on the massive costuming I took on for my brother, that I'd reward myself with trying out my new embroidery machine on a stitch-out.
> 
> Worked like a dream!  I am so excited and can't wait to be able to post such lovelies as many of you do!!!!
> 
> Here's my first test-stitch out completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a big enough piece I think I'm going to use it for something for Miss K.
> 
> Oh, and since I now have two machines, I joined the naming club. My Kenmore (Janome clone) has been named Samwise, since it's been loyal, dependable, and hardworking.  And my PE770 is Gandalf, since it will make magic.
> 
> Here's Gandalf before he had to get boxed up again.  We haven't figured out where "home" will be, haven't gotten a carry case to put him in, and until I finish the final 3 costumes for my brother, I can't really take the time to play with it more.  But, I will be embroidering Miss K's birthday outfit!



Congrats on your new machine. I can't wait to see what you make with it!



kgleine said:


> not done, but getting there. ignore my pinned on buttons and cuffs... i was resolving issues.... but yeah, other than those couple things, its almost freaking done. thank goodness. but the thing is as pretty inside as it is outside  9 days. 9 days to finish my sons hamish bear costume, my wig, clean, pack... yeah... oh and work 45 hrs... well 62 if you count this week still... you know.
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> everyones projects look great!!! im horrible at replying.... especially on my phone... it hates the site.



This costume is looking great!



dianemom2 said:


> I finished up a couple of projects today.  I did all the appliques for the sundress and capris a couple of months ago.  Then they got buried in my project pile and I forgot about them.  I found them on Tuesday when I did a little, much needed cleaning in the sewing room.  I had put the project aside because I initially I did the appliques directly onto the flowered fabric.  I really didn't like it.  When I found it on Tuesday I decided to cut the appliques out and sew them onto other panels of fabric.  I left the bodice alone because that would have been too much trouble to take apart and change.  I also left the capris alone because I thought that the Red Queen stood enough on them.
> 
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I remembered that I back in the summer I bought some t-shirt material with bright colored daisies all over it.  So I made this:



Nice job on the outfits! I really like the Minnie applique.



pyrxtc said:


> Just trying to catch up. Everything looks really great but I'm sure I missed a  lot and there was way to much to quote but you all make me really, really want an embroidery machine. I'll have to live vicariously through all of you and my friend in Australia who just got one and has been posting her stuff on Facebook. I do love the girls Spiderman and Marvel stuff and the prince costume is coming along great. I think my favorites would have to be the potato head shirts. I really need to find some of that fabric to make a shirt or two for my nephew and a dress for my niece.
> 
> I should have been packing this week since I leave Wednesday morning, no packing has been done yet, but I was trying to find then trying to make a dress for my daughter for homecoming. Hard for both because she doesn't live with me so it was all done with no input from her . All she told me was neon was the theme for the dance. Try as I might, nothing neon found up near me anywhere, even fabric in neon was only found in lime green (which she won't wear) or orange. I got permission from her for hot pink but still nothing so I decided to make something, without telling her.
> 
> She will up tonight to see it for the first time. I don't know what she'll say but she is 15 and opinionated, won't be nice to save my feelings. I don't even know if it will fit her because I based the size of some quick measurements we did once just to see how sizes have changed from the 50's. I hope it fits.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then yesterday I asked if she got the paperwork to go to the dance, she doesn't go to the school so she needs permission, only to find out she is not going. they are going bowling instead.
> 
> I will still finish this dress. I used costume satin for the skirt and teal taffeta for the top with a pink star organza overlay which is really 3 colors and not just pink as you can see. The bottom need hemming and although the pattern says straight around, I think I'm going to make it asymmetrical and do shorter in front and longer in back. I have to play with it to figure it out exactly but I really should start packing so I don't forget anything.
> 
> I did finish the my Merida costume completely and corrected my mistakes on my boys bowling shirts and overlocked all the seams inside to make them pretty and put all buttons and button holes on them. No pictures of those but you'll see them in my trip pictures. I know I'm going to miss seeing a ton while I'm gone. I can't wait to catch up and I haven't even left yet. Once my kids are gone to school, I think I'll finish my laundry and get started on packing. Got to figure out what to pack, weatherbug says 80's but people coming back have said 100.



That is a very nice dress. I hope it will fit your daugther and she will get a chance to wear it to a special event.



VBAndrea said:


> This is the dress I made for Lisa -- she sort of designed it.  She drew me a pic of a red dress with the appliques on it like I did on the t.  I had to alter fabrics, but I think it turned out cute and it looks gorgeous on Lisa (pics are on Judy's ptr).  I intended it to be above the knee length but didn't cut enough off the shirt, so it sits below her knees but still looks fine (thankfully!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the shirt I did for Rachel -- she wanted one that said "Mater loves Rachel".  Sadly I can't make my Disney font do words, so I had to make due with built in machine font.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I finally made my dd a shirt with Heather's schnauzer but forgot to get a pic yesterday when she wore it -- though she was sooooo upset b/c she no one complimented her on it.



The dress looks great. It is funny that your DD got upset about no one noticing her outfit.



BabyRapunzel said:


> Diane, thanks about the tender touch idea, I do have some I was going to use.
> 
> Here is the shirt I made for dd2. Once before she actually wore a cotton tshirt with an embroidered design with no tender touch on it with no problem. I was just trying that one on her and she wouldn't take it off. However, this one she wanted off right away. I felt the fabric and it felt kinda soft. The only thing, I can think of is maybe the neck is just a little tight. Like I said, she had a tshirt under this when she tried it on, so it couldn't have been scratchy. I was going to add a ruffle at the bottom, but won't bother if she won't wear it. Any ideas on softer fabric to use next time or why she doesn't like this shirt on? She loves sleeping beauty and Philip.



It is a very pretty top. I hope adjusting the neckline will do the trick.



billwendy said:


> It was such a beautiful day that we decided to go down the beach! You never know when your last beach day will be once you hit September. We went on the boardwalk for just a little bit to get Tim an Angry Birds Phillie's shirt for his birthday - I was soooo bummed I couldnt get a slice of pizza, I knew it wouldnt agree with me these days!!!  It was nice because we brought Tigger too - my puppy will be 1 in a few weeks!!! I cant believe it!!! He is such a hoot - I am so thankful for him!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there is anyone who'd like to make a Tshirt for Noah's older brother or sister, it would be greatly appreciated!!! Their Big give is looking Great!! Jessica posted a new one today too for a little cutie pie!!!!



I am glad that you can enjoy the beach. Hopefully you can enjoy a piece of pizza the next time you go!



nannye said:


> I am the proud new owner of a Singer Serger 14SH764
> 
> The sewing store was having a sale and we hadn't yet looked there after a bad experience before but decided to go it. Their cheapest model was $400 on sale for $379.99 not a big sale but after finally seeing the serger in action and talking to the saleslady who I gave the chance to talk me into a different one and she did not. I decided to buy it. She showed us the different models but remained pretty firm that the singer model would fit my needs as our first serger and still a beginner and it was not necessary to move up to a higher priced serger.
> 
> Heres hoping all works well. I have never gone in and just bought something without looking at the exact reviews on that model.
> 
> Next Step: Brother PE770
> Erin



Congrats! I have been very happy with my Singer serger so I hope it will work well for you.



dianemom2 said:


> So this morning my husband woke up at 6 am to let the dog out.  She scampered off the deck and next thing we knew she was squealing and yelping.  It woke the whole house up (including the 2 girls we had here for sleepovers).  My husband rushed out and got the dog because he thought that the fox had attacked her but it just turned out that the fox happened to be running through the yard.  The vet thinks she either tore something in her leg or sprained her little, tiny doggy wrist.  The x-rays didn't show any breaks thank goodness.  She still won't put any weight on it and cries when her leg gets touched.  We can't give her any pain medication because she can't tolerate it.  The vet said that all she really needs is time and rest.  I hope that is correct.



Oh no! I hope your dog will recover quickly. Poor thing!


----------



## miprender

Wendy... Tigger is a cutie pie 

Diane I hope you dog feels better. Sounds like D's dog had the same thing last week too. It must be contagious.


----------



## kgleine

officially done! still need to finish sons hamish costume...


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

kgleine said:
			
		

> officially done! still need to finish sons hamish costume...



Wow! Those are both amazing!! I am just starting sewing and those are both beautiful!


----------



## kgleine

4HppyCamprs said:


> Wow! Those are both amazing!! I am just starting sewing and those are both beautiful!



thank you! we all start somewhere and my advice is to try anything, because you dont know what you can do till you try


----------



## VBAndrea

nannye said:


> I am the proud new owner of a Singer Serger 14SH764
> 
> The sewing store was having a sale and we hadn't yet looked there after a bad experience before but decided to go it. Their cheapest model was $400 on sale for $379.99 not a big sale but after finally seeing the serger in action and talking to the saleslady who I gave the chance to talk me into a different one and she did not. I decided to buy it. She showed us the different models but remained pretty firm that the singer model would fit my needs as our first serger and still a beginner and it was not necessary to move up to a higher priced serger.
> 
> Heres hoping all works well. I have never gone in and just bought something without looking at the exact reviews on that model.
> 
> Next Step: Brother PE770
> Erin


Congrats on your serger!  I hope you love it.  I use mine all the time and I just have a cheapy, but it does the job.



billwendy said:


> It was such a beautiful day that we decided to go down the beach! You never know when your last beach day will be once you hit September. We went on the boardwalk for just a little bit to get Tim an Angry Birds Phillie's shirt for his birthday - I was soooo bummed I couldnt get a slice of pizza, I knew it wouldnt agree with me these days!!!  It was nice because we brought Tigger too - my puppy will be 1 in a few weeks!!! I cant believe it!!! He is such a hoot - I am so thankful for him!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there is anyone who'd like to make a Tshirt for Noah's older brother or sister, it would be greatly appreciated!!! Their Big give is looking Great!! Jessica posted a new one today too for a little cutie pie!!!!


So cute!  Sorry about not having pizza.  That had to be hard.  I try to eat healthy, but I still love having the option of having things that aren't so healthy but are really tasty once in a while.


dianemom2 said:


> That seems to make sense to me.  So you made it more like a band at the bottom instead of like bias tape.  I do a wide band on the bottom of a lot of dresses because I like the contrasting color and it saves you from having to hem stuff.  And I don't really like hemming stuff too much.
> 
> So this morning my husband woke up at 6 am to let the dog out.  She scampered off the deck and next thing we knew she was squealing and yelping.  It woke the whole house up (including the 2 girls we had here for sleepovers).  My husband rushed out and got the dog because he thought that the fox had attacked her but it just turned out that the fox happened to be running through the yard.  The vet thinks she either tore something in her leg or sprained her little, tiny doggy wrist.  The x-rays didn't show any breaks thank goodness.  She still won't put any weight on it and cries when her leg gets touched.  We can't give her any pain medication because she can't tolerate it.  The vet said that all she really needs is time and rest.  I hope that is correct.


Yes, basically a really tiny band!  I never thought about the fact it saved me from hemming.

I hope your doggie is doing better today.  



kgleine said:


> officially done! still need to finish sons hamish costume...


  That really is the prettiest Cindy I have ever seen.


----------



## dianemom2

billwendy said:


> Oh Diane!! I hope your doggie is okay!!!! You cant even give her a baby aspirin to help with the pain if she needs it??? Poor baby!!!


No the poor little thing can't tolerate any kind of pain medication.  She seems to be allergic to it and it also makes her aggressive instead of relaxing her.  She turns from a normal, cute little doggy into a snarling maniac when we give her something.  We've tried several different medications.  We found out when we had her spayed.  Poor thing ran around in circles for 2 days crying and squealing then snarling at us when we got close to her.  We kept calling the vet but he told us there was nothing wrong.  Needless to say, we changed vets immediately after that incident.



cogero said:


> Your poor puppy. Saying a prayer she will rest.


Thanks!  We kept her in her crate yesterday.  Today she is out of the crate and seems just slightly better today.



PurpleEars said:


> Nice job on the outfits! I really like the Minnie applique.
> 
> Oh no! I hope your dog will recover quickly. Poor thing!


Thanks!

Trinket does seem to be slightly improved today.



miprender said:


> Diane I hope you dog feels better. Sounds like D's dog had the same thing last week too. It must be contagious.


It does sound just like what happened to D's dog.  But we know exactly when it happened and with her dog, they had no idea.



kgleine said:


> officially done! still need to finish sons hamish costume...


Those are some amazing costumes!  You two will be the perfect Cindy and Prince Charming!  Disney is going to offer you a job as a costume designer some day!


----------



## Tami0220

dianemom2 said:


> I hope your furbaby is better. My hubby took our dogs out to walk to my son's house right behind ours. A coyote grabbed my chunky chihuahua. DH just had knee surgery, son is disabled with back problems but the too of them and my pit mix took off after the coyote. Pit mix got her back. Fortunately just puncture wounds and general bruising. 3 yrs ago coyote got son's puppy, broke neck in two spots but she is just a  bundle of joy today. We have been blessed twice now.
> 
> Love, love, love the Cinderella and Prince outfits and all of the other goodies. I need to get busy. I have been making ruffle butt diaper covers as well as princess dresses. Granddaughter is 5 months old but making 4T princess dresses for a planned cruise. As well as a bunch of tiny clothes. Darn those seams are hard to sew, lol


----------



## billwendy

Oh Tami - that is sooooo scarey!!! So glad you got your doggie back!!

This morning was a little scarey here. We live right across the parking lot from a little local church. The Pastor (our neighbor Aaron) was walking across the parking lot and a man who was obviously under the influence of something jumped out at him - Im not sure if he hit him or not - I heard yelling and Tigger started barking - another man ran out of the church to help Pastor Aaron, but I didnt know what to do - I got my cell to call 911 but then the police pulled up - so sad....Yes, a church is a place that people can come to when they need help, but is there really a need to attack the pastor who could help you????  I feel like I should bake a plate of brownies or something and take them over to his family...they are doing a lot of good in our town, and I dont want this to discourage them, you know?


----------



## PurpleEars

kgleine said:


> officially done! still need to finish sons hamish costume...



Wow wow wow! They are the best costumes I have ever seen! Please post action pics when you get a chance please.



billwendy said:


> This morning was a little scarey here. We live right across the parking lot from a little local church. The Pastor (our neighbor Aaron) was walking across the parking lot and a man who was obviously under the influence of something jumped out at him - Im not sure if he hit him or not - I heard yelling and Tigger started barking - another man ran out of the church to help Pastor Aaron, but I didnt know what to do - I got my cell to call 911 but then the police pulled up - so sad....Yes, a church is a place that people can come to when they need help, but is there really a need to attack the pastor who could help you????  I feel like I should bake a plate of brownies or something and take them over to his family...they are doing a lot of good in our town, and I dont want this to discourage them, you know?



Oh no, that must have been super scary. I hope the man was able to get the help he needed. I hope Pastor Aaron and his family will have a restful evening to recover from that situation.


----------



## smile5sunshine

billwendy said:


> It was such a beautiful day that we decided to go down the beach! You never know when your last beach day will be once you hit September. We went on the boardwalk for just a little bit to get Tim an Angry Birds Phillie's shirt for his birthday - I was soooo bummed I couldnt get a slice of pizza, I knew it wouldnt agree with me these days!!!  It was nice because we brought Tigger too - my puppy will be 1 in a few weeks!!! I cant believe it!!! He is such a hoot - I am so thankful for him!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there is anyone who'd like to make a Tshirt for Noah's older brother or sister, it would be greatly appreciated!!! Their Big give is looking Great!! Jessica posted a new one today too for a little cutie pie!!!!



Oh my golly your pup is ADORABLE! So glad you had a chance to sneak away to the beach. Prayers for the pastor and his family. 



nannye said:


> I am the proud new owner of a Singer Serger 14SH764
> 
> Heres hoping all works well. I have never gone in and just bought something without looking at the exact reviews on that model.
> 
> Next Step: Brother PE770
> Erin



WOO HOO! CONGRATS! FX it's great to you and never gives you an ounce of trouble.



dianemom2 said:


> I will start selling them eventually.  I have just wanted to make sure that I work out the kinks in the various designs and make sure they stitch out nicely.  I hate designs with needless thread changes and a million tiny pieces that should have been done as fill instead of applique.  I am close to being satisfied with my designs.
> 
> So this morning my husband woke up at 6 am to let the dog out.  She scampered off the deck and next thing we knew she was squealing and yelping.  It woke the whole house up (including the 2 girls we had here for sleepovers).  My husband rushed out and got the dog because he thought that the fox had attacked her but it just turned out that the fox happened to be running through the yard.  The vet thinks she either tore something in her leg or sprained her little, tiny doggy wrist.  The x-rays didn't show any breaks thank goodness.  She still won't put any weight on it and cries when her leg gets touched.  We can't give her any pain medication because she can't tolerate it.  The vet said that all she really needs is time and rest.  I hope that is correct.



All your designs are great!  I think you will make a killing once you start selling them.

Prayers for your pup. I do hope she heals okay.



kgleine said:


> officially done! still need to finish sons hamish costume...



BEAUTIFUL!!!! You are going to be the "talk of the ball!" 



BabyRapunzel said:


>



This is a really cute top! I hope that adding the tender touch or shirring it instead (like others have suggested) helps and she wants to wear it!



VBAndrea said:


> ETA: NEVER MIND --  I am going to use felt b/c I found another tut that used felt on both sides and it looks decent and will be easiest to do -- my dd will have to suffer if it's too heavy!
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTION????
> 
> Advice needed on fabric to use to make bird wings -- most I see use felt but I think that would be heavy and not flow well.  Costume satin would be pretty but  it frays too much and I have to round/curve the ends of the feathers so I want something I can just cut and not hem.  I am going for a look similar to this:
> 
> http://www.coolest-homemade-costumes.com/coolest-jewel-from-rio-bird-costume-4.html
> 
> Obviously I would use scarlet macaw colors though -- this lady used felt but wouldn't that get heavy???
> 
> DD is doing a report on the scarlet macaw on Friday and the report is written as if she is the bird so she wants to dress the part.  Why she couldn't have gotten an easier Amazon animal is beyond me.  But, she will wear it for Halloween   Report is due on Friday though so I need to start this tomorrow!
> 
> I have seen boas used too which I like but dd thinks looks too fluffy



LOL, I am late and see you've already made up your mind but this is going to be a FABULOUS costume! Can't wait to see it! Your DD is so lucky to have a mama like you who will help make this for her.



pyrxtc said:


> Just trying to catch up. Everything looks really great but I'm sure I missed a  lot and there was way to much to quote but you all make me really, really want an embroidery machine. I'll have to live vicariously through all of you and my friend in Australia who just got one and has been posting her stuff on Facebook. I do love the girls Spiderman and Marvel stuff and the prince costume is coming along great. I think my favorites would have to be the potato head shirts. I really need to find some of that fabric to make a shirt or two for my nephew and a dress for my niece.
> 
> I should have been packing this week since I leave Wednesday morning, no packing has been done yet, but I was trying to find then trying to make a dress for my daughter for homecoming. Hard for both because she doesn't live with me so it was all done with no input from her . All she told me was neon was the theme for the dance. Try as I might, nothing neon found up near me anywhere, even fabric in neon was only found in lime green (which she won't wear) or orange. I got permission from her for hot pink but still nothing so I decided to make something, without telling her.
> 
> She will up tonight to see it for the first time. I don't know what she'll say but she is 15 and opinionated, won't be nice to save my feelings. I don't even know if it will fit her because I based the size of some quick measurements we did once just to see how sizes have changed from the 50's. I hope it fits.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then yesterday I asked if she got the paperwork to go to the dance, she doesn't go to the school so she needs permission, only to find out she is not going. they are going bowling instead.
> 
> I will still finish this dress. I used costume satin for the skirt and teal taffeta for the top with a pink star organza overlay which is really 3 colors and not just pink as you can see. The bottom need hemming and although the pattern says straight around, I think I'm going to make it asymmetrical and do shorter in front and longer in back. I have to play with it to figure it out exactly but I really should start packing so I don't forget anything.
> 
> I did finish the my Merida costume completely and corrected my mistakes on my boys bowling shirts and overlocked all the seams inside to make them pretty and put all buttons and button holes on them. No pictures of those but you'll see them in my trip pictures. I know I'm going to miss seeing a ton while I'm gone. I can't wait to catch up and I haven't even left yet. Once my kids are gone to school, I think I'll finish my laundry and get started on packing. Got to figure out what to pack, weatherbug says 80's but people coming back have said 100.



OH I've do hope you've started packing by now! IF not, then GET TO IT!!!  

The dress you made looks great. I am sorry she punked out on you though. That would sort of make me mad! Hopefully she will find another reason to wear it though.



cogero said:


> I have so much to do this weekend so I should have loads of sneaks, I also need to decide what I am actually making my family for our December trip so I can do an outfit or two a week.
> 
> Oh and I want to try my hand at my first tote bag I think I finally figured out how to do it after 2 years of looking at tutorials. I am so chicken to try anything new.



Oh I can't wait to go see what you've been working on. And YAY for branching out and trying new things!  I hope you've discovered that you were worried over nothing. 



VBAndrea said:


> And I finally made my dd a shirt with Heather's schnauzer but forgot to get a pic yesterday when she wore it -- though she was sooooo upset b/c she no one complimented her on it.



Maybe it looked so good that no one realized YOU made it?  I know I don't usually go complimenting other people for their store bought clothing!



dianemom2 said:


> I finished up a couple of projects today.  I did all the appliques for the sundress and capris a couple of months ago.  Then they got buried in my project pile and I forgot about them.  I found them on Tuesday when I did a little, much needed cleaning in the sewing room.  I had put the project aside because I initially I did the appliques directly onto the flowered fabric.  I really didn't like it.  When I found it on Tuesday I decided to cut the appliques out and sew them onto other panels of fabric.  I left the bodice alone because that would have been too much trouble to take apart and change.  I also left the capris alone because I thought that the Red Queen stood enough on them.
> 
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are close ups of all the appliques.  I was very happy with how most of these turned out.  A couple need some tiny tweeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I remembered that I back in the summer I bought some t-shirt material with bright colored daisies all over it.  So I made this:



I LOVE the flower set posted! Those fabrics look so good together! Your appliques look great!

And I'm so glad to see that knit sewn up! I bought the same one on super clearance like you ($2/yd) and couldn't really picture it as a piece of clothing! Maybe I will get brave and cut into it soon.


I am sulking a bit tonight. After taking inventory of my children's fall/winter wardrobes, I determined that my DS needs some warm jammies. I have 3 flannel prints I can use but discovered that the fleece print I had bought for him has FLOWERS all over it. I can't have my boy wearing flowers! I have three girls and this is the only boy I'll ever have so I'll be darned if he wears something girlie! Normally this wouldn't be a big deal, just run out and pick something up that would work. Only I promised myself I would use up a large chunk of my stash before I bought more.  I think I'll just work with the flannel for now (we live in TX, so it won't get too cold for quite a while longer).

Sunshine


----------



## dianemom2

Tami0220 said:


> I hope your furbaby is better. My hubby took our dogs out to walk to my son's house right behind ours. A coyote grabbed my chunky chihuahua. DH just had knee surgery, son is disabled with back problems but the too of them and my pit mix took off after the coyote. Pit mix got her back. Fortunately just puncture wounds and general bruising. 3 yrs ago coyote got son's puppy, broke neck in two spots but she is just a  bundle of joy today. We have been blessed twice now.
> l


How scary!  We had a coyote living in the field near our house.  But I haven't seen it in several years.  I know that there are coyotes living in the area.  I usually go outside to supervise when I let the dog out.  I am actually even a little worried that a large hawk could swoop down and take her.  I've seen some hawks flying pretty low and checking her out.



billwendy said:


> This morning was a little scarey here. We live right across the parking lot from a little local church. The Pastor (our neighbor Aaron) was walking across the parking lot and a man who was obviously under the influence of something jumped out at him - Im not sure if he hit him or not - I heard yelling and Tigger started barking - another man ran out of the church to help Pastor Aaron, but I didnt know what to do - I got my cell to call 911 but then the police pulled up - so sad....Yes, a church is a place that people can come to when they need help, but is there really a need to attack the pastor who could help you????  I feel like I should bake a plate of brownies or something and take them over to his family...they are doing a lot of good in our town, and I dont want this to discourage them, you know?


Wow, what a strange and scary thing to have happen.  I'm glad that it seemed to have turned out ok.  I think that taking them brownies or something would be a lovely gesture.  It would help them remember that they have good and kind neighbors too.



smile5sunshine said:


> All your designs are great!  I think you will make a killing once you start selling them.
> 
> I LOVE the flower set posted! Those fabrics look so good together! Your appliques look great!
> 
> And I'm so glad to see that knit sewn up! I bought the same one on super clearance like you ($2/yd) and couldn't really picture it as a piece of clothing! Maybe I will get brave and cut into it soon.
> 
> 
> I am sulking a bit tonight. After taking inventory of my children's fall/winter wardrobes, I determined that my DS needs some warm jammies. I have 3 flannel prints I can use but discovered that the fleece print I had bought for him has FLOWERS all over it. I can't have my boy wearing flowers! I have three girls and this is the only boy I'll ever have so I'll be darned if he wears something girlie! Normally this wouldn't be a big deal, just run out and pick something up that would work. Only I promised myself I would use up a large chunk of my stash before I bought more.  I think I'll just work with the flannel for now (we live in TX, so it won't get too cold for quite a while longer).
> 
> Sunshine


Thanks for the compliments on my designs and the the dress.  I really liked the flower knit fabric and for $2 per yard, I just couldn't resist it!  I am also trying to sew from my stash and use things up.   But I do give myself some leeway to purchase items that are "needed".  I don't have any boys but I am pretty sure that I wouldn't make them wear flower pajamas if I did have some. I am sure that flannel pajamas will be warm enough for a while.  One of my daughters wears short to sleep in all year and the other one wants sweatpants all year.  I don't get it!


I can't wait to see what you make with the same knit fabric.  I always love to see what people do with the same fabrics I used.  Last  year somebody posted a dress on here made with a bright colored daisy fabric and I'd used the same fabric to make a shower curtain for my dd's bathroom!

BTW, Ellie Inspired has a knit dress pattern on sale for half price.  I'm not sure how much longer it will be on sale but it is a super cute pattern:
http://www.ellieinspired.com/2012/09/21/featured-friday-2/


----------



## tigger_mommy

Holy mother of pearl...we leave on Friday! I finished the "must have" sewing and embroidery last night. Now I just have to try and make a cute Halloween dress for me before we leave. Oh, and a couple of shirts that are not must haves for hubby and I. The kids are packed, just mom and dad left. I can't wait to go, but really don't want to start the dress, I am so done right now. 

Do you ever get to that point before you leave?  Just wish it was all done.


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> How scary!  We had a coyote living in the field near our house.  But I haven't seen it in several years.  I know that there are coyotes living in the area.  I usually go outside to supervise when I let the dog out.  I am actually even a little worried that a large hawk could swoop down and take her.  I've seen some hawks flying pretty low and checking her out.
> 
> 
> Wow, what a strange and scary thing to have happen.  I'm glad that it seemed to have turned out ok.  I think that taking them brownies or something would be a lovely gesture.  It would help them remember that they have good and kind neighbors too.
> 
> BTW, Ellie Inspired has a knit dress pattern on sale for half price.  I'm not sure how much longer it will be on sale but it is a super cute pattern:
> http://www.ellieinspired.com/2012/09/21/featured-friday-2/


Thank you for causing me to spend $4.95 even though I'm not allowed to buy any patterns or new knits.  Problem is, my paypal went through and I have no pattern -- not sure if it is supposed to get e-mailed to me or what  I e-mailed the folks to find out where my pattern is.  I think it would actually be feasible to figure this pattern out on my own, which is what I usually do, but truth be told I'm clueless about doing necklines on knits.  The Olivia has the hood and I wouldn't know how to make it without.  I liked the neckline finish on this pattern so thought I'd splurge for the $5 for that part of the instructions.  I have a few scrap knits so hopefully I can use a couple of different ones for the layers of the dress.  I think dd will wear this -- she won't wear cotton dresses anymore but loves her Olivia.

I totally hear you on the hawks -- doubt they could pick up my boy, but my girl is lighter.  I was always outside with them as pups and always go out when I see hawks in our trees or hear them.  They could definitely nab a pomeranian.

We don't have coyotes here, but did in RI.  One night they woke me up howling as we had a forest behind our home -- I never saw any though, but neighbors had plenty of sightings.



tigger_mommy said:


> Holy mother of pearl...we leave on Friday! I finished the "must have" sewing and embroidery last night. Now I just have to try and make a cute Halloween dress for me before we leave. Oh, and a couple of shirts that are not must haves for hubby and I. The kids are packed, just mom and dad left. I can't wait to go, but really don't want to start the dress, I am so done right now.
> 
> Do you ever get to that point before you leave?  Just wish it was all done.


Good luck getting everything done.  I never got everything finished before our trip but I got the major items done.  DD was just without matching jewelry event hough I had purchased all the supplies.



smile5sunshine said:


> I am sulking a bit tonight. After taking inventory of my children's fall/winter wardrobes, I determined that my DS needs some warm jammies. I have 3 flannel prints I can use but discovered that the fleece print I had bought for him has FLOWERS all over it. I can't have my boy wearing flowers! I have three girls and this is the only boy I'll ever have so I'll be darned if he wears something girlie! Normally this wouldn't be a big deal, just run out and pick something up that would work. Only I promised myself I would use up a large chunk of my stash before I bought more.  I think I'll just work with the flannel for now (we live in TX, so it won't get too cold for quite a while longer).
> 
> Sunshine


Flannel should do for now!  I kind of have to laugh b/c I bought some Pooh fabric to make something for a boy for a BG and when I got home I realized it had flowers on it.  Had to change those plans!  I have three flannel fabrics to make pj pants for my ds and I never seem to find the time to make them (2 of them were supposed to be for last winter -- oops!).


----------



## 4monkeys

Finally joining back in.  Its been a crazy couple months since our trip. Allison has been quite sick and in and out of the hospital.  Been able to do some sewing and its been great to get a few things done.  We started homebound school again and its been a trying time.  Hope to be able to catch up on everything on here soon!  So far what i have seen looks great!


----------



## goteamwood

VBAndrea said:


> I totally hear you on the hawks -- doubt they could pick up my boy, but my girl is lighter.  I was always outside with them as pups and always go out when I see hawks in our trees or hear them.  They could definitely nab a pomeranian.
> 
> Flannel should do for now!  I kind of have to laugh b/c I bought some Pooh fabric to make something for a boy for a BG and when I got home I realized it had flowers on it.  Had to change those plans!  I have three flannel fabrics to make pj pants for my ds and I never seem to find the time to make them (2 of them were supposed to be for last winter -- oops!).





smile5sunshine said:


> I am sulking a bit tonight. After taking inventory of my children's fall/winter wardrobes, I determined that my DS needs some warm jammies. I have 3 flannel prints I can use but discovered that the fleece print I had bought for him has FLOWERS all over it. I can't have my boy wearing flowers! I have three girls and this is the only boy I'll ever have so I'll be darned if he wears something girlie! Normally this wouldn't be a big deal, just run out and pick something up that would work. Only I promised myself I would use up a large chunk of my stash before I bought more.  I think I'll just work with the flannel for now (we live in TX, so it won't get too cold for quite a while longer).
> 
> Sunshine



I guess I didn't over think it on the flowers, I made these Tigger shirts for my boys and they have flowers. I don't think (hopefully.) they will be too damaged by them. I sort of like the hippie vibe they have. And the fabric was SUPER cheap at Hancock when I got it, like $3 a yard. 




Also, my mom lives in Colorado and had a hawk take her dog once. I never actually met the dog since this happened when I was away at college and she had the poor thing only a couple weeks. It was some sort of tiny terrier pocket-sized dog, I don't remember exactly what type, but it was a terrible experience for her. She currently has a 4 lb shih-tzu who she keeps on a short leash outside because of the previous experience, even though the dog would stay right by her without. I have always had big dogs so we have had the opposite problem, big dogs catching the little creatures.


----------



## billwendy

Andrea- how much fabric does a knit dress like that take, say in a size 6? any ideas? I havent sewn with knit before???


----------



## disneychic2

nannye said:


> What model was it? I'm in Canada so nojoanns but I wonder if it is the same singer we have at Walmart here.



Sorry it took so long for me to respond, but my daughter had her baby 5 1/2 weeks early and I've been away and just got back. 

My serger is a Singer ProFinish 14CG754  
I checked Walmart's website and it looks like the one they carry is very similar with the features being almost identical. They do carry the one I have on Amazon for $189. Hope this helps!


----------



## VBAndrea

goteamwood said:


> I guess I didn't over think it on the flowers, I made these Tigger shirts for my boys and they have flowers. I don't think (hopefully.) they will be too damaged by them. I sort of like the hippie vibe they have. And the fabric was SUPER cheap at Hancock when I got it, like $3 a yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, my mom lives in Colorado and had a hawk take her dog once. I never actually met the dog since this happened when I was away at college and she had the poor thing only a couple weeks. It was some sort of tiny terrier pocket-sized dog, I don't remember exactly what type, but it was a terrible experience for her. She currently has a 4 lb shih-tzu who she keeps on a short leash outside because of the previous experience, even though the dog would stay right by her without. I have always had big dogs so we have had the opposite problem, big dogs catching the little creatures.


Those flowers remind me more of Hawaiian style shirts -- those shirts totally work for a boy.  My ds has quite a few shirts with flowers, but the Hawaiian flowers -- dh as well.  The Pooh fabric I got had little garden areas with pink and purple flowers.  I could have gotten away with it but opted not to.

I would have been beside myself if a hawk stole my puppy.  Though I have a happy story to tell.  This was a friend of a friend -- she had either a poodle (toy) or bichon and a hawk took off with it.  They saw it happen.  They advertised everywhere hoping the hawk would drop it.  A week or so later a family found a little doggie running alongside the road.  Via the magic of internet they located the owners and sure enough, when the owners told them what happened the finders looked through the fluff and found marks from the talons.  The dog was found almost two hours north of where the family lived.  So a happy ending to that story and one can only hope the hawk didn't retain your mom's stolen puppy and that it is living happily in a new home.  

My Shih Tzus are much bigger than your mom's -- my girl is flawless (perfect show dog except she's our pet and not a show dog) and weighs 13 pounds, though she looks much smaller.  Her brother is nothing like her -- he has wavy hair (not fluffy) and really long legs.  He weights almost 17 pounds!  He's not fat -- he's just really tall.  



billwendy said:


> Andrea- how much fabric does a knit dress like that take, say in a size 6? any ideas? I havent sewn with knit before???


I would guess between 1- 1.5 yards though I can't say for sure as I don't have the pattern and have not received an e-mail back!!!!!!!  I know the Olivia takes more but that's due to the hood -- you can make it without a hood though.  My Hopscotch pattern is hopefully somewhere in cyberspace and will get here.  I don't need it immediately -- I am still working on the macaw costume.  Wings are almost done but I need to work on the tutu portion.  I can't do anymore on the wings without dd here to fit it.  The pics I posted of the blue bird the lady used a sweatshirt and glued the felt on for feathers.  I am trying ot make my wings completely separate from the shirt I have so dd can still have a plain red long sleeved shirt.



disneychic2 said:


> Sorry it took so long for me to respond, but my daughter had her baby 5 1/2 weeks early and I've been away and just got back.
> 
> My serger is a Singer ProFinish 14CG754
> I checked Walmart's website and it looks like the one they carry is very similar with the features being almost identical. They do carry the one I have on Amazon for $189. Hope this helps!


Congrats on the grandbaby -- hope everyone is doing well despite the early arrival.


----------



## love to stitch

goteamwood said:


> I guess I didn't over think it on the flowers, I made these Tigger shirts for my boys and they have flowers. I don't think (hopefully.) they will be too damaged by them. I sort of like the hippie vibe they have. And the fabric was SUPER cheap at Hancock when I got it, like $3 a yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, my mom lives in Colorado and had a hawk take her dog once. I never actually met the dog since this happened when I was away at college and she had the poor thing only a couple weeks. It was some sort of tiny terrier pocket-sized dog, I don't remember exactly what type, but it was a terrible experience for her. She currently has a 4 lb shih-tzu who she keeps on a short leash outside because of the previous experience, even though the dog would stay right by her without. I have always had big dogs so we have had the opposite problem, big dogs catching the little creatures.



Those are great shirts.



disneychic2 said:


> Sorry it took so long for me to respond, but my daughter had her baby 5 1/2 weeks early and I've been away and just got back.
> 
> My serger is a Singer ProFinish 14CG754
> I checked Walmart's website and it looks like the one they carry is very similar with the features being almost identical. They do carry the one I have on Amazon for $189. Hope this helps!



Congratulations on your grandbaby!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Hi Disboutique Friends,
May I ask that you all please pray for Wendy as she has some medical tests today.  Wendy has always given so much to other with the Big Gives and cares to much more for others than she has for her own self.

Please if you would say a prayer for her today and let her know that we are all thinking and praying for her, it would be thoughtful.


----------



## pyrxtc

PurpleEars said:


> That is a very nice dress. I hope it will fit your daugther and she will get a chance to wear it to a special event.



I don't think it will happen. All I got when my DD saw it was EW! Why would I ever wear something like that.



kgleine said:


> officially done! still need to finish sons hamish costume...



Wonderful costumes, I think you may get into some trouble when other guests start asking for your autographs though... hehe !



smile5sunshine said:


> OH I've do hope you've started packing by now! IF not, then GET TO IT!!!
> 
> The dress you made looks great. I am sorry she punked out on you though. That would sort of make me mad! Hopefully she will find another reason to wear it though.
> 
> I am sulking a bit tonight. After taking inventory of my children's fall/winter wardrobes, I determined that my DS needs some warm jammies. I have 3 flannel prints I can use but discovered that the fleece print I had bought for him has FLOWERS all over it. I can't have my boy wearing flowers! I have three girls and this is the only boy I'll ever have so I'll be darned if he wears something girlie! Normally this wouldn't be a big deal, just run out and pick something up that would work. Only I promised myself I would use up a large chunk of my stash before I bought more.  I think I'll just work with the flannel for now (we live in TX, so it won't get too cold for quite a while longer).
> 
> Sunshine



How did you know I haven't finished packing yet ?? My boys have been packed for a few days and I just went over their stuff but I'm barely started on my stuff yet. I just don't know what to bring and I'm sure I'm over-packing but I guess that would be better than forgetting things. I leave my house tomorrow night so I know I need to hurry.

I was told it would never be worn by her and it was all I could do to convince her to put it on for 2 seconds so I could see if I got the size right. perfect on the bust but the darts will have to be bigger on the stomach because their was too much fabric there. I got a giant Ew ! and an eye roll for the whole thing. 2nd thing I've made for her and neither will be worn so I guess I'm done making her things. Her BFF did think it was cute but not her style and thought my sewing was gorgeous and couldn't believe how good I've gotten with them.



disneychic2 said:


> Sorry it took so long for me to respond, but my daughter had her baby 5 1/2 weeks early and I've been away and just got back.



Congrats on the grand-daughter ! My DD was born that early too and she has been in a hurry and pushy ever since. Good luck !

I leave tomorrow and haven't finished packing yet. I've got a lot to do and not so much time left. I guess I should get back to it. Over packing is better than forgetting right ??


----------



## Tigger1221

I wanted to say thanks for all the opinions on an embroidery machine. We went to the Bernia store and they were kinda rude and not helpful at all. They wouldn't really tell us about any of the machines so we left. We went to get my moms old machine fixed and they sold Brother machines and we fell in love the second we walked in. The place had Disney stuff all over! I asked the lady about the machines and she was very helpful. She spent an hour with us showing us the different machines and what each one did. She showed us the 770 but my mom fell in love with the more expensive ones. So now she is trying to convince my step-dad she needs it. 


I will hopefully be able to post some pics of some stuff she has sewn this week.


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> Thank you for causing me to spend $4.95 even though I'm not allowed to buy any patterns or new knits.  Problem is, my paypal went through and I have no pattern -- not sure if it is supposed to get e-mailed to me or what  I e-mailed the folks to find out where my pattern is.  I think it would actually be feasible to figure this pattern out on my own, which is what I usually do, but truth be told I'm clueless about doing necklines on knits.  The Olivia has the hood and I wouldn't know how to make it without.  I liked the neckline finish on this pattern so thought I'd splurge for the $5 for that part of the instructions.  I have a few scrap knits so hopefully I can use a couple of different ones for the layers of the dress.  I think dd will wear this -- she won't wear cotton dresses anymore but loves her Olivia.  Also they emailed me the pattern with the pattern as an attachment.  It actually went to my husband's email because his is the one linked to our paypal account.
> 
> I totally hear you on the hawks -- doubt they could pick up my boy, but my girl is lighter.  I was always outside with them as pups and always go out when I see hawks in our trees or hear them.  They could definitely nab a pomeranian.


The neckline on a knit dress is really easy.  Everybody is always intimidated by knits but to tell you the truth, I've found them easier to work with than most woven fabrics and certainly easier than taffeta and satins!  You might try buyings some Fold Over Elastic for the necklines.  It comes in really pretty colors and is easy to work with.  I liked the new Ellie Inspired pattern because it could have a knit skirt or a woven cotton skirt.  I think I could have figured this pattern out also, but I kind of wanted the pattern pieces for the skirt so that I didn't waste the more knit fabric which tends to cost a bit more.

My little doggy is only 7 lbs.  so I guess that a hawk could easily get her.



4monkeys said:


> Finally joining back in.  Its been a crazy couple months since our trip. Allison has been quite sick and in and out of the hospital.  Been able to do some sewing and its been great to get a few things done.  We started homebound school again and its been a trying time.  Hope to be able to catch up on everything on here soon!  So far what i have seen looks great!


Sorry that you've had a rough time in the last few months.  I hope you are able to get a routine going with the homebound schooling and everything else.  I also hope that Allison is improving.  Make sure to post some pictures of what you've sewn lately.



goteamwood said:


> I guess I didn't over think it on the flowers, I made these Tigger shirts for my boys and they have flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, my mom lives in Colorado and had a hawk take her dog once. I never actually met the dog since this happened when I was away at college and she had the poor thing only a couple weeks. It was some sort of tiny terrier pocket-sized dog, I don't remember exactly what type, but it was a terrible experience for her. She currently has a 4 lb shih-tzu who she keeps on a short leash outside because of the previous experience, even though the dog would stay right by her without. I have always had big dogs so we have had the opposite problem, big dogs catching the little creatures.


I think that the flowers on the shirts are very Hawaiian looking with makes it very cool for a boy's shirt.

I think I am going to have to watch my 7lb baby a little more closely when she is out in the yard.  I always guessed that a hawk might be able to get her but I wasn't sure!  

We've always had smaller dogs.  The biggest dog I ever had was a 20lb basenji when I was in junior high school.  She was a really sweetie but had hunting dog instincts.  She loved to chase the squirrels in the backyard but never caught any.  Until one day she chased a squirrel and it must have had a heart attack because it just fell over dead in front of her.  The poor dog had no idea what to do and just ran away as fast as she could!



billwendy said:


> Andrea- how much fabric does a knit dress like that take, say in a size 6? any ideas? I havent sewn with knit before???


Wendy, I just looked at my pattern.  A size 6 in the view A (which is the all knit dress) takes 2 1/4 yards of fabric.



pyrxtc said:


> I don't think it will happen. All I got when my DD saw it was EW! Why would I ever wear something like that.
> 
> Congrats on the grand-daughter ! My DD was born that early too and she has been in a hurry and pushy ever since. Good luck !


Sorry that she didn't like the dress.  That sounds like my girls.  That's why I don't sew very much for them.  They have liked the Rosetta bags and tote bags that I made them so I am just sticking to those for a while.

Your dd sounds just like my older one who was also born around 5 weeks early.


Disneychic2  Sorry that I missed your quote.  My older dd was born just as early.  She had a few issues with some gross and fine motor delays but nothing serious at all.  My dd is very smart and does really well in school.  I  am sure your new grandbaby will do  just as well as my daughter. Congratulations!


----------



## peachygreen

Am I the only one who has a great dislike of sewing on buttons?  I always laugh when people see what I do and make the comment that they can't even sew on a button.  I can but I really hate doing it.  Its not the button holes, its the buttons.  Yesterday I finally made myself sit down and sew buttons on the girls clothes.  I did 16 buttons on 4 outfits.  Done.  Well that is until I finish the outfits I am doing right now because they too have buttons.


----------



## goteamwood

Tigger1221 said:


> I wanted to say thanks for all the opinions on an embroidery machine. We went to the Bernia store and they were kinda rude and not helpful at all. They wouldn't really tell us about any of the machines so we left. We went to get my moms old machine fixed and they sold Brother machines and we fell in love the second we walked in. The place had Disney stuff all over! I asked the lady about the machines and she was very helpful. She spent an hour with us showing us the different machines and what each one did. She showed us the 770 but my mom fell in love with the more expensive ones. So now she is trying to convince my step-dad she needs it.
> 
> 
> I will hopefully be able to post some pics of some stuff she has sewn this week.


Glad the Brother dealer was better. I love my PE770 but the old codger who runs the local store (I got mine sight-unseen on Amazon.) was poo-pooing the 770 saying he would never sell it and you get what you pay for and giving me the hard sell for a  more expensive machine. They had TONS of Disney stuff too, but it was all super pricey and all embroidery fills, no appliques, which I prefer anyway. I found all my resources for great patterns on this thread, or PM me and I can send you my list.



dianemom2 said:


> My little doggy is only 7 lbs.  so I guess that a hawk could easily get her.
> 
> I think that the flowers on the shirts are very Hawaiian looking with makes it very cool for a boy's shirt.
> 
> I think I am going to have to watch my 7lb baby a little more closely when she is out in the yard.  I always guessed that a hawk might be able to get her but I wasn't sure!
> 
> We've always had smaller dogs.  The biggest dog I ever had was a 20lb basenji when I was in junior high school.  She was a really sweetie but had hunting dog instincts.  She loved to chase the squirrels in the backyard but never caught any.  Until one day she chased a squirrel and it must have had a heart attack because it just fell over dead in front of her.  The poor dog had no idea what to do and just ran away as fast as she could!


I think a nice medium sized dog might be in order if there is a next time. I loved my German Shepherd who died about a year ago, but man that dog shed his weight daily it seemed and he also got lots of critters, including a scuffle with a skunk WHILE I WAS PREGNANT as well as a baby rabbit during that time too. Nothing like that uneasy pregnancy stomach and the über sense of smell... yuck!



peachygreen said:


> Am I the only one who has a great dislike of sewing on buttons?  I always laugh when people see what I do and make the comment that they can't even sew on a button.  I can but I really hate doing it.  Its not the button holes, its the buttons.  Yesterday I finally made myself sit down and sew buttons on the girls clothes.  I did 16 buttons on 4 outfits.  Done.  Well that is until I finish the outfits I am doing right now because they too have buttons.



I don't mind buttons because my machine makes buttons and button holes really easy and really fast. However, I got cute, expensive decorative buttons for a couple of the shirts I made which were the post kind, not the kind with holes thru that are machine-able. I LOATHED hand sewing them on and evidently did a lousy job since my boys wore the shirts for pictures for about 30 minutes and lost a button within a couple feet of exiting the car. So if you see a couple of really cute pirates who have no buttons on their shirts roaming around Disney, that's us!


----------



## VBAndrea

billwendy said:


> Andrea- how much fabric does a knit dress like that take, say in a size 6? any ideas? I havent sewn with knit before???


I got the pattern   She resent it as it apparently disappeared.  A size 6 is 2.25 yards -- I'm surprised it's that's much, but I guess I really didn't take into account the fullness of the skirt.  I'm willing to bet you could make it a bit less full with less yardage.  Or like Diane said, you can do the skirt portion with cotton.  Once you get the pattern she has an example of cotton on it.

So today is the big test day?  I hope it goes smooth and painless and that you get some answers.  I am keeping you in my prayers.



MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi Disboutique Friends,
> May I ask that you all please pray for Wendy as she has some medical tests today.  Wendy has always given so much to other with the Big Gives and cares to much more for others than she has for her own self.
> 
> Please if you would say a prayer for her today and let her know that we are all thinking and praying for her, it would be thoughtful.


Hi April!  Good to see you -- where have you been?  Are you one of those who deserted us and posts on FB now?



dianemom2 said:


> The neckline on a knit dress is really easy.  Everybody is always intimidated by knits but to tell you the truth, I've found them easier to work with than most woven fabrics and certainly easier than taffeta and satins!  You might try buyings some Fold Over Elastic for the necklines.  It comes in really pretty colors and is easy to work with.  I liked the new Ellie Inspired pattern because it could have a knit skirt or a woven cotton skirt.  I think I could have figured this pattern out also, but I kind of wanted the pattern pieces for the skirt so that I didn't waste the more knit fabric which tends to cost a bit more.
> 
> My little doggy is only 7 lbs.  so I guess that a hawk could easily get her.
> 
> We've always had smaller dogs.  The biggest dog I ever had was a 20lb basenji when I was in junior high school.  She was a really sweetie but had hunting dog instincts.  She loved to chase the squirrels in the backyard but never caught any.  Until one day she chased a squirrel and it must have had a heart attack because it just fell over dead in front of her.  The poor dog had no idea what to do and just ran away as fast as she could!


I love working with knits too -- I was just clueless on the neckline but now that I quickly glanced at the pattern it looks like it explains fold over elastic as one of the options.  I think it will be well worth the $5 I spent on it.  Alexa loves knits -- now I just need to find some cheap knits and get that house sold -- and the house needs to sell soon or we will end up paying that lovely new tax that I've heard is being imposed in January 

Do watch your little pooch around hawks!!!  

The squirrel keeling over story is hilarious despite the fact that I am an animal lover and really hate to hear the of the squirrels shortened life.  But the dog running away from it is too funny   My non-hunting Shih Tzu caught a rabbit one day.  Thankfully it was overall unharmed -- my neighbor took it as her dh is a vet (who was out of town at the time) and she took it in to the vet sub -- it had conjunctivitis and trauma and wildlife rehab took it.



peachygreen said:


> Am I the only one who has a great dislike of sewing on buttons?  I always laugh when people see what I do and make the comment that they can't even sew on a button.  I can but I really hate doing it.  Its not the button holes, its the buttons.  Yesterday I finally made myself sit down and sew buttons on the girls clothes.  I did 16 buttons on 4 outfits.  Done.  Well that is until I finish the outfits I am doing right now because they too have buttons.


Buttons are bad but snaps are worse.  My snaps look like a first grader has sewn them on.


4monkeys said:


> Finally joining back in.  Its been a crazy couple months since our trip. Allison has been quite sick and in and out of the hospital.  Been able to do some sewing and its been great to get a few things done.  We started homebound school again and its been a trying time.  Hope to be able to catch up on everything on here soon!  So far what i have seen looks great!


Please tell me she has a new teacher this year?!  We still need to find a time to catch up.  Why is life always so hectic?  Anyhoo, I hope this last hospitalization was the LAST!!!!  I hope Alli stays healthier and out of the hospital.  I will bring her some Ramen the next time I visit


----------



## peachygreen

VBAndrea said:


> IButtons are bad but snaps are worse.  My snaps look like a first grader has sewn them on.



True - so very true.  I don't do snaps anymore.  Mine always look bad.  Maybe I should get my 1st grader to sew them on.  She might do better than I do.  LOL


----------



## dianemom2

peachygreen said:


> Am I the only one who has a great dislike of sewing on buttons?  I always laugh when people see what I do and make the comment that they can't even sew on a button.  I can but I really hate doing it.  Its not the button holes, its the buttons.  Yesterday I finally made myself sit down and sew buttons on the girls clothes.  I did 16 buttons on 4 outfits.  Done.  Well that is until I finish the outfits I am doing right now because they too have buttons.


Last winter I finally ordered the button foot for my machine.  It has made sewing on tons of buttons an absolute breeze!  You should check and see if they make one for your machine.  Mine cost about $2!



VBAndrea said:


> Or like Diane said, you can do the skirt portion with cotton.  Once you get the pattern she has an example of cotton on it.
> 
> 
> I love working with knits too -- I was just clueless on the neckline but now that I quickly glanced at the pattern it looks like it explains fold over elastic as one of the options.  I think it will be well worth the $5 I spent on it.  Alexa loves knits -- now I just need to find some cheap knits and get that house sold -- and the house needs to sell soon or we will end up paying that lovely new tax that I've heard is being imposed in January
> 
> 
> Buttons are bad but snaps are worse.  My snaps look like a first grader has sewn them on.


She has the pictures of the dress done with the cotton skirt on her blog too.  The FOE (fold over elastic) is a breeze to use.  Just make sure to stretch it slightly as you sew it or your neckline will be a little floppy.  I've use the FOE on sleeve edges too.  I hope you get that silly house sold soon!  Maybe the new realtor will be the thing that does the trick!

I hate sewing on snaps.  That's why I buy snap tape whenever I can get away with it.  I'd like to get a snap press at some point too.



peachygreen said:


> True - so very true.  I don't do snaps anymore.  Mine always look bad.  Maybe I should get my 1st grader to sew them on.  She might do better than I do.  LOL



See my above comments about snaps.  

I don't think I told you all but I had my PET scan today.  I'll get the results tomorrow.  Hopefully I will still be in remission!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Andrea- thanks for answering my question about the knit!!

Yes, today was Happy Barium Swallow Study Day!!! EWWWWWW that barium was awful!!! They made me drink it, but never made me eat anything with it which is my problem sometimes. Grrrrr - oh well....It came back looking good - next up is a Gallbladder function test to see if thats functioning properly. I have Reflux that isnt responding to the one medicine they have tried so far...lol....oh well - Just keep swimming!!! I am finding out how healthy I am!!! and have lost a ton of weight since the middle of August - lol....looking at the positive side, right 

Meanwhile, I want to go to DISNEY WORLD sooooo bad!! I thought I had Bill talked all into it, but then he pulls the "I have a rather new job and used my vacation for Camp Promise".....grrrrrrrrr.....still trying to pursuade him into a few days!!!


----------



## PurpleEars

dianemom2 said:


> How scary!  We had a coyote living in the field near our house.  But I haven't seen it in several years.  I know that there are coyotes living in the area.  I usually go outside to supervise when I let the dog out.  I am actually even a little worried that a large hawk could swoop down and take her.  I've seen some hawks flying pretty low and checking her out.



Speaking of coyotes, we actually saw one on the side of a busy ramp to the intra-city highway on the way home last week. He was sitting there contently watching the cars go by.



tigger_mommy said:


> Holy mother of pearl...we leave on Friday! I finished the "must have" sewing and embroidery last night. Now I just have to try and make a cute Halloween dress for me before we leave. Oh, and a couple of shirts that are not must haves for hubby and I. The kids are packed, just mom and dad left. I can't wait to go, but really don't want to start the dress, I am so done right now.
> 
> Do you ever get to that point before you leave?  Just wish it was all done.



I hope you can get everything done. Just think, in just a few days, you will be on vacation and everything will be worth it!



4monkeys said:


> Finally joining back in.  Its been a crazy couple months since our trip. Allison has been quite sick and in and out of the hospital.  Been able to do some sewing and its been great to get a few things done.  We started homebound school again and its been a trying time.  Hope to be able to catch up on everything on here soon!  So far what i have seen looks great!



I am sorry to hear that Alli had been in and out of hospital. I hope she is doing better now.



goteamwood said:


> I guess I didn't over think it on the flowers, I made these Tigger shirts for my boys and they have flowers. I don't think (hopefully.) they will be too damaged by them. I sort of like the hippie vibe they have. And the fabric was SUPER cheap at Hancock when I got it, like $3 a yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, my mom lives in Colorado and had a hawk take her dog once. I never actually met the dog since this happened when I was away at college and she had the poor thing only a couple weeks. It was some sort of tiny terrier pocket-sized dog, I don't remember exactly what type, but it was a terrible experience for her. She currently has a 4 lb shih-tzu who she keeps on a short leash outside because of the previous experience, even though the dog would stay right by her without. I have always had big dogs so we have had the opposite problem, big dogs catching the little creatures.



The way you incoporate the print so totally works for boys. (Whoa, I sound like Crush!)



disneychic2 said:


> Sorry it took so long for me to respond, but my daughter had her baby 5 1/2 weeks early and I've been away and just got back.



Congratulations on your grandbaby. I hope mom and baby are doing well.



pyrxtc said:


> I don't think it will happen. All I got when my DD saw it was EW! Why would I ever wear something like that.
> 
> I was told it would never be worn by her and it was all I could do to convince her to put it on for 2 seconds so I could see if I got the size right. perfect on the bust but the darts will have to be bigger on the stomach because their was too much fabric there. I got a giant Ew ! and an eye roll for the whole thing. 2nd thing I've made for her and neither will be worn so I guess I'm done making her things. Her BFF did think it was cute but not her style and thought my sewing was gorgeous and couldn't believe how good I've gotten with them.
> 
> I leave tomorrow and haven't finished packing yet. I've got a lot to do and not so much time left. I guess I should get back to it. Over packing is better than forgetting right ??



Oh I am so sorry to hear about her reaction to the dress. I thought it was really cute. Maybe she will change her mind on it (you know, they do change their minds in a flash sometimes).

I hope you will have a great trip. I used to be an overpacker, but now I just say, if we forget something, we'll just buy it. It's a lot less stressful that way.



peachygreen said:


> Am I the only one who has a great dislike of sewing on buttons?  I always laugh when people see what I do and make the comment that they can't even sew on a button.  I can but I really hate doing it.  Its not the button holes, its the buttons.  Yesterday I finally made myself sit down and sew buttons on the girls clothes.  I did 16 buttons on 4 outfits.  Done.  Well that is until I finish the outfits I am doing right now because they too have buttons.



Nope, I dislike hand sewing buttons too. I just use the machine to sew buttons on for me.



VBAndrea said:


> Buttons are bad but snaps are worse.  My snaps look like a first grader has sewn them on.



If your snaps look like a first grader's work, mine are probably more like a 2 year old! I cheat and use no sew snaps when snaps are really needed. I have a big Crop-a-dile for grommets, snaps, and eyelets. I need to try snap tape one of these days.



dianemom2 said:


> I don't think I told you all but I had my PET scan today.  I'll get the results tomorrow.  Hopefully I will still be in remission!



I hope the scan results will show that you are still in remission.



billwendy said:


> Yes, today was Happy Barium Swallow Study Day!!! EWWWWWW that barium was awful!!! They made me drink it, but never made me eat anything with it which is my problem sometimes. Grrrrr - oh well....It came back looking good - next up is a Gallbladder function test to see if thats functioning properly. I have Reflux that isnt responding to the one medicine they have tried so far...lol....oh well - Just keep swimming!!! I am finding out how healthy I am!!! and have lost a ton of weight since the middle of August - lol....looking at the positive side, right
> 
> Meanwhile, I want to go to DISNEY WORLD sooooo bad!! I thought I had Bill talked all into it, but then he pulls the "I have a rather new job and used my vacation for Camp Promise".....grrrrrrrrr.....still trying to pursuade him into a few days!!!



I am glad that the barium swallow came back normal, though I am sure it was frustrating still not knowing what the cause of your problems are. I honestly don't recall what the barium stuff tasted like when I had to do it. I just remember standing there "posing" for the pictures. I hope you will have your answer soon.

Too bad about not being able to go to Disney World. Would it help your case if I told you that our end of the summer trip the last two years were what helped me through my sickest days?


----------



## TinkNH

We are back home...and I am having serious withdrawal

Sadly Maddie had a really really rough week and refused to wear several of the outfits I had made her, and the ones she did wear she fussed and cried except when we were on a ride or actively doing something.  I did get a few pictures of some of the outfits tho....and I plan to not think about the yucky moments and just focus on the good stuff.

Ohana breakfast...note DDs face...





a change of dress improved her mood some





MNSSHP  it started to rain shortly after this so I did not get many pictures 





Meeting Mickey and Minnie





Hollywood Studios





EPCOT





Animal Kingdom





Jessie and Woody


----------



## PrincessMickey

billwendy said:


> It was such a beautiful day that we decided to go down the beach! You never know when your last beach day will be once you hit September. We went on the boardwalk for just a little bit to get Tim an Angry Birds Phillie's shirt for his birthday - I was soooo bummed I couldnt get a slice of pizza, I knew it wouldnt agree with me these days!!!  It was nice because we brought Tigger too - my puppy will be 1 in a few weeks!!! I cant believe it!!! He is such a hoot - I am so thankful for him!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there is anyone who'd like to make a Tshirt for Noah's older brother or sister, it would be greatly appreciated!!! Their Big give is looking Great!! Jessica posted a new one today too for a little cutie pie!!!!



Glad you had a good day at the beach, and Happy early Birthday Tigger!



nannye said:


> I am the proud new owner of a Singer Serger 14SH764
> 
> The sewing store was having a sale and we hadn't yet looked there after a bad experience before but decided to go it. Their cheapest model was $400 on sale for $379.99 not a big sale but after finally seeing the serger in action and talking to the saleslady who I gave the chance to talk me into a different one and she did not. I decided to buy it. She showed us the different models but remained pretty firm that the singer model would fit my needs as our first serger and still a beginner and it was not necessary to move up to a higher priced serger.
> 
> Heres hoping all works well. I have never gone in and just bought something without looking at the exact reviews on that model.
> 
> Next Step: Brother PE770
> Erin



Congrats on the serger!



dianemom2 said:


> So this morning my husband woke up at 6 am to let the dog out.  She scampered off the deck and next thing we knew she was squealing and yelping.  It woke the whole house up (including the 2 girls we had here for sleepovers).  My husband rushed out and got the dog because he thought that the fox had attacked her but it just turned out that the fox happened to be running through the yard.  The vet thinks she either tore something in her leg or sprained her little, tiny doggy wrist.  The x-rays didn't show any breaks thank goodness.  She still won't put any weight on it and cries when her leg gets touched.  We can't give her any pain medication because she can't tolerate it.  The vet said that all she really needs is time and rest.  I hope that is correct.



Yikes, hope she starts feeling better and heals soon. Luckily we don't have any pets right now for our fox. I have seen him snatch a rabbit or two though, which I admit is ok with me because the rabbits keeping eating out of my garden.



kgleine said:


> officially done! still need to finish sons hamish costume...



Looks great! You guys are going to be the best dressed there!



billwendy said:


> Oh Tami - that is sooooo scarey!!! So glad you got your doggie back!!
> 
> This morning was a little scarey here. We live right across the parking lot from a little local church. The Pastor (our neighbor Aaron) was walking across the parking lot and a man who was obviously under the influence of something jumped out at him - Im not sure if he hit him or not - I heard yelling and Tigger started barking - another man ran out of the church to help Pastor Aaron, but I didnt know what to do - I got my cell to call 911 but then the police pulled up - so sad....Yes, a church is a place that people can come to when they need help, but is there really a need to attack the pastor who could help you????  I feel like I should bake a plate of brownies or something and take them over to his family...they are doing a lot of good in our town, and I dont want this to discourage them, you know?



How scary. I hope he recovers quickly and continues to see the good in people in your neighborhood.



tigger_mommy said:


> Holy mother of pearl...we leave on Friday! I finished the "must have" sewing and embroidery last night. Now I just have to try and make a cute Halloween dress for me before we leave. Oh, and a couple of shirts that are not must haves for hubby and I. The kids are packed, just mom and dad left. I can't wait to go, but really don't want to start the dress, I am so done right now.
> 
> Do you ever get to that point before you leave?  Just wish it was all done.



Have a great trip!



4monkeys said:


> Finally joining back in.  Its been a crazy couple months since our trip. Allison has been quite sick and in and out of the hospital.  Been able to do some sewing and its been great to get a few things done.  We started homebound school again and its been a trying time.  Hope to be able to catch up on everything on here soon!  So far what i have seen looks great!



Nice to see you again. I hope Allison is feeling better and stays out of the hospital for awhile.



goteamwood said:


> I guess I didn't over think it on the flowers, I made these Tigger shirts for my boys and they have flowers. I don't think (hopefully.) they will be too damaged by them. I sort of like the hippie vibe they have. And the fabric was SUPER cheap at Hancock when I got it, like $3 a yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, my mom lives in Colorado and had a hawk take her dog once. I never actually met the dog since this happened when I was away at college and she had the poor thing only a couple weeks. It was some sort of tiny terrier pocket-sized dog, I don't remember exactly what type, but it was a terrible experience for her. She currently has a 4 lb shih-tzu who she keeps on a short leash outside because of the previous experience, even though the dog would stay right by her without. I have always had big dogs so we have had the opposite problem, big dogs catching the little creatures.



Looks great! Where in Colorado does your mom live? I live in Littleton. I've seen a few hawks in the area, we also have a fox who lives nearby and frequents our yard, I've discovered he has been marking his territory quite a bit this last week. Yuck. 




dianemom2 said:


> I don't think I told you all but I had my PET scan today.  I'll get the results tomorrow.  Hopefully I will still be in remission!



Prayers you get happy results.



billwendy said:


> Hi Andrea- thanks for answering my question about the knit!!
> 
> Yes, today was Happy Barium Swallow Study Day!!! EWWWWWW that barium was awful!!! They made me drink it, but never made me eat anything with it which is my problem sometimes. Grrrrr - oh well....It came back looking good - next up is a Gallbladder function test to see if thats functioning properly. I have Reflux that isnt responding to the one medicine they have tried so far...lol....oh well - Just keep swimming!!! I am finding out how healthy I am!!! and have lost a ton of weight since the middle of August - lol....looking at the positive side, right
> 
> Meanwhile, I want to go to DISNEY WORLD sooooo bad!! I thought I had Bill talked all into it, but then he pulls the "I have a rather new job and used my vacation for Camp Promise".....grrrrrrrrr.....still trying to pursuade him into a few days!!!



Prayers they can figure out what is going on soon and you get to feeling better.



TinkNH said:


> We are back home...and I am having serious withdrawal
> 
> Sadly Maddie had a really really rough week and refused to wear several of the outfits I had made her, and the ones she did wear she fussed and cried except when we were on a ride or actively doing something.  I did get a few pictures of some of the outfits tho....and I plan to not think about the yucky moments and just focus on the good stuff.
> 
> Ohana breakfast...note DDs face...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a change of dress improved her mood some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MNSSHP  it started to rain shortly after this so I did not get many pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meeting Mickey and Minnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood Studios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EPCOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessie and Woody



Sorry your DD didn't want to wear everything you made. At least you got some great pics of the outfits she did wear! They all look great!


----------



## love to stitch

TinkNH said:


> We are back home...and I am having serious withdrawal
> 
> Sadly Maddie had a really really rough week and refused to wear several of the outfits I had made her, and the ones she did wear she fussed and cried except when we were on a ride or actively doing something.  I did get a few pictures of some of the outfits tho....and I plan to not think about the yucky moments and just focus on the good stuff.
> 
> Ohana breakfast...note DDs face...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a change of dress improved her mood some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MNSSHP  it started to rain shortly after this so I did not get many pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meeting Mickey and Minnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood Studios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EPCOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessie and Woody



Those are really cute pictures.


----------



## goteamwood

TinkNH said:
			
		

> We are back home...and I am having serious withdrawal
> 
> Sadly Maddie had a really really rough week and refused to wear several of the outfits I had made her, and the ones she did wear she fussed and cried except when we were on a ride or actively doing something.  I did get a few pictures of some of the outfits tho....and I plan to not think about the yucky moments and just focus on the good stuff.
> 
> Ohana breakfast...note DDs face...
> 
> a change of dress improved her mood some
> 
> MNSSHP  it started to rain shortly after this so I did not get many pictures
> 
> Meeting Mickey and Minnie
> 
> Hollywood Studios
> 
> EPCOT
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> 
> Jessie and Woody



Very cute. Looks like you had a good time! I love the family photo with Mickey and Minnie. Sorry some of your dresses weren't "appreciated" but I think you're right to focus on the good stuff. You have a beautiful family. 



			
				PrincessMickey said:
			
		

> Glad you had a good day at the beach, and Happy early Birthday Tigger!
> 
> Congrats on the serger!
> 
> Yikes, hope she starts feeling better and heals soon. Luckily we don't have any pets right now for our fox. I have seen him snatch a rabbit or two though, which I admit is ok with me because the rabbits keeping eating out of my garden.
> 
> Looks great! You guys are going to be the best dressed there!
> 
> How scary. I hope he recovers quickly and continues to see the good in people in your neighborhood.
> 
> Have a great trip!
> 
> Nice to see you again. I hope Allison is feeling better and stays out of the hospital for awhile.
> 
> Looks great! Where in Colorado does your mom live? I live in Littleton. I've seen a few hawks in the area, we also have a fox who lives nearby and frequents our yard, I've discovered he has been marking his territory quite a bit this last week. Yuck.



My mom lives in Colorado Springs in the rockrimmon area (she was evacuated from her house this summer the fire was very close but thankfully didn't reach her place.) they are close enough in the foothills they get lots of creatures. Lots of deer, occasional bears, fox, etc. I remember growing up there it seemed that about once a year someone's dog got taken by a mountain lion. Trade off for living in an amazingly beautiful place.


----------



## disneychic2

Thanks so much for all the well wishes for my premie granddaughter. She has some breathing issues and was on a ventilator and had to have a chest tube and to be fed through her umbilical cord, but as of yesterday she is just getting oxygen through a nasal cannula. The hardest part has been my daughter had not been able to hold her but once and her hubby not at all. BUT they are supposed to be able to hold her today. Happy about that! Good to hear from some of you who have been there. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Piper

The care of premies has come so far.  When my daughter was born in 1967, she came 12 weeks early.  She weighed 2 lbs 6 oz and was 14 inches long.  I was "allowed" to look at her (while she was in her isolett) through a glass for 15 minutes 2 times a week.  I wasn't allowed to hold her or even touch her until the day she came home (when she was 2 months 1 day old--which was at least a month sooner than they had predicted.)  I had to call at exactly 9:10 each morning if I wanted an update on her.  What helped me keep my sanity was a friend who was doing her pediatric residency at the same hospital (which was considered state of the art at the time) who called me and told me little snippets of information about her.


----------



## dianemom2

TinkNH said:


> Sadly Maddie had a really really rough week and refused to wear several of the outfits I had made her, and the ones she did wear she fussed and cried except when we were on a ride or actively doing something.  I did get a few pictures of some of the outfits tho....and I plan to not think about the yucky moments and just focus on the good stuff.
> 
> Ohana breakfast...note DDs face...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a change of dress improved her mood some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MNSSHP  it started to rain shortly after this so I did not get many pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meeting Mickey and Minnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood Studios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EPCOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessie and Woody


Sorry that your little one gave you a rough time last week.  Your pictures look great and it does still look like a wonderful trip.  I love the picture of you all with Minnie and Mickey!  That one looks like a perfect family holiday card picture to me!



Piper said:


> The care of premies has come so far.  When my daughter was born in 1967, she came 12 weeks early.  She weighed 2 lbs 6 oz and was 14 inches long.  I was "allowed" to look at her (while she was in her isolett) through a glass for 15 minutes 2 times a week.  I wasn't allowed to hold her or even touch her until the day she came home (when she was 2 months 1 day old--which was at least a month sooner than they had predicted.)  I had to call at exactly 9:10 each morning if I wanted an update on her.  What helped me keep my sanity was a friend who was doing her pediatric residency at the same hospital (which was considered state of the art at the time) who called me and told me little snippets of information about her.


Wow, that must have been tough!  Times sure have changed!



disneychic2 said:


> Thanks so much for all the well wishes for my premie granddaughter. She has some breathing issues and was on a ventilator and had to have a chest tube and to be fed through her umbilical cord, but as of yesterday she is just getting oxygen through a nasal cannula. The hardest part has been my daughter had not been able to hold her but once and her hubby not at all. BUT they are supposed to be able to hold her today. Happy about that! Good to hear from some of you who have been there. Thanks for sharing!


I hope that she keeps improving.  She'll be home before you know it!


----------



## smile5sunshine

VBAndrea said:


> Flannel should do for now!  I kind of have to laugh b/c I bought some Pooh fabric to make something for a boy for a BG and when I got home I realized it had flowers on it.  Had to change those plans!  I have three flannel fabrics to make pj pants for my ds and I never seem to find the time to make them (2 of them were supposed to be for last winter -- oops!).



It was just very frustrating because the print is otherwise VERY boyish....circus animals. I noticed one flower and thought, eh, no big deal, but as I started scanning around I realized that there were flowers with EACH of the animals. Glad I'm not the only one who ever did it though!



VBAndrea said:


> I got the pattern   She resent it as it apparently disappeared.  A size 6 is 2.25 yards -- I'm surprised it's that's much, but I guess I really didn't take into account the fullness of the skirt.  I'm willing to bet you could make it a bit less full with less yardage.  Or like Diane said, you can do the skirt portion with cotton.  Once you get the pattern she has an example of cotton on it.
> 
> I love working with knits too -- I was just clueless on the neckline but now that I quickly glanced at the pattern it looks like it explains fold over elastic as one of the options.  I think it will be well worth the $5 I spent on it.  Alexa loves knits -- now I just need to find some cheap knits and get that house sold -- and the house needs to sell soon or we will end up paying that lovely new tax that I've heard is being imposed in January



Glad that you got the pattern finally! I'm sure Alexa will love the dress you make her from this. I agree with Diane, there is a small learning curve to sewing with knits, but once you get the hang of it, they are pretty easy. There are several blogs that have posts on tips and tricks to try when sewing with knits to make it go easier. I know if you google "tips for sewing with knits" a bunch should come up.  A great source for cheap knits is thrift stores! Go in and try to find the largest men's shirts. Often they have a good deal of fabric in them. Depending on your pattern, you might have to piece some parts together to get the fabric to the length you want, but they work great for tiered stuff.

PRAYING PRAYING PRAYING the house sells before January!!!



dianemom2 said:


> Thanks for the compliments on my designs and the the dress.  I really liked the flower knit fabric and for $2 per yard, I just couldn't resist it!  I am also trying to sew from my stash and use things up.   But I do give myself some leeway to purchase items that are "needed".  I don't have any boys but I am pretty sure that I wouldn't make them wear flower pajamas if I did have some. I am sure that flannel pajamas will be warm enough for a while.  One of my daughters wears short to sleep in all year and the other one wants sweatpants all year.  I don't get it!
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see what you make with the same knit fabric.  I always love to see what people do with the same fabrics I used.  Last  year somebody posted a dress on here made with a bright colored daisy fabric and I'd used the same fabric to make a shower curtain for my dd's bathroom!
> 
> BTW, Ellie Inspired has a knit dress pattern on sale for half price.  I'm not sure how much longer it will be on sale but it is a super cute pattern:
> http://www.ellieinspired.com/2012/09/21/featured-friday-2/





dianemom2 said:


> I don't think I told you all but I had my PET scan today.  I'll get the results tomorrow.  Hopefully I will still be in remission!



Yes, I'm sure at some point I will actually cave and just go buy some more fleece to use for DS's pjs, but right now I'm just being stubborn on principle! HA!

I lucked out and found several knits on sale at Hobby Lobby for $2-3/yd at the same time when I bought the flower. I got a pink/black stripe, and black/white stripe, the flower print you have and another pink print that has some peace signs on it. I snatched them up even though I didn't have a plan or purpose for them just cause I knew it'd be nice to have some cheap fabric to work with, and if nothing else, they would make comfy pajamas. 

Thanks for sharing that pattern. I almost bought it but decided at the last minute not to. I went and looked and I have a pajama pattern that is very similar (same yoke neck and uses a gathered skirt like that one, only no tiers) and I think I can easily use that as a base for mimicking this dress.  BUT I do have her site bookmarked now because she had some other really cute (free) patterns.

Praying you get the "all clear" today.



billwendy said:


> Yes, today was Happy Barium Swallow Study Day!!! EWWWWWW that barium was awful!!! They made me drink it, but never made me eat anything with it which is my problem sometimes. Grrrrr - oh well....It came back looking good - next up is a Gallbladder function test to see if thats functioning properly. I have Reflux that isnt responding to the one medicine they have tried so far...lol....oh well - Just keep swimming!!! I am finding out how healthy I am!!! and have lost a ton of weight since the middle of August - lol....looking at the positive side, right
> 
> Meanwhile, I want to go to DISNEY WORLD sooooo bad!! I thought I had Bill talked all into it, but then he pulls the "I have a rather new job and used my vacation for Camp Promise".....grrrrrrrrr.....still trying to pursuade him into a few days!!!



Sorry that the drink was so awful. I can only imagine. And I know it must be really frustrating to have things come back normal. So many times diagnosing is a giant exercise in process of elimination (my FIL is a dr and has said this often). Praying your Drs are able to get to the bottom of it and get you some relief.

And girl, I am with you on wanting to go to Disney World again, and I just got back!  Hope you are able to talk your DH into going.



TinkNH said:


> We are back home...and I am having serious withdrawal
> 
> Sadly Maddie had a really really rough week and refused to wear several of the outfits I had made her, and the ones she did wear she fussed and cried except when we were on a ride or actively doing something.  I did get a few pictures of some of the outfits tho....and I plan to not think about the yucky moments and just focus on the good stuff.
> 
> Ohana breakfast...note DDs face...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a change of dress improved her mood some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MNSSHP  it started to rain shortly after this so I did not get many pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meeting Mickey and Minnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood Studios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EPCOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessie and Woody



Welcome back! I'm glad you had a pretty good time despite your DD refusing to wear some things. Children with SPD can be really overwhelmed by the change in environment and all the extra stimuli around, which exacerbates their symptoms. 

All your clothing looks fantastic! You have some excellent shots there and I LOVE the shirts you made for your older DD. That pattern is really cute and I think i shall have to go hunting on etsy for it!

And I am already jonesing to go back too. 



disneychic2 said:


> Thanks so much for all the well wishes for my premie granddaughter. She has some breathing issues and was on a ventilator and had to have a chest tube and to be fed through her umbilical cord, but as of yesterday she is just getting oxygen through a nasal cannula. The hardest part has been my daughter had not been able to hold her but once and her hubby not at all. BUT they are supposed to be able to hold her today. Happy about that! Good to hear from some of you who have been there. Thanks for sharing!



CONGRATULATIONS and HURRAY for her already only using the nasal cannula! I hope she progresses in leaps and bounds and gets to come home quickly.  Praying your DD and her DH get to start holding her and doing kangaroo care soon.  It is amazing how the power of touch really helps these little ones off to an early start.



Piper said:


> The care of premies has come so far.  When my daughter was born in 1967, she came 12 weeks early.  She weighed 2 lbs 6 oz and was 14 inches long.  I was "allowed" to look at her (while she was in her isolett) through a glass for 15 minutes 2 times a week.  I wasn't allowed to hold her or even touch her until the day she came home (when she was 2 months 1 day old--which was at least a month sooner than they had predicted.)  I had to call at exactly 9:10 each morning if I wanted an update on her.  What helped me keep my sanity was a friend who was doing her pediatric residency at the same hospital (which was considered state of the art at the time) who called me and told me little snippets of information about her.



Oh Piper, I think my heart just broke for you! How AWFUL! I'm so glad that drs. know so much more now and have realized that even these tiny babes NEED their mom/dad and to be held and touched as much as possible. Hope you are doing well!



tigger_mommy said:


> Holy mother of pearl...we leave on Friday! I finished the "must have" sewing and embroidery last night. Now I just have to try and make a cute Halloween dress for me before we leave. Oh, and a couple of shirts that are not must haves for hubby and I. The kids are packed, just mom and dad left. I can't wait to go, but really don't want to start the dress, I am so done right now.
> 
> Do you ever get to that point before you leave?  Just wish it was all done.



OH how exciting! I hope that you are able to get all you want finished. But I did want to say that I WAS SOOOOOOOO DONE sewing even before we left. I get easily burnt out if I feel like I HAVE to sew, especially everyday.



4monkeys said:


> Finally joining back in.  Its been a crazy couple months since our trip. Allison has been quite sick and in and out of the hospital.  Been able to do some sewing and its been great to get a few things done.  We started homebound school again and its been a trying time.  Hope to be able to catch up on everything on here soon!  So far what i have seen looks great!



Amy, I'm so sorry to hear that Alli has had a rough go at it. I do pray that this is her last hospitalization and she feels much MUCH better. Starting out with school is always difficult whenever you've been on a break. Hope you are able to find some routine that works for you quickly.



goteamwood said:


> I guess I didn't over think it on the flowers, I made these Tigger shirts for my boys and they have flowers. I don't think (hopefully.) they will be too damaged by them. I sort of like the hippie vibe they have. And the fabric was SUPER cheap at Hancock when I got it, like $3 a yard.



Nope, I don't think your shirts look too girlie at all! I agree the flowers in that print look Hawaiian/hippie to me. 



pyrxtc said:


> How did you know I haven't finished packing yet ?? My boys have been packed for a few days and I just went over their stuff but I'm barely started on my stuff yet. I just don't know what to bring and I'm sure I'm over-packing but I guess that would be better than forgetting things. I leave my house tomorrow night so I know I need to hurry.
> 
> I was told it would never be worn by her and it was all I could do to convince her to put it on for 2 seconds so I could see if I got the size right. perfect on the bust but the darts will have to be bigger on the stomach because their was too much fabric there. I got a giant Ew ! and an eye roll for the whole thing. 2nd thing I've made for her and neither will be worn so I guess I'm done making her things. Her BFF did think it was cute but not her style and thought my sewing was gorgeous and couldn't believe how good I've gotten with them.
> 
> I leave tomorrow and haven't finished packing yet. I've got a lot to do and not so much time left. I guess I should get back to it. Over packing is better than forgetting right ??



Have a WONDERFUL TRIP!!!

HA, and it was a lucky guess that you weren't done yet. I know at least in my family, I am ALWAYS the last person I pack. I make sure I get all the kids' stuff squared away and THEN I start on me.

Sorry your DD was being suck a stinker about the dress. sometimes kids can be such boogers!



Tigger1221 said:


> I wanted to say thanks for all the opinions on an embroidery machine. We went to the Bernia store and they were kinda rude and not helpful at all. They wouldn't really tell us about any of the machines so we left. We went to get my moms old machine fixed and they sold Brother machines and we fell in love the second we walked in. The place had Disney stuff all over! I asked the lady about the machines and she was very helpful. She spent an hour with us showing us the different machines and what each one did. She showed us the 770 but my mom fell in love with the more expensive ones. So now she is trying to convince my step-dad she needs it.
> 
> 
> I will hopefully be able to post some pics of some stuff she has sewn this week.



CONGRATS on your new machine! Can't wait to see the things you start making!




peachygreen said:


> Am I the only one who has a great dislike of sewing on buttons?  I always laugh when people see what I do and make the comment that they can't even sew on a button.  I can but I really hate doing it.  Its not the button holes, its the buttons.  Yesterday I finally made myself sit down and sew buttons on the girls clothes.  I did 16 buttons on 4 outfits.  Done.  Well that is until I finish the outfits I am doing right now because they too have buttons.



Nope, I think you will find you are in GOOD company!

Sunshine


----------



## MinnieVanMom

HI VB,
Yes, I did the big jump to FB.  A lot has happened to our family since my posts here.  

We moved.....to the Netherlands.  DH wanted to see more of Europe, so he got a new job on a 2 year contract.  He is very happy and I am adjusting.

Our stuff had huge problems and as of today our goods should arrive on the 3 of Oct, over 6 months later!

I bought a Singer 1934 treadle machine and also a Gritzner hand crank, both for 25 Euro.  I really love the treadle and am using to do some straight stitching as that is all it can do, forward and straight.

We won't be seeing WDW for the next two years but did buy AP's to Disneyland Paris because it is just 3 hours away by high speed train.  We can do weekend get aways.


----------



## pyrxtc

TinkNH -- the pictures were cute and I know you had a great time by following your Facebook posts. Pictures are priceless and it will be great to have memories of her making that face and it will make you remember the story behind it.


I am almost done packing. I just need to move some things around in suitcases since I had to get my Disney Vacation backpack out of storage and now I just need to wait for the boys to get our of school and we head to my parents house for one more night of sleep and off at 8 am tomorrow to go cross country !Warm weather here I come !


----------



## DMGeurts

TinkNH said:


> We are back home...and I am having serious withdrawal



I loved each and every one of your outfits!   My favorites have to be the Squirt ones though - I just love that fabric!



MinnieVanMom said:


> HI VB,
> Yes, I did the big jump to FB.  A lot has happened to our family since my posts here.
> 
> We moved.....to the Netherlands.  DH wanted to see more of Europe, so he got a new job on a 2 year contract.  He is very happy and I am adjusting.
> 
> Our stuff had huge problems and as of today our goods should arrive on the 3 of Oct, over 6 months later!
> 
> I bought a Singer 1934 treadle machine and also a Gritzner hand crank, both for 25 Euro.  I really love the treadle and am using to do some straight stitching as that is all it can do, forward and straight.
> 
> We won't be seeing WDW for the next two years but did buy AP's to Disneyland Paris because it is just 3 hours away by high speed train.  We can do weekend get aways.



Hi April!!!    Glad to see you over here!



disneychic2 said:


> Thanks so much for all the well wishes for my premie granddaughter. She has some breathing issues and was on a ventilator and had to have a chest tube and to be fed through her umbilical cord, but as of yesterday she is just getting oxygen through a nasal cannula. The hardest part has been my daughter had not been able to hold her but once and her hubby not at all. BUT they are supposed to be able to hold her today. Happy about that! Good to hear from some of you who have been there. Thanks for sharing!



Lois, I am sending prayers to your little Grand daughter.  

D~


----------



## disneychic2

Piper said:


> The care of premies has come so far.  When my daughter was born in 1967, she came 12 weeks early.  She weighed 2 lbs 6 oz and was 14 inches long.  I was "allowed" to look at her (while she was in her isolett) through a glass for 15 minutes 2 times a week.  I wasn't allowed to hold her or even touch her until the day she came home (when she was 2 months 1 day old--which was at least a month sooner than they had predicted.)  I had to call at exactly 9:10 each morning if I wanted an update on her.  What helped me keep my sanity was a friend who was doing her pediatric residency at the same hospital (which was considered state of the art at the time) who called me and told me little snippets of information about her.



WOW! That must have been so very hard to go through! I can't even imagine. Thank God for your friend. I'm so glad they are doing things differently now. 



DMGeurts said:


> I loved each and every one of your outfits!   My favorites have to be the Squirt ones though - I just love that fabric!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi April!!!    Glad to see you over here!
> 
> 
> 
> Lois, I am sending prayers to your little Grand daughter.
> 
> D~



Thanks for the prayers! My daughter did hold little Caroline today and she (the baby) is no longer using anything to help her breath. She has come such a long way in just 24 hours!


----------



## TinkNH

smile5sunshine said:


> Welcome back! I'm glad you had a pretty good time despite your DD refusing to wear some things. Children with SPD can be really overwhelmed by the change in environment and all the extra stimuli around, which exacerbates their symptoms.
> 
> All your clothing looks fantastic! You have some excellent shots there and I LOVE the shirts you made for your older DD. That pattern is really cute and I think i shall have to go hunting on etsy for it!
> 
> And I am already jonesing to go back too.
> 
> 
> Sunshine



it is by aivilo charlotte..the one shoulder one.  The other ..in the nemo fabric was the free one from oliver + that someone posted a while back...with the 3 ruffles..I loved how that came out and so did she!


thanks everyone for your comments...I am glad I got some good pictures so DD will have those to remember and not the miserable moments....I am choosing to forget them.  It was a magical week and I can't wait to go back...just hoping its not another 6 years!


----------



## TinkNH

disneychic2 said:


> Thanks for the prayers! My daughter did hold little Caroline today and she (the baby) is no longer using anything to help her breath. She has come such a long way in just 24 hours!




Glad to hear she is doing so well..  My oldest was 7 weeks early and spent 2 weeks in the NICU, with eating and breathing issues as well.  I know all too well how stressful that is!  Hope shes able to come home soon!!  (and fantastic name choice   )


----------



## TinkNH

pyrxtc said:


> TinkNH -- the pictures were cute and I know you had a great time by following your Facebook posts. Pictures are priceless and it will be great to have memories of her making that face and it will make you remember the story behind it.
> 
> 
> I am almost done packing. I just need to move some things around in suitcases since I had to get my Disney Vacation backpack out of storage and now I just need to wait for the boys to get our of school and we head to my parents house for one more night of sleep and off at 8 am tomorrow to go cross country !Warm weather here I come !




 the good did indeed outweigh the bad...even tho at times it did not feel that way  I got enough good happy pictures of her that we can focus on those memories

Have a great time!!!  Post pics so I can live vicariously!!


----------



## dianemom2

smile5sunshine said:


> I lucked out and found several knits on sale at Hobby Lobby for $2-3/yd at the same time when I bought the flower. I got a pink/black stripe, and black/white stripe, the flower print you have and another pink print that has some peace signs on it. I snatched them up even though I didn't have a plan or purpose for them just cause I knew it'd be nice to have some cheap fabric to work with, and if nothing else, they would make comfy pajamas.
> 
> Thanks for sharing that pattern. I almost bought it but decided at the last minute not to. I went and looked and I have a pajama pattern that is very similar (same yoke neck and uses a gathered skirt like that one, only no tiers) and I think I can easily use that as a base for mimicking this dress.  BUT I do have her site bookmarked now because she had some other really cute (free) patterns.
> 
> Praying you get the "all clear"
> 
> Sunshine


You were so lucky to find the other knits on such a good deal at Hobby Lobby.  We don't have one close to us but sometimes I get some great deals on knits at Hancock.  But those tend to be solid colors.

I agree with you that if you have another pattern that is similar, why spend the money on another one.  I do that all the time.  Last year I wanted a pattern form Olhebelle (I probably spelled that wrong, I always do!) but I realized that I had another dress with the exact same time and that I could re-create the skirt section myself.  I did download one of her free patterns too.  I tried to download another one but it didn't work.

I did get the all clear today.  No sign of cancer!  HOORAY!  I made my appointment for the next one in six months.  My oncologist doesn't want to see me again until after that one.



MinnieVanMom said:


> HI VB,
> Yes, I did the big jump to FB.  A lot has happened to our family since my posts here.
> 
> We moved.....to the Netherlands.  DH wanted to see more of Europe, so he got a new job on a 2 year contract.  He is very happy and I am adjusting.
> 
> Our stuff had huge problems and as of today our goods should arrive on the 3 of Oct, over 6 months later!
> 
> I bought a Singer 1934 treadle machine and also a Gritzner hand crank, both for 25 Euro.  I really love the treadle and am using to do some straight stitching as that is all it can do, forward and straight.
> 
> We won't be seeing WDW for the next two years but did buy AP's to Disneyland Paris because it is just 3 hours away by high speed train.  We can do weekend get aways.


I've been following all your ups and downs on FB but I do want to say that it must be a huge adjustment.  I'm sure it will feel better when you get  your stuff.  When we had our house built, our stuff was in storage for about 6 months.  It is so hard to feel unsettled for that length of time.  And I had it easier because at least I was living in the same area during that time.  

It is cool that you are so close to Disneyland in Paris.  I hope you tell us all about it when you go!


----------



## billwendy

disneychic2 said:


> Thanks so much for all the well wishes for my premie granddaughter. She has some breathing issues and was on a ventilator and had to have a chest tube and to be fed through her umbilical cord, but as of yesterday she is just getting oxygen through a nasal cannula. The hardest part has been my daughter had not been able to hold her but once and her hubby not at all. BUT they are supposed to be able to hold her today. Happy about that! Good to hear from some of you who have been there. Thanks for sharing!



Big hugs to the whole family -did they get to hold her today???

Love the Disney pictures!!!!

Question - would anyone be willing/able to do some flip flops for Noah's big give for his sisters Lauren and Emily and maybe even Mama (Callie?) That would be super cool!!! Thanks to ALL who are helping our fellow Big Give/Dis friend on their Wish Trip!!!

Sooo, anyone with an active doggie out there. Its dark now when we get home, so Tigger and I cant go out and play ball!!! I pay for it if that doggie doesnt get his exercise!!! lol...our neighbor girl comes over and walks him after school, but he has soooo much more energy than that!!! lol...what do you all do????


----------



## miprender

I can do the single digit dance today I only have 3 shirts left and will start posting everything soon, hopefully 




kgleine said:


> officially done! still need to finish sons hamish costume...



 Awesome



billwendy said:


> This morning was a little scarey here. We live right across the parking lot from a little local church. The Pastor (our neighbor Aaron) was walking across the parking lot and a man who was obviously under the influence of something jumped out at him - Im not sure if he hit him or not - I heard yelling and Tigger started barking - another man ran out of the church to help Pastor Aaron, but I didnt know what to do - I got my cell to call 911 but then the police pulled up - so sad....Yes, a church is a place that people can come to when they need help, but is there really a need to attack the pastor who could help you????  I feel like I should bake a plate of brownies or something and take them over to his family...they are doing a lot of good in our town, and I dont want this to discourage them, you know?



WOW how scary.



Tami0220 said:


> I hope your furbaby is better. My hubby took our dogs out to walk to my son's house right behind ours. A coyote grabbed my chunky chihuahua. DH just had knee surgery, son is disabled with back problems but the too of them and my pit mix took off after the coyote. Pit mix got her back. Fortunately just puncture wounds and general bruising. 3 yrs ago coyote got son's puppy, broke neck in two spots but she is just a  bundle of joy today. We have been blessed twice now.



Wow... that is scary. I always worry about our dog. He is so little, but is the fastest dog in the world so hopefully he could outrun them.



4monkeys said:


> Finally joining back in.  Its been a crazy couple months since our trip. Allison has been quite sick and in and out of the hospital.  Been able to do some sewing and its been great to get a few things done.  We started homebound school again and its been a trying time.  Hope to be able to catch up on everything on here soon!  So far what i have seen looks great!



Glad to see you posting again 



goteamwood said:


> I guess I didn't over think it on the flowers, I made these Tigger shirts for my boys and they have flowers. I don't think (hopefully.) they will be too damaged by them. I sort of like the hippie vibe they have. And the fabric was SUPER cheap at Hancock when I got it, like $3 a yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, my mom lives in Colorado and had a hawk take her dog once. I never actually met the dog since this happened when I was away at college and she had the poor thing only a couple weeks. It was some sort of tiny terrier pocket-sized dog, I don't remember exactly what type, but it was a terrible experience for her. She currently has a 4 lb shih-tzu who she keeps on a short leash outside because of the previous experience, even though the dog would stay right by her without. I have always had big dogs so we have had the opposite problem, big dogs catching the little creatures.



I have two boys who would wear those cute shirts.

And OMG on the hawk taking the puppy. How awful.




billwendy said:


> Hi Andrea- thanks for answering my question about the knit!!
> 
> Yes, today was Happy Barium Swallow Study Day!!! EWWWWWW that barium was awful!!! They made me drink it, but never made me eat anything with it which is my problem sometimes. Grrrrr - oh well....It came back looking good - next up is a Gallbladder function test to see if thats functioning properly. I have Reflux that isnt responding to the one medicine they have tried so far...lol....oh well - Just keep swimming!!! I am finding out how healthy I am!!! and have lost a ton of weight since the middle of August - lol....looking at the positive side, right
> 
> Meanwhile, I want to go to DISNEY WORLD sooooo bad!! I thought I had Bill talked all into it, but then he pulls the "I have a rather new job and used my vacation for Camp Promise".....grrrrrrrrr.....still trying to pursuade him into a few days!!!



Sorry you weren't able to get some answers. It is so frustrating when the Dr.s can't figure out what is going on.



TinkNH said:


> We are back home...and I am having serious withdrawal
> 
> Sadly Maddie had a really really rough week and refused to wear several of the outfits I had made her, and the ones she did wear she fussed and cried except when we were on a ride or actively doing something.  I did get a few pictures of some of the outfits tho....and I plan to not think about the yucky moments and just focus on the good stuff.
> 
> MNSSHP  it started to rain shortly after this so I did not get many pictures



Love all the pictures. So it rained on MNSSHP  That is my fear as I keep looking at the extended forecast. Did it affect the party alot? What about the Headless Horesman.... that is one of my main reasons for going.



Piper said:


> The care of premies has come so far.  When my daughter was born in 1967, she came 12 weeks early.  She weighed 2 lbs 6 oz and was 14 inches long.  I was "allowed" to look at her (while she was in her isolett) through a glass for 15 minutes 2 times a week.  I wasn't allowed to hold her or even touch her until the day she came home (when she was 2 months 1 day old--which was at least a month sooner than they had predicted.)  I had to call at exactly 9:10 each morning if I wanted an update on her.  What helped me keep my sanity was a friend who was doing her pediatric residency at the same hospital (which was considered state of the art at the time) who called me and told me little snippets of information about her.



How scary. My DD was a premie too. But luckily they have come so far that we were able to hold her several times a day. She wasn't quite as small as yours as she was 4lbs 1oz and only 5 weeks early and only needed to stay for 10 days. But to look at her now you would never believe she was that small. She is so tall for her age 



MinnieVanMom said:


> HI VB,
> Yes, I did the big jump to FB.  A lot has happened to our family since my posts here.
> 
> We moved.....to the Netherlands.  DH wanted to see more of Europe, so he got a new job on a 2 year contract.  He is very happy and I am adjusting.
> 
> Our stuff had huge problems and as of today our goods should arrive on the 3 of Oct, over 6 months later!
> 
> I bought a Singer 1934 treadle machine and also a Gritzner hand crank, both for 25 Euro.  I really love the treadle and am using to do some straight stitching as that is all it can do, forward and straight.
> 
> We won't be seeing WDW for the next two years but did buy AP's to Disneyland Paris because it is just 3 hours away by high speed train.  We can do weekend get aways.



I have been following along too and so happy they you will finally get your stuff.


----------



## BorkBorkBork

I've been off for a few days so there's too much to quote but all the talk about hawks & dogs & coyotes sure is scary!
TinkNH your pics are really cute and I'm glad you got good pictures despite your youngest DD not wanting to dress up! All your customs are really nice and I also like the one shouldered top. 



dianemom2 said:


> I did get the all clear today.  No sign of cancer!  HOORAY!  I made my appointment for the next one in six months.  My oncologist doesn't want to see me again until after that one.





I have probably made about 25 things with my 770 in the last 3 weeks. I love it! I've had some frustrating moments trying to get the hoop to click back on sometimes but for the most part it's been awesome. I've mostly been making Halloween shirts for all the nieces and nephews but here's something technically Disney I made! 






DD loves Totoro now and this design was free! Here's the link if anyone's interested: http://cyatutorials.blogspot.com/2010/01/free-machine-embroidery-pattern-totoro.html

I am finding really cool embroidery designs at urbanthreads.com and I wanted to recommend them for teens or adults--lots of cool things that are not your "typical" embroidery designs!


----------



## TinkNH

miprender said:


> Love all the pictures. So it rained on MNSSHP  That is my fear as I keep looking at the extended forecast. Did it affect the party alot? What about the Headless Horesman.... that is one of my main reasons for going.



Well...they cancelled the first parade, and the Villains dance thing.  They did get Hallowishes done and the 2nd parade shortly after, but no headless horseman.  I was disappointed because my main goal was meeting characters, but the kids had fun getting candy...and the fireworks were by far the best I have EVER seen.


----------



## goteamwood

BorkBorkBork said:
			
		

> I've been off for a few days so there's too much to quote but all the talk about hawks & dogs & coyotes sure is scary!
> TinkNH your pics are really cute and I'm glad you got good pictures despite your youngest DD not wanting to dress up! All your customs are really nice and I also like the one shouldered top.
> 
> 
> 
> I have probably made about 25 things with my 770 in the last 3 weeks. I love it! I've had some frustrating moments trying to get the hoop to click back on sometimes but for the most part it's been awesome. I've mostly been making Halloween shirts for all the nieces and nephews but here's something technically Disney I made!
> 
> DD loves Totoro now and this design was free! Here's the link if anyone's interested: http://cyatutorials.blogspot.com/2010/01/free-machine-embroidery-pattern-totoro.html
> 
> I am finding really cool embroidery designs at urbanthreads.com and I wanted to recommend them for teens or adults--lots of cool things that are not your "typical" embroidery designs!



Omg I love totoro! Thanks for sharing and that bag is so awesome. I bought a grey hoodie for myself at target on clearance thinking it'd be fun to appliqué and I think I've found my "what"! 
I'll have to check out the urban threads site too. Thanks!


----------



## dianemom2

billwendy said:


> Sooo, anyone with an active doggie out there. Its dark now when we get home, so Tigger and I cant go out and play ball!!! I pay for it if that doggie doesnt get his exercise!!! lol...our neighbor girl comes over and walks him after school, but he has soooo much more energy than that!!! lol...what do you all do????


Wendy my little doggy's favorite game is fetch.  To really wear her out, I throw the ball from the top of the deck steps and she brings it back up the steps to me.  About 10 times up and down those steps and she is pretty worn out.  When she was a puppy she could do more but she is 3 years old now.  We also play fetch inside the house.  I have a long stretch from my kitchen through my family room and she will chase her ball for me for a long time.  Also, try getting her a kong or something with a treat inside of it.  Sometimes that mental stimulation is enough to keep them busy for a good long while.  You could have the little neighbor girl give it to him so that it doesn't drive him crazy all day long.  




miprender said:


> I can do the single digit dance today I only have 3 shirts left and will start posting everything soon, hopefully
> 
> 
> How scary. My DD was a premie too. But luckily they have come so far that we were able to hold her several times a day. She wasn't quite as small as yours as she was 4lbs 1oz and only 5 weeks early and only needed to stay for 10 days.


How exciting that you are down to the single digits!  Have you started packing yet?  Your dd was born about as early as mine and stayed in the hospital for the same amount of time.  Sara was 5 weeks early.   Sara was bigger though.  She was 5 lbs 10 oz.  She was born with Group B strep and had to be on IV antibiotics for her first 10 days.



BorkBorkBork said:


> I have probably made about 25 things with my 770 in the last 3 weeks. I love it! I've had some frustrating moments trying to get the hoop to click back on sometimes but for the most part it's been awesome. I've mostly been making Halloween shirts for all the nieces and nephews but here's something technically Disney I made!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am finding really cool embroidery designs at urbanthreads.com and I wanted to recommend them for teens or adults--lots of cool things that are not your "typical" embroidery designs!


We want to see some of your other stuff too, even if it isn't Disney!  I am pretty sure that Andrea had some problems with her hoop clicking back into place and she found a way to fix it.

I have looked at Urbanthreads.com before but I haven't been there in a while.  Maybe I will check it out again.  Of course since I got such a lukewarm reception for the last things I made my girls, I'm not in a hurry to spend much money on designs to make them stuff.  LOL!


----------



## goteamwood

BorkBorkBork said:
			
		

> I've been off for a few days so there's too much to quote but all the talk about hawks & dogs & coyotes sure is scary!
> TinkNH your pics are really cute and I'm glad you got good pictures despite your youngest DD not wanting to dress up! All your customs are really nice and I also like the one shouldered top.
> 
> 
> 
> I have probably made about 25 things with my 770 in the last 3 weeks. I love it! I've had some frustrating moments trying to get the hoop to click back on sometimes but for the most part it's been awesome. I've mostly been making Halloween shirts for all the nieces and nephews but here's something technically Disney I made!
> 
> DD loves Totoro now and this design was free! Here's the link if anyone's interested: http://cyatutorials.blogspot.com/2010/01/free-machine-embroidery-pattern-totoro.html
> 
> I am finding really cool embroidery designs at urbanthreads.com and I wanted to recommend them for teens or adults--lots of cool things that are not your "typical" embroidery designs!



I forgot to add that with my pe770 I just go back one step and that resets the hoop. I don't remember who but someone on this thread suggested that. Essentially if I have to take it off to trim I reset one step back and then one step forward and effectively end up in the same spot but the hoop ALWAYS clicks in no problem at the "default" position.


----------



## BorkBorkBork

goteamwood said:


> Omg I love totoro! Thanks for sharing and that bag is so awesome. I bought a grey hoodie for myself at target on clearance thinking it'd be fun to appliqué and I think I've found my "what"!
> I'll have to check out the urban threads site too. Thanks!



Hey! This would be awesome on a grey hoodie! I'll have to make one for myself  I've seen $12 hoodies at Old Navy and $10 ones at Walmart. I did do the retro Epcot logo on a black fleece jacket for me this week but haven't made anything else for myself.


----------



## PurpleEars

TinkNH said:


> We are back home...and I am having serious withdrawal
> 
> Sadly Maddie had a really really rough week and refused to wear several of the outfits I had made her, and the ones she did wear she fussed and cried except when we were on a ride or actively doing something.  I did get a few pictures of some of the outfits tho....and I plan to not think about the yucky moments and just focus on the good stuff.
> 
> Ohana breakfast...note DDs face...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a change of dress improved her mood some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MNSSHP  it started to rain shortly after this so I did not get many pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meeting Mickey and Minnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood Studios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EPCOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessie and Woody



Thank you for sharing the pictures. Looks like your family had a great time overall, even though some parts didn't go quite as planned. I really like your family picture with Mickey and Minnie!



Piper said:


> The care of premies has come so far.  When my daughter was born in 1967, she came 12 weeks early.  She weighed 2 lbs 6 oz and was 14 inches long.  I was "allowed" to look at her (while she was in her isolett) through a glass for 15 minutes 2 times a week.  I wasn't allowed to hold her or even touch her until the day she came home (when she was 2 months 1 day old--which was at least a month sooner than they had predicted.)  I had to call at exactly 9:10 each morning if I wanted an update on her.  What helped me keep my sanity was a friend who was doing her pediatric residency at the same hospital (which was considered state of the art at the time) who called me and told me little snippets of information about her.



I am so sorry that you had to go through that nightmare. I am glad that we understand so much more about caring for premature babies.



MinnieVanMom said:


> HI VB,
> Yes, I did the big jump to FB.  A lot has happened to our family since my posts here.
> 
> We moved.....to the Netherlands.  DH wanted to see more of Europe, so he got a new job on a 2 year contract.  He is very happy and I am adjusting.
> 
> Our stuff had huge problems and as of today our goods should arrive on the 3 of Oct, over 6 months later!
> 
> I bought a Singer 1934 treadle machine and also a Gritzner hand crank, both for 25 Euro.  I really love the treadle and am using to do some straight stitching as that is all it can do, forward and straight.
> 
> We won't be seeing WDW for the next two years but did buy AP's to Disneyland Paris because it is just 3 hours away by high speed train.  We can do weekend get aways.



I hope your stuff will arrive soon. How frustrating to not have your stuff for so long! I hope you will enjoy living in the Netherlands.



disneychic2 said:


> Thanks for the prayers! My daughter did hold little Caroline today and she (the baby) is no longer using anything to help her breath. She has come such a long way in just 24 hours!



Glad to hear that your granddaugther is making great strides!



dianemom2 said:


> I did get the all clear today.  No sign of cancer!  HOORAY!  I made my appointment for the next one in six months.  My oncologist doesn't want to see me again until after that one.



I think this calls for the banana dance! 



BorkBorkBork said:


> I have probably made about 25 things with my 770 in the last 3 weeks. I love it! I've had some frustrating moments trying to get the hoop to click back on sometimes but for the most part it's been awesome. I've mostly been making Halloween shirts for all the nieces and nephews but here's something technically Disney I made!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD loves Totoro now and this design was free! Here's the link if anyone's interested: http://cyatutorials.blogspot.com/2010/01/free-machine-embroidery-pattern-totoro.html
> 
> I am finding really cool embroidery designs at urbanthreads.com and I wanted to recommend them for teens or adults--lots of cool things that are not your "typical" embroidery designs!



My goodness! Totoro! That brings back lots of sweet memories for me. It was one of my favourite movies when I was younger. DH earned lots of gold stars when he got me that DVD for Christmas one year.


----------



## PrincessMickey

goteamwood said:


> My mom lives in Colorado Springs in the rockrimmon area (she was evacuated from her house this summer the fire was very close but thankfully didn't reach her place.) they are close enough in the foothills they get lots of creatures. Lots of deer, occasional bears, fox, etc. I remember growing up there it seemed that about once a year someone's dog got taken by a mountain lion. Trade off for living in an amazingly beautiful place.



I know that area. That fire was pretty scary, I was driving home from Texas the day the fire blew up. We didn't know anything about the fire until we smelled the smoke. The smoke was so horrible for miles around the area, so sad, glad they made it through ok. We don't get as many critters in the city but there was a mountain lion sighting earlier this summer across the street and a few deer in the area, and of course the fox who lives behind me.



Piper said:


> The care of premies has come so far.  When my daughter was born in 1967, she came 12 weeks early.  She weighed 2 lbs 6 oz and was 14 inches long.  I was "allowed" to look at her (while she was in her isolett) through a glass for 15 minutes 2 times a week.  I wasn't allowed to hold her or even touch her until the day she came home (when she was 2 months 1 day old--which was at least a month sooner than they had predicted.)  I had to call at exactly 9:10 each morning if I wanted an update on her.  What helped me keep my sanity was a friend who was doing her pediatric residency at the same hospital (which was considered state of the art at the time) who called me and told me little snippets of information about her.



Wow, I couldn't imagine not being able to see my baby and only getting one update a day. 



disneychic2 said:


> Thanks so much for all the well wishes for my premie granddaughter. She has some breathing issues and was on a ventilator and had to have a chest tube and to be fed through her umbilical cord, but as of yesterday she is just getting oxygen through a nasal cannula. The hardest part has been my daughter had not been able to hold her but once and her hubby not at all. BUT they are supposed to be able to hold her today. Happy about that! Good to hear from some of you who have been there. Thanks for sharing!



Glad to hear the baby is doing good. Prayers she gets too go home soon.



MinnieVanMom said:


> HI VB,
> Yes, I did the big jump to FB.  A lot has happened to our family since my posts here.
> 
> We moved.....to the Netherlands.  DH wanted to see more of Europe, so he got a new job on a 2 year contract.  He is very happy and I am adjusting.
> 
> Our stuff had huge problems and as of today our goods should arrive on the 3 of Oct, over 6 months later!
> 
> I bought a Singer 1934 treadle machine and also a Gritzner hand crank, both for 25 Euro.  I really love the treadle and am using to do some straight stitching as that is all it can do, forward and straight.
> 
> We won't be seeing WDW for the next two years but did buy AP's to Disneyland Paris because it is just 3 hours away by high speed train.  We can do weekend get aways.



Wow, what an adventure you are on. Hope you get your stuff soon. My parents live in Africa most of the year and my mom bought a treadle machine there. She doesn't do too much sewing but with the frequent power outages they have she enjoys being able to to do something when the power is out.



dianemom2 said:


> I did get the all clear today.  No sign of cancer!  HOORAY!  I made my appointment for the next one in six months.  My oncologist doesn't want to see me again until after that one.



That's great news!!! 



BorkBorkBork said:


> DD loves Totoro now and this design was free! Here's the link if anyone's interested: http://cyatutorials.blogspot.com/2010/01/free-machine-embroidery-pattern-totoro.html
> 
> I am finding really cool embroidery designs at urbanthreads.com and I wanted to recommend them for teens or adults--lots of cool things that are not your "typical" embroidery designs!



Sounds like you're having lots of fun with your new machine! Love Totoro, looks great!


----------



## Jen7079

BorkBorkBork said:


> DD loves Totoro now and this design was free! Here's the link if anyone's interested: http://cyatutorials.blogspot.com/2010/01/free-machine-embroidery-pattern-totoro.html
> 
> I am finding really cool embroidery designs at urbanthreads.com and I wanted to recommend them for teens or adults--lots of cool things that are not your "typical" embroidery designs!



I love that site, I just went out there and spent 3 hours!! Can't wait to use some of those designs.

Jennifer


----------



## Jen7079

BorkBorkBork said:


> Hey! This would be awesome on a grey hoodie! I'll have to make one for myself  I've seen $12 hoodies at Old Navy and $10 ones at Walmart. I did do the retro Epcot logo on a black fleece jacket for me this week but haven't made anything else for myself.



What is the retro Epcot Logo?

Jennifer


----------



## love to stitch

BorkBorkBork said:


> I've been off for a few days so there's too much to quote but all the talk about hawks & dogs & coyotes sure is scary!
> TinkNH your pics are really cute and I'm glad you got good pictures despite your youngest DD not wanting to dress up! All your customs are really nice and I also like the one shouldered top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have probably made about 25 things with my 770 in the last 3 weeks. I love it! I've had some frustrating moments trying to get the hoop to click back on sometimes but for the most part it's been awesome. I've mostly been making Halloween shirts for all the nieces and nephews but here's something technically Disney I made!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD loves Totoro now and this design was free! Here's the link if anyone's interested: http://cyatutorials.blogspot.com/2010/01/free-machine-embroidery-pattern-totoro.html
> 
> I am finding really cool embroidery designs at urbanthreads.com and I wanted to recommend them for teens or adults--lots of cool things that are not your "typical" embroidery designs!



That is a very cute bag.


----------



## Piper

Thanks for understanding about how difficult it was to leave Bonnie and not get to see her when I wanted.  "Back then" they didn't make premie clothes.  I helped to pass the time by making her outfits out of very soft knit and batiste.  I used an 18 inch doll pattern.  I also took regular gauze diapers, cut them in half and folded them in half again.  I seamed up the sides, turned them so the seam was inside and stitched the ends closed.  I made 4 dozen diapers out of 2 dozen.  The hardest part was the "rubber pants" to go over her diapers.  I used the doll pattern and lined the pants with thick white flannel and used the fabric to match her dress on the outside.  I was so excited when she could finally wear "regular" baby clothes!!  She used the clothes for her doll when she got older, so I don't have any of them.  What was I thinking!!!


----------



## BorkBorkBork

Jen7079 said:


> I love that site, I just went out there and spent 3 hours!! Can't wait to use some of those designs.
> 
> Jennifer



Tons of great designs on there! Much cooler than, say, the teddy bear sitting on a stump playing an accordian that came preloaded with my machine!   Although I have threatened to put that on a polo for DH!



Jen7079 said:


> What is the retro Epcot Logo?
> 
> Jennifer



It's Heather's design: http://froufroubyheathersue.com/#ecwid:category=1488233&mode=product&product=8777603

I love it on my coat because it's very Disney (and geeky!) but noooobody knows what it is unless they too love Disney.



PurpleEars said:


> My goodness! Totoro! That brings back lots of sweet memories for me. It was one of my favourite movies when I was younger. DH earned lots of gold stars when he got me that DVD for Christmas one year.



Aww, that's so sweet! I wish I had grown up with Studio Ghibli movies but I discovered them as a teenager. My DD loves Arrietty & Kiki's Delivery Service too. I always have to save a big portion of my souvenir budget for the big store in Japan at Epcot to spend on all that great Ghibli stuff!


----------



## Jen7079

BorkBorkBork said:


> Tons of great designs on there! Much cooler than, say, the teddy bear sitting on a stump playing an accordian that came preloaded with my machine!   Although I have threatened to put that on a polo for DH!
> 
> 
> 
> It's Heather's design: http://froufroubyheathersue.com/#ecwid:category=1488233&mode=product&product=8777603
> 
> I love it on my coat because it's very Disney (and geeky!) but noooobody knows what it is unless they too love Disney.



I too wonder about these preloaded designs... I like their photo gallery also.

And I remember that Epcot design (now that you refreshed my memory) I am going to run up to Old Navy and get some light weight jackets for my moms and my trip!

Jennifer


----------



## tigger_mommy

The Halloween dress, is done! Well, ok I have need to put a couple of darts in the bust, but it is done enough. Looks like complete poo on a hanger so bear with me.




The front

http://i1172.photobucket.com/albums/r566/sew_mommy/2012-09-26_15-13-43_796_zps8fdfd1ed.jpg
The back 

http://i1172.photobucket.com/albums/r566/sew_mommy/2012-09-26_15-25-25_544_zps92b57c1c.jpg
As good of a close up as I could get of the pattern at the moment.


----------



## peachygreen

Rick-rack - I'm assuming it needs to be hand sewn on?  

My goal is to try to get my daughters to have a fashion show tonight and try on dresses and let me take pictures.  If not tonight this weekend for sure.  I have finished 14 of 20 planned outfits (10 for each of 2 girls).  15 and 16 are cut out.  17 and 18 I am waiting on some additional materials to be delivered and 19 and 20 I have material picked out (and it is laundered and ironed) I just haven't decided on a pattern.  T-minus 49 days to go.  I can do this.  

In addition I have made one dress for my 10 month old neice and have some tee-shirts I need to finish for my 4 year old nephew, 10 month old neice and 10 and 13 year old neices.  Those shouldn't take too long though because they are just iron ons.


----------



## DMGeurts

disneychic2 said:


> Thanks for the prayers! My daughter did hold little Caroline today and she (the baby) is no longer using anything to help her breath. She has come such a long way in just 24 hours!



I am glad to hear that she is doing better.  Continued prayers for her.



BorkBorkBork said:


> DD loves Totoro now and this design was free! Here's the link if anyone's interested: http://cyatutorials.blogspot.com/2010/01/free-machine-embroidery-pattern-totoro.html



This turned out really cool!  



Piper said:


> Thanks for understanding about how difficult it was to leave Bonnie and not get to see her when I wanted.  "Back then" they didn't make premie clothes.  I helped to pass the time by making her outfits out of very soft knit and batiste.  I used an 18 inch doll pattern.  I also took regular gauze diapers, cut them in half and folded them in half again.  I seamed up the sides, turned them so the seam was inside and stitched the ends closed.  I made 4 dozen diapers out of 2 dozen.  The hardest part was the "rubber pants" to go over her diapers.  I used the doll pattern and lined the pants with thick white flannel and used the fabric to match her dress on the outside.  I was so excited when she could finally wear "regular" baby clothes!!  She used the clothes for her doll when she got older, so I don't have any of them.  What was I thinking!!!



This had to have been so hard, I just can't even imagine.  



tigger_mommy said:


> The Halloween dress, is done! Well, ok I have need to put a couple of darts in the bust, but it is done enough. Looks like complete poo on a hanger so bear with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The front
> 
> http://i1172.photobucket.com/albums/r566/sew_mommy/2012-09-26_15-13-43_796_zps8fdfd1ed.jpg
> The back
> 
> http://i1172.photobucket.com/albums/r566/sew_mommy/2012-09-26_15-25-25_544_zps92b57c1c.jpg
> As good of a close up as I could get of the pattern at the moment.



I really like it, and I think it is going to be awesome for Halloween!

D~


----------



## babynala

Everything looks great but I need to go back and quote!


----------



## TinkNH

tigger_mommy said:


> The Halloween dress, is done! Well, ok I have need to put a couple of darts in the bust, but it is done enough. Looks like complete poo on a hanger so bear with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The front
> 
> http://i1172.photobucket.com/albums/r566/sew_mommy/2012-09-26_15-13-43_796_zps8fdfd1ed.jpg
> The back
> 
> http://i1172.photobucket.com/albums/r566/sew_mommy/2012-09-26_15-25-25_544_zps92b57c1c.jpg
> As good of a close up as I could get of the pattern at the moment.




cute!!  Is this just for Halloween or are you going to MNSSHP too?


----------



## billwendy

The Halloween Disney fabric is cute!!


----------



## miprender

BorkBorkBork said:


> I have probably made about 25 things with my 770 in the last 3 weeks. I love it! I've had some frustrating moments trying to get the hoop to click back on sometimes but for the most part it's been awesome. I've mostly been making Halloween shirts for all the nieces and nephews but here's something technically Disney I made!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD loves Totoro now and this design was free! Here's the link if anyone's interested: http://cyatutorials.blogspot.com/2010/01/free-machine-embroidery-pattern-totoro.html
> 
> I am finding really cool embroidery designs at urbanthreads.com and I wanted to recommend them for teens or adults--lots of cool things that are not your "typical" embroidery designs!



Cool bag.... but I have no idea how Totoro is  I must be out of the loop



TinkNH said:


> Well...they cancelled the first parade, and the Villains dance thing.  They did get Hallowishes done and the 2nd parade shortly after, but no headless horseman.  I was disappointed because my main goal was meeting characters, but the kids had fun getting candy...and the fireworks were by far the best I have EVER seen.



That totally stinks... I want to meet all the characters too. Were any walking around somewhere You would think the villians could still come out.



dianemom2 said:


> How exciting that you are down to the single digits!  Have you started packing yet?  Your dd was born about as early as mine and stayed in the hospital for the same amount of time.  Sara was 5 weeks early.   Sara was bigger though.  She was 5 lbs 10 oz.  She was born with Group B strep and had to be on IV antibiotics for her first 10 days.
> 
> !



I will probably pack Wednesday night or Thursday morning We are only going for 4 days so I really won't have too much to pack and we don't leave until everyone gets out of school on Thursday.

My DD's problem was she couldn't regulate her body temperature since she had not body fat. Luckily she was breathing on her own right from the start since I was given the steroid shots while in the hospital for 6 weeks ,on bed rest, before her birth. 




Piper said:


> Thanks for understanding about how difficult it was to leave Bonnie and not get to see her when I wanted.  "Back then" they didn't make premie clothes.  I helped to pass the time by making her outfits out of very soft knit and batiste.  I used an 18 inch doll pattern.  I also took regular gauze diapers, cut them in half and folded them in half again.  I seamed up the sides, turned them so the seam was inside and stitched the ends closed.  I made 4 dozen diapers out of 2 dozen.  The hardest part was the "rubber pants" to go over her diapers.  I used the doll pattern and lined the pants with thick white flannel and used the fabric to match her dress on the outside.  I was so excited when she could finally wear "regular" baby clothes!!  She used the clothes for her doll when she got older, so I don't have any of them.  What was I thinking!!!



Wow how far we have come. I remember having a hard time finding premie clothes too, until she was a few months older and saw Walmart had a ton of them on clearance 

And they even make premie diapers. I think I saved one with her outfit that came home. All I remember is our cats were huge compared to her.



tigger_mommy said:


> The Halloween dress, is done! Well, ok I have need to put a couple of darts in the bust, but it is done enough. Looks like complete poo on a hanger so bear with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As good of a close up as I could get of the pattern at the moment.



 Cute dress.... Love that mickey fabric at the bottom.


----------



## dianemom2

PurpleEars said:


> I think this calls for the banana dance!





PrincessMickey said:


> That's great news!!!


Thank you both!




Piper said:


> Thanks for understanding about how difficult it was to leave Bonnie and not get to see her when I wanted.  "Back then" they didn't make premie clothes.  I helped to pass the time by making her outfits out of very soft knit and batiste.  I used an 18 inch doll pattern.  I also took regular gauze diapers, cut them in half and folded them in half again.  I seamed up the sides, turned them so the seam was inside and stitched the ends closed.  I made 4 dozen diapers out of 2 dozen.  The hardest part was the "rubber pants" to go over her diapers.  I used the doll pattern and lined the pants with thick white flannel and used the fabric to match her dress on the outside.  I was so excited when she could finally wear "regular" baby clothes!!  She used the clothes for her doll when she got older, so I don't have any of them.  What was I thinking!!!


Wow, she must have been the best dressed preemie around town!  I'm sure you have some treasured pictures of her in those tiny clothes!



peachygreen said:


> Rick-rack - I'm assuming it needs to be hand sewn on?
> 
> My goal is to try to get my daughters to have a fashion show tonight and try on dresses and let me take pictures.  If not tonight this weekend for sure.  I have finished 14 of 20 planned outfits (10 for each of 2 girls).  15 and 16 are cut out.  17 and 18 I am waiting on some additional materials to be delivered and 19 and 20 I have material picked out (and it is laundered and ironed) I just haven't decided on a pattern.  T-minus 49 days to go.  I can do this.
> 
> In addition I have made one dress for my 10 month old neice and have some tee-shirts I need to finish for my 4 year old nephew, 10 month old neice and 10 and 13 year old neices.  Those shouldn't take too long though because they are just iron ons.



No, you can machine sew rickrack with no problem.  Just sew straight down the center of it.  I use it all the time and I had never even considered hand stitching it.  I'm too lazy!  

Boy you sure have been busy!  You have plenty more time to get just a few more outfits finished.  It sounds like you are a good part of the way there on some of them.



tigger_mommy said:


> The Halloween dress, is done! Well, ok I have need to put a couple of darts in the bust, but it is done enough. Looks like complete poo on a hanger so bear with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The front


That's very cute!  I love the Halloween material!


Well, in big news, we had our huge break the fast dinner tonight.  My SIL and BIL came with their two little ones.  While they were here they pulled me and DH aside to tell us that they would like to take their two kids and our girls to to Disney World over winter break.  My SIL is big on doing experience type gifts with the kids instead of just giving them a gift.  They are taking the kids and will probably be gone about 9 to 10 days altogether.  I think my girls might have to miss a couple of days of school.  I will have to look at the calendar to be sure.  Anyhow, they want to do this with the girls as their bat mitzvah gift.  My girls are so super excited!  They are going to spend 3 days at Disney, a day at Legoland and then a day or two just lounging around the hotel.  They are going to stay at the Art of Animation place.


----------



## love to stitch

tigger_mommy said:


> The Halloween dress, is done! Well, ok I have need to put a couple of darts in the bust, but it is done enough. Looks like complete poo on a hanger so bear with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The front
> 
> http://i1172.photobucket.com/albums/r566/sew_mommy/2012-09-26_15-13-43_796_zps8fdfd1ed.jpg
> The back
> 
> http://i1172.photobucket.com/albums/r566/sew_mommy/2012-09-26_15-25-25_544_zps92b57c1c.jpg
> As good of a close up as I could get of the pattern at the moment.



That is a really cute dress.


----------



## cogero

dianemom2 said:


> Well, in big news, we had our huge break the fast dinner tonight.  My SIL and BIL came with their two little ones.  While they were here they pulled me and DH aside to tell us that they would like to take their two kids and our girls to to Disney World over winter break.  My SIL is big on doing experience type gifts with the kids instead of just giving them a gift.  They are taking the kids and will probably be gone about 9 to 10 days altogether.  I think my girls might have to miss a couple of days of school.  I will have to look at the calendar to be sure.  Anyhow, they want to do this with the girls as their bat mitzvah gift.  My girls are so super excited!  They are going to spend 3 days at Disney, a day at Legoland and then a day or two just lounging around the hotel.  They are going to stay at the Art of Animation place.



that is awesome. We tend to do more of experience gifts here. I think the memories at times are better than the tangiable gift.

that is so great.


----------



## pyrxtc

TinkNH said:
			
		

> the good did indeed outweigh the bad...even tho at times it did not feel that way  I got enough good happy pictures of her that we can focus on those memories
> 
> Have a great time!!!  Post pics so I can live vicariously!!



Going to our first park this morning. I will be posting lots of pics on Facebook. I have few resort one's on there now. Got to get my Photopass+ card while the boys head to Carsland and all will be awesome !


----------



## billwendy

I love experience gifts too - wether its something simple like going on a picnic with Aunt Wendy or something like going to a museum together - I love to try to build memories!!!

That is awesome that your girls are getting to go AND stay at the Art of Animation!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> that is awesome. We tend to do more of experience gifts here. I think the memories at times are better than the tangiable gift.
> 
> that is so great.


The girls are sooooo excited!  And bringing them along is actually a good for my SIL and BIL because they help with the little ones and give the parents a little bit of time to relax.  My little niece just adores my girls and my girls love her too.




billwendy said:


> I love experience gifts too - wether its something simple like going on a picnic with Aunt Wendy or something like going to a museum together - I love to try to build memories!!!
> 
> That is awesome that your girls are getting to go AND stay at the Art of Animation!!!!!!!!!



It is especially nice to do things with the kids to build memories.  I tried to do that with my brothers kids too but it got very hard once I had my own two little ones because the kids were all so close in age.  But my kids and my brothers kids will have memories of spending holidays together and we've done a couple of really nice vacations together.  They've kind of grown up together.  I agree that building memories with these kinds of things are much more treasured than another doll or toy.

I don't know too much about the Art of Animation.  I do know that they have family sized suites which is what made it work for them on this trip.


----------



## tricia

BorkBorkBork said:


> DD loves Totoro now and this design was free! Here's the link if anyone's interested: http://cyatutorials.blogspot.com/2010/01/free-machine-embroidery-pattern-totoro.html
> 
> I am finding really cool embroidery designs at urbanthreads.com and I wanted to recommend them for teens or adults--lots of cool things that are not your "typical" embroidery designs!



Cute.  Never heard of Totoro, but I LOVE Urban Threads.  Make sure you visit often and download their freebie.



TinkNH said:


> Ohana breakfast...note DDs face...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a change of dress improved her mood some



Oh, no fun that Maddie was having a tough time.  At least you were able to roll with it and have fun anyway.  




tigger_mommy said:


> The Halloween dress, is done! Well, ok I have need to put a couple of darts in the bust, but it is done enough. Looks like complete poo on a hanger so bear with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The front



Cute.  I just used that fabric for a Halloween dress for the MSB launch recently.




dianemom2 said:


> No, you can machine sew rickrack with no problem.  Just sew straight down the center of it.  I use it all the time and I had never even considered hand stitching it.  I'm too lazy!
> 
> Well, in big news, we had our huge break the fast dinner tonight.  My SIL and BIL came with their two little ones.  While they were here they pulled me and DH aside to tell us that they would like to take their two kids and our girls to to Disney World over winter break.  My SIL is big on doing experience type gifts with the kids instead of just giving them a gift.  They are taking the kids and will probably be gone about 9 to 10 days altogether.  I think my girls might have to miss a couple of days of school.  I will have to look at the calendar to be sure.  Anyhow, they want to do this with the girls as their bat mitzvah gift.  My girls are so super excited!  They are going to spend 3 days at Disney, a day at Legoland and then a day or two just lounging around the hotel.  They are going to stay at the Art of Animation place.



I'm lazy like that too.  As little hand sewing as I can get away with.

And that sounds like a super trip for the girls.


----------



## peachygreen

So picture time 

Day #1 MVMCP



MVMCP by peachygreen2010, on Flickr

Day #2 Epcot - To Be determined Outfit not finalized yet

Day #3 DHS



2012-09-19 21.56.39 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
I switched to a tourquois sheet and I'm waiting on the iron one.  It will be a Minnie Mouse Snowman.  I went with the Winter Mickey to go with Osborne Lights.

Day#4 Epcot



IMG_5800 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
Small World Winter Twirl Skirt (the 2 year old was ready for bed at this point)

Day #5 AK



IMG_5714 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr

And a closeup to show the cute buttons



IMG_5790 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr

Day #6 MK
Princess Dresses



Princess Dress Top by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
And the full shot version



IMG_5786 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr

Day #7 Thanksgiving @ DHS



IMG_5796 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr

Day #8 MK



IMG_5801 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
I think I am going to change shirts to a Mickey Mouse Shirt I am going to make.

Day #9 Epcot 
To Be Determined 

In addition I have a separate dress for CRT on Day #6 (evening) (no picture yet) and a polka dot dress I am making for Day #1 Breakfast at Chef Mickey.  I might end up reusing a dress or 2 for Epcot.  We will see.  I am waiting on some supplies to arrive to finish day 2 & 9.

The 2 year old was not in a dress up mood last night but her's match her big sisters.

I find it very humerous that my 6 year old felt the need to spread out her skirt in every picture to show it off.


----------



## smile5sunshine

I could have SWORN I posted yesterday, but apparently I didn't...



dianemom2 said:


> Well, in big news, we had our huge break the fast dinner tonight.  My SIL and BIL came with their two little ones.  While they were here they pulled me and DH aside to tell us that they would like to take their two kids and our girls to to Disney World over winter break.  My SIL is big on doing experience type gifts with the kids instead of just giving them a gift.  They are taking the kids and will probably be gone about 9 to 10 days altogether.  I think my girls might have to miss a couple of days of school.  I will have to look at the calendar to be sure.  Anyhow, they want to do this with the girls as their bat mitzvah gift.  My girls are so super excited!  They are going to spend 3 days at Disney, a day at Legoland and then a day or two just lounging around the hotel.  They are going to stay at the Art of Animation place.





dianemom2 said:


> The girls are sooooo excited!  And bringing them along is actually a good for my SIL and BIL because they help with the little ones and give the parents a little bit of time to relax.  My little niece just adores my girls and my girls love her too.



That is SO cool! What a wonderful trip for them and it's so nice they'll be able to "earn their keep" as well!  Hopefully  you'll enjoy the break as well! 



pyrxtc said:


> Going to our first park this morning. I will be posting lots of pics on Facebook. I have few resort one's on there now. Got to get my Photopass+ card while the boys head to Carsland and all will be awesome !



HURRAY! Hope you are having a blast!



Piper said:


> Thanks for understanding about how difficult it was to leave Bonnie and not get to see her when I wanted.  "Back then" they didn't make premie clothes.  I helped to pass the time by making her outfits out of very soft knit and batiste.  I used an 18 inch doll pattern.  I also took regular gauze diapers, cut them in half and folded them in half again.  I seamed up the sides, turned them so the seam was inside and stitched the ends closed.  I made 4 dozen diapers out of 2 dozen.  The hardest part was the "rubber pants" to go over her diapers.  I used the doll pattern and lined the pants with thick white flannel and used the fabric to match her dress on the outside.  I was so excited when she could finally wear "regular" baby clothes!!  She used the clothes for her doll when she got older, so I don't have any of them.  What was I thinking!!!



Golly I can just imagine the beautiful outfits she must have worn!  



BorkBorkBork said:


> It's Heather's design: http://froufroubyheathersue.com/#ecwid:category=1488233&mode=product&product=8777603
> 
> I love it on my coat because it's very Disney (and geeky!) but noooobody knows what it is unless they too love Disney.



HA HA, kind of like a litmus test for the  "true followers"!



tigger_mommy said:


> The Halloween dress, is done! Well, ok I have need to put a couple of darts in the bust, but it is done enough. Looks like complete poo on a hanger so bear with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As good of a close up as I could get of the pattern at the moment.



That turned out really nice! I love how you used the mickey fabric as a border.



peachygreen said:


> Rick-rack - I'm assuming it needs to be hand sewn on?
> 
> My goal is to try to get my daughters to have a fashion show tonight and try on dresses and let me take pictures.  If not tonight this weekend for sure.  I have finished 14 of 20 planned outfits (10 for each of 2 girls).  15 and 16 are cut out.  17 and 18 I am waiting on some additional materials to be delivered and 19 and 20 I have material picked out (and it is laundered and ironed) I just haven't decided on a pattern.  T-minus 49 days to go.  I can do this.
> 
> In addition I have made one dress for my 10 month old neice and have some tee-shirts I need to finish for my 4 year old nephew, 10 month old neice and 10 and 13 year old neices.  Those shouldn't take too long though because they are just iron ons.



Oh I can't wait to see the fashion show! 

And yes, supposedly ric-rac can be sewn on with a machine but apparently I sew like a drunkard because I can never do it and make it look nice. I always end up going off to the sides.



disneychic2 said:


> Thanks for the prayers! My daughter did hold little Caroline today and she (the baby) is no longer using anything to help her breath. She has come such a long way in just 24 hours!



HURRAY! Continuing to pray that Caroline gets stronger and stronger each day and can go home quickly!




TinkNH said:


> it is by aivilo charlotte..the one shoulder one.  The other ..in the nemo fabric was the free one from oliver + that someone posted a while back...with the 3 ruffles..I loved how that came out and so did she!



Thanks so much for giving me the name. I've got it bookmarked so when I finally have the extra money to order it, I can.



dianemom2 said:


> I did get the all clear today.  No sign of cancer!  HOORAY!  I made my appointment for the next one in six months.  My oncologist doesn't want to see me again until after that one.



THIS IS FANTASTIC NEWS!!! 



billwendy said:


> Sooo, anyone with an active doggie out there. Its dark now when we get home, so Tigger and I cant go out and play ball!!! I pay for it if that doggie doesnt get his exercise!!! lol...our neighbor girl comes over and walks him after school, but he has soooo much more energy than that!!! lol...what do you all do????



My JRT likes to play fetch too. We use a tennis ball and I try to bounce it off the walls so it ricochets and goes in an unexpected direction. My pup can play this game for hours if we let him, but it's the best way we've found for indoor burning off of energy.



miprender said:


> I can do the single digit dance today I only have 3 shirts left and will start posting everything soon, hopefully



HURRAY for being so close to being done! Can't wait to see what you've been working on.



BorkBorkBork said:


> I have probably made about 25 things with my 770 in the last 3 weeks. I love it! I've had some frustrating moments trying to get the hoop to click back on sometimes but for the most part it's been awesome. I've mostly been making Halloween shirts for all the nieces and nephews but here's something technically Disney I made!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD loves Totoro now and this design was free! Here's the link if anyone's interested: http://cyatutorials.blogspot.com/2010/01/free-machine-embroidery-pattern-totoro.html
> 
> I am finding really cool embroidery designs at urbanthreads.com and I wanted to recommend them for teens or adults--lots of cool things that are not your "typical" embroidery designs!



The bag looks great! So glad you are enjoying your embroidery machine so much. 



MinnieVanMom said:


> HI VB,
> Yes, I did the big jump to FB.  A lot has happened to our family since my posts here.
> 
> We moved.....to the Netherlands.  DH wanted to see more of Europe, so he got a new job on a 2 year contract.  He is very happy and I am adjusting.
> 
> Our stuff had huge problems and as of today our goods should arrive on the 3 of Oct, over 6 months later!
> 
> I bought a Singer 1934 treadle machine and also a Gritzner hand crank, both for 25 Euro.  I really love the treadle and am using to do some straight stitching as that is all it can do, forward and straight.
> 
> We won't be seeing WDW for the next two years but did buy AP's to Disneyland Paris because it is just 3 hours away by high speed train.  We can do weekend get aways.



WOW what a rollercoaster! FX all your belongings made it there. I'm sure it will feel like Christmas morning as you are unpacking all those boxes!

I'm going to whine a bit, so please forgive me in advance! My ILs and BIL/SIL/nephew are coming to stay with us in about a week so I am in major clean up mode. I've been "fall cleaning" the house so it's ready for them all. Yesterday I washed windows and curtains. Today I spent HOURS wiping down all the doors and scrubbing marker/crayon/pencil/pen markings off the walls (my DS2 has been horrendous about drawing on the walls). The kiddos did help but BOY am I tired and cursing my textured walls!  I figure though if I deep clean a little something everyday, then I should have enough time to get the house in order for our guests. But cleaning is NO FUN. 

Want to know the task I dread the most? Figuring out some place to store all my sewing and fabric. 


Sunshine


----------



## Tigger1221

goteamwood said:


> Glad the Brother dealer was better. I love my PE770 but the old codger who runs the local store (I got mine sight-unseen on Amazon.) was poo-pooing the 770 saying he would never sell it and you get what you pay for and giving me the hard sell for a  more expensive machine. They had TONS of Disney stuff too, but it was all super pricey and all embroidery fills, no appliques, which I prefer anyway. I found all my resources for great patterns on this thread, or PM me and I can send you my list.
> 
> !



Thanks I have really enjoyed looking through this thread. My mom ended up getting the Brother Isodore Innov-is 5000. It's a Laura Ashley not Disney but it was half-off and did more than the Disney one she was looking at. She will be taking a lesson on friday on how to embroider with it. I have been looking on esty for some Applique designs and have found a ton of cute stuff and I just clicked on the link to the Heather Sue site and I saw what she needs to make soon so I will be pointing her in that direction too. She is hoping to make us matching Disney shirts for our trip in a few weeks.

Here is one of the Halloween costumes she made Lilly:






[/url]



She also made a matching bib for her and it will be what she wear on Halloween.


----------



## babynala

peachygreen said:


> Am I the only one who has a great dislike of sewing on buttons?  I always laugh when people see what I do and make the comment that they can't even sew on a button.  I can but I really hate doing it.  Its not the button holes, its the buttons.  Yesterday I finally made myself sit down and sew buttons on the girls clothes.  I did 16 buttons on 4 outfits.  Done.  Well that is until I finish the outfits I am doing right now because they too have buttons.


I have a foot that will let you sew the buttons on, like Diane mentioned, BUT I have never used it.  I usually just hand sew the buttons on while I am watching TV in the evenings.



billwendy said:


> Yes, today was Happy Barium Swallow Study Day!!! EWWWWWW that barium was awful!!! They made me drink it, but never made me eat anything with it which is my problem sometimes. Grrrrr - oh well....It came back looking good - next up is a Gallbladder function test to see if thats functioning properly. I have Reflux that isnt responding to the one medicine they have tried so far...lol....oh well - Just keep swimming!!! I am finding out how healthy I am!!! and have lost a ton of weight since the middle of August - lol....looking at the positive side, right
> 
> Meanwhile, I want to go to DISNEY WORLD sooooo bad!! I thought I had Bill talked all into it, but then he pulls the "I have a rather new job and used my vacation for Camp Promise".....grrrrrrrrr.....still trying to pursuade him into a few days!!!


Glad your barium testing is over and that everything looked good.  I hope everything turns out ok with the Gallbladder.  I hope you can convince Billy to take a short trip.  I have this "I NEED to go to Disney" feeling.



TinkNH said:


> We are back home...and I am having serious withdrawal
> 
> Sadly Maddie had a really really rough week and refused to wear several of the outfits I had made her, and the ones she did wear she fussed and cried except when we were on a ride or actively doing something.  I did get a few pictures of some of the outfits tho....and I plan to not think about the yucky moments and just focus on the good stuff.


Looks like you had a fun trip! I think you got some great pictures and it look like Maddie enjoyed some of your outfits.  I love the family picture with Mickey and Minnie.  I'm afraid I might fuss and cry if I have to wait too long  for a ride or show at Disney!!!  It seems like you have lots of good memories to focus on.  Everyone looks super cute in the outfits you made.  I can't decide which ones I like best!  Your DS is a cutie too.  I see that both he and Maddie are 4, are they twins?



Piper said:


> The care of premies has come so far.  When my daughter was born in 1967, she came 12 weeks early.  She weighed 2 lbs 6 oz and was 14 inches long.  I was "allowed" to look at her (while she was in her isolett) through a glass for 15 minutes 2 times a week.  I wasn't allowed to hold her or even touch her until the day she came home (when she was 2 months 1 day old--which was at least a month sooner than they had predicted.)  I had to call at exactly 9:10 each morning if I wanted an update on her.  What helped me keep my sanity was a friend who was doing her pediatric residency at the same hospital (which was considered state of the art at the time) who called me and told me little snippets of information about her.


Oh Piper, that must have been a very scary time.  From having the early delivery and then not being able to even see her everyday.  It is a miracle that she was able to come home in 2 months after being so small at birth.  I can't imagine having a baby that fit into 18" doll clothes.  Making the diapers was a good idea.  It is too bad that you don't have any of the clothes you made.  Actually, the only baby clothes that we have from when I was little are the clothes that I used to dress my doll in.  



MinnieVanMom said:


> HI VB,
> Yes, I did the big jump to FB.  A lot has happened to our family since my posts here.
> 
> We moved.....to the Netherlands.  DH wanted to see more of Europe, so he got a new job on a 2 year contract.  He is very happy and I am adjusting.
> 
> Our stuff had huge problems and as of today our goods should arrive on the 3 of Oct, over 6 months later!
> 
> I bought a Singer 1934 treadle machine and also a Gritzner hand crank, both for 25 Euro.  I really love the treadle and am using to do some straight stitching as that is all it can do, forward and straight.
> 
> We won't be seeing WDW for the next two years but did buy AP's to Disneyland Paris because it is just 3 hours away by high speed train.  We can do weekend get aways.


 Hi April, that is a big life change for you and your family.  I can't imagine not having my stuff for 6 months.  I hope it arrives on Oct 3rd (I see you have already converted to the European ways of writing the date  ).  Living abroad will be a wonderful experience for your family.  Plus you are close to Disneyland Paris.  Can't wait to hear about your visit.  



disneychic2 said:


> Thanks for the prayers! My daughter did hold little Caroline today and she (the baby) is no longer using anything to help her breath. She has come such a long way in just 24 hours!


Yeah - how exciting.  What great progress for Caroline (I love that name).  It sounds like she will be home soon.



dianemom2 said:


> I did get the all clear today.  No sign of cancer!  HOORAY!  I made my appointment for the next one in six months.  My oncologist doesn't want to see me again until after that one.


 That is great news Diane.  



BorkBorkBork said:


> Much cooler than, say, the teddy bear sitting on a stump playing an accordian that came preloaded with my machine!   Although I have threatened to put that on a polo for DH!


 I think that would look great on your DH's shirt.  I lost the quote, but your bag came out great.



tigger_mommy said:


> The Halloween dress, is done! Well, ok I have need to put a couple of darts in the bust, but it is done enough. Looks like complete poo on a hanger so bear with me.


You did a great job on the dress.  



dianemom2 said:


> Well, in big news, we had our huge break the fast dinner tonight.  My SIL and BIL came with their two little ones.  While they were here they pulled me and DH aside to tell us that they would like to take their two kids and our girls to to Disney World over winter break.  My SIL is big on doing experience type gifts with the kids instead of just giving them a gift.  They are taking the kids and will probably be gone about 9 to 10 days altogether.  I think my girls might have to miss a couple of days of school.  I will have to look at the calendar to be sure.  Anyhow, they want to do this with the girls as their bat mitzvah gift.  My girls are so super excited!  They are going to spend 3 days at Disney, a day at Legoland and then a day or two just lounging around the hotel.  They are going to stay at the Art of Animation place.


That sounds like a perfect gift for the girls.  I think they will really enjoy Disney with their cousins.  It will be a good "excuse" to do all the stuff they might think they are getting too old for.  Seeing Disney thru the eyes of a child is a great experience.  Plus you and your DH will have a nice little "vacation" while the girls are having theirs.  




peachygreen said:


> So picture time
> 
> In addition I have a separate dress for CRT on Day #6 (evening) (no picture yet) and a polka dot dress I am making for Day #1 Breakfast at Chef Mickey.  I might end up reusing a dress or 2 for Epcot.  We will see.  I am waiting on some supplies to arrive to finish day 2 & 9.
> 
> The 2 year old was not in a dress up mood last night but her's match her big sisters.
> 
> I find it very humerous that my 6 year old felt the need to spread out her skirt in every picture to show it off.


You have been BUSY!  Everything is great.  I love the Christmas dresses and the princess dresses.  They look so cute in everything.



smile5sunshine said:


> I'm going to whine a bit, so please forgive me in advance! My ILs and BIL/SIL/nephew are coming to stay with us in about a week so I am in major clean up mode. I've been "fall cleaning" the house so it's ready for them all. Yesterday I washed windows and curtains. Today I spent HOURS wiping down all the doors and scrubbing marker/crayon/pencil/pen markings off the walls (my DS2 has been horrendous about drawing on the walls). The kiddos did help but BOY am I tired and cursing my textured walls!  I figure though if I deep clean a little something everyday, then I should have enough time to get the house in order for our guests. But cleaning is NO FUN.
> 
> Want to know the task I dread the most? Figuring out some place to store all my sewing and fabric.
> 
> 
> Sunshine


That does not sound like fun.  I think I should have guests over more often since that is the only time I really do a deep cleaning of the house. 



Tigger1221 said:


> Thanks I have really enjoyed looking through this thread. My mom ended up getting the Brother Isodore Innov-is 5000. It's a Laura Ashley not Disney but it was half-off and did more than the Disney one she was looking at. She will be taking a lesson on friday on how to embroider with it. I have been looking on esty for some Applique designs and have found a ton of cute stuff and I just clicked on the link to the Heather Sue site and I saw what she needs to make soon so I will be pointing her in that direction too. She is hoping to make us matching Disney shirts for our trip in a few weeks.
> 
> She also made a matching bib for her and it will be what she wear on Halloween.


She looks so cute in her little bat girl outfit.  Congrats to your mom on her new machine.  Looks like you DD will get to benefit!!!


----------



## TinkNH

peachygreen said:


> So picture time
> 
> Day #1 MVMCP
> 
> 
> 
> MVMCP by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Day #2 Epcot - To Be determined Outfit not finalized yet
> 
> Day #3 DHS
> 
> 
> 
> 2012-09-19 21.56.39 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> I switched to a tourquois sheet and I'm waiting on the iron one.  It will be a Minnie Mouse Snowman.  I went with the Winter Mickey to go with Osborne Lights.
> 
> Day#4 Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5800 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> Small World Winter Twirl Skirt (the 2 year old was ready for bed at this point)
> 
> Day #5 AK
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5714 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> And a closeup to show the cute buttons
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5790 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Day #6 MK
> Princess Dresses
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Dress Top by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> And the full shot version
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5786 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Day #7 Thanksgiving @ DHS
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5796 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Day #8 MK
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5801 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> I think I am going to change shirts to a Mickey Mouse Shirt I am going to make.
> 
> Day #9 Epcot
> To Be Determined
> 
> In addition I have a separate dress for CRT on Day #6 (evening) (no picture yet) and a polka dot dress I am making for Day #1 Breakfast at Chef Mickey.  I might end up reusing a dress or 2 for Epcot.  We will see.  I am waiting on some supplies to arrive to finish day 2 & 9.
> 
> The 2 year old was not in a dress up mood last night but her's match her big sisters.
> 
> I find it very humerous that my 6 year old felt the need to spread out her skirt in every picture to show it off.



I love everything...those giraffe dresses are too adorable!  and your girls are just the cutest!!



Tigger1221 said:


> Here is one of the Halloween costumes she made Lilly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> She also made a matching bib for her and it will be what she wear on Halloween.



cuteness overload!!!  Oh that is so adorable!



babynala said:


> Looks like you had a fun trip! I think you got some great pictures and it look like Maddie enjoyed some of your outfits.  I love the family picture with Mickey and Minnie.  I'm afraid I might fuss and cry if I have to wait too long  for a ride or show at Disney!!!  It seems like you have lots of good memories to focus on.  Everyone looks super cute in the outfits you made.  I can't decide which ones I like best!  Your DS is a cutie too.  I see that both he and Maddie are 4, are they twins?
> !



yes they are twins..oft referred to as the "Twinado" 

After a chat with her OT therapist today we are getting an full evaul on Maddie...to rule out any allergies or other issues since we are not seeing the improvement we should be..if anything the behavior seems worse.  I have an intake packet on the way but was warned it can take 3-6 months to get an appointment.  Cross your fingers for me that they can get us in sooner rather than later...


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

Tigger1221 said:


> Here is one of the Halloween costumes she made Lilly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> 
> 
> 
> She also made a matching bib for her and it will be what she wear on Halloween.



OMG!  THis is sooo adorable!!


----------



## love to stitch

peachygreen said:


> So picture time
> 
> Day #1 MVMCP
> 
> 
> 
> MVMCP by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Day #2 Epcot - To Be determined Outfit not finalized yet
> 
> Day #3 DHS
> 
> 
> 
> 2012-09-19 21.56.39 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> I switched to a tourquois sheet and I'm waiting on the iron one.  It will be a Minnie Mouse Snowman.  I went with the Winter Mickey to go with Osborne Lights.
> 
> Day#4 Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5800 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> Small World Winter Twirl Skirt (the 2 year old was ready for bed at this point)
> 
> Day #5 AK
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5714 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> And a closeup to show the cute buttons
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5790 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Day #6 MK
> Princess Dresses
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Dress Top by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> And the full shot version
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5786 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Day #7 Thanksgiving @ DHS
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5796 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Day #8 MK
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5801 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> I think I am going to change shirts to a Mickey Mouse Shirt I am going to make.
> 
> Day #9 Epcot
> To Be Determined
> 
> In addition I have a separate dress for CRT on Day #6 (evening) (no picture yet) and a polka dot dress I am making for Day #1 Breakfast at Chef Mickey.  I might end up reusing a dress or 2 for Epcot.  We will see.  I am waiting on some supplies to arrive to finish day 2 & 9.
> 
> The 2 year old was not in a dress up mood last night but her's match her big sisters.
> 
> I find it very humerous that my 6 year old felt the need to spread out her skirt in every picture to show it off.



All the outfits are very pretty.



Tigger1221 said:


> Thanks I have really enjoyed looking through this thread. My mom ended up getting the Brother Isodore Innov-is 5000. It's a Laura Ashley not Disney but it was half-off and did more than the Disney one she was looking at. She will be taking a lesson on friday on how to embroider with it. I have been looking on esty for some Applique designs and have found a ton of cute stuff and I just clicked on the link to the Heather Sue site and I saw what she needs to make soon so I will be pointing her in that direction too. She is hoping to make us matching Disney shirts for our trip in a few weeks.
> 
> Here is one of the Halloween costumes she made Lilly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> 
> 
> 
> She also made a matching bib for her and it will be what she wear on Halloween.



That is an adorable outfit on an adorable baby.


----------



## VBAndrea

I'm behind again -- I tried posting last night but got called away for something, so I don't have all my quotes anymore but think I grabbed most of them just now.  

The good news is the Macaw is done!  The bad news is the wings are a little too big, they are a wee bit heavy, and dd complains it's hot to wear and is praying for a cold Halloween.  I think I'll have to take her to our neighborhood in RI to achieve that   I will get pictures soon...(you've heard that before).




TinkNH said:


> We are back home...and I am having serious withdrawal
> 
> Sadly Maddie had a really really rough week and refused to wear several of the outfits I had made her, and the ones she did wear she fussed and cried except when we were on a ride or actively doing something.  I did get a few pictures of some of the outfits tho....and I plan to not think about the yucky moments and just focus on the good stuff.
> 
> Ohana breakfast...note DDs face...


Sorry I had to not quote a couple of pics, but I think you got some really nice photos despite your dd's disapproval at times. I'm glad you had a good time and hopefully things will improve as she gets older.  I had a friend whose dd had sensory issues with clothes and it drastically improved as she got older. 



smile5sunshine said:


> Glad that you got the pattern finally! I'm sure Alexa will love the dress you make her from this. I agree with Diane, there is a small learning curve to sewing with knits, but once you get the hang of it, they are pretty easy. There are several blogs that have posts on tips and tricks to try when sewing with knits to make it go easier. I know if you google "tips for sewing with knits" a bunch should come up.  A great source for cheap knits is thrift stores! Go in and try to find the largest men's shirts. Often they have a good deal of fabric in them. Depending on your pattern, you might have to piece some parts together to get the fabric to the length you want, but they work great for tiered stuff.
> 
> Sunshine


I've sewn with knits a fair amount and find them easy to work with, but I have never done necklines.  I have only done the Olivia with the hood and leggings.  I really bought the pattern to learn how to do the neckline.

FYI, we won't have to pay the tax on the house -- dh found out you have to profit at least $500K to pay it and we will lose at least $150K so we are more than safe.



MinnieVanMom said:


> HI VB,
> Yes, I did the big jump to FB.  A lot has happened to our family since my posts here.
> 
> We moved.....to the Netherlands.  DH wanted to see more of Europe, so he got a new job on a 2 year contract.  He is very happy and I am adjusting.
> 
> Our stuff had huge problems and as of today our goods should arrive on the 3 of Oct, over 6 months later!
> 
> I bought a Singer 1934 treadle machine and also a Gritzner hand crank, both for 25 Euro.  I really love the treadle and am using to do some straight stitching as that is all it can do, forward and straight.
> 
> We won't be seeing WDW for the next two years but did buy AP's to Disneyland Paris because it is just 3 hours away by high speed train.  We can do weekend get aways.


Hopefully once your goods arrive and you get some trips to DIs in things will be better.  What a big change!



disneychic2 said:


> Thanks for the prayers! My daughter did hold little Caroline today and she (the baby) is no longer using anything to help her breath. She has come such a long way in just 24 hours!


 Awesome!



billwendy said:


> Sooo, anyone with an active doggie out there. Its dark now when we get home, so Tigger and I cant go out and play ball!!! I pay for it if that doggie doesnt get his exercise!!! lol...our neighbor girl comes over and walks him after school, but he has soooo much more energy than that!!! lol...what do you all do????


By Tigger another dog and your problems will be solved 



BorkBorkBork said:


> I have probably made about 25 things with my 770 in the last 3 weeks. I love it! I've had some frustrating moments trying to get the hoop to click back on sometimes but for the most part it's been awesome. I've mostly been making Halloween shirts for all the nieces and nephews but here's something technically Disney I made!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD loves Totoro now and this design was free! Here's the link if anyone's interested: http://cyatutorials.blogspot.com/2010/01/free-machine-embroidery-pattern-totoro.html
> 
> I am finding really cool embroidery designs at urbanthreads.com and I wanted to recommend them for teens or adults--lots of cool things that are not your "typical" embroidery designs!


the bag looks great!

Try filing the inside curves of the hoop where you snap it on -- that helped mine immensely.  Also, back up the thread spool to get it to recenter and that makes it easier to snap on -- then advance again to get to the proper place.



tigger_mommy said:


> The Halloween dress, is done! Well, ok I have need to put a couple of darts in the bust, but it is done enough. Looks like complete poo on a hanger so bear with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The front


Super and I love that fabric!



peachygreen said:


> Rick-rack - I'm assuming it needs to be hand sewn on?


Absolutely not!  I always machine stitch mine on straight through the middle (unless it's the really huge ultra jumbo size).



miprender said:


> Cool bag.... but I have no idea how Totoro is  I must be out of the loop


I'm glad to know I'm in good company.



dianemom2 said:


> Well, in big news, we had our huge break the fast dinner tonight.  My SIL and BIL came with their two little ones.  While they were here they pulled me and DH aside to tell us that they would like to take their two kids and our girls to to Disney World over winter break.  My SIL is big on doing experience type gifts with the kids instead of just giving them a gift.  They are taking the kids and will probably be gone about 9 to 10 days altogether.  I think my girls might have to miss a couple of days of school.  I will have to look at the calendar to be sure.  Anyhow, they want to do this with the girls as their bat mitzvah gift.  My girls are so super excited!  They are going to spend 3 days at Disney, a day at Legoland and then a day or two just lounging around the hotel.  They are going to stay at the Art of Animation place.


that is fantastic!!!!



peachygreen said:


> So picture time
> 
> Day #1 MVMCP
> 
> 
> 
> MVMCP by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> I find it very humerous that my 6 year old felt the need to spread out her skirt in every picture to show it off.


Sorry I am over picture limit but I love seeing everything modeled -- they look even better on your girls!



smile5sunshine said:


> I'm going to whine a bit, so please forgive me in advance! My ILs and BIL/SIL/nephew are coming to stay with us in about a week so I am in major clean up mode. I've been "fall cleaning" the house so it's ready for them all. Yesterday I washed windows and curtains. Today I spent HOURS wiping down all the doors and scrubbing marker/crayon/pencil/pen markings off the walls (my DS2 has been horrendous about drawing on the walls). The kiddos did help but BOY am I tired and cursing my textured walls!  I figure though if I deep clean a little something everyday, then I should have enough time to get the house in order for our guests. But cleaning is NO FUN.
> 
> Want to know the task I dread the most? Figuring out some place to store all my sewing and fabric.
> 
> Sunshine


Sorry about all the cleaning but your house should look fantastic when you're done!  I love having company for the simple reason it forces me to get my act together and clean.


Tigger1221 said:


> Thanks I have really enjoyed looking through this thread. My mom ended up getting the Brother Isodore Innov-is 5000. It's a Laura Ashley not Disney but it was half-off and did more than the Disney one she was looking at. She will be taking a lesson on friday on how to embroider with it. I have been looking on esty for some Applique designs and have found a ton of cute stuff and I just clicked on the link to the Heather Sue site and I saw what she needs to make soon so I will be pointing her in that direction too. She is hoping to make us matching Disney shirts for our trip in a few weeks.
> 
> Here is one of the Halloween costumes she made Lilly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> 
> 
> 
> She also made a matching bib for her and it will be what she wear on Halloween.


that is so cute!


----------



## VBAndrea

Here is my little Scarlet Macaw:

There are feathers on the tutu as well but they don't show up in the photo.  Also should probably color her hair red for Halloween.


----------



## SarahJN

peachygreen said:


> So picture time
> 
> Day #1 MVMCP
> 
> 
> 
> MVMCP by peachygreen2010, on Flickr



Your girls and all those outfits are adorable!


----------



## dianemom2

peachygreen said:


> So picture time
> 
> Day #1 MVMCP
> 
> 
> 
> MVMCP by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Day #2 Epcot - To Be determined Outfit not finalized yet
> 
> Day #3 DHS
> 
> 
> 
> 2012-09-19 21.56.39 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> I switched to a tourquois sheet and I'm waiting on the iron one.  It will be a Minnie Mouse Snowman.  I went with the Winter Mickey to go with Osborne Lights.
> 
> Day#4 Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5800 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> Small World Winter Twirl Skirt (the 2 year old was ready for bed at this point)
> 
> Day #5 AK
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5714 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> And a closeup to show the cute buttons
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5790 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Day #6 MK
> Princess Dresses
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Dress Top by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> And the full shot version
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5786 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Day #7 Thanksgiving @ DHS
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5796 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Day #8 MK
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5801 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> I think I am going to change shirts to a Mickey Mouse Shirt I am going to make.
> 
> Day #9 Epcot
> To Be Determined
> 
> In addition I have a separate dress for CRT on Day #6 (evening) (no picture yet) and a polka dot dress I am making for Day #1 Breakfast at Chef Mickey.  I might end up reusing a dress or 2 for Epcot.  We will see.  I am waiting on some supplies to arrive to finish day 2 & 9.


Wow, everything looks super so far.  I love the giraffe print dress the best though!  I can see your little one was definitely looking tired in that one picture but both of your girls are adorable!



smile5sunshine said:


> I'm going to whine a bit, so please forgive me in advance! My ILs and BIL/SIL/nephew are coming to stay with us in about a week so I am in major clean up mode. I've been "fall cleaning" the house so it's ready for them all. Yesterday I washed windows and curtains. Today I spent HOURS wiping down all the doors and scrubbing marker/crayon/pencil/pen markings off the walls (my DS2 has been horrendous about drawing on the walls). The kiddos did help but BOY am I tired and cursing my textured walls!  I figure though if I deep clean a little something everyday, then I should have enough time to get the house in order for our guests. But cleaning is NO FUN.
> Sunshine


I hate cleaning too even though I am something of a neat freak.  My family are all the kind that are a bit messy, especially my 13 yo dd.  She leaves a trail of stuff behind her like a slimy slug trail!!!!  I am constantly picking up stuff and stacking them on the steps for her to take to her room.  But I've learned to just stay out of her room.  If she wants to live in a giant mess, that's her business!  But I get exasperated when I clean and clean but feel like it hasn't made much of a difference.



Tigger1221 said:


> Thanks I have really enjoyed looking through this thread. My mom ended up getting the Brother Isodore Innov-is 5000. It's a Laura Ashley not Disney but it was half-off and did more than the Disney one she was looking at.
> 
> Here is one of the Halloween costumes she made Lilly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> 
> 
> 
> She also made a matching bib for her and it will be what she wear on Halloween.


Your mom will find that she absolutely does not need the built in Disney designs.  Hardly anybody ever uses them and to tell you the truth, they aren't that great.  It is much better to buy exactly what you want from some of our favorite designers.

Your little Lilly is a real cutie pie!  And that costume is adorable!



babynala said:


> I have a foot that will let you sew the buttons on, like Diane mentioned, BUT I have never used it.  I usually just hand sew the buttons on while I am watching TV in the evenings.
> 
> 
> That sounds like a perfect gift for the girls.  I think they will really enjoy Disney with their cousins.  It will be a good "excuse" to do all the stuff they might think they are getting too old for.  Seeing Disney thru the eyes of a child is a great experience.  Plus you and your DH will have a nice little "vacation" while the girls are having theirs.


You should definitely give the button foot a try.  It is very easy to use.  You just drop your feed dogs and then set the zigzag stitch for the same width as the button holes.  It sews on the buttons in no time at all.  I did a bunch of bowling shirts for my nephews last spring and I dreaded sewing on all the buttons.  Then I learned to do the button hole foot and I was done so quickly that I could hardly believe it!

I agree that my girls will absolutely love Disney with their cousins!  You are right that they will pretend to be grown up and will love doing all the little kid stuff that their cousins love.  It will be good for my SIL too.  My nephew has Down Syndrome and he gets tired of being in the parks way before my SIL is ready to go back to the hotel.   This way my BIL will take my nephew back to the hotel and my SIL, niece and my girls will stay out longer.

I am hoping that DH and I actually get to do something fun while the kids are away.  Last year when they went to my in-laws to visit, DH worked the entire time and I barely saw him.  I ended up being really lonely until after Christmas when a few of my friends got a little free time.



TinkNH said:


> After a chat with her OT therapist today we are getting an full evaul on Maddie...to rule out any allergies or other issues since we are not seeing the improvement we should be..if anything the behavior seems worse.  I have an intake packet on the way but was warned it can take 3-6 months to get an appointment.  Cross your fingers for me that they can get us in sooner rather than later...


That sounds like a good idea.  My older dd had some sensory issues and motor delays when she was young.  OT was a HUGE help.  We did about 5 years of private OT and now that she is older she really doesn't display any sensory stuff anymore.  The motor stuff also improved but she'll always have a few issues in that area but the OT taught her a lot of ways to compensate for them.  We tried going through the school system by going to their early outreach office but dd's issues  weren't significant enough for them to provide any services.  






VBAndrea said:


> Here is my little Scarlet Macaw:
> 
> There are feathers on the tutu as well but they don't show up in the photo.  Also should probably color her hair red for Halloween.


WOW!!!!!  What an awesome costume!  I'm definitely showing that to my dd because she can't figure out what she wants to be for Halloween.


----------



## ColonelHathi

peachygreen said:
			
		

> Day #6 MK
> Princess Dresses
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/54296206@N08/8030270821/
> Princess Dress Top by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> And the full shot version
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/54296206@N08/8030265762/
> IMG_5786 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> I find it very humerous that my 6 year old felt the need to spread out her skirt in every picture to show it off.



Super cute outfits! I am making DD a twirly skirt with the same princess fabric, and curious where you found the pumpkin carriage glitzy jewel appliqué thing? That's such a cute combo!

Aren't little girls so cute in twirly skirts/dresses! DD just loves to spin and spin and spin... You're girls are precious!


----------



## love to stitch

VBAndrea said:


> Here is my little Scarlet Macaw:
> 
> There are feathers on the tutu as well but they don't show up in the photo.  Also should probably color her hair red for Halloween.



That is an amazing costume!


----------



## disneychic2

VBAndrea said:


> Here is my little Scarlet Macaw:
> 
> There are feathers on the tutu as well but they don't show up in the photo.  Also should probably color her hair red for Halloween.



My DGD wants to be Jewel and I saw the link you posted earlier, so thought I'd give it a shot. I like yours WAAAAY better than the other one. Would you mind telling me how you did it? I think you said you didn't attach it to the sweatshirt, right? Did you fashion the shape and size of the feathers yourself? I don't have my DGD here to help gauge size etc., but I will be traveling there on Monday, so I guess I will just wait until I get there. I wanted to surprise her with it, but I need to use her for sizing. She's 5. You did an awesome job!!!


----------



## peachygreen

babynala said:


> I have a foot that will let you sew the buttons on, like Diane mentioned, BUT I have never used it.  I usually just hand sew the buttons on while I am watching TV in the evenings.
> 
> You have been BUSY!  Everything is great.  I love the Christmas dresses and the princess dresses.  They look so cute in everything.



You know I think I might have that foot.  I know my machine will do it I just never learned how.  Of course it won't do the post buttons like the giraffe, but it would do the regular buttons.  I need to look into it again.  

Thanks.  I have definately been busy, but its fun.  I'm glad you like them.  The girls like them which is the important part.



TinkNH said:


> I love everything...those giraffe dresses are too adorable!  and your girls are just the cutest!!


Thank you!  My eldest daughter loves giraffe's.  This dress is mainly her creation.  She helped me pick out the fabrics and insisted on it being a dress.  I love how it came out.  Its the first time I've worked with flannel for anything other than PJ's.  It is so soft.  I made a mini version for my 10 month old neice to wear too and I am going to do a Mickey Head tee shirt for my 4 year old nephew.  My girls are trying to convince me to make tee's out of Mickey Giraffe heads for the whole family for our AK day.  The 10 and 13 year old (not to mention some of the adults) might not agree.  



love to stitch said:


> All the outfits are very pretty.


Thank you



VBAndrea said:


> Sorry I am over picture limit but I love seeing everything modeled -- they look even better on your girls!



Thanks.  I agree - it is much easier to see how an outfit looks when modeled.  



SarahJN said:


> Your girls and all those outfits are adorable!


Thanks



dianemom2 said:


> Wow, everything looks super so far.  I love the giraffe print dress the best though!  I can see your little one was definitely looking tired in that one picture but both of your girls are adorable!
> 
> You should definitely give the button foot a try.  It is very easy to use.  You just drop your feed dogs and then set the zigzag stitch for the same width as the button holes.  It sews on the buttons in no time at all.  I did a bunch of bowling shirts for my nephews last spring and I dreaded sewing on all the buttons.  Then I learned to do the button hole foot and I was done so quickly that I could hardly believe it!


Yes my 2 year old was in a mood Wednesday night but she insisted on being in the pictures.  I had to crop her out of frame on a couple because she took off her dress and refused to get dressed in anything else.  

You have sold me on the button foot.  I'm going to have to look at my feet and see if I have it and if I can figure it out.  The dresses I am working on now have 4-5 buttons each and I still have to add buttons to the green Christmas dress for the 2 year old.  



ColonelHathi said:


> Super cute outfits! I am making DD a twirly skirt with the same princess fabric, and curious where you found the pumpkin carriage glitzy jewel appliqué thing? That's such a cute combo!
> 
> Aren't little girls so cute in twirly skirts/dresses! DD just loves to spin and spin and spin... You're girls are precious!



I ordered it from ETSY.  The shop link is below.  I probably should have ordered the smaller version for my 2 year old, but it fit on the tee.
My girls love to twirl and I love them in twirly skirts and dresses. 
http://www.etsy.com/shop/MyFairysCloset?section_id=10248579


I'm sorry I am in general so bad about commenting back.  I can only see most of the pictures on my phone and I hate replying on my phone.  So when I get back to the desk top I forget what I wanted to comment on.


----------



## billwendy

Andrea!!!!!! The costume came out AWESOME!!!!!! I love it so much!Wonderful job!!!

Peachy - the outfits are adorable!!!! I cant even pick a favorite!!

Okay - lovin bat baby too!!! so stinkin CUTE!!!!

Happy Weekend everyone!!! I think we are going down to the beach for Saturday/Sunday to put the outdoor furniture away for my mom. And just a little more beach time!!  This year we are doing Thanksgiving down there, so that should be fun!!


----------



## ColonelHathi

peachygreen said:


> I ordered it from ETSY.  The shop link is below.  I probably should have ordered the smaller version for my 2 year old, but it fit on the tee.
> My girls love to twirl and I love them in twirly skirts and dresses.
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/MyFairysCloset?section_id=10248579
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I am in general so bad about commenting back.  I can only see most of the pictures on my phone and I hate replying on my phone.  So when I get back to the desk top I forget what I wanted to comment on.



Thanks so much, I'm checking it out now! 

I'm always checking out Disboard on my phone too, and it's just not the same!  Also I have no idea how to post pictures using the phone app, that would be cool to figure out.  I have been so busy but no time to drag my camera to work to load them to a computer and our home PC is just so slow. 



VBAndrea said:


> Here is my little Scarlet Macaw:
> 
> There are feathers on the tutu as well but they don't show up in the photo.  Also should probably color her hair red for Halloween.



Love, love, love how this turned out Andrea.  You are so talented.  Got me thinking that may I could try a Rio costume, but that would just be crazy for a novice like me!  Nice job!


----------



## goteamwood

Just a quick photo post, since I got captain hook to try on his outfit. The whole family is going as Peter Pan characters to MNSSHP on 10/30, little Mr. Smee has been under the weather with Ear infections and fevers, so he wasn't into dressing up today. I think I did OK, considering it is a $2 boys shirt, $2 girls leggings and brand-new, never worn Sperry Topsiders from a thrift store, a little lace, and a (splurge) hat from the Disney store when it was on sale. All told less than $20 for the whole ensemble. Of course I am biased but I think this kid would be cute in pretty much anything 




[







[/url]

I think he liked it, he didn't want to take it off and insisted he wanted to wear it until we go to Disney World, which is a month away!

Now back to the sewing room, still so much to do. Thankfully the family costumes are done, save for Peter Pan's hat, which I think should be pretty fast and easy.


----------



## TinkNH

VBAndrea said:


> Here is my little Scarlet Macaw:
> 
> There are feathers on the tutu as well but they don't show up in the photo.  Also should probably color her hair red for Halloween.



this is fantastic!!!



goteamwood said:


> Just a quick photo post, since I got captain hook to try on his outfit. The whole family is going as Peter Pan characters to MNSSHP on 10/30, little Mr. Smee has been under the weather with Ear infections and fevers, so he wasn't into dressing up today. I think I did OK, considering it is a $2 boys shirt, $2 girls leggings and brand-new, never worn Sperry Topsiders from a thrift store, a little lace, and a (splurge) hat from the Disney store when it was on sale. All told less than $20 for the whole ensemble. Of course I am biased but I think this kid would be cute in pretty much anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> 
> I think he liked it, he didn't want to take it off and insisted he wanted to wear it until we go to Disney World, which is a month away!
> 
> Now back to the sewing room, still so much to do. Thankfully the family costumes are done, save for Peter Pan's hat, which I think should be pretty fast and easy.




cutest capt hook EVER!!!


----------



## PrincessMickey

I think I missed a few quotes but not sure so here's what I got.



peachygreen said:


> So picture time
> 
> Day #1 MVMCP
> 
> 
> 
> MVMCP by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Day #2 Epcot - To Be determined Outfit not finalized yet
> 
> Day #3 DHS
> 
> 
> 
> 2012-09-19 21.56.39 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> I switched to a tourquois sheet and I'm waiting on the iron one.  It will be a Minnie Mouse Snowman.  I went with the Winter Mickey to go with Osborne Lights.
> 
> Day#4 Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5800 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> Small World Winter Twirl Skirt (the 2 year old was ready for bed at this point)
> 
> Day #5 AK
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5714 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> And a closeup to show the cute buttons
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5790 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Day #6 MK
> Princess Dresses
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Dress Top by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> And the full shot version
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5786 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Day #7 Thanksgiving @ DHS
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5796 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Day #8 MK
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5801 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> I think I am going to change shirts to a Mickey Mouse Shirt I am going to make.
> 
> Day #9 Epcot
> To Be Determined
> 
> In addition I have a separate dress for CRT on Day #6 (evening) (no picture yet) and a polka dot dress I am making for Day #1 Breakfast at Chef Mickey.  I might end up reusing a dress or 2 for Epcot.  We will see.  I am waiting on some supplies to arrive to finish day 2 & 9.
> 
> The 2 year old was not in a dress up mood last night but her's match her big sisters.
> 
> I find it very humerous that my 6 year old felt the need to spread out her skirt in every picture to show it off.



You have definately been busy. You are going to have the best dressed girls while you're there.



smile5sunshine said:


> I'm going to whine a bit, so please forgive me in advance! My ILs and BIL/SIL/nephew are coming to stay with us in about a week so I am in major clean up mode. I've been "fall cleaning" the house so it's ready for them all. Yesterday I washed windows and curtains. Today I spent HOURS wiping down all the doors and scrubbing marker/crayon/pencil/pen markings off the walls (my DS2 has been horrendous about drawing on the walls). The kiddos did help but BOY am I tired and cursing my textured walls!  I figure though if I deep clean a little something everyday, then I should have enough time to get the house in order for our guests. But cleaning is NO FUN.
> 
> Want to know the task I dread the most? Figuring out some place to store all my sewing and fabric.
> 
> 
> Sunshine



You're not whining one bit. I don't like cleaning, especially deep cleaning. I really should do a deep clean of my house but I keep putting it off, there is so many other things I would rather be doing.  



Tigger1221 said:


> Thanks I have really enjoyed looking through this thread. My mom ended up getting the Brother Isodore Innov-is 5000. It's a Laura Ashley not Disney but it was half-off and did more than the Disney one she was looking at. She will be taking a lesson on friday on how to embroider with it. I have been looking on esty for some Applique designs and have found a ton of cute stuff and I just clicked on the link to the Heather Sue site and I saw what she needs to make soon so I will be pointing her in that direction too. She is hoping to make us matching Disney shirts for our trip in a few weeks.
> 
> Here is one of the Halloween costumes she made Lilly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> 
> 
> 
> She also made a matching bib for her and it will be what she wear on Halloween.



So cute!!!



TinkNH said:


> After a chat with her OT therapist today we are getting an full evaul on Maddie...to rule out any allergies or other issues since we are not seeing the improvement we should be..if anything the behavior seems worse.  I have an intake packet on the way but was warned it can take 3-6 months to get an appointment.  Cross your fingers for me that they can get us in sooner rather than later...



Good luck!



VBAndrea said:


> Here is my little Scarlet Macaw:
> 
> There are feathers on the tutu as well but they don't show up in the photo.  Also should probably color her hair red for Halloween.



You did a great job!!



goteamwood said:


> Just a quick photo post, since I got captain hook to try on his outfit. The whole family is going as Peter Pan characters to MNSSHP on 10/30, little Mr. Smee has been under the weather with Ear infections and fevers, so he wasn't into dressing up today. I think I did OK, considering it is a $2 boys shirt, $2 girls leggings and brand-new, never worn Sperry Topsiders from a thrift store, a little lace, and a (splurge) hat from the Disney store when it was on sale. All told less than $20 for the whole ensemble. Of course I am biased but I think this kid would be cute in pretty much anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> 
> I think he liked it, he didn't want to take it off and insisted he wanted to wear it until we go to Disney World, which is a month away!
> 
> Now back to the sewing room, still so much to do. Thankfully the family costumes are done, save for Peter Pan's hat, which I think should be pretty fast and easy.



Love it! You'll have to post a picture of all of you together in your costumes!


----------



## PrincessMickey

I finally have something sewing to post! Items have been received so here are a few things I made for a big give.

I made a Buzz bowling shirt for the 4 year old brother.









And a Tink tote bag and matching wallet for mom.


----------



## goteamwood

PrincessMickey said:


> Love it! You'll have to post a picture of all of you together in your costumes!



Thanks! I imagine it will be after MNSSHP before we are all in them at the same time the way things go around here. I just made my husband a peter pan tunic thing yesterday that was VERY rough, but I figure everyone will be looking at the cute kids anyway. He made me laugh when he asked "what if they ask me to leave because I look too much like the real peter pan?" As though an almost-40, sort of hefty Pan in a makeshift shirt and scrub pants is really going to look "too much" like Peter Pan!



TinkNH said:


> cutest capt hook EVER!!!


Thanks, I think so too. They wanted to be pirates for Halloween so I figured why not Hook and Smee. The other LOVES his smee outfit, but he's sick and cranky as heck right now. Of course once I started making them they wanted to be Buzz and Woody and then Mickey and Minnie. (they are both boys...) 



PrincessMickey said:


> I finally have something sewing to post! Items have been received so here are a few things I made for a big give.
> 
> I made a Buzz bowling shirt for the 4 year old brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Tink tote bag and matching wallet for mom.


So CUTE! Love the Tink bag and that bowling shirt is adorable. I used the same fabric for bowling shirts for my kiddos, it's very cute Buzz fabric.


----------



## PurpleEars

Piper said:


> Thanks for understanding about how difficult it was to leave Bonnie and not get to see her when I wanted.  "Back then" they didn't make premie clothes.  I helped to pass the time by making her outfits out of very soft knit and batiste.  I used an 18 inch doll pattern.  I also took regular gauze diapers, cut them in half and folded them in half again.  I seamed up the sides, turned them so the seam was inside and stitched the ends closed.  I made 4 dozen diapers out of 2 dozen.  The hardest part was the "rubber pants" to go over her diapers.  I used the doll pattern and lined the pants with thick white flannel and used the fabric to match her dress on the outside.  I was so excited when she could finally wear "regular" baby clothes!!  She used the clothes for her doll when she got older, so I don't have any of them.  What was I thinking!!!



Wow! I am so glad that parents of premies now don't have to go through what you did!



tigger_mommy said:


> The Halloween dress, is done! Well, ok I have need to put a couple of darts in the bust, but it is done enough. Looks like complete poo on a hanger so bear with me.



Great job on the dress!



peachygreen said:


> Rick-rack - I'm assuming it needs to be hand sewn on?
> 
> My goal is to try to get my daughters to have a fashion show tonight and try on dresses and let me take pictures.  If not tonight this weekend for sure.  I have finished 14 of 20 planned outfits (10 for each of 2 girls).  15 and 16 are cut out.  17 and 18 I am waiting on some additional materials to be delivered and 19 and 20 I have material picked out (and it is laundered and ironed) I just haven't decided on a pattern.  T-minus 49 days to go.  I can do this.
> 
> In addition I have made one dress for my 10 month old neice and have some tee-shirts I need to finish for my 4 year old nephew, 10 month old neice and 10 and 13 year old neices.  Those shouldn't take too long though because they are just iron ons.



Looks like you have a busy time ahead of you. I just sew ric-rac using the sewing machine (right down the middle).



dianemom2 said:


> Well, in big news, we had our huge break the fast dinner tonight.  My SIL and BIL came with their two little ones.  While they were here they pulled me and DH aside to tell us that they would like to take their two kids and our girls to to Disney World over winter break.  My SIL is big on doing experience type gifts with the kids instead of just giving them a gift.  They are taking the kids and will probably be gone about 9 to 10 days altogether.  I think my girls might have to miss a couple of days of school.  I will have to look at the calendar to be sure.  Anyhow, they want to do this with the girls as their bat mitzvah gift.  My girls are so super excited!  They are going to spend 3 days at Disney, a day at Legoland and then a day or two just lounging around the hotel.  They are going to stay at the Art of Animation place.



It will be nice to have your girls spend time with their cousins. I hope everyone will have a great time!



peachygreen said:


> So picture time
> 
> Day #1 MVMCP
> 
> 
> 
> MVMCP by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Day #2 Epcot - To Be determined Outfit not finalized yet
> 
> Day #3 DHS
> 
> 
> 
> 2012-09-19 21.56.39 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> I switched to a tourquois sheet and I'm waiting on the iron one.  It will be a Minnie Mouse Snowman.  I went with the Winter Mickey to go with Osborne Lights.
> 
> Day#4 Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5800 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> Small World Winter Twirl Skirt (the 2 year old was ready for bed at this point)
> 
> Day #5 AK
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5714 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> And a closeup to show the cute buttons
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5790 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Day #6 MK
> Princess Dresses
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Dress Top by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> And the full shot version
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5786 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Day #7 Thanksgiving @ DHS
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5796 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Day #8 MK
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5801 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> I think I am going to change shirts to a Mickey Mouse Shirt I am going to make.
> 
> Day #9 Epcot
> To Be Determined
> 
> In addition I have a separate dress for CRT on Day #6 (evening) (no picture yet) and a polka dot dress I am making for Day #1 Breakfast at Chef Mickey.  I might end up reusing a dress or 2 for Epcot.  We will see.  I am waiting on some supplies to arrive to finish day 2 & 9.
> 
> The 2 year old was not in a dress up mood last night but her's match her big sisters.
> 
> I find it very humerous that my 6 year old felt the need to spread out her skirt in every picture to show it off.



All the outfits look great! I really like how the Animal Kingdom set turned out!



smile5sunshine said:


> I'm going to whine a bit, so please forgive me in advance! My ILs and BIL/SIL/nephew are coming to stay with us in about a week so I am in major clean up mode. I've been "fall cleaning" the house so it's ready for them all. Yesterday I washed windows and curtains. Today I spent HOURS wiping down all the doors and scrubbing marker/crayon/pencil/pen markings off the walls (my DS2 has been horrendous about drawing on the walls). The kiddos did help but BOY am I tired and cursing my textured walls!  I figure though if I deep clean a little something everyday, then I should have enough time to get the house in order for our guests. But cleaning is NO FUN.
> 
> Want to know the task I dread the most? Figuring out some place to store all my sewing and fabric.
> 
> Sunshine



I hate deep cleaning too. I did 5 loads of wash last weekend to get all the blankets washed and ready for winter. Sigh, the weatherman used the dreaded "s" word in the forecast for early next week. I hope he is wrong on that one.



Tigger1221 said:


> Thanks I have really enjoyed looking through this thread. My mom ended up getting the Brother Isodore Innov-is 5000. It's a Laura Ashley not Disney but it was half-off and did more than the Disney one she was looking at. She will be taking a lesson on friday on how to embroider with it. I have been looking on esty for some Applique designs and have found a ton of cute stuff and I just clicked on the link to the Heather Sue site and I saw what she needs to make soon so I will be pointing her in that direction too. She is hoping to make us matching Disney shirts for our trip in a few weeks.
> 
> Here is one of the Halloween costumes she made Lilly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> 
> 
> 
> She also made a matching bib for her and it will be what she wear on Halloween.



Awww, that is so cute!



TinkNH said:


> After a chat with her OT therapist today we are getting an full evaul on Maddie...to rule out any allergies or other issues since we are not seeing the improvement we should be..if anything the behavior seems worse.  I have an intake packet on the way but was warned it can take 3-6 months to get an appointment.  Cross your fingers for me that they can get us in sooner rather than later...



I hope you can get an appointment sooner. I know OT's can do wonderful things.



VBAndrea said:


> Here is my little Scarlet Macaw:
> 
> There are feathers on the tutu as well but they don't show up in the photo.  Also should probably color her hair red for Halloween.



Great job! She is the most beatiful Macaw I have seen!



billwendy said:


> Happy Weekend everyone!!! I think we are going down to the beach for Saturday/Sunday to put the outdoor furniture away for my mom. And just a little more beach time!!  This year we are doing Thanksgiving down there, so that should be fun!!



Have fun at the beach!



goteamwood said:


> Just a quick photo post, since I got captain hook to try on his outfit. The whole family is going as Peter Pan characters to MNSSHP on 10/30, little Mr. Smee has been under the weather with Ear infections and fevers, so he wasn't into dressing up today. I think I did OK, considering it is a $2 boys shirt, $2 girls leggings and brand-new, never worn Sperry Topsiders from a thrift store, a little lace, and a (splurge) hat from the Disney store when it was on sale. All told less than $20 for the whole ensemble. Of course I am biased but I think this kid would be cute in pretty much anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> 
> I think he liked it, he didn't want to take it off and insisted he wanted to wear it until we go to Disney World, which is a month away!
> 
> Now back to the sewing room, still so much to do. Thankfully the family costumes are done, save for Peter Pan's hat, which I think should be pretty fast and easy.



That is the cutest Capt Hook I have seen!



PrincessMickey said:


> I finally have something sewing to post! Items have been received so here are a few things I made for a big give.
> 
> I made a Buzz bowling shirt for the 4 year old brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Tink tote bag and matching wallet for mom.



Nice shirt and bag. I am sure the family appreciated them very much! Thank you for sharing your sewing talents with this family.


----------



## miprender

dianemom2 said:


> Well, in big news, we had our huge break the fast dinner tonight.  My SIL and BIL came with their two little ones.  While they were here they pulled me and DH aside to tell us that they would like to take their two kids and our girls to to Disney World over winter break.  My SIL is big on doing experience type gifts with the kids instead of just giving them a gift.  They are taking the kids and will probably be gone about 9 to 10 days altogether.  I think my girls might have to miss a couple of days of school.  I will have to look at the calendar to be sure.  Anyhow, they want to do this with the girls as their bat mitzvah gift.  My girls are so super excited!  They are going to spend 3 days at Disney, a day at Legoland and then a day or two just lounging around the hotel.  They are going to stay at the Art of Animation place.



What a wonderful gift and a great way to make memories with their Aunt, Uncle and cousins.



peachygreen said:


> So picture time
> 
> Day #1 MVMCP
> 
> 
> 
> MVMCP by peachygreen2010, on Flickr



Wow you have been busy. Everything looks amazing.



smile5sunshine said:


> I'm going to whine a bit, so please forgive me in advance! My ILs and BIL/SIL/nephew are coming to stay with us in about a week so I am in major clean up mode. I've been "fall cleaning" the house so it's ready for them all. Yesterday I washed windows and curtains. Today I spent HOURS wiping down all the doors and scrubbing marker/crayon/pencil/pen markings off the walls (my DS2 has been horrendous about drawing on the walls). The kiddos did help but BOY am I tired and cursing my textured walls!  I figure though if I deep clean a little something everyday, then I should have enough time to get the house in order for our guests. But cleaning is NO FUN.
> 
> Want to know the task I dread the most? Figuring out some place to store all my sewing and fabric.
> 
> 
> Sunshine



I love a clean house.... but ITA cleaning is no fun. I would rather be sewing than cleaning



Tigger1221 said:


> Thanks I have really enjoyed looking through this thread. My mom ended up getting the Brother Isodore Innov-is 5000. It's a Laura Ashley not Disney but it was half-off and did more than the Disney one she was looking at. She will be taking a lesson on friday on how to embroider with it. I have been looking on esty for some Applique designs and have found a ton of cute stuff and I just clicked on the link to the Heather Sue site and I saw what she needs to make soon so I will be pointing her in that direction too. She is hoping to make us matching Disney shirts for our trip in a few weeks.
> 
> Here is one of the Halloween costumes she made Lilly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> 
> 
> 
> She also made a matching bib for her and it will be what she wear on Halloween.



That's a really great machine and the costume is too cute.



VBAndrea said:


> Here is my little Scarlet Macaw:
> 
> There are feathers on the tutu as well but they don't show up in the photo.  Also should probably color her hair red for Halloween.



WOW that is amazing. And you can come and trick or treat in my neighborhood. 



goteamwood said:


> Just a quick photo post, since I got captain hook to try on his outfit. The whole family is going as Peter Pan characters to MNSSHP on 10/30, little Mr. Smee has been under the weather with Ear infections and fevers, so he wasn't into dressing up today. I think I did OK, considering it is a $2 boys shirt, $2 girls leggings and brand-new, never worn Sperry Topsiders from a thrift store, a little lace, and a (splurge) hat from the Disney store when it was on sale. All told less than $20 for the whole ensemble. Of course I am biased but I think this kid would be cute in pretty much anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> 
> I think he liked it, he didn't want to take it off and insisted he wanted to wear it until we go to Disney World, which is a month away!
> 
> Now back to the sewing room, still so much to do. Thankfully the family costumes are done, save for Peter Pan's hat, which I think should be pretty fast and easy.



That is going to be some cute photo ops at MNSSHP. Such a cute Capt Hook.



PrincessMickey said:


> I finally have something sewing to post! Items have been received so here are a few things I made for a big give.
> 
> I made a Buzz bowling shirt for the 4 year old brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Tink tote bag and matching wallet for mom.



Great job on the bowling shirt.... but I really love that Tink bag.


----------



## dianemom2

PrincessMickey said:


> I made a Buzz bowling shirt for the 4 year old brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Tink tote bag and matching wallet for mom.


I love both things you made.  I used the same fabric to make bowling shirts for my nephews.  It is such cute fabric and the shirt looks wonderful!

And I love the  Tink bag.  I have that bag pattern but I haven't used it yet.  You used such pretty fabrics and I love the jeweled button.  I am sure it was very well received!!!!



miprender said:


> What a wonderful gift and a great way to make memories with their Aunt, Uncle and cousins.



Yes, it will be a great trip for them.  My daughter had a friend over this afternoon and was telling her about the trip.  I overheard her tell her friend that one of the best parts of the trip will be spending time with her cousins but that my niece is going to talk her ear off on the car ride there!  My 5 yo niece is one of those non-stop talkers.  I'm going to look for some good headphones for my girls so that they can tune her out for a bit.

So I asked my niece if she had anything special to wear for a trip to Disney World.  You all have seen all the pictures of the stuff I have made for her in the last several months.  Well she responded that her grandma had bought her a Minnie Mouse t-shirt and that would be good for Disney.  LOL!


----------



## TinkNH

PrincessMickey said:


> I finally have something sewing to post! Items have been received so here are a few things I made for a big give.
> 
> I made a Buzz bowling shirt for the 4 year old brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Tink tote bag and matching wallet for mom.



very nice!  I love that bag pattern...I have made several for myself and family but not Disney...this makes me think I need to do that


----------



## TinkNH

goteamwood said:


> Thanks, I think so too. They wanted to be pirates for Halloween so I figured why not Hook and Smee. The other LOVES his smee outfit, but he's sick and cranky as heck right now. Of course once I started making them they wanted to be Buzz and Woody and then Mickey and Minnie. (they are both boys...)



they are twins right?  I have been trying to get mine to do something that matched for regular halloween but they wont hear of it...not even Luke and Leia..and they both like star wars.  I even tried DS being Optimus Prime (again) and DD being a bumblebee...cause I thought it was funny but they have their own ideas for sure...



PurpleEars said:


> I hope you can get an appointment sooner. I know OT's can do wonderful things.
> .




thanks...she has been seeing an OT since late Feb...but we are not seeing improvement so at this point think there may be something else at play...like a food intolerance just adding to things....hoping they can squeeze us in before the end of the year...


----------



## goteamwood

TinkNH said:
			
		

> they are twins right?  I have been trying to get mine to do something that matched for regular halloween but they wont hear of it...not even Luke and Leia..and they both like star wars.  I even tried DS being Optimus Prime (again) and DD being a bumblebee...cause I thought it was funny but they have their own ideas for sure...
> 
> thanks...she has been seeing an OT since late Feb...but we are not seeing improvement so at this point think there may be something else at play...like a food intolerance just adding to things....hoping they can squeeze us in before the end of the year...



Yes they're twins but they're not even 3 yet and they have a fascinating way of including each other in everything. They probably have no idea what Halloween even is since its 4 days before their birthday so effectively they were exactly 1 and 2 the previous years. But when i asked, they always mentioned things that go together. They also speak in plural almost all the time. I rarely hear me, mine, my but we, our, us constantly. "We are hungry." Or we want a snack" or "we are pirates."
 It's interesting because we have lots of twin play mates around the same age and they all use mine and my a lot more. 
I'll try to get the other kid to model the smee outfit when he feels better. It's incredibly cute.

Here's a link to last years costumes: Mario and luigi. http://goteamwood.com/2011/10/23/boo-at-the-zoo/


----------



## smile5sunshine

VBAndrea said:


> Here is my little Scarlet Macaw:
> 
> There are feathers on the tutu as well but they don't show up in the photo.  Also should probably color her hair red for Halloween.



WOW Andrea this costume is BEYOND AMAZING!!! you did such a fantastic job with it! Hope she got a good grade on her report!



goteamwood said:


> Just a quick photo post, since I got captain hook to try on his outfit. The whole family is going as Peter Pan characters to MNSSHP on 10/30, little Mr. Smee has been under the weather with Ear infections and fevers, so he wasn't into dressing up today. I think I did OK, considering it is a $2 boys shirt, $2 girls leggings and brand-new, never worn Sperry Topsiders from a thrift store, a little lace, and a (splurge) hat from the Disney store when it was on sale. All told less than $20 for the whole ensemble. Of course I am biased but I think this kid would be cute in pretty much anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> 
> I think he liked it, he didn't want to take it off and insisted he wanted to wear it until we go to Disney World, which is a month away!
> 
> Now back to the sewing room, still so much to do. Thankfully the family costumes are done, save for Peter Pan's hat, which I think should be pretty fast and easy.



Oh my golly that's CUTE! LOVE it! I love that you used thrifted items to make it! Can't wait to see Smee!



PrincessMickey said:


> I finally have something sewing to post! Items have been received so here are a few things I made for a big give.
> 
> I made a Buzz bowling shirt for the 4 year old brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Tink tote bag and matching wallet for mom.



The bowling shirt is cute but I LOVE the tink bag! I love the purples you used! The fabrics coordinate so well together. 



peachygreen said:


> So picture time
> 
> Day #1 MVMCP



these are all so great! Thank you so much for posting the fashion show. Hope you little DD is feeling better.



Tigger1221 said:


> Here is one of the Halloween costumes she made Lilly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> 
> 
> 
> She also made a matching bib for her and it will be what she wear on Halloween.




That is SUPER (pun intended!) CUTE!


As for me: still cleaning. BUT I've also added a bit of last minute sewing to my list. My 2nd DD's bday is tomorrow and I decided to make her a birthday outfit. I'm just going to do a simple skirt and then applique the top. Her favorite princess is Mulan, so I think I'm going to add that to the top. Shouldn't take too long (famous last words, right?) but I want her to be able to wear it to church tomorrow.  I am a wee bit nervous because this will be my first "face" that I try to do and I'm worried about it looking goofy.

Sunshine


----------



## TinkNH

goteamwood said:


> Yes they're twins but they're not even 3 yet and they have a fascinating way of including each other in everything. They probably have no idea what Halloween even is since its 4 days before their birthday so effectively they were exactly 1 and 2 the previous years. But when i asked, they always mentioned things that go together. They also speak in plural almost all the time. I rarely hear me, mine, my but we, our, us constantly. "We are hungry." Or we want a snack" or "we are pirates."
> It's interesting because we have lots of twin play mates around the same age and they all use mine and my a lot more.
> I'll try to get the other kid to model the smee outfit when he feels better. It's incredibly cute.
> 
> Here's a link to last years costumes: Mario and luigi. http://goteamwood.com/2011/10/23/boo-at-the-zoo/




twin dynamics fascinate me...the way they interact together from when they were newborns...of course now when maddie is angry at her brother she will announce that she will not be his twin any more


----------



## goteamwood

TinkNH said:


> twin dynamics fascinate me...the way they interact together from when they were newborns...of course now when maddie is angry at her brother she will announce that she will not be his twin any more



That's hilarious. I don't think mine understand about twins yet. It's just so normal for them since nearly all their playmates are twins they just sort of think all kids come in pairs... so far they haven't tried to un-twin themselves, but I am sure that's not too far off!

Mr. Smee is feeling better today, amazing what 24 hours of antibiotics and some advil can do for the mood... So I got them to pose, together even!











Mr. Smee's shirt I made with some super cheap knit fabric I got from fabric.com and it is really rough, but hey, he's a pirate. The shorts and sandals we had, the hat, also cheap knit sewn in a cone and attached a pompom from the craft box. The glasses are from the $1 store, they were those 3x reading magnifier glasses, I popped out the lenses as not to blind my poor child. His outfit total cost was about $7. If it is cool the eve of MNSSHP I will put a long sleeve shirt and navy pants on him, so he's not shivering while Hook is cozy.


----------



## PrincessMickey

miprender said:


> Great job on the bowling shirt.... but I really love that Tink bag.





dianemom2 said:


> I love both things you made.  I used the same fabric to make bowling shirts for my nephews.  It is such cute fabric and the shirt looks wonderful!
> 
> And I love the  Tink bag.  I have that bag pattern but I haven't used it yet.  You used such pretty fabrics and I love the jeweled button.  I am sure it was very well received!!!!





TinkNH said:


> very nice!  I love that bag pattern...I have made several for myself and family but not Disney...this makes me think I need to do that



Thanks everyone!!!



goteamwood said:


> Mr. Smee's shirt I made with some super cheap knit fabric I got from fabric.com and it is really rough, but hey, he's a pirate. The shorts and sandals we had, the hat, also cheap knit sewn in a cone and attached a pompom from the craft box. The glasses are from the $1 store, they were those 3x reading magnifier glasses, I popped out the lenses as not to blind my poor child. His outfit total cost was about $7. If it is cool the eve of MNSSHP I will put a long sleeve shirt and navy pants on him, so he's not shivering while Hook is cozy.



Glad he's feeling better. They both look so cute, you're gonna get some awesome photo ops. Also great job on putting these together for so little money!


----------



## miprender

So my new Hobby Lobby opened today. It is a huge store but I thought there would be more fabric. But they did have some pretty fabric though. I hope they run more smoothly though. The poor girl at the table was young and new and having a hard time cutting the fabric. Plus they have to write everything done. I love how Joanne's just scans everything. But overall I am glad they are so close




dianemom2 said:


> Yes, it will be a great trip for them.  My daughter had a friend over this afternoon and was telling her about the trip.  I overheard her tell her friend that one of the best parts of the trip will be spending time with her cousins but that my niece is going to talk her ear off on the car ride there!  My 5 yo niece is one of those non-stop talkers.  I'm going to look for some good headphones for my girls so that they can tune her out for a bit.



 Awe that is sweet and funny that she is a chatter box.



dianemom2 said:


> So I asked my niece if she had anything special to wear for a trip to Disney World.  You all have seen all the pictures of the stuff I have made for her in the last several months.  Well she responded that her grandma had bought her a Minnie Mouse t-shirt and that would be good for Disney.  LOL!



 You will need to tell her she needs more than a store bought Tshirt



goteamwood said:


> Mr. Smee's shirt I made with some super cheap knit fabric I got from fabric.com and it is really rough, but hey, he's a pirate. The shorts and sandals we had, the hat, also cheap knit sewn in a cone and attached a pompom from the craft box. The glasses are from the $1 store, they were those 3x reading magnifier glasses, I popped out the lenses as not to blind my poor child. His outfit total cost was about $7. If it is cool the eve of MNSSHP I will put a long sleeve shirt and navy pants on him, so he's not shivering while Hook is cozy.



They are too stinkin' cute


----------



## goteamwood

miprender said:
			
		

> So my new Hobby Lobby opened today. It is a huge store but I thought there would be more fabric. But they did have some pretty fabric though. I hope they run more smoothly though. The poor girl at the table was young and new and having a hard time cutting the fabric. Plus they have to write everything done. I love how Joanne's just scans everything. But overall I am glad they are so close
> 
> Awe that is sweet and funny that she is a chatter box.
> 
> You will need to tell her she needs more than a store bought Tshirt
> 
> They are too stinkin' cute



Yeah hobby lobby operates in the stick ages. And you really have to watch when stuff is on sale because they manually calculate it. So if they didn't pass 8th grade math you can totally get charged too much. Happens at mine all the time. It by far the closest to my house and the one I least like to visit because it seems so archaic. They do have some Disney fabrics I haven't seen elsewhere though. I got cute Mickey, cars and pooh there. 
They did recently release an app for the iPhone though which is essentially the 40% off coupon they ordinarily have on the web anyway. I prefer Joann. 

Thanks, I think they're pretty cute too. And they are SO excited to go to disneyworld. They ask every day. And since they can't count past 12 it doesn't mean much that we are 28 days out.


----------



## love to stitch

PrincessMickey said:


> I finally have something sewing to post! Items have been received so here are a few things I made for a big give.
> 
> I made a Buzz bowling shirt for the 4 year old brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Tink tote bag and matching wallet for mom.



That is a cute shirt and very pretty bag.



goteamwood said:


> That's hilarious. I don't think mine understand about twins yet. It's just so normal for them since nearly all their playmates are twins they just sort of think all kids come in pairs... so far they haven't tried to un-twin themselves, but I am sure that's not too far off!
> 
> Mr. Smee is feeling better today, amazing what 24 hours of antibiotics and some advil can do for the mood... So I got them to pose, together even!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Smee's shirt I made with some super cheap knit fabric I got from fabric.com and it is really rough, but hey, he's a pirate. The shorts and sandals we had, the hat, also cheap knit sewn in a cone and attached a pompom from the craft box. The glasses are from the $1 store, they were those 3x reading magnifier glasses, I popped out the lenses as not to blind my poor child. His outfit total cost was about $7. If it is cool the eve of MNSSHP I will put a long sleeve shirt and navy pants on him, so he's not shivering while Hook is cozy.



Your Captain Hook and Mr. Smee are adorable.


----------



## TinkNH

goteamwood said:


> .



oh they are too stinkin cute!!!!


----------



## BorkBorkBork

VBAndrea said:


> Here is my little Scarlet Macaw:
> 
> There are feathers on the tutu as well but they don't show up in the photo.  Also should probably color her hair red for Halloween.



That is FABULOUS!! The colors are so perfect for a Scarlet Macaw! She will be such a hit!



goteamwood said:


> Just a quick photo post, since I got captain hook to try on his outfit. The whole family is going as Peter Pan characters to MNSSHP on 10/30, little Mr. Smee has been under the weather with Ear infections and fevers, so he wasn't into dressing up today. I think I did OK, considering it is a $2 boys shirt, $2 girls leggings and brand-new, never worn Sperry Topsiders from a thrift store, a little lace, and a (splurge) hat from the Disney store when it was on sale. All told less than $20 for the whole ensemble. Of course I am biased but I think this kid would be cute in pretty much anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> 
> I think he liked it, he didn't want to take it off and insisted he wanted to wear it until we go to Disney World, which is a month away!
> 
> Now back to the sewing room, still so much to do. Thankfully the family costumes are done, save for Peter Pan's hat, which I think should be pretty fast and easy.



SO cute, and way to go to do it so cheaply!!



PrincessMickey said:


> I finally have something sewing to post! Items have been received so here are a few things I made for a big give.
> 
> I made a Buzz bowling shirt for the 4 year old brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Tink tote bag and matching wallet for mom.



I saw these on the Big Give board; they are great! I don't know that bag pattern, it looks really cute.



goteamwood said:


> That's hilarious. I don't think mine understand about twins yet. It's just so normal for them since nearly all their playmates are twins they just sort of think all kids come in pairs... so far they haven't tried to un-twin themselves, but I am sure that's not too far off!
> 
> Mr. Smee is feeling better today, amazing what 24 hours of antibiotics and some advil can do for the mood... So I got them to pose, together even!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Smee's shirt I made with some super cheap knit fabric I got from fabric.com and it is really rough, but hey, he's a pirate. The shorts and sandals we had, the hat, also cheap knit sewn in a cone and attached a pompom from the craft box. The glasses are from the $1 store, they were those 3x reading magnifier glasses, I popped out the lenses as not to blind my poor child. His outfit total cost was about $7. If it is cool the eve of MNSSHP I will put a long sleeve shirt and navy pants on him, so he's not shivering while Hook is cozy.



AAGH! SO CUTE!! You got great pictures of them too, they look like they could be in a magazine. 

I love Halloween!  I've made a pact with myself to try really hard to make DD's costume every year as long as it's feasible. This year she wants to be a pink cat and I have the faux fur already. I think I'll try to just find a vest pattern/make one up and add a hood with ears. No zippered jumpsuits over here (I wouldn't want to attempt it)!


----------



## PurpleEars

TinkNH said:


> thanks...she has been seeing an OT since late Feb...but we are not seeing improvement so at this point think there may be something else at play...like a food intolerance just adding to things....hoping they can squeeze us in before the end of the year...



I hope you will get some answers soon. I understand that it is really frustrating not knowing what else could be at play.



smile5sunshine said:


> As for me: still cleaning. BUT I've also added a bit of last minute sewing to my list. My 2nd DD's bday is tomorrow and I decided to make her a birthday outfit. I'm just going to do a simple skirt and then applique the top. Her favorite princess is Mulan, so I think I'm going to add that to the top. Shouldn't take too long (famous last words, right?) but I want her to be able to wear it to church tomorrow.  I am a wee bit nervous because this will be my first "face" that I try to do and I'm worried about it looking goofy.
> 
> Sunshine



I am sure the outfit will look great. Please post a picture when it is done.



goteamwood said:


> Mr. Smee is feeling better today, amazing what 24 hours of antibiotics and some advil can do for the mood... So I got them to pose, together even!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Smee's shirt I made with some super cheap knit fabric I got from fabric.com and it is really rough, but hey, he's a pirate. The shorts and sandals we had, the hat, also cheap knit sewn in a cone and attached a pompom from the craft box. The glasses are from the $1 store, they were those 3x reading magnifier glasses, I popped out the lenses as not to blind my poor child. His outfit total cost was about $7. If it is cool the eve of MNSSHP I will put a long sleeve shirt and navy pants on him, so he's not shivering while Hook is cozy.



Great job on the outfit. They are the cutest Hook and Smee I have ever seen!


----------



## VBAndrea

Thank you all for the compliments on my macaw.  This costume was soooo much easier to do than the Sgt Pepper ones I did last year.  And ds wants to be a cowboy so that will be easy, though he was a cowboy at age 4 and hated it so I'm trying to get him to do something else.  I really want him to be a snake and it would fit with the Amazon theme, but sadly he's not buying it.




disneychic2 said:


> My DGD wants to be Jewel and I saw the link you posted earlier, so thought I'd give it a shot. I like yours WAAAAY better than the other one. Would you mind telling me how you did it? I think you said you didn't attach it to the sweatshirt, right? Did you fashion the shape and size of the feathers yourself? I don't have my DGD here to help gauge size etc., but I will be traveling there on Monday, so I guess I will just wait until I get there. I wanted to surprise her with it, but I need to use her for sizing. She's 5. You did an awesome job!!!


I did not attach dd's to her shirt, though I think it would have been easier to.  I just didn't want to permanently use the shirt for the costume b/c $ is so tight right now.  I basically followed this tutorial because I wanted the feathers on both sides of the wings:


http://www.maidendshade.com/2011/05/bird-wings-tutorial.html

Be sure to scroll down on the link b/c the pic at the top is not the one this tutorial depicts -- it's the one she got her idea from.  I made hollow sleeve tubes out of red cotton though and wrapped the feathers over them and hand stitched them on.  You can do the wings without the feathers wrapped over the arms, but I liked the look I did.

I winged it  in drawing my own feathers -- I needed mine more elongated like a real macaw.  I also overlapped my feathers off the edge of my base fabric because I liked that look too -- but in hindsight I should have made my base fabric a little smaller as my wings ended up then being a bit too big.  I also had to add elastic straps to help hold them because they are heavy.  You could use cotton which would be lighter in weight and it would naturally fray like bird feather edges, but I liked the more polished look so I ended up using the felt (and it was on sale!).

For the feet I used plastic canvas and covered them in felt. I sewed them on old sock cuffs b/c I did them while dd was sleeping and wanted to make sure they were OK -- I am going to attach them to her leggings though for Halloween.  And the leggings are a pair of red that I cut (they were a 4T so way too short but dd is thin so still fits in them fine) and I attached black bottoms from another pair that she got holes in.

I think I am also going to add more feathers to the headband on streamers down the back of her hair -- I think that will look prettier than coloring her hair. 







ColonelHathi said:


> Love, love, love how this turned out Andrea.  You are so talented.  Got me thinking that may I could try a Rio costume, but that would just be crazy for a novice like me!  Nice job!


A novice can pull off a cute bird -- it really wasn't overly difficult at all and you can simplify the wings a bit -- see the tut I posted above.



PrincessMickey said:


> I finally have something sewing to post! Items have been received so here are a few things I made for a big give.
> 
> I made a Buzz bowling shirt for the 4 year old brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Tink tote bag and matching wallet for mom.


What nice give items!  I think the bowling shirts are great and I love the tote and the colors in it.



goteamwood said:


> Yes they're twins but they're not even 3 yet and they have a fascinating way of including each other in everything. They probably have no idea what Halloween even is since its 4 days before their birthday so effectively they were exactly 1 and 2 the previous years. But when i asked, they always mentioned things that go together. They also speak in plural almost all the time. I rarely hear me, mine, my but we, our, us constantly. "We are hungry." Or we want a snack" or "we are pirates."
> It's interesting because we have lots of twin play mates around the same age and they all use mine and my a lot more.
> I'll try to get the other kid to model the smee outfit when he feels better. It's incredibly cute.
> 
> Here's a link to last years costumes: Mario and luigi. http://goteamwood.com/2011/10/23/boo-at-the-zoo/


Mario and Luigi are adorable!



smile5sunshine said:


> WOW Andrea this costume is BEYOND AMAZING!!! you did such a fantastic job with it! Hope she got a good grade on her report!
> 
> As for me: still cleaning. BUT I've also added a bit of last minute sewing to my list. My 2nd DD's bday is tomorrow and I decided to make her a birthday outfit. I'm just going to do a simple skirt and then applique the top. Her favorite princess is Mulan, so I think I'm going to add that to the top. Shouldn't take too long (famous last words, right?) but I want her to be able to wear it to church tomorrow.  I am a wee bit nervous because this will be my first "face" that I try to do and I'm worried about it looking goofy.
> 
> Sunshine


They don't do grades at our school.  The only things that get marked are spelling quizzes and they just get the number correct -- no letter grades.

Good luck getting the birthday outfit finished.  Faces are definitely harder to hand applique but you do really well with all your appliques that I think you'll do fine.  And Happy Birthday to your dd!



goteamwood said:


> That's hilarious. I don't think mine understand about twins yet. It's just so normal for them since nearly all their playmates are twins they just sort of think all kids come in pairs... so far they haven't tried to un-twin themselves, but I am sure that's not too far off!
> 
> Mr. Smee is feeling better today, amazing what 24 hours of antibiotics and some advil can do for the mood... So I got them to pose, together even!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Smee's shirt I made with some super cheap knit fabric I got from fabric.com and it is really rough, but hey, he's a pirate. The shorts and sandals we had, the hat, also cheap knit sewn in a cone and attached a pompom from the craft box. The glasses are from the $1 store, they were those 3x reading magnifier glasses, I popped out the lenses as not to blind my poor child. His outfit total cost was about $7. If it is cool the eve of MNSSHP I will put a long sleeve shirt and navy pants on him, so he's not shivering while Hook is cozy.


OMG!!!!  They are soooo cute!  I'm sure Hook was way more work, but I think the Smee is my favorite!



miprender said:


> So my new Hobby Lobby opened today. It is a huge store but I thought there would be more fabric. But they did have some pretty fabric though. I hope they run more smoothly though. The poor girl at the table was young and new and having a hard time cutting the fabric. Plus they have to write everything done. I love how Joanne's just scans everything. But overall I am glad they are so close


Our Joann's always writes down the fabric because their scanners NEVER work.  I have still never been to a Hobby Lobby


----------



## princesskayla

Hello, I have been lurking but not posting. I love everything posted so far. Everytime I look at this board it inspires me. 

Anyway - I am looking for a Remy embroidery design. I have looked at my regular haunts and I haven't found one. I thought I had bought one but I can't find it in my files. If anyone could help I would really appreciate it. I am going on the Pixar cruise in a week and I know that Remy will be there for pictures. I have a great idea for a custom. Thanks!!!


----------



## miprender

goteamwood said:


> Yeah hobby lobby operates in the stick ages. And you really have to watch when stuff is on sale because they manually calculate it. So if they didn't pass 8th grade math you can totally get charged too much. Happens at mine all the time. It by far the closest to my house and the one I least like to visit because it seems so archaic. They do have some Disney fabrics I haven't seen elsewhere though. I got cute Mickey, cars and pooh there.
> They did recently release an app for the iPhone though which is essentially the 40% off coupon they ordinarily have on the web anyway. I prefer Joann.
> 
> Thanks, I think they're pretty cute too. And they are SO excited to go to disneyworld. They ask every day. And since they can't count past 12 it doesn't mean much that we are 28 days out.



That's funny because the girl was very nervous and kept checking her math and then asking her supervisor. I felt kind of bad for her she looked so nervous. I even mentioned the scanner thing and the lady looked at me funny and said "No we do everything old school here"   I know my local quilting shop writes everything down but for some reason it doesn't bother me at that store

Too cute about you boys... we do a count down calendar starting at 100 days but my youngest has a hard time understanding how long that is too.



BorkBorkBork said:


> I love Halloween!  I've made a pact with myself to try really hard to make DD's costume every year as long as it's feasible. This year she wants to be a pink cat and I have the faux fur already. I think I'll try to just find a vest pattern/make one up and add a hood with ears. No zippered jumpsuits over here (I wouldn't want to attempt it)!



I love to sew but I hate making Halloween costumes And I love Halloween too



VBAndrea said:


> T
> I have still never been to a Hobby Lobby



Well now you have a reason to come back to RI  And Marianne is looking for someone to drive up with over the Columbus Day weekend


----------



## cogero

princesskayla said:


> Hello, I have been lurking but not posting. I love everything posted so far. Everytime I look at this board it inspires me.
> 
> Anyway - I am looking for a Remy embroidery design. I have looked at my regular haunts and I haven't found one. I thought I had bought one but I can't find it in my files. If anyone could help I would really appreciate it. I am going on the Pixar cruise in a week and I know that Remy will be there for pictures. I have a great idea for a custom. Thanks!!!



Sweet Peas Place has Remy.


----------



## disneychic2

First of all, I just sort of started commenting on this thread without really introducing myself. I've been lurking for some time thanks to D. I read her pre-trip report and when she mentioned this thread, I came over and got hooked! I have been sewing since I was a child, but it has been sporadic since my kids are grown. Now I have grandchildren to sew for and I'm back to it and loving it. 

What I really love about your thread is how helpful everyone is and how much encouragement and advice is given, whether it's sewing or personal. This thread exudes friendliness, thoughtfulness and just enough orneriness to be simply wonderful. Thanks for letting me hang out!



VBAndrea said:


> Thank you all for the compliments on my macaw.  This costume was soooo much easier to do than the Sgt Pepper ones I did last year.  And ds wants to be a cowboy so that will be easy, though he was a cowboy at age 4 and hated it so I'm trying to get him to do something else.  I really want him to be a snake and it would fit with the Amazon theme, but sadly he's not buying it.
> 
> I did not attach dd's to her shirt, though I think it would have been easier to.  I just didn't want to permanently use the shirt for the costume b/c $ is so tight right now.  I basically followed this tutorial because I wanted the feathers on both sides of the wings:
> 
> http://www.maidendshade.com/2011/05/bird-wings-tutorial.html
> 
> Be sure to scroll down on the link b/c the pic at the top is not the one this tutorial depicts -- it's the one she got her idea from.  I made hollow sleeve tubes out of red cotton though and wrapped the feathers over them and hand stitched them on.  You can do the wings without the feathers wrapped over the arms, but I liked the look I did.
> 
> *I winged it * in drawing my own feathers -- I needed mine more elongated like a real macaw.  I also overlapped my feathers off the edge of my base fabric because I liked that look too -- but in hindsight I should have made my base fabric a little smaller as my wings ended up then being a bit too big.  I also had to add elastic straps to help hold them because they are heavy.  You could use cotton which would be lighter in weight and it would naturally fray like bird feather edges, but I liked the more polished look so I ended up using the felt (and it was on sale!).
> 
> For the feet I used plastic canvas and covered them in felt. I sewed them on old sock cuffs b/c I did them while dd was sleeping and wanted to make sure they were OK -- I am going to attach them to her leggings though for Halloween.  And the leggings are a pair of red that I cut (they were a 4T so way too short but dd is thin so still fits in them fine) and I attached black bottoms from another pair that she got holes in.
> 
> I think I am also going to add more feathers to the headband on streamers down the back of her hair -- I think that will look prettier than coloring her hair.



Okay, so that comment bolded had me lol!!

Thanks so much for the explanation on how you achieved such fabulous results. I've got all my materials and am so looking forward to making it. I've never posted a picture, but I'll try to do that when I get it made.

Sorry I don't have the quotes, but:

I love, love love the Captain Hook and Mr. Smee costumes! Great job and smart savings. You gave me the idea to get the hoodie I need at the Good Will.

The Buzz bowling shirt and the bag was fabulous! I love the lining choice on the bag. I know they will be much appreciated.


----------



## goteamwood

miprender said:
			
		

> That's funny because the girl was very nervous and kept checking her math and then asking her supervisor. I felt kind of bad for her she looked so nervous. I even mentioned the scanner thing and the lady looked at me funny and said "No we do everything old school here"   I know my local quilting shop writes everything down but for some reason it doesn't bother me at that store
> 
> Too cute about you boys... we do a count down calendar starting at 100 days but my youngest has a hard time understanding how long that is too.
> 
> I love to sew but I hate making Halloween costumes And I love Halloween too
> 
> Well now you have a reason to come back to RI  And Marianne is looking for someone to drive up with over the Columbus Day weekend



My local quilt shop writes it down too. But the ladies who work there are all long-time quilters who retired from other careers and work there for fun (and let's be honest, free fabrics to make "sample" projects) so I feel like they have an idea what they're selling. At hobby lobby who knows. I don't even feel like I could ask a question about what such-n-such I need. 

I printed a countdown chain for the boys. Maybe I'll actually assemble it before we go. It's on my epic to-do list. And somehow I totally spaced on the fact we are taking another mini vacation before Disney, going away all weekend to in-laws place in Wisconsin. Tempted to just send my husband with the kids and have myself a real vacation at home in the quiet!


----------



## peachygreen

I never understood why Hobby Lobby does everything by hand.  I am constantly checking their math and it is never right and frequently in my favor.  I don't even know how they manage inventory control that way.  There is no way in stores that large they know how much to order and when.


I finished up the littlest one's Minnie Dress last night.  She will wear it for CM and maybe another day at the park.  It is also the littlest ones halloween costume (I am making one for the 6 year old too but I haven't finished it yet and she won't be wearing it for Halloween).  I am in love with this dress.  I think it is my favorite of everything I've made so far.  I can see me using this pattern a lot in the future.  




Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr


----------



## disneychic2

peachygreen said:


> I never understood why Hobby Lobby does everything by hand.  I am constantly checking their math and it is never right and frequently in my favor.  I don't even know how they manage inventory control that way.  There is no way in stores that large they know how much to order and when.
> 
> 
> I finished up the littlest one's Minnie Dress last night.  She will wear it for CM and maybe another day at the park.  It is also the littlest ones halloween costume (I am making one for the 6 year old too but I haven't finished it yet and she won't be wearing it for Halloween).  I am in love with this dress.  I think it is my favorite of everything I've made so far.  I can see me using this pattern a lot in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr



I love this one too!! Be sure to post it over on our November thread. I know they'll go nuts for it too!


----------



## uscgmouse

I have been wanting to make a bag out of my dh's stained uniform shirt for a while. Last night I finally did it!





I ran out of navy thread so I haven't been able to top stitch it yet. Hopefully I will get that done this week.


----------



## uscgmouse

peachygreen said:


> I finished up the littlest one's Minnie Dress last night.  She will wear it for CM and maybe another day at the park.  It is also the littlest ones halloween costume (I am making one for the 6 year old too but I haven't finished it yet and she won't be wearing it for Halloween).  I am in love with this dress.  I think it is my favorite of everything I've made so far.  I can see me using this pattern a lot in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr



I would wear that dress!!! Love it!


----------



## peachygreen

uscgmouse said:


> I have been wanting to make a bag out of my dh's stained uniform shirt for a while. Last night I finally did it!



That is awesome!  I love that you were able to make that out of an old uniform shirt.  The pockets and names are perfect.  



disneychic2 said:


> I love this one too!! Be sure to post it over on our November thread. I know they'll go nuts for it too!


Thanks.  I'll post it there after I finsh Megan's.  I'll get the girls to model it sometime this week.


----------



## peachygreen

Alice my 2 year old actually let me take her picture modeling her new dress after I sewed the buttons on it.  I almost thought I destroyed the dress as I ripped through the button hole when I opened it up.  I was able to fix it (as long as you don't look too close at the button hole).





Alice Models her Minnie Dress by peachygreen2010, on Flickr


----------



## dianemom2

peachygreen said:


> I finished up the littlest one's Minnie Dress last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr


That's so cute and I love how you centered the polka dots on the waistband.  It looks so polished like that!  What pattern did you use?  It is very nice.



uscgmouse said:


> I have been wanting to make a bag out of my dh's stained uniform shirt for a while. Last night I finally did it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran out of navy thread so I haven't been able to top stitch it yet. Hopefully I will get that done this week.


Wow, what a great bag!  How smart to re-purpose the old shirt into something so useful.

Here is what I worked on this week.  It is a dress made out of various scraps that I've wanted to use up.  I am quite happy with how it turned out.  I used two different methods to make the pointed hem.  The top skirt I cut the rectangles, brought the edges together and sewed them to make the points.  On the underskirt, I used the rolled hem on the serger because I wanted the little pop of red color on the bottom.  










Then I used the halter style Simply Sweet but I shirred the back.  I made the straps, which are supposed to tie at the neck, extra long.  I put buttonholes in the back after I did the shirring.  Then I crisscrossed the straps and put them through the buttonholes.  I love how the back turned out!





I was so happy that I used up a whole bunch of fabric pieces I had left from other projects!


----------



## smile5sunshine

goteamwood said:


> That's hilarious. I don't think mine understand about twins yet. It's just so normal for them since nearly all their playmates are twins they just sort of think all kids come in pairs... so far they haven't tried to un-twin themselves, but I am sure that's not too far off!
> 
> Mr. Smee is feeling better today, amazing what 24 hours of antibiotics and some advil can do for the mood... So I got them to pose, together even!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Smee's shirt I made with some super cheap knit fabric I got from fabric.com and it is really rough, but hey, he's a pirate. The shorts and sandals we had, the hat, also cheap knit sewn in a cone and attached a pompom from the craft box. The glasses are from the $1 store, they were those 3x reading magnifier glasses, I popped out the lenses as not to blind my poor child. His outfit total cost was about $7. If it is cool the eve of MNSSHP I will put a long sleeve shirt and navy pants on him, so he's not shivering while Hook is cozy.



Oh gosh! They are so darn cute together! I LOVE the style of Smee's shirt! In fact, I think it looks even more authentic being a little "off", especially with the collar! GREAT GREAT GREAT JOB!!!



miprender said:


> So my new Hobby Lobby opened today. It is a huge store but I thought there would be more fabric. But they did have some pretty fabric though. I hope they run more smoothly though. The poor girl at the table was young and new and having a hard time cutting the fabric. Plus they have to write everything done. I love how Joanne's just scans everything. But overall I am glad they are so close



I agree with everyone else that it's so backwards that they still write everything up. And it's worse than Joann's about being hit-or-miss on whether or not they'll even know anything about sewing.

BUT they do have some really pretty/unique fabrics so I can never swear them off entirely. 



BorkBorkBork said:


> I love Halloween!  I've made a pact with myself to try really hard to make DD's costume every year as long as it's feasible. This year she wants to be a pink cat and I have the faux fur already. I think I'll try to just find a vest pattern/make one up and add a hood with ears. No zippered jumpsuits over here (I wouldn't want to attempt it)!



What a great thing to commit to! I can't wait to see the kitty cat you come up with this year. 



VBAndrea said:


> Thank you all for the compliments on my macaw.  This costume was soooo much easier to do than the Sgt Pepper ones I did last year.  And ds wants to be a cowboy so that will be easy, though he was a cowboy at age 4 and hated it so I'm trying to get him to do something else.  I really want him to be a snake and it would fit with the Amazon theme, but sadly he's not buying it.
> 
> 
> I winged it  in drawing my own feathers -- I needed mine more elongated like a real macaw.  I also overlapped my feathers off the edge of my base fabric because I liked that look too -- but in hindsight I should have made my base fabric a little smaller as my wings ended up then being a bit too big.  I also had to add elastic straps to help hold them because they are heavy.  You could use cotton which would be lighter in weight and it would naturally fray like bird feather edges, but I liked the more polished look so I ended up using the felt (and it was on sale!).
> 
> For the feet I used plastic canvas and covered them in felt. I sewed them on old sock cuffs b/c I did them while dd was sleeping and wanted to make sure they were OK -- I am going to attach them to her leggings though for Halloween.  And the leggings are a pair of red that I cut (they were a 4T so way too short but dd is thin so still fits in them fine) and I attached black bottoms from another pair that she got holes in.
> 
> I think I am also going to add more feathers to the headband on streamers down the back of her hair -- I think that will look prettier than coloring her hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't do grades at our school.  The only things that get marked are spelling quizzes and they just get the number correct -- no letter grades.
> 
> Good luck getting the birthday outfit finished.  Faces are definitely harder to hand applique but you do really well with all your appliques that I think you'll do fine.  And Happy Birthday to your dd!



I am still in super AWE of the Macaw costume. I know you keep claiming it "wasn't that hard" but it's just so impressive looking. 

I chickened out on Mulan, at least for today. Well, that and I totally just ran out of time. I sewed the skirt up this morning before we left for church and just let her wear the shirt plain. I still want to add Mulan (DD was so happy when she heard that's who's supposed to be on the shirt), but after thinking about it more, I think I'm going to try appliqueing it on felt, that way if I ruin the applique, I don't ruin the shirt totally.  And thank you for the birthday wishes. She had a GREAT day!




disneychic2 said:


> First of all, I just sort of started commenting on this thread without really introducing myself. I've been lurking for some time thanks to D. I read her pre-trip report and when she mentioned this thread, I came over and got hooked! I have been sewing since I was a child, but it has been sporadic since my kids are grown. Now I have grandchildren to sew for and I'm back to it and loving it.
> 
> What I really love about your thread is how helpful everyone is and how much encouragement and advice is given, whether it's sewing or personal. This thread exudes friendliness, thoughtfulness and just enough orneriness to be simply wonderful. Thanks for letting me hang out!



Welcome! Hope you stick around and post any goodies you make!



goteamwood said:


> My local quilt shop writes it down too. But the ladies who work there are all long-time quilters who retired from other careers and work there for fun (and let's be honest, free fabrics to make "sample" projects) so I feel like they have an idea what they're selling. At hobby lobby who knows. I don't even feel like I could ask a question about what such-n-such I need.
> 
> I printed a countdown chain for the boys. Maybe I'll actually assemble it before we go. It's on my epic to-do list. And somehow I totally spaced on the fact we are taking another mini vacation before Disney, going away all weekend to in-laws place in Wisconsin. Tempted to just send my husband with the kids and have myself a real vacation at home in the quiet!



HA HA HA about sending your DH with the boys and taking a "real vacation"! I always tease my DH that I don't get vacation. I just work at a different location! HA!



peachygreen said:


> I never understood why Hobby Lobby does everything by hand.  I am constantly checking their math and it is never right and frequently in my favor.  I don't even know how they manage inventory control that way.  There is no way in stores that large they know how much to order and when.
> 
> 
> I finished up the littlest one's Minnie Dress last night.  She will wear it for CM and maybe another day at the park.  It is also the littlest ones halloween costume (I am making one for the 6 year old too but I haven't finished it yet and she won't be wearing it for Halloween).  I am in love with this dress.  I think it is my favorite of everything I've made so far.  I can see me using this pattern a lot in the future.





peachygreen said:


> Alice my 2 year old actually let me take her picture modeling her new dress after I sewed the buttons on it.  I almost thought I destroyed the dress as I ripped through the button hole when I opened it up.  I was able to fix it (as long as you don't look too close at the button hole).



I LOVE this dress! It is so cute! You must share the name of the pattern (pretty please!). I think she looks positively adorable in it! WONDERFUL JOB!



uscgmouse said:


> I have been wanting to make a bag out of my dh's stained uniform shirt for a while. Last night I finally did it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran out of navy thread so I haven't been able to top stitch it yet. Hopefully I will get that done this week.



This is great! What about doing the top stitching in RED so it matches the red lining? would add a nice contrasting pop to the rest of the bag and tie it all in together. 





dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I worked on this week.  It is a dress made out of various scraps that I've wanted to use up.  I am quite happy with how it turned out.  I used two different methods to make the pointed hem.  The top skirt I cut the rectangles, brought the edges together and sewed them to make the points.  On the underskirt, I used the rolled hem on the serger because I wanted the little pop of red color on the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I used the halter style Simply Sweet but I shirred the back.  I made the straps, which are supposed to tie at the neck, extra long.  I put buttonholes in the back after I did the shirring.  Then I crisscrossed the straps and put them through the buttonholes.  I love how the back turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so happy that I used up a whole bunch of fabric pieces I had left from other projects!



Oh Diane, this turned out LOVELY. The halter neckstraps through buttonholes in a shirred back has quickly become one of my favorite styles too. I love that it allows the dress to really grow with the child. I think all the fabrics you used pair wonderfully together and GO YOU for using up all those scraps in your stash! 


See my above post to Andrea for why Mulan isn't on the shirt (yet)

DD's birthday outfit. Fabrics and shirt from Walmart (top is in the little girls section and has a really cute bow on it).






Close up so you can see the fabrics better. It was love at first sight when I saw these and as luck would have it, DD's favorite color is purple!






Sunshine


----------



## sewmess

Tigger1221 said:


> Here is one of the Halloween costumes she made Lilly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> 
> 
> 
> She also made a matching bib for her and it will be what she wear on Halloween.




I am a huge Batman Fan and I absolutely adore this baby costume.  I'll bet your mom is having so much fun with this.


----------



## uscgmouse

smile5sunshine said:


> This is great! What about doing the top stitching in RED so it matches the red lining? would add a nice contrasting pop to the rest of the bag and tie it all in together.



That is a great idea! I may have to make a trip to our new Hobby Lobby this week to get some red thread!


----------



## PurpleEars

uscgmouse said:


> I have been wanting to make a bag out of my dh's stained uniform shirt for a while. Last night I finally did it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran out of navy thread so I haven't been able to top stitch it yet. Hopefully I will get that done this week.



Great job on repurposing the shirt. The bag turned out really well!



peachygreen said:


> Alice my 2 year old actually let me take her picture modeling her new dress after I sewed the buttons on it.  I almost thought I destroyed the dress as I ripped through the button hole when I opened it up.  I was able to fix it (as long as you don't look too close at the button hole).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice Models her Minnie Dress by peachygreen2010, on Flickr



You did a great job on the dress. Your model is super cute!



dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I worked on this week.  It is a dress made out of various scraps that I've wanted to use up.  I am quite happy with how it turned out.  I used two different methods to make the pointed hem.  The top skirt I cut the rectangles, brought the edges together and sewed them to make the points.  On the underskirt, I used the rolled hem on the serger because I wanted the little pop of red color on the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I used the halter style Simply Sweet but I shirred the back.  I made the straps, which are supposed to tie at the neck, extra long.  I put buttonholes in the back after I did the shirring.  Then I crisscrossed the straps and put them through the buttonholes.  I love how the back turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so happy that I used up a whole bunch of fabric pieces I had left from other projects!



What a great idea to use up scraps! I will have to keep the pictures to inspire me to use scraps. Thanks for sharing your work!



smile5sunshine said:


> I chickened out on Mulan, at least for today. Well, that and I totally just ran out of time. I sewed the skirt up this morning before we left for church and just let her wear the shirt plain. I still want to add Mulan (DD was so happy when she heard that's who's supposed to be on the shirt), but after thinking about it more, I think I'm going to try appliqueing it on felt, that way if I ruin the applique, I don't ruin the shirt totally.  And thank you for the birthday wishes. She had a GREAT day!
> 
> 
> DD's birthday outfit. Fabrics and shirt from Walmart (top is in the little girls section and has a really cute bow on it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up so you can see the fabrics better. It was love at first sight when I saw these and as luck would have it, DD's favorite color is purple!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine



The fabric for the skirt is beautiful. I am sure Mulan will look great when you are done! I am glad to hear that your DD had a great birthday!


----------



## peachygreen

dianemom2 said:


> That's so cute and I love how you centered the polka dots on the waistband.  It looks so polished like that!  What pattern did you use?  It is very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



Thanks - I lucked out on the placement of the polka dot this time.  I noticed it after I was finished and thought wow I couldn't have planned that better.  Now I know I have to line it up like that on her big sister's version.

It is the Olivia Dress from Olabelhe Designs.  https://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/olivias-dress.htm
It is the first time I made it and I was amazed how easy it was.  The directions were very well written and easy to follow.  

I love the scrap dress you made.  It looks great.  Do you mind if I CASE the concept of it.  One of these days I need to learn how to shear.  Everytime I have tried it I have failed miserably.  



smile5sunshine said:


> I LOVE this dress! It is so cute! You must share the name of the pattern (pretty please!). I think she looks positively adorable in it! WONDERFUL JOB!
> DD's birthday outfit. Fabrics and shirt from Walmart (top is in the little girls section and has a really cute bow on it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up so you can see the fabrics better. It was love at first sight when I saw these and as luck would have it, DD's favorite color is purple!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine



Thank you.  See above for the pattern name.  
I love the skirt and shirt.  They are beautiful together and the skirt colors look great together.  



PurpleEars said:


> You did a great job on the dress. Your model is super cute!
> !


Thank you.  



Oh and incase you are wondering - no we are not setting up the Christmas tree the first of October.  We have been looking for a new tree for a few years and finally found one, so we bought it early.  It won't get set up until sometime in November.


----------



## love to stitch

peachygreen said:


> I never understood why Hobby Lobby does everything by hand.  I am constantly checking their math and it is never right and frequently in my favor.  I don't even know how they manage inventory control that way.  There is no way in stores that large they know how much to order and when.
> 
> 
> I finished up the littlest one's Minnie Dress last night.  She will wear it for CM and maybe another day at the park.  It is also the littlest ones halloween costume (I am making one for the 6 year old too but I haven't finished it yet and she won't be wearing it for Halloween).  I am in love with this dress.  I think it is my favorite of everything I've made so far.  I can see me using this pattern a lot in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr



That is an adorable dress!



uscgmouse said:


> I have been wanting to make a bag out of my dh's stained uniform shirt for a while. Last night I finally did it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran out of navy thread so I haven't been able to top stitch it yet. Hopefully I will get that done this week.



That is a good idea and your bag looks great.



dianemom2 said:


> That's so cute and I love how you centered the polka dots on the waistband.  It looks so polished like that!  What pattern did you use?  It is very nice.
> 
> 
> Wow, what a great bag!  How smart to re-purpose the old shirt into something so useful.
> 
> Here is what I worked on this week.  It is a dress made out of various scraps that I've wanted to use up.  I am quite happy with how it turned out.  I used two different methods to make the pointed hem.  The top skirt I cut the rectangles, brought the edges together and sewed them to make the points.  On the underskirt, I used the rolled hem on the serger because I wanted the little pop of red color on the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I used the halter style Simply Sweet but I shirred the back.  I made the straps, which are supposed to tie at the neck, extra long.  I put buttonholes in the back after I did the shirring.  Then I crisscrossed the straps and put them through the buttonholes.  I love how the back turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so happy that I used up a whole bunch of fabric pieces I had left from other projects!



That is so pretty and such a great way to use scraps that you don't want to toss.



smile5sunshine said:


> DD's birthday outfit. Fabrics and shirt from Walmart (top is in the little girls section and has a really cute bow on it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up so you can see the fabrics better. It was love at first sight when I saw these and as luck would have it, DD's favorite color is purple!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine



Your daughter looks like she is happy with her pretty new outfit.


----------



## dianemom2

smile5sunshine said:


> I chickened out on Mulan, at least for today. Well, that and I totally just ran out of time. I sewed the skirt up this morning before we left for church and just let her wear the shirt plain. I still want to add Mulan (DD was so happy when she heard that's who's supposed to be on the shirt), but after thinking about it more, I think I'm going to try appliqueing it on felt, that way if I ruin the applique, I don't ruin the shirt totally.  And thank you for the birthday wishes. She had a GREAT day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine


I think putting the Mulan on felt is a great idea.  That way you won't have any issue with possibly messing up the shirt.  Plus, you can easily take the applique off if you change your mind about it.  I know that Marianne did Easter shirts for her boys and she put the appliques on felt.  Then just basted them on the shirts.  After Easter, she took off those appliques and changed them to something they could wear year round.  I thought that was very clever!  Anyhow, glad your dd had a great day for her birthday!



peachygreen said:


> Thanks - I lucked out on the placement of the polka dot this time.  I noticed it after I was finished and thought wow I couldn't have planned that better.  Now I know I have to line it up like that on her big sister's version.
> 
> It is the Olivia Dress from Olabelhe Designs.  https://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/olivias-dress.htm
> It is the first time I made it and I was amazed how easy it was.  The directions were very well written and easy to follow.
> 
> I love the scrap dress you made.  It looks great.  Do you mind if I CASE the concept of it.  One of these days I need to learn how to shear.  Everytime I have tried it I have failed miserably.



Thanks for the name of the pattern.  I know a lot of people  have used Olabelhe designs but I've never bought one yet.  I hear her directions are very good.  You know that she has a blog and her own website?  I like to look at her blog because she will put up more examples of the pattern on it.  I almost bought her Daisy dress last year but I decided I could frankenpattern it myself.

I am not sure what you mean by "shear" but please go ahead and case away.  Somebody on the FB group did a Hello Kitty dress last week with the pointed hem and I loved it.  I had actually already cut the pieces for the scrap dress but changed the hem when I saw her dress.  We all get ideas from each other.


----------



## Tonyslady

Hi ladies,

I'm looking to upgrade my brother pe400 to the 770, could anyone show some embroidery from it so that i can see what it looks like with the larger hoop.

TIA
Jodi


----------



## goteamwood

dianemom2 said:
			
		

> I think putting the Mulan on felt is a great idea.  That way you won't have any issue with possibly messing up the shirt.  Plus, you can easily take the applique off if you change your mind about it.  I know that Marianne did Easter shirts for her boys and she put the appliques on felt.  Then just basted them on the shirts.  After Easter, she took off those appliques and changed them to something they could wear year round.  I thought that was very clever!  Anyhow, glad your dd had a great day for her birthday!
> 
> Thanks for the name of the pattern.  I know a lot of people  have used Olabelhe designs but I've never bought one yet.  I hear her directions are very good.  You know that she has a blog and her own website?  I like to look at her blog because she will put up more examples of the pattern on it.  I almost bought her Daisy dress last year but I decided I could frankenpattern it myself.
> 
> I am not sure what you mean by "shear" but please go ahead and case away.  Somebody on the FB group did a Hello Kitty dress last week with the pointed hem and I loved it.  I had actually already cut the pieces for the scrap dress but changed the hem when I saw her dress.  We all get ideas from each other.


I feel left out, I didn't know there was a Facebook group. Can I be part of the cool kids? You can pm me the info if you'd rather not post it here. I'd love to see more projects!


			
				Tonyslady said:
			
		

> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade my brother pe400 to the 770, could anyone show some embroidery from it so that i can see what it looks like with the larger hoop.
> 
> TIA
> Jodi


Jodi, I have the pe770 so take a look at my site. Everything embroidered on there is done with that. Just-joshin.com


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Tonyslady said:
			
		

> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade my brother pe400 to the 770, could anyone show some embroidery from it so that i can see what it looks like with the larger hoop.
> 
> TIA
> Jodi









This is a 4x4 next to a 5x7.

Sorry I haven't quoted anyone, my phone lost my gazillion quotes, then I feel bad and just oogle from afar.

I will hopefully post a skirt soon. But I had some bad news, so I've been moping.   

Hope everyone has fun who is going to the world and I love all the wonderful clothing!


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Not sure why its not showing up. Ugh.


----------



## Tonyslady

BabyRapunzel said:


> Not sure why its not showing up. Ugh.



I see it Thanks it really is a big difference!


----------



## billwendy

I upgraded from a 270 to a 770, and there is a big difference in the design size - YAY!!! you will be super  happy about it for sure!!!!!!


----------



## dianemom2

goteamwood said:


> I feel left out, I didn't know there was a Facebook group. Can I be part of the cool kids? You can pm me the info if you'd rather not post it here. I'd love to see more projects!


I can ask.  I know that they recently decided to close the group to new member because it was growing too big.  But you never know when they might change their minds.



BabyRapunzel said:


> This is a 4x4 next to a 5x7.
> 
> 
> But I had some bad news, so I've been moping.


That's a great picture showing the size difference between the 4x4 and the 5x7.  There really is a very large difference.  I have a machine that goes up to the 6x10.  I do use that hoop from time to time but I use the 5x7 much more often. 

Sorry you've had bad news.  I hope you get cheered up soon.


----------



## McDuck

I have discovered the flaw of reading from my iPhone app---it's too hard to accurately see all the awesome things, much less multiquote....b/c they don't stay saved!

I'm on my desktop right now--taking a break from a commercial pattern that's driving me bonkers-- and I need to go back and catch up!

First, though, a  (dumb) QUESTION please.  

I bought an applique file to use for my DD's birthday outfit.  For the applique, for example, the first three steps are one of the letters.  For instance, A, step 1 is outlined in the color thread needed.  Then step 2 is outlined in black thread.  Then step 3 satin stitched in the color from step 1.  I'm assuming that step 1 is showing where to place the fabric, step 2 is tacking it down, and step 3 is satin stitching over it.  I don't really need to change to black thread, though, do I?


----------



## goteamwood

McDuck said:
			
		

> I have discovered the flaw of reading from my iPhone app---it's too hard to accurately see all the awesome things, much less multiquote....b/c they don't stay saved!
> 
> I'm on my desktop right now--taking a break from a commercial pattern that's driving me bonkers-- and I need to go back and catch up!
> 
> First, though, a  (dumb) QUESTION please.
> 
> I bought an applique file to use for my DD's birthday outfit.  For the applique, for example, the first three steps are one of the letters.  For instance, A, step 1 is outlined in the color thread needed.  Then step 2 is outlined in black thread.  Then step 3 satin stitched in the color from step 1.  I'm assuming that step 1 is showing where to place the fabric, step 2 is tacking it down, and step 3 is satin stitching over it.  I don't really need to change to black thread, though, do I?



I'm no expert but my understanding is that thread is different just so the machine stops. You can use any color you want for tack down of the fabric. I try to use white for the outline and tack down instead of darker colors the satin stitch might not 100% cover. If that makes sense. So no. Keep it black for all 3.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

2 questions....
1 - has anyone done Heathersue's Pooh Pumpkin yet? I have a black shirt for it, but should I do it in a gold color like pooh, or an orange like a pumpkin?"?

2- has anyone figured out their multipositonal hoop???

Thankas!!


----------



## dianemom2

McDuck said:


> First, though, a  (dumb) QUESTION please.
> 
> I bought an applique file to use for my DD's birthday outfit.  For the applique, for example, the first three steps are one of the letters.  For instance, A, step 1 is outlined in the color thread needed.  Then step 2 is outlined in black thread.  Then step 3 satin stitched in the color from step 1.  I'm assuming that step 1 is showing where to place the fabric, step 2 is tacking it down, and step 3 is satin stitching over it.  I don't really need to change to black thread, though, do I?



Yes, that first step is to show you where the fabric will go.  The second step will tack down the fabric.  Then you take the hoop out of the machine and trim the fabric but don't un-hoop it.  Then the machine does the satin stitch around the edge.  I am lazy so I just use whatever the satin stitch color is going to be for all three steps.  Most designs will have you put on all the fabric pieces first before they start any of the satin stitching but some designs do it differently.


----------



## miprender

Finally have time to upload my photos

Here is what we are wearing for MNSSHP Oct 5th. Say  if you see us





And of course I had to make bags:















Shirts for the other days:















And I made ruffle shorts for DD


----------



## miprender

disneychic2 said:


> First of all, I just sort of started commenting on this thread without really introducing myself. I've been lurking for some time thanks to D. I read her pre-trip report and when she mentioned this thread, I came over and got hooked! I have been sewing since I was a child, but it has been sporadic since my kids are grown. Now I have grandchildren to sew for and I'm back to it and loving it.
> 
> What I really love about your thread is how helpful everyone is and how much encouragement and advice is given, whether it's sewing or personal. This thread exudes friendliness, thoughtfulness and just enough orneriness to be simply wonderful. Thanks for letting me hang out!
> .



  I never realized how addicting sewing can be



goteamwood said:


> I printed a countdown chain for the boys. Maybe I'll actually assemble it before we go. It's on my epic to-do list. And somehow I totally spaced on the fact we are taking another mini vacation before Disney, going away all weekend to in-laws place in Wisconsin. Tempted to just send my husband with the kids and have myself a real vacation at home in the quiet!



I remember going to Maine the week before we went away to Disney in July,2011 and it was too much packing  I think sending DH with the kids is a great idea




peachygreen said:


> I finished up the littlest one's Minnie Dress last night.  She will wear it for CM and maybe another day at the park.  It is also the littlest ones halloween costume (I am making one for the 6 year old too but I haven't finished it yet and she won't be wearing it for Halloween).  I am in love with this dress.  I think it is my favorite of everything I've made so far.  I can see me using this pattern a lot in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr



What a cute dress and your DD is adorable wearing it



uscgmouse said:


> I have been wanting to make a bag out of my dh's stained uniform shirt for a while. Last night I finally did it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran out of navy thread so I haven't been able to top stitch it yet. Hopefully I will get that done this week.



What a great job.



dianemom2 said:


> T
> Here is what I worked on this week.  It is a dress made out of various scraps that I've wanted to use up.  I am quite happy with how it turned out.  I used two different methods to make the pointed hem.  The top skirt I cut the rectangles, brought the edges together and sewed them to make the points.  On the underskirt, I used the rolled hem on the serger because I wanted the little pop of red color on the bottom.



Diane I love how this came out.



smile5sunshine said:


> http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh50/smile5sunshine/sewing%20projects/th_picture380.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Sunshine



The skirt came out beautiful. I love that fabric choice.
Don't worry about appliqueing the shirt. You will be fine. Just make sure you have the right stabilizer. I always use CutAWay.



uscgmouse said:


> That is a great idea! I may have to make a trip to our new Hobby Lobby this week to get some red thread!



Excuse me... I just noticed you are in Newport so since the store is in my city technically it is my Hobby Lobby 

Seriously it is nice to have a fellow RI'er here. We do have a few part time RI folks (Andrea & Marianne)  But it is nice to actually see someone who lives in our state


----------



## PurpleEars

Tonyslady said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade my brother pe400 to the 770, could anyone show some embroidery from it so that i can see what it looks like with the larger hoop.
> 
> TIA
> Jodi



Another way of looking at it is the area. 4x4 = 16 and 5x7 = 35. This means the 770's embroidery area is over 2 times the size of the 400. However, you also need to take into account of the different shapes (square vs. rectangle). Since most designs are rectangles, you probably will notice a substantial difference.



McDuck said:


> First, though, a  (dumb) QUESTION please.
> 
> I bought an applique file to use for my DD's birthday outfit.  For the applique, for example, the first three steps are one of the letters.  For instance, A, step 1 is outlined in the color thread needed.  Then step 2 is outlined in black thread.  Then step 3 satin stitched in the color from step 1.  I'm assuming that step 1 is showing where to place the fabric, step 2 is tacking it down, and step 3 is satin stitching over it.  I don't really need to change to black thread, though, do I?



There are no such thing as a dumb question. It is a very legitimate question. I suspect you don't need to change colours as step 1 is probably telling you where the fabric goes, step 2 is to tack down the fabric, and step 3 is to actually do the satin stitch around the fabric.



miprender said:


> Finally have time to upload my photos
> 
> Here is what we are wearing for MNSSHP Oct 5th. Say  if you see us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course I had to make bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirts for the other days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made ruffle shorts for DD



Wow! Looks like you have been busy! I am sure your family is going to be the best dressed family there! I really like the Haunted Mansion set. Please remember to take pictures of the outfits in action because I am sure they will be great!


----------



## ColonelHathi

miprender said:
			
		

> Finally have time to upload my photos
> 
> Here is what we are wearing for MNSSHP Oct 5th. Say  if you see us
> 
> And of course I had to make bags:
> 
> Shirts for the other days:
> 
> And I made ruffle shorts for DD



Super cute! We're going next October and you are giving me lots of good ideas! I may have to "commission" Grandma for some more embroidery gifts for the kiddos - she's got the fancy Babylock. Love the mummy Mickey - I picked up a glimmery shirt for DD at Target last Halloween with the same design, but it's way cuter embroidered!


----------



## Dustykins

This is totally going to be picture vomit, but here we go:

Plane ride shirts





Day 1 Magic Kingdom - Snow White Vida





Splash Mountain shirt





Day 2 Epcot - Perry the Platypus Unella Blomma





back (can't read it here, but the left pocket says "Do Be Do Be Do Bah")





Day 3 Animal Kingdom - Flower from Bambi jumper - Simplicity pattern, I think





DS had the Tree of Life on a shirt, but I didn't get any good pictures of that

Day 4 Resort hopping post wedding with Grandma & Grandpa - 60's vintage pattern





Day 5 Magic Kingdom princess hunt - Tinkerbell outfit (Simplicity pattern)




(they called her Tinkerbell all day)

Halloween party costumes - Hitchhiking Ghost and Rapunzel's wedding dress




a CM at the entrance gave DS two Hitchiking Ghost pins because she thought he had to have them 

a better shot of the wedding dress




Flynn took Rapunzel's tiara out of his satchel and had her put it on so she and DD would match.  When we walked into the room Flynn said "Hey, I remember that dress!"

Day 6 - Beach day Avenger's shirt





DD had a matching dress made with the popover sundress pattern with the little superhero words embroidered all around a hem band of yellow but the only picture we managed to get of her in it was her asleep in the car and you really can't see it!

Day 8 - Get it all in Day - Minnie Mouse Roxy and Steamboat Willie shirt




back of Minnie dress





DS had shirts for most days, but we rarely got any pictures of the front of him!

Ending here for this post, I'll do wedding stuff (my sister's) next.


----------



## Dustykins

Disney trip photos round 2 - wedding!

The only thing I really had anything to do with - bridesmaids' dresses - I made all 8 of them.





and now stuff my mom did: 

bride's bouquet (flowers are made of pantyhose and wire)





bride and groom Donald & Daisy (mom redressed them - there were two sets, one to throw and one for the bride and groom's table) and one of the bridesmaids' bouquets





near the guest book table - the callas light up! (and note the hidden Donald in there - the groom had a smaller version in his boutonniere)





Sand ceremony table - mom decorated the trees, other sister sand blasted the big jar with their names and the date (can't see it) and I found the coral at a garage sale (see, I helped!)





A good view of the side of the headpiece my mom made of silk scraps and beads:





Just because my daddy was adorable in his top hat - although I guess my mom did make the hat band.





A picture of the group that did the death march, I mean "tour around the World" with us after the wedding.






We did pictures of the wedding party in front of the major icon at each park although we did stop to ride Tower or Terror together (that was awful - I must really love my sister) so she could buy the photo and the Jungle Cruise (sis is a skipper on the Jungle Cruise and DBIL used to work there - it's where they met).  They let us in the handicapped entrance and we took up two whole boats with our whole entourage but someone got on the loudspeaker and announced that "Skipper Kristen just got married" and everybody was hootin' and hollerin'.


----------



## McDuck

goteamwood said:


> I'm no expert but my understanding is that thread is different just so the machine stops. You can use any color you want for tack down of the fabric. I try to use white for the outline and tack down instead of darker colors the satin stitch might not 100% cover. If that makes sense. So no. Keep it black for all 3.



Color change to make the machine stop TOTALLY makes sense to me now!!!



dianemom2 said:


> Yes, that first step is to show you where the fabric will go.  The second step will tack down the fabric.  Then you take the hoop out of the machine and trim the fabric but don't un-hoop it.  Then the machine does the satin stitch around the edge.  I am lazy so I just use whatever the satin stitch color is going to be for all three steps.  Most designs will have you put on all the fabric pieces first before they start any of the satin stitching but some designs do it differently.



Thank you.  Yes, for some reason, this pattern is going full steps for each portion.  Weird thing is it's not going to stay with the same color, even though the same color is used more than once.  Oh well.  I'm sure it will make me appreciate Heather's designs all the more!!!  Can't wait to go shopping for the thread colors I need.  



miprender said:


> Finally have time to upload my photos
> 
> Here is what we are wearing for MNSSHP Oct 5th. Say  if you see us
> 
> 
> And of course I had to make bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirts for the other days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made ruffle shorts for DD



Those are all so great!!!!!!



PurpleEars said:


> There are no such thing as a dumb question. It is a very legitimate question. I suspect you don't need to change colours as step 1 is probably telling you where the fabric goes, step 2 is to tack down the fabric, and step 3 is to actually do the satin stitch around the fabric.



Thank you!!!




Dustykins said:


> This is totally going to be picture vomit, but here we go:
> 
> Plane ride shirts
> Day 1 Magic Kingdom - Snow White Vida



Love them all but I especially love how you did the bodice on this one with the scene continuing up!!!!

Splash Mountain shirt


> Day 2 Epcot - Perry the Platypus Unella Blomma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back (can't read it here, but the left pocket says "Do Be Do Be Do Bah")


Oh, there you are, Perry!!!



> Day 3 Animal Kingdom - Flower from Bambi jumper - Simplicity pattern, I think
> 
> 
> DS had the Tree of Life on a shirt, but I didn't get any good pictures of that
> 
> Day 4 Resort hopping post wedding with Grandma & Grandpa - 60's vintage pattern
> 
> 
> Day 5 Magic Kingdom princess hunt - Tinkerbell outfit (Simplicity pattern)
> 
> (they called her Tinkerbell all day)
> 
> Halloween party costumes - Hitchhiking Ghost and Rapunzel's wedding dress
> 
> a CM at the entrance gave DS two Hitchiking Ghost pins because she thought he had to have them
> 
> a better shot of the wedding dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flynn took Rapunzel's tiara out of his satchel and had her put it on so she and DD would match.  When we walked into the room Flynn said "Hey, I remember that dress!"
> 
> Day 6 - Beach day Avenger's shirt
> 
> 
> DD had a matching dress made with the popover sundress pattern with the little superhero words embroidered all around a hem band of yellow but the only picture we managed to get of her in it was her asleep in the car and you really can't see it!
> 
> Day 8 - Get it all in Day - Minnie Mouse Roxy and Steamboat Willie shirt
> 
> back of Minnie dress
> 
> 
> DS had shirts for most days, but we rarely got any pictures of the front of him!
> 
> Ending here for this post, I'll do wedding stuff (my sister's) next.


All so adorable!!!  Love the Rapunzel/Flynn experience!



Dustykins said:


> Disney trip photos round 2 - wedding!
> 
> The only thing I really had anything to do with - bridesmaids' dresses - I made all 8 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now stuff my mom did:
> 
> bride's bouquet (flowers are made of pantyhose and wire)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bride and groom Donald & Daisy (mom redressed them - there were two sets, one to throw and one for the bride and groom's table) and one of the bridesmaids' bouquets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> near the guest book table - the callas light up! (and note the hidden Donald in there - the groom had a smaller version in his boutonniere)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sand ceremony table - mom decorated the trees, other sister sand blasted the big jar with their names and the date (can't see it) and I found the coral at a garage sale (see, I helped!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good view of the side of the headpiece my mom made of silk scraps and beads:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because my daddy was adorable in his top hat - although I guess my mom did make the hat band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A picture of the group that did the death march, I mean "tour around the World" with us after the wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did pictures of the wedding party in front of the major icon at each park although we did stop to ride Tower or Terror together (that was awful - I must really love my sister) so she could buy the photo and the Jungle Cruise (sis is a skipper on the Jungle Cruise and DBIL used to work there - it's where they met).  They let us in the handicapped entrance and we took up two whole boats with our whole entourage but someone got on the loudspeaker and announced that "Skipper Kristen just got married" and everybody was hootin' and hollerin'.



Awesome!!!!  Love the Donald touches (despite my username, he's my fave) and the dresses are beautiful!  Amazing bouquet---never would have guessed pantyhose and wire!!!

All so great!!!

(had to cull pics so I could reply)


----------



## uscgmouse

miprender said:


> Finally have time to upload my photos
> 
> Here is what we are wearing for MNSSHP Oct 5th. Say  if you see us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course I had to make bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirts for the other days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made ruffle shorts for DD



So cute!!! I love th polka dots on the bootom of your jeans!


----------



## cogero

So much cuteness posted. Loved the wedding pictures.

Michelle, my girlfriend I made all the nerd outfits for is going to be in Disney the same time as you


----------



## goteamwood

miprender said:


> And I made ruffle shorts for DD




Very cute! Love all the halloween fun. 



Dustykins said:


> Day 2 Epcot - Perry the Platypus Unella Blomma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 6 - Beach day Avenger's shirt



It's all very adorable but I love the Perry outfit and my husband would go nuts for an avengers shirt like that!


----------



## babynala

VBAndrea said:


> Here is my little Scarlet Macaw:
> 
> There are feathers on the tutu as well but they don't show up in the photo.  Also should probably color her hair red for Halloween.


 wow, Andrea, you did an amazing job.  Alexa looks perfect in her macaw costume.  You got that done quick!!!!  

goteamwood - your Captain Hook and Smee are great.  The boys look so cute as mario and luigi.  Sounds like they are looking forward to Disney!



PrincessMickey said:


> I finally have something sewing to post! Items have been received so here are a few things I made for a big give.
> 
> I made a Buzz bowling shirt for the 4 year old brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Tink tote bag and matching wallet for mom.


Great job on the bowling shirt and the Tink bag is so pretty.  I just made a bag using the same pattern and I really like how it came out.  I think I am going to give it to my mom.  



dianemom2 said:


> So I asked my niece if she had anything special to wear for a trip to Disney World.  You all have seen all the pictures of the stuff I have made for her in the last several months.  Well she responded that her grandma had bought her a Minnie Mouse t-shirt and that would be good for Disney.  LOL!


Headphones are a great idea!  Obviously your niece was not thinking clearly.  Did you make that red, white, black and gray dress for her?  I really like how that one came out.  



princesskayla said:


> Hello, I have been lurking but not posting. I love everything posted so far. Everytime I look at this board it inspires me.
> 
> Anyway - I am looking for a Remy embroidery design. I have looked at my regular haunts and I haven't found one. I thought I had bought one but I can't find it in my files. If anyone could help I would really appreciate it. I am going on the Pixar cruise in a week and I know that Remy will be there for pictures. I have a great idea for a custom. Thanks!!!


I see you got an answer about Remy.  Just wanted to say hi  and have fun on your trip!



peachygreen said:


> I finished up the littlest one's Minnie Dress last night.  She will wear it for CM and maybe another day at the park.  It is also the littlest ones halloween costume (I am making one for the 6 year old too but I haven't finished it yet and she won't be wearing it for Halloween).  I am in love with this dress.  I think it is my favorite of everything I've made so far.  I can see me using this pattern a lot in the future.


I really like how that came out.  The "belt" really adds a nice touch to the dress.  



uscgmouse said:


> I have been wanting to make a bag out of my dh's stained uniform shirt for a while. Last night I finally did it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran out of navy thread so I haven't been able to top stitch it yet. Hopefully I will get that done this week.


what a great idea!!!!  I think Cheryl might have to make one of these when she gets back from her cruise.  



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> 2 questions....
> 1 - has anyone done Heathersue's Pooh Pumpkin yet? I have a black shirt for it, but should I do it in a gold color like pooh, or an orange like a pumpkin?"?
> 
> 2- has anyone figured out their multipositonal hoop???
> 
> Thankas!!


Sorry, I have to answer no and no to both of these questions.  Have you been able to find any tutorial on the multiposition hoop on you tube?

Michelle - WOW, you guys are going to be in full Halloween mode for your trip.  Everything looks great.  I love the bags, especially Donald dressed as a devil.    The haunted mansion stuff came out really cool.  



Dustykins said:


> This is totally going to be picture vomit, but here we go:
> 
> Halloween party costumes - Hitchhiking Ghost and Rapunzel's wedding dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a CM at the entrance gave DS two Hitchiking Ghost pins because she thought he had to have them
> Ending here for this post, I'll do wedding stuff (my sister's) next.


You were super busy!!!  Everything looks great.  How fun that your son got 2 pins for that great costume!!!  Your DD looks so cute in her Rapunzel wedding dress and it sounds like she got quite the royal treatment from Flynn.  The Avengers shirt came out really nice. 

And as for the wedding.  The ONLY thing you did was 8 bridesmaids dresses.   They came out really nice.  I love how they are different styles and the colors are so pretty.  Your sister looks beautiful.  I love her dress.  You guys made some really beautiful things for the wedding.  The picture of the group in front of the castle is so cool.  Love the guys t-shirts!!


----------



## goteamwood

Dropping by to quickly vent on how annoying commercial patterns are. Well, I guess that is a gross generalization, since I am about 3% into using the first one I have used... But somewhere along the way I thought it would be awesome to make the 4 adults in our party bowling shirts too, found a pattern, bought a TON of fabric, and it just sort of sat there. Since we are going out of town for 6 days, and I have less than a month left before we leave, I thought I would start today. I got so confused and frustrated I decided to step away for a while and regroup. Oh, Carla C how you have spoiled me! Also could be the day-2-of-migraine from heck that is exacerbating the issues.

But I digress. I did something a little nuts today, I put a deposit down on a townhome rental for a week in March for Disneyland in California. It's my 5-year-old nephew's 1st spring break so my brother wanted to take him to CA and Disneyland. I invited my own family along and found a place for all of us to stay for a week pretty cheap. I am sure it will be loads of fun to have the cousins together and we can visit other family we have out there. Now so many ideas of things my nephew needs, starting with a new Carsland shirt! Must finish this month's trip first. Holy cow, we're going to Disneyworld this month!


----------



## peachygreen

Some commercial patterns are frustrating at best.  I have found on several of them that I follow general instructions from things I've done from patterns like Carla C's and use the pattern just to get the sizing.  I'm not sure if that would be helpful here or not.


----------



## McDuck

I've had commercial patterns that work up like a dream, others that annoy me to pieces.  The one I'm working on right now is one that annoys me to pieces.  LOL  It's a period jacket and the pieces do not line up exactly.  I've had ePatterns like that (NOT Carla's), so commercial patterns haven't cornered the market on that, but it sure is annoying!!!


----------



## goteamwood

McDuck said:


> I've had commercial patterns that work up like a dream, others that annoy me to pieces.  The one I'm working on right now is one that annoys me to pieces.  LOL  It's a period jacket and the pieces do not line up exactly.  I've had ePatterns like that (NOT Carla's), so commercial patterns haven't cornered the market on that, but it sure is annoying!!!





peachygreen said:


> Some commercial patterns are frustrating at best.  I have found on several of them that I follow general instructions from things I've done from patterns like Carla C's and use the pattern just to get the sizing.  I'm not sure if that would be helpful here or not.



I am having trouble with the cutting out! I haven't even gotten to the putting together yet! Lol 
I complicated things by needing to make 3 large and 1 XL so I have to use different sizes, and like I said I am on day two of a terrible migraine so I probably have no business doing anything that requires thought.

Luckily I have done enough Carla C bowling shirts to have a pretty good handle on the general put-together. If I weren't so terrible with math maybe I could have just enlarged her patterns to adult size! Now there is an idea!


----------



## dianemom2

miprender said:


> And of course I had to make bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirts for the other days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made ruffle shorts for DD


Wow, you guys are going to look great for your trip.  I love all the Halloween shirts. My favorite is the Mickey and Minnie peaking out from behind the pumpkin!  When my girls were little I used to get so into decorating for Halloween and it was my favorite holiday of the year.  I hope you all have a wonderful trip!



Dustykins said:


> This is totally going to be picture vomit, but here we go:
> 
> Plane ride shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 1 Magic Kingdom - Snow White Vida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Splash Mountain shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 3 Animal Kingdom - Flower from Bambi jumper - Simplicity pattern, I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 5 Magic Kingdom princess hunt - Tinkerbell outfit (Simplicity pattern)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (they called her Tinkerbell all day)
> 
> 
> 
> Day 8 - Get it all in Day - Minnie Mouse Roxy and Steamboat Willie shirt


Wow, it looks like an amazing trip and an awesome wedding.  How fun to get married at Disney!!!  Everything you made is super but these are my favorites in addition to all the bridesmaid dresses but I forgot to get that picture.  That was some excellent sewing!



babynala said:


> Headphones are a great idea!  Obviously your niece was not thinking clearly.  Did you make that red, white, black and gray dress for her?  I really like how that one came out.


Yes, I already promised them new headphones and I will download a bunch of stuff into their Kindle Fire to watch in the car.  I guess my niece doesn't think of the stuff that I make for her as Disney clothes.  And yes the red, white, black and gray dress was for her.



goteamwood said:


> But I digress. I did something a little nuts today, I put a deposit down on a townhome rental for a week in March for Disneyland in California. It's my 5-year-old nephew's 1st spring break so my brother wanted to take him to CA and Disneyland.


Sounds like a fun trip!  I love when we can get together with my brother's family for a vacation or with DH's  sister's family for a vacation.  We haven't vacationed with my brother for a few years but next summer we have a vacation planned with DH's parents and his sister's family.  I'm really looking forward to it.  It is a great way to have the cousins share wonderful memories.



goteamwood said:


> Luckily I have done enough Carla C bowling shirts to have a pretty good handle on the general put-together. If I weren't so terrible with math maybe I could have just enlarged her patterns to adult size! Now there is an idea!


I wish she would just make the bowling shirt into an adult pattern like she did with the easy fit pants pattern.  You should see if you can contact her through her blog to see if she would consider it.


----------



## PurpleEars

Dustykins said:


> This is totally going to be picture vomit, but here we go:
> 
> Plane ride shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 1 Magic Kingdom - Snow White Vida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Splash Mountain shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 2 Epcot - Perry the Platypus Unella Blomma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back (can't read it here, but the left pocket says "Do Be Do Be Do Bah")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 3 Animal Kingdom - Flower from Bambi jumper - Simplicity pattern, I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS had the Tree of Life on a shirt, but I didn't get any good pictures of that
> 
> Day 4 Resort hopping post wedding with Grandma & Grandpa - 60's vintage pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 5 Magic Kingdom princess hunt - Tinkerbell outfit (Simplicity pattern)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (they called her Tinkerbell all day)
> 
> Halloween party costumes - Hitchhiking Ghost and Rapunzel's wedding dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a CM at the entrance gave DS two Hitchiking Ghost pins because she thought he had to have them
> 
> a better shot of the wedding dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flynn took Rapunzel's tiara out of his satchel and had her put it on so she and DD would match.  When we walked into the room Flynn said "Hey, I remember that dress!"
> 
> Day 6 - Beach day Avenger's shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD had a matching dress made with the popover sundress pattern with the little superhero words embroidered all around a hem band of yellow but the only picture we managed to get of her in it was her asleep in the car and you really can't see it!
> 
> Day 8 - Get it all in Day - Minnie Mouse Roxy and Steamboat Willie shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back of Minnie dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS had shirts for most days, but we rarely got any pictures of the front of him!
> 
> Ending here for this post, I'll do wedding stuff (my sister's) next.





Dustykins said:


> Disney trip photos round 2 - wedding!
> 
> The only thing I really had anything to do with - bridesmaids' dresses - I made all 8 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now stuff my mom did:
> 
> bride's bouquet (flowers are made of pantyhose and wire)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bride and groom Donald & Daisy (mom redressed them - there were two sets, one to throw and one for the bride and groom's table) and one of the bridesmaids' bouquets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> near the guest book table - the callas light up! (and note the hidden Donald in there - the groom had a smaller version in his boutonniere)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sand ceremony table - mom decorated the trees, other sister sand blasted the big jar with their names and the date (can't see it) and I found the coral at a garage sale (see, I helped!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good view of the side of the headpiece my mom made of silk scraps and beads:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because my daddy was adorable in his top hat - although I guess my mom did make the hat band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A picture of the group that did the death march, I mean "tour around the World" with us after the wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did pictures of the wedding party in front of the major icon at each park although we did stop to ride Tower or Terror together (that was awful - I must really love my sister) so she could buy the photo and the Jungle Cruise (sis is a skipper on the Jungle Cruise and DBIL used to work there - it's where they met).  They let us in the handicapped entrance and we took up two whole boats with our whole entourage but someone got on the loudspeaker and announced that "Skipper Kristen just got married" and everybody was hootin' and hollerin'.



Wow! Thank you so much for sharing the pictures. It looks like your family had a wonderful trip and your sister had a lovely wedding. The bridemaids' dresses were beatiful, as were the flowers and headpiece your mom made. Both of you should be very proud of the accomplishments!



goteamwood said:


> Dropping by to quickly vent on how annoying commercial patterns are. Well, I guess that is a gross generalization, since I am about 3% into using the first one I have used... But somewhere along the way I thought it would be awesome to make the 4 adults in our party bowling shirts too, found a pattern, bought a TON of fabric, and it just sort of sat there. Since we are going out of town for 6 days, and I have less than a month left before we leave, I thought I would start today. I got so confused and frustrated I decided to step away for a while and regroup. Oh, Carla C how you have spoiled me! Also could be the day-2-of-migraine from heck that is exacerbating the issues.
> 
> But I digress. I did something a little nuts today, I put a deposit down on a townhome rental for a week in March for Disneyland in California. It's my 5-year-old nephew's 1st spring break so my brother wanted to take him to CA and Disneyland. I invited my own family along and found a place for all of us to stay for a week pretty cheap. I am sure it will be loads of fun to have the cousins together and we can visit other family we have out there. Now so many ideas of things my nephew needs, starting with a new Carsland shirt! Must finish this month's trip first. Holy cow, we're going to Disneyworld this month!



I understand your frustration with commerical patterns. Unfortunately there aren't a lot of options when it comes to adult patterns. I had quite a bit of success with McCall's and Qwik Sew. Simplicity had been hit and miss for me though. I don't have enough experience with Butterick or Vouge to know if they are good or not. All I know is that Vouge patterns are outrageously expensive here. They are $10+ even when they are on sale. For that price I would rather draft my own pattern (which I do from time to time) or wait until CarlaC makes something similar to what I want and I adapt the pattern from there.

It will be so much fun for your kids to hang out with their cousins! We enjoyed Disneyland when we visited there so I hope your family will have a great time there too.


----------



## PurpleEars

I finally have some pictures to share from our end of August trip:

First, we have a picture of the Minnie Jamie dress (this is a repeat dress from last year):





I also made a Jamie dress with polka dots. Some of you may remember the story with this dress. The trim was not planned. I had to add it after I accidentially ripped the fabric because the dress length would be too short otherwise (I tend to wear mid-calf length or longer dresses). It turned out pretty well though.





Since Minnie is my favourite, I decided to do a Rebecca Shift dress with the Minnie theme. The dress was actually a repurposed dress from a dress I did earlier. I didn't like how it turned out (it was a Simplicity pattern that ended up way too big for me) so I ripped it apart for the fabric.





I also did an Animal Kingdom theme dress with the Rebecca pattern but sadly I do not have a picture of it.

For Epcot, I had the World Showcase skort. I drafted the pattern based on the Insa and added a pair of shorts using the Easy Fits. I paired it with a blouse with Mickey buttons and Mickey silouette (a McCall's pattern). Chiara may remember this outfit as I wore this on the day we saw her family.




(Yes I realize we were in Magic Kingdom when this picture was taken)
Side view of the skort:





DH and I wore our custom ears when we were there. This picture shows the back of my ears:





We got a number of comments from guests and cast members regarding our ears and my outfits (especially the two Minnie inspired dresses). I think my next Minnie themed dress will be a Marlo (modified from the top to make it into a dress), though I haven't 100% decided on that yet. At this rate maybe I should make a line of Minnie inspired dress using SisBoom patterns! Mind you, I don't know if I will ever do the halter dress unless I can make sure it has, um, good coverage.


----------



## love to stitch

PurpleEars said:


> I finally have some pictures to share from our end of August trip:
> 
> First, we have a picture of the Minnie Jamie dress (this is a repeat dress from last year):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a Jamie dress with polka dots. Some of you may remember the story with this dress. The trim was not planned. I had to add it after I accidentially ripped the fabric because the dress length would be too short otherwise (I tend to wear mid-calf length or longer dresses). It turned out pretty well though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Minnie is my favourite, I decided to do a Rebecca Shift dress with the Minnie theme. The dress was actually a repurposed dress from a dress I did earlier. I didn't like how it turned out (it was a Simplicity pattern that ended up way too big for me) so I ripped it apart for the fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did an Animal Kingdom theme dress with the Rebecca pattern but sadly I do not have a picture of it.
> 
> For Epcot, I had the World Showcase skort. I drafted the pattern based on the Insa and added a pair of shorts using the Easy Fits. I paired it with a blouse with Mickey buttons and Mickey silouette (a McCall's pattern). Chiara may remember this outfit as I wore this on the day we saw her family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yes I realize we were in Magic Kingdom when this picture was taken)
> Side view of the skort:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH and I wore our custom ears when we were there. This picture shows the back of my ears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got a number of comments from guests and cast members regarding our ears and my outfits (especially the two Minnie inspired dresses). I think my next Minnie themed dress will be a Marlo (modified from the top to make it into a dress), though I haven't 100% decided on that yet. At this rate maybe I should make a line of Minnie inspired dress using SisBoom patterns! Mind you, I don't know if I will ever do the halter dress unless I can make sure it has, um, good coverage.



The outfits are all very pretty.


----------



## cogero

Flora I definitely remember your Epcot set. It look better in person.


----------



## VBAndrea

I'm behind AGAIN!!!!!  I've had a funky virus -- today is day 14 of it and is actually the first day my ears aren't killing me.  I am seriously wondering if it is West Nile (FYI, many people get West Nile Virus -- very few even know they have it -- you tend to only hear about the cases of death so people think it's deadly, but it generally is not).  On top of that I worked a couple of days and while being under the weather that totally wore me out.

My mission today is to find a missing library book.  I am 99.9% sure I returned it and that it's library error, but I want to do a thorough search of the house to make sure.  Although I positively returned 6 books the day I returned them and can only think of the titles of 4, so that one had to be included!  Last time this happened to me the library found the book (their error) but they claim they do not have the book this time and it's due tomorrow!

So no sewing today.  I will watch the debate tonight (I already know who I am voting for, I just like politics) if I can tolerate one of the contenders though I shall not say anymore b/c I think political talk is a Dis no-no.  I have things to do tomorrow so hopefully by Friday I can at least start an outfit I have planned for dd and work on some Halloween shirts for her.




peachygreen said:


> I finished up the littlest one's Minnie Dress last night.  She will wear it for CM and maybe another day at the park.  It is also the littlest ones halloween costume (I am making one for the 6 year old too but I haven't finished it yet and she won't be wearing it for Halloween).  I am in love with this dress.  I think it is my favorite of everything I've made so far.  I can see me using this pattern a lot in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr


That is absolutely adorable!  I love the belt with the ric-rac trim.



uscgmouse said:


> I have been wanting to make a bag out of my dh's stained uniform shirt for a while. Last night I finally did it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran out of navy thread so I haven't been able to top stitch it yet. Hopefully I will get that done this week.


That is so cool!  I may have to do that with some of my dh's old uniforms some day.



dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I worked on this week.  It is a dress made out of various scraps that I've wanted to use up.  I am quite happy with how it turned out.  I used two different methods to make the pointed hem.  The top skirt I cut the rectangles, brought the edges together and sewed them to make the points.  On the underskirt, I used the rolled hem on the serger because I wanted the little pop of red color on the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I used the halter style Simply Sweet but I shirred the back.  I made the straps, which are supposed to tie at the neck, extra long.  I put buttonholes in the back after I did the shirring.  Then I crisscrossed the straps and put them through the buttonholes.  I love how the back turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so happy that I used up a whole bunch of fabric pieces I had left from other projects!


that is fabulous!  It looks like shirt ties!  I did a hem for dd like that for her AK dress (I serged it) and she got oodles of compliments on it.



smile5sunshine said:


> I chickened out on Mulan, at least for today. Well, that and I totally just ran out of time. I sewed the skirt up this morning before we left for church and just let her wear the shirt plain. I still want to add Mulan (DD was so happy when she heard that's who's supposed to be on the shirt), but after thinking about it more, I think I'm going to try appliqueing it on felt, that way if I ruin the applique, I don't ruin the shirt totally.  And thank you for the birthday wishes. She had a GREAT day!
> 
> 
> 
> DD's birthday outfit. Fabrics and shirt from Walmart (top is in the little girls section and has a really cute bow on it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine


I love the fabric!!!  I about died seeing this pic -- I though you posted your dd was turning 2 and had to go back and read once I saw this pic!  My bad!



McDuck said:


> I have discovered the flaw of reading from my iPhone app---it's too hard to accurately see all the awesome things, much less multiquote....b/c they don't stay saved!
> 
> I'm on my desktop right now--taking a break from a commercial pattern that's driving me bonkers-- and I need to go back and catch up!
> 
> First, though, a  (dumb) QUESTION please.
> 
> I bought an applique file to use for my DD's birthday outfit.  For the applique, for example, the first three steps are one of the letters.  For instance, A, step 1 is outlined in the color thread needed.  Then step 2 is outlined in black thread.  Then step 3 satin stitched in the color from step 1.  I'm assuming that step 1 is showing where to place the fabric, step 2 is tacking it down, and step 3 is satin stitching over it.  I don't really need to change to black thread, though, do I?


As everyone said, the thread colors are just start and stop points.  I use an ugly minty green that came with my set for most of my placements and tackdowns.  You will also find some of the colors listed for the satin stitches are wonky too -- just use whatever colors you think would look good.



miprender said:


> Finally have time to upload my photos
> 
> Here is what we are wearing for MNSSHP Oct 5th. Say  if you see us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course I had to make bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirts for the other days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made ruffle shorts for DD



Outstanding collection!!!!  I wish you were my mother!  I especially love all the Halloween colors and shirts.  Insert a bunch of the worship smilies here because I'm limited on icons and don't want to have to break this into two posts.



Dustykins said:


> This is totally going to be picture vomit, but here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 8 - Get it all in Day - Minnie Mouse Roxy and Steamboat Willie shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS had shirts for most days, but we rarely got any pictures of the front of him!
> 
> Ending here for this post, I'll do wedding stuff (my sister's) next.


Fabulous everything!  Sorry I had to eliminate loads of pics (really trying for one post and not two)



Dustykins said:


> Disney trip photos round 2 - wedding!
> 
> The only thing I really had anything to do with - bridesmaids' dresses - I made all 8 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did pictures of the wedding party in front of the major icon at each park although we did stop to ride Tower or Terror together (that was awful - I must really love my sister) so she could buy the photo and the Jungle Cruise (sis is a skipper on the Jungle Cruise and DBIL used to work there - it's where they met).  They let us in the handicapped entrance and we took up two whole boats with our whole entourage but someone got on the loudspeaker and announced that "Skipper Kristen just got married" and everybody was hootin' and hollerin'.


Everything looks amazing!  I can't believe you made all those dresses!!!!!!  You did a fantastic job -- they look stunning!



PurpleEars said:


> I finally have some pictures to share from our end of August trip:
> 
> First, we have a picture of the Minnie Jamie dress (this is a repeat dress from last year):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a Jamie dress with polka dots. Some of you may remember the story with this dress. The trim was not planned. I had to add it after I accidentially ripped the fabric because the dress length would be too short otherwise (I tend to wear mid-calf length or longer dresses). It turned out pretty well though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Minnie is my favourite, I decided to do a Rebecca Shift dress with the Minnie theme. The dress was actually a repurposed dress from a dress I did earlier. I didn't like how it turned out (it was a Simplicity pattern that ended up way too big for me) so I ripped it apart for the fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did an Animal Kingdom theme dress with the Rebecca pattern but sadly I do not have a picture of it.
> 
> For Epcot, I had the World Showcase skort. I drafted the pattern based on the Insa and added a pair of shorts using the Easy Fits. I paired it with a blouse with Mickey buttons and Mickey silouette (a McCall's pattern). Chiara may remember this outfit as I wore this on the day we saw her family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yes I realize we were in Magic Kingdom when this picture was taken)
> Side view of the skort:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got a number of comments from guests and cast members regarding our ears and my outfits (especially the two Minnie inspired dresses). I think my next Minnie themed dress will be a Marlo (modified from the top to make it into a dress), though I haven't 100% decided on that yet. At this rate maybe I should make a line of Minnie inspired dress using SisBoom patterns! Mind you, I don't know if I will ever do the halter dress unless I can make sure it has, um, good coverage.


I just love your outfits and they look so super on you!  I wish I could sew for myself like you whip things out for yourself.  I love the style of everything you make as well.


----------



## babynala

goteamwood said:


> I am having trouble with the cutting out! I haven't even gotten to the putting together yet! Lol
> I complicated things by needing to make 3 large and 1 XL so I have to use different sizes, and like I said I am on day two of a terrible migraine so I probably have no business doing anything that requires thought.
> 
> Luckily I have done enough Carla C bowling shirts to have a pretty good handle on the general put-together. If I weren't so terrible with math maybe I could have just enlarged her patterns to adult size! Now there is an idea!


That is so frustrating.  I made a bowling type shirt for my DH once and there is NO WAY I could have made it from a commercial pattern if I had not made Carla's bowling shirt for my son a few times.



PurpleEars said:


> I finally have some pictures to share from our end of August trip:
> 
> First, we have a picture of the Minnie Jamie dress (this is a repeat dress from last year):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a Jamie dress with polka dots. Some of you may remember the story with this dress. The trim was not planned. I had to add it after I accidentially ripped the fabric because the dress length would be too short otherwise (I tend to wear mid-calf length or longer dresses). It turned out pretty well though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Minnie is my favourite, I decided to do a Rebecca Shift dress with the Minnie theme. The dress was actually a repurposed dress from a dress I did earlier. I didn't like how it turned out (it was a Simplicity pattern that ended up way too big for me) so I ripped it apart for the fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did an Animal Kingdom theme dress with the Rebecca pattern but sadly I do not have a picture of it.
> 
> For Epcot, I had the World Showcase skort. I drafted the pattern based on the Insa and added a pair of shorts using the Easy Fits. I paired it with a blouse with Mickey buttons and Mickey silouette (a McCall's pattern). Chiara may remember this outfit as I wore this on the day we saw her family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yes I realize we were in Magic Kingdom when this picture was taken)
> Side view of the skort:
> 
> We got a number of comments from guests and cast members regarding our ears and my outfits (especially the two Minnie inspired dresses). I think my next Minnie themed dress will be a Marlo (modified from the top to make it into a dress), though I haven't 100% decided on that yet. At this rate maybe I should make a line of Minnie inspired dress using SisBoom patterns! Mind you, I don't know if I will ever do the halter dress unless I can make sure it has, um, good coverage.


Ohhh, a collection sounds like a great idea.  You are on your way to having the line complete.  Everything looks great! Love seeing all your stuff "in action".


----------



## BorkBorkBork

dianemom2 said:


>



Great dress, and such a creative use of scraps!!



smile5sunshine said:


> Sunshine



That's so pretty and she looks like she loves it!



miprender said:


> And of course I had to make bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirts for the other days:




I love those!! May I ask where you got your Mickey & friends in costume appliques, I don't think I've seen those.

Dustykins: All of your outfits came out so cute and it sounded like you had a great trip! I love the interaction with Flynn, and the bouquet idea was so unique and it looks amazing!



PurpleEars said:


> I finally have some pictures to share from our end of August trip:
> 
> First, we have a picture of the Minnie Jamie dress (this is a repeat dress from last year):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side view of the skort:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH and I wore our custom ears when we were there. This picture shows the back of my ears:



Those are so pretty and I love your ears! It's nice to see adults in customs and yours are beautiful!


----------



## miprender

Thanks everyone. We leave tomorrow night and I can't wait. I love Halloween and loved being able to make all these shirts. The cool thing I forgot to mention is all the white fabric and thread is glow in the dark

And I loved added the ruffle to the jeans. I went to savers and got each pair for $3.99 so if they came out awful I didn't ruin a new pair of jeans.

Dustykins.... love all the photos. I can't believe you made the bridemaids dresses. They came out awesome.



cogero said:


> Michelle, my girlfriend I made all the nerd outfits for is going to be in Disney the same time as you



I will be on the lookout for them.




goteamwood said:


> But I digress. I did something a little nuts today, I put a deposit down on a townhome rental for a week in March for Disneyland in California. It's my 5-year-old nephew's 1st spring break so my brother wanted to take him to CA and Disneyland. I invited my own family along and found a place for all of us to stay for a week pretty cheap. I am sure it will be loads of fun to have the cousins together and we can visit other family we have out there. Now so many ideas of things my nephew needs, starting with a new Carsland shirt! Must finish this month's trip first. Holy cow, we're going to Disneyworld this month!



 And MissKenzieMac has some cute Carsland designs



PurpleEars said:


> I finally have some pictures to share from our end of August trip:
> 
> First, we have a picture of the Minnie Jamie dress (this is a repeat dress from last year):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a Jamie dress with polka dots. Some of you may remember the story with this dress. The trim was not planned. I had to add it after I accidentially ripped the fabric because the dress length would be too short otherwise (I tend to wear mid-calf length or longer dresses). It turned out pretty well though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Minnie is my favourite, I decided to do a Rebecca Shift dress with the Minnie theme. The dress was actually a repurposed dress from a dress I did earlier. I didn't like how it turned out (it was a Simplicity pattern that ended up way too big for me) so I ripped it apart for the fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did an Animal Kingdom theme dress with the Rebecca pattern but sadly I do not have a picture of it.
> 
> We got a number of comments from guests and cast members regarding our ears and my outfits (especially the two Minnie inspired dresses). I think my next Minnie themed dress will be a Marlo (modified from the top to make it into a dress), though I haven't 100% decided on that yet. At this rate maybe I should make a line of Minnie inspired dress using SisBoom patterns! Mind you, I don't know if I will ever do the halter dress unless I can make sure it has, um, good coverage.



Love all those dresses. They are Disney without being OTT and look amazing on you. I love how you are able to add the borders around your dresses



VBAndrea said:


> I'm behind AGAIN!!!!!  I've had a funky virus -- today is day 14 of it and is actually the first day my ears aren't killing me.  I am seriously wondering if it is West Nile (FYI, many people get West Nile Virus -- very few even know they have it -- you tend to only hear about the cases of death so people think it's deadly, but it generally is not).  On top of that I worked a couple of days and while being under the weather that totally wore me out.



WOW that is awful to be sick that long. Hope you are on the mend. 



VBAndrea said:


> Outstanding collection!!!!  I wish you were my mother!



 I wish my daughter felt the same way.


----------



## miprender

BorkBorkBork said:


> I love those!! May I ask where you got your Mickey & friends in costume appliques, I don't think I've seen those.
> 
> !



Everywhere   I got them from Bows & Clothes, Sweetpeas, DivasDoodles, FrouFrou and MissKenzieMac 

Dh asked me too where I got them all and I just had to tell him Oh I already had them :


----------



## pyrxtc

a lot of stuff has gone up since I went on vacation and I looked at all of it but too much to quote. Halloween clothes were awesome and so was that Minnie dress, the rick rack really gave it something extra. I love all of the clothes and you can see how hard everyone worked on them. I think my favorite was the dress that was made from scraps and the pointy bottoms.

our 5 days in Disneyland went way too fast. I haven't ordered our PP CD yet so I only have my phone pics. DS9 shirt went over awesome in Carsland.









We managed to ride it about 4 times in two days with half that being single rider lines. On our 2nd day in that park, the camera's were down so no ride pics. 

I have a crude pic of me in my costume from the party.






The party was super packed and even though there were signs up outside the parks that said the party was sold out, they were selling tickets inside when it was time for everyone to leave. The ride lines were super long as were the characters and trick or treating. It wasn't as enjoyable as WDW parties were and I don't know that I would do it again. 2 plus hour waits for HM during the party but it was 15 minute waits earlier in the day.

We spent our whole first day in the pool. The saline was so much better than the chlorine except it dried out our skin a bit. Still so tired and body is not back on the right time yet, it wasn't right out there either.

Had a realtor at my house today to get it listed and hopefully sold. My DS still ahs to sew together all his Halloween bags before his school party too. Guess that's what I'll be doing for the next 3 weeks.


----------



## dianemom2

PurpleEars said:


>


Wow Flora!  I just love these!  They all turned out so well.  I think it is very clever how your re-purposed the one dress into another one that works better too.  And I love seeing the pictures of you and the dresses in action.  It looks like it was a super trip!



VBAndrea said:


> I'm behind AGAIN!!!!!  I've had a funky virus -- today is day 14 of it and is actually the first day my ears aren't killing me.  I am seriously wondering if it is West Nile (FYI, many people get West Nile Virus -- very few even know they have it -- you tend to only hear about the cases of death so people think it's deadly, but it generally is not).  On top of that I worked a couple of days and while being under the weather that totally wore me out.


Sorry you've been feeling so under the weather.  I'd been wondering where you've been!  I hope you found the library book and that you are feeling much better today.



BorkBorkBork said:


> Great dress, and such a creative use of scraps!!


Awww, glad that you like it! 



miprender said:


> Dh asked me too where I got them all and I just had to tell him Oh I already had them :


Luckily my husband doesn't notice anything like that so it isn't an issue.  He finally noticed the quantity of fabric that I own when he came down to my sewing room over the summer.  Have a wonderful, fun vacation!  Make sure to take lots of pictures of those adorable shirts in action!



pyrxtc said:


> our 5 days in Disneyland went way too fast. I haven't ordered our PP CD yet so I only have my phone pics. DS9 shirt went over awesome in Carsland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The party was super packed and even though there were signs up outside the parks that said the party was sold out, they were selling tickets inside when it was time for everyone to leave.


Love the shots of your costumes and the bowling shirt in action.  It sounds like you had a fun vacation even though the Halloween party was so packed.  I'm sure that the long lines and crowds made it less enjoyable.


I just finished this dress today.  I had it 99% done but the shirring on one sleeve didn't work right.  I had run out of elastic thread and changed to a different brand when I did that one sleeve.  Well, the new brand didn't work well.  Today I went to Joanns and bought the Dritz elastic that I've always used.  It worked great and I was able to finish this set up.


----------



## HLAuburn

Hi ladies -

I rarely sew, so I don't know much of anything about all these machines and feet etc, so I was looking for some help.

I have this foot (on LEFT) for an "old-style" Bernina (1630).  It looks different from other #10 Edge Stitch Feet I find online though, like in bottom picture.  What are the 2 glass-looking bubbles at the top right?

THANK YOU in advance~!


----------



## PurpleEars

love to stitch said:


> The outfits are all very pretty.





cogero said:


> Flora I definitely remember your Epcot set. It look better in person.





VBAndrea said:


> I just love your outfits and they look so super on you!  I wish I could sew for myself like you whip things out for yourself.  I love the style of everything you make as well.





babynala said:


> Ohhh, a collection sounds like a great idea.  You are on your way to having the line complete.  Everything looks great! Love seeing all your stuff "in action".





BorkBorkBork said:


> Those are so pretty and I love your ears! It's nice to see adults in customs and yours are beautiful!





miprender said:


> Love all those dresses. They are Disney without being OTT and look amazing on you. I love how you are able to add the borders around your dresses





dianemom2 said:


> Wow Flora!  I just love these!  They all turned out so well.  I think it is very clever how your re-purposed the one dress into another one that works better too.  And I love seeing the pictures of you and the dresses in action.  It looks like it was a super trip!



Awww thanks everyone. I had fun putting the outfits together. I actually wear the dresses to work when I am at home too. Andrea - I am sure you can whip things up for yourself too, though I suspect the reason why I can make things for myself is because I don't have any children.  



VBAndrea said:


> I'm behind AGAIN!!!!!  I've had a funky virus -- today is day 14 of it and is actually the first day my ears aren't killing me.  I am seriously wondering if it is West Nile (FYI, many people get West Nile Virus -- very few even know they have it -- you tend to only hear about the cases of death so people think it's deadly, but it generally is not).  On top of that I worked a couple of days and while being under the weather that totally wore me out.
> 
> My mission today is to find a missing library book.  I am 99.9% sure I returned it and that it's library error, but I want to do a thorough search of the house to make sure.  Although I positively returned 6 books the day I returned them and can only think of the titles of 4, so that one had to be included!  Last time this happened to me the library found the book (their error) but they claim they do not have the book this time and it's due tomorrow!
> 
> So no sewing today.  I will watch the debate tonight (I already know who I am voting for, I just like politics) if I can tolerate one of the contenders though I shall not say anymore b/c I think political talk is a Dis no-no.  I have things to do tomorrow so hopefully by Friday I can at least start an outfit I have planned for dd and work on some Halloween shirts for her.



I am sorry that you haven't been feeling well. I hope you will recover quickly. I also hope that the book can be found so you don't have to pay any overdue fees.



pyrxtc said:


> a lot of stuff has gone up since I went on vacation and I looked at all of it but too much to quote. Halloween clothes were awesome and so was that Minnie dress, the rick rack really gave it something extra. I love all of the clothes and you can see how hard everyone worked on them. I think my favorite was the dress that was made from scraps and the pointy bottoms.
> 
> our 5 days in Disneyland went way too fast. I haven't ordered our PP CD yet so I only have my phone pics. DS9 shirt went over awesome in Carsland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We managed to ride it about 4 times in two days with half that being single rider lines. On our 2nd day in that park, the camera's were down so no ride pics.
> 
> I have a crude pic of me in my costume from the party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The party was super packed and even though there were signs up outside the parks that said the party was sold out, they were selling tickets inside when it was time for everyone to leave. The ride lines were super long as were the characters and trick or treating. It wasn't as enjoyable as WDW parties were and I don't know that I would do it again. 2 plus hour waits for HM during the party but it was 15 minute waits earlier in the day.
> 
> We spent our whole first day in the pool. The saline was so much better than the chlorine except it dried out our skin a bit. Still so tired and body is not back on the right time yet, it wasn't right out there either.
> 
> Had a realtor at my house today to get it listed and hopefully sold. My DS still ahs to sew together all his Halloween bags before his school party too. Guess that's what I'll be doing for the next 3 weeks.



Sounds like you had a great trip! The Cars bowling shirt looks great. It sounds like it was a zoo at the Halloween party but I hope you had a good time anyway.



dianemom2 said:


> I just finished this dress today.  I had it 99% done but the shirring on one sleeve didn't work right.  I had run out of elastic thread and changed to a different brand when I did that one sleeve.  Well, the new brand didn't work well.  Today I went to Joanns and bought the Dritz elastic that I've always used.  It worked great and I was able to finish this set up.



I am sorry to hear the elastic thread was giving you problems. I will keep it in mind when I ready to try shirring. The outfit looks great - I really like the emboridery!



HLAuburn said:


> Hi ladies -
> 
> I rarely sew, so I don't know much of anything about all these machines and feet etc, so I was looking for some help.
> 
> I have this foot (on LEFT) for an "old-style" Bernina (1630).  It looks different from other #10 Edge Stitch Feet I find online though, like in bottom picture.  What are the 2 glass-looking bubbles at the top right?
> 
> THANK YOU in advance~!



Sorry I can't help you with the feet but hopefully someone else can.


----------



## aboveH20

I think we agree that one of the things we like best about this thread is how much we learn from it.  I have to share my thanks and "warn" others who may have missed one of the previous "lessons".

My son has asked me to make a slipcover for a loveseat he bought secondhand.  Who wouldn't love to do that, especially if the loveseat is in California, and me and my little ole sewing machine are in New York! 

 I went to Joann today to get some snap tape to use on the cushion covers.  I couldn't find the price on the shelf and even though I had a 40% coupon, I asked the price before getting it cut because I remember reading here once upon a time that it's expensive.  Did you know it's *$9.99* a yard????  I'm so glad the little voice told me to ask before getting it cut.  It was going to get two yards.  (Instead I went to Plan B.)  You've been warned. 

I've been enjoying your creations.  I hate to comment on some and not all, so please forgive my neglect.  At the risk of leaving out some worthy outfits, I need to comment on a few.

*VBAndrea* -- your daughter's macaw outfit for the Tiki Room is over the top amazing.  Hope you can get ADRs there for your next trip.

*miprender* -- you manged quite well without the black polka dot fabric you sent me.   Don't bother to take your camera on your trip because I'll be stalking you and taking photos.  I can't imagine the hours you put into the outfits.

*Dustykins* - your kin look amazing (not dusty at all  ) and the wedding photos are wonderful.  My buucket list includes going to a wedding at WDW (or DL or DLP or cruise) but I'm not quite sure how to make that one happen.

*PurpleEars* -- your dresses and skirt look great in action.  I read you were sick, but since I've been slacking I don't know if that affected your Alaska cruise.  We just got back last week and had a wonderful time.  We saw whales and moose, but not bears, and apparently we were also lucky that we got to see Denali (Mt McKinley) on a non-foggy day.

*dianemom2* -- Wow.  You're always coming up with something different. 

My sincere apologies to any I have neglected.  It's me, not you.


----------



## love to stitch

dianemom2 said:


> Wow Flora!  I just love these!  They all turned out so well.  I think it is very clever how your re-purposed the one dress into another one that works better too.  And I love seeing the pictures of you and the dresses in action.  It looks like it was a super trip!
> 
> 
> Sorry you've been feeling so under the weather.  I'd been wondering where you've been!  I hope you found the library book and that you are feeling much better today.
> 
> 
> Awww, glad that you like it!
> 
> 
> Luckily my husband doesn't notice anything like that so it isn't an issue.  He finally noticed the quantity of fabric that I own when he came down to my sewing room over the summer.  Have a wonderful, fun vacation!  Make sure to take lots of pictures of those adorable shirts in action!
> 
> 
> Love the shots of your costumes and the bowling shirt in action.  It sounds like you had a fun vacation even though the Halloween party was so packed.  I'm sure that the long lines and crowds made it less enjoyable.
> 
> 
> I just finished this dress today.  I had it 99% done but the shirring on one sleeve didn't work right.  I had run out of elastic thread and changed to a different brand when I did that one sleeve.  Well, the new brand didn't work well.  Today I went to Joanns and bought the Dritz elastic that I've always used.  It worked great and I was able to finish this set up.



That is a very cute dress. I recently tried shirring for the first time and was very pleased with the results, I think I used Dritz elastic also.


----------



## jockey

Has anyone made a Dslr camera strap cover....if so can you recommend a pattern please


----------



## Ahrizel

Well I finally finished my Disney sewing! We love on Saturday, it's about time. This one is picture heavy. First, someone just asked about a dlsr camera strap cover- http://www.lbg-studio.com/2010/08/tutorial-camera-strap-cover-with-lens.html  This is the one I used for this








Shirt for the 4 of us for the MNSSHP




treat bags to match




Shirts for just dh and I for the 2nd party




treat bags to match these too




And a Snow White inspired peasant top for me
Don't mind the pictures, what looks red is actually orange. These aren't as fancy as I would like, but we have our party supplies at least.
Mary


----------



## sewmess

Dustykins: are the bridesmaids' dresses infinity dresses, or just different patterns in the same colors?  They all look great!  LOL about never seeing the front of the shirts, isn't that just like a boy?

Purpleears: i remember all those skirts and dresses from hanger pictures and they look soo much better on you.  I don't have kids either, but I never seem to get around to sewing for myself.  But my DH actually encourages me with my hobbies, so more often then not he's asking me what project I'm working on.


----------



## Dustykins

sewmess said:


> Dustykins: are the bridesmaids' dresses infinity dresses, or just different patterns in the same colors?  They all look great!  LOL about never seeing the front of the shirts, isn't that just like a boy?



They're infinity dresses.  It would have been too hard to fit all those girls otherwise - we had three from IL, three from FL, one from NJ and one from the Netherlands, in other words, impossible.  (I'm one of the 3 from IL).


----------



## Meshell2002

Hi everyone! Just stopping by to read and catch up....I've been MIA for about 6 mos....gah can't believe it's been that long! I had a long 1st and 2nd trimester, and then DS5 started school, so I've not been online much.  Now that I'm 37 weeks preggo.....I'm spending more time at home because well I'm just ready to have this baby girl so I can recooperate in time for the holidays. If DH job isn't disintegrated at the end of the year we hope to plan another trip for a year from now....during next years fall break.

.....anyway...off to read to look at some cute pictures of stuff!


----------



## dianemom2

aboveH20 said:


> My son has asked me to make a slipcover for a loveseat he bought secondhand.  Who wouldn't love to do that, especially if the loveseat is in California, and me and my little ole sewing machine are in New York!
> 
> I went to Joann today to get some snap tape to use on the cushion covers.  I couldn't find the price on the shelf and even though I had a 40% coupon, I asked the price before getting it cut because I remember reading here once upon a time that it's expensive.  Did you know it's *$9.99* a yard????  I'm so glad the little voice told me to ask before getting it cut.  It was going to get two yards.  (Instead I went to Plan B.)  You've been warned.
> 
> 
> We just got back last week and had a wonderful time.  We saw whales and moose, but not bears, and apparently we were also lucky that we got to see Denali (Mt McKinley) on a non-foggy day.


I've never made a slipcover before but I think I'd go with velcro since it must be a LOT cheaper than snap tape.  You are such a good mother for making a slipcover.  I think I would have ordered one of those generic ones from JC Penney's and had it delivered.

Did you have a good trip to Alaska?  Did you get to see the aurora borealis?  We got lucky with a good view of Mt. McKinley as well and we felt very lucky.  We flew into Fairbanks so we got to see if from the sky too.  We also saw whales and moose but not bears.  We did see a ton of bears when we went to Yellowstone though.



love to stitch said:


> That is a very cute dress. I recently tried shirring for the first time and was very pleased with the results, I think I used Dritz elastic also.


I was always afraid to try shirring but it is actually very easy and I love doing it now.  I love the way it turns out.



Meshell2002 said:


> Hi everyone! Just stopping by to read and catch up....I've been MIA for about 6 mos....gah can't believe it's been that long! I had a long 1st and 2nd trimester, and then DS5 started school, so I've not been online much.  Now that I'm 37 weeks preggo.....I'm spending more time at home because well I'm just ready to have this baby girl so I can recooperate in time for the holidays. If DH job isn't disintegrated at the end of the year we hope to plan another trip for a year from now....during next years fall break.



I didn't realize that you were so far along already!  Time really flies when it isn't your pregnancy.    I hope that everything goes very smoothly with the birth and bringing her home.  Have you made some new things for her yet?


----------



## love to stitch

I've finished my sewing for our trip that is a little over a week away.

These are the shirts for my grandson.











And dresses for my granddaughter.











I decided to make myself a new purse for the trip and my granddaughter decided she needed one too. 






My daughter did tie-dye shirts for all of us to wear one day. Maybe she'll post a picture since I don't have one.


----------



## PurpleEars

aboveH20 said:


> My son has asked me to make a slipcover for a loveseat he bought secondhand.  Who wouldn't love to do that, especially if the loveseat is in California, and me and my little ole sewing machine are in New York!
> 
> I went to Joann today to get some snap tape to use on the cushion covers.  I couldn't find the price on the shelf and even though I had a 40% coupon, I asked the price before getting it cut because I remember reading here once upon a time that it's expensive.  Did you know it's *$9.99* a yard????  I'm so glad the little voice told me to ask before getting it cut.  It was going to get two yards.  (Instead I went to Plan B.)  You've been warned.
> 
> I've been enjoying your creations.  I hate to comment on some and not all, so please forgive my neglect.  At the risk of leaving out some worthy outfits, I need to comment on a few.
> 
> *PurpleEars* -- your dresses and skirt look great in action.  I read you were sick, but since I've been slacking I don't know if that affected your Alaska cruise.  We just got back last week and had a wonderful time.  We saw whales and moose, but not bears, and apparently we were also lucky that we got to see Denali (Mt McKinley) on a non-foggy day.
> 
> My sincere apologies to any I have neglected.  It's me, not you.



Thank you for the warning about the snap tape. I hope your son will appreciate the slipcover.

Fortunately(?) I didn't get really sick until after I got back from Alaska. We only saw a very small part of Alaska which sadly did not include Denali. We had a gorgeous day at Ketchikan where it rains 300+ days a year. DH and I will probably go back to Alaska some day, but not on a cruise. We found the room very confining and we simply didn't fit the "mold" - we went and hiked at the ports of call instead of doing the cruise line "recommended" activities. It just felt pretty weird for us when we got back on the ship in our muddy hiking boots!



Ahrizel said:


> Well I finally finished my Disney sewing! We love on Saturday, it's about time. This one is picture heavy. First, someone just asked about a dlsr camera strap cover- http://www.lbg-studio.com/2010/08/tutorial-camera-strap-cover-with-lens.html  This is the one I used for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt for the 4 of us for the MNSSHP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> treat bags to match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirts for just dh and I for the 2nd party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> treat bags to match these too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Snow White inspired peasant top for me
> Don't mind the pictures, what looks red is actually orange. These aren't as fancy as I would like, but we have our party supplies at least.
> Mary



Looks like you have been busy. I really like the Snow White top and the camera strap. I hope your family will have a great trip! Please come back and share pictures of the outfits in action.



sewmess said:


> Purpleears: i remember all those skirts and dresses from hanger pictures and they look soo much better on you.  I don't have kids either, but I never seem to get around to sewing for myself.  But my DH actually encourages me with my hobbies, so more often then not he's asking me what project I'm working on.



Thanks. I actually don't sew for myself much as most of my sewing is done for the Gives. These days I hardly have enough energy to sew so any sewing I do, I do for the Gives. I think it's great that your DH encourages you with your hobbies. Mine doesn't ask me what project I am working on but he will comment on the finished products.



Meshell2002 said:


> Hi everyone! Just stopping by to read and catch up....I've been MIA for about 6 mos....gah can't believe it's been that long! I had a long 1st and 2nd trimester, and then DS5 started school, so I've not been online much.  Now that I'm 37 weeks preggo.....I'm spending more time at home because well I'm just ready to have this baby girl so I can recooperate in time for the holidays. If DH job isn't disintegrated at the end of the year we hope to plan another trip for a year from now....during next years fall break.
> 
> .....anyway...off to read to look at some cute pictures of stuff!



Welcome back! I hope the reminder of the pregnancy will go smoothly.



love to stitch said:


> I've finished my sewing for our trip that is a little over a week away.
> 
> These are the shirts for my grandson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And dresses for my granddaughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to make myself a new purse for the trip and my granddaughter decided she needed one too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter did tie-dye shirts for all of us to wear one day. Maybe she'll post a picture since I don't have one.



Great job on the outfits. I really like the Tigger shirt and the purses. I hope your family will have a wonderful trip!


----------



## ncmomof2

love to stitch said:


> I've finished my sewing for our trip that is a little over a week away.
> 
> These are the shirts for my grandson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And dresses for my granddaughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to make myself a new purse for the trip and my granddaughter decided she needed one too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter did tie-dye shirts for all of us to wear one day. Maybe she'll post a picture since I don't have one.




All great!  What pattern is the minnie dress?


----------



## ColonelHathi

jockey said:
			
		

> Has anyone made a Dslr camera strap cover....if so can you recommend a pattern please



I have! I found a free tute online via google search, but really, don't even think you need that. Just measure the length of the strap you want covered add seam allowances, iron on some lightweight interfacing on the fabric back, hem the narrow ends, sew the sides together right sides facing, turn inside out. 

pieces are about 26" long x 3" wide using 1/4" seam allowances on sides, 1/2" for hen on ends. Cut 2 (both fabric and interfacing).

Not uber fancy, I just have used cotton but you could use minke - with some cute fabric they turn out cute. I got a little fancy on my last one and made it patch work, turned out way cute.


----------



## ColonelHathi

ColonelHathi said:
			
		

> 1/2" for hen on ends.



HEM that is! Lol!!!


----------



## pyrxtc

love to stitch said:


> I've finished my sewing for our trip that is a little over a week away.
> 
> These are the shirts for my grandson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And dresses for my granddaughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to make myself a new purse for the trip and my granddaughter decided she needed one too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter did tie-dye shirts for all of us to wear one day. Maybe she'll post a picture since I don't have one.



The Woody and Tigger shirts are great. Makes me want to make some more for my DS.

I love the Minnie dress. I think I have that pattern but haven't decided what to use to make it yet, I like how you did it. The Cinderella dress is adorable also.

I haven't tried a purse yet but small totes are on the list this month since they need to be done for Halloween. I just bought some reflective ribbon to add to them too.

It's so nice to be back home, now I just need to get my stuff done and I'll be good.


----------



## love to stitch

Thanks for all the compliments. I am really looking forward to our get away.



ncmomof2 said:


> All great!  What pattern is the minnie dress?



The pattern is New Look 6974. This is the 2nd time I've used the pattern and liked it both times. 
http://www.simplicity.com/p-5148-toddlers-dresses.aspx


----------



## dianemom2

love to stitch said:


> These are the shirts for my grandson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And dresses for my granddaughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to make myself a new purse for the trip and my granddaughter decided she needed one too.


Wow, everything looks great!  I the shirts for your grandson are very cute and so are the purses.   I love that grandma and granddaughter have matching bags!  I really, really love the Minnie dress and the Cinderella dress.


----------



## VBAndrea

I'm sorry as I know I likely missed some things, but please forgive as I am far from well.  I'm lots better though and functional -- the headaches are completely gone and my ear aches are mild.  I am thinking now this may be from a spider bite -- I had an odd bite on my arm a couple of weeks ago and it's still there -- though not as easily detectable.



pyrxtc said:


> our 5 days in Disneyland went way too fast. I haven't ordered our PP CD yet so I only have my phone pics. DS9 shirt went over awesome in Carsland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We managed to ride it about 4 times in two days with half that being single rider lines. On our 2nd day in that park, the camera's were down so no ride pics.
> 
> I have a crude pic of me in my costume from the party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The party was super packed and even though there were signs up outside the parks that said the party was sold out, they were selling tickets inside when it was time for everyone to leave. The ride lines were super long as were the characters and trick or treating. It wasn't as enjoyable as WDW parties were and I don't know that I would do it again. 2 plus hour waits for HM during the party but it was 15 minute waits earlier in the day.
> 
> We spent our whole first day in the pool. The saline was so much better than the chlorine except it dried out our skin a bit. Still so tired and body is not back on the right time yet, it wasn't right out there either.
> 
> Had a realtor at my house today to get it listed and hopefully sold. My DS still ahs to sew together all his Halloween bags before his school party too. Guess that's what I'll be doing for the next 3 weeks.


Glad the shirt went over so well and your costume looks super in action.  I'm sorry the party wasn't so hot.  I was disappointed in MVMCP when we went to that.  It was so expensive and I have no idea what was so special about it.

Why are you selling your house?  I hope you have better luck than we are having.  Our new realtor started Oct 1 though so hopefully she'll be more proactive.  Though I am well aware the house sells itself -- but our previous realtor was worthless for telling us things that needed to get done, which is why my dh finally had to go up to RI and assess and take care of things himself.



dianemom2 said:


> I just finished this dress today.  I had it 99% done but the shirring on one sleeve didn't work right.  I had run out of elastic thread and changed to a different brand when I did that one sleeve.  Well, the new brand didn't work well.  Today I went to Joanns and bought the Dritz elastic that I've always used.  It worked great and I was able to finish this set up.


Cute, cute, cute!!!!

I am curious what elastic I used the one time I shirred.  I loved how it turned out, but mine was fickle.  I could sew along fine, take a break and come back without changing any settings or the wound bobbin, and it wouldn't work right.  I haven't tried it yet on the new machine I got but I really should to see if it behaves better.


HLAuburn said:


> Hi ladies -
> 
> I rarely sew, so I don't know much of anything about all these machines and feet etc, so I was looking for some help.
> 
> I have this foot (on LEFT) for an "old-style" Bernina (1630).  It looks different from other #10 Edge Stitch Feet I find online though, like in bottom picture.  What are the 2 glass-looking bubbles at the top right?
> 
> THANK YOU in advance~!


I am clueless but wanted to give you a bump.  You may just have to walk the feet on in rotfl to a sewing center and see if they can tell you.



aboveH20 said:


> I think we agree that one of the things we like best about this thread is how much we learn from it.  I have to share my thanks and "warn" others who may have missed one of the previous "lessons".
> 
> My son has asked me to make a slipcover for a loveseat he bought secondhand.  Who wouldn't love to do that, especially if the loveseat is in California, and me and my little ole sewing machine are in New York!
> 
> I went to Joann today to get some snap tape to use on the cushion covers.  I couldn't find the price on the shelf and even though I had a 40% coupon, I asked the price before getting it cut because I remember reading here once upon a time that it's expensive.  Did you know it's *$9.99* a yard????  I'm so glad the little voice told me to ask before getting it cut.  It was going to get two yards.  (Instead I went to Plan B.)  You've been warned.
> 
> I've been enjoying your creations.  I hate to comment on some and not all, so please forgive my neglect.  At the risk of leaving out some worthy outfits, I need to comment on a few.
> 
> *VBAndrea* -- your daughter's macaw outfit for the Tiki Room is over the top amazing.  Hope you can get ADRs there for your next trip.
> 
> *miprender* -- you manged quite well without the black polka dot fabric you sent me.   Don't bother to take your camera on your trip because I'll be stalking you and taking photos.  I can't imagine the hours you put into the outfits.
> 
> *Dustykins* - your kin look amazing (not dusty at all  ) and the wedding photos are wonderful.  My buucket list includes going to a wedding at WDW (or DL or DLP or cruise) but I'm not quite sure how to make that one happen.
> 
> *PurpleEars* -- your dresses and skirt look great in action.  I read you were sick, but since I've been slacking I don't know if that affected your Alaska cruise.  We just got back last week and had a wonderful time.  We saw whales and moose, but not bears, and apparently we were also lucky that we got to see Denali (Mt McKinley) on a non-foggy day.
> 
> *dianemom2* -- Wow.  You're always coming up with something different.
> 
> My sincere apologies to any I have neglected.  It's me, not you.


Yes, snap tape is pricey!  I have only ever used it for the hospital gowns I made for Lisa and I think I was able to get away with 2/3 yard for each and definitely used my coupon!  

You really are a lucky one to have the privilege of making the slip cover for the couch that is clear across the country.  You should know we are all envious of you 



Ahrizel said:


> Well I finally finished my Disney sewing! We love on Saturday, it's about time. This one is picture heavy. First, someone just asked about a dlsr camera strap cover- http://www.lbg-studio.com/2010/08/tutorial-camera-strap-cover-with-lens.html  This is the one I used for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt for the 4 of us for the MNSSHP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> treat bags to match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirts for just dh and I for the 2nd party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> treat bags to match these too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Snow White inspired peasant top for me
> Don't mind the pictures, what looks red is actually orange. These aren't as fancy as I would like, but we have our party supplies at least.
> Mary


My you have been busy!  I love the bags you made to match the shirts.  Very well done!



Dustykins said:


> They're infinity dresses.  It would have been too hard to fit all those girls otherwise - we had three from IL, three from FL, one from NJ and one from the Netherlands, in other words, impossible.  (I'm one of the 3 from IL).


Were they difficult to make?  I really want an Infinity dress for myself made with knit but it seems like sooooooo much fabric to work with.


love to stitch said:


> I've finished my sewing for our trip that is a little over a week away.
> 
> These are the shirts for my grandson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And dresses for my granddaughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to make myself a new purse for the trip and my granddaughter decided she needed one too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter did tie-dye shirts for all of us to wear one day. Maybe she'll post a picture since I don't have one.


Fabulous job!  I really, really, really LOVE the Minnie dress -- great fabrics and awesome pattern!!


----------



## jockey

Ahrizel said:


> Well I finally finished my Disney sewing! We love on Saturday, it's about time. This one is picture heavy. First, someone just asked about a dlsr camera strap cover- http://www.lbg-studio.com/2010/08/tutorial-camera-strap-cover-with-lens.html  This is the one I used for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt for the 4 of us for the MNSSHP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> treat bags to match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirts for just dh and I for the 2nd party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> treat bags to match these too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Snow White inspired peasant top for me
> Don't mind the pictures, what looks red is actually orange. These aren't as fancy as I would like, but we have our party supplies at least.
> Mary



Your items are lovely! Thanks for the camera strap link...I love your fabrics!


----------



## smile5sunshine

VBAndrea said:


> My mission today is to find a missing library book.  I am 99.9% sure I returned it and that it's library error, but I want to do a thorough search of the house to make sure.  Although I positively returned 6 books the day I returned them and can only think of the titles of 4, so that one had to be included!  Last time this happened to me the library found the book (their error) but they claim they do not have the book this time and it's due tomorrow!
> 
> So no sewing today.  I will watch the debate tonight (I already know who I am voting for, I just like politics) if I can tolerate one of the contenders though I shall not say anymore b/c I think political talk is a Dis no-no.  I have things to do tomorrow so hopefully by Friday I can at least start an outfit I have planned for dd and work on some Halloween shirts for her.






VBAndrea said:


> I'm sorry as I know I likely missed some things, but please forgive as I am far from well.  I'm lots better though and functional -- the headaches are completely gone and my ear aches are mild.  I am thinking now this may be from a spider bite -- I had an odd bite on my arm a couple of weeks ago and it's still there -- though not as easily detectable.
> 
> Our new realtor started Oct 1 though so hopefully she'll be more proactive.  Though I am well aware the house sells itself -- but our previous realtor was worthless for telling us things that needed to get done, which is why my dh finally had to go up to RI and assess and take care of things himself.
> 
> 
> Were they difficult to make?  I really want an Infinity dress for myself made with knit but it seems like sooooooo much fabric to work with.



So did you find the book???

HURRAY For the new realtor! FX your house sells super soon!

OH! INFINITY DRESS!!! I bookmarked a pattern that I plan to use someday. I always worried that the regular infinity dress wouldn't cover some things up that I'd rather others not see and this pattern fixes that problem. Looks simple enough: 

http://sewlikemymom.com/infinity-dress-with-bandeau-top/#more-3552

I'm so sorry you are feeling poorly. I hate that it's dragged on this long. I must admit that I did LOL because 1st you swore you had West Nile and now you think it's from a spider bite! I'm guessing you're not a fan of the insect family, are you?  Seriously though, I hope you don't mind my teasing and I DO pray that you feel better really quickly.

Oh and I lost the part about my DD when I was cleaning up quotes, but I'm guessing the confusion came from me. I have three DDs so I sometimes label them DD1, DD2, and DD3 and you probably thought that was the age. I guess I should start doing it the other way (ex: 2DD)? 



aboveH20 said:


> I think we agree that one of the things we like best about this thread is how much we learn from it.  I have to share my thanks and "warn" others who may have missed one of the previous "lessons".
> 
> My son has asked me to make a slipcover for a loveseat he bought secondhand.  Who wouldn't love to do that, especially if the loveseat is in California, and me and my little ole sewing machine are in New York!
> 
> *Dustykins* - your kin look amazing (not dusty at all  ) and the wedding photos are wonderful.  My buucket list includes going to a wedding at WDW (or DL or DLP or cruise) but I'm not quite sure how to make that one happen.



GOOD LUCK with the slip covers! you are brave agreeing to do it when you are so far away. Hope your DS appreciates you! Thanks for the head's up on the cost of snap tape. I've never looked at it since I own a pair of snap pliers and use those instead. What about regular buttons?

Oh and since you already have the stalking thing down (D~ and Michelle) why not add WEDDING CRASHING to your list? That should cross off the "attend Disney wedding" right off that list of yours! 




Ahrizel said:


> Well I finally finished my Disney sewing! We love on Saturday, it's about time. This one is picture heavy. First, someone just asked about a dlsr camera strap cover- http://www.lbg-studio.com/2010/08/tutorial-camera-strap-cover-with-lens.html  This is the one I used for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary



WOW you've done a lot! Everything looks great! Have a wonderful trip!



Meshell2002 said:


> Hi everyone! Just stopping by to read and catch up....I've been MIA for about 6 mos....gah can't believe it's been that long! I had a long 1st and 2nd trimester, and then DS5 started school, so I've not been online much.  Now that I'm 37 weeks preggo.....I'm spending more time at home because well I'm just ready to have this baby girl so I can recooperate in time for the holidays. If DH job isn't disintegrated at the end of the year we hope to plan another trip for a year from now....during next years fall break.
> 
> .....anyway...off to read to look at some cute pictures of stuff!



Welcome back! Glad you are feeling better. CONGRATS on your baby girl!



love to stitch said:


> I've finished my sewing for our trip that is a little over a week away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter did tie-dye shirts for all of us to wear one day. Maybe she'll post a picture since I don't have one.



The stuff you made for your grandchildren is super cute! I love the minnie dress! Thanks for linking the pattern because I was going to ask for it too!



goteamwood said:


> I am having trouble with the cutting out! I haven't even gotten to the putting together yet! Lol
> I complicated things by needing to make 3 large and 1 XL so I have to use different sizes, and like I said I am on day two of a terrible migraine so I probably have no business doing anything that requires thought.
> 
> Luckily I have done enough Carla C bowling shirts to have a pretty good handle on the general put-together. If I weren't so terrible with math maybe I could have just enlarged her patterns to adult size! Now there is an idea!



Yes sometimes commercial patterns are super frustrating. I hope you got things worked out. I can't wait to see them. 



PurpleEars said:


> I finally have some pictures to share from our end of August trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got a number of comments from guests and cast members regarding our ears and my outfits (especially the two Minnie inspired dresses). I think my next Minnie themed dress will be a Marlo (modified from the top to make it into a dress), though I haven't 100% decided on that yet. At this rate maybe I should make a line of Minnie inspired dress using SisBoom patterns! Mind you, I don't know if I will ever do the halter dress unless I can make sure it has, um, good coverage.



I LOVE everything but the Epcot set is my favorite. I love that you wear these to work. And I think doing an entire line of SisBoom minnie dresses would be awesome!

Sunshine


----------



## smile5sunshine

miprender said:


> Finally have time to upload my photos
> 
> Here is what we are wearing for MNSSHP Oct 5th. Say if you see us





miprender said:


> Thanks everyone. We leave tomorrow night and I can't wait. I love Halloween and loved being able to make all these shirts. The cool thing I forgot to mention is all the white fabric and thread is glow in the dark
> 
> And I loved added the ruffle to the jeans. I went to savers and got each pair for $3.99 so if they came out awful I didn't ruin a new pair of jeans.





miprender said:


> Everywhere  I got them from Bows & Clothes, Sweetpeas, DivasDoodles, FrouFrou and MissKenzieMac
> 
> Dh asked me too where I got them all and I just had to tell him Oh I already had them



Oh I hope you are already there having a blast! I love all the shirts you made up and that was a GREAT IDEA on using thrift store jeans for the ruffles! Too cute!  That is such a cool touch to use glow in the dark thread!  Oh and thanks for mentioning where you picked up all the appliques. I've been trying to bookmark all those sites/shops so I can have them in the future. I don't have an embroidery machine, but a girl can dream, right?



pyrxtc said:


> a lot of stuff has gone up since I went on vacation and I looked at all of it but too much to quote. Halloween clothes were awesome and so was that Minnie dress, the rick rack really gave it something extra. I love all of the clothes and you can see how hard everyone worked on them. I think my favorite was the dress that was made from scraps and the pointy bottoms.
> 
> our 5 days in Disneyland went way too fast. I haven't ordered our PP CD yet so I only have my phone pics. DS9 shirt went over awesome in Carsland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We managed to ride it about 4 times in two days with half that being single rider lines. On our 2nd day in that park, the camera's were down so no ride pics.
> 
> I have a crude pic of me in my costume from the party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The party was super packed and even though there were signs up outside the parks that said the party was sold out, they were selling tickets inside when it was time for everyone to leave. The ride lines were super long as were the characters and trick or treating. It wasn't as enjoyable as WDW parties were and I don't know that I would do it again. 2 plus hour waits for HM during the party but it was 15 minute waits earlier in the day.
> 
> We spent our whole first day in the pool. The saline was so much better than the chlorine except it dried out our skin a bit. Still so tired and body is not back on the right time yet, it wasn't right out there either.
> 
> Had a realtor at my house today to get it listed and hopefully sold. My DS still ahs to sew together all his Halloween bags before his school party too. Guess that's what I'll be doing for the next 3 weeks.



I'm sorry the party wasn't more fun. But your costumes looked great. The merida dress came out very nicely and I LOVE your little Trekkies! HA!  I think I missed something, what is this about saline instead of chlorine? 

And GL finishing all your bags up!



dianemom2 said:


> I just finished this dress today.  I had it 99% done but the shirring on one sleeve didn't work right.  I had run out of elastic thread and changed to a different brand when I did that one sleeve.  Well, the new brand didn't work well.  Today I went to Joanns and bought the Dritz elastic that I've always used.  It worked great and I was able to finish this set up.



Oh my gosh Diane this dress is TO DIE FOR!!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE the background fabric! What a cute print! And all the appliques are just fantastic! So happy you were able to work out the shirring because this dress is worth it!




Dustykins said:


> This is totally going to be picture vomit, but here we go:





Dustykins said:


> Disney trip photos round 2 - wedding!



Gracious looks like you all had a fabulous time. All your clothes are darling on your kiddos. I too love the perry set. And GO YOU for making all those bridesmaids dresses! You did a fantastic job on them all!  All the other stuff your mom made was great too. 

Still cleaning, but almost done. Well, that and schoolwork with the kiddos. ILs arrive tomorrow. Looking forward to a nice week with them. SIL is bringing a sewing project along for me to work on while she's here (cloth diaper related), but other than that I doubt I'll do any sewing until they leave. I did sort out all of my sewing things and attempt to reorganize them in the dining room. That was a headache!

Sunshine


----------



## nowellsl

VBAndrea said:


> I'm sorry as I know I likely missed some things, but please forgive as I am far from well.  I'm lots better though and functional -- the headaches are completely gone and my ear aches are mild.  I am thinking now this may be from a spider bite -- I had an odd bite on my arm a couple of weeks ago and it's still there -- though not as easily detectable.



ummmm, have you been tested for Lyme disease?  I hope so, you definately want to get that ruled out!


----------



## PurpleEars

VBAndrea said:


> Our new realtor started Oct 1 though so hopefully she'll be more proactive.  Though I am well aware the house sells itself -- but our previous realtor was worthless for telling us things that needed to get done, which is why my dh finally had to go up to RI and assess and take care of things himself.



Hopefully the new realtor will help you sell the house quickly!



smile5sunshine said:


> I LOVE everything but the Epcot set is my favorite. I love that you wear these to work. And I think doing an entire line of SisBoom minnie dresses would be awesome!
> 
> Sunshine



Thanks. I guess I will have to work on the Minnie SisBoom line now 



smile5sunshine said:


> Still cleaning, but almost done. Well, that and schoolwork with the kiddos. ILs arrive tomorrow. Looking forward to a nice week with them. SIL is bringing a sewing project along for me to work on while she's here (cloth diaper related), but other than that I doubt I'll do any sewing until they leave. I did sort out all of my sewing things and attempt to reorganize them in the dining room. That was a headache!
> 
> Sunshine



I hope your family will have a great time just being together. Hooray for almost done with cleaning!


----------



## dianemom2

If you are in the FB group, I apologize in advance because this is the same post I am putting on there.

I went to the sewing expo today and had a great time! We were there for several hours and walked around to all the booths. There were a few exhibitors that were there last year but didn't come back this year. I was hoping to see Pickle Pie again and she wasn't there. Bernina wasn't there either and neither was a seller who had tons of Japanese fabrics last year. 

However, I was able to take a look at the new Brother embroidery machines and also at the Babylock version. They only had the combo machines out for the Expo but they said that the embroidery only machines were pretty much the same but without the sewing capabilities. The new Brother machine was being marketed for $3495 at the show and the Babylock machine was $3995. I don't understand why the Babylock was $500 more since it is the exact same machine. I had hoped to spend more time looking at the Brother machine but they were extremely busy at that booth.

I spent a long time chatting with the lady at the Juki booth. I was quite impressed with their new line of home sewing machines. The lady at Juki said that they are planning to bring out an embroidery machine within the next year or so. She said that it is still in the development stage. I know that Juki has made industrial machines for a long time. I wonder how dependable their home sewing line will be??? 

I also spent some time talking to the lady at the Pfaff booth. They have an embroidery/sewing combo machine that has the HUGEST hoop that I've ever seen. It was like 16x20. You do split designs in it. First you embroider 1/2 of the design and then you turn the hoop and snap it back in. Then you embroider the other 1/2 of the design. It was pretty neat but the machine was priced at $9700. GASP! 

I did buy a bunch of Marathon thread and I nearly bought that set of tools that you use to turn fabric tubes after sewing them. But my friend bought a set and I thought I'd see how she likes them before I invest $70 in them.  My friend also bought some stabilizer at the Marathon booth and some fabric at the Vogue fabric booth.  One of the Marathon threads I bought was  a glow in the dark thread and another one was the kind that changes color in the sun.


----------



## pyrxtc

VBAndrea said:


> I'm sorry as I know I likely missed some things, but please forgive as I am far from well.  I'm lots better though and functional -- the headaches are completely gone and my ear aches are mild.  I am thinking now this may be from a spider bite -- I had an odd bite on my arm a couple of weeks ago and it's still there -- though not as easily detectable.
> 
> Glad the shirt went over so well and your costume looks super in action.  I'm sorry the party wasn't so hot.  I was disappointed in MVMCP when we went to that.  It was so expensive and I have no idea what was so special about it.
> 
> Why are you selling your house?  I hope you have better luck than we are having.  Our new realtor started Oct 1 though so hopefully she'll be more proactive.  Though I am well aware the house sells itself -- but our previous realtor was worthless for telling us things that needed to get done, which is why my dh finally had to go up to RI and assess and take care of things himself.



thanks about the shirt and dress. We are selling since my DH may have a new job offer before the month is out which would mean a huge move and if he doesn't, then he is sick of the 2 hour drive each way and we'll be moving closer to his current job.

Realtor would love to sell this house empty and we would love for the new company to buy it out as part of the relocation package and we'll know what we need to do before the realtor is back from his honeymoon so something will happen before the month is out.



smile5sunshine said:


> I'm sorry the party wasn't more fun. But your costumes looked great. The merida dress came out very nicely and I LOVE your little Trekkies! HA!  I think I missed something, what is this about saline instead of chlorine?
> 
> And GL finishing all your bags up!
> 
> Still cleaning, but almost done. Well, that and schoolwork with the kiddos. ILs arrive tomorrow. Looking forward to a nice week with them. SIL is bringing a sewing project along for me to work on while she's here (cloth diaper related), but other than that I doubt I'll do any sewing until they leave. I did sort out all of my sewing things and attempt to reorganize them in the dining room. That was a headache!
> 
> Sunshine



I've done the special parties at WDW and always loved them, never experienced it so packed before. The Disneyland Hotel has saline pools and not chlorine, it was wonderful. I'm going to paint some trim tomorrow and get my DS set up with his machine in the meantime to get started on the linings and I'll help him with the outsides by guiding him but I have to be there when we put them together so he doesn't close them up before we flip them right side out.

It's going to be disappointing to move but exciting too. I'll have to start packing either way I guess but I've lived here for 10 years and my kids only know this town and less than 3,000 people. It will surely be different and may be the other side of the country different. 3 weeks til we know which way we are going.

After the totes are done, I have a 70's dress for a friends daughter and I bought a pattern today to make a couple of stethoscope covers for my sister.


----------



## TinkNH

omgoodness so so much I have missed..WTMTQ, but so many beautiful things! I am loving all the halloween stuff and the adorable minnie dresses and clothes for kids...

I have just been super busy with the kids, my oldests gymnastics season is gearing up and DD4 is still having some issues we are working through.

Where is this facebook group???  If I could I would LOVE to be a part of that (I will stop short of begging )

I am having withdrawal, but just found out my brother is taking his family to WDW next sept..so I have a year to make my nieces some outfits.


----------



## Tigger1221

I am way behind and need to catch up but we leave in a week on our Disney trip and I have a question.

We have made us all really cute matching shirts and Lilly some onsies. These are the first things we have made and I think they turned out great. We showed the lady at the shop and she said they were cute but we made a few mistakes. One was we used tear away backing paper, she said it would misshape in the wash. So we bought some that was cut away and used that. She also told us to get some stuff for the back of the applique on the onsie to make it soft (something with so soft in the name, sorry I forgot but can look tomorrow). We tried making my friends son a shirt using the cut away and the so soft stuff and after we made the shirt and ironed the soft stuff on the shirt didn't look good it puckered. What did we do wrong? What do you all use tear away or cut away? And what do you do for the back when its rough?

Sorry that was so long but thanks for anyone who can help


----------



## RMAMom

Hello All 

I am posting this from my phone sitting in bed at ASMu drinking horrible coffee. We always bring our own coffee but this time we are staying in the suites and they use some sort of pod so I can't use my coffee I brought with me :-(
Anyway, I popped in to tell you I saw a beautiful Ursula dress in Epcot Thursday. It was a simply sweet and the bodice was her face and her tentacles were draped over the skirt. It was fantastic!!! I don't know if it was a disboutiquer or not but it was beautifully done! So creative and just so much fun to see. 
The girl and her Mom were just far enough away as they passed us that I would have looked like a crazy lady chasing through the crowd so I didn't get a chance to talk to them.


----------



## dianemom2

Tigger1221 said:


> We have made us all really cute matching shirts and Lilly some onsies. These are the first things we have made and I think they turned out great. We showed the lady at the shop and she said they were cute but we made a few mistakes. One was we used tear away backing paper, she said it would misshape in the wash. So we bought some that was cut away and used that. She also told us to get some stuff for the back of the applique on the onsie to make it soft (something with so soft in the name, sorry I forgot but can look tomorrow). We tried making my friends son a shirt using the cut away and the so soft stuff and after we made the shirt and ironed the soft stuff on the shirt didn't look good it puckered. What did we do wrong? What do you all use tear away or cut away? And what do you do for the back when its rough?


When I make a shirt, I use heavy weight cut away stabilizer and then I iron Tender Touch on the back so it isn't scratchy against the child's skin.  Try ironing the shirt next time before you put the stuff on the back.  Also try spraying the stabilizer with temporary adhesive spray before hooping it with your shirt.  That helps keep it in place for me.



RMAMom said:


> Hello All
> Anyway, I popped in to tell you I saw a beautiful Ursula dress in Epcot Thursday. It was a simply sweet and the bodice was her face and her tentacles were draped over the skirt. It was fantastic!!! I don't know if it was a disboutiquer or not but it was beautifully done! So creative and just so much fun to see.
> The girl and her Mom were just far enough away as they passed us that I would have looked like a crazy lady chasing through the crowd so I didn't get a chance to talk to them.


Ooohhhh that was the Main Street Boutiques launch in August. It was such a great, creative dress.  I love the tentacles.  I can't remember who made it but I will post that it was spotted at Disney!  I hope you are having a good time on your trip!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone, 

I got some sad news this morning. One of our Make A Wish Big Give Kiddos passed away last night. If you could say a prayer for the family, I| know they would be greatful.....She was a brave little girl.... I am so thankful that we had the special oppurtunity and priviledge to honor their family and make her Make a Wish trip extra special. If you havent joined in on a Big Give yet, please come and check it out - the memories for these families last a lifetime  

http://www.carepages.com/carepages/PrayforBridgieBoo/updates/3399658?client_code=umich&ipc=mur


----------



## teresajoy

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got some sad news this morning. One of our Make A Wish Big Give Kiddos passed away last night. If you could say a prayer for the family, I| know they would be greatful.....She was a brave little girl.... I am so thankful that we had the special oppurtunity and priviledge to honor their family and make her Make a Wish trip extra special. If you havent joined in on a Big Give yet, please come and check it out - the memories for these families last a lifetime


Wendy, thank you for letting us know. This was one of those families that really wiggled their way into my heart. This is such sad news.


----------



## livndisney

RMAMom said:


> Hello All
> 
> I am posting this from my phone sitting in bed at ASMu drinking horrible coffee. We always bring our own coffee but this time we are staying in the suites and they use some sort of pod so I can't use my coffee I brought with me :-(
> Anyway, I popped in to tell you I saw a beautiful Ursula dress in Epcot Thursday. It was a simply sweet and the bodice was her face and her tentacles were draped over the skirt. It was fantastic!!! I don't know if it was a disboutiquer or not but it was beautifully done! So creative and just so much fun to see.
> The girl and her Mom were just far enough away as they passed us that I would have looked like a crazy lady chasing through the crowd so I didn't get a chance to talk to them.



It was made by a Dis boarder


----------



## dianemom2

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got some sad news this morning. One of our Make A Wish Big Give Kiddos passed away last night. If you could say a prayer for the family, I| know they would be greatful.....She was a brave little girl.... I am so thankful that we had the special oppurtunity and priviledge to honor their family and make her Make a Wish trip extra special. If you havent joined in on a Big Give yet, please come and check it out - the memories for these families last a lifetime
> 
> http://www.carepages.com/carepages/PrayforBridgieBoo/updates/3399658?client_code=umich&ipc=mur


Oh Wendy, I was so sad to read this!  I remember Bridget's Big Give and her large, loving family.


----------



## tpettie

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got some sad news this morning. One of our Make A Wish Big Give Kiddos passed away last night. If you could say a prayer for the family, I| know they would be greatful.....
> 
> http://www.carepages.com/carepages/PrayforBridgieBoo/updates/3399658?client_code=umich&ipc=mur



Send strength their way in this hard time.


----------



## SallyfromDE

RMAMom said:


> Hello All
> 
> I am posting this from my phone sitting in bed at ASMu drinking horrible coffee. We always bring our own coffee but this time we are staying in the suites and they use some sort of pod so I can't use my coffee I brought with me :-(
> Anyway, I popped in to tell you I saw a beautiful Ursula dress in Epcot Thursday. It was a simply sweet and the bodice was her face and her tentacles were draped over the skirt. It was fantastic!!! I don't know if it was a disboutiquer or not but it was beautifully done! So creative and just so much fun to see.
> The girl and her Mom were just far enough away as they passed us that I would have looked like a crazy lady chasing through the crowd so I didn't get a chance to talk to them.



Too late to help you now, but Maxwell House makes pods for 4-6cups. I try not to use anything else since my coffee stinks. Or I go and get the flavored creamers in the little cups and take that down.


----------



## sewmess

dianemom2 said:


> ... I nearly bought that set of tools that you use to turn fabric tubes after sewing them. But my friend bought a set and I thought I'd see how she likes them before I invest $70 in them.  ...



I make cloth dolls and investigated a variety of turning tools.  I ended up going to a hobby shop, getting a "set" of graduated metal tubes (I have no idea what they were used for officially) and I've never been happier.  Total cost was, like, $8.00.  That being said, I still tend to use my bamboo knitting needles too.   I'm a little curious what kind of a set retails for $70.

Blessings be on the family with the lost child.  And with you who were fortunate enough to have contact with the family.


----------



## PurpleEars

Tigger1221 said:


> I am way behind and need to catch up but we leave in a week on our Disney trip and I have a question.
> 
> We have made us all really cute matching shirts and Lilly some onsies. These are the first things we have made and I think they turned out great. We showed the lady at the shop and she said they were cute but we made a few mistakes. One was we used tear away backing paper, she said it would misshape in the wash. So we bought some that was cut away and used that. She also told us to get some stuff for the back of the applique on the onsie to make it soft (something with so soft in the name, sorry I forgot but can look tomorrow). We tried making my friends son a shirt using the cut away and the so soft stuff and after we made the shirt and ironed the soft stuff on the shirt didn't look good it puckered. What did we do wrong? What do you all use tear away or cut away? And what do you do for the back when its rough?
> 
> Sorry that was so long but thanks for anyone who can help



I usually use cutaway for knits and tearaway for woven. I don't usually use anything else to make it softer but I know others do. Hopefully someone else can help you out.



RMAMom said:


> Hello All
> 
> I am posting this from my phone sitting in bed at ASMu drinking horrible coffee. We always bring our own coffee but this time we are staying in the suites and they use some sort of pod so I can't use my coffee I brought with me :-(
> Anyway, I popped in to tell you I saw a beautiful Ursula dress in Epcot Thursday. It was a simply sweet and the bodice was her face and her tentacles were draped over the skirt. It was fantastic!!! I don't know if it was a disboutiquer or not but it was beautifully done! So creative and just so much fun to see.
> The girl and her Mom were just far enough away as they passed us that I would have looked like a crazy lady chasing through the crowd so I didn't get a chance to talk to them.



I hope you are having a great trip!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got some sad news this morning. One of our Make A Wish Big Give Kiddos passed away last night. If you could say a prayer for the family, I| know they would be greatful.....She was a brave little girl.... I am so thankful that we had the special oppurtunity and priviledge to honor their family and make her Make a Wish trip extra special. If you havent joined in on a Big Give yet, please come and check it out - the memories for these families last a lifetime
> 
> http://www.carepages.com/carepages/PrayforBridgieBoo/updates/3399658?client_code=umich&ipc=mur



Wendy, thanks for sharing the news with us. I am glad that we had a chance to make a difference in her life when she was with us. I will be thinking about her family and praying for her family in the coming days.


----------



## zokaluse

WOW another wonderful thread on Disboards. 

I have not sewed (apart from bad hand sewing for sons cubs badges) since high school...Believe it or not I actually borrowed my OH's mothers (who passed away 10 yrs ago to Breast Cancer) sewing maching to try to do it..mmmnnn yes! 

Anyway this thread has inspired me to get it out of storage and give sewing another go..along with planning our 1st WD trip & our wedding in May 2013 and trying to do up our new house  Who am I kidding! 

Well done to all you magical wonderful sewers on here and I WILL be back one day with a creation of my own!


----------



## cogero

zokaluse said:
			
		

> WOW another wonderful thread on Disboards.
> 
> I have not sewed (apart from bad hand sewing for sons cubs badges) since high school...Believe it or not I actually borrowed my OH's mothers (who passed away 10 yrs ago to Breast Cancer) sewing maching to try to do it..mmmnnn yes!
> 
> Anyway this thread has inspired me to get it out of storage and give sewing another go..along with planning our 1st WD trip & our wedding in May 2013 and trying to do up our new house  Who am I kidding!
> 
> Well done to all you magical wonderful sewers on here and I WILL be back one day with a creation of my own!



Welcome and ask if you have any questions.


----------



## zokaluse

cogero said:


> Welcome and ask if you have any questions.



Thank you & you may regret that


----------



## dianemom2

sewmess said:


> I make cloth dolls and investigated a variety of turning tools.  I ended up going to a hobby shop, getting a "set" of graduated metal tubes (I have no idea what they were used for officially) and I've never been happier.  Total cost was, like, $8.00.  That being said, I still tend to use my bamboo knitting needles too.   I'm a little curious what kind of a set retails for $70.


It is a tool set that is called Fasturn.  Here is a link to their website:
http://fasturn.net/product.php?productid=17568&cat=0&bestseller=Y




zokaluse said:


> WOW another wonderful thread on Disboards.
> 
> I have not sewed (apart from bad hand sewing for sons cubs badges) since high school...Believe it or not I actually borrowed my OH's mothers (who passed away 10 yrs ago to Breast Cancer) sewing maching to try to do it..mmmnnn yes!
> 
> Anyway this thread has inspired me to get it out of storage and give sewing another go..along with planning our 1st WD trip & our wedding in May 2013 and trying to do up our new house  Who am I kidding!
> 
> Well done to all you magical wonderful sewers on here and I WILL be back one day with a creation of my own!



Welcome to the group.  We love to help new seamstresses with their sewing questions.  Feel free to ask any questions that you have.  We can help with most of them.


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

billwendy said:


>


So saddened to hear about this loss.  My prayers go out to the family


----------



## Tigger1221

dianemom2 said:


> When I make a shirt, I use heavy weight cut away stabilizer and then I iron Tender Touch on the back so it isn't scratchy against the child's skin.  Try ironing the shirt next time before you put the stuff on the back.  Also try spraying the stabilizer with temporary adhesive spray before hooping it with your shirt.  That helps keep it in place for me.





PurpleEars said:


> I usually use cutaway for knits and tearaway for woven. I don't usually use anything else to make it softer but I know others do. Hopefully someone else can help you out.




Thank you both. We may have figured out part of the problem. We ironed on the cut away stabalizer and we are thinking maybe we weren't supposed to. It says to and the lady said to but it left behind little rough dots when we pulled it back and cut it and they didn't go away when we washed it.

We still don't know about the soft stuff on the back. When we ironed it on is when it looks like it almost shrunk it and made it look pulled. IDK what to do but I guess we will eventually figure it out.


----------



## VBAndrea

smile5sunshine said:


> So did you find the book???
> 
> HURRAY For the new realtor! FX your house sells super soon!
> 
> OH! INFINITY DRESS!!! I bookmarked a pattern that I plan to use someday. I always worried that the regular infinity dress wouldn't cover some things up that I'd rather others not see and this pattern fixes that problem. Looks simple enough:
> 
> http://sewlikemymom.com/infinity-dress-with-bandeau-top/#more-3552
> 
> I'm so sorry you are feeling poorly. I hate that it's dragged on this long. I must admit that I did LOL because 1st you swore you had West Nile and now you think it's from a spider bite! I'm guessing you're not a fan of the insect family, are you?  Seriously though, I hope you don't mind my teasing and I DO pray that you feel better really quickly.
> 
> Oh and I lost the part about my DD when I was cleaning up quotes, but I'm guessing the confusion came from me. I have three DDs so I sometimes label them DD1, DD2, and DD3 and you probably thought that was the age. I guess I should start doing it the other way (ex: 2DD)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine


I never found the book but the library says I can come in and fill out a form saying I returned it and I will not be charged.  Like I said, I am 99% sure it was in my return pile.  In the mean time, they renewed it in case I do find it.

I am not a bug fan, but I am thinking this is bug bite related b/c no one else in the house has gotten sick.  I would think if it's an airborne virus the kids and dh might have gotten sick.  And no, I don't mind your teasing.

I like the cleavage on regular infinity dresses -- it's about all I still have going for me LOL!



nowellsl said:


> ummmm, have you been tested for Lyme disease?  I hope so, you definately want to get that ruled out!


I haven't but I had a tick bite last year which got infected and they didn't bother testing me   Just gave me antibiotics.  DS had really different symptoms when he had Lyme disease though, so I don't think that's what this is.  If I'm not a lot better in a few days I guess I will go to the doctors -- I just know they'll be clueless though.



Tigger1221 said:


> I am way behind and need to catch up but we leave in a week on our Disney trip and I have a question.
> 
> We have made us all really cute matching shirts and Lilly some onsies. These are the first things we have made and I think they turned out great. We showed the lady at the shop and she said they were cute but we made a few mistakes. One was we used tear away backing paper, she said it would misshape in the wash. So we bought some that was cut away and used that. She also told us to get some stuff for the back of the applique on the onsie to make it soft (something with so soft in the name, sorry I forgot but can look tomorrow). We tried making my friends son a shirt using the cut away and the so soft stuff and after we made the shirt and ironed the soft stuff on the shirt didn't look good it puckered. What did we do wrong? What do you all use tear away or cut away? And what do you do for the back when its rough?
> 
> Sorry that was so long but thanks for anyone who can help


On knits I use medium weight Floriani cut away -- it softens nicely when washed and I don't have to put a backing on it.  I did use tender touch by sulky as a backing though for things I made for a BG family as one has really delicate skin.  I had no problems with it.



zokaluse said:


> WOW another wonderful thread on Disboards.
> 
> I have not sewed (apart from bad hand sewing for sons cubs badges) since high school...Believe it or not I actually borrowed my OH's mothers (who passed away 10 yrs ago to Breast Cancer) sewing maching to try to do it..mmmnnn yes!
> 
> Anyway this thread has inspired me to get it out of storage and give sewing another go..along with planning our 1st WD trip & our wedding in May 2013 and trying to do up our new house  Who am I kidding!
> 
> Well done to all you magical wonderful sewers on here and I WILL be back one day with a creation of my own!


Welcome!  I can't wait to see what you make!



Tigger1221 said:


> Thank you both. We may have figured out part of the problem. We ironed on the cut away stabalizer and we are thinking maybe we weren't supposed to. It says to and the lady said to but it left behind little rough dots when we pulled it back and cut it and they didn't go away when we washed it.
> 
> We still don't know about the soft stuff on the back. When we ironed it on is when it looks like it almost shrunk it and made it look pulled. IDK what to do but I guess we will eventually figure it out.


I have never ironed cut away -- I do what Diane does and use Dritz spray.  Did you iron again after washing?



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got some sad news this morning. One of our Make A Wish Big Give Kiddos passed away last night. If you could say a prayer for the family, I| know they would be greatful.....She was a brave little girl.... I am so thankful that we had the special oppurtunity and priviledge to honor their family and make her Make a Wish trip extra special. If you havent joined in on a Big Give yet, please come and check it out - the memories for these families last a lifetime
> 
> http://www.carepages.com/carepages/PrayforBridgieBoo/updates/3399658?client_code=umich&ipc=mur


Oh how sad  I remember Bridget as I did some hats for her.  My thoughts are with her family at the most difficult time.  I'm so glad she was able to have a wish trip.


----------



## dianemom2

Tigger1221 said:


> Thank you both. We may have figured out part of the problem. We ironed on the cut away stabalizer and we are thinking maybe we weren't supposed to. It says to and the lady said to but it left behind little rough dots when we pulled it back and cut it and they didn't go away when we washed it.
> 
> We still don't know about the soft stuff on the back. When we ironed it on is when it looks like it almost shrunk it and made it look pulled. IDK what to do but I guess we will eventually figure it out.


I use Tender Touch by Sulky on the back of my t-shirts.  It works great.  You can get it at Joanns with the 40% off coupons.  I never iron on my stabilizer but I just use regular cut away, not anything special.  Andrea's right that it does get much softer after washing.  But with a baby, I'd still use Tender Touch on the back.  They have such delicate skin.  My nephew, who is autistic, has so many sensory issues so I always back what I make for him with Tender Touch.



VBAndrea said:


> Oh how sad  I remember Bridget as I did some hats for her.  My thoughts are with her family at the most difficult time.  I'm so glad she was able to have a wish trip.


I remember the hats you made for Bridgie.  I made a dress to go with one of the hats.  I am also glad that her family was able to enjoy a wonderful trip together with her.


----------



## LilnStitchy

Hi another newbie here. Just wondering if you think it is possible for me to sew a pillowcase dress for our trip on Oct 26? I have a sewing machine but I've never even turned it on (I did take it out of the box and study the instructions and watched sewing tutorials online). Should I settle for trying to make a bib instead? Feeling a little overwhelmed by it  

My WDW trips have happened at the last minute and this is the first time we're taking the children. I honestly didn't think the kids were going to WDW for at least 4 more years (so I thought I had time ). 

Thanks! Love seeing your beautiful work.


----------



## 4monkeys

I was so excited to sew a skirt for my niece and some shirts.. I wasnt quite able to finish and post. Allison was admitted to the hospital again tonight!  Please keep her in your prayers! Happy sewing. I love to see everything, it brightens my day


----------



## jockey

Here is the camera strap cover I made.....my husband said it looked like a sweat band....!!






[/IMG]

I am very pleased with it


----------



## pyrxtc

jockey said:


> Here is the camera strap cover I made.....my husband said it looked like a sweat band....!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very pleased with it



It looks great ! I haven't even started mine yet, I keep putting it off. 

I missed a quote but to the newbie who asked about making a pillow case dress, I think you can do it. It's all straight lines and they don't even need to be that straight.


----------



## dianemom2

4monkeys said:


> I was so excited to sew a skirt for my niece and some shirts.. I wasnt quite able to finish and post. Allison was admitted to the hospital again tonight!  Please keep her in your prayers! Happy sewing. I love to see everything, it brightens my day


I hope that Allison will get better and be discharged very soon!



jockey said:


> Here is the camera strap cover I made.....my husband said it looked like a sweat band....!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I am very pleased with it


That looks great!



LilnStitchy said:


> Hi another newbie here. Just wondering if you think it is possible for me to sew a pillowcase dress for our trip on Oct 26? I have a sewing machine but I've never even turned it on (I did take it out of the box and study the instructions and watched sewing tutorials online). Should I settle for trying to make a bib instead? Feeling a little overwhelmed by it


Lots of people begin sewing with a pillowcase dress.  A simple skirt is also super easy and great for a beginner.  You should be able to make a pillowcase dress or a skirt in one day so I would think you have plenty of time to make a few things.


----------



## VBAndrea

LilnStitchy said:


> Hi another newbie here. Just wondering if you think it is possible for me to sew a pillowcase dress for our trip on Oct 26? I have a sewing machine but I've never even turned it on (I did take it out of the box and study the instructions and watched sewing tutorials online). Should I settle for trying to make a bib instead? Feeling a little overwhelmed by it
> 
> My WDW trips have happened at the last minute and this is the first time we're taking the children. I honestly didn't think the kids were going to WDW for at least 4 more years (so I thought I had time ).
> 
> Thanks! Love seeing your beautiful work.


You can do it!!!!  Make the dress!!!!  What I would do is get some old fabric -- do not buy fabric, use an old sheet or blouse with stains and just practice sewing stitches on that.



4monkeys said:


> I was so excited to sew a skirt for my niece and some shirts.. I wasnt quite able to finish and post. Allison was admitted to the hospital again tonight!  Please keep her in your prayers! Happy sewing. I love to see everything, it brightens my day


Oh know!  I feel awful for poor Alli.  Isn't this the third time recently that she's been admitted?  I was thinking of you recently b/c I've been neglectful.  I've had some odd for virus for 2.5 weeks now.  I'm hoping since it's close to three weeks I'll get better soon and then I can help you out if need be.



jockey said:


> Here is the camera strap cover I made.....my husband said it looked like a sweat band....!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I am very pleased with it


Very nice!  I like the fabrics you used.  I think your dh needs an eye exam -- I don't see "sweat band" at all.



My little update:  I am feeling better enough to get some things done.  Yesterday one of our nice communities which is really large had a neighborhood garage sale.  I could only go for two hours since ds had a soccer game, but I scored in those two hours.  I got loads of clothes for dd at good prices (things I can't sew like jeans and then a few things I could sew but much cheaper to buy at a yard sale than to make).  I also got a few toys which will be used as Xmas presents (since they are going to my kids they get used gifts ).  Then we went to the soccer game and I even did a little laundry and swept the leaves along the curb of our street (and found used *paraphernalia* that got swept to the drive of the house of the teens next store for their parents to hopefully see!).  I am going to try to get the rest of my laundry done today and work on a skirt that I wanted to do last week for dd.  We'll see how it goes.


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

LilnStitchy said:


> Hi another newbie here. Just wondering if you think it is possible for me to sew a pillowcase dress for our trip on Oct 26? I have a sewing machine but I've never even turned it on (I did take it out of the box and study the instructions and watched sewing tutorials online). Should I settle for trying to make a bib instead? Feeling a little overwhelmed by it
> 
> My WDW trips have happened at the last minute and this is the first time we're taking the children. I honestly didn't think the kids were going to WDW for at least 4 more years (so I thought I had time ).
> 
> Thanks! Love seeing your beautiful work.



I personally think a pillowcase dress would be easier than a bib, but that's just me.  Your best bet is to try  you can do it!!!!


----------



## LilnStitchy

VBAndrea said:


> You can do it!!!!  Make the dress!!!!  What I would do is get some old fabric -- do not buy fabric, use an old sheet or blouse with stains and just practice sewing stitches on that.



Great idea! Off to go see what I can salvage.


----------



## LilLisaLou

I am working on my girls' dresses for Animal Kingdom and I'd like to put a Mickey appliqué on the front. I looked at a website for DIY Mickey shirts and they said to get some Wonder Under, trace the Mickey head on it, iron the one side to the wrong side of the scrap fabric, cut around it and then iron it onto the dress and then see around with a zig zag. Is that really all I need to do?


----------



## tpettie

Question

I have a brother embroidery machine two actually my first one is small only does 4x4 then I got hoop envy and got a bigger one one that now does 10x6

Here is the trouble the new larger machine the self threader keeps dropping off I keep taking it into the shop they put it back on say that odd and send me home ....  I have done this 3 times now...

Anyone have any thoughts on this   I'm sure I'm passed my warranty on it as I didn't sew much the first year when I got it just didn't have the time now with a sewing space and our trip I'm sewing more and getting frustrated with the threader dropping   My other machine is fine it doesn't do it at all.


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> My little update:  I am feeling better enough to get some things done.  Yesterday one of our nice communities which is really large had a neighborhood garage sale.  I could only go for two hours since ds had a soccer game, but I scored in those two hours.  I got loads of clothes for dd at good prices (things I can't sew like jeans and then a few things I could sew but much cheaper to buy at a yard sale than to make).  I also got a few toys which will be used as Xmas presents (since they are going to my kids they get used gifts


Glad that you are starting to feel better.  It sounds like you did really well at the yard sale.  Now that my kids are older, I never do well at yard sales anymore.  We hit a couple last weekend but the only things we saw that would fit them looked like it was from 1998, it was so dated!  Of course I could have had a million Elmo dvds.  I always used to buy the girls used stuff for Chanukah.  They didn't care if a DS game had belonged to somebody else first or if an American Girl dress had been worn by another doll.  As long as the things were clean and worked, we were all happy.



LilLisaLou said:


> I am working on my girls' dresses for Animal Kingdom and I'd like to put a Mickey appliqué on the front. I looked at a website for DIY Mickey shirts and they said to get some Wonder Under, trace the Mickey head on it, iron the one side to the wrong side of the scrap fabric, cut around it and then iron it onto the dress and then see around with a zig zag. Is that really all I need to do?


Did you look on the first page on this thread?  There is a link to Heather Sue's applique directions.  I've never done hand applique but everybody says her directions are the best!



tpettie said:


> Question
> 
> Here is the trouble the new larger machine the self threader keeps dropping off I keep taking it into the shop they put it back on say that odd and send me home ....  I have done this 3 times now...
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on this   I'm sure I'm passed my warranty on it as I didn't sew much the first year when I got it just didn't have the time now with a sewing space and our trip I'm sewing more and getting frustrated with the threader dropping   My other machine is fine it doesn't do it at all.


Is it the air powered self threader or is it just the little lever on the side that threads the needle?  I have the kind with the little lever that threads that needle.  It is ALWAYS broken.  I just thread the needle myself.  Even right after getting it fixed, it breaks again immediately. 

If it is the air powered threading system, I'm not sure what to tell you.  Maybe to contact Brother directly instead of going back to your local shop????  Explain the situation to them and see what they can do for you.


----------



## TinkNH

ugh I forgot how the DIS is filled with some judgmental a__________

please someone slap me if I ever stray out of this thread again.

I remember why I stopped coming to the DIS for several years now 

I finished a big give dress today...pics after it arrives.  I am trying to find the motivation to clean the house but I am too cold and would rather snuggle up with a book and some tea


----------



## jujube

tpettie said:


> Question
> 
> I have a brother embroidery machine two actually my first one is small only does 4x4 then I got hoop envy and got a bigger one one that now does 10x6
> 
> Here is the trouble the new larger machine the self threader keeps dropping off I keep taking it into the shop they put it back on say that odd and send me home ....  I have done this 3 times now...
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on this   I'm sure I'm passed my warranty on it as I didn't sew much the first year when I got it just didn't have the time now with a sewing space and our trip I'm sewing more and getting frustrated with the threader dropping   My other machine is fine it doesn't do it at all.



I'd call Brother customer service.


----------



## jockey

Thanks guys!!! Yes I totally agree I think my husband needs an eye exam too lol!


----------



## tpettie

dianemom2 said:


> Is it the air powered self threader or is it just the little lever on the side that threads the needle?  I have the kind with the little lever that threads that needle.  It is ALWAYS broken.  I just thread the needle myself.  Even right after getting it fixed, it breaks again immediately.
> 
> If it is the air powered threading system, I'm not sure what to tell you.  Maybe to contact Brother directly instead of going back to your local shop????  Explain the situation to them and see what they can do for you.



it's the lever one the shop guy says it's magnetically held into place...  I feel like the vibrations from the embroidery are shaking it loose all the time...
Calling Brother is a good idea I will do that tuesday I was just seeing if this was a common problem that maybe there was a trick to fixing it...


----------



## PurpleEars

zokaluse said:


> WOW another wonderful thread on Disboards.
> 
> I have not sewed (apart from bad hand sewing for sons cubs badges) since high school...Believe it or not I actually borrowed my OH's mothers (who passed away 10 yrs ago to Breast Cancer) sewing maching to try to do it..mmmnnn yes!
> 
> Anyway this thread has inspired me to get it out of storage and give sewing another go..along with planning our 1st WD trip & our wedding in May 2013 and trying to do up our new house  Who am I kidding!
> 
> Well done to all you magical wonderful sewers on here and I WILL be back one day with a creation of my own!



Welcome! Please feel free to ask any questions that you have (about sewing that is) and I look forward to seeing your creations soon!



Tigger1221 said:


> Thank you both. We may have figured out part of the problem. We ironed on the cut away stabalizer and we are thinking maybe we weren't supposed to. It says to and the lady said to but it left behind little rough dots when we pulled it back and cut it and they didn't go away when we washed it.
> 
> We still don't know about the soft stuff on the back. When we ironed it on is when it looks like it almost shrunk it and made it look pulled. IDK what to do but I guess we will eventually figure it out.



I am glad that you have figured out part of the problem. I hope you can figure the rest so we can learn from your experience.



LilnStitchy said:


> Hi another newbie here. Just wondering if you think it is possible for me to sew a pillowcase dress for our trip on Oct 26? I have a sewing machine but I've never even turned it on (I did take it out of the box and study the instructions and watched sewing tutorials online). Should I settle for trying to make a bib instead? Feeling a little overwhelmed by it
> 
> My WDW trips have happened at the last minute and this is the first time we're taking the children. I honestly didn't think the kids were going to WDW for at least 4 more years (so I thought I had time ).
> 
> Thanks! Love seeing your beautiful work.



Welcome! I think a pillowcase dress is much easier than a bib (mind you, I have done bibs but not pillowcase dresses!) I am sure you can do it, just take a deep breath and start sewing! Please come by with your questions if you encounter any when you sew.



4monkeys said:


> I was so excited to sew a skirt for my niece and some shirts.. I wasnt quite able to finish and post. Allison was admitted to the hospital again tonight!  Please keep her in your prayers! Happy sewing. I love to see everything, it brightens my day



Poor Allison. I hope she is doing better.



jockey said:


> Here is the camera strap cover I made.....my husband said it looked like a sweat band....!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very pleased with it



It looks great! It doesn't look like a sweat band to me (when you said sweat band, it reminds me of the exercise videos from the 80's).



VBAndrea said:


> My little update:  I am feeling better enough to get some things done.  Yesterday one of our nice communities which is really large had a neighborhood garage sale.  I could only go for two hours since ds had a soccer game, but I scored in those two hours.  I got loads of clothes for dd at good prices (things I can't sew like jeans and then a few things I could sew but much cheaper to buy at a yard sale than to make).  I also got a few toys which will be used as Xmas presents (since they are going to my kids they get used gifts ).  Then we went to the soccer game and I even did a little laundry and swept the leaves along the curb of our street (and found used *paraphernalia* that got swept to the drive of the house of the teens next store for their parents to hopefully see!).  I am going to try to get the rest of my laundry done today and work on a skirt that I wanted to do last week for dd.  We'll see how it goes.



I am glad that you are feeling better. It sounds like you got good deals at the garage sale. We go to garage sales too but the garage sale season is like 2 weeks here (ok, maybe 6). Some of my sewing supplies came from garage sales.



LilLisaLou said:


> I am working on my girls' dresses for Animal Kingdom and I'd like to put a Mickey appliqué on the front. I looked at a website for DIY Mickey shirts and they said to get some Wonder Under, trace the Mickey head on it, iron the one side to the wrong side of the scrap fabric, cut around it and then iron it onto the dress and then see around with a zig zag. Is that really all I need to do?



Sounds about right to me. Just make sure you use a dense zig zag stitch so the edges of your applique won't fray. Oh and a wide zigzag stitch helps too if you sew like a drunk like me.



tpettie said:


> Question
> 
> I have a brother embroidery machine two actually my first one is small only does 4x4 then I got hoop envy and got a bigger one one that now does 10x6
> 
> Here is the trouble the new larger machine the self threader keeps dropping off I keep taking it into the shop they put it back on say that odd and send me home ....  I have done this 3 times now...
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on this   I'm sure I'm passed my warranty on it as I didn't sew much the first year when I got it just didn't have the time now with a sewing space and our trip I'm sewing more and getting frustrated with the threader dropping   My other machine is fine it doesn't do it at all.



I am sorry to hear that your machine is giving you troubles. I hope someone here can help you with it.



TinkNH said:


> ugh I forgot how the DIS is filled with some judgmental a__________
> 
> please someone slap me if I ever stray out of this thread again.
> 
> I remember why I stopped coming to the DIS for several years now
> 
> I finished a big give dress today...pics after it arrives.  I am trying to find the motivation to clean the house but I am too cold and would rather snuggle up with a book and some tea



Awww I am sorry to hear that you had problems with some not so nice people here.  I look forward to seeing your Big Give dress!


----------



## dianemom2

tpettie said:


> it's the lever one the shop guy says it's magnetically held into place...  I feel like the vibrations from the embroidery are shaking it loose all the time...
> Calling Brother is a good idea I will do that tuesday I was just seeing if this was a common problem that maybe there was a trick to fixing it...



The lever kind breaks very frequently.  When I take my machine in for a "tune up" they always fix it.  But it breaks again within a week or two.  There seems to be some kind of flaw in the design.  Maybe you can get in touch with Brother and see if they have found a way to fix it.  I'd love to know if you find something out!


----------



## GrammytoMany

OMGoodness....I can't believe how long it's been since I checked in on the Disboard.  Life just got in the way.   

Andrea, I hope you are okay....spider bite!!!  My mother was bitten by a spider just above her ankle on Monday afternoon and on Tuesday morning she had red streaks on her leg and foot and her leg was swollen and she couldn't stand to put weight on her foot.   The doctor put her on an antibiotic for it.  

SO MANY SUPER CUTE OUTFITS!!!!!  I've sewn a little skirt with crayons on it for one of my granddaughters since we've been back from Disney.  I think I need to make something soon...I really enjoy sewing...relaxing to me.


----------



## DMGeurts

4monkeys said:


> I was so excited to sew a skirt for my niece and some shirts.. I wasnt quite able to finish and post. Allison was admitted to the hospital again tonight!  Please keep her in your prayers! Happy sewing. I love to see everything, it brightens my day



I am so sorry that Allison is back in the hospital.    I hope she is feeling better soon.



jockey said:


> Here is the camera strap cover I made.....my husband said it looked like a sweat band....!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I am very pleased with it



I like it!  Great job!



TinkNH said:


> ugh I forgot how the DIS is filled with some judgmental a__________
> 
> please someone slap me if I ever stray out of this thread again.
> 
> I remember why I stopped coming to the DIS for several years now
> 
> I finished a big give dress today...pics after it arrives.  I am trying to find the motivation to clean the house but I am too cold and would rather snuggle up with a book and some tea



I am sorry...  I know I don't venture too many places either.  

I do actually have a couple of small projects to share...

First off is a wallet/lanyard combo that someone ordered:






Then, my prototype GAC Pouch, I can't show pictures of the back, because it has my label on it and photobucket isn't cooperating with my edits - but there's a clear vinyl window on the back, so the GAC is mostly waterproof and doesn't have to be taken out each time it needs to be shown.






And a Messenger bag:






D~


----------



## PurpleEars

DMGeurts said:


> I do actually have a couple of small projects to share...
> 
> First off is a wallet/lanyard combo that someone ordered:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, my prototype GAC Pouch, I can't show pictures of the back, because it has my label on it and photobucket isn't cooperating with my edits - but there's a clear vinyl window on the back, so the GAC is mostly waterproof and doesn't have to be taken out each time it needs to be shown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Messenger bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



You call these SMALL projects?! I guess your idea of small is like my idea of large . I really like the Stitch bag!

I just want to hop on and say "Happy Canadian Thanksgiving" to everyone. This is our Thanksgiving weekend and I certainly have a lot to be thankful for this year. My apple pie is thawing right now and I need to bake it before heading over to the in-law's this afternoon (I made 14 pies over the last 2 weekends, all by hand). Oh I made a casserole carrier yesterday so I can take my pie in style. My MIL and my grandma-in-law both sew and they are always curious about my current projects (Grandma used to teach quilting classes and she gave me a lot of materials when she moved here). I need to take a picture of the carrier when I pack up the pie.


----------



## LilnStitchy

DMGeurts said:


> I am so sorry that Allison is back in the hospital.    I hope she is feeling better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I like it!  Great job!
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry...  I know I don't venture too many places either.
> 
> I do actually have a couple of small projects to share...
> 
> First off is a wallet/lanyard combo that someone ordered:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, my prototype GAC Pouch, I can't show pictures of the back, because it has my label on it and photobucket isn't cooperating with my edits - but there's a clear vinyl window on the back, so the GAC is mostly waterproof and doesn't have to be taken out each time it needs to be shown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Messenger bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Oh my goodness. These are adorable. What wonderful work!


----------



## LilnStitchy

jockey said:


> Here is the camera strap cover I made.....my husband said it looked like a sweat band....!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I am very pleased with it


I luuurve the pink polka dots. Fantastic


----------



## cogero

you know I love your projects D especially partial to the stitch messenger since that is Miss Cs


----------



## LilnStitchy

It only took me 2.5 hours to complete (or there about). I sat down around 8 and was done around 10:30. I was watching a show as well. I purchased two pillowcases, 1 in a leopard print and 1 polka dot. The material was microfiber. For some reason I didn't see anything that caught my eye in the fabric aisle at Walmart for her dress. I ran into a few problems: hemming, ribbon hole size, and width of the dress. The hemming is what took forever for me, specifically around the armholes as they are curved, the hemming for the other parts were easy. I kept sewing and then cutting the threads because they were bunched. On one side I just gave up, but it isn't noticeable under the arm and because the dress bunches. The tutorial I followed didn't cut the width of the pillowcase down so the dress is really wide. The tutorial also used a thinner ribbon than what I originally wanted, thankfully I had thinner ribbon to use. When I realized it there wasn't enough fabric to make a larger opening for the big ribbon. The dress is an inch shorter then I wanted, I had a mishap with my rotary cutter. All my fingers are intact however, and I managed not to prick myself once. I found the fabric difficult to work with. It wouldn't take to folding in small areas well. At least I hope it was the fabric and not my skills. Next time I will be sure to purchase a less slippery fabric. Okay, sorry for the long rant. On with the pictures, she'll have to wear shorts or pants under this but I'm satisfied as this was my first sewing project ever.


----------



## pequele

TinkNH said:
			
		

> ugh I forgot how the DIS is filled with some judgmental a__________
> 
> please someone slap me if I ever stray out of this thread again.
> 
> I remember why I stopped coming to the DIS for several years now
> 
> I finished a big give dress today...pics after it arrives.  I am trying to find the motivation to clean the house but I am too cold and would rather snuggle up with a book and some tea



Yeh I get that from most of the bigger threads where a question is asked. NEVER felt that from this board thankfully. I've just been in hiding as I haven't made anything Disney yet. I finished (with the help from my mom) my son's 1st bowling shirt. But it is Sesame! We ate going down this weekend to celebrate his bday there. Turned out really cute. Got tons of fabric for Disney ones to start though  also am working on a Bubble Guppies shirt for his party at home the following weekend. Nothing Disney yet. Soon because after this Sesame trip the count down to our Christmas at Disney is ON!!!


----------



## love to stitch

DMGeurts said:


> I am so sorry that Allison is back in the hospital.    I hope she is feeling better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I like it!  Great job!
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry...  I know I don't venture too many places either.
> 
> I do actually have a couple of small projects to share...
> 
> First off is a wallet/lanyard combo that someone ordered:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, my prototype GAC Pouch, I can't show pictures of the back, because it has my label on it and photobucket isn't cooperating with my edits - but there's a clear vinyl window on the back, so the GAC is mostly waterproof and doesn't have to be taken out each time it needs to be shown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Messenger bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Those look great!



LilnStitchy said:


> It only took me 2.5 hours to complete (or there about). I sat down around 8 and was done around 10:30. I was watching a show as well. I purchased two pillowcases, 1 in a leopard print and 1 polka dot. The material was microfiber. For some reason I didn't see anything that caught my eye in the fabric aisle at Walmart for her dress. I ran into a few problems: hemming, ribbon hole size, and width of the dress. The hemming is what took forever for me, specifically around the armholes as they are curved, the hemming for the other parts were easy. I kept sewing and then cutting the threads because they were bunched. On one side I just gave up, but it isn't noticeable under the arm and because the dress bunches. The tutorial I followed didn't cut the width of the pillowcase down so the dress is really wide. The tutorial also used a thinner ribbon than what I originally wanted, thankfully I had thinner ribbon to use. When I realized it there wasn't enough fabric to make a larger opening for the big ribbon. The dress is an inch shorter then I wanted, I had a mishap with my rotary cutter. All my fingers are intact however, and I managed not to prick myself once. I found the fabric difficult to work with. It wouldn't take to folding in small areas well. At least I hope it was the fabric and not my skills. Next time I will be sure to purchase a less slippery fabric. Okay, sorry for the long rant. On with the pictures, she'll have to wear shorts or pants under this but I'm satisfied as this was my first sewing project ever.



Very cute, you did a great job.


----------



## dianemom2

DMGeurts said:


> First off is a wallet/lanyard combo that someone ordered:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


As usual, your things are marvelous and incredible!  You are such a talented seamstres!!!



PurpleEars said:


> I just want to hop on and say "Happy Canadian Thanksgiving" to everyone. This is our Thanksgiving weekend and I certainly have a lot to be thankful for this year. My apple pie is thawing right now and I need to bake it before heading over to the in-law's this afternoon (I made 14 pies over the last 2 weekends, all by hand). Oh I made a casserole carrier yesterday so I can take my pie in style.  I need to take a picture of the carrier when I pack up the pie.


Wow, 14 pies!  I'm not much of a pie baker.  My SIL always bring the pies to my house for our Thanksgiving.  I hope you have a wonderful holiday!  And definitely make sure you post a picture of your pie carrier so we can see it.



LilnStitchy said:


> It only took me 2.5 hours to complete (or there about). I sat down around 8 and was done around 10:30. I was watching a show as well. I purchased two pillowcases, 1 in a leopard print and 1 polka dot. The material was microfiber. For some reason I didn't see anything that caught my eye in the fabric aisle at Walmart for her dress. I ran into a few problems: hemming, ribbon hole size, and width of the dress. The hemming is what took forever for me, specifically around the armholes as they are curved, the hemming for the other parts were easy.  I had a mishap with my rotary cutter. All my fingers are intact however, and I managed not to prick myself once.


The dress looks wonderful and I am very glad that you finished it with all your fingers intact!  It didn't seem to take you very long to make and it looks adorable.  Next time you might try using bias tape under the arms instead of trying to hem it by folding it.  Bias tape works very well on curves.  Try checking youtube for some videos that show you how to use it.  It is pretty easy.  For a first project, you did an amazing job!  And your little girl is a real cutie!



pequele said:


> I finished (with the help from my mom) my son's 1st bowling shirt. But it is Sesame! We ate going down this weekend to celebrate his bday there. Turned out really cute.


Sesame Place sounds like lots of fun.  And we don't care if the sewing is Disney sewing or not.  We LOVE pictures so let's see some!


----------



## DMGeurts

LilnStitchy said:


> It only took me 2.5 hours to complete (or there about). I sat down around 8 and was done around 10:30. I was watching a show as well. I purchased two pillowcases, 1 in a leopard print and 1 polka dot. The material was microfiber. For some reason I didn't see anything that caught my eye in the fabric aisle at Walmart for her dress. I ran into a few problems: hemming, ribbon hole size, and width of the dress. The hemming is what took forever for me, specifically around the armholes as they are curved, the hemming for the other parts were easy. I kept sewing and then cutting the threads because they were bunched. On one side I just gave up, but it isn't noticeable under the arm and because the dress bunches. The tutorial I followed didn't cut the width of the pillowcase down so the dress is really wide. The tutorial also used a thinner ribbon than what I originally wanted, thankfully I had thinner ribbon to use. When I realized it there wasn't enough fabric to make a larger opening for the big ribbon. The dress is an inch shorter then I wanted, I had a mishap with my rotary cutter. All my fingers are intact however, and I managed not to prick myself once. I found the fabric difficult to work with. It wouldn't take to folding in small areas well. At least I hope it was the fabric and not my skills. Next time I will be sure to purchase a less slippery fabric. Okay, sorry for the long rant. On with the pictures, she'll have to wear shorts or pants under this but I'm satisfied as this was my first sewing project ever.



I think it turned out great - and your dd is precious!  



PurpleEars said:


> You call these SMALL projects?! I guess your idea of small is like my idea of large . I really like the Stitch bag!
> 
> I just want to hop on and say "Happy Canadian Thanksgiving" to everyone. This is our Thanksgiving weekend and I certainly have a lot to be thankful for this year. My apple pie is thawing right now and I need to bake it before heading over to the in-law's this afternoon (I made 14 pies over the last 2 weekends, all by hand). Oh I made a casserole carrier yesterday so I can take my pie in style. My MIL and my grandma-in-law both sew and they are always curious about my current projects (Grandma used to teach quilting classes and she gave me a lot of materials when she moved here). I need to take a picture of the carrier when I pack up the pie.



Thanks!    Happy Thanksgiving to you!!!  I hope you'll show pictures of your casserole carrier...  That sounds awesome!



dianemom2 said:


> As usual, your things are marvelous and incredible!  You are such a talented seamstres!!!



Thanks Diane - but you are an amazing seamstress yourself.  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

cogero said:


> you know I love your projects D especially partial to the stitch messenger since that is Miss Cs



  Thanks Chiara...



pequele said:


> Yeh I get that from most of the bigger threads where a question is asked. NEVER felt that from this board thankfully. I've just been in hiding as I haven't made anything Disney yet. I finished (with the help from my mom) my son's 1st bowling shirt. But it is Sesame! We ate going down this weekend to celebrate his bday there. Turned out really cute. Got tons of fabric for Disney ones to start though  also am working on a Bubble Guppies shirt for his party at home the following weekend. Nothing Disney yet. Soon because after this Sesame trip the count down to our Christmas at Disney is ON!!!



I would love to see anything that anyone makes - Disney or not.

D~


----------



## pyrxtc

DMGeurts said:


> I do actually have a couple of small projects to share...
> 
> First off is a wallet/lanyard combo that someone ordered:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, my prototype GAC Pouch, I can't show pictures of the back, because it has my label on it and photobucket isn't cooperating with my edits - but there's a clear vinyl window on the back, so the GAC is mostly waterproof and doesn't have to be taken out each time it needs to be shown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Messenger bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Awesome work as always. It's your stuff that makes me really want to get an embroidery machine but I need to work on my sewing first and then learn to use my serger.



PurpleEars said:


> I just want to hop on and say "Happy Canadian Thanksgiving" to everyone. This is our Thanksgiving weekend and I certainly have a lot to be thankful for this year. My apple pie is thawing right now and I need to bake it before heading over to the in-law's this afternoon (I made 14 pies over the last 2 weekends, all by hand). Oh I made a casserole carrier yesterday so I can take my pie in style. My MIL and my grandma-in-law both sew and they are always curious about my current projects (Grandma used to teach quilting classes and she gave me a lot of materials when she moved here). I need to take a picture of the carrier when I pack up the pie.



Happy Thanksgiving !!! I've never made more than 1 or 2 pies at a time and mostly we just buy them. I'm sure everyone will love yours. Can't wait to see the carrier.



LilnStitchy said:


> It only took me 2.5 hours to complete (or there about). I sat down around 8 and was done around 10:30. I was watching a show as well. I purchased two pillowcases, 1 in a leopard print and 1 polka dot. The material was microfiber. For some reason I didn't see anything that caught my eye in the fabric aisle at Walmart for her dress. I ran into a few problems: hemming, ribbon hole size, and width of the dress. The hemming is what took forever for me, specifically around the armholes as they are curved, the hemming for the other parts were easy. I kept sewing and then cutting the threads because they were bunched. On one side I just gave up, but it isn't noticeable under the arm and because the dress bunches. The tutorial I followed didn't cut the width of the pillowcase down so the dress is really wide. The tutorial also used a thinner ribbon than what I originally wanted, thankfully I had thinner ribbon to use. When I realized it there wasn't enough fabric to make a larger opening for the big ribbon. The dress is an inch shorter then I wanted, I had a mishap with my rotary cutter. All my fingers are intact however, and I managed not to prick myself once. I found the fabric difficult to work with. It wouldn't take to folding in small areas well. At least I hope it was the fabric and not my skills. Next time I will be sure to purchase a less slippery fabric. Okay, sorry for the long rant. On with the pictures, she'll have to wear shorts or pants under this but I'm satisfied as this was my first sewing project ever.



The dress looks cute. I don't think I've made one using an actual pillowcase yet though. Great job !



DMGeurts said:


> I would love to see anything that anyone makes - Disney or not.
> 
> D~



I think we all agree with this. 

I have a pic to share or two. Not sewing but I did use my book this weekend and traced out my first Feliz pattern, now to pick fabric and add seams. I hope I did it right.

This is what I did today in NH. Well, technically this beach is in MA. It was 52 degrees outside and quite windy and we do it this weekend every year.






Yes, they are running out of the water. DS11 was up past his waist in the water. They were in and out for 30 minutes or so before making a sandcastle on the beach.

I just thought you all might like this one too.






I hope sharing non-sewing pics is okay. This last one is a great video.




I've got to help my DS finish his totes for Halloween and I need to cut out my friends DD's dress and sew it together. Should be a quick one.


----------



## PurpleEars

LilnStitchy said:


> It only took me 2.5 hours to complete (or there about). I sat down around 8 and was done around 10:30. I was watching a show as well. I purchased two pillowcases, 1 in a leopard print and 1 polka dot. The material was microfiber. For some reason I didn't see anything that caught my eye in the fabric aisle at Walmart for her dress. I ran into a few problems: hemming, ribbon hole size, and width of the dress. The hemming is what took forever for me, specifically around the armholes as they are curved, the hemming for the other parts were easy. I kept sewing and then cutting the threads because they were bunched. On one side I just gave up, but it isn't noticeable under the arm and because the dress bunches. The tutorial I followed didn't cut the width of the pillowcase down so the dress is really wide. The tutorial also used a thinner ribbon than what I originally wanted, thankfully I had thinner ribbon to use. When I realized it there wasn't enough fabric to make a larger opening for the big ribbon. The dress is an inch shorter then I wanted, I had a mishap with my rotary cutter. All my fingers are intact however, and I managed not to prick myself once. I found the fabric difficult to work with. It wouldn't take to folding in small areas well. At least I hope it was the fabric and not my skills. Next time I will be sure to purchase a less slippery fabric. Okay, sorry for the long rant. On with the pictures, she'll have to wear shorts or pants under this but I'm satisfied as this was my first sewing project ever.



Thanks for sharing your sewing adventures with us. You did a great job with your first sewing project especially given the material you worked with. Good job on not pricking or hurting yourself in the process. I manage to do that more often than I care to admit.



pequele said:


> Yeh I get that from most of the bigger threads where a question is asked. NEVER felt that from this board thankfully. I've just been in hiding as I haven't made anything Disney yet. I finished (with the help from my mom) my son's 1st bowling shirt. But it is Sesame! We ate going down this weekend to celebrate his bday there. Turned out really cute. Got tons of fabric for Disney ones to start though  also am working on a Bubble Guppies shirt for his party at home the following weekend. Nothing Disney yet. Soon because after this Sesame trip the count down to our Christmas at Disney is ON!!!



Hooray for the first bowling shirt! Please post pictures of bowling shirt. We like seeing pictures even if they are not Disney related!



dianemom2 said:


> Wow, 14 pies!  I'm not much of a pie baker.  My SIL always bring the pies to my house for our Thanksgiving.  I hope you have a wonderful holiday!  And definitely make sure you post a picture of your pie carrier so we can see it.





DMGeurts said:


> Thanks!    Happy Thanksgiving to you!!!  I hope you'll show pictures of your casserole carrier...  That sounds awesome!
> D~





pyrxtc said:


> Happy Thanksgiving !!! I've never made more than 1 or 2 pies at a time and mostly we just buy them. I'm sure everyone will love yours. Can't wait to see the carrier.



Thanks everyone. We only get nice apples inexpensively for a few weeks a year so I tend to stock up and make pies for the whole year. We had a nice dinner and conversation after dinner. This is my contribution to Thanksgiving dinner:




And the pie nicely packed up, ready to go:




It is Aunt Ellie's Casserole Cover on ymct. I got the pattern when it was on super sale. It was very easy to put together. I used scraps of quilt batt to line the material (instead of fusible fleece). I was glad that I had a walking foot on my machine as the material was quite thick.



pyrxtc said:


> I have a pic to share or two. Not sewing but I did use my book this weekend and traced out my first Feliz pattern, now to pick fabric and add seams. I hope I did it right.
> 
> This is what I did today in NH. Well, technically this beach is in MA. It was 52 degrees outside and quite windy and we do it this weekend every year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are running out of the water. DS11 was up past his waist in the water. They were in and out for 30 minutes or so before making a sandcastle on the beach.
> 
> I just thought you all might like this one too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got to help my DS finish his totes for Halloween and I need to cut out my friends DD's dress and sew it together. Should be a quick one.



Looks like you had a great day at the beach. It was certainly too cold today for us to think about the beach (just above freezing). I look forward to seeing your Feliz (and the totes).


----------



## love to stitch

PurpleEars said:


> Thanks everyone. We only get nice apples inexpensively for a few weeks a year so I tend to stock up and make pies for the whole year. We had a nice dinner and conversation after dinner. This is my contribution to Thanksgiving dinner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the pie nicely packed up, ready to go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is Aunt Ellie's Casserole Cover on ymct. I got the pattern when it was on super sale. It was very easy to put together. I used scraps of quilt batt to line the material (instead of fusible fleece). I was glad that I had a walking foot on my machine as the material was quite thick.



Your pie looks yummy and the carrier is very pretty.


----------



## DMGeurts

pyrxtc said:


> Awesome work as always. It's your stuff that makes me really want to get an embroidery machine but I need to work on my sewing first and then learn to use my serger.



Aww... thanks.  I just wanted to mention...  You do realize that everything I do is hand applique - right?  The only reason I mention this, is because for my first several months of sewing, I just assumed that I needed an expensive embroidery machine to make the characters...  I didn't realize that you could hand applique them on a regular machine - a bit more time consuming, and a bit more skill - but it can be done.    Heather Sue's Most Awesome Hand Applique tutorial on page 1 of this thread is how I learned, and probably the best tutorial I have ever found.  Highly recommend you give it a try.  

These are my 2 machines... 

Patience is my sewing machine - I do everything with her.  But she is straight stitch only:






Mr. Rocket is my applique machine...  He does all of my applique work:






I also have a serger, but I rarely use it (I really need to make a nicer cover for it...  Hmmm... Maybe soon?)









pyrxtc said:


> I have a pic to share or two. Not sewing but I did use my book this weekend and traced out my first Feliz pattern, now to pick fabric and add seams. I hope I did it right.



I am sure you did fine.    As long as you remembered to add your seam allowance when you traced.    The Feliz is an amazing pattern - you will love it!



pyrxtc said:


> This is what I did today in NH. Well, technically this beach is in MA. It was 52 degrees outside and quite windy and we do it this weekend every year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are running out of the water. DS11 was up past his waist in the water. They were in and out for 30 minutes or so before making a sandcastle on the beach.
> 
> I just thought you all might like this one too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got to help my DS finish his totes for Halloween and I need to cut out my friends DD's dress and sew it together. Should be a quick one.



Awesome pictures - what a gorgeous day you had!



PurpleEars said:


> Thanks for sharing your sewing adventures with us. You did a great job with your first sewing project especially given the material you worked with. Good job on not pricking or hurting yourself in the process. I manage to do that more often than I care to admit.
> 
> Hooray for the first bowling shirt! Please post pictures of bowling shirt. We like seeing pictures even if they are not Disney related!
> 
> Thanks everyone. We only get nice apples inexpensively for a few weeks a year so I tend to stock up and make pies for the whole year. We had a nice dinner and conversation after dinner. This is my contribution to Thanksgiving dinner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the pie nicely packed up, ready to go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is Aunt Ellie's Casserole Cover on ymct. I got the pattern when it was on super sale. It was very easy to put together. I used scraps of quilt batt to line the material (instead of fusible fleece). I was glad that I had a walking foot on my machine as the material was quite thick.



Your pie looks simply AMAZING...  You are making me hungry for an American Thanksgiving meal...  

Love the caserole cover!  That is awesome...  I may need to make one of those too...

D~


----------



## pyrxtc

DMGeurts said:


> Aww... thanks.  I just wanted to mention...  You do realize that everything I do is hand applique - right?  The only reason I mention this, is because for my first several months of sewing, I just assumed that I needed an expensive embroidery machine to make the characters...  I didn't realize that you could hand applique them on a regular machine - a bit more time consuming, and a bit more skill - but it can be done.    Heather Sue's Most Awesome Hand Applique tutorial on page 1 of this thread is how I learned, and probably the best tutorial I have ever found.  Highly recommend you give it a try.
> 
> These are my 2 machines...
> 
> Patience is my sewing machine - I do everything with her.  But she is straight stitch only:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Rocket is my applique machine...  He does all of my applique work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a serger, but I rarely use it (I really need to make a nicer cover for it...  Hmmm... Maybe soon?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you did fine.    As long as you remembered to add your seam allowance when you traced.    The Feliz is an amazing pattern - you will love it!
> Awesome pictures - what a gorgeous day you had! D~



I did not realize you hand did these. WOW !!

I didn't add it as I traced so I have to go back and do that but I do have a wheel cutter with a guide on it that I was planning on using to cut it out with a seam on it. I am thinking I want to make an "Alice in Wonderland" themed dress but I still need a few more fabric designs so I guess it will have to wait and I'll have to try something else for my first one. this is what I have so far...





I went a little overboard buying fabric at the sale this weekend too..... 









close up of top fabrics













A close up of those flowered fabrics in the middle





And some curtains I found at Goodwill. haven't decided if I'm keeping them curtains since they are already done and nicely lined but unfinished on bottom edge of one or taking them apart to use the fabric.














sorry it's a little image heavy. Looking for idea's for the Alice dress using fabrics found in stores. I'm gong to incorporate baby blue and some white but would love some fun butterflies, or caterpillars, or rabbits, or even white and red roses. Thanks!


----------



## dianemom2

pyrxtc said:


> Awesome work as always. It's your stuff that makes me really want to get an embroidery machine but I need to work on my sewing first and then learn to use my serger.
> 
> 
> This is what I did today in NH. Well, technically this beach is in MA. It was 52 degrees outside and quite windy and we do it this weekend every year.


I was going to tell you that Dorine does all her appliques by hand.  She is amazing!  But I see she explained that to you herself 

BRRRRRR!  52 degrees is way to cold for me to visit the beach.  But it looks like you and your kids had a wonderful time!



PurpleEars said:


> Thanks everyone. We only get nice apples inexpensively for a few weeks a year so I tend to stock up and make pies for the whole year. We had a nice dinner and conversation after dinner. This is my contribution to Thanksgiving dinner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the pie nicely packed up, ready to go:


Glad that you had a nice holiday.  Your pie looks delicious!  And the pie carrier is so pretty.  I never know how to transport my casseroles without burning myself.  I might need to make one of those!



DMGeurts said:


> Aww... thanks.  I just wanted to mention...  You do realize that everything I do is hand applique - right?  The only reason I mention this, is because for my first several months of sewing, I just assumed that I needed an expensive embroidery machine to make the characters...  I didn't realize that you could hand applique them on a regular machine - a bit more time consuming, and a bit more skill - but it can be done.    Heather Sue's Most Awesome Hand Applique tutorial on page 1 of this thread is how I learned, and probably the best tutorial I have ever found.  Highly recommend you give it a try.
> D~


You do the best hand appliques!  They are so detailed and expressive.  I can't even figure out the satin stitch on my machine.  LOL!  Thank goodness that I do have an embroidery machine.



pyrxtc said:


> I am thinking I want to make an "Alice in Wonderland" themed dress but I still need a few more fabric designs so I guess it will have to wait and I'll have to try something else for my first one. this is what I have so far...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went a little overboard buying fabric at the sale this weekend too.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some curtains I found at Goodwill. haven't decided if I'm keeping them curtains since they are already done and nicely lined but unfinished on bottom edge of one or taking them apart to use the fabric.


It looks like you got some nice fabrics on sale this week.  What do you plan to do with them?  The curtains from goodwill were a great find too.  Beth, who used to visit us on here all the time, used to find great stuff like that too and turn it into dresses for all her granddaughters.  

I like what you have picked out for your Alice themed dress so far.  I haven't seen anything with caterpillars or roses recently.  Joanns has had some pretty butterfly fabric in their calico collection before.  I think they still have it.


----------



## kasedroz

They're not clothes but are wearable but I wanted to share them with everyone! These are my girls Christmas themed flip flops for our vacation in December! 






Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Meshell2002

Wendy- so sorry for Bridgie's family...thanks for letting us know, that was the first give I participated in.

so much cute stuff posted WTMTQ and catch up!

Diane...yes I've been sewing for the baby, and taught myself how to knit too!  None of it's disney related....I need to get pics of DD in her halloween costume though....she's going to be Jessie....I upcycled some of DS outgrown clothes and embelished them 

Here's some baby related stuff....not everything...but most.

Dedication gown, Lucy is modeling the bonnet, she needed something to do.










recovered pillow for nursery






made flannel burpies, embelished some too...gotta use that embroidery machine for something!





knitted sweater set






Made myself "4th trimester" dress....I'm about 32 weeks in this photo.....so couldn't wear the dress now cause the hem would ride up too much, but it will be great for next month!





ok thanks to pics of the apple pie now I want one too! it looks great! LOL!


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

Hello All! This is my second post LOL I am brand new to sewing but I love the appliques and found HeatherSue's Hand Appliqueing tutorial to be the BEST! So I thought I would share what I made. 

I made this without the bond or stabilizer because I was too impatient to wait. 
The skirt was made from the WORST tutorial ever. This was skirt number 4. I learned a lot though! I learned what Selvedge to Selvedge meant and the skirt turned out a lot fuller!





This was my second applique/sewing project using the proper material BUT I put the bow on Minnie upside down. Oops. 





My newest creation. I think I have how to make this skirt down so I could do it in my sleep! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These are the only things I have ever sewn so I am still learning a lot. My MIL is helping me put together a toddler Christmas dress so I am learning to sew from a pattern too.


----------



## kbarrett

I've been lurking looking at all your gorgeous creations for a while! I'm a newbie at sewing and after being inspired by all of you I've made trick or treat bags, my DS6 caterpillar (Alice in Wonderland cartoon) costume for MNSSHP, my husbands Mad hatter shirt (appliqued that's to the tutorial yall posted) and a Halloween shower curtain. I'm looking forward to learning more and I have one question.... When you applique what do you use to for lack of a better word "pad" the the thread on the inside of the item so it's not so scratchy?


----------



## sewmess

pryxtc: Those fabrics beg for an Alice Dress & hopefully you'll be able to find some good complimentaries at a good price.  I'm quite jealous of all your new fabric.  I was planning on going to take advatage of the sales yesterday, but DH got sick and I ended up running to the pharmacy for him instead.

I did stop by a thrift store and picked up about 4 yards of various materials for about 4 dollars.  Some of it is licensed NFL stuff (older, but it's got the important teams for the family.)

4hppycamprs: Great stuff there!  I'm always ready to dive into new projects without always waiting for the proper stuff.  That's what I call winging it.  and I'm a Winging It queen.


----------



## Meshell2002

kbarrett said:


> I've been lurking looking at all your gorgeous creations for a while! I'm a newbie at sewing and after being inspired by all of you I've made trick or treat bags, my DS6 caterpillar (Alice in Wonderland cartoon) costume for MNSSHP, my husbands Mad hatter shirt (appliqued that's to the tutorial yall posted) and a Halloween shower curtain. I'm looking forward to learning more and I have one question.... When you applique what do you use to for lack of a better word "pad" the the thread on the inside of the item so it's not so scratchy?



I use stabilizer for machine embroidery....if you use cut away it's pretty soft (best for tshirts) if you are doing hand embroidery you can buy sulky's tender touch (in the stabilizer section sold by the role in sewing stores) that irons on to cover the back....I also use it on baby items or if someone has sensory issues.


----------



## dianemom2

kasedroz said:


> They're not clothes but are wearable but I wanted to share them with everyone! These are my girls Christmas themed flip flops for our vacation in December!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


Those are very cute! 



Meshell2002 said:


> Diane...yes I've been sewing for the baby, and taught myself how to knit too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> recovered pillow for nursery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made flannel burpies, embelished some too...gotta use that embroidery machine for something!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knitted sweater set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made myself "4th trimester" dress....I'm about 32 weeks in this photo.....so couldn't wear the dress now cause the hem would ride up too much, but it will be great for next month!


All the baby things are wonderful.  The dress and bonnet are amazing! And the little outfit that you knitted is so cute and so are the burpies (which I'm sure will get plenty of use!!!)  I really like your "4th trimester" dress.  I definitely could have used something like that, especially after my 2nd daughter was born.  Having 2 babies in less than 1 year left me looking pregnant for about 3 months after the second one was born.  It really took my stomach muscles some time to look normal again.   I'd love to see how you upcycled stuff into a Jessie costume.




4HppyCamprs said:


> Hello All! This is my second post LOL I am brand new to sewing but I love the appliques and found HeatherSue's Hand Appliqueing tutorial to be the BEST! So I thought I would share what I made.


Your stuff looks great!  Each thing you posted shows that you've gained more skills and they are all adorable.  I've been sewing for a while but still don't do hand appliques so good for you for learning to do them right off the bat!



kbarrett said:


> I've been lurking looking at all your gorgeous creations for a while! I'm a newbie at sewing and after being inspired by all of you I've made trick or treat bags, my DS6 caterpillar (Alice in Wonderland cartoon) costume for MNSSHP, my husbands Mad hatter shirt (appliqued that's to the tutorial yall posted) and a Halloween shower curtain. I'm looking forward to learning more and I have one question.... When you applique what do you use to for lack of a better word "pad" the the thread on the inside of the item so it's not so scratchy?


I buy Sulky's Tender Touch and iron over the back of the appliques.  It keeps the scratchy stuff away from the skin.

Here is what I finished today.  A dancing cow jumper/dress.  This was the first time I made my own bias tape and it was very easy.  I just used the method with the needle and the ironing board.  It was simple!





Here is a close up of the dancing cow applique.  It is hard to see but the dark pink vertical stripes on the skirt have a cow, a cat and a frog wearing ballet tutus and dancing.  I wanted a dancing cow for the bodice but I already had this cow design so I just added the tutu after it was stitched out.





Also, tonight is the launch that I talked about previously.  I can't wait until it is over so I can share pictures of my launch dresses with you.  I was very happy with how they turned out.


----------



## VBAndrea

Just a quick drive by as I did a speed read of everything.  I love everyone's creations!  The apple pie looks scrumptious!  It's my fav pie!  

Diane, I tried bias tape with the needle and ironing board method and mine didn't work at all   I'm jealous that yours turned out so good.

I am working on a Halloween set for dd -- appliqued the shirt yesterday and started the jeans.  I didn't do anything on it today though.  Now my neck/shoulder/jaw is sore and stiff and my arm is a bit sore too.  You will all be glad to know I am going to the doctor's late tomorrow afternoon -- it was the only time they could get me in.  Hopefully I just pinched a nerve, but I am not so convinced with all the weird viral symptoms I've had lately.  And my ha's are coming back too   I'm sure they'll tell me I have a virus or the flu and need to suck it up.  But I need some pain meds as the OTC doesn't cut it.


----------



## goteamwood

DMGeurts said:


> Aww... thanks.  I just wanted to mention...  You do realize that everything I do is hand applique - right?  The only reason I mention this, is because for my first several months of sewing, I just assumed that I needed an expensive embroidery machine to make the characters...  I didn't realize that you could hand applique them on a regular machine - a bit more time consuming, and a bit more skill - but it can be done.    Heather Sue's Most Awesome Hand Applique tutorial on page 1 of this thread is how I learned, and probably the best tutorial I have ever found.  Highly recommend you give it a try.
> 
> These are my 2 machines...
> 
> Patience is my sewing machine - I do everything with her.  But she is straight stitch only:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Rocket is my applique machine...  He does all of my applique work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a serger, but I rarely use it (I really need to make a nicer cover for it...  Hmmm... Maybe soon?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



First, in awe, like everyone else, that those are all hand appliqués. But second, holy cats that is a neat, amazing sewing area. In my mind mine looks like that, but in my reality it's me digging through piles of stuff to find scissors I JUST HAD!



pyrxtc said:


> I did not realize you hand did these. WOW !!
> 
> I didn't add it as I traced so I have to go back and do that but I do have a wheel cutter with a guide on it that I was planning on using to cut it out with a seam on it. I am thinking I want to make an "Alice in Wonderland" themed dress but I still need a few more fabric designs so I guess it will have to wait and I'll have to try something else for my first one. this is what I have so far...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went a little overboard buying fabric at the sale this weekend too.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of top fabrics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of those flowered fabrics in the middle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some curtains I found at Goodwill. haven't decided if I'm keeping them curtains since they are already done and nicely lined but unfinished on bottom edge of one or taking them apart to use the fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry it's a little image heavy. Looking for idea's for the Alice dress using fabrics found in stores. I'm gong to incorporate baby blue and some white but would love some fun butterflies, or caterpillars, or rabbits, or even white and red roses. Thanks!


Have you tried fabric.com? I found they have a good selection of stuff I have a hard time finding in other places, and I can almost always find a 15-25% off code on retailmenot which helps.



VBAndrea said:


> Just a quick drive by as I did a speed read of everything.  I love everyone's creations!  The apple pie looks scrumptious!  It's my fav pie!
> 
> Diane, I tried bias tape with the needle and ironing board method and mine didn't work at all   I'm jealous that yours turned out so good.
> 
> I am working on a Halloween set for dd -- appliqued the shirt yesterday and started the jeans.  I didn't do anything on it today though.  Now my neck/shoulder/jaw is sore and stiff and my arm is a bit sore too.  You will all be glad to know I am going to the doctor's late tomorrow afternoon -- it was the only time they could get me in.  Hopefully I just pinched a nerve, but I am not so convinced with all the weird viral symptoms I've had lately.  And my ha's are coming back too   I'm sure they'll tell me I have a virus or the flu and need to suck it up.  But I need some pain meds as the OTC doesn't cut it.



I really hope they have some answers for you, or if not at least something with a little more kick. Feel better soon!


----------



## goteamwood

goteamwood said:


> First, in awe, like everyone else, that those are all hand appliqués. But second, holy cats that is a neat, amazing sewing area. In my mind mine looks like that, but in my reality it's me digging through piles of stuff to find scissors I JUST HAD!
> 
> 
> Have you tried fabric.com? I found they have a good selection of stuff I have a hard time finding in other places, and I can almost always find a 15-25% off code on retailmenot which helps.
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope they have some answers for you, or if not at least something with a little more kick. Feel better soon!



Sorry I had to save before I was done, my kids were beating the heck out of each other. We just got back from 6 days in the middle of nowhere wisconsin, which was beautiful, relaxing and stressful all at once. Every night I just kept thinking of all the things I still want to get done before our trip less than 3 weeks away. But I got to spend my birthday in the woods without internet/cell reception and with my amazing husband and our equally amazing progeny. If you're interested in some amazing fall colors, I can't recommend enough Door County Wisconsin around the first week in October. Never disappoints. Though I can't wait for Florida in a couple weeks, it was a tad on the chilly side for my tastes... 




goteamwood.com for some of our pics if you're interested.

Am I a terrible mom that I wanted to put my kids in bed at 6 p.m. so I can get back into my sewing room for the 1st time in a week??


----------



## PurpleEars

love to stitch said:


> Your pie looks yummy and the carrier is very pretty.



Thanks. The pie disappeared very quickly and I came home with an empty pie plate last night. (yes, I know, I used a flan dish instead of a pie plate because I ran out of pie plates). The carrier worked really well for taking the pie.



DMGeurts said:


> These are my 2 machines...
> 
> Patience is my sewing machine - I do everything with her.  But she is straight stitch only:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Rocket is my applique machine...  He does all of my applique work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a serger, but I rarely use it (I really need to make a nicer cover for it...  Hmmm... Maybe soon?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your pie looks simply AMAZING...  You are making me hungry for an American Thanksgiving meal...
> 
> Love the caserole cover!  That is awesome...  I may need to make one of those too...
> 
> D~



Your sewing space looks very nice (I remember when you were decorating it). I think I may *need* to thaw another pie this weekend  (but we are having guests so it's ok).



pyrxtc said:


> I am thinking I want to make an "Alice in Wonderland" themed dress but I still need a few more fabric designs so I guess it will have to wait and I'll have to try something else for my first one. this is what I have so far...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went a little overboard buying fabric at the sale this weekend too.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some curtains I found at Goodwill. haven't decided if I'm keeping them curtains since they are already done and nicely lined but unfinished on bottom edge of one or taking them apart to use the fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry it's a little image heavy. Looking for idea's for the Alice dress using fabrics found in stores. I'm gong to incorporate baby blue and some white but would love some fun butterflies, or caterpillars, or rabbits, or even white and red roses. Thanks!



Looks like you are going to have a great Alice dress. Great finds on other fabrics too. I can't wait to see what you make with them!



dianemom2 said:


> Glad that you had a nice holiday.  Your pie looks delicious!  And the pie carrier is so pretty.  I never know how to transport my casseroles without burning myself.  I might need to make one of those!



The casserole carrier was very easy to put together. The bonus of having the carrier was that the pie stayed warm while it was being transported.



kasedroz said:


> They're not clothes but are wearable but I wanted to share them with everyone! These are my girls Christmas themed flip flops for our vacation in December!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Very cute! I hope you will have a great trip!



Meshell2002 said:


> Diane...yes I've been sewing for the baby, and taught myself how to knit too! None of it's disney related....I need to get pics of DD in her halloween costume though....she's going to be Jessie....I upcycled some of DS outgrown clothes and embelished them
> 
> Here's some baby related stuff....not everything...but most.
> 
> Dedication gown, Lucy is modeling the bonnet, she needed something to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> recovered pillow for nursery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made flannel burpies, embelished some too...gotta use that embroidery machine for something!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knitted sweater set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made myself "4th trimester" dress....I'm about 32 weeks in this photo.....so couldn't wear the dress now cause the hem would ride up too much, but it will be great for next month!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok thanks to pics of the apple pie now I want one too! it looks great! LOL!



Looks like you have been busy! The dress is very pretty. I hope the remainder of your pregnancy will go smoothly!



4HppyCamprs said:


> Hello All! This is my second post LOL I am brand new to sewing but I love the appliques and found HeatherSue's Hand Appliqueing tutorial to be the BEST! So I thought I would share what I made.
> 
> I made this without the bond or stabilizer because I was too impatient to wait.
> The skirt was made from the WORST tutorial ever. This was skirt number 4. I learned a lot though! I learned what Selvedge to Selvedge meant and the skirt turned out a lot fuller!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my second applique/sewing project using the proper material BUT I put the bow on Minnie upside down. Oops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My newest creation. I think I have how to make this skirt down so I could do it in my sleep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the only things I have ever sewn so I am still learning a lot. My MIL is helping me put together a toddler Christmas dress so I am learning to sew from a pattern too.



Great job on your first few sewing projects! I can't wait to see the Christmas dress!



kbarrett said:


> I've been lurking looking at all your gorgeous creations for a while! I'm a newbie at sewing and after being inspired by all of you I've made trick or treat bags, my DS6 caterpillar (Alice in Wonderland cartoon) costume for MNSSHP, my husbands Mad hatter shirt (appliqued that's to the tutorial yall posted) and a Halloween shower curtain. I'm looking forward to learning more and I have one question.... When you applique what do you use to for lack of a better word "pad" the the thread on the inside of the item so it's not so scratchy?



I think some stabilizers are pretty soft so you don't need to cover it up. I know some people do add something else when they sew for people with sensitive skin but I can't think of the product's name off the top of my head. I am sure someones else can tell you though.



dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I finished today.  A dancing cow jumper/dress.  This was the first time I made my own bias tape and it was very easy.  I just used the method with the needle and the ironing board.  It was simple!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of the dancing cow applique.  It is hard to see but the dark pink vertical stripes on the skirt have a cow, a cat and a frog wearing ballet tutus and dancing.  I wanted a dancing cow for the bodice but I already had this cow design so I just added the tutu after it was stitched out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, tonight is the launch that I talked about previously.  I can't wait until it is over so I can share pictures of my launch dresses with you.  I was very happy with how they turned out.



I like making my own bias tape so I am glad that you found a method that works well for you. I like how you added the tutu to the cow. It really ties the applique and the material together.



VBAndrea said:


> Just a quick drive by as I did a speed read of everything.  I love everyone's creations!  The apple pie looks scrumptious!  It's my fav pie!
> 
> I am working on a Halloween set for dd -- appliqued the shirt yesterday and started the jeans.  I didn't do anything on it today though.  Now my neck/shoulder/jaw is sore and stiff and my arm is a bit sore too.  You will all be glad to know I am going to the doctor's late tomorrow afternoon -- it was the only time they could get me in.  Hopefully I just pinched a nerve, but I am not so convinced with all the weird viral symptoms I've had lately.  And my ha's are coming back too   I'm sure they'll tell me I have a virus or the flu and need to suck it up.  But I need some pain meds as the OTC doesn't cut it.



I hope the doctor can figure out the source of the issues. I will be happy to mail you a pie (which I am sure will be thawed by the time it gets to you) if it helps to speed up your recovery.



goteamwood said:


> Sorry I had to save before I was done, my kids were beating the heck out of each other. We just got back from 6 days in the middle of nowhere wisconsin, which was beautiful, relaxing and stressful all at once. Every night I just kept thinking of all the things I still want to get done before our trip less than 3 weeks away. But I got to spend my birthday in the woods without internet/cell reception and with my amazing husband and our equally amazing progeny. If you're interested in some amazing fall colors, I can't recommend enough Door County Wisconsin around the first week in October. Never disappoints. Though I can't wait for Florida in a couple weeks, it was a tad on the chilly side for my tastes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goteamwood.com for some of our pics if you're interested.
> 
> Am I a terrible mom that I wanted to put my kids in bed at 6 p.m. so I can get back into my sewing room for the 1st time in a week??



It sounds like you have a great birthday. We used to live in Southwestern Ontario which also had amazing fall colours. I hope you will get to your sewing room soon!


----------



## pequele

DMGeurts said:


> Patience is my sewing machine - I do everything with her.  But she is straight stitch only:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Rocket is my applique machine...  He does all of my applique work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a serger, but I rarely use it (I really need to make a nicer cover for it...  Hmmm... Maybe soon?)



WOW I hope I could get my sewing/craft room to look this neat! Maybe if I just move, I can start with a clean room???



goteamwood said:


> Am I a terrible mom that I wanted to put my kids in bed at 6 p.m. so I can get back into my sewing room for the 1st time in a week??



BWHAHAHA...I've been trying to get my son into bed a little early to work on things...and I haven't even gone on vacation yet!

Everyone's stuff looks so awesome! LOVE the pie carrier, too! Not like I can make a pie to carry in it! 


 Like I said I have not sewn much for a bit only because of how hectic things have been lately. We got the diagnosis for my 3 yo son FINALLY, not that I am happy with it, but to know what we are dealing with and having the right team of physicians working with us at Boston Children's has made this a lot easier. He was diagnosed with the rare disease called Primary Ciliary Dyskinesia (PCD). October is actually PCD awareness month so I ask everyone who is reading this, PLEASE take just a few minutes and learn a bit about the disease by going to the PCD Foundation's website (don't think I can list it here) but if you put together PCDFoundation and add dot org to it, maybe YOU actually know one of the thousands who are undiagnosed and can help spread the word as well...ok back to my projects I recently started back up...non-Disney of course as our Sesame trip is this weekend and Bubble Guppies birthday is coming up!

The Bubble Guppies shirt is still a work in progress still but don't need it for another week and a half so I should have plenty of time. I have another birthday shirt to work on as well. The Sesame shirt he is all excited to wear this weekend for the 1st time!


----------



## pyrxtc

pequele said:


> BWHAHAHA...I've been trying to get my son into bed a little early to work on things...and I haven't even gone on vacation yet!
> 
> Like I said I have not sewn much for a bit only because of how hectic things have been lately. We got the diagnosis for my 3 yo son FINALLY, not that I am happy with it, but to know what we are dealing with and having the right team of physicians working with us at Boston Children's has made this a lot easier. He was diagnosed with the rare disease called Primary Ciliary Dyskinesia (PCD). October is actually PCD awareness month so I ask everyone who is reading this, PLEASE take just a few minutes and learn a bit about the disease by going to the PCD Foundation's website (don't think I can list it here) but if you put together PCDFoundation and add dot org to it, maybe YOU actually know one of the thousands who are undiagnosed and can help spread the word as well...ok back to my projects I recently started back up...non-Disney of course as our Sesame trip is this weekend and Bubble Guppies birthday is coming up!
> 
> The Bubble Guppies shirt is still a work in progress still but don't need it for another week and a half so I should have plenty of time. I have another birthday shirt to work on as well. The Sesame shirt he is all excited to wear this weekend for the 1st time!



Love the bowling shirt. he sure looks happy with it too. Great job. looks better than how mine came out, I can't get the front facing to stay down. never watched the Bubble Guppies but the characters look fun and are coming out nice.

I'm glad you got a diagnosis of something. Now that you know what you are dealing with, it can be done more effectively. I read a page or two from your link and it's scary how much it reminded me of my friends son and the problems they have been having getting him diagnosed with something. I sent her the link and she never heard of it but it sounds like the problems they've been having. I think your kids are the exact same age also.

I missed a few quotes but I'll try to get everyone.

Meshell2002.... love all the baby stuff and you look ready to be done. Once I get better at sewing, I really want to learn how to knit. Cute dress for yourself too.

4HppyCamprs..... the shirt/skirt sets are really cute. I think my favorite is the first one though. great job.

dianemom2...... I love that you put the tutu on the cow. It really does bring everything together and I hope the little girl who wears it loves it a bunch. Checked out the launch dresses last night and can't wait to be able to ask what some of the patterns were and maybe someone can answer because there were a few that I really want to do that design.

Cutting fabric today while doing laundry. Lazy day other than that.


----------



## love to stitch

DMGeurts said:


> Aww... thanks.  I just wanted to mention...  You do realize that everything I do is hand applique - right?  The only reason I mention this, is because for my first several months of sewing, I just assumed that I needed an expensive embroidery machine to make the characters...  I didn't realize that you could hand applique them on a regular machine - a bit more time consuming, and a bit more skill - but it can be done.    Heather Sue's Most Awesome Hand Applique tutorial on page 1 of this thread is how I learned, and probably the best tutorial I have ever found.  Highly recommend you give it a try.
> 
> These are my 2 machines...
> 
> Patience is my sewing machine - I do everything with her.  But she is straight stitch only:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Rocket is my applique machine...  He does all of my applique work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a serger, but I rarely use it (I really need to make a nicer cover for it...  Hmmm... Maybe soon?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Your sewing area is great. Your Mr. Rocket looks like the machine I learned to sew on and sometimes wish I still had.



pyrxtc said:


> I did not realize you hand did these. WOW !!
> 
> I didn't add it as I traced so I have to go back and do that but I do have a wheel cutter with a guide on it that I was planning on using to cut it out with a seam on it. I am thinking I want to make an "Alice in Wonderland" themed dress but I still need a few more fabric designs so I guess it will have to wait and I'll have to try something else for my first one. this is what I have so far...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went a little overboard buying fabric at the sale this weekend too.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of top fabrics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of those flowered fabrics in the middle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some curtains I found at Goodwill. haven't decided if I'm keeping them curtains since they are already done and nicely lined but unfinished on bottom edge of one or taking them apart to use the fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry it's a little image heavy. Looking for idea's for the Alice dress using fabrics found in stores. I'm gong to incorporate baby blue and some white but would love some fun butterflies, or caterpillars, or rabbits, or even white and red roses. Thanks!



Looks like you had a great shopping trip. The fabrics are all very nice.



kasedroz said:


> They're not clothes but are wearable but I wanted to share them with everyone! These are my girls Christmas themed flip flops for our vacation in December!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Those are really cute flip flops.



4HppyCamprs said:


> Hello All! This is my second post LOL I am brand new to sewing but I love the appliques and found HeatherSue's Hand Appliqueing tutorial to be the BEST! So I thought I would share what I made.
> 
> I made this without the bond or stabilizer because I was too impatient to wait.
> The skirt was made from the WORST tutorial ever. This was skirt number 4. I learned a lot though! I learned what Selvedge to Selvedge meant and the skirt turned out a lot fuller!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my second applique/sewing project using the proper material BUT I put the bow on Minnie upside down. Oops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My newest creation. I think I have how to make this skirt down so I could do it in my sleep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the only things I have ever sewn so I am still learning a lot. My MIL is helping me put together a toddler Christmas dress so I am learning to sew from a pattern too.



Those are cute outfits, I especially like the cupcake one.



dianemom2 said:


> Those are very cute!
> 
> 
> All the baby things are wonderful.  The dress and bonnet are amazing! And the little outfit that you knitted is so cute and so are the burpies (which I'm sure will get plenty of use!!!)  I really like your "4th trimester" dress.  I definitely could have used something like that, especially after my 2nd daughter was born.  Having 2 babies in less than 1 year left me looking pregnant for about 3 months after the second one was born.  It really took my stomach muscles some time to look normal again.   I'd love to see how you upcycled stuff into a Jessie costume.
> 
> 
> 
> Your stuff looks great!  Each thing you posted shows that you've gained more skills and they are all adorable.  I've been sewing for a while but still don't do hand appliques so good for you for learning to do them right off the bat!
> 
> 
> I buy Sulky's Tender Touch and iron over the back of the appliques.  It keeps the scratchy stuff away from the skin.
> 
> Here is what I finished today.  A dancing cow jumper/dress.  This was the first time I made my own bias tape and it was very easy.  I just used the method with the needle and the ironing board.  It was simple!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of the dancing cow applique.  It is hard to see but the dark pink vertical stripes on the skirt have a cow, a cat and a frog wearing ballet tutus and dancing.  I wanted a dancing cow for the bodice but I already had this cow design so I just added the tutu after it was stitched out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, tonight is the launch that I talked about previously.  I can't wait until it is over so I can share pictures of my launch dresses with you.  I was very happy with how they turned out.



That is an adorable dress.


----------



## love to stitch

Meshell2002 said:


> Wendy- so sorry for Bridgie's family...thanks for letting us know, that was the first give I participated in.
> 
> so much cute stuff posted WTMTQ and catch up!
> 
> Diane...yes I've been sewing for the baby, and taught myself how to knit too!  None of it's disney related....I need to get pics of DD in her halloween costume though....she's going to be Jessie....I upcycled some of DS outgrown clothes and embelished them
> 
> Here's some baby related stuff....not everything...but most.
> 
> Dedication gown, Lucy is modeling the bonnet, she needed something to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> recovered pillow for nursery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made flannel burpies, embelished some too...gotta use that embroidery machine for something!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knitted sweater set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made myself "4th trimester" dress....I'm about 32 weeks in this photo.....so couldn't wear the dress now cause the hem would ride up too much, but it will be great for next month!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok thanks to pics of the apple pie now I want one too! it looks great! LOL!



Everything looks wonderful. The smocked gown and bonnet are beautiful. 



pequele said:


> WOW I hope I could get my sewing/craft room to look this neat! Maybe if I just move, I can start with a clean room???
> 
> 
> 
> BWHAHAHA...I've been trying to get my son into bed a little early to work on things...and I haven't even gone on vacation yet!
> 
> Everyone's stuff looks so awesome! LOVE the pie carrier, too! Not like I can make a pie to carry in it!
> 
> 
> Like I said I have not sewn much for a bit only because of how hectic things have been lately. We got the diagnosis for my 3 yo son FINALLY, not that I am happy with it, but to know what we are dealing with and having the right team of physicians working with us at Boston Children's has made this a lot easier. He was diagnosed with the rare disease called Primary Ciliary Dyskinesia (PCD). October is actually PCD awareness month so I ask everyone who is reading this, PLEASE take just a few minutes and learn a bit about the disease by going to the PCD Foundation's website (don't think I can list it here) but if you put together PCDFoundation and add dot org to it, maybe YOU actually know one of the thousands who are undiagnosed and can help spread the word as well...ok back to my projects I recently started back up...non-Disney of course as our Sesame trip is this weekend and Bubble Guppies birthday is coming up!
> 
> The Bubble Guppies shirt is still a work in progress still but don't need it for another week and a half so I should have plenty of time. I have another birthday shirt to work on as well. The Sesame shirt he is all excited to wear this weekend for the 1st time!



Those are really cute shirts and your little model is even cuter.


----------



## DMGeurts

pequele said:


> WOW I hope I could get my sewing/craft room to look this neat! Maybe if I just move, I can start with a clean room???



LOL - it's not always that neat.  I do try hard to clean up after each project though.  The hardest part for me, is that my fabrics tend to pile up on top of my fabric shelves...  I really dislike putting them away.  I need to do that again though, because they are starting to get out of hand.



pequele said:


> The Bubble Guppies shirt is still a work in progress still but don't need it for another week and a half so I should have plenty of time. I have another birthday shirt to work on as well. The Sesame shirt he is all excited to wear this weekend for the 1st time!



Love the Sesame Street shirt - those fabrics look great together!  And the BG are coming along nicely too.  



kasedroz said:


> They're not clothes but are wearable but I wanted to share them with everyone! These are my girls Christmas themed flip flops for our vacation in December!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



These are so cute!!  Great job!



Meshell2002 said:


> Here's some baby related stuff....not everything...but most.
> 
> Dedication gown, Lucy is modeling the bonnet, she needed something to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> recovered pillow for nursery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made flannel burpies, embelished some too...gotta use that embroidery machine for something!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knitted sweater set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made myself "4th trimester" dress....I'm about 32 weeks in this photo.....so couldn't wear the dress now cause the hem would ride up too much, but it will be great for next month!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok thanks to pics of the apple pie now I want one too! it looks great! LOL!



WOW!!  The Christening dress is just lovely!  And the knitted outfit is precious - soooo tiny!  I love your 4th trimester dress too...  I remember trying to find one when I was pregnant with Alli because I had to go to my Dad's wedding...  I ended up with something waaaay too small and semi-inappropriate because they really don't make anything to fit pregnant woman for the last several weeks - and most especially, nothing dressy.  Your dress looks so comfortable and appropriate.  I really like it a lot - and you look magnificant, as well.  



4HppyCamprs said:


> Hello All! This is my second post LOL I am brand new to sewing but I love the appliques and found HeatherSue's Hand Appliqueing tutorial to be the BEST! So I thought I would share what I made.
> 
> I made this without the bond or stabilizer because I was too impatient to wait.
> The skirt was made from the WORST tutorial ever. This was skirt number 4. I learned a lot though! I learned what Selvedge to Selvedge meant and the skirt turned out a lot fuller!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my second applique/sewing project using the proper material BUT I put the bow on Minnie upside down. Oops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My newest creation. I think I have how to make this skirt down so I could do it in my sleep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the only things I have ever sewn so I am still learning a lot. My MIL is helping me put together a toddler Christmas dress so I am learning to sew from a pattern too.



Everything looks so fabulous!!  You are doing a great job!  Have you tried Carla C's patterns yet?  They are remarkable, and they really will bring your sewing to a whole new level.  There are things that she teaches in her patterns that I still use every single day.  Just do a search for Carla C at youcanmakethis.com.  



kbarrett said:


> I've been lurking looking at all your gorgeous creations for a while! I'm a newbie at sewing and after being inspired by all of you I've made trick or treat bags, my DS6 caterpillar (Alice in Wonderland cartoon) costume for MNSSHP, my husbands Mad hatter shirt (appliqued that's to the tutorial yall posted) and a Halloween shower curtain. I'm looking forward to learning more and I have one question.... When you applique what do you use to for lack of a better word "pad" the the thread on the inside of the item so it's not so scratchy?



I just wanted to say "Welcome"!    Since I usually don't make clothing items, I can't really answer your question, but on the occasional times I do make them, I make my girls wear tank tops under their shirts.



dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I finished today.  A dancing cow jumper/dress.  This was the first time I made my own bias tape and it was very easy.  I just used the method with the needle and the ironing board.  It was simple!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of the dancing cow applique.  It is hard to see but the dark pink vertical stripes on the skirt have a cow, a cat and a frog wearing ballet tutus and dancing.  I wanted a dancing cow for the bodice but I already had this cow design so I just added the tutu after it was stitched out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, tonight is the launch that I talked about previously.  I can't wait until it is over so I can share pictures of my launch dresses with you.  I was very happy with how they turned out.



I love this - and those fabrics are so cute!  I can't wait to see your launch items too!



VBAndrea said:


> Diane, I tried bias tape with the needle and ironing board method and mine didn't work at all   I'm jealous that yours turned out so good.



I use this method a lot too, I've found that it's a bit tricky to do, and you have to go slow.



VBAndrea said:


> I am working on a Halloween set for dd -- appliqued the shirt yesterday and started the jeans.  I didn't do anything on it today though.  Now my neck/shoulder/jaw is sore and stiff and my arm is a bit sore too.  You will all be glad to know I am going to the doctor's late tomorrow afternoon -- it was the only time they could get me in.  Hopefully I just pinched a nerve, but I am not so convinced with all the weird viral symptoms I've had lately.  And my ha's are coming back too   I'm sure they'll tell me I have a virus or the flu and need to suck it up.  But I need some pain meds as the OTC doesn't cut it.



I can't wait to see your halloween set...  

I hope the Dr figures it out today and you are able to get some meds, so you can get back to normal.  



goteamwood said:


> First, in awe, like everyone else, that those are all hand appliqués. But second, holy cats that is a neat, amazing sewing area. In my mind mine looks like that, but in my reality it's me digging through piles of stuff to find scissors I JUST HAD!



Thanks!  I lose things too...  trust me.  



goteamwood said:


> Sorry I had to save before I was done, my kids were beating the heck out of each other. We just got back from 6 days in the middle of nowhere wisconsin, which was beautiful, relaxing and stressful all at once. Every night I just kept thinking of all the things I still want to get done before our trip less than 3 weeks away. But I got to spend my birthday in the woods without internet/cell reception and with my amazing husband and our equally amazing progeny. If you're interested in some amazing fall colors, I can't recommend enough Door County Wisconsin around the first week in October. Never disappoints. Though I can't wait for Florida in a couple weeks, it was a tad on the chilly side for my tastes...



I was in Wisconsin a couple of weeks ago - and I agree, it was just breath taking.  The leaves were perfect.  

I had to LOL at your cell reception...  At one point, my cell kept going into a different time zone.    So, when it was noon - my phone said it was 5pm...  It's like the twilight zone of connection.



PurpleEars said:


> Your sewing space looks very nice (I remember when you were decorating it). I think I may *need* to thaw another pie this weekend  (but we are having guests so it's ok).



Thanks - it's slowly coming together, and it's come a long way - that's for sure!  I would still like to get some good fabric shelves from Ikea, at some point soon.  And I have the cover for my serger that I would like to get done some day... Oh and my memory board for all the thank you cards I have received since I've started sewing.  I really should take one day this week (since it's my "scheduled" week off) and attempt to finish one of these projects.  Maybe this weekend?

Again - thank you everyone for the compliments on my sewing room...  I know I show pictures of it in my PTR a lot - so I appreciate you all not getting annoyed with me that you had to see them - yet again.  

D~


----------



## pequele

pyrxtc said:
			
		

> Love the bowling shirt. he sure looks happy with it too. Great job. looks better than how mine came out, I can't get the front facing to stay down. never watched the Bubble Guppies but the characters look fun and are coming out nice.
> 
> I'm glad you got a diagnosis of something. Now that you know what you are dealing with, it can be done more effectively. I read a page or two from your link and it's scary how much it reminded me of my friends son and the problems they have been having getting him diagnosed with something. I sent her the link and she never heard of it but it sounds like the problems they've been having. I think your kids are the exact same age also.
> 
> 
> Cutting fabric today while doing laundry. Lazy day other than that.



It is the perfect day for cutting huh? I'm sitting outside the doc office listening to the rain on the car roof. I'm early and this is more comfy 

Thanks on the shirts. I admit my mom helped quite a bit but the front facing you talk about, is that the placket part? We had to hit the collar part with the iron to get it down a little. Wonder if maybe your button holes shifted the fabric and there fore pull the edge up if you are talking that part. 

I'd be interested in what your friend finds out regarding the PCD. We actually had a DHMC pulmonologist put it in the back of our head when he was about 18 months, but to get a true diagnosis a bronchoscopy with biopsy should be done an we didn't want to put him under just for that so we had to wait to coordinate it with one of his surgeries he's had thru the years. They can do a swab through the nose (eek) but that is harder on the little guys so we just waited. Still I'd be interested in what she finds out. Not that I want anyone diagnosed, to know that we helped just 1 person would mean a lot!

Steph


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> Diane, I tried bias tape with the needle and ironing board method and mine didn't work at all   I'm jealous that yours turned out so good.
> 
> 
> Now my neck/shoulder/jaw is sore and stiff and my arm is a bit sore too.  You will all be glad to know I am going to the doctor's late tomorrow afternoon -- it was the only time they could get me in.  Hopefully I just pinched a nerve, but I am not so convinced with all the weird viral symptoms I've had lately.  And my ha's are coming back too   I'm sure they'll tell me I have a virus or the flu and need to suck it up.  But I need some pain meds as the OTC doesn't cut it.


I found that with the bias tape, I had to kind of feed it under the needle and get it started folding correctly for it to work right.  When you read the tutorials, they give you the impression that all you have to do is stick the fabric under the needle and it automatically pulls through and becomes bias tape.

I hope that the dr can diagnose why you have been feeling so poorly and get you some medications so that you start feeling better.  Let us know what happens.



goteamwood said:


> Am I a terrible mom that I wanted to put my kids in bed at 6 p.m. so I can get back into my sewing room for the 1st time in a week??


Sounds like a good plan to me.  LOL!



pequele said:


> The Bubble Guppies shirt is still a work in progress still but don't need it for another week and a half so I should have plenty of time. I have another birthday shirt to work on as well. The Sesame shirt he is all excited to wear this weekend for the 1st time!


I don't know who the Bubble Guppies are, but the shirt sure is cute.  I love the Sesame Street shirt.  The colors are awesome and he looks adorable in it.



pyrxtc said:


> Checked out the launch dresses last night and can't wait to be able to ask what some of the patterns were and maybe someone can answer because there were a few that I really want to do that design.
> 
> Cutting fabric today while doing laundry. Lazy day other than that.


I think that there are a few Vidas and several Grace ruffle dresses. The Vida is a Farbenmix pattern and the Grace dress is from Funktional Threads.  A couple of them I think the designers may have created themselves.  I have been thinking of buying the Grace pattern myself.  If you end up deciding to buy the Grace ruffle dress pattern, buy it through her Etsy store because you can get it in a package deal together with the Audrey ruffle skirt.  I just bought another new pattern from Ellie Inspired last night.  She has a new skort pattern that looked really cute and it is 1/2 off on her website.  I love that is seems quite versatile.


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

Thanks you! I am really enjoying sewing, it is a great relaxation aid for me. I also make hair bows which is also relaxing, it takes just enough of my mind so that I cant fret about other things but not enough that it is overly stressful. 

Well I should say not overly stressful when things are cooperating LOL I learned my machine does not like cheap thread and my machine does not like nearly empty bobbins. Bad things happen. Thank you for the recommendation for the Carla C patterns I see a lot of cute things to make. I would like to make my sons stuff too and I love those bowling shirts. First though is to get through this Christmas dress, mostly I just don't understand the lingo and the pictures on the pattern do not "speak" to me. My MIL looks at them and is like okay this is what they want you to do and I am just like you got that from this little picture!!?? 

I LOVE the creations that have been posted here and it is very inspiring to see what can be done at home. I tend to forget that things at the store are actually sewn at some point!


----------



## kbarrett

I'll look for the sulky... I used a stabilizer but it was a tear away and its still scratchy... just happy to actually learn new things and this group is just the ticket for it!


----------



## dianemom2

4HppyCamprs said:


> Well I should say not overly stressful when things are cooperating LOL I learned my machine does not like cheap thread and my machine does not like nearly empty bobbins. Bad things happen. Thank you for the recommendation for the Carla C patterns I see a lot of cute things to make. I would like to make my sons stuff too and I love those bowling shirts. First though is to get through this Christmas dress, mostly I just don't understand the lingo and the pictures on the pattern do not "speak" to me. My MIL looks at them and is like okay this is what they want you to do and I am just like you got that from this little picture!!??


Go to Youtube and see if you can find some basic sewing videos.  It is a super resource and one of the first places that I check if I want to learn some new technique.  The videos are so much easier to understand than trying to decipher the written directions and little pictures that come with the patterns.  Also, CarlaC's patterns are more like sewing tutorials with great explanations.  They are definitely worth the $$$.


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

I love YouTube tutorials  It along with the Heathersue tutorial are how I have got anything done thus far! The people on there are just fabulous for sharing their knowledge and on here too. I might be searching out the wrong thing for the patterns though because I have watched cutting pattern videos until my eyes bled and then moved onto marking the pattern videos (which is when the first call to MIL went out LOL) and now I am to putting the pieces together...hmmmm maybe search for "putting pattern pieces together??" I am on pattern number two though because I was happily cutting along and cutting all the wrong sizes out..grrrr...I knew from the YouTube that I should have circled my size on the packet but got ahead of myself and well the size medium I needed was cut to XS...learning learning learning...lesson number 599....


----------



## pyrxtc

dianemom2 said:


> I think that there are a few Vidas and several Grace ruffle dresses. The Vida is a Farbenmix pattern and the Grace dress is from Funktional Threads.  A couple of them I think the designers may have created themselves.  I have been thinking of buying the Grace pattern myself.  If you end up deciding to buy the Grace ruffle dress pattern, buy it through her Etsy store because you can get it in a package deal together with the Audrey ruffle skirt.  I just bought another new pattern from Ellie Inspired last night.  She has a new skort pattern that looked really cute and it is 1/2 off on her website.  I love that is seems quite versatile.



The one's I loved were by Heavenleigh Blessings Boutique and were princessy and had puffy sleeves.


----------



## EEs*Mommy

pyrxtc said:
			
		

> The one's I loved were by Heavenleigh Blessings Boutique and were princessy and had puffy sleeves.



That is a brand new pattern the Lauren. They were pattern testers for Lisa. It should be out very soon.


----------



## TinkNH

LilnStitchy said:


>



super cute!!  I found it easier to just use regular cotton to make pillowcase dresses, not actual pillowcases, they were too soft and slippery.  



DMGeurts said:


> D~



as always D~ your sewing is jaw dropping but everytime I see those little cones of thread lined up on the shelf in color order I get a huge pang of jealousy I used to do that with my crayons as a kid and I want enough thread colors to do it with too!! 



kasedroz said:


> They're not clothes but are wearable but I wanted to share them with everyone! These are my girls Christmas themed flip flops for our vacation in December!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



super cute!!!



dianemom2 said:


> .



I love the dancing cow...how cute!!!!



pequele said:


>



Glad you finally got a diagnosis ans I hope the Drs can help 
Love the shirt and BG stuff too!


----------



## dianemom2

pyrxtc said:


> The one's I loved were by Heavenleigh Blessings Boutique and were princessy and had puffy sleeves.


I see your question got answered.  I love that new pattern and I can't wait for it to be released.  Did you see the dress that lights up and the matching headbow?  They are amazing, aren't they?


----------



## pyrxtc

EEs*Mommy said:


> That is a brand new pattern the Lauren. They were pattern testers for Lisa. It should be out very soon.



Who is Lisa and where can I get this pattern when it comes out please. thanks !



dianemom2 said:


> I see your question got answered.  I love that new pattern and I can't wait for it to be released.  Did you see the dress that lights up and the matching headbow?  They are amazing, aren't they?



I didn't see one's that light up. I'll have to look again.


----------



## dianemom2

Lisa is called Funktional Threads.  She has patterns on Youcanmakethis and also on Etsy.  If you are going to buy her pattern, I'd recommend purchasing it on Etsy because you can also get it in a bundle with her adorable Audrey skirt pattern.  I am going to buy both of them but I've been waiting for the new pattern to be released too.


----------



## dianemom2

Well, the launch ended a little while ago and I am thrilled because I sold both of my items that were listed this time.  I was happy about how they turned out.  I am not a good photographer though and I don't have a model so portraying the dresses so that they look their best is a challenge that I still need to work on.  Here are a few pictures of the two dresses that I had done for tonight:


















You can probably see where a few of the scraps for the Mickey halter dress that I made two weeks ago came from now.  LOL!


----------



## miprender

Boy you all have been chatty the last few days.
We had a great time. I was so upset the day of MNSSHP, as we walked in around 4pm it started pouring and I thought the party was going to get rained out. Well all my praying paid off as it stopped raining about an hour later and never rained again. We even got to see the Headless Horseman

Andrea.... I hope you feel better. I can't believe they won't give you anything stronger to help with the H/A




pyrxtc said:


> a lot of stuff has gone up since I went on vacation and I looked at all of it but too much to quote. Halloween clothes were awesome and so was that Minnie dress, the rick rack really gave it something extra. I love all of the clothes and you can see how hard everyone worked on them. I think my favorite was the dress that was made from scraps and the pointy bottoms.
> 
> 
> 
> We managed to ride it about 4 times in two days with half that being single rider lines. On our 2nd day in that park, the camera's were down so no ride pics.
> 
> I have a crude pic of me in my costume from the party.



Love that picture. You looked you great.  I have to say I was surprised that our party did not feel overly crowded since the night before was rained out and alot of those people were at our party.



aboveH20 said:


> :
> 
> *miprender* -- you manged quite well without the black polka dot fabric you sent me.   Don't bother to take your camera on your trip because I'll be stalking you and taking photos.  I can't imagine the hours you put into the outfits.



 I think I spotted you behind one of Mickey's pumpkins



Ahrizel said:


> Well I finally finished my Disney sewing! We love on Saturday, it's about time.
> Mary



Have a magical time. Everything looks great! I don't recognize the shirts so I don't think we bumped into each other.




Meshell2002 said:


> Hi everyone! Just stopping by to read and catch up....I've been MIA for about 6 mos....gah can't believe it's been that long! I had a long 1st and 2nd trimester, and then DS5 started school, so I've not been online much.  Now that I'm 37 weeks preggo.....I'm spending more time at home because well I'm just ready to have this baby girl so I can recooperate in time for the holidays. If DH job isn't disintegrated at the end of the year we hope to plan another trip for a year from now....during next years fall break.
> 
> .....anyway...off to read to look at some cute pictures of stuff!



WOW I can't believe it's been that long. I remember when you posted you were having another baby.



love to stitch said:


> I've finished my sewing for our trip that is a little over a week away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter did tie-dye shirts for all of us to wear one day. Maybe she'll post a picture since I don't have one.



Everything came out great.



smile5sunshine said:


> Oh I hope you are already there having a blast! I love all the shirts you made up and that was a GREAT IDEA on using thrift store jeans for the ruffles! Too cute!  That is such a cool touch to use glow in the dark thread!  Oh and thanks for mentioning where you picked up all the appliques. I've been trying to bookmark all those sites/shops so I can have them in the future. I don't have an embroidery machine, but a girl can dream, right?
> Sunshine



Thanks. We did have a great time and the Glow in the Dark thread works great on the dark rides. My kids loved it. 



dianemom2 said:


> I went to the sewing expo today and had a great time! We were there for several hours and walked around to all the booths. There were a few exhibitors that were there last year but didn't come back this year. I was hoping to see Pickle Pie again and she wasn't there. Bernina wasn't there either and neither was a seller who had tons of Japanese fabrics last year.
> 
> However, I was able to take a look at the new Brother embroidery machines and also at the Babylock version. They only had the combo machines out for the Expo but they said that the embroidery only machines were pretty much the same but without the sewing capabilities. The new Brother machine was being marketed for $3495 at the show and the Babylock machine was $3995. I don't understand why the Babylock was $500 more since it is the exact same machine. I had hoped to spend more time looking at the Brother machine but they were extremely busy at that booth.
> 
> I spent a long time chatting with the lady at the Juki booth. I was quite impressed with their new line of home sewing machines. The lady at Juki said that they are planning to bring out an embroidery machine within the next year or so. She said that it is still in the development stage. I know that Juki has made industrial machines for a long time. I wonder how dependable their home sewing line will be???
> 
> I also spent some time talking to the lady at the Pfaff booth. They have an embroidery/sewing combo machine that has the HUGEST hoop that I've ever seen. It was like 16x20. You do split designs in it. First you embroider 1/2 of the design and then you turn the hoop and snap it back in. Then you embroider the other 1/2 of the design. It was pretty neat but the machine was priced at $9700. GASP!
> 
> I did buy a bunch of Marathon thread and I nearly bought that set of tools that you use to turn fabric tubes after sewing them. But my friend bought a set and I thought I'd see how she likes them before I invest $70 in them.  My friend also bought some stabilizer at the Marathon booth and some fabric at the Vogue fabric booth.  One of the Marathon threads I bought was  a glow in the dark thread and another one was the kind that changes color in the sun.



Just reading this now. Sounds like you had a great time. I want to get some more Glow in the Dark thread. Like I just mentioned in the PP, my kids loved it. 



RMAMom said:


> Hello All
> 
> I am posting this from my phone sitting in bed at ASMu drinking horrible coffee. We always bring our own coffee but this time we are staying in the suites and they use some sort of pod so I can't use my coffee I brought with me :-(
> Anyway, I popped in to tell you I saw a beautiful Ursula dress in Epcot Thursday. It was a simply sweet and the bodice was her face and her tentacles were draped over the skirt. It was fantastic!!! I don't know if it was a disboutiquer or not but it was beautifully done! So creative and just so much fun to see.
> The girl and her Mom were just far enough away as they passed us that I would have looked like a crazy lady chasing through the crowd so I didn't get a chance to talk to them.



How cool. That was sold on our last Main Street launch. I dont think she posts here anymore but that was an awesome dress.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got some sad news this morning. One of our Make A Wish Big Give Kiddos passed away last night. If you could say a prayer for the family, I| know they would be greatful.....She was a brave little girl.... I am so thankful that we had the special oppurtunity and priviledge to honor their family and make her Make a Wish trip extra special. If you havent joined in on a Big Give yet, please come and check it out - the memories for these families last a lifetime
> 
> http://www.carepages.com/carepages/PrayforBridgieBoo/updates/3399658?client_code=umich&ipc=mur



This just breaks my heart. I saw this on Judy's TR and I remember this BigGive and this little girl. 



jockey said:


> Here is the camera strap cover I made.....my husband said it looked like a sweat band....!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I am very pleased with it



I think it looks adorable.



tpettie said:


> Question
> 
> I have a brother embroidery machine two actually my first one is small only does 4x4 then I got hoop envy and got a bigger one one that now does 10x6
> 
> Here is the trouble the new larger machine the self threader keeps dropping off I keep taking it into the shop they put it back on say that odd and send me home ....  I have done this 3 times now...
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on this  I'm sure I'm passed my warranty on it as I didn't sew much the first year when I got it just didn't have the time now with a sewing space and our trip I'm sewing more and getting frustrated with the threader dropping   My other machine is fine it doesn't do it at all.



I broke mine off on my PE770 into a million pieces so when I use that machine I have to manually thread it now.



TinkNH said:


> ugh I forgot how the DIS is filled with some judgmental a__________
> 
> please someone slap me if I ever stray out of this thread again.
> 
> I remember why I stopped coming to the DIS for several years now
> 
> I finished a big give dress today...pics after it arrives.  I am trying to find the motivation to clean the house but I am too cold and would rather snuggle up with a book and some tea



That is why I rarely go onto the other pages now. People are just so mean.

Can't wait to see what you made.



DMGeurts said:


> Then, my prototype GAC Pouch, I can't show pictures of the back, because it has my label on it and photobucket isn't cooperating with my edits - but there's a clear vinyl window on the back, so the GAC is mostly waterproof and doesn't have to be taken out each time it needs to be shown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Awe I missed seeing this one. That is so cute.



PurpleEars said:


> I just want to hop on and say "Happy Canadian Thanksgiving" to everyone. This is our Thanksgiving weekend and I certainly have a lot to be thankful for this year. My apple pie is thawing right now and I need to bake it before heading over to the in-law's this afternoon (I made 14 pies over the last 2 weekends, all by hand). Oh I made a casserole carrier yesterday so I can take my pie in style. My MIL and my grandma-in-law both sew and they are always curious about my current projects (Grandma used to teach quilting classes and she gave me a lot of materials when she moved here). I need to take a picture of the carrier when I pack up the pie.



Happy Canadian Thanksgiving to you too! Your pies look yummy.



cogero said:


> you know I love your projects D especially partial to the stitch messenger since that is Miss Cs



I thought you were keeping it 





LilnStitchy said:


> It only took me 2.5 hours to complete (or there about). I sat down around 8 and was done around 10:30. I was watching a show as well. I purchased two pillowcases, 1 in a leopard print and 1 polka dot. The material was microfiber. For some reason I didn't see anything that caught my eye in the fabric aisle at Walmart for her dress. I ran into a few problems: hemming, ribbon hole size, and width of the dress. The hemming is what took forever for me, specifically around the armholes as they are curved, the hemming for the other parts were easy. I kept sewing and then cutting the threads because they were bunched. On one side I just gave up, but it isn't noticeable under the arm and because the dress bunches. The tutorial I followed didn't cut the width of the pillowcase down so the dress is really wide. The tutorial also used a thinner ribbon than what I originally wanted, thankfully I had thinner ribbon to use. When I realized it there wasn't enough fabric to make a larger opening for the big ribbon. The dress is an inch shorter then I wanted, I had a mishap with my rotary cutter. All my fingers are intact however, and I managed not to prick myself once. I found the fabric difficult to work with. It wouldn't take to folding in small areas well. At least I hope it was the fabric and not my skills. Next time I will be sure to purchase a less slippery fabric. Okay, sorry for the long rant. On with the pictures, she'll have to wear shorts or pants under this but I'm satisfied as this was my first sewing project ever.



So glad you made it. Now it is going to be very addicting. You are going to want to make outfits for everyday LOL



pyrxtc said:


> A
> This is what I did today in NH. Well, technically this beach is in MA. It was 52 degrees outside and quite windy and we do it this weekend every year.
> 
> 
> Yes, they are running out of the water. DS11 was up past his waist in the water. They were in and out for 30 minutes or so before making a sandcastle on the beach.



BRRR.... I can't believe how cold it is. We we landed in RI on Monday I was shivering and I am never cold.



kasedroz said:


> They're not clothes but are wearable but I wanted to share them with everyone! These are my girls Christmas themed flip flops for our vacation in December!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Cute.



4HppyCamprs said:


> Hello All! This is my second post LOL I am brand new to sewing but I love the appliques and found HeatherSue's Hand Appliqueing tutorial to be the BEST! So I thought I would share what I made.
> 
> This was my second applique/sewing project using the proper material BUT I put the bow on Minnie upside down. Oops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the only things I have ever sewn so I am still learning a lot. My MIL is helping me put together a toddler Christmas dress so I am learning to sew from a pattern too.



Great job on the skirts



kbarrett said:


> IWhen you applique what do you use to for lack of a better word "pad" the the thread on the inside of the item so it's not so scratchy?



I use DreamWeave by Floraini 



goteamwood said:


> Sorry I had to save before I was done, my kids were beating the heck out of each other. We just got back from 6 days in the middle of nowhere wisconsin, which was beautiful, relaxing and stressful all at once. Every night I just kept thinking of all the things I still want to get done before our trip less than 3 weeks away. But I got to spend my birthday in the woods without internet/cell reception and with my amazing husband and our equally amazing progeny. If you're interested in some amazing fall colors, I can't recommend enough Door County Wisconsin around the first week in October. Never disappoints. Though I can't wait for Florida in a couple weeks, it was a tad on the chilly side for my tastes...
> 
> Am I a terrible mom that I wanted to put my kids in bed at 6 p.m. so I can get back into my sewing room for the 1st time in a week??



Looks like you had a great time. And I won't tell anyone if you put the kids to bed early!



pequele said:


> Like I said I have not sewn much for a bit only because of how hectic things have been lately. We got the diagnosis for my 3 yo son FINALLY, not that I am happy with it, but to know what we are dealing with and having the right team of physicians working with us at Boston Children's has made this a lot easier. He was diagnosed with the rare disease called Primary Ciliary Dyskinesia (PCD). October is actually PCD awareness month so I ask everyone who is reading this, PLEASE take just a few minutes and learn a bit about the disease by going to the PCD Foundation's website (don't think I can list it here) but if you put together PCDFoundation and add dot org to it, maybe YOU actually know one of the thousands who are undiagnosed and can help spread the word as well...ok back to my projects I recently started back up...non-Disney of course as our Sesame trip is this weekend and Bubble Guppies birthday is coming up!



Glad you were able to get some diagnose from the doctor. I don't know anything about that disease so I will have to read up on it.
Love all the things you made.


----------



## miprender

Here's my launch outfit that sold 














dianemom2 said:


> Well, the launch ended a little while ago and I am thrilled because I sold both of my items that were listed this time.  I was happy about how they turned out.  I am not a good photographer though and I don't have a model so portraying the dresses so that they look their best is a challenge that I still need to work on.  Here are a few pictures of the two dresses that I had done for tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can probably see where a few of the scraps for the Mickey halter dress that I made two weeks ago came from now.  LOL!



Love those outfits. So happy that they sold too.


----------



## PurpleEars

pequele said:


> Like I said I have not sewn much for a bit only because of how hectic things have been lately. We got the diagnosis for my 3 yo son FINALLY, not that I am happy with it, but to know what we are dealing with and having the right team of physicians working with us at Boston Children's has made this a lot easier. He was diagnosed with the rare disease called Primary Ciliary Dyskinesia (PCD). October is actually PCD awareness month so I ask everyone who is reading this, PLEASE take just a few minutes and learn a bit about the disease by going to the PCD Foundation's website (don't think I can list it here) but if you put together PCDFoundation and add dot org to it, maybe YOU actually know one of the thousands who are undiagnosed and can help spread the word as well...ok back to my projects I recently started back up...non-Disney of course as our Sesame trip is this weekend and Bubble Guppies birthday is coming up!
> 
> The Bubble Guppies shirt is still a work in progress still but don't need it for another week and a half so I should have plenty of time. I have another birthday shirt to work on as well. The Sesame shirt he is all excited to wear this weekend for the 1st time!



I am glad that you finally got a diagnosis for your son so you can start advocating for him. The Sesame shirt looks great. I can't wait until the Guppies shirt is done!



4HppyCamprs said:


> Thanks you! I am really enjoying sewing, it is a great relaxation aid for me. I also make hair bows which is also relaxing, it takes just enough of my mind so that I cant fret about other things but not enough that it is overly stressful.
> 
> Well I should say not overly stressful when things are cooperating LOL I learned my machine does not like cheap thread and my machine does not like nearly empty bobbins. Bad things happen. Thank you for the recommendation for the Carla C patterns I see a lot of cute things to make. I would like to make my sons stuff too and I love those bowling shirts. First though is to get through this Christmas dress, mostly I just don't understand the lingo and the pictures on the pattern do not "speak" to me. My MIL looks at them and is like okay this is what they want you to do and I am just like you got that from this little picture!!??
> 
> I LOVE the creations that have been posted here and it is very inspiring to see what can be done at home. I tend to forget that things at the store are actually sewn at some point!



I am glad that you are making progress in your sewing journey. It's always helpful to have someone to answer the sewing questions! I had to fight my own way through the sewing patterns when I started.



4HppyCamprs said:


> I love YouTube tutorials  It along with the Heathersue tutorial are how I have got anything done thus far! The people on there are just fabulous for sharing their knowledge and on here too. I might be searching out the wrong thing for the patterns though because I have watched cutting pattern videos until my eyes bled and then moved onto marking the pattern videos (which is when the first call to MIL went out LOL) and now I am to putting the pieces together...hmmmm maybe search for "putting pattern pieces together??" I am on pattern number two though because I was happily cutting along and cutting all the wrong sizes out..grrrr...I knew from the YouTube that I should have circled my size on the packet but got ahead of myself and well the size medium I needed was cut to XS...learning learning learning...lesson number 599....



Too bad about the sewing pattern. I am too cheap to cut out the patterns so I trace them out on moving paper.



dianemom2 said:


> Well, the launch ended a little while ago and I am thrilled because I sold both of my items that were listed this time.  I was happy about how they turned out.  I am not a good photographer though and I don't have a model so portraying the dresses so that they look their best is a challenge that I still need to work on.  Here are a few pictures of the two dresses that I had done for tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can probably see where a few of the scraps for the Mickey halter dress that I made two weeks ago came from now.  LOL!



Great job on those dresses. Congrats on the sales!



miprender said:


> Boy you all have been chatty the last few days.
> We had a great time. I was so upset the day of MNSSHP, as we walked in around 4pm it started pouring and I thought the party was going to get rained out. Well all my praying paid off as it stopped raining about an hour later and never rained again. We even got to see the Headless Horseman



I am glad to hear that it stopped raining at the party. I look forward to seeing the pictures of your outfits in action.



miprender said:


> Here's my launch outfit that sold



Great job on the outfit! Congrats on a successful sale at the launch!


----------



## LilnStitchy

dianemom2 said:


> The dress looks wonderful and I am very glad that you finished it with all your fingers intact!  It didn't seem to take you very long to make and it looks adorable.  Next time you might try using bias tape under the arms instead of trying to hem it by folding it.  Bias tape works very well on curves.  Try checking youtube for some videos that show you how to use it.  It is pretty easy.  For a first project, you did an amazing job!  And your little girl is a real cutie!



You know I saw a tutorial with it and I *thought* it seemed easier to not do it  Boy was I wrong. My mom suggested it too after I told her about my difficulties. Can't wait to try again.


----------



## LilnStitchy

DMGeurts said:


> These are my 2 machines...
> 
> Patience is my sewing machine - I do everything with her.  But she is straight stitch only:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Rocket is my applique machine...  He does all of my applique work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a serger, but I rarely use it (I really need to make a nicer cover for it...  Hmmm... Maybe soon?)
> 
> 
> D~



Loving your sewing room. It's so organized and relaxing. Also in love with that elephant.


----------



## AQW

dianemom2 said:


>



Diane, my 7yo daughter and I looked through allllllll the launch outfits together last night and she liked this one best by far! I would CASE it if I were skilled enough to recreate it.  So clever - great dress!


----------



## BorkBorkBork

Apologies everyone but I've been AWOL since Thursday due to DD's birthday festivities so there are so many great things I'm missing but I had some questions about these:



Meshell2002 said:


> Made myself "4th trimester" dress....I'm about 32 weeks in this photo.....so couldn't wear the dress now cause the hem would ride up too much, but it will be great for next month!



This dress is fabulous! My little sister is pregnant now and this looks awesome. Do you mind sharing how you made it? Did you follow a pattern or tutorial?

You sure have been busy!


dianemom2 said:


> Well, the launch ended a little while ago and I am thrilled because I sold both of my items that were listed this time.  I was happy about how they turned out.  I am not a good photographer though and I don't have a model so portraying the dresses so that they look their best is a challenge that I still need to work on.  Here are a few pictures of the two dresses that I had done for tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can probably see where a few of the scraps for the Mickey halter dress that I made two weeks ago came from now.  LOL!



Congrats!! Your outfits were beautiful! Did you digitize the Lady and the Tramp title logo yourself?



miprender said:


> Here's my launch outfit that sold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love those outfits. So happy that they sold too.



Beautiful! Congrats on the sale!! I have the same question for you ...did you digitize those yourself and if not where did you get them?


----------



## dianemom2

miprender said:


> Here's my launch outfit that sold


I'm so happy for you that you sold your outfits.  I loved the Marie outfit.



LilnStitchy said:


> You know I saw a tutorial with it and I *thought* it seemed easier to not do it  Boy was I wrong. My mom suggested it too after I told her about my difficulties. Can't wait to try again.


The great thing about sewing is that you are constantly learning something new.  And if you mess something up, all you have to do is use your seam ripper and rip out those seams.  



AQW said:


> Diane, my 7yo daughter and I looked through allllllll the launch outfits together last night and she liked this one best by far! I would CASE it if I were skilled enough to recreate it.  So clever - great dress!


Awwww, thanks!



BorkBorkBork said:


> Congrats!! Your outfits were beautiful! Did you digitize the Lady and the Tramp title logo yourself?


No, I already had the Lady and the Tramp logo from a dress that I'd done a couple of years ago.  I digitized the dog's snouts and the spaghetti for this dress.


----------



## love to stitch

dianemom2 said:


> Well, the launch ended a little while ago and I am thrilled because I sold both of my items that were listed this time.  I was happy about how they turned out.  I am not a good photographer though and I don't have a model so portraying the dresses so that they look their best is a challenge that I still need to work on.  Here are a few pictures of the two dresses that I had done for tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can probably see where a few of the scraps for the Mickey halter dress that I made two weeks ago came from now.  LOL!



Those are both beautiful dresses, glad to hear the launch went well for you.



miprender said:


> Here's my launch outfit that sold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love those outfits. So happy that they sold too.



That is adorable!


----------



## DMGeurts

dianemom2 said:


> Well, the launch ended a little while ago and I am thrilled because I sold both of my items that were listed this time.  I was happy about how they turned out.  I am not a good photographer though and I don't have a model so portraying the dresses so that they look their best is a challenge that I still need to work on.  Here are a few pictures of the two dresses that I had done for tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can probably see where a few of the scraps for the Mickey halter dress that I made two weeks ago came from now.  LOL!



Congratulations Diane!  Your launch outfits are amazing!



miprender said:


> Here's my launch outfit that sold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love those outfits. So happy that they sold too.



Great job Michelle!  I love your outfit too!



LilnStitchy said:


> Loving your sewing room. It's so organized and relaxing. Also in love with that elephant.



Thanks!  The elephant was actually made for me by my youngest dd - she was 12 at the time she made it, and I love that little guy too!  A million times better than that darned rolling tomato that I used to have.  

D~


----------



## BabyRapunzel

I am way behind in quoting. So much awesome stuff! Unfortunately, I can't remember what I wanted to comment on. Yesterdays are still fresh, so I love ALL of those launch outfits. They are all amazing! 

Since my bad news, I have been sad and not wanting to do anything other than making it through work. However, we are going to the circus to see Ringling Brothers Dragons tonight, and late Tuesday night I decided I wanted DD2 to have an outfit. So the fabric was bought yesterday, and made last night. There were 2 shirt casualties, learning to embroider on knit. And I ran out of time, so once again no ruffle for now and a quick hem.  This is my first official outfit, as the princess one still needs a ruffle.


----------



## goteamwood

BabyRapunzel said:


> I am way behind in quoting. So much awesome stuff! Unfortunately, I can't remember what I wanted to comment on. Yesterdays are still fresh, so I love ALL of those launch outfits. They are all amazing!
> 
> Since my bad news, I have been sad and not wanting to do anything other than making it through work. However, we are going to the circus to see Ringling Brothers Dragons tonight, and late Tuesday night I decided I wanted DD2 to have an outfit. So the fabric was bought yesterday, and made last night. There were 2 shirt casualties, learning to embroider on knit. And I ran out of time, so once again no ruffle for now and a quick hem.  This is my first official outfit, as the princess one still needs a ruffle.



Very cute! We took my boys to the circus (ringling) last year for their 2nd birthday and they STILL talk about it, they loved it. Though their initial reports were, "We saw elephants and tigers and sat in chairs." since I think it was the first time they had to sit that long for anything. 
I looked into it again this year but we are going to be in Disney World that week! I think I am OK skipping the circus this year for Disney... Hope you have a great time. We went about an hour early and you can go down on the floor and meet the clowns, take photos, try on their costumes, etc. It was a lot of fun and totally worth getting there early.


----------



## miprender

Thanks everyone. It was a great launch



BorkBorkBork said:


> Beautiful! Congrats on the sale!! I have the same question for you ...did you digitize those yourself and if not where did you get them?



The mom cat, Duchess is from MissKenzieMac. 
The others are from Bows & Clothes but Heather now has Marie so I would have bought it from her if I had known.


----------



## EEs*Mommy

Lisa Funktional Threads is doing a fb group for people who have bought the pattern to get help/ideas etc.  Maybe someone can link you.  I'm not home or I would.


----------



## EEs*Mommy

Adding I bought 2 beautiful dresses last night at the launch. Love my MSB friends


----------



## aboveH20

Andrea.  Just checking in to see how you made out yesterday.


----------



## dianemom2

BabyRapunzel said:


>


Just adorable!  I love Dumbo!  I have some circus fabrics that I am saving for a Dumbo dress!



EEs*Mommy said:


> Lisa Funktional Threads is doing a fb group for people who have bought the pattern to get help/ideas etc.  Maybe someone can link you.  I'm not home or I would.


Here is the link:
http://www.facebook.com/groups/453727554678876/



EEs*Mommy said:


> Adding I bought 2 beautiful dresses last night at the launch. Love my MSB friends


Which two did you buy?  If I had little ones, I'd have such a hard time choosing since they were all so beautiful!



aboveH20 said:


> Andrea.  Just checking in to see how you made out yesterday.


That's why I just popped on here too.  I hope that she's ok.


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

I'm lost, what launch and where was it? The clothing looks super!! 

Love the dumbo and skirt


----------



## pyrxtc

dianemom2 said:


> Well, the launch ended a little while ago and I am thrilled because I sold both of my items that were listed this time.  I was happy about how they turned out.  I am not a good photographer though and I don't have a model so portraying the dresses so that they look their best is a challenge that I still need to work on.  Here are a few pictures of the two dresses that I had done for tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can probably see where a few of the scraps for the Mickey halter dress that I made two weeks ago came from now.  LOL!



dresses look so great ! I never have a model for any of my dresses/outfits either, it gets hard to really show them.



miprender said:


> Here's my launch outfit that sold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very cute. My sister loved the Aristocats when she was little.
> 
> Love those outfits. So happy that they sold too.





BabyRapunzel said:


> Since my bad news, I have been sad and not wanting to do anything other than making it through work. However, we are going to the circus to see Ringling Brothers Dragons tonight, and late Tuesday night I decided I wanted DD2 to have an outfit. So the fabric was bought yesterday, and made last night. There were 2 shirt casualties, learning to embroider on knit. And I ran out of time, so once again no ruffle for now and a quick hem.  This is my first official outfit, as the princess one still needs a ruffle.



So cute for the circus. I wish I could go every year. We have gone only when a kid was 4 and then not again since another turned 4 and not again since. ticket prices are just too crazy here.



4HppyCamprs said:


> I'm lost, what launch and where was it? The clothing looks super!!
> 
> Love the dumbo and skirt



It's on Facebook. https://www.facebook.com/MainStreetBoutiques


Picked up my serger today and found out that I had fabric waiting for me too ! I went to the Open house at his shop a couple of weeks ago and they had a contest where you had to guess how many inches were on the bolt and I guess 207 and it was actually 216. I got all 6 yards of fabric and don't have any clue what I'm going to make with it.






And when I got home, after grocery shopping, I realized that I don't have thread for my serger  he didn't try to sell me some and I forgot when I was checking out. Guess I'll order some online. Where is the best place for cones ?


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

I apparently picked out a pattern for a simple looking dress that is not so simple to sew. Mother in law kept asking if I was sure it was a beginner pattern and then switched to she is sure it is not for beginners and she will find me a simpler pattern. I think I will see about one if the Carla c dresses


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

pyrxtc said:
			
		

> dresses look so great ! I never have a model for any of my dresses/outfits either, it gets hard to really show them.
> 
> So cute for the circus. I wish I could go every year. We have gone only when a kid was 4 and then not again since another turned 4 and not again since. ticket prices are just too crazy here.
> 
> It's on Facebook. https://www.facebook.com/MainStreetBoutiques
> 
> Picked up my serger today and found out that I had fabric waiting for me too ! I went to the Open house at his shop a couple of weeks ago and they had a contest where you had to guess how many inches were on the bolt and I guess 207 and it was actually 216. I got all 6 yards of fabric and don't have any clue what I'm going to make with it.
> 
> And when I got home, after grocery shopping, I realized that I don't have thread for my serger  he didn't try to sell me some and I forgot when I was checking out. Guess I'll order some online. Where is the best place for cones ?



Hooray for winning the fabric!


----------



## dianemom2

4HppyCamprs said:


> I'm lost, what launch and where was it? The clothing looks super!!


The launch was an sale on FB.  It ended yesterday.  There is one every couple of months or so.  I think that there will be a mini launch in November and the next regular one will be in January/February.



pyrxtc said:


> dresses look so great ! I never have a model for any of my dresses/outfits either, it gets hard to really show them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when I got home, after grocery shopping, I realized that I don't have thread for my serger  he didn't try to sell me some and I forgot when I was checking out. Guess I'll order some online. Where is the best place for cones ?


I could get my little niece to model them but it would get complicated because they live an hour away from us.  Plus, while I adore her, she is not a "put together" looking child.  She is a real cutie but her hair is always messy and she won't let you brush it.  If there are ties on a dress, she won't let you tie them and her shirt is always untucked.    I keep looking for somebody who lives closer to me and has a little girl who could model what I've sewn. 

Hooray for winning fabric!  I am sure you could come up with something very cute with that adorable doggy fabric!

Unless Joanns has a great sale, this is where I order my thread from:
http://sewtrue.com/Store/Maxi-Lock-Serger-Thread-AS-LOW-AS-2.00-EACH-P184.html



4HppyCamprs said:


> I apparently picked out a pattern for a simple looking dress that is not so simple to sew. Mother in law kept asking if I was sure it was a beginner pattern and then switched to she is sure it is not for beginners and she will find me a simpler pattern. I think I will see about one if the Carla c dresses


Oh no!  Well, I highly recommend CarlaC's Simple Sweet dress.  It has great directions, it is easy to sew and is a pattern that is so versatile, you will make it over and over again.  I've made three of them in the last two weeks.


----------



## PurpleEars

BabyRapunzel said:


> Since my bad news, I have been sad and not wanting to do anything other than making it through work. However, we are going to the circus to see Ringling Brothers Dragons tonight, and late Tuesday night I decided I wanted DD2 to have an outfit. So the fabric was bought yesterday, and made last night. There were 2 shirt casualties, learning to embroider on knit. And I ran out of time, so once again no ruffle for now and a quick hem.  This is my first official outfit, as the princess one still needs a ruffle.



I am sorry to hear that you had been feeling sad. I hope things look up for you. The outfit looks great!



pyrxtc said:


> Picked up my serger today and found out that I had fabric waiting for me too ! I went to the Open house at his shop a couple of weeks ago and they had a contest where you had to guess how many inches were on the bolt and I guess 207 and it was actually 216. I got all 6 yards of fabric and don't have any clue what I'm going to make with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when I got home, after grocery shopping, I realized that I don't have thread for my serger  he didn't try to sell me some and I forgot when I was checking out. Guess I'll order some online. Where is the best place for cones ?



Congrats on winning the fabric. I am sure you can find a way to use it!



4HppyCamprs said:


> I apparently picked out a pattern for a simple looking dress that is not so simple to sew. Mother in law kept asking if I was sure it was a beginner pattern and then switched to she is sure it is not for beginners and she will find me a simpler pattern. I think I will see about one if the Carla c dresses



I am sorry to hear that. In addition to the Simply Sweet, the Stripwork Jumper is also easy to make. However, the two dresses are highly similar that you can probably just get away with one of those patterns. Oh the Portrait Peasant is also quite easy too.


----------



## EEs*Mommy

dianemom2 said:


> Here is the link:
> http://www.facebook.com/groups/453727554678876/
> 
> 
> Which two did you buy?  If I had little ones, I'd have such a hard time choosing since they were all so beautiful!
> .


Thanks for posting the link. 
I bought this fab one with Cindy fabric I am a HUGE fan of fab dresses with no applique  http://practicewriter.com/vu/?73C63 
And this one from Tricia. I am thinking it will be her night time HS dress.
http://practicewriter.com/vu/?7383C


----------



## babynala

I am far behind so there is WTMTQ but everyone has been so busy making the cutest things.  Welcome to all the new members.  Everyone here is so helpful and we love to see pictures - Disney or not.

Just wanted to say hi to Cheryl.  I'm glad to hear that you finally got to go on your cruise, sounds like you had a great time.  And good luck with that slipcover.  I am with Diane - just buy one.   I think slipcovers dot com has lots of sizes.

ncmomof2 - I hope you guys had a nice trip to the world.  I see that you have stayed at ASSports a few times.  I will probably be staying there in January and I was curious which building you usually stay in.  

Diane - love your launch outfits.  Congrats on a successful launch.  I guess if you can design all those beautiful embroidery designs you don't need to hand applique.  I can't believe you created those designs for your Lady and the Tramp outfit.  They are so beautiful.  Sounds like you had fun at the sewing expo.  They have a quilt expo coming here next week and then in the spring the sewing expo comes.  I will be going next week but I look forward to the sewing expo more since they have more embroidery stuff.  

Michelle - Congrats on your launch.  That set came out really cute.  My DD loves the Aristocrats.  

D~ In looking at your projects again and I have to comment because the appliques are just amazing.  That guitar on C's bag is PERFECT.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Thanks for the compliments!

Pyrxtc, congrats on the fabric, very cute!

I forgot to say to Andrea, hope the Dr appt went ok for you.

So we had a great time at the circus. Dd2 loved it!  And here is a photo in action, did not get one on my phone with her standing.


----------



## pyrxtc

EEs*Mommy said:


> Thanks for posting the link.
> I bought this fab one with Cindy fabric I am a HUGE fan of fab dresses with no applique  http://practicewriter.com/vu/?73C63
> And this one from Tricia. I am thinking it will be her night time HS dress.
> http://practicewriter.com/vu/?7383C



Really like the dresses. I love how it is "Cinderella" without being Disney's version and no embroidery or applique.



BabyRapunzel said:


> So we had a great time at the circus. Dd2 loved it!  And here is a photo in action, did not get one on my phone with her standing.



She looks like she was having fun. Looks good on her.


----------



## love to stitch

pyrxtc said:


> Picked up my serger today and found out that I had fabric waiting for me too ! I went to the Open house at his shop a couple of weeks ago and they had a contest where you had to guess how many inches were on the bolt and I guess 207 and it was actually 216. I got all 6 yards of fabric and don't have any clue what I'm going to make with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when I got home, after grocery shopping, I realized that I don't have thread for my serger  he didn't try to sell me some and I forgot when I was checking out. Guess I'll order some online. Where is the best place for cones ?



Congratulations on winning the fabric, it looks cute.



BabyRapunzel said:


> So we had a great time at the circus. Dd2 loved it!  And here is a photo in action, did not get one on my phone with her standing.



Your daughter and her outfit are adorable, looks like she was enjoying the show.


----------



## cogero

I love love love the dumbo outfit so very cute


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Enabler alert!

If you want any patterns from YCMT, now is the time, 20% off and free applique bundle if your order is over $25 after the discount. Coupon code FunForFall20.  Good until Friday Oct 19th. 

I know I'll be getting a few patterns.


----------



## dianemom2

PurpleEars said:


> I am sorry to hear that. In addition to the Simply Sweet, the Stripwork Jumper is also easy to make. However, the two dresses are highly similar that you can probably just get away with one of those patterns. Oh the Portrait Peasant is also quite easy too.


I definitely agree with this.  I prefer the Simply Sweet pattern though because the pattern comes with more ways to vary it.  It comes with different strap options and you can make it as a halter or jumper style dress.  I like the portrait peasant dress too.



EEs*Mommy said:


> Thanks for posting the link.
> I bought this fab one with Cindy fabric I am a HUGE fan of fab dresses with no applique  http://practicewriter.com/vu/?73C63
> And this one from Tricia. I am thinking it will be her night time HS dress.
> http://practicewriter.com/vu/?7383C


Oh, I loved both of those dresses.  They are so pretty!  



BabyRapunzel said:


> So we had a great time at the circus. Dd2 loved it!  And here is a photo in action, did not get one on my phone with her standing.


That's so cute!  It looks like she had a wonderful time.  We took my girls when they were about that age and they loved it!  We took them every year until they were around 9 and 10.  The Dumbo outfit was perfect for the circus.


----------



## DMGeurts

babynala said:


> D~ In looking at your projects again and I have to comment because the appliques are just amazing.  That guitar on C's bag is PERFECT.



Thank you Liz!  



BabyRapunzel said:


>



This is adorable!!!  And your dd is just precious!



BabyRapunzel said:


> Enabler alert!
> 
> If you want any patterns from YCMT, now is the time, 20% off and free applique bundle if your order is over $25 after the discount. Coupon code FunForFall20.  Good until Friday Oct 19th.
> 
> I know I'll be getting a few patterns.



Hmmm...  Thanks...    I am afraid to look, I shouldn't buy anything.

*Andrea...*  How are you doing???  I hope everything is OK - I've been thinking of you.

D~


----------



## pyrxtc

I know not everyone on here ventures far from this thread every day so I wanted to share this good news with you.

$10 rebate for any disney*pixar movie combo pack

Good on Brave or any Disney*pixar combo pack from Kellogg.

http://halloween.kelloggs.com/#.UHgKLFq-2E0.facebook

http://halloween.kelloggs.com/BraveRebateForm.pdf

rebate form must be sent in by 12/31/12

Also free trick or treat bags..... Monster Inc High bags. Not really Halloween specific so can be used all year round. They are about the size of a box of cereal. (think 24 oz Mini-wheats.) really cute and shiny. you must submit by 10/31/12

http://halloween.kelloggs.com/HalloweenBagOrderForm.pdf

You can get to all of them from the first link but the PDF's are the forms for each.
__________________


----------



## pequele

miprender said:
			
		

> Thanks. We did have a great time and the Glow in the Dark thread works great on the dark rides. My kids loved it.
> 
> Just reading this now. Sounds like you had a great time. I want to get some more Glow in the Dark thread. Like I just mentioned in the PP, my kids loved it.




Ok I MUST know where this glow in the dark thread comes from???


----------



## pyrxtc

pequele said:


> Ok I MUST know where this glow in the dark thread comes from???



I've seen it at joann's. I think I got some myself but haven't used it yet.


----------



## miprender

pyrxtc said:


> Picked up my serger today and found out that I had fabric waiting for me too ! I went to the Open house at his shop a couple of weeks ago and they had a contest where you had to guess how many inches were on the bolt and I guess 207 and it was actually 216. I got all 6 yards of fabric and don't have any clue what I'm going to make with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when I got home, after grocery shopping, I realized that I don't have thread for my serger  he didn't try to sell me some and I forgot when I was checking out. Guess I'll order some online. Where is the best place for cones ?



Cute fabric




EEs*Mommy said:


> Thanks for posting the link.
> I bought this fab one with Cindy fabric I am a HUGE fan of fab dresses with no applique  http://practicewriter.com/vu/?73C63
> And this one from Tricia. I am thinking it will be her night time HS dress.
> http://practicewriter.com/vu/?7383C



LOVE those dresses.



BabyRapunzel said:


> So we had a great time at the circus. Dd2 loved it!  And here is a photo in action, did not get one on my phone with her standing.



Adorable picture



pyrxtc said:


> I know not everyone on here ventures far from this thread every day so I wanted to share this good news with you.
> 
> $10 rebate for any disney*pixar movie combo pack
> 
> Good on Brave or any Disney*pixar combo pack from Kellogg.
> 
> http://halloween.kelloggs.com/#.UHgKLFq-2E0.facebook
> 
> http://halloween.kelloggs.com/BraveRebateForm.pdf
> 
> rebate form must be sent in by 12/31/12
> 
> Also free trick or treat bags..... Monster Inc High bags. Not really Halloween specific so can be used all year round. They are about the size of a box of cereal. (think 24 oz Mini-wheats.) really cute and shiny. you must submit by 10/31/12
> 
> http://halloween.kelloggs.com/HalloweenBagOrderForm.pdf
> 
> You can get to all of them from the first link but the PDF's are the forms for each.
> __________________



Thanks for the links. When is Brave coming out? 



pequele said:


> Ok I MUST know where this glow in the dark thread comes from???



I ordered mine online from Long Creek Mills in NC.


----------



## DMGeurts

pequele said:


> Ok I MUST know where this glow in the dark thread comes from???





miprender said:


> I ordered mine online from Long Creek Mills in NC.



I didn't get any while I was there - but EVERYONE else did.  One of these days, when I place another order from them, I will get that...  It will be awesome for our halloween trip next year.  

D~


----------



## dianemom2

I got my glow in the dark thread from Marathon thread at the Sewing Expo last week.  I also got thread that changes color in the sun.  I bought the one that turns from blue to purple but they had three other color choices too.  These special threads are more expensive than the other threads but they are fun to use.


----------



## ivey_family

Hi Everyone,

Once again, I am pages and pages behind.  I've read along and enjoyed all the wonderful creations, but I never seem to have the time to quote.  I'm so sorry not to properly admire everything that has been done in the last month!!

I have been sewing and have a couple things to share and a couple more in progress.  First, I picked up this women's tshirt over the summer...






...and turned it into these Riviera leggings, my first project from Sewing Clothes Kids Love.






And, after many hours and lots of mods, I made this for dd to wear on our trip...






It started as the licensed Simplicity pattern, but I made a ton of changes including a button placket instead of a zipper and different sleeve embellishment.  I found this tut for the sleeves and liked the look better than the teardrop appliques.   I was inspired by ellenbenny and Boutique Ollie Girl to use all calicos instead of satin.

Next up, I've got a Peter Pan Precious Dress started (similar to last year in a larger size) and a Mickey Christmas Feliz ready to cut out.

Back to work for me!
Regards,
C.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

ivey_family said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Once again, I am pages and pages behind.  I've read along and enjoyed all the wonderful creations, but I never seem to have the time to quote.  I'm so sorry not to properly admire everything that has been done in the last month!!
> 
> I have been sewing and have a couple things to share and a couple more in progress.  First, I picked up this women's tshirt over the summer...
> 
> ...and turned it into these Riviera leggings, my first project from Sewing Clothes Kids Love.
> 
> And, after many hours and lots of mods, I made this for dd to wear on our trip...
> 
> It started as the licensed Simplicity pattern, but I made a ton of changes including a button placket instead of a zipper and different sleeve embellishment.  I found this tut for the sleeves and liked the look better than the teardrop appliques.   I was inspired by ellenbenny and Boutique Ollie Girl to use all calicos instead of satin.
> 
> Next up, I've got a Peter Pan Precious Dress started (similar to last year in a larger size) and a Mickey Christmas Feliz ready to cut out.
> 
> Back to work for me!
> Regards,
> C.



Love the Snow white! Thanks for the tut, I may need to try this soon.


----------



## Jen7079

Has anyone gotten a Belvah bag? If so did you find it easy to embroider on?


----------



## pyrxtc

I was enlisted to make a clown costume for my Mom. Glad patterns are on sale this week. I think I have enough circus fabric left from my dress but I'm going to check out some shiny stuff to add as patches too I think. Any tips ? She asked that I do a velcro back instead of buttons or zipper. I guess it has come full circle almost, my mother's mother made me a clown costume when I was little and now I'm making my Mom one.

Brave comes out November 13, 2012


----------



## luvdumbo

Just thought I would pop-in and say Hi!  I have not been on a Disboutique thread in 2 years as I primarily stick to the FB group now.  But FB got blocked at work so you will see me here more often now.  

Okay now I got to go back and try to catch up a little!


----------



## dianemom2

ivey_family said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and turned it into these Riviera leggings, my first project from Sewing Clothes Kids Love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, after many hours and lots of mods, I made this for dd to wear on our trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up, I've got a Peter Pan Precious Dress started (similar to last year in a larger size) and a Mickey Christmas Feliz ready to cut out.
> 
> C.


I love the upcycled leggings.  I haven't made the Riviera leggings pattern but I have that book and I always say I'm going to make them.  I love the Snow White dress.  And it is smart to use calico.  It is so much more breathable which is best for the Florida heat.  I just bought the Precious dress pattern today and I can't wait to try it out.  The Peter Pan dress you made last  year was so cute!  I can't wait to see what you do this year.



pyrxtc said:


> I was enlisted to make a clown costume for my Mom. Glad patterns are on sale this week. I think I have enough circus fabric left from my dress but I'm going to check out some shiny stuff to add as patches too I think. Any tips ? She asked that I do a velcro back instead of buttons or zipper. I guess it has come full circle almost, my mother's mother made me a clown costume when I was little and now I'm making my Mom one.
> 
> Brave comes out November 13, 2012


Sorry, no hints for the costume from me.  However,  I think it is great you are making a clown costume for your mom and she did one for you when you were little.  I can't wait to see what you make.

Well, my Ellageo broke today.  I am going to take it in to the shop tomorrow and have them look at it.  Hopefully they can fix it but I have my doubts about it.  Now I wish I'd looked more carefully at the machines at the Sewing Expo last week.


----------



## aboveH20

Andrea?  I keep checking in to see how you're doing.  

I may as well post my latest.  Next week I'm having dinner with some women I used to work with.  I asked the youngest one if her daughter has AG dolls.  She has four! I had planned to make each of them an outfit but *quickly* remembered how time consuming the clothing is -- despite its size -- so made one outfit.

Dorrrine with her American Girl Halloween outfit.






The skirt is reversible.






And, of course I'd never leave Ginger out.






All set for MNSSHP. 

Well, except for tickets.


----------



## DMGeurts

ivey_family said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Once again, I am pages and pages behind.  I've read along and enjoyed all the wonderful creations, but I never seem to have the time to quote.  I'm so sorry not to properly admire everything that has been done in the last month!!
> 
> I have been sewing and have a couple things to share and a couple more in progress.  First, I picked up this women's tshirt over the summer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and turned it into these Riviera leggings, my first project from Sewing Clothes Kids Love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, after many hours and lots of mods, I made this for dd to wear on our trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It started as the licensed Simplicity pattern, but I made a ton of changes including a button placket instead of a zipper and different sleeve embellishment.  I found this tut for the sleeves and liked the look better than the teardrop appliques.   I was inspired by ellenbenny and Boutique Ollie Girl to use all calicos instead of satin.
> 
> Next up, I've got a Peter Pan Precious Dress started (similar to last year in a larger size) and a Mickey Christmas Feliz ready to cut out.
> 
> Back to work for me!
> Regards,
> C.



Absolutely adorable!!!  Great job!



luvdumbo said:


> Just thought I would pop-in and say Hi!  I have not been on a Disboutique thread in 2 years as I primarily stick to the FB group now.  But FB got blocked at work so you will see me here more often now.
> 
> Okay now I got to go back and try to catch up a little!



Hi!!!  Glad to see you back!  



aboveH20 said:


> Andrea?  I keep checking in to see how you're doing.
> 
> I may as well post my latest.  Next week I'm having dinner with some women I used to work with.  I asked the youngest one if her daughter has AG dolls.  She has four! I had planned to make each of them an outfit but *quickly* remembered how time consuming the clothing is -- despite its size -- so made one outfit.
> 
> Dorrrine with her American Girl Halloween outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is reversible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, of course I'd never leave Ginger out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All set for MNSSHP.
> 
> Well, except for tickets.



ROFL...  And the adventures of Dorrrine and Ginger continue...  I've missed you Cheryl - I hope you are well...  BTW, the house next door is empty, I've been waiting for you to show up.  

D~


----------



## goteamwood

BabyRapunzel said:


> Enabler alert!
> 
> If you want any patterns from YCMT, now is the time, 20% off and free applique bundle if your order is over $25 after the discount. Coupon code FunForFall20.  Good until Friday Oct 19th.
> 
> I know I'll be getting a few patterns.



Thanks! I was just debating on getting the much-applauded Easy Fit Pants pattern, so I decided why not? Of course I also got the raglan hoodie pattern too.



ivey_family said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Once again, I am pages and pages behind.  I've read along and enjoyed all the wonderful creations, but I never seem to have the time to quote.  I'm so sorry not to properly admire everything that has been done in the last month!!
> 
> I have been sewing and have a couple things to share and a couple more in progress.  First, I picked up this women's tshirt over the summer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and turned it into these Riviera leggings, my first project from Sewing Clothes Kids Love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, after many hours and lots of mods, I made this for dd to wear on our trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It started as the licensed Simplicity pattern, but I made a ton of changes including a button placket instead of a zipper and different sleeve embellishment.  I found this tut for the sleeves and liked the look better than the teardrop appliques.   I was inspired by ellenbenny and Boutique Ollie Girl to use all calicos instead of satin.
> 
> Next up, I've got a Peter Pan Precious Dress started (similar to last year in a larger size) and a Mickey Christmas Feliz ready to cut out.
> 
> Back to work for me!
> Regards,
> C.



Snow white is adorable. I love the dress, so cute. 


My adult bowling shirts are still in progress, but I did get some work done today. I *almost* have them all cut out. I am making 4 total. I think I figured out why I am so frustrated. I made a dozen boys bowling shirts with various stripes and Carla C's pattern made it easy by exactly describing how wide to cut strips, sew them together then cut out one piece. This one has a ton of different pieces for the different stripe possibilities and I got all confused. I also "lost" a pattern piece and spent more than an hour searching for it only to find it was on the table right next to me, it was just never unfolded or cut, I thought all the pieces were on one big sheet. I might be sewing buttons on these shirts on the Magic Express but darnit I am going to get it done!

But tonight I went for dinner with a friend and her husband and my kiddos who were freaked out beyond measure at this horrifying animated, 6-foot ghoul in the entryway and WOULD NOT EAT because of it, even though it was out of sight, and then they required me to take 7 trips to the bathroom and ultimately a trip to the CAR to use the emergency portable potty which was apparently more desirable than the bathroom inside where it was warm. I didn't get to eat my dinner but you can bet I finished my Sake before we left. This potty training thing is the WORST. THING. EVER. So I am too tired and burned out from a tough mommy day to work on the shirts tonight. I am sure I would mess something up!


----------



## PurpleEars

BabyRapunzel said:


> So we had a great time at the circus. Dd2 loved it!  And here is a photo in action, did not get one on my phone with her standing.



She is adorable! Thanks for sharing the picture!



BabyRapunzel said:


> Enabler alert!
> 
> If you want any patterns from YCMT, now is the time, 20% off and free applique bundle if your order is over $25 after the discount. Coupon code FunForFall20.  Good until Friday Oct 19th.
> 
> I know I'll be getting a few patterns.



Thanks for posting this. It is probably bad for my bank account but I have a feeling that I will be getting a few new patterns to try.



ivey_family said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Once again, I am pages and pages behind.  I've read along and enjoyed all the wonderful creations, but I never seem to have the time to quote.  I'm so sorry not to properly admire everything that has been done in the last month!!
> 
> I have been sewing and have a couple things to share and a couple more in progress.  First, I picked up this women's tshirt over the summer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and turned it into these Riviera leggings, my first project from Sewing Clothes Kids Love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, after many hours and lots of mods, I made this for dd to wear on our trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It started as the licensed Simplicity pattern, but I made a ton of changes including a button placket instead of a zipper and different sleeve embellishment.  I found this tut for the sleeves and liked the look better than the teardrop appliques.   I was inspired by ellenbenny and Boutique Ollie Girl to use all calicos instead of satin.
> 
> Next up, I've got a Peter Pan Precious Dress started (similar to last year in a larger size) and a Mickey Christmas Feliz ready to cut out.
> 
> Back to work for me!
> Regards,
> C.



Great job on the leggings and the Snow White dress! I can't wait to see the Peter Pan Precious Dress and the Mickey Feliz.



dianemom2 said:


> Well, my Ellageo broke today.  I am going to take it in to the shop tomorrow and have them look at it.  Hopefully they can fix it but I have my doubts about it.  Now I wish I'd looked more carefully at the machines at the Sewing Expo last week.



Oh no! I am so sorry to hear that. I hope the shop will give you more positive news!



aboveH20 said:


> I may as well post my latest.  Next week I'm having dinner with some women I used to work with.  I asked the youngest one if her daughter has AG dolls.  She has four! I had planned to make each of them an outfit but *quickly* remembered how time consuming the clothing is -- despite its size -- so made one outfit.
> 
> Dorrrine with her American Girl Halloween outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is reversible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, of course I'd never leave Ginger out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All set for MNSSHP.
> 
> Well, except for tickets.



Beautiful outfits! I have a feeling that Dorrrine and Ginger won't need tickets for MNSSHP though 



goteamwood said:


> Thanks! I was just debating on getting the much-applauded Easy Fit Pants pattern, so I decided why not? Of course I also got the raglan hoodie pattern too.
> 
> My adult bowling shirts are still in progress, but I did get some work done today. I *almost* have them all cut out. I am making 4 total. I think I figured out why I am so frustrated. I made a dozen boys bowling shirts with various stripes and Carla C's pattern made it easy by exactly describing how wide to cut strips, sew them together then cut out one piece. This one has a ton of different pieces for the different stripe possibilities and I got all confused. I also "lost" a pattern piece and spent more than an hour searching for it only to find it was on the table right next to me, it was just never unfolded or cut, I thought all the pieces were on one big sheet. I might be sewing buttons on these shirts on the Magic Express but darnit I am going to get it done!
> 
> But tonight I went for dinner with a friend and her husband and my kiddos who were freaked out beyond measure at this horrifying animated, 6-foot ghoul in the entryway and WOULD NOT EAT because of it, even though it was out of sight, and then they required me to take 7 trips to the bathroom and ultimately a trip to the CAR to use the emergency portable potty which was apparently more desirable than the bathroom inside where it was warm. I didn't get to eat my dinner but you can bet I finished my Sake before we left. This potty training thing is the WORST. THING. EVER. So I am too tired and burned out from a tough mommy day to work on the shirts tonight. I am sure I would mess something up!



I hope you will enjoy the new patterns. I am sorry to hear that you are having problems with those adult bowling shirts and a tough mommy day. I hope tomorrow will be a better day for you.


I am going to chime in with others and say *Andrea: I hope you are feeling better after your visit with the doctor the other day. I have been thinking about you.*


----------



## cogero

aboveH20 said:


> Andrea?  I keep checking in to see how you're doing.
> 
> I may as well post my latest.  Next week I'm having dinner with some women I used to work with.  I asked the youngest one if her daughter has AG dolls.  She has four! I had planned to make each of them an outfit but *quickly* remembered how time consuming the clothing is -- despite its size -- so made one outfit.
> 
> Dorrrine with her American Girl Halloween outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is reversible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, of course I'd never leave Ginger out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All set for MNSSHP.
> 
> Well, except for tickets.



Love the outfits Cheryl.

Andrea I have been thinking and praying you feel better.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

I just found out my niece is into Winx Club. I was going to make her a princess dress for Christmas, but now it looks like, it should be Winx Club. Does anyone know if there are embroidery designs for Winx club, they kinda look like fairies. And also any dress patterns out there for their outfits?


----------



## love to stitch

ivey_family said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Once again, I am pages and pages behind.  I've read along and enjoyed all the wonderful creations, but I never seem to have the time to quote.  I'm so sorry not to properly admire everything that has been done in the last month!!
> 
> I have been sewing and have a couple things to share and a couple more in progress.  First, I picked up this women's tshirt over the summer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and turned it into these Riviera leggings, my first project from Sewing Clothes Kids Love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, after many hours and lots of mods, I made this for dd to wear on our trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It started as the licensed Simplicity pattern, but I made a ton of changes including a button placket instead of a zipper and different sleeve embellishment.  I found this tut for the sleeves and liked the look better than the teardrop appliques.   I was inspired by ellenbenny and Boutique Ollie Girl to use all calicos instead of satin.
> 
> Next up, I've got a Peter Pan Precious Dress started (similar to last year in a larger size) and a Mickey Christmas Feliz ready to cut out.
> 
> Back to work for me!
> Regards,
> C.



Those are cute leggings and a great recycling idea. Your little princess and her dress are adorable.



aboveH20 said:


> Andrea?  I keep checking in to see how you're doing.
> 
> I may as well post my latest.  Next week I'm having dinner with some women I used to work with.  I asked the youngest one if her daughter has AG dolls.  She has four! I had planned to make each of them an outfit but *quickly* remembered how time consuming the clothing is -- despite its size -- so made one outfit.
> 
> Dorrrine with her American Girl Halloween outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is reversible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, of course I'd never leave Ginger out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All set for MNSSHP.
> 
> Well, except for tickets.



Very cute outfits.


----------



## miprender

DMGeurts said:


> I didn't get any while I was there - but EVERYONE else did.  One of these days, when I place another order from them, I will get that...  It will be awesome for our halloween trip next year.
> 
> D~



 



ivey_family said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> I have been sewing and have a couple things to share and a couple more in progress.  First, I picked up this women's tshirt over the summer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and turned it into these Riviera leggings, my first project from Sewing Clothes Kids Love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, after many hours and lots of mods, I made this for dd to wear on our trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It started as the licensed Simplicity pattern, but I made a ton of changes including a button placket instead of a zipper and different sleeve embellishment.  I found this tut for the sleeves and liked the look better than the teardrop appliques.   I was inspired by ellenbenny and Boutique Ollie Girl to use all calicos instead of satin.
> 
> Next up, I've got a Peter Pan Precious Dress started (similar to last year in a larger size) and a Mickey Christmas Feliz ready to cut out.
> 
> Back to work for me!
> Regards,
> C.



Awesome job on everything. 



pyrxtc said:


> I was enlisted to make a clown costume for my Mom. Glad patterns are on sale this week. I think I have enough circus fabric left from my dress but I'm going to check out some shiny stuff to add as patches too I think. Any tips ? She asked that I do a velcro back instead of buttons or zipper. I guess it has come full circle almost, my mother's mother made me a clown costume when I was little and now I'm making my Mom one.
> 
> Brave comes out November 13, 2012



How sweet



luvdumbo said:


> Just thought I would pop-in and say Hi!  I have not been on a Disboutique thread in 2 years as I primarily stick to the FB group now.  But FB got blocked at work so you will see me here more often now.
> 
> Okay now I got to go back and try to catch up a little!



 Thank goodness they haven't blocked FB at my work. 



aboveH20 said:


> Andrea?  I keep checking in to see how you're doing.
> 
> I may as well post my latest.  Next week I'm having dinner with some women I used to work with.  I asked the youngest one if her daughter has AG dolls.  She has four! I had planned to make each of them an outfit but *quickly* remembered how time consuming the clothing is -- despite its size -- so made one outfit.
> 
> Dorrrine with her American Girl Halloween outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is reversible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, of course I'd never leave Ginger out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All set for MNSSHP.
> 
> Well, except for tickets.



So glad that you did not leave Ginger out. 



goteamwood said:


> But tonight I went for dinner with a friend and her husband and my kiddos who were freaked out beyond measure at this horrifying animated, 6-foot ghoul in the entryway and WOULD NOT EAT because of it, even though it was out of sight, and then they required me to take 7 trips to the bathroom and ultimately a trip to the CAR to use the emergency portable potty which was apparently more desirable than the bathroom inside where it was warm. I didn't get to eat my dinner but you can bet I finished my Sake before we left. This potty training thing is the WORST. THING. EVER. So I am too tired and burned out from a tough mommy day to work on the shirts tonight. I am sure I would mess something up!



 I remember my son freakin out at a Hibatchi restaurant once. He was so scared of the fire he ran out of the room.



BabyRapunzel said:


> I just found out my niece is into Minx Club. I was going to make her a princess dress for Christmas, but now it looks like, it should be Minx Club. Does anyone know if there are embroidery designs for Minx club, they kinda look like fairies. And also any dress patterns out there for their outfits?



 No help since I never heard of them before.

Edited to add: My DD9 said there is a Winx Club on Nick. Is this the same thing?


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Miprender,

Yes that is them. I edited my post for Winx club, oops. Thanks! I had never heard of them either, but she is all about them.


----------



## goteamwood

BabyRapunzel said:
			
		

> Miprender,
> 
> Yes that is them. I edited my post for Winx club, oops. Thanks! I had never heard of them either, but she is all about them.



I have to admit when I read "minx club" I thought perhaps your niece was into something a little risqué. It sounds very taudry!


----------



## kck182

Anyone use Create Kids Couture patterns?  I have 36 days to go and I'm starting to think about making something for my daughter.


----------



## McDuck

Gah!  I am pages and pages behind again!  Of course, that's a good thing--means everyone has been creating madly adorable things!  



kck182 said:


> Anyone use Create Kids Couture patterns?  I have 36 days to go and I'm starting to think about making something for my daughter.



I have used the Sophia's Open Back Ruffle Dress and the coordinating Ruffle Butt Pants.  They were pretty easy to understand and I was pleased with the end results.


I have happy news and am filling my Pinterest board with ideas.  My DD is quite obviously outgrowing her room.  We have a 3-bedroom house and she's been in the smallest bedroom.  The larger bedroom was being used as a combo guest room/craft-sewing room.  The bad thing is when we have company, I have to complete pick up all my sewing stuff and can't use it until company leaves---which is usually only an issue when the ILs come as they tend to stay a couple of weeks.    I've been hung up on what to do since the smaller room can't accommodate all the guest room and sewing furniture.

Then my hubby came up with the perfect suggestion---give Kaity the bigger bedroom with a full size bed, and she can just sleep with us when we have company.  The funny thing is, I don't know why that thought never occurred to me as my parents never had a guest room til I moved out when I got married.  I used to give up my bed when company came.

Soooooo, I am in full-bore planning mode.  Kaity said she wants princesses for her new bedroom, so I'm looking at comforters and curtains, and trying to figure out the best layout to maximize playspace.  In the meantime, I am so excited at not only laying out my own sewing room, but the prospect of FINALLY being able to put out my Donald Duck collection, which has been boxed up since I got married 5 years ago.  We didn't live in our first house long enough to get it unpacked before we got word we were getting transferred to England....didn't even unpack it in England because our orders got shortened to a year, and I haven't really had a place to put it in the current use of our house.  But now---in my DEDICATED sewing/craft room--I can put my Donald Duck collection back on display!!!  So, I'm also planning on making some window treatments inspired by my main duck.

Here's the fun part---in the couple weeks leading up to Christmas we're going to start taking down stuff in the guest room, taking down shelves, patching nail holes, etc. and get it all ready to move.  Then, Christmas Eve, while Kaity is sleeping, we'll move everything out, get her new bedding and curtains up, and move her furniture over, then transplant her into her new room where she'll wake up Christmas morning!  After Christmas, getting MY new room set up will start.  

This is me since we decided all this:


----------



## pyrxtc

aboveH20 said:


> Andrea?  I keep checking in to see how you're doing.
> 
> I may as well post my latest.  Next week I'm having dinner with some women I used to work with.  I asked the youngest one if her daughter has AG dolls.  She has four! I had planned to make each of them an outfit but *quickly* remembered how time consuming the clothing is -- despite its size -- so made one outfit. Dorrrine with her American Girl Halloween outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is reversible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, of course I'd never leave Ginger out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All set for MNSSHP.  Well, except for tickets.



Love the clothes and really like that you made the skirt reversible. The ghost is so cute too. i bought some AG patterns so that I can make some for all the dolls I have upstairs and can give each of my nieces a doll and a bunch of clothes with maybe some matching clothes for them too.



McDuck said:


> Soooooo, I am in full-bore planning mode.  Kaity said she wants princesses for her new bedroom, so I'm looking at comforters and curtains, and trying to figure out the best layout to maximize playspace.  In the meantime, I am so excited at not only laying out my own sewing room, but the prospect of FINALLY being able to put out my Donald Duck collection, which has been boxed up since I got married 5 years ago.  We didn't live in our first house long enough to get it unpacked before we got word we were getting transferred to England....didn't even unpack it in England because our orders got shortened to a year, and I haven't really had a place to put it in the current use of our house.  But now---in my DEDICATED sewing/craft room--I can put my Donald Duck collection back on display!!!  So, I'm also planning on making some window treatments inspired by my main duck.
> Here's the fun part---in the couple weeks leading up to Christmas we're going to start taking down stuff in the guest room, taking down shelves, patching nail holes, etc. and get it all ready to move.  Then, Christmas Eve, while Kaity is sleeping, we'll move everything out, get her new bedding and curtains up, and move her furniture over, then transplant her into her new room where she'll wake up Christmas morning!  After Christmas, getting MY new room set up will start.
> This is me since we decided all this:



Sounds like a great plan to me !! I always had to give up my room when people came too and it didn't kill anyone. Good luck with finding everything that you need and YAY for getting to display Donald.

I like the stripe pants from that shirt. Great job but I must have missed the quote.

I finally got my photopass Cd so you can all see what my whole dress looked like. I was the only adult Merida that night (from what all of the Cm's told me) and the guy that took my pic in front of the pumpkin, he took our pics the next day in Carsland and remembered us from the party. No, we weren't in costume the next day.










All my pics make me really want to lose my extra weight.


----------



## McDuck

pyrxtc said:


> Sounds like a great plan to me !! I always had to give up my room when people came too and it didn't kill anyone. Good luck with finding everything that you need and YAY for getting to display Donald.



  I can't stop grinning every time I think about it.  LOL



> I finally got my photopass Cd so you can all see what my whole dress looked like. I was the only adult Merida that night (from what all of the Cm's told me) and the guy that took my pic in front of the pumpkin, he took our pics the next day in Carsland and remembered us from the party. No, we weren't in costume the next day.



Love it!!  You look great--and so does your son!    That's the same Merida outfit I'm going to be sewing for my little girl.  Hope mine comes out near as nicely.  

(I do hope to get back and catch some quotes from the past couple of weeks---just depends on if time allows.  My daughter's birthday pictures and party are this coming week and I'm behind the 8 ball!)


----------



## goteamwood

pyrxtc said:


> Love the clothes and really like that you made the skirt reversible. The ghost is so cute too. i bought some AG patterns so that I can make some for all the dolls I have upstairs and can give each of my nieces a doll and a bunch of clothes with maybe some matching clothes for them too.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a great plan to me !! I always had to give up my room when people came too and it didn't kill anyone. Good luck with finding everything that you need and YAY for getting to display Donald.
> 
> I like the stripe pants from that shirt. Great job but I must have missed the quote.
> 
> I finally got my photopass Cd so you can all see what my whole dress looked like. I was the only adult Merida that night (from what all of the Cm's told me) and the guy that took my pic in front of the pumpkin, he took our pics the next day in Carsland and remembered us from the party. No, we weren't in costume the next day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All my pics make me really want to lose my extra weight.



I do love the dress, I think it is awesome and you look great with that "other" Merida! Looks like you had fun, even though you said it was really crowded.  You photos also make me really glad I got photopass+ for our trip. ETA: Oh, and I am dressing up as tinkerbell, which is going to make me wish I had shed 50 or more lbs too. Plus-sized Tink, coming through! I am hoping that my kids will be so stinkin' cute in their Hook and Smee getups no one will notice Tink. 

WE leave in 2 weeks and my boys will not stop reminding me "2 weeks! 2 weeks!" even though they really don't have any concept of time. It's cute.


----------



## LilLisaLou

I am sewing for the first time using a one directional print. Unfortunately, I didn't realize I needed to check which way the pattern was facing. I have fabric for an upside down Bambi skirt. Oh well, going back to the sewing store! Lesson learned


----------



## pyrxtc

McDuck said:


> I can't stop grinning every time I think about it.  LOL
> Love it!!  You look great--and so does your son!    That's the same Merida outfit I'm going to be sewing for my little girl.  Hope mine comes out near as nicely.
> (I do hope to get back and catch some quotes from the past couple of weeks---just depends on if time allows.  My daughter's birthday pictures and party are this coming week and I'm behind the 8 ball!)



I'm hoping I get a sewing room in our new house if we move. I'm sure you dress will turn out great !



goteamwood said:


> I do love the dress, I think it is awesome and you look great with that "other" Merida! Looks like you had fun, even though you said it was really crowded.  You photos also make me really glad I got photopass+ for our trip. ETA: Oh, and I am dressing up as tinkerbell, which is going to make me wish I had shed 50 or more lbs too. Plus-sized Tink, coming through! I am hoping that my kids will be so stinkin' cute in their Hook and Smee getups no one will notice Tink.
> 
> WE leave in 2 weeks and my boys will not stop reminding me "2 weeks! 2 weeks!" even though they really don't have any concept of time. It's cute.



I did have fun and we left as the party ended so it wasn't so crowded. I'm sure you'll look great tinkerbell too, at least we'll be dressed up. A lot of people at the party we were at weren't.  I like the "2 weeks" but every time I read it, I think.... "Blue, like the hallway ?" and it whispers "two weeks, two weeks" really high pitched in my head.

the plus is awesome and Disneyland's came with some great carsland pics and more pics from around the park that were not on my other CD. Just be aware that all the ride pics have the ride name stamped on them and you get the 4x6 version so no 5x7 or 8x10 prints without cutting something off. I think you can ask for the 5x7 version if you think you'll print it that big.

Thanks you both for the compliments. Maybe I'll get really ambitious next year and do a dress from Mirror, Mirror cuz that movie had some crazy dresses and they have patterns for them.


----------



## ivey_family

Thank you for all the kind comment on my little Snow White!



aboveH20 said:


> Dorrrine with her American Girl Halloween outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is reversible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, of course I'd never leave Ginger out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All set for MNSSHP.
> 
> Well, except for tickets.



Everything is so cute!  How sweet of you to make that for your friend's daughter!



goteamwood said:


> My adult bowling shirts are still in progress, but I did get some work done today. I *almost* have them all cut out. I am making 4 total. I think I figured out why I am so frustrated. I made a dozen boys bowling shirts with various stripes and Carla C's pattern made it easy by exactly describing how wide to cut strips, sew them together then cut out one piece. This one has a ton of different pieces for the different stripe possibilities and I got all confused. I also "lost" a pattern piece and spent more than an hour searching for it only to find it was on the table right next to me, it was just never unfolded or cut, I thought all the pieces were on one big sheet. I might be sewing buttons on these shirts on the Magic Express but darnit I am going to get it done!
> 
> But tonight I went for dinner with a friend and her husband and my kiddos who were freaked out beyond measure at this horrifying animated, 6-foot ghoul in the entryway and WOULD NOT EAT because of it, even though it was out of sight, and then they required me to take 7 trips to the bathroom and ultimately a trip to the CAR to use the emergency portable potty which was apparently more desirable than the bathroom inside where it was warm. I didn't get to eat my dinner but you can bet I finished my Sake before we left. This potty training thing is the WORST. THING. EVER. So I am too tired and burned out from a tough mommy day to work on the shirts tonight. I am sure I would mess something up!



I feel your potty training pain!  I feel like I've been at it for at least 3 years and at least a couple more to go since my dd hasn't yet started.  



McDuck said:


> Soooooo, I am in full-bore planning mode.  Kaity said she wants princesses for her new bedroom, so I'm looking at comforters and curtains, and trying to figure out the best layout to maximize playspace.  In the meantime, I am so excited at not only laying out my own sewing room, but the prospect of FINALLY being able to put out my Donald Duck collection, which has been boxed up since I got married 5 years ago.  We didn't live in our first house long enough to get it unpacked before we got word we were getting transferred to England....didn't even unpack it in England because our orders got shortened to a year, and I haven't really had a place to put it in the current use of our house.  But now---in my DEDICATED sewing/craft room--I can put my Donald Duck collection back on display!!!  So, I'm also planning on making some window treatments inspired by my main duck.
> 
> Here's the fun part---in the couple weeks leading up to Christmas we're going to start taking down stuff in the guest room, taking down shelves, patching nail holes, etc. and get it all ready to move.  Then, Christmas Eve, while Kaity is sleeping, we'll move everything out, get her new bedding and curtains up, and move her furniture over, then transplant her into her new room where she'll wake up Christmas morning!  After Christmas, getting MY new room set up will start.
> 
> This is me since we decided all this:



What fun!  I love designing rooms and organizing!  And you get to do two rooms!  Hooray!



pyrxtc said:


> All my pics make me really want to lose my extra weight.



It looks like a lot of fun!  Love the pic of you and the 'real' Merida!



goteamwood said:


> Plus-sized Tink, coming through! I am hoping that my kids will be so stinkin' cute in their Hook and Smee getups no one will notice Tink.
> 
> WE leave in 2 weeks and my boys will not stop reminding me "2 weeks! 2 weeks!" even though they really don't have any concept of time. It's cute.



I can't wait to see shots of all of you!  Your Smee and Captain Hook are adorable!



LilLisaLou said:


> I am sewing for the first time using a one directional print. Unfortunately, I didn't realize I needed to check which way the pattern was facing. I have fabric for an upside down Bambi skirt. Oh well, going back to the sewing store! Lesson learned



Oh, sorry that happened!  I'm sure we've all done something along those lines at one time in our sewing careers!

Regards,
C.


----------



## scbelleatheart

I have spent the last 2 hours trying to find the answer. I know I read it on here.
If you had $1000 to spend on a machine what would you buy? I love all your pics and appliques and embroidery. I have 3 sergers, 2 basic machines, but would love to do the embroidery and appliques that you all seem to do so well.
Any suggestions? I have done a search on this thread but I cannot find what you suggested. Sorry.


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> Andrea.  Just checking in to see how you made out yesterday.



Thank you to ALL who have inquired about me   I am sorry I haven't quoted everyone and haven't quoted all the fabulous creations too.  I have to ditto what Sunshine said and apologize for not properly crediting/quoting.

The PA who saw me was really nice, but he's not quite sure what is wrong with me.  He is treating me as having a sinus infection because one gland at the back of my neck hurt when he applied pressure, but then again the entire side of my left neck hurt (and shoulder, and arm).  I also have the headaches and ear pain that correspond with sinus infections, but I've had sinus infections in the past and they weren't at all like this. I also have not had a fever which he found strange.  So he gave me a Z-pack and then has me taking indocin and flexaril for my neck and shoulder pain.  I will say it is helping as my pain has drastically decreased.  And I did go to work on Friday, though I can't say I was at my best.  I am still tired and wear out easily and have not done any more on my dd's Halloween jeans that I had wanted to get done so she could wear them on Friday.  I am now doubting I'll even get them done by Monday.  My house is a mess, I am behind on laundry and my dogs stink.  I am just doing things in baby steps though until I fully recuperate.  And I hope to go back and try to catch up and participate more here.  But I did just have to quote this one:



aboveH20 said:


> Andrea?  I keep checking in to see how you're doing.
> 
> I may as well post my latest.  Next week I'm having dinner with some women I used to work with.  I asked the youngest one if her daughter has AG dolls.  She has four! I had planned to make each of them an outfit but *quickly* remembered how time consuming the clothing is -- despite its size -- so made one outfit.
> 
> Dorrrine with her American Girl Halloween outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is reversible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, of course I'd never leave Ginger out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All set for MNSSHP.
> 
> Well, except for tickets.



I want you to know I am jealous because my kids always pick Halloween outfits that are difficult/time consuming.  Ginger's costume looks smashing and aside from the detailed eyes, I bet it didn't take as long to make as the couch slip cover.

Love Dorine's ensemble.  You are going to make one little girl very happy


----------



## VBAndrea

scbelleatheart said:


> I have spent the last 2 hours trying to find the answer. I know I read it on here.
> If you had $1000 to spend on a machine what would you buy? I love all your pics and appliques and embroidery. I have 3 sergers, 2 basic machines, but would love to do the embroidery and appliques that you all seem to do so well.
> Any suggestions? I have done a search on this thread but I cannot find what you suggested. Sorry.



I know a lot of us (me included) have the Brother PE770.  You can find it for a general price of about $650, but add in thread, stabilizer, scissors, etc and it may very well add up to close to $1000.  Many of us order from Amazon, Overstock, HSN -- whoever has the best deal at the time.  Many order thread from Marathon Thread and Diane gets hers from somewhere similar -- I think Thread Art.  

This is my basic supply list -- what I personally use -- it doesn't mean you have to do what I do but hopefully this will give you a guide to see how much money you'll end up spending on supplies.  I typed this list up for Amy when she got her machine and saved it so I could post as needed.

Thread: Marathon 50 most popular colors starter set in Rayon  
	Also wise to order an extra black and white
	website is marathonthread.com

Stabilizer: Medium Weight Tear away from Marathon

	Medium weight cut away.  I buy Floriani brand from Tidewater Sew-Vac.  Some 	people just buy it at Joanns and get the common brands.  Floriani was 	recommended to me b/c it softens a lot after washing and is good for kids with 	sensitive skin.

	For cotton I hoop a sheet of the tearaway and then float a second sheet under

	For knits I hoop the cut away and float a sheet of tear away under it

Scissors:  I use Gingher embroidery scissors (use coupon from Joanns).  I used a small curved manicure scissors as well.   Some people buy Friskars curved scissors which can be purchased with coupon at Michaels or AC Moore. 

Spay adhesive:  Dritz 505 spray in yellow can available at Joanns (use coupon as its around $15 per can).

Bobbins:  I wind my own.  Machine comes with bobbin thread and 4 spools and you can buy the spools at Walmart.  If you buy prewound I was told to buy from Marathon NEB sided plastic polyester filament 14100P

Memory stick -- Brother PE 770 uses PES files

Marking pens or pencils

Extra needles:  I just buy them from Marathon -- ballpoint for knits, sharp point for cotton

Pins for knit from Walmart if you pin rather than hoop you shirts.


----------



## pyrxtc

Posted it twice.... many, many minutes apart


----------



## PurpleEars

McDuck said:


> I have happy news and am filling my Pinterest board with ideas.  My DD is quite obviously outgrowing her room.  We have a 3-bedroom house and she's been in the smallest bedroom.  The larger bedroom was being used as a combo guest room/craft-sewing room.  The bad thing is when we have company, I have to complete pick up all my sewing stuff and can't use it until company leaves---which is usually only an issue when the ILs come as they tend to stay a couple of weeks.    I've been hung up on what to do since the smaller room can't accommodate all the guest room and sewing furniture.
> 
> Then my hubby came up with the perfect suggestion---give Kaity the bigger bedroom with a full size bed, and she can just sleep with us when we have company.  The funny thing is, I don't know why that thought never occurred to me as my parents never had a guest room til I moved out when I got married.  I used to give up my bed when company came.
> 
> Soooooo, I am in full-bore planning mode.  Kaity said she wants princesses for her new bedroom, so I'm looking at comforters and curtains, and trying to figure out the best layout to maximize playspace.  In the meantime, I am so excited at not only laying out my own sewing room, but the prospect of FINALLY being able to put out my Donald Duck collection, which has been boxed up since I got married 5 years ago.  We didn't live in our first house long enough to get it unpacked before we got word we were getting transferred to England....didn't even unpack it in England because our orders got shortened to a year, and I haven't really had a place to put it in the current use of our house.  But now---in my DEDICATED sewing/craft room--I can put my Donald Duck collection back on display!!!  So, I'm also planning on making some window treatments inspired by my main duck.
> 
> Here's the fun part---in the couple weeks leading up to Christmas we're going to start taking down stuff in the guest room, taking down shelves, patching nail holes, etc. and get it all ready to move.  Then, Christmas Eve, while Kaity is sleeping, we'll move everything out, get her new bedding and curtains up, and move her furniture over, then transplant her into her new room where she'll wake up Christmas morning!  After Christmas, getting MY new room set up will start.
> 
> This is me since we decided all this:



Sounds like you have a fun plan going! Please show us the before/after pictures!



pyrxtc said:


> I finally got my photopass Cd so you can all see what my whole dress looked like. I was the only adult Merida that night (from what all of the Cm's told me) and the guy that took my pic in front of the pumpkin, he took our pics the next day in Carsland and remembered us from the party. No, we weren't in costume the next day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All my pics make me really want to lose my extra weight.



You look FANTASTIC in your dress! It is always nice to see what others make for themselves.



goteamwood said:


> I do love the dress, I think it is awesome and you look great with that "other" Merida! Looks like you had fun, even though you said it was really crowded.  You photos also make me really glad I got photopass+ for our trip. ETA: Oh, and I am dressing up as tinkerbell, which is going to make me wish I had shed 50 or more lbs too. Plus-sized Tink, coming through! I am hoping that my kids will be so stinkin' cute in their Hook and Smee getups no one will notice Tink.
> 
> WE leave in 2 weeks and my boys will not stop reminding me "2 weeks! 2 weeks!" even though they really don't have any concept of time. It's cute.



How exciting to be counting down to 2 weeks! I hope your family will have a great time. I am sure you will look fab as Tink!



LilLisaLou said:


> I am sewing for the first time using a one directional print. Unfortunately, I didn't realize I needed to check which way the pattern was facing. I have fabric for an upside down Bambi skirt. Oh well, going back to the sewing store! Lesson learned



When that happens, I just call it a design feature - it is designed that way so the wearer can look down and see all the prints lined up the "right way."



scbelleatheart said:


> I have spent the last 2 hours trying to find the answer. I know I read it on here.
> If you had $1000 to spend on a machine what would you buy? I love all your pics and appliques and embroidery. I have 3 sergers, 2 basic machines, but would love to do the embroidery and appliques that you all seem to do so well.
> Any suggestions? I have done a search on this thread but I cannot find what you suggested. Sorry.



I second what Andrea said - the PE770 is a popular machine around here. It has a 5x7 embroidery field (of course, you can do smaller embroideries with it too). It should be quite a bit less than $1000.



VBAndrea said:


> The PA who saw me was really nice, but he's not quite sure what is wrong with me.  He is treating me as having a sinus infection because one gland at the back of my neck hurt when he applied pressure, but then again the entire side of my left neck hurt (and shoulder, and arm).  I also have the headaches and ear pain that correspond with sinus infections, but I've had sinus infections in the past and they weren't at all like this. I also have not had a fever which he found strange.  So he gave me a Z-pack and then has me taking indocin and flexaril for my neck and shoulder pain.  I will say it is helping as my pain has drastically decreased.  And I did go to work on Friday, though I can't say I was at my best.  I am still tired and wear out easily and have not done any more on my dd's Halloween jeans that I had wanted to get done so she could wear them on Friday.  I am now doubting I'll even get them done by Monday.  My house is a mess, I am behind on laundry and my dogs stink.  I am just doing things in baby steps though until I fully recuperate.  And I hope to go back and try to catch up and participate more here.



I am just happy that you are back. I am sorry that the doctors can't seem to pin down the specific problem for you and the recovery process has been slow. Please make sure you take lots of time for yourself - laundry and house cleaning can always wait.


----------



## dianemom2

aboveH20 said:


> Andrea?  I keep checking in to see how you're doing.
> 
> I may as well post my latest.  Next week I'm having dinner with some women I used to work with.  I asked the youngest one if her daughter has AG dolls.  She has four! I had planned to make each of them an outfit but *quickly* remembered how time consuming the clothing is -- despite its size -- so made one outfit.
> 
> Dorrrine with her American Girl Halloween outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is reversible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, of course I'd never leave Ginger out.


I can't believe that you are making Dorrrine and Ginger skip MNSSHP!  Anywho, I love their outfits.  They look super adorable!



luvdumbo said:


> Just thought I would pop-in and say Hi!  I have not been on a Disboutique thread in 2 years as I primarily stick to the FB group now.  But FB got blocked at work so you will see me here more often now.
> 
> Okay now I got to go back and try to catch up a little!


Hi and welcome back.



BabyRapunzel said:


> I just found out my niece is into Winx Club. I was going to make her a princess dress for Christmas, but now it looks like, it should be Winx Club. Does anyone know if there are embroidery designs for Winx club, they kinda look like fairies. And also any dress patterns out there for their outfits?


Sorry, I've never heard of Winx Club.  Maybe I'll start hearing about it from my niece soon too.



kck182 said:


> Anyone use Create Kids Couture patterns?  I have 36 days to go and I'm starting to think about making something for my daughter.


LittleBlackRainCloud, who made some adorable stuff in the spring used a bunch of her patterns.  If you look back in the last thread you might be able to find a couple of them.



McDuck said:


> Here's the fun part---in the couple weeks leading up to Christmas we're going to start taking down stuff in the guest room, taking down shelves, patching nail holes, etc. and get it all ready to move.  Then, Christmas Eve, while Kaity is sleeping, we'll move everything out, get her new bedding and curtains up, and move her furniture over, then transplant her into her new room where she'll wake up Christmas morning!  After Christmas, getting MY new room set up will start.


So happy for you that you will get a dedicated sewing space and your daughter will get a new bigger room.  The way you have it planned out sounds like a ton of fun.  We redecorated my older daughter's room one year when she went to sleep away camp.  I sold her old furniture and found a new set for her.  We got a new rug and a new comforter set.  She was so surprised!  How fun for your dd to wake up in her new room on Christmas.  She must be a sound sleeper for you to be planning to move her in the middle of the night.



pyrxtc said:


>


Awesome pictures.  You look terrific!

So who has an Innovis 4000d or 4500d?  Do you like it?


----------



## scbelleatheart

VBAndrea said:


> I know a lot of us (me included) have the Brother PE770.  You can find it for a general price of about $650, but add in thread, stabilizer, scissors, etc and it may very well add up to close to $1000.  Many of us order from Amazon, Overstock, HSN -- whoever has the best deal at the time.  Many order thread from Marathon Thread and Diane gets hers from somewhere similar -- I think Thread Art.
> 
> This is my basic supply list -- what I personally use -- it doesn't mean you have to do what I do but hopefully this will give you a guide to see how much money you'll end up spending on supplies.  I typed this list up for Amy when she got her machine and saved it so I could post as needed.
> 
> Thread: Marathon 50 most popular colors starter set in Rayon
> Also wise to order an extra black and white
> website is marathonthread.com
> 
> Stabilizer: Medium Weight Tear away from Marathon
> 
> Medium weight cut away.  I buy Floriani brand from Tidewater Sew-Vac.  Some 	people just buy it at Joanns and get the common brands.  Floriani was 	recommended to me b/c it softens a lot after washing and is good for kids with 	sensitive skin.
> 
> For cotton I hoop a sheet of the tearaway and then float a second sheet under
> 
> For knits I hoop the cut away and float a sheet of tear away under it
> 
> Scissors:  I use Gingher embroidery scissors (use coupon from Joanns).  I used a small curved manicure scissors as well.   Some people buy Friskars curved scissors which can be purchased with coupon at Michaels or AC Moore.
> 
> Spay adhesive:  Dritz 505 spray in yellow can available at Joanns (use coupon as its around $15 per can).
> 
> Bobbins:  I wind my own.  Machine comes with bobbin thread and 4 spools and you can buy the spools at Walmart.  If you buy prewound I was told to buy from Marathon NEB sided plastic polyester filament 14100P
> 
> Memory stick -- Brother PE 770 uses PES files
> 
> Marking pens or pencils
> 
> Extra needles:  I just buy them from Marathon -- ballpoint for knits, sharp point for cotton
> 
> Pins for knit from Walmart if you pin rather than hoop you shirts.



Thanks for taking the time to answer especially if you are feeling bad! Most of the things you mentioned I already have so will go with the PE770. Sewing is an obsession to me but I have never done the beautiful appliques like you all do so I want to learn and knew all the outfits on this board are fantastic.


----------



## dianemom2

scbelleatheart said:


> I have spent the last 2 hours trying to find the answer. I know I read it on here.
> If you had $1000 to spend on a machine what would you buy? I love all your pics and appliques and embroidery. I have 3 sergers, 2 basic machines, but would love to do the embroidery and appliques that you all seem to do so well.
> Any suggestions? I have done a search on this thread but I cannot find what you suggested. Sorry.


I've had an older model Babylock machine that I LOVE.  It is an Ellageo.  You can find them used for right around $1000.  They do up to a 6x10 embroidery design plus they have the ability to combine designs and do some minor editing right on the machine.  I've been very happy with it.  Andrea gave you a wonderful list of needed supplies in her response.  I order my thread on-line from threadart.com.  I did just buy Marathon thread for the first time at the Sewing Expo last week and it seems nice too.



VBAndrea said:


> The PA who saw me was really nice, but he's not quite sure what is wrong with me.  He is treating me as having a sinus infection because one gland at the back of my neck hurt when he applied pressure, but then again the entire side of my left neck hurt (and shoulder, and arm).  I also have the headaches and ear pain that correspond with sinus infections, but I've had sinus infections in the past and they weren't at all like this. I also have not had a fever which he found strange.  So he gave me a Z-pack and then has me taking indocin and flexaril for my neck and shoulder pain.  I will say it is helping as my pain has drastically decreased.  And I did go to work on Friday, though I can't say I was at my best.  I am still tired and wear out easily and have not done any more on my dd's Halloween jeans that I had wanted to get done so she could wear them on Friday.  I am now doubting I'll even get them done by Monday.  My house is a mess, I am behind on laundry and my dogs stink.  I am just doing things in baby steps though until I fully recuperate.


Glad to hear that the medication is starting to work and that you are slowly starting to feel better.  I think that taking baby steps is just what you need until you are back to 100%.  The messy house will still be there when you feel better.


I also wanted to say that I did two shirts with the glow in the dark fabric and glow in the dark thread.  I tried to take a picture but it didn't really show up.  You'll just have to believe me that they turned out AWESOME!  Both of my uber picky daughters loved them.  I use black shirts with the white glow in the dark fabric.  I put their names on the Mickey heads with neon pink thread.  I'll tell them to get a good picture of them in the shirts when they are at Disney.


----------



## aboveH20

VBAndrea said:


> Thank you to ALL who have inquired about me   I am sorry I haven't quoted everyone and haven't quoted all the fabulous creations too.  I have to ditto what Sunshine said and apologize for not properly crediting/quoting.
> 
> The PA who saw me was really nice, but he's not quite sure what is wrong with me.  He is treating me as having a sinus infection because one gland at the back of my neck hurt when he applied pressure, but then again the entire side of my left neck hurt (and shoulder, and arm).  I also have the headaches and ear pain that correspond with sinus infections, but I've had sinus infections in the past and they weren't at all like this. I also have not had a fever which he found strange.  So he gave me a Z-pack and then has me taking indocin and flexaril for my neck and shoulder pain.  I will say it is helping as my pain has drastically decreased.  And I did go to work on Friday, though I can't say I was at my best.  I am still tired and wear out easily and have not done any more on my dd's Halloween jeans that I had wanted to get done so she could wear them on Friday.  I am now doubting I'll even get them done by Monday.  My house is a mess, I am behind on laundry and my dogs stink.  I am just doing things in baby steps though until I fully recuperate.  And I hope to go back and try to catch up and participate more here.  But I did just have to quote this one:
> 
> I want you to know I am jealous because my kids always pick Halloween outfits that are difficult/time consuming.  Ginger's costume looks smashing and aside from the detailed eyes, I bet it didn't take as long to make as the couch slip cover.
> 
> Love Dorine's ensemble.  You are going to make one little girl very happy



 (<----- I'm not really sure of the correct usage of this guy)
 

Andrea -- glad to hear you're well enough to check in with "us" -- your pseudofamily.  Hope you're feeling back to normal soon.

The "slipcover" is in the mail.  It drove me  and as you know I'm so even tempered it takes a lot to make me 

So it wouldn't ¢o$t anything, my son asked me to make it from his t-shirt sheets.  That is the gull darndest material to work with!  Mucho stretchy.

I don't want you to think I was stalling, but I made a mini cardboard loveseat in an effort to visualize the "problem".






Here's a surprise -- it didn't seem to help any.

I ended up making covers for each of the cushions.  I have a papasan chair from my sister, and a couple years ago I made a cover for it thinking the cats would spend every napping moment in it and get it all furry.  (They did not.) Coincidentally, I had snap tape from her that I used for that cover, so I seam rippered it off to use on the cushion covers.

I made a 3" wide band to go around the bottom of the loveseat, and I sent sent him the flat sheet and a pair of scissors and told thim to drape the sheet over the sofa, put the cushions on, put the band around the bottom, then cut off the excess.  






I keep tracking the package, and all I know is that it's left New Jersey.  I can't wait to hear how he loves it.  But in case he doesn't, I've saved the scraps so I can sew them back together and he'll have his sheet, good as new.






Don't you just love a story with a great beginning, riveting middle and compelling conclusion?  Who needs  or  when they have decorating drama?

Gotta run.  My husband said someone from HGTV is on the phone and wants my advice on an interior design project.


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

I have looked thru the wonderful many pages of this thread, and I have never learned to sew anything other than a straight line, and I do have a basic machine for repairs to the DH's stuff and DDs clothes when needed.  Anyway to make a long story short, we are going to Disney in Dec. for DD's Sweet 16 and to Celebrate Christmas.  Do any of you  ever do any work for others?  I mean if I bought some t-shirts would anyone be willing to design and attach some Mickey themed apliques to the shirts for me?  I'd do it myself, but I am a substitute teacher and my schedule is ever changing, and I just can't set up lessons here when I am able to keep them.  And then I fear mine would never look as beautiful as some of yours.  I am willing to compensate for this.  Thanks so much.  And if this is not allowed to be done, the moderators can certainly delete this post.  Sorry in advance if not allowed, and thanks in advance if anyone can help me.


----------



## babynala

ivey_family said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Once again, I am pages and pages behind.  I've read along and enjoyed all the wonderful creations, but I never seem to have the time to quote.  I'm so sorry not to properly admire everything that has been done in the last month!!
> 
> I have been sewing and have a couple things to share and a couple more in progress.  First, I picked up this women's tshirt over the summer...
> 
> ...and turned it into these Riviera leggings, my first project from Sewing Clothes Kids Love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, after many hours and lots of mods, I made this for dd to wear on our trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to work for me!
> Regards,
> C.


The leggins look great, love how you transformed the t-shirt and how the bottom of the leggins have the stripe in the opposite direction.  The snow white dress came out GREAT.  And your DD is so cute.



aboveH20 said:


> Andrea?  I keep checking in to see how you're doing.
> I may as well post my latest.  Next week I'm having dinner with some women I used to work with.  I asked the youngest one if her daughter has AG dolls.  She has four! I had planned to make each of them an outfit but *quickly* remembered how time consuming the clothing is -- despite its size -- so made one outfit.
> 
> Dorrrine with her American Girl Halloween outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is reversible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, of course I'd never leave Ginger out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All set for MNSSHP.
> 
> Well, except for tickets.


Love the reversible skirt and matching tote.  Maybe Dorrrine and Ginger can tag along with D~ on her trip next year.  



McDuck said:


> Here's the fun part---in the couple weeks leading up to Christmas we're going to start taking down stuff in the guest room, taking down shelves, patching nail holes, etc. and get it all ready to move.  Then, Christmas Eve, while Kaity is sleeping, we'll move everything out, get her new bedding and curtains up, and move her furniture over, then transplant her into her new room where she'll wake up Christmas morning!  After Christmas, getting MY new room set up will start.


Yeah for getting your own sewing space.  We use my DDs room as a guest room and it works out very well.  Your Christmas eve plans sounds very exciting.



pyrxtc said:


> I finally got my photopass Cd so you can all see what my whole dress looked like. I was the only adult Merida that night (from what all of the Cm's told me) and the guy that took my pic in front of the pumpkin, he took our pics the next day in Carsland and remembered us from the party. No, we weren't in costume the next day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All my pics make me really want to lose my extra weight.


GReat pictures.  You look amazing!  That dress looks even better in this last batch of pictures.  



scbelleatheart said:


> I have spent the last 2 hours trying to find the answer. I know I read it on here.
> If you had $1000 to spend on a machine what would you buy? I love all your pics and appliques and embroidery. I have 3 sergers, 2 basic machines, but would love to do the embroidery and appliques that you all seem to do so well.
> Any suggestions? I have done a search on this thread but I cannot find what you suggested. Sorry.


I don't have one but LOTS of people on these boards have the Brother model that is under $700 that does embroidery only.  There don't seem to be many complaints about the machine and all the money you "save" can be spent on designs. 



dianemom2 said:


> I also wanted to say that I did two shirts with the glow in the dark fabric and glow in the dark thread.  I tried to take a picture but it didn't really show up.  You'll just have to believe me that they turned out AWESOME!  Both of my uber picky daughters loved them.  I use black shirts with the white glow in the dark fabric.  I put their names on the Mickey heads with neon pink thread.  I'll tell them to get a good picture of them in the shirts when they are at Disney.


 It does seem that you know what to make to please your DDs. I bet they will be pleased with some of the other things you come up with for their trip.  I forgot, are they going at the end of this year or the end of next year?



mom2taylorandemily said:


> I have looked thru the wonderful many pages of this thread, and I have never learned to sew anything other than a straight line, and I do have a basic machine for repairs to the DH's stuff and DDs clothes when needed.  Anyway to make a long story short, we are going to Disney in Dec. for DD's Sweet 16 and to Celebrate Christmas.  Do any of you  ever do any work for others?  I mean if I bought some t-shirts would anyone be willing to design and attach some Mickey themed apliques to the shirts for me?  I'd do it myself, but I am a substitute teacher and my schedule is ever changing, and I just can't set up lessons here when I am able to keep them.  And then I fear mine would never look as beautiful as some of yours.  I am willing to compensate for this.  Thanks so much.  And if this is not allowed to be done, the moderators can certainly delete this post.  Sorry in advance if not allowed, and thanks in advance if anyone can help me.


People are not allowed to advertise on the disboards.  If you look in the signatures of some of the posters you will see links to their facebook pages or etsy shops.  That sounds like a great way to celebrate your DDs 16th b-day.


----------



## peachygreen

I need a few opinions.

Which way would you run the strips for a sash/ruffle.

Option 1 - Horizontal



Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr

Option 2 - Vertical



Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr

Option 3 - None of the above.


----------



## peachygreen

aboveH20 said:


> Andrea?  I keep checking in to see how you're doing.
> 
> I may as well post my latest.  Next week I'm having dinner with some women I used to work with.  I asked the youngest one if her daughter has AG dolls.  She has four! I had planned to make each of them an outfit but *quickly* remembered how time consuming the clothing is -- despite its size -- so made one outfit.
> 
> Dorrrine with her American Girl Halloween outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is reversible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, of course I'd never leave Ginger out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All set for MNSSHP.
> 
> Well, except for tickets.



I love this!  WOW!  I am very impressed with the detail.  I have a very hard time adding even a small applique to AG clothes due to the size.  In some ways I think it is harder to do AG clothes then kids clothes.



pyrxtc said:


> I finally got my photopass Cd so you can all see what my whole dress looked like. I was the only adult Merida that night (from what all of the Cm's told me) and the guy that took my pic in front of the pumpkin, he took our pics the next day in Carsland and remembered us from the party. No, we weren't in costume the next day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All my pics make me really want to lose my extra weight.


Your Merida dress is beautiful!  I love the picture of you with Merida.  Great job!


----------



## DMGeurts

The Meridia outfit from Brave is amazing!  Sorry I didn't quote it.



aboveH20 said:


> (<----- I'm not really sure of the correct usage of this guy)
> 
> 
> Andrea -- glad to hear you're well enough to check in with "us" -- your pseudofamily.  Hope you're feeling back to normal soon.
> 
> The "slipcover" is in the mail.  It drove me  and as you know I'm so even tempered it takes a lot to make me
> 
> So it wouldn't ¢o$t anything, my son asked me to make it from his t-shirt sheets.  That is the gull darndest material to work with!  Mucho stretchy.
> 
> I don't want you to think I was stalling, but I made a mini cardboard loveseat in an effort to visualize the "problem".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a surprise -- it didn't seem to help any.
> 
> I ended up making covers for each of the cushions.  I have a papasan chair from my sister, and a couple years ago I made a cover for it thinking the cats would spend every napping moment in it and get it all furry.  (They did not.) Coincidentally, I had snap tape from her that I used for that cover, so I seam rippered it off to use on the cushion covers.
> 
> I made a 3" wide band to go around the bottom of the loveseat, and I sent sent him the flat sheet and a pair of scissors and told thim to drape the sheet over the sofa, put the cushions on, put the band around the bottom, then cut off the excess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep tracking the package, and all I know is that it's left New Jersey.  I can't wait to hear how he loves it.  But in case he doesn't, I've saved the scraps so I can sew them back together and he'll have his sheet, good as new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you just love a story with a great beginning, riveting middle and compelling conclusion?  Who needs  or  when they have decorating drama?
> 
> Gotta run.  My husband said someone from HGTV is on the phone and wants my advice on an interior design project.



I really wish you would have been here before I decided to purchase new furniture - you would have saved me so much $$.

Andrea...  Thanks so much for the update.  I hope you continue to feel better and the meds continue to treat what you had.  

D~


----------



## PurpleEars

dianemom2 said:


> I've had an older model Babylock machine that I LOVE.  It is an Ellageo.  You can find them used for right around $1000.  They do up to a 6x10 embroidery design plus they have the ability to combine designs and do some minor editing right on the machine.  I've been very happy with it.  Andrea gave you a wonderful list of needed supplies in her response.  I order my thread on-line from threadart.com.  I did just buy Marathon thread for the first time at the Sewing Expo last week and it seems nice too.
> 
> I also wanted to say that I did two shirts with the glow in the dark fabric and glow in the dark thread.  I tried to take a picture but it didn't really show up.  You'll just have to believe me that they turned out AWESOME!  Both of my uber picky daughters loved them.  I use black shirts with the white glow in the dark fabric.  I put their names on the Mickey heads with neon pink thread.  I'll tell them to get a good picture of them in the shirts when they are at Disney.



Since you use the word "HAD" with the Ellageo, does it mean that it could not be fixed? I am so sorry to hear that.

The glow in the dark stuff sounds cool. I actually got some glow in the dark thread when I did an order with Marathon last year but I hadn't gotten around to using it. I always thought it would be cool to use it with the Haunted Mansion applique but I forgot about the thread when I did a Haunted Mansion shirt for a Give. I look forward to seeing the pictures of your shirts in action.



aboveH20 said:


> The "slipcover" is in the mail.  It drove me  and as you know I'm so even tempered it takes a lot to make me
> 
> So it wouldn't ¢o$t anything, my son asked me to make it from his t-shirt sheets.  That is the gull darndest material to work with!  Mucho stretchy.
> 
> I don't want you to think I was stalling, but I made a mini cardboard loveseat in an effort to visualize the "problem".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a surprise -- it didn't seem to help any.
> 
> I ended up making covers for each of the cushions.  I have a papasan chair from my sister, and a couple years ago I made a cover for it thinking the cats would spend every napping moment in it and get it all furry.  (They did not.) Coincidentally, I had snap tape from her that I used for that cover, so I seam rippered it off to use on the cushion covers.
> 
> I made a 3" wide band to go around the bottom of the loveseat, and I sent sent him the flat sheet and a pair of scissors and told thim to drape the sheet over the sofa, put the cushions on, put the band around the bottom, then cut off the excess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep tracking the package, and all I know is that it's left New Jersey.  I can't wait to hear how he loves it.  But in case he doesn't, I've saved the scraps so I can sew them back together and he'll have his sheet, good as new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you just love a story with a great beginning, riveting middle and compelling conclusion?  Who needs  or  when they have decorating drama?
> 
> Gotta run.  My husband said someone from HGTV is on the phone and wants my advice on an interior design project.



Cheryl - thanks for sharing your slipcover making journey. You are right, I just need to sit back and  when your show is on HGTV.



mom2taylorandemily said:


> I have looked thru the wonderful many pages of this thread, and I have never learned to sew anything other than a straight line, and I do have a basic machine for repairs to the DH's stuff and DDs clothes when needed.  Anyway to make a long story short, we are going to Disney in Dec. for DD's Sweet 16 and to Celebrate Christmas.  Do any of you  ever do any work for others?  I mean if I bought some t-shirts would anyone be willing to design and attach some Mickey themed apliques to the shirts for me?  I'd do it myself, but I am a substitute teacher and my schedule is ever changing, and I just can't set up lessons here when I am able to keep them.  And then I fear mine would never look as beautiful as some of yours.  I am willing to compensate for this.  Thanks so much.  And if this is not allowed to be done, the moderators can certainly delete this post.  Sorry in advance if not allowed, and thanks in advance if anyone can help me.



Doing applique is pretty straight forward and it doesn't take a lot of time.The tutorial on the first page explains it very well. Having said that, you can look at people's etsy shops (usually in their signatures) and contact them. As a disclaimer, I do not sell so there is no conflict of interest.



peachygreen said:


> I need a few opinions.
> 
> Which way would you run the strips for a sash/ruffle.
> 
> Option 1 - Horizontal
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Option 2 - Vertical
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Option 3 - None of the above.



I would chose option 3, I think the stripes are too bright and it make take away from the print. I would go for solid green (but I am not very good at matching materials).


----------



## goteamwood

peachygreen said:


> I need a few opinions.
> 
> Which way would you run the strips for a sash/ruffle.
> 
> Option 1 - Horizontal
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Option 2 - Vertical
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Option 3 - None of the above.


I sort of like the vertical. It is candy-cane-esque.


----------



## tigger_mommy

I like the vertical!



peachygreen said:


> I need a few opinions.
> 
> Which way would you run the strips for a sash/ruffle.
> 
> Option 1 - Horizontal
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Option 2 - Vertical
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Option 3 - None of the above.


----------



## miprender

Andrea... so glad you posted but sometimes I am not fond of PAs. Is there anyway you can get to a doctor who could possibly run some tests. I hate to think he just keeps prescribing Antibiotics and you are not getting any better.




BabyRapunzel said:


> Miprender,
> 
> Yes that is them. I edited my post for Winx club, oops. Thanks! I had never heard of them either, but she is all about them.



 Glad my DD could help you out. 



pyrxtc said:


> I finally got my photopass Cd so you can all see what my whole dress looked like. I was the only adult Merida that night (from what all of the Cm's told me) and the guy that took my pic in front of the pumpkin, he took our pics the next day in Carsland and remembered us from the party. No, we weren't in costume the next day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All my pics make me really want to lose my extra weight.



Love your pictures and think you look awesome.



scbelleatheart said:


> I have spent the last 2 hours trying to find the answer. I know I read it on here.
> If you had $1000 to spend on a machine what would you buy? I love all your pics and appliques and embroidery. I have 3 sergers, 2 basic machines, but would love to do the embroidery and appliques that you all seem to do so well.
> Any suggestions? I have done a search on this thread but I cannot find what you suggested. Sorry.



Ditto to what Andrea said. If you want to go bigger  than a 5x7 you will have to up your budget to around $3000 min.



dianemom2 said:


> So who has an Innovis 4000d or 4500d?  Do you like it?



I don't think you can go wrong with the Innovis line. I have a Innovis 900 and 1500 and my mother has the 2800 and we both love our machines.



aboveH20 said:


> (<----- I'm not really sure of the correct usage of this guy)
> 
> 
> Andrea -- glad to hear you're well enough to check in with "us" -- your pseudofamily.  Hope you're feeling back to normal soon.
> 
> The "slipcover" is in the mail.  It drove me  and as you know I'm so even tempered it takes a lot to make me
> 
> So it wouldn't ¢o$t anything, my son asked me to make it from his t-shirt sheets.  That is the gull darndest material to work with!  Mucho stretchy.
> 
> I don't want you to think I was stalling, but I made a mini cardboard loveseat in an effort to visualize the "problem".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a surprise -- it didn't seem to help any.
> 
> I ended up making covers for each of the cushions.  I have a papasan chair from my sister, and a couple years ago I made a cover for it thinking the cats would spend every napping moment in it and get it all furry.  (They did not.) Coincidentally, I had snap tape from her that I used for that cover, so I seam rippered it off to use on the cushion covers.
> 
> I made a 3" wide band to go around the bottom of the loveseat, and I sent sent him the flat sheet and a pair of scissors and told thim to drape the sheet over the sofa, put the cushions on, put the band around the bottom, then cut off the excess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep tracking the package, and all I know is that it's left New Jersey.  I can't wait to hear how he loves it.  But in case he doesn't, I've saved the scraps so I can sew them back together and he'll have his sheet, good as new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you just love a story with a great beginning, riveting middle and compelling conclusion?  Who needs  or  when they have decorating drama?
> 
> Gotta run.  My husband said someone from HGTV is on the phone and wants my advice on an interior design project.



WOW... I thought you made a love seat for Ginger & Rod




mom2taylorandemily said:


> I have looked thru the wonderful many pages of this thread, and I have never learned to sew anything other than a straight line, and I do have a basic machine for repairs to the DH's stuff and DDs clothes when needed.  Anyway to make a long story short, we are going to Disney in Dec. for DD's Sweet 16 and to Celebrate Christmas.  Do any of you  ever do any work for others?  I mean if I bought some t-shirts would anyone be willing to design and attach some Mickey themed apliques to the shirts for me?  I'd do it myself, but I am a substitute teacher and my schedule is ever changing, and I just can't set up lessons here when I am able to keep them.  And then I fear mine would never look as beautiful as some of yours.  I am willing to compensate for this.  Thanks so much.  And if this is not allowed to be done, the moderators can certainly delete this post.  Sorry in advance if not allowed, and thanks in advance if anyone can help me.



As Diane pointed out, most of us have either our etsy or FB pages in our signature, but we are not allowed to advertise.




peachygreen said:


> I need a few opinions.
> 
> Which way would you run the strips for a sash/ruffle.
> 
> Option 2 - Vertical
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Option 3 - None of the above.



I like the vertical look as long as it is not too wide.


----------



## dianemom2

babynala said:


> It does seem that you know what to make to please your DDs. I bet they will be pleased with some of the other things you come up with for their trip.  I forgot, are they going at the end of this year or the end of next year?


They are going this December.  They are so excited about going with their cousins.  I am surprised that they liked what I made because in the past they've told me NOT to make them anything at all.  The only thing that they've wanted me to make is tote bags or purses.  Maybe they are finally growing out of that phase.



peachygreen said:


> Option 2 - Vertical
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr


Definitely verticle!



PurpleEars said:


> Since you use the word "HAD" with the Ellageo, does it mean that it could not be fixed? I am so sorry to hear that.
> 
> The glow in the dark stuff sounds cool. I actually got some glow in the dark thread when I did an order with Marathon last year but I hadn't gotten around to using it. I always thought it would be cool to use it with the Haunted Mansion applique but I forgot about the thread when I did a Haunted Mansion shirt for a Give. I look forward to seeing the pictures of your shirts in action.


I haven't heard from the store yet.  But I found a used Innov-is 4000d that is in great condition, with just over a million stitches.  It fits into my budget to upgrade my machine so I think I am going to buy it.  I talked to the guy at the store yesterday but he wanted almost double for a used Ellegante 1 with about 5 million stitches.  He kept saying that I'd get free maintenance and lessons.  But I could an awful lot of servicing done with the difference price and I really don't need any lessons.

The Haunted Mansion would look terrific on a shirt with the glow in the dark thread.



miprender said:


> I don't think you can go wrong with the Innovis line. I have a Innovis 900 and 1500 and my mother has the 2800 and we both love our machines.


That's good to know that you like it.  Chiara and Ellenbenny both said that they have 4500d and love them.  As I posted above, I'm pretty sure I am going to buy a new machine.


----------



## VBAndrea

miprender said:


> A
> 
> 
> 
> WOW... I thought you made a love seat for Ginger & Rod


I think that is Ginger and Rod's love seat and the last pic shows the aftermath.  They're kind of kinky from what D's told me about them.


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> I think that is Ginger and Rod's love seat and the last pic shows the aftermath.  They're kind of kinky from what D's told me about them.



And how would _I _know?  I had to google the word "kinky"...  

D~


----------



## goteamwood

DMGeurts said:
			
		

> And how would I know?  I had to google the word "kinky"...
> 
> D~



I truly hope you didn't google kinky! That is a terrible idea! Yikes. Some words are better left un-googled.


----------



## dianemom2

I got a good chuckle out of that!  You definitely don't want to google "kinky"!


----------



## DMGeurts

Googling Kinky isn't the problem...  Google image-ing kinky is...

Andrea...  I am speechless.

D~


----------



## dianemom2

DMGeurts said:


> Googling Kinky isn't the problem...  Google image-ing kinky is...
> 
> Andrea...  I am speechless.
> 
> D~


Now I think you've put some wild images in my mind!


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

peachygreen said:


> I need a few opinions.
> 
> Which way would you run the strips for a sash/ruffle.
> 
> Option 1 - Horizontal
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Option 2 - Vertical
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Option 3 - None of the above.



I'll be the odd ball...for some reason I like horizontal, but I also think the vertical looks great!  Sorry I'm no help 
~Jennifer


----------



## jessica52877

I love reading about ginger and dorrrine. Ginger's costume is the best!


----------



## miprender

VBAndrea said:


> I think that is Ginger and Rod's love seat and the last pic shows the aftermath.  They're kind of kinky from what D's told me about them.



 









DMGeurts said:


> And how would _I _know?  I had to google the word "kinky"...
> 
> D~



  It's almost as bad as when I googled Minx Club


----------



## smile5sunshine

I am SOOOOOO behind! I haven't had a chance to go back and look at what all I've missed! 

Sorry for dropping off the face of the computer. The ILs all came down for a visit: MIL, FIL, BIL, SIL, and nephew. They brought a tummy bug with them. There was at least one person sick ALL.WEEK.LONG. as it passed from one person to another. I have never done so much laundry in my LIFE!  The ILs left Sat morning and my last kiddo to get sick has finally rebounded, so we should be all clear from here on out.

Off to see what I've missed (other than all of you!)

Sunshine


----------



## pyrxtc

peachygreen said:


> I need a few opinions.
> 
> Which way would you run the strips for a sash/ruffle.



I think the sash would look better horizontal but I don't think ruffles would look good that way, they would be better vertical. I say vertical ruffles and a solid colored sash.

DH will be gone almost all week this week so I am getting the velcro tomorrow for my mother's clown costume and have been enlisted by my DD15 to make her a Sailor Moon halloween costume and she even let me make a duct tape body double of her. Wish I had more duct tape but I think it will work okay. I know what I need to do better next time. I need the red white and blue fabric for her costume too so I guess I better find that pattern and see how much.

And thank you everyone for all the compliments on my costume. My first pics were horrible but photopass was great !


----------



## DMGeurts

pyrxtc said:


> And thank you everyone for all the compliments on my costume. My first pics were horrible but photopass was great !



Which day were you at MNSSHP?  Just wondering, because someone in one of my facebook groups said she was there and saw a Meridia that looked way better than any they met in the park.  I first thought of you.  

D~


----------



## pyrxtc

DMGeurts said:


> Which day were you at MNSSHP?  Just wondering, because someone in one of my facebook groups said she was there and saw a Meridia that looked way better than any they met in the park.  I first thought of you.
> 
> D~



haha, I was there on the 28th of September. I did have someone stop me and take my picture.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

aboveH20 said:


> Andrea?  I keep checking in to see how you're doing.
> 
> I may as well post my latest.  Next week I'm having dinner with some women I used to work with.  I asked the youngest one if her daughter has AG dolls.  She has four! I had planned to make each of them an outfit but *quickly* remembered how time consuming the clothing is -- despite its size -- so made one outfit.
> 
> Dorrrine with her American Girl Halloween outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is reversible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, of course I'd never leave Ginger out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All set for MNSSHP.
> 
> Well, except for tickets.



Love it. They are too cute!!  I miss seeing Ginger.


----------



## luvdumbo

peachygreen said:


> I need a few opinions.
> 
> Which way would you run the strips for a sash/ruffle.
> 
> Option 1 - Horizontal
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Option 2 - Vertical
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Option 3 - None of the above.



I like horizontal but vertical would look best on the ruffles.  I had a similar dilema with a rainbow stripe for a rainbow brite dress and I ended up doing vertical on the sash and horizontal on the Ruffled straps for a simply sweet and I think it looks okay with the mix.


----------



## DMGeurts

pyrxtc said:


> haha, I was there on the 28th of September. I did have someone stop me and take my picture.



Bummer - she was there last Saturday.    Well, you looked better than any other Meridia I have seen.  

D~


----------



## PurpleEars

dianemom2 said:


> I haven't heard from the store yet.  But I found a used Innov-is 4000d that is in great condition, with just over a million stitches.  It fits into my budget to upgrade my machine so I think I am going to buy it.  I talked to the guy at the store yesterday but he wanted almost double for a used Ellegante 1 with about 5 million stitches.  He kept saying that I'd get free maintenance and lessons.  But I could an awful lot of servicing done with the difference price and I really don't need any lessons.
> 
> The Haunted Mansion would look terrific on a shirt with the glow in the dark thread.



Sounds like you have a great plan for the upgrade. I would like to find out how you like the 4000D as it would be one of the options I'd consider for my upgrade.




smile5sunshine said:


> I am SOOOOOO behind! I haven't had a chance to go back and look at what all I've missed!
> 
> Sorry for dropping off the face of the computer. The ILs all came down for a visit: MIL, FIL, BIL, SIL, and nephew. They brought a tummy bug with them. There was at least one person sick ALL.WEEK.LONG. as it passed from one person to another. I have never done so much laundry in my LIFE!  The ILs left Sat morning and my last kiddo to get sick has finally rebounded, so we should be all clear from here on out.
> 
> Off to see what I've missed (other than all of you!)
> 
> Sunshine



Oh I am sorry to hear that the family visit was interupted by a stomach bug. I hope people managed to have a good time despite the sickness.



pyrxtc said:


> DH will be gone almost all week this week so I am getting the velcro tomorrow for my mother's clown costume and have been enlisted by my DD15 to make her a Sailor Moon halloween costume and she even let me make a duct tape body double of her. Wish I had more duct tape but I think it will work okay. I know what I need to do better next time. I need the red white and blue fabric for her costume too so I guess I better find that pattern and see how much.
> 
> And thank you everyone for all the compliments on my costume. My first pics were horrible but photopass was great !



Sounds like you have a busy sewing schedule ahead of you. I can't wait to see the finished products!


----------



## strega7

Hello, I have been on the disboards awhile, but have never found this thread before. I have finally made it thru this thread and I must say I am highly impressed with the talent on this board.  I am not sure my sewing skills are good enough to be here, but I thought I would jump in instead of being a lurker.  I have a son, so I don't have many cute disney outfits, but when he was younger, I made his halloween costume every year.  This one particular year he was crazy over Peter Pan and captain hook, so I made him a Captain Hook outfit.  It doesn't compare to what you guys do, and it was quite a few years ago, but thought I would share anyway.  I can't wait to see more pics of all your guys stuff, you have inspired me to start sewing again.


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

Welcome. I am new too but I am new to sewing altogether. I think your Captian hook looks great!! I spent my evening becoming one with my seam ripper because I m working on my first pattern and managed to sewing the top of the shirt skirt closed. Yay me!! These ladies are very inspirational!!


----------



## miprender

smile5sunshine said:


> I am SOOOOOO behind! I haven't had a chance to go back and look at what all I've missed!
> 
> Sorry for dropping off the face of the computer. The ILs all came down for a visit: MIL, FIL, BIL, SIL, and nephew. They brought a tummy bug with them. There was at least one person sick ALL.WEEK.LONG. as it passed from one person to another. I have never done so much laundry in my LIFE!  The ILs left Sat morning and my last kiddo to get sick has finally rebounded, so we should be all clear from here on out.
> 
> Off to see what I've missed (other than all of you!)
> 
> Sunshine



 Glad everyone is on the mend. How nice of your ILs to share 



pyrxtc said:


> haha, I was there on the 28th of September. I did have someone stop me and take my picture.



How sweet. Your costume was amazing




strega7 said:


> Hello, I have been on the disboards awhile, but have never found this thread before. I have finally made it thru this thread and I must say I am highly impressed with the talent on this board.  I am not sure my sewing skills are good enough to be here, but I thought I would jump in instead of being a lurker.  I have a son, so I don't have many cute disney outfits, but when he was younger, I made his halloween costume every year.  This one particular year he was crazy over Peter Pan and captain hook, so I made him a Captain Hook outfit.  It doesn't compare to what you guys do, and it was quite a few years ago, but thought I would share anyway.  I can't wait to see more pics of all your guys stuff, you have inspired me to start sewing again.



 What a great costume.  I have only been sewing for a few years and had some limited skills when I started and would have never attempted that project at first. Great job.



4HppyCamprs said:


> Welcome. I am new too but I am new to sewing altogether. I think your Captian hook looks great!! I spent my evening becoming one with my seam ripper because I m working on my first pattern and managed to sewing the top of the shirt skirt closed. Yay me!! These ladies are very inspirational!!



The seam ripper is my BFF  But you do learn alot from sewing when ripping out seams


----------



## mandi224

Hello All. 
I have not posted in awhile, but I have been keeping up and everything is beautiful. 

QUESTION:

I am making my sweet daughter the PINK Cinderella dress for Halloween. So far I am very pleased with how it is turning out; however, I am having a hard time with the fabric bows. I have made sewn ones and just turned ones. Both kinds look ok, but not full and puffy like I want. Any ideas or suggestions? I like the turned bows for the top, but not the bottom and the sewn ones are not full enough for that either. Please help!


----------



## PurpleEars

strega7 said:


> Hello, I have been on the disboards awhile, but have never found this thread before. I have finally made it thru this thread and I must say I am highly impressed with the talent on this board.  I am not sure my sewing skills are good enough to be here, but I thought I would jump in instead of being a lurker.  I have a son, so I don't have many cute disney outfits, but when he was younger, I made his halloween costume every year.  This one particular year he was crazy over Peter Pan and captain hook, so I made him a Captain Hook outfit.  It doesn't compare to what you guys do, and it was quite a few years ago, but thought I would share anyway.  I can't wait to see more pics of all your guys stuff, you have inspired me to start sewing again.



Welcome! Your Captain Hook looks very cute. Please share pictures of your work as you start sewing again.



mandi224 said:


> Hello All.
> I have not posted in awhile, but I have been keeping up and everything is beautiful.
> 
> QUESTION:
> 
> I am making my sweet daughter the PINK Cinderella dress for Halloween. So far I am very pleased with how it is turning out; however, I am having a hard time with the fabric bows. I have made sewn ones and just turned ones. Both kinds look ok, but not full and puffy like I want. Any ideas or suggestions? I like the turned bows for the top, but not the bottom and the sewn ones are not full enough for that either. Please help!



Did you look at Carla's Bow Sash tutorial? It is one of the free patterns available from youcanmakethis.com. I have used it a few times and I quite like the results.


----------



## McDuck

LilLisaLou said:


> I am sewing for the first time using a one directional print. Unfortunately, I didn't realize I needed to check which way the pattern was facing. I have fabric for an upside down Bambi skirt. Oh well, going back to the sewing store! Lesson learned



Oh the joy of directional prints.  I'm glad you can get more fabric and maybe you can repurpose the skirt into something else?



goteamwood said:


> I do love the dress, I think it is awesome and you look great with that "other" Merida! Looks like you had fun, even though you said it was really crowded.  You photos also make me really glad I got photopass+ for our trip. ETA: Oh, and I am dressing up as tinkerbell, which is going to make me wish I had shed 50 or more lbs too. Plus-sized Tink, coming through! I am hoping that my kids will be so stinkin' cute in their Hook and Smee getups no one will notice Tink.
> 
> WE leave in 2 weeks and my boys will not stop reminding me "2 weeks! 2 weeks!" even though they really don't have any concept of time. It's cute.



Yay!!!!    I can't wait to see pics of all the fun y'all have!  



ivey_family said:


> What fun!  I love designing rooms and organizing!  And you get to do two rooms!  Hooray!



  I'm pretty excited!



VBAndrea said:


> Thank you to ALL who have inquired about me   I am sorry I haven't quoted everyone and haven't quoted all the fabulous creations too.  I have to ditto what Sunshine said and apologize for not properly crediting/quoting.
> 
> The PA who saw me was really nice, but he's not quite sure what is wrong with me.  He is treating me as having a sinus infection because one gland at the back of my neck hurt when he applied pressure, but then again the entire side of my left neck hurt (and shoulder, and arm).  I also have the headaches and ear pain that correspond with sinus infections, but I've had sinus infections in the past and they weren't at all like this. I also have not had a fever which he found strange.  So he gave me a Z-pack and then has me taking indocin and flexaril for my neck and shoulder pain.  I will say it is helping as my pain has drastically decreased.  And I did go to work on Friday, though I can't say I was at my best.  I am still tired and wear out easily and have not done any more on my dd's Halloween jeans that I had wanted to get done so she could wear them on Friday.  I am now doubting I'll even get them done by Monday.  My house is a mess, I am behind on laundry and my dogs stink.  I am just doing things in baby steps though until I fully recuperate.  And I hope to go back and try to catch up and participate more here.  But I did just have to quote this one:



Hope you continue to feel better, Andrea!!!



PurpleEars said:


> Sounds like you have a fun plan going! Please show us the before/after pictures!



I definitely will!  



dianemom2 said:


> So happy for you that you will get a dedicated sewing space and your daughter will get a new bigger room.  The way you have it planned out sounds like a ton of fun.  We redecorated my older daughter's room one year when she went to sleep away camp.  I sold her old furniture and found a new set for her.  We got a new rug and a new comforter set.  She was so surprised!  How fun for your dd to wake up in her new room on Christmas.  She must be a sound sleeper for you to be planning to move her in the middle of the night.



Once she falls asleep, she's pretty sound.  She also usually falls asleep first in our bedroom, so that should really make moving both the rooms and her easy.  LOL



dianemom2 said:


> I also wanted to say that I did two shirts with the glow in the dark fabric and glow in the dark thread.  I tried to take a picture but it didn't really show up.  You'll just have to believe me that they turned out AWESOME!  Both of my uber picky daughters loved them.  I use black shirts with the white glow in the dark fabric.  I put their names on the Mickey heads with neon pink thread.  I'll tell them to get a good picture of them in the shirts when they are at Disney.



That sounds so cool and I can't wait to see pics!!!!



aboveH20 said:


> So it wouldn't ¢o$t anything, my son asked me to make it from his t-shirt sheets.  That is the gull darndest material to work with!  Mucho stretchy.
> 
> I don't want you to think I was stalling, but I made a mini cardboard loveseat in an effort to visualize the "problem".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a surprise -- it didn't seem to help any.
> 
> I ended up making covers for each of the cushions.  I have a papasan chair from my sister, and a couple years ago I made a cover for it thinking the cats would spend every napping moment in it and get it all furry.  (They did not.) Coincidentally, I had snap tape from her that I used for that cover, so I seam rippered it off to use on the cushion covers.
> 
> I made a 3" wide band to go around the bottom of the loveseat, and I sent sent him the flat sheet and a pair of scissors and told thim to drape the sheet over the sofa, put the cushions on, put the band around the bottom, then cut off the excess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep tracking the package, and all I know is that it's left New Jersey.  I can't wait to hear how he loves it.  But in case he doesn't, I've saved the scraps so I can sew them back together and he'll have his sheet, good as new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you just love a story with a great beginning, riveting middle and compelling conclusion?  Who needs  or  when they have decorating drama?
> 
> Gotta run.  My husband said someone from HGTV is on the phone and wants my advice on an interior design project.



Wow, I am impressed you took that on!!!  How did it all turn out, has your son sent pics yet?



babynala said:


> Yeah for getting your own sewing space.  We use my DDs room as a guest room and it works out very well.  Your Christmas eve plans sounds very exciting.



Yeah, my bedroom was always the guest room, too, so I am surprised DH thought of it before I did.  



peachygreen said:


> I need a few opinions.
> 
> Which way would you run the strips for a sash/ruffle.
> 
> Option 1 - Horizontal
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Option 2 - Vertical
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Option 3 - None of the above.



I like vertical for the ruffle and horizontal for the sash.  



strega7 said:


> Hello, I have been on the disboards awhile, but have never found this thread before. I have finally made it thru this thread and I must say I am highly impressed with the talent on this board.  I am not sure my sewing skills are good enough to be here, but I thought I would jump in instead of being a lurker.  I have a son, so I don't have many cute disney outfits, but when he was younger, I made his halloween costume every year.  This one particular year he was crazy over Peter Pan and captain hook, so I made him a Captain Hook outfit.  It doesn't compare to what you guys do, and it was quite a few years ago, but thought I would share anyway.  I can't wait to see more pics of all your guys stuff, you have inspired me to start sewing again.



Love it!!!!!




mandi224 said:


> Hello All.
> I have not posted in awhile, but I have been keeping up and everything is beautiful.
> 
> QUESTION:
> 
> I am making my sweet daughter the PINK Cinderella dress for Halloween. So far I am very pleased with how it is turning out; however, I am having a hard time with the fabric bows. I have made sewn ones and just turned ones. Both kinds look ok, but not full and puffy like I want. Any ideas or suggestions? I like the turned bows for the top, but not the bottom and the sewn ones are not full enough for that either. Please help!



Would lightly stuffing with fiberfil work?


----------



## smile5sunshine

pyrxtc said:


> DH will be gone almost all week this week so I am getting the velcro tomorrow for my mother's clown costume and have been enlisted by my DD15 to make her a Sailor Moon halloween costume and she even let me make a duct tape body double of her. Wish I had more duct tape but I think it will work okay. I know what I need to do better next time. I need the red white and blue fabric for her costume too so I guess I better find that pattern and see how much.
> 
> And thank you everyone for all the compliments on my costume. My first pics were horrible but photopass was great !



I agree, your Merida costume looked great!

Oh I used to LOVE Sailor Moon way back in the day (golly, now I feel old and I'm not really! Or maybe I am and I'm just in denial! HA! ) I can't wait to see what you come up with for that one. 

And GL working on the clown costume. Hope you were able to get some of it finished. 



PurpleEars said:


> Oh I am sorry to hear that the family visit was interupted by a stomach bug. I hope people managed to have a good time despite the sickness.



Thank you. we did have a fairly good time. We just took turns with the sickies staying behind at home and the others who felt good going out and doing things. 



strega7 said:


> Hello, I have been on the disboards awhile, but have never found this thread before. I have finally made it thru this thread and I must say I am highly impressed with the talent on this board.  I am not sure my sewing skills are good enough to be here, but I thought I would jump in instead of being a lurker.  I have a son, so I don't have many cute disney outfits, but when he was younger, I made his halloween costume every year.  This one particular year he was crazy over Peter Pan and captain hook, so I made him a Captain Hook outfit.  It doesn't compare to what you guys do, and it was quite a few years ago, but thought I would share anyway.  I can't wait to see more pics of all your guys stuff, you have inspired me to start sewing again.



Oh my golly that looks GREAT! And it's no small feat to work with crushed panne! That stuff is a booger to work with: super stretchy and fuzzes like mad! SO pat yourself on the back! Can't wait to see what you start making. Welcome!



4HppyCamprs said:


> Welcome. I am new too but I am new to sewing altogether. I think your Captian hook looks great!! I spent my evening becoming one with my seam ripper because I m working on my first pattern and managed to sewing the top of the shirt skirt closed. Yay me!! These ladies are very inspirational!!



Hee hee, I have SO done that! But Michele is right, you DO learn a lot with your seam ripper in hand.  Can't wait to see this finished project!



miprender said:


> Glad everyone is on the mend. How nice of your ILs to share



Thanks! Yes, I've found that the only thing no one EVER seems to mind sharing are GERMS!  



mandi224 said:


> Hello All.
> I have not posted in awhile, but I have been keeping up and everything is beautiful.
> 
> QUESTION:
> 
> I am making my sweet daughter the PINK Cinderella dress for Halloween. So far I am very pleased with how it is turning out; however, I am having a hard time with the fabric bows. I have made sewn ones and just turned ones. Both kinds look ok, but not full and puffy like I want. Any ideas or suggestions? I like the turned bows for the top, but not the bottom and the sewn ones are not full enough for that either. Please help!



Hmm, i don't really have any ideas for you other than the CarlaC tutorial that someone already posted. What about doing a google search for bow tie tutorial and see how they are making their bows?



McDuck said:


> Once she falls asleep, she's pretty sound.  She also usually falls asleep first in our bedroom, so that should really make moving both the rooms and her easy.  LOL




Congrats on making the switch and getting your OWN DEDICATED sewing space!!!

ANDREA feel better friend!!!

and peachygreen2010: didn't grab the quote, but I like vertical for both the sash and ruffles. 

Hope you all have a wonderful day!

Sunshine


----------



## VBAndrea

I just dropped in to say HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHIARA!!!!   Hope you are having a fabulous day


----------



## pyrxtc

Something really crazy just happened here. We had an earthquake..... that doesn't normally happen in NH. It actually happened in Maine but was felt as far west as NY and as far south as CT and RI. My whole house shook.


----------



## dianemom2

PurpleEars said:


> Sounds like you have a great plan for the upgrade. I would like to find out how you like the 4000D as it would be one of the options I'd consider for my upgrade.


I'll let you know how I like it as soon as I get it and try it out!



strega7 said:


> Hello, I have been on the disboards awhile, but have never found this thread before. I have finally made it thru this thread and I must say I am highly impressed with the talent on this board. This one particular year he was crazy over Peter Pan and captain hook, so I made him a Captain Hook outfit.


Welcome to the group and I love the Captain Hook outfit.  It is very cute!



VBAndrea said:


> I just dropped in to say HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHIARA!!!!   Hope you are having a fabulous day


I didn't know it was Chiara's birthday today.  I hope she has a happy one!



pyrxtc said:


> Something really crazy just happened here. We had an earthquake..... that doesn't normally happen in NH. It actually happened in Maine but was felt as far west as NY and as far south as CT and RI. My whole house shook.


Oh my goodness!  We had that happen here last year.  I hope that everybody is ok and that no damage was done.  The Washington Monument is still undergoing restoration from the quake we had here.


----------



## miprender

Happy Birthday Chiara





pyrxtc said:


> Something really crazy just happened here. We had an earthquake..... that doesn't normally happen in NH. It actually happened in Maine but was felt as far west as NY and as far south as CT and RI. My whole house shook.



I did not feel anything here, but other parts of RI said they did. I never felt the one that hit us last year either, but I think my whole street is built on ledge. 

What I am worried about is our house in Maine. We are heading there this weekend anyway so hopefully there won't be any damage.


----------



## PurpleEars

VBAndrea said:


> I just dropped in to say HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHIARA!!!!   Hope you are having a fabulous day



I didn't know it's Chiara's birthday. I hope she is having a great day!



pyrxtc said:


> Something really crazy just happened here. We had an earthquake..... that doesn't normally happen in NH. It actually happened in Maine but was felt as far west as NY and as far south as CT and RI. My whole house shook.





miprender said:


> I did not feel anything here, but other parts of RI said they did. I never felt the one that hit us last year either, but I think my whole street is built on ledge.
> 
> What I am worried about is our house in Maine. We are heading there this weekend anyway so hopefully there won't be any damage.



Oh my! I hope everyone is ok and nothing is damaged!


----------



## ivey_family

strega7 said:


> Hello, I have been on the disboards awhile, but have never found this thread before. I have finally made it thru this thread and I must say I am highly impressed with the talent on this board.  I am not sure my sewing skills are good enough to be here, but I thought I would jump in instead of being a lurker.  I have a son, so I don't have many cute disney outfits, but when he was younger, I made his halloween costume every year.  This one particular year he was crazy over Peter Pan and captain hook, so I made him a Captain Hook outfit.  It doesn't compare to what you guys do, and it was quite a few years ago, but thought I would share anyway.  I can't wait to see more pics of all your guys stuff, you have inspired me to start sewing again.



You sell yourself short!  Captain Hook looks great!  Welcome!



pyrxtc said:


> Something really crazy just happened here. We had an earthquake..... that doesn't normally happen in NH. It actually happened in Maine but was felt as far west as NY and as far south as CT and RI. My whole house shook.



Wow!  How scary!  I hope everything is ok!



dianemom2 said:


> I just bought the Precious dress pattern today and I can't wait to try it out.  The Peter Pan dress you made last  year was so cute!  I can't wait to see what you do this year.



I meant to comment on this a few days ago and forgot.  I like that pattern quite a bit.  The hidden button placket is quite clever.  I don't like the sleeve band method though.  Imo it is too thick, so I looked at a ready to wear dress of a similar style and found a cleaner (and easier) way to do it.  I'll try to explain it when I finish this dress.  I just have to make and attach a sash!  I look forward to seeing your versions of the dress!

Happy birthday to Chiara!

Regards,
C.


----------



## strega7

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome!  I am working on turning a couple of DS old jeans into a skirt for myself, I am resisting the urge to applique a mickey on the front .  

That is wierd you guys on the east coast had an earthquake, I didn't think that happend very often there.  I live in CA, so we get them more often than I would like.  I hope everyone is ok, and there wasn't any damage.


Sorry I forgot how to quote multiple threads, but I had to chuckle about the seam ripper.  My seam ripper and I are very well aquainted.

The Meridia costume is awesome, nicely done!

and I like the stripes vertical.

I look forward to seeing and sharing more on this thread!


----------



## pyrxtc

miprender said:


> I did not feel anything here, but other parts of RI said they did. I never felt the one that hit us last year either, but I think my whole street is built on ledge.
> What I am worried about is our house in Maine. We are heading there this weekend anyway so hopefully there won't be any damage.



I hope your house is okay. I haven't heard any reports of damage on TV.



PurpleEars said:


> Oh my! I hope everyone is ok and nothing is damaged!



No reports of damage anywhere that I've seen. Just a lot of shaking I didn't even realize it was an earthquake at first.



ivey_family said:


> You sell yourself short!  Captain Hook looks great!  Welcome!
> 
> Wow!  How scary!  I hope everything is ok!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Yes, Captain Hook looks great. I somehow missed the quote of it.



strega7 said:


> Thank you everyone for the warm welcome!  I am working on turning a couple of DS old jeans into a skirt for myself, I am resisting the urge to applique a mickey on the front .
> 
> That is weird you guys on the east coast had an earthquake, I didn't think that happened very often there.  I live in CA, so we get them more often than I would like.  I hope everyone is ok, and there wasn't any damage.
> 
> Sorry I forgot how to quote multiple threads, but I had to chuckle about the seam ripper.  My seam ripper and I are very well aquainted.
> 
> The Meridia costume is awesome, nicely done!
> 
> and I like the stripes vertical.
> 
> I look forward to seeing and sharing more on this thread!



Good luck with the skirts. Resist the urge... hehe.

it doesn't happen so often but weird things have been happening over the last few years so I'm not ruling anything out.

Just to the left of the quick reply butting is a button with quote marks, click that on each post you want to quote. Then on the last, hit the button marked quote.

Thanks for the compliment. Been sewing for only a couple of months so that was my "big thing" and the only thing that has actually been worn yet by anyone.

Can't wait to see what you do.


----------



## goteamwood

Only 10 days until our trip, I did the online checkin this morning, this is really happening! I did whip up some easy-fit pants (man, those are aptly named, they were super easy, even though I have never made pants before!) to go with my boys' birthday shirts for Chef Mickey birthday breakfast the day we leave Disney. My husband thinks they look like pajamas, which I suppose they sort of do, but I think they will be adorable at breakfast.





So that officially marks the end of the kids' clothing for the trip. Except we were just invited for breakfast at 'Ohana with a friend and got a reservation so I am compelled to find some Hawaiian style fabric and make them some shorts or a Stitch shirt or something. No meal should go un-customized!

I am still chugging away on the adult shirts, I will post when I have something to show. I asked my husband what he would like and he asked for an X-Men polo... sigh. His reasoning is that Disney owns Marvel so it's a Disney property now. This week has been crazy, I have gotten 7 orders for custom shirts in addition to my self-imposed workload. I finally put my shop on hiatus so I don't have a mental breakdown!

10 more days!


----------



## mandi224

Thank you for the replies on my question about the fabric bow. I should have been clearer. I need the bows for the front of the dress. They are for looks not to tie anything. I looked up Carla C's pattern (very cute and will use it I am sure); however, it is not what I need. I guess what I need is a faux bow.


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

Have you tried YouTube and searching fabric bow tutorials??


----------



## sewmess

smile5sunshine said:


> I am SOOOOOO behind! I haven't had a chance to go back and look at what all I've missed!
> 
> Sorry for dropping off the face of the computer. The ILs all came down for a visit: MIL, FIL, BIL, SIL, and nephew. They brought a tummy bug with them. There was at least one person sick ALL.WEEK.LONG. as it passed from one person to another. I have never done so much laundry in my LIFE!  The ILs left Sat morning and my last kiddo to get sick has finally rebounded, so we should be all clear from here on out.
> 
> Off to see what I've missed (other than all of you!)
> 
> Sunshine



So, your ILs made you ILL. . .sorry that's just the way my mind works.

I think I'm all caught up and everything looks great and I'll never google kinky or Minx Club...


----------



## aboveH20

Thank you to all for your kind comments about Dorrrine and Ginger's Halloween outfits.  It felt good to be sewing for them again.  

But, the big news is that my son got his slipcover yesterday and he likes it!

  

I'm wondering how long it will last because it was made from those T-shirt/jersey sheets that are fairly lightweight and mucho stretchy.

Anywho, since a picture is worth 1,000 words (sadly not $1,000) here tis.






 Did I mention that the love seat has a pull out bed that would comfortably fit one lumpy mother?


----------



## miprender

PurpleEars said:


> Oh my! I hope everyone is ok and nothing is damaged!





pyrxtc said:


> I hope your house is okay. I haven't heard any reports of damage on TV.



Thanks  I am hoping that one of the neighbors in Maine would have called my if the house fell down.




pyrxtc said:


> it doesn't happen so often but weird things have been happening over the last few years so I'm not ruling anything out.



 So true... we had an earthquake, tornado, hurricane then and snow in October all last year so I am not ruling anything out with NE




goteamwood said:


> Only 10 days until our trip, I did the online checkin this morning, this is really happening! I did whip up some easy-fit pants (man, those are aptly named, they were super easy, even though I have never made pants before!) to go with my boys' birthday shirts for Chef Mickey birthday breakfast the day we leave Disney. My husband thinks they look like pajamas, which I suppose they sort of do, but I think they will be adorable at breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that officially marks the end of the kids' clothing for the trip. Except we were just invited for breakfast at 'Ohana with a friend and got a reservation so I am compelled to find some Hawaiian style fabric and make them some shorts or a Stitch shirt or something. No meal should go un-customized!
> 
> I am still chugging away on the adult shirts, I will post when I have something to show. I asked my husband what he would like and he asked for an X-Men polo... sigh. His reasoning is that Disney owns Marvel so it's a Disney property now. This week has been crazy, I have gotten 7 orders for custom shirts in addition to my self-imposed workload. I finally put my shop on hiatus so I don't have a mental breakdown!
> 
> 10 more days!



  10 Days and those outfits are so cute. Some of us starting adding pockets to make look more like shorts but I think they look fine.


----------



## dianemom2

ivey_family said:


> I meant to comment on this a few days ago and forgot.  I like that pattern quite a bit.  The hidden button placket is quite clever.  I don't like the sleeve band method though.  Imo it is too thick, so I looked at a ready to wear dress of a similar style and found a cleaner (and easier) way to do it.  I'll try to explain it when I finish this dress.  I just have to make and attach a sash!  I look forward to seeing your versions of the dress!
> C.


I haven't even started it yet.  But I'd love to see what you did to make the arm bands nicer.  I have to admit that I also ordered 6 new patterns on the Fairytale Frocks and Lollipops website sale.  They just arrived today.  I have so many new patterns to work with now!  I really need to get sewing.



goteamwood said:


> Only 10 days until our trip, I did the online checkin this morning, this is really happening! I did whip up some easy-fit pants (man, those are aptly named, they were super easy, even though I have never made pants before!) to go with my boys' birthday shirts for Chef Mickey birthday breakfast the day we leave Disney. My husband thinks they look like pajamas, which I suppose they sort of do, but I think they will be adorable at breakfast.


Hooray for only 10 days left until your trip!

Very cute outfits!  I do agree that the easy fit pants tend to look like pajama pants for older kids.  For little ones, I think that they are great.  We figured out last spring how to add pockets and jazz them up a bit to give them more of a pants look.  But those are super cute just the way they are.  I love the contrasting cuffs.

I think you were smart to close your Etsy shop temporarily.  You want to be able to enjoy your vacation and not be too stressed out just before you leave.



mandi224 said:


> Thank you for the replies on my question about the fabric bow. I should have been clearer. I need the bows for the front of the dress. They are for looks not to tie anything. I looked up Carla C's pattern (very cute and will use it I am sure); however, it is not what I need. I guess what I need is a faux bow.


Sorry, I am a terrible bow maker so I don't have any hints for you.  I can never even tie them so that they look pretty.



aboveH20 said:


> I'm wondering how long it will last because it was made from those T-shirt/jersey sheets that are fairly lightweight and mucho stretchy.
> 
> Anywho, since a picture is worth 1,000 words (sadly not $1,000) here tis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention that the love seat has a pull out bed that would comfortably fit one lumpy mother?


It looks great!  And since there is a mom who now knows how to make slipcovers, I am guessing that once these wear out somebody might  get asked to make a new slipcover.  Maybe you could deliver the next slipcover in person????

So my new baby arrived today.  Isn't she beautiful?????




I got her unpacked today but she arrived very late in the day and I only got to set her up.  Hopefully tomorrow I will be able to read the directions and get sewing on her.  I am already behind on my projects. 

In other good news, I picked up my Ellageo from the repair shop today.  They were able to fix it.  They said that they found a wad of thread in the upper threader.  My thread must have started to shred and created a jam up there.  Now I have to figure out what to do with the Ellageo.  I guess I will probably try to sell her.  It will be sad because she has been a loyal and trusted friend for the last 5 years.


----------



## PurpleEars

strega7 said:


> Thank you everyone for the warm welcome!  I am working on turning a couple of DS old jeans into a skirt for myself, I am resisting the urge to applique a mickey on the front .
> 
> I look forward to seeing and sharing more on this thread!



I don't see anything wrong with appliquing a Mickey on the front. Then again, I wear some of my Disney customs to work so I am probably not the best judge on that. 



goteamwood said:


> Only 10 days until our trip, I did the online checkin this morning, this is really happening! I did whip up some easy-fit pants (man, those are aptly named, they were super easy, even though I have never made pants before!) to go with my boys' birthday shirts for Chef Mickey birthday breakfast the day we leave Disney. My husband thinks they look like pajamas, which I suppose they sort of do, but I think they will be adorable at breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that officially marks the end of the kids' clothing for the trip. Except we were just invited for breakfast at 'Ohana with a friend and got a reservation so I am compelled to find some Hawaiian style fabric and make them some shorts or a Stitch shirt or something. No meal should go un-customized!
> 
> I am still chugging away on the adult shirts, I will post when I have something to show. I asked my husband what he would like and he asked for an X-Men polo... sigh. His reasoning is that Disney owns Marvel so it's a Disney property now. This week has been crazy, I have gotten 7 orders for custom shirts in addition to my self-imposed workload. I finally put my shop on hiatus so I don't have a mental breakdown!
> 
> 10 more days!



Congrats on 10 days to go! The outfits look fantastic! I hope your family will have a great trip!



mandi224 said:


> Thank you for the replies on my question about the fabric bow. I should have been clearer. I need the bows for the front of the dress. They are for looks not to tie anything. I looked up Carla C's pattern (very cute and will use it I am sure); however, it is not what I need. I guess what I need is a faux bow.



Hmmm, I wonder if you can do the bow with just 1" for the "sash" part?



aboveH20 said:


> Thank you to all for your kind comments about Dorrrine and Ginger's Halloween outfits.  It felt good to be sewing for them again.
> 
> But, the big news is that my son got his slipcover yesterday and he likes it!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering how long it will last because it was made from those T-shirt/jersey sheets that are fairly lightweight and mucho stretchy.
> 
> Anywho, since a picture is worth 1,000 words (sadly not $1,000) here tis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention that the love seat has a pull out bed that would comfortably fit one lumpy mother?



I am glad that your son likes the slipcover. I hope you would get a chance to visit him and see the finished product in person!


----------



## goteamwood

miprender said:
			
		

> Thanks  I am hoping that one of the neighbors in Maine would have called my if the house fell down.
> 
> So true... we had an earthquake, tornado, hurricane then and snow in October all last year so I am not ruling anything out with NE
> 
> 10 Days and those outfits are so cute. Some of us starting adding pockets to make look more like shorts but I think they look fine.





			
				dianemom2 said:
			
		

> I haven't even started it yet.  But I'd love to see what you did to make the arm bands nicer.  I have to admit that I also ordered 6 new patterns on the Fairytale Frocks and Lollipops website sale.  They just arrived today.  I have so many new patterns to work with now!  I really need to get sewing.
> 
> Hooray for only 10 days left until your trip!
> 
> Very cute outfits!  I do agree that the easy fit pants tend to look like pajama pants for older kids.  For little ones, I think that they are great.  We figured out last spring how to add pockets and jazz them up a bit to give them more of a pants look.  But those are super cute just the way they are.  I love the contrasting cuffs.
> 
> I think you were smart to close your Etsy shop temporarily.  You want to be able to enjoy your vacation and not be too stressed out just before you leave.
> 
> Sorry, I am a terrible bow maker so I don't have any hints for you.  I can never even tie them so that they look pretty.
> 
> It looks great!  And since there is a mom who now knows how to make slipcovers, I am guessing that once these wear out somebody might  get asked to make a new slipcover.  Maybe you could deliver the next slipcover in person????
> 
> So my new baby arrived today.  Isn't she beautiful?????
> 
> I got her unpacked today but she arrived very late in the day and I only got to set her up.  Hopefully tomorrow I will be able to read the directions and get sewing on her.  I am already behind on my projects.
> 
> In other good news, I picked up my Ellageo from the repair shop today.  They were able to fix it.  They said that they found a wad of thread in the upper threader.  My thread must have started to shred and created a jam up there.  Now I have to figure out what to do with the Ellageo.  I guess I will probably try to sell her.  It will be sad because she has been a loyal and trusted friend for the last 5 years.



When you say add pockets do you mean back pockets or like hand pockets (or both?)
I don't recall seeing them with pockets. 
I think they will look super cute for chef Mickey and *maybe* the plane ride home that afternoon. But they might not be warm enough to land in Chicago! I think they will be great PJs though later on. I liked them so much that when I was at Joann today I bought 8 yards of cute polar bears in argyle sweaters flannel (on sale btw for $2.79/yard) to make pj pants for my sons, 5-year-old nephew and possibly my husband and me for Christmas. My mom, brother and nephew are supposed to visit from Colorado for Christmas so I think matching Christmas Jammie's are in order. 

Back to the last few projects...


----------



## dianemom2

goteamwood said:


> When you say add pockets do you mean back pockets or like hand pockets (or both?)
> I don't recall seeing them with pockets.


Here are a few that I did this spring with pockets.  Also, Marianne did a tutorial which I think was posted in our last thread.
There were for a big give:





A girls pair of Easy fits.  I did pockets and I also did key hole opening and ties on the legs:









Another boy's pair with cargo style pockets:





Here are a bunch that I made my nephew with front pockets:













And one last style of pocket that I did on a pair of Toy Story shorts:









I've dressed up girls easy fits by adding ruffles too:





And contrasting bands:





I hope that wasn't too many pictures.  I know that many of you have seen them before but I had lots of fun playing around with dressing up the Easy Fit pattern.


----------



## goteamwood

dianemom2 said:
			
		

> Here are a few that I did this spring with pockets.  Also, Marianne did a tutorial which I think was posted in our last thread.
> There were for a big give:
> 
> A girls pair of Easy fits.  I did pockets and I also did key hole opening and ties on the legs:
> 
> Another boy's pair with cargo style pockets:
> 
> Here are a bunch that I made my nephew with front pockets:
> 
> And one last style of pocket that I did on a pair of Toy Story shorts:
> 
> I've dressed up girls easy fits by adding ruffles too:
> 
> And contrasting bands:
> 
> I hope that wasn't too many pictures.  I know that many of you have seen them before but I had lots of fun playing around with dressing up the Easy Fit pattern.



Wow! Ask and ye shall receive! Thanks. I didn't think of cargo pockets. That's a good idea. 

So here's a thing: I bought a bunch of thread, I think an assortment of 30 or so from thread art based on a recommendation on the last thread. I have some of theirs in large cones, but this was smaller spools. And so far almost every one of them has a burr or sharp edge or little plasticky bit sticking out the end that snags and screws up the tension and causes the needle to flex and then break. I emailed them about it but got a not too concerned response that I could return it with a restocking fee. (Annoyed)
I've tried clipping and filing the rough spots, though it irritates me to no end since I don't think that should be a step I have to do, but the issue persists. Any other ideas? Maybe after my trip I will pack it up and pay the restocking fee and buy thread someplace else.


----------



## love to stitch

We got home from our 3 days in Disney World last night and I'm trying to adjust to being back in the real world (that 4:30 alarm clock was really rough this morning).  But we had a really great time and are talking about the next trip already, maybe a 1 day run in December to see the Christmas decorations.


----------



## miprender

Diane Congrats on your new machine 




aboveH20 said:


> Thank you to all for your kind comments about Dorrrine and Ginger's Halloween outfits.  It felt good to be sewing for them again.
> 
> But, the big news is that my son got his slipcover yesterday and he likes it!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering how long it will last because it was made from those T-shirt/jersey sheets that are fairly lightweight and mucho stretchy.
> 
> Anywho, since a picture is worth 1,000 words (sadly not $1,000) here tis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention that the love seat has a pull out bed that would comfortably fit one lumpy mother?



I missed this when I posted yesterday  Great job on the slip covers.



goteamwood said:


> When you say add pockets do you mean back pockets or like hand pockets (or both?)
> I don't recall seeing them with pockets.
> I think they will look super cute for chef Mickey and *maybe* the plane ride home that afternoon. But they might not be warm enough to land in Chicago! I think they will be great PJs though later on. I liked them so much that when I was at Joann today I bought 8 yards of cute polar bears in argyle sweaters flannel (on sale btw for $2.79/yard) to make pj pants for my sons, 5-year-old nephew and possibly my husband and me for Christmas. My mom, brother and nephew are supposed to visit from Colorado for Christmas so I think matching Christmas Jammie's are in order.
> 
> Back to the last few projects...



I added them to the side. I haven't tried any other way yet but here are samples of what I did













love to stitch said:


> We got home from our 3 days in Disney World last night and I'm trying to adjust to being back in the real world (that 4:30 alarm clock was really rough this morning).  But we had a really great time and are talking about the next trip already, maybe a 1 day run in December to see the Christmas decorations.



Those short  trips are killers. I was more tired from our 4 day trip than being there for 2 weeks.


----------



## PurpleEars

dianemom2 said:


> So my new baby arrived today.  Isn't she beautiful?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got her unpacked today but she arrived very late in the day and I only got to set her up.  Hopefully tomorrow I will be able to read the directions and get sewing on her.  I am already behind on my projects.
> 
> In other good news, I picked up my Ellageo from the repair shop today.  They were able to fix it.  They said that they found a wad of thread in the upper threader.  My thread must have started to shred and created a jam up there.  Now I have to figure out what to do with the Ellageo.  I guess I will probably try to sell her.  It will be sad because she has been a loyal and trusted friend for the last 5 years.



Congrats on your new machine and finding out that the Ellageo could be fixed. I hope you will enjoy your 4000D. I hope you can get a good price for the Ellageo if you decide to sell it.

Oh and thanks for posting all the pictures of "dressing up" the Easy Fits. I need to keep them in mind for future projects.



goteamwood said:


> So here's a thing: I bought a bunch of thread, I think an assortment of 30 or so from thread art based on a recommendation on the last thread. I have some of theirs in large cones, but this was smaller spools. And so far almost every one of them has a burr or sharp edge or little plasticky bit sticking out the end that snags and screws up the tension and causes the needle to flex and then break. I emailed them about it but got a not too concerned response that I could return it with a restocking fee. (Annoyed)
> I've tried clipping and filing the rough spots, though it irritates me to no end since I don't think that should be a step I have to do, but the issue persists. Any other ideas? Maybe after my trip I will pack it up and pay the restocking fee and buy thread someplace else.



I am sorry that you had problems with the thread. I have been very happy with the thread I got from Marathon last year.



love to stitch said:


> We got home from our 3 days in Disney World last night and I'm trying to adjust to being back in the real world (that 4:30 alarm clock was really rough this morning).  But we had a really great time and are talking about the next trip already, maybe a 1 day run in December to see the Christmas decorations.



Welcome back! I hope you had a great time when you were there.


----------



## tricia

goteamwood said:


> Wow! Ask and ye shall receive! Thanks. I didn't think of cargo pockets. That's a good idea.
> 
> So here's a thing: I bought a bunch of thread, I think an assortment of 30 or so from thread art based on a recommendation on the last thread. I have some of theirs in large cones, but this was smaller spools. And so far almost every one of them has a burr or sharp edge or little plasticky bit sticking out the end that snags and screws up the tension and causes the needle to flex and then break. I emailed them about it but got a not too concerned response that I could return it with a restocking fee. (Annoyed)
> I've tried clipping and filing the rough spots, though it irritates me to no end since I don't think that should be a step I have to do, but the issue persists. Any other ideas? Maybe after my trip I will pack it up and pay the restocking fee and buy thread someplace else.



Is it possible that the other end of the spool has no snags?


----------



## dianemom2

miprender said:


> Diane Congrats on your new machine


I tried out the new machine today.  It was sooooo great!  I love that it cut the jump stitches and I loved the self threader.  My eyesight isn't what it used to be and threading the needle is getting harder these days.  Also, it is much quieter than the Ellageo.

I remember those shorts.  They are such cute sets!  I made my niece a dress with the same applique on it.  Wasn't it your husband that noticed that his shirt and my niece's dress had the same design????




PurpleEars said:


> Congrats on your new machine and finding out that the Ellageo could be fixed. I hope you will enjoy your 4000D. I hope you can get a good price for the Ellageo if you decide to sell it.
> 
> Oh and thanks for posting all the pictures of "dressing up" the Easy Fits. I need to keep them in mind for future projects.


Thanks! The new machine is great!   I am pretty sure that I am going to sell the Ellageo.  I can't really justify having two machines.  

I had fun when I was trying out all the different ideas that I had for the Easy fits.  I think that the only picture I forgot to post was the one where I turned them into bloomers to go under a dress that I'd made.  My niece loved the capri easy fits with the keyhole openings.  She wore those a ton over the summer.

I meant to get the comment about the thread.  I am very disappointed to hear that Threadart isn't standing behind their products.  If you are having trouble with the thread, they should replace it!  I've been buying from them for several years and I'm not happy to hear about poor customer service.


----------



## goteamwood

tricia said:


> Is it possible that the other end of the spool has no snags?





dianemom2 said:


> I meant to get the comment about the thread.  I am very disappointed to hear that Threadart isn't standing behind their products.  If you are having trouble with the thread, they should replace it!  I've been buying from them for several years and I'm not happy to hear about poor customer service.



The thread has rough burrs on both ends. It is really frustrating. I was disappointed in the service too, I guess I just sort of expect more. But I don't have time to deal with it right now.
I think once the trip is over and I have a minute to think I will just send it back and get the larger cone-shaped spools. Which, to be honest, is sort of what I thought I was getting. I will suck it up and pay the restock fee and consider it a rental for the thread I used. Maybe I should send along a bill for the half-dozen needles and the 2 t-shirts that I wrecked?

I don't think I can appropriately thank/blame you all for my ridiculous addiction to making sure my kids are the cutest dressed tots in the all of Disney World next week when we go. Because I just got a reservation for 'ohana breakfast, and thought I would regret it if I didn't make outfits, I came up with this today. Of course the other shirt needs the applique and the other shorts need assembly. I did try, rather unsuccessfully, to add to the easy-fits to spice it up a little... the pocket is WAY too high, I had it double-sewn before I ironed down the waist casing. Also the little leaf applique thing (which is like on Lilo's dress.) I did by hand appliqué and on this particular pair I had it upside down and thought I was putting it on the leg not the hip... but I really like the shirt, that little strip of corresponding fabric added a little to the ensemble.








You can see in the 2nd picture just how bad the pocket is. Oh well. Live and learn, right? Of course the second pair I have already appliqued the leaf and added the pocket. I did just a zig zag on the edges of the pocket, to sort of match the zig zag on the applique and on the stripe. 

My mother in law is coming for the weekend, she emailed me this morning to tell me to plan to sew all day Saturday and she will entertain my children. Nothing is better for my productivity than completely ignoring my kids!


----------



## jessica52877

goteamwood said:


> The thread has rough burrs on both ends. It is really frustrating. I was disappointed in the service too, I guess I just sort of expect more. But I don't have time to deal with it right now.
> I think once the trip is over and I have a minute to think I will just send it back and get the larger cone-shaped spools. Which, to be honest, is sort of what I thought I was getting. I will suck it up and pay the restock fee and consider it a rental for the thread I used. Maybe I should send along a bill for the half-dozen needles and the 2 t-shirts that I wrecked?



Do you have a little plastic round thing that you put on the end of the machine so the thread doesn't hit the messed up part? I know, great description there! Look in your little bag of accessories. If I am understanding right this will solve all your problems, although it irks me when I have to use it, one extra step each time. I love marathon thread BTW.


----------



## goteamwood

jessica52877 said:


> Do you have a little plastic round thing that you put on the end of the machine so the thread doesn't hit the messed up part? I know, great description there! Look in your little bag of accessories. If I am understanding right this will solve all your problems, although it irks me when I have to use it, one extra step each time. I love marathon thread BTW.


DO you mean like a vertical post instead of the horizontal one that the thread is usually on? Or do you mean something that goes onto the actual thread spool? I have a mesh thing that was supposed to go around the thread, I never use it. It's like a hairnet.


----------



## jessica52877

goteamwood said:


> DO you mean like a vertical post instead of the horizontal one that the thread is usually on? Or do you mean something that goes onto the actual thread spool? I have a mesh thing that was supposed to go around the thread, I never use it. It's like a hairnet.



No, the thread goes on and this you put this little plastic piece on. It is round and usually there are a couple of different sizes. You put it right on after the thread. Let me see if I can find a picture. If not I'll snap one.


----------



## jessica52877

Sorry, copied it from facebook so it is large! The white round thing should hopefully solve all the issues.


----------



## goteamwood

jessica52877 said:


> Sorry, copied it from facebook so it is large! The white round thing should hopefully solve all the issues.



Nope. I use that. it still gets all tangled up somehow. and it is not always the back same end. I just need to get a dremmel and sand down all my spools. Which is a completely reasonable thing to spend time on, right?


----------



## jessica52877

Do you think the thread isn't wound right or can you see it actually catching on the spool? Mine couldn't possibly catch using that thing, the thread can't physically hit it.


----------



## goteamwood

Oh, and I forgot, I whipped this up today too. (and by me, I mean almost entirely my PE770) 







My mother-in-law has harped on me for months about not having a proper business card holder. Because in the scheme of my life, this is a truly important detail? Anyway, I found a freebie, in the hoop Monogramed one which took all of 15 minutes. Check that off the list.

Link. if you want it. Not affiliated, just found it in a google search and thought I would share.


----------



## love to stitch

goteamwood said:


> The thread has rough burrs on both ends. It is really frustrating. I was disappointed in the service too, I guess I just sort of expect more. But I don't have time to deal with it right now.
> I think once the trip is over and I have a minute to think I will just send it back and get the larger cone-shaped spools. Which, to be honest, is sort of what I thought I was getting. I will suck it up and pay the restock fee and consider it a rental for the thread I used. Maybe I should send along a bill for the half-dozen needles and the 2 t-shirts that I wrecked?
> 
> I don't think I can appropriately thank/blame you all for my ridiculous addiction to making sure my kids are the cutest dressed tots in the all of Disney World next week when we go. Because I just got a reservation for 'ohana breakfast, and thought I would regret it if I didn't make outfits, I came up with this today. Of course the other shirt needs the applique and the other shorts need assembly. I did try, rather unsuccessfully, to add to the easy-fits to spice it up a little... the pocket is WAY too high, I had it double-sewn before I ironed down the waist casing. Also the little leaf applique thing (which is like on Lilo's dress.) I did by hand appliqué and on this particular pair I had it upside down and thought I was putting it on the leg not the hip... but I really like the shirt, that little strip of corresponding fabric added a little to the ensemble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see in the 2nd picture just how bad the pocket is. Oh well. Live and learn, right? Of course the second pair I have already appliqued the leaf and added the pocket. I did just a zig zag on the edges of the pocket, to sort of match the zig zag on the applique and on the stripe.
> 
> My mother in law is coming for the weekend, she emailed me this morning to tell me to plan to sew all day Saturday and she will entertain my children. Nothing is better for my productivity than completely ignoring my kids!





goteamwood said:


> Oh, and I forgot, I whipped this up today too. (and by me, I mean almost entirely my PE770)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mother-in-law has harped on me for months about not having a proper business card holder. Because in the scheme of my life, this is a truly important detail? Anyway, I found a freebie, in the hoop Monogramed one which took all of 15 minutes. Check that off the list.
> 
> Link. if you want it. Not affiliated, just found it in a google search and thought I would share.



That is a very cute outfit and I really like the card holder too.


----------



## tinkbell13

So many cute outfits have been posted lately. Really makes me wish we had a trip planned.



goteamwood said:


> So here's a thing: I bought a bunch of thread, I think an assortment of 30 or so from thread art based on a recommendation on the last thread. I have some of theirs in large cones, but this was smaller spools. And so far almost every one of them has a burr or sharp edge or little plasticky bit sticking out the end that snags and screws up the tension and causes the needle to flex and then break. I emailed them about it but got a not too concerned response that I could return it with a restocking fee. (Annoyed)
> I've tried clipping and filing the rough spots, though it irritates me to no end since I don't think that should be a step I have to do, but the issue persists. Any other ideas? Maybe after my trip I will pack it up and pay the restocking fee and buy thread someplace else.



Oh, how I feel your pain with their thread. I've had the same problem with burrs on the spools and used an old nail file to sand them out. That seemed to help but I'm still not happy with their thread. I have issues with it looping coming off the spool and either catching on the part of the bobbin winder behind the spool or wrapping around the bottom of the spool, then tightening and snapping needles or snagging the shirt. I also find certain colours seem to shred more than others. I have to watch the machine constantly when I use their thread. I have a couple of spools of another brand of thread that I bought locally and they never give me any trouble. Except for the fact that they are $$$$ and have very few colour options, I'd use them exclusively.

Btw, I love all the outfits you have made for your boys! They will certainly be the best dressed ones in WDW.



PurpleEars said:


> I am sorry that you had problems with the thread. I have been very happy with the thread I got from Marathon last year.


Did you get your thread from Marathon in Canada or the US? I was thinking of trying this thread since I have had so many issues with the others I have.


----------



## goteamwood

tinkbell13 said:
			
		

> So many cute outfits have been posted lately. Really makes me wish we had a trip planned.
> 
> Oh, how I feel your pain with their thread. I've had the same problem with burrs on the spools and used an old nail file to sand them out. That seemed to help but I'm still not happy with their thread. I have issues with it looping coming off the spool and either catching on the part of the bobbin winder behind the spool or wrapping around the bottom of the spool, then tightening and snapping needles or snagging the shirt. I also find certain colours seem to shred more than others. I have to watch the machine constantly when I use their thread. I have a couple of spools of another brand of thread that I bought locally and they never give me any trouble. Except for the fact that they are $$$$ and have very few colour options, I'd use them exclusively.
> 
> Btw, I love all the outfits you have made for your boys! They will certainly be the best dressed ones in WDW.
> 
> Did you get your thread from Marathon in Canada or the US? I was thinking of trying this thread since I have had so many issues with the others I have.



I'm glad I'm not the only one. The larger cones I've never had trouble with thankfully. But now that you say that about the thread coming off I picked up a spool and a snarl of thread slipped off. 

Thanks for the kind words on my boys' new wardrobe. I think we are all going to have a blast!


----------



## dianemom2

goteamwood said:


> My mother in law is coming for the weekend, she emailed me this morning to tell me to plan to sew all day Saturday and she will entertain my children. Nothing is better for my productivity than completely ignoring my kids!


Those are some cute outfits even though the pocket is too high.  With the shirt on, nobody else will know.  It is hard to figure out where to put them the first time you do them.  I used  a pair of easy fit shorts I'd already made to play around with the pocket placement.

Hooray for your MIL!  My in laws are awesome like that too.  I always hear other people complaining about their in laws but mine are wonderful.  I love hearing happy in law stories.



goteamwood said:


> DO you mean like a vertical post instead of the horizontal one that the thread is usually on? Or do you mean something that goes onto the actual thread spool? I have a mesh thing that was supposed to go around the thread, I never use it. It's like a hairnet.


It is called a thread cap.  My sewing machine came with them in two different sizes. One size for the cones of thread and one size for the wide spools.  They do make it so that your thread doesn't touch the spool so there is no chance for it to get stuck on a burr.  Maybe you can find some that fit your machine??



goteamwood said:


> Oh, and I forgot, I whipped this up today too. (and by me, I mean almost entirely my PE770)


Very cute!



tinkbell13 said:


> Did you get your thread from Marathon in Canada or the US? I was thinking of trying this thread since I have had so many issues with the others I have.


I just bought Marathon thread for the first time when I went to the Sewing Expo a couple of weeks ago.  I am pretty happy with it so far.  They had some cool stuff too like Glow in the Dark thread and thread that changes color in the sunlight.


----------



## pyrxtc

I like the Stitch outfit. really cute and I don't think anyone will notice the pocket is off unless he has something sticking out of it. The card holder is cute and looks easy too. I like the simple monogram.

I would be really mad if all my thread I bought had burrs and would not be filing it down and would be calling my credit card company to let them know that item was definitely not as received and that the company is refusing to give me all my money back.

This has been a crazy week. My mother's costume is done. I made fuzzy pom-poms and used velcro on the back as requested and made the neck ruffle separate with velcro closure too. It is a little long but can't fix that now. Plenty of room for thicker clothes underneath for our cold NE halloweens. We had snow last year. A few too many images but I am proud of how nice my rolled hems came out and it all looks so clean. The colors are correct in the 2nd pic. I also made a bag to go with the costume for handing out candy from. I cut everything out on Tuesday, and got it done last night except for the bottom of the bag which I did this morning while my kids were getting ready for the bus.


























I used this pattern.






Now I have a dress to make for my friends daughter and hopefully I can get it all done done today between laundry and dishes. It doesn't have much to it so I think I can do it. I hope the headache I had yesterday doesn't come back.

I really do need something to keep me busy in my brain. My DH is in CA right now getting ready to fly home after a big interview he had yesterday. If he gets the job, then we are moving. We still don't know where the job will be. The two main places are Mountain View, CA or Dallas, TX. The two places couldn't be more different and I don't know anyone in either place. I am torn which place I want the job to be. We could live better in TX but DH's grandmother doesn't live far from Mountain View. He visited with her last night for the first time in 18 years and she wants us out there. CA is just so very expensive to live. Ugh... moving from a town of less than 2,000 in NH mountains to either place will be hard. My brain is on overload.....


----------



## LilLisaLou

I have an embroidery question. My boss has a Janome embroidery machine that she's only used once. She's said I could borrow it but that she doesn't have any thread. She brought a spool of the thread her sewing store recommended: Amann Group Isacord ET.40. Other than her sewing store, I can't find them locally. Is that thread really that special? Is there a brand that I can get at JoAnn that is the functional equivalent? Thanks!!!


----------



## dianemom2

pyrxtc said:


> I would be really mad if all my thread I bought had burrs and would not be filing it down and would be calling my credit card company to let them know that item was definitely not as received and that the company is refusing to give me all my money back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really do need something to keep me busy in my brain. My DH is in CA right now getting ready to fly home after a big interview he had yesterday. If he gets the job, then we are moving. We still don't know where the job will be. The two main places are Mountain View, CA or Dallas, TX. The two places couldn't be more different and I don't know anyone in either place. I am torn which place I want the job to be. We could live better in TX but DH's grandmother doesn't live far from Mountain View. He visited with her last night for the first time in 18 years and she wants us out there. CA is just so very expensive to live. Ugh... moving from a town of less than 2,000 in NH mountains to either place will be hard. My brain is on overload.....


I love the clown costume!  It looks awesome!  And the bag to go with it is wonderful.

Good luck with your husband's big interview.  It sounds like either location for the job would be a huge change for your family.  I'm sure that either way, it will be a big adventure.



LilLisaLou said:


> I have an embroidery question. My boss has a Janome embroidery machine that she's only used once. She's said I could borrow it but that she doesn't have any thread. She brought a spool of the thread her sewing store recommended: Amann Group Isacord ET.40. Other than her sewing store, I can't find them locally. Is that thread really that special? Is there a brand that I can get at JoAnn that is the functional equivalent? Thanks!!!



Lucky you!  Being able to borrow an embroidery machine is wonderful!  You can definitely buy thread at Joanns.  I'm pretty sure that all the thread is on sale there for 50% off until tomorrow.  I've bought both Sulky and Coates and Clark.  Both of them work fine in my machine.  Other people have had a few problems from time to time but some machines can be quite picky about their thread.   If you miss the sale at Joanns, it is cheaper to order your thread on-line.  A lot of people on here order from Marathon.  Here is a link to their website:
http://www.marathonthread.com/


----------



## smile5sunshine

pyrxtc said:


> Something really crazy just happened here. We had an earthquake..... that doesn't normally happen in NH. It actually happened in Maine but was felt as far west as NY and as far south as CT and RI. My whole house shook.



Eeeek! Glad everything was okay but scary none the less! 



pyrxtc said:


> This has been a crazy week. My mother's costume is done. I made fuzzy pom-poms and used velcro on the back as requested and made the neck ruffle separate with velcro closure too. It is a little long but can't fix that now. Plenty of room for thicker clothes underneath for our cold NE halloweens. We had snow last year. A few too many images but I am proud of how nice my rolled hems came out and it all looks so clean. The colors are correct in the 2nd pic. I also made a bag to go with the costume for handing out candy from. I cut everything out on Tuesday, and got it done last night except for the bottom of the bag which I did this morning while my kids were getting ready for the bus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really do need something to keep me busy in my brain. My DH is in CA right now getting ready to fly home after a big interview he had yesterday. If he gets the job, then we are moving. We still don't know where the job will be. The two main places are Mountain View, CA or Dallas, TX. The two places couldn't be more different and I don't know anyone in either place. I am torn which place I want the job to be. We could live better in TX but DH's grandmother doesn't live far from Mountain View. He visited with her last night for the first time in 18 years and she wants us out there. CA is just so very expensive to live. Ugh... moving from a town of less than 2,000 in NH mountains to either place will be hard. My brain is on overload.....



The clown costume came out cute. I think clowns are sort of creepy, but I guess that's why they work so well as a Halloween costume! HA! 

GL with the job offers and deciding where to relocate. You will figure out the right place to be. 



miprender said:


> I did not feel anything here, but other parts of RI said they did. I never felt the one that hit us last year either, but I think my whole street is built on ledge.
> What I am worried about is our house in Maine. We are heading there this weekend anyway so hopefully there won't be any damage.



Praying your house in Maine is fine!



strega7 said:


> Thank you everyone for the warm welcome!  I am working on turning a couple of DS old jeans into a skirt for myself, I am resisting the urge to applique a mickey on the front



Resistance is futile! 



goteamwood said:


> Only 10 days until our trip, I did the online checkin this morning, this is really happening! I did whip up some easy-fit pants (man, those are aptly named, they were super easy, even though I have never made pants before!) to go with my boys' birthday shirts for Chef Mickey birthday breakfast the day we leave Disney. My husband thinks they look like pajamas, which I suppose they sort of do, but I think they will be adorable at breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that officially marks the end of the kids' clothing for the trip. Except we were just invited for breakfast at 'Ohana with a friend and got a reservation so I am compelled to find some Hawaiian style fabric and make them some shorts or a Stitch shirt or something. No meal should go un-customized!
> 
> I am still chugging away on the adult shirts, I will post when I have something to show. I asked my husband what he would like and he asked for an X-Men polo... sigh. His reasoning is that Disney owns Marvel so it's a Disney property now. This week has been crazy, I have gotten 7 orders for custom shirts in addition to my self-imposed workload. I finally put my shop on hiatus so I don't have a mental breakdown!
> 
> 10 more days!



These are very cute! The fabrics look great. 

I am in the minority on here, but I don't really like the Easy Fit pattern. They do sew up in a flash, but I agree with your DH that they look like pj pants. Adding pockets helps, but they are just cut WAY too wide and that gives them the pj look. I ended up taking a good 2-3 inches out of the pair I made for our trip and I liked them MUCH better that way. 



goteamwood said:


> When you say add pockets do you mean back pockets or like hand pockets (or both?)
> I don't recall seeing them with pockets.
> I think they will look super cute for chef Mickey and *maybe* the plane ride home that afternoon. But they might not be warm enough to land in Chicago! I think they will be great PJs though later on. I liked them so much that when I was at Joann today I bought 8 yards of cute polar bears in argyle sweaters flannel (on sale btw for $2.79/yard) to make pj pants for my sons, 5-year-old nephew and possibly my husband and me for Christmas. My mom, brother and nephew are supposed to visit from Colorado for Christmas so I think matching Christmas Jammie's are in order.
> 
> Back to the last few projects...



Oh and as for warmth, you can LINE THEM with flannel. See this tutorial for how to do it if you need some help: http://www.danamadeit.com/2008/07/tutorial-kid-pants-with-a-lining.html




goteamwood said:


> So here's a thing: I bought a bunch of thread, I think an assortment of 30 or so from thread art based on a recommendation on the last thread. I have some of theirs in large cones, but this was smaller spools. And so far almost every one of them has a burr or sharp edge or little plasticky bit sticking out the end that snags and screws up the tension and causes the needle to flex and then break. I emailed them about it but got a not too concerned response that I could return it with a restocking fee. (Annoyed)
> I've tried clipping and filing the rough spots, though it irritates me to no end since I don't think that should be a step I have to do, but the issue persists. Any other ideas? Maybe after my trip I will pack it up and pay the restocking fee and buy thread someplace else.



And GRRR, I would be so mad over the thread. I can't believe they won't give you your money back for a DEFECTIVE product!




goteamwood said:


> I don't think I can appropriately thank/blame you all for my ridiculous addiction to making sure my kids are the cutest dressed tots in the all of Disney World next week when we go. Because I just got a reservation for 'ohana breakfast, and thought I would regret it if I didn't make outfits, I came up with this today. Of course the other shirt needs the applique and the other shorts need assembly. I did try, rather unsuccessfully, to add to the easy-fits to spice it up a little... the pocket is WAY too high, I had it double-sewn before I ironed down the waist casing. Also the little leaf applique thing (which is like on Lilo's dress.) I did by hand appliqué and on this particular pair I had it upside down and thought I was putting it on the leg not the hip... but I really like the shirt, that little strip of corresponding fabric added a little to the ensemble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see in the 2nd picture just how bad the pocket is. Oh well. Live and learn, right? Of course the second pair I have already appliqued the leaf and added the pocket. I did just a zig zag on the edges of the pocket, to sort of match the zig zag on the applique and on the stripe.
> 
> My mother in law is coming for the weekend, she emailed me this morning to tell me to plan to sew all day Saturday and she will entertain my children. Nothing is better for my productivity than completely ignoring my kids!



Eh don't feel badly that the pockets didn't come out this time. Placement can be tricky to figure out. I agree that it won't be noticable at all when they are wearing a shirt with it. I think the set is cute and LOVE that you used some of the shorts fabric there behind Stitch on the shirt. Really ties it in together! 

Hurray for you MIL watching the boys while you sew!



goteamwood said:


> Oh, and I forgot, I whipped this up today too. (and by me, I mean almost entirely my PE770)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mother-in-law has harped on me for months about not having a proper business card holder. Because in the scheme of my life, this is a truly important detail? Anyway, I found a freebie, in the hoop Monogramed one which took all of 15 minutes. Check that off the list.
> 
> Link. if you want it. Not affiliated, just found it in a google search and thought I would share.



this is cute! Thanks for sharing the link. 




sewmess said:


> So, your ILs made you ILL. . .sorry that's just the way my mind works.



Hee hee. See I have FABULOUS ILs (I know I am so blessed!) so it really stunk that our week was sort of wasted on the sickies. 



aboveH20 said:


> I'm wondering how long it will last because it was made from those T-shirt/jersey sheets that are fairly lightweight and mucho stretchy.
> 
> Anywho, since a picture is worth 1,000 words (sadly not $1,000) here tis.



WOW that looks great on it! 



dianemom2 said:


> So my new baby arrived today.  Isn't she beautiful?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got her unpacked today but she arrived very late in the day and I only got to set her up.  Hopefully tomorrow I will be able to read the directions and get sewing on her.  I am already behind on my projects.
> 
> In other good news, I picked up my Ellageo from the repair shop today.  They were able to fix it.  They said that they found a wad of thread in the upper threader.  My thread must have started to shred and created a jam up there.  Now I have to figure out what to do with the Ellageo.  I guess I will probably try to sell her.  It will be sad because she has been a loyal and trusted friend for the last 5 years.



HURRAY for the new machine. She IS beautiful! Glad she works well too. I hope you have a lot of fun playing with your new toy and figuring out how it works!

That's great news that the Ellageo was fixable! I hope you are able to get a good price for it.  




love to stitch said:


> We got home from our 3 days in Disney World last night and I'm trying to adjust to being back in the real world (that 4:30 alarm clock was really rough this morning).  But we had a really great time and are talking about the next trip already, maybe a 1 day run in December to see the Christmas decorations.



Welcome back! Glad you had a good time. I too am trying to come up with a way to go and do a Christmas trip. The problem is that I think I need to plan for Christmas 2014! 


Oh ANDREA where are you???? Please check in and let us know how you are doing!!!


DS birthday is on Sunday so I'm starting to work on his birthday outfit. I am going to attempt to use the Treasure Pocket Pants from the book "Sewing for Boys" and then applique a shirt. I'm REALLY hoping they turn out nicely. 

Sunshine


----------



## goteamwood

I did get one kid to try on the Stitch outfit to make sure it fits. The shirts need to be washed, I hope they do shrink up around the neck a little. But they cover the flawed pants, which I am pretty glad about. He didn't want to take off his new Stitch outfit, even though it is 45 degrees and drizzling here.

I think the black pirate socks really complete the look.
(And boy howdy do I need to tidy up my sewing room!)


----------



## PurpleEars

dianemom2 said:


> I tried out the new machine today.  It was sooooo great!  I love that it cut the jump stitches and I loved the self threader.  My eyesight isn't what it used to be and threading the needle is getting harder these days.  Also, it is much quieter than the Ellageo.
> 
> 
> Thanks! The new machine is great!   I am pretty sure that I am going to sell the Ellageo.  I can't really justify having two machines.



I am glad that you are enjoying your new machine. I may be able to get a new machine in March 2013 so I need to start looking at the options available.



goteamwood said:


> I don't think I can appropriately thank/blame you all for my ridiculous addiction to making sure my kids are the cutest dressed tots in the all of Disney World next week when we go. Because I just got a reservation for 'ohana breakfast, and thought I would regret it if I didn't make outfits, I came up with this today. Of course the other shirt needs the applique and the other shorts need assembly. I did try, rather unsuccessfully, to add to the easy-fits to spice it up a little... the pocket is WAY too high, I had it double-sewn before I ironed down the waist casing. Also the little leaf applique thing (which is like on Lilo's dress.) I did by hand appliqué and on this particular pair I had it upside down and thought I was putting it on the leg not the hip... but I really like the shirt, that little strip of corresponding fabric added a little to the ensemble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see in the 2nd picture just how bad the pocket is. Oh well. Live and learn, right? Of course the second pair I have already appliqued the leaf and added the pocket. I did just a zig zag on the edges of the pocket, to sort of match the zig zag on the applique and on the stripe.
> 
> My mother in law is coming for the weekend, she emailed me this morning to tell me to plan to sew all day Saturday and she will entertain my children. Nothing is better for my productivity than completely ignoring my kids!



I like how your outfit turns out. I don't think anyone will notice the pocket until you point it out. I hope you will get lots of sewing done tomorrow!



goteamwood said:


> Oh, and I forgot, I whipped this up today too. (and by me, I mean almost entirely my PE770)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mother-in-law has harped on me for months about not having a proper business card holder. Because in the scheme of my life, this is a truly important detail? Anyway, I found a freebie, in the hoop Monogramed one which took all of 15 minutes. Check that off the list.
> 
> Link. if you want it. Not affiliated, just found it in a google search and thought I would share.



That's a nice card holder. Thanks for sharing the link.



tinkbell13 said:


> Did you get your thread from Marathon in Canada or the US? I was thinking of trying this thread since I have had so many issues with the others I have.



I got mine from the US as they were MUCH cheaper than the Canadian company. I had them ship to the hotel when I was down in Anaheim for a conference around this time last year. I am very happy with the thread that I got from them. I got their 50 most popular colour set and their 30(?) colour set with metallic thread. I haven't even opened half of them yet but I am sure I will use them over time.



pyrxtc said:


> This has been a crazy week. My mother's costume is done. I made fuzzy pom-poms and used velcro on the back as requested and made the neck ruffle separate with velcro closure too. It is a little long but can't fix that now. Plenty of room for thicker clothes underneath for our cold NE halloweens. We had snow last year. A few too many images but I am proud of how nice my rolled hems came out and it all looks so clean. The colors are correct in the 2nd pic. I also made a bag to go with the costume for handing out candy from. I cut everything out on Tuesday, and got it done last night except for the bottom of the bag which I did this morning while my kids were getting ready for the bus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have a dress to make for my friends daughter and hopefully I can get it all done done today between laundry and dishes. It doesn't have much to it so I think I can do it. I hope the headache I had yesterday doesn't come back.
> 
> I really do need something to keep me busy in my brain. My DH is in CA right now getting ready to fly home after a big interview he had yesterday. If he gets the job, then we are moving. We still don't know where the job will be. The two main places are Mountain View, CA or Dallas, TX. The two places couldn't be more different and I don't know anyone in either place. I am torn which place I want the job to be. We could live better in TX but DH's grandmother doesn't live far from Mountain View. He visited with her last night for the first time in 18 years and she wants us out there. CA is just so very expensive to live. Ugh... moving from a town of less than 2,000 in NH mountains to either place will be hard. My brain is on overload.....



Great job on the costume and the bag. I hope everything works out for your family regarding your DH's job and possible relocation.



LilLisaLou said:


> I have an embroidery question. My boss has a Janome embroidery machine that she's only used once. She's said I could borrow it but that she doesn't have any thread. She brought a spool of the thread her sewing store recommended: Amann Group Isacord ET.40. Other than her sewing store, I can't find them locally. Is that thread really that special? Is there a brand that I can get at JoAnn that is the functional equivalent? Thanks!!!



I would use machine embroidery thread (I prefer rayon over polyester). I actually quite like the Sulky thread though others had problems with it. I also use Gutterman thread with good results (because I can't get Sulky thread at home).



smile5sunshine said:


> I am in the minority on here, but I don't really like the Easy Fit pattern. They do sew up in a flash, but I agree with your DH that they look like pj pants. Adding pockets helps, but they are just cut WAY too wide and that gives them the pj look. I ended up taking a good 2-3 inches out of the pair I made for our trip and I liked them MUCH better that way.
> 
> DS birthday is on Sunday so I'm starting to work on his birthday outfit. I am going to attempt to use the Treasure Pocket Pants from the book "Sewing for Boys" and then applique a shirt. I'm REALLY hoping they turn out nicely.
> 
> Sunshine



It's interesting that you thought the Easy Fits are too wide. I had the opposite problem in the adult version - DH complained they were too narrow. I had to scrap one pair of Easy Fits and go back to the Simplicity pattern that I had used for the last 10+ years (which is ok as long as he stays the same size). At least the material got repurposed into burpies for a baby shower gift.

I can't wait to see the birthday outfit for your DS!



goteamwood said:


> I did get one kid to try on the Stitch outfit to make sure it fits. The shirts need to be washed, I hope they do shrink up around the neck a little. But they cover the flawed pants, which I am pretty glad about. He didn't want to take off his new Stitch outfit, even though it is 45 degrees and drizzling here.
> 
> I think the black pirate socks really complete the look.
> (And boy howdy do I need to tidy up my sewing room!)



The outfit looks even better worn. I am glad that he likes it and refuses to take it off!


----------



## billwendy

Good Morning Everyone!!

Love the adorable outfits posted! And thank you for the link to the free business card holder!! I love ITH projects - especially FREE ONES!!!

My 1yo puppy Tigger still does not know that on Saturdays we sleep in!!! lol...been up with him for a few hours now while Bill is still snoozing - he has a rotten cold poor guy. Im praying I dont catch it - next weekend I have to present at the Interactive Metronome National Conference in San Antonio Tx -all I'd need is to be honkin my nose and losing my voice!!!! Im so nervous!!! We are also hoping to go to Sea World while we are there though - YAY!!

Just a reminder that today is the ship date for Noah's pixie dust big give!!! Please let me know if you are having a delay!! Thanks to everyone who participated in helping one of buddies Callie and her family!!!


----------



## miprender

dianemom2 said:


> I tried out the new machine today.  It was sooooo great!  I love that it cut the jump stitches and I loved the self threader.  My eyesight isn't what it used to be and threading the needle is getting harder these days.  Also, it is much quieter than the Ellageo.



 Love that you can cut jump stitches. 



dianemom2 said:


> I remember those shorts.  They are such cute sets!  I made my niece a dress with the same applique on it.  Wasn't it your husband that noticed that his shirt and my niece's dress had the same design????



 I forgot about that. Yes you are right. 



goteamwood said:


> I don't think I can appropriately thank/blame you all for my ridiculous addiction to making sure my kids are the cutest dressed tots in the all of Disney World next week when we go. Because I just got a reservation for 'ohana breakfast, and thought I would regret it if I didn't make outfits, I came up with this today. Of course the other shirt needs the applique and the other shorts need assembly. I did try, rather unsuccessfully, to add to the easy-fits to spice it up a little... the pocket is WAY too high, I had it double-sewn before I ironed down the waist casing. Also the little leaf applique thing (which is like on Lilo's dress.) I did by hand appliqué and on this particular pair I had it upside down and thought I was putting it on the leg not the hip... but I really like the shirt, that little strip of corresponding fabric added a little to the ensemble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see in the 2nd picture just how bad the pocket is. Oh well. Live and learn, right? Of course the second pair I have already appliqued the leaf and added the pocket. I did just a zig zag on the edges of the pocket, to sort of match the zig zag on the applique and on the stripe.
> 
> My mother in law is coming for the weekend, she emailed me this morning to tell me to plan to sew all day Saturday and she will entertain my children. Nothing is better for my productivity than completely ignoring my kids!




Sorry, I know it's an addiction

I love how you added that accent fabric on the shirt. Did you have to open the sides of the shirt to do that?



goteamwood said:


> Oh, and I forgot, I whipped this up today too. (and by me, I mean almost entirely my PE770)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mother-in-law has harped on me for months about not having a proper business card holder. Because in the scheme of my life, this is a truly important detail? Anyway, I found a freebie, in the hoop Monogramed one which took all of 15 minutes. Check that off the list.
> 
> Link. if you want it. Not affiliated, just found it in a google search and thought I would share.







pyrxtc said:


> This has been a crazy week. My mother's costume is done. I made fuzzy pom-poms and used velcro on the back as requested and made the neck ruffle separate with velcro closure too. It is a little long but can't fix that now. Plenty of room for thicker clothes underneath for our cold NE halloweens. We had snow last year. A few too many images but I am proud of how nice my rolled hems came out and it all looks so clean. The colors are correct in the 2nd pic. I also made a bag to go with the costume for handing out candy from. I cut everything out on Tuesday, and got it done last night except for the bottom of the bag which I did this morning while my kids were getting ready for the bus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have a dress to make for my friends daughter and hopefully I can get it all done done today between laundry and dishes. It doesn't have much to it so I think I can do it. I hope the headache I had yesterday doesn't come back.



Great job on the costume


----------



## goteamwood

miprender said:
			
		

> Sorry, I know it's an addiction
> 
> I love how you added that accent fabric on the shirt. Did you have to open the sides of the shirt to do that?



Nope. I just cut a strip the approx width of the shirt, put heat n bond lite on it, ironed it on and zigzagged the edges. It just ends under the armpits.


----------



## disneychic2

Okay, so I am fairly new to this thread and thought, whatever I do, I can't get behind. Well, I'm so behind there's no way I can quote everything I loved!! But just wanted to say:

The twin outfits are adorable!! Great job!

The slipcover turned out great! Not sure I would have tackled it from long distance, but you prove it can be done and done well. I'm sure your DS appreciates it! You'll be getting calls from all his friends wanting you to do one for them!

Loved seeing all the examples of the shorts. It's very helpful and they all looked fantastic!

I would love to get a new machine, since mine is a 12 or 13 year old Brother 6500 and I can no longer get cards for the embroidery and it doesn't hook up to the computer at all. But, I'm glad you got a new machine and can now sell your old one.

The clown costume was really cute and well done! You seem to have come a long way in a relatively short time. Good for you for tackling everything you have.

I'm sure there were others I drooled over, but these are the ones that come to mind. I have bronchitis (since yesterday) so maybe I'll be able to keep up since I don't feel like doing much of anything else.


----------



## PurpleEars

billwendy said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!
> 
> Love the adorable outfits posted! And thank you for the link to the free business card holder!! I love ITH projects - especially FREE ONES!!!
> 
> My 1yo puppy Tigger still does not know that on Saturdays we sleep in!!! lol...been up with him for a few hours now while Bill is still snoozing - he has a rotten cold poor guy. Im praying I dont catch it - next weekend I have to present at the Interactive Metronome National Conference in San Antonio Tx -all I'd need is to be honkin my nose and losing my voice!!!! Im so nervous!!! We are also hoping to go to Sea World while we are there though - YAY!!
> 
> Just a reminder that today is the ship date for Noah's pixie dust big give!!! Please let me know if you are having a delay!! Thanks to everyone who participated in helping one of buddies Callie and her family!!!



I hope you will manage to avoid this cold Wendy and enjoy the conference! Hopefully one day Tigger will figure out that Saturdays are sleep in days.


----------



## disneychic2

So, here's my version of the Jewel costume. I wanted to do it like Andrea's, but it had a mind of it's own. I cut each feather individually and hand sewed everything in place. Then I clipped the sides of each feather to look more "feather-like" Took a while! These pictures are just before I sewed the hood in place. By the time I finished, you couldn't see any white. I can't believe I didn't get a final pic! But my DGD was so busy flying, it was hard to get her to stand still!






I didn't like the way the skirt turned out, but I was on a time crunch, so didn't get to do it over.


----------



## love to stitch

pyrxtc said:


> I like the Stitch outfit. really cute and I don't think anyone will notice the pocket is off unless he has something sticking out of it. The card holder is cute and looks easy too. I like the simple monogram.
> 
> I would be really mad if all my thread I bought had burrs and would not be filing it down and would be calling my credit card company to let them know that item was definitely not as received and that the company is refusing to give me all my money back.
> 
> This has been a crazy week. My mother's costume is done. I made fuzzy pom-poms and used velcro on the back as requested and made the neck ruffle separate with velcro closure too. It is a little long but can't fix that now. Plenty of room for thicker clothes underneath for our cold NE halloweens. We had snow last year. A few too many images but I am proud of how nice my rolled hems came out and it all looks so clean. The colors are correct in the 2nd pic. I also made a bag to go with the costume for handing out candy from. I cut everything out on Tuesday, and got it done last night except for the bottom of the bag which I did this morning while my kids were getting ready for the bus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used this pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have a dress to make for my friends daughter and hopefully I can get it all done done today between laundry and dishes. It doesn't have much to it so I think I can do it. I hope the headache I had yesterday doesn't come back.
> 
> I really do need something to keep me busy in my brain. My DH is in CA right now getting ready to fly home after a big interview he had yesterday. If he gets the job, then we are moving. We still don't know where the job will be. The two main places are Mountain View, CA or Dallas, TX. The two places couldn't be more different and I don't know anyone in either place. I am torn which place I want the job to be. We could live better in TX but DH's grandmother doesn't live far from Mountain View. He visited with her last night for the first time in 18 years and she wants us out there. CA is just so very expensive to live. Ugh... moving from a town of less than 2,000 in NH mountains to either place will be hard. My brain is on overload.....



The clown costume and bag are great. 



disneychic2 said:


> So, here's my version of the Jewel costume. I wanted to do it like Andrea's, but it had a mind of it's own. I cut each feather individually and hand sewed everything in place. Then I clipped the sides of each feather to look more "feather-like" Took a while! These pictures are just before I sewed the hood in place. By the time I finished, you couldn't see any white. I can't believe I didn't get a final pic! But my DGD was so busy flying, it was hard to get her to stand still!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't like the way the skirt turned out, but I was on a time crunch, so didn't get to do it over.



The costume is wonderful.


----------



## VBAndrea

smile5sunshine said:


> Oh ANDREA where are you???? Please check in and let us know how you are doing!!!
> 
> 
> Sunshine



I'm alive and finally today feel a little better.  I did go to the dentist because I had some teeth that were hitting on one side and hoped that caused my neck and shoulder pain.  The dentist fixed my teeth and told me where the pain would be and it's not my neck and shoulders   My ears are continually better though so I'm moving in the right direction -- just slowly.

I did finish dd's Halloween set (jeans and a t) and will post pics one of these days.  I am hoping to make chaps for ds this weekend -- he won't budge and wants to be a cowboy.  All I have to really do is make chaps and a vest plus holsters.  I found fabric for chaps but didn't find any I liked for a vest, but hopefully on Monday I can get to Hancock's and see what they have.  I need his done the weekend before Halloween for a party, but I think it will be pretty simple.  I couldn't find a pattern his size, but I think I can go off the pattern I used when he was three and come up with an even more realistic design for the chaps.

LOIS -- I love your Jewel!!!!!  The wings are FABULOUS!!!!!!!!  

I have loads of on line training I need to do for work so I may still be hit or miss for the next few days on posting.  

I love everything I skimmed through


----------



## dianemom2

disneychic2 said:


> Loved seeing all the examples of the shorts. It's very helpful and they all looked fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure there were others I drooled over, but these are the ones that come to mind. I have bronchitis (since yesterday) so maybe I'll be able to keep up since I don't feel like doing much of anything else.


Glad that I could give you few ideas with the shorts.  I had fun playing around with the pattern last spring.  My SIL just told me that all the capris that I made my niece last spring are up to her knees and look like longer shorts.  I guess I better plan to move up to the next size in the spring!

Sorry that you aren't feeling well.



billwendy said:


> My 1yo puppy Tigger still does not know that on Saturdays we sleep in!!! lol...been up with him for a few hours now while Bill is still snoozing - he has a rotten cold poor guy. Im praying I dont catch it - next weekend I have to present at the Interactive Metronome National Conference in San Antonio Tx -all I'd need is to be honkin my nose and losing my voice!!!! Im so nervous!!!


Sorry that Tigger woke you up so early.  I hope you don't catch the cold and I'm sure you will be great at the conference next week.



disneychic2 said:


> So, here's my version of the Jewel costume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't like the way the skirt turned out, but I was on a time crunch, so didn't get to do it over.


That looks super!  You did a great job!  It sounds like a huge amount of work but I am sure it was a labor of love.



VBAndrea said:


> I'm alive and finally today feel a little better.
> 
> I did finish dd's Halloween set (jeans and a t) and will post pics one of these days.  I am hoping to make chaps for ds this weekend -- he won't budge and wants to be a cowboy.  All I have to really do is make chaps and a vest plus holsters.  I found fabric for chaps but didn't find any I liked for a vest, but hopefully on Monday I can get to Hancock's and see what they have.  I need his done the weekend before Halloween for a party, but I think it will be pretty simple.  I couldn't find a pattern his size, but I think I can go off the pattern I used when he was three and come up with an even more realistic design for the chaps.


So glad to hear that you are starting to improve and feel better.  I have been wondering how you are feeling.

I hope you get the cowboy set done for you DS.  My dd is also being  a cowgirl/farm girl for Halloween.  We bought a cowboy hat and she's going to wear her jeans and a plaid shirt.  It was a very easy costume.  She is more concerned about looking "cute" than being authentic.  Can't wait to see some pictures of the Halloween outfit.


----------



## pixiefrnd

hi everyone, i havent posted on here in a really long time but i do try to keep up as much as i can. Lots of great creations lately.
Andrea, glad you are on the road to feeling better.
Wendy, sorry Tigger still hasnt learned the days of the week, lol...


----------



## peachygreen

I can't decide - does the striped sleeve look okay or should I change it ot the red Mickey Material?




Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr


----------



## dianemom2

peachygreen said:


> I can't decide - does the striped sleeve look okay or should I change it ot the red Mickey Material?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr


I think I'd stick with the red Mickey material.  If you want some of the striped material on the sleeve maybe you could add it as a bottom band on the edge of the sleeve.


----------



## goteamwood

My estimate for only about 2 or 3 hours left on my adult bowling shirts has landed me 12 hours later with one done and three still left to finish. Only collars and sleeves left, thankfully. No more adult clothes. Only appliqué tees and Polos from here on out! This has turned into such an insane project. Hopefully I'll wrap them up tomorrow and be able to post photos. Unless I'm admitted to a loony bin by then! Only 1 week left! For the rest of tonight my project is this rum drink.


----------



## phins_jazy

Hey ladies.....it's been awhile.  My trip is coming up quick so I've got to start sewing again.  Igor, my machine, decided to cooperate with me today and let me get some sewing done.    This is carla's portrait peasant and the easy fits. This is my youngest, size 6. I tried to make the peasant shirt in the 8 for my 8 year old but it's a bit snug.  Guess I need to enlarge that pattern a bit for her.  Dunno what I'm gonna do for the 13 y.o.!


----------



## PurpleEars

disneychic2 said:


> So, here's my version of the Jewel costume. I wanted to do it like Andrea's, but it had a mind of it's own. I cut each feather individually and hand sewed everything in place. Then I clipped the sides of each feather to look more "feather-like" Took a while! These pictures are just before I sewed the hood in place. By the time I finished, you couldn't see any white. I can't believe I didn't get a final pic! But my DGD was so busy flying, it was hard to get her to stand still!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't like the way the skirt turned out, but I was on a time crunch, so didn't get to do it over.



I think your Jewel costume turned out perfectly. The fact that your DGD is too busy flying to get a stand still pic means that you did a fantastic job!



VBAndrea said:


> I'm alive and finally today feel a little better.  I did go to the dentist because I had some teeth that were hitting on one side and hoped that caused my neck and shoulder pain.  The dentist fixed my teeth and told me where the pain would be and it's not my neck and shoulders   My ears are continually better though so I'm moving in the right direction -- just slowly.
> 
> I did finish dd's Halloween set (jeans and a t) and will post pics one of these days.  I am hoping to make chaps for ds this weekend -- he won't budge and wants to be a cowboy.  All I have to really do is make chaps and a vest plus holsters.  I found fabric for chaps but didn't find any I liked for a vest, but hopefully on Monday I can get to Hancock's and see what they have.  I need his done the weekend before Halloween for a party, but I think it will be pretty simple.  I couldn't find a pattern his size, but I think I can go off the pattern I used when he was three and come up with an even more realistic design for the chaps.
> 
> I have loads of on line training I need to do for work so I may still be hit or miss for the next few days on posting.
> 
> I love everything I skimmed through



I am glad that you are slowly getting better. I am sure whatever you do for the cowboy set will be great. I hope the online training won't take too much time and they are actually worthwhile training.



dianemom2 said:


> I hope you get the cowboy set done for you DS.  My dd is also being  a cowgirl/farm girl for Halloween.  We bought a cowboy hat and she's going to wear her jeans and a plaid shirt.  It was a very easy costume.  She is more concerned about looking "cute" than being authentic.  Can't wait to see some pictures of the Halloween outfit.



I have to admit I chuckled a little bit when you described your DD's costume, because that's exactly what I (and the rest of the city) wear for 10 days every year during Stampede. If I wore the cowgirl outfit on Halloween, people will just tease me for being a few months too late to the Stampede party.  I think I am going to stick with my old standby this year - a Star Trek costume.



peachygreen said:


> I can't decide - does the striped sleeve look okay or should I change it ot the red Mickey Material?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr



I think the stripd sleeve will look ok but probably better with the Mickey material.



goteamwood said:


> My estimate for only about 2 or 3 hours left on my adult bowling shirts has landed me 12 hours later with one done and three still left to finish. Only collars and sleeves left, thankfully. No more adult clothes. Only appliqué tees and Polos from here on out! This has turned into such an insane project. Hopefully I'll wrap them up tomorrow and be able to post photos. Unless I'm admitted to a loony bin by then! Only 1 week left! For the rest of tonight my project is this rum drink.



Enjoy your rum drink! I hope you can finish off the rest of the bowling shirts quickly.



phins_jazy said:


> Hey ladies.....it's been awhile.  My trip is coming up quick so I've got to start sewing again.  Igor, my machine, decided to cooperate with me today and let me get some sewing done.    This is carla's portrait peasant and the easy fits. This is my youngest, size 6. I tried to make the peasant shirt in the 8 for my 8 year old but it's a bit snug.  Guess I need to enlarge that pattern a bit for her.  Dunno what I'm gonna do for the 13 y.o.!



Great job on the outfit! You may want to look at the Meagan Peasant for your older DD's. I have made a few of them and they are pretty easy to put together.


----------



## disneychic2

peachygreen said:


> I can't decide - does the striped sleeve look okay or should I change it ot the red Mickey Material?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr



I think I would prefer the red Mickey rather than the stripe. I like Diane's suggestion of just a bit of accent on the sleeve.



goteamwood said:


> My estimate for only about 2 or 3 hours left on my adult bowling shirts has landed me 12 hours later with one done and three still left to finish. Only collars and sleeves left, thankfully. No more adult clothes. Only appliqué tees and Polos from here on out! This has turned into such an insane project. Hopefully I'll wrap them up tomorrow and be able to post photos. Unless I'm admitted to a loony bin by then! Only 1 week left! For the rest of tonight my project is this rum drink.



It always takes me longer than I think it will to make anything! I think the rum sounds good! Wonder if it's medicinal for bronchitis???



phins_jazy said:


> Hey ladies.....it's been awhile.  My trip is coming up quick so I've got to start sewing again.  Igor, my machine, decided to cooperate with me today and let me get some sewing done.    This is carla's portrait peasant and the easy fits. This is my youngest, size 6. I tried to make the peasant shirt in the 8 for my 8 year old but it's a bit snug.  Guess I need to enlarge that pattern a bit for her.  Dunno what I'm gonna do for the 13 y.o.!



Beautiful work and a real cutie for a model!:good vibes


Thanks everyone for the encouraging words for my Jewel costume. I'll probably end up doing another skirt (fuller and shorter) and sending it to her.


----------



## tpettie

I'm doing T shirts for our upcoming trip  I want to allign the image across the front chest of the shirt...  There was a post once that had the right measurements for doing this doesn anyone know where or what it might be I'm trying to make sure these look just right.


----------



## phins_jazy

My 8 year old.  I had to enlarge the portrait peasant pattern by an inch but I think it worked.


----------



## strega7

aboveH20 said:


> Thank you to all for your kind comments about Dorrrine and Ginger's Halloween outfits.  It felt good to be sewing for them again.
> 
> But, the big news is that my son got his slipcover yesterday and he likes it!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering how long it will last because it was made from those T-shirt/jersey sheets that are fairly lightweight and mucho stretchy.
> 
> Anywho, since a picture is worth 1,000 words (sadly not $1,000) here tis.
> 
> 
> Did I mention that the love seat has a pull out bed that would comfortably fit one lumpy mother?



Great job on the slip cover!  I can't even get a purchased one to look nice on my couch.  I am impressed you made one without the couch there and it looks great!



goteamwood said:


> Only 10 days until our trip, I did the online checkin this morning, this is really happening! I did whip up some easy-fit pants (man, those are aptly named, they were super easy, even though I have never made pants before!) to go with my boys' birthday shirts for Chef Mickey birthday breakfast the day we leave Disney. My husband thinks they look like pajamas, which I suppose they sort of do, but I think they will be adorable at breakfast.
> 
> So that officially marks the end of the kids' clothing for the trip. Except we were just invited for breakfast at 'Ohana with a friend and got a reservation so I am compelled to find some Hawaiian style fabric and make them some shorts or a Stitch shirt or something. No meal should go un-customized!
> 
> I am still chugging away on the adult shirts, I will post when I have something to show. I asked my husband what he would like and he asked for an X-Men polo... sigh. His reasoning is that Disney owns Marvel so it's a Disney property now. This week has been crazy, I have gotten 7 orders for custom shirts in addition to my self-imposed workload. I finally put my shop on hiatus so I don't have a mental breakdown!
> 
> 10 more days!



I love all your outfits that you have made for your trip.  I am getting ready to try the easy fit pants for my son, but will be using them as jammies.  I think your boys will have no trouble pulling them off as pants, they can get away with it at their age.  The stitch outfit is great too!  If you hadn't told us the leaf was put on in the wrong spot, I would have never known, it looks really cute!  Good luck on the adult shirts, and have a great time on your trip!!



dianemom2 said:


> Here are a few that I did this spring with pockets.  Also, Marianne did a tutorial which I think was posted in our last thread.
> There were for a big give:
> 
> A girls pair of Easy fits.  I did pockets and I also did key hole opening and ties on the legs:
> 
> Another boy's pair with cargo style pockets:
> 
> Here are a bunch that I made my nephew with front pockets:
> 
> And one last style of pocket that I did on a pair of Toy Story shorts:
> 
> I've dressed up girls easy fits by adding ruffles too:
> 
> And contrasting bands:
> 
> I hope that wasn't too many pictures.  I know that many of you have seen them before but I had lots of fun playing around with dressing up the Easy Fit pattern.



Love, love, love how you changed up the easy fit pattern!  Super cute clothes!




pyrxtc said:


> This has been a crazy week. My mother's costume is done. I made fuzzy pom-poms and used velcro on the back as requested and made the neck ruffle separate with velcro closure too. It is a little long but can't fix that now. Plenty of room for thicker clothes underneath for our cold NE halloweens. We had snow last year. A few too many images but I am proud of how nice my rolled hems came out and it all looks so clean. The colors are correct in the 2nd pic. I also made a bag to go with the costume for handing out candy from. I cut everything out on Tuesday, and got it done last night except for the bottom of the bag which I did this morning while my kids were getting ready for the bus.
> 
> Now I have a dress to make for my friends daughter and hopefully I can get it all done done today between laundry and dishes. It doesn't have much to it so I think I can do it. I hope the headache I had yesterday doesn't come back.
> 
> I really do need something to keep me busy in my brain. My DH is in CA right now getting ready to fly home after a big interview he had yesterday. If he gets the job, then we are moving. We still don't know where the job will be. The two main places are Mountain View, CA or Dallas, TX. The two places couldn't be more different and I don't know anyone in either place. I am torn which place I want the job to be. We could live better in TX but DH's grandmother doesn't live far from Mountain View. He visited with her last night for the first time in 18 years and she wants us out there. CA is just so very expensive to live. Ugh... moving from a town of less than 2,000 in NH mountains to either place will be hard. My brain is on overload.....



Great clown outfit and bag.  I love the colors!  Clowns are pretty creepy (thanks poltergeist movies), but yours looks really cute!



PurpleEars said:


> It's interesting that you thought the Easy Fits are too wide. I had the opposite problem in the adult version - DH complained they were too narrow. I had to scrap one pair of Easy Fits and go back to the Simplicity pattern that I had used for the last 10+ years (which is ok as long as he stays the same size). At least the material got repurposed into burpies for a baby shower gift.



Hmmm, I am getting ready to try this pattern as pj's, I am curious to see what DS thinks of the leg size, he likes them comfy.




disneychic2 said:


> So, here's my version of the Jewel costume. I wanted to do it like Andrea's, but it had a mind of it's own. I cut each feather individually and hand sewed everything in place. Then I clipped the sides of each feather to look more "feather-like" Took a while! These pictures are just before I sewed the hood in place. By the time I finished, you couldn't see any white. I can't believe I didn't get a final pic! But my DGD was so busy flying, it was hard to get her to stand still!



Adorable!  you can tell by the smile on her face that she loves it.  I think it turned out beautiful.



peachygreen said:


> I can't decide - does the striped sleeve look okay or should I change it ot the red Mickey Material?



I may be the odd one out here, but I like the striped sleeve, especially if you have the striping somewhere else.



phins_jazy said:


> Hey ladies.....it's been awhile.  My trip is coming up quick so I've got to start sewing again.  Igor, my machine, decided to cooperate with me today and let me get some sewing done.    This is carla's portrait peasant and the easy fits. This is my youngest, size 6. I tried to make the peasant shirt in the 8 for my 8 year old but it's a bit snug.  Guess I need to enlarge that pattern a bit for her.  Dunno what I'm gonna do for the 13 y.o.!



I love the outfit.  I want to try a peasant top for myself with halloween material, so that I will have a shirt to wear to work on halloween.  I am not sure what pattern to use, but yours for your little one turned out really cute.



I have just finished making myself a skirt out of DS old jeans.  I think it turned out ok, but I am always afraid to wear things I make out in public unless it is Hallween.  On Halloween, I can pass them off as costumes if they look too funny.


----------



## phins_jazy

strega7 said:


> I love the outfit.  I want to try a peasant top for myself with halloween material, so that I will have a shirt to wear to work on halloween.  I am not sure what pattern to use, but yours for your little one turned out really cute.



I just bought the devon peasant for myself and my oldest.  I'll let you know how it turns out.  





Epcot shirts.  Still have to make the skirts.  Those will come later....much later.  LOL.  Had this fabric in my stash since the last time we went.  Had 1/2 a yard for the sleeves....just barely squeaked them out! Definitely not enough for a ruffle so these are ruffle less.  My 8 year old thought I was crazy for not putting ruffles on.  LOL


----------



## DisNorth

I love the peasant shirts and all the costumes you all have been working on! They look great

Question: How do you organize your scraps??? What do you put them in, how do you store them, etc?
I currently have a couple cloth shopping bags stuffed full but I need a better way!


----------



## Costumesaremylife

I store my scraps in a clear plastic over the door shoe holder.


----------



## goteamwood

With less than a week left, I am happy to report I finished all 4 adult bowling shirts. (And may I never make another one again, it was NOT FUN.) Here is a peek at the ones I made for myself and my husband, the top is his with Wall-E and the bottom mine with Eve.





It's hard to see but the dark blue fabric is this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 called Mechanical Genius, it's blue with printed circuit boards. The Wall-E fabric was a 4-part panel I got from ebay, I used one for each front piece, and appliqued the other on the back.

I also made two more, one Monsters Inc and one Buzz Lightyear, which I will post later in the week. They are for a friend who subscribes to my Flickr so I don't want to upload them just yet. 

There are still a couple things I would like to make for myself, like a couple more embroidered shirts, but if I don't get to them no biggie. Now we are going to spend tomorrow packing since it's my husband's last day off before departure day!


----------



## dianemom2

phins_jazy said:


>


That's so cute!  And the shirt is great too!



PurpleEars said:


> I have to admit I chuckled a little bit when you described your DD's costume, because that's exactly what I (and the rest of the city) wear for 10 days every year during Stampede. If I wore the cowgirl outfit on Halloween, people will just tease me for being a few months too late to the Stampede party.  I think I am going to stick with my old standby this year - a Star Trek costume.


That's so funny about dressing like my DD's Halloween costume for Stampede.  Living just outside DC we don't get too many cowgirls around town.  Star Trek sounds just right for Halloween.  My other DD is going as a Flash Dance/80's Girl with a big group of her friends.  Her costume is making me feel about a million years old since I remember actually wearing clothes that look like her costume. 



tpettie said:


> I'm doing T shirts for our upcoming trip  I want to allign the image across the front chest of the shirt...  There was a post once that had the right measurements for doing this doesn anyone know where or what it might be I'm trying to make sure these look just right.


I generally make a line vertically down the center of the shirt and then another line horizontally across the shirt at the underarms.  Then I use that to kind of guide me as to where to locate my design.  Depending on the size of the shirt (baby, child, adult, plus, etc) I adjust my design location up or down from where the lines cross.  Does that make sense?  You don't want the design down on the belly on a bigger shirt but on a small shirt, the design may take up the entire front. KWIM???



phins_jazy said:


> My 8 year old.  I had to enlarge the portrait peasant pattern by an inch but I think it worked.


That turned out great!  Good job enlarging the pattern.  



phins_jazy said:


> Epcot shirts.  Still have to make the skirts.  Those will come later....much later.  LOL.  Had this fabric in my stash since the last time we went.  Had 1/2 a yard for the sleeves....just barely squeaked them out! Definitely not enough for a ruffle so these are ruffle less.  My 8 year old thought I was crazy for not putting ruffles on.  LOL


Wow, you've been super busy cranking out that tops today!  Love the Nemo fabric.



DisNorth said:


> I
> Question: How do you organize your scraps??? What do you put them in, how do you store them, etc?
> I currently have a couple cloth shopping bags stuffed full but I need a better way!


I have a large plastic basket but a storage tote would work too.  I fold the pieces so that they are the size of the fat quarters you can purchase and I stack them in the basket by color.  I know some people use over the door shoe hanging bags for their scraps.  They organize them in the shoe pockets by color.  I use one of those hanging shoe bags for my serger thread cones so I had to use something else for my scraps.  My method works great for me.


----------



## PurpleEars

tpettie said:


> I'm doing T shirts for our upcoming trip  I want to allign the image across the front chest of the shirt...  There was a post once that had the right measurements for doing this doesn anyone know where or what it might be I'm trying to make sure these look just right.



I don't know the answer to your question but I am quoting it just so others may see it.



phins_jazy said:


> My 8 year old.  I had to enlarge the portrait peasant pattern by an inch but I think it worked.



Great job on the top. I am glad that you can make the pattern work.



strega7 said:


> Hmmm, I am getting ready to try this pattern as pj's, I am curious to see what DS thinks of the leg size, he likes them comfy.
> 
> I love the outfit.  I want to try a peasant top for myself with halloween material, so that I will have a shirt to wear to work on halloween.  I am not sure what pattern to use, but yours for your little one turned out really cute.
> 
> I have just finished making myself a skirt out of DS old jeans.  I think it turned out ok, but I am always afraid to wear things I make out in public unless it is Hallween.  On Halloween, I can pass them off as costumes if they look too funny.



I found the Easy Fits perfect for me as PJ's, but the legs are quite a bit narrower than the Simplicity pattern I used for years. I think ultimately it may depend on what the wearer is used to having.

I would suggest looking at the Meghan peasant for your Halloween top. I am sure whatever you make looks great and no one will think that they are costumes. 



phins_jazy said:


> Epcot shirts.  Still have to make the skirts.  Those will come later....much later.  LOL.  Had this fabric in my stash since the last time we went.  Had 1/2 a yard for the sleeves....just barely squeaked them out! Definitely not enough for a ruffle so these are ruffle less.  My 8 year old thought I was crazy for not putting ruffles on.  LOL



Great job on the tops. I hope you can add some ruffles to other clothes you are making to make your 8 year old happy.



DisNorth said:


> I love the peasant shirts and all the costumes you all have been working on! They look great
> 
> Question: How do you organize your scraps??? What do you put them in, how do you store them, etc?
> I currently have a couple cloth shopping bags stuffed full but I need a better way!



I sort them into different bags - 1 bag for plain colours, 1 bag for Disney prints, 1 bag for other prints. I just dig through them when I do applique.


----------



## dianemom2

goteamwood said:


> Here is a peek at the ones I made for myself and my husband, the top is his with Wall-E and the bottom mine with Eve.


I love your Wall E and Eva shirts.  Those turned out great. I love the blue fabric.  It fits perfectly with the theme of the shirts.  I can't wait to see the other two that you did.  I'm so happy for you that you finally finished them.

I forgot to say in my previous post that I have a dress and pinafore almost finished.  I am going to try to finish it tomorrow.  It is a new pattern that I ordered during the Fairytale Frocks and Lollipops sale.  I am very happy with the pattern.


----------



## pyrxtc

I missed the quote but I like the stripes with that fabric and I don't know about doing a whole sleeve like that but a band on the end of it would look amazing.



phins_jazy said:


> I just bought the devon peasant for myself and my oldest.  I'll let you know how it turns out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot shirts.  Still have to make the skirts.  Those will come later....much later.  LOL.  Had this fabric in my stash since the last time we went.  Had 1/2 a yard for the sleeves....just barely squeaked them out! Definitely not enough for a ruffle so these are ruffle less.  My 8 year old thought I was crazy for not putting ruffles on.  LOL



cute shirts. I think they look fine without the ruffles. you could always pull a  color from the sleeves for ruffles though.

I finished my friend's daughter's dress and It came out great and was super easy. I think I might make a few more and it should be easy to resize since I only have it in a 12. This is what I used for a pattern, it's from 1976... the year I was born.






And this is the dress I made. her mom went out and got fabric without me.

Front





Back





I think it's cute but lots of skin and getting cold to wear it now but maybe with a t-shirt and tights. I also think it will fit her amazing still next summer so it will get lots of wear then. I might make her a second one in a solid color too.


----------



## disneychic2

phins_jazy said:


> My 8 year old.  I had to enlarge the portrait peasant pattern by an inch but I think it worked.



Love this! You've really been busy! Fantastic job!



strega7 said:


> I have just finished making myself a skirt out of DS old jeans.  I think it turned out ok, but I am always afraid to wear things I make out in public unless it is Hallween.  On Halloween, I can pass them off as costumes if they look too funny.



Don't be afraid to wear your creations anywhere!! Be proud!



phins_jazy said:


> Epcot shirts.  Still have to make the skirts.  Those will come later....much later.  LOL.  Had this fabric in my stash since the last time we went.  Had 1/2 a yard for the sleeves....just barely squeaked them out! Definitely not enough for a ruffle so these are ruffle less.  My 8 year old thought I was crazy for not putting ruffles on.  LOL



Very cute! Great job! (even without the ruffle!)


----------



## dianemom2

pyrxtc said:


> I finished my friend's daughter's dress and It came out great and was super easy. I think I might make a few more and it should be easy to resize since I only have it in a 12. This is what I used for a pattern, it's from 1976... the year I was born.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the dress I made. her mom went out and got fabric without me.
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back


That's cute!  It will be perfect for summer but you are right that it will probably be a little chilly to wear a backless dress right now.  I love that pattern.  You did a great job on the dress.  I found out that my mom has a drawer of vintage patterns down on her basement.  I am going to have to look through it next time I am at her house.  I never really thought about sewing from vintage patterns but that looks so cute!


----------



## disneychic2

goteamwood said:


> With less than a week left, I am happy to report I finished all 4 adult bowling shirts. (And may I never make another one again, it was NOT FUN.) Here is a peek at the ones I made for myself and my husband, the top is his with Wall-E and the bottom mine with Eve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to see but the dark blue fabric is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> called Mechanical Genius, it's blue with printed circuit boards. The Wall-E fabric was a 4-part panel I got from ebay, I used one for each front piece, and appliqued the other on the back.
> 
> I also made two more, one Monsters Inc and one Buzz Lightyear, which I will post later in the week. They are for a friend who subscribes to my Flickr so I don't want to upload them just yet.
> 
> There are still a couple things I would like to make for myself, like a couple more embroidered shirts, but if I don't get to them no biggie. Now we are going to spend tomorrow packing since it's my husband's last day off before departure day!



Opps! I lost your quote earlier, but wanted to say what a great job you did on those shirts!! I'm sorry you didn't enjoy making them, but maybe after a while you'll be up to trying them again. Maybe when you're not on such a time constraint. I know you'll get a lot of comments on them when you wear them. Way to go!!


----------



## DisNorth

Costumesaremylife said:


> I store my scraps in a clear plastic over the door shoe holder.





dianemom2 said:


> I have a large plastic basket but a storage tote would work too.  I fold the pieces so that they are the size of the fat quarters you can purchase and I stack them in the basket by color.  I know some people use over the door shoe hanging bags for their scraps.  They organize them in the shoe pockets by color.  I use one of those hanging shoe bags for my serger thread cones so I had to use something else for my scraps.  My method works great for me.





PurpleEars said:


> I sort them into different bags - 1 bag for plain colours, 1 bag for Disney prints, 1 bag for other prints. I just dig through them when I do applique.



Thanks for the ideas!!!!


----------



## tricia

phins_jazy said:


> Hey ladies.....it's been awhile.  My trip is coming up quick so I've got to start sewing again.  Igor, my machine, decided to cooperate with me today and let me get some sewing done.    This is carla's portrait peasant and the easy fits. This is my youngest, size 6. I tried to make the peasant shirt in the 8 for my 8 year old but it's a bit snug.  Guess I need to enlarge that pattern a bit for her.  Dunno what I'm gonna do for the 13 y.o.!





phins_jazy said:


> My 8 year old.  I had to enlarge the portrait peasant pattern by an inch but I think it worked.



The Portrait Peasants all look great.  Love the halloween fabric.




goteamwood said:


> With less than a week left, I am happy to report I finished all 4 adult bowling shirts. (And may I never make another one again, it was NOT FUN.) Here is a peek at the ones I made for myself and my husband, the top is his with Wall-E and the bottom mine with Eve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to see but the dark blue fabric is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> called Mechanical Genius, it's blue with printed circuit boards. The Wall-E fabric was a 4-part panel I got from ebay, I used one for each front piece, and appliqued the other on the back.
> 
> I also made two more, one Monsters Inc and one Buzz Lightyear, which I will post later in the week. They are for a friend who subscribes to my Flickr so I don't want to upload them just yet.
> 
> There are still a couple things I would like to make for myself, like a couple more embroidered shirts, but if I don't get to them no biggie. Now we are going to spend tomorrow packing since it's my husband's last day off before departure day!



Awesome job.



pyrxtc said:


> I missed the quote but I like the stripes with that fabric and I don't know about doing a whole sleeve like that but a band on the end of it would look amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> cute shirts. I think they look fine without the ruffles. you could always pull a  color from the sleeves for ruffles though.
> 
> I finished my friend's daughter's dress and It came out great and was super easy. I think I might make a few more and it should be easy to resize since I only have it in a 12. This is what I used for a pattern, it's from 1976... the year I was born.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the dress I made. her mom went out and got fabric without me.
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's cute but lots of skin and getting cold to wear it now but maybe with a t-shirt and tights. I also think it will fit her amazing still next summer so it will get lots of wear then. I might make her a second one in a solid color too.



Really cute.


----------



## dianemom2

Here is the dress and pinafore that I finished today.  It is from one of my new Olabelhe patterns.  I like how it turned out.
Front:




Back:




Dress without the pinafore:




And a close up of the front of the pinafore and the appliques:


----------



## goteamwood

dianemom2 said:
			
		

> Here is the dress and pinafore that I finished today.  It is from one of my new Olabelhe patterns.  I like how it turned out.
> Front:
> 
> Back:
> 
> Dress without the pinafore:
> 
> And a close up of the front of the pinafore and the appliques:



That is outrageously cute. I love the ric-rac fence and the animal appliqués. Adorable. Well done!


----------



## pyrxtc

dianemom2 said:


> Here is the dress and pinafore that I finished today.  It is from one of my new Olabelhe patterns.  I like how it turned out.
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress without the pinafore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of the front of the pinafore and the appliques:



very cute dress. I really like the theme and the pinafore goes with it well.


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

dianemom2 said:
			
		

> Here is the dress and pinafore that I finished today.  It is from one of my new Olabelhe patterns.  I like how it turned out.
> Front:
> 
> Back:
> 
> Dress without the pinafore:
> 
> And a close up of the front of the pinafore and the appliques:



I love it and I want it ! Lol these dresses are what is inspiring me to sew! Great work!


----------



## pyrxtc

Mom tried on her costume. Not the greatest picture but it looks like she likes it. My sister brought it to her and helped her get it on.


----------



## disneychic2

dianemom2 said:


> Here is the dress and pinafore that I finished today.  It is from one of my new Olabelhe patterns.  I like how it turned out.
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress without the pinafore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of the front of the pinafore and the appliques:



Wow! What a beautiful job! It is just adorable!

And PYRXTC, that clown costume looks great on your Mom! She really does look happy.


----------



## PurpleEars

goteamwood said:


> With less than a week left, I am happy to report I finished all 4 adult bowling shirts. (And may I never make another one again, it was NOT FUN.) Here is a peek at the ones I made for myself and my husband, the top is his with Wall-E and the bottom mine with Eve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to see but the dark blue fabric is called Mechanical Genius, it's blue with printed circuit boards. The Wall-E fabric was a 4-part panel I got from ebay, I used one for each front piece, and appliqued the other on the back.
> 
> I also made two more, one Monsters Inc and one Buzz Lightyear, which I will post later in the week. They are for a friend who subscribes to my Flickr so I don't want to upload them just yet.
> 
> There are still a couple things I would like to make for myself, like a couple more embroidered shirts, but if I don't get to them no biggie. Now we are going to spend tomorrow packing since it's my husband's last day off before departure day!



Great job on the shirts! I am sure you will catch lots of attention with that set. It's cool that your DH will wear customs. Mine would wear embroidered polos (with Mickey or a Lego Minifig) but that's as far as he'd go.



dianemom2 said:


> That's so funny about dressing like my DD's Halloween costume for Stampede.  Living just outside DC we don't get too many cowgirls around town.  Star Trek sounds just right for Halloween.  My other DD is going as a Flash Dance/80's Girl with a big group of her friends.  Her costume is making me feel about a million years old since I remember actually wearing clothes that look like her costume.



If that makes you feel better, my Star Trek costume isn't that much more recent than the 80's clothing as it was from the Next Generation era (the show ran from 1987 to 1994).



pyrxtc said:


> I finished my friend's daughter's dress and It came out great and was super easy. I think I might make a few more and it should be easy to resize since I only have it in a 12. This is what I used for a pattern, it's from 1976... the year I was born.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the dress I made. her mom went out and got fabric without me.
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's cute but lots of skin and getting cold to wear it now but maybe with a t-shirt and tights. I also think it will fit her amazing still next summer so it will get lots of wear then. I might make her a second one in a solid color too.



The dress turned out really cute. I hope she can wear it with a cardigan for fall/winter.



dianemom2 said:


> Here is the dress and pinafore that I finished today.  It is from one of my new Olabelhe patterns.  I like how it turned out.
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress without the pinafore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of the front of the pinafore and the appliques:



I really like how this set is put together! Great job!



pyrxtc said:


> Mom tried on her costume. Not the greatest picture but it looks like she likes it. My sister brought it to her and helped her get it on.



She certainly looks like a clown! I hope she will have fun on Halloween!

No sewing more me this week as I am in Minneapolis for a conference. I hope I can sneak a side trip to Mall of America to visit the Disney Store, Lego Store, and Williams-Sonoma while I am here. The sad thing is that we actually have all three stores where I live, except the prices are outrageously expensive (we pay up to 1.5x for the same items even though our dollars are roughly worth about the same). Unforunately I am travelling carry on only so I am limited in what I can buy. I suppose that's good for my wallet/bank account as I am saving up for an embroidery machine.


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

pyrxtc said:
			
		

> Mom tried on her costume. Not the greatest picture but it looks like she likes it. My sister brought it to her and helped her get it on.



Great!!


----------



## smile5sunshine

PurpleEars said:


> I
> It's interesting that you thought the Easy Fits are too wide. I had the opposite problem in the adult version - DH complained they were too narrow. I had to scrap one pair of Easy Fits and go back to the Simplicity pattern that I had used for the last 10+ years (which is ok as long as he stays the same size). At least the material got repurposed into burpies for a baby shower gift.



I've only ever used the children's version so maybe the adult sizing is a little slimmer? 



disneychic2 said:


> I'm sure there were others I drooled over, but these are the ones that come to mind. I have bronchitis (since yesterday) so maybe I'll be able to keep up since I don't feel like doing much of anything else.



Hope you are feeling better!



disneychic2 said:


> So, here's my version of the Jewel costume. I wanted to do it like Andrea's, but it had a mind of it's own. I cut each feather individually and hand sewed everything in place. Then I clipped the sides of each feather to look more "feather-like" Took a while! These pictures are just before I sewed the hood in place. By the time I finished, you couldn't see any white. I can't believe I didn't get a final pic! But my DGD was so busy flying, it was hard to get her to stand still!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't like the way the skirt turned out, but I was on a time crunch, so didn't get to do it over.



I think the Jewel costume looks very cute! The feathers made a nice addition. I can see why the skirt portion is bothering you, but the good thing is that it will be easy to make a fuller skirt. 



VBAndrea said:


> I'm alive and finally today feel a little better.  I did go to the dentist because I had some teeth that were hitting on one side and hoped that caused my neck and shoulder pain.  The dentist fixed my teeth and told me where the pain would be and it's not my neck and shoulders   My ears are continually better though so I'm moving in the right direction -- just slowly.
> 
> I did finish dd's Halloween set (jeans and a t) and will post pics one of these days.  I am hoping to make chaps for ds this weekend -- he won't budge and wants to be a cowboy.  All I have to really do is make chaps and a vest plus holsters.  I found fabric for chaps but didn't find any I liked for a vest, but hopefully on Monday I can get to Hancock's and see what they have.  I need his done the weekend before Halloween for a party, but I think it will be pretty simple.  I couldn't find a pattern his size, but I think I can go off the pattern I used when he was three and come up with an even more realistic design for the chaps.



Thank you for checking in! I am glad to hear that you are feeling better, but I do hope that your immune system kicks it into high gear soon!

Can't wait to see your DD's Halloween set and GL with the cowboy costume for your DS!



peachygreen said:


> I can't decide - does the striped sleeve look okay or should I change it ot the red Mickey Material?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr



If I were choosing I think I'd follow Diane's suggestion: Main sleeve portion in the Mickey material with an accent bias tape cuff in the stripe.



phins_jazy said:


>



These tops/sets are all so cute! I think the Halloween fabric one is my favorite as it's such a cute print. 



strega7 said:


> I love the outfit.  I want to try a peasant top for myself with halloween material, so that I will have a shirt to wear to work on halloween.  I am not sure what pattern to use, but yours for your little one turned out really cute.
> 
> I have just finished making myself a skirt out of DS old jeans.  I think it turned out ok, but I am always afraid to wear things I make out in public unless it is Hallween.  On Halloween, I can pass them off as costumes if they look too funny.



There are several adult versions of a peasant top designed by CarlaC but sold under the SisBoom label on youcanmakethis. 

And I hope that you will share a picture of the skirt!





goteamwood said:


> With less than a week left, I am happy to report I finished all 4 adult bowling shirts. (And may I never make another one again, it was NOT FUN.) Here is a peek at the ones I made for myself and my husband, the top is his with Wall-E and the bottom mine with Eve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to see but the dark blue fabric is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> called Mechanical Genius, it's blue with printed circuit boards. The Wall-E fabric was a 4-part panel I got from ebay, I used one for each front piece, and appliqued the other on the back.
> 
> I also made two more, one Monsters Inc and one Buzz Lightyear, which I will post later in the week. They are for a friend who subscribes to my Flickr so I don't want to upload them just yet.
> 
> There are still a couple things I would like to make for myself, like a couple more embroidered shirts, but if I don't get to them no biggie. Now we are going to spend tomorrow packing since it's my husband's last day off before departure day!



Oh.My.Golly. I am seriously crushing on these shirts! I LOVE Wall-E and he never gets any love! I hope that everyone compliments you like crazy in the park that day!!! Oh and all the headache of figuring out the pattern and constructing them? Yeah, TOTALLY worth it!



pyrxtc said:


> And this is the dress I made. her mom went out and got fabric without me.
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's cute but lots of skin and getting cold to wear it now but maybe with a t-shirt and tights. I also think it will fit her amazing still next summer so it will get lots of wear then. I might make her a second one in a solid color too.



oh that came out very cute. Good thing it will fit next summer because methinks that the temps will be falling fast up there!



dianemom2 said:


> Here is the dress and pinafore that I finished today.  It is from one of my new Olabelhe patterns.  I like how it turned out.
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress without the pinafore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of the front of the pinafore and the appliques:



This set is so darn cute! I just love the fabric combos you put together. And the embroidery you picked out for the pinafore goes perfectly! Great job! 


I will post a picture tomorrow morning of DS's birthday outfit. I think it came out pretty cute but I finished it Sunday morning right before we walked out the door for church so no time to take photos. And since my son is 2 he doesn't keep his clothes "nice" looking very long! Fortunately just about EVERYDAY is laundry day around here so it's now clean again but I'd like it to be daylight for the pics.

Sunshine


----------



## VBAndrea

phins_jazy said:


> Hey ladies.....it's been awhile.  My trip is coming up quick so I've got to start sewing again.  Igor, my machine, decided to cooperate with me today and let me get some sewing done.    This is carla's portrait peasant and the easy fits. This is my youngest, size 6. I tried to make the peasant shirt in the 8 for my 8 year old but it's a bit snug.  Guess I need to enlarge that pattern a bit for her.  Dunno what I'm gonna do for the 13 y.o.!


That looks great -- love the fabrics and colors.



phins_jazy said:


> My 8 year old.  I had to enlarge the portrait peasant pattern by an inch but I think it worked.


Worked perfect!  


DisNorth said:


> I love the peasant shirts and all the costumes you all have been working on! They look great
> 
> Question: How do you organize your scraps??? What do you put them in, how do you store them, etc?
> I currently have a couple cloth shopping bags stuffed full but I need a better way!


I have ziplocs with different colors sorted in a drawer and then I keep a jar on my sewing counter that I throw scraps into and periodically go through and sort.  I've heard of the shoe holder, but I have so many scraps I don't think it would hold enough.



goteamwood said:


> With less than a week left, I am happy to report I finished all 4 adult bowling shirts. (And may I never make another one again, it was NOT FUN.) Here is a peek at the ones I made for myself and my husband, the top is his with Wall-E and the bottom mine with Eve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to see but the dark blue fabric is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> called Mechanical Genius, it's blue with printed circuit boards. The Wall-E fabric was a 4-part panel I got from ebay, I used one for each front piece, and appliqued the other on the back.
> 
> I also made two more, one Monsters Inc and one Buzz Lightyear, which I will post later in the week. They are for a friend who subscribes to my Flickr so I don't want to upload them just yet.
> 
> There are still a couple things I would like to make for myself, like a couple more embroidered shirts, but if I don't get to them no biggie. Now we are going to spend tomorrow packing since it's my husband's last day off before departure day!


Those are FABULOUS   I have three or four sets of those panels -- got them for $1 each at Hancock's. I just couldn't pass up the price and figured I could do bowling shirts for BGs with them.  I adore the fabric you paired with it -- wish I had money now to stock up on that.  I just love everything about the shirts you did -- they are beyond awesome  



pyrxtc said:


> I finished my friend's daughter's dress and It came out great and was super easy. I think I might make a few more and it should be easy to resize since I only have it in a 12. This is what I used for a pattern, it's from 1976... the year I was born.
> 
> And this is the dress I made. her mom went out and got fabric without me.
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's cute but lots of skin and getting cold to wear it now but maybe with a t-shirt and tights. I also think it will fit her amazing still next summer so it will get lots of wear then. I might make her a second one in a solid color too.


I would totally wear that!  What a great pattern!  I turned out beautiful 



dianemom2 said:


> That's cute!  It will be perfect for summer but you are right that it will probably be a little chilly to wear a backless dress right now.  I love that pattern.  You did a great job on the dress.  I found out that my mom has a drawer of vintage patterns down on her basement.  I am going to have to look through it next time I am at her house.  I never really thought about sewing from vintage patterns but that looks so cute!


Are you calling patterns form 1976 "vintage"???  If so, I am personally an antique.



dianemom2 said:


> Here is the dress and pinafore that I finished today.  It is from one of my new Olabelhe patterns.  I like how it turned out.
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress without the pinafore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of the front of the pinafore and the appliques:


That is so sweet!  I love the appliques and the fence!  What a great idea!!



pyrxtc said:


> Mom tried on her costume. Not the greatest picture but it looks like she likes it. My sister brought it to her and helped her get it on.


Looks great!

No sewing -- did my at home computer training yesterday and today go into the office early for more.  I hope to start ds's chaps later today -- I don't have a pattern to work with so hope they turn out ok making my own.


----------



## dianemom2

pyrxtc said:


> Mom tried on her costume. Not the greatest picture but it looks like she likes it. My sister brought it to her and helped her get it on.


She looks great!  It is nice that she loves what you made for her.



PurpleEars said:


> No sewing more me this week as I am in Minneapolis for a conference. I hope I can sneak a side trip to Mall of America to visit the Disney Store, Lego Store, and Williams-Sonoma while I am here. The sad thing is that we actually have all three stores where I live, except the prices are outrageously expensive (we pay up to 1.5x for the same items even though our dollars are roughly worth about the same). Unforunately I am travelling carry on only so I am limited in what I can buy. I suppose that's good for my wallet/bank account as I am saving up for an embroidery machine.


I hope you get some fun shopping done while you are at your conference.  Can you ship back some of  your purchases or does that increase the cost too much?



VBAndrea said:


> No sewing -- did my at home computer training yesterday and today go into the office early for more.  I hope to start ds's chaps later today -- I don't have a pattern to work with so hope they turn out ok making my own.


Glad to see you back on here.  It sounds like you are starting to feel better.  And you never seem to have any problem making up your own pattern.  Every time you say that you did that, your stuff looks wonderful!



smile5sunshine said:


> I will post a picture tomorrow morning of DS's birthday outfit. I think it came out pretty cute but I finished it Sunday morning right before we walked out the door for church so no time to take photos. And since my son is 2 he doesn't keep his clothes "nice" looking very long! Fortunately just about EVERYDAY is laundry day around here so it's now clean again but I'd like it to be daylight for the pics.
> 
> Sunshine


Can't wait to see some pictures!

Thanks for the compliments on my farm dress.  I have the Pooh version almost finished.  HOpefully I can post it a little later.


----------



## smile5sunshine

As promised, here are the pictures of my DS's bday outfit.

The pants are made from the Treasure Pockets Pants pattern found in the book "Sewing For Boys". I really like the look of them and it's fun to be able to combine fabrics. I overall liked the pattern and can't wait to make more and use some of the other patterns in the book.

Then I added a simple applique to a shirt. I ended up being lucky in that the only orange I had that matched the print happened to be knit so I didn't have to do all the satin stitching. But since I was in a rush, my "straight" stitching is anything but! HA!






And an action shot. DS LOVED this outfit and didn't want to take it off. 






Sunshine


----------



## dianemom2

smile5sunshine said:


> As promised, here are the pictures of my DS's bday outfit.
> 
> The pants are made from the Treasure Pockets Pants pattern found in the book "Sewing For Boys". I really like the look of them and it's fun to be able to combine fabrics. I overall liked the pattern and can't wait to make more and use some of the other patterns in the book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine


What a great outfit!  I love the action shot.  Your little guy is a real cutie!  It is hard to find nice patterns for boys, especially as they get bigger.  I love that pants pattern.  It is really adorable.  

So here are the pictures of the Pooh dress that I finished today.  It is hard to tell from the pictures but all the materials are Pooh themed.  The dress material has Pooh and Piglet with umbrellas and honey pots scattered all over it.  The blue fabric has Pooh, Piglet and honey pots and the yellow fabric as the bees on it.
Front of dress and pinafore:





Back of dress and pinafore:





Dress without the pinafore:


----------



## PurpleEars

VBAndrea said:


> No sewing -- did my at home computer training yesterday and today go into the office early for more.  I hope to start ds's chaps later today -- I don't have a pattern to work with so hope they turn out ok making my own.



I hope you are feeling better Andrea. I am sure the chaps will turn out great just like many of your other projects.



dianemom2 said:


> I hope you get some fun shopping done while you are at your conference.  Can you ship back some of  your purchases or does that increase the cost too much?



I ended up going to the mall today with one of my colleagues who was also at the conference. I just bought a few things from Williams-Sonoma that I wanted and could fit into the carry-on bag.



smile5sunshine said:


> As promised, here are the pictures of my DS's bday outfit.
> 
> The pants are made from the Treasure Pockets Pants pattern found in the book "Sewing For Boys". I really like the look of them and it's fun to be able to combine fabrics. I overall liked the pattern and can't wait to make more and use some of the other patterns in the book.
> 
> Then I added a simple applique to a shirt. I ended up being lucky in that the only orange I had that matched the print happened to be knit so I didn't have to do all the satin stitching. But since I was in a rush, my "straight" stitching is anything but! HA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an action shot. DS LOVED this outfit and didn't want to take it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine



The outfit looks great. I can see why you son didn't want to take it off!



dianemom2 said:


> What a great outfit!  I love the action shot.  Your little guy is a real cutie!  It is hard to find nice patterns for boys, especially as they get bigger.  I love that pants pattern.  It is really adorable.
> 
> So here are the pictures of the Pooh dress that I finished today.  It is hard to tell from the pictures but all the materials are Pooh themed.  The dress material has Pooh and Piglet with umbrellas and honey pots scattered all over it.  The blue fabric has Pooh, Piglet and honey pots and the yellow fabric as the bees on it.
> Front of dress and pinafore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of dress and pinafore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress without the pinafore:



The dress and the pinafore turned out beautifully. You have such a talent on matching different prints. I am sure that set will be a Pooh fan very happy!


----------



## pyrxtc

smile5sunshine said:


> As promised, here are the pictures of my DS's bday outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine



great job and kudos to him loving it so much. It's really cute !



dianemom2 said:


> So here are the pictures of the Pooh dress that I finished today.  It is hard to tell from the pictures but all the materials are Pooh themed.  The dress material has Pooh and Piglet with umbrellas and honey pots scattered all over it.  The blue fabric has Pooh, Piglet and honey pots and the yellow fabric as the bees on it.
> Front of dress and pinafore:



What a nice job you are doing on those dresses. really cute with Pooh and I don't like Pooh. She is going to love wearing this.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Wow, fabulous stuff posted lately!  I haven't been on in a couple of weeks and I am hopelessly behind again!  

Here is a NBC outfit I finished for Alexa this last week.  The top is the Olivia pattern.  This was the first time I had tried it.  The hood was a little funky but overall a pretty easy pattern.  The instructions stink though and if I had been a beginner, I would have been completely lost!  The skirt is one that I picked up from Once Upon a Child for $2.50!






Here is a back view of the skirt.






I still have to finish a Frankenweenie dress and shirt plus start Halloween costumes!


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

Hita everybody. There has been so many great outfits!! I really like seeing the outfits for boys as clothing seems so limited. I am beyond frustrated with this Christmas dress so I stopped and am surfing here. Totally ready to just rip all the seams out and forget about it. The issue is "gathering" apparently I can't do it.


----------



## pyrxtc

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here is a NBC outfit I finished for Alexa this last week.  The top is the Olivia pattern.  This was the first time I had tried it.  The hood was a little funky but overall a pretty easy pattern.  The instructions stink though and if I had been a beginner, I would have been completely lost!  The skirt is one that I picked up from Once Upon a Child for $2.50!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a back view of the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to finish a Frankenweenie dress and shirt plus start Halloween costumes!



The outfit looks great. i really like your Oogie Boogie man. She looks like she enjoys the outfit very much. Great pose and great find on the skirt.


----------



## miprender

goteamwood said:


> Nope. I just cut a strip the approx width of the shirt, put heat n bond lite on it, ironed it on and zigzagged the edges. It just ends under the armpits.



Thanks I might have to try that



disneychic2 said:


> So, here's my version of the Jewel costume. I wanted to do it like Andrea's, but it had a mind of it's own. I cut each feather individually and hand sewed everything in place. Then I clipped the sides of each feather to look more "feather-like" Took a while! These pictures are just before I sewed the hood in place. By the time I finished, you couldn't see any white. I can't believe I didn't get a final pic! But my DGD was so busy flying, it was hard to get her to stand still!



Looks terrific 



phins_jazy said:


> Hey ladies.....it's been awhile.  My trip is coming up quick so I've got to start sewing again.  Igor, my machine, decided to cooperate with me today and let me get some sewing done.    This is carla's portrait peasant and the easy fits. This is my youngest, size 6. I tried to make the peasant shirt in the 8 for my 8 year old but it's a bit snug.  Guess I need to enlarge that pattern a bit for her.  Dunno what I'm gonna do for the 13 y.o.!



Awesome stuff you posted. I have that pattern and may have to try it out for my DD



goteamwood said:


> With less than a week left, I am happy to report I finished all 4 adult bowling shirts. (And may I never make another one again, it was NOT FUN.) Here is a peek at the ones I made for myself and my husband, the top is his with Wall-E and the bottom mine with Eve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to see but the dark blue fabric is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> called Mechanical Genius, it's blue with printed circuit boards. The Wall-E fabric was a 4-part panel I got from ebay, I used one for each front piece, and appliqued the other on the back.
> 
> !



Awesome shirts.... and I love that fabric. Perfect for WallE



pyrxtc said:


> And this is the dress I made. her mom went out and got fabric without me.
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's cute but lots of skin and getting cold to wear it now but maybe with a t-shirt and tights. I also think it will fit her amazing still next summer so it will get lots of wear then. I might make her a second one in a solid color too.



What a cute dress. That would be perfect for the summer but not wearable around here either now



dianemom2 said:


> Here is the dress and pinafore that I finished today.  It is from one of my new Olabelhe patterns.  I like how it turned out.
> Front:



This is so adorable  And I love your Pooh dress to



pyrxtc said:


> Mom tried on her costume. Not the greatest picture but it looks like she likes it. My sister brought it to her and helped her get it on.



 Love it. She looks great.



smile5sunshine said:


> As promised, here are the pictures of my DS's bday outfit.
> 
> The pants are made from the Treasure Pockets Pants pattern found in the book "Sewing For Boys". I really like the look of them and it's fun to be able to combine fabrics. I overall liked the pattern and can't wait to make more and use some of the other patterns in the book.
> 
> Then I added a simple applique to a shirt. I ended up being lucky in that the only orange I had that matched the print happened to be knit so I didn't have to do all the satin stitching. But since I was in a rush, my "straight" stitching is anything but! HA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine



Those pants are adorable



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Wow, fabulous stuff posted lately!  I haven't been on in a couple of weeks and I am hopelessly behind again!
> 
> Here is a NBC outfit I finished for Alexa this last week.  The top is the Olivia pattern.  This was the first time I had tried it.  The hood was a little funky but overall a pretty easy pattern.  The instructions stink though and if I had been a beginner, I would have been completely lost!  The skirt is one that I picked up from Once Upon a Child for $2.50!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to finish a Frankenweenie dress and shirt plus start Halloween costumes!



Shannon love the top and what a great find on the skirt.


----------



## disneychic2

smile5sunshine said:


> As promised, here are the pictures of my DS's bday outfit.
> 
> The pants are made from the Treasure Pockets Pants pattern found in the book "Sewing For Boys". I really like the look of them and it's fun to be able to combine fabrics. I overall liked the pattern and can't wait to make more and use some of the other patterns in the book.
> 
> Then I added a simple applique to a shirt. I ended up being lucky in that the only orange I had that matched the print happened to be knit so I didn't have to do all the satin stitching. But since I was in a rush, my "straight" stitching is anything but! HA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an action shot. DS LOVED this outfit and didn't want to take it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine



I don't know which is more adorable, the outfit or the child!!



dianemom2 said:


> So here are the pictures of the Pooh dress that I finished today.  It is hard to tell from the pictures but all the materials are Pooh themed.  The dress material has Pooh and Piglet with umbrellas and honey pots scattered all over it.  The blue fabric has Pooh, Piglet and honey pots and the yellow fabric as the bees on it.
> Front of dress and pinafore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of dress and pinafore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress without the pinafore:



This is seriously amazing! I love it!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Wow, fabulous stuff posted lately!  I haven't been on in a couple of weeks and I am hopelessly behind again!
> 
> Here is a NBC outfit I finished for Alexa this last week.  The top is the Olivia pattern.  This was the first time I had tried it.  The hood was a little funky but overall a pretty easy pattern.  The instructions stink though and if I had been a beginner, I would have been completely lost!  The skirt is one that I picked up from Once Upon a Child for $2.50!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a back view of the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to finish a Frankenweenie dress and shirt plus start Halloween costumes!



I'm not a big fan of NBC, but this outfit is adorable!! And your daughter is gorgeous!



4HppyCamprs said:


> Hita everybody. There has been so many great outfits!! I really like seeing the outfits for boys as clothing seems so limited. I am beyond frustrated with this Christmas dress so I stopped and am surfing here. Totally ready to just rip all the seams out and forget about it. The issue is "gathering" apparently I can't do it.



You did the right thing in stepping away for a while when you're frustrated. Don't give up, though. Sewing isn't learned over night. (Unless you're D~) Maybe just play with some scrap material until you master it.


----------



## tricia

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I still have to finish a Frankenweenie dress and shirt plus start Halloween costumes!



Very cute.  I love the Olivia pattern.



4HppyCamprs said:


> Hita everybody. There has been so many great outfits!! I really like seeing the outfits for boys as clothing seems so limited. I am beyond frustrated with this Christmas dress so I stopped and am surfing here. Totally ready to just rip all the seams out and forget about it. The issue is "gathering" apparently I can't do it.



What method are you using for gathering?  Some are easier than others.


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

The method the pattern uses is two lines and then you pull on the strings that part is okay but then as soon as I let go of the strings to even out the gatherings or even if I hold them then either the gatherings completely flatten or the thread starts pulling out. I have tried pinning the gatherings but my placement must be wrong because it didn't help. I am going to do a you tube search but I was too frustrated to look at anything sewing last night.


----------



## mamommy

4HppyCamprs said:


> The method the pattern uses is two lines and then you pull on the strings that part is okay but then as soon as I let go of the strings to even out the gatherings or even if I hold them then either the gatherings completely flatten or the thread starts pulling out. I have tried pinning the gatherings but my placement must be wrong because it didn't help. I am going to do a you tube search but I was too frustrated to look at anything sewing last night.



Put a pin vertically at the end of the gathering stiches then wrap the thread tails around the pin in a figure eight. That will hold the gathers in while you adjust them.


----------



## tricia

mamommy said:


> Put a pin vertically at the end of the gathering stiches then wrap the thread tails around the pin in a figure eight. That will hold the gathers in while you adjust them.



4happycamprs - I'm sure this will help.  Also, how long is the section you are trying to gather.  I know if it is too long it may be helpful to gather 1/2 or 1/4 at a time.  And then there is always the dental floss method.  http://magicalmemoriesbyjessica.blogspot.ca/2009/04/ruffling-using-dental-floss.html


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

mamommy said:
			
		

> Put a pin vertically at the end of the gathering stiches then wrap the thread tails around the pin in a figure eight. That will hold the gathers in while you adjust them.



That makes perfect sense!! Thank you!!!


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

tricia said:
			
		

> 4happycamprs - I'm sure this will help.  Also, how long is the section you are trying to gather.  I know if it is too long it may be helpful to gather 1/2 or 1/4 at a time.  And then there is always the dental floss method.  http://magicalmemoriesbyjessica.blogspot.ca/2009/04/ruffling-using-dental-floss.html



Thank you!!! It is a empire waste top (hence my mil asking me if I was sure this is a beginning pattern and then saying she was sure it is not) 
My mil said to try the 1/4 method but it didn't look right because I think I left too large of gaps and also because of the pinning issues. So I took that all out and made just two gathering points and that looked better but that is where I put it to bed for the night.


----------



## dianemom2

pyrxtc said:


> What a nice job you are doing on those dresses. really cute with Pooh and I don't like Pooh. She is going to love wearing this.


Thanks!  I am not really crazy about Pooh either but my niece does love him.  She calls him "Winnie the Poop" which always makes me laugh!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here is a NBC outfit I finished for Alexa this last week.  The top is the Olivia pattern.  This was the first time I had tried it.  The hood was a little funky but overall a pretty easy pattern.  The instructions stink though and if I had been a beginner, I would have been completely lost!  The skirt is one that I picked up from Once Upon a Child for $2.50!


Love the NBC outfit.  I'm not a huge fan on that movie but your outfit is adorable!  The Olivia shirt turned out terrific and how great that you got that skirt for $2.50!




4HppyCamprs said:


> The method the pattern uses is two lines and then you pull on the strings that part is okay but then as soon as I let go of the strings to even out the gatherings or even if I hold them then either the gatherings completely flatten or the thread starts pulling out. I have tried pinning the gatherings but my placement must be wrong because it didn't help. I am going to do a you tube search but I was too frustrated to look at anything sewing last night.


Sorry  you are having such a hard time with gathering.  I agree that you should divide up the areas you are gathering into fourths.  Then do the gathering.  You may also need to tie off the ends of your threads after you have pulled them to make the gathers.

If you totally can't get the gathering, your other option is to do some tiny hand pleats that you pin in place and then baste.  I just started doing this and it is a little bit more time consuming but gives beautiful results.  You just pin your side seams together on your bodice and on your skirt. Then pin your center front and center back on your skirt to the center front/back of your bodice.  After that, it is like making a paper fan.  Fold little pleats or tucks back and forth just like a paper fan.  You may need to unpin and adjust some of your pleats so that they come out even but it gives a very nice look to the finished dress.  I just did this method of gathering the skirt on the farm dress and the Pooh dress.


----------



## goteamwood

mamommy said:


> Put a pin vertically at the end of the gathering stiches then wrap the thread tails around the pin in a figure eight. That will hold the gathers in while you adjust them.



This just changed my life. Thanks. I was suffering the same issue. In fact I have two grace ruffle halloween dresses I was making (and I think they were going to be super cute.) but I got so frustrated I put them away for now. Maybe for next halloween!



PurpleEars said:


> Great job on the shirts! I am sure you will catch lots of attention with that set. It's cool that your DH will wear customs. Mine would wear embroidered polos (with Mickey or a Lego Minifig) but that's as far as he'd go.



It's funny but he actually requested it! I made the first bowling shirts for the boys and he asked for a Green Lantern one (which I still haven't made, BTW.) and then asked for Wall-E, of course, since that was fabric so hard to come by!



smile5sunshine said:


> Oh.My.Golly. I am seriously crushing on these shirts! I LOVE Wall-E and he never gets any love! I hope that everyone compliments you like crazy in the park that day!!! Oh and all the headache of figuring out the pattern and constructing them? Yeah, TOTALLY worth it!


Thanks. I do think they turned out awesome, but I am seriously spoiled by Carla C and her bowling shirts, and by the smaller form factor of kids clothing. It was SO much fabric and so unwieldy. I did like how the sleeves went on first flat, then it was sewn up the side and sleeve last, that was much easier, in my eyes, than the curved tiny opening of the kids sleeves. 



VBAndrea said:


> Those are FABULOUS   I have three or four sets of those panels -- got them for $1 each at Hancock's. I just couldn't pass up the price and figured I could do bowling shirts for BGs with them.  I adore the fabric you paired with it -- wish I had money now to stock up on that.  I just love everything about the shirts you did -- they are beyond awesome
> 
> ...
> 
> Are you calling patterns form 1976 "vintage"???  If so, I am personally an antique.


I too am "vintage" then! I definitely feel like it sometimes. I was in Joann fabrics the other day and a lady asked me if I thought ET was brown or grey, and she had a pattern from 1980s that was for an ET costume my mom had made for my brother when he was about 2. She sewed it up in the back though and stuffed it so we had a "life-size" ET, which was awesome. I couldn't believe this lady had the same 30+ year old pattern my mom used! Memory lane...

Oh, and regarding the circuit board fabrics, I think it might be going End of Life, it is sold out on fat quarter shop and listed as last chance on fabric.com I was a little short and wanted to order more but fabric.com is notoriously slow so I didn't and just used solid navy for the sleeves. Just in case you absolutely have to have it. it's about $9/yard but I never have a problem finding a coupon code for fabric.com. 



smile5sunshine said:


> As promised, here are the pictures of my DS's bday outfit.
> 
> The pants are made from the Treasure Pockets Pants pattern found in the book "Sewing For Boys". I really like the look of them and it's fun to be able to combine fabrics. I overall liked the pattern and can't wait to make more and use some of the other patterns in the book.
> 
> Then I added a simple applique to a shirt. I ended up being lucky in that the only orange I had that matched the print happened to be knit so I didn't have to do all the satin stitching. But since I was in a rush, my "straight" stitching is anything but! HA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an action shot. DS LOVED this outfit and didn't want to take it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine



I love those pants. I looked at the sewing for boys book on Amazon and it had pretty spotty reviews, so I passed. I am glad to see a project from it though, I might reconsider after the trip and things settle down around here! And here is a random question, is that Red a Wheelies car? We have Lightning McQueen, Mater and Finn McMissile, but never have seen Red. My kids LOVE the Wheelies, we have TWO ramps now.



dianemom2 said:


> So here are the pictures of the Pooh dress that I finished today.  It is hard to tell from the pictures but all the materials are Pooh themed.  The dress material has Pooh and Piglet with umbrellas and honey pots scattered all over it.  The blue fabric has Pooh, Piglet and honey pots and the yellow fabric as the bees on it.
> Front of dress and pinafore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of dress and pinafore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress without the pinafore:


I love that dress. I picked up that same Winnie the Pooh blue fabric at Hobby Lobby in the remnants bin, and I already had that bee fabric, I just hadn't figured out what to do with them yet. Very well done.

3 more days until we leave! I only have one more shirt to embroider, which I would have been finished yesterday but of course something happened and the satin stitch was all mis-aligned and looks terrible. It's off by about 1/8 of an inch. Grrr. And OF COURSE it was a shirt for me, since I hardly made a thing for myself! I went out to Target last night to get another blank shirt like I had gotten and naturally they were out of that color in my size, so I went with a different color. I mostly don't care anymore I want to be done. My friend whom I made the other bowling shirts for her and her husband is coming by today so I can hem them and then I will share photos of those. So close to being able to shut off the sewing machines for a couple weeks of Disney World bliss. This morning when I asked the kids what they wanted for breakfast one said, "Birthday cake with Mickey Mouse!" so yeah, I think we are ready!


----------



## BabyRapunzel

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Wow, fabulous stuff posted lately!  I haven't been on in a couple of weeks and I am hopelessly behind again!
> 
> Here is a NBC outfit I finished for Alexa this last week.  The top is the Olivia pattern.  This was the first time I had tried it.  The hood was a little funky but overall a pretty easy pattern.  The instructions stink though and if I had been a beginner, I would have been completely lost!  The skirt is one that I picked up from Once Upon a Child for $2.50!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a back view of the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to finish a Frankenweenie dress and shirt plus start Halloween costumes!



So I need to go back to quote so many wonderful things, but on a Halloween crunch. My niece would love that NBC design on her shirt, where did that come from.   Looks so cute!!!


----------



## smile5sunshine

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here is a NBC outfit I finished for Alexa this last week.  The top is the Olivia pattern.  This was the first time I had tried it.  The hood was a little funky but overall a pretty easy pattern.  The instructions stink though and if I had been a beginner, I would have been completely lost!  The skirt is one that I picked up from Once Upon a Child for $2.50!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a back view of the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to finish a Frankenweenie dress and shirt plus start Halloween costumes!



I am GREEN over here at the deal on that skirt! What a wonderful surprise! The shirt you made to go with it looks great. Thanks for naming the pattern.  Can't wait to see the other stuff you are working on.



4HppyCamprs said:


> Hita everybody. There has been so many great outfits!! I really like seeing the outfits for boys as clothing seems so limited. I am beyond frustrated with this Christmas dress so I stopped and am surfing here. Totally ready to just rip all the seams out and forget about it. The issue is "gathering" apparently I can't do it.



Don't give up! But setting aside was the perfect thing to do at the time. Sounds like you have gotten some good tips and tricks to try. Please post a picture when you are all finished.



disneychic2 said:


> You did the right thing in stepping away for a while when you're frustrated. Don't give up, though. Sewing isn't learned over night. (Unless you're D~) Maybe just play with some scrap material until you master it.







I hope she sees that!



mamommy said:


> Put a pin vertically at the end of the gathering stiches then wrap the thread tails around the pin in a figure eight. That will hold the gathers in while you adjust them.



I 2nd that this just changed my life. 



goteamwood said:


> It's funny but he actually requested it! I made the first bowling shirts for the boys and he asked for a Green Lantern one (which I still haven't made, BTW.) and then asked for Wall-E, of course, since that was fabric so hard to come by!
> 
> 
> Thanks. I do think they turned out awesome, but I am seriously spoiled by Carla C and her bowling shirts, and by the smaller form factor of kids clothing. It was SO much fabric and so unwieldy. I did like how the sleeves went on first flat, then it was sewn up the side and sleeve last, that was much easier, in my eyes, than the curved tiny opening of the kids sleeves.
> 
> I love those pants. I looked at the sewing for boys book on Amazon and it had pretty spotty reviews, so I passed. I am glad to see a project from it though, I might reconsider after the trip and things settle down around here! And here is a random question, is that Red a Wheelies car? We have Lightning McQueen, Mater and Finn McMissile, but never have seen Red. My kids LOVE the Wheelies, we have TWO ramps now.
> 
> 3 more days until we leave! I only have one more shirt to embroider, which I would have been finished yesterday but of course something happened and the satin stitch was all mis-aligned and looks terrible. It's off by about 1/8 of an inch. Grrr. And OF COURSE it was a shirt for me, since I hardly made a thing for myself! I went out to Target last night to get another blank shirt like I had gotten and naturally they were out of that color in my size, so I went with a different color. I mostly don't care anymore I want to be done. My friend whom I made the other bowling shirts for her and her husband is coming by today so I can hem them and then I will share photos of those. So close to being able to shut off the sewing machines for a couple weeks of Disney World bliss. This morning when I asked the kids what they wanted for breakfast one said, "Birthday cake with Mickey Mouse!" so yeah, I think we are ready!



Can't wait to see what you come up with for the Green Lantern shirt. Yeah, I almost always prefer to add the sleeves on that way the adult pattern did, but I think that's technically the "cheater" method and doesn't work as well for sleeves that need to be "eased in". 

The directions aren't as nice/clear as some other patterns I have, but then I feel as if I've been totally spoiled by the carlaC/funktional threads ones so. There are definitely some patterns/styles I am not ever going to make out of that book, but when I was deciding on whether or not to buy them, I totaled up which ones I thought I would use and divided the price of the book by that many to see how much I was paying for just the patterns I thought I would use. It came out to be a very reasonable price, so I took the plunge. I will say it was the Treasure Pocket pants pattern that peaked my interest in the book in the first place. 

And leave it to another mother of small boys to spot the cars! HA! Yes Red is one of the fisher price wheelies. My MIL bought them as part of his bday present (along with a lightening mcqueen pillow pet!) when they were here. She got them at our local walmart. I think they even had either a Holly or a Sally as well. If you'd like, I'd be happy to look and see if there are anymore Reds and mail them to you. PM me if you are interested. 


Sorry that you messed up on the shirt for you. I remember too well that feeling of just wanting to be done. I hit that wall the week leading up to our trip as well. But SOON you'll be there and it will all be AWESOME!!!






dianemom2 said:


> What a great outfit!  I love the action shot.  Your little guy is a real cutie!  It is hard to find nice patterns for boys, especially as they get bigger.  I love that pants pattern.  It is really adorable.
> 
> So here are the pictures of the Pooh dress that I finished today.  It is hard to tell from the pictures but all the materials are Pooh themed.  The dress material has Pooh and Piglet with umbrellas and honey pots scattered all over it.  The blue fabric has Pooh, Piglet and honey pots and the yellow fabric as the bees on it.
> Front of dress and pinafore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of dress and pinafore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress without the pinafore:



This is ridiculously cute! I hope she LOVES it!


Sunshine


----------



## BabyRapunzel

OK, so lets try to multi quote all the great stuff on computer....



phins_jazy said:


> I just bought the devon peasant for myself and my oldest.  I'll let you know how it turns out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot shirts.  Still have to make the skirts.  Those will come later....much later.  LOL.  Had this fabric in my stash since the last time we went.  Had 1/2 a yard for the sleeves....just barely squeaked them out! Definitely not enough for a ruffle so these are ruffle less.  My 8 year old thought I was crazy for not putting ruffles on.  LOL



Very cute! And LOL about the ruffles.



goteamwood said:


> With less than a week left, I am happy to report I finished all 4 adult bowling shirts. (And may I never make another one again, it was NOT FUN.) Here is a peek at the ones I made for myself and my husband, the top is his with Wall-E and the bottom mine with Eve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to see but the dark blue fabric is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> called Mechanical Genius, it's blue with printed circuit boards. The Wall-E fabric was a 4-part panel I got from ebay, I used one for each front piece, and appliqued the other on the back.
> 
> I also made two more, one Monsters Inc and one Buzz Lightyear, which I will post later in the week. They are for a friend who subscribes to my Flickr so I don't want to upload them just yet.
> 
> There are still a couple things I would like to make for myself, like a couple more embroidered shirts, but if I don't get to them no biggie. Now we are going to spend tomorrow packing since it's my husband's last day off before departure day!




LOVE THESE SHIRTS!!!!!!!



disneychic2 said:


> So, here's my version of the Jewel costume. I wanted to do it like Andrea's, but it had a mind of it's own. I cut each feather individually and hand sewed everything in place. Then I clipped the sides of each feather to look more "feather-like" Took a while! These pictures are just before I sewed the hood in place. By the time I finished, you couldn't see any white. I can't believe I didn't get a final pic! But my DGD was so busy flying, it was hard to get her to stand still!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't like the way the skirt turned out, but I was on a time crunch, so didn't get to do it over.



Very cute, but looks like a lot of work.



phins_jazy said:


> Hey ladies.....it's been awhile.  My trip is coming up quick so I've got to start sewing again.  Igor, my machine, decided to cooperate with me today and let me get some sewing done.    This is carla's portrait peasant and the easy fits. This is my youngest, size 6. I tried to make the peasant shirt in the 8 for my 8 year old but it's a bit snug.  Guess I need to enlarge that pattern a bit for her.  Dunno what I'm gonna do for the 13 y.o.!



Cute!



pyrxtc said:


> I like the Stitch outfit. really cute and I don't think anyone will notice the pocket is off unless he has something sticking out of it. The card holder is cute and looks easy too. I like the simple monogram.
> 
> I would be really mad if all my thread I bought had burrs and would not be filing it down and would be calling my credit card company to let them know that item was definitely not as received and that the company is refusing to give me all my money back.
> 
> This has been a crazy week. My mother's costume is done. I made fuzzy pom-poms and used velcro on the back as requested and made the neck ruffle separate with velcro closure too. It is a little long but can't fix that now. Plenty of room for thicker clothes underneath for our cold NE halloweens. We had snow last year. A few too many images but I am proud of how nice my rolled hems came out and it all looks so clean. The colors are correct in the 2nd pic. I also made a bag to go with the costume for handing out candy from. I cut everything out on Tuesday, and got it done last night except for the bottom of the bag which I did this morning while my kids were getting ready for the bus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used this pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have a dress to make for my friends daughter and hopefully I can get it all done done today between laundry and dishes. It doesn't have much to it so I think I can do it. I hope the headache I had yesterday doesn't come back.
> 
> I really do need something to keep me busy in my brain. My DH is in CA right now getting ready to fly home after a big interview he had yesterday. If he gets the job, then we are moving. We still don't know where the job will be. The two main places are Mountain View, CA or Dallas, TX. The two places couldn't be more different and I don't know anyone in either place. I am torn which place I want the job to be. We could live better in TX but DH's grandmother doesn't live far from Mountain View. He visited with her last night for the first time in 18 years and she wants us out there. CA is just so very expensive to live. Ugh... moving from a town of less than 2,000 in NH mountains to either place will be hard. My brain is on overload.....



Love the costume!



pyrxtc said:


> I missed the quote but I like the stripes with that fabric and I don't know about doing a whole sleeve like that but a band on the end of it would look amazing.
> 
> 
> cute shirts. I think they look fine without the ruffles. you could always pull a  color from the sleeves for ruffles though.
> 
> I finished my friend's daughter's dress and It came out great and was super easy. I think I might make a few more and it should be easy to resize since I only have it in a 12. This is what I used for a pattern, it's from 1976... the year I was born.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the dress I made. her mom went out and got fabric without me.
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's cute but lots of skin and getting cold to wear it now but maybe with a t-shirt and tights. I also think it will fit her amazing still next summer so it will get lots of wear then. I might make her a second one in a solid color too.



Very cute.



dianemom2 said:


> Here is the dress and pinafore that I finished today.  It is from one of my new Olabelhe patterns.  I like how it turned out.
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress without the pinafore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of the front of the pinafore and the appliques:




Love this dress. Which pattern from Olabelhe is it?



smile5sunshine said:


> As promised, here are the pictures of my DS's bday outfit.
> 
> The pants are made from the Treasure Pockets Pants pattern found in the book "Sewing For Boys". I really like the look of them and it's fun to be able to combine fabrics. I overall liked the pattern and can't wait to make more and use some of the other patterns in the book.
> 
> Then I added a simple applique to a shirt. I ended up being lucky in that the only orange I had that matched the print happened to be knit so I didn't have to do all the satin stitching. But since I was in a rush, my "straight" stitching is anything but! HA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine




Love these pants.

Due to the long post, needs to be 2.......


----------



## BabyRapunzel

dianemom2 said:


> What a great outfit!  I love the action shot.  Your little guy is a real cutie!  It is hard to find nice patterns for boys, especially as they get bigger.  I love that pants pattern.  It is really adorable.
> 
> So here are the pictures of the Pooh dress that I finished today.  It is hard to tell from the pictures but all the materials are Pooh themed.  The dress material has Pooh and Piglet with umbrellas and honey pots scattered all over it.  The blue fabric has Pooh, Piglet and honey pots and the yellow fabric as the bees on it.
> Front of dress and pinafore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of dress and pinafore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress without the pinafore:



Absolutely LOVE this dress!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Wow, fabulous stuff posted lately!  I haven't been on in a couple of weeks and I am hopelessly behind again!
> 
> Here is a NBC outfit I finished for Alexa this last week.  The top is the Olivia pattern.  This was the first time I had tried it.  The hood was a little funky but overall a pretty easy pattern.  The instructions stink though and if I had been a beginner, I would have been completely lost!  The skirt is one that I picked up from Once Upon a Child for $2.50!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a back view of the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to finish a Frankenweenie dress and shirt plus start Halloween costumes!



OK, so since my long mullti quote, I'll put it here too. Very cute outfit. Where did you get the NBC design for the shirt? I could really use that for my niece's Halloween shirt.

I get so far behind, so sorry this is long and hope I didn't forget anything, everything that is posted is very inspiring. I hope to get some items posted soon.


----------



## DMGeurts

dianemom2 said:


> Here is the dress and pinafore that I finished today.  It is from one of my new Olabelhe patterns.  I like how it turned out.
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:



I know I commented on FB - but I just LOVE this dress - every detail is so stunning, and adorable!!!



pyrxtc said:


> Mom tried on her costume. Not the greatest picture but it looks like she likes it. My sister brought it to her and helped her get it on.



This turned out great!!!




PurpleEars said:


> No sewing more me this week as I am in Minneapolis for a conference. I hope I can sneak a side trip to Mall of America to visit the Disney Store, Lego Store, and Williams-Sonoma while I am here. The sad thing is that we actually have all three stores where I live, except the prices are outrageously expensive (we pay up to 1.5x for the same items even though our dollars are roughly worth about the same). Unforunately I am travelling carry on only so I am limited in what I can buy. I suppose that's good for my wallet/bank account as I am saving up for an embroidery machine.



*I will send you a PM...  Not sure where you are staying - but I am only 30 minutes from the MOA -and I would love to do a Dismeet!!!!   *



smile5sunshine said:


> As promised, here are the pictures of my DS's bday outfit.
> 
> The pants are made from the Treasure Pockets Pants pattern found in the book "Sewing For Boys". I really like the look of them and it's fun to be able to combine fabrics. I overall liked the pattern and can't wait to make more and use some of the other patterns in the book.
> 
> Then I added a simple applique to a shirt. I ended up being lucky in that the only orange I had that matched the print happened to be knit so I didn't have to do all the satin stitching. But since I was in a rush, my "straight" stitching is anything but! HA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an action shot. DS LOVED this outfit and didn't want to take it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine



These are so cute Sunshine!!!  Your DS is adorable too!!!



dianemom2 said:


> What a great outfit!  I love the action shot.  Your little guy is a real cutie!  It is hard to find nice patterns for boys, especially as they get bigger.  I love that pants pattern.  It is really adorable.
> 
> So here are the pictures of the Pooh dress that I finished today.  It is hard to tell from the pictures but all the materials are Pooh themed.  The dress material has Pooh and Piglet with umbrellas and honey pots scattered all over it.  The blue fabric has Pooh, Piglet and honey pots and the yellow fabric as the bees on it.
> Front of dress and pinafore:



Yet again - a stunning dress!!!!!!  you could make this pattern a million times over, and I think it would be one of my absolute favorite!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Wow, fabulous stuff posted lately!  I haven't been on in a couple of weeks and I am hopelessly behind again!
> 
> Here is a NBC outfit I finished for Alexa this last week.  The top is the Olivia pattern.  This was the first time I had tried it.  The hood was a little funky but overall a pretty easy pattern.  The instructions stink though and if I had been a beginner, I would have been completely lost!  The skirt is one that I picked up from Once Upon a Child for $2.50!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a back view of the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to finish a Frankenweenie dress and shirt plus start Halloween costumes!



My dds would flip over this outfit!  Great job!



disneychic2 said:


> You did the right thing in stepping away for a while when you're frustrated. Don't give up, though. Sewing isn't learned over night. *(Unless you're D~) *Maybe just play with some scrap material until you master it.



OMG!!!  Lois!!!    In all honesty, I didn't learn over night, well - sort of, but lots of  and   and  and   and   and   and   happened first. 

I've been busy doing lots of stuff...  Sewing basically non-stop...

Here's a couple of my latest projects:
















If you're bored and want to peruse my PTR - I have more photos there - linked in my siggy, but I don't want to post too many pictures here, because I know most of you have seen them enough already.  

D~


----------



## WyomingMomof6

BabyRapunzel said:


> So I need to go back to quote so many wonderful things, but on a Halloween crunch. My niece would love that NBC design on her shirt, where did that come from.   Looks so cute!!!



It's from Sweet Peas Place.  The design isn't the best.  I had to stitch it out twice because there is a gap between  satin stitching on the left side and the tack down stitching for the fabric.  I ended up just filling in on my sewing machine.  Some of her designs are fine and others are just so-so.


----------



## squirrel

I'm looking at purchasing a previously owned serger by White and need to know what I should be looking at for a serger.

Is White a decent brand?  I know it does 3/4 thread and that each has a different colored threader.  It also has a differential feed, whatever that is.  The person is asking $50 and that's the cheapest I have seen in a year.  But I don't check Craigslist even monthly so I may have missed some.  Anything else I should know?


----------



## BabyRapunzel

WyomingMomof6 said:
			
		

> It's from Sweet Peas Place.  The design isn't the best.  I had to stitch it out twice because there is a gap between  satin stitching on the left side and the tack down stitching for the fabric.  I ended up just filling in on my sewing machine.  Some of her designs are fine and others are just so-so.



Thank you, good to know, especially, since I will be on crunch time.


----------



## goteamwood

So, first, here are the other two adult bowling shirts. The Wall-E his/hers were for me and hubby, these two are for my best friend and her husband who are coming with us. Until they stay in a Cars family suite with my insane almost-3-year-olds that is, they may wish to never see us again! She requested Monsters Inc. Well first she requested UP but that had ZILCH in the way of fabric and I didn't yet have the embroidery machine. So she changed to Monsters Inc, which didn't exactly have a lot more fabric. I was able to get a single Fat Quarter for like $10 on ebay. (sigh) and sort of went from there. I know it's busy, but she LOVES it and cried she was so thrilled. It's an homage to all the monsters. I love the back the best. 







The other is for her husband, who wanted Buzz, much easier to find fabric, but he wanted it a little less busy. I guess we can't all be John Lasseter.







I did make a couple things for myself, actually, though I have currently ruined TWO t-shirts trying to make the darn safari Minnie to go with the Mickey/Donald/Goofy I made for my sons and husband. The first time everything was all misaligned, the second time the sleeve somehow got stuck in the satin stitch and I didn't notice until it had done like an inch. 
So, I did the plain white t-shirt with the Disney Characters logo, which I love, I wish it were bigger though. I can do 5x7 but could only find this logo 4x4 which was a bummer. Anyway, I added ribbon to the sleeves and shirred the sides to gather it up a little for a little less "plain white t-shirt" look.










Also I found this polka dot shirt at Target and put minnie on it. I made my husband a red w/ a corresponding mickey for the chef mickey breakfast our last day.




And... since I can't leave well-enough alone. I had made halloween shirts for my boys way early on, hand-appliqed on those stupid rabbit skins shirts that are WAY too short and I didn't know it until they were washed. So I re-made them halloween shirts and since I was sitting around watching my embroidery machine, also whipped up these pants to go with them. The fabric I had bought on impulse a month or so ago and didn't really do anything with.






And finally, we have started packing:




Tonight I am going BACK to Target to get a 3rd shirt to make for safari minnie. then I am DONE. With a capital DUH.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

goteamwood said:
			
		

> So, first, here are the other two adult bowling shirts. The Wall-E his/hers were for me and hubby, these two are for my best friend and her husband who are coming with us. Until they stay in a Cars family suite with my insane almost-3-year-olds that is, they may wish to never see us again! She requested Monsters Inc. Well first she requested UP but that had ZILCH in the way of fabric and I didn't yet have the embroidery machine. So she changed to Monsters Inc, which didn't exactly have a lot more fabric. I was able to get a single Fat Quarter for like $10 on ebay. (sigh) and sort of went from there. I know it's busy, but she LOVES it and cried she was so thrilled. It's an homage to all the monsters. I love the back the best.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/8120254865/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/8120255827/
> The other is for her husband, who wanted Buzz, much easier to find fabric, but he wanted it a little less busy. I guess we can't all be John Lasseter.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/8120270726/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/8120257371/
> 
> I did make a couple things for myself, actually, though I have currently ruined TWO t-shirts trying to make the darn safari Minnie to go with the Mickey/Donald/Goofy I made for my sons and husband. The first time everything was all misaligned, the second time the sleeve somehow got stuck in the satin stitch and I didn't notice until it had done like an inch.
> So, I did the plain white t-shirt with the Disney Characters logo, which I love, I wish it were bigger though. I can do 5x7 but could only find this logo 4x4 which was a bummer. Anyway, I added ribbon to the sleeves and shirred the sides to gather it up a little for a little less "plain white t-shirt" look.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/8120251957/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/8120267012/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/8120268092/
> Also I found this polka dot shirt at Target and put minnie on it. I made my husband a red w/ a corresponding mickey for the chef mickey breakfast our last day.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/8120251177/
> 
> And... since I can't leave well-enough alone. I had made halloween shirts for my boys way early on, hand-appliqed on those stupid rabbit skins shirts that are WAY too short and I didn't know it until they were washed. So I re-made them halloween shirts and since I was sitting around watching my embroidery machine, also whipped up these pants to go with them. The fabric I had bought on impulse a month or so ago and didn't really do anything with.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/8120263774/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/8120250569/
> And finally, we have started packing:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/8120258801/
> 
> Tonight I am going BACK to Target to get a 3rd shirt to make for safari minnie. then I am DONE. With a capital DUH.



Once again, these shirts are awesome! And the Minnie shirt and Halloween stuff is very cute.   You are gonna have some great pictures!


----------



## miprender

I believe D learned overnight. Her stuff is always so perfectly adorable I can't imagine her ever having something like this 





goteamwood said:


> So, first, here are the other two adult bowling shirts. The Wall-E his/hers were for me and hubby, these two are for my best friend and her husband who are coming with us. Until they stay in a Cars family suite with my insane almost-3-year-olds that is, they may wish to never see us again! She requested Monsters Inc. Well first she requested UP but that had ZILCH in the way of fabric and I didn't yet have the embroidery machine. So she changed to Monsters Inc, which didn't exactly have a lot more fabric. I was able to get a single Fat Quarter for like $10 on ebay. (sigh) and sort of went from there. I know it's busy, but she LOVES it and cried she was so thrilled. It's an homage to all the monsters. I love the back the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other is for her husband, who wanted Buzz, much easier to find fabric, but he wanted it a little less busy. I guess we can't all be John Lasseter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did make a couple things for myself, actually, though I have currently ruined TWO t-shirts trying to make the darn safari Minnie to go with the Mickey/Donald/Goofy I made for my sons and husband. The first time everything was all misaligned, the second time the sleeve somehow got stuck in the satin stitch and I didn't notice until it had done like an inch.
> So, I did the plain white t-shirt with the Disney Characters logo, which I love, I wish it were bigger though. I can do 5x7 but could only find this logo 4x4 which was a bummer. Anyway, I added ribbon to the sleeves and shirred the sides to gather it up a little for a little less "plain white t-shirt" look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I found this polka dot shirt at Target and put minnie on it. I made my husband a red w/ a corresponding mickey for the chef mickey breakfast our last day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And... since I can't leave well-enough alone. I had made halloween shirts for my boys way early on, hand-appliqed on those stupid rabbit skins shirts that are WAY too short and I didn't know it until they were washed. So I re-made them halloween shirts and since I was sitting around watching my embroidery machine, also whipped up these pants to go with them. The fabric I had bought on impulse a month or so ago and didn't really do anything with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, we have started packing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I am going BACK to Target to get a 3rd shirt to make for safari minnie. then I am DONE. With a capital DUH.



 So cute. Mike and Sully are going to be all over those shirts so make sure you get a picture with them.

Love that you are packing.... I bet you can save alot of $$ by putting the kids in the luggage


----------



## dianemom2

BabyRapunzel said:


> Love this dress. Which pattern from Olabelhe is it?


It is the Olabelhe Meg dress and pinafore.  I have an idea for a long sleeved version but I have other stuff to finish up first.



DMGeurts said:


> Yet again - a stunning dress!!!!!!  you could make this pattern a million times over, and I think it would be one of my absolute favorite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


I really like the pattern.  It is so appropriate for a little girl!  It also occurred to me that I can make multiple pinafores for one basic dress.  Now I have all kinds of ideas rolling around in my head!

Your bags are just marvelous again.  I REALLY loved the picture you posted of the inside of the Donald bag.  That was wonderful!  I am inspired by all your amazing and creative designs!



squirrel said:


> I'm looking at purchasing a previously owned serger by White and need to know what I should be looking at for a serger.
> 
> Is White a decent brand?  I know it does 3/4 thread and that each has a different colored threader.  It also has a differential feed, whatever that is.  The person is asking $50 and that's the cheapest I have seen in a year.  But I don't check Craigslist even monthly so I may have missed some.  Anything else I should know?


I don't really know anything about White.  I believe it is made by one of the other major brands but I don't know who.  I did read that most of the brands are made in the same few factories in Asia.  It sounds like a good machine at a great price.  Just bring along some of your own fabric when you go to look at it and make sure to test it out.  Reading up on buying a used serger, I found that a lot of people will use highly starched pieces of fabric in order to sell a machine with tension issues.  Does it do rolled hems or coverstich?  If so, how difficult is it to change to those features?  My guess is that it won't do coverstitch because you only find that on the high end machines.



goteamwood said:


> I did make a couple things for myself, actually, though I have currently ruined TWO t-shirts trying to make the darn safari Minnie to go with the Mickey/Donald/Goofy I made for my sons and husband. The first time everything was all misaligned, the second time the sleeve somehow got stuck in the satin stitch and I didn't notice until it had done like an inch.


The adult bowling shirts turned out super.  I like the Buzz shirt but I LOVE the Monsters Inc shirt.  It turned out super and is so creative!

Can you cut the sleeves off the Minnie shirt in order to salvage it?  My kids love to cut the necks and sleeves off their t-shirts.  Then you could wear it over a tank top or something.

The Halloween outfits turned out super too.  Your little guys are going to have to change 3 times a day to wear everything.  You are definitely going to get some wonderful pictures.

Question for Andrea?????
Andrea, what did you tell me used to clean the sticky stuff off of your embroidery hoops?  Was it rubbing alcohol?  My hoops need to be cleaned and I can't remember what to use!!!!


----------



## goteamwood

dianemom2 said:
			
		

> It is the Olabelhe Meg dress and pinafore.  I have an idea for a long sleeved version but I have other stuff to finish up first.
> 
> I really like the pattern.  It is so appropriate for a little girl!  It also occurred to me that I can make multiple pinafores for one basic dress.  Now I have all kinds of ideas rolling around in my head!
> 
> Your bags are just marvelous again.  I REALLY loved the picture you posted of the inside of the Donald bag.  That was wonderful!  I am inspired by all your amazing and creative designs!
> 
> I don't really know anything about White.  I believe it is made by one of the other major brands but I don't know who.  I did read that most of the brands are made in the same few factories in Asia.  It sounds like a good machine at a great price.  Just bring along some of your own fabric when you go to look at it and make sure to test it out.  Reading up on buying a used serger, I found that a lot of people will use highly starched pieces of fabric in order to sell a machine with tension issues.  Does it do rolled hems or coverstich?  If so, how difficult is it to change to those features?  My guess is that it won't do coverstitch because you only find that on the high end machines.
> 
> The adult bowling shirts turned out super.  I like the Buzz shirt but I LOVE the Monsters Inc shirt.  It turned out super and is so creative!
> 
> Can you cut the sleeves off the Minnie shirt in order to salvage it?  My kids love to cut the necks and sleeves off their t-shirts.  Then you could wear it over a tank top or something.
> 
> The Halloween outfits turned out super too.  Your little guys are going to have to change 3 times a day to wear everything.  You are definitely going to get some wonderful pictures.



My kids already change 3x a day as it is between spilling potty incidents, so no change there! I had to cut the t-shirt off the machine so I pitched it. There were holes in the sleeve and side and where the design is. The other one with the misaligned I suppose I could go over it but I think it'd be too thick. I'm going to just do it on felt and sew it on like a patch. Save me the $ for another shirt.


----------



## monkeybug

I've been browsing this thread during my free time today, and oh my! You ladies are amazing!
I've been sewing on and off for a while, but just really started getting into it a little over a year ago. I am very much a beginner!! I've taught myself (thank you youtube!) what I know so far, but I'm thinking that after the holidays I'll take a few classes at our local fabric store, If for no other reason than to meet some other local sewers. 

For the most part I've only sewn "crafty" things. Purses, totes, baby items...all from online tutorials too. The only thing I've ever sewn from a pattern was the Amy Butler Birdie Sling (what I currently use as my purse).

Right now I'm sewing my kids Halloween costumes. I made my daughter a detective cape and hat using a Martha tutorial (I can post pictures if anyone is interested), I'm making a bat costume for ds2, and ds3 is going to be a robot ("bot bot" as he says in 2 year old words. lol)

The problem I'm having is that I can't find any Robot costume tutorials, so I'm going to have to wing it for the first time. I bought some blue fleece, and I have plenty of felt to add details. My idea is to make him a little fleece sweater (and applique on felt dials and buttons) and a fleece hat that I can applique eyes and a mouth onto. 
Does anyone know of a good cheap (or free) online pattern for a fleece hat or sweater? Or a method to make my own?
I thought of taking a long sleeved shirt of his, tracing it to make a pattern (adding extra for seam allowance of course), and just sewing two pieces together. Will that work?
Thank You!


----------



## VBAndrea

smile5sunshine said:


> As promised, here are the pictures of my DS's bday outfit.
> 
> The pants are made from the Treasure Pockets Pants pattern found in the book "Sewing For Boys". I really like the look of them and it's fun to be able to combine fabrics. I overall liked the pattern and can't wait to make more and use some of the other patterns in the book.
> 
> Then I added a simple applique to a shirt. I ended up being lucky in that the only orange I had that matched the print happened to be knit so I didn't have to do all the satin stitching. But since I was in a rush, my "straight" stitching is anything but! HA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an action shot. DS LOVED this outfit and didn't want to take it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine


Those pants are awesome!  And you did a super job making the matching shirt -- your dino is perfect.  I can tell your little cutie liked the set.



dianemom2 said:


> So here are the pictures of the Pooh dress that I finished today.  It is hard to tell from the pictures but all the materials are Pooh themed.  The dress material has Pooh and Piglet with umbrellas and honey pots scattered all over it.  The blue fabric has Pooh, Piglet and honey pots and the yellow fabric as the bees on it.
> Front of dress and pinafore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of dress and pinafore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress without the pinafore:


Very pretty!  The fabrics show up really well in the photos.  Your niece is getting very spoiled!!

I forgot when your girls are going to Dis, but are they allowing you to make them anything?  I would think they'd wear an appliqued t for Dis.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Wow, fabulous stuff posted lately!  I haven't been on in a couple of weeks and I am hopelessly behind again!
> 
> Here is a NBC outfit I finished for Alexa this last week.  The top is the Olivia pattern.  This was the first time I had tried it.  The hood was a little funky but overall a pretty easy pattern.  The instructions stink though and if I had been a beginner, I would have been completely lost!  The skirt is one that I picked up from Once Upon a Child for $2.50!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a back view of the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to finish a Frankenweenie dress and shirt plus start Halloween costumes!


I LOVE this set!  It turned out beautiful.  The Olivia is my dd's favorite pattern.  I really need some $$ to buy more knits.  I didn't think the instructions were bad, but they surely aren't written like Carla's!  It's kind of sad that the instructions aren't detailed b/c it's an easy dress to make but could be very intimidating to anyone without much sewing knowledge.  



DMGeurts said:


> I've been busy doing lots of stuff...  Sewing basically non-stop...
> 
> Here's a couple of my latest projects:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're bored and want to peruse my PTR - I have more photos there - linked in my siggy, but I don't want to post too many pictures here, because I know most of you have seen them enough already.
> 
> D~


Great work!  Surely you didn't make a Donald bag for someone else!  Are you feeling alright?



goteamwood said:


> So, first, here are the other two adult bowling shirts. The Wall-E his/hers were for me and hubby, these two are for my best friend and her husband who are coming with us. Until they stay in a Cars family suite with my insane almost-3-year-olds that is, they may wish to never see us again! She requested Monsters Inc. Well first she requested UP but that had ZILCH in the way of fabric and I didn't yet have the embroidery machine. So she changed to Monsters Inc, which didn't exactly have a lot more fabric. I was able to get a single Fat Quarter for like $10 on ebay. (sigh) and sort of went from there. I know it's busy, but she LOVES it and cried she was so thrilled. It's an homage to all the monsters. I love the back the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other is for her husband, who wanted Buzz, much easier to find fabric, but he wanted it a little less busy. I guess we can't all be John Lasseter.
> 
> 
> I did make a couple things for myself, actually, though I have currently ruined TWO t-shirts trying to make the darn safari Minnie to go with the Mickey/Donald/Goofy I made for my sons and husband. The first time everything was all misaligned, the second time the sleeve somehow got stuck in the satin stitch and I didn't notice until it had done like an inch.
> So, I did the plain white t-shirt with the Disney Characters logo, which I love, I wish it were bigger though. I can do 5x7 but could only find this logo 4x4 which was a bummer. Anyway, I added ribbon to the sleeves and shirred the sides to gather it up a little for a little less "plain white t-shirt" look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I found this polka dot shirt at Target and put minnie on it. I made my husband a red w/ a corresponding mickey for the chef mickey breakfast our last day.
> 
> 
> And... since I can't leave well-enough alone. I had made halloween shirts for my boys way early on, hand-appliqed on those stupid rabbit skins shirts that are WAY too short and I didn't know it until they were washed. So I re-made them halloween shirts and since I was sitting around watching my embroidery machine, also whipped up these pants to go with them. The fabric I had bought on impulse a month or so ago and didn't really do anything with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, we have started packing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I am going BACK to Target to get a 3rd shirt to make for safari minnie. then I am DONE. With a capital DUH.


I adore the Monster's shirt!  I love the colors you used.  I think it's fabulous.  I quite like the t's you did for yourself as well -- I can't believe that design is only a 4x4 -- I hate designs like that!  That's why I like Heather -- you get all the different sizes and she often has small fills too which I use a lot.  The Halloween set is really cute too!


----------



## squirrel

dianemom2 said:


> I don't really know anything about White.  I believe it is made by one of the other major brands but I don't know who.  I did read that most of the brands are made in the same few factories in Asia.  It sounds like a good machine at a great price.  Just bring along some of your own fabric when you go to look at it and make sure to test it out.  Reading up on buying a used serger, I found that a lot of people will use highly starched pieces of fabric in order to sell a machine with tension issues.  Does it do rolled hems or coverstich?  If so, how difficult is it to change to those features?  My guess is that it won't do coverstitch because you only find that on the high end machines.



Thanks!  I'll ask about the rolled hem and coverstitch and how easy/hard it is to switch to.  Thanks for the tip about bringing some of my own fabric to test with.

Here is a similar one to the one I'm looking at purchasing http://www.ebay.com/itm/WHITE-POWERLOCK-7934WD-Differential-Four-Thread-Serger-4-/260879565865  It does a rolled hem and switching between the two is easy he said.  It was serviced within the year and his wife upgraded to a newer model that's why it's being sold.  I'm going to see it on Friday evening.


----------



## goteamwood

I finished, finally, safari minnie. You'd never guess this was one of the toughest darn projects. I think it is just fatigue and bad luck. I was able to salvage the 1st of 2 ruined shirts by making the appliqué on felt, then attaching it to the shirt on top of mis-aligned Minnie. I actually like the way it came out better than it was before (other than the alignment issue of course) since the tan felt sort of outlines it on the dark shirt. So bad turned good. of course the thing is about an inch thick, so there's that.

Now we have to figure out how to jam all these clothes into suitcases. Now that the child is out of the suitcase and in bed.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

goteamwood said:
			
		

> I finished, finally, safari minnie. You'd never guess this was one of the toughest darn projects. I think it is just fatigue and bad luck. I was able to salvage the 1st of 2 ruined shirts by making the appliqué on felt, then attaching it to the shirt on top of mis-aligned Minnie. I actually like the way it came out better than it was before (other than the alignment issue of course) since the tan felt sort of outlines it on the dark shirt. So bad turned good. of course the thing is about an inch thick, so there's that.
> 
> Now we have to figure out how to jam all these clothes into suitcases. Now that the child is out of the suitcase and in bed.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/8120770191/



Very cute! And nice call on the save. I ruined 2 shirts and did not think of that solution. Good luck packing!


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

goteamwood said:
			
		

> I finished, finally, safari minnie. You'd never guess this was one of the toughest darn projects. I think it is just fatigue and bad luck. I was able to salvage the 1st of 2 ruined shirts by making the appliqué on felt, then attaching it to the shirt on top of mis-aligned Minnie. I actually like the way it came out better than it was before (other than the alignment issue of course) since the tan felt sort of outlines it on the dark shirt. So bad turned good. of course the thing is about an inch thick, so there's that.
> 
> Now we have to figure out how to jam all these clothes into suitcases. Now that the child is out of the suitcase and in bed.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/8120770191/



I like her!!


----------



## PurpleEars

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Wow, fabulous stuff posted lately!  I haven't been on in a couple of weeks and I am hopelessly behind again!
> 
> Here is a NBC outfit I finished for Alexa this last week.  The top is the Olivia pattern.  This was the first time I had tried it.  The hood was a little funky but overall a pretty easy pattern.  The instructions stink though and if I had been a beginner, I would have been completely lost!  The skirt is one that I picked up from Once Upon a Child for $2.50!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a back view of the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to finish a Frankenweenie dress and shirt plus start Halloween costumes!



Great job on the set! That's a great find on the skirt.



4HppyCamprs said:


> Hita everybody. There has been so many great outfits!! I really like seeing the outfits for boys as clothing seems so limited. I am beyond frustrated with this Christmas dress so I stopped and am surfing here. Totally ready to just rip all the seams out and forget about it. The issue is "gathering" apparently I can't do it.



So sorry to hear about your problems with gathering. I have to admit I was lazy bought myself a ruffler for gathering.



goteamwood said:


> It's funny but he actually requested it! I made the first bowling shirts for the boys and he asked for a Green Lantern one (which I still haven't made, BTW.) and then asked for Wall-E, of course, since that was fabric so hard to come by!
> 
> I too am "vintage" then! I definitely feel like it sometimes. I was in Joann fabrics the other day and a lady asked me if I thought ET was brown or grey, and she had a pattern from 1980s that was for an ET costume my mom had made for my brother when he was about 2. She sewed it up in the back though and stuffed it so we had a "life-size" ET, which was awesome. I couldn't believe this lady had the same 30+ year old pattern my mom used! Memory lane...



Oh I can't wait to see the Green Lantern shirt! Speaking of "vintage" pattern and a trip down memory lane, I found a soft book pattern from the 70's at a garage sale last year. This is a special pattern to us as DH's aunt made him a book using that pattern when he was born. DH's aunt lent me her copy a few years ago when I was making a book for a close friend's baby. I then spent $$ at that auction site for an uncut copy a couple of years ago. This pattern from the garage was in pretty good shape and the woman only charged me $1 for it. This means I can keep my "good" copy untouched when I do more books in the future.




DMGeurts said:


> *I will send you a PM...  Not sure where you are staying - but I am only 30 minutes from the MOA -and I would love to do a Dismeet!!!!   *
> 
> I've been busy doing lots of stuff...  Sewing basically non-stop...
> 
> Here's a couple of my latest projects:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're bored and want to peruse my PTR - I have more photos there - linked in my siggy, but I don't want to post too many pictures here, because I know most of you have seen them enough already.
> 
> D~



Thanks for the PM and yes I would LOVE a Dismeet! I didn't realize you live in the Twin Cities area. I responded to your message. I hope we can set something up!

Great job on the bags by the way. Too bad I didn't bring my Minnie Rosetta with me or we could have a Dis-purse meet too!



squirrel said:


> I'm looking at purchasing a previously owned serger by White and need to know what I should be looking at for a serger.
> 
> Is White a decent brand?  I know it does 3/4 thread and that each has a different colored threader.  It also has a differential feed, whatever that is.  The person is asking $50 and that's the cheapest I have seen in a year.  But I don't check Craigslist even monthly so I may have missed some.  Anything else I should know?



My first sewing machine after I moved out was an older White machine. It was a very sturdy machine (but it was 40 years old by the time I got it). Differential feed means you can adjust the stitches so it gathers or stretches the raw edge (I don't use that feature on my serger at all). I would test drive it and make sure the knife cuts the fabric cleanly. Also, ask the seller to show you how to adjust the serger to do rolled hem (if it does that). Make sure you get the instruction book or make sure you can get it off the internet. I refer to my serger instruction book from time to time still.



goteamwood said:


> So, first, here are the other two adult bowling shirts. The Wall-E his/hers were for me and hubby, these two are for my best friend and her husband who are coming with us. Until they stay in a Cars family suite with my insane almost-3-year-olds that is, they may wish to never see us again! She requested Monsters Inc. Well first she requested UP but that had ZILCH in the way of fabric and I didn't yet have the embroidery machine. So she changed to Monsters Inc, which didn't exactly have a lot more fabric. I was able to get a single Fat Quarter for like $10 on ebay. (sigh) and sort of went from there. I know it's busy, but she LOVES it and cried she was so thrilled. It's an homage to all the monsters. I love the back the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other is for her husband, who wanted Buzz, much easier to find fabric, but he wanted it a little less busy. I guess we can't all be John Lasseter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did make a couple things for myself, actually, though I have currently ruined TWO t-shirts trying to make the darn safari Minnie to go with the Mickey/Donald/Goofy I made for my sons and husband. The first time everything was all misaligned, the second time the sleeve somehow got stuck in the satin stitch and I didn't notice until it had done like an inch.
> So, I did the plain white t-shirt with the Disney Characters logo, which I love, I wish it were bigger though. I can do 5x7 but could only find this logo 4x4 which was a bummer. Anyway, I added ribbon to the sleeves and shirred the sides to gather it up a little for a little less "plain white t-shirt" look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I found this polka dot shirt at Target and put minnie on it. I made my husband a red w/ a corresponding mickey for the chef mickey breakfast our last day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And... since I can't leave well-enough alone. I had made halloween shirts for my boys way early on, hand-appliqed on those stupid rabbit skins shirts that are WAY too short and I didn't know it until they were washed. So I re-made them halloween shirts and since I was sitting around watching my embroidery machine, also whipped up these pants to go with them. The fabric I had bought on impulse a month or so ago and didn't really do anything with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, we have started packing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I am going BACK to Target to get a 3rd shirt to make for safari minnie. then I am DONE. With a capital DUH.



Those bowling shirts look fantastic! I hope your friends will appreciate the time and effort you put into them. I like how you jazzed up the white T-shirts. I am glad that you got new shirts done for the Halloween outfits. I like your idea of packing. Now only if I could fit into a suitcase...



monkeybug said:


> I've been browsing this thread during my free time today, and oh my! You ladies are amazing!
> I've been sewing on and off for a while, but just really started getting into it a little over a year ago. I am very much a beginner!! I've taught myself (thank you youtube!) what I know so far, but I'm thinking that after the holidays I'll take a few classes at our local fabric store, If for no other reason than to meet some other local sewers.
> 
> For the most part I've only sewn "crafty" things. Purses, totes, baby items...all from online tutorials too. The only thing I've ever sewn from a pattern was the Amy Butler Birdie Sling (what I currently use as my purse).
> 
> Right now I'm sewing my kids Halloween costumes. I made my daughter a detective cape and hat using a Martha tutorial (I can post pictures if anyone is interested), I'm making a bat costume for ds2, and ds3 is going to be a robot ("bot bot" as he says in 2 year old words. lol)
> 
> The problem I'm having is that I can't find any Robot costume tutorials, so I'm going to have to wing it for the first time. I bought some blue fleece, and I have plenty of felt to add details. My idea is to make him a little fleece sweater (and applique on felt dials and buttons) and a fleece hat that I can applique eyes and a mouth onto.
> Does anyone know of a good cheap (or free) online pattern for a fleece hat or sweater? Or a method to make my own?
> I thought of taking a long sleeved shirt of his, tracing it to make a pattern (adding extra for seam allowance of course), and just sewing two pieces together. Will that work?
> Thank You!



Welcome! I hope you will share pictures of your work. I am not sure if the long sleeved T-shirt method will work for the fleece. I am concerned that the armpit area will either be too bulky or be too restrictive. I haven't done much with fleece (nor kids' sized shirts) to know if that is going to work. Hopefully someone with some experience with this will chime in and help.



goteamwood said:


> I finished, finally, safari minnie. You'd never guess this was one of the toughest darn projects. I think it is just fatigue and bad luck. I was able to salvage the 1st of 2 ruined shirts by making the appliqué on felt, then attaching it to the shirt on top of mis-aligned Minnie. I actually like the way it came out better than it was before (other than the alignment issue of course) since the tan felt sort of outlines it on the dark shirt. So bad turned good. of course the thing is about an inch thick, so there's that.
> 
> Now we have to figure out how to jam all these clothes into suitcases. Now that the child is out of the suitcase and in bed.



Congrats on getting your last project done! I am sure your family will look fab every day of the trip. I hope you will get a chance to rest a bit before your trip!


----------



## ivey_family

Gah!  I had about 10 more quotes but they disappeared!  Did anyone else have trouble on page 92 of our thread?  It's all goofed up for me.

Goteamwood - A lot of them were yours.  Everything turned out great!  That Monster's Inc shirt is fabulous!  I love the business card holder, too!  Thanks for the link!  Have a great trip!

Purple Ears - you mentioned a possible new machine next year.  How exciting!  Does that mean your mortgage will be paid off then?  What an awesome accomplishment for you both!

I'm sorry I missed several others!




pyrxtc said:


> I finished my friend's daughter's dress and It came out great and was super easy. I think I might make a few more and it should be easy to resize since I only have it in a 12. This is what I used for a pattern, it's from 1976... the year I was born.
> 
> And this is the dress I made. her mom went out and got fabric without me.
> 
> Front



That turned out nice!



dianemom2 said:


> Here is the dress and pinafore that I finished today.  It is from one of my new Olabelhe patterns.  I like how it turned out.
> Front:



Gorgeous and so is the Pooh version!  I'm very jealous of your sewing speed!  You are cranking all these beautiful items out!

I've got my eye on several Olabelhe patterns next time she has a sale.  They are all so pretty!



smile5sunshine said:


> As promised, here are the pictures of my DS's bday outfit.
> 
> The pants are made from the Treasure Pockets Pants pattern found in the book "Sewing For Boys". I really like the look of them and it's fun to be able to combine fabrics. I overall liked the pattern and can't wait to make more and use some of the other patterns in the book.
> 
> Then I added a simple applique to a shirt. I ended up being lucky in that the only orange I had that matched the print happened to be knit so I didn't have to do all the satin stitching. But since I was in a rush, my "straight" stitching is anything but! HA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine



Very cute!  What sizes do the patterns in that book go up to?



dianemom2 said:


> Front of dress and pinafore:



I'll say it again - just lovely!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here is a NBC outfit I finished for Alexa this last week.  The top is the Olivia pattern.  This was the first time I had tried it.  The hood was a little funky but overall a pretty easy pattern.  The instructions stink though and if I had been a beginner, I would have been completely lost!  The skirt is one that I picked up from Once Upon a Child for $2.50!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to finish a Frankenweenie dress and shirt plus start Halloween costumes!



The whole outfit looks great!  I love the tights, too!

I'll be back in a sec with pics of a dress.
Regards,
C.


----------



## ivey_family

I finished a new version of a dress I made last year.  We're re-using our Peter Pan outfits from last year's trip, but my dd has grown out of hers.  I used the last of my PP fabric and made the dress extra large with a deep hem so she can wear it for several years.  (The kids and I wear these outfits at church a lot.)  Both are from CarlaC's Precious Dress pattern.

Last year's version:





The new version:





The skirt is two layers instead of a band of green at the bottom and I left off the ties since I just didn't have enough fabric.  I made the skirt as full as possible, but nearly had a heart attack while gathering it that it wouldn't gather tightly enough to fit.  It worked, but by millimeters!  Phew!  

Oh, I almost forgot to explain the mod I did on the sleeve bands.  (Although, I think you might have done something similar on your Meg dresses, Diane!)  the Precious Dress has a clunky sleeve band application, so instead I cut two rectangles on the bias.  The length is the same as the pattern piece, and the width is 2x desired finished width + 2x seam allowance.  Fold it in half, wrong sides together and apply to edge of sleeve after gathering.  I then stitch the seam allowance down after finishing the side seams.  Hope that makes sense.  Here's a close-up:





I'm close to being done with a Feliz which I'm excited about, though I can't say I love working with that pattern.  

Back to work I go.
Regards,
C.


----------



## PurpleEars

ivey_family said:


> Gah!  I had about 10 more quotes but they disappeared!  Did anyone else have trouble on page 92 of our thread?  It's all goofed up for me.
> 
> Purple Ears - you mentioned a possible new machine next year.  How exciting!  Does that mean your mortgage will be paid off then?  What an awesome accomplishment for you both!
> 
> I'll be back in a sec with pics of a dress.
> Regards,
> C.



I don't recall having problems on page 92. Hopefully it was just a one-time glitch.

I am impressed that you remember my "rule" prior to a new embridery machine! Actually, we paid off our mortgage earlier this year, before we left for our August trip ! I have been keeping it low key as I know we are extremely fortunate to be in this situation, to be mortage free especially given our age. No, we did not win the lottery or got an inheritance or anything like that, we just kept on putting pennies away whenever possible.



ivey_family said:


> I finished a new version of a dress I made last year.  We're re-using our Peter Pan outfits from last year's trip, but my dd has grown out of hers.  I used the last of my PP fabric and made the dress extra large with a deep hem so she can wear it for several years.  (The kids and I wear these outfits at church a lot.)  Both are from CarlaC's Precious Dress pattern.
> 
> Last year's version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is two layers instead of a band of green at the bottom and I left off the ties since I just didn't have enough fabric.  I made the skirt as full as possible, but nearly had a heart attack while gathering it that it wouldn't gather tightly enough to fit.  It worked, but by millimeters!  Phew!
> 
> I'm close to being done with a Feliz which I'm excited about, though I can't say I love working with that pattern.
> 
> Back to work I go.
> Regards,
> C.



The new dress looks beautiful! I hope she will get a few years of wear out of it. I am glad that I am not the only one who wears Disney customs to church . 

Your DD has grown a lot since the first picture was taken! She looks so beautiful! I can't wait to see pictures of your Feliz!


----------



## dianemom2

monkeybug said:


> I've been sewing on and off for a while, but just really started getting into it a little over a year ago. I am very much a beginner!! I've taught myself (thank you youtube!) what I know so far, but I'm thinking that after the holidays I'll take a few classes at our local fabric store, If for no other reason than to meet some other local sewers.
> 
> I bought some blue fleece, and I have plenty of felt to add details. My idea is to make him a little fleece sweater (and applique on felt dials and buttons) and a fleece hat that I can applique eyes and a mouth onto.
> Does anyone know of a good cheap (or free) online pattern for a fleece hat or sweater? Or a method to make my own?
> I thought of taking a long sleeved shirt of his, tracing it to make a pattern (adding extra for seam allowance of course), and just sewing two pieces together. Will that work?
> Thank You!


Hi and welcome to the group.  Although fleece is pretty thick, it isn't too hard to work with because it doesn't unravel or fray.  You could make your own pattern by tracing a long sleeved shirt but a sweatshirt would be better because it will be looser fitting.  You don't want to cut it too tight because you want room for clothing under the fleece sweater.  Simplicity has a pretty good fleece jacket pattern that I've used a few times if you decide that you want to buy a pattern.  I don't recall seeing any tutorials on-line but somebody else might know of one.




VBAndrea said:


> I forgot when your girls are going to Dis, but are they allowing you to make them anything?  I would think they'd wear an appliqued t for Dis.


The girls are going in December.  They wanted me to make them a shirt with the glow in the dark material and thread that I bought recently.  I already made them and they came out cute.  I asked if they wanted anything else and they said no.  My younger dd has two shirts that I made her last year.  Those still fit her so she will take them and they both have a couple of Disney shirts that they bought at Forever 21 so they have plenty to wear for the week they are there.



squirrel said:


> Thanks!  I'll ask about the rolled hem and coverstitch and how easy/hard it is to switch to.  Thanks for the tip about bringing some of my own fabric to test with.
> 
> Here is a similar one to the one I'm looking at purchasing http://www.ebay.com/itm/WHITE-POWERLOCK-7934WD-Differential-Four-Thread-Serger-4-/260879565865  It does a rolled hem and switching between the two is easy he said.  It was serviced within the year and his wife upgraded to a newer model that's why it's being sold.  I'm going to see it on Friday evening.


It looks like a nice machine.  Good luck!



goteamwood said:


> . I was able to salvage the 1st of 2 ruined shirts by making the appliqué on felt, then attaching it to the shirt on top of mis-aligned Minnie. I actually like the way it came out better than it was before (other than the alignment issue of course) since the tan felt sort of outlines it on the dark shirt. So bad turned good. of course the thing is about an inch thick, so there's that.


That turned out well.  I'm glad you were able to salvage one of the ruined shirts.  You certainly can't tell from the picture that there is anything under the patch.



ivey_family said:


> I finished a new version of a dress I made last year.  We're re-using our Peter Pan outfits from last year's trip, but my dd has grown out of hers.  I used the last of my PP fabric and made the dress extra large with a deep hem so she can wear it for several years.  (The kids and I wear these outfits at church a lot.)  Both are from CarlaC's Precious Dress pattern.
> 
> Last year's version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is two layers instead of a band of green at the bottom and I left off the ties since I just didn't have enough fabric.  I made the skirt as full as possible, but nearly had a heart attack while gathering it that it wouldn't gather tightly enough to fit.  It worked, but by millimeters!  Phew!
> 
> Oh, I almost forgot to explain the mod I did on the sleeve bands.  (Although, I think you might have done something similar on your Meg dresses, Diane!)  the Precious Dress has a clunky sleeve band application, so instead I cut two rectangles on the bias.  The length is the same as the pattern piece, and the width is 2x desired finished width + 2x seam allowance.  Fold it in half, wrong sides together and apply to edge of sleeve after gathering.  I then stitch the seam allowance down after finishing the side seams.  Hope that makes sense.  Here's a close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C.


The Peter Pan dress turned out great!  I love the pictures showing last year and this year.  Your dd has grown and changed so much.  Last year she was a baby and this year she is a little girl!  It is smart to make the dress so that she has room to grow into it.  It is such a pretty dress and you don't want her to outgrow it too quickly.

I did do the sleeves on the Meg dress just the same way.  The Olabelhe directions had you attach the sleeve band on one end, turn it up and then HAND sew it into place.  There was no way that I was hand sewing it so I made the exact same modification you made.   The sewing isn't quite as beautifully finished but it is a lot more practical!  One thing I have learned from the Olabelhe patterns is to do the hand pleating instead of gathering.  It seems to work especially well on those thicker, two layered skirts and I think that the finished product looks very attractive that way.


----------



## disneychic2

goteamwood said:


> So, first, here are the other two adult bowling shirts. The Wall-E his/hers were for me and hubby, these two are for my best friend and her husband who are coming with us. Until they stay in a Cars family suite with my insane almost-3-year-olds that is, they may wish to never see us again! She requested Monsters Inc. Well first she requested UP but that had ZILCH in the way of fabric and I didn't yet have the embroidery machine. So she changed to Monsters Inc, which didn't exactly have a lot more fabric. I was able to get a single Fat Quarter for like $10 on ebay. (sigh) and sort of went from there. I know it's busy, but she LOVES it and cried she was so thrilled. It's an homage to all the monsters. I love the back the best.
> 
> I did make a couple things for myself, actually, though I have currently ruined TWO t-shirts trying to make the darn safari Minnie to go with the Mickey/Donald/Goofy I made for my sons and husband. The first time everything was all misaligned, the second time the sleeve somehow got stuck in the satin stitch and I didn't notice until it had done like an inch.
> So, I did the plain white t-shirt with the Disney Characters logo, which I love, I wish it were bigger though. I can do 5x7 but could only find this logo 4x4 which was a bummer. Anyway, I added ribbon to the sleeves and shirred the sides to gather it up a little for a little less "plain white t-shirt" look.
> 
> lso I found this polka dot shirt at Target and put minnie on it. I made my husband a red w/ a corresponding mickey for the chef mickey breakfast our last day.
> 
> And... since I can't leave well-enough alone. I had made halloween shirts for my boys way early on, hand-appliqed on those stupid rabbit skins shirts that are WAY too short and I didn't know it until they were washed. So I re-made them halloween shirts and since I was sitting around watching my embroidery machine, also whipped up these pants to go with them. The fabric I had bought on impulse a month or so ago and didn't really do anything with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, we have started packing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I am going BACK to Target to get a 3rd shirt to make for safari minnie. then I am DONE. With a capital DUH.



All your things are wonderful! The bowling shirts for your friends turned out great! Love the polka dot shirt with Minnie! The boys shirts and pants are adorable and your packing method is awesome!



goteamwood said:


> I finished, finally, safari minnie. You'd never guess this was one of the toughest darn projects. I think it is just fatigue and bad luck. I was able to salvage the 1st of 2 ruined shirts by making the appliqué on felt, then attaching it to the shirt on top of mis-aligned Minnie. I actually like the way it came out better than it was before (other than the alignment issue of course) since the tan felt sort of outlines it on the dark shirt. So bad turned good. of course the thing is about an inch thick, so there's that.
> 
> Now we have to figure out how to jam all these clothes into suitcases. Now that the child is out of the suitcase and in bed.



You crack me up! In your own mind, things are going crazy and not turning out and yet your things are all fantastic! You are quite the seamstress, whether you think so or not! Welcome to the crazy world of seeing outfits out of practically nothing and always having visions of "I could make that" swimming in your head. It's a sickness that has no cure. You'll see.

Have a magical trip!!



ivey_family said:


> Gah!  I had about 10 more quotes but they disappeared!  Did anyone else have trouble on page 92 of our thread?  It's all goofed up for me.
> 
> regards,
> C.



I don't know if it was page 92, and I didn't lose quotes, but lost the comments I had typed under the quotes. Sorry Sunshine and Diane! But I retyped them in an edit. 



ivey_family said:


> I finished a new version of a dress I made last year.  We're re-using our Peter Pan outfits from last year's trip, but my dd has grown out of hers.  I used the last of my PP fabric and made the dress extra large with a deep hem so she can wear it for several years.  (The kids and I wear these outfits at church a lot.)  Both are from CarlaC's Precious Dress pattern.
> 
> 
> The new version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm close to being done with a Feliz which I'm excited about, though I can't say I love working with that pattern.
> 
> Back to work I go.
> Regards,
> C.



The dress is beautiful and so is your daughter! Enjoy sewing for her while she's young. So many fabulous patterns and fabrics and ideas for little girls! I'm looking forward to seeing your Feliz, since I have absolutely no idea what it is!


----------



## ivey_family

PurpleEars said:


> I am impressed that you remember my "rule" prior to a new embridery machine! Actually, we paid off our mortgage earlier this year, before we left for our August trip ! I have been keeping it low key as I know we are extremely fortunate to be in this situation, to be mortage free especially given our age. No, we did not win the lottery or got an inheritance or anything like that, we just kept on putting pennies away whenever possible.



That is wonderful, Flora!  Congratulations to you and your husband for such discipline.  I hope you'll treat yourself to an amazing machine after such hard work!!



dianemom2 said:


> I did do the sleeves on the Meg dress just the same way.  The Olabelhe directions had you attach the sleeve band on one end, turn it up and then HAND sew it into place.  There was no way that I was hand sewing it so I made the exact same modification you made.   The sewing isn't quite as beautifully finished but it is a lot more practical!  One thing I have learned from the Olabelhe patterns is to do the hand pleating instead of gathering.  It seems to work especially well on those thicker, two layered skirts and I think that the finished product looks very attractive that way.



I avoid that kind of hand sewing unless it's an heirloom item.   I'm slow enough as is!  I have done sleeve bands that way on christening gowns.  I had to go back and examine your Meg dresses for the pleats.  That IS a very pretty look!



disneychic2 said:


> The dress is beautiful and so is your daughter! Enjoy sewing for her while she's young. So many fabulous patterns and fabrics and ideas for little girls! I'm looking forward to seeing your Feliz, since I have absolutely no idea what it is!



The Feliz is a Farbenmix pattern found in the Sewing Clothes Kids Love book.  It used to be used a lot more frequently around here, but I think the Funktional Threads Grace pattern has eclipsed it recently.

Regards,
C.


----------



## DMGeurts

Thanks for all the compliments on my bags everyone!  



goteamwood said:


> I finished, finally, safari minnie. You'd never guess this was one of the toughest darn projects. I think it is just fatigue and bad luck. I was able to salvage the 1st of 2 ruined shirts by making the appliqué on felt, then attaching it to the shirt on top of mis-aligned Minnie. I actually like the way it came out better than it was before (other than the alignment issue of course) since the tan felt sort of outlines it on the dark shirt. So bad turned good. of course the thing is about an inch thick, so there's that.
> 
> Now we have to figure out how to jam all these clothes into suitcases. Now that the child is out of the suitcase and in bed.



I think this was a great save!  It turned out fabulous!



PurpleEars said:


> Thanks for the PM and yes I would LOVE a Dismeet! I didn't realize you live in the Twin Cities area. I responded to your message. I hope we can set something up!
> 
> Great job on the bags by the way. Too bad I didn't bring my Minnie Rosetta with me or we could have a Dis-purse meet too!



Bummer about not bringing your Minnie bag...  Super excited to do a Dismeet this week though!



ivey_family said:


> I finished a new version of a dress I made last year.  We're re-using our Peter Pan outfits from last year's trip, but my dd has grown out of hers.  I used the last of my PP fabric and made the dress extra large with a deep hem so she can wear it for several years.  (The kids and I wear these outfits at church a lot.)  Both are from CarlaC's Precious Dress pattern.
> 
> Last year's version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is two layers instead of a band of green at the bottom and I left off the ties since I just didn't have enough fabric.  I made the skirt as full as possible, but nearly had a heart attack while gathering it that it wouldn't gather tightly enough to fit.  It worked, but by millimeters!  Phew!
> 
> Oh, I almost forgot to explain the mod I did on the sleeve bands.  (Although, I think you might have done something similar on your Meg dresses, Diane!)  the Precious Dress has a clunky sleeve band application, so instead I cut two rectangles on the bias.  The length is the same as the pattern piece, and the width is 2x desired finished width + 2x seam allowance.  Fold it in half, wrong sides together and apply to edge of sleeve after gathering.  I then stitch the seam allowance down after finishing the side seams.  Hope that makes sense.  Here's a close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm close to being done with a Feliz which I'm excited about, though I can't say I love working with that pattern.
> 
> Back to work I go.
> Regards,
> C.



I cannot believe how big your dd has gotten, she is just precious!  I love the dress too - I've been hoarding that same fabric, and dd just got a cool peter pan shirt at Target yesterday...  Hmmm...  I see a cute wrap skirt with that fabric for our trip in the future.  

D~


----------



## smile5sunshine

goteamwood said:


> I finished, finally, safari minnie. You'd never guess this was one of the toughest darn projects. I think it is just fatigue and bad luck. I was able to salvage the 1st of 2 ruined shirts by making the appliqué on felt, then attaching it to the shirt on top of mis-aligned Minnie. I actually like the way it came out better than it was before (other than the alignment issue of course) since the tan felt sort of outlines it on the dark shirt. So bad turned good. of course the thing is about an inch thick, so there's that.
> 
> Now we have to figure out how to jam all these clothes into suitcases. Now that the child is out of the suitcase and in bed.



She looks great! 

Packing room saving tip: ROLL your clothes! Seriously, they take up much less room this way. And don't forget you can stuff your shoes will clothes to fill them up too!



ivey_family said:


> Very cute!  What sizes do the patterns in that book go up to?
> Regards,
> C.



A few of the patterns only go up to 24 months but the MAJORITY of them go up to a size 7/8. HTH!



ivey_family said:


> I finished a new version of a dress I made last year.  We're re-using our Peter Pan outfits from last year's trip, but my dd has grown out of hers.  I used the last of my PP fabric and made the dress extra large with a deep hem so she can wear it for several years.  (The kids and I wear these outfits at church a lot.)  Both are from CarlaC's Precious Dress pattern.
> 
> Last year's version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is two layers instead of a band of green at the bottom and I left off the ties since I just didn't have enough fabric.  I made the skirt as full as possible, but nearly had a heart attack while gathering it that it wouldn't gather tightly enough to fit.  It worked, but by millimeters!  Phew!
> 
> Oh, I almost forgot to explain the mod I did on the sleeve bands.  (Although, I think you might have done something similar on your Meg dresses, Diane!)  the Precious Dress has a clunky sleeve band application, so instead I cut two rectangles on the bias.  The length is the same as the pattern piece, and the width is 2x desired finished width + 2x seam allowance.  Fold it in half, wrong sides together and apply to edge of sleeve after gathering.  I then stitch the seam allowance down after finishing the side seams.  Hope that makes sense.  Here's a close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm close to being done with a Feliz which I'm excited about, though I can't say I love working with that pattern.
> 
> Back to work I go.
> Regards,
> C.



OH I remember when you posted this dress last year! I loved it then and I love it still! You are such a smart mama making it bigger so she can wear it for a few years. And just so you know my girls wear all their Disney customs all the time to church (and anywhere else!). I didn't think they would, especially my older two (almost9&7) but they have totally surprised me!



PurpleEars said:


> I am impressed that you remember my "rule" prior to a new embridery machine! Actually, we paid off our mortgage earlier this year, before we left for our August trip ! I have been keeping it low key as I know we are extremely fortunate to be in this situation, to be mortage free especially given our age. No, we did not win the lottery or got an inheritance or anything like that, we just kept on putting pennies away whenever possible.



WOO HOO and CONGRATULATIONS!!!! And while I agree that you ARE fortunate, please don't deny us all the opportunity to rejoice WITH you! Well done!



DMGeurts said:


> These are so cute Sunshine!!!  Your DS is adorable too!!!
> 
> In all honesty, I didn't learn over night, well - sort of, but lots of  and   and  and   and   and   and   happened first.
> 
> I've been busy doing lots of stuff...  Sewing basically non-stop...
> 
> Here's a couple of my latest projects:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're bored and want to peruse my PTR - I have more photos there - linked in my siggy, but I don't want to post too many pictures here, because I know most of you have seen them enough already.
> 
> D~




Thank you for the sweet comments on my son.

LOL! I thought you'd like that. I enjoyed your rendition of the learning process! HA!

And I don't care how many times I see them I LOOOOOOOOOVE seeing your bags (and anything else you happen to make!).



goteamwood said:


>



You.Are.KILLING.ME!!!!!!!

I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE the Monster's shirt! EVERY design element is FABULOUS! I would have cried too if someone gave me that! 

AND LOL about the John Lasseter comment! HA! The Buzz shirt came out very nice too, but he is going to be eclipsed by his wife!

Sorry that the Disney embroidery was so small. It still looks good and I love the ribbon detail you added to the sleeves.

The Polka dot minnie is super cute too! I'm so glad that you were able to save the other Minnie shirt and that you have some cute things to wear yourself

WOO HOO for PACKING! (Look! A stow-away! )



monkeybug said:


> Right now I'm sewing my kids Halloween costumes. I made my daughter a detective cape and hat using a Martha tutorial (I can post pictures if anyone is interested), I'm making a bat costume for ds2, and ds3 is going to be a robot ("bot bot" as he says in 2 year old words. lol)
> 
> The problem I'm having is that I can't find any Robot costume tutorials, so I'm going to have to wing it for the first time. I bought some blue fleece, and I have plenty of felt to add details. My idea is to make him a little fleece sweater (and applique on felt dials and buttons) and a fleece hat that I can applique eyes and a mouth onto.
> Does anyone know of a good cheap (or free) online pattern for a fleece hat or sweater? Or a method to make my own?
> I thought of taking a long sleeved shirt of his, tracing it to make a pattern (adding extra for seam allowance of course), and just sewing two pieces together. Will that work?
> Thank You!



Please post pictures of the things you have made! we would LOVE to see them.

I think your idea for the Robot costume is good. Or at least it's probably the way I would approach it.

Fleece is pretty easy to work with. Are you wanting more like a sweatshirt or like a zip-up type sweater? 

For the sweatshirt kind, you can just trace around any other sweatshirt or tee shirt and add some extra room on the sides for "ease"

For a zip up you can try the method here: http://www.craftinessisnotoptional.com/2012/09/rainbow-dash-costume-hoodie.html



disneychic2 said:


> I don't know which is more adorable, the outfit or the child!!



Thank you! You are too sweet!

Hope everyone has a fantastic day!
Sunshine


----------



## ivey_family

DMGeurts said:


> I cannot believe how big your dd has gotten, she is just precious!  I love the dress too - I've been hoarding that same fabric, and dd just got a cool peter pan shirt at Target yesterday...  Hmmm...  I see a cute wrap skirt with that fabric for our trip in the future.
> 
> D~



Thank you, D!  Oh, a PP shirt?  Was it by any chance from the women's dept?  I could use a new shirt to go with my skirt.  A wrap skirt sounds great for your dd!



smile5sunshine said:


> A few of the patterns only go up to 24 months but the MAJORITY of them go up to a size 7/8. HTH!
> 
> 
> 
> OH I remember when you posted this dress last year! I loved it then and I love it still! You are such a smart mama making it bigger so she can wear it for a few years. And just so you know my girls wear all their Disney customs all the time to church (and anywhere else!). I didn't think they would, especially my older two (almost9&7) but they have totally surprised me!
> 
> 
> Sunshine



Thanks for the info on the book.  I checked it out on Amazon.  There are some cute pattern ideas.  I may put that on my wishlist.

Ok, so we've got your girls, Flora and my group that wear their customs to church.  Anyone else?   

Regards,
C.


----------



## Tami0220

Help, I need your help! I have a Brother 2003D embroidery sewing machine. The shop where I go for service has a 2011 Quattro D gently used for $5K with a ton of extras. List is probably $10K for everything. Do any of you have this machine? It does so much more than mine. I presently use 3 1/2 disks this has USB, auto thread, cuts jump threads, larger embroidery area, deeper throat, I think it can sew with the embroider hoop attached


----------



## DMGeurts

ivey_family said:


> Thank you, D!  Oh, a PP shirt?  Was it by any chance from the women's dept?  I could use a new shirt to go with my skirt.  A wrap skirt sounds great for your dd!
> Regards,
> C.



Actually it was...  On the 70% off rack too...  

D~


----------



## GrammytoMany

I finally caught up looking through the pages... Just want to say "CUTE, CUTE, CUTE"... 

Sheila


----------



## dianemom2

ivey_family said:


> That is wonderful, Flora!  Congratulations to you and your husband for such discipline.  I hope you'll treat yourself to an amazing machine after such hard work!!
> 
> 
> It used to be used a lot more frequently around here, but I think the Funktional Threads Grace pattern has eclipsed it recently.


I agree that Flora deserves a HUGE round of applause for paying off her mortgage.  Way to go Flora!

Have you seen the new Lauren pattern from Funktional Threads?  It seems to be equally as popular as the Grace pattern already.  It is a very cute pattern.  She just released it on her FB page but I don't think it is on any of the other sites yet.



DMGeurts said:


> ...dd just got a cool peter pan shirt at Target yesterday...


Now I am going to have to go and check out our Target for those!  My husband isn't going to be too happy because I can NEVER stick to my shopping list when I go to Target.



Tami0220 said:


> Help, I need your help! I have a Brother 2003D embroidery sewing machine. The shop where I go for service has a 2011 Quattro D gently used for $5K with a ton of extras. List is probably $10K for everything. Do any of you have this machine? It does so much more than mine. I presently use 3 1/2 disks this has USB, auto thread, cuts jump threads, larger embroidery area, deeper throat, I think it can sew with the embroider hoop attached


I have a Babylock Ellageo 3, which I understand is the twin of your Brother 2003D.  I just upgraded to a new-to-me Brother Innovis 4000D.  I really like it quite a bit.  It does cut the jump threads, has a USB and has the automatic threader.  I am very happy with the new  machine.  The Quattro should have quite a few additional features over the Innovis since it is a few years old already.  From what I understand, you can't sew with the embroidery hoop attached but you can sew with the embroidery unit on the machine.  If you used your 2003D a lot, then I am sure you will love the Quattro even more.  Who doesn't love bells and whistles???


----------



## ivey_family

DMGeurts said:
			
		

> Actually it was...  On the 70% off rack too...
> 
> D~



Well, I ran over there, but all they had was a Lost Boys shirt with a split back.  Too trendy and pink for my needs, but your girls may like it, Diane!  There was a Thumper one too, btw.

I did find a cute knit dress for dd that I intend to embroider on.  Nope, I can't stay on list at Target either.  

Yes, I've seen the Lauren dress and am on her FB page.  I just haven't bought them yet.  

Regards,
C.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Love the Lauren dress. Will need to get this soon!


Well here is DD2's Halloween costume. Had trouble with the Jessie applique, her pants should've been white, but it said black. Oh well. We are going to pumpkin patch tomorrow, so it will have to do.


----------



## PurpleEars

ivey_family said:


> That is wonderful, Flora!  Congratulations to you and your husband for such discipline.  I hope you'll treat yourself to an amazing machine after such hard work!!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Awww thanks. I guess we just did the little things that added up. I have been researching different machines. We will probably wait until the next time DH or I go to the States to buy it to take advantage of the lower prices.



DMGeurts said:


> Bummer about not bringing your Minnie bag...  Super excited to do a Dismeet this week though!
> 
> I cannot believe how big your dd has gotten, she is just precious!  I love the dress too - I've been hoarding that same fabric, and dd just got a cool peter pan shirt at Target yesterday...  Hmmm...  I see a cute wrap skirt with that fabric for our trip in the future.
> 
> D~



I am super excited about the meet too! I think I am going to visit the Target store here sometime tomorrow to see if I can find this Peter Pan shirt!



smile5sunshine said:


> WOO HOO and CONGRATULATIONS!!!! And while I agree that you ARE fortunate, please don't deny us all the opportunity to rejoice WITH you! Well done!
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a fantastic day!
> Sunshine



Thanks. I will make sure that I share my happy dance when I get the new machine! 



Tami0220 said:


> Help, I need your help! I have a Brother 2003D embroidery sewing machine. The shop where I go for service has a 2011 Quattro D gently used for $5K with a ton of extras. List is probably $10K for everything. Do any of you have this machine? It does so much more than mine. I presently use 3 1/2 disks this has USB, auto thread, cuts jump threads, larger embroidery area, deeper throat, I think it can sew with the embroider hoop attached



I think you should go for a test drive and see if you like it. I would probably upgrade if I were in your shoes and had the money available.



dianemom2 said:


> I agree that Flora deserves a HUGE round of applause for paying off her mortgage.  Way to go Flora!
> 
> Have you seen the new Lauren pattern from Funktional Threads?  It seems to be equally as popular as the Grace pattern already.  It is a very cute pattern.  She just released it on her FB page but I don't think it is on any of the other sites yet.



Thanks  I am still shocked that we managed to pull it off really. I will have to check out the Lauren pattern. Maybe it would be good for a future Give?



BabyRapunzel said:


> Well here is DD2's Halloween costume. Had trouble with the Jessie applique, her pants should've been white, but it said black. Oh well. We are going to pumpkin patch tomorrow, so it will have to do.



I wouldn't have noticed the pants if you didn't point it out. It's not like my Bullseye with the grass stained hooves!


----------



## goteamwood

BabyRapunzel said:


> Love the Lauren dress. Will need to get this soon!
> 
> 
> Well here is DD2's Halloween costume. Had trouble with the Jessie applique, her pants should've been white, but it said black. Oh well. We are going to pumpkin patch tomorrow, so it will have to do.



Very cute! I think the appliqué is fine, it's like a zebra: white on black or black on white. I wouldn't have noticed if you hadn't mentioned it. Now if it had been pink on yellow or something...

I am glad to say we are all packed and I managed to get everything into one large and 2 small suitcases. I did have to spread out stuff into the boys backpacks, so there is a potential they will be tipping over backward in the airport. I totally made them carry their own pullups, wipes, spare clothing and snacks. In addition to coloring books and some misc surprises. I mean, they are almost 3, they should start chipping in, right? I got everything packed and realized I forgot to pull out an outfit for them to wear on the plane and for our checkin day. And no I didn't go make another! I just dug thru and sat on the suitcase again to get it closed.

The boys and I spent the morning at the pumpkin patch with some other twin families, a total of 7 sets of twins 2-3 years old. I am beyond exhausted. My kids ate their weight in cider donuts, and even asked if there would be donuts at WDW? I promised them there would be plenty of treats. (Birthday cake for breakfast, anyone?) I only lost track of my kids a dozen or so times and had only one small incident where one climbed into, and I am not making this up, the alpaca pen. Sigh. SO GLAD we are bringing two extra adults with us to Disney. A 2:1 adult:tot ratio might just help us survive. I am probably not gonna be around here for the next week or so but if you're interested I will be posting on FB and my family blog go team wood dot com. I'll be back to post action shots when we're back.

Jen


----------



## babynala

I am sorry but I am missing a bunch of quotes. Everyone was been posting some great things. 

Shannon, the outfit you made for your DD is so cute.

Cheryl, the slip cover came out great. You should definitely get an invite out of that.

And that captain hook is so cute.



			
				goteamwood said:
			
		

> I finished, finally, safari minnie. You'd never guess this was one of the toughest darn projects. I think it is just fatigue and bad luck. I was able to salvage the 1st of 2 ruined shirts by making the appliqué on felt, then attaching it to the shirt on top of mis-aligned Minnie. I actually like the way it came out better than it was before (other than the alignment issue of course) since the tan felt sort of outlines it on the dark shirt. So bad turned good. of course the thing is about an inch thick, ]


I absolutely love all of the things you have made. The wall-e shirts are so cool. I have that same fabric too but I love the way you used it. The monsters inc is my absolute favorite.  Love the b-day outfits



			
				ivey_family said:
			
		

> I finished a new version of a dress I made last year.  We're re-using our Peter Pan outfits from last year's trip, but my dd has grown out of hers.  I used the last of my PP fabric and made the dress extra large with a deep hem so she can wear it for several years.  (The kids and I wear these outfits at church a lot.)  Both are from CarlaC's Precious Dress pattern.
> 
> Last year's version:
> 
> The new version:
> 
> The skirt is two layers instead of a band of green at the bottom and I left off the ties since I just didn't have enough fabric.  I made the skirt as full as possible, but nearly had a heart attack while gathering it that it wouldn't gather tightly enough to fit.  It worked, but by millimeters!  Phew!
> 
> Oh, I almost forgot to explain the mod I did on the sleeve bands.  (Although, I think you might have done something similar on your Meg dresses, Diane!)  the Precious Dress has a clunky sleeve band application, so instead I cut two rectangles on the bias.  The length is the same as the pattern piece, and the width is 2x desired finished width + 2x seam allowance.  Fold it in half, wrong sides together and apply to edge of sleeve after gathering.  I then stitch the seam allowance down after finishing the side seams.  Hope that makes sense.  Here's a close-up:
> 
> I'm close to being done with a Feliz which I'm excited about, though I can't say I love working with that pattern.
> 
> Back to work I go.
> Regards,
> C.


Oh my, your DD has gotten so big. Love the new dress and thanks for the tip on the sleeves. I REFUSE to hand sew. 



			
				PurpleEars said:
			
		

> I don't recall having problems on page 92. Hopefully it was just a one-time glitch.
> 
> I am impressed that you remember my "rule" prior to a new embridery machine! Actually, we paid off our mortgage earlier this year, before we left for our August trip ! I have been keeping it low key as I know we are extremely fortunate to be in this situation, to be mortage free especially given our age. No, we did not win the lottery or got an inheritance or anything like that, we just kept on putting pennies away whenever possible.
> 
> The new dress looks beautiful! I hope she will get a few years of wear out of it. I am glad that I am not the only one who wears Disney customs to church .
> 
> Your DD has grown a lot since the first picture was taken! She looks so beautiful! I can't wait to see pictures of your Feliz!


Flora - congrats on paying off your mortgage. That is an accomplishment that deserves celebrating. You will be on your way to a new machine in no time.



			
				BabyRapunzel said:
			
		

> Love the Lauren dress. Will need to get this soon!
> 
> Well here is DD2's Halloween costume. Had trouble with the Jessie applique, her pants should've been white, but it said black. Oh well. We are going to pumpkin patch tomorrow, so it will have to do.


Cute. My DD was Jessie one year and I still love all Jessie's.


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

This is the outfit that has taught me so much and caused me lots and lots of frustration but it is finally finished and my DD looks so stinking cute in it that it was all worth it! The legs are the same length and the arms match in real life!! I promise 

Love the Jessie outfit and I totally agree that it is like a zebra with the black and white or white and black.


----------



## Adi12982

GrammytoMany said:


> I finally caught up looking through the pages... Just want to say "CUTE, CUTE, CUTE"...
> 
> Sheila



Way to go!  Last time I was caught up was 3 years ago, right before my daughter was born. LOL!


----------



## DMGeurts

dianemom2 said:


> I agree that Flora deserves a HUGE round of applause for paying off her mortgage.  Way to go Flora!
> 
> Have you seen the new Lauren pattern from Funktional Threads?  It seems to be equally as popular as the Grace pattern already.  It is a very cute pattern.  She just released it on her FB page but I don't think it is on any of the other sites yet.
> 
> 
> Now I am going to have to go and check out our Target for those!  My husband isn't going to be too happy because I can NEVER stick to my shopping list when I go to Target.
> 
> 
> I have a Babylock Ellageo 3, which I understand is the twin of your Brother 2003D.  I just upgraded to a new-to-me Brother Innovis 4000D.  I really like it quite a bit.  It does cut the jump threads, has a USB and has the automatic threader.  I am very happy with the new  machine.  The Quattro should have quite a few additional features over the Innovis since it is a few years old already.  From what I understand, you can't sew with the embroidery hoop attached but you can sew with the embroidery unit on the machine.  If you used your 2003D a lot, then I am sure you will love the Quattro even more.  Who doesn't love bells and whistles???



LOL  They had lots of cute shirts on clearance...  I know - I have to go to Target today too...  



ivey_family said:


> Well, I ran over there, but all they had was a Lost Boys shirt with a split back.  Too trendy and pink for my needs, but your girls may like it, Diane!  There was a Thumper one too, btw.
> 
> I did find a cute knit dress for dd that I intend to embroider on.  Nope, I can't stay on list at Target either.
> 
> Yes, I've seen the Lauren dress and am on her FB page.  I just haven't bought them yet.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Yah - I didn't tell you about those, but my oldest dd got The Lost Boys one (it's so sinkin' cute), and she got the Thumper one, and one other too, oh - there was a Chessire Cat one.  I think I paid $15 total for all 4 shirts.  My youngest really wants the Lost Boys one - that one is just adorable...  I agree, not sure about the split back, but they just wear tank tops under them (they wear tanks under everything).



BabyRapunzel said:


> Love the Lauren dress. Will need to get this soon!
> 
> 
> Well here is DD2's Halloween costume. Had trouble with the Jessie applique, her pants should've been white, but it said black. Oh well. We are going to pumpkin patch tomorrow, so it will have to do.



This turned out precious!



PurpleEars said:


> I am super excited about the meet too! I think I am going to visit the Target store here sometime tomorrow to see if I can find this Peter Pan shirt!



I can't wait to meet up either!  It will be so fun!!!



4HppyCamprs said:


> This is the outfit that has taught me so much and caused me lots and lots of frustration but it is finally finished and my DD looks so stinking cute in it that it was all worth it! The legs are the same length and the arms match in real life!! I promise
> 
> Love the Jessie outfit and I totally agree that it is like a zebra with the black and white or white and black.



Great job!!!  I love the fabrics you chose!



Adi12982 said:


> Way to go!  Last time I was caught up was 3 years ago, right before my daughter was born. LOL!



LOL Adi...  I feel your pain - I am almost never caught up over here anymore.

D~


----------



## disneychic2

ivey_family said:


> Well, I ran over there, but all they had was a Lost Boys shirt with a split back.  Too trendy and pink for my needs, but your girls may like it, Diane!  There was a Thumper one too, btw.
> 
> I did find a cute knit dress for dd that I intend to embroider on.  *Nope, I can't stay on list at Target either.  *
> 
> Yes, I've seen the Lauren dress and am on her FB page.  I just haven't bought them yet.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



List???? Someone makes a list for Target??? 

And thanks for the explanation of the pattern name.



BabyRapunzel said:


> Love the Lauren dress. Will need to get this soon!
> 
> 
> Well here is DD2's Halloween costume. Had trouble with the Jessie applique, her pants should've been white, but it said black. Oh well. We are going to pumpkin patch tomorrow, so it will have to do.



This is adorable! Love it!



4HppyCamprs said:


> This is the outfit that has taught me so much and caused me lots and lots of frustration but it is finally finished and my DD looks so stinking cute in it that it was all worth it! The legs are the same length and the arms match in real life!! I promise
> 
> Love the Jessie outfit and I totally agree that it is like a zebra with the black and white or white and black.



Sorry it gave you so much trouble, but it turned out beautifully! Next one will go easier, I promise! Great job!


----------



## dianemom2

ivey_family said:


> Well, I ran over there, but all they had was a Lost Boys shirt with a split back.  Too trendy and pink for my needs, but your girls may like it, Diane!  There was a Thumper one too, btw.



Well, I am planning to head over to our Target to check out the shirts after I make my side dish for tonight's pot luck dinner.  The pink/split back sounds right up my middle schoolers' alley!  I can definitely understand why you didn't like it as an adult though.



BabyRapunzel said:


>


That turned out just great!  I also agree that I'd never notice that you did the pants black with white spots instead of white with black spots.  Nobody else will ever notice either.  Especially on a moving child!  I have had the exact same materials for ages, planning to make an Insa skirt just like that but it keeps getting pushed to the back burner.  



PurpleEars said:


> Awww thanks. I guess we just did the little things that added up. I have been researching different machines. We will probably wait until the next time DH or I go to the States to buy it to take advantage of the lower prices.
> 
> I will have to check out the Lauren pattern. Maybe it would be good for a future Give?


What machine do you think you will end up purchasing?  Are you going to buy something brand new or something that is new to you?  So far, I am very happy with my new to me machine and I feel like I saved so much money over the cost of the brand new one.  It was so much fun to play with the new machines at the Expo though.  Maybe you can find a way to combine going to the Sewing Expo when it is in Orlando with a trip to Disney.  Wouldn't that be wonderful!



4HppyCamprs said:


>


That is an adorable dress!  It looks great!  Sorry that it gave  you such a hard time but think of everything you learned by sewing it.  And where did you find that adorable Hello Kitty fabric?



DMGeurts said:


> Yah - I didn't tell you about those, but my oldest dd got The Lost Boys one (it's so sinkin' cute), and she got the Thumper one, and one other too, oh - there was a Chessire Cat one.  I think I paid $15 total for all 4 shirts.  My youngest really wants the Lost Boys one - that one is just adorable...  I agree, not sure about the split back, but they just wear tank tops under them (they wear tanks under everything).


I guess I will have to look to see what our Target  has left.  I agree that the kids wear tank tops under everything!  In fact, one of the things I will be looking for at Target is some replacement tank tops.  My girls really like those Sugar Lips tanks but they are quite a bit more expensive than the regular tank tops.


----------



## ivey_family

BabyRapunzel said:


> Well here is DD2's Halloween costume. Had trouble with the Jessie applique, her pants should've been white, but it said black. Oh well. We are going to pumpkin patch tomorrow, so it will have to do.




She is just adorable!  Love those boots, too!



4HppyCamprs said:


> This is the outfit that has taught me so much and caused me lots and lots of frustration but it is finally finished and my DD looks so stinking cute in it that it was all worth it! The legs are the same length and the arms match in real life!! I promise



Very cute!  Do we get to see a modeled pic?  



dianemom2 said:


> Well, I am planning to head over to our Target to check out the shirts after I make my side dish for tonight's pot luck dinner.  The pink/split back sounds right up my middle schoolers' alley!  I can definitely understand why you didn't like it as an adult though.



I hope you find the shirts!  I might try another Target or two today.  We have a bunch pretty close.

Ok, I finished the Feliz last night.  I'm pretty happy with it, but I'm not anxious to make another anytime soon.    I changed the pattern just slightly and attached the straps on the inside in the back instead of inside the seam.  She needs them really short right now, but then I can adjust it next year without tearing major seams apart.  Now I have to teach dd how to twirl!  

Front:





Back:





Ruffles!





So, now to shift gears to Christmas Mickey shorts for the boys and a skirt for me.  Then I'll need to get all our tshirts prepped.  We're spending Thanksgiving weekend at my parents in TN on our way down to WDW, so I'll be embroidering about 12 shirts in 2-3 days while there.  Most of them are super simple designs, though, so it should go pretty quickly if I have everything marked and stabilized ahead of time.   

Regards,
C.


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

Thank you all! Thank for the encouragement to get it finished too. I did learn A LOT as it is my very first pattern and only my second sewing project (EVER)!

The Hello Kitty Fabric came from Walmart. 

K was a moving target when we got her to try on the outfit so this is the best of the shots that I have so far


----------



## DMGeurts

dianemom2 said:


> I guess I will have to look to see what our Target  has left.  I agree that the kids wear tank tops under everything!  In fact, one of the things I will be looking for at Target is some replacement tank tops.  My girls really like those Sugar Lips tanks but they are quite a bit more expensive than the regular tank tops.



Honestly Diane - I have found the that Hollister tank tops are cheaper (and nicer) than the Target ones.  



ivey_family said:


> Ok, I finished the Feliz last night.  I'm pretty happy with it, but I'm not anxious to make another anytime soon.    I changed the pattern just slightly and attached the straps on the inside in the back instead of inside the seam.  She needs them really short right now, but then I can adjust it next year without tearing major seams apart.  Now I have to teach dd how to twirl!
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruffles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, now to shift gears to Christmas Mickey shorts for the boys and a skirt for me.  Then I'll need to get all our tshirts prepped.  We're spending Thanksgiving weekend at my parents in TN on our way down to WDW, so I'll be embroidering about 12 shirts in 2-3 days while there.  Most of them are super simple designs, though, so it should go pretty quickly if I have everything marked and stabilized ahead of time.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



That turned out just precious!!!  I just love it!  I love all those fabrics paired together, and the ruffles are adorable.  And great idea thinking ahead - that's what I love about sewing, you can totally tailor anything to your particular needs and uses.  



4HppyCamprs said:


> Thank you all! Thank for the encouragement to get it finished too. I did learn A LOT as it is my very first pattern and only my second sewing project (EVER)!
> 
> The Hello Kitty Fabric came from Walmart.
> 
> K was a moving target when we got her to try on the outfit so this is the best of the shots that I have so far



That looks adorable on her!  

D~


----------



## babynala

ivey_family said:
			
		

> Ok, I finished the Feliz last night.  I'm pretty happy with it, but I'm not anxious to make another anytime soon.    I changed the pattern just slightly and attached the straps on the inside in the back instead of inside the seam.  She needs them really short right now, but then I can adjust it next year without tearing major seams apart.  Now I have to teach dd how to twirl!
> 
> Front:
> 
> Back:
> 
> Ruffles!
> 
> So, now to shift gears to Christmas Mickey shorts for the boys and a skirt for me.  Then I'll need to get all our tshirts prepped.  We're spending Thanksgiving weekend at my parents in TN on our way down to WDW, so I'll be embroidering about 12 shirts in 2-3 days while there.  Most of them are super simple designs, though, so it should go pretty quickly if I have everything marked and stabilized ahead of time.
> 
> Regards,
> C.


that dress is so pretty. Love how you used the striped fabric. Good idea about pre marking and stabilizing the shirts. That is the worst part anyway.



			
				4HppyCamprs said:
			
		

> Thank you all! Thank for the encouragement to get it finished too. I did learn A LOT as it is my very first pattern and only my second sewing project (EVER)!
> 
> The Hello Kitty Fabric came from Walmart.
> 
> K was a moving target when we got her to try on the outfit so this is the best of the shots that I have so far


Cute fabric and your DD is so sweet. I love that she is so little that she can use your sewing table as the "cat walk".

D and Diane - I am taking notes about shopping for teens since my daughter is in middle school now! She saw all those Disney shirts in Target and was wanting all the shirts in the toddler section. I think she is too self conscious to wear the Disney stuff to school. She also loves hello kitty but will not wear that to school either. I think she is still too young  for that stuff to be "cool". She has a hard enough time getting people to believe she is in middle school school, she is pretty short for her grade.


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

Oh I love the Felize dress but it looks very intimidating to me! Great job!! Love the idea of having the straps accessible for adjusting!


----------



## Dish

@DMGeurts I also found out that tank tops from Hollister are cheaper and nicer than Target ones. I always buy online from Hollister (mostly because from time to they release new coupon codes).

If it helps someone, I found out that Hollister released a new 25% off coupon code these days for Halloween (until 28 October 2012). They always release 20% off coupons, so a 25% off is a super nice one these days. I haven't seen 25% off in months. This is the code for 25% off - 35525. 

You could also find more Hollister coupons here:
http://www.retailmenot.com/view/hollisterco.com
http://www.printablecouponsbirthday.com/hollister-promo-codes/


----------



## dianemom2

ivey_family said:


> Ok, I finished the Feliz last night.  I'm pretty happy with it, but I'm not anxious to make another anytime soon.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, now to shift gears to Christmas Mickey shorts for the boys and a skirt for me.  Then I'll need to get all our tshirts prepped.  We're spending Thanksgiving weekend at my parents in TN on our way down to WDW, so I'll be embroidering about 12 shirts in 2-3 days while there.  Most of them are super simple designs, though, so it should go pretty quickly if I have everything marked and stabilized ahead of time.


Your dd is adorable in that dress!  Once you get shorts for your boys and a skirt for you all made up, you will look awesome together.  Is your DH getting anything to match with the family?

You did a great job on the dress but it is interesting that you don't want to make the Feliz again.  I've looked at it several times and then put it away and never made it.  So many people just love it but I am kind of neutral on the pattern.  

It sounds like you have a good plan for  getting your shirts done.  I hope that it goes quickly for you.  12 shirts in 2 or 3 days is a lot.  But I'm sure you have such good inspiration for finishing them since you'll be wearing them the following week.



4HppyCamprs said:


>


Awwwww, it is even cuter on your adorable little girl!



DMGeurts said:


> Honestly Diane - I have found the that Hollister tank tops are cheaper (and nicer) than the Target ones.
> D~


We haven't ever tried the Hollister tank tops.  I did ok at Target today.  I found some nice camis for the girls for $2.40 each.  They were the same as some that I got them over the summer so I know that they like them.  I'm still looking for a good source to buy the Sugar Lips for cheap.  At $10 or $12 per tank top, they are so expensive! 

I did not find ANY Disney shirts at our Target today.  And I asked one of the sales ladies and she looked at me like I was nuts.  Maybe tomorrow I will try the other Target that isn't too far away or I might email my MIL to check at her Target in Florida.



babynala said:


> D and Diane - I am taking notes about shopping for teens since my daughter is in middle school now! She saw all those Disney shirts in Target and was wanting all the shirts in the toddler section. I think she is too self conscious to wear the Disney stuff to school. She also loves hello kitty but will not wear that to school either. I think she is still too young  for that stuff to be "cool". She has a hard enough time getting people to believe she is in middle school school, she is pretty short for her grade.


It sounds like your dd is not much younger than my two.  My girls are 12 and 13.  My 13 yo is super style conscious.  The younger one is just slightly less into fashion.  My younger dd loves anything with Mickey or Disney on it as long as it is done in a teen acceptable style.  The girls have found various Disney items at Forever 21 and they just love that store.  They each picked out a Disney sweatshirt there when we did our fall clothes shopping.  

Hello Kitty is very popular with the middle school crowd here.  I did notice that they had lots of Hello Kitty stuff on the 70% off rack in Target today but my girls have said that they already have enough Hello Kitty stuff.  

My older dd is also very, very short.  She is 4' 10" and we're pretty sure she is  mostly done growing.  However, the size of her mouth definitely makes up for her lack of height.  My dad always called her "Mighty Mouth" and it is true.  She is used to people thinking that she is  younger than she really is.  She just recently decided that being short is a good thing though because she realized that she can shop for shoes in the adult section and the kids section.  That paid off when we found her a pair of Uggs at Nordstroms rack for $30!  They were in the kids section.


----------



## pyrxtc

I had a lot of quotes but lost them all somehow. I love everything.... it is all so cute and so well done. Wall-E shirts are great, jessie looks awesome, and the little top and pants is sweet. I like the Peter Pan fabric too. Never seen it used before and I like how it looks as a garment.


----------



## love to stitch

BabyRapunzel said:


> Love the Lauren dress. Will need to get this soon!
> 
> 
> Well here is DD2's Halloween costume. Had trouble with the Jessie applique, her pants should've been white, but it said black. Oh well. We are going to pumpkin patch tomorrow, so it will have to do.



Your little cowgirl is adorable.



ivey_family said:


> She is just adorable!  Love those boots, too!
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute!  Do we get to see a modeled pic?
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you find the shirts!  I might try another Target or two today.  We have a bunch pretty close.
> 
> Ok, I finished the Feliz last night.  I'm pretty happy with it, but I'm not anxious to make another anytime soon.    I changed the pattern just slightly and attached the straps on the inside in the back instead of inside the seam.  She needs them really short right now, but then I can adjust it next year without tearing major seams apart.  Now I have to teach dd how to twirl!
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruffles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, now to shift gears to Christmas Mickey shorts for the boys and a skirt for me.  Then I'll need to get all our tshirts prepped.  We're spending Thanksgiving weekend at my parents in TN on our way down to WDW, so I'll be embroidering about 12 shirts in 2-3 days while there.  Most of them are super simple designs, though, so it should go pretty quickly if I have everything marked and stabilized ahead of time.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Your little one and her dress are beautiful.



4HppyCamprs said:


> Thank you all! Thank for the encouragement to get it finished too. I did learn A LOT as it is my very first pattern and only my second sewing project (EVER)!
> 
> The Hello Kitty Fabric came from Walmart.
> 
> K was a moving target when we got her to try on the outfit so this is the best of the shots that I have so far



I love the outfit and your daughter is too cute.


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

Thank you!!


----------



## PurpleEars

goteamwood said:


> I am glad to say we are all packed and I managed to get everything into one large and 2 small suitcases. I did have to spread out stuff into the boys backpacks, so there is a potential they will be tipping over backward in the airport. I totally made them carry their own pullups, wipes, spare clothing and snacks. In addition to coloring books and some misc surprises. I mean, they are almost 3, they should start chipping in, right? I got everything packed and realized I forgot to pull out an outfit for them to wear on the plane and for our checkin day. And no I didn't go make another! I just dug thru and sat on the suitcase again to get it closed.
> 
> The boys and I spent the morning at the pumpkin patch with some other twin families, a total of 7 sets of twins 2-3 years old. I am beyond exhausted. My kids ate their weight in cider donuts, and even asked if there would be donuts at WDW? I promised them there would be plenty of treats. (Birthday cake for breakfast, anyone?) I only lost track of my kids a dozen or so times and had only one small incident where one climbed into, and I am not making this up, the alpaca pen. Sigh. SO GLAD we are bringing two extra adults with us to Disney. A 2:1 adult:tot ratio might just help us survive. I am probably not gonna be around here for the next week or so but if you're interested I will be posting on FB and my family blog go team wood dot com. I'll be back to post action shots when we're back.
> 
> Jen



Have a fantastic trip! I can't wait to see the action shots when you get back!



4HppyCamprs said:


> This is the outfit that has taught me so much and caused me lots and lots of frustration but it is finally finished and my DD looks so stinking cute in it that it was all worth it! The legs are the same length and the arms match in real life!! I promise
> 
> Love the Jessie outfit and I totally agree that it is like a zebra with the black and white or white and black.



The outfit looks beautiful! I hope the learning process was useful and I am sure the next outfit will go much more smoothly!



dianemom2 said:


> What machine do you think you will end up purchasing?  Are you going to buy something brand new or something that is new to you?  So far, I am very happy with my new to me machine and I feel like I saved so much money over the cost of the brand new one.  It was so much fun to play with the new machines at the Expo though.  Maybe you can find a way to combine going to the Sewing Expo when it is in Orlando with a trip to Disney.  Wouldn't that be wonderful!



I am seriously looking at the Brother 6-needle machine at this point. DH is totally supportive of me getting one of those beasts because he knows I want to be able to do more for the Gives. I feel limited in what I can do for the Gives at times because of my current machine. I have been reading reviews on it and people seem to like it. I will need to check into the warranty issue if we decide to go the cross border shopping route. I actually missed a sewing expo last weekend. I was too busy getting ready for my Minneapolis trip that I totally forgot about it.



ivey_family said:


> Ok, I finished the Feliz last night.  I'm pretty happy with it, but I'm not anxious to make another anytime soon.    I changed the pattern just slightly and attached the straps on the inside in the back instead of inside the seam.  She needs them really short right now, but then I can adjust it next year without tearing major seams apart.  Now I have to teach dd how to twirl!
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruffles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, now to shift gears to Christmas Mickey shorts for the boys and a skirt for me.  Then I'll need to get all our tshirts prepped.  We're spending Thanksgiving weekend at my parents in TN on our way down to WDW, so I'll be embroidering about 12 shirts in 2-3 days while there.  Most of them are super simple designs, though, so it should go pretty quickly if I have everything marked and stabilized ahead of time.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



The Feliz looks beautiful. Your modification sounds smart so your DD can get the most out of the dress. Your plan of marking and stabilizing the shirts ahead of time sounds great.



4HppyCamprs said:


> Thank you all! Thank for the encouragement to get it finished too. I did learn A LOT as it is my very first pattern and only my second sewing project (EVER)!
> 
> The Hello Kitty Fabric came from Walmart.
> 
> K was a moving target when we got her to try on the outfit so this is the best of the shots that I have so far



This outfit looks even better when modelled. Great job!



dianemom2 said:


> I did not find ANY Disney shirts at our Target today.  And I asked one of the sales ladies and she looked at me like I was nuts.  Maybe tomorrow I will try the other Target that isn't too far away or I might email my MIL to check at her Target in Florida.



I also did not find any Disney shirts at Target today. I walked over to the one in downtown Minneapolis during our conference lunch break today (by the way, I am really liking their Skyway system!) I went through all the racks and I only found a couple pairs of Oswald pajama shorts. The only Disney things I saw were Mickey/Minnie slipper socks and they were NOT on sale.

One more day and I will be meeting ~D before heading home. I can't wait to be home as I have been travelling for work quite a bit lately. I had to travel somewhere every week for the last 5 weeks. Thankfully I don't need to travel for at least a month after this trip.


----------



## DMGeurts

babynala said:


> D and Diane - I am taking notes about shopping for teens since my daughter is in middle school now! She saw all those Disney shirts in Target and was wanting all the shirts in the toddler section. I think she is too self conscious to wear the Disney stuff to school. She also loves hello kitty but will not wear that to school either. I think she is still too young  for that stuff to be "cool". She has a hard enough time getting people to believe she is in middle school school, she is pretty short for her grade.



Honestly - teen shopping sucks.  LOL    They just suck all the $$ right out of you, and 5 minutes later are rolling their eyes.  

Seriously...  I do love the quality at Hollister, and I love the deals they have.  Many times they will have half off their red lines, which makes shirts and stuff very cheap.  During BTS, both Diane and I snagged the most adorable skirts for (I think) about $7...  Just super cheap.    My girls also love American Eagle - Alli loves their jeans.



Dish said:


> @DMGeurts I also found out that tank tops from Hollister are cheaper and nicer than Target ones. I always buy online from Hollister (mostly because from time to they release new coupon codes).
> 
> If it helps someone, I found out that Hollister released a new 25% off coupon code these days for Halloween (until 28 October 2012). They always release 20% off coupons, so a 25% off is a super nice one these days. I haven't seen 25% off in months. This is the code for 25% off - 35525.
> 
> You could also find more Hollister coupons here:
> http://www.retailmenot.com/view/hollisterco.com
> http://www.printablecouponsbirthday.com/hollister-promo-codes/



Thanks for the code and the coupon info!    I may run over to their website this morning to see if there are any good deals.  Have you signed up for their Texts yet?  I get about one per week, and I've been able to save some $$ in the store that way too.  



dianemom2 said:


> We haven't ever tried the Hollister tank tops.  I did ok at Target today.  I found some nice camis for the girls for $2.40 each.  They were the same as some that I got them over the summer so I know that they like them.  I'm still looking for a good source to buy the Sugar Lips for cheap.  At $10 or $12 per tank top, they are so expensive!
> 
> I did not find ANY Disney shirts at our Target today.  And I asked one of the sales ladies and she looked at me like I was nuts.  Maybe tomorrow I will try the other Target that isn't too far away or I might email my MIL to check at her Target in Florida.
> 
> 
> It sounds like your dd is not much younger than my two.  My girls are 12 and 13.  My 13 yo is super style conscious.  The younger one is just slightly less into fashion.  My younger dd loves anything with Mickey or Disney on it as long as it is done in a teen acceptable style.  The girls have found various Disney items at Forever 21 and they just love that store.  They each picked out a Disney sweatshirt there when we did our fall clothes shopping.
> 
> Hello Kitty is very popular with the middle school crowd here.  I did notice that they had lots of Hello Kitty stuff on the 70% off rack in Target today but my girls have said that they already have enough Hello Kitty stuff.
> 
> My older dd is also very, very short.  She is 4' 10" and we're pretty sure she is  mostly done growing.  However, the size of her mouth definitely makes up for her lack of height.  My dad always called her "Mighty Mouth" and it is true.  She is used to people thinking that she is  younger than she really is.  She just recently decided that being short is a good thing though because she realized that she can shop for shoes in the adult section and the kids section.  That paid off when we found her a pair of Uggs at Nordstroms rack for $30!  They were in the kids section.



I discovered the Hollister tanks last year around this time...  They had them on clearance for about $4 each...  So I purchased every color available in the girls' sizes...  They wore them TO DEATH...  Like literally - at the end of the summer, I had to throw the white ones away, because they weren't even close to white anymore.  We got a bunch more during BTS, because they were pretty reasonably priced again, and they just wear so well.  I made sure to get them extra white ones...  They also wear their gray ones a ton too.

The Disney clearance shirts were in the women's clearance section...  Just an fyi for anyone looking.



PurpleEars said:


> One more day and I will be meeting ~D before heading home. I can't wait to be home as I have been travelling for work quite a bit lately. I had to travel somewhere every week for the last 5 weeks. Thankfully I don't need to travel for at least a month after this trip.



Looking forward to meeting up with you tonight...  I did ask DH if he would come along...  The MOA gets a bit scary on weekend nights, and the girls and I had a bad gang experience there a couple of years ago - So, I did ask him if he'd come along (not that he would help - he would probably make things worse).  

D~


----------



## Dish

@DMGeurts I've also signed up to their website. I usually get like you, one message/week. My daugheter also loves American Eagle jeans  Yet they have a lot of coupon codes too. She loves them more when they are cheaper.


----------



## dianemom2

PurpleEars said:


> I am seriously looking at the Brother 6-needle machine at this point. DH is totally supportive of me getting one of those beasts because he knows I want to be able to do more for the Gives. I feel limited in what I can do for the Gives at times because of my current machine. I have been reading reviews on it and people seem to like it. I will need to check into the warranty issue if we decide to go the cross border shopping route. I actually missed a sewing expo last weekend. I was too busy getting ready for my Minneapolis trip that I totally forgot about it.


Wow, a 6 needle machine!  I can't wait for you to get it and start using it.  You'll be able to make so much cute stuff and so quickly!  Too bad that you forgot about the Sewing Expo.  It is a great place to see the machines up close and get to play with them.



DMGeurts said:


> Honestly - teen shopping sucks.  LOL    They just suck all the $$ right out of you, and 5 minutes later are rolling their eyes.
> 
> The Disney clearance shirts were in the women's clearance section...  Just an fyi for anyone looking.
> 
> D~


Haha!  About shopping with teens.  That sounds so familiar!  And I hate half the stuff that they love.  I'm lucky because both of my girls are good girls and pretty conservative dressers.  So there really aren't too many arguments about what they want to wear.

I did look all over the women's clearance section at our store.  No luck.  I'm hoping to try our other Target tomorrow morning.  I did find Meredith a pair of Hello Kitty yoga pants for $4 and I got Sara a pair of athletic shorts for $3.

I will have to take a look at those tank tops at Hollister.  Like I said, my girls love the Sugar Lips ones so they are picky about them.  There is a Hollister outlet at the beach and I'm heading there on a girls' weekend at the end of next month.  Maybe I can find some on a good deal.

In other news, I put my Ellageo up for sale on ebay.  I am quite happy because there is some bidding on it.  It still has a few days but I am glad that it will get sold.  Our other big new is that Hurricane Sandy is heading for our area.  I have heard that it will go a bit north of here so we won't get a direct hit like they originally thought we would.  But we will still have several days of bad weather and lots of expected storm damage.  Hopefully we won't lose power.


----------



## ivey_family

Thank you all for the kind comments on the Feliz!  I'm very excited for park moments following those ruffles around!  



4HppyCamprs said:


>



Awww.  Even cuter on your dd!



dianemom2 said:


> Your dd is adorable in that dress!  Once you get shorts for your boys and a skirt for you all made up, you will look awesome together.  Is your DH getting anything to match with the family?
> 
> You did a great job on the dress but it is interesting that you don't want to make the Feliz again.  I've looked at it several times and then put it away and never made it.  So many people just love it but I am kind of neutral on the pattern.



Dh will get tshirts to coordinate with the rest of us.  He's mostly a good sport about wearing them.  I get complaints now, but once we're there, he goes along with it to make me happy.   

I didn't say I won't make one again, just that I'm not in a hurry to do so.    I love the look with a bunch of different fabrics and trims.  There is a Flicker group with tons of examples and so many great ideas.  My main reason for that comment is that the pattern isn't as clean to put together as I prefer.  I hate having to make my own seam allowances and trace the pieces.  That leads to mis-aligned seams, etc.  The back panel with all the ruffles, while fun in the final result, is not as clean and neat on the inside as I prefer garments to look.  It has kind of a poofy, quilted look to it.  Mostly minor nitpicks, I know.    I think before I make another one, I will take the pattern pieces to Staples and make large size photo copies so I can just cut them out instead of trace.  My dd is small enough that I don't really even need to add a seam allowance for fit.





PurpleEars said:


> I am seriously looking at the Brother 6-needle machine at this point. DH is totally supportive of me getting one of those beasts because he knows I want to be able to do more for the Gives. I feel limited in what I can do for the Gives at times because of my current machine. I have been reading reviews on it and people seem to like it. I will need to check into the warranty issue if we decide to go the cross border shopping route. I actually missed a sewing expo last weekend. I was too busy getting ready for my Minneapolis trip that I totally forgot about it.
> 
> 
> One more day and I will be meeting ~D before heading home. I can't wait to be home as I have been travelling for work quite a bit lately. I had to travel somewhere every week for the last 5 weeks. Thankfully I don't need to travel for at least a month after this trip.




Ooooh, how exciting!  Your BG stuff is already beautiful, I can't even imagine what you could do with  that big of a machine!  A 6 needle (or maybe 10) is my dream machine!  If I can get this business off the ground, I'll be saving for one of those down the road a ways!  


Color me green with envy today for your dismeet!    I'd love to meet both you and D. someday!  And so many others, too!

Regards,
C


----------



## 4monkeys

Hi! Surprise visit!  I tried to post pics of a skirt I made for my niece..but my power out.  I have been running like crazy as Alli has been in the hospital 2 more times, and this one is more long term.  

Does anyone know how to post from a phone? I really am proud of how it turned out and cant wait to share with all of you!  I am excited to be back online to catch up!

Happy sewing


----------



## 4monkeys

Trying to see if I did ths right. If so, I will post more!


----------



## 4monkeys

Yay, so excited it worked!  I am please with how the skirt turned out since I have only done shorts and a bowling shirt!


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

4monkeys said:
			
		

> Yay, so excited it worked!  I am please with how the skirt turned out since I have only done shorts and a bowling shirt!



Love!!  Rapunzel is one of my favorite princesses  great job!


----------



## Luv0fDisney

Hey guys/gals, 
just got a brother pe500 embroidery machine and want to embroider a wine cozzy i made a few months ago, do i just put the ring on top of it or do i put something inside the cozzy? I would think the embroider would sew the cozzy together so that it would not open.... or do i have to embroider a piece of material before sewing? I also did not thread the bobbin on the pe500 cuz it messed up. i ended up threading the bobbin on a regular sewing machine

Help is appreciated through pm if possible


----------



## miprender

monkeybug said:


> I've been browsing this thread during my free time today, and oh my! You ladies are amazing!
> I've been sewing on and off for a while, but just really started getting into it a little over a year ago. I am very much a beginner!! I've taught myself (thank you youtube!) what I know so far, but I'm thinking that after the holidays I'll take a few classes at our local fabric store, If for no other reason than to meet some other local sewers.
> 
> For the most part I've only sewn "crafty" things. Purses, totes, baby items...all from online tutorials too. The only thing I've ever sewn from a pattern was the Amy Butler Birdie Sling (what I currently use as my purse).
> 
> Right now I'm sewing my kids Halloween costumes. I made my daughter a detective cape and hat using a Martha tutorial (I can post pictures if anyone is interested), I'm making a bat costume for ds2, and ds3 is going to be a robot ("bot bot" as he says in 2 year old words. lol)



 I do hope you post pictures when you are all done.



goteamwood said:


> I finished, finally, safari minnie. You'd never guess this was one of the toughest darn projects. I think it is just fatigue and bad luck. I was able to salvage the 1st of 2 ruined shirts by making the appliqué on felt, then attaching it to the shirt on top of mis-aligned Minnie. I actually like the way it came out better than it was before (other than the alignment issue of course) since the tan felt sort of outlines it on the dark shirt. So bad turned good. of course the thing is about an inch thick, so there's that.
> 
> Now we have to figure out how to jam all these clothes into suitcases. Now that the child is out of the suitcase and in bed.



This is a adorable too. I know you have already left so I hope you are having a MAGICAL Time 



ivey_family said:


> I finished a new version of a dress I made last year.  We're re-using our Peter Pan outfits from last year's trip, but my dd has grown out of hers.  I used the last of my PP fabric and made the dress extra large with a deep hem so she can wear it for several years.  (The kids and I wear these outfits at church a lot.)  Both are from CarlaC's Precious Dress pattern.
> 
> 
> The new version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to work I go.
> Regards,
> C.



Your DD is getting even cutier. How fast they grow up. Love the new PP dress and the Feliz came out amazing.



Tami0220 said:


> Help, I need your help! I have a Brother 2003D embroidery sewing machine. The shop where I go for service has a 2011 Quattro D gently used for $5K with a ton of extras. List is probably $10K for everything. Do any of you have this machine? It does so much more than mine. I presently use 3 1/2 disks this has USB, auto thread, cuts jump threads, larger embroidery area, deeper throat, I think it can sew with the embroider hoop attached



 I hope you were able to snatch it up. That is my dream machine




BabyRapunzel said:


> Well here is DD2's Halloween costume. Had trouble with the Jessie applique, her pants should've been white, but it said black. Oh well. We are going to pumpkin patch tomorrow, so it will have to do.



Adorable. And I wouldn't have noticed.



PurpleEars said:


> Awww thanks. I guess we just did the little things that added up. I have been researching different machines. We will probably wait until the next time DH or I go to the States to buy it to take advantage of the lower prices.



That is wonderful news and you deserve to celebrate. 



4HppyCamprs said:


> Thank you all! Thank for the encouragement to get it finished too. I did learn A LOT as it is my very first pattern and only my second sewing project (EVER)!



Well you did an incredible job on your first pattern. This dress came out great.




PurpleEars said:


> I am seriously looking at the Brother 6-needle machine at this point. DH is totally supportive of me getting one of those beasts because he knows I want to be able to do more for the Gives. I feel limited in what I can do for the Gives at times because of my current machine. I have been reading reviews on it and people seem to like it. I will need to check into the warranty issue if we decide to go the cross border shopping route. I actually missed a sewing expo last weekend. I was too busy getting ready for my Minneapolis trip that I totally forgot about it.



 I hope you do get one. I can't wait to see what you would make with the machine considering what you do with you 4x4 is just amazing.




4monkeys said:


>



Everything is adorable. Sorry to hear Alli is still in and out of the hospital.




Luv0fDisney said:


> Hey guys/gals,
> just got a brother pe500 embroidery machine and want to embroider a wine cozzy i made a few months ago, do i just put the ring on top of it or do i put something inside the cozzy? I would think the embroider would sew the cozzy together so that it would not open.... or do i have to embroider a piece of material before sewing? I also did not thread the bobbin on the pe500 cuz it messed up. i ended up threading the bobbin on a regular sewing machine
> 
> Help is appreciated through pm if possible



Sorry I am not understanding your question... when you say ring do you mean hoop? Also is the cozzy all sewed up to fit the wine bottle.


----------



## DMGeurts

4monkeys said:


> Yay, so excited it worked!  I am please with how the skirt turned out since I have only done shorts and a bowling shirt!



Love how the skirt turned out!  How is Alli doing?

I just wanted to stop by and post pictures from my Dismeet with Flora (PurpleEars) last night at the MOA...  We got there early because we had other shopping to do.  DH and dd (V) came with, DH for security - not from Flora, but just the mall on weekend nights...  The parking ramp can get a bit iffy after dark.

Anyways, we met up with Flora outside the Disney store and chatted for a while - I was surprised when we got out to the car and it was 7:30...  So, we had to have chatted for a good half hour or longer.  It was great to meet her...  I even got to see some of her sewing stuff - she had a luggage tag on her carry-on and a phone case for her phone - both of which were super cute!

Thanks for meeting with me Flora - I hope you had a good flight home and are gettng some time to relax today!  






D~


----------



## dianemom2

ivey_family said:


> I didn't say I won't make one again, just that I'm not in a hurry to do so.    I love the look with a bunch of different fabrics and trims.  There is a Flicker group with tons of examples and so many great ideas.  My main reason for that comment is that the pattern isn't as clean to put together as I prefer.  I hate having to make my own seam allowances and trace the pieces.  That leads to mis-aligned seams, etc.  The back panel with all the ruffles, while fun in the final result, is not as clean and neat on the inside as I prefer garments to look.  It has kind of a poofy, quilted look to it.  Mostly minor nitpicks, I know.    I think before I make another one, I will take the pattern pieces to Staples and make large size photo copies so I can just cut them out instead of trace.  My dd is small enough that I don't really even need to add a seam allowance for fit.


I know what you mean about the patterns where you have to add the seam allowance.  I've had trouble on their Vida pattern because you do that.  I made one that turned out super wide and I had to go back and re-do it.  I wonder why they make the patterns that way instead of adding a seam allowance to them????



4monkeys said:


>


Those turned out great!  Good to see you back on here too.



Luv0fDisney said:


> Hey guys/gals,
> just got a brother pe500 embroidery machine and want to embroider a wine cozzy i made a few months ago, do i just put the ring on top of it or do i put something inside the cozzy? I would think the embroider would sew the cozzy together so that it would not open.... or do i have to embroider a piece of material before sewing? I also did not thread the bobbin on the pe500 cuz it messed up. i ended up threading the bobbin on a regular sewing machine


When you embroider something it must not have anything behind it or the embroidery machine will sew it closed.  It is better to embroider something before you sew it.  Something like a wine cozie, you would have to open up the seams, make it flat to put it in the hoop and then embroider it.  You should also use the special embroidery bobbin thread when you use your embroidery machine or your designs will not turn out right.



DMGeurts said:


> Anyways, we met up with Flora outside the Disney store and chatted for a while - I was surprised when we got out to the car and it was 7:30...  So, we had to have chatted for a good half hour or longer.  It was great to meet her...  I even got to see some of her sewing stuff - she had a luggage tag on her carry-on and a phone case for her phone - both of which were super cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


How fun!  It sounds like you had a very good Dis meet!

We are getting ready for a visit from Sandy.  Hopefully we will keep our power but we'll see what happens.


----------



## PurpleEars

dianemom2 said:


> Wow, a 6 needle machine!  I can't wait for you to get it and start using it.  You'll be able to make so much cute stuff and so quickly!  Too bad that you forgot about the Sewing Expo.  It is a great place to see the machines up close and get to play with them.
> 
> In other news, I put my Ellageo up for sale on ebay.  I am quite happy because there is some bidding on it.  It still has a few days but I am glad that it will get sold.  Our other big new is that Hurricane Sandy is heading for our area.  I have heard that it will go a bit north of here so we won't get a direct hit like they originally thought we would.  But we will still have several days of bad weather and lots of expected storm damage.  Hopefully we won't lose power.



I have to admit that I am super excited about the prospect of a 6-needle machine. I hope we can get one without too much trouble (especially with bringing it back to Canada). I hope you will get a good turnout for the Ellageo auction and get a good selling price. It sounds like Sandy is going to cause major havoc so I hope that your family will be ok.



ivey_family said:


> Ooooh, how exciting!  Your BG stuff is already beautiful, I can't even imagine what you could do with  that big of a machine!  A 6 needle (or maybe 10) is my dream machine!  If I can get this business off the ground, I'll be saving for one of those down the road a ways!
> 
> 
> Color me green with envy today for your dismeet!    I'd love to meet both you and D. someday!  And so many others, too!
> 
> Regards,
> C



Awww thanks for your kind words about my work with my current set up. Well I have to admit the 10-needle sounds even better, though I have a hard time justifying the cost difference.

The Dismeet was great. I saw that D~ posted the picture from our meet already. 



4monkeys said:


> Hi! Surprise visit!  I tried to post pics of a skirt I made for my niece..but my power out.  I have been running like crazy as Alli has been in the hospital 2 more times, and this one is more long term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, so excited it worked!  I am please with how the skirt turned out since I have only done shorts and a bowling shirt!



I am so sorry to hear that Alli is back in the hospital  The outfits that you made look fantastic!



Luv0fDisney said:


> Hey guys/gals,
> just got a brother pe500 embroidery machine and want to embroider a wine cozzy i made a few months ago, do i just put the ring on top of it or do i put something inside the cozzy? I would think the embroider would sew the cozzy together so that it would not open.... or do i have to embroider a piece of material before sewing? I also did not thread the bobbin on the pe500 cuz it messed up. i ended up threading the bobbin on a regular sewing machine
> 
> Help is appreciated through pm if possible



If I understood your question correctly, you will need to take out the side seam of the wine cozy and hoop the material flat. Otherwise you are correct, you would sew the cozy closed. Alternatively, you can do the embroidery on a piece of felt in matching colour, cut it out (leaving a little bit of felt around the border), and fuse it to the cozy using fusible web or something similar. The second route is much easier and I would lean towards doing that.



miprender said:


> I hope you do get one. I can't wait to see what you would make with the machine considering what you do with you 4x4 is just amazing.



Awww thanks. I think the credit should go to Heather for designing such great embroidery files! She is the one who makes my stuff look great!



DMGeurts said:


> I just wanted to stop by and post pictures from my Dismeet with Flora (PurpleEars) last night at the MOA...  We got there early because we had other shopping to do.  DH and dd (V) came with, DH for security - not from Flora, but just the mall on weekend nights...  The parking ramp can get a bit iffy after dark.
> 
> Anyways, we met up with Flora outside the Disney store and chatted for a while - I was surprised when we got out to the car and it was 7:30...  So, we had to have chatted for a good half hour or longer.  It was great to meet her...  I even got to see some of her sewing stuff - she had a luggage tag on her carry-on and a phone case for her phone - both of which were super cute!
> 
> Thanks for meeting with me Flora - I hope you had a good flight home and are gettng some time to relax today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Thanks so much for posting the picture. I had a great time chatting with you! I hope you weren't too tired when you get home! My flight actually left and arrived a few minutes earlier than planned.



dianemom2 said:


> I know what you mean about the patterns where you have to add the seam allowance.  I've had trouble on their Vida pattern because you do that.  I made one that turned out super wide and I had to go back and re-do it.  I wonder why they make the patterns that way instead of adding a seam allowance to them????
> 
> We are getting ready for a visit from Sandy.  Hopefully we will keep our power but we'll see what happens.



I think the reason for the seam allowance thing is that people could add the seam allowance of their choice? It looks like the European patterns tend to be that way.

I hope everyone will stay somewhere safe when Sandy visits! It sounds pretty scary!


----------



## DMGeurts

dianemom2 said:


> We are getting ready for a visit from Sandy.  Hopefully we will keep our power but we'll see what happens.



Please stay safe Diane.  



PurpleEars said:


> I have to admit that I am super excited about the prospect of a 6-needle machine. I hope we can get one without too much trouble (especially with bringing it back to Canada).



This is super exciting - I did not realize this when we met last night...  Super cool.  I hope you are able to get it home too.




PurpleEars said:


> Thanks so much for posting the picture. I had a great time chatting with you! I hope you weren't too tired when you get home! My flight actually left and arrived a few minutes earlier than planned.



It was fun chatting with you!  I hope we didn't sound cranky...  I realized on the way home that we really should have had dinner before we met up - but by the time we realized we should eat something, we would have been really late for the meet... and I didn't want to risk missing you.  We left the mall immediately and stopped to eat at our favorite restaurant (Jimmy Johns)...  and honest - went straight home and straight to bed.    We were probably sound asleep before you got to the airport.  LOL

Glad you had a good flight and got home early.  It was super fun meeting you!

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

A quick hello and post of pics.  I have not quoted but I've looked at everything and all are doing fabulous work.

Sandy is coming to visit us too and we'll get her at the outskirts so we'll have loads of wind (which we already do) and tons of flooding.  Several schools are closed and since Monday is supposed to be the worst I 'm sure the kids will be home a couple of days.  Our district hasn't closed yet, but it will.  The bummer is I have a third doctor's appt on Tuesday and I know it will have to get moved.  This appt is for my neck and shoulder pain which is unrelated (as I have been told) to any of my other issues.  But I did get refills on my pain meds so I'll be fine.  I am now being treated as having severe seasonal allergies -- I've always had seasonal allergies and they've never wiped me out like this, but whatever.  I'm on new meds so we'll see what happens.  I still have times where I feel OK but I get fatigued so easily.

Anyway, here are horrible pics of dd's halloween outfit -- she's worn it once and still hasn't worn her Halloween skirt this year and won't be able to given that I wonder if we will even have school on Wednesday.  Makes me quite sad.  I will try to take better detailed pics eventually.....


----------



## smile5sunshine

4monkeys said:


> Yay, so excited it worked!  I am please with how the skirt turned out since I have only done shorts and a bowling shirt!




These are all so cute! Glad to see you around again!



DMGeurts said:


> I just wanted to stop by and post pictures from my Dismeet with Flora (PurpleEars) last night at the MOA...  We got there early because we had other shopping to do.  DH and dd (V) came with, DH for security - not from Flora, but just the mall on weekend nights...  The parking ramp can get a bit iffy after dark.
> 
> Anyways, we met up with Flora outside the Disney store and chatted for a while - I was surprised when we got out to the car and it was 7:30...  So, we had to have chatted for a good half hour or longer.  It was great to meet her...  I even got to see some of her sewing stuff - she had a luggage tag on her carry-on and a phone case for her phone - both of which were super cute!
> 
> Thanks for meeting with me Flora - I hope you had a good flight home and are gettng some time to relax today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



I am so jealous that the two of you got to meet but glad you had a good time.



dianemom2 said:


> We are getting ready for a visit from Sandy.  Hopefully we will keep our power but we'll see what happens.



Praying you all stay safe and the power stays ON!



PurpleEars said:


> I have to admit that I am super excited about the prospect of a 6-needle machine. I hope we can get one without too much trouble (especially with bringing it back to Canada). I hope you will get a good turnout for the Ellageo auction and get a good selling price. It sounds like Sandy is going to cause major havoc so I hope that your family will be ok.



FX you get the machine you want! And I'm glad you had a good trip and made it back home safely.



VBAndrea said:


> A quick hello and post of pics.  I have not quoted but I've looked at everything and all are doing fabulous work.
> 
> Sandy is coming to visit us too and we'll get her at the outskirts so we'll have loads of wind (which we already do) and tons of flooding.  Several schools are closed and since Monday is supposed to be the worst I 'm sure the kids will be home a couple of days.  Our district hasn't closed yet, but it will.  The bummer is I have a third doctor's appt on Tuesday and I know it will have to get moved.  This appt is for my neck and shoulder pain which is unrelated (as I have been told) to any of my other issues.  But I did get refills on my pain meds so I'll be fine.  I am now being treated as having severe seasonal allergies -- I've always had seasonal allergies and they've never wiped me out like this, but whatever.  I'm on new meds so we'll see what happens.  I still have times where I feel OK but I get fatigued so easily.
> 
> Anyway, here are horrible pics of dd's halloween outfit -- she's worn it once and still hasn't worn her Halloween skirt this year and won't be able to given that I wonder if we will even have school on Wednesday.  Makes me quite sad.  I will try to take better detailed pics eventually.....



First off, praying your family and your house stays safe during the storm

Secondly, I HATE that you are still feeling so poorly. I am skeptical about all this being just from allergies, but of course I'm no doctor. :/

Third the Halloween set is adorable! I LOVE the little ghost. Great job!




dianemom2 said:


> My older dd is also very, very short.  She is 4' 10" and we're pretty sure she is  mostly done growing.  However, the size of her mouth definitely makes up for her lack of height.  My dad always called her "Mighty Mouth" and it is true.  She is used to people thinking that she is  younger than she really is.  She just recently decided that being short is a good thing though because she realized that she can shop for shoes in the adult section and the kids section.  That paid off when we found her a pair of Uggs at Nordstroms rack for $30!  They were in the kids section.



I am also "little" enough to do the shoe shopping in both the ladies and kid's section. It IS a money saver!



dianemom2 said:


> In other news, I put my Ellageo up for sale on ebay.  I am quite happy because there is some bidding on it.  It still has a few days but I am glad that it will get sold.  Our other big new is that Hurricane Sandy is heading for our area.  I have heard that it will go a bit north of here so we won't get a direct hit like they originally thought we would.  But we will still have several days of bad weather and lots of expected storm damage.  Hopefully we won't lose power.



WOO hoo for knowing you are going to be able to sell your old machine. 



BabyRapunzel said:


> Love the Lauren dress. Will need to get this soon!
> 
> 
> Well here is DD2's Halloween costume. Had trouble with the Jessie applique, her pants should've been white, but it said black. Oh well. We are going to pumpkin patch tomorrow, so it will have to do.



This turned out very cute and I agree that I wouldn't have noticed about Jessie's pants if you hadn't said something.



ivey_family said:


> Ok, I finished the Feliz last night.  I'm pretty happy with it, but I'm not anxious to make another anytime soon.    I changed the pattern just slightly and attached the straps on the inside in the back instead of inside the seam.  She needs them really short right now, but then I can adjust it next year without tearing major seams apart.  Now I have to teach dd how to twirl!
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruffles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, now to shift gears to Christmas Mickey shorts for the boys and a skirt for me.  Then I'll need to get all our tshirts prepped.  We're spending Thanksgiving weekend at my parents in TN on our way down to WDW, so I'll be embroidering about 12 shirts in 2-3 days while there.  Most of them are super simple designs, though, so it should go pretty quickly if I have everything marked and stabilized ahead of time.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



The dress turned out lovely. Great fabric combos! And you are such a smart cookie for getting the shirts all prepped and ready to go so they will be easy to do once you are at your parent's house.



4HppyCamprs said:


> Thank you all! Thank for the encouragement to get it finished too. I did learn A LOT as it is my very first pattern and only my second sewing project (EVER)!
> 
> The Hello Kitty Fabric came from Walmart.
> 
> K was a moving target when we got her to try on the outfit so this is the best of the shots that I have so far



Such a cutie! The outfit looks adorable on her!


So I'm really excited! I just had a friend ask me if I would be willing to do some sewing for her for her upcoming Disney trip! They are leaving two days after Christmas.  YIPPPPEEEE for me!

Sunshine


----------



## sewmess

4monkeys said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> I Love this skirt!  Rapunzal is probably my favorite princess and if I get the embroidery machine I've asked as a gift for Christmas, I may make myself a shirt with the quote.  Or some sort of frying pan quote.
> 
> 
> Okay: this is technically Disney (they own Marvel Comics)& although it's not clothing, it is definately a boutique item:
> 
> Captain America's 1940s Shield Mug Rug modeling my DH's favorite mug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upclose of the applique - not as pretty as some, but I decided I like the looser zig zag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd also like to point out that it's not my sewing that's all wonky, it's my cutting that you can see through the sewing.


----------



## Disney52303

Hi Ladies!! I have definitely been MIA for a good month.  October is rough this year.  10/5 was the one year anniversary I lost my mom (kidney failure after 50+ years with dialysis, she lived with us for the last 6-7 years).  I was a mess the couple weeks before and after... then DH traveled to PR for work after Columbus Day... then I had a girls' weekend in Chicago last weekend (very much needed!).  I have a bunch of pictures, nothing super crazy but a few things I've made that I don't think I've yet shared!

I LOVE everything I have been reading for the past 20 or so pages.  There is way way way TMTQ!






  tutu dance bag for DD, her name is on the other side.  Love the ballerina, but it is TWENTY THREE steps!






  iPhone case I whipped up to take to a fall fest at a winery (I added a clip to it for my belt loop)






 very dark picture but these are valances (lined) I made for our daycare provider.  They're all jungle animals and the names of all the animals are on there; I thought it was adorable






 race shirts.  You all can appreciate this, they took FOREVER to stitch out.  The slippery athletic shirts did not help!  But they turned out cute, I think.  I had a 30 day trial of Embird and made the wording (yes Disney font lol, it was all I had that was the right size).  There were 6 of us in Chicago, we wanted to match for our run (the reason we planned the trip was a race).  I got roped into making us matching shirts lol.  Our names are on the fronts of each in pink glittery thread (which I loathe, the shredding oh my gosh, any tips for this?).  But, in the end, we got SO MANY compliments. I wish I had business cards!!!






  luggage markers I made for a customer (I love saying that!).  The pirate is a mess up lol that I cut out and will attach to something.  I don't want to jinx myself but I was in contact with the DIS welcome center and they asked me to send some.  Crossing my fingers...






 shirts for a customer (sorry for the poor picture, taken with the iPad at work - like my 70's carpet!).  The road runner was for a retired guy who REALLY wanted this character.  It is VERY hard to find but he paid me the $10 for the design at my request... I now have the entire Looney Tunes set lol.

I took DD to see Mary Poppins and meet the actors after (it was a group thing through her dance studio) and I made her the cutest skirt but I can't find a picture.  I will have her wear it again.

We just found out that we will be home from work tomorrow thanks to the impending hurricane.    While I'm thrilled for a day off, NOT FOR THIS (again), ugh.  I just pray pray pray we don't lose power.

Next up are finishing the kids Halloween costumes (both handmade this year, I hope we have ToTing), and Christmas-themed outfits for our surprise Disney weekend next month to Boardwalk.  My nieces (two of them) both have birthdays in November, as does my DD, so I'm planning on ruffle pop skirts in lightweight corduroy along with appliqued shirts.  I have Tink for the soon to be 3 year old and a turquoise and brown retro floral print for the soon to be 7 year old, will post pics of ALL THIS soon!

I was trying to clean my sewing area as it's right near our basement slider and we will 99% sure have water come in... I was organizing all my printed patterns into a binder and DD found my Carla C dolly patterns.  She begged me to make her an outfit for Halloween.  If we have power tomorrow that could be a perfect project.

We are going to WDW THREE TIMES in the next 13 months, first time ever.  I got amazing deals on flights and paid less than 1 set for both thanks to miles and promotions.  Coupled with DVC and an amazing deal on premium annual passes, we can actually make it work.  I just managed to get the last DVC studio for Beach Club next May, which I am super stoked to make outfits for.  It's also our tenth anniversary so it will be a very special trip.  We were married at the Poly and will be going to the luau.  November 2013 we're staying at AKL so we'll have lots of fun themes to work with )


----------



## nannye

Hi everyone. 
Question about a ruffler. I am going to look into seeing if I can get one for my sewing machine, I have somewhat low end brother or my mom has an old Kenmore. 

Knowing really nothing about a ruffler other than it has GOT to be easier than doing a ruffle by hand.... I was wondering would it be suitable to do a gather on a waist to fit a skirt into a waistband for instance? 

Thanks
Erin


----------



## ivey_family

First, prayers for all in the path of Sandy!  Please check in when you can to let us know how you are faring!



4monkeys said:


> Trying to see if I did ths right. If so, I will post more!



I'm so sorry to hear your dd is in the hospital again!  The skirt is too cute!



DMGeurts said:


> D~



Thanks for sharing the photo!  I'm glad you both had a nice visit!



dianemom2 said:


> I know what you mean about the patterns where you have to add the seam allowance.  I've had trouble on their Vida pattern because you do that.  I made one that turned out super wide and I had to go back and re-do it.  I wonder why they make the patterns that way instead of adding a seam allowance to them????



I think Flora is right - so the seamstress can choose the seam allowance width they prefer.  I have a couple books on couture sewing.  I seem to recall reading that Coco Chanel used 3/4"  or more sa's!  And hand finished edge stitching on interior seams!  No thanks!  French seams, yes, hand bound instead of serged?  Uh-uh! 



VBAndrea said:


> Anyway, here are horrible pics of dd's halloween outfit -- she's worn it once and still hasn't worn her Halloween skirt this year and won't be able to given that I wonder if we will even have school on Wednesday.  Makes me quite sad.  I will try to take better detailed pics eventually.....



Cute outfit!  I'm sorry you're still not feeling up to snuff!



sewmess said:


> Captain America's 1940s Shield Mug Rug modeling my DH's favorite mug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upclose of the applique - not as pretty as some, but I decided I like the looser zig zag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd also like to point out that it's not my sewing that's all wonky, it's my cutting that you can see through the sewing.



Very cute!  Dh and I both like Cap!



Disney52303 said:


> luggage markers I made for a customer (I love saying that!).  The pirate is a mess up lol that I cut out and will attach to something.  I don't want to jinx myself but I was in contact with the DIS welcome center and they asked me to send some.  Crossing my fingers...
> 
> )



Everything is great!  I think the luggage tags are my favorite, but the race shirts are really neat, too!

Regards,
C.


----------



## ivey_family

Sorry, double post.


----------



## DMGeurts

nannye said:


> Hi everyone.
> Question about a ruffler. I am going to look into seeing if I can get one for my sewing machine, I have somewhat low end brother or my mom has an old Kenmore.
> 
> Knowing really nothing about a ruffler other than it has GOT to be easier than doing a ruffle by hand.... I was wondering would it be suitable to do a gather on a waist to fit a skirt into a waistband for instance?
> 
> Thanks
> Erin



I just wanted to quick answer you too Erin...

Carla C has a wonderful ruffler tutorial - it's how I figured out my ruffler...  It's a free pdf, and I think it's available on YCMT...  It's called "The Ruffler Unruffled"...  HTH>  

*Sewmess....*  I love your mug rug - you don't give yourself nearly enough credit - you do *beautiful* work.  YOu should be very proud of that!  
*

Disney52303*  WOW!! You have been busy!  And how awesome - 3 trips in one year...  I was just thinking to myself, I have a trip planned with the girls in October - but how awesome would it be to drive down in June -while they are out of school and do a fun (short) trip???  Seriously thinking about it.  

D~  <---Darn military discount, makes me want to take a trip every month for the next year.  Sigh.


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> Sandy is coming to visit us too and we'll get her at the outskirts so we'll have loads of wind (which we already do) and tons of flooding.  Several schools are closed and since Monday is supposed to be the worst I 'm sure the kids will be home a couple of days.  Our district hasn't closed yet, but it will.  The bummer is I have a third doctor's appt on Tuesday and I know it will have to get moved.  This appt is for my neck and shoulder pain which is unrelated (as I have been told) to any of my other issues.  But I did get refills on my pain meds so I'll be fine.  I am now being treated as having severe seasonal allergies -- I've always had seasonal allergies and they've never wiped me out like this, but whatever.  I'm on new meds so we'll see what happens.  I still have times where I feel OK but I get fatigued so easily.


We are also getting a visit from Sandy.  My kids have already had school canceled for Monday and Tuesday.  I guess we will see what happens with the rest of the week.

Sorry you still aren't feeling very well.  Have you been tested for Lyme Disease?  It sounds like you have some of the symptoms for that.  My DH just tested positive for it and has been put on antibiotics for the next 3 weeks.  I hope you can manage to get to the dr on Wednesday.

Love the Halloween outfit.  It turned out great!



sewmess said:


>


I love the mug rug.  It turned out great!  And I love the Grumpy mug that is sitting on it.  I need one of those too!



Disney52303 said:


> Hi Ladies!! I have definitely been MIA for a good month.  October is rough this year.  10/5 was the one year anniversary I lost my mom (kidney failure after 50+ years with dialysis, she lived with us for the last 6-7 years).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just found out that we will be home from work tomorrow thanks to the impending hurricane.    While I'm thrilled for a day off, NOT FOR THIS (again), ugh.  I just pray pray pray we don't lose power.


Sorry to hear about the anniversary of losing your mom.  That must have been hard!  Love all your projects, especially the race shirts and the dance bag.  23 steps is a lot of steps for one ballerina!  I once did an applique that had 57 steps and it nearly drove me nuts!  We'll also be home for the next couple of days and I am really hoping that we can keep our power on.



nannye said:


> Hi everyone.
> Question about a ruffler. I am going to look into seeing if I can get one for my sewing machine, I have somewhat low end brother or my mom has an old Kenmore.


I've never used a ruffler to do a skirt.  Getting the ruffles exactly the length you need with my ruffler has always been tricky.  I've read CarlaC's tutorial about the ruffler but her tricks for adjusting the length of the ruffler's ruffles never seems to work quite right for me. The ruffler is a  wonderful, wonderful way to make loads of ruffles relatively quickly.  If you are doing a ruffled skirt or planning to fill in the back of a dress with rows of ruffles, the ruffler is great!



ivey_family said:


> I think Flora is right - so the seamstress can choose the seam allowance width they prefer.  I have a couple books on couture sewing.  I seem to recall reading that Coco Chanel used 3/4"  or more sa's!  And hand finished edge stitching on interior seams!  No thanks!  French seams, yes, hand bound instead of serged?  Uh-uh!


That makes sense but I don't really like tracing the patterns and remembering to add the seam allowance.  I guess I'm no Coco Chanel because I avoid hand stitching whenever possible.  I even love the button sewing foot on my machine so I don't have to hand sew buttons.  LOL!


----------



## PurpleEars

DMGeurts said:


> It was fun chatting with you!  I hope we didn't sound cranky...  I realized on the way home that we really should have had dinner before we met up - but by the time we realized we should eat something, we would have been really late for the meet... and I didn't want to risk missing you.  We left the mall immediately and stopped to eat at our favorite restaurant (Jimmy Johns)...  and honest - went straight home and straight to bed.    We were probably sound asleep before you got to the airport.  LOL
> 
> Glad you had a good flight and got home early.  It was super fun meeting you!
> 
> D~



No, you guys were not cranky at all. It was a lot of fun to meet our Disboutique friends in real life. I should have told you that I had planned to get dinner on the way so you weren't wondering if I would be hungry. I was pretty tired by the time me meet as I had been doing these close to 12 hour days for 5 days at the conference. I *think* I got to bed at 1 (which is 2 in Central time), it was such a blur lol.



VBAndrea said:


> A quick hello and post of pics.  I have not quoted but I've looked at everything and all are doing fabulous work.
> 
> Sandy is coming to visit us too and we'll get her at the outskirts so we'll have loads of wind (which we already do) and tons of flooding.  Several schools are closed and since Monday is supposed to be the worst I 'm sure the kids will be home a couple of days.  Our district hasn't closed yet, but it will.  The bummer is I have a third doctor's appt on Tuesday and I know it will have to get moved.  This appt is for my neck and shoulder pain which is unrelated (as I have been told) to any of my other issues.  But I did get refills on my pain meds so I'll be fine.  I am now being treated as having severe seasonal allergies -- I've always had seasonal allergies and they've never wiped me out like this, but whatever.  I'm on new meds so we'll see what happens.  I still have times where I feel OK but I get fatigued so easily.
> 
> Anyway, here are horrible pics of dd's halloween outfit -- she's worn it once and still hasn't worn her Halloween skirt this year and won't be able to given that I wonder if we will even have school on Wednesday.  Makes me quite sad.  I will try to take better detailed pics eventually.....



I hope you will be able to get a rescheduled appointment quickly. The Halloween outfit loots great. I really like the ghost applique! I hope your family stays safe during Sandy's visit.



smile5sunshine said:


> So I'm really excited! I just had a friend ask me if I would be willing to do some sewing for her for her upcoming Disney trip! They are leaving two days after Christmas.  YIPPPPEEEE for me!
> 
> Sunshine



That sounds like so much fun to be able to sew for a friend. I look forward to seeing what you make for them!



sewmess said:


> Okay: this is technically Disney (they own Marvel Comics)& although it's not clothing, it is definately a boutique item:
> 
> Captain America's 1940s Shield Mug Rug modeling my DH's favorite mug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upclose of the applique - not as pretty as some, but I decided I like the looser zig zag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd also like to point out that it's not my sewing that's all wonky, it's my cutting that you can see through the sewing.



The mug rug looks great! Good job!



Disney52303 said:


> Hi Ladies!! I have definitely been MIA for a good month.  October is rough this year.  10/5 was the one year anniversary I lost my mom (kidney failure after 50+ years with dialysis, she lived with us for the last 6-7 years).  I was a mess the couple weeks before and after... then DH traveled to PR for work after Columbus Day... then I had a girls' weekend in Chicago last weekend (very much needed!).  I have a bunch of pictures, nothing super crazy but a few things I've made that I don't think I've yet shared!
> 
> I LOVE everything I have been reading for the past 20 or so pages.  There is way way way TMTQ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tutu dance bag for DD, her name is on the other side.  Love the ballerina, but it is TWENTY THREE steps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iPhone case I whipped up to take to a fall fest at a winery (I added a clip to it for my belt loop)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very dark picture but these are valances (lined) I made for our daycare provider.  They're all jungle animals and the names of all the animals are on there; I thought it was adorable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> race shirts.  You all can appreciate this, they took FOREVER to stitch out.  The slippery athletic shirts did not help!  But they turned out cute, I think.  I had a 30 day trial of Embird and made the wording (yes Disney font lol, it was all I had that was the right size).  There were 6 of us in Chicago, we wanted to match for our run (the reason we planned the trip was a race).  I got roped into making us matching shirts lol.  Our names are on the fronts of each in pink glittery thread (which I loathe, the shredding oh my gosh, any tips for this?).  But, in the end, we got SO MANY compliments. I wish I had business cards!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luggage markers I made for a customer (I love saying that!).  The pirate is a mess up lol that I cut out and will attach to something.  I don't want to jinx myself but I was in contact with the DIS welcome center and they asked me to send some.  Crossing my fingers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shirts for a customer (sorry for the poor picture, taken with the iPad at work - like my 70's carpet!).  The road runner was for a retired guy who REALLY wanted this character.  It is VERY hard to find but he paid me the $10 for the design at my request... I now have the entire Looney Tunes set lol.
> 
> I took DD to see Mary Poppins and meet the actors after (it was a group thing through her dance studio) and I made her the cutest skirt but I can't find a picture.  I will have her wear it again.
> 
> We just found out that we will be home from work tomorrow thanks to the impending hurricane.    While I'm thrilled for a day off, NOT FOR THIS (again), ugh.  I just pray pray pray we don't lose power.
> 
> Next up are finishing the kids Halloween costumes (both handmade this year, I hope we have ToTing), and Christmas-themed outfits for our surprise Disney weekend next month to Boardwalk.  My nieces (two of them) both have birthdays in November, as does my DD, so I'm planning on ruffle pop skirts in lightweight corduroy along with appliqued shirts.  I have Tink for the soon to be 3 year old and a turquoise and brown retro floral print for the soon to be 7 year old, will post pics of ALL THIS soon!
> 
> I was trying to clean my sewing area as it's right near our basement slider and we will 99% sure have water come in... I was organizing all my printed patterns into a binder and DD found my Carla C dolly patterns.  She begged me to make her an outfit for Halloween.  If we have power tomorrow that could be a perfect project.
> 
> We are going to WDW THREE TIMES in the next 13 months, first time ever.  I got amazing deals on flights and paid less than 1 set for both thanks to miles and promotions.  Coupled with DVC and an amazing deal on premium annual passes, we can actually make it work.  I just managed to get the last DVC studio for Beach Club next May, which I am super stoked to make outfits for.  It's also our tenth anniversary so it will be a very special trip.  We were married at the Poly and will be going to the luau.  November 2013 we're staying at AKL so we'll have lots of fun themes to work with )



I am sorry to hear that October has been rough. I can't imagine how difficult it must have been for you on the anniversary of your mother's passing. It looks like you had been very busy though and everything look great. I really like the race shirt set!

It's fanastic that you'll get to go so many times in the next 13 months. I look forward to seeing what you make for the trips!



nannye said:


> Hi everyone.
> Question about a ruffler. I am going to look into seeing if I can get one for my sewing machine, I have somewhat low end brother or my mom has an old Kenmore.
> 
> Knowing really nothing about a ruffler other than it has GOT to be easier than doing a ruffle by hand.... I was wondering would it be suitable to do a gather on a waist to fit a skirt into a waistband for instance?
> 
> Thanks
> Erin



I use my ruffler to do gathers to fit a skirt to a waistband or a bodice. I also use it to do gathers for patchwork twirl layers. The only thing I would suggest is to spend a little bit more money and get a Brother ruffler instead of a generic. The generic foot I got caused me no end of grief. The Brother one was MUCH better - I used it on my CS-8060 (before it died) and 270 without any problems.

I think one plus with the European patterns where you had to add seam allowance is that you could sew along the traced lines (which may be good if you have trouble keeping a consistent seam allowance and/or if there are lots of curves involved).


----------



## squirrel

Just wanted to update that I now have the White Powerlock Serger.  I managed to tie the loose thread ends to the spools of thread (I guess the owner never used it again after it was serviced as it still had the test piece in) and get them through and reset the tension.

It seems to be set fairly good (the thread could be a tad tighter everywhere).

It is missing the waste tray and one of the spool holders, doesn't seem to affect the stitch.  Thankfully they were able to find the Instruction Manual and the spool adapters, the presser foot for rolled hems and the needle plate for the rolled hems.

No time to post photos, I have to get to bed.

My dad was so nice- he offered to go and pick it up for me on Friday so I wouldn't have to go at night (about 50 min drive).


----------



## NiniMorris

Wow!

I can't believe how long it has been since I have been here!  I was looking for my sewing mojo and decided to look here  Still not sure I have found it, but I really enjoyed my last hour of looking!


For those not on Facebook, my big news is my daughter is expecting their first baby in May!  With all the cancer and chemo worries, it was great to discover she was able to get pregnant their first month of trying.  

We are at  a little less than 25 days until our next Disney trip...(a few hours less) and I still have the Grand Princess's dress for Akershus and at least 8 shirts to finish...and ...horror of horrors...I  HAVE NOT STARTED PACKING YET!!!

By now, I should have had all the major luggage packed and ready to go, and had the Disney box restocked and repacked.  Sheesh...I don't even have the grocery list for Disney finished...and I am SUPPOSED to go shopping today!

Homeschooling is starting back up this morning, after a wonderful Fall break! 

On Friday, after weeks of bugging him about which vehicle we were taking to Disney, he went to get the oil changed in my van and to have them give it the once over (making sure it was ready to take the 7 hour trip)...and he came home with a NEW van!  It was the best Birthday present I ever got!  You have to know that I gave up on the new car every year after I quit work about 8 years ago.  I bought my last van used a little over 5 years ago.  Truthfully, there was nothing really wrong with the van, it was just starting to show its age.  This one is the same model...just 6 years newer!  (with all those wonderful bells and whistles!)

Off to do 'something' for Disney...not sure what!


Nini


----------



## dianemom2

squirrel said:


> Just wanted to update that I now have the White Powerlock Serger.  I managed to tie the loose thread ends to the spools of thread (I guess the owner never used it again after it was serviced as it still had the test piece in) and get them through and reset the tension.
> 
> It is missing the waste tray and one of the spool holders, doesn't seem to affect the stitch.  Thankfully they were able to find the Instruction Manual and the spool adapters, the presser foot for rolled hems and the needle plate for the rolled hems.


Congratulations on the new machine!  Can't wait to see what you start making with it.  You'll love having a serger.  It makes the inside of your garments look so clean and professional.



NiniMorris said:


> Wow!
> For those not on Facebook, my big news is my daughter is expecting their first baby in May!  With all the cancer and chemo worries, it was great to discover she was able to get pregnant their first month of trying.
> 
> We are at  a little less than 25 days until our next Disney trip...(a few hours less) and I still have the Grand Princess's dress for Akershus and at least 8 shirts to finish...and ...horror of horrors...I  HAVE NOT STARTED PACKING YET!!!
> 
> On Friday, after weeks of bugging him about which vehicle we were taking to Disney, he went to get the oil changed in my van and to have them give it the once over (making sure it was ready to take the 7 hour trip)...and he came home with a NEW van!
> Nini


Glad you came back to visit us on here!  It sounds like lots of good stuff is happening for you.  Future grandchild, new car, trip to Disney!  They all sounds super!  How awesome!

I am sure that you will get everything finished for the trip and then I am sure you will have a wonderful vacation.  I hope we helped you find your sewing mojo.


----------



## miprender

DMGeurts said:


> Thanks for meeting with me Flora - I hope you had a good flight home and are gettng some time to relax today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



What a great picture



VBAndrea said:


> Anyway, here are horrible pics of dd's halloween outfit -- she's worn it once and still hasn't worn her Halloween skirt this year and won't be able to given that I wonder if we will even have school on Wednesday.  Makes me quite sad.  I will try to take better detailed pics eventually.....



Love the pants and the ghost on the back. Did you open up the sides of the jeans to do that? I have been thinking of doing that to DD's jeans but not sure if I feel like ripping them open.

Too bad about getting the appt changed. I do pray they can figure out what is going on for you. 



sewmess said:


> Okay: this is technically Disney (they own Marvel Comics)& although it's not clothing, it is definately a boutique item:
> 
> Captain America's 1940s Shield Mug Rug modeling my DH's favorite mug:



Love the Mug Rug... that is ingenious 



Disney52303 said:


> Hi Ladies!! I have definitely been MIA for a good month.  October is rough this year.  10/5 was the one year anniversary I lost my mom (kidney failure after 50+ years with dialysis, she lived with us for the last 6-7 years).  I was a mess the couple weeks before and after... then DH traveled to PR for work after Columbus Day... then I had a girls' weekend in Chicago last weekend (very much needed!).  I have a bunch of pictures, nothing super crazy but a few things I've made that I don't think I've yet shared!
> 
> I LOVE everything I have been reading for the past 20 or so pages.  There is way way way TMTQ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luggage markers I made for a customer (I love saying that!).  The pirate is a mess up lol that I cut out and will attach to something.  I don't want to jinx myself but I was in contact with the DIS welcome center and they asked me to send some.  Crossing my fingers...
> 
> We are going to WDW THREE TIMES in the next 13 months, first time ever.  I got amazing deals on flights and paid less than 1 set for both thanks to miles and promotions.  Coupled with DVC and an amazing deal on premium annual passes, we can actually make it work.  I just managed to get the last DVC studio for Beach Club next May, which I am super stoked to make outfits for.  It's also our tenth anniversary so it will be a very special trip.  We were married at the Poly and will be going to the luau.  November 2013 we're staying at AKL so we'll have lots of fun themes to work with )



Wow you have been busy. Everything looks great and I love those luggage tags you made.

 That is awesome that you have 3 trips planned.



dianemom2 said:


> W
> I've never used a ruffler to do a skirt.  Getting the ruffles exactly the length you need with my ruffler has always been tricky.  I've read CarlaC's tutorial about the ruffler but her tricks for adjusting the length of the ruffler's ruffles never seems to work quite right for me. The ruffler is a  wonderful, wonderful way to make loads of ruffles relatively quickly.  If you are doing a ruffled skirt or planning to fill in the back of a dress with rows of ruffles, the ruffler is great!



Same here. I've tried the ruffler foot on my serger but I found I really like ruffling by hand.



squirrel said:


> Just wanted to update that I now have the White Powerlock Serger.  I managed to tie the loose thread ends to the spools of thread (I guess the owner never used it again after it was serviced as it still had the test piece in) and get them through and reset the tension.
> 
> It seems to be set fairly good (the thread could be a tad tighter everywhere).
> 
> It is missing the waste tray and one of the spool holders, doesn't seem to affect the stitch.  Thankfully they were able to find the Instruction Manual and the spool adapters, the presser foot for rolled hems and the needle plate for the rolled hems.
> 
> No time to post photos, I have to get to bed.
> 
> My dad was so nice- he offered to go and pick it up for me on Friday so I wouldn't have to go at night (about 50 min drive).



Congrats on your new machine... and how sweet of your dad to pick it up for you. 



NiniMorris said:


> On Friday, after weeks of bugging him about which vehicle we were taking to Disney, he went to get the oil changed in my van and to have them give it the once over (making sure it was ready to take the 7 hour trip)...and he came home with a NEW van!  It was the best Birthday present I ever got!  You have to know that I gave up on the new car every year after I quit work about 8 years ago.  I bought my last van used a little over 5 years ago.  Truthfully, there was nothing really wrong with the van, it was just starting to show its age.  This one is the same model...just 6 years newer!  (with all those wonderful bells and whistles!)
> 
> Off to do 'something' for Disney...not sure what!
> 
> 
> Nini



 Congrats on your new van.... and only 25 days left


----------



## strega7

BabyRapunzel said:


> Well here is DD2's Halloween costume. Had trouble with the Jessie applique, her pants should've been white, but it said black. Oh well. We are going to pumpkin patch tomorrow, so it will have to do.



I love this outfit.  Really cute, I had no idea the Jesse pants were opposite, in fact I had to look at it several times to figure out what was different about it.  




4HppyCamprs said:


> This is the outfit that has taught me so much and caused me lots and lots of frustration but it is finally finished and my DD looks so stinking cute in it that it was all worth it! The legs are the same length and the arms match in real life!! I promise



Super cute!  Looks great on her too!




ivey_family said:


> Ok, I finished the Feliz last night.  I'm pretty happy with it, but I'm not anxious to make another anytime soon.    I changed the pattern just slightly and attached the straps on the inside in the back instead of inside the seam.  She needs them really short right now, but then I can adjust it next year without tearing major seams apart.  Now I have to teach dd how to twirl!
> 
> So, now to shift gears to Christmas Mickey shorts for the boys and a skirt for me.  Then I'll need to get all our tshirts prepped.  We're spending Thanksgiving weekend at my parents in TN on our way down to WDW, so I'll be embroidering about 12 shirts in 2-3 days while there.  Most of them are super simple designs, though, so it should go pretty quickly if I have everything marked and stabilized ahead of time.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Wow!  That must have taken forever to sew.  I love the way it looks on her.  Good luck on all that emroidering, I hope to be able to embroider that fast some day.




4monkeys said:


> Yay, so excited it worked!  I am please with how the skirt turned out since I have only done shorts and a bowling shirt!



Really cute skirts and shirts.  You have applique down!  I hope someday I can applique and have it look as smooth as your stuff.  Sorry your daughter is in and out of the hospital.



dianemom2 said:


> We are getting ready for a visit from Sandy.  Hopefully we will keep our power but we'll see what happens.



I am praying for all of you East Coasters!  




VBAndrea said:


> A quick hello and post of pics.  I have not quoted but I've looked at everything and all are doing fabulous work.
> 
> Sandy is coming to visit us too and we'll get her at the outskirts so we'll have loads of wind (which we already do) and tons of flooding.  Several schools are closed and since Monday is supposed to be the worst I 'm sure the kids will be home a couple of days.  Our district hasn't closed yet, but it will.  The bummer is I have a third doctor's appt on Tuesday and I know it will have to get moved.  This appt is for my neck and shoulder pain which is unrelated (as I have been told) to any of my other issues.  But I did get refills on my pain meds so I'll be fine.  I am now being treated as having severe seasonal allergies -- I've always had seasonal allergies and they've never wiped me out like this, but whatever.  I'm on new meds so we'll see what happens.  I still have times where I feel OK but I get fatigued so easily.
> 
> Anyway, here are horrible pics of dd's halloween outfit -- she's worn it once and still hasn't worn her Halloween skirt this year and won't be able to given that I wonder if we will even have school on Wednesday.  Makes me quite sad.  I will try to take better detailed pics eventually.....



I hope your get to feeing better soon.  I hate it when the Dr's blame everything on allergies.  I love your Halloween outfit, and it looks like your DD loves it too.




sewmess said:


> Okay: this is technically Disney (they own Marvel Comics)& although it's not clothing, it is definately a boutique item:
> 
> Captain America's 1940s Shield Mug Rug modeling my DH's favorite mug:




I don't see anything wonky with it.  I love captain america, and this turned out adorable.



Disney52303 said:


> Hi Ladies!! I have definitely been MIA for a good month.  October is rough this year.  10/5 was the one year anniversary I lost my mom (kidney failure after 50+ years with dialysis, she lived with us for the last 6-7 years).  I was a mess the couple weeks before and after... then DH traveled to PR for work after Columbus Day... then I had a girls' weekend in Chicago last weekend (very much needed!).  I have a bunch of pictures, nothing super crazy but a few things I've made that I don't think I've yet shared!



You have been busy!  Love everything you put together, and can't wait to see more!



I also adored the Peter Pan dress, and the Winnie the Pooh and Farm dress.  Super cute.  I want to try a dress sometime, but don't have a daughter to sew for.  I may have to go bug the neigbor across the street as she has two little girls : )

I just finished my little red riding hood cape for halloween, and am working on a halloween themed peasant shirt to wear with the jean skirt I made from DS old jeans.  I will post pics as soon as I finish the shirt.  I hope all of you east coasters stay safe, I am thinking about you today.


----------



## sewmess

NiniMorris said:


> Wow!
> 
> I can't believe how long it has been since I have been here!  I was looking for my sewing mojo and decided to look here  Still not sure I have found it, but I really enjoyed my last hour of looking!
> 
> 
> For those not on Facebook, my big news is my daughter is expecting their first baby in May!  With all the cancer and chemo worries, it was great to discover she was able to get pregnant their first month of trying.
> 
> We are at  a little less than 25 days until our next Disney trip...(a few hours less) and I still have the Grand Princess's dress for Akershus and at least 8 shirts to finish...and ...horror of horrors...I  HAVE NOT STARTED PACKING YET!!!
> 
> By now, I should have had all the major luggage packed and ready to go, and had the Disney box restocked and repacked.  Sheesh...I don't even have the grocery list for Disney finished...and I am SUPPOSED to go shopping today!
> 
> Homeschooling is starting back up this morning, after a wonderful Fall break!
> 
> On Friday, after weeks of bugging him about which vehicle we were taking to Disney, he went to get the oil changed in my van and to have them give it the once over (making sure it was ready to take the 7 hour trip)...and he came home with a NEW van!  It was the best Birthday present I ever got!  You have to know that I gave up on the new car every year after I quit work about 8 years ago.  I bought my last van used a little over 5 years ago.  Truthfully, there was nothing really wrong with the van, it was just starting to show its age.  This one is the same model...just 6 years newer!  (with all those wonderful bells and whistles!)
> 
> Off to do 'something' for Disney...not sure what!
> 
> 
> Nini



Wow! busy life.  I don't think mine would ever come back with a new van, but he likes to put off until the very last minute to decide which car as well.  Men..

Wonderful news about your daughter and potential grandbabies.
Have fun on your trip!!




DMGeurts said:


> *Sewmess....*  I love your mug rug - you don't give yourself nearly enough credit - you do *beautiful* work.  YOu should be very proud of that!
> *
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks D~ and everyone else!!  I am just coming to realise that I'm not as bad a sewer as I think I am.  I do tend to see the flaws, rather than the good stuff.
> 
> For anyone wanting to try their hand at quilting, I highly recommend Mug Rugs.  They're small, quick, can be easily pieced or appliqued.
> 
> FOR EVERYONE ON THE EAST COAST: my prayers are with you all. . .It's bee a while since a weather event of this kind hit y'all.*


----------



## dianemom2

strega7 said:


> I also adored the Peter Pan dress, and the Winnie the Pooh and Farm dress.  Super cute.  I want to try a dress sometime, but don't have a daughter to sew for.  I may have to go bug the neigbor across the street as she has two little girls : )


Glad you liked my Winnie the Pooh and farm dresses.
I just wanted to say that if you think sewing for little girls would be fun, then you should sign up for one of the Big Gives.  There are very often little girls in the Big Give families.  It is so fun and so rewarding to sew for a family taking a Wish Trip to Disney.  The families always love everything that we send.


----------



## PrincessMickey

It feels like it's been forever since I've posted here, seems like there is always something getting in the way. Todays something is my dad was driving early this morning and hit a deer. Did alot of damage but he is ok which is all that matters. My brother had to go pick him up because I had to get the kids to school. My parents only have one car so I will be sharing my car with them until the car gets fixed or they total it and they get a new one. We shall see, the car is at a shop over an hour away so I will probably have to go out there tomorrow to get everything out. 

Everything posted lately is wonderful, way to much to quote though!!

Prayers for all you in the storms path, I know alot of you are out that way. Stay safe and stay warm and hopefully you don't lose power.


----------



## strega7

dianemom2 said:


> Glad you liked my Winnie the Pooh and farm dresses.
> I just wanted to say that if you think sewing for little girls would be fun, then you should sign up for one of the Big Gives.  There are very often little girls in the Big Give families.  It is so fun and so rewarding to sew for a family taking a Wish Trip to Disney.  The families always love everything that we send.



I probably will at some point, I am just not that confident in my sewing ability yet.  


Here is the shirt I made for myself for Halloween today, we will see if I am brave enugh to wear it to work on Wed.


----------



## PurpleEars

squirrel said:


> Just wanted to update that I now have the White Powerlock Serger.  I managed to tie the loose thread ends to the spools of thread (I guess the owner never used it again after it was serviced as it still had the test piece in) and get them through and reset the tension.
> 
> It seems to be set fairly good (the thread could be a tad tighter everywhere).
> 
> It is missing the waste tray and one of the spool holders, doesn't seem to affect the stitch.  Thankfully they were able to find the Instruction Manual and the spool adapters, the presser foot for rolled hems and the needle plate for the rolled hems.
> 
> No time to post photos, I have to get to bed.
> 
> My dad was so nice- he offered to go and pick it up for me on Friday so I wouldn't have to go at night (about 50 min drive).



Congrats on your new serger. I am sure you will enjoy using it!



NiniMorris said:


> Wow!
> 
> I can't believe how long it has been since I have been here!  I was looking for my sewing mojo and decided to look here  Still not sure I have found it, but I really enjoyed my last hour of looking!
> 
> 
> For those not on Facebook, my big news is my daughter is expecting their first baby in May!  With all the cancer and chemo worries, it was great to discover she was able to get pregnant their first month of trying.
> 
> We are at  a little less than 25 days until our next Disney trip...(a few hours less) and I still have the Grand Princess's dress for Akershus and at least 8 shirts to finish...and ...horror of horrors...I  HAVE NOT STARTED PACKING YET!!!
> 
> By now, I should have had all the major luggage packed and ready to go, and had the Disney box restocked and repacked.  Sheesh...I don't even have the grocery list for Disney finished...and I am SUPPOSED to go shopping today!
> 
> Homeschooling is starting back up this morning, after a wonderful Fall break!
> 
> On Friday, after weeks of bugging him about which vehicle we were taking to Disney, he went to get the oil changed in my van and to have them give it the once over (making sure it was ready to take the 7 hour trip)...and he came home with a NEW van!  It was the best Birthday present I ever got!  You have to know that I gave up on the new car every year after I quit work about 8 years ago.  I bought my last van used a little over 5 years ago.  Truthfully, there was nothing really wrong with the van, it was just starting to show its age.  This one is the same model...just 6 years newer!  (with all those wonderful bells and whistles!)
> 
> Off to do 'something' for Disney...not sure what!
> 
> 
> Nini



Welcome back! I was thinking about your family the other day. I hope you found some sewing mojo as quite a few nice things have been posted lately. Congrats on your daugther getting pregnant. I am sure they are beyond thrilled! And wow, a new van for your birthday, that should make the trip to Disney much more fun and enjoyable!



strega7 said:


> I also adored the Peter Pan dress, and the Winnie the Pooh and Farm dress.  Super cute.  I want to try a dress sometime, but don't have a daughter to sew for.  I may have to go bug the neigbor across the street as she has two little girls : )
> 
> I just finished my little red riding hood cape for halloween, and am working on a halloween themed peasant shirt to wear with the jean skirt I made from DS old jeans.  I will post pics as soon as I finish the shirt.  I hope all of you east coasters stay safe, I am thinking about you today.



I would like the second the suggestion of sewing for Big Gives. I know the families really appreciate anything and everything we make for them. If the thought of doing dresses sounds intimidating to start, you can always make non-clothing items like pillowcases and eye spy bags.



PrincessMickey said:


> It feels like it's been forever since I've posted here, seems like there is always something getting in the way. Todays something is my dad was driving early this morning and hit a deer. Did alot of damage but he is ok which is all that matters. My brother had to go pick him up because I had to get the kids to school. My parents only have one car so I will be sharing my car with them until the car gets fixed or they total it and they get a new one. We shall see, the car is at a shop over an hour away so I will probably have to go out there tomorrow to get everything out.
> 
> Everything posted lately is wonderful, way to much to quote though!!
> 
> Prayers for all you in the storms path, I know alot of you are out that way. Stay safe and stay warm and hopefully you don't lose power.



I hope your dad is ok after hitting a deer. That must have been very scary. 



strega7 said:


> Here is the shirt I made for myself for Halloween today, we will see if I am brave enugh to wear it to work on Wed.



The shirt looks fantastic! You should wear it to work proudly!


----------



## squirrel

I'm making gifts for the children in my daycare.  For most of them I will be making crayon roll ups.  There are a few that I gave to last Christmas and they already have crayon roll ups.

The only thing I can think of is a tooth fairy pillow for the boys (2 four year olds) and a magic bag.  I also need something for a 3 yr old girl who already has a crayon roll up.

Any ideas?


----------



## dianemom2

I have to post fast because the power keeps blinking off.  DH told me to stay off the computer because he doesn't want it ruined with a power surge.



strega7 said:


> I probably will at some point, I am just not that confident in my sewing ability yet.
> 
> 
> Here is the shirt I made for myself for Halloween today, we will see if I am brave enugh to wear it to work on Wed.


The shirt looks great!  You definitely look ready to sew for some Big Gives to me.  Even if you do pj pants and purchase t-shirts, the families LOVE everything that we send and it is really touching.



squirrel said:


> I'm making gifts for the children in my daycare.  For most of them I will be making crayon roll ups.  There are a few that I gave to last Christmas and they already have crayon roll ups.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is a tooth fairy pillow for the boys (2 four year olds) and a magic bag.  I also need something for a 3 yr old girl who already has a crayon roll up.
> 
> Any ideas?


How about eye spy bags.  They are good for boys and girls.  The kids love them.  You could also do super hero capes.  Beth (Disneyjazz) made some for all her preschool kids last year and they absolutely loved them.


----------



## disneychic2

First, I hope everyone in the path of the storm is doing okay. I have two DDs in Northern Virginia, one who lost power and one who didn't. I am praying for the safety of everyone!




ivey_family said:


> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruffles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.



So that's what a Feliz looks like!! I absolutely love it. You did a fantastic job and your daughter is adorable! Love that innocent look on her face!



4HppyCamprs said:


>



Soooo cute! Great job!



4monkeys said:


> Trying to see if I did ths right. If so, I will post more!





4monkeys said:


> Yay, so excited it worked!  I am please with how the skirt turned out since I have only done shorts and a bowling shirt!



Everything is fantastic!!! You should be very pleased indeed. Way to go!!



sewmess said:


> Okay: this is technically Disney (they own Marvel Comics)& although it's not clothing, it is definately a boutique item:
> 
> Captain America's 1940s Shield Mug Rug modeling my DH's favorite mug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd also like to point out that it's not my sewing that's all wonky, it's my cutting that you can see through the sewing.



Great job! I love innovative ideas for coasters. Didn't notice anything wonky at all!



strega7 said:


> Here is the shirt I made for myself for Halloween today, we will see if I am brave enugh to wear it to work on Wed.



I hope you will wear it to work Wednesday. It's fabulous!

Also, I just did my first BG and while I don't think I did my best work, I enjoyed making the things and trying to find just the right colors for them all. It's a great way to give back and I'm sure you would do just fine!


----------



## love to stitch

4monkeys said:


> Yay, so excited it worked!  I am please with how the skirt turned out since I have only done shorts and a bowling shirt!



The outfits look great.



VBAndrea said:


> A quick hello and post of pics.  I have not quoted but I've looked at everything and all are doing fabulous work.
> 
> Sandy is coming to visit us too and we'll get her at the outskirts so we'll have loads of wind (which we already do) and tons of flooding.  Several schools are closed and since Monday is supposed to be the worst I 'm sure the kids will be home a couple of days.  Our district hasn't closed yet, but it will.  The bummer is I have a third doctor's appt on Tuesday and I know it will have to get moved.  This appt is for my neck and shoulder pain which is unrelated (as I have been told) to any of my other issues.  But I did get refills on my pain meds so I'll be fine.  I am now being treated as having severe seasonal allergies -- I've always had seasonal allergies and they've never wiped me out like this, but whatever.  I'm on new meds so we'll see what happens.  I still have times where I feel OK but I get fatigued so easily.
> 
> Anyway, here are horrible pics of dd's halloween outfit -- she's worn it once and still hasn't worn her Halloween skirt this year and won't be able to given that I wonder if we will even have school on Wednesday.  Makes me quite sad.  I will try to take better detailed pics eventually.....



Your daughter looks really cute in her new outfit.



Disney52303 said:


> Hi Ladies!! I have definitely been MIA for a good month.  October is rough this year.  10/5 was the one year anniversary I lost my mom (kidney failure after 50+ years with dialysis, she lived with us for the last 6-7 years).  I was a mess the couple weeks before and after... then DH traveled to PR for work after Columbus Day... then I had a girls' weekend in Chicago last weekend (very much needed!).  I have a bunch of pictures, nothing super crazy but a few things I've made that I don't think I've yet shared!
> 
> I LOVE everything I have been reading for the past 20 or so pages.  There is way way way TMTQ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tutu dance bag for DD, her name is on the other side.  Love the ballerina, but it is TWENTY THREE steps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iPhone case I whipped up to take to a fall fest at a winery (I added a clip to it for my belt loop)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very dark picture but these are valances (lined) I made for our daycare provider.  They're all jungle animals and the names of all the animals are on there; I thought it was adorable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> race shirts.  You all can appreciate this, they took FOREVER to stitch out.  The slippery athletic shirts did not help!  But they turned out cute, I think.  I had a 30 day trial of Embird and made the wording (yes Disney font lol, it was all I had that was the right size).  There were 6 of us in Chicago, we wanted to match for our run (the reason we planned the trip was a race).  I got roped into making us matching shirts lol.  Our names are on the fronts of each in pink glittery thread (which I loathe, the shredding oh my gosh, any tips for this?).  But, in the end, we got SO MANY compliments. I wish I had business cards!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luggage markers I made for a customer (I love saying that!).  The pirate is a mess up lol that I cut out and will attach to something.  I don't want to jinx myself but I was in contact with the DIS welcome center and they asked me to send some.  Crossing my fingers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shirts for a customer (sorry for the poor picture, taken with the iPad at work - like my 70's carpet!).  The road runner was for a retired guy who REALLY wanted this character.  It is VERY hard to find but he paid me the $10 for the design at my request... I now have the entire Looney Tunes set lol.
> 
> I took DD to see Mary Poppins and meet the actors after (it was a group thing through her dance studio) and I made her the cutest skirt but I can't find a picture.  I will have her wear it again.
> 
> We just found out that we will be home from work tomorrow thanks to the impending hurricane.    While I'm thrilled for a day off, NOT FOR THIS (again), ugh.  I just pray pray pray we don't lose power.
> 
> Next up are finishing the kids Halloween costumes (both handmade this year, I hope we have ToTing), and Christmas-themed outfits for our surprise Disney weekend next month to Boardwalk.  My nieces (two of them) both have birthdays in November, as does my DD, so I'm planning on ruffle pop skirts in lightweight corduroy along with appliqued shirts.  I have Tink for the soon to be 3 year old and a turquoise and brown retro floral print for the soon to be 7 year old, will post pics of ALL THIS soon!
> 
> I was trying to clean my sewing area as it's right near our basement slider and we will 99% sure have water come in... I was organizing all my printed patterns into a binder and DD found my Carla C dolly patterns.  She begged me to make her an outfit for Halloween.  If we have power tomorrow that could be a perfect project.
> 
> We are going to WDW THREE TIMES in the next 13 months, first time ever.  I got amazing deals on flights and paid less than 1 set for both thanks to miles and promotions.  Coupled with DVC and an amazing deal on premium annual passes, we can actually make it work.  I just managed to get the last DVC studio for Beach Club next May, which I am super stoked to make outfits for.  It's also our tenth anniversary so it will be a very special trip.  We were married at the Poly and will be going to the luau.  November 2013 we're staying at AKL so we'll have lots of fun themes to work with )



You've been very busy. Everything looks great.



strega7 said:


> I probably will at some point, I am just not that confident in my sewing ability yet.
> 
> 
> Here is the shirt I made for myself for Halloween today, we will see if I am brave enugh to wear it to work on Wed.



That is a very cute shirt.


----------



## DMGeurts

strega7 said:


> I probably will at some point, I am just not that confident in my sewing ability yet.
> 
> 
> Here is the shirt I made for myself for Halloween today, we will see if I am brave enugh to wear it to work on Wed.



I love this shirt!  You should wear it to work on Wed!  I totally would!  



squirrel said:


> I'm making gifts for the children in my daycare.  For most of them I will be making crayon roll ups.  There are a few that I gave to last Christmas and they already have crayon roll ups.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is a tooth fairy pillow for the boys (2 four year olds) and a magic bag.  I also need something for a 3 yr old girl who already has a crayon roll up.
> 
> Any ideas?



I vote for super hero capes...  Who was it that did a bajillion of them???  And the kids just went crazy over them - girls and boys alike.

And those of you in Sandy's path, please know you are in our prayers.

D~


----------



## aboveH20

This is my son waiting for Sandy yesterday.  I haven't heard from him and was hoping maybe Chiara would post since they live in the same borough.






Hope everyone and their property are okay.


----------



## sewmess

strega7 said:


> I probably will at some point, I am just not that confident in my sewing ability yet.
> 
> 
> Here is the shirt I made for myself for Halloween today, we will see if I am brave enugh to wear it to work on Wed.



Go for it!!  Be bold and Daring!  And wear it for those of us who don't really have a huge choice about what they wear to work. (I have dedicated logo wear & may not wear bright colors)

Still praying for all on the east coast and even those more inland now getting an Oct Blizzard!!


----------



## ivey_family

I hope those of you along the East Coast are doing ok!  Many prayers for the repair and re-building phase!



NiniMorris said:


> We are at  a little less than 25 days until our next Disney trip...(a few hours less) and I still have the Grand Princess's dress for Akershus and at least 8 shirts to finish...and ...horror of horrors...I  HAVE NOT STARTED PACKING YET!!!
> 
> By now, I should have had all the major luggage packed and ready to go, and had the Disney box restocked and repacked.  Sheesh...I don't even have the grocery list for Disney finished...and I am SUPPOSED to go shopping today!
> 
> Nini



How exciting about a new van and a new grandbaby!  But, now I'm stressed about not having packed yet, too!  



PrincessMickey said:


> It feels like it's been forever since I've posted here, seems like there is always something getting in the way. Todays something is my dad was driving early this morning and hit a deer. Did alot of damage but he is ok which is all that matters. My brother had to go pick him up because I had to get the kids to school. My parents only have one car so I will be sharing my car with them until the car gets fixed or they total it and they get a new one. We shall see, the car is at a shop over an hour away so I will probably have to go out there tomorrow to get everything out.
> 
> Everything posted lately is wonderful, way to much to quote though!!
> 
> Prayers for all you in the storms path, I know alot of you are out that way. Stay safe and stay warm and hopefully you don't lose power.



I'm glad to hear your dad is ok!  I hope they'll be able to get their car fixed or replaced quickly!



strega7 said:


> I probably will at some point, I am just not that confident in my sewing ability yet.
> 
> 
> Here is the shirt I made for myself for Halloween today, we will see if I am brave enugh to wear it to work on Wed.



Very cute!  I like that peasant style!

Cheryl - I hope you hear from your son very soon!  So scary!


Well, my tshirt plan has changed for the better!  Dh let me borrow a little from our savings so I could finally order my own PE770!  She should be here early next week!  I'm SO excited!

Regards,
C.


----------



## VBAndrea

Just a quick post to let you all know we are safe here -- never lost our power at all.  This storm was mild for us in comparison to others.  The kids are back in school today which is good for my dd's social life (she was beginning to talk me to death on Monday!)

I hope Diane is OK.  The really bad thing is it got cold out quickly -- I had to put our heat on this morning and I know there will be thousands without heat in areas much colder than ours.  My prayers to all in the path and anyone with friends or family affected by the storm.

And on a brighter note, my ds does not want a vest with his Halloween costume (cowboy) so his costume is done   The chaps turned out great even though ds and dh decided I should fringe them   All parties were cancelled this weekend so I won't get pics until tomorrow.  And  think my kids will have to ToT with thermals on under their costumes.  It's usually hot here -- I made them fleece costumes two years ago and all they did was complain about how hot they were.

Stay safe everyone.  Diane, Chiara, Cheryl's son, and all in the path of the storm please report in when you can.  I am praying for all of you.


----------



## NiniMorris

Cheryl,

Chiara posted on facebook that they were fine, they just lost power and thought it might be 3 days before they got it back...

Nini


----------



## dianemom2

ivey_family said:


> I hope those of you along the East Coast are doing ok!  Many prayers for the repair and re-building phase!
> 
> 
> Well, my tshirt plan has changed for the better!  Dh let me borrow a little from our savings so I could finally order my own PE770!  She should be here early next week!  I'm SO excited!


We are doing ok.  Our power flickered on and off all evening so DH made me stay off the computer.  We have a whole house surge protector but we had a period where it was thundering and lightening here so he wanted me to stay off the electronics.  I ended up with my SIL and her family here because the power was out.  She has two little ones so we were all busy entertaining them.

How exciting that you are getting your embroidery machine!  You are going to just love it!!!



VBAndrea said:


> Just a quick post to let you all know we are safe here -- never lost our power at all.  This storm was mild for us in comparison to others.  The kids are back in school today which is good for my dd's social life (she was beginning to talk me to death on Monday!)
> 
> I hope Diane is OK.  The really bad thing is it got cold out quickly -- I had to put our heat on this morning and I know there will be thousands without heat in areas much colder than ours.  My prayers to all in the path and anyone with friends or family affected by the storm.
> 
> And on a brighter note, my ds does not want a vest with his Halloween costume (cowboy) so his costume is done   The chaps turned out great even though ds and dh decided I should fringe them   All parties were cancelled this weekend so I won't get pics until tomorrow.  And  think my kids will have to ToT with thermals on under their costumes.  It's usually hot here -- I made them fleece costumes two years ago and all they did was complain about how hot they were.
> 
> Stay safe everyone.  Diane, Chiara, Cheryl's son, and all in the path of the storm please report in when you can.  I am praying for all of you.


As you can see from my post above we did ok during the storm.  It is still raining here so I haven't been outside to check the roof or siding but I don't see anything on the ground.  We have 3 trees that were blown over in the storm but they are all smaller trees and we should be able to just stake them so that they recover.

We also heard from Chiara on FB.  She is doing ok but is without power.  Her DH is a police officer and had to work through the storm.  He said that there is a huge amount of damage and destruction.  My prayers go out to those in NJ or NY.  I missed getting Cheryl's quote but I hope that her son came through the storm ok.

Can't wait to see everybody's Halloween costume pictures.  While my niece was here I fixed up the Halloween patchwork twirl skirt that I made her last year.  I took off the yoke at the top and replaced it with one that was longer and wider so that she can wear it tomorrow and hopefully next year too.  Of course I didn't get a picture but that's ok.


----------



## aboveH20

disneychic2 said:


> First, I hope everyone in the path of the storm is doing okay. I have two DDs in Northern Virginia, one who lost power and one who didn't. I am praying for the safety of everyone!



I hope her power gets restored soon if it hasn't been already.



ivey_family said:


> Cheryl - I hope you hear from your son very soon!  So scary!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Thanks.  I finally heard from him.  He never lost power, but said it was spooky when his building was swaying.  He's on the sixth floor of a brand new building.




VBAndrea said:


> Just a quick post to let you all know we are safe here -- never lost our power at all.  This storm was mild for us in comparison to others.  The kids are back in school today which is good for my dd's social life (she was beginning to talk me to death on Monday!)
> 
> I hope Diane is OK.  The really bad thing is it got cold out quickly -- I had to put our heat on this morning and I know there will be thousands without heat in areas much colder than ours.  My prayers to all in the path and anyone with friends or family affected by the storm.
> 
> Stay safe everyone.  Diane, Chiara, Cheryl's son, and all in the path of the storm please report in when you can.  I am praying for all of you.



I heard that VB got nine inches of rain so I thought you'd be drenched.  Glad you didn't lose power.

My son is near the Triborough/RFK bridge and I heard last night that winds there were up to 100 mph, but other than "blowing in the wind" he apparently made out okay.

His subway line (under the East River) into Manhattan is wet, so I'm wondering what that means for getting to work.



NiniMorris said:


> Cheryl,
> 
> 
> Chiara posted on facebook that they were fine, they just lost power and thought it might be 3 days before they got it back...
> 
> Nini



Ugh.

Thanks for the report Nini.  I know she and my son aren't very near each other in Queens and I'm hoping three days turns out to be fewer.  I was thinking about her husband, as well.  All of the first responders are doing Herculean work! 



dianemom2 said:


> We are doing ok.  Our power flickered on and off all evening so DH made me stay off the computer.  We have a whole house surge protector but we had a period where it was thundering and lightening here so he wanted me to stay off the electronics.  I ended up with my SIL and her family here because the power was out.  She has two little ones so we were all busy entertaining them.
> 
> As you can see from my post above we did ok during the storm.  It is still raining here so I haven't been outside to check the roof or siding but I don't see anything on the ground.  We have 3 trees that were blown over in the storm but they are all smaller trees and we should be able to just stake them so that they recover.
> 
> We also heard from Chiara on FB.  She is doing ok but is without power.  Her DH is a police officer and had to work through the storm.  He said that there is a huge amount of damage and destruction.  My prayers go out to those in NJ or NY.  I missed getting Cheryl's quote but I hope that her son came through the storm ok.



Glad you're doing okay.  We prepared for the worst and got by with much less rain and wind than predicted.  (I'm about 150 miles north of NYC.)

My senior son survived Sandy.  My junior son called on Sunday and asked us to move his motorcycle into the garage.  It was parked outside for the winter, but it's currently sleeping inside.

Continued prayers for those of you affected by Sandy.


----------



## cogero

Cheryl your son lives not to far from where I grew up and work. I am on the north shore near Nassau county. We have no water damage but have lots of trees down. The next block over has power though.

I have no clue when we will get power. I am going to work tomorrow so I can take a hot shower and charge all my electronics. 

I don't think the trains will be running until Friday or Saturday the soonest. Ther is no power on the bottom third of manhattan. My sister works in city hall and it has no power.


----------



## babynala

4monkeys said:


> Yay, so excited it worked!  I am please with how the skirt turned out since I have only done shorts and a bowling shirt!


The skirt came out really nice and the shirt is so cute.  



DMGeurts said:


> Love how the skirt turned out!  How is Alli doing?
> 
> I just wanted to stop by and post pictures from my Dismeet with Flora (PurpleEars) last night at the MOA...  We got there early because we had other shopping to do.  DH and dd (V) came with, DH for security - not from Flora, but just the mall on weekend nights...  The parking ramp can get a bit iffy after dark.
> 
> Anyways, we met up with Flora outside the Disney store and chatted for a while - I was surprised when we got out to the car and it was 7:30...  So, we had to have chatted for a good half hour or longer.  It was great to meet her...  I even got to see some of her sewing stuff - she had a luggage tag on her carry-on and a phone case for her phone - both of which were super cute!
> 
> Thanks for meeting with me Flora - I hope you had a good flight home and are gettng some time to relax today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


Yeah! How fun that you and Flora got to meet.  That was nice of you two to take time to get together.  



VBAndrea said:


> Anyway, here are horrible pics of dd's halloween outfit -- she's worn it once and still hasn't worn her Halloween skirt this year and won't be able to given that I wonder if we will even have school on Wednesday.  Makes me quite sad.  I will try to take better detailed pics eventually.....


Love the jeans and the t-shirt. Hope your DD gets to wear her skirt to school tomorrow.



sewmess said:


> Okay: this is technically Disney (they own Marvel Comics)& although it's not clothing, it is definately a boutique item:
> 
> Captain America's 1940s Shield Mug Rug modeling my DH's favorite mug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upclose of the applique - not as pretty as some, but I decided I like the looser zig zag.
> 
> I'd also like to point out that it's not my sewing that's all wonky, it's my cutting that you can see through the sewing.


That is so unique, you did a great job on all the stitching.  I think I like the looser zig zag too but I have never done that on a hand applique.  Everyone here enjoys seeing all creations, not just clothes or Disney related.  



Disney52303 said:


> Hi Ladies!! I have definitely been MIA for a good month.  October is rough this year.  10/5 was the one year anniversary I lost my mom (kidney failure after 50+ years with dialysis, she lived with us for the last 6-7 years).  I was a mess the couple weeks before and after... then DH traveled to PR for work after Columbus Day... then I had a girls' weekend in Chicago last weekend (very much needed!).  I have a bunch of pictures, nothing super crazy but a few things I've made that I don't think I've yet shared!
> 
> I LOVE everything I have been reading for the past 20 or so pages.  There is way way way TMTQ!
> 
> We are going to WDW THREE TIMES in the next 13 months, first time ever.  I got amazing deals on flights and paid less than 1 set for both thanks to miles and promotions.  Coupled with DVC and an amazing deal on premium annual passes, we can actually make it work.  I just managed to get the last DVC studio for Beach Club next May, which I am super stoked to make outfits for.  It's also our tenth anniversary so it will be a very special trip.  We were married at the Poly and will be going to the luau.  November 2013 we're staying at AKL so we'll have lots of fun themes to work with


Sorry to hear you have been having a rough time this month.  You have been busy making lots of things!  You must be looking forward to your upcoming trips.  What a great way to celebrate your anniversary.  

Erin - I see you got lots of answers about the ruffler.  I have a Kenmore machine and purchased the Kenmore ruffler foot for my machine.  I have a love/hate relationship with my ruffler foot.  Usually I have good results when I pull out Carla C's directions.  Good luck ruffling! 



squirrel said:


> Just wanted to update that I now have the White Powerlock Serger.  I managed to tie the loose thread ends to the spools of thread (I guess the owner never used it again after it was serviced as it still had the test piece in) and get them through and reset the tension.
> 
> My dad was so nice- he offered to go and pick it up for me on Friday so I wouldn't have to go at night (about 50 min drive).


Congrats on your new serger.



NiniMorris said:


> Wow!
> 
> I can't believe how long it has been since I have been here!  I was looking for my sewing mojo and decided to look here  Still not sure I have found it, but I really enjoyed my last hour of looking!
> 
> 
> For those not on Facebook, my big news is my daughter is expecting their first baby in May!  With all the cancer and chemo worries, it was great to discover she was able to get pregnant their first month of trying.
> 
> We are at  a little less than 25 days until our next Disney trip...(a few hours less) and I still have the Grand Princess's dress for Akershus and at least 8 shirts to finish...and ...horror of horrors...I  HAVE NOT STARTED PACKING YET!!!
> 
> By now, I should have had all the major luggage packed and ready to go, and had the Disney box restocked and repacked.  Sheesh...I don't even have the grocery list for Disney finished...and I am SUPPOSED to go shopping today!
> 
> Homeschooling is starting back up this morning, after a wonderful Fall break!
> 
> On Friday, after weeks of bugging him about which vehicle we were taking to Disney, he went to get the oil changed in my van and to have them give it the once over (making sure it was ready to take the 7 hour trip)...and he came home with a NEW van!  It was the best Birthday present I ever got!  You have to know that I gave up on the new car every year after I quit work about 8 years ago.  I bought my last van used a little over 5 years ago.  Truthfully, there was nothing really wrong with the van, it was just starting to show its age.  This one is the same model...just 6 years newer!  (with all those wonderful bells and whistles!)
> 
> Off to do 'something' for Disney...not sure what!
> 
> 
> Nini


You have had an exciting few weeks. Congrats to your DD and her husband.  So cool that you got a new van, that is a great b-day present and a nice surprise.  Good luck getting all your Disney stuff.  Just so you know - some people don't start packing until the day before their trip.  



PrincessMickey said:


> It feels like it's been forever since I've posted here, seems like there is always something getting in the way. Todays something is my dad was driving early this morning and hit a deer. Did alot of damage but he is ok which is all that matters. My brother had to go pick him up because I had to get the kids to school. My parents only have one car so I will be sharing my car with them until the car gets fixed or they total it and they get a new one. We shall see, the car is at a shop over an hour away so I will probably have to go out there tomorrow to get everything out.
> 
> Everything posted lately is wonderful, way to much to quote though!!
> 
> Prayers for all you in the storms path, I know alot of you are out that way. Stay safe and stay warm and hopefully you don't lose power.


Sorry to hear that your Dad got into an accident.  



strega7 said:


> I probably will at some point, I am just not that confident in my sewing ability yet.
> 
> 
> Here is the shirt I made for myself for Halloween today, we will see if I am brave enugh to wear it to work on Wed.


Love that Halloween shirt, you HAVE to wear it!!!



aboveH20 said:


> This is my son waiting for Sandy yesterday.  I haven't heard from him and was hoping maybe Chiara would post since they live in the same borough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone and their property are okay.


Cheryl - that is a pretty scary picture but he looked like he was prepared.  I'm glad to hear that he didn't loose power. 



ivey_family said:


> Well, my tshirt plan has changed for the better!  Dh let me borrow a little from our savings so I could finally order my own PE770!  She should be here early next week!  I'm SO excited!
> 
> Regards,
> C.


How exciting about your new machine!!!  



VBAndrea said:


> Just a quick post to let you all know we are safe here -- never lost our power at all.  This storm was mild for us in comparison to others.  The kids are back in school today which is good for my dd's social life (she was beginning to talk me to death on Monday!)
> 
> And on a brighter note, my ds does not want a vest with his Halloween costume (cowboy) so his costume is done   The chaps turned out great even though ds and dh decided I should fringe them   All parties were cancelled this weekend so I won't get pics until tomorrow.  And  think my kids will have to ToT with thermals on under their costumes.  It's usually hot here -- I made them fleece costumes two years ago and all they did was complain about how hot they were.
> 
> Stay safe everyone.  Diane, Chiara, Cheryl's son, and all in the path of the storm please report in when you can.  I am praying for all of you.


Glad to hear you guys did not have too many problems with the storm.  Can't wait to see the cowboy, the chaps sound cool.



cogero said:


> Cheryl your son lives not to far from where I grew up and work. I am on the north shore near Nassau county. We have no water damage but have lots of trees down. The next block over has power though.
> 
> I have no clue when we will get power. I am going to work tomorrow so I can take a hot shower and charge all my electronics.
> 
> I don't think the trains will be running until Friday or Saturday the soonest. Ther is no power on the bottom third of manhattan. My sister works in city hall and it has no power.


I've been wondering how you were doing and I'm happy to hear that you and your family are OK.  I hope your power comes on very soon.  I can't imagine NYC with no power.  It reminds me of that mass power failure that happened a few years ago.

Diane - I lost your quote but I hope you don't find too much damage when you get outside.


----------



## PurpleEars

squirrel said:


> I'm making gifts for the children in my daycare.  For most of them I will be making crayon roll ups.  There are a few that I gave to last Christmas and they already have crayon roll ups.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is a tooth fairy pillow for the boys (2 four year olds) and a magic bag.  I also need something for a 3 yr old girl who already has a crayon roll up.
> 
> Any ideas?



I would suggest eye spy bags too. Maybe art smock aprons?



disneychic2 said:


> First, I hope everyone in the path of the storm is doing okay. I have two DDs in Northern Virginia, one who lost power and one who didn't. I am praying for the safety of everyone!



I hope your daugthers' families will remain safe during this time.



aboveH20 said:


> This is my son waiting for Sandy yesterday.  I haven't heard from him and was hoping maybe Chiara would post since they live in the same borough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone and their property are okay.



That looks pretty scary! I hope he is doing ok.



ivey_family said:


> Well, my tshirt plan has changed for the better!  Dh let me borrow a little from our savings so I could finally order my own PE770!  She should be here early next week!  I'm SO excited!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Congrats! I am sure you will have so much fun with the embroidery machine!



VBAndrea said:


> Just a quick post to let you all know we are safe here -- never lost our power at all.  This storm was mild for us in comparison to others.  The kids are back in school today which is good for my dd's social life (she was beginning to talk me to death on Monday!)
> 
> I hope Diane is OK.  The really bad thing is it got cold out quickly -- I had to put our heat on this morning and I know there will be thousands without heat in areas much colder than ours.  My prayers to all in the path and anyone with friends or family affected by the storm.
> 
> And on a brighter note, my ds does not want a vest with his Halloween costume (cowboy) so his costume is done   The chaps turned out great even though ds and dh decided I should fringe them   All parties were cancelled this weekend so I won't get pics until tomorrow.  And  think my kids will have to ToT with thermals on under their costumes.  It's usually hot here -- I made them fleece costumes two years ago and all they did was complain about how hot they were.
> 
> Stay safe everyone.  Diane, Chiara, Cheryl's son, and all in the path of the storm please report in when you can.  I am praying for all of you.



I am relieved to hear that your family is doing ok. I hope your children will have fun going trick or treating tomorrow evening.



dianemom2 said:


> We are doing ok.  Our power flickered on and off all evening so DH made me stay off the computer.  We have a whole house surge protector but we had a period where it was thundering and lightening here so he wanted me to stay off the electronics.  I ended up with my SIL and her family here because the power was out.  She has two little ones so we were all busy entertaining them.
> 
> It is still raining here so I haven't been outside to check the roof or siding but I don't see anything on the ground.  We have 3 trees that were blown over in the storm but they are all smaller trees and we should be able to just stake them so that they recover.



Glad to hear that your family managed ok as well. It sounds like you managed to be productive during the storm.



aboveH20 said:


> Thanks.  I finally heard from him.  He never lost power, but said it was spooky when his building was swaying.  He's on the sixth floor of a brand new building.
> 
> My son is near the Triborough/RFK bridge and I heard last night that winds there were up to 100 mph, but other than "blowing in the wind" he apparently made out okay.
> 
> His subway line (under the East River) into Manhattan is wet, so I'm wondering what that means for getting to work.
> 
> My senior son survived Sandy.  My junior son called on Sunday and asked us to move his motorcycle into the garage.  It was parked outside for the winter, but it's currently sleeping inside.
> 
> Continued prayers for those of you affected by Sandy.



I am glad that your son was fine. It must have been very scary to be that high up during the wind!



cogero said:


> Cheryl your son lives not to far from where I grew up and work. I am on the north shore near Nassau county. We have no water damage but have lots of trees down. The next block over has power though.
> 
> I have no clue when we will get power. I am going to work tomorrow so I can take a hot shower and charge all my electronics.
> 
> I don't think the trains will be running until Friday or Saturday the soonest. Ther is no power on the bottom third of manhattan. My sister works in city hall and it has no power.



I hope the power will be restored for you soon.


----------



## smile5sunshine

ivey_family said:


> Well, my tshirt plan has changed for the better!  Dh let me borrow a little from our savings so I could finally order my own PE770!  She should be here early next week!  I'm SO excited!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



HURRAY!!! *does the snoopy happy dance*
Congrats on the new machine! So sweet of your DH to let you go ahead and get it!



VBAndrea said:


> Just a quick post to let you all know we are safe here -- never lost our power at all.  This storm was mild for us in comparison to others.  The kids are back in school today which is good for my dd's social life (she was beginning to talk me to death on Monday!)
> 
> And on a brighter note, my ds does not want a vest with his Halloween costume (cowboy) so his costume is done   The chaps turned out great even though ds and dh decided I should fringe them  All parties were cancelled this weekend so I won't get pics until tomorrow.  And  think my kids will have to ToT with thermals on under their costumes.  It's usually hot here -- I made them fleece costumes two years ago and all they did was complain about how hot they were.



Glad you are safe! LOL about your DD talking your ear off. and HURRAY for being done with the costumes!



dianemom2 said:


> We are doing ok.  Our power flickered on and off all evening so DH made me stay off the computer.  We have a whole house surge protector but we had a period where it was thundering and lightening here so he wanted me to stay off the electronics.  I ended up with my SIL and her family here because the power was out.  She has two little ones so we were all busy entertaining them.
> 
> As you can see from my post above we did ok during the storm.  It is still raining here so I haven't been outside to check the roof or siding but I don't see anything on the ground.  We have 3 trees that were blown over in the storm but they are all smaller trees and we should be able to just stake them so that they recover.
> 
> Can't wait to see everybody's Halloween costume pictures.  While my niece was here I fixed up the Halloween patchwork twirl skirt that I made her last year.  I took off the yoke at the top and replaced it with one that was longer and wider so that she can wear it tomorrow and hopefully next year too.  Of course I didn't get a picture but that's ok.




Glad you guys made it through unscathed too. How awesome that you were able to redo the yoke of the skirt so it fits again this year. 



aboveH20 said:


> Thanks.  I finally heard from him.  He never lost power, but said it was spooky when his building was swaying.  He's on the sixth floor of a brand new building.



Glad that you heard back from your son. We mamas never stop worrying over our babes, do we?



cogero said:


> We have no water damage but have lots of trees down. The next block over has power though.
> 
> I have no clue when we will get power. I am going to work tomorrow so I can take a hot shower and charge all my electronics.
> 
> I don't think the trains will be running until Friday or Saturday the soonest. Ther is no power on the bottom third of manhattan. My sister works in city hall and it has no power.



thank you for checking in and letting us know you are safe. Praying your power gets turned on quickly.



PurpleEars said:


> I think one plus with the European patterns where you had to add seam allowance is that you could sew along the traced lines (which may be good if you have trouble keeping a consistent seam allowance and/or if there are lots of curves involved).



That is an excellent point! This is the way I actually initially learned to sew and I had/have such a hard time with keeping my seam allowances even. 



squirrel said:


> Just wanted to update that I now have the White Powerlock Serger.  I managed to tie the loose thread ends to the spools of thread (I guess the owner never used it again after it was serviced as it still had the test piece in) and get them through and reset the tension.
> 
> It seems to be set fairly good (the thread could be a tad tighter everywhere).
> 
> It is missing the waste tray and one of the spool holders, doesn't seem to affect the stitch.  Thankfully they were able to find the Instruction Manual and the spool adapters, the presser foot for rolled hems and the needle plate for the rolled hems.
> 
> No time to post photos, I have to get to bed.
> 
> My dad was so nice- he offered to go and pick it up for me on Friday so I wouldn't have to go at night (about 50 min drive).



CONGRATS on the new (to you) serger! I hope you love it!



NiniMorris said:


> Wow!
> For those not on Facebook, my big news is my daughter is expecting their first baby in May!  With all the cancer and chemo worries, it was great to discover she was able to get pregnant their first month of trying.
> 
> On Friday, after weeks of bugging him about which vehicle we were taking to Disney, he went to get the oil changed in my van and to have them give it the once over (making sure it was ready to take the 7 hour trip)...and he came home with a NEW van!  It was the best Birthday present I ever got!  You have to know that I gave up on the new car every year after I quit work about 8 years ago.  I bought my last van used a little over 5 years ago.  Truthfully, there was nothing really wrong with the van, it was just starting to show its age.  This one is the same model...just 6 years newer!  (with all those wonderful bells and whistles!)
> 
> Off to do 'something' for Disney...not sure what!
> 
> 
> Nini



CONGRATS on the new grandbaby on the way! how exciting!

CONGRATS on the new van! WOO HOO!




PrincessMickey said:


> It feels like it's been forever since I've posted here, seems like there is always something getting in the way. Todays something is my dad was driving early this morning and hit a deer. Did alot of damage but he is ok which is all that matters. My brother had to go pick him up because I had to get the kids to school. My parents only have one car so I will be sharing my car with them until the car gets fixed or they total it and they get a new one. We shall see, the car is at a shop over an hour away so I will probably have to go out there tomorrow to get everything out.
> 
> Everything posted lately is wonderful, way to much to quote though!!
> 
> Prayers for all you in the storms path, I know alot of you are out that way. Stay safe and stay warm and hopefully you don't lose power.



Oh no! I hate that deers can do so much damage to cars. I am paranoid about crashing into a deer one day.  I hope your parents are able to get another car (either theirs fixed or a new one) quickly.



strega7 said:


> Here is the shirt I made for myself for Halloween today, we will see if I am brave enugh to wear it to work on Wed.



Oh my golly you HAVE to wear that! the print is so darn cute! Love those little mummies!!!



squirrel said:


> I'm making gifts for the children in my daycare.  For most of them I will be making crayon roll ups.  There are a few that I gave to last Christmas and they already have crayon roll ups.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is a tooth fairy pillow for the boys (2 four year olds) and a magic bag.  I also need something for a 3 yr old girl who already has a crayon roll up.
> 
> Any ideas?



Just a thought, but will any of the kids get upset that they didn't all receive the same thing ("hey how come he got that and I got this?")?  I liked the super hero cape idea....you could include a mask too (see tutorial here: http://cutesycrafts.blogspot.com/2012/07/superhero-party-masks.html)

I also liked the eye spy bags. Even just a simple tote would be nice too.



sewmess said:


> Okay: this is technically Disney (they own Marvel Comics)& although it's not clothing, it is definately a boutique item:
> 
> Captain America's 1940s Shield Mug Rug modeling my DH's favorite mug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upclose of the applique - not as pretty as some, but I decided I like the looser zig zag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd also like to point out that it's not my sewing that's all wonky, it's my cutting that you can see through the sewing.



I love that! Came out very nice. Hope he enjoys it. 



Disney52303 said:


> We are going to WDW THREE TIMES in the next 13 months, first time ever.  I got amazing deals on flights and paid less than 1 set for both thanks to miles and promotions.  Coupled with DVC and an amazing deal on premium annual passes, we can actually make it work.  I just managed to get the last DVC studio for Beach Club next May, which I am super stoked to make outfits for.  It's also our tenth anniversary so it will be a very special trip.  We were married at the Poly and will be going to the luau.  November 2013 we're staying at AKL so we'll have lots of fun themes to work with )



This stuff is all so great! The bag is cute but oh my on how many steps that applique took! I bet the race shirts were HARD to make. That fabric is so thin and slippery!!! came out nice though and glad you got some extra attention on race day. 

All the customer stuff looks nice. Glad you were able to find the design that person wanted.

And color me green with envy over here over your 3 upcoming trips! I am trying my hardest to scheme a way to get back.


Sunshine


----------



## blessedmom4

*Life has been more hectic than usual; however, I wanted to wish you incredible ladies a very safe



​
I just skimmed a few pages (so glad I did so I could see Chiara is okay) and as always when I visit here it makes me desperate to learn how to do all of this. I am in  of your skills and talent.*


----------



## DMGeurts

aboveH20 said:


> This is my son waiting for Sandy yesterday.  I haven't heard from him and was hoping maybe Chiara would post since they live in the same borough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone and their property are okay.





ivey_family said:


> I hope those of you along the East Coast are doing ok!  Many prayers for the repair and re-building phase!
> 
> 
> 
> How exciting about a new van and a new grandbaby!  But, now I'm stressed about not having packed yet, too!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad to hear your dad is ok!  I hope they'll be able to get their car fixed or replaced quickly!
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute!  I like that peasant style!
> 
> Cheryl - I hope you hear from your son very soon!  So scary!
> 
> 
> Well, my tshirt plan has changed for the better!  Dh let me borrow a little from our savings so I could finally order my own PE770!  She should be here early next week!  I'm SO excited!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Congrats on your new machine!!!  WHoot!!!!!!!!!!!



VBAndrea said:


> Just a quick post to let you all know we are safe here -- never lost our power at all.  This storm was mild for us in comparison to others.  The kids are back in school today which is good for my dd's social life (she was beginning to talk me to death on Monday!)
> 
> I hope Diane is OK.  The really bad thing is it got cold out quickly -- I had to put our heat on this morning and I know there will be thousands without heat in areas much colder than ours.  My prayers to all in the path and anyone with friends or family affected by the storm.
> 
> And on a brighter note, my ds does not want a vest with his Halloween costume (cowboy) so his costume is done   The chaps turned out great even though ds and dh decided I should fringe them   All parties were cancelled this weekend so I won't get pics until tomorrow.  And  think my kids will have to ToT with thermals on under their costumes.  It's usually hot here -- I made them fleece costumes two years ago and all they did was complain about how hot they were.
> 
> Stay safe everyone.  Diane, Chiara, Cheryl's son, and all in the path of the storm please report in when you can.  I am praying for all of you.





dianemom2 said:


> We are doing ok.  Our power flickered on and off all evening so DH made me stay off the computer.  We have a whole house surge protector but we had a period where it was thundering and lightening here so he wanted me to stay off the electronics.  I ended up with my SIL and her family here because the power was out.  She has two little ones so we were all busy entertaining them.
> 
> How exciting that you are getting your embroidery machine!  You are going to just love it!!!
> 
> 
> As you can see from my post above we did ok during the storm.  It is still raining here so I haven't been outside to check the roof or siding but I don't see anything on the ground.  We have 3 trees that were blown over in the storm but they are all smaller trees and we should be able to just stake them so that they recover.
> 
> We also heard from Chiara on FB.  She is doing ok but is without power.  Her DH is a police officer and had to work through the storm.  He said that there is a huge amount of damage and destruction.  My prayers go out to those in NJ or NY.  I missed getting Cheryl's quote but I hope that her son came through the storm ok.
> 
> Can't wait to see everybody's Halloween costume pictures.  While my niece was here I fixed up the Halloween patchwork twirl skirt that I made her last year.  I took off the yoke at the top and replaced it with one that was longer and wider so that she can wear it tomorrow and hopefully next year too.  Of course I didn't get a picture but that's ok.





cogero said:


> Cheryl your son lives not to far from where I grew up and work. I am on the north shore near Nassau county. We have no water damage but have lots of trees down. The next block over has power though.
> 
> I have no clue when we will get power. I am going to work tomorrow so I can take a hot shower and charge all my electronics.
> 
> I don't think the trains will be running until Friday or Saturday the soonest. Ther is no power on the bottom third of manhattan. My sister works in city hall and it has no power.



I am so relieved to hear that all of you are OK...  I hope that those of you with out power have it restored soon.  Thank you so much for checking in.  I now pray that the storm recovery is swift and thorough

D~


----------



## Disney52303

Test post from my phone. I hope those who are atoll without power are faring okay. We are blessed with no damage and no power loss. I managed to get all sorts of sewing projects done as we have been home for the past two days.  I also need to take pics of the kids' Halloween costumes. It is my first time truly making them and I think they are great!

Back to work today but school is cancelled for I e more day. Ugh.

Does anyone know how to post pictures from an iPhone to the DIS app?

D~ if CT was on the way from MN to FL we would carpool next June! You should do it! Surprise the girls when they finish school!


----------



## disneychic2

So glad to hear everyone is okay after the storm. I know it's hard to be without power, but great to be safe! 

Question: I have some wonderful Christmas fabric to make skirts for my granddaughters. I actually have 3 or 4 that coordinate. I was wondering what pattern you would recommend I use that would make sure you can see the main fabric. It is so stinkin cute, I don't want it to get lost. Thanks for any suggestions you may have!

ETA: I think I want it to be twirly.


----------



## disneychic2

Disney52303 said:


> Test post from my phone. I hope those who are atoll without power are faring okay. We are blessed with no damage and no power loss. I managed to get all sorts of sewing projects done as we have been home for the past two days.  I also need to take pics of the kids' Halloween costumes. It is my first time truly making them and I think they are great!
> 
> Back to work today but school is cancelled for I e more day. Ugh.
> 
> Does anyone know how to post pictures from an iPhone to the DIS app?
> 
> D~ if CT was on the way from MN to FL we would carpool next June! You should do it! Surprise the girls when they finish school!



There is a new app called snapbucket for the iPhone that dumps your photos into your photobucket account. Once you download the app, you can transfer any photos to it and follow the prompts to share. It gives you a chance to resize the photos also. Then, after you have snapbucket, any photos you take with your phone will automatically be stored there. Believe me, if I can do this, anyone can. I had never posted pictures before because I couldn't figure it out. This app helped me a lot!! Hope this helps!


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> I have no clue when we will get power. I am going to work tomorrow so I can take a hot shower and charge all my electronics.
> 
> I don't think the trains will be running until Friday or Saturday the soonest. Ther is no power on the bottom third of manhattan. My sister works in city hall and it has no power.


I hope that they are able to re-store power very soon and I hope that they can get the subway up and running quickly.  From the pictures I have seen there is a lot of damage both in the city and at the beaches.



blessedmom4 said:


> *Life has been more hectic than usual; however, I wanted to wish you incredible ladies a very safe
> 
> 
> 
> ​*


*
Hope you have a wonderful Halloween too!



disneychic2 said:



Question: I have some wonderful Christmas fabric to make skirts for my granddaughters. I actually have 3 or 4 that coordinate. I was wondering what pattern you would recommend I use that would make sure you can see the main fabric. It is so stinkin cute, I don't want it to get lost. Thanks for any suggestions you may have!

ETA: I think I want it to be twirly.
		
Click to expand...

Somebody did a tutorial for a great skirt that used a few different fabrics.  Here is a link to the tutorial but I noticed that all the pictures are gone from it:
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40350211&postcount=1429

Even without pictures, I think it is pretty well explained.

If you want a really cute skirt pattern that has ruffles galore, try the Audrey skirt pattern from Funktional Threads. 
https://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/audrey-ruffle-skirt-sizes-36mth6yrs.htm

She has the pattern in two sizes.  3/6 months through size 6 and size 7 through 14.  I'd image that would work for most of your granddaughters.



disneychic2 said:



			There is a new app called snapbucket for the iPhone that dumps your photos into your photobucket account. Once you download the app, you can transfer any photos to it and follow the prompts to share. It gives you a chance to resize the photos also. Then, after you have snapbucket, any photos you take with your phone will automatically be stored there. Believe me, if I can do this, anyone can. I had never posted pictures before because I couldn't figure it out. This app helped me a lot!! Hope this helps!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for telling us about that.  I'm going to go and look for it right now.*


----------



## sewmess

So glad to hear from everyone weathering the storm OK.

I have a nephew in Manhattan somewhere. . .I need to check with my BIL to see if he's heard anything yet.  Last I heard he was working from home on Monday.


Happy Halloween, y'all!


----------



## tricia

disneychic2 said:


> So glad to hear everyone is okay after the storm. I know it's hard to be without power, but great to be safe!
> 
> Question: I have some wonderful Christmas fabric to make skirts for my granddaughters. I actually have 3 or 4 that coordinate. I was wondering what pattern you would recommend I use that would make sure you can see the main fabric. It is so stinkin cute, I don't want it to get lost. Thanks for any suggestions you may have!
> 
> ETA: I think I want it to be twirly.



have you checked Teresa Joy's bookmarks.  There are a ton of skirt tutorials there.  And the one by Leslie comes to mind too.  http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.ca/2009/08/photobucket.html


----------



## mollyjean99

Hello Ladies-

I am very excited to say that I just bought a sewing machine and my family is heading to WDW in Feb. 2013.  We will be there from the 3-10 and I plan on making many things for the family to wear.  I have various t-shirts that I plan on making ( some sewing, some iron on, you get the picture) but I wanted your opinions about what I should plan weather-wise.  What would you dress your kids in?  Shorts? Jeans? Skirts?.  My kids are 2 (girl), 5 (boy) and 7 (girl).  Also, any suggestions on fun little things to pack for the trip would be great.  Thanks in advance !


----------



## PrincessMickey

strega7 said:


> I probably will at some point, I am just not that confident in my sewing ability yet.
> 
> 
> Here is the shirt I made for myself for Halloween today, we will see if I am brave enugh to wear it to work on Wed.



Looks great, I would wear it. Hope you wear it today.



PurpleEars said:


> I hope your dad is ok after hitting a deer. That must have been very scary.



Thank you. He is doing fine, I think his pride was hurt more than anything. He is always the one wanting to help others so when he has to rely on someone to pick him up and borrow a car from he's not happy.



squirrel said:


> I'm making gifts for the children in my daycare.  For most of them I will be making crayon roll ups.  There are a few that I gave to last Christmas and they already have crayon roll ups.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is a tooth fairy pillow for the boys (2 four year olds) and a magic bag.  I also need something for a 3 yr old girl who already has a crayon roll up.
> 
> Any ideas?



I second or third doing eye spy bags. They are really fun for kids and adults too!!



ivey_family said:


> I'm glad to hear your dad is ok!  I hope they'll be able to get their car fixed or replaced quickly!



Thank you!



VBAndrea said:


> Just a quick post to let you all know we are safe here -- never lost our power at all.  This storm was mild for us in comparison to others.  The kids are back in school today which is good for my dd's social life (she was beginning to talk me to death on Monday!)
> 
> And on a brighter note, my ds does not want a vest with his Halloween costume (cowboy) so his costume is done   The chaps turned out great even though ds and dh decided I should fringe them   All parties were cancelled this weekend so I won't get pics until tomorrow.  And  think my kids will have to ToT with thermals on under their costumes.  It's usually hot here -- I made them fleece costumes two years ago and all they did was complain about how hot they were.



Glad to hear you all faired well in the storm! And can't wait to see Halloween pictures of your kiddos.



dianemom2 said:


> We are doing ok.  Our power flickered on and off all evening so DH made me stay off the computer.  We have a whole house surge protector but we had a period where it was thundering and lightening here so he wanted me to stay off the electronics.  I ended up with my SIL and her family here because the power was out.  She has two little ones so we were all busy entertaining them.



Glad you all faired well also. Stay safe and have fun entertaining the litttle ones.



aboveH20 said:


> Thanks.  I finally heard from him.  He never lost power, but said it was spooky when his building was swaying.  He's on the sixth floor of a brand new building.
> 
> We prepared for the worst and got by with much less rain and wind than predicted.  (I'm about 150 miles north of NYC.)
> 
> My senior son survived Sandy.  My junior son called on Sunday and asked us to move his motorcycle into the garage.  It was parked outside for the winter, but it's currently sleeping inside.
> 
> Continued prayers for those of you affected by Sandy.



Glad to hear your son is safe and you also. 



cogero said:


> Cheryl your son lives not to far from where I grew up and work. I am on the north shore near Nassau county. We have no water damage but have lots of trees down. The next block over has power though.
> 
> I have no clue when we will get power. I am going to work tomorrow so I can take a hot shower and charge all my electronics.
> 
> I don't think the trains will be running until Friday or Saturday the soonest. Ther is no power on the bottom third of manhattan. My sister works in city hall and it has no power.



Glad to hear you are doing well. Hopefully you will get power soon. Give extra hugs and thanks to your DH for everything he is doing through all this. I know all the police and firefighters are keeping plenty busy.



blessedmom4 said:


> *Life has been more hectic than usual; however, I wanted to wish you incredible ladies a very safe
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> I just skimmed a few pages (so glad I did so I could see Chiara is okay) and as always when I visit here it makes me desperate to learn how to do all of this. I am in  of your skills and talent.*



Happy Halloween to you too and continued prayers for your family.


----------



## DMGeurts

Disney52303 said:


> Test post from my phone. I hope those who are atoll without power are faring okay. We are blessed with no damage and no power loss. I managed to get all sorts of sewing projects done as we have been home for the past two days.  I also need to take pics of the kids' Halloween costumes. It is my first time truly making them and I think they are great!
> 
> Back to work today but school is cancelled for I e more day. Ugh.
> 
> Does anyone know how to post pictures from an iPhone to the DIS app?
> 
> D~ if CT was on the way from MN to FL we would carpool next June! You should do it! Surprise the girls when they finish school!




LOL - I could _make_ it on the way.  Or we could just meet up somewhere and caravan.  



disneychic2 said:


> So glad to hear everyone is okay after the storm. I know it's hard to be without power, but great to be safe!
> 
> Question: I have some wonderful Christmas fabric to make skirts for my granddaughters. I actually have 3 or 4 that coordinate. I was wondering what pattern you would recommend I use that would make sure you can see the main fabric. It is so stinkin cute, I don't want it to get lost. Thanks for any suggestions you may have!
> 
> ETA: I think I want it to be twirly.



Lois - I also recommend the Audrey ruffle skirt - it is such a fun pattern to make, and you can definately highlight the main holiday fabric with it.  

Also, the one Tricia posted from Leslie is a great one - you really can't go wrong with either.



mollyjean99 said:


> Hello Ladies-
> 
> I am very excited to say that I just bought a sewing machine and my family is heading to WDW in Feb. 2013.  We will be there from the 3-10 and I plan on making many things for the family to wear.  I have various t-shirts that I plan on making ( some sewing, some iron on, you get the picture) but I wanted your opinions about what I should plan weather-wise.  What would you dress your kids in?  Shorts? Jeans? Skirts?.  My kids are 2 (girl), 5 (boy) and 7 (girl).  Also, any suggestions on fun little things to pack for the trip would be great.  Thanks in advance !



Welcome!  Congrats on your new sewing machine - I hope you learn to love this hobby as I have.    I have never been in Feb, but I was there in early March this last year - and the weather is great.  I would suggest packing a sweatshirt, because the evenings do get chilly.  I would also recommend layers...  for the girls, a pair of leggings under a skirt/dress, and a t shirt under a sleveless/halter dress - so you can easily add or subtract layers as necessary.  For your ds, I would do maybe a long sleved tshirt under a bowling shirt...  *Marianne did a really awesome tutorial about how to turn the Easy Fit pants into shorts - but I am not sure if that link is posted on the front page or not?  Maybe someone will have it?*    As for fun things...  We didn't do a lot of fun stuff when my girls were little - I don't ever remember packing anything for them to do in the lines - either that, or my memory is shot - which is a distinct possibility.  

D~


----------



## disneychic2

tricia said:


> have you checked Teresa Joy's bookmarks.  There are a ton of skirt tutorials there.  And the one by Leslie comes to mind too.  http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.ca/2009/08/photobucket.html



Yes, I loved checking out the skirts in the bookmarks! There were so many, my head was swimming. Thank you for the suggestion of the Leslie skirt. I love it!



dianemom2 said:


> I hope that they are able to re-store power very soon and I hope that they can get the subway up and running quickly.  From the pictures I have seen there is a lot of damage both in the city and at the beaches.
> 
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful Halloween too!
> 
> 
> Somebody did a tutorial for a great skirt that used a few different fabrics.  Here is a link to the tutorial but I noticed that all the pictures are gone from it:
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40350211&postcount=1429
> 
> Even without pictures, I think it is pretty well explained.
> 
> If you want a really cute skirt pattern that has ruffles galore, try the Audrey skirt pattern from Funktional Threads.
> https://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/audrey-ruffle-skirt-sizes-36mth6yrs.htm
> 
> She has the pattern in two sizes.  3/6 months through size 6 and size 7 through 14.  I'd image that would work for most of your granddaughters.
> 
> 
> Thanks for telling us about that.  I'm going to go and look for it right now.



Thanks for those suggestions. I may just try that one without the pics!



DMGeurts said:


> Lois - I also recommend the Audrey ruffle skirt - it is such a fun pattern to make, and you can definately highlight the main holiday fabric with it.
> 
> Also, the one Tricia posted from Leslie is a great one - you really can't go wrong with either.
> 
> D~



Thanks for your input. I agree! I think I may do the one from Leslie. The Audrey is really cute too!


----------



## mollyjean99

Welcome!  Congrats on your new sewing machine - I hope you learn to love this hobby as I have.    I have never been in Feb, but I was there in early March this last year - and the weather is great.  I would suggest packing a sweatshirt, because the evenings do get chilly.  I would also recommend layers...  for the girls, a pair of leggings under a skirt/dress, and a t shirt under a sleveless/halter dress - so you can easily add or subtract layers as necessary.  For your ds, I would do maybe a long sleved tshirt under a bowling shirt...  *Marianne did a really awesome tutorial about how to turn the Easy Fit pants into shorts - but I am not sure if that link is posted on the front page or not?  Maybe someone will have it?*    As for fun things...  We didn't do a lot of fun stuff when my girls were little - I don't ever remember packing anything for them to do in the lines - either that, or my memory is shot - which is a distinct possibility.  

D~[/QUOTE]
Thank you so much for the kind welcome.  I honestly was inspired by your story to go out and get a machine to try this stuff (although my machine is not as beautiful as Miss Patience).  Regardless, I am open to any suggestions people may have or directions to turn.  I am excited about this opportunity and hope to be 1/2 as good of a sewer as yourself.  What do you think of starting with a pillowcase dress?  I was told those were easy


----------



## dianemom2

mollyjean99 said:


> Hello Ladies-
> 
> I am very excited to say that I just bought a sewing machine and my family is heading to WDW in Feb. 2013.  We will be there from the 3-10 and I plan on making many things for the family to wear.  I have various t-shirts that I plan on making ( some sewing, some iron on, you get the picture) but I wanted your opinions about what I should plan weather-wise.  What would you dress your kids in?  Shorts? Jeans? Skirts?.  My kids are 2 (girl), 5 (boy) and 7 (girl).  Also, any suggestions on fun little things to pack for the trip would be great.  Thanks in advance !


Welcome to the group!  I agree with D that you should dress the kids in layers.  Morning and evenings will be cool but the afternoons might get warm.  When my kids were little like yours, I would always stop in the dollar store before the trip and pick up a few small items that would keep the kids busy.  



mollyjean99 said:


> What do you think of starting with a pillowcase dress?  I was told those were easy


I honestly think a pair of the easy fit shorts or pants are simpler than the pillowcase dress.  Or a very simple skirt.  The pillowcase dresses are a good second project IMHO.  It is easier to do a few things that only have straight seams first before tackling the pillowcase dress which has those underarm curves.  I'd also advise you to watch a couple of videos on Youtube.  If your machine is brand new, there are probably some basic videos by the manufacturer showing how to use your exact sewing machine.  If it is an older machine, you can find some good basic sewing videos.  I've learned tons of skills by watching Youtube.


----------



## PurpleEars

blessedmom4 said:


> *Life has been more hectic than usual; I just skimmed a few pages (so glad I did so I could see Chiara is okay) and as always when I visit here it makes me desperate to learn how to do all of this. I am in  of your skills and talent.*



I hope your family is doing ok even though life is little bit hectic!



Disney52303 said:


> Test post from my phone. I hope those who are atoll without power are faring okay. We are blessed with no damage and no power loss. I managed to get all sorts of sewing projects done as we have been home for the past two days.  I also need to take pics of the kids' Halloween costumes. It is my first time truly making them and I think they are great!
> 
> Back to work today but school is cancelled for I e more day. Ugh.
> 
> Does anyone know how to post pictures from an iPhone to the DIS app?
> 
> D~ if CT was on the way from MN to FL we would carpool next June! You should do it! Surprise the girls when they finish school!



I am glad that your family weathered the storm without problems. I look forward to seeing the Halloween costumes!



disneychic2 said:


> So glad to hear everyone is okay after the storm. I know it's hard to be without power, but great to be safe!
> 
> Question: I have some wonderful Christmas fabric to make skirts for my granddaughters. I actually have 3 or 4 that coordinate. I was wondering what pattern you would recommend I use that would make sure you can see the main fabric. It is so stinkin cute, I don't want it to get lost. Thanks for any suggestions you may have!
> 
> ETA: I think I want it to be twirly.



I was thinking the peek-a-boo skirt may be an option as well.



mollyjean99 said:


> Hello Ladies-
> 
> I am very excited to say that I just bought a sewing machine and my family is heading to WDW in Feb. 2013.  We will be there from the 3-10 and I plan on making many things for the family to wear.  I have various t-shirts that I plan on making ( some sewing, some iron on, you get the picture) but I wanted your opinions about what I should plan weather-wise.  What would you dress your kids in?  Shorts? Jeans? Skirts?.  My kids are 2 (girl), 5 (boy) and 7 (girl).  Also, any suggestions on fun little things to pack for the trip would be great.  Thanks in advance !



Welcome! The thing with that time of the year is that the temperature can be difficult to predict. The year we went in February, we had our fall jackets on even during the day (but the lines were short!) At the same time, you could hit super nice temperatures in February (think shorts and T shirts). I would plan to do layers with long pants if I were to go in February again. For something fun, I would suggest eye spy bags for the kids.



mollyjean99 said:


> Thank you so much for the kind welcome.  I honestly was inspired by your story to go out and get a machine to try this stuff (although my machine is not as beautiful as Miss Patience).  Regardless, I am open to any suggestions people may have or directions to turn.  I am excited about this opportunity and hope to be 1/2 as good of a sewer as yourself.  What do you think of starting with a pillowcase dress?  I was told those were easy



I have never done a pillowcase dress but others have found the arm hole area could be challenging. As others have mentioned, the easy fits are great. The pattern can be found on youcanmakethis.com. In general, many of us had great success with the Scientific Seamstress patterns from that web site. I would suggest taking a look at what's there and see what strikes your fancy.


----------



## cinderwannabe

Hi All! I think I may want to get an embriodery machine but I am clueless. I have two regular sewing machines so I can at least sew but I don't know what features I should be looking for. I am looking to do designs on bags, shirts, skirts etc. Can anyboy help guide me in the right direction? I don't want to spend anywhere over $500. Thanks!


----------



## ColonelHathi

mollyjean99 said:
			
		

> Hello Ladies-
> 
> I am very excited to say that I just bought a sewing machine and my family is heading to WDW in Feb. 2013.  We will be there from the 3-10 and I plan on making many things for the family to wear.  I have various t-shirts that I plan on making ( some sewing, some iron on, you get the picture) but I wanted your opinions about what I should plan weather-wise.  What would you dress your kids in?  Shorts? Jeans? Skirts?.  My kids are 2 (girl), 5 (boy) and 7 (girl).  Also, any suggestions on fun little things to pack for the trip would be great.  Thanks in advance !



Hi MollyJean99, 

I used to work at Disney back-in-the-day, Spring CP. Let me tell you that Feb can be gorgeous or downright frigid. I would plan plenty of layers, and check out the forecast before you go as coats may be nice too. The worst is the cold, bone chilling rains, but it can also be in the 80's in any given day. Fickle!

I'm also fairly new to sewing and would totally recommend a free twirly skirt tutorial - search online and you'll find plenty and then go with one that seems easiest. There are some out there that have adjustable sizing that would work for both your girls. You could then pack some leggings that coordinate to wear under the skirts if needed. I've started to make DD (4) a bunch of skirts - she's crazy about twirly skirts. The more I make, the more I start to go beyond the basics - add ruffles, add ribbons or Rick-rack, etc. I even made a couple that coordinate with Disney Tees. Have fun!!!


----------



## PrincessMickey

mollyjean99 said:


> Hello Ladies-
> 
> I am very excited to say that I just bought a sewing machine and my family is heading to WDW in Feb. 2013.  We will be there from the 3-10 and I plan on making many things for the family to wear.  I have various t-shirts that I plan on making ( some sewing, some iron on, you get the picture) but I wanted your opinions about what I should plan weather-wise.  What would you dress your kids in?  Shorts? Jeans? Skirts?.  My kids are 2 (girl), 5 (boy) and 7 (girl).  Also, any suggestions on fun little things to pack for the trip would be great.  Thanks in advance !



Welcome! I would go with long pants/leggings and layers for the tops. I will second Diane and make up a few eye spy bags for the kids. They are easy and keep everyone occupied for quite awhile.



cinderwannabe said:


> Hi All! I think I may want to get an embriodery machine but I am clueless. I have two regular sewing machines so I can at least sew but I don't know what features I should be looking for. I am looking to do designs on bags, shirts, skirts etc. Can anyboy help guide me in the right direction? I don't want to spend anywhere over $500. Thanks!



I don't have an embroidery machine but I don't think you will get much for under $500 and if you did find something it would only have the 4x4 hoop. You will quickly get hoop envy for something bigger. Many on here have or started with the Brother PE770. I think you can get one for for around $650 or so and it has a 5x7 hoop.  Many have been pretty happy with it. A common piece of advise on here is to get the biggest hoop size you can afford. Hope that helps you out a little bit


----------



## peachygreen

UGH - Work travel is putting a damper on my projects.  I have 10 more days at home before we leave and still have a few projects half finished.  

Last outfit to finalize.  Part of me is thinking of cheating and just making the shirt and pairing it with a plain storebought pink skirt.  Part of me hates that idea.  Anyway this is for our Epcot day dedicated to the World Showcase and Perry Missions.




Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr

So the shirt (I may go with a darker pink then the tee shown) with Perry and each girl's shirt will have their initial (Agent M, Agent A).  I am thinking of making a skirt in the world fabric.  Any opinions positive or negative are welcome.  

Tomorrow's goal is to finish my first Lauren dress.  I need to add the elastic casing in the back and sew the skirt to the bodice.  I also need to make the sash and apron.  I made it detachable so I could switch them out.  I want to use the apron for dinner at Biergarten because it gives it a more dirndl feel to it.  I like the sash for changing it up though.


----------



## RMAMom

Hi Alll,

I haven't posted in a while.

We came through the hurricane without a scratch. I think I brought some Disney magic home with me. We live 45 minutes from Long Beach Island. My Mom has a summer place in Sea Isle City and we can't get to it yet so we have no idea what we will find when we are allowed down there. The whole think just makes me sick to think about it.

We have had a lot going on here. My DD got engaged in Disney when we were there the beginning of October. My youngest Grandson was baptized in September so we had my Son, DDIL and my  grandchildren here. They are 4 and 2 and really keep you busy!!!! It was heartbreaking to send them back to OK at the end of September. I made my Emily a Grace dress to wear.
Here she is with my DH





And a matching tie for her brother Edward 
Here he is with his perpetually untucked shirt looking for trouble in the middle of the baptism!






My Mom made the baby's gown. She made it very simple out of cotton eyelet.
It's not every baby that has a Christening Gown made by his great grandmother 





My Mom (holding Gus) and my Aunt





[/IMG]

My DDIL wanted to learn to sew so I supervised while she made the Jamie dress for herself to wear. She looked great. I can't find a picture right now. They must be on my daughters computer

I also had the chance to make the hipster for myself from Dog Under My Desk website. I have to say that I love it and have family members putting in requests. It was pretty easy to sew together and perfect for the parks. We went the beginning of October for 10 days with my Mom and Aunt. It was a very different trip, they tired very easily and just couldn't walk the parks like we do. My Mother was tickled pink to ride the train around the MK (No, I'm not kidding) I did manage to get them on Soarin, and they enjoyed it. My Mom is 75 and Aunt Nancy is 70 I was thrilled to have a chance to spend some time with them in my happy place.But man O man was it work!!! My husband was a dream through  the trip. I have a picture of him sitting in EPCOT waiting for illuminations holding my Mom's purse. I owe him big for that "vacation"!

OK friends, now to go back a few pages and catch up on the beautiful sewing projects I saw when I skimmed through.

Mary


----------



## love to stitch

RMAMom said:


> Hi Alll,
> 
> I haven't posted in a while.
> 
> We came through the hurricane without a scratch. I think I brought some Disney magic home with me. We live 45 minutes from Long Beach Island. My Mom has a summer place in Sea Isle City and we can't get to it yet so we have no idea what we will find when we are allowed down there. The whole think just makes me sick to think about it.
> 
> We have had a lot going on here. My DD got engaged in Disney when we were there the beginning of October. My youngest Grandson was baptized in September so we had my Son, DDIL and my  grandchildren here. They are 4 and 2 and really keep you busy!!!! It was heartbreaking to send them back to OK at the end of September. I made my Emily a Grace dress to wear.
> Here she is with my DH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a matching tie for her brother Edward
> Here he is with his perpetually untucked shirt looking for trouble in the middle of the baptism!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mom made the baby's gown. She made it very simple out of cotton eyelet.
> It's not every baby that has a Christening Gown made by his great grandmother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mom (holding Gus) and my Aunt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> My DDIL wanted to learn to sew so I supervised while she made the Jamie dress for herself to wear. She looked great. I can't find a picture right now. They must be on my daughters computer
> 
> I also had the chance to make the hipster for myself from Dog Under My Desk website. I have to say that I love it and have family members putting in requests. It was pretty easy to sew together and perfect for the parks. We went the beginning of October for 10 days with my Mom and Aunt. It was a very different trip, they tired very easily and just couldn't walk the parks like we do. My Mother was tickled pink to ride the train around the MK (No, I'm not kidding) I did manage to get them on Soarin, and they enjoyed it. My Mom is 75 and Aunt Nancy is 70 I was thrilled to have a chance to spend some time with them in my happy place.But man O man was it work!!! My husband was a dream through  the trip. I have a picture of him sitting in EPCOT waiting for illuminations holding my Mom's purse. I owe him big for that "vacation"!
> 
> OK friends, now to go back a few pages and catch up on the beautiful sewing projects I saw when I skimmed through.
> 
> Mary



You have a very lovely family, it sounds like they keep you busy. I'm glad you all made it through the storm safely and hope all is well with your mother's place.


----------



## disneychic2

peachygreen said:


> UGH - Work travel is putting a damper on my projects.  I have 10 more days at home before we leave and still have a few projects half finished.
> 
> Last outfit to finalize.  Part of me is thinking of cheating and just making the shirt and pairing it with a plain storebought pink skirt.  Part of me hates that idea.  Anyway this is for our Epcot day dedicated to the World Showcase and Perry Missions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> So the shirt (I may go with a darker pink then the tee shown) with Perry and each girl's shirt will have their initial (Agent M, Agent A).  I am thinking of making a skirt in the world fabric.  Any opinions positive or negative are welcome.
> 
> Tomorrow's goal is to finish my first Lauren dress.  I need to add the elastic casing in the back and sew the skirt to the bodice.  I also need to make the sash and apron.  I made it detachable so I could switch them out.  I want to use the apron for dinner at Biergarten because it gives it a more dirndl feel to it.  I like the sash for changing it up though.



Wow! You have a lot going on! I think you'll be unhappy going with the store bought skirt, but there would be nothing wrong with doing that in a pinch. The shirt is very cute and I like the pink you show. A skirt in the world fabric would be so cute with the shirt, but is that perry fabric you show also? If so, that would be my choice. Good luck with the sewing you have left to do. You sound like me, with too much left to do and running out of time. But, we always seem to get things done under pressure, right? Can't wait to see the pics of the Lauren dress!



RMAMom said:


> Hi Alll,
> 
> I haven't posted in a while.
> 
> We came through the hurricane without a scratch. I think I brought some Disney magic home with me. We live 45 minutes from Long Beach Island. My Mom has a summer place in Sea Isle City and we can't get to it yet so we have no idea what we will find when we are allowed down there. The whole think just makes me sick to think about it.
> 
> We have had a lot going on here. My DD got engaged in Disney when we were there the beginning of October. My youngest Grandson was baptized in September so we had my Son, DDIL and my  grandchildren here. They are 4 and 2 and really keep you busy!!!! It was heartbreaking to send them back to OK at the end of September. I made my Emily a Grace dress to wear.
> Here she is with my DH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a matching tie for her brother Edward
> Here he is with his perpetually untucked shirt looking for trouble in the middle of the baptism!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mom made the baby's gown. She made it very simple out of cotton eyelet.
> It's not every baby that has a Christening Gown made by his great grandmother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mom (holding Gus) and my Aunt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> My DDIL wanted to learn to sew so I supervised while she made the Jamie dress for herself to wear. She looked great. I can't find a picture right now. They must be on my daughters computer
> 
> I also had the chance to make the hipster for myself from Dog Under My Desk website. I have to say that I love it and have family members putting in requests. It was pretty easy to sew together and perfect for the parks. We went the beginning of October for 10 days with my Mom and Aunt. It was a very different trip, they tired very easily and just couldn't walk the parks like we do. My Mother was tickled pink to ride the train around the MK (No, I'm not kidding) I did manage to get them on Soarin, and they enjoyed it. My Mom is 75 and Aunt Nancy is 70 I was thrilled to have a chance to spend some time with them in my happy place.But man O man was it work!!! My husband was a dream through  the trip. I have a picture of him sitting in EPCOT waiting for illuminations holding my Mom's purse. I owe him big for that "vacation"!
> 
> OK friends, now to go back a few pages and catch up on the beautiful sewing projects I saw when I skimmed through.
> 
> Mary



What a blessing to have your family around for such a special occasion! Those children are adorable! And nice job on the Grace dress and the tie!

I know what you mean about a "different" trip to Disney. We just took our 5 year old granddaughter for her first trip to the World and we enjoyed ourselves completely, but it was so different from what DH and I do alone! So, we have to go back (this month) to do it our way. But I know you feel as I do that those memories made with our loved ones are priceless! (I'm getting a visual of your hubby holding your mom's purse)

How wonderful that your DDIL wants to learn to sew. Neither of my girls has any interest in it what-so-ever. They don't live near me, so it would be hard to teach them long distance I guess. Thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## DMGeurts

mollyjean99 said:


> Thank you so much for the kind welcome.  I honestly was inspired by your story to go out and get a machine to try this stuff (although my machine is not as beautiful as Miss Patience).  Regardless, I am open to any suggestions people may have or directions to turn.  I am excited about this opportunity and hope to be 1/2 as good of a sewer as yourself.  What do you think of starting with a pillowcase dress?  I was told those were easy



Thank you.  

I almost forgot to mention - and I don't think anyone else has yet either.  Carla C's patterns from Youcanmakethis.com  They are amazing!  A lot of people start with the simply sweet dress - her patterns are like a sewing lesson all rolled into one, and there is a lot to be learned from Carla C in an easy fashion.  I would not hesitate to try one of her patterns as a first pattern.  



dianemom2 said:


> I honestly think a pair of the easy fit shorts or pants are simpler than the pillowcase dress.  Or a very simple skirt.  The pillowcase dresses are a good second project IMHO.  It is easier to do a few things that only have straight seams first before tackling the pillowcase dress which has those underarm curves.  I'd also advise you to watch a couple of videos on Youtube.  If your machine is brand new, there are probably some basic videos by the manufacturer showing how to use your exact sewing machine.  If it is an older machine, you can find some good basic sewing videos.  I've learned tons of skills by watching Youtube.



I agree with all of this too - great advise Diane!

How are you all doing?



cinderwannabe said:


> Hi All! I think I may want to get an embriodery machine but I am clueless. I have two regular sewing machines so I can at least sew but I don't know what features I should be looking for. I am looking to do designs on bags, shirts, skirts etc. Can anyboy help guide me in the right direction? I don't want to spend anywhere over $500. Thanks!



I would suggest a Brother PE 770, it is the 5x7 hoop, but I have heard that those with a 4x6 get hoop envy very quickly.

Personally, I learned how to hand applique (Heather Sue's most awesome hand applique tutorial is on page 1) so I did not have to spend the $$ on an emboridery machine.  Because I am a tightwad, and no other reason.    It turns out that it is something I love to do, and the only reason I would ever purchase an embroidery machine now, would be to be able to write font - but I have even been able to do very limited fonts as hand applique - a bit difficult but doable.  



peachygreen said:


> UGH - Work travel is putting a damper on my projects.  I have 10 more days at home before we leave and still have a few projects half finished.
> 
> Last outfit to finalize.  Part of me is thinking of cheating and just making the shirt and pairing it with a plain storebought pink skirt.  Part of me hates that idea.  Anyway this is for our Epcot day dedicated to the World Showcase and Perry Missions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> So the shirt (I may go with a darker pink then the tee shown) with Perry and each girl's shirt will have their initial (Agent M, Agent A).  I am thinking of making a skirt in the world fabric.  Any opinions positive or negative are welcome.
> 
> Tomorrow's goal is to finish my first Lauren dress.  I need to add the elastic casing in the back and sew the skirt to the bodice.  I also need to make the sash and apron.  I made it detachable so I could switch them out.  I want to use the apron for dinner at Biergarten because it gives it a more dirndl feel to it.  I like the sash for changing it up though.



Super cute!



RMAMom said:


> Hi Alll,
> 
> I haven't posted in a while.
> 
> We came through the hurricane without a scratch. I think I brought some Disney magic home with me. We live 45 minutes from Long Beach Island. My Mom has a summer place in Sea Isle City and we can't get to it yet so we have no idea what we will find when we are allowed down there. The whole think just makes me sick to think about it.
> 
> We have had a lot going on here. My DD got engaged in Disney when we were there the beginning of October. My youngest Grandson was baptized in September so we had my Son, DDIL and my  grandchildren here. They are 4 and 2 and really keep you busy!!!! It was heartbreaking to send them back to OK at the end of September. I made my Emily a Grace dress to wear.
> Here she is with my DH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a matching tie for her brother Edward
> Here he is with his perpetually untucked shirt looking for trouble in the middle of the baptism!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mom made the baby's gown. She made it very simple out of cotton eyelet.
> It's not every baby that has a Christening Gown made by his great grandmother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mom (holding Gus) and my Aunt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> My DDIL wanted to learn to sew so I supervised while she made the Jamie dress for herself to wear. She looked great. I can't find a picture right now. They must be on my daughters computer
> 
> I also had the chance to make the hipster for myself from Dog Under My Desk website. I have to say that I love it and have family members putting in requests. It was pretty easy to sew together and perfect for the parks. We went the beginning of October for 10 days with my Mom and Aunt. It was a very different trip, they tired very easily and just couldn't walk the parks like we do. My Mother was tickled pink to ride the train around the MK (No, I'm not kidding) I did manage to get them on Soarin, and they enjoyed it. My Mom is 75 and Aunt Nancy is 70 I was thrilled to have a chance to spend some time with them in my happy place.But man O man was it work!!! My husband was a dream through  the trip. I have a picture of him sitting in EPCOT waiting for illuminations holding my Mom's purse. I owe him big for that "vacation"!
> 
> OK friends, now to go back a few pages and catch up on the beautiful sewing projects I saw when I skimmed through.
> 
> Mary



Congratulations Mary!!!  What wonderful items, and amazing to have a Christening dress made from the great-grandmother.  Beautiful!  

D~


----------



## dianemom2

cinderwannabe said:


> Hi All! I think I may want to get an embriodery machine but I am clueless. I have two regular sewing machines so I can at least sew but I don't know what features I should be looking for. I am looking to do designs on bags, shirts, skirts etc. Can anyboy help guide me in the right direction? I don't want to spend anywhere over $500. Thanks!


I agree with what others posted.  Make sure you purchase something with at least a 5x7 hoop size.  You can get a brand new Brother PE770 for around $600.  Or you can search your local Craigslist or on Ebay for something used if you really want to stick with the $500 price range.  I've always bought used machines because I can get more features at a lower cost.  But some people prefer to buy brand new.  Just make sure you don't get something with just a 4x4 hoop.  It is really too small.



peachygreen said:


> Last outfit to finalize.  Part of me is thinking of cheating and just making the shirt and pairing it with a plain storebought pink skirt.  Part of me hates that idea.  Anyway this is for our Epcot day dedicated to the World Showcase and Perry Missions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> So the shirt (I may go with a darker pink then the tee shown) with Perry and each girl's shirt will have their initial (Agent M, Agent A).  I am thinking of making a skirt in the world fabric.  Any opinions positive or negative are welcome.
> 
> Tomorrow's goal is to finish my first Lauren dress.  I need to add the elastic casing in the back and sew the skirt to the bodice.  I also need to make the sash and apron.  I made it detachable so I could switch them out.  I want to use the apron for dinner at Biergarten because it gives it a more dirndl feel to it.  I like the sash for changing it up though.


Nothing wrong with going with a store bought skirt if you run out of time.  It sounds like you have a lot to finish but might be able to squeak out another skirt.  If you do, I like the world fabric.  It is cute.



RMAMom said:


> Hi Alll,
> We have had a lot going on here. My DD got engaged in Disney when we were there the beginning of October. My youngest Grandson was baptized in September so we had my Son, DDIL and my  grandchildren here. They are 4 and 2 and really keep you busy!!!! It was heartbreaking to send them back to OK at the end of September. I made my Emily a Grace dress to wear.
> Here she is with my DH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a matching tie for her brother Edward
> Here he is with his perpetually untucked shirt looking for trouble in the middle of the baptism!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mom made the baby's gown. She made it very simple out of cotton eyelet.
> It's not every baby that has a Christening Gown made by his great grandmother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary


Glad that you came through the storm ok.  Everything you made looks great.  I love the Grace dress and the baptism dress is wonderful.


----------



## cinderwannabe

Thanks for all of your replies. One of my concerns was the hoop size (hoop envy). I just wasn't sure if it made sense to spend so much more money on  a machine that used a bigger hoop size but I can see it does! This brings me to another problem though, how do I make my husband understand that I need a $600-$700 sewing machine? 

DMGeurts~I am amazed that all of your projects are appliqued by hand! That is incredible! I am going to take a look at the tutorial too see if it is something that I can handel. I have done simple things in the past- like a mickey head in one color- but it didn't come out great.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

cinderwannabe said:
			
		

> Thanks for all of your replies. One of my concerns was the hoop size (hoop envy). I just wasn't sure if it made sense to spend so much more money on  a machine that used a bigger hoop size but I can see it does! This brings me to another problem though, how do I make my husband understand that I need a $600-$700 sewing machine?
> 
> DMGeurts~I am amazed that all of your projects are appliqued by hand! That is incredible! I am going to take a look at the tutorial too see if it is something that I can handel. I have done simple things in the past- like a mickey head in one color- but it didn't come out great.




Sorry, I will catch up quoting soon, once again so many awesome items. But for now.....

I like to show the comparison of 4x4 vs. 5x7, so you can see the difference. And just fyi, the pe770 is on Amazon for $600. And it does not sew,  it "just" embroiders. Good luck convincing your hubby! It's a lot of fun!


----------



## RMAMom

love to stitch said:


> You have a very lovely family, it sounds like they keep you busy. I'm glad you all made it through the storm safely and hope all is well with your mother's place.





disneychic2 said:


> Wow!
> What a blessing to have your family around for such a special occasion! Those children are adorable! And nice job on the Grace dress and the tie!
> 
> I know what you mean about a "different" trip to Disney. We just took our 5 year old granddaughter for her first trip to the World and we enjoyed ourselves completely, but it was so different from what DH and I do alone! So, we have to go back (this month) to do it our way. But I know you feel as I do that those memories made with our loved ones are priceless! (I'm getting a visual of your hubby holding your mom's purse)
> 
> How wonderful that your DDIL wants to learn to sew. Neither of my girls has any interest in it what-so-ever. They don't live near me, so it would be hard to teach them long distance I guess. Thanks for sharing your pics!





DMGeurts said:


> Congratulations Mary!!!  What wonderful items, and amazing to have a Christening dress made from the great-grandmother.  Beautiful!
> 
> D~





dianemom2 said:


> Glad that you came through the storm ok.  Everything you made looks great.  I love the Grace dress and the baptism dress is wonderful.



Thank you Ladies!


----------



## cinderwannabe

That  illustrates it so well thank you! It looks like your Minnies, which are great by the way!, are done in all thread. Is it possible to use the pe 770 to use fabric in the insides as well? Or is this what you mean by it doesn't sew?  Would I need to worry about that is I already have a regular machine?


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Sorry, my replies are unclear sometimes. Yes mine here are all thread, but it does do applique as well, with the fabric inside. Hope that clears it up.


----------



## PurpleEars

peachygreen said:


> UGH - Work travel is putting a damper on my projects.  I have 10 more days at home before we leave and still have a few projects half finished.
> 
> Last outfit to finalize.  Part of me is thinking of cheating and just making the shirt and pairing it with a plain storebought pink skirt.  Part of me hates that idea.  Anyway this is for our Epcot day dedicated to the World Showcase and Perry Missions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> So the shirt (I may go with a darker pink then the tee shown) with Perry and each girl's shirt will have their initial (Agent M, Agent A).  I am thinking of making a skirt in the world fabric.  Any opinions positive or negative are welcome.
> 
> Tomorrow's goal is to finish my first Lauren dress.  I need to add the elastic casing in the back and sew the skirt to the bodice.  I also need to make the sash and apron.  I made it detachable so I could switch them out.  I want to use the apron for dinner at Biergarten because it gives it a more dirndl feel to it.  I like the sash for changing it up though.



The shirt idea looks great. The world fabric would go quite well with it. I don't see problems with store bought skirt either if you run out of time.

I can't wait to see pictures of your Lauren dress!



RMAMom said:


> Hi Alll,
> 
> I haven't posted in a while.
> 
> We came through the hurricane without a scratch. I think I brought some Disney magic home with me. We live 45 minutes from Long Beach Island. My Mom has a summer place in Sea Isle City and we can't get to it yet so we have no idea what we will find when we are allowed down there. The whole think just makes me sick to think about it.
> 
> We have had a lot going on here. My DD got engaged in Disney when we were there the beginning of October. My youngest Grandson was baptized in September so we had my Son, DDIL and my  grandchildren here. They are 4 and 2 and really keep you busy!!!! It was heartbreaking to send them back to OK at the end of September. I made my Emily a Grace dress to wear.
> Here she is with my DH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a matching tie for her brother Edward
> Here he is with his perpetually untucked shirt looking for trouble in the middle of the baptism!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mom made the baby's gown. She made it very simple out of cotton eyelet.
> It's not every baby that has a Christening Gown made by his great grandmother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mom (holding Gus) and my Aunt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DDIL wanted to learn to sew so I supervised while she made the Jamie dress for herself to wear. She looked great. I can't find a picture right now. They must be on my daughters computer
> 
> I also had the chance to make the hipster for myself from Dog Under My Desk website. I have to say that I love it and have family members putting in requests. It was pretty easy to sew together and perfect for the parks. We went the beginning of October for 10 days with my Mom and Aunt. It was a very different trip, they tired very easily and just couldn't walk the parks like we do. My Mother was tickled pink to ride the train around the MK (No, I'm not kidding) I did manage to get them on Soarin, and they enjoyed it. My Mom is 75 and Aunt Nancy is 70 I was thrilled to have a chance to spend some time with them in my happy place.But man O man was it work!!! My husband was a dream through  the trip. I have a picture of him sitting in EPCOT waiting for illuminations holding my Mom's purse. I owe him big for that "vacation"!
> 
> OK friends, now to go back a few pages and catch up on the beautiful sewing projects I saw when I skimmed through.
> 
> Mary



I am glad that your family managed the storm ok. I hope you will find everything ok with your mother's house. Thank you for sharing pictures of your family - you certainly have a lovely family! Congratulations on your daughter's engagement and on your youngest grandson's baptism. 



cinderwannabe said:


> That  illustrates it so well thank you! It looks like your Minnies, which are great by the way!, are done in all thread. Is it possible to use the pe 770 to use fabric in the insides as well? Or is this what you mean by it doesn't sew?  Would I need to worry about that is I already have a regular machine?



You don't need to worry about the 770 being an embroidery only machine as you mentioned you already have 2 regular sewing machines. You can do appliques and filled designs with any embroidery machine, you just need to have the embroidery files to do them.


----------



## strega7

First of all I want to say that I am happy to hear that all of you east coasters weathered the storm.  I hope things return to normal back there soon.




PurpleEars said:


> The shirt looks fantastic! You should wear it to work proudly!





dianemom2 said:


> The shirt looks great!  You definitely look ready to sew for some Big Gives to me.  Even if you do pj pants and purchase t-shirts, the families LOVE everything that we send and it is really touching.





disneychic2 said:


> I hope you will wear it to work Wednesday. It's fabulous!
> 
> Also, I just did my first BG and while I don't think I did my best work, I enjoyed making the things and trying to find just the right colors for them all. It's a great way to give back and I'm sure you would do just fine!





love to stitch said:


> That is a very cute shirt.





DMGeurts said:


> I love this shirt!  You should wear it to work on Wed!  I totally would!





sewmess said:


> Go for it!!  Be bold and Daring!  And wear it for those of us who don't really have a huge choice about what they wear to work. (I have dedicated logo wear & may not wear bright colors)






ivey_family said:


> Very cute!  I like that peasant style!






babynala said:


> Love that Halloween shirt, you HAVE to wear it!!!





smile5sunshine said:


> Oh my golly you HAVE to wear that! the print is so darn cute! Love those little mummies!!!





PrincessMickey said:


> Looks great, I would wear it. Hope you wear it today.



Thank you everyone for your positive comments and support. I will definately consider doing a BG.  I did end up wearing the shirt to work and got a lot of good comments.  The kids loved the material.  I do feel very lucky that there is not a strict dress code at work, I consider one of the perks is that it is ok to show up in jeans and a sweatshirt.





ivey_family said:


> Well, my tshirt plan has changed for the better!  Dh let me borrow a little from our savings so I could finally order my own PE770!  She should be here early next week!  I'm SO excited!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Congratulations on your PE770!  I bought one a few months ago, and love it!




disneychic2 said:


> There is a new app called snapbucket for the iPhone that dumps your photos into your photobucket account. Once you download the app, you can transfer any photos to it and follow the prompts to share. It gives you a chance to resize the photos also. Then, after you have snapbucket, any photos you take with your phone will automatically be stored there. Believe me, if I can do this, anyone can. I had never posted pictures before because I couldn't figure it out. This app helped me a lot!! Hope this helps!



Thank you for the heads up on the app, I will have to find it an use it!




mollyjean99 said:


> Hello Ladies-
> 
> I am very excited to say that I just bought a sewing machine and my family is heading to WDW in Feb. 2013.  We will be there from the 3-10 and I plan on making many things for the family to wear.  I have various t-shirts that I plan on making ( some sewing, some iron on, you get the picture) but I wanted your opinions about what I should plan weather-wise.  What would you dress your kids in?  Shorts? Jeans? Skirts?.  My kids are 2 (girl), 5 (boy) and 7 (girl).  Also, any suggestions on fun little things to pack for the trip would be great.  Thanks in advance !




Welcome, I am new to this board and to sewing.  All of these talented ladies are very helpful and encouraging.  Have a great time on your trip, I have only been to WDW once (since I live on the west coast)  and it was the end of Jan, beginning of Feb.  While most days were warmish, 70's maybe 80's, we did have bouts of rain that were chilly, I would say shorts worked for us, but it was nice having a sweatshirt and jacket at times.





peachygreen said:


> UGH - Work travel is putting a damper on my projects.  I have 10 more days at home before we leave and still have a few projects half finished.
> 
> Last outfit to finalize.  Part of me is thinking of cheating and just making the shirt and pairing it with a plain storebought pink skirt.  Part of me hates that idea.  Anyway this is for our Epcot day dedicated to the World Showcase and Perry Missions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> So the shirt (I may go with a darker pink then the tee shown) with Perry and each girl's shirt will have their initial (Agent M, Agent A).  I am thinking of making a skirt in the world fabric.  Any opinions positive or negative are welcome.
> 
> Tomorrow's goal is to finish my first Lauren dress.  I need to add the elastic casing in the back and sew the skirt to the bodice.  I also need to make the sash and apron.  I made it detachable so I could switch them out.  I want to use the apron for dinner at Biergarten because it gives it a more dirndl feel to it.  I like the sash for changing it up though.



I can't wait to see the Lauren dress, but I like your Perry shirt.  I think the world material would go fine with the shirt especially if there were some sort of pink edging or something thrown in it.  



RMAMom said:


> We have had a lot going on here. My DD got engaged in Disney when we were there the beginning of October. My youngest Grandson was baptized in September so we had my Son, DDIL and my  grandchildren here. They are 4 and 2 and really keep you busy!!!! It was heartbreaking to send them back to OK at the end of September. I made my Emily a Grace dress to wear.
> Here she is with my DH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a matching tie for her brother Edward
> Here he is with his perpetually untucked shirt looking for trouble in the middle of the baptism!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mom made the baby's gown. She made it very simple out of cotton eyelet.
> It's not every baby that has a Christening Gown made by his great grandmother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mom (holding Gus) and my Aunt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> Mary



I love the Grace dress with the matching tie.  Very cute!  I loved the baptism gown also.  He is a lucky little guy to have a great grandma make it for him.


I am not doing much sewing right now, and had to put my sewing machine away for a bit since I had company over last night for halloween.  I will probably pull it out again this weekend.  I am thinking about getting a serger, but am not sure what to look for in one.  I hope everyone has a good rest of the week.


Marci


----------



## cinderwannabe

BabyRapunzel said:


> Sorry, my replies are unclear sometimes. Yes mine here are all thread, but it does do applique as well, with the fabric inside. Hope that clears it up.



Not unclear, I am just new to this! And by nature I ask a lot of questions! I really really want this machine! I think maybe I will start being super nice and maybe for Christmas I can get one!!!


----------



## dianemom2

strega7 said:


> Thank you everyone for your positive comments and support. I will definately consider doing a BG.  I did end up wearing the shirt to work and got a lot of good comments.  The kids loved the material.  I do feel very lucky that there is not a strict dress code at work, I consider one of the perks is that it is ok to show up in jeans and a sweatshirt.
> 
> 
> I am thinking about getting a serger, but am not sure what to look for in one.  I hope everyone has a good rest of the week.
> 
> 
> Marci


Glad that you wore the shirt to work and got lots of positive feedback on it.  It is always nice to hear that something you made looks really good.  It is very nice that you can go to work in casual attire.

I love having a serger.  It make the inside of your garments look as nice as the outside!  You want to get one with 4 threads, differential feed and one that is easy to switch to rolled hems.

I finished two dresses yesterday but don't have pictures.  I also cut out two more.  I am in planning mode right now.  I cleaned out my fabric closet and was dismayed at how much fabric I really do have.  I need to get some stuff sewn and use that fabric up!

In good news, my auction for my Ellageo ended.  It sold for more than I expected so I was quite happy.  I boxed it up and sent it off yesterday.  I will miss it but I do like my new machine.  They are very similar but the new machine has some features that the old one didn't.  Plus I can do up to a 12x7 design now.


----------



## DMGeurts

BabyRapunzel said:


> Sorry, I will catch up quoting soon, once again so many awesome items. But for now.....
> 
> I like to show the comparison of 4x4 vs. 5x7, so you can see the difference. And just fyi, the pe770 is on Amazon for $600. And it does not sew,  it "just" embroiders. Good luck convincing your hubby! It's a lot of fun!



This is an excellent comparison - thanks so much for showing it!  That is such a huge difference!



cinderwannabe said:


> Not unclear, I am just new to this! And by nature I ask a lot of questions! I really really want this machine! I think maybe I will start being super nice and maybe for Christmas I can get one!!!



Oooh -there you go, ask for Amazon GCs or something of that nature to help you get to your goal.  



dianemom2 said:


> Glad that you wore the shirt to work and got lots of positive feedback on it.  It is always nice to hear that something you made looks really good.  It is very nice that you can go to work in casual attire.
> 
> I love having a serger.  It make the inside of your garments look as nice as the outside!  You want to get one with 4 threads, differential feed and one that is easy to switch to rolled hems.
> 
> I finished two dresses yesterday but don't have pictures.  I also cut out two more.  I am in planning mode right now.  I cleaned out my fabric closet and was dismayed at how much fabric I really do have.  I need to get some stuff sewn and use that fabric up!
> 
> In good news, my auction for my Ellageo ended.  It sold for more than I expected so I was quite happy.  I boxed it up and sent it off yesterday.  I will miss it but I do like my new machine.  They are very similar but the new machine has some features that the old one didn't.  Plus I can do up to a 12x7 design now.



Congrats on selling your Ellageo!  Your new machine sounds heavenly.    And awesome about getting your dresses finished.  How did you end up with Sandy?  Everything OK in your area?

D~


----------



## cogero

dianemom2 said:


> I love having a serger.  It make the inside of your garments look as nice as the outside!  You want to get one with 4 threads, differential feed and one that is easy to switch to rolled hems.
> 
> 
> In good news, my auction for my Ellageo ended.  It sold for more than I expected so I was quite happy.  I boxed it up and sent it off yesterday.  I will miss it but I do like my new machine.  They are very similar but the new machine has some features that the old one didn't.  Plus I can do up to a 12x7 design now.




Congrats on your machine selling that is awesome. 

I love my serger. I actually love it more than my embroidery machine.

We had our power turned back on last night and I am so happy. I am a snob and love my power, heat and modern conveniences.

QUESTION

Which of Carla's Patterns come in 6 months or do you think it would be hard to downsize or simply Sweet?


----------



## PrincessMom4

Anyone have any Disney themed Hawaiian shirt ideas?? I was thinking of creating some for my 3 boys and hubby to all match.


----------



## Disney52303

aboveH20 said:


> This is my son waiting for Sandy yesterday.  I haven't heard from him and was hoping maybe Chiara would post since they live in the same borough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone and their property are okay.





VBAndrea said:


> Just a quick post to let you all know we are safe here -- never lost our power at all.  This storm was mild for us in comparison to others.  The kids are back in school today which is good for my dd's social life (she was beginning to talk me to death on Monday!)
> 
> I hope Diane is OK.  The really bad thing is it got cold out quickly -- I had to put our heat on this morning and I know there will be thousands without heat in areas much colder than ours.  My prayers to all in the path and anyone with friends or family affected by the storm.
> 
> And on a brighter note, my ds does not want a vest with his Halloween costume (cowboy) so his costume is done   The chaps turned out great even though ds and dh decided I should fringe them   All parties were cancelled this weekend so I won't get pics until tomorrow.  And  think my kids will have to ToT with thermals on under their costumes.  It's usually hot here -- I made them fleece costumes two years ago and all they did was complain about how hot they were.
> 
> Stay safe everyone.  Diane, Chiara, Cheryl's son, and all in the path of the storm please report in when you can.  I am praying for all of you.





cogero said:


> Cheryl your son lives not to far from where I grew up and work. I am on the north shore near Nassau county. We have no water damage but have lots of trees down. The next block over has power though.
> 
> I have no clue when we will get power. I am going to work tomorrow so I can take a hot shower and charge all my electronics.
> 
> I don't think the trains will be running until Friday or Saturday the soonest. Ther is no power on the bottom third of manhattan. My sister works in city hall and it has no power.



Thinking of you all, we were thankfully spared damage or power loss this time around.



disneychic2 said:


> There is a new app called snapbucket for the iPhone that dumps your photos into your photobucket account. Once you download the app, you can transfer any photos to it and follow the prompts to share. It gives you a chance to resize the photos also. Then, after you have snapbucket, any photos you take with your phone will automatically be stored there. Believe me, if I can do this, anyone can. I had never posted pictures before because I couldn't figure it out. This app helped me a lot!! Hope this helps!



Thank you for this, I just downloaded it and will test shortly!


----------



## disneychic2

dianemom2 said:


> Glad that you wore the shirt to work and got lots of positive feedback on it.  It is always nice to hear that something you made looks really good.  It is very nice that you can go to work in casual attire.
> 
> I love having a serger.  It make the inside of your garments look as nice as the outside!  You want to get one with 4 threads, differential feed and one that is easy to switch to rolled hems.
> 
> I finished two dresses yesterday but don't have pictures.  I also cut out two more.  I am in planning mode right now.  I cleaned out my fabric closet and was dismayed at how much fabric I really do have.  I need to get some stuff sewn and use that fabric up!
> 
> In good news, my auction for my Ellageo ended.  It sold for more than I expected so I was quite happy.  I boxed it up and sent it off yesterday.  I will miss it but I do like my new machine.  They are very similar but the new machine has some features that the old one didn't.  Plus I can do up to a 12x7 design now.



Glad you sold your machine...and for more than you expected! Always a bonus! 
I love my serger too and have been using it for some skirts I'm making for my DGDs. I need to go have a class on it though, so I understand the workings better. I threaded it for the first time and it only took me half a day! Okay, I exaggerate a bit. But I do love the finish it produces!

Hope you'll be posting pictures soon on those dresses.


----------



## mollyjean99

Thank you so much ladies for all of your suggestions.  I plan on starting something this weekend - although it may just be t-shirts.  I will post pictures soon =)


----------



## pyrxtc

well, you lose internet and miss so much. The pages just jumped forward. I'm glad everyone came out of Sandy unscathed here.

I haven't sewn at all since before Halloween and finishing the clown costume and the dress.  I was bad and looked at the halloween stuff on clearance everywhere and picked up some small stuff but avoided getting any costumes at all. I did let something catch my eye though and it cost me $32. I was walking by the dressing room and Mickey caught my eye. I didn't know Walmart sold scrubs..... I found a Mickey halloween print on a scrub top and had to ask if they were being clearanced too. Unfortunately they were and I bought 4 of them in sizes 2X and 3X for the fabric. I just spent 30 minutes taking one apart and I have some very useable pieces. I'll have to think hard about what I want to do with these now. In the 2X, the front and back each give me 2ft by 1.5 ft. It is all 100% cotton.

This is what I got.....










now the question is what to make ....... or to save it for something special ???

I am loving everything posted, the halloween jeans look awesome and a lot of work. I really should be staying off of here though because thanks to all the catch-up reading I now really want to go to Disney World soon. I even got my DH to say that I could take a girls only trip in December, I just need some girls to go with now. Hopefully my friends husbands let them go too.


----------



## dianemom2

DMGeurts said:


> Congrats on selling your Ellageo!  Your new machine sounds heavenly.    And awesome about getting your dresses finished.  How did you end up with Sandy?  Everything OK in your area?
> 
> D~


Everything around here is fine.  Kids went back to school on Wednesday and the entire area is pretty much unscathed.  I feel terrible for the people in NY and NJ where there was so much damage.  My friend's mom's apartment building was condemned and she lost everything.  And her aunt's house was also a complete loss.  Just a terrible situation.  



cogero said:


> Congrats on your machine selling that is awesome.
> 
> I love my serger. I actually love it more than my embroidery machine.
> 
> We had our power turned back on last night and I am so happy. I am a snob and love my power, heat and modern conveniences.
> 
> QUESTION
> 
> Which of Carla's Patterns come in 6 months or do you think it would be hard to downsize or simply Sweet?


I am so happy that my Ellageo got sold.  I also love my serger.  I don't think I could sew without one anymore.  I'm so glad you got your power back.  It is hard to live without power these days.

The Simply Sweet starts at size 6 months.  I think that her Precious dress pattern starts even smaller than that.  I'm not sure about her other dress patterns.  I have made a cute baby dress from YCMT called the Open Back Baby dress. It is a very sweet and easy pattern with lots of room on the front for appliques.  Paired with ruffled diaper covers, it is an adorable outfit.



disneychic2 said:


> Glad you sold your machine...and for more than you expected! Always a bonus!
> I love my serger too and have been using it for some skirts I'm making for my DGDs. I need to go have a class on it though, so I understand the workings better. I threaded it for the first time and it only took me half a day! Okay, I exaggerate a bit. But I do love the finish it produces!


The serger is great!  Try looking on Youtube for some videos about your serger.  Threading them is the most complicated part.  After that it is all about reading your manual and experimenting.  LOL!



pyrxtc said:


> now the question is what to make ....... or to save it for something special ???
> 
> I am loving everything posted, the halloween jeans look awesome and a lot of work. I really should be staying off of here though because thanks to all the catch-up reading I now really want to go to Disney World soon. I even got my DH to say that I could take a girls only trip in December, I just need some girls to go with now. Hopefully my friends husbands let them go too.


That's some cute Mickey Halloween fabric.  I think I'd probably save it for next Halloween and make something cute for myself with it.  Hooray for getting to go to Disney on a girls' trip.  I hope you find some friends who can go with you!

I went to Joanns today and I was so proud of myself that I stuck to my list and only bought buttons and elastic.  It was hard because they are having an awesome sale.  But I just organized my fabric closet and I have WAY more in there than I realized.  I am going to set a goal of sewing from my stash for a while.  I was doing really well on that until all the Labor Day sales.  When I was organizing the closet, I found fabrics that were buried and I had totally forgotten about owning!  I got 2 dresses cut out from fabric that I found in there.  I have a third one planned but didn't have time to get it cut out.


----------



## RMAMom

pyrxtc said:


> well, you lose internet and miss so much. The pages just jumped forward. I'm glad everyone came out of Sandy unscathed here.
> 
> I haven't sewn at all since before Halloween and finishing the clown costume and the dress.  I was bad and looked at the halloween stuff on clearance everywhere and picked up some small stuff but avoided getting any costumes at all. I did let something catch my eye though and it cost me $32. I was walking by the dressing room and Mickey caught my eye. I didn't know Walmart sold scrubs..... I found a Mickey halloween print on a scrub top and had to ask if they were being clearanced too. Unfortunately they were and I bought 4 of them in sizes 2X and 3X for the fabric. I just spent 30 minutes taking one apart and I have some very useable pieces. I'll have to think hard about what I want to do with these now. In the 2X, the front and back each give me 2ft by 1.5 ft. It is all 100% cotton.
> 
> This is what I got.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now the question is what to make ....... or to save it for something special ???
> 
> I am loving everything posted, the halloween jeans look awesome and a lot of work. I really should be staying off of here though because thanks to all the catch-up reading I now really want to go to Disney World soon. I even got my DH to say that I could take a girls only trip in December, I just need some girls to go with now. Hopefully my friends husbands let them go too.



Brilliant idea!!!  I would save it for next year.

I went to Joanns and bought a boat load of Christmas fabric. going to make Christmas jammies for the 3 grandkids and then some Christmas outfits for them. I also picked up some Thanksgiving fabric to make a t-shirt dress for my grandaughter. I thought it would be fun for her.


----------



## pyrxtc

dianemom2 said:


> Everything around here is fine.  Kids went back to school on Wednesday and the entire area is pretty much unscathed.  I feel terrible for the people in NY and NJ where there was so much damage.  My friend's mom's apartment building was condemned and she lost everything.  And her aunt's house was also a complete loss.  Just a terrible situation.
> 
> That's some cute Mickey Halloween fabric.  I think I'd probably save it for next Halloween and make something cute for myself with it.  Hooray for getting to go to Disney on a girls' trip.  I hope you find some friends who can go with you!
> 
> I went to Joanns today and I was so proud of myself that I stuck to my list and only bought buttons and elastic.  It was hard because they are having an awesome sale.  But I just organized my fabric closet and I have WAY more in there than I realized.  I am going to set a goal of sewing from my stash for a while.  I was doing really well on that until all the Labor Day sales.  When I was organizing the closet, I found fabrics that were buried and I had totally forgotten about owning!  I got 2 dresses cut out from fabric that I found in there.  I have a third one planned but didn't have time to get it cut out.



So horrible about the homes. I cannot imagine. I am almost hoping noone can go because I can think of a million ways to spend the money on things we need for the holidays but I really want to go and have never been on a girls trip before. 

I LOVE when I stick to my lists at Joann's. It almost never happens but it did the last time I stopped. I was so happy with myself. I ran out of drawers for my fabric so I am going to put some in totes that I know I won't be using or have already used for something so I can try something new.



RMAMom said:


> Brilliant idea!!!  I would save it for next year.
> 
> I went to Joanns and bought a boat load of Christmas fabric. going to make Christmas jammies for the 3 grandkids and then some Christmas outfits for them. I also picked up some Thanksgiving fabric to make a t-shirt dress for my grandaughter. I thought it would be fun for her.



Great idea !! I think I will do just that, make jammies, for my family. I always buy the kids PJ's for X-mas but this year I can make them all pants that match !! yay and Thank you !!


----------



## PurpleEars

strega7 said:


> Thank you everyone for your positive comments and support. I will definately consider doing a BG.  I did end up wearing the shirt to work and got a lot of good comments.  The kids loved the material.  I do feel very lucky that there is not a strict dress code at work, I consider one of the perks is that it is ok to show up in jeans and a sweatshirt.
> 
> I am not doing much sewing right now, and had to put my sewing machine away for a bit since I had company over last night for halloween.  I will probably pull it out again this weekend.  I am thinking about getting a serger, but am not sure what to look for in one.  I hope everyone has a good rest of the week.
> 
> Marci



I am glad that you wore your shirt! I hope you had a great day. A serger is a great tool for finishing the seams and doing rolled hems. You will need to decide if you want your serger to do cover stitch in addition to serging and doing rolled hems. It is quite a bit more to get one that does the cover stitch so I just use my twin needle on my sewing machine to fake that look.



dianemom2 said:


> I finished two dresses yesterday but don't have pictures.  I also cut out two more.  I am in planning mode right now.  I cleaned out my fabric closet and was dismayed at how much fabric I really do have.  I need to get some stuff sewn and use that fabric up!
> 
> In good news, my auction for my Ellageo ended.  It sold for more than I expected so I was quite happy.  I boxed it up and sent it off yesterday.  I will miss it but I do like my new machine.  They are very similar but the new machine has some features that the old one didn't.  Plus I can do up to a 12x7 design now.



I can't wait to see pictures of your dresses. I am glad that your Ellageo sold for more than you expected. I am sure she will make someone very happy!



cogero said:


> We had our power turned back on last night and I am so happy. I am a snob and love my power, heat and modern conveniences.
> 
> QUESTION
> 
> Which of Carla's Patterns come in 6 months or do you think it would be hard to downsize or simply Sweet?



I am glad that the power is turned back on for you. I remembered when we had the black out in the summer of 2009 (?) I was so glad when we had power again!

Simply Sweet, A-line, Portrait peasant and the Precious dress are all available in the 6-month size.



pyrxtc said:


> well, you lose internet and miss so much. The pages just jumped forward. I'm glad everyone came out of Sandy unscathed here.
> 
> I haven't sewn at all since before Halloween and finishing the clown costume and the dress.  I was bad and looked at the halloween stuff on clearance everywhere and picked up some small stuff but avoided getting any costumes at all. I did let something catch my eye though and it cost me $32. I was walking by the dressing room and Mickey caught my eye. I didn't know Walmart sold scrubs..... I found a Mickey halloween print on a scrub top and had to ask if they were being clearanced too. Unfortunately they were and I bought 4 of them in sizes 2X and 3X for the fabric. I just spent 30 minutes taking one apart and I have some very useable pieces. I'll have to think hard about what I want to do with these now. In the 2X, the front and back each give me 2ft by 1.5 ft. It is all 100% cotton.
> 
> This is what I got.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now the question is what to make ....... or to save it for something special ???
> 
> I am loving everything posted, the halloween jeans look awesome and a lot of work. I really should be staying off of here though because thanks to all the catch-up reading I now really want to go to Disney World soon. I even got my DH to say that I could take a girls only trip in December, I just need some girls to go with now. Hopefully my friends husbands let them go too.



Great find on the scrubs! I don't have any suggestions other than making trick or treat bags with it.


----------



## disneychic2

pyrxtc said:


> well, you lose internet and miss so much. The pages just jumped forward. I'm glad everyone came out of Sandy unscathed here.
> 
> I haven't sewn at all since before Halloween and finishing the clown costume and the dress.  I was bad and looked at the halloween stuff on clearance everywhere and picked up some small stuff but avoided getting any costumes at all. I did let something catch my eye though and it cost me $32. I was walking by the dressing room and Mickey caught my eye. I didn't know Walmart sold scrubs..... I found a Mickey halloween print on a scrub top and had to ask if they were being clearanced too. Unfortunately they were and I bought 4 of them in sizes 2X and 3X for the fabric. I just spent 30 minutes taking one apart and I have some very useable pieces. I'll have to think hard about what I want to do with these now. In the 2X, the front and back each give me 2ft by 1.5 ft. It is all 100% cotton.
> 
> This is what I got.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now the question is what to make ....... or to save it for something special ???
> 
> I am loving everything posted, the halloween jeans look awesome and a lot of work. I really should be staying off of here though because thanks to all the catch-up reading I now really want to go to Disney World soon. I even got my DH to say that I could take a girls only trip in December, I just need some girls to go with now. Hopefully my friends husbands let them go too.



What a great idea to discover fabric in a garment! Never thought of that. You'll have fun next year stitching something up. I like the idea of making bags.

Good for you for being able to plan a trip to Disney on such sort notice! I'm not sure I could do that. Hopefully, you'll find some ladies to go with you. That would be so much fun!



dianemom2 said:


> Everything around here is fine.  Kids went back to school on Wednesday and the entire area is pretty much unscathed.  I feel terrible for the people in NY and NJ where there was so much damage.  My friend's mom's apartment building was condemned and she lost everything.  And her aunt's house was also a complete loss.  Just a terrible situation.
> 
> 
> 
> I went to Joanns today and I was so proud of myself that I stuck to my list and only bought buttons and elastic.  It was hard because they are having an awesome sale.  But I just organized my fabric closet and I have WAY more in there than I realized.  I am going to set a goal of sewing from my stash for a while.  I was doing really well on that until all the Labor Day sales.  When I was organizing the closet, I found fabrics that were buried and I had totally forgotten about owning!  I got 2 dresses cut out from fabric that I found in there.  I have a third one planned but didn't have time to get it cut out.



Wow! So sorry to hear about your friend's mom and aunt! It's just so hard to take in the devastation caused by weather. The pictures on the news looks like a war zone. So sad.

I went to JoAnn's yesterday also...without a list!! But I only got two pieces of fabric. One was a cute "Cars" christmas fabric to make a bowling shirt for my DGS and another was a Mickey Mouse fabric I had never seen before. It wasn't on sale, but I used one of my 50% coupons, so I was happy. It was a zoo at the cutting tables. I had #23 and they were calling #7!! But I just strolled around, looking at stuff until my turn.

Speaking of sergers, what kind of thread do you use in yours? While browsing yesterday I saw some really inexpensive spools of overlocking thread, but I'm always leery about buying things that are so cheap. Any thoughts?



RMAMom said:


> I went to Joanns and bought a boat load of Christmas fabric. going to make Christmas jammies for the 3 grandkids and then some Christmas outfits for them. I also picked up some Thanksgiving fabric to make a t-shirt dress for my grandaughter. I thought it would be fun for her.



I love their Christmas fabric!!! And with the 25% off the total purchase and 50% of the fabric, it was an amazing deal. I had already bought most of my Christmas fabric, but sooo wanted to buy more. Glad you scored big. Love the Christmas jammies idea!


----------



## DMGeurts

pyrxtc said:


> well, you lose internet and miss so much. The pages just jumped forward. I'm glad everyone came out of Sandy unscathed here.
> 
> I haven't sewn at all since before Halloween and finishing the clown costume and the dress.  I was bad and looked at the halloween stuff on clearance everywhere and picked up some small stuff but avoided getting any costumes at all. I did let something catch my eye though and it cost me $32. I was walking by the dressing room and Mickey caught my eye. I didn't know Walmart sold scrubs..... I found a Mickey halloween print on a scrub top and had to ask if they were being clearanced too. Unfortunately they were and I bought 4 of them in sizes 2X and 3X for the fabric. I just spent 30 minutes taking one apart and I have some very useable pieces. I'll have to think hard about what I want to do with these now. In the 2X, the front and back each give me 2ft by 1.5 ft. It is all 100% cotton.
> 
> This is what I got.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now the question is what to make ....... or to save it for something special ???
> 
> I am loving everything posted, the halloween jeans look awesome and a lot of work. I really should be staying off of here though because thanks to all the catch-up reading I now really want to go to Disney World soon. I even got my DH to say that I could take a girls only trip in December, I just need some girls to go with now. Hopefully my friends husbands let them go too.



I have thought about doing that too...  I just wasn't sure if it would be worth the cost - defainately not a full price, but they don't seem to get marked down very quickly either.

So, for curosity...  If you take the elastic out of the back of the scrub - are there tons of needle holes left in the fabric?  That was one thing that concerned me.

I love that fabric too!  And I would definately save it until next year.  



dianemom2 said:


> Everything around here is fine.  Kids went back to school on Wednesday and the entire area is pretty much unscathed.  I feel terrible for the people in NY and NJ where there was so much damage.  My friend's mom's apartment building was condemned and she lost everything.  And her aunt's house was also a complete loss.  Just a terrible situation.



I am so sorry about your friend's mom and aunt - that is just horrible.  I have a good friend in NJ - and even though they didn't lose anything because they were on a higher elevation...  many of her co-workers and students lost everything - it's just horrible.  So many prayers going out to them, and now with the storm that's suposed to be moving in again, many more prayers.

D~


----------



## pyrxtc

DMGeurts said:


> I have thought about doing that too...  I just wasn't sure if it would be worth the cost - defainately not a full price, but they don't seem to get marked down very quickly either.
> So, for curosity...  If you take the elastic out of the back of the scrub - are there tons of needle holes left in the fabric?  That was one thing that concerned me.
> I love that fabric too!  And I would definately save it until next year.
> D~



No elastic in the back of their scrubs, just side seams and sleeves to take apart. It seems that they forget to mark the Halloween scrubs down, I had to ask and they were already priced down but not marked yet. I hope that they'll still be around to hit the 90% and then I'll grab some more. I think I foresee a nice halloween dress.....

I will know by this afternoon if I am doing the girl's trip, I can't wait !


----------



## PurpleEars

disneychic2 said:


> Speaking of sergers, what kind of thread do you use in yours? While browsing yesterday I saw some really inexpensive spools of overlocking thread, but I'm always leery about buying things that are so cheap. Any thoughts?



I actually found cheap thread had performed very well for me - both in my serger and in my sewing machine. In many ways, I can't really tell the difference between my cheapo thread and the brand name thread I got from Fabricland. The only place I am picky about thread is for embroidery since I noticed a difference based on the thread used.


----------



## dianemom2

disneychic2 said:


> Speaking of sergers, what kind of thread do you use in yours? While browsing yesterday I saw some really inexpensive spools of overlocking thread, but I'm always leery about buying things that are so cheap. Any thoughts?


I've used that cheap serger thread a bunch of times.  It works great.  I have bought all the colors that they have and use it frequently.  I only buy the expensive serger thread when I need a color that they don't have.


----------



## peachygreen

Almost finished.  I haven't done the sash yet.  The one on the picture is just a piece of fabric pinned to the dress for effect.

This is the new Lauren Pattern from Funktional Threads.  Its the first time I've done an elastic back a dress.  that part came out better than I expected.

Unfortunately I have to leave for a business trip first thing tomorrow morning, so I won't get to see how it fits my daughter until Thursday.   




2012-11-03 23.48.10 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr


----------



## smile5sunshine

peachygreen said:


> Almost finished.  I haven't done the sash yet.  The one on the picture is just a piece of fabric pinned to the dress for effect.
> 
> This is the new Lauren Pattern from Funktional Threads.  Its the first time I've done an elastic back a dress.  that part came out better than I expected.
> 
> Unfortunately I have to leave for a business trip first thing tomorrow morning, so I won't get to see how it fits my daughter until Thursday.



This dress turned out lovely. Sorry that you'll be busy at work and have to wait to see it in action, but I know she'll love it!



pyrxtc said:


> I haven't sewn at all since before Halloween and finishing the clown costume and the dress.  I was bad and looked at the halloween stuff on clearance everywhere and picked up some small stuff but avoided getting any costumes at all. I did let something catch my eye though and it cost me $32. I was walking by the dressing room and Mickey caught my eye. I didn't know Walmart sold scrubs..... I found a Mickey halloween print on a scrub top and had to ask if they were being clearanced too. Unfortunately they were and I bought 4 of them in sizes 2X and 3X for the fabric. I just spent 30 minutes taking one apart and I have some very useable pieces. I'll have to think hard about what I want to do with these now. In the 2X, the front and back each give me 2ft by 1.5 ft. It is all 100% cotton.
> 
> This is what I got.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now the question is what to make ....... or to save it for something special ???
> 
> I am loving everything posted, the halloween jeans look awesome and a lot of work. I really should be staying off of here though because thanks to all the catch-up reading I now really want to go to Disney World soon. I even got my DH to say that I could take a girls only trip in December, I just need some girls to go with now. Hopefully my friends husbands let them go too.



I say save it for next year and see what you are inspired to make then. Great find though!



RMAMom said:


> We have had a lot going on here. My DD got engaged in Disney when we were there the beginning of October. My youngest Grandson was baptized in September so we had my Son, DDIL and my  grandchildren here. They are 4 and 2 and really keep you busy!!!! It was heartbreaking to send them back to OK at the end of September. I made my Emily a Grace dress to wear.
> Here she is with my DH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a matching tie for her brother Edward
> Here he is with his perpetually untucked shirt looking for trouble in the middle of the baptism!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mom made the baby's gown. She made it very simple out of cotton eyelet.
> It's not every baby that has a Christening Gown made by his great grandmother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mom (holding Gus) and my Aunt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary



the Grace dress is beautiful and the tie came out perfect! how special for the baby's garment to be made by his great-grandmother! 



In news around here, in addition to sewing for my friend who's planning a Disney trip in late Dec., I've also picked up a bit of diaper sewing for my Dh's cousin who is expecting TWINS! I worked on that a bit today. Also, I am thankful that there is one extra hour in this day because tomorrow is my eldest DD's bday and I have yet to start on any sort of birthday outfit for her to wear! Can we say "procrastination"?  

Sunshine


----------



## disneychic2

PurpleEars said:


> I actually found cheap thread had performed very well for me - both in my serger and in my sewing machine. In many ways, I can't really tell the difference between my cheapo thread and the brand name thread I got from Fabricland. The only place I am picky about thread is for embroidery since I noticed a difference based on the thread used.



Thanks! I'm glad to hear this. 



dianemom2 said:


> I've used that cheap serger thread a bunch of times.  It works great.  I have bought all the colors that they have and use it frequently.  I only buy the expensive serger thread when I need a color that they don't have.



Thanks! I did sign up for a free class for my serger which will be this Thursday. I checked utube and didn't find anything for my particular machine, but I did learn a few general things. Thanks for the tip.



peachygreen said:


> Almost finished.  I haven't done the sash yet.  The one on the picture is just a piece of fabric pinned to the dress for effect.
> 
> This is the new Lauren Pattern from Funktional Threads.  Its the first time I've done an elastic back a dress.  that part came out better than I expected.
> 
> Unfortunately I have to leave for a business trip first thing tomorrow morning, so I won't get to see how it fits my daughter until Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2012-11-03 23.48.10 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr



This is adorable! You sure are busy with work. Hope you are able to get everything done before your trip to Disney!



smile5sunshine said:


> In news around here, in addition to sewing for my friend who's planning a Disney trip in late Dec., I've also picked up a bit of diaper sewing for my Dh's cousin who is expecting TWINS! I worked on that a bit today. Also, I am thankful that there is one extra hour in this day because tomorrow is my eldest DD's bday and *I have yet to start on any sort of birthday outfit for her to wear! *Can we say "procrastination"?
> 
> Sunshine



Yikes! Hope you get something finished for her. If you look up procrastination in the dictionary, you'll see my picture! I once got a book on procrastination, but never got around to finishing it.


----------



## dianemom2

peachygreen said:


> This is the new Lauren Pattern from Funktional Threads.  Its the first time I've done an elastic back a dress.  that part came out better than I expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2012-11-03 23.48.10 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr


That looks great!  Too bad you won't get to see how it looks on her until later this week but I am sure it will be very cute.  I haven't bought the Lauren pattern yet.  I just bought a bunch of Olabelhe patterns and I want to try all of them before I purchase another pattern.



smile5sunshine said:


> In news around here, in addition to sewing for my friend who's planning a Disney trip in late Dec., I've also picked up a bit of diaper sewing for my Dh's cousin who is expecting TWINS! I worked on that a bit today. Also, I am thankful that there is one extra hour in this day because tomorrow is my eldest DD's bday and I have yet to start on any sort of birthday outfit for her to wear! Can we say "procrastination"?
> 
> Sunshine


That's great that you have some paying sewing jobs.  It is nice when a hobby can start making you a little bit of extra $$$$.  I hope you can come up with a cute outfit for your dd's birthday.



disneychic2 said:


> Yikes! Hope you get something finished for her. If you look up procrastination in the dictionary, you'll see my picture! I once got a book on procrastination, but never got around to finishing it.



You sounds like my DH.  Several years ago his home office was a total disaster (which is how it usually looks) and I decided to help him clean it up.  As we cleaned up the office, we found 7 books on organization!  I told him that if he'd read just one of them and then not bought the others, his office would be a lot more organized.  His office is still a huge mess.  I guess he never read any of those books in the end.


----------



## DMGeurts

pyrxtc said:


> No elastic in the back of their scrubs, just side seams and sleeves to take apart. It seems that they forget to mark the Halloween scrubs down, I had to ask and they were already priced down but not marked yet. I hope that they'll still be around to hit the 90% and then I'll grab some more. I think I foresee a nice halloween dress.....
> 
> I will know by this afternoon if I am doing the girl's trip, I can't wait !



I will have to look again...  There were a couple that I was looking at this fall that had elastic on the back.  Thanks for letting me know.  



peachygreen said:


> Almost finished.  I haven't done the sash yet.  The one on the picture is just a piece of fabric pinned to the dress for effect.
> 
> This is the new Lauren Pattern from Funktional Threads.  Its the first time I've done an elastic back a dress.  that part came out better than I expected.
> 
> Unfortunately I have to leave for a business trip first thing tomorrow morning, so I won't get to see how it fits my daughter until Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2012-11-03 23.48.10 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr



This turned out great!  I just love the fabrics you chose - I saw them on FB, and just thought they were perfect together.  Sorry you won't get to see it on her until Thurs - but I bet it will be worth the wait.  



smile5sunshine said:


> In news around here, in addition to sewing for my friend who's planning a Disney trip in late Dec., I've also picked up a bit of diaper sewing for my Dh's cousin who is expecting TWINS! I worked on that a bit today. Also, I am thankful that there is one extra hour in this day because tomorrow is my eldest DD's bday and I have yet to start on any sort of birthday outfit for her to wear! Can we say "procrastination"?
> 
> Sunshine



WOW!!!  And Happy Birthday to DD!!!

D~


----------



## uscgmouse

pyrxtc said:


> well, you lose internet and miss so much. The pages just jumped forward. I'm glad everyone came out of Sandy unscathed here.
> 
> I haven't sewn at all since before Halloween and finishing the clown costume and the dress.  I was bad and looked at the halloween stuff on clearance everywhere and picked up some small stuff but avoided getting any costumes at all. I did let something catch my eye though and it cost me $32. I was walking by the dressing room and Mickey caught my eye. I didn't know Walmart sold scrubs..... I found a Mickey halloween print on a scrub top and had to ask if they were being clearanced too. Unfortunately they were and I bought 4 of them in sizes 2X and 3X for the fabric. I just spent 30 minutes taking one apart and I have some very useable pieces. I'll have to think hard about what I want to do with these now. In the 2X, the front and back each give me 2ft by 1.5 ft. It is all 100% cotton.
> 
> This is what I got.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now the question is what to make ....... or to save it for something special ???
> 
> I am loving everything posted, the halloween jeans look awesome and a lot of work. I really should be staying off of here though because thanks to all the catch-up reading I now really want to go to Disney World soon. I even got my DH to say that I could take a girls only trip in December, I just need some girls to go with now. Hopefully my friends husbands let them go too.



What a good idea! I am going to have to keep my eye out for Disney scrubs!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Question:

Can anyone recommend a Digitize program? I have some $$ and would like something easy to work with.


----------



## Tami0220

My sister lives in Russia and uses this I hope the link works  needlework.ru they have some great designs and are about the same price as the others listed on this board.

And yes, I grabbed the Quattro machine. Just got home from vacation yesterday and told myself I have to clean my sewing room before I can play with it.

Thanks for the heads up on the scrubs, I will check out my Wal-mart and see if they still have some. Crossing my fingers


----------



## love to stitch

peachygreen said:


> Almost finished.  I haven't done the sash yet.  The one on the picture is just a piece of fabric pinned to the dress for effect.
> 
> This is the new Lauren Pattern from Funktional Threads.  Its the first time I've done an elastic back a dress.  that part came out better than I expected.
> 
> Unfortunately I have to leave for a business trip first thing tomorrow morning, so I won't get to see how it fits my daughter until Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2012-11-03 23.48.10 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr



The dress is adorable! You did a great job.


----------



## nannye

I am finally getting some time to figure out my serger. I have a singer stylist and I am wondering if there are any recommendations for a website or something that will serve as a reference for what type of stitches to do for what type of sewing you are doing. 

For instance I am going to be making a stripwork skirt and I remember during my very brief demo of the machine at the store that one type of stitch is better than another for sewing the strips together. It is a stronger seam. I am just starting to figure it out so I wanted to check first if there was a resource to help while I figure it out because well the Manual is...... a manual


----------



## goteamwood

Just got back from our amazing trip and thought I would share some outfit photos in action. We got SO many comments when my friends and husband and I all wore our bowling shirts, but I didn't get any photos of the 6 of us with my camera, just photopass (which I can't download because I have more than 800 photos and they have to ship me a disc. tough problem to have, eh?)

I am glad to hear everyone came out OK of the storm, who would have thought that Florida would be the place to be for a major hurricane? We had a few cool days, nothing really below 50° though. And the last 2 days were actually really warm. Not a drop of rain the entire week though. 

We stayed at the Art of Animation in Cars, which my boys LOVED. We went around every night to say goodnight to them and give them hugs.





1st Day at DHS, Potato Head shirts were a HUGE hit. Monsters Inc and Wall-E and Buzz for the grownups were too. When I get the photopass ones I will share, they are awesome. 





Epcot and Dinner w/ Mickey, Chip, Dale and Pluto at Garden Grill. Mickey loved the shirts, and the food was awesome.





Before park opening breakfast at Crystal Palace, all of us in Tigger shirts. 





Then that evening at MNSSHP. (photopass has better photos of all of us, and from the front. We had the cutest Hook, and the ONLY Smee I saw under 40.













'Ohana breakfast (also amazing food.) w/ Stitch and co. One shirt had a mishap even before we left the hotel so it was hand-washed and still soaked. Oh well. Later on the one that is pictured here that wasn't messed up in the a.m. was totally RUINED when the kid wearing it FELL ASLEEP eating a Mickey Bar.





Halloween Shirts and Pants at MK then on to DTD for dinner and Potato Head piece shopping.





Adorable Safari outfits, also got a ton of comments. 








Buzz Lightyear shirts, more photo ops with Buzz, a couple of spins on his ride in MK and the longest line we waited in all week? Tinkerbell for my smitten boys' huge crush. I left my camera battery in the hotel that day so this phone pic is all I have that day!





Pirates and Pals fireworks cruise that night, which was awesome and SO MUCH fun. Plus my boys got to meet Hook and Smee which I don't think are in the parks anywhere that we ever found.





Yesterday we had Birthday breakfast w/ Mickey and the gang at Chef Mickeys, and the boys' had a moment of sadness when they realized we had to go home. They literally sat down on the curb and told us they were sad and didn't want to leave.









If you want to see lots more I posted on my website it's goteamwood dot com. Today is the boys' actual birthday, but I am not sure they understand that since we've been partying for a week!


----------



## mollyjean99

I love the pics from the resort.  We will stay at Art of Animation for a few days wen we go as well as the cabins at Fort Wilderness.  I also love all of the outfits you made!  I will post pictures soon of my weekend craft-a-palooza.  Stay warm and thank you all for the motivation


----------



## PurpleEars

peachygreen said:


> Almost finished.  I haven't done the sash yet.  The one on the picture is just a piece of fabric pinned to the dress for effect.
> 
> This is the new Lauren Pattern from Funktional Threads.  Its the first time I've done an elastic back a dress.  that part came out better than I expected.
> 
> Unfortunately I have to leave for a business trip first thing tomorrow morning, so I won't get to see how it fits my daughter until Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2012-11-03 23.48.10 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr



The dress turned out great. It's too bad you won't get to see it in action until Thursday, but I am sure it will be worth the wait. I hope you will have a safe and productive business trip.



smile5sunshine said:


> In news around here, in addition to sewing for my friend who's planning a Disney trip in late Dec., I've also picked up a bit of diaper sewing for my Dh's cousin who is expecting TWINS! I worked on that a bit today. Also, I am thankful that there is one extra hour in this day because tomorrow is my eldest DD's bday and I have yet to start on any sort of birthday outfit for her to wear! Can we say "procrastination"?
> 
> Sunshine



It's great that people are asking you to sew for them. I am sure you can whip up something nice for your DD's birthday.



nannye said:


> I am finally getting some time to figure out my serger. I have a singer stylist and I am wondering if there are any recommendations for a website or something that will serve as a reference for what type of stitches to do for what type of sewing you are doing.
> 
> For instance I am going to be making a stripwork skirt and I remember during my very brief demo of the machine at the store that one type of stitch is better than another for sewing the strips together. It is a stronger seam. I am just starting to figure it out so I wanted to check first if there was a resource to help while I figure it out because well the Manual is...... a manual



For most of my serging I just use the 4 thread mock safety stitch (?) - or whatever the 4 thread option is. I am too lazy to change it up unless I am doing rolled hem.



goteamwood said:


> Just got back from our amazing trip and thought I would share some outfit photos in action. We got SO many comments when my friends and husband and I all wore our bowling shirts, but I didn't get any photos of the 6 of us with my camera, just photopass (which I can't download because I have more than 800 photos and they have to ship me a disc. tough problem to have, eh?)
> 
> I am glad to hear everyone came out OK of the storm, who would have thought that Florida would be the place to be for a major hurricane? We had a few cool days, nothing really below 50° though. And the last 2 days were actually really warm. Not a drop of rain the entire week though.
> 
> We stayed at the Art of Animation in Cars, which my boys LOVED. We went around every night to say goodnight to them and give them hugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st Day at DHS, Potato Head shirts were a HUGE hit. Monsters Inc and Wall-E and Buzz for the grownups were too. When I get the photopass ones I will share, they are awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot and Dinner w/ Mickey, Chip, Dale and Pluto at Garden Grill. Mickey loved the shirts, and the food was awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before park opening breakfast at Crystal Palace, all of us in Tigger shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then that evening at MNSSHP. (photopass has better photos of all of us, and from the front. We had the cutest Hook, and the ONLY Smee I saw under 40.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Ohana breakfast (also amazing food.) w/ Stitch and co. One shirt had a mishap even before we left the hotel so it was hand-washed and still soaked. Oh well. Later on the one that is pictured here that wasn't messed up in the a.m. was totally RUINED when the kid wearing it FELL ASLEEP eating a Mickey Bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween Shirts and Pants at MK then on to DTD for dinner and Potato Head piece shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable Safari outfits, also got a ton of comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Lightyear shirts, more photo ops with Buzz, a couple of spins on his ride in MK and the longest line we waited in all week? Tinkerbell for my smitten boys' huge crush. I left my camera battery in the hotel that day so this phone pic is all I have that day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirates and Pals fireworks cruise that night, which was awesome and SO MUCH fun. Plus my boys got to meet Hook and Smee which I don't think are in the parks anywhere that we ever found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday we had Birthday breakfast w/ Mickey and the gang at Chef Mickeys, and the boys' had a moment of sadness when they realized we had to go home. They literally sat down on the curb and told us they were sad and didn't want to leave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to see lots more I posted on my website it's goteamwood dot com. Today is the boys' actual birthday, but I am not sure they understand that since we've been partying for a week!



Wow! Looks like your family had a great time! Thank you so much for sharing the photographs. Too bad one of your son's shirt is ruined, but it is kind of funny that he fell asleep eating a Mickey Bar. That means he must have been PARTYING hard! Your family's outfit for MNSSHP look great - can't wait to see the version with everyone's face. Happy birthday to your sons!


----------



## RMAMom

SallyfromDE said:


> Question:
> 
> Can anyone recommend a Digitize program? I have some $$ and would like something easy to work with.



I am in an embroidery group and the majority of people on there love SewWhat Pro. There is a facebook group for it and a yahoo group so lots of support. I have purchased it but haven't taken the time to even look at it

http://sandscomputing.com/id11.html

I do use their SewIconz program so I can vouch for the company just not the digitizing program although I've never heard anything negative about it.



goteamwood said:


> If you want to see lots more I posted on my website it's goteamwood dot com. Today is the boys' actual birthday, but I am not sure they understand that since we've been partying for a week!



I'm glad you had such a great trip, the boys look fantastic in their customs but that pic of them on the sidwalk is priceless!


----------



## pyrxtc

goteamwood said:


> Just got back from our amazing trip and thought I would share some outfit photos in action. We got SO many comments when my friends and husband and I all wore our bowling shirts, but I didn't get any photos of the 6 of us with my camera, just photopass (which I can't download because I have more than 800 photos and they have to ship me a disc. tough problem to have, eh?)



Love all the pics ! Can't wait to see all the shirts together.

PeachyGreen ---- I think the dress is coming out great. I feel your pain in not getting to see it on, I don't get to see my stuff on anyone at all for most of it.


----------



## kcandbella

Hi everyone!

I am a long time lurker, but this is my first post!  

I have been so inspired by all of you and your wonderful creations.  On our last 2 Disney trips, my DD wore only customs.  Our first trip she wore a few. 

I just got an embroidery machine, and I ended up with the Brother SE400.  It only has the 4x4, but for now, it meets my needs and I couldn't afford a larger hoop.  I'm loving the machine and think I have it all figured out, but I need help finding a design.  I'm looking for Mickey dressed as Luke Skywalker.  I have seen it several times, but I just looked and I can't find it anywhere.  There is one listing on Etsy, but it only comes as 5x7 or larger.  Plus I know I've seen different variations so I know it's out there somewhere.  Does anyone know where I can buy it?

Thanks!!


----------



## pyrxtc

kcandbella said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am a long time lurker, but this is my first post!
> 
> I have been so inspired by all of you and your wonderful creations.  On our last 2 Disney trips, my DD wore only customs.  Our first trip she wore a few.
> 
> I just got an embroidery machine, and I ended up with the Brother SE400.  It only has the 4x4, but for now, it meets my needs and I couldn't afford a larger hoop.  I'm loving the machine and think I have it all figured out, but I need help finding a design.  I'm looking for Mickey dressed as Luke Skywalker.  I have seen it several times, but I just looked and I can't find it anywhere.  There is one listing on Etsy, but it only comes as 5x7 or larger.  Plus I know I've seen different variations so I know it's out there somewhere.  Does anyone know where I can buy it?
> 
> Thanks!!



Welcome ! I wish I could help but I don't do embroidery. Good luck !

PS. Any pictures of what you have made so far ?


----------



## DMGeurts

nannye said:


> I am finally getting some time to figure out my serger. I have a singer stylist and I am wondering if there are any recommendations for a website or something that will serve as a reference for what type of stitches to do for what type of sewing you are doing.
> 
> For instance I am going to be making a stripwork skirt and I remember during my very brief demo of the machine at the store that one type of stitch is better than another for sewing the strips together. It is a stronger seam. I am just starting to figure it out so I wanted to check first if there was a resource to help while I figure it out because well the Manual is...... a manual



Youtube was my best friend when learning my serger...  I have a brother, but I bet if you search there for your serger brand, you'll probably find some great info.  



goteamwood said:


> Just got back from our amazing trip and thought I would share some outfit photos in action. We got SO many comments when my friends and husband and I all wore our bowling shirts, but I didn't get any photos of the 6 of us with my camera, just photopass (which I can't download because I have more than 800 photos and they have to ship me a disc. tough problem to have, eh?)
> 
> I am glad to hear everyone came out OK of the storm, who would have thought that Florida would be the place to be for a major hurricane? We had a few cool days, nothing really below 50° though. And the last 2 days were actually really warm. Not a drop of rain the entire week though.
> 
> We stayed at the Art of Animation in Cars, which my boys LOVED. We went around every night to say goodnight to them and give them hugs.



I don't even know where to start...  First of all...  Of all the AoA suites - the Cars ones look the most awesome!  IMO.

All of your outfits are truly amazing...  Your potato head shirts are among my all time favorites.    And I love your halloween outfits...  You did just a fantastic job on everything - and I am not surprised that you got so many compliments - you deserved them!



kcandbella said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am a long time lurker, but this is my first post!
> 
> I have been so inspired by all of you and your wonderful creations.  On our last 2 Disney trips, my DD wore only customs.  Our first trip she wore a few.
> 
> I just got an embroidery machine, and I ended up with the Brother SE400.  It only has the 4x4, but for now, it meets my needs and I couldn't afford a larger hoop.  I'm loving the machine and think I have it all figured out, but I need help finding a design.  I'm looking for Mickey dressed as Luke Skywalker.  I have seen it several times, but I just looked and I can't find it anywhere.  There is one listing on Etsy, but it only comes as 5x7 or larger.  Plus I know I've seen different variations so I know it's out there somewhere.  Does anyone know where I can buy it?
> 
> Thanks!!



Welcome!  I am not sure about the specific design you are looking for, since I don't own an embroidery machine either.    However, my bff Dis friend does, and she does a lot with Just Peachy Applique...  And of course Heather Sue is the best...    I am sure someone will come a long shortly to answer your questions better than I can.  

D~


----------



## dianemom2

Tami0220 said:


> And yes, I grabbed the Quattro machine. Just got home from vacation yesterday and told myself I have to clean my sewing room before I can play with it.


You got a new machine!   How exciting!



goteamwood said:


>


Your trip looks like it was a wonderful experience.  Your boys must have had such a wonderful time.  I love how they told you they were sad to leave!  I guess now you have to start planning the next trip.  So great that you got a lot of compliments on your special outfits.  I think you did a great job on everything.



kcandbella said:


> Hi everyone!
> I just got an embroidery machine, and I ended up with the Brother SE400.  It only has the 4x4, but for now, it meets my needs and I couldn't afford a larger hoop.  I'm loving the machine and think I have it all figured out, but I need help finding a design.  I'm looking for Mickey dressed as Luke Skywalker.  I have seen it several times, but I just looked and I can't find it anywhere.  There is one listing on Etsy, but it only comes as 5x7 or larger.  Plus I know I've seen different variations so I know it's out there somewhere.  Does anyone know where I can buy it?


Welcome to the group.  I'm not a  huge Star Wars fan so I'm sure I'm not the right person to be replying to this question.    However, I'm sure that there is must be somebody else on here who knows where you can find it.  I've also seen one from time to time.  Did you try Heather Sue?


----------



## love to stitch

goteamwood said:


> Just got back from our amazing trip and thought I would share some outfit photos in action. We got SO many comments when my friends and husband and I all wore our bowling shirts, but I didn't get any photos of the 6 of us with my camera, just photopass (which I can't download because I have more than 800 photos and they have to ship me a disc. tough problem to have, eh?)
> 
> I am glad to hear everyone came out OK of the storm, who would have thought that Florida would be the place to be for a major hurricane? We had a few cool days, nothing really below 50° though. And the last 2 days were actually really warm. Not a drop of rain the entire week though.
> 
> We stayed at the Art of Animation in Cars, which my boys LOVED. We went around every night to say goodnight to them and give them hugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st Day at DHS, Potato Head shirts were a HUGE hit. Monsters Inc and Wall-E and Buzz for the grownups were too. When I get the photopass ones I will share, they are awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot and Dinner w/ Mickey, Chip, Dale and Pluto at Garden Grill. Mickey loved the shirts, and the food was awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before park opening breakfast at Crystal Palace, all of us in Tigger shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then that evening at MNSSHP. (photopass has better photos of all of us, and from the front. We had the cutest Hook, and the ONLY Smee I saw under 40.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Ohana breakfast (also amazing food.) w/ Stitch and co. One shirt had a mishap even before we left the hotel so it was hand-washed and still soaked. Oh well. Later on the one that is pictured here that wasn't messed up in the a.m. was totally RUINED when the kid wearing it FELL ASLEEP eating a Mickey Bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween Shirts and Pants at MK then on to DTD for dinner and Potato Head piece shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable Safari outfits, also got a ton of comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Lightyear shirts, more photo ops with Buzz, a couple of spins on his ride in MK and the longest line we waited in all week? Tinkerbell for my smitten boys' huge crush. I left my camera battery in the hotel that day so this phone pic is all I have that day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirates and Pals fireworks cruise that night, which was awesome and SO MUCH fun. Plus my boys got to meet Hook and Smee which I don't think are in the parks anywhere that we ever found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday we had Birthday breakfast w/ Mickey and the gang at Chef Mickeys, and the boys' had a moment of sadness when they realized we had to go home. They literally sat down on the curb and told us they were sad and didn't want to leave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to see lots more I posted on my website it's goteamwood dot com. Today is the boys' actual birthday, but I am not sure they understand that since we've been partying for a week!



Thanks for sharing your pictures, it looks like everyone had a great time. The outfits look great too.


----------



## disneychic2

*Goteamwood* Your outfits looked amazing on your family!! I think you'll agree that they were worth all the blood, sweat and tears you went through while making them. I especially love the little safari outfits. And your boys are darling of course! So glad the weather cooperated and you had such a great time. Thanks for sharing!




kcandbella said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am a long time lurker, but this is my first post!
> 
> I have been so inspired by all of you and your wonderful creations.  On our last 2 Disney trips, my DD wore only customs.  Our first trip she wore a few.
> 
> I just got an embroidery machine, and I ended up with the Brother SE400.  It only has the 4x4, but for now, it meets my needs and I couldn't afford a larger hoop.  I'm loving the machine and think I have it all figured out, but I need help finding a design.  I'm looking for Mickey dressed as Luke Skywalker.  I have seen it several times, but I just looked and I can't find it anywhere.  There is one listing on Etsy, but it only comes as 5x7 or larger.  Plus I know I've seen different variations so I know it's out there somewhere.  Does anyone know where I can buy it?
> 
> Thanks!!



Welcome! This is fantastic group of very talented people who have helped me so much already and I'm pretty new. I don't have an embroidery machine, so can't help with your question, but I'm sure someone here can. Congrats on the new machine and have fun playing with it!


----------



## PrincessBoo

You guys are awesome! I seriously love all these outfits! 

*I have a few questions for you ladies*.

( I don't know how to make the font larger, sorry)

I appliqued two shirts based on some things I've seen here and I had a small issue with the mickey mouse head. Can you tell me what you think happened with my bobbin based on the pictures? 











Is it okay to make things similar that you've made (I know they won't look as good as yours and wont be exact repiclas)? I like certain elements of some things and then others and put them together? I don't want to step on any toes and it's just for personal use.

Also, How on Earth do you guys keep up with everything?! I feel like I never can keep up with the boards on top of everthing else.


----------



## pyrxtc

PrincessBoo said:


> You guys are awesome! I seriously love all these outfits!
> 
> *I have a few questions for you ladies*.
> 
> ( I don't know how to make the font larger, sorry)
> 
> I appliqued two shirts based on some things I've seen here and I had a small issue with the mickey mouse head. Can you tell me what you think happened with my bobbin based on the pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it okay to make things similar that you've made (I know they won't look as good as yours and wont be exact repiclas)? I like certain elements of some things and then others and put them together? I don't want to step on any toes and it's just for personal use.
> 
> Also, How on Earth do you guys keep up with everything?! I feel like I never can keep up with the boards on top of everthing else.



I've had that happen if my bobbins weren't wound right and it got low on thread, it also happened when the needle was off. I have not appliqued before though.

I don't think anyone would mind if you did something like theirs. I get wonderful idea's on which fabrics I like and patterns I like and though I haven't yet matched someone's idea on here, I would love to make some of the stuff they make. 

Sometimes I can be online whenever because I have no plan but on other I look online and I'm suddenly 5 or 6 pages behind and I'm a SAHM with all her kids in school, LOL!

Good luck !!


----------



## babynala

mollyjean99 said:


> Hello Ladies-
> 
> I am very excited to say that I just bought a sewing machine and my family is heading to WDW in Feb. 2013.  We will be there from the 3-10 and I plan on making many things for the family to wear.  I have various t-shirts that I plan on making ( some sewing, some iron on, you get the picture) but I wanted your opinions about what I should plan weather-wise.  What would you dress your kids in?  Shorts? Jeans? Skirts?.  My kids are 2 (girl), 5 (boy) and 7 (girl).  Also, any suggestions on fun little things to pack for the trip would be great.  Thanks in advance !


I just wanted to add that layers will be the best option since you never know what the weather in FLA will be.  I would suggest packing some leggings to go under skirts for your DDs.  My son is usually sweaty so I would probably pack shorts for him and a few pairs of pants.  



cinderwannabe said:


> Hi All! I think I may want to get an embriodery machine but I am clueless. I have two regular sewing machines so I can at least sew but I don't know what features I should be looking for. I am looking to do designs on bags, shirts, skirts etc. Can anyboy help guide me in the right direction? I don't want to spend anywhere over $500. Thanks!


I see you got lots of advice on this.  Congrats on getting a new machine.



RMAMom said:


> Hi Alll,
> 
> I haven't posted in a while.
> 
> We came through the hurricane without a scratch. I think I brought some Disney magic home with me. We live 45 minutes from Long Beach Island. My Mom has a summer place in Sea Isle City and we can't get to it yet so we have no idea what we will find when we are allowed down there. The whole think just makes me sick to think about it.
> 
> We have had a lot going on here. My DD got engaged in Disney when we were there the beginning of October. My youngest Grandson was baptized in September so we had my Son, DDIL and my  grandchildren here. They are 4 and 2 and really keep you busy!!!! It was heartbreaking to send them back to OK at the end of September. I made my Emily a Grace dress to wear.
> Here she is with my DH
> My Mom (holding Gus) and my Aunt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> My DDIL wanted to learn to sew so I supervised while she made the Jamie dress for herself to wear. She looked great. I can't find a picture right now. They must be on my daughters computer
> 
> 
> Mary


Congratulations to your DD.  What a fun time/place to get engaged.  The baptism gown is beautiful.  Love the Grace dress and matching tie. 



dianemom2 said:


> Everything around here is fine.  Kids went back to school on Wednesday and the entire area is pretty much unscathed.  I feel terrible for the people in NY and NJ where there was so much damage.  My friend's mom's apartment building was condemned and she lost everything.  And her aunt's house was also a complete loss.  Just a terrible situation.
> 
> 
> I am so happy that my Ellageo got sold.  I also love my serger.
> 
> I went to Joanns today and I was so proud of myself that I stuck to my list and only bought buttons and elastic.  It was hard because they are having an awesome sale.  But I just organized my fabric closet and I have WAY more in there than I realized.  I am going to set a goal of sewing from my stash for a while.  I was doing really well on that until all the Labor Day sales.  When I was organizing the closet, I found fabrics that were buried and I had totally forgotten about owning!  I got 2 dresses cut out from fabric that I found in there.  I have a third one planned but didn't have time to get it cut out.


Glad you guys made it thru the storm OK.  I'm impressed that you stuck to your list at Joann's in spite of the great sale.  Can't wait to see what creations you come up with out of stash.   Glad your machine got sold and your new machine is making you happy!



peachygreen said:


> Almost finished.  I haven't done the sash yet.  The one on the picture is just a piece of fabric pinned to the dress for effect.
> 
> This is the new Lauren Pattern from Funktional Threads.  Its the first time I've done an elastic back a dress.  that part came out better than I expected.
> 
> Unfortunately I have to leave for a business trip first thing tomorrow morning, so I won't get to see how it fits my daughter until Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2012-11-03 23.48.10 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr


Love the way the dress came out.  The striped fabric is a very nice touch.



goteamwood said:


> Just got back from our amazing trip and thought I would share some outfit photos in action. We got SO many comments when my friends and husband and I all wore our bowling shirts, but I didn't get any photos of the 6 of us with my camera, just photopass (which I can't download because I have more than 800 photos and they have to ship me a disc. tough problem to have, eh?)
> 
> Today is the boys' actual birthday, but I am not sure they understand that since we've been partying for a week!


Love seeing all the clothes in action and I'm so happy that you got so many comments.  I am not surprised, everything you made came out really nice!!!  I am at a loss to pick my favorite set.  How cute that the boys did not want to leave, I don't blame them.  What a great way to celebrate their birthday.



kcandbella said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am a long time lurker, but this is my first post!
> 
> I have been so inspired by all of you and your wonderful creations.  On our last 2 Disney trips, my DD wore only customs.  Our first trip she wore a few.
> 
> I just got an embroidery machine, and I ended up with the Brother SE400.  It only has the 4x4, but for now, it meets my needs and I couldn't afford a larger hoop.  I'm loving the machine and think I have it all figured out, but I need help finding a design.  I'm looking for Mickey dressed as Luke Skywalker.  I have seen it several times, but I just looked and I can't find it anywhere.  There is one listing on Etsy, but it only comes as 5x7 or larger.  Plus I know I've seen different variations so I know it's out there somewhere.  Does anyone know where I can buy it?
> 
> Thanks!!


Welcome Glad you are having so much fun with your embroidery machine.  I'm not sure where to get that design but I hope someone can help you.  I think I have seen it done as a "hand" applique so that might be the variations you are seeing.  I hope someone can point you in the right direction.


----------



## DMGeurts

PrincessBoo said:


> You guys are awesome! I seriously love all these outfits!
> 
> *I have a few questions for you ladies*.
> 
> ( I don't know how to make the font larger, sorry)
> 
> I appliqued two shirts based on some things I've seen here and I had a small issue with the mickey mouse head. Can you tell me what you think happened with my bobbin based on the pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it okay to make things similar that you've made (I know they won't look as good as yours and wont be exact repiclas)? I like certain elements of some things and then others and put them together? I don't want to step on any toes and it's just for personal use.
> 
> Also, How on Earth do you guys keep up with everything?! I feel like I never can keep up with the boards on top of everthing else.



Well, usually if you have thread issues on the bottom - it means your UPPER tension is off...  You might have to keep fiddling with it on a scrap piece...  It looks to me like it worked iteself out though?

As far as doing things like others do them, it's common courtesy to ask the person you are wanting to base something off of if you can "case" their item.  Then, usually when you post pictures, you state that item is "cased after so-and-so's item".  

D~


----------



## tricia

nannye said:


> I am finally getting some time to figure out my serger. I have a singer stylist and I am wondering if there are any recommendations for a website or something that will serve as a reference for what type of stitches to do for what type of sewing you are doing.
> 
> For instance I am going to be making a stripwork skirt and I remember during my very brief demo of the machine at the store that one type of stitch is better than another for sewing the strips together. It is a stronger seam. I am just starting to figure it out so I wanted to check first if there was a resource to help while I figure it out because well the Manual is...... a manual



I generally stitch my seams on my regular machine and then serge after.  I find it is a much stronger seam that way.




goteamwood said:


> If you want to see lots more I posted on my website it's goteamwood dot com. Today is the boys' actual birthday, but I am not sure they understand that since we've been partying for a week!



Oh my, everything is amazing.  Glad you all had a good time.



PrincessBoo said:


> You guys are awesome! I seriously love all these outfits!
> 
> *I have a few questions for you ladies*.
> 
> ( I don't know how to make the font larger, sorry)
> 
> I appliqued two shirts based on some things I've seen here and I had a small issue with the mickey mouse head. Can you tell me what you think happened with my bobbin based on the pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it okay to make things similar that you've made (I know they won't look as good as yours and wont be exact repiclas)? I like certain elements of some things and then others and put them together? I don't want to step on any toes and it's just for personal use.
> 
> Also, How on Earth do you guys keep up with everything?! I feel like I never can keep up with the boards on top of everthing else.



Did you use stabilizer?  Your pics are too small for me to see.  

Also, sometimes when mine looks like this it's because my top thread has somehow come unhooked from one of the spots it is supposed to be threaded through.  So, take out upper thread and bobbin and rethread the whole machine.


----------



## SallyfromDE

RMAMom said:


> I am in an embroidery group and the majority of people on there love SewWhat Pro. There is a facebook group for it and a yahoo group so lots of support. I have purchased it but haven't taken the time to even look at it
> 
> http://sandscomputing.com/id11.html
> 
> I do use their SewIconz program so I can vouch for the company just not the digitizing program although I've never heard anything negative about it.



Thanks!! I'll look into that one!!


----------



## dianemom2

PrincessBoo said:


> You guys are awesome! I seriously love all these outfits!
> 
> *I have a few questions for you ladies*.
> 
> ( I don't know how to make the font larger, sorry)
> 
> I appliqued two shirts based on some things I've seen here and I had a small issue with the mickey mouse head. Can you tell me what you think happened with my bobbin based on the pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it okay to make things similar that you've made (I know they won't look as good as yours and wont be exact repiclas)? I like certain elements of some things and then others and put them together? I don't want to step on any toes and it's just for personal use.


I think you probably need to adjust your tension and use some stabilizer on the appliques.  They look good on the top.

As Dorine said below, most people ask if they can "case" something that you've sewn.  Most of us on here don't mind being "cased" as long as it isn't something you are copying in order to sell.



DMGeurts said:


> Well, usually if you have thread issues on the bottom - it means your UPPER tension is off...  You might have to keep fiddling with it on a scrap piece...  It looks to me like it worked iteself out though?
> 
> As far as doing things like others do them, it's common courtesy to ask the person you are wanting to base something off of if you can "case" their item.  Then, usually when you post pictures, you state that item is "cased after so-and-so's item".
> 
> D~


Exactly what I wanted to say!


----------



## ivey_family

I need to go back and get caught up, but as one of the resident Star Wars mega-fans around here, I wanted to get an answer for the person who is looking for Luke Mickey.

Bows and Clothes has two versions.  One DOES come in 4x4.  It's called "Happy Luke Mouse".  I've stitched it out and don't remember any major issues with that design.  Some of hers are better than others.  You will have to make an account and then request access to the licensed character area to see the design.

Here's a photo of my shirt with the design I'm talking about:





In case anyone wonders, Donald is Bows and Clothes, Leia is Applicakes and R2-MK is Heather Sue.

Hope that helps!
Regards,
C.

PS I'm crazy busy working on our trip clothes but I'll be on later to catch up!


----------



## PrincessBoo

Thanks so much! I will find the pictures and ask the appropriate people if I can "case" their item for our trip.  

It did work itself out but good to know that it was probably the top thread. I will keep that in mind for the future! 

I put the Dis app on my phone today so hopefully I will be on here often enough to become friends with you all.


----------



## PrincessBoo

Very cute Star Wars  shirts! My oldest would freak out.


----------



## PrincessMickey

RMAMom said:


> Hi Alll,
> 
> I haven't posted in a while.
> 
> We came through the hurricane without a scratch. I think I brought some Disney magic home with me. We live 45 minutes from Long Beach Island. My Mom has a summer place in Sea Isle City and we can't get to it yet so we have no idea what we will find when we are allowed down there. The whole think just makes me sick to think about it.
> 
> We have had a lot going on here. My DD got engaged in Disney when we were there the beginning of October. My youngest Grandson was baptized in September so we had my Son, DDIL and my  grandchildren here. They are 4 and 2 and really keep you busy!!!! It was heartbreaking to send them back to OK at the end of September. I made my Emily a Grace dress to wear.
> Here she is with my DH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a matching tie for her brother Edward
> Here he is with his perpetually untucked shirt looking for trouble in the middle of the baptism!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mom made the baby's gown. She made it very simple out of cotton eyelet.
> It's not every baby that has a Christening Gown made by his great grandmother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mom (holding Gus) and my Aunt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> My DDIL wanted to learn to sew so I supervised while she made the Jamie dress for herself to wear. She looked great. I can't find a picture right now. They must be on my daughters computer
> 
> Mary



Glad you weathered the storm well and hopefully your mom's house makes it through ok too. Congrats on your DD getting engaged, how exciting!! Love all the outfits, what great memories and would love to see the dress your DDIL made!



peachygreen said:


> UGH - Work travel is putting a damper on my projects.  I have 10 more days at home before we leave and still have a few projects half finished.
> 
> Last outfit to finalize.  Part of me is thinking of cheating and just making the shirt and pairing it with a plain storebought pink skirt.  Part of me hates that idea.  Anyway this is for our Epcot day dedicated to the World Showcase and Perry Missions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> So the shirt (I may go with a darker pink then the tee shown) with Perry and each girl's shirt will have their initial (Agent M, Agent A).  I am thinking of making a skirt in the world fabric.  Any opinions positive or negative are welcome.
> 
> Tomorrow's goal is to finish my first Lauren dress.  I need to add the elastic casing in the back and sew the skirt to the bodice.  I also need to make the sash and apron.  I made it detachable so I could switch them out.  I want to use the apron for dinner at Biergarten because it gives it a more dirndl feel to it.  I like the sash for changing it up though.



I think that would look good together. Good luck getting everything finished in time!



dianemom2 said:


> Glad that you wore the shirt to work and got lots of positive feedback on it.  It is always nice to hear that something you made looks really good.  It is very nice that you can go to work in casual attire.
> 
> I love having a serger.  It make the inside of your garments look as nice as the outside!  You want to get one with 4 threads, differential feed and one that is easy to switch to rolled hems.
> 
> I finished two dresses yesterday but don't have pictures.  I also cut out two more.  I am in planning mode right now.  I cleaned out my fabric closet and was dismayed at how much fabric I really do have.  I need to get some stuff sewn and use that fabric up!
> 
> In good news, my auction for my Ellageo ended.  It sold for more than I expected so I was quite happy.  I boxed it up and sent it off yesterday.  I will miss it but I do like my new machine.  They are very similar but the new machine has some features that the old one didn't.  Plus I can do up to a 12x7 design now.



Yeah for getting more than you expected and enjoy the new machine!!



PrincessMom4 said:


> Anyone have any Disney themed Hawaiian shirt ideas?? I was thinking of creating some for my 3 boys and hubby to all match.



What about making bowling shirts with Hawaiian type fabrics and adding an applique of Stitch.



pyrxtc said:


> well, you lose internet and miss so much. The pages just jumped forward. I'm glad everyone came out of Sandy unscathed here.
> 
> I haven't sewn at all since before Halloween and finishing the clown costume and the dress.  I was bad and looked at the halloween stuff on clearance everywhere and picked up some small stuff but avoided getting any costumes at all. I did let something catch my eye though and it cost me $32. I was walking by the dressing room and Mickey caught my eye. I didn't know Walmart sold scrubs..... I found a Mickey halloween print on a scrub top and had to ask if they were being clearanced too. Unfortunately they were and I bought 4 of them in sizes 2X and 3X for the fabric. I just spent 30 minutes taking one apart and I have some very useable pieces. I'll have to think hard about what I want to do with these now. In the 2X, the front and back each give me 2ft by 1.5 ft. It is all 100% cotton.
> 
> This is what I got.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now the question is what to make ....... or to save it for something special ???
> 
> I am loving everything posted, the halloween jeans look awesome and a lot of work. I really should be staying off of here though because thanks to all the catch-up reading I now really want to go to Disney World soon. I even got my DH to say that I could take a girls only trip in December, I just need some girls to go with now. Hopefully my friends husbands let them go too.



Love the fabric, I have done that before and bought something in a huge size on clearance just for the fabric. I made DS a pair of Snoopy easy fits, most of the Snoopy fabric at the stores looks girly but found some mens comfy pants that worked. 

I would wait until next year and maybe make a peasant top for myself.



peachygreen said:


> Almost finished.  I haven't done the sash yet.  The one on the picture is just a piece of fabric pinned to the dress for effect.
> 
> This is the new Lauren Pattern from Funktional Threads.  Its the first time I've done an elastic back a dress.  that part came out better than I expected.
> 
> Unfortunately I have to leave for a business trip first thing tomorrow morning, so I won't get to see how it fits my daughter until Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2012-11-03 23.48.10 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr



I loved how it turned out, can't wait to see it modeled!!



goteamwood said:


> Just got back from our amazing trip and thought I would share some outfit photos in action. We got SO many comments when my friends and husband and I all wore our bowling shirts, but I didn't get any photos of the 6 of us with my camera, just photopass (which I can't download because I have more than 800 photos and they have to ship me a disc. tough problem to have, eh?)
> 
> I am glad to hear everyone came out OK of the storm, who would have thought that Florida would be the place to be for a major hurricane? We had a few cool days, nothing really below 50° though. And the last 2 days were actually really warm. Not a drop of rain the entire week though.
> 
> We stayed at the Art of Animation in Cars, which my boys LOVED. We went around every night to say goodnight to them and give them hugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to see lots more I posted on my website it's goteamwood dot com. Today is the boys' actual birthday, but I am not sure they understand that since we've been partying for a week!



Wow, they looked so cute in all their shirts. Love the sad faces before leaving. Can't wait to see more pictures and the adult shirts being modeled!



kcandbella said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am a long time lurker, but this is my first post!
> 
> I have been so inspired by all of you and your wonderful creations.  On our last 2 Disney trips, my DD wore only customs.  Our first trip she wore a few.
> 
> I just got an embroidery machine, and I ended up with the Brother SE400.  It only has the 4x4, but for now, it meets my needs and I couldn't afford a larger hoop.  I'm loving the machine and think I have it all figured out, but I need help finding a design.  I'm looking for Mickey dressed as Luke Skywalker.  I have seen it several times, but I just looked and I can't find it anywhere.  There is one listing on Etsy, but it only comes as 5x7 or larger.  Plus I know I've seen different variations so I know it's out there somewhere.  Does anyone know where I can buy it?
> 
> Thanks!!



Welcome. I don't have an embroidery machine so I can't help you with that but just wanted to say welcome to you!


----------



## PrincessMickey

PrincessBoo said:


> You guys are awesome! I seriously love all these outfits!
> 
> *I have a few questions for you ladies*.
> 
> ( I don't know how to make the font larger, sorry)
> 
> I appliqued two shirts based on some things I've seen here and I had a small issue with the mickey mouse head. Can you tell me what you think happened with my bobbin based on the pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it okay to make things similar that you've made (I know they won't look as good as yours and wont be exact repiclas)? I like certain elements of some things and then others and put them together? I don't want to step on any toes and it's just for personal use.
> 
> Also, How on Earth do you guys keep up with everything?! I feel like I never can keep up with the boards on top of everthing else.



I forgot to grab your quote when I made my huge response but I wanted to second to check your tension on a scarp piece of fabric and make sure you use stabalizer.


----------



## PurpleEars

kcandbella said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am a long time lurker, but this is my first post!
> 
> I have been so inspired by all of you and your wonderful creations.  On our last 2 Disney trips, my DD wore only customs.  Our first trip she wore a few.
> 
> I just got an embroidery machine, and I ended up with the Brother SE400.  It only has the 4x4, but for now, it meets my needs and I couldn't afford a larger hoop.  I'm loving the machine and think I have it all figured out, but I need help finding a design.  I'm looking for Mickey dressed as Luke Skywalker.  I have seen it several times, but I just looked and I can't find it anywhere.  There is one listing on Etsy, but it only comes as 5x7 or larger.  Plus I know I've seen different variations so I know it's out there somewhere.  Does anyone know where I can buy it?
> 
> Thanks!!



Welcome! I see that your question about the Star Wars embroidery has been answered. By the way, you *could* do quite a bit with a 4x4 embroidery field. I have a 270 (which also does up to 4x4) and I managed to do quite a few things with it.



PrincessBoo said:


> You guys are awesome! I seriously love all these outfits!
> 
> *I have a few questions for you ladies*.
> 
> ( I don't know how to make the font larger, sorry)
> 
> I appliqued two shirts based on some things I've seen here and I had a small issue with the mickey mouse head. Can you tell me what you think happened with my bobbin based on the pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it okay to make things similar that you've made (I know they won't look as good as yours and wont be exact repiclas)? I like certain elements of some things and then others and put them together? I don't want to step on any toes and it's just for personal use.
> 
> Also, How on Earth do you guys keep up with everything?! I feel like I never can keep up with the boards on top of everthing else.



I agree with others that it looks like a top thread tension issue. That happened to me when I forgot to use the "hairnet" with my embroidery thread. The thread ended up unwinding unevenly which created something rather similar to what you had.

We usually don't mind if you want to copy elements of someone's work for your personal use - but I would ask the original creator for permission first. Let's just say I was miffed when someone used my idea and sold it for profit. I almost left this board because of it.

I think it is easier to keep up with the boards once you get to know the people here a little. I usually spend about 1/2 hour after dinner to catch up (mind you, I don't have any children so it is easy to find time for this).


----------



## kcandbella

pyrxtc said:


> Welcome ! I wish I could help but I don't do embroidery. Good luck !
> 
> PS. Any pictures of what you have made so far ?



Thank you!  I will try to post some pics in a bit!



DMGeurts said:


> Welcome!  I am not sure about the specific design you are looking for, since I don't own an embroidery machine either.    However, my bff Dis friend does, and she does a lot with Just Peachy Applique...  And of course Heather Sue is the best...    I am sure someone will come a long shortly to answer your questions better than I can.
> 
> D~



I looked at Heather Sue, and she has some great Star Wars stuff, but not the one I was looking for.  I'll have to check out Just Peachy. Thanks!



dianemom2 said:


> Welcome to the group.  I'm not a  huge Star Wars fan so I'm sure I'm not the right person to be replying to this question.    However, I'm sure that there is must be somebody else on here who knows where you can find it.  I've also seen one from time to time.  Did you try Heather Sue?



That was the first place I looked! 



disneychic2 said:


> *
> 
> Welcome! This is fantastic group of very talented people who have helped me so much already and I'm pretty new. I don't have an embroidery machine, so can't help with your question, but I'm sure someone here can. Congrats on the new machine and have fun playing with it!*


*

Thanks!  I'm having probably too much fun playing with it.  I agree the talent on this board is incredible!



babynala said:



			Welcome Glad you are having so much fun with your embroidery machine.  I'm not sure where to get that design but I hope someone can help you.  I think I have seen it done as a "hand" applique so that might be the variations you are seeing.  I hope someone can point you in the right direction.
		
Click to expand...


I didn't even think about that!  Thanks!



ivey_family said:



			I need to go back and get caught up, but as one of the resident Star Wars mega-fans around here, I wanted to get an answer for the person who is looking for Luke Mickey.

Bows and Clothes has two versions.  One DOES come in 4x4.  It's called "Happy Luke Mouse".  I've stitched it out and don't remember any major issues with that design.  Some of hers are better than others.  You will have to make an account and then request access to the licensed character area to see the design.

Here's a photo of my shirt with the design I'm talking about:





In case anyone wonders, Donald is Bows and Clothes, Leia is Applicakes and R2-MK is Heather Sue.

Hope that helps!
Regards,
C.

PS I'm crazy busy working on our trip clothes but I'll be on later to catch up!
		
Click to expand...


That is exactly what I was looking for!  I'm so excited, I'm going to go find that right now.  THANKS!



PrincessMickey said:



			Welcome. I don't have an embroidery machine so I can't help you with that but just wanted to say welcome to you!
		
Click to expand...


Thanks! 



PurpleEars said:



			Welcome! I see that your question about the Star Wars embroidery has been answered. By the way, you *could* do quite a bit with a 4x4 embroidery field. I have a 270 (which also does up to 4x4) and I managed to do quite a few things with it.
		
Click to expand...

That's good to know, thanks.  Do you have a bigger hoop and use a program to split designs?  I haven't ventured into that territory yet, though I have used Embird to combine letters from a font to make names.*


----------



## kcandbella

Someone asked to see pictures of the things I've done so far, so I'm posting a few.  A lot of these were inspired by things I've seen on here!  These span three trips:


----------



## peachygreen

I am in love with the Dalmation Costume.  So cute and creative.

All of your work is great.

(On my phone - almost imposible to quote or add pictures.)


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Sorry I got behind again    Here is trying to catch up, hope I got it all...



VBAndrea said:


> Anyway, here are horrible pics of dd's halloween outfit -- she's worn it once and still hasn't worn her Halloween skirt this year and won't be able to given that I wonder if we will even have school on Wednesday.  Makes me quite sad.  I will try to take better detailed pics eventually.....



Very cute!



ivey_family said:


> She is just adorable!  Love those boots, too!
> 
> Ok, I finished the Feliz last night.  I'm pretty happy with it, but I'm not anxious to make another anytime soon.    I changed the pattern just slightly and attached the straps on the inside in the back instead of inside the seam.  She needs them really short right now, but then I can adjust it next year without tearing major seams apart.  Now I have to teach dd how to twirl!
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, now to shift gears to Christmas Mickey shorts for the boys and a skirt for me.  Then I'll need to get all our tshirts prepped.  We're spending Thanksgiving weekend at my parents in TN on our way down to WDW, so I'll be embroidering about 12 shirts in 2-3 days while there.  Most of them are super simple designs, though, so it should go pretty quickly if I have everything marked and stabilized ahead of time.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Love this dress!



4HppyCamprs said:


> Thank you all! Thank for the encouragement to get it finished too. I did learn A LOT as it is my very first pattern and only my second sewing project (EVER)!
> 
> The Hello Kitty Fabric came from Walmart.
> 
> K was a moving target when we got her to try on the outfit so this is the best of the shots that I have so far



Cute dress!



dianemom2 said:


> Your dd is adorable in that dress!  Once you get shorts for your boys and a skirt for you all made up, you will look awesome together.  Is your DH getting anything to match with the family?
> 
> 
> My older dd is also very, very short.  She is 4' 10" and we're pretty sure she is  mostly done growing.  However, the size of her mouth definitely makes up for her lack of height.  My dad always called her "Mighty Mouth" and it is true.  She is used to people thinking that she is  younger than she really is.  She just recently decided that being short is a good thing though because she realized that she can shop for shoes in the adult section and the kids section.  That paid off when we found her a pair of Uggs at Nordstroms rack for $30!  They were in the kids section.




Just wanted to say, I am also 4'10, most of the time, no fun, but love good clothing/shoe bargains!!!



sewmess said:


> 4monkeys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain America's 1940s Shield Mug Rug modeling my DH's favorite mug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upclose of the applique - not as pretty as some, but I decided I like the looser zig zag.
> 
> 
> I'd also like to point out that it's not my sewing that's all wonky, it's my cutting that you can see through the sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very clever!
> 
> 
> 
> DMGeurts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love how the skirt turned out!  How is Alli doing?
> 
> I just wanted to stop by and post pictures from my Dismeet with Flora (PurpleEars) last night at the MOA...  We got there early because we had other shopping to do.  DH and dd (V) came with, DH for security - not from Flora, but just the mall on weekend nights...  The parking ramp can get a bit iffy after dark.
> 
> Anyways, we met up with Flora outside the Disney store and chatted for a while - I was surprised when we got out to the car and it was 7:30...  So, we had to have chatted for a good half hour or longer.  It was great to meet her...  I even got to see some of her sewing stuff - she had a luggage tag on her carry-on and a phone case for her phone - both of which were super cute!
> 
> Thanks for meeting with me Flora - I hope you had a good flight home and are gettng some time to relax today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So fun for a DISmeet, maybe one day I will meet some of the awesome people here who have inspired me to learn to sew!!
> 
> 
> 
> strega7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I probably will at some point, I am just not that confident in my sewing ability yet.
> 
> 
> Here is the shirt I made for myself for Halloween today, we will see if I am brave enugh to wear it to work on Wed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad you wore this, it is very cute. I have plans to make myself something, but too many on the "to do list" for my daughter first.
> 
> 
> 
> RMAMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Alll,
> 
> I haven't posted in a while.
> 
> We came through the hurricane without a scratch. I think I brought some Disney magic home with me. We live 45 minutes from Long Beach Island. My Mom has a summer place in Sea Isle City and we can't get to it yet so we have no idea what we will find when we are allowed down there. The whole think just makes me sick to think about it.
> 
> We have had a lot going on here. My DD got engaged in Disney when we were there the beginning of October. My youngest Grandson was baptized in September so we had my Son, DDIL and my  grandchildren here. They are 4 and 2 and really keep you busy!!!! It was heartbreaking to send them back to OK at the end of September. I made my Emily a Grace dress to wear.
> Here she is with my DH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Grace dress! Someday, I may attempt one of these. I have the pattern and started the mock up, then got scared.
> 
> 
> 
> pyrxtc said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, you lose internet and miss so much. The pages just jumped forward. I'm glad everyone came out of Sandy unscathed here.
> 
> I haven't sewn at all since before Halloween and finishing the clown costume and the dress.  I was bad and looked at the halloween stuff on clearance everywhere and picked up some small stuff but avoided getting any costumes at all. I did let something catch my eye though and it cost me $32. I was walking by the dressing room and Mickey caught my eye. I didn't know Walmart sold scrubs..... I found a Mickey halloween print on a scrub top and had to ask if they were being clearanced too. Unfortunately they were and I bought 4 of them in sizes 2X and 3X for the fabric. I just spent 30 minutes taking one apart and I have some very useable pieces. I'll have to think hard about what I want to do with these now. In the 2X, the front and back each give me 2ft by 1.5 ft. It is all 100% cotton.
> 
> This is what I got.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now the question is what to make ....... or to save it for something special ???
> 
> I am loving everything posted, the halloween jeans look awesome and a lot of work. I really should be staying off of here though because thanks to all the catch-up reading I now really want to go to Disney World soon. I even got my DH to say that I could take a girls only trip in December, I just need some girls to go with now. Hopefully my friends husbands let them go too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cute find!
> 
> 
> 
> peachygreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost finished.  I haven't done the sash yet.  The one on the picture is just a piece of fabric pinned to the dress for effect.
> 
> This is the new Lauren Pattern from Funktional Threads.  Its the first time I've done an elastic back a dress.  that part came out better than I expected.
> 
> Unfortunately I have to leave for a business trip first thing tomorrow morning, so I won't get to see how it fits my daughter until Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2012-11-03 23.48.10 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute! I keep debating Lauren dress or Precious dress. I am leaning towards the Precious, due to the elastic back on the Lauren.
> 
> Cont.......
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Cont.....

Sorry!!!



goteamwood said:


> Just got back from our amazing trip and thought I would share some outfit photos in action. We got SO many comments when my friends and husband and I all wore our bowling shirts, but I didn't get any photos of the 6 of us with my camera, just photopass (which I can't download because I have more than 800 photos and they have to ship me a disc. tough problem to have, eh?)
> 
> I am glad to hear everyone came out OK of the storm, who would have thought that Florida would be the place to be for a major hurricane? We had a few cool days, nothing really below 50° though. And the last 2 days were actually really warm. Not a drop of rain the entire week though.
> 
> We stayed at the Art of Animation in Cars, which my boys LOVED. We went around every night to say goodnight to them and give them hugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st Day at DHS, Potato Head shirts were a HUGE hit. Monsters Inc and Wall-E and Buzz for the grownups were too. When I get the photopass ones I will share, they are awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot and Dinner w/ Mickey, Chip, Dale and Pluto at Garden Grill. Mickey loved the shirts, and the food was awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before park opening breakfast at Crystal Palace, all of us in Tigger shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then that evening at MNSSHP. (photopass has better photos of all of us, and from the front. We had the cutest Hook, and the ONLY Smee I saw under 40.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Ohana breakfast (also amazing food.) w/ Stitch and co. One shirt had a mishap even before we left the hotel so it was hand-washed and still soaked. Oh well. Later on the one that is pictured here that wasn't messed up in the a.m. was totally RUINED when the kid wearing it FELL ASLEEP eating a Mickey Bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween Shirts and Pants at MK then on to DTD for dinner and Potato Head piece shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable Safari outfits, also got a ton of comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Lightyear shirts, more photo ops with Buzz, a couple of spins on his ride in MK and the longest line we waited in all week? Tinkerbell for my smitten boys' huge crush. I left my camera battery in the hotel that day so this phone pic is all I have that day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirates and Pals fireworks cruise that night, which was awesome and SO MUCH fun. Plus my boys got to meet Hook and Smee which I don't think are in the parks anywhere that we ever found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday we had Birthday breakfast w/ Mickey and the gang at Chef Mickeys, and the boys' had a moment of sadness when they realized we had to go home. They literally sat down on the curb and told us they were sad and didn't want to leave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to see lots more I posted on my website it's goteamwood dot com. Today is the boys' actual birthday, but I am not sure they understand that since we've been partying for a week!




LOVE all these outfits! Looks like you had lots of fun!



ivey_family said:


> I need to go back and get caught up, but as one of the resident Star Wars mega-fans around here, I wanted to get an answer for the person who is looking for Luke Mickey.
> 
> Bows and Clothes has two versions.  One DOES come in 4x4.  It's called "Happy Luke Mouse".  I've stitched it out and don't remember any major issues with that design.  Some of hers are better than others.  You will have to make an account and then request access to the licensed character area to see the design.
> 
> Here's a photo of my shirt with the design I'm talking about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case anyone wonders, Donald is Bows and Clothes, Leia is Applicakes and R2-MK is Heather Sue.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> Regards,
> C.
> 
> PS I'm crazy busy working on our trip clothes but I'll be on later to catch up!



Very cute star wars stuff!



kcandbella said:


> Someone asked to see pictures of the things I've done so far, so I'm posting a few.  A lot of these were inspired by things I've seen on here!  These span three trips:



Fantastic outfits!


----------



## BabyRapunzel

So sorry about my triple post, too many pics, and I even eliminated some. I should not get so far behind.

Here is a photo of DD at Wreck It Ralph with Vanellope embroidery. It was very cute!











And then I couldn't resist.....

Princess or Superhero?


----------



## pyrxtc

kcandbella said:


> Someone asked to see pictures of the things I've done so far, so I'm posting a few.  A lot of these were inspired by things I've seen on here!  These span three trips:



All those outfits are cute. I like the dalmatian too. The queen of hearts looks fun !



BabyRapunzel said:


> Here is a photo of DD at Wreck It Ralph with Vanellope embroidery. It was very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I couldn't resist.....
> Princess or Superhero?



It came out really nice ! She looked very happy with it too.

Why can't she be a princess who is a super hero ? They all do have secret identities after all.


For anyone who is new, please note that when you quote things that you can make the picture smaller in your quote if you follow the instructions on the first page. Then the pages don't go as fast and it's easier to keep up.

I quoted it here to make it easy for you.

"How to make thumbnail pictures in your reply:
When you click reply, the name of the picture will look something like this, but in [ _] brackets 
{IMG}http://1234.photobucket.com/albums/1234/nameofthepicture.jpg{/IMG} 
To make it a thumbnail, put th_ before the name of the picture, such as this:
{IMG}http://1234.photobucket.com/albums/1234/th_nameofthepicture.jpg{/IMG} 
This generally only works for pictures that were uploaded to photobucket."

I might actually get to sew today ! yay !!


----------



## disneychic2

kcandbella said:


> Someone asked to see pictures of the things I've done so far, so I'm posting a few.  A lot of these were inspired by things I've seen on here!  These span three trips:



Love these outfits! You did a very nice job. Cute models too! (Sorry, don't know why reducing the size turned some of them sideways.)



BabyRapunzel said:


> So sorry about my triple post, too many pics, and I even eliminated some. I should not get so far behind.
> 
> Here is a photo of DD at Wreck It Ralph with Vanellope embroidery. It was very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I couldn't resist.....
> 
> Princess or Superhero?



So cute!! Great job! Love the princess with attitude!


----------



## goteamwood

BabyRapunzel said:


> So sorry about my triple post, too many pics, and I even eliminated some. I should not get so far behind.
> 
> Here is a photo of DD at Wreck It Ralph with Vanellope embroidery. It was very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I couldn't resist.....
> 
> Princess or Superhero?



We were going to take my boys to Wreck it Ralph yesterday but I got knocked flat by some horrible post-Disney flu thing that I literally spent 36 hours in bed. I am feeling a lot better today but still feel awful so you know how bad it was. Now that I am able to keep things down I am rehydrating and I think that is helping. Since my husband had to go back to work today after 10 days off for vacation my kids are getting a Disney marathon all day since I lack energy to do anything but sit on the couch. maybe Monday we can catch Wreck it Ralph at the theater, it will be the first time we've taken the boys to a movie. We met Ralph and Vanelope at hollywood studios, it was their first day there. Ralph was quite large and freaked the boys out a little. Unlike the other characters they were familiar with who they seemed fine with... 

On a side note, I did see a handful of mickey and minnie pillowcase dresses while we were there, and lots of custom embroidered shirts, but only ONE custom dress, which was worn by a little girl about 5-6 I think, it was an all-villans dress, very cute. It had Ursula on the chest and lots of other villans on the skirt. I didn't get a photo but ironically the little girl was in the pirate tutorial at the same time we were so she ended up on our photo pass photos. I did see hundreds of thousands of store-bought princess dresses, and I have to say everything made here runs circles around those. They looked so scratchy and uncomfortable! No other boys custom shirts though, mine were the only ones!

My kids are having Disney World withdrawals, one asked to take the monorail to dinner the night before last and they were demanding to wear their costumes and go to Mickey's party again last night.


----------



## PrincessBoo

PurpleEars said:
			
		

> I agree with others that it looks like a top thread tension issue. That happened to me when I forgot to use the "hairnet" with my embroidery thread. The thread ended up unwinding unevenly which created something rather similar to what you had.
> 
> We usually don't mind if you want to copy elements of someone's work for your personal use - but I would ask the original creator for permission first. Let's just say I was miffed when someone used my idea and sold it for profit. I almost left this board because of it.
> 
> I think it is easier to keep up with the boards once you get to know the people here a little. I usually spend about 1/2 hour after dinner to catch up (mind you, I don't have any children so it is easy to find time for this).



Eek! I'm so sorry that happened to you but I'm glad you didn't leave! I will definitely ask to case them. And the other shirt I made was simply a Mickey head!


----------



## PrincessBoo

PrincessMickey said:
			
		

> I forgot to grab your quote when I made my huge response but I wanted to second to check your tension on a scarp piece of fabric and make sure you use stabalizer.



Thank you. I have stabilizer and it wasn't until the third try that I figured out I really needed it. Lol


----------



## PrincessBoo

kcandbella said:
			
		

> Someone asked to see pictures of the things I've done so far, so I'm posting a few.  A lot of these were inspired by things I've seen on here!  These span three trips:



Great work! Where did you find a pattern for the cotton dresses for Anastasia and Druzella (sp?)? SO cute!

I'm sorry I don't know how to multi-quote from my phone on this app.


----------



## GrammytoMany

Good Morning to All,   
     Just got caught up again....I get so busy that I forget to check in.  Just want to say...I saw a lot of super cute outfits.  Also, welcome to the newbies.  
     I made some double-sided skirts for my granddaughters AG dolls.  Now they are making request for more...now I need to find some extra time in my schedule.  
Sheila


----------



## miprender

Wow I thought I had posted on some of these things but don't see my posts 



RMAMom said:


> Hi Alll,
> 
> Here she is with my DH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary



Mary everything is adorable especially your grandchildren



pyrxtc said:


> This is what I got.....



Awesome find... I would have totally bought that too!



peachygreen said:


> Almost finished.  I haven't done the sash yet.  The one on the picture is just a piece of fabric pinned to the dress for effect.
> 
> This is the new Lauren Pattern from Funktional Threads.  Its the first time I've done an elastic back a dress.  that part came out better than I expected.
> 
> Unfortunately I have to leave for a business trip first thing tomorrow morning, so I won't get to see how it fits my daughter until Thursday.



So cute!



Tami0220 said:


> My sister lives in Russia and uses this I hope the link works  needlework.ru they have some great designs and are about the same price as the others listed on this board.



I bought from them once but they basically have filled designs



kcandbella said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am a long time lurker, but this is my first post!
> 
> I have been so inspired by all of you and your wonderful creations.  On our last 2 Disney trips, my DD wore only customs.  Our first trip she wore a few.
> 
> I just got an embroidery machine, and I ended up with the Brother SE400.  It only has the 4x4, but for now, it meets my needs and I couldn't afford a larger hoop.  I'm loving the machine and think I have it all figured out, but I need help finding a design.  I'm looking for Mickey dressed as Luke Skywalker.  I have seen it several times, but I just looked and I can't find it anywhere.  There is one listing on Etsy, but it only comes as 5x7 or larger.  Plus I know I've seen different variations so I know it's out there somewhere.  Does anyone know where I can buy it?
> 
> Thanks!!



  And love the photos you posted. 



BabyRapunzel said:


> So sorry about my triple post, too many pics, and I even eliminated some. I should not get so far behind.
> 
> Here is a photo of DD at Wreck It Ralph with Vanellope embroidery. It was very cute!



I think we are going to see this today.






Love all the pictures and looks like you had a great time. Sorry to hear you took home an extra gift  But glad you are feeling better.


----------



## pyrxtc

trying to make a skirt for myself but I need help. I have a waist of 41 and hips of 44 but the size 20 says waist of 34 and hips 44. I have tried making a size 20 dress and it was way huge on me. They were both McCall's brand. What do I do ? I guess I can cut it out and see how it wraps but what if I'm wrong ?

I made up a mock of the yoke for the top of the skirt and stapled the ends together to simulate the sewing but It's about 6 or 7 inches to small. Why do they do that ?


----------



## DMGeurts

PurpleEars said:


> We usually don't mind if you want to copy elements of someone's work for your personal use - but I would ask the original creator for permission first. Let's just say I was miffed when someone used my idea and sold it for profit. I almost left this board because of it.



I am sorry about this Flora...  I did not know this happened to you.  



kcandbella said:


> Someone asked to see pictures of the things I've done so far, so I'm posting a few.  A lot of these were inspired by things I've seen on here!  These span three trips:



I love everything!  Just adorable!



BabyRapunzel said:


> So sorry about my triple post, too many pics, and I even eliminated some. I should not get so far behind.
> 
> Here is a photo of DD at Wreck It Ralph with Vanellope embroidery. It was very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I couldn't resist.....
> 
> Princess or Superhero?



LOL  Cute!  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

My latest stuff...  Again - not sure where I left off...  









































Sorry for the photo overload... Most of these are from a side project I've been working on since August.  

D~


----------



## Daisy'sMama

pyrxtc said:


> trying to make a skirt for myself but I need help. I have a waist of 41 and hips of 44 but the size 20 says waist of 34 and hips 44. I have tried making a size 20 dress and it was way huge on me. They were both McCall's brand. What do I do ? I guess I can cut it out and see how it wraps but what if I'm wrong ?
> I made up a mock of the yoke for the top of the skirt and stapled the ends together to simulate the sewing but It's about 6 or 7 inches to small. Why do they do that ?



Commercial patterns are notorious for being just plain WRONG. I am sorry you are struggling. The key I have found is this: Printed on the front pattern pieces are finished measurement. Make sure you leave some ease, but you can use those measurements to chooses a closer size. You can also go with a slightly smaller size and use 1/4" seam allowances. Don't ever just think, "I am a size 14 @ the store, so  I will use a size 14 pattern." They are completely different. Good Luck Sewing!


----------



## PrincessBoo

DMGeurts said:
			
		

> My latest stuff...  Again - not sure where I left off...
> 
> Sorry for the photo overload... Most of these are from a side project I've been working on since August.
> 
> D~



Holy Awesome!


----------



## pyrxtc

Daisy'sMama said:


> Commercial patterns are notorious for being just plain WRONG. I am sorry you are struggling. The key I have found is this: Printed on the front pattern pieces are finished measurement. Make sure you leave some ease, but you can use those measurements to chooses a closer size. You can also go with a slightly smaller size and use 1/4" seam allowances. Don't ever just think, "I am a size 14 @ the store, so  I will use a size 14 pattern." They are completely different. Good Luck Sewing!



I did go to the closest size, I am a 12 in normal pants and skirts wiht some that size I need belts to hold it up. The 20 costume fit me perfect(except in the bust), the 20 dress was a 9 month pregnant dress (I am actually making it a maternity dress for my sister now instead of re-working it) and the 20 skirt is completely way too small. Since it is an A-line I would have to add so much to each piece to make it work. I might try and make the pattern larger so I can piece it together and see if it fits me but overall it is very disappointing. 20 is the largest size.


----------



## pyrxtc

DMGeurts said:


> My latest stuff...  Again - not sure where I left off...    Sorry for the photo overload... Most of these are from a side project I've been working on since August.
> 
> D~



Great bags as always. Once I get sewing down better, I will definitely have to learn how to do this.


----------



## squirrel

Wow, lots of great things posted.  Sometime I would like to make a bag like the ones D posted.  

I haven't checked in much since purchasing the serger.  I will be on more in the new year since I have a lot of dresses to make for my niece's.  My mom and I are taking them on the Wonder in September and then DLR.

I have decided on Aprons for the 3 daycare children that already have crayon roll ups.  Still have a nightgown and PJ's to make for my niece and nephew and birthday gifts for 2 children.  Good thing we have a long weekend coming up!


----------



## goteamwood

pyrxtc said:
			
		

> trying to make a skirt for myself but I need help. I have a waist of 41 and hips of 44 but the size 20 says waist of 34 and hips 44. I have tried making a size 20 dress and it was way huge on me. They were both McCall's brand. What do I do ? I guess I can cut it out and see how it wraps but what if I'm wrong ?
> 
> I made up a mock of the yoke for the top of the skirt and stapled the ends together to simulate the sewing but It's about 6 or 7 inches to small. Why do they do that ?



I can't help since I've only made one skirt for my tinkerbell outfit and I just sort of winged it (ba-dum-ba!) I used a tutorial online that required some math because it was vertical panels w/ elastic waistband. Lots of wiggle room. I've been hesitant to sew for myself because I have a hard time finding clothing that fits consistently. I'd be so frustrated. 



			
				DMGeurts said:
			
		

> My latest stuff...  Again - not sure where I left off...
> 
> Sorry for the photo overload... Most of these are from a side project I've been working on since August.
> 
> D~



As always the bags are amazing. I especially love goofy.


----------



## VBAndrea

Just dropping by to say hello.  I have been a very bad Disser and have not been keeping up.  I haven't been sewing either.  I am still not back to my normal self and get tired very easily.  I don't work for two full weeks though so hopefully I can clean the house a bit and then get back into sewing.  I have a couple of shirts I need to make for friends who have requested and then want to work on things for dd's birthday party.  She is having a sleepover but wants way too many kids over -- I'm making her limit it to 7 and we're doing a puppy theme so I'd like to do puppy shirts for all the girls since I own most all of Heather's dog designs.  So hopefully tomorrow I can start to get busy with my embroidery machine again!

GOTEAMWOOD -- I LOVED your pics and seeing all the outfits in action


----------



## dianemom2

ivey_family said:


> http://i1023.photobucket.com/albums/af356/MiraxTHorn/IMG_1244.jpg[/img]


I knew you were a HUGE Star Wars fan so I hoped you'd know where to get the designs.  Are you loving your new embroidery machine?  I hope so.  I am sure you are super busy getting ready for your trip.



kcandbella said:


>


Awesome pictures!  It looks like you had some super trips to Disney.  I love everything that you made but I have to say that the step sister dresses are just adorable.  I can't wait to see more of your creations.



BabyRapunzel said:


> Just wanted to say, I am also 4'10, most of the time, no fun, but love good clothing/shoe bargains!!!


I'm am sure it is harder being small.  My MIL and SIL are both around 4' 11" and my older DD looks just like them (same hair, eyes, face shape, etc).  Sara had really hoped to be at least 5' tall but I just don't think it is going to happen for her.



BabyRapunzel said:


> Here is a photo of DD at Wreck It Ralph with Vanellope embroidery. It was very cute!


We just saw that movie yesterday.  We all really enjoyed it.  Did your dd think it was scary?  Some of the littler kids in the theater cried during the movie that we saw.  Your shirt turned out very cute!



pyrxtc said:


> trying to make a skirt for myself but I need help. I have a waist of 41 and hips of 44 but the size 20 says waist of 34 and hips 44. I have tried making a size 20 dress and it was way huge on me. They were both McCall's brand. What do I do ? I guess I can cut it out and see how it wraps but what if I'm wrong ?
> 
> I made up a mock of the yoke for the top of the skirt and stapled the ends together to simulate the sewing but It's about 6 or 7 inches to small. Why do they do that ?


You need to go with the waist size that the pattern says will fit you.  Commercial patterns have such strange sizing.  I made myself a dress last spring and even following the size recommended on the pattern it turned out to be too small.  I ended up giving it to a friend.  You could try a mock up with muslin.



DMGeurts said:


> My latest stuff...
> 
> D~


You are just a fabric genius!  Excellent job on all the bags.  But I have to say that the Goofy bag and the Pluto that wraps around the bag are my two favorites!



VBAndrea said:


> Just dropping by to say hello.  I have been a very bad Disser and have not been keeping up.  I haven't been sewing either.  I am still not back to my normal self and get tired very easily.


Sorry to hear that you aren't feeling back to your normal self yet.  Did they ever check you for mono?  It sounds like you have some of those symptoms.  Especially since it has dragged on for so long.  I hope that you start feeling completely better very soon.  We've missed having your on here.

Flora- I thought that I picked up your quote before.  I am so sorry that somebody took your sewing idea and did that to you.  No wonder you were mad.  I would be too.


----------



## PurpleEars

kcandbella said:


> That's good to know, thanks.  Do you have a bigger hoop and use a program to split designs?  I haven't ventured into that territory yet, though I have used Embird to combine letters from a font to make names.



I just use the 4x4 hoop with the machine. I just measure carefully and hoop multiple times if I want to combine multiple elements.



kcandbella said:


> Someone asked to see pictures of the things I've done so far, so I'm posting a few.  A lot of these were inspired by things I've seen on here!  These span three trips:



Great job on all these outfits!



BabyRapunzel said:


> So sorry about my triple post, too many pics, and I even eliminated some. I should not get so far behind.
> 
> Here is a photo of DD at Wreck It Ralph with Vanellope embroidery. It was very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I couldn't resist.....
> 
> Princess or Superhero?



The outfit looks great (I really like the skirt too). I guess she is a princess superhero!



goteamwood said:


> We were going to take my boys to Wreck it Ralph yesterday but I got knocked flat by some horrible post-Disney flu thing that I literally spent 36 hours in bed. I am feeling a lot better today but still feel awful so you know how bad it was. Now that I am able to keep things down I am rehydrating and I think that is helping. Since my husband had to go back to work today after 10 days off for vacation my kids are getting a Disney marathon all day since I lack energy to do anything but sit on the couch. maybe Monday we can catch Wreck it Ralph at the theater, it will be the first time we've taken the boys to a movie. We met Ralph and Vanelope at hollywood studios, it was their first day there. Ralph was quite large and freaked the boys out a little. Unlike the other characters they were familiar with who they seemed fine with...
> 
> On a side note, I did see a handful of mickey and minnie pillowcase dresses while we were there, and lots of custom embroidered shirts, but only ONE custom dress, which was worn by a little girl about 5-6 I think, it was an all-villans dress, very cute. It had Ursula on the chest and lots of other villans on the skirt. I didn't get a photo but ironically the little girl was in the pirate tutorial at the same time we were so she ended up on our photo pass photos. I did see hundreds of thousands of store-bought princess dresses, and I have to say everything made here runs circles around those. They looked so scratchy and uncomfortable! No other boys custom shirts though, mine were the only ones!
> 
> My kids are having Disney World withdrawals, one asked to take the monorail to dinner the night before last and they were demanding to wear their costumes and go to Mickey's party again last night.



I am sorry to hear that you got sick. I hope you will recover quickly. Your boys are too funny about taking monorail to dinner. I guess you will have to plan another trip!




pyrxtc said:


> trying to make a skirt for myself but I need help. I have a waist of 41 and hips of 44 but the size 20 says waist of 34 and hips 44. I have tried making a size 20 dress and it was way huge on me. They were both McCall's brand. What do I do ? I guess I can cut it out and see how it wraps but what if I'm wrong ?
> 
> I made up a mock of the yoke for the top of the skirt and stapled the ends together to simulate the sewing but It's about 6 or 7 inches to small. Why do they do that ?



I would go with the finished garment measurement printed on the actual pattern pieces and determine which size to use. That measurement should include wearing ease so it will give you a sense of how the skirt will fit. I would probably go with the hip measurement and modify the waist band if needed.



DMGeurts said:


> I am sorry about this Flora...  I did not know this happened to you.
> 
> D~



I kept that event very very low key and I didn't want to draw attention to it. I just wanted to make sure that someone else don't find themselves in the same situation I did.



DMGeurts said:


> My latest stuff...  Again - not sure where I left off...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the photo overload... Most of these are from a side project I've been working on since August.
> 
> D~



Great bags! It's a good thing I have my Minnie Rosetta or else I would want that Minnie bag!



squirrel said:


> I haven't checked in much since purchasing the serger.  I will be on more in the new year since I have a lot of dresses to make for my niece's.  My mom and I are taking them on the Wonder in September and then DLR.
> 
> I have decided on Aprons for the 3 daycare children that already have crayon roll ups.  Still have a nightgown and PJ's to make for my niece and nephew and birthday gifts for 2 children.  Good thing we have a long weekend coming up!



I am glad that you have decided what to make for the children who have crayon rolls. I look forward to seeing your creations for your nieces.



VBAndrea said:


> Just dropping by to say hello.  I have been a very bad Disser and have not been keeping up.  I haven't been sewing either.  I am still not back to my normal self and get tired very easily.  I don't work for two full weeks though so hopefully I can clean the house a bit and then get back into sewing.  I have a couple of shirts I need to make for friends who have requested and then want to work on things for dd's birthday party.  She is having a sleepover but wants way too many kids over -- I'm making her limit it to 7 and we're doing a puppy theme so I'd like to do puppy shirts for all the girls since I own most all of Heather's dog designs.  So hopefully tomorrow I can start to get busy with my embroidery machine again!



I am sorry that you are still not feeling 100%. Did you get the appointment with the doctor rescheduled? Please make sure you take the time to recover. I look forward to seeing your new creations!



dianemom2 said:


> Flora- I thought that I picked up your quote before.  I am so sorry that somebody took your sewing idea and did that to you.  No wonder you were mad.  I would be too.



Thanks. I try not to dwell on that event as I know there isn't much I could do about it. I only brought it up to make sure someone else doesn't find themselves in the same situation. I focus on the positive friendships that have been made possible through here, which is why I am still around.


----------



## ivey_family

RMAMom said:


> Hi Alll,
> We have had a lot going on here. My DD got engaged in Disney when we were there the beginning of October. My youngest Grandson was baptized in September so we had my Son, DDIL and my  grandchildren here. They are 4 and 2 and really keep you busy!!!! It was heartbreaking to send them back to OK at the end of September. I made my Emily a Grace dress to wear.
> Here she is with my DH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mom made the baby's gown. She made it very simple out of cotton eyelet.
> It's not every baby that has a Christening Gown made by his great grandmother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary



Congratulations on so much fun family news!  The Grace is very pretty and so is the christening gown!  How special to have it made by Great-Grandma!



pyrxtc said:


> I haven't sewn at all since before Halloween and finishing the clown costume and the dress.  I was bad and looked at the halloween stuff on clearance everywhere and picked up some small stuff but avoided getting any costumes at all. I did let something catch my eye though and it cost me $32. I was walking by the dressing room and Mickey caught my eye. I didn't know Walmart sold scrubs..... I found a Mickey halloween print on a scrub top and had to ask if they were being clearanced too. Unfortunately they were and I bought 4 of them in sizes 2X and 3X for the fabric. I just spent 30 minutes taking one apart and I have some very useable pieces. I'll have to think hard about what I want to do with these now. In the 2X, the front and back each give me 2ft by 1.5 ft. It is all 100% cotton.
> 
> This is what I got.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now the question is what to make ....... or to save it for something special ???



Fun find!  I love to take fabric from unusual sources!  I often peruse curtains for that reason.



peachygreen said:


> Almost finished.  I haven't done the sash yet.  The one on the picture is just a piece of fabric pinned to the dress for effect.
> 
> This is the new Lauren Pattern from Funktional Threads.  Its the first time I've done an elastic back a dress.  that part came out better than I expected.
> 
> Unfortunately I have to leave for a business trip first thing tomorrow morning, so I won't get to see how it fits my daughter until Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2012-11-03 23.48.10 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr



Very pretty!  I'm glad you went with the striped sleeves!  Can't wait to see a modeled pic!



Tami0220 said:


> My sister lives in Russia and uses this I hope the link works  needlework.ru they have some great designs and are about the same price as the others listed on this board.
> 
> And yes, I grabbed the Quattro machine. Just got home from vacation yesterday and told myself I have to clean my sewing room before I can play with it.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on the scrubs, I will check out my Wal-mart and see if they still have some. Crossing my fingers



Congrats on your new machine!



goteamwood said:


> Just got back from our amazing trip and thought I would share some outfit photos in action. We got SO many comments when my friends and husband and I all wore our bowling shirts, but I didn't get any photos of the 6 of us with my camera, just photopass (which I can't download because I have more than 800 photos and they have to ship me a disc. tough problem to have, eh?)
> 
> 
> Yesterday we had Birthday breakfast w/ Mickey and the gang at Chef Mickeys, and the boys' had a moment of sadness when they realized we had to go home. They literally sat down on the curb and told us they were sad and didn't want to leave.



Loved all your pics!  I can totally relate to sitting on the curb and not wanting to leave!  I hope you're feeling better soon!



kcandbella said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am a long time lurker, but this is my first post!
> 
> I have been so inspired by all of you and your wonderful creations.  On our last 2 Disney trips, my DD wore only customs.  Our first trip she wore a few.
> 
> I just got an embroidery machine, and I ended up with the Brother SE400.  It only has the 4x4, but for now, it meets my needs and I couldn't afford a larger hoop.  I'm loving the machine and think I have it all figured out, but I need help finding a design.  I'm looking for Mickey dressed as Luke Skywalker.  I have seen it several times, but I just looked and I can't find it anywhere.  There is one listing on Etsy, but it only comes as 5x7 or larger.  Plus I know I've seen different variations so I know it's out there somewhere.  Does anyone know where I can buy it?
> 
> Thanks!!



Welcome!



BabyRapunzel said:


> So sorry about my triple post, too many pics, and I even eliminated some. I should not get so far behind.
> 
> Here is a photo of DD at Wreck It Ralph with Vanellope embroidery. It was very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I couldn't resist.....
> 
> Princess or Superhero?



Cute Wreck It Ralph outfit!  And I love the Princess mash-up!  My dd does that all the time, too with her brothers' costumes.  We've had Snow-White-Bat-Girl and Iron Man Belle.




pyrxtc said:


> trying to make a skirt for myself but I need help. I have a waist of 41 and hips of 44 but the size 20 says waist of 34 and hips 44. I have tried making a size 20 dress and it was way huge on me. They were both McCall's brand. What do I do ? I guess I can cut it out and see how it wraps but what if I'm wrong ?
> 
> I made up a mock of the yoke for the top of the skirt and stapled the ends together to simulate the sewing but It's about 6 or 7 inches to small. Why do they do that ?



Commercial patterns are no fun! Flat pattern measuring is a skill that can help a lot with that.  I'm not very good at it myself, but I keep practicing.  I actually would disagree with Diane's recommendation to use the waist measurement.  Personally, I would go by the hip measurement based on flat measuring and then alter the waist as needed for fit - add darts, re-draft above the hip, etc.



DMGeurts said:


> My latest stuff...  Again - not sure where I left off...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the photo overload... Most of these are from a side project I've been working on since August.
> 
> D~



As always, love, love, love 'em!  I think the pocket on Goofy is adorable!  Your auction is a great idea!  Good luck with it!



VBAndrea said:


> Just dropping by to say hello.  I have been a very bad Disser and have not been keeping up.  I haven't been sewing either.  I am still not back to my normal self and get tired very easily.  I don't work for two full weeks though so hopefully I can clean the house a bit and then get back into sewing.  I have a couple of shirts I need to make for friends who have requested and then want to work on things for dd's birthday party.  She is having a sleepover but wants way too many kids over -- I'm making her limit it to 7 and we're doing a puppy theme so I'd like to do puppy shirts for all the girls since I own most all of Heather's dog designs.  So hopefully tomorrow I can start to get busy with my embroidery machine again!
> 
> GOTEAMWOOD -- I LOVED your pics and seeing all the outfits in action



Man, I'm so sorry you're still dragging!  Prayers that you can shake this very soon!



dianemom2 said:


> I knew you were a HUGE Star Wars fan so I hoped you'd know where to get the designs.  Are you loving your new embroidery machine?  I hope so.  I am sure you are super busy getting ready for your trip.



I AM loving the new machine (Amy), thanks for asking!  Sadly, I haven't gotten as much done as I'd like yet, but she works like a dream!

Back to work!
Regards,
C.


----------



## pyrxtc

Well, found my start to a costume for next year at Walmart on Halloween clearance tonight. The ribbon is bright red, not orange as it look here.






I'm going to make this costume but more pirate looking I think.






or this one






I guess I could go straight steampunk but I don't think anyone will get it.

I think I have a lot of things I need to practice so I can pull off one of theses from my hands. And maybe some weight to lose too.....


----------



## BabyRapunzel

dianemom2 said:
			
		

> We just saw that movie yesterday.  We all really enjoyed it.  Did your dd think it was scary?  Some of the littler kids in the theater cried during the movie that we saw.  Your shirt turned out very cute!



Thanks. DD does not usually get scared of anything. She did get teary, but did not actually cry during a sad part of the movie, but then was ok.



			
				PurpleEars said:
			
		

> The outfit looks great (I really like the skirt too). I guess she is a princess superhero!
> 
> 
> Thanks. I try not to dwell on that event as I know there isn't much I could do about it. I only brought it up to make sure someone else doesn't find themselves in the same situation. I focus on the positive friendships that have been made possible through here, which is why I am still around.



Thanks. The skirt was actually a consignment store find last year that still fits. It also looks cute with a Mermaid storebought shirt she has.  And glad you mentioned this to let others know. I would have been very upset as well.  But, I'm glad you are still here.





			
				ivey_family said:
			
		

> Cute Wreck It Ralph outfit!  And I love the Princess mash-up!  My dd does that all the time, too with her brothers' costumes.  We've had Snow-White-Bat-Girl and Iron Man Belle.



Thanks. Very cute about your dd!



			
				pyrxtc said:
			
		

> Well, found my start to a costume for next year at Walmart on Halloween clearance tonight. The ribbon is bright red, not orange as it look here.
> 
> I'm going to make this costume but more pirate looking I think.
> 
> ...



Wow, that will be impressive!


----------



## disneychic2

First I wanted to say to* PurpleEars* how sorry I am that you had that bad experience. I think it's good you shared that so people can be more aware. And I am VERY glad you decided to stay on the DIS!!



goteamwood said:


> We were going to take my boys to Wreck it Ralph yesterday but I got knocked flat by some horrible post-Disney flu thing that I literally spent 36 hours in bed. I am feeling a lot better today but still feel awful so you know how bad it was. Now that I am able to keep things down I am rehydrating and I think that is helping. Since my husband had to go back to work today after 10 days off for vacation my kids are getting a Disney marathon all day since I lack energy to do anything but sit on the couch. maybe Monday we can catch Wreck it Ralph at the theater, it will be the first time we've taken the boys to a movie. We met Ralph and Vanelope at hollywood studios, it was their first day there. Ralph was quite large and freaked the boys out a little. Unlike the other characters they were familiar with who they seemed fine with...
> 
> My kids are having Disney World withdrawals, one asked to take the monorail to dinner the night before last and they were demanding to wear their costumes and go to Mickey's party again last night.



So sorry you brought something back with you from Disney! I did the same thing in Dec 2010. But it's good it didn't happen while actually AT Disney. 

Your boys are soooo adorable! I would like to take the monorail to dinner too!



VBAndrea said:


> Just dropping by to say hello.  I have been a very bad Disser and have not been keeping up.  I haven't been sewing either.  I am still not back to my normal self and get tired very easily.  I don't work for two full weeks though so hopefully I can clean the house a bit and then get back into sewing.  I have a couple of shirts I need to make for friends who have requested and then want to work on things for dd's birthday party.  She is having a sleepover but wants way too many kids over -- I'm making her limit it to 7 and we're doing a puppy theme so I'd like to do puppy shirts for all the girls since I own most all of Heather's dog designs.  So hopefully tomorrow I can start to get busy with my embroidery machine again!
> 
> GOTEAMWOOD -- I LOVED your pics and seeing all the outfits in action



It is the pits to feel so tired all the time! I hope you are gaining strength every day and will soon be back to your old self! Meanwhile, don't stress about what isn't getting done. You want to be well for the holidays.

The puppy themed party sounds so cute. You are very wise to limit the guests to 7. Hope you feel up to getting the shirts done.



pyrxtc said:


> Well, found my start to a costume for next year at Walmart on Halloween clearance tonight. The ribbon is bright red, not orange as it look here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I could go straight steampunk but I don't think anyone will get it.
> 
> I think I have a lot of things I need to practice so I can pull off one of theses from my hands. And maybe some weight to lose too.....



What a great find! I love your ideas. I think you'll do fine with the patterns.


----------



## love to stitch

DMGeurts said:


> My latest stuff...  Again - not sure where I left off...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the photo overload... Most of these are from a side project I've been working on since August.
> 
> D~



Those are great bags!


----------



## babynala

PrincessBoo said:


> Is it okay to make things similar that you've made (I know they won't look as good as yours and wont be exact repiclas)? I like certain elements of some things and then others and put them together? I don't want to step on any toes and it's just for personal use.
> 
> Also, How on Earth do you guys keep up with everything?! I feel like I never can keep up with the boards on top of everthing else.


I see you got lots of answers about the problems with the thread on the Mickey head.  If I run into trouble like this I usually start by rethreading my machine and sometimes I take the bobbin out and re-run it too just in case.  



kcandbella said:


> Someone asked to see pictures of the things I've done so far, so I'm posting a few.  A lot of these were inspired by things I've seen on here!  These span three trips:


Wow, so many cute things and your DD looks so cute!



BabyRapunzel said:


> So sorry about my triple post, too many pics, and I even eliminated some. I should not get so far behind.
> 
> Here is a photo of DD at Wreck It Ralph with Vanellope embroidery. It was very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I couldn't resist.....
> 
> Princess or Superhero?


Love the Wreck it Ralph shirt you did.  I did not get to see this moving because my sister in law was visiting and took my son for a special outing.   I will have to wait for the DVD version I guess.

I guess the new superhero could be called Spider-ella?  Kids are so funny.



goteamwood said:


> My kids are having Disney World withdrawals, one asked to take the monorail to dinner the night before last and they were demanding to wear their costumes and go to Mickey's party again last night.


Sorry that you are not feeling well.  I'm sure the boys enjoyed their day with Disney cartoons, I know I would.  Looks like you have created two Disney lovers.  



pyrxtc said:


> trying to make a skirt for myself but I need help. I have a waist of 41 and hips of 44 but the size 20 says waist of 34 and hips 44. I have tried making a size 20 dress and it was way huge on me. They were both McCall's brand. What do I do ? I guess I can cut it out and see how it wraps but what if I'm wrong ?
> 
> I made up a mock of the yoke for the top of the skirt and stapled the ends together to simulate the sewing but It's about 6 or 7 inches to small. Why do they do that ?


I just wanted to quote to say I hope you figure this out.  That is very frustrating!



squirrel said:


> I haven't checked in much since purchasing the serger.  I will be on more in the new year since I have a lot of dresses to make for my niece's.  My mom and I are taking them on the Wonder in September and then DLR.
> 
> I have decided on Aprons for the 3 daycare children that already have crayon roll ups.  Still have a nightgown and PJ's to make for my niece and nephew and birthday gifts for 2 children.  Good thing we have a long weekend coming up!


The aprons sound like a great idea.   Your September trip sounds like fun. Where will the Wonder depart from?



VBAndrea said:


> Just dropping by to say hello.  I have been a very bad Disser and have not been keeping up.  I haven't been sewing either.  I am still not back to my normal self and get tired very easily.  I don't work for two full weeks though so hopefully I can clean the house a bit and then get back into sewing.  I have a couple of shirts I need to make for friends who have requested and then want to work on things for dd's birthday party.  She is having a sleepover but wants way too many kids over -- I'm making her limit it to 7 and we're doing a puppy theme so I'd like to do puppy shirts for all the girls since I own most all of Heather's dog designs.  So hopefully tomorrow I can start to get busy with my embroidery machine again!
> 
> GOTEAMWOOD -- I LOVED your pics and seeing all the outfits in action


Hey Andrea, I hope you are able to figure out what is ailing you and that you can feel 100% soon.  Alexa's party sounds like fun.  



pyrxtc said:


> Well, found my start to a costume for next year at Walmart on Halloween clearance tonight. The ribbon is bright red, not orange as it look here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to make this costume but more pirate looking I think.
> 
> I guess I could go straight steampunk but I don't think anyone will get it.
> 
> I think I have a lot of things I need to practice so I can pull off one of theses from my hands. And maybe some weight to lose too.....


LOVE those boots.  Those dresses look they would be fun to wear. Good luck!

D~ Love all your bags and lanyards

Flora - I didn't realize that someone had borrowed your idea without permission.  Bummer.  I'm glad you stayed too.  I always enjoy seeing your creations for kids and adults.


----------



## dianemom2

I finished two projects today.  The first one is the Oliver + S ice cream dress pattern.  I have had the two cupcake fabrics, cupcake buttons and cupcake ribbon since last summer.  I am glad to have finally used all of it.  I still have a bunch of the cupcake ribbon left so I will think up another cupcake project at some point.  I liked this pattern but next time I will change a couple of things about how I make it.  Next time I will line the pockets and turn them right side out to sew them on.  It is much easier than ironing down the curves, basting them into place and then sewing them on.  Also, the wide band ad the bottom of the dress is made with 4 separate pieces of fabric.  There are two outside pieces and two lining pieces.  Next time I will cut one wide band and fold it in half down the width instead of cutting so many different pieces.









This one is the Olabelhe Olivia dress.  It is hard to see but there are pink flowers embroidered all over the material.  I liked the pattern a lot and I've already picked out the material for the next one that I plan to make.


----------



## PurpleEars

pyrxtc said:


> Well, found my start to a costume for next year at Walmart on Halloween clearance tonight. The ribbon is bright red, not orange as it look here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to make this costume but more pirate looking I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I could go straight steampunk but I don't think anyone will get it.
> 
> I think I have a lot of things I need to practice so I can pull off one of theses from my hands. And maybe some weight to lose too.....



Those boots would be cute with a pirate costume! I know I can never pull it off as I will probably fall if I try to walk in those shoes!



disneychic2 said:


> First I wanted to say to* PurpleEars* how sorry I am that you had that bad experience. I think it's good you shared that so people can be more aware. And I am VERY glad you decided to stay on the DIS!!



Thanks. I have to say that my experience here has been very very positive. There are so many friendships formed because of here. I also learned a lot from others and they have challenged me to try new things (I just did my first shirring last night!) I certainly don't want to scare anyone away!



dianemom2 said:


> I finished two projects today.  The first one is the Oliver + S ice cream dress pattern.  I have had the two cupcake fabrics, cupcake buttons and cupcake ribbon since last summer.  I am glad to have finally used all of it.  I still have a bunch of the cupcake ribbon left so I will think up another cupcake project at some point.  I liked this pattern but next time I will change a couple of things about how I make it.  Next time I will line the pockets and turn them right side out to sew them on.  It is much easier than ironing down the curves, basting them into place and then sewing them on.  Also, the wide band ad the bottom of the dress is made with 4 separate pieces of fabric.  There are two outside pieces and two lining pieces.  Next time I will cut one wide band and fold it in half down the width instead of cutting so many different pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is the Olabelhe Olivia dress.  It is hard to see but there are pink flowers embroidered all over the material.  I liked the pattern a lot and I've already picked out the material for the next one that I plan to make.



Both of the dresses look great. I really like the material you used for the Olabelhe Olivia dress! You always have such a knack for choosing the right material/print for each pattern!


----------



## babynala

dianemom2 said:


> I finished two projects today.  The first one is the Oliver + S ice cream dress pattern.  I have had the two cupcake fabrics, cupcake buttons and cupcake ribbon since last summer.  I am glad to have finally used all of it.  I still have a bunch of the cupcake ribbon left so I will think up another cupcake project at some point.  I liked this pattern but next time I will change a couple of things about how I make it.  Next time I will line the pockets and turn them right side out to sew them on.  It is much easier than ironing down the curves, basting them into place and then sewing them on.  Also, the wide band ad the bottom of the dress is made with 4 separate pieces of fabric.  There are two outside pieces and two lining pieces.  Next time I will cut one wide band and fold it in half down the width instead of cutting so many different pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is the Olabelhe Olivia dress.  It is hard to see but there are pink flowers embroidered all over the material.  I liked the pattern a lot and I've already picked out the material for the next one that I plan to make.



The cupcake dress is so cute.  Thanks for the tips on how you would modify the dress when you make it again.  The ribbon looks very nice on it.  I absolutely LOVE the pink dress.  It is gorgeous.  


I have a bunch of stuff to post.  I have not been productive I have just been bad about posting (sorry about the big pictures, I made them smaller once but I think they are still too big):

I added the embroidery to these towels for my mom so everyone can have their own towel when she has lots of visitors. Of course she was here a few weeks ago and I never gave them to her.





I tried to channel Andrea and make this tote bag but I tried to modify the size and I made it WAY to narrow.  Luckily my DD is a sweetheart and said "I can use it as a beach bag" since it can probably only hold a rolled up beach towel.

I made this bag for my mom.  I am trying to use up the fabric from my stash and wanted to try this pattern.  I left this in the guest room but I never told my mom it was for her so it is still sitting in there.  





I made these pillowcases for a give:









I made this bowling shirt for my DH.  I have had this fabric forever with this shirt in mind and finally made it the day before we went to Vegas.





This was the AG outfit I made for the swap we did during the Charlotte meet.  This skirt was fun to make:




skirt back:





I made this AG outfit using one of my DHs old polo shirts.  It was fairly easy since I used the hem and the collar of the shirt for the doll's shirt.  I made the skirt using the leg from an old pair of my capris.  Super easy since I used the hem of the pants and just added elastic for the waist.





Here is a picture of the shelf in my sewing area where I store my smaller pieces of fabric, serger thread and ribbon.  I am proud of myself because I rigged up the "wire" to hold the ribbon all by myself.  I was happy to find those little "buckets" for $1 at Target this summer.  They fit my shelves perfectly and they have a little string from where I hung tags to identify all of my notions, etc.





I have soooo many things I want to make and soooo much fabric to use up.  Please remind me to stay out of Joann Fabrics!!!


----------



## BabyRapunzel

dianemom2 said:
			
		

> I finished two projects today.  The first one is the Oliver + S ice cream dress pattern.  I have had the two cupcake fabrics, cupcake buttons and cupcake ribbon since last summer.  I am glad to have finally used all of it.  I still have a bunch of the cupcake ribbon left so I will think up another cupcake project at some point.  I liked this pattern but next time I will change a couple of things about how I make it.  Next time I will line the pockets and turn them right side out to sew them on.  It is much easier than ironing down the curves, basting them into place and then sewing them on.  Also, the wide band ad the bottom of the dress is made with 4 separate pieces of fabric.  There are two outside pieces and two lining pieces.  Next time I will cut one wide band and fold it in half down the width instead of cutting so many different pieces.
> 
> This one is the Olabelhe Olivia dress.  It is hard to see but there are pink flowers embroidered all over the material.  I liked the pattern a lot and I've already picked out the material for the next one that I plan to make.



Love both of those dresses and the helpful tips for making the pattern easier.



			
				babynala said:
			
		

> The cupcake dress is so cute.  Thanks for the tips on how you would modify the dress when you make it again.  The ribbon looks very nice on it.  I absolutely LOVE the pink dress.  It is gorgeous.
> 
> I have a bunch of stuff to post.  I have not been productive I have just been bad about posting (sorry about the big pictures, I made them smaller once but I think they are still too big):
> 
> I added the embroidery to these towels for my mom so everyone can have their own towel when she has lots of visitors. Of course she was here a few weeks ago and I never gave them to her.
> 
> I tried to channel Andrea and make this tote bag but I tried to modify the size and I made it WAY to narrow.  Luckily my DD is a sweetheart and said "I can use it as a beach bag" since it can probably only hold a rolled up beach towel.
> 
> I made this bag for my mom.  I am trying to use up the fabric from my stash and wanted to try this pattern.  I left this in the guest room but I never told my mom it was for her so it is still sitting in there.
> 
> I made these pillowcases for a give:
> 
> I made this bowling shirt for my DH.  I have had this fabric forever with this shirt in mind and finally made it the day before we went to Vegas.
> 
> This was the AG outfit I made for the swap we did during the Charlotte meet.  This skirt was fun to make:
> 
> skirt back:
> 
> I made this AG outfit using one of my DHs old polo shirts.  It was fairly easy since I used the hem and the collar of the shirt for the doll's shirt.  I made the skirt using the leg from an old pair of my capris.  Super easy since I used the hem of the pants and just added elastic for the waist.
> 
> Here is a picture of the shelf in my sewing area where I store my smaller pieces of fabric, serger thread and ribbon.  I am proud of myself because I rigged up the "wire" to hold the ribbon all by myself.  I was happy to find those little "buckets" for $1 at Target this summer.  They fit my shelves perfectly and they have a little string from where I hung tags to identify all of my notions, etc.
> 
> I have soooo many things I want to make and soooo much fabric to use up.  Please remind me to stay out of Joann Fabrics!!!



Wow, all great stuff. I especially like the bag. And very neatly organized sewing area. I don't know about reminding you to stay out of Joanns. I have lots of projects just waiting to be made out of all the fabric I have, but each project requires just a few things, which end up turning into another project when I go. Although this past week, I went 3 separate days, using coupons every day and actually stuck to my list. So there is hope.


----------



## love to stitch

dianemom2 said:


> I finished two projects today.  The first one is the Oliver + S ice cream dress pattern.  I have had the two cupcake fabrics, cupcake buttons and cupcake ribbon since last summer.  I am glad to have finally used all of it.  I still have a bunch of the cupcake ribbon left so I will think up another cupcake project at some point.  I liked this pattern but next time I will change a couple of things about how I make it.  Next time I will line the pockets and turn them right side out to sew them on.  It is much easier than ironing down the curves, basting them into place and then sewing them on.  Also, the wide band ad the bottom of the dress is made with 4 separate pieces of fabric.  There are two outside pieces and two lining pieces.  Next time I will cut one wide band and fold it in half down the width instead of cutting so many different pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is the Olabelhe Olivia dress.  It is hard to see but there are pink flowers embroidered all over the material.  I liked the pattern a lot and I've already picked out the material for the next one that I plan to make.



Those are very cute dresses.



babynala said:


> The cupcake dress is so cute.  Thanks for the tips on how you would modify the dress when you make it again.  The ribbon looks very nice on it.  I absolutely LOVE the pink dress.  It is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> I have a bunch of stuff to post.  I have not been productive I have just been bad about posting (sorry about the big pictures, I made them smaller once but I think they are still too big):
> 
> I added the embroidery to these towels for my mom so everyone can have their own towel when she has lots of visitors. Of course she was here a few weeks ago and I never gave them to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to channel Andrea and make this tote bag but I tried to modify the size and I made it WAY to narrow.  Luckily my DD is a sweetheart and said "I can use it as a beach bag" since it can probably only hold a rolled up beach towel.
> 
> I made this bag for my mom.  I am trying to use up the fabric from my stash and wanted to try this pattern.  I left this in the guest room but I never told my mom it was for her so it is still sitting in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these pillowcases for a give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this bowling shirt for my DH.  I have had this fabric forever with this shirt in mind and finally made it the day before we went to Vegas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the AG outfit I made for the swap we did during the Charlotte meet.  This skirt was fun to make:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skirt back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this AG outfit using one of my DHs old polo shirts.  It was fairly easy since I used the hem and the collar of the shirt for the doll's shirt.  I made the skirt using the leg from an old pair of my capris.  Super easy since I used the hem of the pants and just added elastic for the waist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of the shelf in my sewing area where I store my smaller pieces of fabric, serger thread and ribbon.  I am proud of myself because I rigged up the "wire" to hold the ribbon all by myself.  I was happy to find those little "buckets" for $1 at Target this summer.  They fit my shelves perfectly and they have a little string from where I hung tags to identify all of my notions, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have soooo many things I want to make and soooo much fabric to use up.  Please remind me to stay out of Joann Fabrics!!!



Wow! You've been busy. Everything looks great. I really like the fabric combination on the bag.


----------



## disneychic2

dianemom2 said:


> I finished two projects today.  The first one is the Oliver + S ice cream dress pattern.  I have had the two cupcake fabrics, cupcake buttons and cupcake ribbon since last summer.  I am glad to have finally used all of it.  I still have a bunch of the cupcake ribbon left so I will think up another cupcake project at some point.  I liked this pattern but next time I will change a couple of things about how I make it.  Next time I will line the pockets and turn them right side out to sew them on.  It is much easier than ironing down the curves, basting them into place and then sewing them on.  Also, the wide band ad the bottom of the dress is made with 4 separate pieces of fabric.  There are two outside pieces and two lining pieces.  Next time I will cut one wide band and fold it in half down the width instead of cutting so many different pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is the Olabelhe Olivia dress.  It is hard to see but there are pink flowers embroidered all over the material.  I liked the pattern a lot and I've already picked out the material for the next one that I plan to make.



I have a special love for cupcake fabric and I adore that dress!!! I also love the pink dress. Great job!!



babynala said:


> The cupcake dress is so cute.  Thanks for the tips on how you would modify the dress when you make it again.  The ribbon looks very nice on it.  I absolutely LOVE the pink dress.  It is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> I have a bunch of stuff to post.  I have not been productive I have just been bad about posting (sorry about the big pictures, I made them smaller once but I think they are still too big):
> 
> I added the embroidery to these towels for my mom so everyone can have their own towel when she has lots of visitors. Of course she was here a few weeks ago and I never gave them to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to channel Andrea and make this tote bag but I tried to modify the size and I made it WAY to narrow.  Luckily my DD is a sweetheart and said "I can use it as a beach bag" since it can probably only hold a rolled up beach towel.
> 
> I made this bag for my mom.  I am trying to use up the fabric from my stash and wanted to try this pattern.  I left this in the guest room but I never told my mom it was for her so it is still sitting in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these pillowcases for a give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this bowling shirt for my DH.  I have had this fabric forever with this shirt in mind and finally made it the day before we went to Vegas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the AG outfit I made for the swap we did during the Charlotte meet.  This skirt was fun to make:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skirt back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this AG outfit using one of my DHs old polo shirts.  It was fairly easy since I used the hem and the collar of the shirt for the doll's shirt.  I made the skirt using the leg from an old pair of my capris.  Super easy since I used the hem of the pants and just added elastic for the waist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of the shelf in my sewing area where I store my smaller pieces of fabric, serger thread and ribbon.  I am proud of myself because I rigged up the "wire" to hold the ribbon all by myself.  I was happy to find those little "buckets" for $1 at Target this summer.  They fit my shelves perfectly and they have a little string from where I hung tags to identify all of my notions, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have soooo many things I want to make and soooo much fabric to use up.  Please remind me to stay out of Joann Fabrics!!!



I love all the things you made! Very cute! And the shelf looks so organized. Love the idea of the little buckets for your notions! Thanks for sharing.



BabyRapunzel said:


> Love both of those dresses and the helpful tips for making the pattern easier.
> 
> Wow, all great stuff. I especially like the bag. And very neatly organized sewing area. I don't know about reminding you to stay out of Joanns. I have lots of projects just waiting to be made out of all the fabric I have, but each project requires just a few things, which end up turning into another project when I go. Although this past week, I went 3 separate days, using coupons every day and actually stuck to my list. So there is hope.



That's what happens to me too. I go in for thread or a zipper and come out with several projects to do! I sometimes make a list, but it's not really a deterrent for me. I have a class to learn more about my serger tonight at JoAnn's and I'm already planning to get there a couple hours early to do some shopping! I'm hopeless!!! Good for you for sticking to your list!

Here are three twirl skirts I just finished for 2 of my granddaughters. It's a small start for Christmas.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

disneychic2 said:
			
		

> That's what happens to me too. I go in for thread or a zipper and come out with several projects to do! I sometimes make a list, but it's not really a deterrent for me. I have a class to learn more about my serger tonight at JoAnn's and I'm already planning to get there a couple hours early to do some shopping! I'm hopeless!!! Good for you for sticking to your list!
> 
> 
> 
> Here are three twirl skirts I just finished for 2 of my granddaughters. It's a small start for Christmas.




Thanks. It was not my usual.   

LOVE these skirts, so cute. What pattern is this?


----------



## dianemom2

babynala said:


> skirt back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have soooo many things I want to make and soooo much fabric to use up.  Please remind me to stay out of Joann Fabrics!!!


I love everything you've made and the picture of your super neat, organized shelf space is making me green with envy.  The doll clothes were really cute and it was so smart how you used an old polo shirt of your husbands and an old pair of capri's to make that one outfit.  I might have to try that some time.  I am always making somebody's jeans shorts, I should save the piece that I cut off and make it into a doll skirt.  Your bag and the pillowcases are awesome too!  I have been trying to sew from my stash.  I do have to go to Joann's today to pick up some interfacing.  I am hoping that I can resist buying anything else in there.  Although I do have to say that this time of year they have those stinky pine cones in there and I can't stay long because the intense scent gives me a headache.  I don't know if everybody's Joanns carries them but ours has them in two places in the store and I hate them.



disneychic2 said:


> That's what happens to me too. I go in for thread or a zipper and come out with several projects to do! I sometimes make a list, but it's not really a deterrent for me. I have a class to learn more about my serger tonight at JoAnn's and I'm already planning to get there a couple hours early to do some shopping! I'm hopeless!!! Good for you for sticking to your list!
> 
> Here are three twirl skirts I just finished for 2 of my granddaughters. It's a small start for Christmas.


I love the twirl skirts.  That is such a cute pattern!  Are those rolled seams on the edges of the ruffles?  I can't tell for sure.  Have fun at your class tonight.  I hope you learn everything you want to know about your serger.


----------



## pyrxtc

PurpleEars said:


> Those boots would be cute with a pirate costume! I know I can never pull it off as I will probably fall if I try to walk in those shoes!



I love me some really high heels and these are not bad. I can run in them, heck I could play baseball in them. 



dianemom2 said:


> I finished two projects today.  The first one is the Oliver + S ice cream dress pattern.  I have had the two cupcake fabrics, cupcake buttons and cupcake ribbon since last summer.
> This one is the Olabelhe Olivia dress.  It is hard to see but there are pink flowers embroidered all over the material.  I liked the pattern a lot and I've already picked out the material for the next one that I plan to make.



Both dresses are really cute. I have the fabric in your Olivia dress but no clue what I'm doing with it yet. I also have some of the smaller cupcake fabric I think and will be making my niece a 1st birthday dress from it. I wish I knew what size she would be so i could make it soon but I guess I'll have to wait.



babynala said:


> I have a bunch of stuff to post.  I have not been productive I have just been bad about posting (sorry about the big pictures, I made them smaller once but I think they are still too big):
> I added the embroidery to these towels for my mom so everyone can have their own towel when she has lots of visitors.
> I tried to channel Andrea and make this tote bag but I tried to modify the size and I made it WAY to narrow.
> I made this bag for my mom.
> I made these pillowcases for a give:
> I made this bowling shirt for my DH.
> This was the AG outfit I made for the swap we did during the Charlotte meet.  This skirt was fun to make:
> I made this AG outfit using one of my DHs old polo shirts.
> 
> Here is a picture of the shelf in my sewing area where I store my smaller pieces of fabric, serger thread and ribbon.  I am proud of myself because I rigged up the "wire" to hold the ribbon all by myself.  I was happy to find those little "buckets" for $1 at Target this summer.  They fit my shelves perfectly and they have a little string from where I hung tags to identify all of my notions, etc.
> I have soooo many things I want to make and soooo much fabric to use up.  Please remind me to stay out of Joann Fabrics!!!



The towels look great. I didn't see a tote besides the one made for you Mom but I'm sure it will be fine for what needs to be brought to the beach. I really like the fabric in your Mom's bag. The colors work great together and I forget to give people stuff all the time. The kids will all love you pillowcases. Your DH's shirt seems perfect for Vegas and cute fabric. Great job on the sewing, it looks store bought in the pic. I like the AG clothes. I haven't made any yet and I have lots of patterns. I guess I'm just waiting til my niece is almost old enough to start playing with hers before I make any. And she is only 6 months old.

Also, nicely organized notion area. I tried a string for my ribbon but found I ended up with too many empty spools on it and no easy way to get them off.



BabyRapunzel said:


> Wow, all great stuff. I especially like the bag. And very neatly organized sewing area. I don't know about reminding you to stay out of Joanns. I have lots of projects just waiting to be made out of all the fabric I have, but each project requires just a few things, which end up turning into another project when I go. Although this past week, I went 3 separate days, using coupons every day and actually stuck to my list. So there is hope.



I can't help you stay out. I'm heading there now. 



disneychic2 said:


> That's what happens to me too. I go in for thread or a zipper and come out with several projects to do! I sometimes make a list, but it's not really a deterrent for me. I have a class to learn more about my serger tonight at JoAnn's and I'm already planning to get there a couple hours early to do some shopping! I'm hopeless!!! Good for you for sticking to your list!
> 
> Here are three twirl skirts I just finished for 2 of my granddaughters. It's a small start for Christmas.



I just need some patterns, alright I want some patterns. And maybe I'll find my fabric I want on clearance ???? Plus there is a 60% off one item coupon good now.

I have the fabric in the top right fabric. It is so cute and has great details. She will love it.



dianemom2 said:


> I have been trying to sew from my stash.  I do have to go to Joann's today to pick up some interfacing.  I am hoping that I can resist buying anything else in there.  Although I do have to say that this time of year they have those stinky pine cones in there and I can't stay long because the intense scent gives me a headache.  I don't know if everybody's Joanns carries them but ours has them in two places in the store and I hate them.



Me too from my stash but I usually find something I love. My stores usually just have the pinecones in between the two entry doors. I try to hold my breathe.

Off to Joann's.


----------



## DMGeurts

Thanks for taking the time to comment on my bags, I am sorry that I always post so many at a time, I just somtimes forget where I leave off.  



pyrxtc said:


> Well, found my start to a costume for next year at Walmart on Halloween clearance tonight. The ribbon is bright red, not orange as it look here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to make this costume but more pirate looking I think.
> 
> I think I have a lot of things I need to practice so I can pull off one of theses from my hands. And maybe some weight to lose too.....



Love it and love the idea for your costume.  Will you be in Disney for Halloween next year?  



VBAndrea said:


> Just dropping by to say hello.  I have been a very bad Disser and have not been keeping up.  I haven't been sewing either.  I am still not back to my normal self and get tired very easily.  I don't work for two full weeks though so hopefully I can clean the house a bit and then get back into sewing.  I have a couple of shirts I need to make for friends who have requested and then want to work on things for dd's birthday party.  She is having a sleepover but wants way too many kids over -- I'm making her limit it to 7 and we're doing a puppy theme so I'd like to do puppy shirts for all the girls since I own most all of Heather's dog designs.  So hopefully tomorrow I can start to get busy with my embroidery machine again!
> 
> GOTEAMWOOD -- I LOVED your pics and seeing all the outfits in action



Hope you're feeling better soon.  



dianemom2 said:


> I finished two projects today.  The first one is the Oliver + S ice cream dress pattern.  I have had the two cupcake fabrics, cupcake buttons and cupcake ribbon since last summer.  I am glad to have finally used all of it.  I still have a bunch of the cupcake ribbon left so I will think up another cupcake project at some point.  I liked this pattern but next time I will change a couple of things about how I make it.  Next time I will line the pockets and turn them right side out to sew them on.  It is much easier than ironing down the curves, basting them into place and then sewing them on.  Also, the wide band ad the bottom of the dress is made with 4 separate pieces of fabric.  There are two outside pieces and two lining pieces.  Next time I will cut one wide band and fold it in half down the width instead of cutting so many different pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is the Olabelhe Olivia dress.  It is hard to see but there are pink flowers embroidered all over the material.  I liked the pattern a lot and I've already picked out the material for the next one that I plan to make.



I know I already commented on FB, but I just love how these turn out.  I am such a huge O&S fan, and I really love their patterns - I have learned so much from them.



babynala said:


> The cupcake dress is so cute.  Thanks for the tips on how you would modify the dress when you make it again.  The ribbon looks very nice on it.  I absolutely LOVE the pink dress.  It is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> I have a bunch of stuff to post.  I have not been productive I have just been bad about posting (sorry about the big pictures, I made them smaller once but I think they are still too big):
> 
> I added the embroidery to these towels for my mom so everyone can have their own towel when she has lots of visitors. Of course she was here a few weeks ago and I never gave them to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to channel Andrea and make this tote bag but I tried to modify the size and I made it WAY to narrow.  Luckily my DD is a sweetheart and said "I can use it as a beach bag" since it can probably only hold a rolled up beach towel.
> 
> I made this bag for my mom.  I am trying to use up the fabric from my stash and wanted to try this pattern.  I left this in the guest room but I never told my mom it was for her so it is still sitting in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these pillowcases for a give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this bowling shirt for my DH.  I have had this fabric forever with this shirt in mind and finally made it the day before we went to Vegas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the AG outfit I made for the swap we did during the Charlotte meet.  This skirt was fun to make:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skirt back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this AG outfit using one of my DHs old polo shirts.  It was fairly easy since I used the hem and the collar of the shirt for the doll's shirt.  I made the skirt using the leg from an old pair of my capris.  Super easy since I used the hem of the pants and just added elastic for the waist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of the shelf in my sewing area where I store my smaller pieces of fabric, serger thread and ribbon.  I am proud of myself because I rigged up the "wire" to hold the ribbon all by myself.  I was happy to find those little "buckets" for $1 at Target this summer.  They fit my shelves perfectly and they have a little string from where I hung tags to identify all of my notions, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have soooo many things I want to make and soooo much fabric to use up.  Please remind me to stay out of Joann Fabrics!!!



LOL  I love everything... but seriously - when I saw your AG outfit, I was like...  Hmmm - I think I've seen that one before.    And then I read what you wrote about it.  LOL  Adorable!

Love your DH's shirt - I wish I could get Josh to wear one like that... Now if it had Harleys on it - no prob.

Love the bag and the fabric you chose.

And great idea recycling old clothes for AG outfits - seriously, you don't need that much fabric for them, and it works well.  

And - of course - I love seeing sewing rooms and storage options...  I love that shelf.  I seriously need to organize my ribbon - honestly - I don't understand why I have so much of it - I rarely use it.  



disneychic2 said:


> Here are three twirl skirts I just finished for 2 of my granddaughters. It's a small start for Christmas.



These turned out adorable - they will love them!  

D~


----------



## Nevada Jen

Excuse the interruption to your AWESOME thread (which I have now spent 3 hours reading when I should be working), but I am hoping your lovely ladies can point me in the right direction.  I was reading someone's PTR on a wish trip.  The kid was in a wheelchair and someone from the BIG GIVE had made her a bag that hung on her wheelchair stroller.  Because I am new, none of the names are sinking in with me.  I remember it was a KidCart wheelchair.  ANd that is the extent of what I remember   Anyway, I really want to try to make a bag like that for my daughter who has a similar wheelchair and I am wondering if anyone knows who made it or what pattern they used?  I am dying to get out the sewing machine and start sewing for our upcoming trip.  If I get the guts up, I will post what I make if everyone pormises not to laugh (I have been known to use glue and/or stick on velcro in place of fancy sewing).  

Thanks in advance if anyone can remember the bag I am talking about!


----------



## pyrxtc

DMGeurts said:


> TLove it and love the idea for your costume.  Will you be in Disney for Halloween next year?  D~



I can always hope I will but no plans as of yet.



Nevada Jen said:


> Excuse the interruption to your AWESOME thread (which I have now spent 3 hours reading when I should be working), but I am hoping your lovely ladies can point me in the right direction.  I was reading someone's PTR on a wish trip.  The kid was in a wheelchair and someone from the BIG GIVE had made her a bag that hung on her wheelchair stroller.  Because I am new, none of the names are sinking in with me.  I remember it was a KidCart wheelchair.  ANd that is the extent of what I remember   Anyway, I really want to try to make a bag like that for my daughter who has a similar wheelchair and I am wondering if anyone knows who made it or what pattern they used?  I am dying to get out the sewing machine and start sewing for our upcoming trip.  If I get the guts up, I will post what I make if everyone pormises not to laugh (I have been known to use glue and/or stick on velcro in place of fancy sewing).
> 
> Thanks in advance if anyone can remember the bag I am talking about!



Was it one of these ?

http://www.simplicity.com/Search.aspx?SearchTerm=wheelchair


----------



## Nevada Jen

No.  I think I recall it looked more like a backpack.  I am seriously kicking myself for not bookmarking it.  It was absoultely perfect for what we need.


----------



## disneychic2

BabyRapunzel said:


> Thanks. It was not my usual.
> 
> LOVE these skirts, so cute. What pattern is this?



Ooops I forgot to give credit for the pattern. I got it from one of Teresajoy's bookmarks. It's just called the layered skirt. Here's the site: http://www.danamadeit.com/2012/03/tutorial-the-layered-skirt.html



dianemom2 said:


> I love the twirl skirts.  That is such a cute pattern!  Are those rolled seams on the edges of the ruffles?  I can't tell for sure.  Have fun at your class tonight.  I hope you learn everything you want to know about your serger.



It was a tutorial and really easy! I just serged the hems. It was my first time using my serger, so really didn't know if I was doing it right, but I like the result. I'm sure I wouldn't have done 3 of the skirts if I'd had to hem all those ruffles!!


----------



## sewmess

DMGeurts said:


> ...  I seriously need to organize my ribbon - honestly - *I don't understand why I have so much of it - I rarely use it. * ...
> 
> D~



Because you never know when you'll need it...

*babynala *- everything was great and I too am super envious of your organizational skills.  Everytime I think I'm getting somewhere, something (usually a sale at JoAnns or a flurry of ideas or purchases at the thrift store) backs me up again.

*pyrxtc *- I love me some heels too, but I've gotten out of the habit of wearing them (my old 3" heels make me about 1" taller than DH & it's weird.)  Those are going to be a fabulous foundation to your costume.

I need to make some boutique AG outfits.  I tend to rescue ones in good shape from the thrift store and they really need some clothes.


----------



## love to stitch

disneychic2 said:


> Here are three twirl skirts I just finished for 2 of my granddaughters. It's a small start for Christmas.



Those are very cute skirts.


----------



## PurpleEars

babynala said:


> I have a bunch of stuff to post.  I have not been productive I have just been bad about posting (sorry about the big pictures, I made them smaller once but I think they are still too big):
> 
> I added the embroidery to these towels for my mom so everyone can have their own towel when she has lots of visitors. Of course she was here a few weeks ago and I never gave them to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to channel Andrea and make this tote bag but I tried to modify the size and I made it WAY to narrow.  Luckily my DD is a sweetheart and said "I can use it as a beach bag" since it can probably only hold a rolled up beach towel.
> 
> I made this bag for my mom.  I am trying to use up the fabric from my stash and wanted to try this pattern.  I left this in the guest room but I never told my mom it was for her so it is still sitting in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these pillowcases for a give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this bowling shirt for my DH.  I have had this fabric forever with this shirt in mind and finally made it the day before we went to Vegas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the AG outfit I made for the swap we did during the Charlotte meet.  This skirt was fun to make:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skirt back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this AG outfit using one of my DHs old polo shirts.  It was fairly easy since I used the hem and the collar of the shirt for the doll's shirt.  I made the skirt using the leg from an old pair of my capris.  Super easy since I used the hem of the pants and just added elastic for the waist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of the shelf in my sewing area where I store my smaller pieces of fabric, serger thread and ribbon.  I am proud of myself because I rigged up the "wire" to hold the ribbon all by myself.  I was happy to find those little "buckets" for $1 at Target this summer.  They fit my shelves perfectly and they have a little string from where I hung tags to identify all of my notions, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have soooo many things I want to make and soooo much fabric to use up.  Please remind me to stay out of Joann Fabrics!!!



It looks like you have been busy. I really like the bag you made for your mom. I hope she will get a chance to use it soon! I have to say I admire how organized your sewing space is.



disneychic2 said:


> That's what happens to me too. I go in for thread or a zipper and come out with several projects to do! I sometimes make a list, but it's not really a deterrent for me. I have a class to learn more about my serger tonight at JoAnn's and I'm already planning to get there a couple hours early to do some shopping! I'm hopeless!!! Good for you for sticking to your list!
> 
> Here are three twirl skirts I just finished for 2 of my granddaughters. It's a small start for Christmas.



Those skirts are very cute. I am sure your granddaugthers will like them very much. I hope you had fun and learned lots at your serger class. I never took any sewing classes (unless you count Home Ec when I wasn't interested in sewing or cooking at all) so I am always curious to find out what they teach!



Nevada Jen said:


> Excuse the interruption to your AWESOME thread (which I have now spent 3 hours reading when I should be working), but I am hoping your lovely ladies can point me in the right direction.  I was reading someone's PTR on a wish trip.  The kid was in a wheelchair and someone from the BIG GIVE had made her a bag that hung on her wheelchair stroller.  Because I am new, none of the names are sinking in with me.  I remember it was a KidCart wheelchair.  ANd that is the extent of what I remember   Anyway, I really want to try to make a bag like that for my daughter who has a similar wheelchair and I am wondering if anyone knows who made it or what pattern they used?  I am dying to get out the sewing machine and start sewing for our upcoming trip.  If I get the guts up, I will post what I make if everyone pormises not to laugh (I have been known to use glue and/or stick on velcro in place of fancy sewing).
> 
> Thanks in advance if anyone can remember the bag I am talking about!



Welcome! I tried looking through the Big Gives from the past 2 years to figure out which bag it might have been and I am coming up empty handed. I have a hunch on which bag it is but I can't find a picture of it! Hopefully someone will remember that bag. Please show pictures of your work - that how we encourage each other to learn and to sew better. Just so you know - glue sticks and stick on velcro are in my sewing stash too (but I found out that stick on velcro can really gum up the sewing needle!)

Edit: I spent over an hour looking for that bag and I *think* I found the bag - is this it? http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=39243944 
Post 213


----------



## RMAMom

VBAndrea said:


> Just dropping by to say hello.  I have been a very bad Disser and have not been keeping up.  I haven't been sewing either.  I am still not back to my normal self and get tired very easily.  I don't work for two full weeks though so hopefully I can clean the house a bit and then get back into sewing.  I have a couple of shirts I need to make for friends who have requested and then want to work on things for dd's birthday party.  She is having a sleepover but wants way too many kids over -- I'm making her limit it to 7 and we're doing a puppy theme so I'd like to do puppy shirts for all the girls since I own most all of Heather's dog designs.  So hopefully tomorrow I can start to get busy with my embroidery machine again!
> 
> GOTEAMWOOD -- I LOVED your pics and seeing all the outfits in action



I'm sorry you haven't been feeling well, good luck with your shirts and the sleepover.



dianemom2 said:


> I finished two projects today.  The first one is the Oliver + S ice cream dress pattern.  I have had the two cupcake fabrics, cupcake buttons and cupcake ribbon since last summer.  I am glad to have finally used all of it.  I still have a bunch of the cupcake ribbon left so I will think up another cupcake project at some point.  I liked this pattern but next time I will change a couple of things about how I make it.  Next time I will line the pockets and turn them right side out to sew them on.  It is much easier than ironing down the curves, basting them into place and then sewing them on.  Also, the wide band ad the bottom of the dress is made with 4 separate pieces of fabric.  There are two outside pieces and two lining pieces.  Next time I will cut one wide band and fold it in half down the width instead of cutting so many different pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is the Olabelhe Olivia dress.  It is hard to see but there are pink flowers embroidered all over the material.  I liked the pattern a lot and I've already picked out the material for the next one that I plan to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dianemom2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like them both but that Olivia dress is beautiful with that pink fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> babynala said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cupcake dress is so cute.  Thanks for the tips on how you would modify the dress when you make it again.  The ribbon looks very nice on it.  I absolutely LOVE the pink dress.  It is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> I have a bunch of stuff to post.  I have not been productive I have just been bad about posting (sorry about the big pictures, I made them smaller once but I think they are still too big):
> 
> I added the embroidery to these towels for my mom so everyone can have their own towel when she has lots of visitors. Of course she was here a few weeks ago and I never gave them to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to channel Andrea and make this tote bag but I tried to modify the size and I made it WAY to narrow.  Luckily my DD is a sweetheart and said "I can use it as a beach bag" since it can probably only hold a rolled up beach towel.
> 
> I made this bag for my mom.  I am trying to use up the fabric from my stash and wanted to try this pattern.  I left this in the guest room but I never told my mom it was for her so it is still sitting in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these pillowcases for a give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this bowling shirt for my DH.  I have had this fabric forever with this shirt in mind and finally made it the day before we went to Vegas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the AG outfit I made for the swap we did during the Charlotte meet.  This skirt was fun to make:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skirt back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this AG outfit using one of my DHs old polo shirts.  It was fairly easy since I used the hem and the collar of the shirt for the doll's shirt.  I made the skirt using the leg from an old pair of my capris.  Super easy since I used the hem of the pants and just added elastic for the waist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of the shelf in my sewing area where I store my smaller pieces of fabric, serger thread and ribbon.  I am proud of myself because I rigged up the "wire" to hold the ribbon all by myself.  I was happy to find those little "buckets" for $1 at Target this summer.  They fit my shelves perfectly and they have a little string from where I hung tags to identify all of my notions, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have soooo many things I want to make and soooo much fabric to use up.  Please remind me to stay out of Joann Fabrics!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all of it! I made the same bag for my DD for a diaper bag, it's huge when made in the largest size. Can I ask what pattern you used for the bowling shirt, is it Carlas upsized or did you use another pattern?
> 
> 
> 
> disneychic2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a special love for cupcake fabric and I adore that dress!!! I also love the pink dress. Great job!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love all the things you made! Very cute! And the shelf looks so organized. Love the idea of the little buckets for your notions! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what happens to me too. I go in for thread or a zipper and come out with several projects to do! I sometimes make a list, but it's not really a deterrent for me. I have a class to learn more about my serger tonight at JoAnn's and I'm already planning to get there a couple hours early to do some shopping! I'm hopeless!!! Good for you for sticking to your list!
> 
> Here are three twirl skirts I just finished for 2 of my granddaughters. It's a small start for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Adorable, they are going to love them!
> 
> 
> 
> Nevada Jen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the interruption to your AWESOME thread (which I have now spent 3 hours reading when I should be working), but I am hoping your lovely ladies can point me in the right direction.  I was reading someone's PTR on a wish trip.  The kid was in a wheelchair and someone from the BIG GIVE had made her a bag that hung on her wheelchair stroller.  Because I am new, none of the names are sinking in with me.  I remember it was a KidCart wheelchair.  ANd that is the extent of what I remember   Anyway, I really want to try to make a bag like that for my daughter who has a similar wheelchair and I am wondering if anyone knows who made it or what pattern they used?  I am dying to get out the sewing machine and start sewing for our upcoming trip.  If I get the guts up, I will post what I make if everyone pormises not to laugh (I have been known to use glue and/or stick on velcro in place of fancy sewing).
> 
> Thanks in advance if anyone can remember the bag I am talking about!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you checked youcanmakethis.com you may be able to find it there. I too must confess to using glue and stick on velcro and my favorite, double stick tape.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Nevada Jen

Purple ears!  THats it!  ???? Miller in MD made it.  Does anyone know if she still participates on these boards?  I would love to find out what pattern she used!  You guys have me hooked.  I went to the fabric store today.  I ended up walking out with nothing due to a little altercation at the pattern drawers  I think I will be finding a new store tomorrow   Our trip is in winter.  I did find some supercute thin corderoy little mermaid fabric that would make cute pants or even a dress.  Question.  I have a good sewing machine but it doesn't embroider.  How much am I looking at cost wise for a decent embroidery machine?  I really love everyones creations!


----------



## dianemom2

pyrxtc said:


> Both dresses are really cute. I have the fabric in your Olivia dress but no clue what I'm doing with it yet. I also have some of the smaller cupcake fabric I think and will be making my niece a 1st birthday dress from it. I wish I knew what size she would be so i could make it soon but I guess I'll have to wait.
> 
> My stores usually just have the pinecones in between the two entry doors. I try to hold my breathe.


I got that pink fabric last spring at the Memorial Day sale at Joanns.  It was so pretty and a great price.  A birthday dress with the cupcake fabric would be super cute! I had originally planned to make a skirt with the two fabrics but I wanted to try out the new pattern.  Our Joanns has them by the front door and by the cutting counter.  It makes the whole store very strongly scented.  



Nevada Jen said:


> Excuse the interruption to your AWESOME thread (which I have now spent 3 hours reading when I should be working), but I am hoping your lovely ladies can point me in the right direction.  I was reading someone's PTR on a wish trip.  The kid was in a wheelchair and someone from the BIG GIVE had made her a bag that hung on her wheelchair stroller.  Because I am new, none of the names are sinking in with me.  I remember it was a KidCart wheelchair.  ANd that is the extent of what I remember   Anyway, I really want to try to make a bag like that for my daughter who has a similar wheelchair and I am wondering if anyone knows who made it or what pattern they used?  I am dying to get out the sewing machine and start sewing for our upcoming trip.  If I get the guts up, I will post what I make if everyone pormises not to laugh (I have been known to use glue and/or stick on velcro in place of fancy sewing).


I don't know the bag that you are talking about but often those types of bags are made without a pattern. Frequently the person who volunteers to sew the bags just bases it on measurements for the size of the wheelchair.  I put a message on FB for some of the people who used to participate on here but have moved on.  I will see if one of them knows anything about the bag.



disneychic2 said:


> Ooops I forgot to give credit for the pattern. I got it from one of Teresajoy's bookmarks. It's just called the layered skirt. Here's the site: http://www.danamadeit.com/2012/03/tutorial-the-layered-skirt.html
> 
> 
> 
> It was a tutorial and really easy! I just serged the hems. It was my first time using my serger, so really didn't know if I was doing it right, but I like the result. I'm sure I wouldn't have done 3 of the skirts if I'd had to hem all those ruffles!!


That is a cute skirt.  Somebody else posted one that they made from that same tutorial very recently.  I keep bookmarking it because it is very cute and looks pretty easy.  I hope you enjoyed your serger class and learned a lot.



Nevada Jen said:


> Question.  I have a good sewing machine but it doesn't embroider.  How much am I looking at cost wise for a decent embroidery machine?  I really love everyones creations!


A lot of people on here have the Brother PE770.  It seems to run around $600.  There are some less expensive machines but they only have 4x4 hoops which most people agree are on the small size. There is a big difference between a 5x7 applique and a 4x4 applique.


----------



## pyrxtc

OMG !!! I just booked a room and flight to go to WDW December 2-5, 2012 with a girlfriend !! I really should have stayed off the boards !! My husband is so awesome !!!


----------



## tpettie

pyrxtc said:


> OMG !!! I just booked a room and flight to go to WDW December 2-5, 2012 with a girlfriend !! I really should have stayed off the boards !! My husband is so awesome !!!



spontaneous trips are the most fun....   Cuts down on the waiting time 
where are you staying??  were going to be there at the same time.


----------



## pyrxtc

tpettie said:


> spontaneous trips are the most fun....   Cuts down on the waiting time
> where are you staying??  were going to be there at the same time.



We are staying at AKL/Jambo. I have to find my park ticket and I don't remember where i put it. I haven't had to touch it since last january, I will have to go to storage and look I guess. I'm pretty sure it's there. So much to do beforehand.


----------



## dianemom2

pyrxtc said:


> OMG !!! I just booked a room and flight to go to WDW December 2-5, 2012 with a girlfriend !! I really should have stayed off the boards !! My husband is so awesome !!!


How exciting!  I am sure you will have a marvelous time!


----------



## nannye

I have anew serger and am just learning how to use it. It was stitching fine before but now it is not. It is trimming the fabric and making holes in the material but not actually stitching. We have retreaded twice and no luck. Getting super frustrated.


----------



## Habbott

nannye said:


> I have anew serger and am just learning how to use it. It was stitching fine before but now it is not. It is trimming the fabric and making holes in the material but not actually stitching. We have retreaded twice and no luck. Getting super frustrated.



I have found that if I don't thread the bottom looper before the top looper the thread just breaks.  Also, when I first started threading my machine I didn't see a spot where he bottom looper thread needed to go.  I can only get to that spot if I use floss threaders.

I'm no expert by any means.


----------



## nannye

4 retread attempts And now it works go figure

Thanks.


----------



## PurpleEars

Nevada Jen said:


> Purple ears!  THats it!  ???? Miller in MD made it.  Does anyone know if she still participates on these boards?  I would love to find out what pattern she used!  You guys have me hooked.  I went to the fabric store today.  I ended up walking out with nothing due to a little altercation at the pattern drawers  I think I will be finding a new store tomorrow   Our trip is in winter.  I did find some supercute thin corderoy little mermaid fabric that would make cute pants or even a dress.  Question.  I have a good sewing machine but it doesn't embroider.  How much am I looking at cost wise for a decent embroidery machine?  I really love everyones creations!



I am glad that I got the right bag! I went through the posts from our Big Give board for that Give. Unfortunately the person who made it did not indicate if a sewing pattern was used. My guess is that she "winged it" using the width of the KidKart.

You can always to applique "by hand" with a regular sewing machine. There is a great tutorial on page 1 on doing applique by hand. Some of the people here do amazing work with applique "by hand" - you would never know that they didn't use an embroidery machine! If you *really* want an embroidery machine, I think most people here are happy with the Brother 770 which does a maximum area of 5x7. I have a machine that does 4x4 max and I have to say I have a major case of hoop envy. However, I make do with what I have. I actually learned to do applique "by hand" way before I had the embroidery machine and the experience is worthwhile.



pyrxtc said:


> OMG !!! I just booked a room and flight to go to WDW December 2-5, 2012 with a girlfriend !! I really should have stayed off the boards !! My husband is so awesome !!!



That is exciting! I guess you will be in full trip planning mode with less than a month to go!



nannye said:


> I have anew serger and am just learning how to use it. It was stitching fine before but now it is not. It is trimming the fabric and making holes in the material but not actually stitching. We have retreaded twice and no luck. Getting super frustrated.





nannye said:


> 4 retread attempts And now it works go figure
> 
> Thanks.



So sorry to hear about the problem with your serger. I hope it will behave for you from now on.


----------



## miprender

D..... love all your bags. Amazing 




VBAndrea said:


> Just dropping by to say hello.  I have been a very bad Disser and have not been keeping up.  I haven't been sewing either.  I am still not back to my normal self and get tired very easily.  I don't work for two full weeks though so hopefully I can clean the house a bit and then get back into sewing.  I have a couple of shirts I need to make for friends who have requested and then want to work on things for dd's birthday party.  She is having a sleepover but wants way too many kids over -- I'm making her limit it to 7 and we're doing a puppy theme so I'd like to do puppy shirts for all the girls since I own most all of Heather's dog designs.  So hopefully tomorrow I can start to get busy with my embroidery machine again!



Hope you start to feel better soon. 



pyrxtc said:


> Well, found my start to a costume for next year at Walmart on Halloween clearance tonight. The ribbon is bright red, not orange as it look here.
> ....



Well what ever one you pick will be awesome



dianemom2 said:


> I finished two projects today.  The first one is the Oliver + S ice cream dress pattern.  I have had the two cupcake fabrics, cupcake buttons and cupcake ribbon since last summer.  I am glad to have finally used all of it.  I still have a bunch of the cupcake ribbon left so I will think up another cupcake project at some point.  I liked this pattern but next time I will change a couple of things about how I make it.  Next time I will line the pockets and turn them right side out to sew them on.  It is much easier than ironing down the curves, basting them into place and then sewing them on.  Also, the wide band ad the bottom of the dress is made with 4 separate pieces of fabric.  There are two outside pieces and two lining pieces.  Next time I will cut one wide band and fold it in half down the width instead of cutting so many different pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is the Olabelhe Olivia dress.  It is hard to see but there are pink flowers embroidered all over the material.  I liked the pattern a lot and I've already picked out the material for the next one that I plan to make.



Great job on the dresses. They came out great.



babynala said:


> T
> I added the embroidery to these towels for my mom so everyone can have their own towel when she has lots of visitors. Of course she was here a few weeks ago and I never gave them to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this bag for my mom.  I am trying to use up the fabric from my stash and wanted to try this pattern.  I left this in the guest room but I never told my mom it was for her so it is still sitting in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the AG outfit I made for the swap we did during the Charlotte meet.  This skirt was fun to make:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have soooo many things I want to make and soooo much fabric to use up.  Please remind me to stay out of Joann Fabrics!!!



WOW you have been busy. Love everything you made. I love the little minnie embroidery on shirt.

But I am jealous of your nice storage shelf ---->insert drooling smiley




pyrxtc said:


> OMG !!! I just booked a room and flight to go to WDW December 2-5, 2012 with a girlfriend !! I really should have stayed off the boards !! My husband is so awesome !!!


----------



## goteamwood

pyrxtc said:


> OMG !!! I just booked a room and flight to go to WDW December 2-5, 2012 with a girlfriend !! I really should have stayed off the boards !! My husband is so awesome !!!



Hooray! Sounds like fun. I think an impromptu trip would be a lot of fun, I stressed myself out so much with planning and counting down for 6 months was torture!

---

Sooo...my photopass CDs came today, and will more than 800 to chose from I picked a few to share. I aimed for 4, settled for few more than that... 
(I made them smaller than usual since I already took up so much space. but if you click on them you can see them larger on flickr.)

First, my duo the 1st night meeting the Big Man for the 1st time. It was TOO cute. I am SO thankful the PP photog got so many great ones, since I took exactly 1 photo of this moment. And then 3 days in one of the kids broke my camera. Totally worth the money in my opinion.




And here is the much-requested all of us in our bowling shirts photo. I love this photo and I think it showcases the shirts great too.




I made my friend go meet Sully and Mike W just for the photos. They LOVED her shirt. 







And with Donald at our Safari breakfast, all of our shirts together. Can't tell that Minnie mouse shirt was 3 tries and almost drove me to the brink of insanity. Also, the embroidery area is about 3" thick since it is many layers...




My boys got lots of comments on the cute Halloween "Pajama pants" but I think they looked adorable. And when we got home, my husband unpacked them into the PJs drawer so I guess they are PJs.




My favorite shirts (it was a tough choice) for my boys were these pirate shirts. And they got to meet Hook and Smee, which blew their little pirate-lovin' minds. 



And Peter Pan told them he really liked them and wanted to take them back to Never Land with him, even though they were pirates.




And our whole group photo at Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party. I made the boys' costumes, my husband's Peter Pan shirt and hat, my costume and a shirt for Tick Tock Croc (which was green on green and just said Tick-Tock on the belly.)



I was so bummed, I had the boys posing in front of Pirates of the Caribbean in their costumes and they totally hammed it up, the photos turned out so bad, they are so washed out you can barely see. But 5/800 isn't bad...

And finally, the whole fam at Chef Mickey's, you can see my husband's shirt, the boys' shirts and pants and the polka dots of mine, it has Minnie on it, but she's hidden.



we look like a tired bunch who had a very full week at Disney.

As for my little Disney souvenir plague, unfortunately I am still pretty sick. I now have a horrible cough and ended up at the Doctor today because I was coughing up blood. He said it is just a virus and there's not much I can do. Thankfully my lungs were clear and Oxygen levels normal, so no pneumonia. He said it was likely the flu, which btw has been a terribly crummy way to spend the week.


----------



## dianemom2

nannye said:


> I have anew serger and am just learning how to use it. It was stitching fine before but now it is not. It is trimming the fabric and making holes in the material but not actually stitching. We have retreaded twice and no luck. Getting super frustrated.


It is definitely the threading that is giving you trouble. It the needle and the cutters are working, then the threading is the issue.



nannye said:


> 4 retread attempts And now it works go figure
> 
> Thanks.


Sergers can be finicky.  You will learn what your serger likes and doesn't like after playing with it for a while.  The easiest way for me to change my serger threads is the tie on method.  But I've heard that messes up the tension for some people.  I'm glad you were able to get it going again.  Have fun with it!



goteamwood said:


> And here is the much-requested all of us in our bowling shirts photo. I love this photo and I think it showcases the shirts great too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for my little Disney souvenir plague, unfortunately I am still pretty sick. I now have a horrible cough and ended up at the Doctor today because I was coughing up blood. He said it is just a virus and there's not much I can do. Thankfully my lungs were clear and Oxygen levels normal, so no pneumonia. He said it was likely the flu, which btw has been a terribly crummy way to spend the week.


All your pictures are fantastic.  It looks like a wonderful, happy week at Disney!  I love the picture of all of you in your bowling shirts.  Everything else looks great too!

Sorry that you've still been sick.  I hope you start feeling better soon!  At least you weren't sick at Disney!


----------



## DMGeurts

pyrxtc said:


> We are staying at AKL/Jambo. I have to find my park ticket and I don't remember where i put it. I haven't had to touch it since last january, I will have to go to storage and look I guess. I'm pretty sure it's there. So much to do beforehand.



WHOOT!!!  How awesome is this!!!  You will have an amazing time!  



goteamwood said:


> I made my friend go meet Sully and Mike W just for the photos. They LOVED her shirt.



I just love the shirts you did for your DHS day!  And that MI shirt is the most incredible shirt ever - of course the guys loved her!

Everything you made was just incredible, and all those photopass pictures are amazing...  What wonderful memories!  

************************************

I am so sorry - but I jsut have to share one more bag...  This bag turned out so awesome, the fabrics were perfect for it, and I just love it...  It was my first time using Fairy Frost, and that fabric is just gorgeous.  The texture of it is a bit different than what I usually use - but it really made this bag more "formal" looking?  I would never use it for all of my bags, however - I can really see certain bags taking on a whole new effect with this fabric.














Thanks for letting me share - again.  

D~


----------



## goteamwood

DMGeurts said:
			
		

> WHOOT!!!  How awesome is this!!!  You will have an amazing time!
> 
> I just love the shirts you did for your DHS day!  And that MI shirt is the most incredible shirt ever - of course the guys loved her!
> 
> Everything you made was just incredible, and all those photopass pictures are amazing...  What wonderful memories!
> 
> ************************************
> 
> I am so sorry - but I jsut have to share one more bag...  This bag turned out so awesome, the fabrics were perfect for it, and I just love it...  It was my first time using Fairy Frost, and that fabric is just gorgeous.  The texture of it is a bit different than what I usually use - but it really made this bag more "formal" looking?  I would never use it for all of my bags, however - I can really see certain bags taking on a whole new effect with this fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share - again.
> 
> D~



Thanks. I love the monsters shirt too. 
Your appliqué detail astounds me. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## pyrxtc

goteamwood said:


> Hooray! Sounds like fun. I think an impromptu trip would be a lot of fun, I stressed myself out so much with planning and counting down for 6 months was torture!
> ---
> Sooo...my photopass CDs came today, and will more than 800 to chose from I picked a few to share. I aimed for 4, settled for few more than that...
> (I made them smaller than usual since I already took up so much space. but if you click on them you can see them larger on flickr.)
> 
> First, my duo the 1st night meeting the Big Man for the 1st time. It was TOO cute. I am SO thankful the PP photog got so many great ones, since I took exactly 1 photo of this moment. And then 3 days in one of the kids broke my camera. Totally worth the money in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the much-requested all of us in our bowling shirts photo. I love this photo and I think it showcases the shirts great too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my friend go meet Sully and Mike W just for the photos. They LOVED her shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with Donald at our Safari breakfast, all of our shirts together. Can't tell that Minnie mouse shirt was 3 tries and almost drove me to the brink of insanity. Also, the embroidery area is about 3" thick since it is many layers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My boys got lots of comments on the cute Halloween "Pajama pants" but I think they looked adorable. And when we got home, my husband unpacked them into the PJs drawer so I guess they are PJs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite shirts (it was a tough choice) for my boys were these pirate shirts. And they got to meet Hook and Smee, which blew their little pirate-lovin' minds.
> 
> 
> 
> And Peter Pan told them he really liked them and wanted to take them back to Never Land with him, even though they were pirates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And our whole group photo at Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party. I made the boys' costumes, my husband's Peter Pan shirt and hat, my costume and a shirt for Tick Tock Croc (which was green on green and just said Tick-Tock on the belly.)
> 
> 
> 
> I was so bummed, I had the boys posing in front of Pirates of the Caribbean in their costumes and they totally hammed it up, the photos turned out so bad, they are so washed out you can barely see. But 5/800 isn't bad...
> 
> And finally, the whole fam at Chef Mickey's, you can see my husband's shirt, the boys' shirts and pants and the polka dots of mine, it has Minnie on it, but she's hidden.
> 
> 
> 
> we look like a tired bunch who had a very full week at Disney.
> 
> As for my little Disney souvenir plague, unfortunately I am still pretty sick. I now have a horrible cough and ended up at the Doctor today because I was coughing up blood. He said it is just a virus and there's not much I can do. Thankfully my lungs were clear and Oxygen levels normal, so no pneumonia. He said it was likely the flu, which btw has been a terribly crummy way to spend the week.



The pictures look great ! You did a wonderful job on everything and the bowling shirts look so cool. Everyone look happy to be there. I agree that Photopass is awesome, it's the only way I get to be in the pics too.

I hope the sickness gets over soon. I'm sure you are not glad to have it but at least it waited until you got home. Must have picked it up on the flight back.



DMGeurts said:


> WHOOT!!!  How awesome is this!!!  You will have an amazing time!
> ************************************
> I am so sorry - but I just have to share one more bag...  This bag turned out so awesome, the fabrics were perfect for it, and I just love it...  It was my first time using Fairy Frost, and that fabric is just gorgeous.  The texture of it is a bit different than what I usually use - but it really made this bag more "formal" looking?  I would never use it for all of my bags, however - I can really see certain bags taking on a whole new effect with this fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share - again.
> 
> D~



As always great bag. I think she is my favorite villain. I didn't even notice the dragon in the corner at first until you pointed it out. It all looks great and the fabric is interesting. I couldn't tell if it was texture or colors until I read what you said.
^^^^^^^^^^^^

Just realized last night that I leave the day BEFORE the Grand Opening of Fantasyland. I hope we can get in while we are there and check it out ! Then I will have been able to see Carsland and the new Fantasyland brand new in the same year !!


----------



## goteamwood

pyrxtc said:
			
		

> The pictures look great ! You did a wonderful job on everything and the bowling shirts look so cool. Everyone look happy to be there. I agree that Photopass is awesome, it's the only way I get to be in the pics too.
> 
> Just realized last night that I leave the day BEFORE the Grand Opening of Fantasyland. I hope we can get in while we are there and check it out ! Then I will have been able to see Carsland and the new Fantasyland brand new in the same year !!



They had previews of the new fantasy land during the Halloween party. We got to go on the little mermaid ride and walk around the area. The other stuff was open I think but we didn't realize it was open until late so we decided instead to go to the 2nd parade. I would have liked to meet Ariel but the wait was 45 minutes. The new area is very cool though and I really liked the little mermaid ride. I think it's the same as Disneyland though. I would have loved to check out be our guest. 
I can't wait for cars land but I'm kind of bummed that one of my boys is probably not going to be able to ride. One is like 39.5 inches and the other is 36 even. We will be going with my brother and 5 year old nephew who was probably tall enough at age 2! I will be sad if one kid gets left out.


----------



## pyrxtc

To all my NH friends on here, found this on craigslist.... Mint Condition Janome Memorycraft 300E Embroidery Machine - $125 

Since I spent my money on Disney, maybe someone would want this ?


----------



## dianemom2

pyrxtc said:


> Just realized last night that I leave the day BEFORE the Grand Opening of Fantasyland. I hope we can get in while we are there and check it out ! Then I will have been able to see Carsland and the new Fantasyland brand new in the same year !!


Maybe they will have a "soft" opening while you are there to make sure everything goes properly.  I think that they frequently do that.



pyrxtc said:


> To all my NH friends on here, found this on craigslist.... Mint Condition Janome Memorycraft 300E Embroidery Machine - $125
> 
> Since I spent my money on Disney, maybe someone would want this ?


What a great deal!


----------



## sweetstitches

Oh my!  I haven't been on here in so long we only had 4 kiddos!  Got to change that!!!


----------



## disneychic2

My serger class was just ok. I'm glad I didn't pay for it since she did a lot of talking but not much instructing. During the last 15 minutes I hurriedly asked the questions I had. She just read the manual to "teach" us how to do a rolled hem. Talked a lot about classes she had taken back in the day and the old sergers and just meaningless stuff. 



pyrxtc said:


> OMG !!! I just booked a room and flight to go to WDW December 2-5, 2012 with a girlfriend !! I really should have stayed off the boards !! My husband is so awesome !!!



 How awesome!! We'll be there until Dec. 6, but staying at Pop. Have fun planning!



goteamwood said:


> Hooray! Sounds like fun. I think an impromptu trip would be a lot of fun, I stressed myself out so much with planning and counting down for 6 months was torture!
> 
> ---
> 
> Sooo...my photopass CDs came today, and will more than 800 to chose from I picked a few to share. I aimed for 4, settled for few more than that...
> (I made them smaller than usual since I already took up so much space. but if you click on them you can see them larger on flickr.)
> 
> First, my duo the 1st night meeting the Big Man for the 1st time. It was TOO cute. I am SO thankful the PP photog got so many great ones, since I took exactly 1 photo of this moment. And then 3 days in one of the kids broke my camera. Totally worth the money in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the much-requested all of us in our bowling shirts photo. I love this photo and I think it showcases the shirts great too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my friend go meet Sully and Mike W just for the photos. They LOVED her shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with Donald at our Safari breakfast, all of our shirts together. Can't tell that Minnie mouse shirt was 3 tries and almost drove me to the brink of insanity. Also, the embroidery area is about 3" thick since it is many layers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My boys got lots of comments on the cute Halloween "Pajama pants" but I think they looked adorable. And when we got home, my husband unpacked them into the PJs drawer so I guess they are PJs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite shirts (it was a tough choice) for my boys were these pirate shirts. And they got to meet Hook and Smee, which blew their little pirate-lovin' minds.
> 
> 
> 
> And Peter Pan told them he really liked them and wanted to take them back to Never Land with him, even though they were pirates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And our whole group photo at Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party. I made the boys' costumes, my husband's Peter Pan shirt and hat, my costume and a shirt for Tick Tock Croc (which was green on green and just said Tick-Tock on the belly.)
> 
> 
> 
> I was so bummed, I had the boys posing in front of Pirates of the Caribbean in their costumes and they totally hammed it up, the photos turned out so bad, they are so washed out you can barely see. But 5/800 isn't bad...
> 
> And finally, the whole fam at Chef Mickey's, you can see my husband's shirt, the boys' shirts and pants and the polka dots of mine, it has Minnie on it, but she's hidden.
> 
> 
> 
> we look like a tired bunch who had a very full week at Disney.
> 
> As for my little Disney souvenir plague, unfortunately I am still pretty sick. I now have a horrible cough and ended up at the Doctor today because I was coughing up blood. He said it is just a virus and there's not much I can do. Thankfully my lungs were clear and Oxygen levels normal, so no pneumonia. He said it was likely the flu, which btw has been a terribly crummy way to spend the week.



Your work looks amazing and I love everything you did! What a cute family you guys are! So sorry you are still not feeling well. Hope you get better very soon!




> I am so sorry - but I jsut have to share one more bag...  This bag turned out so awesome, the fabrics were perfect for it, and I just love it...  It was my first time using Fairy Frost, and that fabric is just gorgeous.  The texture of it is a bit different than what I usually use - but it really made this bag more "formal" looking?  I would never use it for all of my bags, however - I can really see certain bags taking on a whole new effect with this fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share - again.
> 
> D~



Don't apologize for sharing your awesome work! That is strictly forbidden. I think everyone on this thread wishes we could do what you do so well.



pyrxtc said:


> Just realized last night that I leave the day BEFORE the Grand Opening of Fantasyland. I hope we can get in while we are there and check it out ! Then I will have been able to see Carsland and the new Fantasyland brand new in the same year !!



Actually, the soft opening begins on November 19th, so you'll be good to go. You can check out BOG for lunch which I hear is absolutely amazing. You order from a kiosk and sit down and your meal is brought to you on a little trolly and served on china with real silverware. We have an ADR for dinner on the 28th of November and I hope to eat lunch there as well. You will have a blast with your friend!


----------



## disneychic2

Okay, I have to ask you all. Am I the only one who does this? Buy fabric I love so much I don't want to cut into it??? It's really crazy. I have Christmas fabric to make skirts for my Granddaughters and you all were so helpful suggesting patterns for them and I keep putting off actually cutting the fabric. I did this a long time ago when Holly Hobby was popular. I bought a brushed corduroy fabric with HH on it and never used it because I hated to cut into it!! I think back then I was afraid I would ruin the fabric. Ended up selling it at a yard sale so someone with small girls could get some use out of it. Tell me I'm not the only one who feels this way!! Is there a cure???


----------



## strega7

disneychic2 said:


> Okay, I have to ask you all. Am I the only one who does this? Buy fabric I love so much I don't want to cut into it??? It's really crazy. I have Christmas fabric to make skirts for my Granddaughters and you all were so helpful suggesting patterns for them and I keep putting off actually cutting the fabric. I did this a long time ago when Holly Hobby was popular. I bought a brushed corduroy fabric with HH on it and never used it because I hated to cut into it!! I think back then I was afraid I would ruin the fabric. Ended up selling it at a yard sale so someone with small girls could get some use out of it. Tell me I'm not the only one who feels this way!! Is there a cure???




I do the same thing, the first cut is always the hardest!


On another note, for all that do embroidery and applique on a machine, I was wanting a program that I could combine designs, or create my own.  I was trying to research online, but the options are overwhelming.  If you use a program, what do you use, and what would your recommend?  Thanks

Marci


----------



## PurpleEars

goteamwood said:


> Sooo...my photopass CDs came today, and will more than 800 to chose from I picked a few to share. I aimed for 4, settled for few more than that...
> (I made them smaller than usual since I already took up so much space. but if you click on them you can see them larger on flickr.)
> 
> First, my duo the 1st night meeting the Big Man for the 1st time. It was TOO cute. I am SO thankful the PP photog got so many great ones, since I took exactly 1 photo of this moment. And then 3 days in one of the kids broke my camera. Totally worth the money in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the much-requested all of us in our bowling shirts photo. I love this photo and I think it showcases the shirts great too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my friend go meet Sully and Mike W just for the photos. They LOVED her shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with Donald at our Safari breakfast, all of our shirts together. Can't tell that Minnie mouse shirt was 3 tries and almost drove me to the brink of insanity. Also, the embroidery area is about 3" thick since it is many layers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My boys got lots of comments on the cute Halloween "Pajama pants" but I think they looked adorable. And when we got home, my husband unpacked them into the PJs drawer so I guess they are PJs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite shirts (it was a tough choice) for my boys were these pirate shirts. And they got to meet Hook and Smee, which blew their little pirate-lovin' minds.
> 
> 
> 
> And Peter Pan told them he really liked them and wanted to take them back to Never Land with him, even though they were pirates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And our whole group photo at Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party. I made the boys' costumes, my husband's Peter Pan shirt and hat, my costume and a shirt for Tick Tock Croc (which was green on green and just said Tick-Tock on the belly.)
> 
> 
> 
> I was so bummed, I had the boys posing in front of Pirates of the Caribbean in their costumes and they totally hammed it up, the photos turned out so bad, they are so washed out you can barely see. But 5/800 isn't bad...
> 
> And finally, the whole fam at Chef Mickey's, you can see my husband's shirt, the boys' shirts and pants and the polka dots of mine, it has Minnie on it, but she's hidden.
> 
> 
> 
> we look like a tired bunch who had a very full week at Disney.
> 
> As for my little Disney souvenir plague, unfortunately I am still pretty sick. I now have a horrible cough and ended up at the Doctor today because I was coughing up blood. He said it is just a virus and there's not much I can do. Thankfully my lungs were clear and Oxygen levels normal, so no pneumonia. He said it was likely the flu, which btw has been a terribly crummy way to spend the week.



Thank you so much for sharing the pictures. The adult bowling shirts were great - I hope you will give them a whirl again at some point even though you had problems with this set. I hope you will feel better soon. Please make sure that you take some time off and give yourself time to heal.



DMGeurts said:


> I am so sorry - but I jsut have to share one more bag...  This bag turned out so awesome, the fabrics were perfect for it, and I just love it...  It was my first time using Fairy Frost, and that fabric is just gorgeous.  The texture of it is a bit different than what I usually use - but it really made this bag more "formal" looking?  I would never use it for all of my bags, however - I can really see certain bags taking on a whole new effect with this fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share - again.
> 
> D~



Thank YOU for sharing the bags and please don't apologize for sharing them. I enjoy seeing your work (especially now that I have seen one in real life)! The fabric does add another dimension to the bag. I can't wait to see what else you come up with!



disneychic2 said:


> My serger class was just ok. I'm glad I didn't pay for it since she did a lot of talking but not much instructing. During the last 15 minutes I hurriedly asked the questions I had. She just read the manual to "teach" us how to do a rolled hem. Talked a lot about classes she had taken back in the day and the old sergers and just meaningless stuff.



Too bad the serger class was not good - I hope you had fun broswing around and shopping before the class.



disneychic2 said:


> Okay, I have to ask you all. Am I the only one who does this? Buy fabric I love so much I don't want to cut into it??? It's really crazy. I have Christmas fabric to make skirts for my Granddaughters and you all were so helpful suggesting patterns for them and I keep putting off actually cutting the fabric. I did this a long time ago when Holly Hobby was popular. I bought a brushed corduroy fabric with HH on it and never used it because I hated to cut into it!! I think back then I was afraid I would ruin the fabric. Ended up selling it at a yard sale so someone with small girls could get some use out of it. Tell me I'm not the only one who feels this way!! Is there a cure???



Nope, I am the same way. I have some fabric that I have been hoarding since I don't know when and I still can't cut into them. I think we have a Fabric Hoarders Anonymous Club going here at one point, though I am still waiting for my membership card. 



strega7 said:


> On another note, for all that do embroidery and applique on a machine, I was wanting a program that I could combine designs, or create my own.  I was trying to research online, but the options are overwhelming.  If you use a program, what do you use, and what would your recommend?  Thanks
> 
> Marci



I use Stitch Era which is a free program. It is NOT the most user friendly software but it does what I need. I dabbled into digitizing my own designs with that software but I simply don't have enough time to be good at it. I will use my own design on my own things but certainly I don't feel confident enough to sell them.


----------



## sewmess

disneychic2 said:


> Okay, I have to ask you all. Am I the only one who does this? Buy fabric I love so much I don't want to cut into it??? It's really crazy. I have Christmas fabric to make skirts for my Granddaughters and you all were so helpful suggesting patterns for them and I keep putting off actually cutting the fabric. I did this a long time ago when Holly Hobby was popular. I bought a brushed corduroy fabric with HH on it and never used it because I hated to cut into it!! I think back then I was afraid I would ruin the fabric. Ended up selling it at a yard sale so someone with small girls could get some use out of it. Tell me I'm not the only one who feels this way!! Is there a cure???



I'm the same way.  My problem is I wing it all the time and hate wasting good material on one of my Wingings Gone Bad.

Maybe if you try to concentrate on the girls actually wearing the finished project...


----------



## DMGeurts

disneychic2 said:


> My serger class was just ok. I'm glad I didn't pay for it since she did a lot of talking but not much instructing. During the last 15 minutes I hurriedly asked the questions I had. She just read the manual to "teach" us how to do a rolled hem. Talked a lot about classes she had taken back in the day and the old sergers and just meaningless stuff.



This is so sad - I know how much you were looking forward to this class...  FWIW, I learned my serger totally and completely on You Tube...  You'll probably find just what you need to learn if you search for it, and have much better luck.  




disneychic2 said:


> Don't apologize for sharing your awesome work! That is strictly forbidden. I think everyone on this thread wishes we could do what you do so well.



Thanks Lois...  



disneychic2 said:


> Okay, I have to ask you all. Am I the only one who does this? Buy fabric I love so much I don't want to cut into it??? It's really crazy. I have Christmas fabric to make skirts for my Granddaughters and you all were so helpful suggesting patterns for them and I keep putting off actually cutting the fabric. I did this a long time ago when Holly Hobby was popular. I bought a brushed corduroy fabric with HH on it and never used it because I hated to cut into it!! I think back then I was afraid I would ruin the fabric. Ended up selling it at a yard sale so someone with small girls could get some use out of it. Tell me I'm not the only one who feels this way!! Is there a cure???



Believe it or not - I do have a philosophy about this - and I have heard that it's helped many people cut into their fabric...  Are you ready for it???

Wait for it...

Wait for it...

Go ahead - cut into it...  How much did it cost you?  Really...  Maybe $8 or $9/yd???  Perhaps a little more?  If you cut into it now and "wreck it" - you can still buy more.  All your out of is your time.  So, go grab that scissors and wreck it!    Then go buy some more.  



PurpleEars said:


> Thank YOU for sharing the bags and please don't apologize for sharing them. I enjoy seeing your work (especially now that I have seen one in real life)! The fabric does add another dimension to the bag. I can't wait to see what else you come up with!



Thanks Flora!  

D~


----------



## miprender

goteamwood said:


> And here is the much-requested all of us in our bowling shirts photo. I love this photo and I think it showcases the shirts great too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And our whole group photo at Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party. I made the boys' costumes, my husband's Peter Pan shirt and hat, my costume and a shirt for Tick Tock Croc (which was green on green and just said Tick-Tock on the belly.)
> 
> 
> 
> I was so bummed, I had the boys posing in front of Pirates of the Caribbean in their costumes and they totally hammed it up, the photos turned out so bad, they are so washed out you can barely see. But 5/800 isn't bad...



Love seeing all your outfits in action. They all looked amazing.

Sorry to hear you were still not feeling well. Those type of Disney souvenirs you don't want to linger



DMGeurts said:


> W
> I am so sorry - but I jsut have to share one more bag...  This bag turned out so awesome, the fabrics were perfect for it, and I just love it...  It was my first time using Fairy Frost, and that fabric is just gorgeous.  The texture of it is a bit different than what I usually use - but it really made this bag more "formal" looking?  I would never use it for all of my bags, however - I can really see certain bags taking on a whole new effect with this fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share - again.
> D~







disneychic2 said:


> Okay, I have to ask you all. Am I the only one who does this? Buy fabric I love so much I don't want to cut into it??? It's really crazy. I have Christmas fabric to make skirts for my Granddaughters and you all were so helpful suggesting patterns for them and I keep putting off actually cutting the fabric. I did this a long time ago when Holly Hobby was popular. I bought a brushed corduroy fabric with HH on it and never used it because I hated to cut into it!! I think back then I was afraid I would ruin the fabric. Ended up selling it at a yard sale so someone with small girls could get some use out of it. Tell me I'm not the only one who feels this way!! Is there a cure???



It is called FHA ----> Fabric Hoarders Anonymous and YES I have it with all my Disney fabric 



DMGeurts said:


> Believe it or not - I do have a philosophy about this - and I have heard that it's helped many people cut into their fabric...  Are you ready for it???
> 
> Wait for it...
> 
> Wait for it...
> 
> Go ahead - cut into it...  How much did it cost you?  Really...  Maybe $8 or $9/yd???  Perhaps a little more?  If you cut into it now and "wreck it" - you can still buy more.  All your out of is your time.  So, go grab that scissors and wreck it!    Then go buy some more.
> 
> D~



 No No No .... you can never cut into it because it might NEVER be available again.

And that is why you have to stock up and buy the whole bolt... just in case


 ----> YES I DO HAVE A PROBLEM


----------



## dianemom2

disneychic2 said:


> My serger class was just ok. I'm glad I didn't pay for it since she did a lot of talking but not much instructing. During the last 15 minutes I hurriedly asked the questions I had. She just read the manual to "teach" us how to do a rolled hem. Talked a lot about classes she had taken back in the day and the old sergers and just meaningless stuff.


So sorry that your class wasn't everything that you hoped it would be.  How frustrating!



disneychic2 said:


> Okay, I have to ask you all. Am I the only one who does this? Buy fabric I love so much I don't want to cut into it??? It's really crazy. I have Christmas fabric to make skirts for my Granddaughters and you all were so helpful suggesting patterns for them and I keep putting off actually cutting the fabric.


I have to say that I don't really feel the same way.  But I absolutely understand why you feel that way.  I agree with Dorine.  I figure that the most I can waste is a few dollars and a little bit of my time.  I have cut into plenty of fabric, started something and then ended up ruining it.  It is all part of this hobby.  Sometimes I can save whatever it was that I was making and sometimes I can't.   The good thing about fabric is that there is always so much more that I want versus what I can actually use! 



miprender said:


> No No No .... you can never cut into it because it might NEVER be available again.
> 
> And that is why you have to stock up and buy the whole bolt... just in case
> 
> 
> ----> YES I DO HAVE A PROBLEM


And that's why we too much money on Etsy for little bits of fabric that I saw somewhere one time and we NEED to have!  Like that fabric that I saw on FB recently with the pink and purple castles.  I nearly broke down and ordered it right that minute even though I am trying to sew only from my stash right now.  It is so hard to quite buying fabric cold turkey!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone - so sorry I haven't been posting much lately, lots of "stuff" going on right now - my health (possibly my gallbladder now), hurricane Sandy stuff (our house in Ocean City was heavily damaged), and my cousin with all the kids that I have sewn for was just diagnosed with Esophogeal Cancer on Friday.....

BUT - on a HAPPY NOTE!!!!

Shawn-Brooklyn is going on his MAW trip!! He is taking a 4 day Disney Cruise followed by a day in each park! Please come and help him have a wonderful trip! He is finally healthy enough to travel, and has been sick most of his life. He has had his transplant plus weathering complications and is ready to go and meet MICKEY MOUSE!!!!!!





If you aren't already a member of the Big Give, please come and join us, we'd love to have you!!! Just click on the link in  my siggie!!!

Thanks so much friends!


----------



## HLAuburn

*FABRIC?!?!*

Can anyone point me in the direction of some good online fabric stores??  I checked out the bookmarks and all the "obvious" stores like JoAnne's, Hancock, fabric.com, etsy, eBay...  

I'm looking for a place that sells "euro/boutique" type fabrics.  I'm specifically looking for a nice striped knit.  

Any ideas?!  Thank you!!


----------



## goteamwood

HLAuburn said:
			
		

> FABRIC?!?!
> 
> Can anyone point me in the direction of some good online fabric stores??  I checked out the bookmarks and all the "obvious" stores like JoAnne's, Hancock, fabric.com, etsy, eBay...
> 
> I'm looking for a place that sells "euro/boutique" type fabrics.  I'm specifically looking for a nice striped knit.
> 
> Any ideas?!  Thank you!!



I have never bought from here but found the selection unique. I'm not brave enough to tackle knits just yet tho!
http://www.girlcharlee.com/


----------



## HLAuburn

goteamwood said:


> I have never bought from here but found the selection unique. I'm not brave enough to tackle knits just yet tho!
> http://www.girlcharlee.com/



Thank you!  Close, but not the colors I needed.    Definitely marked the website for next project though!

Any other ideas??


----------



## dianemom2

HLAuburn said:


> *FABRIC?!?!*
> 
> Can anyone point me in the direction of some good online fabric stores??  I checked out the bookmarks and all the "obvious" stores like JoAnne's, Hancock, fabric.com, etsy, eBay...
> 
> I'm looking for a place that sells "euro/boutique" type fabrics.  I'm specifically looking for a nice striped knit.
> 
> Any ideas?!  Thank you!!


Try the Fabric Fairy http://www.thefabricfairy.com/

or the Purple Seamstress on FB.  Honestly I get much of my knit fabric on Etsy.  There are always people on there who have a great selection.   They also have knits from Ottobre on there.  Definitely very European looking but the prices are super high!  I love working with knits.


----------



## PurpleEars

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - so sorry I haven't been posting much lately, lots of "stuff" going on right now - my health (possibly my gallbladder now), hurricane Sandy stuff (our house in Ocean City was heavily damaged), and my cousin with all the kids that I have sewn for was just diagnosed with Esophogeal Cancer on Friday.....
> 
> BUT - on a HAPPY NOTE!!!!
> 
> Shawn-Brooklyn is going on his MAW trip!! He is taking a 4 day Disney Cruise followed by a day in each park! Please come and help him have a wonderful trip! He is finally healthy enough to travel, and has been sick most of his life. He has had his transplant plus weathering complications and is ready to go and meet MICKEY MOUSE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you aren't already a member of the Big Give, please come and join us, we'd love to have you!!! Just click on the link in  my siggie!!!
> 
> Thanks so much friends!



I am so sorry to hear that your health issues are still causing problems. I hope the doctors can help you sort that out soon. I am also sorry to hear that your house was damaged by Sandy. I hope your insurance company will help you with the repairs and the house will be fixed up before too long. I hope your cousin's cancer is caught sufficiently early for the treatments to work well. You have so much on your plate right now and yet you are still coordinating the Gives. I truly admire your strength even in a difficult time. I pray that things will settle down for you!


----------



## ivey_family

I'm almost finished with one set of outfits.  We'll wear these at DHS the day we're staying for the Osborne Lights and at MK for MVMCP, minus dd's outfit.  She'll wear her Feliz dress to the party.






Close-up of dd's shirt.  All the fabrics are sparkly!  Mine will be the same design, but I'm debating whether or not to make it now in a 5x7 hoop like this one, or wait to do it at my mom's in a 6x10.  I'm leaning towards the 6x10 since it will be the only shirt I have to do there now.  






My skirt.  Like with my Peter Pan skirt, it has a silk lining and side zipper






Loved all the park picks, GoTeamWood!  

D - Maleficent is magnificent!  I think she's bumped Figment as my new favorite!

Lois and pyrxtc - Our trips overlap!  If you spot us in our loud red outfits, please say hi!

Lots of other great projects posted recently!  I'm sorry I didn't quote them all, but I'm pretty time crunched this week and next!  We leave in 10 days!  Eek! Tonight I'm working on PPA shirts. 

Regards,
C.


----------



## peachygreen

With 4 day to go before we leave - I actually finished everything on my list!  I counted it up last night when I was done.  This is a 9 day trip.  I made 11 dresses, 9 skirts and 19 tee-shirts.  1 dress and 1 skirt are for my neice.  3 Tees are for my nephew.  2 tees are for my neice and 2 tees (1 each) for the older neices.  The rest for my 2 girls.  

Here is the stash laid out last night on the bed.  



IMG_6255 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr

And the last 2 outfits.  My youngest sort of modeled my first Lauren Dress.  I really like how this came out with the elastic casing in the back.  She was twirlling too much so it was hard to get a good picture.



IMG_6251 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr




IMG_6245 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr

And the girls modeled their Perry Tee's and World Skirts this morning for me.



IMG_6257 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr

Please forgive the mess.  I got the house straightend up today finally.  

I can't wait for Thursday!


----------



## babynala

disneychic2 said:


> Here are three twirl skirts I just finished for 2 of my granddaughters. It's a small start for Christmas.


Those came out really cute.  So girly!



dianemom2 said:


> Although I do have to say that this time of year they have those stinky pine cones in there and I can't stay long because the intense scent gives me a headache.  I don't know if everybody's Joanns carries them but ours has them in two places in the store and I hate them.
> .


Those pine cones are very smelly.  Our grocery store has those smelly brooms for Halloween(?) by the front door as soon as you walk in and it is not something I want to smell when shopping.




PurpleEars said:


> Welcome! I tried looking through the Big Gives from the past 2 years to figure out which bag it might have been and I am coming up empty handed. I have a hunch on which bag it is but I can't find a picture of it! Hopefully someone will remember that bag. Please show pictures of your work - that how we encourage each other to learn and to sew better. Just so you know - glue sticks and stick on velcro are in my sewing stash too (but I found out that stick on velcro can really gum up the sewing needle!)
> 
> Edit: I spent over an hour looking for that bag and I *think* I found the bag - is this it? http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=39243944
> Post 213


That was so nice of you to spend time looking for this bag.  I tried to do a little search with not much success.  
Lost the quote but wanted to reply to this question about my adult bowling shirt:  Can I ask what pattern you used for the bowling shirt, is it Carlas upsized or did you use another pattern?
I have Carla's pattern and have made a few bowling shirts with it.  For the adult size I used Simplicity 5581 with a tutorial that April posted on this thread a long time back.  Here is her tutorial, it is based on the fact that you own Carla's bowling shirt pattern and can use it for reference:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2659975&page=120
 (the tutorial starts about 1/2 way down this page)




pyrxtc said:


> OMG !!! I just booked a room and flight to go to WDW December 2-5, 2012 with a girlfriend !! I really should have stayed off the boards !! My husband is so awesome !!!


 Hope you get to check out the new Fantasyland.



goteamwood said:


> Sooo...my photopass CDs came today, and will more than 800 to chose from I picked a few to share. I aimed for 4, settled for few more than that...
> 
> 
> And here is the much-requested all of us in our bowling shirts photo. I love this photo and I think it showcases the shirts great too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite shirts (it was a tough choice) for my boys were these pirate shirts. And they got to meet Hook and Smee, which blew their little pirate-lovin' minds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for my little Disney souvenir plague, unfortunately I am still pretty sick. I now have a horrible cough and ended up at the Doctor today because I was coughing up blood. He said it is just a virus and there's not much I can do. Thankfully my lungs were clear and Oxygen levels normal, so no pneumonia. He said it was likely the flu, which btw has been a terribly crummy way to spend the week.


I hope you can start feeling better soon.  I can't believe how long you have been sick for.  I love the PP pictures, especially the group shot with the bowling shirts.  The boys looks so cute in all their matching outfits.  Love the shirt you made for yourself for Chef Mickey!  You did a great job sewing everything for your trip!



DMGeurts said:


> I am so sorry - but I jsut have to share one more bag...  This bag turned out so awesome, the fabrics were perfect for it, and I just love it...  It was my first time using Fairy Frost, and that fabric is just gorgeous.  The texture of it is a bit different than what I usually use - but it really made this bag more "formal" looking?  I would never use it for all of my bags, however - I can really see certain bags taking on a whole new effect with this fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share - again.
> 
> D~


This bag looks amazing.  The appliques are so cooool but I am a little scared of the zipper pull so I guess that means you did a great job on it and it looks very realistic.    Great choice on the fabric.  



disneychic2 said:


> Okay, I have to ask you all. Am I the only one who does this? Buy fabric I love so much I don't want to cut into it??? It's really crazy. I have Christmas fabric to make skirts for my Granddaughters and you all were so helpful suggesting patterns for them and I keep putting off actually cutting the fabric. I did this a long time ago when Holly Hobby was popular. I bought a brushed corduroy fabric with HH on it and never used it because I hated to cut into it!! I think back then I was afraid I would ruin the fabric. Ended up selling it at a yard sale so someone with small girls could get some use out of it. Tell me I'm not the only one who feels this way!! Is there a cure???


I'm sure you must be the only one who does this because I would never have a stash of fabric that I could never possibly use but still plan on going to the fabric store today! 



strega7 said:


> I do the same thing, the first cut is always the hardest!
> 
> On another note, for all that do embroidery and applique on a machine, I was wanting a program that I could combine designs, or create my own.  I was trying to research online, but the options are overwhelming.  If you use a program, what do you use, and what would your recommend?  Thanks
> 
> Marci


I have used SEU and Embird.  I like to use Embird for combing designs but I don't digitize.  I find both programs are a bit cumbersome for me and I'm very comfortable with a computer but I've never really used any editing or design software.



DMGeurts said:


> Believe it or not - I do have a philosophy about this - and I have heard that it's helped many people cut into their fabric...  Are you ready for it???
> 
> Wait for it...
> 
> Wait for it...
> 
> Go ahead - cut into it...  How much did it cost you?  Really...  Maybe $8 or $9/yd???  Perhaps a little more?  If you cut into it now and "wreck it" - you can still buy more.  All your out of is your time.  So, go grab that scissors and wreck it!
> 
> D~


OK, good point.  



miprender said:


> It is called FHA ----> Fabric Hoarders Anonymous and YES I have it with all my Disney fabric
> 
> No No No .... you can never cut into it because it might NEVER be available again.
> 
> And that is why you have to stock up and buy the whole bolt... just in case
> 
> 
> ----> YES I DO HAVE A PROBLEM


  Plus, what if you use your fabric and then come up with a brilliant use for that same fabric and now you don't have it anymore!  OK, I have a problem too.



ivey_family said:


> I'm almost finished with one set of outfits.  We'll wear these at DHS the day we're staying for the Osborne Lights and at MK for MVMCP, minus dd's outfit.  She'll wear her Feliz dress to the party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of dd's shirt.  All the fabrics are sparkly!  Mine will be the same design, but I'm debating whether or not to make it now in a 5x7 hoop like this one, or wait to do it at my mom's in a 6x10.  I'm leaning towards the 6x10 since it will be the only shirt I have to do there now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My skirt.  Like with my Peter Pan skirt, it has a silk lining and side zipper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.


I LOVE the skirt you made for yourself.  The fabric on the pockets, the ruffle at the bottom - PERFECT.  The mickey head with the lights is a great design and the fabrics you picked were great.  



peachygreen said:


> With 4 day to go before we leave - I actually finished everything on my list!  I counted it up last night when I was done.  This is a 9 day trip.  I made 11 dresses, 9 skirts and 19 tee-shirts.  1 dress and 1 skirt are for my neice.  3 Tees are for my nephew.  2 tees are for my neice and 2 tees (1 each) for the older neices.  The rest for my 2 girls.
> 
> Here is the stash laid out last night on the bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait for Thursday!


 So great that you were able to get everything done with time to spare!!  Everything looks great and good luck getting it all packed up.


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

My semester in school is winding up so I haven't had time to respond but I have been watching on my phone and I love everything!! So creative. 

I am currently mentally throwing fits. I picked up a "easy" mc calls pattern. Fleece pants and a jumper. Seemed easy enough from the pattern. Cut out the pants sewed them up and they are HUGE the look like circus pants on my DD. I double checked the size listed and I cut the right size and she is right in the middle of the size I chose to cut. Frankly even the smallest size would be huge. Part of me thinks just modify the rise and it should be okay (ripping stitches out of fleece is the worst! At least in my extremely limited experience ) and part of me says scrap it and start over. The worst part is since this was such a easy pattern I cut and sewed two pair of pants at the same time so both are huge!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## pyrxtc

ivey_family said:


> I'm almost finished with one set of outfits.  We'll wear these at DHS the day we're staying for the Osborne Lights and at MK for MVMCP, minus dd's outfit.  She'll wear her Feliz dress to the party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of dd's shirt.  All the fabrics are sparkly!  Mine will be the same design, but I'm debating whether or not to make it now in a 5x7 hoop like this one, or wait to do it at my mom's in a 6x10.  I'm leaning towards the 6x10 since it will be the only shirt I have to do there now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My skirt.  Like with my Peter Pan skirt, it has a silk lining and side zipper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loved all the park picks, GoTeamWood!
> 
> D - Maleficent is magnificent!  I think she's bumped Figment as my new favorite!
> 
> Lois and pyrxtc - Our trips overlap!  If you spot us in our loud red outfits, please say hi!
> 
> Lots of other great projects posted recently!  I'm sorry I didn't quote them all, but I'm pretty time crunched this week and next!  We leave in 10 days!  Eek! Tonight I'm working on PPA shirts.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



The clothes look great ! So much work and worth it ! I was thinking of doing a skirt for myself but was unsure but now I am definitely going to do myself a skirt. Hopefully we run into each other.... anyone else DVC members ? We'll be doing Epcot on the 4th for the DVC party (I might be able to get another 4 people in, depends on if cousin is coming) and maybe MK on Monday to check out Fantasyland.



peachygreen said:


> With 4 day to go before we leave - I actually finished everything on my list!  I counted it up last night when I was done.  This is a 9 day trip.  I made 11 dresses, 9 skirts and 19 tee-shirts.  1 dress and 1 skirt are for my neice.  3 Tees are for my nephew.  2 tees are for my neice and 2 tees (1 each) for the older neices.  The rest for my 2 girls.
> 
> Here is the stash laid out last night on the bed.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6255 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> And the last 2 outfits.  My youngest sort of modeled my first Lauren Dress.  I really like how this came out with the elastic casing in the back.  She was twirlling too much so it was hard to get a good picture.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6251 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6245 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> And the girls modeled their Perry Tee's and World Skirts this morning for me.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6257 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Please forgive the mess.  I got the house straightend up today finally.
> 
> I can't wait for Thursday!



It's gonna be a great looking bunch ! I love how her dress moves with her and makes it look like more fun.

have to add that Joann's has new mickey fabric, sorry to be an enabler






searching for it and found this .... Love it !  

http://www.joann.com/mickey-themed-name-d-cor/prod571891/


----------



## michellejed

Hello all,
I am looking for ideas for hooded sweatshirts for Christmas. We will be at WDW 12-12-12, not sure if I want that on it along with other things too.

There are 7 of us and 2 want white hoodies and the rest red.

At this point I don't even know if I want to try therm myself(would be first time) or have them made.

Would love some input and thanks so much!


----------



## PurpleEars

ivey_family said:


> I'm almost finished with one set of outfits.  We'll wear these at DHS the day we're staying for the Osborne Lights and at MK for MVMCP, minus dd's outfit.  She'll wear her Feliz dress to the party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of dd's shirt.  All the fabrics are sparkly!  Mine will be the same design, but I'm debating whether or not to make it now in a 5x7 hoop like this one, or wait to do it at my mom's in a 6x10.  I'm leaning towards the 6x10 since it will be the only shirt I have to do there now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My skirt.  Like with my Peter Pan skirt, it has a silk lining and side zipper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lois and pyrxtc - Our trips overlap!  If you spot us in our loud red outfits, please say hi!
> 
> Lots of other great projects posted recently!  I'm sorry I didn't quote them all, but I'm pretty time crunched this week and next!  We leave in 10 days!  Eek! Tonight I'm working on PPA shirts.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Great outfits for the Osbourne Lights! I also really like the skirt you made for yourself. What a clever idea to have those pockets too!



peachygreen said:


> With 4 day to go before we leave - I actually finished everything on my list!  I counted it up last night when I was done.  This is a 9 day trip.  I made 11 dresses, 9 skirts and 19 tee-shirts.  1 dress and 1 skirt are for my neice.  3 Tees are for my nephew.  2 tees are for my neice and 2 tees (1 each) for the older neices.  The rest for my 2 girls.
> 
> Here is the stash laid out last night on the bed.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6255 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> And the last 2 outfits.  My youngest sort of modeled my first Lauren Dress.  I really like how this came out with the elastic casing in the back.  She was twirlling too much so it was hard to get a good picture.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6251 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6245 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> And the girls modeled their Perry Tee's and World Skirts this morning for me.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6257 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Please forgive the mess.  I got the house straightend up today finally.
> 
> I can't wait for Thursday!



Wow, look at all those outfits! Your family must be getting very excited for the trip! The picture of your daugther running in the Lauren dress is just way too cute. I hope your family will have a great trip if we don't "see" you before then!



4HppyCamprs said:


> My semester in school is winding up so I haven't had time to respond but I have been watching on my phone and I love everything!! So creative.
> 
> I am currently mentally throwing fits. I picked up a "easy" mc calls pattern. Fleece pants and a jumper. Seemed easy enough from the pattern. Cut out the pants sewed them up and they are HUGE the look like circus pants on my DD. I double checked the size listed and I cut the right size and she is right in the middle of the size I chose to cut. Frankly even the smallest size would be huge. Part of me thinks just modify the rise and it should be okay (ripping stitches out of fleece is the worst! At least in my extremely limited experience ) and part of me says scrap it and start over. The worst part is since this was such a easy pattern I cut and sewed two pair of pants at the same time so both are huge!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I am so sorry the sewing patterns look huge. I would go with the measurements printed on the pattern before deciding the next steps. There is usually a line on either the front or back piece that indicates where the waist and hip lines are. Near those lines would have the finished garment measurements. I would look at those and go with the ones closest to what you want, as long as you take into account how much room you want between you and the fabric so you can move ("ease" in sewing pattern terms). For what it's worth, I use a Simplicity pattern for DH's pajamas and they look HUGE when I cut them out, but they fit perfectly once they are done. Remember that the commerical patterns use 3/4" seam allowance which also add to the size of the pattern pieces.



pyrxtc said:


> have to add that Joann's has new mickey fabric, sorry to be an enabler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> searching for it and found this .... Love it !
> 
> http://www.joann.com/mickey-themed-name-d-cor/prod571891/



I think I should be glad that the closest Joann's is 5+ hours drive away...


----------



## PurpleEars

michellejed said:


> Hello all,
> I am looking for ideas for hooded sweatshirts for Christmas. We will be at WDW 12-12-12, not sure if I want that on it along with other things too.
> 
> There are 7 of us and 2 want white hoodies and the rest red.
> 
> At this point I don't even know if I want to try therm myself(would be first time) or have them made.
> 
> Would love some input and thanks so much!



Welcome! Here are some easy ideas for your sweatshirts which you could do yourself:
- Look for pictures/create a picture and print them on iron-on sheets. You can then iron the picture onto the sweatshirts. I think there are pictures or designs available on the DIS-SIGN section of the board (look under "Creative Community").
- Buy iron-on applique from Joann's or other fabric retailors. They are $3 to $5 each and each person can choose their own character or you can all match!
- Sew Mickey head applique on the sweatshirts "by hand." There is a tutorial on the first page on how to do that. You just need to cut out Mickey head shapes, fuse them to the sweatshirts, put a layer of cutaway stabilizer under the sweatshirt, and use a dense zigzag stitch around the head.
- Use rhinestones to trace out Mickey heads or names or outlines of other characters. I think they stick on the fabric pretty well. I might have seen some that are "ready to go" from etsy so you just need to stick them on the shirts somehow. I have never used them so I don't know exactly how to adhere them to the shirts.
- Tie dye! There is a tutorial on how to tie dye Mickey heads under the Creative Communities section.
- Fabric paint - use fabric paint to trace out Mickey heads, write names, or whatever else you want to do!

I hope this list gets your creative juices going. Don't be afraid to experiment and please post pictures when you are done!


----------



## disneychic2

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - so sorry I haven't been posting much lately, lots of "stuff" going on right now - my health (possibly my gallbladder now), hurricane Sandy stuff (our house in Ocean City was heavily damaged), and my cousin with all the kids that I have sewn for was just diagnosed with Esophogeal Cancer on Friday.....



I'm sorry you haven't been well. I hope you find what's truly wrong and can get some relief for it. What a shame about your house in Ocean City! Here's hoping it can be repaired soon. Glad no one was hurt. My prayers go out for your cousin. Cancer sucks!



ivey_family said:


> I'm almost finished with one set of outfits.  We'll wear these at DHS the day we're staying for the Osborne Lights and at MK for MVMCP, minus dd's outfit.  She'll wear her Feliz dress to the party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of dd's shirt.  All the fabrics are sparkly!  Mine will be the same design, but I'm debating whether or not to make it now in a 5x7 hoop like this one, or wait to do it at my mom's in a 6x10.  I'm leaning towards the 6x10 since it will be the only shirt I have to do there now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My skirt.  Like with my Peter Pan skirt, it has a silk lining and side zipper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lois and pyrxtc - Our trips overlap!  If you spot us in our loud red outfits, please say hi!
> 
> Lots of other great projects posted recently!  I'm sorry I didn't quote them all, but I'm pretty time crunched this week and next!  We leave in 10 days!  Eek! Tonight I'm working on PPA shirts.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Love the outfits! Great job. I will definitely keep my eye out for you and your family. DH and I will be the ones wearing regular clothes.



peachygreen said:


> With 4 day to go before we leave - I actually finished everything on my list!  I counted it up last night when I was done.  This is a 9 day trip.  I made 11 dresses, 9 skirts and 19 tee-shirts.  1 dress and 1 skirt are for my neice.  3 Tees are for my nephew.  2 tees are for my neice and 2 tees (1 each) for the older neices.  The rest for my 2 girls.
> 
> And the last 2 outfits.  My youngest sort of modeled my first Lauren Dress.  I really like how this came out with the elastic casing in the back.  She was twirlling too much so it was hard to get a good picture.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6251 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6245 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> And the girls modeled their Perry Tee's and World Skirts this morning for me.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6257 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Please forgive the mess.  I got the house straightend up today finally.
> 
> I can't wait for Thursday!



Wow! I can't believe you got everything done with all the business trips lately! Good for you! They look awesome! Love the Lauren. What a cutie you've got there! Also great job on the Perry tees and the world skirts.



4HppyCamprs said:


> My semester in school is winding up so I haven't had time to respond but I have been watching on my phone and I love everything!! So creative.
> 
> I am currently mentally throwing fits. I picked up a "easy" mc calls pattern. Fleece pants and a jumper. Seemed easy enough from the pattern. Cut out the pants sewed them up and they are HUGE the look like circus pants on my DD. I double checked the size listed and I cut the right size and she is right in the middle of the size I chose to cut. Frankly even the smallest size would be huge. Part of me thinks just modify the rise and it should be okay (ripping stitches out of fleece is the worst! At least in my extremely limited experience ) and part of me says scrap it and start over. The worst part is since this was such a easy pattern I cut and sewed two pair of pants at the same time so both are huge!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



What a disappointment! So sorry this happened to you. I usually have to compare the pattern piece with the child's measurement to make sure it will fit ok. I made Cinderella, Snow White and Tinkerbell costumes for my granddaughter when she was 3 and she's still wearing them at the age of 5 because they were soooo big on her! After that, I learned to manipulate the pattern to fit the actual size of my grandchild. Back in the day you could usually just go by the size the pattern said, but not any more. It stinks! And I know what you mean about ripping seams out of fleece. Maybe if they're so big, you could just cut the seams off instead of picking them out.



pyrxtc said:


> The clothes look great ! So much work and worth it ! I was thinking of doing a skirt for myself but was unsure but now I am definitely going to do myself a skirt. Hopefully we run into each other.... anyone else DVC members ? We'll be doing Epcot on the 4th for the DVC party (I might be able to get another 4 people in, depends on if cousin is coming) and maybe MK on Monday to check out Fantasyland.
> 
> have to add that Joann's has new mickey fabric, sorry to be an enabler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> searching for it and found this .... Love it !
> 
> http://www.joann.com/mickey-themed-name-d-cor/prod571891/



I bought that fabric last week!!! Isn't it great? I love it! I got two yards of it and will make a bowling shirt for my DGS, but don't know what I'll use the rest for. I couldn't resist it!!

We'll be in Epcot on the 4th too! We're doing the early Candlelight Processional after eating at Le Cellier. We'll be on the lookout for you. I have LGMH on my backpack and my little purse I carry, so if you see me, say hello!


I finally cut my Christmas fabric!!!! I think writing that post and seeing that I was not the only one who felt this way helped me to take the plunge! It helps that I bought 6 yards of the one I love, so I still have oodles left! 

Here's a pic of the fabric:




Sorry, for some reason I wasn't able to reduce the size this time.

Question:: I modified Leslie's Super Full Ultra Stripwork skirt pattern so more of my fabric would show. I was wondering for those of you who have used her pattern, did you do the underskirt? Would it be horrible to just attach the ruffle to the skirt itself? Also, I like to attach the waistband then fold it over and topstitch it closed. That is not how she does hers, but do you think it would work on this type of skirt? Thanks for any help you can give me. I will post pictures when I get finished.


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

Thanks. I will use measurements of my actual child to compare next time! Duh I should have for that before all the work. Lesson 1001. I thought about cutting and I did on one pair but they are still really wide in the hip area. The issue is that I have finished the waistband with the elastic and if I just cut it off then i will not have enough material to create another waistband. The rise currently is 9 inches and I need approximately 7 1/2. The waistband had 3/4 inch elastic and so it had a 1 1/8 allowance for creating the elastic "tube" .  

The Xmas dress pattern looked huge but they have pantaloons so they are supposed to bubble and it came together great in the end. I guess that is why it didn't occur to me to recheck after cutting the pattern that the pieces may stay finished so big. I will check for finished measurements from now on!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## strega7

ivey_family said:


> I'm almost finished with one set of outfits.  We'll wear these at DHS the day we're staying for the Osborne Lights and at MK for MVMCP, minus dd's outfit.  She'll wear her Feliz dress to the party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of dd's shirt.  All the fabrics are sparkly!  Mine will be the same design, but I'm debating whether or not to make it now in a 5x7 hoop like this one, or wait to do it at my mom's in a 6x10.  I'm leaning towards the 6x10 since it will be the only shirt I have to do there now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My skirt.  Like with my Peter Pan skirt, it has a silk lining and side zipper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loved all the park picks, GoTeamWood!
> 
> D - Maleficent is magnificent!  I think she's bumped Figment as my new favorite!
> 
> Lois and pyrxtc - Our trips overlap!  If you spot us in our loud red outfits, please say hi!
> 
> Lots of other great projects posted recently!  I'm sorry I didn't quote them all, but I'm pretty time crunched this week and next!  We leave in 10 days!  Eek! Tonight I'm working on PPA shirts.
> 
> Regards,
> C.




Love all your outfits!  Your skirt is really adorable and your appliques are terrific....ok I love it all!  




peachygreen said:


> With 4 day to go before we leave - I actually finished everything on my list!  I counted it up last night when I was done.  This is a 9 day trip.  I made 11 dresses, 9 skirts and 19 tee-shirts.  1 dress and 1 skirt are for my neice.  3 Tees are for my nephew.  2 tees are for my neice and 2 tees (1 each) for the older neices.  The rest for my 2 girls.
> 
> Here is the stash laid out last night on the bed.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6255 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> And the last 2 outfits.  My youngest sort of modeled my first Lauren Dress.  I really like how this came out with the elastic casing in the back.  She was twirlling too much so it was hard to get a good picture.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6251 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6245 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> And the girls modeled their Perry Tee's and World Skirts this morning for me.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6257 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Please forgive the mess.  I got the house straightend up today finally.
> 
> I can't wait for Thursday!




Wow! you have been really busy!  Everything turned out beautifully.  Now the next step is getting it all packed!  I hope you have a great time on your trip.





4HppyCamprs said:


> My semester in school is winding up so I haven't had time to respond but I have been watching on my phone and I love everything!! So creative.
> 
> I am currently mentally throwing fits. I picked up a "easy" mc calls pattern. Fleece pants and a jumper. Seemed easy enough from the pattern. Cut out the pants sewed them up and they are HUGE the look like circus pants on my DD. I double checked the size listed and I cut the right size and she is right in the middle of the size I chose to cut. Frankly even the smallest size would be huge. Part of me thinks just modify the rise and it should be okay (ripping stitches out of fleece is the worst! At least in my extremely limited experience ) and part of me says scrap it and start over. The worst part is since this was such a easy pattern I cut and sewed two pair of pants at the same time so both are huge!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards




I hate that, I have such a hard time figuring out sizing too!  I just made a couple of jammy bottoms using the easy pants pattern that I got off you can make that.  After the first one was cut out I thought they were going to be huge also, but after I finished them and put in the elastic, it was all just right.  I am still trying to figure out how to get the sizing right.


Marci


----------



## uscgmouse

ivey_family said:


> I'm almost finished with one set of outfits.  We'll wear these at DHS the day we're staying for the Osborne Lights and at MK for MVMCP, minus dd's outfit.  She'll wear her Feliz dress to the party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of dd's shirt.  All the fabrics are sparkly!  Mine will be the same design, but I'm debating whether or not to make it now in a 5x7 hoop like this one, or wait to do it at my mom's in a 6x10.  I'm leaning towards the 6x10 since it will be the only shirt I have to do there now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My skirt.  Like with my Peter Pan skirt, it has a silk lining and side zipper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loved all the park picks, GoTeamWood!
> 
> D - Maleficent is magnificent!  I think she's bumped Figment as my new favorite!
> 
> Lois and pyrxtc - Our trips overlap!  If you spot us in our loud red outfits, please say hi!
> 
> Lots of other great projects posted recently!  I'm sorry I didn't quote them all, but I'm pretty time crunched this week and next!  We leave in 10 days!  Eek! Tonight I'm working on PPA shirts.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Super cute! I love the christmas lights!


----------



## jacquelynbiehl

Hi, I have been lurking and reading this thread for ages. I'm finally ready to come out of hiding.  I am currently making over my work space and just ordered the brother cs6000 that gets such good reviews.  Can I post a picture of my craft room when I get it ready?  I would love to show it off to somebody, and we don't really have any friends or family closeby.  (My husband is in the marine corp.). My first project is actually going to be curtains for our kitchen so not disney.  But I would still like to post a pic anyway if that's ok.  Everyone here has inspired me to get going on learning to sew and it is a goal I have had for a looong time, so thank you!!  I know I will never be able to keep up with the flow of conversation bc you all move way to fast for me.  But I thought i would introduce myself anyway and jump right in.


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

jacquelynbiehl said:
			
		

> Hi, I have been lurking and reading this thread for ages. I'm finally ready to come out of hiding.  I am currently making over my work space and just ordered the brother cs6000 that gets such good reviews.  Can I post a picture of my craft room when I get it ready?  I would love to show it off to somebody, and we don't really have any friends or family closeby.  (My husband is in the marine corp.). My first project is actually going to be curtains for our kitchen so not disney.  But I would still like to post a pic anyway if that's ok.  Everyone here has inspired me to get going on learning to sew and it is a goal I have had for a looong time, so thank you!!  I know I will never be able to keep up with the flow of conversation bc you all move way to fast for me.  But I thought i would introduce myself anyway and jump right in.



Yay for joining  please post as many pics as you wish to share  I love pics! I am new to sewing altogether so I love seeing every bodies creations. It keeps me going through the seam ripping lol. Welcome again 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Nevada Jen

4HppyCamprs said:


> My semester in school is winding up so I haven't had time to respond but I have been watching on my phone and I love everything!! So creative.
> 
> I am currently mentally throwing fits. I picked up a "easy" mc calls pattern. Fleece pants and a jumper. Seemed easy enough from the pattern. Cut out the pants sewed them up and they are HUGE the look like circus pants on my DD. I double checked the size listed and I cut the right size and she is right in the middle of the size I chose to cut. Frankly even the smallest size would be huge. Part of me thinks just modify the rise and it should be okay (ripping stitches out of fleece is the worst! At least in my extremely limited experience ) and part of me says scrap it and start over. The worst part is since this was such a easy pattern I cut and sewed two pair of pants at the same time so both are huge!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Not that I would do this (  ) but I doubt you need to rip out the stitches.  Just turn them inside out and sew inside your previous seams and then cut off the previously sewed extra fabric on the outside.  Taper your new sewing like so that it matches up the the original waistband.  I am sure the idea is horrifying to real seamstresses but I pretty much have to do that with everything I sew!

I am currently trying to make a bag for DD's wheel chair.  I have a grand plan which involves taking ideas from a lot of places and then just sort of winging it!  I wanted it to be quilted.  I was totally excited to find cooler insulation right next to the regualr batting at Hobbly Lobby!  Has anyone ever used this?  Will it actually keep things cool?  Even if I quilted on it?


----------



## PurpleEars

disneychic2 said:


> I finally cut my Christmas fabric!!!! I think writing that post and seeing that I was not the only one who felt this way helped me to take the plunge! It helps that I bought 6 yards of the one I love, so I still have oodles left!
> 
> Here's a pic of the fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, for some reason I wasn't able to reduce the size this time.
> 
> Question:: I modified Leslie's Super Full Ultra Stripwork skirt pattern so more of my fabric would show. I was wondering for those of you who have used her pattern, did you do the underskirt? Would it be horrible to just attach the ruffle to the skirt itself? Also, I like to attach the waistband then fold it over and topstitch it closed. That is not how she does hers, but do you think it would work on this type of skirt? Thanks for any help you can give me. I will post pictures when I get finished.



That's a cute Christmas print! I can see why it is difficult to cut into it! I actually took the plunge and cut one of my special fabrics the other day. I have never made Leslie's stripwork skirt so I can't answer your question. Hopefully someone else can help you out with that.



jacquelynbiehl said:


> Hi, I have been lurking and reading this thread for ages. I'm finally ready to come out of hiding.  I am currently making over my work space and just ordered the brother cs6000 that gets such good reviews.  Can I post a picture of my craft room when I get it ready?  I would love to show it off to somebody, and we don't really have any friends or family closeby.  (My husband is in the marine corp.). My first project is actually going to be curtains for our kitchen so not disney.  But I would still like to post a pic anyway if that's ok.  Everyone here has inspired me to get going on learning to sew and it is a goal I have had for a looong time, so thank you!!  I know I will never be able to keep up with the flow of conversation bc you all move way to fast for me.  But I thought i would introduce myself anyway and jump right in.



Welcome! I hope it didn't take like 5 parts of the thread before you decide to come out from hiding (seriously that's how long it took me - I was afraid I won't "fit in") . Please post pictures of your craft space and your work. They don't have to be Disney related at all! Everyone here is super nice so I am sure you will receive a warm welcome from others as well.



Nevada Jen said:


> I am currently trying to make a bag for DD's wheel chair.  I have a grand plan which involves taking ideas from a lot of places and then just sort of winging it!  I wanted it to be quilted.  I was totally excited to find cooler insulation right next to the regualr batting at Hobbly Lobby!  Has anyone ever used this?  Will it actually keep things cool?  Even if I quilted on it?



I don't know about the cooler insulation stuff, but I use 2 layers of cotton quilt batt for my lunch bag and it keeps my lunch cool until lunch time. I just make my lunch the evening before, put the whole bag in the fridge, and take it out in the morning. I refuse to use the fridge at work as people like to leave their science experiments, uh, I mean leftover food, in there! I am too cheap to buy the insulated stuff when I had scraps of quilt batt lying around!

I had another thought about your wheelchair bag the other day. I wonder if the bag that you saw was based on the Keyka Lou Messager Bag pattern from youcanmakethis. They do bear some similarities. I just thought I will bring it up in case you haven't come across that yet.


----------



## dianemom2

ivey_family said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My skirt.  Like with my Peter Pan skirt, it has a silk lining and side zipper


Love the holiday outfits.  They turned out great.  I love sparkly stuff   You did a great job on your skirt!



peachygreen said:


> With 4 day to go before we leave - I actually finished everything on my list!  I counted it up last night when I was done.  This is a 9 day trip.  I made 11 dresses, 9 skirts and 19 tee-shirts.  1 dress and 1 skirt are for my neice.  3 Tees are for my nephew.  2 tees are for my neice and 2 tees (1 each) for the older neices.  The rest for my 2 girls.
> 
> Here is the stash laid out last night on the bed.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6255 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr


Wow, look at all that stuff!  You really worked hard but everything turned out great!  Now you get to go and have a great time wearing it!



4HppyCamprs said:


> I am currently mentally throwing fits. I picked up a "easy" mc calls pattern. Fleece pants and a jumper. Seemed easy enough from the pattern. Cut out the pants sewed them up and they are HUGE the look like circus pants on my DD. I double checked the size listed and I cut the right size and she is right in the middle of the size I chose to cut. Frankly even the smallest size would be huge. Part of me thinks just modify the rise and it should be okay (ripping stitches out of fleece is the worst! At least in my extremely limited experience ) and part of me says scrap it and start over. The worst part is since this was such a easy pattern I cut and sewed two pair of pants at the same time so both are huge!


I'd try and cut them down to size without taking out the seams.  Fleece is terrible to try to take stitches out of.



pyrxtc said:


> have to add that Joann's has new mickey fabric, sorry to be an enabler


I saw the new fabric in our store but I was very, very good and resisted.  When I stopped in Hancocks today to pick up buttons on the half price sale, I was tempted by some fabric they had for $2 per yard.  But I was mostly good today.



disneychic2 said:


> I finally cut my Christmas fabric!!!! I think writing that post and seeing that I was not the only one who felt this way helped me to take the plunge! It helps that I bought 6 yards of the one I love, so I still have oodles left!
> 
> Here's a pic of the fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, for some reason I wasn't able to reduce the size this time.
> .


Nice fabric!  I am glad you enough support to cut into it!  It should look great when you are done.  Sorry, I can't help with the skirt question.  I've never made that one.



jacquelynbiehl said:


> Hi, I have been lurking and reading this thread for ages. I'm finally ready to come out of hiding.  I am currently making over my work space and just ordered the brother cs6000 that gets such good reviews.  Can I post a picture of my craft room when I get it ready?  I would love to show it off to somebody, and we don't really have any friends or family closeby.  (My husband is in the marine corp.). My first project is actually going to be curtains for our kitchen so not disney.


Welcome to the group!  Feel free to ask question and definitely post pictures of your workspace when you are done with it.  We love seeing pictures of sewing spaces and anything/everything people have sewn.  I got back into sewing after taking a break for many years by sewing curtains for our new house. That was 7 years ago and I haven't stopped sewing since then!

I spent today working on a new project.  I got sidetracked and put aside the dress that I was working on.  I have one of this finished and a few more to go.  I'll show pictures when I have them done.


----------



## disneychic2

jacquelynbiehl said:


> Hi, I have been lurking and reading this thread for ages. I'm finally ready to come out of hiding.  I am currently making over my work space and just ordered the brother cs6000 that gets such good reviews.  Can I post a picture of my craft room when I get it ready?  I would love to show it off to somebody, and we don't really have any friends or family closeby.  (My husband is in the marine corp.). My first project is actually going to be curtains for our kitchen so not disney.  But I would still like to post a pic anyway if that's ok.  Everyone here has inspired me to get going on learning to sew and it is a goal I have had for a looong time, so thank you!!  I know I will never be able to keep up with the flow of conversation bc you all move way to fast for me.  But I thought i would introduce myself anyway and jump right in.



I was a lurker for a long time as well. I could see that everyone was friendly and glad to help out, yet still, I hesitated. But I'm very glad I joined in and you will be too. Welcome! And do post pictures...of anything you want!


----------



## nowellsl

disneychic2 said:


> I was a lurker for a long time as well. I could see that everyone was friendly and glad to help out, yet still, I hesitated. But I'm very glad I joined in and you will be too. Welcome! And do post pictures...of anything you want!



I've never seen a more friendly, helpful, encouraging group of people anywhere on the DIS!!  The Disboutiquers rock


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

Nevada Jen said:
			
		

> Not that I would do this (  ) but I doubt you need to rip out the stitches.  Just turn them inside out and sew inside your previous seams and then cut off the previously sewed extra fabric on the outside.  Taper your new sewing like so that it matches up the the original waistband.  I am sure the idea is horrifying to real seamstresses but I pretty much have to do that with everything I sew!
> 
> I am currently trying to make a bag for DD's wheel chair.  I have a grand plan which involves taking ideas from a lot of places and then just sort of winging it!  I wanted it to be quilted.  I was totally excited to find cooler insulation right next to the regualr batting at Hobbly Lobby!  Has anyone ever used this?  Will it actually keep things cool?  Even if I quilted on it?



Can't hurt to try right!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## squirrel

My computer has been acting up (low disk space) so I haven't had time to get a picture posted of the serger.  I need to clear off some stuff on the computer before trying to add a photo on.  I'll try and get that done this week.

Working hard on getting Christmas gifts done.  I have 2 aprons and some PJ's for my nephew left.  I might need to do one more gift for a daycare child-not sure if she will be here in Dec. or not.


----------



## strega7

ivey_family said:


> I'm almost finished with one set of outfits.  We'll wear these at DHS the day we're staying for the Osborne Lights and at MK for MVMCP, minus dd's outfit.  She'll wear her Feliz dress to the party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of dd's shirt.  All the fabrics are sparkly!  Mine will be the same design, but I'm debating whether or not to make it now in a 5x7 hoop like this one, or wait to do it at my mom's in a 6x10.  I'm leaning towards the 6x10 since it will be the only shirt I have to do there now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C.



I didn't ask earlier, but where did you get the minnie, mickey and donald with the christmas lights, I would really like to use it on something, it is adorable.


----------



## DMGeurts

ivey_family said:


> I'm almost finished with one set of outfits.  We'll wear these at DHS the day we're staying for the Osborne Lights and at MK for MVMCP, minus dd's outfit.  She'll wear her Feliz dress to the party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of dd's shirt.  All the fabrics are sparkly!  Mine will be the same design, but I'm debating whether or not to make it now in a 5x7 hoop like this one, or wait to do it at my mom's in a 6x10.  I'm leaning towards the 6x10 since it will be the only shirt I have to do there now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My skirt.  Like with my Peter Pan skirt, it has a silk lining and side zipper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loved all the park picks, GoTeamWood!
> 
> D - Maleficent is magnificent!  I think she's bumped Figment as my new favorite!
> 
> Lois and pyrxtc - Our trips overlap!  If you spot us in our loud red outfits, please say hi!
> 
> Lots of other great projects posted recently!  I'm sorry I didn't quote them all, but I'm pretty time crunched this week and next!  We leave in 10 days!  Eek! Tonight I'm working on PPA shirts.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



I love everything...  But seriously - you make yourself the best skirts, and I love the details you put into them...  The pockets are gorgeous - but I love that you tied a bow at the top that coordinates with the hem - I LOVE IT!!!



peachygreen said:


> With 4 day to go before we leave - I actually finished everything on my list!  I counted it up last night when I was done.  This is a 9 day trip.  I made 11 dresses, 9 skirts and 19 tee-shirts.  1 dress and 1 skirt are for my neice.  3 Tees are for my nephew.  2 tees are for my neice and 2 tees (1 each) for the older neices.  The rest for my 2 girls.
> 
> Here is the stash laid out last night on the bed.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6255 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> And the last 2 outfits.  My youngest sort of modeled my first Lauren Dress.  I really like how this came out with the elastic casing in the back.  She was twirlling too much so it was hard to get a good picture.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6251 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6245 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> And the girls modeled their Perry Tee's and World Skirts this morning for me.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6257 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Please forgive the mess.  I got the house straightend up today finally.
> 
> I can't wait for Thursday!



AWESOME!!!  Yay for only a few more days!!!  Can't wait to see pictures when you return!



4HppyCamprs said:


> My semester in school is winding up so I haven't had time to respond but I have been watching on my phone and I love everything!! So creative.
> 
> I am currently mentally throwing fits. I picked up a "easy" mc calls pattern. Fleece pants and a jumper. Seemed easy enough from the pattern. Cut out the pants sewed them up and they are HUGE the look like circus pants on my DD. I double checked the size listed and I cut the right size and she is right in the middle of the size I chose to cut. Frankly even the smallest size would be huge. Part of me thinks just modify the rise and it should be okay (ripping stitches out of fleece is the worst! At least in my extremely limited experience ) and part of me says scrap it and start over. The worst part is since this was such a easy pattern I cut and sewed two pair of pants at the same time so both are huge!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards




I agree with Jen - don't rip it out, just follow the previous stitching - try it on...  maybe adjust a little here and there - then cut off the old stitching when you are done.  



disneychic2 said:


> I finally cut my Christmas fabric!!!! I think writing that post and seeing that I was not the only one who felt this way helped me to take the plunge! It helps that I bought 6 yards of the one I love, so I still have oodles left!
> 
> Here's a pic of the fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, for some reason I wasn't able to reduce the size this time.
> 
> Question:: I modified Leslie's Super Full Ultra Stripwork skirt pattern so more of my fabric would show. I was wondering for those of you who have used her pattern, did you do the underskirt? Would it be horrible to just attach the ruffle to the skirt itself? Also, I like to attach the waistband then fold it over and topstitch it closed. That is not how she does hers, but do you think it would work on this type of skirt? Thanks for any help you can give me. I will post pictures when I get finished.



Great job cutting into the fabric - I knew you could do it!  

Not sure what advice to give you on the skirt though...  



jacquelynbiehl said:


> Hi, I have been lurking and reading this thread for ages. I'm finally ready to come out of hiding.  I am currently making over my work space and just ordered the brother cs6000 that gets such good reviews.  Can I post a picture of my craft room when I get it ready?  I would love to show it off to somebody, and we don't really have any friends or family closeby.  (My husband is in the marine corp.). My first project is actually going to be curtains for our kitchen so not disney.  But I would still like to post a pic anyway if that's ok.  Everyone here has inspired me to get going on learning to sew and it is a goal I have had for a looong time, so thank you!!  I know I will never be able to keep up with the flow of conversation bc you all move way to fast for me.  But I thought i would introduce myself anyway and jump right in.



Welcome - please share all the pictures you'd like.  We love pictures!  



disneychic2 said:


> *I was a lurker for a long time as well.* I could see that everyone was friendly and glad to help out, yet still, I hesitated. But I'm very glad I joined in and you will be too. Welcome! And do post pictures...of anything you want!



You...  A lurker?  When?  



nowellsl said:


> I've never seen a more friendly, helpful, encouraging group of people anywhere on the DIS!!  The Disboutiquers rock



I agree!  



squirrel said:


> My computer has been acting up (low disk space) so I haven't had time to get a picture posted of the serger.  I need to clear off some stuff on the computer before trying to add a photo on.  I'll try and get that done this week.
> 
> Working hard on getting Christmas gifts done.  I have 2 aprons and some PJ's for my nephew left.  I might need to do one more gift for a daycare child-not sure if she will be here in Dec. or not.



Hi!!    I feel like I haven't seen you in a while!

D~


----------



## ivey_family

Thank you all for the kind comments! 


strega7 said:


> I didn't ask earlier, but where did you get the minnie, mickey and donald with the christmas lights, I would really like to use it on something, it is adorable.



Minnie and Mickey heads with lights are from Glitzy Stitches on etsy.  donald is from Bows and Clothes. All are time consuming appliques, but I loved them!



DMGeurts said:


> I love everything...  But seriously - you make yourself the best skirts, and I love the details you put into them...  The pockets are gorgeous - but I love that you tied a bow at the top that coordinates with the hem - I LOVE IT!!!
> 
> D~




You're so sweet!  Thank you!   I can't take credit for the pocket design on the skirt, though.  It's a commercial pattern -  Simplicity 2655.

Here's last night's work:

Dh and the boys will wear these while dd wears her Snow White costume in MK one day and DHS another.  The boys have the logo on the front and back.






Close-up, though the fabric isn't photographing well.  It's textured and shiny like a real badge.  I think dh actually likes this one!  Yay!





I'm going to stitch out SW on a shirt for me now.  I have another skirt planned to go with it, but I don't know if I'll have time to make it yet.  My awesome MIL is taking my kids Wed. night and most of Thursday so I can have a full day to sew, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed!

Regards,
C.


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

ivey_family said:
			
		

> Thank you all for the kind comments!
> 
> Minnie and Mickey heads with lights are from Glitzy Stitches on etsy.  donald is from Bows and Clothes. All are time consuming appliques, but I loved them!
> 
> You're so sweet!  Thank you!   I can't take credit for the pocket design on the skirt, though.  It's a commercial pattern -  Simplicity 2655.
> 
> Here's last night's work:
> 
> Dh and the boys will wear these while dd wears her Snow White costume in MK one day and DHS another.  The boys have the logo on the front and back.
> 
> Close-up, though the fabric isn't photographing well.  It's textured and shiny like a real badge.  I think dh actually likes this one!  Yay!
> 
> I'm going to stitch out SW on a shirt for me now.  I have another skirt planned to go with it, but I don't know if I'll have time to make it yet.  My awesome MIL is taking my kids Wed. night and most of Thursday so I can have a full day to sew, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Thanks for sharing the skirt pattern and I love the shirts!! Your able to do them on a embroidery machine?? Do you have a really expensive one??

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## PurpleEars

squirrel said:


> My computer has been acting up (low disk space) so I haven't had time to get a picture posted of the serger.  I need to clear off some stuff on the computer before trying to add a photo on.  I'll try and get that done this week.
> 
> Working hard on getting Christmas gifts done.  I have 2 aprons and some PJ's for my nephew left.  I might need to do one more gift for a daycare child-not sure if she will be here in Dec. or not.



I hope to see your creations soon! It sounds like you have been busy!



ivey_family said:


> Here's last night's work:
> 
> Dh and the boys will wear these while dd wears her Snow White costume in MK one day and DHS another.  The boys have the logo on the front and back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up, though the fabric isn't photographing well.  It's textured and shiny like a real badge.  I think dh actually likes this one!  Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to stitch out SW on a shirt for me now.  I have another skirt planned to go with it, but I don't know if I'll have time to make it yet.  My awesome MIL is taking my kids Wed. night and most of Thursday so I can have a full day to sew, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Great job on the shirts! The shiny fabric is really cool. I am glad that your husband likes the shirt. Maybe he'd wear it at home too!


----------



## Nevada Jen

ivey_family said:


> Here's last night's work:
> 
> Dh and the boys will wear these while dd wears her Snow White costume in MK one day and DHS another.  The boys have the logo on the front and back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up, though the fabric isn't photographing well.  It's textured and shiny like a real badge.  I think dh actually likes this one!  Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.



You are so creative!  All of the shirts are great but I really love these!  I need to finish my wheelchair bag so I can get to work on some applique tshirts.  And I am totally stealing a couple of these ideas!


----------



## love to stitch

ivey_family said:


> I'm almost finished with one set of outfits.  We'll wear these at DHS the day we're staying for the Osborne Lights and at MK for MVMCP, minus dd's outfit.  She'll wear her Feliz dress to the party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of dd's shirt.  All the fabrics are sparkly!  Mine will be the same design, but I'm debating whether or not to make it now in a 5x7 hoop like this one, or wait to do it at my mom's in a 6x10.  I'm leaning towards the 6x10 since it will be the only shirt I have to do there now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My skirt.  Like with my Peter Pan skirt, it has a silk lining and side zipper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Those are great outfits and perfect for the light show.



peachygreen said:


> With 4 day to go before we leave - I actually finished everything on my list!  I counted it up last night when I was done.  This is a 9 day trip.  I made 11 dresses, 9 skirts and 19 tee-shirts.  1 dress and 1 skirt are for my neice.  3 Tees are for my nephew.  2 tees are for my neice and 2 tees (1 each) for the older neices.  The rest for my 2 girls.
> 
> Here is the stash laid out last night on the bed.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6255 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> And the last 2 outfits.  My youngest sort of modeled my first Lauren Dress.  I really like how this came out with the elastic casing in the back.  She was twirlling too much so it was hard to get a good picture.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6251 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6245 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> And the girls modeled their Perry Tee's and World Skirts this morning for me.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6257 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Please forgive the mess.  I got the house straightend up today finally.
> 
> I can't wait for Thursday!



You've been really busy, everything looks great!



ivey_family said:


> Thank you all for the kind comments!
> 
> 
> Minnie and Mickey heads with lights are from Glitzy Stitches on etsy.  donald is from Bows and Clothes. All are time consuming appliques, but I loved them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're so sweet!  Thank you!   I can't take credit for the pocket design on the skirt, though.  It's a commercial pattern -  Simplicity 2655.
> 
> Here's last night's work:
> 
> Dh and the boys will wear these while dd wears her Snow White costume in MK one day and DHS another.  The boys have the logo on the front and back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up, though the fabric isn't photographing well.  It's textured and shiny like a real badge.  I think dh actually likes this one!  Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to stitch out SW on a shirt for me now.  I have another skirt planned to go with it, but I don't know if I'll have time to make it yet.  My awesome MIL is taking my kids Wed. night and most of Thursday so I can have a full day to sew, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Those shirts look great.


----------



## disneychic2

ivey_family said:


> Thank you all for the kind comments!
> 
> Here's last night's work:
> 
> Dh and the boys will wear these while dd wears her Snow White costume in MK one day and DHS another.  The boys have the logo on the front and back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up, though the fabric isn't photographing well.  It's textured and shiny like a real badge.  I think dh actually likes this one!  Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to stitch out SW on a shirt for me now.  I have another skirt planned to go with it, but I don't know if I'll have time to make it yet.  My awesome MIL is taking my kids Wed. night and most of Thursday so I can have a full day to sew, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



What a cute idea! The shirts look great...sure to get lots of attention! So great to have a full day of sewing. Nice to have a wonderful MIL!


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

I guess what I should really ask is if a machine like the pe770 that I have seen mentioned can do embroidery like what has been shown on here. That is my real question. Expense is relative and we all know from being on here there is a wide range. Anyways I really love embroidery but don't have thousands to spend and I do not understand hoop size but I do love these designs and if some of the things I have seen have been done on the pe770 that would help me know the possibilities. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## goteamwood

4HppyCamprs said:
			
		

> I guess what I should really ask is if a machine like the pe770 that I have seen mentioned can do embroidery like what has been shown on here. That is my real question. Expense is relative and we all know from being on here there is a wide range. Anyways I really love embroidery but don't have thousands to spend and I do not understand hoop size but I do love these designs and if some of the things I have seen have been done on the pe770 that would help me know the possibilities. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I have the pe770. You can see some of the stuff I've done on these boards (scroll back a few pages I just posted dozens from our trip) and at my personal websites. Just-joshin.com and goteamwood.com 
Hoop size limits it to 5x7 so imagine all your embroidery will be smaller than a standard greeting card. I find its an adequate size for kids stuff scale-wise but a tad small for adults unless its more of a chest-patch thing. The only shirts I did not using the pe770 were the adult Halloween ones, those were hand-appliqués. I hope that helps.


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

Yes it does!! Thank you!! 

My machine does embroidery but it says something to the effect of "monogram as well as you can draw...." Well.... I got detention for a week for my handwriting and I do not believe it has improved significantly from there lol.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## sewmess

jacquelynbiehl said:


> Hi, I have been lurking and reading this thread for ages. I'm finally ready to come out of hiding.  I am currently making over my work space and just ordered the brother cs6000 that gets such good reviews.  Can I post a picture of my craft room when I get it ready?  I would love to show it off to somebody, and we don't really have any friends or family closeby.  (My husband is in the marine corp.). My first project is actually going to be curtains for our kitchen so not disney.  But I would still like to post a pic anyway if that's ok.  Everyone here has inspired me to get going on learning to sew and it is a goal I have had for a looong time, so thank you!!  I know I will never be able to keep up with the flow of conversation bc you all move way to fast for me.  But I thought i would introduce myself anyway and jump right in.



Please post away!  I need the encouragement/ideas/kick in the rear to get my sewing room straightened and organized.  



Nevada Jen said:


> Not that I would do this (  ) but I doubt you need to rip out the stitches.  *Just turn them inside out and sew inside your previous seams and then cut off the previously sewed extra fabric on the outside.  Taper your new sewing like so that it matches up the the original waistband*.  I am sure the idea is horrifying to real seamstresses but I pretty much have to do that with everything I sew!
> 
> I am currently trying to make a bag for DD's wheel chair.  I have a grand plan which involves taking ideas from a lot of places and then just sort of winging it!  I wanted it to be quilted.  I was totally excited to find cooler insulation right next to the regualr batting at Hobbly Lobby!  Has anyone ever used this?  Will it actually keep things cool?  Even if I quilted on it?



LOL - I literally did this last night.  DH misplaced his knit camp so I whipped him up a fleece one - winging it of course.  The first one turned out to small for him, but it fits me fine, and the second was HUGE on him, so I just re-sewed, but he told me this morning (after the first wearing while walking the dog) that it still needed help.

As for the insulated batting, I haven't quilted on any, but I do know it keeps things cool.  I had a remnant I picked up that I used as an emergency lunch cooler - I just wrapped it around my sandwiches.


----------



## ivey_family

4HppyCamprs said:


> I guess what I should really ask is if a machine like the pe770 that I have seen mentioned can do embroidery like what has been shown on here. That is my real question. Expense is relative and we all know from being on here there is a wide range. Anyways I really love embroidery but don't have thousands to spend and I do not understand hoop size but I do love these designs and if some of the things I have seen have been done on the pe770 that would help me know the possibilities. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I just got my pe770 two weeks ago.  Everything I've shown was done on it.  It's a great starter machine!

Regards,
C.


----------



## dianemom2

nowellsl said:


> I've never seen a more friendly, helpful, encouraging group of people anywhere on the DIS!!  The Disboutiquers rock


Totally agree!



ivey_family said:


> Thank you all for the kind comments!
> Dh and the boys will wear these while dd wears her Snow White costume in MK one day and DHS another.  The boys have the logo on the front and back.


Awesome shirts!  I love that design!  I was thinking of doing one for my nephew for their trip during winter break.



4HppyCamprs said:


> I guess what I should really ask is if a machine like the pe770 that I have seen mentioned can do embroidery like what has been shown on here. That is my real question. Expense is relative and we all know from being on here there is a wide range. Anyways I really love embroidery but don't have thousands to spend and I do not understand hoop size but I do love these designs and if some of the things I have seen have been done on the pe770 that would help me know the possibilities. Thanks!


Many of the people on here have the pe770.  It seems to be a good starter machine.  Most people feel that the 5x7 design size is adequate for almost every shirt size. Lots of people will put two or three appliques on one shirt or outfit if they really want to make something special but there really isn't the need to do that.  My current machine goes up to a 12x7 hoop size but honestly I use the 5x7 the most often.  One thing that almost everybody agrees on is that the 4x4 hoop is just too small.  My first machine had a 4x4 hoop and I replaced it within 6 months.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!!

I know you arent all on facebook, but I wanted to ask if there was anyone who would specifically pray at 1pm eastern time for my cousin Steve Piasecki. He was diagnosed with esophogeal cancer on Friday and is having a PET scan tomorrow which will tell us how far it has spread. I  was hoping that we could unite together in prayer for just a few moments that Steve and his wife Sue and their 6 kids would feel peace and acceptance of whatever is in store for our family. When we were over the other night (when they told us) he was trying to keep himself from thinking the worse - "I have 3 girls to walk down the aisle" - the first one this July!!!! Bekah is getting married then, Elizabeth is 10 and Hannah is 6.  Thanks friends!!





I also wanted to invite you to be a part of Shawn-Brooklyn's Big Give!! Things are still needed and pixie dust is always a blast!! They are going on a little Disney cruise and then a few days for the parks!!!! Please come and join us!!
Look at this FACE!!!!!!


----------



## nowellsl

I can't take the credit the credit for this ....  I bought this panel on Etsy (someone on this thread posted about it)







and a friend of mine at work made me this wall hanging 






She did a great job on it!  I plan on hanging it on the wall in my spare bedroom/sewing room when ever I finally get my DD to clear out all her stuff.  She moved out 2 years ago and hasn't made much progress


----------



## PurpleEars

4HppyCamprs said:


> I guess what I should really ask is if a machine like the pe770 that I have seen mentioned can do embroidery like what has been shown on here. That is my real question. Expense is relative and we all know from being on here there is a wide range. Anyways I really love embroidery but don't have thousands to spend and I do not understand hoop size but I do love these designs and if some of the things I have seen have been done on the pe770 that would help me know the possibilities. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I think most of the work posted around here are do-able using a PE770. The hoop size is the maximum area that you can embroider with just 1 hooping. Of course you can do multiple hooping for a larger size (for example, doing a Mickey head in 1 hooping and the name in a second hooping). I hope this helps.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> 
> I know you arent all on facebook, but I wanted to ask if there was anyone who would specifically pray at 1pm eastern time for my cousin Steve Piasecki. He was diagnosed with esophogeal cancer on Friday and is having a PET scan tomorrow which will tell us how far it has spread. I  was hoping that we could unite together in prayer for just a few moments that Steve and his wife Sue and their 6 kids would feel peace and acceptance of whatever is in store for our family. When we were over the other night (when they told us) he was trying to keep himself from thinking the worse - "I have 3 girls to walk down the aisle" - the first one this July!!!! Bekah is getting married then, Elizabeth is 10 and Hannah is 6.  Thanks friends!!



I will try my best to do so tomorrow. I will be at work with a meeting starting then so I will use that as a reminder. I hope the cancer is caught sufficiently early for effective treatments.


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

You have all been very helpful and explained the hooping very well. Thank you!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## disneychic2

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> 
> I know you arent all on facebook, but I wanted to ask if there was anyone who would specifically pray at 1pm eastern time for my cousin Steve Piasecki. He was diagnosed with esophogeal cancer on Friday and is having a PET scan tomorrow which will tell us how far it has spread. I  was hoping that we could unite together in prayer for just a few moments that Steve and his wife Sue and their 6 kids would feel peace and acceptance of whatever is in store for our family. When we were over the other night (when they told us) he was trying to keep himself from thinking the worse - "I have 3 girls to walk down the aisle" - the first one this July!!!! Bekah is getting married then, Elizabeth is 10 and Hannah is 6.  Thanks friends!!



I'll set my phone to remind me. Will pray for the whole family, you included!



nowellsl said:


> I can't take the credit the credit for this ....  I bought this panel on Etsy (someone on this thread posted about it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a friend of mine at work made me this wall hanging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She did a great job on it!  I plan on hanging it on the wall in my spare bedroom/sewing room when ever I finally get my DD to clear out all her stuff.  She moved out 2 years ago and hasn't made much progress



She did do a great job and that will look awesome in your sewing room! Thanks for sharing!


I finished one of the Christmas skirts this afternoon and am almost finished with the second one.


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

disneychic2 said:
			
		

> I'll set my phone to remind me. Will pray for the whole family, you included!
> 
> She did do a great job and that will look awesome in your sewing room! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> I finished one of the Christmas skirts this afternoon and am almost finished with the second one.



Very cute!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## PurpleEars

nowellsl said:


> I can't take the credit the credit for this ....  I bought this panel on Etsy (someone on this thread posted about it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a friend of mine at work made me this wall hanging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She did a great job on it!  I plan on hanging it on the wall in my spare bedroom/sewing room when ever I finally get my DD to clear out all her stuff.  She moved out 2 years ago and hasn't made much progress



The quilt looks beautiful! I am sure it will look great in your spare bedroom!



disneychic2 said:


> I finished one of the Christmas skirts this afternoon and am almost finished with the second one.



The skirt looks great! Thank you for sharing.

Speaking of sharing, I have a few projects to share:

The first project was a T-shirt made using the Easy Cap Sleeve Tee pattern from youcanmakethis. It ended up being too big. The next time I will just use my size from off the rack T-shirts. I decided to add the embroidery just for the fun of it. It also shows what a 4x4 embroidery would look like on an adult sized top.





Some of you may recall that I talked about making something for Chinese New Year last year. I finally found a pattern that could work. I am not entirely happy with how this turned out but I suppose it will do for 1 day a year. The top is too short and my mid-section shows if I am not being careful. I had the fabric for a long time and I finally worked up the courage to cut into it.





Finally, a pair of oven mitts for my office Christmas gift exchange. The pattern is courtsey of youcanmakethis.





Thanks for looking


----------



## smile5sunshine

*slinks into the room*

I am SO behind. DAYS and DAYS and DAYS...... And what's more I have no good excuse for my absence! I'm sorry I'm such a bad disboutiquer!  to make matters worse, I remember the last time I posted it was about me being glad there was an extra hour in the day because I needed to make my DD a birthday outfit and hadn't started. Yeah, she STILL doesn't have her birthday outfit. I'm sure one of you will be by shortly to make me turn in my card....

there have been SO many wonderful things posted. you all are nothing short of AMAZING.

AND CARRIE. I am IN LOVE with your skirt. it is PERFECT! Thank you for sharing the pattern because now I NEED one. IT.IS.AWESOME.

pytrx (I think I got that right, going off memory so forgive me if I didn't!) I am SO jealous of your upcoming trip! you are a lucky girl indeed!

Flora: bummer that the top is too short. Would it be improper to add a ruffle or extra cuff around the bottom to add some length?

Goteamwood: I LOVED seeing all your pictures! they made me so happy to remember all the cool places and characters in the parks. I'm glad your boys had a blast and you all made many special memories. Hope you are feeling all better now!

Sunshine


----------



## dianemom2

nowellsl said:


> and a friend of mine at work made me this wall hanging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She did a great job on it!  I plan on hanging it on the wall in my spare bedroom/sewing room when ever I finally get my DD to clear out all her stuff.  She moved out 2 years ago and hasn't made much progress


What a great wall hanging!  Your friend did an excellent job!

PS- I never cleared my stuff out of my parents house either.  There was in incentive to bringing my old junk to my new place when I moved out.  So my smart parents slowly started boxing things up and bringing me one small box of stuff every time they came to visit.  It didn't take long before the room was cleaned out.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> 
> I know you arent all on facebook, but I wanted to ask if there was anyone who would specifically pray at 1pm eastern time for my cousin Steve Piasecki. He was diagnosed with esophogeal cancer on Friday and is having a PET scan tomorrow which will tell us how far it has spread. I  was hoping that we could unite together in prayer for just a few moments that Steve and his wife Sue and their 6 kids would feel peace and acceptance of whatever is in store for our family.
> 
> I also wanted to invite you to be a part of Shawn-Brooklyn's Big Give!! Things are still needed and pixie dust is always a blast!! They are going on a little Disney cruise and then a few days for the parks!!!! Please come and join us!!
> Look at this FACE!!!!!!


Wendy- I'll be praying at 1pm.  There were so many people that prayed for me when I had cancer and I really believe that it helped pull me through.

I signed up for Shawn-Brooklyn's Big Give.  What a cute little guy!  My items are almost finished because I want to mail them before Thanksgiving!



disneychic2 said:


> I finished one of the Christmas skirts this afternoon and am almost finished with the second one.


That turned out great!  The fabrics look so nice together.  What kind of top will they wear with it?



PurpleEars said:


> The first project was a T-shirt made using the Easy Cap Sleeve Tee pattern from youcanmakethis. It ended up being too big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you may recall that I talked about making something for Chinese New Year last year. I finally found a pattern that could work. I am not entirely happy with how this turned out but I suppose it will do for 1 day a year. The top is too short and my mid-section shows if I am not being careful. I had the fabric for a long time and I finally worked up the courage to cut into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a pair of oven mitts for my office Christmas gift exchange. The pattern is courtsey of youcanmakethis.


Love the things you made.  The t-shirt looks great.  It is too bad that it is too big.  Can you cut it down so that it fits better?

The Chinese New Year top is very pretty.  Can you add a contrasting band at the bottom of the shirt to give it a little bit of length?  I love the high collar and the buttons on the shoulder.

And somebody is going to get lucky with those pretty oven mitts for your office gift exchange!  I always got terrible gifts when had a gift exchange.  



smile5sunshine said:


> *slinks into the room*
> 
> I am SO behind. DAYS and DAYS and DAYS...... And what's more I have no good excuse for my absence! I'm sorry I'm such a bad disboutiquer!  to make matters worse, I remember the last time I posted it was about me being glad there was an extra hour in the day because I needed to make my DD a birthday outfit and hadn't started. Yeah, she STILL doesn't have her birthday outfit. I'm sure one of you will be by shortly to make me turn in my card....
> 
> 
> 
> Flora: bummer that the top is too short. Would it be improper to add a ruffle or extra cuff around the bottom to add some length?
> 
> Sunshine


Hi Sunshine!  Glad to see you back!  You do what you can and if you don't have time to stop by everyday, then we are always happy to hear from you when you do have time to come on.  I'm sure your daughter will have a wonderful birthday, with or without a birthday outfit you've made for her.

I had the exact same thought about Flora's top.


----------



## DMGeurts

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> 
> I know you arent all on facebook, but I wanted to ask if there was anyone who would specifically pray at 1pm eastern time for my cousin Steve Piasecki. He was diagnosed with esophogeal cancer on Friday and is having a PET scan tomorrow which will tell us how far it has spread. I  was hoping that we could unite together in prayer for just a few moments that Steve and his wife Sue and their 6 kids would feel peace and acceptance of whatever is in store for our family. When we were over the other night (when they told us) he was trying to keep himself from thinking the worse - "I have 3 girls to walk down the aisle" - the first one this July!!!! Bekah is getting married then, Elizabeth is 10 and Hannah is 6.  Thanks friends!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also wanted to invite you to be a part of Shawn-Brooklyn's Big Give!! Things are still needed and pixie dust is always a blast!! They are going on a little Disney cruise and then a few days for the parks!!!! Please come and join us!!
> Look at this FACE!!!!!!



I have been lifting them in prayer Wendy.  



nowellsl said:


> I can't take the credit the credit for this ....  I bought this panel on Etsy (someone on this thread posted about it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a friend of mine at work made me this wall hanging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She did a great job on it!  I plan on hanging it on the wall in my spare bedroom/sewing room when ever I finally get my DD to clear out all her stuff.  She moved out 2 years ago and hasn't made much progress



This turned out gorgeous Stephanie - how wonderful that someone at work made this for you.  



disneychic2 said:


> I'll set my phone to remind me. Will pray for the whole family, you included!
> 
> 
> 
> She did do a great job and that will look awesome in your sewing room! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> I finished one of the Christmas skirts this afternoon and am almost finished with the second one.



This turned out fabulous Lois!  I love the fabrics you paired with it!  



PurpleEars said:


> The quilt looks beautiful! I am sure it will look great in your spare bedroom!
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt looks great! Thank you for sharing.
> 
> Speaking of sharing, I have a few projects to share:
> 
> The first project was a T-shirt made using the Easy Cap Sleeve Tee pattern from youcanmakethis. It ended up being too big. The next time I will just use my size from off the rack T-shirts. I decided to add the embroidery just for the fun of it. It also shows what a 4x4 embroidery would look like on an adult sized top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you may recall that I talked about making something for Chinese New Year last year. I finally found a pattern that could work. I am not entirely happy with how this turned out but I suppose it will do for 1 day a year. The top is too short and my mid-section shows if I am not being careful. I had the fabric for a long time and I finally worked up the courage to cut into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a pair of oven mitts for my office Christmas gift exchange. The pattern is courtsey of youcanmakethis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking



Great job Flora!  That Chinese type shirt looks like it was incredibly hard to do!  I think you pulled it off wonderfully!  I've debated on making those oven mitts as Christmas gifts too - but I have yet to get to that.  Sigh.  



smile5sunshine said:


> *slinks into the room*
> 
> I am SO behind. DAYS and DAYS and DAYS...... And what's more I have no good excuse for my absence! I'm sorry I'm such a bad disboutiquer!  to make matters worse, I remember the last time I posted it was about me being glad there was an extra hour in the day because I needed to make my DD a birthday outfit and hadn't started. Yeah, she STILL doesn't have her birthday outfit. I'm sure one of you will be by shortly to make me turn in my card....
> 
> there have been SO many wonderful things posted. you all are nothing short of AMAZING.
> 
> AND CARRIE. I am IN LOVE with your skirt. it is PERFECT! Thank you for sharing the pattern because now I NEED one. IT.IS.AWESOME.
> 
> pytrx (I think I got that right, going off memory so forgive me if I didn't!) I am SO jealous of your upcoming trip! you are a lucky girl indeed!
> 
> Flora: bummer that the top is too short. Would it be improper to add a ruffle or extra cuff around the bottom to add some length?
> 
> Goteamwood: I LOVED seeing all your pictures! they made me so happy to remember all the cool places and characters in the parks. I'm glad your boys had a blast and you all made many special memories. Hope you are feeling all better now!
> 
> Sunshine



Hi Sunny!  

D~


----------



## tricia

dianemom2 said:


> PS- I never cleared my stuff out of my parents house either.  There was in incentive to bringing my old junk to my new place when I moved out.  So my smart parents slowly started boxing things up and bringing me one small box of stuff every time they came to visit.  It didn't take long before the room was cleaned out.



When I went on my Honeymoon I left my mom with the spare key to my DH's apartment. (the one I would be living in starting as soon as I got back)  When we returned from Disney (where else?) all of my stuff had been packed and brought from my mom's place to the apartment.  She then told DH that it was a Final Sale and there would be no returns or exchanges on me, lol.

Seriously though, mom and I are best friends, she just needed the space so that she could move one of my younger brothers into my old room and reclaim her living room which they had remodeled to house the 3rd and 4th children.


----------



## PurpleEars

smile5sunshine said:


> *slinks into the room*
> 
> I am SO behind. DAYS and DAYS and DAYS...... And what's more I have no good excuse for my absence! I'm sorry I'm such a bad disboutiquer!  to make matters worse, I remember the last time I posted it was about me being glad there was an extra hour in the day because I needed to make my DD a birthday outfit and hadn't started. Yeah, she STILL doesn't have her birthday outfit. I'm sure one of you will be by shortly to make me turn in my card....
> 
> there have been SO many wonderful things posted. you all are nothing short of AMAZING.
> 
> Flora: bummer that the top is too short. Would it be improper to add a ruffle or extra cuff around the bottom to add some length?
> 
> Sunshine



There's no need to apologize for being away - we all know that life happens and sometimes we just don't have time for "fun" things. I am sure your DD had/will have a great birthday with or without a birthday outfit.

Thanks for the suggestion about the top. I don't know if it will look ok with a ruffle or cuff. I will have to think about it. Certainly a top with a ruffle is much more proper than me showing off my mid-section! 



dianemom2 said:


> Love the things you made.  The t-shirt looks great.  It is too bad that it is too big.  Can you cut it down so that it fits better?
> 
> The Chinese New Year top is very pretty.  Can you add a contrasting band at the bottom of the shirt to give it a little bit of length?  I love the high collar and the buttons on the shoulder.
> 
> And somebody is going to get lucky with those pretty oven mitts for your office gift exchange!  I always got terrible gifts when had a gift exchange.



I think I will just wear the T-shirt as is since I wear a sweatshirt on top of my T-shirts most of the year anyway. I figured it doesn't much matter if no one else can see it!

The buttons on the top came from my grandma-in-law's stash. She gave me her sewing supplies when she moved here so I am sure she will get a kick out of seeing her stash being used. I will have to think about adding something to the bottom before I wear the top in public though.

Our gift exchange is going to be next week. I still need to go and buy some chocolate to go with it. This is one of those gift exchanges where you don't know who is going to end up with your gift so I tried to go for something that would appeal to both men and women (our team is 50-50 men and women). We are having our Christmas party on your Thanksgiving day . In our defense, our team is spread across 2 cities (about 2 hours apart) and the folks from the other site will be in town that day, so we decided to do our party early.



DMGeurts said:


> Great job Flora!  That Chinese type shirt looks like it was incredibly hard to do!  I think you pulled it off wonderfully!  I've debated on making those oven mitts as Christmas gifts too - but I have yet to get to that.  Sigh.
> 
> D~



Thanks. The shirt isn't too difficult to put together, I just wish I looked at the finish length before hand. I am very good at measuring sleeve lengths before cutting (otherwise the sleeves will be too short) but not the bodice length. I guess I need to add it to my "to measure" list.

Those oven mitts are very easy to put together. I guess if you need a break from making bags, they would be something quick and easy to do!


Edit: I just hopped over to youcanmakethis and my review for one of the patterns was displayed on the front page! I guess I am famous now


----------



## disneychic2

Thanks for all the nice comments on my Christmas skirts. 

Dianemom2 - I plan to appliqué one of the squares from the main fabric onto a store-bought shirt. Don't know if I'll be able to pull it off, but I think that would really be cute. Wish me luck!



PurpleEars said:


> Speaking of sharing, I have a few projects to share:
> 
> The first project was a T-shirt made using the Easy Cap Sleeve Tee pattern from youcanmakethis. It ended up being too big. The next time I will just use my size from off the rack T-shirts. I decided to add the embroidery just for the fun of it. It also shows what a 4x4 embroidery would look like on an adult sized top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you may recall that I talked about making something for Chinese New Year last year. I finally found a pattern that could work. I am not entirely happy with how this turned out but I suppose it will do for 1 day a year. The top is too short and my mid-section shows if I am not being careful. I had the fabric for a long time and I finally worked up the courage to cut into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a pair of oven mitts for my office Christmas gift exchange. The pattern is courtsey of youcanmakethis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking



Everything looks wonderful! So sorry the mandarine collar shirt is too short. You did a beautiful job on it. I hope you can work something out so you can wear it. I would love to get those oven mitts in a gift exchange! So many times you get such lame gifts that you have no use for. Thanks for sharing!



tricia said:


> When I went on my Honeymoon I left my mom with the spare key to my DH's apartment. (the one I would be living in starting as soon as I got back)  When we returned from Disney (where else?) all of my stuff had been packed and brought from my mom's place to the apartment.  She then told DH that it was a Final Sale and there would be no returns or exchanges on me, lol.
> 
> Seriously though, mom and I are best friends, she just needed the space so that she could move one of my younger brothers into my old room and reclaim her living room which they had remodeled to house the 3rd and 4th children.



 This totally cracked me up! Sounds like a great relationship between you and your mom! And that's a beautiful thing.


----------



## ivey_family

Hi Ladies,

I need some honest opinions.  This is my Snow White skirt that I'm working on.  The bottom will be a wide red band like the yoke.  The back is the same.  Is this just too loud or silly for an adult woman to wear?  Can you think of anything I could do to embellish it to polish the look a little bit?  I will topstitch each seam.






I'm in a full-on panic to get a few more things done since it looks like it will be cold!  *goteamwood* - I hope you won't mind if I case your opposite colors easyfit pants idea!  I made Christmas Mickey shorts for the boys, but I really don't think we're going to be wearing shorts very often.  (I hope I'm wrong, but better safe than sorry!)

Thank you!
C.


----------



## goteamwood

ivey_family said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I need some honest opinions.  This is my Snow White skirt that I'm working on.  The bottom will be a wide red band like the yoke.  The back is the same.  Is this just too loud or silly for an adult woman to wear?  Can you think of anything I could do to embellish it to polish the look a little bit?  I will topstitch each seam.
> 
> I'm in a full-on panic to get a few more things done since it looks like it will be cold!  goteamwood - I hope you won't mind if I case your opposite colors easyfit pants idea!  I made Christmas Mickey shorts for the boys, but I really don't think we're going to be wearing shorts very often.  (I hope I'm wrong, but better safe than sorry!)
> 
> Thank you!
> C.



I like the skirt. I don't think it's too loud for Disney world. Maybe for a funeral. Our bowling shirts were loud and I loved them, plus it made it easy to spot eachother. 

Go nuts on the pants. My inspiration was simple, I didn't quite have enough of either fabric to make them both the same. Born of necessity I guess! 

It was a little chilly when we were there, a couple days highs in the 50s and super windy. I packed a couple pairs of jeans for the kids and long sleeves to layer under their shirts. We all just wore hoodies but never used the rain jackets we brought. I hope your weather will be good. And good luck getting everything done.


----------



## cogero

ivey_family said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> C.



I am totally loving that skirt. I have some of that snow white fabric. I have yet to use.


----------



## pyrxtc

ivey_family said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I need some honest opinions.  This is my Snow White skirt that I'm working on.  The bottom will be a wide red band like the yoke.  The back is the same.  Is this just too loud or silly for an adult woman to wear?  Can you think of anything I could do to embellish it to polish the look a little bit?  I will topstitch each seam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in a full-on panic to get a few more things done since it looks like it will be cold!  *goteamwood* - I hope you won't mind if I case your opposite colors easyfit pants idea!  I made Christmas Mickey shorts for the boys, but I really don't think we're going to be wearing shorts very often.  (I hope I'm wrong, but better safe than sorry!)
> 
> Thank you!
> C.



I think it will be fine for Disney. Not like you are wearing it to the office.

I am prepping for next week when I bring my machine to my Dad's and get some sewing done there. 
I have 8 things cut and ready to sew. I need a few notions but other than that, they are completely ready.
A tote for the teacher and 2 shirts and a skirt for me....





Slippers for me...





Also some mittens for me out of sherpa backed suede.....





I also have a vintage jumper and top and a Feliz dress cut out and ready to be sewn. I am trying to do stuff for me since I have no little girl to try these dresses out on and am getting frustrated with making all this stuff and it never seeing the light of day. I have had to alter every pattern I have cut out to fit me. The tops all go from a 22 on the bust to and 18 on the hips. I also added an extra inch to the bust on one in length to cover my bust better. I made a muslin out of both tops already after alterations and they came out fitting perfectly. I also altered the tunic (dress pattern) so that there was no zipper in the back but I moved it to up a side seam so I could get it on over my bust. One of the shirts will be Mickey/bowling type shirt inspired and the other is Asian inspired and I will wear it on my trip in a few weeks. I will wear it to Epcot for the member mixer. My Mickey one I am hoping to wear to MK to visit Fantasyland.


----------



## smile5sunshine

DMGeurts said:


> Hi Sunny!
> 
> D~



Howdy! I've been very SLOOOOOWLY catching back up on threads, so hopefully I will have time to pop over to your PTR and gush over your bags. 



tricia said:


> When I went on my Honeymoon I left my mom with the spare key to my DH's apartment. (the one I would be living in starting as soon as I got back)  When we returned from Disney (where else?) all of my stuff had been packed and brought from my mom's place to the apartment.  She then told DH that it was a Final Sale and there would be no returns or exchanges on me, lol.
> 
> Seriously though, mom and I are best friends, she just needed the space so that she could move one of my younger brothers into my old room and reclaim her living room which they had remodeled to house the 3rd and 4th children.



This story is HILARIOUS! 



PurpleEars said:


> There's no need to apologize for being away - we all know that life happens and sometimes we just don't have time for "fun" things. I am sure your DD had/will have a great birthday with or without a birthday outfit.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion about the top. I don't know if it will look ok with a ruffle or cuff. I will have to think about it. Certainly a top with a ruffle is much more proper than me showing off my mid-section!
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I just hopped over to youcanmakethis and my review for one of the patterns was displayed on the front page! I guess I am famous now



Hurray for being famous!

I think that if you added some bias tape to the sleeve hems as well in the same color as the contrast band/ruffle that it would make the shirt look like it was INTENDED to be that way. 



ivey_family said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I need some honest opinions.  This is my Snow White skirt that I'm working on.  The bottom will be a wide red band like the yoke.  The back is the same.  Is this just too loud or silly for an adult woman to wear?  Can you think of anything I could do to embellish it to polish the look a little bit?  I will topstitch each seam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in a full-on panic to get a few more things done since it looks like it will be cold!  *goteamwood* - I hope you won't mind if I case your opposite colors easyfit pants idea!  I made Christmas Mickey shorts for the boys, but I really don't think we're going to be wearing shorts very often.  (I hope I'm wrong, but better safe than sorry!)
> 
> Thank you!
> C.



Layering will be your best bet. Make sure you have long sleeved shirts that can just be layered under any of the short sleeved things you have made. Then also leggings/long jons to go under pants/jeans.

Honestly? It wouldn't be something I would probably want to wear. I just don't see strip work skirts as a usual clothing choice for grown ups. I think part of the reason I'm not wild about it  (for an adult...this would be DARLING on a little girl) is that there's so many colors. If I were sewing this for myself, I take out the yellow panels and replace them with more of the red or blue....probably the blue since you have the red at the top and bottom. then I would use the yellow fabric and make PIPING (or even just buy some) that went between each skirt panel. This would both define the different panels and add that POP of yellow without the yellow being overwhelming. 

But with all that said, it's DISNEY and we all wear/do a LOT of things we'd never do outside of the theme parks, so if you are just that pressed for time, then just finish sewing it up and ENJOY wearing it that day.



Thank you all for not revoking my Disboutiquer privileges!  you all are the best!

Sunshine


----------



## sewmess

ivey_family said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I need some honest opinions.  This is my Snow White skirt that I'm working on.  The bottom will be a wide red band like the yoke.  The back is the same.  Is this just too loud or silly for an adult woman to wear?  Can you think of anything I could do to embellish it to polish the look a little bit?  I will topstitch each seam.
> 
> Thank you!
> C.



I'm with most of the posts on here: if you are wearing it to the parks, there's nothing that can't be worn, as long as you are comfortable.  It's a little bright for me personally, but I'm sure that there are those that wouldn't have worn a glow in the dark Mickey-bat shirt. 

If you haven't attached the yoke, maybe a little piping in blue or yellow to dress it up a bit?  Kind of like a line of rik-rak on a girl's dress, just a little more sophisticated.

I love coming to this board.  There are always such beautiful things posted and everyone is so very giving.  Thanks!!


----------



## ivey_family

smile5sunshine said:


> Honestly? It wouldn't be something I would probably want to wear. I just don't see strip work skirts as a usual clothing choice for grown ups. I think part of the reason I'm not wild about it  (for an adult...this would be DARLING on a little girl) is that there's so many colors. *If I were sewing this for myself, I take out the yellow panels and replace them with more of the red or blue....probably the blue since you have the red at the top and bottom. then I would use the yellow fabric and make PIPING (or even just buy some) that went between each skirt panel.* This would both define the different panels and add that POP of yellow without the yellow being overwhelming.
> 
> 
> Sunshine



YES!  Brilliant idea to take out the yellow!  Thank you!  I think you've nailed what was bugging me.  I may add some piping along the bottom seam between the strips and the red band.

Thanks, everyone, for the kind words as always!

I had to run all over today to gather cool weather gear and some more green Mickey fabric, so I haven't gotten as much done as I'd have liked with my kids gone today.  (So far, only one pair of easy-fit pants.)  But, at least I didn't have to keep dragging them in and out of their car seats about 8 times to get my errands done!

Regards,
C.


----------



## Jen7079

ivey_family said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I need some honest opinions.  This is my Snow White skirt that I'm working on.  The bottom will be a wide red band like the yoke.  The back is the same.  Is this just too loud or silly for an adult woman to wear?  Can you think of anything I could do to embellish it to polish the look a little bit?  I will topstitch each seam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in a full-on panic to get a few more things done since it looks like it will be cold!  *goteamwood* - I hope you won't mind if I case your opposite colors easyfit pants idea!  I made Christmas Mickey shorts for the boys, but I really don't think we're going to be wearing shorts very often.  (I hope I'm wrong, but better safe than sorry!)
> 
> Thank you!
> C.



I don't think it will be too loud or silly for a grown women to wear! My mom and I just got back from Disney and we wore matching outfits (that we made). Soo many people stopped us to compliment out outfits or to ask where we got them. Some even asked to have their pictures with us (and they weren't as cute as your skirt, but they were cute) I say go for it!

Jennifer


----------



## DMGeurts

ivey_family said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I need some honest opinions.  This is my Snow White skirt that I'm working on.  The bottom will be a wide red band like the yoke.  The back is the same.  Is this just too loud or silly for an adult woman to wear?  Can you think of anything I could do to embellish it to polish the look a little bit?  I will topstitch each seam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in a full-on panic to get a few more things done since it looks like it will be cold!  *goteamwood* - I hope you won't mind if I case your opposite colors easyfit pants idea!  I made Christmas Mickey shorts for the boys, but I really don't think we're going to be wearing shorts very often.  (I hope I'm wrong, but better safe than sorry!)
> 
> Thank you!
> C.



I really love this skirt!



pyrxtc said:


> I think it will be fine for Disney. Not like you are wearing it to the office.
> 
> IThanks!!



It looks like you are totally ready to sew!



ivey_family said:


> YES!  Brilliant idea to take out the yellow!  Thank you!  I think you've nailed what was bugging me.  I may add some piping along the bottom seam between the strips and the red band.
> 
> Thanks, everyone, for the kind words as always!
> 
> I had to run all over today to gather cool weather gear and some more green Mickey fabric, so I haven't gotten as much done as I'd have liked with my kids gone today.  (So far, only one pair of easy-fit pants.)  But, at least I didn't have to keep dragging them in and out of their car seats about 8 times to get my errands done!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



See...  Now I would have kept the yellow and blue and then just alternated them around the skirt...  Then I would have kept the red on the top and bottom...  I also like Ruth's idea of the piping - I really think that would make it more sophisticated...  Just remember, piping stiffens the seams (I learned that the hard way - LOL)

D~


----------



## ConnieB

cogero said:


> Happy birthday Diane
> 
> Here are a couple things I have done recently.
> 
> 
> 
> an outfit for J



Can you tell me where to get this Mad Hatter embroidery design?  Thanks!


----------



## dianemom2

tricia said:


> Seriously though, mom and I are best friends, she just needed the space so that she could move one of my younger brothers into my old room and reclaim her living room which they had remodeled to house the 3rd and 4th children.


So nice that you and your mom are close.  I've always been close with my mom too.



PurpleEars said:


> Our gift exchange is going to be next week. I still need to go and buy some chocolate to go with it. This is one of those gift exchanges where you don't know who is going to end up with your gift so I tried to go for something that would appeal to both men and women (our team is 50-50 men and women).
> 
> Edit: I just hopped over to youcanmakethis and my review for one of the patterns was displayed on the front page! I guess I am famous now


Have fun at your gift exchange and I hope you get back something as lovely as those oven mitts that you made.

I saw your review right on the front page of YCMT!



disneychic2 said:


> Dianemom2 - I plan to appliqué one of the squares from the main fabric onto a store-bought shirt. Don't know if I'll be able to pull it off, but I think that would really be cute. Wish me luck!


I hope it turns out well.  I haven't done any hand applique but with machine applique, I'd definitely use heavy weight cut away stabilizer behind my design on a t-shirt.



ivey_family said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I need some honest opinions.  This is my Snow White skirt that I'm working on.  The bottom will be a wide red band like the yoke.  The back is the same.  Is this just too loud or silly for an adult woman to wear?  Can you think of anything I could do to embellish it to polish the look a little bit?  I will topstitch each seam.


I think your skirt will be cute for Disney.  I doubt I'd wear it around home but I think it is perfectly appropriate for  the parks.  I like the idea of the piping but I don't think it is necessary.



pyrxtc said:


> I have 8 things cut and ready to sew. I need a few notions but other than that, they are completely ready.
> A tote for the teacher and 2 shirts and a skirt for me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slippers for me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also some mittens for me out of sherpa backed suede.....


Wow, you are so organized.  I'm very impressed.  I can't wait to see your finished products!


----------



## Sarah_Rose

Hey there!

I've been lurking here for YEARS and enjoying everyone's wonderful customs, and other sewing projects.    I started sewing about a year ago, because of some of the lovely things I've seen on this thread, and I wanted to create my own cute things for my own kids.  I wanted to share my first Disney project with you guys, since I've taken so much inspiration from you guys over the years!





It's a mei tai baby carrier with Minnie Mouse ears on the "sleep hood" (used to keep baby's head from flopping around if they fall asleep) for our WDW trip in February.  I have a few carriers and wraps already, but I wanted a cute Disney baby carrier to carry my DD around in, but nothing was calling to me, so I designed my own off of another mei tai that I have.  

Thanks so much for looking!  I've loved looking at everyone's projects so much!


----------



## pyrxtc

dianemom2 said:


> Wow, you are so organized.  I'm very impressed.  I can't wait to see your finished products!



I like putting the fabric together, I hate the cutting part. I am trying something different and trying to get everything I know I have picked out cut so I can just sew when I want to sew and not have to get everything out and iron and cut and blech ... !!! It's my plan to cut more tomorrow so I can start on my shirts on Monday for my trip and maybe have my skirt done too so I can see if my mother is the same size and likes the style to make a skirt for her too. I know she'll want hers shorter than mine but I'm just worried about the waist. I found that gallon Ziploc fit most everything. The only time that will get tricky is for the Feliz dress since I want to use embellishments and won't know what I want until I am sewing.


----------



## goteamwood

Sarah_Rose said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I've been lurking here for YEARS and enjoying everyone's wonderful customs, and other sewing projects.    I started sewing about a year ago, because of some of the lovely things I've seen on this thread, and I wanted to create my own cute things for my own kids.  I wanted to share my first Disney project with you guys, since I've taken so much inspiration from you guys over the years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a mei tai baby carrier with Minnie Mouse ears on the "sleep hood" (used to keep baby's head from flopping around if they fall asleep) for our WDW trip in February.  I have a few carriers and wraps already, but I wanted a cute Disney baby carrier to carry my DD around in, but nothing was calling to me, so I designed my own off of another mei tai that I have.
> 
> Thanks so much for looking!  I've loved looking at everyone's projects so much!


That is OUTRAGEOUSLY CUTE! I love it. We had the Ergo carriers (still have them, just don't use them since my now-3-year-olds insist on running in opposite directions and can't stand being tied down.) and would have never thought to make my own. The ears are adorable. Funny, I was just going to post a question if anyone had ever added ears to a hoodie, I am planning to give it a whirl with a couple of fleece sweatshirts and was going to solicit advice. You did a great job! The baby is pretty cute too. 



pyrxtc said:


> I like putting the fabric together, I hate the cutting part. I am trying something different and trying to get everything I know I have picked out cut so I can just sew when I want to sew and not have to get everything out and iron and cut and blech ... !!! It's my plan to cut more tomorrow so I can start on my shirts on Monday for my trip and maybe have my skirt done too so I can see if my mother is the same size and likes the style to make a skirt for her too. I know she'll want hers shorter than mine but I'm just worried about the waist. I found that gallon Ziploc fit most everything. The only time that will get tricky is for the Feliz dress since I want to use embellishments and won't know what I want until I am sewing.


I use ziplocs too, it helps me stay organized, well, more organized.

I feel like I have lost a week, or more, of my life. I was SO sick for literally a week after we got back, and I am just now getting back to normal. I still have a lingering cough. In all, I had a tummy bug, a bout with flu-like symptoms, and a terrible chest cough. Hubby and both kids got the tummy bug so I had to deal with all 3 of them puking over the course of two days. It was pretty awful. They all three bounced back like nothing happend though, of course. 

Here is my latest project, I bought this fabric a while ago, maybe a couple of months, with the intention of making shirts for my kids' playmates who have a birthday this weekend, they are boy/girl twins and turning 3, they are only a couple weeks younger than my duo. They have a camping themed party Saturday, so I made these camp shirts. They are the Fishsticks everyday camp shirt pattern. I think they went together OK, but if I use it again I will leave off the pocket, it doesn't really add much I think and the shirt is so narrow that I feel like it takes up 1/2 of the shirt. I am glad I had the Carla C basics, I think this would have been a little confusing. The way she described measuring/calculating the button spacing I still don't understand. I sort of winged it.





The blue is the boy, the brown the girl. I had lofty aspirations of adding a ruffle to the girl shirt but I just wanted to be done. I figure a camp shirt should be sort of tomboyish, which this little girl is anyway. You will have to excuse the crummy photos, my good camera was broken 1/2 way through our Disney trip by one of my charming little birthday boys, and the lighting in my sewing room is terrible. 

I have also managed to cut fabric for two different quilts for Christmas gifts, cut out 5 of the Carla C raglan hoodies from Fleece remnants, two for each of my boys and one for my nephew. And I signed up to do two shirts for the big give so I need to get cracking on those. Somehow my to-do list didn't get any shorter even though we are back from our trip. I also want to make a bowling shirt for my nephew for Christmas and matchy PJ pants for everyone for Christmas eve. My brother, nephew and mom are supposed to be coming from Colorado for Christmas, but now my mom might not be able to because she is having surgery next week.


----------



## pyrxtc

Sarah_Rose said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I've been lurking here for YEARS and enjoying everyone's wonderful customs, and other sewing projects.    I started sewing about a year ago, because of some of the lovely things I've seen on this thread, and I wanted to create my own cute things for my own kids.  I wanted to share my first Disney project with you guys, since I've taken so much inspiration from you guys over the years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a mei tai baby carrier with Minnie Mouse ears on the "sleep hood" (used to keep baby's head from flopping around if they fall asleep) for our WDW trip in February.  I have a few carriers and wraps already, but I wanted a cute Disney baby carrier to carry my DD around in, but nothing was calling to me, so I designed my own off of another mei tai that I have.
> 
> Thanks so much for looking!  I've loved looking at everyone's projects so much!



Very Cool !! I love how it looks and can't wait to see what else you've done. You are very brave for making a baby carrier. I don't know if I trust my sewing enough to hold up something so precious. maybe by the time my sister has her's I will. Where did you get the pattern for the basic part of it ?


----------



## PurpleEars

disneychic2 said:


> Everything looks wonderful! So sorry the mandarine collar shirt is too short. You did a beautiful job on it. I hope you can work something out so you can wear it. I would love to get those oven mitts in a gift exchange! So many times you get such lame gifts that you have no use for. Thanks for sharing!



Thanks. I guess I will find out what I get in the gift exchange in a week.



ivey_family said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I need some honest opinions.  This is my Snow White skirt that I'm working on.  The bottom will be a wide red band like the yoke.  The back is the same.  Is this just too loud or silly for an adult woman to wear?  Can you think of anything I could do to embellish it to polish the look a little bit?  I will topstitch each seam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> C.



I like it the way it is, but then again, I wear Disney customs to work, so I am probably not the most reliable judge on this.



pyrxtc said:


> I am prepping for next week when I bring my machine to my Dad's and get some sewing done there.
> I have 8 things cut and ready to sew. I need a few notions but other than that, they are completely ready.
> A tote for the teacher and 2 shirts and a skirt for me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slippers for me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also some mittens for me out of sherpa backed suede.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a vintage jumper and top and a Feliz dress cut out and ready to be sewn. I am trying to do stuff for me since I have no little girl to try these dresses out on and am getting frustrated with making all this stuff and it never seeing the light of day. I have had to alter every pattern I have cut out to fit me. The tops all go from a 22 on the bust to and 18 on the hips. I also added an extra inch to the bust on one in length to cover my bust better. I made a muslin out of both tops already after alterations and they came out fitting perfectly. I also altered the tunic (dress pattern) so that there was no zipper in the back but I moved it to up a side seam so I could get it on over my bust. One of the shirts will be Mickey/bowling type shirt inspired and the other is Asian inspired and I will wear it on my trip in a few weeks. I will wear it to Epcot for the member mixer. My Mickey one I am hoping to wear to MK to visit Fantasyland.



Looks like you have your projects all sorted out and ready to go. I am never that organized!



smile5sunshine said:


> Hurray for being famous!
> 
> I think that if you added some bias tape to the sleeve hems as well in the same color as the contrast band/ruffle that it would make the shirt look like it was INTENDED to be that way.
> 
> Sunshine



Thanks. I like the bias tape idea. I will have to play with the idea and see how I can make it work.



dianemom2 said:


> Have fun at your gift exchange and I hope you get back something as lovely as those oven mitts that you made.
> 
> I saw your review right on the front page of YCMT!



Thanks. I will share what I get in the gift exchange next week.



Sarah_Rose said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I've been lurking here for YEARS and enjoying everyone's wonderful customs, and other sewing projects.    I started sewing about a year ago, because of some of the lovely things I've seen on this thread, and I wanted to create my own cute things for my own kids.  I wanted to share my first Disney project with you guys, since I've taken so much inspiration from you guys over the years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a mei tai baby carrier with Minnie Mouse ears on the "sleep hood" (used to keep baby's head from flopping around if they fall asleep) for our WDW trip in February.  I have a few carriers and wraps already, but I wanted a cute Disney baby carrier to carry my DD around in, but nothing was calling to me, so I designed my own off of another mei tai that I have.
> 
> Thanks so much for looking!  I've loved looking at everyone's projects so much!



Welcome! You did a great job with the cover!



goteamwood said:


> I feel like I have lost a week, or more, of my life. I was SO sick for literally a week after we got back, and I am just now getting back to normal. I still have a lingering cough. In all, I had a tummy bug, a bout with flu-like symptoms, and a terrible chest cough. Hubby and both kids got the tummy bug so I had to deal with all 3 of them puking over the course of two days. It was pretty awful. They all three bounced back like nothing happend though, of course.
> 
> Here is my latest project, I bought this fabric a while ago, maybe a couple of months, with the intention of making shirts for my kids' playmates who have a birthday this weekend, they are boy/girl twins and turning 3, they are only a couple weeks younger than my duo. They have a camping themed party Saturday, so I made these camp shirts. They are the Fishsticks everyday camp shirt pattern. I think they went together OK, but if I use it again I will leave off the pocket, it doesn't really add much I think and the shirt is so narrow that I feel like it takes up 1/2 of the shirt. I am glad I had the Carla C basics, I think this would have been a little confusing. The way she described measuring/calculating the button spacing I still don't understand. I sort of winged it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blue is the boy, the brown the girl. I had lofty aspirations of adding a ruffle to the girl shirt but I just wanted to be done. I figure a camp shirt should be sort of tomboyish, which this little girl is anyway. You will have to excuse the crummy photos, my good camera was broken 1/2 way through our Disney trip by one of my charming little birthday boys, and the lighting in my sewing room is terrible.
> 
> I have also managed to cut fabric for two different quilts for Christmas gifts, cut out 5 of the Carla C raglan hoodies from Fleece remnants, two for each of my boys and one for my nephew. And I signed up to do two shirts for the big give so I need to get cracking on those. Somehow my to-do list didn't get any shorter even though we are back from our trip. I also want to make a bowling shirt for my nephew for Christmas and matchy PJ pants for everyone for Christmas eve. My brother, nephew and mom are supposed to be coming from Colorado for Christmas, but now my mom might not be able to because she is having surgery next week.



I am sorry to hear that it is taking you a long time to recover. Your project looks great. I hope your mom will recover from her surgery quickly.


----------



## disneychic2

ivey_family said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I need some honest opinions.  This is my Snow White skirt that I'm working on.  The bottom will be a wide red band like the yoke.  The back is the same.  Is this just too loud or silly for an adult woman to wear?  Can you think of anything I could do to embellish it to polish the look a little bit?  I will topstitch each seam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in a full-on panic to get a few more things done since it looks like it will be cold!  *goteamwood* - I hope you won't mind if I case your opposite colors easyfit pants idea!  I made Christmas Mickey shorts for the boys, but I really don't think we're going to be wearing shorts very often.  (I hope I'm wrong, but better safe than sorry!)
> 
> Thank you!
> C.



I was going to suggest exactly what Sunny suggested: eliminate the yellow. But either way, at Disney, it would be fine. You're doing a great job on it!  I hope the weather is good enough for shorts at least part of the time! We're leaving in 13 days and I'm packing twice as much as usual since the weather is so unpredictable. I'll be looking for your skirt while we're there and will say hello if I spot you!



pyrxtc said:


> I think it will be fine for Disney. Not like you are wearing it to the office.
> 
> I am prepping for next week when I bring my machine to my Dad's and get some sewing done there.
> I have 8 things cut and ready to sew. I need a few notions but other than that, they are completely ready.
> A tote for the teacher and 2 shirts and a skirt for me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slippers for me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also some mittens for me out of sherpa backed suede.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a vintage jumper and top and a Feliz dress cut out and ready to be sewn. I am trying to do stuff for me since I have no little girl to try these dresses out on and am getting frustrated with making all this stuff and it never seeing the light of day. I have had to alter every pattern I have cut out to fit me. The tops all go from a 22 on the bust to and 18 on the hips. I also added an extra inch to the bust on one in length to cover my bust better. I made a muslin out of both tops already after alterations and they came out fitting perfectly. I also altered the tunic (dress pattern) so that there was no zipper in the back but I moved it to up a side seam so I could get it on over my bust. One of the shirts will be Mickey/bowling type shirt inspired and the other is Asian inspired and I will wear it on my trip in a few weeks. I will wear it to Epcot for the member mixer. My Mickey one I am hoping to wear to MK to visit Fantasyland.



Wow! You have a lot of projects! But, you're right, once you cut things out, the actual sewing goes fairly quickly. I enjoy each phase of the project I guess. It certainly is more fun to sew, but I like to cut it out too. I know, I'm a little strange. Good luck getting everything done!



Sarah_Rose said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I've been lurking here for YEARS and enjoying everyone's wonderful customs, and other sewing projects.    I started sewing about a year ago, because of some of the lovely things I've seen on this thread, and I wanted to create my own cute things for my own kids.  I wanted to share my first Disney project with you guys, since I've taken so much inspiration from you guys over the years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a mei tai baby carrier with Minnie Mouse ears on the "sleep hood" (used to keep baby's head from flopping around if they fall asleep) for our WDW trip in February.  I have a few carriers and wraps already, but I wanted a cute Disney baby carrier to carry my DD around in, but nothing was calling to me, so I designed my own off of another mei tai that I have.
> 
> Thanks so much for looking!  I've loved looking at everyone's projects so much!



Okay, seriously cute!! And the carrier isn't bad either! What a great idea, and you did a wonderful job! Thanks for sharing.



goteamwood said:


> I feel like I have lost a week, or more, of my life. I was SO sick for literally a week after we got back, and I am just now getting back to normal. I still have a lingering cough. In all, I had a tummy bug, a bout with flu-like symptoms, and a terrible chest cough. Hubby and both kids got the tummy bug so I had to deal with all 3 of them puking over the course of two days. It was pretty awful. They all three bounced back like nothing happend though, of course.
> 
> Here is my latest project, I bought this fabric a while ago, maybe a couple of months, with the intention of making shirts for my kids' playmates who have a birthday this weekend, they are boy/girl twins and turning 3, they are only a couple weeks younger than my duo. They have a camping themed party Saturday, so I made these camp shirts. They are the Fishsticks everyday camp shirt pattern. I think they went together OK, but if I use it again I will leave off the pocket, it doesn't really add much I think and the shirt is so narrow that I feel like it takes up 1/2 of the shirt. I am glad I had the Carla C basics, I think this would have been a little confusing. The way she described measuring/calculating the button spacing I still don't understand. I sort of winged it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blue is the boy, the brown the girl. I had lofty aspirations of adding a ruffle to the girl shirt but I just wanted to be done. I figure a camp shirt should be sort of tomboyish, which this little girl is anyway. You will have to excuse the crummy photos, my good camera was broken 1/2 way through our Disney trip by one of my charming little birthday boys, and the lighting in my sewing room is terrible.
> 
> I have also managed to cut fabric for two different quilts for Christmas gifts, cut out 5 of the Carla C raglan hoodies from Fleece remnants, two for each of my boys and one for my nephew. And I signed up to do two shirts for the big give so I need to get cracking on those. Somehow my to-do list didn't get any shorter even though we are back from our trip. I also want to make a bowling shirt for my nephew for Christmas and matchy PJ pants for everyone for Christmas eve. My brother, nephew and mom are supposed to be coming from Colorado for Christmas, but now my mom might not be able to because she is having surgery next week.



I'm glad you are finally starting to feel better. My last bout with bronchitis seemed to go forever! It's not fun being sick for so long, and having to care for others in the midst of it is the pits! You poor thing. Hopefully you'll get stronger each day. I found the worst thing was being so tired for so long. Be better!

Love the shirts! You did a really nice job on them. I agree with you're thoughts on the pocket. Sounds like you're going to be pretty busy between now and Christmas! Good luck and have fun with all your projects.


----------



## DMGeurts

Sarah_Rose said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I've been lurking here for YEARS and enjoying everyone's wonderful customs, and other sewing projects.    I started sewing about a year ago, because of some of the lovely things I've seen on this thread, and I wanted to create my own cute things for my own kids.  I wanted to share my first Disney project with you guys, since I've taken so much inspiration from you guys over the years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a mei tai baby carrier with Minnie Mouse ears on the "sleep hood" (used to keep baby's head from flopping around if they fall asleep) for our WDW trip in February.  I have a few carriers and wraps already, but I wanted a cute Disney baby carrier to carry my DD around in, but nothing was calling to me, so I designed my own off of another mei tai that I have.
> 
> Thanks so much for looking!  I've loved looking at everyone's projects so much!



This turned out so awesome!  I am sure you will have many people approaching your in WDW and wondering where you found it!    I know this is totally dorky of me, but I love how the Minnie ears show whether the hood is on the baby or off.  So sweet.  And of course, your dd is just precious!  



goteamwood said:


>



I am glad you are starting to feel better.  And I think the camp shirts turned out great - I see what you mean about the pocket though.  I bet the kids will love them!  

D~


----------



## love to stitch

Sarah_Rose said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I've been lurking here for YEARS and enjoying everyone's wonderful customs, and other sewing projects.    I started sewing about a year ago, because of some of the lovely things I've seen on this thread, and I wanted to create my own cute things for my own kids.  I wanted to share my first Disney project with you guys, since I've taken so much inspiration from you guys over the years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a mei tai baby carrier with Minnie Mouse ears on the "sleep hood" (used to keep baby's head from flopping around if they fall asleep) for our WDW trip in February.  I have a few carriers and wraps already, but I wanted a cute Disney baby carrier to carry my DD around in, but nothing was calling to me, so I designed my own off of another mei tai that I have.
> 
> Thanks so much for looking!  I've loved looking at everyone's projects so much!



That is an adorable carrier and baby.



goteamwood said:


> That is OUTRAGEOUSLY CUTE! I love it. We had the Ergo carriers (still have them, just don't use them since my now-3-year-olds insist on running in opposite directions and can't stand being tied down.) and would have never thought to make my own. The ears are adorable. Funny, I was just going to post a question if anyone had ever added ears to a hoodie, I am planning to give it a whirl with a couple of fleece sweatshirts and was going to solicit advice. You did a great job! The baby is pretty cute too.
> 
> 
> I use ziplocs too, it helps me stay organized, well, more organized.
> 
> I feel like I have lost a week, or more, of my life. I was SO sick for literally a week after we got back, and I am just now getting back to normal. I still have a lingering cough. In all, I had a tummy bug, a bout with flu-like symptoms, and a terrible chest cough. Hubby and both kids got the tummy bug so I had to deal with all 3 of them puking over the course of two days. It was pretty awful. They all three bounced back like nothing happend though, of course.
> 
> Here is my latest project, I bought this fabric a while ago, maybe a couple of months, with the intention of making shirts for my kids' playmates who have a birthday this weekend, they are boy/girl twins and turning 3, they are only a couple weeks younger than my duo. They have a camping themed party Saturday, so I made these camp shirts. They are the Fishsticks everyday camp shirt pattern. I think they went together OK, but if I use it again I will leave off the pocket, it doesn't really add much I think and the shirt is so narrow that I feel like it takes up 1/2 of the shirt. I am glad I had the Carla C basics, I think this would have been a little confusing. The way she described measuring/calculating the button spacing I still don't understand. I sort of winged it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blue is the boy, the brown the girl. I had lofty aspirations of adding a ruffle to the girl shirt but I just wanted to be done. I figure a camp shirt should be sort of tomboyish, which this little girl is anyway. You will have to excuse the crummy photos, my good camera was broken 1/2 way through our Disney trip by one of my charming little birthday boys, and the lighting in my sewing room is terrible.
> 
> I have also managed to cut fabric for two different quilts for Christmas gifts, cut out 5 of the Carla C raglan hoodies from Fleece remnants, two for each of my boys and one for my nephew. And I signed up to do two shirts for the big give so I need to get cracking on those. Somehow my to-do list didn't get any shorter even though we are back from our trip. I also want to make a bowling shirt for my nephew for Christmas and matchy PJ pants for everyone for Christmas eve. My brother, nephew and mom are supposed to be coming from Colorado for Christmas, but now my mom might not be able to because she is having surgery next week.



Those are great shirts.


----------



## dianemom2

Sarah_Rose said:


> Hey there!


Just adorable!  And the baby carrier is great too!   So creative the way you made the mouse ears and the bow.  Welcome to the group and please share more things you've made!



pyrxtc said:


> I like putting the fabric together, I hate the cutting part. I am trying something different and trying to get everything I know I have picked out cut so I can just sew when I want to sew and not have to get everything out and iron and cut and blech ... !!! It's my plan to cut more tomorrow so I can start on my shirts on Monday for my trip and maybe have my skirt done too so I can see if my mother is the same size and likes the style to make a skirt for her too. I know she'll want hers shorter than mine but I'm just worried about the waist. I found that gallon Ziploc fit most everything. The only time that will get tricky is for the Feliz dress since I want to use embellishments and won't know what I want until I am sewing.


It sounds like you will be ready to sew, sew, sew once you get there!



goteamwood said:


> I think they went together OK, but if I use it again I will leave off the pocket, it doesn't really add much I think and the shirt is so narrow that I feel like it takes up 1/2 of the shirt. I am glad I had the Carla C basics, I think this would have been a little confusing. The way she described measuring/calculating the button spacing I still don't understand. I sort of winged it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also managed to cut fabric for two different quilts for Christmas gifts, cut out 5 of the Carla C raglan hoodies from Fleece remnants, two for each of my boys and one for my nephew. And I signed up to do two shirts for the big give so I need to get cracking on those. Somehow my to-do list didn't get any shorter even though we are back from our trip. I also want to make a bowling shirt for my nephew for Christmas and matchy PJ pants for everyone for Christmas eve.


I am glad that you are finally starting to feel better.  It has been a long road for you since your trip.  I hope that your mom's surgery goes will and that she can join you for Christmas.  The camp shirts turned out great.  I do agree that the pocket doesn't seem necessary and kind of takes away from the shirt on such a small size shirt.  I think if it were a bigger shirt, it would be cute though.  It sounds like you have a lot to do between now and Christmas.  But you seem to be a fast sewer so I'm sure you will get it all done.

This week I made pool robes.  Somebody posted a link to a free tutorial over the summer and it has been on my mind to make them since then.  I am very happy with how they turned out.  I alter the directions on the tutorial just slightly because I thought she cut too much off the sides of the towels and left the arm openings a but too small.


----------



## goteamwood

dianemom2 said:
			
		

> Just adorable!  And the baby carrier is great too!   So creative the way you made the mouse ears and the bow.  Welcome to the group and please share more things you've made!
> 
> It sounds like you will be ready to sew, sew, sew once you get there!
> 
> I am glad that you are finally starting to feel better.  It has been a long road for you since your trip.  I hope that your mom's surgery goes will and that she can join you for Christmas.  The camp shirts turned out great.  I do agree that the pocket doesn't seem necessary and kind of takes away from the shirt on such a small size shirt.  I think if it were a bigger shirt, it would be cute though.  It sounds like you have a lot to do between now and Christmas.  But you seem to be a fast sewer so I'm sure you will get it all done.
> 
> This week I made pool robes.  Somebody posted a link to a free tutorial over the summer and it has been on my mind to make them since then.  I am very happy with how they turned out.  I alter the directions on the tutorial just slightly because I thought she cut too much off the sides of the towels and left the arm openings a but too small.



Those pool robes are really cute. I love the snorkel Mickey and Minnie. I got those designs to make pool bags for my kids swim lessons and now we are on hiatus until spring and I never got around to it. I might have to steal the idea and make pool robes too. Are they just cut from a beach towel?


----------



## disneychic2

dianemom2 said:


> This week I made pool robes.  Somebody posted a link to a free tutorial over the summer and it has been on my mind to make them since then.  I am very happy with how they turned out.  I alter the directions on the tutorial just slightly because I thought she cut too much off the sides of the towels and left the arm openings a but too small.



Those robes are stinkin cute! Great job. I love the snorkel Minnie and Mickey!

I just got back from JoAnn's and found this Christmas fabric. I had never seen it before, so not sure if it's new. New to me, though, and at 65% off all Christmas fabric, I snagged a few yards.


----------



## sewmess

disneychic2 said:


> I just got back from JoAnn's and found this Christmas fabric. I had never seen it before, so not sure if it's new. New to me, though, and at 65% off all Christmas fabric, I snagged a few yards.



AAAAAHHH - I'm trying to be super good and work from my stash (especially Disney related because I don't really have a good reason to buy more Mickey fabric) and then you go and show this! 

Oh well, I'll just have to work on my will power. 

I'm posting and running, but I love all the great items people posted!!  Robes, carriers, shirts and all!!


----------



## goteamwood

disneychic2 said:


> Those robes are stinkin cute! Great job. I love the snorkel Minnie and Mickey!
> 
> I just got back from JoAnn's and found this Christmas fabric. I had never seen it before, so not sure if it's new. New to me, though, and at 65% off all Christmas fabric, I snagged a few yards.



Darn you! I was just there yesterday and did not see this. Nor do I need it. But I *need* it if you know what I mean... it's a real problem. The licensed stuff was all 50% off so I did splurge on some Buzz and Woody flannel to make either PJ pants or pillowcases or maybe both for my kiddos. And I scored big in the remnants and got a couple licensed remnants that were 50% off 50% off so that was good. Hooray for remnants. I do need a little more fleece, which I usually try to score in the remnants too, so maybe I will just need to swing by there...


----------



## pyrxtc

disneychic2 said:


> I just got back from JoAnn's and found this Christmas fabric. I had never seen it before, so not sure if it's new. New to me, though, and at 65% off all Christmas fabric, I snagged a few yards.



Got some of that a few weeks ago, 3 yards I think. I'm not sure what I'll be doing with it but I might pair it with some of last year's design that I got over the summer. Crossing my fingers I can be good tomorrow when I go to the fabric store for notions and no fabric.


----------



## PurpleEars

dianemom2 said:


> This week I made pool robes.  Somebody posted a link to a free tutorial over the summer and it has been on my mind to make them since then.  I am very happy with how they turned out.  I alter the directions on the tutorial just slightly because I thought she cut too much off the sides of the towels and left the arm openings a but too small.



The pool robes are cute! Great job!



disneychic2 said:


> I just got back from JoAnn's and found this Christmas fabric. I had never seen it before, so not sure if it's new. New to me, though, and at 65% off all Christmas fabric, I snagged a few yards.



That is cute fabric! I can't wait to see what you'll make with it.


----------



## dianemom2

goteamwood said:


> Those pool robes are really cute. I love the snorkel Mickey and Minnie. I got those designs to make pool bags for my kids swim lessons and now we are on hiatus until spring and I never got around to it. I might have to steal the idea and make pool robes too. Are they just cut from a beach towel?



The snorkel designs are very cute.  They would make really cute designs on a pool bag too.  They are cut from a bath towel.  I looked for bath towels that didn't have the ribbed section.  I found these at K-mart.  They are not super duper thick which made them nicer to sew with.  And as a nice bonus they were on sale for $2.75 per towel.  You can't beat that price!  Here is a link to the directions:
http://www.sewmamasew.com/store/media/blog/childspoolrobe.pdf

I mostly followed their directions but I did change the measurements for the sleeves.  I cut them so that they would be looser in the width so that they could wear them for longer.  These should last them a couple of  years.


----------



## miprender

STOP Posting all that cute Mickey fabric. Even though I have both of those it makes me want to go and get some more




ivey_family said:


> I'm almost finished with one set of outfits.  We'll wear these at DHS the day we're staying for the Osborne Lights and at MK for MVMCP, minus dd's outfit.  She'll wear her Feliz dress to the party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My skirt.  Like with my Peter Pan skirt, it has a silk lining and side zipper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Carrie everything looks amazing!



peachygreen said:


> With 4 day to go before we leave - I actually finished everything on my list!  I counted it up last night when I was done.  This is a 9 day trip.  I made 11 dresses, 9 skirts and 19 tee-shirts.  1 dress and 1 skirt are for my neice.  3 Tees are for my nephew.  2 tees are for my neice and 2 tees (1 each) for the older neices.  The rest for my 2 girls.
> 
> Here is the stash laid out last night on the bed.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6255 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> I can't wait for Thursday!



I hope you are having a magical time!



babynala said:


> Plus, what if you use your fabric and then come up with a brilliant use for that same fabric and now you don't have it anymore!  OK, I have a problem too.



Welcome to the club ----> FHA (Fabric Hoarders Anonymous) 




jacquelynbiehl said:


> Hi, I have been lurking and reading this thread for ages. I'm finally ready to come out of hiding.  I am currently making over my work space and just ordered the brother cs6000 that gets such good reviews.  Can I post a picture of my craft room when I get it ready?  I would love to show it off to somebody, and we don't really have any friends or family closeby.  (My husband is in the marine corp.). My first project is actually going to be curtains for our kitchen so not disney.  But I would still like to post a pic anyway if that's ok.  Everyone here has inspired me to get going on learning to sew and it is a goal I have had for a looong time, so thank you!!  I know I will never be able to keep up with the flow of conversation bc you all move way to fast for me.  But I thought i would introduce myself anyway and jump right in.



 And please do post pictures... we love pictures!!!



nowellsl said:


> I've never seen a more friendly, helpful, encouraging group of people anywhere on the DIS!!  The Disboutiquers rock







ivey_family said:


> Here's last night's work:
> 
> Dh and the boys will wear these while dd wears her Snow White costume in MK one day and DHS another.  The boys have the logo on the front and back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Those came out great too!



4HppyCamprs said:


> I guess what I should really ask is if a machine like the pe770 that I have seen mentioned can do embroidery like what has been shown on here. That is my real question. Expense is relative and we all know from being on here there is a wide range. Anyways I really love embroidery but don't have thousands to spend and I do not understand hoop size but I do love these designs and if some of the things I have seen have been done on the pe770 that would help me know the possibilities. Thanks!



I just recently upgraded to a 6x10 hoop but everything I made the past two years was done on a PE770



nowellsl said:


> I can't take the credit the credit for this ....  I bought this panel on Etsy (someone on this thread posted about it)
> 
> and a friend of mine at work made me this wall hanging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She did a great job on it!  I plan on hanging it on the wall in my spare bedroom/sewing room when ever I finally get my DD to clear out all her stuff.  She moved out 2 years ago and hasn't made much progress



Love that. I reminds me of WL ♥!



disneychic2 said:


> I finished one of the Christmas skirts this afternoon and am almost finished with the second one.



Pretty!



PurpleEars said:


> The first project was a T-shirt made using the Easy Cap Sleeve Tee pattern from youcanmakethis. It ended up being too big. The next time I will just use my size from off the rack T-shirts. I decided to add the embroidery just for the fun of it. It also shows what a 4x4 embroidery would look like on an adult sized top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you may recall that I talked about making something for Chinese New Year last year. I finally found a pattern that could work. I am not entirely happy with how this turned out but I suppose it will do for 1 day a year. The top is too short and my mid-section shows if I am not being careful. I had the fabric for a long time and I finally worked up the courage to cut into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking



Everything is cute. I love your Chinese New Year shirt.

How was the pattern for the capsleeve tshirt? 



tricia said:


> When I went on my Honeymoon I left my mom with the spare key to my DH's apartment. (the one I would be living in starting as soon as I got back)  When we returned from Disney (where else?) all of my stuff had been packed and brought from my mom's place to the apartment.  She then told DH that it was a Final Sale and there would be no returns or exchanges on me, lol.



 

And Diane that sounds like my mom. I have been married for 16 years and she keeps bringing stuff to my house every once in a while. And stuff she doesn't want she now gives to the kids



Sarah_Rose said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I've been lurking here for YEARS and enjoying everyone's wonderful customs, and other sewing projects.    I started sewing about a year ago, because of some of the lovely things I've seen on this thread, and I wanted to create my own cute things for my own kids.  I wanted to share my first Disney project with you guys, since I've taken so much inspiration from you guys over the years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for looking!  I've loved looking at everyone's projects so much!



Love the carrier! I just love pink polka dots.... reminds me of Minnie ♥



goteamwood said:


> I feel like I have lost a week, or more, of my life. I was SO sick for literally a week after we got back, and I am just now getting back to normal. I still have a lingering cough. In all, I had a tummy bug, a bout with flu-like symptoms, and a terrible chest cough. Hubby and both kids got the tummy bug so I had to deal with all 3 of them puking over the course of two days. It was pretty awful. They all three bounced back like nothing happened though, of course.
> 
> Here is my latest project, I bought this fabric a while ago, maybe a couple of months, with the intention of making shirts for my kids' playmates who have a birthday this weekend, they are boy/girl twins and turning 3, they are only a couple weeks younger than my duo. They have a camping themed party Saturday, so I made these camp shirts. They are the Fishsticks everyday camp shirt pattern. I think they went together OK, but if I use it again I will leave off the pocket, it doesn't really add much I think and the shirt is so narrow that I feel like it takes up 1/2 of the shirt. I am glad I had the Carla C basics, I think this would have been a little confusing. The way she described measuring/calculating the button spacing I still don't understand. I sort of winged it.



Cute shirts... and glad you are finally feeling better.



dianemom2 said:


> This week I made pool robes.  Somebody posted a link to a free tutorial over the summer and it has been on my mind to make them since then.  I am very happy with how they turned out.  I alter the directions on the tutorial just slightly because I thought she cut too much off the sides of the towels and left the arm openings a but too small.



Those are adorable!



dianemom2 said:


> The snorkel designs are very cute.  They would make really cute designs on a pool bag too.  They are cut from a bath towel.  I looked for bath towels that didn't have the ribbed section.  I found these at K-mart.  They are not super duper thick which made them nicer to sew with.  And as a nice bonus they were on sale for $2.75 per towel.  You can't beat that price!  Here is a link to the directions:
> http://www.sewmamasew.com/store/media/blog/childspoolrobe.pdf
> 
> I mostly followed their directions but I did change the measurements for the sleeves.  I cut them so that they would be looser in the width so that they could wear them for longer.  These should last them a couple of  years.



Thanks for the link. I have been wanting to make something for the boys since I can only find girl stuff at the stores.


----------



## miprender

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> 
> I know you arent all on facebook, but I wanted to ask if there was anyone who would specifically pray at 1pm eastern time for my cousin Steve Piasecki. He was diagnosed with esophogeal cancer on Friday and is having a PET scan tomorrow which will tell us how far it has spread. I  was hoping that we could unite together in prayer for just a few moments that Steve and his wife Sue and their 6 kids would feel peace and acceptance of whatever is in store for our family. When we were over the other night (when they told us) he was trying to keep himself from thinking the worse - "I have 3 girls to walk down the aisle" - the first one this July!!!! Bekah is getting married then, Elizabeth is 10 and Hannah is 6.  Thanks friends!!



Wendy I have been following along and just wanted to let you know your family is in my prayers.


----------



## peachygreen

Having fun at Disney - Wanted to show the girls in action last night at MVMCP.



. by peachygreen2010, on Flickr




IMG_6322 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr


----------



## goteamwood

peachygreen said:
			
		

> Having fun at Disney - Wanted to show the girls in action last night at MVMCP.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/54296206@N08/8193574208/
> . by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/54296206@N08/8192485725/
> IMG_6322 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr



So cute. Looks like you're having fun. The girls and their dresses are beyond adorable.


----------



## Adi12982

Sarah_Rose said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I've been lurking here for YEARS and enjoying everyone's wonderful customs, and other sewing projects.    I started sewing about a year ago, because of some of the lovely things I've seen on this thread, and I wanted to create my own cute things for my own kids.  I wanted to share my first Disney project with you guys, since I've taken so much inspiration from you guys over the years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a mei tai baby carrier with Minnie Mouse ears on the "sleep hood" (used to keep baby's head from flopping around if they fall asleep) for our WDW trip in February.  I have a few carriers and wraps already, but I wanted a cute Disney baby carrier to carry my DD around in, but nothing was calling to me, so I designed my own off of another mei tai that I have.
> 
> Thanks so much for looking!  I've loved looking at everyone's projects so much!



I LOVE LOVE LOVE this!  How much to make me a Mickey one - I need it in under two weeks, LOL - I'm only joking (well sorta, I do want one).  It is too cute!


----------



## pyrxtc

peachygreen said:


> Having fun at Disney - Wanted to show the girls in action last night at MVMCP.



The dresses look great and I love the youngest one's face in both pictures. I also like how you layered under the dresses instead of over them. Great idea !


----------



## PurpleEars

miprender said:


> How was the pattern for the capsleeve tshirt?



It was easy as promised. Like I said, it was a little big based on my measurements. I would just go with the off the rack sizing next time.



peachygreen said:


> Having fun at Disney - Wanted to show the girls in action last night at MVMCP.
> 
> 
> 
> . by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6322 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr



Looks like your family is having a great time. Thank you for sharing the pictures!


----------



## Sarah_Rose

Thanks for the welcome and all the comments, everyone!    I've been kind of intimidated to post here because y'all are so talented!!!  



goteamwood said:


> That is OUTRAGEOUSLY CUTE! I love it. We had the Ergo carriers (still have them, just don't use them since my now-3-year-olds insist on running in opposite directions and can't stand being tied down.) and would have never thought to make my own. The ears are adorable. Funny, I was just going to post a question if anyone had ever added ears to a hoodie, I am planning to give it a whirl with a couple of fleece sweatshirts and was going to solicit advice. You did a great job! The baby is pretty cute too.



I used this tutorial as a guide for my hood.  It would be a bit different as you're using a pre-made sweatshirt, but I imagine where you make the cuts would be similar.  



pyrxtc said:


> Very Cool !! I love how it looks and can't wait to see what else you've done. You are very brave for making a baby carrier. I don't know if I trust my sewing enough to hold up something so precious. maybe by the time my sister has her's I will. Where did you get the pattern for the basic part of it ?



I started with this tutorial for a DIY mei tai, and used her instructions for the basic construction of the carrier.  In fact, I used her strap and padded waist belt instructions pretty much to the letter.  I did completely change the shape of the body and just traced a carrier that I already own and love, because I already knew that the shape would work for me.    I also decided to do a hoodie style hood instead of the flat hood in the tutorial.... mostly because the ears would work better on a hoodie hood than a flat one.  

This above tutorial pattern has 3 lines of stitching and an x-box securing the shoulder straps, and 5 lines of stitching securing the waist belt - I compared my finished product with my Ergo carrier, and I believe that my DIY mei tei is actually more sturdy (larger seam allowances and more lines of stitching) than the Ergo! 



DMGeurts said:


> This turned out so awesome!  I am sure you will have many people approaching your in WDW and wondering where you found it!    I know this is totally dorky of me, but I love how the Minnie ears show whether the hood is on the baby or off.  So sweet.  And of course, your dd is just precious!



Hehe, I actually positioned the ears deliberately so that they would show off when the hood is hanging.... which I guess makes me more dorky!    My DH commented that maybe the ears should be farther back and I was like, "but then you won't be able to see them when the hood is down!!!"  



Adi12982 said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE this!  How much to make me a Mickey one - I need it in under two weeks, LOL - I'm only joking (well sorta, I do want one).  It is too cute!



Haha!  It's actually a pretty easy pattern for the carrier - the hood took me a bit of trial and error to get the ears right, but it was mostly just playing around with ear angles.  I'm sure you could put together a Mickey one in no time!


----------



## Sarah_Rose

dianemom2 said:


> The snorkel designs are very cute.  They would make really cute designs on a pool bag too.  They are cut from a bath towel.  I looked for bath towels that didn't have the ribbed section.  I found these at K-mart.  They are not super duper thick which made them nicer to sew with.  And as a nice bonus they were on sale for $2.75 per towel.  You can't beat that price!  Here is a link to the directions:
> http://www.sewmamasew.com/store/media/blog/childspoolrobe.pdf
> 
> I mostly followed their directions but I did change the measurements for the sleeves.  I cut them so that they would be looser in the width so that they could wear them for longer.  These should last them a couple of  years.



I LOVE your pool covers!  Thanks for posting the link to the pattern - I'm going to have to try making one with the adorable striped towels that I saw at Ikea!  Your embroidery is also fantastic.    I can never decide if an embroidery machine or a serger is next on my list of sewing "wants"...


----------



## VBAndrea

Since Sunshine didn't get her posting privileges revoked I am hoping you will all do the same for me.

Me update: I'm tons better and on less meds now   I even started working out again and I have to say that after two months of not doing so, it is already making me feel so much better and giving me more energy.  On the down side as I'm aging I have other issues that wake me up at night so sleep is becoming a stranger to me 

I have done little sewing.  I still haven't taken Halloween pics off my camera and the only other thing I've done is a t-shirt that is a replica of the one I did for Judy with Lady Tremaine and the Steps on it, so nothing to post right now.  But after trips to 3 different JCP's I finally have enough shirts in the right sizes and colors to get started on making 8 dog t's for dd's birthday.  I wanted to do the 7th of Dec but I think I'm going to push it off to the 14th!

We had an offer on our RI house but it was $65K less than the asking price and that was all they could afford.  The offer was also less than what we owe on the house so we countered but they couldn't afford anything more from what our realtor gathered (language barrier so not 100% sure on that).  Our new realtor is tons better than our old one though.




goteamwood said:


> Sooo...my photopass CDs came today, and will more than 800 to chose from I picked a few to share. I aimed for 4, settled for few more than that...
> (I made them smaller than usual since I already took up so much space. but if you click on them you can see them larger on flickr.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for my little Disney souvenir plague, unfortunately I am still pretty sick. I now have a horrible cough and ended up at the Doctor today because I was coughing up blood. He said it is just a virus and there's not much I can do. Thankfully my lungs were clear and Oxygen levels normal, so no pneumonia. He said it was likely the flu, which btw has been a terribly crummy way to spend the week.


I'm sorry I had to take some photos out since I'm so behind and will go over my limit, but I loved each and every one of them.  I'm so glad you posted them and I'd actually love it if you posted a few more.

I am doubly sorry that you are so sick.  



DMGeurts said:


> W
> 
> ************************************
> 
> I am so sorry - but I jsut have to share one more bag...  This bag turned out so awesome, the fabrics were perfect for it, and I just love it...  It was my first time using Fairy Frost, and that fabric is just gorgeous.  The texture of it is a bit different than what I usually use - but it really made this bag more "formal" looking?  I would never use it for all of my bags, however - I can really see certain bags taking on a whole new effect with this fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share - again.
> 
> D~



Fabulous!  I love how you did the dragon's eyes.



ivey_family said:


> I'm almost finished with one set of outfits.  We'll wear these at DHS the day we're staying for the Osborne Lights and at MK for MVMCP, minus dd's outfit.  She'll wear her Feliz dress to the party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My skirt.  Like with my Peter Pan skirt, it has a silk lining and side zipper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.


I love the Christmas outfits and your skirt is outstanding.  You really do very nice work -- all your seams are perfect!  I wish I was that careful with my sewing.



peachygreen said:


> With 4 day to go before we leave - I actually finished everything on my list!  I counted it up last night when I was done.  This is a 9 day trip.  I made 11 dresses, 9 skirts and 19 tee-shirts.  1 dress and 1 skirt are for my neice.  3 Tees are for my nephew.  2 tees are for my neice and 2 tees (1 each) for the older neices.  The rest for my 2 girls.
> 
> Here is the stash laid out last night on the bed.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6255 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> And the last 2 outfits.  My youngest sort of modeled my first Lauren Dress.  I really like how this came out with the elastic casing in the back.  She was twirlling too much so it was hard to get a good picture.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6251 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> And the girls modeled their Perry Tee's and World Skirts this morning for me.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6257 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Please forgive the mess.  I got the house straightend up today finally.
> 
> I can't wait for Thursday!


I hope we get to see tons of pics with all those outfits modeled!  Super job on getting it all done.



disneychic2 said:


> Question:: I modified Leslie's Super Full Ultra Stripwork skirt pattern so more of my fabric would show. I was wondering for those of you who have used her pattern, did you do the underskirt? Would it be horrible to just attach the ruffle to the skirt itself? Also, I like to attach the waistband then fold it over and topstitch it closed. That is not how she does hers, but do you think it would work on this type of skirt? Thanks for any help you can give me. I will post pictures when I get finished.


I see you already finished the skirt without the underlayer.  I think the underskirt just makes it poof a bit more.  I always make it with the underskirt because I also like to make the underskirt longer and peek out for contrast.  My dd will not wear a petty to poof her skirts so I try to get this "pattern" as full as I can.



jacquelynbiehl said:


> Hi, I have been lurking and reading this thread for ages. I'm finally ready to come out of hiding. I am currently making over my work space and just ordered the brother cs6000 that gets such good reviews.  Can I post a picture of my craft room when I get it ready?  I would love to show it off to somebody, and we don't really have any friends or family closeby.  (My husband is in the marine corp.). My first project is actually going to be curtains for our kitchen so not disney.  But I would still like to post a pic anyway if that's ok.  Everyone here has inspired me to get going on learning to sew and it is a goal I have had for a looong time, so thank you!!  I know I will never be able to keep up with the flow of conversation bc you all move way to fast for me.  But I thought i would introduce myself anyway and jump right in.


Welcome!  I always post pics of non-Dis items so I surely hope you post the curtains.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> 
> I know you arent all on facebook, but I wanted to ask if there was anyone who would specifically pray at 1pm eastern time for my cousin Steve Piasecki. He was diagnosed with esophogeal cancer on Friday and is having a PET scan tomorrow which will tell us how far it has spread. I  was hoping that we could unite together in prayer for just a few moments that Steve and his wife Sue and their 6 kids would feel peace and acceptance of whatever is in store for our family. When we were over the other night (when they told us) he was trying to keep himself from thinking the worse - "I have 3 girls to walk down the aisle" - the first one this July!!!! Bekah is getting married then, Elizabeth is 10 and Hannah is 6.  Thanks friends!!


Wendy, I am so sorry I missed this but please know I am keeping your cousin in my thoughts and prayers.  And you as well -- I spent the past two months with an illness that couldn't be pinpointed, but for the most part I'm doing better now.  It just pains me that you've been in distress for so long without any clear answers.



nowellsl said:


> I can't take the credit the credit for this ....  I bought this panel on Etsy (someone on this thread posted about it)
> 
> and a friend of mine at work made me this wall hanging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She did a great job on it!  I plan on hanging it on the wall in my spare bedroom/sewing room when ever I finally get my DD to clear out all her stuff.  She moved out 2 years ago and hasn't made much progress


It did turn out really nice but I personally think the dog is even nicer!  What a cutie -- a papillon? 



disneychic2 said:


> I finished one of the Christmas skirts this afternoon and am almost finished with the second one.


It turned out great and the fabric really is adorable.  My dd would love that.



PurpleEars said:


> Speaking of sharing, I have a few projects to share:
> 
> The first project was a T-shirt made using the Easy Cap Sleeve Tee pattern from youcanmakethis. It ended up being too big. The next time I will just use my size from off the rack T-shirts. I decided to add the embroidery just for the fun of it. It also shows what a 4x4 embroidery would look like on an adult sized top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you may recall that I talked about making something for Chinese New Year last year. I finally found a pattern that could work. I am not entirely happy with how this turned out but I suppose it will do for 1 day a year. The top is too short and my mid-section shows if I am not being careful. I had the fabric for a long time and I finally worked up the courage to cut into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a pair of oven mitts for my office Christmas gift exchange. The pattern is courtsey of youcanmakethis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking


I'm sa that neither shirt fits quite right because both look super nice.  I too thought of adding a band to the Chinese NY shirt.  You could likewise were a long cammi underneath that covers your tummy.  I have to do that all the time because I wear a size S in t's but they are never long enough.  If I get bigger sizes for length they are too baggy.


ivey_family said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I need some honest opinions.  This is my Snow White skirt that I'm working on.  The bottom will be a wide red band like the yoke.  The back is the same.  Is this just too loud or silly for an adult woman to wear?  Can you think of anything I could do to embellish it to polish the look a little bit?  I will topstitch each seam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in a full-on panic to get a few more things done since it looks like it will be cold!  *goteamwood* - I hope you won't mind if I case your opposite colors easyfit pants idea!  I made Christmas Mickey shorts for the boys, but I really don't think we're going to be wearing shorts very often.  (I hope I'm wrong, but better safe than sorry!)
> 
> Thank you!
> C.


First, you can wear anything to Dis so I it's acceptable as is, but I do think it would look more sophisticated with the yellow panel removed.  I think Sunshine has a keen eye for fabrics and colors.



Sarah_Rose said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I've been lurking here for YEARS and enjoying everyone's wonderful customs, and other sewing projects.   I started sewing about a year ago, because of some of the lovely things I've seen on this thread, and I wanted to create my own cute things for my own kids.  I wanted to share my first Disney project with you guys, since I've taken so much inspiration from you guys over the years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a mei tai baby carrier with Minnie Mouse ears on the "sleep hood" (used to keep baby's head from flopping around if they fall asleep) for our WDW trip in February.  I have a few carriers and wraps already, but I wanted a cute Disney baby carrier to carry my DD around in, but nothing was calling to me, so I designed my own off of another mei tai that I have.
> 
> Thanks so much for looking!  I've loved looking at everyone's projects so much!



OMG!!!!  I am in love with both your baby and the carrier.  I may steal your mouse ears idea for some sunhats for future BGs if you don't mind.



pyrxtc said:


> I like putting the fabric together, I hate the cutting part. I am trying something different and trying to get everything I know I have picked out cut so I can just sew when I want to sew and not have to get everything out and iron and cut and blech ... !!! It's my plan to cut more tomorrow so I can start on my shirts on Monday for my trip and maybe have my skirt done too so I can see if my mother is the same size and likes the style to make a skirt for her too. I know she'll want hers shorter than mine but I'm just worried about the waist. I found that gallon Ziploc fit most everything. The only time that will get tricky is for the Feliz dress since I want to use embellishments and won't know what I want until I am sewing.


FYI, they also make 2G ziplocs.  They are a little harder to find, but I know I got them at either Walmart or Target.



goteamwood said:


> Here is my latest project, I bought this fabric a while ago, maybe a couple of months, with the intention of making shirts for my kids' playmates who have a birthday this weekend, they are boy/girl twins and turning 3, they are only a couple weeks younger than my duo. They have a camping themed party Saturday, so I made these camp shirts. They are the Fishsticks everyday camp shirt pattern. I think they went together OK, but if I use it again I will leave off the pocket, it doesn't really add much I think and the shirt is so narrow that I feel like it takes up 1/2 of the shirt. I am glad I had the Carla C basics, I think this would have been a little confusing. The way she described measuring/calculating the button spacing I still don't understand. I sort of winged it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blue is the boy, the brown the girl. I had lofty aspirations of adding a ruffle to the girl shirt but I just wanted to be done. I figure a camp shirt should be sort of tomboyish, which this little girl is anyway. You will have to excuse the crummy photos, my good camera was broken 1/2 way through our Disney trip by one of my charming little birthday boys, and the lighting in my sewing room is terrible.
> 
> I have also managed to cut fabric for two different quilts for Christmas gifts, cut out 5 of the Carla C raglan hoodies from Fleece remnants, two for each of my boys and one for my nephew. And I signed up to do two shirts for the big give so I need to get cracking on those. Somehow my to-do list didn't get any shorter even though we are back from our trip. I also want to make a bowling shirt for my nephew for Christmas and matchy PJ pants for everyone for Christmas eve. My brother, nephew and mom are supposed to be coming from Colorado for Christmas, but now my mom might not be able to because she is having surgery next week.


The fabric in those is adorable!  I have to agree -- I'm not a fan of the pocket.  I would leave it off next time.



dianemom2 said:


> This week I made pool robes.  Somebody posted a link to a free tutorial over the summer and it has been on my mind to make them since then.  I am very happy with how they turned out.  I alter the directions on the tutorial just slightly because I thought she cut too much off the sides of the towels and left the arm openings a but too small.


Those are awesome Diane!  



peachygreen said:


> Having fun at Disney - Wanted to show the girls in action last night at MVMCP.
> 
> 
> 
> . by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6322 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr


Super photos -- I love the girls in those dresses!


----------



## nowellsl

VBAndrea said:


> It did turn out really nice but I personally think the dog is even nicer!  What a cutie -- a papillon?



Haha, thanks!  Actually she is a long haired chihuahua but she often gets mistaken for a papillon.  That's my baby


----------



## miprender

peachygreen said:


> Having fun at Disney - Wanted to show the girls in action last night at MVMCP.
> 
> 
> 
> . by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6322 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr



 Love seeing pictures "live" from Disney 



PurpleEars said:


> It was easy as promised. Like I said, it was a little big based on my measurements. I would just go with the off the rack sizing next time.



Good to know...



VBAndrea said:


> Since Sunshine didn't get her posting privileges revoked I am hoping you will all do the same for me.
> 
> Me update: I'm tons better and on less meds now   I even started working out again and I have to say that after two months of not doing so, it is already making me feel so much better and giving me more energy.  On the down side as I'm aging I have other issues that wake me up at night so sleep is becoming a stranger to me
> 
> I have done little sewing.  I still haven't taken Halloween pics off my camera and the only other thing I've done is a t-shirt that is a replica of the one I did for Judy with Lady Tremaine and the Steps on it, so nothing to post right now.  But after trips to 3 different JCP's I finally have enough shirts in the right sizes and colors to get started on making 8 dog t's for dd's birthday.  I wanted to do the 7th of Dec but I think I'm going to push it off to the 14th!
> 
> We had an offer on our RI house but it was $65K less than the asking price and that was all they could afford.  The offer was also less than what we owe on the house so we countered but they couldn't afford anything more from what our realtor gathered (language barrier so not 100% sure on that).  Our new realtor is tons better than our old one though.
> 
> 
> !



Glad to seeing you posting here again

But I am glad that you are starting to feel better. 
I haven't sewn anything in about a month and really need to get back into the swing of things. I need to make some Christmas PJs for everyone.


----------



## dianemom2

miprender said:


> And Diane that sounds like my mom. I have been married for 16 years and she keeps bringing stuff to my house every once in a while. And stuff she doesn't want she now gives to the kids


My mother in law is just like that. She gives all kinds of stuff she doesn't want to the kids.  When they were selling their condo in MD because they were going to live full time in FL, they kept giving all kinds of crazy stuff to the kids.  And the kids didn't want it and kept trying not to take it.  I finally told them to just take whatever Grandma gave them and we'd just donate it.  It was easier than arguing.  But what 11 year old needs a plastic salad bowl with matching tongs?????



peachygreen said:


> Having fun at Disney - Wanted to show the girls in action last night at MVMCP.
> 
> 
> 
> . by peachygreen2010, on Flickr


What a great time you must be having.  Love the girls in their dresses.  Thanks for sharing an action shot!



Sarah_Rose said:


> I LOVE your pool covers!  Thanks for posting the link to the pattern - I'm going to have to try making one with the adorable striped towels that I saw at Ikea!  Your embroidery is also fantastic.    I can never decide if an embroidery machine or a serger is next on my list of sewing "wants"...


I know what you mean about whether to get a serger or embroidery machine first.  I really wanted an embroidery machine first and since it was a much bigger expense that's what I saved for first.  Also, I found it was easier to scout on Craigslist for a used serger with the features that I wanted versus trying to find a used embroidery machine.  I love all 3 of my machines and I couldn't imagine not having them.  Don't miss out on making adorable, girly things for your little one while she will still wear them.  I went back to sewing right about the time my girls were getting too old to want to wear what I sewed!




VBAndrea said:


> Since Sunshine didn't get her posting privileges revoked I am hoping you will all do the same for me.
> 
> Me update: I'm tons better and on less meds now   I even started working out again and I have to say that after two months of not doing so, it is already making me feel so much better and giving me more energy.  On the down side as I'm aging I have other issues that wake me up at night so sleep is becoming a stranger to me
> 
> I have done little sewing.  I still haven't taken Halloween pics off my camera and the only other thing I've done is a t-shirt that is a replica of the one I did for Judy with Lady Tremaine and the Steps on it, so nothing to post right now.  But after trips to 3 different JCP's I finally have enough shirts in the right sizes and colors to get started on making 8 dog t's for dd's birthday.  I wanted to do the 7th of Dec but I think I'm going to push it off to the 14th!
> 
> We had an offer on our RI house but it was $65K less than the asking price and that was all they could afford.  The offer was also less than what we owe on the house so we countered but they couldn't afford anything more from what our realtor gathered (language barrier so not 100% sure on that).  Our new realtor is tons better than our old one though.


Andrea- so glad to see you back on here.  We've missed you!  I am so glad that you are starting to feel better.  It has been a long time that you were sick.  I am also so happy for you that you got an offer on the RI house.  Even if it didn't work out, it does mean that this realtor is working hard for you and trying to get something put together.

Sorry you had to go to so many JCP to find the t-shirts that you needed.  Did you know that if they don't have exactly what you need in the store in the right size and color, they will order to be delivered to the store with no shipping charges?  I wanted some gym shorts for my girls and they only had 2 pairs in the right sizes.  I wanted 4 pairs of the shorts so they ordered me two more and they arrived within a few days.  I can't wait to see the t-shirts you make for the birthday party.  

I just ordered 85 t-shirts for my daughters' bat mitzvah this spring.  After I put in the order my older daughter asked me why I didn't just make them myself with my embroidery machine.  I don't think that I could stay sane trying to stitch out 85 of the same t-shirt!!!


----------



## peachygreen

Today we went to Epcot.  Here are the girls modeling their outfits with the Troll in Norway




IMG_6448 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr

Thanks for all the comments about yesterday's dresses at MVMCP.  We are having lots of fun so far.


----------



## nannye

peachygreen said:


> With 4 day to go before we leave - I actually finished everything on my list!  I counted it up last night when I was done.  This is a 9 day trip.  I made 11 dresses, 9 skirts and 19 tee-shirts.  1 dress and 1 skirt are for my neice.  3 Tees are for my nephew.  2 tees are for my neice and 2 tees (1 each) for the older neices.  The rest for my 2 girls.
> 
> Here is the stash laid out last night on the bed.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6255 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> And the last 2 outfits.  My youngest sort of modeled my first Lauren Dress.  I really like how this came out with the elastic casing in the back.  She was twirlling too much so it was hard to get a good picture.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6251 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6245 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> And the girls modeled their Perry Tee's and World Skirts this morning for me.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6257 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Please forgive the mess.  I got the house straightend up today finally.
> 
> I can't wait for Thursday!



EEEEEK I hope you had a total blast! I can see the mInnie Pettiskirts in the picture!!!!!!!!!!!!! I ordered one for my V when we went and she loved it and everyone loved it! They'd never seen it before, she got SO MANY compliments on it, I'm sure you will too. And on all your customs too of course, but just had to comment on the pettiskirts. Can't wait to see a pic of them!


----------



## nannye

Okay I have a question for those with an embroidery machine and make appliquees. I do not have one so I'm not sure.  I am planning to make V a Simply Sweet dress, but I really really want to get an appliquee which I'm not sure can be done.  She is going on the Disney cruise and I want it on the chest of the simply sweet dress which I will be making. I want it to say, I'm Dreaming of Disney, with some sort of picture as well. Is this even possible to make something like this an appliquee so I can attach it to the front of the SImply Sweet dress OR does it have to be embroidered directly onto the material of the front of the dress?????

TIA!
Erin


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> Sorry you had to go to so many JCP to find the t-shirts that you needed.  Did you know that if they don't have exactly what you need in the store in the right size and color, they will order to be delivered to the store with no shipping charges?  I wanted some gym shorts for my girls and they only had 2 pairs in the right sizes.  I wanted 4 pairs of the shorts so they ordered me two more and they arrived within a few days.  I can't wait to see the t-shirts you make for the birthday party.
> 
> I just ordered 85 t-shirts for my daughters' bat mitzvah this spring.  After I put in the order my older daughter asked me why I didn't just make them myself with my embroidery machine.  I don't think that I could stay sane trying to stitch out 85 of the same t-shirt!!!


The first JCP I went to was right by my house and they had 5 out of 8 shirts.  The second was right by the kid's school so it wasn't an out of the way trip.  They had 2 and the lady did offer to order me the other one, but my sister was going to Newport News for work the next day and said she was going right by a JCP so she actually picked up the last shirt.  I wanted to do a pastel theme but could not find pastel shirts that I liked.  So I am doing a bright theme now -- I have purple, teal, lime and hot pink shirts so that will be the color scheme for the party.

85 shirts!!!!  No way could I embroider 85 of the same design!  But at least you have your table covers all done 



peachygreen said:


> Today we went to Epcot.  Here are the girls modeling their outfits with the Troll in Norway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6448 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Thanks for all the comments about yesterday's dresses at MVMCP.  We are having lots of fun so far.


That's an adorable pic!  Are you getting tons of compliments on the clothes?



nannye said:


> Okay I have a question for those with an embroidery machine and make appliquees. I do not have one so I'm not sure.  I am planning to make V a Simply Sweet dress, but I really really want to get an appliquee which I'm not sure can be done.  She is going on the Disney cruise and I want it on the chest of the simply sweet dress which I will be making. I want it to say, I'm Dreaming of Disney, with some sort of picture as well. Is this even possible to make something like this an appliquee so I can attach it to the front of the SImply Sweet dress OR does it have to be embroidered directly onto the material of the front of the dress?????
> 
> TIA!
> Erin


To put wording on the applique would have to be made as a patch with the design and wording and then sewn onto the bodice.  Sort of like how some people do the design on felt and then sew it on.  I'm personally not a fan of that look though as I really don't like the combo of felt on cotton fabric.  What you could do is get your fabric to someone who will embroider it for you and then she could do an applique with the wording on the fabric and ship it back to you and then you could assemble the dress.  You just have to make sure that someone can do the wording.  I think that would be your best bet though.  I hope what I described makes sense.

Congrats on your weight loss!  Now that I am feeling better and back to working out I should at least post my exercise on there and get my ticker updated.  I didn't lose anymore weight but I maintained while I was sick and I did a killer Jillian workout that I got from the library last night and on my el cheapo scale my weight was down -- I use my Wii fit scale for better accuracy for MFP though.


----------



## VBAndrea

Finally got Halloween Pics off my camera.  You've already seen Alexa's Macaw but here is Ben's cowboy.  He decided he didn't want a vest so all I had to make were chaps.


----------



## PurpleEars

Sarah_Rose said:


> I can never decide if an embroidery machine or a serger is next on my list of sewing "wants"...



Depends on what you do more of - a serger is fantastic if you do quite a bit of clothing. I figure you can always do applique "by hand" if you don't have an embroidery machine.



VBAndrea said:


> Me update: I'm tons better and on less meds now   I even started working out again and I have to say that after two months of not doing so, it is already making me feel so much better and giving me more energy.  On the down side as I'm aging I have other issues that wake me up at night so sleep is becoming a stranger to me
> 
> I have done little sewing.  I still haven't taken Halloween pics off my camera and the only other thing I've done is a t-shirt that is a replica of the one I did for Judy with Lady Tremaine and the Steps on it, so nothing to post right now.  But after trips to 3 different JCP's I finally have enough shirts in the right sizes and colors to get started on making 8 dog t's for dd's birthday.  I wanted to do the 7th of Dec but I think I'm going to push it off to the 14th!
> 
> We had an offer on our RI house but it was $65K less than the asking price and that was all they could afford.  The offer was also less than what we owe on the house so we countered but they couldn't afford anything more from what our realtor gathered (language barrier so not 100% sure on that).  Our new realtor is tons better than our old one though.



I am glad that you are feeling better but I hope you will be able to sleep better. I am happy to hear that there is an offer on the RI house even though it may not work out this time. At least that means the new realtor is trying hard to help you sell the house.



dianemom2 said:


> I just ordered 85 t-shirts for my daughters' bat mitzvah this spring.  After I put in the order my older daughter asked me why I didn't just make them myself with my embroidery machine.  I don't think that I could stay sane trying to stitch out 85 of the same t-shirt!!!



85 shirts! Yes I can understand it would be difficult to stay sane if you have to do the same embroidery 85 times!



peachygreen said:


> Today we went to Epcot.  Here are the girls modeling their outfits with the Troll in Norway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6448 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Thanks for all the comments about yesterday's dresses at MVMCP.  We are having lots of fun so far.



The outfits look great on the girls! Thanks for the live reports!



nannye said:


> Okay I have a question for those with an embroidery machine and make appliquees. I do not have one so I'm not sure.  I am planning to make V a Simply Sweet dress, but I really really want to get an appliquee which I'm not sure can be done.  She is going on the Disney cruise and I want it on the chest of the simply sweet dress which I will be making. I want it to say, I'm Dreaming of Disney, with some sort of picture as well. Is this even possible to make something like this an appliquee so I can attach it to the front of the SImply Sweet dress OR does it have to be embroidered directly onto the material of the front of the dress?????
> 
> TIA!
> Erin



You can do your design on a different piece of fabric and put it on top of the front of the dress like another applique. I hope this helps.



VBAndrea said:


> Now that I am feeling better and back to working out I should at least post my exercise on there and get my ticker updated.  I didn't lose anymore weight but I maintained while I was sick and I did a killer Jillian workout that I got from the library last night and on my el cheapo scale my weight was down -- I use my Wii fit scale for better accuracy for MFP though.



It sounds like you are getting back to the swing of things. In many ways it was great that you maintained your weight while you were sick. I hope the workout will help you have more energy and help you with achieve your goal.



VBAndrea said:


> Finally got Halloween Pics off my camera.  You've already seen Alexa's Macaw but here is Ben's cowboy.  He decided he didn't want a vest so all I had to make were chaps.



You did a great job on the Halloween outfits! Thank you for sharing the pictures. I hope they had a good Halloween.


----------



## disneychic2

peachygreen said:


> Having fun at Disney - Wanted to show the girls in action last night at MVMCP.
> 
> 
> 
> . by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6322 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr



They look adorable! Ohh, so exciting to actually finally BE there, right? Have a wonderful time and thanks for posting the pics!



VBAndrea said:


> Since Sunshine didn't get her posting privileges revoked I am hoping you will all do the same for me.
> 
> Me update: I'm tons better and on less meds now   I even started working out again and I have to say that after two months of not doing so, it is already making me feel so much better and giving me more energy.  On the down side as I'm aging I have other issues that wake me up at night so sleep is becoming a stranger to me
> 
> I have done little sewing.  I still haven't taken Halloween pics off my camera and the only other thing I've done is a t-shirt that is a replica of the one I did for Judy with Lady Tremaine and the Steps on it, so nothing to post right now.  But after trips to 3 different JCP's I finally have enough shirts in the right sizes and colors to get started on making 8 dog t's for dd's birthday.  I wanted to do the 7th of Dec but I think I'm going to push it off to the 14th!
> 
> We had an offer on our RI house but it was $65K less than the asking price and that was all they could afford.  The offer was also less than what we owe on the house so we countered but they couldn't afford anything more from what our realtor gathered (language barrier so not 100% sure on that).  Our new realtor is tons better than our old one though.



Glad you are feeling better and able to work out again. That really makes me feel better when I can get back to it after a prolonged absence! Hope your health continues to improve.

Thanks for the info about the underskirt for the stripwork skirts I made. I figured that was the idea behind it, but I do like the way they turned out. The girls will be here for Thanksgiving, so I hope to get pictures of them wearing them. When I have more time, I'll try one with the underskirt since I do like the idea of more fullness. 



peachygreen said:


> Today we went to Epcot.  Here are the girls modeling their outfits with the Troll in Norway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6448 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Thanks for all the comments about yesterday's dresses at MVMCP.  We are having lots of fun so far.



Sooo cute!! Glad you are having a great time. Hope the weather is nice for you while you're there! Keep the photos coming!



VBAndrea said:


> Finally got Halloween Pics off my camera.  You've already seen Alexa's Macaw but here is Ben's cowboy.  He decided he didn't want a vest so all I had to make were chaps.



Nice when they make our jobs easier, right? His outfit turned out great! Love getting to see another shot of the macaw too!


----------



## pyrxtc

VBAndrea said:


> Since Sunshine didn't get her posting privileges revoked I am hoping you will all do the same for me.
> 
> Me update: I'm tons better and on less meds now   I even started working out again and I have to say that after two months of not doing so, it is already making me feel so much better and giving me more energy.  On the down side as I'm aging I have other issues that wake me up at night so sleep is becoming a stranger to me
> 
> FYI, they also make 2G ziplocs.  They are a little harder to find, but I know I got them at either Walmart or Target.



Finally got Halloween Pics off my camera.  You've already seen Alexa's Macaw but here is Ben's cowboy.  He decided he didn't want a vest so all I had to make were chaps.








[/QUOTE]

They look so cute. I love the cowboy look, the chaps look great. 

I wonder if they make 2 gallon non-brand bags like that ? I buy my bags at the dollar store or wherever for someplace cheap. I have a few Ziploc that I started using before I thought of that but since they can be re-used over and over, I'm still using them. 

I have so much to sew this week and can't wait. Gonna be heading to Joann's soon to get myself a bag for my machine to make it easier to take with me.


----------



## nannye

VBAndrea said:


> The first JCP I went to was right by my house and they had 5 out of 8 shirts.  The second was right by the kid's school so it wasn't an out of the way trip.  They had 2 and the lady did offer to order me the other one, but my sister was going to Newport News for work the next day and said she was going right by a JCP so she actually picked up the last shirt.  I wanted to do a pastel theme but could not find pastel shirts that I liked.  So I am doing a bright theme now -- I have purple, teal, lime and hot pink shirts so that will be the color scheme for the party.
> 
> 85 shirts!!!!  No way could I embroider 85 of the same design!  But at least you have your table covers all done
> 
> 
> That's an adorable pic!  Are you getting tons of compliments on the clothes?
> 
> 
> To put wording on the applique would have to be made as a patch with the design and wording and then sewn onto the bodice.  Sort of like how some people do the design on felt and then sew it on.  I'm personally not a fan of that look though as I really don't like the combo of felt on cotton fabric.  What you could do is get your fabric to someone who will embroider it for you and then she could do an applique with the wording on the fabric and ship it back to you and then you could assemble the dress.  You just have to make sure that someone can do the wording.  I think that would be your best bet though.  I hope what I described makes sense.
> 
> Congrats on your weight loss!  Now that I am feeling better and back to working out I should at least post my exercise on there and get my ticker updated.  I didn't lose anymore weight but I maintained while I was sick and I did a killer Jillian workout that I got from the library last night and on my el cheapo scale my weight was down -- I use my Wii fit scale for better accuracy for MFP though.



Thanks area, that's exactly what I was thinking might be best to mail the bodice top to someone to embroider for me. If anyone is interested let me know! 

Thanks for your comments I really am trying. I don't understand tho sometimes I do everything right and I have PLENTY to loose yet it doesn't come off. week 1 went well but last week I sucked. .4 oz gone and that's it.   It was so busy and i crave popcorn with butter which is a bad thing. and hardly drank any water because I was working so much. I need to get my wii hooked up again. I haven't been working out tho, which I know will help I just haven't gotten onto the treadmill yet. 
Thanks andrea!


----------



## ivey_family

I'm sorry to have missed a bunch of stuff!  I loved the Christmas penguin skirt, Diane's beach robes and the baby carrier!



peachygreen said:


> Today we went to Epcot.  Here are the girls modeling their outfits with the Troll in Norway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6448 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Thanks for all the comments about yesterday's dresses at MVMCP.  We are having lots of fun so far.



Great pictures so far!  How is the weather??




VBAndrea said:


> Finally got Halloween Pics off my camera.  You've already seen Alexa's Macaw but here is Ben's cowboy.  He decided he didn't want a vest so all I had to make were chaps.



They both look great!  I'll bet the neighborhood was awed by Alexa's costume!

Soooo glad to hear you are finally on the mend!  And woohoo on an offer on your house!  That's a hopeful sign for more to come!


I've got 3 shirts to go, my SW skirt to finish, and some smaller things to do if I can squeeze them in.  I need to pack on Tuesday night.  I think I found cooler weather layers for everyone.  And, the trip is still a secret so dh and I are ready to burst!  We're leaving from my parents in TN next Saturday morning, but are just going to let the kids think we're going home.  Hopefully they won't realize anything's up until we drive under that sign!

Back to work!
Regards,
C.


----------



## hey_jude

nannye said:


> Thanks area, that's exactly what I was thinking might be best to mail the bodice top to someone to embroider for me. If anyone is interested let me know!



If you haven't already arranged to mail the bodice off to someone, I'm pretty close to you (just outside of London).  We could probably arrange to meet half way between (say the Woodstock service centre on the 401)  for drop off and pick up (as well as a Dismeet I guess!)

Judy


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> The first JCP I went to was right by my house and they had 5 out of 8 shirts.  The second was right by the kid's school so it wasn't an out of the way trip.  They had 2 and the lady did offer to order me the other one, but my sister was going to Newport News for work the next day and said she was going right by a JCP so she actually picked up the last shirt.  I wanted to do a pastel theme but could not find pastel shirts that I liked.  So I am doing a bright theme now -- I have purple, teal, lime and hot pink shirts so that will be the color scheme for the party.
> 
> 85 shirts!!!!  No way could I embroider 85 of the same design!  But at least you have your table covers all done


We only have one JC Penneys that is close to us.  The others are about 20 miles away.  Way too far to look for t-shirts.  Sorry that they didn't have pastels for you but the bright colors will look great too!

Yeah, 85 shirts with the same design would make me nuts.  I am doing very well in getting prepared for the bat mitzvah.  I still have 6 months to go and I have the centerpieces, tablecovers and the candlelighting board all finished.  Plus I made each of my girls tallit and kippah.  I have some small things to make but I am mostly done with the stuff that I was planning to make.



VBAndrea said:


>


They looked great!  I am sure you got lots of positive comments on the wonderful costumes.  You did a great job on the chaps.




ivey_family said:


> And, the trip is still a secret so dh and I are ready to burst!  We're leaving from my parents in TN next Saturday morning, but are just going to let the kids think we're going home.  Hopefully they won't realize anything's up until we drive under that sign!


How fun!  What a great surprise!

I finally finished the dress that I've been working on.  I altered the pattern to make it with long sleeves.  I am not sure how exact the sleeve length is because I haven't seen my niece yet and went with measurement that my SIL sent to me.  I made one dress with two pinafores so that the dress could be worn all winter long, not just for the holidays.

Here is a Chanukah dress:





And with a quick change of pinafores, it is a Goofy dress:


----------



## PurpleEars

ivey_family said:


> I've got 3 shirts to go, my SW skirt to finish, and some smaller things to do if I can squeeze them in.  I need to pack on Tuesday night.  I think I found cooler weather layers for everyone.  And, the trip is still a secret so dh and I are ready to burst!  We're leaving from my parents in TN next Saturday morning, but are just going to let the kids think we're going home.  Hopefully they won't realize anything's up until we drive under that sign!
> 
> Back to work!
> Regards,
> C.



It is so exciting that your trip is so close! What a fun plan to surprise the kids! I can't wait to hear about their reaction when they found out. Have fun!



dianemom2 said:


> Yeah, 85 shirts with the same design would make me nuts.  I am doing very well in getting prepared for the bat mitzvah.  I still have 6 months to go and I have the centerpieces, tablecovers and the candlelighting board all finished.  Plus I made each of my girls tallit and kippah.  I have some small things to make but I am mostly done with the stuff that I was planning to make.
> 
> I finally finished the dress that I've been working on.  I altered the pattern to make it with long sleeves.  I am not sure how exact the sleeve length is because I haven't seen my niece yet and went with measurement that my SIL sent to me.  I made one dress with two pinafores so that the dress could be worn all winter long, not just for the holidays.
> 
> Here is a Chanukah dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with a quick change of pinafores, it is a Goofy dress:



I wish I was as organized as you are when it comes to planning. I am sure the bat mitzvah will go very smoothly. What a smart idea to do 2 pinafores for the dress. I am sure your niece will like the dress! Great job!


----------



## peachygreen

The weather has been perfect so far.  Shorts and tee-shirts during the day.  Add a light jacket when the sun goes down and you are good to go. 

Here is today at Hollywood Studios



IMG_6530 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr

We are having lots of fun and have gotten lots of comments and compliements.


----------



## nannye

To those of you that have PE770's what is your recommendation for thread brand and prewound bobbin brands?


----------



## dianemom2

peachygreen said:


> The weather has been perfect so far.  Shorts and tee-shirts during the day.  Add a light jacket when the sun goes down and you are good to go.
> 
> Here is today at Hollywood Studios


I'm so glad for you that the weather is just right!  Thanks for another action shot.  The snowman skirts and tops look great!


----------



## disneychic2

dianemom2 said:


> I finally finished the dress that I've been working on.  I altered the pattern to make it with long sleeves.  I am not sure how exact the sleeve length is because I haven't seen my niece yet and went with measurement that my SIL sent to me.  I made one dress with two pinafores so that the dress could be worn all winter long, not just for the holidays.
> 
> Here is a Chanukah dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with a quick change of pinafores, it is a Goofy dress:



You are so clever to make two pinafores! Love the colors and I'm sure your niece will love them both! Great job Auntie!!!



ivey_family said:


> I've got 3 shirts to go, my SW skirt to finish, and some smaller things to do if I can squeeze them in.  I need to pack on Tuesday night.  I think I found cooler weather layers for everyone.  And, the trip is still a secret so dh and I are ready to burst!  We're leaving from my parents in TN next Saturday morning, but are just going to let the kids think we're going home.  Hopefully they won't realize anything's up until we drive under that sign!
> 
> Back to work!
> Regards,
> C.



That is so exciting to be surprising your kids! I'd love to see their reaction when you drive under that sign.  We'll be right behind you, getting there Wednesday morning the 28th. Hope you get everything done and have a wonderful trip!



peachygreen said:


> The weather has been perfect so far.  Shorts and tee-shirts during the day.  Add a light jacket when the sun goes down and you are good to go.
> 
> Here is today at Hollywood Studios
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6530 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> We are having lots of fun and have gotten lots of comments and compliements.



Snowmen are my thing, and I LOVE these outfits! Glad you're getting some recognition for all that hard work. As well as some outstanding photos of your little cuties! Hope the weather stays like that until we get there in 9 days. Enjoy!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!  Love all your sewing awesomeness!

I was wondering how everyone liked the new Princess Sophia?

We were going to take a little trip to Disney next week, but had to cancel it. I am so bummed, but with all that going on with Steve we knew we just wouldnt enjoy ourselves and would be wondering whats happening at home all the time wishing we could help. We also got good news that Steve's oldest son Andrew and his wife will come home for their school break in January! That made Steve and Sue so happy - its hard for Andrew and Jess to be so far away when all of this "stuff" is happening. Tomorrow Steve will have an endoscopic ultrasound that will tell us the stage of the tumor, and help them decide the course of his treatments. Still praising God that the cancer has not spread to other parts of his body. 

Also next Friday, I have to have my gallbladder out! I am super scared!!!

If anyone would like to make tie dye shirts for Shawn Brooklyn, please come on over and sign up - mom really loved them seeing them in the photobucket acct and on other kids Big Gives!!!!

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!


----------



## cogero

nannye said:


> To those of you that have PE770's what is your recommendation for thread brand and prewound bobbin brands?



I like Marathon for Thread but also use Thread Art and some Sulky.

For prewounds I can only use one brand but I can't remember it off the top of my head but Marathon doesn't carry it right now.


----------



## ivey_family

peachygreen said:


> The weather has been perfect so far.  Shorts and tee-shirts during the day.  Add a light jacket when the sun goes down and you are good to go.
> 
> Here is today at Hollywood Studios
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6530 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> We are having lots of fun and have gotten lots of comments and compliements.



Sooo glad to hear you're having fun and getting compliments on all the fun outfits!

I am just praying next week's weather will be similar!  Maybe since I bought all kinds of cold weather stuff, we won't need it, right?  Kind of like carrying an umbrella so it won't rain.  



dianemom2 said:


> Yeah, 85 shirts with the same design would make me nuts.  I am doing very well in getting prepared for the bat mitzvah.  I still have 6 months to go and I have the centerpieces, tablecovers and the candlelighting board all finished.  Plus I made each of my girls tallit and kippah.  I have some small things to make but I am mostly done with the stuff that I was planning to make.
> 
> 
> I finally finished the dress that I've been working on.  I altered the pattern to make it with long sleeves.  I am not sure how exact the sleeve length is because I haven't seen my niece yet and went with measurement that my SIL sent to me.  I made one dress with two pinafores so that the dress could be worn all winter long, not just for the holidays.
> 
> Here is a Chanukah dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with a quick change of pinafores, it is a Goofy dress:



What a clever idea for a dress!  So cute!  Is that the Meg pattern still, with long sleeves?

I didn't realize you hadn't had the bat-mitzvah yet.  I remember the table coverings and the gorgeous tallit from last year.  You definitely win the Plan Ahead award!



nannye said:


> To those of you that have PE770's what is your recommendation for thread brand and prewound bobbin brands?



I love Marathon thread, but haven't tried any pre-wounds yet.



disneychic2 said:


> That is so exciting to be surprising your kids! I'd love to see their reaction when you drive under that sign.  We'll be right behind you, getting there Wednesday morning the 28th. Hope you get everything done and have a wonderful trip!



Thank, Lois!  I hope you all have a great time, too!


So, I'm abandoning the Snow White skirt.  After putting in the zipper,  I tried it on with my navy blue SW tshirt and it just doesn't work.  The blue on the skirt just looks weird with navy and I don't want to change the shirt.  I was never completely thrilled with how it was turning out and that finally confirmed it for me.  After our trip, I'll cut off the yoke and make a skirt for dd, so at least it won't be a total loss.

I've got my last shirt almost done, so pics of another set later today.  And, I need to make a few things on felt for temporarily attaching.  The end is in sight!

Regards,
C.


----------



## dianemom2

billwendy said:


> I was wondering how everyone liked the new Princess Sophia?
> 
> 
> Also next Friday, I have to have my gallbladder out! I am super scared!!!



I didn't remember to record the new Princess Sophia show so I just set up the dvr.  Thanks for reminding me!

I am sure that the gall bladder surgery will go super smoothly.  I had mine out and compared to other stuff it was a breeze.  It should only be a couple of days before you really get back to feeling better!  It will be nice to have it over with too because then you'll be tip top shape to better to be able to help Steve and his family.



ivey_family said:


> What a clever idea for a dress!  So cute!  Is that the Meg pattern still, with long sleeves?
> 
> I didn't realize you hadn't had the bat-mitzvah yet.  I remember the table coverings and the gorgeous tallit from last year.  You definitely win the Plan Ahead award!
> 
> 
> So, I'm abandoning the Snow White skirt.  After putting in the zipper,  I tried it on with my navy blue SW tshirt and it just doesn't work.  The blue on the skirt just looks weird with navy and I don't want to change the shirt.  I was never completely thrilled with how it was turning out and that finally confirmed it for me.  After our trip, I'll cut off the yoke and make a skirt for dd, so at least it won't be a total loss.


Yes, it is the Olabelhe Meg dress.  I figured out the long sleeves myself.  I did send an email to the lady who makes the Olabelhe patterns to ask a few questions about lengthening the sleeves.  I was quite disappointed that I never heard back from her.  Once of the nice things about purchasing a pattern from a smaller business is that you should be able to communicate with the pattern designer.  Oh well.

I am definitely a planner!  It drives my friends nuts because I am always ready for things ahead of time.  One of friends teases me every January about whether I have started packing the kids summer camp clothes.  I just bought straps at the Joanns 60% off notions sale for my younger dd's bat mitzvah dress.  She picked something that is strapless but she wants me to add straps so it feels more secure.  I found these cute straps that are clear but have tiny rhinestones on them.

Sorry that  you are abandoning your SW skirt.  It looks like it was going to be cute.  But I am sure it will be a great skirt for your dd and at least it isn't a total waste.



nannye said:


> To those of you that have PE770's what is your recommendation for thread brand and prewound bobbin brands?



I have bought lots of Thread Art thread.  I just got Marathon for the first time and I like that too.  On my Ellageo I always wound my own bobbins but my new machine seems to prefer the prewound bobbins.  Chiara gave me a link to some at Sewforless.com.  They seem to work great.  Here is a link to them:
http://www.sewforless.com/item.php?item_id=7438


----------



## Nevada Jen

Love the snowmen outfits! ANd the petticoats over the same dress?  Brilliant!  I am still struggling through my wheelchair bag.  I think I bit off more than I can chew with this one!  

Totally cannot tie die but I did register for the Big Give to help out!


----------



## goteamwood

I don't know if anyone else mentioned it (I just skimmed) but lynniepinnie is having a big sale. $1 designs and codes for 25% off $10 or 50% off $20 I think. I picked up the new cuties of Alice and queen of hearts as well as Prince Charming, Milan and a couple of Misc Christmas ones. Glad to be an enabler for once rather than the enabled.


----------



## miprender

dianemom2 said:


> My mother in law is just like that. She gives all kinds of stuff she doesn't want to the kids.  When they were selling their condo in MD because they were going to live full time in FL, they kept giving all kinds of crazy stuff to the kids.  And the kids didn't want it and kept trying not to take it.  I finally told them to just take whatever Grandma gave them and we'd just donate it.  It was easier than arguing.  But what 11 year old needs a plastic salad bowl with matching tongs?????



 That's too funny but my kids would actually like that and want to keep it for something



VBAndrea said:


> Finally got Halloween Pics off my camera.  You've already seen Alexa's Macaw but here is Ben's cowboy.  He decided he didn't want a vest so all I had to make were chaps.



Great pictures



dianemom2 said:


> Here is a Chanukah dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with a quick change of pinafores, it is a Goofy dress:



This is just so adorable!



peachygreen said:


> The weather has been perfect so far.  Shorts and tee-shirts during the day.  Add a light jacket when the sun goes down and you are good to go.
> 
> Here is today at Hollywood Studios
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6530 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> We are having lots of fun and have gotten lots of comments and compliments.







nannye said:


> To those of you that have PE770's what is your recommendation for thread brand and prewound bobbin brands?



I only use the Brother embroidery bobbin thread and buy either Florani or Pacesetter thread (Brother's brand) but I can only get those at the local sewing store.



billwendy said:


> Also next Friday, I have to have my gallbladder out! I am super scared!!!







goteamwood said:


> I don't know if anyone else mentioned it (I just skimmed) but lynniepinnie is having a big sale. $1 designs and codes for 25% off $10 or 50% off $20 I think. I picked up the new cuties of Alice and queen of hearts as well as Prince Charming, Milan and a couple of Misc Christmas ones. Glad to be an enabler for once rather than the enabled.



   VTU is also having a sale


----------



## PurpleEars

peachygreen said:


> The weather has been perfect so far.  Shorts and tee-shirts during the day.  Add a light jacket when the sun goes down and you are good to go.
> 
> Here is today at Hollywood Studios
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6530 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> We are having lots of fun and have gotten lots of comments and compliements.



I really like the snowmen outfit! I am happy to hear that the weather has been great for you. I am not surprised that you got lots of comments on the outfits - you did a fantastic job on them!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!  Love all your sewing awesomeness!
> 
> I was wondering how everyone liked the new Princess Sophia?
> 
> We were going to take a little trip to Disney next week, but had to cancel it. I am so bummed, but with all that going on with Steve we knew we just wouldnt enjoy ourselves and would be wondering whats happening at home all the time wishing we could help. We also got good news that Steve's oldest son Andrew and his wife will come home for their school break in January! That made Steve and Sue so happy - its hard for Andrew and Jess to be so far away when all of this "stuff" is happening. Tomorrow Steve will have an endoscopic ultrasound that will tell us the stage of the tumor, and help them decide the course of his treatments. Still praising God that the cancer has not spread to other parts of his body.
> 
> Also next Friday, I have to have my gallbladder out! I am super scared!!!
> 
> If anyone would like to make tie dye shirts for Shawn Brooklyn, please come on over and sign up - mom really loved them seeing them in the photobucket acct and on other kids Big Gives!!!!
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!



I am sorry to hear that you had to cancel your trip, but I am sure you made the right decision to be close to Steve and Sue during this difficult time. It's wonderful to hear that they will have more support from family comes January. I hope the ultrasound will go smoothly tomorrow so the doctors can formulate the best treatment plan possible.

I hope you will recover from your surgery quickly and you will feel better after it is done.



ivey_family said:


> So, I'm abandoning the Snow White skirt.  After putting in the zipper,  I tried it on with my navy blue SW tshirt and it just doesn't work.  The blue on the skirt just looks weird with navy and I don't want to change the shirt.  I was never completely thrilled with how it was turning out and that finally confirmed it for me.  After our trip, I'll cut off the yoke and make a skirt for dd, so at least it won't be a total loss.
> 
> I've got my last shirt almost done, so pics of another set later today.  And, I need to make a few things on felt for temporarily attaching.  The end is in sight!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



It's too bad that you had to abandon your Snow White skirt, but at least it sounds like you can reuse the fabric later. It must be so exciting that the end is in sight. I can't wait to see pictures of your trip!


----------



## dianemom2

goteamwood said:


> I don't know if anyone else mentioned it (I just skimmed) but lynniepinnie is having a big sale. $1 designs and codes for 25% off $10 or 50% off $20 I think. I picked up the new cuties of Alice and queen of hearts as well as Prince Charming, Milan and a couple of Misc Christmas ones. Glad to be an enabler for once rather than the enabled.


I need to go and look on her site.  Planet Applique is also having a sale.  I think all her designs are 70 cents.



miprender said:


> That's too funny but my kids would actually like that and want to keep it for something


Funny!

I finished another dress today but I didn't get to take a picture of it.  We had a family movie night so we were occupied.  I will take pictures of it tomorrow morning.  The light will be a lot better anyhow.

Is everybody ready for Thanksgiving?


----------



## disneychic2

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!  Love all your sewing awesomeness!
> 
> I was wondering how everyone liked the new Princess Sophia?
> 
> We were going to take a little trip to Disney next week, but had to cancel it. I am so bummed, but with all that going on with Steve we knew we just wouldnt enjoy ourselves and would be wondering whats happening at home all the time wishing we could help. We also got good news that Steve's oldest son Andrew and his wife will come home for their school break in January! That made Steve and Sue so happy - its hard for Andrew and Jess to be so far away when all of this "stuff" is happening. Tomorrow Steve will have an endoscopic ultrasound that will tell us the stage of the tumor, and help them decide the course of his treatments. Still praising God that the cancer has not spread to other parts of his body.
> 
> Also next Friday, I have to have my gallbladder out! I am super scared!!!
> 
> If anyone would like to make tie dye shirts for Shawn Brooklyn, please come on over and sign up - mom really loved them seeing them in the photobucket acct and on other kids Big Gives!!!!
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!



Still keeping everyone in prayer. I guess you take the good news where you can. Glad it hasn't spread. And so glad the son and his wife are able to come home. It will be so good for both of them! 

Good luck on you GB surgery! I've never had it, but hopefully you will heal up quickly and be better than new!



ivey_family said:


> I am just praying next week's weather will be similar!  Maybe since I bought all kinds of cold weather stuff, we won't need it, right?  Kind of like carrying an umbrella so it won't rain.
> 
> So, I'm abandoning the Snow White skirt.  After putting in the zipper,  I tried it on with my navy blue SW tshirt and it just doesn't work.  The blue on the skirt just looks weird with navy and I don't want to change the shirt.  I was never completely thrilled with how it was turning out and that finally confirmed it for me.  After our trip, I'll cut off the yoke and make a skirt for dd, so at least it won't be a total loss.
> 
> I've got my last shirt almost done, so pics of another set later today.  And, I need to make a few things on felt for temporarily attaching.  The end is in sight!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



I'm hoping you're right about the weather as well! Sorry about you deciding to abandon your SW skirt. But I've done that before when it just wasn't meeting my expectations. Better to walk away than to wear it and not be happy with it. At least you'll get to use it for your DD.


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

It has been a LONG time since I have been able to be active on this board, but if any of you remember, a couple years ago, I asked several members of this board to send my Dad cards as he liked walking to the mailbox with my boys.  He was told he was going to die soon from cancer.  Well, my precious Daddy loved every single card, postcard, and letter he got from you.  He has beaten the odds and survived this long.  

Unfortunately, we had to admit him to an inpatient hospice facility this weekend.  He has since developed pneumonia and had a stroke.  They told us Sunday he wouldn't make it through the day, but he did.  He is still hanging on, but I don't see how he will make it much longer.  

I just wanted to thank each of you who sent him something.  You have no idea how excited he was when he and the boys would return from the mailbox with something addressed to him.  Thank you!

Dawn


----------



## tinkbell13

WTMTQ! All I can say it that everyone has been very busy creating many beautiful items. The Halloween costumes are terrific! I can't believe the amount of work that must have went into some of them. The dresses, skirts and shirts that have been posted are fabulous too! I love seeing all the items created for trips and it makes me wish we had a trip planned. DH said our next big trip will be another cruise in 2014. Although he did mention yesterday that maybe it will be a Disney cruise so .

I haven't been very busy sewing lately but that is about to change as I have several birthday and Christmas presents I need to make in the next month. This weekend is our awards banquet which wraps up our race season for this year so I should have a lot more time on my hands once this is over. I did get a chance to do some items the past few months though but just haven't remembered to post them.

A polo shirt for a friend who takes pictures at the races and the third logo I have digitized.




I am going to go back and rework digitizing the photo logo as I was not overly happy with it and neither was my machine. I think I have to strip out a few of the smaller details in it that tend to get lost in the overall design. He absolutely loves the shirt and doesn't have a problem with it, but I know it has issues and I can clean it up a bit more.

Shirts I made for DS's skateboard summer camp counsellors. Of course I also made one for DS too but forgot to take a picture of it!




They absolutely loved them and wore them on the final day of camp. They were asked by other parents where they got them because they wanted them for their kids too. Hmmmm, might have to think about that one next summer!

A princess purse for a Big Give.




This was a fun little project to work on. That fuzzy material certainly was slippery! But I had fun making something girly for a change.


----------



## RMAMom

Wendy ~ Prayers for you and your surgery and also for Steve. I am sure Tigger will happily keep you company as you recover.

Dawn ~ So happy to hear that you had so much time with your Dad. Prayers for you and your family as you go through the days and weeks ahead.


----------



## dianemom2

tinkbell13 said:


> WTMTQ! All I can say it that everyone has been very busy creating many beautiful items. The Halloween costumes are terrific! I can't believe the amount of work that must have went into some of them. The dresses, skirts and shirts that have been posted are fabulous too! I love seeing all the items created for trips and it makes me wish we had a trip planned. DH said our next big trip will be another cruise in 2014. Although he did mention yesterday that maybe it will be a Disney cruise so .
> 
> 
> A polo shirt for a friend who takes pictures at the races and the third logo I have digitized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirts I made for DS's skateboard summer camp counsellors. Of course I also made one for DS too but forgot to take a picture of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A princess purse for a Big Give.


I think that everything you made turned out great!  How wonderful that you have been able to start digitizing some logos for people.  I am sure that the camp counselors loved the shirts.  I will have to think about doing that for my girls' camp counselors next summer.  I always make my girls camp shorts with the name of the camp embroidered across the tushie and they always get tons of questions about where they got the shorts.  The princess bag is awesome!  I am sure that material was very hard to work with.


Here is the dress that I finished yesterday.  I made it with some of the material in my stash.  The only thing I had to buy was the buttons and I found buttons that were just perfect for this dress.













And here is the matching brother shirt:




I wish I had done the hull of the boat in dark blue instead of black.  But overall I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## strega7

Ok, how many times can I post something and do it wrong, definately not feeling very talented today!  Seeing as I have already posted this twice with quotes and comments, then managed to mess it up twice, I think I will try to do it without the quotes, and see if I can get it to post correctly.  Sooo....here it goes

Sorry no quotes, but I am loving all the creativity.  The outfits that are being worn in disney are adorable, I love seeing them in "action".  

The baby carrier was really cute and looked very well made.

I love the little sailer dress and matching t-shirt, great find on the buttons!

And the little dress with two pinafores, what a great idea, it completely changes the look of the dress.

I know there have been many more, and I have enjoyed seeing all of them, sorry if I have missed giving you credit.  Just know that everyone on here has been such an inspiration, and I have enjoyed all comments, hints, tips, pictures.

My latest project has been jammies.  I made DS a pair of the easy pants off of you can make this. com, and he loves them.  I love that pattern, super quick and easy.  Here are the jammie bottoms I made for him.  On a side note, please excuse the carpet, for some reason in the pictures, it looks disgustingly gross and dirty, in reality they are not like that, I hope 

Here are the pants, kinda hard to see, but have dogs all over them:






So of course, I thought he needed a matching shirt, so I took one of his older shirts apart, made it bigger, and used it as a loose guidline and make a jammie top.  I was too lazy to drive 30 miles to the nearest fabric store, so I used flannes sheet for the main fabric, and scraps for the accent fabric to match the jammies.  Here is what it came out like:






He decided he didn't like it because the neckhole was too big, and he prefers to wear normal everyday tshirts anyway, so I decided instead of throwing it away, I would keep it and make it mine.  Of course I couldn't just have a jammie top, so I got out the sheet and what was left of the dog material scrap and made myself shorts.  I think the jammie outfit turned out pretty cute, and comfy too!







Now it is time to clear off the kitchen table of sewing stuff and get in the cooking mode.  I hope everyone has a terrific thanksgiving.  

Marci


----------



## tricia

billwendy said:


> Also next Friday, I have to have my gallbladder out! I am super scared!!!
> 
> If anyone would like to make tie dye shirts for Shawn Brooklyn, please come on over and sign up - mom really loved them seeing them in the photobucket acct and on other kids Big Gives!!!!
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!



Just stopped by to tell you this Wendy.  A friend of mine had her gallbladder removed last friday, and YESTERDAY she was at work.  Not running marathons or anything, (she is an administrative assistant) but still.


----------



## PrincessMickey

I am so far behind but everything posted lately is fabulous!!! Andrea, glad you are finally feeling better. Wenday, prayers for both you and Steve and the entire family. Dawn, glad you had additional time with your dad. Prayers to you as well and your family this week. 

I have not done a whole lot of sewing lately. I have made fleece socks/slippers and fleece hats for the winter. Of course it has been unusually warm around here and only two quick snow storms that didn't hang around but I know the cold is coming so we will be ready. I'm not doing a whole lot for Christmas presants but Flora made a casserole dish holder awhile back so I think I will do that and make one for all the lades, 2 sisters in law and one of them her mom is coming so I will make one for her and one for my mom.

And for the good news I got a conditional job offer yesterday!!! This is the job I thought I had a good chance at getting two months ago. It has been such a long process. I originally applied in May, took a test, then a psych test, interview, lie dtector test, and background check. With the conditional hire I have to take a medical test and a second phase psych test but the lady said when you've made it this far 99% of the time you get hired. I was able to schedule the medical for yesterday but can't get in for the psych until Dec 7 so I still have a few weeks to go. I am so thankful and what a great week for this to happen, the week of Thanksgiving! I have been out of a job since the end of March so I am so excited to fianlly get a real paycheck.


----------



## JDX4

Code:
	




Adorable!


----------



## Disney52303

So I am several pages behind yet again, though I plan to catch up tonight.  Here are a few recent things I don't think I've posted.  I am sorry for the large photos, I didn't resize as I was trying to hurry (both kids are in the showers as I type)

Halloween stripwork dress





shirt and fur trim pants (this fits a regular AG better but DD wanted Bitty to wear it lol)





Christmas stripwork





and Belle Simply Sweet I made for a birthday gift





I have a good chunk of our Christmas items made and will try and post this weekend.  I have a Thanksgiving shirt for DS stitched out and just need to do DD's tonight.  Phew.


----------



## miprender

I feel like such a slacker. I haven't made anything since we got back from our trip and I really need to make some Christmas PJs soon




Mom2SamandJames said:


> It has been a LONG time since I have been able to be active on this board, but if any of you remember, a couple years ago, I asked several members of this board to send my Dad cards as he liked walking to the mailbox with my boys.  He was told he was going to die soon from cancer.  Well, my precious Daddy loved every single card, postcard, and letter he got from you.  He has beaten the odds and survived this long.
> 
> Unfortunately, we had to admit him to an inpatient hospice facility this weekend.  He has since developed pneumonia and had a stroke.  They told us Sunday he wouldn't make it through the day, but he did.  He is still hanging on, but I don't see how he will make it much longer.
> 
> I just wanted to thank each of you who sent him something.  You have no idea how excited he was when he and the boys would return from the mailbox with something addressed to him.  Thank you!
> 
> Dawn



Thanks for posting. This might have been before I was posting on here but glad you came back to pop in and say "HI"



tinkbell13 said:


> I haven't been very busy sewing lately but that is about to change as I have several birthday and Christmas presents I need to make in the next month. This weekend is our awards banquet which wraps up our race season for this year so I should have a lot more time on my hands once this is over. I did get a chance to do some items the past few months though but just haven't remembered to post them.
> 
> A polo shirt for a friend who takes pictures at the races and the third logo I have digitized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Great job on everything.



dianemom2 said:


> Here is the dress that I finished yesterday.  I made it with some of the material in my stash.  The only thing I had to buy was the buttons and I found buttons that were just perfect for this dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the matching brother shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had done the hull of the boat in dark blue instead of black.  But overall I'm pretty happy with it.



So cute and I think the boat looks perfect with the black



strega7 said:


> My latest project has been jammies.  I made DS a pair of the easy pants off of you can make this. com, and he loves them.  I love that pattern, super quick and easy.  Here are the jammie bottoms I made for him.  On a side note, please excuse the carpet, for some reason in the pictures, it looks disgustingly gross and dirty, in reality they are not like that, I hope
> 
> Here are the pants, kinda hard to see, but have dogs all over them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So of course, I thought he needed a matching shirt, so I took one of his older shirts apart, made it bigger, and used it as a loose guidline and make a jammie top.  I was too lazy to drive 30 miles to the nearest fabric store, so I used flannes sheet for the main fabric, and scraps for the accent fabric to match the jammies.  Here is what it came out like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He decided he didn't like it because the neckhole was too big, and he prefers to wear normal everyday tshirts anyway, so I decided instead of throwing it away, I would keep it and make it mine.  Of course I couldn't just have a jammie top, so I got out the sheet and what was left of the dog material scrap and made myself shorts.  I think the jammie outfit turned out pretty cute, and comfy too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it is time to clear off the kitchen table of sewing stuff and get in the cooking mode.  I hope everyone has a terrific thanksgiving.
> 
> Marci







PrincessMickey said:


> And for the good news I got a conditional job offer yesterday!!! This is the job I thought I had a good chance at getting two months ago. It has been such a long process. I originally applied in May, took a test, then a psych test, interview, lie dtector test, and background check. With the conditional hire I have to take a medical test and a second phase psych test but the lady said when you've made it this far 99% of the time you get hired. I was able to schedule the medical for yesterday but can't get in for the psych until Dec 7 so I still have a few weeks to go. I am so thankful and what a great week for this to happen, the week of Thanksgiving! I have been out of a job since the end of March so I am so excited to fianlly get a real paycheck.



 That is great news.



Disney52303 said:


> So I am several pages behind yet again, though I plan to catch up tonight.  Here are a few recent things I don't think I've posted.  I am sorry for the large photos, I didn't resize as I was trying to hurry (both kids are in the showers as I type)
> 
> Halloween stripwork dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shirt and fur trim pants (this fits a regular AG better but DD wanted Bitty to wear it lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas stripwork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Belle Simply Sweet I made for a birthday gift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a good chunk of our Christmas items made and will try and post this weekend.  I have a Thanksgiving shirt for DS stitched out and just need to do DD's tonight.  Phew.



Those are so cute. I need to make so outfits for DD's dolls and my boys want some outfits for their Duffy dolls


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

I love seeing new pics posted. Great work everybody and again so inspirational! I am finishing up a fleece jumper and pants set for DD. It was not quite the easy sew it was supposed to be....My MIL volunteered to take the stitches out since I was of the opinion of just scraping them. I created a new hem but found out I cut them slightly too short so a ruffle bottom was born. It is not 100% perfect but I think pretty darn good for winging it and using my newly found gathering skills..(tiny tiny bit of skills)


----------



## PurpleEars

Mom2SamandJames said:


> It has been a LONG time since I have been able to be active on this board, but if any of you remember, a couple years ago, I asked several members of this board to send my Dad cards as he liked walking to the mailbox with my boys.  He was told he was going to die soon from cancer.  Well, my precious Daddy loved every single card, postcard, and letter he got from you.  He has beaten the odds and survived this long.
> 
> Unfortunately, we had to admit him to an inpatient hospice facility this weekend.  He has since developed pneumonia and had a stroke.  They told us Sunday he wouldn't make it through the day, but he did.  He is still hanging on, but I don't see how he will make it much longer.
> 
> I just wanted to thank each of you who sent him something.  You have no idea how excited he was when he and the boys would return from the mailbox with something addressed to him.  Thank you!
> 
> Dawn



Thank you for posting an update. Your story confirms why I enjoy hanging out on here - everyone here is so wonderful and giving. It is wonderful that your dad have beaten the odds thus far and your family were able to spend lots of precious time together.



tinkbell13 said:


> WTMTQ! All I can say it that everyone has been very busy creating many beautiful items. The Halloween costumes are terrific! I can't believe the amount of work that must have went into some of them. The dresses, skirts and shirts that have been posted are fabulous too! I love seeing all the items created for trips and it makes me wish we had a trip planned. DH said our next big trip will be another cruise in 2014. Although he did mention yesterday that maybe it will be a Disney cruise so .
> 
> I haven't been very busy sewing lately but that is about to change as I have several birthday and Christmas presents I need to make in the next month. This weekend is our awards banquet which wraps up our race season for this year so I should have a lot more time on my hands once this is over. I did get a chance to do some items the past few months though but just haven't remembered to post them.
> 
> A polo shirt for a friend who takes pictures at the races and the third logo I have digitized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to go back and rework digitizing the photo logo as I was not overly happy with it and neither was my machine. I think I have to strip out a few of the smaller details in it that tend to get lost in the overall design. He absolutely loves the shirt and doesn't have a problem with it, but I know it has issues and I can clean it up a bit more.
> 
> Shirts I made for DS's skateboard summer camp counsellors. Of course I also made one for DS too but forgot to take a picture of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They absolutely loved them and wore them on the final day of camp. They were asked by other parents where they got them because they wanted them for their kids too. Hmmmm, might have to think about that one next summer!
> 
> A princess purse for a Big Give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a fun little project to work on. That fuzzy material certainly was slippery! But I had fun making something girly for a change.



Great job on everything. The princess purse looked like it could be a nightmare to put together. I am sure the family really appreciated your special gift!



dianemom2 said:


> Here is the dress that I finished yesterday.  I made it with some of the material in my stash.  The only thing I had to buy was the buttons and I found buttons that were just perfect for this dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the matching brother shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had done the hull of the boat in dark blue instead of black.  But overall I'm pretty happy with it.



The dress looks fantastic. The buttons really work well for the outfit!



strega7 said:


> My latest project has been jammies.  I made DS a pair of the easy pants off of you can make this. com, and he loves them.  I love that pattern, super quick and easy.  Here are the jammie bottoms I made for him.  On a side note, please excuse the carpet, for some reason in the pictures, it looks disgustingly gross and dirty, in reality they are not like that, I hope
> 
> Here are the pants, kinda hard to see, but have dogs all over them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So of course, I thought he needed a matching shirt, so I took one of his older shirts apart, made it bigger, and used it as a loose guidline and make a jammie top.  I was too lazy to drive 30 miles to the nearest fabric store, so I used flannes sheet for the main fabric, and scraps for the accent fabric to match the jammies.  Here is what it came out like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He decided he didn't like it because the neckhole was too big, and he prefers to wear normal everyday tshirts anyway, so I decided instead of throwing it away, I would keep it and make it mine.  Of course I couldn't just have a jammie top, so I got out the sheet and what was left of the dog material scrap and made myself shorts.  I think the jammie outfit turned out pretty cute, and comfy too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it is time to clear off the kitchen table of sewing stuff and get in the cooking mode.  I hope everyone has a terrific thanksgiving.
> 
> Marci



Thank you for sharing your sewing story. It funny how we set out to do one thing and how it takes us down a different path sometimes. The pj's look so comfy too!



PrincessMickey said:


> I have not done a whole lot of sewing lately. I have made fleece socks/slippers and fleece hats for the winter. Of course it has been unusually warm around here and only two quick snow storms that didn't hang around but I know the cold is coming so we will be ready. I'm not doing a whole lot for Christmas presants but Flora made a casserole dish holder awhile back so I think I will do that and make one for all the lades, 2 sisters in law and one of them her mom is coming so I will make one for her and one for my mom.
> 
> And for the good news I got a conditional job offer yesterday!!! This is the job I thought I had a good chance at getting two months ago. It has been such a long process. I originally applied in May, took a test, then a psych test, interview, lie dtector test, and background check. With the conditional hire I have to take a medical test and a second phase psych test but the lady said when you've made it this far 99% of the time you get hired. I was able to schedule the medical for yesterday but can't get in for the psych until Dec 7 so I still have a few weeks to go. I am so thankful and what a great week for this to happen, the week of Thanksgiving! I have been out of a job since the end of March so I am so excited to fianlly get a real paycheck.



The casserole carriers were very easy to put together and I imagine you can get them done very quickly. I am sure the recipients will like them very much!

Congrats on a conditional job offer! I hope everything will go smoothly for you.



Disney52303 said:


> So I am several pages behind yet again, though I plan to catch up tonight.  Here are a few recent things I don't think I've posted.  I am sorry for the large photos, I didn't resize as I was trying to hurry (both kids are in the showers as I type)
> 
> Halloween stripwork dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shirt and fur trim pants (this fits a regular AG better but DD wanted Bitty to wear it lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas stripwork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Belle Simply Sweet I made for a birthday gift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a good chunk of our Christmas items made and will try and post this weekend.  I have a Thanksgiving shirt for DS stitched out and just need to do DD's tonight.  Phew.



Great job on everything! I am sure the birthday girl will like the Belle dress for her doll!



4HppyCamprs said:


> I love seeing new pics posted. Great work everybody and again so inspirational! I am finishing up a fleece jumper and pants set for DD. It was not quite the easy sew it was supposed to be....My MIL volunteered to take the stitches out since I was of the opinion of just scraping them. I created a new hem but found out I cut them slightly too short so a ruffle bottom was born. It is not 100% perfect but I think pretty darn good for winging it and using my newly found gathering skills..(tiny tiny bit of skills)



The outfit looks great. I wouldn't have known that the ruffles were not planned if you didn't mention it.


----------



## billwendy

Thanks everyone for the thoughts about silly ol me and my stinkin gallbladder!!! I am constantly nauseaus now and the Dr phoned me in an anti nausea medication today so I'll start taking it tomorrow. The Pre admissions nurse had my interview with me today, and she was super concerned about my nutritional status ( which is TERRIBLE right now) and is worried that I will be dehydrated as I cant drink too much of anything let alone eat anything. So hopefully the new medication will help ASAP!! 

But especially I am thankful that you guys are thinking of Steve and Sue and the kids. This weekend I cranked out a bunch of shirts. Im not sure Sue is ready for hers yet, this kinda puts things in reality, but, the rest of the family was ready to show their love and support. Heather helped me with the design and I love how it turned out!!!!!


----------



## cogero

billwendy said:


> Thanks everyone for the thoughts about silly ol me and my stinkin gallbladder!!! I am constantly nauseaus now and the Dr phoned me in an anti nausea medication today so I'll start taking it tomorrow. The Pre admissions nurse had my interview with me today, and she was super concerned about my nutritional status ( which is TERRIBLE right now) and is worried that I will be dehydrated as I cant drink too much of anything let alone eat anything. So hopefully the new medication will help ASAP!!
> 
> But especially I am thankful that you guys are thinking of Steve and Sue and the kids. This weekend I cranked out a bunch of shirts. Im not sure Sue is ready for hers yet, this kinda puts things in reality, but, the rest of the family was ready to show their love and support. Heather helped me with the design and I love how it turned out!!!!!



Wendy I love the shirts they are fabulous.

Your surgery will go fine. I have you in my prayers. I had my gallbladder out at 26 and it was the best decision I ever made.


----------



## VBAndrea

pyrxtc said:


> I wonder if they make 2 gallon non-brand bags like that ? I buy my bags at the dollar store or wherever for someplace cheap. I have a few Ziploc that I started using before I thought of that but since they can be re-used over and over, I'm still using them.
> 
> I have so much to sew this week and can't wait. Gonna be heading to Joann's soon to get myself a bag for my machine to make it easier to take with me.


I have only seen the bags in Ziploc brand and they are about $1 per bag, but they hold up well.   They come in a box of four.  



nannye said:


> Thanks area, that's exactly what I was thinking might be best to mail the bodice top to someone to embroider for me. If anyone is interested let me know!
> 
> Thanks for your comments I really am trying. I don't understand tho sometimes I do everything right and I have PLENTY to loose yet it doesn't come off. week 1 went well but last week I sucked. .4 oz gone and that's it.   It was so busy and i crave popcorn with butter which is a bad thing. and hardly drank any water because I was working so much. I need to get my wii hooked up again. I haven't been working out tho, which I know will help I just haven't gotten onto the treadmill yet.
> Thanks andrea!


You may want to contact Tricia since she's in Canada and that would making shipping easier for you.  

I find dieting alone doesn't do crap for me.  I have to work out in order to lose.  And the older I get the harder it is to lose the weight.  I love Kettle Corn but it's not that bad -- I can eat it and still lose weight as long as I am working out.



dianemom2 said:


> I finally finished the dress that I've been working on.  I altered the pattern to make it with long sleeves.  I am not sure how exact the sleeve length is because I haven't seen my niece yet and went with measurement that my SIL sent to me.  I made one dress with two pinafores so that the dress could be worn all winter long, not just for the holidays.
> 
> Here is a Chanukah dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with a quick change of pinafores, it is a Goofy dress:


OMG!  What a fabulous idea to have different pinafores for the dress since the Chanukah one will only be worn for a short season.  I love the colors in both dresses too.  



peachygreen said:


> The weather has been perfect so far.  Shorts and tee-shirts during the day.  Add a light jacket when the sun goes down and you are good to go.
> 
> Here is today at Hollywood Studios
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6530 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> We are having lots of fun and have gotten lots of comments and compliements.


So adorable -- I remember the skirts but I don't remember those shirts (old age you know).  I love them!



nannye said:


> To those of you that have PE770's what is your recommendation for thread brand and prewound bobbin brands?


I use Marathon thread.  I know they have prewound bobbins but I wind my own with Brother bobbin thread that I get at my local store.  Floriani is great too but is twice the price (if not more) than the Marathon.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!  Love all your sewing awesomeness!
> 
> I was wondering how everyone liked the new Princess Sophia?
> 
> We were going to take a little trip to Disney next week, but had to cancel it. I am so bummed, but with all that going on with Steve we knew we just wouldnt enjoy ourselves and would be wondering whats happening at home all the time wishing we could help. We also got good news that Steve's oldest son Andrew and his wife will come home for their school break in January! That made Steve and Sue so happy - its hard for Andrew and Jess to be so far away when all of this "stuff" is happening. Tomorrow Steve will have an endoscopic ultrasound that will tell us the stage of the tumor, and help them decide the course of his treatments. Still praising God that the cancer has not spread to other parts of his body.
> 
> Also next Friday, I have to have my gallbladder out! I am super scared!!!
> 
> If anyone would like to make tie dye shirts for Shawn Brooklyn, please come on over and sign up - mom really loved them seeing them in the photobucket acct and on other kids Big Gives!!!!
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!


Wendy, I hope everything goes super well with the surgery and really hope this is the answer to your health problems.  Prayers to you and your family.



Mom2SamandJames said:


> It has been a LONG time since I have been able to be active on this board, but if any of you remember, a couple years ago, I asked several members of this board to send my Dad cards as he liked walking to the mailbox with my boys.  He was told he was going to die soon from cancer.  Well, my precious Daddy loved every single card, postcard, and letter he got from you.  He has beaten the odds and survived this long.
> 
> Unfortunately, we had to admit him to an inpatient hospice facility this weekend.  He has since developed pneumonia and had a stroke.  They told us Sunday he wouldn't make it through the day, but he did.  He is still hanging on, but I don't see how he will make it much longer.
> 
> I just wanted to thank each of you who sent him something.  You have no idea how excited he was when he and the boys would return from the mailbox with something addressed to him.  Thank you!
> 
> Dawn


Prayers for you and your family at this very rough time.  We lost my Father to cancer, and it's such a terrible disease to see someone die from.  It's almost a blessing to know their pain is finally gone when they pass.


tinkbell13 said:


> I haven't been very busy sewing lately but that is about to change as I have several birthday and Christmas presents I need to make in the next month. This weekend is our awards banquet which wraps up our race season for this year so I should have a lot more time on my hands once this is over. I did get a chance to do some items the past few months though but just haven't remembered to post them.
> 
> A polo shirt for a friend who takes pictures at the races and the third logo I have digitized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to go back and rework digitizing the photo logo as I was not overly happy with it and neither was my machine. I think I have to strip out a few of the smaller details in it that tend to get lost in the overall design. He absolutely loves the shirt and doesn't have a problem with it, but I know it has issues and I can clean it up a bit more.
> 
> Shirts I made for DS's skateboard summer camp counsellors. Of course I also made one for DS too but forgot to take a picture of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They absolutely loved them and wore them on the final day of camp. They were asked by other parents where they got them because they wanted them for their kids too. Hmmmm, might have to think about that one next summer!
> 
> A princess purse for a Big Give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a fun little project to work on. That fuzzy material certainly was slippery! But I had fun making something girly for a change.


Great work!  The skateboard shirts are awesome and adore the fabric you used for the purse.



dianemom2 said:


> Here is the dress that I finished yesterday.  I made it with some of the material in my stash.  The only thing I had to buy was the buttons and I found buttons that were just perfect for this dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the matching brother shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had done the hull of the boat in dark blue instead of black.  But overall I'm pretty happy with it.


Super cute Diane and fab job using stash materials   I love the matching shirt for brother too!


strega7 said:


> Ok, how many times can I post something and do it wrong, definately not feeling very talented today!  Seeing as I have already posted this twice with quotes and comments, then managed to mess it up twice, I think I will try to do it without the quotes, and see if I can get it to post correctly.  Sooo....here it goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest project has been jammies.  I made DS a pair of the easy pants off of you can make this. com, and he loves them.  I love that pattern, super quick and easy.  Here are the jammie bottoms I made for him.  On a side note, please excuse the carpet, for some reason in the pictures, it looks disgustingly gross and dirty, in reality they are not like that, I hope
> 
> Here are the pants, kinda hard to see, but have dogs all over them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So of course, I thought he needed a matching shirt, so I took one of his older shirts apart, made it bigger, and used it as a loose guidline and make a jammie top.  I was too lazy to drive 30 miles to the nearest fabric store, so I used flannes sheet for the main fabric, and scraps for the accent fabric to match the jammies.  Here is what it came out like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He decided he didn't like it because the neckhole was too big, and he prefers to wear normal everyday tshirts anyway, so I decided instead of throwing it away, I would keep it and make it mine.  Of course I couldn't just have a jammie top, so I got out the sheet and what was left of the dog material scrap and made myself shorts.  I think the jammie outfit turned out pretty cute, and comfy too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it is time to clear off the kitchen table of sewing stuff and get in the cooking mode.  I hope everyone has a terrific thanksgiving.
> 
> Marci


Adorable!  I can't believe you are able to fit into a shirt you made for your ds.  I'm on the smaller side and don't think even I could pull that one off -- though sometimes when I iron I have to do a double take on whose pants I'm ironing -- are they ds's jeans or my capris?  And once I put on a pair of his shorts and couldn't figure out why my shorts so were so dang tight.


PrincessMickey said:


> I am so far behind but everything posted lately is fabulous!!! Andrea, glad you are finally feeling better. Wenday, prayers for both you and Steve and the entire family. Dawn, glad you had additional time with your dad. Prayers to you as well and your family this week.
> 
> I have not done a whole lot of sewing lately. I have made fleece socks/slippers and fleece hats for the winter. Of course it has been unusually warm around here and only two quick snow storms that didn't hang around but I know the cold is coming so we will be ready. I'm not doing a whole lot for Christmas presants but Flora made a casserole dish holder awhile back so I think I will do that and make one for all the lades, 2 sisters in law and one of them her mom is coming so I will make one for her and one for my mom.
> 
> And for the good news I got a conditional job offer yesterday!!! This is the job I thought I had a good chance at getting two months ago. It has been such a long process. I originally applied in May, took a test, then a psych test, interview, lie dtector test, and background check. With the conditional hire I have to take a medical test and a second phase psych test but the lady said when you've made it this far 99% of the time you get hired. I was able to schedule the medical for yesterday but can't get in for the psych until Dec 7 so I still have a few weeks to go. I am so thankful and what a great week for this to happen, the week of Thanksgiving! I have been out of a job since the end of March so I am so excited to fianlly get a real paycheck.


Congrats on the job offer!!!!!!!



Disney52303 said:


> So I am several pages behind yet again, though I plan to catch up tonight.  Here are a few recent things I don't think I've posted.  I am sorry for the large photos, I didn't resize as I was trying to hurry (both kids are in the showers as I type)
> 
> Halloween stripwork dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shirt and fur trim pants (this fits a regular AG better but DD wanted Bitty to wear it lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas stripwork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Belle Simply Sweet I made for a birthday gift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a good chunk of our Christmas items made and will try and post this weekend.  I have a Thanksgiving shirt for DS stitched out and just need to do DD's tonight.  Phew.


Fabulous job on everything!  Seeing your outfits makes me want to sew for my dd's AG again.



4HppyCamprs said:


> I love seeing new pics posted. Great work everybody and again so inspirational! I am finishing up a fleece jumper and pants set for DD. It was not quite the easy sew it was supposed to be....My MIL volunteered to take the stitches out since I was of the opinion of just scraping them. I created a new hem but found out I cut them slightly too short so a ruffle bottom was born. It is not 100% perfect but I think pretty darn good for winging it and using my newly found gathering skills..(tiny tiny bit of skills)


I love the fabric you used -- great colors!



billwendy said:


> Thanks everyone for the thoughts about silly ol me and my stinkin gallbladder!!! I am constantly nauseaus now and the Dr phoned me in an anti nausea medication today so I'll start taking it tomorrow. The Pre admissions nurse had my interview with me today, and she was super concerned about my nutritional status ( which is TERRIBLE right now) and is worried that I will be dehydrated as I cant drink too much of anything let alone eat anything. So hopefully the new medication will help ASAP!!
> 
> But especially I am thankful that you guys are thinking of Steve and Sue and the kids. This weekend I cranked out a bunch of shirts. Im not sure Sue is ready for hers yet, this kinda puts things in reality, but, the rest of the family was ready to show their love and support. Heather helped me with the design and I love how it turned out!!!!!



The shirts are super!  Did they give you phenergan?  It makes you very sleepy.  They can also hydrate you with IV fluids prior to you surgery.  I hope you have a nice Thanksgiving despite all that is going on and really hope the meds help.  I hope you get to eat a little early in the day prior to your surgery.


----------



## love to stitch

dianemom2 said:


> I think that everything you made turned out great!  How wonderful that you have been able to start digitizing some logos for people.  I am sure that the camp counselors loved the shirts.  I will have to think about doing that for my girls' camp counselors next summer.  I always make my girls camp shorts with the name of the camp embroidered across the tushie and they always get tons of questions about where they got the shorts.  The princess bag is awesome!  I am sure that material was very hard to work with.
> 
> 
> Here is the dress that I finished yesterday.  I made it with some of the material in my stash.  The only thing I had to buy was the buttons and I found buttons that were just perfect for this dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the matching brother shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had done the hull of the boat in dark blue instead of black.  But overall I'm pretty happy with it.



Those are very cute matching outfits.



strega7 said:


> Ok, how many times can I post something and do it wrong, definately not feeling very talented today!  Seeing as I have already posted this twice with quotes and comments, then managed to mess it up twice, I think I will try to do it without the quotes, and see if I can get it to post correctly.  Sooo....here it goes
> 
> Sorry no quotes, but I am loving all the creativity.  The outfits that are being worn in disney are adorable, I love seeing them in "action".
> 
> The baby carrier was really cute and looked very well made.
> 
> I love the little sailer dress and matching t-shirt, great find on the buttons!
> 
> And the little dress with two pinafores, what a great idea, it completely changes the look of the dress.
> 
> I know there have been many more, and I have enjoyed seeing all of them, sorry if I have missed giving you credit.  Just know that everyone on here has been such an inspiration, and I have enjoyed all comments, hints, tips, pictures.
> 
> My latest project has been jammies.  I made DS a pair of the easy pants off of you can make this. com, and he loves them.  I love that pattern, super quick and easy.  Here are the jammie bottoms I made for him.  On a side note, please excuse the carpet, for some reason in the pictures, it looks disgustingly gross and dirty, in reality they are not like that, I hope
> 
> Here are the pants, kinda hard to see, but have dogs all over them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So of course, I thought he needed a matching shirt, so I took one of his older shirts apart, made it bigger, and used it as a loose guidline and make a jammie top.  I was too lazy to drive 30 miles to the nearest fabric store, so I used flannes sheet for the main fabric, and scraps for the accent fabric to match the jammies.  Here is what it came out like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He decided he didn't like it because the neckhole was too big, and he prefers to wear normal everyday tshirts anyway, so I decided instead of throwing it away, I would keep it and make it mine.  Of course I couldn't just have a jammie top, so I got out the sheet and what was left of the dog material scrap and made myself shorts.  I think the jammie outfit turned out pretty cute, and comfy too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it is time to clear off the kitchen table of sewing stuff and get in the cooking mode.  I hope everyone has a terrific thanksgiving.
> 
> Marci



Nice jammies.



Disney52303 said:


> So I am several pages behind yet again, though I plan to catch up tonight.  Here are a few recent things I don't think I've posted.  I am sorry for the large photos, I didn't resize as I was trying to hurry (both kids are in the showers as I type)
> 
> Halloween stripwork dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shirt and fur trim pants (this fits a regular AG better but DD wanted Bitty to wear it lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas stripwork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Belle Simply Sweet I made for a birthday gift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a good chunk of our Christmas items made and will try and post this weekend.  I have a Thanksgiving shirt for DS stitched out and just need to do DD's tonight.  Phew.



Your doll outfits are adorable.



billwendy said:


> Thanks everyone for the thoughts about silly ol me and my stinkin gallbladder!!! I am constantly nauseaus now and the Dr phoned me in an anti nausea medication today so I'll start taking it tomorrow. The Pre admissions nurse had my interview with me today, and she was super concerned about my nutritional status ( which is TERRIBLE right now) and is worried that I will be dehydrated as I cant drink too much of anything let alone eat anything. So hopefully the new medication will help ASAP!!
> 
> But especially I am thankful that you guys are thinking of Steve and Sue and the kids. This weekend I cranked out a bunch of shirts. Im not sure Sue is ready for hers yet, this kinda puts things in reality, but, the rest of the family was ready to show their love and support. Heather helped me with the design and I love how it turned out!!!!!



The shirts look great. Prayers for all of you.


----------



## sewmess

Disney52303 said:


> Halloween stripwork dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shirt and fur trim pants (this fits a regular AG better but DD wanted Bitty to wear it lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas stripwork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Belle Simply Sweet I made for a birthday gift



These are great creativity starters and encouragement.  I had a request from a niece to make her AG doll I gave her last Christmas more clothes.  If my attempts look half as good, I'll be happy.



strega7 said:


> He decided he didn't like it because the neckhole was too big, and he prefers to wear normal everyday tshirts anyway, so I decided instead of throwing it away, I would keep it and make it mine.  Of course I couldn't just have a jammie top, so I got out the sheet and what was left of the dog material scrap and made myself shorts.  I think the jammie outfit turned out pretty cute, and comfy too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marci



Wow that you can fit into a DS PJ shirt.  And they look great - love the shorts! (once I found them in the picture...)


----------



## Disney52303

goteamwood said:


> I don't know if anyone else mentioned it (I just skimmed) but lynniepinnie is having a big sale. $1 designs and codes for 25% off $10 or 50% off $20 I think. I picked up the new cuties of Alice and queen of hearts as well as Prince Charming, Milan and a couple of Misc Christmas ones. Glad to be an enabler for once rather than the enabled.



I bought the same ones!



Mom2SamandJames said:


> It has been a LONG time since I have been able to be active on this board, but if any of you remember, a couple years ago, I asked several members of this board to send my Dad cards as he liked walking to the mailbox with my boys.  He was told he was going to die soon from cancer.  Well, my precious Daddy loved every single card, postcard, and letter he got from you.  He has beaten the odds and survived this long.
> 
> Unfortunately, we had to admit him to an inpatient hospice facility this weekend.  He has since developed pneumonia and had a stroke.  They told us Sunday he wouldn't make it through the day, but he did.  He is still hanging on, but I don't see how he will make it much longer.
> 
> I just wanted to thank each of you who sent him something.  You have no idea how excited he was when he and the boys would return from the mailbox with something addressed to him.  Thank you!
> 
> Dawn



Your family is in my thoughts and prayers.



billwendy said:


> Thanks everyone for the thoughts about silly ol me and my stinkin gallbladder!!! I am constantly nauseaus now and the Dr phoned me in an anti nausea medication today so I'll start taking it tomorrow. The Pre admissions nurse had my interview with me today, and she was super concerned about my nutritional status ( which is TERRIBLE right now) and is worried that I will be dehydrated as I cant drink too much of anything let alone eat anything. So hopefully the new medication will help ASAP!!
> 
> But especially I am thankful that you guys are thinking of Steve and Sue and the kids. This weekend I cranked out a bunch of shirts. Im not sure Sue is ready for hers yet, this kinda puts things in reality, but, the rest of the family was ready to show their love and support. Heather helped me with the design and I love how it turned out!!!!!



fabulous!


----------



## cajunfan

Wendy...we will keep you in our prayers for the gallbladder surgery! I had mine out years ago. It was the Wednesday before Thanksgiving. They were able to do it laproscopicaly so it was considered outpatient surgery. Do you know if it is stones that or the problem or if they think it is just not functioning properly? I went home that same Wednesday night. I was a little tender Thanksgiving day. But, I was out at the mall with all the crazy people on Black Friday!  So hang in there! Pm me if you have any questions...I will be a the store a little tonight and then have to go collect the boy from school for the holiday...but will check back in later.

Lynn


----------



## ivey_family

Diane - I love the Olivia dress!  i just bought that and the Annika in the most recent sale.  Those will be projects for January.

The doll clothes and pjs are really cute!

Wendy - prayers for you and your whole family!  The shirts are great!

I'm sorry for missing some other stuff!

We are in the car and headed South for Thanksgiving in TN!  I finished pretty much everything I wanted to do  and got everything packed despite a crazy couple days.  Monday evening, we were finishing up dinner when I had a piercing pain in my left chest.  It took my breath away for a moment and then continued to hurt quite a bit. It scared dh and I enough that we decided I should go to Urgent Care.  Turns out they can't completely rule out a heart attack, so after an EKG, they decided I needed to go to the ER for blood tests.  After getting there, they decided to keep me overnight to do a stress test on Tues.  (If we weren't going away, I could have done it outpatient.). I didn't get released until after 4pm on Tues.  I lost a whole 24 hours of work time to find out I'm perfectly healthy.  BUT I really was in pain and had no idea what it was.  I'm pretty embarrassed by the whole thing, honestly, but at least we don't need to worry about it on vacation.

Here are my last few items:

T- shirts for one day at Epcot and Chef Mickey's dinner





My Snow White shirt:





Cold weather gear, just in case





Close-up of felties I added to the coats:





I'll try to post some action shots next week!

Regards,
C.


----------



## PurpleEars

billwendy said:


> Thanks everyone for the thoughts about silly ol me and my stinkin gallbladder!!! I am constantly nauseaus now and the Dr phoned me in an anti nausea medication today so I'll start taking it tomorrow. The Pre admissions nurse had my interview with me today, and she was super concerned about my nutritional status ( which is TERRIBLE right now) and is worried that I will be dehydrated as I cant drink too much of anything let alone eat anything. So hopefully the new medication will help ASAP!!
> 
> But especially I am thankful that you guys are thinking of Steve and Sue and the kids. This weekend I cranked out a bunch of shirts. Im not sure Sue is ready for hers yet, this kinda puts things in reality, but, the rest of the family was ready to show their love and support. Heather helped me with the design and I love how it turned out!!!!!



Wendy, I hope your meds will help you with the nausea and get you ready for the surgery. I truly admire your strength and doing what you can do support Steve and Sue even though you are feeling rotten. I will be keeping your family in my prayer in the upcoming days.



ivey_family said:


> We are in the car and headed South for Thanksgiving in TN!  I finished pretty much everything I wanted to do  and got everything packed despite a crazy couple days.  Monday evening, we were finishing up dinner when I had a piercing pain in my left chest.  It took my breath away for a moment and then continued to hurt quite a bit. It scared dh and I enough that we decided I should go to Urgent Care.  Turns out they can't completely rule out a heart attack, so after an EKG, they decided I needed to go to the ER for blood tests.  After getting there, they decided to keep me overnight to do a stress test on Tues.  (If we weren't going away, I could have done it outpatient.). I didn't get released until after 4pm on Tues.  I lost a whole 24 hours of work time to find out I'm perfectly healthy.  BUT I really was in pain and had no idea what it was.  I'm pretty embarrassed by the whole thing, honestly, but at least we don't need to worry about it on vacation.
> 
> Here are my last few items:
> 
> T- shirts for one day at Epcot and Chef Mickey's dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Snow White shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold weather gear, just in case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of felties I added to the coats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to post some action shots next week!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



I hope your chest pain was a one-time fluke and it won't cause you any problems when you are away. The last few items look great. I can't wait to see the action shots! I hope you will have a safe trip and enjoy Thanksigiving with your family!


----------



## blessedmom4

*ENABLER ALERT!*

*I don't have time to catch up right now (I was on my way to bed; however, I LOVE those Christmas shirts!) and someone may have already posted this...I drool over this machine on Amazon all of the time and today at this time (shortly after 3 AM) the price in my cart is $537.34 with an additional $30 off for a promotion. I THINK this is the machine many of you recommend, it seems like an amazing deal! 

Looks like this in my cart (If only....)

Order Summary
Items:	$537.34
Shipping & Handling:	$0.00
Promotion Applied:	-$30.00
Total before tax:	$507.34
Estimated tax to be collected:	$0.00
Order Total: $507.34
*





​


----------



## cogero

ivey_family said:


> Here are my last few items:
> 
> T- shirts for one day at Epcot and Chef Mickey's dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Snow White shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold weather gear, just in case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of felties I added to the coats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to post some action shots next week!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



I totally love your Christmas shirts and Fleeces. I love the strip of fabric on the shirts. Great idea.


----------



## cogero

Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## goteamwood

For those stuffing themselves with delicious bounty today, Happy Thanksgiving. For the rest, have a great day and appreciate how well your pants fit!




(of course my kiddos needed one-time use thanksgiving shirts!)


----------



## dianemom2

Hi everybody,  I wanted to come on and wish you a Happy Thanksgiving.  I also wanted to let you know that we have had a few crazy days here at my house. My husband went to the dentist on Monday who felt a mass in his neck.  Tuesday he went to the doctor who immediately sent him for an ultrasound.  Yesterday he was admitted to the hospital and we were told to expect surgery that day.  It turns out that my husband has a very large mass in his thyroid.  He will have surgery but they have decided to send him to a surgeon who specializes in head and neck surgeries.  It will probably take several days before we know what kind of mass it is and exactly what to expect.  We are praying that it isn't cancer and that it is some other kind of mass.


----------



## DisneyGal24

Need help for my trip in June. I am looking for a handmade non-itchy (thats what she says) Cinderella dress for dd6 (will be 7 in may) and possible a pirate outfit for ds3 (will be 4 in march). I don't sew. I am also looking for ideas for matching shirts for the family (iron ons maybe).  I heard this was place to come! Help!


----------



## peachygreen

More pictures of the girls in action.

Monday - a chilly day at Epcot



IMG_6539 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr




IMG_6548 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr

Tuesday - Much nicer at Animal Kingdom



IMG_6650 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr

Wednesday - Magical Day at the Magic Kingdom



IMG_6691 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr




IMG_6908 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr

Thursday - Happy Thanksgiving and Dinner with Mickey



IMG_7015 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr




IMG_7102 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr

Tomorrow - back to the Magic Kingdom and then to Epcot Saturday before heading home.  

Its been a perfect trip so far.


----------



## jacquelynbiehl

To the person who posted about the brother machine on amazon:  Where is the 30$ promotion coming from?  A coupon code or something else??  Thanks!!


----------



## PurpleEars

goteamwood said:


> For those stuffing themselves with delicious bounty today, Happy Thanksgiving. For the rest, have a great day and appreciate how well your pants fit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (of course my kiddos needed one-time use thanksgiving shirts!)



The shirts look great on your kids (even though they are one-time use)!



dianemom2 said:


> Hi everybody,  I wanted to come on and wish you a Happy Thanksgiving.  I also wanted to let you know that we have had a few crazy days here at my house. My husband went to the dentist on Monday who felt a mass in his neck.  Tuesday he went to the doctor who immediately sent him for an ultrasound.  Yesterday he was admitted to the hospital and we were told to expect surgery that day.  It turns out that my husband has a very large mass in his thyroid.  He will have surgery but they have decided to send him to a surgeon who specializes in head and neck surgeries.  It will probably take several days before we know what kind of mass it is and exactly what to expect.  We are praying that it isn't cancer and that it is some other kind of mass.



I am so sorry to hear that. I will be praying for your family in the upcoming days as your husband gets in to see the specialist and find out what the next steps are.



DisneyGal24 said:


> Need help for my trip in June. I am looking for a handmade non-itchy (thats what she says) Cinderella dress for dd6 (will be 7 in may) and possible a pirate outfit for ds3 (will be 4 in march). I don't sew. I am also looking for ideas for matching shirts for the family (iron ons maybe).  I heard this was place to come! Help!



We are not allowed to sell on here. I would suggest looking at people's signatures for their etsy shop or pm them if something they made are of interest to you. (Disclaimer: I do not sell so there is no conflict of interest)



peachygreen said:


> More pictures of the girls in action.
> 
> Monday - a chilly day at Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6539 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6548 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Tuesday - Much nicer at Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6650 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Wednesday - Magical Day at the Magic Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6691 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6908 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Thursday - Happy Thanksgiving and Dinner with Mickey
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7015 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7102 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Tomorrow - back to the Magic Kingdom and then to Epcot Saturday before heading home.
> 
> Its been a perfect trip so far.



Thank you for sharing the pictures! I am glad to hear that it has been a perfect trip so far. I look forward to seeing more "action shots"!


I want to say Happy Thanksgiving to my friends south of the border. I hope you had a great day with your family. I had a busy day as I hosted our team's Christmas party. We had a great time. Our gift exchange went well. The person ended up with my gift was pleased with the oven mitts and chocolate (well, maybe he was more interested in the chocolate than the oven mitts). I ended up with alcohol which is funny as we don't drink. Oh well, I will add it to our collection for entertaining.


----------



## nannye

blessedmom4 said:


> *ENABLER ALERT!*
> 
> *I don't have time to catch up right now (I was on my way to bed; however, I LOVE those Christmas shirts!) and someone may have already posted this...I drool over this machine on Amazon all of the time and today at this time (shortly after 3 AM) the price in my cart is $537.34 with an additional $30 off for a promotion. I THINK this is the machine many of you recommend, it seems like an amazing deal!
> 
> Looks like this in my cart (If only....)
> 
> Order Summary
> Items:	$537.34
> Shipping & Handling:	$0.00
> Promotion Applied:	-$30.00
> Total before tax:	$507.34
> Estimated tax to be collected:	$0.00
> Order Total: $507.34
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



OMG Judy!!! I am currently IN that debate!


----------



## nannye

blessedmom4 said:


> *ENABLER ALERT!*
> 
> *I don't have time to catch up right now (I was on my way to bed; however, I LOVE those Christmas shirts!) and someone may have already posted this...I drool over this machine on Amazon all of the time and today at this time (shortly after 3 AM) the price in my cart is $537.34 with an additional $30 off for a promotion. I THINK this is the machine many of you recommend, it seems like an amazing deal!
> 
> Looks like this in my cart (If only....)
> 
> Order Summary
> Items:	$537.34
> Shipping & Handling:	$0.00
> Promotion Applied:	-$30.00
> Total before tax:	$507.34
> Estimated tax to be collected:	$0.00
> Order Total: $507.34
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



What is the promo tho? I don't see it? Is it free shipping?


----------



## nannye

jacquelynbiehl said:


> To the person who posted about the brother machine on amazon:  Where is the 30$ promotion coming from?  A coupon code or something else??  Thanks!!



I must know this as well!!!!!


----------



## blessedmom4

jacquelynbiehl said:


> To the person who posted about the brother machine on amazon:  Where is the 30$ promotion coming from?  A coupon code or something else??  Thanks!!





nannye said:


> What is the promo tho? I don't see it? Is it free shipping?





nannye said:


> I must know this as well!!!!!



*Glad I saw this. Definitely free shipping with Prime (and probably over $25 purchased)...BUT, look under the price on the page I posted, click on special offers available and it takes off an additional $30...OR just put it in your cart and go to the check out page to see the promo. I only WISH I could afford to buy one, but I have had it in my cart for over a year...(yes, I have) and it is the LOWEST price I have ever seen!

DIANE,  HUGE HUGS for good news and that your husband is resting well tonight. I am so sorry to read this. I will be praying. *


----------



## nannye

Ahhh Poor Judy probably throught I was a Crazy woman with my ALL CAPITALS PM! 

I have been debating the pe770 all week. saw it had gone down in price a bit the other day. I checked it tonight to see it had gone down again. I was debating on where or not to wait and see if it went down a bit later so I tuned into Disboutique and saw Judy's post abouther another $30 off. The $30 didn't show up until the very end so poor Judy was dealing with my "where is it?" BUT it was there! so My Brother PE770 is now on its way! 

THANK YOU JUDY!!!!   


To Any Canadians Interested my price with duties and shipping was $706


----------



## ivey_family

Oh, Diane!  I'm so sorry to hear about you dh!  I'll pray they can see him quickly and healing no matter the ultimate diagnosis!


----------



## cogero

nannye said:


> Ahhh Poor Judy probably throught I was a Crazy woman with my ALL CAPITALS PM!
> 
> I have been debating the pe770 all week. saw it had gone down in price a bit the other day. I checked it tonight to see it had gone down again. I was debating on where or not to wait and see if it went down a bit later so I tuned into Disboutique and saw Judy's post abouther another $30 off. The $30 didn't show up until the very end so poor Judy was dealing with my "where is it?" BUT it was there! so My Brother PE770 is now on its way!
> 
> THANK YOU JUDY!!!!
> 
> 
> To Any Canadians Interested my price with duties and shipping was $706



Yeah for you. You will love it.


----------



## blessedmom4

nannye said:


> Ahhh Poor Judy probably throught I was a Crazy woman with my ALL CAPITALS PM!
> 
> I have been debating the pe770 all week. saw it had gone down in price a bit the other day. I checked it tonight to see it had gone down again. I was debating on where or not to wait and see if it went down a bit later so I tuned into Disboutique and saw Judy's post abouther another $30 off. The $30 didn't show up until the very end so poor Judy was dealing with my "where is it?" BUT it was there! so My Brother PE770 is now on its way!
> 
> THANK YOU JUDY!!!!
> 
> 
> To Any Canadians Interested my price with duties and shipping was $706



*Erin, I am beyond excited for you!!!   I truly am happy you were able to take part in this deal (ESPECIALLY with the duty and shipping charges ). I can't WAIT to see what you create!!!  I know V is going to be one lucky little girl! Of course, if I had one I would also be embroidering (a lot) for me  I hope your dreams were happy last night!!! *


----------



## tinkbell13

nannye said:


> Ahhh Poor Judy probably throught I was a Crazy woman with my ALL CAPITALS PM!
> 
> I have been debating the pe770 all week. saw it had gone down in price a bit the other day. I checked it tonight to see it had gone down again. I was debating on where or not to wait and see if it went down a bit later so I tuned into Disboutique and saw Judy's post abouther another $30 off. The $30 didn't show up until the very end so poor Judy was dealing with my "where is it?" BUT it was there! so My Brother PE770 is now on its way!


Yeah Erin!        Congratulations! I know you have been debating about purchasing the machine all week and I am glad you did and got a great deal to boot!


----------



## jacquelynbiehl

Yeah!!  My 770 is on its way too!!  I have had it in my amazon cart for at least a year!  This is the best price I have ever seen!!  Def. more than I usually spend on myself for a Christmas present but my birthday is in feb.  so I guess it's just Christmas and birthday rolled into one!!  I'm soooo excited!!  Thank you for posting about the extra 30$ off sale!!


----------



## goteamwood

nannye said:


> Ahhh Poor Judy probably throught I was a Crazy woman with my ALL CAPITALS PM!
> 
> I have been debating the pe770 all week. saw it had gone down in price a bit the other day. I checked it tonight to see it had gone down again. I was debating on where or not to wait and see if it went down a bit later so I tuned into Disboutique and saw Judy's post abouther another $30 off. The $30 didn't show up until the very end so poor Judy was dealing with my "where is it?" BUT it was there! so My Brother PE770 is now on its way!
> 
> THANK YOU JUDY!!!!
> 
> 
> To Any Canadians Interested my price with duties and shipping was $706



Sounds great! I do have to say I was lucky to get mine for about $550 this summer, but ended up spending a LOT more on thread/stabilizer/etc etc etc... it is a gateway drug as they say! Also you will never look at clothing the same way again, I always think "what could I add to this???" it is a sickness. You will have so much fun.

Jen


----------



## visitingapril09

The 770 might just be my January gift to myself!! I have been waiting for so long......

Hi everyone, I have been on hiatus for a while. But am back! Nice to see everyone again that I don't see on FB. 

Hello !!


----------



## miprender

billwendy said:


> :
> But especially I am thankful that you guys are thinking of Steve and Sue and the kids. This weekend I cranked out a bunch of shirts. Im not sure Sue is ready for hers yet, this kinda puts things in reality, but, the rest of the family was ready to show their love and support. Heather helped me with the design and I love how it turned out!!!!!








ivey_family said:


> We are in the car and headed South for Thanksgiving in TN!  I finished pretty much everything I wanted to do  and got everything packed despite a crazy couple days.  Monday evening, we were finishing up dinner when I had a piercing pain in my left chest.  It took my breath away for a moment and then continued to hurt quite a bit. It scared dh and I enough that we decided I should go to Urgent Care.  Turns out they can't completely rule out a heart attack, so after an EKG, they decided I needed to go to the ER for blood tests.  After getting there, they decided to keep me overnight to do a stress test on Tues.  (If we weren't going away, I could have done it outpatient.). I didn't get released until after 4pm on Tues.  I lost a whole 24 hours of work time to find out I'm perfectly healthy.  BUT I really was in pain and had no idea what it was.  I'm pretty embarrassed by the whole thing, honestly, but at least we don't need to worry about it on vacation.
> 
> Here are my last few items:
> 
> T- shirts for one day at Epcot and Chef Mickey's dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C.



How scary but glad everything was OK. Do they think they know what could have caused the pain. 

Love the everything you made.



blessedmom4 said:


> *ENABLER ALERT!*
> 
> *I don't have time to catch up right now (I was on my way to bed; however, I LOVE those Christmas shirts!) and someone may have already posted this...I drool over this machine on Amazon all of the time and today at this time (shortly after 3 AM) the price in my cart is $537.34 with an additional $30 off for a promotion. I THINK this is the machine many of you recommend, it seems like an amazing deal!
> 
> Looks like this in my cart (If only....)
> 
> Order Summary
> Items:	$537.34
> Shipping & Handling:	$0.00
> Promotion Applied:	-$30.00
> Total before tax:	$507.34
> Estimated tax to be collected:	$0.00
> Order Total: $507.34
> *



 I so hope you can get one some day.



goteamwood said:


> For those stuffing themselves with delicious bounty today, Happy Thanksgiving. For the rest, have a great day and appreciate how well your pants fit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (of course my kiddos needed one-time use thanksgiving shirts!)



  I wanted to make shirts for yesterday but just had no time. Those came out cute.



dianemom2 said:


> Hi everybody,  I wanted to come on and wish you a Happy Thanksgiving.  I also wanted to let you know that we have had a few crazy days here at my house. My husband went to the dentist on Monday who felt a mass in his neck.  Tuesday he went to the doctor who immediately sent him for an ultrasound.  Yesterday he was admitted to the hospital and we were told to expect surgery that day.  It turns out that my husband has a very large mass in his thyroid.  He will have surgery but they have decided to send him to a surgeon who specializes in head and neck surgeries.  It will probably take several days before we know what kind of mass it is and exactly what to expect.  We are praying that it isn't cancer and that it is some other kind of mass.



 Diane I have been thinking of you and your family since you posted the other day. Sending prayers that you husband will be fine.



peachygreen said:


> More pictures of the girls in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7102 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Tomorrow - back to the Magic Kingdom and then to Epcot Saturday before heading home.
> 
> Its been a perfect trip so far.



Love the pictures and glad everything is going great.



nannye said:


> I have been debating the pe770 all week. saw it had gone down in price a bit the other day. I checked it tonight to see it had gone down again. I was debating on where or not to wait and see if it went down a bit later so I tuned into Disboutique and saw Judy's post abouther another $30 off. The $30 didn't show up until the very end so poor Judy was dealing with my "where is it?" BUT it was there! so My Brother PE770 is now on its way!
> 
> To Any Canadians Interested my price with duties and shipping was $706



 Whoo Hoo congrats!



visitingapril09 said:


> The 770 might just be my January gift to myself!! I have been waiting for so long......
> 
> Hi everyone, I have been on hiatus for a while. But am back! Nice to see everyone again that I don't see on FB.
> 
> Hello !!



I think that will make a great gift for yourself.


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

A couple years ago, I told many of you on this board about my Dad having cancer and how my boys walked with him to the mailbox everyday.  A lot of you mailed Daddy cards, postcards, or packages.  Yesterday, Daddy passed away.  I just wanted to thank all of you who sent Daddy something.  You made him a happy man each time there was something in his mailbox.  It made for a lot of special memories with my boys.  Thank you again.

Dawn


----------



## jacquelynbiehl

What kind of fabric do you all use for your appliqués?


----------



## sewmess

ivey_family said:


> We are in the car and headed South for Thanksgiving in TN!  I finished pretty much everything I wanted to do  and got everything packed despite a crazy couple days.  Monday evening, we were finishing up dinner when I had a piercing pain in my left chest.  It took my breath away for a moment and then continued to hurt quite a bit. It scared dh and I enough that we decided I should go to Urgent Care.  Turns out they can't completely rule out a heart attack, so after an EKG, they decided I needed to go to the ER for blood tests.  After getting there, they decided to keep me overnight to do a stress test on Tues.  (If we weren't going away, I could have done it outpatient.). I didn't get released until after 4pm on Tues.  I lost a whole 24 hours of work time to find out I'm perfectly healthy.  BUT I really was in pain and had no idea what it was.  I'm pretty embarrassed by the whole thing, honestly, but at least we don't need to worry about it on vacation.
> 
> Here are my last few items:
> 
> T- shirts for one day at Epcot and Chef Mickey's dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Snow White shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold weather gear, just in case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of felties I added to the coats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to post some action shots next week!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



I had the same kind of chest pains about 5 years ago, went to the emergency room, did the whole blood gasses, ekg, x-ray...my heart was fine.  Turns out I have arthritis in my left shouder and I enflamed my chest muscles by over comensating for the arthritis pain.  My sister had the same deal, but in her case it was a pinched nerve in her neck.  

And, may I say, I am in awe over the detail work in all of your shirts.  They are fabulous!!


blessedmom4 said:


> *ENABLER ALERT!*
> 
> *I don't have time to catch up right now (I was on my way to bed; however, I LOVE those Christmas shirts!) and someone may have already posted this...I drool over this machine on Amazon all of the time and today at this time (shortly after 3 AM) the price in my cart is $537.34 with an additional $30 off for a promotion. I THINK this is the machine many of you recommend, it seems like an amazing deal!
> 
> Looks like this in my cart (If only....)
> 
> Order Summary
> Items:	$537.34
> Shipping & Handling:	$0.00
> Promotion Applied:	-$30.00
> Total before tax:	$507.34
> Estimated tax to be collected:	$0.00
> Order Total: $507.34
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Arggh, if only my refridgerator hadn't flaked out!!!

That's my Thanksgiving story: I came home from work Wednesday and my refridgerator's condensor was not kicking on & everything in the freezer section had defrosted.  Still not working yesterday so we went ahead and ordered a new refridgerator to take advantage of those black Friday sales.  Low and behold, this morning...the refridgerator is working again.

DH doesn't trust it anymore, so we're sticking with the one we ordered Thursday.

And still, with all of that, I managed to get some work done on a Christmas present.


----------



## visitingapril09

nannye said:


> OMG Judy!!! I am currently IN that debate!





This special is still on........I just checked~!


----------



## Restrasz

As someone who recently suffered a serious heart attack: if in doubt go to the emergency room!  I thought I had a cold that had settled in my chest. Until I felt I couldn't breathe I stayed home. Turned out the LAD artery (the widow maker ) was 98 percent blocked. Had I not had emergency cardiac cath I would not have survived.   Be very glad all of the tests were negative!   I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday!


----------



## tinav307

I have been lurking for years, you are all so talented.  I have been trying to decide between the Singer Futura and the Brother pe770.  I ordered today with the discounts and my new Brother is on the way.  I can't wait to share creations and get advice from you gals.


----------



## ivey_family

Congrats to all of you new PE770 owners!  Here's hoping your shipping will be swift!

Regards,
C.


----------



## PurpleEars

nannye said:


> Ahhh Poor Judy probably throught I was a Crazy woman with my ALL CAPITALS PM!
> 
> I have been debating the pe770 all week. saw it had gone down in price a bit the other day. I checked it tonight to see it had gone down again. I was debating on where or not to wait and see if it went down a bit later so I tuned into Disboutique and saw Judy's post abouther another $30 off. The $30 didn't show up until the very end so poor Judy was dealing with my "where is it?" BUT it was there! so My Brother PE770 is now on its way!
> 
> THANK YOU JUDY!!!!
> 
> To Any Canadians Interested my price with duties and shipping was $706



Congrats on your purchase. I am sure you will have lots of fun creating special outfits and other things with it. That's a great price for the machine (considering how much they want for similar machines up here). 



visitingapril09 said:


> The 770 might just be my January gift to myself!! I have been waiting for so long......
> 
> Hi everyone, I have been on hiatus for a while. But am back! Nice to see everyone again that I don't see on FB.
> 
> Hello !!



Weclome back! I think that would make a nice January gift indeed!



Mom2SamandJames said:


> A couple years ago, I told many of you on this board about my Dad having cancer and how my boys walked with him to the mailbox everyday.  A lot of you mailed Daddy cards, postcards, or packages.  Yesterday, Daddy passed away.  I just wanted to thank all of you who sent Daddy something.  You made him a happy man each time there was something in his mailbox.  It made for a lot of special memories with my boys.  Thank you again.
> 
> Dawn



Thank you very much for the update during this difficult time for your family. I have been praying for your family since your last post and I will be thinking of your family in the upcoming days. I am glad that others on here created such special memory for your family.



jacquelynbiehl said:


> What kind of fabric do you all use for your appliqués?



I use scrap woven materials (cotton or cotton/polyester blend).



sewmess said:


> Arggh, if only my refridgerator hadn't flaked out!!!
> 
> That's my Thanksgiving story: I came home from work Wednesday and my refridgerator's condensor was not kicking on & everything in the freezer section had defrosted.  Still not working yesterday so we went ahead and ordered a new refridgerator to take advantage of those black Friday sales.  Low and behold, this morning...the refridgerator is working again.
> 
> DH doesn't trust it anymore, so we're sticking with the one we ordered Thursday.
> 
> And still, with all of that, I managed to get some work done on a Christmas present.



I am sorry to hear that your fridge is not behaving. I hope you didn't lose too much food as a result. I hope you managed to get a good deal on the fridge!



tinav307 said:


> I have been lurking for years, you are all so talented.  I have been trying to decide between the Singer Futura and the Brother pe770.  I ordered today with the discounts and my new Brother is on the way.  I can't wait to share creations and get advice from you gals.



Welcome! Please share pictures of your creations!


----------



## smile5sunshine

stopping by quickly to say "hi". I've been blessed to be visiting my family all week and will be here at my gma's for another few days.

I didn't grab quotes since I'm once again so behind!

Diane: praying for your husband. Please keep us posted as you find out more about the mass.  Also, double pinafore dress was so sweet! I hope your niece enjoys wearing it.

Wendy: praying the surgery to remove your gallbladder goes smoothly and you are feeling much better in no time.

Dawn: I am so sorry for your family's loss. Praying for peace and comfort.


peachygreen: loving all the action shot photo's you've been posting. Thank you for sharing!

Andrea: i am SO GLAD you are feeling more like yourself! And although I'm bummed that the offer wasn't something you could accept, I hope it is soon followed by more, bigger offers that you CAN. Kid's costumes looked great!

Flora: glad your party went well and that the recipient liked the gift you made. 


Sunshine


----------



## PrincessMickey

Disney52303 said:


> Halloween stripwork dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shirt and fur trim pants (this fits a regular AG better but DD wanted Bitty to wear it lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas stripwork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Belle Simply Sweet I made for a birthday gift



love all the outfits!



4HppyCamprs said:


>



Looks great and looks sooo warm!



miprender said:


> That is great news.



Thank you!



PurpleEars said:


> The casserole carriers were very easy to put together and I imagine you can get them done very quickly. I am sure the recipients will like them very much!
> 
> Congrats on a conditional job offer! I hope everything will go smoothly for you.



Thank you! I picked out my fabrics today! I'm especially loving one set of fabric that I picked for my sister-in-law, I can't wait to get started!



billwendy said:


> Thanks everyone for the thoughts about silly ol me and my stinkin gallbladder!!! I am constantly nauseaus now and the Dr phoned me in an anti nausea medication today so I'll start taking it tomorrow. The Pre admissions nurse had my interview with me today, and she was super concerned about my nutritional status ( which is TERRIBLE right now) and is worried that I will be dehydrated as I cant drink too much of anything let alone eat anything. So hopefully the new medication will help ASAP!!
> 
> But especially I am thankful that you guys are thinking of Steve and Sue and the kids. This weekend I cranked out a bunch of shirts. Im not sure Sue is ready for hers yet, this kinda puts things in reality, but, the rest of the family was ready to show their love and support. Heather helped me with the design and I love how it turned out!!!!!



I'll be praying for you! I love those shirts, Heather did a great job on the design. I owuld wear one.



VBAndrea said:


> Congrats on the job offer!!!!!!!



Thank you!



ivey_family said:


> We are in the car and headed South for Thanksgiving in TN!  I finished pretty much everything I wanted to do  and got everything packed despite a crazy couple days.  Monday evening, we were finishing up dinner when I had a piercing pain in my left chest.  It took my breath away for a moment and then continued to hurt quite a bit. It scared dh and I enough that we decided I should go to Urgent Care.  Turns out they can't completely rule out a heart attack, so after an EKG, they decided I needed to go to the ER for blood tests.  After getting there, they decided to keep me overnight to do a stress test on Tues.  (If we weren't going away, I could have done it outpatient.). I didn't get released until after 4pm on Tues.  I lost a whole 24 hours of work time to find out I'm perfectly healthy.  BUT I really was in pain and had no idea what it was.  I'm pretty embarrassed by the whole thing, honestly, but at least we don't need to worry about it on vacation.
> 
> Here are my last few items:
> 
> T- shirts for one day at Epcot and Chef Mickey's dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Snow White shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold weather gear, just in case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of felties I added to the coats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to post some action shots next week!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Glad you are doing better and it doesn't seem serious. Love all the stuff you made but especially love those fleece jackets. What a great idea! Have a great trip!



blessedmom4 said:


> *ENABLER ALERT!*
> 
> *I don't have time to catch up right now (I was on my way to bed; however, I LOVE those Christmas shirts!) and someone may have already posted this...I drool over this machine on Amazon all of the time and today at this time (shortly after 3 AM) the price in my cart is $537.34 with an additional $30 off for a promotion. I THINK this is the machine many of you recommend, it seems like an amazing deal!
> 
> Looks like this in my cart (If only....)
> 
> Order Summary
> Items:	$537.34
> Shipping & Handling:	$0.00
> Promotion Applied:	-$30.00
> Total before tax:	$507.34
> Estimated tax to be collected:	$0.00
> Order Total: $507.34
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



I didn't see your post but I scored one for my Christmas gift, that is a great price and before you know it you will end up with one too!



goteamwood said:


> For those stuffing themselves with delicious bounty today, Happy Thanksgiving. For the rest, have a great day and appreciate how well your pants fit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (of course my kiddos needed one-time use thanksgiving shirts!)



Great shirts!



dianemom2 said:


> Hi everybody,  I wanted to come on and wish you a Happy Thanksgiving.  I also wanted to let you know that we have had a few crazy days here at my house. My husband went to the dentist on Monday who felt a mass in his neck.  Tuesday he went to the doctor who immediately sent him for an ultrasound.  Yesterday he was admitted to the hospital and we were told to expect surgery that day.  It turns out that my husband has a very large mass in his thyroid.  He will have surgery but they have decided to send him to a surgeon who specializes in head and neck surgeries.  It will probably take several days before we know what kind of mass it is and exactly what to expect.  We are praying that it isn't cancer and that it is some other kind of mass.



Prayers for your DH and hope it is nothing too serious.



peachygreen said:


> More pictures of the girls in action.
> 
> Monday - a chilly day at Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6539 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6548 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Tuesday - Much nicer at Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6650 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Wednesday - Magical Day at the Magic Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6691 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6908 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Thursday - Happy Thanksgiving and Dinner with Mickey
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7015 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7102 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Tomorrow - back to the Magic Kingdom and then to Epcot Saturday before heading home.
> 
> Its been a perfect trip so far.



Great outfits and looks like you are all having a great time!




PurpleEars said:


> I want to say Happy Thanksgiving to my friends south of the border. I hope you had a great day with your family. I had a busy day as I hosted our team's Christmas party. We had a great time. Our gift exchange went well. The person ended up with my gift was pleased with the oven mitts and chocolate (well, maybe he was more interested in the chocolate than the oven mitts). I ended up with alcohol which is funny as we don't drink. Oh well, I will add it to our collection for entertaining.



Happy to hear the exchange went well. You can always regift the alcohol if you don't add it to your collection.



nannye said:


> Ahhh Poor Judy probably throught I was a Crazy woman with my ALL CAPITALS PM!
> 
> I have been debating the pe770 all week. saw it had gone down in price a bit the other day. I checked it tonight to see it had gone down again. I was debating on where or not to wait and see if it went down a bit later so I tuned into Disboutique and saw Judy's post abouther another $30 off. The $30 didn't show up until the very end so poor Judy was dealing with my "where is it?" BUT it was there! so My Brother PE770 is now on its way!
> 
> THANK YOU JUDY!!!!
> 
> 
> To Any Canadians Interested my price with duties and shipping was $706



I'll be joining you in the new machine group! Enjoy!!!



Mom2SamandJames said:


> A couple years ago, I told many of you on this board about my Dad having cancer and how my boys walked with him to the mailbox everyday.  A lot of you mailed Daddy cards, postcards, or packages.  Yesterday, Daddy passed away.  I just wanted to thank all of you who sent Daddy something.  You made him a happy man each time there was something in his mailbox.  It made for a lot of special memories with my boys.  Thank you again.
> 
> Dawn



Continued prayers for you



tinav307 said:


> I have been lurking for years, you are all so talented.  I have been trying to decide between the Singer Futura and the Brother pe770.  I ordered today with the discounts and my new Brother is on the way.  I can't wait to share creations and get advice from you gals.



Congrats to you too!


So I haven't been on for a few days. A couple days ago my dad asked what I wanted for Christmas. I told him I wanted an embroidery machine but didn't have high hopes. Wednesday he wanted to see it so I pulled it up on Amazon and the price was $550. I told him that was the lowest I had ever seen it. He thought about and yesterday he said he wasn't planning on spending that much on me but to go ahead and order it. Imagine my surprise today when I saw the price and then saw the additional $30 off. My mom has Amazon Prime too so I got free shipping! I had to promise I would not open it and act surprised at Christmas so I still have to wait. 

I know Andrea posted awhile back a whole post of additional stuff to get so thank you very much, I will be getting a few things to go into my stocking. I know I've seen on here before what thread to use but I can't remember, do you usually use Rayon or Polyester? Thanks for the help.


----------



## love to stitch

I'm trying to catch up again after not checking in for a couple of days. Everything looks wonderful.
I decided to use Disney Christmas fabric for my grandkids' Christmas outfits this year just because it's fun. But now it turns out they will get to wear them to see the Christmas decorations when we go to WDW on Monday 
I used the Disney fabric for the appliques on my granddaughter's shirt and the bottom ruffle on her skirt. 





And I used the Disney fabric for my grandson's vest.


----------



## dianemom2

PrincessMickey said:


> So I haven't been on for a few days. A couple days ago my dad asked what I wanted for Christmas. I told him I wanted an embroidery machine but didn't have high hopes. Wednesday he wanted to see it so I pulled it up on Amazon and the price was $550. I told him that was the lowest I had ever seen it. He thought about and yesterday he said he wasn't planning on spending that much on me but to go ahead and order it. Imagine my surprise today when I saw the price and then saw the additional $30 off. My mom has Amazon Prime too so I got free shipping! I had to promise I would not open it and act surprised at Christmas so I still have to wait.
> 
> I know Andrea posted awhile back a whole post of additional stuff to get so thank you very much, I will be getting a few things to go into my stocking. I know I've seen on here before what thread to use but I can't remember, do you usually use Rayon or Polyester? Thanks for the help.


How exciting that you are getting the embroidery machine that you've wanted.  Congratulations!  I see a few other people picked it up for that great price too.  I've never seen it for such a good price!  I use both rayon and polyester.  I know that some people prefer one over the other but I don't really have a preference.  I asked the Marathon rep at the Sewing Expo in October and they said that there really isn't much difference between them either. 




love to stitch said:


> I
> I used the Disney fabric for the appliques on my granddaughter's shirt and the bottom ruffle on her skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I used the Disney fabric for my grandson's vest.



Those turned out great!  And how nice that they will get to wear them at Disney! 

Congratulations to everybody who is joining the embroidery machine club with their new PE770!  It was great that Judy posted about the sale.  I've never seen such a great price on them!

I gave my niece the Goofy/Chanukah dress when they were here on Friday.  She didn't love it.  LOL!  My SIL and BIL did love it though and said she would definitely be wearing it.  My niece didn't love it because the sleeves were a little bit long on her.  I'd purposely made them a big long because she is growing very quickly and has outgrown a bunch of stuff that I made her over the summer.  Once we pointed out how we could turn  up the cuffs, then she liked the dress.  I have a shirt that I bought to make my nephew a matching Chanukah t-shirt and another one to make a Goofy t-shirt.  I just need to get some time in my sewing room.

My DH and I went to see a head and neck cancer specialist at Georgetown University Hospital yesterday.  DH will have a biopsy done one day next week and we will get the results the following week.  He will definitely have to get his thyroid removed, probably in mid-December but we are not exactly sure of the timing.  They determines that while my husband's case is considered urgent, there is no need to rush into emergency surgery before getting biopsy results.   Anyhow, the dr yesterday said that due to a few other symptoms that DH is having,  he is leaning towards the large mass in the thyroid being caused by some kind of auto-immune disorder.  But that the other likely cause is a very aggressive type of thyroid cancer.  We won't know until we get the biopsy results so we are in for a couple of tense weeks.


----------



## PurpleEars

smile5sunshine said:


> stopping by quickly to say "hi". I've been blessed to be visiting my family all week and will be here at my gma's for another few days.
> 
> Sunshine



Sounds like you are having a great time with your family. I hope you will continue to enjoy each other's company in the next few days!



PrincessMickey said:


> Thank you! I picked out my fabrics today! I'm especially loving one set of fabric that I picked for my sister-in-law, I can't wait to get started!
> 
> Happy to hear the exchange went well. You can always regift the alcohol if you don't add it to your collection.
> 
> So I haven't been on for a few days. A couple days ago my dad asked what I wanted for Christmas. I told him I wanted an embroidery machine but didn't have high hopes. Wednesday he wanted to see it so I pulled it up on Amazon and the price was $550. I told him that was the lowest I had ever seen it. He thought about and yesterday he said he wasn't planning on spending that much on me but to go ahead and order it. Imagine my surprise today when I saw the price and then saw the additional $30 off. My mom has Amazon Prime too so I got free shipping! I had to promise I would not open it and act surprised at Christmas so I still have to wait.
> 
> I know Andrea posted awhile back a whole post of additional stuff to get so thank you very much, I will be getting a few things to go into my stocking. I know I've seen on here before what thread to use but I can't remember, do you usually use Rayon or Polyester? Thanks for the help.



Please post pictures of your casserole carriers when you are done! The alcohol we got included a small bottle of rum which I actually wanted. We go through 1/4 cup of rum a year to make Christmas cake cookes and we were getting low. We are good for another 5 years or so before we need to buy any alcohol now! 

Congratulations on getting the embroidery machine! I am sure you will like it very much. I use rayon as I had some poor results with polyester in the past (it could be the brand I used though) Also, I thought I read somewhere that you could iron an embroidery done in rayon but not polyester thread, but I am not 100% sure.



love to stitch said:


> I'm trying to catch up again after not checking in for a couple of days. Everything looks wonderful.
> I decided to use Disney Christmas fabric for my grandkids' Christmas outfits this year just because it's fun. But now it turns out they will get to wear them to see the Christmas decorations when we go to WDW on Monday
> I used the Disney fabric for the appliques on my granddaughter's shirt and the bottom ruffle on her skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I used the Disney fabric for my grandson's vest.



Great job on both outfits! I am sure your grandchildren will love them!



dianemom2 said:


> I gave my niece the Goofy/Chanukah dress when they were here on Friday.  She didn't love it.  LOL!  My SIL and BIL did love it though and said she would definitely be wearing it.  My niece didn't love it because the sleeves were a little bit long on her.  I'd purposely made them a big long because she is growing very quickly and has outgrown a bunch of stuff that I made her over the summer.  Once we pointed out how we could turn  up the cuffs, then she liked the dress.  I have a shirt that I bought to make my nephew a matching Chanukah t-shirt and another one to make a Goofy t-shirt.  I just need to get some time in my sewing room.
> 
> My DH and I went to see a head and neck cancer specialist at Georgetown University Hospital yesterday.  DH will have a biopsy done one day next week and we will get the results the following week.  He will definitely have to get his thyroid removed, probably in mid-December but we are not exactly sure of the timing.  They determines that while my husband's case is considered urgent, there is no need to rush into emergency surgery before getting biopsy results.   Anyhow, the dr yesterday said that due to a few other symptoms that DH is having,  he is leaning towards the large mass in the thyroid being caused by some kind of auto-immune disorder.  But that the other likely cause is a very aggressive type of thyroid cancer.  We won't know until we get the biopsy results so we are in for a couple of tense weeks.



I am glad that your niece decided she liked the dress after she found out about folding up the sleeves!

Thank you for the update on your husband. I hope his thyroid removal surgery will go smoothly and he will have a quick recovery. I certainly hope that the mass is caused by an auto-immune disorder that can be treated. Please know that your family is in my prayers and please continue to let us know how he is doing.


----------



## Yoshiandi

AMAZING!! I haven't been on in a while. I had to go back to pg 110 and see everything. GREAT JOB ladies!!!


----------



## Gator33

Beautiful stuff! I always cruise this thread for inspiration before I start sewing for our trips. Unfortunately my 11 yr is balking at customs this year, but I do have some grandkids to sew for and my husband will wear anything!
I am in full sewing mode, so hopefully will have time to post some stuff. Working on Tinks' winter outfit today. Yesterday I spray painted some boots green ( purchased at a Blck friday sale for $12) My DD says she will wear it to BBB. We will see...


----------



## disneychic2

I haven't been on since two days before TG, and there's so much to quote! I know I probably missed something, so sorry.



dianemom2 said:


> Here is the dress that I finished yesterday.  I made it with some of the material in my stash.  The only thing I had to buy was the buttons and I found buttons that were just perfect for this dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the matching brother shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had done the hull of the boat in dark blue instead of black.  But overall I'm pretty happy with it.



I think everything is adorable! Love the little buttons on the dress. And I do like the black boat hull. 



strega7 said:


> My latest project has been jammies.  I made DS a pair of the easy pants off of you can make this. com, and he loves them.  I love that pattern, super quick and easy.  Here are the jammie bottoms I made for him.  On a side note, please excuse the carpet, for some reason in the pictures, it looks disgustingly gross and dirty, in reality they are not like that, I hope
> 
> Here are the pants, kinda hard to see, but have dogs all over them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So of course, I thought he needed a matching shirt, so I took one of his older shirts apart, made it bigger, and used it as a loose guidline and make a jammie top.  I was too lazy to drive 30 miles to the nearest fabric store, so I used flannes sheet for the main fabric, and scraps for the accent fabric to match the jammies.  Here is what it came out like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He decided he didn't like it because the neckhole was too big, and he prefers to wear normal everyday tshirts anyway, so I decided instead of throwing it away, I would keep it and make it mine.  Of course I couldn't just have a jammie top, so I got out the sheet and what was left of the dog material scrap and made myself shorts.  I think the jammie outfit turned out pretty cute, and comfy too!



Great job and good save on the jammie top! Count me among the ones  at the fact you can wear your DS's shirt! 



PrincessMickey said:


> And for the good news I got a conditional job offer yesterday!!! This is the job I thought I had a good chance at getting two months ago. It has been such a long process. I originally applied in May, took a test, then a psych test, interview, lie dtector test, and background check. With the conditional hire I have to take a medical test and a second phase psych test but the lady said when you've made it this far 99% of the time you get hired. I was able to schedule the medical for yesterday but can't get in for the psych until Dec 7 so I still have a few weeks to go. I am so thankful and what a great week for this to happen, the week of Thanksgiving! I have been out of a job since the end of March so I am so excited to fianlly get a real paycheck.



Congrats!!



4HppyCamprs said:


> I love seeing new pics posted. Great work everybody and again so inspirational! I am finishing up a fleece jumper and pants set for DD. It was not quite the easy sew it was supposed to be....My MIL volunteered to take the stitches out since I was of the opinion of just scraping them. I created a new hem but found out I cut them slightly too short so a ruffle bottom was born. It is not 100% perfect but I think pretty darn good for winging it and using my newly found gathering skills..(tiny tiny bit of skills)



Nice job!!



billwendy said:


> Thanks everyone for the thoughts about silly ol me and my stinkin gallbladder!!! I am constantly nauseaus now and the Dr phoned me in an anti nausea medication today so I'll start taking it tomorrow. The Pre admissions nurse had my interview with me today, and she was super concerned about my nutritional status ( which is TERRIBLE right now) and is worried that I will be dehydrated as I cant drink too much of anything let alone eat anything. So hopefully the new medication will help ASAP!!
> 
> But especially I am thankful that you guys are thinking of Steve and Sue and the kids. This weekend I cranked out a bunch of shirts. Im not sure Sue is ready for hers yet, this kinda puts things in reality, but, the rest of the family was ready to show their love and support. Heather helped me with the design and I love how it turned out!!!!!



I LOVE these shirts!! Never give up hope!!



ivey_family said:


> We are in the car and headed South for Thanksgiving in TN!  I finished pretty much everything I wanted to do  and got everything packed despite a crazy couple days.  Monday evening, we were finishing up dinner when I had a piercing pain in my left chest.  It took my breath away for a moment and then continued to hurt quite a bit. It scared dh and I enough that we decided I should go to Urgent Care.  Turns out they can't completely rule out a heart attack, so after an EKG, they decided I needed to go to the ER for blood tests.  After getting there, they decided to keep me overnight to do a stress test on Tues.  (If we weren't going away, I could have done it outpatient.). I didn't get released until after 4pm on Tues.  I lost a whole 24 hours of work time to find out I'm perfectly healthy.  BUT I really was in pain and had no idea what it was.  I'm pretty embarrassed by the whole thing, honestly, but at least we don't need to worry about it on vacation.
> 
> Here are my last few items:
> 
> T- shirts for one day at Epcot and Chef Mickey's dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Snow White shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold weather gear, just in case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of felties I added to the coats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to post some action shots next week!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



First of all, how scary about your chest pain! So glad you're okay. 

I love everything you made but I'm especially crazy for the Epcot shirts!! Have a magical trip!  (and a safe one)



dianemom2 said:


> Hi everybody,  I wanted to come on and wish you a Happy Thanksgiving.  I also wanted to let you know that we have had a few crazy days here at my house. My husband went to the dentist on Monday who felt a mass in his neck.  Tuesday he went to the doctor who immediately sent him for an ultrasound.  Yesterday he was admitted to the hospital and we were told to expect surgery that day.  It turns out that my husband has a very large mass in his thyroid.  He will have surgery but they have decided to send him to a surgeon who specializes in head and neck surgeries.  It will probably take several days before we know what kind of mass it is and exactly what to expect.  We are praying that it isn't cancer and that it is some other kind of mass.



Awww, prayers for you and your DH!



peachygreen said:


> More pictures of the girls in action.
> 
> Monday - a chilly day at Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6539 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Tuesday - Much nicer at Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6650 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Wednesday - Magical Day at the Magic Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6691 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Thursday - Happy Thanksgiving and Dinner with Mickey
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7015 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> Tomorrow - back to the Magic Kingdom and then to Epcot Saturday before heading home.
> 
> Its been a perfect trip so far.



Oh so cute!! Thanks for sharing and have a wonderful finish for your magical trip!



love to stitch said:


> I'm trying to catch up again after not checking in for a couple of days. Everything looks wonderful.
> I decided to use Disney Christmas fabric for my grandkids' Christmas outfits this year just because it's fun. But now it turns out they will get to wear them to see the Christmas decorations when we go to WDW on Monday
> I used the Disney fabric for the appliques on my granddaughter's shirt and the bottom ruffle on her skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I used the Disney fabric for my grandson's vest.



Great job! Isn't it fun to sew for the grandkids?! (I love that Disney Christmas fabric!)



dianemom2 said:


> I gave my niece the Goofy/Chanukah dress when they were here on Friday.  She didn't love it.  LOL!  My SIL and BIL did love it though and said she would definitely be wearing it.  My niece didn't love it because the sleeves were a little bit long on her.  I'd purposely made them a big long because she is growing very quickly and has outgrown a bunch of stuff that I made her over the summer.  Once we pointed out how we could turn  up the cuffs, then she liked the dress.  I have a shirt that I bought to make my nephew a matching Chanukah t-shirt and another one to make a Goofy t-shirt.  I just need to get some time in my sewing room.



Kids will tell you the truth about things, that's for sure. I'm glad she liked it after the sleeve issue was resolved. I made a Christmas bowling shirt for my 3 year old grandson and he wanted nothing to do with it when they were here for TG!  I even splurged on $12 buttons in the shape of cars!!! (on sale of course) Oh well.



> My DH and I went to see a head and neck cancer specialist at Georgetown University Hospital yesterday.  DH will have a biopsy done one day next week and we will get the results the following week.  He will definitely have to get his thyroid removed, probably in mid-December but we are not exactly sure of the timing.  They determines that while my husband's case is considered urgent, there is no need to rush into emergency surgery before getting biopsy results.   Anyhow, the dr yesterday said that due to a few other symptoms that DH is having,  he is leaning towards the large mass in the thyroid being caused by some kind of auto-immune disorder.  But that the other likely cause is a very aggressive type of thyroid cancer.  We won't know until we get the biopsy results so we are in for a couple of tense weeks.



Isn't is something how your focus can change in a heartbeat! You go from everyday normal concerns to something like you're dealing with. My heart just goes out to you. Hang in there and take comfort in the fact that lots of people are keeping you in their prayers, including me!


----------



## dianemom2

Just a quick post because I am cooking up all the Thanksgiving food that we didn't get use on Thursday.  FrouFroubyHeathersue is having a one day sale for her birthday.  Everything is 50% off.  Just put Heathersbirthday in the coupon code box when you check out.  We all know how great her designs are!!!


----------



## PurpleEars

Gator33 said:


> Beautiful stuff! I always cruise this thread for inspiration before I start sewing for our trips. Unfortunately my 11 yr is balking at customs this year, but I do have some grandkids to sew for and my husband will wear anything!
> I am in full sewing mode, so hopefully will have time to post some stuff. Working on Tinks' winter outfit today. Yesterday I spray painted some boots green ( purchased at a Blck friday sale for $12) My DD says she will wear it to BBB. We will see...



Sounds like you have quite a few projects on the go. Please share pictures when you are done!



disneychic2 said:


> Kids will tell you the truth about things, that's for sure. I'm glad she liked it after the sleeve issue was resolved. I made a Christmas bowling shirt for my 3 year old grandson and he wanted nothing to do with it when they were here for TG!  I even splurged on $12 buttons in the shape of cars!!! (on sale of course) Oh well.



It's too bad that your grandson didn't want the bowling shirt. I imagine he would change his mind between now and Christmas.



dianemom2 said:


> Just a quick post because I am cooking up all the Thanksgiving food that we didn't get use on Thursday.  FrouFroubyHeathersue is having a one day sale for her birthday.  Everything is 50% off.  Just put Heathersbirthday in the coupon code box when you check out.  We all know how great her designs are!!!



Thanks for posting this. Of course the problem now is to decide what to get!

Enabler Alert
I imagine most of you know about this already - youcanmakethis is having selected patterns on sale at $5 until Monday. I picked up a couple of patterns I have been looking at for a while with the sale!


----------



## ivey_family

dianemom2 said:
			
		

> Just a quick post because I am cooking up all the Thanksgiving food that we didn't get use on Thursday.  FrouFroubyHeathersue is having a one day sale for her birthday.  Everything is 50% off.  Just put Heathersbirthday in the coupon code box when you check out.  We all know how great her designs are!!!



I picked up a bunch of stuff!  Modern tech is a beautiful thing - buying designs while traveling down I-75.


----------



## miprender

Diane you and your family continue to be in my prayers 



Mom2SamandJames said:


> A couple years ago, I told many of you on this board about my Dad having cancer and how my boys walked with him to the mailbox everyday.  A lot of you mailed Daddy cards, postcards, or packages.  Yesterday, Daddy passed away.  I just wanted to thank all of you who sent Daddy something.  You made him a happy man each time there was something in his mailbox.  It made for a lot of special memories with my boys.  Thank you again.
> 
> Dawn



So sorry for your loss. 



jacquelynbiehl said:


> What kind of fabric do you all use for your appliqués?



I use cotton woven, though some fabrics are better than others as you will see when you start appliqueing. 



tinav307 said:


> I have been lurking for years, you are all so talented.  I have been trying to decide between the Singer Futura and the Brother pe770.  I ordered today with the discounts and my new Brother is on the way.  I can't wait to share creations and get advice from you gals.



 Congrats on your new machine!



PrincessMickey said:


> l
> So I haven't been on for a few days. A couple days ago my dad asked what I wanted for Christmas. I told him I wanted an embroidery machine but didn't have high hopes. Wednesday he wanted to see it so I pulled it up on Amazon and the price was $550. I told him that was the lowest I had ever seen it. He thought about and yesterday he said he wasn't planning on spending that much on me but to go ahead and order it. Imagine my surprise today when I saw the price and then saw the additional $30 off. My mom has Amazon Prime too so I got free shipping! I had to promise I would not open it and act surprised at Christmas so I still have to wait.
> .



 Congrats



love to stitch said:


> I'm trying to catch up again after not checking in for a couple of days. Everything looks wonderful.
> I decided to use Disney Christmas fabric for my grandkids' Christmas outfits this year just because it's fun. But now it turns out they will get to wear them to see the Christmas decorations when we go to WDW on Monday
> I used the Disney fabric for the appliques on my granddaughter's shirt and the bottom ruffle on her skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I used the Disney fabric for my grandson's vest.



Those came out great.





dianemom2 said:


> Just a quick post because I am cooking up all the Thanksgiving food that we didn't get use on Thursday.  FrouFroubyHeathersue is having a one day sale for her birthday.  Everything is 50% off.  Just put Heathersbirthday in the coupon code box when you check out.  We all know how great her designs are!!!



Between Heather and Jessica I am broke


----------



## dianemom2

ivey_family said:


> I picked up a bunch of stuff!  Modern tech is a beautiful thing - buying designs while traveling down I-75.


That's awesome!



miprender said:


> Diane you and your family continue to be in my prayers
> 
> Between Heather and Jessica I am broke


Thanks for the prayers.  We don't know what day next week they will do the biopsy but we'll be quite nervous until we get the results back.

I definitely spent more on Heather's designs than I should have spent!  I didn't know that Jessica had a sale too!



PurpleEars said:


> I am glad that your niece decided she liked the dress after she found out about folding up the sleeves!
> 
> Please know that your family is in my prayers and please continue to let us know how he is doing.



I guess that my niece decided that she did like the dress because she wore to our belated Thanksgiving dinner tonight.  But she wouldn't wear the pinafores.  My BIL tried to get her to wear the Chanukah pinafore but told him that it was the wrong holiday.  So my SIL tried to get her to wear the Goofy pinafore and told her that it was for their trip to Disney and she had to save it for the trip.  She is definitely a kid with her own opinions!



disneychic2 said:


> Kids will tell you the truth about things, that's for sure. I'm glad she liked it after the sleeve issue was resolved. I made a Christmas bowling shirt for my 3 year old grandson and he wanted nothing to do with it when they were here for TG!  I even splurged on $12 buttons in the shape of cars!!! (on sale of course) Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't is something how your focus can change in a heartbeat! You go from everyday normal concerns to something like you're dealing with. My heart just goes out to you. Hang in there and take comfort in the fact that lots of people are keeping you in their prayers, including me!



So sorry that your grandson didn't love the bowling shirt you made for him!  Kids definitely have their own opinions!  I hope he changes his mind like my niece did!

Thank you so much for the kind words and the prayers.  Yes, I do agree that it is amazing how quickly your focus can change from every day concerns to something much more important.  I will definitely keep everybody updated but I am sure it will be another 10 days or so before we have any additional information.  It will be a tense several days for us.



PurpleEars said:


> Thanks for posting this. Of course the problem now is to decide what to get!
> 
> Enabler Alert
> I imagine most of you know about this already - youcanmakethis is having selected patterns on sale at $5 until Monday. I picked up a couple of patterns I have been looking at for a while with the sale!



I hope you didn't end up spending as much at Heather's sale as I spent!

I looked on the YCMT pattern sale but didn't see anything that I couldn't live without!


Enabler Alert
Here is one more enabler alert.  I hear that Designs by Juju is having a great sale too.  I have never purchased any of her designs so I can't vouch for the quality.  But they certainly do look cute!


----------



## nannye

I hope I'm not repeating someone else..... but I figured since there are a whole bunch of us who are very impatiently waiting for our PE770's and mine isn't expected until DEC 10!!!!   Ladies with PE770's (or anyone) please share your expertise of what to buy!

I'm planning to do guterman embroidery thread and I also plan to try winding my own bobbins, but what else for starting up? what else do we need?

TIA!
Erin


----------



## nannye

Is Heather Sue's Black Friday sale over? And can someone send me the link for her site pretty please!


----------



## cogero

nannye said:


> Is Heather Sue's Black Friday sale over? And can someone send me the link for her site pretty please!



Heather's Sale is over it was only yesterday but Lynnie Pinnie and Miss Kenzie Mac still have one.

For an embroidery machine you will need Stabilizer, Thread (FUnny Gutterman is the only one I haven't used), I swear by my curved scissors by Fiskars. Andrea had posted an awesome list of things you will need.


----------



## blessedmom4

nannye said:


> I hope I'm not repeating someone else..... but I figured since there are a whole bunch of us who are very impatiently waiting for our PE770's and mine isn't expected until DEC 10!!!!   Ladies with PE770's (or anyone) please share your expertise of what to buy!
> 
> I'm planning to do guterman embroidery thread and I also plan to try winding my own bobbins, but what else for starting up? what else do we need?
> 
> TIA!
> Erin





cogero said:


> Heather's Sale is over it was only yesterday but Lynnie Pinnie and Miss Kenzie Mac still have one.
> 
> For an embroidery machine you will need Stabilizer, Thread (FUnny Gutterman is the only one I haven't used), I swear by my curved scissors by Fiskars. Andrea had posted an awesome list of things you will need.



*Andreas' Awesome Supply List she sent me months ago...One of these days I WILL have a machine, I am ready and keep trying to learn all I can without owning one.

Thread: Marathon 50 most popular colors starter set in Rayon 
Also wise to order an extra black and white
website is marathonthread.com

Stabilizer: Medium Weight Tear away from Marathon

Medium weight cut away. I buy Floriani brand from Tidewater Sew-Vac. Some people just buy it at Joann’s and get the common brands. Floriani was recommended to me b/c it softens a lot after washing and is good for kids with sensitive skin.

For cotton I hoop a sheet of the tearaway and then float a second sheet under

For knits I hoop the cut away and float a sheet of tear away under it

Scissors: I use Gingher embroidery scissors (use coupon from Joann’s). I used a small curved manicure scissors as well. Some people buy Friskars curved scissors which can be purchased with coupon at Michaels or AC Moore. 

Spay adhesive: Dritz 505 spray in yellow can available at Joann’s (use coupon as it’s around $15 per can).

Bobbins: I wind my own. Machine comes with bobbin thread and 4 spools and you can buy the spools at Walmart. If you buy prewound I was told to buy from Marathon NEB sided plastic polyester filament 14100P

Memory stick -- Brother PE 770 uses PES files

Marking pens or pencils

Extra needles: I just buy them from Marathon -- ballpoint for knits, sharp point for cotton

Pins for knit from Walmart if you pin rather than hoop you shirts.

SO EXCITED for all of you getting new machines! 

Diane, Praying for your entire family as you wait for answers, I do know what that feels  like and I am sorry. There is never a good time, I am sorry it is at the holidays.

Wendy, Praying for a successful gallbladder surgery and I hope it is a lap procedure vs open. I had mine out and a week later I was back at work, traveling 4 states. I had been so sick that the surgery made me feel lots better. I hope yours is as easy!

I LOVED those Christmas outfits!
*


----------



## disneychic2

Well, our kids and their families are back home now after a wonderful TG together. I did get a chance to have my DGD try on her Chirstmas outfit and she loved it! She didn't want to take it off and wore it all day on Thanksgiving. On the opposite side of the spectrum, my DGS wouldn't even try his shirt on! I was hoping to see how this one fit since I have material to make him a couple more for Christmas gifts, but he wanted nothing to do with it! Oh well. Here are a few pics:


----------



## PurpleEars

dianemom2 said:


> I guess that my niece decided that she did like the dress because she wore to our belated Thanksgiving dinner tonight.  But she wouldn't wear the pinafores.  My BIL tried to get her to wear the Chanukah pinafore but told him that it was the wrong holiday.  So my SIL tried to get her to wear the Goofy pinafore and told her that it was for their trip to Disney and she had to save it for the trip.  She is definitely a kid with her own opinions!



I am glad that she decided she liked the dress afterall and she has plans on when to wear the pinafores with it!



nannye said:


> I hope I'm not repeating someone else..... but I figured since there are a whole bunch of us who are very impatiently waiting for our PE770's and mine isn't expected until DEC 10!!!!   Ladies with PE770's (or anyone) please share your expertise of what to buy!
> 
> I'm planning to do guterman embroidery thread and I also plan to try winding my own bobbins, but what else for starting up? what else do we need?
> 
> TIA!
> Erin



I saw that Judy posted the list of supplies already. I quite like the Gutterman rayon thread for embroidery (except the price - but that's the only option at Fabricland). Their bobbin thread also worked really well with my machine (I also wind my own). I haven't had any problems with the Marathon thread (embroidery and bobbin) that I ordered last year. I plan to order another batch the next time I go down to the States. There is also a Marathon thread Canada and I asked them send me their price list. It was quite a bit more than the Marathon US prices.



nannye said:


> Is Heather Sue's Black Friday sale over? And can someone send me the link for her site pretty please!



Her website is froufroubyheathersue.com. There is still a sale on right now (though not as good as the one yesterday): 10% off all orders, 35% off orders $50 or more, 50% off orders $150 or more. Her store's homepage has the codes.



disneychic2 said:


> Well, our kids and their families are back home now after a wonderful TG together. I did get a chance to have my DGD try on her Chirstmas outfit and she loved it! She didn't want to take it off and wore it all day on Thanksgiving. On the opposite side of the spectrum, my DGS wouldn't even try his shirt on! I was hoping to see how this one fit since I have material to make him a couple more for Christmas gifts, but he wanted nothing to do with it! Oh well. Here are a few pics:



Both outfits turned out beautifully. I can see why your granddaugther didn't want to take it off. I hope your grandson will warm up to the shirt (especially with those buttons!)


----------



## dianemom2

nannye said:


> I'm planning to do guterman embroidery thread and I also plan to try winding my own bobbins, but what else for starting up? what else do we need?
> 
> TIA!
> Erin


I've also never used Gutermann thread.  I started out by buying a big bunch of thread from Threadart.com.  The thread is MUCH cheaper that way when you are getting started.  After that when you only need a spool or two of thread, it is cheaper to buy it locally because of the shipping charges.  I always wound my own bobbins with my last machine.  My new machine seems to prefer prewound bobbins.  You will need stabilizer.  I like heavy weight cut away stabilizer for t-shirts.  You can also use it for cotton dresses or you can use a medium weight cut away.  The cut away keeps your design looking nicer after being washed than if you use tear away.  Andrea did a great list for Judy but she is pickier about certain brands than I am.  Also she likes tear away stabilizer and I usually use cut away.  The generic stabilizer that I buy at Joanns also softens up nicely after washing.



nannye said:


> Is Heather Sue's Black Friday sale over? And can someone send me the link for her site pretty please!


It wasn't a BF sale, it was her birthday sale.  Lots of the other designers are still having sales today.  Try LynniePinnie.  Her stuff sews out nicely and I think she is having some of her designs for 50 cents.  Heather still has 50% of her designs if you spend over $150.



blessedmom4 said:


> *
> Diane, Praying for your entire family as you wait for answers, I do know what that feels  like and I am sorry. There is never a good time, I am sorry it is at the holidays.
> 
> *


*
Thanks Judy!  We had a delayed Thanksgiving dinner last night and it was good to see all my family.  Having been through medical stuff before we know how everything is always hurry up, hurry up, hurry up and then wait, wait wait!!!!



disneychic2 said:



			I did get a chance to have my DGD try on her Chirstmas outfit and she loved it! She didn't want to take it off and wore it all day on Thanksgiving. On the opposite side of the spectrum, my DGS wouldn't even try his shirt on! 

















Click to expand...

I am so happy for you that your dgd loved her Christmas outfit.  The pictures of her wearing it are precious!  I'm glad that had success with one of your grandchildren.  The bowling shirt you did for your dgs is just adorable.  I love how you did the pocket with Mater on it and then those expensive buttons that you bought are just perfect for that shirt!  I just printed out the bowling shirt pattern to make a couple new ones for my nephews.  Since I am trying to sew from my stash, I have a couple of different Cars fabrics that I want to use up.*


----------



## phins_jazy

26 days to go!!!! I got a bunch of designs during heathers sale yesterday so it's time to dust off the old embroidery machine and tackle the mountains of shirts I have to do.    I haven't had my embroidery machine out since our last disney trip in 09!   There are 8 of us going, all with matching shirts.... 3 shirts for each person are embroidered so I have 24 shirts to embroider.


----------



## nannye

cogero said:


> Heather's Sale is over it was only yesterday but Lynnie Pinnie and Miss Kenzie Mac still have one.
> 
> For an embroidery machine you will need Stabilizer, Thread (FUnny Gutterman is the only one I haven't used), I swear by my curved scissors by Fiskars. Andrea had posted an awesome list of things you will need.



It took a bit of searching but I did find Heathers page last night and at 11 pm I saw the birthday sale!!! I had 1 hour to shop and I literally made it in under the wire.

I have just spent a long time browsing Lynnie Pinnie and also bought a ton of designs... when they are mostly .50cents! you can't go wrong!

Sooooo......... I'm set! will be back to reply!


----------



## nannye

I found the marathon thread website, but I can't for the life of me find the starter set.... can anyone help? 
Thanks
Erin


----------



## nannye

Looking up threadart.com and I found their starter sets, but I viewed embroidery thread and for the starter sets, it doesn't say embroidery it just gives the options of rayon or polyester. I wany Rayon right for the brother pe770?
Thanks


----------



## RMAMom

nannye said:


> I found the marathon thread website, but I can't for the life of me find the starter set.... can anyone help?
> Thanks
> Erin


The first set of 50 is polyester, scroll down for the Rayon

http://www.marathonthread.com/collection.shtml


----------



## nannye

Thanks mary, I couldn't for the life of me find that page on the website!


----------



## VBAndrea

ivey_family said:


> We are in the car and headed South for Thanksgiving in TN!  I finished pretty much everything I wanted to do  and got everything packed despite a crazy couple days.  Monday evening, we were finishing up dinner when I had a piercing pain in my left chest.  It took my breath away for a moment and then continued to hurt quite a bit. It scared dh and I enough that we decided I should go to Urgent Care.  Turns out they can't completely rule out a heart attack, so after an EKG, they decided I needed to go to the ER for blood tests.  After getting there, they decided to keep me overnight to do a stress test on Tues.  (If we weren't going away, I could have done it outpatient.). I didn't get released until after 4pm on Tues.  I lost a whole 24 hours of work time to find out I'm perfectly healthy.  BUT I really was in pain and had no idea what it was.  I'm pretty embarrassed by the whole thing, honestly, but at least we don't need to worry about it on vacation.
> 
> Here are my last few items:
> 
> T- shirts for one day at Epcot and Chef Mickey's dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Snow White shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold weather gear, just in case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of felties I added to the coats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to post some action shots next week!
> 
> Regards,
> C.


I love everything!  Have a fabulous trip!



goteamwood said:


> For those stuffing themselves with delicious bounty today, Happy Thanksgiving. For the rest, have a great day and appreciate how well your pants fit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (of course my kiddos needed one-time use thanksgiving shirts!)


Adorable photo!  I bought designs last year that were general fall (leaves and such) and have some freebie Thanksgiving designs, but dd's outfit will clearly have to wait until next year! 



dianemom2 said:


> Hi everybody,  I wanted to come on and wish you a Happy Thanksgiving.  I also wanted to let you know that we have had a few crazy days here at my house. My husband went to the dentist on Monday who felt a mass in his neck.  Tuesday he went to the doctor who immediately sent him for an ultrasound.  Yesterday he was admitted to the hospital and we were told to expect surgery that day.  It turns out that my husband has a very large mass in his thyroid.  He will have surgery but they have decided to send him to a surgeon who specializes in head and neck surgeries.  It will probably take several days before we know what kind of mass it is and exactly what to expect.  We are praying that it isn't cancer and that it is some other kind of mass.


Oh Diane, I am praying the biopsy result show no signs of malignancy.  I also hope they get the biopsy done very early in the week (like tomorrow!) so you can get the results sooner rather than later.  I am so sorry you are having to deal with this, but thankful your dh's dentist was on the ball in finding this.

Grrr!  I didn't get an e-mail about Heather's sale   It's just as well though as I truly have no extra $$ to spend.



nannye said:


> Ahhh Poor Judy probably throught I was a Crazy woman with my ALL CAPITALS PM!
> 
> I have been debating the pe770 all week. saw it had gone down in price a bit the other day. I checked it tonight to see it had gone down again. I was debating on where or not to wait and see if it went down a bit later so I tuned into Disboutique and saw Judy's post abouther another $30 off. The $30 didn't show up until the very end so poor Judy was dealing with my "where is it?" BUT it was there! so My Brother PE770 is now on its way!
> 
> 
> 
> To Any Canadians Interested my price with duties and shipping was $706


I'm so excited for you!!!  You will love it!


jacquelynbiehl said:


> Yeah!!  My 770 is on its way too!!  I have had it in my amazon cart for at least a year!  This is the best price I have ever seen!!  Def. more than I usually spend on myself for a Christmas present but my birthday is in feb.  so I guess it's just Christmas and birthday rolled into one!!  I'm soooo excited!!  Thank you for posting about the extra 30$ off sale!!


Awesome!



Mom2SamandJames said:


> A couple years ago, I told many of you on this board about my Dad having cancer and how my boys walked with him to the mailbox everyday.  A lot of you mailed Daddy cards, postcards, or packages.  Yesterday, Daddy passed away.  I just wanted to thank all of you who sent Daddy something.  You made him a happy man each time there was something in his mailbox.  It made for a lot of special memories with my boys.  Thank you again.
> 
> Dawn


I am very sorry for your loss.  I hope your family heals as best as possible.  It's always so challenging when you lose a loved one.



jacquelynbiehl said:


> What kind of fabric do you all use for your appliqués?


Cotton scraps.



tinav307 said:


> I have been lurking for years, you are all so talented.  I have been trying to decide between the Singer Futura and the Brother pe770.  I ordered today with the discounts and my new Brother is on the way.  I can't wait to share creations and get advice from you gals.


 Yay!  ANother one joins the club!  Way to go buying your first machine coinciding with your first disbout post 



love to stitch said:


> I'm trying to catch up again after not checking in for a couple of days. Everything looks wonderful.
> I decided to use Disney Christmas fabric for my grandkids' Christmas outfits this year just because it's fun. But now it turns out they will get to wear them to see the Christmas decorations when we go to WDW on Monday
> I used the Disney fabric for the appliques on my granddaughter's shirt and the bottom ruffle on her skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I used the Disney fabric for my grandson's vest.


The skirt is just beautiful and I love the ornaments 


blessedmom4 said:


> *Andreas' Awesome Supply List she sent me months ago...One of these days I WILL have a machine, I am ready and keep trying to learn all I can without owning one.
> 
> Thread: Marathon 50 most popular colors starter set in Rayon
> Also wise to order an extra black and white
> website is marathonthread.com
> 
> Stabilizer: Medium Weight Tear away from Marathon
> 
> Medium weight cut away. I buy Floriani brand from Tidewater Sew-Vac. Some people just buy it at Joanns and get the common brands. Floriani was recommended to me b/c it softens a lot after washing and is good for kids with sensitive skin.
> 
> For cotton I hoop a sheet of the tearaway and then float a second sheet under
> 
> For knits I hoop the cut away and float a sheet of tear away under it
> 
> Scissors: I use Gingher embroidery scissors (use coupon from Joanns). I used a small curved manicure scissors as well. Some people buy Friskars curved scissors which can be purchased with coupon at Michaels or AC Moore.
> 
> Spay adhesive: Dritz 505 spray in yellow can available at Joanns (use coupon as its around $15 per can).
> 
> Bobbins: I wind my own. Machine comes with bobbin thread and 4 spools and you can buy the spools at Walmart. If you buy prewound I was told to buy from Marathon NEB sided plastic polyester filament 14100P
> 
> Memory stick -- Brother PE 770 uses PES files
> 
> Marking pens or pencils
> 
> Extra needles: I just buy them from Marathon -- ballpoint for knits, sharp point for cotton
> 
> Pins for knit from Walmart if you pin rather than hoop you shirts.
> 
> SO EXCITED for all of you getting new machines!
> 
> Diane, Praying for your entire family as you wait for answers, I do know what that feels  like and I am sorry. There is never a good time, I am sorry it is at the holidays.
> 
> Wendy, Praying for a successful gallbladder surgery and I hope it is a lap procedure vs open. I had mine out and a week later I was back at work, traveling 4 states. I had been so sick that the surgery made me feel lots better. I hope yours is as easy!
> 
> I LOVED those Christmas outfits!
> *



Thank you so much for posting that.



disneychic2 said:


> Well, our kids and their families are back home now after a wonderful TG together. I did get a chance to have my DGD try on her Chirstmas outfit and she loved it! She didn't want to take it off and wore it all day on Thanksgiving. On the opposite side of the spectrum, my DGS wouldn't even try his shirt on! I was hoping to see how this one fit since I have material to make him a couple more for Christmas gifts, but he wanted nothing to do with it! Oh well. Here are a few pics:



The skirt looks beautiful on -- it looks plenty full and twirly.  But BooHiss on DGS not trying on that adorable shirt!

ANyone hear from Wendy?  Hopefully she posted on FB.  I hope things are going well for her.


----------



## miprender

cogero said:


> I swear by my curved scissors by Fiskars. Andrea had posted an awesome list of things you will need.



 Love my curved scissors.




disneychic2 said:


> Well, our kids and their families are back home now after a wonderful TG together. I did get a chance to have my DGD try on her Chirstmas outfit and she loved it! She didn't want to take it off and wore it all day on Thanksgiving. On the opposite side of the spectrum, my DGS wouldn't even try his shirt on! I was hoping to see how this one fit since I have material to make him a couple more for Christmas gifts, but he wanted nothing to do with it! Oh well. Here are a few pics:




 Looks like she liked it. And that shirt is too cute.


----------



## goteamwood

Since everyone is jumping on the embroidery machine deals, I finally decided to treat myself to a serger. I felt left out. I have been eyeing the Brother one that is under $200 on amazon for some time. It has good reviews and seems pretty basic and functional, so I figured I would try it. What exactly do I need to get started? Thread, I assume, but are there different presser feet and such like for the sewing machine? (For the record, I got this one.) I did also order a book on serging and have been watching some you tube videos. I did use a serger one time, but it was in 6th grade home ec class way back in the late '80s so I think it is possible that things have changed and I forgot how to use it.
My basic desire with it is to use it for seams for clothing instead of sew, zig-zag, etc to save steps. I mostly sew with cotton quilting fabric, I haven't gotten into knits or anything yet. I would like to use it to hem also. I currently make all my bowling shirts lined because I am spoiled by the nice, hem-free way they go together. I also got some fleece to make the Carla C raglan Hoodies for xmas gifts. I put one together yesterday, I am pretty pleased with it, it is for my nephew, I will post a photo when I take one.
I have been working like crazy to get some projects going, including the advent calendar which I dreamed of doing last year and never even started. I am doing in the hoop banners and making "pockets" out of them sort of. I have 1-2 done. Only 23 left to go. Oh, and assembling it. Good thing my kids can't count past 7 or so, buys me some time...

Thanks for the tips on Heather Sue's sale. I picked up a few I had been pining over for a while. It seems everyone had a sale this week, I spent more than I needed or wanted to, but got some fun stuff.


----------



## PurpleEars

phins_jazy said:


> 26 days to go!!!! I got a bunch of designs during heathers sale yesterday so it's time to dust off the old embroidery machine and tackle the mountains of shirts I have to do.    I haven't had my embroidery machine out since our last disney trip in 09!   There are 8 of us going, all with matching shirts.... 3 shirts for each person are embroidered so I have 24 shirts to embroider.



I am sure you can get 24 shirts done between now and then!



nannye said:


> It took a bit of searching but I did find Heathers page last night and at 11 pm I saw the birthday sale!!! I had 1 hour to shop and I literally made it in under the wire.
> 
> I have just spent a long time browsing Lynnie Pinnie and also bought a ton of designs... when they are mostly .50cents! you can't go wrong!
> 
> Sooooo......... I'm set! will be back to reply!



Glad that you got in on the sale. I didn't end up buying any designs as I don't have any projects planned right now. I simply can't justify buying designs when I have a few that I haven't used yet.


----------



## strega7

Mom2SamandJames said:


> A couple years ago, I told many of you on this board about my Dad having cancer and how my boys walked with him to the mailbox everyday.  A lot of you mailed Daddy cards, postcards, or packages.  Yesterday, Daddy passed away.  I just wanted to thank all of you who sent Daddy something.  You made him a happy man each time there was something in his mailbox.  It made for a lot of special memories with my boys.  Thank you again.
> 
> Dawn



I am sorry for your loss.  Thoughts and prayers are with you.



love to stitch said:


> I'm trying to catch up again after not checking in for a couple of days. Everything looks wonderful.
> I decided to use Disney Christmas fabric for my grandkids' Christmas outfits this year just because it's fun. But now it turns out they will get to wear them to see the Christmas decorations when we go to WDW on Monday
> I used the Disney fabric for the appliques on my granddaughter's shirt and the bottom ruffle on her skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I used the Disney fabric for my grandson's vest.



Those turned out really cute.  I saw that material at our JoAnnes, and almost bought it, but figured I had enough projects in the works, so I restriained.  But I love what you have done with it.



dianemom2 said:


> My DH and I went to see a head and neck cancer specialist at Georgetown University Hospital yesterday.  DH will have a biopsy done one day next week and we will get the results the following week.  He will definitely have to get his thyroid removed, probably in mid-December but we are not exactly sure of the timing.  They determines that while my husband's case is considered urgent, there is no need to rush into emergency surgery before getting biopsy results.   Anyhow, the dr yesterday said that due to a few other symptoms that DH is having,  he is leaning towards the large mass in the thyroid being caused by some kind of auto-immune disorder.  But that the other likely cause is a very aggressive type of thyroid cancer.  We won't know until we get the biopsy results so we are in for a couple of tense weeks.



I am sorry you and your DH are going thru this.  Sending prayers your way.



blessedmom4 said:


> *Andreas' Awesome Supply List she sent me months ago...One of these days I WILL have a machine, I am ready and keep trying to learn all I can without owning one.
> 
> Thread: Marathon 50 most popular colors starter set in Rayon
> Also wise to order an extra black and white
> website is marathonthread.com
> 
> Stabilizer: Medium Weight Tear away from Marathon
> 
> Medium weight cut away. I buy Floriani brand from Tidewater Sew-Vac. Some people just buy it at Joanns and get the common brands. Floriani was recommended to me b/c it softens a lot after washing and is good for kids with sensitive skin.
> 
> For cotton I hoop a sheet of the tearaway and then float a second sheet under
> 
> For knits I hoop the cut away and float a sheet of tear away under it
> 
> Scissors: I use Gingher embroidery scissors (use coupon from Joanns). I used a small curved manicure scissors as well. Some people buy Friskars curved scissors which can be purchased with coupon at Michaels or AC Moore.
> 
> Spay adhesive: Dritz 505 spray in yellow can available at Joanns (use coupon as its around $15 per can).
> 
> Bobbins: I wind my own. Machine comes with bobbin thread and 4 spools and you can buy the spools at Walmart. If you buy prewound I was told to buy from Marathon NEB sided plastic polyester filament 14100P
> 
> Memory stick -- Brother PE 770 uses PES files
> 
> Marking pens or pencils
> 
> Extra needles: I just buy them from Marathon -- ballpoint for knits, sharp point for cotton
> 
> Pins for knit from Walmart if you pin rather than hoop you shirts.
> 
> *


*

Thank you for reposting this list, I have a PE770, but this list definately comes in handy!



disneychic2 said:



			Well, our kids and their families are back home now after a wonderful TG together. I did get a chance to have my DGD try on her Chirstmas outfit and she loved it! She didn't want to take it off and wore it all day on Thanksgiving. On the opposite side of the spectrum, my DGS wouldn't even try his shirt on! I was hoping to see how this one fit since I have material to make him a couple more for Christmas gifts, but he wanted nothing to do with it! Oh well. Here are a few pics:

















Click to expand...


Absolutely Adorable!!!!



phins_jazy said:



			26 days to go!!!! I got a bunch of designs during heathers sale yesterday so it's time to dust off the old embroidery machine and tackle the mountains of shirts I have to do.    I haven't had my embroidery machine out since our last disney trip in 09!   There are 8 of us going, all with matching shirts.... 3 shirts for each person are embroidered so I have 24 shirts to embroider.
		
Click to expand...


Wow, you are going to be busy.  I haven't gotten my maching out in awhile, but I probably will soon, just to see if I remember how to use it.



goteamwood said:



			Since everyone is jumping on the embroidery machine deals, I finally decided to treat myself to a serger. I felt left out. I have been eyeing the Brother one that is under $200 on amazon for some time. It has good reviews and seems pretty basic and functional, so I figured I would try it. What exactly do I need to get started? Thread, I assume, but are there different presser feet and such like for the sewing machine? (For the record, I got this one.) I did also order a book on serging and have been watching some you tube videos. I did use a serger one time, but it was in 6th grade home ec class way back in the late '80s so I think it is possible that things have changed and I forgot how to use it.
My basic desire with it is to use it for seams for clothing instead of sew, zig-zag, etc to save steps. I mostly sew with cotton quilting fabric, I haven't gotten into knits or anything yet. I would like to use it to hem also. I currently make all my bowling shirts lined because I am spoiled by the nice, hem-free way they go together. I also got some fleece to make the Carla C raglan Hoodies for xmas gifts. I put one together yesterday, I am pretty pleased with it, it is for my nephew, I will post a photo when I take one.
I have been working like crazy to get some projects going, including the advent calendar which I dreamed of doing last year and never even started. I am doing in the hoop banners and making "pockets" out of them sort of. I have 1-2 done. Only 23 left to go. Oh, and assembling it. Good thing my kids can't count past 7 or so, buys me some time...

Thanks for the tips on Heather Sue's sale. I picked up a few I had been pining over for a while. It seems everyone had a sale this week, I spent more than I needed or wanted to, but got some fun stuff.
		
Click to expand...


You are going to be super busy!  Let me know how you like you serger, I asked for one for christmas (a bit more than what we like to spend of gifts, but hoping anyway) I put the brother one you are looking at, and a Janome model, just because my sewing maching is Janome and I love it!  


Congratulations to all those new PE770 owners, I can't wait to see your creations!

Marci*


----------



## jacquelynbiehl

I guess I should have been more specific when I asked what kind of fabric everyone uses for their appliqués.  I meant do you use solids, blenders, or something else.  I guess to some degree it depends on what the appliqué is...just curious where you get your scraps from.  Thanks!!

Congrats on the new serger!  Sorry you felt left out.  It does seem like quite a few of us finally bit the bullet on the embroidery machine.

To those who have ordered from thread art...have you been happy with their thread  and/or prewound bobbins?

Ps. My 770 shipped today!!


----------



## goteamwood

jacquelynbiehl said:


> I guess I should have been more specific when I asked what kind of fabric everyone uses for their appliqués.  I meant do you use solids, blenders, or something else.  I guess to some degree it depends on what the appliqué is...just curious where you get your scraps from.  Thanks!!
> 
> Congrats on the new serger!  Sorry you felt left out.  It does seem like quite a few of us finally bit the bullet on the embroidery machine.
> 
> To those who have ordered from thread art...have you been happy with their thread  and/or prewound bobbins?
> 
> Ps. My 770 shipped today!!



I already have the PE770 so not that left out... I have purchased from Thread art, and have had mixed results. I have a set of the larger (I think 1000M) cones and they are great. I ordered another and didn't realize they were the 500M smaller spools and they were TERRIBLE. They snagged the thread all the time, and the thread is wound so it literally falls off in a heap in your hand when you hold it. If you look at the reviews on Amazon for the smaller spools, they are all the same issues. I posted a review and actually got a response from them they are changing the spool design. So that's good. In the meantime though, make sure you get the larger cone shaped ones, not the cylinder shape, those were terrible. I broke a half dozen needles in 2 days because of the spools snagging. I took all that thread out and shipped it back to them with a letter to their customer service and while I haven't heard back, I also haven't had a single needle break since I stopped using that. The thread itself, I have the polyester, is great, I have been quite happy with it. 
/rant

My scraps sort of come from all over. I have a bunch from quilting, I buy pretty much any and everything from the remnant rack when I am in Hancock or Joann. They are usually less than a yard and 1/2 price so it has been good for building up my stash little by little. Pretty much only buy cotton, though once or twice I have used a satiny fabric for a special project. I occasionally use felt too, especially for Mickey's ears. I like the thicker, fuzzy look to it. I use both solids and prints, I did read somewhere once upon a time to only use prints but I prefer the look of the solids in most cases. Especially faces. Someone much more experienced and knowledgeable than I am can maybe speak to the solids vs prints thing too.

I also first read that you should put heat n bond on every piece first, then iron the whole thing at the end. I did at first but I got lazy and I haven't noticed any difference in the outcome. Maybe someone has a thought on that? I just use spray adhesive to stick the scrap on, then trim around. that seems to be working OK. If there is a benefit or drawback to using heat n bond with every scrap, I would love to know it.


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> Grrr!  I didn't get an e-mail about Heather's sale   It's just as well though as I truly have no extra $$ to spend.
> 
> ANyone hear from Wendy?  Hopefully she posted on FB.  I hope things are going well for her.


Heather didn't send out an email about the sale.  It was a secret sale.  She shared the code on FB and then I posted it here.

I haven't heard from Wendy.  I don't think she's had her surgery yet.  I think it is next Wednesday.



goteamwood said:


> Since everyone is jumping on the embroidery machine deals, I finally decided to treat myself to a serger. I felt left out. I have been eyeing the Brother one that is under $200 on amazon for some time.
> 
> Thanks for the tips on Heather Sue's sale. I picked up a few I had been pining over for a while. It seems everyone had a sale this week, I spent more than I needed or wanted to, but got some fun stuff.


Congratulations on your new serger.  I'm sure you'll love it.  To get started there really isn't anything you need except for thread.  You can do most of your sewing in white thread for a while until you can slowly build up your thread collection.  Threading the serger is the hardest part of using it.  I do have a few feet for my serger because it came with them but I rarely use them.

I did buy several designs on both Lynniepinnie's sale and on Heather's sale.  I just hope my DH doesn't notice.  LOL!



jacquelynbiehl said:


> I guess I should have been more specific when I asked what kind of fabric everyone uses for their appliqués.  I meant do you use solids, blenders, or something else.  I guess to some degree it depends on what the appliqué is...just curious where you get your scraps from.  Thanks!!
> 
> To those who have ordered from thread art...have you been happy with their thread  and/or prewound bobbins?


I use mostly cotton fabrics.  Some are scraps from sewing projects.  Some are fat quarters that I've purchased and some are 1/2 yard cuts that I bought.  I tend to use mostly calicos with small prints because I like how that looks.  Many people prefer to use all solids because they like that look on their appliques.  It is up to you since you are the artist making the creation.

I have been happy with all the thread I've purchased from Threadart.  I bought lots of thread from them when I first started and 5 years later, I'm still using some of the colors.  Some I've used up and replaced.  I've never ordered their pre-wound bobbins so I can't comment on those.



goteamwood said:


> I also first read that you should put heat n bond on every piece first, then iron the whole thing at the end. I did at first but I got lazy and I haven't noticed any difference in the outcome. Maybe someone has a thought on that? I just use spray adhesive to stick the scrap on, then trim around. that seems to be working OK. If there is a benefit or drawback to using heat n bond with every scrap, I would love to know it.



I never used heat and bond with my appliques.  I don't even use the spray adhesive.  I hold my fabric in place so that is lays flat and then run the machine's tack down stitch.  It works just fine that way.


----------



## VBAndrea

FABRICS FOR APPLIQUES:
I generally like a same color print on a background -- for example I have several whites that have either white swirls, dots, splotches or florals on them.  For hair I love doing prints with swirls -- makes the hair look like it has body or flow to it.  I also like a lot of batik style / tie dye style fabrics for appliqueing.  The only thing I tend to use solids for is flesh and I use a Kona cotton for that.  I have tons of fabrics because I'm a member of fabric hoarders anonymous, so I always have things to grab from.  My scrap drawer is overflowing because I've been sewing for 3 years now.  When I started I'd buy fat quarters on sale or 1/4 yard of a fabric if I needed it.  I also pick up anything in the remnant bin that I think will work.

I NEVER use heat and bond for appliques on my machine (I use it when I hand applique though) and like Diane, I don't use the Dritz spray for every scrap.  I will use it to adhere my shirt to the stabilizer and I will use it for big pieces as well.


----------



## sewmess

disneychic2 said:


>



I'd wear that shirt if it was my size!  But I love Mater.
He'll get into it, I'm sure.

Well, this Friday I have a new side-by-side fridge coming, purchased through Black Friday sales!  We didn't loose much food - we were coming up on grocery day and it really was just the freezer...the refridgerator part stayed cool.

Yesterday I spent the majority of the day with my mom at an urgent care place.  She had fallen and was in a lot of pain and stressing about if she had broken or fractured in anyway, her hip.  No broken bones, just pulled/strained muscles and what will amount to some bruising.  

So I didn't have a lot of time to sew, although I did get a project ready to applique.  And as soon as I put it together, I thought of an easier way.


----------



## ivey_family

Hi Everyone!

So far we're having a great time!  We made Rope Drop this morning and met Peter Pan, my biggest goals for the day.  PP was awesome!  And he loved our outfits.  Here are dh and the kids waiting for the parade to start any minute now:





And the kids at the resort yesterday:





The weather swings from quite cold morning and night to hot right now, but it's all good!

Regards,
C.


----------



## love to stitch

We're having a wonderful day at magic kingdom & Epcot. The grand kids outfits have been a hit too.


----------



## hey_jude

Just wanted to share a Muppet themed dress I made for a United Way silent auction at work as well as chime in with answers on some of the questions on design sizes and thread and applique fabric:












These are all 4x4 designs on a size 4 Simply Sweet done with a variety of fabrics - Big Bird is a knit, Grover's nose is furry and the rest are cotton or cotton/poly blends.   The thread is both Coates and Gutermann (because that's what the Fabricland closest to me sells).

Judy


----------



## Disney52303

nannye said:


> Ahhh Poor Judy probably throught I was a Crazy woman with my ALL CAPITALS PM!
> 
> I have been debating the pe770 all week. saw it had gone down in price a bit the other day. I checked it tonight to see it had gone down again. I was debating on where or not to wait and see if it went down a bit later so I tuned into Disboutique and saw Judy's post abouther another $30 off. The $30 didn't show up until the very end so poor Judy was dealing with my "where is it?" BUT it was there! so My Brother PE770 is now on its way!
> 
> THANK YOU JUDY!!!!
> 
> 
> To Any Canadians Interested my price with duties and shipping was $706





jacquelynbiehl said:


> Yeah!!  My 770 is on its way too!!  I have had it in my amazon cart for at least a year!  This is the best price I have ever seen!!  Def. more than I usually spend on myself for a Christmas present but my birthday is in feb.  so I guess it's just Christmas and birthday rolled into one!!  I'm soooo excited!!  Thank you for posting about the extra 30$ off sale!!



Add me to the 770 list!! I bought mine today!!


----------



## PurpleEars

goteamwood said:


> Since everyone is jumping on the embroidery machine deals, I finally decided to treat myself to a serger. I felt left out. I have been eyeing the Brother one that is under $200 on amazon for some time. It has good reviews and seems pretty basic and functional, so I figured I would try it. What exactly do I need to get started? Thread, I assume, but are there different presser feet and such like for the sewing machine? (For the record, I got this one.) I did also order a book on serging and have been watching some you tube videos. I did use a serger one time, but it was in 6th grade home ec class way back in the late '80s so I think it is possible that things have changed and I forgot how to use it.
> My basic desire with it is to use it for seams for clothing instead of sew, zig-zag, etc to save steps. I mostly sew with cotton quilting fabric, I haven't gotten into knits or anything yet. I would like to use it to hem also. I currently make all my bowling shirts lined because I am spoiled by the nice, hem-free way they go together. I also got some fleece to make the Carla C raglan Hoodies for xmas gifts. I put one together yesterday, I am pretty pleased with it, it is for my nephew, I will post a photo when I take one.
> I have been working like crazy to get some projects going, including the advent calendar which I dreamed of doing last year and never even started. I am doing in the hoop banners and making "pockets" out of them sort of. I have 1-2 done. Only 23 left to go. Oh, and assembling it. Good thing my kids can't count past 7 or so, buys me some time...
> 
> Thanks for the tips on Heather Sue's sale. I picked up a few I had been pining over for a while. It seems everyone had a sale this week, I spent more than I needed or wanted to, but got some fun stuff.



Congrats on getting a serger. I only have 1 foot with my serger and it works well for what I do. I don't know how much time a serger would save as I still sew the edges together with a straight stitch and just finish the edges with the serger. I can't wait to see pictures of your new projects!



jacquelynbiehl said:


> I guess I should have been more specific when I asked what kind of fabric everyone uses for their appliqués.  I meant do you use solids, blenders, or something else.  I guess to some degree it depends on what the appliqué is...just curious where you get your scraps from.  Thanks!!
> 
> Ps. My 770 shipped today!!



Congrats on the 770 coming your way. I use solids mostly but it really depends on what the piece is for.



goteamwood said:


> I also first read that you should put heat n bond on every piece first, then iron the whole thing at the end. I did at first but I got lazy and I haven't noticed any difference in the outcome. Maybe someone has a thought on that? I just use spray adhesive to stick the scrap on, then trim around. that seems to be working OK. If there is a benefit or drawback to using heat n bond with every scrap, I would love to know it.



I only use heat n bond when I do appliques "by hand." I don't spray my fabric, I just hold the fabric down for the applique if I use the embroidery machine.



sewmess said:


> Well, this Friday I have a new side-by-side fridge coming, purchased through Black Friday sales!  We didn't loose much food - we were coming up on grocery day and it really was just the freezer...the refridgerator part stayed cool.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the majority of the day with my mom at an urgent care place.  She had fallen and was in a lot of pain and stressing about if she had broken or fractured in anyway, her hip.  No broken bones, just pulled/strained muscles and what will amount to some bruising.
> 
> So I didn't have a lot of time to sew, although I did get a project ready to applique.  And as soon as I put it together, I thought of an easier way.



I am sure the new fridge will work well for you. I am sorry to hear that your mom fell and had lots of pain as a result. I am glad that nothing was broken. I hope she will recover quickly.



ivey_family said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> So far we're having a great time!  We made Rope Drop this morning and met Peter Pan, my biggest goals for the day.  PP was awesome!  And he loved our outfits.  Here are dh and the kids waiting for the parade to start any minute now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the kids at the resort yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The weather swings from quite cold morning and night to hot right now, but it's all good!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



I am glad that you got to meet Peter Pan. Thanks for the live update with pictures!



love to stitch said:


> We're having a wonderful day at magic kingdom & Epcot. The grand kids outfits have been a hit too.



I am glad to hear that you had a great day. I hope the rest of the trip will be just as nice!



hey_jude said:


> Just wanted to share a Muppet themed dress I made for a United Way silent auction at work as well as chime in with answers on some of the questions on design sizes and thread and applique fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are all 4x4 designs on a size 4 Simply Sweet done with a variety of fabrics - Big Bird is a knit, Grover's nose is furry and the rest are cotton or cotton/poly blends.   The thread is both Coates and Gutermann (because that's what the Fabricland closest to me sells).
> 
> Judy



Great job on the outfit. I hope it raised a lot of money for United Way.



Disney52303 said:


> Add me to the 770 list!! I bought mine today!!



Congrats!


----------



## jacquelynbiehl

Thanks for all the advice!!  Everyone here is soooo helpful!!  Thanks soo much!!


----------



## dianemom2

ivey_family said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the kids at the resort yesterday:


Looks like you are having a great trip.  Thanks for sharing your outfits in action!



hey_jude said:


> Just wanted to share a Muppet themed dress I made for a United Way silent auction at work as well as chime in with answers on some of the questions on design sizes and thread and applique fabric:


What a cute dress and how great that you made it for a silent auction.  I love the different Muppets on the dress!



Disney52303 said:


> Add me to the 770 list!! I bought mine today!!


That's so exciting!!!!


----------



## dianemom2

I can post these here because the family have received them now.  These are the pool robes I made for the latest Big Give.





And here is a picture of all 4 pool robes that I made:





I am pretty sure that I will be making these again.  I really liked how this turned out.


----------



## goteamwood

dianemom2 said:
			
		

> I can post these here because the family have received them now.  These are the pool robes I made for the latest Big Give.
> 
> And here is a picture of all 4 pool robes that I made:
> 
> I am pretty sure that I will be making these again.  I really liked how this turned out.



Those are so cute. I had a $25 gift card for Kmart in the junk drawer so I picked up those same towels for like $2.50 each to make robes for my kids and as gifts. I hope you don't mind me stealing your great idea.


----------



## nannye

hey_jude said:


> Just wanted to share a Muppet themed dress I made for a United Way silent auction at work as well as chime in with answers on some of the questions on design sizes and thread and applique fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are all 4x4 designs on a size 4 Simply Sweet done with a variety of fabrics - Big Bird is a knit, Grover's nose is furry and the rest are cotton or cotton/poly blends.   The thread is both Coates and Gutermann (because that's what the Fabricland closest to me sells).
> 
> Judy



Judy Looks awesome!!! Did you do the empire waist or the natural waist and is the applique on the chest 4x4? 

I am currently piecing together my first Simply Sweet. It's been going well, Aside from great confusion with the flipping of the bodice 4 different ways lol. Bodice is done, I just need to assemble the skirt. I'm really happy with how it looks so far! I am making a size 6 and altho i won't be doing an appliquee on this one I don't think. I'm thinking about the next one which will be appliqueed.


----------



## hey_jude

nannye said:


> Judy Looks awesome!!! Did you do the empire waist or the natural waist and is the applique on the chest 4x4?



Thanks, Erin!  It is the natural waist and the applique on the chest is a 4x4.

I can't wait to  see what  you create!  When do you expect your new machine to arrive?

Judy


----------



## hey_jude

PurpleEars said:


> Great job on the outfit. I hope it raised a lot of money for United Way.



Thanks, PurpleEars.  I wasn't actually there the day of the auction so I don't know how much it raised but hopefully some little girl is happily twirling in it or will be in a few weeks.  

Judy


----------



## hey_jude

dianemom2 said:


> What a cute dress and how great that you made it for a silent auction.  I love the different Muppets on the dress!



Thanks!


----------



## love to stitch

hey_jude said:


> Just wanted to share a Muppet themed dress I made for a United Way silent auction at work as well as chime in with answers on some of the questions on design sizes and thread and applique fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are all 4x4 designs on a size 4 Simply Sweet done with a variety of fabrics - Big Bird is a knit, Grover's nose is furry and the rest are cotton or cotton/poly blends.   The thread is both Coates and Gutermann (because that's what the Fabricland closest to me sells).
> 
> Judy



That is an adorable dress, I hope the fund raiser went well.



dianemom2 said:


> I can post these here because the family have received them now.  These are the pool robes I made for the latest Big Give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a picture of all 4 pool robes that I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure that I will be making these again.  I really liked how this turned out.



Those are adorable robes.

Our Disney day yesterday was great and now I'm back in the real world. Can't wait for our next trip......sometime in the near future, I hope.


----------



## dianemom2

goteamwood said:


> Those are so cute. I had a $25 gift card for Kmart in the junk drawer so I picked up those same towels for like $2.50 each to make robes for my kids and as gifts. I hope you don't mind me stealing your great idea.


I can't wait to see the ones that you make.  I found the K-mart towels to be the perfect thickness for these robes. They aren't super thin towels so they will be nice and absorbent but they were thin enough to be easier to sew on.  I did have a bit of trouble getting my machine to do the buttonholes on the terrycloth.  I finally started putting some solvy on both sides of the terry cloth where the buttonhole was getting sewn and that helped.



nannye said:


> I am currently piecing together my first Simply Sweet. It's been going well, Aside from great confusion with the flipping of the bodice 4 different ways lol. Bodice is done, I just need to assemble the skirt. I'm really happy with how it looks so far! I am making a size 6 and altho i won't be doing an appliquee on this one I don't think. I'm thinking about the next one which will be appliqueed.



Once you make the Simply Sweet a couple of times, you can easily put one together in no time at all!  I  love that pattern because you applique the bodice and then sew it together so that the lining is against the child's skin instead of anything itchy.  Depending on the size of the applique I want to do on the bodice, sometimes I've added an inch or so to the length of the natural waist version.  It hasn't affected the fit at all.


----------



## disneychic2

I won't be around for a while since we're leaving tomorrow morning for Disney for 9 days!! I'll have fun catching up when I get back. Meanwhile, I wish everyone happy sewing and to those getting those new embroidery machines, have fun playing with them!!



sewmess said:


> I'd wear that shirt if it was my size!  But I love Mater.
> He'll get into it, I'm sure.
> 
> Well, this Friday I have a new side-by-side fridge coming, purchased through Black Friday sales!  We didn't loose much food - we were coming up on grocery day and it really was just the freezer...the refridgerator part stayed cool.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the majority of the day with my mom at an urgent care place.  She had fallen and was in a lot of pain and stressing about if she had broken or fractured in anyway, her hip.  No broken bones, just pulled/strained muscles and what will amount to some bruising.
> 
> So I didn't have a lot of time to sew, although I did get a project ready to applique.  And as soon as I put it together, I thought of an easier way.



So sorry to hear about your mother falling. She will no doubt be pretty stiff and sore for a few days. Glad there were no broken bones!

The little guy I made that shirt for spent Sunday evening in the ER. He leaned on the glass fireplace and ended up with second degree burns on both hands! He's 3. My daughter was applying lotion after his bath and he just randomly leaned on the glass. She had to take him yesterday to the children's burn unit in DC where they broke the blisters and medicated them and wrapped them again. The wraps have to stay on a week, but they were able to leave his thumbs and fingers out enough that he can use them. Never a dull moment!



ivey_family said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> So far we're having a great time!  We made Rope Drop this morning and met Peter Pan, my biggest goals for the day.  PP was awesome!  And he loved our outfits.  Here are dh and the kids waiting for the parade to start any minute now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the kids at the resort yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The weather swings from quite cold morning and night to hot right now, but it's all good!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



What adorable little ones you have! They look great in their outfits! I hope you continue to have a wonderful time, and thanks for the tip about the weather. DH and I will be joining you there tomorrow! Can't wait!



hey_jude said:


> Just wanted to share a Muppet themed dress I made for a United Way silent auction at work as well as chime in with answers on some of the questions on design sizes and thread and applique fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are all 4x4 designs on a size 4 Simply Sweet done with a variety of fabrics - Big Bird is a knit, Grover's nose is furry and the rest are cotton or cotton/poly blends.   The thread is both Coates and Gutermann (because that's what the Fabricland closest to me sells).
> 
> Judy



Great job! So nice of you to donate such an awesome item for charity. I'm sure some little girl is delighted to receive it!



dianemom2 said:


> I can post these here because the family have received them now.  These are the pool robes I made for the latest Big Give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a picture of all 4 pool robes that I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure that I will be making these again.  I really liked how this turned out.



I love these robes!!! I will for sure have to make some for my grandchildren next year! Great job!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

For Christmas Mom asked for a quilt program.  She wants to be able to design quilts, try out different layouts, print out copies of her designs etc.  She has not looked at which program she wants, she just asked for one.  Any tips or suggestions?  There are TONS out there and I do not know which ones are good and which are not.  Also working on a budget. I thought someone here would have some suggestions.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## ladybug0506

I am sure that this has been asked 100 times but I can't seem to find an answer and thought maybe someone here could help.  We are taking DS2 to Disney next week and my quilter MIL has agreed to make him a signature quilt as a keepsake of his first visit.  I have read that the characters have an easier time signing with a fatter pen.  The first pen we tried was one of the micron pens but it is just so skinny.  We have also considered a sharpie but I don't want the ink to run.  Has anyone made a quilt like this and found a marker that not only shows up but is permanent and easy for the characters to sign with?  Thank you so much for your help - I really, really appreciate it!


----------



## cogero

ladybug0506 said:


> I am sure that this has been asked 100 times but I can't seem to find an answer and thought maybe someone here could help.  We are taking DS2 to Disney next week and my quilter MIL has agreed to make him a signature quilt as a keepsake of his first visit.  I have read that the characters have an easier time signing with a fatter pen.  The first pen we tried was one of the micron pens but it is just so skinny.  We have also considered a sharpie but I don't want the ink to run.  Has anyone made a quilt like this and found a marker that not only shows up but is permanent and easy for the characters to sign with?  Thank you so much for your help - I really, really appreciate it!



you should actually use a fabric marker, you can get them in Joanns or Walmart.

We have used them for pillow cases and the characters can grip them fine.


----------



## pyrxtc

dianemom2 said:


> Hi everybody,  I wanted to come on and wish you a Happy Thanksgiving.  I also wanted to let you know that we have had a few crazy days here at my house. My husband went to the dentist on Monday who felt a mass in his neck.  Tuesday he went to the doctor who immediately sent him for an ultrasound.  Yesterday he was admitted to the hospital and we were told to expect surgery that day.  It turns out that my husband has a very large mass in his thyroid.  He will have surgery but they have decided to send him to a surgeon who specializes in head and neck surgeries.  It will probably take several days before we know what kind of mass it is and exactly what to expect.  We are praying that it isn't cancer and that it is some other kind of mass.



I hope things are not as bad as they seem.



love to stitch said:


> I'm trying to catch up again after not checking in for a couple of days. Everything looks wonderful.
> I decided to use Disney Christmas fabric for my grandkids' Christmas outfits this year just because it's fun. But now it turns out they will get to wear them to see the Christmas decorations when we go to WDW on Monday
> I used the Disney fabric for the appliques on my granddaughter's shirt and the bottom ruffle on her skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I used the Disney fabric for my grandson's vest.



They look awesome !



ladybug0506 said:


> I am sure that this has been asked 100 times but I can't seem to find an answer and thought maybe someone here could help.  We are taking DS2 to Disney next week and my quilter MIL has agreed to make him a signature quilt as a keepsake of his first visit.  I have read that the characters have an easier time signing with a fatter pen.  The first pen we tried was one of the micron pens but it is just so skinny.  We have also considered a sharpie but I don't want the ink to run.  Has anyone made a quilt like this and found a marker that not only shows up but is permanent and easy for the characters to sign with?  Thank you so much for your help - I really, really appreciate it!





cogero said:


> you should actually use a fabric marker, you can get them in Joanns or Walmart.
> 
> We have used them for pillow cases and the characters can grip them fine.



Yup, fabric markers work wonderfully. I am also thinking of trying to freehand over the signature on my son's shirt so the sigs are sewn in.

5 more days.....


----------



## sewmess

hey_jude said:


> Just wanted to share a Muppet themed dress I made for a United Way silent auction at work as well as chime in with answers on some of the questions on design sizes and thread and applique fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are all 4x4 designs on a size 4 Simply Sweet done with a variety of fabrics - Big Bird is a knit, Grover's nose is furry and the rest are cotton or cotton/poly blends.   The thread is both Coates and Gutermann (because that's what the Fabricland closest to me sells).
> 
> Judy



That is beautiful - both the dress and it's purpose.


----------



## Daisy'sMama

ladybug0506 said:


> I am sure that this has been asked 100 times but I can't seem to find an answer and thought maybe someone here could help.  We are taking DS2 to Disney next week and my quilter MIL has agreed to make him a signature quilt as a keepsake of his first visit.  I have read that the characters have an easier time signing with a fatter pen.  The first pen we tried was one of the micron pens but it is just so skinny.  We have also considered a sharpie but I don't want the ink to run.  Has anyone made a quilt like this and found a marker that not only shows up but is permanent and easy for the characters to sign with?  Thank you so much for your help - I really, really appreciate it!


We cheated. Using 2 or 3 digitizers, I was able to purchase embroidery files to stitch out 12 (I think) of our favorite signatures. We tried sharpies and fabric pens and didn't love the results. This way, we will have autographs that don't wash out and are perfectly centered on our quilt squares.


----------



## goteamwood

for those wanting to build a fabric stash, the Fat Quarter Shop has 25% off until thursday. They offer a grab bag of fabric, 12 lbs/20-25 yards assorted which is included in the sale. It ends up about $40 plus shipping for all that, it's good quality quilting fabric, and when I the grab bag one once before it really gave me lots of options. Most were at least 1/4 to 1/2 yard prints, end of bolt, but also solids, a couple licensed character scraps and a few larger pieces. I thought it was a great deal and really built up my fabric stash, and at a great price. There were only a few things I would probably not use, but hang onto just in case. Anyway, thought it would mention it.

Jen


----------



## tinav307

My Brother pe 770 came in today, I am so excited.  I can just stare at the box though, it is my Christmas present.  My hubby knows how excited i will be Christmas morning because i will get to play with it, so he is making me wait, oh the torture, lol.  I need to read all the tips and things to buy.  I do have the 4 x 4 brother but got hoop envy really really fast, so i know a little.  I love the swim suit cover ups that you made, I am new to posting so i will get better at keeping up with everyone.


----------



## PrincessMickey

love to stitch said:


> And I used the Disney fabric for my grandson's vest.



Great job!!



dianemom2 said:


> How exciting that you are getting the embroidery machine that you've wanted.  Congratulations!  I see a few other people picked it up for that great price too.  I've never seen it for such a good price!  I use both rayon and polyester.  I know that some people prefer one over the other but I don't really have a preference.  I asked the Marathon rep at the Sewing Expo in October and they said that there really isn't much difference between them either.
> 
> I gave my niece the Goofy/Chanukah dress when they were here on Friday.  She didn't love it.  LOL!  My SIL and BIL did love it though and said she would definitely be wearing it.  My niece didn't love it because the sleeves were a little bit long on her.  I'd purposely made them a big long because she is growing very quickly and has outgrown a bunch of stuff that I made her over the summer.  Once we pointed out how we could turn  up the cuffs, then she liked the dress.  I have a shirt that I bought to make my nephew a matching Chanukah t-shirt and another one to make a Goofy t-shirt.  I just need to get some time in my sewing room.
> 
> My DH and I went to see a head and neck cancer specialist at Georgetown University Hospital yesterday.  DH will have a biopsy done one day next week and we will get the results the following week.  He will definitely have to get his thyroid removed, probably in mid-December but we are not exactly sure of the timing.  They determines that while my husband's case is considered urgent, there is no need to rush into emergency surgery before getting biopsy results.   Anyhow, the dr yesterday said that due to a few other symptoms that DH is having,  he is leaning towards the large mass in the thyroid being caused by some kind of auto-immune disorder.  But that the other likely cause is a very aggressive type of thyroid cancer.  We won't know until we get the biopsy results so we are in for a couple of tense weeks.



Thank you! Glad your niece came around and now likes it, it turned out great and I love the ideas of the pinofores to easily and quickly change the entire look! Continued prayers for both you and your DH, I hope everything turns out to be nothing serious.



PurpleEars said:


> Please post pictures of your casserole carriers when you are done! The alcohol we got included a small bottle of rum which I actually wanted. We go through 1/4 cup of rum a year to make Christmas cake cookes and we were getting low. We are good for another 5 years or so before we need to buy any alcohol now!
> 
> Congratulations on getting the embroidery machine! I am sure you will like it very much. I use rayon as I had some poor results with polyester in the past (it could be the brand I used though) Also, I thought I read somewhere that you could iron an embroidery done in rayon but not polyester thread, but I am not 100% sure.



Thank you, I have the fabric in the wash now and will get them started soon. I will be sure to post pictures when I'm done! Also thanks on the embroidery machine, I ended up going with the rayon thread.



disneychic2 said:


> Well, our kids and their families are back home now after a wonderful TG together. I did get a chance to have my DGD try on her Chirstmas outfit and she loved it! She didn't want to take it off and wore it all day on Thanksgiving. On the opposite side of the spectrum, my DGS wouldn't even try his shirt on! I was hoping to see how this one fit since I have material to make him a couple more for Christmas gifts, but he wanted nothing to do with it! Oh well. Here are a few pics:



The Christmas dress looks great on your granddaughter! Too bad your grandson didn't want to wear it, it looks great and I'm sure he'll come around soon.



ivey_family said:


> And the kids at the resort yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The weather swings from quite cold morning and night to hot right now, but it's all good!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Looks great, love seeing the outfits in action!! Looks like you are having a great time.



hey_jude said:


> Judy



Looks great, hope it did well at the auction!



sewmess said:


> I'd wear that shirt if it was my size!  But I love Mater.
> He'll get into it, I'm sure.
> 
> Well, this Friday I have a new side-by-side fridge coming, purchased through Black Friday sales!  We didn't loose much food - we were coming up on grocery day and it really was just the freezer...the refridgerator part stayed cool.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the majority of the day with my mom at an urgent care place.  She had fallen and was in a lot of pain and stressing about if she had broken or fractured in anyway, her hip.  No broken bones, just pulled/strained muscles and what will amount to some bruising.
> 
> So I didn't have a lot of time to sew, although I did get a project ready to applique.  And as soon as I put it together, I thought of an easier way.



Sorry to hear about her falling but glad nothing is broken and she can heal quickly.



dianemom2 said:


> And here is a picture of all 4 pool robes that I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure that I will be making these again.  I really liked how this turned out.



Love the towels, what a great gift idea.



disneychic2 said:


> I won't be around for a while since we're leaving tomorrow morning for Disney for 9 days!! I'll have fun catching up when I get back. Meanwhile, I wish everyone happy sewing and to those getting those new embroidery machines, have fun playing with them!!
> 
> 
> The little guy I made that shirt for spent Sunday evening in the ER. He leaned on the glass fireplace and ended up with second degree burns on both hands! He's 3. My daughter was applying lotion after his bath and he just randomly leaned on the glass. She had to take him yesterday to the children's burn unit in DC where they broke the blisters and medicated them and wrapped them again. The wraps have to stay on a week, but they were able to leave his thumbs and fingers out enough that he can use them. Never a dull moment!



Have fun on your trip!!! Ouch about your grandson, that must have hurt. Hope he heals fast.


My new PE770 came today!!!! I originally agreed to not opening it until Christmas but it is so tempting sitting here in front of me. I just ordered the thread yesterday, I ended up going through marathon and gettin the 50 most popular colors to start. I also still need to get some stabablizers and stuff before I can get started. I plan on sewing some of my Christmas gifts today to keep me preoccupied from opening the box.


----------



## PrincessMickey

tinav307 said:


> My Brother pe 770 came in today, I am so excited.  I can just stare at the box though, it is my Christmas present.  My hubby knows how excited i will be Christmas morning because i will get to play with it, so he is making me wait, oh the torture, lol.  I need to read all the tips and things to buy.  I do have the 4 x 4 brother but got hoop envy really really fast, so i know a little.  I love the swim suit cover ups that you made, I am new to posting so i will get better at keeping up with everyone.



Mine came today too!!! I have to wait too, I did ask if I could just open the box enough to get the book out so I could start reading up on that so maybe this evening I will do that!!


----------



## jacquelynbiehl

Just an FYI the instruction book is available to download on the brother site.  I have it in my IBooks.  For those of you who want to look at the instructions but have to wait until christmas to open their new 770.


----------



## PurpleEars

dianemom2 said:


> I can post these here because the family have received them now.  These are the pool robes I made for the latest Big Give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a picture of all 4 pool robes that I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure that I will be making these again.  I really liked how this turned out.



I really like how the robes turned out. They are so practical too!



disneychic2 said:


> I won't be around for a while since we're leaving tomorrow morning for Disney for 9 days!! I'll have fun catching up when I get back. Meanwhile, I wish everyone happy sewing and to those getting those new embroidery machines, have fun playing with them!!
> 
> The little guy I made that shirt for spent Sunday evening in the ER. He leaned on the glass fireplace and ended up with second degree burns on both hands! He's 3. My daughter was applying lotion after his bath and he just randomly leaned on the glass. She had to take him yesterday to the children's burn unit in DC where they broke the blisters and medicated them and wrapped them again. The wraps have to stay on a week, but they were able to leave his thumbs and fingers out enough that he can use them. Never a dull moment!



I hope you will have a fantastic trip! Poor thing on getting his hands burned. I hope he will heal quickly and there won't be any permanent scarring or damage!



lynnanddbyz said:


> For Christmas Mom asked for a quilt program.  She wants to be able to design quilts, try out different layouts, print out copies of her designs etc.  She has not looked at which program she wants, she just asked for one.  Any tips or suggestions?  There are TONS out there and I do not know which ones are good and which are not.  Also working on a budget. I thought someone here would have some suggestions.  Thanks in advance.



I don't know anything about quilt programs but I thought I will quote this so others may see it.



ladybug0506 said:


> I am sure that this has been asked 100 times but I can't seem to find an answer and thought maybe someone here could help.  We are taking DS2 to Disney next week and my quilter MIL has agreed to make him a signature quilt as a keepsake of his first visit.  I have read that the characters have an easier time signing with a fatter pen.  The first pen we tried was one of the micron pens but it is just so skinny.  We have also considered a sharpie but I don't want the ink to run.  Has anyone made a quilt like this and found a marker that not only shows up but is permanent and easy for the characters to sign with?  Thank you so much for your help - I really, really appreciate it!



I would suggest fabric markers and heat setting the signatures when you get back to the hotel in the evening. I have a slightly different take on my signature quilt as I collected the signatures, digitized them, and embroidered them onto blocks. It took a while to do that but I was very pleased with the end results.



tinav307 said:


> My Brother pe 770 came in today, I am so excited.  I can just stare at the box though, it is my Christmas present.  My hubby knows how excited i will be Christmas morning because i will get to play with it, so he is making me wait, oh the torture, lol.  I need to read all the tips and things to buy.  I do have the 4 x 4 brother but got hoop envy really really fast, so i know a little.  I love the swim suit cover ups that you made, I am new to posting so i will get better at keeping up with everyone.



Congratulations on the arrival of your machine. I am sure you will enjoy it very much. I can't wait to see what you make with it!



PrincessMickey said:


> My new PE770 came today!!!! I originally agreed to not opening it until Christmas but it is so tempting sitting here in front of me. I just ordered the thread yesterday, I ended up going through marathon and gettin the 50 most popular colors to start. I also still need to get some stabablizers and stuff before I can get started. I plan on sewing some of my Christmas gifts today to keep me preoccupied from opening the box.



Congrats on your new machine too! Please share pictures of the Christmas gifts you make!


----------



## dianemom2

lynnanddbyz said:


> For Christmas Mom asked for a quilt program.  She wants to be able to design quilts, try out different layouts, print out copies of her designs etc.  She has not looked at which program she wants, she just asked for one.  Any tips or suggestions?  There are TONS out there and I do not know which ones are good and which are not.  Also working on a budget. I thought someone here would have some suggestions.  Thanks in advance.


Sorry that I can't help out.  I've never really done quilts and I didn't know that there was such a thing as a quilting program.  Maybe you can get some advice at Sewing Pattern Review.  They have lots of sewing machine reviews and a pretty active forum over there.  Maybe they'll have some information on quilting programs too.



ladybug0506 said:


> I am sure that this has been asked 100 times but I can't seem to find an answer and thought maybe someone here could help.  We are taking DS2 to Disney next week and my quilter MIL has agreed to make him a signature quilt as a keepsake of his first visit.  I have read that the characters have an easier time signing with a fatter pen.  The first pen we tried was one of the micron pens but it is just so skinny.  We have also considered a sharpie but I don't want the ink to run.  Has anyone made a quilt like this and found a marker that not only shows up but is permanent and easy for the characters to sign with?  Thank you so much for your help - I really, really appreciate it!


I see that you've been advised to buy fabric markers.  They work great and you can get them in lots of colors.  You should cut your squares before you leave for Disney and then iron freezer paper to the back of each square.  That will help make it more stable for the characters to sign.  I little clip board really helps too.  I'm not a quilter, I just remember all these tips from somebody who used to post on here frequently.




tinav307 said:


> My Brother pe 770 came in today, I am so excited.  I can just stare at the box though, it is my Christmas present.


Hooray for the PE770 arriving.  So sad that you can't open it and use it yet though!



PrincessMickey said:


> My new PE770 came today!!!! I originally agreed to not opening it until Christmas but it is so tempting sitting here in front of me. I just ordered the thread yesterday, I ended up going through marathon and gettin the 50 most popular colors to start. I also still need to get some stabablizers and stuff before I can get started. I plan on sewing some of my Christmas gifts today to keep me preoccupied from opening the box.


Hooray for your PE 770 arriving too!  That's the great thing about Amazon.  Everything always arrives so quickly!!!


----------



## nannye

Soooooooo guess whoishappy. 

I ordered the pe770 on Thursday night or was it Friday? It shipped Saturday. Arrived in Canada yesterday am and was in my hands at 2 pm this afternoon. Definitely takes the cake for fastest shipping ever! It said it would arrive between dec 4 and 10 and then after the purchase it said dec 10. Aren't I glad I didn't pay for expedited shipping! 

I can't wait to get it going but that won't happenuntil the weekend. I have yet to order thread?


----------



## ban26ana

I am a long-time lurker, sporadic poster. I finished my first ever peasant dress! This will be for my 3 year old for BBB on December 30. The whole trip is a surprise, so I couldn't try it on. But it's exactly the length of her night gowns, so I think it will fit.


----------



## love to stitch

ban26ana said:


> I am a long-time lurker, sporadic poster. I finished my first ever peasant dress! This will be for my 3 year old for BBB on December 30. The whole trip is a surprise, so I couldn't try it on. But it's exactly the length of her night gowns, so I think it will fit.



The dress is adorable and BBB is sooooo much fun.


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

ban26ana said:
			
		

> I am a long-time lurker, sporadic poster. I finished my first ever peasant dress! This will be for my 3 year old for BBB on December 30. The whole trip is a surprise, so I couldn't try it on. But it's exactly the length of her night gowns, so I think it will fit.



Very cute!!



Congrats to everybody on their new pe770's. jealous! I know I am not quite ready to tackle that yet though..

So sorry to see about the little guy with the burned hands, that happened to me in preschool on a regular wood fireplace. My hands were fine after the healing. 

Love the bowling shirts I can't wait to try to make some for my little guys. I think the pool robes are great and I never would have thought of making robes with towels but they would work great for the jaunt to the hot tub here at home. 

Hope everybody had a great thanksgiving! 

My next project is curtains for the playroom. They are pinned and thankfully only pinned as I did one panel upside down!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## VBAndrea

hey_jude said:


> Just wanted to share a Muppet themed dress I made for a United Way silent auction at work as well as chime in with answers on some of the questions on design sizes and thread and applique fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are all 4x4 designs on a size 4 Simply Sweet done with a variety of fabrics - Big Bird is a knit, Grover's nose is furry and the rest are cotton or cotton/poly blends.   The thread is both Coates and Gutermann (because that's what the Fabricland closest to me sells).
> 
> Judy


That is adorable!  I hope it did well at the auction.


Disney52303 said:


> Add me to the 770 list!! I bought mine today!!


Congrats!


dianemom2 said:


> I can post these here because the family have received them now.  These are the pool robes I made for the latest Big Give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a picture of all 4 pool robes that I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure that I will be making these again.  I really liked how this turned out.


Beautiful work again Diane 



nannye said:


> Judy Looks awesome!!! Did you do the empire waist or the natural waist and is the applique on the chest 4x4?
> 
> I am currently piecing together my first Simply Sweet. It's been going well, Aside from great confusion with the flipping of the bodice 4 different ways lol. Bodice is done, I just need to assemble the skirt. I'm really happy with how it looks so far! I am making a size 6 and altho i won't be doing an appliquee on this one I don't think. I'm thinking about the next one which will be appliqueed.


I don't add one of the lining pieces and that makes it easier.  I do agree though that the instructions are a little confusing.  I sometimes have to really think about what I'm doing.



ban26ana said:


> I am a long-time lurker, sporadic poster. I finished my first ever peasant dress! This will be for my 3 year old for BBB on December 30. The whole trip is a surprise, so I couldn't try it on. But it's exactly the length of her night gowns, so I think it will fit.


Super cute!  I hope you post pics from the World once it's being worn.

Grrr!  I haven't started on my 8 dog shirts yet and wanted to today, but instead I need to take our 17 year old cat to the vet (I have totally procrastinated since money is so tight, but he's throwing up too much for my taste) and then I want to go grocery shopping before pay day so the lines aren't too long (only the military folks may understand that one).

And then dd wants a Germany outfit for her Christmas show -- does anyone know where I can get an applique for the flag?  It would be easy to do by hand since it's stripes, but I'm not sure what thread colors to use where the black meets the red and the red meets the gold.  I think Heather's Mickey heads would be too whimsical for this.


----------



## babynala

So far behind again thanks to the Thanksgiving holiday.  



jacquelynbiehl said:


> Hi, I have been lurking and reading this thread for ages. I'm finally ready to come out of hiding.  I am currently making over my work space and just ordered the brother cs6000 that gets such good reviews.  Can I post a picture of my craft room when I get it ready?  I would love to show it off to somebody, and we don't really have any friends or family closeby.  (My husband is in the marine corp.). My first project is actually going to be curtains for our kitchen so not disney.  But I would still like to post a pic anyway if that's ok.  Everyone here has inspired me to get going on learning to sew and it is a goal I have had for a looong time, so thank you!!  I know I will never be able to keep up with the flow of conversation bc you all move way to fast for me.  But I thought i would introduce myself anyway and jump right in.


Welcome!  Feel free to post anything you make.  We love to see all kinds of sewing/craft inspiration.  



ivey_family said:


> Here's last night's work:
> 
> Dh and the boys will wear these while dd wears her Snow White costume in MK one day and DHS another.  The boys have the logo on the front and back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up, though the fabric isn't photographing well.  It's textured and shiny like a real badge.  I think dh actually likes this one!  Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to stitch out SW on a shirt for me now.  I have another skirt planned to go with it, but I don't know if I'll have time to make it yet.  My awesome MIL is taking my kids Wed. night and most of Thursday so I can have a full day to sew, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> Regards,
> C.


I'm so far behind that your family has probably already worn these but I wanted to say that those shirts came out great.  



nowellsl said:


> I can't take the credit the credit for this ....  I bought this panel on Etsy (someone on this thread posted about it)
> 
> and a friend of mine at work made me this wall hanging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She did a great job on it!  I plan on hanging it on the wall in my spare bedroom/sewing room when ever I finally get my DD to clear out all her stuff.  She moved out 2 years ago and hasn't made much progress


That wall hanging came out so nice.  What a great use of the panel you got.



PurpleEars said:


> The first project was a T-shirt made using the Easy Cap Sleeve Tee pattern from youcanmakethis. It ended up being too big. The next time I will just use my size from off the rack T-shirts. I decided to add the embroidery just for the fun of it. It also shows what a 4x4 embroidery would look like on an adult sized top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you may recall that I talked about making something for Chinese New Year last year. I finally found a pattern that could work. I am not entirely happy with how this turned out but I suppose it will do for 1 day a year. The top is too short and my mid-section shows if I am not being careful. I had the fabric for a long time and I finally worked up the courage to cut into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a pair of oven mitts for my office Christmas gift exchange. The pattern is courtsey of youcanmakethis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking


I LOVE the Chinese New Year shirt you made.  The mitts came out really cute, I like how you used the Canadian fabric!



peachygreen said:


> Having fun at Disney - Wanted to show the girls in action last night at MVMCP.


Looks like you guys are having a good time.  Love seeing everyone all dressed up in their customs enjoying WDW.



dianemom2 said:


> I just ordered 85 t-shirts for my daughters' bat mitzvah this spring.  After I put in the order my older daughter asked me why I didn't just make them myself with my embroidery machine.  I don't think that I could stay sane trying to stitch out 85 of the same t-shirt!!!


Yikes! when I first read this I thought you were going to stitch them out.  I think my head got dizzy and I missed the second 1/2 of your quote.  I am so impressed that you have so much done for the bat mitzyah already.  Also, I really like the pool robes you made for the give.  Just wanted to say that I've been thinking about your DH. 



VBAndrea said:


> Finally got Halloween Pics off my camera.  You've already seen Alexa's Macaw but here is Ben's cowboy.  He decided he didn't want a vest so all I had to make were chaps.


I am still fainting over the Macaw costume   Ben looks so grown up in his cowboy costume.  The chaps look great.  



dianemom2 said:


> I finally finished the dress that I've been working on.  I altered the pattern to make it with long sleeves.  I am not sure how exact the sleeve length is because I haven't seen my niece yet and went with measurement that my SIL sent to me.  I made one dress with two pinafores so that the dress could be worn all winter long, not just for the holidays.
> 
> Here is a Chanukah dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with a quick change of pinafores, it is a Goofy dress:


It is amazing that the two different versions of the pinafore make this dress look totally different.  I love how you did the menorah.  
I lost the quote but I absolutely LOVE the sailboat dress that you made.  Your stash is so varied but I think it is great that you are using up some of your fabrics.  Your niece must be loving life!!!



strega7 said:


> My latest project has been jammies.  I made DS a pair of the easy pants off of you can make this. com, and he loves them.  I love that pattern, super quick and easy.  Here are the jammie bottoms I made for him.  On a side note, please excuse the carpet, for some reason in the pictures, it looks disgustingly gross and dirty, in reality they are not like that, I hope
> 
> Here are the pants, kinda hard to see, but have dogs all over them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it is time to clear off the kitchen table of sewing stuff and get in the cooking mode.  I hope everyone has a terrific thanksgiving.
> 
> Marci


those jammies look so comfy.  Great job.

princessmickey - hope everything goes well in your final phase of the job offer.  




Disney52303 said:


> So I am several pages behind yet again, though I plan to catch up tonight.  Here are a few recent things I don't think I've posted.  I am sorry for the large photos, I didn't resize as I was trying to hurry (both kids are in the showers as I type)
> 
> I have a good chunk of our Christmas items made and will try and post this weekend.  I have a Thanksgiving shirt for DS stitched out and just need to do DD's tonight.  Phew.


How fun, love those furry pants and the Belle dress is beautiful.  You have been busy!



4HppyCamprs said:


> I love seeing new pics posted. Great work everybody and again so inspirational! I am finishing up a fleece jumper and pants set for DD. It was not quite the easy sew it was supposed to be....My MIL volunteered to take the stitches out since I was of the opinion of just scraping them. I created a new hem but found out I cut them slightly too short so a ruffle bottom was born. It is not 100% perfect but I think pretty darn good for winging it and using my newly found gathering skills..(tiny tiny bit of skills)


So cute!



billwendy said:


> Thanks everyone for the thoughts about silly ol me and my stinkin gallbladder!!! I am constantly nauseaus now and the Dr phoned me in an anti nausea medication today so I'll start taking it tomorrow. The Pre admissions nurse had my interview with me today, and she was super concerned about my nutritional status ( which is TERRIBLE right now) and is worried that I will be dehydrated as I cant drink too much of anything let alone eat anything. So hopefully the new medication will help ASAP!!
> 
> But especially I am thankful that you guys are thinking of Steve and Sue and the kids. This weekend I cranked out a bunch of shirts. Im not sure Sue is ready for hers yet, this kinda puts things in reality, but, the rest of the family was ready to show their love and support. Heather helped me with the design and I love how it turned out!!!!!


Hi Wendy, I hope the doctors are able to help you and get your appetite improves.  The shirts you made came out so nice.  I've been thinking about Steve and his family.  I love when you share the updates on the kids, you can tell that they have giving hearts and come from a very loving family.  I will continue to pray for Steve.

Goteamwood - love the picture of the boys in their Thanksgiving shirts!



Mom2SamandJames said:


> A couple years ago, I told many of you on this board about my Dad having cancer and how my boys walked with him to the mailbox everyday.  A lot of you mailed Daddy cards, postcards, or packages.  Yesterday, Daddy passed away.  I just wanted to thank all of you who sent Daddy something.  You made him a happy man each time there was something in his mailbox.  It made for a lot of special memories with my boys.  Thank you again.
> 
> Dawn


I'm so sorry to hear about your dad.  It is so nice to hear that the people on this board had a part in creating some wonderful memories for you and your boys.  




love to stitch said:


> I'm trying to catch up again after not checking in for a couple of days. Everything looks wonderful.
> I decided to use Disney Christmas fabric for my grandkids' Christmas outfits this year just because it's fun. But now it turns out they will get to wear them to see the Christmas decorations when we go to WDW on Monday
> I used the Disney fabric for the appliques on my granddaughter's shirt and the bottom ruffle on her skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I used the Disney fabric for my grandson's vest.


Those came out so nice.  I love coordinating outfits.  Hope you are having fun on your trip.  



disneychic2 said:


> Well, our kids and their families are back home now after a wonderful TG together. I did get a chance to have my DGD try on her Chirstmas outfit and she loved it! She didn't want to take it off and wore it all day on Thanksgiving. On the opposite side of the spectrum, my DGS wouldn't even try his shirt on! I was hoping to see how this one fit since I have material to make him a couple more for Christmas gifts, but he wanted nothing to do with it! Oh well. Here are a few pics:


Sounds like a fun visit.  I'm glad your DGD liked her outfit.  It came out really nice and looks even better on such a cute model.  As for your DGS - boys!!!!  I have a feeling he will be happy to wear it when the time comes, he probably just didn't want to take time to try on clothes.



ban26ana said:


> I am a long-time lurker, sporadic poster. I finished my first ever peasant dress! This will be for my 3 year old for BBB on December 30. The whole trip is a surprise, so I couldn't try it on. But it's exactly the length of her night gowns, so I think it will fit.


The Rapunzel dress is so pretty.  A surprise trip sounds so exciting.  

Congratulations to all the new owners of an embroidery machine.  Judy should get a commission on all the sales from Amazon.  I'm not sure what Amazon's return policy is but you might want to double check that the machine can be returned after Christmas in case it doesn't work for some reason.  That being said, Amazon is really good about customer service/returns.


----------



## peachygreen

I can't remember what day I made it to in posting the girls dresses in action at WDW.  Should I go back and post them all again so I don't miss a day?


----------



## nannye

goteamwood said:


> for those wanting to build a fabric stash, the Fat Quarter Shop has 25% off until thursday. They offer a grab bag of fabric, 12 lbs/20-25 yards assorted which is included in the sale. It ends up about $40 plus shipping for all that, it's good quality quilting fabric, and when I the grab bag one once before it really gave me lots of options. Most were at least 1/4 to 1/2 yard prints, end of bolt, but also solids, a couple licensed character scraps and a few larger pieces. I thought it was a great deal and really built up my fabric stash, and at a great price. There were only a few things I would probably not use, but hang onto just in case. Anyway, thought it would mention it.
> 
> Jen



Boo they don't shop to Canada. Anyone know of anything else similar that will?


----------



## goteamwood

nannye said:
			
		

> Boo they don't shop to Canada. Anyone know of anything else similar that will?



Oh, sorry. Didn't think of that. I have seen grab bag/stash builder scraps on etsy and eBay but I think the fqs quality is top notch.


----------



## hey_jude

nannye said:


> Boo they don't shop to Canada. Anyone know of anything else similar that will?



Here's a specific site in Canada and then a list of a number of Canadian sites:

http://www.flarefabrics.ca/
http://www.chebucto.ns.ca/~ae862/mailorder.html

I've never actually ordered from any of them but I do like to look at what they have from time to time.  My stash of fabric is more than large enough from lots of years of sewing (and perhaps a slight problem of not being able to throw remnants of fabric and trim out because you never know what you might be able to use it for...)


----------



## goteamwood

I picked up a few remnants of fleece to use with the Carla C Raglan Hoodie pattern I picked up on sale at YMCT the last time they had a sale. I got this Hulk fleece, enough of it to make 3 of the hoodies, one for my 5.5 year old nephew and one for each of my 3 year olds for $6. I also got the dark green, I had the black. For under $10 I got enough fleece to make 3 of these! Win!

This is the one for my nephew, who is a large kindergartener, modeled by one of my 3 year olds who wears about 3-4 sizes smaller than the nephew, hence the comically large shirt.





The pattern was super easy and went together really fast, I should have no problem whipping up the others in time for Christmas. I always see fleece in the remnant rack and never knew what to do with it, now I will have to keep a lookout, since we do have a fair number of cold months around here.


----------



## RMAMom

goteamwood said:


> I picked up a few remnants of fleece to use with the Carla C Raglan Hoodie pattern I picked up on sale at YMCT the last time they had a sale. I got this Hulk fleece, enough of it to make 3 of the hoodies, one for my 5.5 year old nephew and one for each of my 3 year olds for $6. I also got the dark green, I had the black. For under $10 I got enough fleece to make 3 of these! Win!
> 
> This is the one for my nephew, who is a large kindergartener, modeled by one of my 3 year olds who wears about 3-4 sizes smaller than the nephew, hence the comically large shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern was super easy and went together really fast, I should have no problem whipping up the others in time for Christmas. I always see fleece in the remnant rack and never knew what to do with it, now I will have to keep a lookout, since we do have a fair number of cold months around here.



Cute! 

QuestionI am trying to make Christmas jammies for my grandson using easy fits and a bowling shirt. I want to make the sleeves long. Has anyone done this? I am not sure if I just extend the length or if I need to taper the sleeve or something. If anyone has any idea how to do this I would love to hear your thoughts, ideas and experiences.


----------



## babynala

goteamwood said:


> I picked up a few remnants of fleece to use with the Carla C Raglan Hoodie pattern I picked up on sale at YMCT the last time they had a sale. I got this Hulk fleece, enough of it to make 3 of the hoodies, one for my 5.5 year old nephew and one for each of my 3 year olds for $6. I also got the dark green, I had the black. For under $10 I got enough fleece to make 3 of these! Win!
> 
> This is the one for my nephew, who is a large kindergartener, modeled by one of my 3 year olds who wears about 3-4 sizes smaller than the nephew, hence the comically large shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern was super easy and went together really fast, I should have no problem whipping up the others in time for Christmas. I always see fleece in the remnant rack and never knew what to do with it, now I will have to keep a lookout, since we do have a fair number of cold months around here.


That came out great.  I have that pattern but have never made it.  The fleece sounds like a good idea.  maybe some PJ shirts for my DD, my son would be a sweat ball in a fleece shirt.



peachygreen said:


> I can't remember what day I made it to in posting the girls dresses in action at WDW.  Should I go back and post them all again so I don't miss a day?


I think the last we saw was from Thanksgiving?  The red/white dot dresses.


----------



## peachygreen

babynala said:


> I think the last we saw was from Thanksgiving?  The red/white dot dresses.



Thanks - I couldn't remember if I had posted Thanksgiving or not.  

Friday 11/23 - Magic Kingdom again.  I didn't actually make these outfits.  I bought them on Zulily.  I am not thrilled with the quality however as the skirt separated from the yoke halfway through the day and this was the first time she work it.  





IMG_7212 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr

And last but not least - Saturday 11/24 at Epcot.  I love these dresses.  I love the elastic casing in the back.  The dress really came together very nicely and they looked so cute in them.




IMG_7297 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr

And just to show off the back of the dress



IMG_7295 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr




IMG_7373 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr


----------



## dianemom2

ban26ana said:


>


Welcome to the group!  The dress is so cute!  I'm sure your 3 yo will love it!



babynala said:


> Also, I really like the pool robes you made for the give.
> I lost the quote but I absolutely LOVE the sailboat dress that you made.  Your stash is so varied but I think it is great that you are using up some of your fabrics.


Thanks!  I always love a compliment!  Especially since my kids tend to be very critical about what I've sewn.   I've been very good about trying to sew from my stash recently.  My fabric closet it so full that I can't really jam anything else in there.  If I don't use up some of those fabrics, then I can't buy more stuff. 



goteamwood said:


>


That turned out great!  I don't have CarlaC's raglan pattern but I've made one from my Ottobre magazine.  They tend to go together very quickly.  I've never made one from fleece.  I ordered enough fleece when Joanns's had their sale to make myself a fleece jacket.  It was on sale for $2.99 per yard plus there was free shipping.  I'm sure that the boys will all love the Hulk fabric!

Here is what I've worked on so far this week:

3 t-shirt for my nephew to wear on their trip to Disney





A new dress pattern.  It is called the Butterfly dress.   It was a great pattern and I'm planning to make at least a couple more.





And then this one is the Oliver+S Ice cream dress pattern that I used a couple of weeks ago.  I increased the width of the bottom part of the dress so that it was twirlier.  I think that the dress needs something but I can't figure out what.


----------



## goteamwood

dianemom2 said:
			
		

> Welcome to the group!  The dress is so cute!  I'm sure your 3 yo will love it!
> 
> Thanks!  I always love a compliment!  Especially since my kids tend to be very critical about what I've sewn.   I've been very good about trying to sew from my stash recently.  My fabric closet it so full that I can't really jam anything else in there.  If I don't use up some of those fabrics, then I can't buy more stuff.
> 
> That turned out great!  I don't have CarlaC's raglan pattern but I've made one from my Ottobre magazine.  They tend to go together very quickly.  I've never made one from fleece.  I ordered enough fleece when Joanns's had their sale to make myself a fleece jacket.  It was on sale for $2.99 per yard plus there was free shipping.  I'm sure that the boys will all love the Hulk fabric!
> 
> Here is what I've worked on so far this week:
> 
> 3 t-shirt for my nephew to wear on their trip to Disney
> 
> A new dress pattern.  It is called the Butterfly dress.   It was a great pattern and I'm planning to make at least a couple more.
> 
> And then this one is the Oliver+S Ice cream dress pattern that I used a couple of weeks ago.  I increased the width of the bottom part of the dress so that it was twirlier.  I think that the dress needs something but I can't figure out what.



I agree the dress needs something. Not sure what. It sort of has a nightgown vibe. 

I went to get thread for my serger at Hancock fabrics, not my fave but its closest. They had tons of fleece remnants on sale $3/yard. I got 2 yards of avengers for a throw blanket and possibly more sweatshirts for all 3 boys, plus enough agent P fleece for hoodies for my two. I also picked up $3 teal fleece throws at ikea the other day to embroider perry onto for the boys. I also picked up shelves for organizing my sewing stuff. I'm fighting a losing battle in trying to keep organized. 
Started playing with serger today but need to spend some quality time with the book.


----------



## PurpleEars

nannye said:


> Soooooooo guess whoishappy.
> 
> I ordered the pe770 on Thursday night or was it Friday? It shipped Saturday. Arrived in Canada yesterday am and was in my hands at 2 pm this afternoon. Definitely takes the cake for fastest shipping ever! It said it would arrive between dec 4 and 10 and then after the purchase it said dec 10. Aren't I glad I didn't pay for expedited shipping!
> 
> I can't wait to get it going but that won't happenuntil the weekend. I have yet to order thread?



Wow! That was fast! I can't wait to see pictures of your creations with the machine!



ban26ana said:


> I am a long-time lurker, sporadic poster. I finished my first ever peasant dress! This will be for my 3 year old for BBB on December 30. The whole trip is a surprise, so I couldn't try it on. But it's exactly the length of her night gowns, so I think it will fit.



The dress is beautiful! I am sure you will have a very happy princess!



4HppyCamprs said:


> My next project is curtains for the playroom. They are pinned and thankfully only pinned as I did one panel upside down!



I am glad that you caught the mistake before you sew the pieces together!



VBAndrea said:


> Grrr!  I haven't started on my 8 dog shirts yet and wanted to today, but instead I need to take our 17 year old cat to the vet (I have totally procrastinated since money is so tight, but he's throwing up too much for my taste) and then I want to go grocery shopping before pay day so the lines aren't too long (only the military folks may understand that one).
> 
> And then dd wants a Germany outfit for her Christmas show -- does anyone know where I can get an applique for the flag?  It would be easy to do by hand since it's stripes, but I'm not sure what thread colors to use where the black meets the red and the red meets the gold.  I think Heather's Mickey heads would be too whimsical for this.



It sounds like you had a busy day. I don't have any suggestions for the applique but hopefully someone can point you to the right direction.



babynala said:


> I LOVE the Chinese New Year shirt you made.  The mitts came out really cute, I like how you used the Canadian fabric!



Thanks. I just chose a fabric that would appeal to both men and women. Though in retrospect, it was a good choice as we are the "immigrant" team - all of us are either first or second generation Canadians.



goteamwood said:


> I picked up a few remnants of fleece to use with the Carla C Raglan Hoodie pattern I picked up on sale at YMCT the last time they had a sale. I got this Hulk fleece, enough of it to make 3 of the hoodies, one for my 5.5 year old nephew and one for each of my 3 year olds for $6. I also got the dark green, I had the black. For under $10 I got enough fleece to make 3 of these! Win!
> 
> This is the one for my nephew, who is a large kindergartener, modeled by one of my 3 year olds who wears about 3-4 sizes smaller than the nephew, hence the comically large shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern was super easy and went together really fast, I should have no problem whipping up the others in time for Christmas. I always see fleece in the remnant rack and never knew what to do with it, now I will have to keep a lookout, since we do have a fair number of cold months around here.



Great job on the hoodie. The model is just too cute!



RMAMom said:


> QuestionI am trying to make Christmas jammies for my grandson using easy fits and a bowling shirt. I want to make the sleeves long. Has anyone done this? I am not sure if I just extend the length or if I need to taper the sleeve or something. If anyone has any idea how to do this I would love to hear your thoughts, ideas and experiences.



My first thought is to just lengthen the sleeves as sleep shirts tend not to have tapered sleeves.



peachygreen said:


> Friday 11/23 - Magic Kingdom again.  I didn't actually make these outfits.  I bought them on Zulily.  I am not thrilled with the quality however as the skirt separated from the yoke halfway through the day and this was the first time she work it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7212 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> And last but not least - Saturday 11/24 at Epcot.  I love these dresses.  I love the elastic casing in the back.  The dress really came together very nicely and they looked so cute in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7297 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> And just to show off the back of the dress
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7295 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7373 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr



The Christmas dresses are just gorgeous. Thank you for sharing the pictures of the outfits in action!



dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I've worked on so far this week:
> 
> 3 t-shirt for my nephew to wear on their trip to Disney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new dress pattern.  It is called the Butterfly dress.   It was a great pattern and I'm planning to make at least a couple more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then this one is the Oliver+S Ice cream dress pattern that I used a couple of weeks ago.  I increased the width of the bottom part of the dress so that it was twirlier.  I think that the dress needs something but I can't figure out what.



I am sure your nephew will like the T-shirts. I think the Oliver+S dress needs a sash?


----------



## cogero

I bought the butterfly dress pattern the other day too


----------



## babynala

peachygreen said:


> Thanks - I couldn't remember if I had posted Thanksgiving or not.
> 
> Friday 11/23 - Magic Kingdom again.  I didn't actually make these outfits.  I bought them on Zulily.  I am not thrilled with the quality however as the skirt separated from the yoke halfway through the day and this was the first time she work it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7212 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> And last but not least - Saturday 11/24 at Epcot.  I love these dresses.  I love the elastic casing in the back.  The dress really came together very nicely and they looked so cute in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7297 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr


How weird that the dress fell apart.  Your creations were much better made but those sets are really cute.  I LOVE those Christmas dresses.  The elastic on the back does make the dresses look like they fit well.  The girls look so sweet. 



dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I've worked on so far this week:
> 
> 3 t-shirt for my nephew to wear on their trip to Disney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new dress pattern.  It is called the Butterfly dress.   It was a great pattern and I'm planning to make at least a couple more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then this one is the Oliver+S Ice cream dress pattern that I used a couple of weeks ago.  I increased the width of the bottom part of the dress so that it was twirlier.  I think that the dress needs something but I can't figure out what.


The shirts you made for your nephew came out so nice.  What kind of marking pen/pencil do you use on the dark t-shirts?

That butterfly dress with the cats is sooooo cute.  Where is that pattern from?  I really do not need any more patterns but that dress is really cute.  

The Oliver+S dress looks good but I like Flora's idea for a sash.  



goteamwood said:


> I agree the dress needs something. Not sure what. It sort of has a nightgown vibe.
> 
> I went to get thread for my serger at Hancock fabrics, not my fave but its closest. They had tons of fleece remnants on sale $3/yard. I got 2 yards of avengers for a throw blanket and possibly more sweatshirts for all 3 boys, plus enough agent P fleece for hoodies for my two. I also picked up $3 teal fleece throws at ikea the other day to embroider perry onto for the boys. I also picked up shelves for organizing my sewing stuff. I'm fighting a losing battle in trying to keep organized.
> Started playing with serger today but need to spend some quality time with the book.


You did good at Hancock's.  Adding the embroidery to the throws is a great idea.


----------



## nannye

Looking at prewound bobbins from marathon thread. I am planning to order the ones on this page http://marathonthread.com/prewound.shtml 

ITEM# 14000P: FILTEC PLASTIC SIDED POLYESTER Filament Bobbin, 125yds, size "L"
(White) - 100 PCS 

and 

ITEM# 14000PB: FILTEC PLASTIC SIDED POLYESTER Filament Bobbin, 115yds, size "L"
(Black) - 100 PCS 

just wanted to check these ones were good!


----------



## cogero

I believe the 770 takes size A bobbins not L.


----------



## mouseketeer_mom

Hellooo!  This would be me, rudely interupting your thread.  Sadly, I am not talented and do not sew... well, a button, maybe!

Anyway, I was wondering if any of you amazingly talented ladies could tell me if something I'd like to do is even possible.  We are headed to Disney towards the end of February.  My daughter has designed a mickey head for each family member. (think a farmer mickey, a priate mickey etc..)  Is there any possible way to take the mickey heads she has created and turn them into those amazing embroidered mickey heads on tee shirts?  For example, her farmer mickey is the plain black mickey head with a plain tan hat and a piece of straw coming from where mickeys mouth would be... Am I making any sense?  Is this even possible? Or are there some sort of "premade" mickey heads that you use to embroider?


----------



## jacquelynbiehl

cogero said:
			
		

> I believe the 770 takes size A bobbins not L.



On threadart it says to use L for brother??  Is this correct??


----------



## tricia

mouseketeer_mom said:


> Hellooo!  This would be me, rudely interupting your thread.  Sadly, I am not talented and do not sew... well, a button, maybe!
> 
> Anyway, I was wondering if any of you amazingly talented ladies could tell me if something I'd like to do is even possible.  We are headed to Disney towards the end of February.  My daughter has designed a mickey head for each family member. (think a farmer mickey, a priate mickey etc..)  Is there any possible way to take the mickey heads she has created and turn them into those amazing embroidered mickey heads on tee shirts?  For example, her farmer mickey is the plain black mickey head with a plain tan hat and a piece of straw coming from where mickeys mouth would be... Am I making any sense?  Is this even possible? Or are there some sort of "premade" mickey heads that you use to embroider?



Well, taking her design and getting it in that format would require special digitizing software.  There are places that will do custom stuff for you, but it is pricey for one time use things.

That being said, there are plenty of digitizes who have premade  Mickey heads similar to what you are describing.  Most of us like www.froufroubyheathersue.com

Then you would need an embroidery machine or someone who has one  to stitch them out.


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> I bought the butterfly dress pattern the other day too


It was very easy.  I know you really put off trying new patterns but this one was super easy and turned out cute.



PurpleEars said:


> I am sure your nephew will like the T-shirts. I think the Oliver+S dress needs a sash?


I like the idea of a sash but my niece isn't crazy about them.  She likes loose, kind of swingy dresses for playing.  I was thinking about adding pockets.  That might get rid of that nightgown look it has now.



goteamwood said:


> I agree the dress needs something. Not sure what. It sort of has a nightgown vibe.
> 
> They had tons of fleece remnants on sale $3/yard. I got 2 yards of avengers for a throw blanket and possibly more sweatshirts for all 3 boys, plus enough agent P fleece for hoodies for my two. I also picked up $3 teal fleece throws at ikea the other day to embroider perry onto for the boys.



I agree that it totally has a nightgown vibe.  We'll see what I can do to fix it up.

Sounds like you did really well on the fleece.  My Hancocks has some great bargains from time to time too.  I tend not to go there too often though because I don't like the shopping center where it is located.



babynala said:


> The shirts you made for your nephew came out so nice.  What kind of marking pen/pencil do you use on the dark t-shirts?
> 
> That butterfly dress with the cats is sooooo cute.  Where is that pattern from?  I really do not need any more patterns but that dress is really cute.


I used to buy those white markers for marking fabric but they never showed up well.  Then my mom suggested buying old fashioned tailor's chalk.  It works like a dream and it lasts a long time.

The Butterfly dress is a pattern that I bought on YCMT.  They had that $5 sale last weekend.  At first I didn't see anything that I wanted to buy but when I took a second look, this pattern caught my eye.  It isn't like I needed any new patterns either.



nannye said:


> Looking at prewound bobbins from marathon thread. I am planning to order the ones on this page http://marathonthread.com/prewound.shtml
> 
> ITEM# 14000P: FILTEC PLASTIC SIDED POLYESTER Filament Bobbin, 125yds, size "L"
> (White) - 100 PCS
> 
> and
> 
> ITEM# 14000PB: FILTEC PLASTIC SIDED POLYESTER Filament Bobbin, 115yds, size "L"
> (Black) - 100 PCS
> 
> just wanted to check these ones were good!


I don't know which one is the right one but I do want to say that I never use the black bobbin thread.  I've always used white and it has been fine.



mouseketeer_mom said:


> Hellooo!  This would be me, rudely interupting your thread.  Sadly, I am not talented and do not sew... well, a button, maybe!
> 
> Anyway, I was wondering if any of you amazingly talented ladies could tell me if something I'd like to do is even possible.  We are headed to Disney towards the end of February.  My daughter has designed a mickey head for each family member. (think a farmer mickey, a priate mickey etc..)  Is there any possible way to take the mickey heads she has created and turn them into those amazing embroidered mickey heads on tee shirts?  For example, her farmer mickey is the plain black mickey head with a plain tan hat and a piece of straw coming from where mickeys mouth would be... Am I making any sense?  Is this even possible? Or are there some sort of "premade" mickey heads that you use to embroider?


Did she design the Mickey heads on the computer?  If so then the easiest thing to do would be to make them into heat transfers and iron them onto shirts.  Getting designs digitized and then paying somebody to stitch them out for you would get expensive.


----------



## mouseketeer_mom

Thanks so much for alll your input. Having looked at some of the existing designs, her designs seem to be very similar.... she's 10, so she is pretty excited to think they are original...

for example, she wants a Mickey Head our of camo fabric for one of her brothers, Minnie head with different patterns of bows...  So, could she take her ideas and hit the fabric store? for the camo, the pirate scarf, the minnie bows etc?


----------



## cogero

Sharing a couple things I made in the past few weeks that I haven't shared on this thread and not everyone is on FB or goes to my trip report.

Monsters Inc Set





Vanellope Tee





Peri and Tink





Jasmine and Genie





So sad my Art Gallery Poetica fabric is dwindling and I love it for Princesses though I do have a different line I am crushing on.


----------



## RMAMom

PurpleEars said:


> My first thought is to just lengthen the sleeves as sleep shirts tend not to have tapered sleeves.



Thank you, that was my thought too but when I did it they were huge. Think easy fits for the arms. What I ended up doing is using the raglan sleeve. I took the size three bowling shirt sleve and attached the botom of the size 3 raglan sleeve and cut it that way. It looks pretty good if I do say so myself. Of course I have no idea if it worked until I get it in the mail and get it out to my grandson to try on, but it looks good to me. I'll post later when I have a minute. Now I have to get Christmas day outfits done and get all of this mailed hopefully Monday at the latest!

*Chiara*, your outfits look great! I have always loved your fabric choices, you really have a gift with that.


----------



## coteau_chick

goteamwood said:


> Been crazy busy with some projects (thanks everyone for your input on the simply sweet layering bodice thing. I went with the outer and a muslin liner. It's looking cute so far but I am in ruffle h-e-double-hockeysticks having never ruffled anything before, it's a whole new world...)
> 
> I did finish one thing I loved, it was simple but it was a birthday gift for a friend who is going to Disney World with our family. She is nuts for UP but no fabric exists in this universe I guess for UP, so I improvised with a clearance hoodie from Target and some cute appliqués. She loved it. I think it turned out great. I picked up two more of these hoodies for projects for me, someday.



Where did you find the grape soda applique design?


----------



## goteamwood

coteau_chick said:
			
		

> Where did you find the grape soda applique design?



I'm certain it was froufroubyheathersue


----------



## peachygreen

So now that we are back, it is time to think of Christmas.  I want to make the girls Bean Bag Chairs for Christmas.  

Does anyone 1) know of a good pattern for a bean bag chair and 2) know where I can get comfy stuffing.  I hate the hard little ball things you find in a lot of bean bag chairs.  I find them exceptionally uncomfortable.  I'd prefer something softer - more like foam.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Hello all!  been MIA from looking at all your beautiful creations for much to long!

I do have some special news to share, especially with everyone who helped us with our Hugs from Megan blanket project for the Orphanage in Haiti....Megan and I will be going done Jan 4 - 6 for the dedication!!!  we are so blessed to be able to do this and we will be visiting the Hotel Montana and memorial garden as well...it will be a bittersweet trip for us with dealing with our emotions of being where my Jim died and the happiness of the dedication.

Thank you again to everyone who helped with the blankets, I know they will bring many smiles to the children...unfortunately I don't think we will be able to meet them when we go since they won't be quite ready for them!


----------



## DisNorth

Everyone's stuff looks amazing as aways!



dianemom2 said:


> 3 t-shirt for my nephew to wear on their trip to Disney


Where did you get the princes protector design?? Thanks


----------



## Disney52303

Test post. Nothing like last minute lol. We leave tomorrow!!! These are for Saturday and I packed our Mickey tye dyes for Sunday.


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> Monsters Inc Set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vanellope Tee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peri and Tink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasmine and Genie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sad my Art Gallery Poetica fabric is dwindling and I love it for Princesses though I do have a different line I am crushing on.


Everything is very pretty.  My favorite is the Monsters Inc outfit.  I always love those colors!  I've never heard of that line of fabrics but it is very pretty.  What new line of fabrics do you like?



DisNorth said:


> Where did you get the princes protector design?? Thanks


It is one of Heather Sue's designs.  I thought it was cute for a little boy who will be there with 3 girls.  LOL!  I was going to make my own design but then Heather Sue had that 50% sale and it wasn't worth it for me to spend the time to make my own.

Ok, so there is the updated version of the Tinkerbell Oliver+S dress.  I do think that the pockets helped.


----------



## cogero

I just received a bunch of Lily Belle. I think I just love how soft it is.


----------



## DisNorth

dianemom2 said:


> It is one of Heather Sue's designs.  I thought it was cute for a little boy who will be there with 3 girls.  LOL!  I was going to make my own design but then Heather Sue had that 50% sale and it wasn't worth it for me to spend the time to make my own.
> 
> Ok, so there is the updated version of the Tinkerbell Oliver+S dress.  I do think that the pockets helped.


Thanks, I must have missed it on heather's site - very good for boy srounded by girls!
Very cute tinkerbell dress, the pockets look good.


----------



## PrincessMickey

ban26ana said:


> I am a long-time lurker, sporadic poster. I finished my first ever peasant dress! This will be for my 3 year old for BBB on December 30. The whole trip is a surprise, so I couldn't try it on. But it's exactly the length of her night gowns, so I think it will fit.



Looks great! How exciting to be a surprise, can't wait to see it in action!



goteamwood said:


> The pattern was super easy and went together really fast, I should have no problem whipping up the others in time for Christmas. I always see fleece in the remnant rack and never knew what to do with it, now I will have to keep a lookout, since we do have a fair number of cold months around here.



Looks great and what a great deal on the fleece! I love that pattern, I have made several for my boys.



peachygreen said:


> IMG_7212 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> And last but not least - Saturday 11/24 at Epcot.  I love these dresses.  I love the elastic casing in the back.  The dress really came together very nicely and they looked so cute in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7297 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> And just to show off the back of the dress
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7295 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7373 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr



Love all the action shots! Too bad about the dresses falling apart because they look good and I love the how the elastic back turned out!



dianemom2 said:


> 3 t-shirt for my nephew to wear on their trip to Disney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new dress pattern.  It is called the Butterfly dress.   It was a great pattern and I'm planning to make at least a couple more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then this one is the Oliver+S Ice cream dress pattern that I used a couple of weeks ago.  I increased the width of the bottom part of the dress so that it was twirlier.  I think that the dress needs something but I can't figure out what.



Those shirts turned out great and I love the butterfly dress! I was also going to suggest a sash for the last one but read ahead to see what you did.



cogero said:


> Sharing a couple things I made in the past few weeks that I haven't shared on this thread and not everyone is on FB or goes to my trip report.
> 
> Monsters Inc Set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vanellope Tee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peri and Tink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasmine and Genie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sad my Art Gallery Poetica fabric is dwindling and I love it for Princesses though I do have a different line I am crushing on.


They all look great but I like the Monster's Inc one the best. I also like that fabric, I would be sad too using it all up.




RMAMom said:


> Thank you, that was my thought too but when I did it they were huge. Think easy fits for the arms. What I ended up doing is using the raglan sleeve. I took the size three bowling shirt sleve and attached the botom of the size 3 raglan sleeve and cut it that way. It looks pretty good if I do say so myself. Of course I have no idea if it worked until I get it in the mail and get it out to my grandson to try on, but it looks good to me. I'll post later when I have a minute. Now I have to get Christmas day outfits done and get all of this mailed hopefully Monday at the latest!
> 
> *Chiara*, your outfits look great! I have always loved your fabric choices, you really have a gift with that.



Glad it worked out to use the raglan sleeves. I had always wanted to make a long sleeve one but was never brave enough to venture too far away from the pattern.



mommy2mrb said:


> Hello all!  been MIA from looking at all your beautiful creations for much to long!
> 
> I do have some special news to share, especially with everyone who helped us with our Hugs from Megan blanket project for the Orphanage in Haiti....Megan and I will be going done Jan 4 - 6 for the dedication!!!  we are so blessed to be able to do this and we will be visiting the Hotel Montana and memorial garden as well...it will be a bittersweet trip for us with dealing with our emotions of being where my Jim died and the happiness of the dedication.
> 
> Thank you again to everyone who helped with the blankets, I know they will bring many smiles to the children...unfortunately I don't think we will be able to meet them when we go since they won't be quite ready for them!



How exciting that you will be able to go. One of our local news stations here has 2 reporters down there this week with a group of volunteers building habitat for humanity homes. Every night when they do their story from there I have been thinking of you.



Disney52303 said:


> Test post. Nothing like last minute lol. We leave tomorrow!!! These are for Saturday and I packed our Mickey tye dyes for Sunday.



Looks great, have a great trip!



dianemom2 said:


> Ok, so there is the updated version of the Tinkerbell Oliver+S dress.  I do think that the pockets helped.



Looks much better with the pockets and rick rack!


----------



## mommy2mrb

PrincessMickey said:


> How exciting that you will be able to go. One of our local news stations here has 2 reporters down there this week with a group of volunteers building habitat for humanity homes. Every night when they do their story from there I have been thinking of you.



we are excited to go, been waiting for far to long...
how wonderful!  so great that other organizations are continuing to help out in Haiti!  thank you for keeping us in your thoughts


----------



## tricia

mouseketeer_mom said:


> Thanks so much for alll your input. Having looked at some of the existing designs, her designs seem to be very similar.... she's 10, so she is pretty excited to think they are original...
> 
> for example, she wants a Mickey Head our of camo fabric for one of her brothers, Minnie head with different patterns of bows...  So, could she take her ideas and hit the fabric store? for the camo, the pirate scarf, the minnie bows etc?



You could do that, and if you have a sewing machine and a willingness to learn there is a great tutorial so you could actually do an appliqué using her pictures.


----------



## tricia

Oops forgot the link. https://dl.boxcloud.com/bc/1/0a9ba0...LaXDzIbNQ,,/e3f94763f9b323d299bb972d7a99c4a2/


----------



## PrincessMickey

mommy2mrb said:


> we are excited to go, been waiting for far to long...
> how wonderful!  so great that other organizations are continuing to help out in Haiti!  thank you for keeping us in your thoughts



From their reports it sounds like a big group of volunteers down there this week, they are trying to build 100 homes this week for people who are still living in the tent camp. They interviewed Jimmy Carter and his wife and showed them working on a house the other night and last night they interviewed Garth Brooks and Tricia Yearwood.


----------



## babynala

cogero said:
			
		

> Sharing a couple things I made in the past few weeks that I haven't shared on this thread and not everyone is on FB or goes to my trip report.
> 
> Monsters Inc Set
> 
> Vanellope Tee
> 
> Peri and Tink
> 
> Jasmine and Genie
> 
> So sad my Art Gallery Poetica fabric is dwindling and I love it for Princesses though I do have a different line I am crushing on.


Fabulous. The ferries set is so cute. The fabrics look great. I hope you have some scraps left - maybe you could make a fabulous twirl skirt for C.



			
				mommy2mrb said:
			
		

> Hello all!  been MIA from looking at all your beautiful creations for much to long!
> 
> I do have some special news to share, especially with everyone who helped us with our Hugs from Megan blanket project for the Orphanage in Haiti....Megan and I will be going done Jan 4 - 6 for the dedication!!!  we are so blessed to be able to do this and we will be visiting the Hotel Montana and memorial garden as well...it will be a bittersweet trip for us with dealing with our emotions of being where my Jim died and the happiness of the dedication.
> 
> Thank you again to everyone who helped with the blankets, I know they will bring many smiles to the children...unfortunately I don't think we will be able to meet them when we go since they won't be quite ready for them!


  I am sure that it will be an emotional but memorable trip. Can't wait to hear all the details.



			
				Disney52303 said:
			
		

> Test post. Nothing like last minute lol. We leave tomorrow!!! These are for Saturday and I packed our Mickey tye dyes for Sunday.


So exciting. That little skirt is so cute.


----------



## PurpleEars

nannye said:


> Looking at prewound bobbins from marathon thread. I am planning to order the ones on this page http://marathonthread.com/prewound.shtml
> 
> ITEM# 14000P: FILTEC PLASTIC SIDED POLYESTER Filament Bobbin, 125yds, size "L"
> (White) - 100 PCS
> 
> and
> 
> ITEM# 14000PB: FILTEC PLASTIC SIDED POLYESTER Filament Bobbin, 115yds, size "L"
> (Black) - 100 PCS
> 
> just wanted to check these ones were good!



I have only used white bobbin thread for embroidery so I don't know how much you will find the black ones useful.



mouseketeer_mom said:


> Hellooo!  This would be me, rudely interupting your thread.  Sadly, I am not talented and do not sew... well, a button, maybe!
> 
> Anyway, I was wondering if any of you amazingly talented ladies could tell me if something I'd like to do is even possible.  We are headed to Disney towards the end of February.  My daughter has designed a mickey head for each family member. (think a farmer mickey, a priate mickey etc..)  Is there any possible way to take the mickey heads she has created and turn them into those amazing embroidered mickey heads on tee shirts?  For example, her farmer mickey is the plain black mickey head with a plain tan hat and a piece of straw coming from where mickeys mouth would be... Am I making any sense?  Is this even possible? Or are there some sort of "premade" mickey heads that you use to embroider?





mouseketeer_mom said:


> Thanks so much for alll your input. Having looked at some of the existing designs, her designs seem to be very similar.... she's 10, so she is pretty excited to think they are original...
> 
> for example, she wants a Mickey Head our of camo fabric for one of her brothers, Minnie head with different patterns of bows...  So, could she take her ideas and hit the fabric store? for the camo, the pirate scarf, the minnie bows etc?



Welcome! You can also do a combination of "premade" Mickey head (you can get them as iron on patches) and drawing the add-on's with fabric paint! If you have a sewing machine that does zig-zag stitches, you can also sew the Mickey heads on the shirts if you wish.



cogero said:


> Sharing a couple things I made in the past few weeks that I haven't shared on this thread and not everyone is on FB or goes to my trip report.
> 
> Monsters Inc Set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vanellope Tee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peri and Tink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasmine and Genie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sad my Art Gallery Poetica fabric is dwindling and I love it for Princesses though I do have a different line I am crushing on.



All the outfits look great. I have to say I like Jasmine and Genie the best!



RMAMom said:


> Thank you, that was my thought too but when I did it they were huge. Think easy fits for the arms. What I ended up doing is using the raglan sleeve. I took the size three bowling shirt sleve and attached the botom of the size 3 raglan sleeve and cut it that way. It looks pretty good if I do say so myself. Of course I have no idea if it worked until I get it in the mail and get it out to my grandson to try on, but it looks good to me. I'll post later when I have a minute. Now I have to get Christmas day outfits done and get all of this mailed hopefully Monday at the latest!



I am glad that you came up with something that works. I will have to keep that in mind if I decide to do a long sleeve version of the bowling shirt.



peachygreen said:


> So now that we are back, it is time to think of Christmas.  I want to make the girls Bean Bag Chairs for Christmas.
> 
> Does anyone 1) know of a good pattern for a bean bag chair and 2) know where I can get comfy stuffing.  I hate the hard little ball things you find in a lot of bean bag chairs.  I find them exceptionally uncomfortable.  I'd prefer something softer - more like foam.



I don't have suggestions for either of your questions but I hope someone else can help you out.



mommy2mrb said:


> Hello all!  been MIA from looking at all your beautiful creations for much to long!
> 
> I do have some special news to share, especially with everyone who helped us with our Hugs from Megan blanket project for the Orphanage in Haiti....Megan and I will be going done Jan 4 - 6 for the dedication!!!  we are so blessed to be able to do this and we will be visiting the Hotel Montana and memorial garden as well...it will be a bittersweet trip for us with dealing with our emotions of being where my Jim died and the happiness of the dedication.
> 
> Thank you again to everyone who helped with the blankets, I know they will bring many smiles to the children...unfortunately I don't think we will be able to meet them when we go since they won't be quite ready for them!



Thank you for sharing this wonderful news! I am sure it will be a very special trip for you and Megan. Please share your experience with us if you feel comfortable doing so.



Disney52303 said:


> Test post. Nothing like last minute lol. We leave tomorrow!!! These are for Saturday and I packed our Mickey tye dyes for Sunday.



The outfits look great. I really like the pom-poms on the skirt!



dianemom2 said:


> Ok, so there is the updated version of the Tinkerbell Oliver+S dress.  I do think that the pockets helped.



This version looks much better. I am glad you can make changes that meet with your niece's preferences!


----------



## mommy2mrb

PrincessMickey said:


> From their reports it sounds like a big group of volunteers down there this week, they are trying to build 100 homes this week for people who are still living in the tent camp. They interviewed Jimmy Carter and his wife and showed them working on a house the other night and last night they interviewed Garth Brooks and Tricia Yearwood.



that is wonderful, yes so many are still in tents....one of the best parts of the building of the orphanage is that the Haitian men who helped the American men/women learned a trade to help them make their village and lives better too!



babynala said:


> I am sure that it will be an emotional but memorable trip. Can't wait to hear all the details.


\

yes it will!   I am going to do a mini TR about it when I start my PTR next week for our Disney trips next year.



PurpleEars said:


> Thank you for sharing this wonderful news! I am sure it will be a very special trip for you and Megan. Please share your experience with us if you feel comfortable doing so.



thanks Flora, we are hoping for it to be special too!  I will be sharing (see above) and will post the link when I get it started - hopefully next week!


----------



## ivey_family

Hi everyone,

We're still here at WDW, but the room wifi is so bad I haven't been able to upload anymore pictures.  I'll have a bunch to share after we're home.

We didn't have time for pictures or to chat, but I briefly got to meet THE Heather Sue today!  We're at the same park tomorrow too, so hoping to have more time to chat!

Off to do laundry.  

Regards,
C.


----------



## pyrxtc

GoTeamWood --  Love the HUlk.

Peachygreen- The dresses are great ! So sorry that the bought petticoats are not worth their price and are coming apart already. It's a good thing you can sew and can fix them when you get home. I would contact the store and tell them about it, maybe you'll get a credit or something because of the problem?



Disney52303 said:


> Test post. Nothing like last minute lol. We leave tomorrow!!! These are for Saturday and I packed our Mickey tye dyes for Sunday.



The outfits look great ! I haven't decided if I'm bringing my tie-dye Mickey shirt. I haven't even started packing yet and I leave Sunday at 6 am. I did finish my shirts and a Mickey little girl dress that I just "needed" to do when it popped in my head. It's going to be exciting and different.



cogero said:


> Sharing a couple things I made in the past few weeks that I haven't shared on this thread and not everyone is on FB or goes to my trip report.
> Monsters Inc Set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vanellope Tee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peri and Tink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasmine and Genie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sad my Art Gallery Poetica fabric is dwindling and I love it for Princesses though I do have a different line I am crushing on.



They all look so cute. I like how you took the non-Disney fabric and disneyfied it !



ivey_family said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We're still here at WDW, but the room wifi is so bad I haven't been able to upload anymore pictures.  I'll have a bunch to share after we're home.
> 
> We didn't have time for pictures or to chat, but I briefly got to meet THE Heather Sue today!  We're at the same park tomorrow too, so hoping to have more time to chat!
> 
> Off to do laundry.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



As long as you're having fun, that's all that matters !  Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## phins_jazy

My hoodies i have been working on.....


----------



## pyrxtc

So, I guess I should share my shirts I made for myself. pardon the cruddy pics and hopefully I will get better one's once we are there and I actually wear them. Both of these shirts are shown pre-hemmed.























And the dress I just had to make once the idea popped into my head. i just did a quick rolled hem until Know how long I want it and I am undecided about maybe adding a ruffle to the bottom. I will be making a cape to match with red lining and a sparkly light pink outside and another (for the copy of this dress I will make wiht slight changes) with red polka dots outside. Both will have an MM embroidered on the collar and the pink one will have an applique of Minnie on the back of cape. 










detail of the extra I added to the ties and the piping down the front.


----------



## Nevada Jen

Love the dress!  I have to learn to put in a zipper!  But good idea for the cape!  I am totally going to make one for my DD with that Minnie fabric!  I think I might even try to make it fur lined because our Wish trip is in January. OOOO!!!!!  I can make it in that minnie mouse fabric on the outside, red polkadot on the inside and make the white fur fabric snap over the red polkadot so it is removable!


----------



## pyrxtc

Nevada Jen said:


> Love the dress!  I have to learn to put in a zipper!  But good idea for the cape!  I am totally going to make one for my DD with that Minnie fabric!  I think I might even try to make it fur lined because our Wish trip is in January. OOOO!!!!!  I can make it in that minnie mouse fabric on the outside, red polkadot on the inside and make the white fur fabric snap over the red polkadot so it is removable!



Sounds like an awesome idea with the fur ! I love this pattern... I have so many idea's of how I can change it up.  It's a pattern from 1972 that I bought at a yard sale. Wish I had a way scan the pattern for you. Maybe if I took pictures of it, it would work so you could see the shapes. Also, I bet if you added a little fabric on the back, you could do buttons instead.


----------



## PurpleEars

ivey_family said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We're still here at WDW, but the room wifi is so bad I haven't been able to upload anymore pictures.  I'll have a bunch to share after we're home.
> 
> We didn't have time for pictures or to chat, but I briefly got to meet THE Heather Sue today!  We're at the same park tomorrow too, so hoping to have more time to chat!
> 
> Off to do laundry.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



How neat that you get to meet THE Heather Sue! I hope your family is having a great time. I can't wait to see the pictures when you get back!



pyrxtc said:


> I haven't decided if I'm bringing my tie-dye Mickey shirt. I haven't even started packing yet and I leave Sunday at 6 am. I did finish my shirts and a Mickey little girl dress that I just "needed" to do when it popped in my head. It's going to be exciting and different.



I hope you will have a wonderful trip!



phins_jazy said:


> My hoodies i have been working on.....



Very neat! I like how you used non-Disney fabric for the applique!



pyrxtc said:


> So, I guess I should share my shirts I made for myself. pardon the cruddy pics and hopefully I will get better one's once we are there and I actually wear them. Both of these shirts are shown pre-hemmed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the dress I just had to make once the idea popped into my head. i just did a quick rolled hem until Know how long I want it and I am undecided about maybe adding a ruffle to the bottom. I will be making a cape to match with red lining and a sparkly light pink outside and another (for the copy of this dress I will make wiht slight changes) with red polka dots outside. Both will have an MM embroidered on the collar and the pink one will have an applique of Minnie on the back of cape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> detail of the extra I added to the ties and the piping down the front.



I like the shirt you made for yourself. I like how you added the piping on the other dress too! Great job!


----------



## smile5sunshine

Slowly catching back up. Had a nice time over Thanksgiving visiting with my family but once we returned home I got SICK! (Like high fevers that didn't respond to tylenol and I can't take NSAIDs)  Finally kicked the fevers to the curb and now just some sinus/chest congestion and a cough. And needless to say there was a considerable amount of effort to get the house back on track after me taking a few days off from my typical household chores!



phins_jazy said:


> My hoodies i have been working on.....



those are looking nice! I like the girlie skull fabric.




pyrxtc said:


> So, I guess I should share my shirts I made for myself. pardon the cruddy pics and hopefully I will get better one's once we are there and I actually wear them. Both of these shirts are shown pre-hemmed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the dress I just had to make once the idea popped into my head. i just did a quick rolled hem until Know how long I want it and I am undecided about maybe adding a ruffle to the bottom. I will be making a cape to match with red lining and a sparkly light pink outside and another (for the copy of this dress I will make wiht slight changes) with red polka dots outside. Both will have an MM embroidered on the collar and the pink one will have an applique of Minnie on the back of cape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> detail of the extra I added to the ties and the piping down the front.



Wow you've been really busy! My favorite was the last dress you posted




cogero said:


> Sharing a couple things I made in the past few weeks that I haven't shared on this thread and not everyone is on FB or goes to my trip report.
> 
> Monsters Inc Set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vanellope Tee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peri and Tink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasmine and Genie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sad my Art Gallery Poetica fabric is dwindling and I love it for Princesses though I do have a different line I am crushing on.



Golly I can see why you are sad about that fabric disappearing from your stash because it's gorgeous! My favorite was the Tink/Peri set. 



RMAMom said:


> Thank you, that was my thought too but when I did it they were huge. Think easy fits for the arms. What I ended up doing is using the raglan sleeve. I took the size three bowling shirt sleve and attached the botom of the size 3 raglan sleeve and cut it that way. It looks pretty good if I do say so myself. Of course I have no idea if it worked until I get it in the mail and get it out to my grandson to try on, but it looks good to me. I'll post later when I have a minute. Now I have to get Christmas day outfits done and get all of this mailed hopefully Monday at the latest!
> .



HA HA HA about the easy fits for the arms! that pattern is so quick to sew but man are they wide! Sounds like you came up with a great solution though. Will we get to see a pic?



peachygreen said:


> So now that we are back, it is time to think of Christmas.  I want to make the girls Bean Bag Chairs for Christmas.
> 
> Does anyone 1) know of a good pattern for a bean bag chair and 2) know where I can get comfy stuffing.  I hate the hard little ball things you find in a lot of bean bag chairs.  I find them exceptionally uncomfortable.  I'd prefer something softer - more like foam.



I'm so glad you had a good trip! I can't wait to keep going back further and see the rest of your stuff in action!

Bean bag chair pattern: http://www.danamadeit.com/rollie-pollie

I've not made one, but her other stuff is great, so I expect this to be too. I'm sure you can find more reviews online if you google it.



mommy2mrb said:


> Hello all!  been MIA from looking at all your beautiful creations for much to long!
> 
> I do have some special news to share, especially with everyone who helped us with our Hugs from Megan blanket project for the Orphanage in Haiti....Megan and I will be going done Jan 4 - 6 for the dedication!!!  we are so blessed to be able to do this and we will be visiting the Hotel Montana and memorial garden as well...it will be a bittersweet trip for us with dealing with our emotions of being where my Jim died and the happiness of the dedication.
> 
> Thank you again to everyone who helped with the blankets, I know they will bring many smiles to the children...unfortunately I don't think we will be able to meet them when we go since they won't be quite ready for them!



Wow what a special trip for the two of you to be making. Prayers for a safe journey there and back.



Disney52303 said:


> Test post. Nothing like last minute lol. We leave tomorrow!!! These are for Saturday and I packed our Mickey tye dyes for Sunday.



Oh you are already there but these are fantastic! I too love the pom-poms on the skirt! So cute!



dianemom2 said:


> Ok, so there is the updated version of the Tinkerbell Oliver+S dress.  I do think that the pockets helped.



Don't hate me for telling you this after the fact but I think that it really needs another fabric to break up the pattern a bit. Perhaps next time you make the dress I would use a different fabric for the yoke of the dress and then use that same yoke-fabric for the pockets and possibly even a contrasting band at the bottom. I DO think the pockets helped though and I'm sure she will enjoy wearing it. 

(to be continued)

Sunshine


----------



## mommy2mrb

thanks Sunshine


----------



## smile5sunshine

goteamwood said:


>



what a great deal on the fleece! came out super cute! Congrats on the new serger!



dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I've worked on so far this week:



the butterfly dress is super cute! I had eyed that pattern but didn't jump on that sale quick enough. 



ban26ana said:


> I am a long-time lurker, sporadic poster. I finished my first ever peasant dress! This will be for my 3 year old for BBB on December 30. The whole trip is a surprise, so I couldn't try it on. But it's exactly the length of her night gowns, so I think it will fit.



this came out so cute! I know your little princess will LOVE wearing it on her surprise trip!



VBAndrea said:


> Grrr!  I haven't started on my 8 dog shirts yet and wanted to today, but instead I need to take our 17 year old cat to the vet (I have totally procrastinated since money is so tight, but he's throwing up too much for my taste) and then I want to go grocery shopping before pay day so the lines aren't too long (only the military folks may understand that one).
> 
> And then dd wants a Germany outfit for her Christmas show -- does anyone know where I can get an applique for the flag?  It would be easy to do by hand since it's stripes, but I'm not sure what thread colors to use where the black meets the red and the red meets the gold.  I think Heather's Mickey heads would be too whimsical for this.



Hi! I hope your kitty is doing better and that you've made some progress on those 8 birthday shirts! 



disneychic2 said:


> The little guy I made that shirt for spent Sunday evening in the ER. He leaned on the glass fireplace and ended up with second degree burns on both hands! He's 3. My daughter was applying lotion after his bath and he just randomly leaned on the glass. She had to take him yesterday to the children's burn unit in DC where they broke the blisters and medicated them and wrapped them again. The wraps have to stay on a week, but they were able to leave his thumbs and fingers out enough that he can use them. Never a dull moment!



Oh no! Praying his hands heal quickly!



ladybug0506 said:


> I am sure that this has been asked 100 times but I can't seem to find an answer and thought maybe someone here could help.  We are taking DS2 to Disney next week and my quilter MIL has agreed to make him a signature quilt as a keepsake of his first visit.  I have read that the characters have an easier time signing with a fatter pen.  The first pen we tried was one of the micron pens but it is just so skinny.  We have also considered a sharpie but I don't want the ink to run.  Has anyone made a quilt like this and found a marker that not only shows up but is permanent and easy for the characters to sign with?  Thank you so much for your help - I really, really appreciate it!



In addition to using fabric markers and freezer paper on the back to stabilize the pre-cut squares, I remember that Nini also suggested using MASKING tape to tape off your seam allowances, otherwise some of the characters might use the entire square to sign and then when you go to sew them together some parts of the signatures will be cut off/hidden in the seam allowances. 




hey_jude said:


> Just wanted to share a Muppet themed dress I made for a United Way silent auction at work as well as chime in with answers on some of the questions on design sizes and thread and applique fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are all 4x4 designs on a size 4 Simply Sweet done with a variety of fabrics - Big Bird is a knit, Grover's nose is furry and the rest are cotton or cotton/poly blends.   The thread is both Coates and Gutermann (because that's what the Fabricland closest to me sells).
> 
> Judy



that dress is just darling! Great job!



disneychic2 said:


> Well, our kids and their families are back home now after a wonderful TG together. I did get a chance to have my DGD try on her Chirstmas outfit and she loved it! She didn't want to take it off and wore it all day on Thanksgiving. On the opposite side of the spectrum, my DGS wouldn't even try his shirt on! I was hoping to see how this one fit since I have material to make him a couple more for Christmas gifts, but he wanted nothing to do with it! Oh well. Here are a few pics:



Glad your granddaughter liked her skirt set so much. It's cute so I can see why! And I LOVED the Christmas Mater shirt. Hopefully your DGS will warm up to it!


Well, I'm giddy because I actually get to go fabric shopping tomorrow and start on my friend's dresses for her trip! They will be leaving the day after Christmas but I have to be done by the 15th since that's when DH gets off of work and we head out to start our Christmas travels. She only wants 5 dresses, so I SHOULD have enough time (if I don't procrastinate too much!). 

Sunshine


----------



## Disney52303

We are loving Boardwalk!!!


----------



## ban26ana

I can't get the quoting down, but everyone's creations are fabulous!!!

QUESTION: I am making 2 patchwork twirl skirts (Carla C's pattern) for my daughters.  I wanted to start working on them today at work.  (I'm extremely lucky that I have down-time and can do whatever I want.)  But I forgot to wash the fabric.  If I cut the pieces without washing, is it going to be a big deal?  Or should I just suck it up and wait?


----------



## cogero

ban26ana said:


> I can't get the quoting down, but everyone's creations are fabulous!!!
> 
> QUESTION: I am making 2 patchwork twirl skirts (Carla C's pattern) for my daughters.  I wanted to start working on them today at work.  (I'm extremely lucky that I have down-time and can do whatever I want.)  But I forgot to wash the fabric.  If I cut the pieces without washing, is it going to be a big deal?  Or should I just suck it up and wait?




I would wait to wash for a patchwork twirl but I wash everything as soon as it comes in the door so I am always ready to start something.


----------



## ban26ana

Thanks.  I hid it in my car, because it's all for a surprise trip.  And the outfits are going to be from Santa.  Oh well, I'll wash it tonight.


----------



## PurpleEars

smile5sunshine said:


> Well, I'm giddy because I actually get to go fabric shopping tomorrow and start on my friend's dresses for her trip! They will be leaving the day after Christmas but I have to be done by the 15th since that's when DH gets off of work and we head out to start our Christmas travels. She only wants 5 dresses, so I SHOULD have enough time (if I don't procrastinate too much!).
> 
> Sunshine



It sounds like you have a few fun projects for the next couple of weeks! Please share the pictures when you are done!



Disney52303 said:


> We are loving Boardwalk!!!



I am glad that you are having a great time. Thanks for sharing the picture of the outfits in action! Your models are so cute!



ban26ana said:


> QUESTION: I am making 2 patchwork twirl skirts (Carla C's pattern) for my daughters.  I wanted to start working on them today at work.  (I'm extremely lucky that I have down-time and can do whatever I want.)  But I forgot to wash the fabric.  If I cut the pieces without washing, is it going to be a big deal?  Or should I just suck it up and wait?



I honestly haven't found it to be a big deal if I don't prewash the fabric. I don't always remember to prewash all my fabric so I often ended up with some prewashed pieces and unwashed pieces in my patchwork twirls. It has never caused me any problems. I do wash my creations before I mail them though.


----------



## ivey_family

Disney52303 said:
			
		

> We are loving Boardwalk!!!



That was YOU at AK today!  I saw your Rosetta bag and Chase's shirt, but my boys were being so crazy, I didn't have a chance to strike up a conversation.  Hope you all have a great trip!


----------



## phins_jazy

5 shirts done this evening! Yeah! I do remember how to use my embroidery machine.  pics tomorrow when I hopefully get another 5 done.


----------



## SallyfromDE

ban26ana said:


> I can't get the quoting down, but everyone's creations are fabulous!!!
> 
> QUESTION: I am making 2 patchwork twirl skirts (Carla C's pattern) for my daughters.  I wanted to start working on them today at work.  (I'm extremely lucky that I have down-time and can do whatever I want.)  But I forgot to wash the fabric.  If I cut the pieces without washing, is it going to be a big deal?  Or should I just suck it up and wait?



I very rarely pre wash anything and never really had a problem.


----------



## dianemom2

I wanted to come on and update everybody what's going on with my husband.  He had his biopsy on Friday morning.  It was quite early and we were home by around 10:00.  By 11:30, we'd already had a call from DH's surgeon moving up the surgery by 2 weeks.  We haven't been told the results of the biopsy but are quite scared that they are something very bad.  The various doctors have mentioned a concern about the possibility of this being a very rare and deadly form of thyroid cancer so am  I very anxious to find out the biopsy results.  Not knowing one way or the other is very hard.  No matter what it is, my DH will be having surgery very early on Tuesday morning.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

dianemom2 said:
			
		

> I wanted to come on and update everybody what's going on with my husband.  He had his biopsy on Friday morning.  It was quite early and we were home by around 10:00.  By 11:30, we'd already had a call from DH's surgeon moving up the surgery by 2 weeks.  We haven't been told the results of the biopsy but are quite scared that they are something very bad.  The various doctors have mentioned a concern about the possibility of this being a very rare and deadly form of thyroid cancer so am  I very anxious to find out the biopsy results.  Not knowing one way or the other is very hard.  No matter what it is, my DH will be having surgery very early on Tuesday morning.



So sorry to hear this, its very nerve wracking not knowing. I will keep you guys in my thoughts and prayers. 

Sorry, I haven't posted. I get so far behind and then need my computer to catch up, which ends up taking eternity. I have loved so many things that have been posted. I will try to do better.


----------



## PurpleEars

phins_jazy said:


> 5 shirts done this evening! Yeah! I do remember how to use my embroidery machine.  pics tomorrow when I hopefully get another 5 done.



Great! I can't wait to see the pictures!



dianemom2 said:


> I wanted to come on and update everybody what's going on with my husband.  He had his biopsy on Friday morning.  It was quite early and we were home by around 10:00.  By 11:30, we'd already had a call from DH's surgeon moving up the surgery by 2 weeks.  We haven't been told the results of the biopsy but are quite scared that they are something very bad.  The various doctors have mentioned a concern about the possibility of this being a very rare and deadly form of thyroid cancer so am  I very anxious to find out the biopsy results.  Not knowing one way or the other is very hard.  No matter what it is, my DH will be having surgery very early on Tuesday morning.



This sounds very scary and the waiting must not be easy. I will be praying for your family, especially on Tuesday morning. I hope it is something benign.


----------



## VBAndrea

I've been absent for a couple of days and don't have time to properly quote all the gorgeous work, but I did want to post after reading about Diane's dh....

DIANE:  I am keeping your dh and family in my thoughts and prayers.  If it is a bad cancer I hope the surgery gets everything and I truly wish your dh great success with the surgery and a pain free and speedy recovery.    Please know I am thinking of you.


----------



## ashleyasiegel

Hi Everyone,

First time posting here in this thread as I don't know how to sew.  Anyways I bought some of that disney fabric that you can make super quick sun dresses where its smocked/elastic on top.  I got them sewn together for the dress but I would like to add some ties on each shoulder to help it stay up a little better.  What should I buy to make those ties?  I hope you know what I am talking about.

Thanks for any help that you can offer me 
Ashley


----------



## livndisney

ashleyasiegel said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> First time posting here in this thread as I don't know how to sew.  Anyways I bought some of that disney fabric that you can make super quick sun dresses where its smocked/elastic on top.  I got them sewn together for the dress but I would like to add some ties on each shoulder to help it stay up a little better.  What should I buy to make those ties?  I hope you know what I am talking about.
> 
> Thanks for any help that you can offer me
> Ashley



Most people use ribbon. You can use grosgrain or satin ribbon. (Satin seems to come untied a little more often) You can knot one end and stitch the other to the dress.


----------



## phins_jazy

I promised pics....here ya go! Still have 11 more shirts, and two hoodies to go.


----------



## RMAMom

dianemom2 said:


> I wanted to come on and update everybody what's going on with my husband.  He had his biopsy on Friday morning.  It was quite early and we were home by around 10:00.  By 11:30, we'd already had a call from DH's surgeon moving up the surgery by 2 weeks.  We haven't been told the results of the biopsy but are quite scared that they are something very bad.  The various doctors have mentioned a concern about the possibility of this being a very rare and deadly form of thyroid cancer so am  I very anxious to find out the biopsy results.  Not knowing one way or the other is very hard.  No matter what it is, my DH will be having surgery very early on Tuesday morning.



Please know you and your DH are in our thought and prayers. I can't imagine how scary this must be for both of you, I'm so sorry your going through it and will pray that the surgery is successful and recovery is swift.



ashleyasiegel said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> First time posting here in this thread as I don't know how to sew.  Anyways I bought some of that disney fabric that you can make super quick sun dresses where its smocked/elastic on top.  I got them sewn together for the dress but I would like to add some ties on each shoulder to help it stay up a little better.  What should I buy to make those ties?  I hope you know what I am talking about.
> 
> Thanks for any help that you can offer me
> Ashley



I used a matching ribbon, attached it in the center from (wrong side) and tied it around the neck.

*Misty* ~ Your shirts look great!


----------



## PrincessMickey

ivey_family said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We're still here at WDW, but the room wifi is so bad I haven't been able to upload anymore pictures.  I'll have a bunch to share after we're home.
> 
> We didn't have time for pictures or to chat, but I briefly got to meet THE Heather Sue today!  We're at the same park tomorrow too, so hoping to have more time to chat!
> 
> Off to do laundry.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



How fun to be able to meet Heather!



phins_jazy said:


> My hoodies i have been working on.....



Looks great!



pyrxtc said:


>



Love everything you made. I especially love the last one with the piping and ties!



Disney52303 said:


> We are loving Boardwalk!!!



Looks great, have a fun trip!!



dianemom2 said:


> I wanted to come on and update everybody what's going on with my husband.  He had his biopsy on Friday morning.  It was quite early and we were home by around 10:00.  By 11:30, we'd already had a call from DH's surgeon moving up the surgery by 2 weeks.  We haven't been told the results of the biopsy but are quite scared that they are something very bad.  The various doctors have mentioned a concern about the possibility of this being a very rare and deadly form of thyroid cancer so am  I very anxious to find out the biopsy results.  Not knowing one way or the other is very hard.  No matter what it is, my DH will be having surgery very early on Tuesday morning.



I will definately be praying for both of you on Tuesday. Hopefully this will bring answers to you sooner as well as relief after the surgery is completed.



ashleyasiegel said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> First time posting here in this thread as I don't know how to sew.  Anyways I bought some of that disney fabric that you can make super quick sun dresses where its smocked/elastic on top.  I got them sewn together for the dress but I would like to add some ties on each shoulder to help it stay up a little better.  What should I buy to make those ties?  I hope you know what I am talking about.
> 
> Thanks for any help that you can offer me
> Ashley



Welcome. I was going to suggest ribbon as well. Do you have a sewing machine or would you be doing this by hand? If you have a sewing machine this would be a great start for you to learn how to sew!



phins_jazy said:


> I promised pics....here ya go! Still have 11 more shirts, and two hoodies to go.



Great job. I love the scarf and the Christmas shirts!!


----------



## ban26ana

dianemom2 said:


> I wanted to come on and update everybody what's going on with my husband.  He had his biopsy on Friday morning.  It was quite early and we were home by around 10:00.  By 11:30, we'd already had a call from DH's surgeon moving up the surgery by 2 weeks.  We haven't been told the results of the biopsy but are quite scared that they are something very bad.  The various doctors have mentioned a concern about the possibility of this being a very rare and deadly form of thyroid cancer so am  I very anxious to find out the biopsy results.  Not knowing one way or the other is very hard.  No matter what it is, my DH will be having surgery very early on Tuesday morning.



That's so scary.  You and your husband will be in my prayers.



phins_jazy said:


> I promised pics....here ya go! Still have 11 more shirts, and two hoodies to go.



I LOVE the Christmas shirts!


----------



## love to stitch

dianemom2 said:


> I wanted to come on and update everybody what's going on with my husband.  He had his biopsy on Friday morning.  It was quite early and we were home by around 10:00.  By 11:30, we'd already had a call from DH's surgeon moving up the surgery by 2 weeks.  We haven't been told the results of the biopsy but are quite scared that they are something very bad.  The various doctors have mentioned a concern about the possibility of this being a very rare and deadly form of thyroid cancer so am  I very anxious to find out the biopsy results.  Not knowing one way or the other is very hard.  No matter what it is, my DH will be having surgery very early on Tuesday morning.



I'm praying for your family.


----------



## DMGeurts

I am so far behind...



goteamwood said:


> I picked up a few remnants of fleece to use with the Carla C Raglan Hoodie pattern I picked up on sale at YMCT the last time they had a sale. I got this Hulk fleece, enough of it to make 3 of the hoodies, one for my 5.5 year old nephew and one for each of my 3 year olds for $6. I also got the dark green, I had the black. For under $10 I got enough fleece to make 3 of these! Win!
> 
> This is the one for my nephew, who is a large kindergartener, modeled by one of my 3 year olds who wears about 3-4 sizes smaller than the nephew, hence the comically large shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern was super easy and went together really fast, I should have no problem whipping up the others in time for Christmas. I always see fleece in the remnant rack and never knew what to do with it, now I will have to keep a lookout, since we do have a fair number of cold months around here.



This is so cute!  I love that you made it with fleece...  There are sooo many cute fleece fabrics out there, and I always want to make something with them.  Great idea!



peachygreen said:


> Thanks - I couldn't remember if I had posted Thanksgiving or not.
> 
> Friday 11/23 - Magic Kingdom again.  I didn't actually make these outfits.  I bought them on Zulily.  I am not thrilled with the quality however as the skirt separated from the yoke halfway through the day and this was the first time she work it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7212 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> And last but not least - Saturday 11/24 at Epcot.  I love these dresses.  I love the elastic casing in the back.  The dress really came together very nicely and they looked so cute in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7297 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> And just to show off the back of the dress
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7295 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7373 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr



I love how all of these turned out.  Such a bummer that the one outfit came apart so quickly.



dianemom2 said:


> 3 t-shirt for my nephew to wear on their trip to Disney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new dress pattern.  It is called the Butterfly dress.   It was a great pattern and I'm planning to make at least a couple more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then this one is the Oliver+S Ice cream dress pattern that I used a couple of weeks ago.  I increased the width of the bottom part of the dress so that it was twirlier.  I think that the dress needs something but I can't figure out what.



Love everything!  I've been thinking of you.  



babynala said:


> cogero said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing a couple things I made in the past few weeks that I haven't shared on this thread and not everyone is on FB or goes to my trip report.
> 
> Monsters Inc Set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vanellope Tee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peri and Tink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasmine and Genie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sad my Art Gallery Poetica fabric is dwindling and I love it for Princesses though I do have a different line I am crushing on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you post these in your PTR?  If so, I missed them.  Love how they all turned out - love the fabric you used for Aladdin!
> 
> 
> 
> goteamwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK - seriously - I need to find this embroidery design and pay someone to embroider a sweatshirt for Alli for our next trip...  She is also an Up! fan and would be TDF for this!  Great job - I just love it!
> 
> 
> 
> mommy2mrb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all!  been MIA from looking at all your beautiful creations for much to long!
> 
> I do have some special news to share, especially with everyone who helped us with our Hugs from Megan blanket project for the Orphanage in Haiti....Megan and I will be going done Jan 4 - 6 for the dedication!!!  we are so blessed to be able to do this and we will be visiting the Hotel Montana and memorial garden as well...it will be a bittersweet trip for us with dealing with our emotions of being where my Jim died and the happiness of the dedication.
> 
> Thank you again to everyone who helped with the blankets, I know they will bring many smiles to the children...unfortunately I don't think we will be able to meet them when we go since they won't be quite ready for them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lisa, I am so glad you are able to take this bittersweet trip...  Please know that you and Megan are in my thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> Disney52303 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test post. Nothing like last minute lol. We leave tomorrow!!! These are for Saturday and I packed our Mickey tye dyes for Sunday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are awesome!  I hope you're having a great time!
> 
> 
> 
> dianemom2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so there is the updated version of the Tinkerbell Oliver+S dress.  I do think that the pockets helped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like the added pockets and I really love the RicRac on this dress.
> 
> I have nothing of my own to share, just trying to catch up.
> 
> D~
Click to expand...


----------



## DMGeurts

ivey_family said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We're still here at WDW, but the room wifi is so bad I haven't been able to upload anymore pictures.  I'll have a bunch to share after we're home.
> 
> We didn't have time for pictures or to chat, but I briefly got to meet THE Heather Sue today!  We're at the same park tomorrow too, so hoping to have more time to chat!
> 
> Off to do laundry.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



How awesome Carrie!  I would love to meet Heather someday.    I hope you have a wonderful rest of your trip.  



phins_jazy said:


> My hoodies i have been working on.....



These hoodies are fabulous!



pyrxtc said:


> So, I guess I should share my shirts I made for myself. pardon the cruddy pics and hopefully I will get better one's once we are there and I actually wear them. Both of these shirts are shown pre-hemmed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the dress I just had to make once the idea popped into my head. i just did a quick rolled hem until Know how long I want it and I am undecided about maybe adding a ruffle to the bottom. I will be making a cape to match with red lining and a sparkly light pink outside and another (for the copy of this dress I will make wiht slight changes) with red polka dots outside. Both will have an MM embroidered on the collar and the pink one will have an applique of Minnie on the back of cape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> detail of the extra I added to the ties and the piping down the front.



I love everything!  What is that pattern you used?  It's super flattering on you.



Disney52303 said:


> We are loving Boardwalk!!!



Adorable!!! 



phins_jazy said:


> I promised pics....here ya go! Still have 11 more shirts, and two hoodies to go.



You are just cruising along - I can't believe all the great items you are making!  

D~  <---- Still nothing of my own to share (I've been on vacation...)


----------



## MisKaren1

Hi! I'm totally a lurker, but thought of the Disboutiquers when I saw this Amazon lightning deal:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004RDH7Y8?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## goteamwood

DMGeurts said:


> I am so far behind...
> 
> 
> 
> This is so cute!  I love that you made it with fleece...  There are sooo many cute fleece fabrics out there, and I always want to make something with them.  Great idea!
> 
> 
> OK - seriously - I need to find this embroidery design and pay someone to embroider a sweatshirt for Alli for our next trip...  She is also an Up! fan and would be TDF for this!  Great job - I just love it!
> 
> 
> D~



Now that I have figured out how easy that hoodie pattern is I have picked up a ton more fleece on remnants, since kids are small usually a yard or less works. I only have to attach hoods to 4 more I have made in the past couple days. Two are for my kids playmates who have a birthday saturday. My kids have a playgroup with 6 other sets of twins, and of the 7 sets, 5 have birthdays in november and december, so in addition to Christmas, I am making a ton of twin gifts. 

The UP embroidery came from Heather Sue, she also has the Wilderness Explorer logo. I made the sweatshirt for a friend for her birthday, she wore it when we were in WDW last month and got a ton of comments on it. I lucked out and found the purple hoodie on clearance at Target, so I don't know how easy purple would be to find, but PM me and I would be happy to help you out. I already have the files.

Hoping to get the tree up and the house decorated today, also fit in grocery shopping and sewing. We have a twin day birthday party tomorrow in addition to the one saturday. Lots to do!


----------



## aboveH20

dianemom2 said:


> I wanted to come on and update everybody what's going on with my husband.  He had his biopsy on Friday morning.  It was quite early and we were home by around 10:00.  By 11:30, we'd already had a call from DH's surgeon moving up the surgery by 2 weeks.  We haven't been told the results of the biopsy but are quite scared that they are something very bad.  The various doctors have mentioned a concern about the possibility of this being a very rare and deadly form of thyroid cancer so am  I very anxious to find out the biopsy results.  Not knowing one way or the other is very hard.  No matter what it is, my DH will be having surgery very early on Tuesday morning.



Diane,

I'm sure you won't be spending much time here (unless it's a needed diversion) but I wanted to let you know that your husband, you, your family, and his medical team are in my thoughts and prayers.

You're so right about the 'not knowing' being the hardest part.

Shalom,
Cheryl


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

aboveH20 said:
			
		

> Diane,
> 
> I'm sure you won't be spending much time here (unless it's a needed diversion) but I wanted to let you know that your husband, you, your family, and his medical team are in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> You're so right about the 'not knowing' being the hardest part.
> 
> Shalom,
> Cheryl



I am still new here but your also in my prayers

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## sewmess

cogero said:


> I would wait to wash for a patchwork twirl but I wash everything as soon as it comes in the door so I am always ready to start something.


Me too - straight from the shopping bags/shipping boxes into the washer.  I have nightmares about something shrinking weird.



phins_jazy said:


> I promised pics....here ya go! Still have 11 more shirts, and two hoodies to go.



The shirts are great, but I have to ask...the houndstooth - Alabama fan?  I live in Alabama and that's all I think when I see any houndstooth anything.

Dianemom2 - prayers for strength for your family and that the worst part of the whole experience will be the not knowing.


----------



## PurpleEars

ashleyasiegel said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> First time posting here in this thread as I don't know how to sew.  Anyways I bought some of that disney fabric that you can make super quick sun dresses where its smocked/elastic on top.  I got them sewn together for the dress but I would like to add some ties on each shoulder to help it stay up a little better.  What should I buy to make those ties?  I hope you know what I am talking about.
> 
> Thanks for any help that you can offer me
> Ashley



I would suggest using grosgrain ribbon as they don't fray as easily as some other materials.



phins_jazy said:


> I promised pics....here ya go! Still have 11 more shirts, and two hoodies to go.



Looks like you have been busy! I really like how those scraves turned out!



goteamwood said:


> Now that I have figured out how easy that hoodie pattern is I have picked up a ton more fleece on remnants, since kids are small usually a yard or less works. I only have to attach hoods to 4 more I have made in the past couple days. Two are for my kids playmates who have a birthday saturday. My kids have a playgroup with 6 other sets of twins, and of the 7 sets, 5 have birthdays in november and december, so in addition to Christmas, I am making a ton of twin gifts.
> 
> Hoping to get the tree up and the house decorated today, also fit in grocery shopping and sewing. We have a twin day birthday party tomorrow in addition to the one saturday. Lots to do!



5 sets of twins' birthday gifts adds up in a hurry! I am sure that will keep you busy for a while. I hope you were able to decorate and finish grocery shopping today.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!! I love seeing all the holiday cheer come out in those adorable outfits!!!

Well, last week instead of going to Disney, I had my gallbladder out on Friday. Woo hoo....no comparison to Disney. But its over and hopefully my body will be better than new. Right now I have lots and lots of nausea, which is discouraging, because that is one of my pre surgery symptoms!!! I also hope they will recommend a nutritionist for me as I am truely afraid to eat!! I've lost a ton of weight and want to keep it off too!!! I have a gurgly cough now, and it hurts to cough so I squeeze a stuffed animal and try not to cough so it doesnt hurt!! lol...

I have been getting some questions about how my cousin Steve is - thank you for keeping him in your prayers. He got a gtube on Thursday, and was discharged from the hospital at noon today - went straight to the radiologist who put on his radiation tattoos and that will start on Monday. He meets with the oncologist on Wednesday....whew!!! This is moving fast, but we are encouraged that his surgeon at HUP in Philly does this surgery (his will be in Feb or march) 80-100 times/year!!!! the norm for most places is 3x/year!!

QUestion - someone was super busy, and unable to do the eye spy bags for Shawn Broolkyn's big give - would anyone be able to fill in for her? Would also love some tie dye shirts as they are one of mom's favorite things!!!

Thanks so much, Wendy


----------



## smile5sunshine

Diane: just popping in to let you know that I am praying for your DH's surgery tomorrow and the recovery that follows. I am praying that you get some answers and a plan. We are all thinking of you and will be there with you in spirit! HUGS!

Sunshine


----------



## smile5sunshine

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!! I love seeing all the holiday cheer come out in those adorable outfits!!!
> 
> Well, last week instead of going to Disney, I had my gallbladder out on Friday. Woo hoo....no comparison to Disney. But its over and hopefully my body will be better than new. Right now I have lots and lots of nausea, which is discouraging, because that is one of my pre surgery symptoms!!! I also hope they will recommend a nutritionist for me as I am truely afraid to eat!! I've lost a ton of weight and want to keep it off too!!! I have a gurgly cough now, and it hurts to cough so I squeeze a stuffed animal and try not to cough so it doesnt hurt!! lol...
> 
> I have been getting some questions about how my cousin Steve is - thank you for keeping him in your prayers. He got a gtube on Thursday, and was discharged from the hospital at noon today - went straight to the radiologist who put on his radiation tattoos and that will start on Monday. He meets with the oncologist on Wednesday....whew!!! This is moving fast, but we are encouraged that his surgeon at HUP in Philly does this surgery (his will be in Feb or march) 80-100 times/year!!!! the norm for most places is 3x/year!!
> 
> QUestion - someone was super busy, and unable to do the eye spy bags for Shawn Broolkyn's big give - would anyone be able to fill in for her? Would also love some tie dye shirts as they are one of mom's favorite things!!!
> 
> Thanks so much, Wendy



Wendy, I responded over on the Big Give site. I'm willing to have a go at the eye spy bags. Thanks!

Sunshine


----------



## DMGeurts

goteamwood said:


> Now that I have figured out how easy that hoodie pattern is I have picked up a ton more fleece on remnants, since kids are small usually a yard or less works. I only have to attach hoods to 4 more I have made in the past couple days. Two are for my kids playmates who have a birthday saturday. My kids have a playgroup with 6 other sets of twins, and of the 7 sets, 5 have birthdays in november and december, so in addition to Christmas, I am making a ton of twin gifts.
> 
> The UP embroidery came from Heather Sue, she also has the Wilderness Explorer logo. I made the sweatshirt for a friend for her birthday, she wore it when we were in WDW last month and got a ton of comments on it. I lucked out and found the purple hoodie on clearance at Target, so I don't know how easy purple would be to find, but PM me and I would be happy to help you out. I already have the files.
> 
> Hoping to get the tree up and the house decorated today, also fit in grocery shopping and sewing. We have a twin day birthday party tomorrow in addition to the one saturday. Lots to do!



Awesome!  I will PM you after the holidays!  Thanks so much!  



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!! I love seeing all the holiday cheer come out in those adorable outfits!!!
> 
> Well, last week instead of going to Disney, I had my gallbladder out on Friday. Woo hoo....no comparison to Disney. But its over and hopefully my body will be better than new. Right now I have lots and lots of nausea, which is discouraging, because that is one of my pre surgery symptoms!!! I also hope they will recommend a nutritionist for me as I am truely afraid to eat!! I've lost a ton of weight and want to keep it off too!!! I have a gurgly cough now, and it hurts to cough so I squeeze a stuffed animal and try not to cough so it doesnt hurt!! lol...
> 
> I have been getting some questions about how my cousin Steve is - thank you for keeping him in your prayers. He got a gtube on Thursday, and was discharged from the hospital at noon today - went straight to the radiologist who put on his radiation tattoos and that will start on Monday. He meets with the oncologist on Wednesday....whew!!! This is moving fast, but we are encouraged that his surgeon at HUP in Philly does this surgery (his will be in Feb or march) 80-100 times/year!!!! the norm for most places is 3x/year!!
> 
> QUestion - someone was super busy, and unable to do the eye spy bags for Shawn Broolkyn's big give - would anyone be able to fill in for her? Would also love some tie dye shirts as they are one of mom's favorite things!!!
> 
> Thanks so much, Wendy



Awww...  Wendy...  I am glad to see your update - I hope you continue to feel better.

And thanks for the update on Steve.  Did you receive your package I sent?  I have not tracked it at all.

Sorry I don't any time for the eye spy bags...  I am booked so solid that my head is spinning!

D~


----------



## PrincessMickey

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!! I love seeing all the holiday cheer come out in those adorable outfits!!!
> 
> Well, last week instead of going to Disney, I had my gallbladder out on Friday. Woo hoo....no comparison to Disney. But its over and hopefully my body will be better than new. Right now I have lots and lots of nausea, which is discouraging, because that is one of my pre surgery symptoms!!! I also hope they will recommend a nutritionist for me as I am truely afraid to eat!! I've lost a ton of weight and want to keep it off too!!! I have a gurgly cough now, and it hurts to cough so I squeeze a stuffed animal and try not to cough so it doesnt hurt!! lol...
> 
> I have been getting some questions about how my cousin Steve is - thank you for keeping him in your prayers. He got a gtube on Thursday, and was discharged from the hospital at noon today - went straight to the radiologist who put on his radiation tattoos and that will start on Monday. He meets with the oncologist on Wednesday....whew!!! This is moving fast, but we are encouraged that his surgeon at HUP in Philly does this surgery (his will be in Feb or march) 80-100 times/year!!!! the norm for most places is 3x/year!!
> 
> QUestion - someone was super busy, and unable to do the eye spy bags for Shawn Broolkyn's big give - would anyone be able to fill in for her? Would also love some tie dye shirts as they are one of mom's favorite things!!!
> 
> Thanks so much, Wendy



Wendy, glad to hear the surgery went well. Sorry you're still having troubles but hopefully you will start feeling better soon.



Diane, thinking and praying for you, your DH and family today.


----------



## ivey_family

Sorry, no time to catch up today.  We're on the road, heading home.  But I just want to let Diane know I've been praying for them this morning!

Regards,
C.

Edit - Just saw on FB that they delayed the surgery but have ruled out the scary, fatal kind of thyroid cancer!  Hooray for some good news!


----------



## dianemom2

I am back with another update.  The last 24 hours has been so crazy that my head is spinning.  Yesterday we got a call around 2 pm telling us that surgery was canceled because further testing was needed.  That had us convinced that Neal had the terrible, terminal thyroid cancer because they typically don't operate on people with that cancer.  It doesn't prolong the patient's life so why cause them additional pain?  Anyhow, they told us that the dr would call us at 5 to explain things.  That was a terrible time while we tried to wait. The dr called at 6 pm to explain that they had ruled out anaplastic thyroid cancer (the terrible thyroid cancer) and needed to do some more testing on the biopsy samples.  We were told we wouldn't hear anything more for another 2 or 3 days.  Well, the doctor just called us about 5 minutes ago and said that the further testing shows that the tumor is a benign hurthle cell neoplasm.  We are beyond relieved and happy!  They will still test everything after surgery just to be absolutely sure.  I want to thank everybody for all their good thoughts and prayers!


----------



## cogero

Diane I am so so happy that you received such good news.


----------



## peachygreen

dianemom2 said:


> I am back with another update.  The last 24 hours has been so crazy that my head is spinning.  Yesterday we got a call around 2 pm telling us that surgery was canceled because further testing was needed.  That had us convinced that Neal had the terrible, terminal thyroid cancer because they typically don't operate on people with that cancer.  It doesn't prolong the patient's life so why cause them additional pain?  Anyhow, they told us that the dr would call us at 5 to explain things.  That was a terrible time while we tried to wait. The dr called at 6 pm to explain that they had ruled out anaplastic thyroid cancer (the terrible thyroid cancer) and needed to do some more testing on the biopsy samples.  We were told we wouldn't hear anything more for another 2 or 3 days.  Well, the doctor just called us about 5 minutes ago and said that the further testing shows that the tumor is a benign hurthle cell neoplasm.  We are beyond relieved and happy!  They will still test everything after surgery just to be absolutely sure.  I want to thank everybody for all their good thoughts and prayers!



that is wonderful news!  I hope the surgery goes smoothly and recovery isn't that difficult.


----------



## PrincessMickey

dianemom2 said:


> I am back with another update.  The last 24 hours has been so crazy that my head is spinning.  Yesterday we got a call around 2 pm telling us that surgery was canceled because further testing was needed.  That had us convinced that Neal had the terrible, terminal thyroid cancer because they typically don't operate on people with that cancer.  It doesn't prolong the patient's life so why cause them additional pain?  Anyhow, they told us that the dr would call us at 5 to explain things.  That was a terrible time while we tried to wait. The dr called at 6 pm to explain that they had ruled out anaplastic thyroid cancer (the terrible thyroid cancer) and needed to do some more testing on the biopsy samples.  We were told we wouldn't hear anything more for another 2 or 3 days.  Well, the doctor just called us about 5 minutes ago and said that the further testing shows that the tumor is a benign hurthle cell neoplasm.  We are beyond relieved and happy!  They will still test everything after surgery just to be absolutely sure.  I want to thank everybody for all their good thoughts and prayers!




That is excellent news. Let us know when the surgery is scheduled, I will continue to pray the surgery goes well.


----------



## smile5sunshine

Oh Diane! That is WONDERFUL news! HURRAY HURRAY!!! Praying now that he has an easy recovery after the surgery.


So, I tried to sew up a super simple project. I've been needing/wanting some fleece pj pants for me. Made pj pants at least a dozen (or more) times. Easy, right?

yes, easy to SCREW UP! LOL. I'm still scratching my head trying to figure out where I went astray. For some odd reason I managed to get the outseam showing on just ONE leg. And I TRIED to turn them this way and that when sewing and have them match up but never could get it to work.  So every other seam is inside, but then one random seam is exposed on the side. I lucked out that my serger thread happened to match the project. Since they are just pj pants I'll just wear them anyway, so it's not a really big deal but talk about taking your sewing ego down a peg or two! HA!

Sunshine


----------



## goteamwood

dianemom2 said:


> I am back with another update.  The last 24 hours has been so crazy that my head is spinning.  Yesterday we got a call around 2 pm telling us that surgery was canceled because further testing was needed.  That had us convinced that Neal had the terrible, terminal thyroid cancer because they typically don't operate on people with that cancer.  It doesn't prolong the patient's life so why cause them additional pain?  Anyhow, they told us that the dr would call us at 5 to explain things.  That was a terrible time while we tried to wait. The dr called at 6 pm to explain that they had ruled out anaplastic thyroid cancer (the terrible thyroid cancer) and needed to do some more testing on the biopsy samples.  We were told we wouldn't hear anything more for another 2 or 3 days.  Well, the doctor just called us about 5 minutes ago and said that the further testing shows that the tumor is a benign hurthle cell neoplasm.  We are beyond relieved and happy!  They will still test everything after surgery just to be absolutely sure.  I want to thank everybody for all their good thoughts and prayers!



That is really great news! I can't imagine having to wait it out for so long between calls. I hope the surgery goes smoothly and wish for a quick recovery.



smile5sunshine said:


> Oh Diane! That is WONDERFUL news! HURRAY HURRAY!!! Praying now that he has an easy recovery after the surgery.
> 
> 
> So, I tried to sew up a super simple project. I've been needing/wanting some fleece pj pants for me. Made pj pants at least a dozen (or more) times. Easy, right?
> 
> yes, easy to SCREW UP! LOL. I'm still scratching my head trying to figure out where I went astray. For some odd reason I managed to get the outseam showing on just ONE leg. And I TRIED to turn them this way and that when sewing and have them match up but never could get it to work.  So every other seam is inside, but then one random seam is exposed on the side. I lucked out that my serger thread happened to match the project. Since they are just pj pants I'll just wear them anyway, so it's not a really big deal but talk about taking your sewing ego down a peg or two! HA!
> 
> Sunshine



Whenever I think something is easy I end up screwing it up worse than ever. So frustrating. I would totally wear the messed up seamed pants. Remember my 3rd time wasn't the charm stupid safari Minnie shirt? Yeah, I wear that. What a mess that thing was. I did salvage it by doing another minnie on felt and sewing it over the least-screwed up one, which worked for photos, and might have stopped a bullet it was so thick!


----------



## PurpleEars

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!! I love seeing all the holiday cheer come out in those adorable outfits!!!
> 
> Well, last week instead of going to Disney, I had my gallbladder out on Friday. Woo hoo....no comparison to Disney. But its over and hopefully my body will be better than new. Right now I have lots and lots of nausea, which is discouraging, because that is one of my pre surgery symptoms!!! I also hope they will recommend a nutritionist for me as I am truely afraid to eat!! I've lost a ton of weight and want to keep it off too!!! I have a gurgly cough now, and it hurts to cough so I squeeze a stuffed animal and try not to cough so it doesnt hurt!! lol...
> 
> I have been getting some questions about how my cousin Steve is - thank you for keeping him in your prayers. He got a gtube on Thursday, and was discharged from the hospital at noon today - went straight to the radiologist who put on his radiation tattoos and that will start on Monday. He meets with the oncologist on Wednesday....whew!!! This is moving fast, but we are encouraged that his surgeon at HUP in Philly does this surgery (his will be in Feb or march) 80-100 times/year!!!! the norm for most places is 3x/year!!
> 
> QUestion - someone was super busy, and unable to do the eye spy bags for Shawn Broolkyn's big give - would anyone be able to fill in for her? Would also love some tie dye shirts as they are one of mom's favorite things!!!
> 
> Thanks so much, Wendy



I hope you will continue to feel better Wendy. I hope the nausea will go away quickly and maybe you can plan a trip to Disney World when you feel better! I hope you can get a nutritionist to help you with your dietary needs.

Thank you for the update on Steve. It sounds like he will be in good hands for the surgery. Please know that his family is in my prayers.



dianemom2 said:


> I am back with another update.  The last 24 hours has been so crazy that my head is spinning.  Yesterday we got a call around 2 pm telling us that surgery was canceled because further testing was needed.  That had us convinced that Neal had the terrible, terminal thyroid cancer because they typically don't operate on people with that cancer.  It doesn't prolong the patient's life so why cause them additional pain?  Anyhow, they told us that the dr would call us at 5 to explain things.  That was a terrible time while we tried to wait. The dr called at 6 pm to explain that they had ruled out anaplastic thyroid cancer (the terrible thyroid cancer) and needed to do some more testing on the biopsy samples.  We were told we wouldn't hear anything more for another 2 or 3 days.  Well, the doctor just called us about 5 minutes ago and said that the further testing shows that the tumor is a benign hurthle cell neoplasm.  We are beyond relieved and happy!  They will still test everything after surgery just to be absolutely sure.  I want to thank everybody for all their good thoughts and prayers!



Thank you for the update Diane. I am sure it was a very stressful time for all of you. I am relieved to hear that it is benign. I hope your husband will have a speedy recovery after his surgery and the final tests come back clear.



smile5sunshine said:


> So, I tried to sew up a super simple project. I've been needing/wanting some fleece pj pants for me. Made pj pants at least a dozen (or more) times. Easy, right?
> 
> yes, easy to SCREW UP! LOL. I'm still scratching my head trying to figure out where I went astray. For some odd reason I managed to get the outseam showing on just ONE leg. And I TRIED to turn them this way and that when sewing and have them match up but never could get it to work.  So every other seam is inside, but then one random seam is exposed on the side. I lucked out that my serger thread happened to match the project. Since they are just pj pants I'll just wear them anyway, so it's not a really big deal but talk about taking your sewing ego down a peg or two! HA!
> 
> Sunshine



Well, you can always call that seam a design feature! In some ways it is comforting to know that I am not the only one who does goofy things like that.


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> I am back with another update.  The last 24 hours has been so crazy that my head is spinning.  Yesterday we got a call around 2 pm telling us that surgery was canceled because further testing was needed.  That had us convinced that Neal had the terrible, terminal thyroid cancer because they typically don't operate on people with that cancer.  It doesn't prolong the patient's life so why cause them additional pain?  Anyhow, they told us that the dr would call us at 5 to explain things.  That was a terrible time while we tried to wait. The dr called at 6 pm to explain that they had ruled out anaplastic thyroid cancer (the terrible thyroid cancer) and needed to do some more testing on the biopsy samples.  We were told we wouldn't hear anything more for another 2 or 3 days.  Well, the doctor just called us about 5 minutes ago and said that the further testing shows that the tumor is a benign hurthle cell neoplasm.  We are beyond relieved and happy!  They will still test everything after surgery just to be absolutely sure.  I want to thank everybody for all their good thoughts and prayers!


I am so relieved to hear the tumor is benign.  I know you, yourself, have been through an ordeal with cancer and I so hated to see you have to go through it again with your dh.  I am beyond elated for your dh and family .


----------



## love to stitch

dianemom2 said:


> I am back with another update.  The last 24 hours has been so crazy that my head is spinning.  Yesterday we got a call around 2 pm telling us that surgery was canceled because further testing was needed.  That had us convinced that Neal had the terrible, terminal thyroid cancer because they typically don't operate on people with that cancer.  It doesn't prolong the patient's life so why cause them additional pain?  Anyhow, they told us that the dr would call us at 5 to explain things.  That was a terrible time while we tried to wait. The dr called at 6 pm to explain that they had ruled out anaplastic thyroid cancer (the terrible thyroid cancer) and needed to do some more testing on the biopsy samples.  We were told we wouldn't hear anything more for another 2 or 3 days.  Well, the doctor just called us about 5 minutes ago and said that the further testing shows that the tumor is a benign hurthle cell neoplasm.  We are beyond relieved and happy!  They will still test everything after surgery just to be absolutely sure.  I want to thank everybody for all their good thoughts and prayers!



That is good news. I'll be praying for the surgery to go well.


----------



## dianemom2

Thanks everybody!  The surgery has been re-scheduled for a week from tomorrow.  I am anxious to get past it and have my husband back to his old self.  I'm hoping to do some sewing today.  I need the creative outlet!

BTW, I got my scrap box from the Fat Quarter Shop.  It had some nice pieces of fabric in it.  Most things were 1/4 to 1/2 yard pieces.  There were a few larger pieces and several very small pieces.  Now I will have to figure out what to do with the pieces.  I love a challenge like that!

Also, I don't know if any of your kids are American Girl fans or not.  There is a special offer today only on Marie Grace and Cecile plus the canopy bed.  You can get each doll and the bed for $50 apiece.  That is something like 60% off.  You have to use this link:
http://store.americangirl.com/agshop/html/thumbnail/id/1798/uid/950

And put in the code JILLOFFER when you check out.


----------



## Restrasz

Dianne,I'm so glad the news on your hubby is good! Now just to get past the surgery and on to the recovery!
Enjoy your sewing! My prayers are with you!

Wendy,hope you feel better soon and are quickly back to your "old" self!


----------



## goteamwood

dianemom2 said:


> Thanks everybody!  The surgery has been re-scheduled for a week from tomorrow.  I am anxious to get past it and have my husband back to his old self.  I'm hoping to do some sewing today.  I need the creative outlet!
> 
> BTW, I got my scrap box from the Fat Quarter Shop.  It had some nice pieces of fabric in it.  Most things were 1/4 to 1/2 yard pieces.  There were a few larger pieces and several very small pieces.  Now I will have to figure out what to do with the pieces.  I love a challenge like that!
> 
> Also, I don't know if any of your kids are American Girl fans or not.  There is a special offer today only on Marie Grace and Cecile plus the canopy bed.  You can get each doll and the bed for $50 apiece.  That is something like 60% off.  You have to use this link:
> http://store.americangirl.com/agshop/html/thumbnail/id/1798/uid/950
> 
> And put in the code JILLOFFER when you check out.



I hope you're able to get some cool stuff done with the scrap box. I ordered one too. Can't beat 25% off for black friday or cyber monday (I don't remember) but I got lots of great stuff too. I had ordered a box once before and built up a great stash. I am shocked how much fabric was in there. I have lots of ideas, ut no time to do them!


----------



## RMAMom

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!! I love seeing all the holiday cheer come out in those adorable outfits!!!
> 
> Well, last week instead of going to Disney, I had my gallbladder out on Friday. Woo hoo....no comparison to Disney. But its over and hopefully my body will be better than new. Right now I have lots and lots of nausea, which is discouraging, because that is one of my pre surgery symptoms!!! I also hope they will recommend a nutritionist for me as I am truely afraid to eat!! I've lost a ton of weight and want to keep it off too!!! I have a gurgly cough now, and it hurts to cough so I squeeze a stuffed animal and try not to cough so it doesnt hurt!! lol...
> 
> I have been getting some questions about how my cousin Steve is - thank you for keeping him in your prayers. He got a gtube on Thursday, and was discharged from the hospital at noon today - went straight to the radiologist who put on his radiation tattoos and that will start on Monday. He meets with the oncologist on Wednesday....whew!!! This is moving fast, but we are encouraged that his surgeon at HUP in Philly does this surgery (his will be in Feb or march) 80-100 times/year!!!! the norm for most places is 3x/year!!
> 
> QUestion - someone was super busy, and unable to do the eye spy bags for Shawn Broolkyn's big give - would anyone be able to fill in for her? Would also love some tie dye shirts as they are one of mom's favorite things!!!
> 
> Thanks so much, Wendy



I am glad your surgery went well, prayers for a speedy recovery and if you want to continue on the road to weight loss check out myfitnesspal.com  Its free and has helped me tremendously! 



dianemom2 said:


> I am back with another update.  The last 24 hours has been so crazy that my head is spinning.  Yesterday we got a call around 2 pm telling us that surgery was canceled because further testing was needed.  That had us convinced that Neal had the terrible, terminal thyroid cancer because they typically don't operate on people with that cancer.  It doesn't prolong the patient's life so why cause them additional pain?  Anyhow, they told us that the dr would call us at 5 to explain things.  That was a terrible time while we tried to wait. The dr called at 6 pm to explain that they had ruled out anaplastic thyroid cancer (the terrible thyroid cancer) and needed to do some more testing on the biopsy samples.  We were told we wouldn't hear anything more for another 2 or 3 days.  Well, the doctor just called us about 5 minutes ago and said that the further testing shows that the tumor is a benign hurthle cell neoplasm.  We are beyond relieved and happy!  They will still test everything after surgery just to be absolutely sure.  I want to thank everybody for all their good thoughts and prayers!



I am so happy for your family, prayers that the surgery is routine and easy for all involved!



smile5sunshine said:


> Oh Diane! That is WONDERFUL news! HURRAY HURRAY!!! Praying now that he has an easy recovery after the surgery.
> 
> 
> So, I tried to sew up a super simple project. I've been needing/wanting some fleece pj pants for me. Made pj pants at least a dozen (or more) times. Easy, right?
> 
> yes, easy to SCREW UP! LOL. I'm still scratching my head trying to figure out where I went astray. For some odd reason I managed to get the outseam showing on just ONE leg. And I TRIED to turn them this way and that when sewing and have them match up but never could get it to work.  So every other seam is inside, but then one random seam is exposed on the side. I lucked out that my serger thread happened to match the project. Since they are just pj pants I'll just wear them anyway, so it's not a really big deal but talk about taking your sewing ego down a peg or two! HA!
> 
> Sunshine



Hahahah! Just when we think we know what we're doing......


----------



## RMAMom

I am happy to say that I finished sewing most of what needs to be mailed.

These are the Christmas jammies that I made for my grandson using easy fits and a bowling shirt. If you remember I lengthened the arm of the easy fits using the bottom part of the raglan pattern. The arms look like two different lengths in that picture but they aren't.






[/IMG]

A matching nightgown for my grandaughter






[/IMG]

I also made outfits for Christmas day.

A bowling shirt for my grandson paired with pants from Target.





[/IMG]

My first Lauren dress for his sister.





[/IMG]

Now I have a set of Christmas  jammies for my grandson that lives closer to home but I'm not sure which pattern to use for him, he is 6 months old. I also have 4 adult aprons, 2 kids aprons and maybe a matching chef hat or two. I also would like to make my Mom a ruffled tree skirt but I can't find any  fabric I like. I may have to table that project for next year when I can buy the fabric earlier so I can have more choices of fabric.


----------



## PrincessMickey

smile5sunshine said:


> So, I tried to sew up a super simple project. I've been needing/wanting some fleece pj pants for me. Made pj pants at least a dozen (or more) times. Easy, right?
> 
> yes, easy to SCREW UP! LOL. I'm still scratching my head trying to figure out where I went astray. For some odd reason I managed to get the outseam showing on just ONE leg. And I TRIED to turn them this way and that when sewing and have them match up but never could get it to work.  So every other seam is inside, but then one random seam is exposed on the side. I lucked out that my serger thread happened to match the project. Since they are just pj pants I'll just wear them anyway, so it's not a really big deal but talk about taking your sewing ego down a peg or two! HA!
> 
> Sunshine



My first pair of jammie pants I made for myself I didn't look close enough at the fabric. It didn't look like it was a one directional fabric so I cut my two pieces in different directions. After I sewed it up I realized it was one direction but the pictures on it were slightly rotated, which is why I thought I could use it both ways. So now I have one leg for me to look at and one leg for everyone else to look at  I still wear them around the house, I'm actually wearing them right now!



RMAMom said:


> I am happy to say that I finished sewing most of what needs to be mailed.
> 
> These are the Christmas jammies that I made for my grandson using easy fits and a bowling shirt. If you remember I lengthened the arm of the easy fits using the bottom part of the raglan pattern. The arms look like two different lengths in that picture but they aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> A matching nightgown for my grandaughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I also made outfits for Christmas day.
> 
> A bowling shirt for my grandson paired with pants from Target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> My first Lauren dress for his sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Now I have a set of Christmas  jammies for my grandson that lives closer to home but I'm not sure which pattern to use for him, he is 6 months old. I also have 4 adult aprons, 2 kids aprons and maybe a matching chef hat or two. I also would like to make my Mom a ruffled tree skirt but I can't find any  fabric I like. I may have to table that project for next year when I can buy the fabric earlier so I can have more choices of fabric.



Nice job! I love how the bowling shirt turned out using long sleeves, I may have to try that sometime. 



Question time...So everything I'm making for the extended family is being sewn. For my step-niece I'm making a purse for her. Well I just found out my neice and nephew will be coming for Christmas, usually I just send gift cards but thought since they are coming here I should add them to the sewing trend. My neice I will just make her a purse too but I'm clueless for my nephew, he's 14. The only thing I can think of to make for him would be to embroider something on a shirt. I don't know what to embroider and my embroidery machine is a Christmas gist from my parents so I would have to beg them to let me open it early, it's sitting under the tree right now calling my name to open it already. So after all that, what would you make for a 14 year old boy???


----------



## aboveH20

Seems like a slew of people are new 770 owners.  Enjoy.

Don't forget to check out the machine's integrated designs.  Like this teddy.






Wendy -- Hope you're feeling better soon.  You've been feeling out of sorts way too long.

Diane -- So glad to hear some good news about your husband.  Let it continue!


----------



## goteamwood

PrincessMickey said:


> Question time...So everything I'm making for the extended family is being sewn. For my step-niece I'm making a purse for her. Well I just found out my neice and nephew will be coming for Christmas, usually I just send gift cards but thought since they are coming here I should add them to the sewing trend. My neice I will just make her a purse too but I'm clueless for my nephew, he's 14. The only thing I can think of to make for him would be to embroider something on a shirt. I don't know what to embroider and my embroidery machine is a Christmas gist from my parents so I would have to beg them to let me open it early, it's sitting under the tree right now calling my name to open it already. So after all that, what would you make for a 14 year old boy???



Maybe like one of those drawstring bags? I got some mesh fabric at Joann fabrics I am going to make swimming bags for my boys, cotton on one side, mesh on the other so it airs out a little. They are handy and I think a 14 year old could use it. Or, a pillowcase or a fleece throw blanket for snuggling up on the couch. 14 is a tough age.


----------



## RMAMom

PrincessMickey said:


> My first pair of jammie pants I made for myself I didn't look close enough at the fabric. It didn't look like it was a one directional fabric so I cut my two pieces in different directions. After I sewed it up I realized it was one direction but the pictures on it were slightly rotated, which is why I thought I could use it both ways. So now I have one leg for me to look at and one leg for everyone else to look at  I still wear them around the house, I'm actually wearing them right now!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job! I love how the bowling shirt turned out using long sleeves, I may have to try that sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> Question time...So everything I'm making for the extended family is being sewn. For my step-niece I'm making a purse for her. Well I just found out my neice and nephew will be coming for Christmas, usually I just send gift cards but thought since they are coming here I should add them to the sewing trend. My neice I will just make her a purse too but I'm clueless for my nephew, he's 14. The only thing I can think of to make for him would be to embroider something on a shirt. I don't know what to embroider and my embroidery machine is a Christmas gist from my parents so I would have to beg them to let me open it early, it's sitting under the tree right now calling my name to open it already. So after all that, what would you make for a 14 year old boy???



Sew him a wallet and put an Itunes gift card in it.


----------



## dianemom2

goteamwood said:


> I hope you're able to get some cool stuff done with the scrap box. I ordered one too. Can't beat 25% off for black friday or cyber monday (I don't remember) but I got lots of great stuff too. I had ordered a box once before and built up a great stash. I am shocked how much fabric was in there. I have lots of ideas, ut no time to do them!


I have so many other projects that I need to finish before I get to the scrap box.  It will probably be summer before I look into it again.  



RMAMom said:


> These are the Christmas jammies that I made for my grandson using easy fits and a bowling shirt. If you remember I lengthened the arm of the easy fits using the bottom part of the raglan pattern. The arms look like two different lengths in that picture but they aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> A matching nightgown for my grandaughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I also made outfits for Christmas day.
> 
> A bowling shirt for my grandson paired with pants from Target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> My first Lauren dress for his sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Everything turned out really cute!  I like the jammies and the nightie.  They look very cozy.  The lengthened sleeves on the bowling shirt look great.  How did you like the Lauren dress pattern?  I haven't bought it yet because I have so many other new dress patterns but I think it is very cute.



PrincessMickey said:


> I'm clueless for my nephew, he's 14. The only thing I can think of to make for him would be to embroider something on a shirt. I don't know what to embroider and my embroidery machine is a Christmas gist from my parents so I would have to beg them to let me open it early, it's sitting under the tree right now calling my name to open it already. So after all that, what would you make for a 14 year old boy???


How about a scarf made out of polar fleece with a pocket in it for an ipod or a cell phone?  I've seen those for boys and they are very cute!  You could also do a travel bag for him.  He is getting to the age where he will need a travel bag for his razor and shaving cream, etc.



aboveH20 said:


> Don't forget to check out the machine's integrated designs.  Like this teddy.


That is a very cute doll outfit!  I never think of the integrated designs on my machine.



RMAMom said:


> Sew him a wallet and put an Itunes gift card in it.


Cute idea!

I just finished both of these today.  I sewed a bowling shirt and a dress for my niece and nephew to wear on our cruise next summer.  Here is the front:





Here is the back:





I increased the size on the bowling shirt so that it would be a size 10.  I think that the width will be right for my nephew but I think it is going to be too long.  I might have to shorten it.


----------



## PurpleEars

dianemom2 said:


> Thanks everybody!  The surgery has been re-scheduled for a week from tomorrow.  I am anxious to get past it and have my husband back to his old self.  I'm hoping to do some sewing today.  I need the creative outlet!



I am glad the surgery is rescheduled in such a short timeframe. I will be praying for a speedy recovery!



RMAMom said:


> I am happy to say that I finished sewing most of what needs to be mailed.
> 
> These are the Christmas jammies that I made for my grandson using easy fits and a bowling shirt. If you remember I lengthened the arm of the easy fits using the bottom part of the raglan pattern. The arms look like two different lengths in that picture but they aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A matching nightgown for my grandaughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made outfits for Christmas day.
> 
> A bowling shirt for my grandson paired with pants from Target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Lauren dress for his sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have a set of Christmas  jammies for my grandson that lives closer to home but I'm not sure which pattern to use for him, he is 6 months old. I also have 4 adult aprons, 2 kids aprons and maybe a matching chef hat or two. I also would like to make my Mom a ruffled tree skirt but I can't find any  fabric I like. I may have to table that project for next year when I can buy the fabric earlier so I can have more choices of fabric.



Looks like you have been busy. The PJ's look so comfy. The shirt and the dress look beautiful. I am sure your grandchildren will like their new clothes.

Maybe you can do a jon-jon for your 6-month old grandson?



PrincessMickey said:


> Question time...So everything I'm making for the extended family is being sewn. For my step-niece I'm making a purse for her. Well I just found out my neice and nephew will be coming for Christmas, usually I just send gift cards but thought since they are coming here I should add them to the sewing trend. My neice I will just make her a purse too but I'm clueless for my nephew, he's 14. The only thing I can think of to make for him would be to embroider something on a shirt. I don't know what to embroider and my embroidery machine is a Christmas gist from my parents so I would have to beg them to let me open it early, it's sitting under the tree right now calling my name to open it already. So after all that, what would you make for a 14 year old boy???



How about a pair of Easy Fits?



aboveH20 said:


> Seems like a slew of people are new 770 owners.  Enjoy.
> 
> Don't forget to check out the machine's integrated designs.  Like this teddy.



That set turned out really cute! Great job!



dianemom2 said:


> I just finished both of these today.  I sewed a bowling shirt and a dress for my niece and nephew to wear on our cruise next summer.  Here is the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I increased the size on the bowling shirt so that it would be a size 10.  I think that the width will be right for my nephew but I think it is going to be too long.  I might have to shorten it.



I really like how you added the embroidery on the front of the bowling shirt. I am sure your niece and nephew will like their new outfits!


----------



## strega7

RMAMom said:


> I am happy to say that I finished sewing most of what needs to be mailed.
> 
> These are the Christmas jammies that I made for my grandson using easy fits and a bowling shirt. If you remember I lengthened the arm of the easy fits using the bottom part of the raglan pattern. The arms look like two different lengths in that picture but they aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> A matching nightgown for my grandaughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I also made outfits for Christmas day.
> 
> A bowling shirt for my grandson paired with pants from Target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> My first Lauren dress for his sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Now I have a set of Christmas  jammies for my grandson that lives closer to home but I'm not sure which pattern to use for him, he is 6 months old. I also have 4 adult aprons, 2 kids aprons and maybe a matching chef hat or two. I also would like to make my Mom a ruffled tree skirt but I can't find any  fabric I like. I may have to table that project for next year when I can buy the fabric earlier so I can have more choices of fabric.




Love everything!  



PrincessMickey said:


> Question time...So everything I'm making for the extended family is being sewn. For my step-niece I'm making a purse for her. Well I just found out my neice and nephew will be coming for Christmas, usually I just send gift cards but thought since they are coming here I should add them to the sewing trend. My neice I will just make her a purse too but I'm clueless for my nephew, he's 14. The only thing I can think of to make for him would be to embroider something on a shirt. I don't know what to embroider and my embroidery machine is a Christmas gist from my parents so I would have to beg them to let me open it early, it's sitting under the tree right now calling my name to open it already. So after all that, what would you make for a 14 year old boy???



I second the easy fit pants.  My DS is almost 13, and he loves lounging around in the pairs I have made for him.  



dianemom2 said:


> I just finished both of these today.  I sewed a bowling shirt and a dress for my niece and nephew to wear on our cruise next summer.  Here is the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I increased the size on the bowling shirt so that it would be a size 10.  I think that the width will be right for my nephew but I think it is going to be too long.  I might have to shorten it.



They turned out beautiful!  They are going to look great on your cruise.


Marci


----------



## babynala

Chiara - love all the things you have made, especially the Peri and Tink set. 



pyrxtc said:


> So, I guess I should share my shirts I made for myself. pardon the cruddy pics and hopefully I will get better one's once we are there and I actually wear them. Both of these shirts are shown pre-hemmed.
> And the dress I just had to make once the idea popped into my head. i just did a quick rolled hem until Know how long I want it and I am undecided about maybe adding a ruffle to the bottom. I will be making a cape to match with red lining and a sparkly light pink outside and another (for the copy of this dress I will make wiht slight changes) with red polka dots outside. Both will have an MM embroidered on the collar and the pink one will have an applique of Minnie on the back of cape.


Wow, you have been busy.  Your shirts are great.  Love to see things for adults.  



Disney52303 said:


> We are loving Boardwalk!!!






ashleyasiegel said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> First time posting here in this thread as I don't know how to sew.  Anyways I bought some of that disney fabric that you can make super quick sun dresses where its smocked/elastic on top.  I got them sewn together for the dress but I would like to add some ties on each shoulder to help it stay up a little better.  What should I buy to make those ties?  I hope you know what I am talking about.
> 
> Thanks for any help that you can offer me
> Ashley


Welcome!  I see you got lots of replies.  I think the grossgrain ribbon will work well.



phins_jazy said:


> I promised pics....here ya go! Still have 11 more shirts, and two hoodies to go.


Great job on your shirts.  
Wendy - glad things went well with your surgery and that things are moving along for your cousin.  



RMAMom said:


> I am happy to say that I finished sewing most of what needs to be mailed.
> 
> These are the Christmas jammies that I made for my grandson using easy fits and a bowling shirt. If you remember I lengthened the arm of the easy fits using the bottom part of the raglan pattern. The arms look like two different lengths in that picture but they aren't.
> 
> Now I have a set of Christmas  jammies for my grandson that lives closer to home but I'm not sure which pattern to use for him, he is 6 months old. I also have 4 adult aprons, 2 kids aprons and maybe a matching chef hat or two. I also would like to make my Mom a ruffled tree skirt but I can't find any  fabric I like. I may have to table that project for next year when I can buy the fabric earlier so I can have more choices of fabric.


Love the coordinating PJs.  Nice job on extending the sleeves on the bowling shirt.  The Christmas bowling shirt looks really nice and that Christmas dress is gorgeous!



PrincessMickey said:


> Question time...So everything I'm making for the extended family is being sewn. For my step-niece I'm making a purse for her. Well I just found out my neice and nephew will be coming for Christmas, usually I just send gift cards but thought since they are coming here I should add them to the sewing trend. My neice I will just make her a purse too but I'm clueless for my nephew, he's 14. The only thing I can think of to make for him would be to embroider something on a shirt. I don't know what to embroider and my embroidery machine is a Christmas gist from my parents so I would have to beg them to let me open it early, it's sitting under the tree right now calling my name to open it already. So after all that, what would you make for a 14 year old boy???


Boys are soooo hard to make things for but I like the suggestion of the sling backpack or the toiletry bag.  The wallet would be a good gift too.



dianemom2 said:


> I just finished both of these today.  I sewed a bowling shirt and a dress for my niece and nephew to wear on our cruise next summer.  Here is the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I increased the size on the bowling shirt so that it would be a size 10.  I think that the width will be right for my nephew but I think it is going to be too long.  I might have to shorten it.


I am so happy to hear that your DHs tumor is benign.  What a blessing.  
Great job on the bowling shirt and the dress.  I really liked how you added the embroidery to the red part of the bowling shirt.  The ship designs look nice too.  I think the shirt came out nice.  You should measure your nephew because that length might be perfect for him, you  might want to wait a few months since you know how fast boys grow!


----------



## VBAndrea

RMAMom said:


> I am happy to say that I finished sewing most of what needs to be mailed.
> 
> These are the Christmas jammies that I made for my grandson using easy fits and a bowling shirt. If you remember I lengthened the arm of the easy fits using the bottom part of the raglan pattern. The arms look like two different lengths in that picture but they aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> A matching nightgown for my grandaughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I also made outfits for Christmas day.
> 
> A bowling shirt for my grandson paired with pants from Target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> My first Lauren dress for his sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Now I have a set of Christmas  jammies for my grandson that lives closer to home but I'm not sure which pattern to use for him, he is 6 months old. I also have 4 adult aprons, 2 kids aprons and maybe a matching chef hat or two. I also would like to make my Mom a ruffled tree skirt but I can't find any  fabric I like. I may have to table that project for next year when I can buy the fabric earlier so I can have more choices of fabric.


I love the pj's!  I really like the extended arm on the bowling shirt -- may have to do some for my ds one of these days.  I think your grnadkids will be very happy 



PrincessMickey said:


> Question time...So everything I'm making for the extended family is being sewn. For my step-niece I'm making a purse for her. Well I just found out my neice and nephew will be coming for Christmas, usually I just send gift cards but thought since they are coming here I should add them to the sewing trend. My neice I will just make her a purse too but I'm clueless for my nephew, he's 14. The only thing I can think of to make for him would be to embroider something on a shirt. I don't know what to embroider and my embroidery machine is a Christmas gist from my parents so I would have to beg them to let me open it early, it's sitting under the tree right now calling my name to open it already. So after all that, what would you make for a 14 year old boy???


I was thinking along the lines of a holder for something -- like an ipad holder or kindle holder, but you'd have to know what gadget he has.  I also think a toiletry bag would be great and loved the suggestion for the easy fit pj bottoms.  My ds is almost 11 (in reality not really close to a 14 y/o mentality despite beginning to get an attitude) and he loves easy fit pj bottoms.  



aboveH20 said:


> Seems like a slew of people are new 770 owners.  Enjoy.
> 
> Don't forget to check out the machine's integrated designs.  Like this teddy.


Your headless girl and her Xmas outfit look great!  I have used a couple of the built in designs for AG clothes as well.



dianemom2 said:


> I just finished both of these today.  I sewed a bowling shirt and a dress for my niece and nephew to wear on our cruise next summer.  Here is the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I increased the size on the bowling shirt so that it would be a size 10.  I think that the width will be right for my nephew but I think it is going to be too long.  I might have to shorten it.


They look great!  If this is for your nephew that you make the shorts for (which I'm quite sure it is) he actually may appreciate the slightly longer length to the bowling shirt.  I tend to like them longer anyway, so I would just leave it as is.

Glad to hear your dh's surgery is scheduled for real now and while any surgery is stressful, I think this one will be so much easier on the both of you knowing the tumor is not cancerous.


WENDY:  Hope you are recovering well 


Not sure if I posted about our old cat on here -- he is 17 y/o and started losing weight and vomiting more than the usual a lot he always has.  He is hyperthyroid.  Vet is treating with food first but 3 days into the diet he completely stopped eating so we all became very worried.  I ran out and got some wet food and he gobbled that up (He's never eaten wet in his life) so we had to buy cans of food that are over $2 each after having spent $25 on a bag of dry  

I only have two of the possibly now 9 dog shirts done.  I will hopefully get two more done today and then post pics.  I wish people would be more gracious about rsvp'ing in a timely matter.  One girl could not come and dd had two on her waiting list.  Sent an invite to her #1 choice on the waiting list and the #2 girl came up to me and asked why she wasn't invited.  She was so sad.  Never mind I asked dd not to discuss her party at school!!!  In all fairness, the girls who got the invites may have been the ones talking about it.  Anyway, I told dh and dh is a former colleague of the girl's mother so he said to invite her.  I already ran out and picked up a 9th Webkinz but need to run out and get a 9th shirt.  And stupid me volunteered to help dd's teacher with Advent calendars today.  Why do I always over extend myself?

It's St Nicholas' Day?  Does anyone celebrate?  We grew up with the tradition but I think we are the only ones in our area now that do it.  My dd has a Christmas report to do on Germany so it works out to be a good tradition for us to do.


----------



## love to stitch

RMAMom said:


> I am happy to say that I finished sewing most of what needs to be mailed.
> 
> These are the Christmas jammies that I made for my grandson using easy fits and a bowling shirt. If you remember I lengthened the arm of the easy fits using the bottom part of the raglan pattern. The arms look like two different lengths in that picture but they aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> A matching nightgown for my grandaughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I also made outfits for Christmas day.
> 
> A bowling shirt for my grandson paired with pants from Target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> My first Lauren dress for his sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Now I have a set of Christmas  jammies for my grandson that lives closer to home but I'm not sure which pattern to use for him, he is 6 months old. I also have 4 adult aprons, 2 kids aprons and maybe a matching chef hat or two. I also would like to make my Mom a ruffled tree skirt but I can't find any  fabric I like. I may have to table that project for next year when I can buy the fabric earlier so I can have more choices of fabric.



Everything looks so nice, your grandkids are going to be well dressed for Christmas Eve and Christmas Day.



aboveH20 said:


> Seems like a slew of people are new 770 owners.  Enjoy.
> 
> Don't forget to check out the machine's integrated designs.  Like this teddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendy -- Hope you're feeling better soon.  You've been feeling out of sorts way too long.
> 
> Diane -- So glad to hear some good news about your husband.  Let it continue!



That is a very cute outfit.



dianemom2 said:


> I have so many other projects that I need to finish before I get to the scrap box.  It will probably be summer before I look into it again.
> 
> 
> Everything turned out really cute!  I like the jammies and the nightie.  They look very cozy.  The lengthened sleeves on the bowling shirt look great.  How did you like the Lauren dress pattern?  I haven't bought it yet because I have so many other new dress patterns but I think it is very cute.
> 
> 
> How about a scarf made out of polar fleece with a pocket in it for an ipod or a cell phone?  I've seen those for boys and they are very cute!  You could also do a travel bag for him.  He is getting to the age where he will need a travel bag for his razor and shaving cream, etc.
> 
> 
> That is a very cute doll outfit!  I never think of the integrated designs on my machine.
> 
> 
> Cute idea!
> 
> I just finished both of these today.  I sewed a bowling shirt and a dress for my niece and nephew to wear on our cruise next summer.  Here is the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I increased the size on the bowling shirt so that it would be a size 10.  I think that the width will be right for my nephew but I think it is going to be too long.  I might have to shorten it.



Those are adorable outfits.


----------



## nowellsl

VBAndrea said:


> I ran out and got some wet food and he gobbled that up (He's never eaten wet in his life) so we had to buy cans of food that are over $2 each after having spent $25 on a bag of dry



Maybe if you tried mixing the wet with the dry it would last longer.


----------



## dianemom2

babynala said:


> I am so happy to hear that your DHs tumor is benign.  What a blessing.
> Great job on the bowling shirt and the dress.  I really liked how you added the embroidery to the red part of the bowling shirt.  The ship designs look nice too.  I think the shirt came out nice.  You should measure your nephew because that length might be perfect for him, you  might want to wait a few months since you know how fast boys grow!


We are definitely feeling blessed right now.  And it seems like some other health issues my husband has had for the last few months might be related to this as well.  He's had terrible foot pain and it turns out that it may be related to his thyroid issues.  Isn't that crazy!

My little nephew has Down Syndrome and like a lot of Down Syndrome children, he has a somewhat shorter and stockier build.  I am going to have to try the shirt on him when I get a chance.  Luckily, we aren't going on the cruise until June so I have plenty of time.




VBAndrea said:


> I
> Glad to hear your dh's surgery is scheduled for real now and while any surgery is stressful, I think this one will be so much easier on the both of you knowing the tumor is not cancerous.
> 
> 
> Not sure if I posted about our old cat on here -- he is 17 y/o and started losing weight and vomiting more than the usual a lot he always has.  He is hyperthyroid.  Vet is treating with food first but 3 days into the diet he completely stopped eating so we all became very worried.  I ran out and got some wet food and he gobbled that up (He's never eaten wet in his life) so we had to buy cans of food that are over $2 each after having spent $25 on a bag of dry
> 
> Why do I always over extend myself?


They have changed the surgery date AGAIN!  Now it is going to be this Tuesday.  You all know that I am such a planner.  So having the date changed 4 times is making me crazy!!!!!

Sorry to year about your cat.  I agree that maybe if you mix some wet food with some of the dry food, the kitty will eat it.  That's what we do for our dog.  One tablespoon of wet food mixed in with her dry food gets her to eat her entire meal.

And you overextend yourself because you are a mom and that's what we do!  I hope you can finish all the shirts in time.  If I lived closer, I'd help you.



nowellsl said:


> Maybe if you tried mixing the wet with the dry it would last longer.


I definitley agree!


QUESTION??????
Has anybody ever added a sailor collar to an existing dress pattern?  I am thinking of giving it a try and I did find a couple of tutorials.  But I thought I'd check to see if anybody has any real life experience with trying this.  TIA!


----------



## pyrxtc

DMGeurts said:


> I love everything!  What is that pattern you used?  It's super flattering on you.



Thank you ! It's Simplicity 2917. I wore it this week and It still is not fitting quite right so I'll be taking it in some more under the chest.



dianemom2 said:


> I am back with another update.



YAY for it not being as bad ! I hope it goes smoothly.



dianemom2 said:


> QUESTION??????
> Has anybody ever added a sailor collar to an existing dress pattern?  I am thinking of giving it a try and I did find a couple of tutorials.  But I thought I'd check to see if anybody has any real life experience with trying this.  TIA!



I haven't but good luck !

I know I missed a few things but everything been looking great. Still under the fog of a whirlwind trip with barely any sleep but it was a lot of fun. I'm on about 4 1/2 hours of sleep right now. I'll post pictures of me in my creations soon.

Just a tidbit about my trip though.....

Just got back and learned some interesting things on my trip

I learned on the airplane down that you can buy tickets to the Main Street Electrical Parade. It's supposed to be a lot of fun and only about $50 to do.

I learned in Epcot that you can buy a half day ticket for half the price. Straight from a CM's mouth that worked a sales cart to a family asking about it. he was pretty positive that you could buy them at the ticket booth with no problems.

I also learned that with the new keys, you don't need to take them out of your wallet to open the door, just touch the whole thing to it and you are in.

The best thing I found out was an Echo spot in Epcot. I haven't seen anything about it here, that I remember, and Google searched but found nothing about it anywhere.

If you enter through the front and stand about 5 feet on the line in the pavement in front of where you get pictures taken in front of the ball. We were one of the few one's left in the park at the end of the night and were taking pictures when I stood in a that spot and everything I said echoed just enough. Not loud or anything but strangely. My friend tried and it happened for her too as it happened for the other two women that were there taking pictures also. It's probably right about a foot in front of where the tripod usually is for the photographer....

has anyone ever noticed that ?


----------



## tricia

PrincessMickey said:


> Question time...So everything I'm making for the extended family is being sewn. For my step-niece I'm making a purse for her. Well I just found out my neice and nephew will be coming for Christmas, usually I just send gift cards but thought since they are coming here I should add them to the sewing trend. My neice I will just make her a purse too but I'm clueless for my nephew, he's 14. The only thing I can think of to make for him would be to embroider something on a shirt. I don't know what to embroider and my embroidery machine is a Christmas gist from my parents so I would have to beg them to let me open it early, it's sitting under the tree right now calling my name to open it already. So after all that, what would you make for a 14 year old boy???



As the mother of 15 and 11 year old boys I would have to say that Easy Fits are your best bet.  But I really liked a couple of the other ideas too, like the toiletry bag and the wallet with the itunes card.  My boys still wear some stuff I make them, but it is only stuff that they ASK me to make and are very specific about what they want.  I haven't posted pics on here in forever, maybe it is time to share again. 




aboveH20 said:


> Seems like a slew of people are new 770 owners.  Enjoy.
> 
> Don't forget to check out the machine's integrated designs.  Like this teddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendy -- Hope you're feeling better soon.  You've been feeling out of sorts way too long.
> 
> Diane -- So glad to hear some good news about your husband.  Let it continue!



Cute.  I like the idea of using those little fill designs on AG clothes.



goteamwood said:


> Maybe like one of those drawstring bags? I got some mesh fabric at Joann fabrics I am going to make swimming bags for my boys, cotton on one side, mesh on the other so it airs out a little. They are handy and I think a 14 year old could use it. Or, a pillowcase or a fleece throw blanket for snuggling up on the couch. 14 is a tough age.



Super ideas.



dianemom2 said:


> I have so many other projects that I need to finish before I get to the scrap box.  It will probably be summer before I look into it again.
> 
> How about a scarf made out of polar fleece with a pocket in it for an ipod or a cell phone?  I've seen those for boys and they are very cute!  You could also do a travel bag for him.  He is getting to the age where he will need a travel bag for his razor and shaving cream, etc.
> 
> Here is the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I increased the size on the bowling shirt so that it would be a size 10.  I think that the width will be right for my nephew but I think it is going to be too long.  I might have to shorten it.



Good ideas for the teen, and I like the outfits for your niece and nephew.  Glad you will have time to have him try it on too.


----------



## tricia

Here are a couple of the shirts my boys let me make for them lately.  Here is Liam with "well if you HAVE to take a picture I will made a weird face".  He asked me for a plain white shirt with Hakuna Matata in big black lettering.




23915_416017088452515_1929769668_n by tricialee22, on Flickr

We went to Universal Studios in October and I offered to make Tyler any shirt he wanted for the trip.  His choice was a Minion.




77073_432150776839146_425295622_n by tricialee22, on Flickr

Here are the 4 of us on said trip.




IMG_0789 by tricialee22, on Flickr

And I made this for Tyler this week.  If you haven't seen Jeff Dunham it will not mean much to you, but Ty loves it.




IMG_8843 by tricialee22, on Flickr




IMG_8844 by tricialee22, on Flickr


----------



## tricia

And as long as I have this and Flickr open I may as well post some other stuff I have made lately.

Christmas outfits for siblings.




IMG_8838 by tricialee22, on Flickr




IMG_8841 by tricialee22, on Flickr

Co-ordinating shirts and dress for a big Give.




IMG_8784 by tricialee22, on Flickr




IMG_8804 by tricialee22, on Flickr

Hello Kitty Shirt, skirt and apron for a little one's 6th BDay party.




IMG_8808 by tricialee22, on Flickr

Dress for a launch




IMG_8770tlb by tricialee22, on Flickr


----------



## goteamwood

pyrxtc said:


> Just got back and learned some interesting things on my trip
> 
> I learned on the airplane down that you can buy tickets to the Main Street Electrical Parade. It's supposed to be a lot of fun and only about $50 to do.
> 
> I learned in Epcot that you can buy a half day ticket for half the price. Straight from a CM's mouth that worked a sales cart to a family asking about it. he was pretty positive that you could buy them at the ticket booth with no problems.
> 
> I also learned that with the new keys, you don't need to take them out of your wallet to open the door, just touch the whole thing to it and you are in.
> 
> The best thing I found out was an Echo spot in Epcot. I haven't seen anything about it here, that I remember, and Google searched but found nothing about it anywhere.
> 
> If you enter through the front and stand about 5 feet on the line in the pavement in front of where you get pictures taken in front of the ball. We were one of the few one's left in the park at the end of the night and were taking pictures when I stood in a that spot and everything I said echoed just enough. Not loud or anything but strangely. My friend tried and it happened for her too as it happened for the other two women that were there taking pictures also. It's probably right about a foot in front of where the tripod usually is for the photographer....
> 
> has anyone ever noticed that ?



What do you mean you can pay to go to the main street electrical parade? It's my favorite (I grew up going to Disneyland a lot when I was young, so I was super excited to see it at Disneyworld.) Do you get special seats?

Also, my key never worked without taking it out of my little plastic clip thing.  I also had the "keys" for my boys, which were inactive under-3 tickets/no charging/no admission so maybe that was it? I carried them in case anyone questioned whether they were jumping the ropes coming in without a ticket.

Did you get to see the dragon flying over fantasyland? I saw a short video and it looked pretty cool.


----------



## sewmess

goteamwood said:


> I hope you're able to get some cool stuff done with the scrap box. I ordered one too. Can't beat 25% off for black friday or cyber monday (I don't remember) but I got lots of great stuff too. I had ordered a box once before and built up a great stash. I am shocked how much fabric was in there. I have lots of ideas, ut no time to do them!




I have thousands of Ideas and no time at all.

Quick responses, because I have to run out in a minute:

Dianemom2 - hurray for the non horrible tumor.  I'd call it the real thing, but I can't spell.

Everything looks great, per usual.  And those of you creating for teenaged boys, I do not envy you.  I have two 20 something nephews who are difficult to get gifts for, much less make them.


----------



## pyrxtc

goteamwood said:


> What do you mean you can pay to go to the main street electrical parade? It's my favorite (I grew up going to Disneyland a lot when I was young, so I was super excited to see it at Disneyworld.) Do you get special seats?
> 
> Also, my key never worked without taking it out of my little plastic clip thing.  I also had the "keys" for my boys, which were inactive under-3 tickets/no charging/no admission so maybe that was it? I carried them in case anyone questioned whether they were jumping the ropes coming in without a ticket.
> 
> Did you get to see the dragon flying over fantasyland? I saw a short video and it looked pretty cool.



You can't really pay. The key opens the door to your room not getting in the parks without taking it out. And no, I did  not get to see the dragon.


----------



## miprender

Remember me  I feel like I haven't been on here is so long... but it really only has been a few weeks. 

I know I missed alot of quotes.

*Andrea.*... why is it that I first thought of Heather's mickey flag heads 

*Judy* all your stuff is great. I think I missed quoting the pictures




ban26ana said:


> I am a long-time lurker, sporadic poster. I finished my first ever peasant dress! This will be for my 3 year old for BBB on December 30. The whole trip is a surprise, so I couldn't try it on. But it's exactly the length of her night gowns, so I think it will fit.



Great job on the peasant dress.



peachygreen said:


> And last but not least - Saturday 11/24 at Epcot.  I love these dresses.  I love the elastic casing in the back.  The dress really came together very nicely and they looked so cute in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7297 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr



Love seeing the pictures in action. Adorable.



dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I've worked on so far this week:
> A new dress pattern.  It is called the Butterfly dress.   It was a great pattern and I'm planning to make at least a couple more.



Love the new pattern. I don't know how you have the time to make everything you do.




cogero said:


> Sharing a couple things I made in the past few weeks that I haven't shared on this thread and not everyone is on FB or goes to my trip report.
> 
> Monsters Inc Set



Amazing as usual.  I love how your felt is so neat. Everytime I try on felt I can not cut it so nice and neat.



Disney52303 said:


> We are loving Boardwalk!!!



♥ Love




phins_jazy said:


> I promised pics....here ya go! Still have 11 more shirts, and two hoodies to go.



Great job on everything.



RMAMom said:


> I am happy to say that I finished sewing most of what needs to be mailed.
> 
> These are the Christmas jammies that I made for my grandson using easy fits and a bowling shirt. If you remember I lengthened the arm of the easy fits using the bottom part of the raglan pattern. The arms look like two different lengths in that picture but they aren't.
> 
> My first Lauren dress for his sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



You have been busy too. Everything looks great.



aboveH20 said:


> S
> Don't forget to check out the machine's integrated designs.  Like this teddy.



Is this a new outfit for DoRRRine? I don't remember seeing before. Though I wish I could have seen her face... to make sure she is still OK



tricia said:


> Here are a couple of the shirts my boys let me make for them lately.  Here is Liam with "well if you HAVE to take a picture I will made a weird face".  He asked me for a plain white shirt with Hakuna Matata in big black lettering.
> 
> We went to Universal Studios in October and I offered to make Tyler any shirt he wanted for the trip.  His choice was a Minion.
> 
> Here are the 4 of us on said trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0789 by tricialee22, on Flickr



What a sweet family photo.


----------



## sayheyrenee

I just found this thread today and I am in awe of everyone's work.

I haven't sewed in years and now I want to start again. My mom and grandmom made all my clothes growing up. I started getting annoyed in about 6th grade ( I thought everyone else dressed so cool)....that is until I had a child and realized all the love they had for me. Now I miss their talent.

Thank you for inspiring me. I have both their sewing boxes and my mothers machine now. (they both have passed) and I am blessed they gave me this


----------



## PrincessMickey

goteamwood said:


> Maybe like one of those drawstring bags? I got some mesh fabric at Joann fabrics I am going to make swimming bags for my boys, cotton on one side, mesh on the other so it airs out a little. They are handy and I think a 14 year old could use it. Or, a pillowcase or a fleece throw blanket for snuggling up on the couch. 14 is a tough age.





RMAMom said:


> Sew him a wallet and put an Itunes gift card in it.





dianemom2 said:


> How about a scarf made out of polar fleece with a pocket in it for an ipod or a cell phone?  I've seen those for boys and they are very cute!  You could also do a travel bag for him.  He is getting to the age where he will need a travel bag for his razor and shaving cream, etc.
> 
> I just finished both of these today.  I sewed a bowling shirt and a dress for my niece and nephew to wear on our cruise next summer.  Here is the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I increased the size on the bowling shirt so that it would be a size 10.  I think that the width will be right for my nephew but I think it is going to be too long.  I might have to shorten it.



Thanks for the ideas. Love the cruise outfits, I like the different blocking on the bowling shirt and the appliques. Sorry to hear about the surgery being rescheduled again but hopefully this will be it and you two can finally relax a little.



strega7 said:


> I second the easy fit pants.  My DS is almost 13, and he loves lounging around in the pairs I have made for him.
> 
> Marci





babynala said:


> Boys are soooo hard to make things for but I like the suggestion of the sling backpack or the toiletry bag.  The wallet would be a good gift too.





VBAndrea said:


> I was thinking along the lines of a holder for something -- like an ipad holder or kindle holder, but you'd have to know what gadget he has.  I also think a toiletry bag would be great and loved the suggestion for the easy fit pj bottoms.  My ds is almost 11 (in reality not really close to a 14 y/o mentality despite beginning to get an attitude) and he loves easy fit pj bottoms.





tricia said:


> As the mother of 15 and 11 year old boys I would have to say that Easy Fits are your best bet.  But I really liked a couple of the other ideas too, like the toiletry bag and the wallet with the itunes card.  My boys still wear some stuff I make them, but it is only stuff that they ASK me to make and are very specific about what they want.  I haven't posted pics on here in forever, maybe it is time to share again.





tricia said:


> Here are a couple of the shirts my boys let me make for them lately.  Here is Liam with "well if you HAVE to take a picture I will made a weird face".  He asked me for a plain white shirt with Hakuna Matata in big black lettering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23915_416017088452515_1929769668_n by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> We went to Universal Studios in October and I offered to make Tyler any shirt he wanted for the trip.  His choice was a Minion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 77073_432150776839146_425295622_n by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> Here are the 4 of us on said trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0789 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> And I made this for Tyler this week.  If you haven't seen Jeff Dunham it will not mean much to you, but Ty loves it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8843 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8844 by tricialee22, on Flickr





tricia said:


> And as long as I have this and Flickr open I may as well post some other stuff I have made lately.
> 
> Christmas outfits for siblings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8838 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8841 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> Co-ordinating shirts and dress for a big Give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8784 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8804 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> Hello Kitty Shirt, skirt and apron for a little one's 6th BDay party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8808 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> Dress for a launch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8770tlb by tricialee22, on Flickr



Thank you so much for the ideas. Great job on all the outfits. I love the minion for your son, the expression on him is great!



sayheyrenee said:


> I just found this thread today and I am in awe of everyone's work.
> 
> I haven't sewed in years and now I want to start again. My mom and grandmom made all my clothes growing up. I started getting annoyed in about 6th grade ( I thought everyone else dressed so cool)....that is until I had a child and realized all the love they had for me. Now I miss their talent.
> 
> Thank you for inspiring me. I have both their sewing boxes and my mothers machine now. (they both have passed) and I am blessed they gave me this



Welcome!! Break out that sewing machine and jump back into it.


Thank you all for the great ideas. 14 is definately a rough age to figure out. I will look at some patterns and see what I can come up with. Will probably do easy fits and one more thing.

Tomorrow is a big day for me. I will hopefully be doing the last step for my conditional job offer by taking my psychological test. As long as I pass, which should be no problem, I should be getting the official offer next week. I'm excited for this to finally come through, as much as I've enjoyed being at home for so long I could really use the job right about now.


----------



## RMAMom

tricia said:


> Here are the 4 of us on said trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0789 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> Everything looks great, your boys are so gown up!
> 
> 
> 
> tricia said:
> 
> 
> 
> And as long as I have this and Flickr open I may as well post some other stuff I have made lately.
> 
> Christmas outfits for siblings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8838 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8841 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> Co-ordinating shirts and dress for a big Give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8784 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8804 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> Hello Kitty Shirt, skirt and apron for a little one's 6th BDay party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8808 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> Dress for a launch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8770tlb by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> I love all of these each one more than the next!
> 
> 
> PrincessMickey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the ideas.
> 
> Thank you all for the great ideas. 14 is definately a rough age to figure out. I will look at some patterns and see what I can come up with. Will probably do easy fits and one more thing.
> 
> Tomorrow is a big day for me. I will hopefully be doing the last step for my conditional job offer by taking my psychological test. As long as I pass, which should be no problem, I should be getting the official offer next week. I'm excited for this to finally come through, as much as I've enjoyed being at home for so long I could really use the job right about now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good luck today with the test and the offer, I hope its everything you want/need.
Click to expand...


----------



## RMAMom

sayheyrenee said:


> I just found this thread today and I am in awe of everyone's work.
> 
> I haven't sewed in years and now I want to start again. My mom and grandmom made all my clothes growing up. I started getting annoyed in about 6th grade ( I thought everyone else dressed so cool)....that is until I had a child and realized all the love they had for me. Now I miss their talent.
> 
> Thank you for inspiring me. I have both their sewing boxes and my mothers machine now. (they both have passed) and I am blessed they gave me this




 Looking forward to seeing your creations. If you haven't sewn in years then digital patterns are probably new to you but they are a lot of fun. Check out youcanmakethis.com  but be prepared, it addicting!


----------



## dianemom2

tricia said:


> 23915_416017088452515_1929769668_n by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> We went to Universal Studios in October and I offered to make Tyler any shirt he wanted for the trip.  His choice was a Minion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 77073_432150776839146_425295622_n by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> Here are the 4 of us on said trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0789 by tricialee22, on Flickr


I love the family picture and the shirts are great!  You know my dd will never let me make her anything.  But last year when she went to Universal, she wanted me to make her a plain white shirt with "I solemnly swear I am up to no good" embroidered on it.  Your son's shirt made me think of that!




tricia said:


> And as long as I have this and Flickr open I may as well post some other stuff I have made lately.
> 
> Christmas outfits for siblings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8838 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8841 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> Co-ordinating shirts and dress for a big Give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8784 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8804 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> Hello Kitty Shirt, skirt and apron for a little one's 6th BDay party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8808 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> Dress for a launch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8770tlb by tricialee22, on Flickr


All the stuff is great.  I especially love the Hello Kitty outfit my niece is  a HUGE Hello Kitty fan.  If she saw that picture I'd have to make one just like it!  The launch dress was fabulous and I absolutely adore your upcycled t-shirt dresses.  I've tried a couple of them but they don't come out as nice as yours do.  I have another t-shirt put aside for an upcycle but other projects keep bumping it back.




miprender said:


> Love the new pattern. I don't know how you have the time to make everything you do.


Since my kids are older, I usually have a couple of hours in the afternoon while they do homework.  I can sew and if they need something, they know where to find me.  The only days this doesn't work out are the days where they both have lots of activities and I spend the afternoon rushing around.



sayheyrenee said:


> I
> 
> Thank you for inspiring me. I have both their sewing boxes and my mothers machine now. (they both have passed) and I am blessed they gave me this


Welcome to the group!  Break out that sewing machine and get started sewing!  My girls made me stop sewing for them by the time they were 9 and 10.  Now I get to sew lots of little girl stuff for my 5 year old niece but I dread the day that she starts hating everything that I sew too.



PrincessMickey said:


> Thank you all for the great ideas. 14 is definately a rough age to figure out. I will look at some patterns and see what I can come up with. Will probably do easy fits and one more thing.
> 
> Tomorrow is a big day for me. I will hopefully be doing the last step for my conditional job offer by taking my psychological test. As long as I pass, which should be no problem, I should be getting the official offer next week. I'm excited for this to finally come through, as much as I've enjoyed being at home for so long I could really use the job right about now.


I can't wait to see what you come up with for the gift.  14 is a hard age to sew for.  I know from personal experience, except my two are girls.  They hate everything that I make except for tote bags and purses.

Good luck with the job!  I'll be hoping that things work out for you!


----------



## pyrxtc

Shirt #1 in action






Shirt #2 in action


----------



## tricia

miprender said:


> What a sweet family photo.



Thanks.  Wish we were that sweet today. (the teenager is giving me grief 



PrincessMickey said:


> Thank you so much for the ideas. Great job on all the outfits. I love the minion for your son, the expression on him is great!
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is a big day for me. I will hopefully be doing the last step for my conditional job offer by taking my psychological test. As long as I pass, which should be no problem, I should be getting the official offer next week. I'm excited for this to finally come through, as much as I've enjoyed being at home for so long I could really use the job right about now.



Thanks, and good luck with the final job step.



RMAMom said:


> Everything looks great, your boys are so gown up!
> 
> 
> I love all of these each one more than the next!
> 
> 
> Good luck today with the test and the offer, I hope its everything you want/need.



Thank you.



dianemom2 said:


> I love the family picture and the shirts are great!  You know my dd will never let me make her anything.  But last year when she went to Universal, she wanted me to make her a plain white shirt with "I solemnly swear I am up to no good" embroidered on it.  Your son's shirt made me think of that!



I guess we have to be happy that they let us do anything at all for them at this stage of their life.


----------



## aboveH20

Back in the old days when we had Project Disboutique (I forget the real name) I thought it would be fun to select one fabric and see what projects people came up with.

Well, this is a variation of that.  I saw this red, black and white ornament fabric at Hobby Lobby and it screamed (yes, literallly it screamed, I jumped a foot!) Disney to me.  I thought it would be fun to see if any one else bought it and what projects YOU have come up with.

Any contestants for "I Got That!"?  

I'd love to see photos of other ways this fabric has been used.

Here's my string backpack.  Purposefully understated in its Disneyesqueness.








_(I have another fabric in mind, too, so if no one posts for this fabric, I have one more that I'll try before giving up on what is sure to be a runaway best idea for a game ever.)_


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

Hello All!! I am having embroidery machine envy really quite bad but again I should really learn the basics before I delve much deeper. I am in the middle of preparing for finals but found some fabric I could not resist the impulse to buy when I was walking down the fabric aisle at walmart so I am sharing it here since I am so excited to start on my next project. It is going to be a sleeveless swing top and bloomers for my 16 month old. I just love these fabrics. So here I am sharing


----------



## PrincessMickey

RMAMom said:


> Good luck today with the test and the offer, I hope its everything you want/need.





dianemom2 said:


> I can't wait to see what you come up with for the gift.  14 is a hard age to sew for.  I know from personal experience, except my two are girls.  They hate everything that I make except for tote bags and purses.
> 
> Good luck with the job!  I'll be hoping that things work out for you!



I remember you saying your girls only liked purses and totes so that is waht I did for my niece and step niece. As soon as I take pictures I will post everything I have made so far for Christmas.



pyrxtc said:


> Shirt #1 in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt #2 in action



Both shirts look great on you! I love seeing them in action.



tricia said:


> Thanks, and good luck with the final job step.





aboveH20 said:


> Back in the old days when we had Project Disboutique (I forget the real name) I thought it would be fun to select one fabric and see what projects people came up with.
> 
> Well, this is a variation of that.  I saw this red, black and white ornament fabric at Hobby Lobby and it screamed (yes, literallly it screamed, I jumped a foot!) Disney to me.  I thought it would be fun to see if any one else bought it and what projects YOU have come up with.
> 
> Any contestants for "I Got That!"?
> 
> I'd love to see photos of other ways this fabric has been used.
> 
> Here's my string backpack.  Purposefully understated in its Disneyesqueness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(I have another fabric in mind, too, so if no one posts for this fabric, I have one more that I'll try before giving up on what is sure to be a runaway best idea for a game ever.)_



What a fun idea. I love that fabric.



4HppyCamprs said:


> Hello All!! I am having embroidery machine envy really quite bad but again I should really learn the basics before I delve much deeper. I am in the middle of preparing for finals but found some fabric I could not resist the impulse to buy when I was walking down the fabric aisle at walmart so I am sharing it here since I am so excited to start on my next project. It is going to be a sleeveless swing top and bloomers for my 16 month old. I just love these fabrics. So here I am sharing



I love the fabric. Can't wait to see the pictures when you're done.


Thanks for all the thoughts for my test today. It was much less stressfull than I thought it would be. The first one I took was around 700 questions and most were multiple choice. This one was only 300 and all were true or false. Most of the questions were about suicidal thoughts, paranoia questions like do you think you are being followed or someone is out to get you, and do you ever have evil thoughts type of questions. Than had a quick interview about weather I have ever taken drugs, had a mental illness, been on medications for depression. so al in all it was pretty easy and I should know next week weather I get the job or not.


----------



## goteamwood

aboveH20 said:


> Back in the old days when we had Project Disboutique (I forget the real name) I thought it would be fun to select one fabric and see what projects people came up with.
> 
> Well, this is a variation of that.  I saw this red, black and white ornament fabric at Hobby Lobby and it screamed (yes, literallly it screamed, I jumped a foot!) Disney to me.  I thought it would be fun to see if any one else bought it and what projects YOU have come up with.
> 
> Any contestants for "I Got That!"?
> 
> I'd love to see photos of other ways this fabric has been used.
> 
> Here's my string backpack.  Purposefully understated in its Disneyesqueness.


I don't have that fabric, but I am curious if you have a pattern or a tutorial for the bag. I got all the "ingredients" to make them but I am not smart enough to figure out how to loop the straps through. I did a search for tutorials and they all say to sew the straps on the bottom. I got grommets and the tool to do them, so I would prefer that.

Been SO BUSY lately. Here are a couple of things I just wrapped up. Still have a couple major projects for Christmas, one of which is a lap quilt 60x60 which I finally finished the top and basted it, but have to quilt and bind it. Also, hosting a christmas party for our twin playgroup so I decided to make all the kids (14 total!) gingerbread aprons. I currently have 2 gingerbread men stitched out... the party is in 10 days. Hoping they go quickly to assemble. I am making them from tea towels so they are mostly hemmed and just need the applique and the straps.

Finished 2 more Hulk sweatshirts, one for each of my boys to match their cousin's I posted last week. All 3 shirts came from the same $6 fleece remnant and about $4-5 of green and black. Love the cost of these!




Made this Avengers throw for my comic-obsessed husband. This was (I was told mistakenly) on the remnant shelf at Hancock so it cost about $6.




I picked up two of these fleece throws at Ikea for $3 each, they were the perfect color for these Agent P throws for my boys. I might add their names on them. Haven't decided. BTW having used other designers, I always LOVE going back to HeatherSue's stuff. I love the eyes on this guy, so great. Still need to stitch out one more for the other kid.




One of my learning my serger projects was making these pillowcases for my boys. I picked up the flannel at Joann for 60% off one day doorbuster, and they LOVE them. As you can see they have taken to sharing a bed. One has a recent terrible fear of monsters and the dark, so sleeping with a buddy seems to help. Could have saved so much money on that 2nd bed. (and they are absolutely using one as a pillow and one as a blanket.) 




And Finally, the projects I made for our twin birthday parties this week. These for the 4 year olds:



And these, which look  much better in person than this terrible photo, for the 3 year old Chicago Bears fans.




I also made 2 shirts for the big give, and as soon as I have confirmed the family has them I will post them. I am thrilled with how they turned out!
Whew! Now back to my aprons and quilt. And a couple more hoodies from fleece remnants...


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

goteamwood said:
			
		

> I don't have that fabric, but I am curious if you have a pattern or a tutorial for the bag. I got all the "ingredients" to make them but I am not smart enough to figure out how to loop the straps through. I did a search for tutorials and they all say to sew the straps on the bottom. I got grommets and the tool to do them, so I would prefer that.
> 
> Been SO BUSY lately. Here are a couple of things I just wrapped up. Still have a couple major projects for Christmas, one of which is a lap quilt 60x60 which I finally finished the top and basted it, but have to quilt and bind it. Also, hosting a christmas party for our twin playgroup so I decided to make all the kids (14 total!) gingerbread aprons. I currently have 2 gingerbread men stitched out... the party is in 10 days. Hoping they go quickly to assemble. I am making them from tea towels so they are mostly hemmed and just need the applique and the straps.
> 
> Finished 2 more Hulk sweatshirts, one for each of my boys to match their cousin's I posted last week. All 3 shirts came from the same $6 fleece remnant and about $4-5 of green and black. Love the cost of these!
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/8233330944/
> 
> Made this Avengers throw for my comic-obsessed husband. This was (I was told mistakenly) on the remnant shelf at Hancock so it cost about $6.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/8252133939/
> 
> I picked up two of these fleece throws at Ikea for $3 each, they were the perfect color for these Agent P throws for my boys. I might add their names on them. Haven't decided. BTW having used other designers, I always LOVE going back to HeatherSue's stuff. I love the eyes on this guy, so great. Still need to stitch out one more for the other kid.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/8253203602/
> 
> One of my learning my serger projects was making these pillowcases for my boys. I picked up the flannel at Joann for 60% off one day doorbuster, and they LOVE them. As you can see they have taken to sharing a bed. One has a recent terrible fear of monsters and the dark, so sleeping with a buddy seems to help. Could have saved so much money on that 2nd bed. (and they are absolutely using one as a pillow and one as a blanket.)
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/8252064819/
> 
> And Finally, the projects I made for our twin birthday parties this week. These for the 4 year olds:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/8253203344/
> And these, which look  much better in person than this terrible photo, for the 3 year old Chicago Bears fans.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/8253147588/
> 
> I also made 2 shirts for the big give, and as soon as I have confirmed the family has them I will post them. I am thrilled with how they turned out!
> Whew! Now back to my aprons and quilt. And a couple more hoodies from fleece remnants...



I love those hoodies! Please could you post the link to the pattern. I looked for Raglan hoodies on site mentioned before but I could not find any that look like yours. I think I need a link. Or a pm with the link please!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## goteamwood

4HppyCamprs said:


> I love those hoodies! Please could you post the link to the pattern. I looked for Raglan hoodies on site mentioned before but I could not find any that look like yours. I think I need a link. Or a pm with the link please!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



http://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/all-the-rage-raglans.htm They are the Carla C All the Rage Raglan plus hoodie. I haven't made them with anything but fleece so far, but they go together SUPER fast and easy. Literally I can whip one together in about 30 minutes - cutting, assembling, hemming. Once I learn how to hem with my serger maybe even faster!


----------



## goteamwood

I ordered my first custom fabric from spoonflower.com recently and it came in today's mail. I LOVE IT. Can you just see the adorable bowling shirts I am gonna be making? (The cow and the bandana fabric I already had.)

I love that you can make your own fabric designs, very cool.





It's pricey per yard, but I think I can stretch it out since it is just going to be sleeves and plackets really. SO excited. That project is going to have to wait until after Christmas though.

Just wanted to share my excitement. Sorry for the photo barrage today.


----------



## miprender

sayheyrenee said:


> I just found this thread today and I am in awe of everyone's work.
> 
> I haven't sewed in years and now I want to start again. My mom and grandmom made all my clothes growing up. I started getting annoyed in about 6th grade ( I thought everyone else dressed so cool)....that is until I had a child and realized all the love they had for me. Now I miss their talent.
> 
> Thank you for inspiring me. I have both their sewing boxes and my mothers machine now. (they both have passed) and I am blessed they gave me this



 What a precious thing to have from them. I hope you post some pictures when you have finished a project.



pyrxtc said:


> Shirt #1 in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt #2 in action



 Awesome.



aboveH20 said:


> Back in the old days when we had Project Disboutique (I forget the real name) I thought it would be fun to select one fabric and see what projects people came up with.
> 
> Well, this is a variation of that.  I saw this red, black and white ornament fabric at Hobby Lobby and it screamed (yes, literallly it screamed, I jumped a foot!) Disney to me.  I thought it would be fun to see if any one else bought it and what projects YOU have come up with.
> 
> Any contestants for "I Got That!"?
> 
> I'd love to see photos of other ways this fabric has been used.
> 
> Here's my string backpack.  Purposefully understated in its Disneyesqueness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(I have another fabric in mind, too, so if no one posts for this fabric, I have one more that I'll try before giving up on what is sure to be a runaway best idea for a game ever.)_



I haven't been to HL since they opened in September, but that is cool fabric. I see tons of hidden mickey heads



4HppyCamprs said:


> Hello All!! I am having embroidery machine envy really quite bad but again I should really learn the basics before I delve much deeper. I am in the middle of preparing for finals but found some fabric I could not resist the impulse to buy when I was walking down the fabric aisle at walmart so I am sharing it here since I am so excited to start on my next project. It is going to be a sleeveless swing top and bloomers for my 16 month old. I just love these fabrics. So here I am sharing



Pretty fabric. 



goteamwood said:


> Been SO BUSY lately. Here are a couple of things I just wrapped up. Still have a couple major projects for Christmas, one of which is a lap quilt 60x60 which I finally finished the top and basted it, but have to quilt and bind it. Also, hosting a christmas party for our twin playgroup so I decided to make all the kids (14 total!) gingerbread aprons. I currently have 2 gingerbread men stitched out... the party is in 10 days. Hoping they go quickly to assemble. I am making them from tea towels so they are mostly hemmed and just need the applique and the straps.
> 
> Finished 2 more Hulk sweatshirts, one for each of my boys to match their cousin's I posted last week. All 3 shirts came from the same $6 fleece remnant and about $4-5 of green and black. Love the cost of these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made this Avengers throw for my comic-obsessed husband. This was (I was told mistakenly) on the remnant shelf at Hancock so it cost about $6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up two of these fleece throws at Ikea for $3 each, they were the perfect color for these Agent P throws for my boys. I might add their names on them. Haven't decided. BTW having used other designers, I always LOVE going back to HeatherSue's stuff. I love the eyes on this guy, so great. Still need to stitch out one more for the other kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my learning my serger projects was making these pillowcases for my boys. I picked up the flannel at Joann for 60% off one day doorbuster, and they LOVE them. As you can see they have taken to sharing a bed. One has a recent terrible fear of monsters and the dark, so sleeping with a buddy seems to help. Could have saved so much money on that 2nd bed. (and they are absolutely using one as a pillow and one as a blanket.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Finally, the projects I made for our twin birthday parties this week. These for the 4 year olds:
> 
> 
> 
> And these, which look  much better in person than this terrible photo, for the 3 year old Chicago Bears fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made 2 shirts for the big give, and as soon as I have confirmed the family has them I will post them. I am thrilled with how they turned out!
> Whew! Now back to my aprons and quilt. And a couple more hoodies from fleece remnants...



WOW you have been busy.



goteamwood said:


> I ordered my first custom fabric from spoonflower.com recently and it came in today's mail. I LOVE IT. Can you just see the adorable bowling shirts I am gonna be making? (The cow and the bandana fabric I already had.)
> 
> I love that you can make your own fabric designs, very cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pricey per yard, but I think I can stretch it out since it is just going to be sleeves and plackets really. SO excited. That project is going to have to wait until after Christmas though.
> 
> Just wanted to share my excitement. Sorry for the photo barrage today.



That is awesome...but can't imagine who has fabric like that


----------



## VBAndrea

nowellsl said:


> Maybe if you tried mixing the wet with the dry it would last longer.


We tried the dry again and he won't touch it in a bowl, but if he is begging for a treat I give it to him and he eats it   So now we have a four pound bag of cat treats   The really good news is he will no longer touch the dry food that our other cat eats, and our cat won't touch the wet food, so we don't have to separate them while dining.



tricia said:


> Here are the 4 of us on said trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0789 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8844 by tricialee22, on Flickr


Great family photo!  It's so nice to see everyone   The only other pic I remember seeing of you is the one in your Halloween skirt.  And we love Jeff Dunham -- dh and I saw him last year.



tricia said:


> And as long as I have this and Flickr open I may as well post some other stuff I have made lately.
> 
> Christmas outfits for siblings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8838 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8841 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> Co-ordinating shirts and dress for a big Give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8784 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8804 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> Hello Kitty Shirt, skirt and apron for a little one's 6th BDay party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8808 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> Dress for a launch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8770tlb by tricialee22, on Flickr


Everything is awesome but the Hello Kitty skirt has to be my favorite -- I love the colors and fabrics you used.



sayheyrenee said:


> I just found this thread today and I am in awe of everyone's work.
> 
> I haven't sewed in years and now I want to start again. My mom and grandmom made all my clothes growing up. I started getting annoyed in about 6th grade ( I thought everyone else dressed so cool)....that is until I had a child and realized all the love they had for me. Now I miss their talent.
> 
> Thank you for inspiring me. I have both their sewing boxes and my mothers machine now. (they both have passed) and I am blessed they gave me this


Welcome 



pyrxtc said:


> Shirt #1 in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt #2 in action


The shirts look great on!  I keep wanting to get that pattern for myself, but I never have timee to finish the oodles of things I have started for my dd.



aboveH20 said:


> Back in the old days when we had Project Disboutique (I forget the real name) I thought it would be fun to select one fabric and see what projects people came up with.
> 
> Well, this is a variation of that.  I saw this red, black and white ornament fabric at Hobby Lobby and it screamed (yes, literallly it screamed, I jumped a foot!) Disney to me.  I thought it would be fun to see if any one else bought it and what projects YOU have come up with.
> 
> Any contestants for "I Got That!"?
> 
> I'd love to see photos of other ways this fabric has been used.
> 
> Here's my string backpack.  Purposefully understated in its Disneyesqueness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(I have another fabric in mind, too, so if no one posts for this fabric, I have one more that I'll try before giving up on what is sure to be a runaway best idea for a game ever.)_


Lovely work Cheryl   We don't have a Hobby Lobby so I have never seen that fabric 



goteamwood said:


> I don't have that fabric, but I am curious if you have a pattern or a tutorial for the bag. I got all the "ingredients" to make them but I am not smart enough to figure out how to loop the straps through. I did a search for tutorials and they all say to sew the straps on the bottom. I got grommets and the tool to do them, so I would prefer that.
> 
> Been SO BUSY lately. Here are a couple of things I just wrapped up. Still have a couple major projects for Christmas, one of which is a lap quilt 60x60 which I finally finished the top and basted it, but have to quilt and bind it. Also, hosting a christmas party for our twin playgroup so I decided to make all the kids (14 total!) gingerbread aprons. I currently have 2 gingerbread men stitched out... the party is in 10 days. Hoping they go quickly to assemble. I am making them from tea towels so they are mostly hemmed and just need the applique and the straps.
> 
> Finished 2 more Hulk sweatshirts, one for each of my boys to match their cousin's I posted last week. All 3 shirts came from the same $6 fleece remnant and about $4-5 of green and black. Love the cost of these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up two of these fleece throws at Ikea for $3 each, they were the perfect color for these Agent P throws for my boys. I might add their names on them. Haven't decided. BTW having used other designers, I always LOVE going back to HeatherSue's stuff. I love the eyes on this guy, so great. Still need to stitch out one more for the other kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my learning my serger projects was making these pillowcases for my boys. I picked up the flannel at Joann for 60% off one day doorbuster, and they LOVE them. As you can see they have taken to sharing a bed. One has a recent terrible fear of monsters and the dark, so sleeping with a buddy seems to help. Could have saved so much money on that 2nd bed. (and they are absolutely using one as a pillow and one as a blanket.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Finally, the projects I made for our twin birthday parties this week. These for the 4 year olds:
> 
> 
> 
> And these, which look  much better in person than this terrible photo, for the 3 year old Chicago Bears fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made 2 shirts for the big give, and as soon as I have confirmed the family has them I will post them. I am thrilled with how they turned out!
> Whew! Now back to my aprons and quilt. And a couple more hoodies from fleece remnants...


Everything looks great!  I love the sleeping boys.


----------



## PurpleEars

VBAndrea said:


> Not sure if I posted about our old cat on here -- he is 17 y/o and started losing weight and vomiting more than the usual a lot he always has.  He is hyperthyroid.  Vet is treating with food first but 3 days into the diet he completely stopped eating so we all became very worried.  I ran out and got some wet food and he gobbled that up (He's never eaten wet in his life) so we had to buy cans of food that are over $2 each after having spent $25 on a bag of dry
> 
> I only have two of the possibly now 9 dog shirts done.  I will hopefully get two more done today and then post pics.  I wish people would be more gracious about rsvp'ing in a timely matter.  One girl could not come and dd had two on her waiting list.  Sent an invite to her #1 choice on the waiting list and the #2 girl came up to me and asked why she wasn't invited.  She was so sad.  Never mind I asked dd not to discuss her party at school!!!  In all fairness, the girls who got the invites may have been the ones talking about it.  Anyway, I told dh and dh is a former colleague of the girl's mother so he said to invite her.  I already ran out and picked up a 9th Webkinz but need to run out and get a 9th shirt.  And stupid me volunteered to help dd's teacher with Advent calendars today.  Why do I always over extend myself?
> 
> It's St Nicholas' Day?  Does anyone celebrate?  We grew up with the tradition but I think we are the only ones in our area now that do it.  My dd has a Christmas report to do on Germany so it works out to be a good tradition for us to do.



I am sorry to hear about your cat's situation. I hope you can get the shirts done in time and then take a nice long break and perhaps actually make yourself something!



dianemom2 said:


> We are definitely feeling blessed right now.  And it seems like some other health issues my husband has had for the last few months might be related to this as well.  He's had terrible foot pain and it turns out that it may be related to his thyroid issues.  Isn't that crazy!
> 
> They have changed the surgery date AGAIN!  Now it is going to be this Tuesday.  You all know that I am such a planner.  So having the date changed 4 times is making me crazy!!!!!
> 
> QUESTION??????
> Has anybody ever added a sailor collar to an existing dress pattern?  I am thinking of giving it a try and I did find a couple of tutorials.  But I thought I'd check to see if anybody has any real life experience with trying this.  TIA!



I was thinking about your family today and wondering if the surgery will impact on Hanukkah celebrations. I am a planner too and having the date changed this many times will drive me crazy too. I don't have any suggestions on the adding a collar, but hopefully someone else will!




tricia said:


> Here are a couple of the shirts my boys let me make for them lately.  Here is Liam with "well if you HAVE to take a picture I will made a weird face".  He asked me for a plain white shirt with Hakuna Matata in big black lettering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23915_416017088452515_1929769668_n by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> We went to Universal Studios in October and I offered to make Tyler any shirt he wanted for the trip. Here are the 4 of us on said trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0789 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> And I made this for Tyler this week.  If you haven't seen Jeff Dunham it will not mean much to you, but Ty loves it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8844 by tricialee22, on Flickr



It's neat to see what you make for older boys. I really like that family picture.



tricia said:


> And as long as I have this and Flickr open I may as well post some other stuff I have made lately.
> 
> Christmas outfits for siblings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8838 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8841 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> Co-ordinating shirts and dress for a big Give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8784 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8804 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> Hello Kitty Shirt, skirt and apron for a little one's 6th BDay party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8808 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> Dress for a launch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8770tlb by tricialee22, on Flickr



Everything look great. I like how you upcycled the t-shirts.



sayheyrenee said:


> I just found this thread today and I am in awe of everyone's work.
> 
> I haven't sewed in years and now I want to start again. My mom and grandmom made all my clothes growing up. I started getting annoyed in about 6th grade ( I thought everyone else dressed so cool)....that is until I had a child and realized all the love they had for me. Now I miss their talent.
> 
> Thank you for inspiring me. I have both their sewing boxes and my mothers machine now. (they both have passed) and I am blessed they gave me this



Welcome! This is the nicest group of people you'll find on the boards. Please post pictures of your creations.



pyrxtc said:


> Shirt #1 in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt #2 in action



Both shirts look fantastic on you! Thank you for sharing the pictures!



aboveH20 said:


> Back in the old days when we had Project Disboutique (I forget the real name) I thought it would be fun to select one fabric and see what projects people came up with.
> 
> Well, this is a variation of that.  I saw this red, black and white ornament fabric at Hobby Lobby and it screamed (yes, literallly it screamed, I jumped a foot!) Disney to me.  I thought it would be fun to see if any one else bought it and what projects YOU have come up with.
> 
> Any contestants for "I Got That!"?
> 
> I'd love to see photos of other ways this fabric has been used.
> 
> Here's my string backpack.  Purposefully understated in its Disneyesqueness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(I have another fabric in mind, too, so if no one posts for this fabric, I have one more that I'll try before giving up on what is sure to be a runaway best idea for a game ever.)_



Thankfully I don't have access to the same fabric or else my overflowing stash will have more fabric. However, I do have some of that "Epcot Christmas" fabric I bought when I was down in So Cal last February (it was deeply discounted). I am not sure what to do with it, my guess is that it will end up on outfits for the Gives one of these years.



4HppyCamprs said:


> Hello All!! I am having embroidery machine envy really quite bad but again I should really learn the basics before I delve much deeper. I am in the middle of preparing for finals but found some fabric I could not resist the impulse to buy when I was walking down the fabric aisle at walmart so I am sharing it here since I am so excited to start on my next project. It is going to be a sleeveless swing top and bloomers for my 16 month old. I just love these fabrics. So here I am sharing



The ladybug fabric looks cute! I can't wait to see your finished product!



PrincessMickey said:


> Thanks for all the thoughts for my test today. It was much less stressfull than I thought it would be. The first one I took was around 700 questions and most were multiple choice. This one was only 300 and all were true or false. Most of the questions were about suicidal thoughts, paranoia questions like do you think you are being followed or someone is out to get you, and do you ever have evil thoughts type of questions. Than had a quick interview about weather I have ever taken drugs, had a mental illness, been on medications for depression. so al in all it was pretty easy and I should know next week weather I get the job or not.



I am glad the testing went well today. I hope you will have a positive answer next week!



goteamwood said:


> Been SO BUSY lately. Here are a couple of things I just wrapped up. Still have a couple major projects for Christmas, one of which is a lap quilt 60x60 which I finally finished the top and basted it, but have to quilt and bind it. Also, hosting a christmas party for our twin playgroup so I decided to make all the kids (14 total!) gingerbread aprons. I currently have 2 gingerbread men stitched out... the party is in 10 days. Hoping they go quickly to assemble. I am making them from tea towels so they are mostly hemmed and just need the applique and the straps.
> 
> Finished 2 more Hulk sweatshirts, one for each of my boys to match their cousin's I posted last week. All 3 shirts came from the same $6 fleece remnant and about $4-5 of green and black. Love the cost of these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made this Avengers throw for my comic-obsessed husband. This was (I was told mistakenly) on the remnant shelf at Hancock so it cost about $6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up two of these fleece throws at Ikea for $3 each, they were the perfect color for these Agent P throws for my boys. I might add their names on them. Haven't decided. BTW having used other designers, I always LOVE going back to HeatherSue's stuff. I love the eyes on this guy, so great. Still need to stitch out one more for the other kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my learning my serger projects was making these pillowcases for my boys. I picked up the flannel at Joann for 60% off one day doorbuster, and they LOVE them. As you can see they have taken to sharing a bed. One has a recent terrible fear of monsters and the dark, so sleeping with a buddy seems to help. Could have saved so much money on that 2nd bed. (and they are absolutely using one as a pillow and one as a blanket.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Finally, the projects I made for our twin birthday parties this week. These for the 4 year olds:
> 
> 
> 
> And these, which look  much better in person than this terrible photo, for the 3 year old Chicago Bears fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made 2 shirts for the big give, and as soon as I have confirmed the family has them I will post them. I am thrilled with how they turned out!
> Whew! Now back to my aprons and quilt. And a couple more hoodies from fleece remnants...



Great job on the Hulk set - you certainly can't beat the price for that fabric! I like the fleece blankets too. It looks like you have been very busy sewing. The picture of your boys is just too cute.



goteamwood said:


> I ordered my first custom fabric from spoonflower.com recently and it came in today's mail. I LOVE IT. Can you just see the adorable bowling shirts I am gonna be making? (The cow and the bandana fabric I already had.)
> 
> I love that you can make your own fabric designs, very cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pricey per yard, but I think I can stretch it out since it is just going to be sleeves and plackets really. SO excited. That project is going to have to wait until after Christmas though.
> 
> Just wanted to share my excitement. Sorry for the photo barrage today.



Very cool. I can't wait to see what you make with it!


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

goteamwood said:
			
		

> http://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/all-the-rage-raglans.htm They are the Carla C All the Rage Raglan plus hoodie. I haven't made them with anything but fleece so far, but they go together SUPER fast and easy. Literally I can whip one together in about 30 minutes - cutting, assembling, hemming. Once I learn how to hem with my serger maybe even faster!



Thank you so much! I have some monster fleece I want to make a hoodie out of and I love your fleeces. My 8 year old loves the avenger fleece so this will be great for him too 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## nannye

Grr I am totally annoyed! I put my marathon thread order out on Friday morning of the 30th. I got a notice that it shipped yesterday. Really it took 7 days to process and get ready to ship? sigh I'm now going to have to go buy other embroidery thread for the designs I need to do before it gets here.


----------



## dianemom2

tricia said:


> I guess we have to be happy that they let us do anything at all for them at this stage of their life.


That is definitely true!  My SIL keeps asking me why I don't make stuff for my kids.  She doesn't believe that they don't like any of what I make.



aboveH20 said:


> Well, this is a variation of that.  I saw this red, black and white ornament fabric at Hobby Lobby and it screamed (yes, literallly it screamed, I jumped a foot!) Disney to me.  I thought it would be fun to see if any one else bought it and what projects YOU have come up with.
> 
> Any contestants for "I Got That!"?
> 
> I'd love to see photos of other ways this fabric has been used.
> 
> Here's my string backpack.  Purposefully understated in its Disneyesqueness.


Love your bag!  We don't have any Hobby Lobby stores near here so I've never seen that fabric.  I don't tend to buy too much Christmas fabric either.  LOL!



4HppyCamprs said:


> Hello All!! I am having embroidery machine envy really quite bad but again I should really learn the basics before I delve much deeper. I


That is some very cute fabric.  I'm sure the outfit will turn out adorable!



PrincessMickey said:


> Thanks for all the thoughts for my test today. It was much less stressfull than I thought it would be. The first one I took was around 700 questions and most were multiple choice. This one was only 300 and all were true or false. Most of the questions were about suicidal thoughts, paranoia questions like do you think you are being followed or someone is out to get you, and do you ever have evil thoughts type of questions. Than had a quick interview about weather I have ever taken drugs, had a mental illness, been on medications for depression. so al in all it was pretty easy and I should know next week weather I get the job or not.


I am glad that the test was less stressful than you expected.  I hope that you get the job offer this week.



goteamwood said:


> Been SO BUSY lately. Here are a couple of things I just wrapped up. Still have a couple major projects for Christmas, one of which is a lap quilt 60x60 which I finally finished the top and basted it, but have to quilt and bind it. Also, hosting a christmas party for our twin playgroup so I decided to make all the kids (14 total!) gingerbread aprons. I currently have 2 gingerbread men stitched out... the party is in 10 days. Hoping they go quickly to assemble. I am making them from tea towels so they are mostly hemmed and just need the applique and the straps.


Wow!  You have been super busy!  Everything looks terrific!  I love how your raglan hoodies turned out.  Did you decorate the zippered hoodies or did you sew the whole thing?  I've never sewn anything with a zippered front.  In fact, I have avoided zippers where at all possible.  LOL!  Your little guys sleeping in bed together are so cute.  My girls never wanted to sleep together.  In fact, they hate sleeping in the same bed because my younger daughter is such a restless sleeper.  How are you doing on the aprons?  Several years ago I made 20 aprons and mob caps for my older dd's colonial tea party birthday.  I figured out that if I bought extra wide, white bias tape, I could use that as the top band and tie for the aprons and they came together super fast after that.



goteamwood said:


> I ordered my first custom fabric from spoonflower.com recently and it came in today's mail. I LOVE IT. Can you just see the adorable bowling shirts I am gonna be making? (The cow and the bandana fabric I already had.)
> 
> I love that you can make your own fabric designs, very cool.


Gee I can't imagine what you are planning to make with those fabrics!  I've heard of spoonflower but I'm purposely staying away.  I HAVE to use up some of the fabrics that I already have!!!!

Flora- I missed getting your quote, but Chanukah does start tonight.  DH will have to stay overnight in the hospital so I told the kids that we'd just wait until daddy comes home to open those presents.


----------



## nannye

So question, i am trying to figure out what to copy over to my USB drive  from an embroidery design I have downloaded. For instance, say Heathersue's mickey head with a santa hat. I have it downloaded.  but when I opened the file there is so much there I don't know what to do or if i have unzipped it? 

All I did was save the file to my computer hard drive. 

Help  lol


----------



## McDuck

nannye said:
			
		

> So question, i am trying to figure out what to copy over to my USB drive  from an embroidery design I have downloaded. For instance, say Heathersue's mickey head with a santa hat. I have it downloaded.  but when I opened the file there is so much there I don't know what to do or if i have unzipped it?
> 
> All I did was save the file to my computer hard drive.
> 
> Help  lol



unzip it if it's not unzipped. I move mine to a dedicated folder.
Copy the PES file in the size you want to use to your usb. You can use smaller files in the 5x7 hoop if it suits your project.


----------



## goteamwood

dianemom2 said:


> Wow!  You have been super busy!  Everything looks terrific!  I love how your raglan hoodies turned out.  Did you decorate the zippered hoodies or did you sew the whole thing?  I've never sewn anything with a zippered front.  In fact, I have avoided zippers where at all possible.  LOL!  Your little guys sleeping in bed together are so cute.  My girls never wanted to sleep together.  In fact, they hate sleeping in the same bed because my younger daughter is such a restless sleeper.  How are you doing on the aprons?  Several years ago I made 20 aprons and mob caps for my older dd's colonial tea party birthday.  I figured out that if I bought extra wide, white bias tape, I could use that as the top band and tie for the aprons and they came together super fast after that.
> 
> 
> Gee I can't imagine what you are planning to make with those fabrics!  I've heard of spoonflower but I'm purposely staying away.  I HAVE to use up some of the fabrics that I already have!!!!



The Dinosaur hoodies were from Target, they were on sale even! Just added the spikes and the applique on the front. They usually have some decent blank hoodies there, I have done Dino hoodies as gifts before, and embellished others for my kids too. Much cheaper than the blank hoodies I have seen on jiffyshirts and the like.

I found about a dozen other cool things on spoonflower but resisted. I have been looking for Woody fabric forever. Our trip to CA is up in the air right now since we are supposed to go with my brother and nephew and my brothers' pay just got cut, so don't know if we are going. I was hoping to make Buzz and Woody bowling shirts with the fabric, which I will probably do anyway. I told my husband if CA and the visit family + a couple days at Disneyland fall thru we should just go back to Disney World!


----------



## aboveH20

PrincessMickey said:


> What a fun idea. I love that fabric.



I love red, white, and black together.  I guess I was destined to love Disney as well.



goteamwood said:


> I don't have that fabric, but I am curious if you have a pattern or a tutorial for the bag. I got all the "ingredients" to make them but I am not smart enough to figure out how to loop the straps through. I did a search for tutorials and they all say to sew the straps on the bottom. I got grommets and the tool to do them, so I would prefer that.



I don't have a pattern or tutorial.  I basically measured a backpack I had.  I've made a couple of the backpacks (I took one to Alaska and made two for a recent Give) so the method has evolved a number of times.  Are you just wondering about the string?  I've got another bag almost finished and I'll take photos as I string it -- or draw a picture.





miprender said:


> I haven't been to HL since they opened in September, but that is cool fabric. I see tons of hidden mickey heads



I read so much about Hobby Lobby on this thread that I actually drove about 2 hours to go to one a couple years ago.  Now there's one about 20 minutes from my house.  (I'm glad it's not any closer, it's bad enough having Joann on the way to the grocery store!)

And speaking of fabric, I used the last of it what you sent me 






for a Big Give pocket.



VBAndrea said:


> Lovely work Cheryl   We don't have a Hobby Lobby so I have never seen that fabric



No loss.  I don't often go there.  NY doesn't have any Hancocks.  Do you?



PurpleEars said:


> Thankfully I don't have access to the same fabric or else my overflowing stash will have more fabric. However, I do have some of that "Epcot Christmas" fabric I bought when I was down in So Cal last February (it was deeply discounted). I am not sure what to do with it, my guess is that it will end up on outfits for the Gives one of these years.



I don't remember the Epcot Christmas fabric.  Did you post a picture of it before?



dianemom2 said:


> Love your bag!  We don't have any Hobby Lobby stores near here so I've never seen that fabric.  I don't tend to buy too much Christmas fabric either.  LOL!



No, I guess you wouldn't.


----------



## nannye

McDuck said:


> unzip it if it's not unzipped. I move mine to a dedicated folder.
> Copy the PES file in the size you want to use to your usb. You can use smaller files in the 5x7 hoop if it suits your project.



Oh Goodness thank you! if I had thought about that rather than freaked out i would have remember PES files! Thanks


----------



## nannye

I am not sure the best way to do this so I really could use some help from someone who has made Carla C's patchwork twirl skirt. 

The pattern bases all measurements off of 44 inch width fabric 6 diff patterns) 
My problem...... One of my materials is 40 inch, 2 at 42 inch, one at 52, one at 54 and i didn't measure the last one. Now the big 3 I'm not worried about, it's the one at 40 inches and 2 at 42 inches. I'm not sure what the best way to go about making the skirt would be while still using the material effectively, any thoughts?


----------



## nannye

nannye said:


> I am not sure the best way to do this so I really could use some help from someone who has made Carla C's patchwork twirl skirt.
> 
> The pattern bases all measurements off of 44 inch width fabric 6 diff patterns)
> My problem...... One of my materials is 40 inch, 2 at 42 inch, one at 52, one at 54 and i didn't measure the last one. Now the big 3 I'm not worried about, it's the one at 40 inches and 2 at 42 inches. I'm not sure what the best way to go about making the skirt would be while still using the material effectively, any thoughts?



ok forget this I figured it out! I am totally changing the pattern since I wanted a plain ruffle anyways and I am not making the doll skirt I know what I am doing woohooo


----------



## ivey_family

nannye said:
			
		

> So question, i am trying to figure out what to copy over to my USB drive  from an embroidery design I have downloaded. For instance, say Heathersue's mickey head with a santa hat. I have it downloaded.  but when I opened the file there is so much there I don't know what to do or if i have unzipped it?
> 
> All I did was save the file to my computer hard drive.
> 
> Help  lol



First, if you haven't already, unzip the file.  You should see a list of 15-20 designs.  You're looking for the size you want and the correct file type for your machine.  You've got a pe770 right?  If so, Brother's files end in ".pes" and the size will either be 4x4 or 5x7 on a 770.

You can delete everything except .pes files if you want to save space.  They are for other brands and you can convert later if you ever get another type of machine.  I don't delete mine b/c we've got lots of storage space, but it's fine to do so.

HTH!
Regards,
C.


----------



## dianemom2

nannye said:


> So question, i am trying to figure out what to copy over to my USB drive  from an embroidery design I have downloaded. For instance, say Heathersue's mickey head with a santa hat. I have it downloaded.  but when I opened the file there is so much there I don't know what to do or if i have unzipped it?


I see that you got your questions about this answered.  How did things go with the patchwork skirt?



goteamwood said:


> The Dinosaur hoodies were from Target, they were on sale even! Just added the spikes and the applique on the front. They usually have some decent blank hoodies there, I have done Dino hoodies as gifts before, and embellished others for my kids too. Much cheaper than the blank hoodies I have seen on jiffyshirts and the like.
> 
> I found about a dozen other cool things on spoonflower but resisted. I have been looking for Woody fabric forever. Our trip to CA is up in the air right now since we are supposed to go with my brother and nephew and my brothers' pay just got cut, so don't know if we are going. I was hoping to make Buzz and Woody bowling shirts with the fabric, which I will probably do anyway. I told my husband if CA and the visit family + a couple days at Disneyland fall thru we should just go back to Disney World!


I don't usually think about Target for their blanks. I usually tend to end up at Walmart for them because our Walmart seems to have more to choose from.  We have a Rugged Wearhouse where I pick up super cheap blanks from time to time.  Sometimes they have adult blank sweatshirts for $2.99!

I think your Woody bowling shirts will look great.  I hope that your family trip works out but if it doesn't, Disney World is always a blast!



aboveH20 said:


> I read so much about Hobby Lobby on this thread that I actually drove about 2 hours to go to one a couple years ago.  Now there's one about 20 minutes from my house.  (I'm glad it's not any closer, it's bad enough having Joann on the way to the grocery store!)
> 
> And speaking of fabric, I used the last of it what you sent me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for a Big Give pocket.



I love the bag that you made for the Big Give.  The ribbons around the top were so cute!  Did you make the entire bag or did you line an already made canvas bag?  I've never worked with canvas because it looks so stiff and difficult.


----------



## goteamwood

I just saw the wish family I made big give shirts for received them so I am OK to post them here. I think they turned out super cute, and the best part was I was able to make them with fabric I already had (from the Wall-E, Buzz and Monsters Inc Adult shirt leftovers plus some nemo FQ I had on hand.) They wanted the brothers coordinating, so I tried to make them similar but different.

Fronts



Backs



One boy said Crush was his favorite, the other Nemo, so it worked out well. I love the way Crush came out though, might be one of my favorite appliques I have done.


----------



## nannye

I was wondering if anyone has any recommendations for a tote bag pattern that is easy to do and will house at least a 14x14 scrapbook box. I kinda want it to be like a reusable shopping bag I guess, somewhat around that size and depth... 

Would appreciate any suggestions
thanks
erin


----------



## nannye

dianemom2 said:


> I see that you got your questions about this answered.  How did things go with the patchwork skirt?
> QUOTE]
> 
> I'm still working on it. My mom is doing the ruffle for me now since we had to use her machine to do it. I really hope my ruffler gets here soon. After that next up is assembling the patchwork.
> 
> I was just having a dumb moment and wasn't figuring out to just make the number of small patchwork pieces i needed based on size. Very dumb moment. I saved myself a lot of time and work and material by turning my brain to smart mode. lol


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

I finished the lady bug outfit. I am pretty proud of the fact I only needed  help on the pattern placement for cutting out the fabric. I did the rest entirely on my own. It is not perfect but I am pretty proud! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## PurpleEars

dianemom2 said:


> Flora- I missed getting your quote, but Chanukah does start tonight.  DH will have to stay overnight in the hospital so I told the kids that we'd just wait until daddy comes home to open those presents.



I pray your husband will recover quickly and will get to enjoy this special time with your family. I am sure it is difficult and stressful to have a surgery on top of a holiday! 



aboveH20 said:


> I don't remember the Epcot Christmas fabric.  Did you post a picture of it before?



I didn't post a picture of it but I know someone else did (that how I knew the fabric existed). It had green background with ornaments with flags of different countries. That's why it screamed Epcot and Christmas. Maybe I should go and dig the fabric out of the stash and take a picture of it.



goteamwood said:


> I just saw the wish family I made big give shirts for received them so I am OK to post them here. I think they turned out super cute, and the best part was I was able to make them with fabric I already had (from the Wall-E, Buzz and Monsters Inc Adult shirt leftovers plus some nemo FQ I had on hand.) They wanted the brothers coordinating, so I tried to make them similar but different.
> 
> Fronts
> 
> 
> 
> Backs
> 
> 
> 
> One boy said Crush was his favorite, the other Nemo, so it worked out well. I love the way Crush came out though, might be one of my favorite appliques I have done.



I know I commented on them elsewhere already, but I need to say it again: you did a great job on the shirts! I am sure the boys liked them very much!



nannye said:


> I was wondering if anyone has any recommendations for a tote bag pattern that is easy to do and will house at least a 14x14 scrapbook box. I kinda want it to be like a reusable shopping bag I guess, somewhat around that size and depth...
> 
> Would appreciate any suggestions
> thanks
> erin



Hmmm would the Rosetta bag be big enough? I know mine holds my large laptop comfortably. You may need to make it taller to fit 14" though.



4HppyCamprs said:


> I finished the lady bug outfit. I am pretty proud of the fact I only needed  help on the pattern placement for cutting out the fabric. I did the rest entirely on my own. It is not perfect but I am pretty proud!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Super cute! Great job on the outfit!


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

Thanks. I had a uncooperative model last night but will try to post a pic of her in it when she is not crabby/running away lol

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## tinkbell13

nannye said:


> I was wondering if anyone has any recommendations for a tote bag pattern that is easy to do and will house at least a 14x14 scrapbook box. I kinda want it to be like a reusable shopping bag I guess, somewhat around that size and depth...
> 
> Would appreciate any suggestions
> thanks
> erin



I looked at several tote tutorials online when I first started sewing again. A couple that I bookmarked from that time are:
http://grosgrainfabulous.blogspot.ca/2011/05/free-pattern-month-day-20-noodlehead.html
http://sewmamasew.com/blog2/2008/07/classic-tote-tutorial/
I used the first one as a base to make totes for a BG, although I changed the size and added pockets inside it and to the back. Super simple to make too.


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

Funny enough she has never used a pacifier (it has been around for ages just in case lol) but her brother shoved it at her today and she was taken with it. 






Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## pyrxtc

4HppyCamprs said:


> Funny enough she has never used a pacifier (it has been around for ages just in case lol) but her brother shoved it at her today and she was taken with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I love it ! She looks so cute !!


----------



## PurpleEars

4HppyCamprs said:


> Funny enough she has never used a pacifier (it has been around for ages just in case lol) but her brother shoved it at her today and she was taken with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



The outfit looks even better when modelled!

Since it has a while since I shared pictures of my projects, here are a few things I worked on the last little while:

Jewellery rolls for a Give:





Jewellery rolls for another Give:





Jewellery roll for a third Give:





(can you see a trend?) 

And just to break the trend, I made a pair of bowling shirts for a Give:





Close up of the applique (thanks Heather!)





I also made a growth chart as a baby gift (they already have 2 other children so I thought it would be used by all children):





I finished my Advent calendar last week (only a few days into Advent) but I haven't taken a picture of it yet. I also made an apron as a gift but I didn't get a chance to take a picture.

I had a busy day yesterday - we had a Christmas cookie baking party at our place. This started out as a simple request from DH's sister-in-law as she wanted to learn how to make cookies. Then my mother-in-law thought it would be a great idea to have the women get together to bake all the cookies for Christmas at the same time. Since I had the fancy kitchen gadgets (like my trusty Kitchenaid mixer), it ended up at our place. We made lots of cookies but of course I had to do the clean up after too. At least the kitchen is no longer a disaster zone now!


----------



## dianemom2

goteamwood said:


> Fronts
> 
> 
> 
> Backs


Those turned out so cute!  I love Finding Nemo!



nannye said:


> dianemom2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see that you got your questions about this answered.  How did things go with the patchwork skirt?
> QUOTE]
> 
> I'm still working on it. My mom is doing the ruffle for me now since we had to use her machine to do it. I really hope my ruffler gets here soon. After that next up is assembling the patchwork.
> 
> I was just having a dumb moment and wasn't figuring out to just make the number of small patchwork pieces i needed based on size. Very dumb moment. I saved myself a lot of time and work and material by turning my brain to smart mode. lol
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad that you got it figured out and were able to start working on it.  I love having a ruffler.  It does make things go a lot faster when you have to make a lot of ruffles (which I don't enjoy making).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleEars said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pray your husband will recover quickly and will get to enjoy this special time with your family. I am sure it is difficult and stressful to have a surgery on top of a holiday!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've had to adjust holidays before and the kids are ok with it.  I made latkes last night and the kids got to open presents.  We'll just play it by ear for the next couple of days.
> 
> 
> 
> 4HppyCamprs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny enough she has never used a pacifier (it has been around for ages just in case lol) but her brother shoved it at her today and she was taken with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That turned out great and your little one is adorable!  Glad you were able to make it all on your own.
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleEars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jewellery rolls for a Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewellery rolls for another Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewellery roll for a third Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (can you see a trend?)
> 
> And just to break the trend, I made a pair of bowling shirts for a Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a growth chart as a baby gift (they already have 2 other children so I thought it would be used by all children):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All your projects look great!  They turned out really well.  I've never made a jewelry roll before.  Do you just roll your jewelry up inside of it to keep it from getting tangled?
> 
> Your bowling shirts turned out fabulous!  And the growth chart is a great baby gift.  I had a growth chart for each of my girls and they are still hanging up in their rooms.  It is fun to look at them and see how tiny they used to be.
Click to expand...


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

I dont know how to do the multiquote yet. I will have to look into how to do that but I want to say that I love both the FINDING NEMO Shirts and the CHEF MICKEY Bowling shirts. It is great to get ideas for my boys. I guess I need to learn to do buttonholes  mkY machine has the capability but since my machine did not come with a manual and I have been using one for a similar style machine some stuff is hit or miss in being included. 

The big give jewelry rolls are very nice and I am sure at this point you can do them in your sleep! It is great that you are contributing to such a good cause 

Thanks for the compliments on my model/DD and it really does make a difference seeing the finished product on people. Fun!


----------



## PrincessMickey

goteamwood said:


> Been SO BUSY lately. Here are a couple of things I just wrapped up. Still have a couple major projects for Christmas, one of which is a lap quilt 60x60 which I finally finished the top and basted it, but have to quilt and bind it. Also, hosting a christmas party for our twin playgroup so I decided to make all the kids (14 total!) gingerbread aprons. I currently have 2 gingerbread men stitched out... the party is in 10 days. Hoping they go quickly to assemble. I am making them from tea towels so they are mostly hemmed and just need the applique and the straps.
> 
> Finished 2 more Hulk sweatshirts, one for each of my boys to match their cousin's I posted last week. All 3 shirts came from the same $6 fleece remnant and about $4-5 of green and black. Love the cost of these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made this Avengers throw for my comic-obsessed husband. This was (I was told mistakenly) on the remnant shelf at Hancock so it cost about $6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up two of these fleece throws at Ikea for $3 each, they were the perfect color for these Agent P throws for my boys. I might add their names on them. Haven't decided. BTW having used other designers, I always LOVE going back to HeatherSue's stuff. I love the eyes on this guy, so great. Still need to stitch out one more for the other kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my learning my serger projects was making these pillowcases for my boys. I picked up the flannel at Joann for 60% off one day doorbuster, and they LOVE them. As you can see they have taken to sharing a bed. One has a recent terrible fear of monsters and the dark, so sleeping with a buddy seems to help. Could have saved so much money on that 2nd bed. (and they are absolutely using one as a pillow and one as a blanket.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Finally, the projects I made for our twin birthday parties this week. These for the 4 year olds:
> 
> 
> 
> And these, which look  much better in person than this terrible photo, for the 3 year old Chicago Bears fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made 2 shirts for the big give, and as soon as I have confirmed the family has them I will post them. I am thrilled with how they turned out!
> Whew! Now back to my aprons and quilt. And a couple more hoodies from fleece remnants...



You have been very busy. Love the picture of the boys sharing a bed, how cute.



goteamwood said:


> I ordered my first custom fabric from spoonflower.com recently and it came in today's mail. I LOVE IT. Can you just see the adorable bowling shirts I am gonna be making? (The cow and the bandana fabric I already had.)
> 
> I love that you can make your own fabric designs, very cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pricey per yard, but I think I can stretch it out since it is just going to be sleeves and plackets really. SO excited. That project is going to have to wait until after Christmas though.
> 
> Just wanted to share my excitement. Sorry for the photo barrage today.



Looks like fun fabrics to work with, can't wait to see what you end up making!



aboveH20 said:


> I read so much about Hobby Lobby on this thread that I actually drove about 2 hours to go to one a couple years ago.  Now there's one about 20 minutes from my house.  (I'm glad it's not any closer, it's bad enough having Joann on the way to the grocery store!)
> 
> And speaking of fabric, I used the last of it what you sent me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for a Big Give pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> No loss.  I don't often go there.  NY doesn't have any Hancocks.  Do you?



I don't go to Hobby Lobby very often, they just don't have as much fabric as Joann's, although most of what they do have is different than Joann's. I am going to make a trip there this afternoon because I am looking for something specific in mind and Joanns didn't have quite what I was looking for. 

I love the tote bag!



goteamwood said:


> Fronts
> 
> 
> 
> Backs
> 
> 
> 
> One boy said Crush was his favorite, the other Nemo, so it worked out well. I love the way Crush came out though, might be one of my favorite appliques I have done.



Those are great and awesome you could use stuff you already had!!



nannye said:


> I was wondering if anyone has any recommendations for a tote bag pattern that is easy to do and will house at least a 14x14 scrapbook box. I kinda want it to be like a reusable shopping bag I guess, somewhat around that size and depth...
> 
> Would appreciate any suggestions
> thanks
> erin



I have a few bag patterns from Aivilo. She is on you can make this .com and I think she is also on etsy. Also stay tuned to see my huge project I did this weekend, you might get some ideas from that!



4HppyCamprs said:


> Funny enough she has never used a pacifier (it has been around for ages just in case lol) but her brother shoved it at her today and she was taken with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Great job, you did a fabuous job! It looks great on her and what a cutie she is!



PurpleEars said:


> The outfit looks even better when modelled!
> 
> Since it has a while since I shared pictures of my projects, here are a few things I worked on the last little while:
> 
> Jewellery rolls for a Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewellery rolls for another Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewellery roll for a third Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (can you see a trend?)
> 
> And just to break the trend, I made a pair of bowling shirts for a Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the applique (thanks Heather!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a growth chart as a baby gift (they already have 2 other children so I thought it would be used by all children):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished my Advent calendar last week (only a few days into Advent) but I haven't taken a picture of it yet. I also made an apron as a gift but I didn't get a chance to take a picture.
> 
> I had a busy day yesterday - we had a Christmas cookie baking party at our place. This started out as a simple request from DH's sister-in-law as she wanted to learn how to make cookies. Then my mother-in-law thought it would be a great idea to have the women get together to bake all the cookies for Christmas at the same time. Since I had the fancy kitchen gadgets (like my trusty Kitchenaid mixer), it ended up at our place. We made lots of cookies but of course I had to do the clean up after too. At least the kitchen is no longer a disaster zone now!



All the jewlery rolls look great and so do the bowling shirts. What a great idea to make a growth chart, that makes a perfect gift. Would love to see pictures of the Advent calendar you did. I would love to make something advent for next year. How fun to do a cookie party, except for the mess that is. I need to get going on baking, I'm going to have a huge houseful of people staying with me this year so I want to have all my baking done before they get here.



4HppyCamprs said:


> I dont know how to do the multiquote yet. I will have to look into how to do that but I want to say that I love both the FINDING NEMO Shirts and the CHEF MICKEY Bowling shirts. It is great to get ideas for my boys. I guess I need to learn to do buttonholes  mkY machine has the capability but since my machine did not come with a manual and I have been using one for a similar style machine some stuff is hit or miss in being included.
> 
> The big give jewelry rolls are very nice and I am sure at this point you can do them in your sleep! It is great that you are contributing to such a good cause
> 
> Thanks for the compliments on my model/DD and it really does make a difference seeing the finished product on people. Fun!



Buttonholes can be intimidating but are so easy. Just get a scrap piece of fabric and practice a few. 


My sewing machine has been very busy this past week. I had to hide a few of the things the other day so I will everything back out to get pictures and post them later today.


----------



## WDWCP96

I am more of a lurker admiring all the wonderful work you creative ladies do.  But I thought that this is the perfect place to ask a question:

I have a Brother Innovis 500d and would like to purchase bigger hoops as I only have a 4 x 4 but am not sure where is the best place to get them.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

PurpleEars said:


> The outfit looks even better when modelled!
> 
> Since it has a while since I shared pictures of my projects, here are a few things I worked on the last little while:
> 
> Jewellery rolls for a Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewellery rolls for another Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewellery roll for a third Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (can you see a trend?)
> 
> And just to break the trend, I made a pair of bowling shirts for a Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the applique (thanks Heather!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a growth chart as a baby gift (they already have 2 other children so I thought it would be used by all children):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished my Advent calendar last week (only a few days into Advent) but I haven't taken a picture of it yet. I also made an apron as a gift but I didn't get a chance to take a picture.
> 
> I had a busy day yesterday - we had a Christmas cookie baking party at our place. This started out as a simple request from DH's sister-in-law as she wanted to learn how to make cookies. Then my mother-in-law thought it would be a great idea to have the women get together to bake all the cookies for Christmas at the same time. Since I had the fancy kitchen gadgets (like my trusty Kitchenaid mixer), it ended up at our place. We made lots of cookies but of course I had to do the clean up after too. At least the kitchen is no longer a disaster zone now!




  Love it all!!  But where did you get the pattern for the growth chart!??  It is too cute!

I too, would also like to see a picture of the advent calendar 

~Jennifer


----------



## miprender

aboveH20 said:


> I read so much about Hobby Lobby on this thread that I actually drove about 2 hours to go to one a couple years ago.  Now there's one about 20 minutes from my house.  (I'm glad it's not any closer, it's bad enough having Joann on the way to the grocery store!)
> 
> And speaking of fabric, I used the last of it what you sent me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for a Big Give pocket.



Love the bag... and glad you were able to use the fabric. I thought I had a bigger piece than I did



nannye said:


> I am not sure the best way to do this so I really could use some help from someone who has made Carla C's patchwork twirl skirt.
> 
> The pattern bases all measurements off of 44 inch width fabric 6 diff patterns)
> My problem...... One of my materials is 40 inch, 2 at 42 inch, one at 52, one at 54 and i didn't measure the last one. Now the big 3 I'm not worried about, it's the one at 40 inches and 2 at 42 inches. I'm not sure what the best way to go about making the skirt would be while still using the material effectively, any thoughts?




 I would be no help as I screwed up cutting the fabric when I tried to make this that I never finished it. 



goteamwood said:


> I just saw the wish family I made big give shirts for received them so I am OK to post them here. I think they turned out super cute, and the best part was I was able to make them with fabric I already had (from the Wall-E, Buzz and Monsters Inc Adult shirt leftovers plus some nemo FQ I had on hand.) They wanted the brothers coordinating, so I tried to make them similar but different.
> 
> Fronts
> 
> 
> 
> Backs
> 
> 
> 
> One boy said Crush was his favorite, the other Nemo, so it worked out well. I love the way Crush came out though, might be one of my favorite appliques I have done.



Great job on the shirts.



4HppyCamprs said:


> I finished the lady bug outfit. I am pretty proud of the fact I only needed  help on the pattern placement for cutting out the fabric. I did the rest entirely on my own. It is not perfect but I am pretty proud!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



 So cute.



PurpleEars said:


> The outfit looks even better when modelled!
> 
> Since it has a while since I shared pictures of my projects, here are a few things I worked on the last little while:
> 
> Jewellery rolls for a Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewellery rolls for another Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewellery roll for a third Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (can you see a trend?)
> 
> And just to break the trend, I made a pair of bowling shirts for a Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the applique (thanks Heather!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a growth chart as a baby gift (they already have 2 other children so I thought it would be used by all children):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished my Advent calendar last week (only a few days into Advent) but I haven't taken a picture of it yet. I also made an apron as a gift but I didn't get a chance to take a picture.
> 
> I had a busy day yesterday - we had a Christmas cookie baking party at our place. This started out as a simple request from DH's sister-in-law as she wanted to learn how to make cookies. Then my mother-in-law thought it would be a great idea to have the women get together to bake all the cookies for Christmas at the same time. Since I had the fancy kitchen gadgets (like my trusty Kitchenaid mixer), it ended up at our place. We made lots of cookies but of course I had to do the clean up after too. At least the kitchen is no longer a disaster zone now!



Everything looks terrific. I love that growth chart. 



WDWCP96 said:


> I am more of a lurker admiring all the wonderful work you creative ladies do.  But I thought that this is the perfect place to ask a question:
> 
> I have a Brother Innovis 500d and would like to purchase bigger hoops as I only have a 4 x 4 but am not sure where is the best place to get them.  Any help would be appreciated.



Since your machine only does 4x4 you would not be able to do anything bigger than that but you can buy re-positional hoops. I purchased my extra hoops for my other machines from MrVacMrsSew . They have great customer service.


----------



## dianemom2

PrincessMickey said:


> I have a few bag patterns from Aivilo. She is on you can make this .com and I think she is also on etsy. Also stay tuned to see my huge project I did this weekend, you might get some ideas from that!


I have 3 of patterns of hers that I've never used.  But lots of other people on here have used them and they've been happy with them.  If you buy her patterns, get them on Etsy.  She often has a special on there where if you buy 2 patterns, you get the 3rd for free.



WDWCP96 said:


> I have a Brother Innovis 500d and would like to purchase bigger hoops as I only have a 4 x 4 but am not sure where is the best place to get them.  Any help would be appreciated.


I think that Michelle already answered your question about this.  If your machine is made to only do a 4x4 design, you can't use a larger hoop on the machine.  You'd have to buy a machine that is capable of producing a larger design.  If you just want additional hoops there are lots of places to get them.  Some people have purchased hoops on Amazon.com and Ebay.  Other people have bought them from local dealers or on-line sewing shops.

I have a couple of things finished but I haven't gotten to take pictures of them yet.  My SIL is staying here tonight to help get the kids off to school tomorrow morning because we have to be at the hospital at 5:30 am.  That meant that the things I finished have to stay hidden for now.


----------



## PurpleEars

dianemom2 said:


> All your projects look great!  They turned out really well.  I've never made a jewelry roll before.  Do you just roll your jewelry up inside of it to keep it from getting tangled?
> 
> Your bowling shirts turned out fabulous!  And the growth chart is a great baby gift.  I had a growth chart for each of my girls and they are still hanging up in their rooms.  It is fun to look at them and see how tiny they used to be.



Thanks. The jewellery rolls are from the One Yard Wonders book. They have zippered pockets to hold hair elastics or other small items. There are ribbon ties to told rings and necklaces so they don't get tangled up or lost. I added one more ribbon to mine to hold earrings for pierced ears. I have to make one more growth chart for another friend who is due in January (she is expecting their second child), but I am trying to come up with a theme for the second growth chart.



4HppyCamprs said:


> I dont know how to do the multiquote yet. I will have to look into how to do that but I want to say that I love both the FINDING NEMO Shirts and the CHEF MICKEY Bowling shirts. It is great to get ideas for my boys. I guess I need to learn to do buttonholes  mkY machine has the capability but since my machine did not come with a manual and I have been using one for a similar style machine some stuff is hit or miss in being included.
> 
> The big give jewelry rolls are very nice and I am sure at this point you can do them in your sleep! It is great that you are contributing to such a good cause
> 
> Thanks for the compliments on my model/DD and it really does make a difference seeing the finished product on people. Fun!



Thanks. The buttonholes are super easy once you give them a try. The bowling shirts are pretty easy to put together. I am not sure if I can do jewellery rolls in my sleep yet, but I like making jewellery rolls for the Gives as I can include older sisters and moms too.



PrincessMickey said:


> All the jewlery rolls look great and so do the bowling shirts. What a great idea to make a growth chart, that makes a perfect gift. Would love to see pictures of the Advent calendar you did. I would love to make something advent for next year. How fun to do a cookie party, except for the mess that is. I need to get going on baking, I'm going to have a huge houseful of people staying with me this year so I want to have all my baking done before they get here.
> 
> My sewing machine has been very busy this past week. I had to hide a few of the things the other day so I will everything back out to get pictures and post them later today.



Thanks. I need to wait until the weekend to take a picture of the Advent calendar in natural light. I leave for work before it is light out and I don't get home until it is dark this time of the year, so it is hard to get good pictures of my projects until the weekend.

I hope you will get your baking done in time. If not, I am sure your guests will focus on spending quality time together and they won't notice that the baking isn't all done.

I look forward to seeing pictures of your projects!



WDWCP96 said:


> I am more of a lurker admiring all the wonderful work you creative ladies do.  But I thought that this is the perfect place to ask a question:
> 
> I have a Brother Innovis 500d and would like to purchase bigger hoops as I only have a 4 x 4 but am not sure where is the best place to get them.  Any help would be appreciated.



I see that your question has been answered. Depends on the projects that you do, a larger hoop may or may not be useful. I would only consider a larger hoop for your machine if you do projects that require multiple hoopings.



DisneyTeacher01 said:


> Love it all!!  But where did you get the pattern for the growth chart!??  It is too cute!
> 
> I too, would also like to see a picture of the advent calendar
> 
> ~Jennifer



Awww thanks. I didn't use a pattern for the growth chart. I just measured down 1 side of the fabric for the height indicators and added sea creatures whereever I felt like it.



dianemom2 said:


> I have a couple of things finished but I haven't gotten to take pictures of them yet.  My SIL is staying here tonight to help get the kids off to school tomorrow morning because we have to be at the hospital at 5:30 am.  That meant that the things I finished have to stay hidden for now.



I hope the surgery will go smoothly and your husband will have a quick recovery. I will be praying for your family tomorrow.


----------



## goteamwood

4HppyCamprs said:


> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


Very cute model and the outfit is cute too.



PurpleEars said:


> And just to break the trend, I made a pair of bowling shirts for a Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished my Advent calendar last week (only a few days into Advent) but I haven't taken a picture of it yet. I also made an apron as a gift but I didn't get a chance to take a picture.
> 
> I had a busy day yesterday - we had a Christmas cookie baking party at our place. This started out as a simple request from DH's sister-in-law as she wanted to learn how to make cookies. Then my mother-in-law thought it would be a great idea to have the women get together to bake all the cookies for Christmas at the same time. Since I had the fancy kitchen gadgets (like my trusty Kitchenaid mixer), it ended up at our place. We made lots of cookies but of course I had to do the clean up after too. At least the kitchen is no longer a disaster zone now!



I just made cookies with just me and my kids and that was mess enough! One of them swiped the remainder of a bag of M&Ms and left a trail of them all the way to his room where he was trying to hide. He says M is his favorite letter now! 
The bowling shirts are great, I have never done a solid color throughout, I like that. And I think they will love their names on it, I read that they never have anything with their names, so that is great you added that.

I finished 2 of my kids aprons I am working on for our playgroup christmas party/cookie decorating thing next tuesday. I ONLY have 12 more to do. Luckily they are pretty easy now that I have figured out how I want them to go together. I got dish towels at IKEA on clearance, they were big enough to cut half to make two aprons, which you can see are plenty big on the 2-3 year olds they are intended for. So each apron was only $1 in dishtowels, and the rest is on-hand stuff. I need more elastic though, so that will be a little more expense. But mostly it is just labor. The gingerbread people stitch out quickly and easily, though, I am sure I can get them all done before tuesday morning.







(they took turns wearing the same one since the other one didn't have the straps on yet before they were in bed.) Can't keep working on them though, I am out of RED embroidery thread. 'Tis not the season to run out of red thread!


----------



## PrincessMickey

dianemom2 said:


> I have a couple of things finished but I haven't gotten to take pictures of them yet.  My SIL is staying here tonight to help get the kids off to school tomorrow morning because we have to be at the hospital at 5:30 am.  That meant that the things I finished have to stay hidden for now.



I'm thinking of and praying for you all today. Glad you have family nearby who can help you out through all this.



goteamwood said:


> Very cute model and the outfit is cute too.
> 
> I finished 2 of my kids aprons I am working on for our playgroup christmas party/cookie decorating thing next tuesday. I ONLY have 12 more to do. Luckily they are pretty easy now that I have figured out how I want them to go together. I got dish towels at IKEA on clearance, they were big enough to cut half to make two aprons, which you can see are plenty big on the 2-3 year olds they are intended for. So each apron was only $1 in dishtowels, and the rest is on-hand stuff. I need more elastic though, so that will be a little more expense. But mostly it is just labor. The gingerbread people stitch out quickly and easily, though, I am sure I can get them all done before tuesday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (they took turns wearing the same one since the other one didn't have the straps on yet before they were in bed.) Can't keep working on them though, I am out of RED embroidery thread. 'Tis not the season to run out of red thread!



Those look great and you can't beat the price. I love how long they are so when those messes happen they are all covered!


----------



## PrincessMickey

If you're ready for picture overload, here is everything I worked on last week.

First up a small purse for my 10 year old niece. She is a girly girl and her dad is in the Air Force so I thought the fabric was fitting for her.

front




back




inside





Next up is the same style bag for my 14 year old step-niece. I don't know her very well but my SIL told me her favorite color is balck and she is into skateboarding. I couldn't find a skateboarding fabric that I liked that wasn't too kiddish but I thought this would work and also adds a little color.

front




back




inside




And both bags together






Next up I made a casserole holder for each family. One of my SIL's mom is coming too so I also made one for her. For these I used Flora's idea and used batting so whatever you put inside will stay warm! My one SIL and her mom are always cooking so I think they will use them and my other SIL bakes alot and is always bringing treat into her work so I thought she could use hers for that.

SIL's




Her mom's




My other SIL




This picture I put a dish inside so you can kinda see it being used.





Last, my SIL sent me a picture of a tote bag and asked if I could do it. It looked pretty easy so I agreed to help her. Then she told me she wanted to make 23 of them for all her gifts this year  so Saturday we spent ALL day doing these, it was fun though so I can't complain too much. I ended up enlisting my mom to help too so we pulled her machine out of storage and set it up at my house so we had 2 machines going and SIL cut and ironed all the fabric. She bought reusable tote bags from the grocery store. Then we went to Joann's and picked out fabric to match everyone she wanted to make a bag for. We cut 2 pieces of fabric for each side of the bag and sewed them on the bags to cover the store logo. We made them pockets so we stitched the top to make the seam and ironed the seam allowance on each side and then topstitched them onto each bag. On the more special ones I sneaked out my Christmas present and embroidered names onto the bags. I think they turned out really well and will most likely use this idea for teacher gifts from now on. SIL is a teacher and hinted it would be a great gift for teachers. You could easily do several of them ahead of time and whenever you need a hostess gift or something like that you would already have them ready and turned out to be really inexpensive. 99 cents for the bag and around a $1 for each fabric, 1/3 of a yard was enough for 2 bags.

Here's a few of them. 









And yes, I made my own gift from her, she did take it with her to wrap up though to I have something to open on Christmas!


----------



## goteamwood

PrincessMickey said:


> If you're ready for picture overload, here is everything I worked on last week.
> 
> First up a small purse for my 10 year old niece. She is a girly girl and her dad is in the Air Force so I thought the fabric was fitting for her.
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is the same style bag for my 14 year old step-niece. I don't know her very well but my SIL told me her favorite color is balck and she is into skateboarding. I couldn't find a skateboarding fabric that I liked that wasn't too kiddish but I thought this would work and also adds a little color.
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And both bags together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up I made a casserole holder for each family. One of my SIL's mom is coming too so I also made one for her. For these I used Flora's idea and used batting so whatever you put inside will stay warm! My one SIL and her mom are always cooking so I think they will use them and my other SIL bakes alot and is always bringing treat into her work so I thought she could use hers for that.
> 
> SIL's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her mom's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other SIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture I put a dish inside so you can kinda see it being used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last, my SIL sent me a picture of a tote bag and asked if I could do it. It looked pretty easy so I agreed to help her. Then she told me she wanted to make 23 of them for all her gifts this year  so Saturday we spent ALL day doing these, it was fun though so I can't complain too much. I ended up enlisting my mom to help too so we pulled her machine out of storage and set it up at my house so we had 2 machines going and SIL cut and ironed all the fabric. She bought reusable tote bags from the grocery store. Then we went to Joann's and picked out fabric to match everyone she wanted to make a bag for. We cut 2 pieces of fabric for each side of the bag and sewed them on the bags to cover the store logo. We made them pockets so we stitched the top to make the seam and ironed the seam allowance on each side and then topstitched them onto each bag. On the more special ones I sneaked out my Christmas present and embroidered names onto the bags. I think they turned out really well and will most likely use this idea for teacher gifts from now on. SIL is a teacher and hinted it would be a great gift for teachers. You could easily do several of them ahead of time and whenever you need a hostess gift or something like that you would already have them ready and turned out to be really inexpensive. 99 cents for the bag and around a $1 for each fabric, 1/3 of a yard was enough for 2 bags.
> 
> Here's a few of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I made my own gift from her, she did take it with her to wrap up though to I have something to open on Christmas!



I find it hilarious that you made your own gift from her but she's going to wrap it. Make sure you act surprised!


----------



## RMAMom

I love the aprons posted above, so cute with the red check and gingerbread men!

Sarah~ Everything looks great and the bags were a great idea!

Diane~ I've had you and your husband in my thoughts and prayers today. I'll check in later and see if you've had a chance to update us.


I finished the aprons for my grandchildren, please excuse the half naked mannequin!

For Emily





[/IMG]

For Edward





and this looks wonky because the mannequin is a size 4-6 and the vest is size 6 months. Its for Gus Gus to wear to Christmas Eve Mass


----------



## pyrxtc

PrincessMickey said:


> If you're ready for picture overload, here is everything I worked on last week.
> 
> First up a small purse for my 10 year old niece. She is a girly girl and her dad is in the Air Force so I thought the fabric was fitting for her.
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is the same style bag for my 14 year old step-niece. I don't know her very well but my SIL told me her favorite color is balck and she is into skateboarding. I couldn't find a skateboarding fabric that I liked that wasn't too kiddish but I thought this would work and also adds a little color.
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up I made a casserole holder for each family.
> SIL's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last, my SIL sent me a picture of a tote bag and asked if I could do it. It looked pretty easy so I agreed to help her. Then she told me she wanted to make 23 of them for all her gifts this year  so Saturday we spent ALL day doing these, it was fun though so I can't complain too much.
> Here's a few of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I made my own gift from her, she did take it with her to wrap up though to I have something to open on Christmas!



I like the purses, I think the girls will like them too. The black is very cool looking. The casserole dish holders are something I've looked at but haven't got it into my head to make yet. 

I like the way you used the store bags and made them look fun.

I haven't sewn at all since my vacation. I have to sew tomorrow because my husband bought pants that are way too long and I am now in a self debate over whether or not to move the zipper up so he can still use them or just to finagle it myself and make stoppers out of thread at the end. They are wind pants. Zippers on the bottom outside of each leg. I have to make them about 4 inches shorter so they fit him. UGH !

I made a find shopping on Saturday though. This bed cover caught my eye, for only $6.









I got it at Saver's. I think that's where I got those curtains too. Maybe someone is getting too old for princesses ??






Looks like they came from the same room. Now to decide if I let my friend buy the blanket from me ???? I should make her buy the curtains then too right ?? I paid $4 for them I think. So it would be $10 for the set.


----------



## sewmess

PurpleEars said:


> I also made a growth chart as a baby gift (they already have 2 other children so I thought it would be used by all children):



I loved everything, but I have to comment on something.  I have a bad habit of scrolling through, looking at pictures and not necessarily catching who the poster is.  However, I can identify the closet you use to display your goods and know who it is posting.  I just don't know about myself sometimes.

Seeing all the aprons on here makes me want my friend's kiddos to be big enough to want to help out in the kitchen...the eldest of them all is only 18 months.  

Here's another head smacker: I whipped up an AG Doll outfit Friday and forgot to take pictures before I gifted it.  *sigh*


----------



## aboveH20

(Old dog here, trying to learn a new trick.  After first post froze, Plan B is typing in Microsoft Word.  Lets see if I can figure out how to do this.)



goteamwood said:


> I don't have that fabric, but I am curious if you have a pattern or a tutorial for the bag. I got all the "ingredients" to make them but I am not smart enough to figure out how to loop the straps through. I did a search for tutorials and they all say to sew the straps on the bottom. I got grommets and the tool to do them, so I would prefer that.



Okay, this is probably more than you wanted to know, but here goes.

I don't have a pattern, I based mine off of a Disney one I had. Basically 17" wide and 18" tall.

Four tips:
1. Put a loop on it to make it easy to hang up. I don't think I'd hang it if it were really heavy, but otherwise it's convenient to have.





2. Put a ring on the side, better yet, one of each side. I had a hand sanitizer bottle hanging from my bag for our last trip -- very convenient. 





(The bags I made for the Big Give had the Mickey head rings and I made little tags with their initials.)










3. Include a zippered pocket. 





And, then get a see through pencil case to put in it for your little stuff. (I should add that I don't carry a purse when I'm traveling. I have a "vacation wallet" that I carry in my front pocket, and then I put other purse stuff in the pencil case -- tissues, phone, mini first aid kit, pen, etc. It makes it so easy to pull the pencil case out and see everything.)  In the main bag part I put a folded up sweatshirt, poncho, umbrella, etc.  Can you tell I've been to Disney a few times during cold, rainy weather!  









 
4.  After  putting in the grommet I like to sew off the corner so theres less stress on the grommet.






Okay, I think your question was about how to do the strings.  

Youll need two strings.  To determine how long to make them, double the string over and measure roughly the length and width.  (see photo)






Youll need two





One goes in and out the left side and the other goes in and out the right side.  






Insert each pair through a grommet and tie.






Voila.  The world's best traveling companion.  I love how since it's lightweight it can be easily folded up and put away, but when pressed into service holds a fair amount of stuff.  

Your turn to make one.


----------



## goteamwood

aboveH20 said:
			
		

> (Old dog here, trying to learn a new trick.  After first post froze, Plan B is typing in Microsoft Word.  Let&#146;s see if I can figure out how to do this.)
> 
> Okay, this is probably more than you wanted to know, but here goes.
> 
> I don't have a pattern, I based mine off of a Disney one I had. Basically 17" wide and 18" tall.
> 
> Four tips:
> 1. Put a loop on it to make it easy to hang up. I don't think I'd hang it if it were really heavy, but otherwise it's convenient to have.
> 
> 2. Put a ring on the side, better yet, one of each side. I had a hand sanitizer bottle hanging from my bag for our last trip -- very convenient.
> 
> (The bags I made for the Big Give had the Mickey head rings and I made little tags with their initials.)
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Include a zippered pocket.
> 
> And, then get a see through pencil case to put in it for your little stuff. (I should add that I don't carry a purse when I'm traveling. I have a "vacation wallet" that I carry in my front pocket, and then I put other purse stuff in the pencil case -- tissues, phone, mini first aid kit, pen, etc. It makes it so easy to pull the pencil case out and see everything.)  In the main bag part I put a folded up sweatshirt, poncho, umbrella, etc.  Can you tell I've been to Disney a few times during cold, rainy weather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.  After  putting in the grommet I like to sew off the corner so there&#146;s less stress on the grommet.
> 
> Okay, I think your question was about how to do the strings.
> 
> You&#146;ll need two strings.  To determine how long to make them, double the string over and measure roughly the length and width.  (see photo)
> 
> You&#146;ll need two
> 
> One goes in and out the left side and the other goes in and out the right side.
> 
> Insert each pair through a grommet and tie.
> 
> Voila.  The world's best traveling companion.  I love how since it's lightweight it can be easily folded up and put away, but when pressed into service holds a fair amount of stuff.
> 
> Your turn to make one.



Thanks for the instructions. I think that will help. I was mostly confused about the strings. I thought it was all one big long piece and could not figure out how it looped around. Maybe I'll take a break from apron making and try to make one while the info is fresh. Thank you so much!


----------



## nannye

Hey everyone with PE770's... 
I have the instruction book and I am looking for  some other resources on learning the PE770. Any youtubes videos or tutorials, directly related to the PE770 or what you found helpful would be really appreciated. 
Thanks
Erin


----------



## PurpleEars

goteamwood said:


> I just made cookies with just me and my kids and that was mess enough! One of them swiped the remainder of a bag of M&Ms and left a trail of them all the way to his room where he was trying to hide. He says M is his favorite letter now!
> 
> The bowling shirts are great, I have never done a solid color throughout, I like that. And I think they will love their names on it, I read that they never have anything with their names, so that is great you added that.
> 
> I finished 2 of my kids aprons I am working on for our playgroup christmas party/cookie decorating thing next tuesday. I ONLY have 12 more to do. Luckily they are pretty easy now that I have figured out how I want them to go together. I got dish towels at IKEA on clearance, they were big enough to cut half to make two aprons, which you can see are plenty big on the 2-3 year olds they are intended for. So each apron was only $1 in dishtowels, and the rest is on-hand stuff. I need more elastic though, so that will be a little more expense. But mostly it is just labor. The gingerbread people stitch out quickly and easily, though, I am sure I can get them all done before tuesday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (they took turns wearing the same one since the other one didn't have the straps on yet before they were in bed.) Can't keep working on them though, I am out of RED embroidery thread. 'Tis not the season to run out of red thread!



Well the cookie baking was a little bit of a baby sitting exercise for me as DH's sister-in-law has never made cookies in her life and her attention span isn't exactly the longest. She got tired of rolling out cookies so she just left the dough sitting on the counter. I came across the pile of dough a few minutes later and she just simply shrugged and said "I got tired of doing them." At least baking with kids have the cuteness factor to go with it.

Thanks for your compliment on the bowling shirts. I can understand the kids' disappointment when it comes to having things with their names on it. It is hard enough for me to find things with my name! At least I can say I have the same name as one of the Disney characters (and my parents had no idea that they chose a Disney character's name).

The aprons look great. I hope you got more red embroidery thread so you can continue working on them.



PrincessMickey said:


> If you're ready for picture overload, here is everything I worked on last week.
> 
> And both bags together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up I made a casserole holder for each family. One of my SIL's mom is coming too so I also made one for her. For these I used Flora's idea and used batting so whatever you put inside will stay warm! My one SIL and her mom are always cooking so I think they will use them and my other SIL bakes alot and is always bringing treat into her work so I thought she could use hers for that.
> 
> SIL's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her mom's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other SIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last, my SIL sent me a picture of a tote bag and asked if I could do it. It looked pretty easy so I agreed to help her. Then she told me she wanted to make 23 of them for all her gifts this year so Saturday we spent ALL day doing these, it was fun though so I can't complain too much. I ended up enlisting my mom to help too so we pulled her machine out of storage and set it up at my house so we had 2 machines going and SIL cut and ironed all the fabric. She bought reusable tote bags from the grocery store. Then we went to Joann's and picked out fabric to match everyone she wanted to make a bag for. We cut 2 pieces of fabric for each side of the bag and sewed them on the bags to cover the store logo. We made them pockets so we stitched the top to make the seam and ironed the seam allowance on each side and then topstitched them onto each bag. On the more special ones I sneaked out my Christmas present and embroidered names onto the bags. I think they turned out really well and will most likely use this idea for teacher gifts from now on. SIL is a teacher and hinted it would be a great gift for teachers. You could easily do several of them ahead of time and whenever you need a hostess gift or something like that you would already have them ready and turned out to be really inexpensive. 99 cents for the bag and around a $1 for each fabric, 1/3 of a yard was enough for 2 bags.
> 
> Here's a few of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I made my own gift from her, she did take it with her to wrap up though to I have something to open on Christmas!



The bags, casserole carriers, and the tote bags look great! I like the fabrics you chose for the casserole carriers. Thanks for sharing the tote bag idea - they seem like inexpensive but impressive looking gifts! I have to keep the tote bag idea in mind when I need to make gifts for other people. I guess you know you will like at least one Christmas gift this year!



RMAMom said:


> I finished the aprons for my grandchildren, please excuse the half naked mannequin!
> 
> For Emily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Edward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this looks wonky because the mannequin is a size 4-6 and the vest is size 6 months. Its for Gus Gus to wear to Christmas Eve Mass



The arpons look great and the vest is very suitable for Christmas Eve Mass. I am sure your grandchildren will like them too!



pyrxtc said:


> I haven't sewn at all since my vacation. I have to sew tomorrow because my husband bought pants that are way too long and I am now in a self debate over whether or not to move the zipper up so he can still use them or just to finagle it myself and make stoppers out of thread at the end. They are wind pants. Zippers on the bottom outside of each leg. I have to make them about 4 inches shorter so they fit him. UGH !
> 
> I made a find shopping on Saturday though. This bed cover caught my eye, for only $6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it at Saver's. I think that's where I got those curtains too. Maybe someone is getting too old for princesses ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they came from the same room. Now to decide if I let my friend buy the blanket from me ???? I should make her buy the curtains then too right ?? I paid $4 for them I think. So it would be $10 for the set.



Great find on the blanket. I imagine your friend will probably like to have them as a set.



sewmess said:


> I loved everything, but I have to comment on something.  I have a bad habit of scrolling through, looking at pictures and not necessarily catching who the poster is.  However, I can identify the closet you use to display your goods and know who it is posting.  I just don't know about myself sometimes.
> 
> Here's another head smacker: I whipped up an AG Doll outfit Friday and forgot to take pictures before I gifted it.  *sigh*



That's too funny! It's the closet in our guest room (which is why it is empty). The bedspread in our guest room makes frequent appearance in my pictures too!



aboveH20 said:


> Okay, this is probably more than you wanted to know, but here goes.
> 
> I don't have a pattern, I based mine off of a Disney one I had. Basically 17" wide and 18" tall.
> 
> Four tips:
> 1. Put a loop on it to make it easy to hang up. I don't think I'd hang it if it were really heavy, but otherwise it's convenient to have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Put a ring on the side, better yet, one of each side. I had a hand sanitizer bottle hanging from my bag for our last trip -- very convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Include a zippered pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, then get a see through pencil case to put in it for your little stuff. (I should add that I don't carry a purse when I'm traveling. I have a "vacation wallet" that I carry in my front pocket, and then I put other purse stuff in the pencil case -- tissues, phone, mini first aid kit, pen, etc. It makes it so easy to pull the pencil case out and see everything.)  In the main bag part I put a folded up sweatshirt, poncho, umbrella, etc.  Can you tell I've been to Disney a few times during cold, rainy weather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.  After  putting in the grommet I like to sew off the corner so theres less stress on the grommet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I think your question was about how to do the strings.
> 
> Youll need two strings.  To determine how long to make them, double the string over and measure roughly the length and width.  (see photo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Youll need two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One goes in and out the left side and the other goes in and out the right side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insert each pair through a grommet and tie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voila.  The world's best traveling companion.  I love how since it's lightweight it can be easily folded up and put away, but when pressed into service holds a fair amount of stuff.
> 
> Your turn to make one.



Wow Cheryl! Thanks so much for posting the detailed instructions. I don't have visions of drawstring backpacks in my near future but I am saving this for future reference. Actually, maybe I can make them for my friend's other kids (the one who is getting the under the sea growth chart) as I don't have supplies for eye spy bags handy. I wonder if they would be too big for a 4 and a 2 year-old?


----------



## phins_jazy

A new needle makes all the difference in the world..... That is all!


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Wtmtq......love so many things. Really like the aprons, shirts, and pinafore dresses. I know there were many more, but I am forgetting them at this moment, sorry.


Oh and a drawstring bag might be in my future, so thanks for the instructions.


Help!!!!!!!

I was going to make a little mermaid dress for my niece for Christmas who is going to Disney soon. 

I have yet to make a dress. Elastic thread scares me and elastic in casing is a science I have not mastered. I have the simply sweet pattern, the grace ruffle, the Felix, the snug fitting peasant dress, and a cute layered tulle skirt by CarlaC. I also love the Lauren dress. 

They are going in January, so I was thinking one where she could wear short or long sleeves under it.

I want to put a mermaid applique on it and I have mermaid fabric, but finding colors to go with it is stressing me out, however I haven't had the fabric with me when I have looked in the past.

I like the grace ruffle, but everytime I look at this pattern, I freak out.

Any advice for this wanna be advanced sewer who is a beginner?


----------



## disneychic2

I am back from my trip and sort of caught up here at home. I just read 13 pages to get caught up, so there is waaaay tmtq. So many beautiful things have been made and the cutest models ever! So glad the new 770 machine owners got their machines and are either having fun with them or drooling over them under the tree.

We had a wonderful 9 days in Disney and I saw quite a few customs while there. I had never really noticed before, but I kept pointing them out to my hubby, so I know I saw a lot. 

So glad to hear about your hubby Diane and hope his surgery went well yesterday. You've really been through a lot of ups and downs and waiting. Praying for a smooth recovery for your DH!

I'm getting ready to start my next sewing project which will be a Rapunzel dress for my 3 1/2 year old granddaughter. My daughter sent me a video while we were in Disney of our granddaughter opening the package of her twirl skirt and matching top. She put it on and twirled her heart out and begged to put it on first thing the next morning. Made my day!

I am loving all the ideas I get from this thread! I'm having a hard time resisting the 770 embroidery machine, but I do have a brother sewing/embroidery machine that does have large hoops. It just doesn't have the capability to download designs. There is no USB port and I only have one card for it and the designs built into it. So it's good to personalize things, but that's about all I use it for. But it's great living vicariously through you talented ladies, so keep it up please!

Oh, and for the fear of monsters, I heard of using a simple spray bottle of water as monster repellant that gets sprayed before bedtime to take care of the problem. Don't know if it would work for your little one, but could be worth a try. The twins look so cute sleeping together!


----------



## love to stitch

Soooo many wonderful things. You all have been very busy. I think the Christmas aprons are my favorite but everything looks great.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Okay, this is probably more than you wanted to know, but here goes.

I don't have a pattern, I based mine off of a Disney one I had. Basically 17" wide and 18" tall.

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you.  With those pictures and directions I think I can make those.  I saved the directions as a pdf and will tackle them after Christmas (when things calm down a little )


----------



## PurpleEars

BabyRapunzel said:


> I was going to make a little mermaid dress for my niece for Christmas who is going to Disney soon.
> 
> I have yet to make a dress. Elastic thread scares me and elastic in casing is a science I have not mastered. I have the simply sweet pattern, the grace ruffle, the Felix, the snug fitting peasant dress, and a cute layered tulle skirt by CarlaC. I also love the Lauren dress.
> 
> They are going in January, so I was thinking one where she could wear short or long sleeves under it.
> 
> I want to put a mermaid applique on it and I have mermaid fabric, but finding colors to go with it is stressing me out, however I haven't had the fabric with me when I have looked in the past.
> 
> I like the grace ruffle, but everytime I look at this pattern, I freak out.
> 
> Any advice for this wanna be advanced sewer who is a beginner?



I would suggest going with the Simply Sweet as it is a beginner friendly pattern by all accounts.



disneychic2 said:


> I am back from my trip and sort of caught up here at home. I just read 13 pages to get caught up, so there is waaaay tmtq. So many beautiful things have been made and the cutest models ever! So glad the new 770 machine owners got their machines and are either having fun with them or drooling over them under the tree.
> 
> We had a wonderful 9 days in Disney and I saw quite a few customs while there. I had never really noticed before, but I kept pointing them out to my hubby, so I know I saw a lot.
> 
> I'm getting ready to start my next sewing project which will be a Rapunzel dress for my 3 1/2 year old granddaughter. My daughter sent me a video while we were in Disney of our granddaughter opening the package of her twirl skirt and matching top. She put it on and twirled her heart out and begged to put it on first thing the next morning. Made my day!



I am glad that you had a great trip and saw many customs. I am glad that your granddaugther liked her outfit and she wanted to wear it! I can't wait to see the Rapunzel dress.


----------



## RMAMom

BabyRapunzel said:


> Wtmtq......love so many things. Really like the aprons, shirts, and pinafore dresses. I know there were many more, but I am forgetting them at this moment, sorry.
> 
> 
> Oh and a drawstring bag might be in my future, so thanks for the instructions.
> 
> 
> Help!!!!!!!
> 
> I was going to make a little mermaid dress for my niece for Christmas who is going to Disney soon.
> 
> I have yet to make a dress. Elastic thread scares me and elastic in casing is a science I have not mastered. I have the simply sweet pattern, the grace ruffle, the Felix, the snug fitting peasant dress, and a cute layered tulle skirt by CarlaC. I also love the Lauren dress.
> 
> They are going in January, so I was thinking one where she could wear short or long sleeves under it.
> 
> I want to put a mermaid applique on it and I have mermaid fabric, but finding colors to go with it is stressing me out, however I haven't had the fabric with me when I have looked in the past.
> 
> I like the grace ruffle, but everytime I look at this pattern, I freak out.
> 
> Any advice for this wanna be advanced sewer who is a beginner?



I would go with the simply sweet it is a great beginner pattern.


----------



## shan23877

Hi ladies! I'm a longtime lurker on this thread, and was hoping you'd be able to provide you opinions. I have a Brother C6000i. I LOVED it for the first 6 months that I had it, but then it broke down and had to be repaired. Since then (in the last year) it's been serviced twice and is now acting up again. It skips stitches with such regularity that I'm convinced the machine has demons. (No amount of cleaning, needle changing, bobbing changing, rethreading will keep it from happening). Needless to say- I'm frustrated and ready to move on from the machine. Seems silly to pay another $100 to have such an unreliable machine repaired. I am considering purchasing the Singer Patchwork from Joann Fabrics. I am an intermediate sewer and primarily use the machine for quilting and princess dress making. Any feedback on the machine, Singer in general, and making the purchase from Joann would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## ADisneyQueen

Would anyone recommend the Janome my style 100 as a good machine for my 12 year old?  I would like to relearn to sew, too.  I want  to make all the cute Disney stuff I see on here!  I haven't sewn in 15 years and was never any good at it and got so frustrated when the machine would jam.  The sales lady told us that the top loading bobbin on the 100 wouldn't jam.  Is that true and is it a good machine for beginners?  Thanks.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

shan23877 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm a longtime lurker on this thread, and was hoping you'd be able to provide you opinions. I have a Brother C6000i. I LOVED it for the first 6 months that I had it, but then it broke down and had to be repaired. Since then (in the last year) it's been serviced twice and is now acting up again. It skips stitches with such regularity that I'm convinced the machine has demons. (No amount of cleaning, needle changing, bobbing changing, rethreading will keep it from happening). Needless to say- I'm frustrated and ready to move on from the machine. Seems silly to pay another $100 to have such an unreliable machine repaired. I am considering purchasing the Singer Patchwork from Joann Fabrics. I am an intermediate sewer and primarily use the machine for quilting and princess dress making. Any feedback on the machine, Singer in general, and making the purchase from Joann would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!



This is only my opinion.  I LOVED the old Singers they were workhorses.  The new Singers are all made in China.  Singer is only a name now they make NOTHING and farm everything out.  Their machines are CRAP!!!!!  Sorry for the strong language.  I have the same opinion of the less expensive Brother machines at Walmart.  That being said Brother does have a few nice machines.
Everything depends on your budget. I would get the nicest machine you can afford if you are going to use it on a regular bases.  Take your time and try out several machines.  Go to several dealers and buy NOTHING when you are looking.  Go home and check prices on the internet and really think through ALL of your choices.  Buying online is fine if you have seen and test driven in person. 
I will get off my soapbox now.  I have been looking for a year and can not decide if I want to spend the money for a commercial one(heavy duty only straight stitch) or one with a few bells and whistles.  HSN, Allbrands, Bernina, Amazon are all good places to compare.


----------



## goteamwood

shan23877 said:
			
		

> Hi ladies! I'm a longtime lurker on this thread, and was hoping you'd be able to provide you opinions. I have a Brother C6000i. I LOVED it for the first 6 months that I had it, but then it broke down and had to be repaired. Since then (in the last year) it's been serviced twice and is now acting up again. It skips stitches with such regularity that I'm convinced the machine has demons. (No amount of cleaning, needle changing, bobbing changing, rethreading will keep it from happening). Needless to say- I'm frustrated and ready to move on from the machine. Seems silly to pay another $100 to have such an unreliable machine repaired. I am considering purchasing the Singer Patchwork from Joann Fabrics. I am an intermediate sewer and primarily use the machine for quilting and princess dress making. Any feedback on the machine, Singer in general, and making the purchase from Joann would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!





			
				ADisneyQueen said:
			
		

> Would anyone recommend the Janome my style 100 as a good machine for my 12 year old?  I would like to relearn to sew, too.  I want  to make all the cute Disney stuff I see on here!  I haven't sewn in 15 years and was never any good at it and got so frustrated when the machine would jam.  The sales lady told us that the top loading bobbin on the 100 wouldn't jam.  Is that true and is it a good machine for beginners?  Thanks.



I can't speak from experience on the janome but I took at quilting course at my local independent quilt store and ALL the ladies there, lifelong quilters, only use janome. If I were upgrading I'd be looking there. I trust people like that who don't sell machines but who use them. Maybe talk to the people at your local quilt store if you have one. 

I have the singer curvy 8763 I got as a Christmas gift last year. I've been happy with it. I've done A LOT of sewing in the year and its been great. I read a bunch of reviews which were admittedly mixed on the machines in my sub-$200 price range last year. I got this one because its what a friend had and she loved it. I do agree that singer probably isn't what it used to be. But it's not terrible. Will it last forever? Probably not. But it's doing the trick.


----------



## sewmess

phins_jazy said:


> A new needle makes all the difference in the world..... That is all!



AMEN!! - I was working on a project recently and was wondering why the machine was acting up - eating the cloth and such - and decided to change the needle.  I had a knit needle and was working on woven!



shan23877 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm a longtime lurker on this thread, and was hoping you'd be able to provide you opinions. I have a Brother C6000i. I LOVED it for the first 6 months that I had it, but then it broke down and had to be repaired. Since then (in the last year) it's been serviced twice and is now acting up again. It skips stitches with such regularity that I'm convinced the machine has demons. (No amount of cleaning, needle changing, bobbing changing, rethreading will keep it from happening). Needless to say- I'm frustrated and ready to move on from the machine. Seems silly to pay another $100 to have such an unreliable machine repaired. I am considering purchasing the Singer Patchwork from Joann Fabrics. I am an intermediate sewer and primarily use the machine for quilting and princess dress making. Any feedback on the machine, Singer in general, and making the purchase from Joann would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!




I have a newer model Singer and I have had very little problem with it.  As long as I keep it dusted out at least once a month we're good to sew.  The light is a little iffy: sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't, but since I always use my Ottlight, it doesn't bother me.  I appreciate the variety of stitches and ease of selection.
I grew up with Singers (my mom and sister had them) so that's what I know.


----------



## shan23877

Thanks for the feedback ladies! I'd love to make the jump to Janome or Bernina, but I have a hard time jusitfying the cost. Since I don't sell anything it's tough to talk myself into a $500+ machine for a 'hobby'. 

For now I will probably go back to Singer. I've been very, very disappointed with Brother's customer service over the last year. I have a very basic Singer that I've always liked, and that's the brand my mom, grandma, and aunts always used. 

Now that I've introduced myself around here maybe I'll share the photos of the quilts when I get them done (It's possible to finish 2 quilts in 13 days ). They both have a Disney theme too!


----------



## cogero

shan23877 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the feedback ladies! I'd love to make the jump to Janome or Bernina, but I have a hard time jusitfying the cost. Since I don't sell anything it's tough to talk myself into a $500+ machine for a 'hobby'.
> 
> For now I will probably go back to Singer. I've been very, very disappointed with Brother's customer service over the last year. I have a very basic Singer that I've always liked, and that's the brand my mom, grandma, and aunts always used.
> 
> Now that I've introduced myself around here maybe I'll share the photos of the quilts when I get them done (It's possible to finish 2 quilts in 13 days ). They both have a Disney theme too!



I have a Janome and I love it. It is a magnolia 7334 I think I read a lot of the reviews on sewing pattern review.


----------



## dianemom2

PrincessMickey said:


> SIL's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her mom's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other SIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture I put a dish inside so you can kinda see it being used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a few of them.


Those all turned out great!  The purses are sure to be enjoyed by the girls and the casserole carriers turned out so cute!  What a neat idea to take store bags and dress them up with the additional fabric.  They look like wonderful gifts.  It must have been a fun afternoon to sew with your family.



RMAMom said:


> For Emily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> For Edward


The aprons and vest look super.  Do the aprons just pull over the head?  I can remember having an apron very similar to that when I was little.  I used to love to help my mom in the kitchen and she made me a couple of cute aprons to wear when I helped her.








disneychic2 said:


> I'm getting ready to start my next sewing project which will be a Rapunzel dress for my 3 1/2 year old granddaughter. My daughter sent me a video while we were in Disney of our granddaughter opening the package of her twirl skirt and matching top. She put it on and twirled her heart out and begged to put it on first thing the next morning. Made my day!
> 
> I am loving all the ideas I get from this thread! I'm having a hard time resisting the 770 embroidery machine, but I do have a brother sewing/embroidery machine that does have large hoops. It just doesn't have the capability to download designs. There is no USB port and I only have one card for it and the designs built into it. So it's good to personalize things, but that's about all I use it for. But it's great living vicariously through you talented ladies, so keep it up please!
> 
> Oh, and for the fear of monsters, I heard of using a simple spray bottle of water as monster repellant that gets sprayed before bedtime to take care of the problem. Don't know if it would work for your little one, but could be worth a try. The twins look so cute sleeping together!


I love that your granddaughter loved the skirt and top you sent her.  How nice that your daughter sent you a video of her enjoying it.

What Brother machine do you have that does sewing and embroidery?  If it has a card slot, you should be able to download designs and stitch them out.  You just need to purchase PED Basic.  It costs about $100 for the box and a card.  I used that for several years on my old Ellageo machine.  That machine also took floppy disks and I found out that I could buy a floppy disk writer for about $10.  That allowed me to transfer all the designs to floppy disks and transfer them to my Ellageo that way.

I also did a spray bottle to curb nighttime fears when my older dd was young.  We used a can of air freshener.  She couldn't read so it didn't matter that the can said Febreeze or some other brand.  She thought it kept monsters and bad dreams away.  And as a nice bonus, her room always smelled good.




ADisneyQueen said:


> Would anyone recommend the Janome my style 100 as a good machine for my 12 year old?  I would like to relearn to sew, too.  I want  to make all the cute Disney stuff I see on here!  I haven't sewn in 15 years and was never any good at it and got so frustrated when the machine would jam.  The sales lady told us that the top loading bobbin on the 100 wouldn't jam.  Is that true and is it a good machine for beginners?  Thanks.


Most people who has Janomes seem to love them. I know that Chiara has a Janome serger and a Janome embroidery machine that she is very happy with.  Go on Sewingpatternreview.com.  They have lots of sewing machine reviews on there.




shan23877 said:


> Thanks for the feedback ladies! I'd love to make the jump to Janome or Bernina, but I have a hard time jusitfying the cost. Since I don't sell anything it's tough to talk myself into a $500+ machine for a 'hobby'.
> 
> For now I will probably go back to Singer. I've been very, very disappointed with Brother's customer service over the last year. I have a very basic Singer that I've always liked, and that's the brand my mom, grandma, and aunts always used.
> 
> Now that I've introduced myself around here maybe I'll share the photos of the quilts when I get them done (It's possible to finish 2 quilts in 13 days ). They both have a Disney theme too!



We'd love to see pictures of your quilts.  Especially Disney themed quilts.

Nobody seems to have posted good things on here about modern Singers.  They are not well made anymore.  Especially the embroidery machines seem to have a ton of negative feedback.  Sorry that the Brother machine didn't work out for you.  I completely understand not wanting to lay out $500 or more for a machine that might not see heavy use.  Have you considered checking Craigslist or something for a slightly older Singer that might be in great condition and dirt cheap?  There are several people who have bought Singers on Craigslist or found them in a re-sale shop and absolutely love them.  Another option is a Juki machine.  They have started making home sewing machines that compare favorable to the Bernina's but at a much lower price point.  I played around with them at the Quilt and Sewing Expo back in the fall and I really liked them.


----------



## ADisneyQueen

Well, I ordered the Janome 100 today.  Thanks for the comments. It was only $250 on sale.  I know the Magnolia gets really great reviews, but I wanted to keep it simple and low cost for dd.  
What should our first projects be?   I have an apron I bought at WDW and I would love to have more with a Disney theme.


----------



## nannye

Hello Ladies, 
Looking for some advice. 

I am making the Simply Sweet with a ruffled bottom. I'm wondering what the easiest way is to do 3 layers of ruffles instead of one? would it be to make each layer a different length and stack them with everything being even at the top? 

Thanks
Erin


----------



## aboveH20

dianemom2 said:


> I love the bag that you made for the Big Give.  The ribbons around the top were so cute!  Did you make the entire bag or did you line an already made canvas bag?  I've never worked with canvas because it looks so stiff and difficult.



Thanks.  

Yes, I made the entire bag -- very time consuming.  It's duck canvas, with iron on interfacing for extra durability, plus the lining with pockets, handles, and ribbon.  I'm not sure what possesed me to make it, other than I saw a similar one that I liked.


----------



## miprender

goteamwood said:


> Very cute model and the outfit is cute too.
> 
> I finished 2 of my kids aprons I am working on for our playgroup christmas party/cookie decorating thing next tuesday. I ONLY have 12 more to do. Luckily they are pretty easy now that I have figured out how I want them to go together. I got dish towels at IKEA on clearance, they were big enough to cut half to make two aprons, which you can see are plenty big on the 2-3 year olds they are intended for. So each apron was only $1 in dishtowels, and the rest is on-hand stuff. I need more elastic though, so that will be a little more expense. But mostly it is just labor. The gingerbread people stitch out quickly and easily, though, I am sure I can get them all done before tuesday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (they took turns wearing the same one since the other one didn't have the straps on yet before they were in bed.) Can't keep working on them though, I am out of RED embroidery thread. 'Tis not the season to run out of red thread!



Those came out adorable



PrincessMickey said:


> If you're ready for picture overload, here is everything I worked on last week.
> 
> First up a small purse for my 10 year old niece. She is a girly girl and her dad is in the Air Force so I thought the fabric was fitting for her.
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is the same style bag for my 14 year old step-niece. I don't know her very well but my SIL told me her favorite color is balck and she is into skateboarding. I couldn't find a skateboarding fabric that I liked that wasn't too kiddish but I thought this would work and also adds a little color.
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And both bags together



Great job on all the bags.



RMAMom said:


> I finished the aprons for my grandchildren, please excuse the half naked mannequin!
> 
> For Emily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> For Edward



Everything looks adorable, but I really love the fabric on that vest.



pyrxtc said:


> I haven't sewn at all since my vacation. I have to sew tomorrow because my husband bought pants that are way too long and I am now in a self debate over whether or not to move the zipper up so he can still use them or just to finagle it myself and make stoppers out of thread at the end. They are wind pants. Zippers on the bottom outside of each leg. I have to make them about 4 inches shorter so they fit him. UGH !
> 
> Looks like they came from the same room. Now to decide if I let my friend buy the blanket from me ???? I should make her buy the curtains then too right ?? I paid $4 for them I think. So it would be $10 for the set.



Great find. I always find it hard to get back in the swing of things after coming back from vacation. I feel like I forget how to do things



aboveH20 said:


> (Old dog here, trying to learn a new trick.  After first post froze, Plan B is typing in Microsoft Word.  Lets see if I can figure out how to do this.)
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, this is probably more than you wanted to know, but here goes.
> 
> I don't have a pattern, I based mine off of a Disney one I had. Basically 17" wide and 18" tall.
> 
> Four tips:
> 1. Put a loop on it to make it easy to hang up. I don't think I'd hang it if it were really heavy, but otherwise it's convenient to have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Put a ring on the side, better yet, one of each side. I had a hand sanitizer bottle hanging from my bag for our last trip -- very convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The bags I made for the Big Give had the Mickey head rings and I made little tags with their initials.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Include a zippered pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, then get a see through pencil case to put in it for your little stuff. (I should add that I don't carry a purse when I'm traveling. I have a "vacation wallet" that I carry in my front pocket, and then I put other purse stuff in the pencil case -- tissues, phone, mini first aid kit, pen, etc. It makes it so easy to pull the pencil case out and see everything.)  In the main bag part I put a folded up sweatshirt, poncho, umbrella, etc.  Can you tell I've been to Disney a few times during cold, rainy weather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.  After  putting in the grommet I like to sew off the corner so theres less stress on the grommet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I think your question was about how to do the strings.
> 
> Youll need two strings.  To determine how long to make them, double the string over and measure roughly the length and width.  (see photo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Youll need two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One goes in and out the left side and the other goes in and out the right side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insert each pair through a grommet and tie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voila.  The world's best traveling companion.  I love how since it's lightweight it can be easily folded up and put away, but when pressed into service holds a fair amount of stuff.
> 
> Your turn to make one.



Great tutorial. I just pinned it in my "secret" folder



nannye said:


> Hey everyone with PE770's...
> I have the instruction book and I am looking for  some other resources on learning the PE770. Any youtubes videos or tutorials, directly related to the PE770 or what you found helpful would be really appreciated.
> Thanks
> Erin



Sending you a PM


----------



## PurpleEars

shan23877 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm a longtime lurker on this thread, and was hoping you'd be able to provide you opinions. I have a Brother C6000i. I LOVED it for the first 6 months that I had it, but then it broke down and had to be repaired. Since then (in the last year) it's been serviced twice and is now acting up again. It skips stitches with such regularity that I'm convinced the machine has demons. (No amount of cleaning, needle changing, bobbing changing, rethreading will keep it from happening). Needless to say- I'm frustrated and ready to move on from the machine. Seems silly to pay another $100 to have such an unreliable machine repaired. I am considering purchasing the Singer Patchwork from Joann Fabrics. I am an intermediate sewer and primarily use the machine for quilting and princess dress making. Any feedback on the machine, Singer in general, and making the purchase from Joann would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!



Welcome! My impression is that modern Singers are not as well made as they used to be. Having said that, I have a Singer serger and I haven't had problems with it (other than user error). It sounds like you had a lemon Brother machine. I have been happy with my Brother machines and will probably buy another Brother in the future.



ADisneyQueen said:


> Would anyone recommend the Janome my style 100 as a good machine for my 12 year old?  I would like to relearn to sew, too.  I want  to make all the cute Disney stuff I see on here!  I haven't sewn in 15 years and was never any good at it and got so frustrated when the machine would jam.  The sales lady told us that the top loading bobbin on the 100 wouldn't jam.  Is that true and is it a good machine for beginners?  Thanks.



Welcome! I haven't heard anything negative about Janome machines. I think most modern machines are pretty user friendly now, so any one of them would be good for beginners.



ADisneyQueen said:


> Well, I ordered the Janome 100 today.  Thanks for the comments. It was only $250 on sale.  I know the Magnolia gets really great reviews, but I wanted to keep it simple and low cost for dd.
> What should our first projects be?   I have an apron I bought at WDW and I would love to have more with a Disney theme.



Congratulations! I think a good first project is PJ pants (that was one of my first projects when I started sewing again). Most people here would recommend the Easy Fit pants pattern from youcanmakethis.com. The instructions are much better than commerical patterns, especially for someone learning to sew.



nannye said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Looking for some advice.
> 
> I am making the Simply Sweet with a ruffled bottom. I'm wondering what the easiest way is to do 3 layers of ruffles instead of one? would it be to make each layer a different length and stack them with everything being even at the top?
> 
> Thanks
> Erin



My concern with doing that is the thickness of the materials. 3 layers of ruffles could get pretty thick and make it hard to sew. I don't have any suggestions though.


----------



## dianemom2

ADisneyQueen said:


> Well, I ordered the Janome 100 today.  Thanks for the comments. It was only $250 on sale.  I know the Magnolia gets really great reviews, but I wanted to keep it simple and low cost for dd.
> What should our first projects be?   I have an apron I bought at WDW and I would love to have more with a Disney theme.


I agree that easy fit pants from youcanmakethis are a great first project.  Plus, I think that Hancocks is having flannel on sale next week for a super price.  I'd wait until you have a couple of other projects under your belt before trying an apron since they usually involve either ruffles or bias tape.  Pillows are also super easy and there are lots of free skirt tutorials on the internet.



nannye said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Looking for some advice.
> 
> I am making the Simply Sweet with a ruffled bottom. I'm wondering what the easiest way is to do 3 layers of ruffles instead of one? would it be to make each layer a different length and stack them with everything being even at the top?
> 
> Thanks
> Erin


A simply sweet with 3 layers of ruffles would mean you would have to sew through 4 layers of fabric to attach it to the dress.  That would be very thick and difficult to sew.  I think you would end up with a few broken needles.  Instead, I think that I would use this method:
http://www.danamadeit.com/2012/03/tutorial-the-layered-skirt.html

It will be a bit more work in measuring and cutting.  But I think it will be easier sewing in the end.



aboveH20 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Yes, I made the entire bag -- very time consuming.  It's duck canvas, with iron on interfacing for extra durability, plus the lining with pockets, handles, and ribbon.  I'm not sure what possesed me to make it, other than I saw a similar one that I liked.



Well, now I am even more impressed.  It turned out great!  I'm sure that bag will last the mom forever because you made it from such sturdy material plus you lined it.  I love the ribbon pieces around the top.


----------



## goteamwood

dianemom2 said:


> A simply sweet with 3 layers of ruffles would mean you would have to sew through 4 layers of fabric to attach it to the dress.  That would be very thick and difficult to sew.  I think you would end up with a few broken needles.  Instead, I think that I would use this method:
> http://www.danamadeit.com/2012/03/tutorial-the-layered-skirt.html
> 
> It will be a bit more work in measuring and cutting.  But I think it will be easier sewing in the end.



I KNEW I saw a tutorial recently on this. As soon as I saw her question I thought of that method (which I have only read about in that particular tutorial) but couldn't find where I saw it and would have only made matters worse trying to explain it! Thanks for helping me not go crazy wondering if I made that up! I seriously went through all my crafty/sewing pins on pinterest plus all my PDF patterns looking for that tutorial!

I started playing around with embroidery software today. I downloaded sewwhatpro a few weeks ago and found it to be not very easy to use (I am a SAHM now, but was a computer technician and systems admin for the previous 12 years.) I did try embird, which was better, but since I use a Mac exclusively I have to run it in emulation with XP, which isn't exactly enjoyable. I did find today a Mac app, which seems to fit the bill, Embrilliance. Has anyone used it? I guess it is cross-platform Mac and Windows and is about $150, lets you combine existing files to create names etc. but the demo does not save. (annoying.) anyway, long story longer, I was hoping that someone has some positive review of using it in real life, Mac or no, before I plunk down the $.
I want to be able to combine files and make my own text embroidery appliqués. I just got a SUPER deal from 8clawsandapaw.com on the monthly font club where you can get ALL their 600+ fonts for $29. within 30 days. You have to "purchase" them and download them once you have an acct, but they are all free on the site after you pay for the club. They have some great fonts I really like, and plenty I am just downloading because hey, they are basically free and who knows if I might need them someday.


----------



## smile5sunshine

I am such a super bad friend! I've managed to look through everything. I LOVE the aprons, thank you Cheryl for doing the drawstring backpack tutorial, the cozy-carriers were awesome, the purses cute, etc.

I've been busy because (like always) the end of the year snuck up on me and I'm trying to finish a ton of crafting/sewing all in the next week. I have 5 Disney dresses to finish for a friend taking their trip after Christmas, the eye spy bags for the Give (which THANK YOU ANDREA for the mini-tute you did a while ago!), and a DIY ornament wreath for a gift exchange. On top of all that I still need to pack and order my house before we leave to visit family for Christmas break! ACK! 

I know, excuses, excuses. 

Back to sewing for me!
Sunshine


----------



## phins_jazy

smile5sunshine said:


> I am such a super bad friend! I've managed to look through everything. I LOVE the aprons, thank you Cheryl for doing the drawstring backpack tutorial, the cozy-carriers were awesome, the purses cute, etc.
> 
> I've been busy because (like always) the end of the year snuck up on me and I'm trying to finish a ton of crafting/sewing all in the next week. I have 5 Disney dresses to finish for a friend taking their trip after Christmas, the eye spy bags for the Give (which THANK YOU ANDREA for the mini-tute you did a while ago!), and a DIY ornament wreath for a gift exchange. On top of all that I still need to pack and order my house before we leave to visit family for Christmas break! ACK!
> 
> I know, excuses, excuses.
> 
> Back to sewing for me!
> Sunshine



I feel your pain!  We leave for disney in 7 days!!!  ACK!!!  I still have so much to do.  I have 3 more shirts to finish, 2 scarves and embroider a jacket and a hoodie. My youngest asked me if I could make her some skirts to take with too. No pressure! On the plus side, I have finished up 45 of the 48 shirts, 2 hoodies and one scarf.   And of course there are three parties this weekend, christmas baking and getting the house in order. Oh, and packing.  Have to pack sometime don't I?


----------



## pyrxtc

phins_jazy said:


> I feel your pain!  We leave for disney in 7 days!!!  ACK!!!  I still have so much to do.  I have 3 more shirts to finish, 2 scarves and embroider a jacket and a hoodie. My youngest asked me if I could make her some skirts to take with too. No pressure! On the plus side, I have finished up 45 of the 48 shirts, 2 hoodies and one scarf.   And of course there are three parties this weekend, christmas baking and getting the house in order. Oh, and packing.  Have to pack sometime don't I?



deadlines are stinky but at least at the end you get to spend the time in Disney. 

Question for all of you....

have you ever used paper in your sewing for details ? I got these Mickey heads from the DVC Merry Member Mixer and I have an idea in my head to use them on a dress, or rather an over-skirt. They are made of some type of paper. I am not sure what but it doesn't crumple, fold, or tear easily. It is textured and metallic. I want to cascade them down the skirt with a couple along the waist to being very full along the bottom. I plan on hand sewing them on but how practical is using them ? I know, a new sewist and ambitious but I can't shake the idea.  Anyone have a guess at what type of paper this might be ?


----------



## dianemom2

goteamwood said:


> I KNEW I saw a tutorial recently on this. As soon as I saw her question I thought of that method (which I have only read about in that particular tutorial) but couldn't find where I saw it and would have only made matters worse trying to explain it! Thanks for helping me not go crazy wondering if I made that up! I seriously went through all my crafty/sewing pins on pinterest plus all my PDF patterns looking for that tutorial!


Glad that I could help out!

I saw the special on the different fonts at Paws and Claws but I don't use wording enough to spend the money on it.



smile5sunshine said:


> I've been busy because (like always) the end of the year snuck up on me and I'm trying to finish a ton of crafting/sewing all in the next week. I have 5 Disney dresses to finish for a friend taking their trip after Christmas, the eye spy bags for the Give (which THANK YOU ANDREA for the mini-tute you did a while ago!), and a DIY ornament wreath for a gift exchange. On top of all that I still need to pack and order my house before we leave to visit family for Christmas break! ACK!


It sounds like you have been a busy, busy lady.  Are you going to post pictures?



pyrxtc said:


> have you ever used paper in your sewing for details ? I got these Mickey heads from the DVC Merry Member Mixer and I have an idea in my head to use them on a dress, or rather an over-skirt. They are made of some type of paper. I am not sure what but it doesn't crumple, fold, or tear easily. It is textured and metallic. I want to cascade them down the skirt with a couple along the waist to being very full along the bottom. I plan on hand sewing them on but how practical is using them ? I know, a new sewist and ambitious but I can't shake the idea.


I can't see how it would hurt to try it out.  I'd probably give it a try with a few and then wash it to see how it works.


Enabler Alert
Threadart has free shipping for 12 hours today.   I needed just a few colors and was able to order them for such a reasonable price!


----------



## pyrxtc

dianemom2 said:


> I can't see how it would hurt to try it out.  I'd probably give it a try with a few and then wash it to see how it works.



I would be doing onto a chiffon so I won't be throwing it in the wash. I would have to spot clean it.


----------



## Restrasz

To princessMickey:   I love,love your casserole covers! Where did you find the pattern and is it easy?  I would love to try it.

I also love your idea for the bags,how cute!       Ruth


----------



## SallyfromDE

shan23877 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm a longtime lurker on this thread, and was hoping you'd be able to provide you opinions. I have a Brother C6000i. I LOVED it for the first 6 months that I had it, but then it broke down and had to be repaired. Since then (in the last year) it's been serviced twice and is now acting up again. It skips stitches with such regularity that I'm convinced the machine has demons. (No amount of cleaning, needle changing, bobbing changing, rethreading will keep it from happening). Needless to say- I'm frustrated and ready to move on from the machine. Seems silly to pay another $100 to have such an unreliable machine repaired. I am considering purchasing the Singer Patchwork from Joann Fabrics. I am an intermediate sewer and primarily use the machine for quilting and princess dress making. Any feedback on the machine, Singer in general, and making the purchase from Joann would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!





ADisneyQueen said:


> Would anyone recommend the Janome my style 100 as a good machine for my 12 year old?  I would like to relearn to sew, too.  I want  to make all the cute Disney stuff I see on here!  I haven't sewn in 15 years and was never any good at it and got so frustrated when the machine would jam.  The sales lady told us that the top loading bobbin on the 100 wouldn't jam.  Is that true and is it a good machine for beginners?  Thanks.



I had the cs6000i and after a month the whole feed dog contraption collapsed, Brother said to fix it with warranty would be more then the value of the machine. So I bought a Janome at our local store where someone had traded it in for an upgrade. Its a fabulous machine, good and sturdy. I thnk I only paid $300 for it. 

I don't know the #100, but I bought Kirsta a Hello Kitty style a few years ago. They were made by Janome. I think it was about $50. The only thing I had trouble with, the lack of a light. Being used to one, it was hard to adjust.


----------



## PrincessMickey

PurpleEars said:


> The bags, casserole carriers, and the tote bags look great! I like the fabrics you chose for the casserole carriers. Thanks for sharing the tote bag idea - they seem like inexpensive but impressive looking gifts! I have to keep the tote bag idea in mind when I need to make gifts for other people. I guess you know you will like at least one Christmas gift this year!



Thanks! I love all the fabric too, especially the red and black paisley. I love the tote bag idea too, they all turned out so nice and don't look like store bought bags at all.



shan23877 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm a longtime lurker on this thread, and was hoping you'd be able to provide you opinions. I have a Brother C6000i. I LOVED it for the first 6 months that I had it, but then it broke down and had to be repaired. Since then (in the last year) it's been serviced twice and is now acting up again. It skips stitches with such regularity that I'm convinced the machine has demons. (No amount of cleaning, needle changing, bobbing changing, rethreading will keep it from happening). Needless to say- I'm frustrated and ready to move on from the machine. Seems silly to pay another $100 to have such an unreliable machine repaired. I am considering purchasing the Singer Patchwork from Joann Fabrics. I am an intermediate sewer and primarily use the machine for quilting and princess dress making. Any feedback on the machine, Singer in general, and making the purchase from Joann would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!



Welcome! I don't have much experience with Singers but have heard alot of complaints on them. I have a Kenmore and my mom has a Bernina. I would take a look at Amazon, I got an embroidery machine from here for Christmas and they were real quick and they have a good return policy. 



dianemom2 said:


> Those all turned out great!  The purses are sure to be enjoyed by the girls and the casserole carriers turned out so cute!  What a neat idea to take store bags and dress them up with the additional fabric.  They look like wonderful gifts.  It must have been a fun afternoon to sew with your family.



Thank you! We did have a great day together. We had Christmas music playing and just enjoyed being together!



ADisneyQueen said:


> Well, I ordered the Janome 100 today.  Thanks for the comments. It was only $250 on sale.  I know the Magnolia gets really great reviews, but I wanted to keep it simple and low cost for dd.
> What should our first projects be?   I have an apron I bought at WDW and I would love to have more with a Disney theme.



Glad you found a mchine and great it was on sale too! I will second or third the easy fit pattern. Carla's pattern is also like a sewing lesson and you will both learn so much from it. And you will all have comfy pajama pants too! I have made them in fleece, cottons and flannel backed satin, it is such a versatile pattern.



miprender said:


> Great job on all the bags.



Thank you!



smile5sunshine said:


> I am such a super bad friend! I've managed to look through everything. I LOVE the aprons, thank you Cheryl for doing the drawstring backpack tutorial, the cozy-carriers were awesome, the purses cute, etc.
> 
> I've been busy because (like always) the end of the year snuck up on me and I'm trying to finish a ton of crafting/sewing all in the next week. I have 5 Disney dresses to finish for a friend taking their trip after Christmas, the eye spy bags for the Give (which THANK YOU ANDREA for the mini-tute you did a while ago!), and a DIY ornament wreath for a gift exchange. On top of all that I still need to pack and order my house before we leave to visit family for Christmas break! ACK!
> 
> I know, excuses, excuses.
> 
> Back to sewing for me!
> Sunshine



You definately sound busy but how fun to make Disney dresses for your friend!



phins_jazy said:


> I feel your pain!  We leave for disney in 7 days!!!  ACK!!!  I still have so much to do.  I have 3 more shirts to finish, 2 scarves and embroider a jacket and a hoodie. My youngest asked me if I could make her some skirts to take with too. No pressure! On the plus side, I have finished up 45 of the 48 shirts, 2 hoodies and one scarf.   And of course there are three parties this weekend, christmas baking and getting the house in order. Oh, and packing.  Have to pack sometime don't I?



You are pretty busy and wow to all those shirts. Hope you have a great trip!!



Restrasz said:


> To princessMickey:   I love,love your casserole covers! Where did you find the pattern and is it easy?  I would love to try it.
> 
> I also love your idea for the bags,how cute!       Ruth



Thank you! It's on the you can make this site. It is a very easy pattern and they went together pretty quick. I used Flora's idea instead of using fleece interfacing I used quilt batting.


----------



## smile5sunshine

phins_jazy said:


> I feel your pain!  We leave for disney in 7 days!!!  ACK!!!  I still have so much to do.  I have 3 more shirts to finish, 2 scarves and embroider a jacket and a hoodie. My youngest asked me if I could make her some skirts to take with too. No pressure! On the plus side, I have finished up 45 of the 48 shirts, 2 hoodies and one scarf.   And of course there are three parties this weekend, christmas baking and getting the house in order. Oh, and packing.  Have to pack sometime don't I?



 HOLY MOLY that's a TON of stuff to have sewn!  And I thought I was busy!



pyrxtc said:


> deadlines are stinky but at least at the end you get to spend the time in Disney.
> 
> Question for all of you....
> 
> have you ever used paper in your sewing for details ? I got these Mickey heads from the DVC Merry Member Mixer and I have an idea in my head to use them on a dress, or rather an over-skirt. They are made of some type of paper. I am not sure what but it doesn't crumple, fold, or tear easily. It is textured and metallic. I want to cascade them down the skirt with a couple along the waist to being very full along the bottom. I plan on hand sewing them on but how practical is using them ? I know, a new sewist and ambitious but I can't shake the idea.  Anyone have a guess at what type of paper this might be ?



are you sure it's paper? could it be like tyvek (the type of material used for mailers)?

I think it's fine to use it, so long as you make sure that it's on something detachable so it doesn't go through the wash. 



dianemom2 said:


> It sounds like you have been a busy, busy lady.  Are you going to post pictures?



Ask and ye shall receive! (posted below!)



PrincessMickey said:


> You definately sound busy but how fun to make Disney dresses for your friend!



Yes I am busy, but I must admit, that it's really all my fault that I am. I have known about needing to sew these items for quite a while and just procrastinated until the very last minute! I should know better, but alas I keep making the same mistakes over and over again!


I want to say that I am praying for the poor families in Connecticut today. Horrible and heartbreaking.  


I am 90% done with the give eye spy bags. All I need to do is get the filling (either rice or the poly pellets, which are my first choice) and sew them closed. Can't post pictures of those yet though. 


And I am also 90% done with the first dress. It's a Snow White inspired dress using the Little Lizard Apron Knot pattern. Overall the directions for this pattern are clear, but she doesn't really include any sizing information or finished measurements. I modified the apron portion. It was supposed to be a rectangle, but I wanted the rounded corners. I also lined it so I could use the ric-rac. I also used a blind hem stitch for the first time, so YAY me! 

I still need to add the buttonholes (the directions are a bit unclear for this so if anyone has made the patten before help me out, otherwise I'll have to email Little Lizard) and then I am also going to add an apple applique to the apron.  Overall, happy with how it's turned out.






*edit* hee hee, I just realized my eye spy bags are peeking out from behind the dress! Those black straps are the handles to the bags!

Hoping to get a couple more dresses cut out today/tonight. Maybe more pictures tomorrow. 

Sunshine


----------



## BabyRapunzel

smile5sunshine said:
			
		

> HOLY MOLY that's a TON of stuff to have sewn!  And I thought I was busy!
> 
> are you sure it's paper? could it be like tyvek (the type of material used for mailers)?
> 
> I think it's fine to use it, so long as you make sure that it's on something detachable so it doesn't go through the wash.
> 
> Ask and ye shall receive! (posted below!)
> 
> Yes I am busy, but I must admit, that it's really all my fault that I am. I have known about needing to sew these items for quite a while and just procrastinated until the very last minute! I should know better, but alas I keep making the same mistakes over and over again!
> 
> I want to say that I am praying for the poor families in Connecticut today. Horrible and heartbreaking.
> 
> I am 90% done with the give eye spy bags. All I need to do is get the filling (either rice or the poly pellets, which are my first choice) and sew them closed. Can't post pictures of those yet though.
> 
> And I am also 90% done with the first dress. It's a Snow White inspired dress using the Little Lizard Apron Knot pattern. Overall the directions for this pattern are clear, but she doesn't really include any sizing information or finished measurements. I modified the apron portion. It was supposed to be a rectangle, but I wanted the rounded corners. I also lined it so I could use the ric-rac. I also used a blind hem stitch for the first time, so YAY me!
> 
> I still need to add the buttonholes (the directions are a bit unclear for this so if anyone has made the patten before help me out, otherwise I'll have to email Little Lizard) and then I am also going to add an apple applique to the apron.  Overall, happy with how it's turned out.
> 
> *edit* hee hee, I just realized my eye spy bags are peeking out from behind the dress! Those black straps are the handles to the bags!
> 
> Hoping to get a couple more dresses cut out today/tonight. Maybe more pictures tomorrow.
> 
> Sunshine




I am trying to keep up this time, fingers are crossed.....

This is so cute! I feel dumb, but what is a blind hem stitch and was it difficult?

I also am saddened by this news. It really is unimaginable. I don't understand how people can be so crazy, especially to hurt children. Makes me scared for when DD2 will go to school.


----------



## PrincessMickey

smile5sunshine said:


> HOLY MOLY that's a TON of stuff to have sewn!  And I thought I was busy!
> 
> Yes I am busy, but I must admit, that it's really all my fault that I am. I have known about needing to sew these items for quite a while and just procrastinated until the very last minute! I should know better, but alas I keep making the same mistakes over and over again!
> 
> 
> I want to say that I am praying for the poor families in Connecticut today. Horrible and heartbreaking.
> 
> 
> I am 90% done with the give eye spy bags. All I need to do is get the filling (either rice or the poly pellets, which are my first choice) and sew them closed. Can't post pictures of those yet though.
> 
> 
> And I am also 90% done with the first dress. It's a Snow White inspired dress using the Little Lizard Apron Knot pattern. Overall the directions for this pattern are clear, but she doesn't really include any sizing information or finished measurements. I modified the apron portion. It was supposed to be a rectangle, but I wanted the rounded corners. I also lined it so I could use the ric-rac. I also used a blind hem stitch for the first time, so YAY me!
> 
> I still need to add the buttonholes (the directions are a bit unclear for this so if anyone has made the patten before help me out, otherwise I'll have to email Little Lizard) and then I am also going to add an apple applique to the apron.  Overall, happy with how it's turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit* hee hee, I just realized my eye spy bags are peeking out from behind the dress! Those black straps are the handles to the bags!
> 
> Hoping to get a couple more dresses cut out today/tonight. Maybe more pictures tomorrow.
> 
> Sunshine



That dress looks cute, I think the apple applique would look great on the apron. I have no experience with dresses or that pattern so I'm not much help with that.



BabyRapunzel said:


> I also am saddened by this news. It really is unimaginable. I don't understand how people can be so crazy, especially to hurt children. Makes me scared for when DD2 will go to school.



My heart is breaking too. It really is unimaginable. As someone from Colorado who knew/knows several of the victims from Columbine and know several responders from Aurora I just can't comprehend that this happened to so many who were so young. In a way this hits closer to home being that my kids are the same age as those involved there. My thoughts and prayeres are going out to everyone involved in this.


----------



## pyrxtc

do you think that a pageant dress is really silk or is it polyester ?

Also, do you follow the directions for putting patterns together or do you do it how you like better ? the new patterns have you putting the whole bodice together and the whole skirt together and then putting them together but the old way is to put the front of the skirt to the front of the bodice and I like that better. It makes it much easier to gather.


----------



## sewmess

smile5sunshine said:


> HOLY MOLY that's a TON of stuff to have sewn!  And I thought I was busy!
> 
> 
> 
> are you sure it's paper? could it be like tyvek (the type of material used for mailers)?
> 
> I think it's fine to use it, so long as you make sure that it's on something detachable so it doesn't go through the wash.
> 
> 
> 
> *I was going to say the same thing...It may also be a plastic covered paper.*
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am busy, but I must admit, that it's really all my fault that I am. I have known about needing to sew these items for quite a while and just procrastinated until the very last minute! I should know better, but alas I keep making the same mistakes over and over again!
> 
> *Me To!!  Right now I'm blaming Pintrest.  I start looking around and cant stop*
> 
> I want to say that I am praying for the poor families in Connecticut today. Horrible and heartbreaking.
> 
> 
> I am 90% done with the give eye spy bags. All I need to do is get the filling (either rice or the poly pellets, which are my first choice) and sew them closed. Can't post pictures of those yet though.
> 
> 
> And I am also 90% done with the first dress. It's a Snow White inspired dress using the Little Lizard Apron Knot pattern. Overall the directions for this pattern are clear, but she doesn't really include any sizing information or finished measurements. I modified the apron portion. It was supposed to be a rectangle, but I wanted the rounded corners. I also lined it so I could use the ric-rac. I also used a blind hem stitch for the first time, so YAY me!
> 
> I still need to add the buttonholes (the directions are a bit unclear for this so if anyone has made the patten before help me out, otherwise I'll have to email Little Lizard) and then I am also going to add an apple applique to the apron.  Overall, happy with how it's turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit* hee hee, I just realized my eye spy bags are peeking out from behind the dress! Those black straps are the handles to the bags!
> 
> Hoping to get a couple more dresses cut out today/tonight. Maybe more pictures tomorrow.
> 
> Sunshine



That dress is beyond adorable.  I can't wait to see the apple applique.


----------



## PurpleEars

goteamwood said:


> I started playing around with embroidery software today. I downloaded sewwhatpro a few weeks ago and found it to be not very easy to use (I am a SAHM now, but was a computer technician and systems admin for the previous 12 years.) I did try embird, which was better, but since I use a Mac exclusively I have to run it in emulation with XP, which isn't exactly enjoyable. I did find today a Mac app, which seems to fit the bill, Embrilliance. Has anyone used it? I guess it is cross-platform Mac and Windows and is about $150, lets you combine existing files to create names etc. but the demo does not save. (annoying.) anyway, long story longer, I was hoping that someone has some positive review of using it in real life, Mac or no, before I plunk down the $.
> I want to be able to combine files and make my own text embroidery appliqués. I just got a SUPER deal from 8clawsandapaw.com on the monthly font club where you can get ALL their 600+ fonts for $29. within 30 days. You have to "purchase" them and download them once you have an acct, but they are all free on the site after you pay for the club. They have some great fonts I really like, and plenty I am just downloading because hey, they are basically free and who knows if I might need them someday.



I don't have any suggestions for the embroidery software. I use the free Stitch Era program and I have been able to make a few patterns with it.



smile5sunshine said:


> I am such a super bad friend! I've managed to look through everything. I LOVE the aprons, thank you Cheryl for doing the drawstring backpack tutorial, the cozy-carriers were awesome, the purses cute, etc.
> 
> I've been busy because (like always) the end of the year snuck up on me and I'm trying to finish a ton of crafting/sewing all in the next week. I have 5 Disney dresses to finish for a friend taking their trip after Christmas, the eye spy bags for the Give (which THANK YOU ANDREA for the mini-tute you did a while ago!), and a DIY ornament wreath for a gift exchange. On top of all that I still need to pack and order my house before we leave to visit family for Christmas break! ACK!
> 
> I know, excuses, excuses.
> 
> Back to sewing for me!
> Sunshine



Well no need to apologize. We all understand that how things can get busy. I look forward to seeing pictures of your projects!



phins_jazy said:


> I feel your pain!  We leave for disney in 7 days!!!  ACK!!!  I still have so much to do.  I have 3 more shirts to finish, 2 scarves and embroider a jacket and a hoodie. My youngest asked me if I could make her some skirts to take with too. No pressure! On the plus side, I have finished up 45 of the 48 shirts, 2 hoodies and one scarf.   And of course there are three parties this weekend, christmas baking and getting the house in order. Oh, and packing.  Have to pack sometime don't I?



48 shirts?! Wow that is a lot. I hope you will post pictures of your outfits in action!



pyrxtc said:


> Question for all of you....
> 
> have you ever used paper in your sewing for details ? I got these Mickey heads from the DVC Merry Member Mixer and I have an idea in my head to use them on a dress, or rather an over-skirt. They are made of some type of paper. I am not sure what but it doesn't crumple, fold, or tear easily. It is textured and metallic. I want to cascade them down the skirt with a couple along the waist to being very full along the bottom. I plan on hand sewing them on but how practical is using them ? I know, a new sewist and ambitious but I can't shake the idea.  Anyone have a guess at what type of paper this might be ?



I imagine they will be fine to use especially if you don't plan to wash it at all - my guess is that they are like the shiny wrapping paper.



Restrasz said:


> To princessMickey:   I love,love your casserole covers! Where did you find the pattern and is it easy?  I would love to try it.
> 
> I also love your idea for the bags,how cute!       Ruth



Just to follow-up on this - it's Aunt Ellie's Casserole Carrier from youcanmakethis.com.



smile5sunshine said:


> Yes I am busy, but I must admit, that it's really all my fault that I am. I have known about needing to sew these items for quite a while and just procrastinated until the very last minute! I should know better, but alas I keep making the same mistakes over and over again!
> 
> 
> I am 90% done with the give eye spy bags. All I need to do is get the filling (either rice or the poly pellets, which are my first choice) and sew them closed. Can't post pictures of those yet though.
> 
> 
> And I am also 90% done with the first dress. It's a Snow White inspired dress using the Little Lizard Apron Knot pattern. Overall the directions for this pattern are clear, but she doesn't really include any sizing information or finished measurements. I modified the apron portion. It was supposed to be a rectangle, but I wanted the rounded corners. I also lined it so I could use the ric-rac. I also used a blind hem stitch for the first time, so YAY me!
> 
> I still need to add the buttonholes (the directions are a bit unclear for this so if anyone has made the patten before help me out, otherwise I'll have to email Little Lizard) and then I am also going to add an apple applique to the apron.  Overall, happy with how it's turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit* hee hee, I just realized my eye spy bags are peeking out from behind the dress! Those black straps are the handles to the bags!
> 
> Hoping to get a couple more dresses cut out today/tonight. Maybe more pictures tomorrow.
> 
> Sunshine



The Snow White dress is looking great. I can't wait to see it with the apple applique added to the apron!



BabyRapunzel said:


> I am trying to keep up this time, fingers are crossed.....
> 
> This is so cute! I feel dumb, but what is a blind hem stitch and was it difficult?



In my world, the blind hem stitch is done with my blind hem foot, though I am sure some would do it by hand. It is basically little stitches to catch the edge of the fabric along the hem, so the fold for the hem will stay in place. So if you do it by hand, you would iron along the hem fold to make the fold stay in place, and then do little stitches along the finished raw edge while catching it to the main fabric. It is a breeze to do if you have a blind hem foot. I think a picture would explain this much better, but I am on my way out to seeing my friend who just had a baby (the one who is getting the growth chart). Hopefully someone else can come up with a better explanation!


----------



## dianemom2

pyrxtc said:


> I would be doing onto a chiffon so I won't be throwing it in the wash. I would have to spot clean it.


Then I can't see any reason not to try it out.



smile5sunshine said:


> I want to say that I am praying for the poor families in Connecticut today. Horrible and heartbreaking.
> 
> And I am also 90% done with the first dress. It's a Snow White inspired dress using the Little Lizard Apron Knot pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine


Yes, it is terrible what happened today.  I didn't hear about it until late this afternoon because I was on the go all day.  It is just heartbreaking!

I love your Snow White inspired dress.  It definitely carries the Snow White theme without being over the top Snow White.  I can't wait to see it with the apple added to the apron.



pyrxtc said:


> do you think that a pageant dress is really silk or is it polyester ?
> 
> Also, do you follow the directions for putting patterns together or do you do it how you like better ? the new patterns have you putting the whole bodice together and the whole skirt together and then putting them together but the old way is to put the front of the skirt to the front of the bodice and I like that better. It makes it much easier to gather.


I would guess that most pageant dresses are made from polyester but I am really not sure.

I usually follow the instruction for constructing a dress the first time I make it.  Then after that, I do it how I like making things.  Sometimes I learn a new method of doing something from the instructions and sometimes the methods in the instructions are enough to drive you nuts!



PurpleEars said:


> In my world, the blind hem stitch is done with my blind hem foot, though I am sure some would do it by hand. It is basically little stitches to catch the edge of the fabric along the hem, so the fold for the hem will stay in place. So if you do it by hand, you would iron along the hem fold to make the fold stay in place, and then do little stitches along the finished raw edge while catching it to the main fabric. It is a breeze to do if you have a blind hem foot. I think a picture would explain this much better, but I am on my way out to seeing my friend who just had a baby (the one who is getting the growth chart). Hopefully someone else can come up with a better explanation!


I'm glad that you explained this.  Using the blind hem stitch, even with my blind hem foot is still something that always confuses me!


I took DH back for his post surgical follow up appointment today.  It was very good news.  The pathology report was already back and everything was benign.  I don't know if I had mentioned it here but the endocrinologist who visited DH while he was in the hospital scared us quite a bit because she kept saying that the mass was malignant and we needed to get into her office to see her within a week.  The surgeon told us today that she was definitely mistaken and must have confused us with another patient.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

So sorry I have been MIA. My gallbladder removal went just fine, spent 1 night in the hospital and was then sent home. I have been having a rough time eating and drinking since August, and after surgery, I was just not able to keep myself going and got into a bad dehydration hole, so had to go back into the hospital again this week for a few days. My guts are just a mess right now!! But at least the pain from the gallbladder was gone when I woke up = I just expected the digestion issues to be gone as well...oh well. My dreams of stitching and sewing while I was home recooperating boiled down to just 1 Eeyore Christmas Tshirt and a half done Tigger one!!!! YIKES!!! So, Im hoping I'll finally feel better for Christmas this year!!!

Also, just a reminder that its time to ship for Shawn Brooklyns Big Give!!! Just remember to post your picture on the thread and the address will be pm'd to you!!! Thanks so much everyone!!!

http://disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi:grouphug:


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Thanks for the blind hem explanation, I think that may be something in the distant future.



			
				dianemom2 said:
			
		

> Then I can't see any reason not to try it out.
> 
> Yes, it is terrible what happened today.  I didn't hear about it until late this afternoon because I was on the go all day.  It is just heartbreaking!
> 
> I love your Snow White inspired dress.  It definitely carries the Snow White theme without being over the top Snow White.  I can't wait to see it with the apple added to the apron.
> 
> I would guess that most pageant dresses are made from polyester but I am really not sure.
> 
> I usually follow the instruction for constructing a dress the first time I make it.  Then after that, I do it how I like making things.  Sometimes I learn a new method of doing something from the instructions and sometimes the methods in the instructions are enough to drive you nuts!
> 
> I'm glad that you explained this.  Using the blind hem stitch, even with my blind hem foot is still something that always confuses me!
> 
> I took DH back for his post surgical follow up appointment today.  It was very good news.  The pathology report was already back and everything was benign.  I don't know if I had mentioned it here but the endocrinologist who visited DH while he was in the hospital scared us quite a bit because she kept saying that the mass was malignant and we needed to get into her office to see her within a week.  The surgeon told us today that she was definitely mistaken and must have confused us with another patient.




Yikes, that is crazy about the wrong information. Glad the real news is good news.




			
				billwendy said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> So sorry I have been MIA. My gallbladder removal went just fine, spent 1 night in the hospital and was then sent home. I have been having a rough time eating and drinking since August, and after surgery, I was just not able to keep myself going and got into a bad dehydration hole, so had to go back into the hospital again this week for a few days. My guts are just a mess right now!! But at least the pain from the gallbladder was gone when I woke up = I just expected the digestion issues to be gone as well...oh well. My dreams of stitching and sewing while I was home recooperating boiled down to just 1 Eeyore Christmas Tshirt and a half done Tigger one!!!! YIKES!!! So, Im hoping I'll finally feel better for Christmas this year!!!
> 
> Also, just a reminder that its time to ship for Shawn Brooklyns Big Give!!! Just remember to post your picture on the thread and the address will be pm'd to you!!! Thanks so much everyone!!!
> 
> http://disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi




Sorry to hear about the rough recovery. Hope it gets better for you.


----------



## PurpleEars

dianemom2 said:


> I'm glad that you explained this.  Using the blind hem stitch, even with my blind hem foot is still something that always confuses me!
> 
> 
> I took DH back for his post surgical follow up appointment today.  It was very good news.  The pathology report was already back and everything was benign.  I don't know if I had mentioned it here but the endocrinologist who visited DH while he was in the hospital scared us quite a bit because she kept saying that the mass was malignant and we needed to get into her office to see her within a week.  The surgeon told us today that she was definitely mistaken and must have confused us with another patient.



I consider the blind hem foot one of the essential feet for the sewing machine. Mine saved me hours of doing hem by hand! I will try to take pictures today to better show how it works.

Glad to hear that your husband's tumour was benign. I am sure it is a huge relief for your family. I hope he is recovering quickly. (At the same time, I feel bad for the other patient's family - I hope they weren't told that it was benign only to come back to say it was malignant. I hope the doctor simply misread your husband's report!)



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> So sorry I have been MIA. My gallbladder removal went just fine, spent 1 night in the hospital and was then sent home. I have been having a rough time eating and drinking since August, and after surgery, I was just not able to keep myself going and got into a bad dehydration hole, so had to go back into the hospital again this week for a few days. My guts are just a mess right now!! But at least the pain from the gallbladder was gone when I woke up = I just expected the digestion issues to be gone as well...oh well. My dreams of stitching and sewing while I was home recooperating boiled down to just 1 Eeyore Christmas Tshirt and a half done Tigger one!!!! YIKES!!! So, Im hoping I'll finally feel better for Christmas this year!!!
> 
> Also, just a reminder that its time to ship for Shawn Brooklyns Big Give!!! Just remember to post your picture on the thread and the address will be pm'd to you!!! Thanks so much everyone!!!
> 
> http://disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi:grouphug:



I am sorry to hear that your road to recovery has not been smooth Wendy. I hope you will continue to feel better each day and you will be able to enjoy Christmas.



BabyRapunzel said:


> Thanks for the blind hem explanation, I think that may be something in the distant future.



Doing the blind hem on the machine is easier than it appears. I will try to get some pictures this afternoon to explan it a little bit better.


----------



## billwendy

Thanks so much friends!

Flora - I just cant seem to eat or drink much at all which is very freaky!! I have lost so much weight, which I could absolutely afford to lose, but not too much more. I have gone from a size 24W to a 12! Its super duper weird for me. I always heard that when you lost weight you got tons of energy, but not so far for me....hopefully it will come, I can keep it off and will be back in the swing of things. It will be a pretty low key holiday for us. My mom and her husband will come here for breakfast, and then they are flying to Austin around noon to visit with family out there. So it will just be Billy and I. 

I am having a hard time finding what I can eat that is lactose free....any tips? I need very plain and low fat.....then next week, they want me to try gluten free....to see if this all gives my gut a chance to rest or if I get any more/less GI symptoms....lol.....

What are you guys giving your significant others this year? Billy and I usually exchange a few things since we dont have kiddos, and of course Tigger will be spoiled rotten. He has been so cute with the Christmas tree...lol....I want to take him to get his picture taken with santa - I know its crazy, but oh well!!! lol


----------



## miprender

smile5sunshine said:


> :
> And I am also 90% done with the first dress. It's a Snow White inspired dress using the Little Lizard Apron Knot pattern. Overall the directions for this pattern are clear, but she doesn't really include any sizing information or finished measurements. I modified the apron portion. It was supposed to be a rectangle, but I wanted the rounded corners. I also lined it so I could use the ric-rac. I also used a blind hem stitch for the first time, so YAY me!
> 
> I still need to add the buttonholes (the directions are a bit unclear for this so if anyone has made the patten before help me out, otherwise I'll have to email Little Lizard) and then I am also going to add an apple applique to the apron.  Overall, happy with how it's turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit* hee hee, I just realized my eye spy bags are peeking out from behind the dress! Those black straps are the handles to the bags!
> 
> Hoping to get a couple more dresses cut out today/tonight. Maybe more pictures tomorrow.
> 
> Sunshine



What a pretty dress.



dianemom2 said:


> I took DH back for his post surgical follow up appointment today.  It was very good news.  The pathology report was already back and everything was benign.  I don't know if I had mentioned it here but the endocrinologist who visited DH while he was in the hospital scared us quite a bit because she kept saying that the mass was malignant and we needed to get into her office to see her within a week.  The surgeon told us today that she was definitely mistaken and must have confused us with another patient.



That is great news Diane 



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> So sorry I have been MIA. My gallbladder removal went just fine, spent 1 night in the hospital and was then sent home. I have been having a rough time eating and drinking since August, and after surgery, I was just not able to keep myself going and got into a bad dehydration hole, so had to go back into the hospital again this week for a few days. My guts are just a mess right now!! But at least the pain from the gallbladder was gone when I woke up = I just expected the digestion issues to be gone as well...oh well. My dreams of stitching and sewing while I was home recooperating boiled down to just 1 Eeyore Christmas Tshirt and a half done Tigger one!!!! YIKES!!! So, Im hoping I'll finally feel better for Christmas this year!!!



 Sorry that you are still not feeling well.


----------



## livndisney

billwendy said:


> Thanks so much friends!
> 
> Flora - I just cant seem to eat or drink much at all which is very freaky!! I have lost so much weight, which I could absolutely afford to lose, but not too much more. I have gone from a size 24W to a 12! Its super duper weird for me. I always heard that when you lost weight you got tons of energy, but not so far for me....hopefully it will come, I can keep it off and will be back in the swing of things. It will be a pretty low key holiday for us. My mom and her husband will come here for breakfast, and then they are flying to Austin around noon to visit with family out there. So it will just be Billy and I.
> 
> I am having a hard time finding what I can eat that is lactose free....any tips? I need very plain and low fat.....then next week, they want me to try gluten free....to see if this all gives my gut a chance to rest or if I get any more/less GI symptoms....lol.....
> 
> What are you guys giving your significant others this year? Billy and I usually exchange a few things since we dont have kiddos, and of course Tigger will be spoiled rotten. He has been so cute with the Christmas tree...lol....I want to take him to get his picture taken with santa - I know its crazy, but oh well!!! lol



Yoplait has a lactose free yogurt. Walmart sells it. M LOVES it.


----------



## billwendy

livndisney said:


> Yoplait has a lactose free yogurt. Walmart sells it. M LOVES it.



Thanks C - that is certainly worth a try!! Thanks M!!!!


----------



## goteamwood

dianemom2 said:


> Then I can't see any reason not to try it out.
> 
> 
> Yes, it is terrible what happened today.  I didn't hear about it until late this afternoon because I was on the go all day.  It is just heartbreaking!
> 
> I love your Snow White inspired dress.  It definitely carries the Snow White theme without being over the top Snow White.  I can't wait to see it with the apple added to the apron.
> 
> 
> I would guess that most pageant dresses are made from polyester but I am really not sure.
> 
> I usually follow the instruction for constructing a dress the first time I make it.  Then after that, I do it how I like making things.  Sometimes I learn a new method of doing something from the instructions and sometimes the methods in the instructions are enough to drive you nuts!
> 
> 
> I'm glad that you explained this.  Using the blind hem stitch, even with my blind hem foot is still something that always confuses me!
> 
> 
> I took DH back for his post surgical follow up appointment today.  It was very good news.  The pathology report was already back and everything was benign.  I don't know if I had mentioned it here but the endocrinologist who visited DH while he was in the hospital scared us quite a bit because she kept saying that the mass was malignant and we needed to get into her office to see her within a week.  The surgeon told us today that she was definitely mistaken and must have confused us with another patient.


Such good news your husband's reports came back benign. My mother had surgery about 2 weeks ago for a mass in her abdomen, the results were not back yet when she received an EMAIL OF ALL THINGS from the insurance company approving the treatment for her Ovarian Cancer. It arrived in her inbox Thanksgiving day so she had the long holiday weekend to take that in. Following monday she had the surgery, turns out it was benign cyst, the insurance company just decided to offer up their diagnosis via email.



billwendy said:


> Thanks so much friends!
> 
> Flora - I just cant seem to eat or drink much at all which is very freaky!! I have lost so much weight, which I could absolutely afford to lose, but not too much more. I have gone from a size 24W to a 12! Its super duper weird for me. I always heard that when you lost weight you got tons of energy, but not so far for me....hopefully it will come, I can keep it off and will be back in the swing of things. It will be a pretty low key holiday for us. My mom and her husband will come here for breakfast, and then they are flying to Austin around noon to visit with family out there. So it will just be Billy and I.
> 
> I am having a hard time finding what I can eat that is lactose free....any tips? I need very plain and low fat.....then next week, they want me to try gluten free....to see if this all gives my gut a chance to rest or if I get any more/less GI symptoms....lol.....
> 
> What are you guys giving your significant others this year? Billy and I usually exchange a few things since we dont have kiddos, and of course Tigger will be spoiled rotten. He has been so cute with the Christmas tree...lol....I want to take him to get his picture taken with santa - I know its crazy, but oh well!!! lol



I had to give up ALL dairy when I was breastfeeding because one of my sons had terrible reflux and cows milk sensitivity. Milk is in EVERYTHING. Pretty much you have to go vegan to get rid of it. They use it in so many processed foods you would never dream of, like taco seasoning and potato chips. It wasn't easy to get rid of. But it helped and he outgrew his allergy, thankfully.

I am going to try to make a couple adult bowling shirts for my husband. His birthday is new years eve, so I hope to do one for birthday and one for christmas. both are superhero themed. I also made a couple hoodies for my kids, my nephew and a fleece throw for each my husband and two kids. Still have a bowling shirt in the works for the nephew. I did finish my aprons though! A grand total of 14, all appliqued with gingerbread boy or girl and personalized with their names. Also whipped up a bib for the little sister of one set of twins.











I sort of winged it, I had a large dish towel from IKEA, cut it in 2 and hemmed the rough edge. Cut top corners and hemmed, and the straps are cotton tube w/ elastic on top and ribbon for the waist with a snap to close it. I think they came out cute and I was able to use the embroidery software (I did end up buying it, and the fonts from 8 clawes.) to put together names for the first time too. Glad to be done so I can tackle the rest of Christmas projects.


----------



## RMAMom

Dianne ~ I am so happy for you and your husband with the results of his surgery!

Wendy~ 24 to a 12!!!!! That is a ton of weight! I hope you figure it out soon and start feeling better. I am no help with lactose free but I am sure if you googleit you will find a ton of info.

I need a little help. I need to make pajamas for my 6 month old grandson and I bought flannel Christmas fabric. The problem is that the pattern I wanted to use suggests that I use fleece. It is a pattern to make a blanket sleeper and I can see how the fleece has better stretch and would be better suited but I am wondering what whould happen if I made it in the flannel? Does anyone have any experience, opions or advice for making a one piece footed pjs out of flannel or should I just go find some christmas fleece?


----------



## goteamwood

RMAMom said:
			
		

> Dianne ~ I am so happy for you and your husband with the results of his surgery!
> 
> Wendy~ 24 to a 12!!!!! That is a ton of weight! I hope you figure it out soon and start feeling better. I am no help with lactose free but I am sure if you googleit you will find a ton of info.
> 
> I need a little help. I need to make pajamas for my 6 month old grandson and I bought flannel Christmas fabric. The problem is that the pattern I wanted to use suggests that I use fleece. It is a pattern to make a blanket sleeper and I can see how the fleece has better stretch and would be better suited but I am wondering what whould happen if I made it in the flannel? Does anyone have any experience, opions or advice for making a one piece footed pjs out of flannel or should I just go find some christmas fleece?



I haven't made the sleepers myself but my mom did make some for my boys when they were born. The flannel didn't fit right, the sleeves were tight since they were supposed to have some flex in the fabric. I think I only put them in those once because the arms seemed too restricted.


----------



## pyrxtc

dianemom2 said:


> Then I can't see any reason not to try it out.
> 
> Just debating on whether to try tacking them in with the machine but I think I'll have to do it by hand. I need some gold thread. has anyone else done anything like this before ?
> 
> Yes, it is terrible what happened today.  I didn't hear about it until late this afternoon because I was on the go all day.  It is just heartbreaking!
> 
> Completely horrible what happened.
> 
> I love your Snow White inspired dress.  It definitely carries the Snow White theme without being over the top Snow White.  I can't wait to see it with the apple added to the apron.
> 
> I missed quoting this dress but I agree. very Snow white and wearable every day.
> 
> I would guess that most pageant dresses are made from polyester but I am really not sure.
> 
> I was looking at directions online and they all say things like silk but I can't imagine they use real silk.
> 
> I usually follow the instruction for constructing a dress the first time I make it.  Then after that, I do it how I like making things.  Sometimes I learn a new method of doing something from the instructions and sometimes the methods in the instructions are enough to drive you nuts!
> 
> I just dislike gathering the skirt as a whole. Much easier to gather just the front and then each side piece separate. Then you know that it is evenly done.
> 
> I took DH back for his post surgical follow up appointment today.  It was very good news.  The pathology report was already back and everything was benign.  I don't know if I had mentioned it here but the endocrinologist who visited DH while he was in the hospital scared us quite a bit because she kept saying that the mass was malignant and we needed to get into her office to see her within a week.  The surgeon told us today that she was definitely mistaken and must have confused us with another patient.



Dr's really need to be careful when they come out and talk to you. they told us to say good-bye to my mother and that was 2 yrs ago and she is almost back to being herself again. Glad his diagnosis is good.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> So sorry I have been MIA. My gallbladder removal went just fine, spent 1 night in the hospital and was then sent home. I have been having a rough time eating and drinking since August, and after surgery, I was just not able to keep myself going and got into a bad dehydration hole, so had to go back into the hospital again this week for a few days. My guts are just a mess right now!! But at least the pain from the gallbladder was gone when I woke up = I just expected the digestion issues to be gone as well...oh well. My dreams of stitching and sewing while I was home recooperating boiled down to just 1 Eeyore Christmas Tshirt and a half done Tigger one!!!! YIKES!!! So, Im hoping I'll finally feel better for Christmas this year!!!



I hope you feel better soon. Great job on the weight loss and hopefully it can stay off. Good luck !



RMAMom said:


> I need a little help. I need to make pajamas for my 6 month old grandson and I bought flannel Christmas fabric. The problem is that the pattern I wanted to use suggests that I use fleece. It is a pattern to make a blanket sleeper and I can see how the fleece has better stretch and would be better suited but I am wondering what whould happen if I made it in the flannel? Does anyone have any experience, opions or advice for making a one piece footed pjs out of flannel or should I just go find some christmas fleece?



I think flannel would be okay. I have never sewn with either but I have varied from what was suggested and it still came out nice. I think a fleece sleeper would be nice and warm though.


----------



## ban26ana

I finished up dd's Merida dress for BBB.  Let me just say, Merida is now my least favorite Disney character. My machine apparently got PMS, because it kept jamming and giving me problems.  I've learned that I'm nowhere near ready to sew without a pattern, because this dress definitely has "personality."  And by personality, I mean glaring flaws.  (Strings obviously haven't been cut yet.)









Question: well, whining I guess.  How long does it take to get good at this sewing thing?  I've made about a half dozen things now.  And I feel like there's no improvement.  I can't sew a straight line if my life depended on it.  My seam ripper gets more mileage than my sewing machine lol.  Something is always lopsided, completely wrong, etc.  Oh, and it takes me FOR-E-VER to sew something.  I'm in the middle of sewing a patchwork twirl skirt, and I feel like I could have gestated a human in less time.  When will I start getting better?


----------



## PurpleEars

billwendy said:


> Thanks so much friends!
> 
> Flora - I just cant seem to eat or drink much at all which is very freaky!! I have lost so much weight, which I could absolutely afford to lose, but not too much more. I have gone from a size 24W to a 12! Its super duper weird for me. I always heard that when you lost weight you got tons of energy, but not so far for me....hopefully it will come, I can keep it off and will be back in the swing of things. It will be a pretty low key holiday for us. My mom and her husband will come here for breakfast, and then they are flying to Austin around noon to visit with family out there. So it will just be Billy and I.
> 
> I am having a hard time finding what I can eat that is lactose free....any tips? I need very plain and low fat.....then next week, they want me to try gluten free....to see if this all gives my gut a chance to rest or if I get any more/less GI symptoms....lol.....
> 
> What are you guys giving your significant others this year? Billy and I usually exchange a few things since we dont have kiddos, and of course Tigger will be spoiled rotten. He has been so cute with the Christmas tree...lol....I want to take him to get his picture taken with santa - I know its crazy, but oh well!!! lol



Wendy - I am sorry to hear that you can't eat or drink much. I think people get tons of energy when they lose weight due to reasons other than being sick! I can totally understand your desire to keep your current weight though, it is much easier to buy clothes at size 12 than at 24 I would imagine. Hopefully once you get the GI issues straighted out, you will have lots of energy. I think the best way to go lactose free is to make meals from scratch. Milk ingredients simply show up in too many processed foods! Gluten is even worse in terms of being in foods. I would suggest getting a slow cooker since the meal can cook while you are at work. Roasts, chili, and soups are easy to do in the slow cooker and they are lactose and gluten free. They would be pretty low fat too if you use lean cuts of meat.

DH will be getting a Lego Townhall set for Christmas. I have been giving him a large Lego set for Christmas the last few years. 



goteamwood said:


> Such good news your husband's reports came back benign. My mother had surgery about 2 weeks ago for a mass in her abdomen, the results were not back yet when she received an EMAIL OF ALL THINGS from the insurance company approving the treatment for her Ovarian Cancer. It arrived in her inbox Thanksgiving day so she had the long holiday weekend to take that in. Following monday she had the surgery, turns out it was benign cyst, the insurance company just decided to offer up their diagnosis via email.
> 
> I am going to try to make a couple adult bowling shirts for my husband. His birthday is new years eve, so I hope to do one for birthday and one for christmas. both are superhero themed. I also made a couple hoodies for my kids, my nephew and a fleece throw for each my husband and two kids. Still have a bowling shirt in the works for the nephew. I did finish my aprons though! A grand total of 14, all appliqued with gingerbread boy or girl and personalized with their names. Also whipped up a bib for the little sister of one set of twins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sort of winged it, I had a large dish towel from IKEA, cut it in 2 and hemmed the rough edge. Cut top corners and hemmed, and the straps are cotton tube w/ elastic on top and ribbon for the waist with a snap to close it. I think they came out cute and I was able to use the embroidery software (I did end up buying it, and the fonts from 8 clawes.) to put together names for the first time too. Glad to be done so I can tackle the rest of Christmas projects.



That is terrible about how the insurance company emailed about your mother's results. I am glad that it was benign. I am sure it was a very stressful time for your family after you got that email! I would be furious.

The aprons look great. I hope the baking party will go smoothly and everyone will have fun.



RMAMom said:


> I need a little help. I need to make pajamas for my 6 month old grandson and I bought flannel Christmas fabric. The problem is that the pattern I wanted to use suggests that I use fleece. It is a pattern to make a blanket sleeper and I can see how the fleece has better stretch and would be better suited but I am wondering what whould happen if I made it in the flannel? Does anyone have any experience, opions or advice for making a one piece footed pjs out of flannel or should I just go find some christmas fleece?



I imagine flannel would work since both flannel and fleece don't stretch like knitted material.



ban26ana said:


> I finished up dd's Merida dress for BBB.  Let me just say, Merida is now my least favorite Disney character. My machine apparently got PMS, because it kept jamming and giving me problems.  I've learned that I'm nowhere near ready to sew without a pattern, because this dress definitely has "personality."  And by personality, I mean glaring flaws.  (Strings obviously haven't been cut yet.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question: well, whining I guess.  How long does it take to get good at this sewing thing?  I've made about a half dozen things now.  And I feel like there's no improvement.  I can't sew a straight line if my life depended on it.  My seam ripper gets more mileage than my sewing machine lol.  Something is always lopsided, completely wrong, etc.  Oh, and it takes me FOR-E-VER to sew something.  I'm in the middle of sewing a patchwork twirl skirt, and I feel like I could have gestated a human in less time.  When will I start getting better?



The dress looks beautiful. I think you are being too hard on yourself. I am sure each time you sew, you learn something new. And guess what? I can't sew a straight line either. I think you are getting better at sewing, you are just not giving yourself enough credit. As long as the recipient wears the things that you made, does it really matter that it is not perfect in your eyes?


Since a few of you requested a picture earlier in the week, here's my Advent calendar:






I am not 100% happy with it but it will do for now.


----------



## PurpleEars

Since we had a discussion about blind hem stitch, here's a photo tutorial of "doing blind hem stitch on the machine"

First, we have a couple of pictures of what a blind hem stitch done on the machine looks like:

On the right side of the garment:





On the wrong side of the garment (the light blue thread is the blind hem stitch):





So, let's get started on a new blind hem!

First, find the blind hem foot. Mine looks like this:





Next, finish the edge of the hem:





Then you fold the hem and iron it in place (in this example, I used 5/8"):





Now you are ready to take it to the machine:





You will need to fold the material to the right side of the fabric, while leaving a little bit of material for the stitches to catch onto. The fold should be on the left hand side of the divider on the foot. The finished edge of the fabric will be on the right hand side. The majority of the stitches will be on the right hand side of the divider. This picture will probably explain it better:





Set your machine to blind hem stitch, which looks like straight lines with zig zags. It should do a a few straight stitches on the right hand side of the divider, then jump over to the left to do 1 stitch, and return to the right hand side of the divider again.

This is what it should look like as you continue to stitch:





When you are done, unfold the fabric. This is what it should look like on the outside (I used white thread so it would show up better):





In my case, I should adjust the zig zag width to narrower than default as the stitches are pretty large. It is trial and error at this point because you want the stitch to catch the fold you created when you put the material under the foot, but you don't want large stitches to show (like this example).

I hope these pictures explain the blind hem stitch a little bit better than what I tried to type last night when I was on my way out to see my friend. I am happy to report that she and her baby are doing well, as are the rest of the family. She was thrilled to receive the growth chart as they didn't have one.


----------



## pyrxtc

ban26ana said:


> I finished up dd's Merida dress for BBB.  Let me just say, Merida is now my least favorite Disney character. My machine apparently got PMS, because it kept jamming and giving me problems.  I've learned that I'm nowhere near ready to sew without a pattern, because this dress definitely has "personality."  And by personality, I mean glaring flaws.  (Strings obviously haven't been cut yet.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question: well, whining I guess.  How long does it take to get good at this sewing thing?  I've made about a half dozen things now.  And I feel like there's no improvement.  I can't sew a straight line if my life depended on it.  My seam ripper gets more mileage than my sewing machine lol.  Something is always lopsided, completely wrong, etc.  Oh, and it takes me FOR-E-VER to sew something.  I'm in the middle of sewing a patchwork twirl skirt, and I feel like I could have gestated a human in less time.  When will I start getting better?



It looks fine. lots of pins and lots of going back to re-read instructions and not just going with your gut until you've done it a bunch. I read all the directions and then cut and then read all the directions again before I pin anything and then sew the first part and read the directions again at least two steps ahead and it seems to have worked so far.



PurpleEars said:


> Since a few of you requested a picture earlier in the week, here's my Advent calendar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not 100% happy with it but it will do for now.



I think it looks great and very time consuming. good job !


----------



## nannye

Question for those of you with PE770's 

I was stitching out a Mickey head design from Heather Sue and it has stitched out fine before no problem at all. This time it stitched fine OTHEr than it missed the final satin stitch on a section of ear. There also is no way I can go back and fix it because I can't go back and repeat steps or anything. 

Was this just a fluke maybe? it was part of another step, it is supposed to do the whole mickey head final satin stitch at once and it just missed a section. 
thanks
Erin


----------



## dianemom2

billwendy said:


> I am having a hard time finding what I can eat that is lactose free....any tips? I need very plain and low fat.....then next week, they want me to try gluten free....to see if this all gives my gut a chance to rest or if I get any more/less GI symptoms....lol.....
> 
> What are you guys giving your significant others this year?



I'm sorry that you are still having a tough time eating.  My younger dd's teacher from 5th grade had all kinds of digestive issues and was sick constantly.  Then she cut out gluten from her diet even though she didn't have Celiac's.  She is 100% better.  I hope that one of these things that they are having you try is going to be the thing that gives you relief from these symptoms you've been having.  I'm not much help on the lactose free stuff but I am sure there must be some good websites that can give you some advice.

Neal and I don't usually exchange presents.  This year we did get him a Kindle Fire when they had the Cyber Monday special.  The kids bought me presents with their own money for the first time this year.  One bought a candle from Bath and Body Works and the other one got me Starbucks k-cups.  



goteamwood said:


> Such good news your husband's reports came back benign. My mother had surgery about 2 weeks ago for a mass in her abdomen, the results were not back yet when she received an EMAIL OF ALL THINGS from the insurance company approving the treatment for her Ovarian Cancer. It arrived in her inbox Thanksgiving day so she had the long holiday weekend to take that in. Following monday she had the surgery, turns out it was benign cyst, the insurance company just decided to offer up their diagnosis via email.


What a terrible story about the insurance company emailing your mother about having cancer.  I'm so glad for you and for her that it turned out to be untrue!  But I'm sure that caused her a huge amount of grief and anxiety.

Your aprons turned out just great!  It was so smart that you were able to use dishtowels and cut them in 1/2.  I am sure that your playgroup kids will just love them.



RMAMom said:


> I need a little help. I need to make pajamas for my 6 month old grandson and I bought flannel Christmas fabric. The problem is that the pattern I wanted to use suggests that I use fleece. It is a pattern to make a blanket sleeper and I can see how the fleece has better stretch and would be better suited but I am wondering what whould happen if I made it in the flannel? Does anyone have any experience, opions or advice for making a one piece footed pjs out of flannel or should I just go find some christmas fleece?


I would definitely think that the flannel won't work right because the pattern is made to have stretch in it.  The sleeves and legs would probably be uncomfortable and tight.  I think that I'd save the Christmas flannel for next year when he is walking and you can make him regular pjs with it instead of a sleeper.



pyrxtc said:


> Dr's really need to be careful when they come out and talk to you. they told us to say good-bye to my mother and that was 2 yrs ago and she is almost back to being herself again. Glad his diagnosis is good.


Another scary story!  Drs really do need to be more careful what they tell people.  I'm glad for you that your mom is healthy and doing well.



ban26ana said:


> I've learned that I'm nowhere near ready to sew without a pattern, because this dress definitely has "personality."  And by personality, I mean glaring flaws.  (Strings obviously haven't been cut yet.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question: well, whining I guess.  How long does it take to get good at this sewing thing?  I've made about a half dozen things now.  And I feel like there's no improvement.  I can't sew a straight line if my life depended on it.  My seam ripper gets more mileage than my sewing machine lol.  Something is always lopsided, completely wrong, etc.  Oh, and it takes me FOR-E-VER to sew something.  I'm in the middle of sewing a patchwork twirl skirt, and I feel like I could have gestated a human in less time.  When will I start getting better?


Your Merida dress turned out very cute and I'm sure it will be loved!  

All of us seamstresses see our project's "personality" much more than anybody else.  I can always see the flaws in everything that I make and I've been sewing for years.  It slowly gets faster and easier with every project that you sew but you do still  keep learning.  Plus, your seam ripper is always a necessary item when you sew!  My gets plenty of use!



PurpleEars said:


> I would suggest getting a slow cooker since the meal can cook while you are at work. Roasts, chili, and soups are easy to do in the slow cooker and they are lactose and gluten free. They would be pretty low fat too if you use lean cuts of meat.
> 
> Since a few of you requested a picture earlier in the week, here's my Advent calendar:



Good idea about the slow cooker.  Plus there is a website where a lady did one new slow cooker recipe every day for a year.  She has a daughter with Celiac's Disease so she posts about which recipes are gluten free or how to turn the recipes into gluten free recipes.  Here is a link:  http://crockpot365.blogspot.com/

Flora your calendar turned out fantastic!


----------



## billwendy

Thanks everyone - yes, there is about 80lbs less of me since August -lol..I'd love to maybe lose 30 more to be at the low end of my range to have a "cushion" ...lol.....I am seeing lactose in EVERYTHING!!! ugh....but right now everything seems to go through me - even plain lettuce! I have to go back to work on Tuesday, and I have no energy! And what the heck can I pack for lunch that will stay in side me!!!! Im supposed to try gluten free as well, so that should be interesting to add on top of low fat, low spice (from the reflux), lactose free....I asked Billy if he could back me a cookie with those specifications for Christmas, and he laughed and handed me an "air cookie" and said enjoy!!!

Love all the beautiful creations everyone!!!! And thanks for your support!!!


----------



## ADisneyQueen

My dd16 and I are both lactose intolerant and we drink lactaid milk and take 2 of the dairy digestive tablets with some dairy things we can handle.  

I would suggest cabot brand cheese because it is lactose free.


----------



## billwendy

ADisneyQueen said:


> My dd16 and I are both lactose intolerant and we drink lactaid milk and take 2 of the dairy digestive tablets with some dairy things we can handle.
> 
> I would suggest cabot brand cheese because it is lactose free.



Cool - I picked up some fat free, calcuim enriched Lactaid!!! Im not sure if they want me to do this because they think Im intolerant, or if they think my gut just needs to rest???? How can you tell if you are truely intolerant?


----------



## smile5sunshine

Taking a mini-break from cutting out fabric. I LOVE the Grace ruffle dress pattern, but all those ruffles are fabric hogs and it's a pain in the behind to cut out. Multiply that times two and I want a break! It's so worth the trouble though when it's all sewn up. Ugh, can you tell it's late and I'm tired so I'm just blabbering on? 





BabyRapunzel said:


> This is so cute! I feel dumb, but what is a blind hem stitch and was it difficult?



Flora really did a fantastic job explaining it. But just so you know, it CAN be done without the blind stitch foot (I don't have one, but then again that's probably why mine didn't turn out as pretty as Flora's did!). I followed this tutorial: http://www.makeit-loveit.com/2011/07/blind-hem-stitch-with-a-sewing-machine.html



pyrxtc said:


> do you think that a pageant dress is really silk or is it polyester ?
> 
> Also, do you follow the directions for putting patterns together or do you do it how you like better ? the new patterns have you putting the whole bodice together and the whole skirt together and then putting them together but the old way is to put the front of the skirt to the front of the bodice and I like that better. It makes it much easier to gather.



I think most of them are probably polyester. Silk is such a delicate material and some of them are so ornate with many intricate details which makes me think silk wouldn't tolerate that very well. In addition, I always think of silk as more drape-y while the polyester retains it's shape better. Of course I could be WAY off base (as I've never needed to sew or buy a pageant dress before).

I personally have to follow the directions as written at least the first go around. Every time I have tried to do something my own way, it ended up being all wrong and I have to go back and fix it. 




dianemom2 said:


> I took DH back for his post surgical follow up appointment today.  It was very good news.  The pathology report was already back and everything was benign.  I don't know if I had mentioned it here but the endocrinologist who visited DH while he was in the hospital scared us quite a bit because she kept saying that the mass was malignant and we needed to get into her office to see her within a week.  The surgeon told us today that she was definitely mistaken and must have confused us with another patient.



Oh that is wonderful news! So happy everything came back okay. I hate that you had to spend those few days so scared though.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> So sorry I have been MIA. My gallbladder removal went just fine, spent 1 night in the hospital and was then sent home. I have been having a rough time eating and drinking since August, and after surgery, I was just not able to keep myself going and got into a bad dehydration hole, so had to go back into the hospital again this week for a few days. My guts are just a mess right now!! But at least the pain from the gallbladder was gone when I woke up = I just expected the digestion issues to be gone as well...oh well. My dreams of stitching and sewing while I was home recooperating boiled down to just 1 Eeyore Christmas Tshirt and a half done Tigger one!!!! YIKES!!! So, Im hoping I'll finally feel better for Christmas this year!!!





billwendy said:


> Thanks so much friends!
> 
> Flora - I just cant seem to eat or drink much at all which is very freaky!! I have lost so much weight, which I could absolutely afford to lose, but not too much more. I have gone from a size 24W to a 12! Its super duper weird for me. I always heard that when you lost weight you got tons of energy, but not so far for me....hopefully it will come, I can keep it off and will be back in the swing of things. It will be a pretty low key holiday for us. My mom and her husband will come here for breakfast, and then they are flying to Austin around noon to visit with family out there. So it will just be Billy and I.
> 
> I am having a hard time finding what I can eat that is lactose free....any tips? I need very plain and low fat.....then next week, they want me to try gluten free....to see if this all gives my gut a chance to rest or if I get any more/less GI symptoms....lol.....
> 
> What are you guys giving your significant others this year? Billy and I usually exchange a few things since we dont have kiddos, and of course Tigger will be spoiled rotten. He has been so cute with the Christmas tree...lol....I want to take him to get his picture taken with santa - I know its crazy, but oh well!!! lol




Golly I HATE that you are having such a hard recovery. I hope that the new diet will give your body time to rest and heal. And yes, I think they want you to go lactose/glueten free to give your body time to rest, heal, and reset. Lactose and milk products can be very hard for your body to digest.

As for what I'm getting Dh for Christmas, well he wants some adjustable hand weights (the kind where you can add/subtract discs to change the weight). But he was also really interested in one of the gifts we are using for a white elephant/yankee swap: a home microbrewing kit.




goteamwood said:


> I am going to try to make a couple adult bowling shirts for my husband. His birthday is new years eve, so I hope to do one for birthday and one for christmas. both are superhero themed. I also made a couple hoodies for my kids, my nephew and a fleece throw for each my husband and two kids. Still have a bowling shirt in the works for the nephew. I did finish my aprons though! A grand total of 14, all appliqued with gingerbread boy or girl and personalized with their names. Also whipped up a bib for the little sister of one set of twins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sort of winged it, I had a large dish towel from IKEA, cut it in 2 and hemmed the rough edge. Cut top corners and hemmed, and the straps are cotton tube w/ elastic on top and ribbon for the waist with a snap to close it. I think they came out cute and I was able to use the embroidery software (I did end up buying it, and the fonts from 8 clawes.) to put together names for the first time too. Glad to be done so I can tackle the rest of Christmas projects.




Gracious that's a lot of aprons! they came out very cute though. GL getting all the rest of your sewing finished.




RMAMom said:


> I need a little help. I need to make pajamas for my 6 month old grandson and I bought flannel Christmas fabric. The problem is that the pattern I wanted to use suggests that I use fleece. It is a pattern to make a blanket sleeper and I can see how the fleece has better stretch and would be better suited but I am wondering what whould happen if I made it in the flannel? Does anyone have any experience, opions or advice for making a one piece footed pjs out of flannel or should I just go find some christmas fleece?



I also don't think the flannel would work well for a blanket type sleeper. It really does need that stretch.



ban26ana said:


> I finished up dd's Merida dress for BBB.  Let me just say, Merida is now my least favorite Disney character. My machine apparently got PMS, because it kept jamming and giving me problems.  I've learned that I'm nowhere near ready to sew without a pattern, because this dress definitely has "personality."  And by personality, I mean glaring flaws.  (Strings obviously haven't been cut yet.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question: well, whining I guess.  How long does it take to get good at this sewing thing?  I've made about a half dozen things now.  And I feel like there's no improvement.  I can't sew a straight line if my life depended on it.  My seam ripper gets more mileage than my sewing machine lol.  Something is always lopsided, completely wrong, etc.  Oh, and it takes me FOR-E-VER to sew something.  I'm in the middle of sewing a patchwork twirl skirt, and I feel like I could have gestated a human in less time.  When will I start getting better?




When's the last time you cleaned out your machine? Typically machine jams are caused by a stray thread hiding somewhere.

And as far as the sewing, I can't for the life of me sew straight either. I've learned some tricks to help a bit (like using my presser foot as a guide) but a lot of times my stitching is all wonky. AND I can tell you right now why sewing he Merida dress was such a bear (hee hee!): it was the fabric! Crushed Panne is difficult to sew with because it stretches so much and curls up on the edges. It also fuzzes horribly. I hate working with it. I guess I'm trying to say that you need to be patient with yourself. You are developing a new skill and it's not going to happen overnight.




PurpleEars said:


> Since a few of you requested a picture earlier in the week, here's my Advent calendar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not 100% happy with it but it will do for now.



I think this turned out very nice! Hope you are enjoying using it!



billwendy said:


> Thanks everyone - yes, there is about 80lbs less of me since August -lol..I'd love to maybe lose 30 more to be at the low end of my range to have a "cushion" ...lol.....I am seeing lactose in EVERYTHING!!! ugh....but right now everything seems to go through me - even plain lettuce! I have to go back to work on Tuesday, and I have no energy! And what the heck can I pack for lunch that will stay in side me!!!! Im supposed to try gluten free as well, so that should be interesting to add on top of low fat, low spice (from the reflux), lactose free....I asked Billy if he could back me a cookie with those specifications for Christmas, and he laughed and handed me an "air cookie" and said enjoy!!!
> 
> Love all the beautiful creations everyone!!!! And thanks for your support!!!



HA HA HA HA HA (at the red part!)



Okay, I guess it's back to the grind for me. As an aside, I have the Belle dress 70% complete. Bodice is totally done and just needs to be attached to the skirt, both skirts are hemmed, but I need to work on the bustling for the top layer.



*edit* WENDY I just thought of this. Ask your doctor if it's okay to take probiotics. Your digestive tract NEEDS some good bacteria to function properly, and taking the probiotic will help promote the good bacteria that is helpful, and perhaps speed up your recovery a smidge. Again, make sure you ask your Dr first, as there might be some reason you shouldn't take it right now.



Sunshine


----------



## billwendy

Sunshine - I was wondering about those probiotics. They have recommended that I be followed by a nutritionist, would they recommend things like that? Im not sure who to ask what question to - lol - surgeon? GP? GI doc? lol...I have never had so many dr's in my entire life!!!

Bill is into trains this year, and is setting up a platform in the basement. So I ordered him a few train cars off of amazon- love amazon this year!!! haha...Also got him an army Tshirt and a lifeguard ornament!


----------



## PurpleEars

dianemom2 said:


> Neal and I don't usually exchange presents.  This year we did get him a Kindle Fire when they had the Cyber Monday special.  The kids bought me presents with their own money for the first time this year.  One bought a candle from Bath and Body Works and the other one got me Starbucks k-cups.
> 
> Flora your calendar turned out fantastic!



How nice for your kids to buy you presents this year. It sounds like you will enjoy both items.

Thank you on the compliment on my calendar. It looks really wonky in the picture but it looks better in real life. I still need to fill the pockets with Advent activities, though probably not this year!



billwendy said:


> Thanks everyone - yes, there is about 80lbs less of me since August -lol..I'd love to maybe lose 30 more to be at the low end of my range to have a "cushion" ...lol.....I am seeing lactose in EVERYTHING!!! ugh....but right now everything seems to go through me - even plain lettuce! I have to go back to work on Tuesday, and I have no energy! And what the heck can I pack for lunch that will stay in side me!!!! Im supposed to try gluten free as well, so that should be interesting to add on top of low fat, low spice (from the reflux), lactose free....I asked Billy if he could back me a cookie with those specifications for Christmas, and he laughed and handed me an "air cookie" and said enjoy!!!
> 
> Love all the beautiful creations everyone!!!! And thanks for your support!!!



Too funny about Billy's cookie for you. I hope you can find something that you can eat! Maybe chicken noodle soup or something? 



smile5sunshine said:


> Taking a mini-break from cutting out fabric. I LOVE the Grace ruffle dress pattern, but all those ruffles are fabric hogs and it's a pain in the behind to cut out. Multiply that times two and I want a break! It's so worth the trouble though when it's all sewn up. Ugh, can you tell it's late and I'm tired so I'm just blabbering on?
> 
> Okay, I guess it's back to the grind for me. As an aside, I have the Belle dress 70% complete. Bodice is totally done and just needs to be attached to the skirt, both skirts are hemmed, but I need to work on the bustling for the top layer.
> 
> Sunshine



I hope you get the fabric cutting done. I have to admit cutting fabric is not my favourite part either. I can't wait to see pictures of the dresses you are working on!



billwendy said:


> Sunshine - I was wondering about those probiotics. They have recommended that I be followed by a nutritionist, would they recommend things like that? Im not sure who to ask what question to - lol - surgeon? GP? GI doc? lol...I have never had so many dr's in my entire life!!!
> 
> Bill is into trains this year, and is setting up a platform in the basement. So I ordered him a few train cars off of amazon- love amazon this year!!! haha...Also got him an army Tshirt and a lifeguard ornament!



I think a dietitian would be your best bet for helping you out with your diet. I don't know about the regulation in the US, but a nutritionist here is not the same as a dietitian. A dietitian has a university degree and are certified here, whereas a nutritionist is not.


----------



## PrincessMom4

Anyone have any ideas for a simple pattern for boys shorts and a shirt??


----------



## goteamwood

PrincessMom4 said:


> Anyone have any ideas for a simple pattern for boys shorts and a shirt??



I love the Carla C bowling shirt for boys. The directions are good step by step. I have also made the Camp shirt from fishsticks which I liked, minus the pocket. I also made Carla's easy fit pants into shorts too which look a lot less like PJs to me. 

FishSticks Camp Shirt




Carla C Easy Fit Pants shortened.




And one set of 7 sets of bowling shirts I did for my boys.




You can get the carla c patterns at youcanmakethis.com and the other through etsy or fishsticks designs website.


----------



## billwendy

Definately the Easyfit pants and the bowling shirt by Carla C - she is the best!!

Just finally finished Bill's Tigger Christmas shirt!! lol....Cant wait to give it to him tonight when he gets home from work!! I am so tired of being alone so much while he is at work - I dont know how everyone else does it!!! 

Does anyone have any ideas for a quick get away for new years? We adore Florida, but know the crowds at Disney would be bad (We've done new years several times). We have Friday through tuesday and are willing to drive...would like to have Tigger with us????? My birthday is new years eve, and I'd just like to get outta town for a few days!


----------



## aboveH20

billwendy said:


> Definately the Easyfit pants and the bowling shirt by Carla C - she is the best!!
> 
> Just finally finished Bill's Tigger Christmas shirt!! lol....Cant wait to give it to him tonight when he gets home from work!! I am so tired of being alone so much while he is at work - I dont know how everyone else does it!!!
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas for a quick get away for new years? We adore Florida, but know the crowds at Disney would be bad (We've done new years several times). We have Friday through tuesday and are willing to drive...would like to have Tigger with us????? My birthday is new years eve, and I'd just like to get outta town for a few days!



Have you ever been to Hershey?  (I haven't, but it's on The List.)


----------



## billwendy

aboveH20 said:


> Have you ever been to Hershey?  (I haven't, but it's on The List.)



We have and its soooo beautiful!!! you should definately do that sometime!!


----------



## babynala

I think I lost some quotes because I know I was really far behind....



goteamwood said:


> I just saw the wish family I made big give shirts for received them so I am OK to post them here. I think they turned out super cute, and the best part was I was able to make them with fabric I already had (from the Wall-E, Buzz and Monsters Inc Adult shirt leftovers plus some nemo FQ I had on hand.) They wanted the brothers coordinating, so I tried to make them similar but different.
> 
> One boy said Crush was his favorite, the other Nemo, so it worked out well. I love the way Crush came out though, might be one of my favorite appliques I have done.


These came out great.  I love that you were able to coordinate the shirts.  



4HppyCamprs said:


> I finished the lady bug outfit. I am pretty proud of the fact I only needed  help on the pattern placement for cutting out the fabric. I did the rest entirely on my own. It is not perfect but I am pretty proud!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


Great job, your DD looked so cute in that outfit.  



PurpleEars said:


> And just to break the trend, I made a pair of bowling shirts for a Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a growth chart as a baby gift (they already have 2 other children so I thought it would be used by all children):


You have been busy making things for the gives.  The bowling shirts are great.  The growth chart is a perfect gift, what a great idea.  All that baking sounds like fun.  



PrincessMickey said:


> If you're ready for picture overload, here is everything I worked on last week.
> 
> First up a small purse for my 10 year old niece. She is a girly girl and her dad is in the Air Force so I thought the fabric was fitting for her.
> 
> Next up is the same style bag for my 14 year old step-niece. I don't know her very well but my SIL told me her favorite color is balck and she is into skateboarding. I couldn't find a skateboarding fabric that I liked that wasn't too kiddish but I thought this would work and also adds a little color.
> 
> Next up I made a casserole holder for each family. One of my SIL's mom is coming too so I also made one for her. For these I used Flora's idea and used batting so whatever you put inside will stay warm! My one SIL and her mom are always cooking so I think they will use them and my other SIL bakes alot and is always bringing treat into her work so I thought she could use hers for that.
> 
> 
> And yes, I made my own gift from her, she did take it with her to wrap up though to I have something to open on Christmas!


WOW, you have been buys.  The casserole covers are a perfect fit and I love all the bags.  



RMAMom said:


> I finished the aprons for my grandchildren, please excuse the half naked mannequin!
> 
> and this looks wonky because the mannequin is a size 4-6 and the vest is size 6 months. Its for Gus Gus to wear to Christmas Eve Mass


Your aprons came out really nice but that vest is soooo cute.  

Cheryl - thanks for the tutorial on the bag.  I have made a few of these but I have never done the strings right.  Your pictures are so helpufl.  



phins_jazy said:


> I feel your pain!  We leave for disney in 7 days!!!  ACK!!!  I still have so much to do.  I have 3 more shirts to finish, 2 scarves and embroider a jacket and a hoodie. My youngest asked me if I could make her some skirts to take with too. No pressure! On the plus side, I have finished up 45 of the 48 shirts, 2 hoodies and one scarf.   And of course there are three parties this weekend, christmas baking and getting the house in order. Oh, and packing.  Have to pack sometime don't I?


 Yikes that is a ton of stuff to do but at least you are on your way to Disney.  



smile5sunshine said:


> And I am also 90% done with the first dress. It's a Snow White inspired dress using the Little Lizard Apron Knot pattern. Overall the directions for this pattern are clear, but she doesn't really include any sizing information or finished measurements. I modified the apron portion. It was supposed to be a rectangle, but I wanted the rounded corners. I also lined it so I could use the ric-rac. I also used a blind hem stitch for the first time, so YAY me!
> 
> I still need to add the buttonholes (the directions are a bit unclear for this so if anyone has made the patten before help me out, otherwise I'll have to email Little Lizard) and then I am also going to add an apple applique to the apron.  Overall, happy with how it's turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to get a couple more dresses cut out today/tonight. Maybe more pictures tomorrow.
> 
> Sunshine


The snow white dress is so cute.  Did you read Carla's tutorial on YCMT called "buttonhole basics"?  It is a free e-book and it give detailed directions for doing buttonholes and buttons.  



dianemom2 said:


> I took DH back for his post surgical follow up appointment today.  It was very good news.  The pathology report was already back and everything was benign.  I don't know if I had mentioned it here but the endocrinologist who visited DH while he was in the hospital scared us quite a bit because she kept saying that the mass was malignant and we needed to get into her office to see her within a week.  The surgeon told us today that she was definitely mistaken and must have confused us with another patient.


This is such great news.  I can't believe that the doctor gave you incorrect information.  Glad to hear that everything is OK and that you don't have to fret about this any longer.  



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> So sorry I have been MIA. My gallbladder removal went just fine, spent 1 night in the hospital and was then sent home. I have been having a rough time eating and drinking since August, and after surgery, I was just not able to keep myself going and got into a bad dehydration hole, so had to go back into the hospital again this week for a few days. My guts are just a mess right now!! But at least the pain from the gallbladder was gone when I woke up = I just expected the digestion issues to be gone as well...oh well. My dreams of stitching and sewing while I was home recooperating boiled down to just 1 Eeyore Christmas Tshirt and a half done Tigger one!!!! YIKES!!! So, Im hoping I'll finally feel better for Christmas this year!!!


Wendy, I'm so sorry that you are still not feeling well and that you are still week.  I hope that a nutritionist can point you in the right direction so that you can get your strength up.  



goteamwood said:


> I did finish my aprons though! A grand total of 14, all appliqued with gingerbread boy or girl and personalized with their names. Also whipped up a bib for the little sister of one set of twins.
> 
> I sort of winged it, I had a large dish towel from IKEA, cut it in 2 and hemmed the rough edge. Cut top corners and hemmed, and the straps are cotton tube w/ elastic on top and ribbon for the waist with a snap to close it. I think they came out cute and I was able to use the embroidery software (I did end up buying it, and the fonts from 8 clawes.) to put together names for the first time too. Glad to be done so I can tackle the rest of Christmas projects.


WOW! I can't believe you made and embroidered all those aprons.  They came out really great and looked so cute on the kids.  The sizing is perfect for the little ones.  



ban26ana said:


> I finished up dd's Merida dress for BBB.  Let me just say, Merida is now my least favorite Disney character. My machine apparently got PMS, because it kept jamming and giving me problems.  I've learned that I'm nowhere near ready to sew without a pattern, because this dress definitely has "personality."  And by personality, I mean glaring flaws.  (Strings obviously haven't been cut yet.)
> 
> Question: well, whining I guess.  How long does it take to get good at this sewing thing?  I've made about a half dozen things now.  And I feel like there's no improvement.  I can't sew a straight line if my life depended on it.  My seam ripper gets more mileage than my sewing machine lol.  Something is always lopsided, completely wrong, etc.  Oh, and it takes me FOR-E-VER to sew something.  I'm in the middle of sewing a patchwork twirl skirt, and I feel like I could have gestated a human in less time.  When will I start getting better?


The Merida dress looks very nice.  I would not want to sew with that fabric.  Also, it takes forever to make a patchwork twirl skirt.  All that cutting and then sewing it back together, not to mention the gathering.  Sometimes when I get frustrated I like to work on something smaller in scale or maybe a bag that doesn't have to "fit", like a simple tote.  As others have said, I think you are being too hard on yourself.  



PurpleEars said:


> Since a few of you requested a picture earlier in the week, here's my Advent calendar:
> 
> I am not 100% happy with it but it will do for now.


Nice job on the advent calendar.  And thanks for the directions on the blind hem.  I will bookmark this for future reference but I have to say that you lost me at the word "hem".    I really try my hardest not to have to fix any clothing items that people want to actually wear after I am done with them.


----------



## PurpleEars

PrincessMom4 said:


> Anyone have any ideas for a simple pattern for boys shorts and a shirt??



As others have said, I would recommend the Easy Fit and Bowling Shirt. Another option you may want to consider is the Raglan shirt. These patterns are all by Carlc C and they can be found on youcanmakethis.com.



billwendy said:


> Just finally finished Bill's Tigger Christmas shirt!! lol....Cant wait to give it to him tonight when he gets home from work!! I am so tired of being alone so much while he is at work - I dont know how everyone else does it!!!
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas for a quick get away for new years? We adore Florida, but know the crowds at Disney would be bad (We've done new years several times). We have Friday through tuesday and are willing to drive...would like to have Tigger with us????? My birthday is new years eve, and I'd just like to get outta town for a few days!



Hooray for getting the shirt done! I don't have any suggestions for your quick get away, but I hope you will have a great birthday!



babynala said:


> You have been busy making things for the gives.  The bowling shirts are great.  The growth chart is a perfect gift, what a great idea.  All that baking sounds like fun.
> 
> Nice job on the advent calendar.  And thanks for the directions on the blind hem.  I will bookmark this for future reference but I have to say that you lost me at the word "hem".    I really try my hardest not to have to fix any clothing items that people want to actually wear after I am done with them.



Thanks. I enjoy sewing for the Gives so it works out well. The funny thing is that I only do hems on clothing that I make. Thankfully I don't have to hem store bought clothing 99.9% of the time. Our problem is actually finding long pants that don't look like capri pants on us!


----------



## BabyRapunzel

phins_jazy said:


> I feel your pain!  We leave for disney in 7 days!!!  ACK!!!  I still have so much to do.  I have 3 more shirts to finish, 2 scarves and embroider a jacket and a hoodie. My youngest asked me if I could make her some skirts to take with too. No pressure! On the plus side, I have finished up 45 of the 48 shirts, 2 hoodies and one scarf.   And of course there are three parties this weekend, christmas baking and getting the house in order. Oh, and packing.  Have to pack sometime don't I?



I missed this before. That's alot of shirts, Have fun!!!!



billwendy said:


> Thanks so much friends!
> 
> 
> 
> What are you guys giving your significant others this year? Billy and I usually exchange a few things since we dont have kiddos, and of course Tigger will be spoiled rotten. He has been so cute with the Christmas tree...lol....I want to take him to get his picture taken with santa - I know its crazy, but oh well!!! lol



My husband is still a child at heart and always loves his video games. Also his birthday is after Christmas.. so Cds, Dvds that I got on Amazon lightening sales.



goteamwood said:


> Such good news your husband's reports came back benign. My mother had surgery about 2 weeks ago for a mass in her abdomen, the results were not back yet when she received an EMAIL OF ALL THINGS from the insurance company approving the treatment for her Ovarian Cancer. It arrived in her inbox Thanksgiving day so she had the long holiday weekend to take that in. Following monday she had the surgery, turns out it was benign cyst, the insurance company just decided to offer up their diagnosis via email.
> 
> 
> 
> I had to give up ALL dairy when I was breastfeeding because one of my sons had terrible reflux and cows milk sensitivity. Milk is in EVERYTHING. Pretty much you have to go vegan to get rid of it. They use it in so many processed foods you would never dream of, like taco seasoning and potato chips. It wasn't easy to get rid of. But it helped and he outgrew his allergy, thankfully.
> 
> I am going to try to make a couple adult bowling shirts for my husband. His birthday is new years eve, so I hope to do one for birthday and one for christmas. both are superhero themed. I also made a couple hoodies for my kids, my nephew and a fleece throw for each my husband and two kids. Still have a bowling shirt in the works for the nephew. I did finish my aprons though! A grand total of 14, all appliqued with gingerbread boy or girl and personalized with their names. Also whipped up a bib for the little sister of one set of twins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sort of winged it, I had a large dish towel from IKEA, cut it in 2 and hemmed the rough edge. Cut top corners and hemmed, and the straps are cotton tube w/ elastic on top and ribbon for the waist with a snap to close it. I think they came out cute and I was able to use the embroidery software (I did end up buying it, and the fonts from 8 clawes.) to put together names for the first time too. Glad to be done so I can tackle the rest of Christmas projects.



That is absolutely crazy about the email, how worrisome.  Love those aprons! I can't imagine ever making so many items, wow!



RMAMom said:


> Dianne ~ I am so happy for you and your husband with the results of his surgery!
> 
> Wendy~ 24 to a 12!!!!! That is a ton of weight! I hope you figure it out soon and start feeling better. I am no help with lactose free but I am sure if you googleit you will find a ton of info.
> 
> I need a little help. I need to make pajamas for my 6 month old grandson and I bought flannel Christmas fabric. The problem is that the pattern I wanted to use suggests that I use fleece. It is a pattern to make a blanket sleeper and I can see how the fleece has better stretch and would be better suited but I am wondering what whould happen if I made it in the flannel? Does anyone have any experience, opions or advice for making a one piece footed pjs out of flannel or should I just go find some christmas fleece?



Sorry, I have no idea, but looks like others have offered advice.



ban26ana said:


> I finished up dd's Merida dress for BBB.  Let me just say, Merida is now my least favorite Disney character. My machine apparently got PMS, because it kept jamming and giving me problems.  I've learned that I'm nowhere near ready to sew without a pattern, because this dress definitely has "personality."  And by personality, I mean glaring flaws.  (Strings obviously haven't been cut yet.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question: well, whining I guess.  How long does it take to get good at this sewing thing?  I've made about a half dozen things now.  And I feel like there's no improvement.  I can't sew a straight line if my life depended on it.  My seam ripper gets more mileage than my sewing machine lol.  Something is always lopsided, completely wrong, etc.  Oh, and it takes me FOR-E-VER to sew something.  I'm in the middle of sewing a patchwork twirl skirt, and I feel like I could have gestated a human in less time.  When will I start getting better?



This dress is awesome! I see nothing wrong with it, it looks just like Merida!



PurpleEars said:


> Wendy - I am sorry to hear that you can't eat or drink much. I think people get tons of energy when they lose weight due to reasons other than being sick! I can totally understand your desire to keep your current weight though, it is much easier to buy clothes at size 12 than at 24 I would imagine. Hopefully once you get the GI issues straighted out, you will have lots of energy. I think the best way to go lactose free is to make meals from scratch. Milk ingredients simply show up in too many processed foods! Gluten is even worse in terms of being in foods. I would suggest getting a slow cooker since the meal can cook while you are at work. Roasts, chili, and soups are easy to do in the slow cooker and they are lactose and gluten free. They would be pretty low fat too if you use lean cuts of meat.
> 
> DH will be getting a Lego Townhall set for Christmas. I have been giving him a large Lego set for Christmas the last few years.
> 
> 
> 
> That is terrible about how the insurance company emailed about your mother's results. I am glad that it was benign. I am sure it was a very stressful time for your family after you got that email! I would be furious.
> 
> The aprons look great. I hope the baking party will go smoothly and everyone will have fun.
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine flannel would work since both flannel and fleece don't stretch like knitted material.
> 
> 
> 
> The dress looks beautiful. I think you are being too hard on yourself. I am sure each time you sew, you learn something new. And guess what? I can't sew a straight line either. I think you are getting better at sewing, you are just not giving yourself enough credit. As long as the recipient wears the things that you made, does it really matter that it is not perfect in your eyes?
> 
> 
> Since a few of you requested a picture earlier in the week, here's my Advent calendar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not 100% happy with it but it will do for now.




Great job on the Advent calendar!



PurpleEars said:


> Since we had a discussion about blind hem stitch, here's a photo tutorial of "doing blind hem stitch on the machine"
> 
> First, we have a couple of pictures of what a blind hem stitch done on the machine looks like:
> 
> On the right side of the garment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the wrong side of the garment (the light blue thread is the blind hem stitch):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, let's get started on a new blind hem!
> 
> First, find the blind hem foot. Mine looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, finish the edge of the hem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you fold the hem and iron it in place (in this example, I used 5/8"):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are ready to take it to the machine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will need to fold the material to the right side of the fabric, while leaving a little bit of material for the stitches to catch onto. The fold should be on the left hand side of the divider on the foot. The finished edge of the fabric will be on the right hand side. The majority of the stitches will be on the right hand side of the divider. This picture will probably explain it better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set your machine to blind hem stitch, which looks like straight lines with zig zags. It should do a a few straight stitches on the right hand side of the divider, then jump over to the left to do 1 stitch, and return to the right hand side of the divider again.
> 
> This is what it should look like as you continue to stitch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you are done, unfold the fabric. This is what it should look like on the outside (I used white thread so it would show up better):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my case, I should adjust the zig zag width to narrower than default as the stitches are pretty large. It is trial and error at this point because you want the stitch to catch the fold you created when you put the material under the foot, but you don't want large stitches to show (like this example).
> 
> I hope these pictures explain the blind hem stitch a little bit better than what I tried to type last night when I was on my way out to see my friend. I am happy to report that she and her baby are doing well, as are the rest of the family. She was thrilled to receive the growth chart as they didn't have one.




Wow, awesome tutorial! Maybe I should ask you about how to do more things! 



nannye said:


> Question for those of you with PE770's
> 
> I was stitching out a Mickey head design from Heather Sue and it has stitched out fine before no problem at all. This time it stitched fine OTHEr than it missed the final satin stitch on a section of ear. There also is no way I can go back and fix it because I can't go back and repeat steps or anything.
> 
> Was this just a fluke maybe? it was part of another step, it is supposed to do the whole mickey head final satin stitch at once and it just missed a section.
> thanks
> Erin



Sorry can't help you, I have no idea, except maybe the fabric pulled somehow to make it jump?



smile5sunshine said:


> Taking a mini-break from cutting out fabric. I LOVE the Grace ruffle dress pattern, but all those ruffles are fabric hogs and it's a pain in the behind to cut out. Multiply that times two and I want a break! It's so worth the trouble though when it's all sewn up. Ugh, can you tell it's late and I'm tired so I'm just blabbering on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flora really did a fantastic job explaining it. But just so you know, it CAN be done without the blind stitch foot (I don't have one, but then again that's probably why mine didn't turn out as pretty as Flora's did!). I followed this tutorial: http://www.makeit-loveit.com/2011/07/blind-hem-stitch-with-a-sewing-machine.html
> 
> 
> 
> I think most of them are probably polyester. Silk is such a delicate material and some of them are so ornate with many intricate details which makes me think silk wouldn't tolerate that very well. In addition, I always think of silk as more drape-y while the polyester retains it's shape better. Of course I could be WAY off base (as I've never needed to sew or buy a pageant dress before).
> 
> I personally have to follow the directions as written at least the first go around. Every time I have tried to do something my own way, it ended up being all wrong and I have to go back and fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that is wonderful news! So happy everything came back okay. I hate that you had to spend those few days so scared though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golly I HATE that you are having such a hard recovery. I hope that the new diet will give your body time to rest and heal. And yes, I think they want you to go lactose/glueten free to give your body time to rest, heal, and reset. Lactose and milk products can be very hard for your body to digest.
> 
> As for what I'm getting Dh for Christmas, well he wants some adjustable hand weights (the kind where you can add/subtract discs to change the weight). But he was also really interested in one of the gifts we are using for a white elephant/yankee swap: a home microbrewing kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracious that's a lot of aprons! they came out very cute though. GL getting all the rest of your sewing finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also don't think the flannel would work well for a blanket type sleeper. It really does need that stretch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When's the last time you cleaned out your machine? Typically machine jams are caused by a stray thread hiding somewhere.
> 
> And as far as the sewing, I can't for the life of me sew straight either. I've learned some tricks to help a bit (like using my presser foot as a guide) but a lot of times my stitching is all wonky. AND I can tell you right now why sewing he Merida dress was such a bear (hee hee!): it was the fabric! Crushed Panne is difficult to sew with because it stretches so much and curls up on the edges. It also fuzzes horribly. I hate working with it. I guess I'm trying to say that you need to be patient with yourself. You are developing a new skill and it's not going to happen overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this turned out very nice! Hope you are enjoying using it!
> 
> 
> 
> HA HA HA HA HA (at the red part!)
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I guess it's back to the grind for me. As an aside, I have the Belle dress 70% complete. Bodice is totally done and just needs to be attached to the skirt, both skirts are hemmed, but I need to work on the bustling for the top layer.
> 
> 
> 
> *edit* WENDY I just thought of this. Ask your doctor if it's okay to take probiotics. Your digestive tract NEEDS some good bacteria to function properly, and taking the probiotic will help promote the good bacteria that is helpful, and perhaps speed up your recovery a smidge. Again, make sure you ask your Dr first, as there might be some reason you shouldn't take it right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine



I soooo wish I was brave enough to try the Grace dress, it is soo pretty. But each time I think I'll try, I freak out and think I can't do it.




PrincessMom4 said:


> Anyone have any ideas for a simple pattern for boys shorts and a shirt??




Looks like you got some ideas here.




goteamwood said:


> I love the Carla C bowling shirt for boys. The directions are good step by step. I have also made the Camp shirt from fishsticks which I liked, minus the pocket. I also made Carla's easy fit pants into shorts too which look a lot less like PJs to me.
> 
> FishSticks Camp Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla C Easy Fit Pants shortened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one set of 7 sets of bowling shirts I did for my boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get the carla c patterns at youcanmakethis.com and the other through etsy or fishsticks designs website.




Love all these shirts, so cute!!!



billwendy said:


> Definately the Easyfit pants and the bowling shirt by Carla C - she is the best!!
> 
> Just finally finished Bill's Tigger Christmas shirt!! lol....Cant wait to give it to him tonight when he gets home from work!! I am so tired of being alone so much while he is at work - I dont know how everyone else does it!!!
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas for a quick get away for new years? We adore Florida, but know the crowds at Disney would be bad (We've done new years several times). We have Friday through tuesday and are willing to drive...would like to have Tigger with us????? My birthday is new years eve, and I'd just like to get outta town for a few days!



Sorry, I don't have any ideas, but it sounds like it could be fun!

Ok, caught up again. yeah!!


----------



## BabyRapunzel

So, I finally finished a project. Last minute as always. It is a tote bag for my DD2s dance teacher, hope she likes it. It is my first try at a tote, not bad, but I do have a few areas on the back that did not work, the inside lining was just a little too big so I had to make a few pleats, oh well.


----------



## smile5sunshine

billwendy said:


> Sunshine - I was wondering about those probiotics. They have recommended that I be followed by a nutritionist, would they recommend things like that? Im not sure who to ask what question to - lol - surgeon? GP? GI doc? lol...I have never had so many dr's in my entire life!!!



Gracious that IS a lot of Drs! I think I would ask either the person who told you to go on the restricted diet, or the GI doc. I think they will know what is best in your situation.



babynala said:


> The snow white dress is so cute.  Did you read Carla's tutorial on YCMT called "buttonhole basics"?  It is a free e-book and it give detailed directions for doing buttonholes and buttons.



I guess I should have been a little more specific. It's not the button holes themselves I am having trouble with, but rather the placement. In the patter it just says to make the button holes 3/4" and the lists one number which I can only figure is supposed to be the distance between the two button holes. But it didn't say how far down/to the side of the bodice they should be placed either. I have a feeling I will just end up eye balling it as best I can.



BabyRapunzel said:


> I soooo wish I was brave enough to try the Grace dress, it is soo pretty. But each time I think I'll try, I freak out and think I can't do it.



Oh you really should try it! It is remarkably easy in the construction of it and Lisa's instructions are spot on. I think it's one of those items that LOOKS so much more complicated than it really is, which is something I like about the pattern!



BabyRapunzel said:


> So, I finally finished a project. Last minute as always. It is a tote bag for my DD2s dance teacher, hope she likes it. It is my first try at a tote, not bad, but I do have a few areas on the back that did not work, the inside lining was just a little too big so I had to make a few pleats, oh well.



Pretty! I hope the teacher appreciates it. 

Okay so for tonight, my goal is to get both the bodice and ruffle panels on the skirt of the Grace Ruffle dress done. That will leave me just the appliques to do tomorrow, and also cutting out the last dress. I think I'm going to be incredibly close on time though. These MUST be finished and in the mail by mid afternoon Wednesday! Eeek!

Sunshine


----------



## disneychic2

Well, I got behind on this thread again really quickly. Trying to get things done and my parents both got the flu pretty badly, so trips to their house to take them soup and gatoraide, plus dental appointments and just life I guess. 



dianemom2 said:


> I love that your granddaughter loved the skirt and top you sent her.  How nice that your daughter sent you a video of her enjoying it.
> 
> What Brother machine do you have that does sewing and embroidery?  If it has a card slot, you should be able to download designs and stitch them out.  You just need to purchase PED Basic.  It costs about $100 for the box and a card.  I used that for several years on my old Ellageo machine.  That machine also took floppy disks and I found out that I could buy a floppy disk writer for about $10.  That allowed me to transfer all the designs to floppy disks and transfer them to my Ellageo that way.



My machine is a Brother Pacesetter 8500. It's around 12 years old, but there were many years I didn't use it much at all and it still works great. I paid $2,000 for it, which to me was a huge amount of money and the computer program add on would have been another $1,000, so I opted not to get it. I looked at the PED basic, but wasn't sure it would work for me. My machine has a card slot, but I wasn't sure if just any card would work or if it had to be the brother ones. I'll look further into it. Thanks for the advise!

Love the idea of Fabreezing away the monsters!!!



dianemom2 said:


> A simply sweet with 3 layers of ruffles would mean you would have to sew through 4 layers of fabric to attach it to the dress.  That would be very thick and difficult to sew.  I think you would end up with a few broken needles.  Instead, I think that I would use this method:
> http://www.danamadeit.com/2012/03/tutorial-the-layered-skirt.html
> 
> It will be a bit more work in measuring and cutting.  But I think it will be easier sewing in the end.



I've made three of those layered ruffled skirts and they were easy as pie! I posted this pic already, but not sure how far back. Hope this helps!







smile5sunshine said:


> es I am busy, but I must admit, that it's really all my fault that I am. I have known about needing to sew these items for quite a while and just procrastinated until the very last minute! I should know better, but alas I keep making the same mistakes over and over again!
> 
> 
> I want to say that I am praying for the poor families in Connecticut today. Horrible and heartbreaking.
> 
> 
> I am 90% done with the give eye spy bags. All I need to do is get the filling (either rice or the poly pellets, which are my first choice) and sew them closed. Can't post pictures of those yet though.
> 
> 
> And I am also 90% done with the first dress. It's a Snow White inspired dress using the Little Lizard Apron Knot pattern. Overall the directions for this pattern are clear, but she doesn't really include any sizing information or finished measurements. I modified the apron portion. It was supposed to be a rectangle, but I wanted the rounded corners. I also lined it so I could use the ric-rac. I also used a blind hem stitch for the first time, so YAY me!
> 
> I still need to add the buttonholes (the directions are a bit unclear for this so if anyone has made the patten before help me out, otherwise I'll have to email Little Lizard) and then I am also going to add an apple applique to the apron.  Overall, happy with how it's turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit* hee hee, I just realized my eye spy bags are peeking out from behind the dress! Those black straps are the handles to the bags!
> 
> Hoping to get a couple more dresses cut out today/tonight. Maybe more pictures tomorrow.
> 
> Sunshine



Believe me, you are not alone on the procrastination!! I once bought a book on how to stop procrastinating but never got around to reading it!  (yes, it's true!)

Love your Snow White outfit! You did a fabulous job!



dianemom2 said:


> I took DH back for his post surgical follow up appointment today.  It was very good news.  The pathology report was already back and everything was benign.  I don't know if I had mentioned it here but the endocrinologist who visited DH while he was in the hospital scared us quite a bit because she kept saying that the mass was malignant and we needed to get into her office to see her within a week.  The surgeon told us today that she was definitely mistaken and must have confused us with another patient.



Oh my, what a terrible mix up! So glad the real results were benign! Yay God!!!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> So sorry I have been MIA. My gallbladder removal went just fine, spent 1 night in the hospital and was then sent home. I have been having a rough time eating and drinking since August, and after surgery, I was just not able to keep myself going and got into a bad dehydration hole, so had to go back into the hospital again this week for a few days. My guts are just a mess right now!! But at least the pain from the gallbladder was gone when I woke up = I just expected the digestion issues to be gone as well...oh well. My dreams of stitching and sewing while I was home recooperating boiled down to just 1 Eeyore Christmas Tshirt and a half done Tigger one!!!! YIKES!!! So, Im hoping I'll finally feel better for Christmas this year!!!





billwendy said:


> Thanks so much friends!
> 
> Flora - I just cant seem to eat or drink much at all which is very freaky!! I have lost so much weight, which I could absolutely afford to lose, but not too much more. I have gone from a size 24W to a 12! Its super duper weird for me. I always heard that when you lost weight you got tons of energy, but not so far for me....hopefully it will come, I can keep it off and will be back in the swing of things. It will be a pretty low key holiday for us. My mom and her husband will come here for breakfast, and then they are flying to Austin around noon to visit with family out there. So it will just be Billy and I.
> 
> I am having a hard time finding what I can eat that is lactose free....any tips? I need very plain and low fat.....then next week, they want me to try gluten free....to see if this all gives my gut a chance to rest or if I get any more/less GI symptoms....lol.....
> 
> What are you guys giving your significant others this year? Billy and I usually exchange a few things since we dont have kiddos, and of course Tigger will be spoiled rotten. He has been so cute with the Christmas tree...lol....I want to take him to get his picture taken with santa - I know its crazy, but oh well!!! lol



Oh, what you're going through sounds just awful! What a difficult way to lose weight. I guess at least that's one good thing that has come from all your discomfort. So sorry you're feeling so weak. Good luck with the lactose and gluten free diet. I'll be praying for you.

I got my hubby a Kuerig coffee maker. I usually do the 12 days of Christmas for him. I start on Dec. 13th and give him little presents every day until Christmas. The gifts range from his favorite Peppridge Farm cookies to a bottle of wine or a bag of Starbucks Christmas Blend. I leave a gift in his car, or put one in his lunch or under his pillow. He loves finding his present each day and I have fun finding things that he'll love. Other gifts I've done are Woodworking magazines, suduko puzzle books, fiction novels, gum, GC for Subway. 



ban26ana said:


> I finished up dd's Merida dress for BBB.  Let me just say, Merida is now my least favorite Disney character. My machine apparently got PMS, because it kept jamming and giving me problems.  I've learned that I'm nowhere near ready to sew without a pattern, because this dress definitely has "personality."  And by personality, I mean glaring flaws.  (Strings obviously haven't been cut yet.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question: well, whining I guess.  How long does it take to get good at this sewing thing?  I've made about a half dozen things now.  And I feel like there's no improvement.  I can't sew a straight line if my life depended on it.  My seam ripper gets more mileage than my sewing machine lol.  Something is always lopsided, completely wrong, etc.  Oh, and it takes me FOR-E-VER to sew something.  I'm in the middle of sewing a patchwork twirl skirt, and I feel like I could have gestated a human in less time.  When will I start getting better?



I would just say, be patient. Half a dozen things is not all that many. It does take time to perfect your sewing. You are tackling some pretty difficult stuff, especially in your fabric choices. Having said all that, your Merida dress looks pretty good. I would never guess you're so new to sewing. Hang in there and try not to measure what you're doing with anyone else's work. Time and repetition are the only things that make you better. Compare what you did first against what you just did and see how much improvement you've made. And my seam ripper gets a pretty good work out at times too. You're not alone in that! Don't get too discouraged and don't give up. You're on the right track.



PurpleEars said:


> Since a few of you requested a picture earlier in the week, here's my Advent calendar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not 100% happy with it but it will do for now.



I think you did a great job on the Advent Calendar! Very pretty!



billwendy said:


> Definately the Easyfit pants and the bowling shirt by Carla C - she is the best!!
> 
> Just finally finished Bill's Tigger Christmas shirt!! lol....Cant wait to give it to him tonight when he gets home from work!! I am so tired of being alone so much while he is at work - I dont know how everyone else does it!!!
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas for a quick get away for new years? We adore Florida, but know the crowds at Disney would be bad (We've done new years several times). We have Friday through tuesday and are willing to drive...would like to have Tigger with us????? My birthday is new years eve, and I'd just like to get outta town for a few days!



Have you been to the Poconos? How about Niagra Falls? DH and I used to go to the Canadian Falls a couple of times a year. It's so beautiful in the winter! Also, if budget isn't an issue, Nimacolin Resort is beautiful. I've never stayed there, but toured it and it looks fabulous! Very pricey, though. Our daughter and her husband like to go to Berkley Springs in WV. Also, Corning N.Y. or the Finger Lakes region of N.Y. is beautiful. Don't know if you're near any State parks, but here in Ohio, we enjoy renting a cabin at one of the parks, they have hot tubs and fireplaces and are so relaxing. Hope you find something that you love!



BabyRapunzel said:


> So, I finally finished a project. Last minute as always. It is a tote bag for my DD2s dance teacher, hope she likes it. It is my first try at a tote, not bad, but I do have a few areas on the back that did not work, the inside lining was just a little too big so I had to make a few pleats, oh well.



This is soooo adorable! She'll love it!


----------



## pyrxtc

billwendy said:


> Definately the Easyfit pants and the bowling shirt by Carla C - she is the best!!
> 
> Just finally finished Bill's Tigger Christmas shirt!! lol....Cant wait to give it to him tonight when he gets home from work!! I am so tired of being alone so much while he is at work - I dont know how everyone else does it!!!
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas for a quick get away for new years? We adore Florida, but know the crowds at Disney would be bad (We've done new years several times). We have Friday through tuesday and are willing to drive...would like to have Tigger with us????? My birthday is new years eve, and I'd just like to get outta town for a few days!




I get the being alone... it's no fun and will only get worse for me in the coming year with my DH leaving to work in TX in March while I wait until June to go. I'm sure he will love the shirt. What about doing a New Orleans trip or something in the Florida keys ? You could just do Georgia and hit up the Antebellum mansions.



BabyRapunzel said:


> So, I finally finished a project. Last minute as always. It is a tote bag for my DD2s dance teacher, hope she likes it. It is my first try at a tote, not bad, but I do have a few areas on the back that did not work, the inside lining was just a little too big so I had to make a few pleats, oh well.



Looks cute. I'm sure her teacher will love it. I was going to do one for my DS's teacher for Christmas (technically he is supposed to do it) but it's too close and I have so much to do that it's not gonna happen.

I have been sewing together some adult bibs for my Mom to bring to her adult daycare place she goes. She has a few for herself and I think they do a Christmas thing where they leave stuff on the table in the corner and you can just take something. They had a gorgeous Mickey and Minnie thing last year. I bought the pattern and read the required amount of fabric but wasn't thinking and bought twice as much as needed since I was using flannel on one side and cotton on the other and bought the required amount of both for one bib. So, I made a few more than I planned and still have plenty of fabric left over if they want some more. I made 4 for the ladies and 4 for the men.

The bibs over the top of the chair are the cotton side and the bottom part is the flannel side.











I think that in the future I will go a little more fancy. I still have to make my skirt for me to wear for Christmas (and hope it fits right) and I have so much else going on this week. UGH !! I don't even have any food for Christmas and was hoping to have Christmas dinner on the Eve but DH told me he will be at work and that just doesn't seem right.....


----------



## billwendy

My goodness you little elves have been busy!!!

Love the idea of the 12 days of Christmas - so much FUN!!!!

I got Billy the wii Lego Lord of the Rings game that he asked for - lol!!! He can be a kid at heart too!!! 

Have a GREAT day everyone!!!


----------



## tricia

goteamwood said:


> I am going to try to make a couple adult bowling shirts for my husband. His birthday is new years eve, so I hope to do one for birthday and one for christmas. both are superhero themed. I also made a couple hoodies for my kids, my nephew and a fleece throw for each my husband and two kids. Still have a bowling shirt in the works for the nephew. I did finish my aprons though! A grand total of 14, all appliqued with gingerbread boy or girl and personalized with their names. Also whipped up a bib for the little sister of one set of twins.



Those are adorable.  I am making an apron for my DS for Christmas, although I don't think your method will work for him.  He is 15, so I will need to use a little more than a dish cloth.   He loves to bake and uses one of my girlie aprons, so I figured I would make him something a little more masculine.




ban26ana said:


> Question: well, whining I guess.  How long does it take to get good at this sewing thing?  I've made about a half dozen things now.  And I feel like there's no improvement.  I can't sew a straight line if my life depended on it.  My seam ripper gets more mileage than my sewing machine lol.  Something is always lopsided, completely wrong, etc.  Oh, and it takes me FOR-E-VER to sew something.  I'm in the middle of sewing a patchwork twirl skirt, and I feel like I could have gestated a human in less time.  When will I start getting better?




There are seamstresses that have been sewing for YEARS and still cant start something without a pattern.  Don't beat yourself up over that!  There are awesome patterns out there.  I know they cost a bit of money, but get a few PDF patterns that have been recommended on here and stick with those till you are more comfortable.

The dress looks great, BTW.



PurpleEars said:


> I am not 100% happy with it but it will do for now.



Looks cute to me.  And great tutorial on the Blind hem.  I do them all the time, but still have to look in my machines manual everytime I start one.



BabyRapunzel said:


>



Very pretty.  I get issues with the lining being too big in most bags I make too.


----------



## billwendy

Has anyone been to the Gaitlinburg, TN area this time of year?


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

Thank you Babynala for posting about the button hole tutorial. I am planning on tackling buttonholes in the near future. 

I am sick with what seems to be bronchitis which is a bummer since I just finished my semester up and planned on some guilt free sewing time to sew up some holiday lounge pants for the family. We normally get new Xmas pjs every year but thought lounge pants are simple enough...... 

Also going to tackle a doggy sweater type thing. It has leg holes for all four legs so we will see how that goes! My puppy is not keen on cold weather. 

The Cinderella dance bag is super! What a great gift 

The Merida dress is very very pretty.

Oh I forgot to say thank you to the person who told me to hold the thread when gathering with the figure 8 on the pin. It worked perfectly!! Thank you! 

So glad that the tumor turned out to be benign! 

I can't go back to see names or quote on my phone so sorry for missing names!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## goteamwood

tricia said:
			
		

> Those are adorable.  I am making an apron for my DS for Christmas, although I don't think your method will work for him.  He is 15, so I will need to use a little more than a dish cloth.   He loves to bake and uses one of my girlie aprons, so I figured I would make him something a little more masculine.



If you don't already have a pattern, I found tons on Pinterest looking for ideas for these. Mostly larger adult sizes. The little ones were harder to come by. A lot of them were reversible which is cute but would have required way too much fabric. I'm not good with numbers but I think with the $1.99 towels cut in 1/2 then the felt, elastic, etc these were probably less than $3 each. If I'd made them all reversible and bought fabric it would have been a lot more. With one though it would be worth it.


----------



## VBAndrea

A quick hello!  Here are a couple of pics from dd's birthday sleepover.  For those who don't know we had a puppy themed party.  Here is the cake I made:





And stupid me forgot to take pics of the shirts prior to handing them out!!!!!  It's been a hectic week week with Xmas plays and programs and dd's party.  But I do have this pic with the shirts modeled:






Sorry the pic is blurry -- I'd love a nice camera but it's not in the budget.  At least half of the pics I took at the party are blurrier than this one.  All designs are Heather's except the Westie which is from Planet Applique.  All stitched out great.



WENDY:  Glad your surgery went well but sorry you are still having such food issues.  You asked about Xmas presents.... dh and I found out last week that we are buying each other a water heater for our RI house this Xmas.  

Again I am sorry I am scarce and will probably continue to be until at least after the holidays.  I work a lot of the holidays and am in a general funk.  I am so sick of living on such a tight budget.


----------



## Tami0220

Absolutely adorable cake and shirts!!!


----------



## dianemom2

disneychic2 said:


> My machine is a Brother Pacesetter 8500. It's around 12 years old, but there were many years I didn't use it much at all and it still works great. I paid $2,000 for it, which to me was a huge amount of money and the computer program add on would have been another $1,000, so I opted not to get it. I looked at the PED basic, but wasn't sure it would work for me. My machine has a card slot, but I wasn't sure if just any card would work or if it had to be the brother ones. I'll look further into it. Thanks for the advise!


You can definitely use PED Basic to download designs onto a card that would work in your sewing machine.  If your machine has had light use and still works great, this would save you a ton of money over upgrading to a newer machine.  Plus, I think your machine actually has more features than the PE770.  Here is a link to what you need to buy:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/2171274?a...6607510&wl4=&wl5=pla&veh=sem#Item+Description

Like I said, I used my PED Basic for years with my old machine.  It works just great to download designs and transfer them to your machine.



pyrxtc said:


> I have been sewing together some adult bibs for my Mom to bring to her adult daycare place she goes.


I love your adult bibs.  I made several for a friend a few years ago but I like your pattern better.  Mine were made out of towels with t-shirt fabric around the neckline.  How nice that you made extra for your mom to bring in.  It sounds like a nice place for her to spend the day.



billwendy said:


> Does anyone have any ideas for a quick get away for new years? We adore Florida, but know the crowds at Disney would be bad (We've done new years several times). We have Friday through tuesday and are willing to drive...would like to have Tigger with us????? My birthday is new years eve, and I'd just like to get outta town for a few days!


What about Williamsburg?  It is usually decorated and just beautiful at the holidays plus it isn't too cold.  There is a lot to do there with Jamestown, Yorktown and loads of outlet shopping.   We went a couple of years ago and had a wonderful time.  I'd also suggest Charleston.  We've done that at the holidays and had a great time.  We actually combined that trip with some time in Savannah.  Those two places are much better to visit this time of year because they are unbearably hot and humid in the summer.  The weather there should be mild but not too hot.



billwendy said:


> Has anyone been to the Gaitlinburg, TN area this time of year?


I did about 20 years ago.  It was cold and dull in the winter.  Maybe there is more to do now than when I went????  If you want to do somewhere in the mountains, Asheville, NC is beautiful and we loved the Biltmore Mansion.  We were there about 15 years ago and I understand that the town has gotten even nicer since we were there.



VBAndrea said:


> A quick hello!  Here are a couple of pics from dd's birthday sleepover.  For those who don't know we had a puppy themed party.  Here is the cake I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I do have this pic with the shirts modeled:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You asked about Xmas presents.... dh and I found out last week that we are buying each other a water heater for our RI house this Xmas.
> 
> Again I am sorry I am scarce and will probably continue to be until at least after the holidays.  I work a lot of the holidays and am in a general funk.  I am so sick of living on such a tight budget.



The cake and the shirts are amazing!  I'm so glad that you were able to get everything finished and it turned out so great.  How did you make the puppy cake?  It is so super cute!  And all the girls must have loved their shirts.

So sorry that you have to get a new hot water heater for the RI house.  I am praying that it gets sold soon!  Has there been any more interest in it?  This is such a slow time of year for selling.  It will probably pick up a lot right after New Years.

I completely understand how you feel about living on a tight budget.  It is so hard.  We were doing ok but with DH being self employed, all the medical stuff has really taken a huge toll on our income over the last couple of months.  If he doesn't work there is no income.  He is still recovering from his surgery but I am praying he can start working again this week.

In other news, my SIL hurt her back on Friday.   She isn't sure how it happened but that means she has canceled their trip to Disney World.  She is already feeling much better but the dr told her that the long car ride might make her feel worse again.  My poor kids!  They have been through so much in the past couple of months but at least they had this trip to look forward to.  Now they don't have that either.


----------



## SallyfromDE

nannye said:


> Question for those of you with PE770's
> 
> I was stitching out a Mickey head design from Heather Sue and it has stitched out fine before no problem at all. This time it stitched fine OTHEr than it missed the final satin stitch on a section of ear. There also is no way I can go back and fix it because I can't go back and repeat steps or anything.
> 
> Was this just a fluke maybe? it was part of another step, it is supposed to do the whole mickey head final satin stitch at once and it just missed a section.
> thanks
> Erin



I will put the embroidery thread on my regular sewing machine and do satin stitch (close zig zag) over the area that needs coverage. I have designs I've done a dozen times and for some reason, one time it skips a spot. So I just use the sewing method to "fix it".


----------



## MainStreetMomma

Hi Disboutiquers!  I have a question that I hope someone will help me with.  

My mom loves to sew and always makes custom clothing for my two kids when we travel to WDW. She currently has tags that she sews into the garment (just like where a regular garment tag would be, identifying the brand) that say "made with love by grandma" or something of that nature.  However, I am wondering if anyone has ever seen these with Suzy and Perla on them, or any Disney type tags at all.  I know she would love them if I can find them.  I have tried searching this forum as well as the internet and haven't found them yet.  Anyone know?

Thank you!!


----------



## dianemom2

MainStreetMomma said:


> My mom loves to sew and always makes custom clothing for my two kids when we travel to WDW. She currently has tags that she sews into the garment (just like where a regular garment tag would be, identifying the brand) that say "made with love by grandma" or something of that nature.  However, I am wondering if anyone has ever seen these with Suzy and Perla on them, or any Disney type tags at all.  I know she would love them if I can find them.  I have tried searching this forum as well as the internet and haven't found them yet.  Anyone know?
> 
> Thank you!!


I don't have anybody specific that I've used but I'd look on Etsy.  You can probably find somebody on there that can make you custom made tags.  They can probably design something with Suzy, Perla or even both of them.  What a cute idea!


So this is what I finished last week before DH's surgery.  I think that the dress turned out kind of big.  I will probably end up having to do some alterations on it.











I have one more thing that is halfway finished but I haven't had any time to sew in the last week.  I'm hoping to get into my sewing room tomorrow afternoon.  It has been too long!


----------



## hey_jude

VBAndrea said:


> A quick hello!  Here are a couple of pics from dd's birthday sleepover.  For those who don't know we had a puppy themed party.  Here is the cake I made:



Andrea - that cake is absolutely beautifu!  How did you ever cut into it?  It's just too amazing to eat.

Judy


----------



## PurpleEars

BabyRapunzel said:


> Great job on the Advent calendar!
> 
> 
> Wow, awesome tutorial! Maybe I should ask you about how to do more things!



Awww thanks. I have learned so much from other people's tutorial so I thought it may be nice share a tutorial for a change.



BabyRapunzel said:


> So, I finally finished a project. Last minute as always. It is a tote bag for my DD2s dance teacher, hope she likes it. It is my first try at a tote, not bad, but I do have a few areas on the back that did not work, the inside lining was just a little too big so I had to make a few pleats, oh well.



The bag turned out great. I am sure the dance teacher will like it.



smile5sunshine said:


> Okay so for tonight, my goal is to get both the bodice and ruffle panels on the skirt of the Grace Ruffle dress done. That will leave me just the appliques to do tomorrow, and also cutting out the last dress. I think I'm going to be incredibly close on time though. These MUST be finished and in the mail by mid afternoon Wednesday! Eeek!
> 
> Sunshine



I hope you can get the dresses done in time. Don't forget to take a picture before you mail the dresses.



disneychic2 said:


> Well, I got behind on this thread again really quickly. Trying to get things done and my parents both got the flu pretty badly, so trips to their house to take them soup and gatoraide, plus dental appointments and just life I guess.
> 
> 
> My machine is a Brother Pacesetter 8500. It's around 12 years old, but there were many years I didn't use it much at all and it still works great. I paid $2,000 for it, which to me was a huge amount of money and the computer program add on would have been another $1,000, so I opted not to get it. I looked at the PED basic, but wasn't sure it would work for me. My machine has a card slot, but I wasn't sure if just any card would work or if it had to be the brother ones. I'll look further into it. Thanks for the advise!
> 
> I've made three of those layered ruffled skirts and they were easy as pie! I posted this pic already, but not sure how far back. Hope this helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my hubby a Kuerig coffee maker. I usually do the 12 days of Christmas for him. I start on Dec. 13th and give him little presents every day until Christmas. The gifts range from his favorite Peppridge Farm cookies to a bottle of wine or a bag of Starbucks Christmas Blend. I leave a gift in his car, or put one in his lunch or under his pillow. He loves finding his present each day and I have fun finding things that he'll love. Other gifts I've done are Woodworking magazines, suduko puzzle books, fiction novels, gum, GC for Subway.



I hope your parents are feeling better now. I am sure they appreciated your help while they were down with the flu.

Another option you may look into for getting designs onto your machine is the Amazing Box (which is what I use). It was the same price as the PED-Basic when I got it. I chose it over the PED-Basic because it supported multiple card formats (in case I decide to go with a different brand machine in the future). When I got mine, I had to specify which card I wanted to come with the box. That set up has worked pretty well for me as my 270D only takes the Brother cards.

The ruffle skirts look very pretty. I can't remember if I saw them before!

Your 12 days of Christmas idea sounds fab! Maybe I will have to try that next year.



pyrxtc said:


> I have been sewing together some adult bibs for my Mom to bring to her adult daycare place she goes. She has a few for herself and I think they do a Christmas thing where they leave stuff on the table in the corner and you can just take something. They had a gorgeous Mickey and Minnie thing last year. I bought the pattern and read the required amount of fabric but wasn't thinking and bought twice as much as needed since I was using flannel on one side and cotton on the other and bought the required amount of both for one bib. So, I made a few more than I planned and still have plenty of fabric left over if they want some more. I made 4 for the ladies and 4 for the men.
> 
> The bibs over the top of the chair are the cotton side and the bottom part is the flannel side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that in the future I will go a little more fancy. I still have to make my skirt for me to wear for Christmas (and hope it fits right) and I have so much else going on this week. UGH !! I don't even have any food for Christmas and was hoping to have Christmas dinner on the Eve but DH told me he will be at work and that just doesn't seem right.....



The bibs look nice. I am sure they will get lots of use. Would you mind sharing the pattern you used for the bibs? From time to time we get older kids for the Gives that require bibs, so it may be a good pattern to have on hand for that.



tricia said:


> Looks cute to me.  And great tutorial on the Blind hem.  I do them all the time, but still have to look in my machines manual everytime I start one.



Thanks. I hope the tutorial will help someone out.



4HppyCamprs said:


> I am sick with what seems to be bronchitis which is a bummer since I just finished my semester up and planned on some guilt free sewing time to sew up some holiday lounge pants for the family. We normally get new Xmas pjs every year but thought lounge pants are simple enough......
> 
> Also going to tackle a doggy sweater type thing. It has leg holes for all four legs so we will see how that goes! My puppy is not keen on cold weather.



I am sorry to hear that you haven't been feeling well. I hope you will feel well enough to get the lounge pants done. I am sure your puppy will appreciate the sweater.



VBAndrea said:


> A quick hello!  Here are a couple of pics from dd's birthday sleepover.  For those who don't know we had a puppy themed party.  Here is the cake I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And stupid me forgot to take pics of the shirts prior to handing them out!!!!!  It's been a hectic week week with Xmas plays and programs and dd's party.  But I do have this pic with the shirts modeled:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the pic is blurry -- I'd love a nice camera but it's not in the budget.  At least half of the pics I took at the party are blurrier than this one.  All designs are Heather's except the Westie which is from Planet Applique.  All stitched out great.
> 
> WENDY:  Glad your surgery went well but sorry you are still having such food issues.  You asked about Xmas presents.... dh and I found out last week that we are buying each other a water heater for our RI house this Xmas.
> 
> Again I am sorry I am scarce and will probably continue to be until at least after the holidays.  I work a lot of the holidays and am in a general funk.  I am so sick of living on such a tight budget.



Wow! That cake looked amazing. I am glad you got the shirts done. It looks like the girls liked them. I am sorry to hear that you will need to buy a water heater for the house in RI. I hope the right buyer will come along soon.

I am sorry to hear that you are under the pressure of a tight budget. I know how stressful that can be (I remember a time when DH and I's "treat" was to walk to McD's for an ice cream cone - we had to walk because we didn't want to burn the gas to get there). I really hope that your house will sell at your asking price and you will have a little bit more flexibility in your budget.



dianemom2 said:


> I completely understand how you feel about living on a tight budget.  It is so hard.  We were doing ok but with DH being self employed, all the medical stuff has really taken a huge toll on our income over the last couple of months.  If he doesn't work there is no income.  He is still recovering from his surgery but I am praying he can start working again this week.
> 
> In other news, my SIL hurt her back on Friday.   She isn't sure how it happened but that means she has canceled their trip to Disney World.  She is already feeling much better but the dr told her that the long car ride might make her feel worse again.  My poor kids!  They have been through so much in the past couple of months but at least they had this trip to look forward to.  Now they don't have that either.



I hope your husband will recovery quickly so he can get back to work. I am sorry to hear that your SIL had to cancel her trip. Hopefully she can take the trip later with your girls joining them.



MainStreetMomma said:


> Hi Disboutiquers!  I have a question that I hope someone will help me with.
> 
> My mom loves to sew and always makes custom clothing for my two kids when we travel to WDW. She currently has tags that she sews into the garment (just like where a regular garment tag would be, identifying the brand) that say "made with love by grandma" or something of that nature.  However, I am wondering if anyone has ever seen these with Suzy and Perla on them, or any Disney type tags at all.  I know she would love them if I can find them.  I have tried searching this forum as well as the internet and haven't found them yet.  Anyone know?
> 
> Thank you!!



There are places online that would do custom labels. I can't think of them off the top of my head but I imagine a Google search will turn up some of those places.



dianemom2 said:


> So this is what I finished last week before DH's surgery.  I think that the dress turned out kind of big.  I will probably end up having to do some alterations on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one more thing that is halfway finished but I haven't had any time to sew in the last week.  I'm hoping to get into my sewing room tomorrow afternoon.  It has been too long!



The outfits look great. I like the appliques you used on them.


----------



## pyrxtc

MainStreetMomma said:


> Hi Disboutiquers!  I have a question that I hope someone will help me with.
> 
> My mom loves to sew and always makes custom clothing for my two kids when we travel to WDW. She currently has tags that she sews into the garment (just like where a regular garment tag would be, identifying the brand) that say "made with love by grandma" or something of that nature.  However, I am wondering if anyone has ever seen these with Suzy and Perla on them, or any Disney type tags at all.  I know she would love them if I can find them.  I have tried searching this forum as well as the internet and haven't found them yet.  Anyone know?
> 
> Thank you!!



Joann's has Disney tags in the store. I can't find them online but I know I have seen them.



dianemom2 said:


> So this is what I finished last week before DH's surgery.  I think that the dress turned out kind of big.  I will probably end up having to do some alterations on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one more thing that is halfway finished but I haven't had any time to sew in the last week.  I'm hoping to get into my sewing room tomorrow afternoon.  It has been too long!



I really like the pirate theme and the pigtails on the applique look so cute !



PurpleEars said:


> The bibs look nice. I am sure they will get lots of use. Would you mind sharing the pattern you used for the bibs? From time to time we get older kids for the Gives that require bibs, so it may be a good pattern to have on hand for that.



I used Simplicity 2687. It has some great options on there and can't wait to try a few.

I got my skirt sewn up for Christmas finally. It was one of the many things I cut out a few weeks ago and I put it together today. I am very happy with it, I might change some little things if I do it again but not much. The pockets were awkward and don't match perfectly but I still like it. I also added elastic to the top of the yoke waistband because it just fit perfectly and I am hoping to lose a bit more weight and I want it to maybe fit me next year too. It still has the zipper that goes up the back like it's supposed to also. (My DS11 took the pics)











It's a McCall's pattern # 5431. I had to up-size it just a bit because it seems to run a  bit small in this skirt and I wanted it to fit me right. I was thinking the whole outfit for Christmas but I think I'll stick with just heels and not the boots. I think the skirt is too long for the boots, it cuts off my legs and makes them look shorter than they already are.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Thank you all for your comments on the tote bag. I don't think it went over as well as I had hoped, but she was distracted when she opened it, so maybe that's why I felt that way. Note to self..next time, save myself time and energy and give a gift card. And save my sewing time for DD2, she loves my stuff!!



smile5sunshine said:


> Oh you really should try it! It is remarkably easy in the construction of it and Lisa's instructions are spot on. I think it's one of those items that LOOKS so much more complicated than it really is, which is something I like about the pattern!
> 
> Okay so for tonight, my goal is to get both the bodice and ruffle panels on the skirt of the Grace Ruffle dress done. That will leave me just the appliques to do tomorrow, and also cutting out the last dress. I think I'm going to be incredibly close on time though. These MUST be finished and in the mail by mid afternoon Wednesday! Eeek!
> 
> Sunshine



Well, I wish I would just try the Grace, maybe when I'm not on a time crunch. I started a mock up, but when I got to the straps, it got confusing. Can't wait to see yours!!



disneychic2 said:


> Well, I got behind on this thread again really quickly. Trying to get things done and my parents both got the flu pretty badly, so trips to their house to take them soup and gatoraide, plus dental appointments and just life I guess.
> 
> Believe me, you are not alone on the procrastination!! I once bought a book on how to stop procrastinating but never got around to reading it!  (yes, it's true!)
> 
> I got my hubby a Kuerig coffee maker. I usually do the 12 days of Christmas for him. I start on Dec. 13th and give him little presents every day until Christmas. The gifts range from his favorite Peppridge Farm cookies to a bottle of wine or a bag of Starbucks Christmas Blend. I leave a gift in his car, or put one in his lunch or under his pillow. He loves finding his present each day and I have fun finding things that he'll love. Other gifts I've done are Woodworking magazines, suduko puzzle books, fiction novels, gum, GC for Subway.



I thought I was the only one to procrastinate. And the 12 days of Christmas sounds like fun!



pyrxtc said:


> I get the being alone... it's no fun and will only get worse for me in the coming year with my DH leaving to work in TX in March while I wait until June to go. I'm sure he will love the shirt. What about doing a New Orleans trip or something in the Florida keys ? You could just do Georgia and hit up the Antebellum mansions.
> 
> I have been sewing together some adult bibs for my Mom to bring to her adult daycare place she goes. She has a few for herself and I think they do a Christmas thing where they leave stuff on the table in the corner and you can just take something. They had a gorgeous Mickey and Minnie thing last year. I bought the pattern and read the required amount of fabric but wasn't thinking and bought twice as much as needed since I was using flannel on one side and cotton on the other and bought the required amount of both for one bib. So, I made a few more than I planned and still have plenty of fabric left over if they want some more. I made 4 for the ladies and 4 for the men.
> 
> The bibs over the top of the chair are the cotton side and the bottom part is the flannel side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that in the future I will go a little more fancy. I still have to make my skirt for me to wear for Christmas (and hope it fits right) and I have so much else going on this week. UGH !! I don't even have any food for Christmas and was hoping to have Christmas dinner on the Eve but DH told me he will be at work and that just doesn't seem right.....



Great idea on the bibs!



4HppyCamprs said:


> Thank you Babynala for posting about the button hole tutorial. I am planning on tackling buttonholes in the near future.
> 
> I am sick with what seems to be bronchitis which is a bummer since I just finished my semester up and planned on some guilt free sewing time to sew up some holiday lounge pants for the family. We normally get new Xmas pjs every year but thought lounge pants are simple enough......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards




Hope you feel better soon!



VBAndrea said:


> A quick hello!  Here are a couple of pics from dd's birthday sleepover.  For those who don't know we had a puppy themed party.  Here is the cake I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And stupid me forgot to take pics of the shirts prior to handing them out!!!!!  It's been a hectic week week with Xmas plays and programs and dd's party.  But I do have this pic with the shirts modeled:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the pic is blurry -- I'd love a nice camera but it's not in the budget.  At least half of the pics I took at the party are blurrier than this one.  All designs are Heather's except the Westie which is from Planet Applique.  All stitched out great.
> 
> 
> 
> WENDY:  Glad your surgery went well but sorry you are still having such food issues.  You asked about Xmas presents.... dh and I found out last week that we are buying each other a water heater for our RI house this Xmas.
> 
> Again I am sorry I am scarce and will probably continue to be until at least after the holidays.  I work a lot of the holidays and am in a general funk.  I am so sick of living on such a tight budget.



Absolutely LOVE that cake and shirts. Fabulous idea!!!!!



dianemom2 said:


> You can definitely use PED Basic to download designs onto a card that would work in your sewing machine.  If your machine has had light use and still works great, this would save you a ton of money over upgrading to a newer machine.  Plus, I think your machine actually has more features than the PE770.  Here is a link to what you need to buy:
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/2171274?a...6607510&wl4=&wl5=pla&veh=sem#Item+Description
> 
> I completely understand how you feel about living on a tight budget.  It is so hard.  We were doing ok but with DH being self employed, all the medical stuff has really taken a huge toll on our income over the last couple of months.  If he doesn't work there is no income.  He is still recovering from his surgery but I am praying he can start working again this week.
> 
> In other news, my SIL hurt her back on Friday.   She isn't sure how it happened but that means she has canceled their trip to Disney World.  She is already feeling much better but the dr told her that the long car ride might make her feel worse again.  My poor kids!  They have been through so much in the past couple of months but at least they had this trip to look forward to.  Now they don't have that either.



Sorry to hear about your SIL, hopefully they can go another time, but I would be sooo bummed.



dianemom2 said:


> I don't have anybody specific that I've used but I'd look on Etsy.  You can probably find somebody on there that can make you custom made tags.  They can probably design something with Suzy, Perla or even both of them.  What a cute idea!
> 
> 
> So this is what I finished last week before DH's surgery.  I think that the dress turned out kind of big.  I will probably end up having to do some alterations on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one more thing that is halfway finished but I haven't had any time to sew in the last week.  I'm hoping to get into my sewing room tomorrow afternoon.  It has been too long!




Love these shirts and dresses!



pyrxtc said:


> Joann's has Disney tags in the store. I can't find them online but I know I have seen them.
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the pirate theme and the pigtails on the applique look so cute !
> 
> 
> 
> I used Simplicity 2687. It has some great options on there and can't wait to try a few.
> 
> I got my skirt sewn up for Christmas finally. It was one of the many things I cut out a few weeks ago and I put it together today. I am very happy with it, I might change some little things if I do it again but not much. The pockets were awkward and don't match perfectly but I still like it. I also added elastic to the top of the yoke waistband because it just fit perfectly and I am hoping to lose a bit more weight and I want it to maybe fit me next year too. It still has the zipper that goes up the back like it's supposed to also. (My DS11 took the pics)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a McCall's pattern # 5431. I had to up-size it just a bit because it seems to run a  bit small in this skirt and I wanted it to fit me right. I was thinking the whole outfit for Christmas but I think I'll stick with just heels and not the boots. I think the skirt is too long for the boots, it cuts off my legs and makes them look shorter than they already are.



Love this skirt! I wish I would have the time and the patience to try to make myself something.


----------



## VBAndrea

Thank you all for the compliments on the cake and shirts   I am still behind and right now do not have time to even go back and look at all the lovely creations let alone quote them.  Maybe someday I'll get caught up.




dianemom2 said:


> The cake and the shirts are amazing!  I'm so glad that you were able to get everything finished and it turned out so great.  How did you make the puppy cake?  It is so super cute!  And all the girls must have loved their shirts.
> 
> So sorry that you have to get a new hot water heater for the RI house.  I am praying that it gets sold soon!  Has there been any more interest in it?  This is such a slow time of year for selling.  It will probably pick up a lot right after New Years.
> 
> I completely understand how you feel about living on a tight budget.  It is so hard.  We were doing ok but with DH being self employed, all the medical stuff has really taken a huge toll on our income over the last couple of months.  If he doesn't work there is no income.  He is still recovering from his surgery but I am praying he can start working again this week.
> 
> In other news, my SIL hurt her back on Friday.   She isn't sure how it happened but that means she has canceled their trip to Disney World.  She is already feeling much better but the dr told her that the long car ride might make her feel worse again.  My poor kids!  They have been through so much in the past couple of months but at least they had this trip to look forward to.  Now they don't have that either.


I am so sorry your sister hurt her back.  Your girls must really be disappointed.  I know I would be.

I didn't know your dh was self employed.  That has to take a toll when he is ill.  I hope he mends quickly.

I used a tut I found on line for the basic shape of the cake -- it's two round pans and then I used some small bread pans I had.  In the tut it says it took her an hour including baking.  Like with sewing, I am slow so it definitely took me longer than an hour.  
http://livinglifeintentionally.blogspot.com/2012/11/diy-dog-birthday-cake.html

No further interest on the house -- a couple of showings but one family who was moving from out of state has to sell their house first.  Hopefully in spring thinks will pick up, but we may have to take it off the market to refinance it when our contract ends in spring.  



dianemom2 said:


> So this is what I finished last week before DH's surgery.  I think that the dress turned out kind of big.  I will probably end up having to do some alterations on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one more thing that is halfway finished but I haven't had any time to sew in the last week.  I'm hoping to get into my sewing room tomorrow afternoon.  It has been too long!


Those look great.  I have not seen that pirate fabric before.  You color matched it perfectly with your accent colors.



hey_jude said:


> Andrea - that cake is absolutely beautifu!  How did you ever cut into it?  It's just too amazing to eat.
> 
> Judy


Thank you.  When you have seven screaming girls running through your house that want cake you don't even flinch at cutting into it 



PurpleEars said:


> Wow! That cake looked amazing. I am glad you got the shirts done. It looks like the girls liked them. I am sorry to hear that you will need to buy a water heater for the house in RI. I hope the right buyer will come along soon.
> 
> I am sorry to hear that you are under the pressure of a tight budget. I know how stressful that can be (I remember a time when DH and I's "treat" was to walk to McD's for an ice cream cone - we had to walk because we didn't want to burn the gas to get there). I really hope that your house will sell at your asking price and you will have a little bit more flexibility in your budget.


Thanks for the compliments.

I too hope the house sells soon.  We actually live comfortably when we don't have it's mortgage to contend with.  I can't believe I haven't had to get a second job though.  I guess I can live on a terribly tight budget, but it's not going to be able to last forever.  



pyrxtc said:


> I got my skirt sewn up for Christmas finally. It was one of the many things I cut out a few weeks ago and I put it together today. I am very happy with it, I might change some little things if I do it again but not much. The pockets were awkward and don't match perfectly but I still like it. I also added elastic to the top of the yoke waistband because it just fit perfectly and I am hoping to lose a bit more weight and I want it to maybe fit me next year too. It still has the zipper that goes up the back like it's supposed to also. (My DS11 took the pics)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a McCall's pattern # 5431. I had to up-size it just a bit because it seems to run a  bit small in this skirt and I wanted it to fit me right. I was thinking the whole outfit for Christmas but I think I'll stick with just heels and not the boots. I think the skirt is too long for the boots, it cuts off my legs and makes them look shorter than they already are.


I love it!  The skirt looks awesome on you.  I really need to sew something for myself one of these days.


----------



## love to stitch

VBAndrea said:


> A quick hello!  Here are a couple of pics from dd's birthday sleepover.  For those who don't know we had a puppy themed party.  Here is the cake I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And stupid me forgot to take pics of the shirts prior to handing them out!!!!!  It's been a hectic week week with Xmas plays and programs and dd's party.  But I do have this pic with the shirts modeled:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the pic is blurry -- I'd love a nice camera but it's not in the budget.  At least half of the pics I took at the party are blurrier than this one.  All designs are Heather's except the Westie which is from Planet Applique.  All stitched out great.



The cake and shirts are adorable. Looks like everyone was having a good time.



dianemom2 said:


> I don't have anybody specific that I've used but I'd look on Etsy.  You can probably find somebody on there that can make you custom made tags.  They can probably design something with Suzy, Perla or even both of them.  What a cute idea!
> 
> 
> So this is what I finished last week before DH's surgery.  I think that the dress turned out kind of big.  I will probably end up having to do some alterations on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one more thing that is halfway finished but I haven't had any time to sew in the last week.  I'm hoping to get into my sewing room tomorrow afternoon.  It has been too long!



Those are adorable outfits.



pyrxtc said:


> Joann's has Disney tags in the store. I can't find them online but I know I have seen them.
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the pirate theme and the pigtails on the applique look so cute !
> 
> 
> 
> I used Simplicity 2687. It has some great options on there and can't wait to try a few.
> 
> I got my skirt sewn up for Christmas finally. It was one of the many things I cut out a few weeks ago and I put it together today. I am very happy with it, I might change some little things if I do it again but not much. The pockets were awkward and don't match perfectly but I still like it. I also added elastic to the top of the yoke waistband because it just fit perfectly and I am hoping to lose a bit more weight and I want it to maybe fit me next year too. It still has the zipper that goes up the back like it's supposed to also. (My DS11 took the pics)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a McCall's pattern # 5431. I had to up-size it just a bit because it seems to run a  bit small in this skirt and I wanted it to fit me right. I was thinking the whole outfit for Christmas but I think I'll stick with just heels and not the boots. I think the skirt is too long for the boots, it cuts off my legs and makes them look shorter than they already are.



Your skirt looks great.


----------



## cogero

So much cuteness. Andrea I love that cake so adorable.


----------



## Tami0220

Love the boots with the skirt!! I want a pair, lol.

Also, saw that someone got a Keurig for Christmas. I have found the best prices on K-cups at Sam's Club about $35 for 80 cups. Cheaper than Walmart or Costco. Anybody find them cheaper than that? I would love to know


----------



## smile5sunshine

disneychic2 said:


> I got my hubby a Kuerig coffee maker. I usually do the 12 days of Christmas for him. I start on Dec. 13th and give him little presents every day until Christmas. The gifts range from his favorite Peppridge Farm cookies to a bottle of wine or a bag of Starbucks Christmas Blend. I leave a gift in his car, or put one in his lunch or under his pillow. He loves finding his present each day and I have fun finding things that he'll love. Other gifts I've done are Woodworking magazines, suduko puzzle books, fiction novels, gum, GC for Subway.



the 12 days of Christmas is very sweet! thanks for sharing!



pyrxtc said:


> I have been sewing together some adult bibs for my Mom to bring to her adult daycare place she goes. She has a few for herself and I think they do a Christmas thing where they leave stuff on the table in the corner and you can just take something. They had a gorgeous Mickey and Minnie thing last year. I bought the pattern and read the required amount of fabric but wasn't thinking and bought twice as much as needed since I was using flannel on one side and cotton on the other and bought the required amount of both for one bib. So, I made a few more than I planned and still have plenty of fabric left over if they want some more. I made 4 for the ladies and 4 for the men.
> 
> The bibs over the top of the chair are the cotton side and the bottom part is the flannel side.



Bibs look great. I'm sure many there will appreciate them. 



4HppyCamprs said:


> I am sick with what seems to be bronchitis which is a bummer since I just finished my semester up and planned on some guilt free sewing time to sew up some holiday lounge pants for the family. We normally get new Xmas pjs every year but thought lounge pants are simple enough......
> 
> Also going to tackle a doggy sweater type thing. It has leg holes for all four legs so we will see how that goes! My puppy is not keen on cold weather.



Oh no! I hope you are feeling better! And please post the doggie creation. I am intrigued by your description of it.



VBAndrea said:


> A quick hello!  Here are a couple of pics from dd's birthday sleepover.  For those who don't know we had a puppy themed party.  Here is the cake I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dh and I found out last week that we are buying each other a water heater for our RI house this Xmas.
> 
> Again I am sorry I am scarce and will probably continue to be until at least after the holidays.  I work a lot of the holidays and am in a general funk.  I am so sick of living on such a tight budget.



Okay, just so you know, my brain wasn't working very well (it never is these days) and when I first saw the doggie cake I thought to myself, "why would she ruin a perfectly good cake by putting cooked spaghetti noodles all over it?"   It took me a few seconds to realize that was YUMMY FROSTING. This cake is FABULOUS and it must have taken you quite a while t frost. Maybe, next time try the spaghetti as I think it would be quicker! 

I'm SO sorry that you will have to spend money and get a new water heater. So frustrating. Praying your house sells. 



dianemom2 said:


> In other news, my SIL hurt her back on Friday.   She isn't sure how it happened but that means she has canceled their trip to Disney World.  She is already feeling much better but the dr told her that the long car ride might make her feel worse again.  My poor kids!  They have been through so much in the past couple of months but at least they had this trip to look forward to.  Now they don't have that either.



Oh no! This makes me so sad to hear. 




dianemom2 said:


> So this is what I finished last week before DH's surgery.  I think that the dress turned out kind of big.  I will probably end up having to do some alterations on it.



Wow those are so cute! I love your matching sets. The braids on the pirate girl are adorable! 



PurpleEars said:


> I am sorry to hear that you are under the pressure of a tight budget. I know how stressful that can be (I remember a time when DH and I's "treat" was to walk to McD's for an ice cream cone - we had to walk because we didn't want to burn the gas to get there). I really hope that your house will sell at your asking price and you will have a little bit more flexibility in your budget.



Aw, I know that was a tough time to go through, but what a sweet memory to have!



pyrxtc said:


> I got my skirt sewn up for Christmas finally. It was one of the many things I cut out a few weeks ago and I put it together today. I am very happy with it, I might change some little things if I do it again but not much. The pockets were awkward and don't match perfectly but I still like it. I also added elastic to the top of the yoke waistband because it just fit perfectly and I am hoping to lose a bit more weight and I want it to maybe fit me next year too. It still has the zipper that goes up the back like it's supposed to also. (My DS11 took the pics)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a McCall's pattern # 5431. I had to up-size it just a bit because it seems to run a  bit small in this skirt and I wanted it to fit me right. I was thinking the whole outfit for Christmas but I think I'll stick with just heels and not the boots. I think the skirt is too long for the boots, it cuts off my legs and makes them look shorter than they already are.



This looks great! Very nice work! I love the fabrics you paired.



BabyRapunzel said:


> Thank you all for your comments on the tote bag. I don't think it went over as well as I had hoped, but she was distracted when she opened it, so maybe that's why I felt that way. Note to self..next time, save myself time and energy and give a gift card. And save my sewing time for DD2, she loves my stuff!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I wish I would just try the Grace, maybe when I'm not on a time crunch. I started a mock up, but when I got to the straps, it got confusing. Can't wait to see yours!!



I stopped sewing Christmas presents for people because I didn't feel they really understood or appreciated the time it took to make them. Sewing/making something is WAY more involved than picking up something from the store, but oh well. I only sew for people I KNOW will value my efforts now. 

And come to think of it, the first time through the pattern I got bogged down on the straps too! I was over thinking it though, and once I just literally did what the directions said, it was smooth sailing.



VBAndrea said:


> Thank you.  When you have seven screaming girls running through your house that want cake you don't even flinch at cutting into it



HA HA HA HA!!!!

Okay, now a couple of pics to share

Eye spy bags for the most recent Big Give. I was surprised they received these already since they just shipped out on Saturday! 

A BIG THANK YOU TO ANDREA because I followed your mini-tute on one of the past threads and I think they came out great!






And the Belle dress 98% finished. I want to add more ribbon roses to the bottom of every gather. I used the tutorial on Carla's blog, but chose to do the skirt differently. I used clear elastic to gather the top skirt.  

Full Dress: 





close up of bodice and rose detail. Fabric has a leave/vine pattern and GLITTERS: 





The two Grace Ruffle dresses are 50% done. I need to work on the (monster) applique for those. Then one more dress (a simply sweet Rapunzel) to do before I can ship! FX I can get all this done!

Sunshine


----------



## PrincessMickey

HELP!

So last night I was working on an applique. This is only the second one I've done on the new machine, the first one went great. First the thread started bird nesting under the plate. I took it apart and got out all the pieces. Then the bobbin thread started coming and you could see the bobbin thread in all my stitches. I took everything apart again. Put a new bobbin in and rethreaded everything again. Then I got a birds nest again so I took it all apart again and now I am getting the bobbin thread in my stitches again. I have taken it apart at least 5 or 6 times between last night and this morning. I can't find any more loose threads or anything. I have rethreaded everything but nothing else is working. 

What am I doing wrong? I'm so frustrated right now.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

When you put the bobbin back in, did you keep the string taught while putting the thread in the groove? This happened to me and when I kept it taught, it worked. Unfortunately that's my only thought. Maybe someone else had other options? Good luck!


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Oops, double post.


----------



## PrincessMickey

BabyRapunzel said:


> When you put the bobbin back in, did you keep the string taught while putting the thread in the groove? This happened to me and when I kept it taught, it worked. Unfortunately that's my only thought. Maybe someone else had other options? Good luck!



Thanks. I walked away for awhile and just now came back to it again. I rethreaded everything and changed the needle this time and it worked!!! I didn't think to change the needle before because I have barely done any stitches with it but maybe that is what it needed. Who knows, but it works again so I'm happy!


----------



## goteamwood

We just wrapped up our twin christmas party, all the families LOVED the aprons I made, and the kids had a great time decorating christmas trees w/ frosting and candies. I posted a ton of photos on my blog if you'd like to see the aprons in action and about 10 adorable 2-3 year olds ransacking my house. 
Here is one of my little dudes shoveling in M&Ms with reckless abandon.




Now I am off to vacuum up about 27 lbs of colored sugar and chex mix from my carpet.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Tami0220 said:
			
		

> Love the boots with the skirt!! I want a pair, lol.
> 
> Also, saw that someone got a Keurig for Christmas. I have found the best prices on K-cups at Sam's Club about $35 for 80 cups. Cheaper than Walmart or Costco. Anybody find them cheaper than that? I would love to know



Would love to know as well, I think we are getting a Keurig for Christmas.



			
				smile5sunshine said:
			
		

> And come to think of it, the first time through the pattern I got bogged down on the straps too! I was over thinking it though, and once I just literally did what the directions said, it was smooth sailing.
> 
> HA HA HA HA!!!!
> 
> Okay, now a couple of pics to share
> 
> Eye spy bags for the most recent Big Give. I was surprised they received these already since they just shipped out on Saturday!
> 
> A BIG THANK YOU TO ANDREA because I followed your mini-tute on one of the past threads and I think they came out great!
> 
> And the Belle dress 98% finished. I want to add more ribbon roses to the bottom of every gather. I used the tutorial on Carla's blog, but chose to do the skirt differently. I used clear elastic to gather the top skirt.
> 
> Full Dress:
> 
> close up of bodice and rose detail. Fabric has a leave/vine pattern and GLITTERS:
> 
> The two Grace Ruffle dresses are 50% done. I need to work on the (monster) applique for those. Then one more dress (a simply sweet Rapunzel) to do before I can ship! FX I can get all this done!
> 
> Sunshine



Maybe I'll get brave and try the Grace dress soon, thanks for the pep talk.

Love the Belle dress and eye spy bags! 



			
				PrincessMickey said:
			
		

> Thanks. I walked away for awhile and just now came back to it again. I rethreaded everything and changed the needle this time and it worked!!! I didn't think to change the needle before because I have barely done any stitches with it but maybe that is what it needed. Who knows, but it works again so I'm happy!



Glad you figured it out.



			
				goteamwood said:
			
		

> We just wrapped up our twin christmas party, all the families LOVED the aprons I made, and the kids had a great time decorating christmas trees w/ frosting and candies. I posted a ton of photos on my blog if you'd like to see the aprons in action and about 10 adorable 2-3 year olds ransacking my house.
> Here is one of my little dudes shoveling in M&Ms with reckless abandon.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/8285326572/
> 
> Now I am off to vacuum up about 27 lbs of colored sugar and chex mix from my carpet.



Sooooo cute! How did you get the cones to stay on the bowl? They looked like they had an amazing time!


----------



## nannye

PrincessMickey said:


> HELP!
> 
> So last night I was working on an applique. This is only the second one I've done on the new machine, the first one went great. First the thread started bird nesting under the plate. I took it apart and got out all the pieces. Then the bobbin thread started coming and you could see the bobbin thread in all my stitches. I took everything apart again. Put a new bobbin in and rethreaded everything again. Then I got a birds nest again so I took it all apart again and now I am getting the bobbin thread in my stitches again. I have taken it apart at least 5 or 6 times between last night and this morning. I can't find any more loose threads or anything. I have rethreaded everything but nothing else is working.
> 
> What am I doing wrong? I'm so frustrated right now.



try flipping your bobbin around the other way. My machine was nesting too, because the material i used was too thin, my bobbins I wound myself just did not work and sometimes my thread got caught on the metal part above the spool holder. Any of those! when my stitches are loose and the bobbin thread shows it's because my bobbin is in backwards and I just have to flip it around. 

Lots of trial and error and tempermental stuff. I joined the brother group on facebook are you on there? they were very helpful


----------



## PurpleEars

pyrxtc said:


> I used Simplicity 2687. It has some great options on there and can't wait to try a few.
> 
> I got my skirt sewn up for Christmas finally. It was one of the many things I cut out a few weeks ago and I put it together today. I am very happy with it, I might change some little things if I do it again but not much. The pockets were awkward and don't match perfectly but I still like it. I also added elastic to the top of the yoke waistband because it just fit perfectly and I am hoping to lose a bit more weight and I want it to maybe fit me next year too. It still has the zipper that goes up the back like it's supposed to also. (My DS11 took the pics)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a McCall's pattern # 5431. I had to up-size it just a bit because it seems to run a  bit small in this skirt and I wanted it to fit me right. I was thinking the whole outfit for Christmas but I think I'll stick with just heels and not the boots. I think the skirt is too long for the boots, it cuts off my legs and makes them look shorter than they already are.



Thanks for the pattern #. I will need to get it the next time Fabricland has their patterns on sale. Your skirt looks very pretty.



VBAndrea said:


> No further interest on the house -- a couple of showings but one family who was moving from out of state has to sell their house first.  Hopefully in spring thinks will pick up, but we may have to take it off the market to refinance it when our contract ends in spring.
> 
> I too hope the house sells soon.  We actually live comfortably when we don't have it's mortgage to contend with.  I can't believe I haven't had to get a second job though.  I guess I can live on a terribly tight budget, but it's not going to be able to last forever.
> 
> I really need to sew something for myself one of these days.



I hope there will be more showings on your house when it gets warmer. I think you should make yourself something as a gift to yourself!



smile5sunshine said:


> Okay, now a couple of pics to share
> 
> Eye spy bags for the most recent Big Give. I was surprised they received these already since they just shipped out on Saturday!
> 
> A BIG THANK YOU TO ANDREA because I followed your mini-tute on one of the past threads and I think they came out great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Belle dress 98% finished. I want to add more ribbon roses to the bottom of every gather. I used the tutorial on Carla's blog, but chose to do the skirt differently. I used clear elastic to gather the top skirt.
> 
> Full Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of bodice and rose detail. Fabric has a leave/vine pattern and GLITTERS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two Grace Ruffle dresses are 50% done. I need to work on the (monster) applique for those. Then one more dress (a simply sweet Rapunzel) to do before I can ship! FX I can get all this done!
> 
> Sunshine



Great job on the eye spy bags. I am sure the family really appreciated them. The Belle dress looks great. Great choice with the fabric! I am sure the recipient will like the glitter in the fabric!



PrincessMickey said:


> Thanks. I walked away for awhile and just now came back to it again. I rethreaded everything and changed the needle this time and it worked!!! I didn't think to change the needle before because I have barely done any stitches with it but maybe that is what it needed. Who knows, but it works again so I'm happy!



I am glad you had it figured out. I was going to suggest changing the needle and checking the thread tension.



goteamwood said:


> We just wrapped up our twin christmas party, all the families LOVED the aprons I made, and the kids had a great time decorating christmas trees w/ frosting and candies. I posted a ton of photos on my blog if you'd like to see the aprons in action and about 10 adorable 2-3 year olds ransacking my house.
> Here is one of my little dudes shoveling in M&Ms with reckless abandon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am off to vacuum up about 27 lbs of colored sugar and chex mix from my carpet.



I am glad that your party went well and the aprons were popular. The picture of your son is just too cute. I hope you can get the place cleaned up without too much work!


----------



## miprender

Wow so much cuteness.

Flora  I love your advent calender 

Diane love you pirate outfits 

And everyone else so for not quoting... everything is adorable 





VBAndrea said:


> A quick hello!  Here are a couple of pics from dd's birthday sleepover.  For those who don't know we had a puppy themed party.  Here is the cake I made:



 Great job on the cake and shirts.

Sorry to read about your water heater.



dianemom2 said:


> Y
> In other news, my SIL hurt her back on Friday.   She isn't sure how it happened but that means she has canceled their trip to Disney World.  She is already feeling much better but the dr told her that the long car ride might make her feel worse again.  My poor kids!  They have been through so much in the past couple of months but at least they had this trip to look forward to.  Now they don't have that either.



 So sorry that their trip was cancelled. It has been a rough few months for the whole family.


----------



## goteamwood

BabyRapunzel said:


> Sooooo cute! How did you get the cones to stay on the bowl? They looked like they had an amazing time!



I dipped them into melted white chocolate then stuck them on the bowls. They stayed pretty well and the kids were able to eat them without worrying about glue or anything. It sets pretty quickly too, much faster than icing. 



PurpleEars said:


> I am glad that your party went well and the aprons were popular. The picture of your son is just too cute. I hope you can get the place cleaned up without too much work!


Thankfully we have been working as a group to get the kids to pick up when we are done with our play dates or activities, so the toys and books were about 90 percent cleaned up. The vacuuming wasn't a big deal since after all, I have twins toddlers, so my floor is usually covered in a layer of cheerios or other crumbs... 
The kids all had an awesome time and my boys were so excited to show daddy their trees (and then scarf them down immediately afterward of course!)


----------



## nannye

I'm actually going to post something I made! 
But First....
Alright so I finally got time to try and figure out my Brother PE770 last friday. My mom tried to figure it out, but it just wasn't working for her no idea why. She was hesitant to try stuff and wouldn't look stuff up so I pretty much started from scratch. I spent thurs night and friday trying to figure it out and getting frustrated that it wasn't working properly. it was nesting spitting out loose stitches etc...... 

Thanks to a facebook group and here and Loree I was able to get it working properly. Lots of patience. my practice material was too thin and the stabilizer I used sucked. then on sunday it was the bobbins. My order of prewound bobbins hadn't come in yet so I went to the store sunday and bought some and then we started getting somewhere. (Of course the order of 144 bobbins for $60 came on sunday after i ran out to the sewing store sunday and bought janome prewounds , 15 for $15 ) then i dealt with the thread getting caught and bobbins in upside down. Finally on sunday It was working well enough that I started on the appliquees for the dress. I did the bodice and then had to redo after It got caught and nested. Loree put together the design for me!  then the appliquees took me the rest of sunday and all day monday. Monday night I got the two shirts done. This am i drove out to V's house and dropped it off. I squished it all into a ziplock since they had no room in their suitcase I was told (I prewarned v's mom more than once that they were coming!) So I am assuming they all made their way to Florida today! 

Here they are:
Simply Sweet Dress - 7 appliquees and 3 layers of ruffles (holy moly that was a lot of ruffles!) Super full, I altered the pattern so the pannels were 5 and 10 inches and the width of the skirt was 90 inches. 
Front





Back





Close up of the appliquees





























V's minnie joy shirt to match with her christmas mickey and minnie patchwork twirl skirt that I forgot to take a picture of. 





Last thing I did. 
V's sleeping beauty shirt to match with her princess twirl skirt that I forgot to get a picture of.


----------



## PrincessMickey

goteamwood said:


> We just wrapped up our twin christmas party, all the families LOVED the aprons I made, and the kids had a great time decorating christmas trees w/ frosting and candies. I posted a ton of photos on my blog if you'd like to see the aprons in action and about 10 adorable 2-3 year olds ransacking my house.
> Here is one of my little dudes shoveling in M&Ms with reckless abandon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am off to vacuum up about 27 lbs of colored sugar and chex mix from my carpet.



Looks like a lot of fun!!



nannye said:


> I'm actually going to post something I made!
> But First....
> Alright so I finally got time to try and figure out my Brother PE770 last friday. My mom tried to figure it out, but it just wasn't working for her no idea why. She was hesitant to try stuff and wouldn't look stuff up so I pretty much started from scratch. I spent thurs night and friday trying to figure it out and getting frustrated that it wasn't working properly. it was nesting spitting out loose stitches etc......
> 
> Thanks to a facebook group and here and Loree I was able to get it working properly. Lots of patience. my practice material was too thin and the stabilizer I used sucked. then on sunday it was the bobbins. My order of prewound bobbins hadn't come in yet so I went to the store sunday and bought some and then we started getting somewhere. (Of course the order of 144 bobbins for $60 came on sunday after i ran out to the sewing store sunday and bought janome prewounds , 15 for $15 ) then i dealt with the thread getting caught and bobbins in upside down. Finally on sunday It was working well enough that I started on the appliquees for the dress. I did the bodice and then had to redo after It got caught and nested. Loree put together the design for me!  then the appliquees took me the rest of sunday and all day monday. Monday night I got the two shirts done. This am i drove out to V's house and dropped it off. I squished it all into a ziplock since they had no room in their suitcase I was told (I prewarned v's mom more than once that they were coming!) So I am assuming they all made their way to Florida today!
> 
> Here they are:
> Simply Sweet Dress - 7 appliquees and 3 layers of ruffles (holy moly that was a lot of ruffles!) Super full, I altered the pattern so the pannels were 5 and 10 inches and the width of the skirt was 90 inches.
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the appliquees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V's minnie joy shirt to match with her christmas mickey and minnie patchwork twirl skirt that I forgot to take a picture of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last thing I did.
> V's sleeping beauty shirt to match with her princess twirl skirt that I forgot to get a picture of.



Looks great! You certainly have been busy.


----------



## PrincessMickey

Here is the project I was working on last night and today that was giving me the fits. Maryann did something like this awhile back and I always wanted to make something like it for DS. This is for Christmas so the one picture my "model" was a bear who would not sit very well and his ears kept getting in the way. 
The front  is a red ninja




And the back is embroidered on the hood so when he has his hood up he will look like a ninja from behind 




After DS opens this I will try to take pictures of him modeling it. I also finished my gift for my 14 year old nephew. I ended up making him a fleece hoodie. I forgot to take pictures before I wrapped it so I will take pics of that too once it's opened. I am now officially done sewing everything and shopped for the last of everything today. I just need to wrap what I bought and finished today. I don't think I have ever finished so early before, although I'm sure I will decide to get a few more things before Christmas.


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

PrincessMickey said:
			
		

> Here is the project I was working on last night and today that was giving me the fits. Maryann did something like this awhile back and I always wanted to make something like it for DS. This is for Christmas so the one picture my "model" was a bear who would not sit very well and his ears kept getting in the way.
> The front  is a red ninja
> 
> And the back is embroidered on the hood so when he has his hood up he will look like a ninja from behind
> 
> After DS opens this I will try to take pictures of him modeling it. I also finished my gift for my 14 year old nephew. I ended up making him a fleece hoodie. I forgot to take pictures before I wrapped it so I will take pics of that too once it's opened. I am now officially done sewing everything and shopped for the last of everything today. I just need to wrap what I bought and finished today. I don't think I have ever finished so early before, although I'm sure I will decide to get a few more things before Christmas.



That is awesome! My son loves Ninjago and would be over the moon for something like that! Great job!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## BabyRapunzel

goteamwood said:


> I dipped them into melted white chocolate then stuck them on the bowls. They stayed pretty well and the kids were able to eat them without worrying about glue or anything. It sets pretty quickly too, much faster than icing.
> 
> 
> Thankfully we have been working as a group to get the kids to pick up when we are done with our play dates or activities, so the toys and books were about 90 percent cleaned up. The vacuuming wasn't a big deal since after all, I have twins toddlers, so my floor is usually covered in a layer of cheerios or other crumbs...
> The kids all had an awesome time and my boys were so excited to show daddy their trees (and then scarf them down immediately afterward of course!)



Thanks, I may have to try this!



nannye said:


> I'm actually going to post something I made!
> But First....
> Alright so I finally got time to try and figure out my Brother PE770 last friday. My mom tried to figure it out, but it just wasn't working for her no idea why. She was hesitant to try stuff and wouldn't look stuff up so I pretty much started from scratch. I spent thurs night and friday trying to figure it out and getting frustrated that it wasn't working properly. it was nesting spitting out loose stitches etc......
> 
> Thanks to a facebook group and here and Loree I was able to get it working properly. Lots of patience. my practice material was too thin and the stabilizer I used sucked. then on sunday it was the bobbins. My order of prewound bobbins hadn't come in yet so I went to the store sunday and bought some and then we started getting somewhere. (Of course the order of 144 bobbins for $60 came on sunday after i ran out to the sewing store sunday and bought janome prewounds , 15 for $15 ) then i dealt with the thread getting caught and bobbins in upside down. Finally on sunday It was working well enough that I started on the appliquees for the dress. I did the bodice and then had to redo after It got caught and nested. Loree put together the design for me!  then the appliquees took me the rest of sunday and all day monday. Monday night I got the two shirts done. This am i drove out to V's house and dropped it off. I squished it all into a ziplock since they had no room in their suitcase I was told (I prewarned v's mom more than once that they were coming!) So I am assuming they all made their way to Florida today!
> 
> Here they are:
> Simply Sweet Dress - 7 appliquees and 3 layers of ruffles (holy moly that was a lot of ruffles!) Super full, I altered the pattern so the pannels were 5 and 10 inches and the width of the skirt was 90 inches.
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the appliquees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V's minnie joy shirt to match with her christmas mickey and minnie patchwork twirl skirt that I forgot to take a picture of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last thing I did.
> V's sleeping beauty shirt to match with her princess twirl skirt that I forgot to get a picture of.



Wow, busy. Very cute! I hope to make a simply sweet soon.



PrincessMickey said:


> Here is the project I was working on last night and today that was giving me the fits. Maryann did something like this awhile back and I always wanted to make something like it for DS. This is for Christmas so the one picture my "model" was a bear who would not sit very well and his ears kept getting in the way.
> The front  is a red ninja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back is embroidered on the hood so when he has his hood up he will look like a ninja from behind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After DS opens this I will try to take pictures of him modeling it. I also finished my gift for my 14 year old nephew. I ended up making him a fleece hoodie. I forgot to take pictures before I wrapped it so I will take pics of that too once it's opened. I am now officially done sewing everything and shopped for the last of everything today. I just need to wrap what I bought and finished today. I don't think I have ever finished so early before, although I'm sure I will decide to get a few more things before Christmas.



Soo cute!!!


----------



## pyrxtc

smile5sunshine said:


> This looks great! Very nice work! I love the fabrics you paired.
> 
> Thank you ! I wanted winter and not just Christmas.
> 
> Okay, now a couple of pics to share
> 
> Eye spy bags for the most recent Big Give. I was surprised they received these already since they just shipped out on Saturday!
> A BIG THANK YOU TO ANDREA because I followed your mini-tute on one of the past threads and I think they came out great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Belle dress 98% finished. I want to add more ribbon roses to the bottom of every gather. I used the tutorial on Carla's blog, but chose to do the skirt differently. I used clear elastic to gather the top skirt.
> Full Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two Grace Ruffle dresses are 50% done. I need to work on the (monster) applique for those. Then one more dress (a simply sweet Rapunzel) to do before I can ship! FX I can get all this done!
> Sunshine



I like the bags and the dress came out really nice. The roses are pretty and I love that the fabric sparkles. Can't wait to see it all done.



PurpleEars said:


> Thanks for the pattern #. I will need to get it the next time Fabricland has their patterns on sale. Your skirt looks very pretty.



Thanks ! I am one of the few on here that use store bought patterns, i think most that I've seen post here are not doing the major brands and I'm almost always asked the number so i thought I would just include it.



nannye said:


> I'm actually going to post something I made!
> Here they are:
> Simply Sweet Dress - 7 appliquees and 3 layers of ruffles (holy moly that was a lot of ruffles!) Super full, I altered the pattern so the pannels were 5 and 10 inches and the width of the skirt was 90 inches.
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V's minnie joy shirt to match with her christmas mickey and minnie patchwork twirl skirt that I forgot to take a picture of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last thing I did.
> V's sleeping beauty shirt to match with her princess twirl skirt that I forgot to get a picture of.



great job on the dress and all the applique's ! the only one I want to ask you about is the date 2012. I don't know if I would add one like that so that someone could wear it years from now and it wouldn't be "dated" haha. overall it is a wonderful dress and the little girl wearing it is going to be very lucky !



PrincessMickey said:


> Here is the project I was working on last night and today that was giving me the fits. Maryann did something like this awhile back and I always wanted to make something like it for DS. This is for Christmas so the one picture my "model" was a bear who would not sit very well and his ears kept getting in the way.
> The front  is a red ninja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back is embroidered on the hood so when he has his hood up he will look like a ninja from behind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After DS opens this I will try to take pictures of him modeling it. I also finished my gift for my 14 year old nephew. I ended up making him a fleece hoodie. I forgot to take pictures before I wrapped it so I will take pics of that too once it's opened. I am now officially done sewing everything and shopped for the last of everything today. I just need to wrap what I bought and finished today. I don't think I have ever finished so early before, although I'm sure I will decide to get a few more things before Christmas.



The sweatshirt looks great. My DS9 would love that.... yet another reason for me to learn how to applique.

Thank you everyone for the kind words about my skirt. it is very comfortable.


----------



## nannye

pyrxtc said:


> great job on the dress and all the applique's ! the only one I want to ask you about is the date 2012. I don't know if I would add one like that so that someone could wear it years from now and it wouldn't be "dated" haha. overall it is a wonderful dress and the little girl wearing it is going to be very lucky !



Ha ha yes I thought about it, but it has her name on it anyways so noone other than V would wear it anyways. I did put it at the back for that reason tho!


----------



## love to stitch

nannye said:


> I'm actually going to post something I made!
> But First....
> Alright so I finally got time to try and figure out my Brother PE770 last friday. My mom tried to figure it out, but it just wasn't working for her no idea why. She was hesitant to try stuff and wouldn't look stuff up so I pretty much started from scratch. I spent thurs night and friday trying to figure it out and getting frustrated that it wasn't working properly. it was nesting spitting out loose stitches etc......
> 
> Thanks to a facebook group and here and Loree I was able to get it working properly. Lots of patience. my practice material was too thin and the stabilizer I used sucked. then on sunday it was the bobbins. My order of prewound bobbins hadn't come in yet so I went to the store sunday and bought some and then we started getting somewhere. (Of course the order of 144 bobbins for $60 came on sunday after i ran out to the sewing store sunday and bought janome prewounds , 15 for $15 ) then i dealt with the thread getting caught and bobbins in upside down. Finally on sunday It was working well enough that I started on the appliquees for the dress. I did the bodice and then had to redo after It got caught and nested. Loree put together the design for me!  then the appliquees took me the rest of sunday and all day monday. Monday night I got the two shirts done. This am i drove out to V's house and dropped it off. I squished it all into a ziplock since they had no room in their suitcase I was told (I prewarned v's mom more than once that they were coming!) So I am assuming they all made their way to Florida today!
> 
> Here they are:
> Simply Sweet Dress - 7 appliquees and 3 layers of ruffles (holy moly that was a lot of ruffles!) Super full, I altered the pattern so the pannels were 5 and 10 inches and the width of the skirt was 90 inches.
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the appliquees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V's minnie joy shirt to match with her christmas mickey and minnie patchwork twirl skirt that I forgot to take a picture of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last thing I did.
> V's sleeping beauty shirt to match with her princess twirl skirt that I forgot to get a picture of.



The shirts are adorable and the dress is beautiful.



PrincessMickey said:


> Here is the project I was working on last night and today that was giving me the fits. Maryann did something like this awhile back and I always wanted to make something like it for DS. This is for Christmas so the one picture my "model" was a bear who would not sit very well and his ears kept getting in the way.
> The front  is a red ninja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back is embroidered on the hood so when he has his hood up he will look like a ninja from behind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After DS opens this I will try to take pictures of him modeling it. I also finished my gift for my 14 year old nephew. I ended up making him a fleece hoodie. I forgot to take pictures before I wrapped it so I will take pics of that too once it's opened. I am now officially done sewing everything and shopped for the last of everything today. I just need to wrap what I bought and finished today. I don't think I have ever finished so early before, although I'm sure I will decide to get a few more things before Christmas.



That is super cute.


----------



## tinkbell13

WTMTQ, but everything is beautiful! I am scrambling to get gifts done for Christmas but won't be able to put pictures up until after they all get their gifts. I have two shirts, two sets of handtowels and an apron to finish. I messed up on the waistband of the apron last night and had to rip part of it apart. So much for winging it! 



nannye said:


>


Great job Erin! Those are absolutely beautiful!



PrincessMickey said:


>


I love this! My DS is a big Lego Ninjago fan. I might just have to do one of these too. I love the hidden ninja!



smile5sunshine said:


> I stopped sewing Christmas presents for people because I didn't feel they really understood or appreciated the time it took to make them. Sewing/making something is WAY more involved than picking up something from the store, but oh well. I only sew for people I KNOW will value my efforts now.


I so hear you about just sewing for people that will truly value the item. I have made so many things for my nieces over the past year and I just found out that they wore/used them once or twice and then my SIL threw them out!  I only found out because my youngest niece asked if I could remake one of the items for her.

Great job on the eye spy bags. And the Belle dress is gorgeous!



goteamwood said:


>


Looks like you had a lot of fun! Those aprons are so cute!



VBAndrea said:


> Here is the cake I made:


OMG!  That cake is amazing! I am sure your daughter and her friends had a wonderful time at the party. Love the shirts too! Those are so cute!


----------



## PurpleEars

miprender said:


> Flora  I love your advent calender



Thanks. I actually haven't "used" it yet - I meant to add activities and/or Bible versions to the pockets but I didn't get around to that. Maybe next year...



goteamwood said:


> Thankfully we have been working as a group to get the kids to pick up when we are done with our play dates or activities, so the toys and books were about 90 percent cleaned up. The vacuuming wasn't a big deal since after all, I have twins toddlers, so my floor is usually covered in a layer of cheerios or other crumbs...
> The kids all had an awesome time and my boys were so excited to show daddy their trees (and then scarf them down immediately afterward of course!)



It's good that the clean up wasn't too bad. I am sure your boys' cookies were works of art (and tasted delicious)!



nannye said:


> I'm actually going to post something I made!
> 
> Here they are:
> Simply Sweet Dress - 7 appliquees and 3 layers of ruffles (holy moly that was a lot of ruffles!) Super full, I altered the pattern so the pannels were 5 and 10 inches and the width of the skirt was 90 inches.
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V's minnie joy shirt to match with her christmas mickey and minnie patchwork twirl skirt that I forgot to take a picture of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last thing I did.
> V's sleeping beauty shirt to match with her princess twirl skirt that I forgot to get a picture of.



Looks like you have been busy with the 770! The dress and the tops look great! I am sure V will love them!



PrincessMickey said:


> Here is the project I was working on last night and today that was giving me the fits. Maryann did something like this awhile back and I always wanted to make something like it for DS. This is for Christmas so the one picture my "model" was a bear who would not sit very well and his ears kept getting in the way.
> The front  is a red ninja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back is embroidered on the hood so when he has his hood up he will look like a ninja from behind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After DS opens this I will try to take pictures of him modeling it. I also finished my gift for my 14 year old nephew. I ended up making him a fleece hoodie. I forgot to take pictures before I wrapped it so I will take pics of that too once it's opened. I am now officially done sewing everything and shopped for the last of everything today. I just need to wrap what I bought and finished today. I don't think I have ever finished so early before, although I'm sure I will decide to get a few more things before Christmas.



The hoodie is super cool! I am sure your son will like it.


----------



## ivey_family

Hi Everyone!

I haven't dropped completely off the face of the earth, just into my basement, scrambling to get a bunch of presents made for my kids and other family.  I'm feeling the crunch and probably won't have any pics until after Christmas.  I haven't even had time to post a few more pics from our trip here or on FB.  Two family members are bugging me about it, but no time.  

I've been following along with all the wonderful creations, but there is WTMTQ.

Diane - I'm so happy for how things worked out for your dh, but sad for your girls!  I hope the trip will be rescheduled!

Andrea - the cake was adorable and you are missed around here!  We're all pulling for you to get out from under that house!  Prayers that things will happen very soon!

So many other great projects!  I love the cruise dress, the advent calendar, the hoodies, etc!  I'm so sorry not to give each item it's due!

Regards,
C.


----------



## branmuffin

billwendy said:


> Has anyone been to the Gaitlinburg, TN area this time of year?


I don't know if anyone has replied to this post, but I am from East TN. I might be a little biased, but I love it this time of year. They have wonderful light displays and lots of great things to look at without spending a lot of money. The mountains alone are worth going for IMHO. There is also a lot of outlet shopping if you do have $$ to spend. It's usually fairly easy to rent a cabin or nice hotel room for a resonable. price. My husband is active duty Marine Corps, so I don't live there now, but I miss it so much. It can get busy/crowded at times, but it is still quaint and definitely worth seeing this time of year. Plus, you might even run into Dolly!


----------



## PrincessMickey

4HppyCamprs said:


> That is awesome! My son loves Ninjago and would be over the moon for something like that! Great job!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Thanks! As soon as I saw it I knew I had to do something similar



BabyRapunzel said:


> Soo cute!!!



Thanks!



pyrxtc said:


> The sweatshirt looks great. My DS9 would love that.... yet another reason for me to learn how to applique.



Thank you! I never would have been able to do it myself until I got my embroidery machine. Shhh I opened it early, it's supposed to be a Christmas present. I'm so excited to see what else I can do now.



love to stitch said:


> That is super cute.



Thanks!



PurpleEars said:


> The hoodie is super cool! I am sure your son will like it.



Thanks, I hope he likes it. He is super picky about wearing things I make even when he gets to pick things out. I left the tags on the sweatshirt so maybe he will think it's from the store and wear it 



ivey_family said:


> So many other great projects!  I love the cruise dress, the advent calendar, the hoodies, etc!  I'm so sorry not to give each item it's due!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Thanks. I know how you feel trying to get everything done. I start my new job tomorrow and work the next 3 days 10 hour shifts and my neice and nephew came in today and a lot more family coming in on Saturday so I scrambled the last few days. I think I am done except for making a fleece blanket that should go pretty quick though. Good luck getting everything done!


----------



## goteamwood

I am right with you all feeling the crush of last minute projects. I did get two major projects done today, so my to-do list is dwindling. I finished my nephew's Denver Broncos bowling shirt (they live in Colorado and are huge Broncos fans, and what do you know I found this fabric in the remnant bin, my favorite place!) 







I also finished a quilt for my good friend, but since she follows me on nearly every social media, I am not posting it until she gets it for Christmas. 

The last thing I wanted to get done before Christmas was make PJ pants for the kids, possibly the adults too, but if I don't get to it I am not going to be too worried. I am just so glad I was able to be productive after my hubby got home, I had the WORST day with the kids I have had in a long time, one literally laid on the floor face down kicking and screaming for 45 minutes and it is not clear even now what the heck he wanted. The other decided that during dinner he would take a huge mouthful of water and spit it out all over himself, his food, the table, etc. so they both went to bed SUPER early. And now I think I will too!


----------



## PrincessMickey

goteamwood said:


> I am right with you all feeling the crush of last minute projects. I did get two major projects done today, so my to-do list is dwindling. I finished my nephew's Denver Broncos bowling shirt (they live in Colorado and are huge Broncos fans, and what do you know I found this fabric in the remnant bin, my favorite place!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished a quilt for my good friend, but since she follows me on nearly every social media, I am not posting it until she gets it for Christmas.
> 
> The last thing I wanted to get done before Christmas was make PJ pants for the kids, possibly the adults too, but if I don't get to it I am not going to be too worried. I am just so glad I was able to be productive after my hubby got home, I had the WORST day with the kids I have had in a long time, one literally laid on the floor face down kicking and screaming for 45 minutes and it is not clear even now what the heck he wanted. The other decided that during dinner he would take a huge mouthful of water and spit it out all over himself, his food, the table, etc. so they both went to bed SUPER early. And now I think I will too!



 Hugs for the rough day. I have to say though that I  that shirt. I used that same Broncos fabric to make me a pair of easy fits a few years ago and I wear those pants almost every Sunday. I think next year I will make a new pair, mine is looking rather faded and worn compared to yours. I'm sure your nephew will love that shirt!!!


----------



## smile5sunshine

Mostly selfishly posting. I'm supposed to be packing so we can head out (already had to delay once because I wasn't finished with those darn dresses. The applique took me WAY longer than I anticipated....can I just say that all you who own embroidery machines should hug them tight tonight and thank them for existing!)

First the Rapunzel inspired Simply Sweet.






And then the New Year's Eve dresses. These Grace Ruffle dresses were inspired by one of the dresses that appeared in one of the Main Street Boutiques auctions created by HeavenLeighBlessings Boutique.  I made it "my own" but feel that it has such a similar theme/set up that I wanted to give him/her credit (mine PALES in comparison). I do not sell and these dresses were created at cost for my friend's trip, so I truly hope I don't step on any toes for making them.

Front/back





Close up of applique: 





Lighting a little better in this one and shows off the colors a little more: 





Hope everyone has a great few days. I'll be on the road and unable to keep up for a few days. Hope you all don't sew up a storm while I'm gone!

Sunshine


----------



## pyrxtc

goteamwood said:


> I am right with you all feeling the crush of last minute projects. I did get two major projects done today, so my to-do list is dwindling. I finished my nephew's Denver Broncos bowling shirt (they live in Colorado and are huge Broncos fans, and what do you know I found this fabric in the remnant bin, my favorite place!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished a quilt for my good friend, but since she follows me on nearly every social media, I am not posting it until she gets it for Christmas.
> 
> The last thing I wanted to get done before Christmas was make PJ pants for the kids, possibly the adults too, but if I don't get to it I am not going to be too worried. I am just so glad I was able to be productive after my hubby got home, I had the WORST day with the kids I have had in a long time, one literally laid on the floor face down kicking and screaming for 45 minutes and it is not clear even now what the heck he wanted. The other decided that during dinner he would take a huge mouthful of water and spit it out all over himself, his food, the table, etc. so they both went to bed SUPER early. And now I think I will too!



the shirt looks great. I should make another one for my DS but I have so many other things I want to make still. I can't wait until after Christmas to see the quilt you made. Good luck with getting the pants done, I was just reminded yesterday that I had blankets to make still... UGH !!

I'm sorry your kids were acting up yesterday. maybe the holidays are just too much for them. 



smile5sunshine said:


> Mostly selfishly posting. I'm supposed to be packing so we can head out (already had to delay once because I wasn't finished with those darn dresses. The applique took me WAY longer than I anticipated....can I just say that all you who own embroidery machines should hug them tight tonight and thank them for existing!)
> 
> First the Rapunzel inspired Simply Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the New Year's Eve dresses. These Grace Ruffle dresses were inspired by one of the dresses that appeared in one of the Main Street Boutiques auctions created by HeavenLeighBlessings Boutique.  I made it "my own" but feel that it has such a similar theme/set up that I wanted to give him/her credit (mine PALES in comparison). I do not sell and these dresses were created at cost for my friend's trip, so I truly hope I don't step on any toes for making them.
> 
> Front/back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a great few days. I'll be on the road and unable to keep up for a few days. Hope you all don't sew up a storm while I'm gone!
> 
> Sunshine



The dress looks great. Where did you get the castle image ? that looks awesome.

So, two more days until my daughters 16th birthday party, her birthday is today, and I might just get a gift on that day too. My Aunt is bringing down her embroidery machine for me to use since she never does. I don't know what kind it is or anything about it except she bought it for business and found she doesn't use it so I get to play with it as long as I want. YAY !! All I know is that it's going to cost me money anyways with making sure I have all the right thread and buying things to make with it.


----------



## love to stitch

goteamwood said:


> I am right with you all feeling the crush of last minute projects. I did get two major projects done today, so my to-do list is dwindling. I finished my nephew's Denver Broncos bowling shirt (they live in Colorado and are huge Broncos fans, and what do you know I found this fabric in the remnant bin, my favorite place!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished a quilt for my good friend, but since she follows me on nearly every social media, I am not posting it until she gets it for Christmas.
> 
> The last thing I wanted to get done before Christmas was make PJ pants for the kids, possibly the adults too, but if I don't get to it I am not going to be too worried. I am just so glad I was able to be productive after my hubby got home, I had the WORST day with the kids I have had in a long time, one literally laid on the floor face down kicking and screaming for 45 minutes and it is not clear even now what the heck he wanted. The other decided that during dinner he would take a huge mouthful of water and spit it out all over himself, his food, the table, etc. so they both went to bed SUPER early. And now I think I will too!



The shirt looks great.



smile5sunshine said:


> Mostly selfishly posting. I'm supposed to be packing so we can head out (already had to delay once because I wasn't finished with those darn dresses. The applique took me WAY longer than I anticipated....can I just say that all you who own embroidery machines should hug them tight tonight and thank them for existing!)
> 
> First the Rapunzel inspired Simply Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the New Year's Eve dresses. These Grace Ruffle dresses were inspired by one of the dresses that appeared in one of the Main Street Boutiques auctions created by HeavenLeighBlessings Boutique.  I made it "my own" but feel that it has such a similar theme/set up that I wanted to give him/her credit (mine PALES in comparison). I do not sell and these dresses were created at cost for my friend's trip, so I truly hope I don't step on any toes for making them.
> 
> Front/back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lighting a little better in this one and shows off the colors a little more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a great few days. I'll be on the road and unable to keep up for a few days. Hope you all don't sew up a storm while I'm gone!
> 
> Sunshine



The dresses are beautiful, I especially like the Mickey and Minnie applique.


----------



## sewmess

smile5sunshine said:


> Mostly selfishly posting. I'm supposed to be packing so we can head out (already had to delay once because I wasn't finished with those darn dresses. The applique took me WAY longer than I anticipated....can I just say that all you who own embroidery machines should hug them tight tonight and thank them for existing!)
> 
> First the Rapunzel inspired Simply Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the New Year's Eve dresses. These Grace Ruffle dresses were inspired by one of the dresses that appeared in one of the Main Street Boutiques auctions created by HeavenLeighBlessings Boutique.  I made it "my own" but feel that it has such a similar theme/set up that I wanted to give him/her credit (mine PALES in comparison). I do not sell and these dresses were created at cost for my friend's trip, so I truly hope I don't step on any toes for making them.
> 
> Front/back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lighting a little better in this one and shows off the colors a little more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a great few days. I'll be on the road and unable to keep up for a few days. Hope you all don't sew up a storm while I'm gone!
> 
> Sunshine



It's productive procrastination when you do one thing in avoidance of another...not that I'm saying you were avoiding packing. 

I love the whoel Mickey/Minnie/Castle scene.  Truely a beautiful piece of work.




goteamwood said:


> I am right with you all feeling the crush of last minute projects. I did get two major projects done today, so my to-do list is dwindling. I finished my nephew's Denver Broncos bowling shirt (they live in Colorado and are huge Broncos fans, and what do you know I found this fabric in the remnant bin, my favorite place!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished a quilt for my good friend, but since she follows me on nearly every social media, I am not posting it until she gets it for Christmas.
> 
> The last thing I wanted to get done before Christmas was make PJ pants for the kids, possibly the adults too, but if I don't get to it I am not going to be too worried. I am just so glad I was able to be productive after my hubby got home, I had the WORST day with the kids I have had in a long time, one literally laid on the floor face down kicking and screaming for 45 minutes and it is not clear even now what the heck he wanted. The other decided that during dinner he would take a huge mouthful of water and spit it out all over himself, his food, the table, etc. so they both went to bed SUPER early. And now I think I will too!



I have some of that fabric from a remnant bin as well.  I have a friend who's a Bronco fan and I'm going to make her a Kindle sleeve.

Hope today was better with the kids.  

I am so far behind on everything. Since Thanksgiving it's been one thing after another: family illnesses, work issues, etc, so I haven't even started on one gift, realised that my original idea won't work for another and half finished a third.  I'll be glad when new years comes.


----------



## goteamwood

PrincessMickey said:


> Hugs for the rough day. I have to say though that I  that shirt. I used that same Broncos fabric to make me a pair of easy fits a few years ago and I wear those pants almost every Sunday. I think next year I will make a new pair, mine is looking rather faded and worn compared to yours. I'm sure your nephew will love that shirt!!!



Thanks! My brother is a super fan, so much so when I said we would be baking and decorating cookies for Santa on sunday he said he would have to fake a trip out to go christmas shopping and go find a local bar to watch the Bronco game. I have a feeling my brother might be jealous that my nephew gets such a cool shirt.



smile5sunshine said:


> Mostly selfishly posting. I'm supposed to be packing so we can head out (already had to delay once because I wasn't finished with those darn dresses. The applique took me WAY longer than I anticipated....can I just say that all you who own embroidery machines should hug them tight tonight and thank them for existing!)
> 
> First the Rapunzel inspired Simply Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the New Year's Eve dresses. These Grace Ruffle dresses were inspired by one of the dresses that appeared in one of the Main Street Boutiques auctions created by HeavenLeighBlessings Boutique.  I made it "my own" but feel that it has such a similar theme/set up that I wanted to give him/her credit (mine PALES in comparison). I do not sell and these dresses were created at cost for my friend's trip, so I truly hope I don't step on any toes for making them.
> 
> Front/back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lighting a little better in this one and shows off the colors a little more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a great few days. I'll be on the road and unable to keep up for a few days. Hope you all don't sew up a storm while I'm gone!
> 
> Sunshine



Both dresses are outstanding, but the applique castle/fireworks/mickey and minnie are outrageously adorable. I love the colors and the ruffles are so fun. So cute. I think spending new years eve at Disney World has to be amazing.



sewmess said:


> It's productive procrastination when you do one thing in avoidance of another...not that I'm saying you were avoiding packing.
> 
> I love the whoel Mickey/Minnie/Castle scene.  Truely a beautiful piece of work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some of that fabric from a remnant bin as well.  I have a friend who's a Bronco fan and I'm going to make her a Kindle sleeve.
> 
> Hope today was better with the kids.
> 
> I am so far behind on everything. Since Thanksgiving it's been one thing after another: family illnesses, work issues, etc, so I haven't even started on one gift, realised that my original idea won't work for another and half finished a third.  I'll be glad when new years comes.



So far not much better with the kids. Had to go to Joann and pick up another thing of buttons for the Broncos shirt since I cracked one and my kids were running around like crazies and we were actually next in line when one sprinted ALL THE WAY to the back of the store, so I had to carry him over my should whilst dragging the other by the hood of his sweatshirt back up front. 

I made these naughty and nice shirts for them and I think I should have made them both say naughty!





Oh, and for the record, this is what I got when I sat them down to take these photos, couldn't have art directed a more perfect "naughty" shot...


----------



## PurpleEars

ivey_family said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I haven't dropped completely off the face of the earth, just into my basement, scrambling to get a bunch of presents made for my kids and other family.  I'm feeling the crunch and probably won't have any pics until after Christmas.  I haven't even had time to post a few more pics from our trip here or on FB.  Two family members are bugging me about it, but no time.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



We understand that this is a busy time of the year. I hope to see pictures of your creations again soon!



PrincessMickey said:


> Thanks. I know how you feel trying to get everything done. I start my new job tomorrow and work the next 3 days 10 hour shifts and my neice and nephew came in today and a lot more family coming in on Saturday so I scrambled the last few days. I think I am done except for making a fleece blanket that should go pretty quick though. Good luck getting everything done!



Congrats on your new job. I hope your first day went smoothly. I hope you will get some time off to spend with your family.



goteamwood said:


> I am right with you all feeling the crush of last minute projects. I did get two major projects done today, so my to-do list is dwindling. I finished my nephew's Denver Broncos bowling shirt (they live in Colorado and are huge Broncos fans, and what do you know I found this fabric in the remnant bin, my favorite place!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished a quilt for my good friend, but since she follows me on nearly every social media, I am not posting it until she gets it for Christmas.
> 
> The last thing I wanted to get done before Christmas was make PJ pants for the kids, possibly the adults too, but if I don't get to it I am not going to be too worried. I am just so glad I was able to be productive after my hubby got home, I had the WORST day with the kids I have had in a long time, one literally laid on the floor face down kicking and screaming for 45 minutes and it is not clear even now what the heck he wanted. The other decided that during dinner he would take a huge mouthful of water and spit it out all over himself, his food, the table, etc. so they both went to bed SUPER early. And now I think I will too!



The shirt looks fab! I am sorry to hear that you had a rough day with your boys. At least your husband was able to help you out when he got home.



smile5sunshine said:


> Mostly selfishly posting. I'm supposed to be packing so we can head out (already had to delay once because I wasn't finished with those darn dresses. The applique took me WAY longer than I anticipated....can I just say that all you who own embroidery machines should hug them tight tonight and thank them for existing!)
> 
> First the Rapunzel inspired Simply Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the New Year's Eve dresses. These Grace Ruffle dresses were inspired by one of the dresses that appeared in one of the Main Street Boutiques auctions created by HeavenLeighBlessings Boutique.  I made it "my own" but feel that it has such a similar theme/set up that I wanted to give him/her credit (mine PALES in comparison). I do not sell and these dresses were created at cost for my friend's trip, so I truly hope I don't step on any toes for making them.
> 
> Front/back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lighting a little better in this one and shows off the colors a little more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a great few days. I'll be on the road and unable to keep up for a few days. Hope you all don't sew up a storm while I'm gone!
> 
> Sunshine



The dresses are beautiful! The applique looks fantastic!



pyrxtc said:


> So, two more days until my daughters 16th birthday party, her birthday is today, and I might just get a gift on that day too. My Aunt is bringing down her embroidery machine for me to use since she never does. I don't know what kind it is or anything about it except she bought it for business and found she doesn't use it so I get to play with it as long as I want. YAY !! All I know is that it's going to cost me money anyways with making sure I have all the right thread and buying things to make with it.



It is exciting that you will have an embroidery machine to use. I am sure you will have fun playing with it!



sewmess said:


> I am so far behind on everything. Since Thanksgiving it's been one thing after another: family illnesses, work issues, etc, so I haven't even started on one gift, realised that my original idea won't work for another and half finished a third.  I'll be glad when new years comes.



I am sorry that things have been rough for you since Thanksgiving. Hopefully the new year will bring a new start for you!



goteamwood said:


> Both dresses are outstanding, but the applique castle/fireworks/mickey and minnie are outrageously adorable. I love the colors and the ruffles are so fun. So cute. I think spending new years eve at Disney World has to be amazing.
> 
> So far not much better with the kids. Had to go to Joann and pick up another thing of buttons for the Broncos shirt since I cracked one and my kids were running around like crazies and we were actually next in line when one sprinted ALL THE WAY to the back of the store, so I had to carry him over my should whilst dragging the other by the hood of his sweatshirt back up front.
> 
> I made these naughty and nice shirts for them and I think I should have made them both say naughty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and for the record, this is what I got when I sat them down to take these photos, couldn't have art directed a more perfect "naughty" shot...



Speaking from experience, being at Disney World on New Years Eve is not for the faint of heart. We were there to ring in 2008. It was wall to wall people on main street. The fireworks were amazing but DH and I agreed that we won't want to do it again as it was simply too many people for us!

Sorry to hear that you have another rough day with the boys. The naughty and nice shirts and the poses are cute. I hope tomorrow will be a better day for you.


----------



## ban26ana

So there's nothing like a healthy dose of procrastination. We leave tomorrow, and I just finished my sewing projects yesterday.  

I made 2 twirl skirts for Chef Mickey's.  Holy heck, these took forever.





Skirts for HDDR.  I'm not thrilled with how long these are.  I had grand plans, but they just didn't turn out how I envisioned.  And I don't have enough time to change them, so this is how they stay.





And not sewing, but my pressed penny tubes and autograph books.


----------



## pyrxtc

ban26ana said:


> So there's nothing like a healthy dose of procrastination. We leave tomorrow, and I just finished my sewing projects yesterday.



Everything looks great. Lots of work in that twirly skirt and sewing into denim.... whew ! If they are too long (below their knees) then you might have to add a little slit so they can lift heir legs to get into rides without the whole skirt going up. I would put it in the center back. but they look pretty. I like the penny and books. I know that book took a lot of time.


----------



## love to stitch

ban26ana said:


> So there's nothing like a healthy dose of procrastination. We leave tomorrow, and I just finished my sewing projects yesterday.
> 
> I made 2 twirl skirts for Chef Mickey's.  Holy heck, these took forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirts for HDDR.  I'm not thrilled with how long these are.  I had grand plans, but they just didn't turn out how I envisioned.  And I don't have enough time to change them, so this is how they stay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not sewing, but my pressed penny tubes and autograph books.



Everything looks great. The patchwork skirts are a bit of work but they look so pretty and are great for twirling,


----------



## dianemom2

pyrxtc said:


>


Great skirt!



smile5sunshine said:


> irt.
> 
> Full Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine



I love the eye spy bags.  The kids probably loved them.  I haven't had time to keep up with the mom's PTR so I haven't seen the pictures of them receiving the bags.  As soon as I get a  chance, I will go and look at the pictures.

Your Belle dress is wonderful!  I love the sparkly fabric.





miprender said:


> So sorry that their trip was cancelled. It has been a rough few months for the whole family.


Yes, my girls are so sad that their trip has been canceled.  It had been the thing that they had really been looking forward to.  I am a little upset at my SIL for canceling the trip because within 2 days her back was better.  But I guess they were worried that it would take much longer for her to feel better.



nannye said:


> Here they are:
> Simply Sweet Dress - 7 appliquees and 3 layers of ruffles (holy moly that was a lot of ruffles!) Super full, I altered the pattern so the pannels were 5 and 10 inches and the width of the skirt was 90 inches.
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back


The cruise dress turned out great!  I'm sure V must have loved it!  Great job on your appliques!



PrincessMickey said:


> And the back is embroidered on the hood so when he has his hood up he will look like a ninja from behind


That's so cute!  I love the face on the back of the hoodie.



ivey_family said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I haven't dropped completely off the face of the earth, just into my basement, scrambling to get a bunch of presents made for my kids and other family.  I'm feeling the crunch and probably won't have any pics until after Christmas.  I haven't even had time to post a few more pics from our trip here or on FB.  Two family members are bugging me about it, but no time.


Hi Carrie!  I hope you are able to get everything finished in time.  Can't wait to see some pictures!



goteamwood said:


> I am right with you all feeling the crush of last minute projects. I did get two major projects done today, so my to-do list is dwindling. I finished my nephew's Denver Broncos bowling shirt (they live in Colorado and are huge Broncos fans, and what do you know I found this fabric in the remnant bin, my favorite place!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last thing I wanted to get done before Christmas was make PJ pants for the kids, possibly the adults too, but if I don't get to it I am not going to be too worried. I am just so glad I was able to be productive after my hubby got home, I had the WORST day with the kids I have had in a long time, one literally laid on the floor face down kicking and screaming for 45 minutes and it is not clear even now what the heck he wanted. The other decided that during dinner he would take a huge mouthful of water and spit it out all over himself, his food, the table, etc. so they both went to bed SUPER early. And now I think I will too!


Love the shirt!  It turned out great!  I think you are the Queen of the Bowling Shirts!  

Sorry you had a rough day with the kids.  I can remember days like that.  Sometimes I wonder if the tantrums were easier than the teenage attitude!  



smile5sunshine said:


> First the Rapunzel inspired Simply Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front/back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of applique:


I love the Rapunzel dress.  It turned out super!

Your Grace dresses are so great!  I haven't done any hand applique but I am sure that those took hours and hours.  Beautiful job!  And no, I don't think that you stepped on any toes.  Your dresses might have been inspired by another dress but they are quite different and very much your own.



goteamwood said:


>


Very cute shirts!  I hope your little guys are just kind of ramped up because the holidays are getting close.  I hope that they settle down for you.



ban26ana said:


> I made 2 twirl skirts for Chef Mickey's.  Holy heck, these took forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirts for HDDR.  I'm not thrilled with how long these are.  I had grand plans, but they just didn't turn out how I envisioned.  And I don't have enough time to change them, so this is how they stay.


The skirts all look great.  I love the twirl skirts.  I do agree that they are very time consuming to make.  But they do look so pretty and the little girls just love them.  All that gathering is hard work!  Your other skirts are cute too!


----------



## miprender

I am falling behind on my sewing. I still need to make 6 Easyfit pjs for dolls (4 for AG dolls & 2 for Duffy) but all my kids have been home sick since Wednesday with some nasty cold and tomorrow my friends and I are having our annual fudge party. I can't believe we have been doing this for 15years




nannye said:


> I'm actually going to post something I made!
> 
> Thanks to a facebook group and here and Loree I was able to get it working properly. Lots of patience. my practice material was too thin and the stabilizer I used sucked. then on sunday it was the bobbins. My order of prewound bobbins hadn't come in yet so I went to the store sunday and bought some and then we started getting somewhere. (Of course the order of 144 bobbins for $60 came on sunday after i ran out to the sewing store sunday and bought janome prewounds , 15 for $15 ) then i dealt with the thread getting caught and bobbins in upside down. Finally on sunday It was working well enough that I started on the appliquees for the dress. I did the bodice and then had to redo after It got caught and nested. Loree put together the design for me!  then the appliquees took me the rest of sunday and all day monday. Monday night I got the two shirts done. This am i drove out to V's house and dropped it off. I squished it all into a ziplock since they had no room in their suitcase I was told (I prewarned v's mom more than once that they were coming!) So I am assuming they all made their way to Florida today!
> 
> Here they are:
> Simply Sweet Dress - 7 appliquees and 3 layers of ruffles (holy moly that was a lot of ruffles!) Super full, I altered the pattern so the pannels were 5 and 10 inches and the width of the skirt was 90 inches.
> Front


I am so glad you were able to figure it out. 



PrincessMickey said:


> Here is the project I was working on last night and today that was giving me the fits. Maryann did something like this awhile back and I always wanted to make something like it for DS. This is for Christmas so the one picture my "model" was a bear who would not sit very well and his ears kept getting in the way.
> The front  is a red ninja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back is embroidered on the hood so when he has his hood up he will look like a ninja from behind



Great job. My boys love Ninjago 



goteamwood said:


> I am right with you all feeling the crush of last minute projects. I did get two major projects done today, so my to-do list is dwindling. I finished my nephew's Denver Broncos bowling shirt (they live in Colorado and are huge Broncos fans, and what do you know I found this fabric in the remnant bin, my favorite place!)



Even thought it is Bronco stuff (die hard NE Fan ) those shirts came out great.



smile5sunshine said:


> Mostly selfishly posting. I'm supposed to be packing so we can head out (already had to delay once because I wasn't finished with those darn dresses. The applique took me WAY longer than I anticipated....can I just say that all you who own embroidery machines should hug them tight tonight and thank them for existing!)
> 
> First the Rapunzel inspired Simply Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the New Year's Eve dresses. These Grace Ruffle dresses were inspired by one of the dresses that appeared in one of the Main Street Boutiques auctions created by HeavenLeighBlessings Boutique.  I made it "my own" but feel that it has such a similar theme/set up that I wanted to give him/her credit (mine PALES in comparison). I do not sell and these dresses were created at cost for my friend's trip, so I truly hope I don't step on any toes for making them.
> 
> Front/back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine



Great job on the dresses. I love the mickey/minnie sitting on the bench. Is that handappliqued? It came out amazing.



ban26ana said:


> So there's nothing like a healthy dose of procrastination. We leave tomorrow, and I just finished my sewing projects yesterday.
> 
> I made 2 twirl skirts for Chef Mickey's.  Holy heck, these took forever.



Have a magical time!
Great job on the twirl skirt. And I love the autograph book.


----------



## PrincessMickey

smile5sunshine said:


> Mostly selfishly posting. I'm supposed to be packing so we can head out (already had to delay once because I wasn't finished with those darn dresses. The applique took me WAY longer than I anticipated....can I just say that all you who own embroidery machines should hug them tight tonight and thank them for existing!)
> 
> First the Rapunzel inspired Simply Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the New Year's Eve dresses. These Grace Ruffle dresses were inspired by one of the dresses that appeared in one of the Main Street Boutiques auctions created by HeavenLeighBlessings Boutique.  I made it "my own" but feel that it has such a similar theme/set up that I wanted to give him/her credit (mine PALES in comparison). I do not sell and these dresses were created at cost for my friend's trip, so I truly hope I don't step on any toes for making them.
> 
> Front/back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lighting a little better in this one and shows off the colors a little more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a great few days. I'll be on the road and unable to keep up for a few days. Hope you all don't sew up a storm while I'm gone!
> 
> Sunshine



Love the fireworks and castle! Can't beleive you did all that by hand. Everything looks great, love all the ruffles.



goteamwood said:


> Thanks! My brother is a super fan, so much so when I said we would be baking and decorating cookies for Santa on sunday he said he would have to fake a trip out to go christmas shopping and go find a local bar to watch the Bronco game. I have a feeling my brother might be jealous that my nephew gets such a cool shirt.
> 
> I made these naughty and nice shirts for them and I think I should have made them both say naughty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and for the record, this is what I got when I sat them down to take these photos, couldn't have art directed a more perfect "naughty" shot...



I can understand the superfan. I grew up going to the games so I am a diehard. I can, however, go without watching a game if need be as long as I don't miss too many games during the season.

I couldn't help but laugh at that last picture 



PurpleEars said:


> Congrats on your new job. I hope your first day went smoothly. I hope you will get some time off to spend with your family.



Thanks, my first day wasn't too bad except I am training on swing shift which is 2 to midnight. I haven't stayed up past midnight in a long time. But overall it was good and I think I will be happy there. I lucked out by having Sunday, Monday, Tuesday off for training so I will get Christmas Eve and Christmas off!!



ban26ana said:


> I made 2 twirl skirts for Chef Mickey's.  Holy heck, these took forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirts for HDDR.  I'm not thrilled with how long these are.  I had grand plans, but they just didn't turn out how I envisioned.  And I don't have enough time to change them, so this is how they stay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not sewing, but my pressed penny tubes and autograph books.



Great Job, I know patchwork skirts take a long time to make but they look always look so neat!! I love that autograph book, what a great idea! Have a great trip!



dianemom2 said:


> That's so cute!  I love the face on the back of the hoodie.



Thank you! Sorry to hear the trip was canceled, hopefully they can reschedule so the girls still have a chance to go.



miprender said:


> Great job. My boys love Ninjago



Thank you! DS loves Ninjago too so I hope he like it and will actually wear it.


----------



## dianemom2

miprender said:


> I am falling behind on my sewing. I still need to make 6 Easyfit pjs for dolls (4 for AG dolls & 2 for Duffy) but all my kids have been home sick since Wednesday with some nasty cold and tomorrow my friends and I are having our annual fudge party. I can't believe we have been doing this for 15years


Sorry your kids have been sick.  My older one had it last week.  I hope that you are able to get your sewing finished and that you have a great time at your fudge party.  It sounds like a delicious type of party!



PrincessMickey said:


> Thanks, my first day wasn't too bad except I am training on swing shift which is 2 to midnight. I haven't stayed up past midnight in a long time. But overall it was good and I think I will be happy there. I lucked out by having Sunday, Monday, Tuesday off for training so I will get Christmas Eve and Christmas off!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Sorry to hear the trip was canceled, hopefully they can reschedule so the girls still have a chance to go.



I'm glad that your first day went well and it is great that you get Christmas Eve and Christmas off.

My SIL has made no mention whatsoever about rescheduling the trip.  It was supposed to be my daughters' gift for their bat mitzvah which is coming up this spring.  

Since they didn't all go to Disney, my SIL announced the other night that they would just come and stay at my house this weekend because she is off of work.  I had to put my foot down and say no.  My husband's recovery from surgery has been very difficult and included 4 dr visits and a trip to the ER in the last week. I am exhausted.  Who just invites themselves to stay at somebody else's house? She is a great SIL and I love her a ton but this is just the wrong time! Thanks for letting me vent.  I can't do it on FB because she is my friend on there.


----------



## PurpleEars

ban26ana said:


> So there's nothing like a healthy dose of procrastination. We leave tomorrow, and I just finished my sewing projects yesterday.
> 
> I made 2 twirl skirts for Chef Mickey's.  Holy heck, these took forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirts for HDDR.  I'm not thrilled with how long these are.  I had grand plans, but they just didn't turn out how I envisioned.  And I don't have enough time to change them, so this is how they stay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not sewing, but my pressed penny tubes and autograph books.



The skirts look great. I guess I am in the minority here as I actually enjoy making patchwork twirls (only straight lines!) I cheat and use a ruffler foot though. I hope your family will have a great time!



miprender said:


> I am falling behind on my sewing. I still need to make 6 Easyfit pjs for dolls (4 for AG dolls & 2 for Duffy) but all my kids have been home sick since Wednesday with some nasty cold and tomorrow my friends and I are having our annual fudge party. I can't believe we have been doing this for 15years



I am sorry to hear that your kids have been sick. Hopefully they will recover in time for Christmas. Your fudge party sounds fun. It's wonderful that you and your friends kept it going for so long.



PrincessMickey said:


> Thanks, my first day wasn't too bad except I am training on swing shift which is 2 to midnight. I haven't stayed up past midnight in a long time. But overall it was good and I think I will be happy there. I lucked out by having Sunday, Monday, Tuesday off for training so I will get Christmas Eve and Christmas off!



Glad to hear that your first day went well and the job will be satisfying for you. I haven't stayed up past midnight in a long time either! (Even on New Years Eve, we just stay up and watch the ball drop and go to bed, which is really 10pm here!) It's nice that you manage to get Christmas Eve and Christmas off.



dianemom2 said:


> Since they didn't all go to Disney, my SIL announced the other night that they would just come and stay at my house this weekend because she is off of work.  I had to put my foot down and say no.  My husband's recovery from surgery has been very difficult and included 4 dr visits and a trip to the ER in the last week. I am exhausted.  Who just invites themselves to stay at somebody else's house? She is a great SIL and I love her a ton but this is just the wrong time! Thanks for letting me vent.  I can't do it on FB because she is my friend on there.



I am sorry to hear that your husband's recovery has been rought. I imagine you SIL didn't realize how stressful it has been for you lately. I hope she will understand and give your family some time and space to recover.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Will catch up soon.... but has anyone used the mermaid with the shell design from bows and clothes? If so, were there a lot of steps? How did it turn out?


----------



## pyrxtc

So, I have something to play with over Christmas break and into the new year......

My Aunt loaned me her embroidery machine that she hasn't used for at least 4 years. It is a  Brother PC8500. 

Just looked it over and went to try it out and realized that a few things are not there. There are no feet with it except a regular sewing foot and not quilting foot for sure. There is not even the plug so i can turn it on so i can't even check it out to see what is built in or on the card. No way to attach it to the computer or to put files on the card and only one card when she said she had two. But it does come with a 5x11 hoop.  I've never heard you ladies talk about that size, I don't think, but it's there. So, I guess I'll be waiting to try it out.

I'm sure my machine plug can work but without the right foot, It's not doing anything.


----------



## disneychic2

There was WTMTQ, but I did anyway! I'm still working on the Rapunzel dress for my DGD. Well, I haven't been able to do any sewing for several days due to family coming in. We aren't doing Christmas with any of the grandchildren until January 5th, so I have a little grace period. Hope everyone who celebrates it has a very Merry Christmas and to everyone have a blessed New Year! Thanks for letting me be a part of this awesome thread!!!



VBAndrea said:


> A quick hello!  Here are a couple of pics from dd's birthday sleepover.  For those who don't know we had a puppy themed party.
> And stupid me forgot to take pics of the shirts prior to handing them out!!!!!  It's been a hectic week week with Xmas plays and programs and dd's party.  But I do have this pic with the shirts modeled:



Love that cake and the shirts turned out really cute! You are so talented.

So sorry to hear about the hot water heater. It is so hard to be stretched for such a long time. Some day, hopefully soon, you'll be back on track with your RI house sold and a lot more breathing room. Most of us can relate. Hang in there!



dianemom2 said:


> You can definitely use PED Basic to download designs onto a card that would work in your sewing machine.  If your machine has had light use and still works great, this would save you a ton of money over upgrading to a newer machine.  Plus, I think your machine actually has more features than the PE770.  Here is a link to what you need to buy:
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/2171274?a...6607510&wl4=&wl5=pla&veh=sem#Item+Description
> 
> Like I said, I used my PED Basic for years with my old machine.  It works just great to download designs and transfer them to your machine.
> 
> Completely understand how you feel about living on a tight budget.  It is so hard.  We were doing ok but with DH being self employed, all the medical stuff has really taken a huge toll on our income over the last couple of months.  If he doesn't work there is no income.  He is still recovering from his surgery but I am praying he can start working again this week.
> 
> In other news, my SIL hurt her back on Friday.   She isn't sure how it happened but that means she has canceled their trip to Disney World.  She is already feeling much better but the dr told her that the long car ride might make her feel worse again.  My poor kids!  They have been through so much in the past couple of months but at least they had this trip to look forward to.  Now they don't have that either.



Thank you so much for the advise on the PED basic. I will definitely look into it after the holidays. I'm excited about the prospect of getting into embroidery in a bigger way.

Hope your DH is recovering nicely from his surgery and was able to get back to work this week. I'm so sorry about the cancelled trip. They cancelled pretty quickly, IMO. I hope they reschedule soon so your kids can begin to look forward to it again. What a huge disappointment for them!



dianemom2 said:


> So this is what I finished last week before DH's surgery.  I think that the dress turned out kind of big.  I will probably end up having to do some alterations on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one more thing that is halfway finished but I haven't had any time to sew in the last week.  I'm hoping to get into my sewing room tomorrow afternoon.  It has been too long!



Beautiful work! Truly beautiful!



PurpleEars said:


> I hope your parents are feeling better now. I am sure they appreciated your help while they were down with the flu.
> 
> Another option you may look into for getting designs onto your machine is the Amazing Box (which is what I use). It was the same price as the PED-Basic when I got it. I chose it over the PED-Basic because it supported multiple card formats (in case I decide to go with a different brand machine in the future). When I got mine, I had to specify which card I wanted to come with the box. That set up has worked pretty well for me as my 270D only takes the Brother cards.
> 
> The ruffle skirts look very pretty. I can't remember if I saw them before!
> 
> Your 12 days of Christmas idea sounds fab! Maybe I will have to try that next year.



My parents are doing quite well now, thanks. And thanks, too, for the Amazing Box option. I've never heard of it, but will for sure look into it before I decide what to buy. 



pyrxtc said:


> It's a McCall's pattern # 5431. I had to up-size it just a bit because it seems to run a  bit small in this skirt and I wanted it to fit me right. I was thinking the whole outfit for Christmas but I think I'll stick with just heels and not the boots. I think the skirt is too long for the boots, it cuts off my legs and makes them look shorter than they already are.



Love your skirt! You did a really nice job on it. You're becoming quite the seamstress! I like it with the boots, but heels would look nice too. I would wear whatever is most comfortable, but then, no one has ever acused me of being a fashion diva!



goteamwood said:


> We just wrapped up our twin christmas party, all the families LOVED the aprons I made, and the kids had a great time decorating christmas trees w/ frosting and candies.
> Now I am off to vacuum up about 27 lbs of colored sugar and chex mix from my carpet.



Too much cuteness!! Your little one looks adorable as always. What a great mom to give them a party they'll always remember. You'll definitely be known as the "cool" mom among their friends!



nannye said:


> I'm actually going to post something I made!
> Here they are:
> Simply Sweet Dress - 7 appliquees and 3 layers of ruffles (holy moly that was a lot of ruffles!) Super full, I altered the pattern so the pannels were 5 and 10 inches and the width of the skirt was 90 inches.
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V's minnie joy shirt to match with her christmas mickey and minnie patchwork twirl skirt that I forgot to take a picture of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last thing I did.
> V's sleeping beauty shirt to match with her princess twirl skirt that I forgot to get a picture of.



Wow! You've been one busy lady. Once you got the bugs worked out, you rocked it out!! Everything is darling. You did a great job. So glad you're enjoying your new machine!



PrincessMickey said:


> And the back is embroidered on the hood so when he has his hood up he will look like a ninja from behind



Oh, I love these! So cute! Very nice job!



tinkbell13 said:


> I so hear you about just sewing for people that will truly value the item. I have made so many things for my nieces over the past year and I just found out that they wore/used them once or twice and then my SIL threw them out!  I only found out because my youngest niece asked if I could remake one of the items for her.



This just blew me away! Even if you don't sew, you would have to know that a lot of work went into something like those gifts as well as a lot of love. I'm so sorry your SIL didn't value your gifts. Sounds like your little niece sure did, though!



smile5sunshine said:


> Mostly selfishly posting. I'm supposed to be packing so we can head out (already had to delay once because I wasn't finished with those darn dresses. The applique took me WAY longer than I anticipated....can I just say that all you who own embroidery machines should hug them tight tonight and thank them for existing!)
> 
> First the Rapunzel inspired Simply Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the New Year's Eve dresses. These Grace Ruffle dresses were inspired by one of the dresses that appeared in one of the Main Street Boutiques auctions created by HeavenLeighBlessings Boutique.  I made it "my own" but feel that it has such a similar theme/set up that I wanted to give him/her credit (mine PALES in comparison). I do not sell and these dresses were created at cost for my friend's trip, so I truly hope I don't step on any toes for making them.
> 
> Front/back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a great few days. I'll be on the road and unable to keep up for a few days. Hope you all don't sew up a storm while I'm gone!
> 
> Sunshine



Oh, I am in love with these dresses!! Great job!! Hope you had good travel weather.



dianemom2 said:


> My SIL has made no mention whatsoever about rescheduling the trip.  It was supposed to be my daughters' gift for their bat mitzvah which is coming up this spring.
> 
> Since they didn't all go to Disney, my SIL announced the other night that they would just come and stay at my house this weekend because she is off of work.  I had to put my foot down and say no.  My husband's recovery from surgery has been very difficult and included 4 dr visits and a trip to the ER in the last week. I am exhausted.  Who just invites themselves to stay at somebody else's house? She is a great SIL and I love her a ton but this is just the wrong time! Thanks for letting me vent.  I can't do it on FB because she is my friend on there.



 You've got to be kidding! Who does that when someone is recovering from surgery?? I'm glad you were able to let them know it wasn't a good time. After the last few weeks you've been through, feel free to vent away...you know you're safe to do that here.




pyrxtc said:


> So, I have something to play with over Christmas break and into the new year......
> 
> My Aunt loaned me her embroidery machine that she hasn't used for at least 4 years. It is a  Brother PC8500.
> 
> Just looked it over and went to try it out and realized that a few things are not there. There are no feet with it except a regular sewing foot and not quilting foot for sure. There is not even the plug so i can turn it on so i can't even check it out to see what is built in or on the card. No way to attach it to the computer or to put files on the card and only one card when she said she had two. But it does come with a 5x11 hoop.  I've never heard you ladies talk about that size, I don't think, but it's there. So, I guess I'll be waiting to try it out.
> 
> I'm sure my machine plug can work but without the right foot, It's not doing anything.



How disappointing! Hopefully you'll be able to find out what is missing and order the parts from Brother. I have the same machine, so if you want me to take pictures or give you any info from the manual, let me know. I'll be pretty scarce until after the holidays, but I'd be glad to help out if I can.

Also, I love the bibs you made!


----------



## PurpleEars

pyrxtc said:


> So, I have something to play with over Christmas break and into the new year......
> 
> My Aunt loaned me her embroidery machine that she hasn't used for at least 4 years. It is a  Brother PC8500.
> 
> Just looked it over and went to try it out and realized that a few things are not there. There are no feet with it except a regular sewing foot and not quilting foot for sure. There is not even the plug so i can turn it on so i can't even check it out to see what is built in or on the card. No way to attach it to the computer or to put files on the card and only one card when she said she had two. But it does come with a 5x11 hoop.  I've never heard you ladies talk about that size, I don't think, but it's there. So, I guess I'll be waiting to try it out.
> 
> I'm sure my machine plug can work but without the right foot, It's not doing anything.



I am pretty sure you can get the manual online to see what designs are on the machine. I hope you can find the right foot so you can use it.



disneychic2 said:


> There was WTMTQ, but I did anyway! I'm still working on the Rapunzel dress for my DGD. Well, I haven't been able to do any sewing for several days due to family coming in. We aren't doing Christmas with any of the grandchildren until January 5th, so I have a little grace period. Hope everyone who celebrates it has a very Merry Christmas and to everyone have a blessed New Year! Thanks for letting me be a part of this awesome thread!!!



I can't wait to see pictures of your Rapunzel dress. I am sure you are looking forward to spending time with your grandchildren. Merry Christmas to you as well. Thank you for being a part of our Disboutiquer community in the past year!


----------



## pyrxtc

PurpleEars said:


> I am pretty sure you can get the manual online to see what designs are on the machine. I hope you can find the right foot so you can use it.



I downloaded the manual but there are no design images in it.


----------



## goteamwood

I got the last of the sewing projects done today, one more fleece hoodie for my nephew and matching PJs for him and my boys. I think they will look so stinking adorable for Christmas. And since my sewing room is technically our guest room and my brother and nephew are bunking up in there, I am glad I am done. Spent the day baking cookies which we let the kids decorate, nothing like letting kids go nuts with sugar and sprinkles. 

Here are the PJs I made, which are a surprise so obviously not modeled.




 My poor little nephew has a unique spelling of his name so he never gets anything with his name on it. so I also got him a fleece blanket and put his name on that too. 

Hoping to just relax and enjoy the family tomorrow, but my brother informed me he hasn't wrapped anything, so I have a feeling that will be my day tomorrow.

Jen


----------



## Yoshiandi

Just amazing work ladies. I haven't been on in forever..came back from our trip and went full blast into my online coursework. Finally finished and passed the course!!  

So I finally started my embroidery again:










Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas filled with family, love, and pixie dust!


----------



## dianemom2

Yoshiandi said:


> So I finally started my embroidery again:


Awww, so cute!  That turned out great!



pyrxtc said:


> So, I have something to play with over Christmas break and into the new year......
> 
> My Aunt loaned me her embroidery machine that she hasn't used for at least 4 years. It is a  Brother PC8500.
> 
> Just looked it over and went to try it out and realized that a few things are not there. There are no feet with it except a regular sewing foot and not quilting foot for sure. There is not even the plug so i can turn it on so i can't even check it out to see what is built in or on the card. No way to attach it to the computer or to put files on the card and only one card when she said she had two. But it does come with a 5x11 hoop.  I've never heard you ladies talk about that size, I don't think, but it's there. So, I guess I'll be waiting to try it out.
> 
> I'm sure my machine plug can work but without the right foot, It's not doing anything.


I've never heard of a 5x11 hoop.  My old machine had a 6x10 hoop.  Your sewing machine cord should work.  I'm pretty sure that all the Brother machines have interchangeable cords.  Maybe your local sewing shop has the embroidery machine foot for not too much money.



disneychic2 said:


> Thank you so much for the advise on the PED basic. I will definitely look into it after the holidays. I'm excited about the prospect of getting into embroidery in a bigger way.
> 
> 
> 
> You've got to be kidding! Who does that when someone is recovering from surgery?? I'm glad you were able to let them know it wasn't a good time. After the last few weeks you've been through, feel free to vent away...you know you're safe to do that here.


Glad that I could help out with the PED Basic advice.  It works great to transfer designs from the internet to your machine.

My MIL and FIL came up from Florida to help me with my DH and kids because the last couple of weeks have been overwhelming.  So my SIL decided that since she couldn't stay with me, they'd stay at a hotel near my house.  They stayed there over the weekend.  I ended up still cooking and cleaning for 10 people instead of for 4.  Frankly, it was the last thing that I needed.  I ended up sending my in-laws home with my SIL today.  They'll only be gone for the day but at least I will have one day of quiet.  It was good for my husband though.  He is feeling much better and seeing his whole family really raised his spirits so I can't complain too much.



goteamwood said:


> Here are the PJs I made, which are a surprise so obviously not modeled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen


The pjs turned out great.  How nice that you were able to do a couple of things for your nephew with his name on it.  I hope that he loves them!

Enabler Alert

Just Peachy Applique is having a huge surprise sale.  If you buy $100 worth of designs, you get 90% off.  Her designs are usually $4 each, so that makes them 40 cents each.  When you check out, put in surprise90 as the code.  I think she is only having the sale today but it might be for tomorrow too.  I got a bunch of cute designs.  Here is a link:
http://justpeachyapplique.3dcartstores.com/


----------



## BabyRapunzel

goteamwood said:
			
		

> I got the last of the sewing projects done today, one more fleece hoodie for my nephew and matching PJs for him and my boys. I think they will look so stinking adorable for Christmas. And since my sewing room is technically our guest room and my brother and nephew are bunking up in there, I am glad I am done. Spent the day baking cookies which we let the kids decorate, nothing like letting kids go nuts with sugar and sprinkles.
> 
> Here are the PJs I made, which are a surprise so obviously not modeled.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/8301777845/
> My poor little nephew has a unique spelling of his name so he never gets anything with his name on it. so I also got him a fleece blanket and put his name on that too.
> 
> Hoping to just relax and enjoy the family tomorrow, but my brother informed me he hasn't wrapped anything, so I have a feeling that will be my day tomorrow.
> 
> Jen




Love these! I have run out of time for all the Christmas outfits I had in mind.



			
				Yoshiandi said:
			
		

> Just amazing work ladies. I haven't been on in forever..came back from our trip and went full blast into my online coursework. Finally finished and passed the course!!
> 
> So I finally started my embroidery again:
> 
> Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas filled with family, love, and pixie dust!



This its sooo cute!


Just wanted to pop on, I have a grace dress I finished for a gift and will post pictures soon. So glad I made it through the pattern.  

Just wanted to say I'm glad to be a part of such a wonderful group. Hope everyone has a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## pyrxtc

goteamwood said:


> I got the last of the sewing projects done today, one more fleece hoodie for my nephew and matching PJs for him and my boys. I think they will look so stinking adorable for Christmas. And since my sewing room is technically our guest room and my brother and nephew are bunking up in there, I am glad I am done. Spent the day baking cookies which we let the kids decorate, nothing like letting kids go nuts with sugar and sprinkles.
> Here are the PJs I made, which are a surprise so obviously not modeled.
> 
> 
> My poor little nephew has a unique spelling of his name so he never gets anything with his name on it. so I also got him a fleece blanket and put his name on that too.
> Jen



Have fun with your family and Merry Christmas ! The Pj's are adorable and I totally understand about the never having anything with his name on it. i have 3 that are like that. 



Yoshiandi said:


> Just amazing work ladies. I haven't been on in forever..came back from our trip and went full blast into my online coursework. Finally finished and passed the course!!
> So I finally started my embroidery again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas filled with family, love, and pixie dust!



The dress looks great !! Love how you used all the different fabric.



dianemom2 said:


> Awww, so cute!  That turned out great!
> I've never heard of a 5x11 hoop.  My old machine had a 6x10 hoop.  Your sewing machine cord should work.  I'm pretty sure that all the Brother machines have interchangeable cords.  Maybe your local sewing shop has the embroidery machine foot for not too much money.
> Glad that I could help out with the PED Basic advice.  It works great to transfer designs from the internet to your machine.
> My MIL and FIL came up from Florida to help me with my DH and kids because the last couple of weeks have been overwhelming.  So my SIL decided that since she couldn't stay with me, they'd stay at a hotel near my house.  They stayed there over the weekend.  I ended up still cooking and cleaning for 10 people instead of for 4.  Frankly, it was the last thing that I needed.  I ended up sending my in-laws home with my SIL today.  They'll only be gone for the day but at least I will have one day of quiet.  It was good for my husband though.  He is feeling much better and seeing his whole family really raised his spirits so I can't complain too much.
> 
> Enabler Alert
> 
> Just Peachy Applique is having a huge surprise sale.  If you buy $100 worth of designs, you get 90% off.  Her designs are usually $4 each, so that makes them 40 cents each.  When you check out, put in surprise90 as the code.  I think she is only having the sale today but it might be for tomorrow too.  I got a bunch of cute designs.  Here is a link:
> http://justpeachyapplique.3dcartstores.com/



The receipt says 5x11 but the manual says large. My machine cord worked and Iw as able to see the fancy sewing designs but I cannot see the embroidery stuff cuz I just realized that I don't have the embroidery arm. I guess that stuff will have to wait a bit. I did find the feet, I am just an idiot sometimes. I also don't have a card that works. It says that the card that is with it cannot be used with this machine. I hope she can find all the stuff that goes with it cuz now I am really eager to try it and it might be one of the first purchases when we move and get a house so i can have my own.

I have to say that I fell for the enabling and bought a bunch of designs for when I can get the machine working or get my own. I now have 25 designs and almost all of them are Disney... haha !

Sorry your SIL decided to come anyways but at least it cheered your DH up. I hope he is feeling even better tomorrow and you all have a wonderful Christmas !


Edited to add -- *I am going to have a new niece this Spring !!!* My sister opened thier envelope early that had the gender inside and she is having a girl !! Another little girl to sew for !! Yay !! I can't celebrate on Facebook cuz she hasn't told everyone yet but nobody will tell on here !!


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

Merry Christmas to all 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## PurpleEars

goteamwood said:


> I got the last of the sewing projects done today, one more fleece hoodie for my nephew and matching PJs for him and my boys. I think they will look so stinking adorable for Christmas. And since my sewing room is technically our guest room and my brother and nephew are bunking up in there, I am glad I am done. Spent the day baking cookies which we let the kids decorate, nothing like letting kids go nuts with sugar and sprinkles.
> 
> Here are the PJs I made, which are a surprise so obviously not modeled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My poor little nephew has a unique spelling of his name so he never gets anything with his name on it. so I also got him a fleece blanket and put his name on that too.
> 
> Hoping to just relax and enjoy the family tomorrow, but my brother informed me he hasn't wrapped anything, so I have a feeling that will be my day tomorrow.
> 
> Jen



I am glad that you got your projects done in time. The PJ's look great. I have a normal spelling for my name and I have a hard time finding things with my name on it! I am sure it is even worse for kids with unique spelling of their names. I hope you will have a great time with your family.



Yoshiandi said:


> Just amazing work ladies. I haven't been on in forever..came back from our trip and went full blast into my online coursework. Finally finished and passed the course!!
> 
> So I finally started my embroidery again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas filled with family, love, and pixie dust!



The dress looks beautiful!



dianemom2 said:


> My MIL and FIL came up from Florida to help me with my DH and kids because the last couple of weeks have been overwhelming.  So my SIL decided that since she couldn't stay with me, they'd stay at a hotel near my house.  They stayed there over the weekend.  I ended up still cooking and cleaning for 10 people instead of for 4.  Frankly, it was the last thing that I needed.  I ended up sending my in-laws home with my SIL today.  They'll only be gone for the day but at least I will have one day of quiet.  It was good for my husband though.  He is feeling much better and seeing his whole family really raised his spirits so I can't complain too much.



I am sorry that you got stuck with the extra work of the visitors. I am glad to hear that their visit had a positive impact on your husband. I hope he will continue to recover so he will be back to his old self soon.



pyrxtc said:


> Edited to add -- *I am going to have a new niece this Spring !!!* My sister opened thier envelope early that had the gender inside and she is having a girl !! Another little girl to sew for !! Yay !! I can't celebrate on Facebook cuz she hasn't told everyone yet but nobody will tell on here !!



Congratulations! I guess you will have someone else to sew for if you decide to do so!


I hope everyone will have a great day with your families. My pies are baking in the oven right now, and the bread is rising. My casserole carrier will get used later today when I take the baked goodies to my in-law's. It will be a great day I am sure! Merry Christmas to those who celebrate Christmas. If you don't celebrate Christmas, I hope you will have a nice and relaxing day.


----------



## goteamwood

Yoshiandi said:


> So I finally started my embroidery again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas filled with family, love, and pixie dust!



Looks so cute!



dianemom2 said:


> My MIL and FIL came up from Florida to help me with my DH and kids because the last couple of weeks have been overwhelming.  So my SIL decided that since she couldn't stay with me, they'd stay at a hotel near my house.  They stayed there over the weekend.  I ended up still cooking and cleaning for 10 people instead of for 4.  Frankly, it was the last thing that I needed.  I ended up sending my in-laws home with my SIL today.  They'll only be gone for the day but at least I will have one day of quiet.  It was good for my husband though.  He is feeling much better and seeing his whole family really raised his spirits so I can't complain too much.
> 
> 
> The pjs turned out great.  How nice that you were able to do a couple of things for your nephew with his name on it.  I hope that he loves them!
> 
> Enabler Alert
> 
> Just Peachy Applique is having a huge surprise sale.  If you buy $100 worth of designs, you get 90% off.  Her designs are usually $4 each, so that makes them 40 cents each.  When you check out, put in surprise90 as the code.  I think she is only having the sale today but it might be for tomorrow too.  I got a bunch of cute designs.  Here is a link:
> http://justpeachyapplique.3dcartstores.com/



Thanks for the link, I did load up on more designs I probably don't need. But hey, $10! My nephew LOVED the PJs, all 3 boys did. And he was so excited that they had his name on them.
Sorry your in laws created so much extra stress. Families are fun aren't they? My mom wanted me to have a video stream of all the kids opening their Christmas presents this a.m. since they are her grandkids and she didn't come visit. So in addition to all the chaos of 2 total non-readers and one knows-his-letters kindergartener trying to open just about anything since they had no idea what was what, I was supposed to be live streaming our Christmas morning on the internet. Um, yeah.



pyrxtc said:


> Have fun with your family and Merry Christmas ! The Pj's are adorable and I totally understand about the never having anything with his name on it. i have 3 that are like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to add -- *I am going to have a new niece this Spring !!!* My sister opened thier envelope early that had the gender inside and she is having a girl !! Another little girl to sew for !! Yay !! I can't celebrate on Facebook cuz she hasn't told everyone yet but nobody will tell on here !!



Congrats on the new niece, how exciting for you to have a little girl to sew for! I do love the stuff I have made my boys but there are WAY more options for girls.



PurpleEars said:


> I am glad that you got your projects done in time. The PJ's look great. I have a normal spelling for my name and I have a hard time finding things with my name on it! I am sure it is even worse for kids with unique spelling of their names. I hope you will have a great time with your family.



Thanks, we had a lovely day and I hope you did too.

Here are my boys and my nephew this morning. They loved their PJs, and I am glad I put their names on them. My nephew was thrilled to have something with his name on it, and the funniest moment of the morning was when he was supposed to be handing out gifts and looked at one of my sons and said, "Which one are you, let me see your shirt!" so I guess that helped.  

All three of the PJs are a little big, they all have them rolled up about 2 inches, and one the elastic is way too loose and he has been hitching up his pants all day. But no one would change out of them today, so I was thrilled they were so happy with them. My nephew also loved the Hulk hoodie and his Broncos shirt, which he said he wants to wear when he gets dressed in clothes again. 





Hope everyone had a great day and all those embroidery machines under the trees start getting some use soon. Can't wait to see what you all come up with.


----------



## bear_mom

Long time lurker, occasional poster with a question:

I am planning an upcoming trip and while at JoAnns looking for a picture frame went to the character fabric and found some neat new Mickey fabric. I picked up 1 1/4 yards of each (three different patterns), but they don't coordinate. 

My dds are now 10 and 13, and I can make my younger dd a twirl skirt from Carla C, my older dd is kind of "over them". Any suggestions of what I can make for her? She is on the smaller size - wears a size 12-14. 

Thanks!


----------



## goteamwood

bear_mom said:
			
		

> Long time lurker, occasional poster with a question:
> 
> I am planning an upcoming trip and while at JoAnns looking for a picture frame went to the character fabric and found some neat new Mickey fabric. I picked up 1 1/4 yards of each (three different patterns), but they don't coordinate.
> 
> My dds are now 10 and 13, and I can make my younger dd a twirl skirt from Carla C, my older dd is kind of "over them". Any suggestions of what I can make for her? She is on the smaller size - wears a size 12-14.
> 
> Thanks!



I haven't made this but I've seen it posted here before for tween age girls. Its a ruffled halter top which I thought was cute for the older kids. 
http://oliverands.com/blog/2010/06/ruffled-halter-free-downloadable-pattern.html


----------



## dianemom2

goteamwood said:


> !
> Thanks for the link, I did load up on more designs I probably don't need. But hey, $10!
> 
> My mom wanted me to have a video stream of all the kids opening their Christmas presents this a.m. since they are her grandkids and she didn't come visit. So in addition to all the chaos of 2 total non-readers and one knows-his-letters kindergartener trying to open just about anything since they had no idea what was what, I was supposed to be live streaming our Christmas morning on the internet. Um, yeah.
> 
> 
> Here are my boys and my nephew this morning. They loved their PJs, and I am glad I put their names on them. My nephew also loved the Hulk hoodie and his Broncos shirt, which he said he wants to wear when he gets dressed in clothes again.


Glad you were able to get some good designs.  She had some cute things that I haven't seen other places.  At 90% off, it was definitely worth it.  I hope that the live streaming didn't make things too complicated for your family.  The picture of the boys in the pjs is just adorable.  It is so nice that they all loved the pjs and that your nephew loved the other things that you sewed for him.



bear_mom said:


> Long time lurker, occasional poster with a question:
> 
> I am planning an upcoming trip and while at JoAnns looking for a picture frame went to the character fabric and found some neat new Mickey fabric. I picked up 1 1/4 yards of each (three different patterns), but they don't coordinate.
> 
> My dds are now 10 and 13, and I can make my younger dd a twirl skirt from Carla C, my older dd is kind of "over them". Any suggestions of what I can make for her? She is on the smaller size - wears a size 12-14.
> 
> Thanks!


My girls who are 12 and 13 will wear Mickey head tie dye shirts and they will sleep in Disney pajama pants but they won't wear any skirts or dresses to the parks.  They do LOVE tote bags or messenger bags made with Disney fabric.  They will also wear appliqued t-shirts that I made for them but only at Disney.  Otherwise the  t-shirts sit in their drawers.  That age is hard because they are so picky about their clothes and they want to look just like all their peers.



PurpleEars said:


> I have a normal spelling for my name and I have a hard time finding things with my name on it! I am sure it is even worse for kids with unique spelling of their names. I hope you will have a great time with your family.
> 
> I hope everyone will have a great day with your families. My pies are baking in the oven right now, and the bread is rising. My casserole carrier will get used later today when I take the baked goodies to my in-law's. It will be a great day I am sure! Merry Christmas to those who celebrate Christmas. If you don't celebrate Christmas, I hope you will have a nice and relaxing day.


Your name is quite unusual.  My younger dd also has the same problem.  We can never find anything for her with her name already on it.  We either have to order it or I have to embroider it.  She is lucky because I have been able to add her name to things for years.  I've even been able to embroider her school backpacks in the past.

I'm glad that you were able to use your beautiful casserole carrier again.  It is a smart way to carry your pies from place to place.  I hope you had a wonderful holiday.  Did you husband like his presents?


----------



## PrincessMickey

Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas!! My house is very full right now which is nice but at the same time I can't wait to get my quiet house back. My parents are here and my brother, his wife, and his two kids and step daughter are also here plus my kids. Yesterday we all went to my brothers for the day. My step neice has never seen A Christmas Story before so we made sure to watch that after dinner. My brother made mention that if a certain person (me) would make him a bunny outfit like in the movie he would wear it for Halloween so apparently that will be my challenge for the year. He is 6'8" so it will definately be a challenge. I hope everyone has a great week, I won't be on much over the next few days with everyone still in town and working a full week.


----------



## PrincessMickey

Here is the hoodie I made for my 14 year old nephew. He loves it and wore it all day yesterday and again today. You can also see my DS wearing his Ninjago hoodie I embroidered. He loves it too and wants to wear it all the time so I am happy


----------



## goteamwood

PrincessMickey said:


> Here is the hoodie I made for my 14 year old nephew. He loves it and wore it all day yesterday and again today. You can also see my DS wearing his Ninjago hoodie I embroidered. He loves it too and wants to wear it all the time so I am happy



Glad he liked the Hoodie. Mine went over really well too. I convinced my two and my nephew to all wear their Incredible Hulk Hoodies Ice skating today. They looked very cute together. My little guys LOVE looking like their big cousin. 





And yes, this is about the best I was able to get all 3 looking in one direction.


----------



## dianemom2

PrincessMickey said:


> Here is the hoodie I made for my 14 year old nephew. He loves it and wore it all day yesterday and again today. You can also see my DS wearing his Ninjago hoodie I embroidered. He loves it too and wants to wear it all the time so I am happy


So glad that they love the hoodies!



goteamwood said:


> Glad he liked the Hoodie. Mine went over really well too. I convinced my two and my nephew to all wear their Incredible Hulk Hoodies Ice skating today. They looked very cute together. My little guys LOVE looking like their big cousin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, this is about the best I was able to get all 3 looking in one direction.



Adorable!

Sale at Justpeachy is extended

I read that the sale will continue through tomorrow so if you missed the 90% off sale, it isn't too late.  Just use the code surprise90 at check out.  You do have purchase at least $100 worth of designs but still at 90% off, that's only $10.


----------



## PurpleEars

goteamwood said:


> Sorry your in laws created so much extra stress. Families are fun aren't they? My mom wanted me to have a video stream of all the kids opening their Christmas presents this a.m. since they are her grandkids and she didn't come visit. So in addition to all the chaos of 2 total non-readers and one knows-his-letters kindergartener trying to open just about anything since they had no idea what was what, I was supposed to be live streaming our Christmas morning on the internet. Um, yeah.
> 
> Thanks, we had a lovely day and I hope you did too.
> 
> Here are my boys and my nephew this morning. They loved their PJs, and I am glad I put their names on them. My nephew was thrilled to have something with his name on it, and the funniest moment of the morning was when he was supposed to be handing out gifts and looked at one of my sons and said, "Which one are you, let me see your shirt!" so I guess that helped.
> 
> All three of the PJs are a little big, they all have them rolled up about 2 inches, and one the elastic is way too loose and he has been hitching up his pants all day. But no one would change out of them today, so I was thrilled they were so happy with them. My nephew also loved the Hulk hoodie and his Broncos shirt, which he said he wants to wear when he gets dressed in clothes again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone had a great day and all those embroidery machines under the trees start getting some use soon. Can't wait to see what you all come up with.



I am glad that you had a great day even though it was chaotic trying to stream the video. I am glad the boys liked their PJ's and the other clothes you made for them.



bear_mom said:


> Long time lurker, occasional poster with a question:
> 
> I am planning an upcoming trip and while at JoAnns looking for a picture frame went to the character fabric and found some neat new Mickey fabric. I picked up 1 1/4 yards of each (three different patterns), but they don't coordinate.
> 
> My dds are now 10 and 13, and I can make my younger dd a twirl skirt from Carla C, my older dd is kind of "over them". Any suggestions of what I can make for her? She is on the smaller size - wears a size 12-14.
> 
> Thanks!



Welcome! I would suggest embroidered T-shirt (seems to me that "Peace, Love, and Mickey Mouse" design is popular with teens). I don't know if an A-line skirt with perhaps just character fabric trim will be acceptable from her perspective.



dianemom2 said:


> Your name is quite unusual.  My younger dd also has the same problem.  We can never find anything for her with her name already on it.  We either have to order it or I have to embroider it.  She is lucky because I have been able to add her name to things for years.  I've even been able to embroider her school backpacks in the past.
> 
> I'm glad that you were able to use your beautiful casserole carrier again.  It is a smart way to carry your pies from place to place.  I hope you had a wonderful holiday.  Did you husband like his presents?



Your daugther is lucky that she had customized items. I am sure that she appreciated the trouble you went through to get those for her. Speaking of the casserole carrier, my brother-in-law's wife saw that carrier and she wanted one. Her birthday is coming up so I will make one for her. She doesn't really cook or bake so I don't know how much she will use it, but it makes an easy gift from my perspective! Yes my DH loved the present I got him (Lego). He is actually building the set right now.



PrincessMickey said:


> Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas!! My house is very full right now which is nice but at the same time I can't wait to get my quiet house back. My parents are here and my brother, his wife, and his two kids and step daughter are also here plus my kids. Yesterday we all went to my brothers for the day. My step neice has never seen A Christmas Story before so we made sure to watch that after dinner. My brother made mention that if a certain person (me) would make him a bunny outfit like in the movie he would wear it for Halloween so apparently that will be my challenge for the year. He is 6'8" so it will definately be a challenge. I hope everyone has a great week, I won't be on much over the next few days with everyone still in town and working a full week.
> 
> Here is the hoodie I made for my 14 year old nephew. He loves it and wore it all day yesterday and again today. You can also see my DS wearing his Ninjago hoodie I embroidered. He loves it too and wants to wear it all the time so I am happy



I am glad the hoodies went over well! It sounds like you had a busy time but I hope you will get a chance to relax this weekend. 



goteamwood said:


> Glad he liked the Hoodie. Mine went over really well too. I convinced my two and my nephew to all wear their Incredible Hulk Hoodies Ice skating today. They looked very cute together. My little guys LOVE looking like their big cousin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, this is about the best I was able to get all 3 looking in one direction.



What a cute picture of them with matching hoodies! I am glad that they liked the clothes so much. I hope skating was fun!


We had a lovely time with family yesterday. We were over at my in-law's and we watched Brave together. We all enjoyed the movie. I got lots of wonderful gifts, including some Disney fabric. We went shopping today as the stores here have Boxing Day sales. It's our version of Black Friday. The mall was busy but it was manageable. Some stores had quite a line though. We got good deals at Williams-Sonoma (my favourite store), the Lego Store (DH's favourite store), and a couple of other places. Maybe I will go to Fabricland tomorrow to see if they have any sales, though I really shouldn't be buying more fabric!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Enabler Alert:

Lots of new Disney prints at JoAnne Fabrics!


----------



## pyrxtc

SallyfromDE said:


> Enabler Alert:
> 
> Lots of new Disney prints at JoAnne Fabrics!



I went in tonight t check them out since I was in the area. I got a whole 10 minutes in the store before they kicked me out so they could close due to weather but I got to look at them.

I was kind of disappointed because although the prints on cotton were really cute, they also had a white background and were thinner than ever. Completely see through, even the printed parts were see through. Wasn't very good quality stuff. The flannel was slightly better though.


----------



## scrap_heaven

Just starting to plan our 2013 trip to Disney, in October or November.  We are trying to decide when free dining will be.  

But most important is what are we going to wear!!

I also thought I would show off the kids Incredible Halloween costumes, because we are in Canada it can be really really cold for Halloween so I made their costumes out of fleece.  I had a pattern sort of that I followed, but really I ended up altering it so much to make it a snugger jumpsuit looking outfit that it is a 1 of a kind, well 2 of a kind I guess.

They both love their costumes, and felt really great in them. Our 2 year old kept saying "I inKEDible, I Dash"






Violet





Dash


----------



## pyrxtc

scrap_heaven said:


> Just starting to plan our 2013 trip to Disney, in October or November.  We are trying to decide when free dining will be.
> 
> But most important is what are we going to wear!!
> 
> I also thought I would show off the kids Incredible Halloween costumes, because we are in Canada it can be really really cold for Halloween so I made their costumes out of fleece.  I had a pattern sort of that I followed, but really I ended up altering it so much to make it a snugger jumpsuit looking outfit that it is a 1 of a kind, well 2 of a kind I guess.
> 
> They both love their costumes, and felt really great in them. Our 2 year old kept saying "I inKEDible, I Dash"



YAY for the trip !! I love the costumes and making them out of fleece was great thinking. We have cold Halloweens too but we make sure the costume is big enough to fit a snow suit under it... haha. If you go to WDW in October, make sure you bringer lighter weight costumes. it can get really hot still then.


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

scrap_heaven said:
			
		

> Just starting to plan our 2013 trip to Disney, in October or November.  We are trying to decide when free dining will be.
> 
> But most important is what are we going to wear!!
> 
> I also thought I would show off the kids Incredible Halloween costumes, because we are in Canada it can be really really cold for Halloween so I made their costumes out of fleece.  I had a pattern sort of that I followed, but really I ended up altering it so much to make it a snugger jumpsuit looking outfit that it is a 1 of a kind, well 2 of a kind I guess.
> 
> They both love their costumes, and felt really great in them. Our 2 year old kept saying "I inKEDible, I Dash"
> 
> Violet
> 
> Dash



I love these costumes!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## dianemom2

PurpleEars said:


> Speaking of the casserole carrier, my brother-in-law's wife saw that carrier and she wanted one. Her birthday is coming up so I will make one for her. She doesn't really cook or bake so I don't know how much she will use it, but it makes an easy gift from my perspective! Yes my DH loved the present I got him (Lego). He is actually building the set right now.
> 
> Maybe I will go to Fabricland tomorrow to see if they have any sales, though I really shouldn't be buying more fabric!


It sounds like you had a lovely holiday.  It is nice that your SIL admired the casserole carrier and wanted one for herself.  Even people that don't cook much have to bring stuff when they go to a potluck type party.

Did you go to Fabricland?



SallyfromDE said:


> Enabler Alert:
> 
> Lots of new Disney prints at JoAnne Fabrics!


ACCCKKKKK!  Don't tell me that!  I am trying to sew from my stash!



pyrxtc said:


> I was kind of disappointed because although the prints on cotton were really cute, they also had a white background and were thinner than ever. Completely see through, even the printed parts were see through. Wasn't very good quality stuff. The flannel was slightly better though.


Sounds like it would be better fabric for ruffles and so forth instead of the basis for the garment.  That's probably better anyhow since the Disney stuff is pricier too.  



scrap_heaven said:


> I also thought I would show off the kids Incredible Halloween costumes,


What great costumes!  You did an awesome job on them.  They must have been a huge hit at all the houses where they trick or treated.


----------



## Gorechick

Any DISboutiquers in Southwest Michigan? I need a sewing tutor!


----------



## ColonelHathi

Gorechick said:
			
		

> Any DISboutiquers in Southwest Michigan? I need a sewing tutor!



I grew up in SW MI and learned my skills form my Mom. If you live near a Fields they probably have a bulletin board with cards or classes? Not sure where you live in SW MI, but my mom lives South of GR... She's basically retired but loves to help others with sewing. She also owns a very fancy Babylock for embroidery.


----------



## Gorechick

I'm in Kalamazoo. I have a brand new Brother machine that I haven't figured out how to use.


----------



## ColonelHathi

Gorechick said:
			
		

> I'm in Kalamazoo. I have a brand new Brother machine that I haven't figured out how to use.



DM is in Byron Center, 'bout an hour away, but I can check with her? If nothing else she may know of someone possibly? I just bought a new Singer machine this summer, and although I grew up with a seamstress, only started sewing last winter - so I feel your pain. The machine manual has been my best friend, and I only call DM in a pinch.


----------



## strega7

I just dropped by to say hello to everyone, and to show my latest learning experiment.  I hope everyone is having a terrific holiday season.  DH got me a serger for christmas, so I am looking forward to pulling that beast out and trying to figure it out.  I am a bit intimidated by it, but found a class on craftsy which is giving me enough confidence that I think I will try it tomorrow.  I love all the new stuff that has been posted lately, sorry I have been non existent on posting coments, most the time I am surfing the disboards from my cell, and I hate typing on the little keyboard.  Here is the only thing I have been able to accomplish lately, and it defintately has its flaws, but it is still wearable.  I finally learned how to put bottonholes in, and thank you to whoever recommended Carla C's tutorial, it helped a lot.  Thanks to the tutorial, you tube, and my manual, it turned out to be super simple, I even learned how to sew the buttons on with the machine, you will be seeing more button holes in the future on my stuff.  As far as the rest of it, the shirt was from a pattern, and when it came together, it was ENORMOUS, I could have fit two of me in it.  I need to learn how to better adjust patterns so it fits my measurements.  I tried to take it up a bit, but it is still big, but that is ok, makes for comfy jammies.  The shorts were a snap, they were Carla C's easy fits, and I love making those, they come together so quick and easy.  Anyway, this is how they came out...

Crazy big top...





Jammie shorts






I hope you all have a happy safe new year!

Marci


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

strega7 said:
			
		

> I just dropped by to say hello to everyone, and to show my latest learning experiment.  I hope everyone is having a terrific holiday season.  DH got me a serger for christmas, so I am looking forward to pulling that beast out and trying to figure it out.  I am a bit intimidated by it, but found a class on craftsy which is giving me enough confidence that I think I will try it tomorrow.  I love all the new stuff that has been posted lately, sorry I have been non existent on posting coments, most the time I am surfing the disboards from my cell, and I hate typing on the little keyboard.  Here is the only thing I have been able to accomplish lately, and it defintately has its flaws, but it is still wearable.  I finally learned how to put bottonholes in, and thank you to whoever recommended Carla C's tutorial, it helped a lot.  Thanks to the tutorial, you tube, and my manual, it turned out to be super simple, I even learned how to sew the buttons on with the machine, you will be seeing more button holes in the future on my stuff.  As far as the rest of it, the shirt was from a pattern, and when it came together, it was ENORMOUS, I could have fit two of me in it.  I need to learn how to better adjust patterns so it fits my measurements.  I tried to take it up a bit, but it is still big, but that is ok, makes for comfy jammies.  The shorts were a snap, they were Carla C's easy fits, and I love making those, they come together so quick and easy.  Anyway, this is how they came out...
> 
> Crazy big top...
> 
> Jammie shorts
> 
> I hope you all have a happy safe new year!
> 
> Marci



Cute PJs!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## PurpleEars

scrap_heaven said:


> Just starting to plan our 2013 trip to Disney, in October or November.  We are trying to decide when free dining will be.
> 
> But most important is what are we going to wear!!
> 
> I also thought I would show off the kids Incredible Halloween costumes, because we are in Canada it can be really really cold for Halloween so I made their costumes out of fleece.  I had a pattern sort of that I followed, but really I ended up altering it so much to make it a snugger jumpsuit looking outfit that it is a 1 of a kind, well 2 of a kind I guess.
> 
> They both love their costumes, and felt really great in them. Our 2 year old kept saying "I inKEDible, I Dash"



How exciting that you will be planning a trip! I can't wait to see what you will make for this trip. The Halloween costumes are fantastic. I can totally understand the need for warm costumes here! I guess you may need to make a set of costumes for your family if decide to go to the Halloween party.



dianemom2 said:


> It sounds like you had a lovely holiday.  It is nice that your SIL admired the casserole carrier and wanted one for herself.  Even people that don't cook much have to bring stuff when they go to a potluck type party.
> 
> Did you go to Fabricland?



Yes we had a great holiday. It's true that she may use it for potlucks. I know she is also trying to learn to cook - her parents worked long hours so she never had the opportunity to learn to cook or sew (she doesn't know how to sew on a button). She was the reason why we had the Christmas cookie baking party a few weeks ago, as she wanted to learn how to bake cookies. Maybe she will turn out to be a great cook and use the casserole carrier for different things.

Yes I went to Fabricland, though they don't have any good sales. I actually left without buying anything.



strega7 said:


> I just dropped by to say hello to everyone, and to show my latest learning experiment.  I hope everyone is having a terrific holiday season.  DH got me a serger for christmas, so I am looking forward to pulling that beast out and trying to figure it out.  I am a bit intimidated by it, but found a class on craftsy which is giving me enough confidence that I think I will try it tomorrow.  I love all the new stuff that has been posted lately, sorry I have been non existent on posting coments, most the time I am surfing the disboards from my cell, and I hate typing on the little keyboard.  Here is the only thing I have been able to accomplish lately, and it defintately has its flaws, but it is still wearable.  I finally learned how to put bottonholes in, and thank you to whoever recommended Carla C's tutorial, it helped a lot.  Thanks to the tutorial, you tube, and my manual, it turned out to be super simple, I even learned how to sew the buttons on with the machine, you will be seeing more button holes in the future on my stuff.  As far as the rest of it, the shirt was from a pattern, and when it came together, it was ENORMOUS, I could have fit two of me in it.  I need to learn how to better adjust patterns so it fits my measurements.  I tried to take it up a bit, but it is still big, but that is ok, makes for comfy jammies.  The shorts were a snap, they were Carla C's easy fits, and I love making those, they come together so quick and easy.  Anyway, this is how they came out...
> 
> Crazy big top...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jammie shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a happy safe new year!
> 
> Marci



I am glad that you tried the buttonholes! It's too bad that the top was too large. I found the sizing on the commerical patterns funny anyway. I stopped using the size suggested on the envelope and just go straight to the actual garment finished sizes printed on the pattern. Sometimes I need a size bigger and sometimes I need a size smaller than what the envelope says. The PJ set looks great by the way.

I hope you will get a chance to play with your serger soon. I really like my serger. I never took any classes on sergers, I actually just read the manual once and started playing with it.


----------



## love to stitch

strega7 said:


> I just dropped by to say hello to everyone, and to show my latest learning experiment.  I hope everyone is having a terrific holiday season.  DH got me a serger for christmas, so I am looking forward to pulling that beast out and trying to figure it out.  I am a bit intimidated by it, but found a class on craftsy which is giving me enough confidence that I think I will try it tomorrow.  I love all the new stuff that has been posted lately, sorry I have been non existent on posting coments, most the time I am surfing the disboards from my cell, and I hate typing on the little keyboard.  Here is the only thing I have been able to accomplish lately, and it defintately has its flaws, but it is still wearable.  I finally learned how to put bottonholes in, and thank you to whoever recommended Carla C's tutorial, it helped a lot.  Thanks to the tutorial, you tube, and my manual, it turned out to be super simple, I even learned how to sew the buttons on with the machine, you will be seeing more button holes in the future on my stuff.  As far as the rest of it, the shirt was from a pattern, and when it came together, it was ENORMOUS, I could have fit two of me in it.  I need to learn how to better adjust patterns so it fits my measurements.  I tried to take it up a bit, but it is still big, but that is ok, makes for comfy jammies.  The shorts were a snap, they were Carla C's easy fits, and I love making those, they come together so quick and easy.  Anyway, this is how they came out...
> 
> Crazy big top...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jammie shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a happy safe new year!
> 
> Marci



Those are cute pajamas.

I hope it's ok to post this here, it's not sewn but I did make it. I crocheted this afghan for my son-in-law for Christmas.


----------



## nannye

scrap_heaven said:


> Just starting to plan our 2013 trip to Disney, in October or November.  We are trying to decide when free dining will be.
> 
> But most important is what are we going to wear!!
> 
> I also thought I would show off the kids Incredible Halloween costumes, because we are in Canada it can be really really cold for Halloween so I made their costumes out of fleece.  I had a pattern sort of that I followed, but really I ended up altering it so much to make it a snugger jumpsuit looking outfit that it is a 1 of a kind, well 2 of a kind I guess.
> 
> They both love their costumes, and felt really great in them. Our 2 year old kept saying "I inKEDible, I Dash"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Violet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dash



Love the ostumes! I'm also in ont. kw whereabouts are you?


----------



## nannye

PurpleEars said:


> How exciting that you will be planning a trip! I can't wait to see what you will make for this trip. The Halloween costumes are fantastic. I can totally understand the need for warm costumes here! I guess you may need to make a set of costumes for your family if decide to go to the Halloween party.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we had a great holiday. It's true that she may use it for potlucks. I know she is also trying to learn to cook - her parents worked long hours so she never had the opportunity to learn to cook or sew (she doesn't know how to sew on a button). She was the reason why we had the Christmas cookie baking party a few weeks ago, as she wanted to learn how to bake cookies. Maybe she will turn out to be a great cook and use the casserole carrier for different things.
> 
> Yes I went to Fabricland, though they don't have any good sales. I actually left without buying anything.
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad that you tried the buttonholes! It's too bad that the top was too large. I found the sizing on the commerical patterns funny anyway. I stopped using the size suggested on the envelope and just go straight to the actual garment finished sizes printed on the pattern. Sometimes I need a size bigger and sometimes I need a size smaller than what the envelope says. The PJ set looks great by the way.
> 
> I hope you will get a chance to play with your serger soon. I really like my serger. I never took any classes on sergers, I actually just read the manual once and started playing with it.



Purple ears! You left without buying  anything! No good sales? Are our stores diff maybe? I ended up with $165 in material. Everything was 50 percent off!


----------



## nannye

dianemom2 said:


> I don't have anybody specific that I've used but I'd look on Etsy.  You can probably find somebody on there that can make you custom made tags.  They can probably design something with Suzy, Perla or even both of them.  What a cute idea!
> 
> 
> So this is what I finished last week before DH's surgery.  I think that the dress turned out kind of big.  I will probably end up having to do some alterations on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one more thing that is halfway finished but I haven't had any time to sew in the last week.  I'm hoping to get into my sewing room tomorrow afternoon.  It has been too long!



What pattern did you use for the dress? Is it the simply sweet? If so just wondering what size your panels were? I did similar with a simply sweet but ended up totally altering the size of the panels which then made it murder to fit into the bodice. 

Looks awesome! I love the treasure map appliquee and the pirate pigtails.


----------



## Yoshiandi

love to stitch said:


> Those are cute pajamas.
> 
> I hope it's ok to post this here, it's not sewn but I did make it. I crocheted this afghan for my son-in-law for Christmas.



That's awesome!!!


----------



## dianemom2

strega7 said:


> Crazy big top...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jammie shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marci


Love the jammies.  Sorry that the top turned out too big but they are very cute!



PurpleEars said:


> Yes I went to Fabricland, though they don't have any good sales. I actually left without buying anything.
> 
> I hope you will get a chance to play with your serger soon. I really like my serger. I never took any classes on sergers, I actually just read the manual once and started playing with it.


Sorry that the sale wasn't so good for you.  I love when Joanns have their big sales at Memorial Day and Labor Day.  I really stock up on fabric then.

I did the same thing when I got my serger.  Since I bought mine used, it didn't come with classes anyhow.  Sitting down and playing with it was the best way to learn to use it.  I am still learning new things about it though.



love to stitch said:


> crocheted this afghan for my son-in-law for Christmas.


Wow, I have never seen something made like that with hand crocheting before.  Very impressive!



nannye said:


> What pattern did you use for the dress? Is it the simply sweet? If so just wondering what size your panels were? I did similar with a simply sweet but ended up totally altering the size of the panels which then made it murder to fit into the bodice.
> 
> Looks awesome! I love the treasure map appliquee and the pirate pigtails.


Thanks!  I did use the simply sweet but I did make a few alternations.  I added the panel in the front so that I could make the front bodice lace up.  I don't remember what size panels I used.  I usually just kind of eyeball it.  I'm not huge on measuring.  I got the appliques with the treasure map and the pirate when Planet Applique had her Black Friday sale.


----------



## dianemom2

I just took pictures of the things that I finished today.  I've been working on the sailor dress forever.  I started it right around the time DH went in for surgery and I finally finished it today.  I am not thrilled with it.  I used a pattern that I already had and altered it myself to add the sailor collar.   It wasn't really a smooth alteration and there are several small mistakes that I can easily spot.  It also turned out longer than I intended and I put a couple of pleats in the skirt to shorten it.









Here is another dress that I made from the butterfly pattern that I bought last month on YCMT.  I also made a matching t-shirt.


----------



## PurpleEars

love to stitch said:


> I hope it's ok to post this here, it's not sewn but I did make it. I crocheted this afghan for my son-in-law for Christmas.



That afghan looks great! I have never seen any crochet blankets like that before. I am learning to crochet but I am not having much luck with it. It's my way to pass the time while I babysit the embroidery machine .



nannye said:


> Purple ears! You left without buying  anything! No good sales? Are our stores diff maybe? I ended up with $165 in material. Everything was 50 percent off!



The Fabricland stores are different depending on the province. Technically it is Fabricland West for stores in BC, AB, SK, and MB. Fabricland in ON (and maybe Quebec?), and Fabricville in Eastern Canada. We discovered the difference when I was talking to a friend from NS about sewing.



dianemom2 said:


> I just took pictures of the things that I finished today.  I've been working on the sailor dress forever.  I started it right around the time DH went in for surgery and I finally finished it today.  I am not thrilled with it.  I used a pattern that I already had and altered it myself to add the sailor collar.   It wasn't really a smooth alteration and there are several small mistakes that I can easily spot.  It also turned out longer than I intended and I put a couple of pleats in the skirt to shorten it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another dress that I made from the butterfly pattern that I bought last month on YCMT.  I also made a matching t-shirt.



I am sorry to hear that the sailor dress didn't quite turned out as planned. Unfortunately sometimes things just don't work the way we planned. However, I thought it looks nice in the picture. The set with the surfboard looks great.


----------



## hey_jude

Here's a few things I worked on for Christmas gifts:

Tea Towels -










Beach Towels - 














and finally my first patchwork twirl dress -










(with special thanks to Andrea for the directions she posted last summer!)

Judy


----------



## goteamwood

scrap_heaven said:


> Just starting to plan our 2013 trip to Disney, in October or November.  We are trying to decide when free dining will be.
> 
> But most important is what are we going to wear!!
> 
> I also thought I would show off the kids Incredible Halloween costumes, because we are in Canada it can be really really cold for Halloween so I made their costumes out of fleece.  I had a pattern sort of that I followed, but really I ended up altering it so much to make it a snugger jumpsuit looking outfit that it is a 1 of a kind, well 2 of a kind I guess.
> 
> They both love their costumes, and felt really great in them. Our 2 year old kept saying "I inKEDible, I Dash"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Violet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dash


Those costumes are really great. I love that they look so warm. We were just at WDW for Halloween and I was cold. It was chilly the night we went to the halloween party, I was Tinkerbell and ended up pinning my wings to my husband's green hoodie for half the night. I wish I had brought tights. Of course there were other evenings we were all just fine in shorts. I would suggest versatility for the costumes if you do the halloween party late October. I had long pants and long sleeve undershirts for the kids, but wasn't thinking for myself, I was pretty glad to get back to the hotel and get warmed up.



strega7 said:


> I just dropped by to say hello to everyone, and to show my latest learning experiment.  I hope everyone is having a terrific holiday season.  DH got me a serger for christmas, so I am looking forward to pulling that beast out and trying to figure it out.  I am a bit intimidated by it, but found a class on craftsy which is giving me enough confidence that I think I will try it tomorrow.  I love all the new stuff that has been posted lately, sorry I have been non existent on posting coments, most the time I am surfing the disboards from my cell, and I hate typing on the little keyboard.  Here is the only thing I have been able to accomplish lately, and it defintately has its flaws, but it is still wearable.  I finally learned how to put bottonholes in, and thank you to whoever recommended Carla C's tutorial, it helped a lot.  Thanks to the tutorial, you tube, and my manual, it turned out to be super simple, I even learned how to sew the buttons on with the machine, you will be seeing more button holes in the future on my stuff.  As far as the rest of it, the shirt was from a pattern, and when it came together, it was ENORMOUS, I could have fit two of me in it.  I need to learn how to better adjust patterns so it fits my measurements.  I tried to take it up a bit, but it is still big, but that is ok, makes for comfy jammies.  The shorts were a snap, they were Carla C's easy fits, and I love making those, they come together so quick and easy.  Anyway, this is how they came out...
> 
> Crazy big top...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jammie shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a happy safe new year!
> 
> Marci


Sorry they came out huge. I made a bowling shirt for my husband for his birthday (and forgot to take a photo before I wrapped it.) which is Monday, and it looks gigantic, even though it was the same pattern I used when I made shirts for all of us at WDW in October... I guess we will have to see how it works when he tries it on.

I looked at Craftsy since I am in want of a serger class too. Do you think it was worth $40? I have a book and the manual, I am just reluctant to spend that money if it is really just re-hashing what I have. I would really like to learn more about decorative stitches, hemming and sewing in a circle like sleeves and such. Right now I am pretty much using it to finish seams.



Yoshiandi said:


> That's awesome!!!





dianemom2 said:


> I just took pictures of the things that I finished today.  I've been working on the sailor dress forever.  I started it right around the time DH went in for surgery and I finally finished it today.  I am not thrilled with it.  I used a pattern that I already had and altered it myself to add the sailor collar.   It wasn't really a smooth alteration and there are several small mistakes that I can easily spot.  It also turned out longer than I intended and I put a couple of pleats in the skirt to shorten it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another dress that I made from the butterfly pattern that I bought last month on YCMT.  I also made a matching t-shirt.



I think the sailor dress is cute and will probably look fine on, and I love the surfboard mickey set. So cute.

Recently I purchased software to start combining my embroidery files to make them a little more custom (and maybe save some $ in buying text files?) and today I stitched out my first set that I put together myself. 










I like the way these turned out, and they are birthday-ish without being overly so, hopefully they can wear them whenever. I also like that they go together without matching, which is tough to find for Boy/Girl twins. 

These are for the last of the twin friends' birthdays until July, thankfully. They are the 5th set in our playgroup to have birthdays since the 1st week in November. Whew! I made shirts for all of them, and in September I made matching simply sweet dresses for the only twin girls in the group. The rest are boy/girl and mine are boys.


----------



## peachygreen

dianemom2 said:
			
		

> I just took pictures of the things that I finished today.  I've been working on the sailor dress forever.  I started it right around the time DH went in for surgery and I finally finished it today.  I am not thrilled with it.  I used a pattern that I already had and altered it myself to add the sailor collar.   It wasn't really a smooth alteration and there are several small mistakes that I can easily spot.  It also turned out longer than I intended and I put a couple of pleats in the skirt to shorten it.
> 
> Here is another dress that I made from the butterfly pattern that I bought last month on YCMT.  I also made a matching t-shirt.



I love the sailor dress.  Beautiful!


----------



## strega7

love to stitch said:


> I hope it's ok to post this here, it's not sewn but I did make it. I crocheted this afghan for my son-in-law for Christmas.



This is amazing!  I have never seen anybody crochet a picture.  This must have taken hours!



dianemom2 said:


> I just took pictures of the things that I finished today.  I've been working on the sailor dress forever.  I started it right around the time DH went in for surgery and I finally finished it today.  I am not thrilled with it.  I used a pattern that I already had and altered it myself to add the sailor collar.   It wasn't really a smooth alteration and there are several small mistakes that I can easily spot.  It also turned out longer than I intended and I put a couple of pleats in the skirt to shorten it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another dress that I made from the butterfly pattern that I bought last month on YCMT.  I also made a matching t-shirt.



Dianemom2, I love seeing the things you post.  You have an amazing skill, and everything you do turns out beautiful.   I hate it when things don't turn out the way I want, but I love your sailor dress, I think it turned out adorable.



hey_jude said:


> Here's a few things I worked on for Christmas gifts:
> 
> Tea Towels -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beach Towels -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally my first patchwork twirl dress -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (with special thanks to Andrea for the directions she posted last summer!)
> 
> Judy



Judy, your towels turned out perfect!  What is your secret to appliquing on towels.  What type of stabilizer do you use, and do you float the towel in the hoop.  Also, if you don't mind me asking, I can't seem to cut my appliques close enough to the stitch, so when the applique stitch goes down, there always seem to be a bit of a fraid edge, what do you do to have your appliques come out so clean?



goteamwood said:


> Sorry they came out huge. I made a bowling shirt for my husband for his birthday (and forgot to take a photo before I wrapped it.) which is Monday, and it looks gigantic, even though it was the same pattern I used when I made shirts for all of us at WDW in October... I guess we will have to see how it works when he tries it on.
> 
> I looked at Craftsy since I am in want of a serger class too. Do you think it was worth $40? I have a book and the manual, I am just reluctant to spend that money if it is really just re-hashing what I have. I would really like to learn more about decorative stitches, hemming and sewing in a circle like sleeves and such. Right now I am pretty much using it to finish seams.
> 
> Recently I purchased software to start combining my embroidery files to make them a little more custom (and maybe save some $ in buying text files?) and today I stitched out my first set that I put together myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way these turned out, and they are birthday-ish without being overly so, hopefully they can wear them whenever. I also like that they go together without matching, which is tough to find for Boy/Girl twins.
> 
> These are for the last of the twin friends' birthdays until July, thankfully. They are the 5th set in our playgroup to have birthdays since the 1st week in November. Whew! I made shirts for all of them, and in September I made matching simply sweet dresses for the only twin girls in the group. The rest are boy/girl and mine are boys.



I like your combined applique's.  What program did you end up getting, and do you like it?  

I had no idea where to begin on my serger, I wasn't even sure what stiches to use and when.  My manual didn't really have much on the stitches, so I decided to go ahead and take the class on Craftsy.  Right now it is on sale for $19.99 so I thought it was worth it for that price, especially considering how lost I was.  I still haven't serged anything yet, as I need to get through the holidays, but have watched a couple of the class sessions and have found them helpful, maybe not $40 worth of helpful, but then again, I am pretty sure I would have just been staring at the machine and not using it if I didn't take the class, so yes, I guess I would have even paid $40 for it.  I will let you know more once I get one or two more lessons under my belt.  One thing I have noticed is the class starts talking about 2 thread serging, and my machine will only do 3 and 4thread, so I skipped over that part.


Marci


----------



## scrap_heaven

love to stitch said:


> I hope it's ok to post this here, it's not sewn but I did make it. I crocheted this afghan for my son-in-law for Christmas.


That is amazing!! How long did it take you to make?



nannye said:


> Love the ostumes! I'm also in ont. kw whereabouts are you?


We are in Oshawa!


----------



## scrap_heaven

hey_jude said:


> and finally my first patchwork twirl dress -



This is amazing! I love everything that you have created but the colours of this is so striking.


----------



## pyrxtc

hey_jude said:


> Here's a few things I worked on for Christmas gifts:
> Tea Towels -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beach Towels -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally my first patchwork twirl dress -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (with special thanks to Andrea for the directions she posted last summer!)
> Judy



Love the kitchen towels and the beach towels. I just bought myself some of those files. The dress is gorgeous though. I love the colors and it just pops. Great job !



goteamwood said:


> Recently I purchased software to start combining my embroidery files to make them a little more custom (and maybe save some $ in buying text files?) and today I stitched out my first set that I put together myself.
> 
> 
> I like the way these turned out, and they are birthday-ish without being overly so, hopefully they can wear them whenever. I also like that they go together without matching, which is tough to find for Boy/Girl twins.
> 
> These are for the last of the twin friends' birthdays until July, thankfully. They are the 5th set in our playgroup to have birthdays since the 1st week in November. Whew! I made shirts for all of them, and in September I made matching simply sweet dresses for the only twin girls in the group. The rest are boy/girl and mine are boys.



The shirts are great. good job ! what software did you get ?


I didn't quote it but the sailor dress looks great. The afghan looks amazing too!


----------



## love to stitch

Thanks for all the compliments on the Mickey afghan. I worked on it for about 7 months along with other projects.



dianemom2 said:


> I just took pictures of the things that I finished today.  I've been working on the sailor dress forever.  I started it right around the time DH went in for surgery and I finally finished it today.  I am not thrilled with it.  I used a pattern that I already had and altered it myself to add the sailor collar.   It wasn't really a smooth alteration and there are several small mistakes that I can easily spot.  It also turned out longer than I intended and I put a couple of pleats in the skirt to shorten it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another dress that I made from the butterfly pattern that I bought last month on YCMT.  I also made a matching t-shirt.



I like everything you made but the sailor dress is my favorite.



hey_jude said:


> Here's a few things I worked on for Christmas gifts:
> 
> Tea Towels -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beach Towels -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally my first patchwork twirl dress -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (with special thanks to Andrea for the directions she posted last summer!)
> 
> Judy



The towels are so much fun, I especially like the kitchen ones. The patchwork dress is beautiful, you did a great job.



goteamwood said:


> Those costumes are really great. I love that they look so warm. We were just at WDW for Halloween and I was cold. It was chilly the night we went to the halloween party, I was Tinkerbell and ended up pinning my wings to my husband's green hoodie for half the night. I wish I had brought tights. Of course there were other evenings we were all just fine in shorts. I would suggest versatility for the costumes if you do the halloween party late October. I had long pants and long sleeve undershirts for the kids, but wasn't thinking for myself, I was pretty glad to get back to the hotel and get warmed up.
> 
> 
> Sorry they came out huge. I made a bowling shirt for my husband for his birthday (and forgot to take a photo before I wrapped it.) which is Monday, and it looks gigantic, even though it was the same pattern I used when I made shirts for all of us at WDW in October... I guess we will have to see how it works when he tries it on.
> 
> I looked at Craftsy since I am in want of a serger class too. Do you think it was worth $40? I have a book and the manual, I am just reluctant to spend that money if it is really just re-hashing what I have. I would really like to learn more about decorative stitches, hemming and sewing in a circle like sleeves and such. Right now I am pretty much using it to finish seams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the sailor dress is cute and will probably look fine on, and I love the surfboard mickey set. So cute.
> 
> Recently I purchased software to start combining my embroidery files to make them a little more custom (and maybe save some $ in buying text files?) and today I stitched out my first set that I put together myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way these turned out, and they are birthday-ish without being overly so, hopefully they can wear them whenever. I also like that they go together without matching, which is tough to find for Boy/Girl twins.
> 
> These are for the last of the twin friends' birthdays until July, thankfully. They are the 5th set in our playgroup to have birthdays since the 1st week in November. Whew! I made shirts for all of them, and in September I made matching simply sweet dresses for the only twin girls in the group. The rest are boy/girl and mine are boys.



Those are adorable shirts.


----------



## goteamwood

hey_jude said:


> Here's a few things I worked on for Christmas gifts:
> 
> Tea Towels -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beach Towels -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally my first patchwork twirl dress -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (with special thanks to Andrea for the directions she posted last summer!)
> 
> Judy


Love the towels, such a great idea to dress up boring kitchen towels. The dress is adorable, I love the colors and the little details.



strega7 said:


> This is amazing!  I have never seen anybody crochet a picture.  This must have taken hours!
> 
> I like your combined applique's.  What program did you end up getting, and do you like it?
> 
> I had no idea where to begin on my serger, I wasn't even sure what stiches to use and when.  My manual didn't really have much on the stitches, so I decided to go ahead and take the class on Craftsy.  Right now it is on sale for $19.99 so I thought it was worth it for that price, especially considering how lost I was.  I still haven't serged anything yet, as I need to get through the holidays, but have watched a couple of the class sessions and have found them helpful, maybe not $40 worth of helpful, but then again, I am pretty sure I would have just been staring at the machine and not using it if I didn't take the class, so yes, I guess I would have even paid $40 for it.  I will let you know more once I get one or two more lessons under my belt.  One thing I have noticed is the class starts talking about 2 thread serging, and my machine will only do 3 and 4thread, so I skipped over that part.
> 
> 
> Marci


Guess what? This morning I got an email from Craftsy offering a class for $14.99! Perfect timing. I signed up. I am glad you're getting good stuff out of it, I hope I can learn more. I like that it is online so I can do it when my kids sleep.



pyrxtc said:


> Love the kitchen towels and the beach towels. I just bought myself some of those files. The dress is gorgeous though. I love the colors and it just pops. Great job !
> 
> 
> 
> The shirts are great. good job ! what software did you get ?



To answer you both, I ended up getting Embrilliance, which I do like. I got the $30 fonts club thing offered by 8clawsandapaw earlier in the month and so I now have 600+ fonts to play with too. The Embrilliance was one of 3 I tested, but the only one that runs natively on my Mac. The others require Windows, which we don't use, and we had to install an emulator, which was a whole different headache. Not to mention I am an odd duck when it comes to technology, I have been an systems admin and a repair technician for more than a decade but can't use Windows, I have always used and supported Macs. I like the software and the support has been good when I have submitted questions. It was more than I wanted to spend, I liked the price point of some of the others which were under $100, this was about $150, but I do like it and I have been able to put together names and other files.


----------



## PrincessMom4

Yall are super talented. I am working on making more garments as right now I've done more sewing for home decor. I am working on making a sunhat for all the kids and my husband and I for our upcoming trip. Between the hats, the water bottle holder and totes that my mil is embroiderering I think we have lots of Disney goodies for this trip...lol


----------



## hey_jude

strega7 said:


> Judy, your towels turned out perfect!  What is your secret to appliquing on towels.  What type of stabilizer do you use, and do you float the towel in the hoop.  Also, if you don't mind me asking, I can't seem to cut my appliques close enough to the stitch, so when the applique stitch goes down, there always seem to be a bit of a fraid edge, what do you do to have your appliques come out so clean?



Thanks, Marci!

The beach towels were not too heavy which I think made them a bit easier to work with.  I used a tear away stabilizer but it was pretty substantial.  I had to make a cut into into before it would tear.   I hooped one piece of stabilizer and just pinned the towel to the stabilizer.  I then floated a second piece of stabilizer on top of the towel.

I did hoop the tea towels and floated the same stabilizer on top.  That seemed to work well for that weight/texture of towel.

I know what you mean about cutting close to stitching on the applique.  I've had a hard time convincing myself that it's really ok to cut right at the stitching but I do think that's the key to a clean applique (and really sharp scissors - I bought new ones part way through this December marathon of sewing and that helped a lot too!).

I've read about people buying some kind of curved scissors that are also supposed to help with trimming close.

Judy


----------



## hey_jude

goteamwood said:


> Love the towels, such a great idea to dress up boring kitchen towels. The dress is adorable, I love the colors and the little details.



Thanks!  The dress seemed to take forever because of all of the little appliques and trim but I am very happy with the end result!   It's too big for the little girl I made it for but I think by the summer she should be able to twirl nicely in it.  

Judy


----------



## hey_jude

pyrxtc said:


> Love the kitchen towels and the beach towels. I just bought myself some of those files. The dress is gorgeous though. I love the colors and it just pops. Great job !





love to stitch said:


> The towels are so much fun, I especially like the kitchen ones. The patchwork dress is beautiful, you did a great job.



Thanks! 

Judy


----------



## strega7

goteamwood said:


> Guess what? This morning I got an email from Craftsy offering a class for $14.99! Perfect timing. I signed up. I am glad you're getting good stuff out of it, I hope I can learn more. I like that it is online so I can do it when my kids sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> To answer you both, I ended up getting Embrilliance, which I do like. I got the $30 fonts club thing offered by 8clawsandapaw earlier in the month and so I now have 600+ fonts to play with too. The Embrilliance was one of 3 I tested, but the only one that runs natively on my Mac. The others require Windows, which we don't use, and we had to install an emulator, which was a whole different headache. Not to mention I am an odd duck when it comes to technology, I have been an systems admin and a repair technician for more than a decade but can't use Windows, I have always used and supported Macs. I like the software and the support has been good when I have submitted questions. It was more than I wanted to spend, I liked the price point of some of the others which were under $100, this was about $150, but I do like it and I have been able to put together names and other files.




Yay!  Class for $14.99, I love it when there is something I want and then I get it super discounted.  I hope you enjoy it.  Thanks for the info on the program.  I myself am a windows girl, but have been forced to use both platforms at one time, there for awhile my work was Mac only, and it took some getting used too.  We too had tried to use an emulator on the Mac, but it ended up being more trouble than it was worth, eventually I ended up with a PC at work as most of my state reports are only compatible with a Windows machine, wierd huh?  Eventually, I will be on the look out for a computer program as I want to try a hand at designing my own applique, but I need to master the machines I have now before I jump into something else 




hey_jude said:


> Thanks, Marci!
> 
> The beach towels were not too heavy which I think made them a bit easier to work with.  I used a tear away stabilizer but it was pretty substantial.  I had to make a cut into into before it would tear.   I hooped one piece of stabilizer and just pinned the towel to the stabilizer.  I then floated a second piece of stabilizer on top of the towel.
> 
> I did hoop the tea towels and floated the same stabilizer on top.  That seemed to work well for that weight/texture of towel.
> 
> I know what you mean about cutting close to stitching on the applique.  I've had a hard time convincing myself that it's really ok to cut right at the stitching but I do think that's the key to a clean applique (and really sharp scissors - I bought new ones part way through this December marathon of sewing and that helped a lot too!).
> 
> I've read about people buying some kind of curved scissors that are also supposed to help with trimming close.
> 
> Judy



Thank you Judy for the guidance.  I think I will give this a try sometime soon!

Marci


----------



## dianemom2

PurpleEars said:


> I am sorry to hear that the sailor dress didn't quite turned out as planned. Unfortunately sometimes things just don't work the way we planned. However, I thought it looks nice in the picture. The set with the surfboard looks great.


I'm glad that the sailor dress looked good in the pictures.  There were a lot of small mistakes that seem huge to me.  But maybe that is because I know that they are there.  I am happy with the surfboard outfits.  I think they turned out well.  I bought that Butterfly dress pattern on the YCMT sale after Thanksgiving.  I have two more of them cut out to sew this week.  I might decrease the width under the arms though because it looks a little bit loose to me.



hey_jude said:


> Here's a few things I worked on for Christmas gifts:
> 
> Tea Towels -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beach Towels -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally my first patchwork twirl dress -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (with special thanks to Andrea for the directions she posted last summer!)
> 
> Judy


Love your tea towels and beach towels. They turned out great and I'm sure that whoever received them, must have really like them.  Your patchwork dress looks fabulous!  I love the colors that you chose and how the dress came together.  I have been saving up various Disney printed fabric to make a patchwork twirl dress too.



goteamwood said:


> Recently I purchased software to start combining my embroidery files to make them a little more custom (and maybe save some $ in buying text files?) and today I stitched out my first set that I put together myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are for the last of the twin friends' birthdays until July, thankfully. They are the 5th set in our playgroup to have birthdays since the 1st week in November. Whew! I made shirts for all of them, and in September I made matching simply sweet dresses for the only twin girls in the group. The rest are boy/girl and mine are boys.


The shirts turned out great.  It look really nice with how you combined the designs.  That's a lot of twins to make gifts for.  I am sure you are glad that the birthdays are done for a few months.



peachygreen said:


> I love the sailor dress.  Beautiful!


Thanks 



strega7 said:


> Dianemom2, I love seeing the things you post.  You have an amazing skill, and everything you do turns out beautiful.   I hate it when things don't turn out the way I want, but I love your sailor dress, I think it turned out adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> I had no idea where to begin on my serger, I wasn't even sure what stiches to use and when.  My manual didn't really have much on the stitches, so I decided to go ahead and take the class on Craftsy.  Right now it is on sale for $19.99 so I thought it was worth it for that price, especially considering how lost I was.  I still haven't serged anything yet, as I need to get through the holidays, but have watched a couple of the class sessions and have found them helpful, maybe not $40 worth of helpful, but then again, I am pretty sure I would have just been staring at the machine and not using it if I didn't take the class, so yes, I guess I would have even paid $40 for it.  I will let you know more once I get one or two more lessons under my belt.  One thing I have noticed is the class starts talking about 2 thread serging, and my machine will only do 3 and 4thread, so I skipped over that part.
> 
> 
> Marci


Thanks Marci!

I hope that you find the serger classes helpful.  My serger is a Bernina and came with practically no directions.  I pretty much just played around with my machine to see what I could figure out for myself.  Even though I've had it for several years, I know there is a lot still to learn.  It came with 4 or 5 feet that I don't know how to use.   But I do love it!  And I love having the inside of my garments look as good as the outside.



goteamwood said:


> Guess what? This morning I got an email from Craftsy offering a class for $14.99! Perfect timing. I signed up. I am glad you're getting good stuff out of it, I hope I can learn more. I like that it is online so I can do it when my kids sleep.


I hope that you get a lot out of the class!  It is great that you got such a good deal on it.



PrincessMom4 said:


> Yall are super talented. I am working on making more garments as right now I've done more sewing for home decor. I am working on making a sunhat for all the kids and my husband and I for our upcoming trip. Between the hats, the water bottle holder and totes that my mil is embroiderering I think we have lots of Disney goodies for this trip...lol


I got back into sewing after not sewing for several year when we moved into our current house.  It was brand new and had no window treatments anywhere.  When I saw the cost of custom window treatments, I figured out that I better start sewing!!!!  I am sure that your family will love the sun hats, water bottle holders and totes.   We'd love to see some pictures!



hey_jude said:


> I've read about people buying some kind of curved scissors that are also supposed to help with trimming close.
> 
> Judy


Yes, a pair of embroidery scissors with the curved point are definitely very helpful to get close to the fabric to trim the ends.  

Some of the fraying is caused by  how wide a satin stitch the designer used.  Some designers stick with the 3mm satin stitch that most programs use automatically.  Good designers widen most of them to 4 mm and that really helps reduce the fraying around the appliques because it helps to bury the stuff you trimmed off.


----------



## disneychic2

goteamwood said:


> Here are the PJs I made, which are a surprise so obviously not modeled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My poor little nephew has a unique spelling of his name so he never gets anything with his name on it. so I also got him a fleece blanket and put his name on that too.
> Jen



These are great pjs! I know they will all love them!



Yoshiandi said:


> Just amazing work ladies. I haven't been on in forever..came back from our trip and went full blast into my online coursework. Finally finished and passed the course!!
> 
> So I finally started my embroidery again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas filled with family, love, and pixie dust!



Great job! And what a lovely model!



pyrxtc said:


> Edited to add -- *I am going to have a new niece this Spring !!!* My sister opened thier envelope early that had the gender inside and she is having a girl !! Another little girl to sew for !! Yay !! I can't celebrate on Facebook cuz she hasn't told everyone yet but nobody will tell on here !!



Congratulations!! Someone else to sew for.



goteamwood said:


> Hope everyone had a great day and all those embroidery machines under the trees start getting some use soon. Can't wait to see what you all come up with.



Even cuter on! Love this picture!



PrincessMickey said:


> Here is the hoodie I made for my 14 year old nephew. He loves it and wore it all day yesterday and again today. You can also see my DS wearing his Ninjago hoodie I embroidered. He loves it too and wants to wear it all the time so I am happy





goteamwood said:


> Glad he liked the Hoodie. Mine went over really well too. I convinced my two and my nephew to all wear their Incredible Hulk Hoodies Ice skating today. They looked very cute together. My little guys LOVE looking like their big cousin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, this is about the best I was able to get all 3 looking in one direction.



What cutie pies! Great job on the hoodies, too!



scrap_heaven said:


> Just starting to plan our 2013 trip to Disney, in October or November.  We are trying to decide when free dining will be.



These are amazing. What a great job you did! How fun to be planning a trip to Disney. That's the big question always...when will free dining be available??? Good luck and happy planning.



strega7 said:


> I just dropped by to say hello to everyone, and to show my latest learning experiment.  I hope everyone is having a terrific holiday season.  DH got me a serger for christmas, so I am looking forward to pulling that beast out and trying to figure it out.  I am a bit intimidated by it, but found a class on craftsy which is giving me enough confidence that I think I will try it tomorrow.  I love all the new stuff that has been posted lately, sorry I have been non existent on posting coments, most the time I am surfing the disboards from my cell, and I hate typing on the little keyboard.  Here is the only thing I have been able to accomplish lately, and it defintately has its flaws, but it is still wearable.  I finally learned how to put bottonholes in, and thank you to whoever recommended Carla C's tutorial, it helped a lot.  Thanks to the tutorial, you tube, and my manual, it turned out to be super simple, I even learned how to sew the buttons on with the machine, you will be seeing more button holes in the future on my stuff.  As far as the rest of it, the shirt was from a pattern, and when it came together, it was ENORMOUS, I could have fit two of me in it.  I need to learn how to better adjust patterns so it fits my measurements.  I tried to take it up a bit, but it is still big, but that is ok, makes for comfy jammies.  The shorts were a snap, they were Carla C's easy fits, and I love making those, they come together so quick and easy.  Anyway, this is how they came out...
> 
> Crazy big top...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jammie shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a happy safe new year!
> 
> Marci



Cute jammies! Sorry the top is too big, but for jammies it's ok for sure. Glad you are now comfortable with buttonholes and buttons. That opens up a whole new world for you. 



love to stitch said:


> I hope it's ok to post this here, it's not sewn but I did make it. I crocheted this afghan for my son-in-law for Christmas.



Are you kidding me?? That is awesome! What a lot of work that must have been. A true labor of love. Hope your son-in-law appreciated it!



dianemom2 said:


> I just took pictures of the things that I finished today.  I've been working on the sailor dress forever.  I started it right around the time DH went in for surgery and I finally finished it today.  I am not thrilled with it.  I used a pattern that I already had and altered it myself to add the sailor collar.   It wasn't really a smooth alteration and there are several small mistakes that I can easily spot.  It also turned out longer than I intended and I put a couple of pleats in the skirt to shorten it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another dress that I made from the butterfly pattern that I bought last month on YCMT.  I also made a matching t-shirt.



I think you did a great job on the sailor dress. We tend to see only our mistakes when we make things. I'm the same way. But it looks good! And I love the surf board outfit/shirt...very cute! And great job!



hey_jude said:


> Here's a few things I worked on for Christmas gifts:
> 
> Tea Towels -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beach Towels -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally my first patchwork twirl dress -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (with special thanks to Andrea for the directions she posted last summer!)
> 
> Judy



Absolutely love the tea towels and beach towels! What a wonderful job you did on all of them. And that patchwork twirl...are you kidding me? Fabulous!



goteamwood said:


> Recently I purchased software to start combining my embroidery files to make them a little more custom (and maybe save some $ in buying text files?) and today I stitched out my first set that I put together myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way these turned out, and they are birthday-ish without being overly so, hopefully they can wear them whenever. I also like that they go together without matching, which is tough to find for Boy/Girl twins.
> 
> These are for the last of the twin friends' birthdays until July, thankfully. They are the 5th set in our playgroup to have birthdays since the 1st week in November. Whew! I made shirts for all of them, and in September I made matching simply sweet dresses for the only twin girls in the group. The rest are boy/girl and mine are boys.



These are adorable! You did a great job and I'm so impressed you are braving the world of making your own designs. Have fun!


----------



## disneychic2

So here's the Rapunzel dress I made for my 3 1/2 year old DGD. We go to Virginia on the 4th to have Christmas with our two daughters and 5 grandchildren. I'm glad I had the extra time, because I needed it!


----------



## Yoshiandi

disneychic2 said:


> So here's the Rapunzel dress I made for my 3 1/2 year old DGD. We go to Virginia on the 4th to have Christmas with our two daughters and 5 grandchildren. I'm glad I had the extra time, because I needed it!



That is GORGEOUS!!!! Can you make one in my size?!?!?


----------



## PurpleEars

hey_jude said:


> Here's a few things I worked on for Christmas gifts:
> 
> Tea Towels -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beach Towels -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally my first patchwork twirl dress -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (with special thanks to Andrea for the directions she posted last summer!)
> 
> Judy



Looks like you have been busy! The tea towels and beach towels are such practical gifts. The dress looks fab. Hopefully the recipient likes it too!



goteamwood said:


> Recently I purchased software to start combining my embroidery files to make them a little more custom (and maybe save some $ in buying text files?) and today I stitched out my first set that I put together myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way these turned out, and they are birthday-ish without being overly so, hopefully they can wear them whenever. I also like that they go together without matching, which is tough to find for Boy/Girl twins.
> 
> These are for the last of the twin friends' birthdays until July, thankfully. They are the 5th set in our playgroup to have birthdays since the 1st week in November. Whew! I made shirts for all of them, and in September I made matching simply sweet dresses for the only twin girls in the group. The rest are boy/girl and mine are boys.



The appliques look great! I am sure it is nice to have a little bit of down time before you make more birthday gifts.



goteamwood said:


> To answer you both, I ended up getting Embrilliance, which I do like. I got the $30 fonts club thing offered by 8clawsandapaw earlier in the month and so I now have 600+ fonts to play with too. The Embrilliance was one of 3 I tested, but the only one that runs natively on my Mac. The others require Windows, which we don't use, and we had to install an emulator, which was a whole different headache. Not to mention I am an odd duck when it comes to technology, I have been an systems admin and a repair technician for more than a decade but can't use Windows, I have always used and supported Macs. I like the software and the support has been good when I have submitted questions. It was more than I wanted to spend, I liked the price point of some of the others which were under $100, this was about $150, but I do like it and I have been able to put together names and other files.



Thanks for the information about the embroidery software. I may look into it when I start playing with digitizing again.



PrincessMom4 said:


> Yall are super talented. I am working on making more garments as right now I've done more sewing for home decor. I am working on making a sunhat for all the kids and my husband and I for our upcoming trip. Between the hats, the water bottle holder and totes that my mil is embroiderering I think we have lots of Disney goodies for this trip...lol



Welcome! Please share pictures of your work and have fun planning your trip!



disneychic2 said:


> So here's the Rapunzel dress I made for my 3 1/2 year old DGD. We go to Virginia on the 4th to have Christmas with our two daughters and 5 grandchildren. I'm glad I had the extra time, because I needed it!



Wow! This is a grogeous set! I hope your granddaugther will like it!


----------



## 4under10

Can anyone point me in the direction of someone who can make a Dash suit for a bitty baby twin (15 inch ) doll? My son is obsessed with Dash, begged for the blonde bitty baby twin and now has him.  He keeps asking me to sew him a suit, and I don't sew.  I have tried ebay and easy with no luck...please help!!!
tia--
Amy


----------



## goteamwood

I attempted another adult bowling shirt, only one this time instead of 4 simultaneously all with appliqués the week before we went to WDW. This was a birthday gift for my Husband who is a huge comic book/superhero nerd. I thought my boys would have spilled the beans because they saw the shirt and couldn't believe it was for Daddy and they both wanted one. I was able to find the fabric, which is quilt panels on ebay and got 4 yards, which is essentially 4 Batmans. They are huge so I am not sure how they would translate to toddler size. 

Not sure what occasion he will wear it, other than regular everyday, but he asked why I didn't include admission to a Comic convention with it...








I also made him a polo shirt with the Green Lantern logo and his mom gave him a thermal with the Hulk on it so he had a big superhero birthday extravaganza.


----------



## scrap_heaven

disneychic2 said:


>



This is absolutely stunning.

*QUESTION*

I am looking for disney fabric and found some gorgeous stuff on etsy, what is your experience with Japanese and Chinese fabrics that depict disney characters?


----------



## PrincessMickey

goteamwood said:


> Glad he liked the Hoodie. Mine went over really well too. I convinced my two and my nephew to all wear their Incredible Hulk Hoodies Ice skating today. They looked very cute together. My little guys LOVE looking like their big cousin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, this is about the best I was able to get all 3 looking in one direction.



Thanks. The boys all look great in their hoodies!



dianemom2 said:


> So glad that they love the hoodies!



Thanks, they both have been wanting to wear them every day. The girls also have been enjoying their purses and taking them with them everywhere. It always makes me feel good to see them enjoy the things I make!



PurpleEars said:


> I am glad the hoodies went over well! It sounds like you had a busy time but I hope you will get a chance to relax this weekend.
> 
> We had a lovely time with family yesterday. We were over at my in-law's and we watched Brave together. We all enjoyed the movie. I got lots of wonderful gifts, including some Disney fabric. We went shopping today as the stores here have Boxing Day sales. It's our version of Black Friday. The mall was busy but it was manageable. Some stores had quite a line though. We got good deals at Williams-Sonoma (my favourite store), the Lego Store (DH's favourite store), and a couple of other places. Maybe I will go to Fabricland tomorrow to see if they have any sales, though I really shouldn't be buying more fabric!



Thank you! 



scrap_heaven said:


> Just starting to plan our 2013 trip to Disney, in October or November.  We are trying to decide when free dining will be.
> 
> But most important is what are we going to wear!!
> 
> I also thought I would show off the kids Incredible Halloween costumes, because we are in Canada it can be really really cold for Halloween so I made their costumes out of fleece.  I had a pattern sort of that I followed, but really I ended up altering it so much to make it a snugger jumpsuit looking outfit that it is a 1 of a kind, well 2 of a kind I guess.
> 
> They both love their costumes, and felt really great in them. Our 2 year old kept saying "I inKEDible, I Dash"



Yeah on the trip! You did a great job on the costumes!



strega7 said:


> Crazy big top...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jammie shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a happy safe new year!
> 
> Marci



Great job on the jammies even if they are a little big. Glad you figured out button holes, they are pretty easy but they are intimidating to do the first time.                                                  



dianemom2 said:


> Here is another dress that I made from the butterfly pattern that I bought last month on YCMT.  I also made a matching t-shirt.



They both look great, I can't see anything wrong with the sailor dress, looks cute.



hey_jude said:


> Here's a few things I worked on for Christmas gifts:
> 
> Tea Towels -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beach Towels -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally my first patchwork twirl dress -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (with special thanks to Andrea for the directions she posted last summer!)
> 
> Judy



You were busy but I love them all especially the patchwork twirl. I love all the colors.



goteamwood said:


> Recently I purchased software to start combining my embroidery files to make them a little more custom (and maybe save some $ in buying text files?) and today I stitched out my first set that I put together myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way these turned out, and they are birthday-ish without being overly so, hopefully they can wear them whenever. I also like that they go together without matching, which is tough to find for Boy/Girl twins.
> 
> These are for the last of the twin friends' birthdays until July, thankfully. They are the 5th set in our playgroup to have birthdays since the 1st week in November. Whew! I made shirts for all of them, and in September I made matching simply sweet dresses for the only twin girls in the group. The rest are boy/girl and mine are boys.



You did a good job on those! That is a lot of kiddos so sew birthday outfits for plus all the aprons you did for them all.



disneychic2 said:


> So here's the Rapunzel dress I made for my 3 1/2 year old DGD. We go to Virginia on the 4th to have Christmas with our two daughters and 5 grandchildren. I'm glad I had the extra time, because I needed it!



You did a fabuous job on the dress, I bet your granddaughter is going to love it!



goteamwood said:


> I also made him a polo shirt with the Green Lantern logo and his mom gave him a thermal with the Hulk on it so he had a big superhero birthday extravaganza.



Great job!!



love to stitch said:


> I hope it's ok to post this here, it's not sewn but I did make it. I crocheted this afghan for my son-in-law for Christmas.



That is amazing. Maybe you can help me out or anyone else. I decided to learn how to crochet. This new job I have I will be on 10 hour shifts on graveyard. I get one half hour break and two 15 minute breaks but due to staffing I will have to take them all at the same time so I will get an hour break. I can't leave the building and can't bring electronics in so no surfing the web or playing games on the phone. There's only so much on tv in the middle of the night and I don't want to fall asleep. Most of my books I read on the Ipad and can't bring that so I figured I should do something productive so why not learn to crochet.  Does anyone know of any pattern/tutorials that would make learning easy. Like a CarlaC pattern but for crochet or any tips or tricks I should know?


----------



## cogero

scrap_heaven said:


> This is absolutely stunning.
> 
> *QUESTION*
> 
> I am looking for disney fabric and found some gorgeous stuff on etsy, what is your experience with Japanese and Chinese fabrics that depict disney characters?



I love Japanese fabric and have had good luck with it. 

We are home from our trip and I am gearing up to work on orders and some new things.

Love all the cuteness posted.


----------



## love to stitch

disneychic2 said:


> So here's the Rapunzel dress I made for my 3 1/2 year old DGD. We go to Virginia on the 4th to have Christmas with our two daughters and 5 grandchildren. I'm glad I had the extra time, because I needed it!



That is a beautiful dress, your granddaughter is such a lucky little girl!



goteamwood said:


> I attempted another adult bowling shirt, only one this time instead of 4 simultaneously all with appliqués the week before we went to WDW. This was a birthday gift for my Husband who is a huge comic book/superhero nerd. I thought my boys would have spilled the beans because they saw the shirt and couldn't believe it was for Daddy and they both wanted one. I was able to find the fabric, which is quilt panels on ebay and got 4 yards, which is essentially 4 Batmans. They are huge so I am not sure how they would translate to toddler size.
> 
> Not sure what occasion he will wear it, other than regular everyday, but he asked why I didn't include admission to a Comic convention with it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made him a polo shirt with the Green Lantern logo and his mom gave him a thermal with the Hulk on it so he had a big superhero birthday extravaganza.



That is a great shirt.



PrincessMickey said:


> That is amazing. Maybe you can help me out or anyone else. I decided to learn how to crochet. This new job I have I will be on 10 hour shifts on graveyard. I get one half hour break and two 15 minute breaks but due to staffing I will have to take them all at the same time so I will get an hour break. I can't leave the building and can't bring electronics in so no surfing the web or playing games on the phone. There's only so much on tv in the middle of the night and I don't want to fall asleep. Most of my books I read on the Ipad and can't bring that so I figured I should do something productive so why not learn to crochet.  Does anyone know of any pattern/tutorials that would make learning easy. Like a CarlaC pattern but for crochet or any tips or tricks I should know?



Crochetcabana.com has great tutorials and there are bunches of helpful videos on youtube. I would also suggest checking out crochetville.org where there are many helpful and friendly people. Ravelry.com is also another great forum for crochet and knitting.


----------



## dianemom2

disneychic2 said:


> So here's the Rapunzel dress I made for my 3 1/2 year old DGD. We go to Virginia on the 4th to have Christmas with our two daughters and 5 grandchildren. I'm glad I had the extra time, because I needed it!


Just gorgeous!  I am sure your dgd will fall in love with this!  What a wonderful grandma to make such a special dress!



goteamwood said:


>


Wow, that turned out great!  The idea to use quilt panels was wonderful.  He sure looks happy with his birthday gift!



scrap_heaven said:


> *QUESTION*
> 
> I am looking for disney fabric and found some gorgeous stuff on etsy, what is your experience with Japanese and Chinese fabrics that depict disney characters?


Lots of people have ordered fabric from Japan and China with great results.  I ordered some Disney fabric from China last year and was very pleased with it.  You can get some really pretty and different fabrics if you order from overseas but it is pricey!



PrincessMickey said:


> That is amazing. Maybe you can help me out or anyone else. I decided to learn how to crochet. This new job I have I will be on 10 hour shifts on graveyard. I get one half hour break and two 15 minute breaks but due to staffing I will have to take them all at the same time so I will get an hour break. I can't leave the building and can't bring electronics in so no surfing the web or playing games on the phone. There's only so much on tv in the middle of the night and I don't want to fall asleep. Most of my books I read on the Ipad and can't bring that so I figured I should do something productive so why not learn to crochet.  Does anyone know of any pattern/tutorials that would make learning easy. Like a CarlaC pattern but for crochet or any tips or tricks I should know?


I can't help with specifics but my dd wanted to learn to knit and she watched a bunch of videos on youtube.  It really  helped her.  I know you can't watch youtube at work but if you watch at home before you go, it might help.


----------



## strega7

disneychic2 said:


> So here's the Rapunzel dress I made for my 3 1/2 year old DGD. We go to Virginia on the 4th to have Christmas with our two daughters and 5 grandchildren. I'm glad I had the extra time, because I needed it!



Beautiful!  My Grandma made me a dress when I was about 4 or 5, it was a cute little pink eyelet dress.  My mother let my little cousin wear it, and she never gave it back. I still can remember the dress even though I was so young, it left a lasting impression on me.  Your grandaughter is lucky to have someone make her such beautiful things, I am sure she will love and appreciate them forever.  



goteamwood said:


> I attempted another adult bowling shirt, only one this time instead of 4 simultaneously all with appliqués the week before we went to WDW. This was a birthday gift for my Husband who is a huge comic book/superhero nerd. I thought my boys would have spilled the beans because they saw the shirt and couldn't believe it was for Daddy and they both wanted one. I was able to find the fabric, which is quilt panels on ebay and got 4 yards, which is essentially 4 Batmans. They are huge so I am not sure how they would translate to toddler size.
> 
> Not sure what occasion he will wear it, other than regular everyday, but he asked why I didn't include admission to a Comic convention with it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made him a polo shirt with the Green Lantern logo and his mom gave him a thermal with the Hulk on it so he had a big superhero birthday extravaganza.



That turned out awsome!  I dragged my DH in here to check it out and he thought it was very cool also!  Don't you just love these birthdays right after christmas.  DS's is next Monday (poor kid has to go back to school for his 13th birthday, and DH's is next Tues.  At least I get it all over with at the beginning of the year.


I have started playing with my serger and actually was able to thread it properly!  I was pretty excited, baby steps...then I threw DS a pair of easy fit pants together cause I was so excited to try it out. Love it!  so much quicker than sewing and then zigzaging, that thing is an animal!  I am still getting used to figureing out where to "look" when sewing on it to judge where the material will go through.  Some of my corners didn't seem to stitch as close as I wanted them to, but I am sure over time I will get the hang of it.


Marci


----------



## scrap_heaven

cogero said:


> I love Japanese fabric and have had good luck with it.
> 
> We are home from our trip and I am gearing up to work on orders and some new things.
> 
> Love all the cuteness posted.





dianemom2 said:


> Lots of people have ordered fabric from Japan and China with great results.  I ordered some Disney fabric from China last year and was very pleased with it.  You can get some really pretty and different fabrics if you order from overseas but it is pricey!
> .



Is there any sellers you recommend?


----------



## dianemom2

strega7 said:


> I have started playing with my serger and actually was able to thread it properly!  I was pretty excited, baby steps...then I threw DS a pair of easy fit pants together cause I was so excited to try it out. Love it!  so much quicker than sewing and then zigzaging, that thing is an animal!  I am still getting used to figureing out where to "look" when sewing on it to judge where the material will go through.  Some of my corners didn't seem to stitch as close as I wanted them to, but I am sure over time I will get the hang of it.
> 
> 
> Marci


Sounds like you have a great start on the serger!



scrap_heaven said:


> Is there any sellers you recommend?


I've used this shop before:
http://www.etsy.com/shop/himenana?ref=pr_shop_more

I try and stay away from it because it costs me too much ever time that i look!


----------



## PurpleEars

goteamwood said:


> I attempted another adult bowling shirt, only one this time instead of 4 simultaneously all with appliqués the week before we went to WDW. This was a birthday gift for my Husband who is a huge comic book/superhero nerd. I thought my boys would have spilled the beans because they saw the shirt and couldn't believe it was for Daddy and they both wanted one. I was able to find the fabric, which is quilt panels on ebay and got 4 yards, which is essentially 4 Batmans. They are huge so I am not sure how they would translate to toddler size.
> 
> Not sure what occasion he will wear it, other than regular everyday, but he asked why I didn't include admission to a Comic convention with it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made him a polo shirt with the Green Lantern logo and his mom gave him a thermal with the Hulk on it so he had a big superhero birthday extravaganza.



The shirt looks great. I hope your husband had a great birthday. I feel bad for people who have birthdays close to Christmas as they often get short changed on birthday cards/gifts. 



scrap_heaven said:


> *QUESTION*
> 
> I am looking for disney fabric and found some gorgeous stuff on etsy, what is your experience with Japanese and Chinese fabrics that depict disney characters?



I have never bought Disney fabric from overseas. I am always concerned that they are not offically licensed (especially from China). I simply don't want to spend my hard earned money on counterfit items. I imagine the more reputable sellers will be ok?



love to stitch said:


> Crochetcabana.com has great tutorials and there are bunches of helpful videos on youtube. I would also suggest checking out crochetville.org where there are many helpful and friendly people. Ravelry.com is also another great forum for crochet and knitting.



Thanks for the links. I will have to check them out the next time I am babysitting the embroidery machine.



strega7 said:


> Don't you just love these birthdays right after christmas.  DS's is next Monday (poor kid has to go back to school for his 13th birthday, and DH's is next Tues.  At least I get it all over with at the beginning of the year.
> 
> 
> I have started playing with my serger and actually was able to thread it properly!  I was pretty excited, baby steps...then I threw DS a pair of easy fit pants together cause I was so excited to try it out. Love it!  so much quicker than sewing and then zigzaging, that thing is an animal!  I am still getting used to figureing out where to "look" when sewing on it to judge where the material will go through.  Some of my corners didn't seem to stitch as close as I wanted them to, but I am sure over time I will get the hang of it.
> 
> 
> Marci



Sounds like you will be busy making birthday cakes in the next little while! I am glad that you started playing with your serger and you are happy with it so far. I used my serger to do rolled hem today and it saved me lots of time as I would have had to do narrow hem otherwise!


----------



## disneychic2

Yoshiandi said:


> That is GORGEOUS!!!! Can you make one in my size?!?!?



 Thanks! It would probably be easier to make in an adult size, for sure!



PurpleEars said:


> Wow! This is a grogeous set! I hope your granddaugther will like it!



Thanks! I hope she likes it and that it fits! I'll find out Friday. 



goteamwood said:


> I attempted another adult bowling shirt, only one this time instead of 4 simultaneously all with appliqués the week before we went to WDW. This was a birthday gift for my Husband who is a huge comic book/superhero nerd. I thought my boys would have spilled the beans because they saw the shirt and couldn't believe it was for Daddy and they both wanted one. I was able to find the fabric, which is quilt panels on ebay and got 4 yards, which is essentially 4 Batmans. They are huge so I am not sure how they would translate to toddler size.
> 
> Not sure what occasion he will wear it, other than regular everyday, but he asked why I didn't include admission to a Comic convention with it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made him a polo shirt with the Green Lantern logo and his mom gave him a thermal with the Hulk on it so he had a big superhero birthday extravaganza.



Great job on the bowling shirt and he looks well pleased with it.



scrap_heaven said:


> This is absolutely stunning.




You did a fabuous job on the dress, I bet your granddaughter is going to love it!

[/QUOTE]

Thank you! I sure hope she does. I once made an elaborate Cinderella dress for my oldest DGD when she was three and she wouldn't even touch it. Much later in the year she finally put it on and then it became a favorite and when we took her to Disney in April, she wore it all day at MK and to meet Cinderella.  



love to stitch said:


> That is a beautiful dress, your granddaughter is such a lucky little girl!



Thanks!



dianemom2 said:


> Just gorgeous!  I am sure your dgd will fall in love with this!  What a wonderful grandma to make such a special dress!



Thanks! BTW, my DH surprised me with a PED Basic and I can't wait to try it out! I had no idea he even knew I wanted that, so it was a fun surprise. Thanks for recommending it!



strega7 said:


> Beautiful!  My Grandma made me a dress when I was about 4 or 5, it was a cute little pink eyelet dress.  My mother let my little cousin wear it, and she never gave it back. I still can remember the dress even though I was so young, it left a lasting impression on me.  Your grandaughter is lucky to have someone make her such beautiful things, I am sure she will love and appreciate them forever.
> 
> Marci



Aww, that's a sweet story. It's so nice when someone appreciates all the love that goes into something hand made. Too bad you didn't get the dress back so you could have it. My Dad wore a pair of overalls when he was little and my sister, brother and I all wore them, and so far, 3 of my 5 grandchildren have worn them. It's pretty cool.


----------



## dianemom2

disneychic2 said:


> :
> 
> Thanks! BTW, my DH surprised me with a PED Basic and I can't wait to try it out! I had no idea he even knew I wanted that, so it was a fun surprise. Thanks for recommending it!


How awesome!  Just remember that when you buy the files on the internet, they come zipped.  You have to unzip them and then load just the PES files that you want onto your card.  You might want to set up a file folder for the designs that you purchase.  

Also, if you have the storage space on your computer (or on a thumb drive) keep all the formats of the files because that way you have more options when you want to upgrade your machine.  Somebody in one of my other sewing groups recently wanted to upgrade from her PE770 but she had to stick with Brother or Babylock because she had purchased hundreds of design files but only kept the PES format for them.  She had really wanted the Janome machine she had seen but didn't want to re-purchase many of her designs.


----------



## PurpleEars

disneychic2 said:


> BTW, my DH surprised me with a PED Basic and I can't wait to try it out! I had no idea he even knew I wanted that, so it was a fun surprise. Thanks for recommending it!
> 
> 
> It's so nice when someone appreciates all the love that goes into something hand made. Too bad you didn't get the dress back so you could have it. My Dad wore a pair of overalls when he was little and my sister, brother and I all wore them, and so far, 3 of my 5 grandchildren have worn them. It's pretty cool.



Congrats on getting the PED Basic. I am sure you will enjoy the ability to use embroidery files for your work!

That's a great story about the overalls. I guess the overalls were really well made to last that long! In my family it was a T-shirt that was worn by my brother, sister, and I. I imagine there were other pieces too, but this particular shirt showed up in various pictures.


I had a great sewing weekend. I finished the casserole carrier for my sister-in-law and I made myself a new lunch bag. I will have to wait until the weekend to take pictures as I am heading back to work tomorrow. At least this work week should be reasonably quiet since most people I work with are off until next week.


----------



## nannye

hey_jude said:


> Here's a few things I worked on for Christmas gifts:
> 
> Tea Towels -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beach Towels -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally my first patchwork twirl dress -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (with special thanks to Andrea for the directions she posted last summer!)
> 
> Judy



I love that dress!


----------



## RMAMom

Just wanted to pop in and wish everyone a happy new year!

Now that Christmas is behind us I am finding myself in need of a sewing project. I am not sure what I should sew now. Maybe the 2 zip hipster for my Aunt who has a birthday coming up, she really liked mine when we were in the parks last Oct.

Thanks to everyone that answered my questions about making blanket sleepers. I took your advise and gave up the idea and went to Joanns for fleece, it was slim pickens but I found a white fleece with red and green mittens on it and I was surprised at how cute they turned out. The pattern was really easy to follow but runs a little small. The baby wears 6-9 months, I made the sleepers in 12 months and had to take the arms out and use the 2T arms because they were just to tight. Of course in all fairness the baby is a bit of a chunky monkey! 

Here is my Grandson (5months)  on Christmas morning in his jammies.





[/IMG]






I am sorry I didn't think to take pics to better highlight the pajamas.


----------



## Disney52303

Hello all and Happy New Year!  I have been MIA for most of December I think   It was a crazy month with travel, parties, etc.  Much as I adore Christmas, I'm glad things can settle and I can be back to my normal routine (work, WW, running, sewing, etc).  Our next trip (to Beach Club Villas) is still 139 days away but I made this dress this weekend for DD and I LOVE IT!!!!

And you can see in the back of the photo I bought a shoe organizer thing this weekend and color coded all my scraps, which makes them so much easier to find than the basket I had been using.

The front (like the blue streak in DD's hair... Christmas gift):





The back:




I have the straps about an inch too long.  I will adjust the buttons if need be but I'm hoping she will be able to wear it both in May and November.

And two outfits I made for a friend who bought into DVC (used us as a referral) and I wanted to give her a thank you for their trip later this month:


----------



## dianemom2

PurpleEars said:


> I had a great sewing weekend. I finished the casserole carrier for my sister-in-law and I made myself a new lunch bag.


It sounds like you got a lot done this weekend.  Can't wait to see pictures!



RMAMom said:


> Thanks to everyone that answered my questions about making blanket sleepers. I took your advise and gave up the idea and went to Joanns for fleece, it was slim pickens but I found a white fleece with red and green mittens on it and I was surprised at how cute they turned out. The pattern was really easy to follow but runs a little small. The baby wears 6-9 months, I made the sleepers in 12 months and had to take the arms out and use the 2T arms because they were just to tight. Of course in all fairness the baby is a bit of a chunky monkey!
> 
> Here is my Grandson (5months)  on Christmas morning in his jammies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


The blanket sleeper turned out great!   I'm glad that you were able to find some cute fleece.  Now you can use the flannel next year when your dgs will be toddling around and wearing 2 piece pajamas is easier than when they are infants.  Your grandson is a real cutie!  Love those full cheeks!



Disney52303 said:


> The front (like the blue streak in DD's hair... Christmas gift):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the straps about an inch too long.  I will adjust the buttons if need be but I'm hoping she will be able to wear it both in May and November.
> 
> And two outfits I made for a friend who bought into DVC (used us as a referral) and I wanted to give her a thank you for their trip later this month:


The dress turned out great!  With the way kids grow,  you may not need to adjust the straps.  The outfits for your friend turned out great too.


----------



## Mouse7116

So excited!  I got an embroidery machine for Christmas!  We, gift cards to buy what I wanted and I got the Brother PE 770. I haven't fired it up yet but was wondering what you do for thread. Do you have a particular brand you like?  Purchase lots from eBay?  I have some sulky small spools but wasn't sure if that was the best to start with. 

Anyway, I'm very excited about my new addition and can't wait to get started!


----------



## love to stitch

Disney52303 said:


> Hello all and Happy New Year!  I have been MIA for most of December I think   It was a crazy month with travel, parties, etc.  Much as I adore Christmas, I'm glad things can settle and I can be back to my normal routine (work, WW, running, sewing, etc).  Our next trip (to Beach Club Villas) is still 139 days away but I made this dress this weekend for DD and I LOVE IT!!!!
> 
> And you can see in the back of the photo I bought a shoe organizer thing this weekend and color coded all my scraps, which makes them so much easier to find than the basket I had been using.
> 
> The front (like the blue streak in DD's hair... Christmas gift):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the straps about an inch too long.  I will adjust the buttons if need be but I'm hoping she will be able to wear it both in May and November.
> 
> And two outfits I made for a friend who bought into DVC (used us as a referral) and I wanted to give her a thank you for their trip later this month:



Your daughter and her new dress are adorable. And those are very cute thank you gifts.


----------



## PrincessMickey

love to stitch said:


> Crochetcabana.com has great tutorials and there are bunches of helpful videos on youtube. I would also suggest checking out crochetville.org where there are many helpful and friendly people. Ravelry.com is also another great forum for crochet and knitting.



Thank you so much. As soon as I get to the store to get a few starter supplies I will start watching some of the videos on crochetcabana. She has alot of great information on there!



dianemom2 said:


> I can't help with specifics but my dd wanted to learn to knit and she watched a bunch of videos on youtube.  It really  helped her.  I know you can't watch youtube at work but if you watch at home before you go, it might help.



Thank you! My plan is to watch some videos to get started and get familiar with everything. Then I will start with some squares or an easy pattern I can just print up and bring in. Maybe even down the road when I get better I can do hats or something for the gives instead of sewing and get those done while I'm at work



RMAMom said:


> Here is my Grandson (5months)  on Christmas morning in his jammies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry I didn't think to take pics to better highlight the pajamas.



He certainly is a chunker but oh so cute. Great job!!



Disney52303 said:


> The front (like the blue streak in DD's hair... Christmas gift):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the straps about an inch too long.  I will adjust the buttons if need be but I'm hoping she will be able to wear it both in May and November.
> 
> And two outfits I made for a friend who bought into DVC (used us as a referral) and I wanted to give her a thank you for their trip later this month:



I love the dress, and love that it works for any of the parks!! The other outfits looks great too!



Mouse7116 said:


> So excited!  I got an embroidery machine for Christmas!  We, gift cards to buy what I wanted and I got the Brother PE 770. I haven't fired it up yet but was wondering what you do for thread. Do you have a particular brand you like?  Purchase lots from eBay?  I have some sulky small spools but wasn't sure if that was the best to start with.
> 
> Anyway, I'm very excited about my new addition and can't wait to get started!



Congrats on the new machine!! I got a 770 for Christmas too! I ordered the 50 most popular colors from Marathon. Soon I will probably get the next 50 most popular colors. I know some on here get thread through Threadart. I will probably start ordering stabalizer online because I discovered Joann's doesn't always have the stablizer I need in stock. The first time I went in they had tear away but not cut away. The next time I went in they had the cut away but not the tear away.  I hope you have as much fun as I've been having with mine.


----------



## PrincessMom4

Anyone know where I can get a pattern online to make a water bottle holder??


----------



## lovesdumbo

PrincessMom4 said:


> Anyone know where I can get a pattern online to make a water bottle holder??



http://www.pinkchalkstudio.com/blog/2006/07/10/whiplash-challenge-water-bottle-carrier/


----------



## PurpleEars

RMAMom said:


> Just wanted to pop in and wish everyone a happy new year!
> 
> Now that Christmas is behind us I am finding myself in need of a sewing project. I am not sure what I should sew now. Maybe the 2 zip hipster for my Aunt who has a birthday coming up, she really liked mine when we were in the parks last Oct.
> 
> Thanks to everyone that answered my questions about making blanket sleepers. I took your advise and gave up the idea and went to Joanns for fleece, it was slim pickens but I found a white fleece with red and green mittens on it and I was surprised at how cute they turned out. The pattern was really easy to follow but runs a little small. The baby wears 6-9 months, I made the sleepers in 12 months and had to take the arms out and use the 2T arms because they were just to tight. Of course in all fairness the baby is a bit of a chunky monkey!
> 
> Here is my Grandson (5months)  on Christmas morning in his jammies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry I didn't think to take pics to better highlight the pajamas.



I am glad that you found something that worked and the sleeper looks great. Your grandson looks super cute with the sleeper!



Disney52303 said:


> Hello all and Happy New Year!  I have been MIA for most of December I think   It was a crazy month with travel, parties, etc.  Much as I adore Christmas, I'm glad things can settle and I can be back to my normal routine (work, WW, running, sewing, etc).  Our next trip (to Beach Club Villas) is still 139 days away but I made this dress this weekend for DD and I LOVE IT!!!!
> 
> And you can see in the back of the photo I bought a shoe organizer thing this weekend and color coded all my scraps, which makes them so much easier to find than the basket I had been using.
> 
> The front (like the blue streak in DD's hair... Christmas gift):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the straps about an inch too long.  I will adjust the buttons if need be but I'm hoping she will be able to wear it both in May and November.
> 
> And two outfits I made for a friend who bought into DVC (used us as a referral) and I wanted to give her a thank you for their trip later this month:



Happy New Year to you as well. The dress looks great and it is a good idea to have the straps a little bit longer so you can make the dress longer if need be. The outfits for your friend look great too! I guess they now have lots of opportunity to wear them with their DVC membership.



Mouse7116 said:


> So excited!  I got an embroidery machine for Christmas!  We, gift cards to buy what I wanted and I got the Brother PE 770. I haven't fired it up yet but was wondering what you do for thread. Do you have a particular brand you like?  Purchase lots from eBay?  I have some sulky small spools but wasn't sure if that was the best to start with.
> 
> Anyway, I'm very excited about my new addition and can't wait to get started!



Congrats on your new embroidery machine. I have been very happy with the Marathon thread that I got last year. I have used Sulky and Gutermann thread and both of them work well with my machine. However, some people on here had problems with Sulky and their Brother machines.



PrincessMom4 said:


> Anyone know where I can get a pattern online to make a water bottle holder??



There are some on youcanmakethis.com, though I imagine you can draft up a pattern pretty quickly for a water bottle holder.


----------



## pyrxtc

PurpleEars said:


> I have never bought Disney fabric from overseas. I am always concerned that they are not offically licensed (especially from China). I simply don't want to spend my hard earned money on counterfit items. I imagine the more reputable sellers will be ok?[/QUOTE
> 
> I can bet that 99% of what you are buying off Etsy from china is not licensed. They don't have the same laws there about licenses.
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessMom4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know where I can get a pattern online to make a water bottle holder??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try this one, I used a version of it to make my arrow bag and it worked great.
> 
> My DH is awesome !! he let me buy a display case for the Disney figures and bonus is it came with drawers that fit my patterns with plenty of room to add more. I can't wait to put it my sewing room when we move but right now it's in my kids playroom.
> 
> The whole thing -- it was a display for ski goggles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My figurines -- they were just sitting on top of the TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My patterns --- Each drawer holds about 75-100 patterns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I got two drawer stacks, the 2nd one just doesn't have the glass on it.They both look like this on front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus I was at Joann's this weekend and got a pic of all the New Mickey fabric they got in.
Click to expand...


----------



## pyrxtc

lovesdumbo said:


> http://www.pinkchalkstudio.com/blog/2006/07/10/whiplash-challenge-water-bottle-carrier/



You stole my link... hahaha  I was busy writing and being distracted by TV.


----------



## PrincessMom4

Thank you. I tried to find that pattern. I am in heaven now.


----------



## dianemom2

Mouse7116 said:


> So excited!  I got an embroidery machine for Christmas!  We, gift cards to buy what I wanted and I got the Brother PE 770. I haven't fired it up yet but was wondering what you do for thread. Do you have a particular brand you like?  Purchase lots from eBay?  I have some sulky small spools but wasn't sure if that was the best to start with.
> 
> Anyway, I'm very excited about my new addition and can't wait to get started!


How awesome!  Did you purchase the 770 locally or is being shipped to you?  I usually order from Threadart.com.  Their embroidery thread works great and it is very inexpensive.



PrincessMickey said:


> Thank you! My plan is to watch some videos to get started and get familiar with everything. Then I will start with some squares or an easy pattern I can just print up and bring in. Maybe even down the road when I get better I can do hats or something for the gives instead of sewing and get those done while I'm at work



That sounds like a very good plan.  Somebody that I know is participating in a contest to make preemie hats to donate to a hospital.  She has made some of the cutest Mickey ears hats for the babies.  I'm sure something like that would be perfect for a Big Give!




pyrxtc said:


> The whole thing -- it was a display for ski goggles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My figurines -- they were just sitting on top of the TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My patterns --- Each drawer holds about 75-100 patterns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus I was at Joann's this weekend and got a pic of all the New Mickey fabric they got in.


Awesome find on the display cases!  I love how many patterns that they hold for you!  I keep my regular paper patterns in a drawer in my sewing room.  But I just organized my epatterns in a binder and I'm so happy with it.  I am trying to stay away from Joanns and the new fabric.  I am still trying to sew from my stash.  I did break down and buy a few knit fabrics on the internet last week but the prices were just too low to pass up!


----------



## blessedmom4

*Good Morning ladies.  I know many of you don’t know me; however, some of you do. For those that don’t, my family is a Make a Wish family, we took our daughter’s trip to Disney in October, 2011. It took me 14 months to finish our Trip Report, because life kept getting in the way; however, the story is now complete and I wanted to share the link in case any of you wanted to read about this incredible trip that has helped us endure these last 14 months. 

We had so many of you who stepped forward to bless our family with the Big Give and I want you to know that there is rarely a day in my house that at least one of us isn’t wearing one of your amazing creations you made us. We are a huge Disney loving family from the tall to the small and we proudly wear our outfits everywhere, not just at Disney. It brings us joy and happiness to see the love that was poured into these outfits. Some of you have actually become my IRL friends. 

I have Thanked you all by letter, sent postcards and Christmas cards and Thanked you here...but I wanted to say one more time to those who blessed us...THANK YOU from the bottom of my heart. I know many may wonder if the Big Give matters...it did to us. I wasn’t on the DIS boards to have a Big Give and was actually a bit shy to accept it, I didn’t want others to think that was why I was here. I said yes because of my children and to see the joy on their face when they received the packages was priceless. Many of you were part of that journey, so I had to say one last time: THANK YOU from the bottom of my heart!

I hope, if you are inclined, you will come see the handiwork of your fellow Disboutiquers. I LOVE to come here and see the beautiful creations, although lately I haven’t had time to (in addition to all of our own health issues, my Dad was diagnosed with Cancer in August and spent 35 days in the hospital, 32 in Intensive Care and it has fallen to me to ensure he gets where he and my Mom need to be). To those who are gracious when I do get to drool over your beautiful work, THANK YOU! It is my desire to one day own an embroidery machine and it is fun to see what you are all able to create.

As you see I can be a bit wordy, and my TR is as well. Here is the Table of Contents so you can just read the actual journey if you so desire...and it is worth reading. Lisa’s wish was “To be FAMOUS at Disney” and she was in a HUGE way! It WAS the trip of a lifetime and many of you are part of that story. *


----------



## Mouse7116

Thanks for the thread tips!  I had forgotten about Marathon!  I'm a quilter and use a lot of Superior brand thread products but wasn't sure if that was the direction in which I really wanted to go.

I've also been looking at Mediera thread online.

I ordered my machine through Wal-Mart and had it shipped site to store so I could save on shipping.  They had the machine at $699 at one time, but it was $597 so must have been a rollback.  Either way, I'm not complaining!  Didn't take quite a week to arrive at my local store and now it is patiently waiting for me while I read the instruction manual and make my decision on thread.  DH was shocked that I hadn't gotten it all set up and started sewing.  I still need to get some stabilizer as well, but now I need to figure out what my first project will be.  

I'm looking forward to getting started, but trying not to rush into things so I don't frustrate myself by jumping in with both feet like I usually do!

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Hi everyone!  I haven't been on this board in months because I have been so busy with work and other things.  So many great creations and new faces but WTMTQ!

I did manage to get a little sewing done lately.  This is a dress I made for one of Alexa's friends who went to WDW in December.   She requested Sleeping Beauty.






Back view.






And a Mermaid dress for her sister, who is a year older.   Poor Alexa doesn't look too enthused in this picture.  She actually ended up having the stomach flu later that day and I was so afraid her friends would end up sick on their trip.  Thankfully they were fine!






And some Thanksgiving things I did for Alexa, Connor and my little granddaughter.  Alexa's outfit matches the baby's.  I don't know why I didn't bother to get a better pic.  Busy cooking while the guys watched football, I guess!  Ignore the unfinished drywall behind the couch.  My living room has been a work in progress for far too long and it's a sore subject!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

And here are a few more.

Grinch outfits I finished for the kids.  I had meant to do these last year, lol.  My photographer friend took this pic so it's much better than any of mine!






I don't think I ever shared these here.  Way back from Halloween!  Not the most flattering pic of Connor.






And back view of the Frankenweenie dress.  Ignore my daughter's pose, she is a bit of a smart-aleck at times!


----------



## dianemom2

Mouse7116 said:


> I ordered my machine through Wal-Mart and had it shipped site to store so I could save on shipping.  They had the machine at $699 at one time, but it was $597 so must have been a rollback.  Either way, I'm not complaining!  Didn't take quite a week to arrive at my local store and now it is patiently waiting for me while I read the instruction manual and make my decision on thread.  DH was shocked that I hadn't gotten it all set up and started sewing.  I still need to get some stabilizer as well, but now I need to figure out what my first project will be.


Can't wait to see your first project!



WyomingMomof6 said:


>


Everything is just adorable but I think I like the Ariel dress the best.  The skirt seems just exactly right for a mermaid dress!



WyomingMomof6 said:


>


So cute!  Did the kids wear the Grinch outfits for Christmas?


I stopped in at Joanns today and immediately broke my New Year's resolution to continue sewing from my stash.  I bought two of the new Mickey prints and I also bought a ton of the fabrics from the clearance racks.  This week they have 50% off the clearance fabrics.  Plus a lot of the clearance fabrics were those adorable Doodles fabrics.  I bought 4 of the Doodles knits, 2 corduroys and a couple of woven fabrics.


----------



## blessedmom4

*SHANNON!!! I love all of your outfits, as always. Love the Grinch Outfits, SB, Thanksgiving ...I love it all! I am so far behind on this thread so I don't know if you ever posted these outfits you so graciously made for Lisa; however, I want to make sure they are SEEN! *Shannon is one BUSY lady and still found time to make these pretty clothes for Lisa when we went to Orlando in September.* 


*Lisa LOVES this outfit, she says they are the most comfortable pants she has ever worn and would wear it every day, summer and winter if I would let her. *






*This outfit is AMAZING! Shannon had a houseful of ill family and still managed to make this for Lisa and she has also enjoyed it thoroughly. Lisa sang Beauty and the Beast at two separate performances in December and wore this outift both times. We LOVE it.




This gives me a chance to Thank Shannon once again for her kindness AND show off her amazing sewing skills. If I have already shared them, forgive me, they are worthy of being seen twice though.
*​

*Diane, I hope your husband is recovering and things are improving.  I need to go back and read if you have posted about him.*


----------



## PrincessMickey

pyrxtc said:


> My DH is awesome !! he let me buy a display case for the Disney figures and bonus is it came with drawers that fit my patterns with plenty of room to add more. I can't wait to put it my sewing room when we move but right now it's in my kids playroom.
> 
> The whole thing -- it was a display for ski goggles.



Those drawerrs are perfect for for patterns, what a great idea!!!



dianemom2 said:


> That sounds like a very good plan.  Somebody that I know is participating in a contest to make preemie hats to donate to a hospital.  She has made some of the cutest Mickey ears hats for the babies.  I'm sure something like that would be perfect for a Big Give!



How fun, I've already looked ahead at patterns and found patterns for Mickey and Minnie hats as well as patterns for crochted character dolls!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Back view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Mermaid dress for her sister, who is a year older.   Poor Alexa doesn't look too enthused in this picture.  She actually ended up having the stomach flu later that day and I was so afraid her friends would end up sick on their trip.  Thankfully they were fine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some Thanksgiving things I did for Alexa, Connor and my little granddaughter.  Alexa's outfit matches the baby's.  I don't know why I didn't bother to get a better pic.  Busy cooking while the guys watched football, I guess!  Ignore the unfinished drywall behind the couch.  My living room has been a work in progress for far too long and it's a sore subject!





WyomingMomof6 said:


> And here are a few more.
> 
> Grinch outfits I finished for the kids.  I had meant to do these last year, lol.  My photographer friend took this pic so it's much better than any of mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I ever shared these here.  Way back from Halloween!  Not the most flattering pic of Connor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And back view of the Frankenweenie dress.  Ignore my daughter's pose, she is a bit of a smart-aleck at times!



Love everything, I especially love the grinch outfits!!



blessedmom4 said:


> *SHANNON!!! I love all of your outfits, as always. Love the Grinch Outfits, SB, Thanksgiving ...I love it all! I am so far behind on this thread so I don't know if you ever posted these outfits you so graciously made for Lisa; however, I want to make sure they are SEEN! *Shannon is one BUSY lady and still found time to make these pretty clothes for Lisa when we went to Orlando in September.*
> 
> 
> *Lisa LOVES this outfit, she says they are the most comfortable pants she has ever worn and would wear it every day, summer and winter if I would let her. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This outfit is AMAZING! Shannon had a houseful of ill family and still managed to make this for Lisa and she has also enjoyed it thoroughly. Lisa sang Beauty and the Beast at two separate performances in December and wore this outift both times. We LOVE it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This gives me a chance to Thank Shannon once again for her kindness AND show off her amazing sewing skills. If I have already shared them, forgive me, they are worthy of being seen twice though.
> *​
> 
> *Diane, I hope your husband is recovering and things are improving.  I need to go back and read if you have posted about him.*



Shannon did a great job on both outfits and Lisa looks gorgous in them!!!!


----------



## PurpleEars

pyrxtc said:


> My DH is awesome !! he let me buy a display case for the Disney figures and bonus is it came with drawers that fit my patterns with plenty of room to add more. I can't wait to put it my sewing room when we move but right now it's in my kids playroom.
> 
> The whole thing -- it was a display for ski goggles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My figurines -- they were just sitting on top of the TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My patterns --- Each drawer holds about 75-100 patterns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I got two drawer stacks, the 2nd one just doesn't have the glass on it.They both look like this on front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus I was at Joann's this weekend and got a pic of all the New Mickey fabric they got in.



Great find on the display case and the set of drawers for your patterns. I am sure they will be a nice addition to your sewing room. Thanks for the sneak preview of the new Mickey fabric. I guess it's a good thing there isn't a Joann's near me!



blessedmom4 said:


> *Good Morning ladies.  I know many of you dont know me; however, some of you do. For those that dont, my family is a Make a Wish family, we took our daughters trip to Disney in October, 2011. It took me 14 months to finish our Trip Report, because life kept getting in the way; however, the story is now complete and I wanted to share the link in case any of you wanted to read about this incredible trip that has helped us endure these last 14 months.
> 
> We had so many of you who stepped forward to bless our family with the Big Give and I want you to know that there is rarely a day in my house that at least one of us isnt wearing one of your amazing creations you made us. We are a huge Disney loving family from the tall to the small and we proudly wear our outfits everywhere, not just at Disney. It brings us joy and happiness to see the love that was poured into these outfits. Some of you have actually become my IRL friends.
> 
> I have Thanked you all by letter, sent postcards and Christmas cards and Thanked you here...but I wanted to say one more time to those who blessed us...THANK YOU from the bottom of my heart. I know many may wonder if the Big Give matters...it did to us. I wasnt on the DIS boards to have a Big Give and was actually a bit shy to accept it, I didnt want others to think that was why I was here. I said yes because of my children and to see the joy on their face when they received the packages was priceless. Many of you were part of that journey, so I had to say one last time: THANK YOU from the bottom of my heart!
> 
> I hope, if you are inclined, you will come see the handiwork of your fellow Disboutiquers. I LOVE to come here and see the beautiful creations, although lately I havent had time to (in addition to all of our own health issues, my Dad was diagnosed with Cancer in August and spent 35 days in the hospital, 32 in Intensive Care and it has fallen to me to ensure he gets where he and my Mom need to be). To those who are gracious when I do get to drool over your beautiful work, THANK YOU! It is my desire to one day own an embroidery machine and it is fun to see what you are all able to create.
> 
> As you see I can be a bit wordy, and my TR is as well. Here is the Table of Contents so you can just read the actual journey if you so desire...and it is worth reading. Lisas wish was To be FAMOUS at Disney and she was in a HUGE way! It WAS the trip of a lifetime and many of you are part of that story. *



Hi Judy! Happy New Year to you and your family. Thank you for the note about your TR. I am sorry to hear that your family had various health issues lately. I hope 2013 will bring a healthy start for all of you. It is heart warming to know that our work has made a difference to your family. By the way, we got your Christmas card in the mail today (thank you). I like the stamps you chose for the card!



Mouse7116 said:


> Thanks for the thread tips!  I had forgotten about Marathon!  I'm a quilter and use a lot of Superior brand thread products but wasn't sure if that was the direction in which I really wanted to go.
> 
> I've also been looking at Mediera thread online.
> 
> I ordered my machine through Wal-Mart and had it shipped site to store so I could save on shipping.  They had the machine at $699 at one time, but it was $597 so must have been a rollback.  Either way, I'm not complaining!  Didn't take quite a week to arrive at my local store and now it is patiently waiting for me while I read the instruction manual and make my decision on thread.  DH was shocked that I hadn't gotten it all set up and started sewing.  I still need to get some stabilizer as well, but now I need to figure out what my first project will be.
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting started, but trying not to rush into things so I don't frustrate myself by jumping in with both feet like I usually do!
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!



Sounds like you got a good deal on your machine. I hope you will be able to get the supplies soon so you can start playing with it!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Hi everyone!  I haven't been on this board in months because I have been so busy with work and other things.  So many great creations and new faces but WTMTQ!
> 
> I did manage to get a little sewing done lately.  This is a dress I made for one of Alexa's friends who went to WDW in December.   She requested Sleeping Beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Mermaid dress for her sister, who is a year older.   Poor Alexa doesn't look too enthused in this picture.  She actually ended up having the stomach flu later that day and I was so afraid her friends would end up sick on their trip.  Thankfully they were fine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some Thanksgiving things I did for Alexa, Connor and my little granddaughter.  Alexa's outfit matches the baby's.  I don't know why I didn't bother to get a better pic.  Busy cooking while the guys watched football, I guess!  Ignore the unfinished drywall behind the couch.  My living room has been a work in progress for far too long and it's a sore subject!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are a few more.
> 
> Grinch outfits I finished for the kids.  I had meant to do these last year, lol.  My photographer friend took this pic so it's much better than any of mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I ever shared these here.  Way back from Halloween!  Not the most flattering pic of Connor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And back view of the Frankenweenie dress.  Ignore my daughter's pose, she is a bit of a smart-aleck at times!



Great job on the Sleeping Beauty and Ariel dresses (especially when you put Flora the fairy on the bodice on the Sleeping Beauty dress!). I am sure the girls liked them. Great job on the Thanksgiving, Grinch, and Halloween outfits!



dianemom2 said:


> I stopped in at Joanns today and immediately broke my New Year's resolution to continue sewing from my stash.  I bought two of the new Mickey prints and I also bought a ton of the fabrics from the clearance racks.  This week they have 50% off the clearance fabrics.  Plus a lot of the clearance fabrics were those adorable Doodles fabrics.  I bought 4 of the Doodles knits, 2 corduroys and a couple of woven fabrics.



Sounds like you got excellent deals on your fabric. I am trying to sew from my stash as well!



blessedmom4 said:


> *SHANNON!!! I love all of your outfits, as always. Love the Grinch Outfits, SB, Thanksgiving ...I love it all! I am so far behind on this thread so I don't know if you ever posted these outfits you so graciously made for Lisa; however, I want to make sure they are SEEN! *Shannon is one BUSY lady and still found time to make these pretty clothes for Lisa when we went to Orlando in September.*
> 
> 
> *Lisa LOVES this outfit, she says they are the most comfortable pants she has ever worn and would wear it every day, summer and winter if I would let her. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This outfit is AMAZING! Shannon had a houseful of ill family and still managed to make this for Lisa and she has also enjoyed it thoroughly. Lisa sang Beauty and the Beast at two separate performances in December and wore this outift both times. We LOVE it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This gives me a chance to Thank Shannon once again for her kindness AND show off her amazing sewing skills. If I have already shared them, forgive me, they are worthy of being seen twice though.
> *​
> 
> *Diane, I hope your husband is recovering and things are improving.  I need to go back and read if you have posted about him.*



That IS an amazing dress! The outfit looks pretty in addition to being comfy! Princess Lisa is a beautiful model for the outfits too!


----------



## tinkbell13

Everyone has been so busy lately! WTMTQ! I have seen many beautiful dresses and outfits posted. I so wish we had a trip planned so I could justify making some Disney stuff. I guess I'll just have to get my fix by signing up for the next Give!

I was busy before Christmas finishing some gifts for family. Sorry in advance for the non-Disney picture overload! And no matter how small I edit the photos on my computer, they still show up huge here! I'll have to brush up on my photo editing skills once work calms down a bit.

A towel and facecloth for part of my niece's birthday gift. The towel is in her favourite colour, pink! (This prompted her to ask me if I could redo one of her shirts because SIL tossed it.) 




DS participated in a Secret Santa for his class at school. He asked me if I could make a "winter shirt" for the girl he got. It was a $5 limit and I lucked out on the shirt - it was only $2! The shirt was actually red not pink. See what I get for taking a picture in the dark!?!




DS also wanted a shirt for his holiday concert. And for $2, why not!




Then I did an apron for SIL. Apparently she has been miffed for quite a few months that I haven't made her anything "special". Little did she know I had been working on designing this apron and digitizing the designs for a few months to make sure they were perfect for her. When I saw the blue vine fabric in the stash that my friend gave me in the summer, I knew I had hit the jackpot and just had to find a coordinating fabric. She always brings fancy cupcakes to family events so I had to put a cupcake on it for her!




I made some Christmas hand towels for SIL and MIL. The fuzzy white stuff is the water soluble stabilizer that I washed out after I took the picture and then promptly forgot to take another picture before I wrapped them up.




A red apron I did for my FIL who would BBQ everything if he could. The place that had the shirts for $2 had these aprons for $3. Another awesome deal! I was a little disappointed in how much this font pulled in the apron while stitching. You could literally see the material being pulled in as the machine was stitching. I may try doing this one over again on something else to see if it is the font, the material or I just messed up when hooping it.




My BIL is right into the whole "Keep Calm" craze and he loves to cook, so I did a red apron for him too. This one turned out a lot better and I did it the same way so I think the issue on the other one is the font.




And finally, a shirt for my MIL to wear on New Years. She loves her bling so this was perfect for her!




'Let it snow' and the other Christmas designs came from dailyembroidery.com. The name on the towel is HeatherSue's Disney font and the heart/flower applique came from LinniePinnie. The cupcake apron and 'Keep Calm' apron are designs I digitized myself. The big font in the 'King' apron came from dailyembroidery and I digitized the small font and crown in it. Overall, I was pretty happy with how most items turned out. I still have a lot to learn about digitizing but I was really happy with how the designs I did stitched out.


----------



## visitingapril09

PrincessMom4 said:


> Thank you. I tried to find that pattern. I am in heaven now.



Our tickers look very similar!!! Where are you staying?


----------



## AmberGreenawalt

YAY! Hi! I finally found the newest thread  Sewing up a storm over here for our upcoming trip to Disney for our daughter Savannah's Wish on february 22nd.  Love me some Disboutiquers!!!  Just happy to have found the thread and able to follow along again.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

blessedmom4 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This gives me a chance to Thank Shannon once again for her kindness AND show off her amazing sewing skills. If I have already shared them, forgive me, they are worthy of being seen twice though.
> [/CENTER]*



Judy, thank you so much!  I was happy to do those for Lisa and actually I was in such a hurry to get them mailed, I didn't take pictures!  I did look at the pics on your trip report shortly after you posted them but I am behind on it again.  One day I will finish reading!  I'm so glad Lisa could wear the Belle outfit to perform in!  Alexa has requested one like when we go see the off-Broadway show in February so I better get busy!

Diane, Alexa did wear her Grinch outfit on Christmas.  Connor is starting to not want to wear anything I make and I don't push the issue.  I was happy to get a picture of the two of them!  

Thanks everyone for all the compliments!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

tinkbell13 said:


> DS also wanted a shirt for his holiday concert. And for $2, why not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Everything looks great!  Thanks for the info on the embroidery designs, I want to get a few of those!


----------



## RMAMom

Disney52303 said:


> Hello all and Happy New Year!  I have been MIA for most of December I think   It was a crazy month with travel, parties, etc.  Much as I adore Christmas, I'm glad things can settle and I can be back to my normal routine (work, WW, running, sewing, etc).  Our next trip (to Beach Club Villas) is still 139 days away but I made this dress this weekend for DD and I LOVE IT!!!!
> 
> And you can see in the back of the photo I bought a shoe organizer thing this weekend and color coded all my scraps, which makes them so much easier to find than the basket I had been using.
> 
> The front (like the blue streak in DD's hair... Christmas gift):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the straps about an inch too long.  I will adjust the buttons if need be but I'm hoping she will be able to wear it both in May and November.
> 
> And two outfits I made for a friend who bought into DVC (used us as a referral) and I wanted to give her a thank you for their trip later this month:



Love the dress as I sit here and freeze it remindes me of a lovely, warm,  vacation! Your AK shirts look great, that is my favorite park!



pyrxtc said:


> PurpleEars said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never bought Disney fabric from overseas. I am always concerned that they are not offically licensed (especially from China). I simply don't want to spend my hard earned money on counterfit items. I imagine the more reputable sellers will be ok?[/QUOTE
> 
> I can bet that 99% of what you are buying off Etsy from china is not licensed. They don't have the same laws there about licenses.
> 
> 
> 
> Try this one, I used a version of it to make my arrow bag and it worked great.
> 
> My DH is awesome !! he let me buy a display case for the Disney figures and bonus is it came with drawers that fit my patterns with plenty of room to add more. I can't wait to put it my sewing room when we move but right now it's in my kids playroom.
> 
> The whole thing -- it was a display for ski goggles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My figurines -- they were just sitting on top of the TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My patterns --- Each drawer holds about 75-100 patterns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I got two drawer stacks, the 2nd one just doesn't have the glass on it.They both look like this on front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus I was at Joann's this weekend and got a pic of all the New Mickey fabric they got in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link, looks like a fun project that I would like to try.
> I love your storage cabinet for your patterns, lots of great storage.
> I collect Jim Shore Disney Figurines, I pick one up as a souvenir every time we take a trip. Currently, they are in my china cabinet in my dining room.
> 
> 
> WyomingMomof6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here are a few more.
> 
> Grinch outfits I finished for the kids.  I had meant to do these last year, lol.  My photographer friend took this pic so it's much better than any of mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I ever shared these here.  Way back from Halloween!  Not the most flattering pic of Connor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And back view of the Frankenweenie dress.  Ignore my daughter's pose, she is a bit of a smart-aleck at times!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything looks great, your kiddos are really getting big!
> 
> 
> 
> tinkbell13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone has been so busy lately! WTMTQ! I have seen many beautiful dresses and outfits posted. I so wish we had a trip planned so I could justify making some Disney stuff. I guess I'll just have to get my fix by signing up for the next Give!
> 
> I was busy before Christmas finishing some gifts for family. Sorry in advance for the non-Disney picture overload! And no matter how small I edit the photos on my computer, they still show up huge here! I'll have to brush up on my photo editing skills once work calms down a bit.
> 
> A towel and facecloth for part of my niece's birthday gift. The towel is in her favourite colour, pink! (This prompted her to ask me if I could redo one of her shirts because SIL tossed it.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS participated in a Secret Santa for his class at school. He asked me if I could make a "winter shirt" for the girl he got. It was a $5 limit and I lucked out on the shirt - it was only $2! The shirt was actually red not pink. See what I get for taking a picture in the dark!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS also wanted a shirt for his holiday concert. And for $2, why not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I did an apron for SIL. Apparently she has been miffed for quite a few months that I haven't made her anything "special". Little did she know I had been working on designing this apron and digitizing the designs for a few months to make sure they were perfect for her. When I saw the blue vine fabric in the stash that my friend gave me in the summer, I knew I had hit the jackpot and just had to find a coordinating fabric. She always brings fancy cupcakes to family events so I had to put a cupcake on it for her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made some Christmas hand towels for SIL and MIL. The fuzzy white stuff is the water soluble stabilizer that I washed out after I took the picture and then promptly forgot to take another picture before I wrapped them up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A red apron I did for my FIL who would BBQ everything if he could. The place that had the shirts for $2 had these aprons for $3. Another awesome deal! I was a little disappointed in how much this font pulled in the apron while stitching. You could literally see the material being pulled in as the machine was stitching. I may try doing this one over again on something else to see if it is the font, the material or I just messed up when hooping it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My BIL is right into the whole "Keep Calm" craze and he loves to cook, so I did a red apron for him too. This one turned out a lot better and I did it the same way so I think the issue on the other one is the font.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, a shirt for my MIL to wear on New Years. She loves her bling so this was perfect for her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Let it snow' and the other Christmas designs came from dailyembroidery.com. The name on the towel is HeatherSue's Disney font and the heart/flower applique came from LinniePinnie. The cupcake apron and 'Keep Calm' apron are designs I digitized myself. The big font in the 'King' apron came from dailyembroidery and I digitized the small font and crown in it. Overall, I was pretty happy with how most items turned out. I still have a lot to learn about digitizing but I was really happy with how the designs I did stitched out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you have been busy! I'll bet everyone enjoyed their gifts. I think your aprons need different stabilizer and thats why you ran into a problem. What did you use? Congrats on the digitizing, I don't think I will ever figure that out!
> 
> Judy ~ I thought I picked up your post but I guessed I missed it. I will get over and catch up on your trip report but I wanted to wish you Gods many blessings for you and your family in the new year.
Click to expand...


----------



## PrincessMom4

visitingapril09 said:


> Our tickers look very similar!!! Where are you staying?



We are staying at Saratoga Springs. Where are you staying??


----------



## dianemom2

tinkbell13 said:


> E
> 
> A towel and facecloth for part of my niece's birthday gift.


Everything turned out great.  I love the shirt for your son and it was sweet that he wanted you to make a shirt for the girl in his class.  I think that the apron pulled because the density of the embroidery.  Sometimes when the embroidery is so dense, it tends to pull the embroidery like that.  Did you use a heavy weight cut away stabilizer?  Material on those aprons can be tricky to work with.



AmberGreenawalt said:


> YAY! Hi! I finally found the newest thread  Sewing up a storm over here for our upcoming trip to Disney for our daughter Savannah's Wish on february 22nd.  Love me some Disboutiquers!!!  Just happy to have found the thread and able to follow along again.


Welcome back to the group!  We can't wait to see pictures of what you've been making!  Aren't you friends with Marianne IRL?



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Diane, Alexa did wear her Grinch outfit on Christmas.  Connor is starting to not want to wear anything I make and I don't push the issue.  I was happy to get a picture of the two of them!


I know how you've been feeling.  My girls don't want me to make anything for them and haven't for several years.  However, somebody in another sewing group posted a picture of a dress today.  DD12 saw it and actually asked me to make her one for our cruise this summer!  I am so excited!

Here is a link to the dress she wants me to make:
http://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/sis-boom-vanessa-topdress-for-women.htm

Now I just have to figure out if I have a large enough piece of material in my stash or if I will have to go and buy something.

Here are a few things that I finished up today:

This is Ellie Inspired's Sandpiper dress but I added the little flutter sleeves because it is usually sleeveless.





Here is a sleeveless version:





And then two more Butterfly dresses.  I think I am done with this pattern for this spring.  I've made like 5 of them in different materials.  I might make another one or two as a blouse to pair with some shorts or capris.










As a nice bonus, I got the main material in the butterfly dresses for free.  When I ordered the scrap box from the Fat Quarter shop on Cyber Monday, they were delayed in shipping it to me.  They were very nice and sent an email with a gift certificate code in it.  So I used it to order the Berenstain Bears fabric, the Hello Kitty fabric and that surfboard fabric (which I used earlier this week).  All I had to pay for was the shipping charges.


----------



## RMAMom

dianemom2 said:


> Everything turned out great.  I love the shirt for your son and it was sweet that he wanted you to make a shirt for the girl in his class.  I think that the apron pulled because the density of the embroidery.  Sometimes when the embroidery is so dense, it tends to pull the embroidery like that.  Did you use a heavy weight cut away stabilizer?  Material on those aprons can be tricky to work with.
> 
> 
> Welcome back to the group!  We can't wait to see pictures of what you've been making!  Aren't you friends with Marianne IRL?
> 
> 
> I know how you've been feeling.  My girls don't want me to make anything for them and haven't for several years.  However, somebody in another sewing group posted a picture of a dress today.  DD12 saw it and actually asked me to make her one for our cruise this summer!  I am so excited!
> 
> Here is a link to the dress she wants me to make:
> http://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/sis-boom-vanessa-topdress-for-women.htm
> 
> Now I just have to figure out if I have a large enough piece of material in my stash or if I will have to go and buy something.
> 
> Here are a few things that I finished up today:
> 
> This is Ellie Inspired's Sandpiper dress but I added the little flutter sleeves because it is usually sleeveless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a sleeveless version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then two more Butterfly dresses.  I think I am done with this pattern for this spring.  I've made like 5 of them in different materials.  I might make another one or two as a blouse to pair with some shorts or capris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a nice bonus, I got the main material in the butterfly dresses for free.  When I ordered the scrap box from the Fat Quarter shop on Cyber Monday, they were delayed in shipping it to me.  They were very nice and sent an email with a gift certificate code in it.  So I used it to order the Berenstain Bears fabric, the Hello Kitty fabric and that surfboard fabric (which I used earlier this week).  All I had to pay for was the shipping charges.



Love the dresses but I love, love, love the Berenstain dress. Those fabrics together are fantastic!


----------



## PurpleEars

tinkbell13 said:


> Everyone has been so busy lately! WTMTQ! I have seen many beautiful dresses and outfits posted. I so wish we had a trip planned so I could justify making some Disney stuff. I guess I'll just have to get my fix by signing up for the next Give!
> 
> I was busy before Christmas finishing some gifts for family. Sorry in advance for the non-Disney picture overload! And no matter how small I edit the photos on my computer, they still show up huge here! I'll have to brush up on my photo editing skills once work calms down a bit.
> 
> A towel and facecloth for part of my niece's birthday gift. The towel is in her favourite colour, pink! (This prompted her to ask me if I could redo one of her shirts because SIL tossed it.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS participated in a Secret Santa for his class at school. He asked me if I could make a "winter shirt" for the girl he got. It was a $5 limit and I lucked out on the shirt - it was only $2! The shirt was actually red not pink. See what I get for taking a picture in the dark!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS also wanted a shirt for his holiday concert. And for $2, why not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I did an apron for SIL. Apparently she has been miffed for quite a few months that I haven't made her anything "special". Little did she know I had been working on designing this apron and digitizing the designs for a few months to make sure they were perfect for her. When I saw the blue vine fabric in the stash that my friend gave me in the summer, I knew I had hit the jackpot and just had to find a coordinating fabric. She always brings fancy cupcakes to family events so I had to put a cupcake on it for her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made some Christmas hand towels for SIL and MIL. The fuzzy white stuff is the water soluble stabilizer that I washed out after I took the picture and then promptly forgot to take another picture before I wrapped them up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A red apron I did for my FIL who would BBQ everything if he could. The place that had the shirts for $2 had these aprons for $3. Another awesome deal! I was a little disappointed in how much this font pulled in the apron while stitching. You could literally see the material being pulled in as the machine was stitching. I may try doing this one over again on something else to see if it is the font, the material or I just messed up when hooping it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My BIL is right into the whole "Keep Calm" craze and he loves to cook, so I did a red apron for him too. This one turned out a lot better and I did it the same way so I think the issue on the other one is the font.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, a shirt for my MIL to wear on New Years. She loves her bling so this was perfect for her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Let it snow' and the other Christmas designs came from dailyembroidery.com. The name on the towel is HeatherSue's Disney font and the heart/flower applique came from LinniePinnie. The cupcake apron and 'Keep Calm' apron are designs I digitized myself. The big font in the 'King' apron came from dailyembroidery and I digitized the small font and crown in it. Overall, I was pretty happy with how most items turned out. I still have a lot to learn about digitizing but I was really happy with how the designs I did stitched out.



Wow! You have been busy! I like all the gifts that you made. I am sure the recipients liked them too. You did a great job with digitizing!



AmberGreenawalt said:


> YAY! Hi! I finally found the newest thread  Sewing up a storm over here for our upcoming trip to Disney for our daughter Savannah's Wish on february 22nd.  Love me some Disboutiquers!!!  Just happy to have found the thread and able to follow along again.



Welcome back! I can't wait to see pictures of your creations!



dianemom2 said:


> I know how you've been feeling.  My girls don't want me to make anything for them and haven't for several years.  However, somebody in another sewing group posted a picture of a dress today.  DD12 saw it and actually asked me to make her one for our cruise this summer!  I am so excited!
> 
> Here is a link to the dress she wants me to make:
> http://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/sis-boom-vanessa-topdress-for-women.htm
> 
> Now I just have to figure out if I have a large enough piece of material in my stash or if I will have to go and buy something.
> 
> Here are a few things that I finished up today:
> 
> This is Ellie Inspired's Sandpiper dress but I added the little flutter sleeves because it is usually sleeveless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a sleeveless version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then two more Butterfly dresses.  I think I am done with this pattern for this spring.  I've made like 5 of them in different materials.  I might make another one or two as a blouse to pair with some shorts or capris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a nice bonus, I got the main material in the butterfly dresses for free.  When I ordered the scrap box from the Fat Quarter shop on Cyber Monday, they were delayed in shipping it to me.  They were very nice and sent an email with a gift certificate code in it.  So I used it to order the Berenstain Bears fabric, the Hello Kitty fabric and that surfboard fabric (which I used earlier this week).  All I had to pay for was the shipping charges.



It must be exciting to be able to sew something for your girl. The dresses you finished today look great. How nice for the Fat Quarter shop to give you a store credit for delay in shipping!


----------



## blessedmom4

*I thought I better come by and say hi before I was hopelessly lost again. I also wanted to share a picture of Lisa (mommy2mrb) and Megan. For those who don't know, Lisa's husband died in the Haiti Earthquake three years ago this month. She has been supporting the building of an orphanage in Haiti and many Disboutiquers made blankets for the children. Most of you know Lisa and I are like sister's and my heart is with her right now, she is in Haiti as they prepare the orphanage. I thought I would share a photo, so you would all know to pray for them. Don't worry, she gave me permission to post pics of them before she left. *






PrincessMickey said:


> How fun, I've already looked ahead at patterns and found patterns for Mickey and Minnie hats as well as patterns for crochted character dolls!
> 
> *That is too cool!*
> 
> Love everything, I especially love the grinch outfits!!
> 
> *Shannon, is that outfit pants?? Similar to Lisa's Mickey/Minnie you made? (I have bene analyzing it, can you tell??) LOVE IT!*
> 
> Shannon did a great job on both outfits and Lisa looks gorgous in them!!!!


*Thank you Sarah, I think so too! On both fronts!  *



PurpleEars said:


> Hi Judy! Happy New Year to you and your family. Thank you for the note about your TR. I am sorry to hear that your family had various health issues lately. I hope 2013 will bring a healthy start for all of you. It is heart warming to know that our work has made a difference to your family. By the way, we got your Christmas card in the mail today (thank you). I like the stamps you chose for the card!
> 
> *Thank you Flora!  I pray the same for you! WOW, it took the card a long tome to get to Canada...I am just glad it arrived, I sent out quite a few I know for fact have NOT reached their destinations yet and that was over three weeks ago...every time I see the handiwork of you wonderful ladies it is like a small hug all over again, it meant the world to me. And we STILL love them! *
> 
> That IS an amazing dress! The outfit looks pretty in addition to being comfy! Princess Lisa is a beautiful model for the outfits too!


*Shannon spoiled Lisa but good and it will have many more uses as will that wonderful outfit Lisa loves. And Princess Lisa LOVES to model! 
*


WyomingMomof6 said:


> Judy, thank you so much!  I was happy to do those for Lisa and actually I was in such a hurry to get them mailed, I didn't take pictures!  I did look at the pics on your trip report shortly after you posted them but I am behind on it again.  One day I will finish reading!  I'm so glad Lisa could wear the Belle outfit to perform in!  Alexa has requested one like when we go see the off-Broadway show in February so I better get busy!
> *We LOVE those outfits and you poured a lot of time and hard work in to them. I have TONS of pics of them in action! And NOT just on the trip! The MAW TR is long, I fully understand! Alexa is a smart girl, that Belle dress could be patented and sold for a lot I do believe! HOw fun yo uget to see the show! *
> Diane, Alexa did wear her Grinch outfit on Christmas.  Connor is starting to not want to wear anything I make and I don't push the issue.  I was happy to get a picture of the two of them!


*I purposely didn't let Lisa see the Grinch outfit, she LOVES Seuss and adores the Grinch! I have a little crush on "him" as well after he was so kind to me at Universal! *


RMAMom said:


> Love the dress as I sit here and freeze it remindes me of a lovely, warm,  vacation! Your AK shirts look great, that is my favorite park!
> *I know, it is GORGEOUS! *
> 
> Judy ~ I thought I picked up your post but I guessed I missed it. I will get over and catch up on your trip report but I wanted to wish you Gods many blessings for you and your family in the new year.


*You are such a blessing to us as well Mary, Lisa's hospital gown you made is so pretty and has come in handy too many times this past year...but at least the Princess was stylish! Thank you for all of your good wishes and prayers...I send them all back to you! 
*

*Diane, those dresses you made were gorgeous, I will not show Lisa Hello Kitty either...she loves that cat. And I loved all of the others, especially the Berenstain Bears, how sweet! *


----------



## visitingapril09

PrincessMom4 said:


> We are staying at Saratoga Springs. Where are you staying??



We are staying at Port Orleans Riverside. This is our first time staying on site so we are very excited!!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

dianemom2 said:


> I know how you've been feeling.  My girls don't want me to make anything for them and haven't for several years.  However, somebody in another sewing group posted a picture of a dress today.  DD12 saw it and actually asked me to make her one for our cruise this summer!  I am so excited!
> 
> Here is a link to the dress she wants me to make:
> http://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/sis-boom-vanessa-topdress-for-women.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I'm glad Alexa still likes me to sew for her, I'll be sad when the day comes that she doesn't.  That's great that your daughter found a dress she wants!  The Elle dresses are adoreable, I'll have to try that pattern.  I LOVE the Berenstein Bears fabric, my kids have all loved those books!
> 
> 
> 
> blessedmom4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *[S left. [/COLOR][/SIZE]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great picture!
> [
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> The Grinch top is the same pattern as the one I made for Lisa, a Simply Sweet.  Here is a better pic of the skirt on Christmas day, although I had intended for these appliques to be in back.  I decided it was a little nit-picky to ask her to turn it around, lol
Click to expand...


----------



## dianemom2

RMAMom said:


> Love the dresses but I love, love, love the Berenstain dress. Those fabrics together are fantastic!


Thanks!  The blue/green fabric came from my Fat Quarter scrap box.  There were some really nice pieces in there.



PurpleEars said:


> It must be exciting to be able to sew something for your girl.


Yes, I can't believe that she actually asked me to sew something for her!



blessedmom4 said:


> *I thought I better come by and say hi before I was hopelessly lost again. I also wanted to share a picture of Lisa (mommy2mrb) and Megan. For those who don't know, Lisa's husband died in the Haiti Earthquake three years ago this month. She has been supporting the building of an orphanage in Haiti and many Disboutiquers made blankets for the children. Most of you know Lisa and I are like sister's and my heart is with her right now, she is in Haiti as they prepare the orphanage. I thought I would share a photo, so you would all know to pray for them. Don't worry, she gave me permission to post pics of them before she left. *


Thanks for sharing the picture of Lisa and Meagan in Haiti.  My daughters made some blankets and we sent them to her for the trip.  They had such a good time making them and it was definitely for a good cause.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> dianemom2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad Alexa still likes me to sew for her, I'll be sad when the day comes that she doesn't.  That's great that your daughter found a dress she wants!  The Elle dresses are adoreable, I'll have to try that pattern.  I LOVE the Berenstein Bears fabric, my kids have all loved those books!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was hard when my kids told me that they didn't like anything that I sewed for them anymore.  Maybe they are finally outgrowing that phase.
> 
> I loved the Berenstain Bears books when my girls were little and they also loved the show on PBS.  I made the dress for my niece who is in kindergarten this year and I thought it was just perfect for a little kindergarten girl.
Click to expand...


----------



## nannye

Disney52303 said:


> Hello all and Happy New Year!  I have been MIA for most of December I think   It was a crazy month with travel, parties, etc.  Much as I adore Christmas, I'm glad things can settle and I can be back to my normal routine (work, WW, running, sewing, etc).  Our next trip (to Beach Club Villas) is still 139 days away but I made this dress this weekend for DD and I LOVE IT!!!!
> 
> And you can see in the back of the photo I bought a shoe organizer thing this weekend and color coded all my scraps, which makes them so much easier to find than the basket I had been using.
> 
> The front (like the blue streak in DD's hair... Christmas gift):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the straps about an inch too long.  I will adjust the buttons if need be but I'm hoping she will be able to wear it both in May and November.
> 
> And two outfits I made for a friend who bought into DVC (used us as a referral) and I wanted to give her a thank you for their trip later this month:



Awww Love it! Is it the simply sweet? It looks like it, but I see the buttons so I wonder. I need to learn how to do buttons!


----------



## scrap_heaven

*HELP!! Please!!​*
Okay I am taking my daughter to see wizard of Oz
http://www.mirvish.com/shows/thewizardofoz/home

I think I am going to use these 2 fabrics









Also I have these appliques





























What pattern can I use? I have the Scientific seamstress's patterns but I am open to other pattern choices.  I need to make a decision asap, as it needs to be made today.


----------



## sewmess

Happy new year to all!   Having missed a couple of weeks, there is way too much to comment on.  Everything is, per usual, awesome and beautiful.

I do have to say to Goteamwood:  I want that Batman bowling shirt!! Your DH is one lucky guy.  Hope you figure a way to make the fabric work for toddlers. . .I think that trio picture would be priceless.


----------



## dianemom2

scrap_heaven said:


> *HELP!! Please!!​*
> Okay I am taking my daughter to see wizard of Oz
> http://www.mirvish.com/shows/thewizardofoz/home
> 
> 
> What pattern can I use? I have the Scientific seamstress's patterns but I am open to other pattern choices.  I need to make a decision asap, as it needs to be made today.


Your fabrics and your appliques are very cute!  I think that I'd do a Simply Sweet and divide the skirt up into panels.  Or an insa skirt (from the Sewing Clothes Kids Love book) with a cute t-shirt would look great too.  Here is an example of an insa skirt:





And here is an example of a Simply Sweet with a skirt that I made with panels.  I had also changed up the top a bit but you wouldn't need to do that.






Here is a Wizard of Oz set that I did a couple of years ago.  I donated it to the Silent Auction at my kids' school.  It did really well in the auction.  In fact the lady who worked for the hotel coordinating the event ended up buying it.  Then we ended up booking our daughters' bat mitzvah at the same hotel and now I she is our event coordinator.  She bought it for her granddaughter who still hasn't grown into it yet.  LOL!


----------



## squirrel

I can't wait to start sewing!  I have a new computer so now I can post pictures again (the old one had no disk space).

Love seeing what everyone else has been up to.

Where would I find the Butterfly dress pattern?


----------



## PurpleEars

blessedmom4 said:


> *I thought I better come by and say hi before I was hopelessly lost again. I also wanted to share a picture of Lisa (mommy2mrb) and Megan. For those who don't know, Lisa's husband died in the Haiti Earthquake three years ago this month. She has been supporting the building of an orphanage in Haiti and many Disboutiquers made blankets for the children. Most of you know Lisa and I are like sister's and my heart is with her right now, she is in Haiti as they prepare the orphanage. I thought I would share a photo, so you would all know to pray for them. Don't worry, she gave me permission to post pics of them before she left. *



Thank you for sharing the picture of Lisa and Megan. I had the opportunity to meet them last year and they were such nice people. I will be praying for them as this is an emotionally difficult time for them. I hope everthing with the orphanage proceed smoothly and they will have a safe trip.



scrap_heaven said:


> *HELP!! Please!!​*
> Okay I am taking my daughter to see wizard of Oz
> http://www.mirvish.com/shows/thewizardofoz/home
> 
> What pattern can I use? I have the Scientific seamstress's patterns but I am open to other pattern choices.  I need to make a decision asap, as it needs to be made today.



I may be too late to answer your question. I would say the Stripwork Jumper or the Simply Sweet with strips for the skirt part. You have great fabric and appliques for the outfit. I can't wait to see the finished product!



dianemom2 said:


> Here is a Wizard of Oz set that I did a couple of years ago.  I donated it to the Silent Auction at my kids' school.  It did really well in the auction.  In fact the lady who worked for the hotel coordinating the event ended up buying it.  Then we ended up booking our daughters' bat mitzvah at the same hotel and now I she is our event coordinator.  She bought it for her granddaughter who still hasn't grown into it yet.  LOL!



Your Wizard of Oz set look fantastic! I am sure the granddaugther will love it when she gets to wear it. I picked up some Wizard of Oz fabric a couple of years ago from the clearance section. It's sitting in my stash, I may be inspired to do something with it at some point.



squirrel said:


> I can't wait to start sewing!  I have a new computer so now I can post pictures again (the old one had no disk space).
> 
> Love seeing what everyone else has been up to.
> 
> Where would I find the Butterfly dress pattern?



Welcome back! The Butterfly dress pattern can be found on youcanmakethis.com.


----------



## dianemom2

squirrel said:


> I can't wait to start sewing!  I have a new computer so now I can post pictures again (the old one had no disk space).
> 
> Love seeing what everyone else has been up to.
> 
> Where would I find the Butterfly dress pattern?


Glad you got a new computer so that you can start sharing!  I see that PurpleEars answered your question about the butterfly dress pattern.  It is a pretty easy dress to make.


----------



## pyrxtc

Has anyone done the contests on pattern review ?  I am entering this months contest ( one pattern many looks) but I have two things holding me back.....
1. I am torn between two patterns--- Simplicity 1922 and 1814 I am leaning towards 1922 because it has no gathering and since I have to make a couple, It seems like it would be easier.
2. I have no live model to display my dress on. I wish I did but I don't yet. What would be the best way to show them off ?

Would you enter ?


----------



## Gooshy

So I guess I just jump right in? Im going to make some tops for mine and DHs trip in June. I got my pattern from youcanmakethis . com. Im going to do it in solid and Star Wars Greenprint. This is the top http://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/sis-boom-vanessa-topdress-for-women.htm (image 5of7)

Silly of an adult to make clothes just for WDW? Thinking of making several. Were traveling with carry-on only. So smaller is better


----------



## pyrxtc

Gooshy said:


> So I guess I just jump right in? Im going to make some tops for mine and DHs trip in June. I got my pattern from youcanmakethis . com. Im going to do it in solid and Star Wars Greenprint. This is the top http://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/sis-boom-vanessa-topdress-for-women.htm (image 5of7)
> 
> Silly of an adult to make clothes just for WDW? Thinking of making several. Were traveling with carry-on only. So smaller is better



I think many of us have made stuff for ourselves for our trips, myself included.


----------



## dianemom2

pyrxtc said:


> Has anyone done the contests on pattern review ?  I am entering this months contest ( one pattern many looks) but I have two things holding me back.....
> 1. I am torn between two patterns--- Simplicity 1922 and 1814 I am leaning towards 1922 because it has no gathering and since I have to make a couple, It seems like it would be easier.
> 2. I have no live model to display my dress on. I wish I did but I don't yet. What would be the best way to show them off ?
> 
> Would you enter ?



I haven't entered any of the contests on sewing pattern review but I have voted in them.  Some of the things people enter are intricate and some look simple.  I think that quality and details make the difference.  If you don't have a live model (which I don't either) you could order one of those hanging mannequins.  They are not too expensive.  I have considered it from time to time but I am always too cheap.



Gooshy said:


> So I guess I just jump right in? Im going to make some tops for mine and DHs trip in June. I got my pattern from youcanmakethis . com. Im going to do it in solid and Star Wars Greenprint. This is the top http://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/sis-boom-vanessa-topdress-for-women.htm (image 5of7)
> 
> Silly of an adult to make clothes just for WDW? Thinking of making several. Were traveling with carry-on only. So smaller is better



Interesting that you picked this top/dress.  My 12 year old daughter just asked me to make one for her for our cruise in June.  I think it would be very cute and it is versatile.  Since it comes in multiples sizes, I might whip one up as a cover up for myself for when we go to the beach.  It certainly looks like it will be cool and comfortable to wear at Disney because it is certainly hot there in June.  Lots of people do custom outfits for adults.

Also, I see that you are located in MD.  Where in MD?  That's where I live too.


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

Hello and Happy New Year. Great sewing projects as always! 
I caught the flu just before christmas and did not get any of the stuff I had planned on getting done, done. I tried to push through the flu and make the family lounge pants for the holiday. I got them all cut out in 5 different sizes and set about sewing them up and then after I sewed the first leg on the first set I realized that I had only cut out one leg for each pair of pants. I just laughed because I felt so awful from the flu and decided it was a sign to just go back to bed. School is about to start back up from me so I missed my window of uninterrupted sewing but I have got to finish up the playroom curtains and also the dog outfit so I will be working on that ASAP. Happy Sewing all!


----------



## Gooshy

dianemom2 said:


> Interesting that you picked this top/dress.  My 12 year old daughter just asked me to make one for her for our cruise in June.  I think it would be very cute and it is versatile.  Since it comes in multiples sizes, I might whip one up as a cover up for myself for when we go to the beach.  It certainly looks like it will be cool and comfortable to wear at Disney because it is certainly hot there in June.  Lots of people do custom outfits for adults.
> 
> Also, I see that you are located in MD.  Where in MD?  That's where I live too.



I think I ran across your post after I posted. Funny how that pattern is popular I was also thinking of making a cover up for the pool/beach but not in Disney print. I does look like it will be light and airy for a hot day at Disney. We live in Odenton.


----------



## PurpleEars

pyrxtc said:


> Has anyone done the contests on pattern review ?  I am entering this months contest ( one pattern many looks) but I have two things holding me back.....
> 1. I am torn between two patterns--- Simplicity 1922 and 1814 I am leaning towards 1922 because it has no gathering and since I have to make a couple, It seems like it would be easier.
> 2. I have no live model to display my dress on. I wish I did but I don't yet. What would be the best way to show them off ?
> 
> Would you enter ?



I personally like the look of 1814 better but I am sure you will make gorgeous outfits with either pattern. I wonder if you can get or borrow a child size mannequin somewhere to model the dress?



Gooshy said:


> So I guess I just jump right in? Im going to make some tops for mine and DHs trip in June. I got my pattern from youcanmakethis . com. Im going to do it in solid and Star Wars Greenprint. This is the top http://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/sis-boom-vanessa-topdress-for-women.htm (image 5of7)
> 
> Silly of an adult to make clothes just for WDW? Thinking of making several. Were traveling with carry-on only. So smaller is better



Welcome! I have made a number of outfits to wear on my trips in the past (I wear them to work when I am at home too). I posted some pictures of my outfits from our August trip a while back. I just noticed that you will be celebrating a 10th anniversary. Congratulations! DH and I celebrated our 10th during our August trip.



4HppyCamprs said:


> Hello and Happy New Year. Great sewing projects as always!
> I caught the flu just before christmas and did not get any of the stuff I had planned on getting done, done. I tried to push through the flu and make the family lounge pants for the holiday. I got them all cut out in 5 different sizes and set about sewing them up and then after I sewed the first leg on the first set I realized that I had only cut out one leg for each pair of pants. I just laughed because I felt so awful from the flu and decided it was a sign to just go back to bed. School is about to start back up from me so I missed my window of uninterrupted sewing but I have got to finish up the playroom curtains and also the dog outfit so I will be working on that ASAP. Happy Sewing all!



I am sorry to hear that you caught the flu! At least the timing meant you didn't need to take time off to recover. I have to chuckle about the only cutting one leg part as I have done that too (that or cut twice as much as needed)! I hope you can your projects done before things get too crazy.


----------



## ivey_family

Happy New Year, everyone!  (A bit late, I know!)  After a crazy, busy December and early January, I finally have a chance to get caught up.  And I'll have pics of Christmas gifts I made after that.  Thankfully, it looks like only about 10 pages, so here's Catch-up Post #1:



goteamwood said:


>



Cute!  What was their reaction to it?



smile5sunshine said:


> First the Rapunzel inspired Simply Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front/back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine



Those are gorgeous!  How was the trip??



ban26ana said:


> I made 2 twirl skirts for Chef Mickey's.  Holy heck, these took forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirts for HDDR.  I'm not thrilled with how long these are.  I had grand plans, but they just didn't turn out how I envisioned.  And I don't have enough time to change them, so this is how they stay.



Love the twirl skirts!  And I think the HDDR skirts are cute!  I hate that feeling though when something doesn't live up to your vision!



dianemom2 said:


> Since they didn't all go to Disney, my SIL announced the other night that they would just come and stay at my house this weekend because she is off of work.  I had to put my foot down and say no.  My husband's recovery from surgery has been very difficult and included 4 dr visits and a trip to the ER in the last week. I am exhausted.  Who just invites themselves to stay at somebody else's house? She is a great SIL and I love her a ton but this is just the wrong time! Thanks for letting me vent.  I can't do it on FB because she is my friend on there.



Oh my!  How inconsiderate!!  I saw in a later post that they came over anyway so you had all that work to deal with.  I'm very sorry!  I hope both you and dh get some down time now!  How's your dh doing??




goteamwood said:


> Here are the PJs I made, which are a surprise so obviously not modeled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My poor little nephew has a unique spelling of his name so he never gets anything with his name on it. so I also got him a fleece blanket and put his name on that too.
> Jen



I saw the pics of these on FB.  So cute!  I hope you all had a really nice visit!



Yoshiandi said:


> So I finally started my embroidery again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas filled with family, love, and pixie dust!



That is beautiful and your dd is such a cutie!



pyrxtc said:


> Edited to add -- *I am going to have a new niece this Spring !!!* My sister opened thier envelope early that had the gender inside and she is having a girl !! Another little girl to sew for !! Yay !! I can't celebrate on Facebook cuz she hasn't told everyone yet but nobody will tell on here !!



How exciting!  Congratulations!

To be continued...


----------



## ivey_family

Catching-Up Part 2:



scrap_heaven said:


> They both love their costumes, and felt really great in them. Our 2 year old kept saying "I inKEDible, I Dash"



Those are awesome!  Love the attitude in your dd's pic!



Gorechick said:


> Any DISboutiquers in Southwest Michigan? I need a sewing tutor!



Aww, bummer!  I'm in SE Michigan, or I'd have enjoyed helping!



strega7 said:


> Crazy big top...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jammie shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marci



Cute colors!  Sorry the sizing wasn't quite what you'd hoped!



love to stitch said:


> I hope it's ok to post this here, it's not sewn but I did make it. I crocheted this afghan for my son-in-law for Christmas.



That is beautiful!  I don't think I've ever seen such detail in crochet before.  Love it!



dianemom2 said:


>



Everything is lovely!  We're always our toughest critics, but I think the sailor dress is terrific!



hey_jude said:


> Here's a few things I worked on for Christmas gifts:
> 
> Tea Towels -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beach Towels -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally my first patchwork twirl dress -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judy



The towels are all great, but that twirl dress is TDF!  I LOVE the colors!  Great job!



goteamwood said:


> Recently I purchased software to start combining my embroidery files to make them a little more custom (and maybe save some $ in buying text files?) and today I stitched out my first set that I put together myself.



Nice job!  Those are really cute and don't scream birthday, but are festive!



disneychic2 said:


> So here's the Rapunzel dress I made for my 3 1/2 year old DGD. We go to Virginia on the 4th to have Christmas with our two daughters and 5 grandchildren. I'm glad I had the extra time, because I needed it!



Just WOW!  So pretty!  Any modeled pics yet??



goteamwood said:


> I also made him a polo shirt with the Green Lantern logo and his mom gave him a thermal with the Hulk on it so he had a big superhero birthday extravaganza.



Very nice!  I think my dh would want everything you made!  I owe him a couple shirts that didn't get finished for Christmas and they'll be Super Hero related.



RMAMom said:


> Here is my Grandson (5months)  on Christmas morning in his jammies.



Aww!  Very cute - kiddo and pjs!



Disney52303 said:


> The front (like the blue streak in DD's hair... Christmas gift):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And two outfits I made for a friend who bought into DVC (used us as a referral) and I wanted to give her a thank you for their trip later this month:



The outfits are cute, but I LOVE that dress!



Mouse7116 said:


> So excited!  I got an embroidery machine for Christmas!  We, gift cards to buy what I wanted and I got the Brother PE 770. I haven't fired it up yet but was wondering what you do for thread. Do you have a particular brand you like?  Purchase lots from eBay?  I have some sulky small spools but wasn't sure if that was the best to start with.
> 
> Anyway, I'm very excited about my new addition and can't wait to get started!



Congrats on your new machine!  I have bought from Marathon and been very happy with it, but I also use Sulky frequently, especially when I need a color in a hurry!  I'm seriously considering slowly switching to all Madeira, though, because I just love how it stitches out and the sheen it has.


I lost the quote, but I love the display case and drawers!  Great idea to re-purpose such an unusual item!  And I'm drooling over your Mickey fabric!

To Be Continued...


----------



## ivey_family

Woohoo!  I did it!  Catching-Up Part 3:



WyomingMomof6 said:


>



Everything you shared is great, bit I am in LOVE with that Grinch set!!!



blessedmom4 said:


> *Lisa sang Beauty and the Beast at two separate performances in December and wore this outift both times. We LOVE it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This gives me a chance to Thank Shannon once again for her kindness AND show off her amazing sewing skills. If I have already shared them, forgive me, they are worthy of being seen twice though.
> [/CENTER][/COLOR]*



Lisa is just lovely in that dress!  I pray this will be a better year for all of you!



tinkbell13 said:


> A towel and facecloth for part of my niece's birthday gift. The towel is in her favourite colour, pink! (This prompted her to ask me if I could redo one of her shirts because SIL tossed it.)



I'm sorry not to quote all the pics, but everything turned out great!  Lots of thoughful, fun gifts!



dianemom2 said:


> As a nice bonus, I got the main material in the butterfly dresses for free.  When I ordered the scrap box from the Fat Quarter shop on Cyber Monday, they were delayed in shipping it to me.  They were very nice and sent an email with a gift certificate code in it.  So I used it to order the Berenstain Bears fabric, the Hello Kitty fabric and that surfboard fabric (which I used earlier this week).  All I had to pay for was the shipping charges.



Love them all, but this one is my favorite!  How great to get licensed fabrics for free!  That was some nice customer service!



scrap_heaven said:


> Okay I am taking my daughter to see wizard of Oz
> http://www.mirvish.com/shows/thewizardofoz/home
> 
> What pattern can I use? I have the Scientific seamstress's patterns but I am open to other pattern choices.  I need to make a decision asap, as it needs to be made today.



So what did you end up with?  Love those appliques!



4HppyCamprs said:


> Hello and Happy New Year. Great sewing projects as always!
> I caught the flu just before christmas and did not get any of the stuff I had planned on getting done, done. I tried to push through the flu and make the family lounge pants for the holiday. I got them all cut out in 5 different sizes and set about sewing them up and then after I sewed the first leg on the first set I realized that I had only cut out one leg for each pair of pants. I just laughed because I felt so awful from the flu and decided it was a sign to just go back to bed. School is about to start back up from me so I missed my window of uninterrupted sewing but I have got to finish up the playroom curtains and also the dog outfit so I will be working on that ASAP. Happy Sewing all!



Aww!  What a rough time to be sick!  Too funny about cutting only one leg for the pants!



Gooshy said:


> So I guess I just jump right in? Im going to make some tops for mine and DHs trip in June. I got my pattern from youcanmakethis . com. Im going to do it in solid and Star Wars Greenprint. This is the top http://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/sis-boom-vanessa-topdress-for-women.htm (image 5of7)
> 
> Silly of an adult to make clothes just for WDW? Thinking of making several. Were traveling with carry-on only. So smaller is better



Welcome to the fun and addiction!  I'm another one who makes customs for myself.  Go for it!  We'll be celebrating our 10 year at WDW sans kiddos in 2014, so I'll be planning at least a few fun things for myself and dh!

Regards,
C.


----------



## ivey_family

And, finally, some pics of the things I made for Christmas gifts.  I put the place where I got the files in case anyone is interested.

Capes, masks and armbands for my kids:
I'm a bit sad because they don't seem to like these and I spent a lot of time on them.  I tossed their old, ratty capes which seems to have made these unpopular.  Oops!  The masks and armbands are in-the-hoop designs from Planet Applique.  The Super font is also from there.










In-the-hoop play kitchen accessories for dd  (digistitches)





T-shirts for my kids' cousin(frou frou):
Front





Back










An outfit for another cousin who's going to WDW in Feb. (Just Peachy)





In-the-hoop Zipper bags and keychains for the girls who watch our kids in the church nursery on choir practice night (Blastostitch and digistitches) 





And shirts for good friends who are going to WDW and Sea World in April (Emb Library and frou frou)





Thanks for looking!
Regards,
C.


----------



## blessedmom4

WyomingMomof6 said:


> dianemom2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know how you've been feeling.  My girls don't want me to make anything for them and haven't for several years.  However, somebody in another sewing group posted a picture of a dress today.  DD12 saw it and actually asked me to make her one for our cruise this summer!  I am so excited!
> 
> Here is a link to the dress she wants me to make:
> http://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/sis-boom-vanessa-topdress-for-women.htm
> 
> *I LOVE that dress, it looks so cool (both meanings, lol)*
> 
> I'm glad Alexa still likes me to sew for her, I'll be sad when the day comes that she doesn't.  That's great that your daughter found a dress she wants!  The Elle dresses are adoreable, I'll have to try that pattern.  I LOVE the Berenstein Bears fabric, my kids have all loved those books!
> 
> 
> 
> blessedmom4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *[S left. [/COLOR][/SIZE]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great picture!
> 
> *THANK YOU, I agree. They got back home Monday afternoon. Looking forward to seeing more.  *
> 
> [
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> The Grinch top is the same pattern as the one I made for Lisa, a Simply Sweet.  Here is a better pic of the skirt on Christmas day, although I had intended for these appliques to be in back.  I decided it was a little nit-picky to ask her to turn it around, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LOVE it! I thought it was a skirt, then I thought it was wide pants like Lisa's outfit...either way it is BEAUTIFUL! I am constantly turning Lisa's skirt to see the appliqués.*
> 
> 
> 
> dianemom2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing the picture of Lisa and Meagan in Haiti.  My daughters made some blankets and we sent them to her for the trip.  They had such a good time making them and it was definitely for a good cause.
> *I KNOW how much Lisa appreciated all of those blankets and how kind of your daughters to help out! *
> 
> 
> WyomingMomof6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was hard when my kids told me that they didn't like anything that I sewed for them anymore.  Maybe they are finally outgrowing that phase.
> *If I sewed maybe mine would get tired of them, but as it is they always love it all....especially the girls*
> I loved the Berenstain Bears books when my girls were little and they also loved the show on PBS.  I made the dress for my niece who is in kindergarten this year and I thought it was just perfect for a little kindergarten girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I KNOW she was happy!*
> 
> 
> PurpleEars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing the picture of Lisa and Megan. I had the opportunity to meet them last year and they were such nice people. I will be praying for them as this is an emotionally difficult time for them. I hope everthing with the orphanage proceed smoothly and they will have a safe trip.
> 
> *Lisa truly enjoyed meeting you and I would too if I had the chance! To quote Lisa:
> The trip was amazing, heart-wrenching, happy, blessed and loving....I will be doing an update on my PTR in a couple days, need some time to reflect on our journey
> 
> I KNOW she felt the prayers.
> *
> 
> 
> Your Wizard of Oz set look fantastic! I am sure the granddaugther will love it when she gets to wear it. I picked up some Wizard of Oz fabric a couple of years ago from the clearance section. It's sitting in my stash, I may be inspired to do something with it at some point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *LOVE the Wizard of Oz, I hope I get to see the outfit. Diane, yours was *
> 
> 
> 
> ivey_family said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa is just lovely in that dress!  I pray this will be a better year for all of you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Lisa LOVES to model!
> Thank you so very much, I will gratefully welcome your prayers!
> 
> LOVED all of your creations, the capes are cute, as is the cooking set. Angry Birds is liked a lot by my 14 year old; she loves the yellow one and the Pig...The WDW outfit is SO cute!! And me?? I LOVE your BELIEVE shirt!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## disneychic2

RMAMom said:


> Here is my Grandson (5months)  on Christmas morning in his jammies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I am sorry I didn't think to take pics to better highlight the pajamas.



The pjs turned out great and what cute little chubbinx! I love to see chubby babies!



Disney52303 said:


> The front (like the blue streak in DD's hair... Christmas gift):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the straps about an inch too long.  I will adjust the buttons if need be but I'm hoping she will be able to wear it both in May and November.
> 
> And two outfits I made for a friend who bought into DVC (used us as a referral) and I wanted to give her a thank you for their trip later this month:



Love the dress! You did such a great job on it! And the outfits for your friend are wonderful! I know they will be appreciated!



Mouse7116 said:


> So excited!  I got an embroidery machine for Christmas!  We, gift cards to buy what I wanted and I got the Brother PE 770. I haven't fired it up yet but was wondering what you do for thread. Do you have a particular brand you like?  Purchase lots from eBay?  I have some sulky small spools but wasn't sure if that was the best to start with.
> 
> Anyway, I'm very excited about my new addition and can't wait to get started!





Mouse7116 said:


> Thanks for the thread tips!  I had forgotten about Marathon!  I'm a quilter and use a lot of Superior brand thread products but wasn't sure if that was the direction in which I really wanted to go.
> 
> I've also been looking at Mediera thread online.
> 
> I ordered my machine through Wal-Mart and had it shipped site to store so I could save on shipping.  They had the machine at $699 at one time, but it was $597 so must have been a rollback.  Either way, I'm not complaining!  Didn't take quite a week to arrive at my local store and now it is patiently waiting for me while I read the instruction manual and make my decision on thread.  DH was shocked that I hadn't gotten it all set up and started sewing.  I still need to get some stabilizer as well, but now I need to figure out what my first project will be.
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting started, but trying not to rush into things so I don't frustrate myself by jumping in with both feet like I usually do!
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!



Congrats on the new machine!! I know sometimes, even though I'm anxious to get started, I'm a bit afraid to actually start something new, so I putz around reading and re-reading my manuals before actually diving in. I hope you are ready to give it a whirl and will soon be creating up a storm! Can't wait to see some projects from you. Have fun!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> And here are a few more.
> 
> Grinch outfits I finished for the kids.  I had meant to do these last year, lol.  My photographer friend took this pic so it's much better than any of mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I ever shared these here.  Way back from Halloween!  Not the most flattering pic of Connor.



Sorry I couldn't quote all your beautiful things, but WOW, you are skilled! I really love the Grinch things!!



tinkbell13 said:


> A towel and facecloth for part of my niece's birthday gift. The towel is in her favourite colour, pink! (This prompted her to ask me if I could redo one of her shirts because SIL tossed it.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS participated in a Secret Santa for his class at school. He asked me if I could make a "winter shirt" for the girl he got. It was a $5 limit and I lucked out on the shirt - it was only $2! The shirt was actually red not pink. See what I get for taking a picture in the dark!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS also wanted a shirt for his holiday concert. And for $2, why not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I did an apron for SIL. Apparently she has been miffed for quite a few months that I haven't made her anything "special". Little did she know I had been working on designing this apron and digitizing the designs for a few months to make sure they were perfect for her. When I saw the blue vine fabric in the stash that my friend gave me in the summer, I knew I had hit the jackpot and just had to find a coordinating fabric. She always brings fancy cupcakes to family events so I had to put a cupcake on it for her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made some Christmas hand towels for SIL and MIL. The fuzzy white stuff is the water soluble stabilizer that I washed out after I took the picture and then promptly forgot to take another picture before I wrapped them up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A red apron I did for my FIL who would BBQ everything if he could. The place that had the shirts for $2 had these aprons for $3. Another awesome deal! I was a little disappointed in how much this font pulled in the apron while stitching. You could literally see the material being pulled in as the machine was stitching. I may try doing this one over again on something else to see if it is the font, the material or I just messed up when hooping it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My BIL is right into the whole "Keep Calm" craze and he loves to cook, so I did a red apron for him too. This one turned out a lot better and I did it the same way so I think the issue on the other one is the font.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, a shirt for my MIL to wear on New Years. She loves her bling so this was perfect for her!
> et it snow' and the other Christmas designs came from dailyembroidery.com. The name on the towel is HeatherSue's Disney font and the heart/flower applique came from LinniePinnie. The cupcake apron and 'Keep Calm' apron are designs I digitized myself. The big font in the 'King' apron came from dailyembroidery and I digitized the small font and crown in it. Overall, I was pretty happy with how most items turned out. I still have a lot to learn about digitizing but I was really happy with how the designs I did stitched out.



Phew! You've been super busy! Everything is done wonderfully and I'm sure the recipients loved each one! 



dianemom2 said:


> I know how you've been feeling.  My girls don't want me to make anything for them and haven't for several years.  However, somebody in another sewing group posted a picture of a dress today.  DD12 saw it and actually asked me to make her one for our cruise this summer!  I am so excited!
> 
> Here is a link to the dress she wants me to make:
> http://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/sis-boom-vanessa-topdress-for-women.htm
> 
> Now I just have to figure out if I have a large enough piece of material in my stash or if I will have to go and buy something.
> 
> Here are a few things that I finished up today:
> 
> This is Ellie Inspired's Sandpiper dress but I added the little flutter sleeves because it is usually sleeveless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a sleeveless version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then two more Butterfly dresses.  I think I am done with this pattern for this spring.  I've made like 5 of them in different materials.  I might make another one or two as a blouse to pair with some shorts or capris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a nice bonus, I got the main material in the butterfly dresses for free.  When I ordered the scrap box from the Fat Quarter shop on Cyber Monday, they were delayed in shipping it to me.  They were very nice and sent an email with a gift certificate code in it.  So I used it to order the Berenstain Bears fabric, the Hello Kitty fabric and that surfboard fabric (which I used earlier this week).  All I had to pay for was the shipping charges.



I love everything you make! You have amazing sewing talent! I especially love the Berenstain Bears dress. How nice that your DD wants you to make something for her again. Don't worry, you'll get plenty of chances to make for her again when she is older. I made almost every prom/dance dress for both of my daughters as well as bridesmaid dresses for my youngest DD's wedding.



pyrxtc said:


> Has anyone done the contests on pattern review ?  I am entering this months contest ( one pattern many looks) but I have two things holding me back.....
> 1. I am torn between two patterns--- Simplicity 1922 and 1814 I am leaning towards 1922 because it has no gathering and since I have to make a couple, It seems like it would be easier.
> 2. I have no live model to display my dress on. I wish I did but I don't yet. What would be the best way to show them off ?
> 
> Would you enter ?



First, let me say how awesome your new storage units are. It's so great to have a place for your patterns so they can easily be organized and found when you need them! I know you'll enjoy them.

As far as the contest, definitely go for it. I personally like the 1922 the best, but either one would be great. No advise on how to show them off without a live model, but I saw others have given you suggestions, so hopefully one of those will work for you. Good luck!



Gooshy said:


> So I guess I just jump right in? Im going to make some tops for mine and DHs trip in June. I got my pattern from youcanmakethis . com. Im going to do it in solid and Star Wars Greenprint. This is the top http://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/sis-boom-vanessa-topdress-for-women.htm (image 5of7)
> 
> Silly of an adult to make clothes just for WDW? Thinking of making several. Were traveling with carry-on only. So smaller is better



It is definitely NOT silly to make clothes just for WDW for an adult or anyone! The one place in the world that you can for sure be yourself is Disney. Enjoy! And don't be afraid to wear them outside of Disney too. Who cares what others may think. If they give you pleasure and make you smile, go for it!



4HppyCamprs said:


> Hello and Happy New Year. Great sewing projects as always!
> I caught the flu just before christmas and did not get any of the stuff I had planned on getting done, done. I tried to push through the flu and make the family lounge pants for the holiday. I got them all cut out in 5 different sizes and set about sewing them up and then after I sewed the first leg on the first set I realized that I had only cut out one leg for each pair of pants. I just laughed because I felt so awful from the flu and decided it was a sign to just go back to bed. School is about to start back up from me so I missed my window of uninterrupted sewing but I have got to finish up the playroom curtains and also the dog outfit so I will be working on that ASAP. Happy Sewing all!



So sorry to hear about your flu. So many people I know got sick over the holidays. I've been known to do something like mis-cutting even without the flu. At least you had that for an excuse!  I'm glad you're feeling better.



ivey_family said:


> And, finally, some pics of the things I made for Christmas gifts.  I put the place where I got the files in case anyone is interested.
> 
> Capes, masks and armbands for my kids:
> I'm a bit sad because they don't seem to like these and I spent a lot of time on them.  I tossed their old, ratty capes which seems to have made these unpopular.  Oops!  The masks and armbands are in-the-hoop designs from Planet Applique.  The Super font is also from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-shirts for my kids' cousin(frou frou):
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> img]http://i1023.photobucket.com/albums/af356/MiraxTHorn/th_IMG_5246_zpsb8dc31e2.jpg[/img]
> 
> An outfit for another cousin who's going to WDW in Feb. (Just Peachy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In-the-hoop Zipper bags and keychains for the girls who watch our kids in the church nursery on choir practice night (Blastostitch and digistitches)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And shirts for good friends who are going to WDW and Sea World in April (Emb Library and frou frou)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Regards,
> C.



Everything turned out beautifully! Nice job! So sorry your kids weren't thrilled with their capes. At least they put them on. I made a cape for my DGS and he wouldn't even put it on!


----------



## disneychic2

Let me start by wishing everyone a belated, but sincere Happy New Year. 

We just got back last night from our "Christmas" with our two DD and their families who live in Virginia. We had a wonderful time and it was so great to experience Christmas through the eyes of our Grandchildren! 

Here is my DGD in her Rapunzel dress. I didn't get a great shot of her in it with my phone, but we have some on our camera and I haven't a clue how to post from there. She wasn't interested in wearing the hair, but her hair goes down her back, so she really didn't need it! I spent the next few days playing Flynn Ryder and we had to call her Rapunzel. She took it off to eat meals, but had to put it right back on again, so all the work was worth it! Here she is, in her "tower".






And here are shots of the super hero cape I made for my DGS. He wouldn't put it on, so there are no modeled shots. The MM stands for Miles Man, which we call him all the time. And on the reverse, I just put his favorite character who, at the moment happens to be spiderman.









I also made two zippered totes for two of my DGDs to hold their LeapFrog Tag and several books. They turned out pretty cute, but I didn't get a picture of them. It was my first time to quilt fabric as well as make a bag with a zipper closure. Let me just say...I'm no D~!!! But it was a start and I look forward to improving my skills along those lines.

Hope everyone has a wonderful week!


----------



## dianemom2

4HppyCamprs said:


> Hello and Happy New Year. Great sewing projects as always!
> I caught the flu just before christmas and did not get any of the stuff I had planned on getting done, done.


Sorry that you were sick and didn't get your planned stuff done.  But you can always use it next year.  Wendy did some adorable pajama bottoms with each leg a different fabric.  Since you have one leg already cut out, you'd just need to cut out the other leg to finish them up. 



Gooshy said:


> I think I ran across your post after I posted. Funny how that pattern is popular I was also thinking of making a cover up for the pool/beach but not in Disney print. I does look like it will be light and airy for a hot day at Disney. We live in Odenton.


My in-laws used to have a condo in Odenton.  In Piney Orchard.  But they live in FL full time now.  It is a nice area.



ivey_family said:


> Catching-Up Part 2:
> Everything is lovely!  We're always our toughest critics, but I think the sailor dress is terrific!


I am definitely very critical of the things that I have sewn.  I see all the tiny flaws because I know that they are there.



ivey_family said:


> Love them all, but this one is my favorite!  How great to get licensed fabrics for free!  That was some nice customer service!


I do agree that it was good customer service.  I will order from them again because of it.



ivey_family said:


>


Wow, your gifts turned out great.  I hope that the kids ended up liking the capes and masks more after Christmas.  I made some for my cousins kids a couple of years ago and they were way more work than I expected!  Your pot holder set for your dd is adorable.  She must love playing with it.  And the shirts and outfits and bag/key chain sets are great.  I hope that everybody loved the gifts.



blessedmom4 said:


> WyomingMomof6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dianemom2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *LOVE the Wizard of Oz, I hope I get to see the outfit. Diane, yours was *
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Judy!  I was glad that it raised a nice amount of money for the kids' school.  Sometimes you just don't know how things will work out when you donate something.  Some people don't appreciate custom made clothing.  It turned out that woman who bought it wanted it so much because her last name is Tinsman and she loved the Tin Man on it.
> 
> 
> 
> disneychic2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love everything you make! You have amazing sewing talent! I especially love the Berenstain Bears dress. How nice that your DD wants you to make something for her again. Don't worry, you'll get plenty of chances to make for her again when she is older. I made almost every prom/dance dress for both of my daughters as well as bridesmaid dresses for my youngest DD's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks   I am glad to hear that my girls will eventually like my sewing again.  I am not sure I could make bridesmaid dresses but I know I will enjoy making them other things when they decide they want me to sew for them again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disneychic2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my DGD in her Rapunzel dress. I didn't get a great shot of her in it with my phone, but we have some on our camera and I haven't a clue how to post from there. She wasn't interested in wearing the hair, but her hair goes down her back, so she really didn't need it! I spent the next few days playing Flynn Ryder and we had to call her Rapunzel. She took it off to eat meals, but had to put it right back on again, so all the work was worth it! Here she is, in her "tower".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are shots of the super hero cape I made for my DGS. He wouldn't put it on, so there are no modeled shots. The MM stands for Miles Man, which we call him all the time. And on the reverse, I just put his favorite character who, at the moment happens to be spiderman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made two zippered totes for two of my DGDs to hold their LeapFrog Tag and several books. They turned out pretty cute, but I didn't get a picture of them. It was my first time to quilt fabric as well as make a bag with a zipper closure. Let me just say...I'm no D~!!! But it was a start and I look forward to improving my skills along those lines.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful week!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your DGD looks adorable in her dress!  That dress was so beautiful!  No wonder she wanted to wear it constantly.  Sorry that your DGS didn't like his cape very much.  Maybe he will warm up to it.  I know how you feel though.  I made one for my nephew and he wouldn't even put it on.  My niece ended up taking it and making it her princess cape.  I made the same capes for my cousins kids and they wouldn't take them off.  You just never know with little kids!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## goteamwood

ivey_family said:
			
		

> And, finally, some pics of the things I made for Christmas gifts.  I put the place where I got the files in case anyone is interested.
> 
> Capes, masks and armbands for my kids:
> I'm a bit sad because they don't seem to like these and I spent a lot of time on them.  I tossed their old, ratty capes which seems to have made these unpopular.  Oops!  The masks and armbands are in-the-hoop designs from Planet Applique.  The Super font is also from there.
> 
> In-the-hoop play kitchen accessories for dd  (digistitches)
> 
> T-shirts for my kids' cousin(frou frou):
> Front
> 
> Back
> 
> An outfit for another cousin who's going to WDW in Feb. (Just Peachy)
> 
> In-the-hoop Zipper bags and keychains for the girls who watch our kids in the church nursery on choir practice night (Blastostitch and digistitches)
> 
> And shirts for good friends who are going to WDW and Sea World in April (Emb Library and frou frou)
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Regards,
> C.





			
				disneychic2 said:
			
		

> Let me start by wishing everyone a belated, but sincere Happy New Year.
> 
> We just got back last night from our "Christmas" with our two DD and their families who live in Virginia. We had a wonderful time and it was so great to experience Christmas through the eyes of our Grandchildren!
> 
> Here is my DGD in her Rapunzel dress. I didn't get a great shot of her in it with my phone, but we have some on our camera and I haven't a clue how to post from there. She wasn't interested in wearing the hair, but her hair goes down her back, so she really didn't need it! I spent the next few days playing Flynn Ryder and we had to call her Rapunzel. She took it off to eat meals, but had to put it right back on again, so all the work was worth it! Here she is, in her "tower".
> 
> And here are shots of the super hero cape I made for my DGS. He wouldn't put it on, so there are no modeled shots. The MM stands for Miles Man, which we call him all the time. And on the reverse, I just put his favorite character who, at the moment happens to be spiderman.
> 
> I also made two zippered totes for two of my DGDs to hold their LeapFrog Tag and several books. They turned out pretty cute, but I didn't get a picture of them. It was my first time to quilt fabric as well as make a bag with a zipper closure. Let me just say...I'm no D~!!! But it was a start and I look forward to improving my skills along those lines.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful week!



I love all the capes. That's on my list to make for my boys. They have some that snap onto a shirt I made for the Twinsdays parade but they only work with 1 shirt. I'm sorry that both of you had cape recipients who were underwhelmed. I think my kids were too overly stimulated by Christmas to really appreciate anything. What fabric did you use? I've seen some on etsy that are satin but that seems impractical for toddlers to keep clean. I strongly believe that if its not machine washable it doesn't belong around kids. 

My nephew loved his broncos bowling shirt. He wanted to wear it everyday he was here. Plus my brother was a little jealous because he said he wanted one too.


----------



## scrap_heaven

1st Pictures of the Wizard of Oz​
Patterns being used are Grace and Lauren, a combination of the 2

This is the first panel completed - 62 steps for the main for characters on a single needle, the emerald city is machine applique, and the grass and yellow brick road are done on the machine by hand.  The yellow bricks on the road were each sewed on individually using the sewing machine (man my hand was aching when I finished)





Here is panel finished with the 4 man characters - The tin man is silver and metallic and so is the emerald city.





I have 2 more designed, Panel 2 is stitching right now. Needs to be completed by 3:30pm tomorrow cause that is when we are leaving.


----------



## Gooshy

Thanks Y'all! I cant wait for payday so I can head to Joanns for my fabric and get started on my tops. Ill be sure to post pics I can post of other things too, right? Id love to post the quilts I made for my kids for Christmas this year


----------



## disneychic2

scrap_heaven said:


> 1st Pictures of the Wizard of Oz​
> Patterns being used are Grace and Lauren, a combination of the 2
> 
> This is the first panel completed - 62 steps for the main for characters on a single needle, the emerald city is machine applique, and the grass and yellow brick road are done on the machine by hand.  The yellow bricks on the road were each sewed on individually using the sewing machine (man my hand was aching when I finished)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is panel finished with the 4 man characters - The tin man is silver and metallic and so is the emerald city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 more designed, Panel 2 is stitching right now. Needs to be completed by 3:30pm tomorrow cause that is when we are leaving.



Love everything you've done so far. What a lot of work! It will look wonderful when you're finished, though and so worth it!:good vibes


I have to say for my DGS who didn't want to put the cape on, he is shy and doesn't like to be the center of attention and said he didn't want people to look at him and smile. He's 3.


----------



## cogero

scrap_heaven said:


> 1st Pictures of the Wizard of Oz​
> Patterns being used are Grace and Lauren, a combination of the 2
> 
> This is the first panel completed - 62 steps for the main for characters on a single needle, the emerald city is machine applique, and the grass and yellow brick road are done on the machine by hand.  The yellow bricks on the road were each sewed on individually using the sewing machine (man my hand was aching when I finished)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is panel finished with the 4 man characters - The tin man is silver and metallic and so is the emerald city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 more designed, Panel 2 is stitching right now. Needs to be completed by 3:30pm tomorrow cause that is when we are leaving.



This is stunning so far. I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

scrap_heaven said:
			
		

> 1st Pictures of the Wizard of Oz
> 
> Patterns being used are Grace and Lauren, a combination of the 2
> 
> This is the first panel completed - 62 steps for the main for characters on a single needle, the emerald city is machine applique, and the grass and yellow brick road are done on the machine by hand.  The yellow bricks on the road were each sewed on individually using the sewing machine (man my hand was aching when I finished)
> 
> Here is panel finished with the 4 man characters - The tin man is silver and metallic and so is the emerald city.
> 
> I have 2 more designed, Panel 2 is stitching right now. Needs to be completed by 3:30pm tomorrow cause that is when we are leaving.



Absolutely beautiful!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## miprender

Love all the new creations but just way TMTQ 




blessedmom4 said:


> *Good Morning ladies.  I know many of you dont know me; however, some of you do. For those that dont, my family is a Make a Wish family, we took our daughters trip to Disney in October, 2011. It took me 14 months to finish our Trip Report, because life kept getting in the way; however, the story is now complete and I wanted to share the link in case any of you wanted to read about this incredible trip that has helped us endure these last 14 months.
> 
> We had so many of you who stepped forward to bless our family with the Big Give and I want you to know that there is rarely a day in my house that at least one of us isnt wearing one of your amazing creations you made us. We are a huge Disney loving family from the tall to the small and we proudly wear our outfits everywhere, not just at Disney. It brings us joy and happiness to see the love that was poured into these outfits. Some of you have actually become my IRL friends.
> 
> I have Thanked you all by letter, sent postcards and Christmas cards and Thanked you here...but I wanted to say one more time to those who blessed us...THANK YOU from the bottom of my heart. I know many may wonder if the Big Give matters...it did to us. I wasnt on the DIS boards to have a Big Give and was actually a bit shy to accept it, I didnt want others to think that was why I was here. I said yes because of my children and to see the joy on their face when they received the packages was priceless. Many of you were part of that journey, so I had to say one last time: THANK YOU from the bottom of my heart!
> 
> I hope, if you are inclined, you will come see the handiwork of your fellow Disboutiquers. I LOVE to come here and see the beautiful creations, although lately I havent had time to (in addition to all of our own health issues, my Dad was diagnosed with Cancer in August and spent 35 days in the hospital, 32 in Intensive Care and it has fallen to me to ensure he gets where he and my Mom need to be). To those who are gracious when I do get to drool over your beautiful work, THANK YOU! It is my desire to one day own an embroidery machine and it is fun to see what you are all able to create.
> 
> As you see I can be a bit wordy, and my TR is as well. Here is the Table of Contents so you can just read the actual journey if you so desire...and it is worth reading. Lisas wish was To be FAMOUS at Disney and she was in a HUGE way! It WAS the trip of a lifetime and many of you are part of that story. *



 You know we all love your family and I couldn't wait to sign up for something. 



AmberGreenawalt said:


> YAY! Hi! I finally found the newest thread  Sewing up a storm over here for our upcoming trip to Disney for our daughter Savannah's Wish on february 22nd.  Love me some Disboutiquers!!!  Just happy to have found the thread and able to follow along again.



 Is Marianne going with you too?


----------



## PurpleEars

ivey_family said:


> Welcome to the fun and addiction!  I'm another one who makes customs for myself.  Go for it!  We'll be celebrating our 10 year at WDW sans kiddos in 2014, so I'll be planning at least a few fun things for myself and dh!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Congrats on your upcoming 10th anniversary trip (even though it is still quite a ways from now). We were joking at that at least people don't think we were newlyweds anymore during our 10th anniversary trip (we were mistaken as newlyweds a number of times during our previous trips). I guess it must be the Pixie Dust that made us look like young newlyweds! 



ivey_family said:


> And, finally, some pics of the things I made for Christmas gifts.  I put the place where I got the files in case anyone is interested.
> 
> Capes, masks and armbands for my kids:
> I'm a bit sad because they don't seem to like these and I spent a lot of time on them.  I tossed their old, ratty capes which seems to have made these unpopular.  Oops!  The masks and armbands are in-the-hoop designs from Planet Applique.  The Super font is also from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In-the-hoop play kitchen accessories for dd  (digistitches)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-shirts for my kids' cousin(frou frou):
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An outfit for another cousin who's going to WDW in Feb. (Just Peachy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In-the-hoop Zipper bags and keychains for the girls who watch our kids in the church nursery on choir practice night (Blastostitch and digistitches)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And shirts for good friends who are going to WDW and Sea World in April (Emb Library and frou frou)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Regards,
> C.



Wow you have been busy! Too bad the capes didn't go over well. Kids just have their own ideas sometimes! I am sure the recipients of your handiwork appreciated the gifts!




disneychic2 said:


> Let me start by wishing everyone a belated, but sincere Happy New Year.
> 
> We just got back last night from our "Christmas" with our two DD and their families who live in Virginia. We had a wonderful time and it was so great to experience Christmas through the eyes of our Grandchildren!
> 
> Here is my DGD in her Rapunzel dress. I didn't get a great shot of her in it with my phone, but we have some on our camera and I haven't a clue how to post from there. She wasn't interested in wearing the hair, but her hair goes down her back, so she really didn't need it! I spent the next few days playing Flynn Ryder and we had to call her Rapunzel. She took it off to eat meals, but had to put it right back on again, so all the work was worth it! Here she is, in her "tower".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are shots of the super hero cape I made for my DGS. He wouldn't put it on, so there are no modeled shots. The MM stands for Miles Man, which we call him all the time. And on the reverse, I just put his favorite character who, at the moment happens to be spiderman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made two zippered totes for two of my DGDs to hold their LeapFrog Tag and several books. They turned out pretty cute, but I didn't get a picture of them. It was my first time to quilt fabric as well as make a bag with a zipper closure. Let me just say...I'm no D~!!! But it was a start and I look forward to improving my skills along those lines.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful week!



Happy New Year to you as well. Thanks for sharing the picture of your granddaugther. She looks absolutely beautiful! I hope your grandson will warm up to the cape and wear it the next time you see him.



dianemom2 said:


> Thanks   I am glad to hear that my girls will eventually like my sewing again.  I am not sure I could make bridesmaid dresses but I know I will enjoy making them other things when they decide they want me to sew for them again.



I would say that I never really went through a stage when I didn't want to wear/use my mom's creations (I remember a lunch bag she crocheted for me when I was in middle school fondly). However, the funny thing is that I am now sewing for her! She will see these patterns and ask me, can you do one in my size? I made her a Rebecca dress (SisBoom pattern) a few months ago but she hadn't made any requests lately.



goteamwood said:


> I love all the capes. That's on my list to make for my boys. They have some that snap onto a shirt I made for the Twinsdays parade but they only work with 1 shirt. I'm sorry that both of you had cape recipients who were underwhelmed. I think my kids were too overly stimulated by Christmas to really appreciate anything. What fabric did you use? I've seen some on etsy that are satin but that seems impractical for toddlers to keep clean. I strongly believe that if its not machine washable it doesn't belong around kids.
> 
> My nephew loved his broncos bowling shirt. He wanted to wear it everyday he was here. Plus my brother was a little jealous because he said he wanted one too.



I go with the theory that if it is not machine washable, it doesn't belong anywhere near ME! 

I am glad that your nephew loved his bowling shirt.



scrap_heaven said:


> 1st Pictures of the Wizard of Oz​
> Patterns being used are Grace and Lauren, a combination of the 2
> 
> This is the first panel completed - 62 steps for the main for characters on a single needle, the emerald city is machine applique, and the grass and yellow brick road are done on the machine by hand.  The yellow bricks on the road were each sewed on individually using the sewing machine (man my hand was aching when I finished)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is panel finished with the 4 man characters - The tin man is silver and metallic and so is the emerald city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 more designed, Panel 2 is stitching right now. Needs to be completed by 3:30pm tomorrow cause that is when we are leaving.



This is beautiful! I can't wait to see the finished product!



Gooshy said:


> Thanks Y'all! I cant wait for payday so I can head to Joanns for my fabric and get started on my tops. Ill be sure to post pics I can post of other things too, right? Id love to post the quilts I made for my kids for Christmas this year



We LOVE pictures of everything here, from Disney outfits to non-Disney gifts (which reminds me that I should post a picture of the casserole carrier I made for my sister-in-law). Remember, rule #1 is that you can't apologize for a messy background or kids with unruly looking hair.


Unfortunately it appears that someone in my office was in a very giving spirit and gave me their germs. I hope it is not the nasty flu that has been running around and I will recover very quickly. I need to travel out of town for a meeting on Thursday so I would hate to be sick and flying!


----------



## miprender

PurpleEars said:


> Unfortunately it appears that someone in my office was in a very giving spirit and gave me their germs. I hope it is not the nasty flu that has been running around and I will recover very quickly. I need to travel out of town for a meeting on Thursday so I would hate to be sick and flying!



 Hope you feel better.


----------



## ivey_family

Silly ipad is not liking multi-quote today, so I hope I don't miss anything!

Lois - love the pic of your dgd in her dress!  Hopefully your dgs will enjoy the cape out of the 'limelight'!

Scrap_heaven - the Wizard of Oz dress is looking amazing so far!  Can't wait to see the finished work!

Flora - hope you feel better quickly!  And thanks for the early anniversary wishes!    We were considering a Disney cruise, but after sending for the video, we realized we'd much rather go to the parks.  Hoping maybe to stay at Wilderness Lodge or the Poly!

Digistitches did a comparison of HeatNBond lite and other similar products that I thought you all might find valueable.  Here's the link: http://www.digistitches.com/machine-embroidery-applique-products-tutorial.html  I can't wait to try out the winner since I've never found HBNL to work all that well.

Regards,
C.


----------



## squirrel

Gooshy said:


> So I guess I just jump right in? Im going to make some tops for mine and DHs trip in June. I got my pattern from youcanmakethis . com. Im going to do it in solid and Star Wars Greenprint. This is the top http://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/sis-boom-vanessa-topdress-for-women.htm (image 5of7)
> 
> Silly of an adult to make clothes just for WDW? Thinking of making several. Were traveling with carry-on only. So smaller is better



I spent Sunday night on the computer looking for free patterns or ideas to make my oldest niece some more grown up looking dresses.  I found one similar to this.  I hope I remembered to bookmark the one I found for free!

I don't like buying patterns!  I'd rather make my own.

Yes!  I remembered, here's the one I found http://sewcraftcreate.com/2010/08/made-by-you-wednesday-giveaway/  Just leave off the ruffles for adults or older girls.


----------



## blessedmom4

dianemom2 said:


> Thanks Judy!  I was glad that it raised a nice amount of money for the kids' school.  Sometimes you just don't know how things will work out when you donate something.  Some people don't appreciate custom made clothing.  It turned out that woman who bought it wanted it so much because her last name is Tinsman and she loved the Tin Man on it.


*I definitely would have wanted to spend a lot of money on it, it is os pretty and whimsical! I guess because I can't sew I truly see the value and really appreciate custom clothes. I have told Michelle and Andrea both, if I had an embroidery machine I think I would embroider the world....or at least every plain piece of material I saw.  

I  TWOO! One year David was the Tin Man and Christian the Scarecrow for Halloween. One year Rachel was the Wicked Witch and Lisa was Dorothy another year...we love Wicked, the Musical, Not sure how I feel about this new movie...*


scrap_heaven said:


> 1st Pictures of the Wizard of Oz​
> Here is panel finished with the 4 man characters - The tin man is silver and metallic and so is the emerald city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 more designed, Panel 2 is stitching right now. Needs to be completed by 3:30pm tomorrow cause that is when we are leaving.


*I am so excited to see the finished outfit! * 


miprender said:


> Love all the new creations but just way TMTQ
> You know we all love your family and I couldn't wait to sign up for something.


*You are very kind Michelle, I love you too! And you KNOW how I feel about the Haunted Mansion...and our shirts! * 


PurpleEars said:


> I would say that I never really went through a stage when I didn't want to wear/use my mom's creations (I remember a lunch bag she crocheted for me when I was in middle school fondly). However, the funny thing is that I am now sewing for her! She will see these patterns and ask me, can you do one in my size? I made her a Rebecca dress (SisBoom pattern) a few months ago but she hadn't made any requests lately.
> 
> *I LOVE that you sew for your Mom! That is so sweet.*
> 
> I go with the theory that if it is not machine washable, it doesn't belong anywhere near ME!
> *Good Theory! *
> 
> Unfortunately it appears that someone in my office was in a very giving spirit and gave me their germs. I hope it is not the nasty flu that has been running around and I will recover very quickly. I need to travel out of town for a meeting on Thursday so I would hate to be sick and flying!



*Praying you feel better soon! *



squirrel said:


> Yes!  I remembered, here's the one I found http://sewcraftcreate.com/2010/08/made-by-you-wednesday-giveaway/  Just leave off the ruffles for adults or older girls.



*That is SO pretty and cool looking for a hot day! *


----------



## scrapbooksellman

I am new to this world of embroidery machines. I inherited my cousin's bernina 440qe. It would be so exciting if she didn't have to die for this to happen. 
I have the machine, embroidery software on a laptop, module, hoops and many different feet and the BSR attachment. I really want to get started. But the machine won't turn on. I called a dealer and they said it may need a  new circut board. Has this happend to anyone??

I know of no problems with the machine before her death and of course can't ask. 

Also, can you get disney designs for the machine??
Thanks for any information.


----------



## dianemom2

goteamwood said:


> I've seen some on etsy that are satin but that seems impractical for toddlers to keep clean. I strongly believe that if its not machine washable it doesn't belong around kids.


Definitely agree that things for kids need to be machine washable!  I remember when grandma gave me silk dresses for my toddlers.  It probably cost more to have those dresses dry cleaned than it cost to purchase them!!!



scrap_heaven said:


> 1st Pictures of the Wizard of Oz​
> Patterns being used are Grace and Lauren, a combination of the 2
> 
> 
> Here is panel finished with the 4 man characters - The tin man is silver and metallic and so is the emerald city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 more designed, Panel 2 is stitching right now. Needs to be completed by 3:30pm tomorrow cause that is when we are leaving.



I can't wait to see the finished dress.  You are sure to get a ton of compliments on it!  That first panel is just beautiful!!!



Gooshy said:


> Thanks Y'all! I cant wait for payday so I can head to Joanns for my fabric and get started on my tops. Ill be sure to post pics I can post of other things too, right? Id love to post the quilts I made for my kids for Christmas this year


Definitely post pictures!  WE LOVE PICTURES!!!!  It does not have to be Disney for us to oooh and aaaah over something you've made.



PurpleEars said:


> I would say that I never really went through a stage when I didn't want to wear/use my mom's creations (I remember a lunch bag she crocheted for me when I was in middle school fondly). However, the funny thing is that I am now sewing for her! She will see these patterns and ask me, can you do one in my size? I made her a Rebecca dress (SisBoom pattern) a few months ago but she hadn't made any requests lately.
> 
> Unfortunately it appears that someone in my office was in a very giving spirit and gave me their germs. I hope it is not the nasty flu that has been running around and I will recover very quickly. I need to travel out of town for a meeting on Thursday so I would hate to be sick and flying!


When I was very young my mom made me lots of pretty dresses and outfits.  I can remember how happy I was to wear them.  But when I was about 10 she went back to work full time and stopped sewing all together.  It is nice that you loved the things your mom made for you and it is really nice that you sew for her now.

Sorry that somebody at work was generous with their germs.  I hope you start feeling better very soon.



scrapbooksellman said:


> I am new to this world of embroidery machines. I inherited my cousin's bernina 440qe. It would be so exciting if she didn't have to die for this to happen.
> I have the machine, embroidery software on a laptop, module, hoops and many different feet and the BSR attachment. I really want to get started. But the machine won't turn on. I called a dealer and they said it may need a  new circut board. Has this happend to anyone??
> 
> 
> Also, can you get disney designs for the machine??
> Thanks for any information.



Are you sure that you have the right power cord and that there is power at the outlet you are using?  My dd almost made me send back her Kindle because it wouldn't charge.  Then we found out that the outlet she was using to charge it had a switch that needed to be turned on.  LOL!

If the machine needs a new circuit board, I would check into the value of the machine and compare that with the cost of the repair.  With some machines, the repair can be more expensive than replacement.  However, Bernina is a very good brand and is extremely well made.  I have a Bernina serger which is an absolute workhorse and I love it!

Yes, you can get Disney designs on the internet and download them to your computer.  Then you can transfer them to your machine.  I think that Bernina's take two formats of designs.  I think they take PES designs and another format but I don't remember the name of the second one.


So I bought this pattern a couple of days ago from a new pattern store.  http://lilygiggle.com/shop/the-jaden-t-shorts/  It looks like a ton of fun.  Today I went to the Salvation Army for their half price clothing sale day.  I picked up 4 t-shirts for $1 each.  I am hoping to turn them into some adorable shorts.  I think it is going to take some creative cutting though.


----------



## cydswipe

It's been SO long since I've contributed anything to a Big Give.  I went to log in and can't seem to remember how to.

Any help out there for me?  

I'm having some post holiday, winter blues and I think finding a project to do FOR someone would help out!  

Thanks so much for your time and help!!!!


----------



## PurpleEars

Thanks everyone for your prayers and well wishes for a speedy recovery. I am feeling much better today. I have lost my voice but at least I didn't have the pounding headache or the chills today. I hope I will feel ok tomorrow for my work trip. It's only for the day and the flights are short (we probably spend more time on the ground than in the air!) so I hope it won't be too bad.



ivey_family said:


> Flora - hope you feel better quickly!  And thanks for the early anniversary wishes!    We were considering a Disney cruise, but after sending for the video, we realized we'd much rather go to the parks.  Hoping maybe to stay at Wilderness Lodge or the Poly!
> 
> Digistitches did a comparison of HeatNBond lite and other similar products that I thought you all might find valueable.  Here's the link: http://www.digistitches.com/machine-embroidery-applique-products-tutorial.html  I can't wait to try out the winner since I've never found HBNL to work all that well.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



I fully endorse going to Disney World for anniversary trips!  Thanks for the link for fusible webbing type material comparisons. I actually just buy whatever is the cheapest and I haven't had problems with them.



squirrel said:


> I spent Sunday night on the computer looking for free patterns or ideas to make my oldest niece some more grown up looking dresses.  I found one similar to this.  I hope I remembered to bookmark the one I found for free!
> 
> I don't like buying patterns!  I'd rather make my own.
> 
> Yes!  I remembered, here's the one I found http://sewcraftcreate.com/2010/08/made-by-you-wednesday-giveaway/  Just leave off the ruffles for adults or older girls.



Thanks for the link. I have to say that pattern doesn't speak to me like some other patterns, but I may change my mind after seeing more pictures.



scrapbooksellman said:


> I am new to this world of embroidery machines. I inherited my cousin's bernina 440qe. It would be so exciting if she didn't have to die for this to happen.
> I have the machine, embroidery software on a laptop, module, hoops and many different feet and the BSR attachment. I really want to get started. But the machine won't turn on. I called a dealer and they said it may need a  new circut board. Has this happend to anyone??
> 
> I know of no problems with the machine before her death and of course can't ask.
> 
> Also, can you get disney designs for the machine??
> Thanks for any information.



I am sorry to hear about the circumstances that led to you getting the embroidery machine. Bernina makes excellent machines so I am sure you will get lots of enjoyment out of the machine. I would make sure the power cords and the attachments are in the right place and they are well connected. Sometimes you just need to jiggle the cords a little bit to get them in the right place.

I saw that Diane has answered your question about getting Disney designs on your machine.



dianemom2 said:


> When I was very young my mom made me lots of pretty dresses and outfits.  I can remember how happy I was to wear them.  But when I was about 10 she went back to work full time and stopped sewing all together.  It is nice that you loved the things your mom made for you and it is really nice that you sew for her now.
> 
> So I bought this pattern a couple of days ago from a new pattern store.  http://lilygiggle.com/shop/the-jaden-t-shorts/  It looks like a ton of fun.  Today I went to the Salvation Army for their half price clothing sale day.  I picked up 4 t-shirts for $1 each.  I am hoping to turn them into some adorable shorts.  I think it is going to take some creative cutting though.



I am sure you have fond memories of the outfits your mom made for you. My mom knitted lots of sweaters for me as it was difficult to find sweaters with sufficiently long sleeves. Unfortunately she doesn't knit or sew much anymore.



cydswipe said:


> It's been SO long since I've contributed anything to a Big Give.  I went to log in and can't seem to remember how to.
> 
> Any help out there for me?
> 
> I'm having some post holiday, winter blues and I think finding a project to do FOR someone would help out!
> 
> Thanks so much for your time and help!!!!



The Big Give board moved from excoboard to proboards so you will need to sign up again if you haven't signed up after the move. You can click on the link in my signature to the new board.


----------



## dianemom2

cydswipe said:


> It's been SO long since I've contributed anything to a Big Give.  I went to log in and can't seem to remember how to.
> 
> Any help out there for me?
> 
> I'm having some post holiday, winter blues and I think finding a project to do FOR someone would help out!
> 
> Thanks so much for your time and help!!!!



You can also sign up on Facebook now too.  Just look for Dis Big Give.  There are no current Gives right now but I know that all of us who participate in them are itching to get started on a new one!


----------



## disneychic2

PurpleEars said:


> I would say that I never really went through a stage when I didn't want to wear/use my mom's creations (I remember a lunch bag she crocheted for me when I was in middle school fondly). However, the funny thing is that I am now sewing for her! She will see these patterns and ask me, can you do one in my size? I made her a Rebecca dress (SisBoom pattern) a few months ago but she hadn't made any requests lately.
> 
> I go with the theory that if it is not machine washable, it doesn't belong anywhere near ME!
> 
> We LOVE pictures of everything here, from Disney outfits to non-Disney gifts (which reminds me that I should post a picture of the casserole carrier I made for my sister-in-law). Remember, rule #1 is that you can't apologize for a messy background or kids with unruly looking hair.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately it appears that someone in my office was in a very giving spirit and gave me their germs. I hope it is not the nasty flu that has been running around and I will recover very quickly. I need to travel out of town for a meeting on Thursday so I would hate to be sick and flying!



Oh no! So sorry you may be getting sick. It's horrible to fly when you're not feeling well. Let alone being exposed to all that re-circulated air. Feel better!

I would love to see another of your casserole covers. They make such great gifts that everyone can use. 

How sweet that you're now sewing for your Mom. That's adorable!



ivey_family said:


> Flora - hope you feel better quickly!  And thanks for the early anniversary wishes!    We were considering a Disney cruise, but after sending for the video, we realized we'd much rather go to the parks.  Hoping maybe to stay at Wilderness Lodge or the Poly!
> 
> Digistitches did a comparison of HeatNBond lite and other similar products that I thought you all might find valueable.  Here's the link: http://www.digistitches.com/machine-embroidery-applique-products-tutorial.html  I can't wait to try out the winner since I've never found HBNL to work all that well.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Celebrating your anniversary is so fun at Disney. We celebrated our 25th in 2010 and had a ball. Of course, being empty nesters, we go just the two of us every trip. You can't go wrong with the Poly or WL. We loved WL last September when we stayed there! I'll add my early well wishes for a happy and fun anniversary!



squirrel said:


> I spent Sunday night on the computer looking for free patterns or ideas to make my oldest niece some more grown up looking dresses.  I found one similar to this.  I hope I remembered to bookmark the one I found for free!
> 
> I don't like buying patterns!  I'd rather make my own.
> 
> Yes!  I remembered, here's the one I found http://sewcraftcreate.com/2010/08/made-by-you-wednesday-giveaway/  Just leave off the ruffles for adults or older girls.



I love that pattern! I'm always looking for patterns for my DGDs and I think this one is one I'll have to try. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## miprender

ivey_family said:


> Digistitches did a comparison of HeatNBond lite and other similar products that I thought you all might find valueable.  Here's the link: http://www.digistitches.com/machine-embroidery-applique-products-tutorial.html  I can't wait to try out the winner since I've never found HBNL to work all that well.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



I never found HNBL to work either and my needle always got gunked up so I am kind of afraid to the the SteamASeam




dianemom2 said:


> So I bought this pattern a couple of days ago from a new pattern store.  http://lilygiggle.com/shop/the-jaden-t-shorts/  It looks like a ton of fun.  Today I went to the Salvation Army for their half price clothing sale day.  I picked up 4 t-shirts for $1 each.  I am hoping to turn them into some adorable shorts.  I think it is going to take some creative cutting though.



that pattern looks really cute.


----------



## squirrel

I found some more patterns and tutorials that I haven't seen before.  Not sure if anyone else has posted this before http://www.sewset.com/patterns/children/dress#/page/4


----------



## scrap_heaven

The Wizard of Oz dress is finished! Completed in time to wear it to the show tonight.  It was a labour of love and certainly a one of a kind piece.  Lillian got tonnes of attention including catching the eye of the stage manager who brought out the Director to meet Lillian and show off her dress.

Full view front





Bodice





Off to see the wizard





Wicked Witch Full view





Wicked Witch closeup





Full view back





Full view Good witch





Good Witch Closeup


----------



## blessedmom4

scrap_heaven said:


> The Wizard of Oz dress is finished! Completed in time to wear it to the show tonight.  It was a labour of love and certainly a one of a kind piece.  Lillian got tonnes of attention including catching the eye of the stage manager who brought out the Director to meet Lillian and show off her dress.
> 
> Full view front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



*Oh my Gracious it is STUNNING!  I can't wait to show this to Lisa.*


----------



## peachygreen

scrap_heaven said:
			
		

> The Wizard of Oz dress is finished! Completed in time to wear it to the show tonight.  It was a labour of love and certainly a one of a kind piece.  Lillian got tonnes of attention including catching the eye of the stage manager who brought out the Director to meet Lillian and show off her dress.
> 
> Full view front
> 
> Bodice
> 
> Off to see the wizard
> 
> Wicked Witch Full view
> 
> Wicked Witch closeup
> 
> Full view back
> 
> Full view Good witch
> 
> Good Witch Closeup



WOW! That is amazing.


----------



## disneychic2

scrap_heaven said:


> The Wizard of Oz dress is finished! Completed in time to wear it to the show tonight.  It was a labour of love and certainly a one of a kind piece.  Lillian got tonnes of attention including catching the eye of the stage manager who brought out the Director to meet Lillian and show off her dress.
> 
> Full view front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Absolutely beautiful job! I'm sure your DD was very proud to wear it and how nice that it got the attention of the stage manager and director! You do great work and in such a short amount of time!! Kudos!


----------



## disneychic2

I'm sure everyone already knows about the contest Disney is doing for this month. But just in case someone missed it, here's the link. You enter every day and they do a drawing every day until January 31st. Hey, someone has to win...might as well be a DISboutiquer!

http://www.disneytimesweeps.com/?cmp=NLC-FOB|prk|DTS|EnterForYourChangetoWin|btn||010312|||wdproM|||


----------



## pyrxtc

squirrel said:


> I found some more patterns and tutorials that I haven't seen before.  Not sure if anyone else has posted this before http://www.sewset.com/patterns/children/dress#/page/4



It looks like someone took images and instructions from a bunch of other pages online and out them here. Some of them are cute tho.



scrap_heaven said:


> The Wizard of Oz dress is finished! Completed in time to wear it to the show tonight.  It was a labour of love and certainly a one of a kind piece.  Lillian got tonnes of attention including catching the eye of the stage manager who brought out the Director to meet Lillian and show off her dress.
> Full view front



great job on the dress. I'm sure she looked wonderful in it.



disneychic2 said:


> I'm sure everyone already knows about the contest Disney is doing for this month. But just in case someone missed it, here's the link. You enter every day and they do a drawing every day until January 31st. Hey, someone has to win...might as well be a DISboutiquer!
> 
> http://www.disneytimesweeps.com/?cmp=NLC-FOB|prk|DTS|EnterForYourChangetoWin|btn||010312|||wdproM|||



Thanks for the reminder to enter today. My head is so foggy I forgot.


----------



## BabyFu18

I'm new to this thread and was hoping to ask a question about all the lovely clothing you guys make.

I've seen so many beautiful outfits with disney characters on them and wondered where do you guys get your embroidered designs?  I'm working on a Brother PE-770 (it's new, I haven't figured much of it out yet) I picked this one since it does have the USB stick and place for brother embroidery cards, I know I can purcahse disney designs from brother but looking through the brother designs they aren't exactly what I'm looking for.  

I've seen so many outfits with mickey ears, minnie ears, mickey balloons, etc. those are the types of images I'm looking for but can't figure out how to get them to embroidery format (pes files) without figuring out digitizing software.  I've looked into Embird which was suggested to me but I was told I need two software packages to do what i'm looking to do which would be around the $300 price range.  

My question is are all of you making your own designs or buying them somewhere other than the brother site (which doesn't have the simple designs i'm looking for).  I thought there would be a way to take JPG files and transfer or digitize them to PES files without spending another $300 on software (after the machine purchase).

I'd love to make some shirts for my family for our Disney trips, but it's looking like I might not be able to do that.  I'm wondering if you guys can lead me in the right direction so I can make some lovely garments like you all!

Thanks for any help.


----------



## cogero

Welcome and congrats on your machine 

Most of us get our designs on line here are a couple sites

Froufroubyheathersue

Misskenziemac

Divas doodles 

Cute by Kira


----------



## miprender

squirrel said:


> I found some more patterns and tutorials that I haven't seen before.  Not sure if anyone else has posted this before http://www.sewset.com/patterns/children/dress#/page/4



Those are all cute dresses.



scrap_heaven said:


> The Wizard of Oz dress is finished! Completed in time to wear it to the show tonight.  It was a labour of love and certainly a one of a kind piece.  Lillian got tonnes of attention including catching the eye of the stage manager who brought out the Director to meet Lillian and show off her dress.
> 
> Full view front



Gorgeous.... that came out amazing



BabyFu18 said:


> I'm new to this thread and was hoping to ask a question about all the lovely clothing you guys make.
> 
> I've seen so many beautiful outfits with disney characters on them and wondered where do you guys get your embroidered designs?  I'm working on a Brother PE-770 (it's new, I haven't figured much of it out yet) I picked this one since it does have the USB stick and place for brother embroidery cards, I know I can purcahse disney designs from brother but looking through the brother designs they aren't exactly what I'm looking for.
> 
> I've seen so many outfits with mickey ears, minnie ears, mickey balloons, etc. those are the types of images I'm looking for but can't figure out how to get them to embroidery format (pes files) without figuring out digitizing software.  I've looked into Embird which was suggested to me but I was told I need two software packages to do what i'm looking to do which would be around the $300 price range.
> 
> My question is are all of you making your own designs or buying them somewhere other than the brother site (which doesn't have the simple designs i'm looking for).  I thought there would be a way to take JPG files and transfer or digitize them to PES files without spending another $300 on software (after the machine purchase).
> 
> I'd love to make some shirts for my family for our Disney trips, but it's looking like I might not be able to do that.  I'm wondering if you guys can lead me in the right direction so I can make some lovely garments like you all!
> 
> Thanks for any help.



 Most of us all buy the designs from the places Chiara listed above.


----------



## dianemom2

squirrel said:


> I found some more patterns and tutorials that I haven't seen before.  Not sure if anyone else has posted this before http://www.sewset.com/patterns/children/dress#/page/4


I bookmarked the site.  There are a couple of really cute things I saw on it.



scrap_heaven said:


> The Wizard of Oz dress is finished!
> 
> Full view front


Just gorgeous!   Your appliques and your material were so perfect for your theme.  The dress turned out great.  It is no wonder your dd got a lot of attention for wearing it.  How awesome!


Has anybody heard from Andrea lately???  It has been a while since she's been on here unless I missed her.



miprender said:


> that pattern looks really cute.


I made two pairs of shorts today and I have three more pieced together and ready to cut and sew.  The hardest part was piecing together the knit fabrics after I cut the t-shirts open.  I have learned to shop for the t-shirts in the men's section instead of in the kids section.  Bigger t-shirts would make this pattern a lot easier!  But the shorts are turning out very cute!



BabyFu18 said:


> I'm new to this thread and was hoping to ask a question about all the lovely clothing you guys make.
> 
> I've seen so many beautiful outfits with disney characters on them and wondered where do you guys get your embroidered designs?  I'm working on a Brother PE-770 (it's new, I haven't figured much of it out yet) I picked this one since it does have the USB stick and place for brother embroidery cards, I know I can purcahse disney designs from brother but looking through the brother designs they aren't exactly what I'm looking for.
> 
> My question is are all of you making your own designs or buying them somewhere other than the brother site (which doesn't have the simple designs i'm looking for).  I thought there would be a way to take JPG files and transfer or digitize them to PES files without spending another $300 on software (after the machine purchase).


Welcome to the group and congratulations on your new machine.  I am sure you will be turning out some lovely things before you know it.

Most people on here buy their designs and a few make their own.  I saw that Chiara gave you a list of designers that we often buy from.  There are also a few more that I like.  There are Lynnie Pinnie, Just Peachy Applique and GlitzyStitches.  Lynnie Pinnie and Just Peachy have their own websites and Glitzy Stitches is mostly on Etsy.  If you register on the different designer's sites, they often have sales which make getting designs very reasonable.

Has anybody heard from Andrea lately?


----------



## BabyFu18

Thanks so much for the sites, I'm so in love with some of these designs!  I'm super excited to figure out how to make some of these designs and learn to appliqué.


----------



## PrincessMickey

I lost all my quotes so lets see how I do...

Love how the Rapunzel dress turned out, looks like your GD loves it!

Sorry so many people didn't have much luck with the capes. Hopefully they will all get over it and start playing with them, I know my DS would love one.

Love how the Wizard of Oz dress turned out!. that is alot of appliques but it looks great and love the fabric too!

Flora, hope you feel better soon. Traveling is definately no fun when you are sick. I have had a lingering cough for the last few weeks. I think it's finally on it's way out though.

Congrats on the new machine. I just got the 770 too and so far I am loving it, I'm sure you will love it too. 

Andrea posted the other day on Lisa trip report. I haven't seen her over here in quite awhile though.


----------



## scrapbooksellman

Thanks for the replies. I did check to see that the outlet had power. I also made sure conections were solid. 
The Bernina shop quoted about $200 for  a new motherboard if that is what is needed. I feel that is worth it fix a machine of this cost. These machines cost thousands right?

I am so exicted by all the designs I see here on the thread and can't wait to get started. Anyone here happen to live in MD so they can tutor me?


----------



## love to stitch

scrap_heaven said:


> The Wizard of Oz dress is finished! Completed in time to wear it to the show tonight.  It was a labour of love and certainly a one of a kind piece.  Lillian got tonnes of attention including catching the eye of the stage manager who brought out the Director to meet Lillian and show off her dress.
> 
> Full view front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bodice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to see the wizard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Witch Full view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Witch closeup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full view back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full view Good witch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Witch Closeup



Wow! The dress is beautiful!


----------



## scrapbooksellman

hey_jude said:


> Here's a few things I worked on for Christmas gifts:
> 
> Tea Towels -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beach Towels -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally my first patchwork twirl dress -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (with special thanks to Andrea for the directions she posted last summer!)
> 
> Judy



OMG I was just surfing thru some older post and wow! I need these towels!! I hope I can learn to do this. Great job!


----------



## PurpleEars

disneychic2 said:


> Oh no! So sorry you may be getting sick. It's horrible to fly when you're not feeling well. Let alone being exposed to all that re-circulated air. Feel better!
> 
> I would love to see another of your casserole covers. They make such great gifts that everyone can use.
> 
> How sweet that you're now sewing for your Mom. That's adorable!



Well I felt ok today when I was travelling and at the meeting, then I got home and start to feel worse again. At least it was a very good meeting so I felt my time was well spent. I guess I just need to push through one more day and it will be the weekend!



squirrel said:


> I found some more patterns and tutorials that I haven't seen before.  Not sure if anyone else has posted this before http://www.sewset.com/patterns/children/dress#/page/4



Cool. Thanks for posting the link!



scrap_heaven said:


> The Wizard of Oz dress is finished! Completed in time to wear it to the show tonight.  It was a labour of love and certainly a one of a kind piece.  Lillian got tonnes of attention including catching the eye of the stage manager who brought out the Director to meet Lillian and show off her dress.
> 
> Full view front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bodice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to see the wizard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Witch Full view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Witch closeup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full view back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full view Good witch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Witch Closeup



That is a beautiful dress! How neat that Lillian got to meet the Director and show off her dress! I hope you had a great time at the show!



BabyFu18 said:


> I'm new to this thread and was hoping to ask a question about all the lovely clothing you guys make.
> 
> I've seen so many beautiful outfits with disney characters on them and wondered where do you guys get your embroidered designs?  I'm working on a Brother PE-770 (it's new, I haven't figured much of it out yet) I picked this one since it does have the USB stick and place for brother embroidery cards, I know I can purcahse disney designs from brother but looking through the brother designs they aren't exactly what I'm looking for.
> 
> I've seen so many outfits with mickey ears, minnie ears, mickey balloons, etc. those are the types of images I'm looking for but can't figure out how to get them to embroidery format (pes files) without figuring out digitizing software.  I've looked into Embird which was suggested to me but I was told I need two software packages to do what i'm looking to do which would be around the $300 price range.
> 
> My question is are all of you making your own designs or buying them somewhere other than the brother site (which doesn't have the simple designs i'm looking for).  I thought there would be a way to take JPG files and transfer or digitize them to PES files without spending another $300 on software (after the machine purchase).
> 
> I'd love to make some shirts for my family for our Disney trips, but it's looking like I might not be able to do that.  I'm wondering if you guys can lead me in the right direction so I can make some lovely garments like you all!
> 
> Thanks for any help.



Welcome! I see that you question about the embroidery file sources has been answered. Please come back post pictures of your creations!



dianemom2 said:


> Has anybody heard from Andrea lately?



I haven't heard from her since before Christmas, but at the time she said she will not be around much as she would be working quite a bit to cover holidays.
I hope she is doing ok.



scrapbooksellman said:


> Thanks for the replies. I did check to see that the outlet had power. I also made sure conections were solid.
> The Bernina shop quoted about $200 for  a new motherboard if that is what is needed. I feel that is worth it fix a machine of this cost. These machines cost thousands right?
> 
> I am so exicted by all the designs I see here on the thread and can't wait to get started. Anyone here happen to live in MD so they can tutor me?



Did you bring the machine into the shop or did they quote that over the phone? I just wonder if it may be worthwhile having a technician look at it and do a general maintenance "spa treatment" to make sure you won't run into other problems after the motherboard has been replaced. (And to make sure that the motherboard is indeed the problem)


----------



## mommy2mrb

Hello all, Megan and I returned from our trip to Haiti on Monday, it was a bittersweet and amazing trip, happy we were finally able to go....
 I've started a TR of it the link is in my siggie!  

for those who made blankets for our Hugs from Megan Project, everyone thought they were so beautiful and the first ones were placed in the cribs for the nursery! 

thank you again to all who helped out


----------



## blessedmom4

dianemom2 said:


> Has anybody heard from Andrea lately???  It has been a while since she's been on here unless I missed her.
> 
> Has anybody heard from Andrea lately?



*Andrea is a busy lady; however, she hangs out over on my thread (when she can)...or I should say OUR thread!  All are always welcome.  Andrea posted this morning...I miss her bunches when she is too busy!  *


----------



## goteamwood

scrap_heaven said:


> The Wizard of Oz dress is finished! Completed in time to wear it to the show tonight.  It was a labour of love and certainly a one of a kind piece.  Lillian got tonnes of attention including catching the eye of the stage manager who brought out the Director to meet Lillian and show off her dress.
> 
> Wicked Witch Full view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Witch closeup



That dress is outrageously stunning. I love all the details but those flying monkeys kill me with cuteness.



PurpleEars said:


> Thanks everyone for your prayers and well wishes for a speedy recovery. I am feeling much better today. I have lost my voice but at least I didn't have the pounding headache or the chills today. I hope I will feel ok tomorrow for my work trip. It's only for the day and the flights are short (we probably spend more time on the ground than in the air!) so I hope it won't be too bad.


Glad you're feeling better. It seems everyone I know is sick, my kids have this terrible cold/cough thing that just won't go away. They cough all night which my husband can sleep through but I can't...



BabyFu18 said:


> I'm new to this thread and was hoping to ask a question about all the lovely clothing you guys make.
> 
> I've seen so many beautiful outfits with disney characters on them and wondered where do you guys get your embroidered designs?  I'm working on a Brother PE-770 (it's new, I haven't figured much of it out yet) I picked this one since it does have the USB stick and place for brother embroidery cards, I know I can purcahse disney designs from brother but looking through the brother designs they aren't exactly what I'm looking for.
> 
> I've seen so many outfits with mickey ears, minnie ears, mickey balloons, etc. those are the types of images I'm looking for but can't figure out how to get them to embroidery format (pes files) without figuring out digitizing software.  I've looked into Embird which was suggested to me but I was told I need two software packages to do what i'm looking to do which would be around the $300 price range.
> 
> My question is are all of you making your own designs or buying them somewhere other than the brother site (which doesn't have the simple designs i'm looking for).  I thought there would be a way to take JPG files and transfer or digitize them to PES files without spending another $300 on software (after the machine purchase).
> 
> I'd love to make some shirts for my family for our Disney trips, but it's looking like I might not be able to do that.  I'm wondering if you guys can lead me in the right direction so I can make some lovely garments like you all!
> 
> Thanks for any help.


You can do LOTS without software. The places above are great, I have also had decent luck with non-disney stuff from etsy. I just recently bought an application to merge files and do basic editing, but I have an etsy shop so I am using it for customizing. Which is not to say my kids won't be getting PLENTY of things with their names.


And since I said I would share the quilt I made, and then Christmas came and went and I forgot, here it is. The photos aren't great because something is wrong with my camera and the light in my sewing room is terrible... 
This is for a good friend who says her favorite color is all of them. I tried to make it as bright and cheerful as she is.















I was trying to use what I had fabric-wise so I pieced the back and I guess I measured wrong since it was not wide enough. I added the orange/green stripe on the right and it's crooked. Oh well, perfectly imperfect. 

I did some machine quilting with my regular walking foot, and did each one of the "big" squares with a quilting pattern on my embroidery machine. I still need to make twin bed quilts for my kids so we can move them into said twin beds, and I think I will honestly send them out. This quilt was 64x64" and it was so cumbersome with my little ol' home sewing machine. So if anyone has ever outsourced quilting, send me a message...


----------



## squirrel

goteamwood, Have you tried Vicks on the kids?  I know I suggested it to one of my daycare parents and she bought the infant one as her son was under 2 and it helped a lot.  The days she remembered to bring it he didn't cough during nap.

Lots of flu bugs around here, thankfully no one in the daycare but the school has lots of children at home.


----------



## micksmoma

BabyFu18 said:


> I'm new to this thread and was hoping to ask a question about all the lovely clothing you guys make.
> 
> I've seen so many beautiful outfits with disney characters on them and wondered where do you guys get your embroidered designs?  I'm working on a Brother PE-770 (it's new, I haven't figured much of it out yet) I picked this one since it does have the USB stick and place for brother embroidery cards, I know I can purcahse disney designs from brother but looking through the brother designs they aren't exactly what I'm looking for.
> 
> I've seen so many outfits with mickey ears, minnie ears, mickey balloons, etc. those are the types of images I'm looking for but can't figure out how to get them to embroidery format (pes files) without figuring out digitizing software.  I've looked into Embird which was suggested to me but I was told I need two software packages to do what i'm looking to do which would be around the $300 price range.
> 
> My question is are all of you making your own designs or buying them somewhere other than the brother site (which doesn't have the simple designs i'm looking for).  I thought there would be a way to take JPG files and transfer or digitize them to PES files without spending another $300 on software (after the machine purchase).
> 
> I'd love to make some shirts for my family for our Disney trips, but it's looking like I might not be able to do that.  I'm wondering if you guys can lead me in the right direction so I can make some lovely garments like you all!
> 
> Thanks for any help.


Check out Frou Frou by Heathersue on facebook.  I love her designs and they stitch out great.


----------



## PrincessMom4

Well I have all the stuff cut out for my 6 water bottle holders and now I just have to sew them together. I am starting on a skirt and dress for our upcoming trip. We all need to look stylish at the happiest place on earth!!


----------



## pequele

Anyone have a pattern or know of one for a camera strap or strap cover? I have a Canon T3 but the strap is so rough on my neck! I HATE IT!


----------



## goteamwood

pequele said:
			
		

> Anyone have a pattern or know of one for a camera strap or strap cover? I have a Canon T3 but the strap is so rough on my neck! I HATE IT!



I can't help with the patten but I will share that I got a camera strap called black rapid which I love. It's a shoulder/cross body thing that screws into the tripod hole. It's so much more comfortable and easy to use.


----------



## RMAMom

pequele said:


> Anyone have a pattern or know of one for a camera strap or strap cover? I have a Canon T3 but the strap is so rough on my neck! I HATE IT!



I have this one bookmarked but haven't sewn it myself yet.
http://www.lbg-studio.com/2010/08/tutorial-camera-strap-cover-with-lens.html


----------



## pyrxtc

pequele said:


> Anyone have a pattern or know of one for a camera strap or strap cover? I have a Canon T3 but the strap is so rough on my neck! I HATE IT!




http://www.simplymodernmom.com/2009/08/strap-cover-with-pockets/

I haven't made it either but I know I got it from someone on this thread and they had made it.


----------



## mrsgryphon

scrap_heaven said:


> The Wizard of Oz dress is finished! Completed in time to wear it to the show tonight.  It was a labour of love and certainly a one of a kind piece.  Lillian got tonnes of attention including catching the eye of the stage manager who brought out the Director to meet Lillian and show off her dress.
> 
> Full view front



This is absolutely amazing!


----------



## mrsgryphon

Hi, I'm brand-new here and figured I should introduce myself.  I'm Christine and have 4 kids - DD almost 12, DS almost 10, DD7 and DD2.5.  We're taking our first family trip to Disney World in less than a month & are very excited about it.  We surprised the kids with the trip for Christmas.  The last time I was at Disney was over 20 years ago, so I'm sure a lot has changed.

I can't remember where it started, but during planning & research for the trip I followed a link here...  and now I want to sew!  I'm in awe of so many of the wonderful creations you all have made.  I've been spending my time looking over past threads to see all the beautiful clothing.  So I've picked up some fabric at JoAnn's, and ordered some on-line, and bought a half-dozed patterns from YCMT.  So now I need to get busy & start sewing!  

I'm not a sewing novice, but don't have a serger or embroidery machine.  I've mostly done Halloween costumes for my kids and some clothing here & there.

Anyway, hello & thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## dianemom2

PrincessMickey said:


> Andrea posted the other day on Lisa trip report. I haven't seen her over here in quite awhile though.


Glad to hear that she's been around on the Disboards.  I miss hearing from her when she doesn't pop in over here.



scrapbooksellman said:


> Thanks for the replies. I did check to see that the outlet had power. I also made sure conections were solid.
> The Bernina shop quoted about $200 for  a new motherboard if that is what is needed. I feel that is worth it fix a machine of this cost. These machines cost thousands right?
> 
> I am so exicted by all the designs I see here on the thread and can't wait to get started. Anyone here happen to live in MD so they can tutor me?


$200 to repair a Bernina definitely seems worth it.  They are usually well built machines.  Will they give you a warranty on the repair?  What shop are you using?  Does that price also include a "tune up" on the machine?

I live in Maryland.  



PurpleEars said:


> Well I felt ok today when I was travelling and at the meeting, then I got home and start to feel worse again. At least it was a very good meeting so I felt my time was well spent. I guess I just need to push through one more day and it will be the weekend!
> 
> 
> I haven't heard from her since before Christmas, but at the time she said she will not be around much as she would be working quite a bit to cover holidays.
> I hope she is doing ok.


Sorry that you are still not feeling better.  At least the weekend is almost here!  I hope you can rest and feel better.

As I said up above, I miss hearing from Andrea when she doesn't pop in over here.



mommy2mrb said:


> for those who made blankets for our Hugs from Megan Project, everyone thought they were so beautiful and the first ones were placed in the cribs for the nursery!
> 
> thank you again to all who helped out


Glad that your trip went well.  It must have been very emotional for you and Megan.  My girls were glad to be able to make blankets and send them.  We still have one here that is not quite completed yet so let us know if you start collecting them again.



blessedmom4 said:


> *Andrea is a busy lady; however, she hangs out over on my thread (when she can)...or I should say OUR thread!  All are always welcome.  Andrea posted this morning...I miss her bunches when she is too busy!  *


Thanks for letting me know that you've heard from Andrea.  I hope that all is well with her.



goteamwood said:


> Glad you're feeling better. It seems everyone I know is sick, my kids have this terrible cold/cough thing that just won't go away. They cough all night which my husband can sleep through but I can't...
> 
> 
> This is for a good friend who says her favorite color is all of them. I tried to make it as bright and cheerful as she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did some machine quilting with my regular walking foot, and did each one of the "big" squares with a quilting pattern on my embroidery machine. I still need to make twin bed quilts for my kids so we can move them into said twin beds, and I think I will honestly send them out. This quilt was 64x64" and it was so cumbersome with my little ol' home sewing machine. So if anyone has ever outsourced quilting, send me a message...


I know that Nini, who used to be on here did some quilting and has one of those big machines.  You could probably still contact her through a PM because she comes on here for other stuff.

The quilt is beautiful.  It has been years since I did any quilting.  I also found it too cumbersome with a small home machine.

Sorry that your kiddos are sick.  Have you tried Mucinex?  That always helped my girls and it was what the pediatrician used to tell me to give them.



pequele said:


> Anyone have a pattern or know of one for a camera strap or strap cover? I have a Canon T3 but the strap is so rough on my neck! I HATE IT!


I saw that two people responded already.  I haven't made one but they look nice.



RMAMom said:


> I have this one bookmarked but haven't sewn it myself yet.
> http://www.lbg-studio.com/2010/08/tutorial-camera-strap-cover-with-lens.html


I think that's the one that Marianne made one time.



mrsgryphon said:


> Hi, I'm brand-new here and figured I should introduce myself.  I'm Christine and have 4 kids - DD almost 12, DS almost 10, DD7 and DD2.5.  We're taking our first family trip to Disney World in less than a month & are very excited about it.  We surprised the kids with the trip for Christmas.  The last time I was at Disney was over 20 years ago, so I'm sure a lot has changed.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a sewing novice, but don't have a serger or embroidery machine.  I've mostly done Halloween costumes for my kids and some clothing here & there.


Hi Christine and welcome to the group.  You don't need a serger or an embroidery machine to make some super cute stuff for your kids.  What patterns did you buy from YCMT?  We love pictures of anything that you make so please post them as you complete your projects.


----------



## Nevada Jen

goteamwood said:


> And since I said I would share the quilt I made, and then Christmas came and went and I forgot, here it is. The photos aren't great because something is wrong with my camera and the light in my sewing room is terrible...
> This is for a good friend who says her favorite color is all of them. I tried to make it as bright and cheerful as she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to use what I had fabric-wise so I pieced the back and I guess I measured wrong since it was not wide enough. I added the orange/green stripe on the right and it's crooked. Oh well, perfectly imperfect.
> 
> I did some machine quilting with my regular walking foot, and did each one of the "big" squares with a quilting pattern on my embroidery machine. I still need to make twin bed quilts for my kids so we can move them into said twin beds, and I think I will honestly send them out. This quilt was 64x64" and it was so cumbersome with my little ol' home sewing machine. So if anyone has ever outsourced quilting, send me a message...



Love the quilt!  For the twin quilts I would reccommend using the "quilt as you go" method.  Basically you piece the top in managable squares and then for each square, put your batting on the back and quilt those two layers however you want.  When you get all your managable squares pieced and quilted, sew them together.  Then you will have your top and batting sewn to the size of a twin quilt.  Then just add your backing fabric. (I often use the ultimate cheat and use a sheet for the backing and use a yarn tie on the corner of each big square.)  I actually plan to make a quilt for my DD with the remains of the fabric I bought for disney that I did not get to (which is like 8 yards ).

And it goes without saying that the Wizard of Oz dress is amazing!


----------



## scrapbooksellman

Quote:
Originally Posted by scrapbooksellman  
Thanks for the replies. I did check to see that the outlet had power. I also made sure conections were solid. 
The Bernina shop quoted about $200 for a new motherboard if that is what is needed. I feel that is worth it fix a machine of this cost. These machines cost thousands right?

I am so exicted by all the designs I see here on the thread and can't wait to get started. Anyone here happen to live in MD so they can tutor me? 

$200 to repair a Bernina definitely seems worth it. They are usually well built machines. Will they give you a warranty on the repair? What shop are you using? Does that price also include a "tune up" on the machine?

I live in Maryland. 

I am going to Bear paw fabrics in Towson. I will ask about a warranty. They mentioned a cleaning and tune up but for $90 more. Not sure I'm doing that.


----------



## cogero

If they do repair it I would have them due the tune up on a Bernina. They are great machines and are built to last. Even used they fetch a pretty penny.


----------



## pyrxtc

mrsgryphon said:


> Hi, I'm brand-new here and figured I should introduce myself.  I'm Christine and have 4 kids - DD almost 12, DS almost 10, DD7 and DD2.5.  We're taking our first family trip to Disney World in less than a month & are very excited about it.  We surprised the kids with the trip for Christmas.  The last time I was at Disney was over 20 years ago, so I'm sure a lot has changed.
> 
> I can't remember where it started, but during planning & research for the trip I followed a link here...  and now I want to sew!  I'm in awe of so many of the wonderful creations you all have made.  I've been spending my time looking over past threads to see all the beautiful clothing.  So I've picked up some fabric at JoAnn's, and ordered some on-line, and bought a half-dozed patterns from YCMT.  So now I need to get busy & start sewing!
> 
> I'm not a sewing novice, but don't have a serger or embroidery machine.  I've mostly done Halloween costumes for my kids and some clothing here & there.
> 
> Anyway, hello & thanks for the inspiration!



Welcome  !! I found this thread last year and it got me sewing for the first time. I am very new at it. I bought a serger a few months ago but have yet to use it . I don't have any fancy machines for anything else though. I know you will have sewing ! I will warn you that it is addictive and you may join the rest of us in becoming fabricaholics.


----------



## mrsgryphon

dianemom2 said:


> Hi Christine and welcome to the group.  You don't need a serger or an embroidery machine to make some super cute stuff for your kids.  What patterns did you buy from YCMT?  We love pictures of anything that you make so please post them as you complete your projects.



Thanks.  I bought the CarlaC bundle pack of a-line, scallopini, and simple sweet plus the bowling shirt and the Molly peasant.  I'm pretty sure I need the easy-fit pants too.  I'll be sure to post pictures.  Today's mail brought in 3 of the fabrics I ordered - 2 tink & a pooh.



pyrxtc said:


> Welcome  !! I found this thread last year and it got me sewing for the first time. I am very new at it. I bought a serger a few months ago but have yet to use it . I don't have any fancy machines for anything else though. I know you will have sewing ! I will warn you that it is addictive and you may join the rest of us in becoming fabricaholics.



I think that's highly likely considering I've purchased 22 yards of fabric in the past week!


----------



## dianemom2

scrapbooksellman said:


> I am going to Bear paw fabrics in Towson. I will ask about a warranty. They mentioned a cleaning and tune up but for $90 more. Not sure I'm doing that.



Definitely add in the 90 dollars to do the tune up.  That will make the machine really ready to go.  I have my machines tuned up once a year and I pay about 10 dollars more than that.  Do you live up near Baltimore?  I live in Gaithersburg.



mrsgryphon said:


> Thanks.  I bought the CarlaC bundle pack of a-line, scallopini, and simple sweet plus the bowling shirt and the Molly peasant.  I'm pretty sure I need the easy-fit pants too.  I'll be sure to post pictures.  Today's mail brought in 3 of the fabrics I ordered - 2 tink & a pooh.



It sounds like you picked some great patterns.  CarlaC's patterns are easy to follow and we all enjoy sewing them.  The Simply Sweet is the most versatile dress pattern.  I have shortened it and used it as a top over easy fit shorts.

It does sound like you are on the way to joining our fabric buying obsession.  Today I went into Hancocks to buy a couple of solid colored knit fabrics.  I found 4 other fabrics on the clearance aisle that I just HAD to have!  Of course, I haven't brought them inside yet because I am not sure where I am going to put them.

Here are some pictures of the Jaden t-shorts.  I picked up the t-shirts for 99 cents at the Salvation Army and then I added in the remaining fabric.  For next time I know to buy adult sized shirts so that they fit the pattern better.  Then I will have to add in less fabric and I will have to do less piecing.  I was able to whip these shorts up in about 20 minutes after I had them cut out.  I really liked this pattern and I will definitely be making more.  I can also see them in girly colors with girly t-shirts.


----------



## PurpleEars

mommy2mrb said:


> Hello all, Megan and I returned from our trip to Haiti on Monday, it was a bittersweet and amazing trip, happy we were finally able to go....
> I've started a TR of it the link is in my siggie!
> 
> for those who made blankets for our Hugs from Megan Project, everyone thought they were so beautiful and the first ones were placed in the cribs for the nursery!
> 
> thank you again to all who helped out



Welcome back! I am glad that you got back safely. I am glad that I had the opportunity to make blankets for the project (and got to meet you in person!) I am sure the children will treasure the gifts that were made possible because of your dedication and work!



goteamwood said:


> And since I said I would share the quilt I made, and then Christmas came and went and I forgot, here it is. The photos aren't great because something is wrong with my camera and the light in my sewing room is terrible...
> This is for a good friend who says her favorite color is all of them. I tried to make it as bright and cheerful as she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to use what I had fabric-wise so I pieced the back and I guess I measured wrong since it was not wide enough. I added the orange/green stripe on the right and it's crooked. Oh well, perfectly imperfect.
> 
> I did some machine quilting with my regular walking foot, and did each one of the "big" squares with a quilting pattern on my embroidery machine. I still need to make twin bed quilts for my kids so we can move them into said twin beds, and I think I will honestly send them out. This quilt was 64x64" and it was so cumbersome with my little ol' home sewing machine. So if anyone has ever outsourced quilting, send me a message...



You did a great job on the quilt. It is bright and cheery for sure! I have done quilts slightly smaller than a queen size mattress on my 270D and honestly I didn't find it too difficult to do. I know Nini who used to post here often has a long arm machine so maybe she can help you with this.



PrincessMom4 said:


> Well I have all the stuff cut out for my 6 water bottle holders and now I just have to sew them together. I am starting on a skirt and dress for our upcoming trip. We all need to look stylish at the happiest place on earth!!



I can't wait to see the water bottle holders!



mrsgryphon said:


> Hi, I'm brand-new here and figured I should introduce myself.  I'm Christine and have 4 kids - DD almost 12, DS almost 10, DD7 and DD2.5.  We're taking our first family trip to Disney World in less than a month & are very excited about it.  We surprised the kids with the trip for Christmas.  The last time I was at Disney was over 20 years ago, so I'm sure a lot has changed.
> 
> I can't remember where it started, but during planning & research for the trip I followed a link here...  and now I want to sew!  I'm in awe of so many of the wonderful creations you all have made.  I've been spending my time looking over past threads to see all the beautiful clothing.  So I've picked up some fabric at JoAnn's, and ordered some on-line, and bought a half-dozed patterns from YCMT.  So now I need to get busy & start sewing!
> 
> I'm not a sewing novice, but don't have a serger or embroidery machine.  I've mostly done Halloween costumes for my kids and some clothing here & there.
> 
> Anyway, hello & thanks for the inspiration!



Welcome! I am sure that your family will have a wonderful trip and make lots of special memories. Please post pictures of the outfits/other items you make!



mrsgryphon said:


> Thanks.  I bought the CarlaC bundle pack of a-line, scallopini, and simple sweet plus the bowling shirt and the Molly peasant.  I'm pretty sure I need the easy-fit pants too.  I'll be sure to post pictures.  Today's mail brought in 3 of the fabrics I ordered - 2 tink & a pooh.
> 
> I think that's highly likely considering I've purchased 22 yards of fabric in the past week!



You made excellent choices on the patterns. I have done the bowling shirts a number of times and the A-line a few times. I have never made a Simply Sweet (even though I have the pattern from the same bundle pack you bought) but lots of people have made beautiful outfits with that pattern (somehow I tend to go with the Stripwork Jumper which is a similar pattern). I can't wait to see what you make!



dianemom2 said:


> Here are some pictures of the Jaden t-shorts.  I picked up the t-shirts for 99 cents at the Salvation Army and then I added in the remaining fabric.  For next time I know to buy adult sized shirts so that they fit the pattern better.  Then I will have to add in less fabric and I will have to do less piecing.  I was able to whip these shorts up in about 20 minutes after I had them cut out.  I really liked this pattern and I will definitely be making more.  I can also see them in girly colors with girly t-shirts.



Those are neat looking shorts. What a great way to make unique shorts by upcycling T-shirts!


----------



## Ahrizel

RMAMom said:


> I have this one bookmarked but haven't sewn it myself yet.
> http://www.lbg-studio.com/2010/08/tutorial-camera-strap-cover-with-lens.html



I know about that pattern because I did  make it. Think I posted the link here too. Sewed up well, I did a solid fabric not a patchwork. Made it in Disney prints http://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/t508/ahrizel/Snapbucket/210C05AD-orig.jpg. Hopefully the picture of it worked well. Easy enough to sew and dh really preferred it alot of the original one. 
Mary


----------



## VBAndrea

Just a quick "hi" as Judy let me know I was missed over here (thank you for asking about me Diane).

I have been soooo busy doing crap and have not had time to sew or embroider a thing other than bookmarks I made for my dd's classmates for Christmas.  I did clean my sewing space fairly decently last weekend though hoping to get in there this week, but time hasn't been on my side.  

I promise if I get in there anytime soon I will post what I make, but I doubt I will be an active participant over here anytime this month.  Hopefully Feb will take a turn for the better and I'll have more time.  

I took a really quick skim at a  few things and saw an AWESOME patchwork twirl dress and Wizard of Oz creation -- I may have to carve out some time today or tomorrow to go back and look at things.

I hope all are doing well


----------



## disneychic2

mrsgryphon said:


> Hi, I'm brand-new here and figured I should introduce myself.  I'm Christine and have 4 kids - DD almost 12, DS almost 10, DD7 and DD2.5.  We're taking our first family trip to Disney World in less than a month & are very excited about it.  We surprised the kids with the trip for Christmas.  The last time I was at Disney was over 20 years ago, so I'm sure a lot has changed.
> 
> I can't remember where it started, but during planning & research for the trip I followed a link here...  and now I want to sew!  I'm in awe of so many of the wonderful creations you all have made.  I've been spending my time looking over past threads to see all the beautiful clothing.  So I've picked up some fabric at JoAnn's, and ordered some on-line, and bought a half-dozed patterns from YCMT.  So now I need to get busy & start sewing!
> 
> I'm not a sewing novice, but don't have a serger or embroidery machine.  I've mostly done Halloween costumes for my kids and some clothing here & there.
> 
> Anyway, hello & thanks for the inspiration!



First of all, WELCOME!! I am pretty new here myself, but these DISboutiquers really make everyone feel so welcome and really a part of the "family". You'll get lots of help, encouragement and inspiration, believe me!

Oh, a trip to Disney World after 20 years will be magical!! Make sure you get familiar with the parks as they are now so you don't waste precious time trying to figure out how to get where. That's the biggest thing, to me anyway, that makes a trip go more smoothly. 

Can't wait to see some things you make. Have fun planning your trip and sewing. 



dianemom2 said:


> It does sound like you are on the way to joining our fabric buying obsession. *Today I went into Hancocks to buy a couple of solid colored knit fabrics.  I found 4 other fabrics on the clearance aisle that I just HAD to have! * Of course, I haven't brought them inside yet because I am not sure where I am going to put them.



Uh Oh, did someone go off the wagon?? 



> Here are some pictures of the Jaden t-shorts.  I picked up the t-shirts for 99 cents at the Salvation Army and then I added in the remaining fabric.  For next time I know to buy adult sized shirts so that they fit the pattern better.  Then I will have to add in less fabric and I will have to do less piecing.  I was able to whip these shorts up in about 20 minutes after I had them cut out.  I really liked this pattern and I will definitely be making more.  I can also see them in girly colors with girly t-shirts.



I love every single one of these! Great idea and even better execution! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mrsgryphon

dianemom2 said:


> It sounds like you picked some great patterns.  CarlaC's patterns are easy to follow and we all enjoy sewing them.  The Simply Sweet is the most versatile dress pattern.  I have shortened it and used it as a top over easy fit shorts.
> 
> It does sound like you are on the way to joining our fabric buying obsession.  Today I went into Hancocks to buy a couple of solid colored knit fabrics.  I found 4 other fabrics on the clearance aisle that I just HAD to have!  Of course, I haven't brought them inside yet because I am not sure where I am going to put them.
> 
> Here are some pictures of the Jaden t-shorts.



I think my first simply sweet will be a top to go with a scallopini skirt for middle DD in minnie dot.  I'm looking forward to trying the patterns out.

I completely understand about the clearance fabric - after all, it's a great price and they may not be there later if you need them!

I love the shorts!  That's such a great idea.



PurpleEars said:


> Welcome! I am sure that your family will have a wonderful trip and make lots of special memories. Please post pictures of the outfits/other items you make!
> 
> You made excellent choices on the patterns. I have done the bowling shirts a number of times and the A-line a few times. I have never made a Simply Sweet (even though I have the pattern from the same bundle pack you bought) but lots of people have made beautiful outfits with that pattern (somehow I tend to go with the Stripwork Jumper which is a similar pattern). I can't wait to see what you make!



Thanks for the welcome.  I'm glad I saw the bowling shirts on here.  It's hard to find something for a 10 year old boy.



disneychic2 said:


> First of all, WELCOME!! I am pretty new here myself, but these DISboutiquers really make everyone feel so welcome and really a part of the "family". You'll get lots of help, encouragement and inspiration, believe me!
> 
> Oh, a trip to Disney World after 20 years will be magical!! Make sure you get familiar with the parks as they are now so you don't waste precious time trying to figure out how to get where. That's the biggest thing, to me anyway, that makes a trip go more smoothly.
> 
> Can't wait to see some things you make. Have fun planning your trip and sewing.



I've definitely gotten a lot of inspiration so far!  I'm looking forward to hanging around.  

I've been doing a lot of research on-line & books for this trip.  The last time was with my parents, so I don't think I was really involved in all the planning.  I'm not sure how they did it with no internet.


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> Just a quick "hi" as Judy let me know I was missed over here (thank you for asking about me Diane).
> 
> I have been soooo busy doing crap and have not had time to sew or embroider a thing other than bookmarks I made for my dd's classmates for Christmas.


Sorry that things have been so busy for you.  We miss you popping in over here so stop by even if you haven't been sewing.  I hope things slow down for you a bit now that the holidays are over.



disneychic2 said:


> Uh Oh, did someone go off the wagon??
> 
> I love every single one of these! Great idea and even better execution! Thanks for sharing.


I definitely fell off the wagon!  I'm going to have to start hiding my fabric from my husband.

The shorts were super easy to make.  I'm hoping to go back this week and buy some more t-shirts to make some shorts for my other nephew.  Both of my nephews have special needs.  One is 8 and the other is almost 8 but they are both still in diapers.  If I make them their short or pants, I can make a larger size so that the diapers fit under them but I can adjust the waist so that the pants/shorts stay up.  Our Salvation Army store does 1/2 price on all clothing on Wednesdays.  If I go in then I can pick up decent t-shirts for 99 cents.  Next time I will look for adult t-shirts instead of kids shirts.



mrsgryphon said:


> I think my first simply sweet will be a top to go with a scallopini skirt for middle DD in minnie dot.  I'm looking forward to trying the patterns out.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome.  I'm glad I saw the bowling shirts on here.  It's hard to find something for a 10 year old boy.


The Simply Sweet top with the scallopini skirt sounds cute!  Can't wait to see it.

Does the bowling shirt pattern go up to a large enough size for your 10 year old son?

Here are a couple of things that I finished today.  I am not thrilled with my Tinkerbell upcycle.  I wanted to do cap sleeves on it with the polka dot fabric but I ran out.  It doesn't look like it in  the picture, but it is one of those dresses with the skirt that is shorter in the front and longer in the back.






And then I made another Sandpiper dress, which is an Ellie Inspired pattern.   I made 4 or 5 of them last year and my niece just loved them.  I had to enlarge the pattern though because it stops at size 5.  I hope that this fits her ok.


----------



## mrsgryphon

dianemom2 said:


> The Simply Sweet top with the scallopini skirt sounds cute!  Can't wait to see it.
> 
> Does the bowling shirt pattern go up to a large enough size for your 10 year old son?
> 
> made another Sandpiper dress, which is an Ellie Inspired pattern.



My son is rather small.  His chest is actually the 5/6 size!  And he's shorter than average, but not as short as a 6 year old.  His waist is a problem too, since pants that fit there are too short for him. 

The sandpiper dress looks so comfy.  I could see my DDs living in those in the summer.


----------



## mrsgryphon

It looks like I need a few more posts so I can post a picture.  I was going to ask for advice for my oldest DD for this trip.  She's almost 12, but I'd say she's young for her age.  I don't want to make anything that's too babyish though.  She often chooses to wear skirts and dresses.  Everything from comfy Lands End or Hanna play dresses to fancy, glittery dresses.  

So far I was planning a peasant top of minnie dot.  I saw one for an 11 year old way back in part 19 by jham and really liked the look.  

I have some tink fabric and wanted to do a skirt, but can't decide what pattern/type of pattern to use.  I was going to show which fabric, but that will have to wait.  It's blue background with bellflowers & tink in kind of scrolly frames.  My description is sorely lacking, I know.  Anyway, the pattern on the fabric is pretty large, so I was thinking that I don't want anything too gathered since it would hide the design too much.  Any great suggestions?


----------



## strega7

Just wanted to share what I did today, my friend is going to WDW in a couple of weeks and saw a saying she like on a shirt on etsy and asked it I could stitch one out for her.  Here is my first attempt at putting a design on a shirt, I think it turned out pretty cute!  I added a mickey head to the sleeve for the fun of it.


----------



## pyrxtc

strega7 said:


> Just wanted to share what I did today, my friend is going to WDW in a couple of weeks and saw a saying she like on a shirt on etsy and asked it I could stitch one out for her.  Here is my first attempt at putting a design on a shirt, I think it turned out pretty cute!  I added a mickey head to the sleeve for the fun of it.



I like it and it's so true.....


----------



## babynala

Wow, I am so far behind and I don't think I have posted since before Christmas.  I have enjoyed looking at everyone's creations.  So many cute Christmas items and gifts.  That Wizard of Oz dress is AMAZING.  

Diane - you have been busy as usual and everything is so cute.  The shorts you made were perfect for boys and they look so comfortable.  

Amber - I didn't realize Savannah's trip was coming up so soon.  Can't wait to see the cute stuff your kids will be wearing at Disney.

I am headed to DW in about 2 weeks with my brother and his family.  My kids are staying home with their dad but I am tagging along with my brother and my parents so I can join in on the Disney fun.  It will be their first trip to WDW and I have been busy trying to make some things for their trip.  Lots to do and of course I procrastinated on getting started.

I hope I can do better with keeping up here.  I will try to post some pictures when I actually finish an outfit!


----------



## squirrel

I need to get some ric rac and I know someone posted that codwholesale had good prices but I didn't buy any and now they only have 3 colors left.  Any other place that has good prices?


----------



## disneychic2

dianemom2 said:


> Here are a couple of things that I finished today.  I am not thrilled with my Tinkerbell upcycle.  I wanted to do cap sleeves on it with the polka dot fabric but I ran out.  It doesn't look like it in  the picture, but it is one of those dresses with the skirt that is shorter in the front and longer in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I made another Sandpiper dress, which is an Ellie Inspired pattern.   I made 4 or 5 of them last year and my niece just loved them.  I had to enlarge the pattern though because it stops at size 5.  I hope that this fits her ok.



I love both of them, but the second one is my favorite I think. Great job as usual. You really do get a lot done. I haven't been down to my sewing room since the first week of January. Hope to get down there tomorrow.



strega7 said:


> Just wanted to share what I did today, my friend is going to WDW in a couple of weeks and saw a saying she like on a shirt on etsy and asked it I could stitch one out for her.  Here is my first attempt at putting a design on a shirt, I think it turned out pretty cute!  I added a mickey head to the sleeve for the fun of it.



She'll love it! Great saying too!



mrsgryphon said:


> It looks like I need a few more posts so I can post a picture.  I was going to ask for advice for my oldest DD for this trip.  She's almost 12, but I'd say she's young for her age.  I don't want to make anything that's too babyish though.  She often chooses to wear skirts and dresses.  Everything from comfy Lands End or Hanna play dresses to fancy, glittery dresses.
> 
> So far I was planning a peasant top of minnie dot.  I saw one for an 11 year old way back in part 19 by jham and really liked the look.
> 
> I have some tink fabric and wanted to do a skirt, but can't decide what pattern/type of pattern to use.  I was going to show which fabric, but that will have to wait.  It's blue background with bellflowers & tink in kind of scrolly frames.  My description is sorely lacking, I know.  Anyway, the pattern on the fabric is pretty large, so I was thinking that I don't want anything too gathered since it would hide the design too much.  Any great suggestions?



Here are a couple of links for skirt tutorials that I've made or plan to make. Maybe one of them would work for your Tink fabric.

http://www.danamadeit.com/2008/07/tutorial-a-simple-skirt.html
http://www.danamadeit.com/2012/03/tutorial-the-layered-skirt.html
http://likeflowersandbutterflies.blogspot.com/2012/10/girls-twirly-skirts-tutorial.html

The ruffle one may be too young for her taste, but I thought you could play with it to make it less cutsie, like making just a couple of layers that would be longer.


----------



## PurpleEars

VBAndrea said:


> Just a quick "hi" as Judy let me know I was missed over here (thank you for asking about me Diane).
> 
> I have been soooo busy doing crap and have not had time to sew or embroider a thing other than bookmarks I made for my dd's classmates for Christmas.  I did clean my sewing space fairly decently last weekend though hoping to get in there this week, but time hasn't been on my side.
> 
> I promise if I get in there anytime soon I will post what I make, but I doubt I will be an active participant over here anytime this month.  Hopefully Feb will take a turn for the better and I'll have more time.
> 
> I took a really quick skim at a  few things and saw an AWESOME patchwork twirl dress and Wizard of Oz creation -- I may have to carve out some time today or tomorrow to go back and look at things.
> 
> I hope all are doing well



I am glad that you came here and let us know that you are doing ok but busy. We certainly missed you when you are not around. I hope things will settle down for you (and the house on RI will sell) so you can post here more often.



mrsgryphon said:


> I think my first simply sweet will be a top to go with a scallopini skirt for middle DD in minnie dot.  I'm looking forward to trying the patterns out.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome.  I'm glad I saw the bowling shirts on here.  It's hard to find something for a 10 year old boy.
> 
> I've definitely gotten a lot of inspiration so far!  I'm looking forward to hanging around.
> 
> I've been doing a lot of research on-line & books for this trip.  The last time was with my parents, so I don't think I was really involved in all the planning.  I'm not sure how they did it with no internet.



I think the outfit you planned will look lovely. In addition to the bowling shirt, the Easy Fit shorts/pants are also good for boys. I know a number of people have made modifications to make them look less "PJ-like." I think Marianne added cargo pockets to the shorts and they looked quite nice. I have to agree with your statement about planning without internet. I remember going to Tokyo Disneyland with my parents for a day and we didn't even plan at all! I think we just bought tickets at the gate, picked up a map and started exploring. It was pretty funny as we didn't speak Japanese so I didn't understand the cast members. I remember Space Mountain, but that was because they had English signs with the warning so I was concerned about how scary the ride would be!  (That was my first ever Disney park experience, so I had no comparisons to other attractions)



dianemom2 said:


> The shorts were super easy to make.  I'm hoping to go back this week and buy some more t-shirts to make some shorts for my other nephew.  Both of my nephews have special needs.  One is 8 and the other is almost 8 but they are both still in diapers.  If I make them their short or pants, I can make a larger size so that the diapers fit under them but I can adjust the waist so that the pants/shorts stay up.  Our Salvation Army store does 1/2 price on all clothing on Wednesdays.  If I go in then I can pick up decent t-shirts for 99 cents.  Next time I will look for adult t-shirts instead of kids shirts.
> 
> Here are a couple of things that I finished today.  I am not thrilled with my Tinkerbell upcycle.  I wanted to do cap sleeves on it with the polka dot fabric but I ran out.  It doesn't look like it in  the picture, but it is one of those dresses with the skirt that is shorter in the front and longer in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I made another Sandpiper dress, which is an Ellie Inspired pattern.   I made 4 or 5 of them last year and my niece just loved them.  I had to enlarge the pattern though because it stops at size 5.  I hope that this fits her ok.



I am glad that you can make shorts for your nephews. I used to work in peds rehab and we saw a lot of older kids who required diapers. The parents used to complain to me how hard it was for them to find pants for their kids. The shorts you did would be great for other parents with kids in that situation!

I am sorry to hear the Tink outfit didn't work out the way you planned. It looked nice to me. The Sandpiper dress looks nice too. I hope it will fit your niece well.



mrsgryphon said:


> It looks like I need a few more posts so I can post a picture.  I was going to ask for advice for my oldest DD for this trip.  She's almost 12, but I'd say she's young for her age.  I don't want to make anything that's too babyish though.  She often chooses to wear skirts and dresses.  Everything from comfy Lands End or Hanna play dresses to fancy, glittery dresses.
> 
> So far I was planning a peasant top of minnie dot.  I saw one for an 11 year old way back in part 19 by jham and really liked the look.
> 
> I have some tink fabric and wanted to do a skirt, but can't decide what pattern/type of pattern to use.  I was going to show which fabric, but that will have to wait.  It's blue background with bellflowers & tink in kind of scrolly frames.  My description is sorely lacking, I know.  Anyway, the pattern on the fabric is pretty large, so I was thinking that I don't want anything too gathered since it would hide the design too much.  Any great suggestions?



I think I have the fabric you described. I wonder if an A-line skirt will be good for someone her age. I have done skorts with an A-line skirt for myself in the past and they would be good for an older girl too.



strega7 said:


> Just wanted to share what I did today, my friend is going to WDW in a couple of weeks and saw a saying she like on a shirt on etsy and asked it I could stitch one out for her.  Here is my first attempt at putting a design on a shirt, I think it turned out pretty cute!  I added a mickey head to the sleeve for the fun of it.



Great job on the shirt. May I have your permission to CASE it please?



babynala said:


> Wow, I am so far behind and I don't think I have posted since before Christmas.  I have enjoyed looking at everyone's creations.  So many cute Christmas items and gifts.  That Wizard of Oz dress is AMAZING.
> 
> Diane - you have been busy as usual and everything is so cute.  The shorts you made were perfect for boys and they look so comfortable.
> 
> Amber - I didn't realize Savannah's trip was coming up so soon.  Can't wait to see the cute stuff your kids will be wearing at Disney.
> 
> I am headed to DW in about 2 weeks with my brother and his family.  My kids are staying home with their dad but I am tagging along with my brother and my parents so I can join in on the Disney fun.  It will be their first trip to WDW and I have been busy trying to make some things for their trip.  Lots to do and of course I procrastinated on getting started.
> 
> I hope I can do better with keeping up here.  I will try to post some pictures when I actually finish an outfit!



Welcome back! How exciting to be a part of your brother's family's first trip! I hope everyone will have a great trip.


----------



## love to stitch

dianemom2 said:


> Here are a couple of things that I finished today.  I am not thrilled with my Tinkerbell upcycle.  I wanted to do cap sleeves on it with the polka dot fabric but I ran out.  It doesn't look like it in  the picture, but it is one of those dresses with the skirt that is shorter in the front and longer in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I made another Sandpiper dress, which is an Ellie Inspired pattern.   I made 4 or 5 of them last year and my niece just loved them.  I had to enlarge the pattern though because it stops at size 5.  I hope that this fits her ok.



Both dresses are very pretty and look really comfortable.



strega7 said:


> Just wanted to share what I did today, my friend is going to WDW in a couple of weeks and saw a saying she like on a shirt on etsy and asked it I could stitch one out for her.  Here is my first attempt at putting a design on a shirt, I think it turned out pretty cute!  I added a mickey head to the sleeve for the fun of it.



I love the t-shirt!


----------



## mrsgryphon

disneychic2 said:


> Here are a couple of links for skirt tutorials that I've made or plan to make. Maybe one of them would work for your Tink fabric.
> 
> The ruffle one may be too young for her taste, but I thought you could play with it to make it less cutsie, like making just a couple of layers that would be longer.



Thanks for the links.  I think the simple skirt is a definite possibility for the tink fabric.  I like the others too, so they've been saved for future projects.  I also found the wrap skirt from patchwork kids on YCMT that I really like.  I'm just not sure if I should purchase another pattern right now.


----------



## mrsgryphon

strega7 said:


> Just wanted to share what I did today, my friend is going to WDW in a couple of weeks and saw a saying she like on a shirt on etsy and asked it I could stitch one out for her.  Here is my first attempt at putting a design on a shirt, I think it turned out pretty cute!  I added a mickey head to the sleeve for the fun of it.



That's a great saying and I love the Mickey head added touch.


----------



## dianemom2

mrsgryphon said:


> My son is rather small.  His chest is actually the 5/6 size!  And he's shorter than average, but not as short as a 6 year old.  His waist is a problem too, since pants that fit there are too short for him.


It sounds like the bowling shirt will work great then.  You might need to make it a little longer though.



strega7 said:


>


So cute and I love the little Mickey head on the sleeve.  That's great!



babynala said:


> I am headed to DW in about 2 weeks with my brother and his family.  My kids are staying home with their dad but I am tagging along with my brother and my parents so I can join in on the Disney fun.  It will be their first trip to WDW and I have been busy trying to make some things for their trip.  Lots to do and of course I procrastinated on getting started.


Wow, how did you get your kids to stay home while you get to go to Disney????  My kids would be about to explode if I did that!  Have a great time!



PurpleEars said:


> I think the outfit you planned will look lovely. In addition to the bowling shirt, the Easy Fit shorts/pants are also good for boys. I know a number of people have made modifications to make them look less "PJ-like."


Yes definitely adding pockets to the shorts makes them more like daytime clothing and less like pjs.   Here are a couple of pictures of the easy fit shorts with added pockets:


----------



## mrsgryphon

PurpleEars said:


> I think the outfit you planned will look lovely. In addition to the bowling shirt, the Easy Fit shorts/pants are also good for boys. I know a number of people have made modifications to make them look less "PJ-like." I think Marianne added cargo pockets to the shorts and they looked quite nice. I have to agree with your statement about planning without internet. I remember going to Tokyo Disneyland with my parents for a day and we didn't even plan at all! I think we just bought tickets at the gate, picked up a map and started exploring. It was pretty funny as we didn't speak Japanese so I didn't understand the cast members. I remember Space Mountain, but that was because they had English signs with the warning so I was concerned about how scary the ride would be!  (That was my first ever Disney park experience, so I had no comparisons to other attractions)
> 
> I think I have the fabric you described. I wonder if an A-line skirt will be good for someone her age. I have done skorts with an A-line skirt for myself in the past and they would be good for an older girl too.



Wow!  What an experience to have at Tokyo Disneyland.  I can't imagine doing it without knowing the language.  

I think you're right, an a-line would be perfect for that fabric.  I started searching and it looks like I should be able to find a free pattern too, which will be good.


----------



## mrsgryphon

dianemom2 said:


> It sounds like the bowling shirt will work great then.  You might need to make it a little longer though.
> 
> Yes definitely adding pockets to the shorts makes them more like daytime clothing and less like pjs.   Here are a couple of pictures of the easy fit shorts with added pockets[/IMG]



I'll definitely check on the length before cutting.  Thanks for the pictures of the easy-fits with pockets.  It definitely changes the look.  I especially like the ones with cargo pockets.


----------



## dianemom2

mrsgryphon said:


> I'll definitely check on the length before cutting.  Thanks for the pictures of the easy-fits with pockets.  It definitely changes the look.  I especially like the ones with cargo pockets.


Thanks!  I did a lot of experimenting with different pocket styles last summer and I had a lot of fun!

Here is what I made today.  The top is the Lorelei dress pattern from Lilygiggle.  I shortened it into a top.  I have been looking for ways to use up the ruffled material that I bought.  It is too thin to make into a skirt or dress by itself but as sleeves I thought it was really cute.  I bought the pants at the Salvation Army on my trip there last week.  I shortened them to be capri length.  I am happy with how this turned out so I have another set cut out and ready to sew.


----------



## PurpleEars

mrsgryphon said:


> Wow!  What an experience to have at Tokyo Disneyland.  I can't imagine doing it without knowing the language.
> 
> I think you're right, an a-line would be perfect for that fabric.  I started searching and it looks like I should be able to find a free pattern too, which will be good.



We actually had a great time at Tokyo Disneyland - I guess Walt's vision was truly beyond language and cultural borders! I also went to Hong Kong Disneyland a few years ago and had a blast.

Here's a picture of a pair of skorts I did:






I used an animal print fabric for my skorts for Animal Kingdom. The picture doesn't show it very well, however.



dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I made today.  The top is the Lorelei dress pattern from Lilygiggle.  I shortened it into a top.  I have been looking for ways to use up the ruffled material that I bought.  It is too thin to make into a skirt or dress by itself but as sleeves I thought it was really cute.  I bought the pants at the Salvation Army on my trip there last week.  I shortened them to be capri length.  I am happy with how this turned out so I have another set cut out and ready to sew.



The outfit looks great! I like how you used the ruffled material.


Here are the pictures of what I made during Christmas break:

A casserole carrier for my sister-in-law:





And a lunch bag (modified Rosetta bag with custom dimensions and a recessed zipper):





And the inside of the bag (I had pockets for my cultery, ice pack, napkins, as well as a "scrunchie" to hold a bottle):





I already have someone asking me if I would sell one. I explained to her that no one would pay $40 for one of these and that barely covers the material cost!


----------



## scrap_heaven

I had this fabric sitting on my shelf for the last 2 years or so.  I got an opportunity to test stitch a new applique for MissKenzie, the perfect excuse to use some of this Tiana fabric.


----------



## dianemom2

PurpleEars said:


> Here are the pictures of what I made during Christmas break:
> 
> A casserole carrier for my sister-in-law:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a lunch bag (modified Rosetta bag with custom dimensions and a recessed zipper):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have someone asking me if I would sell one. I explained to her that no one would pay $40 for one of these and that barely covers the material cost!


The casserole carrier turned out great and I love your customized lunch box.  What did you line it with?  Somebody might pay $40 for one because I know how much I pay for those Vera Bradley lunch boxes for my kids.  It is the "must have" fashion accessory at their middle school.



scrap_heaven said:


> I had this fabric sitting on my shelf for the last 2 years or so.  I got an opportunity to test stitch a new applique for MissKenzie, the perfect excuse to use some of this Tiana fabric.


Love your Tiana outfit.  That is a very cute skirt pattern.  I have some of that same fabric buried in my stash and I've never been exactly sure what I am going to do with it.  I bought it on clearance and it is very cute.  The test stitch for the applique looks great.  I know she is doing a line of princess silhouettes.


----------



## VBAndrea

Loving everything posted but* DIANE* I especially love those t-shirt shorts.  I so want to buy that pattern!!!!  I just need a house to sell first


----------



## pyrxtc

So many cute things ! very inspiring ! I have been busy making the first dress for the contest on Pattern Review. I went out today to get a ribbon for the waist and maybe picked up a few other things.  I also decided to go to the Salvation Army thrift store because they usually have some cute patterns. A friend went with me that I ran into while out. She pointed these two things that I had to have.... They are not sewing but I know you all will appreciate them and maybe point me to a pattern that might work to cover them in clear vinyl ?


















I paid a bit for them but They are in like new condition and so cool. They will work well in my sewing room.  They are the regular chair height.


----------



## PurpleEars

scrap_heaven said:


> I had this fabric sitting on my shelf for the last 2 years or so.  I got an opportunity to test stitch a new applique for MissKenzie, the perfect excuse to use some of this Tiana fabric.



This outfit looks great! I think I have the same fabric in my stash too.



dianemom2 said:


> The casserole carrier turned out great and I love your customized lunch box.  What did you line it with?  Somebody might pay $40 for one because I know how much I pay for those Vera Bradley lunch boxes for my kids.  It is the "must have" fashion accessory at their middle school.



Thanks. I lined the lunch bag with 2 layers of cotton quilt batt (instead of using fusible fleece) I just quilted them ahead of time so they don't shift when I put the bag together. It keeps my lunch cool until lunch time, even when I don't use an ice pack. The problem is that $40 barely covers the material cost if I don't buy the material on sale, so if I make any to sell I will be working on them for free. Having said that, the fabric used in that lunch bag came either came from my grandmother-in-law's stash, or from the remanent bin at Fabricland.



VBAndrea said:


> Loving everything posted but* DIANE* I especially love those t-shirt shorts.  I so want to buy that pattern!!!!  I just need a house to sell first



I hope there will be more potential buyers going through the house when it gets warmer!



pyrxtc said:


> So many cute things ! very inspiring ! I have been busy making the first dress for the contest on Pattern Review. I went out today to get a ribbon for the waist and maybe picked up a few other things.  I also decided to go to the Salvation Army thrift store because they usually have some cute patterns. A friend went with me that I ran into while out. She pointed these two things that I had to have.... They are not sewing but I know you all will appreciate them and maybe point me to a pattern that might work to cover them in clear vinyl ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid a bit for them but They are in like new condition and so cool. They will work well in my sewing room.  They are the regular chair height.



What a neat find! I don't have a pattern suggestion for you but I am sure they will be nice additions to your sewing room!


----------



## pyrxtc

I also got a bunch of vintage patterns for cheap. I got a neat colonial barbie costume from 1965.  That is not my sale, just a link to what I got. 






I got a lot of 50's and 60's girls patterns and some 50's aprons. I also got one that will be fun to find out what it is and what size because it has no pictures or directions, just the pattern that I can tell. It is a "Creative patterns" C-1 Sun Dresses with a picture of a girl dressed like Holly Hobby on the front but it is on the front of all of the patterns.


----------



## disneychic2

dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I made today.  The top is the Lorelei dress pattern from Lilygiggle.  I shortened it into a top.  I have been looking for ways to use up the ruffled material that I bought.  It is too thin to make into a skirt or dress by itself but as sleeves I thought it was really cute.  I bought the pants at the Salvation Army on my trip there last week.  I shortened them to be capri length.  I am happy with how this turned out so I have another set cut out and ready to sew.



Great job. I think the ruffles make perfect sleeves.



PurpleEars said:


> Here's a picture of a pair of skorts I did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used an animal print fabric for my skorts for Animal Kingdom. The picture doesn't show it very well, however.
> 
> Here are the pictures of what I made during Christmas break:
> 
> A casserole carrier for my sister-in-law:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a lunch bag (modified Rosetta bag with custom dimensions and a recessed zipper):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the inside of the bag (I had pockets for my cultery, ice pack, napkins, as well as a "scrunchie" to hold a bottle):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have someone asking me if I would sell one. I explained to her that no one would pay $40 for one of these and that barely covers the material cost!



I love the skort, but more than that, I love how coordinated you are with your polka dot bag and hat band. So cute!! And of course your casserole carrier is awesome. But I love, love, love your lunch bag! Purple is a favorite of mine and the bag itself is adorable. Also looks to be pretty efficient, so beauty and function! Can't beat that! 



scrap_heaven said:


> I had this fabric sitting on my shelf for the last 2 years or so.  I got an opportunity to test stitch a new applique for MissKenzie, the perfect excuse to use some of this Tiana fabric.



You did a beautiful job! 



pyrxtc said:


> So many cute things ! very inspiring ! I have been busy making the first dress for the contest on Pattern Review. I went out today to get a ribbon for the waist and maybe picked up a few other things.  I also decided to go to the Salvation Army thrift store because they usually have some cute patterns. A friend went with me that I ran into while out. She pointed these two things that I had to have.... They are not sewing but I know you all will appreciate them and maybe point me to a pattern that might work to cover them in clear vinyl ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid a bit for them but They are in like new condition and so cool. They will work well in my sewing room.  They are the regular chair height.



What a great find! I would have scooped them up quickly as well. I don't have a pattern for you, but wish you luck in finding one.


----------



## PurpleEars

pyrxtc said:


> I also got a bunch of vintage patterns for cheap. I got a neat colonial barbie costume from 1965.  That is not my sale, just a link to what I got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a lot of 50's and 60's girls patterns and some 50's aprons. I also got one that will be fun to find out what it is and what size because it has no pictures or directions, just the pattern that I can tell. It is a "Creative patterns" C-1 Sun Dresses with a picture of a girl dressed like Holly Hobby on the front but it is on the front of all of the patterns.



What a neat find! I can't wait to see what you make with these patterns!



disneychic2 said:


> I love the skort, but more than that, I love how coordinated you are with your polka dot bag and hat band. So cute!! And of course your casserole carrier is awesome. But I love, love, love your lunch bag! Purple is a favorite of mine and the bag itself is adorable. Also looks to be pretty efficient, so beauty and function! Can't beat that!



Thanks. I am on the 4th rendition of that set of ears. DH's current version has a brown braided band like Mickey's at the AK opening show (back when they had an opening show). The bag is another modified Rosetta - I used the red polka dot, black, and yellow for the 3 layers of ruffles. The lunch bag is being put to good use every work day. It actually makes me smile when I take it out from my "locker" for lunch. I also made placemats with Tiana fabric (from the clearance rack for like $2/metre) to use at work. I like little things that make my work day more fun!


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> Loving everything posted but* DIANE* I especially love those t-shirt shorts.  I so want to buy that pattern!!!!  I just need a house to sell first


Andrea- it might be worth buying the pattern if you can pick up some t-shirts at the Salvation Army to make cool shorts for this summer.  You'd save more money on buying shorts than the pattern would cost.  I hope that the RI house sells very, very, very soon!!!!



pyrxtc said:


> So many cute things ! very inspiring ! I have been busy making the first dress for the contest on Pattern Review. I went out today to get a ribbon for the waist and maybe picked up a few other things.  I also decided to go to the Salvation Army thrift store because they usually have some cute patterns.


What fun chairs for your sewing room!  I totally would have bought them too!  I have no idea how you'd cover them in clear plastic.  I've done my dining room chairs before but they were the kind where all you have to do is use a staple gun to cover the seat with new fabric.   These look like they have box cushion seats so they'd be more complicated.  I don't know much about upholstery.



PurpleEars said:


> Thanks. I lined the lunch bag with 2 layers of cotton quilt batt (instead of using fusible fleece) I just quilted them ahead of time so they don't shift when I put the bag together. It keeps my lunch cool until lunch time, even when I don't use an ice pack.


Glad that that it works so well to keep your lunch cool.  I made coffee cup cozies a few years ago.  I used Insul-brite in them.  I wondered if you used it for your lunch box.



pyrxtc said:


> I also got a bunch of vintage patterns for cheap.


How fun!  Are you going to use them?



PurpleEars said:


> The lunch bag is being put to good use every work day. It actually makes me smile when I take it out from my "locker" for lunch. I also made placemats with Tiana fabric (from the clearance rack for like $2/metre) to use at work. I like little things that make my work day more fun!


What a fun way to have lunch at work.


----------



## pyrxtc

dianemom2 said:


> AWhat fun chairs for your sewing room!  I totally would have bought them too!  I have no idea how you'd cover them in clear plastic.  I've done my dining room chairs before but they were the kind where all you have to do is use a staple gun to cover the seat with new fabric.   These look like they have box cushion seats so they'd be more complicated.  I don't know much about upholstery.
> 
> 
> How fun!  Are you going to use them?



I don't know anything about upholstery either. I'll figure something out to protect Mickey from wearing off.

I am going to use the sun dresses one. I have to know what it makes... it's killing me !

I've been making my entries for the contest this week and I have two of the three dresses I am making done so far. I also found a great way to show off the dresses instead of juts being on a hanger.

Dress #1





Dress #2





My friend said #2 looks Cinderella inspired. I didn't think about it before but it could go that way I think. The overskirt is removable.


----------



## Chasingmarcus

Hi!  I am new here, but I have enjoyed looking at all of your creations.

I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on a Mulan costume or dress pattern I could make for my daughter.  She will be 5 on our trip to Disneyland in May, and is of pretty average size. 

I don't have enough posts yet to put a picture up, but I just finished a Wendy nightgown for my daughter.  She loved it!


----------



## pyrxtc

I have a new thing for everyone to sew for donations. 

"Love Without Boundaries Foundation --

We would like to give a huge shout out of thanks to Louise Glass and her friends in the UK who organized a campaign to keep orphaned babies warm this winter. Over 200 baby sleeping bags were sent to orphanages and our healing homes last month. These babies in Guizhou look nice and warm!"

There are a lot more babies that need to be kept warm.

They are on Facebook and here is the website. I think we could do something and make some great things to send.  http://www.adoptspecialneeds.org/


----------



## pyrxtc

Chasingmarcus said:


> Hi!  I am new here, but I have enjoyed looking at all of your creations.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on a Mulan costume or dress pattern I could make for my daughter.  She will be 5 on our trip to Disneyland in May, and is of pretty average size.
> 
> I don't have enough posts yet to put a picture up, but I just finished a Wendy nightgown for my daughter.  She loved it!



This pattern would work, you would just have to fashion a  longer skirt for the bottom half.

http://www.simplicity.com/p-6387-girls-costumes.aspx

to give you an idea, I found this....

http://lepetitearbre.blogspot.com/2010/07/mulan-costume.html

If you know what you are doing, you could size down this pattern.

http://www.simplicity.com/p-2096-costumes.aspx


----------



## DMGeurts

I apologize that I haven't been around much...  We have been sooo busy.  I also apologize that I only went back the last two pages to "catch up"...  I wish I had the time to go back further.

I miss all of you lots and lots, but I will be the first to admit, once I fall behind here - it's very hard (and very intimidating to catch back up). 

The girls and I finally have another trip booked.    We are super excited about it - which means I am sewing like crazy again.  I am just praying that I have enough time over the next 7+ months to sew a new bag for each of us and maybe a couple of other fun things???  I am certain there will be lots of recycles from our last trip.



dianemom2 said:


> Thanks!  I did a lot of experimenting with different pocket styles last summer and I had a lot of fun!
> 
> Here is what I made today.  The top is the Lorelei dress pattern from Lilygiggle.  I shortened it into a top.  I have been looking for ways to use up the ruffled material that I bought.  It is too thin to make into a skirt or dress by itself but as sleeves I thought it was really cute.  I bought the pants at the Salvation Army on my trip there last week.  I shortened them to be capri length.  I am happy with how this turned out so I have another set cut out and ready to sew.



Totally adorable, as usual!

Diane - you have been on my mind a lot lately.  I am wondering if you have the time to give me an update on your DH?  If you'd like to PM me, that is certainly fine.  



PurpleEars said:


> We actually had a great time at Tokyo Disneyland - I guess Walt's vision was truly beyond language and cultural borders! I also went to Hong Kong Disneyland a few years ago and had a blast.
> 
> Here's a picture of a pair of skorts I did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used an animal print fabric for my skorts for Animal Kingdom. The picture doesn't show it very well, however.
> 
> The outfit looks great! I like how you used the ruffled material.
> 
> 
> Here are the pictures of what I made during Christmas break:
> 
> A casserole carrier for my sister-in-law:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a lunch bag (modified Rosetta bag with custom dimensions and a recessed zipper):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the inside of the bag (I had pockets for my cultery, ice pack, napkins, as well as a "scrunchie" to hold a bottle):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have someone asking me if I would sell one. I explained to her that no one would pay $40 for one of these and that barely covers the material cost!



I love everything!  I think you look so adorable in that safari hat though - it's so cute on you!  I am glad you had a great trip.

And, of course, your Rosetta is amazing!  I love all of the modifications you've done to it...  I love making the Rosetta - it's been such a long time since I have made one, I am half tempted to make myself one for our trip.  

I don't know why Rosettas are so hard to sell?  I have seen some of the most adorable ones, and they just sit forever.  But if you have someone requesting one - I would go for it.



scrap_heaven said:


> I had this fabric sitting on my shelf for the last 2 years or so.  I got an opportunity to test stitch a new applique for MissKenzie, the perfect excuse to use some of this Tiana fabric.



Very cute!



pyrxtc said:


> So many cute things ! very inspiring ! I have been busy making the first dress for the contest on Pattern Review. I went out today to get a ribbon for the waist and maybe picked up a few other things.  I also decided to go to the Salvation Army thrift store because they usually have some cute patterns. A friend went with me that I ran into while out. She pointed these two things that I had to have.... They are not sewing but I know you all will appreciate them and maybe point me to a pattern that might work to cover them in clear vinyl ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid a bit for them but They are in like new condition and so cool. They will work well in my sewing room.  They are the regular chair height.



How awesome!!!  These are such fun chairs!



dianemom2 said:


> Sorry that things have been so busy for you.  We miss you popping in over here so stop by even if you haven't been sewing.  I hope things slow down for you a bit now that the holidays are over.
> 
> 
> I definitely fell off the wagon!  I'm going to have to start hiding my fabric from my husband.
> 
> The shorts were super easy to make.  I'm hoping to go back this week and buy some more t-shirts to make some shorts for my other nephew.  Both of my nephews have special needs.  One is 8 and the other is almost 8 but they are both still in diapers.  If I make them their short or pants, I can make a larger size so that the diapers fit under them but I can adjust the waist so that the pants/shorts stay up.  Our Salvation Army store does 1/2 price on all clothing on Wednesdays.  If I go in then I can pick up decent t-shirts for 99 cents.  Next time I will look for adult t-shirts instead of kids shirts.
> 
> 
> The Simply Sweet top with the scallopini skirt sounds cute!  Can't wait to see it.
> 
> Does the bowling shirt pattern go up to a large enough size for your 10 year old son?
> 
> Here are a couple of things that I finished today.  I am not thrilled with my Tinkerbell upcycle.  I wanted to do cap sleeves on it with the polka dot fabric but I ran out.  It doesn't look like it in  the picture, but it is one of those dresses with the skirt that is shorter in the front and longer in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I made another Sandpiper dress, which is an Ellie Inspired pattern.   I made 4 or 5 of them last year and my niece just loved them.  I had to enlarge the pattern though because it stops at size 5.  I hope that this fits her ok.



Super cute!



strega7 said:


> Just wanted to share what I did today, my friend is going to WDW in a couple of weeks and saw a saying she like on a shirt on etsy and asked it I could stitch one out for her.  Here is my first attempt at putting a design on a shirt, I think it turned out pretty cute!  I added a mickey head to the sleeve for the fun of it.



This is awesome!  



dianemom2 said:


> It sounds like the bowling shirt will work great then.  You might need to make it a little longer though.
> 
> 
> So cute and I love the little Mickey head on the sleeve.  That's great!
> 
> 
> Wow, how did you get your kids to stay home while you get to go to Disney????  My kids would be about to explode if I did that!  Have a great time!
> 
> 
> Yes definitely adding pockets to the shorts makes them more like daytime clothing and less like pjs.   Here are a couple of pictures of the easy fit shorts with added pockets:



Super cute - again...  Love those adorable pink capris!  And the little boy outfit.

I have lots of pictures of my own to post - it's been so long, I have no idea where I left off.    So, maybe another day...

D~


----------



## ivey_family

scrap_heaven said:


> The Wizard of Oz dress is finished! Completed in time to wear it to the show tonight.  It was a labour of love and certainly a one of a kind piece.  Lillian got tonnes of attention including catching the eye of the stage manager who brought out the Director to meet Lillian and show off her dress.
> 
> Full view front



Gorgeous!  You did an amazing job on this!



mrsgryphon said:


> Hi, I'm brand-new here and figured I should introduce myself.  I'm Christine and have 4 kids - DD almost 12, DS almost 10, DD7 and DD2.5.  We're taking our first family trip to Disney World in less than a month & are very excited about it.  We surprised the kids with the trip for Christmas.  The last time I was at Disney was over 20 years ago, so I'm sure a lot has changed.
> 
> I can't remember where it started, but during planning & research for the trip I followed a link here...  and now I want to sew!  I'm in awe of so many of the wonderful creations you all have made.  I've been spending my time looking over past threads to see all the beautiful clothing.  So I've picked up some fabric at JoAnn's, and ordered some on-line, and bought a half-dozed patterns from YCMT.  So now I need to get busy & start sewing!
> 
> I'm not a sewing novice, but don't have a serger or embroidery machine.  I've mostly done Halloween costumes for my kids and some clothing here & there.
> 
> Anyway, hello & thanks for the inspiration!



Welcome, and what fun to be planning your first major trip!  I looknforward to seeing what you have planned to make!



dianemom2 said:


> Here are some pictures of the Jaden t-shorts.  I picked up the t-shirts for 99 cents at the Salvation Army and then I added in the remaining fabric.  For next time I know to buy adult sized shirts so that they fit the pattern better.  Then I will have to add in less fabric and I will have to do less piecing.  I was able to whip these shorts up in about 20 minutes after I had them cut out.  I really liked this pattern and I will definitely be making more.  I can also see them in girly colors with girly t-shirts.



I'm going to bookmark that pattern for the future!  Such a cute idea!  I love them all, but the Style of the Yankees one is my favorite!  I love all the other dresses you've done, too!  You put us all to shame with how prolific you are!




strega7 said:


> Just wanted to share what I did today, my friend is going to WDW in a couple of weeks and saw a saying she like on a shirt on etsy and asked it I could stitch one out for her.  Here is my first attempt at putting a design on a shirt, I think it turned out pretty cute!  I added a mickey head to the sleeve for the fun of it.



Love the sentiment!  Cute idea!



PurpleEars said:


> We actually had a great time at Tokyo Disneyland - I guess Walt's vision was truly beyond language and cultural borders! I also went to Hong Kong Disneyland a few years ago and had a blast.
> 
> 
> A casserole carrier for my sister-in-law:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a lunch bag (modified Rosetta bag with custom dimensions and a recessed zipper):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the inside of the bag (I had pockets for my cultery, ice pack, napkins, as well as a "scrunchie" to hold a bottle):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have someone asking me if I would sell one. I explained to her that no one would pay $40 for one of these and that barely covers the material cost!



How great that you've gotten to visit both Tokyo and HK Disneylands!  It's a goal of ours to get to all five of them.  Three down so far for us!  Any plans to go to DLP so you guys will have been to all of them (or did I miss it in your sig)?

Love the casserole carrier and lunch bags!  BTW, how's your new machine research going?



scrap_heaven said:


> I had this fabric sitting on my shelf for the last 2 years or so.  I got an opportunity to test stitch a new applique for MissKenzie, the perfect excuse to use some of this Tiana fabric.



Pretty!



pyrxtc said:


> So many cute things ! very inspiring ! I have been busy making the first dress for the contest on Pattern Review. I went out today to get a ribbon for the waist and maybe picked up a few other things.  I also decided to go to the Salvation Army thrift store because they usually have some cute patterns. A friend went with me that I ran into while out. She pointed these two things that I had to have.... They are not sewing but I know you all will appreciate them and maybe point me to a pattern that might work to cover them in clear vinyl ?



I remember those from when the Disney Catalog sold lots more items for around the home than the online store does now.    It was a three piece dinette set.  What a great find!




pyrxtc said:


> I don't know anything about upholstery either. I'll figure something out to protect Mickey from wearing off.
> 
> I am going to use the sun dresses one. I have to know what it makes... it's killing me !
> 
> I've been making my entries for the contest this week and I have two of the three dresses I am making done so far. I also found a great way to show off the dresses instead of juts being on a hanger.
> 
> Dress #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend said #2 looks Cinderella inspired. I didn't think about it before but it could go that way I think. The overskirt is removable.




Those are lovely!  Good luck in the contest!




Chasingmarcus said:


> Hi!  I am new here, but I have enjoyed looking at all of your creations.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on a Mulan costume or dress pattern I could make for my daughter.  She will be 5 on our trip to Disneyland in May, and is of pretty average size.
> 
> I don't have enough posts yet to put a picture up, but I just finished a Wendy nightgown for my daughter.  She loved it!



I don't have a Mulan idea for you, but did want to say Welcome to the fun!


Hi, *Andrea and D*!  So nice to hear from both of you!


I haven't done any sewing this week because I've got credits for 5 photobooks that I need to use up before the end of January.  Why do I always wait until the last minute on these things?  Hopefully next week I'll get Valentine's shirts made for the kids.

In other news, My kids finally decided that they like their capes and masks, finally.  They've worn them a lot this week.  Phew!  

Have a great weekend, everyone!
Regards,
C.


----------



## dianemom2

pyrxtc said:


> Dress #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend said #2 looks Cinderella inspired. I didn't think about it before but it could go that way I think. The overskirt is removable.


Your dresses look wonderful!  I hope that they do very well in the contest.  I definitely agree that the blue one is Cinderella inspired.  How did you display the dresses?  What did you put them on?



Chasingmarcus said:


> Hi!  I am new here, but I have enjoyed looking at all of your creations.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on a Mulan costume or dress pattern I could make for my daughter.  She will be 5 on our trip to Disneyland in May, and is of pretty average size.


Hi and Welcome to the group!  We love new members and we love to see pictures.  I can't wait until you can post a picture of the Wendy nightgown.  Some people have used this pattern:http://www.modkidboutique.com/Kyoko.html
for Mulan dresses.  I've made other Modkids patterns before and I find them well written.



DMGeurts said:


> I miss all of you lots and lots, but I will be the first to admit, once I fall behind here - it's very hard (and very intimidating to catch back up).
> D~


Haha!  I fell behind on your PTR when my husband was sick.  I've been to intimidated to go and try to catch up.  Your PTR moves faster than this thread does!  I can't wait to see what you sew for yourself and your girls for this trip.  I LOVED everything you made for your last trip.  I remembered your Goofy dress for ages and it even got me to buy the Oliver + S Ice Cream dress pattern.  I made it twice and I liked it.  My second one came out looking a little bit like a nightgown though.  I learned that you have to mix and match your fabric for that dress.  I sent you a PM.




ivey_family said:


> I'm going to bookmark that pattern for the future!  Such a cute idea!  I love them all, but the Style of the Yankees one is my favorite!  I love all the other dresses you've done, too!  You put us all to shame with how prolific you are!
> 
> In other news, My kids finally decided that they like their capes and masks, finally.  They've worn them a lot this week.  Phew!
> 
> C.


Glad you liked the shorts.  I went back to Salvation Army today and bought 6 more t-shirts to make into shorts.  I learned that I really need to buy mens tees instead of kids so that there is more fabric to work with.  The Yankees shorts were my favorite too.  I found an Oriole's t-shirt today and I can't wait to make it into shorts.

I think I am more prolific because my kids are older so I have a little more free time.  I don't have to bathe them or put them to bed.  And after school, unless I am driving them from activity to activity, they do their own homework and fix their own snacks.

I am so happy for you that your kids ended up loving the capes!  Can't wait to see your Valentine's Day shirts.


----------



## pyrxtc

dianemom2 said:


> Your dresses look wonderful!  I hope that they do very well in the contest.  I definitely agree that the blue one is Cinderella inspired.  How did you display the dresses?  What did you put them on?
> 
> I think I am more prolific because my kids are older so I have a little more free time.  I don't have to bathe them or put them to bed.  And after school, unless I am driving them from activity to activity, they do their own homework and fix their own snacks.



Believe it or not I put them over a lamp I own with a very wide shade in it. It has a beautiful shape and makes the dresses look perfect. I can't wait to see them on a real little girl next week.


----------



## PurpleEars

dianemom2 said:


> Glad that that it works so well to keep your lunch cool.  I made coffee cup cozies a few years ago.  I used Insul-brite in them.  I wondered if you used it for your lunch box.
> 
> What a fun way to have lunch at work.



I thought about using Insul-brite but I was trying to use up what was in my stash. I have quite a bit of scrap quilt batt so I decided to use the batting. I whipped out my Tiana placemat at lunch today and someone asked me if that's a pillowcase for my cutlery as I had it rolled up initially. I usually have lunch at my desk but the last few days I have been eating with other people as I was at a course.



pyrxtc said:


> I've been making my entries for the contest this week and I have two of the three dresses I am making done so far. I also found a great way to show off the dresses instead of juts being on a hanger.
> 
> Dress #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend said #2 looks Cinderella inspired. I didn't think about it before but it could go that way I think. The overskirt is removable.



Both of them look great!



Chasingmarcus said:


> Hi!  I am new here, but I have enjoyed looking at all of your creations.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on a Mulan costume or dress pattern I could make for my daughter.  She will be 5 on our trip to Disneyland in May, and is of pretty average size.
> 
> I don't have enough posts yet to put a picture up, but I just finished a Wendy nightgown for my daughter.  She loved it!



Welcome! I was going to suggest the Kyoko from ModKids but I saw that Diane has recommended that pattern already!



pyrxtc said:


> I have a new thing for everyone to sew for donations.
> 
> "Love Without Boundaries Foundation --
> 
> We would like to give a huge shout out of thanks to Louise Glass and her friends in the UK who organized a campaign to keep orphaned babies warm this winter. Over 200 baby sleeping bags were sent to orphanages and our healing homes last month. These babies in Guizhou look nice and warm!"
> 
> There are a lot more babies that need to be kept warm.
> 
> They are on Facebook and here is the website. I think we could do something and make some great things to send.  http://www.adoptspecialneeds.org/



I went to their website and I can't find information about what we can make for them. I am also concerned about the shipping cost as it may be prohibitive.



DMGeurts said:


> I apologize that I haven't been around much...  We have been sooo busy.  I also apologize that I only went back the last two pages to "catch up"...  I wish I had the time to go back further.
> 
> I miss all of you lots and lots, but I will be the first to admit, once I fall behind here - it's very hard (and very intimidating to catch back up).
> 
> The girls and I finally have another trip booked.    We are super excited about it - which means I am sewing like crazy again.  I am just praying that I have enough time over the next 7+ months to sew a new bag for each of us and maybe a couple of other fun things???  I am certain there will be lots of recycles from our last trip.
> 
> I love everything!  I think you look so adorable in that safari hat though - it's so cute on you!  I am glad you had a great trip.
> 
> And, of course, your Rosetta is amazing!  I love all of the modifications you've done to it...  I love making the Rosetta - it's been such a long time since I have made one, I am half tempted to make myself one for our trip.
> 
> I don't know why Rosettas are so hard to sell?  I have seen some of the most adorable ones, and they just sit forever.  But if you have someone requesting one - I would go for it.
> 
> I have lots of pictures of my own to post - it's been so long, I have no idea where I left off.    So, maybe another day...
> 
> D~



Welcome back! Congrats on having another trip booked! I can't wait to see what you make for this trip!

That picture with Goofy was actually from 2011, before I had a haircut at Harmony Barber Shop. I had 12" of hair cut and donated it. I am hoping that I can do it again the next time we go to Disney World. I still need a couple more inches of hair before it is long enough.

The Rosetta is so much fun to make. I don't think I have actually made one according to the pattern! I just modify it to suit my needs. I think you SHOULD make one for yourself!

I can't wait to see pictures of the things you made!



ivey_family said:


> How great that you've gotten to visit both Tokyo and HK Disneylands!  It's a goal of ours to get to all five of them.  Three down so far for us!  Any plans to go to DLP so you guys will have been to all of them (or did I miss it in your sig)?
> 
> Love the casserole carrier and lunch bags!  BTW, how's your new machine research going?
> 
> I haven't done any sewing this week because I've got credits for 5 photobooks that I need to use up before the end of January.  Why do I always wait until the last minute on these things?  Hopefully next week I'll get Valentine's shirts made for the kids.
> 
> In other news, My kids finally decided that they like their capes and masks, finally.  They've worn them a lot this week.  Phew!
> 
> Have a great weekend, everyone!
> Regards,
> C.



We don't have any plans to go to DLP at this point, though it is possible that DH may go to a conference in Europe at some point and we can swing that. I only included the Disney trips that both DH and I went on together in my signature. The HK Disneyland trip wasn't planned. I was there (without DH) and had a day to spare, so I decided to go to HK Disneyland with my free day. One of the cool things there was getting to meet 4 princesses at the same time, as in all 4 of them were in the same picture with you. It was kind of funny as there were 2 English speaking princesses and 2 Cantonese/Mandarin speaking princesses. I guess they just figure out which princesses should interact with the guests based on which language they use to say hello to them . A lot of the attactions there run in 3 languages: English, Cantonese, and Mandarin, though I think you will miss things if you are monolingual.

I should call up a few places to get quotes on the embroidery machine. I am pretty sure that I want a Brother multi-needle machine. I just need to find out the price points and decide which one to get.

I hope you will have fun putting the photobooks together. I made photobooks from our last 2 trips and we liked having them as something to show pictures to our families. I am glad to hear that your kids warmed up to the capes and masks!


----------



## Chasingmarcus

Thank you all for the warm welcome and especially the pattern suggestions.

I forgot about the Modkids pattern.  It is one I had been eyeing for a while and it just might do the trick.  I have not made any of their patterns before, and I am glad to know that they are well written.  I will check out the Simplicity pattern at Joanns tomorrow.

I gave my daughter her Wendy nightgown today for our movie night.  She loved it!


----------



## love to stitch

pyrxtc said:


> I don't know anything about upholstery either. I'll figure something out to protect Mickey from wearing off.
> 
> I am going to use the sun dresses one. I have to know what it makes... it's killing me !
> 
> I've been making my entries for the contest this week and I have two of the three dresses I am making done so far. I also found a great way to show off the dresses instead of juts being on a hanger.
> 
> Dress #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend said #2 looks Cinderella inspired. I didn't think about it before but it could go that way I think. The overskirt is removable.



Both dresses look great.


----------



## DMGeurts

pyrxtc said:


> Believe it or not I put them over a lamp I own with a very wide shade in it. It has a beautiful shape and makes the dresses look perfect. I can't wait to see them on a real little girl next week.



Brilliant idea!



PurpleEars said:


> Welcome back! Congrats on having another trip booked! I can't wait to see what you make for this trip!
> 
> That picture with Goofy was actually from 2011, before I had a haircut at Harmony Barber Shop. I had 12" of hair cut and donated it. I am hoping that I can do it again the next time we go to Disney World. I still need a couple more inches of hair before it is long enough.
> 
> The Rosetta is so much fun to make. I don't think I have actually made one according to the pattern! I just modify it to suit my needs. I think you SHOULD make one for yourself!
> 
> I can't wait to see pictures of the things you made!



Ahhh  got it...  I thought the photo looked familliar...  I still love that hat though!

I might just make myself a Rosetta for this next trip...  Of course - it will be modified to the max.  

OK - I came back to post my latest stuff - it's been a while, and I have no idea where I left off, so sorry if you've all seen them before.

This was a zip-wallet/lanyard combo set:





Then my Perfect Park Pak front:





Back:





Then a Jack Skellington UPB front... This was my first bag ever to be sold and shipped to Europe - which was pretty cool...  It will be coming back to the US to go to WDW next month, it will also be doing a cross country trip to DL too.  






Back:





Interior:





Remy UPB set...  Love this one...  I know some people really love or hate pink - but this bag just had to be pink.






Interior:






Then, for my oldest dd for Christmas...  I've been working on another pattern, actually two patterns for a DSLR camera bag.

The first pattern is for the insert, which is designed to be removed from the bag, and used in other bags.  The shape of it is designed to nest exactly insde the DSLR bag (which doesn't have an official name yet) :






Then the DSLR bag itself - my oldest dd is a teen, so no Disney theme for her.  






Under the flap:






Interior:






Daisy UPB set (sorry for the bad lighting on these) :






Interior:






Tigger UPB set (bad lighting here too) :






Then last November - right before Thanksgiving, I did a Crazy Days auction on my Facebook page...  I worked on these bags in my spare time for several months...































Then, I have also starting doing custom DSLR camera straps - I really like these a lot.






Oh and one last thing...  My youngest 13 y/o dd (V) wants to eat at CRT for our upcoming trip - it is something we have never done, because it is sooo expensive.  I made a deal with her, that if she is able to earn half the cost of the meal, I will book it for her.  So, she has starting making custom pin trading lanyards to sell, and she is doing quite well...  She chooses all the fabric and themes.  She has even managed to get a few orders out of it, I am very proud of her for coming up with a way to earn $$ and help out.  So, these are her lanyards:






I think that is about all...  Sorry there was so much to post - and again, for those of you that follow my PTR, sorry for the duplicate posts and pictures.

D~


----------



## cogero

D you know I love all your stuff  Miss C loves Vs lanyards.


----------



## pyrxtc

PurpleEars said:


> I went to their website and I can't find information about what we can make for them. I am also concerned about the shipping cost as it may be prohibitive.
> 
> 
> They need more sleep bags. We can mail them to a US address and they will bring them over with them when they go. I will contact them to get all the info if people are interested. I am also going to make some to bring with me when I go to leave at the orphanage.
> 
> I should call up a few places to get quotes on the embroidery machine. I am pretty sure that I want a Brother multi-needle machine. I just need to find out the price points and decide which one to get.



good luck with getting a embroidery machine you love. Someday I will get one or juts get the pieces to the one my aunt lent me so I can use it.


----------



## hey_jude

I love reading through this thread to see what everyone has been working on.   What an amazing and creative group!  I don't often comment on what is posted but I am always so inspired by everyone's work.

Here's what I've been working on lately.  These are gifts for a co-worker who just had her second child (a boy).  I usually try to do something for any older children in the family as well as for the new baby.  In this family, there is also a 2.5 year old girl who loves Tangled so that was the theme I went with.

First for the big sister:











and then navy pinwhale corduroy overalls for the new baby brother:











Judy


----------



## goteamwood

DMGeurts said:


> Brilliant idea!
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh  got it...  I thought the photo looked familliar...  I still love that hat though!
> 
> I might just make myself a Rosetta for this next trip...  Of course - it will be modified to the max.
> 
> OK - I came back to post my latest stuff - it's been a while, and I have no idea where I left off, so sorry if you've all seen them before.
> 
> This was a zip-wallet/lanyard combo set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then my Perfect Park Pak front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a Jack Skellington UPB front... This was my first bag ever to be sold and shipped to Europe - which was pretty cool...  It will be coming back to the US to go to WDW next month, it will also be doing a cross country trip to DL too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remy UPB set...  Love this one...  I know some people really love or hate pink - but this bag just had to be pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, for my oldest dd for Christmas...  I've been working on another pattern, actually two patterns for a DSLR camera bag.
> 
> The first pattern is for the insert, which is designed to be removed from the bag, and used in other bags.  The shape of it is designed to nest exactly insde the DSLR bag (which doesn't have an official name yet) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the DSLR bag itself - my oldest dd is a teen, so no Disney theme for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the flap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy UPB set (sorry for the bad lighting on these) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tigger UPB set (bad lighting here too) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then last November - right before Thanksgiving, I did a Crazy Days auction on my Facebook page...  I worked on these bags in my spare time for several months...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I have also starting doing custom DSLR camera straps - I really like these a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and one last thing...  My youngest 13 y/o dd (V) wants to eat at CRT for our upcoming trip - it is something we have never done, because it is sooo expensive.  I made a deal with her, that if she is able to earn half the cost of the meal, I will book it for her.  So, she has starting making custom pin trading lanyards to sell, and she is doing quite well...  She chooses all the fabric and themes.  She has even managed to get a few orders out of it, I am very proud of her for coming up with a way to earn $$ and help out.  So, these are her lanyards:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is about all...  Sorry there was so much to post - and again, for those of you that follow my PTR, sorry for the duplicate posts and pictures.
> 
> D~



As always your work is stunning and I know I have said it before, but I can't believe you do all the applique by hand. I love all of them but Goofy and Tigger ones are my favorite.


----------



## VBAndrea

Hello Ladies!  Remember how I cleaned my sewing space so I could get started sewing again for the new year?  Well -- it got delayed.  Even though I had a flu shot all it took was one day of going to work to get the flu.  And I have now passed it on to my son who refused his flu shot so I worry his will last longer.  I'm on day 5 and am felling much better, so last night I finally got into my sewing *room* and started dd's dog jeans.  I really hope to finish them for school tomorrow, though I now think I'm keeping both kids home.  DS needs to be fever free for 24 hours (and grrr as dh didn't take his temp before tylenol this am) and I am not sending dd until he is cleared and she likewise needs to remain fine.  Anyway, I'm really looking forward to getting these jeans done b/c once I get in the swing of sewing again it usually inspires me to keep it up.

I was worried I'd get back on here and be pages behind again, but I see it's been quiet.  I think too many people have vanished to FB 




dianemom2 said:


> Andrea- it might be worth buying the pattern if you can pick up some t-shirts at the Salvation Army to make cool shorts for this summer.  You'd save more money on buying shorts than the pattern would cost.  I hope that the RI house sells very, very, very soon!!!!


You may be right!  I have oodles of old t-shirts lying around too to repurpose.Next sale they have I shall purchase it.  I may try a pair for summer jammies using the easy fits pattern -- but for wearable shorts I don't think ds would like the easy fits.



pyrxtc said:


> I've been making my entries for the contest this week and I have two of the three dresses I am making done so far. I also found a great way to show off the dresses instead of juts being on a hanger.
> 
> Dress #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend said #2 looks Cinderella inspired. I didn't think about it before but it could go that way I think. The overskirt is removable.


Very pretty and that really is a Cindy blue.  I have a lampshade I have used for full skirts in the past too   What contest are you entering?



Chasingmarcus said:


> Hi!  I am new here, but I have enjoyed looking at all of your creations.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on a Mulan costume or dress pattern I could make for my daughter.  She will be 5 on our trip to Disneyland in May, and is of pretty average size.
> 
> I don't have enough posts yet to put a picture up, but I just finished a Wendy nightgown for my daughter.  She loved it!


The mod kids pattern is great and there are two patterns on YCMT that would work too.  I think one is called the Miss Mary but you would have to design your own sash.  You may want to look in the photobucket account and see if any are posted.



pyrxtc said:


> I have a new thing for everyone to sew for donations.
> 
> "Love Without Boundaries Foundation --
> 
> We would like to give a huge shout out of thanks to Louise Glass and her friends in the UK who organized a campaign to keep orphaned babies warm this winter. Over 200 baby sleeping bags were sent to orphanages and our healing homes last month. These babies in Guizhou look nice and warm!"
> 
> There are a lot more babies that need to be kept warm.
> 
> They are on Facebook and here is the website. I think we could do something and make some great things to send.  http://www.adoptspecialneeds.org/


I don't see a section for sewing, but don't forget about the pillow cases for GKTW as well.



DMGeurts said:


> I apologize that I haven't been around much...  We have been sooo busy.  I also apologize that I only went back the last two pages to "catch up"...  I wish I had the time to go back further.
> 
> I miss all of you lots and lots, but I will be the first to admit, once I fall behind here - it's very hard (and very intimidating to catch back up).
> 
> The girls and I finally have another trip booked.    We are super excited about it - which means I am sewing like crazy again.  I am just praying that I have enough time over the next 7+ months to sew a new bag for each of us and maybe a couple of other fun things???  I am certain there will be lots of recycles from our last trip.
> 
> D~


Hi D!  I haven't been around much either and was thinking of you and that I need to get over to your ptr and see what is up with you.  But I know I would be hopelessly behind over there too!  I miss seeing your bags so am glad you posted over here.  Are you doing a summer trip????  7 months sounds like summer to me.



ivey_family said:


> I haven't done any sewing this week because I've got credits for 5 photobooks that I need to use up before the end of January.  Why do I always wait until the last minute on these things?  Hopefully next week I'll get Valentine's shirts made for the kids.
> 
> In other news, My kids finally decided that they like their capes and masks, finally.  They've worn them a lot this week.  Phew!
> 
> Have a great weekend, everyone!
> Regards,
> C.


Hi Carrie!  How is your etsy shop going?  I hope you have been able to sell some of your nursing covers.   With the decrease in our paychecks I am once again toying with the idea of a shop.  Just need to make sure I could put income on our personal taxes and not have to file separate business taxes.  I worry b/c in our state you must have a business license to sell on etsy.



dianemom2 said:


> I think I am more prolific because my kids are older so I have a little more free time.  I don't have to bathe them or put them to bed.  And after school, unless I am driving them from activity to activity, they do their own homework and fix their own snacks.


My kids are slowly working there way to the stage of yours.  They will often get their own snacks and they shower on their own.  DS picks out his own clothes (though about once a month I wish he didn't ) but I spend over two hours a day in the car driving them.  It is honestly easier for me on days when there is no school!



DMGeurts said:


> OK - I came back to post my latest stuff - it's been a while, and I have no idea where I left off, so sorry if you've all seen them before.
> 
> 
> Then, for my oldest dd for Christmas...  I've been working on another pattern, actually two patterns for a DSLR camera bag.
> 
> The first pattern is for the insert, which is designed to be removed from the bag, and used in other bags.  The shape of it is designed to nest exactly insde the DSLR bag (which doesn't have an official name yet) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the DSLR bag itself - my oldest dd is a teen, so no Disney theme for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the flap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy UPB set (sorry for the bad lighting on these) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tigger UPB set (bad lighting here too) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then last November - right before Thanksgiving, I did a Crazy Days auction on my Facebook page...  I worked on these bags in my spare time for several months...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I have also starting doing custom DSLR camera straps - I really like these a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and one last thing...  My youngest 13 y/o dd (V) wants to eat at CRT for our upcoming trip - it is something we have never done, because it is sooo expensive.  I made a deal with her, that if she is able to earn half the cost of the meal, I will book it for her.  So, she has starting making custom pin trading lanyards to sell, and she is doing quite well...  She chooses all the fabric and themes.  She has even managed to get a few orders out of it, I am very proud of her for coming up with a way to earn $$ and help out.  So, these are her lanyards:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is about all...  Sorry there was so much to post - and again, for those of you that follow my PTR, sorry for the duplicate posts and pictures.
> 
> D~


See how behind I am -- I have only seen one of those bags!  The camera bag looks great and I love you camera straps.  Your stitching is just awesome -- I really need an old machine.  I just have no place to put one, but maybe someday.



hey_jude said:


> I love reading through this thread to see what everyone has been working on.   What an amazing and creative group!  I don't often comment on what is posted but I am always so inspired by everyone's work.
> 
> Here's what I've been working on lately.  These are gifts for a co-worker who just had her second child (a boy).  I usually try to do something for any older children in the family as well as for the new baby.  In this family, there is also a 2.5 year old girl who loves Tangled so that was the theme I went with.
> 
> First for the big sister:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then navy pinwhale corduroy overalls for the new baby brother:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judy


Both are fabulous!


----------



## Yoshiandi

scrap_heaven said:


> I had this fabric sitting on my shelf for the last 2 years or so.  I got an opportunity to test stitch a new applique for MissKenzie, the perfect excuse to use some of this Tiana fabric.




LOVE!!
 She let me test the Jasmine cameo..it stitches out beautifully.  Now I have to find material to use it on!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

Chasingmarcus said:


> Thank you all for the warm welcome and especially the pattern suggestions.
> 
> I forgot about the Modkids pattern.  It is one I had been eyeing for a while and it just might do the trick.  I have not made any of their patterns before, and I am glad to know that they are well written.  I will check out the Simplicity pattern at Joanns tomorrow.
> 
> I gave my daughter her Wendy nightgown today for our movie night.  She loved it!



I found the Modkids pattern was generous.  But I think it is perfect for a Mulan dress.

Erika


----------



## dianemom2

pyrxtc said:


> Believe it or not I put them over a lamp I own with a very wide shade in it. It has a beautiful shape and makes the dresses look perfect. I can't wait to see them on a real little girl next week.


Very clever!  I will have to try that trick some time soon.




Chasingmarcus said:


> I gave my daughter her Wendy nightgown today for our movie night.  She loved it!


Glad that she liked the nightie!



DMGeurts said:


> So, these are her lanyards:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


As usual, your bags are completely fabulous!  I especially loved the Goofy and Tigger bags the most.  I also think that V's lanyards are terrific.  How great it is that she's earning the money towards something that she wants to do!  It will mean so much more to her.



hey_jude said:


> Here's what I've been working on lately.  These are gifts for a co-worker who just had her second child (a boy).  I usually try to do something for any older children in the family as well as for the new baby.  In this family, there is also a 2.5 year old girl who loves Tangled so that was the theme I went with.
> 
> First for the big sister:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then navy pinwhale corduroy overalls for the new baby brother:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judy


I love both the dress and the overalls.  How cute that you came up with a theme for the gifts.  I am sure they must have been veyr well received.  I've never made baby overalls before.  I've made some onesie type outfits.  Did you use snap tape on the legs?



PurpleEars said:


> I thought about using Insul-brite but I was trying to use up what was in my stash. I have quite a bit of scrap quilt batt so I decided to use the batting. I whipped out my Tiana placemat at lunch today and someone asked me if that's a pillowcase for my cutlery as I had it rolled up initially. I usually have lunch at my desk but the last few days I have been eating with other people as I was at a course.


I was asking because I have some insulbrite in my stash of stuff.  You probably have the nicest lunch stuff at your work.  I love that you have a Tiana place mat.  How fun!  I used to work with a lady who brought in a real fork and knife and a cloth place mat everyday.  It made her sandwich look so much nicer.



VBAndrea said:


> You may be right!  I have oodles of old t-shirts lying around too to repurpose.Next sale they have I shall purchase it.  I may try a pair for summer jammies using the easy fits pattern -- but for wearable shorts I don't think ds would like the easy fits.
> 
> 
> My kids are slowly working there way to the stage of yours.  They will often get their own snacks and they shower on their own.  DS picks out his own clothes (though about once a month I wish he didn't ) but I spend over two hours a day in the car driving them.  It is honestly easier for me on days when there is no school!


Sorry that your kids have been sick.  We always get the flu shots but sometimes we will still get a mild case of the flu.

I went back to Salvation Army last week and picked up 10 more t-shirts for just over $10.  I have 10 more pairs of shorts almost completed.  I did a marathon day of pattern pinning and cutting on Saturday.  Now I have a ton of stuff ready to sew.

It is nice to have the kids be more responsible about their own stuff.  You definitely do a lot of driving.  We are in a carpool because the girls' school is just slightly too far for them to walk.  I drive 4 afternoons a week but it only takes me a 1/2 hour total from when I leave the house until when I get home.


----------



## DMGeurts

hey_jude said:


> I love reading through this thread to see what everyone has been working on.   What an amazing and creative group!  I don't often comment on what is posted but I am always so inspired by everyone's work.
> 
> Here's what I've been working on lately.  These are gifts for a co-worker who just had her second child (a boy).  I usually try to do something for any older children in the family as well as for the new baby.  In this family, there is also a 2.5 year old girl who loves Tangled so that was the theme I went with.
> 
> First for the big sister:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then navy pinwhale corduroy overalls for the new baby brother:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judy



Absolutely adorable...  I loved dressing my girls in overalls when they were little.



cogero said:


> D you know I love all your stuff  Miss C loves Vs lanyards.



Thanks Chiara!  



goteamwood said:


> As always your work is stunning and I know I have said it before, but I can't believe you do all the applique by hand. I love all of them but Goofy and Tigger ones are my favorite.



Thanks!  Those are probably my favorite too!



VBAndrea said:


> Hello Ladies!  Remember how I cleaned my sewing space so I could get started sewing again for the new year?  Well -- it got delayed.  Even though I had a flu shot all it took was one day of going to work to get the flu.  And I have now passed it on to my son who refused his flu shot so I worry his will last longer.  I'm on day 5 and am felling much better, so last night I finally got into my sewing *room* and started dd's dog jeans.  I really hope to finish them for school tomorrow, though I now think I'm keeping both kids home.  DS needs to be fever free for 24 hours (and grrr as dh didn't take his temp before tylenol this am) and I am not sending dd until he is cleared and she likewise needs to remain fine.  Anyway, I'm really looking forward to getting these jeans done b/c once I get in the swing of sewing again it usually inspires me to keep it up.
> 
> I was worried I'd get back on here and be pages behind again, but I see it's been quiet.  I think too many people have vanished to FB



Hi Andrea!!!  It's great to see you - it's been soooo long!  I think of you often and catch a glimpse of you once in a while in Judy's TR - so at least I know you are ok.    Still praying that your house sells soon.





VBAndrea said:


> Hi D!  I haven't been around much either and was thinking of you and that I need to get over to your ptr and see what is up with you.  But I know I would be hopelessly behind over there too!  I miss seeing your bags so am glad you posted over here.  Are you doing a summer trip????  7 months sounds like summer to me.



We did decide on a summer trip...  I just couldn't pull V out of her first year of high school in the first few weeks of school - nothing like setting someone up for failure.  So, we switched and are going at the end of August - after the summer crowds simmer down...  Hopefully we will be able to handle the heat.

There is no such thing as being behind in my PTR...  You know that - and you know most everyone there.    You are always welcome to pop in - even if it's just to say hi.  




VBAndrea said:


> See how behind I am -- I have only seen one of those bags!  The camera bag looks great and I love you camera straps.  Your stitching is just awesome -- I really need an old machine.  I just have no place to put one, but maybe someday.



Thanks Andrea!  Someday you will get your vintage machine, and when you do, I guarantee that it will be your new favorite.  

D~


----------



## PurpleEars

Chasingmarcus said:


> Thank you all for the warm welcome and especially the pattern suggestions.
> 
> I forgot about the Modkids pattern.  It is one I had been eyeing for a while and it just might do the trick.  I have not made any of their patterns before, and I am glad to know that they are well written.  I will check out the Simplicity pattern at Joanns tomorrow.
> 
> I gave my daughter her Wendy nightgown today for our movie night.  She loved it!



I am glad to hear that your daugther liked her Wendy nightgown. I can't wait to see pictures of the Mulan outfit!



DMGeurts said:


> OK - I came back to post my latest stuff - it's been a while, and I have no idea where I left off, so sorry if you've all seen them before.
> 
> This was a zip-wallet/lanyard combo set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then my Perfect Park Pak front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a Jack Skellington UPB front... This was my first bag ever to be sold and shipped to Europe - which was pretty cool...  It will be coming back to the US to go to WDW next month, it will also be doing a cross country trip to DL too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remy UPB set...  Love this one...  I know some people really love or hate pink - but this bag just had to be pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior:
> 
> Then, for my oldest dd for Christmas...  I've been working on another pattern, actually two patterns for a DSLR camera bag.
> 
> The first pattern is for the insert, which is designed to be removed from the bag, and used in other bags.  The shape of it is designed to nest exactly insde the DSLR bag (which doesn't have an official name yet) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the DSLR bag itself - my oldest dd is a teen, so no Disney theme for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the flap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy UPB set (sorry for the bad lighting on these) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tigger UPB set (bad lighting here too) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then last November - right before Thanksgiving, I did a Crazy Days auction on my Facebook page...  I worked on these bags in my spare time for several months...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I have also starting doing custom DSLR camera straps - I really like these a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and one last thing...  My youngest 13 y/o dd (V) wants to eat at CRT for our upcoming trip - it is something we have never done, because it is sooo expensive.  I made a deal with her, that if she is able to earn half the cost of the meal, I will book it for her.  So, she has starting making custom pin trading lanyards to sell, and she is doing quite well...  She chooses all the fabric and themes.  She has even managed to get a few orders out of it, I am very proud of her for coming up with a way to earn $$ and help out.  So, these are her lanyards:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is about all...  Sorry there was so much to post - and again, for those of you that follow my PTR, sorry for the duplicate posts and pictures.
> 
> D~



The bags are just fab! I really like the ones with the ruffles. What a neat idea to have an insert for the DSLR bag so the bag can be used to carry other things too. I hope V will be able to sell enough landyards to make her dream come true!



hey_jude said:


> I love reading through this thread to see what everyone has been working on.   What an amazing and creative group!  I don't often comment on what is posted but I am always so inspired by everyone's work.
> 
> Here's what I've been working on lately.  These are gifts for a co-worker who just had her second child (a boy).  I usually try to do something for any older children in the family as well as for the new baby.  In this family, there is also a 2.5 year old girl who loves Tangled so that was the theme I went with.
> 
> First for the big sister:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then navy pinwhale corduroy overalls for the new baby brother:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judy



Great job on the set and having a common theme across the two items. I am sure the family really liked them. The overalls look very comfortable!



dianemom2 said:


> I was asking because I have some insulbrite in my stash of stuff.  You probably have the nicest lunch stuff at your work.  I love that you have a Tiana place mat.  How fun!  I used to work with a lady who brought in a real fork and knife and a cloth place mat everyday.  It made her sandwich look so much nicer.



I probably do have the nicest lunch stuff in my office, but that's because a good number of people in my office buy their lunches so they just have plastic cutlery.  I am too cheap to buy lunches and it is much healthier to bring my own.



DMGeurts said:


> We did decide on a summer trip...  I just couldn't pull V out of her first year of high school in the first few weeks of school - nothing like setting someone up for failure.  So, we switched and are going at the end of August - after the summer crowds simmer down...  Hopefully we will be able to handle the heat.
> 
> There is no such thing as being behind in my PTR...  You know that - and you know most everyone there.    You are always welcome to pop in - even if it's just to say hi.
> 
> D~



The end of August is a great time to go. The lines are short and we honestly didn't find it too hot. Mind you, we tour the parks from rope drop to an early lunch, and heading back to the hotel for a nap prior to heading back out in the late afternoon. As a result, we were inside during the hottest part of the day.

Andrea - I lost your quote but I am sorry to hear that the flu bug is making its round at your house. I hope your son will recovery quickly and your daughter can escape unscathed.


----------



## DMGeurts

PurpleEars said:


> The end of August is a great time to go. The lines are short and we honestly didn't find it too hot. Mind you, we tour the parks from rope drop to an early lunch, and heading back to the hotel for a nap prior to heading back out in the late afternoon. As a result, we were inside during the hottest part of the day.



This is exactly how we tour most days too, so I am hoping that the heat won't be too bad for us.  I worry about Alli most, because she suffered from heat exhaustion (we think) last year - and they say once you get it, you are more at risk...  

D~


----------



## hey_jude

dianemom2 said:


> Did you use snap tape on the legs?



I didn't this time but I have before.  I'm just never as happy with the look and I always found it just as easy to take the overalls off to change a baby vs doing all of the snaps up again!


Judy


----------



## hey_jude

Just chiming in with my 2 cents worth on doing WDW at the end of August.  I also think it's a great time to go, but I will admit I like heat and and SW Ontario does get humid in the summer.

Like others have said, we go early and leave before the hottest part of the day.  We then like to go back in the evening and stay late.  We've had some great interactions with characters at the end of the night.

----
Judy (wishing she had a ticker that said she was going again this August  )


----------



## pyrxtc

VBAndrea said:


> Very pretty and that really is a Cindy blue.  I have a lampshade I have used for full skirts in the past too   What contest are you entering?
> 
> I don't see a section for sewing, but don't forget about the pillow cases for GKTW as well.



The contest is on pattern review. 1 pattern, many looks. 

I don't think there is a section for sewing but I do know that agencies do take donations over to the orphanages when they go if they can. I will be making some things to take with me and leave there when I go.

Everything has been so cute. Love the bags and the Rapunzel inspired dress and overalls. So inspiring to see so many things posted and looking so great. It looks like a few of us have slowed down on sewing since the holidays and that's why I joined the contest so I would have to get back into it. It's a good break from packing.


----------



## nowellsl

DMGeurts said:


> This is exactly how we tour most days too, so I am hoping that the heat won't be too bad for us.  I worry about Alli most, because she suffered from heat exhaustion (we think) last year - and they say once you get it, you are more at risk...
> 
> D~



We've been many times in May, and August and I don't think August is any worse!  It is more humid in August and there are more afternoon thunderstorms (but those actually cool things off a little bit).  It is hurricane season, so you may want to look into trip insurance!  It's been a while, but I remember a few years ago having school cancelled in late August because of a hurricane.  (We start back to school a couple of weeks before the end of August).  It WILL be hot, don't get me wrong, but I've been in May when the highs were in the 90's!


----------



## DMGeurts

Thanks everyone for your heat tips!    I really appreciate it.  

I have another question...

We just found out that Josh's brother and his wife are having a BOY!!!  Yay!!!

Even though I had dreams of making adorable little girly things for them - I am now needing to figure out some adorable little man things to make...  I would love some ideas!  Remember - they live in The Netherlands - so it's typically colder there.

Definately making him a little flannel quilt - I had one for the girls and I loved it!  It was so snuggly!

Thanks for any and all help you can give me!  

D~


----------



## dianemom2

hey_jude said:


> I didn't this time but I have before.  I'm just never as happy with the look and I always found it just as easy to take the overalls off to change a baby vs doing all of the snaps up again!
> 
> 
> Judy


That's true.  Especially with overalls.



hey_jude said:


> ----
> Judy (wishing she had a ticker that said she was going again this August  )


I like your signature and I with the same thing!



DMGeurts said:


> We just found out that Josh's brother and his wife are having a BOY!!!  Yay!!!
> 
> Even though I had dreams of making adorable little girly things for them - I am now needing to figure out some adorable little man things to make...  I would love some ideas!  Remember - they live in The Netherlands - so it's typically colder there.
> 
> 
> 
> D~


I'd look into getting a copy or two of Ottobre magazine.  It is filled with tons of baby patterns and lots of them are boy patterns.  They have the cutest boy things in there.  Some are bit more challenging to sew than others.  The most recent issue has the cutest set with a onesie, zippered hoodie and little pants for a baby boy.    There is also a pattern for baby jammies and a one piece romper.


----------



## pyrxtc

DMGeurts said:


> Thanks everyone for your heat tips!    I really appreciate it.
> 
> I have another question...
> 
> We just found out that Josh's brother and his wife are having a BOY!!!  Yay!!!
> 
> Even though I had dreams of making adorable little girly things for them - I am now needing to figure out some adorable little man things to make...  I would love some ideas!  Remember - they live in The Netherlands - so it's typically colder there.
> 
> Definately making him a little flannel quilt - I had one for the girls and I loved it!  It was so snuggly!
> 
> Thanks for any and all help you can give me!
> 
> D~



How about some cute and warm booties ? A sleep sack ? Even a car seat cover that protects the baby from the weather ?

I finally got all 3 of my dresses done for the contest. I took the third one further than the other two in design. All from one pattern, Simplicity 1922.














And all 3 together..... I don't have my live model til the end of this week.


----------



## ArieBella

Just wanted to post my admiration to all of you DISboutiquers!  All of your creations are beautiful and I'm officially jealous of the talent on this thread!  I hope to one day add sewing and embroidery to my list of craftiness but I'm not there yet.  Have to talk DH into a machine first


----------



## pyrxtc

ArieBella said:


> Just wanted to post my admiration to all of you DISboutiquers!  All of your creations are beautiful and I'm officially jealous of the talent on this thread!  I hope to one day add sewing and embroidery to my list of craftiness but I'm not there yet.  Have to talk DH into a machine first



Welcome ! I just got my first machine last summer. I didn't even know how to sew before April 2012. Check craigslist for a machine, you could get lucky. It's not the machine cost i worry about, it's the fabric and how much you end up buying because it's just so cute !


----------



## PurpleEars

DMGeurts said:


> This is exactly how we tour most days too, so I am hoping that the heat won't be too bad for us.  I worry about Alli most, because she suffered from heat exhaustion (we think) last year - and they say once you get it, you are more at risk...
> 
> D~



I think you guys will be fine. We are used to dry, cool summers and we managed in the heat and humidity (even though my hair turned into a nightmare!) I got heat exhaustion at Studios during our first trip (which was in May) but I haven't had any problems since then.



hey_jude said:


> Just chiming in with my 2 cents worth on doing WDW at the end of August.  I also think it's a great time to go, but I will admit I like heat and and SW Ontario does get humid in the summer.
> 
> Like others have said, we go early and leave before the hottest part of the day.  We then like to go back in the evening and stay late.  We've had some great interactions with characters at the end of the night.
> 
> ----
> Judy (wishing she had a ticker that said she was going again this August  )



I totally agree with you on the ticker! I lived in SW Ontario for almost 10 years so I know what you mean by hot and humid! 



DMGeurts said:


> Thanks everyone for your heat tips!    I really appreciate it.
> 
> I have another question...
> 
> We just found out that Josh's brother and his wife are having a BOY!!!  Yay!!!
> 
> Even though I had dreams of making adorable little girly things for them - I am now needing to figure out some adorable little man things to make...  I would love some ideas!  Remember - they live in The Netherlands - so it's typically colder there.
> 
> Definately making him a little flannel quilt - I had one for the girls and I loved it!  It was so snuggly!
> 
> Thanks for any and all help you can give me!
> 
> D~



How exciting to be able to sew for someone new! How about hats, mittens and booties to keep his little head, hands and feet warm?



pyrxtc said:


> How about some cute and warm booties ? A sleep sack ? Even a car seat cover that protects the baby from the weather ?
> 
> I finally got all 3 of my dresses done for the contest. I took the third one further than the other two in design. All from one pattern, Simplicity 1922.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all 3 together..... I don't have my live model til the end of this week.



All 3 dresses look beautiful. I hope you will do well at the contest!



ArieBella said:


> Just wanted to post my admiration to all of you DISboutiquers!  All of your creations are beautiful and I'm officially jealous of the talent on this thread!  I hope to one day add sewing and embroidery to my list of craftiness but I'm not there yet.  Have to talk DH into a machine first



Welcome! All you have to do is to just sit down and start sewing! I look forward to seeing pictures of your creations!


----------



## tigger51276

Does anyone know how long it takes for to be approved for the BIG GIVE site?  I registered a week or two ago and haven't heard anything.
TIA


----------



## VBAndrea

tigger51276 said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes for to be approved for the BIG GIVE site?  I registered a week or two ago and haven't heard anything.
> TIA



Usually people are approved within a couple of days; however there are no current gives active so the moderators probably haven't approved anyone for some time now.  You could try pm'ing Teresa (she always has the first post on this thread).  There is also a FB group that I think most of the mods have migrated to -- I can't say for sure though since I don't FB.


----------



## dianemom2

tigger51276 said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes for to be approved for the BIG GIVE site?  I registered a week or two ago and haven't heard anything.
> TIA


Usually to get onto the board only takes a day or two.  There are not any Gives right now though so maybe the moderators haven't been as vigilant about keeping up with stuff.  We're hoping a Big Gives comes along soon.



VBAndrea said:


> Usually people are approved within a couple of days; however there are no current gives active so the moderators probably haven't approved anyone for some time now.  You could try pm'ing Teresa (she always has the first post on this thread).  There is also a FB group that I think most of the mods have migrated to -- I can't say for sure though since I don't FB.


Both the board and the FB page are supposed to continue to operate so that people have choices on how to sign up. Hopefully it will work smoothly.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Question:

Does anyone know where I can get the design, Princess Protection?


----------



## TarzansKat

Hello, friends!  Popping in to live vicariously through all your creations.  I can't sew right now as I just had knee surgery, and it was my right leg.  Maybe I should learn how to work that foot pedal with my left.  You never know!

Anyway, I am on the mend.  Just made a beautiful baby quilt for a fellow DIS friend, and finished curtains for our basement, pre-surgery.  Not Disney related but still an accomplishment.

Happy to be back on the DIS and checking out all the beautiful things!  Keep up the good work!  I love seeing all the creativity.


----------



## dianemom2

SallyfromDE said:


> Question:
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get the design, Princess Protection?


Heather Sue has a version and I think that Glitzy Stitches might too.  I've made Heather Sue's and it is very cute.  Here is a picture of it, on the left side:







TarzansKat said:


> Hello, friends!  Popping in to live vicariously through all your creations.  I can't sew right now as I just had knee surgery, and it was my right leg.  Maybe I should learn how to work that foot pedal with my left.  You never know!
> 
> Anyway, I am on the mend.  Just made a beautiful baby quilt for a fellow DIS friend, and finished curtains for our basement, pre-surgery.  Not Disney related but still an accomplishment.


Glad that you are healing up from your surgery.  We want to see pictures, Disney or not!  My sewing machine has a hand control button to start and stop the sewing.  It works when you disconnect the foot pedal.

So I went back to the Salvation Army last week.  I couldn't get there on Wednesday, which is 1/2 price day.  But when I went on Friday, they were having a special 1/2 price day.  I picked up 10 t-shirts, that cost $10 and that I turned into 10 pairs of shorts.  I was especially happy to find an Orioles t-shirt and a Maryland Terrapins t-shirt.   Our favorite MD teams!  Too bad I didn't find a Ravens t-shirt too and although, while we like the Ravens, we are really Redskins fans.   (On a side note, I was able to pick up  Ravens t-shirts for my girls at Pink on their 75% off sale last week.  HOORAY!!!)  Anyhow, here are pictures of the 10 additional pairs of Jaden t-shorts:

















I was smarter this time and I bought men's t-shirts. I had to add in a little extra fabric to make a few of them but most of the fabric came right from the t-shirts I bought.  

Also, I finished up another top with a pair of upcycled jeans.  This will be a spring time outfit for my niece.  I made the jeans into capris.





I have 9 pairs of easy fit shorts and 1 more upcycled jeans outfit cut out to work on next and then it is on to a few other new patterns that I have printed out and taped together.


----------



## TarzansKat

dianemom2, thank you!  I do not think my machine has a hand option.  I will have to look at it more closely but I am pretty sure it does not.

How do you make the t-shirts into shorts?  Those are pretty awesome!  Did you follow a tutorial or come up with the idea on your own?


----------



## PurpleEars

VBAndrea said:


> Usually people are approved within a couple of days; however there are no current gives active so the moderators probably haven't approved anyone for some time now.  You could try pm'ing Teresa (she always has the first post on this thread).  There is also a FB group that I think most of the mods have migrated to -- I can't say for sure though since I don't FB.



Andrea - I am starting to wonder if you and I are the only ones who don't do FB.  I hope there will be a Give soon so I have an excuse to sew!



TarzansKat said:


> Hello, friends!  Popping in to live vicariously through all your creations.  I can't sew right now as I just had knee surgery, and it was my right leg.  Maybe I should learn how to work that foot pedal with my left.  You never know!
> 
> Anyway, I am on the mend.  Just made a beautiful baby quilt for a fellow DIS friend, and finished curtains for our basement, pre-surgery.  Not Disney related but still an accomplishment.
> 
> Happy to be back on the DIS and checking out all the beautiful things!  Keep up the good work!  I love seeing all the creativity.



I am glad that you are healing after a knee surgery. I actually control the foot pedal with my left foot. I started doing that after I broke a few bones in my right foot. My foot is completely healed at this point but I just got used to sewing with my left foot. I hope to see pictures of your creations (even though they are not Disney related!)



dianemom2 said:


> So I went back to the Salvation Army last week.  I couldn't get there on Wednesday, which is 1/2 price day.  But when I went on Friday, they were having a special 1/2 price day.  I picked up 10 t-shirts, that cost $10 and that I turned into 10 pairs of shorts.  I was especially happy to find an Orioles t-shirt and a Maryland Terrapins t-shirt.   Our favorite MD teams!  Too bad I didn't find a Ravens t-shirt too and although, while we like the Ravens, we are really Redskins fans.   (On a side note, I was able to pick up  Ravens t-shirts for my girls at Pink on their 75% off sale last week.  HOORAY!!!)  Anyhow, here are pictures of the 10 additional pairs of Jaden t-shorts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was smarter this time and I bought men's t-shirts. I had to add in a little extra fabric to make a few of them but most of the fabric came right from the t-shirts I bought.
> 
> Also, I finished up another top with a pair of upcycled jeans.  This will be a spring time outfit for my niece.  I made the jeans into capris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 9 pairs of easy fit shorts and 1 more upcycled jeans outfit cut out to work on next and then it is on to a few other new patterns that I have printed out and taped together.



What a fantastic deal on the T-shirts! I think the shorts look great. The spring time outfit for your niece look very nice too. I hope she will like it!


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Ok, where is everyone?  There has been so much cute stuff. I still need to go back and quote. Just wondering why it has been so quiet. Is everyone taking a sewing break? This thread usually moves at the speed of light. Well I will be back soon to quote and then post a pic of a dress I made my niece for Christmas.


----------



## dianemom2

TarzansKat said:


> How do you make the t-shirts into shorts?  Those are pretty awesome!  Did you follow a tutorial or come up with the idea on your own?


I bought a pattern from Lillygiggle to make the shorts.  You could probably make them with just about any shorts pattern though.  I liked the waistband on these though so I purchased the pattern.  It is a great way to use up t-shirts.  One of the pairs of shorts that I made was from a t-shirt of my husbands that got a hole in the back when he snagged it on something.  The rest of the shirts was just fine so I was happy to have  a way to use the material.



BabyRapunzel said:


> Ok, where is everyone?  There has been so much cute stuff. I still need to go back and quote. Just wondering why it has been so quiet. Is everyone taking a sewing break? This thread usually moves at the speed of light. Well I will be back soon to quote and then post a pic of a dress I made my niece for Christmas.


I'm not sure why it has been so quiet on here recently.  I miss seeing all my Disboutiquer friends when they don't stop by.


----------



## TarzansKat

PurpleEars said:


> I am glad that you are healing after a knee surgery. I actually control the foot pedal with my left foot. I started doing that after I broke a few bones in my right foot. My foot is completely healed at this point but I just got used to sewing with my left foot. I hope to see pictures of your creations (even though they are not Disney related!)



Thank you!

You are all tempting me to try sewing with my left foot.   I need to get my right knee in better shape first though.

I'll try to get pictures up soon. 






dianemom2 said:


> I bought a pattern from Lillygiggle to make the shorts.  You could probably make them with just about any shorts pattern though.  I liked the waistband on these though so I purchased the pattern.  It is a great way to use up t-shirts.  One of the pairs of shorts that I made was from a t-shirt of my husbands that got a hole in the back when he snagged it on something.  The rest of the shirts was just fine so I was happy to have  a way to use the material.



Excellent!  I just am thinking to myself, I buy shorts like this!  I have made a fair share of things with my sewing machine, but every now and then, I have a d'oh! moment like this when I think, I could make those!!!

And to think of all the old tees of my husbands we gave away recently.

I'll have to peruse and see if we've got an old shirt I can try this on.


----------



## SallyfromDE

dianemom2 said:


> Heather Sue has a version and I think that Glitzy Stitches might too.  I've made Heather Sue's and it is very cute.  Here is a picture of it, on the left side:



Thank you, I found it. I couldn't get in heathersues site yesterday. I think it was your shirt that I had in mind.


----------



## VBAndrea

I think it's been so quiet since most people have migrated from here to FB.  And yes Flora, I think you and I may be the only ones who don't FB!  I think Diane is the only one who FB's and still sticks around here regularly.  I miss seeing all the others great stuff and keeping up with them, but I can certainly understand not wanting to post in both places.  I guess FB is easier for most 

I've been quiet b/c I haven't been sewing.  I started jeans for dd, but didn't get them done yet since ds was sick and home from school.  His being sick was not the problem, rather we have a sibling policy at our school where if one child has a fever the sibling must stay home (very good policy IMO b/c often you can be a carrier without symptoms for 24 hours).  So dd thinks I'm her best friend now and we have played lots of Wii Go Vacation for the past couple of days which cuts into my free time.  

Kids are back to school today but I'm catching up on what I got behind on.  DD's jeans won't get finished until the weekend


----------



## Disneymom1218

VBAndrea said:


> I think it's been so quiet since most people have migrated from here to FB.  And yes Flora, I think you and I may be the only ones who don't FB!  I think Diane is the only one who FB's and still sticks around here regularly.  I miss seeing all the others great stuff and keeping up with them, but I can certainly understand not wanting to post in both places.  I guess FB is easier for most
> 
> I've been quiet b/c I haven't been sewing.  I started jeans for dd, but didn't get them done yet since ds was sick and home from school.  His being sick was not the problem, rather we have a sibling policy at our school where if one child has a fever the sibling must stay home (very good policy IMO b/c often you can be a carrier without symptoms for 24 hours).  So dd thinks I'm her best friend now and we have played lots of Wii Go Vacation for the past couple of days which cuts into my free time.
> 
> Kids are back to school today but I'm catching up on what I got behind on.  DD's jeans won't get finished until the weekend



I am still here reading daily, but not much time to post as I have been having Gallbladder issues and dealing with my girls and doc appointments for them and myself and PTA and cheer has started back up. I have not sewn anything in a while other than some casserole carriers for Christmas gifts. I will be starting some things soon as we have a surprise trip planned for May.


----------



## pyrxtc

What is the Facebook page ? I read here daily but it has slowed down so much and I feel weird with multiple posts all being on one page. Where did everyone go ??


----------



## miprender

I am still here. Just haven't had time to get onto DISboards much.  I finished my one outfit for our MainStreet Launch that is coming up and I really need to start making things for our trip that is only 78 days away 


Diane & Dorine..... love everything you posted




mrsgryphon said:


> Hi, I'm brand-new here and figured I should introduce myself.  I'm Christine and have 4 kids - DD almost 12, DS almost 10, DD7 and DD2.5.  We're taking our first family trip to Disney World in less than a month & are very excited about it.  We surprised the kids with the trip for Christmas.  The last time I was at Disney was over 20 years ago, so I'm sure a lot has changed.
> 
> I can't remember where it started, but during planning & research for the trip I followed a link here...  and now I want to sew!  I'm in awe of so many of the wonderful creations you all have made.  I've been spending my time looking over past threads to see all the beautiful clothing.  So I've picked up some fabric at JoAnn's, and ordered some on-line, and bought a half-dozed patterns from YCMT.  So now I need to get busy & start sewing!
> 
> I'm not a sewing novice, but don't have a serger or embroidery machine.  I've mostly done Halloween costumes for my kids and some clothing here & there.
> 
> Anyway, hello & thanks for the inspiration!



Welcome. I see you are at 10 posts so that means we need pictures



strega7 said:


> Just wanted to share what I did today, my friend is going to WDW in a couple of weeks and saw a saying she like on a shirt on etsy and asked it I could stitch one out for her.  Here is my first attempt at putting a design on a shirt, I think it turned out pretty cute!  I added a mickey head to the sleeve for the fun of it.



Great job on the shirts and I love the little MKe



PurpleEars said:


> We actually had a great time at Tokyo Disneyland - I guess Walt's vision was truly beyond language and cultural borders! I also went to Hong Kong Disneyland a few years ago and had a blast.
> 
> Here's a picture of a pair of skorts I did:



I missed that you were going over the Tokyo DL, but glad that you had a fun time. 



scrap_heaven said:


> I had this fabric sitting on my shelf for the last 2 years or so.  I got an opportunity to test stitch a new applique for MissKenzie, the perfect excuse to use some of this Tiana fabric.



Such a pretty outfit. I saw you posted on Funktional Threads with your Wizard of Oz dress.



pyrxtc said:


> So many cute things ! very inspiring ! I have been busy making the first dress for the contest on Pattern Review. I went out today to get a ribbon for the waist and maybe picked up a few other things.  I also decided to go to the Salvation Army thrift store because they usually have some cute patterns. A friend went with me that I ran into while out. She pointed these two things that I had to have.... They are not sewing but I know you all will appreciate them and maybe point me to a pattern that might work to cover them in clear vinyl ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid a bit for them but They are in like new condition and so cool. They will work well in my sewing room.  They are the regular chair height.



Love the dresses you are making.... but how could you refuse those awesome chairs.




pyrxtc said:


> I've been making my entries for the contest this week and I have two of the three dresses I am making done so far. I also found a great way to show off the dresses instead of juts being on a hanger.
> 
> My friend said #2 looks Cinderella inspired. I didn't think about it before but it could go that way I think. The overskirt is removable.



Love the Cinderella dress e




Chasingmarcus said:


> Thank you all for the warm welcome and especially the pattern suggestions.
> 
> I forgot about the Modkids pattern.  It is one I had been eyeing for a while and it just might do the trick.  I have not made any of their patterns before, and I am glad to know that they are well written.  I will check out the Simplicity pattern at Joanns tomorrow.
> 
> I gave my daughter her Wendy nightgown today for our movie night.  She loved it!



Welcome



hey_jude said:


> Here's what I've been working on lately.  These are gifts for a co-worker who just had her second child (a boy).  I usually try to do something for any older children in the family as well as for the new baby.  In this family, there is also a 2.5 year old girl who loves Tangled so that was the theme I went with.
> 
> First for the big sister:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then navy pinwhale corduroy overalls for the new baby brother:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judy



Adorable



VBAndrea said:


> I was worried I'd get back on here and be pages behind again, but I see it's been quiet.  I think too many people have vanished to FB



 You need to come to the Darkside  ie FB



ArieBella said:


> Just wanted to post my admiration to all of you DISboutiquers!  All of your creations are beautiful and I'm officially jealous of the talent on this thread!  I hope to one day add sewing and embroidery to my list of craftiness but I'm not there yet.  Have to talk DH into a machine first



Welcome.... but be forewarned it is quite an expensive addiction to start sewing and embroidering/appliquing. You will feel the need to buy and hoard all fabric and purchase every design digitized just because  



PurpleEars said:


> Andrea - I am starting to wonder if you and I are the only ones who don't do FB.  I hope there will be a
> !


----------



## scrapbooksellman

Is the facebook page open to anyone? What is it's name?


----------



## lovesdumbo

TarzansKat said:


> Hello, friends!  Popping in to live vicariously through all your creations.  I can't sew right now as I just had knee surgery, and it was my right leg.  Maybe I should learn how to work that foot pedal with my left.  You never know!
> 
> Anyway, I am on the mend.  Just made a beautiful baby quilt for a fellow DIS friend, and finished curtains for our basement, pre-surgery.  Not Disney related but still an accomplishment.
> 
> Happy to be back on the DIS and checking out all the beautiful things!  Keep up the good work!  I love seeing all the creativity.


Wishing you a speedy recovery.

My sewing machine has a push button start/stop but it scares me.  If I'm guiding the fabric with my hands how do I push the button to stop it.  I think I would be better off putting the presser foot on the table and doing that with my hand.  



VBAndrea said:


> I think it's been so quiet since most people have migrated from here to FB.  And yes Flora, I think you and I may be the only ones who don't FB!  I think Diane is the only one who FB's and still sticks around here regularly.  I miss seeing all the others great stuff and keeping up with them, but I can certainly understand not wanting to post in both places.  I guess FB is easier for most
> 
> I've been quiet b/c I haven't been sewing.  I started jeans for dd, but didn't get them done yet since ds was sick and home from school.  His being sick was not the problem, rather we have a sibling policy at our school where if one child has a fever the sibling must stay home (very good policy IMO b/c often you can be a carrier without symptoms for 24 hours).  So dd thinks I'm her best friend now and we have played lots of Wii Go Vacation for the past couple of days which cuts into my free time.
> 
> Kids are back to school today but I'm catching up on what I got behind on.  DD's jeans won't get finished until the weekend



I'm not on FB.

I have been insanely busy/stressed at work since they started a new "initiative" 2 years ago and fired a bunch of people that no longer "fit".  As the sole wage earner I can't loose my job and after having been here 20+ years don't really want to find a new one nor think I can.  So I don't have time to post comments on everything and it sort of feels like an all or nothing thing.

I also haven't been sewing much.  I did make a rag quilt and tissue holders for Christmas that I could post (not Disney).


----------



## PrincessMickey

I'm still around. I mostly do my catching up on my phone so it's more difficult to multi quote. Plus this new schedule is really kicking my butt. I'm on fb but don't know where the fb group is so I too am exclusive to here. I haven't been sewing much since Christmas but I have been teaching myself to crochet. Not only do I get an hour break but it is rather slow working at night so there is alot of downtime. The room where I work is fairly dark so I can only read so much without starting to get sleepy. So far I have made a hat and am working on a scarf now. I think after the scarf I will make an afghan for my cousin for her wedding, can't beat getting paid to make a wedding gift. I will try to post pics tomorrow of my hat and if i finish the scarf I will post that too.


----------



## binabodi

Sorry I already broke the rules! I really was just trying to share the pic! Here is a shirt I made for my son for our upcoming Valentine's Day trip.
Hope this works & I don't get another infraction!






[/IMG]

Sorry it's huge! No idea how to resize on photobucket mobile.


----------



## nannye

Hey everyone, haven't been in in a bit, but I will be, have to start planning customs for the next trip!

I have finally started posting some of the customs and AG doll customs My mom and I made V on our last trip. I just posted our dinner at Park Fare which was a total hoot Drizella went nuts. I will get around to posting here eventually it just takes so long!  here it is for anyone who wants to check it out. 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2984004


----------



## pyrxtc

binabodi said:


> Sorry I already broke the rules! I really was just trying to share the pic! Here is a shirt I made for my son for our upcoming Valentine's Day trip.
> Hope this works & I don't get another infraction!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it's huge! No idea how to resize on photobucket mobile.



How did you break the rules ?

The shirt looks really cute. Can't believe it's almost valentine's already. Before you know it, it will be June !!! 

I got all 3 dresses done for the contest. Here is the last one and all 3 together. You can almost see her face in the last twirly one. She didn't like standing still for pictures, hence the miserable look in the pics. LOL, guess that happens with a 3 yr old model. twirling is more fun !



















Now, to decide what contest I want to do next and pick a pattern and fabric for it. then to wait for the contest to start. I think I'll do the RTW rip-off contest thing. I want to make this dress I think....

http://www.flannelsfashion.com/products/details/i/24323-b8ass/n/floral-print-a-line-dress.aspx

yes, I am ambitious to try to rip off a Valentino when I haven't even been sewing a year.


----------



## binabodi

pyrxtc said:
			
		

> How did you break the rules ?
> 
> The shirt looks really cute. Can't believe it's almost valentine's already. Before you know it, it will be June !!!
> 
> I got all 3 dresses done for the contest. Here is the last one and all 3 together. You can almost see her face in the last twirly one. She didn't like standing still for pictures, hence the miserable look in the pics. LOL, guess that happens with a 3 yr old model. twirling is more fun !
> 
> Now, to decide what contest I want to do next and pick a pattern and fabric for it. then to wait for the contest to start. I think I'll do the RTW rip-off contest thing. I want to make this dress I think....
> 
> http://www.flannelsfashion.com/products/details/i/24323-b8ass/n/floral-print-a-line-dress.aspx
> 
> yes, I am ambitious to try to rip off a Valentino when I haven't even been sewing a year.



Those are CUTE! Great job. I posted a link but I didn't realize it was against the rules. Oh well.


----------



## TarzansKat

lovesdumbo said:


> Wishing you a speedy recovery.
> 
> I also haven't been sewing much.  I did make a rag quilt and tissue holders for Christmas that I could post (not Disney).



Thank you!  I wish I could pixie dust my recovery like that.   I've been doing my physical therapy exercises and they help a lot.  Already I feel so much better just having an action plan.

I'd love to see your rag quilt and tissue holders, even if not Disney. 



binabodi said:


> Sorry it's huge! No idea how to resize on photobucket mobile.



Adorable shirt!!!



pyrxtc said:


> I got all 3 dresses done for the contest. Here is the last one and all 3 together. You can almost see her face in the last twirly one. She didn't like standing still for pictures, hence the miserable look in the pics. LOL, guess that happens with a 3 yr old model. twirling is more fun !



The pout on her face is absolutely priceless.  Twirling is infinitely more fun than standing still!  Much like my two year old will run instead of walking.  Or skip along. 

The dresses are beautiful!


----------



## SallyfromDE

binabodi said:


> Sorry I already broke the rules! I really was just trying to share the pic! Here is a shirt I made for my son for our upcoming Valentine's Day trip.
> Hope this works & I don't get another infraction!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Sorry it's huge! No idea how to resize on photobucket mobile.



I like large, you can see the design better. This is really cute, I haven't seen that anywhere.


----------



## binabodi

SallyfromDE said:
			
		

> I like large, you can see the design better. This is really cute, I haven't seen that anywhere.



Thanks! Mostly my design, I saw something similar on a step stool once.


----------



## disneychic2

pyrxtc said:


> I don't know anything about upholstery either. I'll figure something out to protect Mickey from wearing off.
> 
> I am going to use the sun dresses one. I have to know what it makes... it's killing me !
> 
> I've been making my entries for the contest this week and I have two of the three dresses I am making done so far. I also found a great way to show off the dresses instead of juts being on a hanger.
> 
> Dress #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend said #2 looks Cinderella inspired. I didn't think about it before but it could go that way I think. The overskirt is removable.



They turned out great! I love the 3rd one you posted after this quote. Good luck in the contest. I think it's great that you are challenging yourself and setting the bar high. You have made so much progress in just under a year! I think attempting a Valintino is a perfect challenge for you! Go for it!



hey_jude said:


> I love reading through this thread to see what everyone has been working on.   What an amazing and creative group!  I don't often comment on what is posted but I am always so inspired by everyone's work.
> 
> Here's what I've been working on lately.  These are gifts for a co-worker who just had her second child (a boy).  I usually try to do something for any older children in the family as well as for the new baby.  In this family, there is also a 2.5 year old girl who loves Tangled so that was the theme I went with.
> 
> First for the big sister:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then navy pinwhale corduroy overalls for the new baby brother:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judy



Great job on both items!!



dianemom2 said:


> Glad that you are healing up from your surgery.  We want to see pictures, Disney or not!  My sewing machine has a hand control button to start and stop the sewing.  It works when you disconnect the foot pedal.
> 
> So I went back to the Salvation Army last week.  I couldn't get there on Wednesday, which is 1/2 price day.  But when I went on Friday, they were having a special 1/2 price day.  I picked up 10 t-shirts, that cost $10 and that I turned into 10 pairs of shorts.  I was especially happy to find an Orioles t-shirt and a Maryland Terrapins t-shirt.   Our favorite MD teams!  Too bad I didn't find a Ravens t-shirt too and although, while we like the Ravens, we are really Redskins fans.   (On a side note, I was able to pick up  Ravens t-shirts for my girls at Pink on their 75% off sale last week.  HOORAY!!!)  Anyhow, here are pictures of the 10 additional pairs of Jaden t-shorts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was smarter this time and I bought men's t-shirts. I had to add in a little extra fabric to make a few of them but most of the fabric came right from the t-shirts I bought.
> 
> Also, I finished up another top with a pair of upcycled jeans.  This will be a spring time outfit for my niece.  I made the jeans into capris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 9 pairs of easy fit shorts and 1 more upcycled jeans outfit cut out to work on next and then it is on to a few other new patterns that I have printed out and taped together.



Wow! You have been busy. You get more done in a few weeks than I get done in a few months! Everything is wonderful as usual too! You hit the half off sale even missing the half off day?? I guess you were meant to have that sale. Good for you. 

I have a push button start/stop on my sewing machine and I've gone exclusively to using it. Once you get used to it, it works like a charm. There has been the odd time or two that I've accidentally hit the on when reaching for something, but not that often. 



binabodi said:


> Sorry I already broke the rules! I really was just trying to share the pic! Here is a shirt I made for my son for our upcoming Valentine's Day trip.
> Hope this works & I don't get another infraction!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Sorry it's huge! No idea how to resize on photobucket mobile.



I love that shirt! If I could get my DGS to wear anything I make, I would love to make something similar. But he's 3 and not willing to wear anything I make so far. Nice job! Don't worry about the infraction. I don't understand all the rules either. I've never had an infraction, but it's probably been just luck that I haven't.  Thanks for sharing (and not giving up!)


----------



## dianemom2

SallyfromDE said:


> Thank you, I found it. I couldn't get in heathersues site yesterday. I think it was your shirt that I had in mind.


Glad I could help!



VBAndrea said:


> I've been quiet b/c I haven't been sewing.  I started jeans for dd, but didn't get them done yet since ds was sick and home from school.  His being sick was not the problem, rather we have a sibling policy at our school where if one child has a fever the sibling must stay home (very good policy IMO b/c often you can be a carrier without symptoms for 24 hours).  So dd thinks I'm her best friend now and we have played lots of Wii Go Vacation for the past couple of days which cuts into my free time.
> 
> (


Sorry that you've had the kids home all week.  Mine feel like they've been home all week.  They had Monday and Tuesday off from school.  Then Thursday there was a delayed opening because of snow and then today there was an early dismissal because of the snow!  They had 1 full day of school this week.  I wish we'd had the money to go away this week.  They would have missed practically no school!

I've never heard of a sibling policy like that one.  It would be horrible for some larger families where one of the kids always has a cold or something.



Disneymom1218 said:


> I am still here reading daily, but not much time to post as I have been having Gallbladder issues and dealing with my girls and doc appointments for them and myself and PTA and cheer has started back up. I have not sewn anything in a while other than some casserole carriers for Christmas gifts. I will be starting some things soon as we have a surprise trip planned for May.


Sorry that you haven't been feeling well.  How fun that you are planning a surprise trip!!!



binabodi said:


> Sorry I already broke the rules! I really was just trying to share the pic! Here is a shirt I made for my son for our upcoming Valentine's Day trip.
> Hope this works & I don't get another infraction!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Adorable shirt!  I love that design.  Don't worry about breaking the rules.  Most of us have had our hands slapped at least once because figuring out all the rules can be complicated.



pyrxtc said:


> I got all 3 dresses done for the contest. Here is the last one and all 3 together. You can almost see her face in the last twirly one. She didn't like standing still for pictures, hence the miserable look in the pics. LOL, guess that happens with a 3 yr old model. twirling is more fun !


Love the dresses and the model.  Especially the expression!  Definitely made me laugh.  I hope you do really well in the contest.  The dress that you plan to case for your next contest is lovely.  I can't wait to see your version.


----------



## goteamwood

binabodi said:


> Sorry I already broke the rules! I really was just trying to share the pic! Here is a shirt I made for my son for our upcoming Valentine's Day trip.
> Hope this works & I don't get another infraction!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Sorry it's huge! No idea how to resize on photobucket mobile.



Very cute and a clever Valentine-but-can-wear-anytime shirt. Who doesn't love McQueen? 



pyrxtc said:


> How did you break the rules ?
> 
> The shirt looks really cute. Can't believe it's almost valentine's already. Before you know it, it will be June !!!
> 
> I got all 3 dresses done for the contest. Here is the last one and all 3 together. You can almost see her face in the last twirly one. She didn't like standing still for pictures, hence the miserable look in the pics. LOL, guess that happens with a 3 yr old model. twirling is more fun !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, to decide what contest I want to do next and pick a pattern and fabric for it. then to wait for the contest to start. I think I'll do the RTW rip-off contest thing. I want to make this dress I think....
> 
> http://www.flannelsfashion.com/products/details/i/24323-b8ass/n/floral-print-a-line-dress.aspx
> 
> yes, I am ambitious to try to rip off a Valentino when I haven't even been sewing a year.


THe dresses look great. And getting a 3-year-old to model is no small feat, believe me, I have two of them. I have been doing tons of samples for my etsy shop and "borrowing" my friends kids, most of whom are in the 2-3 age range. My friend is a portrait photographer so she is doing sessions with them for free for me. I get sample photos, she gets to build a portfolio, and the parents get free shirts. But it is exhausting! I did my own mini photoshoot with my own kids with some Mickey shirts I made them. They were thrilled I got their Mickey Ear hats down from the high shelf (out of their destructive reach.) and they got to wear them.


 





(I think this one they are planning their park strategy for next time.)




But my favorite, which I LOVE LOVE LOVE despite it not showing their shirts at all:




And a Question for any of you PE770 Owners: I got mine last summer, around July-August. I love it. While I am hoping to upgrade to something with a bigger hoop sometime it is meeting my needs for now. But I have a recent/weird issue that I am not sure what to do. It used to alert me and stop stitching when the bobbin ran out, actually right BEFORE the bobbin ran out, generally with a few inches left. Now for the past couple weeks it happily keeps stitching for a LONG TIME, often finishing a step, satin stitching a couple of inches with no bobbin thread. I feel like I have to constantly watch it. Any thoughts? We do have a nearby Brother dealer, but as I mentioned here before it is run by a crotchety old dude who is way down on the PE770 and did a lot less helping and a lot more trying to upsell/belittling my choice in machine so I don't want to take it there unless I need to. For the record I am using the same bobbin thread I have always used: thread art, and wind my own bobbins. I did order pre-wound just because I am sick of winding them since I can't seem to remember to do it until they are needed. Figured I would try them. They aren't here yet to test.
Thanks in advance,
Jen


----------



## DMGeurts

binabodi said:


> Sorry I already broke the rules! I really was just trying to share the pic! Here is a shirt I made for my son for our upcoming Valentine's Day trip.
> Hope this works & I don't get another infraction!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it's huge! No idea how to resize on photobucket mobile.



Sorry you got in trouble...  I didn't see your original post, so I have no idea what it was about.  I am sure it was an honest mistake.  

Love your applique - it's beautful!



pyrxtc said:


> Now, to decide what contest I want to do next and pick a pattern and fabric for it. then to wait for the contest to start. I think I'll do the RTW rip-off contest thing. I want to make this dress I think....
> 
> http://www.flannelsfashion.com/products/details/i/24323-b8ass/n/floral-print-a-line-dress.aspx
> 
> yes, I am ambitious to try to rip off a Valentino when I haven't even been sewing a year.



I love them all!  You did such a great job!

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

goteamwood said:


> Very cute and a clever Valentine-but-can-wear-anytime shirt. Who doesn't love McQueen?
> 
> 
> THe dresses look great. And getting a 3-year-old to model is no small feat, believe me, I have two of them. I have been doing tons of samples for my etsy shop and "borrowing" my friends kids, most of whom are in the 2-3 age range. My friend is a portrait photographer so she is doing sessions with them for free for me. I get sample photos, she gets to build a portfolio, and the parents get free shirts. But it is exhausting! I did my own mini photoshoot with my own kids with some Mickey shirts I made them. They were thrilled I got their Mickey Ear hats down from the high shelf (out of their destructive reach.) and they got to wear them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I think this one they are planning their park strategy for next time.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my favorite, which I LOVE LOVE LOVE despite it not showing their shirts at all:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Question for any of you PE770 Owners: I got mine last summer, around July-August. I love it. While I am hoping to upgrade to something with a bigger hoop sometime it is meeting my needs for now. But I have a recent/weird issue that I am not sure what to do. It used to alert me and stop stitching when the bobbin ran out, actually right BEFORE the bobbin ran out, generally with a few inches left. Now for the past couple weeks it happily keeps stitching for a LONG TIME, often finishing a step, satin stitching a couple of inches with no bobbin thread. I feel like I have to constantly watch it. Any thoughts? We do have a nearby Brother dealer, but as I mentioned here before it is run by a crotchety old dude who is way down on the PE770 and did a lot less helping and a lot more trying to upsell/belittling my choice in machine so I don't want to take it there unless I need to. For the record I am using the same bobbin thread I have always used: thread art, and wind my own bobbins. I did order pre-wound just because I am sick of winding them since I can't seem to remember to do it until they are needed. Figured I would try them. They aren't here yet to test.
> Thanks in advance,
> Jen



OMG Jen!!!  All of them are adorable!  That last pic is precious!  And I love your chevron background!  

D~


----------



## miprender

scrapbooksellman said:


> Is the facebook page open to anyone? What is it's name?



Most of us are friends on FB.



binabodi said:


> Sorry I already broke the rules! I really was just trying to share the pic! Here is a shirt I made for my son for our upcoming Valentine's Day trip.
> Hope this works & I don't get another infraction!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Sorry it's huge! No idea how to resize on photobucket mobile.



Cute picture. Not sure why you had an infraction  



pyrxtc said:


> http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a125/pyrxtc/Sewing/LP112565D.jpg[/IMG]



The look on her face is adorable.... 



goteamwood said:


> But my favorite, which I LOVE LOVE LOVE despite it not showing their shirts at all:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen



Those photo's came out great.

In regards to you PE770 question.... IDK that has never happened to me before


----------



## squirrel

Wow, I just checked online to see what prices are like for the PE770.  They are under $600.  I'll have to see how much my taxes are going to be this year.  It would be nice to add an embroidery machine to my collection.


----------



## sewmess

I haven't been here in a while because the holidays and then I had a little health thing, which is being corrected by the fabulous chiropractor recommended by my mom and my sister and who is a dear friend's chiropractor as well.

Anyway with the back/neck issues I've been reducing my sewing.  I'm starting to gradually sew again, but nothing to share yet.

Love all the dresses and the Lightning Heart.


----------



## GrammytoMany

VBAndrea said:


> I think it's been so quiet since most people have migrated from here to FB.  And yes Flora, I think you and I may be the only ones who don't FB!  I think Diane is the only one who FB's and still sticks around here regularly.  I miss seeing all the others great stuff and keeping up with them, but I can certainly understand not wanting to post in both places.  I guess FB is easier for most
> 
> I've been quiet b/c I haven't been sewing.  I started jeans for dd, but didn't get them done yet since ds was sick and home from school.  His being sick was not the problem, rather we have a sibling policy at our school where if one child has a fever the sibling must stay home (very good policy IMO b/c often you can be a carrier without symptoms for 24 hours).  So dd thinks I'm her best friend now and we have played lots of Wii Go Vacation for the past couple of days which cuts into my free time.
> 
> Kids are back to school today but I'm catching up on what I got behind on.  DD's jeans won't get finished until the weekend




I find that I can read through the post and see the photos easier on FB.  I think it's the scrolling through the same photos and quotes to get to a new photo and quote on here makes me dizzy.   I do come on here and see what is new at least once a week even though I don't always comment.    

Just went through the last 10 pages and saw a lot of cute clothes
Sheila


----------



## Disneymom1218

squirrel said:


> Wow, I just checked online to see what prices are like for the PE770.  They are under $600.  I'll have to see how much my taxes are going to be this year.  It would be nice to add an embroidery machine to my collection.


I just purchased one tonight. I am so excited!!!


----------



## squirrel

Disneymom1218 said:


> I just purchased one tonight. I am so excited!!!



Where did you purchase it from?  Did you buy any extras (thread, hoops, etc)?  How long til you get it?

It's so exciting getting something new.

I really should be spending any extra money on improvements on the house.  Still need to finish the upstairs bathroom.  Good news, I no longer have a toilet in my living room.  I gave it to my mom and dad since I didn't really care for the height of the toilet (same one was installed in the daycare).  Couldn't return it since the cat destroyed the box it was in.


----------



## DMGeurts

GrammytoMany said:


> I find that I can read through the post and see the photos easier on FB.  I think it's the scrolling through the same photos and quotes to get to a new photo and quote on here makes me dizzy.   I do come on here and see what is new at least once a week even though I don't always comment.
> 
> Just went through the last 10 pages and saw a lot of cute clothes
> Sheila



Hi Sheila!  I have the same problem...  It does seem much easier and sorted out on FB.



Disneymom1218 said:


> I just purchased one tonight. I am so excited!!!



Congrats!

Well, some of you may know that I am going to be an Auntie for the very first official time...  Josh's brother (who was married a couple years ago) and his wife are expecting their very first baby!  We are soooo excited - you wouldn't even belive it - since the girls are the only grandchildren on both sides of the family - they are soooo excited to have their very first, first cousin.    The only sad part is that they live in The Netherlands - so we won't be able to see them very often.  But we are still excited!

Anyways...  I was a bit nervous about making baby items for them - some people enjoy recieving them, and some don't.  Before I learned to sew - I was of the latter opinon.    Shame on me.

Because my time is so limited - I didn't want to sit here and spend oodles of time on making cute little baby items, if I was just going to send them over and not have them used...  So, Marianne suggested that I just ask my SIL...  And I did.  Her response was "we would be so honored"...  Awwww...  My girls were teasing me that I was probably sewing stuff for the baby before she replied (I was - LOL)...  So, anyways - I am just ELATED beyond belief that not only do I get to make little teeny tiny baby clothes - but they would be honored to have me do so.  I just LOVE my SIL...  She is so sweet!  

Anyways...  Sorry for the long story...  This is the project I started and finished yesterday, and I had to show you all - not Disney related, but still cute!  Little teeny-tiny "Poofy Pants" made from Carla C's pattern on YMCT...  The pockets were my own addition.  This pattern is fully reversible - and true to Carla's reputation - it was very easy and the pattern was very descriptive.

















Thanks for letting me share...  for those of you that saw these on FB - sorry, and for those of you that saw these on my PTR - sorry.  

D~


----------



## goteamwood

DMGeurts said:


> Hi Sheila!  I have the same problem...  It does seem much easier and sorted out on FB.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Well, some of you may know that I am going to be an Auntie for the very first official time...  Josh's brother (who was married a couple years ago) and his wife are expecting their very first baby!  We are soooo excited - you wouldn't even belive it - since the girls are the only grandchildren on both sides of the family - they are soooo excited to have their very first, first cousin.    The only sad part is that they live in The Netherlands - so we won't be able to see them very often.  But we are still excited!
> 
> Anyways...  I was a bit nervous about making baby items for them - some people enjoy recieving them, and some don't.  Before I learned to sew - I was of the latter opinon.    Shame on me.
> 
> Because my time is so limited - I didn't want to sit here and spend oodles of time on making cute little baby items, if I was just going to send them over and not have them used...  So, Marianne suggested that I just ask my SIL...  And I did.  Her response was "we would be so honored"...  Awwww...  My girls were teasing me that I was probably sewing stuff for the baby before she replied (I was - LOL)...  So, anyways - I am just ELATED beyond belief that not only do I get to make little teeny tiny baby clothes - but they would be honored to have me do so.  I just LOVE my SIL...  She is so sweet!
> 
> Anyways...  Sorry for the long story...  This is the project I started and finished yesterday, and I had to show you all - not Disney related, but still cute!  Little teeny-tiny "Poofy Pants" made from Carla C's pattern on YMCT...  The pockets were my own addition.  This pattern is fully reversible - and true to Carla's reputation - it was very easy and the pattern was very descriptive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share...  for those of you that saw these on FB - sorry, and for those of you that saw these on my PTR - sorry.
> 
> D~



Those are adorable. I love that they are reversible. And the pockets are soooo cute. I too fell into the latter category with the sewn baby gifts, but mostly because my mom insisted on making EVERYTHING which didn't make sense to me. She wanted to make waterproof mattress pads (of which we needed several what with 2 babies and all.) and the materials alone at Joann's were going to make them about $40 EACH. The made-in-China ones were $8 each, already made, at Target. And since they were, you know, to be peed on for years why waste good time and money. I would have loved those little pants, though, too cute. She did make their halloween costumes when they were one and they were adorable.


----------



## kcandbella

Hi everyone,
I've posted here a few times but I mostly lurk.  I'm having a problem with my embroidery machine and I'm hoping someone will have experience with this.  I have the Brother SE400, and at first it worked great.  Lately though, when I embroider or applique something, the first few stitches won't lock.  Then the very beginning, maybe the first 10-20 stitches or so, will unravel.  I've tried changing thread, changing the needle, switching out the bobbin, and adjusting tension and it still keeps doing it!  It's very frustrating especially since I didn't have this problem at first.  I have no idea what the cause could be!  Anyone know anything about this?
Thanks!


----------



## miprender

DMGeurts said:


> Anyways...  I was a bit nervous about making baby items for them - some people enjoy recieving them, and some don't.  Before I learned to sew - I was of the latter opinon.    Shame on me.
> 
> Because my time is so limited - I didn't want to sit here and spend oodles of time on making cute little baby items, if I was just going to send them over and not have them used...  So, Marianne suggested that I just ask my SIL...  And I did.  Her response was "we would be so honored"...  Awwww...  My girls were teasing me that I was probably sewing stuff for the baby before she replied (I was - LOL)...  So, anyways - I am just ELATED beyond belief that not only do I get to make little teeny tiny baby clothes - but they would be honored to have me do so.  I just LOVE my SIL...  She is so sweet!
> 
> Anyways...  Sorry for the long story...  This is the project I started and finished yesterday, and I had to show you all - not Disney related, but still cute!  Little teeny-tiny "Poofy Pants" made from Carla C's pattern on YMCT...  The pockets were my own addition.  This pattern is fully reversible - and true to Carla's reputation - it was very easy and the pattern was very descriptive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share...  for those of you that saw these on FB - sorry, and for those of you that saw these on my PTR - sorry.
> 
> D~



I don't think I ever said congratulations. 

Those pants are adorable. Love the pocket that you added too 




kcandbella said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've posted here a few times but I mostly lurk.  I'm having a problem with my embroidery machine and I'm hoping someone will have experience with this.  I have the Brother SE400, and at first it worked great.  Lately though, when I embroider or applique something, the first few stitches won't lock.  Then the very beginning, maybe the first 10-20 stitches or so, will unravel.  I've tried changing thread, changing the needle, switching out the bobbin, and adjusting tension and it still keeps doing it!  It's very frustrating especially since I didn't have this problem at first.  I have no idea what the cause could be!  Anyone know anything about this?
> Thanks!



Sorry that is happening but I don't have any idea on how to fix it. Maybe someone else will.


----------



## PrincessMickey

binabodi said:


> Sorry I already broke the rules! I really was just trying to share the pic! Here is a shirt I made for my son for our upcoming Valentine's Day trip.
> Hope this works & I don't get another infraction!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Sorry it's huge! No idea how to resize on photobucket mobile.



Nice job! Big pictures are great , it's easier to see



pyrxtc said:


> I got all 3 dresses done for the contest. Here is the last one and all 3 together. You can almost see her face in the last twirly one. She didn't like standing still for pictures, hence the miserable look in the pics. LOL, guess that happens with a 3 yr old model. twirling is more fun !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, to decide what contest I want to do next and pick a pattern and fabric for it. then to wait for the contest to start. I think I'll do the RTW rip-off contest thing. I want to make this dress I think....
> 
> http://www.flannelsfashion.com/products/details/i/24323-b8ass/n/floral-print-a-line-dress.aspx
> 
> yes, I am ambitious to try to rip off a Valentino when I haven't even been sewing a year.



They all look great and I just love the look on her face. Those are the kind of pictures you can use when she gets older, kinda like naked baby pics.  Hope you do great in the contest.



Disneymom1218 said:


> I just purchased one tonight. I am so excited!!!



How exciting!! I got one for Christmas and I love it



DMGeurts said:


> Well, some of you may know that I am going to be an Auntie for the very first official time...  Josh's brother (who was married a couple years ago) and his wife are expecting their very first baby!  We are soooo excited - you wouldn't even belive it - since the girls are the only grandchildren on both sides of the family - they are soooo excited to have their very first, first cousin.    The only sad part is that they live in The Netherlands - so we won't be able to see them very often.  But we are still excited!
> 
> Anyways...  I was a bit nervous about making baby items for them - some people enjoy recieving them, and some don't.  Before I learned to sew - I was of the latter opinon.    Shame on me.
> 
> Because my time is so limited - I didn't want to sit here and spend oodles of time on making cute little baby items, if I was just going to send them over and not have them used...  So, Marianne suggested that I just ask my SIL...  And I did.  Her response was "we would be so honored"...  Awwww...  My girls were teasing me that I was probably sewing stuff for the baby before she replied (I was - LOL)...  So, anyways - I am just ELATED beyond belief that not only do I get to make little teeny tiny baby clothes - but they would be honored to have me do so.  I just LOVE my SIL...  She is so sweet!
> 
> Anyways...  Sorry for the long story...  This is the project I started and finished yesterday, and I had to show you all - not Disney related, but still cute!  Little teeny-tiny "Poofy Pants" made from Carla C's pattern on YMCT...  The pockets were my own addition.  This pattern is fully reversible - and true to Carla's reputation - it was very easy and the pattern was very descriptive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share...  for those of you that saw these on FB - sorry, and for those of you that saw these on my PTR - sorry.
> 
> D~



Yeah, how exciting Those pants are so cute, I'm sure they are going to get lots of use!!



kcandbella said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've posted here a few times but I mostly lurk.  I'm having a problem with my embroidery machine and I'm hoping someone will have experience with this.  I have the Brother SE400, and at first it worked great.  Lately though, when I embroider or applique something, the first few stitches won't lock.  Then the very beginning, maybe the first 10-20 stitches or so, will unravel.  I've tried changing thread, changing the needle, switching out the bobbin, and adjusting tension and it still keeps doing it!  It's very frustrating especially since I didn't have this problem at first.  I have no idea what the cause could be!  Anyone know anything about this?
> Thanks!



I have not had that problem. Have you cleaned it out, maybe there is a stray thread or something getting in the way.


----------



## VBAndrea

kcandbella said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've posted here a few times but I mostly lurk.  I'm having a problem with my embroidery machine and I'm hoping someone will have experience with this.  I have the Brother SE400, and at first it worked great.  Lately though, when I embroider or applique something, the first few stitches won't lock.  Then the very beginning, maybe the first 10-20 stitches or so, will unravel.  I've tried changing thread, changing the needle, switching out the bobbin, and adjusting tension and it still keeps doing it!  It's very frustrating especially since I didn't have this problem at first.  I have no idea what the cause could be!  Anyone know anything about this?
> Thanks!



I have the exact same problem.  I just clean the bobbin area super well and then it's OK again for awhile, but then the problem comes back.  I'm wondering if something should be oiled

ETA my machine is getting close to two years old and I've never had it in for a cleaning.  It needs to go in, but I can't afford to take it in right now.  Also scared it will come back in worse shape -- that happened to Nini once (at least I think it was Nini).


----------



## cogero

I haven't been around this week. I am not feeling the greatest. Being pregnant at 41 is hard and we have a school bus strike going on so I am the taxi for 3 hours a day back and forth to school then activities.

I love the Cars shirt it is just so adorable. 

D love those pants I am definately getting that pattern.


----------



## binabodi

Thanks for all the compliments! You guys are great! I can't wait to show more!

I went through all 169 pages, you ladies are talented!


----------



## RMAMom

cogero said:


> I haven't been around this week. I am not feeling the greatest. Being pregnant at 41 is hard and we have a school bus strike going on so I am the taxi for 3 hours a day back and forth to school then activities.
> 
> I love the Cars shirt it is just so adorable.
> 
> D love those pants I am definately getting that pattern.



OMG HOW DID I MISS THIS NEWS!!!!!! Congratulations to you and your hubby!!!!!

D ~ I love the baby pants, they are too cute!

kcandbella~ You may want to join the facebook embroidery group, those ladies (and gentleman) are brilliant with trouble shooting
http://www.facebook.com/groups/388276124532366/


----------



## nannye

squirrel said:


> Wow, I just checked online to see what prices are like for the PE770.  They are under $600.  I'll have to see how much my taxes are going to be this year.  It would be nice to add an embroidery machine to my collection.



Just so you know...... I ordered my PE770 in November. I can't remember off the top of my head what the end cost was BUT the other day I got a notice from amazon that I was getting $102 BACK because the export shipping changed prices. How freaking awesome is that. The money has already been credited to my Visa, very much unexpected and needed surprise.


----------



## DAISYDUCKRN

Hi Ladies:

I am looking for sewing patterns for baby boys.  I have looked thru the pattern books but really there is nothing for boy, of course, lots for girls.  I have a wonderful red fleece with black mickey icon heads that I have had for several years.  I have a little 7 month old grandson and I would like to make a fleece outfit for him, pants and a pullover.  Does anyone have a pattern to suggest.  Are there any online pattern companies.  I searched Simplicity, McCalls, etc.  

Thank you so much for any leads.


----------



## goteamwood

DAISYDUCKRN said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies:
> 
> I am looking for sewing patterns for baby boys.  I have looked thru the pattern books but really there is nothing for boy, of course, lots for girls.  I have a wonderful red fleece with black mickey icon heads that I have had for several years.  I have a little 7 month old grandson and I would like to make a fleece outfit for him, pants and a pullover.  Does anyone have a pattern to suggest.  Are there any online pattern companies.  I searched Simplicity, McCalls, etc.
> 
> Thank you so much for any leads.



Go to youcanmakethis.com. I love the scientific seamstress raglan shirts and the easy fit pants for boys. I made a bunch of the shirts w/ hoods out of fleece for my kids and nephew for Christmas and have made the pants lots (those only in cotton, never done fleece)
Lots of cute boy things. I think there's a 3-pack with those two and the bowling shirt (my favorite for boys) on there too.


----------



## DAISYDUCKRN

Thanks so much for the quick reply.  I will give the site a try.


----------



## sewmess

cogero said:


> I haven't been around this week. I am not feeling the greatest. Being pregnant at 41 is hard and we have a school bus strike going on so I am the taxi for 3 hours a day back and forth to school then activities.
> 
> I love the Cars shirt it is just so adorable.
> 
> D love those pants I am definately getting that pattern.



I'm so sorry for the taxi duty but, while 40s must be a tough time to be pregnant, the babies are the best, said with no modesty at all because I am one.  Mom was 40 when I was born.


----------



## disneychic2

goteamwood said:


> (I think this one they are planning their park strategy for next time.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my favorite, which I LOVE LOVE LOVE despite it not showing their shirts at all:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Question for any of you PE770 Owners: I got mine last summer, around July-August. I love it. While I am hoping to upgrade to something with a bigger hoop sometime it is meeting my needs for now. But I have a recent/weird issue that I am not sure what to do. It used to alert me and stop stitching when the bobbin ran out, actually right BEFORE the bobbin ran out, generally with a few inches left. Now for the past couple weeks it happily keeps stitching for a LONG TIME, often finishing a step, satin stitching a couple of inches with no bobbin thread. I feel like I have to constantly watch it. Any thoughts? We do have a nearby Brother dealer, but as I mentioned here before it is run by a crotchety old dude who is way down on the PE770 and did a lot less helping and a lot more trying to upsell/belittling my choice in machine so I don't want to take it there unless I need to. For the record I am using the same bobbin thread I have always used: thread art, and wind my own bobbins. I did order pre-wound just because I am sick of winding them since I can't seem to remember to do it until they are needed. Figured I would try them. They aren't here yet to test.
> Thanks in advance,
> Jen



The shirts are cute and the boys, as always, adorable! I also love that last photo!!

As far as your problem, I was going to suggest that a good cleaning of the bobbin area might help. I have been having the same trouble with the bobbin thread running out without a peep from my machine that it was low. I read my manual under troubleshooting and it said the audible warnings may not work if the sensor is dusty or hasn't been cleaned. (guilty!)  Hope this helps and you get it resolved soon.



DMGeurts said:


> Thanks for letting me share...  for those of you that saw these on FB - sorry, and for those of you that saw these on my PTR - sorry.
> 
> D~



Your PTR is my next stop, but was glad to see these here. Just a beautiful job!



kcandbella said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've posted here a few times but I mostly lurk.  I'm having a problem with my embroidery machine and I'm hoping someone will have experience with this.  I have the Brother SE400, and at first it worked great.  Lately though, when I embroider or applique something, the first few stitches won't lock.  Then the very beginning, maybe the first 10-20 stitches or so, will unravel.  I've tried changing thread, changing the needle, switching out the bobbin, and adjusting tension and it still keeps doing it!  It's very frustrating especially since I didn't have this problem at first.  I have no idea what the cause could be!  Anyone know anything about this?
> Thanks!



How frustrating! So sorry you're having this trouble. I think if you clean the area, it would help. My husband uses "canned air" to clean our computers once in a while and I think that would work great on the bobbin area. It's a can of, well, air that is pressurized and it comes with a long straw-like attachment to get into tiny crevices and just blow them out. Hope this helps.



cogero said:


> I haven't been around this week. I am not feeling the greatest. Being pregnant at 41 is hard and we have a school bus strike going on so I am the taxi for 3 hours a day back and forth to school then activities.
> 
> I love the Cars shirt it is just so adorable.
> 
> D love those pants I am definately getting that pattern.



So sorry you're not feeling great right now. Hopefully, it will get better. Hope the strike ends soon.



nannye said:


> Just so you know...... I ordered my PE770 in November. I can't remember off the top of my head what the end cost was BUT the other day I got a notice from amazon that I was getting $102 BACK because the export shipping changed prices. How freaking awesome is that. The money has already been credited to my Visa, very much unexpected and needed surprise.



I've never heard of this happening before! What a great surprise for you!


----------



## VBAndrea

cogero said:


> I haven't been around this week. I am not feeling the greatest. Being pregnant at 41 is hard and we have a school bus strike going on so I am the taxi for 3 hours a day back and forth to school then activities.
> 
> I love the Cars shirt it is just so adorable.
> 
> D love those pants I am definately getting that pattern.


WHOOOOOOTTTT!!!!!  You're pg???!!!!  That will teach me to not be absent minded in posting anymore!  CONGRATULATIONS!  I'm really happy for you and hope things get easier for you -- how far along are you?  I had my dd at 39 (which makes no sense since I'm only 29 this year).



nannye said:


> Just so you know...... I ordered my PE770 in November. I can't remember off the top of my head what the end cost was BUT the other day I got a notice from amazon that I was getting $102 BACK because the export shipping changed prices. How freaking awesome is that. The money has already been credited to my Visa, very much unexpected and needed surprise.


WOW!  That's fabulous -- think of all the thread and fabric you can now buy!



DAISYDUCKRN said:


> Hi Ladies:
> 
> I am looking for sewing patterns for baby boys.  I have looked thru the pattern books but really there is nothing for boy, of course, lots for girls.  I have a wonderful red fleece with black mickey icon heads that I have had for several years.  I have a little 7 month old grandson and I would like to make a fleece outfit for him, pants and a pullover.  Does anyone have a pattern to suggest.  Are there any online pattern companies.  I searched Simplicity, McCalls, etc.
> 
> Thank you so much for any leads.


I totally second GoTeamWood and likewise was going to recommend the raglan and Easy fits from YouCanMakeThis.com.  I'm sure there are other cute patterns there too.


----------



## cogero

Thanks everyone. I am 20 weeks along Andrea. I may not have posted on this thread but in my trip report. I am just tired. We have a lot of other things impacting us too right now. 

My MIL is ill, this bus strike, we need to move things around because we have to do a home remodel to fit all the kids in. It is just a lot. Also with me being a high risk pregnancy due to my age and a rather horrid previous history things are just hard. I am trying to do what I can but it is beginning to feel like the walls are closing in 

We are super excited though and hope that we find out what the baby is at my next sonogram in a couple weeks.


----------



## Gooshy

Best place to get rot resistant thread? Working on making dog collars so I can quit giving everyone money for something I can do - lmao. I have a regular brother sewing machine nothing fancy. Dont know if that makes a difference. Thanks for your help


----------



## dianemom2

goteamwood said:


> But my favorite, which I LOVE LOVE LOVE despite it not showing their shirts at all:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen


Awwwww!  Such cuties!  Sorry I can't help with the PE770.  Maybe there is another store nearby?  Or a Babylock dealer which might also service Brother products???



squirrel said:


> Wow, I just checked online to see what prices are like for the PE770.  They are under $600.  I'll have to see how much my taxes are going to be this year.  It would be nice to add an embroidery machine to my collection.


Oh, I hope you can get one!





Disneymom1218 said:


> I just purchased one tonight. I am so excited!!!


Congratulations!  How exciting!!!!



DMGeurts said:


> This pattern is fully reversible - and true to Carla's reputation - it was very easy and the pattern was very descriptive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


Very smart to directly ask your SIL.  That way you will know if she will appreciate the gifts or not.  Those little pants are adorable!!!!




nannye said:


> Just so you know...... I ordered my PE770 in November. I can't remember off the top of my head what the end cost was BUT the other day I got a notice from amazon that I was getting $102 BACK because the export shipping changed prices. How freaking awesome is that. The money has already been credited to my Visa, very much unexpected and needed surprise.


That is soooooooo awesome!!!!



DAISYDUCKRN said:


> Hi Ladies:
> 
> I am looking for sewing patterns for baby boys.  I have looked thru the pattern books but really there is nothing for boy, of course, lots for girls.  I have a wonderful red fleece with black mickey icon heads that I have had for several years.  I have a little 7 month old grandson and I would like to make a fleece outfit for him, pants and a pullover.


Try looking at Youcanmakethis.com.  Anything by CarlaC (The Scientific Seamstress) will be well written.  Also try Fishsticks http://fishsticksdesigns.com/  She has lots of really cute patterns and the one that I have from her is very well written.



cogero said:


> Thanks everyone. I am 20 weeks along Andrea. I may not have posted on this thread but in my trip report. I am just tired. We have a lot of other things impacting us too right now.
> 
> My MIL is ill, this bus strike, we need to move things around because we have to do a home remodel to fit all the kids in. It is just a lot. Also with me being a high risk pregnancy due to my age and a rather horrid previous history things are just hard. I am trying to do what I can but it is beginning to feel like the walls are closing in
> 
> We are super excited though and hope that we find out what the baby is at my next sonogram in a couple weeks.


Sorry that things are stressful right now but I'm sure you are ecstatic about this.  I hope that things settle down.  It is good to get all the house stuff out of the way now before you get too far long and get tired.  Can't wait to hear if you are expecting a boy or a girl.



Gooshy said:


> Best place to get rot resistant thread? Working on making dog collars so I can quit giving everyone money for something I can do - lmao. I have a regular brother sewing machine nothing fancy. Dont know if that makes a difference. Thanks for your help


Never heard of rot resistant thread, but try Marathon thread.


----------



## PurpleEars

BabyRapunzel said:


> Ok, where is everyone?  There has been so much cute stuff. I still need to go back and quote. Just wondering why it has been so quiet. Is everyone taking a sewing break? This thread usually moves at the speed of light. Well I will be back soon to quote and then post a pic of a dress I made my niece for Christmas.



I, for one, am glad that the thread doesn't move too quickly these days as I haven't had much free time lately. I look forward to seeing the picture of the dress.



VBAndrea said:


> I think it's been so quiet since most people have migrated from here to FB.  And yes Flora, I think you and I may be the only ones who don't FB!  I think Diane is the only one who FB's and still sticks around here regularly.  I miss seeing all the others great stuff and keeping up with them, but I can certainly understand not wanting to post in both places.  I guess FB is easier for most
> 
> I've been quiet b/c I haven't been sewing.  I started jeans for dd, but didn't get them done yet since ds was sick and home from school.  His being sick was not the problem, rather we have a sibling policy at our school where if one child has a fever the sibling must stay home (very good policy IMO b/c often you can be a carrier without symptoms for 24 hours).  So dd thinks I'm her best friend now and we have played lots of Wii Go Vacation for the past couple of days which cuts into my free time.
> 
> Kids are back to school today but I'm catching up on what I got behind on.  DD's jeans won't get finished until the weekend



I actually do have FB but I only use that with my family. That's the only way I can keep in touch with my sibs and cousins as we are all over the country. I am glad that your son is feeling better and can go to school. In many ways it was nice that you got to spend some time with your daugther (even though it cut in your free time). I look forward to seeing pictures of the jeans.



Disneymom1218 said:


> I am still here reading daily, but not much time to post as I have been having Gallbladder issues and dealing with my girls and doc appointments for them and myself and PTA and cheer has started back up. I have not sewn anything in a while other than some casserole carriers for Christmas gifts. I will be starting some things soon as we have a surprise trip planned for May.



I am sorry to hear that you have been having gall bladder issues. I hope you are doing better now. A surprise trip! How fun! Please share pictures as you plan outfits for the trip.



miprender said:


> I am still here. Just haven't had time to get onto DISboards much.  I finished my one outfit for our MainStreet Launch that is coming up and I really need to start making things for our trip that is only 78 days away



Glad to see you dropping by. I look forward to seeing pictures of the outfits for your trip.



lovesdumbo said:


> I'm not on FB.
> 
> I have been insanely busy/stressed at work since they started a new "initiative" 2 years ago and fired a bunch of people that no longer "fit".  As the sole wage earner I can't loose my job and after having been here 20+ years don't really want to find a new one nor think I can.  So I don't have time to post comments on everything and it sort of feels like an all or nothing thing.
> 
> I also haven't been sewing much.  I did make a rag quilt and tissue holders for Christmas that I could post (not Disney).



I am sorry to hear that work has been stressful for you. It sounds like it is something that you got stuck with. I hope things will settle down for you at work - we just went through a large almagmation (going from 7 health boards to 1) 4 years ago and we are still sorting out the mess! I hope you will have time to share pictures of your Christmas gifts.



PrincessMickey said:


> I'm still around. I mostly do my catching up on my phone so it's more difficult to multi quote. Plus this new schedule is really kicking my butt. I'm on fb but don't know where the fb group is so I too am exclusive to here. I haven't been sewing much since Christmas but I have been teaching myself to crochet. Not only do I get an hour break but it is rather slow working at night so there is alot of downtime. The room where I work is fairly dark so I can only read so much without starting to get sleepy. So far I have made a hat and am working on a scarf now. I think after the scarf I will make an afghan for my cousin for her wedding, can't beat getting paid to make a wedding gift. I will try to post pics tomorrow of my hat and if i finish the scarf I will post that too.



I am glad that you are making head waves on the crochet front. How are you doing now that you are about a month into your new job? I hope you find the work interesting and engaging (even though it is slow at times).



binabodi said:


> Sorry I already broke the rules! I really was just trying to share the pic! Here is a shirt I made for my son for our upcoming Valentine's Day trip.
> Hope this works & I don't get another infraction!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it's huge! No idea how to resize on photobucket mobile.



Welcome. That is a very cute shirt. I would also chime in and say I like big pictures!



nannye said:


> Hey everyone, haven't been in in a bit, but I will be, have to start planning customs for the next trip!
> 
> I have finally started posting some of the customs and AG doll customs My mom and I made V on our last trip. I just posted our dinner at Park Fare which was a total hoot Drizella went nuts. I will get around to posting here eventually it just takes so long!  here it is for anyone who wants to check it out.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2984004



Welcome back! I will have to check out your TR but I will probably just lurk.



pyrxtc said:


> I got all 3 dresses done for the contest. Here is the last one and all 3 together. You can almost see her face in the last twirly one. She didn't like standing still for pictures, hence the miserable look in the pics. LOL, guess that happens with a 3 yr old model. twirling is more fun !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, to decide what contest I want to do next and pick a pattern and fabric for it. then to wait for the contest to start. I think I'll do the RTW rip-off contest thing. I want to make this dress I think....
> 
> http://www.flannelsfashion.com/products/details/i/24323-b8ass/n/floral-print-a-line-dress.aspx
> 
> yes, I am ambitious to try to rip off a Valentino when I haven't even been sewing a year.



The dresses look fantastic! Your model's expression is just too cute! I think it is good to be ambitious in your sewing especially given how much you have accomplished so far.



goteamwood said:


> THe dresses look great. And getting a 3-year-old to model is no small feat, believe me, I have two of them. I have been doing tons of samples for my etsy shop and "borrowing" my friends kids, most of whom are in the 2-3 age range. My friend is a portrait photographer so she is doing sessions with them for free for me. I get sample photos, she gets to build a portfolio, and the parents get free shirts. But it is exhausting! I did my own mini photoshoot with my own kids with some Mickey shirts I made them. They were thrilled I got their Mickey Ear hats down from the high shelf (out of their destructive reach.) and they got to wear them.
> 
> But my favorite, which I LOVE LOVE LOVE despite it not showing their shirts at all:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Question for any of you PE770 Owners: I got mine last summer, around July-August. I love it. While I am hoping to upgrade to something with a bigger hoop sometime it is meeting my needs for now. But I have a recent/weird issue that I am not sure what to do. It used to alert me and stop stitching when the bobbin ran out, actually right BEFORE the bobbin ran out, generally with a few inches left. Now for the past couple weeks it happily keeps stitching for a LONG TIME, often finishing a step, satin stitching a couple of inches with no bobbin thread. I feel like I have to constantly watch it. Any thoughts? We do have a nearby Brother dealer, but as I mentioned here before it is run by a crotchety old dude who is way down on the PE770 and did a lot less helping and a lot more trying to upsell/belittling my choice in machine so I don't want to take it there unless I need to. For the record I am using the same bobbin thread I have always used: thread art, and wind my own bobbins. I did order pre-wound just because I am sick of winding them since I can't seem to remember to do it until they are needed. Figured I would try them. They aren't here yet to test.
> Thanks in advance,
> Jen



The pictures with your boys are just precious. Thank you so much for sharing them. Unfortunately I don't have any suggestions for your embroidery machine problems.



squirrel said:


> Wow, I just checked online to see what prices are like for the PE770.  They are under $600.  I'll have to see how much my taxes are going to be this year.  It would be nice to add an embroidery machine to my collection.



I hope you can get an embroidery machine soon!



sewmess said:


> I haven't been here in a while because the holidays and then I had a little health thing, which is being corrected by the fabulous chiropractor recommended by my mom and my sister and who is a dear friend's chiropractor as well.
> 
> Anyway with the back/neck issues I've been reducing my sewing.  I'm starting to gradually sew again, but nothing to share yet.



I am sorry to hear that you have been having back and neck issues. I am glad that your chiropractor is helping you feel better. I hope you will be able to enjoy sewing again soon!



squirrel said:


> I really should be spending any extra money on improvements on the house.  Still need to finish the upstairs bathroom.  Good news, I no longer have a toilet in my living room.  I gave it to my mom and dad since I didn't really care for the height of the toilet (same one was installed in the daycare).  Couldn't return it since the cat destroyed the box it was in.



Hooray for getting rid of the toilet in the living room!



DMGeurts said:


> Well, some of you may know that I am going to be an Auntie for the very first official time...  Josh's brother (who was married a couple years ago) and his wife are expecting their very first baby!  We are soooo excited - you wouldn't even belive it - since the girls are the only grandchildren on both sides of the family - they are soooo excited to have their very first, first cousin.    The only sad part is that they live in The Netherlands - so we won't be able to see them very often.  But we are still excited!
> 
> Anyways...  I was a bit nervous about making baby items for them - some people enjoy recieving them, and some don't.  Before I learned to sew - I was of the latter opinon.    Shame on me.
> 
> Because my time is so limited - I didn't want to sit here and spend oodles of time on making cute little baby items, if I was just going to send them over and not have them used...  So, Marianne suggested that I just ask my SIL...  And I did.  Her response was "we would be so honored"...  Awwww...  My girls were teasing me that I was probably sewing stuff for the baby before she replied (I was - LOL)...  So, anyways - I am just ELATED beyond belief that not only do I get to make little teeny tiny baby clothes - but they would be honored to have me do so.  I just LOVE my SIL...  She is so sweet!
> 
> Anyways...  Sorry for the long story...  This is the project I started and finished yesterday, and I had to show you all - not Disney related, but still cute!  Little teeny-tiny "Poofy Pants" made from Carla C's pattern on YMCT...  The pockets were my own addition.  This pattern is fully reversible - and true to Carla's reputation - it was very easy and the pattern was very descriptive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share...  for those of you that saw these on FB - sorry, and for those of you that saw these on my PTR - sorry.
> 
> D~



Those pants are cute! I am sure they will appreciate anything you make for them. I have been doing bibs and burps for baby gifts as per recommendations from people here. So far I have only received positive feedback on the bibs and burps.



kcandbella said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've posted here a few times but I mostly lurk.  I'm having a problem with my embroidery machine and I'm hoping someone will have experience with this.  I have the Brother SE400, and at first it worked great.  Lately though, when I embroider or applique something, the first few stitches won't lock.  Then the very beginning, maybe the first 10-20 stitches or so, will unravel.  I've tried changing thread, changing the needle, switching out the bobbin, and adjusting tension and it still keeps doing it!  It's very frustrating especially since I didn't have this problem at first.  I have no idea what the cause could be!  Anyone know anything about this?
> Thanks!



I am sorry to hear that your machine is giving you problems. I don't have any suggestions for you other than cleaning the machine. It may be lint getting caught somewhere?



cogero said:


> I haven't been around this week. I am not feeling the greatest. Being pregnant at 41 is hard and we have a school bus strike going on so I am the taxi for 3 hours a day back and forth to school then activities.



Oh my goodness! Congratulations on your pregnancy! I am sorry to hear that you are not feeling great, which is complicated by the school bus strike. I hope your pregnancy will progress smoothly.



nannye said:


> Just so you know...... I ordered my PE770 in November. I can't remember off the top of my head what the end cost was BUT the other day I got a notice from amazon that I was getting $102 BACK because the export shipping changed prices. How freaking awesome is that. The money has already been credited to my Visa, very much unexpected and needed surprise.



Wow! That is fantastic! Congrats! I guess you have an extra $102 to spend on supplies!



DAISYDUCKRN said:


> Hi Ladies:
> 
> I am looking for sewing patterns for baby boys.  I have looked thru the pattern books but really there is nothing for boy, of course, lots for girls.  I have a wonderful red fleece with black mickey icon heads that I have had for several years.  I have a little 7 month old grandson and I would like to make a fleece outfit for him, pants and a pullover.  Does anyone have a pattern to suggest.  Are there any online pattern companies.  I searched Simplicity, McCalls, etc.
> 
> Thank you so much for any leads.



Welcome! I would suggest youcanmakethis.com as well. I know Jen did some fleece shirts with the Raglan pattern recently. The Easy Fit will be great for pants.



cogero said:


> Thanks everyone. I am 20 weeks along Andrea. I may not have posted on this thread but in my trip report. I am just tired. We have a lot of other things impacting us too right now.
> 
> My MIL is ill, this bus strike, we need to move things around because we have to do a home remodel to fit all the kids in. It is just a lot. Also with me being a high risk pregnancy due to my age and a rather horrid previous history things are just hard. I am trying to do what I can but it is beginning to feel like the walls are closing in
> 
> We are super excited though and hope that we find out what the baby is at my next sonogram in a couple weeks.



I am so sorry to hear that your MIL is ill. I hope things will be smoother as the pregnancy progresses.



Gooshy said:


> Best place to get rot resistant thread? Working on making dog collars so I can quit giving everyone money for something I can do - lmao. I have a regular brother sewing machine nothing fancy. Dont know if that makes a difference. Thanks for your help



I have never heard of rot resistant thread, but did you try Joann's or a store like that? They may carry something like that.


----------



## PrincessMom4

I hope this work as I don't post many pictures on here.


----------



## squirrel

PrincessMom4 said:


> I hope this work as I don't post many pictures on here.



Those look great!  Did you purchase a pattern, find a free one or make your own?  I'd like to make some for our trip.  It will make it easy to tell which one is yours.


----------



## PurpleEars

PrincessMom4 said:


> I hope this work as I don't post many pictures on here.



The bottle holders look great and they help everyone keep track of their bottle. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## dianemom2

PrincessMom4 said:


>


I love the water bottle holders.  They are great!

Here are a few things I've made this week:










These are purchased dresses and I added the appliques:


----------



## sewmess

PrincessMom4 said:


> I hope this work as I don't post many pictures on here.



Awesome! I second the pattern question.  Not that I'd use it. I like winging it way to much.


----------



## kcandbella

miprender said:


> Sorry that is happening but I don't have any idea on how to fix it. Maybe someone else will.





PrincessMickey said:


> I have not had that problem. Have you cleaned it out, maybe there is a stray thread or something getting in the way.





VBAndrea said:


> I have the exact same problem.  I just clean the bobbin area super well and then it's OK again for awhile, but then the problem comes back.  I'm wondering if something should be oiled
> 
> ETA my machine is getting close to two years old and I've never had it in for a cleaning.  It needs to go in, but I can't afford to take it in right now.  Also scared it will come back in worse shape -- that happened to Nini once (at least I think it was Nini).





disneychic2 said:


> How frustrating! So sorry you're having this trouble. I think if you clean the area, it would help. My husband uses "canned air" to clean our computers once in a while and I think that would work great on the bobbin area. It's a can of, well, air that is pressurized and it comes with a long straw-like attachment to get into tiny crevices and just blow them out. Hope this helps.





PurpleEars said:


> I am sorry to hear that your machine is giving you problems. I don't have any suggestions for you other than cleaning the machine. It may be lint getting caught somewhere?



Thanks for all the responses.  I did clean the bobbin area out, but it still is happening.  It only happens when I embroider, not when I sew.  I may try some of the canned air.  Also, I joined the facebook group for brother embroidery machines so I'm going to post over there, too!  

Thanks again!


----------



## RMAMom

PrincessMom4 said:


> I hope this work as I don't post many pictures on here.



So cute!



dianemom2 said:


> I love the water bottle holders.  They are great!
> 
> Here are a few things I've made this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are purchased dresses and I added the appliques:



The dresses look great, what a terrific find! I really like the outfits also, perfect for warm weather!


----------



## DMGeurts

PrincessMom4 said:


> I hope this work as I don't post many pictures on here.



Those turned out great!  I made one for our last trip - and I really liked it.



dianemom2 said:


> I love the water bottle holders.  They are great!
> 
> Here are a few things I've made this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are purchased dresses and I added the appliques:



I love everything Diane... but my favorite is the Mike dress... Seriously - if I could find a dress like that in my size, I would LOVE to wear it to Disney - that is adorable!  

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

PrincessMom4 said:


> I hope this work as I don't post many pictures on here.


Those are fabulous -- I like the drawstring cinch closure.



dianemom2 said:


> I love the water bottle holders.  They are great!
> 
> Here are a few things I've made this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are purchased dresses and I added the appliques:


Beautiful work -- I am going to have to show those tops to my dd and see if she might like something similar for the summer.  They wouldn't be allowed at school though b/c we have a dress code that doesn't allow spaghetti straps 



DMGeurts said:


> I love everything Diane... but my favorite is the Mike dress... Seriously - if I could find a dress like that in my size, I would LOVE to wear it to Disney - that is adorable!
> 
> D~


Come on D -- you could squeeze into that!


----------



## dianemom2

DMGeurts said:


> I love everything Diane... but my favorite is the Mike dress... Seriously - if I could find a dress like that in my size, I would LOVE to wear it to Disney - that is adorable!
> 
> D~


Thanks!  As soon as I saw the dress, I immediately thought of Mike.  The green straps were jus the right color.  



VBAndrea said:


> Beautiful work -- I am going to have to show those tops to my dd and see if she might like something similar for the summer.  They wouldn't be allowed at school though b/c we have a dress code that doesn't allow spaghetti straps


My niece also can't wear it to school but I thought it would be perfect for summer.  The best part is the pattern is FREE on the Oliver +S website.  And the shorts are just easy fit shorts that I modified to add the ruffles.  And each outfit ended up costing under $5 because the fabric is some of my Labor Day bargain fabric.  The elastic in the pants and the at the back of the top cost almost as much as the fabric.


----------



## pyrxtc

dianemom2 said:


> I love the water bottle holders.  They are great!
> Here are a few things I've made this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are purchased dresses and I added the appliques:


I agree that the water bottle holders are so cute ! I also love the infant pants.

Such cute clothes and great bought dresses. Totally Disney inspired.

I'm supposed to be making my DD some collars but I have been cleaning up he house to sell instead. I am being commissioned to buy some fabric today and start on a new dress in a size 5 for my neighbors grand-daughter for her birthday. She says she loves Tinkerbell and her grandfather says she is all about the princesses so I can have fun with it. I am thinking I will use this pattern...






but torn between that one and this one...






both using this fabric






Any opinions ? I wish they had a pattern sale going on right now ! And I really should be cleaning out my house more. maybe I'll cut on Friday so I can cut out my fabric for the RTW contest too.


----------



## disneychic2

PrincessMom4 said:


> I hope this work as I don't post many pictures on here.



Great job on the water bottle holders! Love all the fabrics you selected too! Thanks for sharing.



dianemom2 said:


> I love the water bottle holders.  They are great!
> 
> Here are a few things I've made this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are purchased dresses and I added the appliques:



I love everything you've done! Now, see, I would have passed by that fabric of the first two and not seen the potential there. You have a great eye for fabric. I'll have to think outside my "ordinary" box next time I go fabric shopping!



dianemom2 said:


> Thanks!  As soon as I saw the dress, I immediately thought of Mike.  The green straps were jus the right color.
> 
> 
> My niece also can't wear it to school but I thought it would be perfect for summer.  The best part is the pattern is FREE on the Oliver +S website.  And the shorts are just easy fit shorts that I modified to add the ruffles.  And each outfit ended up costing under $5 because the fabric is some of my Labor Day bargain fabric.  The elastic in the pants and the at the back of the top cost almost as much as the fabric.



I hear you on the elastic costing almost as much. I bought special buttons for a bowling shirt that DID cost more than the fabric and the trim for my DGD's Rapunzel dress was twice as much per yard as the fabric (and I used nice fabric, not costume fabric!)


----------



## disneychic2

pyrxtc said:


> I'm supposed to be making my DD some collars but I have been cleaning up he house to sell instead. I am being commissioned to buy some fabric today and start on a new dress in a size 5 for my neighbors grand-daughter for her birthday. She says she loves Tinkerbell and her grandfather says she is all about the princesses so I can have fun with it. I am thinking I will use this pattern...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but torn between that one and this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both using this fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any opinions ? I wish they had a pattern sale going on right now ! And I really should be cleaning out my house more. maybe I'll cut on Friday so I can cut out my fabric for the RTW contest too.



Either of the dress patterns would be adorable done up in that Tink fabric IMHO. Maybe the second one would showcase the fabric a bit better with its straight lines. Also, if time is short, the second one looks to be a bit quicker to sew. Good luck, I know you'll do a wonderful job!


----------



## ColonelHathi

Hi  

I haven't posted anything in a long while, but I lurk here pretty much daily.   I love so many things that it is hard to keep up!

I won't repaste pictures/quote but I wanted to say I love so many things lately!!!

*PrincessMom4* - love the waterbottle holders with the drawstrings!  I just made 2 holders (Minnie-inspired for me, Star Wars for and DS) and they are so funny  (I such a sewing novice), but they'll do the trick.  I used a strap instead, but now seeing your drawstring appraoach...  I'll try to post pictures soon.

*DianeMom2* - Love the halter tops!  Is that the Oliver + S pattern?  The dresses are super cute to. Did you make the dresses too?

*DisneyChic2 *- love the Mickey Hat shirts and the cute Chevron background in your pictures!

And, a long time in coming... *Scrap_heaven* - DD would die if she saw the Tiana dress, very cute!

OK, so here are a few creations from (gasp) last Fall I thought I share.  I've been working on other things since, but haven't taken the pictures which would then have to be loaded to my work PC (home is SO slow) and then posted.  It a process... so I lurk and enjoy most of the time. 

Oliver + S Ruffle Halter (free pattern) - Jessie Cowgirl
_I also love the popover dress pattern_
Shorts - Once Upon A Child/Target Mossimo
Front:





Back:





Modeled by DD (she was a size 5 when this was taken, made it in size 6 for October trip):





Also bought a super cute coordinating Jessie Cowgirl hair clip from MaddieBsBoutique on Etsy.

Stitch shirt for DS - hand-appliqued (this picture is pre-sewn, but it turned out well and DS loves it)








key fobs/pocket purses - longwaitforisabella.com (lanyard and key fob pattern). The Lanyards and Goofy have not yet been finished, and there's also another Tigger pocket purse in the works for DS.  I am making 2 for DD and DS each, Red Minnie-inspired for me, Goofy for DH.








I also bought a two-zip hipster pattern on Etsy from Erin Erickson . I have material cut out for a vintage-inspired Mickey/Minnie hipster for our trip using the same pattern.  I love how this turned out!  Thank you to *D~ * for the inspiration to try out a hipster, your bags are awesome!!! 








Thanks for viewing!


----------



## dianemom2

pyrxtc said:


> I'm supposed to be making my DD some collars but I have been cleaning up he house to sell instead. I am being commissioned to buy some fabric today and start on a new dress in a size 5 for my neighbors grand-daughter for her birthday. She says she loves Tinkerbell and her grandfather says she is all about the princesses so I can have fun with it. I am thinking I will use this pattern...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but torn between that one and this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both using this fabric


Love the Tink fabric.  I've bought it before and used it for a few things.  I like both versions of the dress.  I think that the first one is more "princessy" because of the puffier skirt.  But I don't like that they cut the material into  sections for the top part.  It is going to ruin the pretty pattern in it.  What about buying a pattern from Youcanmakethis.com?  Here are two that I think would work great:
 The Lauren dress:
https://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/lauren-dress.htm 
Or this Olabelhe pattern:https://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/author/MTAzOTQ0MTQwMQ==/gabriellas-dress.htm



disneychic2 said:


> I love everything you've done! Now, see, I would have passed by that fabric of the first two and not seen the potential there. You have a great eye for fabric. I'll have to think outside my "ordinary" box next time I go fabric shopping!
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you on the elastic costing almost as much. I bought special buttons for a bowling shirt that DID cost more than the fabric and the trim for my DGD's Rapunzel dress was twice as much per yard as the fabric (and I used nice fabric, not costume fabric!)


I think I was attracted to the bright colors in the fabric and that it was a nice seersucker so it would be cool for the summer.  I have two more prints that I bought at the same time.  I am still trying to decide what I will make them into.

I remember the adorable buttons on the bowling shirt.  They really made the shirt extra special.  Sometimes it is worth it to spend that extra amount on the finishings.   And your Rapunzel dress was spectacular!





ColonelHathi said:


> *DianeMom2* - Love the halter tops!  Is that the Oliver + S pattern?  The dresses are super cute to. Did you make the dresses too?



No, I didn't make the dresses.  They were just a super find at Walmart.  They were only $5.97 for each dress.  I couldn't have sewn them for that price!!




ColonelHathi said:


> Oliver + S Ruffle Halter (free pattern) - Jessie Cowgirl
> 
> Modeled by DD (she was a size 5 when this was taken, made it in size 6 for October trip):


I love your Jessie top.  I was just telling my daughter that I was going to use some of the fabrics that I have to make a very similar top.  I've been trying to figure out how I could add an applique to it too.  I liked the Ruffled halter top.  Next time, I am going to add about 3/4 of an inch in length to each of the ruffles because I'd like them to overlap a little more. I also didn't like the unfinished seams from the ruffles so I serged with a decorative flatlock stitch and that got rid of the unsightly, unfinished edges.



ColonelHathi said:


>


Your Stitch shirt looks great.  I've never done any hand applique.  Your key fobs/purse pockets look super.  I love that two zip hipster pattern.  I made a couple of them last year.  I have hoarded some Japanese Mickey fabric that I intend to make into a purse using that pattern but it always seems to get pushed to the bottom of my to do list.


----------



## ColonelHathi

pyrxtc said:


> both using this fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any opinions ? I wish they had a pattern sale going on right now ! And I really should be cleaning out my house more. maybe I'll cut on Friday so I can cut out my fabric for the RTW contest too.



I think either dress would be cute, and agree with other that the 2nd dress looks way easier, but love the tulle inner skirt on the 1st - very girly.  

I made a shirt for DD out of the same fabric and found some dark purple with glitter/sparkle that coordinates with it really well (at Joann, Etc.) - the fabric looked like it was sprinkled with pixie dust.  My DM made a matching doll dress out of the same scrap fabric and hand sewed in some purple sequins - again more Tinker Belle sparkle.


----------



## ColonelHathi

dianemom2 said:


> I love your Jessie top.  I was just telling my daughter that I was going to use some of the fabrics that I have to make a very similar top.  I've been trying to figure out how I could add an applique to it too.  I liked the Ruffled halter top.  Next time, I am going to add about 3/4 of an inch in length to each of the ruffles because I'd like them to overlap a little more. I also didn't like the unfinished seams from the ruffles so I serged with a decorative flatlock stitch and that got rid of the unsightly, unfinished edges.



I KNOW! The ruffles made me made a little mad when I finished, but I bought the fabric at a Hobby Lobby in Iowa when visiting my ILs over 2 different trips, and didn't want to start over again.   The top ruffle is too short IMO. But eh, DD doesn't even notice! I wish I had a serger.  I often send projects off to my DM in MI just to get that finished edge. My cow print kind of hides it/makes it less unsightly, that and I just pretend it adds rustic charm too. 

Not sure where I would put an applique on the ruffled halter, maybe on the bottom ruffle to one side? staggered on the bottom 2 ruffles?  That's tricky.



dianemom2 said:


> Your Stitch shirt looks great.  I've never done any hand applique.



I like to torture myself.  I used to hand applique onesies for DD too, and now I have started a Goofy TShirt hand applique for DH now. I sit with it for days and days, something to unwind with after work.


----------



## gijules123

everything looks so cute over here so many talented people!!! Love everything!!!


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> Come on D -- you could squeeze into that!



Pfft...  Maybe like  - ahem - 29 years ago...  



dianemom2 said:


> Thanks!  As soon as I saw the dress, I immediately thought of Mike.  The green straps were jus the right color.



Yah - that is the perfect Mike dress imo.



ColonelHathi said:


> Hi
> 
> key fobs/pocket purses - longwaitforisabella.com (lanyard and key fob pattern). The Lanyards and Goofy have not yet been finished, and there's also another Tigger pocket purse in the works for DS.  I am making 2 for DD and DS each, Red Minnie-inspired for me, Goofy for DH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought a two-zip hipster pattern on Etsy from Erin Erickson . I have material cut out for a vintage-inspired Mickey/Minnie hipster for our trip using the same pattern.  I love how this turned out!  Thank you to *D~ * for the inspiration to try out a hipster, your bags are awesome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for viewing!



I love everything - the Jessie outfit is adorable!  And you did a great job on the other items, as well.

Your hipster turned out awesome!  I have never used that pattern before - I know that it's very similar to mine, but I think the size is a bit different?  I know that many are very happy with the results from that pattern though, and yours looks wonderful.  

Oh - and I am also a HUGE Oliver & S fan - IMO just the best patterns out there.  I just wish they had more boy options...  Specifically more baby boy options, since I have a new nephew coming and I am dying to wrap him in some O&S love!  

Did you realize that we live so close to eachother?  I am about 30 minutes from St. Paul.    We should do a Dismeet sometime.  



pyrxtc said:


> I agree that the water bottle holders are so cute ! I also love the infant pants.
> 
> Such cute clothes and great bought dresses. Totally Disney inspired.
> 
> I'm supposed to be making my DD some collars but I have been cleaning up he house to sell instead. I am being commissioned to buy some fabric today and start on a new dress in a size 5 for my neighbors grand-daughter for her birthday. She says she loves Tinkerbell and her grandfather says she is all about the princesses so I can have fun with it. I am thinking I will use this pattern...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but torn between that one and this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both using this fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any opinions ? I wish they had a pattern sale going on right now ! And I really should be cleaning out my house more. maybe I'll cut on Friday so I can cut out my fabric for the RTW contest too.



Personally - I love, love love that first dress - it's adorable!

D~


----------



## PurpleEars

dianemom2 said:


> Here are a few things I've made this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are purchased dresses and I added the appliques:



Great job on everything. I like the outfits - they remind me that maybe one of these days warmer weather will come!



kcandbella said:


> Thanks for all the responses.  I did clean the bobbin area out, but it still is happening.  It only happens when I embroider, not when I sew.  I may try some of the canned air.  Also, I joined the facebook group for brother embroidery machines so I'm going to post over there, too!
> 
> Thanks again!



I hope you can get it sorted out. It must be frustrating to have it not working.



pyrxtc said:


> I'm supposed to be making my DD some collars but I have been cleaning up he house to sell instead. I am being commissioned to buy some fabric today and start on a new dress in a size 5 for my neighbors grand-daughter for her birthday. She says she loves Tinkerbell and her grandfather says she is all about the princesses so I can have fun with it. I am thinking I will use this pattern...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but torn between that one and this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both using this fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any opinions ? I wish they had a pattern sale going on right now ! And I really should be cleaning out my house more. maybe I'll cut on Friday so I can cut out my fabric for the RTW contest too.



I like the second dress better, but I am sure both of them will work!



ColonelHathi said:


> Hi
> 
> I haven't posted anything in a long while, but I lurk here pretty much daily.   I love so many things that it is hard to keep up!
> 
> OK, so here are a few creations from (gasp) last Fall I thought I share.  I've been working on other things since, but haven't taken the pictures which would then have to be loaded to my work PC (home is SO slow) and then posted.  It a process... so I lurk and enjoy most of the time.
> 
> Oliver + S Ruffle Halter (free pattern) - Jessie Cowgirl
> _I also love the popover dress pattern_
> Shorts - Once Upon A Child/Target Mossimo
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modeled by DD (she was a size 5 when this was taken, made it in size 6 for October trip):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also bought a super cute coordinating Jessie Cowgirl hair clip from MaddieBsBoutique on Etsy.
> 
> Stitch shirt for DS - hand-appliqued (this picture is pre-sewn, but it turned out well and DS loves it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> key fobs/pocket purses - longwaitforisabella.com (lanyard and key fob pattern). The Lanyards and Goofy have not yet been finished, and there's also another Tigger pocket purse in the works for DS.  I am making 2 for DD and DS each, Red Minnie-inspired for me, Goofy for DH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought a two-zip hipster pattern on Etsy from Erin Erickson . I have material cut out for a vintage-inspired Mickey/Minnie hipster for our trip using the same pattern.  I love how this turned out!  Thank you to *D~ * for the inspiration to try out a hipster, your bags are awesome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for viewing!



Great job on everything you have made. The Jessie top looks fab! The pocket purses look like a great idea too. I can't wait to see your Mickey/Minnie hipster!


----------



## dianemom2

ColonelHathi said:


> I KNOW! The ruffles made me made a little mad when I finished, but I bought the fabric at a Hobby Lobby in Iowa when visiting my ILs over 2 different trips, and didn't want to start over again.   The top ruffle is too short IMO. But eh, DD doesn't even notice! I wish I had a serger.  I often send projects off to my DM in MI just to get that finished edge. My cow print kind of hides it/makes it less unsightly, that and I just pretend it adds rustic charm too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to torture myself.  I used to hand applique onesies for DD too, and now I have started a Goofy TShirt hand applique for DH now. I sit with it for days and days, something to unwind with after work.



I saw on Sewingpatternreview.com where somebody covered the unfinished edge of the ruffle with ribbon.  That looked very nice.  If I didn't have a serger, I think I would have done that.  I am very impressed with all the hand applique work that I see.  I don't have the skill for that!



PurpleEars said:


> Great job on everything. I like the outfits - they remind me that maybe one of these days warmer weather will come!


I felt like that last week.  But yesterday and today was quite warm here.  A bit over 70 degrees today.  But tomorrow will be back down to 30.  Anyhow, I am trying to get in a lot of sewing now because I know that our spring is going to get very busy with all the bat mitzvah stuff.  It is like having  a large wedding.  All the details are a bit overwhelming.


----------



## ColonelHathi

DMGeurts said:
			
		

> Did you realize that we live so close to eachother?  I am about 30 minutes from St. Paul.    We should do a Dismeet sometime.
> 
> D~



I must confess since I am a serial lurker, I did notice you live nearby from an old comment about the MOA... I work in the office bldg near MOA off Killebrew, live a few minutes E of StP technically, but thought StP would be vague enough, ha ha. I'm still adjusting to putting myself "out there" when online, and I just forget to take pics a post them - but love to come on disboutiquers for inspiration. 

We should plan a Dismeet sometime... once the weather warms up a bit - SHEESH!


----------



## pyrxtc

Thank you everyone for the comments. I went with the pink image one with the full skirt. I went to buy the Tink fabric and the quality of the batch they had was really dismal. It was very see through and I just couldn't go through with buying it. I ended up buying blue Cinderella fabric, she liked my blue one best anyways, and am going to use plain light blue for the skirt with 3 or 3 over-layers of tulle to match Cindy's dress and a bit of pink tulle peeking out from under. 






Someday I'll buy a pattern I have to print out. I don't have a working printer to print it out on plus I already owned the pattern I am using.

I really like the ruffled top and the pocket purses. Very handy to have one of those.


----------



## DMGeurts

ColonelHathi said:


> I must confess since I am a serial lurker, I did notice you live nearby from an old comment about the MOA... I work in the office bldg near MOA off Killebrew, live a few minutes E of StP technically, but thought StP would be vague enough, ha ha. I'm still adjusting to putting myself "out there" when online, and I just forget to take pics a post them - but love to come on disboutiquers for inspiration.
> 
> We should plan a Dismeet sometime... once the weather warms up a bit - SHEESH!



Totally understand.  

Well, I will be at the MOA tomorrow morning to deliver my latest bag...  

And I agree - it needs to warm up soon...  Just ONE more month for the worst of it - I think I can, I think I can...  

D~


----------



## ColonelHathi

pyrxtc said:


> Thank you everyone for the comments. I went with the pink image one with the full skirt. I went to buy the Tink fabric and the quality of the batch they had was really dismal. It was very see through and I just couldn't go through with buying it. I ended up buying blue Cinderella fabric, she liked my blue one best anyways, and am going to use plain light blue for the skirt with 3 or 3 over-layers of tulle to match Cindy's dress and a bit of pink tulle peeking out from under.



Cute!  Can't wait to see what you come up with.  You motivated me to go home last night and take more pictures - in doing that I discovered I had made a top out of a _different_ Tink fabric - I think now that I bought it at Hancock and the one you posted earlier I know I have seen, and you are right, it's more flimsy/see-through.  

Here's the Tink tunic-length top I made DD (sorry for the blurring iPhone picture) - yes, I made her model it for me too. I think I made it a smidge longer if I remember correctly too.  She has another top of the same pattern and I wanted this one a bit longer - hits at her hips. I have been making korker hair bows lately too, she's no impressed with them and yanks them out immediately! 









This is a PDF top pattern - super easy with adjustable sizes. I used it to make a similar top made as my first sewing project - that has since turned into a skirt since I flipped the length/width. 
Etsy shop: toosweetspatterns - sugar ruffle tank

Here's another painful outfit.  DM did the Minnie head embroidery on the shirt (Minnie head from Frou Frou by Heather Sue).  Skirt: no pattern, just winged it with an idea in my head and some coaching from DM on how to attache the ruffles. I re-purposed a jeans skirt I bought 2nd hand. The jean was stretchy and it "resized" a little after I had the ruffles ready to attach, and now puckers in the back since the ruffles ended up shorter, but exactly what I measured? GAH!  I am NOT redoing it, I had like 5 failed attempts at attaching the ruffles, so it's good enough.   This will be DD's AK outfit, maybe something to wear this summer too. I got the shoes for a steal on Zulilly - cute, but I don't think they look comfortable.









And lastly, my not-so-great attempt at water bottle carriers.  I had some extra InsulBrite laying around from another project, so I thought I'd give it ago after finding the tutorial that was posted here about a month ago.  The bottles are DH's 24 oz Mt Dew, so larger than what I would probably carry around.

DS's bottle carrier is made Star Wars fabric from Joann. He LOVES this fabric, more importantly note the *AT-AT detail*. DS is obsessed with anything Star Wars lately, particularly AT-ATs, so he was really geeked about this and offered consultation in the design and what to have shown (Death Star on the inside, AT-AT on the outside, Wing Fighter on the bottom). He has since sat there and just studied the bottle carrier.  

I made myself a Minnie-inspired bottle carrier with some left-over fabric from my stash.  The inside is black with white polka dots.  I hand-quilted that thing, what a pain, just don't know how to machine quilt a pattern and my attempt failed.  It's a cute swirly rose stitch pattern though. Now having these finished, I wished I would have seen *PrincessMom4's* design first! 






IF I make a bottle carrier for DH, I guess I'll need to make it taller too for those 24 oz Mt Dew bottles. 

Thanks for bearing with me and all my project posts.  It freezing outside in MN, work is slow lately, and I'm busy dreaming about FL and my sewing projects to come.


----------



## sewmess

Nothing like winging it with stuff (pattern) on hand.  I'm not a huge Tinkle fan, so I like the Cindy fabric better anyway!

I first thought the quilting was hidden mickeys.  Kudos for hand quilting.  I thought I was the only one still doing that.


----------



## pyrxtc

ColonelHathi said:


> Cute!  Can't wait to see what you come up with.  You motivated me to go home last night and take more pictures - in doing that I discovered I had made a top out of a _different_ Tink fabric - I think now that I bought it at Hancock and the one you posted earlier I know I have seen, and you are right, it's more flimsy/see-through.
> 
> Here's the Tink tunic-length top I made DD (sorry for the blurring iPhone picture) - yes, I made her model it for me too. I think I made it a smidge longer if I remember correctly too.  She has another top of the same pattern and I wanted this one a bit longer - hits at her hips. I have been making korker hair bows lately too, she's no impressed with them and yanks them out immediately!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a PDF top pattern - super easy with adjustable sizes. I used it to make a similar top made as my first sewing project - that has since turned into a skirt since I flipped the length/width.
> Etsy shop: toosweetspatterns - sugar ruffle tank
> 
> Here's another painful outfit.  DM did the Minnie head embroidery on the shirt (Minnie head from Frou Frou by Heather Sue).  Skirt: no pattern, just winged it with an idea in my head and some coaching from DM on how to attache the ruffles. I re-purposed a jeans skirt I bought 2nd hand. The jean was stretchy and it "resized" a little after I had the ruffles ready to attach, and now puckers in the back since the ruffles ended up shorter, but exactly what I measured? GAH!  I am NOT redoing it, I had like 5 failed attempts at attaching the ruffles, so it's good enough.   This will be DD's AK outfit, maybe something to wear this summer too. I got the shoes for a steal on Zulilly - cute, but I don't think they look comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, my not-so-great attempt at water bottle carriers.  I had some extra InsulBrite laying around from another project, so I thought I'd give it ago after finding the tutorial that was posted here about a month ago.  The bottles are DH's 24 oz Mt Dew, so larger than what I would probably carry around.
> 
> DS's bottle carrier is made Star Wars fabric from Joann. He LOVES this fabric, more importantly note the *AT-AT detail*. DS is obsessed with anything Star Wars lately, particularly AT-ATs, so he was really geeked about this and offered consultation in the design and what to have shown (Death Star on the inside, AT-AT on the outside, Wing Fighter on the bottom). He has since sat there and just studied the bottle carrier.
> 
> I made myself a Minnie-inspired bottle carrier with some left-over fabric from my stash.  The inside is black with white polka dots.  I hand-quilted that thing, what a pain, just don't know how to machine quilt a pattern and my attempt failed.  It's a cute swirly rose stitch pattern though. Now having these finished, I wished I would have seen *PrincessMom4's* design first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF I make a bottle carrier for DH, I guess I'll need to make it taller too for those 24 oz Mt Dew bottles.
> 
> Thanks for bearing with me and all my project posts.  It freezing outside in MN, work is slow lately, and I'm busy dreaming about FL and my sewing projects to come.



I like the ruffle dress, that Tink fabric is very cute. The quality of all the new Disney fabric has really gone downhill in the 9 months I have been sewing. I am disappointed. I like the ruffle on the skirt too. Cute but sorry about it stretching. I never measure my ruffles. I guesstimate and then just gather to fit. I cut strips of fabric and sew them together, never paying attention to the length. The water bottle holders look great. My DS would love the star wars one too. I don't remember that fabric, I'll have to look for it.

After much self torture on what dress to do, I don't like how the pattern I post pieces off the top into so many sections so I am going to change it and put the pieces together so I am not cutting Cindy up so much and it is prettier. I hope it works ! I will put the pattern together and then cut out the fabric. I really like the long waist look this dress has and couldn't find that same look in any of my other patterns so I think I will stay with this. I am going to cut out two patterns and see which I like better when placing them on Cindy. I think I might have enough fabric to make a doll dress too. I wonder if her grandpa knows what size doll is her favorite one ?


----------



## PurpleEars

dianemom2 said:


> I felt like that last week.  But yesterday and today was quite warm here.  A bit over 70 degrees today.  But tomorrow will be back down to 30.  Anyhow, I am trying to get in a lot of sewing now because I know that our spring is going to get very busy with all the bat mitzvah stuff.  It is like having  a large wedding.  All the details are a bit overwhelming.



We had a couple of cold days but thankfully it has warmed up quite a bit today. I think it was above freezing by the time I left work this afternoon.



pyrxtc said:


> Thank you everyone for the comments. I went with the pink image one with the full skirt. I went to buy the Tink fabric and the quality of the batch they had was really dismal. It was very see through and I just couldn't go through with buying it. I ended up buying blue Cinderella fabric, she liked my blue one best anyways, and am going to use plain light blue for the skirt with 3 or 3 over-layers of tulle to match Cindy's dress and a bit of pink tulle peeking out from under.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someday I'll buy a pattern I have to print out. I don't have a working printer to print it out on plus I already owned the pattern I am using.



It's too bad that the fabric quality has gone down hill. I think the new material choice looks great. I can't wait to see the finished product!



DMGeurts said:


> Well, I will be at the MOA tomorrow morning to deliver my latest bag...
> 
> And I agree - it needs to warm up soon...  Just ONE more month for the worst of it - I think I can, I think I can...
> 
> D~



Your post just reminded me of our meet back in the fall. It was so much fun to see you in real life! Hopefully one of these days I can do more Dismeets.



ColonelHathi said:


> Cute!  Can't wait to see what you come up with.  You motivated me to go home last night and take more pictures - in doing that I discovered I had made a top out of a _different_ Tink fabric - I think now that I bought it at Hancock and the one you posted earlier I know I have seen, and you are right, it's more flimsy/see-through.
> 
> Here's the Tink tunic-length top I made DD (sorry for the blurring iPhone picture) - yes, I made her model it for me too. I think I made it a smidge longer if I remember correctly too.  She has another top of the same pattern and I wanted this one a bit longer - hits at her hips. I have been making korker hair bows lately too, she's no impressed with them and yanks them out immediately!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a PDF top pattern - super easy with adjustable sizes. I used it to make a similar top made as my first sewing project - that has since turned into a skirt since I flipped the length/width.
> Etsy shop: toosweetspatterns - sugar ruffle tank
> 
> Here's another painful outfit.  DM did the Minnie head embroidery on the shirt (Minnie head from Frou Frou by Heather Sue).  Skirt: no pattern, just winged it with an idea in my head and some coaching from DM on how to attache the ruffles. I re-purposed a jeans skirt I bought 2nd hand. The jean was stretchy and it "resized" a little after I had the ruffles ready to attach, and now puckers in the back since the ruffles ended up shorter, but exactly what I measured? GAH!  I am NOT redoing it, I had like 5 failed attempts at attaching the ruffles, so it's good enough.   This will be DD's AK outfit, maybe something to wear this summer too. I got the shoes for a steal on Zulilly - cute, but I don't think they look comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, my not-so-great attempt at water bottle carriers.  I had some extra InsulBrite laying around from another project, so I thought I'd give it ago after finding the tutorial that was posted here about a month ago.  The bottles are DH's 24 oz Mt Dew, so larger than what I would probably carry around.
> 
> DS's bottle carrier is made Star Wars fabric from Joann. He LOVES this fabric, more importantly note the *AT-AT detail*. DS is obsessed with anything Star Wars lately, particularly AT-ATs, so he was really geeked about this and offered consultation in the design and what to have shown (Death Star on the inside, AT-AT on the outside, Wing Fighter on the bottom). He has since sat there and just studied the bottle carrier.
> 
> I made myself a Minnie-inspired bottle carrier with some left-over fabric from my stash.  The inside is black with white polka dots.  I hand-quilted that thing, what a pain, just don't know how to machine quilt a pattern and my attempt failed.  It's a cute swirly rose stitch pattern though. Now having these finished, I wished I would have seen *PrincessMom4's* design first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF I make a bottle carrier for DH, I guess I'll need to make it taller too for those 24 oz Mt Dew bottles.
> 
> Thanks for bearing with me and all my project posts.  It freezing outside in MN, work is slow lately, and I'm busy dreaming about FL and my sewing projects to come.



Great job on the outfits, even though the skirt caused so much trouble! The bottle carriers look great. I am glad that your DS likes his bottle carrier. You did a nice job on the hand quilting.



sewmess said:


> I first thought the quilting was hidden mickeys.  Kudos for hand quilting.  I thought I was the only one still doing that.



I wish I could quilt by hand. Unfortunately my carpal tunnel problems prevents me from doing much stitching by hand - I had to give up cross stitching about 10 years ago. Actually now that I don't have to write much anymore, maybe I can give it a try again.


----------



## Disneymom1218

squirrel said:


> Where did you purchase it from?  Did you buy any extras (thread, hoops, etc)?  How long til you get it?
> 
> It's so exciting getting something new.
> 
> I really should be spending any extra money on improvements on the house.  Still need to finish the upstairs bathroom.  Good news, I no longer have a toilet in my living room.  I gave it to my mom and dad since I didn't really care for the height of the toilet (same one was installed in the daycare).  Couldn't return it since the cat destroyed the box it was in.



Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner, I got it on Overstock.com. It just arrived tonight. It is still in the box. I will un-box it tomorrow and read the manual. I got a 12 pack of thread and some sulky stabilizer. The thread arrived last night and I am still waiting on the stabilizer.


----------



## disneychic2

ColonelHathi said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Oliver + S Ruffle Halter (free pattern) - Jessie Cowgirl
> _I also love the popover dress pattern_
> Shorts - Once Upon A Child/Target Mossimo
> 
> Modeled by DD (she was a size 5 when this was taken, made it in size 6 for October trip):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also bought a super cute coordinating Jessie Cowgirl hair clip from MaddieBsBoutique on Etsy.
> 
> Stitch shirt for DS - hand-appliqued (this picture is pre-sewn, but it turned out well and DS loves it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> key fobs/pocket purses - longwaitforisabella.com (lanyard and key fob pattern). The Lanyards and Goofy have not yet been finished, and there's also another Tigger pocket purse in the works for DS.  I am making 2 for DD and DS each, Red Minnie-inspired for me, Goofy for DH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought a two-zip hipster pattern on Etsy from Erin Erickson . I have material cut out for a vintage-inspired Mickey/Minnie hipster for our trip using the same pattern.  I love how this turned out!  Thank you to *D~ * for the inspiration to try out a hipster, your bags are awesome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for viewing!



Great job on the Jessie top as well as the Stitch shirt! Your dd is adorable! 

Your hipster turned out super. You have lots of talent. Thanks for sharing. (and I love the vintage Mickey fabrics I've seen...I think it would make an awesome bag.)

Oh, and just to give credit where it's due, I was not the one who made the Mickey shirts/chevron patterned things, I just quoted them. The real talent behind those was GOTEAMWOOD. She's very good!



ColonelHathi said:


> Here's the Tink tunic-length top I made DD (sorry for the blurring iPhone picture) - yes, I made her model it for me too. I think I made it a smidge longer if I remember correctly too.  She has another top of the same pattern and I wanted this one a bit longer - hits at her hips. I have been making korker hair bows lately too, she's no impressed with them and yanks them out immediately!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a PDF top pattern - super easy with adjustable sizes. I used it to make a similar top made as my first sewing project - that has since turned into a skirt since I flipped the length/width.
> Etsy shop: toosweetspatterns - sugar ruffle tank
> 
> Here's another painful outfit.  DM did the Minnie head embroidery on the shirt (Minnie head from Frou Frou by Heather Sue).  Skirt: no pattern, just winged it with an idea in my head and some coaching from DM on how to attache the ruffles. I re-purposed a jeans skirt I bought 2nd hand. The jean was stretchy and it "resized" a little after I had the ruffles ready to attach, and now puckers in the back since the ruffles ended up shorter, but exactly what I measured? GAH!  I am NOT redoing it, I had like 5 failed attempts at attaching the ruffles, so it's good enough.   This will be DD's AK outfit, maybe something to wear this summer too. I got the shoes for a steal on Zulilly - cute, but I don't think they look comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, my not-so-great attempt at water bottle carriers.  I had some extra InsulBrite laying around from another project, so I thought I'd give it ago after finding the tutorial that was posted here about a month ago.  The bottles are DH's 24 oz Mt Dew, so larger than what I would probably carry around.
> 
> DS's bottle carrier is made Star Wars fabric from Joann. He LOVES this fabric, more importantly note the *AT-AT detail*. DS is obsessed with anything Star Wars lately, particularly AT-ATs, so he was really geeked about this and offered consultation in the design and what to have shown (Death Star on the inside, AT-AT on the outside, Wing Fighter on the bottom). He has since sat there and just studied the bottle carrier.
> 
> I made myself a Minnie-inspired bottle carrier with some left-over fabric from my stash.  The inside is black with white polka dots.  I hand-quilted that thing, what a pain, just don't know how to machine quilt a pattern and my attempt failed.  It's a cute swirly rose stitch pattern though. Now having these finished, I wished I would have seen *PrincessMom4's* design first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF I make a bottle carrier for DH, I guess I'll need to make it taller too for those 24 oz Mt Dew bottles.
> 
> Thanks for bearing with me and all my project posts.  It freezing outside in MN, work is slow lately, and I'm busy dreaming about FL and my sewing projects to come.



We love to see all your projects! Keep them coming. Love the Tink top and the denim/ruffled skirt outfit. It looks fine to me. And I think it was clever of you to make a skirt when you cut a top out wrong. Way to think outside the box.

There are lots of ways to do water bottle holders and I think yours are cute too. Great fabric choices! And don't ever apologize for hand quilting!!! That's a real skill. 



pyrxtc said:


> I like the ruffle dress, that Tink fabric is very cute. The quality of all the new Disney fabric has really gone downhill in the 9 months I have been sewing. I am disappointed. I like the ruffle on the skirt too. Cute but sorry about it stretching. I never measure my ruffles. I guesstimate and then just gather to fit. I cut strips of fabric and sew them together, never paying attention to the length. The water bottle holders look great. My DS would love the star wars one too. I don't remember that fabric, I'll have to look for it.
> 
> After much self torture on what dress to do, I don't like how the pattern I post pieces off the top into so many sections so I am going to change it and put the pieces together so I am not cutting Cindy up so much and it is prettier. I hope it works ! I will put the pattern together and then cut out the fabric. I really like the long waist look this dress has and couldn't find that same look in any of my other patterns so I think I will stay with this. I am going to cut out two patterns and see which I like better when placing them on Cindy. I think I might have enough fabric to make a doll dress too. I wonder if her grandpa knows what size doll is her favorite one ?



Glad you decided which dress and got the fabric. Piecing the pattern together before cutting it out is a good solution to making the top look the way you'd like. 

Isn't the party this weekend? That doesn't give you much time to get it done. I would be going crazy!! 



Disneymom1218 said:


> Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner, I got it on Overstock.com. It just arrived tonight. It is still in the box. I will un-box it tomorrow and read the manual. I got a 12 pack of thread and some sulky stabilizer. The thread arrived last night and I am still waiting on the stabilizer.



How fun! Hope you can spend the weekend playing with it!


----------



## love to stitch

I've been at an educational conference for the past 3 days and I'm trying to catch up here. Everything looks great. 
The conference was in Orlando but unfortunately there was no time to visit the parks. We did have dinner and did some shopping in Downtown Disney one evening. My co-worker had never been to Downtown and was so amazed at everything, she was like a kid in a candy store.
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## ColonelHathi

sewmess said:


> Nothing like winging it with stuff (pattern) on hand.  I'm not a huge Tinkle fan, so I like the Cindy fabric better anyway!
> 
> I first thought the quilting was hidden mickeys.  Kudos for hand quilting.  I thought I was the only one still doing that.



I just have to say I read you post last night and it made me giggle.  "Tinkle"  Tee Hee.    I personally perfer Cinderella over Tink too - DD calls her "my princess"  I can't wait to see how the dress runs out *pyrxtc*! I have a Cinderella inspired dress in the works for DD too - but not cut out yet.  I am using New Look 6137 because I thought the pattern looked easy.  Tried it out on a Belle-inspired dress, and not so easy  - the bodice is a bit complicated.  Hope you have better luck!

Quilted Mickeys would have been way cute!  I was thinking of BoG when I picked it, so I was Belle-inspired when I made it.

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## goteamwood

disneychic2 said:
			
		

> Oh, and just to give credit where it's due, I was not the one who made the Mickey shirts/chevron patterned things, I just quoted them. The real talent behind those was GOTEAMWOOD. She's very good!


Awwwww, shucks. Thanks.


----------



## 3Gsandme

I'm so happy this bumped so I could find you all!!


Is it just Disney sewing? Or anything?


----------



## squirrel

3Gsandme said:


> I'm so happy this bumped so I could find you all!!
> 
> 
> Is it just Disney sewing? Or anything?



No it's not just Disney sewing.  We like anything!


----------



## sewmess

ColonelHathi said:


> I just have to say I read you post last night and it made me giggle.  "Tinkle"  Tee Hee.    I personally perfer Cinderella over Tink too - DD calls her "my princess"  I can't wait to see how the dress runs out *pyrxtc*! I have a Cinderella inspired dress in the works for DD too - but not cut out yet.  I am using New Look 6137 because I thought the pattern looked easy.  Tried it out on a Belle-inspired dress, and not so easy  - the bodice is a bit complicated.  Hope you have better luck!
> 
> Quilted Mickeys would have been way cute!  I was thinking of BoG when I picked it, so I was Belle-inspired when I made it.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!



Autocorrect strikes again - I thought I had posted "Tink"  Guess the kindle had other ideas. 

When I get back into the craft, I get back into it!  I've got three projects in motion right now: finishing up a Christmas Present for DH; Knitted baby sweater for a co-worker & sewing weights for me.  Plus I've got about 50 ideas waiting in the wings.  

But I mustn't over do-it.


----------



## 3Gsandme

I'm sorting/purging my fabric. It seemed like a really good idea at the time. 

Does anyone have a good Internet pattern for knit beanies? My friends daughter has leukemia and I want to send her some goodies.


----------



## ivey_family

Hi Everyone,

After a crazy marathon on the computer to finish 5 photo books, I've finally had some sewing time.  I made a custom nursing cover today and finished the hem and collar on a Snow White costume.  I actually made two of the SW last fall since I started with too large a pattern for dd.  (Stupid commercial pattern!)  I had to remake a smaller one for her, but a young cousin will be wearing the larger one at WDW later this month, so thankfully it was not wasted effort and fabric!  I can't wait to hear how people react to her.  She has lovely curly black hair and the costume looks so nice on her!

Next up, 3  beach robes for my kids from this pattern.  We're going to an indoor water park next Friday.  Nothing like a little pressure on myself.    The kids picked some cute striped towels from Wally's.  I'm kind of excited about this project!



hey_jude said:


> Here's what I've been working on lately.  These are gifts for a co-worker who just had her second child (a boy).  I usually try to do something for any older children in the family as well as for the new baby.  In this family, there is also a 2.5 year old girl who loves Tangled so that was the theme I went with.
> 
> First for the big sister:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then navy pinwhale corduroy overalls for the new baby brother:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judy



What a nice gift!  Very cute!



VBAndrea said:


> Hi Carrie!  How is your etsy shop going?  I hope you have been able to sell some of your nursing covers.   With the decrease in our paychecks I am once again toying with the idea of a shop.  Just need to make sure I could put income on our personal taxes and not have to file separate business taxes.  I worry b/c in our state you must have a business license to sell on etsy.



Hi Andrea!

So glad to see you posting regularly again!  My shop is going VERY slowly, but thank you for asking!  So far only a couple family members have made purchases.  The shop itself is a bit neglected and I need to get a bunch of new items listed. I've got some embroidered items I made as gifts to list.   With Christmas and homeschooling, I just haven't had enough time to get much done.  Hopefully, I can get some work done on that next week, too!

Michigan has a really nice website that walks you through all the steps of opening a small business.  Maybe Virginia does too?  I applied for a state license because then I can buy wholesale from places like Monag.  You should be able to google the tax question, I would think.





DMGeurts said:


> We just found out that Josh's brother and his wife are having a BOY!!!  Yay!!!
> 
> D~



Congratulations!  And I love the little pants!  I've found creative sewing for boys is hard.  But if anyone can do it, you can!  Can't wait to see the rest of what you make for the little guy!



pyrxtc said:


> And all 3 together..... I don't have my live model til the end of this week.



They all turned out so nicely!  I loved the petulant model shots, too!  When does the contest conclude?



TarzansKat said:


> Hello, friends!  Popping in to live vicariously through all your creations.  I can't sew right now as I just had knee surgery, and it was my right leg.  Maybe I should learn how to work that foot pedal with my left.  You never know!
> 
> Anyway, I am on the mend.  Just made a beautiful baby quilt for a fellow DIS friend, and finished curtains for our basement, pre-surgery.  Not Disney related but still an accomplishment.
> 
> Happy to be back on the DIS and checking out all the beautiful things!  Keep up the good work!  I love seeing all the creativity.



Glad to hear you're on the mend!  I hope you'll be back up to full speed very soon!



VBAndrea said:


> I think it's been so quiet since most people have migrated from here to FB.  And yes Flora, I think you and I may be the only ones who don't FB!  I think Diane is the only one who FB's and still sticks around here regularly.  I miss seeing all the others great stuff and keeping up with them, but I can certainly understand not wanting to post in both places.  I guess FB is easier for most



I do FB, including the disbou page, but I actually prefer it here.  Honestly, I'm kind of intimidated by the group on FB.  They are always very kind, but so many of them know each other so well, I feel a bit like an outsider.  (I don't mean that to sound at all snarky or rude, so I hope it doesn't come across that way!)



binabodi said:


> Sorry I already broke the rules! I really was just trying to share the pic! Here is a shirt I made for my son for our upcoming Valentine's Day trip.
> Hope this works & I don't get another infraction!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Sorry it's huge! No idea how to resize on photobucket mobile.



Very clever!  And, welcome!



goteamwood said:


> But my favorite, which I LOVE LOVE LOVE despite it not showing their shirts at all:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen



All those pics are great!  I drool over your blog and website - it just looks so polished!  How wonderful to have a photographer friend!  That last shot is wonderful!  My kids are not allowed to touch their ears either.    They're decorations on a shelf in my bedroom.



sewmess said:


> I haven't been here in a while because the holidays and then I had a little health thing, which is being corrected by the fabulous chiropractor recommended by my mom and my sister and who is a dear friend's chiropractor as well.
> 
> Anyway with the back/neck issues I've been reducing my sewing.  I'm starting to gradually sew again, but nothing to share yet.
> 
> Love all the dresses and the Lightning Heart.



Glad to hear you're on the mend!  Hope you'll feel up to sewing soon!



Disneymom1218 said:


> I just purchased one tonight. I am so excited!!!



Congrats!  You'll love it!



cogero said:


> Thanks everyone. I am 20 weeks along Andrea. I may not have posted on this thread but in my trip report. I am just tired. We have a lot of other things impacting us too right now.
> 
> My MIL is ill, this bus strike, we need to move things around because we have to do a home remodel to fit all the kids in. It is just a lot. Also with me being a high risk pregnancy due to my age and a rather horrid previous history things are just hard. I am trying to do what I can but it is beginning to feel like the walls are closing in
> 
> We are super excited though and hope that we find out what the baby is at my next sonogram in a couple weeks.



I'm sorry you're having such a stressful time!  Prayers that things will ease up on you soon!



PrincessMom4 said:


> I hope this work as I don't post many pictures on here.



Those turned out great!



dianemom2 said:


> Here are a few things I've made this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are purchased dresses and I added the appliques:



I love everything!  My favorite is the first outfit - love those colors!  What size range are those dresses?  I'd love that pink one for dd, though I'm guessing it's too big right now.  Maybe I'll go grab one for a year or two down the road.



ColonelHathi said:


> Hi
> 
> Oliver + S Ruffle Halter (free pattern) - Jessie Cowgirl
> _I also love the popover dress pattern_
> Shorts - Once Upon A Child/Target Mossimo
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Stitch shirt for DS - hand-appliqued (this picture is pre-sewn, but it turned out well and DS loves it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> key fobs/pocket purses - longwaitforisabella.com (lanyard and key fob pattern). The Lanyards and Goofy have not yet been finished, and there's also another Tigger pocket purse in the works for DS.  I am making 2 for DD and DS each, Red Minnie-inspired for me, Goofy for DH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought a two-zip hipster pattern on Etsy from Erin Erickson . I have material cut out for a vintage-inspired Mickey/Minnie hipster for our trip using the same pattern.  I love how this turned out!  Thank you to *D~ * for the inspiration to try out a hipster, your bags are awesome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for viewing!



I love everything, but that Jesse outfit is TDF!  So clever!



pyrxtc said:


> Thank you everyone for the comments. I went with the pink image one with the full skirt. I went to buy the Tink fabric and the quality of the batch they had was really dismal. It was very see through and I just couldn't go through with buying it. I ended up buying blue Cinderella fabric, she liked my blue one best anyways, and am going to use plain light blue for the skirt with 3 or 3 over-layers of tulle to match Cindy's dress and a bit of pink tulle peeking out from under.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someday I'll buy a pattern I have to print out. I don't have a working printer to print it out on plus I already owned the pattern I am using.
> 
> I really like the ruffled top and the pocket purses. Very handy to have one of those.



That will be really pretty!

What does everyone think of the new Cindy and other Princesses?  I love the in-park changes, but I'm not so sure on the printed versions yet.



> DS's bottle carrier is made Star Wars fabric from Joann. He LOVES this fabric, more importantly note the *AT-AT detail*. DS is obsessed with anything Star Wars lately, particularly AT-ATs, so he was really geeked about this and offered consultation in the design and what to have shown (Death Star on the inside, AT-AT on the outside, Wing Fighter on the bottom). He has since sat there and just studied the bottle carrier.



Everything is nice, but I really like the patchwork jean skirt.  I'm sorry it didn't turn out as you'd hope.  I hate when that happens!  I love that you ds helped design his water bottle holder!

Off to print the robe patterns and get started!  Have a great weekend, everyone!

Regards,
C.


----------



## ColonelHathi

goteamwood said:
			
		

> Awwwww, shucks. Thanks.



Yay! goteamwood - awesomely cute tops and photos! Sorry fir the misquote.  ha, auto correct strikes again ("for" not "fir" - tee hee! Go iPhone go...)


----------



## PurpleEars

love to stitch said:


> I've been at an educational conference for the past 3 days and I'm trying to catch up here. Everything looks great.
> The conference was in Orlando but unfortunately there was no time to visit the parks. We did have dinner and did some shopping in Downtown Disney one evening. My co-worker had never been to Downtown and was so amazed at everything, she was like a kid in a candy store.
> Have a great day everyone.



I hope the conference was good. It sounds like you and your co-worker had a good time at Downtown Disney one evening. Maybe you co-worker will be planning a trip to the parks AND Downtown Disney soon! 



3Gsandme said:


> I'm so happy this bumped so I could find you all!!
> 
> 
> Is it just Disney sewing? Or anything?



Welcome! We share pictures of sewing (and other crafts) and certainly they are not all Disney related. You may want to read the first post as it provides some background about this lovely, talented, friendly group of people.



sewmess said:


> Autocorrect strikes again - I thought I had posted "Tink"  Guess the kindle had other ideas.
> 
> When I get back into the craft, I get back into it!  I've got three projects in motion right now: finishing up a Christmas Present for DH; Knitted baby sweater for a co-worker & sewing weights for me.  Plus I've got about 50 ideas waiting in the wings.
> 
> But I mustn't over do-it.



Sounds like you have your projects all lined up! I can't wait to see pictures of these projects!



3Gsandme said:


> I'm sorting/purging my fabric. It seemed like a really good idea at the time.
> 
> Does anyone have a good Internet pattern for knit beanies? My friends daughter has leukemia and I want to send her some goodies.



I don't have any suggestions for you, but I just want to say I am sorry to hear that your friend is going through a difficult time. You are a good friend by sending her something special. I hope the family is getting the support needed in this time of need.



ivey_family said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> After a crazy marathon on the computer to finish 5 photo books, I've finally had some sewing time.  I made a custom nursing cover today and finished the hem and collar on a Snow White costume.  I actually made two of the SW last fall since I started with too large a pattern for dd.  (Stupid commercial pattern!)  I had to remake a smaller one for her, but a young cousin will be wearing the larger one at WDW later this month, so thankfully it was not wasted effort and fabric!  I can't wait to hear how people react to her.  She has lovely curly black hair and the costume looks so nice on her!
> 
> Next up, 3  beach robes for my kids from this pattern.  We're going to an indoor water park next Friday.  Nothing like a little pressure on myself.    The kids picked some cute striped towels from Wally's.  I'm kind of excited about this project!
> 
> Off to print the robe patterns and get started!  Have a great weekend, everyone!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Those photobooks can take a lot of time but I am sure they are well worth the effort. I hope your cousin will get lots of attention in the Snow White dress that you made. I can't wait to see pictures of the beach robes. I am sure your kids are looking forward to going to the water park. It sounds like a great idea to escape the winter!


----------



## pyrxtc

ColonelHathi said:


> I just have to say I read you post last night and it made me giggle.  "Tinkle"  Tee Hee.    I personally perfer Cinderella over Tink too - DD calls her "my princess"  I can't wait to see how the dress runs out *pyrxtc*! I have a Cinderella inspired dress in the works for DD too - but not cut out yet.  I am using New Look 6137 because I thought the pattern looked easy.  Tried it out on a Belle-inspired dress, and not so easy  - the bodice is a bit complicated.  Hope you have better luck!
> 
> Quilted Mickeys would have been way cute!  I was thinking of BoG when I picked it, so I was Belle-inspired when I made it.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!



So far, just cutting out the pattern, I HATE it ! UGH !! It is a PIA and the writing on the pattern is wrong. Numbers look right but descriptions are wrong on 2 of them. It describes 3 skirt side front and no side backs or front of skirt. Some of the pattern was so faded out that you couldn't see the lines to follow. It has like 150 inches on the waist that you have to gather twice, once for skirt and once for the lining. I hope that it turns out worth the hassle.

I also had a bunch of leftover Cindy fabric and decided to make an apron for her too. Her grandpa says she doesn't have a doll that he knows of but spends a  lot of time on her play kitchen. So I made a full an apron for her and one that starts at the waist for Mom so they match.



3Gsandme said:


> I'm sorting/purging my fabric. It seemed like a really good idea at the time.
> 
> Does anyone have a good Internet pattern for knit beanies? My friends daughter has leukemia and I want to send her some goodies.



wish I could help but good luck !


----------



## dianemom2

pyrxtc said:


>


Love the fabric choices and your plans for the dress.  I see that you decided to change up the way the top is cut.  I think it sounds like a good idea.  The fabric is so pretty that it seems like a shame to cut it up into little pieces only to sew it back together.



DMGeurts said:


> Totally understand.
> 
> 
> 
> And I agree - it needs to warm up soon...  Just ONE more month for the worst of it - I think I can, I think I can...
> 
> D~


It was 20 degrees here tonight.  I don't know how you stand it up north where it is really cold!



ColonelHathi said:


> Thanks for bearing with me and all my project posts.  It freezing outside in MN, work is slow lately, and I'm busy dreaming about FL and my sewing projects to come.


I love that top.  It is so cute!  And the Minnie outfit turned out great too.  Sorry that it was painful to put together but it looks really good from this direction.  

I too am dreaming about Florida and some warm weather.  We had two days earlier this week that were 70 degrees (one actually broke a record) but the last two days have been cold and yucky.



pyrxtc said:


> After much self torture on what dress to do, I don't like how the pattern I post pieces off the top into so many sections so I am going to change it and put the pieces together so I am not cutting Cindy up so much and it is prettier. I hope it works ! I will put the pattern together and then cut out the fabric.
> 
> I think I might have enough fabric to make a doll dress too. I wonder if her grandpa knows what size doll is her favorite one ?


As I said further up in my post, I think this is a good plan to keep the prettiness of the fabric.  I hope that it works out ok.  You could do a mock up of the bodice with some muslin to see if it works alright before you cut into the more expensive Cinderella fabric.

My guess is that she would probably have a doll that would fit an 18 inch sized doll dress.  Most little girls seem to have a doll that size these days.



3Gsandme said:


> I'm so happy this bumped so I could find you all!!
> 
> 
> Is it just Disney sewing? Or anything?


Glad that you found us.  We all love Disney and we all love sewing.  However, this group is not limited to just Disney sewing.  You will find a lot of our outfits are Disney themed though.



ivey_family said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> After a crazy marathon on the computer to finish 5 photo books, I've finally had some sewing time.  I made a custom nursing cover today and finished the hem and collar on a Snow White costume.  I actually made two of the SW last fall since I started with too large a pattern for dd.  (Stupid commercial pattern!)  I had to remake a smaller one for her, but a young cousin will be wearing the larger one at WDW later this month, so thankfully it was not wasted effort and fabric!  I can't wait to hear how people react to her.  She has lovely curly black hair and the costume looks so nice on her!
> 
> Next up, 3  beach robes for my kids from this pattern.  We're going to an indoor water park next Friday.  Nothing like a little pressure on myself.    The kids picked some cute striped towels from Wally's.  I'm kind of excited about this project!
> 
> 
> 
> What size range are those dresses?  I'd love that pink one for dd, though I'm guessing it's too big right now.  Maybe I'll go grab one for a year or two down the road.
> .


It sounds like you have been a busy lady.  Homeschooling, sewing and taking care of your family must keep  you very busy!  Sorry that you have to make two Snow White outfits but at least your cousin will get to use the larger one.  Maybe they can save it for you when she outgrows it and then your dd can use it.

The pool robe pattern is very cute.  I did pool robes for a Big Give a couple of months ago.  I used a free pattern that I got off the internet and I was happy with how they turned out.  Planetapplique has a free set of "Little Lifeguard" appliques.  Here is a link to them:http://www.planetapplique.com/all-appliques/lil-lifeguard-applique-set/prod_1174.html
They look really cute on the pool robes.  For some reason she doesn't have them listed on her freebies page.

The pink polka dot dress came from the girls department, not the toddlers.  I am sure the smallest would be too big for your little girl right now but it might be worth picking one up for her to grow into.  They were only $5.97.  I ordered mine on-line to avoid going into Walmart.  Going into that store always ends up costing me a fortune!  I avoid going to Costco for the same reason.


----------



## dianemom2

pyrxtc said:


> So far, just cutting out the pattern, I HATE it ! UGH !! It is a PIA and the writing on the pattern is wrong. Numbers look right but descriptions are wrong on 2 of them. It describes 3 skirt side front and no side backs or front of skirt. Some of the pattern was so faded out that you couldn't see the lines to follow. It has like 150 inches on the waist that you have to gather twice, once for skirt and once for the lining. I hope that it turns out worth the hassle.
> 
> I also had a bunch of leftover Cindy fabric and decided to make an apron for her too. Her grandpa says she doesn't have a doll that he knows of but spends a  lot of time on her play kitchen. So I made a full an apron for her and one that starts at the waist for Mom so they match.


Sorry that the pattern is a PITA.  Can you baste the lining and skirt together at the top before gathering so that you only have to gather it once?  Also, can you taper the pieces a bit at the top so that once you gather both layers they don't add in a huge amount of bulkiness at the waist of the dress?

An apron should be super cute!  If she loves her play kitchen, I'm sure she will love the apron and with little ones, they just adore anything that matches with mom.


----------



## ivey_family

dianemom2 said:


> It sounds like you have been a busy lady.  Homeschooling, sewing and taking care of your family must keep  you very busy!  Sorry that you have to make two Snow White outfits but at least your cousin will get to use the larger one.  Maybe they can save it for you when she outgrows it and then your dd can use it.
> 
> The pool robe pattern is very cute.  I did pool robes for a Big Give a couple of months ago.  I used a free pattern that I got off the internet and I was happy with how they turned out.  Planetapplique has a free set of "Little Lifeguard" appliques.  Here is a link to them:http://www.planetapplique.com/all-appliques/lil-lifeguard-applique-set/prod_1174.html
> They look really cute on the pool robes.  For some reason she doesn't have them listed on her freebies page.
> 
> The pink polka dot dress came from the girls department, not the toddlers.  I am sure the smallest would be too big for your little girl right now but it might be worth picking one up for her to grow into.  They were only $5.97.  I ordered mine on-line to avoid going into Walmart.  Going into that store always ends up costing me a fortune!  I avoid going to Costco for the same reason.



I d/l that robe pattern when you made those robes and I considered using it, but I really like the long sleeves and hood on the MADE pattern.  Thanks for the applique link!  I'll check it out

I figured that dress was Girls sizes since your niece is in school.  I will probably try to grab one, though, next time I'm over there.  It is a dangerous store for spending money!  I had actually picked some striped fabric to line the hoods of all the robes in their fabric dept, but after 10 minutes and two calls over the PA, no one came to cut it.  I took that as a sign and will hit Joann's for something tomorrow.

Question - Regarding Walmart fabric, do they take competitor coupons?  Their fabric prices are just too high, imo.

Regards,
C.


----------



## disneychic2

love to stitch said:


> I've been at an educational conference for the past 3 days and I'm trying to catch up here. Everything looks great.
> The conference was in Orlando but unfortunately there was no time to visit the parks. We did have dinner and did some shopping in Downtown Disney one evening. My co-worker had never been to Downtown and was so amazed at everything, she was like a kid in a candy store.
> Have a great day everyone.



Ohhh, to be so close to the parks and NOT be able to enter one... But nice you got to visit DTD!



3Gsandme said:


> I'm so happy this bumped so I could find you all!!
> 
> 
> Is it just Disney sewing? Or anything?



Welcome to the thread! I see others have let you know it is not exclusive Disney. You'll find a lot of inspiration and encouragement as well as great suggestions when you're "stuck" or have a problem. Hope to see something you've made in the near future.



3Gsandme said:


> I'm sorting/purging my fabric. It seemed like a really good idea at the time.
> 
> Does anyone have a good Internet pattern for knit beanies? My friends daughter has leukemia and I want to send her some goodies.



I do not have a pattern, but hopefully someone will chime in soon to point you in the right direction. It's a very nice thought to give something so practical for your friend's daughter.


----------



## DMGeurts

PurpleEars said:


> Your post just reminded me of our meet back in the fall. It was so much fun to see you in real life! Hopefully one of these days I can do more Dismeets.



That was so much fun!  I can't believe it's been that long ago already!



3Gsandme said:


> I'm so happy this bumped so I could find you all!!
> 
> 
> Is it just Disney sewing? Or anything?



Welcome!  We love to see everything!



sewmess said:


> When I get back into the craft, I get back into it!  I've got three projects in motion right now: finishing up a Christmas Present for DH; Knitted baby sweater for a co-worker & sewing weights for me.  Plus I've got about 50 ideas waiting in the wings.
> 
> But I mustn't over do-it.



I can't wait to see everything Ruth!!!



dianemom2 said:


> It was 20 degrees here tonight.  I don't know how you stand it up north where it is really cold!



Yesterday was really bad - we were in a Windchill warning all day...  And with Alli's missing coat - I was not a happy camper!  Then to top it off - Josh wanted to do some family bonding at a college hockey game...  LOL  Brrr...  It was worth it though...  Kind of cool story ahead...  Josh's cousin from Alaska plays hockey for one of our local colleges - so we get to go see him play quite often, and his parents feel better when he has family to cheer for him in the stands.  So, it's kind of cool.  However - when it's so cold like that - you just go out there and it's so cold that you can't even be cold.  LOL

Had to come and share the chenille baby quilt I made for my new nephew - it turned out really cool and I am very proud of it!  It is the first quilt I have ever made...  Sorry for those of you who have already seen it on my PTR...  There are more pictures posted there, I just didn't want to bombard you all here.





















D~


----------



## PurpleEars

pyrxtc said:


> So far, just cutting out the pattern, I HATE it ! UGH !! It is a PIA and the writing on the pattern is wrong. Numbers look right but descriptions are wrong on 2 of them. It describes 3 skirt side front and no side backs or front of skirt. Some of the pattern was so faded out that you couldn't see the lines to follow. It has like 150 inches on the waist that you have to gather twice, once for skirt and once for the lining. I hope that it turns out worth the hassle.
> 
> I also had a bunch of leftover Cindy fabric and decided to make an apron for her too. Her grandpa says she doesn't have a doll that he knows of but spends a  lot of time on her play kitchen. So I made a full an apron for her and one that starts at the waist for Mom so they match.



I am sorry to hear that the pattern is giving you troubles. I am sure the end result will look very pretty and the efforts are well worth it. I think it is a great idea to make matching aprons for mom and daugther. I am sure they will enjoy their time together in the kitchen with those special aprons (play or real).



dianemom2 said:


> It was 20 degrees here tonight.  I don't know how you stand it up north where it is really cold!
> 
> I too am dreaming about Florida and some warm weather.  We had two days earlier this week that were 70 degrees (one actually broke a record) but the last two days have been cold and yucky.
> 
> The pink polka dot dress came from the girls department, not the toddlers.  I am sure the smallest would be too big for your little girl right now but it might be worth picking one up for her to grow into.  They were only $5.97.  I ordered mine on-line to avoid going into Walmart.  Going into that store always ends up costing me a fortune!  I avoid going to Costco for the same reason.



Wow, I cannot imagine 70 degrees in January! I was so happy earlier in the week when it warmed up to around 30 degrees here. 

I think the Walmart and Costco that you guys have must be more interesting than the ones here. We only go into those stores for very specific things and leave. Costco is always like a zoo here so we try to avoid it as much as possible. Unfortunately they have the best prices on a few staples so we put up with it!



ivey_family said:


> I figured that dress was Girls sizes since your niece is in school.  I will probably try to grab one, though, next time I'm over there.  It is a dangerous store for spending money!  I had actually picked some striped fabric to line the hoods of all the robes in their fabric dept, but after 10 minutes and two calls over the PA, no one came to cut it.  I took that as a sign and will hit Joann's for something tomorrow.
> 
> Question - Regarding Walmart fabric, do they take competitor coupons?  Their fabric prices are just too high, imo.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



I hope you can get what you need at Joann's. We don't have a fabric department in the Walmarts near us (they never put them back in after they took them out a couple of years ago). I just see it as a sign that I should use up my stash!  I have never heard of Walmart taking competitors' coupons, though I guess it never hurts to ask!



DMGeurts said:


> Yesterday was really bad - we were in a Windchill warning all day...  And with Alli's missing coat - I was not a happy camper!  Then to top it off - Josh wanted to do some family bonding at a college hockey game...  LOL  Brrr...  It was worth it though...  Kind of cool story ahead...  Josh's cousin from Alaska plays hockey for one of our local colleges - so we get to go see him play quite often, and his parents feel better when he has family to cheer for him in the stands.  So, it's kind of cool.  However - when it's so cold like that - you just go out there and it's so cold that you can't even be cold.  LOL
> 
> Had to come and share the chenille baby quilt I made for my new nephew - it turned out really cool and I am very proud of it!  It is the first quilt I have ever made...  Sorry for those of you who have already seen it on my PTR...  There are more pictures posted there, I just didn't want to bombard you all here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



The quilt turned out great! It looks nice and warm! Thank you for sharing the pictures.

I totally get what you mean by it's so cold that you can't even be cold. My family lived in Winnipeg when I was in high school (which is about 7 hours drive northwest of Minneapolis), so I got used to going outside on miserably cold days. One of the few good things I would say about Winnipeg is that the original Winnie the Pooh was from there.  I am so thankful that we live in Calgary now. The chinooks really help to break up winter.


----------



## hey_jude

3Gsandme said:


> Does anyone have a good Internet pattern for knit beanies? My friends daughter has leukemia and I want to send her some goodies.



www.ravelry.com has a number of free patterns for just about every type of knit beanie you could think of.

Judy


----------



## pyrxtc

anyone vote on pattern review ? I didn't realize you had to be a member for 3 months to vote. I thought they changed that but maybe they just changed who can enter timeline ?


----------



## ColonelHathi

DMGeurts said:
			
		

> Had to come and share the chenille baby quilt I made for my new nephew - it turned out really cool and I am very proud of it!  It is the first quilt I have ever made...  Sorry for those of you who have already seen it on my PTR...  There are more pictures posted there, I just didn't want to bombard you all here.
> 
> D~



The quilt turned out so cute! I forgot to mention when I saw that you were making the quilt that my MIL (aka the quilter) made a similar one for DS when he was a baby. I LOVED that quilt and he had a blast rolling on that with the textures, yet it was still so soft. The car fabric is really cute too. 

Also if you are interested in other ideas, YCMT has a super cute/adaptable pocket bid pattern by Precious Patterns - bugs, bees, etc. I made the pattern into a frog bib for my new nephew using 3 fat quarters, green ribbon, and a pair of cool green/back "frog eye" buttons that they had at Joann's. It could totally be made into a monkey or other animal too.


----------



## PurpleEars

pyrxtc said:


> anyone vote on pattern review ? I didn't realize you had to be a member for 3 months to vote. I thought they changed that but maybe they just changed who can enter timeline ?



Sorry I don't know the answer to that, but I hope you will do well in the contest!



ColonelHathi said:


> Also if you are interested in other ideas, YCMT has a super cute/adaptable pocket bid pattern by Precious Patterns - bugs, bees, etc. I made the pattern into a frog bib for my new nephew using 3 fat quarters, green ribbon, and a pair of cool green/back "frog eye" buttons that they had at Joann's. It could totally be made into a monkey or other animal too.



Thanks for sharing the information about the bibs. I just found out last night that my brother-in-law and his wife are expecting their first child. I will be making a few things for them over the next few months, so I am sure I will be looking for ideas!


----------



## DMGeurts

ColonelHathi said:


> The quilt turned out so cute! I forgot to mention when I saw that you were making the quilt that my MIL (aka the quilter) made a similar one for DS when he was a baby. I LOVED that quilt and he had a blast rolling on that with the textures, yet it was still so soft. The car fabric is really cute too.
> 
> Also if you are interested in other ideas, YCMT has a super cute/adaptable pocket bid pattern by Precious Patterns - bugs, bees, etc. I made the pattern into a frog bib for my new nephew using 3 fat quarters, green ribbon, and a pair of cool green/back "frog eye" buttons that they had at Joann's. It could totally be made into a monkey or other animal too.



That is good to hear...  I am so nervous about making things for a baby...

Love the bib idea though - I will go look for that pattern.  

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

ColonelHathi said:


> Hi
> 
> I haven't posted anything in a long while, but I lurk here pretty much daily.   I love so many things that it is hard to keep up!
> 
> I won't repaste pictures/quote but I wanted to say I love so many things lately!!!
> 
> *PrincessMom4* - love the waterbottle holders with the drawstrings!  I just made 2 holders (Minnie-inspired for me, Star Wars for and DS) and they are so funny  (I such a sewing novice), but they'll do the trick.  I used a strap instead, but now seeing your drawstring appraoach...  I'll try to post pictures soon.
> 
> *DianeMom2* - Love the halter tops!  Is that the Oliver + S pattern?  The dresses are super cute to. Did you make the dresses too?
> 
> *DisneyChic2 *- love the Mickey Hat shirts and the cute Chevron background in your pictures!
> 
> And, a long time in coming... *Scrap_heaven* - DD would die if she saw the Tiana dress, very cute!
> 
> OK, so here are a few creations from (gasp) last Fall I thought I share.  I've been working on other things since, but haven't taken the pictures which would then have to be loaded to my work PC (home is SO slow) and then posted.  It a process... so I lurk and enjoy most of the time.
> 
> Oliver + S Ruffle Halter (free pattern) - Jessie Cowgirl
> _I also love the popover dress pattern_
> Shorts - Once Upon A Child/Target Mossimo
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modeled by DD (she was a size 5 when this was taken, made it in size 6 for October trip):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also bought a super cute coordinating Jessie Cowgirl hair clip from MaddieBsBoutique on Etsy.
> 
> Stitch shirt for DS - hand-appliqued (this picture is pre-sewn, but it turned out well and DS loves it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> key fobs/pocket purses - longwaitforisabella.com (lanyard and key fob pattern). The Lanyards and Goofy have not yet been finished, and there's also another Tigger pocket purse in the works for DS.  I am making 2 for DD and DS each, Red Minnie-inspired for me, Goofy for DH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought a two-zip hipster pattern on Etsy from Erin Erickson . I have material cut out for a vintage-inspired Mickey/Minnie hipster for our trip using the same pattern.  I love how this turned out!  Thank you to *D~ * for the inspiration to try out a hipster, your bags are awesome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for viewing!


The Jessie is so cute!  That top is the perfect pattern for the fabrics you used.  Stitch turned out great too and I really LOVE your hipster.  I have wanted that pattern for over a year now.  My Vera Bradley bag that I use is three years old and is starting to show its wear, so I may have to break down and spend $ on a pattern.



ColonelHathi said:


> Cute!  Can't wait to see what you come up with.  You motivated me to go home last night and take more pictures - in doing that I discovered I had made a top out of a _different_ Tink fabric - I think now that I bought it at Hancock and the one you posted earlier I know I have seen, and you are right, it's more flimsy/see-through.
> 
> Here's the Tink tunic-length top I made DD (sorry for the blurring iPhone picture) - yes, I made her model it for me too. I think I made it a smidge longer if I remember correctly too.  She has another top of the same pattern and I wanted this one a bit longer - hits at her hips. I have been making korker hair bows lately too, she's no impressed with them and yanks them out immediately!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a PDF top pattern - super easy with adjustable sizes. I used it to make a similar top made as my first sewing project - that has since turned into a skirt since I flipped the length/width.
> Etsy shop: toosweetspatterns - sugar ruffle tank
> 
> Here's another painful outfit.  DM did the Minnie head embroidery on the shirt (Minnie head from Frou Frou by Heather Sue).  Skirt: no pattern, just winged it with an idea in my head and some coaching from DM on how to attache the ruffles. I re-purposed a jeans skirt I bought 2nd hand. The jean was stretchy and it "resized" a little after I had the ruffles ready to attach, and now puckers in the back since the ruffles ended up shorter, but exactly what I measured? GAH!  I am NOT redoing it, I had like 5 failed attempts at attaching the ruffles, so it's good enough.   This will be DD's AK outfit, maybe something to wear this summer too. I got the shoes for a steal on Zulilly - cute, but I don't think they look comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, my not-so-great attempt at water bottle carriers.  I had some extra InsulBrite laying around from another project, so I thought I'd give it ago after finding the tutorial that was posted here about a month ago.  The bottles are DH's 24 oz Mt Dew, so larger than what I would probably carry around.
> 
> DS's bottle carrier is made Star Wars fabric from Joann. He LOVES this fabric, more importantly note the *AT-AT detail*. DS is obsessed with anything Star Wars lately, particularly AT-ATs, so he was really geeked about this and offered consultation in the design and what to have shown (Death Star on the inside, AT-AT on the outside, Wing Fighter on the bottom). He has since sat there and just studied the bottle carrier.
> 
> I made myself a Minnie-inspired bottle carrier with some left-over fabric from my stash.  The inside is black with white polka dots.  I hand-quilted that thing, what a pain, just don't know how to machine quilt a pattern and my attempt failed.  It's a cute swirly rose stitch pattern though. Now having these finished, I wished I would have seen *PrincessMom4's* design first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF I make a bottle carrier for DH, I guess I'll need to make it taller too for those 24 oz Mt Dew bottles.
> 
> Thanks for bearing with me and all my project posts.  It freezing outside in MN, work is slow lately, and I'm busy dreaming about FL and my sewing projects to come.


Everything looks great but I really like the AK outfit the best.  I hope the puckering on the skirt isn't too noticeable b/c it's such an adorable outfit.



3Gsandme said:


> I'm so happy this bumped so I could find you all!!
> 
> 
> Is it just Disney sewing? Or anything?


We post pics of anything we sew.  We even post pics of cakes we make sometimes!



ivey_family said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> After a crazy marathon on the computer to finish 5 photo books, I've finally had some sewing time.  I made a custom nursing cover today and finished the hem and collar on a Snow White costume.  I actually made two of the SW last fall since I started with too large a pattern for dd.  (Stupid commercial pattern!)  I had to remake a smaller one for her, but a young cousin will be wearing the larger one at WDW later this month, so thankfully it was not wasted effort and fabric!  I can't wait to hear how people react to her.  She has lovely curly black hair and the costume looks so nice on her!
> 
> Next up, 3  beach robes for my kids from this pattern.  We're going to an indoor water park next Friday.  Nothing like a little pressure on myself.    The kids picked some cute striped towels from Wally's.  I'm kind of excited about this project!
> 
> 
> 
> What a nice gift!  Very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Andrea!
> 
> So glad to see you posting regularly again!  My shop is going VERY slowly, but thank you for asking!  So far only a couple family members have made purchases.  The shop itself is a bit neglected and I need to get a bunch of new items listed. I've got some embroidered items I made as gifts to list.   With Christmas and homeschooling, I just haven't had enough time to get much done.  Hopefully, I can get some work done on that next week, too!
> 
> Michigan has a really nice website that walks you through all the steps of opening a small business.  Maybe Virginia does too?  I applied for a state license because then I can buy wholesale from places like Monag.  You should be able to google the tax question, I would think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!  And I love the little pants!  I've found creative sewing for boys is hard.  But if anyone can do it, you can!  Can't wait to see the rest of what you make for the little guy!
> 
> 
> 
> They all turned out so nicely!  I loved the petulant model shots, too!  When does the contest conclude?
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you're on the mend!  I hope you'll be back up to full speed very soon!
> 
> 
> 
> I do FB, including the disbou page, but I actually prefer it here.  Honestly, I'm kind of intimidated by the group on FB.  They are always very kind, but so many of them know each other so well, I feel a bit like an outsider.  (I don't mean that to sound at all snarky or rude, so I hope it doesn't come across that way!)
> 
> 
> 
> Very clever!  And, welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> All those pics are great!  I drool over your blog and website - it just looks so polished!  How wonderful to have a photographer friend!  That last shot is wonderful!  My kids are not allowed to touch their ears either.    They're decorations on a shelf in my bedroom.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you're on the mend!  Hope you'll feel up to sewing soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!  You'll love it!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you're having such a stressful time!  Prayers that things will ease up on you soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Those turned out great!
> 
> 
> 
> I love everything!  My favorite is the first outfit - love those colors!  What size range are those dresses?  I'd love that pink one for dd, though I'm guessing it's too big right now.  Maybe I'll go grab one for a year or two down the road.
> 
> 
> 
> I love everything, but that Jesse outfit is TDF!  So clever!
> 
> 
> 
> That will be really pretty!
> 
> What does everyone think of the new Cindy and other Princesses?  I love the in-park changes, but I'm not so sure on the printed versions yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is nice, but I really like the patchwork jean skirt.  I'm sorry it didn't turn out as you'd hope.  I hate when that happens!  I love that you ds helped design his water bottle holder!
> 
> Off to print the robe patterns and get started!  Have a great weekend, everyone!
> 
> Regards,
> C.


Sorry your shop is slow -- I think a lot are like that to start.  I have all the info I need for my license and VA taxes, and I think I found you can make up to $400 b/f reporting it on federal.  I'm now all the more worried though b/c I know someone who started being a Pampered Chef consultant two years and she just got notice they are being audited by the IRS all in relation to the PC stuff!  Eeks!  I wouldn't want to get audited!



ivey_family said:


> I d/l that robe pattern when you made those robes and I considered using it, but I really like the long sleeves and hood on the MADE pattern.  Thanks for the applique link!  I'll check it out
> 
> I figured that dress was Girls sizes since your niece is in school.  I will probably try to grab one, though, next time I'm over there.  It is a dangerous store for spending money!  I had actually picked some striped fabric to line the hoods of all the robes in their fabric dept, but after 10 minutes and two calls over the PA, no one came to cut it.  I took that as a sign and will hit Joann's for something tomorrow.
> 
> Question - Regarding Walmart fabric, do they take competitor coupons?  Their fabric prices are just too high, imo.
> 
> Regards,
> C.


I don't know if Wally's takes any coupons -- never tried and the check out folks at ours aren't the sharpest tools in the shed so they may be baffled given a 40% off coupon.  Their prices have gotten way too high.  Not that I buy fabric anymore, but I won't pay full price there unless it's something I absolutely must have.



DMGeurts said:


> Yesterday was really bad - we were in a Windchill warning all day...  And with Alli's missing coat - I was not a happy camper!  Then to top it off - Josh wanted to do some family bonding at a college hockey game...  LOL  Brrr...  It was worth it though...  Kind of cool story ahead...  Josh's cousin from Alaska plays hockey for one of our local colleges - so we get to go see him play quite often, and his parents feel better when he has family to cheer for him in the stands.  So, it's kind of cool.  However - when it's so cold like that - you just go out there and it's so cold that you can't even be cold.  LOL
> 
> Had to come and share the chenille baby quilt I made for my new nephew - it turned out really cool and I am very proud of it!  It is the first quilt I have ever made...  Sorry for those of you who have already seen it on my PTR...  There are more pictures posted there, I just didn't want to bombard you all here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


The quilt is beautiful and it looks so soft!


----------



## dianemom2

ivey_family said:


> I d/l that robe pattern when you made those robes and I considered using it, but I really like the long sleeves and hood on the MADE pattern.  Thanks for the applique link!  I'll check it out
> 
> 
> Question - Regarding Walmart fabric, do they take competitor coupons?  Their fabric prices are just too high, imo.
> 
> Regards,
> C.


Yes, since you are going to use these in the winter, long sleeves and hood is a great idea.  It will keep your kids from getting chilled when they leave the water park area.  I don't know if Walmart honor competitor's coupons.  We don't have a real fabric department at our Walmart.  Just those two yard pieces that are already cut.



DMGeurts said:


> D~


I love your baby quilt.  It looks so soft and cozy!  What an awesome gift!



PurpleEars said:


> I think the Walmart and Costco that you guys have must be more interesting than the ones here. We only go into those stores for very specific things and leave. Costco is always like a zoo here so we try to avoid it as much as possible. Unfortunately they have the best prices on a few staples so we put up with it!


Our Walmart and Costco are also terrible.  They are overcrowded and overused.  We only have one of each in our entire county and they are very over-utilized.  But with the cost of land here, there is no way they are going to build another one of either of them.  I try and avoid Walmart though because it is so tempting to throw a few things into your cart because you think, "Well, it is only an extra $2", or $3 or $5.  And next thing you know, you've spent $100!  And Costco is even worse.  An impulse purchase there is an extra $20!  I try really hard to stick to my list when I go into either of those stores but it is hard!!!



pyrxtc said:


> anyone vote on pattern review ? I didn't realize you had to be a member for 3 months to vote. I thought they changed that but maybe they just changed who can enter timeline ?



I do go and vote there from time to time but not very often.  I actually find the site a bit confusing and a little hard to use.  I think they need to overhaul it to make it a little more user friendly.


Andrea- I didn't get your quote.  But the Two Zip Hipster pattern is definitely worth the $8.  The bags turn out great and really do look a lot like the Vera Bradley bags.  You can make yourself a bag for a fraction of the cost of a Vera bag.  I made two of them last year for the silent auction at our synagogue and they sold very well.


----------



## pyrxtc

Anyone see that Mickey is now on Marc Jacobs clothing. A sequined Mickey sweatshirt runs about $995.00.


----------



## PurpleEars

VBAndrea said:


> We post pics of anything we sew.  We even post pics of cakes we make sometimes!
> 
> 
> Sorry your shop is slow -- I think a lot are like that to start.  I have all the info I need for my license and VA taxes, and I think I found you can make up to $400 b/f reporting it on federal.  I'm now all the more worried though b/c I know someone who started being a Pampered Chef consultant two years and she just got notice they are being audited by the IRS all in relation to the PC stuff!  Eeks!  I wouldn't want to get audited!



The cake that you posted a while back was just fantastic. I hope you can get the business stuff sorted out. I am sure if you keep good records, it won't be a problem even if you got audited.



dianemom2 said:


> Our Walmart and Costco are also terrible.  They are overcrowded and overused.  We only have one of each in our entire county and they are very over-utilized.  But with the cost of land here, there is no way they are going to build another one of either of them.  I try and avoid Walmart though because it is so tempting to throw a few things into your cart because you think, "Well, it is only an extra $2", or $3 or $5.  And next thing you know, you've spent $100!  And Costco is even worse.  An impulse purchase there is an extra $20!  I try really hard to stick to my list when I go into either of those stores but it is hard!!!



Ah, now I understand. I try to limit my impulse buys by trying to get out of the stores as quickly as possible. I can see how those little things in the cart add up though.



pyrxtc said:


> Anyone see that Mickey is now on Marc Jacobs clothing. A sequined Mickey sweatshirt runs about $995.00.



Thanks for sharing. I think for that price I will buy an embroidery machine and applique lots of sweatshirts instead!


----------



## dianemom2

Here are a couple of things that I finished up on Friday.  The weekend was busy so I am just getting around to taking pictures now.









I have almost used up that ruffle fabric.  I am happy with how the outfits turned out but I doubt I will buy that fabric again.  Also, I swear that I had hooped that sandcastle dress straight but it looks so crooked in the pictures!  I don't know what happened.

Also, there is a special e-pattern sale this week.  You can get 18 patterns for $25.  I like most of the patterns so it is probably worth it for me to purchase the package but other patterns I will probably not use.  Anyhow here is a link:
http://gotosew.com/2013/02/sew-fab-pattern-sale-giveaway/


----------



## Kktraylor

I need ideas. My daughter will be going on a make a wish trip to Disney world. We have seven young kids so have to come up with outfits for all of them, but the one who has me stumped is the wish child Ava. She's almost nine, tall and skinny, and very much into fashion. She did find a precious Snow White Tween costume that I will get her. But, I need serious help with other outfit ideas. Does anyone know where I can find cool, funky tween outfits?

Kristy


----------



## Kktraylor

Here's an example of the Snow White outfit she likes.


----------



## pyrxtc

dianemom2 said:


> Sorry that the pattern is a PITA.  Can you baste the lining and skirt together at the top before gathering so that you only have to gather it once?  Also, can you taper the pieces a bit at the top so that once you gather both layers they don't add in a huge amount of bulkiness at the waist of the dress?
> 
> An apron should be super cute!  If she loves her play kitchen, I'm sure she will love the apron and with little ones, they just adore anything that matches with mom.



I think putting the lining together with the skirt with make that seam to bulky and too much against her skin. I will follow the pattern and keep it separate. It just might take a me 2 or 3 days of sewing instead of one day.



Kktraylor said:


> I need ideas. My daughter will be going on a make a wish trip to Disney world. We have seven young kids so have to come up with outfits for all of them, but the one who has me stumped is the wish child Ava. She's almost nine, tall and skinny, and very much into fashion. She did find a precious Snow White Tween costume that I will get her. But, I need serious help with other outfit ideas. Does anyone know where I can find cool, funky tween outfits?
> 
> Kristy



How about something like this ? of course using younger clothes and no heels....


----------



## PurpleEars

dianemom2 said:


> Here are a couple of things that I finished up on Friday.  The weekend was busy so I am just getting around to taking pictures now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have almost used up that ruffle fabric.  I am happy with how the outfits turned out but I doubt I will buy that fabric again.  Also, I swear that I had hooped that sandcastle dress straight but it looks so crooked in the pictures!  I don't know what happened.
> 
> Also, there is a special e-pattern sale this week.  You can get 18 patterns for $25.  I like most of the patterns so it is probably worth it for me to purchase the package but other patterns I will probably not use.  Anyhow here is a link:
> http://gotosew*****/2013/02/sew-fab-pattern-sale-giveaway/



Both outfits look great. I have to say I like the cat outfit more though! I will have to check out the website you posted.



Kktraylor said:


> I need ideas. My daughter will be going on a make a wish trip to Disney world. We have seven young kids so have to come up with outfits for all of them, but the one who has me stumped is the wish child Ava. She's almost nine, tall and skinny, and very much into fashion. She did find a precious Snow White Tween costume that I will get her. But, I need serious help with other outfit ideas. Does anyone know where I can find cool, funky tween outfits?
> 
> Kristy



Welcome! I think one of the popular designs among teens is "Peace, Love and Mickey Mouse." You may want to browse our previous pages and/or our group Photobucket account for ideas.


----------



## Kktraylor

> How about something like this ? of course using younger clothes and no heels....



The link doesn't seem to be working for me.


----------



## Kktraylor

> Welcome! I think one of the popular designs among teens is "Peace, Love and Mickey Mouse." You may want to browse our previous pages and/or our group Photobucket account for ideas.



Thanks. . Where do I find the photobucket account?

Kristy


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Sorry I have not posted in awhile. I just kept getting further and further behind. Then it makes it hard to catch up, especially on my phone. So I will not multiquote, I hope that is OK.  I also went back about 10 pages, and I'm sorry if I missed anything. 


Pyrxtc:
Great find on the mickey chairs, I love these!!!!
Love the dresses for the contest, especially the last one with the purple flowers!
And I can’t wait to see the Cinderella dress!

Scrapheaven:
Unbelievable Wizard of Oz dress, sooo beautiful!!!

Dianemom:
Those t-shirt shorts are very cool!!

Like those ruffle shirts/pants, especially with that great price on the fabric.
And I love that pink Minnie polka dress and Mike dress, great finds! I have a cute tulle dress I was gonna add an applique to, but I’m afraid to ruin it, so I keep saving it for later. DD2 will have outgrown it before I get brave.

Would love to hear more about your upcoming trip, or maybe I have to wait til the surprise is over???
Cute cat shirt!!! Love that applique.

Hey jude:
Cute Rapunzel outfits!!  Max looks awesome!!

Cogero: 
Congratulations!!!  And I hope you are feeling better!

Miprender:
How is the trip prep going? Can’t wait to see outfits.

Princess mickey:  
I have the same problems multi-quoting on my phone, which is why I am currently so far behind

Binabodi :
Cute shirt!!

Nannye:
Look forward to photos of your customs and that is awesome that you got money back on the machine!

D
Love all your stuff as always!!! (I may have commented before, but I can’t remember) I Love pirate Mickey!!! And the new SOTMK!!!
Your baby quilt is awesome!  After I made that chenille baby blanket, I have had no desire to make another anytime soon.  Chenille was sooo difficult.

Princessmom4:
Like those bottle holders, very cute!

ColonelHathi:
Very cute Jessie top and tink dress!  I love the Minnie shirt and skirt!!!

3gsandme:
Welcome, and I  look forward to any pictues you post!!!

Sewmess:

The 50 ideas just waiting sounds so much like me, if only I could start one of them

Goteamwood:
Your boys are soo cute, along with the adorable outfits you make for them!!!


VBAndrea and Purple Ears: 
I am sure I missed commenting on your items, but cannot find them at the moment. For now I'll just say Hi!!!!! (and sorry)

Hope I didn't miss anything, if I did I am very sorry!!! I will try to do better.  Oh I do have a trip planned for June, so if I ever get my act together, I will have a bunch of outfits(hopefully), probably finished as we are walking out the door.

And I hope to post my niece's dress tomorrow.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Kktraylor said:


> I need ideas. My daughter will be going on a make a wish trip to Disney world. We have seven young kids so have to come up with outfits for all of them, but the one who has me stumped is the wish child Ava. She's almost nine, tall and skinny, and very much into fashion. She did find a precious Snow White Tween costume that I will get her. But, I need serious help with other outfit ideas. Does anyone know where I can find cool, funky tween outfits?
> 
> Kristy



And I am sure someone else will have an idea for you. I am still in toddlerhood thank goodness!!!


----------



## pyrxtc

Kktraylor said:


> Thanks. . Where do I find the photobucket account?
> 
> Kristy



Sorry, try this one.

http://www.polyvore.com/disney/collection?.embedder=4859120&.svc=pinterest&id=1979709


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> Here are a couple of things that I finished up on Friday.  The weekend was busy so I am just getting around to taking pictures now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have almost used up that ruffle fabric.  I am happy with how the outfits turned out but I doubt I will buy that fabric again.  Also, I swear that I had hooped that sandcastle dress straight but it looks so crooked in the pictures!  I don't know what happened.
> 
> Also, there is a special e-pattern sale this week.  You can get 18 patterns for $25.  I like most of the patterns so it is probably worth it for me to purchase the package but other patterns I will probably not use.  Anyhow here is a link:
> http://gotosew.com/2013/02/sew-fab-pattern-sale-giveaway/


Very cute -- I quite like the ruffle fabric for the sleeves.

I hooped a BG shirt really crooked once -- same as you, swore I had it straight.  I hooped it at such an angle though that it looked like it was done on purpose and it worked (It was Pooh writing).



Kktraylor said:


> Thanks. . Where do I find the photobucket account?
> 
> Kristy


Welcome!  Your dd is so pretty!  The photobucket account is listed on page 1 -- read the first post.  I have a dd the same age who is also skinny.  I buy her a lot of jeans and embellish those.  I take smaller sizes and add length to the bottom with ruffles or deco.  I never put my pics in the photobucket account but I should be posting a pair by the end of the week.  I also deco'd a short denim skirt for a tween once and it's to do.

This is an example of some jeans:





And this shows the denim skirt (not a close up though):










BabyRapunzel said:


> VBAndrea and Purple Ears:
> I am sure I missed commenting on your items, but cannot find them at the moment. For now I'll just say Hi!!!!! (and sorry)


  You didn't miss anything b/c I haven't posted/finished anything.  I am almost done with a pair of jeans though so stayed tuned!


----------



## disneychic2

dianemom2 said:


> Here are a couple of things that I finished up on Friday.  The weekend was busy so I am just getting around to taking pictures now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have almost used up that ruffle fabric.  I am happy with how the outfits turned out but I doubt I will buy that fabric again.  Also, I swear that I had hooped that sandcastle dress straight but it looks so crooked in the pictures!  I don't know what happened.



I really like the outfits! Great job! The illusion of the appliqué being crooked may be due to the placement of the fabric motif on the fabric. If not, it's so slight, no one will notice but you.


----------



## DMGeurts

dianemom2 said:


> Here are a couple of things that I finished up on Friday.  The weekend was busy so I am just getting around to taking pictures now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have almost used up that ruffle fabric.  I am happy with how the outfits turned out but I doubt I will buy that fabric again.  Also, I swear that I had hooped that sandcastle dress straight but it looks so crooked in the pictures!  I don't know what happened.
> 
> Also, there is a special e-pattern sale this week.  You can get 18 patterns for $25.  I like most of the patterns so it is probably worth it for me to purchase the package but other patterns I will probably not use.  Anyhow here is a link:
> http://gotosew.com/2013/02/sew-fab-pattern-sale-giveaway/



I love how these turned out!  Especially that ruffle fabric on the sleeves - super cute!  I don't think anyone will notice the sandcastle... I think it might look that way due to the pattern on the fabric.



Kktraylor said:


> I need ideas. My daughter will be going on a make a wish trip to Disney world. We have seven young kids so have to come up with outfits for all of them, but the one who has me stumped is the wish child Ava. She's almost nine, tall and skinny, and very much into fashion. She did find a precious Snow White Tween costume that I will get her. But, I need serious help with other outfit ideas. Does anyone know where I can find cool, funky tween outfits?
> 
> Kristy



Welcome!  I love that snow white outfit - adorable!  My favorite for my girls was the Audrey ruffle skirt by Lisa at Funktional Threads...  You can buy her patterns here:  http://www.youcanmakethis.com/search.htm?q=funktional+threads  Next to Carla C and Oliver & S - Lisa's patterns are the best - and really geared at the tween - IMO.

I also love Andrea's idea of embellishing a denim skirt.  

D~


----------



## dianemom2

Kktraylor said:


> I need ideas. My daughter will be going on a make a wish trip to Disney world. We have seven young kids so have to come up with outfits for all of them, but the one who has me stumped is the wish child Ava. She's almost nine, tall and skinny, and very much into fashion. She did find a precious Snow White Tween costume that I will get her. But, I need serious help with other outfit ideas. Does anyone know where I can find cool, funky tween outfits?
> 
> Kristy



Are you looking to make some things or to purchase some items? 

One way to have great t-shirts for one day is to make tie dye Mickey shirts.  There is a thread on the Disboards with some directions for how to make them.  You can easily purchase t-shirts for your entire family and tie dye them together.  If you do make them I have two tips for you.  First, use the same color dyes on all the t-shirts.  The pictures come out a million times better that way.  Second, use WAY more dye than you think you need on the shirts and make sure to squeeze some dye into the folds or your shirts will end up being mostly white.  I have two younger teens and they are very picky about clothes.  Even they love the Mickey tie dye shirts.



BabyRapunzel said:


> Like those ruffle shirts/pants, especially with that great price on the fabric.
> And I love that pink Minnie polka dress and Mike dress, great finds! I have a cute tulle dress I was gonna add an applique to, but Im afraid to ruin it, so I keep saving it for later. DD2 will have outgrown it before I get brave.
> 
> Would love to hear more about your upcoming trip, or maybe I have to wait til the surprise is over???


If you are worried about appliqueing right onto the cute tulle dress, try doing your applique onto a piece of felt, trimming it close and then sewing that onto the dress.  If you use a piece of contrasting color felt, then the applique will really stand out nicely.  Plus, if you ruin the applique while you are making it, then you haven't lost much more than an inexpensive piece of felt.

We are going to Disney for 3 days.  I booked a room at the new Art of Animation resort.  We've never stayed at a value resort before so I hope that I like it.  But this is an expected, budget conscious trip so I am trying not to spend a fortune on it.  I don't have much more than that planned out right now.

I can't wait to see pictures of your dress.




VBAndrea said:


> I hooped a BG shirt really crooked once -- same as you, swore I had it straight.  I hooped it at such an angle though that it looked like it was done on purpose and it worked (It was Pooh writing).
> 
> 
> 
> This is an example of some jeans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this shows the denim skirt (not a close up though):


I remember when you hooped the BG shirt crooked.  It ended up looking totally intentional and turned out great!

I love the jeans and denim skirt.  I can't wait to see your newest pair of jeans.

Also Andrea, can you possible explain your math for the twirl skirts again? I never paid much attention to it but now I'm ready to make one with scraps that I've been saving and I can't remember your explaination.



disneychic2 said:


> I really like the outfits! Great job! The illusion of the appliqué being crooked may be due to the placement of the fabric motif on the fabric. If not, it's so slight, no one will notice but you.


I certainly hope that it is because the pattern in the fabric isn't straight.  It is just a dress for my niece to wear at the beach so it isn't that important.  But if it was something I was going to sell, I'd make the while thing over.

D- I missed getting your quote.  I think I finally used up enough of that ruffled fabric that I can feel like I am done with it.  I got it on a great deal from Girl Charlee but I really didn't love it.  It was hard to work this and very sheer.  It looked cute for the sleeves though.  I doubt I will buy it again.  I don't think I got to comment on your overalls on here but they are adorable!  Even if they turned out a bit big, they will still get plenty of use.  Plus, everybody gives newborn sized clothes as baby gifts and they grow out of that stuff so quickly (except my two girls who actually wore their newborn clothes for about 3 months because they were both tiny).


----------



## Kktraylor

Thanks guys. I'm going to show her some of these and see what she thinks. I'm looking to either buy or make. I can't sew very well, but my mom can.  She can do embroidering or anything like that though.  I think I will definitely make the tie dyed shirts.  Hopefully I can get enough cool accessories to make any outfit worthy of her to wear. Lol

Kristy


----------



## PurpleEars

Kktraylor said:


> Thanks. . Where do I find the photobucket account?
> 
> Kristy



I see that Andrea has responded to your question. I have to say I am bad about putting pictures on the group photobucket account - as in I haven't put any up!



BabyRapunzel said:


> Sorry I have not posted in awhile. I just kept getting further and further behind. Then it makes it hard to catch up, especially on my phone. So I will not multiquote, I hope that is OK.  I also went back about 10 pages, and I'm sorry if I missed anything.
> 
> VBAndrea and Purple Ears:
> I am sure I missed commenting on your items, but cannot find them at the moment. For now I'll just say Hi!!!!! (and sorry)
> 
> Hope I didn't miss anything, if I did I am very sorry!!! I will try to do better.  Oh I do have a trip planned for June, so if I ever get my act together, I will have a bunch of outfits(hopefully), probably finished as we are walking out the door.
> 
> And I hope to post my niece's dress tomorrow.



Welcome back! I am not sure I have posted anything I made lately, mostly because I haven't been sewing. I will be doing a bunch of sewing over the next few months as my brother-in-law and his wife are expecting their first child.



VBAndrea said:


> Welcome!  Your dd is so pretty!  The photobucket account is listed on page 1 -- read the first post.  I have a dd the same age who is also skinny.  I buy her a lot of jeans and embellish those.  I take smaller sizes and add length to the bottom with ruffles or deco.  I never put my pics in the photobucket account but I should be posting a pair by the end of the week.  I also deco'd a short denim skirt for a tween once and it's to do.
> 
> This is an example of some jeans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this shows the denim skirt (not a close up though):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't miss anything b/c I haven't posted/finished anything.  I am almost done with a pair of jeans though so stayed tuned!



I still think those outfits you made look great. I hope to see pictures of the jeans soon!



Kktraylor said:


> Thanks guys. I'm going to show her some of these and see what she thinks. I'm looking to either buy or make. I can't sew very well, but my mom can.  She can do embroidering or anything like that though.  I think I will definitely make the tie dyed shirts.  Hopefully I can get enough cool accessories to make any outfit worthy of her to wear. Lol
> 
> Kristy



Another idea you may want to consider is a park bag/purse for your special princess. This is my park bag:






Since I am on my Photobucket account, I will post some outfits that I made for myself, as they may be acceptable to a tween too.

A Minnie-inspired Rebecca dress





A Minnie-inspired Jamie dress





A retro Mickey Jamie dress





A Mickey blouse and World Showcase skort:





Hopefully these pictures will get your creative juices going!


----------



## BabyRapunzel

pyrxtc said:


> Sorry, try this one.
> 
> http://www.polyvore.com/disney/collection?.embedder=4859120&.svc=pinterest&id=1979709




Thanks for posting this, I can't wait to look at it!



VBAndrea said:


> Very cute -- I quite like the ruffle fabric for the sleeves.
> 
> I hooped a BG shirt really crooked once -- same as you, swore I had it straight.  I hooped it at such an angle though that it looked like it was done on purpose and it worked (It was Pooh writing).
> 
> Welcome!  Your dd is so pretty!  The photobucket account is listed on page 1 -- read the first post.  I have a dd the same age who is also skinny.  I buy her a lot of jeans and embellish those.  I take smaller sizes and add length to the bottom with ruffles or deco.  I never put my pics in the photobucket account but I should be posting a pair by the end of the week.  I also deco'd a short denim skirt for a tween once and it's to do.
> 
> This is an example of some jeans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this shows the denim skirt (not a close up though):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't miss anything b/c I haven't posted/finished anything.  I am almost done with a pair of jeans though so stayed tuned!



Love the Mulan outfit, very cute!!!

I am very glad I didn't miss anything I was feeling bad. Can't wait to see the jeans!



dianemom2 said:


> Are you looking to make some things or to purchase some items?
> 
> One way to have great t-shirts for one day is to make tie dye Mickey shirts.  There is a thread on the Disboards with some directions for how to make them.  You can easily purchase t-shirts for your entire family and tie dye them together.  If you do make them I have two tips for you.  First, use the same color dyes on all the t-shirts.  The pictures come out a million times better that way.  Second, use WAY more dye than you think you need on the shirts and make sure to squeeze some dye into the folds or your shirts will end up being mostly white.  I have two younger teens and they are very picky about clothes.  Even they love the Mickey tie dye shirts.
> 
> 
> If you are worried about appliqueing right onto the cute tulle dress, try doing your applique onto a piece of felt, trimming it close and then sewing that onto the dress.  If you use a piece of contrasting color felt, then the applique will really stand out nicely.  Plus, if you ruin the applique while you are making it, then you haven't lost much more than an inexpensive piece of felt.
> 
> We are going to Disney for 3 days.  I booked a room at the new Art of Animation resort.  We've never stayed at a value resort before so I hope that I like it.  But this is an expected, budget conscious trip so I am trying not to spend a fortune on it.  I don't have much more than that planned out right now.
> 
> I can't wait to see pictures of your dress.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when you hooped the BG shirt crooked.  It ended up looking totally intentional and turned out great!
> 
> I love the jeans and denim skirt.  I can't wait to see your newest pair of jeans.
> 
> Also Andrea, can you possible explain your math for the twirl skirts again? I never paid much attention to it but now I'm ready to make one with scraps that I've been saving and I can't remember your explaination.
> 
> 
> I certainly hope that it is because the pattern in the fabric isn't straight.  It is just a dress for my niece to wear at the beach so it isn't that important.  But if it was something I was going to sell, I'd make the while thing over.
> 
> D- I missed getting your quote.  I think I finally used up enough of that ruffled fabric that I can feel like I am done with it.  I got it on a great deal from Girl Charlee but I really didn't love it.  It was hard to work this and very sheer.  It looked cute for the sleeves though.  I doubt I will buy it again.  I don't think I got to comment on your overalls on here but they are adorable!  Even if they turned out a bit big, they will still get plenty of use.  Plus, everybody gives newborn sized clothes as baby gifts and they grow out of that stuff so quickly (except my two girls who actually wore their newborn clothes for about 3 months because they were both tiny).



I need to try to do the tye dye shirts soon. I keep wanting to, but again afraid of messing up. I can be such a perfectionist, that many times I procrastinate so I can't "mess up".

I have thought about the felt. I really like it better directly on the outfit. The material isn't too strtchy, so it should be fine....I think I can, I think I can....

I would love to hear what you think about AoA. That is where we are staying in June for our 2nd trip. First trip was at ASMo, theming was fun, but yuk! And we did one night at AKV Kidani, which I loved. DVC someday, I hope!!!!

PurpleEars:
Your quote didn't show up, but I LOVE all those Disney inspired clothes of yours and that bag is awesome as well!!!!!!

I will add another post with dress pics as they are on my phone and multiquoting is so much easier on the computer.


----------



## Kktraylor

Y'all have had some great ideas!  Thank you!!  I am in LOVE with that Minnie bag!!!!  I might have to get one made for both of us...lol.  I'm going through tons of pictures and trying to get ideas. This would be do much easier if my little girl would just stay a little girl. :-(

Kristy


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Well, this is the dress I made for Christmas for my Niece who is 5. She just got back from her first trip to wdw. I never got to see her in this to see if it even fit her. I still wasn't sure if it fit her until my MIL just told me she did wear it. I can't wait to see  pictures soon. She did say that my niece loves the dress (Ariel is her favorite). And while at wdw, a few people asked where she bought it, so that is an awesome compliment. This was my first ever Grace dress.

 And thank you to smile5sunshine for the pep talk that this pattern was doable. I read it over and over and then it finally made sense while I was putting it together.


----------



## love to stitch

dianemom2 said:


> Here are a couple of things that I finished up on Friday.  The weekend was busy so I am just getting around to taking pictures now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have almost used up that ruffle fabric.  I am happy with how the outfits turned out but I doubt I will buy that fabric again.  Also, I swear that I had hooped that sandcastle dress straight but it looks so crooked in the pictures!  I don't know what happened.
> 
> Also, there is a special e-pattern sale this week.  You can get 18 patterns for $25.  I like most of the patterns so it is probably worth it for me to purchase the package but other patterns I will probably not use.  Anyhow here is a link:
> http://gotosew.com/2013/02/sew-fab-pattern-sale-giveaway/



Those are really cute outfits.



BabyRapunzel said:


> Well, this is the dress I made for Christmas for my Niece who is 5. She just got back from her first trip to wdw. I never got to see her in this to see if it even fit her. I still wasn't sure if it fit her until my MIL just told me she did wear it. I can't wait to see  pictures soon. She did say that my niece loves the dress (Ariel is her favorite). And while at wdw, a few people asked where she bought it, so that is an awesome compliment. This was my first ever Grace dress.
> 
> And thank you to smile5sunshine for the pep talk that this pattern was doable. I read it over and over and then it finally made sense while I was putting it together.



That is a very pretty dress.


----------



## DMGeurts

PurpleEars said:


> Another idea you may want to consider is a park bag/purse for your special princess. This is my park bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I am on my Photobucket account, I will post some outfits that I made for myself, as they may be acceptable to a tween too.
> 
> A Minnie-inspired Rebecca dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Minnie-inspired Jamie dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A retro Mickey Jamie dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Mickey blouse and World Showcase skort:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully these pictures will get your creative juices going!



I know I commented on some of these before - but I just love them...  It wasn't until I quoted you that I realized my two favorites are the Jamie dress, because of how you have them labeled in your PB account!!!  Double LOVE them...  I may have to give that pattern a try for our next trip - I think that dress would be adorable with leggings under it (I am not much of a dress person).  Thank you for sharing again.



BabyRapunzel said:


> Well, this is the dress I made for Christmas for my Niece who is 5. She just got back from her first trip to wdw. I never got to see her in this to see if it even fit her. I still wasn't sure if it fit her until my MIL just told me she did wear it. I can't wait to see  pictures soon. She did say that my niece loves the dress (Ariel is her favorite). And while at wdw, a few people asked where she bought it, so that is an awesome compliment. This was my first ever Grace dress.
> 
> And thank you to smile5sunshine for the pep talk that this pattern was doable. I read it over and over and then it finally made sense while I was putting it together.



This turned out great - you executed it perfectly!  I am sure your neice loves it and it will get worn a lot!  Great job!

D~


----------



## DisneyMom5

PurpleEars said:


> A Minnie-inspired Jamie dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A retro Mickey Jamie dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully these pictures will get your creative juices going!



These two are just stunning.  I think my dd18 would love them!


----------



## ColonelHathi

BabyRapunzel said:


> Well, this is the dress I made for Christmas for my Niece who is 5. She just got back from her first trip to wdw. I never got to see her in this to see if it even fit her. I still wasn't sure if it fit her until my MIL just told me she did wear it. I can't wait to see  pictures soon. She did say that my niece loves the dress (Ariel is her favorite). And while at wdw, a few people asked where she bought it, so that is an awesome compliment. This was my first ever Grace dress.
> 
> And thank you to smile5sunshine for the pep talk that this pattern was doable. I read it over and over and then it finally made sense while I was putting it together.



That is SO cute!  Too bad DD insists that Ariel is not her princess, I would love to make her a similar Ariel dress!


----------



## Disney52303

Again I am behind! I adore that Ariel dress! Is it a Grace? I just purchased the pattern. 

Someone asked about the four parks dress I made, it is a Stripwork Jumper but I modified the panels. I just finished this one which DD loves! I modified the straps and panels again:
Front




Back:





I am phone posting and am sorry if these are large!


----------



## Kktraylor

DisneyMom5 said:


> These two are just stunning.  I think my dd18 would love them!



I love those two too!  Don't think my daughter would wear them, but I want them for me!!!


----------



## DisneyMom5

Disney52303 said:


> Again I am behind! I adore that Ariel dress! Is it a Grace? I just purchased the pattern.
> 
> Someone asked about the four parks dress I made, it is a Stripwork Jumper but I modified the panels. I just finished this one which DD loves! I modified the straps and panels again:
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am phone posting and am sorry if these are large!



Ooooo...Ahhhhh...I'm in love with that!!!


----------



## ColonelHathi

Disney52303 said:
			
		

> Again I am behind! I adore that Ariel dress! Is it a Grace? I just purchased the pattern.
> 
> Someone asked about the four parks dress I made, it is a Stripwork Jumper but I modified the panels. I just finished this one which DD loves! I modified the straps and panels again:
> Front
> 
> Back:
> 
> I am phone posting and am sorry if these are large!



Super cute!!! (must hide phone from DD) love that all of the princesses!

I too want to know if the Ariel dress is the Grace pattern, looks kinda like it? I've been tempted to buy it.  so many cute ways to use the pattern.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Disney52303 said:
			
		

> Again I am behind! I adore that Ariel dress! Is it a Grace? I just purchased the pattern.
> 
> Someone asked about the four parks dress I made, it is a Stripwork Jumper but I modified the panels. I just finished this one which DD loves! I modified the straps and panels again:
> Front
> 
> Back:
> 
> I am phone posting and am sorry if these are large!




Love this dress!!!



			
				ColonelHathi said:
			
		

> Super cute!!! (must hide phone from DD) love that all of the princesses!
> 
> I too want to know if the Ariel dress is the Grace pattern, looks kinda like it? I've been tempted to buy it.  so many cute ways to use the pattern.



Yes this is the grace pattern. There is a code to use on Etsy for 20% off from this designer until Thur. Just search grace ruffle dress pattern, code is listed on her main page.


----------



## dianemom2

Kktraylor said:


> Thanks guys. I'm going to show her some of these and see what she thinks. I'm looking to either buy or make. I can't sew very well, but my mom can.  She can do embroidering or anything like that though.  I think I will definitely make the tie dyed shirts.  Hopefully I can get enough cool accessories to make any outfit worthy of her to wear. Lol
> 
> Kristy


I am sure you will find plenty of great stuff so that she looks totally awesome!



PurpleEars said:


> A retro Mickey Jamie dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Mickey blouse and World Showcase skort:


I love all your stuff but these are my favorites!



BabyRapunzel said:


> I need to try to do the tye dye shirts soon. I keep wanting to, but again afraid of messing up. I can be such a perfectionist, that many times I procrastinate so I can't "mess up".
> 
> I would love to hear what you think about AoA. That is where we are staying in June for our 2nd trip. First trip was at ASMo, theming was fun, but yuk! And we did one night at AKV Kidani, which I loved. DVC someday, I hope!!!!


I've done tie dye lots of times and it isn't too hard at all.  Just go for it and have fun.  Just remember to use way more dye than you think you need.

When are you going in June?  That's when we will be at Disney.  My girls were supposed to stay at AoA on the trip that their aunt cancelled.  They really want to stay there and since we are trying to keep this a budget trip, it works for us.  In the past we've stayed at the Wilderness Lodge, which we just love.  We've also rented DVC points a couple of times and stayed at the Wilderness Lodge Villas, which were great too.



BabyRapunzel said:


>


That turned out great!  I'm so happy for you that your niece wore it and got compliments!  I bought the Grace pattern a couple of months ago but I haven't made it  yet.  I also bought the Lauren pattern on the current sale.  I really want to make both of them.



Disney52303 said:


> Again I am behind! I adore that Ariel dress! Is it a Grace? I just purchased the pattern.
> 
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:


Your dress turned out AWESOME!  I have those same designs and I think they are super cute!



BabyRapunzel said:


> Yes this is the grace pattern. There is a code to use on Etsy for 20% off from this designer until Thur. Just search grace ruffle dress pattern, code is listed on her main page.


Yep, I used it last week to buy the Lauren pattern.  I should probably buy the Audrey ruffle skirt too because it is so darn cute!


----------



## PurpleEars

BabyRapunzel said:


> I need to try to do the tye dye shirts soon. I keep wanting to, but again afraid of messing up. I can be such a perfectionist, that many times I procrastinate so I can't "mess up".
> 
> I have thought about the felt. I really like it better directly on the outfit. The material isn't too strtchy, so it should be fine....I think I can, I think I can....
> 
> I would love to hear what you think about AoA. That is where we are staying in June for our 2nd trip. First trip was at ASMo, theming was fun, but yuk! And we did one night at AKV Kidani, which I loved. DVC someday, I hope!!!!
> 
> PurpleEars:
> Your quote didn't show up, but I LOVE all those Disney inspired clothes of yours and that bag is awesome as well!!!!!!
> 
> I will add another post with dress pics as they are on my phone and multiquoting is so much easier on the computer.



I have never tried tie dye before so I hope yours will turn out great. We are not really T-shirt kind of people anyway. DH wears Mickey polos and I wear Disney-inspired clothing when we are at the Parks (and at home). I hope you will enjoy AoA. Our first ever trip was at ASMu, then we stayed at Pop a few times. Then we both finished school and started staying at moderates.  We looked at staying at a Deluxe but we simply could not justify the cost. Besides, Deluxes have shared busing whereas the mods on the whole does not.

Thanks for your compliment on my clothes and my bag! I certainly got quite a few comments from guests and cast members the last few trips. My favourite one was a woman coming up to me and started describing my outfit to her daugther on the phone!



Kktraylor said:


> Y'all have had some great ideas!  Thank you!!  I am in LOVE with that Minnie bag!!!!  I might have to get one made for both of us...lol.  I'm going through tons of pictures and trying to get ideas. This would be do much easier if my little girl would just stay a little girl. :-(
> 
> Kristy



The Minnie bag was a lot of fun to put together. It is a modified Rosetta bag. My favourite moment with that bag was when Queen of Hearts declared that my bag matched with her dress!



BabyRapunzel said:


> Well, this is the dress I made for Christmas for my Niece who is 5. She just got back from her first trip to wdw. I never got to see her in this to see if it even fit her. I still wasn't sure if it fit her until my MIL just told me she did wear it. I can't wait to see  pictures soon. She did say that my niece loves the dress (Ariel is her favorite). And while at wdw, a few people asked where she bought it, so that is an awesome compliment. This was my first ever Grace dress.
> 
> And thank you to smile5sunshine for the pep talk that this pattern was doable. I read it over and over and then it finally made sense while I was putting it together.



Your dress looks pretty. I am glad to hear that your niece liked it. You did a great job matching the applique and the material!



DMGeurts said:


> I know I commented on some of these before - but I just love them...  It wasn't until I quoted you that I realized my two favorites are the Jamie dress, because of how you have them labeled in your PB account!!!  Double LOVE them...  I may have to give that pattern a try for our next trip - I think that dress would be adorable with leggings under it (I am not much of a dress person).  Thank you for sharing again.
> 
> D~



Thanks D~. The Jamie dress was quite easy to put together and they are very comfortable to wear in that Florida heat. I am pretty sure someone here made the Jamie as a top and it looked fab on her. As you can tell, I am a long dress type of person but you can make them shorter as well. 



DisneyMom5 said:


> These two are just stunning.  I think my dd18 would love them!



Thanks. I can tell you that someone in her 30's loves them too.  I see that you are going to be there in September. We may be going then as well.



Disney52303 said:


> Someone asked about the four parks dress I made, it is a Stripwork Jumper but I modified the panels. I just finished this one which DD loves! I modified the straps and panels again:
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am phone posting and am sorry if these are large!



Your dress look beautiful! I am sure the appliques took a long time and it is a work of love. Oh and please don't apologize for large pictures. We like large pictures here!



Kktraylor said:


> I love those two too!  Don't think my daughter would wear them, but I want them for me!!!



Thanks. They are actually quite easy to make and they make me smile every time I wear them at home.



BabyRapunzel said:


> Yes this is the grace pattern. There is a code to use on Etsy for 20% off from this designer until Thur. Just search grace ruffle dress pattern, code is listed on her main page.



Thanks for the heads up. I may pick up those patterns even though I don't have anyone specific to sew for. I am sure they would make good dresses for the Gives though!



dianemom2 said:


> I love all your stuff but these are my favorites!
> 
> When are you going in June?  That's when we will be at Disney.  My girls were supposed to stay at AoA on the trip that their aunt cancelled.  They really want to stay there and since we are trying to keep this a budget trip, it works for us.  In the past we've stayed at the Wilderness Lodge, which we just love.  We've also rented DVC points a couple of times and stayed at the Wilderness Lodge Villas, which were great too.



Thanks. I think the World Showcase skort is one of my favourite pieces. I hope your family will enjoy AoA, especially given what your girls have been through the last few months. I hope your DH has recovered from his surgery. I think of your family from time to time.

On other exciting news: DH and I may be planning a September trip! DH just said to me the other day, would you like to go to Night of Joy? I am just super excited as music is a big part of worship for us (he sings in our church's selected voices choir). Now hopefully we can get free dining and airfare that doesn't cost a fortune. I guess we should have booked that bounceback when we were there last year, but we honestly didn't think we would go during the times they specified. I guess there may be new Disney outfits for me afterall!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Such great creations being posted!  

Ive got a couple of non Disney items I made for Christmas and finally have time to post. 

I made my DD's BFF a rag quilt. The poor kid has a real pip for a Mom. I wanted the kid to know someone thinks she's worth making something special for. 





And here are a few of the tissue holders I made. I think I did 48 and have learned that even though my day job is stressful I shouldnt give it up and try to earn a living making things.






I'm working on another rag quilt. Almost done with the sewing. If the snow forecasts are accurate this weekend should be a good time to do the cutting on the seams.


----------



## love to stitch

Disney52303 said:


> Again I am behind! I adore that Ariel dress! Is it a Grace? I just purchased the pattern.
> 
> Someone asked about the four parks dress I made, it is a Stripwork Jumper but I modified the panels. I just finished this one which DD loves! I modified the straps and panels again:
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am phone posting and am sorry if these are large!



That is an adorable dress!



lovesdumbo said:


> Such great creations being posted!
> 
> Ive got a couple of non Disney items I made for Christmas and finally have time to post.
> 
> I made my DD's BFF a rag quilt. The poor kid has a real pip for a Mom. I wanted the kid to know someone thinks she's worth making something special for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are a few of the tissue holders I made. I think I did 48 and have learned that even though my day job is stressful I shouldnt give it up and try to earn a living making things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on another rag quilt. Almost done with the sewing. If the snow forecasts are accurate this weekend should be a good time to do the cutting on the seams.



The quilt is so pretty and you are so sweet to take the time to make someone feel so special. The tissue covers look great. I find my creative time to be the best "therapy" after a crazy day at work.


----------



## disneychic2

PurpleEars said:


> Another idea you may want to consider is a park bag/purse for your special princess. This is my park bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I am on my Photobucket account, I will post some outfits that I made for myself, as they may be acceptable to a tween too.
> 
> A Minnie-inspired Rebecca dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Minnie-inspired Jamie dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A retro Mickey Jamie dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Mickey blouse and World Showcase skort:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully these pictures will get your creative juices going!



They sure get my creative juices flowing!! As I've said before, I love your outfits. I never make anything for myself any more and I should get back to that. Oh, and I am totally jealous that you can wear flip flops to the parks! I have to wear tennis shoes or Keens. 



BabyRapunzel said:


> Well, this is the dress I made for Christmas for my Niece who is 5. She just got back from her first trip to wdw. I never got to see her in this to see if it even fit her. I still wasn't sure if it fit her until my MIL just told me she did wear it. I can't wait to see  pictures soon. She did say that my niece loves the dress (Ariel is her favorite). And while at wdw, a few people asked where she bought it, so that is an awesome compliment. This was my first ever Grace dress.
> 
> And thank you to smile5sunshine for the pep talk that this pattern was doable. I read it over and over and then it finally made sense while I was putting it together.



Great job on the dress and I'm sure your niece loved it. Thanks for sharing!



Disney52303 said:


> Again I am behind! I adore that Ariel dress! Is it a Grace? I just purchased the pattern.
> 
> Someone asked about the four parks dress I made, it is a Stripwork Jumper but I modified the panels. I just finished this one which DD loves! I modified the straps and panels again:
> Front



That is adorable! Great job!!



PurpleEars said:


> On other exciting news: DH and I may be planning a September trip! DH just said to me the other day, would you like to go to Night of Joy? I am just super excited as music is a big part of worship for us (he sings in our church's selected voices choir). Now hopefully we can get free dining and airfare that doesn't cost a fortune. I guess we should have booked that bounceback when we were there last year, but we honestly didn't think we would go during the times they specified. I guess there may be new Disney outfits for me afterall!



Oh, that is exciting news to be planning a trip!! September is our favorite time of the year to go. We aren't going this year for the first time in a very long time and it will be hard. But next year we have two of our grandchildren turning 5, so we will take each one on a separate trip, so that will be cool. What resort do you usually choose? Have fun making new outfits for your trip and for the new niece or nephew!



lovesdumbo said:


> Such great creations being posted!
> 
> Ive got a couple of non Disney items I made for Christmas and finally have time to post.
> 
> I made my DD's BFF a rag quilt. The poor kid has a real pip for a Mom. I wanted the kid to know someone thinks she's worth making something special for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are a few of the tissue holders I made. I think I did 48 and have learned that even though my day job is stressful I shouldnt give it up and try to earn a living making things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on another rag quilt. Almost done with the sewing. If the snow forecasts are accurate this weekend should be a good time to do the cutting on the seams.



Aww, I love the rag quilt and hope it brought a smile to your DD's BFF and will continue to give her "warm fuzzies" every time she wraps up in it. What a nice thing to do.


----------



## Jen7079

DOes anyone have a serger that they love and can recommend? I am thinking about purchasing one and I am feeling very overwhelmed. I want to use it on t-shirts and rooled hems, I also want to be able to attach the "ruffler". Any help would be appreciated.

Jennifer


----------



## ColonelHathi

BabyRapunzel said:


> Yes this is the grace pattern. There is a code to use on Etsy for 20% off from this designer until Thur. Just search grace ruffle dress pattern, code is listed on her main page.



 Yay! I think I will go on Etsy and get the pattern right now! Thanks!


----------



## TarzansKat

Hi!   I finally uploaded photos of the baby quilt I did.

Not Disney, but surely fit for a princess. 






I adored the little princess fabric and based the whole quilt on that.  It was a real pleasure to make, and was gifted to one of my DIS friends who is expecting her first baby in a couple of weeks.


----------



## squirrel

Jen7079 said:


> DOes anyone have a serger that they love and can recommend? I am thinking about purchasing one and I am feeling very overwhelmed. I want to use it on t-shirts and rooled hems, I also want to be able to attach the "ruffler". Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Jennifer



I just bought a second hand one for $50.  So far I love it, it's a Powerlock.  I saw that Amazon has some great sales on sewing machines and embroidery machines.  I didn't look to see if they had any sergers on sale.


----------



## Jen7079

squirrel said:


> I just bought a second hand one for $50.  So far I love it, it's a Powerlock.  I saw that Amazon has some great sales on sewing machines and embroidery machines.  I didn't look to see if they had any sergers on sale.



I have been looking for used and I can't find any that are under $800 on my craigslist, is there saomewhere better to look?

Jennifer


----------



## cogero

My first serger was a brother 1034d and I hated it i was always having a problem with it. My replacement was a Janome 11000dx and I adore it. It is a much better quality machine . It is also 3 times the price of the brother.

Ii


----------



## squirrel

Jen7079 said:


> I have been looking for used and I can't find any that are under $800 on my craigslist, is there saomewhere better to look?
> 
> Jennifer



That's where I found mine.  I found one over a year ago for $50 and I didn't jump on getting it.  A few months ago another one was on Craigslist and I called and said I was interested but wouldn't be able to get it until Sat.  They didn't want to hold it for me that long so I called back and said I could make it in the evening on Friday.  My dad had Friday off of work so he offered to go and get it as it was about 45 min away and he didn't want my mom and I driving in the dark with it raining.  

I haven't tried to do a rolled hem yet.  The only thing I know is missing is one of the spool holders (so the thread doesn't spin).  It doesn't seem to make much difference without the extra plastic piece.

I don't think I have taken a photo to post yet.  I had to wait until I bought a new computer as the old one had no memory (extremely low).


----------



## squirrel

On Amazon there are quite a few that are in the $200-$400 range.  Hopefully some others that have newer sergers will tell you what they have.

Mine looks more like the Janome and Juki style with the knobs-not the lay in thread kind.


----------



## dianemom2

PurpleEars said:


> On other exciting news: DH and I may be planning a September trip! DH just said to me the other day, would you like to go to Night of Joy? I am just super excited as music is a big part of worship for us (he sings in our church's selected voices choir). Now hopefully we can get free dining and airfare that doesn't cost a fortune. I guess we should have booked that bounceback when we were there last year, but we honestly didn't think we would go during the times they specified. I guess there may be new Disney outfits for me afterall!


I hope that they do the free dining.  It is too bad that you didn't book the bounce back offer but if you didn't know what your plans would be, I guess it didn't make sense to book something.  I'm hoping that they extend the room only discount code for a few more days.  Right now we are arriving just after it ends.



lovesdumbo said:


> I'm working on another rag quilt. Almost done with the sewing. If the snow forecasts are accurate this weekend should be a good time to do the cutting on the seams.


The rag quilt is adorable and I love the tissue holders.  It is great to get a snow day and have lots of crafty fun.



Jen7079 said:


> DOes anyone have a serger that they love and can recommend? I am thinking about purchasing one and I am feeling very overwhelmed. I want to use it on t-shirts and rooled hems, I also want to be able to attach the "ruffler". Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Jennifer


I just love my Bernina serger.  It is a high quality machine.  I also bought mine second hand.  I didn't want to buy an inexpensive machine because I wanted it to last for years and years.  I bought mine on ebay.  It is a little riskier but there is a lot more to choose from.  My Bernina does a beautiful stitch and I love to do rolled hems and lettuce edging.  My friend with a Brother sergers said that mine is much quieter than hers is also.



TarzansKat said:


>


The quilt is beautiful!  I love how you based it on the princess fabric.  I'm sure that the mom must have appreciated such a lovely gift.



Jen7079 said:


> I have been looking for used and I can't find any that are under $800 on my craigslist, is there somewhere better to look?
> 
> Jennifer


As I said further up, check on ebay.  I've bought two embroidery machines, a sewing machine and a serger on ebay.  I only buy from sellers with a track record of selling sewing or embroidery machines.  And they must have only positive feedback.  If you pay through paypal, you have plenty of protection.


----------



## Jen7079

cogero said:


> My first serger was a brother 1034d and I hated it i was always having a problem with it. My replacement was a Janome 11000dx and I adore it. It is a much better quality machine . It is also 3 times the price of the brother.
> 
> Ii



That is good to know, I was looking at the Brother 1034d, but only because of the price. I don't mind spending more, but I want to be sure that I have to iykwim. I was looking at the babylocks, but I don't want to spend $2,500 if I don't have to. 

Off to check out Janomes.

Jennifer


----------



## Jen7079

[/QUOTE] I just love my Bernina serger.  It is a high quality machine.  I also bought mine second hand.  I didn't want to buy an inexpensive machine because I wanted it to last for years and years.  I bought mine on ebay.  It is a little riskier but there is a lot more to choose from.  My Bernina does a beautiful stitch and I love to do rolled hems and lettuce edging.  My friend with a Brother sergers said that mine is much quieter than hers is also.



As I said further up, check on ebay.  I've bought two embroidery machines, a sewing machine and a serger on ebay.  I only buy from sellers with a track record of selling sewing or embroidery machines.  And they must have only positive feedback.  If you pay through paypal, you have plenty of protection.[/QUOTE]

Thank you I will go and check ebay. 

Does anyone have an opinion on Juki?

Jennifer


----------



## dianemom2

Jen7079 said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on Juki?
> 
> Jennifer


Are you talking about a new Juki or an old one?  I played with the Juki machines at the Sewing Expo back on October.  I was very impressed with the sewing machines. I didn't spend much time on the sergers.  I understand that the sewing machines are an excellent value.  Juki has had a great reputation as an industrial machine.  I think they are working on expanding their use as sewing machines in the homes.

This is similar to my serger but it is one model up:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bernina-130...538?pt=BI_Sewing_Machines&hash=item43b85e40c2


----------



## Jen7079

dianemom2 said:


> Are you talking about a new Juki or an old one?  I played with the Juki machines at the Sewing Expo back on October.  I was very impressed with the sewing machines. I didn't spend much time on the sergers.  I understand that the sewing machines are an excellent value.  Juki has had a great reputation as an industrial machine.  I think they are working on expanding their use as sewing machines in the homes.
> 
> This is similar to my serger but it is one model up:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bernina-130...538?pt=BI_Sewing_Machines&hash=item43b85e40c2



Thanks! As I tend to forget auctions I went ahead and bid.


----------



## pyrxtc

This is the dress that I am working on for my neighbors grand-daughter. So far it's a pain but some of that is my fault and the rest if the directions that make no sense at all. It looks like it will come out okay though. Still more to do....

http://confesseddisneyaddict.blogspot.com/2013/02/a-4th-birthday-princess-part-1.html


----------



## dbarker

I am making wristlet key fobs for FE gifts for our upcoming cruises.  

I bought 1.25" key hardware.

Problem:  I cannot find 1.25" webbing, ribbon, or twill tape.  Ugggh.   Actually I found some on Amazon, but they wanted more for shipping and handling than the webbing cost.

Any suggestions about what I can do to make these key fobs? 

TIA.  All suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Jen7079 said:


> That is good to know, I was looking at the Brother 1034d, but only because of the price. I don't mind spending more, but I want to be sure that I have to iykwim. I was looking at the babylocks, but I don't want to spend $2,500 if I don't have to.
> 
> Off to check out Janomes.
> 
> Jennifer



The brother was okay, my foot lever broke after about a month. I now have a Janome and I love it!! Its so smooth and quiet. I don't remember the model.


----------



## cogero

Why oh why am I having so many problems finding boy fabric I love for this next trip 

Nothing has been speaking to me.


----------



## Jen7079

cogero said:


> Why oh why am I having so many problems finding boy fabric I love for this next trip
> 
> Nothing has been speaking to me.



I have boys and we are taking my cousin's daughter with us in June and I was really excited to be able to sew cute stuff for a girl. I can't find any cute girl Disney fabric... When I am looking for boys all the girl stuff looks so cute, but now that I am able to buy the girl stuff it is all blah and overly busy..


----------



## disneychic2

TarzansKat said:


> Hi!   I finally uploaded photos of the baby quilt I did.
> 
> Not Disney, but surely fit for a princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I adored the little princess fabric and based the whole quilt on that.  It was a real pleasure to make, and was gifted to one of my DIS friends who is expecting her first baby in a couple of weeks.



What a beautiful quilt and I just know a lot of love went into it. Great job!



pyrxtc said:


> This is the dress that I am working on for my neighbors grand-daughter. So far it's a pain but some of that is my fault and the rest if the directions that make no sense at all. It looks like it will come out okay though. Still more to do....
> 
> http://confesseddisneyaddict.blogspot.com/2013/02/a-4th-birthday-princess-part-1.html



So far so good. Sorry it's been a trial for you. Commercial patterns can be a bit problematic. Hope you can get it done on time. I'm sure it will be lovely once it's all done. Then you can breath a sigh of relief. Keep up the good work!



cogero said:


> Why oh why am I having so many problems finding boy fabric I love for this next trip
> 
> Nothing has been speaking to me.



I hear you! It's true of ready made clothing as well. Boys stuff just isn't doesn't seem to have the cool factor any more. Frustrating!


----------



## TarzansKat

Thanks for the compliments!  I did love making it and they loved receiving it!


----------



## pyrxtc

disneychic2 said:


> So far so good. Sorry it's been a trial for you. Commercial patterns can be a bit problematic. Hope you can get it done on time. I'm sure it will be lovely once it's all done. Then you can breath a sigh of relief. Keep up the good work!



I usually put together commercial patterns with ease. It's the only kind I've done so far. It's coming along with a few issues but I think it looks great so far.










The rag quilt look great, I know she will love it ! 

The other quilt is cute too.

The clothes with the ruffle arms are cute but I LOVE the pants with all the scraps look at the bottom. 

I can't help anyone with a serger because I bought mine used and have not used it yet.


----------



## goteamwood

cogero said:


> My first serger was a brother 1034d and I hated it i was always having a problem with it. My replacement was a Janome 11000dx and I adore it. It is a much better quality machine . It is also 3 times the price of the brother.
> 
> Ii





Jen7079 said:


> That is good to know, I was looking at the Brother 1034d, but only because of the price. I don't mind spending more, but I want to be sure that I have to iykwim. I was looking at the babylocks, but I don't want to spend $2,500 if I don't have to.
> 
> Off to check out Janomes.
> 
> Jennifer


I bought the 1034D based on good Amazon reviews and have been happy with it. I have only used it for a dozen or so projects, but I find it easy to use and easy to thread after I figured it out the first time. I signed up for an online class from Craftsy but haven't had time to even start it yet. 



cogero said:


> Why oh why am I having so many problems finding boy fabric I love for this next trip
> 
> Nothing has been speaking to me.


Have you tried spoonflower.com? I had the same issue so I made my own: http://www.spoonflower.com/fabric/1606588
If you search "disney" you can see a lot of haunted-mansion inspired, and some other Disney-inspried fabrics. I sort of like the abstract references, like the geodesic Epcot-ish print.



pyrxtc said:


> I usually put together commercial patterns with ease. It's the only kind I've done so far. It's coming along with a few issues but I think it looks great so far.


I think this looks amazing. But I read your blog post and it made me SO GLAD I have boys. I lost count of all those skirt layers!


----------



## love to stitch

TarzansKat said:


> Hi!   I finally uploaded photos of the baby quilt I did.
> 
> Not Disney, but surely fit for a princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I adored the little princess fabric and based the whole quilt on that.  It was a real pleasure to make, and was gifted to one of my DIS friends who is expecting her first baby in a couple of weeks.



A beautiful quilt, I'm sure your friend will treasure it.



pyrxtc said:


> I usually put together commercial patterns with ease. It's the only kind I've done so far. It's coming along with a few issues but I think it looks great so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rag quilt look great, I know she will love it !
> 
> The other quilt is cute too.
> 
> The clothes with the ruffle arms are cute but I LOVE the pants with all the scraps look at the bottom.
> 
> I can't help anyone with a serger because I bought mine used and have not used it yet.



That is a beautiful dress.


----------



## dianemom2

Jen7079 said:


> Thanks! As I tend to forget auctions I went ahead and bid.


Try signing up at Auctionsniper.com.  I love using it.  It makes buying things on auctions so simple.  Plus you can't get carried away and overbid.



pyrxtc said:


> This is the dress that I am working on for my neighbors grand-daughter. So far it's a pain but some of that is my fault and the rest if the directions that make no sense at all. It looks like it will come out okay though. Still more to do....
> 
> http://confesseddisneyaddict.blogspot.com/2013/02/a-4th-birthday-princess-part-1.html


Wow, looks just beautiful so far.  I think the little girls is going to flip out when she sees it.



dbarker said:


> I am making wristlet key fobs for FE gifts for our upcoming cruises.
> 
> I bought 1.25" key hardware.
> 
> Problem:  I cannot find 1.25" webbing, ribbon, or twill tape.  Ugggh.   Actually I found some on Amazon, but they wanted more for shipping and handling than the webbing cost.
> 
> Any suggestions about what I can do to make these key fobs?
> 
> TIA.  All suggestions are greatly appreciated.


Instead of making with with webbing, make your own straps with fabric lined with a heavy interfacing.  That way you can use all kinds of cool Disney fabric.  Also, did you try looking on Etsy?  I found this right away:
http://www.etsy.com/listing/100410176/cotton-webbing-15-yards-of-125-medium



cogero said:


> Why oh why am I having so many problems finding boy fabric I love for this next trip
> 
> Nothing has been speaking to me.


Sorry you haven't found exactly what you have in mind.  I usually buy what is on sale and then figure out what I want to make with it.  I am just finishing up 12 pairs of boys' shorts and matching t-shirts.  I hope to post some pictures this weekend.



pyrxtc said:


> I usually put together commercial patterns with ease. It's the only kind I've done so far. It's coming along with a few issues but I think it looks great so far.


It looks awesome!


----------



## pyrxtc

goteamwood said:


> I think this looks amazing. But I read your blog post and it made me SO GLAD I have boys. I lost count of all those skirt layers!






love to stitch said:


> That is a beautiful dress.





dianemom2 said:


> Wow, looks just beautiful so far.  I think the little girls is going to flip out when she sees it.
> 
> Sorry you haven't found exactly what you have in mind.  I usually buy what is on sale and then figure out what I want to make with it.  I am just finishing up 12 pairs of boys' shorts and matching t-shirts.  I hope to post some pictures this weekend.
> 
> It looks awesome!



Thank you all for the compliments. I can't believe how much I have left to do on it or that I am considering adding some kind of sleeve flutter thing out of the tulle too. Yes, I am crazy but my friends love me that way.

My boys are not waiting for me to make anything for them. My DD16 has a lot of things in mind though now that see's I really can sew.

I have a 9 month old niece and one due in May and I am looking forward to making them some great dresses. I get to star by making my first niece's 1st birthday dress next month. Yay !! I'm going to make it special and give it to her early so she can get her birthday pictures done it maybe.


----------



## nannye

Forgive me if I've already asked here I'm having a hard time keeping everything straight and don't get on this board near as much as I'd like. 

I'm in search of some scrapbooking related embroidery designs, and wondering if anyone has seen any out there? 

Thanks
Erin


----------



## squirrel

Has anyone used sheets for making clothes?

I started buying some at the second hand store when I found a flat twin Toy Story sheet.  Last week I found a striped one that had some nice colors in it.  They are much cheaper than fabric at the store.

I'm going to make some dresses with the Toy Story sheet for my nieces to wear on Toy Story night on the cruise.

I kind of feel like I'm the governess (Maria) from the Sound of Music making clothes out of sheets and pillowcases!


----------



## pyrxtc

squirrel said:


> Has anyone used sheets for making clothes?
> 
> I started buying some at the second hand store when I found a flat twin Toy Story sheet.  Last week I found a striped one that had some nice colors in it.  They are much cheaper than fabric at the store.
> 
> I'm going to make some dresses with the Toy Story sheet for my nieces to wear on Toy Story night on the cruise.
> 
> I kind of feel like I'm the governess (Maria) from the Sound of Music making clothes out of sheets and pillowcases!



I used a Dalmations sheet to make a skirt. They had already been made into curtains when I bought them. It came out cute but it wasn't much fabric.


----------



## VBAndrea

PurpleEars said:


> A Minnie-inspired Jamie dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A retro Mickey Jamie dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully these pictures will get your creative juices going!


I know you posted these before, but I have to quote them again because I just LOVE them!  If I ever get around to making myself something I think that will be the first pattern I buy for myself.



BabyRapunzel said:


> Well, this is the dress I made for Christmas for my Niece who is 5. She just got back from her first trip to wdw. I never got to see her in this to see if it even fit her. I still wasn't sure if it fit her until my MIL just told me she did wear it. I can't wait to see  pictures soon. She did say that my niece loves the dress (Ariel is her favorite). And while at wdw, a few people asked where she bought it, so that is an awesome compliment. This was my first ever Grace dress.
> 
> And thank you to smile5sunshine for the pep talk that this pattern was doable. I read it over and over and then it finally made sense while I was putting it together.


That turned out beautiful!  I love the colors in the fabric.




Disney52303 said:


> Again I am behind! I adore that Ariel dress! Is it a Grace? I just purchased the pattern.
> 
> Someone asked about the four parks dress I made, it is a Stripwork Jumper but I modified the panels. I just finished this one which DD loves! I modified the straps and panels again:
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am phone posting and am sorry if these are large!


Very pretty and my what a lot of applique work!  You must have put a lot of time into that dress -- well worth it though!



PurpleEars said:


> On other exciting news: DH and I may be planning a September trip! DH just said to me the other day, would you like to go to Night of Joy? I am just super excited as music is a big part of worship for us (he sings in our church's selected voices choir). Now hopefully we can get free dining and airfare that doesn't cost a fortune. I guess we should have booked that bounceback when we were there last year, but we honestly didn't think we would go during the times they specified. I guess there may be new Disney outfits for me afterall!


That sounds like a wonderful time to go!  



lovesdumbo said:


> Such great creations being posted!
> 
> Ive got a couple of non Disney items I made for Christmas and finally have time to post.
> 
> I made my DD's BFF a rag quilt. The poor kid has a real pip for a Mom. I wanted the kid to know someone thinks she's worth making something special for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are a few of the tissue holders I made. I think I did 48 and have learned that even though my day job is stressful I shouldnt give it up and try to earn a living making things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on another rag quilt. Almost done with the sewing. If the snow forecasts are accurate this weekend should be a good time to do the cutting on the seams.


I love the rag quilt!  I made one for a big give and one for my dogs, but I would love to do one for each of my kids too.


TarzansKat said:


> Hi!   I finally uploaded photos of the baby quilt I did.
> 
> Not Disney, but surely fit for a princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I adored the little princess fabric and based the whole quilt on that.  It was a real pleasure to make, and was gifted to one of my DIS friends who is expecting her first baby in a couple of weeks.


Just beautiful and I love the princess fabric as well -- it's adorable!



pyrxtc said:


> I usually put together commercial patterns with ease. It's the only kind I've done so far. It's coming along with a few issues but I think it looks great so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't help anyone with a serger because I bought mine used and have not used it yet.


And to think I was going to suggest the other pattern you posted but I'm so glad you picked this one -- it's stunning!



squirrel said:


> Has anyone used sheets for making clothes?
> 
> I started buying some at the second hand store when I found a flat twin Toy Story sheet.  Last week I found a striped one that had some nice colors in it.  They are much cheaper than fabric at the store.
> 
> I'm going to make some dresses with the Toy Story sheet for my nieces to wear on Toy Story night on the cruise.
> 
> I kind of feel like I'm the governess (Maria) from the Sound of Music making clothes out of sheets and pillowcases!


I have never used them but I've seen a couple of things others have made with them and the outfits all looked great.  I look every time I go to the thrift stores, but I guess I don't go often enough to find anything.


----------



## dianemom2

pyrxtc said:


> I have a 9 month old niece and one due in May and I am looking forward to making them some great dresses. I get to star by making my first niece's 1st birthday dress next month. Yay !! I'm going to make it special and give it to her early so she can get her birthday pictures done it maybe.


I love making stuff for my  niece.  Basically because I can make anything that I feel like making.  Can't wait to see the birthday dress.



nannye said:


> I'm in search of some scrapbooking related embroidery designs, and wondering if anyone has seen any out there?
> 
> Thanks
> Erin


I haven't seen anything but did you try emblibrary?  They seems to have a huge variety of designs.



squirrel said:


> Has anyone used sheets for making clothes?
> 
> I started buying some at the second hand store when I found a flat twin Toy Story sheet.  Last week I found a striped one that had some nice colors in it.  They are much cheaper than fabric at the store.
> 
> I'm going to make some dresses with the Toy Story sheet for my nieces to wear on Toy Story night on the cruise.
> 
> I kind of feel like I'm the governess (Maria) from the Sound of Music making clothes out of sheets and pillowcases!


Beth, who used to be on here all the time was a huge thrift store shopper and she bought sheets all the time to make into stuff.  In fact, for Christmas this year she made all of her granddaughters flannel nighties out of a set of flannel sheets that she bought at the thrift store.  And she just made a kimono for her a granddaughter for her birthday party out of something she found at a thrift store too.

I just made a dozen pairs of t-shirt shorts with t-shirts that I got at the thrift store.  If it has cute material, I so go for it!


----------



## ColonelHathi

cogero said:
			
		

> Why oh why am I having so many problems finding boy fabric I love for this next trip
> 
> Nothing has been speaking to me.



Totally hear you, very tricky once they get to age 5-6 (and beyond). I feel like I am "shorting" DS for our upcoming trip. What characters does your DS like? There's some cool new Star Wars fabric at Joann that DS really liked. I made at water bottle carrier and will probably make a draw string pack for him too. DS also adores Stitch, and while I didn't find Stitch fabric (other than on Etsy) I did decide to make home an appliqued tee - not too complicated. I wanted to make some Hawaiian shorts to go with, but found some on Lands End at the end of last season so I went the ready-made route instead.  DS is also into Legos, but I don't know that I've ever seen Lego "themed" fabric (Ninjago, Chima, Star Wars, etc.)?

That said, I would also recommend looking for a Disney Tee and maybe fabric for coordinating shorts? It's really tough once they grow out of the toddler stage honestly. Why can't they just stay little!  I do like the one shorts pattern I've seen on here from YCMT - great way to repurpose 2nd hand tees. Good luck!


----------



## cogero

My son is nonverbal and autistic so I generally dress him in what I want. I make his pants because he is very sensory and lots of storebought things set him off.

I don't generally use Disney prints because I find their quality lacking. I am searching for some different plaids and such right now.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!! A new big give was just posted!! Trevor, a star wars lover and his 4yo twin sisters!!!! Please come and help to bless this family with some pixie dust! They surely deserve it!!! Thanks so much!!! Please join in if you haven't ever before!!!!

Wendy





http://disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi


----------



## kellygirl2

Hello you talented ladies.  I just wanted to let you know I have been so inspired by reading the last few threads and have finally worked up the courage to do some sewing for my almost 3 year old twins for our trip this summer.    

I just wanted to say I am so impressed and inspired with all of your creations.  

Kelly


----------



## SallyfromDE

squirrel said:


> Has anyone used sheets for making clothes?
> 
> I started buying some at the second hand store when I found a flat twin Toy Story sheet.  Last week I found a striped one that had some nice colors in it.  They are much cheaper than fabric at the store.
> 
> I'm going to make some dresses with the Toy Story sheet for my nieces to wear on Toy Story night on the cruise.
> 
> I kind of feel like I'm the governess (Maria) from the Sound of Music making clothes out of sheets and pillowcases!



i do, but sometimes the print is too big or the sheet too thin.


----------



## sewmess

Disney52303 said:


> Again I am behind! I adore that Ariel dress! Is it a Grace? I just purchased the pattern.
> 
> Someone asked about the four parks dress I made, it is a Stripwork Jumper but I modified the panels. I just finished this one which DD loves! I modified the straps and panels again:
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am phone posting and am sorry if these are large!



WOW!!  I'm not usually one for the cutesy look, but this is Amazing!! 



pyrxtc said:


> I usually put together commercial patterns with ease. It's the only kind I've done so far. It's coming along with a few issues but I think it looks great so far.



I wasn't sure this would look right when I saw the pattern - meaning the princess seams. But it's fabulous!



squirrel said:


> Has anyone used sheets for making clothes?
> 
> I started buying some at the second hand store when I found a flat twin Toy Story sheet.  Last week I found a striped one that had some nice colors in it.  They are much cheaper than fabric at the store.
> 
> I'm going to make some dresses with the Toy Story sheet for my nieces to wear on Toy Story night on the cruise.
> 
> I kind of feel like I'm the governess (Maria) from the Sound of Music making clothes out of sheets and pillowcases!



I do a lot of re-conning: T-shirts, sheets, etc. (especially t-shirts.  I think I may have a bit of a problem there. ) The big thing, which has been mentioned here, is the sheets do tend to be a bit thinner than quilting or even apparel cottons.  But they can make some cute stuff.

PurpleEars: I love that whole set of outfits you did for yourself and personally, I think that Disney should look into making something like your EPCOT set for their personal tour guides.  Not that I'm saying you look like a tour guide...well, maybe I am.    But in a good way!

I actually have finished my pattern weights, but my photohosting site and myself are having a bit of a "I'm not talking to you moment."  If I ever get it to behave, I'll post pictures of them.


----------



## goteamwood

cogero said:


> My son is nonverbal and autistic so I generally dress him in what I want. I make his pants because he is very sensory and lots of storebought things set him off.
> 
> I don't generally use Disney prints because I find their quality lacking. I am searching for some different plaids and such right now.



I only have boys and I made them custom clothing for our trip in Oct/Nov. I made several of the Carla C bowling shirts, some with licensed fabric, but a few without. I posted photos of all of them. I did a Cars one which did have licensed Cars fabric, but I only had a single Fat Quarter and made two shirts from it. I used mainly Racing Check and solid black. I also did a pirate one which was red/white striped and a "vest" from black pirate fabric, those were my favorites. And a Mickey one that was just solids, red, yellow and black with appliqués, I used cotton quilting solids. It was cheaper and the fabric was good quality. I also made them some easy fit pants and a few embroidered t-shirts, but the bowling shirts were definitely the bulk of the sewing I did. I think I made 12 total (two each of 6 patterns) and they all look pretty different.


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> I don't generally use Disney prints because I find their quality lacking. I am searching for some different plaids and such right now.


I got tons of cute madras plaids at Joanns on one of their clearance sales.  They are just starting to get some springtime stuff in so I'm sure you will find something great.  I did see that somebody said that Fabric.com was having a good sale too.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!! A new big give was just posted!! Trevor, a star wars lover and his 4yo twin sisters!!!! Please come and help to bless this family with some pixie dust! They surely deserve it!!! Thanks so much!!! Please join in if you haven't ever before!!!!
> 
> Wendy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi


I've signed up and can't wait to start sewing!!!



kellygirl2 said:


> Hello you talented ladies.  I just wanted to let you know I have been so inspired by reading the last few threads and have finally worked up the courage to do some sewing for my almost 3 year old twins for our trip this summer.
> 
> I just wanted to say I am so impressed and inspired with all of your creations.
> 
> Kelly


Welcome to the group Kelly!  Do you have boys or girls or both?  We have another twin mom in our group with two boys who are also preschool aged.  We can't wait to see what you've started sewing.


----------



## ivey_family

dianemom2 said:


> Here are a couple of things that I finished up on Friday.  The weekend was busy so I am just getting around to taking pictures now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have almost used up that ruffle fabric.  I am happy with how the outfits turned out but I doubt I will buy that fabric again.  Also, I swear that I had hooped that sandcastle dress straight but it looks so crooked in the pictures!  I don't know what happened.
> 
> Also, there is a special e-pattern sale this week.  You can get 18 patterns for $25.  I like most of the patterns so it is probably worth it for me to purchase the package but other patterns I will probably not use.  Anyhow here is a link:
> http://gotosew.com/2013/02/sew-fab-pattern-sale-giveaway/



Cute as always!  I wish I was your niece and had such a fun summer wardrobe!  



Kktraylor said:


> Here's an example of the Snow White outfit she likes.



This is adorable!  Totally perfect for a tween or teen!



BabyRapunzel said:


> Well, this is the dress I made for Christmas for my Niece who is 5. She just got back from her first trip to wdw. I never got to see her in this to see if it even fit her. I still wasn't sure if it fit her until my MIL just told me she did wear it. I can't wait to see  pictures soon. She did say that my niece loves the dress (Ariel is her favorite). And while at wdw, a few people asked where she bought it, so that is an awesome compliment. This was my first ever Grace dress.
> 
> And thank you to smile5sunshine for the pep talk that this pattern was doable. I read it over and over and then it finally made sense while I was putting it together.



Adorable!  I hope you'll share a modeled pic when you get one!



Disney52303 said:


> Again I am behind! I adore that Ariel dress! Is it a Grace? I just purchased the pattern.
> 
> Someone asked about the four parks dress I made, it is a Stripwork Jumper but I modified the panels. I just finished this one which DD loves! I modified the straps and panels again:
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am phone posting and am sorry if these are large!



LOVE that dress!  Just beautiful!



PurpleEars said:


> On other exciting news: DH and I may be planning a September trip! DH just said to me the other day, would you like to go to Night of Joy? I am just super excited as music is a big part of worship for us (he sings in our church's selected voices choir). Now hopefully we can get free dining and airfare that doesn't cost a fortune. I guess we should have booked that bounceback when we were there last year, but we honestly didn't think we would go during the times they specified. I guess there may be new Disney outfits for me afterall!



Yay for a possible trip!  I hope you get to go!  My husband would love to attend the Night of Joy, too.  If only it were not in September.  I doubt we will go back at that time of year.  Too humid for our taste.  We're wimps on humidity!  



lovesdumbo said:


> I made my DD's BFF a rag quilt. The poor kid has a real pip for a Mom. I wanted the kid to know someone thinks she's worth making something special for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are a few of the tissue holders I made. I think I did 48 and have learned that even though my day job is stressful I shouldnt give it up and try to earn a living making things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on another rag quilt. Almost done with the sewing. If the snow forecasts are accurate this weekend should be a good time to do the cutting on the seams.



That quilt is very pretty!  What a sweet gift!  What are all those tissue holders for?  48!  Yikes!  Production line!




TarzansKat said:


> Hi!   I finally uploaded photos of the baby quilt I did.
> 
> Not Disney, but surely fit for a princess.



Very pretty!



pyrxtc said:


> I usually put together commercial patterns with ease. It's the only kind I've done so far. It's coming along with a few issues but I think it looks great so far.



Wow!  That turned out beautifully!  Can't wait to see it modeled!



squirrel said:


> Has anyone used sheets for making clothes?
> 
> I started buying some at the second hand store when I found a flat twin Toy Story sheet.  Last week I found a striped one that had some nice colors in it.  They are much cheaper than fabric at the store.
> 
> I'm going to make some dresses with the Toy Story sheet for my nieces to wear on Toy Story night on the cruise.
> 
> I kind of feel like I'm the governess (Maria) from the Sound of Music making clothes out of sheets and pillowcases!



I used a sheet for a baby carrier and plan to use the rest for an apron.  I LOVE using unusual items for sewing!  Good luck with yours!


Well, after a marathon of sewing last week, I finished the beach robes for my kiddos.  I'm very happy with the results and they worked great, BUT I'm not in a hurry to use towels/terry cloth anytime soon.  What a messy project!  Nothing difficult, but little bits of towel were EVERYWHERE!  I was happy to vacuum my sewing area tonight!  (Also, the towels I got from Walmart snagged something furious.  I don't know if all towels would behave that way or not.)

OH, and I ended up back at Walmart for the fabric I mentioned last week that is the hood lining, appliqes and belts.  JoAnn's just didn't have anything in the colors I wanted, while the Wally one was exactly right.  I asked about coupons and they looked at me like I had two heads.  So, no, Walmart does not accept competitor coupons.  

All three robes:





Applique closeup:





Heading to the pool:





Regards,
C.


----------



## cogero

I love the beach robes. 

I think I need to take a trip to one of the other Joann's besides the closes one because I think I am sick of looking at their stock LOL.

So much cuteness posted. Love the princess dress.


----------



## kellygirl2

Welcome to the group Kelly!  Do you have boys or girls or both?  We have another twin mom in our group with two boys who are also preschool aged.  We can't wait to see what you've started sewing.[/QUOTE]


I have a boy and a girl so I get to try all kinds of fun stuff!!!  I am starting out with a pair of easy fit pants for both of them.  They keep asking me if I made their jammie pants yet 

There may also be a Brother 770 coming to our house soon thanks to all of you wonderful ladies.    

Kelly


----------



## pyrxtc

ivey_family said:


> Wow!  That turned out beautifully!  Can't wait to see it modeled!
> 
> Well, after a marathon of sewing last week, I finished the beach robes for my kiddos.  I'm very happy with the results and they worked great, BUT I'm not in a hurry to use towels/terry cloth anytime soon.  What a messy project!  Nothing difficult, but little bits of towel were EVERYWHERE!  I was happy to vacuum my sewing area tonight!  (Also, the towels I got from Walmart snagged something furious.  I don't know if all towels would behave that way or not.)
> 
> OH, and I ended up back at Walmart for the fabric I mentioned last week that is the hood lining, appliqes and belts.  JoAnn's just didn't have anything in the colors I wanted, while the Wally one was exactly right.  I asked about coupons and they looked at me like I had two heads.  So, no, Walmart does not accept competitor coupons.
> 
> All three robes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applique closeup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading to the pool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.



I hope I get a picture of it modeled too...

Those robes look awesome ! I really like the colors and stripes in the sand pail and the initial make it more special. I like initials better than names because it makes it a little easier to pass down.

Towels are a pain. I sewed some monkey tails out of  a brown towel for the school play and now I have little brown spots everywhere, looks like ants all over my chair and carpet.


----------



## VBAndrea

ivey_family said:


> Well, after a marathon of sewing last week, I finished the beach robes for my kiddos.  I'm very happy with the results and they worked great, BUT I'm not in a hurry to use towels/terry cloth anytime soon.  What a messy project!  Nothing difficult, but little bits of towel were EVERYWHERE!  I was happy to vacuum my sewing area tonight!  (Also, the towels I got from Walmart snagged something furious.  I don't know if all towels would behave that way or not.)
> 
> OH, and I ended up back at Walmart for the fabric I mentioned last week that is the hood lining, appliqes and belts.  JoAnn's just didn't have anything in the colors I wanted, while the Wally one was exactly right.  I asked about coupons and they looked at me like I had two heads.  So, no, Walmart does not accept competitor coupons.
> 
> All three robes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applique closeup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading to the pool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.


Those turned out perfect in every way!  I love how all three have a different color towel and how the stripe fabric for the ties and appliques pulls all the colors together so nicely.  Hopefully they will each get a couple of years' wear out of them with all the work you put into them.  I'm assuming you went to Great Wolf -- did you have fun?  We have been to the one in Williamsburg a couple of times and the kids just love it.


----------



## pequele

ivey_family said:


> All three robes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applique closeup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading to the pool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.



What pattern is this? I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## ivey_family

VBAndrea said:
			
		

> Those turned out perfect in every way!  I love how all three have a different color towel and how the stripe fabric for the ties and appliques pulls all the colors together so nicely.  Hopefully they will each get a couple of years' wear out of them with all the work you put into them.  I'm assuming you went to Great Wolf -- did you have fun?  We have been to the one in Williamsburg a couple of times and the kids just love it.



Thank you all for the kind comments on the robes!  If anyone is interested in sizing on the pattern, I made the largest size offered, a 3T/4T, for dd (yellow robe) with no alterations to the pattern.  She wears a 3T shirt size and the robe is huge on her.  I used the same size for both boys who wear 5-6 in shirts.  For theirs I added 5 inches length to the robe, 3 inches to the sleeves and moved the belt down an inch at the waist.  As long as they don't suddenly get too broad across the shoulders, we should be set for a few years of wear!

We went to a small local waterpark that's attached to a Holiday Inn.  It's about a third of the size of Great Wolf.  This is our second year going there with two other families.  The oldest kids are currently 5, so this park is the perfect size for all of the littles we've got - 7 kids total from 5 down to 1.  Eventually we will be 'moving up' to bigger places like GWL as the kids get older and become better swimmers.

Regards,
C.


----------



## ivey_family

pequele said:
			
		

> What pattern is this? I LOVE IT!!!!



Here's the pattern:
http://www.danamadeit.com/2011/06/the-beach-robe-pattern.html

See my previous comment regarding sizing.

Regards,
C.


----------



## dianemom2

ivey_family said:


> Well, after a marathon of sewing last week, I finished the beach robes for my kiddos.  I'm very happy with the results and they worked great, BUT I'm not in a hurry to use towels/terry cloth anytime soon.  What a messy project!  Nothing difficult, but little bits of towel were EVERYWHERE!  I was happy to vacuum my sewing area tonight!
> 
> All three robes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading to the pool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.


If you think sewing in the towels was hard, try putting buttonholes in them!  My machine definitely wasn't happy about that.  I finally figured out that I could put some solvy on the top and bottom of the towel and it helped a lot.  Your pool robes turned out great.  The fabric from Walmart was perfect and I can see why you went back to get it.  Your kids must have had a great time at the water park.  What amazes me most about the picture though is how big your daughter has gotten.  She has turned from a baby into a little girl!



kellygirl2 said:


> I have a boy and a girl so I get to try all kinds of fun stuff!!!  I am starting out with a pair of easy fit pants for both of them.  They keep asking me if I made their jammie pants yet
> 
> There may also be a Brother 770 coming to our house soon thanks to all of you wonderful ladies.
> 
> Kelly


How fun to have one of each to sew for.  You will be able to make lots of coordinating outfits that would have cost you a bundle at a boutique.



ivey_family said:


> We went to a small local waterpark that's attached to a Holiday Inn.  It's about a third of the size of Great Wolf.  This is our second year going there with two other families.  The oldest kids are currently 5, so this park is the perfect size for all of the littles we've got - 7 kids total from 5 down to 1.  Eventually we will be 'moving up' to bigger places like GWL as the kids get older and become better swimmers.
> 
> Regards,
> C.


Sounds like the perfect place for your little ones.  We've never gone to GWL and I'd really like to go.  It is just so expensive!


----------



## worm761

I posted this on the Community forum but it was suggested that I post it here. So here it is: 

Seriously considering purchasing an embroidery machine. I enjoy sewing and am thinking of starting to make DD's clothing. It is getting harder and harder to find things that fit they way they should on her. Anyway, I don't want everything she wears to be plain. I want a machine that I can make a picture on my computer and then send it to the machine and it makes it.

I am looking at the Singer Futura XL 400. It is currently on sale for $699 at JoAnn's. And from what I am reading I can get a pretty good area to embroider if I purchase larger hoops.

Can I use a downloaded font like Disney font with a machine?

Can I just grab clipart and use that for a pattern?

The other machine I was looking at was a Brother but it is not getting the best of reviews.

Any advice is helpful! I will add that it has been close to 10 years since I have sewn so everything is kind of brand new all over again.


----------



## ivey_family

worm761 said:


> I posted this on the Community forum but it was suggested that I post it here. So here it is:
> 
> Seriously considering purchasing an embroidery machine. I enjoy sewing and am thinking of starting to make DD's clothing. It is getting harder and harder to find things that fit they way they should on her. Anyway, I don't want everything she wears to be plain. I want a machine that I can make a picture on my computer and then send it to the machine and it makes it.
> 
> I am looking at the Singer Futura XL 400. It is currently on sale for $699 at JoAnn's. And from what I am reading I can get a pretty good area to embroider if I purchase larger hoops.
> 
> Can I use a downloaded font like Disney font with a machine?
> 
> Can I just grab clipart and use that for a pattern?
> 
> The other machine I was looking at was a Brother but it is not getting the best of reviews.
> 
> Any advice is helpful! I will add that it has been close to 10 years since I have sewn so everything is kind of brand new all over again.



First, welcome!  You'll find lots of inspiration and ideas here!

No, you cannot just send a picture to the machine.  A file has to be specially digitized to create a design.  However, there are 10s of thousands of designs available through many different digitizers online, so almost anything you might want to add is probably available.  If you really love embroidery and applique, you can learn to digitize yourself, but very few people start out doing that.  There is a steep learning curve, and using already produced designs from many different digitizers can help in understanding how digitizing works.

Fonts can be purchased and used as individual files OR text can be added through some embroidery software (ex: Stitch Era Universal) with varying results.  Purchased fonts are generally more reliable than using text in a program.

I can't remember if anyone on here has the Singer you're speaking of.  Most of us have some type of Brother machine, with many of us starting with the Brother PE-770 as our entry level machine.  The larger field of the Singer is tempting, but the machine doesn't get consistant reviews.  It's totally an individual decision, though.  If you can personally 'test drive' several machines, you'll get a feel for what you're most comfortable with.

Hope that helps a little bit!  Good luck making the decision!
Regards,
C.


----------



## rharper1496

I can already tell this thread is going to be dangerous, I've only read a few pages and I've already added to my "must make those" list.  #1 is those robes, how cute are those?

I've been sewing for years but I just took the plunge and ordered the embroidery machine I've been coveting.  The list of things I want to make the kids for the next trip is as long as my arm, good thing I have a year to accomplish it all.

I do have a favour to ask though, has anyone seen a pattern or a tutorial for a Sofia the First dress or a pattern that I could alter to make it more Sofiaish?  My daughter has decided that only Sofia will do and I've searched high and low with no luck.  Surely, I can't be the only one who would rather make one than pay the Amazon resellers $100 for it, can I?


----------



## pyrxtc

rharper1496 said:


> I can already tell this thread is going to be dangerous, I've only read a few pages and I've already added to my "must make those" list.  #1 is those robes, how cute are those?
> 
> I've been sewing for years but I just took the plunge and ordered the embroidery machine I've been coveting.  The list of things I want to make the kids for the next trip is as long as my arm, good thing I have a year to accomplish it all.
> 
> I do have a favour to ask though, has anyone seen a pattern or a tutorial for a Sofia the First dress or a pattern that I could alter to make it more Sofiaish?  My daughter has decided that only Sofia will do and I've searched high and low with no luck.  Surely, I can't be the only one who would rather make one than pay the Amazon resellers $100 for it, can I?













It looks like you could start with a Cinderella pattern and instead of a tulle overlay, you would do a regular fabric overlay and try to match the shape of the dress. It looks like she has a corset on almost has a corset on.


----------



## PurpleEars

lovesdumbo said:


> Such great creations being posted!
> 
> Ive got a couple of non Disney items I made for Christmas and finally have time to post.
> 
> I made my DD's BFF a rag quilt. The poor kid has a real pip for a Mom. I wanted the kid to know someone thinks she's worth making something special for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are a few of the tissue holders I made. I think I did 48 and have learned that even though my day job is stressful I shouldnt give it up and try to earn a living making things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on another rag quilt. Almost done with the sewing. If the snow forecasts are accurate this weekend should be a good time to do the cutting on the seams.



The rag quilt looks great and I am sure the girl appreciates something special for her. I am sorry that she is in that kind of situation though.

The tissue holders look great!



disneychic2 said:


> They sure get my creative juices flowing!! As I've said before, I love your outfits. I never make anything for myself any more and I should get back to that. Oh, and I am totally jealous that you can wear flip flops to the parks! I have to wear tennis shoes or Keens.
> 
> Oh, that is exciting news to be planning a trip!! September is our favorite time of the year to go. We aren't going this year for the first time in a very long time and it will be hard. But next year we have two of our grandchildren turning 5, so we will take each one on a separate trip, so that will be cool. What resort do you usually choose? Have fun making new outfits for your trip and for the new niece or nephew!



Thanks. Those are Mickey Fit Flops. I actually alternate them with my Birkenstocks. I can go all day in my Birks but not in those shoes. However, the Birks are no good in rain! I really hope that we can go in September. The biggest barrier for us is the airfare. We are happy if we can get round trip airfare for less than 1000 (and it's only 2 of us flying). We usually choose Coronado Springs. We like their pool slide and dedicated busing. French Quarter is our second choice.



Jen7079 said:


> DOes anyone have a serger that they love and can recommend? I am thinking about purchasing one and I am feeling very overwhelmed. I want to use it on t-shirts and rooled hems, I also want to be able to attach the "ruffler". Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Jennifer



I have the Singer 14CG754C seger from Wal Mart and I have been happy with it so far. I don't have a ruffler with it but I think Singer makes one.



TarzansKat said:


> Hi!   I finally uploaded photos of the baby quilt I did.
> 
> Not Disney, but surely fit for a princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I adored the little princess fabric and based the whole quilt on that.  It was a real pleasure to make, and was gifted to one of my DIS friends who is expecting her first baby in a couple of weeks.



The quilt looks beautiful. I am sure the family will treasure it!



dianemom2 said:


> I hope that they do the free dining.  It is too bad that you didn't book the bounce back offer but if you didn't know what your plans would be, I guess it didn't make sense to book something.  I'm hoping that they extend the room only discount code for a few more days.  Right now we are arriving just after it ends.



I hope they will extend the room discount for your trip. It's always nice to be able to save some money!



pyrxtc said:


> I usually put together commercial patterns with ease. It's the only kind I've done so far. It's coming along with a few issues but I think it looks great so far.



The dress turned out beautiful even though the pattern was difficult to work with. I am sure you will make a little girl very very happy!



squirrel said:


> Has anyone used sheets for making clothes?
> 
> I started buying some at the second hand store when I found a flat twin Toy Story sheet.  Last week I found a striped one that had some nice colors in it.  They are much cheaper than fabric at the store.
> 
> I'm going to make some dresses with the Toy Story sheet for my nieces to wear on Toy Story night on the cruise.
> 
> I kind of feel like I'm the governess (Maria) from the Sound of Music making clothes out of sheets and pillowcases!



I have not used sheets for making clothes, but my main concern with sheets is that they may be too thin. I think they don't last as well as regular cotton fabric too. A girl I used to work with used a flat sheet for the bottom of her quilt and it fell apart on her after a couple of years. She was quite mad when that happened.



VBAndrea said:


> I know you posted these before, but I have to quote them again because I just LOVE them!  If I ever get around to making myself something I think that will be the first pattern I buy for myself.



I really hope that you will be able to find time to make something for yourself. I am sure you will look fab in one of those dresses.



kellygirl2 said:


> Hello you talented ladies.  I just wanted to let you know I have been so inspired by reading the last few threads and have finally worked up the courage to do some sewing for my almost 3 year old twins for our trip this summer.
> 
> I just wanted to say I am so impressed and inspired with all of your creations.
> 
> Kelly



Welcome Kelly! Please post pictures of the outfits you made. I am sure they look adorable.



sewmess said:


> PurpleEars: I love that whole set of outfits you did for yourself and personally, I think that Disney should look into making something like your EPCOT set for their personal tour guides.  Not that I'm saying you look like a tour guide...well, maybe I am.    But in a good way!



Thanks. I am ok with looking like a tour guide  I actually used the skirt to provide directions to people (the countries are in the order along the World Showcase Lagoon).



ivey_family said:


> Yay for a possible trip!  I hope you get to go!  My husband would love to attend the Night of Joy, too.  If only it were not in September.  I doubt we will go back at that time of year.  Too humid for our taste.  We're wimps on humidity!
> 
> Well, after a marathon of sewing last week, I finished the beach robes for my kiddos.  I'm very happy with the results and they worked great, BUT I'm not in a hurry to use towels/terry cloth anytime soon.  What a messy project!  Nothing difficult, but little bits of towel were EVERYWHERE!  I was happy to vacuum my sewing area tonight!  (Also, the towels I got from Walmart snagged something furious.  I don't know if all towels would behave that way or not.)
> 
> OH, and I ended up back at Walmart for the fabric I mentioned last week that is the hood lining, appliqes and belts.  JoAnn's just didn't have anything in the colors I wanted, while the Wally one was exactly right.  I asked about coupons and they looked at me like I had two heads.  So, no, Walmart does not accept competitor coupons.
> 
> All three robes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applique closeup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading to the pool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Thanks. We manage surprising well in the heat and humidity given we live somewhere that is cool and dry. My hair, on the other hand, was a mess the whole time we were there in August. Not that it really mattered since I had my Minnie ears on most of the time anyway.

The pool robes look great. It looks like your kids were excited to go to the pool!



worm761 said:


> I posted this on the Community forum but it was suggested that I post it here. So here it is:
> 
> Seriously considering purchasing an embroidery machine. I enjoy sewing and am thinking of starting to make DD's clothing. It is getting harder and harder to find things that fit they way they should on her. Anyway, I don't want everything she wears to be plain. I want a machine that I can make a picture on my computer and then send it to the machine and it makes it.
> 
> I am looking at the Singer Futura XL 400. It is currently on sale for $699 at JoAnn's. And from what I am reading I can get a pretty good area to embroider if I purchase larger hoops.
> 
> Can I use a downloaded font like Disney font with a machine?
> 
> Can I just grab clipart and use that for a pattern?
> 
> The other machine I was looking at was a Brother but it is not getting the best of reviews.
> 
> Any advice is helpful! I will add that it has been close to 10 years since I have sewn so everything is kind of brand new all over again.



Welcome. I see Carrie answered most of your questions already. I have an older Brother machine and I have been very happy with it (even though it only does 4x4). I have heard not so positive reviews of Singer machines (they are not as well made as they used to be) and I wouldn't be in a hurry to get a Singer machine.



rharper1496 said:


> I can already tell this thread is going to be dangerous, I've only read a few pages and I've already added to my "must make those" list.  #1 is those robes, how cute are those?
> 
> I've been sewing for years but I just took the plunge and ordered the embroidery machine I've been coveting.  The list of things I want to make the kids for the next trip is as long as my arm, good thing I have a year to accomplish it all.
> 
> I do have a favour to ask though, has anyone seen a pattern or a tutorial for a Sofia the First dress or a pattern that I could alter to make it more Sofiaish?  My daughter has decided that only Sofia will do and I've searched high and low with no luck.  Surely, I can't be the only one who would rather make one than pay the Amazon resellers $100 for it, can I?



Welcome and congratulations on getting an embroidery machine. I look forward to seeing pictures of your creations! I don't have any suggestions for the dress but I hope you can find a way to recreate the dress!


----------



## dianemom2

worm761 said:


> Seriously considering purchasing an embroidery machine. I enjoy sewing and am thinking of starting to make DD's clothing. It is getting harder and harder to find things that fit they way they should on her. Anyway, I don't want everything she wears to be plain. I want a machine that I can make a picture on my computer and then send it to the machine and it makes it.
> 
> I am looking at the Singer Futura XL 400. It is currently on sale for $699 at JoAnn's. And from what I am reading I can get a pretty good area to embroider if I purchase larger hoops.
> 
> Can I use a downloaded font like Disney font with a machine?
> 
> Can I just grab clipart and use that for a pattern?
> 
> The other machine I was looking at was a Brother but it is not getting the best of reviews.
> 
> Any advice is helpful! I will add that it has been close to 10 years since I have sewn so everything is kind of brand new all over again.


Hi and welcome to our group.  There are no machines that you can just take clip art and send it directly to an embroidery machine.  You'd have to digitize the picture and then upload the file to your machine.  Digitizing is a whole additional art form to learn.  First you'd have to buy an embroidery machine and get comfortable using it.  The Singer embroidery machine gets less than stellar reviews on here while everybody loves their Brother PE770.  There are tons of places to buy adorable designs to use on the any brand of machine once you purchase it.  You definitely want to buy something that has at least a 5x7 hoop.  Most of us use the 5x7 hoop for nearly everything.



rharper1496 said:


> I can already tell this thread is going to be dangerous, I've only read a few pages and I've already added to my "must make those" list.  #1 is those robes, how cute are those?
> 
> I've been sewing for years but I just took the plunge and ordered the embroidery machine I've been coveting.  The list of things I want to make the kids for the next trip is as long as my arm, good thing I have a year to accomplish it all.
> 
> I do have a favour to ask though, has anyone seen a pattern or a tutorial for a Sofia the First dress or a pattern that I could alter to make it more Sofiaish?  My daughter has decided that only Sofia will do and I've searched high and low with no luck.  Surely, I can't be the only one who would rather make one than pay the Amazon resellers $100 for it, can I?


You can definitely make a Sofia the First dress.  You'd just have to add an overskirt to an existing pattern.  You can also add the designs to the skirt.  There are a couple of basic patterns that should work.  On YCMT you could try the Lauren dress from Funktional Threads or the Olivia dress from Olabelhe.  Either of them seem to be a great starting point to sew a Sofia dress.  Then just be creative.


----------



## DMGeurts

Disney52303 said:


> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am phone posting and am sorry if these are large!



This is so adorable!  YOu put a ton of work into it and it shows!



lovesdumbo said:


> Such great creations being posted!
> 
> Ive got a couple of non Disney items I made for Christmas and finally have time to post.
> 
> I made my DD's BFF a rag quilt. The poor kid has a real pip for a Mom. I wanted the kid to know someone thinks she's worth making something special for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are a few of the tissue holders I made. I think I did 48 and have learned that even though my day job is stressful I shouldnt give it up and try to earn a living making things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on another rag quilt. Almost done with the sewing. If the snow forecasts are accurate this weekend should be a good time to do the cutting on the seams.



I just love how the quilt turned out - it's magnificant!  And the tissue holders are cute too!  



TarzansKat said:


> Hi!   I finally uploaded photos of the baby quilt I did.
> 
> Not Disney, but surely fit for a princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I adored the little princess fabric and based the whole quilt on that.  It was a real pleasure to make, and was gifted to one of my DIS friends who is expecting her first baby in a couple of weeks.



The quilt is adorable!  And I am sure that your friend will lOVE it!  



pyrxtc said:


> I usually put together commercial patterns with ease. It's the only kind I've done so far. It's coming along with a few issues but I think it looks great so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rag quilt look great, I know she will love it !
> 
> The other quilt is cute too.
> 
> The clothes with the ruffle arms are cute but I LOVE the pants with all the scraps look at the bottom.
> 
> I can't help anyone with a serger because I bought mine used and have not used it yet.



That turned out adorable!  I just love the bodice on it!




ivey_family said:


> OH, and I ended up back at Walmart for the fabric I mentioned last week that is the hood lining, appliqes and belts.  JoAnn's just didn't have anything in the colors I wanted, while the Wally one was exactly right.  I asked about coupons and they looked at me like I had two heads.  So, no, Walmart does not accept competitor coupons.
> 
> All three robes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applique closeup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading to the pool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.



These are just awesome!  I want one for myself!

D~


----------



## TarzansKat

Thank you for all the kind comments!

I'm not going to multiquote because I'm several pages behind, but just wanted to say I love the Cindy dress!  SO pretty!

And those beach robes are ADORABLE!!!!

I love coming on here and seeing what everyone has made.

On Wednesday, I'll be 4 weeks post op (knee surgery) and I've got quite the range of motion in my knee now.  Physical therapy is amazing.  So I am really looking forward to starting to sew again!


----------



## cristyhas3

Hi Everyone! 

I'm so happy to have found you! I'm Cristy, and I sew, quilt, appliqué, tie-dye, etc. It's so fantastic to know that you all "get" my Disney and my sewing obsessions. Yay!!

I'm in the midst of planning our family's vacation to DLR, for March. Time is ticking and I've got to get sewing! I have a DD6 and a DD3 to sew a dress, or two, for. 

I'm planning on making peasant type princess dresses for my girls. Fabric shopping is on my list for today. (Twist my arm, right?! :rofl )

Here's a couple of things I've made in the past: 

A little Mickey/Minnie free-motion quilting:





Some Mickey tie-dying:





I'll be back, for sure!


----------



## disneychic2

pyrxtc said:


> I usually put together commercial patterns with ease. It's the only kind I've done so far. It's coming along with a few issues but I think it looks great so far.



I know you use a lot of vintage commercial patterns and I love every one you've shown. You did a fabulous job on the dress!! I know the birthday girl will love it!!



kellygirl2 said:


> Hello you talented ladies.  I just wanted to let you know I have been so inspired by reading the last few threads and have finally worked up the courage to do some sewing for my almost 3 year old twins for our trip this summer.
> 
> I just wanted to say I am so impressed and inspired with all of your creations.
> 
> Kelly



Hi Kelly and welcome! I have found that this is indeed a very inspiring group! So glad you are joining in. Be sure to post pictures after you've made something. We love to oooh and aaah over everything.



ivey_family said:


> Well, after a marathon of sewing last week, I finished the beach robes for my kiddos.  I'm very happy with the results and they worked great, BUT I'm not in a hurry to use towels/terry cloth anytime soon.  What a messy project!  Nothing difficult, but little bits of towel were EVERYWHERE!  I was happy to vacuum my sewing area tonight!  (Also, the towels I got from Walmart snagged something furious.  I don't know if all towels would behave that way or not.)
> 
> OH, and I ended up back at Walmart for the fabric I mentioned last week that is the hood lining, appliqes and belts.  JoAnn's just didn't have anything in the colors I wanted, while the Wally one was exactly right.  I asked about coupons and they looked at me like I had two heads.  So, no, Walmart does not accept competitor coupons.
> 
> All three robes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applique closeup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading to the pool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.



What a great job on all the robes!! And your kids are adorable. Thanks so much for sharing!



TarzansKat said:


> On Wednesday, I'll be 4 weeks post op (knee surgery) and I've got quite the range of motion in my knee now.  Physical therapy is amazing.  So I am really looking forward to starting to sew again!



Yay  for physical therapy. So glad you are getting better and will be sewing again soon.



cristyhas3 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm so happy to have found you! I'm Cristy, and I sew, quilt, appliqué, tie-dye, etc. It's so fantastic to know that you all "get" my Disney and my sewing obsessions. Yay!!
> 
> I'm in the midst of planning our family's vacation to DLR, for March. Time is ticking and I've got to get sewing! I have a DD6 and a DD3 to sew a dress, or two, for.
> 
> I'm planning on making peasant type princess dresses for my girls. Fabric shopping is on my list for today. (Twist my arm, right?! :rofl )
> 
> Here's a couple of things I've made in the past:
> 
> A little Mickey/Minnie free-motion quilting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Mickey tie-dying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be back, for sure!



Welcome! So glad you found us too. Thanks for sharing some things you've done. They look great! Can't wait to see more. You'll find this thread inspiring, helpful and friendly (and often hilarious). A really great bunch of ladies.


----------



## disneychic2

Here are a couple of super hero capes for my two DGDs. I made a super hero cape for my DGS (which he has still never worn) and his sister loved it and "ordered" one for herself with purple fabric on one side, Strawberry Shortcake on the other and two Ss for Super Selah. Well arlighty then! So I had to make one for my other DGD as well with her favorites.

Selah's cape:





Charlotte's cape:





The letters are glittery, but it doesn't show up on the photos. 

Also, DH and I went to the Home and Garden show on Saturday and while he and the friends we went with were busy at a both I found boring, I came across this huge area where they had tons of sewing machines, embroidery machines and everything in between. DH found me deep in conversation with the owner of 3 stores in the Cleveland area who was explaining the latest and greatest. Sooo, long story short, after she demoed a couple of machines for DH and I, I walked away...the owner of a Babylock sewing/embroidery machine!!!! Could not believe it. My Brother 8500 is 12 years old and it was getting frustrating to use. I'm getting a trade in amount for it and am purchasing a unit that was traded in for an upgrade and paying cash brought it more into the realm of possibility. Still plenty of sticker shock, but hey, it was a deal! And my sweet DH didn't even bat an eye. What a guy! I'm going to pick it up today and she wants me to play with it for a while to make sure it's what I want. Of course what I REALLY want is the next one up that will copy your kids or grandkids drawings and stitch them out exactly!!!! That had me tearing up for sure. But, waaaay too rich for my blood. But man, that is a cool feature!


----------



## Jen7079

I finally purchased my amchine.. I ended up going with an Elna 664 Pro. It is a brand made by Janome. It should be easy for me to learn as it has easy to see pictures (on the machine) that tell me exactly what to do for every type of stitch. I hope that I am really happy with it.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## pequele

ivey_family said:
			
		

> Here's the pattern:
> http://www.danamadeit.com/2011/06/the-beach-robe-pattern.html
> 
> See my previous comment regarding sizing.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Thanks! I am gonna have to check this out!


----------



## BabyRapunzel

disneychic2 said:
			
		

> Here are a couple of super hero capes for my two DGDs. I made a super hero cape for my DGS (which he has still never worn) and his sister loved it and "ordered" one for herself with purple fabric on one side, Strawberry Shortcake on the other and two Ss for Super Selah. Well arlighty then! So I had to make one for my other DGD as well with her favorites.
> 
> Selah's cape:
> 
> Charlotte's cape:
> 
> The letters are glittery, but it doesn't show up on the photos.
> 
> Also, DH and I went to the Home and Garden show on Saturday and while he and the friends we went with were busy at a both I found boring, I came across this huge area where they had tons of sewing machines, embroidery machines and everything in between. DH found me deep in conversation with the owner of 3 stores in the Cleveland area who was explaining the latest and greatest. Sooo, long story short, after she demoed a couple of machines for DH and I, I walked away...the owner of a Babylock sewing/embroidery machine!!!! Could not believe it. My Brother 8500 is 12 years old and it was getting frustrating to use. I'm getting a trade in amount for it and am purchasing a unit that was traded in for an upgrade and paying cash brought it more into the realm of possibility. Still plenty of sticker shock, but hey, it was a deal! And my sweet DH didn't even bat an eye. What a guy! I'm going to pick it up today and she wants me to play with it for a while to make sure it's what I want. Of course what I REALLY want is the next one up that will copy your kids or grandkids drawings and stitch them out exactly!!!! That had me tearing up for sure. But, waaaay too rich for my blood. But man, that is a cool feature!



Sorry I'm on my phone, so I will multi quote later.

Love these capes!!!! Do you have a pattern you used? 

And congrats on the new machine. Awesome!!! 

That even more expensive machine would be sooo cool, stitching out drawings, maybe someday.


----------



## cogero

Jen7079 said:


> I finally purchased my amchine.. I ended up going with an Elna 664 Pro. It is a brand made by Janome. It should be easy for me to learn as it has easy to see pictures (on the machine) that tell me exactly what to do for every type of stitch. I hope that I am really happy with it.
> 
> Thanks for the help.



I almost bought an Elna but I was in a pinch and needed a serger so went with the Janome Good Luck.



disneychic2 said:


> The letters are glittery, but it doesn't show up on the photos.
> 
> Also, DH and I went to the Home and Garden show on Saturday and while he and the friends we went with were busy at a both I found boring, I came across this huge area where they had tons of sewing machines, embroidery machines and everything in between. DH found me deep in conversation with the owner of 3 stores in the Cleveland area who was explaining the latest and greatest. Sooo, long story short, after she demoed a couple of machines for DH and I, I walked away...the owner of a Babylock sewing/embroidery machine!!!! Could not believe it. My Brother 8500 is 12 years old and it was getting frustrating to use. I'm getting a trade in amount for it and am purchasing a unit that was traded in for an upgrade and paying cash brought it more into the realm of possibility. Still plenty of sticker shock, but hey, it was a deal! And my sweet DH didn't even bat an eye. What a guy! I'm going to pick it up today and she wants me to play with it for a while to make sure it's what I want. Of course what I REALLY want is the next one up that will copy your kids or grandkids drawings and stitch them out exactly!!!! That had me tearing up for sure. But, waaaay too rich for my blood. But man, that is a cool feature!



Congrats on the new machine


----------



## rharper1496

dianemom2 said:


> You can definitely make a Sofia the First dress.  You'd just have to add an overskirt to an existing pattern.  You can also add the designs to the skirt.  There are a couple of basic patterns that should work.  On YCMT you could try the Lauren dress from Funktional Threads or the Olivia dress from Olabelhe.  Either of them seem to be a great starting point to sew a Sofia dress.  Then just be creative.



As fate would have it a friend pinned a Cinderella dress pattern last night.   I'm thinking 2 layers to the skirt and possibly cutting the top skirt into panels might make it easier to get the scalloped hem even. I saw an embroidery pattern for that circle detail somewhere, I need to track that down.  I'll have to see what I can find for trim, There's no way I can hand bead that much, she'll have outgrown the dress before I finished it.  I did see white mini pompom trim this morning, I might give that a shot.  I'm feeling like this is going to be a whole lot of trial and error.

I made a trip out in the rain this morning for stabilizer, thread, spray adhesive and HBL, now all I need is the machine to get here


----------



## cristyhas3

Yay for new machines!!

Anyone have a favorite fabric marker, that washes well, repeatedly? I'm planning on getting character signatures on fabric blocks, yo make into a quilt. Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## cristyhas3

rharper1496 said:
			
		

> As fate would have it a friend pinned a Cinderella dress pattern last night.   I'm thinking 2 layers to the skirt and possibly cutting the top skirt into panels might make it easier to get the scalloped hem even. I saw an embroidery pattern for that circle detail somewhere, I need to track that down.  I'll have to see what I can find for trim, There's no way I can hand bead that much, she'll have outgrown the dress before I finished it.  I did see white mini pompom trim this morning, I might give that a shot.  I'm feeling like this is going to be a whole lot of trial and error.
> 
> I made a trip out in the rain this morning for stabilizer, thread, spray adhesive and HBL, now all I need is the machine to get here



Sounds like this dress is going to be gorgeous!! Have you thought about using heat-fix crystals, instead of beads? They're easy to apply, washable, and most importantly, sparkly!! I like www.cheriscrystals.com the most. Here's a little Minnie I did with them:


----------



## hebbynan

Hello Ladies! I've been lurking for a few months now and I just have to say that I am in awe of all of you! You ladies make some very fine clothing and accessories!!  I've been sewing for almost 20 years, but mostly halloween costumes and small crafts.  I'm looking to make some shirts for myself for our upcoming trip in September.  I'm also looking to getting into embroidery.  I've been looking at machines online, but am just more confused. I would only be doing small embroidery designs and only occassionally, so I'm thinking I don't need something huge.  The 2 machines I have been looking at are both Brothers: *PE500 and PE770*. Any of you sewing goddesses have any recommendations, comments, or suggestion?   

TIA.....You Guys Rock!!!


----------



## cogero

I would go with the 770 because it has a 5 x 7 field and is an embroidery only machine. With the 500 I think you will get hoop envy rather quickly.


----------



## Jen7079

I second the 770. It is really recommended on this thread and I love it, but I wanted more  and I upgraded to a 10 needle, but no way am I getting rid of my 770.


----------



## cristyhas3

cogero said:
			
		

> I would go with the 770 because it has a 5 x 7 field and is an embroidery only machine. With the 500 I think you will get hoop envy rather quickly.



I agree. If you can go bigger, with a 5x12 hoop, you'll have more options. Especially if you have any interest in projects where you can embroider on larger quilt blocks/areas.


----------



## disneychic2

Ok ladies, I need help!!!

I went to pick up my Babylock Ellegante2 at the store that I bought over the weekend. Well, instead of the Ellegante2, they had the original, older, Ellegante and said they would add the upgrades to it. I didn't think that much of it until I had already paid in full and had it loaded in my car. I was buying a used machine, but it was supposed to be a more recent version, so to my thinking an older machine would probably be used a lot more. The price I paid was for the Ellegante 2 and even with upgrades added, I don't think getting the older base unit should cost as much. What do you all think?

Also, I started reading reviews and read a lot of negative reviews that did not make me happy. Please tell me the Babylock Ellegante 2 is a good machine. If it isn't, I will take it back tomorrow and just forget about it. I am literally sick about this as this is a LOT of money to me. If this doesn't work out, I will probably get the Brother 770 I've had my eye on and save thousands of dollars! Any input would be greatly appreciated. TIA


----------



## cogero

Number 1 check the stitch count. I believe the difference was the color and the updates on the machine like the brother Duetta 4000 and 4500. If they put the updates on the machine they are essentially the same machine. I do think they should of given you an additional discount or something.

I would also take the machine for a test drive tonight and then make a decision because I think you will see a difference between the 770 and the baby lock


----------



## cristyhas3

cogero said:
			
		

> Number 1 check the stitch count. I believe the difference was the color and the updates on the machine like the brother Duetta 4000 and 4500. If they put the updates on the machine they are essentially the same machine. I do think they should of given you an additional discount or something.
> 
> I would also take the machine for a test drive tonight and then make a decision because I think you will see a difference between the 770 and the baby lock



I agree (again  ). Stitch count is important. Lower stitch counts limit you on the density of stitching that the machine will be able to do at one time.


----------



## babynala

I must apologize for not getting more quotes.  I was WAY behind because I was lucky enough to go to WDW with my brother and his family for their kids first trip.  I have been back for over a week and I'm still catching up on laundry, cleaning and this thread.  You guys have been busy making some beautiful things.  I only started grabbing quotes today so I apologize if I missed anyone.



BabyRapunzel said:


> Well, this is the dress I made for Christmas for my Niece who is 5. She just got back from her first trip to wdw. I never got to see her in this to see if it even fit her. I still wasn't sure if it fit her until my MIL just told me she did wear it. I can't wait to see  pictures soon. She did say that my niece loves the dress (Ariel is her favorite). And while at wdw, a few people asked where she bought it, so that is an awesome compliment. This was my first ever Grace dress.
> 
> And thank you to smile5sunshine for the pep talk that this pattern was doable. I read it over and over and then it finally made sense while I was putting it together.


This came out so nice and I love the contrast of the red.  



Disney52303 said:


> Someone asked about the four parks dress I made, it is a Stripwork Jumper but I modified the panels. I just finished this one which DD loves! I modified the straps and panels again:
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am phone posting and am sorry if these are large!


This is really cute, love the purple color.  I made a very similar dress using the same appliques.  I will try to post a picture soon.  



PurpleEars said:


> On other exciting news: DH and I may be planning a September trip! DH just said to me the other day, would you like to go to Night of Joy? I am just super excited as music is a big part of worship for us (he sings in our church's selected voices choir). Now hopefully we can get free dining and airfare that doesn't cost a fortune. I guess we should have booked that bounceback when we were there last year, but we honestly didn't think we would go during the times they specified. I guess there may be new Disney outfits for me afterall!


Love seeing all the pictures of your days at Disney with your Disney wear.  How exciting about the upcoming trip.  It sounds like a special time of  year to be at the parks.  Can't wait to see what you come up with for your trip.  



lovesdumbo said:


> I made my DD's BFF a rag quilt. The poor kid has a real pip for a Mom. I wanted the kid to know someone thinks she's worth making something special for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are a few of the tissue holders I made. I think I did 48 and have learned that even though my day job is stressful I shouldnt give it up and try to earn a living making things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on another rag quilt. Almost done with the sewing. If the snow forecasts are accurate this weekend should be a good time to do the cutting on the seams.


I LOVE that rag quilt.  The colors are fabulous and it looks so cozy.  The tissue holders are really cute, but 48 would make me crazy 



TarzansKat said:


> Hi!   I finally uploaded photos of the baby quilt I did.
> 
> Not Disney, but surely fit for a princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I adored the little princess fabric and based the whole quilt on that.  It was a real pleasure to make, and was gifted to one of my DIS friends who is expecting her first baby in a couple of weeks.


What a beautiful gift, that fabric is so cute.  



cogero said:


> Why oh why am I having so many problems finding boy fabric I love for this next trip
> 
> Nothing has been speaking to me.


I hope something speaks to you soon. I love the prints you have used in the past, especially the plaids.  Maybe something Hawaiian print???



pyrxtc said:


> I usually put together commercial patterns with ease. It's the only kind I've done so far. It's coming along with a few issues but I think it looks great so far.


That dress is so pretty.  



ivey_family said:


> Well, after a marathon of sewing last week, I finished the beach robes for my kiddos.  I'm very happy with the results and they worked great, BUT I'm not in a hurry to use towels/terry cloth anytime soon.  What a messy project!  Nothing difficult, but little bits of towel were EVERYWHERE!  I was happy to vacuum my sewing area tonight!  (Also, the towels I got from Walmart snagged something furious.  I don't know if all towels would behave that way or not.)
> 
> OH, and I ended up back at Walmart for the fabric I mentioned last week that is the hood lining, appliqes and belts.  JoAnn's just didn't have anything in the colors I wanted, while the Wally one was exactly right.  I asked about coupons and they looked at me like I had two heads.  So, no, Walmart does not accept competitor coupons.
> 
> All three robes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading to the pool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.


The robes are so cool.  I really like the fabric you picked for the hood and belt, it is the perfect choice.  I'm sure everyone enjoyed the water park.



disneychic2 said:


> Here are a couple of super hero capes for my two DGDs. I made a super hero cape for my DGS (which he has still never worn) and his sister loved it and "ordered" one for herself with purple fabric on one side, Strawberry Shortcake on the other and two Ss for Super Selah. Well arlighty then! So I had to make one for my other DGD as well with her favorites.
> 
> Selah's cape:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotte's cape:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The letters are glittery, but it doesn't show up on the photos.


Oh the capes are great.  It seems your DGD knows what she wants!  I love Strawberry Shortcake too.  



disneychic2 said:


> Ok ladies, I need help!!!
> 
> I went to pick up my Babylock Ellegante2 at the store that I bought over the weekend. Well, instead of the Ellegante2, they had the original, older, Ellegante and said they would add the upgrades to it. I didn't think that much of it until I had already paid in full and had it loaded in my car. I was buying a used machine, but it was supposed to be a more recent version, so to my thinking an older machine would probably be used a lot more. The price I paid was for the Ellegante 2 and even with upgrades added, I don't think getting the older base unit should cost as much. What do you all think?
> 
> Also, I started reading reviews and read a lot of negative reviews that did not make me happy. Please tell me the Babylock Ellegante 2 is a good machine. If it isn't, I will take it back tomorrow and just forget about it. I am literally sick about this as this is a LOT of money to me. If this doesn't work out, I will probably get the Brother 770 I've had my eye on and save thousands of dollars! Any input would be greatly appreciated. TIA


Hmm, I was just going to reply to your other post to say congrats on the new machine.  That is my kind of Home & Garden show.  I am not familiar with the different babylock models but I think that if you paid for a new machine you should get a new machine.  I can't imagine that they are that much different that a lower price for a used version would not be expected.  Either option sounds like a very nice machine but I wouldn't feel good about spending the same amount on a new machine as a used machine if the models were fairly similar.  Good luck getting it all figured out.


----------



## miprender

PurpleEars said:


> Glad to see you dropping by. I look forward to seeing pictures of the outfits for your trip.





BabyRapunzel said:


> Miprender:
> How is the trip prep going? Can’t wait to see outfits.




Thanks... I really need to get going  I did start to work on shirts for BoG.



PrincessMom4 said:


> I hope this work as I don't post many pictures on here.



Great job on the water cooler bags.



dianemom2 said:


> Here are a few things I've made this week:



I didn't remember seeing these two. These came out great.



ColonelHathi said:


> Hi  haven't posted anything in a long while, but I lurk here pretty much daily.   I love so many things that it is hard to keep up!
> 
> I won't repaste pictures/quote but I wanted to say I love so many things lately!!!
> 
> I also bought a two-zip hipster pattern on Etsy from Erin Erickson . I have material cut out for a vintage-inspired Mickey/Minnie hipster for our trip using the same pattern.  I love how this turned out!  Thank you to *D~ * for the inspiration to try out a hipster, your bags are awesome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for viewing!



Everything looks great. I love the bag.




BabyRapunzel said:


> Well, this is the dress I made for Christmas for my Niece who is 5. She just got back from her first trip to wdw. I never got to see her in this to see if it even fit her. I still wasn't sure if it fit her until my MIL just told me she did wear it. I can't wait to see  pictures soon. She did say that my niece loves the dress (Ariel is her favorite). And while at wdw, a few people asked where she bought it, so that is an awesome compliment. This was my first ever Grace dress.



That dress came out adorable.



Disney52303 said:


> Front



Great job.



PurpleEars said:


> On other exciting news: DH and I may be planning a September trip! DH just said to me the other day, would you like to go to Night of Joy? I am just super excited as music is a big part of worship for us (he sings in our church's selected voices choir). Now hopefully we can get free dining and airfare that doesn't cost a fortune. I guess we should have booked that bounceback when we were there last year, but we honestly didn't think we would go during the times they specified. I guess there may be new Disney outfits for me afterall!



That is wonderful news. ♥♥♥



lovesdumbo said:


> I made my DD's BFF a rag quilt. The poor kid has a real pip for a Mom. I wanted the kid to know someone thinks she's worth making something special for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Love the quilt. I see your ticker is getting close too. Are you going during April vacation. We will be there 4/13-4/20



TarzansKat said:


>


That came out great.



pyrxtc said:


> I usually put together commercial patterns with ease. It's the only kind I've done so far. It's coming along with a few issues but I think it looks great so far.



What a pretty dress.



kellygirl2 said:


> Hello you talented ladies.  I just wanted to let you know I have been so inspired by reading the last few threads and have finally worked up the courage to do some sewing for my almost 3 year old twins for our trip this summer.
> 
> I just wanted to say I am so impressed and inspired with all of your creations.
> 
> Kelly



Welcome



ivey_family said:


> Well, after a marathon of sewing last week, I finished the beach robes for my kiddos.  I'm very happy with the results and they worked great, BUT I'm not in a hurry to use towels/terry cloth anytime soon.  What a messy project!  Nothing difficult, but little bits of towel were EVERYWHERE!  I was happy to vacuum my sewing area tonight!  (Also, the towels I got from Walmart snagged something furious.  I don't know if all towels would behave that way or not.)
> 
> All three robes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Those robes came out so cute



worm761 said:


> Seriously considering purchasing an embroidery machine. I enjoy sewing and am thinking of starting to make DD's clothing. It is getting harder and harder to find things that fit they way they should on her. Anyway, I don't want everything she wears to be plain. I want a machine that I can make a picture on my computer and then send it to the machine and it makes it.
> 
> I am looking at the Singer Futura XL 400. It is currently on sale for $699 at JoAnn's. And from what I am reading I can get a pretty good area to embroider if I purchase larger hoops.
> 
> Can I use a downloaded font like Disney font with a machine?
> 
> Can I just grab clipart and use that for a pattern?
> 
> The other machine I was looking at was a Brother but it is not getting the best of reviews.
> 
> Any advice is helpful! I will add that it has been close to 10 years since I have sewn so everything is kind of brand new all over again.



Like everyone said I know alot of people have had problems with the Singer machines. I only have Brother machines and I love them all. ♥



TarzansKat said:


> On Wednesday, I'll be 4 weeks post op (knee surgery) and I've got quite the range of motion in my knee now.  Physical therapy is amazing.  So I am really looking forward to starting to sew again!



That's great news.



cristyhas3 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm so happy to have found you! I'm Cristy, and I sew, quilt, appliqué, tie-dye, etc. It's so fantastic to know that you all "get" my Disney and my sewing obsessions. Yay!!
> 
> I'm in the midst of planning our family's vacation to DLR, for March. Time is ticking and I've got to get sewing! I have a DD6 and a DD3 to sew a dress, or two, for.
> 
> I'm planning on making peasant type princess dresses for my girls. Fabric shopping is on my list for today. (Twist my arm, right?! :rofl )
> 
> Here's a couple of things I've made in the past:
> 
> A little Mickey/Minnie free-motion quilting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be back, for sure!



Welcome and can't wait to see what you make for your trip.



disneychic2 said:


> Here are a couple of super hero capes for my two DGDs. I made a super hero cape for my DGS (which he has still never worn) and his sister loved it and "ordered" one for herself with purple fabric on one side, Strawberry Shortcake on the other and two Ss for Super Selah. Well arlighty then! So I had to make one for my other DGD as well with her favorites.
> 
> Selah's cape:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



Great job on the super hero capes. 



hebbynan said:


> Hello Ladies! I've been lurking for a few months now and I just have to say that I am in awe of all of you! You ladies make some very fine clothing and accessories!!  I've been sewing for almost 20 years, but mostly halloween costumes and small crafts.  I'm looking to make some shirts for myself for our upcoming trip in September.  I'm also looking to getting into embroidery.  I've been looking at machines online, but am just more confused. I would only be doing small embroidery designs and only occassionally, so I'm thinking I don't need something huge.  The 2 machines I have been looking at are both Brothers: *PE500 and PE770*. Any of you sewing goddesses have any recommendations, comments, or suggestion?
> 
> TIA.....You Guys Rock!!!



I will also say the  PE770 because you can go up to a 5x7. The PE770 is a great machine for the price.


----------



## dianemom2

TarzansKat said:


> On Wednesday, I'll be 4 weeks post op (knee surgery) and I've got quite the range of motion in my knee now.  Physical therapy is amazing.  So I am really looking forward to starting to sew again!


Hooray for PT and hooray for getting to sew again!



cristyhas3 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm so happy to have found you! I'm Cristy, and I sew, quilt, appliqué, tie-dye, etc. It's so fantastic to know that you all "get" my Disney and my sewing obsessions. Yay!!
> 
> 
> I'm planning on making peasant type princess dresses for my girls. Fabric shopping is on my list for today. (Twist my arm, right?! :rofl )
> 
> Here's a couple of things I've made in the past:
> 
> A little Mickey/Minnie free-motion quilting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Mickey tie-dying:


Hi Cristy and welcome to the group!  You are definitely in the right place if you love Disney and you love sewing!  I love your tie dye and your quilting.  I can't wait to see the princess dresses you make for your girls.



disneychic2 said:


> Selah's cape:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotte's cape:


Adorable capes!  I've made a couple of capes before and the kids have so much fun with them.  My tutorial that I used didn't give great measurements though.  Next time I make them I will look for a different one.



Jen7079 said:


> I finally purchased my amchine.. I ended up going with an Elna 664 Pro. It is a brand made by Janome. It should be easy for me to learn as it has easy to see pictures (on the machine) that tell me exactly what to do for every type of stitch. I hope that I am really happy with it.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Exciting!  We can't wait to hear how it runs and see what you make with it!



rharper1496 said:


> As fate would have it a friend pinned a Cinderella dress pattern last night.   I'm thinking 2 layers to the skirt and possibly cutting the top skirt into panels might make it easier to get the scalloped hem even. I saw an embroidery pattern for that circle detail somewhere, I need to track that down.  I'll have to see what I can find for trim, There's no way I can hand bead that much, she'll have outgrown the dress before I finished it.  I did see white mini pompom trim this morning, I might give that a shot.  I'm feeling like this is going to be a whole lot of trial and error.
> 
> I made a trip out in the rain this morning for stabilizer, thread, spray adhesive and HBL, now all I need is the machine to get here


It sounds like you have a great plan for how to start on the dress.  I can't wait for you to post pictures of the finished product.




hebbynan said:


> The 2 machines I have been looking at are both Brothers: *PE500 and PE770*. Any of you sewing goddesses have any recommendations, comments, or suggestion?
> 
> TIA.....You Guys Rock!!!


Hi and welcome to the group!  Definitely go with the PE770 over the the machine with the smaller hoop.  When I bought my first machine it only had a 4x4 embroidery field.  Within 6 months I replaced it.  So don't make my mistake and buy the machine with the larger embroidery field.



disneychic2 said:


> Ok ladies, I need help!!!
> 
> I went to pick up my Babylock Ellegante2 at the store that I bought over the weekend. Well, instead of the Ellegante2, they had the original, older, Ellegante and said they would add the upgrades to it. I didn't think that much of it until I had already paid in full and had it loaded in my car. I was buying a used machine, but it was supposed to be a more recent version, so to my thinking an older machine would probably be used a lot more. The price I paid was for the Ellegante 2 and even with upgrades added, I don't think getting the older base unit should cost as much. What do you all think?
> 
> Also, I started reading reviews and read a lot of negative reviews that did not make me happy. Please tell me the Babylock Ellegante 2 is a good machine. If it isn't, I will take it back tomorrow and just forget about it. I am literally sick about this as this is a LOT of money to me. If this doesn't work out, I will probably get the Brother 770 I've had my eye on and save thousands of dollars! Any input would be greatly appreciated. TIA



Well, first off, congratulations on your new machine.  I am sure you will love it.  The Ellegante is about the same as my Brother 4000d, which is what I have.  The Ellegante 2 is definitely newer but I don't know how much more there is to it.  I love my machine and it works great.  It is a little fussier about the bobbin thread that I use but it stitches everything out so nicely!  A huge plus that the Ellegante has over the PE770 is that you can add wording and combine designs right on the machine.  You don't need additional software in order to do those things.  

I would be a little bit ticked that the store did not make it clear that you were buying an Ellegante and not an Ellegante 2.  Obviously the Ellegante 2 would be newer.  You will need to check the stitch count on your Ellegante to make sure that it doesn't have a high stitch count.  A high stitch count would indicate that the machine may be nearing the end of its life.  However, not all used machines have a high stitch count.   I bought my Brother 4000d used and it only had 1.2 million stitches on it.  Don't let a few negative reviews color your thought on the machine.  It is probably a bunch of people who don't know how to use the machine correctly.  It is a sophisticated machine and it requires some learning in order to use it properly.

I hope you decide to keep the machine in the end, because I think you will really enjoy using it.


----------



## dianemom2

I am doing a second post because I have a bunch of pictures to include and I didn't want to exceed the maximum.

First up are a few t-shirts that I made for DH.  They will be for our trip this summer.





Here are close ups of my two favorite designs:










Then here are some shorts outfits that I made for my nephews.  









Here are some closer pictures of a few of my favorites:

























Then here are two dresses that I made for the launch last week.
With the pinafore on:




With the pinafore removed:


----------



## PurpleEars

TarzansKat said:


> On Wednesday, I'll be 4 weeks post op (knee surgery) and I've got quite the range of motion in my knee now.  Physical therapy is amazing.  So I am really looking forward to starting to sew again!



I am happy to hear that you are making great progress on recovery. I hope you will back to sewing soon!



cristyhas3 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm so happy to have found you! I'm Cristy, and I sew, quilt, appliqué, tie-dye, etc. It's so fantastic to know that you all "get" my Disney and my sewing obsessions. Yay!!
> 
> I'm in the midst of planning our family's vacation to DLR, for March. Time is ticking and I've got to get sewing! I have a DD6 and a DD3 to sew a dress, or two, for.
> 
> I'm planning on making peasant type princess dresses for my girls. Fabric shopping is on my list for today. (Twist my arm, right?! :rofl )
> 
> Here's a couple of things I've made in the past:
> 
> A little Mickey/Minnie free-motion quilting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Mickey tie-dying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be back, for sure!



Welcome! The free motion quilting looks great, as are the tie dyed shirts. I can't wait to see pictures of your creations!



disneychic2 said:


> Here are a couple of super hero capes for my two DGDs. I made a super hero cape for my DGS (which he has still never worn) and his sister loved it and "ordered" one for herself with purple fabric on one side, Strawberry Shortcake on the other and two Ss for Super Selah. Well arlighty then! So I had to make one for my other DGD as well with her favorites.
> 
> Selah's cape:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotte's cape:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The letters are glittery, but it doesn't show up on the photos.



The capes look great! I am sure your granddaugthers will love them!




Jen7079 said:


> I finally purchased my amchine.. I ended up going with an Elna 664 Pro. It is a brand made by Janome. It should be easy for me to learn as it has easy to see pictures (on the machine) that tell me exactly what to do for every type of stitch. I hope that I am really happy with it.
> 
> Thanks for the help.



Congratulations! I hope the serger is exactly what you wanted!



cristyhas3 said:


> Anyone have a favorite fabric marker, that washes well, repeatedly? I'm planning on getting character signatures on fabric blocks, yo make into a quilt. Thanks a bunch!!



I don't have any recommendations as I embroidered the signatures for my quilt. I think the fabric markers tend to do well if you heat set the signatures before you sew the blocks together.



hebbynan said:


> Hello Ladies! I've been lurking for a few months now and I just have to say that I am in awe of all of you! You ladies make some very fine clothing and accessories!!  I've been sewing for almost 20 years, but mostly halloween costumes and small crafts.  I'm looking to make some shirts for myself for our upcoming trip in September.  I'm also looking to getting into embroidery.  I've been looking at machines online, but am just more confused. I would only be doing small embroidery designs and only occassionally, so I'm thinking I don't need something huge.  The 2 machines I have been looking at are both Brothers: *PE500 and PE770*. Any of you sewing goddesses have any recommendations, comments, or suggestion?
> 
> TIA.....You Guys Rock!!!



Welcome! I would suggest the 770 as others have said. The 5x7 hoop vs. 4x4 hoop makes a difference. I have a 4x4 hoop and I find things limiting at times!



Jen7079 said:


> I second the 770. It is really recommended on this thread and I love it, but I wanted more  and I upgraded to a 10 needle, but no way am I getting rid of my 770.



Which 10 needle machine do you have? Are you happy with it? I am thinking about making the jump to a multi-needle machine but I have only found a few reviews on them so far.



disneychic2 said:


> Ok ladies, I need help!!!
> 
> I went to pick up my Babylock Ellegante2 at the store that I bought over the weekend. Well, instead of the Ellegante2, they had the original, older, Ellegante and said they would add the upgrades to it. I didn't think that much of it until I had already paid in full and had it loaded in my car. I was buying a used machine, but it was supposed to be a more recent version, so to my thinking an older machine would probably be used a lot more. The price I paid was for the Ellegante 2 and even with upgrades added, I don't think getting the older base unit should cost as much. What do you all think?
> 
> Also, I started reading reviews and read a lot of negative reviews that did not make me happy. Please tell me the Babylock Ellegante 2 is a good machine. If it isn't, I will take it back tomorrow and just forget about it. I am literally sick about this as this is a LOT of money to me. If this doesn't work out, I will probably get the Brother 770 I've had my eye on and save thousands of dollars! Any input would be greatly appreciated. TIA



Yikes! I am sorry to hear that the machine isn't quite what you thought you were getting. I agree with what others have said in terms of the stitch count. I would also talk to the store owner and let them know that you are not impressed with the machine. Perhaps they can do something about it.



babynala said:


> I must apologize for not getting more quotes.  I was WAY behind because I was lucky enough to go to WDW with my brother and his family for their kids first trip.  I have been back for over a week and I'm still catching up on laundry, cleaning and this thread.  You guys have been busy making some beautiful things.  I only started grabbing quotes today so I apologize if I missed anyone.
> 
> Love seeing all the pictures of your days at Disney with your Disney wear.  How exciting about the upcoming trip.  It sounds like a special time of  year to be at the parks.  Can't wait to see what you come up with for your trip.



I hope you and your brother's family had a good trip. Right now I am trying to figure out vacation time and search for good airfare for the trip.



dianemom2 said:


> I am doing a second post because I have a bunch of pictures to include and I didn't want to exceed the maximum.
> 
> First up are a few t-shirts that I made for DH.  They will be for our trip this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then here are some shorts outfits that I made for my nephews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then here are two dresses that I made for the launch last week.
> With the pinafore on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the pinafore removed:



Great job on everything. I have to say I like the cowboy shirt the most! The dresses are beautiful and I am sure the recipients will be very happy to wear them!


----------



## cogero

Diane I totally love the shorts you made. I think I need to go to Joanns and find some of those plaids. Maybe Friday when I am out with my Mom.


----------



## disneychic2

Thanks everyone for the advise on my Ellegante machine. It was all very helpful! I will be talking to the owner of the store today and see what she can do. It says on my bill of sale Ellegante 2, so that's what I want. DH was impressed with the owner (who sold me the machine in the first place) and seems positive she will want to make me happy. I'll keep you posted. 

Thanks for the comments on the capes. They are so easy, but kids seem to just love them! For the person who wanted the pattern I used, here's a link:
http://www.howdoesshe.com/super-hero-cape/
I modified it a bit, but it gives you a jumping off place for sizing.

Diane, your outfits are all so wonderful!! You always get so much done in such a short amount of time. Don't know how you do it! I love the Rapunzel dress. Where did you get that fabric for the dress itself. That is my DGD's favorite character and she would love something made from that fabric.

Hope everyone has a great day! And again, thanks for responding to my desperate plea!!


----------



## blessedmom4

*Enabler Alert*

*Price of the Brother PE770 Embroidery Machine  at 7 AM on Amazon is $568.95

Click Here

*


----------



## love to stitch

dianemom2 said:


> I am doing a second post because I have a bunch of pictures to include and I didn't want to exceed the maximum.
> 
> First up are a few t-shirts that I made for DH.  They will be for our trip this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are close ups of my two favorite designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then here are some shorts outfits that I made for my nephews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some closer pictures of a few of my favorites:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then here are two dresses that I made for the launch last week.
> With the pinafore on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the pinafore removed:



You've been really busy. I love everything but the Queen of Hearts dress is really fun.


----------



## Disney52303

Phone post! My first Grace dress, AKL themed. 

Front:





  Minnie can be removed if DD wants this for non Disney too, she loves the fabrics!

Back:


----------



## Disney52303

And a Tink Rosetta I just finished for a Bog Give (being stuck inside with three feet of blizzard snow has advantages!)

Bag





Inside


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> Diane I totally love the shorts you made. I think I need to go to Joanns and find some of those plaids. Maybe Friday when I am out with my Mom.


I have found a lot of cute plaids at Joanns.  Some I got there last fall on their clearance sale but I was there recently and they had some cute plaids.  Do you have a Hancocks near you?  I bought that cute pirate fabric and the adorable denim with the embroidered animals at Hancocks.  It is fun to go there because they have a different selection than Joanns.



disneychic2 said:


> Thanks everyone for the advise on my Ellegante machine. It was all very helpful! I will be talking to the owner of the store today and see what she can do. It says on my bill of sale Ellegante 2, so that's what I want. DH was impressed with the owner (who sold me the machine in the first place) and seems positive she will want to make me happy. I'll keep you posted.
> 
> Diane, your outfits are all so wonderful!! You always get so much done in such a short amount of time. Don't know how you do it! I love the Rapunzel dress. Where did you get that fabric for the dress itself. That is my DGD's favorite character and she would love something made from that fabric.


Were you able to check the stitch count on your machine?  I agree that I would be miffed if my bill of sale said Ellegante 2 and I was given an upgraded Ellegante 1.  These machines aren't cheap and you should be walking away a happy customer.

I worked on those shorts outfits for a couple of weeks.  I did one long afternoon where I cut out all of the shorts and then it took me a couple of days to sew them up.  The appliques for the t-shirts take the longest time though.  The Rapunzel fabric came from Hancocks.  They seem to be the only store that still has Rapunzel fabric.  



love to stitch said:


> You've been really busy. I love everything but the Queen of Hearts dress is really fun.


Thanks!  My girls really liked the Queen of Hearts dress and they usually hate everything that I sew.

I don't know if you all noticed but I made one nephew a Chip shirt and the other a Dale shirt to go with the plaid shorts.  But I forgot to make Dale's nose red!  Oh well, I'm sure he won't notice.


----------



## hebbynan

Thank you ladies SO MUCH for your suggestions and comments.  I think the 770 has won! Now if I can convince my family for Amazon gift cards for my  graduation in May, then I'll be all set!

Thanks for the enabling link too - although I already had the search page saved in my Amazon account! LOL

I can only hope to make things as beautiful as all of you!  Finally finishing my degree will help because then I'll have *all* my free time for sewing - NO HOMEWORK!  Thanks again!


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

hebbynan said:
			
		

> Thank you ladies SO MUCH for your suggestions and comments.  I think the 770 has won! Now if I can convince my family for Amazon gift cards for my  graduation in May, then I'll be all set!
> 
> Thanks for the enabling link too - although I already had the search page saved in my Amazon account! LOL
> 
> I can only hope to make things as beautiful as all of you!  Finally finishing my degree will help because then I'll have all my free time for sewing - NO HOMEWORK!  Thanks again!



Yay for being so close to graduation.what is your program??  I am set to graduate in December and I cannot wait. My sewing has come to a complete halt with the semester in full swing.  I might have to borrow your idea to ask for amazon gift cards for graduation as I would love love the PE770. We are going on a cruise for our 10 year anniversary/graduation celebration...

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## hebbynan

4HppyCamprs said:


> Yay for being so close to graduation.what is your program??  I am set to graduate in December and I cannot wait. My sewing has come to a complete halt with the semester in full swing.  I might have to borrow your idea to ask for amazon gift cards for graduation as I would love love the PE770. We are going on a cruise for our 10 year anniversary/graduation celebration...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I will FINALLY have my associates in Business Administration - I started it 20 years ago but stopped for more important things - you know, like marriage and kids! LOL  I'm happy at my current job, but should the unknown happen, that little piece of paper makes my 10+ years of experience better somehow.  

Congrats to you as well! What an awesome way to celebrate on a cruise!  We just did a cruise last year for DH's 40th b-day and our 15th anniversary.  Our September trip is my graduation gift for the whole family.  They've earned it just as much as me.  It's tough being this old and going back to school.  

Go ahead and ask for gift cards too!!!  I look at it this way - I don't need the normal college graduation gifts since I'm already old and established   So help me get something fun.  And honestly everyone in the family will benefit with cool gifts from that machine!


----------



## cogero

Disney52303 said:


> And a Tink Rosetta I just finished for a Bog Give (being stuck inside with three feet of blizzard snow has advantages!)
> 
> Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside



Love this bag. So happy looking.



dianemom2 said:


> I have found a lot of cute plaids at Joanns.  Some I got there last fall on their clearance sale but I was there recently and they had some cute plaids.  Do you have a Hancocks near you?  I bought that cute pirate fabric and the adorable denim with the embroidered animals at Hancocks.  It is fun to go there because they have a different selection than Joanns.
> 
> 
> Were you able to check the stitch count on your machine?  I agree that I would be miffed if my bill of sale said Ellegante 2 and I was given an upgraded Ellegante 1.  These machines aren't cheap and you should be walking away a happy customer.
> 
> .



I found some material at fabric dot com with a coupon for J and I am excited about and I do have some mickey fabric that I have been hording. I am going to try and run to Joanns with my mom on friday when I don't have kids.

We don't have Hancocks but there is a Hobby Lobby that just opened in NJ that I might try or I know of another big Joanns there but I have to go anyday but Sunday since the county it is in has blue laws.


----------



## billwendy

Oh my goodness!! So many adorable things posted!! the robes! the water bottle holders! the AK dress!!!! love them!!

Thanks for all the pm's about the Big give!!! We would love to have anyone join us, even if you dont want to sew, you could send pixie dust!!! you can click on the link in my siggie and come and join us!!!! its so much fun!!!!!!!

Has anyone here dealt with a concussion before? Im dealing with one now (passed out and whacked my head in the shower on the way down) and am just not sure what to do/not do????


----------



## miprender

Diane everything you posted is amazing but I really loved that QoH dress. I am so glad it sold




blessedmom4 said:


> *Enabler Alert*
> 
> *Price of the Brother PE770 Embroidery Machine  at 7 AM on Amazon is $568.95
> 
> Click Here
> 
> *







Disney52303 said:


> Phone post! My first Grace dress, AKL themed.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie can be removed if DD wants this for non Disney too, she loves the fabrics!



Great job on the dress and also on the bag. We only had 2 feet in RI but our power kept flickering on/off. It never did go off but my inlaws did lose power so they stayed with us for the weekend so I didn't get much sewing in.



cogero said:


> I found some material at fabric dot com with a coupon for J and I am excited about and I do have some mickey fabric that I have been hording. I am going to try and run to Joanns with my mom on friday when I don't have kids.
> 
> We don't have Hancocks but there is a Hobby Lobby that just opened in NJ that I might try or I know of another big Joanns there but I have to go anyday but Sunday since the county it is in has blue laws.



Which Mickey fabric are you going to use  All the HL are closed on Sundays



billwendy said:


> Has anyone here dealt with a concussion before? Im dealing with one now (passed out and whacked my head in the shower on the way down) and am just not sure what to do/not do????



Oh no! I would call my doctor and make sure it doesn't turn into something serious.


----------



## ColonelHathi

dianemom2 said:


> Then here are two dresses that I made for the launch last week.
> With the pinafore on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the pinafore removed:



Those boys madris plaid shorts are also very cute and versatile, and go great with that "Chip" shirt. 

I love the Tangled dress/Pinafore and the super cute Queen of Hearts dress. I am a big fan of the villians or characters that you don't see as often.


----------



## Chasingmarcus

I posted a few weeks ago looking for a Mulan pattern.  I ordered the Modkids pattern off an etsy seller, and it never arrived, I made do though, and made her some pj pants and a t-shirt to go with it instead.  It doesn't resemble the movie at all, but it she loved the softness of the fabric, so I went with it (not to mention it was a rememnt at Joanns!)

Here are the pj's I have made so far for our movie nights:
Wendy





Aristocats:





Mulan:





Sorry the pictures are such poor quality.  I usually take my daughters picture outside, but our weather hasn't been that good for that here lately.  
I have noticed that many of the pictures shown are not on models.  Is that for privacy or that the little ones are not there when you want to take a picture?  

I love reading and seeing what everyone has been working on.  Right now I am trying to finish an Annie dress for my daughter.  I am using a Carla C pattern and I do think it is going to look cute.  The piping though is going to be the death of me!


----------



## goteamwood

billwendy said:


> Oh my goodness!! So many adorable things posted!! the robes! the water bottle holders! the AK dress!!!! love them!!
> 
> Thanks for all the pm's about the Big give!!! We would love to have anyone join us, even if you dont want to sew, you could send pixie dust!!! you can click on the link in my siggie and come and join us!!!! its so much fun!!!!!!!
> 
> Has anyone here dealt with a concussion before? Im dealing with one now (passed out and whacked my head in the shower on the way down) and am just not sure what to do/not do????



I had a concussion a few years ago, passed out and hit the bathroom counter and oak cabinets and tile floor. I was a mess. Doctor told me to take it easy and to come back in a week for another checkup for motor skills I guess. (hand-eye coordination, etc.) When my darling sons collided head-to-head and knocked one unconscious, the ER doc said to not let him hit his head again. Ever. (I laughed at her, clearly she didn't have kids, especially twin boys!) If your mental state changes, if you're confused, slurring, dizzy, call the doc immediately.



Chasingmarcus said:


> I posted a few weeks ago looking for a Mulan pattern.  I ordered the Modkids pattern off an etsy seller, and it never arrived, I made do though, and made her some pj pants and a t-shirt to go with it instead.  It doesn't resemble the movie at all, but it she loved the softness of the fabric, so I went with it (not to mention it was a rememnt at Joanns!)
> 
> Here are the pj's I have made so far for our movie nights:
> Wendy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aristocats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mulan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the pictures are such poor quality.  I usually take my daughters picture outside, but our weather hasn't been that good for that here lately.
> I have noticed that many of the pictures shown are not on models.  Is that for privacy or that the little ones are not there when you want to take a picture?
> 
> I love reading and seeing what everyone has been working on.  Right now I am trying to finish an Annie dress for my daughter.  I am using a Carla C pattern and I do think it is going to look cute.  The piping though is going to be the death of me!



I think some people who sew things don't always have the kids around. I try to get my kids to model, but when I made all our disney outfits, I didn't let them put them on until we went on the trip since I didn't want them ruined. But then I have two boys. Of course, they think Lightning McQueen gave them all their shirts when we checked into his hotel (Art of Animation.)

Speaking of my kids, I whipped these shirts up this morning for my boys' first day of preschool. We weren't going to put them in preschool but found this program too good to pass up. It's at the local high school as part of their child-development class, the high school students "teach" with a facilitator who is their teacher. Each kid gets paired with 1-2 HS students, and I get 3 hours a week kid-free. And the cost is like $6/week for BOTH kids. I can't take credit for this idea, I stole it from pinterest, but the shirts are adult sized, and I plan to take a photo of them for the first day of school every year, and my husband had the idea to have their teachers sign them the last day of school. Of course now I have two shirts I need to keep track of for the next 15 years!




(and yes my son has a black eye on his first day of school. See aforementioned: twin boy.)


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Which 10 needle machine do you have? Are you happy with it? I am thinking about making the jump to a multi-needle machine but I have only found a few reviews on them so far.



I am not the PP but I have an SWF 601C.  This is considered a compact.  It is a 6 needle and I LOVE it.  They used to make a 12 needle now it is a 15 needle.  My only regret was not getting the 12 needle.  It is so much easier to use then a home machine and the hoops are HUGH.  I use a 12 X 12 all the time.  There is a 15 X 20 I use sometimes and embroiderying on hats was a plus as well.  If you have more questions just ask.  I have had my embroidery machine for years and it is a work horse.  HIGHLY recommend the brand, have heard alot of quality issues with the Brother multi-needles and the Happy machines are all made of plastic.  If you have a machine in mind I'd be happy to direct you to resources and groups that specialize with "big boy" machines.


----------



## tricia

Disney52303 said:


> Again I am behind! I adore that Ariel dress! Is it a Grace? I just purchased the pattern.
> 
> Someone asked about the four parks dress I made, it is a Stripwork Jumper but I modified the panels. I just finished this one which DD loves! I modified the straps and panels again:
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:



That's a lot of time at the embroidery machine.  Great job



lovesdumbo said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> I'm working on another rag quilt. Almost done with the sewing. If the snow forecasts are accurate this weekend should be a good time to do the cutting on the seams.



Great rag quilt.  I would hate making 48 of anything too.



TarzansKat said:


>



Very cute quilt.




Jen7079 said:


> That is good to know, I was looking at the Brother 1034d, but only because of the price. I don't mind spending more, but I want to be sure that I have to iykwim. I was looking at the babylocks, but I don't want to spend $2,500 if I don't have to.
> 
> Off to check out Janomes.
> 
> Jennifer



I see later on that you got an Elna.  I have an Elna too.  Makes the best rolled hem of any machine I have tried.




pyrxtc said:


>



Looking good, wouldn't be able to tell you had issues at all.



ivey_family said:


>



Love these.



worm761 said:


> I posted this on the Community forum but it was suggested that I post it here. So here it is:
> 
> Seriously considering purchasing an embroidery machine. I enjoy sewing and am thinking of starting to make DD's clothing. It is getting harder and harder to find things that fit they way they should on her. Anyway, I don't want everything she wears to be plain. I want a machine that I can make a picture on my computer and then send it to the machine and it makes it.
> 
> I am looking at the Singer Futura XL 400. It is currently on sale for $699 at JoAnn's. And from what I am reading I can get a pretty good area to embroider if I purchase larger hoops.
> 
> Can I use a downloaded font like Disney font with a machine?
> 
> Can I just grab clipart and use that for a pattern?
> 
> The other machine I was looking at was a Brother but it is not getting the best of reviews.
> 
> Any advice is helpful! I will add that it has been close to 10 years since I have sewn so everything is kind of brand new all over again.



Hi, I think your questions have been anwered by now, but Hello and Welcome.



cristyhas3 said:


> A little Mickey/Minnie free-motion quilting:



Awesome job with the FMQ.  Do you do a lot of quilting?



disneychic2 said:


>



Super capes! (get it, super, lol)



cristyhas3 said:


> I agree (again  ). Stitch count is important. Lower stitch counts limit you on the density of stitching that the machine will be able to do at one time.



I think she meant the number of stitches that the machine has stitched so far, not the density.



dianemom2 said:


> Then here are some shorts outfits that I made for my nephews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then here are two dresses that I made for the launch last week.
> With the pinafore on:



Everything looks great.  You are going to have to post more often so we don't go over the 25 pic limit just quoting you, lol.



Disney52303 said:


> Minnie can be removed if DD wants this for non Disney too, she loves the fabrics!



Love the colorful zebra print and the Grace. <3



Disney52303 said:


> And a Tink Rosetta I just finished for a Bog Give (being stuck inside with three feet of blizzard snow has advantages!)
> 
> Bag



Amazing what you can get done when forced to stay home.  Looks great, I'm sure it will be much appreciated.



Chasingmarcus said:


> I posted a few weeks ago looking for a Mulan pattern.  I ordered the Modkids pattern off an etsy seller, and it never arrived, I made do though, and made her some pj pants and a t-shirt to go with it instead.  It doesn't resemble the movie at all, but it she loved the softness of the fabric, so I went with it (not to mention it was a rememnt at Joanns!)
> 
> Here are the pj's I have made so far for our movie nights:
> Wendy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aristocats:



Great nightgowns.


----------



## tricia

Figured I would share a couple of the dresses that I made recently.

First an upcycle with a shirt I got at the Disney Store in Rome.




IMG_8922 by tricialee22, on Flickr

And a Goofy in Epcot dress that is full of hand applique.

Front.




front levels crop by tricialee22, on Flickr

Side




fw levels by tricialee22, on Flickr

Side




MS levels by tricialee22, on Flickr

And the ruffled back.




goofy back by tricialee22, on Flickr


----------



## disneychic2

Disney52303 said:


> Phone post! My first Grace dress, AKL themed.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie can be removed if DD wants this for non Disney too, she loves the fabrics!
> 
> Back:



This is adorable!! Great job! And what a good idea to make the Minnie removable. 



Disney52303 said:


> And a Tink Rosetta I just finished for a Bog Give (being stuck inside with three feet of blizzard snow has advantages!)
> 
> Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside



I love this! It really brings a smile. Way to go making use of your time while snowed in!



dianemom2 said:


> Were you able to check the stitch count on your machine?  I agree that I would be miffed if my bill of sale said Ellegante 2 and I was given an upgraded Ellegante 1.  These machines aren't cheap and you should be walking away a happy customer.
> 
> I worked on those shorts outfits for a couple of weeks.  I did one long afternoon where I cut out all of the shorts and then it took me a couple of days to sew them up.  The appliques for the t-shirts take the longest time though.  The Rapunzel fabric came from Hancocks.  They seem to be the only store that still has Rapunzel fabric.
> 
> I don't know if you all noticed but I made one nephew a Chip shirt and the other a Dale shirt to go with the plaid shorts.  But I forgot to make Dale's nose red!  Oh well, I'm sure he won't notice.



I did not get the stitch count on the machine I got, but I did talk with the owner today. She said they gave me the wrong machine and she had one there for me...an Ellegante 3!!! She didn't have any more 2s, so she is giving me a 3 for the price she quoted for the 2! I'm more than satisfied. She wants me to come in Thursday when she is there and stay long enough to have a mini class on embroidery. I can't wait! 

I did not notice the missing red nose. The outfits were all so cute and fun to admire, who has time to check for accuracy?? If you hadn't told on yourself, I don't think anyone would have noticed.



hebbynan said:


> Thank you ladies SO MUCH for your suggestions and comments.  I think the 770 has won! Now if I can convince my family for Amazon gift cards for my  graduation in May, then I'll be all set!
> 
> Thanks for the enabling link too - although I already had the search page saved in my Amazon account! LOL
> 
> I can only hope to make things as beautiful as all of you!  Finally finishing my degree will help because then I'll have *all* my free time for sewing - NO HOMEWORK!  Thanks again!



Congrats on finishing your degree!! That is quite an accomplishment and something to really be proud of!



4HppyCamprs said:


> Yay for being so close to graduation.what is your program??  I am set to graduate in December and I cannot wait. My sewing has come to a complete halt with the semester in full swing.  I might have to borrow your idea to ask for amazon gift cards for graduation as I would love love the PE770. We are going on a cruise for our 10 year anniversary/graduation celebration...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Congrats also to you for your accomplishments! And celebrating with a cruise is my kind of celebration for sure!! Yay for you!



goteamwood said:


> Speaking of my kids, I whipped these shirts up this morning for my boys' first day of preschool. We weren't going to put them in preschool but found this program too good to pass up. It's at the local high school as part of their child-development class, the high school students "teach" with a facilitator who is their teacher. Each kid gets paired with 1-2 HS students, and I get 3 hours a week kid-free. And the cost is like $6/week for BOTH kids. I can't take credit for this idea, I stole it from pinterest, but the shirts are adult sized, and I plan to take a photo of them for the first day of school every year, and my husband had the idea to have their teachers sign them the last day of school. Of course now I have two shirts I need to keep track of for the next 15 years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and yes my son has a black eye on his first day of school. See aforementioned: twin boy.)



What a great idea!! That will be precious through the years. And the teacher signatures will be just added awesomeness. They may start to balk about wearing them in the teen years, but you can cross that bridge when you come to it.


----------



## disneychic2

billwendy said:


> Has anyone here dealt with a concussion before? Im dealing with one now (passed out and whacked my head in the shower on the way down) and am just not sure what to do/not do????



Oh no! If you feel at all disoriented, call the doctor! I don't officially know what to do, but that's nothing to mess around with. Are you alone? Also, what made you pass out in the first place?? Get thyself to the doctor my dear! Please?



Chasingmarcus said:


> I posted a few weeks ago looking for a Mulan pattern.  I ordered the Modkids pattern off an etsy seller, and it never arrived, I made do though, and made her some pj pants and a t-shirt to go with it instead.  It doesn't resemble the movie at all, but it she loved the softness of the fabric, so I went with it (not to mention it was a rememnt at Joanns!)
> 
> Here are the pj's I have made so far for our movie nights:
> Wendy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aristocats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mulan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the pictures are such poor quality.  I usually take my daughters picture outside, but our weather hasn't been that good for that here lately.
> I have noticed that many of the pictures shown are not on models.  Is that for privacy or that the little ones are not there when you want to take a picture?
> 
> I love reading and seeing what everyone has been working on.  Right now I am trying to finish an Annie dress for my daughter.  I am using a Carla C pattern and I do think it is going to look cute.  The piping though is going to be the death of me!



These are so cute!! And so is your little one. What a great idea for movie nights! Great job! And piping can really be the death of us, right?!



tricia said:


> Figured I would share a couple of the dresses that I made recently.
> 
> First an upcycle with a shirt I got at the Disney Store in Rome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8922 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> And a Goofy in Epcot dress that is full of hand applique.
> 
> Front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front levels crop by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> Side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fw levels by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> Side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MS levels by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> And the ruffled back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goofy back by tricialee22, on Flickr



I love these!! You are very skilled in the hand appliqué department. Just WOW! And that Rome shirt will be so unique I just know it will get a lot of comments. Great job!  (And your little model is so adorable!!)


----------



## love to stitch

Disney52303 said:


> Phone post! My first Grace dress, AKL themed.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie can be removed if DD wants this for non Disney too, she loves the fabrics!
> 
> Back:



That is very pretty dress.



Disney52303 said:


> And a Tink Rosetta I just finished for a Bog Give (being stuck inside with three feet of blizzard snow has advantages!)
> 
> Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside



That is a very fun bag.



Chasingmarcus said:


> I posted a few weeks ago looking for a Mulan pattern.  I ordered the Modkids pattern off an etsy seller, and it never arrived, I made do though, and made her some pj pants and a t-shirt to go with it instead.  It doesn't resemble the movie at all, but it she loved the softness of the fabric, so I went with it (not to mention it was a rememnt at Joanns!)
> 
> Here are the pj's I have made so far for our movie nights:
> Wendy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aristocats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mulan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the pictures are such poor quality.  I usually take my daughters picture outside, but our weather hasn't been that good for that here lately.
> I have noticed that many of the pictures shown are not on models.  Is that for privacy or that the little ones are not there when you want to take a picture?
> 
> I love reading and seeing what everyone has been working on.  Right now I am trying to finish an Annie dress for my daughter.  I am using a Carla C pattern and I do think it is going to look cute.  The piping though is going to be the death of me!



Those are pretty and look very comfy.



tricia said:


> Figured I would share a couple of the dresses that I made recently.
> 
> First an upcycle with a shirt I got at the Disney Store in Rome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8922 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> And a Goofy in Epcot dress that is full of hand applique.
> 
> Front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front levels crop by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> Side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fw levels by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> Side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MS levels by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> And the ruffled back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goofy back by tricialee22, on Flickr



Those are beautiful dresses.


----------



## sewmess

cristyhas3 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm so happy to have found you! I'm Cristy, and I sew, quilt, appliqué, tie-dye, etc. It's so fantastic to know that you all "get" my Disney and my sewing obsessions. Yay!!
> 
> I'm in the midst of planning our family's vacation to DLR, for March. Time is ticking and I've got to get sewing! I have a DD6 and a DD3 to sew a dress, or two, for.
> 
> I'm planning on making peasant type princess dresses for my girls. Fabric shopping is on my list for today. (Twist my arm, right?! :rofl )
> 
> Here's a couple of things I've made in the past:
> 
> A little Mickey/Minnie free-motion quilting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Mickey tie-dying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '
> I'll be back, for sure!



I'm really impressed with your quilting.  I want to get to a point where I can practice more.

Welcome!


----------



## PurpleEars

Disney52303 said:


> Phone post! My first Grace dress, AKL themed.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie can be removed if DD wants this for non Disney too, she loves the fabrics!
> 
> Back:



It is a beautiful dress. What a smart idea to make Minnie removable to get more wear out of the dress!



Disney52303 said:


> And a Tink Rosetta I just finished for a Bog Give (being stuck inside with three feet of blizzard snow has advantages!)
> 
> Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside



The fabric combo you chose look great together. It looks like you had a productive snow day. I am sure the family appreciates the bag you made!



hebbynan said:


> Thank you ladies SO MUCH for your suggestions and comments.  I think the 770 has won! Now if I can convince my family for Amazon gift cards for my  graduation in May, then I'll be all set!
> 
> Thanks for the enabling link too - although I already had the search page saved in my Amazon account! LOL
> 
> I can only hope to make things as beautiful as all of you!  Finally finishing my degree will help because then I'll have *all* my free time for sewing - NO HOMEWORK!  Thanks again!



Congrats on being so close to finishing your degree. I remember how happy I was when I finished school! I also got an embroidery machine when I finished school.



4HppyCamprs said:


> Yay for being so close to graduation.what is your program??  I am set to graduate in December and I cannot wait. My sewing has come to a complete halt with the semester in full swing.  I might have to borrow your idea to ask for amazon gift cards for graduation as I would love love the PE770. We are going on a cruise for our 10 year anniversary/graduation celebration...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Congratulations on the end being in sight! I am sure your family is very proud of your accomplishments. I hope you will have a great celebration trip!




billwendy said:


> Has anyone here dealt with a concussion before? Im dealing with one now (passed out and whacked my head in the shower on the way down) and am just not sure what to do/not do????



I am sorry to hear that you had a concussion. Is Billy with you? Please make sure he checks you out every couple of hours to make sure you are ok. If you feel anything "off" at all, please go to the emergency department. Also, please let your doctor know especially given the GI problems you had a while back. It may be a sign of things getting worse. I will be praying for a quick and complete recovery.



Chasingmarcus said:


> I posted a few weeks ago looking for a Mulan pattern.  I ordered the Modkids pattern off an etsy seller, and it never arrived, I made do though, and made her some pj pants and a t-shirt to go with it instead.  It doesn't resemble the movie at all, but it she loved the softness of the fabric, so I went with it (not to mention it was a rememnt at Joanns!)
> 
> Here are the pj's I have made so far for our movie nights:
> Wendy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aristocats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mulan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the pictures are such poor quality.  I usually take my daughters picture outside, but our weather hasn't been that good for that here lately.
> I have noticed that many of the pictures shown are not on models.  Is that for privacy or that the little ones are not there when you want to take a picture?
> 
> I love reading and seeing what everyone has been working on.  Right now I am trying to finish an Annie dress for my daughter.  I am using a Carla C pattern and I do think it is going to look cute.  The piping though is going to be the death of me!



It's too bad that the pattern didn't arrive, but it looks like you made the best out of the situation. The Mulan outfit you made looks great. The dresses for movie nights are so much fun. I am sure they make the movie nights much more special!

I don't have any kids so I can't really model any outfits. I think some of us sew after the kids go to bed so it can be hard to get the outfits modelled.



goteamwood said:


> I think some people who sew things don't always have the kids around. I try to get my kids to model, but when I made all our disney outfits, I didn't let them put them on until we went on the trip since I didn't want them ruined. But then I have two boys. Of course, they think Lightning McQueen gave them all their shirts when we checked into his hotel (Art of Animation.)
> 
> Speaking of my kids, I whipped these shirts up this morning for my boys' first day of preschool. We weren't going to put them in preschool but found this program too good to pass up. It's at the local high school as part of their child-development class, the high school students "teach" with a facilitator who is their teacher. Each kid gets paired with 1-2 HS students, and I get 3 hours a week kid-free. And the cost is like $6/week for BOTH kids. I can't take credit for this idea, I stole it from pinterest, but the shirts are adult sized, and I plan to take a photo of them for the first day of school every year, and my husband had the idea to have their teachers sign them the last day of school. Of course now I have two shirts I need to keep track of for the next 15 years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and yes my son has a black eye on his first day of school. See aforementioned: twin boy.)



What a neat idea with those shirts!



lynnanddbyz said:


> I am not the PP but I have an SWF 601C.  This is considered a compact.  It is a 6 needle and I LOVE it.  They used to make a 12 needle now it is a 15 needle.  My only regret was not getting the 12 needle.  It is so much easier to use then a home machine and the hoops are HUGH.  I use a 12 X 12 all the time.  There is a 15 X 20 I use sometimes and embroiderying on hats was a plus as well.  If you have more questions just ask.  I have had my embroidery machine for years and it is a work horse.  HIGHLY recommend the brand, have heard alot of quality issues with the Brother multi-needles and the Happy machines are all made of plastic.  If you have a machine in mind I'd be happy to direct you to resources and groups that specialize with "big boy" machines.



I am thinking about the Brother PR650. They are currently on sale here and they come with the Brother digitizing software. It does 8x12 (which is a HUGE improvement over my 4x4). I mostly do clothes so it should be large enough for what I do.



tricia said:


> Figured I would share a couple of the dresses that I made recently.
> 
> First an upcycle with a shirt I got at the Disney Store in Rome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8922 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> And a Goofy in Epcot dress that is full of hand applique.
> 
> Front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front levels crop by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> Side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fw levels by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> Side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MS levels by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> And the ruffled back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goofy back by tricialee22, on Flickr



I like both dresses. The hand applique you did for the Epcot dress looks fab! Great job!


----------



## billwendy

That is so cool - love the giant shirts on the boys that you will be able to watch them grow into over the years!! I wonder if they will cooperate every year!! lol...

Dr said I have a nasty concussion - no driving, no work, no exercise and little screen time - lots of sleep and fluids and an EEG (Im having some staring spells and memory issues, but he thinks its from the concussion). Hopefully in a day or 2 I can at least embroider or something!! Im dizzy alot right now! lol....

We are doing GREAT on  Trevor's Big Give!!!! Would anyone be willing to make the 3 kids pillowcases or make the girls headbands/bows or embroider or purchase a fresh beach towel for the 3 kids??????


----------



## dianemom2

Disney52303 said:


> Phone post! My first Grace dress, AKL themed.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie can be removed if DD wants this for non Disney too, she loves the fabrics!


Awesome job on that dress.  I have that pattern but I haven't made it yet.



Disney52303 said:


>


Great job on the bag.  I am sure it will be very well received!



hebbynan said:


> Thank you ladies SO MUCH for your suggestions and comments.  I think the 770 has won! Now if I can convince my family for Amazon gift cards for my  graduation in May, then I'll be all set!


Congratulations on finishing your degree.  We can't wait to see what you make with your PE770 when you get it!!!!





cogero said:


> I found some material at fabric dot com with a coupon for J and I am excited about and I do have some mickey fabric that I have been hording. I am going to try and run to Joanns with my mom on friday when I don't have kids.
> 
> We don't have Hancocks but there is a Hobby Lobby that just opened in NJ that I might try or I know of another big Joanns there but I have to go anyday but Sunday since the county it is in has blue laws.


I ordered a few things from Fabric.com on their sale.  I really need to stop buying fabric.  I had been doing well with sewing from my stash but I've fallen off the wagon!   I love the big Joanns.  We only have a little one but every time I go to the next town over, I go to their big Joanns.  They have a little more in fabrics than our Joanns but they have way more ribbons and trims.

Hobby Lobby is always closed on Sundays.  I found out the hard way. LOL!  I drove about an hour to visit DH's cousin and we were going to Hobby Lobby together.  But when we got there it was closed.  Oh well!




ColonelHathi said:


> Those boys madris plaid shorts are also very cute and versatile, and go great with that "Chip" shirt.
> 
> I love the Tangled dress/Pinafore and the super cute Queen of Hearts dress. I am a big fan of the villians or characters that you don't see as often.


Thanks!  It is fun to make stuff with the characters that you don't see as often.  But then I worry that it won't sell as well.  I guess there is a reason that we see some of those other characters more frequently.



miprender said:


> Diane everything you posted is amazing but I really loved that QoH dress. I am so glad it sold


Thanks!  And congratulations on selling your adorable Chip and Dale set.  It was so cute!



goteamwood said:


> Speaking of my kids, I whipped these shirts up this morning for my boys' first day of preschool. We weren't going to put them in preschool but found this program too good to pass up. It's at the local high school as part of their child-development class, the high school students "teach" with a facilitator who is their teacher. Each kid gets paired with 1-2 HS students, and I get 3 hours a week kid-free. And the cost is like $6/week for BOTH kids. I can't take credit for this idea, I stole it from pinterest, but the shirts are adult sized, and I plan to take a photo of them for the first day of school every year, and my husband had the idea to have their teachers sign them the last day of school. Of course now I have two shirts I need to keep track of for the next 15 years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and yes my son has a black eye on his first day of school. See aforementioned: twin boy.)


What a terrific idea! At their graduation party you can make a slide show of them in the shirts.



disneychic2 said:


> I did not get the stitch count on the machine I got, but I did talk with the owner today. She said they gave me the wrong machine and she had one there for me...an Ellegante 3!!! She didn't have any more 2s, so she is giving me a 3 for the price she quoted for the 2! I'm more than satisfied. She wants me to come in Thursday when she is there and stay long enough to have a mini class on embroidery. I can't wait!


HOW AWESOME!  I didn't even know that there was an Ellegante 3.  And now you will have one.  That is so wonderful.  I am so happy for you that you decided to call and ask about this.



billwendy said:


> Dr said I have a nasty concussion - no driving, no work, no exercise and little screen time - lots of sleep and fluids and an EEG (Im having some staring spells and memory issues, but he thinks its from the concussion). Hopefully in a day or 2 I can at least embroider or something!! Im dizzy alot right now! lol....


Oh no!  That's the last thing that you need!  I hope that you feel much better tomorrow.  BTW, the same thing happened to my friend's brother.  He passed out in the shower, hit his head and got a concussion also.

Tricia- I missed getting your pictures but I just LOVE both of your dresses.  The hand applique is wonderful and the Rome dress is adorable.  I love your choices for fabrics on both of them.


----------



## Jen7079

PurpleEars said:


> Which 10 needle machine do you have? Are you happy with it? I am thinking about making the jump to a multi-needle machine but I have only found a few reviews on them so far.



I got the Brother Entrepreneur Pro PR-1000. I have so much invested in designs so I decided to stay with the brother line (and keep all my PES files) I have been extremely happy. I also got the fast frames and everything is so much faster....I call the machine "my precious" drives my mom nuts


----------



## lynnanddbyz

I am thinking about the Brother PR650. They are currently on sale here and they come with the Brother digitizing software. It does 8x12 (which is a HUGE improvement over my 4x4). I mostly do clothes so it should be large enough for what I do.



I looked at that machine when I was looking.  It was brand new way back then.  I decided for the same money to go with the bigger machine and it came with bigger hoops and alot more accessories too.  I also got a weekend of training as well.  Good luck.  Once you get up and running with a commercial machine you will wonder how you ever did the stuff on a home machine.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Jen7079 said:


> I got the Brother Entrepreneur Pro PR-1000. I have so much invested in designs so I decided to stay with the brother line (and keep all my PES files) I have been extremely happy. I also got the fast frames and everything is so much faster....I call the machine "my precious" drives my mom nuts



LOVE fast frames.  So many times I do not know how I would hoop things without them.  Congrats on the purchase.  Those extra needles are soooo nice.  My baby would also be "my precious".  Have not used her much since we moved (renting right now while house hunting).  I miss having her set-up so I can design with her on a whim.  Good luck.


----------



## nannye

blessedmom4 said:


> *Enabler Alert*
> 
> *Price of the Brother PE770 Embroidery Machine  at 7 AM on Amazon is $568.95
> 
> Click Here
> 
> *



Judy you are SUCH an enabler!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

billwendy said:
			
		

> That is so cool - love the giant shirts on the boys that you will be able to watch them grow into over the years!! I wonder if they will cooperate every year!! lol...
> 
> Dr said I have a nasty concussion - no driving, no work, no exercise and little screen time - lots of sleep and fluids and an EEG (Im having some staring spells and memory issues, but he thinks its from the concussion). Hopefully in a day or 2 I can at least embroider or something!! Im dizzy alot right now! lol....
> 
> We are doing GREAT on  Trevor's Big Give!!!! Would anyone be willing to make the 3 kids pillowcases or make the girls headbands/bows or embroider or purchase a fresh beach towel for the 3 kids??????



So glad you went to the DR. Hopefully your on the mend now 

Thanks for the well wishes, I am doing my capstone course/senior project this semester and so this is the crunch. 

I am so in awe  of the creative ability this thread has. Sometimes I look at these creations and think "that could not have been made by a person" then logic sets in and I realize all clothes are made by somebody but the work shown on here is truly amazing.

My mother in law got me a few things for sewig for Christmas and so I am anxious to try out my free motion embroidery foot. I think it might be fairly funny looking (it says embroider as well as you can draw but I got detention for my handwriting sooooo.......)

Can't wait to see more creations!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## blessedmom4

nannye said:


> Judy you are SUCH an enabler!!!!!!!!!!!!



*I know!!!! That deal you snagged at Christmas was the BEST I have ever seen! As you all know, I keep it in my Amazon cart, one of these days...

Wendy, Praying you feel much better very soon, when Christian had his concussion, they hospitalized him. If you don't start improving, I know you will call the MD.

WTMTQ, But as always I  to you all...I LOVE the Rapunzel dress and that fabric is so pretty!

Has anyone seen Sunshine lately? I miss her!*


----------



## lovesdumbo

Thanks for all the complements on the quilt. 

So many wonderful things posted!

We just got our electricity back late this afternoon due to the storm. I think 4 days is about our limit.  luckily I had finished sewing my next rag quilt so I had the seam cutting to work on. Now I just need to wash it. 



miprender said:


> Love the quilt. I see your ticker is getting close too. Are you going during April vacation. We will be there 4/13-4/20


No. I go for my birthday 5/6. The crowds are very manageable. Have you been April vacation before?


----------



## Shea&Van

Hi everyone,

I know that this is a no selling place, but I'm just trying to get an idea about a price...

If this is an inappropriate question to ask in this place, I sincerely apologize and will delete it.  I just wasn't sure who else to ask.

Anywho, when we went to Disney the last time (Sept/Oct 2011), I found a lovely lady on ebay who did a pillow case dress and matching "bowling-like" shirt for my son in a really cute fabric.  It was $35 (including the shipping) for the set.

I'm wanting to do the same this time around when we go in November.  I cannot find the woman I used before 

When doing some research on Ebay & Etsy it seems like the prices are so different.  The one lady who has a fabric I LOVE is selling her pillowcase dresses for nearly $40 each.  

So, I did some on-line research and found the fabric I really LOVE for under $8 per yard.

Now, I have no idea the amount of time it takes to do these projects or how many yards one needs to complete such a project, so I'm just wondering what a fair price is for a dress like this?  

Also, if I asked for a bowling/boxy-lookign shirt for my son, do you have any guess as to a what that might run me.  I'm having a hard time finding what I am looking for for him.

Just trying to decide if buying the fabric and taking it to a friend who sews might be more cost effective than going the ebay/etsy route this time.  Naturally, I'd like to pay my friend for her time but I really have no  idea about how long these projects take.

What do you suggest?  Can you share a range of what is an acceptable range for these items?  How long they may take to create?

Again, I hope this is not a question that is inappropriate.  I'm always nervous to ask anything $ related for fear of getting slapped around.

Thanks for any insight you may be able to share.  

Wishing you all a very happy day!!


----------



## goteamwood

Shea&Van said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I know that this is a no selling place, but I'm just trying to get an idea about a price...
> 
> If this is an inappropriate question to ask in this place, I sincerely apologize and will delete it.  I just wasn't sure who else to ask.
> 
> Anywho, when we went to Disney the last time (Sept/Oct 2011), I found a lovely lady on ebay who did a pillow case dress and matching "bowling-like" shirt for my son in a really cute fabric.  It was $35 (including the shipping) for the set.
> 
> I'm wanting to do the same this time around when we go in November.  I cannot find the woman I used before
> 
> When doing some research on Ebay & Etsy it seems like the prices are so different.  The one lady who has a fabric I LOVE is selling her pillowcase dresses for nearly $40 each.
> 
> So, I did some on-line research and found the fabric I really LOVE for under $8 per yard.
> 
> Now, I have no idea the amount of time it takes to do these projects or how many yards one needs to complete such a project, so I'm just wondering what a fair price is for a dress like this?
> 
> Also, if I asked for a bowling/boxy-lookign shirt for my son, do you have any guess as to a what that might run me.  I'm having a hard time finding what I am looking for for him.
> 
> Just trying to decide if buying the fabric and taking it to a friend who sews might be more cost effective than going the ebay/etsy route this time.  Naturally, I'd like to pay my friend for her time but I really have no  idea about how long these projects take.
> 
> What do you suggest?  Can you share a range of what is an acceptable range for these items?  How long they may take to create?
> 
> Again, I hope this is not a question that is inappropriate.  I'm always nervous to ask anything $ related for fear of getting slapped around.
> 
> Thanks for any insight you may be able to share.
> 
> Wishing you all a very happy day!!



I think $35 for both is a total bargain you are not likely to find again. I have made a ton of bowling shirts, and a few pillowcase dresses and the fabric and materials alone can easily be more than $15-20 each. I have literally made more than a dozen of the bowling shirts and it still takes me a few hours to press/cut/assemble and finish them, and that is is they don't have any embroidery or applique. If you think about an hourly rate plus the materials you are essentially considering the skills and labor of the person making it not worth much at all. I am not saying this to be mean, but I think that sometimes people are so used to buying $4 made-in-china t-shirts that they can't assign value to the skills and care put into the creation of handmade goods. 

You can absolutely find instructions and tutorials to make them yourself and can probably do both for $35 if you find fabrics on sale. Neither project is particularly difficult (compared, for instance, to some of the amazing boutique dresses posted here.) but they are time consuming and there is a level of skill involved. And if you don't sew, you have to pay someone else who has that skill. (The same way you would pay a landscaper or a furnace repairman or chef who does something you can't or don't wish to do.) No one is getting rich making kids clothing one at a time, but it is an art, and the time required isn't trivial.

Again, please don't feel like this is an attack, just my 2 cents. I would say $25-35 for a pillowcase dress (depending on whether it has additional decoration like embroidery or appliqué.) and $30-50 for the bowling shirt, also depending on decoration is a fair price. 

I hope that helps.


----------



## Shea&Van

Go Team Wood,

Thanks for your honesty and I did not feel the information you were sharing was in any way mean-spirited.

I do not sew (wish I did), and I do not know the time required and cost of supplies and such.  To be honest, I don't even own a needle/thread (YIKES  and the last time my daughter needed a button replaced, I had to call my mom (so embarassing, I know).

That is why I felt it best a question to pose to my sisters/brothers on the DisBoards 

It was just surprising to see the price be that different as to what I paid the last time.  Perhaps that is why the woman is not doing it any longer???  She did a beautiful job and I was very grateful for her time and talent.  In fact, I sent her name to many of my co-workers and friends and she did work for several of them as well.

No doubt that creating the beautiful creations I have seen here and on etsy/ebay have taken countless hours to perfect and I'm happy to pay a fair price.  I just didn't know what that was since the prices vary so dramatically!  I see basic dresses from $14 to very sophisticated ones for $60.

Chosing to purchase the fabric on my own and then requesting help from my friend may be an option.  But, I wanted to be sure I offered her a fair price.  She's the type of friend that would be like "just take me to dinner."  Clearly after reading your e-mail, I should offer a more generous compensation.  I don't want her to feel used and I do realize that I'm paying for her time and talents and I want her to feel appreciated for what she's doing.

Anywho, I really do appreciate your comments and advice.  I will keep all the information you shared in mind as I move forward.

Have a happy day everyone!


----------



## VBAndrea

cristyhas3 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm so happy to have found you! I'm Cristy, and I sew, quilt, appliqué, tie-dye, etc. It's so fantastic to know that you all "get" my Disney and my sewing obsessions. Yay!!
> 
> I'm in the midst of planning our family's vacation to DLR, for March. Time is ticking and I've got to get sewing! I have a DD6 and a DD3 to sew a dress, or two, for.
> 
> I'm planning on making peasant type princess dresses for my girls. Fabric shopping is on my list for today. (Twist my arm, right?! :rofl )
> 
> Here's a couple of things I've made in the past:
> 
> A little Mickey/Minnie free-motion quilting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Mickey tie-dying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be back, for sure!


Welcome!  Your work looks great -- I hope we see more of you and you post some pics of other things you've made.


disneychic2 said:


> Here are a couple of super hero capes for my two DGDs. I made a super hero cape for my DGS (which he has still never worn) and his sister loved it and "ordered" one for herself with purple fabric on one side, Strawberry Shortcake on the other and two Ss for Super Selah. Well arlighty then! So I had to make one for my other DGD as well with her favorites.
> 
> Selah's cape:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotte's cape:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The letters are glittery, but it doesn't show up on the photos.
> 
> Also, DH and I went to the Home and Garden show on Saturday and while he and the friends we went with were busy at a both I found boring, I came across this huge area where they had tons of sewing machines, embroidery machines and everything in between. DH found me deep in conversation with the owner of 3 stores in the Cleveland area who was explaining the latest and greatest. Sooo, long story short, after she demoed a couple of machines for DH and I, I walked away...the owner of a Babylock sewing/embroidery machine!!!! Could not believe it. My Brother 8500 is 12 years old and it was getting frustrating to use. I'm getting a trade in amount for it and am purchasing a unit that was traded in for an upgrade and paying cash brought it more into the realm of possibility. Still plenty of sticker shock, but hey, it was a deal! And my sweet DH didn't even bat an eye. What a guy! I'm going to pick it up today and she wants me to play with it for a while to make sure it's what I want. Of course what I REALLY want is the next one up that will copy your kids or grandkids drawings and stitch them out exactly!!!! That had me tearing up for sure. But, waaaay too rich for my blood. But man, that is a cool feature!


The capes turned out great!



hebbynan said:


> Hello Ladies! I've been lurking for a few months now and I just have to say that I am in awe of all of you! You ladies make some very fine clothing and accessories!!  I've been sewing for almost 20 years, but mostly halloween costumes and small crafts.  I'm looking to make some shirts for myself for our upcoming trip in September.  I'm also looking to getting into embroidery.  I've been looking at machines online, but am just more confused. I would only be doing small embroidery designs and only occassionally, so I'm thinking I don't need something huge.  The 2 machines I have been looking at are both Brothers: *PE500 and PE770*. Any of you sewing goddesses have any recommendations, comments, or suggestion?
> 
> TIA.....You Guys Rock!!!


Definitely agree with all the others -- go with the PE770.



disneychic2 said:


> Ok ladies, I need help!!!
> 
> I went to pick up my Babylock Ellegante2 at the store that I bought over the weekend. Well, instead of the Ellegante2, they had the original, older, Ellegante and said they would add the upgrades to it. I didn't think that much of it until I had already paid in full and had it loaded in my car. I was buying a used machine, but it was supposed to be a more recent version, so to my thinking an older machine would probably be used a lot more. The price I paid was for the Ellegante 2 and even with upgrades added, I don't think getting the older base unit should cost as much. What do you all think?
> 
> Also, I started reading reviews and read a lot of negative reviews that did not make me happy. Please tell me the Babylock Ellegante 2 is a good machine. If it isn't, I will take it back tomorrow and just forget about it. I am literally sick about this as this is a LOT of money to me. If this doesn't work out, I will probably get the Brother 770 I've had my eye on and save thousands of dollars! Any input would be greatly appreciated. TIA


I read ahead and saw your problem was solved with an even better outcome than expected 



dianemom2 said:


> I am doing a second post because I have a bunch of pictures to include and I didn't want to exceed the maximum.
> 
> First up are a few t-shirts that I made for DH.  They will be for our trip this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then here are some shorts outfits that I made for my nephews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then here are two dresses that I made for the launch last week.
> With the pinafore on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the pinafore removed:


You amaze me with all the sewing you do.  I still can't figure out how you do it!  

The shirts for your dh are perfect -- mine might even wear shirts like that, but I don't think I'll ever manage to get him back to Disney.

Your nephews are going to be very happy (and their mom's even happier!!!).

I love your launch items.  I hope they sold.  I can't keep up with you launch ladies anymore -- I didn't even know there was another one.



Disney52303 said:


> Phone post! My first Grace dress, AKL themed.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie can be removed if DD wants this for non Disney too, she loves the fabrics!


Really pretty!  I had to scroll over the pic very quickly so my dd didn't get a view of that fabric and beg me to find it and make her something.



Disney52303 said:


> And a Tink Rosetta I just finished for a Bog Give (being stuck inside with three feet of blizzard snow has advantages!)
> 
> Bag


LOVE the colors!!!!  Purple and green are my favs!  



billwendy said:


> Oh my goodness!! So many adorable things posted!! the robes! the water bottle holders! the AK dress!!!! love them!!
> 
> Thanks for all the pm's about the Big give!!! We would love to have anyone join us, even if you dont want to sew, you could send pixie dust!!! you can click on the link in my siggie and come and join us!!!! its so much fun!!!!!!!
> 
> Has anyone here dealt with a concussion before? Im dealing with one now (passed out and whacked my head in the shower on the way down) and am just not sure what to do/not do????


I read ahead and am glad you saw the doctor and hope you recover soon.  I've never had one but my ds had two and vomited in his sleep after one of them.



Chasingmarcus said:


> I posted a few weeks ago looking for a Mulan pattern.  I ordered the Modkids pattern off an etsy seller, and it never arrived, I made do though, and made her some pj pants and a t-shirt to go with it instead.  It doesn't resemble the movie at all, but it she loved the softness of the fabric, so I went with it (not to mention it was a rememnt at Joanns!)
> 
> Here are the pj's I have made so far for our movie nights:
> Wendy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aristocats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mulan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the pictures are such poor quality.  I usually take my daughters picture outside, but our weather hasn't been that good for that here lately.
> I have noticed that many of the pictures shown are not on models.  Is that for privacy or that the little ones are not there when you want to take a picture?
> 
> I love reading and seeing what everyone has been working on.  Right now I am trying to finish an Annie dress for my daughter.  I am using a Carla C pattern and I do think it is going to look cute.  The piping though is going to be the death of me!


Beautiful work!  I often post pics without a model b/c my dd never poses properly to show off and outfit.  And she doesn't fir in most of the BG things I make.  I did pay her twice to model BG things though.  For one session she did great and the other she pouted the whole time b/c it was boy's clothes.



goteamwood said:


> I had a concussion a few years ago, passed out and hit the bathroom counter and oak cabinets and tile floor. I was a mess. Doctor told me to take it easy and to come back in a week for another checkup for motor skills I guess. (hand-eye coordination, etc.) When my darling sons collided head-to-head and knocked one unconscious, the ER doc said to not let him hit his head again. Ever. (I laughed at her, clearly she didn't have kids, especially twin boys!) If your mental state changes, if you're confused, slurring, dizzy, call the doc immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> I think some people who sew things don't always have the kids around. I try to get my kids to model, but when I made all our disney outfits, I didn't let them put them on until we went on the trip since I didn't want them ruined. But then I have two boys. Of course, they think Lightning McQueen gave them all their shirts when we checked into his hotel (Art of Animation.)
> 
> Speaking of my kids, I whipped these shirts up this morning for my boys' first day of preschool. We weren't going to put them in preschool but found this program too good to pass up. It's at the local high school as part of their child-development class, the high school students "teach" with a facilitator who is their teacher. Each kid gets paired with 1-2 HS students, and I get 3 hours a week kid-free. And the cost is like $6/week for BOTH kids. I can't take credit for this idea, I stole it from pinterest, but the shirts are adult sized, and I plan to take a photo of them for the first day of school every year, and my husband had the idea to have their teachers sign them the last day of school. Of course now I have two shirts I need to keep track of for the next 15 years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and yes my son has a black eye on his first day of school. See aforementioned: twin boy.)


OMG what a great idea and what a fabulous bargain for your preschool!



tricia said:


> Figured I would share a couple of the dresses that I made recently.
> 
> First an upcycle with a shirt I got at the Disney Store in Rome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8922 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> And a Goofy in Epcot dress that is full of hand applique.
> 
> Front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front levels crop by tricialee22, on Flickr


Just beautiful!  I can't be;ieve the Epcot dress -- it's a work of art!!  Absolutely stunning!



Shea&Van said:


> Go Team Wood,
> 
> Thanks for your honesty and I did not feel the information you were sharing was in any way mean-spirited.
> 
> I do not sew (wish I did), and I do not know the time required and cost of supplies and such.  To be honest, I don't even own a needle/thread (YIKES  and the last time my daughter needed a button replaced, I had to call my mom (so embarassing, I know).
> 
> That is why I felt it best a question to pose to my sisters/brothers on the DisBoards
> 
> It was just surprising to see the price be that different as to what I paid the last time.  Perhaps that is why the woman is not doing it any longer???  She did a beautiful job and I was very grateful for her time and talent.  In fact, I sent her name to many of my co-workers and friends and she did work for several of them as well.
> 
> No doubt that creating the beautiful creations I have seen here and on etsy/ebay have taken countless hours to perfect and I'm happy to pay a fair price.  I just didn't know what that was since the prices vary so dramatically!  I see basic dresses from $14 to very sophisticated ones for $60.
> 
> Chosing to purchase the fabric on my own and then requesting help from my friend may be an option.  But, I wanted to be sure I offered her a fair price.  She's the type of friend that would be like "just take me to dinner."  Clearly after reading your e-mail, I should offer a more generous compensation.  I don't want her to feel used and I do realize that I'm paying for her time and talents and I want her to feel appreciated for what she's doing.
> 
> Anywho, I really do appreciate your comments and advice.  I will keep all the information you shared in mind as I move forward.
> 
> Have a happy day everyone!


I tend to agree with most of what was said.  I would NEVER consider selling a bowling shirt for less than $25 but I would think a non-appiqued pillow case dress might go for a bit less depending on the size -- larger sizes require more fabric.  I think none of us sew to save money.  We sew to get unique clothing for the occasion.


----------



## billwendy

Just approved a whole new bunch of members for the Big Give!!!YAY!!! Welcome everyone!!


----------



## ColonelHathi

Shea&Van said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Now, I have no idea the amount of time it takes to do these projects or how many yards one needs to complete such a project, so I'm just wondering what a fair price is for a dress like this?
> 
> Also, if I asked for a bowling/boxy-lookign shirt for my son, do you have any guess as to a what that might run me.  I'm having a hard time finding what I am looking for for him.
> 
> Just trying to decide if buying the fabric and taking it to a friend who sews might be more cost effective than going the ebay/etsy route this time.  Naturally, I'd like to pay my friend for her time but I really have no  idea about how long these projects take.
> 
> What do you suggest?  Can you share a range of what is an acceptable range for these items?  How long they may take to create?





Shea&Van said:


> Chosing to purchase the fabric on my own and then requesting help from my friend may be an option.  But, I wanted to be sure I offered her a fair price.  She's the type of friend that would be like "just take me to dinner."  Clearly after reading your e-mail, I should offer a more generous compensation.  I don't want her to feel used and I do realize that I'm paying for her time and talents and I want her to feel appreciated for what she's doing.



Hi, I'll take a stab.  My mom is probably a lot like your friend, she's a professional seamstress and would charge probably like $10-$20 for a pillowcase top/dress if the fabric was provided (if someone insisted on paying her, or there were multiple projects, etc.).  She'd probably just use her own thread too. Considering that $10-$20 is just for her time, it's a bargain. Seamstresses really don't make much money, unfortunately.  But, that being said, my mom does this for a business, not sure if your friend does? Pilowcase tops take a couple of hours to sew up, maybe another 1/2 hour to cut - they are pretty quick.  Sometimes the costs of the pillowcase dresses are driven by the fabric as well - the nicer/designer fabric will cost you more. 

Not sure about bowling shirts, but I would think the require a bit more time.

Hope this helps!


----------



## aboveH20

I just finished online check-in, so I guess that means I must have a trip coming up. 

You have been doing some amazing sewing, while I've been stalking the Resorts forum to see if the new refillable mugs are out.  Don't know why, I haven't gotten them the last couple of trips. 

Believe it or not, I actually did some sewing.  I made a new string backpack (the one I took to Alaska was too laid back), a new wallet, and a hand sanitizer cozy.  I'll post pictures later.  

The reason I'm posting now is because the *Give Kids the World *e-newsletter highlights the pillow program.  We've had a bit of a discussion about the pillows on the Big Give board.  I'm concerned that with the shrinking size of flannel the pillowcases aren't big enough.  I commited to writing GKTW to double check measurements.  As one who's made a number of pillowcases I hate to think that they're too small to be used.  I'm wondering if it's more realistic to get three pillowcases from a yard of flannel instead of four.  I'll keep you posted.

In the meantime, here's a link to the pillowcase spotlight. 

http://www.gktw.org/blog/wish-pillows-come-to-life-thanks-to-fabric-innovations/

Happy sewing.


----------



## dianemom2

blessedmom4 said:


> [
> Has anyone seen Sunshine lately? I miss her!


No, Sunshine hasn't been on here lately.  I wonder why????  I miss hearing from her too.  She always has such nice comments.



Shea&Van said:


> Hi everyone,
> Anywho, when we went to Disney the last time (Sept/Oct 2011), I found a lovely lady on ebay who did a pillow case dress and matching "bowling-like" shirt for my son in a really cute fabric.  It was $35 (including the shipping) for the set.


I agree with everybody else that $35 for a bowling shirt and a dress is a complete bargain.  I generally see pillowcase dresses going for about $40 each which seems to be the prices you are finding.  I would expect to pay more for a bowling shirt since it is quite time consuming to make the plackets, collars and buttonholes.  If you take your fabric, buttons and thread to your friend, you should expect to pay about $25 per pillowcase dress and probably $35 for the shirt.  The fabric isn't the expense in sewing, it is the time involved in creating something special.  Now if you want to learn to sew yourself, we have several members who have only been sewing a few months and they are already creating beautiful things.  We are happy to give advice and help you get started.



VBAndrea said:


> You amaze me with all the sewing you do.  I still can't figure out how you do it!
> 
> The shirts for your dh are perfect -- mine might even wear shirts like that, but I don't think I'll ever manage to get him back to Disney.
> 
> Your nephews are going to be very happy (and their mom's even happier!!!).
> 
> I love your launch items.  I hope they sold.  I can't keep up with you launch ladies anymore -- I didn't even know there was another one.


I think that I said before, that I generally get a couple of hours every afternoon when the kids get home from school.  They are pretty self sufficient at this age and fix their own snacks, do their own homework, etc.

My husband wouldn't wear something with a huge applique on it but he will definitely wear these.  I love the one with the Disney word made to look like characters.  I bought a t-shirt to make myself one of them too.

My QoH dress sold at the launch but the Rapunzel one didn't sell.  I'm not sure what I will do with it.  My niece has been begging for it but I'd rather sell it and get a little bit of money for it.



billwendy said:


> Just approved a whole new bunch of members for the Big Give!!!YAY!!! Welcome everyone!!


Hooray for new members!  And I hope that you are starting to feel better.  We were worried that dd13 had a concussion yesterday too.  She got dropped during gymnastics in her PE class because the spotter walked away to chat with a friend.  She hit her head on the wooden gym floor.


----------



## pyrxtc

This thread kind of jumped some pages in the last few days. I was busy reading everything rather than finishing my Cindy dress. It was making me very mad so I was being lazy and putting it off until I got a call last night and I was asked if it was done. I told him I had one last thing and I would be done today, which I did do. UGH !!

I lied cuz I still had to finish off the seams and finish putting the zipper in. I really wanted to fit it to her before I sewed the bodice lining in and told him so. He said he would try to get her here today but that didn't work out. We decided that I would sew the lining in and she should have room to grow in it. I got started on sewing it in today and attached the bottom of the bodice lining to the bottom edge of the skirt seam. I got more than halfway done and realized I only had about 2 inches of bodice left but 7 inches of skirt seam. UGH !! I had to rip out over an hours work of hand sewing. I put it over my lamp and pinned and sewed for almost 2 hours making sure it went just right. The very top of the skirt seam to the very bottom of the bodice seam.

I really hope she likes it ! I would like to share and sorry about the photo overload. I will not be making the pattern again for a very long time if ever no matter how cute the end result was. I don't like how the eye hook went in above the zipper either and my invisible zipper is not so invisible. Plus, I put the skirt liner on inside out because I put the tulle on the wrong side.






















If anyone wants to see more details, you can see them here.

http://photobucket.com/PhoSewing

Everybody's creation look so cool. The capes look fun and there is a blue dress that looks like Wendy's nightgown. The Rome Mickey dress looks really cute and wearable. I love the boutique items and didn't realize there was another sale already either. I wish I could remember who made what but my house has been so crazy lately that I don't even remember what I did 5 minutes ago. I'm so glad to have you all......

To answer a posted question.... I don't have a model in my dresses normally because I don't have anyone to model them in my house. My lampshade is my new best friend.


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> I just finished online check-in, so I guess that means I must have a trip coming up.
> 
> You have been doing some amazing sewing, while I've been stalking the Resorts forum to see if the new refillable mugs are out.  Don't know why, I haven't gotten them the last couple of trips.
> 
> Believe it or not, I actually did some sewing.  I made a new string backpack (the one I took to Alaska was too laid back), a new wallet, and a hand sanitizer cozy.  I'll post pictures later.
> 
> The reason I'm posting now is because the *Give Kids the World *e-newsletter highlights the pillow program.  We've had a bit of a discussion about the pillows on the Big Give board.  I'm concerned that with the shrinking size of flannel the pillowcases aren't big enough.  I commited to writing GKTW to double check measurements.  As one who's made a number of pillowcases I hate to think that they're too small to be used.  I'm wondering if it's more realistic to get three pillowcases from a yard of flannel instead of four.  I'll keep you posted.
> 
> In the meantime, here's a link to the pillowcase spotlight.
> 
> http://www.gktw.org/blog/wish-pillows-come-to-life-thanks-to-fabric-innovations/
> 
> Happy sewing.


And did you notice the pillows that are pictured are WRONG!  They are not made with a solid flannel and coordinating pocket.  Ours look better than theirs 

Cheryl, I did make a pillow cover for Lisa.  I will ask Judy if it fits OK.  Stay tuned for the answer.

And good to see you and hear of your upcoming trip!  Where are you staying?



pyrxtc said:


> This thread kind of jumped some pages in the last few days. I was busy reading everything rather than finishing my Cindy dress. It was making me very mad so I was being lazy and putting it off until I got a call last night and I was asked if it was done. I told him I had one last thing and I would be done today, which I did do. UGH !!
> 
> I lied cuz I still had to finish off the seams and finish putting the zipper in. I really wanted to fit it to her before I sewed the bodice lining in and told him so. He said he would try to get her here today but that didn't work out. We decided that I would sew the lining in and she should have room to grow in it. I got started on sewing it in today and attached the bottom of the bodice lining to the bottom edge of the skirt seam. I got more than halfway done and realized I only had about 2 inches of bodice left but 7 inches of skirt seam. UGH !! I had to rip out over an hours work of hand sewing. I put it over my lamp and pinned and sewed for almost 2 hours making sure it went just right. The very top of the skirt seam to the very bottom of the bodice seam.
> 
> I really hope she likes it ! I would like to share and sorry about the photo overload. I will not be making the pattern again for a very long time if ever no matter how cute the end result was. I don't like how the eye hook went in above the zipper either and my invisible zipper is not so invisible. Plus, I put the skirt liner on inside out because I put the tulle on the wrong side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone wants to see more details, you can see them here.
> 
> http://photobucket.com/PhoSewing
> 
> Everybody's creation look so cool. The capes look fun and there is a blue dress that looks like Wendy's nightgown. The Rome Mickey dress looks really cute and wearable. I love the boutique items and didn't realize there was another sale already either. I wish I could remember who made what but my house has been so crazy lately that I don't even remember what I did 5 minutes ago. I'm so glad to have you all......
> 
> To answer a posted question.... I don't have a model in my dresses normally because I don't have anyone to model them in my house. My lampshade is my new best friend.


I do agree that the hidden zipper isn't hidden, but no one is going to dare comment on that with how pretty the dress is.  I love the skirt and the bodice.  I think you did a magnificent job.  Too bad it wasn't an easier pattern b/c it surely has a nice finished look.


----------



## PurpleEars

billwendy said:


> Dr said I have a nasty concussion - no driving, no work, no exercise and little screen time - lots of sleep and fluids and an EEG (Im having some staring spells and memory issues, but he thinks its from the concussion). Hopefully in a day or 2 I can at least embroider or something!! Im dizzy alot right now! lol....



I hope you will recover quickly Wendy, but please make sure you are not too hard on yourself. Concussions can take a while to heal.



Jen7079 said:


> I got the Brother Entrepreneur Pro PR-1000. I have so much invested in designs so I decided to stay with the brother line (and keep all my PES files) I have been extremely happy. I also got the fast frames and everything is so much faster....I call the machine "my precious" drives my mom nuts



Cool. Thanks for the feedback.



lynnanddbyz said:


> I looked at that machine when I was looking.  It was brand new way back then.  I decided for the same money to go with the bigger machine and it came with bigger hoops and alot more accessories too.  I also got a weekend of training as well.  Good luck.  Once you get up and running with a commercial machine you will wonder how you ever did the stuff on a home machine.



Thanks for the information about the machine. I am probably going to get the PR650 since it comes with the PE-Next software and there is a $1000 rebate. I talked to a number of shops over the phone and they seem quite positive about the 650.



4HppyCamprs said:


> Thanks for the well wishes, I am doing my capstone course/senior project this semester and so this is the crunch.
> 
> I am so in awe  of the creative ability this thread has. Sometimes I look at these creations and think "that could not have been made by a person" then logic sets in and I realize all clothes are made by somebody but the work shown on here is truly amazing.
> 
> My mother in law got me a few things for sewig for Christmas and so I am anxious to try out my free motion embroidery foot. I think it might be fairly funny looking (it says embroider as well as you can draw but I got detention for my handwriting sooooo.......)
> 
> Can't wait to see more creations!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Good luck with your project and course work. I can't wait to see what you make with the free motion foot. It is something I haven't tried yet.



lovesdumbo said:


> We just got our electricity back late this afternoon due to the storm. I think 4 days is about our limit.  luckily I had finished sewing my next rag quilt so I had the seam cutting to work on. Now I just need to wash it.
> 
> No. I go for my birthday 5/6. The crowds are very manageable. Have you been April vacation before?



I hope everything is ok after the power comes back on. I hope you will have a great time when you go in May. We went in May a couple of times and we quite enjoyed the Flower and Garden Festival.



Shea&Van said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I know that this is a no selling place, but I'm just trying to get an idea about a price...
> 
> If this is an inappropriate question to ask in this place, I sincerely apologize and will delete it.  I just wasn't sure who else to ask.
> 
> Anywho, when we went to Disney the last time (Sept/Oct 2011), I found a lovely lady on ebay who did a pillow case dress and matching "bowling-like" shirt for my son in a really cute fabric.  It was $35 (including the shipping) for the set.
> 
> I'm wanting to do the same this time around when we go in November.  I cannot find the woman I used before
> 
> When doing some research on Ebay & Etsy it seems like the prices are so different.  The one lady who has a fabric I LOVE is selling her pillowcase dresses for nearly $40 each.
> 
> So, I did some on-line research and found the fabric I really LOVE for under $8 per yard.
> 
> Now, I have no idea the amount of time it takes to do these projects or how many yards one needs to complete such a project, so I'm just wondering what a fair price is for a dress like this?
> 
> Also, if I asked for a bowling/boxy-lookign shirt for my son, do you have any guess as to a what that might run me.  I'm having a hard time finding what I am looking for for him.
> 
> Just trying to decide if buying the fabric and taking it to a friend who sews might be more cost effective than going the ebay/etsy route this time.  Naturally, I'd like to pay my friend for her time but I really have no  idea about how long these projects take.
> 
> What do you suggest?  Can you share a range of what is an acceptable range for these items?  How long they may take to create?
> 
> Again, I hope this is not a question that is inappropriate.  I'm always nervous to ask anything $ related for fear of getting slapped around.
> 
> Thanks for any insight you may be able to share.
> 
> Wishing you all a very happy day!!



Welcome. I think if you are willing to give it a whirl, sewing is easier than it appears. If you ask your friend to sew for you, I would suggest getting the bowling shirt pattern from youcanmakethis.com. It is one of the best bowling shirt patterns I have seen and I have made a number of them.



aboveH20 said:


> I just finished online check-in, so I guess that means I must have a trip coming up.
> 
> You have been doing some amazing sewing, while I've been stalking the Resorts forum to see if the new refillable mugs are out.  Don't know why, I haven't gotten them the last couple of trips.
> 
> Believe it or not, I actually did some sewing.  I made a new string backpack (the one I took to Alaska was too laid back), a new wallet, and a hand sanitizer cozy.  I'll post pictures later.
> 
> The reason I'm posting now is because the *Give Kids the World *e-newsletter highlights the pillow program.  We've had a bit of a discussion about the pillows on the Big Give board.  I'm concerned that with the shrinking size of flannel the pillowcases aren't big enough.  I commited to writing GKTW to double check measurements.  As one who's made a number of pillowcases I hate to think that they're too small to be used.  I'm wondering if it's more realistic to get three pillowcases from a yard of flannel instead of four.  I'll keep you posted.
> 
> In the meantime, here's a link to the pillowcase spotlight.
> 
> http://www.gktw.org/blog/wish-pillows-come-to-life-thanks-to-fabric-innovations/
> 
> Happy sewing.



Congrats on your upcoming trip! It must be exciting that it is so close!

Please let us know what you find out in terms of the pillowcases.



dianemom2 said:


> Now if you want to learn to sew yourself, we have several members who have only been sewing a few months and they are already creating beautiful things.  We are happy to give advice and help you get started.
> 
> We were worried that dd13 had a concussion yesterday too.  She got dropped during gymnastics in her PE class because the spotter walked away to chat with a friend.  She hit her head on the wooden gym floor.



I totally agree with what you said Diane. How scary for your DD to hit her head on the gym floor. I hope she is doing ok.



pyrxtc said:


> This thread kind of jumped some pages in the last few days. I was busy reading everything rather than finishing my Cindy dress. It was making me very mad so I was being lazy and putting it off until I got a call last night and I was asked if it was done. I told him I had one last thing and I would be done today, which I did do. UGH !!
> 
> I lied cuz I still had to finish off the seams and finish putting the zipper in. I really wanted to fit it to her before I sewed the bodice lining in and told him so. He said he would try to get her here today but that didn't work out. We decided that I would sew the lining in and she should have room to grow in it. I got started on sewing it in today and attached the bottom of the bodice lining to the bottom edge of the skirt seam. I got more than halfway done and realized I only had about 2 inches of bodice left but 7 inches of skirt seam. UGH !! I had to rip out over an hours work of hand sewing. I put it over my lamp and pinned and sewed for almost 2 hours making sure it went just right. The very top of the skirt seam to the very bottom of the bodice seam.
> 
> I really hope she likes it ! I would like to share and sorry about the photo overload. I will not be making the pattern again for a very long time if ever no matter how cute the end result was. I don't like how the eye hook went in above the zipper either and my invisible zipper is not so invisible. Plus, I put the skirt liner on inside out because I put the tulle on the wrong side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone wants to see more details, you can see them here.
> 
> http://photobucket.com/PhoSewing
> 
> Everybody's creation look so cool. The capes look fun and there is a blue dress that looks like Wendy's nightgown. The Rome Mickey dress looks really cute and wearable. I love the boutique items and didn't realize there was another sale already either. I wish I could remember who made what but my house has been so crazy lately that I don't even remember what I did 5 minutes ago. I'm so glad to have you all......
> 
> To answer a posted question.... I don't have a model in my dresses normally because I don't have anyone to model them in my house. My lampshade is my new best friend.



I am sorry to hear that the dress pattern was so difficult to work with, but the end result looks great. I am sure the girl will like it very much!


----------



## nannye

blessedmom4 said:


> *I know!!!! That deal you snagged at Christmas was the BEST I have ever seen! As you all know, I keep it in my Amazon cart, one of these days...
> 
> Wendy, Praying you feel much better very soon, when Christian had his concussion, they hospitalized him. If you don't start improving, I know you will call the MD.
> 
> WTMTQ, But as always I  to you all...I LOVE the Rapunzel dress and that fabric is so pretty!
> 
> Has anyone seen Sunshine lately? I miss her!*



Deal of the century Judy!, Did you know I ended up getting $105 REFUND on it too! due to shipping rate changes or something like that.


----------



## squirrel

nannye said:


> Deal of the century Judy!, Did you know I ended up getting $105 REFUND on it too! due to shipping rate changes or something like that.



Did you have it shipped to Canada or did you have it shipped to somewhere in the US and then picked it up?


----------



## disneychic2

billwendy said:


> That is so cool - love the giant shirts on the boys that you will be able to watch them grow into over the years!! I wonder if they will cooperate every year!! lol...
> 
> Dr said I have a nasty concussion - no driving, no work, no exercise and little screen time - lots of sleep and fluids and an EEG (Im having some staring spells and memory issues, but he thinks its from the concussion). Hopefully in a day or 2 I can at least embroider or something!! Im dizzy alot right now! lol....
> 
> We are doing GREAT on  Trevor's Big Give!!!! Would anyone be willing to make the 3 kids pillowcases or make the girls headbands/bows or embroider or purchase a fresh beach towel for the 3 kids??????



So glad you went to the doctor! Head injuries are nothing to take lightly for anyone. Take it easy and get better soon!



aboveH20 said:


> I just finished online check-in, so I guess that means I must have a trip coming up.
> 
> The reason I'm posting now is because the *Give Kids the World *e-newsletter highlights the pillow program.  We've had a bit of a discussion about the pillows on the Big Give board.  I'm concerned that with the shrinking size of flannel the pillowcases aren't big enough.  I commited to writing GKTW to double check measurements.  As one who's made a number of pillowcases I hate to think that they're too small to be used.  I'm wondering if it's more realistic to get three pillowcases from a yard of flannel instead of four.  I'll keep you posted.
> 
> In the meantime, here's a link to the pillowcase spotlight.
> 
> http://www.gktw.org/blog/wish-pillows-come-to-life-thanks-to-fabric-innovations/
> 
> Happy sewing.



Wow! So close to your trip...how fun!!  I hope you have a wonderful time!!

I would be interested in doing some pillow cases and will be looking forward to your update. Thanks for keeping us informed.



dianemom2 said:


> No, Sunshine hasn't been on here lately.  I wonder why????  I miss hearing from her too.  She always has such nice comments.
> 
> 
> I agree with everybody else that $35 for a bowling shirt and a dress is a complete bargain.  I generally see pillowcase dresses going for about $40 each which seems to be the prices you are finding.  I would expect to pay more for a bowling shirt since it is quite time consuming to make the plackets, collars and buttonholes.  If you take your fabric, buttons and thread to your friend, you should expect to pay about $25 per pillowcase dress and probably $35 for the shirt.  The fabric isn't the expense in sewing, it is the time involved in creating something special.  Now if you want to learn to sew yourself, we have several members who have only been sewing a few months and they are already creating beautiful things.  We are happy to give advice and help you get started.
> 
> 
> I think that I said before, that I generally get a couple of hours every afternoon when the kids get home from school.  They are pretty self sufficient at this age and fix their own snacks, do their own homework, etc.
> 
> My husband wouldn't wear something with a huge applique on it but he will definitely wear these.  I love the one with the Disney word made to look like characters.  I bought a t-shirt to make myself one of them too.
> 
> My QoH dress sold at the launch but the Rapunzel one didn't sell.  I'm not sure what I will do with it.  My niece has been begging for it but I'd rather sell it and get a little bit of money for it.
> 
> 
> Hooray for new members!  And I hope that you are starting to feel better.  We were worried that dd13 had a concussion yesterday too.  She got dropped during gymnastics in her PE class because the spotter walked away to chat with a friend.  She hit her head on the wooden gym floor.



I can't believe the Rapunzel dress did not sell!! It was amazing! My DH saw the shirts you made for your DH and said, "Now THAT's something I would wear!". So, I guess once I get my new machine (today) and learn how to use it, I have some things to do for him.

Hope your DD is okay! 



pyrxtc said:


> This thread kind of jumped some pages in the last few days. I was busy reading everything rather than finishing my Cindy dress. It was making me very mad so I was being lazy and putting it off until I got a call last night and I was asked if it was done. I told him I had one last thing and I would be done today, which I did do. UGH !!
> 
> I lied cuz I still had to finish off the seams and finish putting the zipper in. I really wanted to fit it to her before I sewed the bodice lining in and told him so. He said he would try to get her here today but that didn't work out. We decided that I would sew the lining in and she should have room to grow in it. I got started on sewing it in today and attached the bottom of the bodice lining to the bottom edge of the skirt seam. I got more than halfway done and realized I only had about 2 inches of bodice left but 7 inches of skirt seam. UGH !! I had to rip out over an hours work of hand sewing. I put it over my lamp and pinned and sewed for almost 2 hours making sure it went just right. The very top of the skirt seam to the very bottom of the bodice seam.
> 
> I really hope she likes it ! I would like to share and sorry about the photo overload. I will not be making the pattern again for a very long time if ever no matter how cute the end result was. I don't like how the eye hook went in above the zipper either and my invisible zipper is not so invisible. Plus, I put the skirt liner on inside out because I put the tulle on the wrong side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone wants to see more details, you can see them here.
> 
> http://photobucket.com/PhoSewing
> 
> Everybody's creation look so cool. The capes look fun and there is a blue dress that looks like Wendy's nightgown. The Rome Mickey dress looks really cute and wearable. I love the boutique items and didn't realize there was another sale already either. I wish I could remember who made what but my house has been so crazy lately that I don't even remember what I did 5 minutes ago. I'm so glad to have you all......
> 
> To answer a posted question.... I don't have a model in my dresses normally because I don't have anyone to model them in my house. My lampshade is my new best friend.



It turned out beautifully, even though it gave you problems. You are tackling things that are pretty advanced and I give you props for jumping in when you haven't been sewing all that long. Let us know how the little girl likes it. I'm sure she'll love it!!

I go up to Cleveland today to pick up my new machine. I'm excited to get it, but won't have any time to play with it since we're leaving early tomorrow morning to go to Virginia to watch 3 of our grandchildren while our DD and her hubby go away for the weekend. I have been babysitting our neighbor's 3 month old the last two days and I am exhausted!!! I will be babysitting 3 days a week for at least the next year. Hope I survive!!

Happy Valentines Day everyone!!


----------



## Chasingmarcus

tricia said:


> Figured I would share a couple of the dresses that I made recently.
> 
> First an upcycle with a shirt I got at the Disney Store in Rome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8922 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> I Love this!  I hope to make my daughter a few of these style dresses for the summer.  I know she would be so comfy in them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and yes my son has a black eye on his first day of school. See aforementioned: twin boy.)


This is a great idea!  I have taken a pic with her holding a "First day of school sign" for her preschool years, but what a great keepsake for later on.

Thank you so much for the compliments on the pj's for my daughter.  I have had a fun time sewing them, they are quick and easy.  

I won't worry if I have my daughter in the picture or not!  I usually try and take a picture of her in what ever I make, just for keepsake (and to email to my mom!) who likes to see them.  The lampshade comment made me laugh!


----------



## Chasingmarcus

I know that it is not Disney, but I did finish the Annie dress for our Broadway Show this weekend.  DD is so excited!  
I think I might use the same pattern to make an Alice dress for our upcoming trip to Disneyland.  

I used the Carla C Precious Dress pattern.  I know alot of people use and like her patterns, and I love that I can print them out right away, and that they are so easy to follow, but I often find them big (especially the easy fit pants).  Do you think I might be printing them off scale somehow?  My daughter is just shy of 5 and pretty true to size, a bit small, but not super tiny.  She measured in the 3 range mostly, so I made a 4 so the arms wouldn't be too tiny, but I honestly think I could have made the 3 and been more than fine.  With the easy fit pants, I have to make her a two and then adjust it so it is not as baggy.  Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## dianemom2

pyrxtc said:


>


The dress turned out great.  Sorry that it gave you fits right up until the very end.  However, I"m sure that the birthday girl will adore it!  I hate hand sewing so I'm sure you were upset to have to re-do the hand sewn part.



aboveH20 said:


> The reason I'm posting now is because the *Give Kids the World *e-newsletter highlights the pillow program.  We've had a bit of a discussion about the pillows on the Big Give board.  I'm concerned that with the shrinking size of flannel the pillowcases aren't big enough.  I commited to writing GKTW to double check measurements.  As one who's made a number of pillowcases I hate to think that they're too small to be used.  I'm wondering if it's more realistic to get three pillowcases from a yard of flannel instead of four.  I'll keep you posted.


I had many a bunch of pillowcases and never got around to mailing them.  I probably had at least 2 dozen.  Then shortly before Thanksgiving, a friend posted on FB that she was going to volunteer at GKTW with her church group.  I gave her the pillowcases and she took them with her.  But she told me that her church made and donated about 500 pillowcases!  I was happy that I could help out a little bit.  Anyhow, my friend said that volunteering there was one of the best experiences of her life.  She is planning to go again next year, with or without her church.



PurpleEars said:


> How scary for your DD to hit her head on the gym floor. I hope she is doing ok.


She does seem to be doing ok.  She had a headache again last night but besides that seems to be just fine.  I was glad that the school took it very seriously when I contacted them.  They called me and they pulled Sara out of class to have the nurse check her over.



disneychic2 said:


> I can't believe the Rapunzel dress did not sell!! It was amazing! My DH saw the shirts you made for your DH and said, "Now THAT's something I would wear!". So, I guess once I get my new machine (today) and learn how to use it, I have some things to do for him.
> 
> 
> 
> I go up to Cleveland today to pick up my new machine. I'm excited to get it, but won't have any time to play with it since we're leaving early tomorrow morning to go to Virginia to watch 3 of our grandchildren while our DD and her hubby go away for the weekend. I have been babysitting our neighbor's 3 month old the last two days and I am exhausted!!! I will be babysitting 3 days a week for at least the next year. Hope I survive!!



I was also a bit surprised that the Rapunzel dress didn't sell. I think that the boutique crowd really likes ruffles and that didn't have them.  LOL!  I'm glad that you found some shirt designs that your husband would like.  I thought they were perfect for an adult's shirt.  I'd love to make DH a couple of polo shirts too but we'll see what I have time for.

How exciting that you get your  new machine today.  I hope you have a little bit of time to play with it before  you leave for VA.  Watching a young baby is a lot of work!  I hope that you do ok with her.


----------



## VBAndrea

Chasingmarcus said:


> I know that it is not Disney, but I did finish the Annie dress for our Broadway Show this weekend.  DD is so excited!
> I think I might use the same pattern to make an Alice dress for our upcoming trip to Disneyland.
> 
> I used the Carla C Precious Dress pattern.  I know alot of people use and like her patterns, and I love that I can print them out right away, and that they are so easy to follow, but I often find them big (especially the easy fit pants).  Do you think I might be printing them off scale somehow?  My daughter is just shy of 5 and pretty true to size, a bit small, but not super tiny.  She measured in the 3 range mostly, so I made a 4 so the arms wouldn't be too tiny, but I honestly think I could have made the 3 and been more than fine.  With the easy fit pants, I have to make her a two and then adjust it so it is not as baggy.  Am I doing something wrong?



That turned out great!  I agree that her sizing is large -- I just go buy measurements and have better luck.  The Easy Fits are designed to be pretty wide/generous though.  I have tapered the legs a little on some that I have made or make a smaller size as needed.  I have also upsized a couple of her patterns: the bowling shirt and the simply sweet and the upsizing worked great.


----------



## sewmess

pyrxtc said:


> This thread kind of jumped some pages in the last few days. I was busy reading everything rather than finishing my Cindy dress. It was making me very mad so I was being lazy and putting it off until I got a call last night and I was asked if it was done. I told him I had one last thing and I would be done today, which I did do. UGH !!
> 
> I lied cuz I still had to finish off the seams and finish putting the zipper in. I really wanted to fit it to her before I sewed the bodice lining in and told him so. He said he would try to get her here today but that didn't work out. We decided that I would sew the lining in and she should have room to grow in it. I got started on sewing it in today and attached the bottom of the bodice lining to the bottom edge of the skirt seam. I got more than halfway done and realized I only had about 2 inches of bodice left but 7 inches of skirt seam. UGH !! I had to rip out over an hours work of hand sewing. I put it over my lamp and pinned and sewed for almost 2 hours making sure it went just right. The very top of the skirt seam to the very bottom of the bodice seam.
> 
> I really hope she likes it ! I would like to share and sorry about the photo overload. I will not be making the pattern again for a very long time if ever no matter how cute the end result was. I don't like how the eye hook went in above the zipper either and my invisible zipper is not so invisible. Plus, I put the skirt liner on inside out because I put the tulle on the wrong side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . .
> 
> To answer a posted question.... I don't have a model in my dresses normally because I don't have anyone to model them in my house. My lampshade is my new best friend.



 I have a vintage dressmaker's form, but I hardly ever use it.  Mostly because I hardly ever make clothing.  But now I wish I had a big ol' lampshade.  

Sorry about the pattern.  Sometimes I think the big pattern companies make things overly complicated, but that may just be my costuming background talking.  I tend to look at pattern instructions the same way Barbosa looks at the Pirate Code - they're more like guidelines.  And that may explain why I don't make more clothing.

I have been doing more sewing & someday I'll get at my home computer and post pictures.  Everyone's stuff is making me want to share.


----------



## miprender

I finished my BoG shirts  But I still have to take pictures.

Tricia... I loved those outfits you posted. And you looked adorable modeling it !

But here is my outfit from the same launch as Diane and Tricia. I was pretty excited it sold so quickly.










Chasingmarcus said:


> I posted a few weeks ago looking for a Mulan pattern.  I ordered the Modkids pattern off an etsy seller, and it never arrived, I made do though, and made her some pj pants and a t-shirt to go with it instead.  It doesn't resemble the movie at all, but it she loved the softness of the fabric, so I went with it (not to mention it was a rememnt at Joanns!)
> 
> Here are the pj's I have made so far for our movie nights:
> Wendy



So glad you posted. I love everything you made.



goteamwood said:


> (and yes my son has a black eye on his first day of school. See aforementioned: twin boy.)



Poor little guy... but the black eye doesn't look like it bothers him 



dianemom2 said:


> Thanks!  And congratulations on selling your adorable Chip and Dale set.  It was so cute!



Thanks



lovesdumbo said:


> No. I go for my birthday 5/6. The crowds are very manageable. Have you been April vacation before?



Wow that was a long time with no power. I have been twice during April vacation. Once in 2009 when it also fell during Easter which was CRAZY busy and in 2010 when it was not as crowded. Since Easter is so early this year I think we will be alright. 



aboveH20 said:


> I just finished online check-in, so I guess that means I must have a trip coming up.
> 
> You have been doing some amazing sewing, while I've been stalking the Resorts forum to see if the new refillable mugs are out.  Don't know why, I haven't gotten them the last couple of trips.
> 
> Believe it or not, I actually did some sewing.  I made a new string backpack (the one I took to Alaska was too laid back), a new wallet, and a hand sanitizer cozy.  I'll post pictures later.
> 
> Happy sewing.



I still haven't made any pillow cases, they are on my someday list 

But WOOHOO for your trip... so glad that you are getting to go back to Disney. Are you taking Dorrrine?



pyrxtc said:


>



That dress came out so pretty.



Chasingmarcus said:


> I know that it is not Disney, but I did finish the Annie dress for our Broadway Show this weekend.  DD is so excited!
> I think I might use the same pattern to make an Alice dress for our upcoming trip to Disneyland.



That pattern makes a perfect Alice dress. There was just a discussion in another group I am in saying that her patterns do run a little big. I have big kids so I never have an issue. I actually go up a size on the easy fits for my boys.


----------



## disneychic2

Chasingmarcus said:


> I know that it is not Disney, but I did finish the Annie dress for our Broadway Show this weekend.  DD is so excited!
> I think I might use the same pattern to make an Alice dress for our upcoming trip to Disneyland.
> 
> I used the Carla C Precious Dress pattern.  I know alot of people use and like her patterns, and I love that I can print them out right away, and that they are so easy to follow, but I often find them big (especially the easy fit pants).  Do you think I might be printing them off scale somehow?  My daughter is just shy of 5 and pretty true to size, a bit small, but not super tiny.  She measured in the 3 range mostly, so I made a 4 so the arms wouldn't be too tiny, but I honestly think I could have made the 3 and been more than fine.  With the easy fit pants, I have to make her a two and then adjust it so it is not as baggy.  Am I doing something wrong?



I love it!! Looks like your DD loves it too. It's sure to be a big hit at the show. I think it would make a darling Alice dress as well. Great job!



miprender said:


> I finished my BoG shirts  But I still have to take pictures.
> 
> Tricia... I loved those outfits you posted. And you looked adorable modeling it !
> 
> But here is my outfit from the same launch as Diane and Tricia. I was pretty excited it sold so quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that was a long time with no power. I have been twice during April vacation. Once in 2009 when it also fell during Easter which was CRAZY busy and in 2010 when it was not as crowded. Since Easter is so early this year I think we will be alright.



Love that Chip N Dale outfit! Super cute and what a great job you did! 

We went to Disney the last week of April of 2012 and it was not all that crowded. The weather was pretty nice too, if a little warm. But nothing like the September heat we're used to! I too think you'll be fine crowd-wise! Hope you have a wonderful trip!


----------



## nannye

squirrel said:


> Did you have it shipped to Canada or did you have it shipped to somewhere in the US and then picked it up?



I had it shipped to Canada. 
It does void the warranty, but there isn't really anything that comes close pricewise. I ended up paying just over $600 including duties and taxes. (including my refund)


----------



## pequele

I am looking for some Disney cruise designs (ships or nautical characters) for PES. anyone know of where to look? A particular seller on etsy or someone who has a site? I know they are out there, I've seen em  thanks


----------



## love to stitch

Chasingmarcus said:


> I know that it is not Disney, but I did finish the Annie dress for our Broadway Show this weekend.  DD is so excited!
> I think I might use the same pattern to make an Alice dress for our upcoming trip to Disneyland.
> 
> I used the Carla C Precious Dress pattern.  I know alot of people use and like her patterns, and I love that I can print them out right away, and that they are so easy to follow, but I often find them big (especially the easy fit pants).  Do you think I might be printing them off scale somehow?  My daughter is just shy of 5 and pretty true to size, a bit small, but not super tiny.  She measured in the 3 range mostly, so I made a 4 so the arms wouldn't be too tiny, but I honestly think I could have made the 3 and been more than fine.  With the easy fit pants, I have to make her a two and then adjust it so it is not as baggy.  Am I doing something wrong?



You did a great job on the dress, your daughter looks adorable in it.


----------



## dianemom2

Chasingmarcus said:


>


The Annie dress is  great!  It looks just like Annie's dress!  I have that pattern but I haven't made it yet.

All of Carla's patterns tend to run large.  Just make the size that works for your daughter.  Also the easy fits are a baggy style of pants.  You can taper the legs for a more fitted look if you want that.



miprender said:


>


I love your Chip and Dale set.  I think it was the very first thing in that launch that got sold!  Hooray!

I agree that the Precious dress would make a perfect Alice in Wonderland dress.



pequele said:


> I am looking for some Disney cruise designs (ships or nautical characters) for PES. anyone know of where to look? A particular seller on etsy or someone who has a site? I know they are out there, I've seen em  thanks


Have you tried HeatherSue's site?  I know she has several cute designs.


----------



## pequele

dianemom2 said:
			
		

> Have you tried HeatherSue's site?  I know she has several cute designs.



I will look. I didn't think there was but I will take another look as I haven't been looking really hard. It was just getting to be that time to start doing something for our trip in May!


----------



## goteamwood

pequele said:


> I will look. I didn't think there was but I will take another look as I haven't been looking really hard. It was just getting to be that time to start doing something for our trip in May!



While not exactly cruise, I do love the snorkel characters from Miss Kenzie Mac, there's Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Donald, etc. I think it's 6/$18.


----------



## cogero

The followig sites have cruise designs

Froufroubyheathersue
misskenziemac
divasdoodles 

and I am 95% sure bowsandclothes may have some.


----------



## PurpleEars

disneychic2 said:


> I go up to Cleveland today to pick up my new machine. I'm excited to get it, but won't have any time to play with it since we're leaving early tomorrow morning to go to Virginia to watch 3 of our grandchildren while our DD and her hubby go away for the weekend. I have been babysitting our neighbor's 3 month old the last two days and I am exhausted!!! I will be babysitting 3 days a week for at least the next year. Hope I survive!!
> 
> Happy Valentines Day everyone!!



Congrats on your new sewing machine! I hope you will get a chance to play with it soon. How nice for you to go and watch your grandchildren so your DD can go on a kids free getaway. Babysitting a little one can be exhausting, but I am sure your neighbour appreciated your help.



Chasingmarcus said:


> I know that it is not Disney, but I did finish the Annie dress for our Broadway Show this weekend.  DD is so excited!
> I think I might use the same pattern to make an Alice dress for our upcoming trip to Disneyland.
> 
> I used the Carla C Precious Dress pattern.  I know alot of people use and like her patterns, and I love that I can print them out right away, and that they are so easy to follow, but I often find them big (especially the easy fit pants).  Do you think I might be printing them off scale somehow?  My daughter is just shy of 5 and pretty true to size, a bit small, but not super tiny.  She measured in the 3 range mostly, so I made a 4 so the arms wouldn't be too tiny, but I honestly think I could have made the 3 and been more than fine.  With the easy fit pants, I have to make her a two and then adjust it so it is not as baggy.  Am I doing something wrong?



The dress looks beautiful! I don't know about the sizing for the patterns. However, I go by the actual body measurements so I hope the things I made fit. (I make kids' clothes for Big Gives so I don't get to see them modelled in real life)



dianemom2 said:


> She does seem to be doing ok.  She had a headache again last night but besides that seems to be just fine.  I was glad that the school took it very seriously when I contacted them.  They called me and they pulled Sara out of class to have the nurse check her over.



I am glad the school took it seriously. I hope your daugther is on the mend.



sewmess said:


> Sorry about the pattern.  Sometimes I think the big pattern companies make things overly complicated, but that may just be my costuming background talking.  I tend to look at pattern instructions the same way Barbosa looks at the Pirate Code - they're more like guidelines.  And that may explain why I don't make more clothing.



I totally agree with what you said about the commerical pattern instructions!



miprender said:


> I finished my BoG shirts  But I still have to take pictures.
> 
> Tricia... I loved those outfits you posted. And you looked adorable modeling it !
> 
> But here is my outfit from the same launch as Diane and Tricia. I was pretty excited it sold so quickly.



The outfit looks fab! Congrats on selling it!


----------



## pigget74

Could someone please point me in the right direction.  i was gong to try and sew some outfits for my DD and DS, but I had shoulder surgery Dec. 20th and complications since.  Hoping that I will be able to do something before our trip in May.  I am looking for SWW--minnie mouse shirt---i was going to make a circle skirt.  We are eating at Park Faire and Tusker House.  Looking for either sets--skirts or short---any clue where to look?


----------



## VBAndrea

miprender said:


> I finished my BoG shirts  But I still have to take pictures.
> 
> Tricia... I loved those outfits you posted. And you looked adorable modeling it !
> 
> But here is my outfit from the same launch as Diane and Tricia. I was pretty excited it sold so quickly.


Wow!  That is beautiful!  Perfect job on the coordinating fabrics.  Is that the last of your Japanese fabric?  I can't believe how perfect the other fabrics match it.

Off to look for a remnant of wolf fabric that I bought and hid.  I had to hide to hide it when I bought it b/c I didn't have time to do anything with it and didn't want dd to see it and constantly beg me to make something.  Now I don't know where I hid it


----------



## Diegosmom

Hi Ladies
I lurked here about two years ago...pulled out my sewing machine that has only been used twice (and when my mom was visiting lol) and decided I was starting to sew...The machine sat out for a few months and I never even put it on a table or took cover off so back into the closet it went lol

I had wanted to make matching out fits for our Jan 2012 trip but DH would not go along and only have a son so didnt need to make dresses...

But now I have a trip planned for June and my sister is coming instead of DH and she is on board for at least a few outfits.

My list of what I want to do keeps growing lol...

3 Lanyards (with star wars fabric)
3 Pillowcases (again star wars fabric)
2 sets adult PJs 
1 set kids Pjs
1 Pool robe

and a few shirts...

My question to you ladies.  I love all the embroidery and I dont have a machine so I was looking online for some and they are in the $5 range which I would prefer not to pay...especially since some of these shirts Sis and I might not wear outside of Disney.  I keep seeing some of you post about doing it by hand.  I searched for a tutorial but couldnt find a good one.  Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## lovesdumbo

Diegosmom said:


> Hi Ladies
> I lurked here about two years ago...pulled out my sewing machine that has only been used twice (and when my mom was visiting lol) and decided I was starting to sew...The machine sat out for a few months and I never even put it on a table or took cover off so back into the closet it went lol
> 
> I had wanted to make matching out fits for our Jan 2012 trip but DH would not go along and only have a son so didnt need to make dresses...
> 
> But now I have a trip planned for June and my sister is coming instead of DH and she is on board for at least a few outfits.
> 
> My list of what I want to do keeps growing lol...
> 
> 3 Lanyards (with star wars fabric)
> 3 Pillowcases (again star wars fabric)
> 2 sets adult PJs
> 1 set kids Pjs
> 1 Pool robe
> 
> and a few shirts...
> 
> My question to you ladies.  I love all the embroidery and I dont have a machine so I was looking online for some and they are in the $5 range which I would prefer not to pay...especially since some of these shirts Sis and I might not wear outside of Disney.  I keep seeing some of you post about doing it by hand.  I searched for a tutorial but couldnt find a good one.  Can someone point me in the right direction?


Here's a great one:  
https://m.box.com/view_shared/7fsj6dvprq


----------



## TourPixie

I cant believe I found this post I have an addiction to my sewing machine, I seriously need a 12 step program. I leave fr Disneyworld in 24 days and I still have two womens shirts, 2 mens shirts, 3 5 year old girl dresses, 3 4 year old booy shirts and 3 2 year old girl dresses to complete as well as finish a Prince Charming coat and make the pants. I am also in need of 2 more days of outfits which sadly might become iron on transfers. I also need to make the hair bows to go along with all of this, I can do it right? I love seeing what everyone else is doing it give me inspiration. Happy Sewing ladies


----------



## pyrxtc

TourPixie said:


> I cant believe I found this post I have an addiction to my sewing machine, I seriously need a 12 step program. I leave fr Disneyworld in 24 days and I still have two womens shirts, 2 mens shirts, 3 5 year old girl dresses, 3 4 year old booy shirts and 3 2 year old girl dresses to complete as well as finish a Prince Charming coat and make the pants. I am also in need of 2 more days of outfits which sadly might become iron on transfers. I also need to make the hair bows to go along with all of this, I can do it right? I love seeing what everyone else is doing it give me inspiration. Happy Sewing ladies



Welcome and good luck !! You can do it if you put your mind to it !


----------



## aboveH20

VBAndrea said:


> And did you notice the pillows that are pictured are WRONG!  They are not made with a solid flannel and coordinating pocket.  Ours look better than theirs



Actually I didn't notice that until you pointed it out, but you're right. (Bet you get tired of hearing that -- especially from your kids!) 




VBAndrea said:


> And good to see you and hear of your upcoming trip!  Where are you staying?



First time I'm doing a split stay.  My senior son is joining me for the first three nights, so I splurged and we're staying at the Polynesian.  Then I move to Pop where my kind belongs, for four nights.

 <----- with slightly more white hair

Have you found that darn wolf material yet???



PurpleEars said:


> Congrats on your upcoming trip! It must be exciting that it is so close!
> 
> Please let us know what you find out in terms of the pillowcases.



First, I love the recap of all of the outfits you've made for yourself.  So casual, so Disney, so perfect. 
  <---- pretend they're purple

And you're right, I am excited about my trip.  Nine days to go.

I'll update about the pillowcases when I know more.  My thought is to make two different sizes and send them both to the GKTW contact person.  




disneychic2 said:


> Wow! So close to your trip...how fun!!  I hope you have a wonderful time!!
> 
> I would be interested in doing some pillow cases and will be looking forward to your update. Thanks for keeping us informed.
> 
> 
> I go up to Cleveland today to pick up my new machine. I'm excited to get it, but won't have any time to play with it since we're leaving early tomorrow morning to go to Virginia to watch 3 of our grandchildren while our DD and her hubby go away for the weekend. I have been babysitting our neighbor's 3 month old the last two days and I am exhausted!!! I will be babysitting 3 days a week for at least the next year. Hope I survive!!



1.  Thank you. 

2.  I will.

3.  My son's girlfriend is from Avon Lake which they tell me is somehwere in the greater Cleveland area.




dianemom2 said:


> I had many a bunch of pillowcases and never got around to mailing them.  I probably had at least 2 dozen.  Then shortly before Thanksgiving, a friend posted on FB that she was going to volunteer at GKTW with her church group.  I gave her the pillowcases and she took them with her.  But she told me that her church made and donated about 500 pillowcases!  I was happy that I could help out a little bit.  Anyhow, my friend said that volunteering there was one of the best experiences of her life.  She is planning to go again next year, with or without her church.



 Thanks for making pillowcases.  Volunteering at GKTW is on my bucket list.  

You are such a prolific sewer.  I don't have kids at my elbow every minute, either, but somehow that doesn't seem to translate into sewing more.  I did, however make a couple things for my upcoming trip which I hope to "shoot and show" tomorrow.  




miprender said:


> But here is my outfit from the same launch as Diane and Tricia. I was pretty excited it sold so quickly.



I love your Chip and Dale outfit.  We used to enjoy watching chipmunks in our backyard.  I keep meaning to ask Brer Fox if he knows why we haven't seen any lately.

I still have a few pieces of the Famous Black Polka Dot material.  I managed to use a few for my string backpack.





miprender said:


> I still haven't made any pillow cases, they are on my someday list



Pillowcases will be a great project when you don't have family to sew for anymore.  Someday will be fine!




miprender said:


> But WOOHOO for your trip... so glad that you are getting to go back to Disney. Are you taking Dorrrine?



 You know, usually I go solo, but since my son (the *FILM* major) will be joining me, I'll have my own personal photographer.  I can't think of anything about taking photos of me and a doll wearing matching outfits that wouldn't appeal to him.

 +  = 
Me + RRR  =  Happy Son


----------



## ivey_family

cristyhas3 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm so happy to have found you! I'm Cristy, and I sew, quilt, appliqué, tie-dye, etc. It's so fantastic to know that you all "get" my Disney and my sewing obsessions. Yay!!
> 
> I'm in the midst of planning our family's vacation to DLR, for March. Time is ticking and I've got to get sewing! I have a DD6 and a DD3 to sew a dress, or two, for.
> 
> I'm planning on making peasant type princess dresses for my girls. Fabric shopping is on my list for today. (Twist my arm, right?! :rofl )
> 
> Here's a couple of things I've made in the past:
> 
> A little Mickey/Minnie free-motion quilting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Mickey tie-dying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be back, for sure!



Welcome!  Look forward to seeing what you make!



disneychic2 said:


> Here are a couple of super hero capes for my two DGDs. I made a super hero cape for my DGS (which he has still never worn) and his sister loved it and "ordered" one for herself with purple fabric on one side, Strawberry Shortcake on the other and two Ss for Super Selah. Well arlighty then! So I had to make one for my other DGD as well with her favorites.
> 
> Selah's cape:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotte's cape:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The letters are glittery, but it doesn't show up on the photos.
> 
> Also, DH and I went to the Home and Garden show on Saturday and while he and the friends we went with were busy at a both I found boring, I came across this huge area where they had tons of sewing machines, embroidery machines and everything in between. DH found me deep in conversation with the owner of 3 stores in the Cleveland area who was explaining the latest and greatest. Sooo, long story short, after she demoed a couple of machines for DH and I, I walked away...the owner of a Babylock sewing/embroidery machine!!!! Could not believe it. My Brother 8500 is 12 years old and it was getting frustrating to use. I'm getting a trade in amount for it and am purchasing a unit that was traded in for an upgrade and paying cash brought it more into the realm of possibility. Still plenty of sticker shock, but hey, it was a deal! And my sweet DH didn't even bat an eye. What a guy! I'm going to pick it up today and she wants me to play with it for a while to make sure it's what I want. Of course what I REALLY want is the next one up that will copy your kids or grandkids drawings and stitch them out exactly!!!! That had me tearing up for sure. But, waaaay too rich for my blood. But man, that is a cool feature!



The capes are darling!  Maybe once your dgd is wearing hers, your dgs will too.  My kids have finally taken to theirs!  Phew!

How exciting and wonderful of your dh to encourage you to get a machine!  So glad you ended up with an even better one than the original deal!  Can't wait to see pics of her!



cristyhas3 said:


> Sounds like this dress is going to be gorgeous!! Have you thought about using heat-fix crystals, instead of beads? They're easy to apply, washable, and most importantly, sparkly!! I like www.cheriscrystals.com the most. Here's a little Minnie I did with them:




Thanks for the link!  Your sparkly Minnie is adorable!  My dd loves bling, so I'll be adding this kind of stuff soon.




dianemom2 said:


> I am doing a second post because I have a bunch of pictures to include and I didn't want to exceed the maximum.
> 
> First up are a few t-shirts that I made for DH.  They will be for our trip this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then here are some shorts outfits that I made for my nephews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then here are two dresses that I made for the launch last week.
> With the pinafore on:



Everything is great, as always!  I'm so happy that you have an upcoming trip!  I love the fabrics in your Tangled dress!




Disney52303 said:


> Phone post! My first Grace dress, AKL themed.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie can be removed if DD wants this for non Disney too, she loves the fabrics!



So pretty!  I love when an outfit can be used in "real life", too!



billwendy said:


> Has anyone here dealt with a concussion before? Im dealing with one now (passed out and whacked my head in the shower on the way down) and am just not sure what to do/not do????



Prayers for a quick recovery!  I hope you're feeling much better!




goteamwood said:


> Speaking of my kids, I whipped these shirts up this morning for my boys' first day of preschool. We weren't going to put them in preschool but found this program too good to pass up. It's at the local high school as part of their child-development class, the high school students "teach" with a facilitator who is their teacher. Each kid gets paired with 1-2 HS students, and I get 3 hours a week kid-free. And the cost is like $6/week for BOTH kids. I can't take credit for this idea, I stole it from pinterest, but the shirts are adult sized, and I plan to take a photo of them for the first day of school every year, and my husband had the idea to have their teachers sign them the last day of school. Of course now I have two shirts I need to keep track of for the next 15 years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and yes my son has a black eye on his first day of school. See aforementioned: twin boy.)



That is an awesome idea!



tricia said:


> Figured I would share a couple of the dresses that I made recently.
> 
> First an upcycle with a shirt I got at the Disney Store in Rome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8922 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> And a Goofy in Epcot dress that is full of hand applique.
> 
> Front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front levels crop by tricialee22, on Flickr



Those are both awesome, Tricia!  Such beautiful fabrics!



aboveH20 said:


> I just finished online check-in, so I guess that means I must have a trip coming up.
> 
> Happy sewing.



Yay for a trip!  I was going to ask the same thing as  Michelle - is Dorrrine going, too?  She's already got the wardrobe!




Chasingmarcus said:


> I know that it is not Disney, but I did finish the Annie dress for our Broadway Show this weekend.  DD is so excited!
> I think I might use the same pattern to make an Alice dress for our upcoming trip to Disneyland.
> 
> I used the Carla C Precious Dress pattern.  I know alot of people use and like her patterns, and I love that I can print them out right away, and that they are so easy to follow, but I often find them big (especially the easy fit pants).  Do you think I might be printing them off scale somehow?  My daughter is just shy of 5 and pretty true to size, a bit small, but not super tiny.  She measured in the 3 range mostly, so I made a 4 so the arms wouldn't be too tiny, but I honestly think I could have made the 3 and been more than fine.  With the easy fit pants, I have to make her a two and then adjust it so it is not as baggy.  Am I doing something wrong?




Oh, I just LOVE this dress!  Annie was the first musical I ever saw and it holds such a huge place in my heart!  How did your dd enjoy it?




miprender said:


> I finished my BoG shirts  But I still have to take pictures.
> 
> Tricia... I loved those outfits you posted. And you looked adorable modeling it !
> 
> But here is my outfit from the same launch as Diane and Tricia. I was pretty excited it sold so quickly.



That outfit is awesome, Michelle!  Love it!



TourPixie said:


> I cant believe I found this post I have an addiction to my sewing machine, I seriously need a 12 step program. I leave fr Disneyworld in 24 days and I still have two womens shirts, 2 mens shirts, 3 5 year old girl dresses, 3 4 year old booy shirts and 3 2 year old girl dresses to complete as well as finish a Prince Charming coat and make the pants. I am also in need of 2 more days of outfits which sadly might become iron on transfers. I also need to make the hair bows to go along with all of this, I can do it right? I love seeing what everyone else is doing it give me inspiration. Happy Sewing ladies



Welcome!  And good luck getting everything done!


I'm working on some baby gifts of a bib with detachable charms for the first twelve months.  I'm making two sets at once, so it's going more slowly than I'd like.  Pics when I get them done.

Regards,
C.


----------



## kammom18

nannye said:


> I'm actually going to post something I made!
> But First....
> Alright so I finally got time to try and figure out my Brother PE770 last friday. My mom tried to figure it out, but it just wasn't working for her no idea why. She was hesitant to try stuff and wouldn't look stuff up so I pretty much started from scratch. I spent thurs night and friday trying to figure it out and getting frustrated that it wasn't working properly. it was nesting spitting out loose stitches etc......
> 
> Thanks to a facebook group and here and Loree I was able to get it working properly. Lots of patience. my practice material was too thin and the stabilizer I used sucked. then on sunday it was the bobbins. My order of prewound bobbins hadn't come in yet so I went to the store sunday and bought some and then we started getting somewhere. (Of course the order of 144 bobbins for $60 came on sunday after i ran out to the sewing store sunday and bought janome prewounds , 15 for $15 ) then i dealt with the thread getting caught and bobbins in upside down. Finally on sunday It was working well enough that I started on the appliquees for the dress. I did the bodice and then had to redo after It got caught and nested. Loree put together the design for me!  then the appliquees took me the rest of sunday and all day monday. Monday night I got the two shirts done. This am i drove out to V's house and dropped it off. I squished it all into a ziplock since they had no room in their suitcase I was told (I prewarned v's mom more than once that they were coming!) So I am assuming they all made their way to Florida today!
> 
> Here they are:
> Simply Sweet Dress - 7 appliquees and 3 layers of ruffles (holy moly that was a lot of ruffles!) Super full, I altered the pattern so the pannels were 5 and 10 inches and the width of the skirt was 90 inches.
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the appliquees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V's minnie joy shirt to match with her christmas mickey and minnie patchwork twirl skirt that I forgot to take a picture of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last thing I did.
> V's sleeping beauty shirt to match with her princess twirl skirt that I forgot to get a picture of.



I absolutely adore this dress.  We are going on our 1st Disney Cruise in November.  I would love to make these dresses for my two DD's.  Did you have a pattern for this dress?  If so, where did you purchase it?  Any advice or info you could provide would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you,
Dana


----------



## squirrel

kammom18 said:


> I would love to make these dresses for my two DD's.  Did you have a pattern for this dress?  If so, where did you purchase it?  Any advice or info you could provide would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you,
> Dana



The Simply Sweet pattern is available on http://www.youcanmakethis.com/ and it's a CarlaC pattern.

She has some great patterns, I haven't bought any yet.  I've been making my own.


There are some free patterns and tutorials on the first page of the thread.  
I have some that I found http://www.sewset.com/patterns/children/dress#/page/4
http://shwinandshwin.blogspot.ca/2012/09/the-color-block-dress-free-pdf-pattern.html
http://sewcraftcreate.com/2010/08/made-by-you-wednesday-giveaway/


----------



## nannye

kammom18 said:


> I absolutely adore this dress.  We are going on our 1st Disney Cruise in November.  I would love to make these dresses for my two DD's.  Did you have a pattern for this dress?  If so, where did you purchase it?  Any advice or info you could provide would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you,
> Dana



hi dana, it is the simply sweet dress with the natural waist. You can get the pattern on You Can Make this.com The pattern calls for the skirt to basically be 2 large rectangles. So What I did is cut 6 white panels and 6 patterned pannels and sewed them together. I ended up making the skirt a lot wider/fuller than the pattern called for but it looked cute! The appliquees are from Frou Frou by Heather Sue (I think all of them are, pretty sure!) I also altered by adding 3 layers of ruffles instead of one. If you have any questions feel free to PM me, I tend to miss a lot on this board!
It moves fast.
Good luck!


----------



## dianemom2

pigget74 said:


> Could someone please point me in the right direction.  i was gong to try and sew some outfits for my DD and DS, but I had shoulder surgery Dec. 20th and complications since.  Hoping that I will be able to do something before our trip in May.  I am looking for SWW--minnie mouse shirt---i was going to make a circle skirt.  We are eating at Park Faire and Tusker House.  Looking for either sets--skirts or short---any clue where to look?


Are you looking for ideas of what to make or a place to purchase some already made sets?



Diegosmom said:


> Hi Ladies
> My question to you ladies.  I love all the embroidery and I dont have a machine so I was looking online for some and they are in the $5 range which I would prefer not to pay...especially since some of these shirts Sis and I might not wear outside of Disney.  I keep seeing some of you post about doing it by hand.  I searched for a tutorial but couldnt find a good one.  Can someone point me in the right direction?


Hi, and welcome to the group.  Glad you decided to stop lurking and post.  On the first page there should be a link to Heather Sue's bestest hand applique tutorial.  



TourPixie said:


> I cant believe I found this post I have an addiction to my sewing machine, I seriously need a 12 step program. I leave fr Disneyworld in 24 days and I still have two womens shirts, 2 mens shirts, 3 5 year old girl dresses, 3 4 year old booy shirts and 3 2 year old girl dresses to complete as well as finish a Prince Charming coat and make the pants. I am also in need of 2 more days of outfits which sadly might become iron on transfers. I also need to make the hair bows to go along with all of this, I can do it right? I love seeing what everyone else is doing it give me inspiration. Happy Sewing ladies


Welcome to the group and good luck finishing all your sewing.  Please show us some pictures!!!!



aboveH20 said:


> First time I'm doing a split stay.  My senior son is joining me for the first three nights, so I splurged and we're staying at the Polynesian.  Then I move to Pop where my kind belongs, for four nights.
> 
> 
> You are such a prolific sewer.  I don't have kids at my elbow every minute, either, but somehow that doesn't seem to translate into sewing more.  I did, however make a couple things for my upcoming trip which I hope to "shoot and show" tomorrow.


How fun to do a split stay.  We stayed at the Polynesian once.  I don't think we took full advantage of everything there though.  I was silly and didn't really plan a day to just spend at the resort.  Of course, it was winter and cold while we were there so it was probably ok.

I can't wait to see what you made for yourself for the trip!  I think one of the other reasons that I get so much sewn is that I try and cut out a bunch of things at once.  That gets rid of me procrastinating because I hate to do the cutting.



ivey_family said:


> I'm working on some baby gifts of a bib with detachable charms for the first twelve months.  I'm making two sets at once, so it's going more slowly than I'd like.  Pics when I get them done.
> 
> Regards,
> C.


Those sound cute.  I can't wait to see some pictures.


----------



## miprender

disneychic2 said:


> Love that Chip N Dale outfit! Super cute and what a great job you did!





dianemom2 said:


> I love your Chip and Dale set.  I think it was the very first thing in that launch that got sold!  Hooray!





PurpleEars said:


> The outfit looks fab! Congrats on selling it!



Thanks everyone



disneychic2 said:


> We went to Disney the last week of April of 2012 and it was not all that crowded. The weather was pretty nice too, if a little warm. But nothing like the September heat we're used to! I too think you'll be fine crowd-wise! Hope you have a wonderful trip!



I just can't wait for SPRING




VBAndrea said:


> Wow!  That is beautiful!  Perfect job on the coordinating fabrics.  Is that the last of your Japanese fabric?  I can't believe how perfect the other fabrics match it.



 Thanks and  I just had enough but enough fabric.



aboveH20 said:


> First time I'm doing a split stay.  My senior son is joining me for the first three nights, so I splurged and we're staying at the Polynesian.  Then I move to Pop where my kind belongs, for four nights.



How awesome... I have never stayed at the Polynesian but would love to someday





aboveH20 said:


> I love your Chip and Dale outfit.  We used to enjoy watching chipmunks in our backyard.  I keep meaning to ask Brer Fox if he knows why we haven't seen any lately.



Thanks



aboveH20 said:


> I still have a few pieces of the Famous Black Polka Dot material.  I managed to use a few for my string backpack.



Glad you still have some left. I keep looking for some at Joanns



ivey_family said:


> That outfit is awesome, Michelle!  Love it!
> Regards,
> C.



Thanks


----------



## aboveH20

Is it me or is it Photobucket?


 Trying to upload photos to share is very trying!


 Thank you for understanding.


 I'll be back.


----------



## VBAndrea

Welcome Diegosmom and TourPixie!  Hope you post pics of what you made (unlike me who still hasn't even taken a pic of my latest creation).




aboveH20 said:


> First time I'm doing a split stay.  My senior son is joining me for the first three nights, so I splurged and we're staying at the Polynesian.  Then I move to Pop where my kind belongs, for four nights.
> 
> <----- with slightly more white hair
> 
> Have you found that darn wolf material yet???
> 
> I'll update about the pillowcases when I know more.  My thought is to make two different sizes and send them both to the GKTW contact person.
> 
> I love your Chip and Dale outfit.  We used to enjoy watching chipmunks in our backyard.  I keep meaning to ask Brer Fox if he knows why we haven't seen any lately.



So cool that your ds is able to accompany you!  The family must be worried about you going solo without an escort  -- kind of like the time where we flew my MIL out here and had to sign for her.

Hair color does wonders for the gray -- it will make you look 29 years old (which happens to be my age   ).

I found the wolf material and cut it and even cut an underskirt -- though I'm not as thrilled with that fabric, but must use what I have on hand.  I haven't sewn yet though and I don't have enough of either fabric for a waistband.  Guess those things happen when using remnants!  I'll figure something out.  Her shirt usually covers the waistband anyway.  I have been too busy working out lately to shed the weight I've gained that I haven't had as much sewing time as I'd like.  Did you find it harder to lose weight when you turned 29???  It's been quite a battle for me.

I just e-mailed Judy to ask her if the pillow cover I made for Lisa fit.  She is probably frantically searching for it right now to try it on the pillow even though I gave it to her late in the summer.

We had chipmunks all over in RI.  Brer Fox might be doing you a favor b/c those cute little chipmunks kept eating the plastic away on my bird feeders to make the food spill all over the place.

Speaking of RI -- we had two offers on our house this weekend   I may get to go etsy shopping for some new knits soon!!!!!!!





aboveH20 said:


> Is it me or is it Photobucket?
> 
> 
> Trying to upload photos to share is very trying!
> 
> 
> Thank you for understanding.
> 
> 
> I'll be back.


Chances are it's you, but I'll be kind and blame it on Photobucket this time.


----------



## cogero

VBAndrea said:


> *
> Speaking of RI -- we had two offers on our house this weekend   I may get to go etsy shopping for some new knits soon!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chances are it's you, but I'll be kind and blame it on Photobucket this time.



I am keeping my fingers crossed and sending prayers that you have a good offer and things go smoothly.


----------



## VBAndrea

*ATTN CHERYL*

The pillow cover I made fit but Judy said that I told her it was made from the old flannel.  She did not say if it had enough give to it or not.


----------



## cogero

Does anyone have the measurements for making pillowcases? I signed up for them on the big give and I can't find my measurements I generally use and am too lazy to search right now.


----------



## pyrxtc

went from a million posts in two days to dead quiet. What happened ? Are we all busy sewing ? I know I've been busy packing and getting my house ready for pictures to sell.


----------



## blessedmom4

VBAndrea said:


> I just e-mailed Judy to ask her if the pillow cover I made for Lisa fit.  She is probably frantically searching for it right now to try it on the pillow even though I gave it to her late in the summer.
> 
> *Andrea DID email me this AM and I responded back IMMEDIATELY that indeed the pillowcase DID fit Lisa's pillow! (I KNEW she was over here talking about me)
> We actually put the pillowcase on BEFORE she left my house and it fit perfectly. BUT, it was from her old stash of flannel and I have heard the NEW size flannel only yields three pillowcases. IHTH!
> *


----------



## blessedmom4

VBAndrea said:


> *ATTN CHERYL*
> 
> The pillow cover I made fit but Judy said that I told her it was made from the old flannel.  She did not say if it had enough give to it or not.



*Showing MY age now, I didn't see this entire next page... It was a snug fit, no give. I just rechecked it.
*


----------



## aboveH20

I haven’t posted in forever so got carried away with this post, but I know you’ll humor me.

I love string backpacks.  I don’t like to carry a purse on vacation, so I shove my wallet in my front pocket and put everything else in the backpack.  I go to Disney in February and have had a couple of very rainy and very cold visits and the backpack is perfect for carrying a sweatshirt, poncho (always a poncho, no matter what the weatherman _guesses_ the weather might be) and a few other things if need be.   I have a pullover windbreaker, so sometimes by the end of the evening if I’m wearing the sweatshirt, I can fold up the backpack and put in in the  front “kangaroo pouch” of the windbreaker.   I like to travel light.

Since I tend to blend in with all of the other distinguished looking women at Disney World, I thought I’d make it easier for you to spot me.   Here’s my latest backpack.






Hanging from one side is hand sanitizer






And from the other is a  “place holder” which I’m planning to replace with a fun key chain.











I also made a cover for a notepad.  My son will be with me for half of the trip, but since I usually go solo it’s nice to have something to do at dinner, so I write down thoughts about the day . . .  






I put smaller things in a zippered pencil case, although it occurred to me I should probably make one, but it’s cheaper to buy one than to buy the zipper to make one!






I made tissue covers for the children’s sermon at church a few weeks ago so made myself one, too.  I also made a cover for my first aid kit.









Cozy in the front pocket.






I made myself a new wallet this year.  Last year I designed it especially for my trip, and other than the pocket that I made for the room safe key (whoops) it was exactly what I wanted.  I ended up using the pocket for  my pills each day, so I kept it in this year’s wallet.

A tri-fold wallet so it fits in my front pocket.






With a little coin pocket






Inside pockets for license, insurance card, credit card, rewards card, and center pocket for room key.






Aforementioned inside pocket (gotta start using aforementioned more, that’s a good word!)






And a secret pocket.  I keep a few large bills in there AND I always keep some ones, too.  Shhh, it’s a secret.






Now you’ll be able to spot me if you see me at Disney.  Look near any of the snack carts.


----------



## cogero

Cheryl I totally love your backpack and accessories. They are so fun.


----------



## pigget74

dianemom2 said:


> Are you looking for ideas of what to make or a place to purchase some already made sets?



Both.  I was wanting to make a star wars circle skirt with a tank with minnie leia on it, then I wanted a circle skirt---with princess colors for my friend to applique and make a shirt to go with it--this would be for Park Fare.  I needed something for Tusker and Toy Story.


----------



## Diegosmom

lovesdumbo said:


> Here's a great one:
> https://m.box.com/view_shared/7fsj6dvprq




Thank you thank you thank you...

This is awesome.  I tried to search for it before but couldnt find it.

I totally had the wrong idea...I thought I had to hand stitch all that lol...and was thinking stitch first then cut out...this makes way more sense.


----------



## disneychic2

TourPixie said:


> I cant believe I found this post I have an addiction to my sewing machine, I seriously need a 12 step program. I leave fr Disneyworld in 24 days and I still have two womens shirts, 2 mens shirts, 3 5 year old girl dresses, 3 4 year old booy shirts and 3 2 year old girl dresses to complete as well as finish a Prince Charming coat and make the pants. I am also in need of 2 more days of outfits which sadly might become iron on transfers. I also need to make the hair bows to go along with all of this, I can do it right? I love seeing what everyone else is doing it give me inspiration. Happy Sewing ladies



Welcome! Of course you can get all that done!! Seriously, that's a lot of work, but if you love it so much, it doesn't seem like work at all. My hang up is the cutting out part. Once that's done, the sewing is such fun! Good luck and don't forget to post pictures of all your creations.



aboveH20 said:


> First time I'm doing a split stay.  My senior son is joining me for the first three nights, so I splurged and we're staying at the Polynesian.  Then I move to Pop *where my kind belongs,* for four nights.
> 
> This just cracked me up!!!!
> 
> 3.  My son's girlfriend is from Avon Lake which they tell me is somehwere in the greater Cleveland area.
> 
> I've heard of Avon Lake, but I'm not all that familiar with Cleveland. I go to the baseball stadium and Playhouse Square and that's about it. I really need to get out more!





VBAndrea said:


> Speaking of RI -- we had two offers on our house this weekend   I may get to go etsy shopping for some new knits soon!!!!!!!



Yay!!! So glad for you! Hope there's a deal coming soon! Keep us posted.



pyrxtc said:


> went from a million posts in two days to dead quiet. What happened ? Are we all busy sewing ? I know I've been busy packing and getting my house ready for pictures to sell.



What a lot of work to get a house ready to sell! Hope it sells quickly. I've been away for four days visiting family. How did the grandparents like the dress? And the little birthday princess? I'm sure they were thrilled!



aboveH20 said:


> I haven’t posted in forever so got carried away with this post, but I know you’ll humor me.
> 
> I love string backpacks.  I don’t like to carry a purse on vacation, so I shove my wallet in my front pocket and put everything else in the backpack.  I go to Disney in February and have had a couple of very rainy and very cold visits and the backpack is perfect for carrying a sweatshirt, poncho (always a poncho, no matter what the weatherman _guesses_ the weather might be) and a few other things if need be.   I have a pullover windbreaker, so sometimes by the end of the evening if I’m wearing the sweatshirt, I can fold up the backpack and put in in the  front “kangaroo pouch” of the windbreaker.   I like to travel light.
> 
> Since I tend to blend in with all of the other distinguished looking women at Disney World, I thought I’d make it easier for you to spot me.   Here’s my latest backpack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you’ll be able to spot me if you see me at Disney.  Look near any of the snack carts.



Love, love, love that backpack!! What great ideas for everything! The fabric is such fun too. Have a great trip! I know I said that before, but it does bear repeating. I'm quoting the aforementioned post of course!


----------



## billwendy

aboveH20 said:


> I havent posted in forever so got carried away with this post, but I know youll humor me.
> 
> I love string backpacks.  I dont like to carry a purse on vacation, so I shove my wallet in my front pocket and put everything else in the backpack.  I go to Disney in February and have had a couple of very rainy and very cold visits and the backpack is perfect for carrying a sweatshirt, poncho (always a poncho, no matter what the weatherman _guesses_ the weather might be) and a few other things if need be.   I have a pullover windbreaker, so sometimes by the end of the evening if Im wearing the sweatshirt, I can fold up the backpack and put in in the  front kangaroo pouch of the windbreaker.   I like to travel light.
> 
> Since I tend to blend in with all of the other distinguished looking women at Disney World, I thought Id make it easier for you to spot me.   Heres my latest backpack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanging from one side is hand sanitizer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from the other is a  place holder which Im planning to replace with a fun key chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a cover for a notepad.  My son will be with me for half of the trip, but since I usually go solo its nice to have something to do at dinner, so I write down thoughts about the day . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put smaller things in a zippered pencil case, although it occurred to me I should probably make one, but its cheaper to buy one than to buy the zipper to make one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made tissue covers for the childrens sermon at church a few weeks ago so made myself one, too.  I also made a cover for my first aid kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cozy in the front pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made myself a new wallet this year.  Last year I designed it especially for my trip, and other than the pocket that I made for the room safe key (whoops) it was exactly what I wanted.  I ended up using the pocket for  my pills each day, so I kept it in this years wallet.
> 
> A tri-fold wallet so it fits in my front pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a little coin pocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside pockets for license, insurance car, credit card, rewards card, and center pocket for room key.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aforementioned inside pocket (gotta start using aforementioned more, thats a good word!)
> 
> *Photobucket's driving me crazy trying to make photos smaller.  As I KNOW you'll want to see the aforementioned inside pocket, I'll try to add it later, but I've already spent  waaaaaay tooooooo muuuuuuuch tiiiiiiiiiime on this post so gotta go for now. *
> 
> And a secret pocket.  I keep a few large bills in there AND I always keep some ones, too.  Shhh, its a secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now youll be able to spot me if you see me at Disney.  Look near any of the snack carts.



 That is totally AMAZING!!! I love it!!! So jealous!

Andrea - my fingers are crossed for you!!!!!!


----------



## teresajoy

aboveH20 said:


> I havent posted in forever so got carried away with this post, but I know youll humor me.
> 
> I love string backpacks.  I dont like to carry a purse on vacation, so I shove my wallet in my front pocket and put everything else in the backpack.  I go to Disney in February and have had a couple of very rainy and very cold visits and the backpack is perfect for carrying a sweatshirt, poncho (always a poncho, no matter what the weatherman _guesses_ the weather might be) and a few other things if need be.   I have a pullover windbreaker, so sometimes by the end of the evening if Im wearing the sweatshirt, I can fold up the backpack and put in in the  front kangaroo pouch of the windbreaker.   I like to travel light.
> 
> Since I tend to blend in with all of the other distinguished looking women at Disney World, I thought Id make it easier for you to spot me.   Heres my latest backpack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now youll be able to spot me if you see me at Disney.  Look near any of the snack carts.


I love this!!! Especially the "I'm back"!!


----------



## TarzansKat

AboveH2O, WOW!!!!!!  I love that bag, and the various accessories!  Amazing!


----------



## goteamwood

pyrxtc said:


> went from a million posts in two days to dead quiet. What happened ? Are we all busy sewing ? I know I've been busy packing and getting my house ready for pictures to sell.



Trying to sell a house is so stressful. I guess I should be happy (?) that the market here is terrible and that my neighbors all bought more than they could afford so my neighborhood is littered with foreclosures so we would never be able to sell our house anyway. (sigh.) It does help purge though, so that's always good. We had a realtor come to our old house and she took TERRIBLE photos, they were all off-kilter and some were blurry, and none of them showed the rooms, more like just the furniture, so I used my super-wide lens and took my own photos, I truly think it helps to have great photos.

I have been busy busy, my mother in law got here friday for a week visit, though we are supposed to be getting an uber snowstorm so it is unclear if she will be staying longer. She has been occupying my kiddos so I can work on etsy orders and finish up a LOT of unfinished projects. I finished this quilt which I started last summer.





And I got a commission from a friend I have known since High School to make a baby quilt as a gift for a friend of hers. I love the way it is turning out, I got the whole quilt top done, now onto the tedious task of layers/quilting/trimming/binding.








I think most of the appliques came from Lynnie Pinnie, I think they turned out adorable. It's for a little girl who has an under-the-sea theme nursery.

Now back to my little sweatshop so I can get back to my projects. 
Jen


----------



## Malakaiii

That little quilted jellyfish is the cutest thing I've ever seen! (though the whole quilt is a masterpiece... lovely!)


----------



## disneychic2

goteamwood said:


> I have been busy busy, my mother in law got here friday for a week visit, though we are supposed to be getting an uber snowstorm so it is unclear if she will be staying longer. She has been occupying my kiddos so I can work on etsy orders and finish up a LOT of unfinished projects. I finished this quilt which I started last summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I got a commission from a friend I have known since High School to make a baby quilt as a gift for a friend of hers. I love the way it is turning out, I got the whole quilt top done, now onto the tedious task of layers/quilting/trimming/binding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think most of the appliques came from Lynnie Pinnie, I think they turned out adorable. It's for a little girl who has an under-the-sea theme nursery.
> 
> Now back to my little sweatshop so I can get back to my projects.
> Jen



Both the quilts are adorable, but the "under the sea" one is so unique and is turning out beautifully! Can't wait to see the finished project. Do you quilt by hand or machine? 

Nice to have someone to watch the kiddos so you can get things done.

Hope you don't get hit too hard with the snow storm.


----------



## PurpleEars

pigget74 said:


> Could someone please point me in the right direction.  i was gong to try and sew some outfits for my DD and DS, but I had shoulder surgery Dec. 20th and complications since.  Hoping that I will be able to do something before our trip in May.  I am looking for SWW--minnie mouse shirt---i was going to make a circle skirt.  We are eating at Park Faire and Tusker House.  Looking for either sets--skirts or short---any clue where to look?



I would suggest looking at our group Photobucket account for inspirations. If you see something you like, some of us have an etsy shop in the signature or you may PM the poster.



VBAndrea said:


> Off to look for a remnant of wolf fabric that I bought and hid.  I had to hide to hide it when I bought it b/c I didn't have time to do anything with it and didn't want dd to see it and constantly beg me to make something.  Now I don't know where I hid it



I have that problem too. I saved a piece of fabric but I have no clue where it is anymore. I tried looking for it a couple of weeks ago.



Diegosmom said:


> Hi Ladies
> I lurked here about two years ago...pulled out my sewing machine that has only been used twice (and when my mom was visiting lol) and decided I was starting to sew...The machine sat out for a few months and I never even put it on a table or took cover off so back into the closet it went lol
> 
> I had wanted to make matching out fits for our Jan 2012 trip but DH would not go along and only have a son so didnt need to make dresses...
> 
> But now I have a trip planned for June and my sister is coming instead of DH and she is on board for at least a few outfits.
> 
> My list of what I want to do keeps growing lol...
> 
> 3 Lanyards (with star wars fabric)
> 3 Pillowcases (again star wars fabric)
> 2 sets adult PJs
> 1 set kids Pjs
> 1 Pool robe
> 
> and a few shirts...
> 
> My question to you ladies.  I love all the embroidery and I dont have a machine so I was looking online for some and they are in the $5 range which I would prefer not to pay...especially since some of these shirts Sis and I might not wear outside of Disney.  I keep seeing some of you post about doing it by hand.  I searched for a tutorial but couldnt find a good one.  Can someone point me in the right direction?



Welcome! You can do applique "by hand" - there is a great tutorial from page 1 of this thread.



TourPixie said:


> I cant believe I found this post I have an addiction to my sewing machine, I seriously need a 12 step program. I leave fr Disneyworld in 24 days and I still have two womens shirts, 2 mens shirts, 3 5 year old girl dresses, 3 4 year old booy shirts and 3 2 year old girl dresses to complete as well as finish a Prince Charming coat and make the pants. I am also in need of 2 more days of outfits which sadly might become iron on transfers. I also need to make the hair bows to go along with all of this, I can do it right? I love seeing what everyone else is doing it give me inspiration. Happy Sewing ladies



Welcome! I am sure you will get your list done. Please share pictures of your outfits in action!



aboveH20 said:


> First time I'm doing a split stay.  My senior son is joining me for the first three nights, so I splurged and we're staying at the Polynesian.  Then I move to Pop where my kind belongs, for four nights.
> 
> And you're right, I am excited about my trip.  Nine days to go.



I hope you will enjoy staying at the Polynesian. We enjoyed Pop when we stayed there, though we now prefer staying at Conorando Springs.



aboveH20 said:


> Is it me or is it Photobucket?



It's Photobucket and their silly new website!



VBAndrea said:


> I found the wolf material and cut it and even cut an underskirt -- though I'm not as thrilled with that fabric, but must use what I have on hand.  I haven't sewn yet though and I don't have enough of either fabric for a waistband.  Guess those things happen when using remnants!  I'll figure something out.  Her shirt usually covers the waistband anyway.  I have been too busy working out lately to shed the weight I've gained that I haven't had as much sewing time as I'd like.  Did you find it harder to lose weight when you turned 29???  It's been quite a battle for me.
> 
> Speaking of RI -- we had two offers on our house this weekend   I may get to go etsy shopping for some new knits soon!!!!!!!



I am glad that you found the fabric. I am excited that you had 2 offers on the house on RI. I hope that will work out for you!



aboveH20 said:


> I havent posted in forever so got carried away with this post, but I know youll humor me.
> 
> I love string backpacks.  I dont like to carry a purse on vacation, so I shove my wallet in my front pocket and put everything else in the backpack.  I go to Disney in February and have had a couple of very rainy and very cold visits and the backpack is perfect for carrying a sweatshirt, poncho (always a poncho, no matter what the weatherman _guesses_ the weather might be) and a few other things if need be.   I have a pullover windbreaker, so sometimes by the end of the evening if Im wearing the sweatshirt, I can fold up the backpack and put in in the  front kangaroo pouch of the windbreaker.   I like to travel light.
> 
> Since I tend to blend in with all of the other distinguished looking women at Disney World, I thought Id make it easier for you to spot me.   Heres my latest backpack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a cover for a notepad.  My son will be with me for half of the trip, but since I usually go solo its nice to have something to do at dinner, so I write down thoughts about the day . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put smaller things in a zippered pencil case, although it occurred to me I should probably make one, but its cheaper to buy one than to buy the zipper to make one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made myself a new wallet this year.  Last year I designed it especially for my trip, and other than the pocket that I made for the room safe key (whoops) it was exactly what I wanted.  I ended up using the pocket for  my pills each day, so I kept it in this years wallet.
> 
> A tri-fold wallet so it fits in my front pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Photobucket's driving me crazy trying to make photos smaller.  As I KNOW you'll want to see the aforementioned inside pocket, I'll try to add it later, but I've already spent  waaaaaay tooooooo muuuuuuuch tiiiiiiiiiime on this post so gotta go for now. *
> 
> Now youll be able to spot me if you see me at Disney.  Look near any of the snack carts.



Great job on the bag and accessories! I hope you will have a fantastic trip!



goteamwood said:


> I have been busy busy, my mother in law got here friday for a week visit, though we are supposed to be getting an uber snowstorm so it is unclear if she will be staying longer. She has been occupying my kiddos so I can work on etsy orders and finish up a LOT of unfinished projects. I finished this quilt which I started last summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I got a commission from a friend I have known since High School to make a baby quilt as a gift for a friend of hers. I love the way it is turning out, I got the whole quilt top done, now onto the tedious task of layers/quilting/trimming/binding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think most of the appliques came from Lynnie Pinnie, I think they turned out adorable. It's for a little girl who has an under-the-sea theme nursery.
> 
> Now back to my little sweatshop so I can get back to my projects.
> Jen



The quilts look beautiful. I am sure your friend will love the Under the Sea quilt.


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> I found the wolf material and cut it and even cut an underskirt -- though I'm not as thrilled with that fabric, but must use what I have on hand.
> 
> 
> Speaking of RI -- we had two offers on our house this weekend   I may get to go etsy shopping for some new knits soon!!!!!!!


Hooray for finding the wolf fabric!  But an even bigger hooray for getting two offers on the RI house.  I hope that one of them works out for you!  Please keep us up to date on what's going on!



pyrxtc said:


> went from a million posts in two days to dead quiet. What happened ? Are we all busy sewing ? I know I've been busy packing and getting my house ready for pictures to sell.


Funny how that works, isn't it????  Some days there are a bizillion posts on here and other days there are none.  Getting the house ready to sell is hard work.  I don't enjoy moving but I do enjoy the massive cleaning out that goes with moving.  We haven't moved in 7 1/2 years and I can feel the clutter just accumulating everywhere!



aboveH20 said:


> Since I tend to blend in with all of the other distinguished looking women at Disney World, I thought Id make it easier for you to spot me.   Heres my latest backpack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanging from one side is hand sanitizer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from the other is a  place holder which Im planning to replace with a fun key chain.


I love all the stuff you made.  The crazy quilt design on the backpack is just awesome!!!  I love it!  It must have been fun to put together.  And I adore the little place holder that says I'm Back!  And the hand sanitizer is a must at any theme park.  It seems like you thought of everything.  Your tissue case, first aide kit and wallet are wonderful.  You are going to look terrific!  I wish I was going to be there so I could check all the food carts to see what you are snacking on!



pigget74 said:


> Both.  I was wanting to make a star wars circle skirt with a tank with minnie leia on it, then I wanted a circle skirt---with princess colors for my friend to applique and make a shirt to go with it--this would be for Park Fare.  I needed something for Tusker and Toy Story.



Have you looked on Etsy for somebody who will make something for you?  That seems like the best place to start.  There are also some place on FB to look.  



goteamwood said:


> Jen


Your owl quilt is beautiful.  And I just love the under the sea themed quilt.  It is so cute how you put the little girl's name on the mermaid square.  I love the jellyfish in the middle.  The color scheme is so different than what you usually see for a little girl.


----------



## pyrxtc

disneychic2 said:


> What a lot of work to get a house ready to sell! Hope it sells quickly. I've been away for four days visiting family. How did the grandparents like the dress? And the little birthday princess? I'm sure they were thrilled!



Grandfather kind of poo-pooed the dress. He said he was thinking of something more simple. he didn't look happy at all. So much so that I went out and bought a pattern that resembled my dresses from the contest and some more fabric to make a new dress. When I called to offer that to him he let me know that he gave the dress to his grand-daughter Friday night.

He told me that she only had one word for it..... EXCELLENT ! She put it on and twirled around in it for 2 hours and refused to take it off. Of course Mom was happy. He was really surprised that she liked it. he said he didn't know little girls like princess things so much. It fit her perfectly with a little room to grow. He also told me that he will find a time to bring her over in it so I can see her in it.


----------



## ivey_family

VBAndrea said:


> Speaking of RI -- we had two offers on our house this weekend   I may get to go etsy shopping for some new knits soon!!!!!!!



I was JUST thinking about you and the house this morning.  I so hope and pray you are able to secure a deal!



aboveH20 said:


>



This is completely adorable!  I hope you have a wonderful trip!




goteamwood said:


> And I got a commission from a friend I have known since High School to make a baby quilt as a gift for a friend of hers. I love the way it is turning out, I got the whole quilt top done, now onto the tedious task of layers/quilting/trimming/binding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think most of the appliques came from Lynnie Pinnie, I think they turned out adorable. It's for a little girl who has an under-the-sea theme nursery.
> 
> Now back to my little sweatshop so I can get back to my projects.
> Jen



Beautiful work!



pyrxtc said:


> Grandfather kind of poo-pooed the dress. He said he was thinking of something more simple. he didn't look happy at all. So much so that I went out and bought a pattern that resembled my dresses from the contest and some more fabric to make a new dress. When I called to offer that to him he let me know that he gave the dress to his grand-daughter Friday night.
> 
> He told me that she only had one word for it..... EXCELLENT ! She put it on and twirled around in it for 2 hours and refused to take it off. Of course Mom was happy. He was really surprised that she liked it. he said he didn't know little girls like princess things so much. It fit her perfectly with a little room to grow. He also told me that he will find a time to bring her over in it so I can see her in it.



Too funny that a man didn't get it.  I'm glad he gave it to he anyway and it sounds like she was thrilled!

Regards,
C.


----------



## goteamwood

disneychic2 said:


> Both the quilts are adorable, but the "under the sea" one is so unique and is turning out beautifully! Can't wait to see the finished project. Do you quilt by hand or machine?
> 
> Nice to have someone to watch the kiddos so you can get things done.
> 
> Hope you don't get hit too hard with the snow storm.



I do the quilting with the machine. It's just a regular old home sewing machine so baby quilts are OK but anything much bigger can be a struggle. I am going to make twin-sized quilts for my boys someday and will outsource those to be quilted I think.



dianemom2 said:


> Your owl quilt is beautiful.  And I just love the under the sea themed quilt.  It is so cute how you put the little girl's name on the mermaid square.  I love the jellyfish in the middle.  The color scheme is so different than what you usually see for a little girl.


My friend said they are decorating her room in blues and light greens, not typically girly, but I think it will be adorable. I love that it's not typical, and the jellyfish is really a very cute applique. I actually got that one from dailyembroidery.com, I signed up for their monthly unlimted ($15 I think.) and got about 300 misc designs. Some very cute ones and lots of fonts. Canceled before the month was out, I don't need to be paying $15/month.



pyrxtc said:


> Grandfather kind of poo-pooed the dress. He said he was thinking of something more simple. he didn't look happy at all. So much so that I went out and bought a pattern that resembled my dresses from the contest and some more fabric to make a new dress. When I called to offer that to him he let me know that he gave the dress to his grand-daughter Friday night.
> 
> He told me that she only had one word for it..... EXCELLENT ! She put it on and twirled around in it for 2 hours and refused to take it off. Of course Mom was happy. He was really surprised that she liked it. he said he didn't know little girls like princess things so much. It fit her perfectly with a little room to grow. He also told me that he will find a time to bring her over in it so I can see her in it.



Before I got to the second paragraph I was so sad, I am so glad the little girl loved it. It was just gorgeous and a perfect princess dress.


----------



## cristyhas3

Hi everyone!!

Wow! Just wow! You all do such beautiful work! That backpack and accessories is to-die-for. And the quilts are just lovely. 

I have 2 weeks until we head to DLR, but I'm out of town working at a quilt show, so I can't get started on my girl's dresses yet. But, I did get the fabric. I'm excited to get started!


----------



## babynala

I am far behind but I think I got all the quotes.

Just wanted to say "Welcome" to all the new folks.



dianemom2 said:


> I am doing a second post because I have a bunch of pictures to include and I didn't want to exceed the maximum.
> 
> First up are a few t-shirts that I made for DH.  They will be for our trip this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then here are some shorts outfits that I made for my nephews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then here are two dresses that I made for the launch last week.
> With the pinafore on:


The shirts for DH are perfect.  You have the luckiest nice and nephews.  The shorts are adorable but I can't pick a favorite.  Love all the plaid fabrics and the nautical theme.



disneychic2 said:


> Thanks everyone for the advise on my Ellegante machine. It was all very helpful! I will be talking to the owner of the store today and see what she can do. It says on my bill of sale Ellegante 2, so that's what I want. DH was impressed with the owner (who sold me the machine in the first place) and seems positive she will want to make me happy. I'll keep you posted.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day! And again, thanks for responding to my desperate plea!!


Great news about your machine.  You wouldn't want to feel less then GREAT about such a huge purchase.  Sounds like you will be busy babysitting and enjoying your grandkid so we will patiently wait for your next creations.



Disney52303 said:


> Phone post! My first Grace dress, AKL themed.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie can be removed if DD wants this for non Disney too, she loves the fabrics!


so cute, great idea to make the Minnie removable



Disney52303 said:


> And a Tink Rosetta I just finished for a Bog Give (being stuck inside with three feet of blizzard snow has advantages!)
> 
> Bag


This is so nice.  How sweet to make that for a give.  Hope you are dug out from the blizzard.



Chasingmarcus said:


> I posted a few weeks ago looking for a Mulan pattern.  I ordered the Modkids pattern off an etsy seller, and it never arrived, I made do though, and made her some pj pants and a t-shirt to go with it instead.  It doesn't resemble the movie at all, but it she loved the softness of the fabric, so I went with it (not to mention it was a rememnt at Joanns!)
> 
> Here are the pj's I have made so far for our movie nights:
> Wendy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aristocats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mulan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the pictures are such poor quality.  I usually take my daughters picture outside, but our weather hasn't been that good for that here lately.
> I have noticed that many of the pictures shown are not on models.  Is that for privacy or that the little ones are not there when you want to take a picture?
> 
> I love reading and seeing what everyone has been working on.  Right now I am trying to finish an Annie dress for my daughter.  I am using a Carla C pattern and I do think it is going to look cute.  The piping though is going to be the death of me!


Oh, these are so sweet.  The Wendy PJs are lovely.  Your DD is adorable.  I usually sew for my nieces who live in NC so I don't have live models.  It also makes it hard to sew for them but my brother and sister have their own measuring tape. Unfortunately they always seem to mess up something when measuring.  



goteamwood said:


> Speaking of my kids, I whipped these shirts up this morning for my boys' first day of preschool. We weren't going to put them in preschool but found this program too good to pass up. It's at the local high school as part of their child-development class, the high school students "teach" with a facilitator who is their teacher. Each kid gets paired with 1-2 HS students, and I get 3 hours a week kid-free. And the cost is like $6/week for BOTH kids. I can't take credit for this idea, I stole it from pinterest, but the shirts are adult sized, and I plan to take a photo of them for the first day of school every year, and my husband had the idea to have their teachers sign them the last day of school. Of course now I have two shirts I need to keep track of for the next 15 years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and yes my son has a black eye on his first day of school. See aforementioned: twin boy.)


LOVE these shirts.  What a great idea. 



tricia said:


> Figured I would share a couple of the dresses that I made recently.
> 
> First an upcycle with a shirt I got at the Disney Store in Rome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8922 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> And a Goofy in Epcot dress that is full of hand applique.
> 
> Front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front levels crop by tricialee22, on Flickr


Love the upcycle but that Epcot dress is AMAZING.  The appliques are wonderful and the fabrics are beautiful.




pyrxtc said:


> I lied cuz I still had to finish off the seams and finish putting the zipper in. I really wanted to fit it to her before I sewed the bodice lining in and told him so. He said he would try to get her here today but that didn't work out. We decided that I would sew the lining in and she should have room to grow in it. I got started on sewing it in today and attached the bottom of the bodice lining to the bottom edge of the skirt seam. I got more than halfway done and realized I only had about 2 inches of bodice left but 7 inches of skirt seam. UGH !! I had to rip out over an hours work of hand sewing. I put it over my lamp and pinned and sewed for almost 2 hours making sure it went just right. The very top of the skirt seam to the very bottom of the bodice seam.
> 
> I really hope she likes it ! I would like to share and sorry about the photo overload. I will not be making the pattern again for a very long time if ever no matter how cute the end result was. I don't like how the eye hook went in above the zipper either and my invisible zipper is not so invisible. Plus, I put the skirt liner on inside out because I put the tulle on the wrong side.
> .


Lost the picture but this dress is so pretty.  So funny that grandpa didn't care for the dress too much but his granddaughter did.  I guess that is the reason why you don't see grandpas shopping for their grandkids too often.  Glad she liked it.




Chasingmarcus said:


> I know that it is not Disney, but I did finish the Annie dress for our Broadway Show this weekend.  DD is so excited!
> I think I might use the same pattern to make an Alice dress for our upcoming trip to Disneyland.
> 
> I used the Carla C Precious Dress pattern.  I know alot of people use and like her patterns, and I love that I can print them out right away, and that they are so easy to follow, but I often find them big (especially the easy fit pants).  Do you think I might be printing them off scale somehow?  My daughter is just shy of 5 and pretty true to size, a bit small, but not super tiny.  She measured in the 3 range mostly, so I made a 4 so the arms wouldn't be too tiny, but I honestly think I could have made the 3 and been more than fine.  With the easy fit pants, I have to make her a two and then adjust it so it is not as baggy.  Am I doing something wrong?


This is a perfect Annie dress. Your DD is so cute and I love the tap shoes.  I always go with the measurements for Carla's patterns.  She makes it easy to customize the clothes.  I usually just make the easy-fits for PJ pants and usually make the next size down if it is for a skinny child since I can customize the length.



miprender said:


> But here is my outfit from the same launch as Diane and Tricia. I was pretty excited it sold so quickly.


So cute, I love the colors.  Might have to put a Chip and Dale outfit on our list for our next trip.  They are always so much fun and they LOVE my mom.  LOL




TourPixie said:


> I cant believe I found this post I have an addiction to my sewing machine, I seriously need a 12 step program. I leave fr Disneyworld in 24 days and I still have two womens shirts, 2 mens shirts, 3 5 year old girl dresses, 3 4 year old booy shirts and 3 2 year old girl dresses to complete as well as finish a Prince Charming coat and make the pants. I am also in need of 2 more days of outfits which sadly might become iron on transfers. I also need to make the hair bows to go along with all of this, I can do it right? I love seeing what everyone else is doing it give me inspiration. Happy Sewing ladies


Welcome.  Sounds like you will be busy.  Hope you get a chance to post some pictures.

Hmm, Cheryl I lost the quote with your backpack and accessories.  Love the patchwork bag and the zipper pocket in the front.  Your little accessories are awesome.  Was the sanitizer holder an ITH project?  Great little wallet with hidden money compartment.  The customized key chain is so cute.  Hmmm, no matching pill holder?  You are slacking.    I hope you have a great trip.  Enjoy the poly and the visit with your DS.



cogero said:


> Does anyone have the measurements for making pillowcases? I signed up for them on the big give and I can't find my measurements I generally use and am too lazy to search right now.


Sorry, I am just getting to see this.  I use these directions but sometimes leave out the 3rd piece of fabric.  I find it forces me to iron the pillowcase after washing and I only iron during the sewing process NOT after.  
http://www.conkerrcancer.org/files/hotdoginstructions.pdf




pigget74 said:


> Both.  I was wanting to make a star wars circle skirt with a tank with minnie leia on it, then I wanted a circle skirt---with princess colors for my friend to applique and make a shirt to go with it--this would be for Park Fare.  I needed something for Tusker and Toy Story.


I see you  have gotten some responses.  Posters on the Disboards are not allowed to sell items but if you look in some people's signatures they have links to their etsy or facebook shops.  Lots of folks make strip skirts with different animal print fabrics for AK.  



goteamwood said:


> Trying to sell a house is so stressful. I guess I should be happy (?) that the market here is terrible and that my neighbors all bought more than they could afford so my neighborhood is littered with foreclosures so we would never be able to sell our house anyway. (sigh.) It does help purge though, so that's always good. We had a realtor come to our old house and she took TERRIBLE photos, they were all off-kilter and some were blurry, and none of them showed the rooms, more like just the furniture, so I used my super-wide lens and took my own photos, I truly think it helps to have great photos.
> 
> I have been busy busy, my mother in law got here friday for a week visit, though we are supposed to be getting an uber snowstorm so it is unclear if she will be staying longer. She has been occupying my kiddos so I can work on etsy orders and finish up a LOT of unfinished projects. I finished this quilt which I started last summer.
> 
> And I got a commission from a friend I have known since High School to make a baby quilt as a gift for a friend of hers. I love the way it is turning out, I got the whole quilt top done, now onto the tedious task of layers/quilting/trimming/binding.
> 
> I think most of the appliques came from Lynnie Pinnie, I think they turned out adorable. It's for a little girl who has an under-the-sea theme nursery.
> 
> Now back to my little sweatshop so I can get back to my projects.
> Jen


Seems your full time babysitter is great for your sewing!  The owl quilt is so pretty and so is the blue one.  Weird that the realtor didn't take good pictures.  I think without good pictures you don't get the people to actually come to your house to look at it.  Good luck cleaning, hope your house sells quick. 

Andrea - great news about getting two offers.  Hopefully there will be a bidding war and the house will sell quickly.


----------



## babynala

cristyhas3 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Wow! Just wow! You all do such beautiful work! That backpack and accessories is to-die-for. And the quilts are just lovely.
> 
> I have 2 weeks until we head to DLR, but I'm out of town working at a quilt show, so I can't get started on my girl's dresses yet. But, I did get the fabric. I'm excited to get started!


Can't wait to see what you make....so many pretty fabrics.


----------



## goteamwood

Since the kiddos have already received their outfits, I figured I would share here. I made these for the Star Wars week Big Give, the wish kid is 7, and has twin sisters who are 4. The dresses are simply sweet animal-kingdom inspired, then I made star-wars-mickey-head shirts for all 3 kids, including one pink one purple for the girls. I made shorts to go with his, they are easy-fits with bargo pockets, I think they turned out really cute. I love being able to contribute to these gives, I am so glad I found this group and you have all been so welcoming and inspirational.














Jen


----------



## disneychic2

pyrxtc said:


> Grandfather kind of poo-pooed the dress. He said he was thinking of something more simple. he didn't look happy at all. So much so that I went out and bought a pattern that resembled my dresses from the contest and some more fabric to make a new dress. When I called to offer that to him he let me know that he gave the dress to his grand-daughter Friday night.
> 
> He told me that she only had one word for it..... EXCELLENT ! She put it on and twirled around in it for 2 hours and refused to take it off. Of course Mom was happy. He was really surprised that she liked it. he said he didn't know little girls like princess things so much. It fit her perfectly with a little room to grow. He also told me that he will find a time to bring her over in it so I can see her in it.



Seriously? What did he think a "party" dress looked like??? So glad the little birthday girl and her Mom loved it. It was absolutely beautiful!!




cristyhas3 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Wow! Just wow! You all do such beautiful work! That backpack and accessories is to-die-for. And the quilts are just lovely.
> 
> I have 2 weeks until we head to DLR, but I'm out of town working at a quilt show, so I can't get started on my girl's dresses yet. But, I did get the fabric. I'm excited to get started!



Ooooh lots of great fabric!! Hope you can get it all completed.



goteamwood said:


> Since the kiddos have already received their outfits, I figured I would share here. I made these for the Star Wars week Big Give, the wish kid is 7, and has twin sisters who are 4. The dresses are simply sweet animal-kingdom inspired, then I made star-wars-mickey-head shirts for all 3 kids, including one pink one purple for the girls. I made shorts to go with his, they are easy-fits with bargo pockets, I think they turned out really cute. I love being able to contribute to these gives, I am so glad I found this group and you have all been so welcoming and inspirational.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen



Those are amazing dresses! The twins will flip out over them! And I love your use of that star wars fabric for the appliqué and the cargo pockets. I'm sure they all loved their items. It's so nice that you love being part of the big gives. I'm glad for them as well. My kids and grandkids are all healthy with no issues and my heart just goes out to the families with challenges. It's so nice to have an outlet where we can send a little love their way.


----------



## pigget74

goteamwood said:


> Jen



Love the star wars!


----------



## aboveH20

dianemom2 said:


> How fun to do a split stay.  We stayed at the Polynesian once.  I don't think we took full advantage of everything there though.  I was silly and didn't really plan a day to just spend at the resort.  Of course, it was winter and cold while we were there so it was probably ok.



I've read so much about split stays I'll be curious to see if I think it was worth it in the end.  I know what you mean about wanting to spend some time at the Polynesian after spending all the money to stay there.  I think that's why I usually end up at a value resort, because I need only the bed (and maybe a shower if I'm there more than a week  ).




miprender said:


> How awesome... I have never stayed at the Polynesian but would love to someday
> 
> 
> Glad you still have some left. I keep looking for some at Joanns



I keep looking at Southwest's website.  Since they don't have change fees I'm tempted to go a day early just to hang out at the resort.




VBAndrea said:


> So cool that your ds is able to accompany you!  The family must be worried about you going solo without an escort  -- kind of like the time where we flew my MIL out here and had to sign for her.



I wonder how much I'd have to pay someone to sign for me.  Most of my spare money is designated for Mickey head ice creams and Grey Goose slushies.




VBAndrea said:


> Hair color does wonders for the gray -- it will make you look 29 years old (which happens to be my age   ).



I don't want to look toooooo young.  I need that 10% discount at the day old bread store on senior day.



VBAndrea said:


> We had chipmunks all over in RI.  Brer Fox might be doing you a favor b/c those cute little chipmunks kept eating the plastic away on my bird feeders to make the food spill all over the place.







VBAndrea said:


> Speaking of RI -- we had two offers on our house this weekend   I may get to go etsy shopping for some new knits soon!!!!!!!








VBAndrea said:


> Chances are it's you, but I'll be kind and blame it on Photobucket this time.



Sometimes it's hard to tell over the internet, but I could tell that you were kidding, and know there's NO chance it could be me. 




VBAndrea said:


> *ATTN CHERYL*
> 
> The pillow cover I made fit but Judy said that I told her it was made from the old flannel.  She did not say if it had enough give to it or not.



My name in lights 



pyrxtc said:


> went from a million posts in two days to dead quiet. What happened ? Are we all busy sewing ? I know I've been busy packing and getting my house ready for pictures to sell.



It might have been me.  I've been know to kill threads.


----------



## dianemom2

pyrxtc said:


> He told me that she only had one word for it..... EXCELLENT ! She put it on and twirled around in it for 2 hours and refused to take it off. Of course Mom was happy. He was really surprised that she liked it. he said he didn't know little girls like princess things so much. It fit her perfectly with a little room to grow. He also told me that he will find a time to bring her over in it so I can see her in it.


So happy that the dress turned out just right!  I was so worried at the beginning of your post!



goteamwood said:


> My friend said they are decorating her room in blues and light greens, not typically girly, but I think it will be adorable. I love that it's not typical, and the jellyfish is really a very cute applique. I actually got that one from dailyembroidery.com, I signed up for their monthly unlimted ($15 I think.) and got about 300 misc designs. Some very cute ones and lots of fonts. Canceled before the month was out, I don't need to be paying $15/month.


I've never heard of that site.  But I definitely am too cheap to spend $15 per month on designs.  



cristyhas3 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Wow! Just wow! You all do such beautiful work! That backpack and accessories is to-die-for. And the quilts are just lovely.
> 
> I have 2 weeks until we head to DLR, but I'm out of town working at a quilt show, so I can't get started on my girl's dresses yet. But, I did get the fabric. I'm excited to get started!


Make sure you come back and post some pictures of what you make with all that pretty fabric!!



goteamwood said:


> Jen


I love all the stuff that you sent.  But I have to admit that the Mickey dresses are my favorites.  I'm not a huge SW fan though so I guess I'm biased.



aboveH20 said:


> I've read so much about split stays I'll be curious to see if I think it was worth it in the end.  I know what you mean about wanting to spend some time at the Polynesian after spending all the money to stay there.  I think that's why I usually end up at a value resort, because I need only the bed (and maybe a shower if I'm there more than a week  ).


This will be our first time staying at a value resort when we go in June.  I'm curious about whether we will enjoy it or not.  Since we are going in the summer (HOT!!!!) I am pretty sure we will need a shower at least one time while we are there!

Here is a dress that I finished up today:


----------



## ColonelHathi

cristyhas3 said:


> But, I did get the fabric. I'm excited to get started!



Too funny, I am looking at your stash and I think I have used 1/2 of the same fabrics on one project or another (mostly for DD4).  Can't wait to see what you make!



goteamwood said:


> Since the kiddos have already received their outfits, I figured I would share here. I made these for the Star Wars week Big Give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen



Very nice... I wish I had more time to sew, I would love to help out with a Big give... maybe someday.  FYI, DS is 7, and loves Stars Wars - he would love that boy's outfit you made, very nice!



aboveH20 said:


> Now youll be able to spot me if you see me at Disney.  Look near any of the snack carts.


 I am in awe of all of your accessories!  I just stop at the bag. 



goteamwood said:


> Jen



Very cute quilts.  I love the little owl one.  The under the sea one too, but the owl one is my favorite. 

Back to sewing, two Grace ruffle dresses in the works.  Just wanted to comment on a few awesome things quick. 

How do I make the images I am quoting smaller?  Sorry for the huge image repost.


----------



## thomtas

I just wanted to say hello, I've been lurking for a while! I have decided to bring out the sewing machine left to me by my grandma and give sewing a try. I haven't tried sewing since high school (and managed to break a sewing machine ). All of the items everyone has posted have been so beautiful!!! I really want to make some pretty dresses, my youngest girl is my "princess" and loves frilly dresses . I may be posting tons of questions soon as I am a total newbie . Best wishes to everyone


----------



## pyrxtc

ColonelHathi said:


> How do I make the images I am quoting smaller?  Sorry for the huge image repost.



inside the image name you add a th_
Before -- 
--//i10.photobucket.com/albums/a125/pyrxtc/Sewing/B5BA3742-555D-4147-BA97-DA717812CED5-3760-00000A3A0D22E7B8.jpg-- [/IMG]

after --

--//i10.photobucket.com/albums/a125/pyrxtc/Sewing/th_B5BA3742-555D-4147-BA97-DA717812CED5-3760-00000A3A0D22E7B8.jpg--[/IMG]



thomtas said:


> I just wanted to say hello, I've been lurking for a while! I have decided to bring out the sewing machine left to me by my grandma and give sewing a try. I haven't tried sewing since high school (and managed to break a sewing machine ). All of the items everyone has posted have been so beautiful!!! I really want to make some pretty dresses, my youngest girl is my "princess" and loves frilly dresses . I may be posting tons of questions soon as I am a total newbie . Best wishes to everyone



Welcome and I know you'll do great. I've been sewing less than a year now and just kind of dove right in. Can't wait to see what you make.


----------



## PurpleEars

pyrxtc said:


> Grandfather kind of poo-pooed the dress. He said he was thinking of something more simple. he didn't look happy at all. So much so that I went out and bought a pattern that resembled my dresses from the contest and some more fabric to make a new dress. When I called to offer that to him he let me know that he gave the dress to his grand-daughter Friday night.
> 
> He told me that she only had one word for it..... EXCELLENT ! She put it on and twirled around in it for 2 hours and refused to take it off. Of course Mom was happy. He was really surprised that she liked it. he said he didn't know little girls like princess things so much. It fit her perfectly with a little room to grow. He also told me that he will find a time to bring her over in it so I can see her in it.



It's funny that the grandpa didn't like the dress but I am glad that the granddaugther liked it. I guess it has been a while since he had to buy dresses for little girls 



cristyhas3 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Wow! Just wow! You all do such beautiful work! That backpack and accessories is to-die-for. And the quilts are just lovely.
> 
> I have 2 weeks until we head to DLR, but I'm out of town working at a quilt show, so I can't get started on my girl's dresses yet. But, I did get the fabric. I'm excited to get started!



Welcome and I can't wait to see what you make with the fabric!



goteamwood said:


> Since the kiddos have already received their outfits, I figured I would share here. I made these for the Star Wars week Big Give, the wish kid is 7, and has twin sisters who are 4. The dresses are simply sweet animal-kingdom inspired, then I made star-wars-mickey-head shirts for all 3 kids, including one pink one purple for the girls. I made shorts to go with his, they are easy-fits with bargo pockets, I think they turned out really cute. I love being able to contribute to these gives, I am so glad I found this group and you have all been so welcoming and inspirational.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen



Great job on all the outfits! They look fab!



aboveH20 said:


> I've read so much about split stays I'll be curious to see if I think it was worth it in the end.  I know what you mean about wanting to spend some time at the Polynesian after spending all the money to stay there.  I think that's why I usually end up at a value resort, because I need only the bed (and maybe a shower if I'm there more than a week  ).



I will be curious to see how you like the split stay. I am usually too lazy to pack up in the middle of a trip to move somewhere else, even though we probably do to some degree as we tend to have a laundry day in the middle of the trip.



dianemom2 said:


> Here is a dress that I finished up today:



The dress looks great!



ColonelHathi said:


> Back to sewing, two Grace ruffle dresses in the works.  Just wanted to comment on a few awesome things quick.
> 
> How do I make the images I am quoting smaller?  Sorry for the huge image repost.



I can't wait to see pictures of the Grace Ruffle dresses. I saw that your question about the image sizing has been answered. The image reducing code only works for pictures from Photobucket though.



thomtas said:


> I just wanted to say hello, I've been lurking for a while! I have decided to bring out the sewing machine left to me by my grandma and give sewing a try. I haven't tried sewing since high school (and managed to break a sewing machine ). All of the items everyone has posted have been so beautiful!!! I really want to make some pretty dresses, my youngest girl is my "princess" and loves frilly dresses . I may be posting tons of questions soon as I am a total newbie . Best wishes to everyone



Welcome! A number of us haven't sewn much before joining this group. This group is very friendly and please feel free to post questions. We are all here to help each other learn!


----------



## pequele

I've been lurking a lot lately because I haven't had time to make anything lately (working on it now though!). Can someone warn me when we have to start a new thread perhaps? I don't want to lose you!!!! I'm sure it will be soon right? Isn't it around 200?


----------



## rebeccalizzie

Gee thanks...I have an older sewing/embroidery machine combo that I never use for embroidery.  Thanks to this thread I just purchased a mickey ear applique and am going to try to make a few cute T shirts for my boys.  I NEVER find cute boy stuff, I love the shirt and shorts goteamwood made!  

I hope this isn't too frustrating, I really have no idea how to use the embroidery mode on my machine.


----------



## cogero

rebeccalizzie said:


> Gee thanks...I have an older sewing/embroidery machine combo that I never use for embroidery.  Thanks to this thread I just purchased a mickey ear applique and am going to try to make a few cute T shirts for my boys.  I NEVER find cute boy stuff, I love the shirt and shorts goteamwood made!
> 
> I hope this isn't too frustrating, I really have no idea how to use the embroidery mode on my machine.



What machine do you have? There might be someone here who can help you.


----------



## rebeccalizzie

Oh my gosh it worked!!!  I have a Viking Rose--4 inch field.  I thought a simple mickey head applique would be a good simple way to get to know it a bit--I did embroider with it a few times like 10 years ago when I first got it but never again.  I stitched it out on a layer of heavyweight stablilizer (which I'm glad I never threw out, I have a bunch of stabilizers) and a large scrap of knit fabric, then did the applique in a scrap of flannel.  I just cut out the whole thing since it's all scrap fabric and my 6 year old wanted it, but now I know I can do it on a T shirt and have it work!

I'm going to get some Cars fabric and cheap plain T shirts and make matching shirts for my boys    I can't believe it worked!  I'm so glad I stumbled onto this thread!


----------



## Chasingmarcus

Thank you so much for the kind words about the Annie Dress.  We had a great time in New York City...seeing the show and the the things that the city has to offer.  I took quite a few pictures of her at the theater and I hope to put them on the computer today.  I thought more little girls would be dressed up like Annie, but I think my daughter was the only one! 



aboveH20 said:


>


This is AMAZING!  What talent!



dianemom2 said:


> Here is a dress that I finished up today:


I have seen several dresses similar to this one that people have made.  What pattern is it?  I might need to buy it for a few for my daughter.  She would not like the straps that tie on the shoulder, but I noticed that yours are tied in the back, and she would like that.  

Add me to the list of people with a really old embroidery machine.  I have a PE190? Maybe?  I am looking at the one that you all seem to recommend on Amazon the 770 I think it is?  I was a bit nervous as I have never bought a machine not at a dealer.  When I went to my local dealer they seemed to have a very similar machine there but it was $1,300!  I think it had more pre programed disney designs, but I seem to like the applique designs better.  I don't really know how to do those types of designs yet, but I am sure with a little practice I can figure it out.


----------



## cogero

The PE 770 is a good machine. It is a stand alone machine it does not sew. You probably saw the 780D with the Disney Designs but that sounds a bit steep for it but I am not sure.


----------



## thomtas

Could anyone advise me on a good machine/s that can sew and embroider? Or is it better to have two different machines? This isn't something I will be getting right away but I do want to research and watch costs (so I can later convince DH that I really need one! He is a notorious cheapskate ). What features are most important in a machine? I'm just trying to understand it all (sewing, embroidery, serger, etc.). Thanks in advance for any information, time to settle in for a winter storm with the kiddos


----------



## dianemom2

thomtas said:


> I just wanted to say hello, I've been lurking for a while! I have decided to bring out the sewing machine left to me by my grandma and give sewing a try. I haven't tried sewing since high school (and managed to break a sewing machine ). All of the items everyone has posted have been so beautiful!!! I really want to make some pretty dresses, my youngest girl is my "princess" and loves frilly dresses . I may be posting tons of questions soon as I am a total newbie . Best wishes to everyone


Glad you decided to stop lurking.  We are happy to answer question and help a newbie get started.  It is lots of fun to make princessy dresses for little girls.



pequele said:


> I've been lurking a lot lately because I haven't had time to make anything lately (working on it now though!). Can someone warn me when we have to start a new thread perhaps? I don't want to lose you!!!! I'm sure it will be soon right? Isn't it around 200?


I don't remember if it is at 200 or 250.  Does anybody else remember????





rebeccalizzie said:


> Oh my gosh it worked!!!  I have a Viking Rose--4 inch field.  I thought a simple mickey head applique would be a good simple way to get to know it a bit--I did embroider with it a few times like 10 years ago when I first got it but never again.  I stitched it out on a layer of heavyweight stablilizer (which I'm glad I never threw out, I have a bunch of stabilizers) and a large scrap of knit fabric, then did the applique in a scrap of flannel.  I just cut out the whole thing since it's all scrap fabric and my 6 year old wanted it, but now I know I can do it on a T shirt and have it work!
> 
> I'm going to get some Cars fabric and cheap plain T shirts and make matching shirts for my boys    I can't believe it worked!  I'm so glad I stumbled onto this thread!


We are glad you found us too!  And glad you figured out your machine and made something with it.  Youtube is a great resource for learning how to do machine applique.  Plus we are all happy to answer questions here.



Chasingmarcus said:


> Thank you so much for the kind words about the Annie Dress.  We had a great time in New York City...seeing the show and the the things that the city has to offer.
> 
> 
> I have seen several dresses similar to this one that people have made.  What pattern is it?  I might need to buy it for a few for my daughter.  She would not like the straps that tie on the shoulder, but I noticed that yours are tied in the back, and she would like that.
> 
> Add me to the list of people with a really old embroidery machine.  I have a PE190? Maybe?  I am looking at the one that you all seem to recommend on Amazon the 770 I think it is?  I was a bit nervous as I have never bought a machine not at a dealer.  When I went to my local dealer they seemed to have a very similar machine there but it was $1,300!  I think it had more pre programed disney designs, but I seem to like the applique designs better.  I don't really know how to do those types of designs yet, but I am sure with a little practice I can figure it out.


I am so happy that your Annie dress was a hit.  I'm sure that NY was a ton of fun.  I keep hoping to go with my family one day soon but other  things keep coming up.

The dress that I made with Ariel on it is a Simply Sweet from the Scientific Seamstress.  But I did add some of my own design features.  I added shirring to the back of the halter so that it was more secure and I added two buttonholes for the straps. I also lengthened the straps so that they would tie at the back instead of at the neck.

I don't have the PE 770 but so many people on here do.  And many of them have purchased them on-line instead of at local dealers.  Several people bought them on Amazon.com and a few people bought them from either QVC or Overstock.com.  Learning to do the appliques is very easy if you already know how to use your embroidery machine.  Embroidery Library has some good tutorials.




thomtas said:


> Could anyone advise me on a good machine/s that can sew and embroider? Or is it better to have two different machines? This isn't something I will be getting right away but I do want to research and watch costs (so I can later convince DH that I really need one! He is a notorious cheapskate ). What features are most important in a machine? I'm just trying to understand it all (sewing, embroidery, serger, etc.). Thanks in advance for any information, time to settle in for a winter storm with the kiddos



If you have space, two separate machines tend to be less costly and nicer to have.   That way if your embroidery machine is running, then you can sew in between changing thread colors.  The PE 770 tends to be much less expensive than the combo machines.  They generally start around $2000 for the ones with at least a 5x7 embroidery field.  However, from time to time people find great deals on a used combo machine on Craigslist.  Some of the older machines still run great and can least for years and years.  With the embroidery machine, you want to make sure that you buy something with at least a 5x7 embroidery field.  With a sewing machine, make sure that it does buttonholes and has a zigzag stitch.


----------



## PurpleEars

pequele said:


> I've been lurking a lot lately because I haven't had time to make anything lately (working on it now though!). Can someone warn me when we have to start a new thread perhaps? I don't want to lose you!!!! I'm sure it will be soon right? Isn't it around 200?



We move at around page 250.



rebeccalizzie said:


> Oh my gosh it worked!!!  I have a Viking Rose--4 inch field.  I thought a simple mickey head applique would be a good simple way to get to know it a bit--I did embroider with it a few times like 10 years ago when I first got it but never again.  I stitched it out on a layer of heavyweight stablilizer (which I'm glad I never threw out, I have a bunch of stabilizers) and a large scrap of knit fabric, then did the applique in a scrap of flannel.  I just cut out the whole thing since it's all scrap fabric and my 6 year old wanted it, but now I know I can do it on a T shirt and have it work!
> 
> I'm going to get some Cars fabric and cheap plain T shirts and make matching shirts for my boys    I can't believe it worked!  I'm so glad I stumbled onto this thread!



Congrats on getting the embroidery portion working! I can't wait to see what you embroider with it! 



Chasingmarcus said:


> Thank you so much for the kind words about the Annie Dress.  We had a great time in New York City...seeing the show and the the things that the city has to offer.  I took quite a few pictures of her at the theater and I hope to put them on the computer today.  I thought more little girls would be dressed up like Annie, but I think my daughter was the only one!
> 
> I have seen several dresses similar to this one that people have made.  What pattern is it?  I might need to buy it for a few for my daughter.  She would not like the straps that tie on the shoulder, but I noticed that yours are tied in the back, and she would like that.
> 
> Add me to the list of people with a really old embroidery machine.  I have a PE190? Maybe?  I am looking at the one that you all seem to recommend on Amazon the 770 I think it is?  I was a bit nervous as I have never bought a machine not at a dealer.  When I went to my local dealer they seemed to have a very similar machine there but it was $1,300!  I think it had more pre programed disney designs, but I seem to like the applique designs better.  I don't really know how to do those types of designs yet, but I am sure with a little practice I can figure it out.



The Grace Ruffle dress would have a similar look too. I have a SE270D which may be a little bit newer than yours. I would save the money and get an embroidery machine without the built in Disney design. I think most people prefer appliques anyway.



thomtas said:


> Could anyone advise me on a good machine/s that can sew and embroider? Or is it better to have two different machines? This isn't something I will be getting right away but I do want to research and watch costs (so I can later convince DH that I really need one! He is a notorious cheapskate ). What features are most important in a machine? I'm just trying to understand it all (sewing, embroidery, serger, etc.). Thanks in advance for any information, time to settle in for a winter storm with the kiddos



I think it is nice to have 2 separate machines, however, you can get by with just a sewing machine. You can do applique "by hand" as long as the sewing machine does zig zag stitches. A serger is nice to have, though I got by for years with just the side cutter foot on my regular sewing machine.


----------



## DisNorth

I haven't been around much. Haven't had much chance to sew lately. But as always you all have been making some beautiful things!!



cristyhas3 said:


> A little Mickey/Minnie free-motion quilting:


Cristy, very cool free motion 



disneychic2 said:


> Here are a couple of super hero capes for my two DGDs. I made a super hero cape for my DGS (which he has still never worn) and his sister loved it and "ordered" one for herself with purple fabric on one side, Strawberry Shortcake on the other and two Ss for Super Selah. Well arlighty then! So I had to make one for my other DGD as well with her favorites.
> 
> Selah's cape:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotte's cape:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The letters are glittery, but it doesn't show up on the photos.


These are great, thanks for posting the tutorial as well 



dianemom2 said:


> Then here are two dresses that I made for the launch last week.
> With the pinafore on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the pinafore removed:


Beautiful! You've been busy!!



Disney52303 said:


> And a Tink Rosetta I just finished for a Bog Give (being stuck inside with three feet of blizzard snow has advantages!)
> 
> Bag


I love it!



disneychic2 said:


> I did not get the stitch count on the machine I got, but I did talk with the owner today. She said they gave me the wrong machine and she had one there for me...an Ellegante 3!!! She didn't have any more 2s, so she is giving me a 3 for the price she quoted for the 2! I'm more than satisfied. She wants me to come in Thursday when she is there and stay long enough to have a mini class on embroidery. I can't wait!


Glad it work out good! How is the new machine?



billwendy said:


> Dr said I have a nasty concussion - no driving, no work, no exercise and little screen time - lots of sleep and fluids and an EEG (Im having some staring spells and memory issues, but he thinks its from the concussion). Hopefully in a day or 2 I can at least embroider or something!! Im dizzy alot right now! lol....


I hope you are feeling better!



pyrxtc said:


> This thread kind of jumped some pages in the last few days. I was busy reading everything rather than finishing my Cindy dress. It was making me very mad so I was being lazy and putting it off until I got a call last night and I was asked if it was done. I told him I had one last thing and I would be done today, which I did do. UGH !!
> 
> I lied cuz I still had to finish off the seams and finish putting the zipper in. I really wanted to fit it to her before I sewed the bodice lining in and told him so. He said he would try to get her here today but that didn't work out. We decided that I would sew the lining in and she should have room to grow in it. I got started on sewing it in today and attached the bottom of the bodice lining to the bottom edge of the skirt seam. I got more than halfway done and realized I only had about 2 inches of bodice left but 7 inches of skirt seam. UGH !! I had to rip out over an hours work of hand sewing. I put it over my lamp and pinned and sewed for almost 2 hours making sure it went just right. The very top of the skirt seam to the very bottom of the bodice seam.


Sorry you had problems with the pattern but the results look lovely!



aboveH20 said:


> Is it me or is it Photobucket?
> 
> 
> Trying to upload photos to share is very trying!
> 
> 
> Thank you for understanding.
> 
> 
> I'll be back.


I don't like the changes they made to photobucket 



aboveH20 said:


> I havent posted in forever so got carried away with this post, but I know youll humor me.
> 
> I love string backpacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now youll be able to spot me if you see me at Disney.  Look near any of the snack carts.


Love everything Cheryl!! Hope you have a great trip!



goteamwood said:


> And I got a commission from a friend I have known since High School to make a baby quilt as a gift for a friend of hers. I love the way it is turning out, I got the whole quilt top done, now onto the tedious task of layers/quilting/trimming/binding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen


Great quilts, Jen. I like making the tops better than the other steps!



goteamwood said:


> Jen








rebeccalizzie said:


> Oh my gosh it worked!!!  I have a Viking Rose--4 inch field.  I thought a simple mickey head applique would be a good simple way to get to know it a bit--I did embroider with it a few times like 10 years ago when I first got it but never again.  I stitched it out on a layer of heavyweight stablilizer (which I'm glad I never threw out, I have a bunch of stabilizers) and a large scrap of knit fabric, then did the applique in a scrap of flannel.  I just cut out the whole thing since it's all scrap fabric and my 6 year old wanted it, but now I know I can do it on a T shirt and have it work!
> 
> I'm going to get some Cars fabric and cheap plain T shirts and make matching shirts for my boys    I can't believe it worked!  I'm so glad I stumbled onto this thread!


Glad you got your machine working, and have lots of fun creating!


----------



## PrincessMom4

I LOVE ALL of these projects!!!!!!!!! Working on getting my Star Tours Weekend shirts and pillowcases ready for our surprise trip.


----------



## squirrel

I hope I can post some photos soon.

The new computer is going back to HP for repairs.  Not too happy about it as I will be without a computer for ?

I also have the fun job of transferring everything off the computer and onto something (won't fit on my old computer now as I have added more photos to the new one).  I guess I will be spending more $ on an external hard drive.

So tired of setting up computers!  They already set this one back to factory settings and I had to re-install and delete stuff trying to get it to work.

As you can see I have not had any time to sew!


----------



## disneychic2

dianemom2 said:


> This will be our first time staying at a value resort when we go in June.  I'm curious about whether we will enjoy it or not.  Since we are going in the summer (HOT!!!!) I am pretty sure we will need a shower at least one time while we are there!
> 
> Here is a dress that I finished up today:



DH and I don't love values. We've stayed at Pop the last two trips because we took two trips in one year and were trying to economize. We really love the mods the best. But, hey, if it means a trip to Disney, I would stay in a value again.

Love that dress! Great job!



rebeccalizzie said:


> Oh my gosh it worked!!!  I have a Viking Rose--4 inch field.  I thought a simple mickey head applique would be a good simple way to get to know it a bit--I did embroider with it a few times like 10 years ago when I first got it but never again.  I stitched it out on a layer of heavyweight stablilizer (which I'm glad I never threw out, I have a bunch of stabilizers) and a large scrap of knit fabric, then did the applique in a scrap of flannel.  I just cut out the whole thing since it's all scrap fabric and my 6 year old wanted it, but now I know I can do it on a T shirt and have it work!
> 
> I'm going to get some Cars fabric and cheap plain T shirts and make matching shirts for my boys    I can't believe it worked!  I'm so glad I stumbled onto this thread!



Glad it worked for you. Now, we need to see photos of your work. I hope you have many hours of enjoyment making things for your family.



squirrel said:


> I hope I can post some photos soon.
> 
> The new computer is going back to HP for repairs.  Not too happy about it as I will be without a computer for ?
> 
> I also have the fun job of transferring everything off the computer and onto something (won't fit on my old computer now as I have added more photos to the new one).  I guess I will be spending more $ on an external hard drive.
> 
> So tired of setting up computers!  They already set this one back to factory settings and I had to re-install and delete stuff trying to get it to work.
> 
> As you can see I have not had any time to sew!



Computers can be such a pain!! I will say, however, that since I went to Apple products, I don't have any problems what-so-ever. But I do remember the frustration I felt when things went wrong.  Hope you get it back soon and it's better than new!


So, I told you a while back about my new Elligante 3 Babylock machine. I've had one class on it and I have not been able to sew anything or play with it due to first my Mom going into the hospital and this week, my Dad was there. Then, DH and I both got sick, so I haven't had time or felt like getting down there. I'm hoping I feel well enough tomorrow to get down to my sewing room. I have a strip-work skirt cut out and ready to go, so that will be my first project. I love my new machine, though. It has a feature that when you embroider, you don't have to hoop your fabric. It actually bastes around the edges of your project to secure it. I love the color screen and how easy it is to change from embroidery to sewing also. I don't have to take the embroidery arm off, just move a switch. It will sew in all directions too. Okay, sorry to keep going on and on. I have four more classes to take, two for embroidery and two for sewing. I'll be sure to post whatever I make...and probably a picture of my machine too.


----------



## love to stitch

I'm trying to catch up after being at WDW for 3 days and then back to work yesterday. You all have been very busy, I hope I didn't miss anyone, everything looks great.



aboveH20 said:


> I havent posted in forever so got carried away with this post, but I know youll humor me.
> 
> I love string backpacks.  I dont like to carry a purse on vacation, so I shove my wallet in my front pocket and put everything else in the backpack.  I go to Disney in February and have had a couple of very rainy and very cold visits and the backpack is perfect for carrying a sweatshirt, poncho (always a poncho, no matter what the weatherman _guesses_ the weather might be) and a few other things if need be.   I have a pullover windbreaker, so sometimes by the end of the evening if Im wearing the sweatshirt, I can fold up the backpack and put in in the  front kangaroo pouch of the windbreaker.   I like to travel light.
> 
> Since I tend to blend in with all of the other distinguished looking women at Disney World, I thought Id make it easier for you to spot me.   Heres my latest backpack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanging from one side is hand sanitizer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from the other is a  place holder which Im planning to replace with a fun key chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a cover for a notepad.  My son will be with me for half of the trip, but since I usually go solo its nice to have something to do at dinner, so I write down thoughts about the day . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put smaller things in a zippered pencil case, although it occurred to me I should probably make one, but its cheaper to buy one than to buy the zipper to make one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made tissue covers for the childrens sermon at church a few weeks ago so made myself one, too.  I also made a cover for my first aid kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cozy in the front pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made myself a new wallet this year.  Last year I designed it especially for my trip, and other than the pocket that I made for the room safe key (whoops) it was exactly what I wanted.  I ended up using the pocket for  my pills each day, so I kept it in this years wallet.
> 
> A tri-fold wallet so it fits in my front pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a little coin pocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside pockets for license, insurance card, credit card, rewards card, and center pocket for room key.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aforementioned inside pocket (gotta start using aforementioned more, thats a good word!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a secret pocket.  I keep a few large bills in there AND I always keep some ones, too.  Shhh, its a secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now youll be able to spot me if you see me at Disney.  Look near any of the snack carts.



I love everything but the backpack is amazing!



goteamwood said:


> Trying to sell a house is so stressful. I guess I should be happy (?) that the market here is terrible and that my neighbors all bought more than they could afford so my neighborhood is littered with foreclosures so we would never be able to sell our house anyway. (sigh.) It does help purge though, so that's always good. We had a realtor come to our old house and she took TERRIBLE photos, they were all off-kilter and some were blurry, and none of them showed the rooms, more like just the furniture, so I used my super-wide lens and took my own photos, I truly think it helps to have great photos.
> 
> I have been busy busy, my mother in law got here friday for a week visit, though we are supposed to be getting an uber snowstorm so it is unclear if she will be staying longer. She has been occupying my kiddos so I can work on etsy orders and finish up a LOT of unfinished projects. I finished this quilt which I started last summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I got a commission from a friend I have known since High School to make a baby quilt as a gift for a friend of hers. I love the way it is turning out, I got the whole quilt top done, now onto the tedious task of layers/quilting/trimming/binding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think most of the appliques came from Lynnie Pinnie, I think they turned out adorable. It's for a little girl who has an under-the-sea theme nursery.
> 
> Now back to my little sweatshop so I can get back to my projects.
> Jen



The quilts are beautiful.



goteamwood said:


> Since the kiddos have already received their outfits, I figured I would share here. I made these for the Star Wars week Big Give, the wish kid is 7, and has twin sisters who are 4. The dresses are simply sweet animal-kingdom inspired, then I made star-wars-mickey-head shirts for all 3 kids, including one pink one purple for the girls. I made shorts to go with his, they are easy-fits with bargo pockets, I think they turned out really cute. I love being able to contribute to these gives, I am so glad I found this group and you have all been so welcoming and inspirational.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen



Those area great outfits.



dianemom2 said:


> So happy that the dress turned out just right!  I was so worried at the beginning of your post!
> 
> 
> I've never heard of that site.  But I definitely am too cheap to spend $15 per month on designs.
> 
> 
> Make sure you come back and post some pictures of what you make with all that pretty fabric!!
> 
> 
> I love all the stuff that you sent.  But I have to admit that the Mickey dresses are my favorites.  I'm not a huge SW fan though so I guess I'm biased.
> 
> 
> This will be our first time staying at a value resort when we go in June.  I'm curious about whether we will enjoy it or not.  Since we are going in the summer (HOT!!!!) I am pretty sure we will need a shower at least one time while we are there!
> 
> Here is a dress that I finished up today:



That is a beautiful dress.


----------



## dianemom2

squirrel said:


> I hope I can post some photos soon.
> 
> The new computer is going back to HP for repairs.  Not too happy about it as I will be without a computer for ?
> 
> I also have the fun job of transferring everything off the computer and onto something (won't fit on my old computer now as I have added more photos to the new one).  I guess I will be spending more $ on an external hard drive.
> 
> So tired of setting up computers!  They already set this one back to factory settings and I had to re-install and delete stuff trying to get it to work.
> 
> As you can see I have not had any time to sew!


What a pain in the keister!  I'm glad that we have a resident computer expert at my house.  DH hates fixing them but he often can.



disneychic2 said:


> DH and I don't love values. We've stayed at Pop the last two trips because we took two trips in one year and were trying to economize. We really love the mods the best. But, hey, if it means a trip to Disney, I would stay in a value again.
> 
> 
> 
> So, I told you a while back about my new Elligante 3 Babylock machine. I've had one class on it and I have not been able to sew anything or play with it due to first my Mom going into the hospital and this week, my Dad was there. Then, DH and I both got sick, so I haven't had time or felt like getting down there. I'm hoping I feel well enough tomorrow to get down to my sewing room. I have a strip-work skirt cut out and ready to go, so that will be my first project. I love my new machine, though. It has a feature that when you embroider, you don't have to hoop your fabric. It actually bastes around the edges of your project to secure it. I love the color screen and how easy it is to change from embroidery to sewing also. I don't have to take the embroidery arm off, just move a switch. It will sew in all directions too. Okay, sorry to keep going on and on. I have four more classes to take, two for embroidery and two for sewing. I'll be sure to post whatever I make...and probably a picture of my machine too.



We are staying at the new value resort, Art of Animation.  I had a friend who stayed there recently (and she is quite picky) who came home raving about it.  We'll see how we like it.

Your new machine sounds awesome!!!  It sounds like the machine that I played with at the sewing expo.  It was beyond what I wanted to spend when I replaced my machine back in the fall but I really loved the features.  It is smart to take the classes to learn all the ways to use the machine.  I'm sure my machine has a ton of features that I'm not utilizing.  And I don't sew on mine because I like being able to sew while the machine is embroidering for me.


----------



## rebeccalizzie

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome!    Now the problem is...I can't get to the fabric store today!  :rofl:  I keep a fairly small stash of fabric because I like to buy per project and I have NO Disney themed fabric.  I'm going to have to see if I can be creative with what I have.  Since I seem to have found my sew-jo this week I want to run with it before it hides again!

I've actually been sewing for many years and go through phases--sometimes I sew like crazy, sometimes (like the last year or so) I barely sew at all.



thomtas said:


> Could anyone advise me on a good machine/s that can sew and embroider? Or is it better to have two different machines? This isn't something I will be getting right away but I do want to research and watch costs (so I can later convince DH that I really need one! He is a notorious cheapskate ). What features are most important in a machine? I'm just trying to understand it all (sewing, embroidery, serger, etc.). Thanks in advance for any information, time to settle in for a winter storm with the kiddos



As someone with a 4x4 field, I agree with the advice to get a 5x7.  The embroideries I can make with a 4 inch field are perfect for a shirt for my two year old but a little small for a T shirt for my 6 year old.  You are really limited with a 4 inch field, which is mostly why I've never played with it much--there is just so little I can really do.  I also can't do monogramming very easily for the same reason--I'd have to re-hoop a few times to get anything more than a single initial monogram.

For me it's been better to have a combo machine because I mostly just sew and my machine does a VERY nice job sewing.  I upgraded from a cheaper machine and can really tell the difference, so for a beginner I'd really recommend a nice sewing machine rather than getting a cheaper sewing machine in order to afford a decent embroidery machine.  Saves SO much frustration.  

I do also have a serger which is really nice to have but definitely not necessary so I wouldn't worry about it right now if I were you.


----------



## miprender

aboveH20 said:


> I havent posted in forever so got carried away with this post, but I know youll humor me.
> 
> I love string backpacks.  I dont like to carry a purse on vacation, so I shove my wallet in my front pocket and put everything else in the backpack.  I go to Disney in February and have had a couple of very rainy and very cold visits and the backpack is perfect for carrying a sweatshirt, poncho (always a poncho, no matter what the weatherman _guesses_ the weather might be) and a few other things if need be.   I have a pullover windbreaker, so sometimes by the end of the evening if Im wearing the sweatshirt, I can fold up the backpack and put in in the  front kangaroo pouch of the windbreaker.   I like to travel light.



WOW... I just love your backpack. And I love how you added "God Bless You" on your tissue holder.




goteamwood said:


> Now back to my little sweatshop so I can get back to my projects.
> Jen



Great job on the quilts.



pyrxtc said:


> Grandfather kind of poo-pooed the dress. He said he was thinking of something more simple. he didn't look happy at all. So much so that I went out and bought a pattern that resembled my dresses from the contest and some more fabric to make a new dress. When I called to offer that to him he let me know that he gave the dress to his grand-daughter Friday night.
> 
> He told me that she only had one word for it..... EXCELLENT ! She put it on and twirled around in it for 2 hours and refused to take it off. Of course Mom was happy. He was really surprised that she liked it. he said he didn't know little girls like princess things so much. It fit her perfectly with a little room to grow. He also told me that he will find a time to bring her over in it so I can see her in it.



So glad he still gave it to her. 



babynala said:


> So cute, I love the colors.  Might have to put a Chip and Dale outfit on our list for our next trip.  They are always so much fun and they LOVE my mom.  LOL



Chip and Dale are always so cute. I actually want to make shirts GG with some farmer Chip & Dales I have.



goteamwood said:


> Since the kiddos have already received their outfits, I figured I would share here. I made these for the Star Wars week Big Give, the wish kid is 7, and has twin sisters who are 4. The dresses are simply sweet animal-kingdom inspired, then I made star-wars-mickey-head shirts for all 3 kids, including one pink one purple for the girls. I made shorts to go with his, they are easy-fits with bargo pockets, I think they turned out really cute. I love being able to contribute to these gives, I am so glad I found this group and you have all been so welcoming and inspirational.
> 
> 
> 
> Jen



Loved everything that you made and the kids seemed to love them too.



aboveH20 said:


> I keep looking at Southwest's website.  Since they don't have change fees I'm tempted to go a day early just to hang out at the resort.
> .



I would love to just hang out too... and split stays are great. We do this on almost every trip now.



dianemom2 said:


> Here is a dress that I finished up today:



 The dress is adorable.



rebeccalizzie said:


> Oh my gosh it worked!!!  I have a Viking Rose--4 inch field.  I thought a simple mickey head applique would be a good simple way to get to know it a bit--I did embroider with it a few times like 10 years ago when I first got it but never again.  I stitched it out on a layer of heavyweight stablilizer (which I'm glad I never threw out, I have a bunch of stabilizers) and a large scrap of knit fabric, then did the applique in a scrap of flannel.  I just cut out the whole thing since it's all scrap fabric and my 6 year old wanted it, but now I know I can do it on a T shirt and have it work!
> 
> I'm going to get some Cars fabric and cheap plain T shirts and make matching shirts for my boys    I can't believe it worked!  I'm so glad I stumbled onto this thread!



 Welcome to the addiction


----------



## VBAndrea

Our house update is we are under contract -- both parties that offered upped their offers and the one offering the highest wanted to close asap so it was an easy decision.  Just waiting on inspection now and as long as that goes OK we should be set.  I pray they don't find anything major -- they shouldn't, but I always still worry.

I still haven't made it to my sewing space.  Hopefully this weekend....  I really need to get some things done!  Today I have to fill out registration forms for school next year.  Good news is they are doing 6th grade so we don't have switch schools yet   Bad news is tuition got raised quite a bit to make it more on par with the other Montessori schools in the area 





aboveH20 said:


> I haven’t posted in forever so got carried away with this post, but I know you’ll humor me.
> 
> I love string backpacks.  I don’t like to carry a purse on vacation, so I shove my wallet in my front pocket and put everything else in the backpack.  I go to Disney in February and have had a couple of very rainy and very cold visits and the backpack is perfect for carrying a sweatshirt, poncho (always a poncho, no matter what the weatherman _guesses_ the weather might be) and a few other things if need be.   I have a pullover windbreaker, so sometimes by the end of the evening if I’m wearing the sweatshirt, I can fold up the backpack and put in in the  front “kangaroo pouch” of the windbreaker.   I like to travel light.
> 
> Since I tend to blend in with all of the other distinguished looking women at Disney World, I thought I’d make it easier for you to spot me.   Here’s my latest backpack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanging from one side is hand sanitizer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from the other is a  “place holder” which I’m planning to replace with a fun key chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a cover for a notepad.  My son will be with me for half of the trip, but since I usually go solo it’s nice to have something to do at dinner, so I write down thoughts about the day . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put smaller things in a zippered pencil case, although it occurred to me I should probably make one, but it’s cheaper to buy one than to buy the zipper to make one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made tissue covers for the children’s sermon at church a few weeks ago so made myself one, too.  I also made a cover for my first aid kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cozy in the front pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made myself a new wallet this year.  Last year I designed it especially for my trip, and other than the pocket that I made for the room safe key (whoops) it was exactly what I wanted.  I ended up using the pocket for  my pills each day, so I kept it in this year’s wallet.
> 
> A tri-fold wallet so it fits in my front pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a little coin pocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside pockets for license, insurance card, credit card, rewards card, and center pocket for room key.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aforementioned inside pocket (gotta start using aforementioned more, that’s a good word!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a secret pocket.  I keep a few large bills in there AND I always keep some ones, too.  Shhh, it’s a secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you’ll be able to spot me if you see me at Disney.  Look near any of the snack carts.


WOW!!!  I love the backpack!  Did you piece all that fabric together?  If so I need to drive up to where the "A" is and all the rich cars in the driveway and get lessons on how you did that.  I tried doing something like that once and it didn't work out so hot.  I really like the added touch of "God Bless You" on your tissue holder.  Very impressive work!



goteamwood said:


> Trying to sell a house is so stressful. I guess I should be happy (?) that the market here is terrible and that my neighbors all bought more than they could afford so my neighborhood is littered with foreclosures so we would never be able to sell our house anyway. (sigh.) It does help purge though, so that's always good. We had a realtor come to our old house and she took TERRIBLE photos, they were all off-kilter and some were blurry, and none of them showed the rooms, more like just the furniture, so I used my super-wide lens and took my own photos, I truly think it helps to have great photos.
> 
> I have been busy busy, my mother in law got here friday for a week visit, though we are supposed to be getting an uber snowstorm so it is unclear if she will be staying longer. She has been occupying my kiddos so I can work on etsy orders and finish up a LOT of unfinished projects. I finished this quilt which I started last summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I got a commission from a friend I have known since High School to make a baby quilt as a gift for a friend of hers. I love the way it is turning out, I got the whole quilt top done, now onto the tedious task of layers/quilting/trimming/binding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think most of the appliques came from Lynnie Pinnie, I think they turned out adorable. It's for a little girl who has an under-the-sea theme nursery.
> 
> Now back to my little sweatshop so I can get back to my projects.
> Jen


Both look awesome but I adore the sea creatures as we did our ds's room in a sea theme.  We have a hand done quilt hanging in his room.



goteamwood said:


> Since the kiddos have already received their outfits, I figured I would share here. I made these for the Star Wars week Big Give, the wish kid is 7, and has twin sisters who are 4. The dresses are simply sweet animal-kingdom inspired, then I made star-wars-mickey-head shirts for all 3 kids, including one pink one purple for the girls. I made shorts to go with his, they are easy-fits with bargo pockets, I think they turned out really cute. I love being able to contribute to these gives, I am so glad I found this group and you have all been so welcoming and inspirational.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen


I saw the photos on the BG site and was really impressed with everything.  You did a great job.  The kids must be in love with the SW items.



dianemom2 said:


> Here is a dress that I finished up today:


Beautiful as always!



thomtas said:


> I just wanted to say hello, I've been lurking for a while! I have decided to bring out the sewing machine left to me by my grandma and give sewing a try. I haven't tried sewing since high school (and managed to break a sewing machine). All of the items everyone has posted have been so beautiful!!! I really want to make some pretty dresses, my youngest girl is my "princess" and loves frilly dresses . I may be posting tons of questions soon as I am a total newbie. Best wishes to everyone


Welcome!!!



rebeccalizzie said:


> Oh my gosh it worked!!!  I have a Viking Rose--4 inch field.  I thought a simple mickey head applique would be a good simple way to get to know it a bit--I did embroider with it a few times like 10 years ago when I first got it but never again.  I stitched it out on a layer of heavyweight stablilizer (which I'm glad I never threw out, I have a bunch of stabilizers) and a large scrap of knit fabric, then did the applique in a scrap of flannel.  I just cut out the whole thing since it's all scrap fabric and my 6 year old wanted it, but now I know I can do it on a T shirt and have it work!
> 
> I'm going to get some Cars fabric and cheap plain T shirts and make matching shirts for my boys   I can't believe it worked!  I'm so glad I stumbled onto this thread!


So happy you remembered how to do your applique.  You are going to have fun now!



thomtas said:


> Could anyone advise me on a good machine/s that can sew and embroider? Or is it better to have two different machines? This isn't something I will be getting right away but I do want to research and watch costs (so I can later convince DH that I really need one! He is a notorious cheapskate ). What features are most important in a machine? I'm just trying to understand it all (sewing, embroidery, serger, etc.). Thanks in advance for any information, time to settle in for a winter storm with the kiddos


  I have to agree with absolutely everything Diane said.  Separate machines with a zig zag and button hole, and 5x7 for embroidery.


----------



## aboveH20

cogero said:


> Cheryl I totally love your backpack and accessories. They are so fun.



I loved working with the polka dot fabric.  It's so cheerful.



disneychic2 said:


> Love, love, love that backpack!! What great ideas for everything! The fabric is such fun too. Have a great trip! I know I said that before, but it does bear repeating. I'm quoting the aforementioned post of course!



I knew it wasn't just me that loves using aforementioned.  Some words have it and some don't.




billwendy said:


> That is totally AMAZING!!! I love it!!! So jealous!



It was fun doing and would be great for random scraps.



teresajoy said:


> I love this!!! Especially the "I'm back"!!



Thanks.  I've been trying to figure out some clever "I'm back" saying to put on the back of a t-shirt, but haven't gotten one, yet.  Besides, it would be covered by my backpack anyway, so this was Plan B.




TarzansKat said:


> AboveH2O, WOW!!!!!!  I love that bag, and the various accessories!  Amazing!



Thanks.  I like to travel very light, so the string backpack/wallet combo is perfect for me.




PurpleEars said:


> I hope you will enjoy staying at the Polynesian. We enjoyed Pop when we stayed there, though we now prefer staying at Conorando Springs.
> 
> Great job on the bag and accessories! I hope you will have a fantastic trip!



It's so interesting to read about everyone's favorite resort.  I think our favorite will always be the Caribbean Beach because that's where we stayed as a famly, but I know some people hate it.  I've been trying to work my way through the resorts (Poly will be number 8), but since I go solo I usually end up at a value because I have a hard time spending the extra money on myself.  I'm anxious to try Coronado Springs.  I've read great things about the themeing.




dianemom2 said:


> I love all the stuff you made.  The crazy quilt design on the backpack is just awesome!!!  I love it!  It must have been fun to put together.  And I adore the little place holder that says I'm Back!  And the hand sanitizer is a must at any theme park.  It seems like you thought of everything.  Your tissue case, first aide kit and wallet are wonderful.  You are going to look terrific!  I wish I was going to be there so I could check all the food carts to see what you are snacking on!



I've been trying to figure out how to do the crazy quilt design for a long time.  Old Mr. Google finally led me in the right direction.  It's one of those many sewing techniques that once you see how to do it it's simple.  Of course now I want to try a few variations (similar to patchwork skirt embelishments).

Food carts . . . 



ivey_family said:


> This is completely adorable!  I hope you have a wonderful trip!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



I am sooooo looking forward to warm weather.  I've hit some cold (and WET!) February weather in the past, but I'm hoping by going at the end of the month it will be a tad warmer.





dianemom2 said:


> This will be our first time staying at a value resort when we go in June.  I'm curious about whether we will enjoy it or not.  Since we are going in the summer (HOT!!!!) I am pretty sure we will need a shower at least one time while we are there!



I'm working my way through the resorts and had planned to stay at Art of Animation this year, but the discount wasn't offered on the Little Mermaid rooms (and I don't need a suite for just me).  Otherwise I've stayed at all of the values.  I think they're fun because the themeing is so big and bold.

My husband tells about going to Disney World in August as part of his college choir tour.  I believe you are correct that HOT!!!! describes it.




ColonelHathi said:


> I am in awe of all of your accessories!  I just stop at the bag.



Thanks.  I almost stopped after the bag, but I really wanted a new wallet and journal cover, and then I was just playing. 




PurpleEars said:


> I will be curious to see how you like the split stay. I am usually too lazy to pack up in the middle of a trip to move somewhere else, even though we probably do to some degree as we tend to have a laundry day in the middle of the trip.



I've read so much about split stays on the board that I'll be interested to see if I would ever want to do it again. Apparently some people do it every vacation.  As much as I hope to eventually stay at each of the resorts, some of them are so dulgern expensive, that I guess a split stay help$.




Chasingmarcus said:


> This is AMAZING!  What talent!



I definitely enjoyed making it.




DisNorth said:


> I don't like the changes they made to photobucket
> 
> 
> Love everything Cheryl!! Hope you have a great trip!



Me neither.  It's a pain in the neck to resize photos!!

Thanks.  I'm really looking forward to it.




love to stitch said:


> I love everything but the backpack .



Whooops.  I cut too much.  I know you didn't wirte 'I love everything but the packpack', but I can't recreate it. 

Thanks. 




miprender said:


> WOW... I just love your backpack. And I love how you added "God Bless You" on your tissue holder.
> 
> I would love to just hang out too... and split stays are great. We do this on almost every trip now.



Thanks.  You saw a few scraps of the Famous Black Polka Dot fabric, I trust.

I'm hoping I like the split stay, because it would make it a little easier to stay at some of the non-value resorts.  (I just hate to spend money -- except on Disney, of course, well, Disney and fabric, of course.)




VBAndrea said:


> Our house update is we are under contract -- both parties that offered upped their offers and the one offering the highest wanted to close asap so it was an easy decision.  Just waiting on inspection now and as long as that goes OK we should be set.  I pray they don't find anything major -- they shouldn't, but I always still worry.





I've lost track, how long was it on the market?  You must be so still-holding-your-breath relieved.




VBAndrea said:


> WOW!!!  I love the backpack!  Did you piece all that fabric together?  If so I need to drive up to where the "A" is and all the rich cars in the driveway and get lessons on how you did that.  I tried doing something like that once and it didn't work out so hot.  I really like the added touch of "God Bless You" on your tissue holder.  Very impressive work!



Thanks, and yes, I did.  I've been trying to figure out how to do it for the longest time and really like the way it works -- and that it's ideal for scraps.  The key (I think it's the key) is to start with a pentagon and keep adding strips in order around it.  I'll look for the link to what I followed.



 

My favorite part about hitting the submit button is then I can find another 50 typos that I missed the first 200 times I proofread.


----------



## ivey_family

VBAndrea said:
			
		

> Our house update is we are under contract -- both parties that offered upped their offers and the one offering the highest wanted to close asap so it was an easy decision.  Just waiting on inspection now and as long as that goes OK we should be set.  I pray they don't find anything major -- they shouldn't, but I always still worry.




Hooray!  And a bidding war to boot!  More prayers that the inspection goes well and you close very soon!  I can only imagine what a relief that will be!

Regards,
C.


----------



## disneychic2

dianemom2 said:


> We are staying at the new value resort, Art of Animation.  I had a friend who stayed there recently (and she is quite picky) who came home raving about it.  We'll see how we like it.
> 
> Your new machine sounds awesome!!!  It sounds like the machine that I played with at the sewing expo.  It was beyond what I wanted to spend when I replaced my machine back in the fall but I really loved the features.  It is smart to take the classes to learn all the ways to use the machine.  I'm sure my machine has a ton of features that I'm not utilizing.  And I don't sew on mine because I like being able to sew while the machine is embroidering for me.



We were actually booked in Art of Animation for our last trip, but we switched to Pop to get the free dining. I would still love to stay there! I think you'll love it.

I feel like I got a steal on this machine since I paid for a used Ellegante 2 and instead got a very slightly used (for demos) Ellegante 3. It has around 300,000 stitches only. Not sure what they cost brand new, but I definitely got a bargain! The next machine up was the one with the camera and all sorts of bells and whistles, but I could buy a car for what they want for that one!



VBAndrea said:


> Our house update is we are under contract -- both parties that offered upped their offers and the one offering the highest wanted to close asap so it was an easy decision.  Just waiting on inspection now and as long as that goes OK we should be set.  I pray they don't find anything major -- they shouldn't, but I always still worry.
> 
> I still haven't made it to my sewing space.  Hopefully this weekend....  I really need to get some things done!  Today I have to fill out registration forms for school next year.  Good news is they are doing 6th grade so we don't have switch schools yet   Bad news is tuition got raised quite a bit to make it more on par with the other Montessori schools in the area




 Congrats on the contract!!! Wow, after all this time, two offers. How cool was that?! Probably makes you wish you had switched realtors sooner. I'm sure the inspection will go well. 

Hope you get to your sewing space and hope I do too. DH and I went to Virginia to babysit 3 of our grandchildren and they all turned up sick. DH and I got sick Tuesday and he missed work until today. He went in and his boss actually told him to go back home. So, here we are, both still sick, but getting better. My 90 year old DMIL made chicken soup and jello and brought it to us. What a blessing she is. 

Keep us posted on the house. Sorry for the hike in tuition. It seems it's always something, right?


----------



## ColonelHathi

rebeccalizzie said:


> Since I seem to have found my sew-jo this week I want to run with it before it hides again!



taking a break from work for a bit and read "sew-jo"  - I love it. I need to get my sew-jo on this weekend too, I'm the same way, goes in spurts. Just need the workweek to end already before I lose it...


----------



## goteamwood

dianemom2 said:


> We are staying at the new value resort, Art of Animation.  I had a friend who stayed there recently (and she is quite picky) who came home raving about it.  We'll see how we like it.



I have only stayed at the value resorts, so I can't really compare to anything, but the first time my husband and I stayed at All-star Movies and really liked it. We only went for 2 days as we were driving through and thought it was adorable staying in the room right outside the 3-story Woody from Toy Story. This past time we stayed in Art of Animation in the Cars suites, which we LOVED. Seriously Love with a capital L. My boys were over-the-moon about seeing Lightning McQueen out the window every morning, they hugged Luigi and Guido before bed every night. We ate a couple of meals in the food court there and it was outstanding, not al all cafeteria-food-like. The Nemo pool is incredible, even though it was crazy cold the day we went, but because we were nuts we had the whole giant pool to ourselves. I would absolutely stay there again. The little Mermaid rooms seemed SO FAR away from the rest of everything though. We did walk the whole resort one day and checked out the other themes, everyone agreed Cars was the best theme-wise. Sure it would be nice to stay at a monorail resort, but for the likes of our family, it think we are more value resort folk. It felt super indulgent to us to have a little kitchenette and two bathrooms!


----------



## cogero

rebeccalizzie said:


> Thank you everyone for the warm welcome!    Now the problem is...I can't get to the fabric store today!  :rofl:  I keep a fairly small stash of fabric because I like to buy per project and I have NO Disney themed fabric.  I'm going to have to see if I can be creative with what I have.  Since I seem to have found my sew-jo this week I want to run with it before it hides again!
> 
> I've actually been sewing for many years and go through phases--sometimes I sew like crazy, sometimes (like the last year or so) I barely sew at all.
> 
> 
> 
> As someone with a 4x4 field, I agree with the advice to get a 5x7.  The embroideries I can make with a 4 inch field are perfect for a shirt for my two year old but a little small for a T shirt for my 6 year old.  You are really limited with a 4 inch field, which is mostly why I've never played with it much--there is just so little I can really do.  I also can't do monogramming very easily for the same reason--I'd have to re-hoop a few times to get anything more than a single initial monogram.
> 
> For me it's been better to have a combo machine because I mostly just sew and my machine does a VERY nice job sewing.  I upgraded from a cheaper machine and can really tell the difference, so for a beginner I'd really recommend a nice sewing machine rather than getting a cheaper sewing machine in order to afford a decent embroidery machine.  Saves SO much frustration.
> 
> I do also have a serger which is really nice to have but definitely not necessary so I wouldn't worry about it right now if I were you.



One thing that is done to make 4 x 4s a bit bigger is to stitch them out on felt and then attach to a t-shirt or outfit. You just need to make sure to cut it super neatly.



VBAndrea said:


> Our house update is we are under contract -- both parties that offered upped their offers and the one offering the highest wanted to close asap so it was an easy decision.  Just waiting on inspection now and as long as that goes OK we should be set.  I pray they don't find anything major -- they shouldn't, but I always still worry.
> 
> I have to agree with absolutely everything Diane said.  Separate machines with a zig zag and button hole, and 5x7 for embroidery.



I am so happy that you are under contract sending prayers your way. that all goes smoothly.

I forgot to grab a quote about the person not having Disney fabric. I will say I very rarely use Disney fabric for anything. I go with color schemes and tend to be a fabri snob.


----------



## miprender

Yikes... 50 days until our trip and I have only 1 day done. And it takes me so long to get anything done. 




VBAndrea said:


> Our house update is we are under contract -- both parties that offered upped their offers and the one offering the highest wanted to close asap so it was an easy decision.  Just waiting on inspection now and as long as that goes OK we should be set.  I pray they don't find anything major -- they shouldn't, but I always still worry.



That is wonderful news  



aboveH20 said:


> Thanks.  You saw a few scraps of the Famous Black Polka Dot fabric, I trust.



 Yes I did



aboveH20 said:


> I'm hoping I like the split stay, because it would make it a little easier to stay at some of the non-value resorts.  (I just hate to spend money -- except on Disney, of course, well, Disney and fabric, of course.)



Disney & Fabric... yes my favorite things to splurge on. I really like it when the Fabric is Disney themed 




cogero said:


> One thing that is done to make 4 x 4s a bit bigger is to stitch them out on felt and then attach to a t-shirt or outfit. You just need to make sure to cut it super neatly.



 YES... it needs to be cut very nicely, hence why I never put anything on felt. It looks like my 5 yr old cut it


----------



## goteamwood

I just wanted to share this quick project I whipped up today, in case any of you might have pirate-crazy kids (Or these might be fun pixie dust for big gives...)








These took about 10 minutes to make both maps, and I think my kids are going to go nuts for them. I am going to hold off giving them to the boys until our road trip to Florida next month. (Sadly we are not going to visit Disney, just grandpa, but there is evidently a pirate-themed day cruise near his house in Ft. Meyers so we plan to do that.)

Essentially I cut two rough rectangles from each of two fabrics, one is the pirate map fabric, the other is a parchment-looking scrap I had in from my Fat Quarter Shop grab bag. I sewed them right-sides together, left a hole, turned the right way and top stitched. I thought about adding a ribbon to tie it up like a crayon roll would have but my kids are 3 and can't tie. I might add a grommet or a loop and snap so they can attach it to their bags or something.

Anyway, fun easy project which I think my kids are going to love.
Jen


----------



## dianemom2

aboveH20 said:


> It's so interesting to read about everyone's favorite resort.  I think our favorite will always be the Caribbean Beach because that's where we stayed as a famly, but I know some people hate it.  I've been trying to work my way through the resorts (Poly will be number 8), but since I go solo I usually end up at a value because I have a hard time spending the extra money on myself.  I'm anxious to try Coronado Springs.  I've read great things about the themeing.


Our favorite resort has always been the Wilderness Lodge.  We just love the theme.  Plus, I like the size.  It isn't overwhelmingly huge.  My in-laws just adore Coronado Springs.  That's where they want to stay every time they go.  But this time they are staying at AoA with us. 



VBAndrea said:


> Our house update is we are under contract -- both parties that offered upped their offers and the one offering the highest wanted to close asap so it was an easy decision.  Just waiting on inspection now and as long as that goes OK we should be set.  I pray they don't find anything major -- they shouldn't, but I always still worry.
> 
> I still haven't made it to my sewing space.  Hopefully this weekend....  I really need to get some things done!  Today I have to fill out registration forms for school next year.  Good news is they are doing 6th grade so we don't have switch schools yet   Bad news is tuition got raised quite a bit to make it more on par with the other Montessori schools in the area


Triple, super duper HOORAY for a contract on the RI house!  You've been waiting forever for that.  And how ironic that after all this time, there was  bidding war.  Now, I will be praying that everything goes smoothly from here.

Sorry that tuition went up.  Makes me glad that mine are in public school and I don't have to worry about that.  But Sara is heading to high school next year and we just had to sign up for her classes.  That was overwhelming.  There are so many programs and classes to consider.  Luckily there aren't too many choices that MUST be made for 9th grade.  Most of the AP tracks start in 10th grade.  We got advice to have her not take an AP class as a 9th grader so that she has time to adjust to high school.  I think it was a good choice because she needs time to mature.



disneychic2 said:


> I feel like I got a steal on this machine since I paid for a used Ellegante 2 and instead got a very slightly used (for demos) Ellegante 3. It has around 300,000 stitches only. Not sure what they cost brand new, but I definitely got a bargain! The next machine up was the one with the camera and all sorts of bells and whistles, but I could buy a car for what they want for that one!
> 
> DH and I went to Virginia to babysit 3 of our grandchildren and they all turned up sick. DH and I got sick Tuesday and he missed work until today.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> It does sound like you got a great deal on your Ellegante 3.  Sorry that you are sick.  Did you have a stomach bug?  I've had a terrible cold for the last 10 days and I am finally getting better.  My mom is having her hip replaced on Monday and I haven't been able to go and visit her before her surgery because I was afraid of passing my cold on to her.
> 
> 
> 
> goteamwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have only stayed at the value resorts, so I can't really compare to anything
> 
> 
> 
> Your description of the value resorts makes them sound like lots of fun!  I am getting more excited about our trip now.
> 
> 
> 
> miprender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes... 50 days until our trip and I have only 1 day done. And it takes me so long to get anything done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you will get everything done. You always end up with the most awesome outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> goteamwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to share this quick project I whipped up today, in case any of you might have pirate-crazy kids (Or these might be fun pixie dust for big gives...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are so cute!  You could look for some other fabric to make "road" maps.  Then the boys could "follow" the map while you are in the car on the way to grandpa's house.  Fort Myers should be nice.  My in-laws live just up the coast in Sarasota and we just love it there.  Last summer we drove down to a place near Fort Myers to go on an evening dolphin watching cruise.  It was a lot of fun.  We also like to go to Sanibel for the sea shells.
Click to expand...


----------



## aboveH20

If I'm not on dis a couple time a days for hours (okay, I've been know to exagerate) I get hopelessly behind and just give up.  Here's an attempt to not give up.



Chasingmarcus said:


> I know that it is not Disney, but I did finish the Annie dress for our Broadway Show this weekend.  DD is so excited!
> I think I might use the same pattern to make an Alice dress for our upcoming trip to Disneyland.



Your model looks terrific and the dress is great, too.  What a great show for kids to see and be a part of.



goteamwood said:


> I have been busy busy, my mother in law got here friday for a week visit, though we are supposed to be getting an uber snowstorm so it is unclear if she will be staying longer. She has been occupying my kiddos so I can work on etsy orders and finish up a LOT of unfinished projects. I finished this quilt which I started last summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I got a commission from a friend I have known since High School to make a baby quilt as a gift for a friend of hers. I love the way it is turning out, I got the whole quilt top done, now onto the tedious task of layers/quilting/trimming/binding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think most of the appliques came from Lynnie Pinnie, I think they turned out adorable. It's for a little girl who has an under-the-sea theme nursery.
> 
> Now back to my little sweatshop so I can get back to my projects.
> Jen



I love your quilts.  They look so child friendly and inviting. In the winter I go to a church quilting group where they make small quilts for kids in distress.  I want to scream at some of the quilts sometimes because they look like mini-quilts made by old ladies, not a quilt that a sad child would want to wrap up in.  



cristyhas3 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Wow! Just wow! You all do such beautiful work! That backpack and accessories is to-die-for. And the quilts are just lovely.
> 
> I have 2 weeks until we head to DLR, but I'm out of town working at a quilt show, so I can't get started on my girl's dresses yet. But, I did get the fabric. I'm excited to get started!



Isn't it nice to "meet" with people who appreciate your fabric selections?  I love the variety you have.



goteamwood said:


> Since the kiddos have already received their outfits, I figured I would share here. I made these for the Star Wars week Big Give, the wish kid is 7, and has twin sisters who are 4. The dresses are simply sweet animal-kingdom inspired, then I made star-wars-mickey-head shirts for all 3 kids, including one pink one purple for the girls. I made shorts to go with his, they are easy-fits with bargo pockets, I think they turned out really cute. I love being able to contribute to these gives, I am so glad I found this group and you have all been so welcoming and inspirational.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen



Wow.  Followed by wow, followed by wow.  I love everything, but especially the coordinating dresses for the girls.



dianemom2 said:


> Here is a dress that I finished up today:



So cheerful and I  the dresses you made for the launch.  Your sewing machine must love to see you coming.

*cristyhas3* -- Your free motion quilting of Mickey and Minnie was neat!  I'd love to be able to do that, but I'm pretty sure I don't have enough patience to practice, practice, practice.


----------



## aboveH20

cogero said:


> Does anyone have the measurements for making pillowcases? I signed up for them on the big give and I can't find my measurements I generally use and am too lazy to search right now.



I've been skimming, but I think someone answered.  If not, there's a pillow thread on the Big Give board.

50% of my family is now in Queens.    

My husband went down to help senior son with a mini film shoot.  Maybe your husband can keep an eye out for them. 





squirrel said:


> I hope I can post some photos soon.
> 
> The new computer is going back to HP for repairs.  Not too happy about it as I will be without a computer for ?
> 
> I also have the fun job of transferring everything off the computer and onto something (won't fit on my old computer now as I have added more photos to the new one).  I guess I will be spending more $ on an external hard drive.
> 
> So tired of setting up computers!  They already set this one back to factory settings and I had to re-install and delete stuff trying to get it to work.
> 
> As you can see I have not had any time to sew!



 Computers, who needs 'em!

I always read where people are from and I was going to say that Chilliwack sounds like a neat town to be from, but then I wondered if it's the real name or a "pseudonym."  



aboveH20 said:


> My favorite part about hitting the submit button is then I can find another 50 typos that I missed the first 200 times I proofread.



Maybe I'll just put this in my signature. 



goteamwood said:


> I just wanted to share this quick project I whipped up today, in case any of you might have pirate-crazy kids (Or these might be fun pixie dust for big gives...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These took about 10 minutes to make both maps, and I think my kids are going to go nuts for them. I am going to hold off giving them to the boys until our road trip to Florida next month. (Sadly we are not going to visit Disney, just grandpa, but there is evidently a pirate-themed day cruise near his house in Ft. Meyers so we plan to do that.)
> 
> Anyway, fun easy project which I think my kids are going to love.
> Jen



That does look like a fun project and something my sons would have liked.



dianemom2 said:


> Our favorite resort has always been the Wilderness Lodge.  We just love the theme.  Plus, I like the size.  It isn't overwhelmingly huge.  My in-laws just adore Coronado Springs.  That's where they want to stay every time they go.  But this time they are staying at AoA with us.



Good to know.  I've eaten at the Wilderness Lodge a couple times (and it looks like we have lunch there on the upcoming Backstage Magic tour).  Since I live so close to the Adirondacks it seems too close to home, like Saratoga Springs.  I live in Saratoga country so SSR would seem like driving up the highway a couple exits.  

I'll sleep at Wilderness Lodge eventually.


----------



## pyrxtc

goteamwood said:


> I just wanted to share this quick project I whipped up today, in case any of you might have pirate-crazy kids (Or these might be fun pixie dust for big gives...)
> 
> 
> 
> These took about 10 minutes to make both maps, and I think my kids are going to go nuts for them. I am going to hold off giving them to the boys until our road trip to Florida next month. (Sadly we are not going to visit Disney, just grandpa, but there is evidently a pirate-themed day cruise near his house in Ft. Meyers so we plan to do that.)
> Anyway, fun easy project which I think my kids are going to love.
> Jen



They came out nice and the boys will love them. They look like something fun for a pirate to have with them on Halloween too.


----------



## PurpleEars

squirrel said:


> I hope I can post some photos soon.
> 
> The new computer is going back to HP for repairs.  Not too happy about it as I will be without a computer for ?
> 
> I also have the fun job of transferring everything off the computer and onto something (won't fit on my old computer now as I have added more photos to the new one).  I guess I will be spending more $ on an external hard drive.
> 
> So tired of setting up computers!  They already set this one back to factory settings and I had to re-install and delete stuff trying to get it to work.
> 
> As you can see I have not had any time to sew!



So sorry to hear about your computer problems. Hopefully it will be fixed this time!



disneychic2 said:


> So, I told you a while back about my new Elligante 3 Babylock machine. I've had one class on it and I have not been able to sew anything or play with it due to first my Mom going into the hospital and this week, my Dad was there. Then, DH and I both got sick, so I haven't had time or felt like getting down there. I'm hoping I feel well enough tomorrow to get down to my sewing room. I have a strip-work skirt cut out and ready to go, so that will be my first project. I love my new machine, though. It has a feature that when you embroider, you don't have to hoop your fabric. It actually bastes around the edges of your project to secure it. I love the color screen and how easy it is to change from embroidery to sewing also. I don't have to take the embroidery arm off, just move a switch. It will sew in all directions too. Okay, sorry to keep going on and on. I have four more classes to take, two for embroidery and two for sewing. I'll be sure to post whatever I make...and probably a picture of my machine too.



I am sorry to hear that you have been sick. It sounds like you have a very nice machine. Did you give it a name?



rebeccalizzie said:


> Thank you everyone for the warm welcome!    Now the problem is...I can't get to the fabric store today!  :rofl:  I keep a fairly small stash of fabric because I like to buy per project and I have NO Disney themed fabric.  I'm going to have to see if I can be creative with what I have.  Since I seem to have found my sew-jo this week I want to run with it before it hides again!
> 
> I've actually been sewing for many years and go through phases--sometimes I sew like crazy, sometimes (like the last year or so) I barely sew at all.
> 
> As someone with a 4x4 field, I agree with the advice to get a 5x7.  The embroideries I can make with a 4 inch field are perfect for a shirt for my two year old but a little small for a T shirt for my 6 year old.  You are really limited with a 4 inch field, which is mostly why I've never played with it much--there is just so little I can really do.  I also can't do monogramming very easily for the same reason--I'd have to re-hoop a few times to get anything more than a single initial monogram.
> 
> For me it's been better to have a combo machine because I mostly just sew and my machine does a VERY nice job sewing.  I upgraded from a cheaper machine and can really tell the difference, so for a beginner I'd really recommend a nice sewing machine rather than getting a cheaper sewing machine in order to afford a decent embroidery machine.  Saves SO much frustration.
> 
> I do also have a serger which is really nice to have but definitely not necessary so I wouldn't worry about it right now if I were you.



I tend to go with patchwork type outfits with my 4x4 machine since the size is so limited. I just throw embroidered blocks on shirts and do a simple satin stitich around the blocks.



aboveH20 said:


> It's so interesting to read about everyone's favorite resort.  I think our favorite will always be the Caribbean Beach because that's where we stayed as a famly, but I know some people hate it.  I've been trying to work my way through the resorts (Poly will be number 8), but since I go solo I usually end up at a value because I have a hard time spending the extra money on myself.  I'm anxious to try Coronado Springs.  I've read great things about the themeing.
> 
> I'm hoping I like the split stay, because it would make it a little easier to stay at some of the non-value resorts.  (I just hate to spend money -- except on Disney, of course, well, Disney and fabric, of course.)



We haven't tried Caribbean Beach because of the number of bus stops. Since we tend to go when it is hot, we also make good use of the pools and the slide at Coronado Springs. I think the quiet pools there use bromine instead of chlorine so you don't get the chlorine smell in you hair.

I totally agree on your statement about spending money, though I may change it to Disney and sewing-related items!



goteamwood said:


> I just wanted to share this quick project I whipped up today, in case any of you might have pirate-crazy kids (Or these might be fun pixie dust for big gives...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These took about 10 minutes to make both maps, and I think my kids are going to go nuts for them. I am going to hold off giving them to the boys until our road trip to Florida next month. (Sadly we are not going to visit Disney, just grandpa, but there is evidently a pirate-themed day cruise near his house in Ft. Meyers so we plan to do that.)
> 
> Essentially I cut two rough rectangles from each of two fabrics, one is the pirate map fabric, the other is a parchment-looking scrap I had in from my Fat Quarter Shop grab bag. I sewed them right-sides together, left a hole, turned the right way and top stitched. I thought about adding a ribbon to tie it up like a crayon roll would have but my kids are 3 and can't tie. I might add a grommet or a loop and snap so they can attach it to their bags or something.
> 
> Anyway, fun easy project which I think my kids are going to love.
> Jen



What a neat idea Jen! Thanks for sharing. I hope your boys will like them!



aboveH20 said:


> I always read where people are from and I was going to say that Chilliwack sounds like a neat town to be from, but then I wondered if it's the real name or a "pseudonym."



Chilliwack is real for sure, though I haven't been there. 

Andrea - I lost your quote but congrats on the offers on the house! I hope everything will work well and the house will sell!


----------



## disneychic2

Wrong information alert!!!

I'm so sorry, but I don't remember who I advised to try a little canned air to clean out her sewing machine. *BUT DON'T USE IT!!!* Since I've been sick, I've been hanging out on utube watching all kinds of sewing/embroidery demos. Well one was how to clean out your machines and they said canned air has moisture in it, so it could be harmful to use. I don't think one use would hurt, but it would be more a continued use of it that would gum up the works. So sorry to have given wrong info!!




cogero said:


> I forgot to grab a quote about the person not having Disney fabric. I will say I very rarely use Disney fabric for anything. I go with color schemes and tend to be a fabri snob.



Where do you usually buy your fabric? I have been looking online and it's just so hard not to actually touch the fabric. But I have seen a lot I would love to have. Any thoughts?

Also, is the bus strike over yet? And how have you been feeling?



goteamwood said:


> I just wanted to share this quick project I whipped up today, in case any of you might have pirate-crazy kids (Or these might be fun pixie dust for big gives...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These took about 10 minutes to make both maps, and I think my kids are going to go nuts for them. I am going to hold off giving them to the boys until our road trip to Florida next month. (Sadly we are not going to visit Disney, just grandpa, but there is evidently a pirate-themed day cruise near his house in Ft. Meyers so we plan to do that.)
> Jen



These are so cute! I'm sure the boys will love them! It would also be a great project for someone who is new to sewing. I also like that fabric that's under them!

Our DS just moved to Ft Myers last May. He loves it down there...especially now when he would be "enjoying" all our cold weather and snow! 

Also, you reminded me of our very first trip to Disney staying on property. It was at All Star Movies. We absolutely loved it there! Loved the theming as well as the larger than life icons. 



dianemom2 said:


> Our favorite resort has always been the Wilderness Lodge.  We just love the theme.  Plus, I like the size.  It isn't overwhelmingly huge.  My in-laws just adore Coronado Springs.  That's where they want to stay every time they go.  But this time they are staying at AoA with us.
> 
> It does sound like you got a great deal on your Ellegante 3.  Sorry that you are sick.  Did you have a stomach bug?  I've had a terrible cold for the last 10 days and I am finally getting better.  My mom is having her hip replaced on Monday and I haven't been able to go and visit her before her surgery because I was afraid of passing my cold on to her.
> 
> Those are so cute!  You could look for some other fabric to make "road" maps.  Then the boys could "follow" the map while you are in the car on the way to grandpa's house.  Fort Myers should be nice.  My in-laws live just up the coast in Sarasota and we just love it there.  Last summer we drove down to a place near Fort Myers to go on an evening dolphin watching cruise.  It was a lot of fun.  We also like to go to Sanibel for the sea shells.



We stayed at Wilderness Lodge in 2011 and loved it. Our one and only stay at a Deluxe. But it was such a wonderful resort! Loved the boat ride to MK and how quiet it was at the resort. 

No stomach bug, but more like you with the nasty cold and cough. I'm feeling better today really for the first time. DH went to work yesterday, but his boss sent him back home. He's now on antibiotics. I'm so glad you're getting better. Even sick, you were cranking out sewing projects! That's amazing. And I like the idea of the road map to use in the car.

You were smart to stay away from your Mom, but it must have been hard. I hope her surgery goes well and she recovers nicely. My Dad was in and out of the hospital during my illness and I have yet to see him. 



PurpleEars said:


> I am sorry to hear that you have been sick. It sounds like you have a very nice machine. Did you give it a name?
> 
> I totally agree on your statement about spending money, though I may change it to Disney and sewing-related items!



I was thinking of naming my machine "budget buster", but thought she wouldn't appreciate that.  When I look at her, I just think "Beauty" so that's her name.

Yep, Disney and sewing-related items are quite the drain on our budgets. I don't think any of us would have it any other way, though.


----------



## DMGeurts

I am so sorry that I am so far behind...  Life has been a bit crazy lately...

*Andrea... * I just wanted to say that I am so happy about the RI house!  I hope this is the end for it!!!  

D~


----------



## cogero

disneychic2 said:


> Where do you usually buy your fabric? I have been looking online and it's just so hard not to actually touch the fabric. But I have seen a lot I would love to have. Any thoughts?
> 
> Also, is the bus strike over yet? And how have you been feeling?




I buy a lot from Etsy and fabric.com and fatquartershop, One of the things is to find designers and manufacturers you like. I am a huge Art Gallery, Michael Miller and Riley Blake fan so I know I will be getting a quality product. Even when I am in Joanns I buy from the designer quilting fabrics which generally run at least 9.99 a yard so if I am going for that I would rather go with one of my favorites and find a coupon and get free shipping.

Thanks for asking The bus strike ended last Friday and the busses resumed on Wednesday when we went back to school. It has honestly been a huge relief to me. I am feeling pretty good. I will admit it has been hard being pregnant this time around.


----------



## TarzansKat

Got behind on the thread, wanted to say I love the pirate maps!  Such a great idea, I hope I can find fabric like that to do for my boys for our next trip. 

I'm trying to get back into the swing of sewing, as my knee is pretty much healed up.  It still gets stiff if I'm in one position for too long, but a little ice and ibuprofen and I'm on my way.

Hopefully I'll have my big give items to share with you all really soon!  Which I totally intended to use fabric from my stash for and as it turns out, I didn't have enough of any one fabric to make what I wanted.

So I had to go out and buy some more.   Such a hardship to go to Joann's!  I almost got sidetracked by all the pretty spring fabric, but I held strong!   We'll see how long that lasts.


----------



## love to stitch

goteamwood said:


> I just wanted to share this quick project I whipped up today, in case any of you might have pirate-crazy kids (Or these might be fun pixie dust for big gives...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These took about 10 minutes to make both maps, and I think my kids are going to go nuts for them. I am going to hold off giving them to the boys until our road trip to Florida next month. (Sadly we are not going to visit Disney, just grandpa, but there is evidently a pirate-themed day cruise near his house in Ft. Meyers so we plan to do that.)
> 
> Essentially I cut two rough rectangles from each of two fabrics, one is the pirate map fabric, the other is a parchment-looking scrap I had in from my Fat Quarter Shop grab bag. I sewed them right-sides together, left a hole, turned the right way and top stitched. I thought about adding a ribbon to tie it up like a crayon roll would have but my kids are 3 and can't tie. I might add a grommet or a loop and snap so they can attach it to their bags or something.
> 
> Anyway, fun easy project which I think my kids are going to love.
> Jen



Those are really cute maps. I know a couple of little people who would really like those, I'll have to keep an ey out for map fabric.


----------



## goteamwood

TarzansKat said:
			
		

> Got behind on the thread, wanted to say I love the pirate maps!  Such a great idea, I hope I can find fabric like that to do for my boys for our next trip.
> 
> I'm trying to get back into the swing of sewing, as my knee is pretty much healed up.  It still gets stiff if I'm in one position for too long, but a little ice and ibuprofen and I'm on my way.
> 
> Hopefully I'll have my big give items to share with you all really soon!  Which I totally intended to use fabric from my stash for and as it turns out, I didn't have enough of any one fabric to make what I wanted.
> 
> So I had to go out and buy some more.   Such a hardship to go to Joann's!  I almost got sidetracked by all the pretty spring fabric, but I held strong!   We'll see how long that lasts.





			
				love to stitch said:
			
		

> Those are really cute maps. I know a couple of little people who would really like those, I'll have to keep an ey out for map fabric.



I got the pirate map fabric thru fat quarter shop, but I also saw it at fabric.com. There are 3 different color schemes even, it's part of a quilting line with other pirate fabrics. I bought a yard of it because I figured I could use it for a pirate hideout fort I've been "working on" for more than a year. Which means I made one of 4 sides from felt and put it away in a bin since then.    Maybe that should be the next unfinished project I tackle.


----------



## TarzansKat

goteamwood said:


> I got the pirate map fabric thru fat quarter shop, but I also saw it at fabric.com. There are 3 different color schemes even, it's part of a quilting line with other pirate fabrics. I bought a yard of it because I figured I could use it for a pirate hideout fort I've been "working on" for more than a year. Which means I made one of 4 sides from felt and put it away in a bin since then.    Maybe that should be the next unfinished project I tackle.



I am not sure whether or not to thank you.  Let me rephrase.  I thank you!  My wallet does not.   When we switch over Squirt's room (he's two) to a toddler bed, we already own Cars themed items, but I am dying for him to have a pirate room.  We've got a Jake poster, maybe I can sneak in a pirate quilt! 

Anyway, our family is big into pirates, so I'll have to check this out.


----------



## goteamwood

TarzansKat said:
			
		

> I am not sure whether or not to thank you.  Let me rephrase.  I thank you!  My wallet does not.   When we switch over Squirt's room (he's two) to a toddler bed, we already own Cars themed items, but I am dying for him to have a pirate room.  We've got a Jake poster, maybe I can sneak in a pirate quilt!
> 
> Anyway, our family is big into pirates, so I'll have to check this out.



We are doing pirates for my boys' big boy room. I bought fabric for twin quilts more than a year ago. Of course I haven't even started cutting.


----------



## cogero

I haven't shared in a while since I haven't been sewing but now that the bus strike is over I have more time. This is what I did this week, the PJs are for Miss C and the rest was for an order and are on their way to Disney right now.

PEnguin PJS





P & F Shirt





Lightening McQueen Shirt





and Duffy (this is very similar to the one I made Miss C back last summer)





Need to get busy today with things that need to get done.


----------



## TarzansKat

Cogero, CUTE pjs!!!!  Love them!



goteamwood said:


> We are doing pirates for my boys' big boy room. I bought fabric for twin quilts more than a year ago. Of course I haven't even started cutting.



HA!  That's like my super good deal I got on flannel at Joann's, all Christmas-y themed, that I said, oh, I'll make my first rag quilt.

I've washed the fabric.

Yup.


----------



## disneychic2

cogero said:


> I haven't shared in a while since I haven't been sewing but now that the bus strike is over I have more time. This is what I did this week, the PJs are for Miss C and the rest was for an order and are on their way to Disney right now.
> 
> PEnguin PJS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P & F Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lightening McQueen Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Duffy (this is very similar to the one I made Miss C back last summer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to get busy today with things that need to get done.



I love everything! That skirt material for the Duffy outfit is beautiful! You did an amazing job. Quickly too.

Thanks for the fabric tips. I've been spending a lot of time checking them all out. Good thing to do on a cold day! Also, glad to hear the buses are running again. Life can get back to just being semi-crazy for you. Hope you get to feeling stronger and better.


----------



## NiniMorris

Wow...I can not believe how long it has been since I have been on here!  (hanging my head in shame!)

So many new names (as well as some not so new names!)  Andrea...so glad about your house!  Cheryl, your son should have come to GA for the movie shoot in my back yard... while it was more annoying than exciting (especially after we found out the stars were not going to be here) it was a bit of fun!

I promise to not stay away so long this time!


Nini


----------



## PrincessMickey

Wow, it's been forever since I posted here but I have been reading along. Love all the dresses, quilts are fantastic, and the towel robes and backpack and everything else too! I know Flora, you asked about my new job, I am loving it, it really fits me and my coworkers are great and I love working with them. I haven't been doing too much sewing but this week I plan on working on some stuff for the give. On a side note I needed needles for my machine. I have a Kenmore so I usually run into Sears to get my needles. I went in the other day and lo and behold they don't have Kenmore sewing stuff any more. The needles are Singer needles and they didn't even have Kenmore machines. I was curious and went online and they don't have anything there either so it looks like they have stopped making the machines and all the accessories too. 

I have been working on teaching myself crochet. I have lots of downtime at work so I've been getting lots of practice. Here is my first hat and scarf I made. Just ignore the horrible self mirror picture, I had just come inside from shoveling snow.. I am working on another hat and scarf set and might make matching mittens for both sets too. I also started working on an afghan for my cousin's wedding gift this summer. I had originailly wanted to do a quilt but wasn't sure I would have the time so why not crochet while I'm working


----------



## PrincessMom4

Dumb question, do you think this bathing suit cover-up is acceptable (allowed) at the pool at the resorts only?? (I know NOT the theme parks or water parks). I made it from a line of fabric that we have at our store.


----------



## PurpleEars

disneychic2 said:


> Wrong information alert!!!
> 
> I'm so sorry, but I don't remember who I advised to try a little canned air to clean out her sewing machine. *BUT DON'T USE IT!!!* Since I've been sick, I've been hanging out on utube watching all kinds of sewing/embroidery demos. Well one was how to clean out your machines and they said canned air has moisture in it, so it could be harmful to use. I don't think one use would hurt, but it would be more a continued use of it that would gum up the works. So sorry to have given wrong info!!
> 
> No stomach bug, but more like you with the nasty cold and cough. I'm feeling better today really for the first time. DH went to work yesterday, but his boss sent him back home. He's now on antibiotics.
> 
> I was thinking of naming my machine "budget buster", but thought she wouldn't appreciate that.  When I look at her, I just think "Beauty" so that's her name.
> 
> Yep, Disney and sewing-related items are quite the drain on our budgets. I don't think any of us would have it any other way, though.



Thanks for the update about using canned air. I am sorry to hear that you have been under the weather, but it sounds like you and your DH are on the mend. Beauty sounds like a great name for your machine! I can't see pictures of it! I agree about not wanting it any other way in terms of where my spare money goes 




cogero said:


> Thanks for asking The bus strike ended last Friday and the busses resumed on Wednesday when we went back to school. It has honestly been a huge relief to me. I am feeling pretty good. I will admit it has been hard being pregnant this time around.



I am glad that the bus strike is over and you are feeling better.



TarzansKat said:


> I'm trying to get back into the swing of sewing, as my knee is pretty much healed up.  It still gets stiff if I'm in one position for too long, but a little ice and ibuprofen and I'm on my way.
> 
> Hopefully I'll have my big give items to share with you all really soon!  Which I totally intended to use fabric from my stash for and as it turns out, I didn't have enough of any one fabric to make what I wanted.
> 
> So I had to go out and buy some more.   Such a hardship to go to Joann's!  I almost got sidetracked by all the pretty spring fabric, but I held strong!   We'll see how long that lasts.



I am glad that your knee has more or less healed up. It sounds like you had a pretty good recovery. I have been very good this year in terms of sewing from my stash, though I bought some fabric the other day (it was 50% off). That was the first piece of fabric I bought in months!



cogero said:


> I haven't shared in a while since I haven't been sewing but now that the bus strike is over I have more time. This is what I did this week, the PJs are for Miss C and the rest was for an order and are on their way to Disney right now.
> 
> PEnguin PJS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P & F Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lightening McQueen Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Duffy (this is very similar to the one I made Miss C back last summer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to get busy today with things that need to get done.



The PJ set looks nice and comfy. I like the Duffy set too!



PrincessMickey said:


> Wow, it's been forever since I posted here but I have been reading along. Love all the dresses, quilts are fantastic, and the towel robes and backpack and everything else too! I know Flora, you asked about my new job, I am loving it, it really fits me and my coworkers are great and I love working with them. I haven't been doing too much sewing but this week I plan on working on some stuff for the give. On a side note I needed needles for my machine. I have a Kenmore so I usually run into Sears to get my needles. I went in the other day and lo and behold they don't have Kenmore sewing stuff any more. The needles are Singer needles and they didn't even have Kenmore machines. I was curious and went online and they don't have anything there either so it looks like they have stopped making the machines and all the accessories too.
> 
> I have been working on teaching myself crochet. I have lots of downtime at work so I've been getting lots of practice. Here is my first hat and scarf I made. Just ignore the horrible self mirror picture, I had just come inside from shoveling snow.. I am working on another hat and scarf set and might make matching mittens for both sets too. I also started working on an afghan for my cousin's wedding gift this summer. I had originailly wanted to do a quilt but wasn't sure I would have the time so why not crochet while I'm working



I am glad to hear that you are enjoying your new job and that you are working with nice people. I didn't realize they stopped making Kenmore machines and the accessories. I hope you were able to find needles for your machine. The crocheted hat and scarf set looks great! I am sure they keep you nice and warm! I can't wait to see pictures of your other projects!

Nini - I lost your quote but it is nice to see you again! I hope things are going well with your family.


----------



## love to stitch

cogero said:


> I haven't shared in a while since I haven't been sewing but now that the bus strike is over I have more time. This is what I did this week, the PJs are for Miss C and the rest was for an order and are on their way to Disney right now.
> 
> PEnguin PJS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P & F Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lightening McQueen Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Duffy (this is very similar to the one I made Miss C back last summer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to get busy today with things that need to get done.



Those pajamas are very cute and look really comfy. The t-shirts are cute too and the Duffy outfit is very pretty.




PrincessMickey said:


> Wow, it's been forever since I posted here but I have been reading along. Love all the dresses, quilts are fantastic, and the towel robes and backpack and everything else too! I know Flora, you asked about my new job, I am loving it, it really fits me and my coworkers are great and I love working with them. I haven't been doing too much sewing but this week I plan on working on some stuff for the give. On a side note I needed needles for my machine. I have a Kenmore so I usually run into Sears to get my needles. I went in the other day and lo and behold they don't have Kenmore sewing stuff any more. The needles are Singer needles and they didn't even have Kenmore machines. I was curious and went online and they don't have anything there either so it looks like they have stopped making the machines and all the accessories too.
> 
> I have been working on teaching myself crochet. I have lots of downtime at work so I've been getting lots of practice. Here is my first hat and scarf I made. Just ignore the horrible self mirror picture, I had just come inside from shoveling snow.. I am working on another hat and scarf set and might make matching mittens for both sets too. I also started working on an afghan for my cousin's wedding gift this summer. I had originailly wanted to do a quilt but wasn't sure I would have the time so why not crochet while I'm working



Very nice hat and scarf, you're doing a great job crocheting.


----------



## pyrxtc

Love the quilts, Pj's are so cute and so are the shirts. great job on crocheting, I need to get my Mom doing that.



PrincessMom4 said:


> Dumb question, do you think this bathing suit cover-up is acceptable (allowed) at the pool at the resorts only?? (I know NOT the theme parks or water parks). I made it from a line of fabric that we have at our store.



Why wouldn't it be ? You can wear what you want in the water or out of it. As long as you are not naked underneath then it's got you covered ... teehee !


----------



## strega7

Hello, thought I would drop by and post the latest.  I haven't posted in awhile, but have really been enjoying all the beautiful stuff that has been posted.  We had a week off work this week and I have made a couple of easy strip quilts for some friends who just had babies.  The only thing disney about the first one is the applique font, but I thought it was cute and would share anyway...






this isn't disney either, but the older brother who is not yet 2 enjoyed his baby sisters so much, I had to make him his own, so here is his...






Back to work tomorrow   but, I will try harder to stay up with this thread.


----------



## teresajoy

rebeccalizzie said:


> Oh my gosh it worked!!!  I have a Viking Rose--4 inch field.  I thought a simple mickey head applique would be a good simple way to get to know it a bit--I did embroider with it a few times like 10 years ago when I first got it but never again.  I stitched it out on a layer of heavyweight stablilizer (which I'm glad I never threw out, I have a bunch of stabilizers) and a large scrap of knit fabric, then did the applique in a scrap of flannel.  I just cut out the whole thing since it's all scrap fabric and my 6 year old wanted it, but now I know I can do it on a T shirt and have it work!
> 
> I'm going to get some Cars fabric and cheap plain T shirts and make matching shirts for my boys    I can't believe it worked!  I'm so glad I stumbled onto this thread!



I have the Rose too, I've never used the embroidery unit, because I've never had a card reader I could use. 



VBAndrea said:


> Our house update is we are under contract -- both parties that offered upped their offers and the one offering the highest wanted to close asap so it was an easy decision.  Just waiting on inspection now and as long as that goes OK we should be set.  I pray they don't find anything major -- they shouldn't, but I always still worry.
> .



I'm so excited for you!!! I hope the inspection goes well!


----------



## love to stitch

strega7 said:


> Hello, thought I would drop by and post the latest.  I haven't posted in awhile, but have really been enjoying all the beautiful stuff that has been posted.  We had a week off work this week and I have made a couple of easy strip quilts for some friends who just had babies.  The only thing disney about the first one is the applique font, but I thought it was cute and would share anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this isn't disney either, but the older brother who is not yet 2 enjoyed his baby sisters so much, I had to make him his own, so here is his...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to work tomorrow   but, I will try harder to stay up with this thread.



Those are very cute quilts and so sweet of you to make one for the big brother.


----------



## Shea&Van

Hi everyone,

I posted a while back about my quest for matching bowling shirts and pillowcase dresses for my kids.  You all provided some honest and helpful feedback, which I appreciated very much 

After quietly stalking this thread for a while, I just wanted to say I love the beautiful things you all put together.  I'm really inspired.  I'm going to attempt to make some matching fleece hats for us for our trip.  My MIL has an old sewing machine she says I can practice on.  I'll keep you posted on my progress.

Also, I wanted to share a coupon I got for Fabric.com.  It is 15% off sitewide with NO minimum purchase.  The code is THX113 and if you order more than $35 worth you get free shipping.  Just wanted to share.  I ordered some fabric and fleece and got a bunch of stuff for my $35 and got the discount!

Woot Woot!!

Also, in other news, I found my old planning binder and lo and behold, found an antique looking reciept from early 2011 from the lady who did my outfits last time.  I decided to send her an email to see if she was still around and SHE IS!  She is doing the two pillow case dresses and one bowling shirts for me.  She actually already had the fabric I wanted.  SCORE.  All three pieces were $65 with the shipping.  I'm SOOOOOOOO happy!

The outfits she made last time still look amazing and they were worn dozens of times!  I'm hoping for another excellent transaction.

Anywho, happy sewing to everyone.  Hope the coupon is helpful.

Thanks again for all the inspiration!


----------



## pequele

Shea&Van said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> I posted a while back about my quest for matching bowling shirts and pillowcase dresses for my kids.  You all provided some honest and helpful feedback, which I appreciated very much
> 
> After quietly stalking this thread for a while, I just wanted to say I love the beautiful things you all put together.  I'm really inspired.  I'm going to attempt to make some matching fleece hats for us for our trip.  My MIL has an old sewing machine she says I can practice on.  I'll keep you posted on my progress.
> 
> Also, I wanted to share a coupon I got for Fabric.com.  It is 15% off sitewide with NO minimum purchase.  The code is THX113 and if you order more than $35 worth you get free shipping.  Just wanted to share.  I ordered some fabric and fleece and got a bunch of stuff for my $35 and got the discount!
> 
> Woot Woot!!
> 
> Also, in other news, I found my old planning binder and lo and behold, found an antique looking reciept from early 2011 from the lady who did my outfits last time.  I decided to send her an email to see if she was still around and SHE IS!  She is doing the two pillow case dresses and one bowling shirts for me.  She actually already had the fabric I wanted.  SCORE.  All three pieces were $65 with the shipping.  I'm SOOOOOOOO happy!
> 
> The outfits she made last time still look amazing and they were worn dozens of times!  I'm hoping for another excellent transaction.
> 
> Anywho, happy sewing to everyone.  Hope the coupon is helpful.
> 
> Thanks again for all the inspiration!



Ooo that all sounds fantastic finding the old receipt!! Yeah! Happy dance. I worked with my mom making a bowling shirt for my son last year and they are so darn cute! So many options with them (considering there was nothing really out there for boys like there are for the girls!). Can't wait to see em!


----------



## pyrxtc

strega7 said:


> Hello, thought I would drop by and post the latest.  I haven't posted in awhile, but have really been enjoying all the beautiful stuff that has been posted.  We had a week off work this week and I have made a couple of easy strip quilts for some friends who just had babies.  The only thing disney about the first one is the applique font, but I thought it was cute and would share anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this isn't disney either, but the older brother who is not yet 2 enjoyed his baby sisters so much, I had to make him his own, so here is his...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to work tomorrow   but, I will try harder to stay up with this thread.



the quilts look great and nice and easy to make. I might have to check that out.


----------



## TarzansKat

Yup, knee is healing up nicely.  Slow and steady wins the race.

Currently washing and drying the fabric for the big give, and hoping to get that all sewn up (ha ha ha) this week.


----------



## cjbear

Anyone have an iron recommendation? Mine stopped heating up yesterday.  Looked a little on Amazon but the reviews are so contradictory with the same models described as both wonderful and junk that I am completely confused now!

The only feature that I am really interested in is the ability to turn off/override the auto-shutoff so the iron heats continuously.  I'd like a bit more expensive as this is the second cheap iron from Target that I've worn out.  Thanks!


----------



## NiniMorris

cjbear said:


> Anyone have an iron recommendation? Mine stopped heating up yesterday.  Looked a little on Amazon but the reviews are so contradictory with the same models described as both wonderful and junk that I am completely confused now!
> 
> The only feature that I am really interested in is the ability to turn off/override the auto-shutoff so the iron heats continuously.  I'd like a bit more expensive as this is the second cheap iron from Target that I've worn out.  Thanks!



My favorite iron is the Shark Professional...but you can't over ride the auto shut off.  Of course, it does heat up pretty fast...

Nini


----------



## Chasingmarcus

cogero said:


> PEnguin PJS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Duffy (this is very similar to the one I made Miss C back last summer)


These are great!  I am planning on getting a better embroidery machine next month.  I was wondering where do you like to find your designs?  I know my daughter would love a Lighting McQueen shirt (but made a bit girlier!)



cjbear said:


> Anyone have an iron recommendation? Mine stopped heating up yesterday.  Looked a little on Amazon but the reviews are so contradictory with the same models described as both wonderful and junk that I am completely confused now!
> 
> The only feature that I am really interested in is the ability to turn off/override the auto-shutoff so the iron heats continuously.  I'd like a bit more expensive as this is the second cheap iron from Target that I've worn out.  Thanks!



I too have the Shark Professional.  You can not override the auto shut off, but it heats up really fast. I love it and was so happy when I got rid of my Rowenta one.

I could not find to quote it, but someone asked about Kenmore accessories?  Kenmores were made by Janome so their accessories should work with little problem.  Hope this helps!

I did find the grace pattern as well as the simply sweet.  There are things that I liked about each pattern, and might just have to get both and read through to see what I think would work better for my daughter.  She does not like so much strappy dresses (she prefers sleeves) but they are so cute!  My niece on the other hand would love a strappy dress so the pattern won't be lost completely.

I was wondering if you had any suggestions for American Girl sized patterns.  Specifically to turn into princess dresses?  I have the simplicity pattern, but was a bit intimidated to try them.  I usually sew from PDF patterns and they seem far less intimidating.  Sewing doll clothes does not scare me in general, just looking for a few patterns you might have used and loved.  

Along that note, does anyone know of a good place to get t-shirts for the dolls to wear?  I hope to embroider some of them to match DD for our trip when I get my new machine next month, and was having a harder time finding a source.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Chasingmarcus said:


> Add me to the list of people with a really old embroidery machine.  I have a PE190? Maybe?  I am looking at the one that you all seem to recommend on Amazon the 770 I think it is?  I was a bit nervous as I have never bought a machine not at a dealer.  When I went to my local dealer they seemed to have a very similar machine there but it was $1,300!  I think it had more pre programed disney designs, but I seem to like the applique designs better.  I don't really know how to do those types of designs yet, but I am sure with a little practice I can figure it out.



I think you can get the 770 on Amazon for under $600. The 780 is probably around $800. Do you think it was a combo machine?


----------



## cjbear

Chasingmarcus said:


> These are great!  I am planning on getting a better embroidery machine next month.  I was wondering where do you like to find your designs?  I know my daughter would love a Lighting McQueen shirt (but made a bit girlier!)
> 
> 
> 
> I too have the Shark Professional.  You can not override the auto shut off, but it heats up really fast. I love it and was so happy when I got rid of my Rowenta one.
> 
> 
> I did find the grace pattern as well as the simply sweet.  There are things that I liked about each pattern, and might just have to get both and read through to see what I think would work better for my daughter.  She does not like so much strappy dresses (she prefers sleeves) but they are so cute!  My niece on the other hand would love a strappy dress so the pattern won't be lost completely.
> 
> I was wondering if you had any suggestions for American Girl sized patterns.  Specifically to turn into princess dresses?  I have the simplicity pattern, but was a bit intimidated to try them.  I usually sew from PDF patterns and they seem far less intimidating.  Sewing doll clothes does not scare me in general, just looking for a few patterns you might have used and loved.



Thanks for the iron recommendation!

Combining your two comments above, the Simply Sweet pattern (and a lot of other Scientific Seamstress patterns on YCMT) come with bonus patterns for 18 inch dolls.  On her website, she has tutorials to show how to princessify the doll dresses.


----------



## goteamwood

Chasingmarcus said:


> These are great!  I am planning on getting a better embroidery machine next month.  I was wondering where do you like to find your designs?  I know my daughter would love a Lighting McQueen shirt (but made a bit girlier!)
> 
> 
> 
> I too have the Shark Professional.  You can not override the auto shut off, but it heats up really fast. I love it and was so happy when I got rid of my Rowenta one.
> 
> I could not find to quote it, but someone asked about Kenmore accessories?  Kenmores were made by Janome so their accessories should work with little problem.  Hope this helps!
> 
> I did find the grace pattern as well as the simply sweet.  There are things that I liked about each pattern, and might just have to get both and read through to see what I think would work better for my daughter.  She does not like so much strappy dresses (she prefers sleeves) but they are so cute!  My niece on the other hand would love a strappy dress so the pattern won't be lost completely.
> 
> I was wondering if you had any suggestions for American Girl sized patterns.  Specifically to turn into princess dresses?  I have the simplicity pattern, but was a bit intimidated to try them.  I usually sew from PDF patterns and they seem far less intimidating.  Sewing doll clothes does not scare me in general, just looking for a few patterns you might have used and loved.
> 
> Along that note, does anyone know of a good place to get t-shirts for the dolls to wear?  I hope to embroider some of them to match DD for our trip when I get my new machine next month, and was having a harder time finding a source.



I haven't made doll clothes, but I second that the Carla C patterns do include them. I have been getting blanks from ARB Blanks and the have blank doll shirts. Their blanks are very good quality and I really like them. They also ship super fast.

On another note, I finished my under-the-sea baby quilt this morning, I love the way it turned out. It is not often that I am sad when I ship stuff off, but I will definitely miss this one.











Now I have all these ideas to do other versions of this quilt with appliques. I am thinking mickey/minnie next. I know I have plenty of fabrics for that on hand even.


----------



## aboveH20

Chasingmarcus said:


> Along that note, does anyone know of a good place to get t-shirts for the dolls to wear?  I hope to embroider some of them to match DD for our trip when I get my new machine next month, and was having a harder time finding a source.



I make t-shirts for AG dolls -- not hard to do, but not time effective.  Nancy's Notions has a LOT of AG accessories including t-shirts for $4.49.

http://www.nancysnotions.com/product/white+short+sleeve+t+shirt+.do


----------



## dianemom2

aboveH20 said:


> I love your quilts.  They look so child friendly and inviting. In the winter I go to a church quilting group where they make small quilts for kids in distress.  I want to scream at some of the quilts sometimes because they look like mini-quilts made by old ladies, not a quilt that a sad child would want to wrap up in.
> 
> So cheerful and I  the dresses you made for the launch.  Your sewing machine must love to see you coming.


How nice that you do the quilting for kids in distress.  I am sure that it is very comforting to the kids to get one.  I hope that the ladies in the group think about how sad the kids are when they receive the quilts and make something with a happy pattern.

I don't know if my sewing machine is happy to see me coming or if it wants to run and hide because I always give it a work out.  LOL!  It is probably exhausted when I'm done with it for the day.



disneychic2 said:


> Where do you usually buy your fabric? I have been looking online and it's just so hard not to actually touch the fabric. But I have seen a lot I would love to have. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> We stayed at Wilderness Lodge in 2011 and loved it. Our one and only stay at a Deluxe. But it was such a wonderful resort! Loved the boat ride to MK and how quiet it was at the resort.
> 
> No stomach bug, but more like you with the nasty cold and cough.


I have ordered fabric on-line from Fabric.com, the Fat Quarter shop and from various sellers on Etsy and ebay.  I haven't been disappointed with anything yet.

We also liked that the Wilderness Lodge was  a bit quieter.  We felt like it was a respite from the noise and bustle in the parks.  We love the little boat ride to the MK.

I hope you are over your cold.  Mine is still hanging on and I still have lots of congestion.  My mom had her surgery today and I had planned to go and sit with my dad during the surgery.  But since I am still congested, he didn't want me to come.



cogero said:


> Thanks for asking The bus strike ended last Friday and the busses resumed on Wednesday when we went back to school. It has honestly been a huge relief to me. I am feeling pretty good. I will admit it has been hard being pregnant this time around.


I am happy for you that the bus strike ended.  I would imagine that being a bit older this time, makes being pregnant more tiring.  Plus you have two other kids to look after so you have less time to rest.



TarzansKat said:


> I'm trying to get back into the swing of sewing, as my knee is pretty much healed up.  It still gets stiff if I'm in one position for too long, but a little ice and ibuprofen and I'm on my way.


Glad that your knee is nearly better.  I'm sure you can't wait to get back into sewing!




cogero said:


> PEnguin PJS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Duffy (this is very similar to the one I made Miss C back last summer)


I love the penguin pjs and the Duffy skirt set is adorable!



NiniMorris said:


> Wow...I can not believe how long it has been since I have been on here!  (hanging my head in shame!)
> I promise to not stay away so long this time!
> 
> 
> Nini


Glad you stopped by to visit!  Come back and see us more often



PrincessMickey said:


> I have been working on teaching myself crochet. I have lots of downtime at work so I've been getting lots of practice. Here is my first hat and scarf I made.


Great job on the hat and scarf.  Mitten that match would definitely be very nice.  Good idea to make an afghan for a gift.  I used to make them for baby presents and people loved them.



PrincessMom4 said:


> Dumb question, do you think this bathing suit cover-up is acceptable (allowed) at the pool at the resorts only?? (I know NOT the theme parks or water parks). I made it from a line of fabric that we have at our store.


I certainly think it would be just fine.  I don't think you could wear into the restaurant at the resort but at the water parks it should also be just fine.  Well, as long as you plan to wear a bathing suit underneath it. 



strega7 said:


> We had a week off work this week and I have made a couple of easy strip quilts for some friends who just had babies.  The only thing disney about the first one is the applique font, but I thought it was cute and would share anyway...


Cute, cute cute!  I hope that the kids loved them!!!



Shea&Van said:


> Hi everyone,
> Also, in other news, I found my old planning binder and lo and behold, found an antique looking reciept from early 2011 from the lady who did my outfits last time.  I decided to send her an email to see if she was still around and SHE IS!  She is doing the two pillow case dresses and one bowling shirts for me.  She actually already had the fabric I wanted.  SCORE.  All three pieces were $65 with the shipping.  I'm SOOOOOOOO happy!


Hooray for finding your receipt and getting back in touch with the lady.  You are definitely getting a super bargain.  $65 for three handmade items including shipping is a great deal.  You'll have to share some pictures when you get your items.  Good luck with your fleece hats.  They shouldn't be too hard to make.



cjbear said:


> Anyone have an iron recommendation? Mine stopped heating up yesterday.  Looked a little on Amazon but the reviews are so contradictory with the same models described as both wonderful and junk that I am completely confused now!


I have two irons, an inexpensive Sunbeam and an expensive Rowenta iron.  I LOVE the Sunbeam iron because it has an  on/off switch.  That means that I can leave it plugged in and not have to crawl under the ironing board to get to my plug.  Plus it irons better than the Rowenta did anyhow.  I think it was called the Sunbeam Burst of Steam.



Chasingmarcus said:


> These are great!  I am planning on getting a better embroidery machine next month.  I was wondering where do you like to find your designs?  I know my daughter would love a Lighting McQueen shirt (but made a bit girlier!)
> 
> I was wondering if you had any suggestions for American Girl sized patterns.  Specifically to turn into princess dresses?  I have the simplicity pattern, but was a bit intimidated to try them.  I usually sew from PDF patterns and they seem far less intimidating.  Sewing doll clothes does not scare me in general, just looking for a few patterns you might have used and loved.
> 
> Along that note, does anyone know of a good place to get t-shirts for the dolls to wear?  I hope to embroider some of them to match DD for our trip when I get my new machine next month, and was having a harder time finding a source.


A lot of us get designs from FrouFrou by Heather Sue, Planet Applique, Lynnie Pinnie, Seams so Cute,  Just Peachy and Glitzy Stitches.  There are a few others out there but those are some of my favorites.

I agree that the CarlaC patterns come with AG sized patterns. If you already purchased the Simply Sweet pattern, check Carla's blog.  She has direcitons on there how to "princessify"  the pattern to make Cinderella, Belle and Aurora's dresses.  It only take a tiny bit creativity to make some of the other princesses too.

I have found blank doll t-shirts at Michaels.  They are usually paired with a pair of doll sized jeans.  The shirts embroider very well.



goteamwood said:


> On another note, I finished my under-the-sea baby quilt this morning, I love the way it turned out. It is not often that I am sad when I ship stuff off, but I will definitely miss this one.


That turned out just great!  I'm sure that the family will adore it!


----------



## kellygirl2

So I have the first of what will probably be a million questions.  I bought some flannel to make easy fit pajama pants for my twins.   I noticed on the selvage it is "not for use for childrens sleepware".  We have never used anything else but Carters Pajamas so I never have even thought about this.

Just curious on everyone's opinion and what is the best material for pajama pants.   My twins are just about to turn 3.

Everything posted is amazing as usual.  I love the blue sea themed quilt!

Have a great Monday.

Kelly


----------



## goteamwood

kellygirl2 said:
			
		

> So I have the first of what will probably be a million questions.  I bought some flannel to make easy fit pajama pants for my twins.   I noticed on the selvage it is "not for use for childrens sleepware".  We have never used anything else but Carters Pajamas so I never have even thought about this.
> 
> Just curious on everyone's opinion and what is the best material for pajama pants.   My twins are just about to turn 3.
> 
> Everything posted is amazing as usual.  I love the blue sea themed quilt!
> 
> Have a great Monday.
> 
> Kelly



It's not flame retardant so they put that on there because it doesn't meet the legal standards for children's sleepwear. I was super paranoid about that when my twins were infants and didn't let my mom make them sleepers. But now they are 3 and have lots. I think it's a liability thing. If your kids catch fire the fabric company said not to make them so they're off the hook.


----------



## kellygirl2

goteamwood said:


> It's not flame retardant so they put that on there because it doesn't meet the legal standards for children's sleepwear. I was super paranoid about that when my twins were infants and didn't let my mom make them sleepers. But now they are 3 and have lots. I think it's a liability thing. If your kids catch fire the fabric company said not to make them so they're off the hook.




That is kind of what I was thinking.  I hve been super paranoid as well about pajamas too so I just wanted to get some opinions.  Thanks for your thoughts 

Kelly


----------



## PrincessMom4

dianemom2 said:


> How nice that you do the quilting for kids in distress.  I am sure that it is very comforting to the kids to get one.  I hope that the ladies in the group think about how sad the kids are when they receive the quilts and make something with a happy pattern.
> 
> I don't know if my sewing machine is happy to see me coming or if it wants to run and hide because I always give it a work out.  LOL!  It is probably exhausted when I'm done with it for the day.
> 
> 
> I have ordered fabric on-line from Fabric.com, the Fat Quarter shop and from various sellers on Etsy and ebay.  I haven't been disappointed with anything yet.
> 
> We also liked that the Wilderness Lodge was  a bit quieter.  We felt like it was a respite from the noise and bustle in the parks.  We love the little boat ride to the MK.
> 
> I hope you are over your cold.  Mine is still hanging on and I still have lots of congestion.  My mom had her surgery today and I had planned to go and sit with my dad during the surgery.  But since I am still congested, he didn't want me to come.
> 
> 
> I am happy for you that the bus strike ended.  I would imagine that being a bit older this time, makes being pregnant more tiring.  Plus you have two other kids to look after so you have less time to rest.
> 
> 
> Glad that your knee is nearly better.  I'm sure you can't wait to get back into sewing!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the penguin pjs and the Duffy skirt set is adorable!
> 
> 
> Glad you stopped by to visit!  Come back and see us more often
> 
> 
> Great job on the hat and scarf.  Mitten that match would definitely be very nice.  Good idea to make an afghan for a gift.  I used to make them for baby presents and people loved them.
> 
> 
> I certainly think it would be just fine.  I don't think you could wear into the restaurant at the resort but at the water parks it should also be just fine.  Well, as long as you plan to wear a bathing suit underneath it.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute, cute cute!  I hope that the kids loved them!!!
> 
> 
> Hooray for finding your receipt and getting back in touch with the lady.  You are definitely getting a super bargain.  $65 for three handmade items including shipping is a great deal.  You'll have to share some pictures when you get your items.  Good luck with your fleece hats.  They shouldn't be too hard to make.
> 
> 
> I have two irons, an inexpensive Sunbeam and an expensive Rowenta iron.  I LOVE the Sunbeam iron because it has an  on/off switch.  That means that I can leave it plugged in and not have to crawl under the ironing board to get to my plug.  Plus it irons better than the Rowenta did anyhow.  I think it was called the Sunbeam Burst of Steam.
> 
> 
> A lot of us get designs from FrouFrou by Heather Sue, Planet Applique, Lynnie Pinnie, Seams so Cute,  Just Peachy and Glitzy Stitches.  There are a few others out there but those are some of my favorites.
> 
> I agree that the CarlaC patterns come with AG sized patterns. If you already purchased the Simply Sweet pattern, check Carla's blog.  She has direcitons on there how to "princessify"  the pattern to make Cinderella, Belle and Aurora's dresses.  It only take a tiny bit creativity to make some of the other princesses too.
> 
> I have found blank doll t-shirts at Michaels.  They are usually paired with a pair of doll sized jeans.  The shirts embroider very well.
> 
> 
> That turned out just great!  I'm sure that the family will adore it!





Well of course. I would not want to scare people for life...lol

I just wanted to make sure that I look appropriate.


----------



## sewmess

Whoo - miss a few days (a week) and all sorts of stuff happens here!

aboveH2O - oh my word, what a fabulous bag!  And I love the hidden money pocket!

pyrxtc - Grandads think they know what little girls want?    I am glad that all your pain and suffering with that pattern was not in vain.  

goteamwood - love the maps!  I'm in the process of cleaning out my sewing room (slowly...very slowly) and found a fat quarter of a pirate map.  Now I just need to find a little boy to make it for.  And that sea life quilt is super cute.  



aboveH20 said:


> I make t-shirts for AG dolls -- not hard to do, but not time effective.  Nancy's Notions has a LOT of AG accessories including t-shirts for $4.49.
> 
> http://www.nancysnotions.com/product/white+short+sleeve+t+shirt+.do



I was going to respond to chasingmarcus with the same thing: I make any doll t-shirts I need from upcycled t-shirt remnants, but I was also going to say - i don't have any kids (if you don't count the DH and the Dog) so I'm not loosing out too much.

QUESTION:

I'm going to make some lounging around pants for a friend and wondered if anyone had made the easy fits for adults.  I read that they ran big for the kids and wondered if this was the case for adults too?


----------



## PurpleEars

PrincessMom4 said:


> Dumb question, do you think this bathing suit cover-up is acceptable (allowed) at the pool at the resorts only?? (I know NOT the theme parks or water parks). I made it from a line of fabric that we have at our store.



I think that looks great. Whatever makes you feel comfortable will be fine I am sure.



strega7 said:


> Hello, thought I would drop by and post the latest.  I haven't posted in awhile, but have really been enjoying all the beautiful stuff that has been posted.  We had a week off work this week and I have made a couple of easy strip quilts for some friends who just had babies.  The only thing disney about the first one is the applique font, but I thought it was cute and would share anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this isn't disney either, but the older brother who is not yet 2 enjoyed his baby sisters so much, I had to make him his own, so here is his...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to work tomorrow   but, I will try harder to stay up with this thread.



Great job on the quilts! How nice of you to make something for the older brother so he is not left out of the fun!



Shea&Van said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I posted a while back about my quest for matching bowling shirts and pillowcase dresses for my kids.  You all provided some honest and helpful feedback, which I appreciated very much
> 
> After quietly stalking this thread for a while, I just wanted to say I love the beautiful things you all put together.  I'm really inspired.  I'm going to attempt to make some matching fleece hats for us for our trip.  My MIL has an old sewing machine she says I can practice on.  I'll keep you posted on my progress.
> 
> Also, I wanted to share a coupon I got for Fabric.com.  It is 15% off sitewide with NO minimum purchase.  The code is THX113 and if you order more than $35 worth you get free shipping.  Just wanted to share.  I ordered some fabric and fleece and got a bunch of stuff for my $35 and got the discount!
> 
> Woot Woot!!
> 
> Also, in other news, I found my old planning binder and lo and behold, found an antique looking reciept from early 2011 from the lady who did my outfits last time.  I decided to send her an email to see if she was still around and SHE IS!  She is doing the two pillow case dresses and one bowling shirts for me.  She actually already had the fabric I wanted.  SCORE.  All three pieces were $65 with the shipping.  I'm SOOOOOOOO happy!
> 
> The outfits she made last time still look amazing and they were worn dozens of times!  I'm hoping for another excellent transaction.
> 
> Anywho, happy sewing to everyone.  Hope the coupon is helpful.
> 
> Thanks again for all the inspiration!



Glad to hear that you were able to find the seller again. 



TarzansKat said:


> Yup, knee is healing up nicely.  Slow and steady wins the race.
> 
> Currently washing and drying the fabric for the big give, and hoping to get that all sewn up (ha ha ha) this week.



Happy to hear that your knee is healing up nicely. I can't wait to see your project for the Give!



Chasingmarcus said:


> These are great!  I am planning on getting a better embroidery machine next month.  I was wondering where do you like to find your designs?  I know my daughter would love a Lighting McQueen shirt (but made a bit girlier!)
> 
> I did find the grace pattern as well as the simply sweet.  There are things that I liked about each pattern, and might just have to get both and read through to see what I think would work better for my daughter.  She does not like so much strappy dresses (she prefers sleeves) but they are so cute!  My niece on the other hand would love a strappy dress so the pattern won't be lost completely.
> 
> I was wondering if you had any suggestions for American Girl sized patterns.  Specifically to turn into princess dresses?  I have the simplicity pattern, but was a bit intimidated to try them.  I usually sew from PDF patterns and they seem far less intimidating.  Sewing doll clothes does not scare me in general, just looking for a few patterns you might have used and loved.
> 
> Along that note, does anyone know of a good place to get t-shirts for the dolls to wear?  I hope to embroider some of them to match DD for our trip when I get my new machine next month, and was having a harder time finding a source.



As others have said, you can find directions to make Simply Sweet into princess dresses on CarlaC's website. The Scientific Seamstress patterns come with doll-sized patterns too.

I am pretty sure the McQueen applique came from Frou Frou by Heathersue.



goteamwood said:


> On another note, I finished my under-the-sea baby quilt this morning, I love the way it turned out. It is not often that I am sad when I ship stuff off, but I will definitely miss this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have all these ideas to do other versions of this quilt with appliques. I am thinking mickey/minnie next. I know I have plenty of fabrics for that on hand even.



This quilt looks gorgeous! I am sure the family will treasure it!



kellygirl2 said:


> So I have the first of what will probably be a million questions.  I bought some flannel to make easy fit pajama pants for my twins.   I noticed on the selvage it is "not for use for childrens sleepware".  We have never used anything else but Carters Pajamas so I never have even thought about this.
> 
> Just curious on everyone's opinion and what is the best material for pajama pants.   My twins are just about to turn 3.
> 
> Everything posted is amazing as usual.  I love the blue sea themed quilt!
> 
> Have a great Monday.
> 
> Kelly



Welcome! The warning on the flannel is simply saying that the fabric is not flame retardent. I am not sure if there are flannel materials that would be though. 



sewmess said:


> QUESTION:
> 
> I'm going to make some lounging around pants for a friend and wondered if anyone had made the easy fits for adults.  I read that they ran big for the kids and wondered if this was the case for adults too?



I have made adult Easy Fits. They are rather slim fitting. They were fine for me but DH found them to be too tight around the hips. I ended up making him another pair of PJ's using a Simplicty pattern I have been using for 10 years.


----------



## NiniMorris

While they DO make flannel that is flame retardant (be prepared to pay a pretty penny for it) the flame retardant chemical does wash out after a while )some reports say with as little as two washings).  Some of the chemicals they use are pretty bad in them selves, and back in the late 70's there was one chemical that was found to cause sterility in males.  (I can't remember the name at the moment, but from what I remember it was a chemical that was used for YEARS!)

Some experts suggest pjs that are more form fitting (as opposed to loose and flowy).  This is the main reason I will not make pjs...but my DD prefers to sleep in t shirts and flannel lounge pants....

+++++++++++++++++


And by the way... not sure if I mentioned here or not...I am going to be a grand mother again!  My Disney hating daughter and her Disney loving husband are having their first  in about 12 weeks.  They are not peeking, so at present time we are all guessing... will it be little Amelia ... or little Alexander?  However, they did purchase two sets of Mickey ears in December at Disney in infant size...one with Amelia and one with Alexander...that is how they are planning on announcing to the world if it is a girl or boy!

I certainly hope I do not have to wait ANOTHER 5 years to get my next grand child!  LOL


Nini


----------



## RMAMom

NiniMorris said:


> While they DO make flannel that is flame retardant (be prepared to pay a pretty penny for it) the flame retardant chemical does wash out after a while )some reports say with as little as two washings).  Some of the chemicals they use are pretty bad in them selves, and back in the late 70's there was one chemical that was found to cause sterility in males.  (I can't remember the name at the moment, but from what I remember it was a chemical that was used for YEARS!)
> 
> Some experts suggest pjs that are more form fitting (as opposed to loose and flowy).  This is the main reason I will not make pjs...but my DD prefers to sleep in t shirts and flannel lounge pants....
> 
> +++++++++++++++++
> 
> 
> And by the way... not sure if I mentioned here or not...I am going to be a grand mother again!  My Disney hating daughter and her Disney loving husband are having their first  in about 12 weeks.  They are not peeking, so at present time we are all guessing... will it be little Amelia ... or little Alexander?  However, they did purchase two sets of Mickey ears in December at Disney in infant size...one with Amelia and one with Alexander...that is how they are planning on announcing to the world if it is a girl or boy!
> 
> I certainly hope I do not have to wait ANOTHER 5 years to get my next grand child!  LOL
> 
> 
> Nini



Just popped in myself to catch up. Congratulations to you grandmom! A new grandbaby is very exciting!!!


----------



## billwendy

New Big Give coming TOMORROW!!!!!!! ( :


----------



## smile5sunshine

ANDREA!!!!!! Oh my golly I am SOOOOOOOOOO excited about your house! You can't see me, but I'm TOTALLY doing my little snoopy happy-dance over here and Kermit arms! Praying and FX that inspections go smoothly and that you get the "clear to close"!

I have been able to intermittently lurk and see what you all have been up to (a whole lot of FABULOUSNESS as usual) but life's been so busy here that I don't get much time to play on the computer (and even less on the sewing machine as of late ). Maybe someday *sigh*  SO, keep up the good work!

Sunshine


----------



## PrincessMickey

Chasingmarcus said:


> I could not find to quote it, but someone asked about Kenmore accessories?  Kenmores were made by Janome so their accessories should work with little problem.  Hope this helps!



Thanks. Funny I don't even remember seeing Janome in the store. I only saw Singers and Brothers and the needles they had were made by Singer and say they are universal for all machines. I grabbed them and they work alright but I'm not thrilled with them, I'll see what Joann's next time I need them.  



NiniMorris said:


> And by the way... not sure if I mentioned here or not...I am going to be a grand mother again!  My Disney hating daughter and her Disney loving husband are having their first  in about 12 weeks.  They are not peeking, so at present time we are all guessing... will it be little Amelia ... or little Alexander?  However, they did purchase two sets of Mickey ears in December at Disney in infant size...one with Amelia and one with Alexander...that is how they are planning on announcing to the world if it is a girl or boy!
> 
> I certainly hope I do not have to wait ANOTHER 5 years to get my next grand child!  LOL
> 
> Nini



Congrats  And what a fun way to reveal the gender and name when the baby is born!!



billwendy said:


> New Big Give coming TOMORROW!!!!!!! ( :



Yeah!! Hope you're feeling better.

And Andrea, I forgot in my last catch up thread to mention you but so glad to hear you have not one but two offers on the house!! I hope the first one comes through quickly for you so you can get back to sewing!


----------



## VBAndrea

Thanks for all who have responded with good wishes about our house.  I asked our realtor to let me know when inspection was scheduled and she has yet too, though I've been having e-mail problems.  I know I'll hear from her when it's over.  They only have until the 28th to do it.  I will breathe a sign of relief once it's done and the buyers are satisfied.


Look at this PLEASE if you get a chance:
http://www.facebook.com/HembyChildrens

It features Lisa who was a former Make A Wish that we did a BG for.  Please watch the link to the video in it's entirety to help her view count go up.  We'd really like it to be as high as possible by her birthday on March 3!  TY in advance 

I have done little work on my latest skirt for Alexa.  I have been trying to lose weight b/c I keep gaining as I get older and am fed up.  So I have been working out almost everyday.  And when I work out I don't sew.  And I'm still not losing   It's so frustrating.




cogero said:


> I haven't shared in a while since I haven't been sewing but now that the bus strike is over I have more time. This is what I did this week, the PJs are for Miss C and the rest was for an order and are on their way to Disney right now.
> 
> PEnguin PJS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P & F Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lightening McQueen Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Duffy (this is very similar to the one I made Miss C back last summer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to get busy today with things that need to get done.


First, I've very glad the bus strike is over so you get some of your time back.  Second, glad to hear things are going well with your pregnancy, even though I can imagine it gets harder as you get older.  I was 39 when I had Alexa and it wasn't bad at all (despite the horrid pg sickness but it stopped at 7 mos with her).  Did you/do you plan on finding out the gender?
Third, beautiful work on all the clothes.  I always love your fabric combos so I miss it when you don't post your creations over here.  I just don't have time to read everyone's TRs anymore so never get over to yours like I used to.



NiniMorris said:


> Wow...I can not believe how long it has been since I have been on here!  (hanging my head in shame!)
> 
> So many new names (as well as some not so new names!)  Andrea...so glad about your house!  Cheryl, your son should have come to GA for the movie shoot in my back yard... while it was more annoying than exciting (especially after we found out the stars were not going to be here) it was a bit of fun!
> 
> I promise to not stay away so long this time!
> 
> 
> Nini


 So good to see you!



PrincessMickey said:


> Wow, it's been forever since I posted here but I have been reading along. Love all the dresses, quilts are fantastic, and the towel robes and backpack and everything else too! I know Flora, you asked about my new job, I am loving it, it really fits me and my coworkers are great and I love working with them. I haven't been doing too much sewing but this week I plan on working on some stuff for the give. On a side note I needed needles for my machine. I have a Kenmore so I usually run into Sears to get my needles. I went in the other day and lo and behold they don't have Kenmore sewing stuff any more. The needles are Singer needles and they didn't even have Kenmore machines. I was curious and went online and they don't have anything there either so it looks like they have stopped making the machines and all the accessories too.
> 
> I have been working on teaching myself crochet. I have lots of downtime at work so I've been getting lots of practice. Here is my first hat and scarf I made. Just ignore the horrible self mirror picture, I had just come inside from shoveling snow.. I am working on another hat and scarf set and might make matching mittens for both sets too. I also started working on an afghan for my cousin's wedding gift this summer. I had originailly wanted to do a quilt but wasn't sure I would have the time so why not crochet while I'm working


Very impressive!  I can crochet a wee bit but someday I want to learn to knit.  So cool that you have the time at work to be able to crochet.  Wish I had a job like that.  I work today too which means I'll be exhausted when I get home.  


PrincessMom4 said:


> Dumb question, do you think this bathing suit cover-up is acceptable (allowed) at the pool at the resorts only?? (I know NOT the theme parks or water parks). I made it from a line of fabric that we have at our store.


Why could you not wear it at the water parks?



strega7 said:


> Hello, thought I would drop by and post the latest.  I haven't posted in awhile, but have really been enjoying all the beautiful stuff that has been posted.  We had a week off work this week and I have made a couple of easy strip quilts for some friends who just had babies.  The only thing disney about the first one is the applique font, but I thought it was cute and would share anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this isn't disney either, but the older brother who is not yet 2 enjoyed his baby sisters so much, I had to make him his own, so here is his...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to work tomorrow   but, I will try harder to stay up with this thread.


They look great and I especially love the colors in the boys quilt.



Shea&Van said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I posted a while back about my quest for matching bowling shirts and pillowcase dresses for my kids.  You all provided some honest and helpful feedback, which I appreciated very much
> 
> After quietly stalking this thread for a while, I just wanted to say I love the beautiful things you all put together.  I'm really inspired.  I'm going to attempt to make some matching fleece hats for us for our trip.  My MIL has an old sewing machine she says I can practice on.  I'll keep you posted on my progress.
> 
> Also, I wanted to share a coupon I got for Fabric.com.  It is 15% off sitewide with NO minimum purchase.  The code is THX113 and if you order more than $35 worth you get free shipping.  Just wanted to share.  I ordered some fabric and fleece and got a bunch of stuff for my $35 and got the discount!
> 
> Woot Woot!!
> 
> Also, in other news, I found my old planning binder and lo and behold, found an antique looking reciept from early 2011 from the lady who did my outfits last time.  I decided to send her an email to see if she was still around and SHE IS!  She is doing the two pillow case dresses and one bowling shirts for me.  She actually already had the fabric I wanted.  SCORE.  All three pieces were $65 with the shipping.  I'm SOOOOOOOO happy!
> 
> The outfits she made last time still look amazing and they were worn dozens of times!  I'm hoping for another excellent transaction.
> 
> Anywho, happy sewing to everyone.  Hope the coupon is helpful.
> 
> Thanks again for all the inspiration!


Wow -- great you found your receipt so you can get your super deal again   I'm also glad to see you're going to attempt some sewing.  We'll be here to help you along.



cjbear said:


> Anyone have an iron recommendation? Mine stopped heating up yesterday.  Looked a little on Amazon but the reviews are so contradictory with the same models described as both wonderful and junk that I am completely confused now!
> 
> The only feature that I am really interested in is the ability to turn off/override the auto-shutoff so the iron heats continuously.  I'd like a bit more expensive as this is the second cheap iron from Target that I've worn out.  Thanks!


No recommendation but glad you asked b/c it's it's one of the things on my list to buy when our house sells!


Chasingmarcus said:


> These are great!  I am planning on getting a better embroidery machine next month.  I was wondering where do you like to find your designs?  I know my daughter would love a Lighting McQueen shirt (but made a bit girlier!)
> 
> 
> 
> I too have the Shark Professional.  You can not override the auto shut off, but it heats up really fast. I love it and was so happy when I got rid of my Rowenta one.
> 
> I could not find to quote it, but someone asked about Kenmore accessories?  Kenmores were made by Janome so their accessories should work with little problem.  Hope this helps!
> 
> I did find the grace pattern as well as the simply sweet.  There are things that I liked about each pattern, and might just have to get both and read through to see what I think would work better for my daughter.  She does not like so much strappy dresses (she prefers sleeves) but they are so cute!  My niece on the other hand would love a strappy dress so the pattern won't be lost completely.
> 
> I was wondering if you had any suggestions for American Girl sized patterns.  Specifically to turn into princess dresses?  I have the simplicity pattern, but was a bit intimidated to try them.  I usually sew from PDF patterns and they seem far less intimidating.  Sewing doll clothes does not scare me in general, just looking for a few patterns you might have used and loved.
> 
> Along that note, does anyone know of a good place to get t-shirts for the dolls to wear?  I hope to embroider some of them to match DD for our trip when I get my new machine next month, and was having a harder time finding a source.


Heather Sue has a Lightning McQueen and I think Sweet Peas does as well.

I agree with everyone to go to Carla's (Scientific Seamstress) blog for princifying patterns.  I also make my t-shirts using her free pattern on her blog.  I don't have the link off hand but if you look at VBAndrea on Pinterest it's under my AG section.


goteamwood said:


> I haven't made doll clothes, but I second that the Carla C patterns do include them. I have been getting blanks from ARB Blanks and the have blank doll shirts. Their blanks are very good quality and I really like them. They also ship super fast.
> 
> On another note, I finished my under-the-sea baby quilt this morning, I love the way it turned out. It is not often that I am sad when I ship stuff off, but I will definitely miss this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have all these ideas to do other versions of this quilt with appliques. I am thinking mickey/minnie next. I know I have plenty of fabrics for that on hand even.


It is really beautiful.  I'd have a hard time packaging that one up too.


kellygirl2 said:


> So I have the first of what will probably be a million questions.  I bought some flannel to make easy fit pajama pants for my twins.   I noticed on the selvage it is "not for use for childrens sleepware".  We have never used anything else but Carters Pajamas so I never have even thought about this.
> 
> Just curious on everyone's opinion and what is the best material for pajama pants.   My twins are just about to turn 3.
> 
> Everything posted is amazing as usual.  I love the blue sea themed quilt!
> 
> Have a great Monday.
> 
> Kelly


Just don't set your children on fire   I use flannel all the time for sleepwear.  Just another one of those disclaimers to keep lawsuits at bay.



sewmess said:


> QUESTION:
> 
> I'm going to make some lounging around pants for a friend and wondered if anyone had made the easy fits for adults.  I read that they ran big for the kids and wondered if this was the case for adults too?


 The adults do NOT run big.  The legs are still wide, but in the hips and the butt I'd say they are true to size.



NiniMorris said:


> While they DO make flannel that is flame retardant (be prepared to pay a pretty penny for it) the flame retardant chemical does wash out after a while )some reports say with as little as two washings).  Some of the chemicals they use are pretty bad in them selves, and back in the late 70's there was one chemical that was found to cause sterility in males.  (I can't remember the name at the moment, but from what I remember it was a chemical that was used for YEARS!)
> 
> Some experts suggest pjs that are more form fitting (as opposed to loose and flowy).  This is the main reason I will not make pjs...but my DD prefers to sleep in t shirts and flannel lounge pants....
> 
> +++++++++++++++++
> 
> 
> And by the way... not sure if I mentioned here or not...I am going to be a grand mother again!  My Disney hating daughter and her Disney loving husband are having their first  in about 12 weeks.  They are not peeking, so at present time we are all guessing... will it be little Amelia ... or little Alexander?  However, they did purchase two sets of Mickey ears in December at Disney in infant size...one with Amelia and one with Alexander...that is how they are planning on announcing to the world if it is a girl or boy!
> 
> I certainly hope I do not have to wait ANOTHER 5 years to get my next grand child!  LOL
> 
> 
> Nini


Congrats and I LOVE both names!



billwendy said:


> New Big Give coming TOMORROW!!!!!!! ( :


Exciting -- I may actually be able to start participating if our dang inspection ever gets done!  They had better be doing it today!  I will feel a weight lifted off my shoulder once that's over.



smile5sunshine said:


> ANDREA!!!!!! Oh my golly I am SOOOOOOOOOO excited about your house! You can't see me, but I'm TOTALLY doing my little snoopy happy-dance over here and Kermit arms! Praying and FX that inspections go smoothly and that you get the "clear to close"!
> 
> I have been able to intermittently lurk and see what you all have been up to (a whole lot of FABULOUSNESS as usual) but life's been so busy here that I don't get much time to play on the computer (and even less on the sewing machine as of late ). Maybe someday *sigh*  SO, keep up the good work!
> 
> Sunshine


I'm sooooooooooooo glad to see you!!!!  I myself have been absent alot but you really fell off the face of the Disbout!  Hope all is going well and that your getting some sewing in with all that homeschooling.


----------



## cogero

NiniMorris said:


> And by the way... not sure if I mentioned here or not...I am going to be a grand mother again!  My Disney hating daughter and her Disney loving husband are having their first  in about 12 weeks.  They are not peeking, so at present time we are all guessing... will it be little Amelia ... or little Alexander?  However, they did purchase two sets of Mickey ears in December at Disney in infant size...one with Amelia and one with Alexander...that is how they are planning on announcing to the world if it is a girl or boy!
> 
> I certainly hope I do not have to wait ANOTHER 5 years to get my next grand child!  LOL
> 
> 
> Nini



I love the names they chose 



smile5sunshine said:


> ANDREA!!!!!! Oh my golly I am SOOOOOOOOOO excited about your house! You can't see me, but I'm TOTALLY doing my little snoopy happy-dance over here and Kermit arms! Praying and FX that inspections go smoothly and that you get the "clear to close"!
> 
> I have been able to intermittently lurk and see what you all have been up to (a whole lot of FABULOUSNESS as usual) but life's been so busy here that I don't get much time to play on the computer (and even less on the sewing machine as of late ). Maybe someday *sigh*  SO, keep up the good work!
> 
> Sunshine




I was just thinking about you, so glad you posted. I hate when life is so super busy like that.



VBAndrea said:


> Thanks for all who have responded with good wishes about our house.  I asked our realtor to let me know when inspection was scheduled and she has yet too, though I've been having e-mail problems.  I know I'll hear from her when it's over.  They only have until the 28th to do it.  I will breathe a sign of relief once it's done and the buyers are satisfied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, I've very glad the bus strike is over so you get some of your time back.  Second, glad to hear things are going well with your pregnancy, even though I can imagine it gets harder as you get older.  I was 39 when I had Alexa and it wasn't bad at all (despite the horrid pg sickness but it stopped at 7 mos with her).  Did you/do you plan on finding out the gender?
> Third, beautiful work on all the clothes.  I always love your fabric combos so I miss it when you don't post your creations over here.  I just don't have time to read everyone's TRs anymore so never get over to yours like I used to.
> 
> 
> :.



Thanks Andrea according to the last 2 sonograms I have had there are no obvious boy parts so we are going with its a girl. We have a name but we are keeping it secret at this point because the first name is not a family name but a name J C and I love but the middle name is my Moms middle name and we don't want to hear flack from the other side of the family since primarily my kids have been named after my parents. Not my fault that they don't have any family names I like


----------



## dianemom2

kellygirl2 said:


> So I have the first of what will probably be a million questions.  I bought some flannel to make easy fit pajama pants for my twins.   I noticed on the selvage it is "not for use for childrens sleepware".  We have never used anything else but Carters Pajamas so I never have even thought about this.
> Kelly


Yes, they print that on there to protect the companies that make the flannel.  I think most of us have used it for kids pajamas or nightgowns anyhow.  




PrincessMom4 said:


> Well of course. I would not want to scare people for life...lol
> 
> I just wanted to make sure that I look appropriate.


I think that would look great.  And I probably scare a few people even when I am in a bathing suit. 



sewmess said:


> QUESTION:
> 
> I'm going to make some lounging around pants for a friend and wondered if anyone had made the easy fits for adults.  I read that they ran big for the kids and wondered if this was the case for adults too?


I have made them for my girls.  They fit just fine.



NiniMorris said:


> And by the way... not sure if I mentioned here or not...I am going to be a grand mother again!  My Disney hating daughter and her Disney loving husband are having their first  in about 12 weeks.  They are not peeking, so at present time we are all guessing... will it be little Amelia ... or little Alexander?  However, they did purchase two sets of Mickey ears in December at Disney in infant size...one with Amelia and one with Alexander...that is how they are planning on announcing to the world if it is a girl or boy!
> Nini


Congratulations!  What a fun way for them to announce what they are having!



smile5sunshine said:


> I have been able to intermittently lurk and see what you all have been up to (a whole lot of FABULOUSNESS as usual) but life's been so busy here that I don't get much time to play on the computer (and even less on the sewing machine as of late ). Maybe someday *sigh*  SO, keep up the good work!
> 
> Sunshine


I hope things slow down a bit for you and you get some time to sew!  And to visit us on here.


----------



## NiniMorris

cogero said:


> I love the names they chose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just thinking about you, so glad you posted. I hate when life is so super busy like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Andrea according to the last 2 sonograms I have had there are no obvious boy parts so we are going with its a girl. We have a name but we are keeping it secret at this point because the first name is not a family name but a name J C and I love but the middle name is my Moms middle name and we don't want to hear flack from the other side of the family since primarily my kids have been named after my parents. Not my fault that they don't have any family names I like



LOL about your name choice!


My daughter and her husband spent weeks working on names (waaaaaay before they were expecting!) Making sure they did NOT pick any family names.  Even going back 4 generations!  Then, the first name had to have a minimum of 3 syllables with at lest two nick names , I don't remember the middle names for either child, so I can't remember the rules about that...

They had a list a mile long of requirements for each name...and they have them picked out for all 4 kids they want.  So that meant all the names had to go together. (Did I say that my son in law is a research assistant?)  Then, of course, was the final test of each name...he made mock up business cards for each name...one for a doctor one for a lawyer.  The names had to be dignified sounding!  

After they chose the names I asked about what happens if the girl marries someone with a different name...because initials cannot say or mean anything!  So of course, he had to redo some of them!




Nini


----------



## VBAndrea

Diane, I think I lost my quote of yours.  I didn't know your mother had surgery.  I am hoping it was for something minor and that she is recovering well.


----------



## babynala

Lost some quotes when I had to restart my machine so I apologize.



goteamwood said:


> I just wanted to share this quick project I whipped up today, in case any of you might have pirate-crazy kids (Or these might be fun pixie dust for big gives...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These took about 10 minutes to make both maps, and I think my kids are going to go nuts for them. I am going to hold off giving them to the boys until our road trip to Florida next month. (Sadly we are not going to visit Disney, just grandpa, but there is evidently a pirate-themed day cruise near his house in Ft. Meyers so we plan to do that.)
> 
> Essentially I cut two rough rectangles from each of two fabrics, one is the pirate map fabric, the other is a parchment-looking scrap I had in from my Fat Quarter Shop grab bag. I sewed them right-sides together, left a hole, turned the right way and top stitched. I thought about adding a ribbon to tie it up like a crayon roll would have but my kids are 3 and can't tie. I might add a grommet or a loop and snap so they can attach it to their bags or something.
> 
> Anyway, fun easy project which I think my kids are going to love.
> Jen


Those came out really cute and I'm sure they will be a big hit with your boys.  



aboveH20 said:


> Good to know.  I've eaten at the Wilderness Lodge a couple times (and it looks like we have lunch there on the upcoming Backstage Magic tour).  Since I live so close to the Adirondacks it seems too close to home, like Saratoga Springs.  I live in Saratoga country so SSR would seem like driving up the highway a couple exits.
> 
> I'll sleep at Wilderness Lodge eventually.


The Backstage Magic tour sounds like fun.  Is your DS doing that with you?  We did the Keys to the Kingdom tour about a year ago and really enjoyed it.



cogero said:


> Thanks for asking The bus strike ended last Friday and the busses resumed on Wednesday when we went back to school. It has honestly been a huge relief to me. I am feeling pretty good. I will admit it has been hard being pregnant this time around.


I think it is harder to be pregnant when you have other ones to take care of.  I'm sure it is harder when the kids are older and have schedules vs. having a little one that doesn't have to be at school, dance, ect.



cogero said:


> I haven't shared in a while since I haven't been sewing but now that the bus strike is over I have more time. This is what I did this week, the PJs are for Miss C and the rest was for an order and are on their way to Disney right now.
> 
> PEnguin PJS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P & F Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lightening McQueen Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Duffy (this is very similar to the one I made Miss C back last summer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to get busy today with things that need to get done.


Love those PJs and your t-shirts look perfect.  I do love that little Duffy bear.  I have tried to steer my kids away from Duffy because they both love stuffed animals.  They are a little old for stuffed animals but it doesn't stop them from asking and since he is so cute I know I would cave.



PrincessMickey said:


> I have been working on teaching myself crochet. I have lots of downtime at work so I've been getting lots of practice. Here is my first hat and scarf I made. Just ignore the horrible self mirror picture, I had just come inside from shoveling snow.. I am working on another hat and scarf set and might make matching mittens for both sets too. I also started working on an afghan for my cousin's wedding gift this summer. I had originailly wanted to do a quilt but wasn't sure I would have the time so why not crochet while I'm working


Great job on the crochet.  Your hat and scarf look very cozy.  I have a Kenmore machine too and didn't realize Sears stopped carrying them.  

Thanks to the poster that said they were made by Janome, good to know for future reference.



PrincessMom4 said:


> Dumb question, do you think this bathing suit cover-up is acceptable (allowed) at the pool at the resorts only?? (I know NOT the theme parks or water parks). I made it from a line of fabric that we have at our store.


That cover up looks really nice and I agree with others - you are fine to wear that down to the pool.  



strega7 said:


> Hello, thought I would drop by and post the latest.  I haven't posted in awhile, but have really been enjoying all the beautiful stuff that has been posted.  We had a week off work this week and I have made a couple of easy strip quilts for some friends who just had babies.  The only thing disney about the first one is the applique font, but I thought it was cute and would share anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this isn't disney either, but the older brother who is not yet 2 enjoyed his baby sisters so much, I had to make him his own, so here is his...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to work tomorrow   but, I will try harder to stay up with this thread.


How sweet to make one for big brother too.  They both look cute and cozy.



Shea&Van said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I posted a while back about my quest for matching bowling shirts and pillowcase dresses for my kids.  You all provided some honest and helpful feedback, which I appreciated very much
> 
> After quietly stalking this thread for a while, I just wanted to say I love the beautiful things you all put together.  I'm really inspired.  I'm going to attempt to make some matching fleece hats for us for our trip.  My MIL has an old sewing machine she says I can practice on.  I'll keep you posted on my progress.
> 
> Also, I wanted to share a coupon I got for Fabric.com.  It is 15% off sitewide with NO minimum purchase.  The code is THX113 and if you order more than $35 worth you get free shipping.  Just wanted to share.  I ordered some fabric and fleece and got a bunch of stuff for my $35 and got the discount!
> 
> Woot Woot!!
> 
> Also, in other news, I found my old planning binder and lo and behold, found an antique looking reciept from early 2011 from the lady who did my outfits last time.  I decided to send her an email to see if she was still around and SHE IS!  She is doing the two pillow case dresses and one bowling shirts for me.  She actually already had the fabric I wanted.  SCORE.  All three pieces were $65 with the shipping.  I'm SOOOOOOOO happy!
> 
> The outfits she made last time still look amazing and they were worn dozens of times!  I'm hoping for another excellent transaction.
> 
> Anywho, happy sewing to everyone.  Hope the coupon is helpful.
> 
> Thanks again for all the inspiration!


Glad you were able to find the women that created the stuff from your last trip.  Good luck with the sewing practice, you'll be making your own stuff for your next trip!  





goteamwood said:


> On another note, I finished my under-the-sea baby quilt this morning, I love the way it turned out. It is not often that I am sad when I ship stuff off, but I will definitely miss this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have all these ideas to do other versions of this quilt with appliques. I am thinking mickey/minnie next. I know I have plenty of fabrics for that on hand even.


Wow, that quilt looks even better all finished up and I love the binding fabric. 




cogero said:


> Thanks Andrea according to the last 2 sonograms I have had there are no obvious boy parts so we are going with its a girl. We have a name but we are keeping it secret at this point because the first name is not a family name but a name J C and I love but the middle name is my Moms middle name and we don't want to hear flack from the other side of the family since primarily my kids have been named after my parents. Not my fault that they don't have any family names I like


My kids both have middle names from my side of the family.  I don't think my DH or his family care one way or the other.  Plus all of his siblings had their kids before us so they could have used any family name they wanted.  If I got any flack I would just tell my DH that when he gives birth to a baby he can name it whatever he wants.  



NiniMorris said:


> My daughter and her husband spent weeks working on names (waaaaaay before they were expecting!) Making sure they did NOT pick any family names.  Even going back 4 generations!  Then, the first name had to have a minimum of 3 syllables with at lest two nick names , I don't remember the middle names for either child, so I can't remember the rules about that...
> 
> They had a list a mile long of requirements for each name...and they have them picked out for all 4 kids they want.  So that meant all the names had to go together. (Did I say that my son in law is a research assistant?)  Then, of course, was the final test of each name...he made mock up business cards for each name...one for a doctor one for a lawyer.  The names had to be dignified sounding!
> 
> After they chose the names I asked about what happens if the girl marries someone with a different name...because initials cannot say or mean anything!  So of course, he had to redo some of them!
> 
> 
> Nini


Oh my, that is so funny that he made up mock business cards.  I am a planner but didn't have a name picked out for either of my kids until we were at the hospital.  We spent the early hours of labor looking through the baby naming book.  At least with Curtis we were down to only one letter of the alphabet because my family's tradition is that all the kids have the same first initial.  I guess my SIL didn't get that memo but that is why my sister's husband calls their youngest Jate instead of Kate.  


ANDREA - so glad to hear that your house in RI is under contract.  I really hope everything works out and you can put up the SOLD sign very soon.


My machines are in the shop so I was hoping to be like Diane and get a whole bunch of things cut out and ready to sew but it is not happening.  Oh well.


----------



## rharper1496

We have progress on Sofia!  I still need to do all the detailing and trim but the base is done.  I tried it on her this morning and it's slightly big but not horribly so.  At the rate she's growing it'll fit in about 3 weeks.  I'm glad I decided to just do it, I read this morning that the Disney Store doesn't expect them back in stock until Halloween


----------



## cogero

Actually DH is way more picky on names than I am and he came up with the middle name for this one which I am shocked at. Guess he really does like my mom.

Oh want to know the name my MIL wants for this one Annette. what are we in 1950.


----------



## disneychic2

strega7 said:


> Hello, thought I would drop by and post the latest.  I haven't posted in awhile, but have really been enjoying all the beautiful stuff that has been posted.  We had a week off work this week and I have made a couple of easy strip quilts for some friends who just had babies.  The only thing disney about the first one is the applique font, but I thought it was cute and would share anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this isn't disney either, but the older brother who is not yet 2 enjoyed his baby sisters so much, I had to make him his own, so here is his...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to work tomorrow   but, I will try harder to stay up with this thread.



We love to see whatever anyone has done...Disney or not! Those quilts are beautiful and I agree it was so sweet of you to make one for the brother!



Shea&Van said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I posted a while back about my quest for matching bowling shirts and pillowcase dresses for my kids.  You all provided some honest and helpful feedback, which I appreciated very much
> 
> After quietly stalking this thread for a while, I just wanted to say I love the beautiful things you all put together.  I'm really inspired.  I'm going to attempt to make some matching fleece hats for us for our trip.  My MIL has an old sewing machine she says I can practice on.  I'll keep you posted on my progress.
> 
> Also, I wanted to share a coupon I got for Fabric.com.  It is 15% off sitewide with NO minimum purchase.  The code is THX113 and if you order more than $35 worth you get free shipping.  Just wanted to share.  I ordered some fabric and fleece and got a bunch of stuff for my $35 and got the discount!
> 
> Woot Woot!!
> 
> Also, in other news, I found my old planning binder and lo and behold, found an antique looking reciept from early 2011 from the lady who did my outfits last time.  I decided to send her an email to see if she was still around and SHE IS!  She is doing the two pillow case dresses and one bowling shirts for me.  She actually already had the fabric I wanted.  SCORE.  All three pieces were $65 with the shipping.  I'm SOOOOOOOO happy!
> 
> The outfits she made last time still look amazing and they were worn dozens of times!  I'm hoping for another excellent transaction.
> 
> Anywho, happy sewing to everyone.  Hope the coupon is helpful.
> 
> Thanks again for all the inspiration!



Glad you found your receipt and have placed an order. Great prices! And I'm glad you're going to make some hats for your family. I'm sure you'll do a great job and will soon be cranking out lots of fun stuff. At least you know where to come if you have any questions now. Everyone on here is so very helpful! Good luck on the hats and don't forget to post pictures of everything.



Chasingmarcus said:


> These are great!  I am planning on getting a better embroidery machine next month.  I was wondering where do you like to find your designs?  I know my daughter would love a Lighting McQueen shirt (but made a bit girlier!



Have you decided which machine you'll get? Still thinking the Brother 700? I just got a new machine, but it's a combo since I don't have room for an embroidery machine, sewing machine and my serger. It would be nice to be able to sew while things are stitching out, but I'm just happy to have such a nice machine! Good luck with purchasing your machine. I know you'll love it!



goteamwood said:


> On another note, I finished my under-the-sea baby quilt this morning, I love the way it turned out. It is not often that I am sad when I ship stuff off, but I will definitely miss this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have all these ideas to do other versions of this quilt with appliques. I am thinking mickey/minnie next. I know I have plenty of fabrics for that on hand even.



The finished quilt is even more adorable! I love the fabric choices. The colors are so rich. I wouldn't want to part with it either. Love your idea of a Mickey/Minnie version. The possibilities are endless! Have fun with it!



NiniMorris said:


> And by the way... not sure if I mentioned here or not...I am going to be a grand mother again!  My Disney hating daughter and her Disney loving husband are having their first  in about 12 weeks.  They are not peeking, so at present time we are all guessing... will it be little Amelia ... or little Alexander?  However, they did purchase two sets of Mickey ears in December at Disney in infant size...one with Amelia and one with Alexander...that is how they are planning on announcing to the world if it is a girl or boy!
> 
> I certainly hope I do not have to wait ANOTHER 5 years to get my next grand child!  LOL
> 
> 
> Nini



Congrats! I love the "they are not peeking" comment! What a cute way to announce the gender too! I also have 3 of my 4 kids who do not love Disney. I'm wondering where in the world I went wrong.



NiniMorris said:


> LOL about your name choice!
> 
> 
> My daughter and her husband spent weeks working on names (waaaaaay before they were expecting!) Making sure they did NOT pick any family names.  Even going back 4 generations!  Then, the first name had to have a minimum of 3 syllables with at lest two nick names , I don't remember the middle names for either child, so I can't remember the rules about that...
> 
> They had a list a mile long of requirements for each name...and they have them picked out for all 4 kids they want.  So that meant all the names had to go together. (Did I say that my son in law is a research assistant?)  Then, of course, was the final test of each name...he made mock up business cards for each name...one for a doctor one for a lawyer.  The names had to be dignified sounding!
> 
> After they chose the names I asked about what happens if the girl marries someone with a different name...because initials cannot say or mean anything!  So of course, he had to redo some of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



This seriously had me laughing! It is so hard to pick a name that sounds good with the last name and you try to find something that kids can't make fun of in any way or have an embarrassing connotation to it. Believe me, working in a hospital, I've seen some name combinations that definitely came under the heading, WHAT WERE THEIR PARENTS THINKING???


----------



## disneychic2

rharper1496 said:


> We have progress on Sofia!  I still need to do all the detailing and trim but the base is done.  I tried it on her this morning and it's slightly big but not horribly so.  At the rate she's growing it'll fit in about 3 weeks.  I'm glad I decided to just do it, I read this morning that the Disney Store doesn't expect them back in stock until Halloween



This is too adorable! You did a fantastic job so far. :good vibes



*Diane:* So glad your Mom got through her surgery ok, but sorry to hear you're still fighting that upper respiratory thing. I'm feeling much better, almost back to normal except the lingering cough. Anyway, hope your Mom recovers quickly. Will she be having rehab? My mom had both her hips replaced about 10 years apart and had rehab for one but not the other. It was a long healing process for her both times, but she tends to be a slow healer. Hope that's not the case for your Mom.

*Andrea:* Hope you hear something today about the inspection. Time seems to crawl by when you're waiting for such important news.


----------



## DisneyMom5

rharper1496 said:


> We have progress on Sofia!  I still need to do all the detailing and trim but the base is done.  I tried it on her this morning and it's slightly big but not horribly so.  At the rate she's growing it'll fit in about 3 weeks.  I'm glad I decided to just do it, I read this morning that the Disney Store doesn't expect them back in stock until Halloween



Love it!  Don't show my girls.  LOL
Are you using a particular pattern?


----------



## thomtas

I haven't been on to say my thanks for all the welcoming and information that has been shared! 

pyrxtc-Thank you for the warm welcome, I love the Cindy dress. It turned out so beautiful!!!

PurpleEars-Thank you for welcoming me and for the machine advice. I'm really looking forward to appliqueing. How does one applique on to items that aren't one piece and flat? Like a t-shirt or pants? More research is definitely needed by me on all the sewing stuff!

dianemom2-I love the Ariel dress! I am in awe at how you ladies match up fabrics and they look awesome. I see fabric at the store and wonder how on earth I make them work together! Thank you for my welcome wishes and the advice on machines. As soon as I get my machine from my grandpa I hope to be up and running on "easy" or "simple" beginner projects, test the waters so to speak!!!

rebeccalizzie-Thank you for advice on machines!

VBAndrea-Thank you as well for your input on machines!

Right now I am still waiting to get my machine from my grandpa (it is in my grandma's sewing room, which he hasn't touched much since she passed). I called him recently thinking he could tell me the type of machine but that was a no go. He said he never did understand those silly things, LOL . Right now if Mother Nature cooperates we will be heading up to visit him and get my machine on the 9th. All of the items look great, I especially love the under the sea quilt!!!! Precious! Now off to corral the kiddos, we have a snow storm again so all 6 kids will be home today .


----------



## billwendy

Andrea - you dont know how excited I was to read about your house!!! it has been a long haul for you guys, and you have been so patient with it all!! YAY!!!!!

Everyone - the concussion is giving me migranes that cause vertigo and dull headaches. They started me on a medication last Thursday, and I havent seen much of a difference yet. I know this will all blow over soon!! Im also having some blurred/double vision, but its not constant - not sure what to do about that one!!!


----------



## billwendy

A new big give!!!! Its up and ready for you all to come over and show Jacob and Tyler how special they are. This is their first family vacation ever! Jacob has mitochondrial disease, and his family was blown away when they got the diagnosis, and also told that he may only live 10-20 more years!!! So sad! They deserve to have a magical, wonderful, memory packed trip!!! Please come and help us send them off on an amazing journey!!!







Here is a link to the big give site!
http://disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi


----------



## Chasingmarcus

rharper1496 said:


> /


Fabulous!  My daughter is a Sophie and she would think it was too fun to have her dress.  She did not like the movie though...go figure.



disneychic2 said:


> Have you decided which machine you'll get? Still thinking the Brother 700? I just got a new machine, but it's a combo since I don't have room for an embroidery machine, sewing machine and my serger. It would be nice to be able to sew while things are stitching out, but I'm just happy to have such a nice machine! Good luck with purchasing your machine. I know you'll love it!


Yes, I am leaning towards the 700.  I am a bit nervous, but I know I will enjoy it when I force my self to use it.  I have a sewing machine that I love, (Janome 6500 and a platinum for travel) and a brother serger...which now that I have gotten over my fear of serging has been wonderful!  My current embroidery machine still works well, but I would need a new reader/card, and at that price I think I should just get a new machine, with an easier way to transfer designs and a bigger embroidery area.

Thank you so much for the advice on patterns and where to find the doll shirts.  I checked out each of the sites and made a few orders. The only other one I found was from a website called Blanks Boutique.  It is a cute shirt, but I don't know about the quality as I have never ordered from them before.  They are just in the pre-order stage though I think.

Too bad I actually have to work today and can not just sew for fun!


----------



## disneychic2

thomtas said:


> Right now I am still waiting to get my machine from my grandpa (it is in my grandma's sewing room, which he hasn't touched much since she passed). I called him recently thinking he could tell me the type of machine but that was a no go. He said he never did understand those silly things, LOL . Right now if Mother Nature cooperates we will be heading up to visit him and get my machine on the 9th. All of the items look great, I especially love the under the sea quilt!!!! Precious! Now off to corral the kiddos, we have a snow storm again so all 6 kids will be home today .



Let me add my welcome as well. You'll find lots of great information and support here. I think it's exciting to "discover" what machine you'll get. There are several on this site who have vintage machines and love them to death. Whatever it is, it will get you started and hopefully open up a whole new world of sewing for you. Be sure to keep us posted.



billwendy said:


> Andrea - you dont know how excited I was to read about your house!!! it has been a long haul for you guys, and you have been so patient with it all!! YAY!!!!!
> 
> Everyone - the concussion is giving me migranes that cause vertigo and dull headaches. They started me on a medication last Thursday, and I havent seen much of a difference yet. I know this will all blow over soon!! Im also having some blurred/double vision, but its not constant - not sure what to do about that one!!!



Oh no! That does not sound good at all. I'm so sorry you are still having so many problems. I hope the medication begins to help and that your blurred vision goes away. We need you healthy and happy!! Prayer coming your way!



Chasingmarcus said:


> Yes, I am leaning towards the 700.  I am a bit nervous, but I know I will enjoy it when I force my self to use it.  I have a sewing machine that I love, (Janome 6500 and a platinum for travel) and a brother serger...which now that I have gotten over my fear of serging has been wonderful!  My current embroidery machine still works well, but I would need a new reader/card, and at that price I think I should just get a new machine, with an easier way to transfer designs and a bigger embroidery area.
> 
> Too bad I actually have to work today and can not just sew for fun!



That's exactly why I got my new machine. Mine was a good one, but 12 years old and there just wasn't a good way to download new designs for embroidery. Of course the new machine will be amazing, but being nervous is totally understandable. Lots of us feel that way. I had my serger for a month before I even took it out of the box! 

I've always said working for a living cuts way into my real life!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

I am way behind again and as usual there is way too much to quote!

Andrea, great news about the house!  I know you've been waiting a long time for this!

Here are a couple of princess dresses I did for my nieces.











I don't think she hated the dress, she had just woke up from a nap!

Here is a close-up of the apron.  I love this design.








We had a chance to go see the Broadway version of Beauty and the Beast last Sunday.  Here is the outfit I made for Alexa.  I didn't think I would be able to get it done because my embroidery machine decided to quit working.  Luckily, my local sewing machine repairman was able to fix it.






I've made a couple of these skirts before and I forget how many hours of my life I have to give up for it, lol.  She loved it and felt like a princess so it was worth it!


----------



## sewmess

cogero said:


> Actually DH is way more picky on names than I am and he came up with the middle name for this one which I am shocked at. Guess he really does like my mom.
> 
> Oh want to know the name my MIL wants for this one Annette. what are we in 1950.



Ah, but it is classic Disney.  Imagine the glory of the "Annette" ears.



rharper1496 said:


> We have progress on Sofia!  I still need to do all the detailing and trim but the base is done.  I tried it on her this morning and it's slightly big but not horribly so.  At the rate she's growing it'll fit in about 3 weeks.  I'm glad I decided to just do it, I read this morning that the Disney Store doesn't expect them back in stock until Halloween



This is just beautiful.  I literally gasped when I saw it.  But I'm part magpie, and like my shiny things. 



billwendy said:


> Andrea - you dont know how excited I was to read about your house!!! it has been a long haul for you guys, and you have been so patient with it all!! YAY!!!!!
> 
> Everyone - the concussion is giving me migranes that cause vertigo and dull headaches. They started me on a medication last Thursday, and I havent seen much of a difference yet. I know this will all blow over soon!! Im also having some blurred/double vision, but its not constant - not sure what to do about that one!!!



Some migraine meds are the type that build up, but when I was on them I felt a difference almost immediately.  Prayers for your continued improvement.

I am going to do something drastic to my computer if it doesn't stop taking forever to upload photos.  I've got pictures of no-Disney related lounge pants I made for my husband and Disney related goodies he's made for me, but I can't get them to load.  

I'd also like to help with a big give, but that "pro-boards" thing makes me hesitate.  I'm no where near professional level and want to make these special kids something wonderful.


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> Diane, I think I lost my quote of yours.  I didn't know your mother had surgery.  I am hoping it was for something minor and that she is recovering well.


She had hip replacement yesterday.  I haven't seen her yet because I still have this darn cold!  I think I am close to being better but I really don't want to pass any germs along to her while she is recovering.



babynala said:


> I am a planner but didn't have a name picked out for either of my kids until we were at the hospital.  We spent the early hours of labor looking through the baby naming book.
> 
> My machines are in the shop so I was hoping to be like Diane and get a whole bunch of things cut out and ready to sew but it is not happening.  Oh well.



That's funny about how you waited to pick out the names.  I am a planner too.  I'm sure that Andrea won't be very surprised to know that I had my names picked out before my 5th month both times.  And I had the nursery ready about 3 months early when my first was born.  It was a good thing too since she was 5 weeks ahead of schedule.  Since we are Jewish, our tradition is to name our children after a deceased relative.  My older daughter was name for my grandfather and grandmother.  My younger daughter was named for my uncle and my husbands great aunt.  

I hope you get some stuff cut out.  I find it much easier to cut a bunch of items out and then sew.  Especially since I dislike the cutting and pinning compared to the planning, embroidering and sewing.



rharper1496 said:


> We have progress on Sofia!  I still need to do all the detailing and trim but the base is done.  I tried it on her this morning and it's slightly big but not horribly so.  At the rate she's growing it'll fit in about 3 weeks.  I'm glad I decided to just do it, I read this morning that the Disney Store doesn't expect them back in stock until Halloween


Very cute!  It is great that you can make the dress and don't have to wait for the Disney store.



cogero said:


> Actually DH is way more picky on names than I am and he came up with the middle name for this one which I am shocked at. Guess he really does like my mom.
> 
> Oh want to know the name my MIL wants for this one Annette. what are we in 1950.


Glad that your DH likes your mom enough to want to name the baby for her.  I know what you mean about MIL suggesting names.  My MIL really, really, really wanted me to name my  younger daughter Maiya, which is definitely not a name that I would have picked.  I finally told her that she got to name her children and that DH and I would be picking names for ours.



disneychic2 said:


> *Diane:* So glad your Mom got through her surgery ok, but sorry to hear you're still fighting that upper respiratory thing. I'm feeling much better, almost back to normal except the lingering cough. Anyway, hope your Mom recovers quickly. Will she be having rehab? My mom had both her hips replaced about 10 years apart and had rehab for one but not the other. It was a long healing process for her both times, but she tends to be a slow healer. Hope that's not the case for your Mom.


My cold is almost gone.  Finally!  I do still have the lingering cough though.  My mom is also a slow healer.  They told her to expect to be sent home after 2 days in the hospital but my dad is still hoping that they will send her to rehab.  If she goes home, they have the name of a home healthcare nurse who can come to stay with them for the first week after she gets home.



thomtas said:


> dianemom2-I love the Ariel dress! I am in awe at how you ladies match up fabrics and they look awesome. I see fabric at the store and wonder how on earth I make them work together!


Here is a little hint to matching up fabrics.  Many of the fabrics have a little row of squares along the border.  Those squares are the colors that were used in the fabric.  If you can match up those squares pretty closely, most of the times the fabrics will look good together.  Also, there are lots of lines of fabric that make mix and match items.




billwendy said:


> A new big give!!!! Its up and ready for you all to come over and show Jacob and Tyler how special they are. This is their first family vacation ever! Jacob has mitochondrial disease, and his family was blown away when they got the diagnosis, and also told that he may only live 10-20 more years!!! So sad! They deserve to have a magical, wonderful, memory packed trip!!! Please come and help us send them off on an amazing journey!!!


I just signed up!



WyomingMomof6 said:


>


The dresses for your nieces are adorable!  I love how you did the little apron with the wording on it.  Some day I might borrow that idea!!!  I hope both nieces loved the dresses.  Have you been sewing for your new grand baby too?

The Belle outfit for Alexa is wonderful!  I am sure she looked just perfect for the show.



sewmess said:


> I'd also like to help with a big give, but that "pro-boards" thing makes me hesitate.  I'm no where near professional level and want to make these special kids something wonderful.


You absolutely do not need to be a "pro" in order to contribute to a Big Give.  That's just the name of the board, not a requirement to join the group.  In fact, there are lots of things you can send even if you don't sew at all.  Right now they are looking for somebody to do some simple shorts to go with some of the shirts.  Come on over and sign up!


----------



## PurpleEars

NiniMorris said:


> While they DO make flannel that is flame retardant (be prepared to pay a pretty penny for it) the flame retardant chemical does wash out after a while )some reports say with as little as two washings).  Some of the chemicals they use are pretty bad in them selves, and back in the late 70's there was one chemical that was found to cause sterility in males.  (I can't remember the name at the moment, but from what I remember it was a chemical that was used for YEARS!)
> 
> Some experts suggest pjs that are more form fitting (as opposed to loose and flowy).  This is the main reason I will not make pjs...but my DD prefers to sleep in t shirts and flannel lounge pants....
> 
> +++++++++++++++++
> 
> 
> And by the way... not sure if I mentioned here or not...I am going to be a grand mother again!  My Disney hating daughter and her Disney loving husband are having their first  in about 12 weeks.  They are not peeking, so at present time we are all guessing... will it be little Amelia ... or little Alexander?  However, they did purchase two sets of Mickey ears in December at Disney in infant size...one with Amelia and one with Alexander...that is how they are planning on announcing to the world if it is a girl or boy!
> 
> I certainly hope I do not have to wait ANOTHER 5 years to get my next grand child!  LOL
> 
> 
> Nini



Thanks for the info on the flannel Nini. Congratulations about having a grand child! I am sure you are thrilled.



VBAndrea said:


> Thanks for all who have responded with good wishes about our house.  I asked our realtor to let me know when inspection was scheduled and she has yet too, though I've been having e-mail problems.  I know I'll hear from her when it's over.  They only have until the 28th to do it.  I will breathe a sign of relief once it's done and the buyers are satisfied.
> 
> I have done little work on my latest skirt for Alexa.  I have been trying to lose weight b/c I keep gaining as I get older and am fed up.  So I have been working out almost everyday.  And when I work out I don't sew.  And I'm still not losing   It's so frustrating.



I hope the inspection goes well. I guess they only have a couple of days left to complete it. I will be praying for things to go well for you.

I am sorry to hear that you have been having problems with trying to lose weight. Perhaps you are buliding muscle mass instead of losing?



cogero said:


> Thanks Andrea according to the last 2 sonograms I have had there are no obvious boy parts so we are going with its a girl. We have a name but we are keeping it secret at this point because the first name is not a family name but a name J C and I love but the middle name is my Moms middle name and we don't want to hear flack from the other side of the family since primarily my kids have been named after my parents. Not my fault that they don't have any family names I like



I am glad to hear that you are doing better. I am sure the name you choose will be great. I hope the rest of the pregnancy will progress smoothly.



NiniMorris said:


> My daughter and her husband spent weeks working on names (waaaaaay before they were expecting!) Making sure they did NOT pick any family names.  Even going back 4 generations!  Then, the first name had to have a minimum of 3 syllables with at lest two nick names , I don't remember the middle names for either child, so I can't remember the rules about that...
> 
> They had a list a mile long of requirements for each name...and they have them picked out for all 4 kids they want.  So that meant all the names had to go together. (Did I say that my son in law is a research assistant?)  Then, of course, was the final test of each name...he made mock up business cards for each name...one for a doctor one for a lawyer.  The names had to be dignified sounding!
> 
> After they chose the names I asked about what happens if the girl marries someone with a different name...because initials cannot say or mean anything!  So of course, he had to redo some of them!
> 
> 
> Nini



It is funny that he made up mock business cards!




rharper1496 said:


> We have progress on Sofia!  I still need to do all the detailing and trim but the base is done.  I tried it on her this morning and it's slightly big but not horribly so.  At the rate she's growing it'll fit in about 3 weeks.  I'm glad I decided to just do it, I read this morning that the Disney Store doesn't expect them back in stock until Halloween



The dress looks fab! Great job!



thomtas said:


> I haven't been on to say my thanks for all the welcoming and information that has been shared!
> 
> PurpleEars-Thank you for welcoming me and for the machine advice. I'm really looking forward to appliqueing. How does one applique on to items that aren't one piece and flat? Like a t-shirt or pants? More research is definitely needed by me on all the sewing stuff!
> 
> Right now I am still waiting to get my machine from my grandpa (it is in my grandma's sewing room, which he hasn't touched much since she passed). I called him recently thinking he could tell me the type of machine but that was a no go. He said he never did understand those silly things, LOL . Right now if Mother Nature cooperates we will be heading up to visit him and get my machine on the 9th. All of the items look great, I especially love the under the sea quilt!!!! Precious! Now off to corral the kiddos, we have a snow storm again so all 6 kids will be home today .



Some of us take out one of the seams on t-shirts or jeans to do applique. Another alternative is to hoop the area you want to applique and make sure the rest of the garment stay outside the hoop. I am sure you are looking forward to having a sewing machine. I hope you will be able to pick it up on the 9th as planned. Please don't forget to take a picture of your machine and give it a name!



billwendy said:


> Everyone - the concussion is giving me migranes that cause vertigo and dull headaches. They started me on a medication last Thursday, and I havent seen much of a difference yet. I know this will all blow over soon!! Im also having some blurred/double vision, but its not constant - not sure what to do about that one!!!



Wendy, I am sorry to hear that you are still having problems with the concussion. I hope you will recover from it soon!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here are a couple of princess dresses I did for my nieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think she hated the dress, she had just woke up from a nap!
> 
> Here is a close-up of the apron.  I love this design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a chance to go see the Broadway version of Beauty and the Beast last Sunday.  Here is the outfit I made for Alexa.  I didn't think I would be able to get it done because my embroidery machine decided to quit working.  Luckily, my local sewing machine repairman was able to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've made a couple of these skirts before and I forget how many hours of my life I have to give up for it, lol.  She loved it and felt like a princess so it was worth it!



The dresses look great. I like the apron you did for the Cindy dress. Great job!



sewmess said:


> I am going to do something drastic to my computer if it doesn't stop taking forever to upload photos.  I've got pictures of no-Disney related lounge pants I made for my husband and Disney related goodies he's made for me, but I can't get them to load.
> 
> I'd also like to help with a big give, but that "pro-boards" thing makes me hesitate.  I'm no where near professional level and want to make these special kids something wonderful.



Sorry to hear that your computer is slow uploading photos. Hopefully it will work later. Certainly you don't have to be a "pro" - it is just the hosting site's name. I am sure whatever you can add to the Gives will be appreciated!



dianemom2 said:


> She had hip replacement yesterday.  I haven't seen her yet because I still have this darn cold!  I think I am close to being better but I really don't want to pass any germs along to her while she is recovering.



I hope you will recover quickly so you can see your mom. I also hope that your mom will recover quickly from her hip replacement. Certainly that would improve the quality of her life once she is through the rehab.


----------



## billwendy

Would anyone have an idea to make a seat cushion for Jacob's stroller/wheelchair? Its a 14" wide convaid ez rider!! He doesnt have one for his, and his mom said he is sensative to scratchy materials, and the cruiser's material can get a bit scratchy, especially when you are hot!!

Also, maybe some type of luggage tag holder to place on his wheelchair for when he parks it?


----------



## disneychic2

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I don't think she hated the dress, she had just woke up from a nap!
> 
> Here is a close-up of the apron.  I love this design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a chance to go see the Broadway version of Beauty and the Beast last Sunday.  Here is the outfit I made for Alexa.  I didn't think I would be able to get it done because my embroidery machine decided to quit working.  Luckily, my local sewing machine repairman was able to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've made a couple of these skirts before and I forget how many hours of my life I have to give up for it, lol.  She loved it and felt like a princess so it was worth it!



Those are darling dresses! Great job! Your daughter is truly a little "Beauty"!



sewmess said:


> I am going to do something drastic to my computer if it doesn't stop taking forever to upload photos.  I've got pictures of no-Disney related lounge pants I made for my husband and Disney related goodies he's made for me, but I can't get them to load.
> 
> I'd also like to help with a big give, but that "pro-boards" thing makes me hesitate.  I'm no where near professional level and want to make these special kids something wonderful.



Computer problems can send you around the bend almost more quickly than anything else! I've been there for sure. I hope you get it resolved soon and can post your pictures.

I did a big give and was very nervous about doing a good enough job. But I guess I did okay and have signed up for another one. It is a great way to pay it forward! The kids are adorable!! So just jump in and don't worry about pro or not pro. I'm certainly NOT a pro!


----------



## babynala

rharper1496 said:


> We have progress on Sofia!  I still need to do all the detailing and trim but the base is done.  I tried it on her this morning and it's slightly big but not horribly so.  At the rate she's growing it'll fit in about 3 weeks.  I'm glad I decided to just do it, I read this morning that the Disney Store doesn't expect them back in stock until Halloween


This dress is beautiful.  At least she will be able to enjoy wearing for awhile. 



cogero said:


> Actually DH is way more picky on names than I am and he came up with the middle name for this one which I am shocked at. Guess he really does like my mom.
> 
> Oh want to know the name my MIL wants for this one Annette. what are we in 1950.


You would be singing "M-I-C  K-E-Y M-O-U-S-E" all day and craving Skippy peanut butter.



thomtas said:


> I haven't been on to say my thanks for all the welcoming and information that has been shared!
> Right now I am still waiting to get my machine from my grandpa (it is in my grandma's sewing room, which he hasn't touched much since she passed). I called him recently thinking he could tell me the type of machine but that was a no go. He said he never did understand those silly things, LOL . Right now if Mother Nature cooperates we will be heading up to visit him and get my machine on the 9th. All of the items look great, I especially love the under the sea quilt!!!! Precious! Now off to corral the kiddos, we have a snow storm again so all 6 kids will be home today .


Hope the weather cooperates so you can get that machine from your grandfather's house.  It will be so nice to sew on a machine that belonged to your grandmother.  Be sure to post some pictures when you get it.



billwendy said:


> Everyone - the concussion is giving me migranes that cause vertigo and dull headaches. They started me on a medication last Thursday, and I havent seen much of a difference yet. I know this will all blow over soon!! Im also having some blurred/double vision, but its not constant - not sure what to do about that one!!!


Yikes, Wendy.  I hope your vision improves and your headaches go away.  I'm sorry you are having so many problems from the concussion.  Please be sure to check in with your doctor or head to the ER if you need to.  



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I am way behind again and as usual there is way too much to quote!
> 
> Here are a couple of princess dresses I did for my nieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think she hated the dress, she had just woke up from a nap!
> 
> We had a chance to go see the Broadway version of Beauty and the Beast last Sunday.  Here is the outfit I made for Alexa.  I didn't think I would be able to get it done because my embroidery machine decided to quit working.  Luckily, my local sewing machine repairman was able to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've made a couple of these skirts before and I forget how many hours of my life I have to give up for it, lol.  She loved it and felt like a princess so it was worth it!


The Rapunzel dress is so cute and I love the Cindy dress with the apron. Such a cute saying, perfect for a shirt for mom too!  The B&B dress is gorgeous.  I hope you enjoyed the show.



sewmess said:


> I am going to do something drastic to my computer if it doesn't stop taking forever to upload photos.  I've got pictures of no-Disney related lounge pants I made for my husband and Disney related goodies he's made for me, but I can't get them to load.
> 
> I'd also like to help with a big give, but that "pro-boards" thing makes me hesitate.  I'm no where near professional level and want to make these special kids something wonderful.


I hope you get your computer figured out soon.  My computer is due for an upgrade but I don't want to reinstall it because I will loose my free SEU software. 

Your thoughts about the big give are making me smile.  I know Diane explained that "pro-boards" was the name of the message board host.  No expertise required.  Anything that is made or sent is greatly appreciated by the recipients.  

Diane - I hope your mom is doing better.  I'm glad they have a contact for someone that will be able to help them at home when she is doing better.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

My machine offically died this morning.  It has been coming for quite a while.  It was an old singer with metal gears.  I had worn the gears down and had to baby her along for the last 2 years.  Well today her motor gave out.  Will cost way to much to replace the gears, that is why I have been babying her.

I had a Brother from Walmart as a spare.  We moved last July and I have not used it since way before we moved.  It is toast too.  I think the move must have shook it around too much.  It will only make bird's nests.  (It was pretty bad before the move horrible machine NEVER buy a machine from Walmart).  It is useless now.  I feel lost.  Knew you guys would understand.  It feels like I have lost a close friend.  And NOOOO sewing until I can save the money and figure out what I want to replace her.


----------



## pyrxtc

NiniMorris said:


> And by the way... not sure if I mentioned here or not...I am going to be a grand mother again!  My Disney hating daughter and her Disney loving husband are having their first  in about 12 weeks.  They are not peeking, so at present time we are all guessing... will it be little Amelia ... or little Alexander?  However, they did purchase two sets of Mickey ears in December at Disney in infant size...one with Amelia and one with Alexander...that is how they are planning on announcing to the world if it is a girl or boy!
> I certainly hope I do not have to wait ANOTHER 5 years to get my next grand child!  LOL Nini



YAY !! Congrats on the new grandbaby to be ! new babies are awesome.



lynnanddbyz said:


> My machine offically died this morning.  It has been coming for quite a while.  It was an old singer with metal gears.  I had worn the gears down and had to baby her along for the last 2 years.  Well today her motor gave out.  Will cost way to much to replace the gears, that is why I have been babying her.
> 
> I had a Brother from Walmart as a spare.  We moved last July and I have not used it since way before we moved.  It is toast too.  I think the move must have shook it around too much.  It will only make bird's nests.  (It was pretty bad before the move horrible machine NEVER buy a machine from Walmart).  It is useless now.  I feel lost.  Knew you guys would understand.  It feels like I have lost a close friend.  And NOOOO sewing until I can save the money and figure out what I want to replace her.



oh no !!! I'll make sure to pack my machine up tight when I move.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

oh no !!! I'll make sure to pack my machine up tight when I move.[/QUOTE]

I packed it back into the original shipping box.  But it was a cheap (both price and how it was made) machine to start with.  I am not happy that it bit the dust.  It was a nightmare to sew with.  But I am VERRRRRRY sad my Singer died.  I just set up a sewing space in a closet at Christmas so I could sew some.  Started a quilt, finished the top.  I pulled out a couple of UFO's to finish up and practice machine quilting on before tackling my "good" top.  She died half way through quilting the first UFO.

I am already having withdrawals.  No sewing for me until I get a new machine.  It makes me just sick to think about it.


----------



## DMGeurts

lynnanddbyz said:


> oh no !!! I'll make sure to pack my machine up tight when I move.
> 
> I packed it back into the original shipping box.  But it was a cheap (both price and how it was made) machine to start with.  I am not happy that it bit the dust.  It was a nightmare to sew with.  But I am VERRRRRRY sad my Singer died.  I just set up a sewing space in a closet at Christmas so I could sew some.  Started a quilt, finished the top.  I pulled out a couple of UFO's to finish up and practice machine quilting on before tackling my "good" top.  She died half way through quilting the first UFO.
> 
> I am already having withdrawals.  No sewing for me until I get a new machine.  It makes me just sick to think about it.



Oh no...  I would be so SAD if Patience died...  My vote is to replace your machine with the exact machine you had.    (((hugs)))

D~


----------



## angel's momma

I don't sew, but I need some help finding some embroidery or applique pictures please. 

I've used pictures to help me draw some pictures on packages, and as I was decorating Jacob's package I realized I could try to paint a few designs on shirts for Angel's trip. 

There was a design we saw of a cute little giraffe wearing Mickey ears that she especially loved.   I think it may have been on a pant leg.  i tried google, but didn't find it.

I am also looking for a few suggestions on simple designs that I might be able to do.  I plan to use the designs that I've drawn on the packages - the cruise ship, DCL wave (though that one did cause me fits), and a 4 parks one that had a simple outline of the castle, ball, hat, & tree.  I managed a R2D2 Mickey head for Trev, but my attempts at Vader or a Stormtrooper didn't go well, so I do need pretty simple designs. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sewmess

lynnanddbyz said:


> My machine offically died this morning.  It has been coming for quite a while.  It was an old singer with metal gears.  I had worn the gears down and had to baby her along for the last 2 years.  Well today her motor gave out.  Will cost way to much to replace the gears, that is why I have been babying her.
> 
> I had a Brother from Walmart as a spare.  We moved last July and I have not used it since way before we moved.  It is toast too.  I think the move must have shook it around too much.  It will only make bird's nests.  (It was pretty bad before the move horrible machine NEVER buy a machine from Walmart).  It is useless now.  I feel lost.  Knew you guys would understand.  It feels like I have lost a close friend.  And NOOOO sewing until I can save the money and figure out what I want to replace her.



That may be the saddest thing I've ever heard.  Although, what I would do is take this time to learn a new crafty skill; knitting or crochet or hand needlework or polymer clay or beading.  But I like learning new things and am addicted to thrift store shopping (for knitting needles and so on.)

Thanks to everyone for the sympathies on my computer woes.  It only seems to load up one or two photos before going into the loading zone of foreverness, so maybe I can get some up when I try later this week.

I will definitely sign up for a big give soon.  I have an entire box of Disney themed fabric and embelishments that I want to play with  but have no good reason to right now.


----------



## dianemom2

PurpleEars said:


> I hope you will recover quickly so you can see your mom. I also hope that your mom will recover quickly from her hip replacement. Certainly that would improve the quality of her life once she is through the rehab.


She has put off the hip replacement for a few years so her hip was really bad by the time she had it done.   I am sure that once she recovers, she will be able to be so much more active than before!  At first they said that they were sending her directly home from the hospital after only 2 days.  But today they decided that she does need to go to rehab.  She is being transferred there this evening.  It is a relief for my dad because he has been worried about being able to help her.



disneychic2 said:


> I did a big give and was very nervous about doing a good enough job. But I guess I did okay and have signed up for another one. It is a great way to pay it forward! The kids are adorable!! So just jump in and don't worry about pro or not pro. I'm certainly NOT a pro!


I agree that the Big Gives are a wonderful way to pay it forward.



babynala said:


> You would be singing "M-I-C  K-E-Y M-O-U-S-E" all day and craving Skippy peanut butter.


I thought the same things about the name Annette!  I guess great minds think alike!



lynnanddbyz said:


> My machine offically died this morning.  It has been coming for quite a while.  It was an old singer with metal gears.  I had worn the gears down and had to baby her along for the last 2 years.  Well today her motor gave out.  Will cost way to much to replace the gears, that is why I have been babying her.
> 
> And NOOOO sewing until I can save the money and figure out what I want to replace her.


So sad about your machines!  Maybe you can find something inexpensive on Craigslist or at a thrift store until you can save up for exactly what you want.  I saw a decent looking sewing machine at a thrift store last week for $20.  I almost bought it for dd to play with but changed my mind at the last minute.



sewmess said:


> Thanks to everyone for the sympathies on my computer woes.  It only seems to load up one or two photos before going into the loading zone of foreverness, so maybe I can get some up when I try later this week.
> 
> I will definitely sign up for a big give soon.  I have an entire box of Disney themed fabric and embelishments that I want to play with  but have no good reason to right now.


I hope you get the computer issue straightened out soon.  My computer has issues from time to time too.  It usually ends up being some kind of virus and then DH has to fix it for me.

Big Gives are a great way to use up some of your Disney fabric!


----------



## hey_jude

angel's momma said:


> There was a design we saw of a cute little giraffe wearing Mickey ears that she especially loved.   I think it may have been on a pant leg.  i tried google, but didn't find it.



You might have seen it in this PTR: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2699745&page=11

The design is from http://www.froufroubyheathersue.com/


----------



## PurpleEars

disneychic2 said:


> I did a big give and was very nervous about doing a good enough job. But I guess I did okay and have signed up for another one. It is a great way to pay it forward! The kids are adorable!! So just jump in and don't worry about pro or not pro. I'm certainly NOT a pro!



I agree that doing the Gives are a good way to pay it forward. I know I am not a pro but the families seem to appreciate whatever I made, so I keep going!



lynnanddbyz said:


> My machine offically died this morning.  It has been coming for quite a while.  It was an old singer with metal gears.  I had worn the gears down and had to baby her along for the last 2 years.  Well today her motor gave out.  Will cost way to much to replace the gears, that is why I have been babying her.
> 
> I had a Brother from Walmart as a spare.  We moved last July and I have not used it since way before we moved.  It is toast too.  I think the move must have shook it around too much.  It will only make bird's nests.  (It was pretty bad before the move horrible machine NEVER buy a machine from Walmart).  It is useless now.  I feel lost.  Knew you guys would understand.  It feels like I have lost a close friend.  And NOOOO sewing until I can save the money and figure out what I want to replace her.



Oh no! I am sorry to hear about your machine woes! I hope you can get a replacement machine soon. Maybe you can find a used one on kijiji?



angel's momma said:


> I don't sew, but I need some help finding some embroidery or applique pictures please.
> 
> I've used pictures to help me draw some pictures on packages, and as I was decorating Jacob's package I realized I could try to paint a few designs on shirts for Angel's trip.
> 
> There was a design we saw of a cute little giraffe wearing Mickey ears that she especially loved.   I think it may have been on a pant leg.  i tried google, but didn't find it.
> 
> I am also looking for a few suggestions on simple designs that I might be able to do.  I plan to use the designs that I've drawn on the packages - the cruise ship, DCL wave (though that one did cause me fits), and a 4 parks one that had a simple outline of the castle, ball, hat, & tree.  I managed a R2D2 Mickey head for Trev, but my attempts at Vader or a Stormtrooper didn't go well, so I do need pretty simple designs.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.



I think you are describing one of Heather's design. You can probably go to her site and see the pictures?



dianemom2 said:


> She has put off the hip replacement for a few years so her hip was really bad by the time she had it done.   I am sure that once she recovers, she will be able to be so much more active than before!  At first they said that they were sending her directly home from the hospital after only 2 days.  But today they decided that she does need to go to rehab.  She is being transferred there this evening.  It is a relief for my dad because he has been worried about being able to help her.



I am glad that she is getting the rehab support while she recovers. I hope she will be up and running quickly!


----------



## angel's momma

hey_jude said:


> You might have seen it in this PTR: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2699745&page=11
> 
> The design is from http://www.froufroubyheathersue.com/





PurpleEars said:


> I think you are describing one of Heather's design. You can probably go to her site and see the pictures?



Yes, that's it, thank you!   Her site is wonderful


----------



## Costumesaremylife

The Tie Dye Mickeys are in their final rinse for Trevors Big Give. They came out super cute. I'll post a picture tomorrow once they are dry.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

lynnanddbyz said:


> My machine offically died this morning.  It has been coming for quite a while.  It was an old singer with metal gears.  I had worn the gears down and had to baby her along for the last 2 years.  Well today her motor gave out.  Will cost way to much to replace the gears, that is why I have been babying her.
> 
> :



Thank you everyone for the kind words.  I had my machine for more than 12 years.  It is a sad loss for sure.  I have known for the last 2 years the gears were gone.  I have taken it easy with her and babied her along.  I could not decide between a machine with all the bells and whistles or a heavy duty straight stitch only machine.  I wobble back and forth.  I scour craigslist and yardsales and goodwill for the last 2 years.  Never satisfied with what I found.

Last night on Craigslist was a very heavy duty machine at a steal of a price.  Really to good to be true.  So mom and I went to check it out.  I came home with a new baby.  More then I could have dreamed and stronger than I ever thought I could afford.  I really think God was watching over me.  Things have been very stressful lately and sewing is my stress release.  I will post pictures once she is assembled yes she is that big.  I just need a name for her now.  Thank you ladies I knew you would understand my broken heart and now new joy.


----------



## TarzansKat

lynnanddbyz said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind words.  I had my machine for more than 12 years.  It is a sad loss for sure.  I have known for the last 2 years the gears were gone.  I have taken it easy with her and babied her along.  I could not decide between a machine with all the bells and whistles or a heavy duty straight stitch only machine.  I wobble back and forth.  I scour craigslist and yardsales and goodwill for the last 2 years.  Never satisfied with what I found.
> 
> Last night on Craigslist was a very heavy duty machine at a steal of a price.  Really to good to be true.  So mom and I went to check it out.  I came home with a new baby.  More then I could have dreamed and stronger than I ever thought I could afford.  I really think God was watching over me.  Things have been very stressful lately and sewing is my stress release.  I will post pictures once she is assembled yes she is that big.  I just need a name for her now.  Thank you ladies I knew you would understand my broken heart and now new joy.



I am so sorry about your old machine. 

How wonderful that you were able to find one on Craiglist!  I know that sewing helps me relieve stress as well, and I was sad to think of you without a machine.  I never thought of naming mine.  Perhaps it needs a name.  Let us know what you come up with!


----------



## babynala

angel's momma said:


> I don't sew, but I need some help finding some embroidery or applique pictures please.
> 
> I've used pictures to help me draw some pictures on packages, and as I was decorating Jacob's package I realized I could try to paint a few designs on shirts for Angel's trip.
> 
> There was a design we saw of a cute little giraffe wearing Mickey ears that she especially loved.   I think it may have been on a pant leg.  i tried google, but didn't find it.
> 
> I am also looking for a few suggestions on simple designs that I might be able to do.  I plan to use the designs that I've drawn on the packages - the cruise ship, DCL wave (though that one did cause me fits), and a 4 parks one that had a simple outline of the castle, ball, hat, & tree.  I managed a R2D2 Mickey head for Trev, but my attempts at Vader or a Stormtrooper didn't go well, so I do need pretty simple designs.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


I see you found what you were looking for.  You can also google coloring book pages.  Those usually have nice lines that are good for creating hand appliques.



Costumesaremylife said:


> The Tie Dye Mickeys are in their final rinse for Trevors Big Give. They came out super cute. I'll post a picture tomorrow once they are dry.


 Yeah!  I love tie dye shirts but the thought of making one scares me.  You might not want to post here until after the family receives them, someone might peek.



lynnanddbyz said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind words.  I had my machine for more than 12 years.  It is a sad loss for sure.  I have known for the last 2 years the gears were gone.  I have taken it easy with her and babied her along.  I could not decide between a machine with all the bells and whistles or a heavy duty straight stitch only machine.  I wobble back and forth.  I scour craigslist and yardsales and goodwill for the last 2 years.  Never satisfied with what I found.
> 
> Last night on Craigslist was a very heavy duty machine at a steal of a price.  Really to good to be true.  So mom and I went to check it out.  I came home with a new baby.  More then I could have dreamed and stronger than I ever thought I could afford.  I really think God was watching over me.  Things have been very stressful lately and sewing is my stress release.  I will post pictures once she is assembled yes she is that big.  I just need a name for her now.  Thank you ladies I knew you would understand my broken heart and now new joy.


How exciting.  I was so sad when I heard your machine was dead.  How awesome that you were able to find a "new" machine.


----------



## babynala

I am finally getting around to posting some pictures of the things I made for my nice and nephew's first trip to Disney world last month.  Sorry for the huge pictures:

The dress I made for Kate to wear to our princess breakfast in Norway.  This is very similar to one that post a few weeks ago.  My niece loved twirling in this dress.  She enjoyed showing all the princesses that they were on her dress and Aurora wished she had a dress with all of her friends on it too.  
front: 




back: 





My nephew is a huge sports fan and is a major Minnesota Viking's fan which is kind of odd because he was born in Colorado, my brother is a Giant's fan and he currently lives in NC.  For Christmas he got a jersey, PJ pants, football and a Viking helmet - like they sell in Epcot, not a football helmet.  Purple is his favorite color so that might have something to do with it.    I could not figure out what I was going to make him for our Epcot day and then I remembered I had this mickey head and found a purple t-shirt at Hobby Lobby.  I think this was his favorite shirt of the week.





They wore these to Chef Mickey and our last day at MK.  My nephew's t-shirt was actually a recycle.  I made this for my son for one of our trips before I got my embroidery machine.  I'm glad he was able to use it but boy I was not good at hand applique:





These were supposed to be for our second day at Epcot and dinner at Coral Reef but we ended up going to AK instead.  They still worked for the Animal theme but I would have rather done a cute animal print theme.  





I have a few more things to share but need to head out.  Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## angel's momma

babynala said:


> I see you found what you were looking for.  You can also google coloring book pages.  Those usually have nice lines that are good for creating hand appliques.



Thank you


----------



## DMGeurts

lynnanddbyz said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind words.  I had my machine for more than 12 years.  It is a sad loss for sure.  I have known for the last 2 years the gears were gone.  I have taken it easy with her and babied her along.  I could not decide between a machine with all the bells and whistles or a heavy duty straight stitch only machine.  I wobble back and forth.  I scour craigslist and yardsales and goodwill for the last 2 years.  Never satisfied with what I found.
> 
> Last night on Craigslist was a very heavy duty machine at a steal of a price.  Really to good to be true.  So mom and I went to check it out.  I came home with a new baby.  More then I could have dreamed and stronger than I ever thought I could afford.  I really think God was watching over me.  Things have been very stressful lately and sewing is my stress release.  I will post pictures once she is assembled yes she is that big.  I just need a name for her now.  Thank you ladies I knew you would understand my broken heart and now new joy.



So glad you found a new machine!  You can't go wrong with a good machine...  So you said it is heavy duty...  Is it vintage???  I'd love to see pics either way.



babynala said:


> I am finally getting around to posting some pictures of the things I made for my nice and nephew's first trip to Disney world last month.  Sorry for the huge pictures:
> 
> The dress I made for Kate to wear to our princess breakfast in Norway.  This is very similar to one that post a few weeks ago.  My niece loved twirling in this dress.  She enjoyed showing all the princesses that they were on her dress and Aurora wished she had a dress with all of her friends on it too.
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My nephew is a huge sports fan and is a major Minnesota Viking's fan which is kind of odd because he was born in Colorado, my brother is a Giant's fan and he currently lives in NC.  For Christmas he got a jersey, PJ pants, football and a Viking helmet - like they sell in Epcot, not a football helmet.  Purple is his favorite color so that might have something to do with it.    I could not figure out what I was going to make him for our Epcot day and then I remembered I had this mickey head and found a purple t-shirt at Hobby Lobby.  I think this was his favorite shirt of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They wore these to Chef Mickey and our last day at MK.  My nephew's t-shirt was actually a recycle.  I made this for my son for one of our trips before I got my embroidery machine.  I'm glad he was able to use it but boy I was not good at hand applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were supposed to be for our second day at Epcot and dinner at Coral Reef but we ended up going to AK instead.  They still worked for the Animal theme but I would have rather done a cute animal print theme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few more things to share but need to head out.  Hope everyone has a great day.



Liz, these are all soooo cute!  That princess dress is TDF, and I just love that Nemo fabric - I've been hoarding some for a while, and I would love to make something with it.

D~


----------



## sewmess

lynnanddbyz said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind words.  I had my machine for more than 12 years.  It is a sad loss for sure.  I have known for the last 2 years the gears were gone.  I have taken it easy with her and babied her along.  I could not decide between a machine with all the bells and whistles or a heavy duty straight stitch only machine.  I wobble back and forth.  I scour craigslist and yardsales and goodwill for the last 2 years.  Never satisfied with what I found.
> 
> Last night on Craigslist was a very heavy duty machine at a steal of a price.  Really to good to be true.  So mom and I went to check it out.  I came home with a new baby.  More then I could have dreamed and stronger than I ever thought I could afford.  I really think God was watching over me.  Things have been very stressful lately and sewing is my stress release.  I will post pictures once she is assembled yes she is that big.  I just need a name for her now.  Thank you ladies I knew you would understand my broken heart and now new joy.



She knew that your new sewing buddy was ready for you.  Her time had come to pass you along to a new friend.  I really believe everything happens for a reason.



babynala said:


> I am finally getting around to posting some pictures of the things I made for my nice and nephew's first trip to Disney world last month.  Sorry for the huge pictures:
> 
> The dress I made for Kate to wear to our princess breakfast in Norway.  This is very similar to one that post a few weeks ago.  My niece loved twirling in this dress.  She enjoyed showing all the princesses that they were on her dress and Aurora wished she had a dress with all of her friends on it too.
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My nephew is a huge sports fan and is a major Minnesota Viking's fan which is kind of odd because he was born in Colorado, my brother is a Giant's fan and he currently lives in NC.  For Christmas he got a jersey, PJ pants, football and a Viking helmet - like they sell in Epcot, not a football helmet.  Purple is his favorite color so that might have something to do with it.    I could not figure out what I was going to make him for our Epcot day and then I remembered I had this mickey head and found a purple t-shirt at Hobby Lobby.  I think this was his favorite shirt of the week.



I think I've mentioned it before, but those cute princesses are so adorable.  And I'm digging the Viking Mickey.


----------



## PurpleEars

Costumesaremylife said:


> The Tie Dye Mickeys are in their final rinse for Trevors Big Give. They came out super cute. I'll post a picture tomorrow once they are dry.



Cool! I can't wait to see the pictures!



lynnanddbyz said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind words.  I had my machine for more than 12 years.  It is a sad loss for sure.  I have known for the last 2 years the gears were gone.  I have taken it easy with her and babied her along.  I could not decide between a machine with all the bells and whistles or a heavy duty straight stitch only machine.  I wobble back and forth.  I scour craigslist and yardsales and goodwill for the last 2 years.  Never satisfied with what I found.
> 
> Last night on Craigslist was a very heavy duty machine at a steal of a price.  Really to good to be true.  So mom and I went to check it out.  I came home with a new baby.  More then I could have dreamed and stronger than I ever thought I could afford.  I really think God was watching over me.  Things have been very stressful lately and sewing is my stress release.  I will post pictures once she is assembled yes she is that big.  I just need a name for her now.  Thank you ladies I knew you would understand my broken heart and now new joy.



Oh I am so glad that you were able to get a "new" machine. I look forward to seeing pictures of the new "baby."



babynala said:


> I am finally getting around to posting some pictures of the things I made for my nice and nephew's first trip to Disney world last month.  Sorry for the huge pictures:
> 
> The dress I made for Kate to wear to our princess breakfast in Norway.  This is very similar to one that post a few weeks ago.  My niece loved twirling in this dress.  She enjoyed showing all the princesses that they were on her dress and Aurora wished she had a dress with all of her friends on it too.
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My nephew is a huge sports fan and is a major Minnesota Viking's fan which is kind of odd because he was born in Colorado, my brother is a Giant's fan and he currently lives in NC.  For Christmas he got a jersey, PJ pants, football and a Viking helmet - like they sell in Epcot, not a football helmet.  Purple is his favorite color so that might have something to do with it.    I could not figure out what I was going to make him for our Epcot day and then I remembered I had this mickey head and found a purple t-shirt at Hobby Lobby.  I think this was his favorite shirt of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They wore these to Chef Mickey and our last day at MK.  My nephew's t-shirt was actually a recycle.  I made this for my son for one of our trips before I got my embroidery machine.  I'm glad he was able to use it but boy I was not good at hand applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were supposed to be for our second day at Epcot and dinner at Coral Reef but we ended up going to AK instead.  They still worked for the Animal theme but I would have rather done a cute animal print theme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few more things to share but need to head out.  Hope everyone has a great day.



Don't apologize for posting large pictures, we like large pictures! The princess dress is beautiful. The other outfits looked great too. Too bad about the Nemo set and ended up in AK. I think the set worked well for AK too though.


----------



## dianemom2

lynnanddbyz said:


> Last night on Craigslist was a very heavy duty machine at a steal of a price.  Really to good to be true.  So mom and I went to check it out.  I came home with a new baby.  More then I could have dreamed and stronger than I ever thought I could afford.  I really think God was watching over me.  Things have been very stressful lately and sewing is my stress release.  I will post pictures once she is assembled yes she is that big.  I just need a name for her now.  Thank you ladies I knew you would understand my broken heart and now new joy.


Hooray for Craigslist.  I just love Craigslist!  I can't wait to see a picture of your new baby!!!



babynala said:


> I am finally getting around to posting some pictures of the things I made for my nice and nephew's first trip to Disney world last month.  Sorry for the huge pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:


Everything you made turned out terrific.  The Viking shirt is really cute.  But these two are my favorites!  And don't apologize for your pictures being big.  It is great for my old eyes!  I can actually see the great stuff you made. 

Here are a few casual dresses that I finished up this week.  I worked on them in between other projects that I am trying to complete so they've been half done for a couple of weeks.  Only one is Disney.




















I need to go back to Joanns and buy another roll of the bee ribbon.  I ran out before I could put a band of it on the middle tier.


----------



## disneychic2

lynnanddbyz said:


> My machine offically died this morning.  It has been coming for quite a while.  It was an old singer with metal gears.  I had worn the gears down and had to baby her along for the last 2 years.  Well today her motor gave out.  Will cost way to much to replace the gears, that is why I have been babying her.
> 
> I had a Brother from Walmart as a spare.  We moved last July and I have not used it since way before we moved.  It is toast too.  I think the move must have shook it around too much.  It will only make bird's nests.  (It was pretty bad before the move horrible machine NEVER buy a machine from Walmart).  It is useless now.  I feel lost.  Knew you guys would understand.  It feels like I have lost a close friend.  And NOOOO sewing until I can save the money and figure out what I want to replace her.





lynnanddbyz said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind words.  I had my machine for more than 12 years.  It is a sad loss for sure.  I have known for the last 2 years the gears were gone.  I have taken it easy with her and babied her along.  I could not decide between a machine with all the bells and whistles or a heavy duty straight stitch only machine.  I wobble back and forth.  I scour craigslist and yardsales and goodwill for the last 2 years.  Never satisfied with what I found.
> 
> Last night on Craigslist was a very heavy duty machine at a steal of a price.  Really to good to be true.  So mom and I went to check it out.  I came home with a new baby.  More then I could have dreamed and stronger than I ever thought I could afford.  I really think God was watching over me.  Things have been very stressful lately and sewing is my stress release.  I will post pictures once she is assembled yes she is that big.  I just need a name for her now.  Thank you ladies I knew you would understand my broken heart and now new joy.



Here I was all ready to sympathize and you found a new baby!! Yay! Sounds like you got a wonderful machine. I agree you need to show us pictures and name her. Or him. And we absolutely understand your broken heart. You know us so well! Congrats and have fun learning all the ins and outs of your new baby.



babynala said:


> I am finally getting around to posting some pictures of the things I made for my nice and nephew's first trip to Disney world last month.  Sorry for the huge pictures:
> 
> The dress I made for Kate to wear to our princess breakfast in Norway.  This is very similar to one that post a few weeks ago.  My niece loved twirling in this dress.  She enjoyed showing all the princesses that they were on her dress and Aurora wished she had a dress with all of her friends on it too.
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My nephew is a huge sports fan and is a major Minnesota Viking's fan which is kind of odd because he was born in Colorado, my brother is a Giant's fan and he currently lives in NC.  For Christmas he got a jersey, PJ pants, football and a Viking helmet - like they sell in Epcot, not a football helmet.  Purple is his favorite color so that might have something to do with it.    I could not figure out what I was going to make him for our Epcot day and then I remembered I had this mickey head and found a purple t-shirt at Hobby Lobby.  I think this was his favorite shirt of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They wore these to Chef Mickey and our last day at MK.  My nephew's t-shirt was actually a recycle.  I made this for my son for one of our trips before I got my embroidery machine.  I'm glad he was able to use it but boy I was not good at hand applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were supposed to be for our second day at Epcot and dinner at Coral Reef but we ended up going to AK instead.  They still worked for the Animal theme but I would have rather done a cute animal print theme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few more things to share but need to head out.  Hope everyone has a great day.



Those are all wonderful! I do think the Nemo totally works for AK as well. You did a fantastic job on everything!



dianemom2 said:


> Here are a few casual dresses that I finished up this week.  I worked on them in between other projects that I am trying to complete so they've been half done for a couple of weeks.  Only one is Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to go back to Joanns and buy another roll of the bee ribbon.  I ran out before I could put a band of it on the middle tier.



They are all so cute! As always, terrific job on everything. Love the little bee!!

My Mom put off having her hip replaced also, and by the time she had it done, she was hobbling around and it was painful to watch her. I'm so glad your Mom is getting rehab. Your poor Dad can rest easier now. That's quite a burden to care for someone fresh from such major surgery. Is your cold any better?


----------



## love to stitch

lynnanddbyz said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind words.  I had my machine for more than 12 years.  It is a sad loss for sure.  I have known for the last 2 years the gears were gone.  I have taken it easy with her and babied her along.  I could not decide between a machine with all the bells and whistles or a heavy duty straight stitch only machine.  I wobble back and forth.  I scour craigslist and yardsales and goodwill for the last 2 years.  Never satisfied with what I found.
> 
> Last night on Craigslist was a very heavy duty machine at a steal of a price.  Really to good to be true.  So mom and I went to check it out.  I came home with a new baby.  More then I could have dreamed and stronger than I ever thought I could afford.  I really think God was watching over me.  Things have been very stressful lately and sewing is my stress release.  I will post pictures once she is assembled yes she is that big.  I just need a name for her now.  Thank you ladies I knew you would understand my broken heart and now new joy.



I'm sorry to hear that your machine quit but I'm glad that you were able to get another. I agree that God always knows what we need and when we need it.



babynala said:


> I am finally getting around to posting some pictures of the things I made for my nice and nephew's first trip to Disney world last month.  Sorry for the huge pictures:
> 
> The dress I made for Kate to wear to our princess breakfast in Norway.  This is very similar to one that post a few weeks ago.  My niece loved twirling in this dress.  She enjoyed showing all the princesses that they were on her dress and Aurora wished she had a dress with all of her friends on it too.
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My nephew is a huge sports fan and is a major Minnesota Viking's fan which is kind of odd because he was born in Colorado, my brother is a Giant's fan and he currently lives in NC.  For Christmas he got a jersey, PJ pants, football and a Viking helmet - like they sell in Epcot, not a football helmet.  Purple is his favorite color so that might have something to do with it.    I could not figure out what I was going to make him for our Epcot day and then I remembered I had this mickey head and found a purple t-shirt at Hobby Lobby.  I think this was his favorite shirt of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They wore these to Chef Mickey and our last day at MK.  My nephew's t-shirt was actually a recycle.  I made this for my son for one of our trips before I got my embroidery machine.  I'm glad he was able to use it but boy I was not good at hand applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were supposed to be for our second day at Epcot and dinner at Coral Reef but we ended up going to AK instead.  They still worked for the Animal theme but I would have rather done a cute animal print theme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few more things to share but need to head out.  Hope everyone has a great day.



Those are great outfits, I really like the princess dress.



dianemom2 said:


> Hooray for Craigslist.  I just love Craigslist!  I can't wait to see a picture of your new baby!!!
> 
> 
> Everything you made turned out terrific.  The Viking shirt is really cute.  But these two are my favorites!  And don't apologize for your pictures being big.  It is great for my old eyes!  I can actually see the great stuff you made.
> 
> Here are a few casual dresses that I finished up this week.  I worked on them in between other projects that I am trying to complete so they've been half done for a couple of weeks.  Only one is Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to go back to Joanns and buy another roll of the bee ribbon.  I ran out before I could put a band of it on the middle tier.



Those are really cute dresses!


----------



## cogero

Diane I love the Tink Dress and applique is that one of yours.


----------



## dianemom2

disneychic2 said:


> My Mom put off having her hip replaced also, and by the time she had it done, she was hobbling around and it was painful to watch her. I'm so glad your Mom is getting rehab. Your poor Dad can rest easier now. That's quite a burden to care for someone fresh from such major surgery. Is your cold any better?


My cold is mostly better.  I was able to go and visit my mom yesterday.  I was glad to get to see her.  They think she will be at rehab for either a week or two.



cogero said:


> Diane I love the Tink Dress and applique is that one of yours.


Thanks Chiara!  The Tink dress is the Hopscotch dress from Ellie Inspired.  The applique is one of a set that I bought off of ebay years ago.  I wasn't sure that they would work well because some of the designs you buy on there are not great.  But this set stitches out very nicely. I wish I could remember who I bought it from!


----------



## PurpleEars

dianemom2 said:


> Here are a few casual dresses that I finished up this week.  I worked on them in between other projects that I am trying to complete so they've been half done for a couple of weeks.  Only one is Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to go back to Joanns and buy another roll of the bee ribbon.  I ran out before I could put a band of it on the middle tier.



Great job on the dresses Diane. I really like the Bee dress!



dianemom2 said:


> My cold is mostly better.  I was able to go and visit my mom yesterday.  I was glad to get to see her.  They think she will be at rehab for either a week or two.



I am glad that you are feeling better and you were able to visit your mom. I hope she will make lots of progress in rehab.


----------



## DMGeurts

dianemom2 said:


> Hooray for Craigslist.  I just love Craigslist!  I can't wait to see a picture of your new baby!!!
> 
> 
> Everything you made turned out terrific.  The Viking shirt is really cute.  But these two are my favorites!  And don't apologize for your pictures being big.  It is great for my old eyes!  I can actually see the great stuff you made.
> 
> Here are a few casual dresses that I finished up this week.  I worked on them in between other projects that I am trying to complete so they've been half done for a couple of weeks.  Only one is Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to go back to Joanns and buy another roll of the bee ribbon.  I ran out before I could put a band of it on the middle tier.




I love everything, I just wish I could find a good place to buy knit fabric - I am dying to try something fun with it.

The dress will be adorable with the other layer of ribbon on it.  

D~


----------



## Just*the*ten*of*us

lynnanddbyz said:


> Last night on Craigslist was a very heavy duty machine at a steal of a price.  Really to good to be true.  So mom and I went to check it out.  I came home with a new baby.  More then I could have dreamed and stronger than I ever thought I could afford.  I really think God was watching over me.  Things have been very stressful lately and sewing is my stress release.  I will post pictures once she is assembled yes she is that big.  I just need a name for her now.  Thank you ladies I knew you would understand my broken heart and now new joy.



 wonderful!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

Cant talk about this here, but we are doing a big give for one of the daughters of one of us right here on the DISboutiquers thread, Angelsmomma!!!! Her daughter Angel is 15 and going on a MAW cruise and trip!! She loves all things disney and giraffes!! Come on over and sign up!!! We can chat about it on the big give boards so we dont give away any surprises!!!! Thanks!!!

http://disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi

And if you haven't joined the big give yet, please come and join us, its so much fun to send pixie dust to the wonderful families going on Make A Wish trips to Disney!!!!!


----------



## bear_mom

babynala said:


> I am finally getting around to posting some pictures of the things I made for my nice and nephew's first trip to Disney world last month.  Sorry for the huge pictures:
> 
> The dress I made for Kate to wear to our princess breakfast in Norway.  This is very similar to one that post a few weeks ago.  My niece loved twirling in this dress.  She enjoyed showing all the princesses that they were on her dress and Aurora wished she had a dress with all of her friends on it too.
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My nephew is a huge sports fan and is a major Minnesota Viking's fan which is kind of odd because he was born in Colorado, my brother is a Giant's fan and he currently lives in NC.  For Christmas he got a jersey, PJ pants, football and a Viking helmet - like they sell in Epcot, not a football helmet.  Purple is his favorite color so that might have something to do with it.    I could not figure out what I was going to make him for our Epcot day and then I remembered I had this mickey head and found a purple t-shirt at Hobby Lobby.  I think this was his favorite shirt of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They wore these to Chef Mickey and our last day at MK.  My nephew's t-shirt was actually a recycle.  I made this for my son for one of our trips before I got my embroidery machine.  I'm glad he was able to use it but boy I was not good at hand applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were supposed to be for our second day at Epcot and dinner at Coral Reef but we ended up going to AK instead.  They still worked for the Animal theme but I would have rather done a cute animal print theme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few more things to share but need to head out.  Hope everyone has a great day.



Which skirt pattern is this. I think my older dd would like it better than the Carla C twirl skirt that I have made the last few years. 

Is it as easy?/

Thanks,
Emily


----------



## babynala

dianemom2 said:


> Here are a few casual dresses that I finished up this week.  I worked on them in between other projects that I am trying to complete so they've been half done for a couple of weeks.  Only one is Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to go back to Joanns and buy another roll of the bee ribbon.  I ran out before I could put a band of it on the middle tier.


These dresses are so cute.  They look so comfy too.  The Bee dress is perfect and I love the Tink one.

I hope your mom is improving.  She will probably rehab faster in a facility because she won't "have" to do anything.  I'm sure if she was at home she would be doing too much.  

Here is the tutorial I used for the skirts.  I'm not sure what happened to to the pictures but it is a VERY simple tutorial and goes together very quickly.

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40350211&postcount=1429


----------



## ivey_family

Catching up from the last two weeks... 



goteamwood said:


> Jen



All the Big Give outfits are very cute!  I love these dresses!





dianemom2 said:


> This will be our first time staying at a value resort when we go in June.  I'm curious about whether we will enjoy it or not.  Since we are going in the summer (HOT!!!!) I am pretty sure we will need a shower at least one time while we are there!
> 
> Here is a dress that I finished up today:



A little late to the discussion, but we've stayed at All Star Movies several times.  In some ways it feels more like being at Disney than other resorts.  I mean larger than life Buzz and so many other movie icons - magical!  Art of Animation seems like it would have a very similar vibe.  That said, of the three resorts we've stayed at so far, my current favorite is Coronado Springs.  We haven't stayed in a deluxe yet, but hopefully next year!  

Love the Ariel dress and all the cute knit dresses you made!  

I'm glad you were finally able to see your mother!  I hope she will continue to heal and get home soon!




thomtas said:


> I just wanted to say hello, I've been lurking for a while! I have decided to bring out the sewing machine left to me by my grandma and give sewing a try. I haven't tried sewing since high school (and managed to break a sewing machine ). All of the items everyone has posted have been so beautiful!!! I really want to make some pretty dresses, my youngest girl is my "princess" and loves frilly dresses . I may be posting tons of questions soon as I am a total newbie . Best wishes to everyone



Welcome!



disneychic2 said:


> So, I told you a while back about my new Elligante 3 Babylock machine. I've had one class on it and I have not been able to sew anything or play with it due to first my Mom going into the hospital and this week, my Dad was there. Then, DH and I both got sick, so I haven't had time or felt like getting down there. I'm hoping I feel well enough tomorrow to get down to my sewing room. I have a strip-work skirt cut out and ready to go, so that will be my first project. I love my new machine, though. It has a feature that when you embroider, you don't have to hoop your fabric. It actually bastes around the edges of your project to secure it. I love the color screen and how easy it is to change from embroidery to sewing also. I don't have to take the embroidery arm off, just move a switch. It will sew in all directions too. Okay, sorry to keep going on and on. I have four more classes to take, two for embroidery and two for sewing. I'll be sure to post whatever I make...and probably a picture of my machine too.



I hope things have calmed down enough that you're getting to enjoy your new baby!

I think it's Heather that has a free file that will baste around the outer edge of a hoop for anyone whose machine doesn't have that feature.  I've got the file but never tried it out.  




goteamwood said:


> I just wanted to share this quick project I whipped up today, in case any of you might have pirate-crazy kids (Or these might be fun pixie dust for big gives...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, fun easy project which I think my kids are going to love.
> Jen



My boys would love that!  We have a parchment-ish map that dh drew for them but it's seen better days!



cogero said:


> I haven't shared in a while since I haven't been sewing but now that the bus strike is over I have more time. This is what I did this week, the PJs are for Miss C and the rest was for an order and are on their way to Disney right now.
> 
> and Duffy (this is very similar to the one I made Miss C back last summer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to get busy today with things that need to get done.



Lots of cuteness, Chiara!  Love all your skirts sets!  You always have such fun fabrics!



PrincessMickey said:


> I have been working on teaching myself crochet. I have lots of downtime at work so I've been getting lots of practice. Here is my first hat and scarf I made. Just ignore the horrible self mirror picture, I had just come inside from shoveling snow.. I am working on another hat and scarf set and might make matching mittens for both sets too. I also started working on an afghan for my cousin's wedding gift this summer. I had originailly wanted to do a quilt but wasn't sure I would have the time so why not crochet while I'm working



Glad to hear your're enjoying your new job!  Your crocheting turned out great!



strega7 said:


> Hello, thought I would drop by and post the latest.  I haven't posted in awhile, but have really been enjoying all the beautiful stuff that has been posted.  We had a week off work this week and I have made a couple of easy strip quilts for some friends who just had babies.  The only thing disney about the first one is the applique font, but I thought it was cute and would share anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this isn't disney either, but the older brother who is not yet 2 enjoyed his baby sisters so much, I had to make him his own, so here is his...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to work tomorrow but, I will try harder to stay up with this thread.



What a cute idea!



rharper1496 said:


> We have progress on Sofia!  I still need to do all the detailing and trim but the base is done.  I tried it on her this morning and it's slightly big but not horribly so.  At the rate she's growing it'll fit in about 3 weeks.  I'm glad I decided to just do it, I read this morning that the Disney Store doesn't expect them back in stock until Halloween



Wow!  That looks very accurate!




billwendy said:


> Andrea - you dont know how excited I was to read about your house!!! it has been a long haul for you guys, and you have been so patient with it all!! YAY!!!!!
> 
> Everyone - the concussion is giving me migranes that cause vertigo and dull headaches. They started me on a medication last Thursday, and I havent seen much of a difference yet. I know this will all blow over soon!! Im also having some blurred/double vision, but its not constant - not sure what to do about that one!!!



I hope you're getting better, Wendy!  What a scary thing!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> We had a chance to go see the Broadway version of Beauty and the Beast last Sunday.  Here is the outfit I made for Alexa.  I didn't think I would be able to get it done because my embroidery machine decided to quit working.  Luckily, my local sewing machine repairman was able to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've made a couple of these skirts before and I forget how many hours of my life I have to give up for it, lol.  She loved it and felt like a princess so it was worth it!



The dresses for your nieces are adorable, but Alexa's is TDF!  So many embroideries!  I love the added ruffle to the shirt!  Great idea!



lynnanddbyz said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind words.  I had my machine for more than 12 years.  It is a sad loss for sure.  I have known for the last 2 years the gears were gone.  I have taken it easy with her and babied her along.  I could not decide between a machine with all the bells and whistles or a heavy duty straight stitch only machine.  I wobble back and forth.  I scour craigslist and yardsales and goodwill for the last 2 years.  Never satisfied with what I found.
> 
> Last night on Craigslist was a very heavy duty machine at a steal of a price.  Really to good to be true.  So mom and I went to check it out.  I came home with a new baby.  More then I could have dreamed and stronger than I ever thought I could afford.  I really think God was watching over me.  Things have been very stressful lately and sewing is my stress release.  I will post pictures once she is assembled yes she is that big.  I just need a name for her now.  Thank you ladies I knew you would understand my broken heart and now new joy.




I'm sorry your machine died, but very happy you found such a nice machine to follow her!  Any name or pics yet?




babynala said:


> The dress I made for Kate to wear to our princess breakfast in Norway.  This is very similar to one that post a few weeks ago.  My niece loved twirling in this dress.  She enjoyed showing all the princesses that they were on her dress and Aurora wished she had a dress with all of her friends on it too.
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few more things to share but need to head out.  Hope everyone has a great day.



Everything from the trip was cute, but I just love this dress!

We've had some form of cold or another around here for the last three weeks.  I finally had to admit defeat and go to the doctor since my colds always turn into sinus infections.  But, I think we're all finally close to healthy.  I didn't get as much sewing done as I'd have liked, but I finished three projects.

First is the boy version of the Baby's First Year charms.  I'm still working on a girl version.  





Then, I made a towel with holiday charms for my MIL's birthday:





And, finally, I made some sibling shirts for my kiddos:





They wore them for the first time today and my FIL had made BBQ ribs for Sunday dinner.  Eek!  Thankfully, the stains came out!  This  pic was before dinner.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you all have great week!
Regards,
C.


----------



## kellygirl2

I introduced myself a few pages back - I am Kelly and have almost 3 year old boy girl twins.  Thanks for all the info and advice about the flannel and pajama pants.

You ladies have finally inspired me to sew.

I started with some bags to hold pixie dust for Trevors big give 





I bought some pre-shirred fabric from Jo-Anns to attempt some little sundresses for my daughter.  I still need to attach the straps permanently.











I got brave and attempted an Easter bunny Simply Sweet (still needs to be hemmed) and it is hanging very crocked on the hanger in this picture.






And because my poor son was feeling left out (girl fabrics are so fun to play with)  - some lightening McQueen Easy Fits (Still waiting for the elastic to be inserted.)  I promptly realized as soon as I cut them out that I had cut the pattern upside down but I dont think my son will notice 






Thank you ladies for all the inspiration - I never would have gotten started if it wasnt for all of your beautiful creations.  I have had so much fun doing it and my kids are so excited to see what mommy made.  I am afraid my hubby is going to start making requests too!

Kelly


----------



## kellygirl2

Question
I made the simply sweet based on my daughters measurements in a Size 2.  It fits her great in the bodice but is really hard to get it over her head and arms in and out.  I am afraid if I go up a size it will be too big in the bodice but would be a lot easier to get on and off.   Is it common for this dress to be hard to get on and off since there is no zipper or elastic or do I need to go up a size nest time?

Thanks for your thoughts
Kelly

Kelly


----------



## disneychic2

ivey_family said:


> I hope things have calmed down enough that you're getting to enjoy your new baby!
> 
> I think it's Heather that has a free file that will baste around the outer edge of a hoop for anyone whose machine doesn't have that feature.  I've got the file but never tried it out.
> 
> We've had some form of cold or another around here for the last three weeks.  I finally had to admit defeat and go to the doctor since my colds always turn into sinus infections.  But, I think we're all finally close to healthy.  I didn't get as much sewing done as I'd have liked, but I finished three projects.
> 
> First is the boy version of the Baby's First Year charms.  I'm still working on a girl version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I made a towel with holiday charms for my MIL's birthday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, finally, I made some sibling shirts for my kiddos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They wore them for the first time today and my FIL had made BBQ ribs for Sunday dinner.  Eek!  Thankfully, the stains came out!  This  pic was before dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all have great week!
> Regards,
> C.



Yes, I did get to play around with my new machine. But not as much as I had hoped to. Nothing to show for it since I just fiddled with this and that to familiarize myself. Hope to get down there today in fact to finish up the skirt I was working on. Tonight is my first embroidery class and I'm excited!

I'm glad you're feeling better. Seems as though everyone has been sick and it has lingered forever! Not fun!

I've never seen anything like the charms you made. What a great idea! You did a fabulous job on everything! I love the shirts on your kiddos, who are absolutely adorable by the way! Glad the BBQ sauce came out!



kellygirl2 said:


> I introduced myself a few pages back - I am Kelly and have almost 3 year old boy girl twins.  Thanks for all the info and advice about the flannel and pajama pants.
> 
> You ladies have finally inspired me to sew.
> 
> I started with some bags to hold pixie dust for Trevors big give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought some pre-shirred fabric from Jo-Anns to attempt some little sundresses for my daughter.  I still need to attach the straps permanently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got brave and attempted an Easter bunny Simply Sweet (still needs to be hemmed) and it is hanging very crocked on the hanger in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because my poor son was feeling left out (girl fabrics are so fun to play with)  - some lightening McQueen Easy Fits (Still waiting for the elastic to be inserted.)  I promptly realized as soon as I cut them out that I had cut the pattern upside down but I dont think my son will notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies for all the inspiration - I never would have gotten started if it wasnt for all of your beautiful creations.  I have had so much fun doing it and my kids are so excited to see what mommy made.  I am afraid my hubby is going to start making requests too!
> 
> Kelly



First of all, let me say how great it is that you jumped right into a Big Give!! The bags are great and I know the kids will love them as well as what is inside!

It's a good idea to start off with pre-shirred fabric until you gain a bit of confidence. The bunny dress looks really cute, though, so looks like you caught on quickly! Your son's easy fits look great. He'll just think you made it so he can look at Lightning McQueen right side up. We've all done that a time or two. At least they are going the SAME direction!! Great job on everything! Thanks for sharing.



kellygirl2 said:


> Question
> I made the simply sweet based on my daughters measurements in a Size 2.  It fits her great in the bodice but is really hard to get it over her head and arms in and out.  I am afraid if I go up a size it will be too big in the bodice but would be a lot easier to get on and off.   Is it common for this dress to be hard to get on and off since there is no zipper or elastic or do I need to go up a size nest time?
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts
> Kelly
> 
> Kelly



I've never made the simply sweet, so can't help you there. I'm sure many on here will be along to answer your question, though. Keep up the good work!


----------



## goteamwood

DMGeurts said:


> I love everything, I just wish I could find a good place to buy knit fabric - I am dying to try something fun with it.
> 
> The dress will be adorable with the other layer of ribbon on it.
> 
> D~


I haven't had the confidence to do anything with knit myself, but I bookmarked this site a while ago because I think they have really cute knits: http://www.girlcharlee.com (I have no affiliation with them, in fact I am not even really a "customer" since I have never ordered, just ogled.)




kellygirl2 said:


> I introduced myself a few pages back - I am Kelly and have almost 3 year old boy girl twins.  Thanks for all the info and advice about the flannel and pajama pants.
> 
> You ladies have finally inspired me to sew.
> 
> I started with some bags to hold pixie dust for Trevors big give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought some pre-shirred fabric from Jo-Anns to attempt some little sundresses for my daughter.  I still need to attach the straps permanently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got brave and attempted an Easter bunny Simply Sweet (still needs to be hemmed) and it is hanging very crocked on the hanger in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because my poor son was feeling left out (girl fabrics are so fun to play with)  - some lightening McQueen Easy Fits (Still waiting for the elastic to be inserted.)  I promptly realized as soon as I cut them out that I had cut the pattern upside down but I dont think my son will notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies for all the inspiration - I never would have gotten started if it wasnt for all of your beautiful creations.  I have had so much fun doing it and my kids are so excited to see what mommy made.  I am afraid my hubby is going to start making requests too!
> 
> Kelly


Looks like you are off to a great start! I have twins too, two boys, so every project I do I end up doing two of them. For your son I suggest the bowling shirt from Carla C, which is super versatile and the instructions are very good. I hadn't made an article of clothing since Junior High and I was able to make two buzz lightyear bowling shirts last summer. Since then I think I have made that pattern at least 20+ more times. I love it. And then my husband did start making requests... I made adult bowling shirts for our Disney trip for my husband, me and our two friends who went with us, and I made a Batman one for my husband's birthday. I have pictures of most of them on my site (in the signature) I have posted them all here, so I won't bore everyone with all my two-of-a-kind shirts again 

Jen


----------



## NiniMorris

kellygirl2 said:


> Question
> I made the simply sweet based on my daughters measurements in a Size 2.  It fits her great in the bodice but is really hard to get it over her head and arms in and out.  I am afraid if I go up a size it will be too big in the bodice but would be a lot easier to get on and off.   Is it common for this dress to be hard to get on and off since there is no zipper or elastic or do I need to go up a size nest time?
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts
> Kelly
> 
> Kelly



YES!  In a Simply Sweet, they have to step in.  That is my only complaint about the Simply Sweet.  It is the reason I hate to make it now...but when a customer requests it...I have to comply.


Nini


----------



## dianemom2

DMGeurts said:


> I love everything, I just wish I could find a good place to buy knit fabric - I am dying to try something fun with it.


Hi D!  There are some good places on the internet to buy knits.  I saw that Jen recommended Girl Charlee.  I also like the Purple Seamstress on FB and there are a bunch of people on Etsy who sell cute knits.  But a great place to start with knits for kids is Joanns.  Their Doodles line of fabric includes a bunch of cute knits.  And sewing with knits is very easy.  I didn't start until about a year ago and I find that there are a few little tricks that you need to know but not a whole bunch.  For example you have to stabilize the shoulders when you sew with knit fabrics so that they don't stretch out of shape.



PurpleEars said:


> I am glad that you are feeling better and you were able to visit your mom. I hope she will make lots of progress in rehab.


Well, they ended up sending my mom back to the hospital over the weekend but she is back at the rehab place again.  Then  my dad fell when he was leaving the hospital but luckily he didn't break anything.  Having your parents get older is hard!



babynala said:


> I hope your mom is improving.  She will probably rehab faster in a facility because she won't "have" to do anything.  I'm sure if she was at home she would be doing too much.


Well, since she really isn't even getting up out of bed much yet I think it is good that she is at rehab!



ivey_family said:


> First is the boy version of the Baby's First Year charms.  I'm still working on a girl version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I made a towel with holiday charms for my MIL's birthday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They wore them for the first time today and my FIL had made BBQ ribs for Sunday dinner.  Eek!  Thankfully, the stains came out!  This  pic was before dinner.


Glad to hear that you liked the value resorts.  Most people seem to be giving them positive reviews so that is good to hear.  I'm also glad that your family is pretty much done with the colds.  Mine is finally almost gone.  I still have a lingering cough but it always takes me forever to get rid of the coughs once I get them.

Your charms onesies are so cute.  They would be perfect for a monthly picture for a new baby.  We've had friends that do a picture once a month for the first year and I think it is such a cute idea!  The towel is cute too.

I love the picture of the kids in the their new shirts.  I'm glad that the stains all came out!  I love your little girl's curls!



kellygirl2 said:


> I started with some bags to hold pixie dust for Trevors big give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought some pre-shirred fabric from Jo-Anns to attempt some little sundresses for my daughter.  I still need to attach the straps permanently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got brave and attempted an Easter bunny Simply Sweet (still needs to be hemmed) and it is hanging very crocked on the hanger in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because my poor son was feeling left out (girl fabrics are so fun to play with)  - some lightening McQueen Easy Fits (Still waiting for the elastic to be inserted.)  I promptly realized as soon as I cut them out that I had cut the pattern upside down but I dont think my son will notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly


Everything turned out just great!  The bags were a big hit over on Trevor's PTR.  I saw the pictures and the kids seemed to love your pixie dust bags!

The pre-shirred fabric is easy to use and makes some cute dresses.  Your bunny dress turned out super.  You are really catching on to sewing quickly!  And we've all made the same mistake with directional fabrics.  You can just tell him the Lightening McQueen is looking up at him!





kellygirl2 said:


> Question
> I made the simply sweet based on my daughters measurements in a Size 2.  It fits her great in the bodice but is really hard to get it over her head and arms in and out.  I am afraid if I go up a size it will be too big in the bodice but would be a lot easier to get on and off.   Is it common for this dress to be hard to get on and off since there is no zipper or elastic or do I need to go up a size nest time?



The simply sweet is a bit tricky to get on and off but is such a cute style.  I sew a bunch of them.  Once you get to be a more proficient seamstress there are a bunch of modifications that you can do to make it easier to get one and off.  You can make the back bigger and shirr it yourself to give it some room.  Or you can make the larger size but add a couple of rows of elastic under the arms.  A couple of times I changed the bodice to make it corseted.

I will see if I have a couple of pictures to show you.

Here is one that I did last week with the shirred back:





This one has a corseted front:





Here is another one with the shirred back:





I can't find any pictures of the Simply Sweets that I have done with the elastic on the sides.  But basically I just make the larger size of the simply sweet and insert a few rows of elastic between the fashion fabric and the lining in the bodice.



disneychic2 said:


> Your son's easy fits look great. He'll just think you made it so he can look at Lightning McQueen right side up. We've all done that a time or two. At least they are going the SAME direction!!


LOL!  I said the same things!



NiniMorris said:


> YES!  In a Simply Sweet, they have to step in.  That is my only complaint about the Simply Sweet.  It is the reason I hate to make it now...but when a customer requests it...I have to comply.
> 
> 
> Nini


But they are cute and easy to wear once they get them on.


----------



## dianemom2

I also wanted to share the outfits that I did for Trevor's Big Give.  They received these outfits last week so I can post them now that they've gotten them:


----------



## teacher1717

ivey_family said:


> Catching up from the last two weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IFirst is the boy version of the Baby's First Year charms.  I'm still working on a girl version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I made a towel with holiday charms for my MIL's birthday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C.



I LOVE these charms.  What a fantastic idea!


----------



## Courtney829

I stumbled across this thread last week and was inspired.  I haven't sewn in about 15 years but just finished my first little project for my daughter!  I'm hoping that one of you can help me find a fabric that I've just fallen in love with.  I cannot find it for sale anywhere. It's the Thomas Kinkade Peter Pan characters and quotes on cream.  I'd post a link but I'm too new to.  Has anyone seen it for sale somewhere?


----------



## dianemom2

Courtney829 said:


> I stumbled across this thread last week and was inspired.  I haven't sewn in about 15 years but just finished my first little project for my daughter!  I'm hoping that one of you can help me find a fabric that I've just fallen in love with.  I cannot find it for sale anywhere. It's the Thomas Kinkade Peter Pan characters and quotes on cream.  I'd post a link but I'm too new to.  Has anyone seen it for sale somewhere?



I haven't seen in stores recently.  I had seen it at Walmart a couple of summers ago and I think at Hobby Lobby also.  I'd try Etsy or Ebay to see if you can find any at a reasonable price.


Purpleears- Did you get a new embroidery machine?  I saw the dresses that you sent to Trevor's sisters and your appliques look much bigger than usual.


----------



## DMGeurts

ivey_family said:


> First is the boy version of the Baby's First Year charms.  I'm still working on a girl version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I made a towel with holiday charms for my MIL's birthday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, finally, I made some sibling shirts for my kiddos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They wore them for the first time today and my FIL had made BBQ ribs for Sunday dinner.  Eek!  Thankfully, the stains came out!  This  pic was before dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all have great week!
> Regards,
> C.



I LOVE everything - but I think those little charm shirts are TDF!!!  What a brilliant idea!



kellygirl2 said:


> I started with some bags to hold pixie dust for Trevors big give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought some pre-shirred fabric from Jo-Anns to attempt some little sundresses for my daughter.  I still need to attach the straps permanently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got brave and attempted an Easter bunny Simply Sweet (still needs to be hemmed) and it is hanging very crocked on the hanger in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because my poor son was feeling left out (girl fabrics are so fun to play with)  - some lightening McQueen Easy Fits (Still waiting for the elastic to be inserted.)  I promptly realized as soon as I cut them out that I had cut the pattern upside down but I dont think my son will notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies for all the inspiration - I never would have gotten started if it wasnt for all of your beautiful creations.  I have had so much fun doing it and my kids are so excited to see what mommy made.  I am afraid my hubby is going to start making requests too!
> 
> Kelly



So cute!  You did a great job for your first projects!



goteamwood said:


> I haven't had the confidence to do anything with knit myself, but I bookmarked this site a while ago because I think they have really cute knits: http://www.girlcharlee.com (I have no affiliation with them, in fact I am not even really a "customer" since I have never ordered, just ogled.)
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you are off to a great start! I have twins too, two boys, so every project I do I end up doing two of them. For your son I suggest the bowling shirt from Carla C, which is super versatile and the instructions are very good. I hadn't made an article of clothing since Junior High and I was able to make two buzz lightyear bowling shirts last summer. Since then I think I have made that pattern at least 20+ more times. I love it. And then my husband did start making requests... I made adult bowling shirts for our Disney trip for my husband, me and our two friends who went with us, and I made a Batman one for my husband's birthday. I have pictures of most of them on my site (in the signature) I have posted them all here, so I won't bore everyone with all my two-of-a-kind shirts again
> 
> Jen



Thanks for the link Jen - I've opened it in another tab - but I don't dare look at it until I am done replying here - or I may not finish.  



dianemom2 said:


> Hi D!  There are some good places on the internet to buy knits.  I saw that Jen recommended Girl Charlee.  I also like the Purple Seamstress on FB and there are a bunch of people on Etsy who sell cute knits.  But a great place to start with knits for kids is Joanns.  Their Doodles line of fabric includes a bunch of cute knits.  And sewing with knits is very easy.  I didn't start until about a year ago and I find that there are a few little tricks that you need to know but not a whole bunch.  For example you have to stabilize the shoulders when you sew with knit fabrics so that they don't stretch out of shape.



Thanks Diane...  You can bet - if I ever get the nerve up to order some knits, you will be the first person I contact - because it's mostly your stuff that's driven me there in the first place.  




dianemom2 said:


> Well, they ended up sending my mom back to the hospital over the weekend but she is back at the rehab place again.  Then  my dad fell when he was leaving the hospital but luckily he didn't break anything.  Having your parents get older is hard!



I am so very sorry.  I will continue to keep them in our prayers.



dianemom2 said:


> This one has a corseted front:



OK - I love everything you post - but I think I missed this one somewhere along the way - it's too cute!  I love the fabrics and everything!



dianemom2 said:


> I also wanted to share the outfits that I did for Trevor's Big Give.  They received these outfits last week so I can post them now that they've gotten them:



Another set that I just love - I am such a sucker for dots!  



Courtney829 said:


> I stumbled across this thread last week and was inspired.  I haven't sewn in about 15 years but just finished my first little project for my daughter!  I'm hoping that one of you can help me find a fabric that I've just fallen in love with.  I cannot find it for sale anywhere. It's the Thomas Kinkade Peter Pan characters and quotes on cream.  I'd post a link but I'm too new to.  Has anyone seen it for sale somewhere?



I know exactly which fabric you are talking about...  I am afraid that it's been discontinued for a while, I do see it pop up from time to time on Ebay - but it usually goes for a premium.    I sure hope that Thomas Kinkade comes out with more fabric like that, because it truly was timeless and beautiful.

D~


----------



## PurpleEars

ivey_family said:


> We've had some form of cold or another around here for the last three weeks.  I finally had to admit defeat and go to the doctor since my colds always turn into sinus infections.  But, I think we're all finally close to healthy.  I didn't get as much sewing done as I'd have liked, but I finished three projects.
> 
> First is the boy version of the Baby's First Year charms.  I'm still working on a girl version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I made a towel with holiday charms for my MIL's birthday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, finally, I made some sibling shirts for my kiddos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They wore them for the first time today and my FIL had made BBQ ribs for Sunday dinner.  Eek!  Thankfully, the stains came out!  This  pic was before dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all have great week!
> Regards,
> C.



I am sorry to hear that you guys have been sick. The charms are a neat idea. The shirts for your kids look great. I am glad to hear that BBQ sauce washed out!



kellygirl2 said:


> I introduced myself a few pages back - I am Kelly and have almost 3 year old boy girl twins.  Thanks for all the info and advice about the flannel and pajama pants.
> 
> You ladies have finally inspired me to sew.
> 
> I started with some bags to hold pixie dust for Trevors big give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought some pre-shirred fabric from Jo-Anns to attempt some little sundresses for my daughter.  I still need to attach the straps permanently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got brave and attempted an Easter bunny Simply Sweet (still needs to be hemmed) and it is hanging very crocked on the hanger in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because my poor son was feeling left out (girl fabrics are so fun to play with)  - some lightening McQueen Easy Fits (Still waiting for the elastic to be inserted.)  I promptly realized as soon as I cut them out that I had cut the pattern upside down but I dont think my son will notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies for all the inspiration - I never would have gotten started if it wasnt for all of your beautiful creations.  I have had so much fun doing it and my kids are so excited to see what mommy made.  I am afraid my hubby is going to start making requests too!
> 
> Kelly



Your first projects are looking great. Just think - the shorts are cut that way so he can see the cars "the right way." My DH actually requests custom polo shirts with Lego Minifig or Mickey from time to time (he wears them to work).



dianemom2 said:


> I also wanted to share the outfits that I did for Trevor's Big Give.  They received these outfits last week so I can post them now that they've gotten them:



I know I commented on them on the Big Give board but those outfits look beautiful! They seem to like the outfits too!



Courtney829 said:


> I stumbled across this thread last week and was inspired.  I haven't sewn in about 15 years but just finished my first little project for my daughter!  I'm hoping that one of you can help me find a fabric that I've just fallen in love with.  I cannot find it for sale anywhere. It's the Thomas Kinkade Peter Pan characters and quotes on cream.  I'd post a link but I'm too new to.  Has anyone seen it for sale somewhere?



Welcome! I am sure your daughter is thrilled to get something made by mom. I know exactly which fabric you are talking about - I have the Pinocchio version of it. I got it a couple of weeks ago on clearance, but they didn't have the Peter Pan one.



dianemom2 said:


> Purpleears- Did you get a new embroidery machine?  I saw the dresses that you sent to Trevor's sisters and your appliques look much bigger than usual.



Excellent observation Diane. I will introduce Genie in a minute.


----------



## PurpleEars

As Diane suspected, I got a new embroidery machine a couple of weeks ago. I decided to call him Genie. I had to wait to share the news as my first project on Genie was for a Big Give and I didn't want to spill the beans!

First, a picture of Genie:





He is the 10-needle Brother embroidery machine. I got the floor model at the local shop at a very good price, in addition, Brother had a promo on the 10-needle machine, so we are getting a $1500 rebate. The combination meant that we were able to get the 10-needle machine instead of the 6, and still saved some money!  We also got the stand for free as it was broken. DH worked his magic and the stand is good as new!

The neat thing about Genie is that the stand for the thread lights up in different colours, so you know which colour is supposed to go on which spool. We thought it looked like World of Colours!





So like I said, the first project with Genie was a set of dresses for a Big Give:









I have since done a few shirts for one of my co-workers:













As many of you know, Genie is a "Mortgage free" celebration purchase. I feel very blessed to have Genie and I am super excited to be able to do more for the Gives!


----------



## Mickey_for_President

My interpretation of Cinderella's pink dress!  I am actually not done with it completely, but I had to try it on Viola today to fit the back and took some photos!  I am so excited for her to wear it during our April trip!!!!


----------



## abqgreene

babynala said:
			
		

> I am finally getting around to posting some pictures of the things I made for my nice and nephew's first trip to Disney world last month.  Sorry for the huge pictures:
> 
> The dress I made for Kate to wear to our princess breakfast in Norway.  This is very similar to one that post a few weeks ago.  My niece loved twirling in this dress.  She enjoyed showing all the princesses that they were on her dress and Aurora wished she had a dress with all of her friends on it too.
> front:
> 
> back:
> 
> My nephew is a huge sports fan and is a major Minnesota Viking's fan which is kind of odd because he was born in Colorado, my brother is a Giant's fan and he currently lives in NC.  For Christmas he got a jersey, PJ pants, football and a Viking helmet - like they sell in Epcot, not a football helmet.  Purple is his favorite color so that might have something to do with it.    I could not figure out what I was going to make him for our Epcot day and then I remembered I had this mickey head and found a purple t-shirt at Hobby Lobby.  I think this was his favorite shirt of the week.
> 
> They wore these to Chef Mickey and our last day at MK.  My nephew's t-shirt was actually a recycle.  I made this for my son for one of our trips before I got my embroidery machine.  I'm glad he was able to use it but boy I was not good at hand applique:
> 
> These were supposed to be for our second day at Epcot and dinner at Coral Reef but we ended up going to AK instead.  They still worked for the Animal theme but I would have rather done a cute animal print theme.
> 
> I have a few more things to share but need to head out.  Hope everyone has a great day.



Can you tell me where you got the wonderful princess appliqué patterns?  If you created them they ate absolutely adorable!


----------



## DisneyMom5

Mickey_for_President said:


> My interpretation of Cinderella's pink dress!  I am actually not done with it completely, but I had to try it on Viola today to fit the back and took some photos!  I am so excited for her to wear it during our April trip!!!!



That is just PRECIOUS!!!  I love it!


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

We had a fantastic trip in January this year!!  Already can't wait to go back!! Thought I would share some of the outfits I completed for my DD6 and shirts for DS8.  Thanks for looking!





 Perry Dress





 Stitch and Pikachu shirt - for my little Pokemon fan!





Rapunzel wedding dress





 ariel inspired skirt set





 my little pirate in his perry shirt





Octonauts outfit





 cinderella tutu dress


----------



## nannye

Can you guys give me some advice on the country classic cotton solids from Joannes?  Is this "broadcloth"?  Are the Kona cottons better? This is for standard dresses, skirts, some appliquees etc.. 

I am putting together an online order and I don't have a Joannes here so I'm not as familiar with their products and fabric quality. 

Thanks
Erin


----------



## ivey_family

PurpleEars said:
			
		

> As Diane suspected, I got a new embroidery machine a couple of weeks ago. I decided to call him Genie. I had to wait to share the news as my first project on Genie was for a Big Give and I didn't want to spill the beans!
> 
> First, a picture of Genie:
> 
> He is the 10-needle Brother embroidery machine. I got the floor model at the local shop at a very good price, in addition, Brother had a promo on the 10-needle machine, so we are getting a $1500 rebate. The combination meant that we were able to get the 10-needle machine instead of the 6, and still saved some money!  We also got the stand for free as it was broken. DH worked his magic and the stand is good as new!
> 
> The neat thing about Genie is that the stand for the thread lights up in different colours, so you know which colour is supposed to go on which spool. We thought it looked like World of Colours!
> 
> So like I said, the first project with Genie was a set of dresses for a Big Give:
> 
> I have since done a few shirts for one of my co-workers:
> 
> As many of you know, Genie is a "Mortgage free" celebration purchase. I feel very blessed to have Genie and I am super excited to be able to do more for the Gives!



Oh, Flora!  How exciting!  Genie looks amazing and it sounds like a great deal too!  Congratulations!  May you enjoy many, many years of stitching together!

LOVE those SW dresses!

Regards,
C.


----------



## NiniMorris

PurpleEars said:


> As Diane suspected, I got a new embroidery machine a couple of weeks ago. I decided to call him Genie. I had to wait to share the news as my first project on Genie was for a Big Give and I didn't want to spill the beans!
> 
> First, a picture of Genie:



I AM SO JEALOUS!!!!

For the past three years my husband has been promising me I could get a 6 needle Brother when our income tax refund came in...and each year something comes up.   Since his business didn't do as well as it has in past years... our refund was about half what we normally get, so I had to decide between our annual Disney trip or the Big Bubba...so I chose the Disney trip!

While I was able to upgrade my serger and sewing machine instead...seeing your big beautiful machine makes me so jealous!

Have fun with it!  I will live vicariously through you!


Nini


----------



## cogero

Flora I love Genie that looks like a fabulous machine.

I can't help you with the difference in fabrics because I don't buy many things from Joanns anymore only if it is an emergency and I try to stick to the designer fabrics when there. That being said Kona is generally a really nice fabric that I use for appliqués.

Not sure if they sell the same grade at Joanns as they do the smaller store I go to.


----------



## dianemom2

DMGeurts said:


> Thanks Diane...  You can bet - if I ever get the nerve up to order some knits, you will be the first person I contact - because it's mostly your stuff that's driven me there in the first place.
> D~


You should definitely try some knits to make some comfy little outfits for your new nephew.  Joanns has a few knits that are really cute for little boys.  I saw one with firetrucks and dalmation puppies that was so adorable!  With the 40% off coupons, their prices are decent.



PurpleEars said:


> .
> Excellent observation Diane. I will introduce Genie in a minute.


I knew something was up as soon as I saw those SW dresses!



PurpleEars said:


> As Diane suspected, I got a new embroidery machine a couple of weeks ago. I decided to call him Genie. I had to wait to share the news as my first project on Genie was for a Big Give and I didn't want to spill the beans!
> 
> First, a picture of Genie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As many of you know, Genie is a "Mortgage free" celebration purchase. I feel very blessed to have Genie and I am super excited to be able to do more for the Gives!


WOW!  Look at that machine!  You must be having a blast playing with that!  Your SW dresses were adorable and I love the t-shirts that you did for your co-worker.  How wonderful that your mortgage is paid off and you can treat yourself to the machine you've been dreaming of!  I can't wait to see some of the other stuff that you create with Genie.



Mickey_for_President said:


> My interpretation of Cinderella's pink dress!  I am actually not done with it completely, but I had to try it on Viola today to fit the back and took some photos!  I am so excited for her to wear it during our April trip!!!!


Adorable!  And the dress is lovely too!



OhStuffandFluff said:


> Perry Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitch and Pikachu shirt - for my little Pokemon fan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapunzel wedding dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ariel inspired skirt set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my little pirate in his perry shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Octonauts outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cinderella tutu dress


Glad that you had a fun time in January.  Your outfits turned out great! Your family picture with Phineas and Ferb is great!  Your outfits are adorable.  The kids must have gotten lots of attention in those!



nannye said:


> Can you guys give me some advice on the country classic cotton solids from Joannes?  Is this "broadcloth"?  Are the Kona cottons better? This is for standard dresses, skirts, some appliquees etc..


Kona cottons are typically more expensive and higher quality. I have bought the Country Classics cottons before.  They are decent weight but not super thick cotton fabrics.  They are 100% cotton so make sure you wash them before sewing with them.  They are great for dresses that will be lined or with multiple skirt layers because the layers of fabric don't end up being too thick to work with.  Their Symphony Broadcloth is different because it is at least 50% polyester.  Any of those choices will work well for appliques.


----------



## disneychic2

dianemom2 said:


> I also wanted to share the outfits that I did for Trevor's Big Give.  They received these outfits last week so I can post them now that they've gotten them:



First, I'm so glad you're cold is gone. Those coughs linger forever! So sorry to hear about your Mom having to go back to the hospital and your Dad falling. Sounds like my parents. It is SO hard when your parents get to this stage. I'm right there with you!

I don't remember if I commented on your outfits on the Big Give board, but if not, I just want to say what a great job you did. I'm running out of accolades when it comes to your work. You are one talented lady!!



Courtney829 said:


> I stumbled across this thread last week and was inspired.  I haven't sewn in about 15 years but just finished my first little project for my daughter!  I'm hoping that one of you can help me find a fabric that I've just fallen in love with.  I cannot find it for sale anywhere. It's the Thomas Kinkade Peter Pan characters and quotes on cream.  I'd post a link but I'm too new to.  Has anyone seen it for sale somewhere?



Sorry, no help for the fabric, but wanted to welcome you to our thread. If you get a chance, we'd love to see pictures of anything you make. So glad you've been inspired to take up sewing again. Just watch out, it is addicting!



PurpleEars said:


> As Diane suspected, I got a new embroidery machine a couple of weeks ago. I decided to call him Genie. I had to wait to share the news as my first project on Genie was for a Big Give and I didn't want to spill the beans!
> 
> First, a picture of Genie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is the 10-needle Brother embroidery machine. I got the floor model at the local shop at a very good price, in addition, Brother had a promo on the 10-needle machine, so we are getting a $1500 rebate. The combination meant that we were able to get the 10-needle machine instead of the 6, and still saved some money!  We also got the stand for free as it was broken. DH worked his magic and the stand is good as new!
> 
> The neat thing about Genie is that the stand for the thread lights up in different colours, so you know which colour is supposed to go on which spool. We thought it looked like World of Colours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So like I said, the first project with Genie was a set of dresses for a Big Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have since done a few shirts for one of my co-workers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As many of you know, Genie is a "Mortgage free" celebration purchase. I feel very blessed to have Genie and I am super excited to be able to do more for the Gives!



Oh WOW! That is awesome!!! I'm so happy you were able to get such a fabulous machine and at a wonderful discount/rebate! It is so exciting!! You must be so thrilled. I love the color lighting up under the thread! Those little things really speak to me. I know you'll have lots of fun making beautiful thinks with Genie. Great name, btw.

Also, those outfits for the Big Give were wonderful. And I love the t-shirts for your co-worker's daughters. You must never want to stop making things. At least that's how I would be. Congrats!



Mickey_for_President said:


> My interpretation of Cinderella's pink dress!  I am actually not done with it completely, but I had to try it on Viola today to fit the back and took some photos!  I am so excited for her to wear it during our April trip!!!!



Your daughter could not be more adorable and that dress is beautiful. When in April are you going? We went at the end of April last year and had a wonderful time. The weather was perfect! Hope you have a fabulous trip!



OhStuffandFluff said:


> We had a fantastic trip in January this year!!  Already can't wait to go back!! Thought I would share some of the outfits I completed for my DD6 and shirts for DS8.  Thanks for looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perry Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitch and Pikachu shirt - for my little Pokemon fan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapunzel wedding dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ariel inspired skirt set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my little pirate in his perry shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Octonauts outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cinderella tutu dress



So glad you had a wonderful trip. Everything you made was beautiful! I'm sure you all got lots of comments when you were there. I always try to comment when I see customs in the parks because I know how much work has gone into them. Plus, it's so neat to see them all in action. Your family is adorable!


----------



## goteamwood

dianemom2 said:


> I haven't seen in stores recently.  I had seen it at Walmart a couple of summers ago and I think at Hobby Lobby also.  I'd try Etsy or Ebay to see if you can find any at a reasonable price.
> 
> 
> Purpleears- Did you get a new embroidery machine?  I saw the dresses that you sent to Trevor's sisters and your appliques look much bigger than usual.



I noticed that too. I think that makes us super sewing nerds or something! I love that machine even though I feel like I would be totally intimidated by it. At least my PE770 looks like a sewing machine so it wasn't scary.

ENABLER ALERT: Fabric.com has a $4.95/ yard sale going on now, I picked up quite a few misc prints to use in quilts and appliqués, plus you can use the thx113 discount code for 15% off. Not a bad deal for fabric I totally didn't *need* at all.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

This is my new baby.  Sorry for the delay in posting her picture.  I had to wait for my husband and son to carry her upstairs for me.  Then put her together and play a while.  Below is what I used to try her out.  Just a UFO I pulled out to practice quilting on.  Please help me name her.  My husband calls her money pit but I have nicknamed her big bertha but I dont like that.  She is BIG and FAST.  And truth be told she cost less then a cheap Walmart machine.  I LOVE her.  I just need more practice.  Thanks for looking.  Please post name suggestions.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

PurpleEars said:


> As Diane suspected, I got a new embroidery machine a couple of weeks ago. I decided to call him Genie. I had to wait to share the news as my first project on Genie was for a Big Give and I didn't want to spill the beans!
> 
> First, a picture of Genie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is the 10-needle Brother embroidery machine. I got the floor model at the local shop at a very good price, in addition, Brother had a promo on the 10-needle machine, so we are getting a $1500 rebate. The combination meant that we were able to get the 10-needle machine instead of the 6, and still saved some money!  We also got the stand for free as it was broken. DH worked his magic and the stand is good as new!
> 
> The neat thing about Genie is that the stand for the thread lights up in different colours, so you know which colour is supposed to go on which spool. We thought it looked like World of Colours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So like I said, the first project with Genie was a set of dresses for a Big Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have since done a few shirts for one of my co-workers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As many of you know, Genie is a "Mortgage free" celebration purchase. I feel very blessed to have Genie and I am super excited to be able to do more for the Gives!



I LOVE Genie.  He looks fabulous.  So happy to hear he is up and running and getting a deal and mortgage free is even better.  I look forward to seeing more projects that you and Genie make.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

nannye said:


> Can you guys give me some advice on the country classic cotton solids from Joannes?  Is this "broadcloth"?  Are the Kona cottons better? This is for standard dresses, skirts, some appliquees etc..
> 
> I am putting together an online order and I don't have a Joannes here so I'm not as familiar with their products and fabric quality.
> 
> Thanks
> Erin



Okay I am a multi quote failure.  But I prefer Kona cotton.  The broadcloth fabrics can be very see through while the Kona is not.  I find the same with the country classics.  If you are doing a lining or it would be 2 layers they would be fine, but I would go for the Kona if it is by itself.


----------



## babynala

ivey_family said:


> But, I think we're all finally close to healthy.  I didn't get as much sewing done as I'd have liked, but I finished three projects.
> 
> First is the boy version of the Baby's First Year charms.  I'm still working on a girl version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I made a towel with holiday charms for my MIL's birthday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, finally, I made some sibling shirts for my kiddos:
> 
> 
> They wore them for the first time today and my FIL had made BBQ ribs for Sunday dinner.  Eek!  Thankfully, the stains came out!  This  pic was before dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all have great week!
> Regards,
> C.


Glad everyone is feeling better.  I love the kids all dressed in their sibling shirts.  How cute.  The onesie charm shirts are so cool.  What a great idea.



kellygirl2 said:


> I introduced myself a few pages back - I am Kelly and have almost 3 year old boy girl twins.  Thanks for all the info and advice about the flannel and pajama pants.
> 
> You ladies have finally inspired me to sew.
> 
> I started with some bags to hold pixie dust for Trevors big give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought some pre-shirred fabric from Jo-Anns to attempt some little sundresses for my daughter.  I still need to attach the straps permanently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got brave and attempted an Easter bunny Simply Sweet (still needs to be hemmed) and it is hanging very crocked on the hanger in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because my poor son was feeling left out (girl fabrics are so fun to play with)  - some lightening McQueen Easy Fits (Still waiting for the elastic to be inserted.)  I promptly realized as soon as I cut them out that I had cut the pattern upside down but I dont think my son will notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies for all the inspiration - I never would have gotten started if it wasnt for all of your beautiful creations.  I have had so much fun doing it and my kids are so excited to see what mommy made.  I am afraid my hubby is going to start making requests too!
> 
> Kelly


WOW! Great job getting all these projects done.  Like others have said, you are not the first one to make the "upside" down pants but they are wearer-freindly. 




dianemom2 said:


> I also wanted to share the outfits that I did for Trevor's Big Give.  They received these outfits last week so I can post them now that they've gotten them:


Cute, cute, cute.  



PurpleEars said:


> As Diane suspected, I got a new embroidery machine a couple of weeks ago. I decided to call him Genie. I had to wait to share the news as my first project on Genie was for a Big Give and I didn't want to spill the beans!
> 
> First, a picture of Genie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is the 10-needle Brother embroidery machine. I got the floor model at the local shop at a very good price, in addition, Brother had a promo on the 10-needle machine, so we are getting a $1500 rebate. The combination meant that we were able to get the 10-needle machine instead of the 6, and still saved some money!  We also got the stand for free as it was broken. DH worked his magic and the stand is good as new!
> 
> 
> So like I said, the first project with Genie was a set of dresses for a Big Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As many of you know, Genie is a "Mortgage free" celebration purchase. I feel very blessed to have Genie and I am super excited to be able to do more for the Gives!


Diane is a sleuth!  Congrats on getting the new machine.  I left this picture big because it deserves to be shown off.   How awesome that you paid off your mortgage and you got to reward yourself too.  Genie is beautiful and I love the light up thread stands.  What a great deal on being able to get the 10-needle.  What sizes can you make with that machine?  And tell us how long it takes to make a shirt so we can all be jealous.  
The dresses are super cute too.



Mickey_for_President said:


> My interpretation of Cinderella's pink dress!  I am actually not done with it completely, but I had to try it on Viola today to fit the back and took some photos!  I am so excited for her to wear it during our April trip!!!!


Oh my, how cute.  You did a great job on the dress and your DD is adorable.  



abqgreene said:


> Can you tell me where you got the wonderful princess appliqué patterns?  If you created them they ate absolutely adorable!


They came from http://lynniepinnie.com/shop/index.php  She will sometimes run sales so be sure to sign up for her newsletter.  They stitched out very nicely too.  



OhStuffandFluff said:


> We had a fantastic trip in January this year!!  Already can't wait to go back!! Thought I would share some of the outfits I completed for my DD6 and shirts for DS8.  Thanks for looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perry Dress


So many wonderful creations.  Did you make those princess dresses?  They are beautiful.  Glad you had a great time on your trip.  



NiniMorris said:


> I AM SO JEALOUS!!!!
> 
> For the past three years my husband has been promising me I could get a 6 needle Brother when our income tax refund came in...and each year something comes up.   Since his business didn't do as well as it has in past years... our refund was about half what we normally get, so I had to decide between our annual Disney trip or the Big Bubba...so I chose the Disney trip!
> 
> While I was able to upgrade my serger and sewing machine instead...seeing your big beautiful machine makes me so jealous!
> 
> Have fun with it!  I will live vicariously through you!
> 
> 
> Nini


A Disney trip is a great choice but it is a bummer that you can't get that big machine.  I know you would put it to great use.  What kind of new sewing machine did you get?



lynnanddbyz said:


> This is my new baby.  Sorry for the delay in posting her picture.  I had to wait for my husband and son to carry her upstairs for me.  Then put her together and play a while.  Below is what I used to try her out.  Just a UFO I pulled out to practice quilting on.  Please help me name her.  My husband calls her money pit but I have nicknamed her big bertha but I dont like that.  She is BIG and FAST.  And truth be told she cost less then a cheap Walmart machine.  I LOVE her.  I just need more practice.  Thanks for looking.  Please post name suggestions.


 What a great machine.  You can tell it will last a long time and you are already putting it to good use. I am not good at naming machines but I hope someone else comes up with something good.  The quilts look really nice.


----------



## hey_jude

nannye said:


> Can you guys give me some advice on the country classic cotton solids from Joannes?  Is this "broadcloth"?  Are the Kona cottons better? This is for standard dresses, skirts, some appliquees etc..
> 
> I am putting together an online order and I don't have a Joannes here so I'm not as familiar with their products and fabric quality.
> 
> Thanks
> Erin



Since the Kona cottons seemed to be a better choice, you might want to look at sew-sisters.com.  They are out of Toronto.  I did a quick look at pricing and their Kona's were comparable.  They also have free shipping for orders over $100.

Judy


----------



## DMGeurts

PurpleEars said:


> As Diane suspected, I got a new embroidery machine a couple of weeks ago. I decided to call him Genie. I had to wait to share the news as my first project on Genie was for a Big Give and I didn't want to spill the beans!
> 
> First, a picture of Genie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is the 10-needle Brother embroidery machine. I got the floor model at the local shop at a very good price, in addition, Brother had a promo on the 10-needle machine, so we are getting a $1500 rebate. The combination meant that we were able to get the 10-needle machine instead of the 6, and still saved some money!  We also got the stand for free as it was broken. DH worked his magic and the stand is good as new!
> 
> The neat thing about Genie is that the stand for the thread lights up in different colours, so you know which colour is supposed to go on which spool. We thought it looked like World of Colours!
> 
> 
> 
> As many of you know, Genie is a "Mortgage free" celebration purchase. I feel very blessed to have Genie and I am super excited to be able to do more for the Gives!



THe outfits you made for the give are fantastic!  Now, I just have to say that Genie is AWESOME!!!  You totally earned him in every way possible - I am sure that many sacrafices were made to pay off your mortgage early, and this splurge it totally deserved in every way.  I am so very proud of you and DH!!!  WTG Flora!!!



Mickey_for_President said:


> My interpretation of Cinderella's pink dress!  I am actually not done with it completely, but I had to try it on Viola today to fit the back and took some photos!  I am so excited for her to wear it during our April trip!!!!



This is so precious and so is your dd.



OhStuffandFluff said:


> We had a fantastic trip in January this year!!  Already can't wait to go back!! Thought I would share some of the outfits I completed for my DD6 and shirts for DS8.  Thanks for looking!



Sorry to take out so many of your pictures, I just don't have the time today to resize.    I loved everything...  it's all so cute!



nannye said:


> Can you guys give me some advice on the country classic cotton solids from Joannes?  Is this "broadcloth"?  Are the Kona cottons better? This is for standard dresses, skirts, some appliquees etc..
> 
> I am putting together an online order and I don't have a Joannes here so I'm not as familiar with their products and fabric quality.
> 
> Thanks
> Erin



Erin - I use Kona for most of my bags and appliques.  However - Kona is a tight weave heavy cotton...  so along with being durable - I've found that if you are using it to make lots of ruffles or a dress that has a lining under it...  The ruffles get really heavy, and a dress with lining gets pretty thick too...  So, try to use like a broadcloth for the lining portion if your are using Kona for the other parts...  Or if you double layer ruffles, try to alternate the Kona with lighter weight fabrics.  Don't want to weigh V down too much.  



lynnanddbyz said:


>



Totally AWESOME!!!  Hmmm...  Names...  YOu could call her BB for short?  I kind of like Bertha to be honest...  It kind of fits her.  

D~


----------



## dianemom2

disneychic2 said:


> First, I'm so glad you're cold is gone. Those coughs linger forever! So sorry to hear about your Mom having to go back to the hospital and your Dad falling. Sounds like my parents. It is SO hard when your parents get to this stage. I'm right there with you!


My parents were pretty healthy right up until about 4 years ago.  The last few years, one or the other of them has alternated between being sick or in the hospital.  It is definitely hard at this stage.  They are still independent but they also have a lot of needs too.



goteamwood said:


> I noticed that too. I think that makes us super sewing nerds or something! I love that machine even though I feel like I would be totally intimidated by it. At least my PE770 looks like a sewing machine so it wasn't scary.


I guess we are super sewing nerds.    I am so excited for Flora and she certainly has earned that huge prize.  Isn't great that her mortgage is all paid off!



lynnanddbyz said:


> This is my new baby.  Sorry for the delay in posting her picture.  I had to wait for my husband and son to carry her upstairs for me.  T



I think that Big Bertha is a perfect name for your new (well old) friend.  It is a name from the right generation!  If you don't like that name, another name from that generation would be perfect too.  I think I'm the only one on here that hasn't named my machines so I doubt that I am very much help.



NiniMorris said:


> Have fun with it!  I will live vicariously through you!
> 
> 
> Nini


I will also have to live vicariously through Flora's new prize.  It will be lots of fun to see what she makes with it.  Her first outfits were beautiful.  I will be anxiously awaiting pictures of your new serger and sewing machines!



DMGeurts said:


> Erin - I use Kona for most of my bags and appliques.  However - Kona is a tight weave heavy cotton...  so along with being durable - I've found that if you are using it to make lots of ruffles or a dress that has a lining under it...  The ruffles get really heavy, and a dress with lining gets pretty thick too...  So, try to use like a broadcloth for the lining portion if your are using Kona for the other parts...  Or if you double layer ruffles, try to alternate the Kona with lighter weight fabrics.  Don't want to weigh V down too much.
> D~


I know that Erin makes some beautiful things for V and I'm sure that V loves ruffles so that is some good advice.  Also some sewing machines are balky when it comes to sewing through to much fabric.

I just bought that pattern called Irelyn's Peek A Boo ruffle dress so I will have to keep that in mind when I plan out the dress I make with all those ruffles.

So today I was finishing up a dress with a rolled hem and my serger thread kept breaking.  It happened 4 or 5 times.  I was getting really concerned that my machine was breaking and I would have to take it in to be repaired and I kept playing around with the tension, etc.  Finally, it dawned on me that maybe the spool of thread was the problem.  So I changed out the spool of thread and everything worked perfectly again.  I was happy that I could finish the dress but  I was ticked that I had to throw away an almost brand new spool of thread.  Obviously there was something wrong with that thread though.   Have any of you ever had that happen?


----------



## Mickey_for_President

Thanks for thinking my daughter is cute!  I had no fun making it... lol.  My sewing machine is Millie... and she is a temperamental old coot, circa 1950s.  I nearly broke her "trying out" a ruffler... what a mess.  THAT went in the trash.

We are going at the end of April, too.  We are hoping for low crowds.  This is the first time we will be taking a child so small... but the boys are ready to go again... and so we can't make them wait until Viola is older.


----------



## nannye

Just wanted to Share... My friend asked me to make her daughter a Boo shirt and so I decided on a skirt as well. It came out cute! it is a monster (mike?) on the skirt. It's not a great picture I was in too much of a rush to take one (what else is new). It's the ruffled pop skirt, I love it! 

Best of all Annabelle loved it. 

Now my embroidery machine and I aren't getting along very well at times. It makes me nuts how it works perfectly fine one second and not the next. 
I have come up with a name for it since it is so darn Tempermental! I'm calling it Temperance (or Tempy for short) Argh.


----------



## nannye

lynnanddbyz said:


> This is my new baby.  Sorry for the delay in posting her picture.  I had to wait for my husband and son to carry her upstairs for me.  Then put her together and play a while.  Below is what I used to try her out.  Just a UFO I pulled out to practice quilting on.  Please help me name her.  My husband calls her money pit but I have nicknamed her big bertha but I dont like that.  She is BIG and FAST.  And truth be told she cost less then a cheap Walmart machine.  I LOVE her.  I just need more practice.  Thanks for looking.  Please post name suggestions.



congrats! I am looking for a pattern for the little garbage bag you have, can anyone point me in the right direction?
Thanks


----------



## nannye

hey_jude said:


> Since the Kona cottons seemed to be a better choice, you might want to look at sew-sisters.com.  They are out of Toronto.  I did a quick look at pricing and their Kona's were comparable.  They also have free shipping for orders over $100.
> 
> Judy


Thanks Judy, I've never heard of them I'll check them out. 



DMGeurts said:


> Erin - I use Kona for most of my bags and appliques.  However - Kona is a tight weave heavy cotton...  so along with being durable - I've found that if you are using it to make lots of ruffles or a dress that has a lining under it...  The ruffles get really heavy, and a dress with lining gets pretty thick too...  So, try to use like a broadcloth for the lining portion if your are using Kona for the other parts...  Or if you double layer ruffles, try to alternate the Kona with lighter weight fabrics.  Don't want to weigh V down too much.
> 
> D~



Thanks for the advice on the ruffles D! That is something I have to think about, V's cruise dress was HEAVY! V didn't seem to mind. I am planning another 3 layered ruffle for summer so That is great news thanks. 



dianemom2 said:


> I know that Erin makes some beautiful things for V and I'm sure that V loves ruffles so that is some good advice.  Also some sewing machines are balky when it comes to sewing through to much fabric.
> 
> I just bought that pattern called Irelyn's Peek A Boo ruffle dress so I will have to keep that in mind when I plan out the dress I make with all those ruffles.



Thanks Diane, Guess what I bough irelyn's peek aboo dress too! I fell in love with it and then a couple days later it was on sale, meant to be. It is hopefully my next project! 


I think I'm going to skip the country fabrics, I was considering them because they are 30% off right now, but the reviews weren't good either on the site so i'll skip it, 
thanks


----------



## love to stitch

I've been peeking each day, just haven't had time to stop and post. There are soooooo many adorable outfits, you all do beautiful work. Congratulations to those of you with new toys to play with!


----------



## billwendy

Anyone willing to do Tie Dye Mickey's for Angel or Jacob's Big Gives? Both families love them!!!!

http://disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi


----------



## babynala

Mickey_for_President said:


> Thanks for thinking my daughter is cute!  I had no fun making it... lol.  My sewing machine is Millie... and she is a temperamental old coot, circa 1950s.  I nearly broke her "trying out" a ruffler... what a mess.  THAT went in the trash.
> 
> We are going at the end of April, too.  We are hoping for low crowds.  This is the first time we will be taking a child so small... but the boys are ready to go again... and so we can't make them wait until Viola is older.


How exciting that Viola's first trip is coming up soon.  My son was one on his first trip and he had a great time.  It was a very easy age because he was too young to be scared of the dark and intense rides, loved all the characters and slept in the stroller.  He doesn't remember the trip but the kids love to watch the videos of our Disney trip "when Curtis had no hair".  They think it is hysterical to see him waddling around Disney and trying to feed Mickey some cheese at Chef Mickey.  



nannye said:


> Just wanted to Share... My friend asked me to make her daughter a Boo shirt and so I decided on a skirt as well. It came out cute! it is a monster (mike?) on the skirt. It's not a great picture I was in too much of a rush to take one (what else is new). It's the ruffled pop skirt, I love it!
> 
> Best of all Annabelle loved it.
> 
> Now my embroidery machine and I aren't getting along very well at times. It makes me nuts how it works perfectly fine one second and not the next.
> I have come up with a name for it since it is so darn Tempermental! I'm calling it Temperance (or Tempy for short) Argh.


That skirt is really cute.  I can see you getting alot of use out of that pattern for V.  I can see why Annabelle loved it.


----------



## Courtney829

Thank you all for the welcomes.  I spent the past few days skimming through the thread getting more and more inspired.  I also requested to join the Big Give group even though I'm not sure what exactly I could contribute since I've done all of two projects so far.  However, mito is a cause dear to my heart as I have a friend with a 4 year old son who is a mito warrior.  Hoping I can find some way to contribute.  

I just did my 2nd pillowcase dress today and it turned out a lot better than the first.  I believe the first may have to be worn as a shirt because I flipped it sideways when sewing.  Whoops.  

It's also good to see some older sewing machines in the group here as I'm currently using one that I borrowed from my grandmother that is older than I am.


----------



## khaoskat

Hi all, I know this is more about sewing, but I am hoping maybe a few of you might be able to help me.  I posted also in the creative designs as well.

I saw on someone's facebook/etsy site this cute charms/bead spacers/beads...and I want to create my own version of necklaces for my daughter.  And if I find I like it, I might also be interested in doing them for the Big Give.

They are the various princesses, mini and mickey ears and hands.  This is a sample, from her facebook page of the the type of charm/spacer.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...7400012.-2207520000.1362627887&type=3&theater

Does anyone know where to purchase something like those.  I have googled, but suck at finding/using the right terms to get what I am looking for.

I appreciate any help, as some of you may have used beads in your sewing, so I thought I would give it a try.

Thanks.


----------



## cogero

you can actually find those silver spacers in any craft store like michaels in the jewelry aisle. They come in different sizes. You can also google jewelry findings.


----------



## DMGeurts

Mickey_for_President said:


> Thanks for thinking my daughter is cute!  I had no fun making it... lol.  My sewing machine is Millie... and she is a temperamental old coot, circa 1950s.  I nearly broke her "trying out" a ruffler... what a mess.  THAT went in the trash.
> 
> We are going at the end of April, too.  We are hoping for low crowds.  This is the first time we will be taking a child so small... but the boys are ready to go again... and so we can't make them wait until Viola is older.



Bummer about the ruffler...  My machines are all vintage - and I won't ever sew on anything else...  If you go to youcanmakethis.com - Carla C. has an amazing FREE ruffler tutorial - so next time it might go better for you.  I would love to see photos of your machine if you have the time.  

I have 2...  Patience is a 1958 Singer 15-91.  She is my main machine.





And Mr. R. (Short for Rocket) is a 1961 Singer Rocketeer (503A)...  He is my appliquer, and to say he is a finicky and tempermental man would be an understatement.  






Oh and my 13 y/o dd also loves her vintage machine (however, if given the chance, she prefers to sew on Patience) - Can't remember her year, but she is a Singer 99...  a 2/3 scale size machine...






So don't underestimate your vintage machine...  They are the most powerful and durable machines out there - there is no machine you can buy today at any price point that will go through the layers of fabric like a vintage machine...  If you are lucky enough to have a good one - hold on to it tightly and maintain it, it WILL last the rest of your life, your children's lives and probably your grandchildrens lives...  

Sorry for the ramble...  Can you tell that vintage machines are near and dear to my heart?  LOL



nannye said:


> Just wanted to Share... My friend asked me to make her daughter a Boo shirt and so I decided on a skirt as well. It came out cute! it is a monster (mike?) on the skirt. It's not a great picture I was in too much of a rush to take one (what else is new). It's the ruffled pop skirt, I love it!
> 
> Best of all Annabelle loved it.
> 
> Now my embroidery machine and I aren't getting along very well at times. It makes me nuts how it works perfectly fine one second and not the next.
> I have come up with a name for it since it is so darn Tempermental! I'm calling it Temperance (or Tempy for short) Argh.



I know I commented on FB already - but this is so cute!  I bet she loves it!  

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

Just dropping by with a quick 

I only had time to skim back a few pages but wanted to say I saw some really neat things!  

FLORA:  Congrats on the new machine!!!!  It looks awesome.  Let's see, our RI mortgage will be paid of in a couple of weeks and our the mortgage on our house here only has two years left.....  and the kids don't really need to go to college ever, do they? 

I have signed up for a BG to get me back in the groove of sewing but today and tomorrow I still have a few things to tie up for our upcoming closing, but eventually I'll be a better participant here.

And I tried to get my dd to wear her Suess outfit to school this week and was told it was too babyish   Well, at least she wore it a couple of times last year.


----------



## ColonelHathi

DMGeurts said:


> Oh and my 13 y/o dd also loves her vintage machine (however, if given the chance, she prefers to sew on Patience) - Can't remember her year, but she is a Singer 99...  a 2/3 scale size machine...
> 
> D~



I keep forgetting to ask you, do you think your DD would be interested in sewing up a couple of lanyards for me?  Would be an excuse for a TC dismeet too - ha ha.   I have them sitting around the house and just keep skipping to other projects.  She's been sewing lanyards for some extra cash for WDW, right? Thought I read that somewhere, and then I saw this post and it reminded me.   I have all of the materials, they are cut up, etc. but not the extra time, so I thought what the heck, I should check with you to see if she would be interested!  Hope this isn't violating the DIS rules...


----------



## SallyfromDE

ivey_family said:


> Then, I made a towel with holiday charms for my MIL's birthday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all have great week!
> Regards,
> C.



Is the towel desing yours? Or where can I get it? I'd love to make gifts of this. 



Mickey_for_President said:


> My interpretation of Cinderella's pink dress!  I am actually not done with it completely, but I had to try it on Viola today to fit the back and took some photos!  I am so excited for her to wear it during our April trip!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Besides Viola beign stinking cute, I love the dress.


----------



## PurpleEars

Mickey_for_President said:


> My interpretation of Cinderella's pink dress!  I am actually not done with it completely, but I had to try it on Viola today to fit the back and took some photos!  I am so excited for her to wear it during our April trip!!!!



The dress is beautiful! I really like the picture of Viola looking at the book!



OhStuffandFluff said:


> We had a fantastic trip in January this year!!  Already can't wait to go back!! Thought I would share some of the outfits I completed for my DD6 and shirts for DS8.  Thanks for looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perry Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitch and Pikachu shirt - for my little Pokemon fan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapunzel wedding dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ariel inspired skirt set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my little pirate in his perry shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Octonauts outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cinderella tutu dress



Thanks for sharing your pictures. It looks like your family had a great time. The outfits looked fab!



lynnanddbyz said:


> This is my new baby.  Sorry for the delay in posting her picture.  I had to wait for my husband and son to carry her upstairs for me.  Then put her together and play a while.  Below is what I used to try her out.  Just a UFO I pulled out to practice quilting on.  Please help me name her.  My husband calls her money pit but I have nicknamed her big bertha but I dont like that.  She is BIG and FAST.  And truth be told she cost less then a cheap Walmart machine.  I LOVE her.  I just need more practice.  Thanks for looking.  Please post name suggestions.



Big Bertha is beautiful. I am sure you will enjoy working with her for a long time. Congrats! The quilt looks nice too. I hope you will finish it.



hey_jude said:


> Since the Kona cottons seemed to be a better choice, you might want to look at sew-sisters.com.  They are out of Toronto.  I did a quick look at pricing and their Kona's were comparable.  They also have free shipping for orders over $100.
> 
> Judy



Thanks for sharing the info Judy. I may have to look into buying from them.



dianemom2 said:


> So today I was finishing up a dress with a rolled hem and my serger thread kept breaking.  It happened 4 or 5 times.  I was getting really concerned that my machine was breaking and I would have to take it in to be repaired and I kept playing around with the tension, etc.  Finally, it dawned on me that maybe the spool of thread was the problem.  So I changed out the spool of thread and everything worked perfectly again.  I was happy that I could finish the dress but  I was ticked that I had to throw away an almost brand new spool of thread.  Obviously there was something wrong with that thread though.   Have any of you ever had that happen?



I am sorry to hear that your serger was having issues. I don't think I had problems with the thread previously. However, it is good to know that it is something I should check!



nannye said:


> Just wanted to Share... My friend asked me to make her daughter a Boo shirt and so I decided on a skirt as well. It came out cute! it is a monster (mike?) on the skirt. It's not a great picture I was in too much of a rush to take one (what else is new). It's the ruffled pop skirt, I love it!
> 
> Best of all Annabelle loved it.
> 
> Now my embroidery machine and I aren't getting along very well at times. It makes me nuts how it works perfectly fine one second and not the next.
> I have come up with a name for it since it is so darn Tempermental! I'm calling it Temperance (or Tempy for short) Argh.



Beautiful outfit! I can see why Annabelle loved it!

Andrea - I lost your quote but congrats on getting closer to having the house in RI sold. I am sure it is a huge burden off your back once it closes.


Thank you everyone for your congrats on getting Genie. The reason why we call him Genie is because he is DH's favourite character and he certainly creates magic! Genie can do up to 8x14 and he can stitch out a 5x7 design in about 30 minutes at 600 stitches per minute. He can go up to 1000 stitches per minute but he shakes the house too much when he is going that fast (my sewing room in on the 2nd floor). The best thing is that I can have him set up for the satin stitches and walk away (or work on my sewing machine) while he works on the satin stitches. I only come back to it when it is all done!

I haven't had much time to play with Genie lately as I lost my aunt very suddenly 3 days after getting Genie home. My parents, aunts, uncles, sister, and cousin were in town for the funeral. I am still doing quite a bit of entertaining this week so I don't have much energy to sew. Maybe next week...


----------



## kellygirl2

Looks like you are off to a great start! I have twins too, two boys, so every project I do I end up doing two of them. For your son I suggest the bowling shirt from Carla C, which is super versatile and the instructions are very good. I hadn't made an article of clothing since Junior High and I was able to make two buzz lightyear bowling shirts last summer. Since then I think I have made that pattern at least 20+ more times. I love it. And then my husband did start making requests... I made adult bowling shirts for our Disney trip for my husband, me and our two friends who went with us, and I made a Batman one for my husband's birthday. I have pictures of most of them on my site (in the signature) I have posted them all here, so I won't bore everyone with all my two-of-a-kind shirts again 

Jen[/QUOTE]

I think the bowling shirt will be my next adventure.  I have seen all the adorable shirts you have made your boys and I love them.


----------



## kellygirl2

NiniMorris said:


> YES!  In a Simply Sweet, they have to step in.  That is my only complaint about the Simply Sweet.  It is the reason I hate to make it now...but when a customer requests it...I have to comply.
> 
> 
> Nini



It seriously never crossed my mind to have her step into the dress    We tried that and it went on much easier!

Kelly


----------



## kellygirl2

Everything turned out just great!  The bags were a big hit over on Trevor's PTR.  I saw the pictures and the kids seemed to love your pixie dust bags!

The pre-shirred fabric is easy to use and makes some cute dresses.  Your bunny dress turned out super.  You are really catching on to sewing quickly!  And we've all made the same mistake with directional fabrics.  You can just tell him the Lightening McQueen is looking up at him!




The simply sweet is a bit tricky to get on and off but is such a cute style.  I sew a bunch of them.  Once you get to be a more proficient seamstress there are a bunch of modifications that you can do to make it easier to get one and off.  You can make the back bigger and shirr it yourself to give it some room.  Or you can make the larger size but add a couple of rows of elastic under the arms.  A couple of times I changed the bodice to make it corseted.

I will see if I have a couple of pictures to show you.

Here is one that I did last week with the shirred back:





This one has a corseted front:





Here is another one with the shirred back:





I can't find any pictures of the Simply Sweets that I have done with the elastic on the sides.  But basically I just make the larger size of the simply sweet and insert a few rows of elastic between the fashion fabric and the lining in the bodice.


LOL!  I said the same things!


But they are cute and easy to wear once they get them on.[/QUOTE]


I love the shirred back on the simply sweet.   That will definitely be on my list of projects to try down the road


----------



## Mickey_for_President

DMGeurts said:


> And Mr. R. (Short for Rocket) is a 1961 Singer Rocketeer (503A)...  He is my appliquer, and to say he is a finicky and tempermental man would be an understatement.



Whoa!  This looks a lot like Millie.  Just a wee bit different.  Mine has knobs on the front to change the stitch style!  You are right, she is sturdy... "big boned" I suppose!   

I'd just like to say that your sewing corner is super pretty with all of the thread in a row!  Wow... now I am coming to grips with the realization that my sewing area is a hot mess... lol!!

I love my sewing machine, and it would be great to learn how to applique with her!  I haven't tried that yet.  Not sure if I'd be as good as all of you, though!


----------



## Mickey_for_President

Here is an apron skirt I made that goes over a pink petticoat dress.  I actually copied it off of something I saw on Etsy (sorry)... but I was like... "I can _make_ it cheaper."  It is not finished in these pics.  

After these photos were taken, I made two large pink rosettes and attached them in such a way to keep the top layer of tulle from riding up.  I am going to make a matching hair piece.  Not on the top of my list of things to do at the moment though...

I DID just buy a very well made dress off of Etsy recently.  It had such a beautifully embroidered/appliqued Cinderella on it, I could not resist.


----------



## Mickey_for_President

babynala said:


> He doesn't remember the trip but the kids love to watch the videos of our Disney trip "when Curtis had no hair".





Awe!!!  I am so happy he had a good time!  I am kind of nervous, because we are usually GO GO GO while at Disney.  It will be a different pace, for sure.  I can only hope she naps in her stroller.  She has only ever taken, like, 20 minute cat naps in strollers before.  It should be interesting.


----------



## love to stitch

Mickey_for_President said:


> Here is an apron skirt I made that goes over a pink petticoat dress.  I actually copied it off of something I saw on Etsy (sorry)... but I was like... "I can _make_ it cheaper."  It is not finished in these pics.
> 
> After these photos were taken, I made two large pink rosettes and attached them in such a way to keep the top layer of tulle from riding up.  I am going to make a matching hair piece.  Not on the top of my list of things to do at the moment though...
> 
> I DID just buy a very well made dress off of Etsy recently.  It had such a beautifully embroidered/appliqued Cinderella on it, I could not resist.



The skirt is very pretty.


----------



## disneychic2

nannye said:


> Just wanted to Share... My friend asked me to make her daughter a Boo shirt and so I decided on a skirt as well. It came out cute! it is a monster (mike?) on the skirt. It's not a great picture I was in too much of a rush to take one (what else is new). It's the ruffled pop skirt, I love it!
> 
> Best of all Annabelle loved it.
> 
> Now my embroidery machine and I aren't getting along very well at times. It makes me nuts how it works perfectly fine one second and not the next.
> I have come up with a name for it since it is so darn Tempermental! I'm calling it Temperance (or Tempy for short) Argh.



Temperance...I love it!!  That outfit is super cute! No wonder little Annabelle loved it. Great job!



Courtney829 said:


> Thank you all for the welcomes.  I spent the past few days skimming through the thread getting more and more inspired.  I also requested to join the Big Give group even though I'm not sure what exactly I could contribute since I've done all of two projects so far.  However, mito is a cause dear to my heart as I have a friend with a 4 year old son who is a mito warrior.  Hoping I can find some way to contribute.
> 
> I just did my 2nd pillowcase dress today and it turned out a lot better than the first.  I believe the first may have to be worn as a shirt because I flipped it sideways when sewing.  Whoops.
> 
> It's also good to see some older sewing machines in the group here as I'm currently using one that I borrowed from my grandmother that is older than I am.



I was going to say that many on here have vintage machines and they tend to sew a lot better and are more reliable than the newer ones. But D~ spoke so eloquently about the vintage machines (she does love her Patience and Mr. R!!) that anything I might have added would be superfluous. 

I had to laugh about flipping your dress sideways. I think that's how a lot of new patterns are born! 



VBAndrea said:


> Just dropping by with a quick
> 
> I only had time to skim back a few pages but wanted to say I saw some really neat things!
> 
> FLORA:  Congrats on the new machine!!!!  It looks awesome.  Let's see, our RI mortgage will be paid of in a couple of weeks and our the mortgage on our house here only has two years left.....  and the kids don't really need to go to college ever, do they?
> 
> I have signed up for a BG to get me back in the groove of sewing but today and tomorrow I still have a few things to tie up for our upcoming closing, but eventually I'll be a better participant here.
> 
> And I tried to get my dd to wear her Suess outfit to school this week and was told it was too babyish   Well, at least she wore it a couple of times last year.



I'm so glad to hear that the closing is soon. The inspection must have gone well. It's so great to get that extra house payment off of your shoulders! And to look forward to paying off your current house in just two years is fantastic!! 

It is sad when they grow up to the point where they won't wear some of the things you love. In a few years, you'll be sewing dresses for dances. That's a whole other ball game! 



PurpleEars said:


> Thank you everyone for your congrats on getting Genie. The reason why we call him Genie is because he is DH's favourite character and he certainly creates magic! Genie can do up to 8x14 and he can stitch out a 5x7 design in about 30 minutes at 600 stitches per minute. He can go up to 1000 stitches per minute but he shakes the house too much when he is going that fast (my sewing room in on the 2nd floor). The best thing is that I can have him set up for the satin stitches and walk away (or work on my sewing machine) while he works on the satin stitches. I only come back to it when it is all done!
> 
> I haven't had much time to play with Genie lately as I lost my aunt very suddenly 3 days after getting Genie home. My parents, aunts, uncles, sister, and cousin were in town for the funeral. I am still doing quite a bit of entertaining this week so I don't have much energy to sew. Maybe next week...



Flora, I'm so sorry to hear about your Aunt's sudden passing.  It can be so draining to go through all of that, plus having family to entertain. I'm sure it was a comfort to have everyone close though. I hope things get back to normal for you soon.

Your machine sounds amazing! It really can do so much and it's great that you don't have to babysit it and can do something else. I think I would just stare at it in awe as it does its thing, though. At least at first! So happy for you!



Mickey_for_President said:


> Here is an apron skirt I made that goes over a pink petticoat dress.  I actually copied it off of something I saw on Etsy (sorry)... but I was like... "I can _make_ it cheaper."  It is not finished in these pics.
> 
> After these photos were taken, I made two large pink rosettes and attached them in such a way to keep the top layer of tulle from riding up.  I am going to make a matching hair piece.  Not on the top of my list of things to do at the moment though...
> 
> I DID just buy a very well made dress off of Etsy recently.  It had such a beautifully embroidered/appliqued Cinderella on it, I could not resist.



Very cute! Nice job!


----------



## DMGeurts

ColonelHathi said:


> I keep forgetting to ask you, do you think your DD would be interested in sewing up a couple of lanyards for me?  Would be an excuse for a TC dismeet too - ha ha.   I have them sitting around the house and just keep skipping to other projects.  She's been sewing lanyards for some extra cash for WDW, right? Thought I read that somewhere, and then I saw this post and it reminded me.   I have all of the materials, they are cut up, etc. but not the extra time, so I thought what the heck, I should check with you to see if she would be interested!  Hope this isn't violating the DIS rules...



I will get with dd and ask her...  Unfortunately, I have not been able to get her into the sewing room for weeks.    I am hoping to for my March auction.



Mickey_for_President said:


> Whoa!  This looks a lot like Millie.  Just a wee bit different.  Mine has knobs on the front to change the stitch style!  You are right, she is sturdy... "big boned" I suppose!
> 
> I'd just like to say that your sewing corner is super pretty with all of the thread in a row!  Wow... now I am coming to grips with the realization that my sewing area is a hot mess... lol!!
> 
> I love my sewing machine, and it would be great to learn how to applique with her!  I haven't tried that yet.  Not sure if I'd be as good as all of you, though!



My guess is that you have my dream machine of a Singer 401A.  

Try Heather's most awesome applique tutorial found on the first page - it's how I learned and the same basic way I do it.  You will be appliqueing before you know it.  

D~


----------



## goteamwood

Mickey_for_President said:
			
		

> Awe!!!  I am so happy he had a good time!  I am kind of nervous, because we are usually GO GO GO while at Disney.  It will be a different pace, for sure.  I can only hope she naps in her stroller.  She has only ever taken, like, 20 minute cat naps in strollers before.  It should be interesting.



We just went in oct/November for my twin boys 3rd birthday. I truly couldn't remember the last time they napped in the stroller before that. Maybe age 1? But they both fell asleep every single day while at Disney. Usually during it waiting for a parade. One even fell asleep in the middle of eating a mickey bar. (And ruined his outfit.) They slept thru every parade except one. It helped since we didn't have to try to go back to the room where they were too excited about lightning McQueen outside the window at aoa to sleep anyway.


----------



## thomtas

Have not mastered the multi-quote so I did this the long way!


disneychic2~Thank you for the welcome! 

dianemom2~Thank you for fabric advice, I will be looking at the edges of fabric from here on out! I loved your casual dresses, I'm hoping to be able to make something similar once I get some experience under my belt. Looks like a great "everyday" dress for my girls! 

PurpleEars~Condolences on the loss of your aunt. Love Genie!!! The Star Wars dresses are super cute, are they Simply Sweet? I plan on doing hand appliques when I get to that level and maybe some day invest in an embroidery machine. 

Costumesaremylife~Would you be able to share how to make Tie Dye Mickey shirts with me? I think the shirts are awesome but I've never tie dyed before.

babynala~I LOVE the princess dress, all the beautiful appliques!!! I also love your Nemo items, my 2 year old adores Nemo. I can't wait to be able to make something for him that has Nemo!

ivey family~The charms are TDF! Such a great idea for a gift!!!

kellygirl2~Beautiful bags for the BG. I thought your shirred dresses and Cars shorts were awesome. I'm very scared of directional fabric so I've been looking at fabrics with random patterns so there is no "true" direction since I have zero experience in sewing. 

goteamwood~You mentioned the Carla C bowling shirt a few posts back and once I get some experience in I so want to make some of these shirts for my youngest boys (2 and 4). So excited!!!


Tomorrow is the day!!!  I get to "meet" my machine! I've been working on a list of items I will need to have to begin sewing (sharp scissors for fabric only, pins and a pin cushion, thread, and a seam ripper). I've got some old worn out sheets and such to practice on at first. If any of you awesome sewing ladies  have any other items I need to add to my beginner sewing supply list please let me know! I'm thrilled to have my "new" machine, such a great way to stay connected to my beloved grandma! 

Happy Weekend to Everyone


----------



## dianemom2

Mickey_for_President said:


> We are going at the end of April, too.  We are hoping for low crowds.  This is the first time we will be taking a child so small... but the boys are ready to go again... and so we can't make them wait until Viola is older.


My girls were 3 and 4 when we took them the first time.  We just paced ourselves so that we still had a good time.  Neither of mine took naps in the strollers but we did have strollers so that they could rest.




nannye said:


> Just wanted to Share... My friend asked me to make her daughter a Boo shirt and so I decided on a skirt as well. It came out cute! it is a monster (mike?) on the skirt.


Adorable!  I'm sure she loved it since it turned out great!



nannye said:


> Thanks Diane, Guess what I bough irelyn's peek aboo dress too! I fell in love with it and then a couple days later it was on sale, meant to be. It is hopefully my next project!


That's funny that you bought the same pattern.  It is a pretty pattern.  I also bought it when it was on sale.  I have a bunch of new patterns that I can't wait to try out.  And as if I didn't already have 4 or 5 new patterns, I couldn't resist a few things on the YCMT $5 sale.  I bought a few more this morning.  There are a couple of really good patterns on the sale including Carla's Precious dress and the Sisboom Cathy dress.  



Courtney829 said:


> Thank you all for the welcomes.  I spent the past few days skimming through the thread getting more and more inspired.  I also requested to join the Big Give group even though I'm not sure what exactly I could contribute since I've done all of two projects so far.
> 
> I just did my 2nd pillowcase dress today and it turned out a lot better than the first.  I believe the first may have to be worn as a shirt because I flipped it sideways when sewing.  Whoops.


You don't have to sew to make things for the Big Give group.  They often look for people who will do tie dye Mickey shirts or iron on Make A Wish shirts.  Some people do scrap book pages or just send some pixie dust.  Once you get a few more projects behind you,  you will feel very excited about sewing for the Big Gives too.

I think that all of us have made a mistake or two like sewing things upside down, cutting out directional prints in the wrong direction, etc.



VBAndrea said:


> It looks awesome.  Let's see, our RI mortgage will be paid of in a couple of weeks and our the mortgage on our house here only has two years left.....  and the kids don't really need to go to college ever, do they?
> 
> And I tried to get my dd to wear her Suess outfit to school this week and was told it was too babyish


I am so happy for you that the RI house is almost off your hands.  I will be praying that everything goes smoothly and that the house soon belongs to a new family.  And only 2 more years until you pay off your current mortgage is great!

At least Alexa didn't tell you to stop sewing for her completely.  I hated when that happened to me.  My girls are just starting to come around to liking what I sew again.




PurpleEars said:


> I haven't had much time to play with Genie lately as I lost my aunt very suddenly 3 days after getting Genie home. My parents, aunts, uncles, sister, and cousin were in town for the funeral. I am still doing quite a bit of entertaining this week so I don't have much energy to sew. Maybe next week...


I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.  It is quite strenuous to have to entertain during a time when things are sad too.



kellygirl2 said:


> It seriously never crossed my mind to have her step into the dress    We tried that and it went on much easier!
> 
> Kelly


I am glad that Nini's tip helped you!



kellygirl2 said:


> I love the shirred back on the simply sweet.   That will definitely be on my list of projects to try down the road


Don't be afraid to try shirring.  Some people seem to think it is going to be difficult but it is actually extremely simple.  I just watched a couple of youtube videos and then tried out what I'd learned.  Took maybe 1/2 an hour of playing around with my machine to figure it out and now I love to shirr things.  I just finished a dress with a shirred back, sleeves and neckline.



Mickey_for_President said:


> Here is an apron skirt I made that goes over a pink petticoat dress.


What a cute skirt!
You did a great job!



goteamwood said:


> It helped since we didn't have to try to go back to the room where they were too excited about lightning McQueen outside the window at aoa to sleep anyway.


That's funny about being too excited to sleep because of Lightning McQueen outside of their window.


----------



## NiniMorris

Our December trip will be our first one without a stroller. Mr D has gotten too big for the Special Needs Stroller, so we are having to rent a wheel chair.  I am not looking forward to this... he still naps every day (his meds cause that) and the stroller gave him a place to hide.  I foresee lots of melt downs this year.

And I am sure by now you have all seen the cute new bathrooms at Disney in the Tangled section...

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...3-tangled-restroom-area-opening-day/18409.htm


Nini


----------



## DisNorth

ivey_family said:


> They wore them for the first time today and my FIL had made BBQ ribs for Sunday dinner.  Eek!  Thankfully, the stains came out!  This  pic was before dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all have great week!
> Regards,
> C.


Very Cute! 



kellygirl2 said:


> I bought some pre-shirred fabric from Jo-Anns to attempt some little sundresses for my daughter.  I still need to attach the straps permanently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly


Very cute, and good idea using pre-shirred, my machean refuses to shirll so will have to try to find some of that fabric!



PurpleEars said:


> As Diane suspected, I got a new embroidery machine a couple of weeks ago. I decided to call him Genie. I had to wait to share the news as my first project on Genie was for a Big Give and I didn't want to spill the beans!
> 
> First, a picture of Genie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


 congradulations on the new machine!




DMGeurts said:


> Bummer about the ruffler...  My machines are all vintage - and I won't ever sew on anything else...  If you go to youcanmakethis.com - Carla C. has an amazing FREE ruffler tutorial - so next time it might go better for you.  I would love to see photos of your machine if you have the time.
> 
> I have 2...  Patience is a 1958 Singer 15-91.  She is my main machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Mr. R. (Short for Rocket) is a 1961 Singer Rocketeer (503A)...  He is my appliquer, and to say he is a finicky and tempermental man would be an understatement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and my 13 y/o dd also loves her vintage machine (however, if given the chance, she prefers to sew on Patience) - Can't remember her year, but she is a Singer 99...  a 2/3 scale size machine...
> 
> So don't underestimate your vintage machine...  They are the most powerful and durable machines out there - there is no machine you can buy today at any price point that will go through the layers of fabric like a vintage machine...  If you are lucky enough to have a good one - hold on to it tightly and maintain it, it WILL last the rest of your life, your children's lives and probably your grandchildrens lives...
> 
> Sorry for the ramble...  Can you tell that vintage machines are near and dear to my heart?  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I know I commented on FB already - but this is so cute!  I bet she loves it!
> 
> D~



 I might be inheriting my grandmother's old machine. It's a singer but I don't know what kind. It's in cold storage at the farm so haven't looked at it yet, but will this summer. Hopfuly I can get it fixed up and running.


----------



## cogero

NiniMorris said:


> Our December trip will be our first one without a stroller. Mr D has gotten too big for the Special Needs Stroller, so we are having to rent a wheel chair.  I am not looking forward to this... he still naps every day (his meds cause that) and the stroller gave him a place to hide.  I foresee lots of melt downs this year.
> 
> And I am sure by now you have all seen the cute new bathrooms at Disney in the Tangled section...
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...3-tangled-restroom-area-opening-day/18409.htm
> 
> 
> Nini



and I am debating 2 strollers one for J and one for the new one. Actually I am trying to find an umbrella stroller for running through the airport with the baby since we make J walk now.  I am scared of a double for this first trip with the baby and J in one stroller.


----------



## nannye

cogero said:


> and I am debating 2 strollers one for J and one for the new one. Actually I am trying to find an umbrella stroller for running through the airport with the baby since we make J walk now.  I am scared of a double for this first trip with the baby and J in one stroller.



I rented from Kingdom strollers last time and I can't recommend them highly enough, if you want to rent one from outside source. They have the city series strollers and they are just awesome. Even if J isn't in the stroller you'll still be able to use his seat to hold stuff. 

How old will the baby be when you go I can't remember?


----------



## nannye

QUESTION!!!!!

Ok ladies, I am considering upgrading my el cheapo walmart special machine. I am looking for something better and keeping my cheepo as a back up, in case something happens. At this point my moms old Kenmore needs to go in for service and she's using mine so I really realize that it would be good as well as to find something that can do more. 

I'm from Canada, there are loads of options of course, I should buy in canada, but they're just so darn expensive! I would like to look at Joannes (we are heading to Michigan next month) in the event that I see something come up on sale or whatever that is a good deal and warrants buying in the US (since I wouldn't then have a warranty) I honestly don't know what I would be prepared to pay but I would aim to stay under $300. 

I'd love to get a vintage machine, I'm so jealous of those that have them, but I know that fixing and learning, really just is not in the cards for me. 

Any recommendations on machines to look at OR to avoid completely. 

THANK YOU


----------



## lovesdumbo

cogero said:


> and I am debating 2 strollers one for J and one for the new one. Actually I am trying to find an umbrella stroller for running through the airport with the baby since we make J walk now.  I am scared of a double for this first trip with the baby and J in one stroller.



On our first trip kids were 4, 3 and 11 months  we had a MacLaren side by side double but my youngest always hated that.  We rented a single from ABBF on that trip so we didnt have to deal with 2 strollers in the airport  As the kids got older we used a Peg Perego Pliko P3. Comfy for baby and running board on back for older child. Could you use that for baby and rent in the parks for J?  That way you would only have 1 stroller to worry about getting to the parks-even if you drive I found parking lot trams more difficult with the strollers than the busses. Then if J was tired leaving the park he could use the running board back to bus or car. 

I eventually bought a Maclaren Volo when just youngest was in a stroller. Loved how light that one was. I got a great deal on a prior year model. Have you ever tried Albee Baby. Do they have a retail store near you?


----------



## cogero

nannye said:
			
		

> I rented from Kingdom strollers last time and I can't recommend them highly enough, if you want to rent one from outside source. They have the city series strollers and they are just awesome. Even if J isn't in the stroller you'll still be able to use his seat to hold stuff.
> 
> How old will the baby be when you go I can't remember?




Oh we are renting for J and I happen town a city elite but won't fly with it anymore, since I had to replace it when the airline destroyed it. The baby will be 3.5 months but with Js issues I am not sure about a double right now, also need to see if they have something besides the citi mini since I don't like that stroller.



			
				nannye said:
			
		

> QUESTION!!!!!
> 
> Ok ladies, I am considering upgrading my el cheapo walmart special machine. I am looking for something better and keeping my cheepo as a back up, in case something happens. At this point my moms old Kenmore needs to go in for service and she's using mine so I really realize that it would be good as well as to find something that can do more.
> 
> I'm from Canada, there are loads of options of course, I should buy in canada, but they're just so darn expensive! I would like to look at Joannes (we are heading to Michigan next month) in the event that I see something come up on sale or whatever that is a good deal and warrants buying in the US (since I wouldn't then have a warranty) I honestly don't know what I would be prepared to pay but I would aim to stay under $300.
> 
> I'd love to get a vintage machine, I'm so jealous of those that have them, but I know that fixing and learning, really just is not in the cards for me.
> 
> Any recommendations on machines to look at OR to avoid completely.
> 
> THANK YOU



I have a Janome and really like it. You should really check out the pattern review board there are a lot of great reviews there.


----------



## cogero

lovesdumbo said:
			
		

> On our first trip kids were 4, 3 and 11 months  we had a MacLaren side by side double but my youngest always hated that.  We rented a single from ABBF on that trip so we didnt have to deal with 2 strollers in the airport  As the kids got older we used a Peg Perego Pliko P3. Comfy for baby and running board on back for older child. Could you use that for baby and rent in the parks for J?  That way you would only have 1 stroller to worry about getting to the parks-even if you drive I found parking lot trams more difficult with the strollers than the busses. Then if J was tired leaving the park he could use the running board back to bus or car.
> 
> I eventually bought a Maclaren Volo when just youngest was in a stroller. Loved how light that one was. I got a great deal on a prior year model. Have you ever tried Albee Baby. Do they have a retail store near you?



Jimmy is autistic so I need for him to have a safe place so I am dealing with different issues, I  personally have mixed feelings about maclarens. j also doesn't like the park strollers. We have time to figure it out.


----------



## dianemom2

thomtas said:


> Tomorrow is the day!!!  I get to "meet" my machine! I've been working on a list of items I will need to have to begin sewing (sharp scissors for fabric only, pins and a pin cushion, thread, and a seam ripper). I've got some old worn out sheets and such to practice on at first. If any of you awesome sewing ladies  have any other items I need to add to my beginner sewing supply list please let me know! I'm thrilled to have my "new" machine,


That' so exciting that you will meet your new machine tomorrow.  Do you have bobbins that are coming with your machine?  If so, you seem to have all the basics to get started.



NiniMorris said:


> Our December trip will be our first one without a stroller. Mr D has gotten too big for the Special Needs Stroller, so we are having to rent a wheel chair.  I am not looking forward to this... he still naps every day (his meds cause that) and the stroller gave him a place to hide.  I foresee lots of melt downs this year.
> Nini


You can't rent a bigger special needs stroller?  Where are you renting from?  



cogero said:


> and I am debating 2 strollers one for J and one for the new one. Actually I am trying to find an umbrella stroller for running through the airport with the baby since we make J walk now.  I am scared of a double for this first trip with the baby and J in one stroller.


When my girls were about J's age, I picked up a used stroller at a garage sale for $5 or $10 (well actually two, one for each girl).  I cleaned them up and sanitized them.  Then we took them with us and used them at Disney.  On our last night, we found families with rented strollers and gave them our garage sale strollers so we didn't have to bring them home with us.  We just told the people to pass them on to another family when they were done at Disney.  I keep imagining those strollers being handed off to new families each week.   Anyhow, it cost us so much less than renting a stroller and it ended up being handy in the airport to carry stuff.



nannye said:


> QUESTION!!!!!
> 
> Ok ladies, I am considering upgrading my el cheapo walmart special machine. I am looking for something better and keeping my cheepo as a back up, in case something happens. At this point my moms old Kenmore needs to go in for service and she's using mine so I really realize that it would be good as well as to find something that can do more.
> 
> I'm from Canada, there are loads of options of course, I should buy in canada, but they're just so darn expensive! I would like to look at Joannes (we are heading to Michigan next month) in the event that I see something come up on sale or whatever that is a good deal and warrants buying in the US (since I wouldn't then have a warranty) I honestly don't know what I would be prepared to pay but I would aim to stay under $300.


I can't give you advice for specific machines.  But you might want to start looking at the Michigan Craigslist to see if there are any newer, high quality machines that people are selling.  You could also check on ebay or some of the on-line sewing stores to get a machine shipped to you when you are in Michigan and then bring it back home.  I was very impressed with the Juki machines that I tried out at the Sewing Expo.  Lots of features and a high quality feel for less than most high quality machines.  But they were more in the $500 to $700 price range.


----------



## dianemom2

Enabler Alert I also wanted to tell you all about the $5 sale on YCMT.  

Also, Ellie Inspired had her new pattern for 1/2 off today only.  I already bought too many new patterns so I am not buying this one.  But it is cute! http://www.ellieinspired.com/2013/03/08/featured-friday-pixie-girl/


----------



## DisNorth

nannye said:


> QUESTION!!!!!
> 
> Ok ladies, I am considering upgrading my el cheapo walmart special machine. I am looking for something better and keeping my cheepo as a back up, in case something happens. At this point my moms old Kenmore needs to go in for service and she's using mine so I really realize that it would be good as well as to find something that can do more.
> 
> I'm from Canada, there are loads of options of course, I should buy in canada, but they're just so darn expensive! I would like to look at Joannes (we are heading to Michigan next month) in the event that I see something come up on sale or whatever that is a good deal and warrants buying in the US (since I wouldn't then have a warranty) I honestly don't know what I would be prepared to pay but I would aim to stay under $300.
> 
> I'd love to get a vintage machine, I'm so jealous of those that have them, but I know that fixing and learning, really just is not in the cards for me.
> 
> Any recommendations on machines to look at OR to avoid completely.
> 
> THANK YOU



I live in the NWT, so I ordered my machine from sears. I have this machine:
http://www.sears.ca/product/kenmore-md-limited-edition-17-stitch-sewing-machine/620-000018598-16765

I've had it for about a year and a half. About half of my quilting guild has it too and we're all happy with it.


----------



## goteamwood

Since they posted that they received them, I thought I would share the Thing 1 and Thing 2 shirts I made for Jacobs WDW MAW trip big give. Things 1 and 2 are near and dear to me since I feel like I live with them every day in my twin boys. (I truly believe those characters must have been modeled after twin toddlers, no other creatures are quite as destructive!)





I loved how they turned out, and I have added them to my ever-growing list of two-dos for my boys. (To-dos x2.)

On a different and exciting note, we get to have a very smallish WDW fix in a couple weeks! Driving from Chicago to Florida to visit my father-in-law for the week, he lives near Ft. Meyers. Mostly it is just a visit-Grandpa trip, we do have one small outing planned on a pirate ship cruise out of Ft. Meyers I think my boys will love. BUT... I have a friend from College who lives in the Orlando area, so we are going to visit her on Friday and have breakfast at 'Ohana before we hit the road. It's not in the budget money- or time-wise to go to WDW parks, and it's spring break so it will be super busy, but we figured a little splurge on a character meal that the kids will love, maybe a RT on the monorail before we hit the road and then plan for our next trip back. (Breakfast at 'Ohana was one of our favorites when we were there before. OMG the potatoes were amazing!)


----------



## PurpleEars

Mickey_for_President said:


> Here is an apron skirt I made that goes over a pink petticoat dress.  I actually copied it off of something I saw on Etsy (sorry)... but I was like... "I can _make_ it cheaper."  It is not finished in these pics.
> 
> After these photos were taken, I made two large pink rosettes and attached them in such a way to keep the top layer of tulle from riding up.  I am going to make a matching hair piece.  Not on the top of my list of things to do at the moment though...
> 
> I DID just buy a very well made dress off of Etsy recently.  It had such a beautifully embroidered/appliqued Cinderella on it, I could not resist.



Beautiful dress and a cute model! Great job!



disneychic2 said:


> Flora, I'm so sorry to hear about your Aunt's sudden passing.  It can be so draining to go through all of that, plus having family to entertain. I'm sure it was a comfort to have everyone close though. I hope things get back to normal for you soon.



Thanks Lois. Unfortunately the death was a rather high profile event in the community so we have been laying low to avoid the media. I have been cooking for my family quite a bit. Today I made 12 calzones, 1 batch of tomato sauce for the calzones, 4 servings of beef noodle soup, 3 servings of fish, veggies, rice, and salad. Thankfully I don't have to cook for the masses again until Sunday. Most of them are departing on Monday so I will get a chance to rest after.



thomtas said:


> PurpleEars~Condolences on the loss of your aunt. Love Genie!!! The Star Wars dresses are super cute, are they Simply Sweet? I plan on doing hand appliques when I get to that level and maybe some day invest in an embroidery machine.



Thank you. The Star Wars dresses are the Grace Ruffle dress from Lisa W. I did hand applique, and a 4x4 embroidery machine for quite some time before finally being able to upgrade to Genie.

I can't wait to see pictures of your machiine and the projects you create with it!



dianemom2 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.  It is quite strenuous to have to entertain during a time when things are sad too.



Thank you Diane. I feel like I am running a bed, breakfast, and dinner these days  (though I would consider opening a bed and breakfast in my retirement, but that will be many, many years from now).



NiniMorris said:


> Our December trip will be our first one without a stroller. Mr D has gotten too big for the Special Needs Stroller, so we are having to rent a wheel chair.  I am not looking forward to this... he still naps every day (his meds cause that) and the stroller gave him a place to hide.  I foresee lots of melt downs this year.
> 
> Nini



I hope you can find something suitable for Mr D and the trip will go more smoothly than predicted.



cogero said:


> and I am debating 2 strollers one for J and one for the new one. Actually I am trying to find an umbrella stroller for running through the airport with the baby since we make J walk now.  I am scared of a double for this first trip with the baby and J in one stroller.



I hope you can find something suitable for your family's needs too.



nannye said:


> QUESTION!!!!!
> 
> Ok ladies, I am considering upgrading my el cheapo walmart special machine. I am looking for something better and keeping my cheepo as a back up, in case something happens. At this point my moms old Kenmore needs to go in for service and she's using mine so I really realize that it would be good as well as to find something that can do more.
> 
> I'm from Canada, there are loads of options of course, I should buy in canada, but they're just so darn expensive! I would like to look at Joannes (we are heading to Michigan next month) in the event that I see something come up on sale or whatever that is a good deal and warrants buying in the US (since I wouldn't then have a warranty) I honestly don't know what I would be prepared to pay but I would aim to stay under $300.
> 
> I'd love to get a vintage machine, I'm so jealous of those that have them, but I know that fixing and learning, really just is not in the cards for me.
> 
> Any recommendations on machines to look at OR to avoid completely.
> 
> THANK YOU



One option you may want to look into is Amazon. I got my 270D off Amazon.com for under $300 new (that was about 5 years ago). They may have something on the .ca side as well. Perhaps you want to look at Costco (both in store and online) as well. They have some reasonable options too.

I have also bought from Sears outlet in the past. It was my first Brother machine.


----------



## nannye

cogero said:


> Oh we are renting for J and I happen town a city elite but won't fly with it anymore, since I had to replace it when the airline destroyed it. The baby will be 3.5 months but with Js issues I am not sure about a double right now, also need to see if they have something besides the citi mini since I don't like that stroller.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Janome and really like it. You should really check out the pattern review board there are a lot of great reviews there.



Thanks.  I know Kingdom has city elites and bobs. I got an elite for V last summer. she is so ticked about no stroller this time, but I think we'll end up renting a couple days.


----------



## nannye

Thanks for any suggestions and opinions, keep them coming! 
Does anyone have experience with this machine?  http://www.joann.com/singer-confidence-stylist-7467s-electronic-sewing-machine/zprd_02458305a/ it's a singer stylist?


----------



## goteamwood

nannye said:


> Thanks for any suggestions and opinions, keep them coming!
> Does anyone have experience with this machine?  http://www.joann.com/singer-confidence-stylist-7467s-electronic-sewing-machine/zprd_02458305a/ it's a singer stylist?



I have this machine: http://www.joann.com/singer-curvytm-8763-sewing-machine/zprd_02458347a/
I like it, and it is definitely a step up from the machine I had before, which was a terrible starter machine that I think was $50 and had almost no ability to do anything... 

When I got this new machine, a year ago this past Christmas, I did some research and asked friends what they used. One friend had this and raved about it. The reviews were mixed. Overall, I like it, but I do think it is likely I will replace it sometime this year. There are a couple of things that just aren't great. It doesn't have an option to leave the needle in the down position, which is pretty essential in quilting. And the stitch adjustments are wacky. They seem to reset no matter where the slider is, and are finicky to get the same setting twice, I wish I could just leave it where I like it and not have to futz with it as much as I do. And another thing that makes me crazy, and I don't know if this is just this machine or the sewing machine world in general, the faster I sew, like the more I press down the presser foot, the closer the stitches get together. So if I start out slower and speed up the stitches are different lengths, which I don't like. I think that isn't normal. They say Singer isn't what it used to be. I will probably replace it with a Janome or Brother.


----------



## babynala

Andrea - I hope the closing goes smoothly and the RI house has a new owner VERY soon.  



PurpleEars said:


> I haven't had much time to play with Genie lately as I lost my aunt very suddenly 3 days after getting Genie home. My parents, aunts, uncles, sister, and cousin were in town for the funeral. I am still doing quite a bit of entertaining this week so I don't have much energy to sew. Maybe next week...


Oh Flora, I'm so sorry to hear about your aunt.  I hope you are not working too hard keeping everyone fed and well rested.



Mickey_for_President said:


> Here is an apron skirt I made that goes over a pink petticoat dress.  I actually copied it off of something I saw on Etsy (sorry)... but I was like... "I can _make_ it cheaper."  It is not finished in these pics.
> 
> After these photos were taken, I made two large pink rosettes and attached them in such a way to keep the top layer of tulle from riding up.  I am going to make a matching hair piece.  Not on the top of my list of things to do at the moment though...
> 
> I DID just buy a very well made dress off of Etsy recently.  It had such a beautifully embroidered/appliqued Cinderella on it, I could not resist.


What a cute skirt.  You did a great job.



nannye said:


> QUESTION!!!!!
> 
> Ok ladies, I am considering upgrading my el cheapo walmart special machine. I am looking for something better and keeping my cheepo as a back up, in case something happens. At this point my moms old Kenmore needs to go in for service and she's using mine so I really realize that it would be good as well as to find something that can do more.
> 
> I'm from Canada, there are loads of options of course, I should buy in canada, but they're just so darn expensive! I would like to look at Joannes (we are heading to Michigan next month) in the event that I see something come up on sale or whatever that is a good deal and warrants buying in the US (since I wouldn't then have a warranty) I honestly don't know what I would be prepared to pay but I would aim to stay under $300.
> 
> I'd love to get a vintage machine, I'm so jealous of those that have them, but I know that fixing and learning, really just is not in the cards for me.
> 
> Any recommendations on machines to look at OR to avoid completely.
> 
> THANK YOU


I have a Kenmore that I bought at Sears a few years ago but I remember someone posting that they didn't carry their own brand of machines any more.  I know lots of people have the Brother that you can purchase at Walmart.  You might want to check on-line at Meijer, they might carry sewing machines and they have lots of locations in MI where you could shop.  



goteamwood said:


> Since they posted that they received them, I thought I would share the Thing 1 and Thing 2 shirts I made for Jacobs WDW MAW trip big give. Things 1 and 2 are near and dear to me since I feel like I live with them every day in my twin boys. (I truly believe those characters must have been modeled after twin toddlers, no other creatures are quite as destructive!)
> 
> I loved how they turned out, and I have added them to my ever-growing list of two-dos for my boys. (To-dos x2.)
> 
> On a different and exciting note, we get to have a very smallish WDW fix in a couple weeks! Driving from Chicago to Florida to visit my father-in-law for the week, he lives near Ft. Meyers. Mostly it is just a visit-Grandpa trip, we do have one small outing planned on a pirate ship cruise out of Ft. Meyers I think my boys will love. BUT... I have a friend from College who lives in the Orlando area, so we are going to visit her on Friday and have breakfast at 'Ohana before we hit the road. It's not in the budget money- or time-wise to go to WDW parks, and it's spring break so it will be super busy, but we figured a little splurge on a character meal that the kids will love, maybe a RT on the monorail before we hit the road and then plan for our next trip back. (Breakfast at 'Ohana was one of our favorites when we were there before. OMG the potatoes were amazing!)


The Thing 1 & 2 shirts are super cute, love how you added the names.  A side trip to WDW for breakfast sounds like a great way to get a "taste" of WDW.

I apologize if I snubbed anyone but I think I might have lost some quotes and I'm getting too sleepy to try and figure out which ones.


----------



## nannye

I thought of another question, is there an advantage to computerized machines over non? more functions I'm sure, but more tendancy for things to go wrong?


----------



## NiniMorris

cogero said:


> Jimmy is autistic so I need for him to have a safe place so I am dealing with different issues, I  personally have mixed feelings about maclarens. j also doesn't like the park strollers. We have time to figure it out.



I am not sure how big Jimmy is...but we loved the Liberty Special Needs from Orlando Stroller rental!  Holds up to 100 lbs, and does everything I needed except for recline.  Although Mr D is an expert at sleeping anywhere!  The cover came down low enough that he could hide and was super easy to push.  (he can't deal well with crowds and noises...but he LOVES Disney!)

It is rather large, so the folding is not going to be helpful when you take a tram or bus (although we never take either... we drive and park in the handicapped section)  But it does fold up to fit in practically any car's trunk.  

Nini


----------



## cogero

NiniMorris said:


> I am not sure how big Jimmy is...but we loved the Liberty Special Needs from Orlando Stroller rental!  Holds up to 100 lbs, and does everything I needed except for recline.  Although Mr D is an expert at sleeping anywhere!  The cover came down low enough that he could hide and was super easy to push.  (he can't deal well with crowds and noises...but he LOVES Disney!)
> 
> It is rather large, so the folding is not going to be helpful when you take a tram or bus (although we never take either... we drive and park in the handicapped section)  But it does fold up to fit in practically any car's trunk.
> 
> Nini



Jimmy is the easy one LOL He still fits in the Baby Jogger City Elite he is still only about 40lbs but getting tall. Part of the reason I bought a City elite was the weight limit of a 75lbs. I do know eventually we may switch to the Liberty. I am seriously just playing wait and see at this point. 

I may be acting like a nervous nellie for no reason.


----------



## babynala

Chiara - I think your upcoming trip will be a good test to see what stroller will work best for J.  I always suggest a double stroller but I think in your case two singles would be best, as you have already decided.  I'm not familiar with lots of the different strollers now.  Maybe have C test out the strollers since I know she is a big helper.


----------



## nannye

Where do you order your polkadots from?  I need red with white polkadots and black with white polka dots. My local store unfortuntely does not have matching sizes. They have Teeny ones and HUGE ones. The little ones are maybe 1/8th-1/4 of an inch and the huge ones are around 1.5 inches maybe?  I need inbetween for panels for a simply sweet size 6. can anyone point me in the right direction? I'm hoping to order from somewhere someone else has so I know for sure I am getting the right size of dots. I am thinking the size I want is around 3/4 inch? 
Thanks
Erin


----------



## babynala

nannye said:


> Where do you order your polkadots from?  I need red with white polkadots and black with white polka dots. My local store unfortuntely does not have matching sizes. They have Teeny ones and HUGE ones. The little ones are maybe 1/8th-1/4 of an inch and the huge ones are around 1.5 inches maybe?  I need inbetween for panels for a simply sweet size 6. can anyone point me in the right direction? I'm hoping to order from somewhere someone else has so I know for sure I am getting the right size of dots. I am thinking the size I want is around 3/4 inch?
> Thanks
> Erin


I have gotten mine from Joann's in the past but they don't always have it.  I know one of the designers makes some and it is referred to as "Quarter Dot" because the dots are the size of an American quarter.


----------



## cogero

nannye said:


> Where do you order your polkadots from?  I need red with white polkadots and black with white polka dots. My local store unfortuntely does not have matching sizes. They have Teeny ones and HUGE ones. The little ones are maybe 1/8th-1/4 of an inch and the huge ones are around 1.5 inches maybe?  I need inbetween for panels for a simply sweet size 6. can anyone point me in the right direction? I'm hoping to order from somewhere someone else has so I know for sure I am getting the right size of dots. I am thinking the size I want is around 3/4 inch?
> Thanks
> Erin



I belong to a buy group on FB and we just closed a buy of Riley Blake dots. I also love Michael Miller dots. I honestly am not a huge fan of joanns fabric 

You can check out etsy or fabric.com.


----------



## strega7

goteamwood said:


> Since they posted that they received them, I thought I would share the Thing 1 and Thing 2 shirts I made for Jacobs WDW MAW trip big give. Things 1 and 2 are near and dear to me since I feel like I live with them every day in my twin boys. (I truly believe those characters must have been modeled after twin toddlers, no other creatures are quite as destructive!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved how they turned out, and I have added them to my ever-growing list of two-dos for my boys. (To-dos x2.)
> 
> On a different and exciting note, we get to have a very smallish WDW fix in a couple weeks! Driving from Chicago to Florida to visit my father-in-law for the week, he lives near Ft. Meyers. Mostly it is just a visit-Grandpa trip, we do have one small outing planned on a pirate ship cruise out of Ft. Meyers I think my boys will love. BUT... I have a friend from College who lives in the Orlando area, so we are going to visit her on Friday and have breakfast at 'Ohana before we hit the road. It's not in the budget money- or time-wise to go to WDW parks, and it's spring break so it will be super busy, but we figured a little splurge on a character meal that the kids will love, maybe a RT on the monorail before we hit the road and then plan for our next trip back. (Breakfast at 'Ohana was one of our favorites when we were there before. OMG the potatoes were amazing!)



Love those shirts!  We just had Dr. Suess week at school, if I had seen these earlier I probably would have copied the idea for my boss and I, maybe next year.  So cute!


----------



## billwendy

They were thrilled with the Thing shirts!!!! Thanks so much for making them for that family - mom was especially happy!!!

I was wondering if anyone else would like to join us on the Big Gives - you dont have to sign up for every give. Just when you can. Right now we could still use a few more things. Angel would LOVE to have a tie die mickey shirt!!!!!!

THanks for considering!!


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

Mickey_for_President said:
			
		

> Here is an apron skirt I made that goes over a pink petticoat dress.  I actually copied it off of something I saw on Etsy (sorry)... but I was like... "I can make it cheaper."  It is not finished in these pics.
> 
> After these photos were taken, I made two large pink rosettes and attached them in such a way to keep the top layer of tulle from riding up.  I am going to make a matching hair piece.  Not on the top of my list of things to do at the moment though...
> 
> I DID just buy a very well made dress off of Etsy recently.  It had such a beautifully embroidered/appliqued Cinderella on it, I could not resist.



Love this dress!  It is beautiful!  Great job!


----------



## dianemom2

goteamwood said:


> I loved how they turned out, and I have added them to my ever-growing list of two-dos for my boys. (To-dos x2.)
> 
> On a different and exciting note, we get to have a very smallish WDW fix in a couple weeks! Driving from Chicago to Florida to visit my father-in-law for the week, he lives near Ft. Meyers. Mostly it is just a visit-Grandpa trip, we do have one small outing planned on a pirate ship cruise out of Ft. Meyers I think my boys will love. BUT... I have a friend from College who lives in the Orlando area, so we are going to visit her on Friday and have breakfast at 'Ohana before we hit the road. It's not in the budget money- or time-wise to go to WDW parks, and it's spring break so it will be super busy, but we figured a little splurge on a character meal that the kids will love, maybe a RT on the monorail before we hit the road and then plan for our next trip back. (Breakfast at 'Ohana was one of our favorites when we were there before. OMG the potatoes were amazing!)


Thing 1 and Thing 2 would be great Halloween costumes for your boys next fall.  And so easy!

Have you signed up for groupons down in Ft. Myers?  We signed up for the ones in Tampa so that we could find fun stuff to do when we visit the grandparents in Sarasota.  We have found lots and lots of fun stuff at good prices.  Breakfast at O'hana will be a lot of fun.  We are there once also and we really liked it.



PurpleEars said:


> Thank you Diane. I feel like I am running a bed, breakfast, and dinner these days  (though I would consider opening a bed and breakfast in my retirement, but that will be many, many years from now).


Well, I do hope that things settle down for you after everybody goes home.  I always feel like I'm running a bed and breakfast at my house!  I get my vacation when the kids go to summer camp.



goteamwood said:


> I have this machine: http://www.joann.com/singer-curvytm-8763-sewing-machine/zprd_02458347a/
> 
> 
> When I got this new machine, a year ago this past Christmas, I did some research and asked friends what they used. One friend had this and raved about it. The reviews were mixed. Overall, I like it, but I do think it is likely I will replace it sometime this year. There are a couple of things that just aren't great. It doesn't have an option to leave the needle in the down position, which is pretty essential in quilting. And the stitch adjustments are wacky. They seem to reset no matter where the slider is, and are finicky to get the same setting twice, I wish I could just leave it where I like it and not have to futz with it as much as I do. And another thing that makes me crazy, and I don't know if this is just this machine or the sewing machine world in general, the faster I sew, like the more I press down the presser foot, the closer the stitches get together. So if I start out slower and speed up the stitches are different lengths, which I don't like. I think that isn't normal. They say Singer isn't what it used to be. I will probably replace it with a Janome or Brother.


I'm glad that you mostly like your machine.  I've heard from numerous places that Singers just aren't what they used to be.  And the embroidery machines are supposed to be terrible!  I have a Brother 270d that I mostly like.  The only thing that I dislike about it is that it has a thread cartridge which is a pain and it means that I can't use larger spools of thread easily.  My mom has a vintage machine that I hope to get some day.


----------



## brooke789

I want to make something (easy) for my 2 year old b/g twins.  The extent of my abilities is pretty much the iron on sticky stuff for fabric.  So, with that in mind anyone have any ideas?

I was thinking the standard Mickey / Minnie silhouette with fabric cut to their heads (maybe a bow of another fabric on minnie?) 

I'd also like to do a Donald / Daisy set but not sure how to do that.  Not sure a silhouette would be recognizable!  

Maybe one more set.  Any ideas?  I have a sewing machine but I'm not very experienced!


----------



## goteamwood

brooke789 said:
			
		

> I want to make something (easy) for my 2 year old b/g twins.  The extent of my abilities is pretty much the iron on sticky stuff for fabric.  So, with that in mind anyone have any ideas?
> 
> I was thinking the standard Mickey / Minnie silhouette with fabric cut to their heads (maybe a bow of another fabric on minnie?)
> 
> I'd also like to do a Donald / Daisy set but not sure how to do that.  Not sure a silhouette would be recognizable!
> 
> Maybe one more set.  Any ideas?  I have a sewing machine but I'm not very experienced!



Woody and Jessie would be cute for b/g twins. I have twin boys so we are a buzz/woody family. You could do a pillowcase dress in yellow/white and cow print and a matching yellow t-shirt w/ cow print "vest"

  I think you could find iron-on appliqué patches. Before I had an embroidery machine I did add some pre-made patches. Also there are tons of possibilities on etsy.


----------



## brooke789

I usually buy whatever fabric iron on the iron-on sticky stuff and then cut whatever shape (for example hearts for DDs valentine shirt and a neck tie for DSs) then iron that on.  No sewing at all for my 'standard' DIY shirts


----------



## Mickey_for_President

DMGeurts said:


> Try Heather's most awesome applique tutorial found on the first page - it's how I learned and the same basic way I do it.  You will be appliqueing before you know it.
> 
> D~



Whoa.  All of a sudden I feel inspired.  Seriously, girls...  I am totally self-taught.  I really didn't know the difference between "embroidered" and "appliqued" before I looked at this thread.  I thought I was going to have to purchase an $800 embroidery machine to get those wonderful character images on an outfit.


----------



## Mickey_for_President

PurpleEars said:


> Beautiful dress and a cute model! Great job!



Too bad she was CRABBY that day.


----------



## Mickey_for_President

nannye said:


> I'd love to get a vintage machine, I'm so jealous of those that have them, but I know that fixing and learning, really just is not in the cards for me.



Yeah to an upgrade!!  I don't really have a recommendation either.
Just wanted to say... Don't be afraid of vintage.  I've only had to oil mine and change the bobbin-winder-rubber-wheel-thingy (lol... technical term).  No real repairs necessary yet.  

Although, I'm sure it would be nice to have some expanded capabilities with a newer machine.


----------



## cogero

Mickey_for_President said:


> Whoa.  All of a sudden I feel inspired.  Seriously, girls...  I am totally self-taught.  I really didn't know the difference between "embroidered" and "appliqued" before I looked at this thread.  I thought I was going to have to purchase an $800 embroidery machine to get those wonderful character images on an outfit.



I am totally self taught. Some day I will tackle hand appliqué most likely not until after this baby is born though.


----------



## kellygirl2

goteamwood said:


> Since they posted that they received them, I thought I would share the Thing 1 and Thing 2 shirts I made for Jacobs WDW MAW trip big give. Things 1 and 2 are near and dear to me since I feel like I live with them every day in my twin boys. (I truly believe those characters must have been modeled after twin toddlers, no other creatures are quite as destructive!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved how they turned out, and I have added them to my ever-growing list of two-dos for my boys. (To-dos x2.)
> 
> On a different and exciting note, we get to have a very smallish WDW fix in a couple weeks! Driving from Chicago to Florida to visit my father-in-law for the week, he lives near Ft. Meyers. Mostly it is just a visit-Grandpa trip, we do have one small outing planned on a pirate ship cruise out of Ft. Meyers I think my boys will love. BUT... I have a friend from College who lives in the Orlando area, so we are going to visit her on Friday and have breakfast at 'Ohana before we hit the road. It's not in the budget money- or time-wise to go to WDW parks, and it's spring break so it will be super busy, but we figured a little splurge on a character meal that the kids will love, maybe a RT on the monorail before we hit the road and then plan for our next trip back. (Breakfast at 'Ohana was one of our favorites when we were there before. OMG the potatoes were amazing!)



I LOVE your Thing 1 and 2 shirts.  We bought a couple sizes from the Universal Store at the airport for our twins on our first trip and they are just about to outgrow the last set.    Where did you find the applique?  I would love to make new ones!!!   

Yea for a little bit of Disney fun on your trip!

Kelly


----------



## nannye

AHHHHHH I'm so stupid!  I forgot the Joanns sale ended today  I had over a hundred dollars of savings in my online shopping cart and I didn't order yet. I literally realized at 12:01. 

So upset Grrrrr. I hope there is another sale really soon!


----------



## hey_jude

I can post these now since the Big Give recipients have received them:

Mickey Safari shirt and Easy Fit shorts with patch pockets for the 7 year old:






Mickey/Minnie Safari shirts for Mom, Dad and Grandfather - The grandfather's and grandson's match because my dad always loved to matching shirts/hats with my boys:






Tea Party  skirts for the 4 year old twin sisters:












Judy


----------



## strega7

brooke789 said:


> I want to make something (easy) for my 2 year old b/g twins.  The extent of my abilities is pretty much the iron on sticky stuff for fabric.  So, with that in mind anyone have any ideas?
> 
> I was thinking the standard Mickey / Minnie silhouette with fabric cut to their heads (maybe a bow of another fabric on minnie?)
> 
> I'd also like to do a Donald / Daisy set but not sure how to do that.  Not sure a silhouette would be recognizable!
> 
> Maybe one more set.  Any ideas?  I have a sewing machine but I'm not very experienced!



Do you have a cricut machine with a disney cartridge?  If so, watch a tutorial on cutting out fabric on you tube with the cricut.  Before I had my embroidery machine, I made a fish extender for a cruise and cut out all the lettering with my cricut and just ironed on.  They look nice and turned out really well.  I never thought about making a design for a t-shirt like this, but somebody on etsy was doing it, and they looked really cute.  Just a thought...



hey_jude said:


> I can post these now since the Big Give recipients have received them:
> 
> Mickey Safari shirt and Easy Fit shorts with patch pockets for the 7 year old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey/Minnie Safari shirts for Mom, Dad and Grandfather - The grandfather's and grandson's match because my dad always loved to matching shirts/hats with my boys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tea Party  skirts for the 4 year old twin sisters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judy



Really cute!  Bet the loved them! 



I love this thread!  I love seeing everything that you guys make!


----------



## nannye

Looking for some advice!  I am making a dress for Disney for a friends daughter fr her first trip to disney. I'm going to do a Simply Sweet with  black and red polka dot alternating panels with white and I'll do  appliquees on the white panels. My problem is I haven't got a clue which appliquees to do! There are so many out there. Anyone have any suggestions of ones you would do for a first disney trip dress? I think on the bodice I'll be doing a minnie head with her name on it. 

Thanks TIA
Erin


----------



## SixUnderSix

Hi Everyone.  I'm not exactly sure if I'm asking this in the right place BUT here's the craft project I need help with (please note, I'm NOT crafty but I'm giving it a go).  

Okay, my son is going on his Wish Trip - he's 2 1/2 and in a wheelchair.  The wheelchair is bright green.  I want to decorate his chair (saw a post about it in the DISabilities forum).  

One of the ways I thought I might be able to do it would be to fashion like a spoke guard (think of it like a hubcap) that would go on the wheels and I could maybe put a large Disney Character or something like that.  

I don't know if this is making sense - I can see it in my head...lol.   

Any ideas on how I could do this - what material to use and how to put the character on there?  I'm thinking Buzz Lightyear thanks to a lovely lady that gave me some character suggestions.  I'm open to all ideas.  Here's the best picture I have of his chair (and of course my cutie too).  Thanks for any help .  I've spent a long time looking through this thread and some of these things make me want to run to walmart and grab a sewing machine


----------



## ivey_family

My weekly catch up.  . Seems like Sunday evenings are really the only time I have to sit down with the Dis anymore.



kellygirl2 said:


> I got brave and attempted an Easter bunny Simply Sweet (still needs to be hemmed) and it is hanging very crocked on the hanger in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly





dianemom2 said:


> I also wanted to share the outfits that I did for Trevor's Big Give.  They received these outfits last week so I can post them now that they've gotten them:



Love these!  My favorite outfits from this thread are always the black, yellow and red Mickey ones!  I've got to do one  one of these days!




Courtney829 said:


> I stumbled across this thread last week and was inspired.  I haven't sewn in about 15 years but just finished my first little project for my daughter!  I'm hoping that one of you can help me find a fabric that I've just fallen in love with.  I cannot find it for sale anywhere. It's the Thomas Kinkade Peter Pan characters and quotes on cream.  I'd post a link but I'm too new to.  Has anyone seen it for sale somewhere?



I used that fabric a couple years ago.  It is a dream to sew with, but as others said, harder and more expensive to find.  I hope you are able to find some!



Mickey_for_President said:


> My interpretation of Cinderella's pink dress!  I am actually not done with it completely, but I had to try it on Viola today to fit the back and took some photos!  I am so excited for her to wear it during our April trip!!!!



Aww!  What a cutie!  Love the dress, too!



OhStuffandFluff said:


> We had a fantastic trip in January this year!!  Already can't wait to go back!! Thought I would share some of the outfits I completed for my DD6 and shirts for DS8.  Thanks for looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perry Dress



Everything is cute!  Glad you had a great trip!  My favorite pic is the family shot!



lynnanddbyz said:


> This is my new baby.  Sorry for the delay in posting her picture.  I had to wait for my husband and son to carry her upstairs for me.  Then put her together and play a while.  Below is what I used to try her out.  Just a UFO I pulled out to practice quilting on.  Please help me name her.  My husband calls her money pit but I have nicknamed her big bertha but I dont like that.  She is BIG and FAST.  And truth be told she cost less then a cheap Walmart machine.  I LOVE her.  I just need more practice.  Thanks for looking.  Please post name suggestions.



Wow!  She looks amazing!  What about Big Betty or Big Barbara instead of Bertha?



dianemom2 said:


> I just bought that pattern called Irelyn's Peek A Boo ruffle dress so I will have to keep that in mind when I plan out the dress I make with all those ruffles.



I bought that pattern recently, too!  No time to try it yet.  I saw a neat variation with the skirt turned backwards so the ruffles were in the back that I want to try one of these days.



nannye said:


> Just wanted to Share... My friend asked me to make her daughter a Boo shirt and so I decided on a skirt as well. It came out cute! it is a monster (mike?) on the skirt. It's not a great picture I was in too much of a rush to take one (what else is new). It's the ruffled pop skirt, I love it!
> 
> Best of all Annabelle loved it.
> 
> Now my embroidery machine and I aren't getting along very well at times. It makes me nuts how it works perfectly fine one second and not the next.
> I have come up with a name for it since it is so darn Tempermental! I'm calling it Temperance (or Tempy for short) Argh.



That is so cute!  I love the fabric you used on the skirt! Perfect Monster's Inc pattern and colors!



VBAndrea said:


> Just dropping by with a quick
> 
> I only had time to skim back a few pages but wanted to say I saw some really neat things!
> 
> FLORA:  Congrats on the new machine!!!!  It looks awesome.  Let's see, our RI mortgage will be paid of in a couple of weeks and our the mortgage on our house here only has two years left.....  and the kids don't really need to go to college ever, do they?
> 
> I have signed up for a BG to get me back in the groove of sewing but today and tomorrow I still have a few things to tie up for our upcoming closing, but eventually I'll be a better participant here.
> 
> And I tried to get my dd to wear her Suess outfit to school this week and was told it was too babyish   Well, at least she wore it a couple of times last year.




Oh, Andrea!  Hooray that that house will be off your shoulders soon!  We'll be glad to see more of you, too!




SallyfromDE said:


> Is the towel desing yours? Or where can I get it? I'd love to make gifts of this.



It is not mine.  I wish!  It came from here:  http://www.pickandstitch.com/.

So did the 12 month baby charms, btw, for anyone interested.



PurpleEars said:


> Thank you everyone for your congrats on getting Genie. The reason why we call him Genie is because he is DH's favourite character and he certainly creates magic! Genie can do up to 8x14 and he can stitch out a 5x7 design in about 30 minutes at 600 stitches per minute. He can go up to 1000 stitches per minute but he shakes the house too much when he is going that fast (my sewing room in on the 2nd floor). The best thing is that I can have him set up for the satin stitches and walk away (or work on my sewing machine) while he works on the satin stitches. I only come back to it when it is all done!
> 
> I haven't had much time to play with Genie lately as I lost my aunt very suddenly 3 days after getting Genie home. My parents, aunts, uncles, sister, and cousin were in town for the funeral. I am still doing quite a bit of entertaining this week so I don't have much energy to sew. Maybe next week...



I'm very sorry to hear about your aunt, Flora!  I hope you get a chance to rest and then back to enjoying Genie soon!



hey_jude said:


> I can post these now since the Big Give recipients have received them:
> 
> Mickey/Minnie Safari shirts for Mom, Dad and Grandfather - The grandfather's and grandson's match because my dad always loved to matching shirts/hats with my boys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judy



Everything is cute!  I love that the Grandpa gets to match the boy!  How fun!



SixUnderSix said:


> Hi Everyone.  I'm not exactly sure if I'm asking this in the right place BUT here's the craft project I need help with (please note, I'm NOT crafty but I'm giving it a go).
> 
> Okay, my son is going on his Wish Trip - he's 2 1/2 and in a wheelchair.  The wheelchair is bright green.  I want to decorate his chair (saw a post about it in the DISabilities forum).
> 
> One of the ways I thought I might be able to do it would be to fashion like a spoke guard (think of it like a hubcap) that would go on the wheels and I could maybe put a large Disney Character or something like that.
> 
> I don't know if this is making sense - I can see it in my head...lol.
> 
> Any ideas on how I could do this - what material to use and how to put the character on there?  I'm thinking Buzz Lightyear thanks to a lovely lady that gave me some character suggestions.  I'm open to all ideas.  Here's the best picture I have of his chair (and of course my cutie too).  Thanks for any help .  I've spent a long time looking through this thread and some of these things make me want to run to walmart and grab a sewing machine




What about a cardboard "frame" for the hubcap with twist ties or cable ties to attach it to the spokes of the chair, and then build up on that? I would then weather proof the cardboard with spray paint.  Then paint Buzz on it, or do him from fabric, applique style, and attach him to a larger piece of fabric that you mount over the cardboard. Maybe do Woody on the other wheel?  There are some people who makes appliqués into patches that could be glued on to whatever kind of frame you make, too.  You can find them on etsy.  Good luck, it sounds like a super cute idea!



So, all of the sudden, I'm super busy with orders for those charm towels!  They are a hit apparently.  I also decided to try one more craft show in May with the nursing covers and diapers covers I made last year plus any embroidered things I can get made between now and then.  I'm planning a bunch of small, quick things like superhero masks and small key chains and zip wallets.  

The other exciting thing is that the lady who told me about the craft show is a wonderful photographer who's done photos of my kids a couple times now.  She found out I had ruffled diaper covers and all of the sudden, I'm trading her several pairs of them for a photo shoot tomorrow!  She's also going to recommend me to her clients to get custom shirts, and pass out my business cards!  Yay!  (I hope this is ok to talk about!)

So I spent yesterday embellishing some diaper covers for her, both my handmade ones, and some pre made ones, too.  Here's what I made:





















The first three are for the photographer (plus some un-embellished ones) and the last one is for a new baby cousin born this week.  I also sent the cousin a girl version of the 12 month charms.  (I'd have to go down two flights of stairs and fire up dh's computer to move a pic of that to photobucket, and I'm too tired tonight.  Maybe tomorrow.   )

I really liked embroidering on the ruffles of my covers!  It was super easy and I like the effect.  I may have to try it out on a dress sometime.  The pre made covers, not as much fun.  They pucker super easily because they are two layers of fabric.  I need to experiment on those a bit more, I think!

I hope you all have a great week!
Regards,
C.


----------



## love to stitch

hey_jude said:


> I can post these now since the Big Give recipients have received them:
> 
> Mickey Safari shirt and Easy Fit shorts with patch pockets for the 7 year old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey/Minnie Safari shirts for Mom, Dad and Grandfather - The grandfather's and grandson's match because my dad always loved to matching shirts/hats with my boys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tea Party  skirts for the 4 year old twin sisters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judy



I love the tea pot skirt and everything else looks wonderful too.



ivey_family said:


> So I spent yesterday embellishing some diaper covers for her, both my handmade ones, and some pre made ones, too.  Here's what I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first three are for the photographer (plus some un-embellished ones) and the last one is for a new baby cousin born this week.  I also sent the cousin a girl version of the 12 month charms.  (I'd have to go down two flights of stairs and fire up dh's computer to move a pic of that to photobucket, and I'm too tired tonight.  Maybe tomorrow.   )
> 
> I really liked embroidering on the ruffles of my covers!  It was super easy and I like the effect.  I may have to try it out on a dress sometime.  The pre made covers, not as much fun.  They pucker super easily because they are two layers of fabric.  I need to experiment on those a bit more, I think!
> 
> I hope you all have a great week!
> Regards,
> C.



Those are adorable diaper covers.


----------



## cogero

nannye said:


> Looking for some advice!  I am making a dress for Disney for a friends daughter fr her first trip to disney. I'm going to do a Simply Sweet with  black and red polka dot alternating panels with white and I'll do  appliquees on the white panels. My problem is I haven't got a clue which appliquees to do! There are so many out there. Anyone have any suggestions of ones you would do for a first disney trip dress? I think on the bodice I'll be doing a minnie head with her name on it.
> 
> Thanks TIA
> Erin



With those colors I think I would stick withClassic Disney Donald, Mickey, Goofy, Daisy, Pluto.


----------



## DMGeurts

Mickey_for_President said:


> Here is an apron skirt I made that goes over a pink petticoat dress.  I actually copied it off of something I saw on Etsy (sorry)... but I was like... "I can _make_ it cheaper."  It is not finished in these pics.
> 
> After these photos were taken, I made two large pink rosettes and attached them in such a way to keep the top layer of tulle from riding up.  I am going to make a matching hair piece.  Not on the top of my list of things to do at the moment though...
> 
> I DID just buy a very well made dress off of Etsy recently.  It had such a beautifully embroidered/appliqued Cinderella on it, I could not resist.



Super cute!



DisNorth said:


> I might be inheriting my grandmother's old machine. It's a singer but I don't know what kind. It's in cold storage at the farm so haven't looked at it yet, but will this summer. Hopfuly I can get it fixed up and running.



Awesome!  You will love it!



goteamwood said:


> Since they posted that they received them, I thought I would share the Thing 1 and Thing 2 shirts I made for Jacobs WDW MAW trip big give. Things 1 and 2 are near and dear to me since I feel like I live with them every day in my twin boys. (I truly believe those characters must have been modeled after twin toddlers, no other creatures are quite as destructive!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved how they turned out, and I have added them to my ever-growing list of two-dos for my boys. (To-dos x2.)
> 
> On a different and exciting note, we get to have a very smallish WDW fix in a couple weeks! Driving from Chicago to Florida to visit my father-in-law for the week, he lives near Ft. Meyers. Mostly it is just a visit-Grandpa trip, we do have one small outing planned on a pirate ship cruise out of Ft. Meyers I think my boys will love. BUT... I have a friend from College who lives in the Orlando area, so we are going to visit her on Friday and have breakfast at 'Ohana before we hit the road. It's not in the budget money- or time-wise to go to WDW parks, and it's spring break so it will be super busy, but we figured a little splurge on a character meal that the kids will love, maybe a RT on the monorail before we hit the road and then plan for our next trip back. (Breakfast at 'Ohana was one of our favorites when we were there before. OMG the potatoes were amazing!)



Adorable!!!

Congrats on a little Disney fix!



Mickey_for_President said:


> Whoa.  All of a sudden I feel inspired.  Seriously, girls...  I am totally self-taught.  I really didn't know the difference between "embroidered" and "appliqued" before I looked at this thread.  I thought I was going to have to purchase an $800 embroidery machine to get those wonderful character images on an outfit.



I was under this impression too, until someone gave me the exact information.  And the sky is the limit with hand applique - you can do anything, anytime, any size - you don't have to wait for a digitizer to make the file for you.  Once you hand applique, you seriously never need an embroidery machine...  The only thing I would EVER use and embroidery machine for is if I needed a font for something - but I've been able to get around not having to do that.  Good luck!



cogero said:


> I am totally self taught. Some day I will tackle hand appliqué most likely not until after this baby is born though.



*LIKE!*



hey_jude said:


> I can post these now since the Big Give recipients have received them:
> 
> Mickey Safari shirt and Easy Fit shorts with patch pockets for the 7 year old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey/Minnie Safari shirts for Mom, Dad and Grandfather - The grandfather's and grandson's match because my dad always loved to matching shirts/hats with my boys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tea Party  skirts for the 4 year old twin sisters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judy



Super cute!



ivey_family said:


> So I spent yesterday embellishing some diaper covers for her, both my handmade ones, and some pre made ones, too.  Here's what I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first three are for the photographer (plus some un-embellished ones) and the last one is for a new baby cousin born this week.  I also sent the cousin a girl version of the 12 month charms.  (I'd have to go down two flights of stairs and fire up dh's computer to move a pic of that to photobucket, and I'm too tired tonight.  Maybe tomorrow.
> 
> I really liked embroidering on the ruffles of my covers!  It was super easy and I like the effect.  I may have to try it out on a dress sometime.  The pre made covers, not as much fun.  They pucker super easily because they are two layers of fabric.  I need to experiment on those a bit more, I think!
> 
> I hope you all have a great week!
> Regards,
> C.



I really love the embroidered ruffles - I think you should try it on a dress, that would be soo cute!!!  I think you should also sell these at the craft fair - I bet they'd do really well.  

D~


----------



## SixUnderSix

ivey_family said:


> What about a cardboard "frame" for the hubcap with twist ties or cable ties to attach it to the spokes of the chair, and then build up on that? I would then weather proof the cardboard with spray paint.  Then paint Buzz on it, or do him from fabric, applique style, and attach him to a larger piece of fabric that you mount over the cardboard. Maybe do Woody on the other wheel?  There are some people who makes appliqués into patches that could be glued on to whatever kind of frame you make, too.  You can find them on etsy.  Good luck, it sounds like a super cute idea!



I had no idea you could weather proof cardboard with spray paint - cardboard was an obvious choice but we know how much it rains and I had no idea how to make that work.  I have spent too much time this am looking at etsy - no idea they had so many disney things - awesome


----------



## cheer25mom

SixUnderSix said:


> Hi Everyone.  I'm not exactly sure if I'm asking this in the right place BUT here's the craft project I need help with (please note, I'm NOT crafty but I'm giving it a go).
> 
> Okay, my son is going on his Wish Trip - he's 2 1/2 and in a wheelchair.  The wheelchair is bright green.  I want to decorate his chair (saw a post about it in the DISabilities forum).
> 
> One of the ways I thought I might be able to do it would be to fashion like a spoke guard (think of it like a hubcap) that would go on the wheels and I could maybe put a large Disney Character or something like that.
> 
> I don't know if this is making sense - I can see it in my head...lol.
> 
> Any ideas on how I could do this - what material to use and how to put the character on there?  I'm thinking Buzz Lightyear thanks to a lovely lady that gave me some character suggestions.  I'm open to all ideas.  Here's the best picture I have of his chair (and of course my cutie too).  Thanks for any help .  I've spent a long time looking through this thread and some of these things make me want to run to walmart and grab a sewing machine



What about talking to a sign shop about printing something on vinyl, and then cutting it out to fit? They could put gommets in like they do at the corners to hang banners and you could use those and cable ties to attach to the wheels. If they cannot do it, you can by vinyl at fabric stores to use for raincoats and such, and mabye you could use that as a base and do some kind of transfer? Can you apply the vinyl used on tee shirts to another piece of vinyl?


----------



## jillily

I am a long time lurker and recently jumped on the brother pe770 bandwagon.  I have some questions that I hope someone can help with.  I have figured out the basics of my machine and have started buying fonts and appliques.  What I really want to do is applique a design and add writing like my DD's name or a saying.  Do I need to get a computer program to create the layout?  I've figured out how to add the fonts to my machine but I can only stitch out 1 letter at a time before adding the next letter.  I would like to be able to do it all at once.  Is there way to do this?

Thanks in advanced!
Jill


----------



## goteamwood

jillily said:
			
		

> I am a long time lurker and recently jumped on the brother pe770 bandwagon.  I have some questions that I hope someone can help with.  I have figured out the basics of my machine and have started buying fonts and appliques.  What I really want to do is applique a design and add writing like my DD's name or a saying.  Do I need to get a computer program to create the layout?  I've figured out how to add the fonts to my machine but I can only stitch out 1 letter at a time before adding the next letter.  I would like to be able to do it all at once.  Is there way to do this?
> 
> Thanks in advanced!
> Jill



You do need software. Some options I tried out were sew what pro and embrid before ultimately buying embrilliance essentials. I use macs and that was the one that was native on the Mac. There's another that's a digitizing software that's several thousand dollars. I use the $150 EE and am really happy with it.


----------



## kellygirl2

SixUnderSix said:


> Hi Everyone.  I'm not exactly sure if I'm asking this in the right place BUT here's the craft project I need help with (please note, I'm NOT crafty but I'm giving it a go).
> 
> Okay, my son is going on his Wish Trip - he's 2 1/2 and in a wheelchair.  The wheelchair is bright green.  I want to decorate his chair (saw a post about it in the DISabilities forum).
> 
> One of the ways I thought I might be able to do it would be to fashion like a spoke guard (think of it like a hubcap) that would go on the wheels and I could maybe put a large Disney Character or something like that.
> 
> I don't know if this is making sense - I can see it in my head...lol.
> 
> Any ideas on how I could do this - what material to use and how to put the character on there?  I'm thinking Buzz Lightyear thanks to a lovely lady that gave me some character suggestions.  I'm open to all ideas.  Here's the best picture I have of his chair (and of course my cutie too).  Thanks for any help .  I've spent a long time looking through this thread and some of these things make me want to run to walmart and grab a sewing machine



I think what Cheer25mom suggested would be a good idea - that material they make signs out of would be light and it would probably be waterproof.  I know we have made them make signs for a golf tournament with it - they might be able to cut it in circles for you.   It would be light weight. 

I know that the spoke guards my husband has had for his chair in the past were made of a light weight plastic with velcro to secure them.  He has also used lightweight aluminum ones.  You could probably order a set from TI to go with his wheels - but that might be expensive.


You could cut out characters on vinyl to stick on there - mickey heads would  be easy.  I know there is printable vinyl out there that you could maybe print other characters on but I dont know if it would stand up to the rain.   Maybe thouse decals you can buy at target to decorate walls.

Just some thoughts
Kelly


----------



## Courtney829

kellygirl2 said:


> I think what Cheer25mom suggested would be a good idea - that material they make signs out of would be light and it would probably be waterproof.  I know we have made them make signs for a golf tournament with it - they might be able to cut it in circles for you.   It would be light weight.
> 
> I know that the spoke guards my husband has had for his chair in the past were made of a light weight plastic with velcro to secure them.  He has also used lightweight aluminum ones.  You could probably order a set from TI to go with his wheels - but that might be expensive.
> 
> 
> You could cut out characters on vinyl to stick on there - mickey heads would  be easy.  I know there is printable vinyl out there that you could maybe print other characters on but I dont know if it would stand up to the rain.   Maybe thouse decals you can buy at target to decorate walls.
> 
> Just some thoughts
> Kelly



You could cut characters out of vinyl to put on there like Kelly suggested.  You'd want to use Oracel 651 as that's designed to be used outdoors and will last through rain.  You can also layer the vinyl so that you can make actual Mickey faces for instance.  I haven't had much luck with printable vinyls standing up to wear but other people may have had a better experience with it.  If you check etsy, you may be able to find someone selling vinyl cutouts that you could use.


----------



## goteamwood

nannye said:


> AHHHHHH I'm so stupid!  I forgot the Joanns sale ended today  I had over a hundred dollars of savings in my online shopping cart and I didn't order yet. I literally realized at 12:01.
> 
> So upset Grrrrr. I hope there is another sale really soon!


I do stuff like that ALL. THE. TIME. So frustrating. Joann does have sales all the time in the store, I am not sure as much online. But I know I have a hard time using coupons there often since you can only use them on non-sale stuff.



nannye said:


> Looking for some advice!  I am making a dress for Disney for a friends daughter fr her first trip to disney. I'm going to do a Simply Sweet with  black and red polka dot alternating panels with white and I'll do  appliquees on the white panels. My problem is I haven't got a clue which appliquees to do! There are so many out there. Anyone have any suggestions of ones you would do for a first disney trip dress? I think on the bodice I'll be doing a minnie head with her name on it.
> 
> Thanks TIA
> Erin


I was going to suggest doing the basic disney ensemble: Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Donald, Pluto, Daisy. Maybe rather than Minnie on the bodice do something more Disney world-ish, to tie them all together? Castle/Fireworks or the 4-parks one from Heather Sue? 



ivey_family said:


> My weekly catch up.  . Seems like Sunday evenings are really the only time I have to sit down with the Dis anymore.
> 
> So, all of the sudden, I'm super busy with orders for those charm towels!  They are a hit apparently.  I also decided to try one more craft show in May with the nursing covers and diapers covers I made last year plus any embroidered things I can get made between now and then.  I'm planning a bunch of small, quick things like superhero masks and small key chains and zip wallets.
> 
> The other exciting thing is that the lady who told me about the craft show is a wonderful photographer who's done photos of my kids a couple times now.  She found out I had ruffled diaper covers and all of the sudden, I'm trading her several pairs of them for a photo shoot tomorrow!  She's also going to recommend me to her clients to get custom shirts, and pass out my business cards!  Yay!  (I hope this is ok to talk about!)
> 
> So I spent yesterday embellishing some diaper covers for her, both my handmade ones, and some pre made ones, too.  Here's what I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first three are for the photographer (plus some un-embellished ones) and the last one is for a new baby cousin born this week.  I also sent the cousin a girl version of the 12 month charms.  (I'd have to go down two flights of stairs and fire up dh's computer to move a pic of that to photobucket, and I'm too tired tonight.  Maybe tomorrow.   )
> 
> I really liked embroidering on the ruffles of my covers!  It was super easy and I like the effect.  I may have to try it out on a dress sometime.  The pre made covers, not as much fun.  They pucker super easily because they are two layers of fabric.  I need to experiment on those a bit more, I think!
> 
> I hope you all have a great week!
> Regards,
> C.



Glad to hear you are getting orders. Those charm towels are really cute. 
I never used diaper covers, I have boys and we used cloth diapers which were ridiculously cute on their own, so it is not something that would have ever occurred to me. But I can see how a photographer would love them. Seeing adorable babies in paper diapers in photos is always weird to me, maybe because I think paper diapers are weird, or maybe because they seem so temporary looking in a photo that lasts forever. All this to say I think they are adorable and I will probably steal your idea to share with my photographer friend. 

I took a little break from my own orders this weekend and did a couple of Easter gifts for my kids, I got these blank hoodies last fall and kept meaning to do something with them. When they put on some older hoodies this week they looked like doll clothes since they were getting so small, so I made them new Disney ones. 








 




And the beach towel I made for Angel's Big give. I used Lynnie Pinnie's Walt embroidery font and re-hooped for each letter and for Mickey. I love it and it looks like she did to from her PTR. 







Jen


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> I am totally self taught. Some day I will tackle hand appliqué most likely not until after this baby is born though.


Hooray for being self taught.  Learning hand applique is on my bucket list too.  I am hoping that while the kids are at camp this summer I can get a chance to try it out.  But I'm not adding on anything extra before the bat mitzvah.



nannye said:


> AHHHHHH I'm so stupid!  I forgot the Joanns sale ended today  I had over a hundred dollars of savings in my online shopping cart and I didn't order yet. I literally realized at 12:01.
> 
> So upset Grrrrr. I hope there is another sale really soon!


So sorry  Luckily, Joanns has sales so frequently that I'm sure you will get another chance.  They will probably have a big sale around Easter time.



hey_jude said:


> Mickey Safari shirt and Easy Fit shorts with patch pockets for the 7 year old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey/Minnie Safari shirts for Mom, Dad and Grandfather - The grandfather's and grandson's match because my dad always loved to matching shirts/hats with my boys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tea Party  skirts for the 4 year old twin sisters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judy


Everything turned out just great!  I love the shorts with the pockets and the safari shirts are terrific!  The tea party skirts for the twin girls are just too cute!  I saw a picture of them wearing them and they are just adorable!  The mom says that the kids are beyond thrilled with all the clothes they are getting.



nannye said:


> Looking for some advice!  I am making a dress for Disney for a friends daughter fr her first trip to disney. I'm going to do a Simply Sweet with  black and red polka dot alternating panels with white and I'll do  appliquees on the white panels. My problem is I haven't got a clue which appliquees to do! There are so many out there. Anyone have any suggestions of ones you would do for a first disney trip dress? I think on the bodice I'll be doing a minnie head with her name on it.
> 
> Thanks TIA
> Erin


I agree with everybody else that something classically Disney would be perfect for the colors you've chosen.  I also loved the idea of doing the castle or something different on the bodice and then some characters on the skirt would look terrific.  One little hint though, if you are using white for the skirt, check to see how see through it is.  You might need to line the white panels with some muslin to keep it from being very see through.  I can tell you this from experience.  I made my niece a dress with some panels that were white and you could see her Dora the Explorer underwear under it.



SixUnderSix said:


> Okay, my son is going on his Wish Trip - he's 2 1/2 and in a wheelchair.  The wheelchair is bright green.  I want to decorate his chair (saw a post about it in the DISabilities forum).
> 
> One of the ways I thought I might be able to do it would be to fashion like a spoke guard (think of it like a hubcap) that would go on the wheels and I could maybe put a large Disney Character or something like that.


Your little guy is a real cutie!  I hope you have a great time on your wish trip.  I think that if you took cardboard and covered it with duct tape, that might make a great base for your "hubcaps".  Then you could order a large character from Etsy to put on top and then lastly top it off with some clear vinyl. 

Also, I think that there is a "Disigners" group.  You might want to ask them this question since they might have some suggestions too.



ivey_family said:


> I bought that pattern recently, too!  No time to try it yet.  I saw a neat variation with the skirt turned backwards so the ruffles were in the back that I want to try one of these days.
> 
> So, all of the sudden, I'm super busy with orders for those charm towels!  They are a hit apparently.  I also decided to try one more craft show in May with the nursing covers and diapers covers I made last year plus any embroidered things I can get made between now and then.  I'm planning a bunch of small, quick things like superhero masks and small key chains and zip wallets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.


Carrie it is so funny that so many of us have bought that ruffled dress pattern recently.  I like the idea of the skirt turned backwards so that the ruffles are in the rear.

And talking about the rear...  I love your embroidered diaper covers.  What a great way to personalize them.  Maybe you could take a couple of embroidered examples to the craft show to show off.  That might make them sell better.  But if you take orders for them, make sure that you have people pay you up front!  Maybe you can try a couple of superhero capes to go with the masks.



goteamwood said:


> I took a little break from my own orders this weekend and did a couple of Easter gifts for my kids, I got these blank hoodies last fall and kept meaning to do something with them. When they put on some older hoodies this week they looked like doll clothes since they were getting so small, so I made them new Disney ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the beach towel I made for Angel's Big give. I used Lynnie Pinnie's Walt embroidery font and re-hooped for each letter and for Mickey. I love it and it looks like she did to from her PTR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen


The towel for Angel is just awesome!  I love how it turned out.  Great job!  I did a towel last week for a bar mitzvah gift but I like your huge appliques letters more than the embroidered name that I did.

And your sweatshirts turned out terrific. It is fun to see how much the kids have grown when they put something on that has gotten too small.  It is kind of a happy/sad thing when that happens.  I'm happy that they are growing (especially since my older dd had lots of growth issues) but sad that is also means that they are growing up.  I love that Disney word embroidery.  I'd love to make my in-laws shirts with that design but I don't think they would end up wearing them.  The appliques on the back are adorable.  Where did you find those?


----------



## goteamwood

dianemom2 said:


> The towel for Angel is just awesome!  I love how it turned out.  Great job!  I did a towel last week for a bar mitzvah gift but I like your huge appliques letters more than the embroidered name that I did.
> 
> And your sweatshirts turned out terrific. It is fun to see how much the kids have grown when they put something on that has gotten too small.  It is kind of a happy/sad thing when that happens.  I'm happy that they are growing (especially since my older dd had lots of growth issues) but sad that is also means that they are growing up.  I love that Disney word embroidery.  I'd love to make my in-laws shirts with that design but I don't think they would end up wearing them.  The appliques on the back are adorable.  Where did you find those?



Thanks, I love how the towel came out, I haven't done towels before, and I wasn't sure I could get the letters lined up re-hooping for every single one, but the stripes on the towel helped considerably! The goofy on the sweatshirt is from Sweet Peas and the Donald is from HeatherSue, I just added the little shapes behind them to make them a little more full for the back and used the red mickey-head fabric (though donald covers most of it up.)
My kids had growth issues as infants, the biggest they ever were before 18 months was 3rd percentile. Most of the time they weren't even on the charts. Then between 18 months and 1 year, one grew like crazy (4 shoe sizes over one summer.) and the other has sort of stayed the same. He has been wearing the same shoes for more than a year and a half and gets his one-minute-younger brother's hand-me-ups if he ever grows out of the current shoes. He is a good 3-4 inches shorter and 5-6 lbs lighter than his brother, despite being born 1 oz different, and being wiithin a couple of oz. Birth to 18 months. His doc doesn't seem worried by it, since he's growing, just not quickly. But I guess as long as the growth keeps going up at a steady pace it doesn't matter how fast... but no one believes they are twins anymore.


----------



## babynala

brooke789 said:


> I want to make something (easy) for my 2 year old b/g twins.  The extent of my abilities is pretty much the iron on sticky stuff for fabric.  So, with that in mind anyone have any ideas?
> 
> I was thinking the standard Mickey / Minnie silhouette with fabric cut to their heads (maybe a bow of another fabric on minnie?)
> 
> I'd also like to do a Donald / Daisy set but not sure how to do that.  Not sure a silhouette would be recognizable!
> 
> Maybe one more set.  Any ideas?  I have a sewing machine but I'm not very experienced!


You can make a simple dress or shorts in the right "colors" then add a hand appliqued picture (see the first post for a great tutorial).  You could do a simple Mickey head on both and then add a bow made of ribbon.  Buzz and Jessie are a great idea too.  Peter Pan and Tink are a good combo also.



cogero said:


> I am totally self taught. Some day I will tackle hand appliqué most likely not until after this baby is born though.


Can't wait to see what you create with hand applique....



nannye said:


> AHHHHHH I'm so stupid!  I forgot the Joanns sale ended today  I had over a hundred dollars of savings in my online shopping cart and I didn't order yet. I literally realized at 12:01.
> 
> So upset Grrrrr. I hope there is another sale really soon!


Oh no, I'm sure there will be a new sale soon.



hey_jude said:


> I can post these now since the Big Give recipients have received them:
> 
> Mickey Safari shirt and Easy Fit shorts with patch pockets for the 7 year old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey/Minnie Safari shirts for Mom, Dad and Grandfather - The grandfather's and grandson's match because my dad always loved to matching shirts/hats with my boys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tea Party  skirts for the 4 year old twin sisters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judy


The shorts and Mickey shirts are so cute.  Love the skirts too.



nannye said:


> Looking for some advice!  I am making a dress for Disney for a friends daughter fr her first trip to disney. I'm going to do a Simply Sweet with  black and red polka dot alternating panels with white and I'll do  appliquees on the white panels. My problem is I haven't got a clue which appliquees to do! There are so many out there. Anyone have any suggestions of ones you would do for a first disney trip dress? I think on the bodice I'll be doing a minnie head with her name on it.
> 
> Thanks TIA
> Erin


I was thinking the Mickey body parts like Diane's recent dresses. 



SixUnderSix said:


> Hi Everyone.  I'm not exactly sure if I'm asking this in the right place BUT here's the craft project I need help with (please note, I'm NOT crafty but I'm giving it a go).
> 
> Okay, my son is going on his Wish Trip - he's 2 1/2 and in a wheelchair.  The wheelchair is bright green.  I want to decorate his chair (saw a post about it in the DISabilities forum).
> 
> One of the ways I thought I might be able to do it would be to fashion like a spoke guard (think of it like a hubcap) that would go on the wheels and I could maybe put a large Disney Character or something like that.
> 
> I don't know if this is making sense - I can see it in my head...lol.
> 
> Any ideas on how I could do this - what material to use and how to put the character on there?  I'm thinking Buzz Lightyear thanks to a lovely lady that gave me some character suggestions.  I'm open to all ideas.  Here's the best picture I have of his chair (and of course my cutie too).  Thanks for any help .  I've spent a long time looking through this thread and some of these things make me want to run to walmart and grab a sewing machine


First off, your DS is so cute.  I was thinking that you could print something on the printer, cut it out in a circle shape and then have it laminated at an office supply store.  You could attach it with zip ties.  I would head over to the Designs board to see if someone might be able to make you something custom.  It would be cute to have a Wish Trip sign for the back of his wheelchair.  



ivey_family said:


> My weekly catch up.  . Seems like Sunday evenings are really the only time I have to sit down with the Dis anymore.
> 
> So, all of the sudden, I'm super busy with orders for those charm towels!  They are a hit apparently.  I also decided to try one more craft show in May with the nursing covers and diapers covers I made last year plus any embroidered things I can get made between now and then.  I'm planning a bunch of small, quick things like superhero masks and small key chains and zip wallets.
> 
> The other exciting thing is that the lady who told me about the craft show is a wonderful photographer who's done photos of my kids a couple times now.  She found out I had ruffled diaper covers and all of the sudden, I'm trading her several pairs of them for a photo shoot tomorrow!  She's also going to recommend me to her clients to get custom shirts, and pass out my business cards!  Yay!  (I hope this is ok to talk about!)
> 
> So I spent yesterday embellishing some diaper covers for her, both my handmade ones, and some pre made ones, too.  Here's what I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first three are for the photographer (plus some un-embellished ones) and the last one is for a new baby cousin born this week.  I also sent the cousin a girl version of the 12 month charms.  (I'd have to go down two flights of stairs and fire up dh's computer to move a pic of that to photobucket, and I'm too tired tonight.  Maybe tomorrow.   )
> 
> I really liked embroidering on the ruffles of my covers!  It was super easy and I like the effect.  I may have to try it out on a dress sometime.  The pre made covers, not as much fun.  They pucker super easily because they are two layers of fabric.  I need to experiment on those a bit more, I think!
> 
> I hope you all have a great week!
> Regards,
> C.


Oh, I love the diaper covers.  Wish I had those for my DD when she was little.  I'm sure that those would be perfect for a photo shoot.  Maybe even having the months on the diaper covers would be a good tie in with a photographer.  



jillily said:


> I am a long time lurker and recently jumped on the brother pe770 bandwagon.  I have some questions that I hope someone can help with.  I have figured out the basics of my machine and have started buying fonts and appliques.  What I really want to do is applique a design and add writing like my DD's name or a saying.  Do I need to get a computer program to create the layout?  I've figured out how to add the fonts to my machine but I can only stitch out 1 letter at a time before adding the next letter.  I would like to be able to do it all at once.  Is there way to do this?
> 
> Thanks in advanced!
> Jill


I don't have a 770 but I think you need to have some kind of software to combine the letters to create an entire word.  



goteamwood said:


> I
> I took a little break from my own orders this weekend and did a couple of Easter gifts for my kids, I got these blank hoodies last fall and kept meaning to do something with them. When they put on some older hoodies this week they looked like doll clothes since they were getting so small, so I made them new Disney ones.
> 
> And the beach towel I made for Angel's Big give. I used Lynnie Pinnie's Walt embroidery font and re-hooped for each letter and for Mickey. I love it and it looks like she did to from her PTR.
> Jen


LOVE the sweatshirts and how you combined the designs to with the circle, that really added a nice touch.  You did a nice job on the towel too.


----------



## SixUnderSix

Thank you guys for all the great suggestions.  Went to Hobby Lobby and somehow dropped a lot of money and I'm not even sure I got anything that would work but I will have fun trying.  

I will post pics if I get anything remotely close to acceptable ;-)


----------



## PurpleEars

goteamwood said:


> Since they posted that they received them, I thought I would share the Thing 1 and Thing 2 shirts I made for Jacobs WDW MAW trip big give. Things 1 and 2 are near and dear to me since I feel like I live with them every day in my twin boys. (I truly believe those characters must have been modeled after twin toddlers, no other creatures are quite as destructive!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved how they turned out, and I have added them to my ever-growing list of two-dos for my boys. (To-dos x2.)
> 
> On a different and exciting note, we get to have a very smallish WDW fix in a couple weeks! Driving from Chicago to Florida to visit my father-in-law for the week, he lives near Ft. Meyers. Mostly it is just a visit-Grandpa trip, we do have one small outing planned on a pirate ship cruise out of Ft. Meyers I think my boys will love. BUT... I have a friend from College who lives in the Orlando area, so we are going to visit her on Friday and have breakfast at 'Ohana before we hit the road. It's not in the budget money- or time-wise to go to WDW parks, and it's spring break so it will be super busy, but we figured a little splurge on a character meal that the kids will love, maybe a RT on the monorail before we hit the road and then plan for our next trip back. (Breakfast at 'Ohana was one of our favorites when we were there before. OMG the potatoes were amazing!)



Great job on the T-shirts! Hooray for a small WDW fix. Did you know that there is a Disney recipe group on the forum? I think the breakfast potatoes may be on the list of posted recipe.



babynala said:


> Oh Flora, I'm so sorry to hear about your aunt.  I hope you are not working too hard keeping everyone fed and well rested.



Well most people left this morning so hopefully I can get back to the sewing room later this week. I need some major sleep before I can safely handle a pair of scissors though.



nannye said:


> Where do you order your polkadots from?  I need red with white polkadots and black with white polka dots. My local store unfortuntely does not have matching sizes. They have Teeny ones and HUGE ones. The little ones are maybe 1/8th-1/4 of an inch and the huge ones are around 1.5 inches maybe?  I need inbetween for panels for a simply sweet size 6. can anyone point me in the right direction? I'm hoping to order from somewhere someone else has so I know for sure I am getting the right size of dots. I am thinking the size I want is around 3/4 inch?
> Thanks
> Erin



I get them from Joann's (they are always on my Christmas list so my family buys them for me). I have seen some polka dots in the right size at Fabricland from time to time too.



dianemom2 said:


> Well, I do hope that things settle down for you after everybody goes home.  I always feel like I'm running a bed and breakfast at my house!  I get my vacation when the kids go to summer camp.



For now, most of the people have gone home so I plan to rest for a bit. I was baking/cooking for most of the afternoon yesterday!



Mickey_for_President said:


> Whoa.  All of a sudden I feel inspired.  Seriously, girls...  I am totally self-taught.  I really didn't know the difference between "embroidered" and "appliqued" before I looked at this thread.  I thought I was going to have to purchase an $800 embroidery machine to get those wonderful character images on an outfit.



I am self-taught as well. I did hand applique for quite some time before I got my first embroidery machine. It is easier than one thinks.



hey_jude said:


> I can post these now since the Big Give recipients have received them:
> 
> Mickey Safari shirt and Easy Fit shorts with patch pockets for the 7 year old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey/Minnie Safari shirts for Mom, Dad and Grandfather - The grandfather's and grandson's match because my dad always loved to matching shirts/hats with my boys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tea Party  skirts for the 4 year old twin sisters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judy



Great job on everything. I am sure the family really appreciated them!



nannye said:


> Looking for some advice!  I am making a dress for Disney for a friends daughter fr her first trip to disney. I'm going to do a Simply Sweet with  black and red polka dot alternating panels with white and I'll do  appliquees on the white panels. My problem is I haven't got a clue which appliquees to do! There are so many out there. Anyone have any suggestions of ones you would do for a first disney trip dress? I think on the bodice I'll be doing a minnie head with her name on it.
> 
> Thanks TIA
> Erin



I would suggest something with the 4 parks - 1 park per panel?



SixUnderSix said:


> Hi Everyone.  I'm not exactly sure if I'm asking this in the right place BUT here's the craft project I need help with (please note, I'm NOT crafty but I'm giving it a go).
> 
> Okay, my son is going on his Wish Trip - he's 2 1/2 and in a wheelchair.  The wheelchair is bright green.  I want to decorate his chair (saw a post about it in the DISabilities forum).
> 
> One of the ways I thought I might be able to do it would be to fashion like a spoke guard (think of it like a hubcap) that would go on the wheels and I could maybe put a large Disney Character or something like that.
> 
> I don't know if this is making sense - I can see it in my head...lol.
> 
> Any ideas on how I could do this - what material to use and how to put the character on there?  I'm thinking Buzz Lightyear thanks to a lovely lady that gave me some character suggestions.  I'm open to all ideas.  Here's the best picture I have of his chair (and of course my cutie too).  Thanks for any help .  I've spent a long time looking through this thread and some of these things make me want to run to walmart and grab a sewing machine



Welcome! Your son is handsome! I am thinking a thick vinyl with holes punched around it so you can tie the vinyl to the spoke.



ivey_family said:


> I'm very sorry to hear about your aunt, Flora!  I hope you get a chance to rest and then back to enjoying Genie soon!
> 
> 
> So, all of the sudden, I'm super busy with orders for those charm towels!  They are a hit apparently.  I also decided to try one more craft show in May with the nursing covers and diapers covers I made last year plus any embroidered things I can get made between now and then.  I'm planning a bunch of small, quick things like superhero masks and small key chains and zip wallets.
> 
> The other exciting thing is that the lady who told me about the craft show is a wonderful photographer who's done photos of my kids a couple times now.  She found out I had ruffled diaper covers and all of the sudden, I'm trading her several pairs of them for a photo shoot tomorrow!  She's also going to recommend me to her clients to get custom shirts, and pass out my business cards!  Yay!  (I hope this is ok to talk about!)
> 
> So I spent yesterday embellishing some diaper covers for her, both my handmade ones, and some pre made ones, too.  Here's what I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first three are for the photographer (plus some un-embellished ones) and the last one is for a new baby cousin born this week.  I also sent the cousin a girl version of the 12 month charms.  (I'd have to go down two flights of stairs and fire up dh's computer to move a pic of that to photobucket, and I'm too tired tonight.  Maybe tomorrow.   )
> 
> I really liked embroidering on the ruffles of my covers!  It was super easy and I like the effect.  I may have to try it out on a dress sometime.  The pre made covers, not as much fun.  They pucker super easily because they are two layers of fabric.  I need to experiment on those a bit more, I think!
> 
> I hope you all have a great week!
> Regards,
> C.



I am looking forward to spending some time with Genie after I get a chance to get some rest.

Congratulations on getting orders for the charms and the photoshoot! I hope your next craft show will be a success! Please let us know how it goes.



jillily said:


> I am a long time lurker and recently jumped on the brother pe770 bandwagon.  I have some questions that I hope someone can help with.  I have figured out the basics of my machine and have started buying fonts and appliques.  What I really want to do is applique a design and add writing like my DD's name or a saying.  Do I need to get a computer program to create the layout?  I've figured out how to add the fonts to my machine but I can only stitch out 1 letter at a time before adding the next letter.  I would like to be able to do it all at once.  Is there way to do this?
> 
> Thanks in advanced!
> Jill



I would suggest the free Stitch Era software for just combining letters.



goteamwood said:


> I took a little break from my own orders this weekend and did a couple of Easter gifts for my kids, I got these blank hoodies last fall and kept meaning to do something with them. When they put on some older hoodies this week they looked like doll clothes since they were getting so small, so I made them new Disney ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the beach towel I made for Angel's Big give. I used Lynnie Pinnie's Walt embroidery font and re-hooped for each letter and for Mickey. I love it and it looks like she did to from her PTR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen



Great job on the sweatshirts and the towel!


----------



## nannye

VENT! Sometimes I really hate living in Canada. I can't find anything that is reasonable, any online canadian retailers do not have the polka dots I need and anything on Ebay or etsy is outrageous when you add in shipping. like really, $9 to ship 1 yard of fabric. Seriously? ARGH! ok done.


----------



## Mickey_for_President

goteamwood said:


> Jen



Those are AWESOME!  I want one for me!


----------



## goteamwood

nannye said:
			
		

> VENT! Sometimes I really hate living in Canada. I can't find anything that is reasonable, any online canadian retailers do not have the polka dots I need and anything on Ebay or etsy is outrageous when you add in shipping. like really, $9 to ship 1 yard of fabric. Seriously? ARGH! ok done.



It's crazy that no one has polka dots. It seems so basic. Sorry for your frustration. I don't think the sellers are marking up shipping too much though because I have shipped a couple shirt orders to Canada first-class, slow and cheap and it was more than $6 for a single onesie and $8 for two toddler sized t-shirts. I think shipping recently went up since both were higher than I had quoted based on the info I found online. It's crazy it costs so much more to ship the same thing that I would pay $2-4 to ship within the us.


----------



## nannye

I haven't had much time for commenting on anything lately, but I have seen so many totally AWESOME things!  good work ladies!


----------



## hey_jude

nannye said:


> VENT! Sometimes I really hate living in Canada. I can't find anything that is reasonable, any online canadian retailers do not have the polka dots I need and anything on Ebay or etsy is outrageous when you add in shipping. like really, $9 to ship 1 yard of fabric. Seriously? ARGH! ok done.



Have you tried any of the Len's Mill Stores close to you?  The one here has a better selection of polka dots than the 2 Fabriclands closest to me.

Judy


----------



## tinkbell13

nannye said:


> VENT! Sometimes I really hate living in Canada. I can't find anything that is reasonable, any online canadian retailers do not have the polka dots I need and anything on Ebay or etsy is outrageous when you add in shipping. like really, $9 to ship 1 yard of fabric. Seriously? ARGH! ok done.



I second what Judy said. I find way more 'Disney' inspired fabric at Lens Mill than Fabricland. I also discovered that the sparkly fabric I have been using is Fairy Frost from Lens Mill and didn't even realize it!

Loree


----------



## disneychic2

goteamwood said:


> Since they posted that they received them, I thought I would share the Thing 1 and Thing 2 shirts I made for Jacobs WDW MAW trip big give. Things 1 and 2 are near and dear to me since I feel like I live with them every day in my twin boys. (I truly believe those characters must have been modeled after twin toddlers, no other creatures are quite as destructive!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved how they turned out, and I have added them to my ever-growing list of two-dos for my boys. (To-dos x2.)
> 
> On a different and exciting note, we get to have a very smallish WDW fix in a couple weeks! Driving from Chicago to Florida to visit my father-in-law for the week, he lives near Ft. Meyers. Mostly it is just a visit-Grandpa trip, we do have one small outing planned on a pirate ship cruise out of Ft. Meyers I think my boys will love. BUT... I have a friend from College who lives in the Orlando area, so we are going to visit her on Friday and have breakfast at 'Ohana before we hit the road. It's not in the budget money- or time-wise to go to WDW parks, and it's spring break so it will be super busy, but we figured a little splurge on a character meal that the kids will love, maybe a RT on the monorail before we hit the road and then plan for our next trip back. (Breakfast at 'Ohana was one of our favorites when we were there before. OMG the potatoes were amazing!)



Love those shirts!! I'm sure the recipients loved them too. Great job!

Yay for a side trip to Ohana! Our son has lived in Ft Myers since last May and when we planned a trip to see him, he said he'd rather meet at Disney World. So, we planned a DW trip and he joined us for four days. I don't know if I'll ever get to see his place since he always wants to meet at DW! I'm glad you get a chance to visit family and still squeeze in a bit of magic.





Mickey_for_President said:


> Whoa.  All of a sudden I feel inspired.  Seriously, girls...  I am totally self-taught.  I really didn't know the difference between "embroidered" and "appliqued" before I looked at this thread.  I thought I was going to have to purchase an $800 embroidery machine to get those wonderful character images on an outfit.



This is the best place to become inspired that I have ever found. I'm glad you're getting the fever and the confidence to jump in and try some things. "Self-taught" is pretty common around here too and we all start at the beginning. Good luck and have fun with it.



hey_jude said:


> I can post these now since the Big Give recipients have received them:
> 
> Mickey Safari shirt and Easy Fit shorts with patch pockets for the 7 year old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey/Minnie Safari shirts for Mom, Dad and Grandfather - The grandfather's and grandson's match because my dad always loved to matching shirts/hats with my boys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tea Party  skirts for the 4 year old twin sisters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judy



I saw these over on Trevor's TR and they are just wonderful and look so cute on the kids! You can tell they really love them. What a great job you did!



SixUnderSix said:


> Hi Everyone.  I'm not exactly sure if I'm asking this in the right place BUT here's the craft project I need help with (please note, I'm NOT crafty but I'm giving it a go).
> 
> Okay, my son is going on his Wish Trip - he's 2 1/2 and in a wheelchair.  The wheelchair is bright green.  I want to decorate his chair (saw a post about it in the DISabilities forum).
> 
> One of the ways I thought I might be able to do it would be to fashion like a spoke guard (think of it like a hubcap) that would go on the wheels and I could maybe put a large Disney Character or something like that.
> 
> I don't know if this is making sense - I can see it in my head...lol.
> 
> Any ideas on how I could do this - what material to use and how to put the character on there?  I'm thinking Buzz Lightyear thanks to a lovely lady that gave me some character suggestions.  I'm open to all ideas.  Here's the best picture I have of his chair (and of course my cutie too).  Thanks for any help .  I've spent a long time looking through this thread and some of these things make me want to run to walmart and grab a sewing machine



Looks as though you got quite a few really great suggestions. I just wanted to comment on how cute your little guy is. Thanks for sharing his photo!



ivey_family said:


> My weekly catch up.  . Seems like Sunday evenings are really the only time I have to sit down with the Dis anymore.
> 
> 
> It is not mine.  I wish!  It came from here:  http://www.pickandstitch.com/.
> 
> So did the 12 month baby charms, btw, for anyone interested.
> 
> 
> So, all of the sudden, I'm super busy with orders for those charm towels!  They are a hit apparently.  I also decided to try one more craft show in May with the nursing covers and diapers covers I made last year plus any embroidered things I can get made between now and then.  I'm planning a bunch of small, quick things like superhero masks and small key chains and zip wallets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C.



Thanks for the link for the charms. I'm not surprised you have lots of orders for the charms towels. They are unique and adorable! And I love the baby diaper cover ups. I'm a ruffles kind of gal anyway with 4 granddaughters. I do lots of ruffles!! So neat to strike up a barter-type deal with your photographer. Everyone wins! 

I used to do craft shows, but haven't for many years. Are people still mostly looking for bargain items or are they more willing to pay for the quality of work in hand crafted items? My DH is encouraging me to make things to sell and I just don't know if I want to go there. I enjoy sewing for friends and family and gifts. But not sure I'm ready to do anything "on demand" so-to-speak. I know lots of people on here do, just don't know if it's right for me personally. Good luck at your show in May. I always enjoyed doing the shows.



jillily said:


> I am a long time lurker and recently jumped on the brother pe770 bandwagon.  I have some questions that I hope someone can help with.  I have figured out the basics of my machine and have started buying fonts and appliques.  What I really want to do is applique a design and add writing like my DD's name or a saying.  Do I need to get a computer program to create the layout?  I've figured out how to add the fonts to my machine but I can only stitch out 1 letter at a time before adding the next letter.  I would like to be able to do it all at once.  Is there way to do this?
> 
> Thanks in advanced!
> Jill



Congrats on your new machine! I see others have already answered your question, which is good since I don't have the machine you have. I hope you have lots of fun using your new machine and will post pictures of what you make. We love to see pictures! 



goteamwood said:


> I took a little break from my own orders this weekend and did a couple of Easter gifts for my kids, I got these blank hoodies last fall and kept meaning to do something with them. When they put on some older hoodies this week they looked like doll clothes since they were getting so small, so I made them new Disney ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the beach towel I made for Angel's Big give. I used Lynnie Pinnie's Walt embroidery font and re-hooped for each letter and for Mickey. I love it and it looks like she did to from her PTR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen



First, I saw the beach towel over on Angel's PTR and fell in love. Wow, re-hooping each letter...lot of work, but the result was fabulous! Great job!!

And those sweat shirts are adorable! Can I say that about boy things??? Did the front design also come from the same source? I just love them.



nannye said:


> VENT! Sometimes I really hate living in Canada. I can't find anything that is reasonable, any online canadian retailers do not have the polka dots I need and anything on Ebay or etsy is outrageous when you add in shipping. like really, $9 to ship 1 yard of fabric. Seriously? ARGH! ok done.



Hey, feel free to vent. That's what we're here for. It must be so frustrating to know what you need and not be able to find it at a reasonable price, or for reasonable shipping. Wish I was planning a trip up your way, I would be more than happy to bring something to you. Hope you resolve your problem.


----------



## goteamwood

disneychic2 said:
			
		

> Love those shirts!! I'm sure the recipients loved them too. Great job!
> 
> Yay for a side trip to Ohana! Our son has lived in Ft Myers since last May and when we planned a trip to see him, he said he'd rather meet at Disney World. So, we planned a DW trip and he joined us for four days. I don't know if I'll ever get to see his place since he always wants to meet at DW! I'm glad you get a chance to visit family and still squeeze in a bit of magic.
> 
> 
> First, I saw the beach towel over on Angel's PTR and fell in love. Wow, re-hooping each letter...lot of work, but the result was fabulous! Great job!!
> 
> And those sweat shirts are adorable! Can I say that about boy things??? Did the front design also come from the same source? I just love them.



I think boy stuff gets a bad rap, my boys have lots of adorable stuff! 

The front design is from glitzy stitches on etsy.


----------



## SallyfromDE

SixUnderSix said:


> Thank you guys for all the great suggestions.  Went to Hobby Lobby and somehow dropped a lot of money and I'm not even sure I got anything that would work but I will have fun trying.
> 
> I will post pics if I get anything remotely close to acceptable ;-)



What about laminating posterboard?


----------



## PrincessMom4

I bought some nice red fabric with white dots and there are some with black fabric and white dots.  There also was another one that was pink with white dots. I guess Fabricland does not carry Disney licensed products.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

SixUnderSix said:


> Thank you guys for all the great suggestions.  Went to Hobby Lobby and somehow dropped a lot of money and I'm not even sure I got anything that would work but I will have fun trying.
> 
> I will post pics if I get anything remotely close to acceptable ;-)



How about if you use Mod Podge to seal the cardboard, posterboard or whatever you attach everything to.  You could use fabric to make the character or even paper and seal all of it with the Mod Podge.  It will make everything water proof.  make sure to even get down in the holes for where the grommets will be.  Very easy to use.  Use it like glue to hold stuff in place.  Then "paint" it over everything to seal it.  Good Luck.  Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## NiniMorris

lynnanddbyz said:


> How about if you use Mod Podge to seal the cardboard, posterboard or whatever you attach everything to.  You could use fabric to make the character or even paper and seal all of it with the Mod Podge.  It will make everything water proof.  make sure to even get down in the holes for where the grommets will be.  Very easy to use.  Use it like glue to hold stuff in place.  Then "paint" it over everything to seal it.  Good Luck.  Can't wait to see pictures.



CAUTION...Mod Podge is NOT water proof!​
It is a washable glue product.   If you want it to be waterproof, you will have to add a poly coat to top it.  Not the best way to do something easily.

I have used Mod Podge to put fabric to my sewing table (a la Mickey style)  I used an extra coat thinking it would be water proof.  Found out the hard way that it is water soluble instead.  After reading the label a bit better and doing a bit of research I discovered it is made by basically watering down glue.

Nini


----------



## babynala

NiniMorris said:
			
		

> CAUTION...Mod Podge is NOT water proof!
> 
> It is a washable glue product.   If you want it to be waterproof, you will have to add a poly coat to top it.  Not the best way to do something easily.
> 
> I have used Mod Podge to put fabric to my sewing table (a la Mickey style)  I used an extra coat thinking it would be water proof.  Found out the hard way that it is water soluble instead.  After reading the labgel a bit better and doing a bit of research I discovered it is made by basically watering down glue.
> 
> Nini



Good point. I think they might make an outdoor version of modge podge that I assume is water proof since it can go outside but it is probably just as messy as a polyurethane


----------



## pequele

babynala said:
			
		

> Good point. I think they might make an outdoor version of modge podge that I assume is water proof since it can go outside but it is probably just as messy as a polyurethane



Varnish may work but is that poly? You could always buy a piece of balsa wood and cover it with the decor and then poly it both sides and edges around the circle, too (will take on the liquid better being wood and it is super light so it won't weigh him down). Plus it would be easy to punch holes in prior to finishing so you could still strap tie it to the wheels!  More sturdy than poster board.


----------



## babynala

Here are some more things I made for my brother's trip back in January

My sister-in-law was looking forward to the Peter Pan ride so I did a Peter Pan theme for our first MK day.  The red PP was for my nephew, Captain Hook was for my brother and the white PP was for my sister in law.  We were able to meet both Tinkerbell and Peter Pan that day and my nephew had lots of fun with Peter Pan.




the back of my nieces skirt, the ruffle fabrics are sparkly




I wore this to try and stay with the Adventureland Theme:





Ariel skirt for Fantasyland Day and meeting Ariel in her "fin"




My nephew was supposed to do the Pirate League so he wore my son's old pirate shirt. 




He had no interest in doing the PL and we had to draw a Mickey head over the skull and cross bones with a sharpie because he didn't want the "bones" on the shirt.  


They wore these to HS.  The day before my niece had done BBB and wore her Merida dress so she had picked the red hair piece.  She still had it on the next day when we went to HS and it went well with the "Jessie" theme.  




My brother is the baby of our family and has been given the name "Golden Child" since he can do no wrong.  During our planning for this trip he would sign his e-mails "Golden Mickey".  I could not come up with a good shirt idea for him for HS and then this Golden Mickey t-shirt came to me.   My SIL is a star wars fan so she got this Leia cutie.





I made this shirt for myself for HS.  It took me forever to find the fabric pieces that would fit in the "film" but I love how it turned out.  I got stopped by all the CMs on my way to Toy Story Mania so our FP return times were a little later then they could have been.  LOL





I wore this to our last day in MK / Chef Mickey night





I made this shirt for the day my niece did BBB and our dinner at CRT.




Cinderella told me she loved that dress because her animal friends made it for her.  

I try to use t-shirts from my closet that are getting a little old or that I don't wear too often for our Disney trips since I usually only wear them once.  I had this fleece jacket that has seen better days and was ready to be retired so I customized it for our trip.  
front:




back:





I didn't make anything for my parents for this trip but they recycled their shirts from our past trips.  They also have a collection of Donald and Daisy shirts from the Disney Store that they always make good use of on our trips so I didn't feel too bad.


----------



## goteamwood

babynala said:


> Here are some more things I made for my brother's trip back in January
> 
> My sister-in-law was looking forward to the Peter Pan ride so I did a Peter Pan theme for our first MK day.  The red PP was for my nephew, Captain Hook was for my brother and the white PP was for my sister in law.  We were able to meet both Tinkerbell and Peter Pan that day and my nephew had lots of fun with Peter Pan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back of my nieces skirt, the ruffle fabrics are sparkly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wore this to try and stay with the Adventureland Theme:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this shirt for myself for HS.  It took me forever to find the fabric pieces that would fit in the "film" but I love how it turned out.  I got stopped by all the CMs on my way to Toy Story Mania so our FP return times were a little later then they could have been.  LOL



Everything is super cute, I love the peter pan set and the film shirt is amazing. What fun to pick out your favorites!

I whipped up two shirts today for my kids' St. Patricks day thing at preschool tomorrow. I had the shirts on hand, they are a size too big, but I don't think they will care. I think they have gotten spoiled with custom shirts for everything since we went to see the Beauty and the Beast play at the high school and one asked, "Where is my Beast shirt, mommy??" which I had not made for them. He settled for wearing his valentine monster shirt.

I haven't really made them special shirts for school other than these, they have a different theme each day, 2x a week and that is too many shirts. If they have one that goes with the theme, great, but no two kids need special shirts 2x a week! 
I figured they would wear these tomorrow and then for the weekend and since they are too big maybe even next year!


----------



## nannye

PrincessMom4 said:


> I bought some nice red fabric with white dots and there are some with black fabric and white dots.  There also was another one that was pink with white dots. I guess Fabricland does not carry Disney licensed products.



Fabricland does carry some disney stuff. just depends on which store and when I guess. they carry more princess than mickey from what I've ever seen.


----------



## nannye

goteamwood said:


> It's crazy that no one has polka dots. It seems so basic. Sorry for your frustration. I don't think the sellers are marking up shipping too much though because I have shipped a couple shirt orders to Canada first-class, slow and cheap and it was more than $6 for a single onesie and $8 for two toddler sized t-shirts. I think shipping recently went up since both were higher than I had quoted based on the info I found online. It's crazy it costs so much more to ship the same thing that I would pay $2-4 to ship within the us.


Just out of stock. I agree some of the prices aren't jacked up too much. but I saw a lot charging $15 to ship 1 yard of material. I don't think so! 



hey_jude said:


> Have you tried any of the Len's Mill Stores close to you?  The one here has a better selection of polka dots than the 2 Fabriclands closest to me.
> 
> Judy



Yes we have two lens mill. I was able to get the yellow with white polkadots I needed at one of them. They had red with white polkadots, but I needed the black with white dots of course, which they didn't have. The other lens mill near us only had white with the colored dots. 



tinkbell13 said:


> I second what Judy said. I find way more 'Disney' inspired fabric at Lens Mill than Fabricland. I also discovered that the sparkly fabric I have been using is Fairy Frost from Lens Mill and didn't even realize it!
> 
> Loree



Oh yes, Lens definitely has more selection. BUT Fabricland in my experience has been cheaper as long as there is a sale. I don't think I've ever paid full price for material there. only ever 40-50% off. They had a lot of sales in the fall. Lens Mill unfortunately NEVER has anything on sale. I also dislike the store BUT that won't stop me from shopping there if I need to. Prices are usually a bit cheaper but never any sales so i usually end of buying at fabricland. I went in to our one on monday and the roof is leaking and buckets collecting dripping water. both lens near us are always just so dirty and disorganized looking. One is better than the other (not the one with the leaking roof). Sadly I remember going into it a year ago and looking for material on a rainy day and the roof was still leaking then! 

I found the fairy frost too! I am going to need help figuring out which one to buy for the sparkly dress I have planned for V.   V spotted carousel fabric at lens and she loves it I have no idea what to do with it do. 

Thanks for listening to my vent ladies!  I did order the black with white dots from someone on etsy and shipping was $6.50 so better than most of what I found.


----------



## dianemom2

goteamwood said:


> My kids had growth issues as infants, the biggest they ever were before 18 months was 3rd percentile. Most of the time they weren't even on the charts. Then between 18 months and 1 year, one grew like crazy (4 shoe sizes over one summer.) and the other has sort of stayed the same. He has been wearing the same shoes for more than a year and a half and gets his one-minute-younger brother's hand-me-ups if he ever grows out of the current shoes. He is a good 3-4 inches shorter and 5-6 lbs lighter than his brother, despite being born 1 oz different, and being wiithin a couple of oz. Birth to 18 months. His doc doesn't seem worried by it, since he's growing, just not quickly. But I guess as long as the growth keeps going up at a steady pace it doesn't matter how fast... but no one believes they are twins anymore.


My older dd was always in the 3rd or 4th percentile since she was tiny.  But when she was 5 she just stopped growing.  She didn't grow for 2 years.  Imagine my 7 year old starting 2nd grade and wearing the same size 4T clothes she'd had for 3 years!  Anyhow, we ended up consulting a specialist and she was on growth hormones for 5 years.  She did really well on them and she is just under 5 feet tall now. She stopped taking them 2 years ago.  Without them, I doubt that she would have ever reached even a "normal" petite height.  She is close to being done growing now. We have no idea what caused her to stop growing.  But my younger daughter has been bigger than my older dd since they were 1 and 2 years old.  We've always had "hand me ups" instead of hand me downs.  Even now the older one gets the younger ones clothes.




babynala said:


> Here are some more things I made for my brother's trip back in January
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front:


I love everything but these are my favorites.  The Jessie outfit is adorable and I just love your "Golden Mickey" story!  Your film reel shirt is awesome too.  It must have taken forever to find the right size characters to fit each space on the film but it turned out so well!  And what a great idea to recycle your fleece jacket into a Disney jacket!  Excellent job on everything!



goteamwood said:


> I figured they would wear these tomorrow and then for the weekend and since they are too big maybe even next year!


The shirts turned out great.  I don't know to hope that the shirts still fit next  year or if I should hope that your boys grow so much that they outgrow the shirts?????



nannye said:


> I found the fairy frost too! I am going to need help figuring out which one to buy for the sparkly dress I have planned for V.   V spotted carousel fabric at lens and she loves it I have no idea what to do with it do.
> 
> Thanks for listening to my vent ladies!  I did order the black with white dots from someone on etsy and shipping was $6.50 so better than most of what I found.


Oh, I think you should do a Mary Poppins themed dress with the carousel fabric!  That would look terrific!  I know I have seen an applique somewhere with Mary on a carousel horse but I can't remember where.

I'm glad that you did find the fabric you needed without the shipping being totally insane!

Here is a dress that I made for a customer:









It was fun to make because the mom gave me pretty much free reign to have fun with creating it.


----------



## scbelleatheart

I just had to post! All of you inspire me. I check this thread every day to see all the things you have created and I walk away feeling uplifted. Silly, I know but to see all the lovely outfits, made with so much love and then add in the true freindship you all seem to have and share with everyone, new or experienced, is just a great way to start my day.

I do owe all of you an apology though. I posted some question about what embroidery machine to buy and was a little snarky when I got only a few replys. I was wrong and expected answers when you all were doing so much more, besides answering questions on a messageboard. 

Again, sorry. Imagine if you were told you could never sew again? New innovations have made that possible for me again and your posts and creations keep me moving forward but I was so frustrated looking for a way to sew, to create, to design, I lost sight of the real reason I sewed .

Keep it up! You all are an inspiration!


----------



## PurpleEars

nannye said:


> VENT! Sometimes I really hate living in Canada. I can't find anything that is reasonable, any online canadian retailers do not have the polka dots I need and anything on Ebay or etsy is outrageous when you add in shipping. like really, $9 to ship 1 yard of fabric. Seriously? ARGH! ok done.



Yeah that's why I stock up when I am in the US. Too bad I didn't see this in time as I could have sent you some polka dot fabric! (I have them in red, pink, navy, and black)



PrincessMom4 said:


> I bought some nice red fabric with white dots and there are some with black fabric and white dots.  There also was another one that was pink with white dots. I guess Fabricland does not carry Disney licensed products.



Fabricland West has been carrying Disney fabric consistently for a couple of years now. They tend to be princesses and Winnie the Pooh. Once in a while I see a Mickey print in there. The problem, of course, is that Fabricland West only covers from Manitoba west.



babynala said:


> Here are some more things I made for my brother's trip back in January
> 
> My sister-in-law was looking forward to the Peter Pan ride so I did a Peter Pan theme for our first MK day.  The red PP was for my nephew, Captain Hook was for my brother and the white PP was for my sister in law.  We were able to meet both Tinkerbell and Peter Pan that day and my nephew had lots of fun with Peter Pan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back of my nieces skirt, the ruffle fabrics are sparkly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wore this to try and stay with the Adventureland Theme:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ariel skirt for Fantasyland Day and meeting Ariel in her "fin"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My nephew was supposed to do the Pirate League so he wore my son's old pirate shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had no interest in doing the PL and we had to draw a Mickey head over the skull and cross bones with a sharpie because he didn't want the "bones" on the shirt.
> 
> 
> They wore these to HS.  The day before my niece had done BBB and wore her Merida dress so she had picked the red hair piece.  She still had it on the next day when we went to HS and it went well with the "Jessie" theme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother is the baby of our family and has been given the name "Golden Child" since he can do no wrong.  During our planning for this trip he would sign his e-mails "Golden Mickey".  I could not come up with a good shirt idea for him for HS and then this Golden Mickey t-shirt came to me.   My SIL is a star wars fan so she got this Leia cutie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this shirt for myself for HS.  It took me forever to find the fabric pieces that would fit in the "film" but I love how it turned out.  I got stopped by all the CMs on my way to Toy Story Mania so our FP return times were a little later then they could have been.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wore this to our last day in MK / Chef Mickey night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this shirt for the day my niece did BBB and our dinner at CRT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella told me she loved that dress because her animal friends made it for her.
> 
> I try to use t-shirts from my closet that are getting a little old or that I don't wear too often for our Disney trips since I usually only wear them once.  I had this fleece jacket that has seen better days and was ready to be retired so I customized it for our trip.
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't make anything for my parents for this trip but they recycled their shirts from our past trips.  They also have a collection of Donald and Daisy shirts from the Disney Store that they always make good use of on our trips so I didn't feel too bad.



Great job on everything. I really like the film shirt you did. The fleece looks nice and cozy too. It sounds like you had a great trip! Thank you for sharing the pictures!



goteamwood said:


> I whipped up two shirts today for my kids' St. Patricks day thing at preschool tomorrow. I had the shirts on hand, they are a size too big, but I don't think they will care. I think they have gotten spoiled with custom shirts for everything since we went to see the Beauty and the Beast play at the high school and one asked, "Where is my Beast shirt, mommy??" which I had not made for them. He settled for wearing his valentine monster shirt.
> 
> I haven't really made them special shirts for school other than these, they have a different theme each day, 2x a week and that is too many shirts. If they have one that goes with the theme, great, but no two kids need special shirts 2x a week!
> I figured they would wear these tomorrow and then for the weekend and since they are too big maybe even next year!



Neat shirts! I guess it's funny that your kids expect custom clothes! I think it's their way of saying "we think it is cool that mommy makes special clothes for us!"



dianemom2 said:


> Here is a dress that I made for a customer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was fun to make because the mom gave me pretty much free reign to have fun with creating it.



Great job on the dress. It looks fab!



scbelleatheart said:


> I just had to post! All of you inspire me. I check this thread every day to see all the things you have created and I walk away feeling uplifted. Silly, I know but to see all the lovely outfits, made with so much love and then add in the true freindship you all seem to have and share with everyone, new or experienced, is just a great way to start my day.
> 
> I do owe all of you an apology though. I posted some question about what embroidery machine to buy and was a little snarky when I got only a few replys. I was wrong and expected answers when you all were doing so much more, besides answering questions on a messageboard.
> 
> Again, sorry. Imagine if you were told you could never sew again? New innovations have made that possible for me again and your posts and creations keep me moving forward but I was so frustrated looking for a way to sew, to create, to design, I lost sight of the real reason I sewed .
> 
> Keep it up! You all are an inspiration!



Thank you for posting. I honestly don't remember anyone being snarky around here so I imagine no offense was taken. I hope you will be able to enjoy sewing and we will see pictures of your creations around here!


----------



## DisneyMom5

babynala said:
			
		

> I made this shirt for myself for HS.  It took me forever to find the fabric pieces that would fit in the "film" but I love how it turned out.  I got stopped by all the CMs on my way to Toy Story Mania so our FP return times were a little later then they could have been.  LOL



That.is.awesome.

You rock!


----------



## cogero

babynala said:


> Here are some more things I made for my brother's trip back in January
> 
> 
> I made this shirt for myself for HS.  It took me forever to find the fabric pieces that would fit in the "film" but I love how it turned out.  I got stopped by all the CMs on my way to Toy Story Mania so our FP return times were a little later then they could have been.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I love everything you made but I think this is my favorite.



goteamwood said:


>



Just adorable.



dianemom2 said:


> Here is a dress that I made for a customer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was fun to make because the mom gave me pretty much free reign to have fun with creating it.



I totally love this dress great job.


----------



## ivey_family

babynala said:


> Here are some more things I made for my brother's trip back in January
> 
> My sister-in-law was looking forward to the Peter Pan ride so I did a Peter Pan theme for our first MK day.  The red PP was for my nephew, Captain Hook was for my brother and the white PP was for my sister in law.  We were able to meet both Tinkerbell and Peter Pan that day and my nephew had lots of fun with Peter Pan.



I love everything you made, but Peter Pan is TDF!  Who's designs are the larger Peter with the Jolly Roger?  They are some of the best PP I've seen!

Regards,
C.


----------



## love to stitch

babynala said:


> Here are some more things I made for my brother's trip back in January
> 
> My sister-in-law was looking forward to the Peter Pan ride so I did a Peter Pan theme for our first MK day.  The red PP was for my nephew, Captain Hook was for my brother and the white PP was for my sister in law.  We were able to meet both Tinkerbell and Peter Pan that day and my nephew had lots of fun with Peter Pan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back of my nieces skirt, the ruffle fabrics are sparkly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wore this to try and stay with the Adventureland Theme:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ariel skirt for Fantasyland Day and meeting Ariel in her "fin"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My nephew was supposed to do the Pirate League so he wore my son's old pirate shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had no interest in doing the PL and we had to draw a Mickey head over the skull and cross bones with a sharpie because he didn't want the "bones" on the shirt.
> 
> 
> They wore these to HS.  The day before my niece had done BBB and wore her Merida dress so she had picked the red hair piece.  She still had it on the next day when we went to HS and it went well with the "Jessie" theme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother is the baby of our family and has been given the name "Golden Child" since he can do no wrong.  During our planning for this trip he would sign his e-mails "Golden Mickey".  I could not come up with a good shirt idea for him for HS and then this Golden Mickey t-shirt came to me.   My SIL is a star wars fan so she got this Leia cutie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this shirt for myself for HS.  It took me forever to find the fabric pieces that would fit in the "film" but I love how it turned out.  I got stopped by all the CMs on my way to Toy Story Mania so our FP return times were a little later then they could have been.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wore this to our last day in MK / Chef Mickey night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this shirt for the day my niece did BBB and our dinner at CRT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella told me she loved that dress because her animal friends made it for her.
> 
> I try to use t-shirts from my closet that are getting a little old or that I don't wear too often for our Disney trips since I usually only wear them once.  I had this fleece jacket that has seen better days and was ready to be retired so I customized it for our trip.
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't make anything for my parents for this trip but they recycled their shirts from our past trips.  They also have a collection of Donald and Daisy shirts from the Disney Store that they always make good use of on our trips so I didn't feel too bad.



I love everything! You did a wonderful job.



goteamwood said:


> Everything is super cute, I love the peter pan set and the film shirt is amazing. What fun to pick out your favorites!
> 
> I whipped up two shirts today for my kids' St. Patricks day thing at preschool tomorrow. I had the shirts on hand, they are a size too big, but I don't think they will care. I think they have gotten spoiled with custom shirts for everything since we went to see the Beauty and the Beast play at the high school and one asked, "Where is my Beast shirt, mommy??" which I had not made for them. He settled for wearing his valentine monster shirt.
> 
> I haven't really made them special shirts for school other than these, they have a different theme each day, 2x a week and that is too many shirts. If they have one that goes with the theme, great, but no two kids need special shirts 2x a week!
> I figured they would wear these tomorrow and then for the weekend and since they are too big maybe even next year!



Those are really cute shirts.



dianemom2 said:


> Here is a dress that I made for a customer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was fun to make because the mom gave me pretty much free reign to have fun with creating it.



That is a beautiful dress. I'm sure your customer was very happy with it.


----------



## disneychic2

babynala said:


> Here are some more things I made for my brother's trip back in January
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back of my nieces skirt, the ruffle fabrics are sparkly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wore this to try and stay with the Adventureland Theme:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ariel skirt for Fantasyland Day and meeting Ariel in her "fin"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this shirt for myself for HS.  It took me forever to find the fabric pieces that would fit in the "film" but I love how it turned out.  I got stopped by all the CMs on my way to Toy Story Mania so our FP return times were a little later then they could have been.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wore this to our last day in MK / Chef Mickey night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this shirt for the day my niece did BBB and our dinner at CRT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:



Oh my, I love everything! But the film reel is my favorite. You did an amazing job matching the fabric to the little windows. Do you mind sharing where you got the film design? I also particularly love the Tinkerbell outfit and Jesse outfit! Just fabulous!



goteamwood said:


> I figured they would wear these tomorrow and then for the weekend and since they are too big maybe even next year!



These shirts are adorable! I'll bet with their coloring they look really great on the boys. I love that they love to wear the things you make for them. Enjoy it while it lasts!



nannye said:


> I found the fairy frost too! I am going to need help figuring out which one to buy for the sparkly dress I have planned for V.   V spotted carousel fabric at lens and she loves it I have no idea what to do with it do.
> 
> Thanks for listening to my vent ladies!  I did order the black with white dots from someone on etsy and shipping was $6.50 so better than most of what I found.



I'm glad you got the fabric you were looking for and the shipping was TOO awful. The fairy frost fabric sounds wonderful. I liked the Mary Poppins suggestion. As I said before, vent away any time. Yours are more like mini vents anyway.



dianemom2 said:


> Here is a dress that I made for a customer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was fun to make because the mom gave me pretty much free reign to have fun with creating it.



What a great job you did! I'm sure your recipient was excited to get it!

Do you use a ruffler or gathering foot to make your ruffles, or do you stitch and gather? I make a lot of ruffles and I always do the old fashioned way of basting stitch and pull the threads. I was thinking of buying a gathering foot for my machine, though.



scbelleatheart said:


> I just had to post! All of you inspire me. I check this thread every day to see all the things you have created and I walk away feeling uplifted. Silly, I know but to see all the lovely outfits, made with so much love and then add in the true freindship you all seem to have and share with everyone, new or experienced, is just a great way to start my day.
> 
> I do owe all of you an apology though. I posted some question about what embroidery machine to buy and was a little snarky when I got only a few replys. I was wrong and expected answers when you all were doing so much more, besides answering questions on a messageboard.
> 
> Again, sorry. Imagine if you were told you could never sew again? New innovations have made that possible for me again and your posts and creations keep me moving forward but I was so frustrated looking for a way to sew, to create, to design, I lost sight of the real reason I sewed .
> 
> Keep it up! You all are an inspiration!



Just wondering if you ever bought a machine? I know I didn't suggest any because I'm pretty new to the embroidery machine market myself. But hopefully you were able to use the information you did get and now have a machine you love. We like to see lots of pictures, so make sure you post your projects here, whether they're Disney or not.

As for snarky, if you were (and I don't remember anything like that), everyone around here tends to give people the benefit of the doubt and chalk things up to bad day, bad week, whatever. No apologies needed.


----------



## babynala

Thanks for all the love for my creations.

nannye - lost your quote but I think MissKenzieMac "might" have a Mary Poppins on a carousel or just a carousel horse by itself.  That sounds like a cute fabric.  You could also do Cindy and Prince Charming.



goteamwood said:


> I whipped up two shirts today for my kids' St. Patricks day thing at preschool tomorrow. I had the shirts on hand, they are a size too big, but I don't think they will care. I think they have gotten spoiled with custom shirts for everything since we went to see the Beauty and the Beast play at the high school and one asked, "Where is my Beast shirt, mommy??" which I had not made for them. He settled for wearing his valentine monster shirt.
> 
> I haven't really made them special shirts for school other than these, they have a different theme each day, 2x a week and that is too many shirts. If they have one that goes with the theme, great, but no two kids need special shirts 2x a week!
> I figured they would wear these tomorrow and then for the weekend and since they are too big maybe even next year!


So funny that your boys are trained to have custom shirts!!!  The t-shirts are great, the fabric you used matched perfect.  Kind of nice that they can wear them for two years.



dianemom2 said:


> My older dd was always in the 3rd or 4th percentile since she was tiny.  But when she was 5 she just stopped growing.  She didn't grow for 2 years.  Imagine my 7 year old starting 2nd grade and wearing the same size 4T clothes she'd had for 3 years!  Anyhow, we ended up consulting a specialist and she was on growth hormones for 5 years.  She did really well on them and she is just under 5 feet tall now. She stopped taking them 2 years ago.  Without them, I doubt that she would have ever reached even a "normal" petite height.  She is close to being done growing now. We have no idea what caused her to stop growing.  But my younger daughter has been bigger than my older dd since they were 1 and 2 years old.  We've always had "hand me ups" instead of hand me downs.  Even now the older one gets the younger ones clothes.
> 
> I'm glad that you did find the fabric you needed without the shipping being totally insane!
> 
> Here is a dress that I made for a customer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was fun to make because the mom gave me pretty much free reign to have fun with creating it.


 Diane - I LOVE this dress.  The fabrics are gorgeous.  Did you shir part of the back of the dress?  Your creativity is really shown off on this dress.  

It is nice to hear that your DD responded well to the growth hormones.



scbelleatheart said:


> I just had to post! All of you inspire me. I check this thread every day to see all the things you have created and I walk away feeling uplifted. Silly, I know but to see all the lovely outfits, made with so much love and then add in the true freindship you all seem to have and share with everyone, new or experienced, is just a great way to start my day.
> 
> I do owe all of you an apology though. I posted some question about what embroidery machine to buy and was a little snarky when I got only a few replys. I was wrong and expected answers when you all were doing so much more, besides answering questions on a messageboard.
> 
> Again, sorry. Imagine if you were told you could never sew again? New innovations have made that possible for me again and your posts and creations keep me moving forward but I was so frustrated looking for a way to sew, to create, to design, I lost sight of the real reason I sewed .
> 
> Keep it up! You all are an inspiration!


No need to apologize.  There are lots of folks on this thread that don't have an embroidery machine.  Those that do have machines have various models in VERY different price ranges so sometimes it is hard to give a suggestion.  If you do a search in any of the Disboutique threads you will probably find lots of machine recommendations.  That being said, lots of people use (and like) the Brother 770 or similar model that is embroidery only machine that has a 5x7 field.  



ivey_family said:


> I love everything you made, but Peter Pan is TDF!  Who's designs are the larger Peter with the Jolly Roger?  They are some of the best PP I've seen!
> 
> Regards,
> C.


That PP design was from MissKenzieMac, she has a facebook page and website.

Lois - I think I forgot to grab your quote, the pink t-shirt is a combination of two designs from FrouFrou by HeatherSue.  I combined the designs into one so I wouldn't have to re-hoop.  I might have had to scale the 5x7 film design down to get it to fit in my hoop with the text.  Doesn't your new machine have a big hoop?  You might be able to get the 6X10 designs together in one hooping.


----------



## dianemom2

scbelleatheart said:


> I do owe all of you an apology though. I posted some question about what embroidery machine to buy and was a little snarky when I got only a few replys. I was wrong and expected answers when you all were doing so much more, besides answering questions on a messageboard.
> 
> Again, sorry. Imagine if you were told you could never sew again? New innovations have made that possible for me again and your posts and creations keep me moving forward but I was so frustrated looking for a way to sew, to create, to design, I lost sight of the real reason I sewed .


I also don't remember anybody being snarky so I don't think we took offense.  Some days are busier on here than others and that may be why you only got a few responses.  Glad we could help out in any way at all.  Now that you are able to create again, make sure you stop by and post pictures of what you make.  We LOVE pictures!



PurpleEars said:


> Thank you for posting. I honestly don't remember anyone being snarky around here so I imagine no offense was taken. I hope you will be able to enjoy sewing and we will see pictures of your creations around here!



I completely agree 



disneychic2 said:


> Do you use a ruffler or gathering foot to make your ruffles, or do you stitch and gather? I make a lot of ruffles and I always do the old fashioned way of basting stitch and pull the threads. I was thinking of buying a gathering foot for my machine, though.


I usually do it the old fashioned way too.  Unless I am making a lot of ruffles, like I was for this dress.  Then I use my ruffler foot.   I also got smart and learned to do the rolled hem first and then use the ruffler.  I have a gathering foot somewhere too but I rarely use it.  My ruffler works great!  There is also an easy way to make ruffles on the serger but it doesn't work on the Berninas.  I have to take my Bernina in to the shop because they told me that if I did, they would show me how to do them on the Bernina.  It is just one of those things that I can't find time for though.



babynala said:


> nannye - lost your quote but I think MissKenzieMac "might" have a Mary Poppins on a carousel or just a carousel horse by itself.  That sounds like a cute fabric.  You could also do Cindy and Prince Charming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diane - I LOVE this dress.  The fabrics are gorgeous.  Did you shir part of the back of the dress?  Your creativity is really shown off on this dress.


That's exactly the design that I was thinking of when I heard that Nannye bought carousel fabric!

Yes, I did shirr a portion of the back of the dress.  The mom gave me measurements for a tall, thin girl and I thought without some stretch, the dress would be too hard to get in and out of.  So I did a shirred panel and added it to the center back of the dress.  I liked how it turned out and I might start doing it on more Simply Sweets.  The only thing I don't like about that pattern is that it is hard to get in and out of it.  I also plan to try a back made with some buttons.


----------



## goteamwood

The shirts were a hit at preschool today. And, as expected, they are huge so at our current growth rate they might get more use next year!

(they were looking upstairs at Daddy, but at least they are looking the same direction!)


----------



## ivey_family

babynala said:


> That PP design was from MissKenzieMac, she has a facebook page and website.



Ohh, thank you!  She's added a bunch since I was last there.  Must resist most of them!

Enabler Alert - MissKenzieMac is having a really good sale today until midnight.  47% off all designs and sets!  Code is "MARCHFBSALE"

Regards,
C.


----------



## goteamwood

ivey_family said:
			
		

> Ohh, thank you!  She's added a bunch since I was last there.  Must resist most of them!
> 
> Enabler Alert - MissKenzieMac is having a really good sale today until midnight.  47% off all designs and sets!  Code is "MARCHFBSALE"
> 
> Regards,
> C.



I just saw that too. And got that Peter Pan, the Pete's silly sideshow set and a couple others.


----------



## disneychic2

goteamwood said:


> The shirts were a hit at preschool today. And, as expected, they are huge so at our current growth rate they might get more use next year!
> 
> (they were looking upstairs at Daddy, but at least they are looking the same direction!)



So much cuteness!! 



babynala said:


> Thanks for all the love for my creations.
> 
> That PP design was from MissKenzieMac, she has a facebook page and website.
> 
> Lois - I think I forgot to grab your quote, the pink t-shirt is a combination of two designs from FrouFrou by HeatherSue.  I combined the designs into one so I wouldn't have to re-hoop.  I might have had to scale the 5x7 film design down to get it to fit in my hoop with the text.  Doesn't your new machine have a big hoop?  You might be able to get the 6X10 designs together in one hooping.



Yes, my machine has a couple of sizes above the 5x7, so I am so going to CASE for our next trip if you don't mind.



ivey_family said:


> Ohh, thank you!  She's added a bunch since I was last there.  Must resist most of them!
> 
> Enabler Alert - MissKenzieMac is having a really good sale today until midnight.  47% off all designs and sets!  Code is "MARCHFBSALE"
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Okay, I'm off to visit MissKenzie Mac!


----------



## ivey_family

goteamwood said:


> I just saw that too. And got that Peter Pan, the Pete's silly sideshow set and a couple others.



I bought Peter Pan, Figment and a dragon.  There are soooo many more I'd like and can envision outfits for, but no trip until 2014, so I'm resisting for now.  

I do really want to make my dd a Figment Vida even without a trip.  There have been some cute ones in recent launches.

Regards,
C.


----------



## nannye

For those of you that buy stabilizer at Joanns for your embroidery machine, what do you buy? I am going to put in an order today and stabilizer is on sale so I want to get some. Not sure what the best thing to buy is. (I buy a different brand in canada that is likely way more expensive!  What do you buy, a link would be so appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## dianemom2

goteamwood said:


> The shirts were a hit at preschool today. And, as expected, they are huge so at our current growth rate they might get more use next year!
> 
> (they were looking upstairs at Daddy, but at least they are looking the same direction!)


Awwww, such cuties!  I'm sure their shirts were a hit!



ivey_family said:


> Ohh, thank you!  She's added a bunch since I was last there.  Must resist most of them!
> 
> Enabler Alert - MissKenzieMac is having a really good sale today until midnight.  47% off all designs and sets!  Code is "MARCHFBSALE"
> 
> Regards,
> C.


Ugh!  Now i am going to have to go and look at what is on sale!



nannye said:


> For those of you that buy stabilizer at Joanns for your embroidery machine, what do you buy? I am going to put in an order today and stabilizer is on sale so I want to get some. Not sure what the best thing to buy is. (I buy a different brand in canada that is likely way more expensive!  What do you buy, a link would be so appreciated. Thanks!


For me the brand doesn't matter. I use heavy weight cut away stabilizer for most of my stuff.

Here is another outfit that I finished today.  It is for my niece's 6th birthday party this Sunday.  It is hard to believe that she is turning 6 already.  My nephew will be turning 8 too but I thought that the birthday hat design was a little bit feminine so I am on the lookout for something else for him.






I loved the pink fabric when I saw it at Joanns.  It is a little bit sparkly and says Happy Birthday on it.  A nice bonus was that it was on the clearance rack for $3 per yard!  This is also one of the new patterns that I bought on the YCMT $5 sale.  I really liked the pattern and it was fairly easy to make.


----------



## ColonelHathi

ivey_family said:
			
		

> Ohh, thank you!  She's added a bunch since I was last there.  Must resist most of them!
> 
> Enabler Alert - MissKenzieMac is having a really good sale today until midnight.  47% off all designs and sets!  Code is "MARCHFBSALE"
> 
> Regards,
> C.



(SQUEEK) Thank you so much for posting this! Just purchased a Persephone design for my MNSSHP poodle skirt - I had not found one anywhere and was going to try to figure out how to do it by hand on felt - ugh... DH and I are going as a 50's couple.

Also just bought the Fantasia Ballerina Hippo and Gator for Tees for me and DH - bwahahaha.  Thanks again.

Love, love, love everything lately. Too much to comment on by iPhone. You ladies are inspirational!


----------



## scbelleatheart

More great pictures! Thanks for not remembering!
I had to change a few things up and get used to them. I lost sight in one eye and so have no depth percepton anymore. I sewed for a living for years so it was quite an adjustment.
Threading a needle is my biggest issue. I have Janome that has a threader and purchased a Babylock serger with the air threader. I have a Singer Futura 350 that I have never got out of the box bouht just after my accident. Threading my old sergers was impossible and I decided it was just to risky to use my industrial machine ever. My original embroidry machine was a POEM.
Asking DH to thread a machine? It's taken about 3 years to get adjusted to not having depth perception and with major help of magnifying lenses that flip down over the sewing machine I have sewed about 6/7 projects so far. Now walking down steps and driving are still a little off.
I think I will get the Brother PE770 but practice for now on the singer since I have all the software.
If I don't start sewing again big time I will run out of space for patterns and fabric.
Thank you for being nice and sharing what you do so well.


----------



## PurpleEars

goteamwood said:


> The shirts were a hit at preschool today. And, as expected, they are huge so at our current growth rate they might get more use next year!
> 
> (they were looking upstairs at Daddy, but at least they are looking the same direction!)



Awww, how cute! Thank you for sharing the pictures!



ivey_family said:


> Ohh, thank you!  She's added a bunch since I was last there.  Must resist most of them!
> 
> Enabler Alert - MissKenzieMac is having a really good sale today until midnight.  47% off all designs and sets!  Code is "MARCHFBSALE"
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Maybe I will pop over there shortly to see what she has. Argh, too bad the Canadian dollar is low right now (and that I just spent $300 on a Marathon order recently).



nannye said:


> For those of you that buy stabilizer at Joanns for your embroidery machine, what do you buy? I am going to put in an order today and stabilizer is on sale so I want to get some. Not sure what the best thing to buy is. (I buy a different brand in canada that is likely way more expensive!  What do you buy, a link would be so appreciated. Thanks!



I just got rolls of stabilizer from Marathon (well and thread too). I got medium weight cutaway, medium weight tearaway, and aquafilm. I can't wait until I have enough energy to use Genie again - maybe this weekend. Depends on how much you need, I may be able to send you some.



dianemom2 said:


> Here is another outfit that I finished today.  It is for my niece's 6th birthday party this Sunday.  It is hard to believe that she is turning 6 already.  My nephew will be turning 8 too but I thought that the birthday hat design was a little bit feminine so I am on the lookout for something else for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the pink fabric when I saw it at Joanns.  It is a little bit sparkly and says Happy Birthday on it.  A nice bonus was that it was on the clearance rack for $3 per yard!  This is also one of the new patterns that I bought on the YCMT $5 sale.  I really liked the pattern and it was fairly easy to make.



Great job on the set and you can't beat the price on the pink fabric! I also picked up that pattern from YMCT so I am glad to hear that it is fairly easy to make. I just need to find the energy and time to sew!



scbelleatheart said:


> More great pictures! Thanks for not remembering!
> I had to change a few things up and get used to them. I lost sight in one eye and so have no depth percepton anymore. I sewed for a living for years so it was quite an adjustment.
> Threading a needle is my biggest issue. I have Janome that has a threader and purchased a Babylock serger with the air threader. I have a Singer Futura 350 that I have never got out of the box bouht just after my accident. Threading my old sergers was impossible and I decided it was just to risky to use my industrial machine ever. My original embroidry machine was a POEM.
> Asking DH to thread a machine? It's taken about 3 years to get adjusted to not having depth perception and with major help of magnifying lenses that flip down over the sewing machine I have sewed about 6/7 projects so far. Now walking down steps and driving are still a little off.
> I think I will get the Brother PE770 but practice for now on the singer since I have all the software.
> If I don't start sewing again big time I will run out of space for patterns and fabric.
> Thank you for being nice and sharing what you do so well.



I am so sorry to hear about your circumstance. I am glad that you were able to make adjustments to your sewing equipment so you can sew again. I don't have any good suggestions for threading a machine, but I do send you the best wishes in your recovery and getting back to doing something that you enjoy.


----------



## love to stitch

dianemom2 said:


> Awwww, such cuties!  I'm sure their shirts were a hit!
> 
> 
> Ugh!  Now i am going to have to go and look at what is on sale!
> 
> 
> For me the brand doesn't matter. I use heavy weight cut away stabilizer for most of my stuff.
> 
> Here is another outfit that I finished today.  It is for my niece's 6th birthday party this Sunday.  It is hard to believe that she is turning 6 already.  My nephew will be turning 8 too but I thought that the birthday hat design was a little bit feminine so I am on the lookout for something else for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the pink fabric when I saw it at Joanns.  It is a little bit sparkly and says Happy Birthday on it.  A nice bonus was that it was on the clearance rack for $3 per yard!  This is also one of the new patterns that I bought on the YCMT $5 sale.  I really liked the pattern and it was fairly easy to make.



That is a very pretty dress.


----------



## babynala

dianemom2 said:


> That's exactly the design that I was thinking of when I heard that Nannye bought carousel fabric!
> 
> Yes, I did shirr a portion of the back of the dress.  The mom gave me measurements for a tall, thin girl and I thought without some stretch, the dress would be too hard to get in and out of.  So I did a shirred panel and added it to the center back of the dress.  I liked how it turned out and I might start doing it on more Simply Sweets.  The only thing I don't like about that pattern is that it is hard to get in and out of it.  I also plan to try a back made with some buttons.


I just happen to be on MissKenzieMac's site and I remember seeing that design but my memory only jogged when you mentioned the carousel.

I really like how you did the back panel.  That was a great idea and ensures a nice fit.



goteamwood said:


> The shirts were a hit at preschool today. And, as expected, they are huge so at our current growth rate they might get more use next year!
> 
> (they were looking upstairs at Daddy, but at least they are looking the same direction!)


Double cuteness!



ivey_family said:


> Enabler Alert - MissKenzieMac is having a really good sale today until midnight.  47% off all designs and sets!  Code is "MARCHFBSALE"
> 
> Regards,
> C.


Thank you, I knew she was was going to run a sale but probably would have forgotten if I didn't see your post.  I picked up a few designs for our "next" trip.  Whenever that is. 



disneychic2 said:


> Yes, my machine has a couple of sizes above the 5x7, so I am so going to CASE for our next trip if you don't mind.


I CASEd that from a bunch of people that have done it in the past.  



nannye said:


> For those of you that buy stabilizer at Joanns for your embroidery machine, what do you buy? I am going to put in an order today and stabilizer is on sale so I want to get some. Not sure what the best thing to buy is. (I buy a different brand in canada that is likely way more expensive!  What do you buy, a link would be so appreciated. Thanks!


I usually like to have a tear away and a cut away stabilizer but I just get whatever is on sale when I need it.



dianemom2 said:


> Here is another outfit that I finished today.  It is for my niece's 6th birthday party this Sunday.  It is hard to believe that she is turning 6 already.  My nephew will be turning 8 too but I thought that the birthday hat design was a little bit feminine so I am on the lookout for something else for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the pink fabric when I saw it at Joanns.  It is a little bit sparkly and says Happy Birthday on it.  A nice bonus was that it was on the clearance rack for $3 per yard!  This is also one of the new patterns that I bought on the YCMT $5 sale.  I really liked the pattern and it was fairly easy to make.


Perfect fabric and that skirt is super cute.  Happy Birthday to your niece and nephew.  



scbelleatheart said:


> More great pictures! Thanks for not remembering!
> I had to change a few things up and get used to them. I lost sight in one eye and so have no depth percepton anymore. I sewed for a living for years so it was quite an adjustment.
> Threading a needle is my biggest issue. I have Janome that has a threader and purchased a Babylock serger with the air threader. I have a Singer Futura 350 that I have never got out of the box bouht just after my accident. Threading my old sergers was impossible and I decided it was just to risky to use my industrial machine ever. My original embroidry machine was a POEM.
> Asking DH to thread a machine? It's taken about 3 years to get adjusted to not having depth perception and with major help of magnifying lenses that flip down over the sewing machine I have sewed about 6/7 projects so far. Now walking down steps and driving are still a little off.
> I think I will get the Brother PE770 but practice for now on the singer since I have all the software.
> If I don't start sewing again big time I will run out of space for patterns and fabric.
> Thank you for being nice and sharing what you do so well.


Wow, that is a huge adjustment.  I'm amazed you can sew at all.  I hope you can get some things made with the Futura.  I would say that an embroidery machine might be safer since you are not putting your fingers near the needle but I have been injured a few times by my embroidery machine.  And YIKES, it hurts.


----------



## disneychic2

I haven't been feeling great the past couple of days and as a result my pocketbook has taken quite a hit. Since I have been taking it easy, I have spent a lot of time online...and buying all kinds of designs for my embroidery machine, both appliqué and embroidery. One person had 80% off, so I got a ton of her stuff. Then several other sites had sales, so I took advantage of those. But I love everything I got and can't wait to stitch some of them out. I fear I'm addicted.



scbelleatheart said:


> More great pictures! Thanks for not remembering!
> I had to change a few things up and get used to them. I lost sight in one eye and so have no depth percepton anymore. I sewed for a living for years so it was quite an adjustment.
> Threading a needle is my biggest issue. I have Janome that has a threader and purchased a Babylock serger with the air threader. I have a Singer Futura 350 that I have never got out of the box bouht just after my accident. Threading my old sergers was impossible and I decided it was just to risky to use my industrial machine ever. My original embroidry machine was a POEM.
> Asking DH to thread a machine? It's taken about 3 years to get adjusted to not having depth perception and with major help of magnifying lenses that flip down over the sewing machine I have sewed about 6/7 projects so far. Now walking down steps and driving are still a little off.
> I think I will get the Brother PE770 but practice for now on the singer since I have all the software.
> If I don't start sewing again big time I will run out of space for patterns and fabric.
> Thank you for being nice and sharing what you do so well.



That would be such a difficult adjustment! I hope you continue to be able to sew with the help of the magnifier and that it will get easier as you go along. That Brother 770 goes on sale periodically, so keep you eye out. Amazon seems to have the best prices. Keep us posted please.



dianemom2 said:


> For me the brand doesn't matter. I use heavy weight cut away stabilizer for most of my stuff.
> 
> Here is another outfit that I finished today.  It is for my niece's 6th birthday party this Sunday.  It is hard to believe that she is turning 6 already.  My nephew will be turning 8 too but I thought that the birthday hat design was a little bit feminine so I am on the lookout for something else for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the pink fabric when I saw it at Joanns.  It is a little bit sparkly and says Happy Birthday on it.  A nice bonus was that it was on the clearance rack for $3 per yard!  This is also one of the new patterns that I bought on the YCMT $5 sale.  I really liked the pattern and it was fairly easy to make.



I do the same for the stabilizer. Last week I had lots of 50% off coupons for JoAnn's and I bought every kind of stabilizer there was practically. I do want to get some Tender Touch since I'm doing something on a onesie for my 5 month old granddaughter. But whatever is on sale is what I get.

Love that skirt and the top is adorable! I'm sure she'll love it! I missed the pattern sale and was so bummed!! I don't have any of the patterns you all talk about but I want a bunch of them. Do they have sales very often? 

It is a bit harder to find cute things for boys, but since my only grandson won't wear anything I make, I guess it doesn't matter for me. Maybe when he turns 4 he'll have a change of heart!


----------



## ivey_family

disneychic2 said:


> I haven't been feeling great the past couple of days and as a result my pocketbook has taken quite a hit. Since I have been taking it easy, I have spent a lot of time online...and buying all kinds of designs for my embroidery machine, both appliqué and embroidery. One person had 80% off, so I got a ton of her stuff. Then several other sites had sales, so I took advantage of those. But I love everything I got and can't wait to stitch some of them out. I fear I'm addicted.
> 
> 
> 
> Love that skirt and the top is adorable! I'm sure she'll love it! I missed the pattern sale and was so bummed!! I don't have any of the patterns you all talk about but I want a bunch of them. Do they have sales very often?
> 
> It is a bit harder to find cute things for boys, but since my only grandson won't wear anything I make, I guess it doesn't matter for me. Maybe when he turns 4 he'll have a change of heart!



Sorry to hear you're not feeling well!  (But lounging and shopping is kind of fun!)  YCMT doesn't seem to have sales very often at all.  When they do their 20% off sale, I try to stock up.  That seems to be their highest percentage off most of the time.

Another site that sells lots of the same e-patterns is http://fairytalefrocksandlollipops.com/.  They are a bit more frequent with sales and have started a review blog.  While a pattern is featured, it is 25% off.  I got the Grace on sale a few weeks ago.  

[Enabler Alert, again]  They have a 15% off code good through Sunday.  Enter "Lucky2013" at checkout.

Hope you feel better soon!

Regards,
C.

PS - Stitching out the dragon I bought yesterday from MissKenzieMac on shirts for my boys.  It's SOOO cute!  Pics later.


----------



## sewmess

scbelleatheart said:


> More great pictures! Thanks for not remembering!
> I had to change a few things up and get used to them. I lost sight in one eye and so have no depth percepton anymore. I sewed for a living for years so it was quite an adjustment.
> Threading a needle is my biggest issue. I have Janome that has a threader and purchased a Babylock serger with the air threader. I have a Singer Futura 350 that I have never got out of the box bouht just after my accident. Threading my old sergers was impossible and I decided it was just to risky to use my industrial machine ever. My original embroidry machine was a POEM.
> Asking DH to thread a machine? It's taken about 3 years to get adjusted to not having depth perception and with major help of magnifying lenses that flip down over the sewing machine I have sewed about 6/7 projects so far. Now walking down steps and driving are still a little off.
> I think I will get the Brother PE770 but practice for now on the singer since I have all the software.
> If I don't start sewing again big time I will run out of space for patterns and fabric.
> Thank you for being nice and sharing what you do so well.



I had the unfortunate pleasure of my DH "assisting" me with an issue with my Singer, so I completely understand the  when thinking of DH around the machine...I'm so glad you're back to sewing, even if it's just a few things.  The human body is amazing and with time you should amaze others with the beautiful things you are able to make even with your "disability."


----------



## ivey_family

goteamwood said:


> I figured they would wear these tomorrow and then for the weekend and since they are too big maybe even next year!



Cute!



dianemom2 said:


> Here is a dress that I made for a customer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was fun to make because the mom gave me pretty much free reign to have fun with creating it.



That is so beautiful!  I didn't realize you took commissions!




dianemom2 said:


> Here is another outfit that I finished today.  It is for my niece's 6th birthday party this Sunday.  It is hard to believe that she is turning 6 already.  My nephew will be turning 8 too but I thought that the birthday hat design was a little bit feminine so I am on the lookout for something else for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the pink fabric when I saw it at Joanns.  It is a little bit sparkly and says Happy Birthday on it.  A nice bonus was that it was on the clearance rack for $3 per yard!  This is also one of the new patterns that I bought on the YCMT $5 sale.  I really liked the pattern and it was fairly easy to make.



Very cute!  I love fabrics with sparkle!



scbelleatheart said:


> More great pictures! Thanks for not remembering!
> I had to change a few things up and get used to them. I lost sight in one eye and so have no depth percepton anymore. I sewed for a living for years so it was quite an adjustment.
> Threading a needle is my biggest issue. I have Janome that has a threader and purchased a Babylock serger with the air threader. I have a Singer Futura 350 that I have never got out of the box bouht just after my accident. Threading my old sergers was impossible and I decided it was just to risky to use my industrial machine ever. My original embroidry machine was a POEM.
> Asking DH to thread a machine? It's taken about 3 years to get adjusted to not having depth perception and with major help of magnifying lenses that flip down over the sewing machine I have sewed about 6/7 projects so far. Now walking down steps and driving are still a little off.
> I think I will get the Brother PE770 but practice for now on the singer since I have all the software.
> If I don't start sewing again big time I will run out of space for patterns and fabric.
> Thank you for being nice and sharing what you do so well.



Wow!  I'm sorry you have had to go through this!  I hope you will have success as you get back into sewing!

Here are the dragon shirts I made last night and today for my boys.  I've 'owed' them some non-Disney shirts since Christmas and they helped pick the fabrics from my stash.  I added the quote from Tolkien because "Do not meddle with the affairs of dragons for you are crunchy and good with ketchup." wouldn't fit. 







Oh, btw, I was having terrible bird's nests the other day and my PE-770 has been acting up and making a funny noise whenever the carriage moved through a certain spot.  After opening up the throat plate, and removing the bobbin case twice(!), I found the cause of all my woes.  A tiny piece of stabilizer had gotten stuck to the inside of the bobbin race.  It was slowly growing by collecting lint and thread bits, but the first time I looked, I mistook it for something that was supposed to be there.  You know how there are tiny felt or fuzzy areas that are actually part of the machine?  It looked like one of those until I touched it and some black plaque came off and I realized it was not supposed to be there.

Anyway, we've all heard a lot about looking for a stray thread when a machine is acting up, but I thought it might be useful to have another possibility to look for if you ever have a similar problem.  

Hope you all have a great weekend!
Regards,
C.


----------



## dianemom2

scbelleatheart said:


> More great pictures! Thanks for not remembering!
> I had to change a few things up and get used to them. I lost sight in one eye and so have no depth percepton anymore. I sewed for a living for years so it was quite an adjustment.
> 
> I think I will get the Brother PE770 but practice for now on the singer since I have all the software.
> If I don't start sewing again big time I will run out of space for patterns and fabric.
> Thank you for being nice and sharing what you do so well.



My MIL has very limited vision in one eye so I know what you are dealing with.  Her depth perception is very affected.  I'm glad that you found some machines that will work for you and allow you to start sewing again.  You might want to look for a somewhat more expensive machine than the PE770 because I'm not sure it has an automatic needle threader.  My Brother 4000d, which I bought used, has a wonderful automatic needle threader.



PurpleEars said:


> Great job on the set and you can't beat the price on the pink fabric! I also picked up that pattern from YMCT so I am glad to hear that it is fairly easy to make. I just need to find the energy and time to sew!


I'm sure you will make some beautiful skirts with that pattern.  You definitely deserve some time to rest after all the company that you had.



disneychic2 said:


> I haven't been feeling great the past couple of days and as a result my pocketbook has taken quite a hit. Since I have been taking it easy, I have spent a lot of time online...and buying all kinds of designs for my embroidery machine, both appliqué and embroidery. One person had 80% off, so I got a ton of her stuff. Then several other sites had sales, so I took advantage of those. But I love everything I got and can't wait to stitch some of them out. I fear I'm addicted.
> 
> Love that skirt and the top is adorable! I'm sure she'll love it! I missed the pattern sale and was so bummed!! I don't have any of the patterns you all talk about but I want a bunch of them. Do they have sales very often?


Sorry that you haven't been feeling well. I hope you are feeling better now. But you can't tell us about an 80% off sale and then not tell us where the sale is!

They really haven't been doing sales on YCMT very often lately.  I am a little bit bummed out because of that.



ivey_family said:


> Another site that sells lots of the same e-patterns is http://fairytalefrocksandlollipops.com/.  They are a bit more frequent with sales and have started a review blog.  While a pattern is featured, it is 25% off.  I got the Grace on sale a few weeks ago.
> 
> [Enabler Alert, again]  They have a 15% off code good through Sunday.  Enter "Lucky2013" at checkout.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Regards,
> C.


Now I am going to have to go and look at Fairytale Frocks and see what is new there!  Can't wait to see pictures of the dragon.


----------



## pyrxtc

This thread has raged while I wasn't here. So many cute things, too many to count nevermind respond to all. But I am always so impressed with everyone's stuff. 

I had to take a break from sewing so I could get my house packed up some to get it listed and be good enough to show. Almost done, the little things are killing me. Meanwhile, I had to start making my DD's Sailor Moon costume for Anime Con since it's coming up quick. I realized that when cutting it out we made a few mistakes but nothing that is not fixable. I didn't cut or even know it required netting for the skirt and we accidentally cut out a white sailor's collar instead of blue. It's been interesting to sew since I used shirting fabric for all of it.

Also, I know that most of you don't do Big 3 patterns but this one looks so cute and fun that I thought some of you might like it.

http://www.simplicity.com/p-8883-childs-top-skirt.aspx#


----------



## nannye

Thanks for comments on the stabilizer, I will just order what I found on sale! Also I am looking for the tender touch, can't seem to find it online perhaps it isn't listed on line, but if someone has a link please post it~

Does anyone have any experience with either of these machines

Elna 2800 or Elna520  

I visited the local sewing machine today and those are two that I looked at and liked. The elna 520 is computerized, hence a lot more money but.....

We also looked at the Janome 419s and  the singer heavy duty 4423 both of which were okay. 

I'm looking around to see if I can find a cheaper price but so far no luck.


----------



## NiniMorris

I am still MIA here  it seems...I am at least lurking even if not posting!

Today is a kind of emotional day for me.  Today marks the anniversary of my Grand Princess first surgery in the round of surgeries we went through last year.  She was born with club foot and wore casts on her leg for the first six months of her life.  When that didn't work she had her first surgery to reconstruct her heel.  The heel was originally on the top of her foot.  Before she was two she had had 3 more surgeries, and at least one every year after that until last year.  

They removed a large section of bone and replaced it with a metal rod. So her foot would turn in the right direction) Then on the foot itself, they replaced one bone with another metal rod and some pins to hold it.  On all the other surgeries she was always feeling better by the second or third day and was either crawling or walking around with her cast within a week. Last year was different. She had to be on so much pain that she was on Lortab constantly.  At the three week mark, they discovered she had a bad infection in the bone and had to go in and remove more bone and infection ...this started the downward spiral.  After that they were having to go in at least once a week to remove the infection.  Having a 5 year old go into surgery once a week was pretty bad.  
Somewhere around the 2 month mark, they decided to add a wound vac to help keep the infection away...this meant she had to go into surgery 3 times a week for the next 6 months!  During that time she lost two more bones in her foot.  There was a space of several months that we were hopeful that she would not loose her foot.  She was on several different antibiotics.  The wound would not heal.  

The infection she had was in the same family as the flesh eating bacteria...but just enough different that it did not spread to other parts of her body.  We were very lucky and thankful for that!

She has now been infection free for a little over a month, but will be on antibiotics for at least another year as a precaution.  The wound has healed, but there is a large 'hole' where the infection was... at least a half inch deep and an inch or so around.  Her foot is about three inches shorter than her other foot and will never grow because the bone that dies was part of her growth plates.  She will have to have another surgery in about a year to have some spacers put in to lengthen her foot.  This will have to be repeated every year or so until she stops growing.

Sorry... this was supposed to be a quick update...but then again I can never write just a little bit!

Other than her crazy limp, you would never know anything had ever happened and she is back to her wonderful crazy self!  She is a bit upset that we are taking two trips to Disney this year and she only gets to go on one...but she is having fun planning the trip with us.  

Last June we went to the beach...her favorite spot (next to Disney) and she still had the wound vac on so could not go in the water to play at the beach...so we promised her a do over.  This year the WHOLE family is headed to the beach in August for her "birthday"  ( a few days early...).  We have rented a big beach house in Destin.  She is REALLY excited about that!




Sorry so long...but if you count the number of words...it sort of makes up for not writing more often...LOL!

Nini


----------



## Mom2M07

NiniMorris said:


> I am still MIA here  it seems...I am at least lurking even if not posting!
> 
> Today is a kind of emotional day for me.  Today marks the anniversary of my Grand Princess first surgery in the round of surgeries we went through last year.  She was born with club foot and wore casts on her leg for the first six months of her life.  When that didn't work she had her first surgery to reconstruct her heel.  The heel was originally on the top of her foot.  Before she was two she had had 3 more surgeries, and at least one every year after that until last year.
> 
> They removed a large section of bone and replaced it with a metal rod. So her foot would turn in the right direction) Then on the foot itself, they replaced one bone with another metal rod and some pins to hold it.  On all the other surgeries she was always feeling better by the second or third day and was either crawling or walking around with her cast within a week. Last year was different. She had to be on so much pain that she was on Lortab constantly.  At the three week mark, they discovered she had a bad infection in the bone and had to go in and remove more bone and infection ...this started the downward spiral.  After that they were having to go in at least once a week to remove the infection.  Having a 5 year old go into surgery once a week was pretty bad.
> Somewhere around the 2 month mark, they decided to add a wound vac to help keep the infection away...this meant she had to go into surgery 3 times a week for the next 6 months!  During that time she lost two more bones in her foot.  There was a space of several months that we were hopeful that she would not loose her foot.  She was on several different antibiotics.  The wound would not heal.
> 
> The infection she had was in the same family as the flesh eating bacteria...but just enough different that it did not spread to other parts of her body.  We were very lucky and thankful for that!
> 
> She has now been infection free for a little over a month, but will be on antibiotics for at least another year as a precaution.  The wound has healed, but there is a large 'hole' where the infection was... at least a half inch deep and an inch or so around.  Her foot is about three inches shorter than her other foot and will never grow because the bone that dies was part of her growth plates.  She will have to have another surgery in about a year to have some spacers put in to lengthen her foot.  This will have to be repeated every year or so until she stops growing.
> 
> Sorry... this was supposed to be a quick update...but then again I can never write just a little bit!
> 
> Other than her crazy limp, you would never know anything had ever happened and she is back to her wonderful crazy self!  She is a bit upset that we are taking two trips to Disney this year and she only gets to go on one...but she is having fun planning the trip with us.
> 
> Last June we went to the beach...her favorite spot (next to Disney) and she still had the wound vac on so could not go in the water to play at the beach...so we promised her a do over.  This year the WHOLE family is headed to the beach in August for her "birthday"  ( a few days early...).  We have rented a big beach house in Destin.  She is REALLY excited about that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry so long...but if you count the number of words...it sort of makes up for not writing more often...LOL!
> 
> Nini



I don't ever visit this forum, but was on here looking for "crafty ideas" for my DD's upcoming wish trip and saw your post. I am so sorry to hear about everything that your Grand Princess has been through. As a mother of a daughter with lots of health issues, hospitalizations, and surgeries, I know that our heart aches with every single thing that they go through. I'm praying for her continued health. So exciting about your Disney and Beach trips!


----------



## nannye

So yesterday we were looking at the elna 520 that was at my local shop for $650. yes Pricey and WAY over budget for what I wanted, but I LOVED the computerized feature. I likely would not have gotten it but I liked the computer model, so easy!  My mom brought in her old Kenmore to be serviced. It's over 30 years old and has NEVER been serviced. It needs some work and they estimated $100-$125 not bad, she could trade it in and get $50 off a new machine, but it is a good solid machine and works well so she wasn't sure.  So last night my parents were talking and my dad agreed (Keep in mind I still live at home) that my mom could buy a new machine and that rather than ME buying a new machine, she would buy the new machine and I would pay for the service on her old one. We will both use the new machine and if we need it at the same time, she will use her old one. 

Well we decided to go to another city today and look to see what they had. We found a better model of elna the 530 (more stitches and options) for $500! it was regularly $900 I think. It was a demo so he was selling for $500. so we got it! I am amazed at it.  yesterday the lady at the first store showed us how the 520 could sew through 2 layers of denim no problem at all. The guy today laughed and sewed through 8 layers of denim!  it looks like it was so smooth I'm excited! 

We chatted about my PE770 and he was amazed at what a great deal I got! Anything he had that could compare was around $1500. We also found out that he used to work for Brother as a traveling service guy or something and he said to bring it to him for any servicing. I feel more confident in him than our local store, because he sells and services other brother machines. Our local store doesn't sell brothers at all. 
He said when I was ready for a higher model, I could trade it in for just about what I paid for it if not more!  I don't know if he was serious, but it is certainly something to consider somewhere down the line.


----------



## nannye

QUESTION:

So apparently I was totally disillusioned! I thought that the PE770 came with the 4x4 and 5x7 hoops and could do those designs. I THOUGHT that if I got the bigger hoops I would be able to do bigger designs.  Apparently I was wrong.   anyways so that aside.  A lot of people have mentioned hoop envy, and getting the eclipse set of hoops. What are reasons that people get the other set of hoops? 

I need to decide if I really want to get the other hoops or not. 
Thanks
Erin


----------



## nannye

So as an update to the carousel fabric I mentioned, I had to laugh. I didn't grab quotes, but thank you for all the suggestions on what to make with it. Only thing, is I hadn't actually bought it!  I have bought so much material lately and not used it yet. I held off!  She did like it tho. It was super cute.  Today in the Fabric District lol ( A street in a town an hour away that just has store after store of fabrics) I DID purchase material for the underskirt and linings for V's new Mary Poppins dress. The one my mom made last year will be too small. AND she's gotten a lot better as have I so a new one is in order. 

It was cute fabric, she liked it (of course she likes EVERYTHING!) so you never know!


----------



## tinkbell13

nannye said:


> So yesterday we were looking at the elna 520 that was at my local shop for $650. yes Pricey and WAY over budget for what I wanted, but I LOVED the computerized feature. I likely would not have gotten it but I liked the computer model, so easy!  My mom brought in her old Kenmore to be serviced. It's over 30 years old and has NEVER been serviced. It needs some work and they estimated $100-$125 not bad, she could trade it in and get $50 off a new machine, but it is a good solid machine and works well so she wasn't sure.  So last night my parents were talking and my dad agreed (Keep in mind I still live at home) that my mom could buy a new machine and that rather than ME buying a new machine, she would buy the new machine and I would pay for the service on her old one. We will both use the new machine and if we need it at the same time, she will use her old one.
> 
> Well we decided to go to another city today and look to see what they had. We found a better model of elna the 530 (more stitches and options) for $500! it was regularly $900 I think. It was a demo so he was selling for $500. so we got it! I am amazed at it.  yesterday the lady at the first store showed us how the 520 could sew through 2 layers of denim no problem at all. The guy today laughed and sewed through 8 layers of denim!  it looks like it was so smooth I'm excited!
> 
> We chatted about my PE770 and he was amazed at what a great deal I got! Anything he had that could compare was around $1500. We also found out that he used to work for Brother as a traveling service guy or something and he said to bring it to him for any servicing. I feel more confident in him than our local store, because he sells and services other brother machines. Our local store doesn't sell brothers at all.
> He said when I was ready for a higher model, I could trade it in for just about what I paid for it if not more!  I don't know if he was serious, but it is certainly something to consider somewhere down the line.



Hi Erin,
Where is this store located? I am hoping it is between you and me so that I can take my machine there when it needs servicing as I don't like my local store either and I haven't found anyone else who will service it, not that I have looked around a lot either.

Is the Fabric District in T.O? I thought I knew all the places around here so it must be an hour from you in the other direction! Lol!


----------



## ivey_family

nannye said:


> QUESTION:
> 
> So apparently I was totally disillusioned! I thought that the PE770 came with the 4x4 and 5x7 hoops and could do those designs. I THOUGHT that if I got the bigger hoops I would be able to do bigger designs.  Apparently I was wrong.   anyways so that aside.  A lot of people have mentioned hoop envy, and getting the eclipse set of hoops. What are reasons that people get the other set of hoops?
> 
> I need to decide if I really want to get the other hoops or not.
> Thanks
> Erin



Hi Erin,

I have a PE-770 and the Eclipse hoops.  I find them extremely useful because I do lots of 4x4 stuff (those charms I made, for example) and onesies.  I also like having a second 5x7 so I can have the next shirt hooped and ready while one is on the machine.  I hooped two at the same time the other day when I made the dragon shirts.  I've only used the multi-positional (5x12) hoop once on a shirt for my husband.  You probably know, you can't do a larger design, but you can add words or do two designs next to each other if you have software to split the design.  I've never used that tiny circle hoop.

Hope that helps!  And congrats on the new machine!  Pics??

Regards,
C.


----------



## nannye

tinkbell13 said:


> Hi Erin,
> Where is this store located? I am hoping it is between you and me so that I can take my machine there when it needs servicing as I don't like my local store either and I haven't found anyone else who will service it, not that I have looked around a lot either.
> 
> Is the Fabric District in T.O? I thought I knew all the places around here so it must be an hour from you in the other direction! Lol!



Hey, it's Nova in Hamilton. just take the 403 in, it shouldn't bee too bad for you. An hour to an hour and a half I think. The guy you want to talk to is Shawn. I'm pretty sure he is the owner. I was pretty impressed with him. I feel better about taking it in to him. Doesn't take too long either, he said maybe 2 days.


----------



## PurpleEars

disneychic2 said:


> I haven't been feeling great the past couple of days and as a result my pocketbook has taken quite a hit. Since I have been taking it easy, I have spent a lot of time online...and buying all kinds of designs for my embroidery machine, both appliqué and embroidery. One person had 80% off, so I got a ton of her stuff. Then several other sites had sales, so I took advantage of those. But I love everything I got and can't wait to stitch some of them out. I fear I'm addicted.
> 
> It is a bit harder to find cute things for boys, but since my only grandson won't wear anything I make, I guess it doesn't matter for me. Maybe when he turns 4 he'll have a change of heart!



I am sorry to hear that you haven't been feeling well. I can't wait to see pictures of projects using the designs you bought!

I hope your grandson will decide to wear grandma's handiwork soon!



ivey_family said:


> Here are the dragon shirts I made last night and today for my boys.  I've 'owed' them some non-Disney shirts since Christmas and they helped pick the fabrics from my stash.  I added the quote from Tolkien because "Do not meddle with the affairs of dragons for you are crunchy and good with ketchup." wouldn't fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, btw, I was having terrible bird's nests the other day and my PE-770 has been acting up and making a funny noise whenever the carriage moved through a certain spot.  After opening up the throat plate, and removing the bobbin case twice(!), I found the cause of all my woes.  A tiny piece of stabilizer had gotten stuck to the inside of the bobbin race.  It was slowly growing by collecting lint and thread bits, but the first time I looked, I mistook it for something that was supposed to be there.  You know how there are tiny felt or fuzzy areas that are actually part of the machine?  It looked like one of those until I touched it and some black plaque came off and I realized it was not supposed to be there.
> 
> Anyway, we've all heard a lot about looking for a stray thread when a machine is acting up, but I thought it might be useful to have another possibility to look for if you ever have a similar problem.
> 
> Hope you all have a great weekend!
> Regards,
> C.



Great job on the shirts and thank you for sharing your experience with solving your "bird nest" problem. I imagine someone will find it useful!



pyrxtc said:


> This thread has raged while I wasn't here. So many cute things, too many to count nevermind respond to all. But I am always so impressed with everyone's stuff.
> 
> I had to take a break from sewing so I could get my house packed up some to get it listed and be good enough to show. Almost done, the little things are killing me. Meanwhile, I had to start making my DD's Sailor Moon costume for Anime Con since it's coming up quick. I realized that when cutting it out we made a few mistakes but nothing that is not fixable. I didn't cut or even know it required netting for the skirt and we accidentally cut out a white sailor's collar instead of blue. It's been interesting to sew since I used shirting fabric for all of it.
> 
> Also, I know that most of you don't do Big 3 patterns but this one looks so cute and fun that I thought some of you might like it.
> 
> http://www.simplicity.com/p-8883-childs-top-skirt.aspx#



I hope your house will sell quickly. I can't wait to see pictures of the costume!



NiniMorris said:


> I am still MIA here  it seems...I am at least lurking even if not posting!
> 
> Today is a kind of emotional day for me.  Today marks the anniversary of my Grand Princess first surgery in the round of surgeries we went through last year.  She was born with club foot and wore casts on her leg for the first six months of her life.  When that didn't work she had her first surgery to reconstruct her heel.  The heel was originally on the top of her foot.  Before she was two she had had 3 more surgeries, and at least one every year after that until last year.
> 
> They removed a large section of bone and replaced it with a metal rod. So her foot would turn in the right direction) Then on the foot itself, they replaced one bone with another metal rod and some pins to hold it.  On all the other surgeries she was always feeling better by the second or third day and was either crawling or walking around with her cast within a week. Last year was different. She had to be on so much pain that she was on Lortab constantly.  At the three week mark, they discovered she had a bad infection in the bone and had to go in and remove more bone and infection ...this started the downward spiral.  After that they were having to go in at least once a week to remove the infection.  Having a 5 year old go into surgery once a week was pretty bad.
> Somewhere around the 2 month mark, they decided to add a wound vac to help keep the infection away...this meant she had to go into surgery 3 times a week for the next 6 months!  During that time she lost two more bones in her foot.  There was a space of several months that we were hopeful that she would not loose her foot.  She was on several different antibiotics.  The wound would not heal.
> 
> The infection she had was in the same family as the flesh eating bacteria...but just enough different that it did not spread to other parts of her body.  We were very lucky and thankful for that!
> 
> She has now been infection free for a little over a month, but will be on antibiotics for at least another year as a precaution.  The wound has healed, but there is a large 'hole' where the infection was... at least a half inch deep and an inch or so around.  Her foot is about three inches shorter than her other foot and will never grow because the bone that dies was part of her growth plates.  She will have to have another surgery in about a year to have some spacers put in to lengthen her foot.  This will have to be repeated every year or so until she stops growing.
> 
> Sorry... this was supposed to be a quick update...but then again I can never write just a little bit!
> 
> Other than her crazy limp, you would never know anything had ever happened and she is back to her wonderful crazy self!  She is a bit upset that we are taking two trips to Disney this year and she only gets to go on one...but she is having fun planning the trip with us.
> 
> Last June we went to the beach...her favorite spot (next to Disney) and she still had the wound vac on so could not go in the water to play at the beach...so we promised her a do over.  This year the WHOLE family is headed to the beach in August for her "birthday"  ( a few days early...).  We have rented a big beach house in Destin.  She is REALLY excited about that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry so long...but if you count the number of words...it sort of makes up for not writing more often...LOL!
> 
> Nini



Thank you for sharing your granddaugther's journey in the last year with us Nini. It is heart breaking to hear all the pain and surgeries she went through, and will have to face as she continues to grow. I hope your family will have a wonderful time at Disney and at the beach. I am sure everyone deserves a nice time off.



nannye said:


> So yesterday we were looking at the elna 520 that was at my local shop for $650. yes Pricey and WAY over budget for what I wanted, but I LOVED the computerized feature. I likely would not have gotten it but I liked the computer model, so easy!  My mom brought in her old Kenmore to be serviced. It's over 30 years old and has NEVER been serviced. It needs some work and they estimated $100-$125 not bad, she could trade it in and get $50 off a new machine, but it is a good solid machine and works well so she wasn't sure.  So last night my parents were talking and my dad agreed (Keep in mind I still live at home) that my mom could buy a new machine and that rather than ME buying a new machine, she would buy the new machine and I would pay for the service on her old one. We will both use the new machine and if we need it at the same time, she will use her old one.
> 
> Well we decided to go to another city today and look to see what they had. We found a better model of elna the 530 (more stitches and options) for $500! it was regularly $900 I think. It was a demo so he was selling for $500. so we got it! I am amazed at it.  yesterday the lady at the first store showed us how the 520 could sew through 2 layers of denim no problem at all. The guy today laughed and sewed through 8 layers of denim!  it looks like it was so smooth I'm excited!
> 
> We chatted about my PE770 and he was amazed at what a great deal I got! Anything he had that could compare was around $1500. We also found out that he used to work for Brother as a traveling service guy or something and he said to bring it to him for any servicing. I feel more confident in him than our local store, because he sells and services other brother machines. Our local store doesn't sell brothers at all.
> He said when I was ready for a higher model, I could trade it in for just about what I paid for it if not more!  I don't know if he was serious, but it is certainly something to consider somewhere down the line.



Wow! Congratulations on the new machine! Please share pictures of it!



tinkbell13 said:


> Is the Fabric District in T.O? I thought I knew all the places around here so it must be an hour from you in the other direction! Lol!



I remember Ottawa Street in Hamilton being a fabric district (my mother-in-law and I used to go there as a girls' trip when we lived in London). They had more upholstery type fabric than quilting or fashion fabric though.


----------



## nannye

PurpleEars said:


> I remember Ottawa Street in Hamilton being a fabric district (my mother-in-law and I used to go there as a girls' trip when we lived in London). They had more upholstery type fabric than quilting or fashion fabric though.



Hi, 
Yes it is definitely still more upholstery I think, and some shops that I don't go in to lol, but there is a big fabricland,  and other stores that sell quilting and fashion now. Probably 4 or 5 that I can think of that we went to today which had a decent assortment of quilting/fashion fabric.


----------



## disneychic2

ivey_family said:


> Here are the dragon shirts I made last night and today for my boys.  I've 'owed' them some non-Disney shirts since Christmas and they helped pick the fabrics from my stash.  I added the quote from Tolkien because "Do not meddle with the affairs of dragons for you are crunchy and good with ketchup." wouldn't fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, btw, I was having terrible bird's nests the other day and my PE-770 has been acting up and making a funny noise whenever the carriage moved through a certain spot.  After opening up the throat plate, and removing the bobbin case twice(!), I found the cause of all my woes.  A tiny piece of stabilizer had gotten stuck to the inside of the bobbin race.  It was slowly growing by collecting lint and thread bits, but the first time I looked, I mistook it for something that was supposed to be there.  You know how there are tiny felt or fuzzy areas that are actually part of the machine?  It looked like one of those until I touched it and some black plaque came off and I realized it was not supposed to be there.
> 
> Anyway, we've all heard a lot about looking for a stray thread when a machine is acting up, but I thought it might be useful to have another possibility to look for if you ever have a similar problem.
> 
> Hope you all have a great weekend!
> Regards,
> C.



Those shirts are adorable! Love that they picked out their fabric. Thanks for the tip on the stabilizer. My thread kept breaking yesterday and i took things apart to see if there was something inside, but didn't see anything. Maybe I'll take another look.



NiniMorris said:


> I am still MIA here  it seems...I am at least lurking even if not posting!
> 
> Today is a kind of emotional day for me.  Today marks the anniversary of my Grand Princess first surgery in the round of surgeries we went through last year.  She was born with club foot and wore casts on her leg for the first six months of her life.  When that didn't work she had her first surgery to reconstruct her heel.  The heel was originally on the top of her foot.  Before she was two she had had 3 more surgeries, and at least one every year after that until last year.
> 
> They removed a large section of bone and replaced it with a metal rod. So her foot would turn in the right direction) Then on the foot itself, they replaced one bone with another metal rod and some pins to hold it.  On all the other surgeries she was always feeling better by the second or third day and was either crawling or walking around with her cast within a week. Last year was different. She had to be on so much pain that she was on Lortab constantly.  At the three week mark, they discovered she had a bad infection in the bone and had to go in and remove more bone and infection ...this started the downward spiral.  After that they were having to go in at least once a week to remove the infection.  Having a 5 year old go into surgery once a week was pretty bad.
> Somewhere around the 2 month mark, they decided to add a wound vac to help keep the infection away...this meant she had to go into surgery 3 times a week for the next 6 months!  During that time she lost two more bones in her foot.  There was a space of several months that we were hopeful that she would not loose her foot.  She was on several different antibiotics.  The wound would not heal.
> 
> The infection she had was in the same family as the flesh eating bacteria...but just enough different that it did not spread to other parts of her body.  We were very lucky and thankful for that!
> 
> She has now been infection free for a little over a month, but will be on antibiotics for at least another year as a precaution.  The wound has healed, but there is a large 'hole' where the infection was... at least a half inch deep and an inch or so around.  Her foot is about three inches shorter than her other foot and will never grow because the bone that dies was part of her growth plates.  She will have to have another surgery in about a year to have some spacers put in to lengthen her foot.  This will have to be repeated every year or so until she stops growing.
> 
> Sorry... this was supposed to be a quick update...but then again I can never write just a little bit!
> 
> Other than her crazy limp, you would never know anything had ever happened and she is back to her wonderful crazy self!  She is a bit upset that we are taking two trips to Disney this year and she only gets to go on one...but she is having fun planning the trip with us.
> 
> Last June we went to the beach...her favorite spot (next to Disney) and she still had the wound vac on so could not go in the water to play at the beach...so we promised her a do over.  This year the WHOLE family is headed to the beach in August for her "birthday"  ( a few days early...).  We have rented a big beach house in Destin.  She is REALLY excited about that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry so long...but if you count the number of words...it sort of makes up for not writing more often...LOL!
> 
> Nini



Oh how sad. And how hard it must be to watch such a little one have to go through all that! Thanks for sharing. Don't think your post is too long. We want to keep updated and some of us...me...had no clue what had been going on since I've only been active on here for a year or so. Sounds like she has a great attitude!



nannye said:


> So yesterday we were looking at the elna 520 that was at my local shop for $650. yes Pricey and WAY over budget for what I wanted, but I LOVED the computerized feature. I likely would not have gotten it but I liked the computer model, so easy!  My mom brought in her old Kenmore to be serviced. It's over 30 years old and has NEVER been serviced. It needs some work and they estimated $100-$125 not bad, she could trade it in and get $50 off a new machine, but it is a good solid machine and works well so she wasn't sure.  So last night my parents were talking and my dad agreed (Keep in mind I still live at home) that my mom could buy a new machine and that rather than ME buying a new machine, she would buy the new machine and I would pay for the service on her old one. We will both use the new machine and if we need it at the same time, she will use her old one.
> 
> Well we decided to go to another city today and look to see what they had. We found a better model of elna the 530 (more stitches and options) for $500! it was regularly $900 I think. It was a demo so he was selling for $500. so we got it! I am amazed at it.  yesterday the lady at the first store showed us how the 520 could sew through 2 layers of denim no problem at all. The guy today laughed and sewed through 8 layers of denim!  it looks like it was so smooth I'm excited!
> 
> We chatted about my PE770 and he was amazed at what a great deal I got! Anything he had that could compare was around $1500. We also found out that he used to work for Brother as a traveling service guy or something and he said to bring it to him for any servicing. I feel more confident in him than our local store, because he sells and services other brother machines. Our local store doesn't sell brothers at all.
> He said when I was ready for a higher model, I could trade it in for just about what I paid for it if not more!  I don't know if he was serious, but it is certainly something to consider somewhere down the line.



Congrats on the shared new machine! That was a great idea. I know you'll put it to good use! It's also great you found a person to service your 770 that you trust.  Can't wait to see some things you make.


----------



## NiniMorris

I'm really running late and need to get off this computer and get the family up for church services...and I forgot to grab the quote...


I have used that tiny little round hoop to hoop tiny little new born onesies, ribbons and socks!

I think it might have been last year there was a freebie design somewhere of the peeps chicks...and I put them on some ribbon and socks for my grand princess for Easter...of course, she was not feeling herself so she didn't actually wear them...but her doll did!


Nini


----------



## nannye

Embroidery people, where are your fave sites to get Disney Appliquees? 

I have frou frou, lynnie pinnie, kenziemac sites bookmarked, but I'm looking for more Disney sites. 

Thanks


----------



## VBAndrea

QUESTION

Does anyone have an over the door ironing board?  I would really like one to save space in my sewing/laundry/kitty bath room but I am worried that they might all be too flimsy for my needs.  If you have one please let me know your thoughts.  

And also, irons were discussed a while back -- does anyone remember how long ago?  I'd like to go back and reread that section b/c tomorrow I will be able to afford a new iron.

I am finally hoping to be able to sew some this week.  I'm really in the mood to sew again and I think it''s still going to be too cold for my spring yard work (that desperately needs to get done) so I am hoping to accomplish finishing a skirt and shirt for dd and working on a BG.

LIZ: loved your collection of skirts!

GOTEAMWOOD (Sorry, I know your name but I'm drawing a blank): that is the cutest pic of your boys in their ST Pats shirt!

DIANE: Adorable dress!  

And there are a million others but I am seriously headed upstairs now to do some laundry and then get sewing!


----------



## goteamwood

nannye said:


> Embroidery people, where are your fave sites to get Disney Appliquees?
> 
> I have frou frou, lynnie pinnie, kenziemac sites bookmarked, but I'm looking for more Disney sites.
> 
> Thanks



Justpeachyapplique has some Mickey heads and is having a sale today, glitzy stitches (both on etsy and on the web), bows and clothes (have to email for access to characters),  divas doodles, sweet peas place (also have to email for access) and right now appliqué ave is closing and has the whole collection for $10, includes a variety of Mickey heads and some other character like doc mcstuffins, yo Gabba Gabba, etc. 

I'm sure there are others I am forgetting off the top of my head. 



VBAndrea said:


> QUESTION
> 
> Does anyone have an over the door ironing board?  I would really like one to save space in my sewing/laundry/kitty bath room but I am worried that they might all be too flimsy for my needs.  If you have one please let me know your thoughts.
> 
> And also, irons were discussed a while back -- does anyone remember how long ago?  I'd like to go back and reread that section b/c tomorrow I will be able to afford a new iron.
> 
> I am finally hoping to be able to sew some this week.  I'm really in the mood to sew again and I think it''s still going to be too cold for my spring yard work (that desperately needs to get done) so I am hoping to accomplish finishing a skirt and shirt for dd and working on a BG.
> 
> LIZ: loved your collection of skirts!
> 
> GOTEAMWOOD (Sorry, I know your name but I'm drawing a blank): that is the cutest pic of your boys in their ST Pats shirt!
> 
> DIANE: Adorable dress!
> 
> And there are a million others but I am seriously headed upstairs now to do some laundry and then get sewing!



Thanks! I used to have an over-door, when my laundry room had a door... I thought it was fine, but it was about 2/3 length of a standard ironing board. I might get one again for space constraints. 

I also got a new iron recently it was from amazon and had great reviews, it's black and decker digital advantage. It's working well. My old iron wasps very inconsistent. That one was the cheapest one I could get when I was in college, the new one was around $40 I think. 

Jen


----------



## hey_jude

VBAndrea said:


> QUESTION
> 
> 
> 
> And also, irons were discussed a while back -- does anyone remember how long ago?  I'd like to go back and reread that section b/c tomorrow I will be able to afford a new iron.



Hi Andrea - looks like the iron discussion started with the last post (#2880) on page 192.

I got a great deal (about 2/3 off) on a Shark X-Tended Steam Burst iron a couple years ago.  I like that it heats up in seconds but it is much heavier than the Black & Decker ones that I had before.

Good luck!

Judy


----------



## dianemom2

nannye said:


> Well we decided to go to another city today and look to see what they had. We found a better model of elna the 530 (more stitches and options) for $500! it was regularly $900 I think. It was a demo so he was selling for $500. so we got it! I am amazed at it.  yesterday the lady at the first store showed us how the 520 could sew through 2 layers of denim no problem at all. The guy today laughed and sewed through 8 layers of denim!  it looks like it was so smooth I'm excited!
> 
> We chatted about my PE770 and he was amazed at what a great deal I got! Anything he had that could compare was around $1500. We also found out that he used to work for Brother as a traveling service guy or something and he said to bring it to him for any servicing. I feel more confident in him than our local store, because he sells and services other brother machines. Our local store doesn't sell brothers at all.


How exciting about the new sewing machine.  I am sure that you will just love it!  Also it is great that you found somebody trustworthy to repair/service your PE770.





ivey_family said:


> Hi Erin,
> 
> I've never used that tiny circle hoop.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.


The tiny little hoop is great for little girl's socks.  I have only done a few but I think they turn out adorable when you do a little design and then add some ruffles or ribbons to match a dress.  So cute with tiny little maryjanes!



nannye said:


> Embroidery people, where are your fave sites to get Disney Appliquees?
> 
> I have frou frou, lynnie pinnie, kenziemac sites bookmarked, but I'm looking for more Disney sites.
> 
> Thanks


I also like Glitzystitches and I have several from Just Peachy.  I am a little bit peeved with Just Peachy though because a few of her designs didn't download right.  I tried to contact her at least twice and she never responded.  Glitzystitches always responds very promptly and is extremely nice.  I'm not crazy about Diva's Doodles, Bows and Clothes and Sweet Peas Place.  The designs are cute but usually have very narrow satin stitches and also tons of thread changes that seem unnecessary.



VBAndrea said:


> QUESTION
> 
> Does anyone have an over the door ironing board?  I would really like one to save space in my sewing/laundry/kitty bath room but I am worried that they might all be too flimsy for my needs.  If you have one please let me know your thoughts.
> 
> And also, irons were discussed a while back -- does anyone remember how long ago?  I'd like to go back and reread that section b/c tomorrow I will be able to afford a new iron.


I keep a regular ironing board in my sewing room because it gets so much use and I also often use it as my cutting counter too.  I have an over the door ironing board in my laundry room.  It isn't very stable and I don't really care for it.  Also, we've had issues a couple of times when I have had the hot iron on it and somebody tried to open the door.  

I just adore my Sunbeam iron.  It is better than the expensive Rowenta iron that I bought.  I think it was called the Sunbeam Burst of Steam?????



goteamwood said:


> Justpeachyapplique has some Mickey heads and is having a sale today, glitzy stitches (both on etsy and on the web), bows and clothes (have to email for access to characters),  divas doodles, sweet peas place (also have to email for access) and right now appliqué ave is closing and has the whole collection for $10, includes a variety of Mickey heads and some other character like doc mcstuffins, yo Gabba Gabba, etc.
> Jen


I am going to check ou the Applique Avenue sale.  Have you used her designs?  How did they stitch out?


On Friday I put in a bid on ebay on a used Pfaff Coverlock machine.  It was a super low bid (like less than 1/2 of what they generally sell for) so I never thought I would win, but I did.  So now I have a Pfaff Coverlock machine on the way to my house.  It is missing the power cord and foot control so I will have to order those.  I can't get them until I see the shape of the plug connection.  Since I already have a very nice serger, my plan is to leave this one set up to do the coverstitch.  It gets very nice reviews.  I am on the hunt for a reasonably priced binding foot attachment for it.  The binding foot looks awesome!


----------



## hey_jude

nannye said:


> Embroidery people, where are your fave sites to get Disney Appliquees?
> 
> I have frou frou, lynnie pinnie, kenziemac sites bookmarked, but I'm looking for more Disney sites.
> 
> Thanks



Those are the ones I have bookmarked as well.  I seem to recall that there are others where you need to email the designer for the specific Disney designs (i.e. they have them but don't advertise them on their sites).  I'd also like to know if there are others that I'm missing!


----------



## cogero

I also like cute by Kira, digital by design on Facebook.


----------



## disneychic2

dianemom2 said:


> The tiny little hoop is great for little girl's socks.  I have only done a few but I think they turn out adorable when you do a little design and then add some ruffles or ribbons to match a dress.  So cute with tiny little maryjanes!
> 
> On Friday I put in a bid on ebay on a used Pfaff Coverlock machine.  It was a super low bid (like less than 1/2 of what they generally sell for) so I never thought I would win, but I did.  So now I have a Pfaff Coverlock machine on the way to my house.  It is missing the power cord and foot control so I will have to order those.  I can't get them until I see the shape of the plug connection.  Since I already have a very nice serger, my plan is to leave this one set up to do the coverstitch.  It gets very nice reviews.  I am on the hunt for a reasonably priced binding foot attachment for it.  The binding foot looks awesome!



Yay for winning the bid on the new machine!! I'm so serger illiterate, all I use mine for is to finish my raw edges. I don't even know what you mean by coverstitch! I don't even know what I don't know. You know?

I would love to do something on little girl's socks. I'm a bit intimidated about something like that until I get a little more practice under my belt. Sorry for the tease about getting some designs for 80% off. I haven't stitched any of them out yet, but at 40cents and 80cents, I decided to take a chance. It was Applique Momma who had the sale. Nothing Disney, though. Here's a link where I found her:  http://www.embroiderydesigns.com/Specials.aspx


----------



## goteamwood

hey_jude said:


> Those are the ones I have bookmarked as well.  I seem to recall that there are others where you need to email the designer for the specific Disney designs (i.e. they have them but don't advertise them on their sites).  I'd also like to know if there are others that I'm missing!



VTU on Facebook (Very Truly Yours I think?) Is a group you need approval for, I haven't every bought anything but it looks like a good princess selection. I don't do much with princesses. 
I also got a bunch of stuff from Nobbie Neez which is a FB one you "friend" and she has specials that are limited to the first 3 who respond type thing. I have gotten a bunch from her, she had a deal with a boutique CD with a TON of designs on it, but I can't say I was thrilled with the way they stitch. I have had a TON of issues with them, I had an elmo I used that was so thick with the satin stitch it was making the machine thump and shimmy something awful, I just bought Heathresue's elmo and haven't looked back. 




dianemom2 said:


> I also like Glitzystitches and I have several from Just Peachy.  I am a little bit peeved with Just Peachy though because a few of her designs didn't download right.  I tried to contact her at least twice and she never responded.  Glitzystitches always responds very promptly and is extremely nice.  I'm not crazy about Diva's Doodles, Bows and Clothes and Sweet Peas Place.  The designs are cute but usually have very narrow satin stitches and also tons of thread changes that seem unnecessary.
> 
> I am going to check ou the Applique Avenue sale.  Have you used her designs?  How did they stitch out?
> 
> On Friday I put in a bid on ebay on a used Pfaff Coverlock machine.  It was a super low bid (like less than 1/2 of what they generally sell for) so I never thought I would win, but I did.  So now I have a Pfaff Coverlock machine on the way to my house.  It is missing the power cord and foot control so I will have to order those.  I can't get them until I see the shape of the plug connection.  Since I already have a very nice serger, my plan is to leave this one set up to do the coverstitch.  It gets very nice reviews.  I am on the hunt for a reasonably priced binding foot attachment for it.  The binding foot looks awesome!



Congrats on the new machine. I very nearly bought myself an Innovis 4000d last night on ebay then I realized that even though it was a great price I don't actually have that money so I resisted. And my hubby isn't ob board with upgrading my machine since it is only a little more than 6 months old. (but 4.7 million stitches!) 

I used the Applique Ave "Boo" when I made my friend's Monsters inc shirt: 


 And I just recently stitched out the mickey head with the split red/black with the buttons and I really liked that. The others I have not tried.

I am sorry about your issues with just peachy. I use a lot of her stuff in my etsy shop and have been happy with the way it stitches out. I like the wider satin stitch. I belong to a group appliqué herald on facebook which I think she helps administer and have gotten good responses through there. I know she just moved recently and was without internet access for a couple weeks. 

Here is today's project before I take my embroidery machine in for service (it's fine but I feel like it needs maintenance. I have almost 5 Million stitches and Just got it in July.) These are Easter/Trip to Sunny Florida presents for my boys.The East fits as shorts I had done before captain america fully stitched out! Hulk's hair was all fill stitch too so it took forever. My boys are almost obsessed with superheroes as they are with Disney so they are going to LOVE these sets. And even though Easter is at the end of the trip I am just going to give them to them early so they can actually wear them when it is warm because who knows if/when it will ever warm up here in Chicago!





And this is a fun birthday set I made for a friend's twin daughters. She wanted them to go together, but one daughter is really into princesses and the other spiderman. So I used doc mcstuffins pigtails from lynnie pinnie on just peachy's spiderman and girly-ed it up with pink cupcakes to match her sister. I think it is cute and fun and I hope the little spiderman-loving girl loves it.





Now time to start packing for our trip, we leave Wednesday morning, driving to Alabama first to see my husband's cousin, then on to Orlando to see a friend (and breakfast at 'Ohana on Saturday!) before ultimately on to an island near Ft. Meyers my father in law lives that sells itself as an island without a beach. W/ two 3-year-olds. Should be interesting. Oh and I am told he has fire ants and poison ivy in his yard. Yikes!


----------



## nannye

Is anyone on FB and on the Disney Destash page? I'm trying to find it but coming up empty, if you could PM me a link I would so appreciate.


----------



## thomtas

Sorry I haven't been back on to update on my sewing machine, life got super busy and my new pain and inflammation meds are throwing me for a loop (feel like I had a lobotomy!).

Sooooo....went to my grandpa's house to find my grandmother's sewing machine and other items and it was crazy! Some stuff in the guest room, some tucked in closets, some stuff in her previous craft room in piles, stacks, shelves, and then some in the attic!!! There was nothing together and I have a sewing machine that I think is missing parts?!?  So I convinced hubby I needed a new machine to learn on and then once I understand a machine I can figure out the old machine and I'll use it too.  

So I ordered and now have a Brother CS6000i . I have used some spare fabric to play with it but haven't really worked on it too much. Need more scrap fabric to practice stitching on. I will try to take a pic and post it tomorrow, still need to name her. And the Brother PE770 is on sale on Amazon right now and I think I've convinced hubby to let me buy her (taxes came and we have been building our savings so I have the cash available, he doesn't need a new gun, LOL)...I really really want to be able to embroider on fabrics!!!  So a trip to a fabric store is in order for fabric and thread for my first project!!!!  

What would you ladies recommend as a good beginner project for a complete sewing novice? I am so thankful I found this group and now will have a new hobby! I am as always in awe of everyone's work! 

Sorry so long of a post! Hope everyone has a great week


----------



## PurpleEars

nannye said:


> Hi,
> Yes it is definitely still more upholstery I think, and some shops that I don't go in to lol, but there is a big fabricland,  and other stores that sell quilting and fashion now. Probably 4 or 5 that I can think of that we went to today which had a decent assortment of quilting/fashion fabric.



That's good to know, though my odds of going there again is quite small.



VBAndrea said:


> QUESTION
> 
> Does anyone have an over the door ironing board?  I would really like one to save space in my sewing/laundry/kitty bath room but I am worried that they might all be too flimsy for my needs.  If you have one please let me know your thoughts.
> 
> And also, irons were discussed a while back -- does anyone remember how long ago?  I'd like to go back and reread that section b/c tomorrow I will be able to afford a new iron.
> 
> I am finally hoping to be able to sew some this week.  I'm really in the mood to sew again and I think it''s still going to be too cold for my spring yard work (that desperately needs to get done) so I am hoping to accomplish finishing a skirt and shirt for dd and working on a BG.



I don't have any suggestions for ironing board or iron, but I am happy to hear that you are getting back to sewing!



goteamwood said:


> Justpeachyapplique has some Mickey heads and is having a sale today, glitzy stitches (both on etsy and on the web), bows and clothes (have to email for access to characters),  divas doodles, sweet peas place (also have to email for access) and right now appliqué ave is closing and has the whole collection for $10, includes a variety of Mickey heads and some other character like doc mcstuffins, yo Gabba Gabba, etc.
> 
> I'm sure there are others I am forgetting off the top of my head.
> 
> Jen



Thanks for the info about these other options for applique, though it may be bad for my wallet! 



dianemom2 said:


> On Friday I put in a bid on ebay on a used Pfaff Coverlock machine.  It was a super low bid (like less than 1/2 of what they generally sell for) so I never thought I would win, but I did.  So now I have a Pfaff Coverlock machine on the way to my house.  It is missing the power cord and foot control so I will have to order those.  I can't get them until I see the shape of the plug connection.  Since I already have a very nice serger, my plan is to leave this one set up to do the coverstitch.  It gets very nice reviews.  I am on the hunt for a reasonably priced binding foot attachment for it.  The binding foot looks awesome!



Congratulations on the machine! I am sure you are very excited! Please post a picture when you get it!



goteamwood said:


> Here is today's project before I take my embroidery machine in for service (it's fine but I feel like it needs maintenance. I have almost 5 Million stitches and Just got it in July.) These are Easter/Trip to Sunny Florida presents for my boys.The East fits as shorts I had done before captain america fully stitched out! Hulk's hair was all fill stitch too so it took forever. My boys are almost obsessed with superheroes as they are with Disney so they are going to LOVE these sets. And even though Easter is at the end of the trip I am just going to give them to them early so they can actually wear them when it is warm because who knows if/when it will ever warm up here in Chicago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a fun birthday set I made for a friend's twin daughters. She wanted them to go together, but one daughter is really into princesses and the other spiderman. So I used doc mcstuffins pigtails from lynnie pinnie on just peachy's spiderman and girly-ed it up with pink cupcakes to match her sister. I think it is cute and fun and I hope the little spiderman-loving girl loves it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now time to start packing for our trip, we leave Wednesday morning, driving to Alabama first to see my husband's cousin, then on to Orlando to see a friend (and breakfast at 'Ohana on Saturday!) before ultimately on to an island near Ft. Meyers my father in law lives that sells itself as an island without a beach. W/ two 3-year-olds. Should be interesting. Oh and I am told he has fire ants and poison ivy in his yard. Yikes!



Great job on the clothes you made today. I am sure you are very excited about your trip. I hope you will have a great time at 'Ohana - we have only been there for dinner.



thomtas said:


> Sorry I haven't been back on to update on my sewing machine, life got super busy and my new pain and inflammation meds are throwing me for a loop (feel like I had a lobotomy!).
> 
> Sooooo....went to my grandpa's house to find my grandmother's sewing machine and other items and it was crazy! Some stuff in the guest room, some tucked in closets, some stuff in her previous craft room in piles, stacks, shelves, and then some in the attic!!! There was nothing together and I have a sewing machine that I think is missing parts?!?  So I convinced hubby I needed a new machine to learn on and then once I understand a machine I can figure out the old machine and I'll use it too.
> 
> So I ordered and now have a Brother CS6000i . I have used some spare fabric to play with it but haven't really worked on it too much. Need more scrap fabric to practice stitching on. I will try to take a pic and post it tomorrow, still need to name her. And the Brother PE770 is on sale on Amazon right now and I think I've convinced hubby to let me buy her (taxes came and we have been building our savings so I have the cash available, he doesn't need a new gun, LOL)...I really really want to be able to embroider on fabrics!!!  So a trip to a fabric store is in order for fabric and thread for my first project!!!!
> 
> What would you ladies recommend as a good beginner project for a complete sewing novice? I am so thankful I found this group and now will have a new hobby! I am as always in awe of everyone's work!
> 
> Sorry so long of a post! Hope everyone has a great week



I am glad that you got your machine. I am sure you will have lots of fun creating with it. Please post a picture when you get a chance!


----------



## nannye

ivey_family said:


> Hi Erin,
> 
> I have a PE-770 and the Eclipse hoops.  I find them extremely useful because I do lots of 4x4 stuff (those charms I made, for example) and onesies.  I also like having a second 5x7 so I can have the next shirt hooped and ready while one is on the machine.  I hooped two at the same time the other day when I made the dragon shirts.  I've only used the multi-positional (5x12) hoop once on a shirt for my husband.  You probably know, you can't do a larger design, but you can add words or do two designs next to each other if you have software to split the design.  I've never used that tiny circle hoop.
> 
> Hope that helps!  And congrats on the new machine!  Pics??
> 
> Regards,
> C.


Thanks, will post below



disneychic2 said:


> Congrats on the shared new machine! That was a great idea. I know you'll put it to good use! It's also great you found a person to service your 770 that you trust.  Can't wait to see some things you make.



I really need to get more sewing time. I really do sew instead of JUST buy stuff lol. 



goteamwood said:


> Justpeachyapplique has some Mickey heads and is having a sale today, glitzy stitches (both on etsy and on the web), bows and clothes (have to email for access to characters),  divas doodles, sweet peas place (also have to email for access) and right now appliqué ave is closing and has the whole collection for $10, includes a variety of Mickey heads and some other character like doc mcstuffins, yo Gabba Gabba, etc.
> 
> I'm sure there are others I am forgetting off the top of my head.
> 
> Jen



Thanks!



dianemom2 said:


> How exciting about the new sewing machine.  I am sure that you will just love it!  Also it is great that you found somebody trustworthy to repair/service your PE770.
> 
> I also like Glitzystitches and I have several from Just Peachy.  I am a little bit peeved with Just Peachy though because a few of her designs didn't download right.  I tried to contact her at least twice and she never responded.  Glitzystitches always responds very promptly and is extremely nice.  I'm not crazy about Diva's Doodles, Bows and Clothes and Sweet Peas Place.  The designs are cute but usually have very narrow satin stitches and also tons of thread changes that seem unnecessary.
> 
> !


Thanks. I wondered about a couple of my just peachy's as I was going through them and cataloging. 



cogero said:


> I also like cute by Kira, digital by design on Facebook.



Thanks!


----------



## nannye

Here is a link to a picture of my machine, the website is French, but you can see the picture. the elna website didn't have a good pic. 

*http://www.coudreetbroder.com/bouti...540&type=26&code_lg=lg_fr&num=10#.UUaSpdxzbxM*


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Ok I am still here. I can never keep up quoting on my phone, but this is where I usually read, I will keep trying to do better. Everything I have seen is just awesome. Everyone has posted great things. I wish I could quote them all, but that is what has kept me off of here, is that I get behind and can't catch up. Anyway just wanted to say hi and I'll try to start fresh again.


----------



## disneychic2

goteamwood said:


> Congrats on the new machine. I very nearly bought myself an Innovis 4000d last night on ebay then I realized that even though it was a great price I don't actually have that money so I resisted. And my hubby isn't ob board with upgrading my machine since it is only a little more than 6 months old. (but 4.7 million stitches!)
> 
> I used the Applique Ave "Boo" when I made my friend's Monsters inc shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is today's project before I take my embroidery machine in for service (it's fine but I feel like it needs maintenance. I have almost 5 Million stitches and Just got it in July.) These are Easter/Trip to Sunny Florida presents for my boys.The East fits as shorts I had done before captain america fully stitched out! Hulk's hair was all fill stitch too so it took forever. My boys are almost obsessed with superheroes as they are with Disney so they are going to LOVE these sets. And even though Easter is at the end of the trip I am just going to give them to them early so they can actually wear them when it is warm because who knows if/when it will ever warm up here in Chicago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now time to start packing for our trip, we leave Wednesday morning, driving to Alabama first to see my husband's cousin, then on to Orlando to see a friend (and breakfast at 'Ohana on Saturday!) before ultimately on to an island near Ft. Meyers my father in law lives that sells itself as an island without a beach. W/ two 3-year-olds. Should be interesting. Oh and I am told he has fire ants and poison ivy in his yard. Yikes!



That shirt is awesome! Such fun designs! And the boys are going to love those outfits. That Captain America is so cute!! I'm sure the twin girls will love their shirts. Great job on all of them!

Also, way to talk yourself down from the ebay machine. It's so easy to get caught up when the price is tempting. I'm sure it won't be too long before you get a bigger, better machine. You are so productive! Over 5 million stitches in 6 months??? Wow! 

Have a safe trip down to Alabama and Florida and enjoy your Ohana time. Hope you can steer clear of the poison ivy and fire ants.  



thomtas said:


> Sorry I haven't been back on to update on my sewing machine, life got super busy and my new pain and inflammation meds are throwing me for a loop (feel like I had a lobotomy!).
> 
> Sooooo....went to my grandpa's house to find my grandmother's sewing machine and other items and it was crazy! Some stuff in the guest room, some tucked in closets, some stuff in her previous craft room in piles, stacks, shelves, and then some in the attic!!! There was nothing together and I have a sewing machine that I think is missing parts?!?  So I convinced hubby I needed a new machine to learn on and then once I understand a machine I can figure out the old machine and I'll use it too.
> 
> So I ordered and now have a Brother CS6000i . I have used some spare fabric to play with it but haven't really worked on it too much. Need more scrap fabric to practice stitching on. I will try to take a pic and post it tomorrow, still need to name her. And the Brother PE770 is on sale on Amazon right now and I think I've convinced hubby to let me buy her (taxes came and we have been building our savings so I have the cash available, he doesn't need a new gun, LOL)...I really really want to be able to embroider on fabrics!!!  So a trip to a fabric store is in order for fabric and thread for my first project!!!!
> 
> What would you ladies recommend as a good beginner project for a complete sewing novice? I am so thankful I found this group and now will have a new hobby! I am as always in awe of everyone's work!
> 
> Sorry so long of a post! Hope everyone has a great week



Congrats on the new machine!! Sorry your grandmother's was in pieces. But this way you'll be up and running in no time. I had to laugh about needing to go buy more fabric so you could practice. Most on here are trying to resist buying more fabric and working out of our stash. You'll soon be at that point as well. It's sort of an addiction...in a good way. 

As for what to start on, go to You Can Make This website and check out the easy fit pants pattern. Lots of people start there since they are very basic and very easy. I'm sure others will be on to give you other suggestions too. Just jump in and don't be afraid of your machine. In no time at all you'll be sewing like a pro. Just remember to post pictures of what you make, even if it's not Disney related. Good luck and have a great adventure with sewing!



nannye said:


> Here is a link to a picture of my machine, the website is French, but you can see the picture. the elna website didn't have a good pic.
> 
> *http://www.coudreetbroder.com/bouti...540&type=26&code_lg=lg_fr&num=10#.UUaSpdxzbxM*



Nice! I'm sure you'll have many hours of wonderful sewing with that machine. So glad you found one you liked!


----------



## dianemom2

disneychic2 said:


> Yay for winning the bid on the new machine!! I'm so serger illiterate, all I use mine for is to finish my raw edges. I don't even know what you mean by coverstitch! I don't even know what I don't know. You know?
> 
> I would love to do something on little girl's socks. I'm a bit intimidated about something like that until I get a little more practice under my belt.


The coverstitch is the finishing stitch used on knit garments that you purchase.  It sews that double row of stitches on the top and encloses the inside seam in a finished stitch.  It makes your garments look professional.  I had been looking for a machine that just did coverstitch but they ended up being more expensive than what I purchased and now I have a back up serger.  I know that I don't optimize my serger's use either.  I have a ton of feet that I am not sure what to do with.  I have played around with the elasticator  foot and it was fun but I can't really figure out how I'd use it.

I've only done socks a couple of times.  They turn out so stinking cute!  But they can be a pain to hoop.



goteamwood said:


> Congrats on the new machine. I very nearly bought myself an Innovis 4000d last night on ebay then I realized that even though it was a great price I don't actually have that money so I resisted. And my hubby isn't ob board with upgrading my machine since it is only a little more than 6 months old. (but 4.7 million stitches!)
> 
> 
> I am sorry about your issues with just peachy. I use a lot of her stuff in my etsy shop and have been happy with the way it stitches out. I like the wider satin stitch. I belong to a group appliqué herald on facebook which I think she helps administer and have gotten good responses through there. I know she just moved recently and was without internet access for a couple weeks.


The Innovis 4000d is the machine that I bought back in December.  I just love it!  I hope that you are able to save up enough to buy one.  The biggest difference beside hoop size is that it trims the jump stitches.  That feature is beyond wonderful!  No more starting and stopping the machine all the time to trim them.  And I don't have to babysit the machine nearly as much as I had to with my old machine.

I ended up buying the Applique Avenue set.  It was a good deal and hopefully I will use some of the designs.  I like the designs from Just Peachy and they do stitch out well.  My issue is that 3 of the designs she sent me were empty files.  They must have been corrupted somehow.  I tried to download them twice and the same thing happened both times.  I contacted her to ask her to email them to me instead of getting them from the website and I never heard back from her.  


The super hero outfits are cute.  I'm sure you boys will love wearing them in Florida and I hope you have a great trip.  Are your boys feeling better yet?  And the shirts for the twin girls are very cute too.  What a neat idea to make a Spider Girl with braids!  I'm sure that the little girls will both adore those shirts.



thomtas said:


> Sorry I haven't been back on to update on my sewing machine, life got super busy and my new pain and inflammation meds are throwing me for a loop (feel like I had a lobotomy!).
> 
> 
> So I ordered and now have a Brother CS6000i . I have used some spare fabric to play with it but haven't really worked on it too much. Need more scrap fabric to practice stitching on. I will try to take a pic and post it tomorrow, still need to name her. And the Brother PE770 is on sale on Amazon right now and I think I've convinced hubby to let me buy her
> 
> What would you ladies recommend as a good beginner project for a complete sewing novice? I am so thankful I found this group and now will have a new hobby! I am as always in awe of everyone's work!


Hooray for a new sewing machine.  I hope that you make many wonderful projects on it.  I agree wit Lois that the easy fit pants on YCMT are a perfect beginner project.  If I were you, I would get a few sewing projects under my belt before I order the PE770.  That way you are comfortable with one machine before you start learning another one.  It is hard to try and learn two skills at once.



nannye said:


> Here is a link to a picture of my machine, the website is French, but you can see the picture. the elna website didn't have a good pic.
> 
> *http://www.coudreetbroder.com/bouti...540&type=26&code_lg=lg_fr&num=10#.UUaSpdxzbxM*


It looks like a great machine.  I wish I could read the features but I'm sure it does everything!  My high school French isn't good enough to read the description.  LOL!


----------



## DisneyMom5

thomtas said:


> Sorry I haven't been back on to update on my sewing machine, life got super busy and my new pain and inflammation meds are throwing me for a loop (feel like I had a lobotomy!).
> 
> Sooooo....went to my grandpa's house to find my grandmother's sewing machine and other items and it was crazy! Some stuff in the guest room, some tucked in closets, some stuff in her previous craft room in piles, stacks, shelves, and then some in the attic!!! There was nothing together and I have a sewing machine that I think is missing parts?!?  So I convinced hubby I needed a new machine to learn on and then once I understand a machine I can figure out the old machine and I'll use it too.
> 
> So I ordered and now have a Brother CS6000i . I have used some spare fabric to play with it but haven't really worked on it too much. Need more scrap fabric to practice stitching on. I will try to take a pic and post it tomorrow, still need to name her. And the Brother PE770 is on sale on Amazon right now and I think I've convinced hubby to let me buy her (taxes came and we have been building our savings so I have the cash available, he doesn't need a new gun, LOL)...I really really want to be able to embroider on fabrics!!!  So a trip to a fabric store is in order for fabric and thread for my first project!!!!
> 
> What would you ladies recommend as a good beginner project for a complete sewing novice? I am so thankful I found this group and now will have a new hobby! I am as always in awe of everyone's work!
> 
> Sorry so long of a post! Hope everyone has a great week



I just bought one too!  It arrives tomorrow.  My old Kenmore was just not keeping up. I'm hanging on to it for teaching the girls and what not.
I have a stack of projects just waiting for the new machine to arrive!

I second starting with Easy Fits and I really like the Portrait Peasant dress (if you have girls.)


----------



## babynala

ivey_family said:


> Here are the dragon shirts I made last night and today for my boys.  I've 'owed' them some non-Disney shirts since Christmas and they helped pick the fabrics from my stash.  I added the quote from Tolkien because "Do not meddle with the affairs of dragons for you are crunchy and good with ketchup." wouldn't fit.
> 
> 
> Oh, btw, I was having terrible bird's nests the other day and my PE-770 has been acting up and making a funny noise whenever the carriage moved through a certain spot.  After opening up the throat plate, and removing the bobbin case twice(!), I found the cause of all my woes.  A tiny piece of stabilizer had gotten stuck to the inside of the bobbin race.  It was slowly growing by collecting lint and thread bits, but the first time I looked, I mistook it for something that was supposed to be there.  You know how there are tiny felt or fuzzy areas that are actually part of the machine?  It looked like one of those until I touched it and some black plaque came off and I realized it was not supposed to be there.
> 
> Anyway, we've all heard a lot about looking for a stray thread when a machine is acting up, but I thought it might be useful to have another possibility to look for if you ever have a similar problem.
> 
> Hope you all have a great weekend!
> Regards,
> C.


The dragon shirts are really cute and I love the saying you used. I'm impressed that you were able to figure out the problem with your machine.  Great job hunting down that scrap piece of stabilizer.  


Erin - Congrats on the new machine for you and your mom to share.  It is nice that you and your mom have a shared hobby.  I don't have the 770 so I'm not sure about the extra hoops.  I know other like having the extra 5X7 hoop so they can hoop while something else is stitching out.  I do have a 4x4 hoop for my machine and I use it for smaller items and small ITH projects so I don't have to use as much stabilizer. 

Andrea - glad to see you have gotten the sewing itch again.  Not to mention that actual time to sew   I have a Shark iron that I like and I think others recommended the Shark Professional series irons.  Can't wait to see your latest creations.  (Every now and then the picture of the cake you made for Alexa's b-day party comes into my head - it was AMAZING).



dianemom2 said:


> On Friday I put in a bid on ebay on a used Pfaff Coverlock machine.  It was a super low bid (like less than 1/2 of what they generally sell for) so I never thought I would win, but I did.  So now I have a Pfaff Coverlock machine on the way to my house.  It is missing the power cord and foot control so I will have to order those.  I can't get them until I see the shape of the plug connection.  Since I already have a very nice serger, my plan is to leave this one set up to do the coverstitch.  It gets very nice reviews.  I am on the hunt for a reasonably priced binding foot attachment for it.  The binding foot looks awesome!


Congrats on the new coverlock machine.  I hope you get the binding foot figured out.  I bet you would get a lot of use out of it. 



goteamwood said:


> Here is today's project before I take my embroidery machine in for service (it's fine but I feel like it needs maintenance. I have almost 5 Million stitches and Just got it in July.) These are Easter/Trip to Sunny Florida presents for my boys.The East fits as shorts I had done before captain america fully stitched out! Hulk's hair was all fill stitch too so it took forever. My boys are almost obsessed with superheroes as they are with Disney so they are going to LOVE these sets. And even though Easter is at the end of the trip I am just going to give them to them early so they can actually wear them when it is warm because who knows if/when it will ever warm up here in Chicago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a fun birthday set I made for a friend's twin daughters. She wanted them to go together, but one daughter is really into princesses and the other spiderman. So I used doc mcstuffins pigtails from lynnie pinnie on just peachy's spiderman and girly-ed it up with pink cupcakes to match her sister. I think it is cute and fun and I hope the little spiderman-loving girl loves it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now time to start packing for our trip, we leave Wednesday morning, driving to Alabama first to see my husband's cousin, then on to Orlando to see a friend (and breakfast at 'Ohana on Saturday!) before ultimately on to an island near Ft. Meyers my father in law lives that sells itself as an island without a beach. W/ two 3-year-olds. Should be interesting. Oh and I am told he has fire ants and poison ivy in his yard. Yikes!


The super hero outfits for the boys are awesome.  I just bought that same fabric for my daughter, who loves the Avengers, but I have to figure out something to make for her.  

The b-day shirts are so cute, love how you made the girly spiderman.  

Have fun on your trip and "enjoy the island without a beach"  I'm sure the boys will have a great time visiting with their grandfather.  At least you will get to enjoy some Disney magic and the warm weather. 



thomtas said:


> Sooooo....went to my grandpa's house to find my grandmother's sewing machine and other items and it was crazy! Some stuff in the guest room, some tucked in closets, some stuff in her previous craft room in piles, stacks, shelves, and then some in the attic!!! There was nothing together and I have a sewing machine that I think is missing parts?!?  So I convinced hubby I needed a new machine to learn on and then once I understand a machine I can figure out the old machine and I'll use it too.
> 
> So I ordered and now have a Brother CS6000i . I have used some spare fabric to play with it but haven't really worked on it too much. Need more scrap fabric to practice stitching on. I will try to take a pic and post it tomorrow, still need to name her. And the Brother PE770 is on sale on Amazon right now and I think I've convinced hubby to let me buy her (taxes came and we have been building our savings so I have the cash available, he doesn't need a new gun, LOL)...I really really want to be able to embroider on fabrics!!!  So a trip to a fabric store is in order for fabric and thread for my first project!!!!
> 
> What would you ladies recommend as a good beginner project for a complete sewing novice? I am so thankful I found this group and now will have a new hobby! I am as always in awe of everyone's work!
> 
> Sorry so long of a post! Hope everyone has a great week


YEAH! Congrats on the new machine.  You can look on-line to find a pillowcase dress tutorial or a simple twirl skirt tutorial.  The easy-fit pants from You Can Make This are also a great pattern.  So is the Simply Sweet dress from Scientific Seamstress on YCMT.  Good luck!



nannye said:


> I really need to get more sewing time. I really do sew instead of JUST buy stuff lol.


 or just pinning stuff on Pinterest that I want to make.


----------



## strega7

Hello all, I am still here, mainly lurking...., I haven't really made anything to post lately.  I am looking for a king kong or godzilla machine applique design.  If anybody has come across one, can you please direct me in the correct direction.  Somebody gave me a ton of really ugly city scape material, and I am trying to "cute" it up a bit.  Thanks for your help!

Marci


----------



## disneychic2

Question: How do you all keep your designs organized? I have all my designs on a thumb drive, and in folders on the drive, but when I want something specific, I have no idea which folder it is in. Do you categorize your designs and put all of say "Mickey" designs in one folder? I made the mistake of buying a cd of designs with over 3000 Disney designs on it. Yes, I said 3,000! So I have no idea what I have. DH put everything on a thumb drive for me and I guess there's a folder where I can view what's on there, but it doesn't work on my MacBook, so I haven't looked at it yet. Any help would be greatly appreciated! TIA!


----------



## goteamwood

strega7 said:


> Hello all, I am still here, mainly lurking...., I haven't really made anything to post lately.  I am looking for a king kong or godzilla machine applique design.  If anybody has come across one, can you please direct me in the correct direction.  Somebody gave me a ton of really ugly city scape material, and I am trying to "cute" it up a bit.  Thanks for your help!
> 
> Marci



I can't help with Godzilla or King Kong, but what about a superman/superhoero thing? I can totally see leaps-over-tall-buildings as a great superhero jumping point.

And I didn't grab the quotes, but thanks to everyone for the comments on the superhero outfits, I think my boys are going to be bananas over them. 

And no, Diane, they aren't feeling much better. One has finally gotten over the fever, but still has the croup cough, the other is still suffering with the fever and general malaise. They are bummed they have to miss preschool tomorrow because of it. At least they are getting it out of the way before driving 26 hours to FL (split over a few days.)


----------



## VBAndrea

I just took pictures of the outfit I made dd and also of the dog jeans I made her a couple of months ago and they will not upload onto photobucket.  I've heard people have had issues since they updated it.  It does nothing for me.  I try to upload by browsing my files, select what I want uploaded and then voila --- NOTHING HAPPENS!!!!  So I have pictures to show but don't know what to do to get them here.

My next project will be for a BG so I need to start that tomorrow.

Thank you all for the iron info.  As I was pressing my fabric yesterday my iron spit murky colored water onto my fabric.  It washes right out, but it really is time to replace my iron.

Diane -- if I get an over the door ironing board it will go on the door of our walk in attic so no one will be coming in and out that door on a regular basis.  But stability is exactly what my main concern is.  I iron a lot -- I even iron t-shirts that my kids sleep in or that my ds wears to soccer practice.  I was hoping to find a more expensive one that was sturdier, but can't find one on line and the stores have slim pickin's.  Congrats on your new serger!  I know with all the knits you've been doing it will get plenty of use.



goteamwood said:


> Here is today's project before I take my embroidery machine in for service (it's fine but I feel like it needs maintenance. I have almost 5 Million stitches and Just got it in July.) These are Easter/Trip to Sunny Florida presents for my boys.The East fits as shorts I had done before captain america fully stitched out! Hulk's hair was all fill stitch too so it took forever. My boys are almost obsessed with superheroes as they are with Disney so they are going to LOVE these sets. And even though Easter is at the end of the trip I am just going to give them to them early so they can actually wear them when it is warm because who knows if/when it will ever warm up here in Chicago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a fun birthday set I made for a friend's twin daughters. She wanted them to go together, but one daughter is really into princesses and the other spiderman. So I used doc mcstuffins pigtails from lynnie pinnie on just peachy's spiderman and girly-ed it up with pink cupcakes to match her sister. I think it is cute and fun and I hope the little spiderman-loving girl loves it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now time to start packing for our trip, we leave Wednesday morning, driving to Alabama first to see my husband's cousin, then on to Orlando to see a friend (and breakfast at 'Ohana on Saturday!) before ultimately on to an island near Ft. Meyers my father in law lives that sells itself as an island without a beach. W/ two 3-year-olds. Should be interesting. Oh and I am told he has fire ants and poison ivy in his yard. Yikes!


Both sets of shirts look great!  I love how you merged the designs.  I may eventually get some software to play with for wording and merging designs.  I have a Mac as well and wanted to get something inexpensive like Sew What Pro but never thought to investigate if it work with a Mac or not -- I may have to get embrillance.



thomtas said:


> Sorry I haven't been back on to update on my sewing machine, life got super busy and my new pain and inflammation meds are throwing me for a loop (feel like I had a lobotomy!).
> 
> Sooooo....went to my grandpa's house to find my grandmother's sewing machine and other items and it was crazy! Some stuff in the guest room, some tucked in closets, some stuff in her previous craft room in piles, stacks, shelves, and then some in the attic!!! There was nothing together and I have a sewing machine that I think is missing parts?!?  So I convinced hubby I needed a new machine to learn on and then once I understand a machine I can figure out the old machine and I'll use it too.
> 
> So I ordered and now have a Brother CS6000i . I have used some spare fabric to play with it but haven't really worked on it too much. Need more scrap fabric to practice stitching on. I will try to take a pic and post it tomorrow, still need to name her. And the Brother PE770 is on sale on Amazon right now and I think I've convinced hubby to let me buy her (taxes came and we have been building our savings so I have the cash available, he doesn't need a new gun, LOL)...I really really want to be able to embroider on fabrics!!!  So a trip to a fabric store is in order for fabric and thread for my first project!!!!
> 
> What would you ladies recommend as a good beginner project for a complete sewing novice? I am so thankful I found this group and now will have a new hobby! I am as always in awe of everyone's work!
> 
> Sorry so long of a post! Hope everyone has a great week


I'm excited for your new machine!  I agree that the Easy Fits are a great starter project and also agree that the Portrait Peasant is very good for beginners.



disneychic2 said:


> Question: How do you all keep your designs organized? I have all my designs on a thumb drive, and in folders on the drive, but when I want something specific, I have no idea which folder it is in. Do you categorize your designs and put all of say "Mickey" designs in one folder? I made the mistake of buying a cd of designs with over 3000 Disney designs on it. Yes, I said 3,000! So I have no idea what I have. DH put everything on a thumb drive for me and I guess there's a folder where I can view what's on there, but it doesn't work on my MacBook, so I haven't looked at it yet. Any help would be greatly appreciated! TIA!


I think I did it the way Nini recommended and have the files by designers on my computer.  I have two thumb drives.  One is Disney and the other is other designs.  I agree -- it's a pain finding things sometimes.  Embrillance makes a thumbnailer but not sure I want to spend $50 just to get it.  I also put images of a lot of my favorites on pinterest.


----------



## nowellsl

VBAndrea said:


> Thank you all for the iron info.  As I was pressing my fabric yesterday my iron spit murky colored water onto my fabric.  It washes right out, but it really is time to replace my iron.




Have you tried running some vinegar through it?  It might help.  Anyway, I do that to the coffee maker occasionally to clean it.


----------



## cogero

disneychic2 said:


> Question: How do you all keep your designs organized? I have all my designs on a thumb drive, and in folders on the drive, but when I want something specific, I have no idea which folder it is in. Do you categorize your designs and put all of say "Mickey" designs in one folder? I made the mistake of buying a cd of designs with over 3000 Disney designs on it. Yes, I said 3,000! So I have no idea what I have. DH put everything on a thumb drive for me and I guess there's a folder where I can view what's on there, but it doesn't work on my MacBook, so I haven't looked at it yet. Any help would be greatly appreciated! TIA!



Mine are organized by Designer and then subject. I do have the iconizer from Embird which pops a picture up when browsing so that helps.


----------



## NiniMorris

cogero said:


> Mine are organized by Designer and then subject. I do have the iconizer from Embird which pops a picture up when browsing so that helps.



I think the iconizer is probably the BEST money I ever spent that I didn't really need... I have a problem never being able to remember either who made the design or what the name of the design is...LOL/...

While I didn't really NEED it, it has sure made my life easier.  Of course, it only works if you actually unzip the file!  


Nini


----------



## VBAndrea

nowellsl said:


> Have you tried running some vinegar through it?  It might help.  Anyway, I do that to the coffee maker occasionally to clean it.



Good idea -- I have not tried that.  The iron is really old -- maybe about 10 years old and the light that tells me it's on doesn't work ever since I dropped the iron a few months ago.  I does a decent job of pressing though, but not perfect.


----------



## VBAndrea

I got photobucket to work now!!!  Well ,I didn't really get it to work, it decided to be cooperative this time.

Here are the jeans I made to match the dog shirt -- all appliques are Heather's.  I planned on putting some small paw prints scattered about too, but dd wanted to wear them right away so in the essence of time, no paw prints.  










And the wolf shirt and skirt -- I love these designs from AZ Embroidery Barn because they stitch out so fast!  I also wasn't keen on the fabric for the under layer of the skirt, but wanted to use from my stash.  Once finished though I think it looks really nice together.











Thanks for looking and now you all know I didn't crawl in a hole and quit sewing.  And I'm excited to sew and embroider again so I plan on doing more this week.


----------



## Lauren326

So I was introduced to your amazing talents through a MAW child I was a wish granter for.  I was wondering if any of you have your own businesses where you sell custom shirts/items?  I do not sew nor own a sewing machine.  We are going back to Disney in May with my 10yr old, 9 month old (will be her 1st time) & would love to get some shirts made.  Thanks!


----------



## thomtas

Lauren326 said:


> So I was introduced to your amazing talents through a MAW child I was a wish granter for.  I was wondering if any of you have your own businesses where you sell custom shirts/items?  I do not sew nor own a sewing machine.  We are going back to Disney in May with my 10yr old, 9 month old (will be her 1st time) & would love to get some shirts made.  Thanks!



It is against the rules to sell/promote selling on the board. If you look at the signature lines at the bottom of posts you can see some of the ladies Etsy or Ebay names. I do not sell but I have used the names and searched and many of these ladies have awesome stuff!!!! 

*Forgot to add~You can also send a message to a specific person whose work you like and find out if they make items for others.


----------



## goteamwood

disneychic2 said:


> Question: How do you all keep your designs organized? I have all my designs on a thumb drive, and in folders on the drive, but when I want something specific, I have no idea which folder it is in. Do you categorize your designs and put all of say "Mickey" designs in one folder? I made the mistake of buying a cd of designs with over 3000 Disney designs on it. Yes, I said 3,000! So I have no idea what I have. DH put everything on a thumb drive for me and I guess there's a folder where I can view what's on there, but it doesn't work on my MacBook, so I haven't looked at it yet. Any help would be greatly appreciated! TIA!



Needleworks is free and lets you open/view PES files on your mac. It also installs so they are viewable in the finder, but you have to unzip them. I beleive the embrilliance thumbnailer sees into the ZIPs, I know Embrilliance Essentials does. I have all my files organized by categories then sub folders inside. Like I have holidays then inside christmas, easter, st. Patricks day, valentines, etc. And same with Disney. I don't keep them by designer, but I keep all my emails in my gmail account so I can search for the name of the file in gmail.com and find the email from whomever I purchased it from.

Needleworks is free.


----------



## miprender

I can't believe I haven't logged in here in almost a month. I really haven't done much sewing either  And dare I say it but I think we are going to wear some of the same shirts from last year 

WTMTQ.... but everything posted is adorable 

Flora  So sorry about your Aunt.




nannye said:


> Embroidery people, where are your fave sites to get Disney Appliquees?
> 
> I have frou frou, lynnie pinnie, kenziemac sites bookmarked, but I'm looking for more Disney sites.
> 
> Thanks



DivasDoodles and SweetPeas place are some that I didn't see mentioned.



VBAndrea said:


> QUESTION
> 
> Does anyone have an over the door ironing board?  I would really like one to save space in my sewing/laundry/kitty bath room but I am worried that they might all be too flimsy for my needs.  If you have one please let me know your thoughts.
> 
> And also, irons were discussed a while back -- does anyone remember how long ago?  I'd like to go back and reread that section b/c tomorrow I will be able to afford a new iron.
> !



I have the same thing as Diane. It is an over the door holder for your ironing board. 



disneychic2 said:


> Question: How do you all keep your designs organized? I have all my designs on a thumb drive, and in folders on the drive, but when I want something specific, I have no idea which folder it is in. Do you categorize your designs and put all of say "Mickey" designs in one folder? I made the mistake of buying a cd of designs with over 3000 Disney designs on it. Yes, I said 3,000! So I have no idea what I have. DH put everything on a thumb drive for me and I guess there's a folder where I can view what's on there, but it doesn't work on my MacBook, so I haven't looked at it yet. Any help would be greatly appreciated! TIA!



I keep mine organized by type, but I rename the files too because I put who the designer is.


----------



## scrap_heaven

goteamwood said:


> On another note, i finished my under-the-sea baby quilt this morning, i love the way it turned out. It is not often that i am sad when i ship stuff off, but i will definitely miss this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i have all these ideas to do other versions of this quilt with appliques. I am thinking mickey/minnie next. I know i have plenty of fabrics for that on hand even.



I love this quilt! Every bit of it.  I would love to pick your brain about measurements.  I am making a pirate themed quilt for my son.


----------



## nannye

nannye said:


> Is anyone on FB and on the Disney Destash page? I'm trying to find it but coming up empty, if you could PM me a link I would so appreciate.


found it.


dianemom2 said:


> I ended up buying the Applique Avenue set.  It was a good deal and hopefully I will use some of the designs.  I like the designs from Just Peachy and they do stitch out well.  My issue is that 3 of the designs she sent me were empty files.  They must have been corrupted somehow.  I tried to download them twice and the same thing happened both times.  I contacted her to ask her to email them to me instead of getting them from the website and I never heard back from her.
> 
> It looks like a great machine.  I wish I could read the features but I'm sure it does everything!  My high school French isn't good enough to read the description.  LOL!



I bought the applique ave set too! 
Here is the link to the features in English. http://www.elna.com/en-ca/model_sewing_experience-540.php



babynala said:


> Erin - Congrats on the new machine for you and your mom to share.  It is nice that you and your mom have a shared hobby.  I don't have the 770 so I'm not sure about the extra hoops.  I know other like having the extra 5X7 hoop so they can hoop while something else is stitching out.  I do have a 4x4 hoop for my machine and I use it for smaller items and small ITH projects so I don't have to use as much stabilizer.
> 
> or just pinning stuff on Pinterest that I want to make.



Ha ha ha, 



disneychic2 said:


> Question: How do you all keep your designs organized? I have all my designs on a thumb drive, and in folders on the drive, but when I want something specific, I have no idea which folder it is in. Do you categorize your designs and put all of say "Mickey" designs in one folder? I made the mistake of buying a cd of designs with over 3000 Disney designs on it. Yes, I said 3,000! So I have no idea what I have. DH put everything on a thumb drive for me and I guess there's a folder where I can view what's on there, but it doesn't work on my MacBook, so I haven't looked at it yet. Any help would be greatly appreciated! TIA!



uh first question, where do I buy 3000 Disney designs???? lol 
I keep them all in folders categorized by stuff like fall, Halloween, Christmas, girlie, animals, boy, etc... I also have a Disney Folder and in that folder I categorize all the Disney stuff in more folders, princess, Christmas, cruise, monsters inc, mouse heads etc...  each design is subfoldered within those folders including a picture and separated by size.... confused lol  Probably not the best way but so far it works and I don't have a ton of designs. I kinda wish I had kept designers separated and I may start doing that.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

VBAndrea said:
			
		

> I got photobucket to work now!!!  Well ,I didn't really get it to work, it decided to be cooperative this time.
> 
> Here are the jeans I made to match the dog shirt -- all appliques are Heather's.  I planned on putting some small paw prints scattered about too, but dd wanted to wear them right away so in the essence of time, no paw prints.
> 
> And the wolf shirt and skirt -- I love these designs from AZ Embroidery Barn because they stitch out so fast!  I also wasn't keen on the fabric for the under layer of the skirt, but wanted to use from my stash.  Once finished though I think it looks really nice together.
> 
> Thanks for looking and now you all know I didn't crawl in a hole and quit sewing.  And I'm excited to sew and embroider again so I plan on doing more this week.



Very cute!!!! And I love the wolf design. I may need to look at that design site, thanks!


----------



## goteamwood

scrap_heaven said:


> I love this quilt! Every bit of it.  I would love to pick your brain about measurements.  I am making a pirate themed quilt for my son.



I am making 2 pirate quilts too! I bought fabric 18+ months ago for my boys' big boy room. Pm me and I'll send you the pattern/measurements I have. I'm going out of town this week so it might not be until after April 1. :/

And thanks. I loved how that quilt turned out too.


----------



## scrap_heaven

goteamwood said:


> I am making 2 pirate quilts too! I bought fabric 18+ months ago for my boys' big boy room. Pm me and I'll send you the pattern/measurements I have. I'm going out of town this week so it might not be until after April 1. :/
> 
> And thanks. I loved how that quilt turned out too.


Thank you so much! I sent you a pm


----------



## nannye

Mini Vent

So I was asked to make V's friend a dress for Disney. It has now turned into 2 dresses, 1 traditional Disney and 1 princess. My problem is that she wasn't very specific about what she wanted. She is Very wishy washy. I am doing a Simply Sweet. I suggested light purple and light pink alternating with princesses on each panel. I asked her to come over to measure her daughter. It was a 3 ring freaking circus with this 6 year old running all over my house/my parents, chasing my cat crawling on the floor, shaking my moms sewing table. ugh. I forgot to ask her to try on a sample so a couple days later I had her come again and try on the dress. SAME THING. The kid is running all over the house crawling all over the floor (in this sample dress) while I chat with her mother. It may be my house but it is not my place to tell her daughter how to behave. I can't imagine anyone allowing their kid to run all over someone elses house. If V ever did that ...... well you can bet she wouldn't because well she just wouldn't. She knows it is just not okay.  my parents were telling this little girl to go upstairs and not to do stuff and she wouldn't even listen to them. This kid is a total mess and that is because her mother does not control her AT ALL!

Ok that aside. so mom is wishy washy I suggested a light pink and purple for the skirt with princesses on them, she said yes. I specificially said light fabrics so the princesses would stand out. Next thing they come to try on the sample dress just to see size and she is asking about white she now wants white in it. white, pink and purple panels alternating. Okay..... (well that isn't going to look great but whatever). Next thing I hear she wants a darker pink for the ruffle and straps. so I go get a fabric that coordinates with the light pink and purple but is a darker pink. I tell her I got a darker pink. Now she wants dark pink and white. OMG I'm going insane. 

Last night I sent her a list of options, She texts me this morning and says she'll get back to me this afternoon. The full afternoon passes and I never hear from her. 

I really wanted to get a start on this dress so I decided not to seek out supply work today. Well that turned into a waste of a day! 

It becomes clear to me as I analyze her reaction looking at the fabrics, that she doesn't like the colors at all, but she didn't tell me that. I went out looking today and found a different fabric that I know she'll like better, as I know understand that she likes darker/brighter pink. I found a bright pink and purple tiara fabric that when used with alternating white for the skirt, I think it will look good. I also bought a coordinating fabric that goes with it for the ruffle. I text her tell her I found a fabric I think she'll like better and I'll email her a picture. She texts back awesome I'll email you back this evening. 

I do not hear from her until 11:15 pm. Argh so irritating because now I replied with a question and who knows when that will get answered. What drives me nuts is this. She is a SAHM. Her daughter is in school full days. I DO NOT mean to imply that SAHM stay at home all day or anything not at all. what is frustrating is that she said she would get back to me and didn't until hours later. She knew I was at home waiting for an answer. I said please get back to me asap I'd like to start the dress today. 

So 11:15 I hear back from her. She likes the fabrics I found today better and she thinks her daughter will as well, And I quote! "I'm really not a fan of light or pastel pink and purple." WTH   If you had said that from the very beginning when I suggested light pink and purple, I would not have wasted money buying fabric. Sure it will get used eventually but not the point! If you didn't like light pink and purple, why agree to it in the first place. 

Sigh..... So I email back asking what she wants for the ruffle and the sleeves and if she wants sparkly blue for the tiara applique on the bodice or a sparkly purple to match the other colors in the dress. so she emails back and asks for a white ruffle and sparkly purple for the tiara and for the sleeves too! (uhhh nope not an option that material is too expensive)

so wmailing back and forth tonight and most of it is decided. Talking about the second dress appliquees Same simply sweet design with panels and appliques and she wants me to do a mickey head, Minnie head and my first visit appliques and then repeat them on the back of the dress so each applique is used twice.   Why would you do that, why not pick 6 different appliques. 

sigh my head hurts. it is decided tho to have 6 different ones and she just said I trust your design so I'm going with my gut and doing the appliques that will look best.  

This woman makes me nuts!! lol 

okay done.... hmmm that wasn't really a mini vent. First prize to the one who actually read the whole thing. 

I feel a lot better however!


----------



## scrap_heaven

nannye said:


> Mini Vent
> 
> 
> I feel a lot better however!



OH man, that is a hot mess! I am sorry you are dealing with that type of customer.


----------



## cogero

nannye said:


> Mini Vent
> 
> So I was asked to make V's friend a dress for Disney. It has now turned into 2 dresses, 1 traditional Disney and 1 princess. My problem is that she wasn't very specific about what she wanted. She is Very wishy washy. I am doing a Simply Sweet. I suggested light purple and light pink alternating with princesses on each panel. I asked her to come over to measure her daughter. It was a 3 ring freaking circus with this 6 year old running all over my house/my parents, chasing my cat crawling on the floor, shaking my moms sewing table. ugh. I forgot to ask her to try on a sample so a couple days later I had her come again and try on the dress. SAME THING. The kid is running all over the house crawling all over the floor (in this sample dress) while I chat with her mother. It may be my house but it is not my place to tell her daughter how to behave. I can't imagine anyone allowing their kid to run all over someone elses house. If V ever did that ...... well you can bet she wouldn't because well she just wouldn't. She knows it is just not okay.  my parents were telling this little girl to go upstairs and not to do stuff and she wouldn't even listen to them. This kid is a total mess and that is because her mother does not control her AT ALL!
> 
> Ok that aside. so mom is wishy washy I suggested a light pink and purple for the skirt with princesses on them, she said yes. I specificially said light fabrics so the princesses would stand out. Next thing they come to try on the sample dress just to see size and she is asking about white she now wants white in it. white, pink and purple panels alternating. Okay..... (well that isn't going to look great but whatever). Next thing I hear she wants a darker pink for the ruffle and straps. so I go get a fabric that coordinates with the light pink and purple but is a darker pink. I tell her I got a darker pink. Now she wants dark pink and white. OMG I'm going insane.
> 
> Last night I sent her a list of options, She texts me this morning and says she'll get back to me this afternoon. The full afternoon passes and I never hear from her.
> 
> I really wanted to get a start on this dress so I decided not to seek out supply work today. Well that turned into a waste of a day!
> 
> It becomes clear to me as I analyze her reaction looking at the fabrics, that she doesn't like the colors at all, but she didn't tell me that. I went out looking today and found a different fabric that I know she'll like better, as I know understand that she likes darker/brighter pink. I found a bright pink and purple tiara fabric that when used with alternating white for the skirt, I think it will look good. I also bought a coordinating fabric that goes with it for the ruffle. I text her tell her I found a fabric I think she'll like better and I'll email her a picture. She texts back awesome I'll email you back this evening.
> 
> I do not hear from her until 11:15 pm. Argh so irritating because now I replied with a question and who knows when that will get answered. What drives me nuts is this. She is a SAHM. Her daughter is in school full days. I DO NOT mean to imply that SAHM stay at home all day or anything not at all. what is frustrating is that she said she would get back to me and didn't until hours later. She knew I was at home waiting for an answer. I said please get back to me asap I'd like to start the dress today.
> 
> So 11:15 I hear back from her. She likes the fabrics I found today better and she thinks her daughter will as well, And I quote! "I'm really not a fan of light or pastel pink and purple." WTH   If you had said that from the very beginning when I suggested light pink and purple, I would not have wasted money buying fabric. Sure it will get used eventually but not the point! If you didn't like light pink and purple, why agree to it in the first place.
> 
> Sigh..... So I email back asking what she wants for the ruffle and the sleeves and if she wants sparkly blue for the tiara applique on the bodice or a sparkly purple to match the other colors in the dress. so she emails back and asks for a white ruffle and sparkly purple for the tiara and for the sleeves too! (uhhh nope not an option that material is too expensive)
> 
> so wmailing back and forth tonight and most of it is decided. Talking about the second dress appliquees Same simply sweet design with panels and appliques and she wants me to do a mickey head, Minnie head and my first visit appliques and then repeat them on the back of the dress so each applique is used twice.   Why would you do that, why not pick 6 different appliques.
> 
> sigh my head hurts. it is decided tho to have 6 different ones and she just said I trust your design so I'm going with my gut and doing the appliques that will look best.
> 
> This woman makes me nuts!! lol
> 
> okay done.... hmmm that wasn't really a mini vent. First prize to the one who actually read the whole thing.
> 
> I feel a lot better however!




Uhm I hope you aren't doing this for free. Free means you get what I give you. This one is way to high maintenance though I can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## dianemom2

disneychic2 said:


> Question: How do you all keep your designs organized?


I don't really keep them organized.  I know that Andrea will have a hard time believing this but my designs are just thrown into three folders and are really a hot mess.  One of the few messy areas of my life.



strega7 said:


> I am looking for a king kong or godzilla machine applique design.
> Marci


Your idea sounds great.  I've never seen one of those designs but I am sure they exist somewhere.



goteamwood said:


> And no, Diane, they aren't feeling much better. One has finally gotten over the fever, but still has the croup cough, the other is still suffering with the fever and general malaise. They are bummed they have to miss preschool tomorrow because of it. At least they are getting it out of the way before driving 26 hours to FL (split over a few days.)


Oh no!  I hope they are better soon.  I remember when my younger dd had croup.  Do they still tell you take them outside in the cold night air to get them to breath better?



VBAndrea said:


> Thank you all for the iron info.  As I was pressing my fabric yesterday my iron spit murky colored water onto my fabric.  It washes right out, but it really is time to replace my iron.
> 
> Diane -- if I get an over the door ironing board it will go on the door of our walk in attic so no one will be coming in and out that door on a regular basis.  But stability is exactly what my main concern is.


Here is the updated version of my iron that I love:
http://www.amazon.com/Sunbeam-GCSBC...8&qid=1363649986&sr=8-2&keywords=sunbeam+iron

I don't think that you would like an over the door iron since you do so much ironing.  They just aren't as stable as a regular iron.  Also, mine is kind of a pain to put up and down.



VBAndrea said:


>


Both sets turned out great.  You can definitely tell that your dd loves animals!  I've never made the jeans with the appliqued squares on them.  I picked up a plain jean skirt at the thrift store yesterday and I am thinking of doing that with the skirt.  I always love how it turns out.



nannye said:


> Here is the link to the features in English. http://www.elna.com/en-ca/model_sewing_experience-540.php


Looks like a great machine with a ton of good features.  I am sure you will love sewing on it.



nannye said:


> Mini Vent
> 
> This woman makes me nuts!! lol
> 
> okay done.... hmmm that wasn't really a mini vent. First prize to the one who actually read the whole thing.
> 
> I feel a lot better however!


Glad that you could vent and that you feel better.  It sounds like this is a difficult mom with work with and the kid sounds like a nightmare.  I used to have a friend with a child like that.  I hated having them over.  They left a path of destruction wherever they went.  I think next time you plan something out with this mom, you need to have a sit down chat with her (while the kid is in school) and write out a plan.  Either that or have her give you 3 colors of fabric to work with and then tell her she has to give you free rein over everything else.  I can't wait to see your finished dresses.


----------



## nannye

scrap_heaven said:


> OH man, that is a hot mess! I am sorry you are dealing with that type of customer.



I see you are Ont, where are you located in ont?  Meh my own fault, I probably should have said no.


----------



## nannye

cogero said:


> Uhm I hope you aren't doing this for free. Free means you get what I give you. This one is way to high maintenance though I can't wait to see what you come up with.



Oh hell no she's paying for them! I am definitely charging less than I should, I already gave a price. I said $30 per dress. 



dianemom2 said:


> Glad that you could vent and that you feel better.  It sounds like this is a difficult mom with work with and the kid sounds like a nightmare.  I used to have a friend with a child like that.  I hated having them over.  They left a path of destruction wherever they went.  I think next time you plan something out with this mom, you need to have a sit down chat with her (while the kid is in school) and write out a plan.  Either that or have her give you 3 colors of fabric to work with and then tell her she has to give you free rein over everything else.  I can't wait to see your finished dresses.



Good thoughts Diane, I never knew there was a problem, because she agreed to light pink and purple, yes that's good, she said. if there was a problem she should have said can we go  so I went with it. Now I like the materials, they will get used, I have to pick up 1 more fabric that coordinates with the stuff I got and am not using for that dress. I'll wait until Fabricland has a 50% off sale again. all the materials I got were $20/ metre, but they were half price so makes it slightly more bearable. The last fabrics I got which were full price at a different store for $13/metre . And honestly part of it is my fault for just going and getting the material. I have learned now to go take pics and email pics of fabrics. Or doing a choice as you say. I've never made anything for anyone else. 

I guess I can't blame her entirely, she just didn't know any better I think. Not that that is any excuse for the way her child behaves. I still have not heard if she is stopping by this am.


----------



## nannye

And on a sidenote, V was with me at the fabric store yesterday and she saw the carousel fabric again. So guess what we went home with.... and I paid full price for it! $16/metre I nearly died. It is so not worth $16/metre. but she really did like it. She wants a dress.


----------



## disneychic2

Thanks everyone for all the responses for my design organization question! Lots of good advise.




goteamwood said:


> Needleworks is free and lets you open/view PES files on your mac. It also installs so they are viewable in the finder, but you have to unzip them. I beleive the embrilliance thumbnailer sees into the ZIPs, I know Embrilliance Essentials does. I have all my files organized by categories then sub folders inside. Like I have holidays then inside christmas, easter, st. Patricks day, valentines, etc. And same with Disney. I don't keep them by designer, but I keep all my emails in my gmail account so I can search for the name of the file in gmail.com and find the email from whomever I purchased it from.
> 
> Needleworks is free.



That sounds really good! I'll check it out. Thanks!



nannye said:


> uh first question, where do I buy 3000 Disney designs???? lol
> I keep them all in folders categorized by stuff like fall, Halloween, Christmas, girlie, animals, boy, etc... I also have a Disney Folder and in that folder I categorize all the Disney stuff in more folders, princess, Christmas, cruise, monsters inc, mouse heads etc...  each design is subfoldered within those folders including a picture and separated by size.... confused lol  Probably not the best way but so far it works and I don't have a ton of designs. I kinda wish I had kept designers separated and I may start doing that.



I bought the Applique Ave set also! I'll bet she earned more money in the last week than she has all year!

I got the 3000+ Disney designs from ebay. She had them on there all the time. And, she's in Canada! So you would get quick service. Took about 10 days for me to get the CD. I haven't looked at a ton of the designs yet, and have not stitched any of them, but plan to sometime this week. I'll let you know how they are. They got good reviews on ebay.



nannye said:


> Mini Vent
> I feel a lot better however!



Wow! What an experience! That would have sent me around the bend as well. I'm glad you now have the fabrics she can live with and can move forward. I hope she likes the finished dresses. I have no idea what the going rate is for something like that, but $30 doesn't seem like enough for what all you've had to go through!! Good luck!


----------



## disneychic2

VBAndrea said:


> I got photobucket to work now!!!  Well ,I didn't really get it to work, it decided to be cooperative this time.
> 
> Here are the jeans I made to match the dog shirt -- all appliques are Heather's.  I planned on putting some small paw prints scattered about too, but dd wanted to wear them right away so in the essence of time, no paw prints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the wolf shirt and skirt -- I love these designs from AZ Embroidery Barn because they stitch out so fast!  I also wasn't keen on the fabric for the under layer of the skirt, but wanted to use from my stash.  Once finished though I think it looks really nice together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking and now you all know I didn't crawl in a hole and quit sewing.  And I'm excited to sew and embroider again so I plan on doing more this week.



Love this outfit! That wolf design is beautiful. Glad you were able to use some non-favorite fabric for the underskirt.


----------



## nannye

I saw the coolest iron. It was expensive, like $120 for us, but it stays flat the whole time no accidental tipping or scoching etc.. kinda cool


----------



## nannye

disneychic2 said:


> I got the 3000+ Disney designs from ebay. She had them on there all the time. And, she's in Canada! So you would get quick service. Took about 10 days for me to get the CD. I haven't looked at a ton of the designs yet, and have not stitched any of them, but plan to sometime this week. I'll let you know how they are. They got good reviews on ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! What an experience! That would have sent me around the bend as well. I'm glad you now have the fabrics she can live with and can move forward. I hope she likes the finished dresses. I have no idea what the going rate is for something like that, but $30 doesn't seem like enough for what all you've had to go through!! Good luck!



No I will definitely be charging more if I do it for someone else, at least $40.

She came this morning to look at the fabric and decided on the tiara fabric for the panels, ruffle and straps(and white of course) so buying the diamond fabric was a waste in the end oh well


----------



## NiniMorris

I am so bummed...I just got to whine a bit!


I love the beach.  Almost as much as I love Disney.

For the past several years we have taken a beach trip as soon as the kids got out of school and a Disney vacation in either September or November.

This year, we owe my grand daughter a beach trip since she could not play at the beach last year.  Her daddy wanted to take her for a short Disney trip for her birthday...so we thought we would combine the two...Disney for a few days then a weekend at the beach, just before school starts.

Somehow, that morphed into a million different things, ending with renting a 4 bedroom condo in Destin for a week.  My son and his family and my daughter and her family were going with us.  We put down a non refundable deposit and all was set in stone.

My daughter in law has been having problems deciding to put grand princess in public school or private school.  She FINALLY made up her mind.....today...and found out the new school year starts while we are in Destin!

We could still go...except for the fact that the price gets MUCH more expensive when you divide things by 2 instead of 3....Overall it will add about $1000 to the trip...something I just can't swing right now.  

So...I not only lost my beach vacation...I also lost my deposit!


GRRRRR



Nini


----------



## pyrxtc

thomtas said:


> What would you ladies recommend as a good beginner project for a complete sewing novice? I am so thankful I found this group and now will have a new hobby! I am as always in awe of everyone's work!
> 
> Sorry so long of a post! Hope everyone has a great week



if you have a girl, a pillowcase dress is super easy.



nannye said:


> Mini Vent
> So I was asked to make V's friend a dress for Disney. It has now turned into 2 dresses, 1 traditional Disney and 1 princess. My problem is that she wasn't very specific about what she wanted.



I'm sorry your friend was such a pain and it sounds like her DD was too. makes me happy that my neighbor wasn't like that and just trusted me. I hope she likes the dress. I would have charged her for each fabric I bought for that dress since she didn't tell you at first and you already spent the money.



nannye said:


> No I will definitely be charging more if I do it for someone else, at least $40.
> 
> She came this morning to look at the fabric and decided on the tiara fabric for the panels, ruffle and straps(and white of course) so buying the diamond fabric was a waste in the end oh well



I hope that she loves the dress !!! may all your other customer's be easier than this one !


----------



## dianemom2

nannye said:


> Oh hell no she's paying for them! I am definitely charging less than I should, I already gave a price. I said $30 per dress.


That's very inexpensive for a dress with that many appliques.  You are giving her a good bargain.  Let's hope she appreciates it 



nannye said:


> And on a sidenote, V was with me at the fabric store yesterday and she saw the carousel fabric again. So guess what we went home with.... and I paid full price for it! $16/metre I nearly died. It is so not worth $16/metre. but she really did like it. She wants a dress.


Mary Poppins dress in works???



disneychic2 said:


> Wow! What an experience! That would have sent me around the bend as well. I'm glad you now have the fabrics she can live with and can move forward. I hope she likes the finished dresses. I have no idea what the going rate is for something like that, but $30 doesn't seem like enough for what all you've had to go through!! Good luck!


I totally agree that $30 doesn't seem like enough.



NiniMorris said:


> My daughter in law has been having problems deciding to put grand princess in public school or private school.  She FINALLY made up her mind.....today...and found out the new school year starts while we are in Destin!
> 
> We could still go...except for the fact that the price gets MUCH more expensive when you divide things by 2 instead of 3....Overall it will add about $1000 to the trip...something I just can't swing right now.
> 
> So...I not only lost my beach vacation...I also lost my deposit!
> 
> Nini


Can you re-rent the beach place to somebody else?  Even if you discounted it a bit, you might still get some of the money back.


----------



## nannye

pyrxtc said:


> if you have a girl, a pillowcase dress is super easy.
> 
> I'm sorry your friend was such a pain and it sounds like her DD was too. makes me happy that my neighbor wasn't like that and just trusted me. I hope she likes the dress. I would have charged her for each fabric I bought for that dress since she didn't tell you at first and you already spent the money.
> 
> I hope that she loves the dress !!! may all your other customer's be easier than this one !



Well I guess I have also learned that I should have just gone with what I originally thought rather than asking her what color she wants the straps or the ruffle or blah blah blah. I have learned my lesson! ultimately I do think the end result is going to look nicer.  



dianemom2 said:


> That's very inexpensive for a dress with that many appliques.  You are giving her a good bargain.  Let's hope she appreciates it
> 
> 
> Mary Poppins dress in works???
> 
> 
> I totally agree that $30 doesn't seem like enough.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Well, she wouldn`t have a clue how much it would cost so to her $30 is probably already expensive!
> 
> Mary Poppins dress..... with the carousel fabric no. well not for Disney anyways. I did just order fabric for V`s MP dress. She will eventually get a carousel dress tho it isn`t high on the list of priorities.
> 
> Today I didn`t have any work for school. I also didn`t call in this am to see if there was something. I took my chances. First week after march break there won`t be much. I will call in tomorrow morning to try and get some. of course now it is 12:20 and that means I will not have gotten enough sleep. If I don`t get enough sleep I have a headache that just lasts all day   We will see. I am booked for all day Friday and part of me wants to just take tomorrow off too.... V might be sick tomorrow but I doubt it.
> 
> She went home sick from school today complaining of a headache and ear ache and a bit of a fever. Surprisingly Dad picked her up and took her home, her mom didn`t check with me to see if I was working or if I could pick her up and take her home. NOT that I am complaining. It was lovely to not have to pick her up and I got lots accomplished.
> 
> I got both dresses fully cut out. My black polka dot fabric arrived this morning and I washed it right away so I could cut into it this afternoon.
> omg Chiara I am so glad you recommended the Riley Blake the difference in quality to my fabric land polkadots was amazing.
> It took FOREVER to cut out both dresses. I did watch 2 movies as well.  The panels are ready for appliques.
> 
> I might start sewing it tomorrow, will depend on if I work, have V or if I go visit puppies tomorrow morning with my parents. That takes a couple hours so....
> 
> I kinda hope V is sick tomorrow. I hate to see her sick, but.... If she is and I`m not working I can decide if I want to offer to go pick her up and bring her to my house (I need to get stuff done) so I will get paid for some hours or if I leave her with her mom or dad staying home with her so I have a total day off. Believe it or not tough decision! It`s a 30 min drive between our  houses.
> 
> Odds are that she will be going to school I bet. I wish her school had a 24 hour fever free rule but they don`t or if they do her mom doesn`t follow it. There are times she goes when really she should be home (not often ) but this is one of those times.


----------



## MinnieFanatic

Hello everyone! I have been quietly reading these threads for...a year?! And just now finally decided to take the jump off and dust off the ol' machine and make something. Here's the funny part: it's not even Disney themed! We're headed to that other park in Orlando...so this is a Funktional Threads "Rachel" inspired by Minion Mayhem. We're having character breakfast there so....
Thank you to everyone on this thread for their beautiful work. I have drooled over them for so long. 
I hope this picture works! Here goes nothing. Don't look too closely either! Lol.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

MinnieFanatic said:
			
		

> Hello everyone! I have been quietly reading these threads for...a year?! And just now finally decided to take the jump off and dust off the ol' machine and make something. Here's the funny part: it's not even Disney themed! We're headed to that other park in Orlando...so this is a Funktional Threads "Rachel" inspired by Minion Mayhem. We're having character breakfast there so....
> Thank you to everyone on this thread for their beautiful work. I have drooled over them for so long.
> I hope this picture works! Here goes nothing. Don't look too closely either! Lol.



Love this!!! Do you have a serger? Or did you use a sewing machine? Curious about the fabric used and the seams. I have this pattern, but I am afraid to try it yet. Any pointers would be great. And glad you jumped in!


Nannye...wow. You have some patience! I can't even get my DDs dresses made, let alone make one for someone so picky for only $30. She has no idea how lucky she is!!!! And I can't wait to see them!


----------



## MinnieFanatic

Hi, Baby Rapunzel thanks for the welcome and the love!!!! No I do not have a serger. I just used my brother which i hate. I'm getting a Janome as soon as I can talk DH into it. I got my 8 yr old a sew mini and love it so now I need a bigger Janome. I think a serger might be easier but I just found the overedge stitch and used that for the trim on the hem.  I got the knits from Joanns and ordered the tshirt from Zumies. I wanted more pattern-y fun fabric but was out of time to order online so I had to settle for what joanns had in the store here in md. I used the front of the shirt and did the back out of knit. The fabrics were all cotton knits but the purple was heavy so the dress is kinda thick. I would choose all lighter knits next time. I am a complete beginner and I cannot sew straight (obviously) but the pattern was fairly easy. I joined the funktional threads pattern group on fb and that helped with some tips. I can send you a pm with a couple of the tips if you want--I feel like I am going on and on now. Overall it was not bad to cut and put together. I had to get a friend to help me with the collar. Now that i have done it once I am ready to try more. 

And I agree w/you about NannyE. Erin you are an excellent friend and I think the dresses will be gorgeous!!! Tack on an extra zero to the price of that baby LOL!


----------



## love to stitch

goteamwood said:


> VTU on Facebook (Very Truly Yours I think?) Is a group you need approval for, I haven't every bought anything but it looks like a good princess selection. I don't do much with princesses.
> I also got a bunch of stuff from Nobbie Neez which is a FB one you "friend" and she has specials that are limited to the first 3 who respond type thing. I have gotten a bunch from her, she had a deal with a boutique CD with a TON of designs on it, but I can't say I was thrilled with the way they stitch. I have had a TON of issues with them, I had an elmo I used that was so thick with the satin stitch it was making the machine thump and shimmy something awful, I just bought Heathresue's elmo and haven't looked back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new machine. I very nearly bought myself an Innovis 4000d last night on ebay then I realized that even though it was a great price I don't actually have that money so I resisted. And my hubby isn't ob board with upgrading my machine since it is only a little more than 6 months old. (but 4.7 million stitches!)
> 
> I used the Applique Ave "Boo" when I made my friend's Monsters inc shirt:
> 
> 
> And I just recently stitched out the mickey head with the split red/black with the buttons and I really liked that. The others I have not tried.
> 
> I am sorry about your issues with just peachy. I use a lot of her stuff in my etsy shop and have been happy with the way it stitches out. I like the wider satin stitch. I belong to a group appliqué herald on facebook which I think she helps administer and have gotten good responses through there. I know she just moved recently and was without internet access for a couple weeks.
> 
> Here is today's project before I take my embroidery machine in for service (it's fine but I feel like it needs maintenance. I have almost 5 Million stitches and Just got it in July.) These are Easter/Trip to Sunny Florida presents for my boys.The East fits as shorts I had done before captain america fully stitched out! Hulk's hair was all fill stitch too so it took forever. My boys are almost obsessed with superheroes as they are with Disney so they are going to LOVE these sets. And even though Easter is at the end of the trip I am just going to give them to them early so they can actually wear them when it is warm because who knows if/when it will ever warm up here in Chicago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a fun birthday set I made for a friend's twin daughters. She wanted them to go together, but one daughter is really into princesses and the other spiderman. So I used doc mcstuffins pigtails from lynnie pinnie on just peachy's spiderman and girly-ed it up with pink cupcakes to match her sister. I think it is cute and fun and I hope the little spiderman-loving girl loves it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now time to start packing for our trip, we leave Wednesday morning, driving to Alabama first to see my husband's cousin, then on to Orlando to see a friend (and breakfast at 'Ohana on Saturday!) before ultimately on to an island near Ft. Meyers my father in law lives that sells itself as an island without a beach. W/ two 3-year-olds. Should be interesting. Oh and I am told he has fire ants and poison ivy in his yard. Yikes!



Those are really cute outfits.



VBAndrea said:


> I got photobucket to work now!!!  Well ,I didn't really get it to work, it decided to be cooperative this time.
> 
> Here are the jeans I made to match the dog shirt -- all appliques are Heather's.  I planned on putting some small paw prints scattered about too, but dd wanted to wear them right away so in the essence of time, no paw prints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the wolf shirt and skirt -- I love these designs from AZ Embroidery Barn because they stitch out so fast!  I also wasn't keen on the fabric for the under layer of the skirt, but wanted to use from my stash.  Once finished though I think it looks really nice together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking and now you all know I didn't crawl in a hole and quit sewing.  And I'm excited to sew and embroider again so I plan on doing more this week.



The top and jeans are really cute and the wolf outfit is beautiful.



MinnieFanatic said:


> Hello everyone! I have been quietly reading these threads for...a year?! And just now finally decided to take the jump off and dust off the ol' machine and make something. Here's the funny part: it's not even Disney themed! We're headed to that other park in Orlando...so this is a Funktional Threads "Rachel" inspired by Minion Mayhem. We're having character breakfast there so....
> Thank you to everyone on this thread for their beautiful work. I have drooled over them for so long.
> I hope this picture works! Here goes nothing. Don't look too closely either! Lol.



Very cute!


----------



## DMGeurts

I have no idea where I've left off...  I try to hard to stay caught up here, and I just can't.  Sigh...

Erin...  I definately think you did not charge enough for making that dress...  The time put into it already has (IMO) exceeded what you are being paid, and you haven't even started it yet.  YIKES!  I hope that lady and her dd enjoy that dress a lot!  

Minniefanatic...  Love the dress you made - the colors really go great together with the theme.

Andrea...  Love the outfits for Miss A.

Goteamatwood...  Love everything - as usual...  You really have an eye for pairing fabrics.  

******************************************************************

I have no idea when the last time I posted a bag was...  So, I apologize if there are any repeats.  































Thanks for letting me share.  

D~


----------



## DisneyMom5

DMGeurts said:


> I have no idea when the last time I posted a bag was...  So, I apologize if there are any repeats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Love this one!  And the expression on Jesse's face on the Jesse purse.  Love!


----------



## nannye

BabyRapunzel said:


> Love this!!! Do you have a serger? Or did you use a sewing machine? Curious about the fabric used and the seams. I have this pattern, but I am afraid to try it yet. Any pointers would be great. And glad you jumped in!
> 
> 
> Nannye...wow. You have some patience! I can't even get my DDs dresses made, let alone make one for someone so picky for only $30. She has no idea how lucky she is!!!! And I can't wait to see them!



I don't know that I would say se s picky, more so indecisive. Again also my fault for checking with her on for what she wants for each thing.


----------



## disneychic2

pyrxtc said:


> I hope that she loves the dress !!! may all your other customer's be easier than this one !



Hey there! Haven't seen much of you lately. Are you all ready to move? Or have you moved already? Can't remember your timeline. Good to see you again!



MinnieFanatic said:


> Hello everyone! I have been quietly reading these threads for...a year?! And just now finally decided to take the jump off and dust off the ol' machine and make something. Here's the funny part: it's not even Disney themed! We're headed to that other park in Orlando...so this is a Funktional Threads "Rachel" inspired by Minion Mayhem. We're having character breakfast there so....
> Thank you to everyone on this thread for their beautiful work. I have drooled over them for so long.
> I hope this picture works! Here goes nothing. Don't look too closely either! Lol.



Welcome! So glad you took the plunge. The dress you made was wonderful. You did a very good job on it. I hope it leads to lots more cuteness that you'll share with us. Doesn't have to be Disney at all!

D~ as I said on your ptr, love the Dopey bag!! Nice to see all the other bags again too. 



I have been playing around with my machine, doing a few "in the hoop" projects.














I'm going to put a fun chapstik and some money in the little change purses and give the to my granddaughters for Easter.

ETA: forgot to say the patterns I used came from Five Star Fonts Embroidery


----------



## miprender

NiniMorris said:


> I am so bummed...I just got to whine a bit!
> 
> 
> I love the beach.  Almost as much as I love Disney.
> 
> For the past several years we have taken a beach trip as soon as the kids got out of school and a Disney vacation in either September or November.
> 
> This year, we owe my grand daughter a beach trip since she could not play at the beach last year.  Her daddy wanted to take her for a short Disney trip for her birthday...so we thought we would combine the two...Disney for a few days then a weekend at the beach, just before school starts.
> 
> Somehow, that morphed into a million different things, ending with renting a 4 bedroom condo in Destin for a week.  My son and his family and my daughter and her family were going with us.  We put down a non refundable deposit and all was set in stone.
> 
> My daughter in law has been having problems deciding to put grand princess in public school or private school.  She FINALLY made up her mind.....today...and found out the new school year starts while we are in Destin!
> 
> We could still go...except for the fact that the price gets MUCH more expensive when you divide things by 2 instead of 3....Overall it will add about $1000 to the trip...something I just can't swing right now.
> 
> So...I not only lost my beach vacation...I also lost my deposit!
> 
> 
> GRRRRR
> 
> Nini



 That stinks 



MinnieFanatic said:


> Hello everyone! I have been quietly reading these threads for...a year?! And just now finally decided to take the jump off and dust off the ol' machine and make something. Here's the funny part: it's not even Disney themed! We're headed to that other park in Orlando...so this is a Funktional Threads "Rachel" inspired by Minion Mayhem. We're having character breakfast there so....
> Thank you to everyone on this thread for their beautiful work. I have drooled over them for so long.
> I hope this picture works! Here goes nothing. Don't look too closely either! Lol.



Great job. I've seen so many cute dresses with this pattern.



DMGeurts said:


> I have no idea where I've left off...  I try to hard to stay caught up here, and I just can't.  Sigh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> D~



 Love your newest bag. 



disneychic2 said:


> I have been playing around with my machine, doing a few "in the hoop" projects.



I love the ITH projects. I just did the CrossBody Bag one for my DD's ipod touch.


----------



## NiniMorris

Spoke with daughter in law...she is upset that we are putting our family vacation in front of her daughters education.  She said it was only a $500 deposit... I guess she has a lot more money than I do if she is unconcerned about loosing $500..


So, with our June short trip to Disney we will probably take a short drive over to the beach for a few days...


But...on a sewing note, I finished two Dumbo dresses today...they are going in the box with the two Steamboat Willie dresses and the two Snow White dresses... and I can now devote some more time to finishing up my launch dress and work on a skirt pattern I get to test...


Nini


----------



## goteamwood

MinnieFanatic said:


> Hello everyone! I have been quietly reading these threads for...a year?! And just now finally decided to take the jump off and dust off the ol' machine and make something. Here's the funny part: it's not even Disney themed! We're headed to that other park in Orlando...so this is a Funktional Threads "Rachel" inspired by Minion Mayhem. We're having character breakfast there so....
> Thank you to everyone on this thread for their beautiful work. I have drooled over them for so long.
> I hope this picture works! Here goes nothing. Don't look too closely either! Lol.



Very cute. I love the minions. What a fun dress and very impressive first project. I need to get over my knit-phobia and make something. I'll have to try that dress pattern. 


DMGeurts said:


> I have no idea where I've left off...  I try to hard to stay caught up here, and I just can't.  Sigh...
> 
> Erin...  I definately think you did not charge enough for making that dress...  The time put into it already has (IMO) exceeded what you are being paid, and you haven't even started it yet.  YIKES!  I hope that lady and her dd enjoy that dress a lot!
> 
> Minniefanatic...  Love the dress you made - the colors really go great together with the theme.
> 
> Andrea...  Love the outfits for Miss A.
> 
> Goteamatwood...  Love everything - as usual...  You really have an eye for pairing fabrics.
> 
> ******************************************************************
> 
> I have no idea when the last time I posted a bag was...  So, I apologize if there are any repeats.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> D~


As always, stunning. And love Jessie and Dopey. You had everyone stumped on FB. 



NiniMorris said:


> Spoke with daughter in law...she is upset that we are putting our family vacation in front of her daughters education.  She said it was only a $500 deposit... I guess she has a lot more money than I do if she is unconcerned about loosing $500..
> 
> So, with our June short trip to Disney we will probably take a short drive over to the beach for a few days...
> 
> But...on a sewing note, I finished two Dumbo dresses today...they are going in the box with the two Steamboat Willie dresses and the two Snow White dresses... and I can now devote some more time to finishing up my launch dress and work on a skirt pattern I get to test...
> 
> Nini



Sounds like she should send you the money since its "only" $500. Yikes. Too bad you can't get someone else to come as the other 1/3. My in-laws canceled going with us to Disney last year, a month before we left the decided to get divorced. But my friend and her husband were able to take the spots in our art of animation reservation.


----------



## NiniMorris

Well, we will probably be taking the Grand Princess with us on the Disney/beach trip in June...fulfilling the promise we made to her for a do over beach trip.  I will charge her momma a premium  for her daughter's portion of the trip.  


Now for my problem I seriously need help in solving...

Fabric Storage  

I have two basic types of storage issues...fabric that I buy with no idea what I am going to use it for (Stash) and fabric that  I over buy... like an extra yard or two... (also ends up being stash after project is over)
I KNOW the best way to solve both problems is to stop over buying fabric...but it is a sickness and I can't!

I am out of ideas for this type of fabric storage.  I am on a VERY limited budget (almost non existent) and NEED to come up with a plan...my ginormous sewing studio has walls that are closing in on me!

I am currently using the unused cabinets in the kitchen area of the studio as fabric storage...but they are now out of room.  I have shelves under my 12 foot cutting table to hold current projects, and a large dresser under my 10 foot quilting table that holds fabric of past projects.  

The top of the cutting table is a joke...I only know there is a table underneath all the fabric because I remember seeing it...once... 

The messiness is causing this claustrophobic momma to go crazy!

So... keeping in mind that I want to keep the budget at zero, I only want to store washed new fabric in a way that I can tell at a glance what I have (so I can 'shop' my stash) and that I have zero unused floor space...what suggestions do you have ...and I already know I need serious therapy...but it is not in the budget!

Nini


----------



## pyrxtc

MinnieFanatic said:


> Hello everyone! I have been quietly reading these threads for...a year?! And just now finally decided to take the jump off and dust off the ol' machine and make something. Here's the funny part: it's not even Disney themed! We're headed to that other park in Orlando...so this is a Funktional Threads "Rachel" inspired by Minion Mayhem. We're having character breakfast there so....
> Thank you to everyone on this thread for their beautiful work. I have drooled over them for so long.
> I hope this picture works! Here goes nothing. Don't look too closely either! Lol.



I like the dress. I love the colors you brought in.



disneychic2 said:


> Hey there! Haven't seen much of you lately. Are you all ready to move? Or have you moved already? Can't remember your timeline. Good to see you again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to put a fun chapstik and some money in the little change purses and give the to my granddaughters for Easter.
> 
> ETA: forgot to say the patterns I used came from Five Star Fonts Embroidery



Still selling the house and won't be moving until the end of June. It's such a  pain to try to sell while not being able to pack because the movers have to pack it.

I haven't been sewing much in the last few weeks until last week when I started working on my DD's Sailor Moon contest. Shirting fabric is very different to work with, that's for sure. I like the crispness of it though. I had a friend over yesterday who wanted to learn how to follow a pattern to make clothes for her DD and that was fun. We only got everything cut out but at least that's done. She will be back next week so I can show her how to pin it up and sew it together.

Those change purses look great. They look like a lot of work. Your grand-daughters will love them.

DMGeurts - love the purses. My fav is Dopey and the hat.


----------



## love to stitch

DMGeurts said:


> I have no idea where I've left off...  I try to hard to stay caught up here, and I just can't.  Sigh...
> 
> Erin...  I definately think you did not charge enough for making that dress...  The time put into it already has (IMO) exceeded what you are being paid, and you haven't even started it yet.  YIKES!  I hope that lady and her dd enjoy that dress a lot!
> 
> Minniefanatic...  Love the dress you made - the colors really go great together with the theme.
> 
> Andrea...  Love the outfits for Miss A.
> 
> Goteamatwood...  Love everything - as usual...  You really have an eye for pairing fabrics.
> 
> ******************************************************************
> 
> I have no idea when the last time I posted a bag was...  So, I apologize if there are any repeats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> D~



I love them all!



disneychic2 said:


> Hey there! Haven't seen much of you lately. Are you all ready to move? Or have you moved already? Can't remember your timeline. Good to see you again!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! So glad you took the plunge. The dress you made was wonderful. You did a very good job on it. I hope it leads to lots more cuteness that you'll share with us. Doesn't have to be Disney at all!
> 
> D~ as I said on your ptr, love the Dopey bag!! Nice to see all the other bags again too.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been playing around with my machine, doing a few "in the hoop" projects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to put a fun chapstik and some money in the little change purses and give the to my granddaughters for Easter.
> 
> ETA: forgot to say the patterns I used came from Five Star Fonts Embroidery



Everything looks great!


----------



## pyrxtc

NiniMorris said:


> Well, we will probably be taking the Grand Princess with us on the Disney/beach trip in June...fulfilling the promise we made to her for a do over beach trip.  I will charge her momma a premium  for her daughter's portion of the trip.
> 
> 
> Now for my problem I seriously need help in solving...
> 
> Fabric Storage
> 
> I have two basic types of storage issues...fabric that I buy with no idea what I am going to use it for (Stash) and fabric that  I over buy... like an extra yard or two... (also ends up being stash after project is over)
> I KNOW the best way to solve both problems is to stop over buying fabric...but it is a sickness and I can't!
> 
> I am out of ideas for this type of fabric storage.  I am on a VERY limited budget (almost non existent) and NEED to come up with a plan...my ginormous sewing studio has walls that are closing in on me!
> 
> I am currently using the unused cabinets in the kitchen area of the studio as fabric storage...but they are now out of room.  I have shelves under my 12 foot cutting table to hold current projects, and a large dresser under my 10 foot quilting table that holds fabric of past projects.
> 
> The top of the cutting table is a joke...I only know there is a table underneath all the fabric because I remember seeing it...once...
> 
> The messiness is causing this claustrophobic momma to go crazy!
> 
> So... keeping in mind that I want to keep the budget at zero, I only want to store washed new fabric in a way that I can tell at a glance what I have (so I can 'shop' my stash) and that I have zero unused floor space...what suggestions do you have ...and I already know I need serious therapy...but it is not in the budget!
> 
> Nini



Wish I could help but good luck !!


----------



## disneychic2

NiniMorris said:


> I am so bummed...I just got to whine a bit!
> 
> 
> I love the beach.  Almost as much as I love Disney.
> 
> For the past several years we have taken a beach trip as soon as the kids got out of school and a Disney vacation in either September or November.
> 
> This year, we owe my grand daughter a beach trip since she could not play at the beach last year.  Her daddy wanted to take her for a short Disney trip for her birthday...so we thought we would combine the two...Disney for a few days then a weekend at the beach, just before school starts.
> 
> Somehow, that morphed into a million different things, ending with renting a 4 bedroom condo in Destin for a week.  My son and his family and my daughter and her family were going with us.  We put down a non refundable deposit and all was set in stone.
> 
> My daughter in law has been having problems deciding to put grand princess in public school or private school.  She FINALLY made up her mind.....today...and found out the new school year starts while we are in Destin!
> 
> We could still go...except for the fact that the price gets MUCH more expensive when you divide things by 2 instead of 3....Overall it will add about $1000 to the trip...something I just can't swing right now.
> 
> So...I not only lost my beach vacation...I also lost my deposit!
> 
> 
> GRRRRR
> 
> 
> 
> Nini





NiniMorris said:


> Spoke with daughter in law...she is upset that we are putting our family vacation in front of her daughters education.  She said it was only a $500 deposit... I guess she has a lot more money than I do if she is unconcerned about loosing $500..
> 
> 
> So, with our June short trip to Disney we will probably take a short drive over to the beach for a few days...
> 
> 
> But...on a sewing note, I finished two Dumbo dresses today...they are going in the box with the two Steamboat Willie dresses and the two Snow White dresses... and I can now devote some more time to finishing up my launch dress and work on a skirt pattern I get to test...
> 
> 
> Nini



I dropped your quote yesterday and didn't even realize it! I was so sorry to hear about the trip! That is so hard to swallow, especially since it affects so many people! And believe me, $500 is considered A LOT of money to lots of us!! I hope this doesn't end up being a source on contention between you and your DIL. 

Glad you were able to get a lot of sewing done. That's therapy for me, hope it works that way for you as well. 



NiniMorris said:


> Well, we will probably be taking the Grand Princess with us on the Disney/beach trip in June...fulfilling the promise we made to her for a do over beach trip.  *I will charge her momma a premium  for her daughter's portion of the trip.  *
> 
> Good for you! Glad you get to fulfill your promise.
> 
> 
> 
> Now for my problem I seriously need help in solving...
> 
> Fabric Storage
> 
> I have two basic types of storage issues...fabric that I buy with no idea what I am going to use it for (Stash) and fabric that  I over buy... like an extra yard or two... (also ends up being stash after project is over)
> I KNOW the best way to solve both problems is to stop over buying fabric...but it is a sickness and I can't!
> 
> I am out of ideas for this type of fabric storage.  I am on a VERY limited budget (almost non existent) and NEED to come up with a plan...my ginormous sewing studio has walls that are closing in on me!
> 
> I am currently using the unused cabinets in the kitchen area of the studio as fabric storage...but they are now out of room.  I have shelves under my 12 foot cutting table to hold current projects, and a large dresser under my 10 foot quilting table that holds fabric of past projects.
> 
> The top of the cutting table is a joke...I only know there is a table underneath all the fabric because I remember seeing it...once...
> 
> The messiness is causing this claustrophobic momma to go crazy!
> 
> So... keeping in mind that I want to keep the budget at zero, I only want to store washed new fabric in a way that I can tell at a glance what I have (so I can 'shop' my stash) and that I have zero unused floor space...what suggestions do you have ...and I already know I need serious therapy...but it is not in the budget!
> 
> Nini



I'm reeling (and drooling) at the thought of having a sewing space large enough for a 12 foot cutting table and a 10 foot quilting table. I'm having serious table envy right now!  

Would it work for you to cut a swatch from all your fabric and put them in a folder of some sort, maybe something with plastic sleeves to it, and organize them by color or design or however you would like it? Then you could put the actual fabric yardage in totes or stacked neatly somewhere out of the way. 

The other solution that comes to mind is, if you have sewing buddies near by, you could take any fabric you're sort of wishy washy about and let them "shop" your stash, making the amount a bit more manageable.

I know what you mean about not being able to resist buying. I think that sort of goes with the territory. I hope you are able to resolve your problem soon. I'm sure there will be lots of great suggestions coming your way. Good luck!


----------



## pyrxtc

disneychic2 said:


> Would it work for you to cut a swatch from all your fabric and put them in a folder of some sort, maybe something with plastic sleeves to it, and organize them by color or design or however you would like it? Then you could put the actual fabric yardage in totes or stacked neatly somewhere out of the way.
> 
> The other solution that comes to mind is, if you have sewing buddies near by, you could take any fabric you're sort of wishy washy about and let them "shop" your stash, making the amount a bit more manageable.
> 
> I know what you mean about not being able to resist buying. I think that sort of goes with the territory. I hope you are able to resolve your problem soon. I'm sure there will be lots of great suggestions coming your way. Good luck!



I missed the original quote but maybe pictures of the fabric and you could write on them how much you have and what kind of material it is. They could be digital so you could keep them in your phone or tablet even so you have it with you.


----------



## NiniMorris

pyrxtc said:


> I missed the original quote but maybe pictures of the fabric and you could write on them how much you have and what kind of material it is. They could be digital so you could keep them in your phone or tablet even so you have it with you.



That would be a great idea if I had problems remembering WHAT I had bought...but my problem is more of what to do with it once it gets washed, folded and at home!  I actually have not experienced a problem finding what I need...just finding a home for it!


----------



## dianemom2

MinnieFanatic said:


> I hope this picture works! Here goes nothing. Don't look too closely either!


Great job on the dress.  It is so cute!  I have that pattern.  I just haven't used it yet.  So many people are afraid to work with knits but it really isn't too hard.





disneychic2 said:


> I have been playing around with my machine, doing a few "in the hoop" projects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to put a fun chapstik and some money in the little change purses and give the to my granddaughters for Easter.


The little bags are so cute!  I have something similar from Pickle Pie.  Your idea to put chapstick and some money in them is great.  I'm sure that the girls will love them.



NiniMorris said:


> Spoke with daughter in law...she is upset that we are putting our family vacation in front of her daughters education.  She said it was only a $500 deposit... I guess she has a lot more money than I do if she is unconcerned about loosing $500..
> 
> 
> But...on a sewing note, I finished two Dumbo dresses today...they are going in the box with the two Steamboat Willie dresses and the two Snow White dresses... and I can now devote some more time to finishing up my launch dress and work on a skirt pattern I get to test...
> 
> 
> Nini


Well, $500 sounds like a lot to give away to me too.  It sounds like she is being defensive because it is her fault that you all are losing this money.

You certainly have been busy doing a lot of sewing. I hate making the same thing over so it would have driven me nuts to make two of so many dresses.  I am sure they turned out beautifully though!





goteamwood said:


> Sounds like she should send you the money since its "only" $500. Yikes. Too bad you can't get someone else to come as the other 1/3. My in-laws canceled going with us to Disney last year, a month before we left the decided to get divorced. But my friend and her husband were able to take the spots in our art of animation reservation.


That must have been very rough on your husband.  Going from a family vacation with his parents to dealing with his parents divorce must have been huge.  It was good that your friends could step in to take their place.



disneychic2 said:


> I know what you mean about not being able to resist buying. I think that sort of goes with the territory!


I think we all share the same problem.  I have a closet full of fabric that I intended to make into something.  But I keep buying more!  It is all so pretty and so hard to resist.  I do go through periods where I try to sew exclusively from what I have on hand. Especially if I am sewing for my niece or nephews where I don't need to be quite as picky about what I make.


----------



## pyrxtc

So, My post is not really of sewing but I did make one of the potholders in the first picture (the polka dot one) and my Aunt made my special curtains for me while I was on vacation one year. They are Mickey Mouse Plaid, sorry you can't see them better in the second picture.

Here is my New-To-Me kitchen table I bought off craigslist today. I bought two of the chairs from Salvation Army as I posted before and then found this on Craigslist. I had to get it.


----------



## SallyfromDE

pyrxtc said:


> So, My post is not really of sewing but I did make one of the potholders in the first picture (the polka dot one) and my Aunt made my special curtains for me while I was on vacation one year. They are Mickey Mouse Plaid, sorry you can't see them better in the second picture.
> 
> Here is my New-To-Me kitchen table I bought off craigslist today. I bought two of the chairs from Salvation Army as I posted before and then found this on Craigslist. I had to get it.



I remember you getting the chairs and being jealous. Now I LOVE that table.


----------



## scbelleatheart

pyrxtc said:


> So, My post is not really of sewing but I did make one of the potholders in the first picture (the polka dot one) and my Aunt made my special curtains for me while I was on vacation one year. They are Mickey Mouse Plaid, sorry you can't see them better in the second picture.
> 
> Here is my New-To-Me kitchen table I bought off craigslist today. I bought two of the chairs from Salvation Army as I posted before and then found this on Craigslist. I had to get it.



I love this this! Good buy!


----------



## scbelleatheart

You have all been so nice and I love seeing what you have created.
What do you use to cut out patterns? Pins, weights, a combination?
BTW, I love the bags with Mickey, Epcot and Jessie! What pattern did you use?


----------



## cogero

scbelleatheart said:


> You have all been so nice and I love seeing what you have created.
> What do you use to cut out patterns? Pins, weights, a combination?
> BTW, I love the bags with Mickey, Epcot and Jessie! What pattern did you use?



Those bags are Ds own creation and her design. Aren't they fabulous.

I use a lot of e-patterns so generally tape and scissors to cut them out and assemble. I also trace certain patterns onto Wax Paper.


----------



## MinnieFanatic

pyrxtc said:


> Here is my New-To-Me kitchen table I bought off craigslist today. I bought two of the chairs from Salvation Army as I posted before and then found this on Craigslist. I had to get it.



What a find!!!! There's never anything that awesome on my Craigslist! How cool that you found the chairs then came across the perfect table!


----------



## MinnieFanatic

dianemom2 said:


> Great job on the dress.  It is so cute!  I have that pattern.  I just haven't used it yet.  So many people are afraid to work with knits but it really isn't too hard.
> .



Thank you Dianemom2! The knits were easier to work with than I had anticipated. Plus i just told myself it was supposed to look "funky" so that was my cover story and i am sticking to it! 
I believe you are in my neck of the woods-I am in MD, in Rockville. 

Sorry I need to learn to multi quote!


----------



## Costumesaremylife

NiniMorris said:
			
		

> That would be a great idea if I had problems remembering WHAT I had bought...but my problem is more of what to do with it once it gets washed, folded and at home!  I actually have not experienced a problem finding what I need...just finding a home for it!



I use the cube shaped shelves from Ikea, I wrap my fabric around cardboard sheets from the comic book store. That way everything is the same height. The shelves hold two rows of fabric. Bigger flannels are in a basket and scrap sized fabrics are in a clear over the door shoe organizer. My sewing room can be messy, but the fabric is somewhat organized.


----------



## DMGeurts

Thank you everyone for the nice compliments on my bags.  



disneychic2 said:


> I'm going to put a fun chapstik and some money in the little change purses and give the to my granddaughters for Easter.
> 
> ETA: forgot to say the patterns I used came from Five Star Fonts Embroidery



Those turned out great Lois!  And I think that is the perfect little Easter gift - Kids get so much candy, I love seeing the other unique ideas that people give.  (Yikes, I haven't even thought about Easter yet!)  



NiniMorris said:


> Spoke with daughter in law...she is upset that we are putting our family vacation in front of her daughters education.  She said it was only a $500 deposit... I guess she has a lot more money than I do if she is unconcerned about loosing $500..
> 
> 
> So, with our June short trip to Disney we will probably take a short drive over to the beach for a few days...
> 
> 
> But...on a sewing note, I finished two Dumbo dresses today...they are going in the box with the two Steamboat Willie dresses and the two Snow White dresses... and I can now devote some more time to finishing up my launch dress and work on a skirt pattern I get to test...
> 
> 
> Nini



Yay for finishing the Dumbo dresses - I am anxious to see them.

And I am glad you are planning a side trip to the beach - I know it's something that you really look forward to.



goteamwood said:


> As always, stunning. And love Jessie and Dopey. You had everyone stumped on FB.



Thanks!  LOL  And I love stumping people!  



love to stitch said:


> I love them all!



Thanks!



pyrxtc said:


> So, My post is not really of sewing but I did make one of the potholders in the first picture (the polka dot one) and my Aunt made my special curtains for me while I was on vacation one year. They are Mickey Mouse Plaid, sorry you can't see them better in the second picture.
> 
> Here is my New-To-Me kitchen table I bought off craigslist today. I bought two of the chairs from Salvation Army as I posted before and then found this on Craigslist. I had to get it.



I am sooooooo in love with your kitchen!!!!!!!!  And how awesome that you just stumbled on these deals - what a perfect scenerio!!!

Now....  If I could just find a Donald Duck set...  



scbelleatheart said:


> You have all been so nice and I love seeing what you have created.
> What do you use to cut out patterns? Pins, weights, a combination?
> BTW, I love the bags with Mickey, Epcot and Jessie! What pattern did you use?



I usually use pins - they are cheap and easy to replace.  

Thanks for the compliments... The bags are actually made from my own pattern.  There is another pattern out there somewhere (I am sure someone has a link to it) that is very similar to mine.  The size is different (I am told) and the construction is different (I am also told) which results in a different bag.  There are also numorous other differences, however the end result is quite similar.  I know many here have made it with much success.  



cogero said:


> Those bags are Ds own creation and her design. Aren't they fabulous.
> 
> I use a lot of e-patterns so generally tape and scissors to cut them out and assemble. I also trace certain patterns onto Wax Paper.



Thanks Chiara.  

D~


----------



## miprender

NiniMorris said:


> Spoke with daughter in law...she is upset that we are putting our family vacation in front of her daughters education.  She said it was only a $500 deposit... I guess she has a lot more money than I do if she is unconcerned about loosing $500..
> 
> 
> So, with our June short trip to Disney we will probably take a short drive over to the beach for a few days...
> 
> 
> But...on a sewing note, I finished two Dumbo dresses today...they are going in the box with the two Steamboat Willie dresses and the two Snow White dresses... and I can now devote some more time to finishing up my launch dress and work on a skirt pattern I get to test...
> 
> 
> Nini



Yeah for finishing all the dresses. I still need to finish up my launch outfit. I just have no motivation though so I am on the Disboards instead 



pyrxtc said:


> So, My post is not really of sewing but I did make one of the potholders in the first picture (the polka dot one) and my Aunt made my special curtains for me while I was on vacation one year. They are Mickey Mouse Plaid, sorry you can't see them better in the second picture.
> 
> Here is my New-To-Me kitchen table I bought off craigslist today. I bought two of the chairs from Salvation Army as I posted before and then found this on Craigslist. I had to get it.



I remember the chairs to. Everything looks super cute 



scbelleatheart said:


> You have all been so nice and I love seeing what you have created.
> What do you use to cut out patterns? Pins, weights, a combination?
> BTW, I love the bags with Mickey, Epcot and Jessie! What pattern did you use?



I have only been using the .pdf patterns so I just cut them out and then pin them when cutting out the pattern.


----------



## dianemom2

pyrxtc said:


> Here is my New-To-Me kitchen table I bought off craigslist today. I bought two of the chairs from Salvation Army as I posted before and then found this on Craigslist. I had to get it.


I remember when you got the chairs and I was green with envy then.  Wow, what a terrific table!  I'm sure you got it for a steal too!



scbelleatheart said:


> You have all been so nice and I love seeing what you have created.
> What do you use to cut out patterns? Pins, weights, a combination?
> BTW, I love the bags with Mickey, Epcot and Jessie! What pattern did you use?


I usually use PDF patterns and I pin them to the fabric.  I haven't used weights but I think they look like it would make cutting easier.  Dorine created her own pattern for the bags and does all that incredible applique completely by hand.  It is amazing, isn't it!  Her new Dopey bag is adorable.  She had is up for auction and I wish I could have bid on it!



MinnieFanatic said:


> Thank you Dianemom2! The knits were easier to work with than I had anticipated. Plus i just told myself it was supposed to look "funky" so that was my cover story and i am sticking to it!
> I believe you are in my neck of the woods-I am in MD, in Rockville.
> 
> Sorry I need to learn to multi quote!


You are very close to me.  My sister lives in Rockville and I grew up there.

Mulit-quoting isn't hard.  Just click on the quotation mark with the plus sign icon for each post you'd like to comment on.


----------



## pequele

pyrxtc said:


> So, My post is not really of sewing but I did make one of the potholders in the first picture (the polka dot one) and my Aunt made my special curtains for me while I was on vacation one year. They are Mickey Mouse Plaid, sorry you can't see them better in the second picture.
> 
> Here is my New-To-Me kitchen table I bought off craigslist today. I bought two of the chairs from Salvation Army as I posted before and then found this on Craigslist. I had to get it.



OMG I LOVE IT!!!! I am jealous of how great it all is!!! I want!!!


I still lurk around here. Getting busy again with a few things for our May trip. I need to put them on photo bucket first though. I'm too tired tonight though. Having fun with the embroidery machine  of course!


----------



## micki1881

Hello everyone I was on this thread a couple of years ago. I learned so much from all the wonderful people here. Just popping on to say hi and looking forward to joining in future chats.


----------



## PlutosMommy

Hi! I've been lurking for a little while now and you all are so talented! I'm definitely a beginner, but I've been inspired to applique some shirts for my son, niece, and nephew for our upcoming trip! I'll try to figure out how to upload pictures. I do have a question I was hoping someone here could help me with. I have a Babylock sewing/embroidery machine (Ellageo), and over the last few days I feel the tension is off.  The bobbin thread is pulling through- typically I only use the same color top and bottom thread for monograms/lettering, but since this started if I have a rewound white bobbin, for example, my designs look very sloppy. Does this sound like a tension problem? To my knowledge I can't adjust the tension as its computerized.


----------



## sewdisney

Plutosmommy - 

I have an Elna and a Brother so I can't say for sure about your machine, but I had the same problem with my Elna a year ago.  I even took it in for servicing.  There was a TINY TINY spec of lint caught in the bobbin.  I would unthread everything and clean all pieces carefully and then try again.  Hope this helps!


----------



## goteamwood

pyrxtc said:


> So, My post is not really of sewing but I did make one of the potholders in the first picture (the polka dot one) and my Aunt made my special curtains for me while I was on vacation one year. They are Mickey Mouse Plaid, sorry you can't see them better in the second picture.
> 
> Here is my New-To-Me kitchen table I bought off craigslist today. I bought two of the chairs from Salvation Army as I posted before and then found this on Craigslist. I had to get it.


I love the table and chairs. Did you ask the seller if they were the ones who donated them to the thrift store? maybe you reunited them! What good luck that you would find both!



dianemom2 said:


> Great job on the dress.  It is so cute!  I have that pattern.  I just haven't used it yet.  So many people are afraid to work with knits but it really isn't too hard.
> 
> That must have been very rough on your husband.  Going from a family vacation with his parents to dealing with his parents divorce must have been huge.  It was good that your friends could step in to take their place.



My husband is the most easy going person ever, so he actually wasn't too devastated. I think it upset him though, he doesn't let it show. I will say it's definitely a weird situation. We are visiting his Dad in Florida and it is evident that he didn't do much for himself for the last 40+ years. When we arrived there was almost no food, only 3 yogurts, which my kids quickly consumed and 2/3 of his food was gone. My husband took him grocery shopping last night. Our trip has beeb quite an adventure beside that, the kids are still coming off their croup, I got taken down for a few days with fever and cough, and then about 50 miles from grandpa's house one of my boys threw up, a lot. All over the Lilo and Stitch outfit the other kid had fallen asleep eating a Mickey bar and I was able to get most of the chocolate out. Now, however, that outfit is going into the trash. It's beyond ruined. Poor little guy was covered and we had to stop on the side of the highway and strip him down, but when my husband set him on the ground to get him out of his clothing he got about 2 dozen ant bites, so he has welts all over his feet and ankles.  I guess if we do go back to Ohana, new stitch shirts are in order. My husband was able to get most of the stink out, thankfully, but I think we will still have the car detailed. Yuck.



PlutosMommy said:


> Hi! I've been lurking for a little while now and you all are so talented! I'm definitely a beginner, but I've been inspired to applique some shirts for my son, niece, and nephew for our upcoming trip! I'll try to figure out how to upload pictures. I do have a question I was hoping someone here could help me with. I have a Babylock sewing/embroidery machine (Ellageo), and over the last few days I feel the tension is off.  The bobbin thread is pulling through- typically I only use the same color top and bottom thread for monograms/lettering, but since this started if I have a rewound white bobbin, for example, my designs look very sloppy. Does this sound like a tension problem? To my knowledge I can't adjust the tension as its computerized.



I have a brother embroidery machine, but I understand they are made by the same company (?) so perhaps the troubleshooting is the same. When mine does that it is tension, but not necessarily the way the machine sets it, it is more like the thread is caught on something and isn't feeding smoothly, or there is something caught in the thread path like a little snarl or some dust or something. I would re-wind the bobbin and re-thread everything, clean out any dust out of the bobbin area or thread path.

I dropped my PE770 off for routine maintenance last week and the lady told me never pull the thread out backward through the thread path, which of course I ALWAYS do, she said to snip it at the spool, then pull the thread through from the needle end, it prevents those thread fiber buildups in the thread path. I had never heard that and I was doing it the "wrong" way every single time, so I thought maybe someone else was too. 

Jen


----------



## pyrxtc

Got my neighbors dress done for his grand-daughter. yes, another one. I figured I would make it up to him for wanting a simple dress and not getting one.  I found a pattern almost exactly like the contest ones he liked in the size I needed. I hope he likes it. Here it is....










Also, did you see they are trying to re-dress Minnie Mouse ?






http://news.yahoo.com/grown-minnie-mouse-gets-mature-lanvin-over-112558702.html


----------



## dianemom2

micki1881 said:


> Hello everyone I was on this thread a couple of years ago. I learned so much from all the wonderful people here. Just popping on to say hi and looking forward to joining in future chats.


Hi and welcome back!  I hope you stop by again soon!



PlutosMommy said:


> Hi! I've been lurking for a little while now and you all are so talented! I'm definitely a beginner, but I've been inspired to applique some shirts for my son, niece, and nephew for our upcoming trip! I'll try to figure out how to upload pictures. I do have a question I was hoping someone here could help me with. I have a Babylock sewing/embroidery machine (Ellageo), and over the last few days I feel the tension is off.  The bobbin thread is pulling through- typically I only use the same color top and bottom thread for monograms/lettering, but since this started if I have a rewound white bobbin, for example, my designs look very sloppy. Does this sound like a tension problem? To my knowledge I can't adjust the tension as its computerized.


I used to have an Ellageo.  I absolutely LOVED it.  However, it could be fussy about its bobbin thread.  I would first clean out the bobbin casing area.  Make sure you take out the bobbin case and clean under it and behind it.  Then if that doesn't work, make sure you are using embroidery bobbin thread.  You are not supposed to use regular thread in the bobbin for embroidery.  You need to use something like this:
http://www.sewforless.com/item.php?item_id=7438
You don't necessarily need to buy pre-wound bobbins.  You can wind your own.  Just make sure you are using the correct thread.  Another thing to check is the stabilizer you are using.  If you are not using the correct stabilizer, the bobbin thread will sometimes show through the top.  It is better to be cautious and use a heavier, cut away stabilizer.  Also, you can definitely change your tension on the Ellageo.  I don't remember which button to push on the computer screen.  Check your manual.  It will tell you.  Even when I did everything else right, my Ellageo liked to embroidery with the tension set at 3.6 and the factory setting is 4.0.


goteamwood said:


> We are visiting his Dad in Florida and it is evident that he didn't do much for himself for the last 40+ years. When we arrived there was almost no food, only 3 yogurts, which my kids quickly consumed and 2/3 of his food was gone. My husband took him grocery shopping last night. Our trip has beeb quite an adventure beside that, the kids are still coming off their croup, I got taken down for a few days with fever and cough, and then about 50 miles from grandpa's house one of my boys threw up, a lot. All over the Lilo and Stitch outfit the other kid had fallen asleep eating a Mickey bar and I was able to get most of the chocolate out. Now, however, that outfit is going into the trash. It's beyond ruined. Poor little guy was covered and we had to stop on the side of the highway and strip him down, but when my husband set him on the ground to get him out of his clothing he got about 2 dozen ant bites, so he has welts all over his feet and ankles.  I guess if we do go back to Ohana, new stitch shirts are in order. My husband was able to get most of the stink out, thankfully, but I think we will still have the car detailed. Yuck.
> Jen


It does sound  like DH's dad isn't used to doing things for himself.  I'm glad that there was at least a few yogurts in the house when you got there.  I hope that you are finally starting to feel better.  Being sick on vacation really stinks.  I remember when we went to Mount Rushmore and Yellowstone, I had a terrible ear infection and hadn't felt good in a couple of days.  We were in the middle of no where when luckily we stumbled on a walk in clinic while we were driving between the two places.  We had been driving through hundreds of miles of empty prairie when we happened upon a good sized town and we stopped for lunch.  Right next door was a walk in clinic and across the street was a CVS so I was able to get my rx filled immediately too.  We didn't pass through another town for like 200 miles!  Driving through the mountain pass later that day wasn't pleasant with my ear killing me.  But I was so glad to have found the clinic otherwise Yellowstone would have been miserable!  

So sorry about the Lilo and Stitch outfits.  My younger dd gets car sick and we've had the same thing happen at least twice.  It is not a pleasant experience.  Both times we were on vacation and we had to stop on the side of the highway and change her.  Once it was on the middle of the Sunshine bridge near Tampa and we had to drive several miles before there was a place to pull off.  YUCK!  I hope that you can rid of the stink in your car.  And at least you can make some new shirts.


----------



## scbelleatheart

Given the options, would you 
1.Buy a Brother PE750D on craigslist or hold out for a Brother770? http://columbus.craigslist.org/art/3687329393.html and get rid of the Singer Futura 350 for some cash on Craigslist.
2. Buy a Janome 9000 on Craigslist to replace my Janome 1000? I have had it for 23years and all my kids learned to sew on it. http://columbus.craigslist.org/art/3692384140.html
3. Sell my two old sergers (3 thread and 4 thread) to get money for either/or both of the above? I have a Baby lock 5 thread so I only use the old ones so I do not have to switch threads.

I know this sounds stupid but I cannot decide. DH will never disagree on how many machines I own because they all earned their keep. I always made sure I could pay off a machine in 3 months.
Sugestions? Thank you.


----------



## goteamwood

pyrxtc said:


> Got my neighbors dress done for his grand-daughter. yes, another one. I figured I would make it up to him for wanting a simple dress and not getting one.  I found a pattern almost exactly like the contest ones he liked in the size I needed. I hope he likes it. Here it is....
> 
> Also, did you see they are trying to re-dress Minnie Mouse ?
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/grown-minnie-mouse-gets-mature-lanvin-over-112558702.html



I guess Minnie is an old lady but the polka dots are classic. Why make her look like a golden girl?


----------



## brooke789

> then about 50 miles from grandpa's house one of my boys threw up, a lot. All over the Lilo and Stitch outfit the other kid had fallen asleep eating a Mickey bar and I was able to get most of the chocolate out. Now, however, that outfit is going into the trash. It's beyond ruined. Poor little guy was covered and we had to stop on the side of the highway and strip him down, but when my husband set him on the ground to get him out of his clothing he got about 2 dozen ant bites, so he has welts all over his feet and ankles.  I guess if we do go back to Ohana, new stitch shirts are in order. My husband was able to get most of the stink out, thankfully, but I think we will still have the car detailed. Yuck.



My DD has had a very severe case of motion sickness.  Starting at 15M she threw up every.single.time. she was in the car.  If we were in the car more than 5 minutes she was puking.  Long story short we've gotten it under control (with Motion Eaze on every car ride and frequent chiropractic adjustments), but I have a LOT of experience cleaning up puke in the car.  Even puke that has marinated at 100 degrees...

Baking Soda is the cure.  It is most likely the ONLY thing you can use on their car seat straps.  And it will safely clean everything else in your car too.  Make a paste with baking soda and water (should be a little thinner than toothpaste).  Put that on everything and let it sit as long as possible.  If you're using the car throughout the day you might need to put it on at night and clean it up first thing in the morning.  

It seems so simple but it really works.  I couldn't tell you how many times DD has thrown up in the car (100, 200, 300??  no idea, but tons) and there is no hint of it on her car seat or in the car.


----------



## goteamwood

brooke789 said:


> My DD has had a very severe case of motion sickness.  Starting at 15M she threw up every.single.time. she was in the car.  If we were in the car more than 5 minutes she was puking.  Long story short we've gotten it under control (with Motion Eaze on every car ride and frequent chiropractic adjustments), but I have a LOT of experience cleaning up puke in the car.  Even puke that has marinated at 100 degrees...
> 
> Baking Soda is the cure.  It is most likely the ONLY thing you can use on their car seat straps.  And it will safely clean everything else in your car too.  Make a paste with baking soda and water (should be a little thinner than toothpaste).  Put that on everything and let it sit as long as possible.  If you're using the car throughout the day you might need to put it on at night and clean it up first thing in the morning.
> 
> It seems so simple but it really works.  I couldn't tell you how many times DD has thrown up in the car (100, 200, 300??  no idea, but tons) and there is no hint of it on her car seat or in the car.



Omg that is terrible. I can't imagine! Makes my plight seem a little more manageable. I do feel terrible about the ant bites mostly. His little feet and ankles are covered in welts and blisters. They don't seem to be bothering him but are serving to make us feel like the worst parents ever. Hey kid, you just covered yourself and our car in puke. How about we feed you to ravenous bugs? He even has the between his toes and on the bottoms of his feet.  it all happened pretty fast so we didn't notice or think to look for ants.
 I doubt grandpa has baking soda, but we should pick some up and try it. There is definitely still an aroma.


----------



## ivey_family

dianemom2 said:


> The tiny little hoop is great for little girl's socks.  I have only done a few but I think they turn out adorable when you do a little design and then add some ruffles or ribbons to match a dress.  So cute with tiny little maryjanes!
> 
> 
> On Friday I put in a bid on ebay on a used Pfaff Coverlock machine.  It was a super low bid (like less than 1/2 of what they generally sell for) so I never thought I would win, but I did.  So now I have a Pfaff Coverlock machine on the way to my house.  It is missing the power cord and foot control so I will have to order those.  I can't get them until I see the shape of the plug connection.  Since I already have a very nice serger, my plan is to leave this one set up to do the coverstitch.  It gets very nice reviews.  I am on the hunt for a reasonably priced binding foot attachment for it.  The binding foot looks awesome!




Thanks for the tip on socks!  I've got to try that out for my dd!

Ok, I thought I was done with 4 machines, but now you're enticing me with the idea of a cover stitch machine!  Please share some close-up seam pictures when you get her going!




VBAndrea said:


> I got photobucket to work now!!!  Well ,I didn't really get it to work, it decided to be cooperative this time.
> 
> Here are the jeans I made to match the dog shirt -- all appliques are Heather's.  I planned on putting some small paw prints scattered about too, but dd wanted to wear them right away so in the essence of time, no paw prints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the wolf shirt and skirt -- I love these designs from AZ Embroidery Barn because they stitch out so fast!  I also wasn't keen on the fabric for the under layer of the skirt, but wanted to use from my stash.  Once finished though I think it looks really nice together.




Both outfits are great!




NiniMorris said:


> I am so bummed...I just got to whine a bit!
> 
> 
> I love the beach.  Almost as much as I love Disney.
> 
> For the past several years we have taken a beach trip as soon as the kids got out of school and a Disney vacation in either September or November.
> 
> This year, we owe my grand daughter a beach trip since she could not play at the beach last year.  Her daddy wanted to take her for a short Disney trip for her birthday...so we thought we would combine the two...Disney for a few days then a weekend at the beach, just before school starts.
> 
> Somehow, that morphed into a million different things, ending with renting a 4 bedroom condo in Destin for a week.  My son and his family and my daughter and her family were going with us.  We put down a non refundable deposit and all was set in stone.
> 
> My daughter in law has been having problems deciding to put grand princess in public school or private school.  She FINALLY made up her mind.....today...and found out the new school year starts while we are in Destin!
> 
> We could still go...except for the fact that the price gets MUCH more expensive when you divide things by 2 instead of 3....Overall it will add about $1000 to the trip...something I just can't swing right now.
> 
> So...I not only lost my beach vacation...I also lost my deposit!
> 
> 
> GRRRRR
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



I'm sorry your original vacation  plans were spoiled and that your dil is being so rude!  $500 would be a huge loss around here, too!



MinnieFanatic said:


> Hello everyone! I have been quietly reading these threads for...a year?! And just now finally decided to take the jump off and dust off the ol' machine and make something. Here's the funny part: it's not even Disney themed! We're headed to that other park in Orlando...so this is a Funktional Threads "Rachel" inspired by Minion Mayhem. We're having character breakfast there so....
> Thank you to everyone on this thread for their beautiful work. I have drooled over them for so long.
> I hope this picture works! Here goes nothing. Don't look too closely either! Lol.



Welcome and great job on the Rachel dress!  



disneychic2 said:


> I have been playing around with my machine, doing a few "in the hoop" projects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to put a fun chapstik and some money in the little change purses and give the to my granddaughters for Easter.
> 
> ETA: forgot to say the patterns I used came from Five Star Fonts Embroidery



I love your little zipper bags!  I think my boys would love something like that in their baskets, too!   Thanks for the idea!



pyrxtc said:


> Here is my New-To-Me kitchen table I bought off craigslist today. I bought two of the chairs from Salvation Army as I posted before and then found this on Craigslist. I had to get it.



What a great find!  Congrats!



micki1881 said:


> Hello everyone I was on this thread a couple of years ago. I learned so much from all the wonderful people here. Just popping on to say hi and looking forward to joining in future chats.



Welcome back!



goteamwood said:


> My husband is the most easy going person ever, so he actually wasn't too devastated. I think it upset him though, he doesn't let it show. I will say it's definitely a weird situation. We are visiting his Dad in Florida and it is evident that he didn't do much for himself for the last 40+ years. When we arrived there was almost no food, only 3 yogurts, which my kids quickly consumed and 2/3 of his food was gone. My husband took him grocery shopping last night. Our trip has beeb quite an adventure beside that, the kids are still coming off their croup, I got taken down for a few days with fever and cough, and then about 50 miles from grandpa's house one of my boys threw up, a lot. All over the Lilo and Stitch outfit the other kid had fallen asleep eating a Mickey bar and I was able to get most of the chocolate out. Now, however, that outfit is going into the trash. It's beyond ruined. Poor little guy was covered and we had to stop on the side of the highway and strip him down, but when my husband set him on the ground to get him out of his clothing he got about 2 dozen ant bites, so he has welts all over his feet and ankles.  I guess if we do go back to Ohana, new stitch shirts are in order. My husband was able to get most of the stink out, thankfully, but I think we will still have the car detailed. Yuck.
> 
> 
> I dropped my PE770 off for routine maintenance last week and the lady told me never pull the thread out backward through the thread path, which of course I ALWAYS do, she said to snip it at the spool, then pull the thread through from the needle end, it prevents those thread fiber buildups in the thread path. I had never heard that and I was doing it the "wrong" way every single time, so I thought maybe someone else was too.
> 
> Jen



I'm sorry your vacation was so filled with sickness.  That's no fun!

When my mom got her embroidery machine 10 years ago, she was taught the same thing - snip at the spool and pull through.  I had to promise to always do that before she would let me touch her machine.    So, when I got mine last year, I was already in the habit.  I do the same thing on all my machines now, too, not just the embroidery one.

I think some people save that long piece of thread from each color change to do some kind of fringe work, btw.  



pyrxtc said:


> Got my neighbors dress done for his grand-daughter. yes, another one. I figured I would make it up to him for wanting a simple dress and not getting one.  I found a pattern almost exactly like the contest ones he liked in the size I needed. I hope he likes it. Here it is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, did you see they are trying to re-dress Minnie Mouse ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/grown-minnie-mouse-gets-mature-lanvin-over-112558702.html



Ugh, that Minnie costume is awful!  The dress you made is super cute!  That was very kind of you to make another dress!


No exciting sewing for me this week.  I'm just pluggin away at towels with charms.  

Regards,
C.


----------



## nannye

*HELP!*
Alright Ladies! 
I could use some ideas/suggestions. 
My mom has been busy making camera straps and aprons and wants to sell them. I've been doing a few custom shirts so I thought I might try my hand at some RTS shirts. No custom orders for us.  I am thinking that we will do a facebook page as it's easy. 

Problem is It needs a name! My name is Erin and My Moms is Jenn so I thought EJ Creations might be cute, but  is kinda boring. Any other suggestions or ideas? let me know!

Thanks!

Also, has anyone ever done dog collars?


----------



## micki1881

One of my new obsessions. Felt dress up dolls. This is the Minnie dress with customized mouse ears. Dorthy and Tinker Bell. And then a custom rupunzel birthday shirt.


----------



## ivey_family

micki1881 said:


> One of my new obsessions. Felt dress up dolls. This is the Minnie dress with customized mouse ears. Dorthy and Tinker Bell. And then a custom rupunzel birthday shirt.



Those dolls are super cute!  Please share how you made them!  I think my dd would love them!

Regards,
C.


----------



## strega7

goteamwood said:


> I guess Minnie is an old lady but the polka dots are classic. Why make her look like a golden girl?



 that is soooo funny, I was thinking the same thing.  That dress is soooo ugly!



micki1881 said:


> One of my new obsessions. Felt dress up dolls. This is the Minnie dress with customized mouse ears. Dorthy and Tinker Bell. And then a custom rupunzel birthday shirt.



I love your felt dress up dolls, they are really cute.  Your shirt turned out great too!




I had to make an apron for my serger class I took on craftsy, so of course I had to disneyfy it.  I think it turned out pretty cute, but I don't wear aprons, so not sure what I am going to do with it, but here it is...







Here it is on...


----------



## micki1881

The felt dolls are in the hoop from Dejah Vue Designs.
http://www.dejahvuedesigns.com/category_11/In-The-Hoop-Projects.htm
Warning: They are addictive LOL


----------



## sewdisney

micki1881 said:


> One of my new obsessions. Felt dress up dolls. This is the Minnie dress with customized mouse ears. Dorthy and Tinker Bell. And then a custom rupunzel birthday shirt.
> 
> 
> Those felt dolls are adorable!  Please share how you did them!  I LOVE the Rapunzel shirt too!


----------



## micki1881

sewdisney said:


> micki1881 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my new obsessions. Felt dress up dolls. This is the Minnie dress with customized mouse ears. Dorthy and Tinker Bell. And then a custom rupunzel birthday shirt.
> 
> 
> Those felt dolls are adorable!  Please share how you did them!  I LOVE the Rapunzel shirt too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are in the hoop from dejah vue designs. I merged the name on the hat with embird software. The font is from frou frou by heathersue her waltograph font.
> 
> http://www.dejahvuedesigns.com/category_11/In-The-Hoop-Projects.htm
Click to expand...


----------



## PurpleEars

VBAndrea said:


> I got photobucket to work now!!!  Well ,I didn't really get it to work, it decided to be cooperative this time.
> 
> Here are the jeans I made to match the dog shirt -- all appliques are Heather's.  I planned on putting some small paw prints scattered about too, but dd wanted to wear them right away so in the essence of time, no paw prints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the wolf shirt and skirt -- I love these designs from AZ Embroidery Barn because they stitch out so fast!  I also wasn't keen on the fabric for the under layer of the skirt, but wanted to use from my stash.  Once finished though I think it looks really nice together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking and now you all know I didn't crawl in a hole and quit sewing.  And I'm excited to sew and embroider again so I plan on doing more this week.



Great job on both outfits Andrea! I hope to see more of your creations soon!



nannye said:


> Mini Vent
> 
> 
> okay done.... hmmm that wasn't really a mini vent. First prize to the one who actually read the whole thing.
> 
> I feel a lot better however!



I am so sorry to hear about the trouble you've had Erin. I hope this mom understands the effort that goes into making those dresses. Mind you, that's the reason why I don't sew for my niece and nephew.



NiniMorris said:


> I am so bummed...I just got to whine a bit!
> 
> 
> I love the beach.  Almost as much as I love Disney.
> 
> For the past several years we have taken a beach trip as soon as the kids got out of school and a Disney vacation in either September or November.
> 
> This year, we owe my grand daughter a beach trip since she could not play at the beach last year.  Her daddy wanted to take her for a short Disney trip for her birthday...so we thought we would combine the two...Disney for a few days then a weekend at the beach, just before school starts.
> 
> Somehow, that morphed into a million different things, ending with renting a 4 bedroom condo in Destin for a week.  My son and his family and my daughter and her family were going with us.  We put down a non refundable deposit and all was set in stone.
> 
> My daughter in law has been having problems deciding to put grand princess in public school or private school.  She FINALLY made up her mind.....today...and found out the new school year starts while we are in Destin!
> 
> We could still go...except for the fact that the price gets MUCH more expensive when you divide things by 2 instead of 3....Overall it will add about $1000 to the trip...something I just can't swing right now.
> 
> So...I not only lost my beach vacation...I also lost my deposit!
> 
> 
> GRRRRR
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



I am so sorry to hear about this Nini! $500 is a lot of money and I will be mad too if I were in your shoes!



MinnieFanatic said:


> Hello everyone! I have been quietly reading these threads for...a year?! And just now finally decided to take the jump off and dust off the ol' machine and make something. Here's the funny part: it's not even Disney themed! We're headed to that other park in Orlando...so this is a Funktional Threads "Rachel" inspired by Minion Mayhem. We're having character breakfast there so....
> Thank you to everyone on this thread for their beautiful work. I have drooled over them for so long.
> I hope this picture works! Here goes nothing. Don't look too closely either! Lol.



Welcome! You did a great job on the dress. I have that pattern and I need to try it out.



DMGeurts said:


> I have no idea where I've left off...  I try to hard to stay caught up here, and I just can't.  Sigh...
> 
> 
> I have no idea when the last time I posted a bag was...  So, I apologize if there are any repeats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> D~



Great job on the bags like usual D~. I have to say somehow the Mickey peace bags spoke to me tonight.



disneychic2 said:


> I have been playing around with my machine, doing a few "in the hoop" projects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to put a fun chapstik and some money in the little change purses and give the to my granddaughters for Easter.
> 
> ETA: forgot to say the patterns I used came from Five Star Fonts Embroidery



Neat idea for the little change purses for Easter. I wonder if they have something for those little hand santizer bottles. DH said my holder came from the store didn't match with my purse! 



pyrxtc said:


> So, My post is not really of sewing but I did make one of the potholders in the first picture (the polka dot one) and my Aunt made my special curtains for me while I was on vacation one year. They are Mickey Mouse Plaid, sorry you can't see them better in the second picture.
> 
> Here is my New-To-Me kitchen table I bought off craigslist today. I bought two of the chairs from Salvation Army as I posted before and then found this on Craigslist. I had to get it.



What a great find! I am sure you will have lots of wonderful meals at this table!



micki1881 said:


> Hello everyone I was on this thread a couple of years ago. I learned so much from all the wonderful people here. Just popping on to say hi and looking forward to joining in future chats.



Welcome back!



PlutosMommy said:


> Hi! I've been lurking for a little while now and you all are so talented! I'm definitely a beginner, but I've been inspired to applique some shirts for my son, niece, and nephew for our upcoming trip! I'll try to figure out how to upload pictures. I do have a question I was hoping someone here could help me with. I have a Babylock sewing/embroidery machine (Ellageo), and over the last few days I feel the tension is off.  The bobbin thread is pulling through- typically I only use the same color top and bottom thread for monograms/lettering, but since this started if I have a rewound white bobbin, for example, my designs look very sloppy. Does this sound like a tension problem? To my knowledge I can't adjust the tension as its computerized.



Welcome! I am wondering if there are lint or thread bits caught up in the machine somewhere?



goteamwood said:


> My husband is the most easy going person ever, so he actually wasn't too devastated. I think it upset him though, he doesn't let it show. I will say it's definitely a weird situation. We are visiting his Dad in Florida and it is evident that he didn't do much for himself for the last 40+ years. When we arrived there was almost no food, only 3 yogurts, which my kids quickly consumed and 2/3 of his food was gone. My husband took him grocery shopping last night. Our trip has beeb quite an adventure beside that, the kids are still coming off their croup, I got taken down for a few days with fever and cough, and then about 50 miles from grandpa's house one of my boys threw up, a lot. All over the Lilo and Stitch outfit the other kid had fallen asleep eating a Mickey bar and I was able to get most of the chocolate out. Now, however, that outfit is going into the trash. It's beyond ruined. Poor little guy was covered and we had to stop on the side of the highway and strip him down, but when my husband set him on the ground to get him out of his clothing he got about 2 dozen ant bites, so he has welts all over his feet and ankles.  I guess if we do go back to Ohana, new stitch shirts are in order. My husband was able to get most of the stink out, thankfully, but I think we will still have the car detailed. Yuck.
> 
> Jen



Oh no, so sorry to hear that your kids got sick and ruined the outfit. At least you can always recreate the outfits later. I hope you can get the car cleaned up.



pyrxtc said:


> Got my neighbors dress done for his grand-daughter. yes, another one. I figured I would make it up to him for wanting a simple dress and not getting one.  I found a pattern almost exactly like the contest ones he liked in the size I needed. I hope he likes it. Here it is....



I like the dress that you made. I am sure it would meet with grandpa's approval this time.



scbelleatheart said:


> Given the options, would you
> 1.Buy a Brother PE750D on craigslist or hold out for a Brother770? http://columbus.craigslist.org/art/3687329393.html and get rid of the Singer Futura 350 for some cash on Craigslist.
> 2. Buy a Janome 9000 on Craigslist to replace my Janome 1000? I have had it for 23years and all my kids learned to sew on it. http://columbus.craigslist.org/art/3692384140.html
> 3. Sell my two old sergers (3 thread and 4 thread) to get money for either/or both of the above? I have a Baby lock 5 thread so I only use the old ones so I do not have to switch threads.
> 
> I know this sounds stupid but I cannot decide. DH will never disagree on how many machines I own because they all earned their keep. I always made sure I could pay off a machine in 3 months.
> Sugestions? Thank you.



I would hold out for a 770 if I were in your situation.



micki1881 said:


> One of my new obsessions. Felt dress up dolls. This is the Minnie dress with customized mouse ears. Dorthy and Tinker Bell. And then a custom rupunzel birthday shirt.



Cute cute cute! What a great idea. Thank you for sharing!



strega7 said:


> I had to make an apron for my serger class I took on craftsy, so of course I had to disneyfy it.  I think it turned out pretty cute, but I don't wear aprons, so not sure what I am going to do with it, but here it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is on...



You did a great job with the apron. I hope you can find a good home for the apron!


So a little bit of update from my corner of the world:

The last month has been crazy since my aunt died from the traffic collison (it was a double hit and run). We are now the "responsible adults" to my cousin, which added to our work quite a bit. However, I finally got back to the sewing room this weekend and started sewing again. It was very theraputic. I finished a few things for the Gives and I hope to get around to making something for myself. Some of you may remember that we were talking about a September trip. Well, we decided to go in the beginning of December instead - we wanted to attend the Candlelight Processional and this year is one of the few years we can do that given DH's work schedule. Also we can redeem airmiles for plane tickets if we go in December. This means I will have to plan some fall/winter outfits for our trip. I will have to look at the average temperature for that time of the year and decide what we need to bring. Let's hope everything works out so we can take the trip!


----------



## nannye

pyrxtc said:


> So, My post is not really of sewing but I did make one of the potholders in the first picture (the polka dot one) and my Aunt made my special curtains for me while I was on vacation one year. They are Mickey Mouse Plaid, sorry you can't see them better in the second picture.
> 
> Here is my New-To-Me kitchen table I bought off craigslist today. I bought two of the chairs from Salvation Army as I posted before and then found this on Craigslist. I had to get it.



That is so COOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## sewdisney

micki1881 said:


> sewdisney said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are in the hoop from dejah vue designs. I merged the name on the hat with embird software. The font is from frou frou by heathersue her waltograph font.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing!  I just purchased a few dolls from Dejah Vue.  I can't wait to make them.
Click to expand...


----------



## micki1881

sewdisney said:


> micki1881 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sewdisney said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are in the hoop from dejah vue designs. I merged the name on the hat with embird software. The font is from frou frou by heathersue her waltograph font.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing!  I just purchased a few dolls from Dejah Vue.  I can't wait to make them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are super fun. And she has some awesome dresses/outfits for them
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## pyrxtc

goteamwood said:


> I love the table and chairs. Did you ask the seller if they were the ones who donated them to the thrift store? maybe you reunited them! What good luck that you would find both!
> 
> Two totally different parts of the state, plus the two I got at the thrift store store were much better taken care of.
> 
> My husband is the most easy going person ever, so he actually wasn't too devastated. I think it upset him though, he doesn't let it show. I will say it's definitely a weird situation. We are visiting his Dad in Florida and it is evident that he didn't do much for himself for the last 40+ years. When we arrived there was almost no food, only 3 yogurts, which my kids quickly consumed and 2/3 of his food was gone. My husband took him grocery shopping last night. Our trip has beeb quite an adventure beside that, the kids are still coming off their croup, I got taken down for a few days with fever and cough, and then about 50 miles from grandpa's house one of my boys threw up, a lot. All over the Lilo and Stitch outfit the other kid had fallen asleep eating a Mickey bar and I was able to get most of the chocolate out. Now, however, that outfit is going into the trash. It's beyond ruined. Poor little guy was covered and we had to stop on the side of the highway and strip him down, but when my husband set him on the ground to get him out of his clothing he got about 2 dozen ant bites, so he has welts all over his feet and ankles.  I guess if we do go back to Ohana, new stitch shirts are in order. My husband was able to get most of the stink out, thankfully, but I think we will still have the car detailed. Yuck.
> 
> I'm sorry things have gone bad so far. Maybe somehting really special will happen and make the whole trip worth it all.
> 
> I have a brother embroidery machine, but I understand they are made by the same company (?) so perhaps the troubleshooting is the same. When mine does that it is tension, but not necessarily the way the machine sets it, it is more like the thread is caught on something and isn't feeding smoothly, or there is something caught in the thread path like a little snarl or some dust or something. I would re-wind the bobbin and re-thread everything, clean out any dust out of the bobbin area or thread path.
> 
> I dropped my PE770 off for routine maintenance last week and the lady told me never pull the thread out backward through the thread path, which of course I ALWAYS do, she said to snip it at the spool, then pull the thread through from the needle end, it prevents those thread fiber buildups in the thread path. I had never heard that and I was doing it the "wrong" way every single time, so I thought maybe someone else was too.
> 
> Jen



Thanks for that last bit of info. I will change how I take the thread out of my machine forever.



goteamwood said:


> I guess Minnie is an old lady but the polka dots are classic. Why make her look like a golden girl?



I don't know why they mess with things that work ?? 



goteamwood said:


> Omg that is terrible. I can't imagine! Makes my plight seem a little more manageable. I do feel terrible about the ant bites mostly. His little feet and ankles are covered in welts and blisters. They don't seem to be bothering him but are serving to make us feel like the worst parents ever. Hey kid, you just covered yourself and our car in puke. How about we feed you to ravenous bugs? He even has the between his toes and on the bottoms of his feet.  it all happened pretty fast so we didn't notice or think to look for ants.
> I doubt grandpa has baking soda, but we should pick some up and try it. There is definitely still an aroma.



I have never been bitten by fire ants but can only imagine. You couldn't see and I'm sure he is being spoiled for it. your a great Momma and things happen.


----------



## NiniMorris

PurpleEars said:


> I am so sorry to hear about this Nini! $500 is a lot of money and I will be mad too if I were in your shoes!
> 
> 
> Some of you may remember that we were talking about a September trip. Well, we decided to go in the beginning of December instead - we wanted to attend the Candlelight Processional and this year is one of the few years we can do that given DH's work schedule. Also we can redeem airmiles for plane tickets if we go in December. This means I will have to plan some fall/winter outfits for our trip. I will have to look at the average temperature for that time of the year and decide what we need to bring. Let's hope everything works out so we can take the trip!



Yeah...it is pretty bad...we are taking a short trip to Disney (as in one day)  to celebrate you youngest DD's 13th birthday in June.  We decided to make a swing by the beach for a day or so on the way back.  We offered to take the Princess with us, but my DIL has yet to respond!  Of course, the Princess did make an announcement that she is going to the beach with her little friend Eden...news to us...


Ohhhhhhh we will be in Disney the first week of December!  Staying at POFQ... we need to get together!




Nini


----------



## DMGeurts

pyrxtc said:


> Got my neighbors dress done for his grand-daughter. yes, another one. I figured I would make it up to him for wanting a simple dress and not getting one.  I found a pattern almost exactly like the contest ones he liked in the size I needed. I hope he likes it. Here it is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, did you see they are trying to re-dress Minnie Mouse ?



Totally love the dress you made...  The fabric is so perfect for that dress - it just seems so classic and  - did I say perfect yet?  LOL  Love it!

And poor Minnie...  Definately got the Golden Girl look - hate it!  



micki1881 said:


> One of my new obsessions. Felt dress up dolls. This is the Minnie dress with customized mouse ears. Dorthy and Tinker Bell. And then a custom rupunzel birthday shirt.



Super cute -and I love the shirt too!



strega7 said:


> I had to make an apron for my serger class I took on craftsy, so of course I had to disneyfy it.  I think it turned out pretty cute, but I don't wear aprons, so not sure what I am going to do with it, but here it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is on...



Very cute!  I love ruffles!



PurpleEars said:


> Great job on the bags like usual D~. I have to say somehow the Mickey peace bags spoke to me tonight.



Thanks!  



PurpleEars said:


> The last month has been crazy since my aunt died from the traffic collison (it was a double hit and run). We are now the "responsible adults" to my cousin, which added to our work quite a bit. However, I finally got back to the sewing room this weekend and started sewing again. It was very theraputic. I finished a few things for the Gives and I hope to get around to making something for myself. Some of you may remember that we were talking about a September trip. Well, we decided to go in the beginning of December instead - we wanted to attend the Candlelight Processional and this year is one of the few years we can do that given DH's work schedule. Also we can redeem airmiles for plane tickets if we go in December. This means I will have to plan some fall/winter outfits for our trip. I will have to look at the average temperature for that time of the year and decide what we need to bring. Let's hope everything works out so we can take the trip!



I am so sorry to hear about your aunt, I missed your post about her.    I hope that things come together and start to return a bit to normal.  I also hope that your cousin is doing OK.  Being the 'responsible adults' - does that mean that you now have custody of your cousin?

Happy to hear that you are planning another trip and you get to go in December...  It is a dream of mine to go at that time.    I can't wait to see what you make for that trip, because I always love that you dress up.



NiniMorris said:


> Yeah...it is pretty bad...we are taking a short trip to Disney (as in one day)  to celebrate you youngest DD's 13th birthday in June.  We decided to make a swing by the beach for a day or so on the way back.  We offered to take the Princess with us, but my DIL has yet to respond!  Of course, the Princess did make an announcement that she is going to the beach with her little friend Eden...news to us...
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhhh we will be in Disney the first week of December!  Staying at POFQ... we need to get together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



First - jealous that your get to stay at FQ - you know my love runs deep there.    Secondly...  Very interesting about the grandprincess going to the beach with her friend Eden - you'll have to keep us updated on that one.  

D~


----------



## karice2

I really want to join the disboutiquer club.  It's one of the coolest ones on the board and I want in. I don't sew but have always wanted to learn. I got really inspired by Dgeurts bags and some of the other fun stuff that people have done so I wanted in. Today I tried to join. 

I have been reading this thread for months. I watched youtube videos, I visited some sewing machine stores, fabric stores, read books and did lots research. 

I was committed. Even if no one else understood, I was going to do it. I went to Sears because they had a couple of different choices, I had some rewards points and a 10% coupon. I had my heart set on a brother machine but when I got there, the Singer Stylist had so many more features (some I learned about during the research stage) that I decided to get that one. 

Why, Sears are you making the little old lady that sells vacuums and sewing machines use an Ipad to ring people up? Why are you torturing her that way? The coupons never work so we wound up going over to the register anyway. 

Anyway, the coupon would not take because it was some everyday low price and I could only use my points. Anyway, it was $191.00 once my points were taken into consideration, with tax $202. Not a great deal but I felt bad for spending so much time with this lady so I bought it. 

I got home and looked on Amazon for the same machine. $164 . I took it back to Sears right away. I have $80 in gift cards on Amazon so my OOP cost will be a lot less.  I can get my rotary cut and mat this way. 

I also have Amazon Prime so free shipping. I will become a disboutiquer, I will.


----------



## micki1881

karice2 said:


> I really want to join the disboutiquer club.  It's one of the coolest ones on the board and I want in. I don't sew but have always wanted to learn. I got really inspired by Dgeurts bags and some of the other fun stuff that people have done so I wanted in. Today I tried to join.
> 
> I have been reading this thread for months. I watched youtube videos, I visited some sewing machine stores, fabric stores, read books and did lots research.
> 
> I was committed. Even if no one else understood, I was going to do it. I went to Sears because they had a couple of different choices, I had some rewards points and a 10% coupon. I had my heart set on a brother machine but when I got there, the Singer Stylist had so many more features (some I learned about during the research stage) that I decided to get that one.
> 
> Why, Sears are you making the little old lady that sells vacuums and sewing machines use an Ipad to ring people up? Why are you torturing her that way? The coupons never work so we wound up going over to the register anyway.
> 
> Anyway, the coupon would not take because it was some everyday low price and I could only use my points. Anyway, it was $191.00 once my points were taken into consideration, with tax $202. Not a great deal but I felt bad for spending so much time with this lady so I bought it.
> 
> I got home and looked on Amazon for the same machine. $164 . I took it back to Sears right away. I have $80 in gift cards on Amazon so my OOP cost will be a lot less.  I can get my rotary cut and mat this way.
> 
> I also have Amazon Prime so free shipping. I will become a disboutiquer, I will.



Congrats on the new machine. Wishing you many happy days of sewing


----------



## sewdisney

karice2 said:


> I really want to join the disboutiquer club.  It's one of the coolest ones on the board and I want in. I don't sew but have always wanted to learn. I got really inspired by Dgeurts bags and some of the other fun stuff that people have done so I wanted in. Today I tried to join.
> 
> I have been reading this thread for months. I watched youtube videos, I visited some sewing machine stores, fabric stores, read books and did lots research.
> 
> I was committed. Even if no one else understood, I was going to do it. I went to Sears because they had a couple of different choices, I had some rewards points and a 10% coupon. I had my heart set on a brother machine but when I got there, the Singer Stylist had so many more features (some I learned about during the research stage) that I decided to get that one.
> 
> Why, Sears are you making the little old lady that sells vacuums and sewing machines use an Ipad to ring people up? Why are you torturing her that way? The coupons never work so we wound up going over to the register anyway.
> 
> Anyway, the coupon would not take because it was some everyday low price and I could only use my points. Anyway, it was $191.00 once my points were taken into consideration, with tax $202. Not a great deal but I felt bad for spending so much time with this lady so I bought it.
> 
> I got home and looked on Amazon for the same machine. $164 . I took it back to Sears right away. I have $80 in gift cards on Amazon so my OOP cost will be a lot less.  I can get my rotary cut and mat this way.
> 
> I also have Amazon Prime so free shipping. I will become a disboutiquer, I will.



Congrats on finding it at a lower price!


----------



## dianemom2

scbelleatheart said:


> Given the options, would you
> 1.Buy a Brother PE750D on craigslist or hold out for a Brother770? http://columbus.craigslist.org/art/3687329393.html and get rid of the Singer Futura 350 for some cash on Craigslist.
> 2. Buy a Janome 9000 on Craigslist to replace my Janome 1000? I have had it for 23years and all my kids learned to sew on it. http://columbus.craigslist.org/art/3692384140.html
> 3. Sell my two old sergers (3 thread and 4 thread) to get money for either/or both of the above? I have a Baby lock 5 thread so I only use the old ones so I do not have to switch threads.
> 
> I know this sounds stupid but I cannot decide. DH will never disagree on how many machines I own because they all earned their keep. I always made sure I could pay off a machine in 3 months.
> Sugestions? Thank you.


If you are deciding between the Pe750 and the PE770, you might want to go with the PE770. Amazon has had the PE770 brand new for about $590 so to buy a used machine for around $400 doesn't seem to make sense.  I would sell the two old sergers that you are not using currently.  Then you'd have the extra money for the new PE770.




ivey_family said:


> Thanks for the tip on socks!  I've got to try that out for my dd!
> 
> Ok, I thought I was done with 4 machines, but now you're enticing me with the idea of a cover stitch machine!  Please share some close-up seam pictures when you get her going!
> 
> 
> No exciting sewing for me this week.  I'm just pluggin away at towels with charms.
> 
> Regards,
> C.


Carrie what machines do you have?  Sewing, serger, embroidery and ????

If you make some socks, you should post some pictures.  They would be adorable on your dd.

Good luck finishing up your towel orders.



nannye said:


> *HELP!*
> Problem is It needs a name! My name is Erin and My Moms is Jenn so I thought EJ Creations might be cute, but  is kinda boring. Any other suggestions or ideas? let me know!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Also, has anyone ever done dog collars?


I'm not coming up with a great name for your store.  Sorry  But I do like EJ Creations.  Simple and easy to remember!

I have not done dog collars.  But there is a lady who works at our Joanns who makes those and also fleece dog sweaters.  Her stuff on etsy seems to fly out of her shop.



pyrxtc said:


>


Sorry I missed this when you posted it.  I think I was posting at the same time.  It is adorable.  I hope that the grandpa likes it.  I have some of the same fabric.  I think I am going to use it for a sundress.

I HATE the new Minnie dress.  It is horrendous! 



strega7 said:


> I had to make an apron for my serger class I took on craftsy, so of course I had to disneyfy it.  I think it turned out pretty cute, but I don't wear aprons, so not sure what I am going to do with it, but here it is...


The apron is adorable!  If you don't think you will use it, maybe save it for a Big Give.  Paired with a chef hat, it would be great for a meal at Chef Mickey's.



PurpleEars said:


> The last month has been crazy since my aunt died from the traffic collison (it was a double hit and run). We are now the "responsible adults" to my cousin, which added to our work quite a bit. However, I finally got back to the sewing room this weekend and started sewing again. It was very theraputic. I finished a few things for the Gives and I hope to get around to making something for myself. Some of you may remember that we were talking about a September trip. Well, we decided to go in the beginning of December instead - we wanted to attend the Candlelight Processional and this year is one of the few years we can do that given DH's work schedule. Also we can redeem airmiles for plane tickets if we go in December. This means I will have to plan some fall/winter outfits for our trip. I will have to look at the average temperature for that time of the year and decide what we need to bring. Let's hope everything works out so we can take the trip!


I am glad that things are slowly getting back to normal in your life.  I am sure that helping your cousin is adding to your workload but it is an important role.

What do you have in mind to make for yourself for your December trip?  We used to love to go in early December when our girls were younger and we didn't have to worry about school.  The parks are not crowded and since we are not late night people, the earlier closing times suited us well.



karice2 said:


> I got home and looked on Amazon for the same machine. $164 . I took it back to Sears right away. I have $80 in gift cards on Amazon so my OOP cost will be a lot less.  I can get my rotary cut and mat this way.
> 
> I also have Amazon Prime so free shipping. I will become a disboutiquer, I will.


Welcome to the group and happy sewing!  Congratulations on your new machine.  I hope you put it to good use!


----------



## ivey_family

dianemom2 said:


> Carrie what machines do you have?  Sewing, serger, embroidery and ????
> 
> If you make some socks, you should post some pictures.  They would be adorable on your dd.
> 
> Good luck finishing up your towel orders.



... And a Vintage Singer inspired by and very similar to D's Patience.  I refurbed her about a year ago.  It did occur to me that if I got a 5th machine, it would mess up my naming convention.    My 4 girls are Meg, Jo, Beth and Amy.  I guess a future machine could be Marmee or Laurie or Hannah.  

*D - I realized I failed to comment on your latest bags.  Dopey is my fav from that group, but they are all gorgeous as always!*

Flora - I hope it works out for you to go in December!  We absolutely loved that week after Thanksgiving last year and we loved the Candlelight Processional!   (Though our kids were a bit squirrelly!). Honestly, I'm not sure if I want to go any other time of the year now!  The Christmas decorations and the Osbourne Lights were just so magical!  The OL dances every few minutes to music and one of the songs was Feliz Navidad.  For the rest of Christmas last year, if we heard that BOTH dh and I would tear up remembering the fun of being there!  And then there's the castle lit up.  I could go on and on about visiting WDW at Christmas!  

Regards,
C.


----------



## DMGeurts

karice2 said:


> I really want to join the disboutiquer club.  It's one of the coolest ones on the board and I want in. I don't sew but have always wanted to learn. I got really inspired by Dgeurts bags and some of the other fun stuff that people have done so I wanted in. Today I tried to join.
> 
> I have been reading this thread for months. I watched youtube videos, I visited some sewing machine stores, fabric stores, read books and did lots research.
> 
> I was committed. Even if no one else understood, I was going to do it. I went to Sears because they had a couple of different choices, I had some rewards points and a 10% coupon. I had my heart set on a brother machine but when I got there, the Singer Stylist had so many more features (some I learned about during the research stage) that I decided to get that one.
> 
> Why, Sears are you making the little old lady that sells vacuums and sewing machines use an Ipad to ring people up? Why are you torturing her that way? The coupons never work so we wound up going over to the register anyway.
> 
> Anyway, the coupon would not take because it was some everyday low price and I could only use my points. Anyway, it was $191.00 once my points were taken into consideration, with tax $202. Not a great deal but I felt bad for spending so much time with this lady so I bought it.
> 
> I got home and looked on Amazon for the same machine. $164 . I took it back to Sears right away. I have $80 in gift cards on Amazon so my OOP cost will be a lot less.  I can get my rotary cut and mat this way.
> 
> I also have Amazon Prime so free shipping. I will become a disboutiquer, I will.



Congratulations Kim!!!  So glad you found a deal on a machine.  IF you have any questions - Please let me know - otherwise everyone here is so helpful.

Yah - why in the world are they making those poor people ring on an Ipad?  Makes no sense to me.



ivey_family said:


> ... And a Vintage Singer inspired by and very similar to D's Patience.  I refurbed her about a year ago.  It did occur to me that if I got a 5th machine, it would mess up my naming convention.    My 4 girls are Meg, Jo, Beth and Amy.  I guess a future machine could be Marmee or Laurie or Hannah.
> 
> *D - I realized I failed to comment on your latest bags.  Dopey is my fav from that group, but they are all gorgeous as always!*
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.



No worries Carrie...  So have you ever posted pictures of all your machines?  If so, I may have missed them, but I'd love to see.  

D~


----------



## ivey_family

DMGeurts said:


> No worries Carrie...  So have you ever posted pictures of all your machines?  If so, I may have missed them, but I'd love to see.
> 
> D~



I think I did right after I refurbed Beth.  But, you could come over to my Kiddley Divey Sewing page on FB and see all of them and why they each have a Little Women name.  . Those posts were in Sept. last year, not too far down the page though, for anyone interested.  

Regards,
C.


----------



## PurpleEars

NiniMorris said:


> Yeah...it is pretty bad...we are taking a short trip to Disney (as in one day)  to celebrate you youngest DD's 13th birthday in June.  We decided to make a swing by the beach for a day or so on the way back.  We offered to take the Princess with us, but my DIL has yet to respond!  Of course, the Princess did make an announcement that she is going to the beach with her little friend Eden...news to us...
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhhh we will be in Disney the first week of December!  Staying at POFQ... we need to get together!
> 
> Nini



I hope your June trip for your DD's birthday will be great. I think it is interesting that your Princess made the annoucement. I guess we will have to wait and see what happens.

We are planning on staying at Coronado Springs but I am sure we can get together while we are there!



DMGeurts said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your aunt, I missed your post about her.    I hope that things come together and start to return a bit to normal.  I also hope that your cousin is doing OK.  Being the 'responsible adults' - does that mean that you now have custody of your cousin?
> 
> Happy to hear that you are planning another trip and you get to go in December...  It is a dream of mine to go at that time.    I can't wait to see what you make for that trip, because I always love that you dress up.
> 
> D~



Thanks D~. My cousin is a young adult so we are more watching over her than anything else. It is touch and go at this point since we don't know how much help she will need over time.

I am looking forward to a trip in December as well. I am just trying to figure out what temperature ranges I should prepare for. I think a sweater will be on my to-do list though.



karice2 said:


> I really want to join the disboutiquer club.  It's one of the coolest ones on the board and I want in. I don't sew but have always wanted to learn. I got really inspired by Dgeurts bags and some of the other fun stuff that people have done so I wanted in. Today I tried to join.
> 
> I have been reading this thread for months. I watched youtube videos, I visited some sewing machine stores, fabric stores, read books and did lots research.
> 
> I was committed. Even if no one else understood, I was going to do it. I went to Sears because they had a couple of different choices, I had some rewards points and a 10% coupon. I had my heart set on a brother machine but when I got there, the Singer Stylist had so many more features (some I learned about during the research stage) that I decided to get that one.
> 
> Why, Sears are you making the little old lady that sells vacuums and sewing machines use an Ipad to ring people up? Why are you torturing her that way? The coupons never work so we wound up going over to the register anyway.
> 
> Anyway, the coupon would not take because it was some everyday low price and I could only use my points. Anyway, it was $191.00 once my points were taken into consideration, with tax $202. Not a great deal but I felt bad for spending so much time with this lady so I bought it.
> 
> I got home and looked on Amazon for the same machine. $164 . I took it back to Sears right away. I have $80 in gift cards on Amazon so my OOP cost will be a lot less.  I can get my rotary cut and mat this way.
> 
> I also have Amazon Prime so free shipping. I will become a disboutiquer, I will.



Welcome! I am glad that you were able to get a lower price on the sewing machine. Please post pictures of your machine when it arrives!



dianemom2 said:


> I am glad that things are slowly getting back to normal in your life.  I am sure that helping your cousin is adding to your workload but it is an important role.
> 
> What do you have in mind to make for yourself for your December trip?  We used to love to go in early December when our girls were younger and we didn't have to worry about school.  The parks are not crowded and since we are not late night people, the earlier closing times suited us well.



Like I mentioned earlier, I know a sweater is on my to-do list. I may do some long skirts, long sleeve blouses, or dresses with long sleeves. The challenge for me is that most of the SisBoom patterns are sleeveless, so I need to make adjustments or try new patterns for my outfits.



ivey_family said:


> Flora - I hope it works out for you to go in December!  We absolutely loved that week after Thanksgiving last year and we loved the Candlelight Processional!   (Though our kids were a bit squirrelly!). Honestly, I'm not sure if I want to go any other time of the year now!  The Christmas decorations and the Osbourne Lights were just so magical!  The OL dances every few minutes to music and one of the songs was Feliz Navidad.  For the rest of Christmas last year, if we heard that BOTH dh and I would tear up remembering the fun of being there!  And then there's the castle lit up.  I could go on and on about visiting WDW at Christmas!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Carrie - Thanks for the review on the first week of December. We figured the crowd levels should be reasonably low and we would enjoy the Christmas decorations and activities. I am getting excited just thinking about the possibility of making some park clothes!


----------



## JWCJ

Hi everyone! My family is off on a MAW trip at the end of April and I could use some help 
Thanks to some bad influences here on DIS, my sewing machine has been rescued from the basement (My MIL owned a fabric store and was attempting to teach me how to quilt. I haven't really touched the machine since she died 5 years ago). I was thinking of making a couple small stroller bags that could somehow attach towards the front of the double stroller, so each girl (5 1/2 and 4 years) could have her own access to things like snacks and stickers. Any ideas of how I could make something like that?
Thanks!


----------



## pyrxtc

nannye said:


> *HELP!*
> Alright Ladies!
> I could use some ideas/suggestions.
> My mom has been busy making camera straps and aprons and wants to sell them. I've been doing a few custom shirts so I thought I might try my hand at some RTS shirts. No custom orders for us.  I am thinking that we will do a facebook page as it's easy.
> 
> Problem is It needs a name! My name is Erin and My Moms is Jenn so I thought EJ Creations might be cute, but  is kinda boring. Any other suggestions or ideas? let me know!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Also, has anyone ever done dog collars?



JenUErin Original Creations ?? (Genuine?)



karice2 said:


> I really want to join the disboutiquer club.  It's one of the coolest ones on the board and I want in. I don't sew but have always wanted to learn. I got really inspired by Dgeurts bags and some of the other fun stuff that people have done so I wanted in. Today I tried to join.
> 
> I have been reading this thread for months. I watched youtube videos, I visited some sewing machine stores, fabric stores, read books and did lots research.
> 
> I was committed. Even if no one else understood, I was going to do it. I went to Sears because they had a couple of different choices, I had some rewards points and a 10% coupon. I had my heart set on a brother machine but when I got there, the Singer Stylist had so many more features (some I learned about during the research stage) that I decided to get that one.
> 
> Why, Sears are you making the little old lady that sells vacuums and sewing machines use an Ipad to ring people up? Why are you torturing her that way? The coupons never work so we wound up going over to the register anyway.
> 
> Anyway, the coupon would not take because it was some everyday low price and I could only use my points. Anyway, it was $191.00 once my points were taken into consideration, with tax $202. Not a great deal but I felt bad for spending so much time with this lady so I bought it.
> 
> I got home and looked on Amazon for the same machine. $164 . I took it back to Sears right away. I have $80 in gift cards on Amazon so my OOP cost will be a lot less.  I can get my rotary cut and mat this way.
> 
> I also have Amazon Prime so free shipping. I will become a disboutiquer, I will.



Welcome and I hope you have as much fun sewing as I have since I learned 1 year ago.



JWCJ said:


> Hi everyone! My family is off on a MAW trip at the end of April and I could use some help
> Thanks to some bad influences here on DIS, my sewing machine has been rescued from the basement (My MIL owned a fabric store and was attempting to teach me how to quilt. I haven't really touched the machine since she died 5 years ago). I was thinking of making a couple small stroller bags that could somehow attach towards the front of the double stroller, so each girl (5 1/2 and 4 years) could have her own access to things like snacks and stickers. Any ideas of how I could make something like that?
> Thanks!



I don't have any suggestions but I hope someone does since it sounds like something I would try to make.


----------



## dianemom2

ivey_family said:


> ... And a Vintage Singer inspired by and very similar to D's Patience.  I refurbed her about a year ago.  It did occur to me that if I got a 5th machine, it would mess up my naming convention.    My 4 girls are Meg, Jo, Beth and Amy.  I guess a future machine could be Marmee or Laurie or Hannah.
> 
> Regards,
> C.


Now I remember your vintage machine.  Was it your dad who restored tractors too?  I remember a discussion around that time about somebody's dad who restored tractors as a hobby.



PurpleEars said:


> Like I mentioned earlier, I know a sweater is on my to-do list. I may do some long skirts, long sleeve blouses, or dresses with long sleeves. The challenge for me is that most of the SisBoom patterns are sleeveless, so I need to make adjustments or try new patterns for my outfits.


Hopefully the first week of December you will also be able to get free dining.  I seem to remember then offering it during that time period but I would be wrong.  You are right about most Sisboom patterns being sleeveless.  I understand the Carla C is about to come out with a boys and mens' long sleeve shirt pattern so maybe you can make some shirts for your DH with the new pattern.  An embroidered sweatshirt would be great for December.  I do remember that the winter months could be anywhere from 40 degrees to 70 degrees so layering was important.



JWCJ said:


> Hi everyone! My family is off on a MAW trip at the end of April and I could use some help
> Thanks to some bad influences here on DIS, my sewing machine has been rescued from the basement (My MIL owned a fabric store and was attempting to teach me how to quilt. I haven't really touched the machine since she died 5 years ago). I was thinking of making a couple small stroller bags that could somehow attach towards the front of the double stroller, so each girl (5 1/2 and 4 years) could have her own access to things like snacks and stickers. Any ideas of how I could make something like that?
> Thanks!


I think that I would just do a simple rectangular bag and then to the top I would add some tabs with velcro so that you could wrap it around something to keep it in place.


----------



## NiniMorris

The end of November/Beginning of December has had Free Dining offered for the past SEVERAL years...(at least 3) But I am getting nervous about it being offered this year.  Disney has really changed their discounts this year from the past years...I know....I know... They have been saying they were for several years now, but things have remained the same.

The only hope I have is that tey ARE offering PINs right now for Free Dining in the early Fall... so that at least gives me hope...  I was booking a trip for the early fall just in case we didn't get FD in our preferred time frame...but hubby nixed the idea.  He said we would just pay the extra for dining if it wasn't offered....


Nini



I really need to look into getting a Crystal Ball!


----------



## abqgreene

JWCJ said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! My family is off on a MAW trip at the end of April and I could use some help
> Thanks to some bad influences here on DIS, my sewing machine has been rescued from the basement (My MIL owned a fabric store and was attempting to teach me how to quilt. I haven't really touched the machine since she died 5 years ago). I was thinking of making a couple small stroller bags that could somehow attach towards the front of the double stroller, so each girl (5 1/2 and 4 years) could have her own access to things like snacks and stickers. Any ideas of how I could make something like that?
> Thanks!



I have one that does that. I will take pictures and measurements tonight.


----------



## scrapbooksellman

I just got lessons on my Bernina 440 qe embroidery machine. I am so happy to know how to use it. I see so many of you do beautiful work. I can use download designs, not ready to create my own. 
 Can someone recommend a place to get Disney designs for me to download to embroider? I several on ebay, but  am not sure if they are safe to use. I also see some on etsy. Any help would be appreiciated.


----------



## JWCJ

abqgreene said:


> I have one that does that. I will take pictures and measurements tonight.



Thank you so much 
And dianemom2, that is definitely my back up plan. Thanks!


----------



## ivey_family

dianemom2 said:


> Now I remember your vintage machine.  Was it your dad who restored tractors too?  I remember a discussion around that time about somebody's dad who restored tractors as a hobby.



Yes, that was me.  My dad has taken two garden tractors and modded them significantly.  One has tank treads and the other is articulated (bends in the middle).  I think my dad came up on D's trip report actually.

I thought you'd seen my Beth.  

Regards,
C.


----------



## abqgreene

Can't figure out to post pictures.  Can someone please let me know what very obvious thing I am missing.

Thanks


----------



## NiniMorris

abqgreene said:


> Can't figure out to post pictures.  Can someone please let me know what very obvious thing I am missing.
> 
> Thanks



Go to page one and it will have the instructions...



Nini


----------



## goteamwood

I am just dropping by while I have an internet connection to share my boys' superhero outfits. We let them have their easter baskets this morning since the outfits are only going to get use while we are in florida, the weather back home in Chicago is still terrible.





We are all getting over the crud, even I am feeling much better, just coughing a lot and still really tired. But hey, vacation is great for rest. I am thankful that we decided to not go to Disney World on this trip, it would be misery to be so sick and so fatigued and trying to have a good time. At least here I can just send the boys out to do something like look for lizards in the yard, which is insanely exciting for them. Hopefully they keep them outside. I do not wish to be finding lizards or other creatures in their pockets...


----------



## PurpleEars

JWCJ said:


> Hi everyone! My family is off on a MAW trip at the end of April and I could use some help
> Thanks to some bad influences here on DIS, my sewing machine has been rescued from the basement (My MIL owned a fabric store and was attempting to teach me how to quilt. I haven't really touched the machine since she died 5 years ago). I was thinking of making a couple small stroller bags that could somehow attach towards the front of the double stroller, so each girl (5 1/2 and 4 years) could have her own access to things like snacks and stickers. Any ideas of how I could make something like that?
> Thanks!



Welcome fellow Canadian! I actually wonder if the girls would like to have purses of their own? You can do simple cross body bags for them for small snacks and some stickers.



dianemom2 said:


> Hopefully the first week of December you will also be able to get free dining.  I seem to remember then offering it during that time period but I would be wrong.  You are right about most Sisboom patterns being sleeveless.  I understand the Carla C is about to come out with a boys and mens' long sleeve shirt pattern so maybe you can make some shirts for your DH with the new pattern.  An embroidered sweatshirt would be great for December.  I do remember that the winter months could be anywhere from 40 degrees to 70 degrees so layering was important.



I will have to keep an eye out for the new pattern then!



NiniMorris said:


> The end of November/Beginning of December has had Free Dining offered for the past SEVERAL years...(at least 3) But I am getting nervous about it being offered this year.  Disney has really changed their discounts this year from the past years...I know....I know... They have been saying they were for several years now, but things have remained the same.
> 
> The only hope I have is that tey ARE offering PINs right now for Free Dining in the early Fall... so that at least gives me hope...  I was booking a trip for the early fall just in case we didn't get FD in our preferred time frame...but hubby nixed the idea.  He said we would just pay the extra for dining if it wasn't offered....
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to look into getting a Crystal Ball!



My crystal ball is broken! Looking at the past discounts, I think we will have to wait until July or August before we know if free dining is offered during that time of the year.



scrapbooksellman said:


> I just got lessons on my Bernina 440 qe embroidery machine. I am so happy to know how to use it. I see so many of you do beautiful work. I can use download designs, not ready to create my own.
> Can someone recommend a place to get Disney designs for me to download to embroider? I several on ebay, but  am not sure if they are safe to use. I also see some on etsy. Any help would be appreiciated.



We like FrouFroubyHeatherSue. I never had problems with her designs. I haven't tried the others yet, but we just had a discussion about designers a few pages ago.



goteamwood said:


> I am just dropping by while I have an internet connection to share my boys' superhero outfits. We let them have their easter baskets this morning since the outfits are only going to get use while we are in florida, the weather back home in Chicago is still terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are all getting over the crud, even I am feeling much better, just coughing a lot and still really tired. But hey, vacation is great for rest. I am thankful that we decided to not go to Disney World on this trip, it would be misery to be so sick and so fatigued and trying to have a good time. At least here I can just send the boys out to do something like look for lizards in the yard, which is insanely exciting for them. Hopefully they keep them outside. I do not wish to be finding lizards or other creatures in their pockets...



Cute outfits! I am glad that you guys are feeling better. I sure hope you won't find any "friends" in your kids' pockets!


----------



## JWCJ

PurpleEars said:


> Welcome fellow Canadian! I actually wonder if the girls would like to have purses of their own? You can do simple cross body bags for them for small snacks and some stickers.



Hello fellow Albertan   A cross body bag could work; my first thought was stroller bags, because we will be using the stroller as a wheelchair in lines (immunosuppressed kid; icky, icky germs).  
Would something like that be complicated? I can figure stuff out with some clear instructions, but I'm a long way from being able to wing it


----------



## hey_jude

JWCJ said:


> Hello fellow Albertan   A cross body bag could work; my first thought was stroller bags, because we will be using the stroller as a wheelchair in lines (immunosuppressed kid; icky, icky germs).
> Would something like that be complicated? I can figure stuff out with some clear instructions, but I'm a long way from being able to wing it



Would this pattern work?
http://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/minimessengerbag.htm


----------



## babynala

VBAndrea said:


> I got photobucket to work now!!!  Well ,I didn't really get it to work, it decided to be cooperative this time.
> 
> Here are the jeans I made to match the dog shirt -- all appliques are Heather's.  I planned on putting some small paw prints scattered about too, but dd wanted to wear them right away so in the essence of time, no paw prints.
> 
> 
> And the wolf shirt and skirt -- I love these designs from AZ Embroidery Barn because they stitch out so fast!  I also wasn't keen on the fabric for the under layer of the skirt, but wanted to use from my stash.  Once finished though I think it looks really nice together.
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking and now you all know I didn't crawl in a hole and quit sewing.  And I'm excited to sew and embroider again so I plan on doing more this week.


 the jeans are great.  I'm sure Alexa will get lots of use out of those.  The wolf outfit is amazing.  The shirt is so unique.  So I guess you found your wolf fabric. 



miprender said:


> I can't believe I haven't logged in here in almost a month. I really haven't done much sewing either  And dare I say it but I think we are going to wear some of the same shirts from last year


I didn't realize your trip was coming up so soon. Time is flying by so quickly.  



nannye said:


> Mini Vent
> 
> So I was asked to make V's friend a dress for Disney. It has now turned into 2 dresses, 1 traditional Disney and 1 princess. My problem is that she wasn't very specific about what she wanted. She is Very wishy washy. I am doing a Simply Sweet. I suggested light purple and light pink alternating with princesses on each panel. I asked her to come over to measure her daughter. It was a 3 ring freaking circus with this 6 year old running all over my house/my parents, chasing my cat crawling on the floor, shaking my moms sewing table. ugh. I forgot to ask her to try on a sample so a couple days later I had her come again and try on the dress. SAME THING. The kid is running all over the house crawling all over the floor (in this sample dress) while I chat with her mother. It may be my house but it is not my place to tell her daughter how to behave. I can't imagine anyone allowing their kid to run all over someone elses house. If V ever did that ...... well you can bet she wouldn't because well she just wouldn't. She knows it is just not okay.  my parents were telling this little girl to go upstairs and not to do stuff and she wouldn't even listen to them. This kid is a total mess and that is because her mother does not control her AT ALL!
> 
> Ok that aside. so mom is wishy washy I suggested a light pink and purple for the skirt with princesses on them, she said yes. I specificially said light fabrics so the princesses would stand out. Next thing they come to try on the sample dress just to see size and she is asking about white she now wants white in it. white, pink and purple panels alternating. Okay..... (well that isn't going to look great but whatever). Next thing I hear she wants a darker pink for the ruffle and straps. so I go get a fabric that coordinates with the light pink and purple but is a darker pink. I tell her I got a darker pink. Now she wants dark pink and white. OMG I'm going insane.
> 
> Last night I sent her a list of options, She texts me this morning and says she'll get back to me this afternoon. The full afternoon passes and I never hear from her.
> 
> I really wanted to get a start on this dress so I decided not to seek out supply work today. Well that turned into a waste of a day!
> 
> It becomes clear to me as I analyze her reaction looking at the fabrics, that she doesn't like the colors at all, but she didn't tell me that. I went out looking today and found a different fabric that I know she'll like better, as I know understand that she likes darker/brighter pink. I found a bright pink and purple tiara fabric that when used with alternating white for the skirt, I think it will look good. I also bought a coordinating fabric that goes with it for the ruffle. I text her tell her I found a fabric I think she'll like better and I'll email her a picture. She texts back awesome I'll email you back this evening.
> 
> I do not hear from her until 11:15 pm. Argh so irritating because now I replied with a question and who knows when that will get answered. What drives me nuts is this. She is a SAHM. Her daughter is in school full days. I DO NOT mean to imply that SAHM stay at home all day or anything not at all. what is frustrating is that she said she would get back to me and didn't until hours later. She knew I was at home waiting for an answer. I said please get back to me asap I'd like to start the dress today.
> 
> So 11:15 I hear back from her. She likes the fabrics I found today better and she thinks her daughter will as well, And I quote! "I'm really not a fan of light or pastel pink and purple." WTH   If you had said that from the very beginning when I suggested light pink and purple, I would not have wasted money buying fabric. Sure it will get used eventually but not the point! If you didn't like light pink and purple, why agree to it in the first place.
> 
> Sigh..... So I email back asking what she wants for the ruffle and the sleeves and if she wants sparkly blue for the tiara applique on the bodice or a sparkly purple to match the other colors in the dress. so she emails back and asks for a white ruffle and sparkly purple for the tiara and for the sleeves too! (uhhh nope not an option that material is too expensive)
> 
> so wmailing back and forth tonight and most of it is decided. Talking about the second dress appliquees Same simply sweet design with panels and appliques and she wants me to do a mickey head, Minnie head and my first visit appliques and then repeat them on the back of the dress so each applique is used twice.   Why would you do that, why not pick 6 different appliques.
> 
> sigh my head hurts. it is decided tho to have 6 different ones and she just said I trust your design so I'm going with my gut and doing the appliques that will look best.
> 
> This woman makes me nuts!! lol
> 
> okay done.... hmmm that wasn't really a mini vent. First prize to the one who actually read the whole thing.
> 
> I feel a lot better however!


 Yikes Erin.  I hope you get the dresses made before she changes her mind.  But seriously, I wouldn't worry too much about pleasing her.  I'm sure her DD will be happy with what ever you make.  



MinnieFanatic said:


> Hello everyone! I have been quietly reading these threads for...a year?! And just now finally decided to take the jump off and dust off the ol' machine and make something. Here's the funny part: it's not even Disney themed! We're headed to that other park in Orlando...so this is a Funktional Threads "Rachel" inspired by Minion Mayhem. We're having character breakfast there so....
> Thank you to everyone on this thread for their beautiful work. I have drooled over them for so long.
> I hope this picture works! Here goes nothing. Don't look too closely either! Lol.


Welcome! You did a great job on this dress. I have been tempted to buy this pattern but I'm holding off.  



disneychic2 said:


> Hey there! Haven't seen much of you lately. Are you all ready to move? Or have you moved already? Can't remember your timeline. Good to see you again!
> 
> I have been playing around with my machine, doing a few "in the hoop" projects.
> 
> 
> I'm going to put a fun chapstik and some money in the little change purses and give the to my granddaughters for Easter.
> 
> ETA: forgot to say the patterns I used came from Five Star Fonts Embroidery


Great job on the ITH projects.  I'm sure they will be a big hit with your granddaughters.  

Nini - maybe you could store your fabric in rubbermaids and then post a picture of what is in there on the outside of the bin?????  And keep a copy of the picture near your other fabric.  But if you do figure something out please share.  



pyrxtc said:


> So, My post is not really of sewing but I did make one of the potholders in the first picture (the polka dot one) and my Aunt made my special curtains for me while I was on vacation one year. They are Mickey Mouse Plaid, sorry you can't see them better in the second picture.
> 
> Here is my New-To-Me kitchen table I bought off craigslist today. I bought two of the chairs from Salvation Army as I posted before and then found this on Craigslist. I had to get it.


I can't believe you found that table!  It looks great in your kitchen. Love the curtains and pot holders too.  



goteamwood said:


> My husband is the most easy going person ever, so he actually wasn't too devastated. I think it upset him though, he doesn't let it show. I will say it's definitely a weird situation. We are visiting his Dad in Florida and it is evident that he didn't do much for himself for the last 40+ years. When we arrived there was almost no food, only 3 yogurts, which my kids quickly consumed and 2/3 of his food was gone. My husband took him grocery shopping last night. Our trip has beeb quite an adventure beside that, the kids are still coming off their croup, I got taken down for a few days with fever and cough, and then about 50 miles from grandpa's house one of my boys threw up, a lot. All over the Lilo and Stitch outfit the other kid had fallen asleep eating a Mickey bar and I was able to get most of the chocolate out. Now, however, that outfit is going into the trash. It's beyond ruined. Poor little guy was covered and we had to stop on the side of the highway and strip him down, but when my husband set him on the ground to get him out of his clothing he got about 2 dozen ant bites, so he has welts all over his feet and ankles.  I guess if we do go back to Ohana, new stitch shirts are in order. My husband was able to get most of the stink out, thankfully, but I think we will still have the car detailed. Yuck
> 
> Jen


Oh, not a fun way to start your trip.  The ant bites sound painful, poor little guy, but I'm glad it isn't bothering him.  The boys look so cute in their Avengers outfits.  Glad they can get some use out of them before summer makes it to chicago.  A nice restful vacation sounds like fun, at least it is warm.  Hope the lizards stay outside.  



pyrxtc said:


> Got my neighbors dress done for his grand-daughter. yes, another one. I figured I would make it up to him for wanting a simple dress and not getting one.  I found a pattern almost exactly like the contest ones he liked in the size I needed. I hope he likes it. Here it is....


That dress looks so nice.  I'm sure grandpa and his DGD will both love it.  I am not happy about the new Minnie outfits.  Honestly, I didn't want to visit the characters in the new Fantasyland because they are in their circus wear.  



dianemom2 said:


> It does sound  like DH's dad isn't used to doing things for himself.  I'm glad that there was at least a few yogurts in the house when you got there.  I hope that you are finally starting to feel better.  Being sick on vacation really stinks.  I remember when we went to Mount Rushmore and Yellowstone, I had a terrible ear infection and hadn't felt good in a couple of days.  We were in the middle of no where when luckily we stumbled on a walk in clinic while we were driving between the two places.  We had been driving through hundreds of miles of empty prairie when we happened upon a good sized town and we stopped for lunch.  Right next door was a walk in clinic and across the street was a CVS so I was able to get my rx filled immediately too.  We didn't pass through another town for like 200 miles!  Driving through the mountain pass later that day wasn't pleasant with my ear killing me.  But I was so glad to have found the clinic otherwise Yellowstone would have been miserable!


Ouch!!!  I'm glad you found that clinic.  My DS had an ear infection a few weeks ago and I could feel his pain.  He was so uncomfortable. 



micki1881 said:


> One of my new obsessions. Felt dress up dolls. This is the Minnie dress with customized mouse ears. Dorthy and Tinker Bell. And then a custom rupunzel birthday shirt.


The felt dolls are so cute and I love the rapunzel shirt.



strega7 said:


> I love your felt dress up dolls, they are really cute.  Your shirt turned out great too!
> 
> I had to make an apron for my serger class I took on craftsy, so of course I had to disneyfy it.  I think it turned out pretty cute, but I don't wear aprons, so not sure what I am going to do with it, but here it is...


Did you learn alot in yoru class?  Your apron came out really nice.  That would make a cute gift for someone headed to WDW soon or who loves the mouse. 



PurpleEars said:


> So a little bit of update from my corner of the world:
> 
> The last month has been crazy since my aunt died from the traffic collison (it was a double hit and run). We are now the "responsible adults" to my cousin, which added to our work quite a bit. However, I finally got back to the sewing room this weekend and started sewing again. It was very theraputic. I finished a few things for the Gives and I hope to get around to making something for myself. Some of you may remember that we were talking about a September trip. Well, we decided to go in the beginning of December instead - we wanted to attend the Candlelight Processional and this year is one of the few years we can do that given DH's work schedule. Also we can redeem airmiles for plane tickets if we go in December. This means I will have to plan some fall/winter outfits for our trip. I will have to look at the average temperature for that time of the year and decide what we need to bring. Let's hope everything works out so we can take the trip!


Flora - love the idea of a December trip.  My family was just watching the WDW travel video the other night and we were remembering our December trip.  I think it was my favorite trip and I think the Candellight processional was one of my favorite things at Disney (not just at holiday time).  Even Curtis, who was 3 at the time, enjoyed the performance.  He sat still and stayed awake for the entire story.  The Osbourne lights is awesome.  I can't WAIT to see what you make for your trip.  Layers are good.  During our trip we had record high temperatures in the 80s and I know the following year it was freezing.  



karice2 said:


> I really want to join the disboutiquer club.  It's one of the coolest ones on the board and I want in. I don't sew but have always wanted to learn. I got really inspired by Dgeurts bags and some of the other fun stuff that people have done so I wanted in. Today I tried to join.
> 
> I have been reading this thread for months. I watched youtube videos, I visited some sewing machine stores, fabric stores, read books and did lots research.
> 
> I was committed. Even if no one else understood, I was going to do it. I went to Sears because they had a couple of different choices, I had some rewards points and a 10% coupon. I had my heart set on a brother machine but when I got there, the Singer Stylist had so many more features (some I learned about during the research stage) that I decided to get that one.
> 
> Why, Sears are you making the little old lady that sells vacuums and sewing machines use an Ipad to ring people up? Why are you torturing her that way? The coupons never work so we wound up going over to the register anyway.
> 
> Anyway, the coupon would not take because it was some everyday low price and I could only use my points. Anyway, it was $191.00 once my points were taken into consideration, with tax $202. Not a great deal but I felt bad for spending so much time with this lady so I bought it.
> 
> I got home and looked on Amazon for the same machine. $164 . I took it back to Sears right away. I have $80 in gift cards on Amazon so my OOP cost will be a lot less.  I can get my rotary cut and mat this way.
> 
> I also have Amazon Prime so free shipping. I will become a disboutiquer, I will.


Welcome! Glad you were able to get a new machine, for a better price.  Guess I haven't been to sears in a while since I had no idea they were using iPads.  



ivey_family said:


> I think I did right after I refurbed Beth.  But, you could come over to my Kiddley Divey Sewing page on FB and see all of them and why they each have a Little Women name.  . Those posts were in Sept. last year, not too far down the page though, for anyone interested.
> 
> Regards,
> C.


Carrie - I loved reading about your "staff" members and the name of your shop.  



JWCJ said:


> Hi everyone! My family is off on a MAW trip at the end of April and I could use some help
> Thanks to some bad influences here on DIS, my sewing machine has been rescued from the basement (My MIL owned a fabric store and was attempting to teach me how to quilt. I haven't really touched the machine since she died 5 years ago). I was thinking of making a couple small stroller bags that could somehow attach towards the front of the double stroller, so each girl (5 1/2 and 4 years) could have her own access to things like snacks and stickers. Any ideas of how I could make something like that?
> Thanks!


The velcro pouches sound like a good idea.  Or the little purses.  



NiniMorris said:


> The end of November/Beginning of December has had Free Dining offered for the past SEVERAL years...(at least 3) But I am getting nervous about it being offered this year.  Disney has really changed their discounts this year from the past years...I know....I know... They have been saying they were for several years now, but things have remained the same.
> 
> The only hope I have is that tey ARE offering PINs right now for Free Dining in the early Fall... so that at least gives me hope...  I was booking a trip for the early fall just in case we didn't get FD in our preferred time frame...but hubby nixed the idea.  He said we would just pay the extra for dining if it wasn't offered....
> 
> Nini
> 
> I really need to look into getting a Crystal Ball!


Free dining for the fall would be nice.  We are hoping for a October trip but Casey is already fretting about missing a few days of 7th grade.  I just think she doesn't want to do any "extra" homework.  

Diane - How is your DH doing?


----------



## JWCJ

hey_jude said:


> Would this pattern work?
> http://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/minimessengerbag.htm



That would be easy, wouldn't it - essentially a long rectangle folded? I'd probably make it a tad bigger, would be my guess, but I imagine I can handle that


----------



## abqgreene

JWCJ said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! My family is off on a MAW trip at the end of April and I could use some help
> Thanks to some bad influences here on DIS, my sewing machine has been rescued from the basement (My MIL owned a fabric store and was attempting to teach me how to quilt. I haven't really touched the machine since she died 5 years ago). I was thinking of making a couple small stroller bags that could somehow attach towards the front of the double stroller, so each girl (5 1/2 and 4 years) could have her own access to things like snacks and stickers. Any ideas of how I could make something like that?
> Thanks!



My time is Super limited with things in my class right now. Unfortunately, I don't have time to set up PhotoBucket for the pictures.  If you would like to PM me your address right now, I will email them tomorrow morning. 
Heather


----------



## JWCJ

abqgreene said:


> My time is Super limited with things in my class right now. Unfortunately, I don't have time to set up PhotoBucket for the pictures.  If you would like to PM me your address right now, I will email them tomorrow morning.
> Heather



Heather, thank you so much. I PM'd you.

Thank you for all the ideas, everyone! Now I just hope I remember how to do this!


----------



## BabyRapunzel

So sorry again, I'm behind as usual. I don't think I'll ever be on top of things here. I will come on soon to comment.  But quick question for now. I am making the Lauren dress with short sleeves and I think the seam ends up inside between the bodice and lining. I am having trouble figuring out how to lay the sleeve on the bodice to attach. Anyone awake who knows this?  I just need the order of layers, with the inside or outside of sleeve touching what.  Hope that makes sense, maybe I should sleep on it. Just was hoping to finish tonight.


----------



## ivey_family

BabyRapunzel said:


> So sorry again, I'm behind as usual. I don't think I'll ever be on top of things here. I will come on soon to comment.  But quick question for now. I am making the Lauren dress with short sleeves and I think the seam ends up inside between the bodice and lining. I am having trouble figuring out how to lay the sleeve on the bodice to attach. Anyone awake who knows this?  I just need the order of layers, with the inside or outside of sleeve touching what.  Hope that makes sense, maybe I should sleep on it. Just was hoping to finish tonight.



I have not made the Lauren,  so I'm no help, but maybe someone is available in the Funktional Thread Facebook page?

Regards,
C.


----------



## dianemom2

NiniMorris said:


> I really need to look into getting a Crystal Ball!


I wish that I had one of those!  It would definitely get some good use.



scrapbooksellman said:


> I just got lessons on my Bernina 440 qe embroidery machine. I am so happy to know how to use it. I see so many of you do beautiful work. I can use download designs, not ready to create my own.
> Can someone recommend a place to get Disney designs for me to download to embroider? I several on ebay, but  am not sure if they are safe to use. I also see some on etsy. Any help would be appreiciated.


Try Froufrou by Heather Sue.  Also Lynnie Pinnie has some Disney-ish designs.  Some on Etsy/Ebay sew out great and others are terrible so I tend to buy mostly from Heather Sue.



ivey_family said:


> Yes, that was me.  My dad has taken two garden tractors and modded them significantly.  One has tank treads and the other is articulated (bends in the middle).  I think my dad came up on D's trip report actually.
> 
> I thought you'd seen my Beth.
> 
> Regards,
> C.


I remember that there was a video of your dad with the tractor he fixed up.  What a fun hobby!



goteamwood said:


> At least here I can just send the boys out to do something like look for lizards in the yard, which is insanely exciting for them. Hopefully they keep them outside. I do not wish to be finding lizards or other creatures in their pockets...


Cute picture!  I am glad that you are all getting better.  I'm sure that the lovely Florida weather is helping.  Be careful with the little geckos.  We've had them come home in our suitcase once or twice!



JWCJ said:


> Hello fellow Albertan   A cross body bag could work; my first thought was stroller bags, because we will be using the stroller as a wheelchair in lines (immunosuppressed kid; icky, icky germs).
> Would something like that be complicated? I can figure stuff out with some clear instructions, but I'm a long way from being able to wing it


The cross body bag that somebody posted looks cute and sound like it would work great for you.  When my girls were that age, we went to Walmart and I found mini-backpacks for them with Disney characters on them.  They were a great size, not too big and not too small.  They fit their water bottles and pin lanyards and a light jacket.  They still carry them.  So just in case you don't want to sew those might be another option for you.  If you do want to sew, drawstring backpacks are super easy.  And there are a million free tutorials for them on the internet.



babynala said:


> Diane - How is your DH doing?


My husband is doing very well.  Thanks for asking.  He is completely recovered from his thyroid surgery and they got his medication dosage stabilized.  He won't have to see the endocrinologist for 6 months.



BabyRapunzel said:


> So sorry again, I'm behind as usual. I don't think I'll ever be on top of things here. I will come on soon to comment.  But quick question for now. I am making the Lauren dress with short sleeves and I think the seam ends up inside between the bodice and lining. I am having trouble figuring out how to lay the sleeve on the bodice to attach. Anyone awake who knows this?  I just need the order of layers, with the inside or outside of sleeve touching what.  Hope that makes sense, maybe I should sleep on it. Just was hoping to finish tonight.


I have that pattern but haven't made one yet.  You should post your question on the Funktional Threads FB page.  Either Lisa will answer your question herself or there are lots of other ladies who can help you out with it.


----------



## PurpleEars

JWCJ said:


> Hello fellow Albertan   A cross body bag could work; my first thought was stroller bags, because we will be using the stroller as a wheelchair in lines (immunosuppressed kid; icky, icky germs).
> Would something like that be complicated? I can figure stuff out with some clear instructions, but I'm a long way from being able to wing it



I was thinking something really simple for the cross body bag. I am thinking literally sewing 2 rectangles together with a zipper on top. You can add short ribbon loops on each side and use lobster clips to attach the strap (can be a ribbon too) to the bag. Based on your PTR, are you in Edmonton?



babynala said:


> Flora - love the idea of a December trip.  My family was just watching the WDW travel video the other night and we were remembering our December trip.  I think it was my favorite trip and I think the Candellight processional was one of my favorite things at Disney (not just at holiday time).  Even Curtis, who was 3 at the time, enjoyed the performance.  He sat still and stayed awake for the entire story.  The Osbourne lights is awesome.  I can't WAIT to see what you make for your trip.  Layers are good.  During our trip we had record high temperatures in the 80s and I know the following year it was freezing.
> 
> Free dining for the fall would be nice.  We are hoping for a October trip but Casey is already fretting about missing a few days of 7th grade.  I just think she doesn't want to do any "extra" homework.



I am looking forward to planning a December trip. We saw some of the Christmas decorations during our previous trips in January, so we can't wait to see everything in full swing!

I don't know if it helps to tell Casey that it is really not a big deal to miss a few days of school. I was away from school for a week at a time to attend workshops in both grades 11 and 12 and I never felt I missed anything. I think I turned out ok despite missing classes since I managed to complete my university education.


Diane - you posted after I started typing the reply. I am glad to hear that your DH is doing much better.


----------



## pyrxtc

goteamwood said:


> I am just dropping by while I have an internet connection to share my boys' superhero outfits. We let them have their easter baskets this morning since the outfits are only going to get use while we are in florida, the weather back home in Chicago is still terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are all getting over the crud, even I am feeling much better, just coughing a lot and still really tired. But hey, vacation is great for rest. I am thankful that we decided to not go to Disney World on this trip, it would be misery to be so sick and so fatigued and trying to have a good time. At least here I can just send the boys out to do something like look for lizards in the yard, which is insanely exciting for them. Hopefully they keep them outside. I do not wish to be finding lizards or other creatures in their pockets...



I am glad you are all feeling better and the boys look so cute in their outfits. Hopefully no lizards come home with you since they would not like the cold.


Finished the final thing for my neighbor's grand-daughter. I used some of the leftover Cinderella fabric and still have enough that I cut out a second apron and another block remaining. I think I over bought.


----------



## dianemom2

PurpleEars said:


> I don't know if it helps to tell Casey that it is really not a big deal to miss a few days of school. I was away from school for a week at a time to attend workshops in both grades 11 and 12 and I never felt I missed anything. I think I turned out ok despite missing classes since I managed to complete my university education.


Same here.  I missed 3 weeks of 11th grade to go on a trip to France.  But I think that times were different then and there was more leeway.  Now, my kids have a hard time making up work if they are sick for a couple of days.  I took my older dd out of school to go to the orthodontist a few weeks ago and she missed turning in her math homework.  The teacher wouldn't accept late and gave her a zero.  And that was with an excused absence from school.  It was never an issue for us to go to Disney during school when the kids were in elementary school but it is a lot harder now.  I understand that next year when Sara is in high school that it will be practically impossible for her to miss a few days of school to go away.  That has me nervous because we have a family wedding next fall and we've already committed to attending it.  She will have to miss two days of school



pyrxtc said:


> Finished the final thing for my neighbor's grand-daughter. I used some of the leftover Cinderella fabric and still have enough that I cut out a second apron and another block remaining. I think I over bought.


That turned out great.  I hope she loves both the dress and the apron!  I know that I have some of the same fabric that you made that dress out of.  I searched all through my stash and I can't find it.  It is driving me nuts!  I guess it will turn up eventually!  Or maybe I already made something with it????

I finished this outfit yesterday.  It is the Emma swing top and I paired it with a pair of easy fit capri's.










I have to admit that I did not enjoy making the swing top.  It looks like such a cute pattern but I found the assembly difficult and I didn't enjoy it at all.  I am going to try to modify the way it is assembled and see if it turns out better.  Otherwise I probably won't make another one after that.


----------



## PurpleEars

pyrxtc said:


> Finished the final thing for my neighbor's grand-daughter. I used some of the leftover Cinderella fabric and still have enough that I cut out a second apron and another block remaining. I think I over bought.



The apron turned out well. In many ways it was better to overbought the fabric. You can always use the "leftovers" for another project.



dianemom2 said:


> Same here.  I missed 3 weeks of 11th grade to go on a trip to France.  But I think that times were different then and there was more leeway.  Now, my kids have a hard time making up work if they are sick for a couple of days.  I took my older dd out of school to go to the orthodontist a few weeks ago and she missed turning in her math homework.  The teacher wouldn't accept late and gave her a zero.  And that was with an excused absence from school.  It was never an issue for us to go to Disney during school when the kids were in elementary school but it is a lot harder now.  I understand that next year when Sara is in high school that it will be practically impossible for her to miss a few days of school to go away.  That has me nervous because we have a family wedding next fall and we've already committed to attending it.  She will have to miss two days of school
> 
> I finished this outfit yesterday.  It is the Emma swing top and I paired it with a pair of easy fit capri's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit that I did not enjoy making the swing top.  It looks like such a cute pattern but I found the assembly difficult and I didn't enjoy it at all.  I am going to try to modify the way it is assembled and see if it turns out better.  Otherwise I probably won't make another one after that.



I guess times have changed since I was in high school! (Does it mean that I am old? ) I cannot believe the teacher would not accept the homework due to an excused absence! I hope being away for a family wedding won't cause too much trouble for Sara. I think it is one of those "family comes first" type of thing.

I thought your outfit turned out nicely. I am sorry to hear that the pattern was difficult to work with. I hope you can modify it to make it work.


----------



## strega7

babynala said:


> Did you learn alot in yoru class?  Your apron came out really nice.  That would make a cute gift for someone headed to WDW soon or who loves the mouse.



Thank you!  Yes I did learn a lot in the serger class.  When I first started, I barely know what a serger was, and I was really afraid of it.  Now I can do overlocks, rolled hems, ruffles (which are super easy!) and a bunch of other stuff.  I have a friend that loves disney and cooking, so I was thinking about giving the apron to her, I am sure she will like it.



pyrxtc said:


>



I didn't comment on the dress before, but I think it turned out really cute, and I bet it will look even more adorable on your neighbor's grand-daughter.  I love having left over fabric, it is great that you had enough to make an apron.  She is one lucky little girl.



dianemom2 said:


> Same here.  I missed 3 weeks of 11th grade to go on a trip to France.  But I think that times were different then and there was more leeway.  Now, my kids have a hard time making up work if they are sick for a couple of days.  I took my older dd out of school to go to the orthodontist a few weeks ago and she missed turning in her math homework.  The teacher wouldn't accept late and gave her a zero.  And that was with an excused absence from school.  It was never an issue for us to go to Disney during school when the kids were in elementary school but it is a lot harder now.  I understand that next year when Sara is in high school that it will be practically impossible for her to miss a few days of school to go away.  That has me nervous because we have a family wedding next fall and we've already committed to attending it.  She will have to miss two days of school
> 
> I finished this outfit yesterday.  It is the Emma swing top and I paired it with a pair of easy fit capri's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit that I did not enjoy making the swing top.  It looks like such a cute pattern but I found the assembly difficult and I didn't enjoy it at all.  I am going to try to modify the way it is assembled and see if it turns out better.  Otherwise I probably won't make another one after that.



I am in the same boat with my son, he starts high school in a year and a half, so school it getting so hard it is almost impossible to take him out.  He doesn't even want to go to Disney anymore for fear of missing school.  

I am sorry you didn't enjoy making the top, the whole outfit turned out really pretty though...  Hopefully the modifications you make will make it more fun to put together.


Marci


----------



## lovesdumbo

dianemom2 said:


> Same here.  I missed 3 weeks of 11th grade to go on a trip to France.  But I think that times were different then and there was more leeway.  Now, my kids have a hard time making up work if they are sick for a couple of days.  I took my older dd out of school to go to the orthodontist a few weeks ago and she missed turning in her math homework.  The teacher wouldn't accept late and gave her a zero.  And that was with an excused absence from school.  It was never an issue for us to go to Disney during school when the kids were in elementary school but it is a lot harder now.  I understand that next year when Sara is in high school that it will be practically impossible for her to miss a few days of school to go away.  That has me nervous because we have a family wedding next fall and we've already committed to attending it.  She will have to miss two days of school
> 
> 
> That turned out great.  I hope she loves both the dress and the apron!  I know that I have some of the same fabric that you made that dress out of.  I searched all through my stash and I can't find it.  It is driving me nuts!  I guess it will turn up eventually!  Or maybe I already made something with it????
> 
> I finished this outfit yesterday.  It is the Emma swing top and I paired it with a pair of easy fit capri's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit that I did not enjoy making the swing top.  It looks like such a cute pattern but I found the assembly difficult and I didn't enjoy it at all.  I am going to try to modify the way it is assembled and see if it turns out better.  Otherwise I probably won't make another one after that.


Your outfit is so beautiful-sorry to hear the top was frustrating to make. I have always loved the look of the top but I have never tried it. Lisa From Funktional Threads once posted (a long time ago) a version she made with the back as one piece. She made an elastic casing in the top of the back. I don't remember how she attached the straps but I really loved her version-well I actually love everything she makes!  Hope you can find an easier way to make it.


----------



## jiminykrikkit

Hi everyone!  I'd love to join in if you'll have me.  I am mostly a quilter, but I sew a ton and I'm busy making my 2.5 year old son a little backpack to stow his travel entertainment.  Here's the pattern I'm using.  I'm not "Disney-fying" it unfortunately, but I may do so in the future if I like how this one turns out.    For this one I'm using blue fabric with cars on it.  It's a Japanese fabric from Echino if you're familiar with that.

Something y'all might find interesting!  A blog I follow is doing a Princess sew-along using Simplicity 2377.  It's an easy dress pattern and she's explaining on the blog how to make princess dresses from it.  So far she's done Alice (turned out so cute!), but I know there are more in the works in case you want to follow along.  Here's the link.  Maybe y'all already know about it, but I thought I'd share just in case!

I can't wait to share more with y'all.  I am on Threadbias too (like Facebook for people that sew!).


----------



## weewuvvdisney

For a few years, I have been following the amazing work that everyone does.  I like to sew but my machine is getting old and just doesn't sew too well.  A fabric store in our area has two machines on sale and I was wondering if anyone has either of these machines and if they are any good.

They are the Brother CE5500T & the Brother XL351OT.

I just noticed them in the circular and haven't really had a chance to do some research ( will check into them later).

Just wandering....

Thanks in advance,




Janna


----------



## dianemom2

PurpleEars said:


> I guess times have changed since I was in high school! (Does it mean that I am old? ) I cannot believe the teacher would not accept the homework due to an excused absence! I hope being away for a family wedding won't cause too much trouble for Sara. I think it is one of those "family comes first" type of thing.
> 
> I thought your outfit turned out nicely. I am sorry to hear that the pattern was difficult to work with. I hope you can modify it to make it work.



The teacher did finally accept it but said that because Sara was there for part of the day, it was her responsibility to get the assignment turned in on the day it was due.  I do agree that sometimes family does come first.  And these cousins are coming down from NY for my girls' mitzvah in May so we really can't skip their wedding.  Plus, this is my little cousin who was the flower girl in my wedding and now she is getting married herself.  I can't wait until they start a family and I can sew them some cute baby stuff.

I did just buy Sisboom's Betty Ann pattern.  It has a very similar look and I am hoping that it will be easier to put together.



strega7 said:


> Thank you!  Yes I did learn a lot in the serger class.  When I first started, I barely know what a serger was, and I was really afraid of it.  Now I can do overlocks, rolled hems, ruffles (which are super easy!) and a bunch of other stuff.
> 
> 
> I am in the same boat with my son, he starts high school in a year and a half, so school it getting so hard it is almost impossible to take him out.  He doesn't even want to go to Disney anymore for fear of missing school.
> 
> Marci


It is great that you learned so many skills in your serger class.  I still haven't figured out how to do ruffles on my machine.  There is a special attachment that I have to put on to get it to make ruffles and I just can't figure it out.  But I LOVE to do rolled hems.  It saves so much time on ruffle edges.

I don't know about where you are, but here several middle school classes count towards the kids' high school GPA.  Like both of my girls take Spanish and Algebra.  Those middle school grades will count as high school classes.  So missing them is very hard.  Plus, they have to pass a state Algebra exam in order to graduate from high school.



lovesdumbo said:


> Your outfit is so beautiful-sorry to hear the top was frustrating to make. I have always loved the look of the top but I have never tried it. Lisa From Funktional Threads once posted (a long time ago) a version she made with the back as one piece. She made an elastic casing in the top of the back. I don't remember how she attached the straps but I really loved her version-well I actually love everything she makes!  Hope you can find an easier way to make it.


Yes, it is Lisa's version that I would like to try next time.  I do like the open back look though and Lisa's version closes the back.  But if it comes together more easily, then it is worth the design change.  I found the directions on the Emma top to be difficult to follow and it had lots of fussy little steps which I hate.



jiminykrikkit said:


> Hi everyone!  I'd love to join in if you'll have me.  I am mostly a quilter, but I sew a ton and I'm busy making my 2.5 year old son a little backpack to stow his travel entertainment.  Here's the pattern I'm using.  I'm not "Disney-fying" it unfortunately, but I may do so in the future if I like how this one turns out.    For this one I'm using blue fabric with cars on it.  It's a Japanese fabric from Echino if you're familiar with that.
> 
> Something y'all might find interesting!  A blog I follow is doing a Princess sew-along using Simplicity 2377.  It's an easy dress pattern and she's explaining on the blog how to make princess dresses from it.  So far she's done Alice (turned out so cute!), but I know there are more in the works in case you want to follow along.  Here's the link.  Maybe y'all already know about it, but I thought I'd share just in case!


Welcome to the group.  We have several people who do some quilting or started off as quilters and moved into Disney customs.  The backpack is adorable.  I know somebody on here made one at some point and posted pictures but it has been a while.

I actually have that same Simplicity pattern so I am going to follow along and see what else she does with it.  I don't know if you have CarlaC's Simply Sweet pattern but she has directions on her blog for "princessifying" it.



weewuvvdisney said:


> For a few years, I have been following the amazing work that everyone does.  I like to sew but my machine is getting old and just doesn't sew too well.  A fabric store in our area has two machines on sale and I was wondering if anyone has either of these machines and if they are any good.
> 
> They are the Brother CE5500T & the Brother XL351OT.
> 
> I just noticed them in the circular and haven't really had a chance to do some research ( will check into them later).
> 
> Janna


I am sorry but I don't have either one of those machines so I can't comment on how well they work.  But if you check on Sewingpatternreview.com, they have lots of sewing machine reviews posted by real people.  Also, make sure you check prices online before buying locally.  While lots of local places give lessons on the machines, if you don't need those, it can sometimes save you quite a bit to buy on-line.  Check Amazon.com, Overstock.com and even QVC before buying your machine.


----------



## DMGeurts

ivey_family said:


> Yes, that was me.  My dad has taken two garden tractors and modded them significantly.  One has tank treads and the other is articulated (bends in the middle).  I think my dad came up on D's trip report actually.
> 
> I thought you'd seen my Beth.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



I may have seen her, but I don't mind seeing her again.  

Hmmm...  I remember talking about your dad, but I don't remember where it was.    It could have been in my first PTR?



goteamwood said:


> I am just dropping by while I have an internet connection to share my boys' superhero outfits. We let them have their easter baskets this morning since the outfits are only going to get use while we are in florida, the weather back home in Chicago is still terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are all getting over the crud, even I am feeling much better, just coughing a lot and still really tired. But hey, vacation is great for rest. I am thankful that we decided to not go to Disney World on this trip, it would be misery to be so sick and so fatigued and trying to have a good time. At least here I can just send the boys out to do something like look for lizards in the yard, which is insanely exciting for them. Hopefully they keep them outside. I do not wish to be finding lizards or other creatures in their pockets...



Those are just so cute!  Sorry about the crud...  I hope you are all feeling better soon!  



pyrxtc said:


> I am glad you are all feeling better and the boys look so cute in their outfits. Hopefully no lizards come home with you since they would not like the cold.
> 
> 
> Finished the final thing for my neighbor's grand-daughter. I used some of the leftover Cinderella fabric and still have enough that I cut out a second apron and another block remaining. I think I over bought.



This is just adorable - I hope she loves it and wears it often!  



dianemom2 said:


> Same here.  I missed 3 weeks of 11th grade to go on a trip to France.  But I think that times were different then and there was more leeway.  Now, my kids have a hard time making up work if they are sick for a couple of days.  I took my older dd out of school to go to the orthodontist a few weeks ago and she missed turning in her math homework.  The teacher wouldn't accept late and gave her a zero.  And that was with an excused absence from school.  It was never an issue for us to go to Disney during school when the kids were in elementary school but it is a lot harder now.  I understand that next year when Sara is in high school that it will be practically impossible for her to miss a few days of school to go away.  That has me nervous because we have a family wedding next fall and we've already committed to attending it.  She will have to miss two days of school
> 
> 
> That turned out great.  I hope she loves both the dress and the apron!  I know that I have some of the same fabric that you made that dress out of.  I searched all through my stash and I can't find it.  It is driving me nuts!  I guess it will turn up eventually!  Or maybe I already made something with it????
> 
> I finished this outfit yesterday.  It is the Emma swing top and I paired it with a pair of easy fit capri's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit that I did not enjoy making the swing top.  It looks like such a cute pattern but I found the assembly difficult and I didn't enjoy it at all.  I am going to try to modify the way it is assembled and see if it turns out better.  Otherwise I probably won't make another one after that.



I just love this outfit Diane - it's so cute!!!  I've made the Emma a few times...  THere's a walkthrough tutorial somewhere here - I think it's on the first page.  Not sure I could have put it together with out that.  But I love how it turns out each time I make it - I've made it twice, for both of the baby outfits I"ve made, and it's just so darling.  I love how you can pair so many fabrics with it.



jiminykrikkit said:


> Hi everyone!  I'd love to join in if you'll have me.  I am mostly a quilter, but I sew a ton and I'm busy making my 2.5 year old son a little backpack to stow his travel entertainment.  Here's the pattern I'm using.  I'm not "Disney-fying" it unfortunately, but I may do so in the future if I like how this one turns out.    For this one I'm using blue fabric with cars on it.  It's a Japanese fabric from Echino if you're familiar with that.
> 
> Something y'all might find interesting!  A blog I follow is doing a Princess sew-along using Simplicity 2377.  It's an easy dress pattern and she's explaining on the blog how to make princess dresses from it.  So far she's done Alice (turned out so cute!), but I know there are more in the works in case you want to follow along.  Here's the link.  Maybe y'all already know about it, but I thought I'd share just in case!
> 
> I can't wait to share more with y'all.  I am on Threadbias too (like Facebook for people that sew!).



Welcome!  The sew along sounds fun - I wish I had the time.    And then I wish I had a little girl who would wear it...  



weewuvvdisney said:


> For a few years, I have been following the amazing work that everyone does.  I like to sew but my machine is getting old and just doesn't sew too well.  A fabric store in our area has two machines on sale and I was wondering if anyone has either of these machines and if they are any good.
> 
> They are the Brother CE5500T & the Brother XL351OT.
> 
> I just noticed them in the circular and haven't really had a chance to do some research ( will check into them later).
> 
> Just wandering....
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janna



Sorry Janna...  I don't have any information for you about those machines.  I second what Diane recommended above.  I sew exclusively on vintage machines and love them!

D~


----------



## cogero

D I am going to have a little girl who would love anything made by you


----------



## babynala

dianemom2 said:


> My husband is doing very well.  Thanks for asking.  He is completely recovered from his thyroid surgery and they got his medication dosage stabilized.  He won't have to see the endocrinologist for 6 months.
> .


I am so glad to hear everything is stabilized and he is doing well.  



PurpleEars said:


> I don't know if it helps to tell Casey that it is really not a big deal to miss a few days of school. I was away from school for a week at a time to attend workshops in both grades 11 and 12 and I never felt I missed anything. I think I turned out ok despite missing classes since I managed to complete my university education.


 Like you said, sometimes family time has to come first.  That being said I know this will be the last time we can take her out of school. I really hope our district puts a fall break in our school calendar but I doubt that will ever happen.  



dianemom2 said:


> Same here.  I missed 3 weeks of 11th grade to go on a trip to France.  But I think that times were different then and there was more leeway.  Now, my kids have a hard time making up work if they are sick for a couple of days.  I took my older dd out of school to go to the orthodontist a few weeks ago and she missed turning in her math homework.  The teacher wouldn't accept late and gave her a zero.  And that was with an excused absence from school.  It was never an issue for us to go to Disney during school when the kids were in elementary school but it is a lot harder now.  I understand that next year when Sara is in high school that it will be practically impossible for her to miss a few days of school to go away.  That has me nervous because we have a family wedding next fall and we've already committed to attending it.  She will have to miss two days of school
> 
> 
> I finished this outfit yesterday.  It is the Emma swing top and I paired it with a pair of easy fit capri's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit that I did not enjoy making the swing top.  It looks like such a cute pattern but I found the assembly difficult and I didn't enjoy it at all.  I am going to try to modify the way it is assembled and see if it turns out better.  Otherwise I probably won't make another one after that.


Oh, I love the outfit you made.  I have never made the Emma top but I would be annoyed with lots of little steps.  It does look like a nice cool shirt for the summer.  I have a feeling the sisboom pattern will be good.

Spending such a long time in France must have been an amazing experience.  Something invaluable that you could never learn in school.  But I know that it is hard for kids to miss these days.  



jiminykrikkit said:


> Hi everyone!  I'd love to join in if you'll have me.  I am mostly a quilter, but I sew a ton and I'm busy making my 2.5 year old son a little backpack to stow his travel entertainment.  Here's the pattern I'm using.  I'm not "Disney-fying" it unfortunately, but I may do so in the future if I like how this one turns out.    For this one I'm using blue fabric with cars on it.  It's a Japanese fabric from Echino if you're familiar with that.
> 
> Something y'all might find interesting!  A blog I follow is doing a Princess sew-along using Simplicity 2377.  It's an easy dress pattern and she's explaining on the blog how to make princess dresses from it.  So far she's done Alice (turned out so cute!), but I know there are more in the works in case you want to follow along.  Here's the link.  Maybe y'all already know about it, but I thought I'd share just in case!
> 
> I can't wait to share more with y'all.  I am on Threadbias too (like Facebook for people that sew!).


Welcome!  That sounds like a fun sew along.  That backpack looks like it will be really cute. We love to see all sewing projects.



weewuvvdisney said:


> For a few years, I have been following the amazing work that everyone does.  I like to sew but my machine is getting old and just doesn't sew too well.  A fabric store in our area has two machines on sale and I was wondering if anyone has either of these machines and if they are any good.
> 
> They are the Brother CE5500T & the Brother XL351OT.
> 
> I just noticed them in the circular and haven't really had a chance to do some research ( will check into them later).
> 
> Just wandering....
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Janna


Welcome! I'm not familiar with those machines.  Some people have had good luck finding good pricing on amazon and QVC.


----------



## sewmess

I caught up -everything (as usual) looks great.

I Have Sewn!!  in my new semi-clean Room of Sewing and Evil....but mostly Sewing.  

I can't post on Facebook yet: the PJ pants are a present for a friend who isn't on the Dis (yet)




DSC02378 

Just your basic PJs...from a mainstream pattern.  I added the pockets, though.
Sparkly purple.




DSC02379 

I may have mentioned that I am not a Tinkerbelle fan, but the friend is and this flannel is crazy soft.

I have been drooling and wishing over embroidery machines.  I know everyone here sings the praises of the P770.  What I'm really wanting it for is lettering.  Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## PurpleEars

strega7 said:


> Thank you!  Yes I did learn a lot in the serger class.  When I first started, I barely know what a serger was, and I was really afraid of it.  Now I can do overlocks, rolled hems, ruffles (which are super easy!) and a bunch of other stuff.  I have a friend that loves disney and cooking, so I was thinking about giving the apron to her, I am sure she will like it.
> 
> I am in the same boat with my son, he starts high school in a year and a half, so school it getting so hard it is almost impossible to take him out.  He doesn't even want to go to Disney anymore for fear of missing school.
> 
> Marci



I am glad to hear that you learned lots in your serger class. I am sure your friend will appreciate the apron. I am sorry to hear that your son does not want to go to Disney for fear of missing school.



jiminykrikkit said:


> Hi everyone!  I'd love to join in if you'll have me.  I am mostly a quilter, but I sew a ton and I'm busy making my 2.5 year old son a little backpack to stow his travel entertainment.  Here's the pattern I'm using.  I'm not "Disney-fying" it unfortunately, but I may do so in the future if I like how this one turns out.    For this one I'm using blue fabric with cars on it.  It's a Japanese fabric from Echino if you're familiar with that.
> 
> Something y'all might find interesting!  A blog I follow is doing a Princess sew-along using Simplicity 2377.  It's an easy dress pattern and she's explaining on the blog how to make princess dresses from it.  So far she's done Alice (turned out so cute!), but I know there are more in the works in case you want to follow along.  Here's the link.  Maybe y'all already know about it, but I thought I'd share just in case!
> 
> I can't wait to share more with y'all.  I am on Threadbias too (like Facebook for people that sew!).



Welcome! I look forward to seeing pictures of your backpack and the dresses from the sew along.



weewuvvdisney said:


> For a few years, I have been following the amazing work that everyone does.  I like to sew but my machine is getting old and just doesn't sew too well.  A fabric store in our area has two machines on sale and I was wondering if anyone has either of these machines and if they are any good.
> 
> They are the Brother CE5500T & the Brother XL351OT.
> 
> I just noticed them in the circular and haven't really had a chance to do some research ( will check into them later).
> 
> Just wandering....
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> 
> Janna



Welcome Janna from another fellow Canadian. I have 2 Brother sewing machines - CS8060 and SE270D (the second one is a sewing/embroidery combo). I have been happy with both of them, though the first one is no longer working. At the same time, I put miles and miles of fabric through that machine so I don't think it really owes me that much. I don't know much about the models you mentioned. I would also look at Wal-mart to see what they have. When my 270D dies, I would probably go and get another Brother machine. Costco may be another option as well.



sewmess said:


> I caught up -everything (as usual) looks great.
> 
> I Have Sewn!!  in my new semi-clean Room of Sewing and Evil....but mostly Sewing.
> 
> I can't post on Facebook yet: the PJ pants are a present for a friend who isn't on the Dis (yet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC02378
> 
> Just your basic PJs...from a mainstream pattern.  I added the pockets, though.
> Sparkly purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC02379
> 
> I may have mentioned that I am not a Tinkerbelle fan, but the friend is and this flannel is crazy soft.
> 
> I have been drooling and wishing over embroidery machines.  I know everyone here sings the praises of the P770.  What I'm really wanting it for is lettering.  Anybody have any suggestions?



Great job on the PJ's. I like the purple sparkly pockets. I think there are some sewing machines with some lettering capabilities, but I honestly think it would be worthwhile getting a 770. You never know what you may want to make after doing some lettering!


----------



## pyrxtc

sewmess said:


> I caught up -everything (as usual) looks great.
> 
> I Have Sewn!!  in my new semi-clean Room of Sewing and Evil....but mostly Sewing.
> 
> I can't post on Facebook yet: the PJ pants are a present for a friend who isn't on the Dis (yet)
> Just your basic PJs...from a mainstream pattern.  I added the pockets, though.
> Sparkly purple.
> I may have mentioned that I am not a Tinkerbelle fan, but the friend is and this flannel is crazy soft.
> I have been drooling and wishing over embroidery machines.  I know everyone here sings the praises of the P770.  What I'm really wanting it for is lettering.  Anybody have any suggestions?



The pants look cute. I am not a Tink fan either but her fabric looks so pretty sometimes. I can't help you on the embroidery machine since I don't own one. I haven't even use my serger yet and I've owned it for months.

I have been busy today and yesterday making cake pops for my sister's baby shower, I now remember why I haven't made them for over a year. Too much work to do alone. I also finally made a tablecloth for my Mickey table and have been doing some work on my daughter's Sailor Moon costume which she tried on today and it just needs a few little tweaks.



















There a few things I wish I had done differently for the costume, like figured out how to angle the skirt front down and added the bump thing along the waist but not too bad. I have to cut a bigger bow for the front because the one my DD cut was way too small and I bought some pleather to try to make slip over her shoes boots for her.


----------



## scbelleatheart

pyrxtc said:


> The pants look cute. I am not a Tink fan either but her fabric looks so pretty sometimes. I can't help you on the embroidery machine since I don't own one. I haven't even use my serger yet and I've owned it for months.
> 
> I have been busy today and yesterday making cake pops for my sister's baby shower, I now remember why I haven't made them for over a year. Too much work to do alone. I also finally made a tablecloth for my Mickey table and have been doing some work on my daughter's Sailor Moon costume which she tried on today and it just needs a few little tweaks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There a few things I wish I had done differently for the costume, like figured out how to angle the skirt front down and added the bump thing along the waist but not too bad. I have to cut a bigger bow for the front because the one my DD cut was way too small and I bought some pleather to try to make slip over her shoes boots for her.



What a clever table cover! Now you given me ideas for patio table covers. I hate that marbled glass gets all dirty and you can't see it with a regular cover on it. Did you use vinyl so the top shows through?
Love the sailor outfit too. It is so cute!


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> D I am going to have a little girl who would love anything made by you


Who wouldn't love anything made by D???



sewmess said:


> I can't post on Facebook yet: the PJ pants are a present for a friend who isn't on the Dis (yet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC02378
> 
> 
> 
> I have been drooling and wishing over embroidery machines.  I know everyone here sings the praises of the P770.  What I'm really wanting it for is lettering.  Anybody have any suggestions?


I love the PJ pants.  Funny, I'm not a huge Tink fan either but I always think that the fabrics that have her on them are such pretty colors.  The PE770 would work great for lettering but you'd probably need to buy some basic software to combine the letters before putting them on your machine to stitch out.  If you get a more expensive machine, you can combine the lettering right on the machine so you don't need the software.  But there is a big jump in price between the Pe770 and the next model up.  



DMGeurts said:


> I just love this outfit Diane - it's so cute!!!  I've made the Emma a few times...  THere's a walkthrough tutorial somewhere here - I think it's on the first page.  Not sure I could have put it together with out that.  But I love how it turns out each time I make it - I've made it twice, for both of the baby outfits I"ve made, and it's just so darling.  I love how you can pair so many fabrics with it.
> D~


Yes, I also love the look with the multiple fabrics but I did not enjoy making it.  I am going to try Lisa from Funktional Thread's version of the directions.   I also have the Sisboom Betty Ann top/dress and to my way of thinking, it is a very similar look.  So I might try that and compare how she puts it together.



babynala said:


> Spending such a long time in France must have been an amazing experience.  Something invaluable that you could never learn in school.  But I know that it is hard for kids to miss these days.


It was an incredible experience and it made me continue to pursue taking French classes all the way through high school and into college.  That probably wouldn't have happened if I didn't go on that trip.  I think that sometimes schools miss the bigger picture and they are only worried about test scores these days.



pyrxtc said:


> I haven't even use my serger yet and I've owned it for months.


I've never made cake pops because there are just too many steps for me. I like my projects done in a very short amount of time and with the fewest steps possible.    Your table cloth turned out great.  It is awesome how you made it so you can still see the great table top!  And that Sailor Moon costume is amazing!  Great job on that!  What does your dd plan to wear the costume for?

Don't be scared of your serger.  The hardest thing about it is threading it for the first time.  Just jump in and have a good time with it.

I also wanted to share with you all that I had my PET scan on Monday this week.  I saw the oncologist yesterday.  My scan was fine and she doesn't want to see me for another YEAR!  I used to get scanned every three months and then we pushed it out to every 4 months.  Then every 6 months.  Going to once a year is a huge step.  It is exciting and scary at the same time!


----------



## cogero

Diane I am so happy about your PET scan results.


----------



## pyrxtc

scbelleatheart said:


> What a clever table cover! Now you given me ideas for patio table covers. I hate that marbled glass gets all dirty and you can't see it with a regular cover on it. Did you use vinyl so the top shows through?
> Love the sailor outfit too. It is so cute!



yes, I used vinyl. I don't know how I will wash it (can vinyl go in the washer ?) but it will work and came out mostly how I wanted it to. It was hard for me since the table corners are round and the legs stick out so I could make it go straight around and had to figure out pleats on the corners so it would fit right. I think that next time I will cut the vinyl to fit after I sew it and just mark it with a marker to follow along for a sewing line.

Thanks. It has the cleanest seams I've ever done.



dianemom2 said:


> I've never made cake pops because there are just too many steps for me. I like my projects done in a very short amount of time and with the fewest steps possible.    Your table cloth turned out great.  It is awesome how you made it so you can still see the great table top!  And that Sailor Moon costume is amazing!  Great job on that!  What does your dd plan to wear the costume for?
> 
> Don't be scared of your serger.  The hardest thing about it is threading it for the first time.  Just jump in and have a good time with it.
> 
> I also wanted to share with you all that I had my PET scan on Monday this week.  I saw the oncologist yesterday.  My scan was fine and she doesn't want to see me for another YEAR!  I used to get scanned every three months and then we pushed it out to every 4 months.  Then every 6 months.  Going to once a year is a huge step.  It is exciting and scary at the same time!



I didn't want to cover up Mickey but I didn't want him ruined either. My DD's father is supposed to be taking her to Anime Con in May. 

The serger is already threaded. I just don't have room to set it up and hopefully will be able to take a class somewhere when I move and have a big enough sewing room. I don't know anyone else who sews and uses a serger so no one to help me.

YAY for the PET scan !!! Gonna be a great year !!


----------



## goteamwood

pyrxtc said:


> yes, I used vinyl. I don't know how I will wash it (can vinyl go in the washer ?) but it will work and came out mostly how I wanted it to. It was hard for me since the table corners are round and the legs stick out so I could make it go straight around and had to figure out pleats on the corners so it would fit right. I think that next time I will cut the vinyl to fit after I sew it and just mark it with a marker to follow along for a sewing line.
> 
> Thanks. It has the cleanest seams I've ever done.
> 
> I didn't want to cover up Mickey but I didn't want him ruined either. My DD's father is supposed to be taking her to Anime Con in May.
> 
> The serger is already threaded. I just don't have room to set it up and hopefully will be able to take a class somewhere when I move and have a big enough sewing room. I don't know anyone else who sews and uses a serger so no one to help me.
> 
> YAY for the PET scan !!! Gonna be a great year !!



I've washed vinyl mattress covers and shower curtains. But no dryer! My mother in law was staying with us for a couple weeks when my boys were born and dried two of them and they melted to the inside of the dryer.


----------



## weewuvvdisney

Thanks to dianemom2, DMGuerts, babynala & Purple Ears for your responses....

I did check out the Sewing Pattern Review website - I found a machine that is probably almost the same as the CE5500T.  It was the CE550PRW (Project Runway Model).  I was unable to find anything about the other one.   Could be that the models here are for the "Canadian Market".  The machine that I have now is a Singer model that is about 25 years old and well used.

Anyways, I decided to hold off a bit.  I don't want to rush and then regret buying.  I will start doing some research first.

Thanks for you help.

Love all the beautiful things that are being show here.

Hopefully, one day soon, I will be able to show something that I have done recently.



Janna


----------



## Colleen27

pyrxtc said:


> I have been busy today and yesterday making cake pops for my sister's baby shower, I now remember why I haven't made them for over a year. Too much work to do alone. I also finally made a tablecloth for my Mickey table and have been doing some work on my daughter's Sailor Moon costume which she tried on today and it just needs a few little tweaks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There a few things I wish I had done differently for the costume, like figured out how to angle the skirt front down and added the bump thing along the waist but not too bad. I have to cut a bigger bow for the front because the one my DD cut was way too small and I bought some pleather to try to make slip over her shoes boots for her.



De-lurking for a moment to tell you how much I love your Sailor Moon! I made DD11 a Sailor Moon costume a couple Halloweens ago and without a pattern it was quite the adventure. It didn't look nearly as nice as yours either - I cheated and bought a white leotard then added the skirt and collar.


----------



## babynala

sewmess said:


> I caught up -everything (as usual) looks great.
> 
> I Have Sewn!!  in my new semi-clean Room of Sewing and Evil....but mostly Sewing.
> 
> I can't post on Facebook yet: the PJ pants are a present for a friend who isn't on the Dis (yet)
> 
> 
> Just your basic PJs...from a mainstream pattern.  I added the pockets, though.
> Sparkly purple.
> 
> I may have mentioned that I am not a Tinkerbelle fan, but the friend is and this flannel is crazy soft.
> 
> I have been drooling and wishing over embroidery machines.  I know everyone here sings the praises of the P770.  What I'm really wanting it for is lettering.  Anybody have any suggestions?


those look comfy and I like the added pockets.



pyrxtc said:


> I have been busy today and yesterday making cake pops for my sister's baby shower, I now remember why I haven't made them for over a year. Too much work to do alone. I also finally made a tablecloth for my Mickey table and have been doing some work on my daughter's Sailor Moon costume which she tried on today and it just needs a few little tweaks.
> 
> There a few things I wish I had done differently for the costume, like figured out how to angle the skirt front down and added the bump thing along the waist but not too bad. I have to cut a bigger bow for the front because the one my DD cut was way too small and I bought some pleather to try to make slip over her shoes boots for her.


The table cloth came out really nice.  What a great idea so you can still see the awesome table top.  That sailor moon costume is AMAZING  You did a really nice job and it fits your daughter perfectly.  



dianemom2 said:


> I also wanted to share with you all that I had my PET scan on Monday this week.  I saw the oncologist yesterday.  My scan was fine and she doesn't want to see me for another YEAR!  I used to get scanned every three months and then we pushed it out to every 4 months.  Then every 6 months.  Going to once a year is a huge step.  It is exciting and scary at the same time!


What great news.  



goteamwood said:


> I've washed vinyl mattress covers and shower curtains. But no dryer! My mother in law was staying with us for a couple weeks when my boys were born and dried two of them and they melted to the inside of the dryer.


Yikes!


----------



## PurpleEars

pyrxtc said:


> I have been busy today and yesterday making cake pops for my sister's baby shower, I now remember why I haven't made them for over a year. Too much work to do alone. I also finally made a tablecloth for my Mickey table and have been doing some work on my daughter's Sailor Moon costume which she tried on today and it just needs a few little tweaks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There a few things I wish I had done differently for the costume, like figured out how to angle the skirt front down and added the bump thing along the waist but not too bad. I have to cut a bigger bow for the front because the one my DD cut was way too small and I bought some pleather to try to make slip over her shoes boots for her.



I am sure the guests will appreciate the effort you spent into making the cake pops (even though I never really understood them). I made hot cross buns and a raspberry pie today. 

The table cloth turned out nicely, as is the Sailor Moon costume. I am sure your DD will attract lots of attention at the show! Great job!



dianemom2 said:


> I also wanted to share with you all that I had my PET scan on Monday this week.  I saw the oncologist yesterday.  My scan was fine and she doesn't want to see me for another YEAR!  I used to get scanned every three months and then we pushed it out to every 4 months.  Then every 6 months.  Going to once a year is a huge step.  It is exciting and scary at the same time!



Wonderful news Diane! Congrats! 



pyrxtc said:


> The serger is already threaded. I just don't have room to set it up and hopefully will be able to take a class somewhere when I move and have a big enough sewing room. I don't know anyone else who sews and uses a serger so no one to help me.



I hope you will get a chance to set your serger up when you move. I am totally self taught on the serger and it has made a huge difference to my sewing.



weewuvvdisney said:


> Thanks to dianemom2, DMGuerts, babynala & Purple Ears for your responses....
> 
> I did check out the Sewing Pattern Review website - I found a machine that is probably almost the same as the CE5500T.  It was the CE550PRW (Project Runway Model).  I was unable to find anything about the other one.   Could be that the models here are for the "Canadian Market".  The machine that I have now is a Singer model that is about 25 years old and well used.
> 
> Anyways, I decided to hold off a bit.  I don't want to rush and then regret buying.  I will start doing some research first.
> 
> Thanks for you help.
> 
> Love all the beautiful things that are being show here.
> 
> Hopefully, one day soon, I will be able to show something that I have done recently.
> 
> 
> 
> Janna



I think it is a good idea to do your research to make sure you have something you are happy with at the end of the day. There are some Brother machines that are marked for Canadian market so it could explain the difference in the model number. One thing to note is that you can often get the same Brother machine in the US for less, though the warranty may be an issue. I got my 270D off Amazon.com, had it ship to the hotel I was staying at, and brought it home as a piece of checked luggage (this was back in the days when each person could have 2 checked bags). A similar macine would have cost 3x as much here! I look forward to seeing pictures of your creations soon!


----------



## disneychic2

It's been over a week since I've been on here, so it's taking a bit to get caught up and I had to split my responses, so if seem a half beat behind, that's why. My granddaughters loved their little purses and also the tic tac toe boards I made them. Of course I spent hours yesterday playing tic tac toe. But it's so great to be spending time here in Virginia having fun with the 5 grandchildren!

These are from froufrou by Heathersue











pyrxtc said:


>



SCORE!! I do remember the chairs and am so glad you found the table and a couple more chairs. Love them!  Also, love the little dress for the neighbor's granddaughter. I'm sure they all loved it too.



scbelleatheart said:


> You have all been so nice and I love seeing what you have created.
> What do you use to cut out patterns? Pins, weights, a combination?
> BTW, I love the bags with Mickey, Epcot and Jessie! What pattern did you use?



Many years ago I used weights, but now it's just pins and scissors. Unless I'm using my rotary cutter and then I don't use anything except the weight of the ruler guide.



micki1881 said:


> Hello everyone I was on this thread a couple of years ago. I learned so much from all the wonderful people here. Just popping on to say hi and looking forward to joining in future chats.



Welcome back! 



PlutosMommy said:


> Hi! I've been lurking for a little while now and you all are so talented! I'm definitely a beginner, but I've been inspired to applique some shirts for my son, niece, and nephew for our upcoming trip! I'll try to figure out how to upload pictures. I do have a question I was hoping someone here could help me with. I have a Babylock sewing/embroidery machine (Ellageo), and over the last few days I feel the tension is off.  The bobbin thread is pulling through- typically I only use the same color top and bottom thread for monograms/lettering, but since this started if I have a rewound white bobbin, for example, my designs look very sloppy. Does this sound like a tension problem? To my knowledge I can't adjust the tension as its computerized.



I see others have answered your question. I have a baby lock machine and can definitely adjust the tension. I would check your manual to see how it's done on your machine. I have an Elegante 3, so mine may be a bit different from yours. Once you've cleaned everything out, if the problem still remains, definitely check into adjusting your tension. Dianesmom2 had good suggestions about the stabilizer being used as well. Good luck!



goteamwood said:


> My husband is the most easy going person ever, so he actually wasn't too devastated. I think it upset him though, he doesn't let it show. I will say it's definitely a weird situation. We are visiting his Dad in Florida and it is evident that he didn't do much for himself for the last 40+ years. When we arrived there was almost no food, only 3 yogurts, which my kids quickly consumed and 2/3 of his food was gone. My husband took him grocery shopping last night. Our trip has beeb quite an adventure beside that, the kids are still coming off their croup, I got taken down for a few days with fever and cough, and then about 50 miles from grandpa's house one of my boys threw up, a lot. All over the Lilo and Stitch outfit the other kid had fallen asleep eating a Mickey bar and I was able to get most of the chocolate out. Now, however, that outfit is going into the trash. It's beyond ruined. Poor little guy was covered and we had to stop on the side of the highway and strip him down, but when my husband set him on the ground to get him out of his clothing he got about 2 dozen ant bites, so he has welts all over his feet and ankles.  I guess if we do go back to Ohana, new stitch shirts are in order. My husband was able to get most of the stink out, thankfully, but I think we will still have the car detailed. Yuck.
> 
> I dropped my PE770 off for routine maintenance last week and the lady told me never pull the thread out backward through the thread path, which of course I ALWAYS do, she said to snip it at the spool, then pull the thread through from the needle end, it prevents those thread fiber buildups in the thread path. I had never heard that and I was doing it the "wrong" way every single time, so I thought maybe someone else was too.
> 
> Jen



Oh my gosh! What an ordeal for all of you! Sounds like one fiasco on top of another. Glad you're feeling better and the baking soda sounds like a good idea for the car. 

I just learned about snipping the thread and pulling it out through the needle at my last embroidery class. I always do it now, but sometimes I change threads and forget to pull the old one out.



micki1881 said:


> One of my new obsessions. Felt dress up dolls. This is the Minnie dress with customized mouse ears. Dorthy and Tinker Bell. And then a custom rupunzel birthday shirt.



So adorable! Great job on everything. Don't you love in the hoop things???



scbelleatheart said:


> Given the options, would you
> 1.Buy a Brother PE750D on craigslist or hold out for a Brother770? http://columbus.craigslist.org/art/3687329393.html and get rid of the Singer Futura 350 for some cash on Craigslist.
> 2. Buy a Janome 9000 on Craigslist to replace my Janome 1000? I have had it for 23years and all my kids learned to sew on it. http://columbus.craigslist.org/art/3692384140.html
> 3. Sell my two old sergers (3 thread and 4 thread) to get money for either/or both of the above? I have a Baby lock 5 thread so I only use the old ones so I do not have to switch threads.
> 
> I know this sounds stupid but I cannot decide. DH will never disagree on how many machines I own because they all earned their keep. I always made sure I could pay off a machine in 3 months.
> Sugestions? Thank you.



1. hold out for a 770
2. buy the Janome 9000
3. yes, sell two of the old sergers

Hope it all works out for you!



nannye said:


> *HELP!*
> Alright Ladies!
> I could use some ideas/suggestions.
> My mom has been busy making camera straps and aprons and wants to sell them. I've been doing a few custom shirts so I thought I might try my hand at some RTS shirts. No custom orders for us.  I am thinking that we will do a facebook page as it's easy.
> 
> Problem is It needs a name! My name is Erin and My Moms is Jenn so I thought EJ Creations might be cute, but  is kinda boring. Any other suggestions or ideas? let me know!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Also, has anyone ever done dog collars?



I have never done dog collars and I don't really have a name suggestion. I'm really bad at that sort of thing. I just wanted to wish you luck on your new venture!



strega7 said:


> I had to make an apron for my serger class I took on craftsy, so of course I had to disneyfy it.  I think it turned out pretty cute, but I don't wear aprons, so not sure what I am going to do with it, but here it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is on...



I don't wear aprons either, but this is a really cute one! Nice job!


----------



## NiniMorris

Quick drive by...and I see I forgot to grab your post!

DIANE!  So excited for you!    We threw a party when my son in law got the one year result!  Fantastic NEWS!


Nini


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> Diane I am so happy about your PET scan results.


Thanks!  Me too   My case is extremely unusual and while I was talking to the dr on Thursday we both acknowledged that I really shouldn't be alive anymore.  That's was pretty sobering.



pyrxtc said:


> My DD's father is supposed to be taking her to Anime Con in May.
> 
> The serger is already threaded. I just don't have room to set it up and hopefully will be able to take a class somewhere when I move and have a big enough sewing room. I don't know anyone else who sews and uses a serger so no one to help me.
> 
> YAY for the PET scan !!! Gonna be a great year !!


I hope she has a great time at the Anime Con.

I also didn't know anybody who sewed or used a serger.  So I just watched some Youtube videos and jumped into trying to use it.  I am sure there are still a few things that I don't know how to do on it.  But I do LOVE my serger!

Thanks about the PET scan!



weewuvvdisney said:


> Thanks to dianemom2, DMGuerts, babynala & Purple Ears for your responses....
> 
> I did check out the Sewing Pattern Review website - I found a machine that is probably almost the same as the CE5500T.  It was the CE550PRW (Project Runway Model).  I was unable to find anything about the other one.   Could be that the models here are for the "Canadian Market".  The machine that I have now is a Singer model that is about 25 years old and well used.
> 
> Janna


Good luck finding exactly what you want!  Since you already have a machine that is working, there is no rush to get what you want.



babynala said:


> What great news.


Thanks 



PurpleEars said:


> Wonderful news Diane! Congrats!


Thanks!



NiniMorris said:


> DIANE!  So excited for you!    We threw a party when my son in law got the one year result!  Fantastic NEWS!
> 
> 
> Nini


Thanks!  I wish we could throw me a party too.  But with my girls' b'not mitzvah coming up in just 5 weeks (yikes!!) I don't have time to throw another party too!


----------



## DisneyMom5

My two latest creations - Tiana themed Precious Dresses for my two youngest for Easter.  My first real applique' on the apron! [Some of you saw this on my FB...pardon the duplication!]


----------



## jiminykrikkit

sewmess said:


> I caught up -everything (as usual) looks great.
> 
> I Have Sewn!!  in my new semi-clean Room of Sewing and Evil....but mostly Sewing.
> 
> I can't post on Facebook yet: the PJ pants are a present for a friend who isn't on the Dis (yet)
> 
> Just your basic PJs...from a mainstream pattern.  I added the pockets, though.
> Sparkly purple.
> I may have mentioned that I am not a Tinkerbelle fan, but the friend is and this flannel is crazy soft.



Cute!!  I was just noticing that fabric at Joann yesterday.  It really is soft!  I don't care for Tink either.  I was eyeing some Mickey flannel...  I have (non-Disney) fabric washed for two pairs of PJ pants for myself already, so I probably shouldn't pick up any more!  LOL



pyrxtc said:


> The pants look cute. I am not a Tink fan either but her fabric looks so pretty sometimes. I can't help you on the embroidery machine since I don't own one. I haven't even use my serger yet and I've owned it for months.
> 
> I have been busy today and yesterday making cake pops for my sister's baby shower, I now remember why I haven't made them for over a year. Too much work to do alone. I also finally made a tablecloth for my Mickey table and have been doing some work on my daughter's Sailor Moon costume which she tried on today and it just needs a few little tweaks.
> 
> There a few things I wish I had done differently for the costume, like figured out how to angle the skirt front down and added the bump thing along the waist but not too bad. I have to cut a bigger bow for the front because the one my DD cut was way too small and I bought some pleather to try to make slip over her shoes boots for her.



I am so jealous of those great Mickey chairs!  And the Sailor Moon costume is awesome.  Lucky daughter!



dianemom2 said:


> I also wanted to share with you all that I had my PET scan on Monday this week.  I saw the oncologist yesterday.  My scan was fine and she doesn't want to see me for another YEAR!  I used to get scanned every three months and then we pushed it out to every 4 months.  Then every 6 months.  Going to once a year is a huge step.  It is exciting and scary at the same time!



Congrats!  That's wonderful news!



disneychic2 said:


> It's been over a week since I've been on here, so it's taking a bit to get caught up and I had to split my responses, so if seem a half beat behind, that's why. My granddaughters loved their little purses and also the tic tac toe boards I made them. Of course I spent hours yesterday playing tic tac toe. But it's so great to be spending time here in Virginia having fun with the 5 grandchildren!
> 
> These are from froufrou by Heathersue



Wow, those are too cute!  I think I need to teach my little guy to play tic tac toe now...



DisneyMom5 said:


> My two latest creations - Tiana themed Precious Dresses for my two youngest for Easter.  My first real applique' on the apron! [Some of you saw this on my FB...pardon the duplication!]



So cute!  I love Tiana.  Nice job...looks like the girls love the dresses!


----------



## jiminykrikkit

I've finished the little backpack for my son.  I love how it turned out.  Although now I wish I would have done one with a Mickey head applique on it.  He loves it too, and wouldn't take it off all morning!


----------



## goteamwood

jiminykrikkit said:


> I've finished the little backpack for my son.  I love how it turned out.  Although now I wish I would have done one with a Mickey head applique on it.  He loves it too, and wouldn't take it off all morning!



I love that. So cute. My mother in law found little backpacks for my 3-year-old boys from a company called sugarbooger which are small like that. Most commercial backpacks for kids are HUGE. there are a couple kids in my sons' preschool who have backpacks the same size as mine. They even have wheels like luggage. Smaller is better I think and that is a great size. Good job.


----------



## scbelleatheart

jiminykrikkit said:


> I've finished the little backpack for my son.  I love how it turned out.  Although now I wish I would have done one with a Mickey head applique on it.  He loves it too, and wouldn't take it off all morning!



That is fantastic! I'm sure he loved it. At the rate my kids are going I will be 80 before anyone has a baby. It's all about careers now. I did buy all the fiance's, girlfreinds, daughter, sewing machines for Xmas because the boys all know how to sew.


----------



## sewmess

jiminykrikkit said:


> I've finished the little backpack for my son.  I love how it turned out.  Although now I wish I would have done one with a Mickey head applique on it.  He loves it too, and wouldn't take it off all morning!



The backpack is fabulous, even without an applique.  & it's always a good sign if they don't want to part with it.  



DisneyMom5 said:


> My two latest creations - Tiana themed Precious Dresses for my two youngest for Easter.  My first real applique' on the apron! [Some of you saw this on my FB...pardon the duplication!]



Those dresses are beautiful and Hurray for your first applique.  Are you addicted yet?  The first think I wanted to do after finishing my first applique was make more!



pyrxtc said:


> The pants look cute. I am not a Tink fan either but her fabric looks so pretty sometimes. I can't help you on the embroidery machine since I don't own one. I haven't even use my serger yet and I've owned it for months.
> 
> I have been busy today and yesterday making cake pops for my sister's baby shower, I now remember why I haven't made them for over a year. Too much work to do alone. I also finally made a tablecloth for my Mickey table and have been doing some work on my daughter's Sailor Moon costume which she tried on today and it just needs a few little tweaks.



This is Monday morning quarterbacking, but how about a table skirt, like a bed skirt, with velcro for the vinyl top?  That way you could change out the skirts and only need one vinyl part.  

The pants will be given to the birthday girl this evening.  Her husband was dragged into JoAnne's by my DH when I was picking up some extra yardage for the pjs, so he'll be able to see the finished project!

Thanks for the help with ideas on embroidery machine possibilities.  I'll probably start saving up for the next time Amazon has a super deal on P770s.


----------



## PurpleEars

disneychic2 said:


> It's been over a week since I've been on here, so it's taking a bit to get caught up and I had to split my responses, so if seem a half beat behind, that's why. My granddaughters loved their little purses and also the tic tac toe boards I made them. Of course I spent hours yesterday playing tic tac toe. But it's so great to be spending time here in Virginia having fun with the 5 grandchildren!
> 
> These are from froufrou by Heathersue



I am glad that you had a great time with your grandchildren. The Tic Tac Toe boards look great. I think your grandchildren are fortunate to have a grandma that sews for them!



dianemom2 said:


> Thanks!  I wish we could throw me a party too.  But with my girls' b'not mitzvah coming up in just 5 weeks (yikes!!) I don't have time to throw another party too!



I am sure the Mitzvah will go smoothly since you have been preparing for it for quite some time now. I hope you will at least be able to do something special for yourself for the PET scan celebration.



DisneyMom5 said:


> My two latest creations - Tiana themed Precious Dresses for my two youngest for Easter.  My first real applique' on the apron! [Some of you saw this on my FB...pardon the duplication!]



Great job on the dresses. The applique looks great too! I am sure your daugthers will enjoy the special outfit!



jiminykrikkit said:


> I've finished the little backpack for my son.  I love how it turned out.  Although now I wish I would have done one with a Mickey head applique on it.  He loves it too, and wouldn't take it off all morning!



You did a great job on the backpack. I figured it is always a good sign when the recipient didn't want to take the item off. I guess you can always make a second one with the Mickey head applique for "special occasions."


----------



## squirrel

I know I have missed a lot!  I did see all the wonderful creations on this page.

My new computer has been in for repairs more than I have had it this month.  Still doing strange things.  So I'm trying to catch up on all the computer stuff since my old computer is so slow, checking e-mails takes long enough.

Working on a dress for my oldest niece and needed to see the applique tutorial to make sure I do it correctly.

Sorry no photos of the Christmas nightgowns or the PJ's for my nieces and nephew.  I'm not adding anything to this computer until I know it is working properly.

Hopefully, I will be able to show of some of the things I have made soon.

I hope everyone is doing well and have a great Easter.


----------



## pyrxtc

Colleen27 said:


> De-lurking for a moment to tell you how much I love your Sailor Moon! I made DD11 a Sailor Moon costume a couple Halloweens ago and without a pattern it was quite the adventure. It didn't look nearly as nice as yours either - I cheated and bought a white leotard then added the skirt and collar.



I was tempted to cheat and just use a white tank but I didn't. I wish I had changed it a bit but too late now. Thank you.



goteamwood said:


> I've washed vinyl mattress covers and shower curtains. But no dryer! My mother in law was staying with us for a couple weeks when my boys were born and dried two of them and they melted to the inside of the dryer.



Good to know about the washing. I will not dry them in the dryer. 



babynala said:


> The table cloth came out really nice.  What a great idea so you can still see the awesome table top.  That sailor moon costume is AMAZING  You did a really nice job and it fits your daughter perfectly.



Thank you. I need to add a little elastic in the chest area but I like it too. It made it easier that she is a prefect pattern dimensions size. Can't wait to try to make the Halloween costume.



DisneyMom5 said:


> My two latest creations - Tiana themed Precious Dresses for my two youngest for Easter.  My first real applique' on the apron! [Some of you saw this on my FB...pardon the duplication!]



So cute ! I ahve so much of that fabric and haven't used it yet.



jiminykrikkit said:


> I've finished the little backpack for my son.  I love how it turned out.  Although now I wish I would have done one with a Mickey head applique on it.  He loves it too, and wouldn't take it off all morning!



I like it. I haven't been brave enough to do a bag yet. 



sewmess said:


> This is Monday morning quarterbacking, but how about a table skirt, like a bed skirt, with velcro for the vinyl top?  That way you could change out the skirts and only need one vinyl part.



I thought about elastic and a bunch of other ways to do it but I did't want food particles getting stuck in the velcro either.

The only thing I have realized is that anything warm on the velcro warps it so I have to be extra vigilant about what I put on it, even a hot bowl of soup.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

I promise, when I get to my computer, I will go back and comment.  But for now Happy Easter!!


----------



## abqgreene

JWCJ said:
			
		

> Heather, thank you so much. I PM'd you.
> 
> Thank you for all the ideas, everyone! Now I just hope I remember how to do this!



Did you get the pics I emailed?
Heather


----------



## JWCJ

abqgreene said:


> Did you get the pics I emailed?
> Heather



I did, thank you! The stroller bag is absolutely beautiful (though way out of my league ).  Kindly, another disboutiquer has offered to sew each of the girls a cross body bag. Thank you for sending me the pictures  I may try something like that once we're home from our trip, since Ja spends so much time in the stroller here at home, too.


----------



## ivey_family

Happy Easter, everyone!  I hope you all enjoyed a nice day!  We had our usual morning craziness since dh and I both sing in the church choir.  Then a huge family dinner at my MIL's house, made a little more nuts since today is my middle child's birthday.  But, now all the kids are in bed and I can sit for a few minutes.  



goteamwood said:


> I am just dropping by while I have an internet connection to share my boys' superhero outfits. We let them have their easter baskets this morning since the outfits are only going to get use while we are in florida, the weather back home in Chicago is still terrible.



Looks like the outfits are a hit!  I hope you all have kicked the yuck for good by now!



dianemom2 said:


> I finished this outfit yesterday.  It is the Emma swing top and I paired it with a pair of easy fit capri's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit that I did not enjoy making the swing top.  It looks like such a cute pattern but I found the assembly difficult and I didn't enjoy it at all.  I am going to try to modify the way it is assembled and see if it turns out better.  Otherwise I probably won't make another one after that.



I'm sorry it wasn't a fun pattern to work with, but the result sure is cute!  I love that bug fabric!



jiminykrikkit said:


> Hi everyone!  I'd love to join in if you'll have me.  I am mostly a quilter, but I sew a ton and I'm busy making my 2.5 year old son a little backpack to stow his travel entertainment.  Here's the pattern I'm using.  I'm not "Disney-fying" it unfortunately, but I may do so in the future if I like how this one turns out.    For this one I'm using blue fabric with cars on it.  It's a Japanese fabric from Echino if you're familiar with that.
> 
> Something y'all might find interesting!  A blog I follow is doing a Princess sew-along using Simplicity 2377.  It's an easy dress pattern and she's explaining on the blog how to make princess dresses from it.  So far she's done Alice (turned out so cute!), but I know there are more in the works in case you want to follow along.  Here's the link.  Maybe y'all already know about it, but I thought I'd share just in case!
> 
> I can't wait to share more with y'all.  I am on Threadbias too (like Facebook for people that sew!).



Welcome, and great job on the backpack!  It turned out very nice!  The piping looks great!



cogero said:


> D I am going to have a little girl who would love anything made by you




Did we already know you are having a girl?  How fun!  Is your dd excited?




sewmess said:


> I caught up -everything (as usual) looks great.
> 
> I Have Sewn!!  in my new semi-clean Room of Sewing and Evil....but mostly Sewing.
> 
> I can't post on Facebook yet: the PJ pants are a present for a friend who isn't on the Dis (yet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC02378
> 
> Just your basic PJs...from a mainstream pattern.  I added the pockets, though.
> Sparkly purple.
> 
> I may have mentioned that I am not a Tinkerbelle fan, but the friend is and this flannel is crazy soft.
> 
> I have been drooling and wishing over embroidery machines.  I know everyone here sings the praises of the P770.  What I'm really wanting it for is lettering.  Anybody have any suggestions?



The pants turned out very cute!  (Add me to the Not a Tink fan list, too.   )



pyrxtc said:


> There a few things I wish I had done differently for the costume, like figured out how to angle the skirt front down and added the bump thing along the waist but not too bad. I have to cut a bigger bow for the front because the one my DD cut was way too small and I bought some pleather to try to make slip over her shoes boots for her.



Very clever idea for your table!  Your dd costume looks great, too!



dianemom2 said:


> I also wanted to share with you all that I had my PET scan on Monday this week.  I saw the oncologist yesterday.  My scan was fine and she doesn't want to see me for another YEAR!  I used to get scanned every three months and then we pushed it out to every 4 months.  Then every 6 months.  Going to once a year is a huge step.  It is exciting and scary at the same time!



How wonderful!  Congratulations!



disneychic2 said:


> It's been over a week since I've been on here, so it's taking a bit to get caught up and I had to split my responses, so if seem a half beat behind, that's why. My granddaughters loved their little purses and also the tic tac toe boards I made them. Of course I spent hours yesterday playing tic tac toe. But it's so great to be spending time here in Virginia having fun with the 5 grandchildren!
> 
> These are from froufrou by Heathersue




The tic tax toe boards are cute!  Glad to hear your grands enjoyed all their little gifts!




DisneyMom5 said:


> My two latest creations - Tiana themed Precious Dresses for my two youngest for Easter.  My first real applique' on the apron! [Some of you saw this on my FB...pardon the duplication!]



Very pretty!

My only sewing for the week (other than embroidering charms) was to repair two split seams on a stuffed KISS (the rock band) doll.  Not something I would normally do, (not a KISS fan at all!) but it was for a little cousin.  He was so thrilled and gave me a huge hug, so I guess it was worth it.   

Have a great week, everyone!
Regards,
C.


----------



## disneychic2

Just to let you know, everything on the Five Star Fonts Embroidery website is on sale 50% off until april 3rd. I've used a couple of her In-the-hoop designs and her instructions and projects are wonderful. Haven't stitched out any embroidery yet. 
http://fivestarfonts.com/index.php?route=common/home




PurpleEars said:


> So a little bit of update from my corner of the world:
> 
> The last month has been crazy since my aunt died from the traffic collison (it was a double hit and run). We are now the "responsible adults" to my cousin, which added to our work quite a bit. However, I finally got back to the sewing room this weekend and started sewing again. It was very theraputic. I finished a few things for the Gives and I hope to get around to making something for myself. Some of you may remember that we were talking about a September trip. Well, we decided to go in the beginning of December instead - we wanted to attend the Candlelight Processional and this year is one of the few years we can do that given DH's work schedule. Also we can redeem airmiles for plane tickets if we go in December. This means I will have to plan some fall/winter outfits for our trip. I will have to look at the average temperature for that time of the year and decide what we need to bring. Let's hope everything works out so we can take the trip!



I am so glad you've gotten back to sewing and it has proved to be therapeutic for you. I'm sure you and your DH will be great influences in your cousin's life. 

DH and I have been twice in December. In 2010 we froze. Only wore shorts 1/2 of one day. (out of 8 days) Last year we went and wore shorts every day. It was beautiful weather. No matter the weather, though, it's such a great time of year to go. You will not be disappointed by the Candlelight Processional. Or the Osborne Lights. Or the park and resort decorations. So glad you are getting to go at that time!



karice2 said:


> I really want to join the disboutiquer club.  It's one of the coolest ones on the board and I want in. I don't sew but have always wanted to learn. I got really inspired by Dgeurts bags and some of the other fun stuff that people have done so I wanted in. Today I tried to join.
> 
> I have been reading this thread for months. I watched youtube videos, I visited some sewing machine stores, fabric stores, read books and did lots research.
> 
> I was committed. Even if no one else understood, I was going to do it. I went to Sears because they had a couple of different choices, I had some rewards points and a 10% coupon. I had my heart set on a brother machine but when I got there, the Singer Stylist had so many more features (some I learned about during the research stage) that I decided to get that one.
> 
> Why, Sears are you making the little old lady that sells vacuums and sewing machines use an Ipad to ring people up? Why are you torturing her that way? The coupons never work so we wound up going over to the register anyway.
> 
> Anyway, the coupon would not take because it was some everyday low price and I could only use my points. Anyway, it was $191.00 once my points were taken into consideration, with tax $202. Not a great deal but I felt bad for spending so much time with this lady so I bought it.
> 
> I got home and looked on Amazon for the same machine. $164 . I took it back to Sears right away. I have $80 in gift cards on Amazon so my OOP cost will be a lot less.  I can get my rotary cut and mat this way.
> 
> I also have Amazon Prime so free shipping. I will become a disboutiquer, I will.



Welcome! I hope your new machine will bring you many hours of sewing pleasure. Please share what you make with us. We love pictures!



scrapbooksellman said:


> I just got lessons on my Bernina 440 qe embroidery machine. I am so happy to know how to use it. I see so many of you do beautiful work. I can use download designs, not ready to create my own.
> Can someone recommend a place to get Disney designs for me to download to embroider? I several on ebay, but  am not sure if they are safe to use. I also see some on etsy. Any help would be appreiciated.



I'm glad you have learned how to use your machine and that you will have lots of fun playing with it. I see lots of people told you about Heather Sue. Love her designs!



goteamwood said:


> I am just dropping by while I have an internet connection to share my boys' superhero outfits. We let them have their easter baskets this morning since the outfits are only going to get use while we are in florida, the weather back home in Chicago is still terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are all getting over the crud, even I am feeling much better, just coughing a lot and still really tired. But hey, vacation is great for rest. I am thankful that we decided to not go to Disney World on this trip, it would be misery to be so sick and so fatigued and trying to have a good time. At least here I can just send the boys out to do something like look for lizards in the yard, which is insanely exciting for them. Hopefully they keep them outside. I do not wish to be finding lizards or other creatures in their pockets...



Glad you're getting over everything. The coughing sticks around forever it seems! Love the outfits and the pictures of the boys! (Do I see a lizard sticking out of one of the pockets??)



pyrxtc said:


> Finished the final thing for my neighbor's grand-daughter. I used some of the leftover Cinderella fabric and still have enough that I cut out a second apron and another block remaining. I think I over bought.



Very nice work!!



dianemom2 said:


> I finished this outfit yesterday.  It is the Emma swing top and I paired it with a pair of easy fit capri's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit that I did not enjoy making the swing top.  It looks like such a cute pattern but I found the assembly difficult and I didn't enjoy it at all.  I am going to try to modify the way it is assembled and see if it turns out better.  Otherwise I probably won't make another one after that.



The outfit turned out darling, but I'm sorry you didn't enjoy making the top. 



jiminykrikkit said:


> Hi everyone!  I'd love to join in if you'll have me.  I am mostly a quilter, but I sew a ton and I'm busy making my 2.5 year old son a little backpack to stow his travel entertainment.  Here's the pattern I'm using.  I'm not "Disney-fying" it unfortunately, but I may do so in the future if I like how this one turns out.    For this one I'm using blue fabric with cars on it.  It's a Japanese fabric from Echino if you're familiar with that.
> 
> Something y'all might find interesting!  A blog I follow is doing a Princess sew-along using Simplicity 2377.  It's an easy dress pattern and she's explaining on the blog how to make princess dresses from it.  So far she's done Alice (turned out so cute!), but I know there are more in the works in case you want to follow along.  Here's the link.  Maybe y'all already know about it, but I thought I'd share just in case!
> 
> I can't wait to share more with y'all.  I am on Threadbias too (like Facebook for people that sew!).



Welcome! 



weewuvvdisney said:


> For a few years, I have been following the amazing work that everyone does.  I like to sew but my machine is getting old and just doesn't sew too well.  A fabric store in our area has two machines on sale and I was wondering if anyone has either of these machines and if they are any good.
> 
> They are the Brother CE5500T & the Brother XL351OT.
> 
> I just noticed them in the circular and haven't really had a chance to do some research ( will check into them later).
> 
> Just wandering....
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janna



I see in a later post you have decided to wait on a machine. I didn't know anything about either of the machines you were wondering about, but just wanted to welcome you and wish you luck finding the perfect machine!



pyrxtc said:


> I have been busy today and yesterday making cake pops for my sister's baby shower, I now remember why I haven't made them for over a year. Too much work to do alone. I also finally made a tablecloth for my Mickey table and have been doing some work on my daughter's Sailor Moon costume which she tried on today and it just needs a few little tweaks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There a few things I wish I had done differently for the costume, like figured out how to angle the skirt front down and added the bump thing along the waist but not too bad. I have to cut a bigger bow for the front because the one my DD cut was way too small and I bought some pleather to try to make slip over her shoes boots for her.



Great job on everything!!!



dianemom2 said:


> Who wouldn't love anything made by D???
> 
> I also wanted to share with you all that I had my PET scan on Monday this week.  I saw the oncologist yesterday.  My scan was fine and she doesn't want to see me for another YEAR!  I used to get scanned every three months and then we pushed it out to every 4 months.  Then every 6 months.  Going to once a year is a huge step.  It is exciting and scary at the same time!



So true about D~ 

Great news about your PET scan! I hope it's more exciting than scary once you get used to the idea.




DisneyMom5 said:


> My two latest creations - Tiana themed Precious Dresses for my two youngest for Easter.  My first real applique' on the apron! [Some of you saw this on my FB...pardon the duplication!]



Very good job! And your daughters are adorable!



jiminykrikkit said:


> I've finished the little backpack for my son.  I love how it turned out.  Although now I wish I would have done one with a Mickey head applique on it.  He loves it too, and wouldn't take it off all morning!



How cute! And what a great job you did. I've never sewn a zipper in that wraps around like that, although I plan to on a project really soon. Hope mine turns out as nicely.



squirrel said:


> I know I have missed a lot!  I did see all the wonderful creations on this page.
> 
> My new computer has been in for repairs more than I have had it this month.  Still doing strange things.  So I'm trying to catch up on all the computer stuff since my old computer is so slow, checking e-mails takes long enough.
> 
> Working on a dress for my oldest niece and needed to see the applique tutorial to make sure I do it correctly.
> 
> Sorry no photos of the Christmas nightgowns or the PJ's for my nieces and nephew.  I'm not adding anything to this computer until I know it is working properly.
> 
> Hopefully, I will be able to show of some of the things I have made soon.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well and have a great Easter.



Computer problems are the pits! Hope yours stays up and running now.


----------



## pyrxtc

Help !! found a sewing machine at a Saver's and couldn't resist. It does not have a model number on it so I am hoping someone here can help.

















I think it is 1951 and I tried calling Singer but keep getting the "all circuits are busy" speech.


----------



## Ahrizel

I'm in the process of making my first tiered twirly skirt. 3 tiers plus a ruffle. The first tier is one width of fabric, 2nd tier is 2 wof, 3rd is 4 wof, and the double ruffle is 6 wof! I've finished the first 3 tiers, I just have to do the ruffle. My question is are these skirts always such a pain in the tush?? It's not they're hard exactly, just rectangles sew together and gathered to the tier above it. I've found several tutorials for one online. But trying to do the gathering, then distributing the gathers and fabric evenly makes me nuts. And trying to handle such large quantities of fabric, the ruffle should be a lulu I'm just looking for some tips for making these skirts. I know you folks make them all the time, I see gorgeous ones posted regularly. So any help would be appreciated.
Mary


----------



## NiniMorris

pyrxtc said:


> Help !! found a sewing machine at a Saver's and couldn't resist. It does not have a model number on it so I am hoping someone here can help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is 1951 and I tried calling Singer but keep getting the "all circuits are busy" speech.



I am sure D~ will chime in here, but if you put the serial number in on the Singer site, you can find out the model info and approximately when it was made...

Nini


----------



## pyrxtc

NiniMorris said:


> I am sure D~ will chime in here, but if you put the serial number in on the Singer site, you can find out the model info and approximately when it was made...
> 
> Nini



I can only find out it is from 1951 but I want to download the manual and need the actual model number for that. I am on hold with Singer for over 30 minutes now.

After an hour on hold with Singer, They told me it was born on July 26, 1951 and is a model 15 something.  I think it's 15-91. I downloaded the manual and maybe I can figure out how to clean it ???


----------



## cogero

pyrxtc said:


> Help !! found a sewing machine at a Saver's and couldn't resist. It does not have a model number on it so I am hoping someone here can help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is 1951 and I tried calling Singer but keep getting the "all circuits are busy" speech.





pyrxtc said:


> I can only find out it is from 1951 but I want to download the manual and need the actual model number for that.



D will chime in when she gets online and can give you all sorts of resources. NOt sure if she still has the resources in her table of contents on her PTR though that may have been her last PTR.


----------



## Ahrizel

Your sewing machines was made in 1951 and is a model 15 if I'm reading the tag correctly. http://www.ismacs.net/singer_sewing_machine_company/serial-numbers/singer-sewing-machine-serial-number-database.html This is a great resource for looking up the serial numbers of Singer machines. I don't know anything about your machine, but you should be able to find the exact specs for it.
Mary


----------



## karice2

It came. My sewing machine is here. I got it set up sort of and was able to sew a straight line. I have my getting to know your sewing machine class scheduled and then my next in the series of sewing classes. 

Once I get it to stop bunching up, I will be happy. 

So happy to come home to it after my crappy day at work. 

I already went over board on patterns that I found at Joanne's for $1.


----------



## DMGeurts

pyrxtc said:


> Help !! found a sewing machine at a Saver's and couldn't resist. It does not have a model number on it so I am hoping someone here can help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is 1951 and I tried calling Singer but keep getting the "all circuits are busy" speech.



It's a Singer 15 model - thinking it's a 91.  Made approximately between 1951-52.  There were 50,000 made in that lot.

It does look a lot like my Patience...  except that Patience did not come in a case - she was in a desk.  Does yours run?  More importantly, does it make a stitch?

Here's a couple of links for you if you are interested:

The differences between the Singer 15 models:  http://blog.sew-classic.com/2008/10/05/singer-1591-sewing-machine-review.aspx

http://www.ismacs.net/home.html

HTH!!!    COngrats on your new machine - you will love him/her!  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

Oh and I forgot to mention - yours is a bit more rare because it has the "Centennial badge"  Super cool!

D~


----------



## PurpleEars

squirrel said:


> I know I have missed a lot!  I did see all the wonderful creations on this page.
> 
> My new computer has been in for repairs more than I have had it this month.  Still doing strange things.  So I'm trying to catch up on all the computer stuff since my old computer is so slow, checking e-mails takes long enough.
> 
> Working on a dress for my oldest niece and needed to see the applique tutorial to make sure I do it correctly.
> 
> Sorry no photos of the Christmas nightgowns or the PJ's for my nieces and nephew.  I'm not adding anything to this computer until I know it is working properly.
> 
> Hopefully, I will be able to show of some of the things I have made soon.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well and have a great Easter.



Sorry to hear that you had more computer problems. I hope you will be able to share pictures soon.



ivey_family said:


> Happy Easter, everyone!  I hope you all enjoyed a nice day!  We had our usual morning craziness since dh and I both sing in the church choir.  Then a huge family dinner at my MIL's house, made a little more nuts since today is my middle child's birthday.  But, now all the kids are in bed and I can sit for a few minutes.
> 
> My only sewing for the week (other than embroidering charms) was to repair two split seams on a stuffed KISS (the rock band) doll.  Not something I would normally do, (not a KISS fan at all!) but it was for a little cousin.  He was so thrilled and gave me a huge hug, so I guess it was worth it.
> 
> Have a great week, everyone!
> Regards,
> C.



Sounds like you had a busy day! I think it is cute that your cousin gave you a hug for repairing his doll!



disneychic2 said:


> Just to let you know, everything on the Five Star Fonts Embroidery website is on sale 50% off until april 3rd. I've used a couple of her In-the-hoop designs and her instructions and projects are wonderful. Haven't stitched out any embroidery yet.
> http://fivestarfonts.com/index.php?route=common/home
> 
> 
> I am so glad you've gotten back to sewing and it has proved to be therapeutic for you. I'm sure you and your DH will be great influences in your cousin's life.
> 
> DH and I have been twice in December. In 2010 we froze. Only wore shorts 1/2 of one day. (out of 8 days) Last year we went and wore shorts every day. It was beautiful weather. No matter the weather, though, it's such a great time of year to go. You will not be disappointed by the Candlelight Processional. Or the Osborne Lights. Or the park and resort decorations. So glad you are getting to go at that time!



Thanks for the information about the sale. I am very happy to be back in the sewing room. I have been thinking about outfits to make for our trip so it sounds like I better plan to make both warm and cool weather outfits!



Ahrizel said:


> I'm in the process of making my first tiered twirly skirt. 3 tiers plus a ruffle. The first tier is one width of fabric, 2nd tier is 2 wof, 3rd is 4 wof, and the double ruffle is 6 wof! I've finished the first 3 tiers, I just have to do the ruffle. My question is are these skirts always such a pain in the tush?? It's not they're hard exactly, just rectangles sew together and gathered to the tier above it. I've found several tutorials for one online. But trying to do the gathering, then distributing the gathers and fabric evenly makes me nuts. And trying to handle such large quantities of fabric, the ruffle should be a lulu I'm just looking for some tips for making these skirts. I know you folks make them all the time, I see gorgeous ones posted regularly. So any help would be appreciated.
> Mary



Welcome Mary! I cheat and use a ruffling foot for patchwork twirl layers. I hope other people will be able to give you some tips.



karice2 said:


> It came. My sewing machine is here. I got it set up sort of and was able to sew a straight line. I have my getting to know your sewing machine class scheduled and then my next in the series of sewing classes.
> 
> Once I get it to stop bunching up, I will be happy.
> 
> So happy to come home to it after my crappy day at work.
> 
> I already went over board on patterns that I found at Joanne's for $1.



Congrations! Please post a picture of your machine when you get a chance. I wish I could get patterns at $1 each, even though my pattern box is already overflowing with patterns!


----------



## dianemom2

DisneyMom5 said:


> My two latest creations - Tiana themed Precious Dresses for my two youngest for Easter.  My first real applique' on the apron! [Some of you saw this on my FB...pardon the duplication!]


So sweet!  I'll bet they were adorable on Easter.  I saw them on FB but wanted to comment again.



jiminykrikkit said:


> I've finished the little backpack for my son.  I love how it turned out.  Although now I wish I would have done one with a Mickey head applique on it.  He loves it too, and wouldn't take it off all morning!


Great job on the backpack!  I've never made one because the whole zipper thing looks challenging.




pyrxtc said:


> Help !! found a sewing machine at a Saver's and couldn't resist. It does not have a model number on it so I am hoping someone here can help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is 1951 and I tried calling Singer but keep getting the "all circuits are busy" speech.


I know that D would be able to give you some good information.  What a cool find!  I hope it works!



Ahrizel said:


> I'm in the process of making my first tiered twirly skirt. 3 tiers plus a ruffle. The first tier is one width of fabric, 2nd tier is 2 wof, 3rd is 4 wof, and the double ruffle is 6 wof! I've finished the first 3 tiers, I just have to do the ruffle. My question is are these skirts always such a pain in the tush?? It's not they're hard exactly, just rectangles sew together and gathered to the tier above it. I've found several tutorials for one online. But trying to do the gathering, then distributing the gathers and fabric evenly makes me nuts. And trying to handle such large quantities of fabric, the ruffle should be a lulu I'm just looking for some tips for making these skirts. I know you folks make them all the time, I see gorgeous ones posted regularly. So any help would be appreciated.
> Mary


Yes, they are absolutely always a big pain in the rear end!  Anything with ruffles is a pain.  There are a few things you can do to make it a bit easier.  If you are making a ton of ruffles, buying a ruffler will help but it is something new to learn.  Also, with the bottom ruffle on a tiered skirt, if you don't have a serger to make a rolled hem, cut your fabric a double width.  So if you ant a 4 inch wide ruffle, cut an 8 inch wide piece of fabric.  Sew all your ruffle sections together and then iron the whole long strip in half so that it is double.  Then sew the doubled ruffle to the bottom of the skirt.  That gets rid of needing to hem the ruffle.  It does take a bit more fabric though.


----------



## nowellsl

pyrxtc said:


> Help !! found a sewing machine at a Saver's and couldn't resist. It does not have a model number on it so I am hoping someone here can help.




I agree with D, looks like a 15-91.  I just bought one in a cabinet off Craigs list a few weeks ago.  I love the way it sews!  Your decals look like they're in a lot better shape than mine were.  It should clean up nicely!  Here's a like to a site I used to clean mine up and it was way worse than yours.  http://www.quiltingboard.com/vintag...oat-vintage-sewing-machine-heads-t193635.html 

These are awesome machines!


----------



## ivey_family

pyrxtc said:


> Help !! found a sewing machine at a Saver's and couldn't resist. It does not have a model number on it so I am hoping someone here can help.
> 
> I think it is 1951 and I tried calling Singer but keep getting the "all circuits are busy" speech.



Pretty girl!  I love the Centennial Badge!  Her decals and stitch plate look fantastic.  How does she run?

 I would love to see a pic of the silver plate on the  left end.  It looks like she has the striped plate like D's Patience?  (My Beth has scrollwork.)

Regards,
C.


----------



## pyrxtc

DMGeurts said:


> It's a Singer 15 model - thinking it's a 91.  Made approximately between 1951-52.  There were 50,000 made in that lot.
> 
> It does look a lot like my Patience...  except that Patience did not come in a case - she was in a desk.  Does yours run?  More importantly, does it make a stitch?
> 
> Here's a couple of links for you if you are interested:
> 
> The differences between the Singer 15 models:  http://blog.sew-classic.com/2008/10/05/singer-1591-sewing-machine-review.aspx
> 
> http://www.ismacs.net/home.html
> 
> HTH!!!    COngrats on your new machine - you will love him/her!
> 
> Oh and I forgot to mention - yours is a bit more rare because it has the "Centennial badge"  Super cool!
> 
> D~



Thank you for those links. I will be checking them out thoroughly. The 91 manual looks more like mine. It doesn't have any fancy scroll work on the silver metal but it still has original shine and not one speck of rust on the whole machine. It honestly looks like it was never used before or cleaned to perfection .  I just tried it out and it runs beautifully and makes a perfectly straight stitch, I just have to play with a tension a bit and only slightly but I think I am going to love it !

My DH saw it on the floor when I was Gchatting him and asked me how many machines I need. This is only my second, the green one is my son's.  She doesn't even make hardly a sound when I run her, it is so nice. I can't believe it only cost $30 and it came with a buttonholer, the green one that looks like it came out of the Jetsons TV show. I can't wait to use it for my next project. It even came with Singer machine oil in a can, cost 30 cents on it. My only wish is that it had a removable arm so i could do sleeves easier.


----------



## pyrxtc

ivey_family said:


> Pretty girl!  I love the Centennial Badge!  Her decals and stitch plate look fantastic.  How does she run?
> 
> I would love to see a pic of the silver plate on the  left end.  It looks like she has the striped plate like D's Patience?  (My Beth has scrollwork.)
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Here it is, sorry for the pic overload.....


----------



## ivey_family

pyrxtc said:


> Here it is, sorry for the pic overload.....



$30!!  That is a HUGE bargain, especially for a Centennial model!  Be sure to check out all her internal wiring, though.  Unless it's been redone already, there is a good likelihood you'll want to re-wire her for safety.  Not sure if this is among D's links, but this blog post, http://vssmb.blogspot.com/2012/01/complete-how-to-re-wire-potted-motor.html?m=1, and lots of others on his site were a huge help to me with my 15-91.

Regards,
C.


----------



## sewmess

Ahrizel said:


> I'm in the process of making my first tiered twirly skirt. 3 tiers plus a ruffle. The first tier is one width of fabric, 2nd tier is 2 wof, 3rd is 4 wof, and the double ruffle is 6 wof! I've finished the first 3 tiers, I just have to do the ruffle. My question is are these skirts always such a pain in the tush?? It's not they're hard exactly, just rectangles sew together and gathered to the tier above it. I've found several tutorials for one online. But trying to do the gathering, then distributing the gathers and fabric evenly makes me nuts. And trying to handle such large quantities of fabric, the ruffle should be a lulu I'm just looking for some tips for making these skirts. I know you folks make them all the time, I see gorgeous ones posted regularly. So any help would be appreciated.
> Mary



A pattern I used that had ruffled something (can't remember the pattern, just remember the tip) actually had the gathering broken into quarters.  I'd think you'd could probably take that a step further and do 8ths.
Anyway...Good Luck!!


----------



## DisneyMom5

Ahrizel said:


> I'm in the process of making my first tiered twirly skirt. 3 tiers plus a ruffle. The first tier is one width of fabric, 2nd tier is 2 wof, 3rd is 4 wof, and the double ruffle is 6 wof! I've finished the first 3 tiers, I just have to do the ruffle. My question is are these skirts always such a pain in the tush?? It's not they're hard exactly, just rectangles sew together and gathered to the tier above it. I've found several tutorials for one online. But trying to do the gathering, then distributing the gathers and fabric evenly makes me nuts. And trying to handle such large quantities of fabric, the ruffle should be a lulu I'm just looking for some tips for making these skirts. I know you folks make them all the time, I see gorgeous ones posted regularly. So any help would be appreciated.
> Mary



I've done several.  I do 1st. tier 1 width, 2nd. tier 2 width, 3rd. tier 3 width, and that tier is the ruffle.  I just make each tier longer.  I like to make the middle tier the longest and show off my favorite fabric there.  
I follow the formula of dividing my total desired length by three, and adding seam allowances and hem and waistband allowances.
I only run the gathering stitches from seam to seam, which helps.
I hem the last tier...I try to remember to do it before gathering, which I think is easier, and I also try to do the waistband before adding the next tier to it.
Hope that helps!

Here is my latest ones (sorry for the blurry pic!)...made them to match their new purses (also by me.)  Wish I had made them a bit longer, but I was using their fall measurements...and I think they grew.


----------



## pyrxtc

ivey_family said:


> $30!!  That is a HUGE bargain, especially for a Centennial model!  Be sure to check out all her internal wiring, though.  Unless it's been redone already, there is a good likelihood you'll want to re-wire her for safety.  Not sure if this is among D's links, but this blog post, http://vssmb.blogspot.com/2012/01/complete-how-to-re-wire-potted-motor.html?m=1, and lots of others on his site were a huge help to me with my 15-91.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



I will have to do it tomorrow. Have to be up at 5:30 am to get the kids off to school. This is all I could see tonight. The wire wrap looks brand new......


----------



## Ahrizel

DisneyMom5 said:


> I've done several.  I do 1st. tier 1 width, 2nd. tier 2 width, 3rd. tier 3 width, and that tier is the ruffle.  I just make each tier longer.  I like to make the middle tier the longest and show off my favorite fabric there.
> I follow the formula of dividing my total desired length by three, and adding seam allowances and hem and waistband allowances.
> I only run the gathering stitches from seam to seam, which helps.
> I hem the last tier...I try to remember to do it before gathering, which I think is easier, and I also try to do the waistband before adding the next tier to it.
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Here is my latest ones (sorry for the blurry pic!)...made them to match their new purses (also by me.)  Wish I had made them a bit longer, but I was using their fall measurements...and I think they grew.



Your girls are adorable! The skirts are cute too. I ran the gathering stitches all the way around the tiers and on the bottom ruffle that was alot. I got the measurements from an online tutorial, but basically it results in 3 even tiers. I didn't have to worry about hemming because of the double ruffle on bottom. They're a pain, but look good. I have a ruffler I need to return, it doesn't stay snapped on my machine. I need a different one. The skirt got finished, but it was an experience. Trying to distribute the gathering even was very difficult. I pinned in quarters, then divided them again and kept pinning that way. Still never works out even, despite my best efforts. It looks nice, but not quite as good as I had hoped. If I could get the gathering even both for the pinning and keep it that way while it's sewn on I'd be much happier. That's what I could really use help on, I'm hoping there are some tips that could help. 
Mary


----------



## dianemom2

Ahrizel said:


> If I could get the gathering even both for the pinning and keep it that way while it's sewn on I'd be much happier. That's what I could really use help on, I'm hoping there are some tips that could help.
> Mary


There is a gathering foot available for most machines too.  Here is one on Amazon:http://www.amazon.com/Brother-SA120...903940&sr=8-1&keywords=brother+gathering+foot

The generic (not made by Brother) ones work just as well and usually cost much less.  Maybe I will dig my gathering foot out and play around with it a bit too.  I have one but haven't used it much since I used my ruffler a lot.  Getting a ruffler that stays attached will definitely help. 

There is also a technique for gathering using clear elastic.  I did that for a while and it worked pretty well if you aren't trying to gather a ton of fabric but it doesn't sound like it would have worked on the very full skirts you were making.


----------



## DisneyMom5

Ahrizel said:


> Your girls are adorable! The skirts are cute too. I ran the gathering stitches all the way around the tiers and on the bottom ruffle that was alot. I got the measurements from an online tutorial, but basically it results in 3 even tiers. I didn't have to worry about hemming because of the double ruffle on bottom. They're a pain, but look good. I have a ruffler I need to return, it doesn't stay snapped on my machine. I need a different one. The skirt got finished, but it was an experience. Trying to distribute the gathering even was very difficult. I pinned in quarters, then divided them again and kept pinning that way. Still never works out even, despite my best efforts. It looks nice, but not quite as good as I had hoped. If I could get the gathering even both for the pinning and keep it that way while it's sewn on I'd be much happier. That's what I could really use help on, I'm hoping there are some tips that could help.
> Mary



I used to run the gathering stitches all the way around too.  Dividing them up at each seam was a liberating experience.  LOL
I highly suggest doing that.


----------



## disneychic2

karice2 said:


> It came. My sewing machine is here. I got it set up sort of and was able to sew a straight line. I have my getting to know your sewing machine class scheduled and then my next in the series of sewing classes.
> 
> Once I get it to stop bunching up, I will be happy.
> 
> So happy to come home to it after my crappy day at work.
> 
> I already went over board on patterns that I found at Joanne's for $1.



Yay that you got your machine!! It's always nice to come home to a surprise. sorry you had a bad day at work. Once you take your class, you'll be sewing up a storm. Patterns for a dollar are always good. I'm buying way too much fabric, but it's just so hard to resist. What sort of things do you hope to make?

Have a fun time with your new machine. And Flora will be by soon to tell you to name your new baby. 



pyrxtc said:


> I can only find out it is from 1951 but I want to download the manual and need the actual model number for that. I am on hold with Singer for over 30 minutes now.
> 
> After an hour on hold with Singer, They told me it was born on July 26, 1951 and is a model 15 something.  I think it's 15-91. I downloaded the manual and maybe I can figure out how to clean it ???



That is a beautiful machine! You seem to find the best deals ever! Your table and chairs and now this machine. Did you ever get all the parts from your aunt's machine (I think it was your aunt)? Anyway, happy sewing on this new to you machine. And let us know what you name her/him!



Ahrizel said:


> I'm in the process of making my first tiered twirly skirt. 3 tiers plus a ruffle. The first tier is one width of fabric, 2nd tier is 2 wof, 3rd is 4 wof, and the double ruffle is 6 wof! I've finished the first 3 tiers, I just have to do the ruffle. My question is are these skirts always such a pain in the tush?? It's not they're hard exactly, just rectangles sew together and gathered to the tier above it. I've found several tutorials for one online. But trying to do the gathering, then distributing the gathers and fabric evenly makes me nuts. And trying to handle such large quantities of fabric, the ruffle should be a lulu I'm just looking for some tips for making these skirts. I know you folks make them all the time, I see gorgeous ones posted regularly. So any help would be appreciated.
> Mary



I see you got several tips. I have to second the gather from seam to seam or divide it into fourths rather than doing one gathering stitch for the entire thing. That really helps to distribute things evenly. Having said that, I just ordered a ruffler for my machine last night! I have 4 granddaughters who love ruffles. What can I say? Oh, and I also remember someone on here who uses dental floss and a zig zag stitch for the gathers that makes it easier to slide. I think that's how it went. I've never tried it personally. I hope you post pictures of your skirts. We'd love to see them!



DisneyMom5 said:


> I used to run the gathering stitches all the way around too.  Dividing them up at each seam was a liberating experience.  LOL
> I highly suggest doing that.


----------



## sewdisney

dianemom2 said:


> There is a gathering foot available for most machines too.  Here is one on Amazon:http://www.amazon.com/Brother-SA120...903940&sr=8-1&keywords=brother+gathering+foot
> 
> The generic (not made by Brother) ones work just as well and usually cost much less.  Maybe I will dig my gathering foot out and play around with it a bit too.  I have one but haven't used it much since I used my ruffler a lot.  Getting a ruffler that stays attached will definitely help.
> 
> There is also a technique for gathering using clear elastic.  I did that for a while and it worked pretty well if you aren't trying to gather a ton of fabric but it doesn't sound like it would have worked on the very full skirts you were making.



Personally, I was NEVER able to get my gathering foot to work.  However, I absolutely lOVE my ruffler!  It cost a bundle but it is worth every cent!  It took a little bit of time to learn how to use it.  There is a great tutorial on YCMT on the ruffler and I highly recommend it.


----------



## pyrxtc

disneychic2 said:


> That is a beautiful machine! You seem to find the best deals ever! Your table and chairs and now this machine. Did you ever get all the parts from your aunt's machine (I think it was your aunt)? Anyway, happy sewing on this new to you machine. And let us know what you name her/him!
> 
> I see you got several tips. I have to second the gather from seam to seam or divide it into fourths rather than doing one gathering stitch for the entire thing. That really helps to distribute things evenly. Having said that, I just ordered a ruffler for my machine last night! I have 4 granddaughters who love ruffles. What can I say? Oh, and I also remember someone on here who uses dental floss and a zig zag stitch for the gathers that makes it easier to slide. I think that's how it went. I've never tried it personally. I hope you post pictures of your skirts. We'd love to see them!



Hopefully that luck runs into selling my house too and not just me spending money. teehee. I never did get the pieces from my Aunt and I saw her this weekend and her ex-SIL claims that she lost everything else so now I need to see what my Aunt wants to do with the machine because she has 5 machines at work and doesn't sew outside of work. It has some nice stitches and they are larger than what my machine does. I guess I have to name her since I keep calling it a "she". I haven't named my first one yet.

I gather center to center and prefer straight stitch hand gathering. I have a ruffler but haven't figured out how to make the ruffle the exact length I need it to be.


----------



## jiminykrikkit

DisneyMom5 said:


> Here is my latest ones (sorry for the blurry pic!)...made them to match their new purses (also by me.)  Wish I had made them a bit longer, but I was using their fall measurements...and I think they grew.



So cute!


----------



## ColonelHathi

pyrxtc said:


> Here it is, sorry for the pic overload.....



Just wanted to say hi and _it's SO pretty_!   It reminds me of my new Singer 160 (so not vintage, but it has the black with the gold scroll work).  Love my old 1950's Wards machine though, at times more than the 160, it's a workhorse! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Ahrizel

Thanks for all the help with gathering. I used a cording foot over perle cotton, which worked well. I will try gathering in sections next time, hopefully it will make getting the gathers even more easily. I have the wrong ruffler foot, which I'm going to return and get the correct one. I really want to learn to use one of those. I did finish the skirt which turned out pretty good. The evenness of the gathers could be better to my eyes, but overall it looks nice. With 3 tiers and a ruffle it is full! I'll post a picture later, can't do pictures for a week or so, it is a give project It was a learning experience, which so much of my sewing is in the past year. 
Mary


----------



## PurpleEars

pyrxtc said:


> Thank you for those links. I will be checking them out thoroughly. The 91 manual looks more like mine. It doesn't have any fancy scroll work on the silver metal but it still has original shine and not one speck of rust on the whole machine. It honestly looks like it was never used before or cleaned to perfection .  I just tried it out and it runs beautifully and makes a perfectly straight stitch, I just have to play with a tension a bit and only slightly but I think I am going to love it !
> 
> My DH saw it on the floor when I was Gchatting him and asked me how many machines I need. This is only my second, the green one is my son's.  She doesn't even make hardly a sound when I run her, it is so nice. I can't believe it only cost $30 and it came with a buttonholer, the green one that looks like it came out of the Jetsons TV show. I can't wait to use it for my next project. It even came with Singer machine oil in a can, cost 30 cents on it. My only wish is that it had a removable arm so i could do sleeves easier.



Wow! What a fantastic deal! I can't wait to see what you make with the machine!



DisneyMom5 said:


> Here is my latest ones (sorry for the blurry pic!)...made them to match their new purses (also by me.)  Wish I had made them a bit longer, but I was using their fall measurements...and I think they grew.



Great job on the skirts and the purses! I am sure they really liked the set!



dianemom2 said:


> There is a gathering foot available for most machines too.  Here is one on Amazon:http://www.amazon.com/Brother-SA120...903940&sr=8-1&keywords=brother+gathering+foot
> 
> The generic (not made by Brother) ones work just as well and usually cost much less.  Maybe I will dig my gathering foot out and play around with it a bit too.  I have one but haven't used it much since I used my ruffler a lot.  Getting a ruffler that stays attached will definitely help.
> 
> There is also a technique for gathering using clear elastic.  I did that for a while and it worked pretty well if you aren't trying to gather a ton of fabric but it doesn't sound like it would have worked on the very full skirts you were making.



I have a gathering foot and a ruffling foot. I prefer my ruffling foot once I had it set up following Carla's tutoral. I found the Brother ruffling foot worked WAY better than a generic one I bought earlier.



disneychic2 said:


> Yay that you got your machine!! It's always nice to come home to a surprise. sorry you had a bad day at work. Once you take your class, you'll be sewing up a storm. Patterns for a dollar are always good. I'm buying way too much fabric, but it's just so hard to resist. What sort of things do you hope to make?
> 
> Have a fun time with your new machine. And Flora will be by soon to tell you to name your new baby.



I didn't realize I am the one who encourages people to name their machines! I actually don't have a name for my 270D nor my serger. However, I do have Genie (embroidery machine), Figment (Kitchenaid stand mixer), and Mr. R (Roomba vacuum).



pyrxtc said:


> Hopefully that luck runs into selling my house too and not just me spending money. teehee.



I hope you will be very successful in selling your house!



Ahrizel said:


> Thanks for all the help with gathering. I used a cording foot over perle cotton, which worked well. I will try gathering in sections next time, hopefully it will make getting the gathers even more easily. I have the wrong ruffler foot, which I'm going to return and get the correct one. I really want to learn to use one of those. I did finish the skirt which turned out pretty good. The evenness of the gathers could be better to my eyes, but overall it looks nice. With 3 tiers and a ruffle it is full! I'll post a picture later, can't do pictures for a week or so, it is a give project It was a learning experience, which so much of my sewing is in the past year.
> Mary



I am glad to hear that you were able to complete the skirt. I hope things will work better once you get the correct ruffler foot! I can't wait to see pictures of this skirt!


----------



## disneychic2

Haha Flora. Do I have you mixed up with someone else? Someone encouraged me to name my new machine and I thought it was a fun idea. 

Couldn't sleep last night at all, so was looking things up and came across this item on ebay if anyone is interested.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brother-PE-...434?pt=BI_Sewing_Machines&hash=item257c420912

Its a Brother 770 embroidery machine that was traded in for an upgrade. It has been serviced and is ready to go. No idea of the stitch count, but thought I'd pass the info along. Sorry if I'm enabling someone, but it's at $475 right now, which is a pretty good deal for a used one I think.


----------



## dianemom2

Ahrizel said:


> It was a learning experience, which so much of my sewing is in the past year.
> Mary


Sewing continues to be a learning experience for me and I've been sewing for years.  There is always something new to learn or some different technique to try. That's part of what makes it fun for me.



disneychic2 said:


> Haha Flora. Do I have you mixed up with someone else? Someone encouraged me to name my new machine and I thought it was a fun idea.
> 
> Couldn't sleep last night at all, so was looking things up and came across this item on ebay if anyone is interested.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brother-PE-...434?pt=BI_Sewing_Machines&hash=item257c420912
> 
> Its a Brother 770 embroidery machine that was traded in for an upgrade. It has been serviced and is ready to go. No idea of the stitch count, but thought I'd pass the info along. Sorry if I'm enabling someone, but it's at $475 right now, which is a pretty good deal for a used one I think.


I think it was probably Carrie that encouraged you to name your machine.  She has all of her machines named.  I think after the characters in Little Women???

I always look at the machines on ebay too.  It is fun to see what they have and how much it is selling for.  Last week I was watching a Pfaff machine that was going for a very low amount.  But I restrained myself.  I don't really want another machine right now.


----------



## cogero

dianemom2 said:


> Sewing continues to be a learning experience for me and I've been sewing for years.  There is always something new to learn or some different technique to try. That's part of what makes it fun for me.
> 
> 
> I think it was probably Carrie that encouraged you to name your machine.  She has all of her machines named.  I think after the characters in Little Women???
> *
> I always look at the machines on ebay too.  It is fun to see what they have and how much it is selling for.  Last week I was watching a Pfaff machine that was going for a very low amount.  But I restrained myself.  I don't really want another machine right now.*



I do this all the time. I love ebay but I always forget to check my bids and wind up loosing a lot of things


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> I do this all the time. I love ebay but I always forget to check my bids and wind up loosing a lot of things


Oh Chiara, you should get AuctionSniper!  I love it.  You just put in your max bid and it will bid for you automatically.  The best part is that you can't get carried away and bid more than you should too.


----------



## bunny213

My DGD's class is putting on "The Lion King" play....and she got the part as Timon......I need to make her a costume.   I've searched and found costumes for up to 36 mos.....and then found the real expensive ones for adults.  Can anyone give me any ideas how to put this together?   I can sew (SIMPLE THINGS)....since it's a singing show....she won't be able to wear a mask....I thought maybe I could make one like they show on the baby costumes.   I have no ideas...I found some brown capri pants at old navy and a brown hoodie on the jiffy or hanes site.   This is turning into nightmare......thank you very much - barb


----------



## hey_jude

I would make a standard animal head 'hat' (like this pattern http://www.simplicity.com/p-1773-costumes.aspx) revising the ears to be long and floppy and adding the orange tuft of hair on top.  I'd do the rest with face paint.

Judy


----------



## goteamwood

Dropping by today to solicit some ideas. I have received a long list of requests from an acquaintance of a friend who saw the shirts I made for the friend's kids and now wants me to MAKE. HER. EVERYTHING. She is willing to pay, though I haven't given her any price point yet so this may all be moot since she might think buying custom clothes is cheaper than store-bought or something. So, among the list of bowling shirts and t-shirts and a custom preschool backpack (saying no to that one.) she has a request for a complete birthday outfit for her 3-year-old, which is "Heffalump inspired". And while I could check the movie(s) out of the library I figured I would ask the Disney experts. She says she wants a safari vest, a t-shirt and matching pants with Pooh and Heffalump to go with the party theme of "Help (kid) hunt for his Heffalump."

So, what the heck does that look like in your minds? I did make safari vests for my kids for AK, they were sort of a wing-it project and they were a pain with all the pockets and such. (I think I spent about 4-5 hours on each one by the time they were done.)





These were a Carla C bowling shirt, minus the sleeves, collar and plackets, canvas lined with plain cotton. That part was easy. The not-as-easy part was I added 3 cargo pockets w/ little flaps and button close, plus a little tab/hook thing for the compass and some freehand embroidery (pre-embroidery machine.) to the pocket and the back. The shirts I made were plain white w/ HeatherSue's Safari Donald and Mickey, and shorts I bought on clearance at Kohls... So yeah, a complete outfit, but I guess I cheated.

So I am wondering a few things:
1. Does anyone have any ideas for easier/less time consuming pockets that look safari-like? I sorta don't even care if they are functional or just for show. I do have a PES file for adding pockets to t-shirts ITH but I haven't actually done it yet.

2. What the heck is heffalump-inspired supposed to look like for a little boy? I googled it and it was a sea of pale purple and seemed sort of girly and juvenile to me, not something I would want to make for my 3 year old boys. Might make a cute dress... But what fabric, colors, etc?

3. Any other thoughts on this debacle? I don't want it to turn into NannyE's make-a-dress situation last month. This lady has the potential to be a good customer or a complete nightmare.

4. It is totally OK to tell me to watch the movie and leave you all alone.

Thanks, Jen


----------



## pyrxtc

goteamwood said:


> Dropping by today to solicit some ideas. I have received a long list of requests from an acquaintance of a friend who saw the shirts I made for the friend's kids and now wants me to MAKE. HER. EVERYTHING. She is willing to pay, though I haven't given her any price point yet so this may all be moot since she might think buying custom clothes is cheaper than store-bought or something. So, among the list of bowling shirts and t-shirts and a custom preschool backpack (saying no to that one.) she has a request for a complete birthday outfit for her 3-year-old, which is "Heffalump inspired". And while I could check the movie(s) out of the library I figured I would ask the Disney experts. She says she wants a safari vest, a t-shirt and matching pants with Pooh and Heffalump to go with the party theme of "Help (kid) hunt for his Heffalump."
> 
> So, what the heck does that look like in your minds? I did make safari vests for my kids for AK, they were sort of a wing-it project and they were a pain with all the pockets and such. (I think I spent about 4-5 hours on each one by the time they were done.)
> 
> So I am wondering a few things:
> 1. Does anyone have any ideas for easier/less time consuming pockets that look safari-like? I sorta don't even care if they are functional or just for show. I do have a PES file for adding pockets to t-shirts ITH but I haven't actually done it yet.
> 
> How about just a khaki vest with a Heffalump on the back and pooh on the front, no pockets. I would use Pooh fabric for the shorts and maybe cut one out to use on the vest. Is there a PES file of Pooh with a heffalump for the shirt ?
> 
> 2. What the heck is heffalump-inspired supposed to look like for a little boy? I googled it and it was a sea of pale purple and seemed sort of girly and juvenile to me, not something I would want to make for my 3 year old boys. Might make a cute dress... But what fabric, colors, etc?
> 
> The heffalump himself is gray so colors should be easy.
> 
> 3. Any other thoughts on this debacle? I don't want it to turn into NannyE's make-a-dress situation last month. This lady has the potential to be a good customer or a complete nightmare.
> 
> 4. It is totally OK to tell me to watch the movie and leave you all alone.
> 
> Thanks, Jen



I wish I could help you more but I am not a fan of Pooh so I don't know. Just remember to add cost for thread and time. Tell her an upfront $50 and then she can shop with you and pay for all the material needed so she knows how much it will cost before you do anything.


On another note, I decided to name my new machine. I am going with Eudora. Some of you may get it right away but I want to see how many first.


----------



## PurpleEars

disneychic2 said:


> Haha Flora. Do I have you mixed up with someone else? Someone encouraged me to name my new machine and I thought it was a fun idea.
> 
> Couldn't sleep last night at all, so was looking things up and came across this item on ebay if anyone is interested.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brother-PE-...434?pt=BI_Sewing_Machines&hash=item257c420912
> 
> Its a Brother 770 embroidery machine that was traded in for an upgrade. It has been serviced and is ready to go. No idea of the stitch count, but thought I'd pass the info along. Sorry if I'm enabling someone, but it's at $475 right now, which is a pretty good deal for a used one I think.



I think I did encourage someone to name their machine recently. Maybe I should go back and name my 270D and my serger. The reason why my stand mixer got named Figment is partly because of it's colour - it's the same colour as Figment (I got it from Sears outlet so I didn't get to choose the colour).

I resist looking at machines on ebay since the shipping cost to Canada would negate any potential savings!



bunny213 said:


> My DGD's class is putting on "The Lion King" play....and she got the part as Timon......I need to make her a costume.   I've searched and found costumes for up to 36 mos.....and then found the real expensive ones for adults.  Can anyone give me any ideas how to put this together?   I can sew (SIMPLE THINGS)....since it's a singing show....she won't be able to wear a mask....I thought maybe I could make one like they show on the baby costumes.   I have no ideas...I found some brown capri pants at old navy and a brown hoodie on the jiffy or hanes site.   This is turning into nightmare......thank you very much - barb



Can you add black stripes to the shirt sleeves to look like Timon? I guess you will need to add a tail as well.



goteamwood said:


> So I am wondering a few things:
> 1. Does anyone have any ideas for easier/less time consuming pockets that look safari-like? I sorta don't even care if they are functional or just for show. I do have a PES file for adding pockets to t-shirts ITH but I haven't actually done it yet.
> 
> 2. What the heck is heffalump-inspired supposed to look like for a little boy? I googled it and it was a sea of pale purple and seemed sort of girly and juvenile to me, not something I would want to make for my 3 year old boys. Might make a cute dress... But what fabric, colors, etc?
> 
> 3. Any other thoughts on this debacle? I don't want it to turn into NannyE's make-a-dress situation last month. This lady has the potential to be a good customer or a complete nightmare.
> 
> 4. It is totally OK to tell me to watch the movie and leave you all alone.
> 
> Thanks, Jen



1) How about mesh pockets for the vest and just do it as ITH?

2) Heffalump is an elephant, so maybe you can do something along those lines?

3) Well, I just did a bunch of T-shirts for one of my co-workers (applique + names). She supplied the shirts and offered to pay. I told her how time I spent on them and gave her a price based on the time spent (which is no where close to what I make at work). She did not complain about the price. She said she may mention me to her friends - we'll see if anything comes from that.

4) I just read the summary of the movie to find out the plot. The funny thing is that we actually have the DVD of the movie. I got it from a garage sale for $1 and it has been sitting on the shelf since!


----------



## dianemom2

bunny213 said:


> My DGD's class is putting on "The Lion King" play....and she got the part as Timon......I need to make her a costume.   I've searched and found costumes for up to 36 mos.....and then found the real expensive ones for adults.  Can anyone give me any ideas how to put this together?   I can sew (SIMPLE THINGS)....since it's a singing show....she won't be able to wear a mask....I thought maybe I could make one like they show on the baby costumes.   I have no ideas...I found some brown capri pants at old navy and a brown hoodie on the jiffy or hanes site.   This is turning into nightmare......thank you very much - barb


Since it is a play, you only need to get the general idea of Timon from the costume because she will be "acting" the part and everybody will know from her acting which character she is.  That said, I'd dress her in brown and then add  the long ears and the hair tuft to the hood.  Remember it doesn't have to look perfect up close, it only has to "represent" the character from far away.  I have done a decent amount of helping with costumes at my my dd's middle school and we do stuff like that all the time.



goteamwood said:


> She says she wants a safari vest, a t-shirt and matching pants with Pooh and Heffalump to go with the party theme of "Help (kid) hunt for his Heffalump."
> 
> 
> So I am wondering a few things:
> 1. Does anyone have any ideas for easier/less time consuming pockets that look safari-like? I sorta don't even care if they are functional or just for show. I do have a PES file for adding pockets to t-shirts ITH but I haven't actually done it yet.
> 
> 2. What the heck is heffalump-inspired supposed to look like for a little boy? I googled it and it was a sea of pale purple and seemed sort of girly and juvenile to me, not something I would want to make for my 3 year old boys. Might make a cute dress... But what fabric, colors, etc?
> 
> 3. Any other thoughts on this debacle? I don't want it to turn into NannyE's make-a-dress situation last month. This lady has the potential to be a good customer or a complete nightmare.
> 
> 4. It is totally OK to tell me to watch the movie and leave you all alone.
> 
> Thanks, Jen


I think I'd do some easy fit shorts with cargo pockets.  I'd go with more of a safari themed outfit.  Make it into a Heffalump hunting outfit by adding a Pooh to the shirt with some kind of wording like Heffalump hunter.  I'd skip all the purple and girly colors.  I can't imagine the mom wants a purple outfit for a 3 yo boy's birthday party.

To make the pockets easier, you should cut them doubled, fold them inside out, sew them together and then turn them right side out, close the opening and sew them to the shorts.  Here is a tutorial that has some good pocket ideas: http://sewmamasew.com/blog2/2010/06/easy-patch-pockets/  I hate doing pockets where you have to press the pocket edged under and then try and get everything right as you sew them onto the pants or skirt.  It is much easier to finish the pocket completely and then just attach it to your project.  I have a skort pattern that I have put off making because it has about 6 pockets on it and even when  you simplify them, it is a pain to do that many.

Good luck with the customer.  I hope it goes well and she turns out to be great to work with.


----------



## disneychic2

goteamwood said:


> Dropping by today to solicit some ideas. I have received a long list of requests from an acquaintance of a friend who saw the shirts I made for the friend's kids and now wants me to MAKE. HER. EVERYTHING. She is willing to pay, though I haven't given her any price point yet so this may all be moot since she might think buying custom clothes is cheaper than store-bought or something. So, among the list of bowling shirts and t-shirts and a custom preschool backpack (saying no to that one.) she has a request for a complete birthday outfit for her 3-year-old, which is "Heffalump inspired". And while I could check the movie(s) out of the library I figured I would ask the Disney experts. She says she wants a safari vest, a t-shirt and matching pants with Pooh and Heffalump to go with the party theme of "Help (kid) hunt for his Heffalump."
> 
> So, what the heck does that look like in your minds? I did make safari vests for my kids for AK, they were sort of a wing-it project and they were a pain with all the pockets and such. (I think I spent about 4-5 hours on each one by the time they were done.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were a Carla C bowling shirt, minus the sleeves, collar and plackets, canvas lined with plain cotton. That part was easy. The not-as-easy part was I added 3 cargo pockets w/ little flaps and button close, plus a little tab/hook thing for the compass and some freehand embroidery (pre-embroidery machine.) to the pocket and the back. The shirts I made were plain white w/ HeatherSue's Safari Donald and Mickey, and shorts I bought on clearance at Kohls... So yeah, a complete outfit, but I guess I cheated.
> 
> So I am wondering a few things:
> 1. Does anyone have any ideas for easier/less time consuming pockets that look safari-like? I sorta don't even care if they are functional or just for show. I do have a PES file for adding pockets to t-shirts ITH but I haven't actually done it yet.
> 
> 2. What the heck is heffalump-inspired supposed to look like for a little boy? I googled it and it was a sea of pale purple and seemed sort of girly and juvenile to me, not something I would want to make for my 3 year old boys. Might make a cute dress... But what fabric, colors, etc?
> 
> 3. Any other thoughts on this debacle? I don't want it to turn into NannyE's make-a-dress situation last month. This lady has the potential to be a good customer or a complete nightmare.
> 
> 4. It is totally OK to tell me to watch the movie and leave you all alone.
> 
> Thanks, Jen



First of all, how flattering that this person so admired your work! I love the idea of putting cargo pockets on the easy fits and just stitching out the characters on the shirt. It was very clever of you to use the bowling shirt as a jumping off place for the vest. That should work again and without the pockets to contend with, should go much more quickly.

I have no experience what-so-ever with the heffalump, so no help there, but wanted to wish you luck. I know you'll come up with something wonderfully creative as usual. Can't wait to see photos of the finished items! Good luck!


----------



## goteamwood

pyrxtc said:


> I wish I could help you more but I am not a fan of Pooh so I don't know. Just remember to add cost for thread and time. Tell her an upfront $50 and then she can shop with you and pay for all the material needed so she knows how much it will cost before you do anything.
> 
> 
> On another note, I decided to name my new machine. I am going with Eudora. Some of you may get it right away but I want to see how many first.







PurpleEars said:


> 1) How about mesh pockets for the vest and just do it as ITH?
> 
> 2) Heffalump is an elephant, so maybe you can do something along those lines?
> 
> 3) Well, I just did a bunch of T-shirts for one of my co-workers (applique + names). She supplied the shirts and offered to pay. I told her how time I spent on them and gave her a price based on the time spent (which is no where close to what I make at work). She did not complain about the price. She said she may mention me to her friends - we'll see if anything comes from that.
> 
> 4) I just read the summary of the movie to find out the plot. The funny thing is that we actually have the DVD of the movie. I got it from a garage sale for $1 and it has been sitting on the shelf since!





dianemom2 said:


> I think I'd do some easy fit shorts with cargo pockets.  I'd go with more of a safari themed outfit.  Make it into a Heffalump hunting outfit by adding a Pooh to the shirt with some kind of wording like Heffalump hunter.  I'd skip all the purple and girly colors.  I can't imagine the mom wants a purple outfit for a 3 yo boy's birthday party.
> 
> To make the pockets easier, you should cut them doubled, fold them inside out, sew them together and then turn them right side out, close the opening and sew them to the shorts.  Here is a tutorial that has some good pocket ideas: http://sewmamasew.com/blog2/2010/06/easy-patch-pockets/  I hate doing pockets where you have to press the pocket edged under and then try and get everything right as you sew them onto the pants or skirt.  It is much easier to finish the pocket completely and then just attach it to your project.  I have a skort pattern that I have put off making because it has about 6 pockets on it and even when  you simplify them, it is a pain to do that many.
> 
> Good luck with the customer.  I hope it goes well and she turns out to be great to work with.





disneychic2 said:


> First of all, how flattering that this person so admired your work! I love the idea of putting cargo pockets on the easy fits and just stitching out the characters on the shirt. It was very clever of you to use the bowling shirt as a jumping off place for the vest. That should work again and without the pockets to contend with, should go much more quickly.
> 
> I have no experience what-so-ever with the heffalump, so no help there, but wanted to wish you luck. I know you'll come up with something wonderfully creative as usual. Can't wait to see photos of the finished items! Good luck!



Thanks everybody. Diane, I totally did the pockets the fold-the-edges and pin way on the safari vests since they were pleated cargo pockets, that was the tutorial I found. When I made Trev's Star Wars big give shorts I did the turn inside out method and that was easier. I did not make the pleats though so they don't expand. Bookmaring that tutorial since I disliked the way I did it before. That seems much easier.

I sent the lady a price quote last night, and some fabric choices and applique designs for her wish list, and even discounted what I would normally charge (which I think isn't that much for the amt of work and cost of materials.) so for 2 custom embroidered shirts, a bowling shirt (w/ multiple appliqués and licensed fabric I would have to buy because I don't have it on hand) plus the 3-piece safari outfit vest/pants/shirt for $100 for all, and she balked. She decided on just 2 embroidered t-shirts, no bowling shirt, no safari vest. I will just be doing HeatherSue's heffalump on a t-shirt with the kid's name only. SO much ado about nothing. I think people just don't "get" how much work goes into sewing custom outfits, and the cost of materials. The Yo Gabba Gabba fabric she wanted the shirt out of was $11 a yard. And a bowling shirt uses at least 1-2 yards. I could use 1 yard of that and 1 yard of solids, but still... I guess when you can buy clothes at Walmart for a couple bucks it doesn't make sense to pay more.

On a different note, I am going to the Sewing Expo this afternoon, which I am super excited. I have never been so I am not sure what to expect, but I get an afternoon of kid-free time so honestly it doesn't matter. My husband's mom is in town this weekend to watch the kids so I can volunteer at my Moms of Twins club resale Friday and Saturday, so I was able to swing the expo too, which is exciting timing. I feel bad though since one kid woke up puking this morning (OMG this winter and the sickness needs to end!) so I am ditching Grandma with a sick kid, but Mama needs a break.


----------



## sewmess

goteamwood said:


> Thanks everybody. Diane, I totally did the pockets the fold-the-edges and pin way on the safari vests since they were pleated cargo pockets, that was the tutorial I found. When I made Trev's Star Wars big give shorts I did the turn inside out method and that was easier. I did not make the pleats though so they don't expand. Bookmaring that tutorial since I disliked the way I did it before. That seems much easier.
> 
> I sent the lady a price quote last night, and some fabric choices and applique designs for her wish list, and even discounted what I would normally charge (which I think isn't that much for the amt of work and cost of materials.) so for 2 custom embroidered shirts, a bowling shirt (w/ multiple appliqués and licensed fabric I would have to buy because I don't have it on hand) plus the 3-piece safari outfit vest/pants/shirt for $100 for all, and she balked. She decided on just 2 embroidered t-shirts, no bowling shirt, no safari vest. I will just be doing HeatherSue's heffalump on a t-shirt with the kid's name only. SO much ado about nothing. I think people just don't "get" how much work goes into sewing custom outfits, and the cost of materials. The Yo Gabba Gabba fabric she wanted the shirt out of was $11 a yard. And a bowling shirt uses at least 1-2 yards. I could use 1 yard of that and 1 yard of solids, but still... I guess when you can buy clothes at Walmart for a couple bucks it doesn't make sense to pay more.
> 
> On a different note, I am going to the Sewing Expo this afternoon, which I am super excited. I have never been so I am not sure what to expect, but I get an afternoon of kid-free time so honestly it doesn't matter. My husband's mom is in town this weekend to watch the kids so I can volunteer at my Moms of Twins club resale Friday and Saturday, so I was able to swing the expo too, which is exciting timing. I feel bad though since one kid woke up puking this morning (OMG this winter and the sickness needs to end!) so I am ditching Grandma with a sick kid, but Mama needs a break.



I'm one of those "Jump to the worst possible scenerio" people, so everything is always something of a "much ado about nothing" situation.  People who don't do a lot of crafty things - or arty things either - don't usually "get" how much work/time/money goes into OOAK items or custom creations.  My family used to have a craft business and go to a lot of craft fairs and you would hear "Psh - I can make one of those for cheaper."  It used to make me annoyed until I realized that all they ever did was SAY "I can make one" and never actually made one.

And - Have fun on your kid-free afternoon!  (I'll pray for Grandma)


----------



## pyrxtc

goteamwood said:


> On a different note, I am going to the Sewing Expo this afternoon, which I am super excited. I have never been so I am not sure what to expect, but I get an afternoon of kid-free time so honestly it doesn't matter. My husband's mom is in town this weekend to watch the kids so I can volunteer at my Moms of Twins club resale Friday and Saturday, so I was able to swing the expo too, which is exciting timing. I feel bad though since one kid woke up puking this morning (OMG this winter and the sickness needs to end!) so I am ditching Grandma with a sick kid, but Mama needs a break.



Yay ! Have lots of fun ! I can't wait to go but I have to wait until October. Learn lots !

So, I need advice. I am making my niece her 1st Birthday dress/outfit. The dress has a large yoke on it and I want to write something or do something on it. My Aunt's machine can sew out letters bigger than mine but still not very big. Should I have done something on it before I cut it out ? I can cut out a new one if I need to. I also want to do something on the butt of the panties, either ruffles or maybe a 1 ?? The main fabric for the dress is cupcakes and the yoke is light pink. The panties are pink and brown polka dots on pink with chocolate frosted cherries on it, so very busy.


----------



## PurpleEars

goteamwood said:


> Thanks everybody. Diane, I totally did the pockets the fold-the-edges and pin way on the safari vests since they were pleated cargo pockets, that was the tutorial I found. When I made Trev's Star Wars big give shorts I did the turn inside out method and that was easier. I did not make the pleats though so they don't expand. Bookmaring that tutorial since I disliked the way I did it before. That seems much easier.
> 
> I sent the lady a price quote last night, and some fabric choices and applique designs for her wish list, and even discounted what I would normally charge (which I think isn't that much for the amt of work and cost of materials.) so for 2 custom embroidered shirts, a bowling shirt (w/ multiple appliqués and licensed fabric I would have to buy because I don't have it on hand) plus the 3-piece safari outfit vest/pants/shirt for $100 for all, and she balked. She decided on just 2 embroidered t-shirts, no bowling shirt, no safari vest. I will just be doing HeatherSue's heffalump on a t-shirt with the kid's name only. SO much ado about nothing. I think people just don't "get" how much work goes into sewing custom outfits, and the cost of materials. The Yo Gabba Gabba fabric she wanted the shirt out of was $11 a yard. And a bowling shirt uses at least 1-2 yards. I could use 1 yard of that and 1 yard of solids, but still... I guess when you can buy clothes at Walmart for a couple bucks it doesn't make sense to pay more.
> 
> On a different note, I am going to the Sewing Expo this afternoon, which I am super excited. I have never been so I am not sure what to expect, but I get an afternoon of kid-free time so honestly it doesn't matter. My husband's mom is in town this weekend to watch the kids so I can volunteer at my Moms of Twins club resale Friday and Saturday, so I was able to swing the expo too, which is exciting timing. I feel bad though since one kid woke up puking this morning (OMG this winter and the sickness needs to end!) so I am ditching Grandma with a sick kid, but Mama needs a break.



You are very generous to quote only $100 for those outfits. I would have charged more! I agree, a lot of people don't understand the amount of work that goes into making clothes. That's the main reason why I don't sew for my niece and nephew, since their parents don't understand the amount of love and labour that went into each outfit.

I hope you had fun at the Sewing Expo. I would like to attend one some time. I hope the resale will go well. I am sorry that grandma got stuck with a sick kid, but I agree that mama needs a break now and then! I hope that your son will recover quickly.



pyrxtc said:


> So, I need advice. I am making my niece her 1st Birthday dress/outfit. The dress has a large yoke on it and I want to write something or do something on it. My Aunt's machine can sew out letters bigger than mine but still not very big. Should I have done something on it before I cut it out ? I can cut out a new one if I need to. I also want to do something on the butt of the panties, either ruffles or maybe a 1 ?? The main fabric for the dress is cupcakes and the yoke is light pink. The panties are pink and brown polka dots on pink with chocolate frosted cherries on it, so very busy.



I think it is easier to work with larger pieces of fabric when I do embrodiery or applique. Depending on the size of the yoke, I may stitch it out first (that also ensures that the embroidery is centered properly). Given what you described for the panties, I would just leave it "plain" since the materials are quite busy already.


----------



## goteamwood

sewmess said:


> I'm one of those "Jump to the worst possible scenerio" people, so everything is always something of a "much ado about nothing" situation.  People who don't do a lot of crafty things - or arty things either - don't usually "get" how much work/time/money goes into OOAK items or custom creations.  My family used to have a craft business and go to a lot of craft fairs and you would hear "Psh - I can make one of those for cheaper."  It used to make me annoyed until I realized that all they ever did was SAY "I can make one" and never actually made one.
> 
> And - Have fun on your kid-free afternoon!  (I'll pray for Grandma)



Grandma survived and everyone was feeling better by lunch time, but also took a long nap so hopefully that helps whatever the next bug on the horizon. 
I was sort of thinking worst-case scenario because what I have known of this particular person is she is very high-need so I figured prepare for the worst, hope for the best. 



pyrxtc said:


> Yay ! Have lots of fun ! I can't wait to go but I have to wait until October. Learn lots !
> 
> So, I need advice. I am making my niece her 1st Birthday dress/outfit. The dress has a large yoke on it and I want to write something or do something on it. My Aunt's machine can sew out letters bigger than mine but still not very big. Should I have done something on it before I cut it out ? I can cut out a new one if I need to. I also want to do something on the butt of the panties, either ruffles or maybe a 1 ?? The main fabric for the dress is cupcakes and the yoke is light pink. The panties are pink and brown polka dots on pink with chocolate frosted cherries on it, so very busy.


I would usually embroider before I assemble stuff but after it is cut out. That way I can see how it fits on the actual piece. I agree with Flora to skip embroidering something on the busy fabric. Maybe do a couple rows of ruffles out of the same fabric?



PurpleEars said:


> You are very generous to quote only $100 for those outfits. I would have charged more! I agree, a lot of people don't understand the amount of work that goes into making clothes. That's the main reason why I don't sew for my niece and nephew, since their parents don't understand the amount of love and labour that went into each outfit.
> 
> I hope you had fun at the Sewing Expo. I would like to attend one some time. I hope the resale will go well. I am sorry that grandma got stuck with a sick kid, but I agree that mama needs a break now and then! I hope that your son will recover quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is easier to work with larger pieces of fabric when I do embrodiery or applique. Depending on the size of the yoke, I may stitch it out first (that also ensures that the embroidery is centered properly). Given what you described for the panties, I would just leave it "plain" since the materials are quite busy already.



I thought $100 was low too. Maybe she was hoping I would say, oh since it is your son's birthday, my gift to you... Even though I met the lady once. 

The expo was a lot of fun, and my friend who went with me does not sew, but test drove a big long-arm quilting machine and helped me pick out fabric to make 2 quilts she is commissioning me to make for a cousin and her mom, but also was very intrigued and asked me if I could teach her to sew also. We laughed it was sort of like trick or treating, going from booth to booth filling the bag with (not free unfortunately) fun stuff. I picked up a dozen or so fat quarters of this and that, and some marathon thread since I have heard good things. I also found some fun fabric to make a shirt for my nephew for his birthday next month and some super cheap yardage of finding nemo fabric to have on hand for big gives.  
Also, I checked out the embroidery machines and talked with the Babylock dealer who was there, since the nearest store is more than an hour away. I found a machine that I WANT AND LOVE AND COVET. And of course they have have a deal for the expo weekend only so time to talk to the boss about upgrading.  It's the Spirit, which is 7x12 hoop and 1000 stitches per minute. And the price is high but not unreasonable and actually much lower than I expected. So fingers crossed.


----------



## pyrxtc

goteamwood said:


> Grandma survived and everyone was feeling better by lunch time, but also took a long nap so hopefully that helps whatever the next bug on the horizon.
> I was sort of thinking worst-case scenario because what I have known of this particular person is she is very high-need so I figured prepare for the worst, hope for the best.
> I would usually embroider before I assemble stuff but after it is cut out. That way I can see how it fits on the actual piece. I agree with Flora to skip embroidering something on the busy fabric. Maybe do a couple rows of ruffles out of the same fabric?
> I thought $100 was low too. Maybe she was hoping I would say, oh since it is your son's birthday, my gift to you... Even though I met the lady once.
> The expo was a lot of fun, and my friend who went with me does not sew, but test drove a big long-arm quilting machine and helped me pick out fabric to make 2 quilts she is commissioning me to make for a cousin and her mom, but also was very intrigued and asked me if I could teach her to sew also. We laughed it was sort of like trick or treating, going from booth to booth filling the bag with (not free unfortunately) fun stuff. I picked up a dozen or so fat quarters of this and that, and some marathon thread since I have heard good things. I also found some fun fabric to make a shirt for my nephew for his birthday next month and some super cheap yardage of finding nemo fabric to have on hand for big gives.
> Also, I checked out the embroidery machines and talked with the Babylock dealer who was there, since the nearest store is more than an hour away. I found a machine that I WANT AND LOVE AND COVET. And of course they have have a deal for the expo weekend only so time to talk to the boss about upgrading.  It's the Spirit, which is 7x12 hoop and 1000 stitches per minute. And the price is high but not unreasonable and actually much lower than I expected. So fingers crossed.



I am glad Grandma made it, I'm sure she has been through the sick kid thing in her life and knew just what to do.

I was thinking ruffles just to make it cutesy and I am not too worried about being too busy because it is just for the birthday... well for the most part. 

$100 is low for so much work. Was that above and beyond the cost of the fabrics ? I can't wait to see the Nemo fabric. That is what I am cutting today for a dress. It sounds like you had fun at the Expo, wish I could go soon. Good luck with the boss.


----------



## disneychic2

goteamwood said:


> Thanks everybody. Diane, I totally did the pockets the fold-the-edges and pin way on the safari vests since they were pleated cargo pockets, that was the tutorial I found. When I made Trev's Star Wars big give shorts I did the turn inside out method and that was easier. I did not make the pleats though so they don't expand. Bookmaring that tutorial since I disliked the way I did it before. That seems much easier.
> 
> I sent the lady a price quote last night, and some fabric choices and applique designs for her wish list, and even discounted what I would normally charge (which I think isn't that much for the amt of work and cost of materials.) so for 2 custom embroidered shirts, a bowling shirt (w/ multiple appliqués and licensed fabric I would have to buy because I don't have it on hand) plus the 3-piece safari outfit vest/pants/shirt for $100 for all, and she balked. She decided on just 2 embroidered t-shirts, no bowling shirt, no safari vest. I will just be doing HeatherSue's heffalump on a t-shirt with the kid's name only. SO much ado about nothing. I think people just don't "get" how much work goes into sewing custom outfits, and the cost of materials. The Yo Gabba Gabba fabric she wanted the shirt out of was $11 a yard. And a bowling shirt uses at least 1-2 yards. I could use 1 yard of that and 1 yard of solids, but still... I guess when you can buy clothes at Walmart for a couple bucks it doesn't make sense to pay more.
> 
> On a different note, I am going to the Sewing Expo this afternoon, which I am super excited. I have never been so I am not sure what to expect, but I get an afternoon of kid-free time so honestly it doesn't matter. My husband's mom is in town this weekend to watch the kids so I can volunteer at my Moms of Twins club resale Friday and Saturday, so I was able to swing the expo too, which is exciting timing. I feel bad though since one kid woke up puking this morning (OMG this winter and the sickness needs to end!) so I am ditching Grandma with a sick kid, but Mama needs a break.



I'm with everyone else thinking $100 was low. Pricing is the hardest thing to me. People just don't want to pay for your expertise or time. The good news is, you don't have to sweat the pockets!



pyrxtc said:


> Yay ! Have lots of fun ! I can't wait to go but I have to wait until October. Learn lots !
> 
> So, I need advice. I am making my niece her 1st Birthday dress/outfit. The dress has a large yoke on it and I want to write something or do something on it. My Aunt's machine can sew out letters bigger than mine but still not very big. Should I have done something on it before I cut it out ? I can cut out a new one if I need to. I also want to do something on the butt of the panties, either ruffles or maybe a 1 ?? The main fabric for the dress is cupcakes and the yoke is light pink. The panties are pink and brown polka dots on pink with chocolate frosted cherries on it, so very busy.



For something as small as the yoke on a one year old's dress I would probably stitch it out before cutting it. If the piece is big enough, then I cut it first. But I'm still experimenting. The fabric you describe for the whole outfit sounds so cute and ruffles on the panties would be adorable! Can't wait to see pictures!



goteamwood said:


> Grandma survived and everyone was feeling better by lunch time, but also took a long nap so hopefully that helps whatever the next bug on the horizon.
> 
> The expo was a lot of fun, and my friend who went with me does not sew, but test drove a big long-arm quilting machine and helped me pick out fabric to make 2 quilts she is commissioning me to make for a cousin and her mom, but also was very intrigued and asked me if I could teach her to sew also. We laughed it was sort of like trick or treating, going from booth to booth filling the bag with (not free unfortunately) fun stuff. I picked up a dozen or so fat quarters of this and that, and some marathon thread since I have heard good things. I also found some fun fabric to make a shirt for my nephew for his birthday next month and some super cheap yardage of finding nemo fabric to have on hand for big gives.
> Also, I checked out the embroidery machines and talked with the Babylock dealer who was there, since the nearest store is more than an hour away. I found a machine that I WANT AND LOVE AND COVET. And of course they have have a deal for the expo weekend only so time to talk to the boss about upgrading.  It's the Spirit, which is 7x12 hoop and 1000 stitches per minute. And the price is high but not unreasonable and actually much lower than I expected. So fingers crossed.



Glad Grandma survived. It must have been so nice to get away for a bit. The expo sounds like so much fun! I just passed up going to one nearby last month. I didn't have anyone to go with and I really didn't want to go alone. It's probably just as well for my pocketbook. Sounds like you got a lot of great stuff.


----------



## dianemom2

goteamwood said:


> I sent the lady a price quote last night, and some fabric choices and applique designs for her wish list, and even discounted what I would normally charge (which I think isn't that much for the amt of work and cost of materials.) so for 2 custom embroidered shirts, a bowling shirt (w/ multiple appliqués and licensed fabric I would have to buy because I don't have it on hand) plus the 3-piece safari outfit vest/pants/shirt for $100 for all, and she balked. She decided on just 2 embroidered t-shirts, no bowling shirt, no safari vest.


$100 was very low for all that.  I think I would have charged $100 for the three piece safari outfit and the bowling shirt together.  I do agree that people think that because you are making something at home, it should be cheaper.  They don't understand the fabric cost and the time it takes to make something like that.



sewmess said:


> My family used to have a craft business and go to a lot of craft fairs and you would hear "Psh - I can make one of those for cheaper."  It used to make me annoyed until I realized that all they ever did was SAY "I can make one" and never actually made one.


Yes, I agree that people always say that they could make something but it is just talk.



pyrxtc said:


> So, I need advice. I am making my niece her 1st Birthday dress/outfit. The dress has a large yoke on it and I want to write something or do something on it. My Aunt's machine can sew out letters bigger than mine but still not very big. Should I have done something on it before I cut it out ? I can cut out a new one if I need to. I also want to do something on the butt of the panties, either ruffles or maybe a 1 ?? The main fabric for the dress is cupcakes and the yoke is light pink. The panties are pink and brown polka dots on pink with chocolate frosted cherries on it, so very busy.


You can embroider on the yoke after you've cut it out. I also agree that if the fabric is very busy, skip embroidering it.  It just won't show up the way you want it to.  It sounds like the dress is going to be very, very cute.  Can't wait to see a picture.



goteamwood said:


> Grandma survived and everyone was feeling better by lunch time, but also took a long nap so hopefully that helps whatever the next bug on the horizon.
> 
> 
> Also, I checked out the embroidery machines and talked with the Babylock dealer who was there, since the nearest store is more than an hour away. I found a machine that I WANT AND LOVE AND COVET. And of course they have have a deal for the expo weekend only so time to talk to the boss about upgrading.  It's the Spirit, which is 7x12 hoop and 1000 stitches per minute. And the price is high but not unreasonable and actually much lower than I expected. So fingers crossed.


Glad that everybody is feeling better and that Grandma survived the afternoon with the boys.  Also glad that you had a great time at the sewing expo.  I've gone with a friend the last couple of years.  Her sewing interests are different than mine and I might go alone next time because I'd like to spend more time in places that she isn't interested in at all.  I saw the Babylock machine when I was at the expo here.  It wasn't really completely on the market yet but they had a demo machine and were giving prices.  If they have a Brother dealer there too, check their prices also.  They have virtually the same machine but at the Brother stall it was over $1000 less expensive.  Also, call around at your local shops because I did that when I came home and found it for even less somewhere else.  In the end I decided that I still didn't want to spend that much and bought my used 4000d which I am very happy with.  It cost less than 1/2 the price of the Babylock Spirit.


----------



## goteamwood

pyrxtc said:


> I am glad Grandma made it, I'm sure she has been through the sick kid thing in her life and knew just what to do.
> 
> I was thinking ruffles just to make it cutesy and I am not too worried about being too busy because it is just for the birthday... well for the most part.
> 
> $100 is low for so much work. Was that above and beyond the cost of the fabrics ? I can't wait to see the Nemo fabric. That is what I am cutting today for a dress. It sounds like you had fun at the Expo, wish I could go soon. Good luck with the boss.






disneychic2 said:


> I'm with everyone else thinking $100 was low. Pricing is the hardest thing to me. People just don't want to pay for your expertise or time. The good news is, you don't have to sweat the pockets!
> 
> Glad Grandma survived. It must have been so nice to get away for a bit. The expo sounds like so much fun! I just passed up going to one nearby last month. I didn't have anyone to go with and I really didn't want to go alone. It's probably just as well for my pocketbook. Sounds like you got a lot of great stuff.





dianemom2 said:


> $100 was very low for all that.  I think I would have charged $100 for the three piece safari outfit and the bowling shirt together.  I do agree that people think that because you are making something at home, it should be cheaper.  They don't understand the fabric cost and the time it takes to make something like that.
> 
> Glad that everybody is feeling better and that Grandma survived the afternoon with the boys.  Also glad that you had a great time at the sewing expo.  I've gone with a friend the last couple of years.  Her sewing interests are different than mine and I might go alone next time because I'd like to spend more time in places that she isn't interested in at all.  I saw the Babylock machine when I was at the expo here.  It wasn't really completely on the market yet but they had a demo machine and were giving prices.  If they have a Brother dealer there too, check their prices also.  They have virtually the same machine but at the Brother stall it was over $1000 less expensive.  Also, call around at your local shops because I did that when I came home and found it for even less somewhere else.  In the end I decided that I still didn't want to spend that much and bought my used 4000d which I am very happy with.  It cost less than 1/2 the price of the Babylock Spirit.



I looked at the Brother machines too, and they were more expensive, they are all combo machines that are sewing machines too, and I think the Disney co-branding adds to the cost since they are licensing that Mouse head on the front. I think I might go back briefly on Saturday after my shift at the twins sale, and do a final comparison. My husband surprised me when he agreed to let me get it, as long as I feel like I have done my research and I won't be shopping for another new machine in 6 months (I got my PE770 in August last year and am already trying to replace it.) He also asked why I wouldn't consider a multi-needle machine if I was going to spend the money to upgrade. That was shocking. I just don't think I have the time in my days to use it enough to pay for it, even with my etsy shop. I think I can make enough to pay for the Spirit but since I can only really use it when my kids sleep, and since I also enjoy sleep, I think a mutli-needle expense is just not practical. I think the bigger hoop and faster stitching can easily help grow my small business, but not enough to pay for a machine that costs as much as a small car. 

Going to the expo with the friend that I did was great, she doesn't really sew at all but loves the stuff I make so was willing to check out everything. And, like me, loves picking out fabrics. So we had a lot of fun. I definitely think it was worth the $10 admission for an afternoon's entertainment. 

While we are on the topic of people not appreciating the cost and effort that goes into handmade, I wrote a little thing on my blog today a story of true appreciation for handmade. I have a friend who asked me to help her make a quilt in February for her beloved Aunt, who was given a terminal diagnosis. The Aunt died yesterday, covered in the quilt my friend made. It has moved me to tears off and on several times. http://just-joshin.com/why-handmade/ She could have bought her aunt a quilt at Wal-Mart. But it wouldn't have even been noteworthy.

Jen


----------



## nannye

Love all the new things! 
I haven't been around much, as last week, my pe770 decided to let its needle fly across the room and break the thread guide. Sigh, I had to take it in for service/repair and it's not even 6 months old. cost me $150 and I still have to pay for the actual parts. (Uber frustrating) My parents are picking it up as I type. It needed a new thread guide and a new bobbin casing. I had it completely serviced too so I'm hoping it stitches better when I get it back. I have to finish those two dresses for V's friend in the next week. 

Family issues going on now and I have a new puppy which is making sewing difficult!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




I still haven't decided what to make V for  our trip and we head to the states in a few weeks and I have more/different material selection. 

I am making a Wishes themed dress. I think the Grace ruffle dress.  I'd love to do it in a black fairy frost or something. I want a sparkle to it, without it looking tacky. I'd like to have some bit of sparkle representing the night sky but not overdone. These are the fairy frosts, I can find but I'm not 100% sure on any of them. None are "sparkly" more so shimmer/two toned.  Does anyone know of a different material that will give that sparkle that I'm looking for? Another option would be some sort of glitter spray that I could spray the fabric with and use a more solid black? 

Anyways, this is what I've found any suggestions? 

http://www.fabric.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=b040ce0a-fe84-4e17-8b25-5a281027fe3e

http://www.fabric.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=61cce669-409d-4c3c-a7a0-e40a12e8310c   (this one seems more silver than black)

http://www.fabric.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=aeb1eaff-518e-4706-a350-4dfb8e1c0cfe   (again more silver than black)


Thanks!
Erin


----------



## sewmess

Nannye - Sorry it's been tough the past few weeks, but that puppy is soooo cute!!  Hopefully there's some puppy love to help smooth the process - maybe not the sewing, but the other stuff.  

Husbands! I'm thinking of dipping my toe into the whole embroidery thing, with something on the low end, just to see how I take to it.  I found an HE1 for a decent starter price and talked with DH.  He, after making sure it wouldn't cut too much into savings, said "do what you think is right."  It's a little passive/aggressive sure, but he didn't say no.  I think he was going to find one for me for Christmas, but our Fridge died.  And he keeps calling it a serger, so he may just be confused.

I probably should just wait until I've saved enough for a P770 and/or finished cleaning the Sewing Room.  Sigh - just babbling, sorry.


----------



## pyrxtc

nannye said:


> I still haven't decided what to make V for  our trip and we head to the states in a few weeks and I have more/different material selection.
> 
> I am making a Wishes themed dress. I think the Grace ruffle dress.  I'd love to do it in a black fairy frost or something. I want a sparkle to it, without it looking tacky. I'd like to have some bit of sparkle representing the night sky but not overdone. These are the fairy frosts, I can find but I'm not 100% sure on any of them. None are "sparkly" more so shimmer/two toned.  Does anyone know of a different material that will give that sparkle that I'm looking for? Another option would be some sort of glitter spray that I could spray the fabric with and use a more solid black?
> 
> Thanks!
> Erin



I think this would work, it's not black but neither is the sky. 

http://www.fabric.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=fd0db108-9604-49f4-8bb3-23d870f45e1c

Joann's has a great fabric that might work for you.

http://www.joann.com/holiday-inspirations-fabric-fireworks-with-stars-glitter/zprd_02255610a/

I found this in the store but not online....






See the hidden Mickey's ?


----------



## dianemom2

goteamwood said:


> I looked at the Brother machines too, and they were more expensive, they are all combo machines that are sewing machines too, and I think the Disney co-branding adds to the cost since they are licensing that Mouse head on the front. I think I might go back briefly on Saturday after my shift at the twins sale, and do a final comparison. My husband surprised me when he agreed to let me get it, as long as I feel like I have done my research and I won't be shopping for another new machine in 6 months (I got my PE770 in August last year and am already trying to replace it.)
> Jen


Brother does have the same machine as the Babylock Spirit.  It is called the DreamMaker.  Here is a link:
http://www.brother-usa.com/homesewing/ModelDetail.aspx?ProductID=VE2200&ref=mega#.UV8WrjeN11Y

I'd double check on the prices now that you know that they do have the embroidery only version of the Brother.  When spending that much money, you want to cover all your bases.    How exciting that you get to buy a new machine!

Sorry to read about your friend's aunt but how special that she had the quilt with her when she passed.



nannye said:


> Love all the new things!
> I haven't been around much, as last week, my pe770 decided to let its needle fly across the room and break the thread guide. Sigh, I had to take it in for service/repair and it's not even 6 months old. cost me $150 and I still have to pay for the actual parts. (Uber frustrating) My parents are picking it up as I type. It needed a new thread guide and a new bobbin casing. I had it completely serviced too so I'm hoping it stitches better when I get it back. I have to finish those two dresses for V's friend in the next week.
> 
> Family issues going on now and I have a new puppy which is making sewing difficult!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am making a Wishes themed dress. I think the Grace ruffle dress.  I'd love to do it in a black fairy frost or something. I want a sparkle to it, without it looking tacky. I'd like to have some bit of sparkle representing the night sky but not overdone. These are the fairy frosts, I can find but I'm not 100% sure on any of them. None are "sparkly" more so shimmer/two toned.  Does anyone know of a different material that will give that sparkle that I'm looking for? Another option would be some sort of glitter spray that I could spray the fabric with and use a more solid black?
> 
> 
> Erin


Sorry about the machine breaking.  But glad it could be repaired. I am sure you will be glad to have your machine back.

Your new puppy is adorable!  What is his name?

Sorry I can't help with the fairy frost. I haven't ordered much from that line in the past.  Maybe somebody else knows more.  A Wishes dress sounds great!



sewmess said:


> Husbands! I'm thinking of dipping my toe into the whole embroidery thing, with something on the low end, just to see how I take to it.  I found an HE1 for a decent starter price and talked with DH.  He, after making sure it wouldn't cut too much into savings, said "do what you think is right."  It's a little passive/aggressive sure, but he didn't say no.  I think he was going to find one for me for Christmas, but our Fridge died.  And he keeps calling it a serger, so he may just be confused.
> 
> I probably should just wait until I've saved enough for a P770 and/or finished cleaning the Sewing Room.  Sigh - just babbling, sorry.


I don't know what an HE1 is?  What features does it have?



pyrxtc said:


> I think this would work, it's not black but neither is the sky.
> 
> http://www.fabric.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=fd0db108-9604-49f4-8bb3-23d870f45e1c
> 
> Joann's has a great fabric that might work for you.
> 
> http://www.joann.com/holiday-inspirations-fabric-fireworks-with-stars-glitter/zprd_02255610a/
> 
> I found this in the store but not online....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the hidden Mickey's ?


I love the fireworks fabric with the hidden Mickeys on it.  I might have to get some of that.


----------



## Courtney829

That puppy is adorable and I love the fireworks fabric with the hidden Mickeys!

I've been trying to find room for an embroidery machine in my budget but it's either that or the Disney trip this year and no way am I giving up my Disney trip.   Does anyone know of somewhere I could buy embroidered "patches" on felt to put on the things I'm making for my girls for our trip? I did a search on etsy but didn't turn up much.  If you could PM me, that would be fantastic!


----------



## Ahrizel

Okay, I've done perhaps 30 appliqued t shirts. They are simple, for Disney they are usually mouseheads shapes. I was just doing some this week and I have a problem which is making me nuts. I do the applique setup-cut the shape out of wonder under and iron it on. Then I use fuse and tear stabilizer on the back so it stitches better. My issue is the sewing. I find it really hard to move the tshirt around so I can sew evenly. It seems to me that the stabilizer makes it very hard for me-and my machine-to keep feeding the fabric evenly. I keep stopping and starting, repositioning the fabric. All of that means the lines are slightly wobbly, uneven etc. Any suggestions for getting better results? This is machine applique with a satin stitch, not embroidery mind.
Mary


----------



## sewdisney

I like the Michael Miller Fairy Frost Midnight that pyrxtc referred to in her post.  I like that it is a dark blue instead of the black.

Let us know what you end up going with.


----------



## goteamwood

pyrxtc said:


> I think this would work, it's not black but neither is the sky.
> 
> http://www.fabric.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=fd0db108-9604-49f4-8bb3-23d870f45e1c
> 
> Joann's has a great fabric that might work for you.
> 
> http://www.joann.com/holiday-inspirations-fabric-fireworks-with-stars-glitter/zprd_02255610a/
> 
> I found this in the store but not online....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the hidden Mickey's ?


Since I got the Disney bug I see Mickeys EVERYWHERE. It's like an illness. 



Courtney829 said:


> That puppy is adorable and I love the fireworks fabric with the hidden Mickeys!
> 
> I've been trying to find room for an embroidery machine in my budget but it's either that or the Disney trip this year and no way am I giving up my Disney trip.   Does anyone know of somewhere I could buy embroidered "patches" on felt to put on the things I'm making for my girls for our trip? I did a search on etsy but didn't turn up much.  If you could PM me, that would be fantastic!



Before I had my embroidery machine I made shirts for my boys and bought patches. I actually found some through amazon of all places. They weren't cheap since I was buying 2 of each for my twins it added up fast. But I did get a couple different Mickey ones, (one said it was iron-on and wasn't) and some cars ones. I want to say they were $4-6 each. Cheaper than an embroidery machine. Also Joann fabrics has several disney iron on patches in their blank t-shrift section, They have some online but I know I have seen more variety in the store.

And Diane, I lost your quote but I intend to go back to the expo tomorrow to do a little more research. I admit I was sort of not as thorough as I should have been but I truly did not believe my husband would say yes. I brought it up a month ago and he said no since we just got a new computer. I am a definite online researcher and I find it very frustrating to not be able to compare prices and features since the dealers are so tight-lipped and inconsistent with prices. It is like buying a furnace, which was one of the most frustrating things ever for someone who likes the google...

I have a couple hours between the end of my volunteer shift at the resale and the time I have to pick up my (Hopefully not much!) unsold resale stuff. And then Grandma leaves Sunday a.m. so I have to stop ditching my kids and actually pay some attention to them.


----------



## sewmess

[quote/]I don't know what an HE1 is? What features does it have?[/quote]

Think cheap and basic - 4X4, 67 build in stitches, 70 built in designs, 3 fonts(I think) etc.  I really want to concentrate on doing fabulous hand applique, like D~, so I'm not so heavy into wanting to be able to download applique designs, but most (if not all) the brother machines have direct compute interface capabilities.

I just re-read that last line and feel like I'm in an 80's or 90's Sci-Fi tech drama.


----------



## PurpleEars

goteamwood said:


> Grandma survived and everyone was feeling better by lunch time, but also took a long nap so hopefully that helps whatever the next bug on the horizon.
> 
> The expo was a lot of fun, and my friend who went with me does not sew, but test drove a big long-arm quilting machine and helped me pick out fabric to make 2 quilts she is commissioning me to make for a cousin and her mom, but also was very intrigued and asked me if I could teach her to sew also. We laughed it was sort of like trick or treating, going from booth to booth filling the bag with (not free unfortunately) fun stuff. I picked up a dozen or so fat quarters of this and that, and some marathon thread since I have heard good things. I also found some fun fabric to make a shirt for my nephew for his birthday next month and some super cheap yardage of finding nemo fabric to have on hand for big gives.
> Also, I checked out the embroidery machines and talked with the Babylock dealer who was there, since the nearest store is more than an hour away. I found a machine that I WANT AND LOVE AND COVET. And of course they have have a deal for the expo weekend only so time to talk to the boss about upgrading.  It's the Spirit, which is 7x12 hoop and 1000 stitches per minute. And the price is high but not unreasonable and actually much lower than I expected. So fingers crossed.





goteamwood said:


> I looked at the Brother machines too, and they were more expensive, they are all combo machines that are sewing machines too, and I think the Disney co-branding adds to the cost since they are licensing that Mouse head on the front. I think I might go back briefly on Saturday after my shift at the twins sale, and do a final comparison. My husband surprised me when he agreed to let me get it, as long as I feel like I have done my research and I won't be shopping for another new machine in 6 months (I got my PE770 in August last year and am already trying to replace it.) He also asked why I wouldn't consider a multi-needle machine if I was going to spend the money to upgrade. That was shocking. I just don't think I have the time in my days to use it enough to pay for it, even with my etsy shop. I think I can make enough to pay for the Spirit but since I can only really use it when my kids sleep, and since I also enjoy sleep, I think a mutli-needle expense is just not practical. I think the bigger hoop and faster stitching can easily help grow my small business, but not enough to pay for a machine that costs as much as a small car.
> 
> Going to the expo with the friend that I did was great, she doesn't really sew at all but loves the stuff I make so was willing to check out everything. And, like me, loves picking out fabrics. So we had a lot of fun. I definitely think it was worth the $10 admission for an afternoon's entertainment.
> 
> While we are on the topic of people not appreciating the cost and effort that goes into handmade, I wrote a little thing on my blog today a story of true appreciation for handmade. I have a friend who asked me to help her make a quilt in February for her beloved Aunt, who was given a terminal diagnosis. The Aunt died yesterday, covered in the quilt my friend made. It has moved me to tears off and on several times. http://just-joshin.com/why-handmade/ She could have bought her aunt a quilt at Wal-Mart. But it wouldn't have even been noteworthy.
> 
> Jen



I am glad that everyone is feeling better. It sounds like you had a great time at the Expo. I am happy to hear that a new machine may be on your horizon. DH actually told me to get the multi needle when I said I wanted to upgrade my embroidery machine. He told me that he knew how much the Gives mean to the families and he wanted to make sure I can do whatever I wanted for the Gives.

Thank you for sharing the story about your friend's aunt. I am sorry to hear about the circumstance but it does remind us of the value of hand made items!




nannye said:


> Love all the new things!
> I haven't been around much, as last week, my pe770 decided to let its needle fly across the room and break the thread guide. Sigh, I had to take it in for service/repair and it's not even 6 months old. cost me $150 and I still have to pay for the actual parts. (Uber frustrating) My parents are picking it up as I type. It needed a new thread guide and a new bobbin casing. I had it completely serviced too so I'm hoping it stitches better when I get it back. I have to finish those two dresses for V's friend in the next week.
> 
> Family issues going on now and I have a new puppy which is making sewing difficult!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't decided what to make V for  our trip and we head to the states in a few weeks and I have more/different material selection.
> 
> I am making a Wishes themed dress. I think the Grace ruffle dress.  I'd love to do it in a black fairy frost or something. I want a sparkle to it, without it looking tacky. I'd like to have some bit of sparkle representing the night sky but not overdone. These are the fairy frosts, I can find but I'm not 100% sure on any of them. None are "sparkly" more so shimmer/two toned.  Does anyone know of a different material that will give that sparkle that I'm looking for? Another option would be some sort of glitter spray that I could spray the fabric with and use a more solid black?
> 
> Thanks!
> Erin



I am sorry to hear that the machine is causing you trouble! I hope it will be fixed quickly. I am also sorry to hear about family problems, which I hope will be resolved soon! The puppy looks very cute though.

I think the Wishes dress is a great idea. I don't have suggestions for the fabric but I look forward to seeing pictures of it!



sewmess said:


> Husbands! I'm thinking of dipping my toe into the whole embroidery thing, with something on the low end, just to see how I take to it.  I found an HE1 for a decent starter price and talked with DH.  He, after making sure it wouldn't cut too much into savings, said "do what you think is right."  It's a little passive/aggressive sure, but he didn't say no.  I think he was going to find one for me for Christmas, but our Fridge died.  And he keeps calling it a serger, so he may just be confused.
> 
> I probably should just wait until I've saved enough for a P770 and/or finished cleaning the Sewing Room.  Sigh - just babbling, sorry.



I am sorry to hear about your situation. I hope you can get an embroidery machine soon!



pyrxtc said:


> I found this in the store but not online....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the hidden Mickey's ?



I may have to pick up some of that fabric!



Courtney829 said:


> I've been trying to find room for an embroidery machine in my budget but it's either that or the Disney trip this year and no way am I giving up my Disney trip.   Does anyone know of somewhere I could buy embroidered "patches" on felt to put on the things I'm making for my girls for our trip? I did a search on etsy but didn't turn up much.  If you could PM me, that would be fantastic!



Another option is to do the applique on a regular sewing machine "by hand." Some of us don't own embroidery machines and do amazing stuff with their sewing machines.



Ahrizel said:


> Okay, I've done perhaps 30 appliqued t shirts. They are simple, for Disney they are usually mouseheads shapes. I was just doing some this week and I have a problem which is making me nuts. I do the applique setup-cut the shape out of wonder under and iron it on. Then I use fuse and tear stabilizer on the back so it stitches better. My issue is the sewing. I find it really hard to move the tshirt around so I can sew evenly. It seems to me that the stabilizer makes it very hard for me-and my machine-to keep feeding the fabric evenly. I keep stopping and starting, repositioning the fabric. All of that means the lines are slightly wobbly, uneven etc. Any suggestions for getting better results? This is machine applique with a satin stitch, not embroidery mind.
> Mary



A walking foot may help since it would feed the fabric from both the top and bottom.


Now that the package has arrived, I can share pictures of a small pixie dust project last weekend. I made a pair of cross body bags for one of the posters here. However, I left the straps off because I have no idea how long to make the straps. I am sure they can tie ribbons or something to the loops for the straps. The pattern is the Out and About Zipper Bag pattern from ymct.






The picture isn't the best quality as I took the picture using my phone at night.


----------



## smittette

Yeah!! People who won't roll their eyes when I talk about tutus and who will understand my dilemma when I say I have more ideas for outfits than we will have days at Disney (what to do, what to do?) I live with all males (even the dogs), and unfortunately my boys are too old to force them to wear cute stuff (16 and 19). Luckily, my sister moved nearby with her little girl (4), and she (my sister) has no interest in sewing or shopping, so I do get to make pretty things now. 
I haven't read much of the thread yet. Wanted to subscribe so I wouldn't lose it.  But I will be looking at your pics and eventually posting my own.

BTW, sorry if my signature seems a bit boring; I had to turn them off because there's too much flashing and blinking on them (migraines for me) so I haven't spent any time on my own since I wouldn't see it anyway.


----------



## jiminykrikkit

Hi all!  I have a lot to catch up on here, but I thought I'd post a link to the newest dress in that princess dress sew-along I posted about last time.

This time it's Rapunzel.  So adorable.  I don't have a DD but I want to make these dresses and gift them to my friend's DD.  Maybe, if only my Joann's would get that pattern in stock when they have the 5 for $5 sale!  She's only 5 months, so I've got some time.  

http://cuttopieces.blogspot.com/2013/04/pretty-princess-sew-along-rapunzel.html


----------



## pyrxtc

smittette said:


> Yeah!! People who won't roll their eyes when I talk about tutus and who will understand my dilemma when I say I have more ideas for outfits than we will have days at Disney (what to do, what to do?) I live with all males (even the dogs), and unfortunately my boys are too old to force them to wear cute stuff (16 and 19). Luckily, my sister moved nearby with her little girl (4), and she (my sister) has no interest in sewing or shopping, so I do get to make pretty things now.
> I haven't read much of the thread yet. Wanted to subscribe so I wouldn't lose it.  But I will be looking at your pics and eventually posting my own.
> 
> BTW, sorry if my signature seems a bit boring; I had to turn them off because there's too much flashing and blinking on them (migraines for me) so I haven't spent any time on my own since I wouldn't see it anyway.



Welcome to the thread !! We always welcome new sewers but be careful, the more you see on this thread the more you will want to make and become a fabric hoarder like the lot of us.

I don't have a little girl (yet) either but luckily my SIL and DSister have little girls to sew for. I am making my niece's 1st birthday outfit this week and also making another fun dress for her 1st pictures. I can't wait until my DSister gives birth and I can make her daughter stuff. She loves her some princesses !!

Warning, Do not go into Target at 75% off. They had some cute Disney baby things in the Easter stuff.










$1.49 for bibs and less for the rest.


----------



## BellePrincessBelle

sewmess said:


> Nannye - Sorry it's been tough the past few weeks, but that puppy is soooo cute!!  Hopefully there's some puppy love to help smooth the process - maybe not the sewing, but the other stuff.
> 
> Husbands! I'm thinking of dipping my toe into the whole embroidery thing, with something on the low end, just to see how I take to it.  I found an HE1 for a decent starter price and talked with DH.  He, after making sure it wouldn't cut too much into savings, said "do what you think is right."  It's a little passive/aggressive sure, but he didn't say no.  I think he was going to find one for me for Christmas, but our Fridge died.  And he keeps calling it a serger, so he may just be confused.
> 
> I probably should just wait until I've saved enough for a P770 and/or finished cleaning the Sewing Room.  Sigh - just babbling, sorry.



I bought the He1 last week & I love it. I have the 270D so it's basically the same minus the sewing function adding the updated feature of it hooking right up to my computer to download designs. I'm loving it.


----------



## smittette

pyrxtc said:


> be careful, the more you see on this thread the more you will want to make and become a fabric hoarder like the lot of us.



Whatever do you mean? Could you be referring to my fabric "collection"? I still have snippets from things I made in high school.  Fortunately, the real collection is just a few blocks away at my mother's house. I went "shopping" there yesterday. I found some wonderful yellow eyelet that is just begging to be made into a Belle dress. I'm sure I was there when we bought it, but now I'm seeing through Disney eyes. (Trip planned for June)

I can already tell that the problem I will have is that now I have *more* ideas (and unfortunately no added Disney days).

Well, I was going to post a pic as promised, but it seems that I must post a few more times first.


----------



## jiminykrikkit

smittette said:


> Well, I was going to post a pic as promised, but it seems that I must post a few more times first.



Are we posting stash pics?  

Here are some of my sewing room...




sewing room reorganization by doodledodesigns, on Flickr

This is my room, those boxes along the bottom hold my stash.  I'm a quilter first and foremost, so that's mostly quilting cottons broken down into colors.  There's a cubby on the left that holds large cuts and all my apparel fabric is behind that.




Fabric Storage by doodledodesigns, on Flickr

That's some detail of how I organize my quilting cottons.  See the hidden Mickeys?


----------



## jiminykrikkit

PurpleEars said:


> Now that the package has arrived, I can share pictures of a small pixie dust project last weekend. I made a pair of cross body bags for one of the posters here. However, I left the straps off because I have no idea how long to make the straps. I am sure they can tie ribbons or something to the loops for the straps. The pattern is the Out and About Zipper Bag pattern from ymct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture isn't the best quality as I took the picture using my phone at night.



So cute!  And so nice of you to do them.


----------



## NiniMorris

jiminykrikkit said:


> Are we posting stash pics?
> 
> Here are some of my sewing room...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sewing room reorganization by doodledodesigns, on Flickr
> 
> This is my room, those boxes along the bottom hold my stash.  I'm a quilter first and foremost, so that's mostly quilting cottons broken down into colors.  There's a cubby on the left that holds large cuts and all my apparel fabric is behind that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabric Storage by doodledodesigns, on Flickr
> 
> That's some detail of how I organize my quilting cottons.  See the hidden Mickeys?



LOL...  First of all I have to say I have  a secret fear of people who have neat cute sewing spaces!  

Also, I could NEVER get my fabric stash hidden in those small boxes!  When I see a fabric I like I usually buy 5 yards...I have been trying to cut down to only 3 yards... but it is hard...read that as impossible!  I make multiples of almost everything I makes...dresses and quilts... and I have a fear of running out and not being able to replace the fabric.

Add to that the fact that I have been purchasing those cute Disney prints (that are so think you can't really do anything with...or are printed so far off grain that they are worthless) and I am out of control...but then again, that is nothing new!

Now if someone has some storage ideas for fabric bolts....


Nini


----------



## cogero

Nini you have me laughing. I so couldn't hide the fabric I like looking at it too much  I have been busy moving mine around this week. 

Right now I am washing fabric from my shopping trip yesterday and some MM I bought on FB during the week.

I love new fabric and how it speaks to me  Now if only I had a few more hours in the day to play or even the energy.


----------



## NiniMorris

cogero said:


> Nini you have me laughing. I so couldn't hide the fabric I like looking at it too much  I have been busy moving mine around this week.
> 
> Right now I am washing fabric from my shopping trip yesterday and some MM I bought on FB during the week.
> 
> I love new fabric and how it speaks to me  Now if only I had a few more hours in the day to play or even the energy.



You are so funny...I envy YOUR energy!  I'm not pregnant and could not do half the stuff you get done!

Nini


----------



## dianemom2

goteamwood said:


> And Diane, I lost your quote but I intend to go back to the expo tomorrow to do a little more research. I admit I was sort of not as thorough as I should have been but I truly did not believe my husband would say yes. I brought it up a month ago and he said no since we just got a new computer. I am a definite online researcher and I find it very frustrating to not be able to compare prices and features since the dealers are so tight-lipped and inconsistent with prices. It is like buying a furnace, which was one of the most frustrating things ever for someone who likes the google...


Good luck comparing prices and deciding what you want.  I am also a compulsive google price checker and I hate when they have high end things where they hide the prices!  Make sure you post some pictures of whatever you end up buying!!!



sewmess said:


> [quote/]I don't know what an HE1 is? What features does it have?



Think cheap and basic - 4X4, 67 build in stitches, 70 built in designs, 3 fonts(I think) etc.  I really want to concentrate on doing fabulous hand applique, like D~, so I'm not so heavy into wanting to be able to download applique designs, but most (if not all) the brother machines have direct compute interface capabilities.
[/QUOTE]
I'd advise you to wait until you can buy something that has at least a 5x7 hoop.  4x4 is ok but most people want a larger embroidery field.  I have one that goes up to a 6x12 but I use the 5x7 size hoop the most.  I'd go for the larger hoop even if I have to buy a second hand machine instead of buying something brand new.



PurpleEars said:


> Now that the package has arrived, I can share pictures of a small pixie dust project last weekend. I made a pair of cross body bags for one of the posters here. However, I left the straps off because I have no idea how long to make the straps. I am sure they can tie ribbons or something to the loops for the straps. The pattern is the Out and About Zipper Bag pattern from ymct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture isn't the best quality as I took the picture using my phone at night.


Those are so sweet Flora!  And it was so nice of you to make them and send them to the poster.  I remember her asking about bags for the stroller.  I am sure her girls must have loved those bags!



smittette said:


> Luckily, my sister moved nearby with her little girl (4), and she (my sister) has no interest in sewing or shopping, so I do get to make pretty things now.
> I haven't read much of the thread yet. Wanted to subscribe so I wouldn't lose it.  But I will be looking at your pics and eventually posting my own.


Welcome to the group!  I also have two older kids who do not want to wear cute and frilly things to Disney anymore.  I am lucky to have a 6 year old niece that I can sew for.  I don't know what I am going to do when she outgrows liking the things I make.  We can't wait to see some of the things you are sewing!



jiminykrikkit said:


> This time it's Rapunzel.  So adorable.  I don't have a DD but I want to make these dresses and gift them to my friend's DD.  Maybe, if only my Joann's would get that pattern in stock when they have the 5 for $5 sale!  She's only 5 months, so I've got some time.
> 
> http://cuttopieces.blogspot.com/2013/04/pretty-princess-sew-along-rapunzel.html


Very cute!  I did a Rapunzel style dress a few months ago.  I will see if I can find a picture to post.  I don't think that you need to get the exact same pattern.  I would just get any peasant style dress pattern because her ideas can easily be transferred.
Here is the Rapunzel dress that I did with CarlaC's peasant dress pattern. It wasn't anything fancy.  My niece wanted a Rapunzel dress to play dress up in so I whipped one up with some fabric I found on sale.







pyrxtc said:


> Warning, Do not go into Target at 75% off. They had some cute Disney baby things in the Easter stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1.49 for bibs and less for the rest.


Awesome find and such great deals!



smittette said:


> I can already tell that the problem I will have is that now I have *more* ideas (and unfortunately no added Disney days).


You don't have to limit yourself to one outfit per day!  Clothes can easily be changed!



cogero said:


> I love new fabric and how it speaks to me  Now if only I had a few more hours in the day to play or even the energy.


You definitely have more energy than anybody Chiara!  I don't know how you get everything done.  You must never sleep!


----------



## disneychic2

Nannye: Hope your machine is back and running better than ever. So sorry it cost you money so soon after purchase. Sorry you have been having a bad time of it. I hope your weekend goes great and next week is a good one! That puppy is soooo cute! People think I'm crazy, but I love to smell puppy breath. Yep, I said it out loud.  



sewmess said:


> Husbands! I'm thinking of dipping my toe into the whole embroidery thing, with something on the low end, just to see how I take to it.  I found an HE1 for a decent starter price and talked with DH.  He, after making sure it wouldn't cut too much into savings, said "do what you think is right."  It's a little passive/aggressive sure, but he didn't say no.  I think he was going to find one for me for Christmas, but our Fridge died.  And he keeps calling it a serger, so he may just be confused.
> 
> I probably should just wait until I've saved enough for a P770 and/or finished cleaning the Sewing Room.  Sigh - just babbling, sorry.



I would suggest going over to ebay and checking out the machines over there. Sometimes you can get a referb at a really good price. I'm afraid you'll be wanting bigger than a 4x4 hoop very quickly. But as I read someone else has the HE1 and loves it, so if you don't think you'll want a bigger hoop size soon, go for it! Let us know.



smittette said:


> Yeah!! People who won't roll their eyes when I talk about tutus and who will understand my dilemma when I say I have more ideas for outfits than we will have days at Disney (what to do, what to do?) I live with all males (even the dogs), and unfortunately my boys are too old to force them to wear cute stuff (16 and 19). Luckily, my sister moved nearby with her little girl (4), and she (my sister) has no interest in sewing or shopping, so I do get to make pretty things now.
> I haven't read much of the thread yet. Wanted to subscribe so I wouldn't lose it.  But I will be looking at your pics and eventually posting my own.
> 
> BTW, sorry if my signature seems a bit boring; I had to turn them off because there's too much flashing and blinking on them (migraines for me) so I haven't spent any time on my own since I wouldn't see it anyway.



Welcome! I'm glad you have a little girl to sew for. It's such fun!! We love pictures around here, so hope you will share when you have enough posts.



PurpleEars said:


> Now that the package has arrived, I can share pictures of a small pixie dust project last weekend. I made a pair of cross body bags for one of the posters here. However, I left the straps off because I have no idea how long to make the straps. I am sure they can tie ribbons or something to the loops for the straps. The pattern is the Out and About Zipper Bag pattern from ymct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture isn't the best quality as I took the picture using my phone at night.



I  love those bags! Great job and as always, such a generous heart!



jiminykrikkit said:


> Are we posting stash pics?
> 
> Here are some of my sewing room...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sewing room reorganization by doodledodesigns, on Flickr
> 
> This is my room, those boxes along the bottom hold my stash.  I'm a quilter first and foremost, so that's mostly quilting cottons broken down into colors.  There's a cubby on the left that holds large cuts and all my apparel fabric is behind that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabric Storage by doodledodesigns, on Flickr
> 
> That's some detail of how I organize my quilting cottons.  See the hidden Mickeys?



What a neat and organized space! Thanks for sharing. 

GOTEAMWOOD: I read your blog and it made me cry. What a touching story. Now I hope that quilt will be used by your friend to keep her aunt close in a way nothing else might. Thanks for sharing!

I love the fireworks fabric with the hidden Mickeys! I think that would be awesome for the Wishes dress.


----------



## cogero

I started in 2010 with a 4 x 4 SE-400 and quickly upgraded in 2011 with a 770 and then still wanted a larger hoop so I then upgraded again in late 2011 with a Duetta 4500, which I bought for a fabulous deal on ebay.

Seriously go with the largest hoop you can afford. I love having the option of a 6 x 10 even though I use mostly a 5 x 7.


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> I started in 2010 with a 4 x 4 SE-400 and quickly upgraded in 2011 with a 770 and then still wanted a larger hoop so I then upgraded again in late 2011 with a Duetta 4500, which I bought for a fabulous deal on ebay.
> 
> Seriously go with the largest hoop you can afford. I love having the option of a 6 x 10 even though I use mostly a 5 x 7.


Totally agree with this.  I also started with a 270d which has a 4x4 embroidery field.  Within 6 months I upgraded to a used Babylock Ellageo that had up to a 6x10 inch field.  I ran it hard for about 5 years. Then upgraded to a Duetta 4000d which I bought for a fabulous deal on ebay.  The best part is that I sold the Ellageo on ebay when I was done with it and I made back more than I paid for it!


----------



## disneychic2

dianemom2 said:


> Totally agree with this.  I also started with a 270d which has a 4x4 embroidery field.  Within 6 months I upgraded to a used Babylock Ellageo that had up to a 6x10 inch field.  I ran it hard for about 5 years. Then upgraded to a Duetta 4000d which I bought for a fabulous deal on ebay.  The best part is that I sold the Ellageo on ebay when I was done with it and I made back more than I paid for it!



Wow, I didn't realize you made money on your Ellageo! That's awesome! I see machines on ebay all the time at really good deals. I do think that's the way to go. 

In case anyone is interest, Applique Momma (http://www.appliquemomma.com/) has all her designs at 60% off. I got a bunch of her designs a while back on a good sale. Here's one I just stitched out a few minutes ago. I don't particularly like the  colors I used, but it stitches out nicely.


----------



## goteamwood

pyrxtc said:


> I don't have a little girl (yet) either but luckily my SIL and DSister have little girls to sew for. I am making my niece's 1st birthday outfit this week and also making another fun dress for her 1st pictures. I can't wait until my DSister gives birth and I can make her daughter stuff. She loves her some princesses !!
> 
> Warning, Do not go into Target at 75% off. They had some cute Disney baby things in the Easter stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1.49 for bibs and less for the rest.


OK those are ridiculously cute and for less than $1.49 each is a steal. I have a friend who regularly watches my kids and she and her husband are ready and hopeful to have their own soon, so she bought a Monsters Inc Onesie set at Target this week for $2 for 2 outrageously adorable onesies. Can't pass up a deal like that, baby or no. 



smittette said:


> Yeah!! People who won't roll their eyes when I talk about tutus and who will understand my dilemma when I say I have more ideas for outfits than we will have days at Disney (what to do, what to do?) I live with all males (even the dogs), and unfortunately my boys are too old to force them to wear cute stuff (16 and 19). Luckily, my sister moved nearby with her little girl (4), and she (my sister) has no interest in sewing or shopping, so I do get to make pretty things now.
> I haven't read much of the thread yet. Wanted to subscribe so I wouldn't lose it.  But I will be looking at your pics and eventually posting my own.
> 
> BTW, sorry if my signature seems a bit boring; I had to turn them off because there's too much flashing and blinking on them (migraines for me) so I haven't spent any time on my own since I wouldn't see it anyway.


I ran into the same issue of more outfits than we had days at Disney, but it came in handy since we did require a few wardrobe changes since my boys are 3 and quite messy. (Like fell asleep eating a mickey bar messy.) We don't have any definite plan for going back and I am already thinking of what outfits I could make if/when we do...



disneychic2 said:


> GOTEAMWOOD: I read your blog and it made me cry. What a touching story. Now I hope that quilt will be used by your friend to keep her aunt close in a way nothing else might. Thanks for sharing!



Thanks. I am sorry I made you cry. Within the last few weeks though I have had two people ask me to make custom outfits for their kids and both didn't want to pay my reasonable-for-handmade (I think) price, I am glad there are people who do appreciate the love, sweat and tears than go into making things with your own two hands. 

And, the big news, I did get a new machine! I went this morning and worked my shift at the twins resale, then drove 45 minutes to the Expo and quickly checked out the Brother Dream Maker VE2200 and left the expo hall with it. Truth be told it was $200 more than the Babylock I tested out Thursday, but Brother is what I am used to (though I know they aren't that different) and their finance option was better. I did look into the 6-needle, but even with the expo discount I just couldn't justify it for my tiny little operation. I did chuckle when they were telling me that it came with the software that is usually $3000, plus a stand, plus classes, etc. And added, "Oh and scissors" so they tried to sweeten the deal with scissors. Which, for the record, they also gave me with the half-that-price machine. (it was actually a scissor set with like 8-9 different styles of scissors.) I did talk with the lady who does all their training on the multi-needles and she and I both agreed that for my volume and style which is mostly applique, the 7x12 single needle would be great. 
Plus I am delighted to say I went to the resale with 7 bins of clothing, toys and shoes plus a couple larger items and came home with 1/2 a bin of clothes, 2 toys and 1 pair of shoes. So I got rid of a ton of clutter too!
Right now I need to rearrange my sewing room and get that new machine set up!
Jen


----------



## PurpleEars

smittette said:


> Yeah!! People who won't roll their eyes when I talk about tutus and who will understand my dilemma when I say I have more ideas for outfits than we will have days at Disney (what to do, what to do?) I live with all males (even the dogs), and unfortunately my boys are too old to force them to wear cute stuff (16 and 19). Luckily, my sister moved nearby with her little girl (4), and she (my sister) has no interest in sewing or shopping, so I do get to make pretty things now.
> I haven't read much of the thread yet. Wanted to subscribe so I wouldn't lose it.  But I will be looking at your pics and eventually posting my own.
> 
> BTW, sorry if my signature seems a bit boring; I had to turn them off because there's too much flashing and blinking on them (migraines for me) so I haven't spent any time on my own since I wouldn't see it anyway.



Welcome! I don't have any children of my own to sew for, but I sew for myself and other kids. I look forward to seeing pictures of your creations!



jiminykrikkit said:


> Are we posting stash pics?
> 
> Here are some of my sewing room...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sewing room reorganization by doodledodesigns, on Flickr
> 
> This is my room, those boxes along the bottom hold my stash.  I'm a quilter first and foremost, so that's mostly quilting cottons broken down into colors.  There's a cubby on the left that holds large cuts and all my apparel fabric is behind that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabric Storage by doodledodesigns, on Flickr
> 
> That's some detail of how I organize my quilting cottons.  See the hidden Mickeys?



Wow! You room is very organized. Only if my room is that clean... 



jiminykrikkit said:


> So cute!  And so nice of you to do them.





dianemom2 said:


> Those are so sweet Flora!  And it was so nice of you to make them and send them to the poster.  I remember her asking about bags for the stroller.  I am sure her girls must have loved those bags!
> 
> Very cute!  I did a Rapunzel style dress a few months ago.  I will see if I can find a picture to post.  I don't think that you need to get the exact same pattern.  I would just get any peasant style dress pattern because her ideas can easily be transferred.
> Here is the Rapunzel dress that I did with CarlaC's peasant dress pattern. It wasn't anything fancy.  My niece wanted a Rapunzel dress to play dress up in so I whipped one up with some fabric I found on sale.





disneychic2 said:


> I  love those bags! Great job and as always, such a generous heart!



Thanks everyone. The bags were inspired by ~D's work a little bit in so much as I quilted the outside material and did the applique. I hope the family will have a great trip. There is a picture of the girls with the bags on their PTR. 

Diane - that Rapunzel dress looks beautiful!



cogero said:


> I started in 2010 with a 4 x 4 SE-400 and quickly upgraded in 2011 with a 770 and then still wanted a larger hoop so I then upgraded again in late 2011 with a Duetta 4500, which I bought for a fabulous deal on ebay.
> 
> Seriously go with the largest hoop you can afford. I love having the option of a 6 x 10 even though I use mostly a 5 x 7.





dianemom2 said:


> Totally agree with this.  I also started with a 270d which has a 4x4 embroidery field.  Within 6 months I upgraded to a used Babylock Ellageo that had up to a 6x10 inch field.  I ran it hard for about 5 years. Then upgraded to a Duetta 4000d which I bought for a fabulous deal on ebay.  The best part is that I sold the Ellageo on ebay when I was done with it and I made back more than I paid for it!



As someone who used a 270D for over 5 years before upgrading, I would agree that you want to get the largest hoop you can afford. I had a serious case of hoop envy as my machine only did 4x4. Having said that, depends on the types of project you do, you could manage with a 4x4. Genie (my embroidery machine) can do up to 7x14, which is very nice as I plan to use him to do some quilting too. I have used all 4 hoops that came with my machine, though I agree that the 5x7 is the one that gets used the most often.



goteamwood said:


> And, the big news, I did get a new machine! I went this morning and worked my shift at the twins resale, then drove 45 minutes to the Expo and quickly checked out the Brother Dream Maker VE2200 and left the expo hall with it. Truth be told it was $200 more than the Babylock I tested out Thursday, but Brother is what I am used to (though I know they aren't that different) and their finance option was better. I did look into the 6-needle, but even with the expo discount I just couldn't justify it for my tiny little operation. I did chuckle when they were telling me that it came with the software that is usually $3000, plus a stand, plus classes, etc. And added, "Oh and scissors" so they tried to sweeten the deal with scissors. Which, for the record, they also gave me with the half-that-price machine. (it was actually a scissor set with like 8-9 different styles of scissors.) I did talk with the lady who does all their training on the multi-needles and she and I both agreed that for my volume and style which is mostly applique, the 7x12 single needle would be great.
> Plus I am delighted to say I went to the resale with 7 bins of clothing, toys and shoes plus a couple larger items and came home with 1/2 a bin of clothes, 2 toys and 1 pair of shoes. So I got rid of a ton of clutter too!
> Right now I need to rearrange my sewing room and get that new machine set up!
> Jen



Congratulations on your new machine Jen! Please post a picture and the name of the machine! I am super excited for you. I hope the new machine will enable to create more!

Also happy to hear that the sale went well and you were able to get rid of clutter (and help other families out)!


----------



## NiniMorris

First of all I already know I am crazy!  

I do not do well in heat.  I take some meds that make me have terrible problems when I get too hot (which happens very easily)  This is the main reason we go to Disney in the cooler months, because the last time we went in September I came pretty close to ending up in the hospital.

Now, with that information, you also need to know that I am older than most of you.  I have 5 kids ranging in age from 11 to 35...  

My youngest daughter is turning 13 in June...and we promised her a short trip to Disney for her birthday.  The trip is booked, dining is planned, so we really have no way out of it!   LOL!

We are only going to go to one park...one day...Magic Kingdom.  We will arrive the previous day and spend the day at the pool (CSR) and leave th day after the park day ...probably heading to the beach.  (which is not a problem for me heat wise  the water keeps me cool)

I plan on taking a misting fan, my chilly pads, a water bottle (and I know about asking for free ice water at fountain drink places), and we will be taking a break after lunch to swim at the resort for a few hours.

But I am starting to panic... please give me your best hot weather touring suggestions!  


Nini


----------



## Gryffinclaw

Hi all,

Long-time lurker, occasional poster...

I need some assistance. I am looking for recommendations on some type of digitizing software that will allow me to merge files. I have heathersue's disney font and I want to merge the letters to make names. I am trying to personalize my FE gifts for our upcoming cruise if I can. Also, I have a Mac... any suggestions?? How time consuming is it to simply merge letter files to make names?? Thanks!!!

Gennie


----------



## sewmess

smittette said:


> Yeah!! People who won't roll their eyes when I talk about tutus and who will understand my dilemma when I say I have more ideas for outfits than we will have days at Disney (what to do, what to do?) I live with all males (even the dogs), and unfortunately my boys are too old to force them to wear cute stuff (16 and 19). Luckily, my sister moved nearby with her little girl (4), and she (my sister) has no interest in sewing or shopping, so I do get to make pretty things now.
> I haven't read much of the thread yet. Wanted to subscribe so I wouldn't lose it.  But I will be looking at your pics and eventually posting my own.
> 
> BTW, sorry if my signature seems a bit boring; I had to turn them off because there's too much flashing and blinking on them (migraines for me) so I haven't spent any time on my own since I wouldn't see it anyway.



Welcome!!  Have fun making pretty things...and remember to show them off!!



BellePrincessBelle said:


> I bought the He1 last week & I love it. I have the 270D so it's basically the same minus the sewing function adding the updated feature of it hooking right up to my computer to download designs. I'm loving it.



That makes me feel better about what I just did...I broke down, with a little prodding by DH, and bought a PE550 from Amazon for about $30 less than the HE1 I was looking at.  Yes, it's only a 4x4, and I may be getting some symathetic, friendly "I told you so" in a few month when I get hoop envy, but it was in the budget, and it's a reward/prod to get me to finish cleaning my sewing room.

I should get it by Wednesday...we'll se what happens then.  I'm a little excited.


----------



## sewdisney

And, the big news, I did get a new machine! I went this morning and worked my shift at the twins resale, then drove 45 minutes to the Expo and quickly checked out the Brother Dream Maker VE2200 and left the expo hall with it. Truth be told it was $200 more than the Babylock I tested out Thursday, but Brother is what I am used to (though I know they aren't that different) and their finance option was better. I did look into the 6-needle, but even with the expo discount I just couldn't justify it for my tiny little operation. I did chuckle when they were telling me that it came with the software that is usually $3000, plus a stand, plus classes, etc. And added, "Oh and scissors" so they tried to sweeten the deal with scissors. Which, for the record, they also gave me with the half-that-price machine. (it was actually a scissor set with like 8-9 different styles of scissors.) I did talk with the lady who does all their training on the multi-needles and she and I both agreed that for my volume and style which is mostly applique, the 7x12 single needle would be great. 
Plus I am delighted to say I went to the resale with 7 bins of clothing, toys and shoes plus a couple larger items and came home with 1/2 a bin of clothes, 2 toys and 1 pair of shoes. So I got rid of a ton of clutter too!
Right now I need to rearrange my sewing room and get that new machine set up!
Jen[/QUOTE]


CONGRATS!   It is so exciting to get a new machine.  It is awesome you got rid of so much clutter too!


----------



## dianemom2

disneychic2 said:


> Wow, I didn't realize you made money on your Ellageo! That's awesome! I see machines on ebay all the time at really good deals. I do think that's the way to go.


Yes, I was shocked by how much I got for the Ellageo.  I never expected the bidding to go so high on it.  It ended up selling for about double what I thought I would get.  So my new upgraded machine only ended up costing me a few hundred dollars in the end.  I was absolutely thrilled!



goteamwood said:


> )
> 
> And, the big news, I did get a new machine! I went this morning and worked my shift at the twins resale, then drove 45 minutes to the Expo and quickly checked out the Brother Dream Maker VE2200 and left the expo hall with it. Truth be told it was $200 more than the Babylock I tested out Thursday, but Brother is what I am used to (though I know they aren't that different) and their finance option was better.I did talk with the lady who does all their training on the multi-needles and she and I both agreed that for my volume and style which is mostly applique, the 7x12 single needle would be great.
> Plus I am delighted to say I went to the resale with 7 bins of clothing, toys and shoes plus a couple larger items and came home with 1/2 a bin of clothes, 2 toys and 1 pair of shoes. So I got rid of a ton of clutter too!
> Right now I need to rearrange my sewing room and get that new machine set up!
> Jen


How exciting!  I am sure you will absolutely LOVE it!  I really enjoyed playing with it when I went to the Expo.  You will have to take some pictures to show her off to us!

And it is great that you got rid of a ton of clutter as well.  I used to love shopping at the Mothers of Multiples sale when my girls were little.  They weren't twins but wore the same size for several years.  



NiniMorris said:


> I plan on taking a misting fan, my chilly pads, a water bottle (and I know about asking for free ice water at fountain drink places), and we will be taking a break after lunch to swim at the resort for a few hours.
> 
> But I am starting to panic... please give me your best hot weather touring suggestions!
> 
> 
> Nini


I hate going to Disney when it is hot out too.  But now that the kids are getting older, missing school isn't really an option anymore.  We are going right around the same time as you.  We have the same ideas that you have.  Lots of water, one of those cooling neck cloths and if we can manage it, a swim break mid-day.



Gryffinclaw said:


> Hi all,
> I need some assistance. I am looking for recommendations on some type of digitizing software that will allow me to merge files. I have heathersue's disney font and I want to merge the letters to make names.
> 
> Gennie


Jen can probably answer this better than anybody else.  I don't really have any experience in this area so I hope she sees your post and responds.  Since she just got her new machine today, she might not be back on here since she will be too busy playing with it.


----------



## tigger_mommy

Great news! On both fronts that is. Selling a ton of stuff and a new machine, all in a single day. I can only imagine how excited you are.



sewdisney said:


> And, the big news, I did get a new machine! I went this morning and worked my shift at the twins resale, then drove 45 minutes to the Expo and quickly checked out the Brother Dream Maker VE2200 and left the expo hall with it. Truth be told it was $200 more than the Babylock I tested out Thursday, but Brother is what I am used to (though I know they aren't that different) and their finance option was better. I did look into the 6-needle, but even with the expo discount I just couldn't justify it for my tiny little operation. I did chuckle when they were telling me that it came with the software that is usually $3000, plus a stand, plus classes, etc. And added, "Oh and scissors" so they tried to sweeten the deal with scissors. Which, for the record, they also gave me with the half-that-price machine. (it was actually a scissor set with like 8-9 different styles of scissors.) I did talk with the lady who does all their training on the multi-needles and she and I both agreed that for my volume and style which is mostly applique, the 7x12 single needle would be great.
> Plus I am delighted to say I went to the resale with 7 bins of clothing, toys and shoes plus a couple larger items and came home with 1/2 a bin of clothes, 2 toys and 1 pair of shoes. So I got rid of a ton of clutter too!
> Right now I need to rearrange my sewing room and get that new machine set up!
> Jen




CONGRATS!   It is so exciting to get a new machine.  It is awesome you got rid of so much clutter too![/QUOTE]


----------



## goteamwood

NiniMorris said:


> First of all I already know I am crazy!
> 
> I do not do well in heat.  I take some meds that make me have terrible problems when I get too hot (which happens very easily)  This is the main reason we go to Disney in the cooler months, because the last time we went in September I came pretty close to ending up in the hospital.
> 
> Now, with that information, you also need to know that I am older than most of you.  I have 5 kids ranging in age from 11 to 35...
> 
> My youngest daughter is turning 13 in June...and we promised her a short trip to Disney for her birthday.  The trip is booked, dining is planned, so we really have no way out of it!   LOL!
> 
> We are only going to go to one park...one day...Magic Kingdom.  We will arrive the previous day and spend the day at the pool (CSR) and leave th day after the park day ...probably heading to the beach.  (which is not a problem for me heat wise  the water keeps me cool)
> 
> I plan on taking a misting fan, my chilly pads, a water bottle (and I know about asking for free ice water at fountain drink places), and we will be taking a break after lunch to swim at the resort for a few hours.
> 
> But I am starting to panic... please give me your best hot weather touring suggestions!
> 
> 
> Nini


I made these: http://mymagicmom.com/cooling-neck-wrap-tutorial/ for my family for our annual trip to the Twins Days festival in Ohio which is the first weekend in August and is always a million and a half degrees. My husband and I actually ran a 5K wearing them, it really helped. We just soaked them in the hotel sink with some cool water and some ice from the hallway ice machine, then put them in a ziplock in our bag for the day. I would modify the pattern a little and make the pockets wider but still put the same amount of beads in, a little goes a long way because they REALLY swell. Ours didn't lay as flat as I would like, they were more sausage-like which did the trick but would have been more comfy if they were flatter, with more touching the neck if that makes sense. My kids wouldn't wear them, but they were in a stroller with a sun canopy, which I assume isn't an option for you.  I got the beads at Hobby Lobby in the floral section, they came in a huge jar and you use a tiny spoonful so I have a lifetime supply! One note we did hang them in the laundry room to dry when we got back and they took a couple of weeks to return to their non-swelled state.



Gryffinclaw said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Long-time lurker, occasional poster...
> 
> I need some assistance. I am looking for recommendations on some type of digitizing software that will allow me to merge files. I have heathersue's disney font and I want to merge the letters to make names. I am trying to personalize my FE gifts for our upcoming cruise if I can. Also, I have a Mac... any suggestions?? How time consuming is it to simply merge letter files to make names?? Thanks!!!
> 
> Gennie


Embrilliance. I love it. I am a life-long Mac loyalist (and former apple employee married to a current apple employee so not changing ever...) And it's great. They JUST came out with an add-on like last week called AlphaTricks too which lets you map alphabets you buy, like Heather's Disney Font or any of the 600+ 8clawsandapaw fonts I got in their subscription deal last year, and instead of using them as 26 individual PES files and placing them manually, you can literally TYPE using those fonts. I have already mapped a few dozen that I use most often, it saves SO much time. (But I do a LOT of custom shirts with names so I use that option several times a week. If it is more a one-off thing you can just do what I have been doing for the past several months and manually place them in the Embrilliance without the alpha tricks add on. Also you can put embrilliance on as many computers as you own (We have 3) and they have a 30 day guarantee if you buy it and don't like it they will refund it. They have great tech support and have been really responsive. I posted a weird behavior on their facebook forum and they released an update and messaged me to let me know they fixed it. 

It's around $150 I think, and Alphatricks is on special since it is new for $79, actual price is $99 I think. You can also PM me if you have specific questions about it, I am happy to help.



dianemom2 said:


> Yes, I was shocked by how much I got for the Ellageo.  I never expected the bidding to go so high on it.  It ended up selling for about double what I thought I would get.  So my new upgraded machine only ended up costing me a few hundred dollars in the end.  I was absolutely thrilled!
> 
> 
> How exciting!  I am sure you will absolutely LOVE it!  I really enjoyed playing with it when I went to the Expo.  You will have to take some pictures to show her off to us!
> 
> And it is great that you got rid of a ton of clutter as well.  I used to love shopping at the Mothers of Multiples sale when my girls were little.  They weren't twins but wore the same size for several years.
> 
> Jen can probably answer this better than anybody else.  I don't really have any experience in this area so I hope she sees your post and responds.  Since she just got her new machine today, she might not be back on here since she will be too busy playing with it.



I got as far as unboxing the new machine and getting it put together, except for the power cord, before my kids woke up from their nap demanding to eat, so we took Grandma out for dinner as a thank you for all her help, and just got back. They are watching a short show before bed and then I intend to go play!

Funny story, they are watching "Classic Mickey Collection" of these early Mickey Mouse cartoons. They are in color but are probably from the 1950s maybe? Anyway, they watched it for the first time on Friday with Grandma and now they are demanding endlessly to watch "Plastic Mickey!" instead of Classic Mickey. It's very cute. And I love that they are enjoying the old stuff.


----------



## disneychic2

goteamwood said:


> And, the big news, I did get a new machine! I went this morning and worked my shift at the twins resale, then drove 45 minutes to the Expo and quickly checked out the Brother Dream Maker VE2200 and left the expo hall with it. Truth be told it was $200 more than the Babylock I tested out Thursday, but Brother is what I am used to (though I know they aren't that different) and their finance option was better. I did look into the 6-needle, but even with the expo discount I just couldn't justify it for my tiny little operation. I did chuckle when they were telling me that it came with the software that is usually $3000, plus a stand, plus classes, etc. And added, "Oh and scissors" so they tried to sweeten the deal with scissors. Which, for the record, they also gave me with the half-that-price machine. (it was actually a scissor set with like 8-9 different styles of scissors.) I did talk with the lady who does all their training on the multi-needles and she and I both agreed that for my volume and style which is mostly applique, the 7x12 single needle would be great.
> Plus I am delighted to say I went to the resale with 7 bins of clothing, toys and shoes plus a couple larger items and came home with 1/2 a bin of clothes, 2 toys and 1 pair of shoes. So I got rid of a ton of clutter too!
> Right now I need to rearrange my sewing room and get that new machine set up!
> Jen



 Yay! Congrats on the new machine! You are going to have so much fun playing with it! Yes, pictures please. And hurray for de-cluttering!



NiniMorris said:


> First of all I already know I am crazy!
> 
> I do not do well in heat.  I take some meds that make me have terrible problems when I get too hot (which happens very easily)  This is the main reason we go to Disney in the cooler months, because the last time we went in September I came pretty close to ending up in the hospital.
> 
> Now, with that information, you also need to know that I am older than most of you.  I have 5 kids ranging in age from 11 to 35...
> 
> My youngest daughter is turning 13 in June...and we promised her a short trip to Disney for her birthday.  The trip is booked, dining is planned, so we really have no way out of it!   LOL!
> 
> We are only going to go to one park...one day...Magic Kingdom.  We will arrive the previous day and spend the day at the pool (CSR) and leave th day after the park day ...probably heading to the beach.  (which is not a problem for me heat wise  the water keeps me cool)
> 
> I plan on taking a misting fan, my chilly pads, a water bottle (and I know about asking for free ice water at fountain drink places), and we will be taking a break after lunch to swim at the resort for a few hours.
> 
> But I am starting to panic... please give me your best hot weather touring suggestions!
> 
> 
> Nini



You already listed my tried and true heat-busters. We usually go in September and it's still very hot. Going to some air conditioned attractions really helps too when the heat is getting to you. You know the ones: Carrousel of Progress, Hall of Presidents, It's a Small World, Philharmagic. There's always the Dole Whip or a Mickey Bar.



Gryffinclaw said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Long-time lurker, occasional poster...
> 
> I need some assistance. I am looking for recommendations on some type of digitizing software that will allow me to merge files. I have heathersue's disney font and I want to merge the letters to make names. I am trying to personalize my FE gifts for our upcoming cruise if I can. Also, I have a Mac... any suggestions?? How time consuming is it to simply merge letter files to make names?? Thanks!!!
> 
> Gennie



I see Jen answered your question. I just wanted to say welcome and good luck with your project.



sewmess said:


> That makes me feel better about what I just did...I broke down, with a little prodding by DH, and bought a PE550 from Amazon for about $30 less than the HE1 I was looking at.  Yes, it's only a 4x4, and I may be getting some symathetic, friendly "I told you so" in a few month when I get hoop envy, but it was in the budget, and it's a reward/prod to get me to finish cleaning my sewing room.
> 
> I should get it by Wednesday...we'll se what happens then.  I'm a little excited.



I can feel your excitement zinging right off the page! Congratulations and enjoy! And yes, we will tell you "I told you so" in six months, but good for you for sticking to your budget. And it's great that your DH is so supportive of your hobby. Have lots of fun getting to know your new machine and don't forget to post pictures of what you make.


----------



## PurpleEars

NiniMorris said:


> First of all I already know I am crazy!
> 
> I do not do well in heat.  I take some meds that make me have terrible problems when I get too hot (which happens very easily)  This is the main reason we go to Disney in the cooler months, because the last time we went in September I came pretty close to ending up in the hospital.
> 
> Now, with that information, you also need to know that I am older than most of you.  I have 5 kids ranging in age from 11 to 35...
> 
> My youngest daughter is turning 13 in June...and we promised her a short trip to Disney for her birthday.  The trip is booked, dining is planned, so we really have no way out of it!   LOL!
> 
> We are only going to go to one park...one day...Magic Kingdom.  We will arrive the previous day and spend the day at the pool (CSR) and leave th day after the park day ...probably heading to the beach.  (which is not a problem for me heat wise  the water keeps me cool)
> 
> I plan on taking a misting fan, my chilly pads, a water bottle (and I know about asking for free ice water at fountain drink places), and we will be taking a break after lunch to swim at the resort for a few hours.
> 
> But I am starting to panic... please give me your best hot weather touring suggestions!
> 
> 
> Nini



You are not crazy. Afterall, I was the one who got heat exhaustion in mid-May! I would suggest going into an attraction with A/C as least once an hour. I like to use the bathroom at Cosmic Rays as it gives me a few minutes of A/C break.



sewmess said:


> That makes me feel better about what I just did...I broke down, with a little prodding by DH, and bought a PE550 from Amazon for about $30 less than the HE1 I was looking at.  Yes, it's only a 4x4, and I may be getting some symathetic, friendly "I told you so" in a few month when I get hoop envy, but it was in the budget, and it's a reward/prod to get me to finish cleaning my sewing room.
> 
> I should get it by Wednesday...we'll se what happens then.  I'm a little excited.



Congrats! I am sure you will have lots of fun creating with your new machine. Like I said, you could do quite a bit with a 4x4. I managed with a 4x4 for quite some time before I could afford an upgrade.



goteamwood said:


> I got as far as unboxing the new machine and getting it put together, except for the power cord, before my kids woke up from their nap demanding to eat, so we took Grandma out for dinner as a thank you for all her help, and just got back. They are watching a short show before bed and then I intend to go play!
> 
> Funny story, they are watching "Classic Mickey Collection" of these early Mickey Mouse cartoons. They are in color but are probably from the 1950s maybe? Anyway, they watched it for the first time on Friday with Grandma and now they are demanding endlessly to watch "Plastic Mickey!" instead of Classic Mickey. It's very cute. And I love that they are enjoying the old stuff.



I can't wait to hear what you think of your new machine. I am sure grandma appreciated the meal out. "Plastic Mickey" is simply too cute! I associate the classic Mickey with Mickey's Fun Wheel now, as long as I can ride the non-swinging version!


----------



## goteamwood

Here is my newly, sort of organized sewing room. I would really like to add a second L shaped desk in the other corner so I can put one machine on each surface, the sewing and serger on one and the two embroidery machines on the other. (you can see the cute thank you I got from Trev's Star Wars give, I loved it so much I hung it on the wall.)

The PE770 look so tiny compared to the new machine.









All my scraps under 1 yard or so are organized by color-ish, and then I have a few bins for novelty and character fabrics (and it bugs me that they are not all the same, I need to go buy more clear bins!)

Sadly, I have not even plugged in my machine yet, I have been trying to organize and unbox and then my husband decided that the car needed to have alignment and tires TODAY, even though it has been needing it for a while, and he says it is too annoying to take the kids to run errands. (Really? I hadn't noticed when I have to do it EVERY DAY.) So anyway, the kids are here with me so I must wait until nap time. 

Pictures of the other wall and corner purposely ommited since it is a huge pile of stuff relocated from that side of the room...


----------



## dianemom2

goteamwood said:


> I made these: http://mymagicmom.com/cooling-neck-wrap-tutorial/
> 
> Funny story, they are watching "Classic Mickey Collection" of these early Mickey Mouse cartoons. They are in color but are probably from the 1950s maybe? Anyway, they watched it for the first time on Friday with Grandma and now they are demanding endlessly to watch "Plastic Mickey!" instead of Classic Mickey. It's very cute. And I love that they are enjoying the old stuff.


Love the idea of the neck wraps for our June trip.  I think I am going to look for some of those beads and make those for the 4 of us.

I love the plastic Mickey story!



PurpleEars said:


> I like to use the bathroom at Cosmic Rays as it gives me a few minutes of A/C break.


Good tip!



goteamwood said:


>


The sewing room looks beautiful and organized.  Your new machine looks awesome.  What are you going to make first?


----------



## BellePrincessBelle

sewmess said:


> Welcome!!  Have fun making pretty things...and remember to show them off!!
> 
> That makes me feel better about what I just did...I broke down, with a little prodding by DH, and bought a PE550 from Amazon for about $30 less than the HE1 I was looking at.  Yes, it's only a 4x4, and I may be getting some symathetic, friendly "I told you so" in a few month when I get hoop envy, but it was in the budget, and it's a reward/prod to get me to finish cleaning my sewing room.
> 
> I should get it by Wednesday...we'll se what happens then.  I'm a little excited.



Congratulations. I got my He1 for under $200 & it's the same exact machine as the Pe500 except for the blue vs pink color scheme. I have been embroidering for almost 10 years & have never had need for a bigger hoop. You can buy the multi position one & it works well for me.


----------



## sewmess

goteamwood said:


> Here is my newly, sort of organized sewing room. I would really like to add a second L shaped desk in the other corner so I can put one machine on each surface, the sewing and serger on one and the two embroidery machines on the other. (you can see the cute thank you I got from Trev's Star Wars give, I loved it so much I hung it on the wall.)
> 
> The PE770 look so tiny compared to the new machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All my scraps under 1 yard or so are organized by color-ish, and then I have a few bins for novelty and character fabrics (and it bugs me that they are not all the same, I need to go buy more clear bins!)
> 
> Sadly, I have not even plugged in my machine yet, I have been trying to organize and unbox and then my husband decided that the car needed to have alignment and tires TODAY, even though it has been needing it for a while, and he says it is too annoying to take the kids to run errands. (Really? I hadn't noticed when I have to do it EVERY DAY.) So anyway, the kids are here with me so I must wait until nap time.
> 
> Pictures of the other wall and corner purposely ommited since it is a huge pile of stuff relocated from that side of the room...



Nice half a room! If I were to show my recent cleaning in my room, there's 3/4 of it that I wouldn't be able to show, so I completely understand.

I was trying to describe your scrap organization and DH gives me this puzzled look and then burst out laughing.  He explains that he thought I was talking about a Scrap Organization, rather than organizaton of scraps.  Like Organized Crime (he's watching the Untouchables) and he was wondering if there was money in a Scrap Organization.

Have fun with the new machine.(when you can get to it finally - husbands, can't live with them, can't hypnotize them into doing what you want all the time.)

BellePrincessBelle: Thanks, I'm really looking forward to playing with the new machine.  

But if I want to play, I have to go clean now.  But I'll check in tomorrow, I'm sure.


----------



## goteamwood

sewmess said:


> Nice half a room! If I were to show my recent cleaning in my room, there's 3/4 of it that I wouldn't be able to show, so I completely understand.
> 
> I was trying to describe your scrap organization and DH gives me this puzzled look and then burst out laughing.  He explains that he thought I was talking about a Scrap Organization, rather than organizaton of scraps.  Like Organized Crime (he's watching the Untouchables) and he was wondering if there was money in a Scrap Organization.
> 
> Have fun with the new machine.(when you can get to it finally - husbands, can't live with them, can't hypnotize them into doing what you want all the time.)
> 
> BellePrincessBelle: Thanks, I'm really looking forward to playing with the new machine.
> 
> But if I want to play, I have to go clean now.  But I'll check in tomorrow, I'm sure.


That is pretty funny. I assume by the droves of trucks driving around the night before garbage pickup that there is some money in scrap. My own husband came in when I was sorting the bins and asked if I was going to organize it. I told him yes, by color, which I thought was evident, but he said it wasn't. But he doesn't use the fabric so I guess that doesn't matter. (how else could I do it? Alphabetical? Dots before stripes...)

I finished up 2 projects today before I had to take a break and make dinner. One was a big 7x12 hoop applique birthday shirt for my nephew, he turns 6 next month and is a huge Cubs fan, so I made it cubs colors. I also got some red/white/blue hawaiian flower fabric at the expo for super cheap that I am going to make him a Hawaiian-style Cubs shirt. But this was my start. I had some problems with the thread breaking on the A and the Y but then it ran fine after that so I am not sure what that is about. And of course once I got the shirt done it looks like the back of a jersey so he will look like he has his shirt backward... oh well. I think he will like it anyway.





I tried to multi-task while that was stitching out (the new machine was fast but that shirt was 24K stitches!) and do an order I had from last month. A lady ordered a big brother shirt for her son to wear to the hospital when her baby was born, but didn't know what she was having so I told her I would make the little sibling shirt when the baby was born, so this is the little sister shirt to match one I already mailed out. I tried it on the old machine, which I had just had in for maintenance, but the onesie got all sorts of brown oily spots on it. I called and they weren't sure why that would be since they don't use brown oil... so, hmm. so much for my multitasking.  (it stitched ay faster on the new machine anyway!)


----------



## PurpleEars

goteamwood said:


> Here is my newly, sort of organized sewing room. I would really like to add a second L shaped desk in the other corner so I can put one machine on each surface, the sewing and serger on one and the two embroidery machines on the other. (you can see the cute thank you I got from Trev's Star Wars give, I loved it so much I hung it on the wall.)
> 
> The PE770 look so tiny compared to the new machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All my scraps under 1 yard or so are organized by color-ish, and then I have a few bins for novelty and character fabrics (and it bugs me that they are not all the same, I need to go buy more clear bins!)
> 
> Sadly, I have not even plugged in my machine yet, I have been trying to organize and unbox and then my husband decided that the car needed to have alignment and tires TODAY, even though it has been needing it for a while, and he says it is too annoying to take the kids to run errands. (Really? I hadn't noticed when I have to do it EVERY DAY.) So anyway, the kids are here with me so I must wait until nap time.
> 
> Pictures of the other wall and corner purposely ommited since it is a huge pile of stuff relocated from that side of the room...



Your sewing room looks so neat and organized! I am sure you will have lots of fun creating things in that room!



sewmess said:


> I was trying to describe your scrap organization and DH gives me this puzzled look and then burst out laughing.  He explains that he thought I was talking about a Scrap Organization, rather than organizaton of scraps.  Like Organized Crime (he's watching the Untouchables) and he was wondering if there was money in a Scrap Organization.



That's too funny. I guess he must be thinking like scrap metal from cars or something? I am sure there is money in a "scrap organization" since I just keep all my scraps in a large bag!



goteamwood said:


> That is pretty funny. I assume by the droves of trucks driving around the night before garbage pickup that there is some money in scrap. My own husband came in when I was sorting the bins and asked if I was going to organize it. I told him yes, by color, which I thought was evident, but he said it wasn't. But he doesn't use the fabric so I guess that doesn't matter. (how else could I do it? Alphabetical? Dots before stripes...)
> 
> I finished up 2 projects today before I had to take a break and make dinner. One was a big 7x12 hoop applique birthday shirt for my nephew, he turns 6 next month and is a huge Cubs fan, so I made it cubs colors. I also got some red/white/blue hawaiian flower fabric at the expo for super cheap that I am going to make him a Hawaiian-style Cubs shirt. But this was my start. I had some problems with the thread breaking on the A and the Y but then it ran fine after that so I am not sure what that is about. And of course once I got the shirt done it looks like the back of a jersey so he will look like he has his shirt backward... oh well. I think he will like it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to multi-task while that was stitching out (the new machine was fast but that shirt was 24K stitches!) and do an order I had from last month. A lady ordered a big brother shirt for her son to wear to the hospital when her baby was born, but didn't know what she was having so I told her I would make the little sibling shirt when the baby was born, so this is the little sister shirt to match one I already mailed out. I tried it on the old machine, which I had just had in for maintenance, but the onesie got all sorts of brown oily spots on it. I called and they weren't sure why that would be since they don't use brown oil... so, hmm. so much for my multitasking.  (it stitched ay faster on the new machine anyway!)



The 2 shirts look great! I can't see the spots on the onesie so I hope they will wash out. I hope your future multitasking will work more smoothly. I like to multitask when Genie is sewing away too.


----------



## TwinkleKS

Looking for opinions. 

I want an embroidery machine that does it all for me.  Something that will use my computer skills but not my lack of sewing skills.  Is there anything out there like that?  

If so, what would you suggest for top of the line, mid range, and inexpensive? 

I want to be able to put my kids names on shirts and some character pictures, etc.  Put my husband's company logo on a polo shirt.  Stuff like that.

Thanks!


----------



## smittette

jiminykrikkit said:


> Are we posting stash pics?
> 
> Here are some of my sewing room...




jiminykrikkit, if my sewing room looked like that it would mean that someone robbed me  Recently I had it all cleaned but the closet; then I took everything out of the closet to clean that...



goteamwood said:


> I ran into the same issue of more outfits than we had days at Disney, but it came in handy since we did require a few wardrobe changes since my boys are 3 and quite messy. (Like fell asleep eating a mickey bar messy.) We don't have any definite plan for going back and I am already thinking of what outfits I could make if/when we do...



That's what my mother said too.  But I still have to try not to go too crazy.


Now, what to do, what to do? 
I went to the fabric store yesterday and got the tulle for the tutus plus some great animal print fabric - Somewhere along in this thread someone had an animal print twirly skirt that I *must* make for Animal Kingdom (sorry I can't remember who and there are too many pages to go back and look)- and some khaki to make safari vests, plus some really cool fluttery blue to do Cinderella.
Annnnd, they came and fixed my mother's quilting machine today. So I have several projects to catch up on there.


----------



## goteamwood

smittette said:


> jiminykrikkit, if my sewing room looked like that it would mean that someone robbed me  Recently I had it all cleaned but the closet; then I took everything out of the closet to clean that...
> 
> That's what my mother said too.  But I still have to try not to go too crazy.
> 
> Now, what to do, what to do?
> I went to the fabric store yesterday and got the tulle for the tutus plus some great animal print fabric - Somewhere along in this thread someone had an animal print twirly skirt that I must make for Animal Kingdom (sorry I can't remember who and there are too many pages to go back and look)- and some khaki to make safari vests, plus some really cool fluttery blue to do Cinderella.
> Annnnd, they came and fixed my mother's quilting machine today. So I have several projects to catch up on there.



I made safari vests. I used the (modified) Carla c bowling shirt pattern and left
Off sleeves, placket and collar. I posted pics a page or two back. 

And possibly you saw a patchwork twirl skirt or strip work twirl skirt, both patterns you can get from youcanmakethis.com from Carla c the scientific seamstress.


----------



## ivey_family

nannye said:


> Family issues going on now and I have a new puppy which is making sewing difficult!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't decided what to make V for  our trip and we head to the states in a few weeks and I have more/different material selection.
> 
> I am making a Wishes themed dress. I think the Grace ruffle dress.  I'd love to do it in a black fairy frost or something. I want a sparkle to it, without it looking tacky. I'd like to have some bit of sparkle representing the night sky but not overdone. These are the fairy frosts, I can find but I'm not 100% sure on any of them. None are "sparkly" more so shimmer/two toned.  Does anyone know of a different material that will give that sparkle that I'm looking for? Another option would be some sort of glitter spray that I could spray the fabric with and use a more solid black?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Erin



Cute puppy!  You've got to tell us more about him/her!

I love the idea of a Wishes dress!  Good luck with it!  I actually have an idea for one in the back of my mind for our next trip, but that won't be for a couple of years yet.




pyrxtc said:


> I think this would work, it's not black but neither is the sky.
> 
> Joann's has a great fabric that might work for you.
> 
> I found this in the store but not online....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the hidden Mickey's ?



Love that!  I may need to grab some for future use!



PurpleEars said:


> Now that the package has arrived, I can share pictures of a small pixie dust project last weekend. I made a pair of cross body bags for one of the posters here. However, I left the straps off because I have no idea how long to make the straps. I am sure they can tie ribbons or something to the loops for the straps. The pattern is the Out and About Zipper Bag pattern from ymct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture isn't the best quality as I took the picture using my phone at night.



Those are darling, Flora!  What a great idea to make them with loops for adjustability!



smittette said:


> Yeah!! People who won't roll their eyes when I talk about tutus and who will understand my dilemma when I say I have more ideas for outfits than we will have days at Disney (what to do, what to do?) I live with all males (even the dogs), and unfortunately my boys are too old to force them to wear cute stuff (16 and 19). Luckily, my sister moved nearby with her little girl (4), and she (my sister) has no interest in sewing or shopping, so I do get to make pretty things now.
> I haven't read much of the thread yet. Wanted to subscribe so I wouldn't lose it.  But I will be looking at your pics and eventually posting my own.
> 
> BTW, sorry if my signature seems a bit boring; I had to turn them off because there's too much flashing and blinking on them (migraines for me) so I haven't spent any time on my own since I wouldn't see it anyway.




Welcome!  We'll look forward to seeing your projects!




jiminykrikkit said:


> Are we posting stash pics?
> 
> Here are some of my sewing room...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sewing room reorganization by doodledodesigns, on Flickr
> 
> This is my room, those boxes along the bottom hold my stash.  I'm a quilter first and foremost, so that's mostly quilting cottons broken down into colors.  There's a cubby on the left that holds large cuts and all my apparel fabric is behind that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabric Storage by doodledodesigns, on Flickr
> 
> That's some detail of how I organize my quilting cottons.  See the hidden Mickeys?



Love your sewing space!  I drool over such a clean, neat place to work!  I share half our finished basement with dh's computers.  It's not bad, but I could use some more white shelf space like you've got!  Thanks for sharing!



disneychic2 said:


>



That is really cute, Lois!  I like the colors!




sewmess said:


> That makes me feel better about what I just did...I broke down, with a little prodding by DH, and bought a PE550 from Amazon for about $30 less than the HE1 I was looking at.  Yes, it's only a 4x4, and I may be getting some symathetic, friendly "I told you so" in a few month when I get hoop envy, but it was in the budget, and it's a reward/prod to get me to finish cleaning my sewing room.
> 
> I should get it by Wednesday...we'll se what happens then.  I'm a little excited.



How exciting!  So many new (or new-to-us!) machines around here lately!  



goteamwood said:


> Embrilliance. I love it. I am a life-long Mac loyalist (and former apple employee married to a current apple employee so not changing ever...) And it's great. They JUST came out with an add-on like last week called AlphaTricks too which lets you map alphabets you buy, like Heather's Disney Font or any of the 600+ 8clawsandapaw fonts I got in their subscription deal last year, and instead of using them as 26 individual PES files and placing them manually, you can literally TYPE using those fonts. I have already mapped a few dozen that I use most often, it saves SO much time. (But I do a LOT of custom shirts with names so I use that option several times a week. If it is more a one-off thing you can just do what I have been doing for the past several months and manually place them in the Embrilliance without the alpha tricks add on. Also you can put embrilliance on as many computers as you own (We have 3) and they have a 30 day guarantee if you buy it and don't like it they will refund it. They have great tech support and have been really responsive. I posted a weird behavior on their facebook forum and they released an update and messaged me to let me know they fixed it.
> 
> It's around $150 I think, and Alphatricks is on special since it is new for $79, actual price is $99 I think. You can also PM me if you have specific questions about it, I am happy to help.
> 
> 
> 
> I got as far as unboxing the new machine and getting it put together, except for the power cord, before my kids woke up from their nap demanding to eat, so we took Grandma out for dinner as a thank you for all her help, and just got back. They are watching a short show before bed and then I intend to go play!
> 
> Funny story, they are watching "Classic Mickey Collection" of these early Mickey Mouse cartoons. They are in color but are probably from the 1950s maybe? Anyway, they watched it for the first time on Friday with Grandma and now they are demanding endlessly to watch "Plastic Mickey!" instead of Classic Mickey. It's very cute. And I love that they are enjoying the old stuff.



I love the "Plastc Mickey" quote!  How cute!  So, now you're making me rethink getting Embird.  That AlphaTricks add-on sounds amazing!  I use a Mac, too, but with Virtual Box so I can keep SEU for as long as it's around, or until I save up enough to buy something else.  I tried the Embrilliance demo a while ago, but was annoyed that I couldn't stitch out my testing, so I kind of wrote it off.  I'm going to go check it out again, though before I buy Embird.



goteamwood said:


> Here is my newly, sort of organized sewing room. I would really like to add a second L shaped desk in the other corner so I can put one machine on each surface, the sewing and serger on one and the two embroidery machines on the other. (you can see the cute thank you I got from Trev's Star Wars give, I loved it so much I hung it on the wall.)
> 
> The PE770 look so tiny compared to the new machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All my scraps under 1 yard or so are organized by color-ish, and then I have a few bins for novelty and character fabrics (and it bugs me that they are not all the same, I need to go buy more clear bins!)
> 
> Sadly, I have not even plugged in my machine yet, I have been trying to organize and unbox and then my husband decided that the car needed to have alignment and tires TODAY, even though it has been needing it for a while, and he says it is too annoying to take the kids to run errands. (Really? I hadn't noticed when I have to do it EVERY DAY.) So anyway, the kids are here with me so I must wait until nap time.
> 
> Pictures of the other wall and corner purposely ommited since it is a huge pile of stuff relocated from that side of the room...



Congrats on your new baby!  How exciting!!  Love, your organization too!  Where are your cube shelves from?



TwinkleKS said:


> Looking for opinions.
> 
> I want an embroidery machine that does it all for me.  Something that will use my computer skills but not my lack of sewing skills.  Is there anything out there like that?
> 
> If so, what would you suggest for top of the line, mid range, and inexpensive?
> 
> I want to be able to put my kids names on shirts and some character pictures, etc.  Put my husband's company logo on a polo shirt.  Stuff like that.
> 
> Thanks!



From the sounds of what you'd like to do, a Brother PE-770, sounds about right.  It's what many of us have as our first embroidery machines.


So, a couple weeks ago we talked about pulling threads out from the needle rather than backwards to protect the machine's tension.  My mom mentioned another tip she picked up at a class that I found useful and thought others might too.

Her teacher said NOT to use a spool cover (the circular disk that goes on the spool pin after the thread spool) when embroidering.  At first I thought this was crazy, but I tried it and it really works well and saves time during thread changes.  The only time I use one now is for winding a bobbin or if a spool happens to be notched or rough so that thread catches on it.  I even discovered that some of my Marathon spools that unroll 'backwards' from the way they are supposed to enter the machine work fine this way.  If you're interested, try it out and see what you think!

I've gotten a lot done on my towels and charms this week.  I even had time to applique a dress for dd.  The dress itself is from Kavio, who has lots of more girly styles than I've seen elsewhere.  You do have to watch the weight on their stuff though since some of it is thin like tissue t's.  Anyway,  here it is:






Applique Close-up - it's from Bunnycup, a raggy design:





This is a shirt I did for myself a few weeks ago from Heather Sue's superhero designs after discovering that you cannot buy a Batgirl shirt in anything but Junior sizes.   The guy at the comic shop was impressed. 





Hope you all have a great week!
Regards,
C.


----------



## goteamwood

dianemom2 said:


> Love the idea of the neck wraps for our June trip.  I think I am going to look for some of those beads and make those for the 4 of us.
> 
> I love the plastic Mickey story!
> 
> 
> Good tip!
> 
> 
> The sewing room looks beautiful and organized.  Your new machine looks awesome.  What are you going to make first?



A little bit goes a LONG way on the water beads. At Hobby Lobby they had a little packet that looked like it had a sugar-packet worth and then a little jar which was about the size of a coke can. I figured the little one would not be enough and went with the bigger, I think the packet would have been fine!



ivey_family said:


> I love the "Plastc Mickey" quote!  How cute!  So, now you're making me rethink getting Embird.  That AlphaTricks add-on sounds amazing!  I use a Mac, too, but with Virtual Box so I can keep SEU for as long as it's around, or until I save up enough to buy something else.  I tried the Embrilliance demo a while ago, but was annoyed that I couldn't stitch out my testing, so I kind of wrote it off.  I'm going to go check it out again, though before I buy Embird.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your new baby!  How exciting!!  Love, your organization too!  Where are your cube shelves from?
> 
> So, a couple weeks ago we talked about pulling threads out from the needle rather than backwards to protect the machine's tension.  My mom mentioned another tip she picked up at a class that I found useful and thought others might too.
> 
> Her teacher said NOT to use a spool cover (the circular disk that goes on the spool pin after the thread spool) when embroidering.  At first I thought this was crazy, but I tried it and it really works well and saves time during thread changes.  The only time I use one now is for winding a bobbin or if a spool happens to be notched or rough so that thread catches on it.  I even discovered that some of my Marathon spools that unroll 'backwards' from the way they are supposed to enter the machine work fine this way.  If you're interested, try it out and see what you think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applique Close-up - it's from Bunnycup, a raggy design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a shirt I did for myself a few weeks ago from Heather Sue's superhero designs after discovering that you cannot buy a Batgirl shirt in anything but Junior sizes.   The guy at the comic shop was impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all have a great week!
> Regards,
> C.



I was annoyed too with not being able to save so I contacted them about it, they said they want people to be happy so if you do buy it and decide it isn't for you, they will refund your purchase. Which, being in systems admin for more than a decade, I can tell you, software companies just don't do. But yeah, the alpha thing is awesome.

I love the batman shirt.  We are a superhero/comic nerd family so I think my kids have had batman in every size since 0-3. They had adorable onesies that were 0-3M but were HUGE on them when they were born and my husband asked every day for the almost-3-months that it took for them to fit wether they could wear them yet. When they outgrew them, we put the outfits onto stuffed animals a friend brought to the boys in the hospital when they were born, and they still sleep with them. They call them SuperMonkey and BatElephant.  



I can't imagine if I had an embroidery machine back then, not that I would have had time or energy to make anything.

So about this spool cover thing? It doesn't come off? I have had issues where the thread gets caught between the cover and the spool end, but I never thought it would work not contained, for lack of a better word.

Also the shelves came from Ikea. I went looking for the Expedit shelves, but they had these right by them in the store and they are about 1/2 the price. They are slightly shorter than the expedit shelves I found out when the bins I also got there didn't fit. But I got 2 shelves instead of just the one I budgeted. I don't remember what the name is, and I didn't see them on the website, you have to go there I think.


I have to admit seeing all your praise for how neat my sewing room was made me feel like a charlatan or something. LIES, ALL LIES! This is what the other side looked like. (and don't even get me started on the closet!)





But...
That motivated me to clean it up and now it looks like this:



I want to get a very small desk or even a shelf to put the computer on, since we got a new computer last week, I got the old Mac Mini we were using for a media server, and I moved the printer into my project room since the only time we print is shipping labels. (but it is networked in case we do need to print something from another room) The folding table is my main cutting/etc table, and clearly a catch-all. So lest anyone think my room is super neat, it is all in perspective. (though my husband came in this evening and was very impressed since it has been somewhat of a total wreck in there for a few weeks.


----------



## nannye

WHO ORDERS KONA COTTON ONLINE??????????????????

I need some help with ordering Kona Cotton! I am ordering from Fabric.com I want black, the blackest black I can get. BUT ordering online is difficult because pictures distort colors etc... 
This is "Black" http://www.fabric.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=492615d2-ede4-47c8-ad17-39a1e6024c2a   but when you look at the picture, it isn't very black. 
This "charcoal" looks darker BUT charcoal is usually a bit greyer http://www.fabric.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=93087520-f902-4e50-bd58-cfd2bd2fbd1c
Here is "pepper" and it looks the blackest, but when you view the image larger it looks a bit tonal. http://www.fabric.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=3b568c91-1821-4999-92bf-a212f2463c83

SO, when YOU order black, which one do you order?


----------



## ivey_family

goteamwood said:


> I was annoyed too with not being able to save so I contacted them about it, they said they want people to be happy so if you do buy it and decide it isn't for you, they will refund your purchase. Which, being in systems admin for more than a decade, I can tell you, software companies just don't do. But yeah, the alpha thing is awesome.
> 
> I love the batman shirt.  We are a superhero/comic nerd family so I think my kids have had batman in every size since 0-3. They had adorable onesies that were 0-3M but were HUGE on them when they were born and my husband asked every day for the almost-3-months that it took for them to fit wether they could wear them yet. When they outgrew them, we put the outfits onto stuffed animals a friend brought to the boys in the hospital when they were born, and they still sleep with them. They call them SuperMonkey and BatElephant.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine if I had an embroidery machine back then, not that I would have had time or energy to make anything.



That is officially one of the cutest baby pictures I've ever seen!  Love it!  And love that their stuffed friends still wear those outfits!



> So about this spool cover thing? It doesn't come off? I have had issues where the thread gets caught between the cover and the spool end, but I never thought it would work not contained, for lack of a better word.



Amazingly, no, the spool pretty much stays put.  I was very surprised!  Now of course with your new, high speed baby it could be a different story, but I think my mom's machine in faster that my 770 and she does it.  I thought for sure the thread would get wrapped around the pin, but that doesn't happen either.



> Also the shelves came from Ikea. I went looking for the Expedit shelves, but they had these right by them in the store and they are about 1/2 the price. They are slightly shorter than the expedit shelves I found out when the bins I also got there didn't fit. But I got 2 shelves instead of just the one I budgeted. I don't remember what the name is, and I didn't see them on the website, you have to go there I think.



Ok, thanks for the info!  I'm thinking one of those horizontally might work under my sewing counter to replace the three sets of plastic drawers I've got now.

 I have two Expedits in my kitchen that we use for toy storage and books/school.  If you want something different than plastic bins, you might like those fabric drawers by Closetmaid.  I bought a bunch of them on clearance at Target a couple years ago and they've held up pretty well to Legos, Matchbox, etc.  They are about two inches smaller in all 3 dimensions than the squares of an Expedit.  Here's what it looks like:








> I have to admit seeing all your praise for how neat my sewing room was made me feel like a charlatan or something. LIES, ALL LIES! This is what the other side looked like. (and don't even get me started on the closet!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But...
> That motivated me to clean it up and now it looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to get a very small desk or even a shelf to put the computer on, since we got a new computer last week, I got the old Mac Mini we were using for a media server, and I moved the printer into my project room since the only time we print is shipping labels. (but it is networked in case we do need to print something from another room) The folding table is my main cutting/etc table, and clearly a catch-all. So lest anyone think my room is super neat, it is all in perspective. (though my husband came in this evening and was very impressed since it has been somewhat of a total wreck in there for a few weeks.



Your mess is still neater than my current disaster area!  Looks like a really nice space!  Next time I get things halfway cleaned I'll share pics.

Regards,
C.


----------



## NiniMorris

goteamwood said:


> I tried to multi-task while that was stitching out (the new machine was fast but that shirt was 24K stitches!) and do an order I had from last month. A lady ordered a big brother shirt for her son to wear to the hospital when her baby was born, but didn't know what she was having so I told her I would make the little sibling shirt when the baby was born, so this is the little sister shirt to match one I already mailed out. I tried it on the old machine, which I had just had in for maintenance, but the onesie got all sorts of brown oily spots on it. I called and they weren't sure why that would be since they don't use brown oil... so, hmm. so much for my multitasking.  (it stitched ay faster on the new machine anyway!)



I just wanted to say...one of my 770's had that problem when I brought it home from the spa...  It is almost a 2 hour drive back to the spa...so I was REALLY upset, since I ruined 2 shirts!   They told me to bring it back in and they would blow it out... they did not clean all the dust out prior to oiling it!  (and probably used too much oil as well.)

Instead (well actually I bought a new one...but this is what I did to clean it out)  I put just a double layer of stabilizer and ran it at full force (increasing the speed) and put small bits of almost used spools of thread... and just ran one design after another...until it stopped dripping... I think I did this for a couple days while doing other things and after a week...it finally stopped so I could use it...

VERY upsetting, but it eventually all came out.  If there excuse is they don't use BROWN oil..then they either don't know what they are doing or didn't want to deal with it!

___________

Evidently I did not grab the other quotes...

I had thought about making those neck thingys...but the chilly pad things from Frogg Togg work the same way, through evaporation.  Their advantage is you can easily use them on other parts of your body other than your neck.  
For instance if I get over heated, the best place to apply cool water or ice (or the chilly pad) is my wrists.  I cool down much faster that way.  And in extreme cases you can put them under your hat... helps to cool down your head...but really does mess up your hair!

I have made the neck thingys for my silly friends who run in the heat...and thy like them...of course they are all of questionable intelligence since they RUN IN THE HEAT!!!




Nini


----------



## goteamwood

TwinkleKS said:


> Looking for opinions.
> 
> I want an embroidery machine that does it all for me.  Something that will use my computer skills but not my lack of sewing skills.  Is there anything out there like that?
> 
> If so, what would you suggest for top of the line, mid range, and inexpensive?
> 
> I want to be able to put my kids names on shirts and some character pictures, etc.  Put my husband's company logo on a polo shirt.  Stuff like that.
> 
> Thanks!


I have to say I don't think there is much sewing skill in embroidery, you could do it without strong sewing skill. Any of the computerized embroidery machines can put names, characters and logos (though you would have to either buy software or pay someone to digitize the logo.) I could see being able to just use the embroidery machine w/o sewing at all. The much-recommened Brother PE770 is on the lower end of the price range and I think it is a great place to start. You can find it on Amazon for the $550-650 range but plan on spending at least another $100-200 on misc supplies like stabilizers, thread, special curved scissors if you want to do appliqués, blank shirts ( you will ruin some, I still do.) and fabric to use for the appliques. It adds up quickly. Oh, and the embroidery designs... I think my $550 PE770 quickly became $1000 once I added in all that stuff.



NiniMorris said:


> I just wanted to say...one of my 770's had that problem when I brought it home from the spa...  It is almost a 2 hour drive back to the spa...so I was REALLY upset, since I ruined 2 shirts!   They told me to bring it back in and they would blow it out... they did not clean all the dust out prior to oiling it!  (and probably used too much oil as well.)
> 
> Instead (well actually I bought a new one...but this is what I did to clean it out)  I put just a double layer of stabilizer and ran it at full force (increasing the speed) and put small bits of almost used spools of thread... and just ran one design after another...until it stopped dripping... I think I did this for a couple days while doing other things and after a week...it finally stopped so I could use it...
> 
> VERY upsetting, but it eventually all came out.  If there excuse is they don't use BROWN oil..then they either don't know what they are doing or didn't want to deal with it!
> 
> ___________
> 
> Evidently I did not grab the other quotes...
> 
> I had thought about making those neck thingys...but the chilly pad things from Frogg Togg work the same way, through evaporation.  Their advantage is you can easily use them on other parts of your body other than your neck.
> For instance if I get over heated, the best place to apply cool water or ice (or the chilly pad) is my wrists.  I cool down much faster that way.  And in extreme cases you can put them under your hat... helps to cool down your head...but really does mess up your hair!
> 
> I have made the neck thingys for my silly friends who run in the heat...and thy like them...of course they are all of questionable intelligence since they RUN IN THE HEAT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini


I am more than a little annoyed that it is ruining stuff. But I started w/ a onesie, and I think the oily gunk was getting on the neck area because it is a super small opening and it was rubbing against the presser foot. I ended up cutting the onesie in half and letting it finish, but without the flappy part it wasn't getting on the fabric. So the one I posted I did on the new machine, and I am going to try again on the little one today. I used the already-ruined onesie to wipe around the presserfoot and a TON of gunk came off, I am hoping it will help. But yeah, super annoying. My  machine works great and is whisper quiet but I can't actually use it or it ruins shirts.


----------



## sewmess

ivey_family said:


> So, a couple weeks ago we talked about pulling threads out from the needle rather than backwards to protect the machine's tension.  My mom mentioned another tip she picked up at a class that I found useful and thought others might too.
> 
> Her teacher said NOT to use a spool cover (the circular disk that goes on the spool pin after the thread spool) when embroidering.  At first I thought this was crazy, but I tried it and it really works well and saves time during thread changes.  The only time I use one now is for winding a bobbin or if a spool happens to be notched or rough so that thread catches on it.  I even discovered that some of my Marathon spools that unroll 'backwards' from the way they are supposed to enter the machine work fine this way.  If you're interested, try it out and see what you think!
> 
> I've gotten a lot done on my towels and charms this week.  I even had time to applique a dress for dd.  The dress itself is from Kavio, who has lots of more girly styles than I've seen elsewhere.  You do have to watch the weight on their stuff though since some of it is thin like tissue t's.  Anyway,  here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applique Close-up - it's from Bunnycup, a raggy design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a shirt I did for myself a few weeks ago from Heather Sue's superhero designs after discovering that you cannot buy a Batgirl shirt in anything but Junior sizes.   The guy at the comic shop was impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all have a great week!
> Regards,
> C.



Ok - see, the design on your shirt is a huge reason I wanted an embroidery machine...Batman (and Deadpool) emblems on things that I would wear out of the house.



goteamwood said:


> I love the batman shirt.  We are a superhero/comic nerd family so I think my kids have had batman in every size since 0-3. They had adorable onesies that were 0-3M but were HUGE on them when they were born and my husband asked every day for the almost-3-months that it took for them to fit wether they could wear them yet. When they outgrew them, we put the outfits onto stuffed animals a friend brought to the boys in the hospital when they were born, and they still sleep with them. They call them SuperMonkey and BatElephant.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine if I had an embroidery machine back then, not that I would have had time or energy to make anything.
> 
> So about this spool cover thing? It doesn't come off? I have had issues where the thread gets caught between the cover and the spool end, but I never thought it would work not contained, for lack of a better word.
> 
> Also the shelves came from Ikea. I went looking for the Expedit shelves, but they had these right by them in the store and they are about 1/2 the price. They are slightly shorter than the expedit shelves I found out when the bins I also got there didn't fit. But I got 2 shelves instead of just the one I budgeted. I don't remember what the name is, and I didn't see them on the website, you have to go there I think.
> 
> 
> I have to admit seeing all your praise for how neat my sewing room was made me feel like a charlatan or something. LIES, ALL LIES! This is what the other side looked like. (and don't even get me started on the closet!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But...
> That motivated me to clean it up and now it looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to get a very small desk or even a shelf to put the computer on, since we got a new computer last week, I got the old Mac Mini we were using for a media server, and I moved the printer into my project room since the only time we print is shipping labels. (but it is networked in case we do need to print something from another room) The folding table is my main cutting/etc table, and clearly a catch-all. So lest anyone think my room is super neat, it is all in perspective. (though my husband came in this evening and was very impressed since it has been somewhat of a total wreck in there for a few weeks.



Cute little super heroes! and isn't it great to find a use for something they've physically outgrown, but mentally will be a wubie.

Still got you beat on mess, but I remembered I have an old craft table my mom didn't want when she moved earlier this year and after some discussion with DH, we figured out that it might work under the window in my room - I'll have to move my vintage dressform, but that'll be easy enough.

So, my cleaning/neatening of the sewing room turned into a "next weekend" problem.  I do need to get a power strip before my new machine gets set up, or I'll have to set her up on the opposite side of the room.


----------



## karice2

I'm back. The new sewing machine came and I am over the moon. I have spent time time at Joanns getting my notions and stuff together. I also took advantage of the open house to sign up for 4 classes at 50% off. 

I have also taken advantage of some of their great pattern sales. So far Butterick, Simplicity have both had 5 for $5 sales. I got a few. I also got a jelly roll on sale to make a jelly roll quilt top. It went ok I guess. 

I still have a lot to learn but looking forward to finally doing something for me since this whole past year has been about helping my dad recover from his stroke. 

In case anyone cares, I am signed up for Sewing Skills 102, Sewing Skills 103, Zipper Skills  and quilting 101 with mom at Joann's. 

There is another fabric store called G Street Fabrics which is 3 minutes from work. I have signed up for a pattern alteration class and a hand finishing class there. That place is more like a couture apprenticeship school, they go all the way up to pattern making there. Not ready for that quite yet but I do well in structured programs so I may check it out. 

So excited. 


Kim

P.S. I did start my fabric stash.


----------



## DMGeurts

I just wanted to stop by and say hello...  Yet again - I am so far behind.  I always have the best of intentions of catching up, and it just never happens.

I love everything posted...  

Flora - the bags turned out so wonderful, and I agree with the other posters - you are so generous!

Carrie...  I love the shirt you made for yourself.

I love the Rapunzel dress...

And I love all the sewing rooms and spaces!  I'd post mine, but I am sure you all have seen it a bajillion times and don't need to see it again.  

I am sure I've missed many wonderful items...

Have a great night all!  

D~


----------



## sewdisney

karice2 said:


> I'm back. The new sewing machine came and I am over the moon. I have spent time time at Joanns getting my notions and stuff together. I also took advantage of the open house to sign up for 4 classes at 50% off.
> 
> I have also taken advantage of some of their great pattern sales. So far Butterick, Simplicity have both had 5 for $5 sales. I got a few. I also got a jelly roll on sale to make a jelly roll quilt top. It went ok I guess.
> 
> I still have a lot to learn but looking forward to finally doing something for me since this whole past year has been about helping my dad recover from his stroke.
> 
> In case anyone cares, I am signed up for Sewing Skills 102, Sewing Skills 103, Zipper Skills  and quilting 101 with mom at Joann's.
> 
> There is another fabric store called G Street Fabrics which is 3 minutes from work. I have signed up for a pattern alteration class and a hand finishing class there. That place is more like a couture apprenticeship school, they go all the way up to pattern making there. Not ready for that quite yet but I do well in structured programs so I may check it out.
> 
> So excited.
> 
> 
> Kim
> 
> P.S. I did start my fabric stash.




It sounds like you are getting a great start!  

I am envious of your G Street Fabrics.  I would LOVE to have a place like that near me!  I would love to learn pattern making!


----------



## smittette

goteamwood said:


> I made safari vests. I used the (modified) Carla c bowling shirt pattern and left
> Off sleeves, placket and collar. I posted pics a page or two back.
> 
> And possibly you saw a patchwork twirl skirt or strip work twirl skirt, both patterns you can get from youcanmakethis.com from Carla c the scientific seamstress.



I probably won't use a pattern for the twirl skirt. My mother just got a new BabyLock serger which has a ruffler foot.  I'll just make each tier approximately twice the length of the one above and not sew them in loops until all the tiers are together. Then just trim them off straight and make a seam up the back. I'm thinking this will be _sew_ much easier than all the gathering I'd have to do otherwise.

I rarely use a pattern the way it was intended anyway. I love the term "frankenpattern" from the FAQ's. More on that when I post the Easter dress pics that I'm dying to post. I think this makes 10, so I can do it soon. Unfortunately, I'm supposed to be doing geometry with my 16 yo now. So I'd better go do that first.



ivey_family said:


> Your mess is still neater than my current disaster area!  Looks like a really nice space!  Next time I get things halfway cleaned I'll share pics.



Um, yeah, me too


----------



## PurpleEars

smittette said:


> I went to the fabric store yesterday and got the tulle for the tutus plus some great animal print fabric - Somewhere along in this thread someone had an animal print twirly skirt that I *must* make for Animal Kingdom (sorry I can't remember who and there are too many pages to go back and look)- and some khaki to make safari vests, plus some really cool fluttery blue to do Cinderella.
> Annnnd, they came and fixed my mother's quilting machine today. So I have several projects to catch up on there.



Sounds like you got some nice fabric and ideas! I can't wait to see pictures of your work!



ivey_family said:


> Those are darling, Flora!  What a great idea to make them with loops for adjustability!
> 
> I've gotten a lot done on my towels and charms this week.  I even had time to applique a dress for dd.  The dress itself is from Kavio, who has lots of more girly styles than I've seen elsewhere.  You do have to watch the weight on their stuff though since some of it is thin like tissue t's.  Anyway,  here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applique Close-up - it's from Bunnycup, a raggy design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a shirt I did for myself a few weeks ago from Heather Sue's superhero designs after discovering that you cannot buy a Batgirl shirt in anything but Junior sizes.   The guy at the comic shop was impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all have a great week!
> Regards,
> C.



Thanks on the nice words on the bags. It was simply a case of me not knowing how tall kids that age would typically be and therefore not able to estimate the length of straps.

The dress looks great! I think the Batgirl shirt is fantastic!



goteamwood said:


> We are a superhero/comic nerd family so I think my kids have had batman in every size since 0-3. They had adorable onesies that were 0-3M but were HUGE on them when they were born and my husband asked every day for the almost-3-months that it took for them to fit wether they could wear them yet. When they outgrew them, we put the outfits onto stuffed animals a friend brought to the boys in the hospital when they were born, and they still sleep with them. They call them SuperMonkey and BatElephant.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine if I had an embroidery machine back then, not that I would have had time or energy to make anything.
> 
> I have to admit seeing all your praise for how neat my sewing room was made me feel like a charlatan or something. LIES, ALL LIES! This is what the other side looked like. (and don't even get me started on the closet!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But...
> That motivated me to clean it up and now it looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to get a very small desk or even a shelf to put the computer on, since we got a new computer last week, I got the old Mac Mini we were using for a media server, and I moved the printer into my project room since the only time we print is shipping labels. (but it is networked in case we do need to print something from another room) The folding table is my main cutting/etc table, and clearly a catch-all. So lest anyone think my room is super neat, it is all in perspective. (though my husband came in this evening and was very impressed since it has been somewhat of a total wreck in there for a few weeks.



Awww, what a cute picture of the super-babies! I am sure the stuffies look fab in those outfits!

Your room looks great. Mine is actually not looking too bad at the moment since I had to clean up before the cleaners come today (they come in every 4 weeks). The problem is that I will be spending the next 2 days trying to figure out where I put different things!



nannye said:


> WHO ORDERS KONA COTTON ONLINE??????????????????
> 
> I need some help with ordering Kona Cotton! I am ordering from Fabric.com I want black, the blackest black I can get. BUT ordering online is difficult because pictures distort colors etc...
> This is "Black" http://www.fabric.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=492615d2-ede4-47c8-ad17-39a1e6024c2a   but when you look at the picture, it isn't very black.
> This "charcoal" looks darker BUT charcoal is usually a bit greyer http://www.fabric.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=93087520-f902-4e50-bd58-cfd2bd2fbd1c
> Here is "pepper" and it looks the blackest, but when you view the image larger it looks a bit tonal. http://www.fabric.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=3b568c91-1821-4999-92bf-a212f2463c83
> 
> SO, when YOU order black, which one do you order?



I just ordered black Kona fabric from Hamel's Fabric (they are in BC) the other day. I haven't seen the order yet (they had a couple of items on back order) but I am pretty sure it was black.



NiniMorris said:


> I just wanted to say...one of my 770's had that problem when I brought it home from the spa...  It is almost a 2 hour drive back to the spa...so I was REALLY upset, since I ruined 2 shirts!   They told me to bring it back in and they would blow it out... they did not clean all the dust out prior to oiling it!  (and probably used too much oil as well.)
> 
> Instead (well actually I bought a new one...but this is what I did to clean it out)  I put just a double layer of stabilizer and ran it at full force (increasing the speed) and put small bits of almost used spools of thread... and just ran one design after another...until it stopped dripping... I think I did this for a couple days while doing other things and after a week...it finally stopped so I could use it...
> 
> VERY upsetting, but it eventually all came out.  If there excuse is they don't use BROWN oil..then they either don't know what they are doing or didn't want to deal with it!
> 
> Nini



Sorry to hear about your machine problems after it went to the spa Nini. I guess I will have to ask lots of questions when I take Genie to the spa.



goteamwood said:


> I have to say I don't think there is much sewing skill in embroidery, you could do it without strong sewing skill. Any of the computerized embroidery machines can put names, characters and logos (though you would have to either buy software or pay someone to digitize the logo.) I could see being able to just use the embroidery machine w/o sewing at all. The much-recommened Brother PE770 is on the lower end of the price range and I think it is a great place to start. You can find it on Amazon for the $550-650 range but plan on spending at least another $100-200 on misc supplies like stabilizers, thread, special curved scissors if you want to do appliqués, blank shirts ( you will ruin some, I still do.) and fabric to use for the appliques. It adds up quickly. Oh, and the embroidery designs... I think my $550 PE770 quickly became $1000 once I added in all that stuff.
> 
> 
> I am more than a little annoyed that it is ruining stuff. But I started w/ a onesie, and I think the oily gunk was getting on the neck area because it is a super small opening and it was rubbing against the presser foot. I ended up cutting the onesie in half and letting it finish, but without the flappy part it wasn't getting on the fabric. So the one I posted I did on the new machine, and I am going to try again on the little one today. I used the already-ruined onesie to wipe around the presserfoot and a TON of gunk came off, I am hoping it will help. But yeah, super annoying. My  machine works great and is whisper quiet but I can't actually use it or it ruins shirts.



I agree that machine embroidery doesn't take much skills. I think it takes patience to place the item in the correct spot, but it is simply a case of measure twice and sew once!

I hope you can get the gunk off your little machine so you can use it again. It must be very frustrating! 



karice2 said:


> I'm back. The new sewing machine came and I am over the moon. I have spent time time at Joanns getting my notions and stuff together. I also took advantage of the open house to sign up for 4 classes at 50% off.
> 
> I have also taken advantage of some of their great pattern sales. So far Butterick, Simplicity have both had 5 for $5 sales. I got a few. I also got a jelly roll on sale to make a jelly roll quilt top. It went ok I guess.
> 
> I still have a lot to learn but looking forward to finally doing something for me since this whole past year has been about helping my dad recover from his stroke.
> 
> In case anyone cares, I am signed up for Sewing Skills 102, Sewing Skills 103, Zipper Skills  and quilting 101 with mom at Joann's.
> 
> There is another fabric store called G Street Fabrics which is 3 minutes from work. I have signed up for a pattern alteration class and a hand finishing class there. That place is more like a couture apprenticeship school, they go all the way up to pattern making there. Not ready for that quite yet but I do well in structured programs so I may check it out.
> 
> So excited.
> 
> 
> Kim
> 
> P.S. I did start my fabric stash.



Congrats on your sewing machine. I hope you will find the classes useful. If not, I imagine you can get lots of suggestions around here! I can't wait to see pictures of your projects.

The shop you described sounds intriguing. I dabbled into making patterns and it is actually pretty easy. I just read a few books on the topic and started drafting my own patterns. I looked into taking classes from a community college but they are mostly on the other side of town (which, considering I can drive an hour from my house and still be within the city, means they are a long way away). I decided to just learn and do on my own and I had some succcess with it.



DMGeurts said:


> I just wanted to stop by and say hello...  Yet again - I am so far behind.  I always have the best of intentions of catching up, and it just never happens.
> 
> I love everything posted...
> 
> Flora - the bags turned out so wonderful, and I agree with the other posters - you are so generous!
> 
> Have a great night all!
> 
> D~



Awww thanks D~. You are the one who inspired those bags (though they are no where as nice as yours).


----------



## nannye

PurpleEars said:


> Sounds like you got some nice fabric and ideas! I can't wait to see pictures of your work!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks on the nice words on the bags. It was simply a case of me not knowing how tall kids that age would typically be and therefore not able to estimate the length of straps.
> 
> The dress looks great! I think the Batgirl shirt is fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, what a cute picture of the super-babies! I am sure the stuffies look fab in those outfits!
> 
> Your room looks great. Mine is actually not looking too bad at the moment since I had to clean up before the cleaners come today (they come in every 4 weeks). The problem is that I will be spending the next 2 days trying to figure out where I put different things!
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered black Kona fabric from Hamel's Fabric (they are in BC) the other day. I haven't seen the order yet (they had a couple of items on back order) but I am pretty sure it was black.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your machine problems after it went to the spa Nini. I guess I will have to ask lots of questions when I take Genie to the spa.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that machine embroidery doesn't take much skills. I think it takes patience to place the item in the correct spot, but it is simply a case of measure twice and sew once!
> 
> I hope you can get the gunk off your little machine so you can use it again. It must be very frustrating!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your sewing machine. I hope you will find the classes useful. If not, I imagine you can get lots of suggestions around here! I can't wait to see pictures of your projects.
> 
> The shop you described sounds intriguing. I dabbled into making patterns and it is actually pretty easy. I just read a few books on the topic and started drafting my own patterns. I looked into taking classes from a community college but they are mostly on the other side of town (which, considering I can drive an hour from my house and still be within the city, means they are a long way away). I decided to just learn and do on my own and I had some succcess with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Awww thanks D~. You are the one who inspired those bags (though they are no where as nice as yours).



oh darn, I wish you'd gotten your order. Ugh I hate not being able to see something before I order it LOL. I assume the black is black, but the picture.... well it is deceiving.


----------



## pyrxtc

karice2 said:


> I'm back. The new sewing machine came and I am over the moon. I have spent time time at Joanns getting my notions and stuff together. I also took advantage of the open house to sign up for 4 classes at 50% off.
> 
> I have also taken advantage of some of their great pattern sales. So far Butterick, Simplicity have both had 5 for $5 sales. I got a few. I also got a jelly roll on sale to make a jelly roll quilt top. It went ok I guess.
> 
> I still have a lot to learn but looking forward to finally doing something for me since this whole past year has been about helping my dad recover from his stroke.
> 
> In case anyone cares, I am signed up for Sewing Skills 102, Sewing Skills 103, Zipper Skills  and quilting 101 with mom at Joann's.
> 
> There is another fabric store called G Street Fabrics which is 3 minutes from work. I have signed up for a pattern alteration class and a hand finishing class there. That place is more like a couture apprenticeship school, they go all the way up to pattern making there. Not ready for that quite yet but I do well in structured programs so I may check it out.
> 
> So excited.
> 
> 
> Kim
> 
> P.S. I did start my fabric stash.



I would love to take some more classes and hopefully once I move, then I can. I would love a store close to me that has classes like your G Street fabrics does. So many thing I want to learn.



smittette said:


> I probably won't use a pattern for the twirl skirt. My mother just got a new BabyLock serger which has a ruffler foot.  I'll just make each tier approximately twice the length of the one above and not sew them in loops until all the tiers are together. Then just trim them off straight and make a seam up the back. I'm thinking this will be _sew_ much easier than all the gathering I'd have to do otherwise.
> 
> I rarely use a pattern the way it was intended anyway. I love the term "frankenpattern" from the FAQ's. More on that when I post the Easter dress pics that I'm dying to post. I think this makes 10, so I can do it soon. Unfortunately, I'm supposed to be doing geometry with my 16 yo now. So I'd better go do that first.



Can't wait to see those dresses !

I've been helping a friend learn to follow a pattern and cutting out lots of things to sew. I haven't quite finished the Sailor Moon costume since my DD needs to have it on so I know where to place the butt bow and she wants to add "things" Ugh ! Plus the chest area was a little big so I have to figure out how I want to adjust that. I started on my nieces birthday dress and wanted to make the jacket first but the pattern is so crazy for it that I think I might have to find another one. the dress is coming out cute even though the armholes are so small and I have to out binding tape on them. I should have done it before i sewed the sides up. So far the dress looks huge but I think it will be ok. I took a break from sewing over the weekend and today I did some no sewing tulle dresses for her birthday picture. I bought two kind of the stretchy headbands and did my first choice first but not sure I like how it came out so i am doing my 2nd option and I like that much better. I really need a doll the size of a 1 yr old.

I did buy myself a body form size 4-5 for all the other stuff I make, only cost me $18 including shipping since my phone company gives you points for paying your bill and you can redeem them for Amazon credits. $40 in credits and I got something I wish I had for a while now. No more lampshade for me  . 

I also had to recently organize my sewing room, can I call it that even though I don't sew in it? Since I had to get my house ready to show, it had to be cleaned up anyways.














I need more shelves or drawers or something when I move. My holiday fabric is in boxes and I will have 4 body doubles in the room, one of which will have my grandmother's wedding dress wearing it. I need a big sewing room !!

I am also thinking about asking my Aunt what she will do with her missing parts embroidery machine. I have seen most of the parts online so i think I could buy them and get it working again but I don't' know what her plans are. She bought it 4 yrs ago and used it for about 4 months and then never touched it again. Can't hurt to ask her plans right ??


----------



## smittette

Finally, made it to 10 posts (you wouldn't think it'd be that hard, but I get to reading what you all have written and time gets away), did about 4 hours of geometry (plus a trip to the school to get the geometry book, and a trip to the gf's house to get her geometry book since the school was locked) to get ready for the test tomorrow - short rant here *this is why we homeschool - if we're not ready for the test tomorrow, we don't do the test tomorrow; if the homework didn't get done yesterday, I know that it didn't get done and what exactly needs to get done - but, noooo, he wanted to take geometry with his friends. I have learned my lesson. All academic classes will be done at home next year. Band, choir and woodshop- no problem; math or anything else with homework- no way* ok, rant over. Back to dresses and pics.

The Easter Dress!!
Inspiration: some gorgeous sheer fabric with pink embroidery that I found on the clearance rack on a day when Joann's was having 1/2 off clearance plus 20% (or maybe 25, can't remember) off for military discount. whoo hoo! I think it ended up costing around $3 a yard.
Now, I had to de-pink it since my sister (mother of the 4yo in question) doesn't like pink and since she's kind enough to let me dress her daughter on most special occasions, I try not to overdose her on pink. Soooo, I put the sheer over a nice purple. Voila - no longer a pink dress.

Style: Obviously the skirt has to be sheer over the solid, but what about the bodice? Smocking? (I really am going to do some of that one day) Some crinkly stuff my mother has? Or, embroidery? Hmmm, Easter, bunny, Easter Bunny! Embroidery it is. 
Cute little bunny looking at a bird on an egg. No, if I cut it just right and scrunch up the hem on the sheer fabric, it looks like a butterfly. So, delete birdie, find butterfly, resize it (it's redwork, so it's not too bad to resize) and add butterfly to egg. Rinse, repeat (in other words, I wasn't happy with it the first time)

Sleeves? Well, we do have that butterfly theme going on. So flutter sleeves. But I don't have a dress pattern with flutter sleeves. (Here's where that "frankenpattern" thing comes in. I have a nice nightgown pattern with flutter sleeves, but the bodice is too short and it falls straight down from the shoulders in the back (might be really cute as a dress, but it's not what I'm looking for) So I just used the bodice front and the sleeves. I used the front again for the back; I just made it a little higher and added a bit so I could cut it in half to add a zipper. Oh and I added a couple of inches to the bodice.

Skirt? Two rectangles, sewn together, hemmed and then gathered.

Ahhhhhhhh! You know that pretty, shiny, sheer stuff that inspired me in the first place? It MOVES, on it's own, no matter what I do. When I'm cutting, when I'm sewing, and especially, while I'm not looking.

I will win though.

Out comes the glue stick. Ha Ha, you shiny stuff! I've got you now. (Worked great except I had glue along my gathering stitches - didn't pull so well, but I got it done).

Make and attach the sheer butterfly.

And suddenly, the dress was finished - on Friday! When I didn't need it til Sunday. (Sometime ask me when I finished my wedding dress)

And with no further ado...













and a bonus - This one's going to be for one of our days at that other theme park in Orlando this summer.


----------



## pyrxtc

smittette said:


> Finally, made it to 10 posts (you wouldn't think it'd be that hard, but I get to reading what you all have written and time gets away), did about 4 hours of geometry (plus a trip to the school to get the geometry book, and a trip to the gf's house to get her geometry book since the school was locked) to get ready for the test tomorrow - short rant here *this is why we homeschool - if we're not ready for the test tomorrow, we don't do the test tomorrow; if the homework didn't get done yesterday, I know that it didn't get done and what exactly needs to get done - but, noooo, he wanted to take geometry with his friends. I have learned my lesson. All academic classes will be done at home next year. Band, choir and woodshop- no problem; math or anything else with homework- no way* ok, rant over. Back to dresses and pics.
> The Easter Dress!!
> Inspiration: some gorgeous sheer fabric with pink embroidery that I found on the clearance rack on a day when Joann's was having 1/2 off clearance plus 20% (or maybe 25, can't remember) off for military discount. whoo hoo! I think it ended up costing around $3 a yard.



Teenagers can be a pain. I used to forget things at school all the time when I was younger, unfortunately, a lot of my friends were in my class and my mother would call  and ask their parents to read everything that was on the pages we were supposed to do and write it all down so I could do my homework anyways.

The dress looks really cute. you would never know that it was a pink sheer to begin with. I would have bought some too. I can't wait until some of this prom fabric goes on clearance, I like it too much. Can't wait to see what else you do.


----------



## carlabellaxox

> For my oldest for when we take her senior pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the inspiration!!



Absolutely love this! Just got a new embroidery machine for Christmas and haven't been able to try it yet because of grad school. Would love to make a shirt like that for my trip this May. Where did you find that design??


----------



## nannye

Black ordered thanks purple ears (Judy?) and D


----------



## nannye

Is anyone in Michigan?
I am visiting next week arriving wed and leaving fri am. We will mostly be shopping, but are staying in the Waterford area. Is anyone from this area? Are there any stores to check out other than Joanns? 

Thanks
Erin


----------



## ivey_family

nannye said:


> Is anyone in Michigan?
> I am visiting next week arriving wed and leaving fri am. We will mostly be shopping, but are staying in the Waterford area. Is anyone from this area? Are there any stores to check out other than Joanns?
> 
> Thanks
> Erin



I'm from Michigan.  I used to work in Waterford, actually.  

The best fabric store in the Detroit area is http://www.habermanfabrics.com/.  It's expensive, but extremely high quality.  That's where I bought fabric and trims for my wedding dress.  

Other than that, just google the closest Joann's and Hobby Lobby.  Some Walmart's still have fabric, too.  There may be some quilt shops in that area, too, I'm not sure.  I know a couple nice quilt shops, but one is in Ann Arbor and the other in Tecumseh, which are both pretty far from where you'll be.

If you want to do a Dis meet, maybe at the Joann's in Novi, a large store, let me know!

Regards,
C.


----------



## sewmess

Two quick things.

Purpleears~that's the thing about "straightening" things, you never remember where you straightened them to..

smittette - frankenpatterning is the way to go.  I also say that I generally consider patterns guidelines.  Like Barbosa and the Pirate Code.  Which I really need to frame somewhere in the sewing room.  The dress is beautiful and it sounds like your creative process is about like mine, ever evolving.

On the new machine front: it shipped yesterday!!!


----------



## sewmess

karice2 said:


> I'm back. The new sewing machine came and I am over the moon. I have spent time time at Joanns getting my notions and stuff together. I also took advantage of the open house to sign up for 4 classes at 50% off.
> 
> I have also taken advantage of some of their great pattern sales. So far Butterick, Simplicity have both had 5 for $5 sales. I got a few. I also got a jelly roll on sale to make a jelly roll quilt top. It went ok I guess.
> 
> I still have a lot to learn but looking forward to finally doing something for me since this whole past year has been about helping my dad recover from his stroke.
> 
> In case anyone cares, I am signed up for Sewing Skills 102, Sewing Skills 103, Zipper Skills  and quilting 101 with mom at Joann's.
> 
> There is another fabric store called G Street Fabrics which is 3 minutes from work. I have signed up for a pattern alteration class and a hand finishing class there. That place is more like a couture apprenticeship school, they go all the way up to pattern making there. Not ready for that quite yet but I do well in structured programs so I may check it out.
> 
> So excited.
> 
> 
> Kim
> 
> P.S. I did start my fabric stash.



I meant to comment on this too - I think I actually started my stash before I got my machine.

Have fun learning & I can't wait to see your creations!


----------



## smittette

pyrxtc said:


> I did buy myself a body form size 4-5 for all the other stuff I make, only cost me $18 including shipping since my phone company gives you points for paying your bill and you can redeem them for Amazon credits. $40 in credits and I got something I wish I had for a while now. No more lampshade for me  .



I cheated. I got manneqins for my mother for Christmas, but it was a much better deal to buy four than to just buy one or two. So I got two for her and two for me. 
Slightly more than $18, though. I wish I could get credits like that for paying my bills. Maybe then I'd look forward to it instead of avoiding it.


----------



## disneychic2

First, I think I lost a couple of quotes. How does that happen?  I wanted to say that the birthday shirt turned out quite nicely on the new machine and the onesie ultimately turned out great, Jen. How frustrating to have gunk ruining things for you. Gets expensive! 

And I have absolutely NO idea what else I was going to quote, but I'm sure it was someone's lovely creation. Hate when that happens. Of course I'm spending every 20 minutes getting a fresh ice pack for DH or taking one away. He was supposed to have simple gum surgery today, an hour procedure that turned into removal of a tooth that was deeply imbedded into his jaw. Two and a half hours later, they were finally done. He's in so much pain, I gave him another pain pill figuring it wouldn't kill him and I hated to see him so miserable. Oops, time to remove the ice. (Love the pics of the sewing spaces)



TwinkleKS said:


> Looking for opinions.
> 
> I want an embroidery machine that does it all for me.  Something that will use my computer skills but not my lack of sewing skills.  Is there anything out there like that?
> 
> If so, what would you suggest for top of the line, mid range, and inexpensive?
> 
> I want to be able to put my kids names on shirts and some character pictures, etc.  Put my husband's company logo on a polo shirt.  Stuff like that.
> 
> Thanks!



Top of the line might be the Babylock Elisimo Gold. It has a camera in it that could take a picture of your logo and enable you to stitch it out without digitizing it. But it's in the $9,000 to $10,000 range. I agree that a Brother 770 would be able to handle everything you want to do except the logo until you can digitize it. Good luck and let us know what you decided.



smittette said:


> jiminykrikkit, if my sewing room looked like that it would mean that someone robbed me







ivey_family said:


> I've gotten a lot done on my towels and charms this week.  I even had time to applique a dress for dd.  The dress itself is from Kavio, who has lots of more girly styles than I've seen elsewhere.  You do have to watch the weight on their stuff though since some of it is thin like tissue t's.  Anyway,  here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applique Close-up - it's from Bunnycup, a raggy design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a shirt I did for myself a few weeks ago from Heather Sue's superhero designs after discovering that you cannot buy a Batgirl shirt in anything but Junior sizes.   The guy at the comic shop was impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all have a great week!
> Regards,
> C.



Love that dress! You did an awesome job! And your daughter is a cutie pie! My DH always wants his things "understated", so your shirt would be perfect for him. You did a great job!



goteamwood said:


> I was annoyed too with not being able to save so I contacted them about it, they said they want people to be happy so if you do buy it and decide it isn't for you, they will refund your purchase. Which, being in systems admin for more than a decade, I can tell you, software companies just don't do. But yeah, the alpha thing is awesome.
> 
> I love the batman shirt.  We are a superhero/comic nerd family so I think my kids have had batman in every size since 0-3. They had adorable onesies that were 0-3M but were HUGE on them when they were born and my husband asked every day for the almost-3-months that it took for them to fit wether they could wear them yet. When they outgrew them, we put the outfits onto stuffed animals a friend brought to the boys in the hospital when they were born, and they still sleep with them. They call them SuperMonkey and BatElephant.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine if I had an embroidery machine back then, not that I would have had time or energy to make anything.
> 
> I have to admit seeing all your praise for how neat my sewing room was made me feel like a charlatan or something. LIES, ALL LIES! This is what the other side looked like. (and don't even get me started on the closet!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But...
> That motivated me to clean it up and now it looks like this:



Those super hero onsies are so cute and it's fun to see the boys at that age! Great idea to dress their stuffed animals with the onsies.

My sewing room is small, so I have to keep it organized and clutter-free. If it's messy, things get lost and I can't get anything accomplished. I love your space. Cluttered or not.



goteamwood said:


> I have to say I don't think there is much sewing skill in embroidery, you could do it without strong sewing skill. Any of the computerized embroidery machines can put names, characters and logos (though you would have to either buy software or pay someone to digitize the logo.) I could see being able to just use the embroidery machine w/o sewing at all. The much-recommened Brother PE770 is on the lower end of the price range and I think it is a great place to start. You can find it on Amazon for the $550-650 range but plan on spending at least another $100-200 on misc supplies like stabilizers, thread, special curved scissors if you want to do appliqués, blank shirts ( you will ruin some, I still do.) and fabric to use for the appliques. It adds up quickly. Oh, and the embroidery designs... I think my $550 PE770 quickly became $1000 once I added in all that stuff.
> 
> 
> I am more than a little annoyed that it is ruining stuff. But I started w/ a onesie, and I think the oily gunk was getting on the neck area because it is a super small opening and it was rubbing against the presser foot. I ended up cutting the onesie in half and letting it finish, but without the flappy part it wasn't getting on the fabric. So the one I posted I did on the new machine, and I am going to try again on the little one today. I used the already-ruined onesie to wipe around the presserfoot and a TON of gunk came off, I am hoping it will help. But yeah, super annoying. My  machine works great and is whisper quiet but I can't actually use it or it ruins shirts.



Here's a tutorial for a really easy way to appliqué or embroider on a onesie. Maybe it's the way you do it anyway, but thought you might want to take a look.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbRFlSMiQlI



karice2 said:


> I'm back. The new sewing machine came and I am over the moon. I have spent time time at Joanns getting my notions and stuff together. I also took advantage of the open house to sign up for 4 classes at 50% off.
> 
> I have also taken advantage of some of their great pattern sales. So far Butterick, Simplicity have both had 5 for $5 sales. I got a few. I also got a jelly roll on sale to make a jelly roll quilt top. It went ok I guess.
> 
> I still have a lot to learn but looking forward to finally doing something for me since this whole past year has been about helping my dad recover from his stroke.
> 
> In case anyone cares, I am signed up for Sewing Skills 102, Sewing Skills 103, Zipper Skills  and quilting 101 with mom at Joann's.
> 
> There is another fabric store called G Street Fabrics which is 3 minutes from work. I have signed up for a pattern alteration class and a hand finishing class there. That place is more like a couture apprenticeship school, they go all the way up to pattern making there. Not ready for that quite yet but I do well in structured programs so I may check it out.
> 
> So excited.
> 
> 
> Kim
> 
> P.S. I did start my fabric stash.



Starting a fabric stash is the easiest part! And lots of fun. Looks like you're going to learn a lot over the next few weeks. Good for you. For myself, I have to learn something, then work on that for a while before muddying up my brain with more. At least now that I'm a bit older, that's the way it works. I'm glad you plan to utilize your machine to its fullest. Just be sure to have lots of fun with whatever you do and post lots of pictures here!



smittette said:


> And with no further ado...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a bonus - This one's going to be for one of our days at that other theme park in Orlando this summer.



Yay for getting to finally post pictures! You did a great job on that dress. Yes, the sheer fabric has a mind of it's own. I usually pin it to within an inch of its life. Love the frankenpattern skills too!


----------



## pyrxtc

Where can I find embroidery links for Nightmare before Christmas stuff. The bigger it stitches out, the better. The guy who owns the quilt shop near me has a daughter who loves this movie and he says he cannot find anything online. I know it's because some are hidden but this thread can help me. Thanks !


----------



## hey_jude

pyrxtc said:


> Where can I find embroidery links for Nightmare before Christmas stuff. The bigger it stitches out, the better. The guy who owns the quilt shop near me has a daughter who loves this movie and he says he cannot find anything online. I know it's because some are hidden but this thread can help me. Thanks !



Heather Sue has some.  Search NBC to find them.  I've used the Zero one for my daughter.

Judy


----------



## pyrxtc

hey_jude said:


> Heather Sue has some.  Search NBC to find them.  I've used the Zero one for my daughter.
> 
> Judy



What is NBC ?


----------



## cogero

pyrxtc said:


> What is NBC ?




Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## FutureMrsC

Jumping in to say NBC is Nightmare Before Christmas, I think. "Zero" is Jack Skellington's dog


----------



## hey_jude

pyrxtc said:


> What is NBC ?



As others have said it is Nightmare Before Christmas but I also wanted to clarify in case it was clear that you need to use NCB when searching Heather's site for her Nightmare Before Christmas designs.  She has a few (Zero, Sally, Jack and the logo and some clippies).  

Judy


----------



## pyrxtc

cogero said:


> Nightmare Before Christmas





FutureMrsC said:


> Jumping in to say NBC is Nightmare Before Christmas, I think. "Zero" is Jack Skellington's dog



I thought it might be another site.  

I know I've someone on here do bigger versions. Anyone know where those were gotten cuz Heather's sizes only go to 4x6. Maybe I should be asking about applique ??


----------



## goteamwood

pyrxtc said:


> I thought it might be another site.
> 
> I know I've someone on here do bigger versions. Anyone know where those were gotten cuz Heather's sizes only go to 4x6. Maybe I should be asking about applique ??



Hers go to 6x10 except the clippies which are more for hair clips and such. They just say they also include 4 inch because some designers don't.


----------



## hey_jude

pyrxtc said:


> I thought it might be another site.
> 
> I know I've someone on here do bigger versions. Anyone know where those were gotten cuz Heather's sizes only go to 4x6. Maybe I should be asking about applique ??



The Zero files I got from Heather definitely included 4x4, 5x7 and 6x10 sizes. 


Judy


----------



## sewmess

Question:

I'm just starting to think about designs to acquire for the new machine (which should either be at my house, my MIL's house, or on it's way) and I was looking for some great designer's.  I know Heather Sue has been mentioned, but would I find her on Etsy, or somewhere else?

My idea (right now) is to play with the pre-loaded designs, get comfortable with the machine, build up a design fund and then go buy.  That's the plan, lets see if I stick with it.


----------



## disneychic2

sewmess said:


> Question:
> 
> I'm just starting to think about designs to acquire for the new machine (which should either be at my house, my MIL's house, or on it's way) and I was looking for some great designer's.  I know Heather Sue has been mentioned, but would I find her on Etsy, or somewhere else?
> 
> My idea (right now) is to play with the pre-loaded designs, get comfortable with the machine, build up a design fund and then go buy.  That's the plan, lets see if I stick with it.




Here you go:
http://www.froufroubyheathersue.com/

She's got a sale going for April, too. I love her designs!


----------



## sewdisney

disneychic2 said:


> Here you go:
> http://www.froufroubyheathersue.com/
> 
> She's got a sale going for April, too. I love her designs!



I would also like to add that HeatherSue's designs sew out perfectly!    I have never had a problem with any of her designs!


----------



## sewmess

disneychic2 said:


> Here you go:
> http://www.froufroubyheathersue.com/
> 
> She's got a sale going for April, too. I love her designs!





sewdisney said:


> I would also like to add that HeatherSue's designs sew out perfectly!    I have never had a problem with any of her designs!



Thanks!  (Even for the enabler, Lois)


----------



## nannye

I'm looking for an I'm going to Disney world design anyone know where I can find one? I thought heathe sue had one buti can't find any
Thanks


----------



## nannye

I know some people do their appliquees on felt and was wondering why and how. I'd also love to do some dangly appliquees from a dress and I'm thinking this is how?

Thanks


----------



## cogero

Felt is a touchy topic in the custom world. When I use felt I use it to test a design I have never done or for my boy with sensory issues. Also if it is going to make an appliqué pop. The secret to felt is to make sure it is trimmed properly.


----------



## disneychic2

sewmess said:


> Thanks!  (Even for the enabler, Lois)



LOL, Any time!



cogero said:


> Felt is a touchy topic in the custom world. When I use felt I use it to test a design I have never done or for my boy with sensory issues. Also if it is going to make an appliqué pop. The secret to felt is to make sure it is trimmed properly.



How are you feeling these days???


----------



## cogero

Pretty good, I have between 8-10 weeks left if not less. I am doing my 3 hour glucose test right now. Yesterday I was having a rough day but today is much better.


----------



## hey_jude

nannye said:


> I know some people do their appliquees on felt and was wondering why and how. I'd also love to do some dangly appliquees from a dress and I'm thinking this is how?





cogero said:


> Felt is a touchy topic in the custom world. When I use felt I use it to test a design I have never done or for my boy with sensory issues. Also if it is going to make an appliqué pop. The secret to felt is to make sure it is trimmed properly.




I agree with cogero - it is definitely a touchy topic...it seems to be one of those looks that people either really like or really dislike.  

I did these 2 shirts last week partially because I've never done one that way and wanted to experiment.  I really liked the idea that the wrong side of the sewing wouldn't be directly against their skin when the shirts were worn.










I did like the way they turned out but it was white felt on a white shirt so there wasn't the 'pop' affect that cogero mentioned. 

As for your thought of dangly appliques, I would do them in the hoop like clippies (with felt) and insert add ribbon in the appropriate spot (presumably between the fabric front side and the felt back side).

Judy


----------



## goteamwood

nannye said:


> I know some people do their appliquees on felt and was wondering why and how. I'd also love to do some dangly appliquees from a dress and I'm thinking this is how?
> 
> Thanks





cogero said:


> Felt is a touchy topic in the custom world. When I use felt I use it to test a design I have never done or for my boy with sensory issues. Also if it is going to make an appliqué pop. The secret to felt is to make sure it is trimmed properly.





hey_jude said:


> I agree with cogero - it is definitely a touchy topic...it seems to be one of those looks that people either really like or really dislike.
> 
> I did these 2 shirts last week partially because I've never done one that way and wanted to experiment.  I really liked the idea that the wrong side of the sewing wouldn't be directly against their skin when the shirts were worn.
> 
> I did like the way they turned out but it was white felt on a white shirt so there wasn't the 'pop' affect that cogero mentioned.
> 
> As for your thought of dangly appliques, I would do them in the hoop like clippies (with felt) and insert add ribbon in the appropriate spot (presumably between the fabric front side and the felt back side).
> 
> Judy



I have seen some of the launches where the appliqués are on felt and I wondered about that too. I sort of understand after trying to put an appliqué on a skirt panel of a grace dress this week and it wasnt as taut as it needed to be and by the time it was satin stitching it was all misaligned.
I did out Minnie safari on felt to cover up a botched one of the same when I made my own safari shirt last year. I ruined 2 shirts making it and I was able to salvage the one. It's super thick though with two appliqués and the felt so I would never sell it like that!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MommyBell08

Subbing


----------



## MommyBell08

Subbing


----------



## dianemom2

nannye said:


> I know some people do their appliquees on felt and was wondering why and how. I'd also love to do some dangly appliquees from a dress and I'm thinking this is how?
> 
> Thanks


I see that you got some answers about your felt question.  I am one of those people who is not crazy about doing appliques on felt.  I don't feel like i ever get them trimmed nicely enough.



cogero said:


> Pretty good, I have between 8-10 weeks left if not less. I am doing my 3 hour glucose test right now. Yesterday I was having a rough day but today is much better.


Sorry that you had a rough day yesterday.  I hope that you are feeling better now.  I didn't realize that you were due in just a couple of months.  That's so exciting!  Have you sewn anything for the baby yet?



MommyBell08 said:


> Subbing


Welcome!

Well, I have not done too much sewing in the past few weeks.  DH wasn't feeling good for about a week and then we had company for a week so things were a little bit crazy.  Add in spring break and that completely took away my sewing time.

I did make some of those cooling neck wraps for our trip to Disney in June.  Thanks to Jen for suggesting them!
Here are the ones I made for my in-laws.  I know they wouldn't wear Disney ones.  I made them with snowmen on them just to be funny.




Then here are the ones I made for my family:



The kids are fighting over who gets the 7 Dwarfs one.   If I had know that they would both want those, I would have made 2 of them.  I might still go back and make another one since they were a cinch to make.  I think these would be a perfect addition to our list of things we regularly make for Big Gives.  Plus even a new seamstress could make them as they are really just a long tube that has been divided and filled with the beads.

Then our FB group had another launch on Tuesday night.  Here are pictures of the things I had in the launch:












I was thrilled that 2 out of my 3 items sold.  The princess dress, which I thought would do well, was the one that didn't get sold.  Now I need to figure out what to do with it.  LOL!


----------



## nannye

I am doing a safari Minnie shirt, I wanted to do a ribbon bow for it. I was wondering what to do for te edges of the ribbon, I have heard I née to heat seal them, how should I do that? 

Also bac to te question of te felt what about te "dangles"as I called them I am thinking of the Ollie girls dresses tha I've seen recently with appliquees that dangle from ribbon from the waistband. If I did a regular one sided appliquee what would I do to e back so it has a clean finish? I could glue felt to he back or plain material and then cut around it for a cleaner r finish or if it is a symmetrical design, do 2 and glue them together. If it isn't a symmetrical design can. Invert the design? 

Thanks
Erin


----------



## sewmess

dianemom2 said:


> Then our FB group had another launch on Tuesday night.  Here are pictures of the things I had in the launch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thrilled that 2 out of my 3 items sold.  The princess dress, which I thought would do well, was the one that didn't get sold.  Now I need to figure out what to do with it.  LOL!



I glanced through the launch, but I didn't see the princess one, so maybe not enough people saw it.  The Bugs Life one is super cute!! 



nannye said:


> I am doing a safari Minnie shirt, I wanted to do a ribbon bow for it. I was wondering what to do for te edges of the ribbon, I have heard I née to heat seal them, how should I do that?
> 
> Also bac to te question of te felt what about te "dangles"as I called them I am thinking of the Ollie girls dresses tha I've seen recently with appliquees that dangle from ribbon from the waistband. If I did a regular one sided appliquee what would I do to e back so it has a clean finish? I could glue felt to he back or plain material and then cut around it for a cleaner r finish or if it is a symmetrical design, do 2 and glue them together. If it isn't a symmetrical design can. Invert the design?
> 
> Thanks
> Erin



I haven't done any embroidery on felt, but I do make a lot of 3-D things so I might have an idea on how to cover the back stitching.  stitch your design, and then sew another piece of fabric to the front, "good side" to "good side", sewing along the perimeter of the design, leaving an inch opening.  Trim a scant 1/4 inch (1 cm?) from your sewing line and turn it right side out through the opening and slip stitch the opening.  I'm just throwing this out there, and now I've presented it, I'm going to have to try it to see how badly it would warp the stitching, but it might work.

Really, I'd probably investigate how HeatherSue's clippies construction works and do that.  I'm notorious for making things harder than they need to be.


My PE500 was at the house when I got home and after walking the dog I got to open it up and start playing.  I have a mug rug for a swap at another sight that I'm working on so it was the test.  I need to actually work on sizing, but I wrote a whole phrase and it looks great!!  I need to do more!!!


----------



## dianemom2

nannye said:


> Also bac to te question of te felt what about te "dangles"as I called them I am thinking of the Ollie girls dresses tha I've seen recently with appliquees that dangle from ribbon from the waistband. If I did a regular one sided appliquee what would I do to e back so it has a clean finish? I could glue felt to he back or plain material and then cut around it for a cleaner r finish or if it is a symmetrical design, do 2 and glue them together. If it isn't a symmetrical design can. Invert the design?
> 
> Thanks
> Erin


 I think that some people leave the back blank but i like it better when the design is inverted and sewn onto the back.

I missed the part about sealing the ends of the ribbon.  I do what other people do and just hold the end near a lit lighter.  You don't have to even put the ribbon into the flame.  It will immediately melt a bit and seal the ends.  Just pull it away from the flame the second it starts to melt.  Always works great for me.


----------



## ColonelHathi

nannye said:


> I am doing a safari Minnie shirt, I wanted to do a ribbon bow for it. I was wondering what to do for te edges of the ribbon, I have heard I née to heat seal them, how should I do that?
> Thanks
> Erin



I have used fray check on ribbon to seal the ends, and it works well.  I make little ribbon hair clippies and korkers for DD and use it all the time.  Much less scary than heat sealing too - I would be afraid of burning too much off the ribbon or burning myself or something else, lol.


----------



## sewdisney

nannye said:


> I am doing a safari Minnie shirt, I wanted to do a ribbon bow for it. I was wondering what to do for te edges of the ribbon, I have heard I née to heat seal them, how should I do that?
> 
> Also bac to te question of te felt what about te "dangles"as I called them I am thinking of the Ollie girls dresses tha I've seen recently with appliquees that dangle from ribbon from the waistband. If I did a regular one sided appliquee what would I do to e back so it has a clean finish? I could glue felt to he back or plain material and then cut around it for a cleaner r finish or if it is a symmetrical design, do 2 and glue them together. If it isn't a symmetrical design can. Invert the design?
> 
> Thanks
> Erin



It is very easy to heat seal ribbon.  You just need a lighter or a candle.  After you cut the ribbon to the length you want it, place the cut edge near the flame and wave the end of the ribbon close to the edge of the flame of either the lighter or the candle.   You will see the end actually melt.  You don't want to let it stay in one place near the flame- you will burn the ribbon so make sure it is moving while near the flame.  

PRACTICE a few times with the ribbon you will be using so you can get the "feel" of how close you need to get to the flame and how long you need to keep it by the flame.

Good Luck!


----------



## PurpleEars

disneychic2 said:


> And I have absolutely NO idea what else I was going to quote, but I'm sure it was someone's lovely creation. Hate when that happens. Of course I'm spending every 20 minutes getting a fresh ice pack for DH or taking one away. He was supposed to have simple gum surgery today, an hour procedure that turned into removal of a tooth that was deeply imbedded into his jaw. Two and a half hours later, they were finally done. He's in so much pain, I gave him another pain pill figuring it wouldn't kill him and I hated to see him so miserable. Oops, time to remove the ice. (Love the pics of the sewing spaces)



I am sorry to hear that your DH is having problems after his surgery. I hope he is feeling better today.



cogero said:


> Pretty good, I have between 8-10 weeks left if not less. I am doing my 3 hour glucose test right now. Yesterday I was having a rough day but today is much better.



I hope things will continue to be good for you over the next couple of months!



hey_jude said:


> I did these 2 shirts last week partially because I've never done one that way and wanted to experiment.  I really liked the idea that the wrong side of the sewing wouldn't be directly against their skin when the shirts were worn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did like the way they turned out but it was white felt on a white shirt so there wasn't the 'pop' affect that cogero mentioned.
> 
> As for your thought of dangly appliques, I would do them in the hoop like clippies (with felt) and insert add ribbon in the appropriate spot (presumably between the fabric front side and the felt back side).
> 
> Judy



The outfits look great! I may try doing applique on felt now that I have seen some examples of it.



dianemom2 said:


> Well, I have not done too much sewing in the past few weeks.  DH wasn't feeling good for about a week and then we had company for a week so things were a little bit crazy.  Add in spring break and that completely took away my sewing time.
> 
> I did make some of those cooling neck wraps for our trip to Disney in June.  Thanks to Jen for suggesting them!
> Here are the ones I made for my in-laws.  I know they wouldn't wear Disney ones.  I made them with snowmen on them just to be funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then here are the ones I made for my family:
> 
> 
> 
> The kids are fighting over who gets the 7 Dwarfs one.   If I had know that they would both want those, I would have made 2 of them.  I might still go back and make another one since they were a cinch to make.  I think these would be a perfect addition to our list of things we regularly make for Big Gives.  Plus even a new seamstress could make them as they are really just a long tube that has been divided and filled with the beads.
> 
> Then our FB group had another launch on Tuesday night.  Here are pictures of the things I had in the launch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thrilled that 2 out of my 3 items sold.  The princess dress, which I thought would do well, was the one that didn't get sold.  Now I need to figure out what to do with it.  LOL!



Sorry to hear that your husband wasn't doing well. The neck wraps look like they are a great idea. The launch outfits look great as usual. I am sure a little girl will be thrilled to have the princess dress!



sewmess said:


> My PE500 was at the house when I got home and after walking the dog I got to open it up and start playing.  I have a mug rug for a swap at another sight that I'm working on so it was the test.  I need to actually work on sizing, but I wrote a whole phrase and it looks great!!  I need to do more!!!



Congrats! I can't wait to see what you make with it!



dianemom2 said:


> I missed the part about sealing the ends of the ribbon.  I do what other people do and just hold the end near a lit lighter.  You don't have to even put the ribbon into the flame.  It will immediately melt a bit and seal the ends.  Just pull it away from the flame the second it starts to melt.  Always works great for me.



I agree that heat sealing ribbons is very easy to do (I used to dance so I had to heat seal ribbons on ballet slippers). It sounds scarier than it actually is!


----------



## BellePrincessBelle

I'm jumping in here since I just bought a bunch of downloads from Heathersue thanks to the mention on here.


----------



## McDuck

It's been a while since I checked in here.  I will resist the urge to go photo heavy with everything I have sewn since I last posted (which I don't even remember when it was!), and instead just share DD's Easter dress.  This was a Disney Fairies Simplicity pattern.





I am working on the final touches to an Imagination Movers dress for an upcoming concert currently.  Hope to finish it tonight!


----------



## disneychic2

hey_jude said:


> I agree with cogero - it is definitely a touchy topic...it seems to be one of those looks that people either really like or really dislike.
> 
> I did these 2 shirts last week partially because I've never done one that way and wanted to experiment.  I really liked the idea that the wrong side of the sewing wouldn't be directly against their skin when the shirts were worn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did like the way they turned out but it was white felt on a white shirt so there wasn't the 'pop' affect that cogero mentioned.
> 
> Judy



I think those outfits are darling! Felt or not, they work!



MommyBell08 said:


> Subbing



Welcome! Do you sew? You'll find lots of help/inspiration here if you do. And we like to see pictures of anything you make, so don't be shy.



dianemom2 said:


> Well, I have not done too much sewing in the past few weeks.  DH wasn't feeling good for about a week and then we had company for a week so things were a little bit crazy.  Add in spring break and that completely took away my sewing time.
> 
> I did make some of those cooling neck wraps for our trip to Disney in June.  Thanks to Jen for suggesting them!
> Here are the ones I made for my in-laws.  I know they wouldn't wear Disney ones.  I made them with snowmen on them just to be funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then here are the ones I made for my family:
> 
> 
> 
> The kids are fighting over who gets the 7 Dwarfs one.   If I had know that they would both want those, I would have made 2 of them.  I might still go back and make another one since they were a cinch to make.  I think these would be a perfect addition to our list of things we regularly make for Big Gives.  Plus even a new seamstress could make them as they are really just a long tube that has been divided and filled with the beads.
> 
> Then our FB group had another launch on Tuesday night.  Here are pictures of the things I had in the launch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thrilled that 2 out of my 3 items sold.  The princess dress, which I thought would do well, was the one that didn't get sold.  Now I need to figure out what to do with it.  LOL!



First, sorry to hear your DH has not been feeling well. Hope he's better now.

The neck coolers look great. I'm sure you'll be glad you have them in that heat!

Congrats on the successful launch. Your things are always so beautiful and these were no exception. 



sewmess said:


> My PE500 was at the house when I got home and after walking the dog I got to open it up and start playing.  I have a mug rug for a swap at another sight that I'm working on so it was the test.  I need to actually work on sizing, but I wrote a whole phrase and it looks great!!  I need to do more!!!



 Yay! Have fun!



BellePrincessBelle said:


> I'm jumping in here since I just bought a bunch of downloads from Heathersue thanks to the mention on here.



You will love how her things stitch out! Don't forget to post pics of everything.



McDuck said:


> It's been a while since I checked in here.  I will resist the urge to go photo heavy with everything I have sewn since I last posted (which I don't even remember when it was!), and instead just share DD's Easter dress.  This was a Disney Fairies Simplicity pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on the final touches to an Imagination Movers dress for an upcoming concert currently.  Hope to finish it tonight!



What a beautiful job you did and your DD is beautiful as well. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## disneychic2

cogero said:


> Pretty good, I have between 8-10 weeks left if not less. I am doing my 3 hour glucose test right now. Yesterday I was having a rough day but today is much better.



Ooops, missed your quote first time around. Sorry to hear about your rough day. Hope those are few and far between! Glad you are feeling better and that your glucose test doesn't turn up anything to be concerned about.


----------



## pyrxtc

McDuck said:


> It's been a while since I checked in here.  I will resist the urge to go photo heavy with everything I have sewn since I last posted (which I don't even remember when it was!), and instead just share DD's Easter dress.  This was a Disney Fairies Simplicity pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on the final touches to an Imagination Movers dress for an upcoming concert currently.  Hope to finish it tonight!



Easter dress looks great. That pattern is easy to work with and I love the flutter sleeves on it. 

I know I missed a lot of quotes but everything is so cute as always. I like the launch outfits and want to know where you got the princess dresses fabric you used in the princess dress.

Now, I have a question for all of you......

I have mentioned that I borrowed my Aunt's embroidery machine, I would like to ask her about buying it from her or something since I know she never uses it. I don't know what to offer since it is missing so many parts, specifically the embroidery attachment so right now it is just a fancy sewing machine. It is a Brother Pacesetter PC-8500. It does not have the embroidery arm, the card reader, the software, only one hoop instead of the 3 she bought it with and no extra's. It can only be used as a sewing machine but has some cooler stitches than mine does and can do a large font text (1 inch tall). After researching online, I cannot find many for sale. In fact I only found 1 and it's on Ebay for $650 with everything included. It was made in 2002 and my Aunt got it used about 4 or 5 years ago and only used it about 4 times in the first few months and then it sat around until her ex-SIL borrowed it for the last two years where it has sat around for a year without being used. (She is the one who lost all the pieces) I am going to call Brother today and see which parts I can order to make it work again and how much it would cost. I can't see the parts being too cheap plus the online chat person told me that I cannot buy the card reader or the software at all to replace that part. Aunt's only has the 5x7 hoop but it has a really cool touch screen. It also seriously needs a cleaning since when I used it yesterday to stitch out a few names it had a burning smell to it.

What would you offer ?? My sister, who doesn't sew, says to just ask to keep it if I am buying the parts. My Aunt tends to "collect" things and he house if very full and would have forgotten it at her ex-SIL's if I hadn't asked to borrow it. She is one of my favorite Aunt's and nothing she has is junk, all beautiful things but they do sit around, kind of like I do sometimes. Sometimes things are just pretty........


----------



## goteamwood

McDuck said:


> It's been a while since I checked in here.  I will resist the urge to go photo heavy with everything I have sewn since I last posted (which I don't even remember when it was!), and instead just share DD's Easter dress.  This was a Disney Fairies Simplicity pattern.
> 
> http://s871.photobucket.com/user/donald991/media/IMG_5592_zpsc6c272e3.jpg.html
> 
> I am working on the final touches to an Imagination Movers dress for an upcoming concert currently.  Hope to finish it tonight!



That is a great dress. Very cute and the model is adorable.



pyrxtc said:


> Easter dress looks great. That pattern is easy to work with and I love the flutter sleeves on it.
> 
> I know I missed a lot of quotes but everything is so cute as always. I like the launch outfits and want to know where you got the princess dresses fabric you used in the princess dress.
> 
> Now, I have a question for all of you......
> 
> I have mentioned that I borrowed my Aunt's embroidery machine, I would like to ask her about buying it from her or something since I know she never uses it. I don't know what to offer since it is missing so many parts, specifically the embroidery attachment so right now it is just a fancy sewing machine. It is a Brother Pacesetter PC-8500. It does not have the embroidery arm, the card reader, the software, only one hoop instead of the 3 she bought it with and no extra's. It can only be used as a sewing machine but has some cooler stitches than mine does and can do a large font text (1 inch tall). After researching online, I cannot find many for sale. In fact I only found 1 and it's on Ebay for $650 with everything included. It was made in 2002 and my Aunt got it used about 4 or 5 years ago and only used it about 4 times in the first few months and then it sat around until her ex-SIL borrowed it for the last two years where it has sat around for a year without being used. (She is the one who lost all the pieces) I am going to call Brother today and see which parts I can order to make it work again and how much it would cost. I can't see the parts being too cheap plus the online chat person told me that I cannot buy the card reader or the software at all to replace that part. Aunt's only has the 5x7 hoop but it has a really cool touch screen. It also seriously needs a cleaning since when I used it yesterday to stitch out a few names it had a burning smell to it.
> 
> What would you offer ?? My sister, who doesn't sew, says to just ask to keep it if I am buying the parts. My Aunt tends to "collect" things and he house if very full and would have forgotten it at her ex-SIL's if I hadn't asked to borrow it. She is one of my favorite Aunt's and nothing she has is junk, all beautiful things but they do sit around, kind of like I do sometimes. Sometimes things are just pretty........



I don't have any idea what would be a reasonable offer, but maybe look online and find your nearest brother service dealer and ask what they'd offer for trade to give an idea. Also ask what the cost for service to clean and get it up and running. I just had mine in for a tune up and it was $160. Nothing wrong with it just clean and oil. 
Maybe they would have a lead on replacement parts too? Also you can make a search alert on eBay to notify you if there are matching auctions listed for the machine. 
 I think it's possible you will find yourself spending quite a lot to get it going.  it might be cheaper to get a new 5x7 pe770 for $500-600 range than buy all the replacement parts, pay your aunt a fair price and have it serviced. But maybe you can get a trade in price from a shop? 


Speaking of embroidery machines, I had a chance to try out using both of my machines at once yesterday working on a couple dress projects and some t-shirts for etsy orders. I have to say I don't think having two machines running at once did anything for my productivity. I ended up ruining 3 t-shirts and a bib. And got 3 t-shirts and an appliqué for a dress done. I think t-shirts just require too much babysitting, especially with appliqués. I ended up having tension issues with the bobbin on one while I was trimming the other so all the stitches were white instead of yellow.  then somehow the other shirt I had been working on the new machine got misaligned and I had to pitch it, did it over and the second time it was ok
Until the very last step and the satin stich was a little off and didn't cover the (unfortunately darker) tack down. It was heather sues safari donald which I have done lots of times but this was the first time in 6x10.  Plus it wasn't placed right. So the bib was ruined because I spelled the name wrong.  I put 3 ms in Emmett. Emmmett. You think the mom would notice? 

I was thinking having two machines would be great getting more done but I think with kids little shirts there is too much potential for disaster. I
Did have both running and used my sewing machine at the same time which was exciting. Until I realized I have to do both shirts over. Gah!
Guess maybe ill sell the 770 and put that toward my new machine. Or toward more blank shirts I guess at the rate I'm going.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## pyrxtc

Oh, and the machine also doesn't have the foot pedal or the power cord. Those were lost too.


----------



## sewdisney

pyrxtc said:


> Oh, and the machine also doesn't have the foot pedal or the power cord. Those were lost too.



To be honest, with as many pieces that are missing, I would think that you will be paying more getting replacement parts than getting a new machine.  If you get a new machine, you will have ALL the parts (like the card reader).


----------



## cukal6

I love browsing through all the posts on this site.  You are all so creative!  Maybe someday I will learn to sew...
I would love to hear where I can buy some of your creations.  After 2 boys, I finally have a little princess that I would really like to dress up for our trips!!


----------



## Daisy'sMama

This Dress is gorgeous! I love your work and I can't believe it didn't sell.
May I ask where you found the fabric with the dresses on it? PLEASEEEEEEEEEE?
thanks!
Stephanie


----------



## pyrxtc

sewdisney said:


> To be honest, with as many pieces that are missing, I would think that you will be paying more getting replacement parts than getting a new machine.  If you get a new machine, you will have ALL the parts (like the card reader).



I can get the arm for $300 and the card reader and software for $150. I called my dealer this morning. he will throw in the power cord. I just need to find where I could buy more cards and how much. It might be worth the new machine but this one goes up to a very large hoop and has a touchscreen for placement and such.



cukal6 said:


> I love browsing through all the posts on this site.  You are all so creative!  Maybe someday I will learn to sew...
> I would love to hear where I can buy some of your creations.  After 2 boys, I finally have a little princess that I would really like to dress up for our trips!!



A lot of the posters have their Etsy shop in their signature if you look. They are not allowed to sell here.


----------



## dianemom2

sewmess said:


> I glanced through the launch, but I didn't see the princess one, so maybe not enough people saw it.  The Bugs Life one is super cute!!
> 
> My PE500 was at the house when I got home and after walking the dog I got to open it up and start playing.  I have a mug rug for a swap at another sight that I'm working on so it was the test.  I need to actually work on sizing, but I wrote a whole phrase and it looks great!!  I need to do more!!!


To be honest I didn't have the best pictures of the dress.  I just ordered a child sized dress form so I am hoping to get some new pictures and get it sold!

Hooray for your new machine.  I've never made a mug rug but I have made a coffee cup cozy.



BellePrincessBelle said:


> I'm jumping in here since I just bought a bunch of downloads from Heathersue thanks to the mention on here.


You'll love Heathersue's designs.  They are great!



McDuck said:


>


Adorable girl and terrific dress!  I hope you had a wonderful holiday!



pyrxtc said:


> I have mentioned that I borrowed my Aunt's embroidery machine, I would like to ask her about buying it from her or something since I know she never uses it. I don't know what to offer since it is missing so many parts, specifically the embroidery attachment so right now it is just a fancy sewing machine. It is a Brother Pacesetter PC-8500. It does not have the embroidery arm, the card reader, the software, only one hoop instead of the 3 she bought it with and no extra's. It can only be used as a sewing machine but has some cooler stitches than mine does and can do a large font text (1 inch tall). After researching online, I cannot find many for sale. In fact I only found 1 and it's on Ebay for $650 with everything included. It was made in 2002 and my Aunt got it used about 4 or 5 years ago and only used it about 4 times in the first few months and then it sat around until her ex-SIL borrowed it for the last two years where it has sat around for a year without being used. (She is the one who lost all the pieces) I am going to call Brother today and see which parts I can order to make it work again and how much it would cost. I can't see the parts being too cheap plus the online chat person told me that I cannot buy the card reader or the software at all to replace that part. Aunt's only has the 5x7 hoop but it has a really cool touch screen. It also seriously needs a cleaning since when I used it yesterday to stitch out a few names it had a burning smell to it.


Make sure you get it checked over well before you invest any money into the machine.  I'd start with that cleaning that it needed and go from there.  I'd want to make sure that the burning smell isn't something electrical inside the machine.  I also want to second what Jen said.  You need to carefully consider how much money you put into an older machine.  These machines do not have as long a lifespan as our moms' sewing machines.  The 8500 could possible be at the end of its lifetime.  I know it has some great features like the touch screen etc so if you can get it going again without investing too much money, that would be terrific.  Also, you can purchase designs in the internet and download them onto a card that you put into the machine.  Don't spend money on the embroidery cards themselves.  What you need is called PED Basic.  You can order it from Walmart.com for around $100.  Here is the link:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/2171274?w...1=g&wl2=&wl3=21486607510&wl4=&wl5=pla&veh=sem

My old Ellageo did not have a USB port so I would buy designs and load them onto the PED Basic card and then transfer them to my machine.  Does the 8500 have a floppy disk drive too?  Because you can also buy a floppy disk writer that attaches to your USB port on your computer. They only cost about $10.  Then you can put designs on floppy disks and use those in the 8500.  

Definitely keep watch on Ebay for the extra hoops and the embroidery machine attachment.  You do see the hoops all the time and from time to time somebody will sell only the embroidery unit.



Daisy'sMama said:


> This Dress is gorgeous! I love your work and I can't believe it didn't sell.
> May I ask where you found the fabric with the dresses on it? PLEASEEEEEEEEEE?
> thanks!
> Stephanie


Thanks!  I am hoping that the dress will still get sold.
I got the dress fabric on Fabric.com.  I forget which one but it was either Riley Blake or Michael Miller fabric. 



goteamwood said:


> Speaking of embroidery machines, I had a chance to try out using both of my machines at once yesterday working on a couple dress projects and some t-shirts for etsy orders. I have to say I don't think having two machines running at once did anything for my productivity. I ended up ruining 3 t-shirts and a bib. And got 3 t-shirts and an appliqué for a dress done. I think t-shirts just require too much babysitting, especially with appliqués. I ended up having tension issues with the bobbin on one while I was trimming the other so all the stitches were white instead of yellow.  then somehow the other shirt I had been working on the new machine got misaligned and I had to pitch it, did it over and the second time it was ok
> Until the very last step and the satin stich was a little off and didn't cover the (unfortunately darker) tack down. It was heather sues safari donald which I have done lots of times but this was the first time in 6x10.  Plus it wasn't placed right. So the bib was ruined because I spelled the name wrong.  I put 3 ms in Emmett. Emmmett. You think the mom would notice?
> 
> I was thinking having two machines would be great getting more done but I think with kids little shirts there is too much potential for disaster. I
> Did have both running and used my sewing machine at the same time which was exciting. Until I realized I have to do both shirts over. Gah!
> Guess maybe ill sell the 770 and put that toward my new machine. Or toward more blank shirts I guess at the rate I'm going.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


Sorry that you ruined shirts and weren't as productive as you hoped.  I like to sew or do some cutting while my machine does some of the satin stitching but they really do need some babysitting.  Especially certain designs.  I'd think that if you decided to sell the 770, you would get a nice amount back out of it.


----------



## PurpleEars

BellePrincessBelle said:


> I'm jumping in here since I just bought a bunch of downloads from Heathersue thanks to the mention on here.



How exciting! I am sure you will have lots of fun stitching them out!



McDuck said:


> It's been a while since I checked in here.  I will resist the urge to go photo heavy with everything I have sewn since I last posted (which I don't even remember when it was!), and instead just share DD's Easter dress.  This was a Disney Fairies Simplicity pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on the final touches to an Imagination Movers dress for an upcoming concert currently.  Hope to finish it tonight!



The dress looks great! The model is very cute looking too!



pyrxtc said:


> Now, I have a question for all of you......
> 
> I have mentioned that I borrowed my Aunt's embroidery machine, I would like to ask her about buying it from her or something since I know she never uses it. I don't know what to offer since it is missing so many parts, specifically the embroidery attachment so right now it is just a fancy sewing machine. It is a Brother Pacesetter PC-8500. It does not have the embroidery arm, the card reader, the software, only one hoop instead of the 3 she bought it with and no extra's. It can only be used as a sewing machine but has some cooler stitches than mine does and can do a large font text (1 inch tall). After researching online, I cannot find many for sale. In fact I only found 1 and it's on Ebay for $650 with everything included. It was made in 2002 and my Aunt got it used about 4 or 5 years ago and only used it about 4 times in the first few months and then it sat around until her ex-SIL borrowed it for the last two years where it has sat around for a year without being used. (She is the one who lost all the pieces) I am going to call Brother today and see which parts I can order to make it work again and how much it would cost. I can't see the parts being too cheap plus the online chat person told me that I cannot buy the card reader or the software at all to replace that part. Aunt's only has the 5x7 hoop but it has a really cool touch screen. It also seriously needs a cleaning since when I used it yesterday to stitch out a few names it had a burning smell to it.
> 
> What would you offer ?? My sister, who doesn't sew, says to just ask to keep it if I am buying the parts. My Aunt tends to "collect" things and he house if very full and would have forgotten it at her ex-SIL's if I hadn't asked to borrow it. She is one of my favorite Aunt's and nothing she has is junk, all beautiful things but they do sit around, kind of like I do sometimes. Sometimes things are just pretty........



If I were in your shoes, I would just ask the aunt if she would consider parting with the machine since you enjoy sewing on it so much. If she agrees, you can then ask her how much she would like for it. You can evaluate if it is worthwhile after she gives you a price. I am a firm believer that "whoever names a price first loses."



goteamwood said:


> Speaking of embroidery machines, I had a chance to try out using both of my machines at once yesterday working on a couple dress projects and some t-shirts for etsy orders. I have to say I don't think having two machines running at once did anything for my productivity. I ended up ruining 3 t-shirts and a bib. And got 3 t-shirts and an appliqué for a dress done. I think t-shirts just require too much babysitting, especially with appliqués. I ended up having tension issues with the bobbin on one while I was trimming the other so all the stitches were white instead of yellow.  then somehow the other shirt I had been working on the new machine got misaligned and I had to pitch it, did it over and the second time it was ok
> Until the very last step and the satin stich was a little off and didn't cover the (unfortunately darker) tack down. It was heather sues safari donald which I have done lots of times but this was the first time in 6x10.  Plus it wasn't placed right. So the bib was ruined because I spelled the name wrong.  I put 3 ms in Emmett. Emmmett. You think the mom would notice?
> 
> I was thinking having two machines would be great getting more done but I think with kids little shirts there is too much potential for disaster. I
> Did have both running and used my sewing machine at the same time which was exciting. Until I realized I have to do both shirts over. Gah!
> Guess maybe ill sell the 770 and put that toward my new machine. Or toward more blank shirts I guess at the rate I'm going.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Oh no! I am so sorry to hear about your mishap with trying to work on multiple projects at the same time. Perhaps practice makes perfect?



cukal6 said:


> I love browsing through all the posts on this site.  You are all so creative!  Maybe someday I will learn to sew...
> I would love to hear where I can buy some of your creations.  After 2 boys, I finally have a little princess that I would really like to dress up for our trips!!



Welcome. Not every one sells here but you can often find people's etsy shops in their signatures. You can also PM the poster if you see an outfit you like. As a disclaimer, I do not sell so I am not in any conflict of interest.


----------



## disneychic2

pyrxtc said:


> Now, I have a question for all of you......
> 
> I have mentioned that I borrowed my Aunt's embroidery machine, I would like to ask her about buying it from her or something since I know she never uses it. I don't know what to offer since it is missing so many parts, specifically the embroidery attachment so right now it is just a fancy sewing machine. It is a Brother Pacesetter PC-8500. It does not have the embroidery arm, the card reader, the software, only one hoop instead of the 3 she bought it with and no extra's. It can only be used as a sewing machine but has some cooler stitches than mine does and can do a large font text (1 inch tall). After researching online, I cannot find many for sale. In fact I only found 1 and it's on Ebay for $650 with everything included. It was made in 2002 and my Aunt got it used about 4 or 5 years ago and only used it about 4 times in the first few months and then it sat around until her ex-SIL borrowed it for the last two years where it has sat around for a year without being used. (She is the one who lost all the pieces) I am going to call Brother today and see which parts I can order to make it work again and how much it would cost. I can't see the parts being too cheap plus the online chat person told me that I cannot buy the card reader or the software at all to replace that part. Aunt's only has the 5x7 hoop but it has a really cool touch screen. It also seriously needs a cleaning since when I used it yesterday to stitch out a few names it had a burning smell to it.
> 
> What would you offer ?? My sister, who doesn't sew, says to just ask to keep it if I am buying the parts. My Aunt tends to "collect" things and he house if very full and would have forgotten it at her ex-SIL's if I hadn't asked to borrow it. She is one of my favorite Aunt's and nothing she has is junk, all beautiful things but they do sit around, kind of like I do sometimes. Sometimes things are just pretty........



I had a Pacesetter 8500 that I traded in on my new machine in January. Maybe it was just me, but I didn't care for the embroidery part of it. As a sewing machine it was great. I agree with Jen and Diane that the money you have to put in to it, plus the awkwardness of putting a price on it to buy it from your aunt, would seem that a new embroidery machine would be your best bet. I know the touch screen is great, but everyone seems to really love the Brother 770. I wish you luck with your decision and hope you end up with something you're happy with. 



goteamwood said:


> Speaking of embroidery machines, I had a chance to try out using both of my machines at once yesterday working on a couple dress projects and some t-shirts for etsy orders. I have to say I don't think having two machines running at once did anything for my productivity. I ended up ruining 3 t-shirts and a bib. And got 3 t-shirts and an appliqué for a dress done. I think t-shirts just require too much babysitting, especially with appliqués. I ended up having tension issues with the bobbin on one while I was trimming the other so all the stitches were white instead of yellow.  then somehow the other shirt I had been working on the new machine got misaligned and I had to pitch it, did it over and the second time it was ok
> Until the very last step and the satin stich was a little off and didn't cover the (unfortunately darker) tack down. It was heather sues safari donald which I have done lots of times but this was the first time in 6x10.  Plus it wasn't placed right. So the bib was ruined because I spelled the name wrong.  I put 3 ms in Emmett. Emmmett. You think the mom would notice?
> 
> I was thinking having two machines would be great getting more done but I think with kids little shirts there is too much potential for disaster. I
> Did have both running and used my sewing machine at the same time which was exciting. Until I realized I have to do both shirts over. Gah!
> Guess maybe ill sell the 770 and put that toward my new machine. Or toward more blank shirts I guess at the rate I'm going.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



First, let me say how impressed I am that you keyed that long post from your iPhone! You go!

Sounds like Murphy's law was in effect for you with the machines. It is so frustrating to have to do things over again, never mind the expense! I know someone on here who needs to buy a 770. Am I allowed to say that? If you decide to try to multi-task with your machines again, I wish you better luck with it!


----------



## goteamwood

disneychic2 said:


> I had a Pacesetter 8500 that I traded in on my new machine in January. Maybe it was just me, but I didn't care for the embroidery part of it. As a sewing machine it was great. I agree with Jen and Diane that the money you have to put in to it, plus the awkwardness of putting a price on it to buy it from your aunt, would seem that a new embroidery machine would be your best bet. I know the touch screen is great, but everyone seems to really love the Brother 770. I wish you luck with your decision and hope you end up with something you're happy with.
> 
> First, let me say how impressed I am that you keyed that long post from your iPhone! You go!
> 
> Sounds like Murphy's law was in effect for you with the machines. It is so frustrating to have to do things over again, never mind the expense! I know someone on here who needs to buy a 770. Am I allowed to say that? If you decide to try to multi-task with your machines again, I wish you better luck with it!



Ha! I'm the mom that Internet meme "hey you mom with the iPhone ignoring your kids growing up" is about. They won't let me use the computer or do anything productive when they're awake but I can sneak in phone stuff. Mama needs a break sometimes! I guess some people are able to devote their attention to their kids 24/7 but I'm not those people! 

I think if I did more dresses w/ flat areas I could use both at once but the back part of the t-shirts needs constant vigilance and I'm afraid I'll screw up more than I'll get done trying to do two at a time.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Courtney829

goteamwood said:


> Ha! I'm the mom that Internet meme "hey you mom with the iPhone ignoring your kids growing up" is about. They won't let me use the computer or do anything productive when they're awake but I can sneak in phone stuff. Mama needs a break sometimes! I guess some people are able to devote their attention to their kids 24/7 but I'm not those people!
> 
> I think if I did more dresses w/ flat areas I could use both at once but the back part of the t-shirts needs constant vigilance and I'm afraid I'll screw up more than I'll get done trying to do two at a time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



http://friedokra4me.blogspot.com/2013/03/dear-mom-on-iphone-i-get-it.html is much more realistic than the other I think.  I choose to believe that my kids will not be scarred for life just because I don't pay attention to them every minute of every day.  

I'm contemplating getting this machine.  http://www.walmart.com/ip/Brother-Computerized-Sewing-and-Embroidery-Machine-SE-400/14237607  I know everyone talks about hoop envy and I'm sure I'll experience it but I want a sewing machine that does more than just the straight stitch that the vintage machine I'm borrowing does and I want an embroidery machine as well.  With limited space in my craft zone, I think a combo machine is best and my momma gets a 10% discount from Walmart so the price is within my budget.  Looking forward to tax season finally being over and having more crafting time!


----------



## goteamwood

A quick drive-by posting to share this cute dress I just finished for a friend's baby to wear to Disney next month. She will be 7 months, and this looks huge, but the baby is affectionately known as "chunk" since and is already wearing 9-12 months. I made the portrait peasant in size 1, I guess I will have to wait to see how it fits her. 




And a set I made for my husband's coworker who just had a baby boy and is a HUGE football fan. The birth announcement was deigned to look like he was the newest recruit for the Chicago bears so I think they will like it. Now if it could just warm up to romper weather around here.





And another project I am working on, this is a top, another portrait peasant, this will go under the Irelyns Peekaboo Ruffle dress, which I wanted to get done for the contest Fairytale designs is having on FB, but it has to be done by the 19th I think and I have only cut out the dress, not started assembly at all. I just LOVE how big the design is! Can't get used to that. I am doing this for another friend who has boy/girl twins who are going for their 3d birthday in sept, and having their birthday breakfast at Crystal Palace. The peasant top is just for layering since it will be a lot more convenient for rides and such the rest of the day w/o a big frilly dress.


----------



## pyrxtc

A few changes in my status from my last post. Aunt wants machine back so no machine for me. Plus, My Dad picked up a machine "on the side of the road" and now, somehow, he is getting my Singer too. I guess that gives me a new thing to "yard sale" for this year.

All of the drawers are there, the other two of them were in the kitchen being sorted out by us two. We found tons of fun things in the drawers including lots of original feet. Singer's Serial Number list says his machine is 1910 but on the Singer's "Tell Us your Story" says it was 1919 so something if off there.








He paid $25 for it, talked the guy down from $30. It has 2 rufflers and a few more feet than what is pictured here plus about 50 buttons and a WWII war ration token. Now he wants my machine to put in the table until he gets the one he bought restored. He plans on re-doing the table and getting the machine back to pristine. I have a few pages to print out for him so he can get started.


----------



## goteamwood

pyrxtc said:


> A few changes in my status from my last post. Aunt wants machine back so no machine for me. Plus, My Dad picked up a machine "on the side of the road" and now, somehow, he is getting my Singer too. I guess that gives me a new thing to "yard sale" for this year.
> 
> All of the drawers are there, the other two of them were in the kitchen being sorted out by us two. We found tons of fun things in the drawers including lots of original feet. Singer's Serial Number list says his machine is 1910 but on the Singer's "Tell Us your Story" says it was 1919 so something if off there.
> 
> http://s10.photobucket.com/user/pyr...C9-3013-00000437E89771A6_zpsaa784f5f.jpg.html
> http://s10.photobucket.com/user/pyr...03-3013-00000437DDD9CD6D_zpsfaa8b561.jpg.html
> 
> He paid $25 for it, talked the guy down from $30. It has 2 rufflers and a few more feet than what is pictured here plus about 50 buttons and a WWII war ration token. Now he wants my machine to put in the table until he gets the one he bought restored. He plans on re-doing the table and getting the machine back to pristine. I have a few pages to print out for him so he can get started.



My mom has a completely restored table just like that and a classic singer that I don't know if she's ever even tried to use. If she were speaking to me I'd ask her about it but  I'm a terrible daughter and worse parent. :/

I'm sure it'll be great once it's returned to glory but it does sound like you're getting the short end of all there deals.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## pyrxtc

goteamwood said:


> My mom has a completely restored table just like that and a classic singer that I don't know if she's ever even tried to use. If she were speaking to me I'd ask her about it but  I'm a terrible daughter and worse parent. :/
> 
> I'm sure it'll be great once it's returned to glory but it does sound like you're getting the short end of all there deals.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I'll just make sure that everyone knows I get both of them in the end. They will be mine someday.  Hopefully a long time from now !!!


----------



## PurpleEars

Courtney829 said:


> I'm contemplating getting this machine.  http://www.walmart.com/ip/Brother-Computerized-Sewing-and-Embroidery-Machine-SE-400/14237607  I know everyone talks about hoop envy and I'm sure I'll experience it but I want a sewing machine that does more than just the straight stitch that the vintage machine I'm borrowing does and I want an embroidery machine as well.  With limited space in my craft zone, I think a combo machine is best and my momma gets a 10% discount from Walmart so the price is within my budget.  Looking forward to tax season finally being over and having more crafting time!



The SE 400 is what Chiara had when she started posting here. I think she liked it other than the hoop envy part. I still maintain that you can do a lot with a 4x4 embroidery field - you just need to be a little bit more creative and/or patient at times. In my opinion, Brother makes pretty good sewing machines given the price point.



goteamwood said:


> A quick drive-by posting to share this cute dress I just finished for a friend's baby to wear to Disney next month. She will be 7 months, and this looks huge, but the baby is affectionately known as "chunk" since and is already wearing 9-12 months. I made the portrait peasant in size 1, I guess I will have to wait to see how it fits her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a set I made for my husband's coworker who just had a baby boy and is a HUGE football fan. The birth announcement was deigned to look like he was the newest recruit for the Chicago bears so I think they will like it. Now if it could just warm up to romper weather around here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another project I am working on, this is a top, another portrait peasant, this will go under the Irelyns Peekaboo Ruffle dress, which I wanted to get done for the contest Fairytale designs is having on FB, but it has to be done by the 19th I think and I have only cut out the dress, not started assembly at all. I just LOVE how big the design is! Can't get used to that. I am doing this for another friend who has boy/girl twins who are going for their 3d birthday in sept, and having their birthday breakfast at Crystal Palace. The peasant top is just for layering since it will be a lot more convenient for rides and such the rest of the day w/o a big frilly dress.



Looks like you have been busy! I guess you decided not to use the piece with Emmmett (with the extra "m")?



pyrxtc said:


> A few changes in my status from my last post. Aunt wants machine back so no machine for me. Plus, My Dad picked up a machine "on the side of the road" and now, somehow, he is getting my Singer too. I guess that gives me a new thing to "yard sale" for this year.
> 
> All of the drawers are there, the other two of them were in the kitchen being sorted out by us two. We found tons of fun things in the drawers including lots of original feet. Singer's Serial Number list says his machine is 1910 but on the Singer's "Tell Us your Story" says it was 1919 so something if off there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He paid $25 for it, talked the guy down from $30. It has 2 rufflers and a few more feet than what is pictured here plus about 50 buttons and a WWII war ration token. Now he wants my machine to put in the table until he gets the one he bought restored. He plans on re-doing the table and getting the machine back to pristine. I have a few pages to print out for him so he can get started.



So sorry to hear about your machine situation. I hope you won't be without your machine for too long - it sure sounds frustrating!


----------



## PurpleEars

I haven't shared my projects in a while so here are a few things I worked on the last few weeks:

First, we have a shirt for a Give:





I also worked on a couple of shirts for one of my co-workers:









I got the Sweet and Sassy Apron pattern from YMCT when they had the $5 pattern sale. This is a bridal shower gift for a young woman who is very much a Disney fan. She was looking at Minnie aprons the last time we met up at Disney World.





And I used up the remaining fabric from that piece to make a Lucy Halter top for myself (thus continuing my line of Minnie-inspired Sis Boom outfits)





Since it is snowing outside, I decided I want to make a pair of long pants. This is a pair of adult Easy Fits with some Disney fun 





With the snow (we are expecting like 4 inches of snow), I also thought it would be nice to make something for spring so I can look forward to warmer temperatures. I figured one can never be too old for butt ruffles  so I made this using Lisa's Audery Ruffle skirt pattern:









Thanks for looking!

Also, we are officially planning a December trip!  We booked the plane tickets the other day (using a loyalty program points so we only had to pay taxes and fees - mind you, just the taxes and fees are higher than what some of you pay in total!). We also made a room only reservation at POFQ, but we are certainly keeping an eye out for any discounts. We stayed at POFQ in the past and it is our second choice for an onsite resort. I am just happy that I have that much time to plan the outfits for the trip!


----------



## cogero

goteamwood said:


> A quick drive-by posting to share this cute dress I just finished for a friend's baby to wear to Disney next month. She will be 7 months, and this looks huge, but the baby is affectionately known as "chunk" since and is already wearing 9-12 months. I made the portrait peasant in size 1, I guess I will have to wait to see how it fits her.




After seeing this set I decided to make one of these for the new baby. Love your version it is so cute.


----------



## cogero

PurpleEars said:


> I haven't shared my projects in a while so here are a few things I worked on the last few weeks:
> 
> First, we have a shirt for a Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also worked on a couple of shirts for one of my co-workers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Sweet and Sassy Apron pattern from YMCT when they had the $5 pattern sale. This is a bridal shower gift for a young woman who is very much a Disney fan. She was looking at Minnie aprons the last time we met up at Disney World.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I used up the remaining fabric from that piece to make a Lucy Halter top for myself (thus continuing my line of Minnie-inspired Sis Boom outfits)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since it is snowing outside, I decided I want to make a pair of long pants. This is a pair of adult Easy Fits with some Disney fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the snow (we are expecting like 4 inches of snow), I also thought it would be nice to make something for spring so I can look forward to warmer temperatures. I figured one can never be too old for butt ruffles  so I made this using Lisa's Audery Ruffle skirt pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Also, we are officially planning a December trip!  We booked the plane tickets the other day (using a royalty program points so we only had to pay taxes and fees - mind you, just the taxes and fees are higher than what some of you pay in total!). We also made a room only reservation at POFQ, but we are certainly keeping an eye out for any discounts. We stayed at POFQ in the past and it is our second choice for an onsite resort. I am just happy that I have that much time to plan the outfits for the trip!




Flora I love the items you made for you. They are so cool. I love the Halter.


----------



## NiniMorris

My computer is having issues grabbing the quotes....


Flora!  I love that!

I have to ask...what font did you use on the McQueen ?  

Also, I wish I could get away with but ruffles...but mine is so big ...and I would be ruffling yards and YARDS!


Nini


----------



## nannye

hi everyone QUESTION

Does any know where i can get a pooh design of multiple characters. i have looked at Heather Sue and she has all he characters separate but i am hoping to find an appliquee of more than one of them something like the group christmas design. 

thanks
erin


----------



## NiniMorris

nannye said:


> hi everyone QUESTION
> 
> Does any know where i can get a pooh design of multiple characters. i have looked at Heather Sue and she has all he characters separate but i am hoping to find an appliquee of more than one of them something like the group christmas design.
> 
> thanks
> erin



I have not seen one...the problem you run into is the teeny tiny pieces of fabric you would need to make it work as an applique...after you add the satin stitch not a lot of the fabric would show up...

If you find one I would be very careful with the cutting...because the satin stitch will be very tiny and might not cover all the fabric well...meaning it would fray very easily...


Nini


----------



## goteamwood

PurpleEars said:


> I haven't shared my projects in a while so here are a few things I worked on the last few weeks:
> 
> First, we have a shirt for a Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also worked on a couple of shirts for one of my co-workers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Sweet and Sassy Apron pattern from YMCT when they had the $5 pattern sale. This is a bridal shower gift for a young woman who is very much a Disney fan. She was looking at Minnie aprons the last time we met up at Disney World.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I used up the remaining fabric from that piece to make a Lucy Halter top for myself (thus continuing my line of Minnie-inspired Sis Boom outfits)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since it is snowing outside, I decided I want to make a pair of long pants. This is a pair of adult Easy Fits with some Disney fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the snow (we are expecting like 4 inches of snow), I also thought it would be nice to make something for spring so I can look forward to warmer temperatures. I figured one can never be too old for butt ruffles  so I made this using Lisa's Audery Ruffle skirt pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Also, we are officially planning a December trip!  We booked the plane tickets the other day (using a royalty program points so we only had to pay taxes and fees - mind you, just the taxes and fees are higher than what some of you pay in total!). We also made a room only reservation at POFQ, but we are certainly keeping an eye out for any discounts. We stayed at POFQ in the past and it is our second choice for an onsite resort. I am just happy that I have that much time to plan the outfits for the trip!



I love everything you made. I saw the Mine Mine Mine shirt on Angel's thread and I love it. When we were at Art of Animation they have some huge seagulls that say Mine Mine Mine occasionally as you walk by, my kids thought that was the best. Last week in the car one said, "Do you remember when we saw those geese and they said mine at the hotel at Disneyworld?" Um, close. But to all the naysayers who said taking 3 year olds to Disney was a waste because they won't remember I say phooey! They remember EVERYTHING.

I am pseudo planning another trip for my boys' birthday, which is the 1st week of november. Last year we went the end of October since we were trying to get them in as under-3, but I found that going the 1st week in november we can swing both the halloween and christmas parties. Which shouldn't confuse the little ones at all! Of course I haven't mentioned my plan to my husband, who actually has to take the time off work and stuff, but I have been checking out crowd calendars and dreaming of outfits for my kids...



cogero said:


> After seeing this set I decided to make one of these for the new baby. Love your version it is so cute.


The Minnie and Daisy in the teacup came from Miss Kenzie Mac, I thought it was a perfect baby dress design. 



NiniMorris said:


> My computer is having issues grabbing the quotes....
> 
> 
> Flora!  I love that!
> 
> I have to ask...what font did you use on the McQueen ?
> 
> Also, I wish I could get away with but ruffles...but mine is so big ...and I would be ruffling yards and YARDS!
> 
> 
> Nini


Ha! I was thinking the same thing! Maybe not too old for ruffles, but certainly too large. I try not to draw any additional attention back there. One of my sons told me recently I have "a lot of Butt." 



nannye said:


> hi everyone QUESTION
> 
> Does any know where i can get a pooh design of multiple characters. i have looked at Heather Sue and she has all he characters separate but i am hoping to find an appliquee of more than one of them something like the group christmas design.
> 
> thanks
> erin


You can get a fill only one from ibroidery.com, but I agree w/ nini applique would be teeny tiny. 

So yesterday's naptime project, besides finishing up the Minnie dress, was learning how to rolled hem on my serger. I enrolled in the Craftsy class to learn the serger but I haven't had time to sit down and do it, so I found just a tutorial online. After a short trial and error I figured it out and it was GORGEOUS. 



Then I ran out of thread on one spool (I wasn't using the cones, I wound bobbins of a color I wanted which was a tip I found on Pinterest and one I will not use again!) So I tried the tie-on method and 2/3 threads broke, so I ended up completely re-threading from scratch, several times. And for the next hour and a half I got nothing but this:




So I went to bed. Too much frustration. Starting fresh today, though my husband had a meeting today at 7 a.m. So on his day off he was gone before the sun (stupid retail) and tomorrow I have a dentist appt so I am losing valuable husband-days-off productivity. 

I am trying so hard to get the Peek-a-boo ruffle dress done, it is great for me to have a deadline of their contest to actually complete something, learn my serger, etc. But man is it frustrating. In the meantime I used the ENTIRE spool of blue thread I bought yesterday, so I need to buy more, but you'd better believe I am buying the cones! (The dress is super cute, and it seems to be going together easily, despite my serger woes. I think it would make an adorable princess dress in nearly any princess color scheme.)

Jen


----------



## PurpleEars

cogero said:


> Flora I love the items you made for you. They are so cool. I love the Halter.



Thanks Chiara. The halter actually provided more coverage and support than I thought. I may be making more of those with mods to cover just a touch more.



NiniMorris said:


> Flora!  I love that!
> 
> I have to ask...what font did you use on the McQueen ?
> 
> Also, I wish I could get away with but ruffles...but mine is so big ...and I would be ruffling yards and YARDS!
> 
> 
> Nini



Thanks Nini. I believe the font is the Mission: Space font. I downloaded a whole bunch of Disney font and that one just had the right look for cars. I just plopped it into Brother's SE Design program (which I got at a significant discount when I bought Genie). I am happy to do some name digitizing for you if you want since it literally takes me a minute to do (and this offer is open to anyone on this thread).

Let's see if anyone will say anything about the size of my behind when I wear the skirt.  Certainly mine isn't as ruffly as it could have been (since I am too lazy to join strips). I am debating if I want to make a similar skirt with a Disney-inspired theme for my trip.



nannye said:


> hi everyone QUESTION
> 
> Does any know where i can get a pooh design of multiple characters. i have looked at Heather Sue and she has all he characters separate but i am hoping to find an appliquee of more than one of them something like the group christmas design.
> 
> thanks
> erin



I agree with Nini that applique with a group will mean small pieces of fabric, unless you have a huge hoop and combine multiple 4x4 designs.



goteamwood said:


> I love everything you made. I saw the Mine Mine Mine shirt on Angel's thread and I love it. When we were at Art of Animation they have some huge seagulls that say Mine Mine Mine occasionally as you walk by, my kids thought that was the best. Last week in the car one said, "Do you remember when we saw those geese and they said mine at the hotel at Disneyworld?" Um, close. But to all the naysayers who said taking 3 year olds to Disney was a waste because they won't remember I say phooey! They remember EVERYTHING.
> 
> I am pseudo planning another trip for my boys' birthday, which is the 1st week of november. Last year we went the end of October since we were trying to get them in as under-3, but I found that going the 1st week in november we can swing both the halloween and christmas parties. Which shouldn't confuse the little ones at all! Of course I haven't mentioned my plan to my husband, who actually has to take the time off work and stuff, but I have been checking out crowd calendars and dreaming of outfits for my kids...
> 
> Ha! I was thinking the same thing! Maybe not too old for ruffles, but certainly too large. I try not to draw any additional attention back there. One of my sons told me recently I have "a lot of Butt."
> 
> So yesterday's naptime project, besides finishing up the Minnie dress, was learning how to rolled hem on my serger. I enrolled in the Craftsy class to learn the serger but I haven't had time to sit down and do it, so I found just a tutorial online. After a short trial and error I figured it out and it was GORGEOUS.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I ran out of thread on one spool (I wasn't using the cones, I wound bobbins of a color I wanted which was a tip I found on Pinterest and one I will not use again!) So I tried the tie-on method and 2/3 threads broke, so I ended up completely re-threading from scratch, several times. And for the next hour and a half I got nothing but this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I went to bed. Too much frustration. Starting fresh today, though my husband had a meeting today at 7 a.m. So on his day off he was gone before the sun (stupid retail) and tomorrow I have a dentist appt so I am losing valuable husband-days-off productivity.
> 
> I am trying so hard to get the Peek-a-boo ruffle dress done, it is great for me to have a deadline of their contest to actually complete something, learn my serger, etc. But man is it frustrating. In the meantime I used the ENTIRE spool of blue thread I bought yesterday, so I need to buy more, but you'd better believe I am buying the cones! (The dress is super cute, and it seems to be going together easily, despite my serger woes. I think it would make an adorable princess dress in nearly any princess color scheme.)
> 
> Jen



Thanks Jen. I agree that kids remember lots of stuff even when they are young. Besides, I figured the trips are just as much for the parents as they are for the kids! I guess your kids thought seagulls and geese are the same because they both make noises? I used to have geese sitting outside my office window in the spring and summer and they were noisy! I am so glad I work at a different office now.

It would be cool if you can get away for a birthday trip for the boys!

Maybe "a lot of butt" is a good thing to your kids? (By the way, that just reminds me of Finding Nemo!) I remember telling my mom that I liked her tummy because it was soft. I am sure she didn't appreciate it at the time! 

Your rolled hem looks beautiful. I have done both rolled hem on the serger and narrow hem on the sewing machine. My personal preference is the narrow hem (looks more professional to me somehow). I hope you can get the serger re-threaded and make nice rolled hem again. Oh, and don't forget to switch the setting back to serging when you are done. I forgot to do that once and it made a mess when I tried to use the serger to finish seams.


----------



## abqgreene

I know I've seen this but what Sulky stabilizer do you recommend?  I am doing t- ****s and small appliqués by hand on cotton.

Thanks 
Heather


----------



## FreeThinker

I am wanting to make a strip skirt w/ the Princesses embroidereid on it.  I have bought the patches, and am ready to bbuy the material.  My question is how much do I need?  I want to make a top (think a longer bodice w/ buttons ont he back and ruffles along the bottom) and a strip skirt w/ 2 materials (and a 3rd for the ruffles on the bottom).  Oldest is a size 10/12, second is a size 8.  I need a 22" length for the oldest, about 20 for the second (this is not including extra, this is the actual waist measurement).  I am not sure how full to make the skirts.  I was thinking a yard and a half of one fabric, and a yard of the other for each girl?  ANd then a yard to make the ruffles for both of them.  DOes this sound about right?  I don't have a pattern yet, and I Plan to just piece one together from my mom's patterns   I may also do a yoke on the skirt, then attach the pannels if that would fit better.  SUggestions welcome!


----------



## nannye

abqgreene said:


> I know I've seen this but what Sulky stabilizer do you recommend?  I am doing t- ****s and small appliqués by hand on cotton.
> 
> Thanks
> Heather



For T-shirts I use cutaway and for cotton, tear away (but sometimes cut away too)


----------



## Gryffinclaw

Question: how old is too old for a crayon roll? 10?? Making crayon rolls as FE gifts, mostly a younger crowd of kids but a few 9 and 10 year olds. I have two teens and I am doing drawstring backpacks for them but not sure what to do with the 9 and 10 year olds....thoughts?? Thanks!!!

Gennie


----------



## nannye

NiniMorris said:


> I have not seen one...the problem you run into is the teeny tiny pieces of fabric you would need to make it work as an applique...after you add the satin stitch not a lot of the fabric would show up...
> 
> If you find one I would be very careful with the cutting...because the satin stitch will be very tiny and might not cover all the fabric well...meaning it would fray very easily...
> 
> 
> Nini



Thanks Nini and Jen, I hadn't thought about the appliquee and tiny pieces, embroidery only is fine too, we'll see what happens I'll ask the mom. I really like the one on Ibroidery that Jen mentioned but $10! so if she wants it, she's paying for it. 
Thanks!
Erin


----------



## nannye

Gryffinclaw said:


> Question: how old is too old for a crayon roll? 10?? Making crayon rolls as FE gifts, mostly a younger crowd of kids but a few 9 and 10 year olds. I have two teens and I am doing drawstring backpacks for them but not sure what to do with the 9 and 10 year olds....thoughts?? Thanks!!!
> 
> Gennie



I would do backpacks for the 9-10 year olds too.


----------



## sewdisney

Purplears - where did you get your Disney fonts?  (or anyone if you know where to get some)  Thanks!


----------



## PurpleEars

abqgreene said:


> I know I've seen this but what Sulky stabilizer do you recommend?  I am doing t-shirts and small appliqués by hand on cotton.
> 
> Thanks
> Heather



I would use a medium weight cut away.



FreeThinker said:


> I am wanting to make a strip skirt w/ the Princesses embroidereid on it.  I have bought the patches, and am ready to bbuy the material.  My question is how much do I need?  I want to make a top (think a longer bodice w/ buttons ont he back and ruffles along the bottom) and a strip skirt w/ 2 materials (and a 3rd for the ruffles on the bottom).  Oldest is a size 10/12, second is a size 8.  I need a 22" length for the oldest, about 20 for the second (this is not including extra, this is the actual waist measurement).  I am not sure how full to make the skirts.  I was thinking a yard and a half of one fabric, and a yard of the other for each girl?  ANd then a yard to make the ruffles for both of them.  DOes this sound about right?  I don't have a pattern yet, and I Plan to just piece one together from my mom's patterns   I may also do a yoke on the skirt, then attach the pannels if that would fit better.  SUggestions welcome!



I just looked at the fabric requirements for Carla's stripwork jumper (since it is probably close to what you plan to do). A size 7/8 dress would take 5/8 yard for each strip (4 fabrics total), 5/8 yard for a single ruffle, 3/8 yard for bodice, 3/8 yard for bodice lining, and 1/8 yard for straps.



Gryffinclaw said:


> Question: how old is too old for a crayon roll? 10?? Making crayon rolls as FE gifts, mostly a younger crowd of kids but a few 9 and 10 year olds. I have two teens and I am doing drawstring backpacks for them but not sure what to do with the 9 and 10 year olds....thoughts?? Thanks!!!
> 
> Gennie



I think I would do crayon roll but put it colour pencils instead of crayons for the older kids.



sewdisney said:


> Purplears - where did you get your Disney fonts?  (or anyone if you know where to get some)  Thanks!



I got a few of them from Mickeyavenue.com. You can also google "Disney font free."


----------



## sewmess

NiniMorris said:


> My computer is having issues grabbing the quotes....
> 
> 
> Flora!  I love that!
> 
> I have to ask...what font did you use on the McQueen ?
> 
> Also, I wish I could get away with but ruffles...but mine is so big ...and I would be ruffling yards and YARDS!
> 
> 
> Nini



I don't think  I could do the butt ruffles either, but then again, I'm not a very girly-girl.



nannye said:


> Thanks Nini and Jen, I hadn't thought about the appliquee and tiny pieces, embroidery only is fine too, we'll see what happens I'll ask the mom. I really like the one on Ibroidery that Jen mentioned but $10! so if she wants it, she's paying for it.
> Thanks!
> Erin



iBroidery has a 1/2 off code on Disney & Pixar good through April 30th.  50Disney13.  Just in case.

Purpleears, everything is really cute, as always.  The apron is darling.

As for my new machine, I think I'm going to have to do a little (a Lot) more rearranging in my sewing room so I can work comfortably at both machines.


----------



## Sandi S

Hey ladies - I'm popping back in. Since we went on our trip last August, I pretty much went right back to work and then got really bogged down with teaching and doing contract assessment writing...and I was a bit depressed that Disney was over for awhile. However...DH convinced me to move up the trip that I had originally planned to take with my mom and the kids in 2014 to this year. 

So, I am going to take the crew back to AoA - this time staying at The Lion King section Dec. 1-7. The kids have NO idea and I will have to do my sewing on the sly...no telling them until at least Thanksgiving is the plan!


----------



## ivey_family

Sandi S said:


> Hey ladies - I'm popping back in. Since we went on our trip last August, I pretty much went right back to work and then got really bogged down with teaching and doing contract assessment writing...and I was a bit depressed that Disney was over for awhile. However...DH convinced me to move up the trip that I had originally planned to take with my mom and the kids in 2014 to this year.
> 
> So, I am going to take the crew back to AoA - this time staying at The Lion King section Dec. 1-7. The kids have NO idea and I will have to do my sewing on the sly...no telling them until at least Thanksgiving is the plan!



Welcome back, Sandi!

I totally get the post-Dis sadness!  We went that first week in December last year and it was amazing!  We surprised our kids as part of Christmas.  You will have a blast!  (And, I think that's the same week Flora will be there, too!). Can't wait to see all your creations!

Regards,
C.


----------



## pyrxtc

Sandi S said:


> Hey ladies - I'm popping back in. Since we went on our trip last August, I pretty much went right back to work and then got really bogged down with teaching and doing contract assessment writing...and I was a bit depressed that Disney was over for awhile. However...DH convinced me to move up the trip that I had originally planned to take with my mom and the kids in 2014 to this year.
> 
> So, I am going to take the crew back to AoA - this time staying at The Lion King section Dec. 1-7. The kids have NO idea and I will have to do my sewing on the sly...no telling them until at least Thanksgiving is the plan!



Welcome back and how exciting about the trip. I have been a few times during that week and it is a hit or miss for weather. Most times were gorgeous but it can be freezing cold. I know you will have lots of fun ! We surprised our kids going to Dl and it was awesome.


----------



## NiniMorris

Sandi S said:


> Hey ladies - I'm popping back in. Since we went on our trip last August, I pretty much went right back to work and then got really bogged down with teaching and doing contract assessment writing...and I was a bit depressed that Disney was over for awhile. However...DH convinced me to move up the trip that I had originally planned to take with my mom and the kids in 2014 to this year.
> 
> So, I am going to take the crew back to AoA - this time staying at The Lion King section Dec. 1-7. The kids have NO idea and I will have to do my sewing on the sly...no telling them until at least Thanksgiving is the plan!



OOOOOOOh... we are also going from Nov 30 to Dec 10...
The week after Thanksgiving is our usual week of going...but after this year my daughter will be in high school...so I think the handwriting is going to be on the wall for us  soon...  We are staying at POFQ that trip.  Maybe we will see you there!


Nini


----------



## cogero

Sandi S said:


> Hey ladies - I'm popping back in. Since we went on our trip last August, I pretty much went right back to work and then got really bogged down with teaching and doing contract assessment writing...and I was a bit depressed that Disney was over for awhile. However...DH convinced me to move up the trip that I had originally planned to take with my mom and the kids in 2014 to this year.
> 
> So, I am going to take the crew back to AoA - this time staying at The Lion King section Dec. 1-7. The kids have NO idea and I will have to do my sewing on the sly...no telling them until at least Thanksgiving is the plan!



Sandi you were missed. Glad you have another trip planned. Can't wait to see what you create for this trip.


----------



## dianemom2

Sorry I haven't been on much.  It was a busy weekend.  I am going to try to catch up but I'm sure I have missed lots of stuff.



goteamwood said:


>


I love both baby gifts.  They are adorable.  The peasant dress does look big for a 7 month old but it sounds like she is a big baby.



pyrxtc said:


> A few changes in my status from my last post. Aunt wants machine back so no machine for me. Plus, My Dad picked up a machine "on the side of the road" and now, somehow, he is getting my Singer too. I guess that gives me a new thing to "yard sale" for this year.


I think not getting your aunt's machine might be for the best.  Keep an eye out on Craigslist and maybe you will luck into something with all the parts.  I love your new vintage machine.  I hope you can get it up and running.



PurpleEars said:


> First, we have a shirt for a Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since it is snowing outside, I decided I want to make a pair of long pants. This is a pair of adult Easy Fits with some Disney fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the snow (we are expecting like 4 inches of snow), I also thought it would be nice to make something for spring so I can look forward to warmer temperatures. I figured one can never be too old for butt ruffles  so I made this using Lisa's Audery Ruffle skirt pattern:


Wow you sure have been busy.  I love the Big Give stuff and your Lucy halter top is adorable.  I would love to be able to get away with a butt ruffle skirt but my daughters would die if I went out in public in a skirt of any kind.  They are embarrassed enough by me in my jeans.  Of course at 12 and 13, they are embarrassed just having a mother.  






Gryffinclaw said:


> Question: how old is too old for a crayon roll? 10?? Making crayon rolls as FE gifts, mostly a younger crowd of kids but a few 9 and 10 year olds. I have two teens and I am doing drawstring backpacks for them but not sure what to do with the 9 and 10 year olds....thoughts?? Thanks!!!
> 
> Gennie


I think I'd do string backpacks for the older kids.  My girls might have liked crayon roll ups at 9 and 10 but they would have preferred the bags more.



Sandi S said:


> So, I am going to take the crew back to AoA - this time staying at The Lion King section Dec. 1-7. The kids have NO idea and I will have to do my sewing on the sly...no telling them until at least Thanksgiving is the plan!


Hi Sandi!  Welcome back!  I check in on your blog from time to time because I love to see your wonderful sewing.  Also, your kiddos pop up very frequently on Sewing Pattern Review.  We are staying at AoA this summer.

I have done only a tiny bit of sewing. I am starting to get bogged down with bat mitzvah details.  We worked on the programs over the weekend and also did our first table seating charts.  Of course the kids want me to move a million people around so I will be re-doing it.


----------



## Gryffinclaw

Thanks for the feedback everyone! Going with backpacks for the 9 and up crowd . Once I figure out the Disboards app a little better I will post some pics of what I have been working on 

Gennie


----------



## PurpleEars

sewmess said:


> Purpleears, everything is really cute, as always.  The apron is darling.
> 
> As for my new machine, I think I'm going to have to do a little (a Lot) more rearranging in my sewing room so I can work comfortably at both machines.



Thanks. I hope you can get the rearranging done so you can play with your new machine!



Sandi S said:


> Hey ladies - I'm popping back in. Since we went on our trip last August, I pretty much went right back to work and then got really bogged down with teaching and doing contract assessment writing...and I was a bit depressed that Disney was over for awhile. However...DH convinced me to move up the trip that I had originally planned to take with my mom and the kids in 2014 to this year.
> 
> So, I am going to take the crew back to AoA - this time staying at The Lion King section Dec. 1-7. The kids have NO idea and I will have to do my sewing on the sly...no telling them until at least Thanksgiving is the plan!



Welcome back! We are going to be there Dec 3 to 14. Perhaps we should plan a meet!



NiniMorris said:


> OOOOOOOh... we are also going from Nov 30 to Dec 10...
> The week after Thanksgiving is our usual week of going...but after this year my daughter will be in high school...so I think the handwriting is going to be on the wall for us  soon...  We are staying at POFQ that trip.  Maybe we will see you there!
> 
> 
> Nini



Nini - our trips more or less overlap and we are currently booked at POFQ. We may run into each other quite a bit!



dianemom2 said:


> Sorry I haven't been on much.  It was a busy weekend.  I am going to try to catch up but I'm sure I have missed lots of stuff.
> 
> Wow you sure have been busy.  I love the Big Give stuff and your Lucy halter top is adorable.  I would love to be able to get away with a butt ruffle skirt but my daughters would die if I went out in public in a skirt of any kind.  They are embarrassed enough by me in my jeans.  Of course at 12 and 13, they are embarrassed just having a mother.
> 
> I have done only a tiny bit of sewing. I am starting to get bogged down with bat mitzvah details.  We worked on the programs over the weekend and also did our first table seating charts.  Of course the kids want me to move a million people around so I will be re-doing it.



Thanks Diane. I think you are right about 12 and 13 year-olds are embrassassed about mothers within 50 yards of them! DH isn't entire sold on the butt ruffle skirt either, but he will reserve his judgement until it is warm enough to wear it outside.

The big date is coming soon isn't it? I am sure the Bat Bitzvah will go off smoothly since you are such a good planner.


----------



## nannye

Alright here they are. After my machine broke and had to be fixed I was running out of time, so my mom helped finish. She did the ruffles and attaching the ruffly and skirt. I did everything else. 

The mom was thrilled with the dresses and then asked if I had time for a few shirts. 
Thank you Loree! for editing the files for me.

Can I just say how much I LOVE my machine after it got fixed it worked a zillion times better. It needed a new bobbin casing. 

The first dress is mUCH fuller than the princess one. The panels on the mickey one were 6 8 inch panels and 6 5 inch panels. It was super hard to fit it in the waistband so for the princess dress I trimmed the panels down. It's not as full but still looks good!

The classic Mickey dress (this is the one the mom originally wanted me to put POOH on too! and then just use Mickey heads)







Close up of the appliquees






















The Princess Dress




Appliquee close ups






















I had a spare shirt and I went ahead and made her a shirt for AK to be nice.




The mom then asked if I could make matching shirts for herself and her husband. Simple Mickeyheads not a big deal. She also asked if by chance I could make her an Ariel shirt to match her daughters princess dress since Ariel was her daughters favorite princess.... ok. 










And a Pooh shirt for Ali




The girl in her dress.


----------



## BellePrincessBelle

nannye said:


> Alright here they are. After my machine broke and had to be fixed I was running out of time, so my mom helped finish. She did the ruffles and attaching the ruffly and skirt. I did everything else.
> 
> The mom was thrilled with the dresses and then asked if I had time for a few shirts.
> Thank you Loree! for editing the files for me.
> 
> Can I just say how much I LOVE my machine after it got fixed it worked a zillion times better. It needed a new bobbin casing.
> 
> The first dress is mUCH fuller than the princess one. The panels on the mickey one were 6 8 inch panels and 6 5 inch panels. It was super hard to fit it in the waistband so for the princess dress I trimmed the panels down. It's not as full but still looks good!
> 
> The classic Mickey dress (this is the one the mom originally wanted me to put POOH on too! and then just use Mickey heads)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the appliquees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Princess Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appliquee close ups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a spare shirt and I went ahead and made her a shirt for AK to be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mom then asked if I could make matching shirts for herself and her husband. Simple Mickeyheads not a big deal. She also asked if by chance I could make her an Ariel shirt to match her daughters princess dress since Ariel was her daughters favorite princess.... ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Pooh shirt for Ali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girl in her dress.



Those are all lovely. May I ask what pattern that dress is?
Thanks for the welcome everyone. I wish I had more time to use my machine, but life comes first.


----------



## cogero

Nannye beautiful work. Can I ask if that is Heather's crown appliqué.


The dress looks like a simply sweet done with panels.


----------



## nannye

cogero said:


> Nannye beautiful work. Can I ask if that is Heather's crown appliqué.
> 
> 
> The dress looks like a simply sweet done with panels.



Hi, Yes it is Heathers crown, I think it is Cindy's crown

Yes Simply sweet, done with panels, I love that it is done like this. I am a definitely fan of the panel dress!


----------



## nannye

ivey_family said:


> I'm from Michigan.  I used to work in Waterford, actually.
> 
> The best fabric store in the Detroit area is http://www.habermanfabrics.com/.  It's expensive, but extremely high quality.  That's where I bought fabric and trims for my wedding dress.
> 
> Other than that, just google the closest Joann's and Hobby Lobby.  Some Walmart's still have fabric, too.  There may be some quilt shops in that area, too, I'm not sure.  I know a couple nice quilt shops, but one is in Ann Arbor and the other in Tecumseh, which are both pretty far from where you'll be.
> 
> If you want to do a Dis meet, maybe at the Joann's in Novi, a large store, let me know!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Ahhh I missed your reply. 
Our plan is to go to Birch Run tomorrow then head to the hotel in Madison Heights. The next day we will be at Great Lakes and stores around there. staying in Madison Heights for the night, then heading to Port Huron area specifically Hobby Lobby on Gratiot. I'm not sure which Joanns we will be going to yet but based on our somewhat itinerary do you have a suggestion? I know it won't be the one on Gratiot rd as we went to that one last year and it was kinda small and blah. 

Not sure if you are around there at all for a meet up or where Novi is, but let me know!


----------



## sewdisney

nannye said:


> Alright here they are. After my machine broke and had to be fixed I was running out of time, so my mom helped finish. She did the ruffles and attaching the ruffly and skirt. I did everything else.
> 
> The mom was thrilled with the dresses and then asked if I had time for a few shirts.
> Thank you Loree! for editing the files for me.
> 
> Can I just say how much I LOVE my machine after it got fixed it worked a zillion times better. It needed a new bobbin casing.
> 
> The first dress is mUCH fuller than the princess one. The panels on the mickey one were 6 8 inch panels and 6 5 inch panels. It was super hard to fit it in the waistband so for the princess dress I trimmed the panels down. It's not as full but still looks good!
> 
> The classic Mickey dress (this is the one the mom originally wanted me to put POOH on too! and then just use Mickey heads)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the appliquees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Princess Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appliquee close ups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a spare shirt and I went ahead and made her a shirt for AK to be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mom then asked if I could make matching shirts for herself and her husband. Simple Mickeyheads not a big deal. She also asked if by chance I could make her an Ariel shirt to match her daughters princess dress since Ariel was her daughters favorite princess.... ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Pooh shirt for Ali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girl in her dress.



everything is unbelievable cute!  You did an incredible job!


----------



## pyrxtc

nannye said:


> Yes Simply sweet, done with panels, I love that it is done like this. I am a definitely fan of the panel dress!



The dresses look great and so do the shirts. They fit the little girl so nicely.

Got my new sewing buddy today. Can't wait to see how the clothes look on it.


----------



## cogero

pyrxtc said:


> The dresses look great and so do the shirts. They fit the little girl so nicely.
> 
> Got my new sewing buddy today. Can't wait to see how the clothes look on it.




I love having a dress form


----------



## hey_jude

I know some of you are interested in examples of pockets on Easy Fits.  Here's some I did for a recent Big Give.   Since the shorts were denim I didn't really want to do the cargo pockets I'd done before but I needed to use the Cat in the Hat material since I signed up to do shorts that matched their Thing 1/Thing 2 shirts.






Judy


----------



## hey_jude

Erin - those dresses and shirts are beautiful!


----------



## sewmess

Nannye - the dresses are great - I especially love the "Basic" disney - all black and red and yellow and dots.  Beautiful.

Purpleears - Oh, I'll play with the machine with the room as it is, it would just be easier if I moved some stuff around! 

I have a couple of outfits to design.  A friend requested something for her twins (boy & Girl) for 4th of July so I'm percolating something for that. But since neither of my dear friends are really Disney people, I'm also plotting some AG style doll clothes.  I have about 7 naked AG type dolls (I think most of them are the ones they sell at Target - My Generation maybe?) that I rescued from thrift stores in my room somewhere that I need to clothe.  Then, If I get them all clothed and pretty, I can go rescue some more.


----------



## goteamwood

nannye said:


> Alright here they are. After my machine broke and had to be fixed I was running out of time, so my mom helped finish. She did the ruffles and attaching the ruffly and skirt. I did everything else.
> 
> The mom was thrilled with the dresses and then asked if I had time for a few shirts.
> Thank you Loree! for editing the files for me.
> 
> The classic Mickey dress (this is the one the mom originally wanted me to put POOH on too! and then just use Mickey heads)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Princess Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG][/URL]


The dresses look great. I am glad the Mom loved them after all the early drama with fabrics and such.



hey_jude said:


> I know some of you are interested in examples of pockets on Easy Fits.  Here's some I did for a recent Big Give.   Since the shorts were denim I didn't really want to do the cargo pockets I'd done before but I needed to use the Cat in the Hat material since I signed up to do shorts that matched their Thing 1/Thing 2 shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judy


Very cute! I like the subtle use of the fabrics. The easy fit is my go-to for my boys, they have quite a few pants and shorts.



sewmess said:


> Nannye - the dresses are great - I especially love the "Basic" disney - all black and red and yellow and dots.  Beautiful.
> 
> Purpleears - Oh, I'll play with the machine with the room as it is, it would just be easier if I moved some stuff around!
> 
> I have a couple of outfits to design.  A friend requested something for her twins (boy & Girl) for 4th of July so I'm percolating something for that. But since neither of my dear friends are really Disney people, I'm also plotting some AG style doll clothes.  I have about 7 naked AG type dolls (I think most of them are the ones they sell at Target - My Generation maybe?) that I rescued from thrift stores in my room somewhere that I need to clothe.  Then, If I get them all clothed and pretty, I can go rescue some more.



Lynnie Pinnie has a Boy and Girl patriotic monkey w/ sparklers that would be perfect for boy/girl twins. My friend's twin boys birthday is the 4th of july, so I am doing birthday t-shirts for them with the boy monkey. I was at hancock fabrics the other day and they already have patriotic stuff out. And actually, Lynnie Pinnine has a lot of boy/girl designs that my twin mama friends love for their boy/girl twins. I am currently helping my friend with boy/girl twins who turn 3 in sept to plan and create outfits for the twins and their older brother for their disney birthday kids-under-3-are-free trip. I have been called an enabler more than once in recent weeks, but I have helped her pick fabric for pirates league outfits for all 3, safari outfits and toy story outfits.


----------



## goteamwood

I just got the pics back from a friend who had her daughter model the dress I made and took some fabulous photos of her in it. I used the Fairytale Pattern Design Irelyn Peek-a-boo ruffle dress which I think turned out adorable. She is having a contest on her FB page so I had an actual deadline to get this done. (The contest ends the 19th.) I did the portrait peasant for underneath, so she can take off the dress and just have a peasant top for the day after breakfast with Pooh. It's hard to see the details, the fabric is all from the same collection of Winnie the Pooh. The yellow has bumblebees on it, the blue is like Pooh toile and the back is a quilt panel with all the looks together. I loved the look of that fabric, it's licensed fabric but seems more classic than cartoony.














The dress went together easier than I expected, but I used it as an opportunity to learn how to do ruffles AND rolled hems with my serger, so it wasn't exactly an afternoon project.


----------



## love to stitch

nannye said:


> Alright here they are. After my machine broke and had to be fixed I was running out of time, so my mom helped finish. She did the ruffles and attaching the ruffly and skirt. I did everything else.
> 
> The mom was thrilled with the dresses and then asked if I had time for a few shirts.
> Thank you Loree! for editing the files for me.
> 
> Can I just say how much I LOVE my machine after it got fixed it worked a zillion times better. It needed a new bobbin casing.
> 
> The first dress is mUCH fuller than the princess one. The panels on the mickey one were 6 8 inch panels and 6 5 inch panels. It was super hard to fit it in the waistband so for the princess dress I trimmed the panels down. It's not as full but still looks good!
> 
> The classic Mickey dress (this is the one the mom originally wanted me to put POOH on too! and then just use Mickey heads)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Princess Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a spare shirt and I went ahead and made her a shirt for AK to be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mom then asked if I could make matching shirts for herself and her husband. Simple Mickeyheads not a big deal. She also asked if by chance I could make her an Ariel shirt to match her daughters princess dress since Ariel was her daughters favorite princess.... ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Pooh shirt for Ali



The dresses are beautiful and the shirts look great.



hey_jude said:


> I know some of you are interested in examples of pockets on Easy Fits.  Here's some I did for a recent Big Give.   Since the shorts were denim I didn't really want to do the cargo pockets I'd done before but I needed to use the Cat in the Hat material since I signed up to do shorts that matched their Thing 1/Thing 2 shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judy



Those are really cute shorts.



goteamwood said:


> I just got the pics back from a friend who had her daughter model the dress I made and took some fabulous photos of her in it. I used the Fairytale Pattern Design Irelyn Peek-a-boo ruffle dress which I think turned out adorable. She is having a contest on her FB page so I had an actual deadline to get this done. (The contest ends the 19th.) I did the portrait peasant for underneath, so she can take off the dress and just have a peasant top for the day after breakfast with Pooh. It's hard to see the details, the fabric is all from the same collection of Winnie the Pooh. The yellow has bumblebees on it, the blue is like Pooh toile and the back is a quilt panel with all the looks together. I loved the look of that fabric, it's licensed fabric but seems more classic than cartoony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dress went together easier than I expected, but I used it as an opportunity to learn how to do ruffles AND rolled hems with my serger, so it wasn't exactly an afternoon project.



That is an adorable dress and little model.


----------



## PurpleEars

nannye said:


> Alright here they are. After my machine broke and had to be fixed I was running out of time, so my mom helped finish. She did the ruffles and attaching the ruffly and skirt. I did everything else.
> 
> The mom was thrilled with the dresses and then asked if I had time for a few shirts.
> Thank you Loree! for editing the files for me.
> 
> Can I just say how much I LOVE my machine after it got fixed it worked a zillion times better. It needed a new bobbin casing.
> 
> The first dress is mUCH fuller than the princess one. The panels on the mickey one were 6 8 inch panels and 6 5 inch panels. It was super hard to fit it in the waistband so for the princess dress I trimmed the panels down. It's not as full but still looks good!
> 
> The classic Mickey dress (this is the one the mom originally wanted me to put POOH on too! and then just use Mickey heads)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Princess Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a spare shirt and I went ahead and made her a shirt for AK to be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mom then asked if I could make matching shirts for herself and her husband. Simple Mickeyheads not a big deal. She also asked if by chance I could make her an Ariel shirt to match her daughters princess dress since Ariel was her daughters favorite princess.... ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Pooh shirt for Ali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girl in her dress.



Erin - great job on everything. I am glad to hear that the mom appreciated your effort after the whole fabric saga. 



pyrxtc said:


> Got my new sewing buddy today. Can't wait to see how the clothes look on it.



Congrats! I am sure things would look better on it than on the lampshade  



hey_jude said:


> I know some of you are interested in examples of pockets on Easy Fits.  Here's some I did for a recent Big Give.   Since the shorts were denim I didn't really want to do the cargo pockets I'd done before but I needed to use the Cat in the Hat material since I signed up to do shorts that matched their Thing 1/Thing 2 shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judy



I really like how you did the pockets. Thank you for sharing! I am sure the family appreciated the special shorts!



sewmess said:


> Purpleears - Oh, I'll play with the machine with the room as it is, it would just be easier if I moved some stuff around!
> 
> I have a couple of outfits to design.  A friend requested something for her twins (boy & Girl) for 4th of July so I'm percolating something for that. But since neither of my dear friends are really Disney people, I'm also plotting some AG style doll clothes.  I have about 7 naked AG type dolls (I think most of them are the ones they sell at Target - My Generation maybe?) that I rescued from thrift stores in my room somewhere that I need to clothe.  Then, If I get them all clothed and pretty, I can go rescue some more.



That's the same reason why my sewing room is often a mess. I would rather play with my machines than cleaning up.

I can't wait to see what you make for the twins. I am sure you will make fab outfits for the rescued dolls!



goteamwood said:


> I just got the pics back from a friend who had her daughter model the dress I made and took some fabulous photos of her in it. I used the Fairytale Pattern Design Irelyn Peek-a-boo ruffle dress which I think turned out adorable. She is having a contest on her FB page so I had an actual deadline to get this done. (The contest ends the 19th.) I did the portrait peasant for underneath, so she can take off the dress and just have a peasant top for the day after breakfast with Pooh. It's hard to see the details, the fabric is all from the same collection of Winnie the Pooh. The yellow has bumblebees on it, the blue is like Pooh toile and the back is a quilt panel with all the looks together. I loved the look of that fabric, it's licensed fabric but seems more classic than cartoony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dress went together easier than I expected, but I used it as an opportunity to learn how to do ruffles AND rolled hems with my serger, so it wasn't exactly an afternoon project.



The dress looks beautiful! I am sure the girl is thrilled with it too!


----------



## dianemom2

PurpleEars said:


> Thanks Diane. I think you are right about 12 and 13 year-olds are embrassassed about mothers within 50 yards of them! DH isn't entire sold on the butt ruffle skirt either, but he will reserve his judgement until it is warm enough to wear it outside.
> 
> The big date is coming soon isn't it? I am sure the Bat Bitzvah will go off smoothly since you are such a good planner.


I think you will look lovely in your ruffle butt skirt.  You are petite and can easily wear that style.  With my wide load, I'd scare everybody walking behind me 

I think that everything will go smoothly for the bat mitzvah.  Tomorrow we have our first rehearsal.  I think that the girls will do really well.  We hired a friend to be our cantorial soloist so that is the thing I am most nervous about.  She has to learn all the songs and it will be her first time doing this.  She is a wonderful singer and a music teacher at a high school so I am sure she will do a good job for us.



nannye said:


> Ahhh I missed your reply.
> Our plan is to go to Birch Run tomorrow then head to the hotel in Madison Heights. The next day we will be at Great Lakes and stores around there. staying in Madison Heights for the night, then heading to Port Huron area specifically Hobby Lobby on Gratiot. I'm not sure which Joanns we will be going to yet but based on our somewhat itinerary do you have a suggestion? I know it won't be the one on Gratiot rd as we went to that one last year and it was kinda small and blah.
> 
> Not sure if you are around there at all for a meet up or where Novi is, but let me know!


Have fun fabric shopping.  If you are going to Joanns, make sure you get their free phone app.  It has good coupons usually.



pyrxtc said:


>


Enjoy your new sewing buddy.  I just ordered one too and I'm waiting for it to arrive.



hey_jude said:


> I know some of you are interested in examples of pockets on Easy Fits.  Here's some I did for a recent Big Give.   Since the shorts were denim I didn't really want to do the cargo pockets I'd done before but I needed to use the Cat in the Hat material since I signed up to do shorts that matched their Thing 1/Thing 2 shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judy


I love the look with the little pop of color.  Not too much and not too little.  I just made a ton of easy fit shorts for my nephews.  They love them. 





goteamwood said:


> I used the Fairytale Pattern Design Irelyn Peek-a-boo ruffle dress which I think turned out adorable. She is having a contest on her FB page so I had an actual deadline to get this done. (The contest ends the 19th.) I did the portrait peasant for underneath, so she can take off the dress and just have a peasant top for the day after breakfast with Pooh. It's hard to see the details, the fabric is all from the same collection of Winnie the Pooh. The yellow has bumblebees on it, the blue is like Pooh toile and the back is a quilt panel with all the looks together. I loved the look of that fabric, it's licensed fabric but seems more classic than cartoony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dress went together easier than I expected, but I used it as an opportunity to learn how to do ruffles AND rolled hems with my serger, so it wasn't exactly an afternoon project.



Glad that you had a chance to make the Irelyn dress.  I bought the pattern and I have it printed out and waiting to be used.  I just haven't had time to get to it yet.  The dress turned out great.  I hope you win the contest.  I sitll haven't figured out ruffles on my serger but I love my ruffler on the sewing machine.  Rolled hems are a delight!  I just love them.  It is fun to see your dress too because I made one in the winter using some of the same fabrics.  I always love to see how somebody else uses the same fabrics.

Erin-  Somehow I didn't pick up your quote but your dresses turned out super!  I love the colors, appliques and everything.  So glad that it worked out so well since you had such a rocky start with this mom.  And the t-shirts are adorable as well.  With the panels on the Simply Sweet, try tapering them to be thinner at the top and wider at the bottom.  That gives you lots of twirl but gets rid of some of that bulk at the waistline.


----------



## McDuck

disneychic2 said:


> What a beautiful job you did and your DD is beautiful as well. Thanks for sharing!





pyrxtc said:


> Easter dress looks great. That pattern is easy to work with and I love the flutter sleeves on it.





goteamwood said:


> That is a great dress. Very cute and the model is adorable.





dianemom2 said:


> Adorable girl and terrific dress!  I hope you had a wonderful holiday!





PurpleEars said:


> The dress looks great! The model is very cute looking too!



Thank you!!   

I have finished the Imagination Movers dress, but won't get a pic until the concert.  Because I am using the same pattern for an Animal Kingdom custom, I'm skipping way ahead on my to-do list so I can stay in the groove.  Got it all cut out and the AK logo embroidered on the back panel.



goteamwood said:


> A quick drive-by posting to share this cute dress I just finished for a friend's baby to wear to Disney next month. She will be 7 months, and this looks huge, but the baby is affectionately known as "chunk" since and is already wearing 9-12 months. I made the portrait peasant in size 1, I guess I will have to wait to see how it fits her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a set I made for my husband's coworker who just had a baby boy and is a HUGE football fan. The birth announcement was deigned to look like he was the newest recruit for the Chicago bears so I think they will like it. Now if it could just warm up to romper weather around here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another project I am working on, this is a top, another portrait peasant, this will go under the Irelyns Peekaboo Ruffle dress, which I wanted to get done for the contest Fairytale designs is having on FB, but it has to be done by the 19th I think and I have only cut out the dress, not started assembly at all. I just LOVE how big the design is! Can't get used to that. I am doing this for another friend who has boy/girl twins who are going for their 3d birthday in sept, and having their birthday breakfast at Crystal Palace. The peasant top is just for layering since it will be a lot more convenient for rides and such the rest of the day w/o a big frilly dress.



Very cute!!  A friend gave me some of that Pooh fabric, but I used it before I got my embroidery machine. 



pyrxtc said:


> A few changes in my status from my last post. Aunt wants machine back so no machine for me. Plus, My Dad picked up a machine "on the side of the road" and now, somehow, he is getting my Singer too. I guess that gives me a new thing to "yard sale" for this year.
> 
> All of the drawers are there, the other two of them were in the kitchen being sorted out by us two. We found tons of fun things in the drawers including lots of original feet. Singer's Serial Number list says his machine is 1910 but on the Singer's "Tell Us your Story" says it was 1919 so something if off there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He paid $25 for it, talked the guy down from $30. It has 2 rufflers and a few more feet than what is pictured here plus about 50 buttons and a WWII war ration token. Now he wants my machine to put in the table until he gets the one he bought restored. He plans on re-doing the table and getting the machine back to pristine. I have a few pages to print out for him so he can get started.



That will be exciting if he gets it up and running and all restored!!!



PurpleEars said:


> I haven't shared my projects in a while so here are a few things I worked on the last few weeks:
> 
> First, we have a shirt for a Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also worked on a couple of shirts for one of my co-workers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Sweet and Sassy Apron pattern from YMCT when they had the $5 pattern sale. This is a bridal shower gift for a young woman who is very much a Disney fan. She was looking at Minnie aprons the last time we met up at Disney World.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I used up the remaining fabric from that piece to make a Lucy Halter top for myself (thus continuing my line of Minnie-inspired Sis Boom outfits)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since it is snowing outside, I decided I want to make a pair of long pants. This is a pair of adult Easy Fits with some Disney fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the snow (we are expecting like 4 inches of snow), I also thought it would be nice to make something for spring so I can look forward to warmer temperatures. I figured one can never be too old for butt ruffles  so I made this using Lisa's Audery Ruffle skirt pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



THose all came out great!!!!!  I especially love the apron and halter top!



dianemom2 said:


> I have done only a tiny bit of sewing. I am starting to get bogged down with bat mitzvah details.  We worked on the programs over the weekend and also did our first table seating charts.  Of course the kids want me to move a million people around so I will be re-doing it.



How much longer until the Bat Mitzvah?



nannye said:


> The classic Mickey dress (this is the one the mom originally wanted me to put POOH on too! and then just use Mickey heads)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Princess Dress



All of that came out so wonderfully!



pyrxtc said:


> Got my new sewing buddy today. Can't wait to see how the clothes look on it.



Congrats!!



hey_jude said:


> I know some of you are interested in examples of pockets on Easy Fits.  Here's some I did for a recent Big Give.   Since the shorts were denim I didn't really want to do the cargo pockets I'd done before but I needed to use the Cat in the Hat material since I signed up to do shorts that matched their Thing 1/Thing 2 shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judy



I love those shorts!!!



goteamwood said:


> I just got the pics back from a friend who had her daughter model the dress I made and took some fabulous photos of her in it. I used the Fairytale Pattern Design Irelyn Peek-a-boo ruffle dress which I think turned out adorable. She is having a contest on her FB page so I had an actual deadline to get this done. (The contest ends the 19th.) I did the portrait peasant for underneath, so she can take off the dress and just have a peasant top for the day after breakfast with Pooh. It's hard to see the details, the fabric is all from the same collection of Winnie the Pooh. The yellow has bumblebees on it, the blue is like Pooh toile and the back is a quilt panel with all the looks together. I loved the look of that fabric, it's licensed fabric but seems more classic than cartoony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dress went together easier than I expected, but I used it as an opportunity to learn how to do ruffles AND rolled hems with my serger, so it wasn't exactly an afternoon project.



Adorable!!!!!


----------



## nannye

dianemom2 said:


> Have fun fabric shopping.  If you are going to Joanns, make sure you get their free phone app.  It has good coupons usually.
> 
> 
> Erin-  Somehow I didn't pick up your quote but your dresses turned out super!  I love the colors, appliques and everything.  So glad that it worked out so well since you had such a rocky start with this mom.  And the t-shirts are adorable as well.  With the panels on the Simply Sweet, try tapering them to be thinner at the top and wider at the bottom.  That gives you lots of twirl but gets rid of some of that bulk at the waistline.



Diane, phone app? I have a blackberry, i'll have to search quick, but I did print some off the website.  I need to learn the tapering, I'm wondering how they will stitch together at the top if they are tapered would it be harder?
Thanks


----------



## nannye

To anyone around. 
I will be at Joanns in Michigan, Madison Heights, John R Rd store at 9 am Thursday am if you're around come say hi!


----------



## dianemom2

nannye said:


> Diane, phone app? I have a blackberry, i'll have to search quick, but I did print some off the website.  I need to learn the tapering, I'm wondering how they will stitch together at the top if they are tapered would it be harder?
> Thanks



Did you find the phone app?  This week one of the coupons was good for 50% off any regular priced item.

If you do tapered panels on the skirt, it will stitch together the same way.  You can make the skirt even more full by tapering the panels so that it is more of a circle skirt effect.  Sews together fine at the top.  Since the top is thinner than the bottoms it reduces the bulk right at the waistline.  I have to admit that I don't taper all my panels but I really should!

So even though I haven't been sewing, I have been on a pattern buying binge.  I bought one McCalls pattern on the 99 cent sale at Joanns.  Then Create Kids Couture was having a flash sale on Monday and I bought 3 patterns.  Then this morning a friend on FB posted a link to a new designer with an adorable knit tank top pattern on sale for 50% off and I bought that too!  The designer is called Jocole.  The pattern is cute!  Here is a link in case you all are interested in taking a look. It would make a cute top for this summer, especially for a beachy type outfit.
http://www.jocole.net/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=8_13&products_id=89


----------



## sewmess

goteamwood - that dress is fabulous!!  and I love the idea of sundress/jumper styles - there's so much more use from them.

dianemom2 - see, those of us who are more generously endowed in the rear area are just a century or so to late.  We've got natural bustles that an entire fashion was created to reproduce.  
and
I've got more patterns than I have time to make them: although I did actually pick up some patterns for me during the last sale.

I have some new applique designs I want to try this evening, so sewing may actually occur!


----------



## PurpleEars

dianemom2 said:


> I think you will look lovely in your ruffle butt skirt.  You are petite and can easily wear that style.  With my wide load, I'd scare everybody walking behind me
> 
> I think that everything will go smoothly for the bat mitzvah.  Tomorrow we have our first rehearsal.  I think that the girls will do really well.  We hired a friend to be our cantorial soloist so that is the thing I am most nervous about.  She has to learn all the songs and it will be her first time doing this.  She is a wonderful singer and a music teacher at a high school so I am sure she will do a good job for us.



Awww thanks Diane. We will see if anyone makes any "smart" comments when it is warm enough to wear the skirt outside. I am actually not that small, but my height makes me look smaller than I really am! My sister, who wears the same size clothing, looks "chubby" as she is 6" shorter than me.

I hope the rehearsal went smoothly today.



McDuck said:


> I have finished the Imagination Movers dress, but won't get a pic until the concert.  Because I am using the same pattern for an Animal Kingdom custom, I'm skipping way ahead on my to-do list so I can stay in the groove.  Got it all cut out and the AK logo embroidered on the back panel.



Sounds like you have been busy. Looking forward to pictures of these outfits!



sewmess said:


> I've got more patterns than I have time to make them: although I did actually pick up some patterns for me during the last sale.
> 
> I have some new applique designs I want to try this evening, so sewing may actually occur!



I am glad I am not the only one with a pattern hoarding problem. I hope you will have fun trying out the new applique designs!

Erin - I got my Kona cotton order yesterday. The black was in fact, black!

Since we are doing some enabling here -
Pickle Pie Designs is having a 40% off sale. I tried a couple of their in the hoop zipper bags and they turned out quite nice.


----------



## smittette

nannye said:


> The classic Mickey dress (this is the one the mom originally wanted me to put POOH on too! and then just use Mickey heads)


(whoops I deleted the picture)
That is sooo cute. But I don't have another day of Disney to make it for 

Where did you find the great polka dotted fabric? I've been looking for some (even though I don't need it)

Update on the animal print twirl skirt for my niece. Unfortunately, although my mother's new serger says it ruffles 2 to 1; it is more like 1 1/2 to 1.  So, the prototype wasn't as twirly as I wanted, and the embroidered pieces ended up stacked on top of each other rather than spread out across the skirt. I guess it's back to old fashioned gathering for me. It's still cute though. We had a school trip to the zoo, so I gave it to her to wear and will make a twirlier one for Disney.  I didn't take too many pics - It was COLD! It had been 60 a few days before, but I don't think we hit 40 that day. Somehow I ended up with no pictures of her below the waist. So no pics of the skirt.


----------



## love to stitch

sewmess said:


> goteamwood - that dress is fabulous!!  and I love the idea of sundress/jumper styles - there's so much more use from them.
> 
> dianemom2 - see, those of us who are more generously endowed in the rear area are just a century or so to late.  We've got natural bustles that an entire fashion was created to reproduce.
> and
> I've got more patterns than I have time to make them: although I did actually pick up some patterns for me during the last sale.
> 
> I have some new applique designs I want to try this evening, so sewing may actually occur!



Hmmm sounds like we have the some of the same problems. I love patterns for sewing and crocheting, I would have to live a few lifetimes to use them all.


----------



## babynala

I am hopelessly behind but wanted to reply to this:


nannye said:


> Ahhh I missed your reply.
> Our plan is to go to Birch Run tomorrow then head to the hotel in Madison Heights. The next day we will be at Great Lakes and stores around there. staying in Madison Heights for the night, then heading to Port Huron area specifically Hobby Lobby on Gratiot. I'm not sure which Joanns we will be going to yet but based on our somewhat itinerary do you have a suggestion? I know it won't be the one on Gratiot rd as we went to that one last year and it was kinda small and blah.
> 
> Not sure if you are around there at all for a meet up or where Novi is, but let me know!


Erin, I hope I'm not too late posting but I used to live in that area and was just there for a few days for Spring Break.  I am not familiar with the Hobby Lobby on Gratiot (they must have put that in after I moved) but there is a JoAnn's by Great Lakes that is bigger and newer then the one on Gratiot.  I did visit the one on Gratiot a few weeks ago (it is about 2 minutes from my SIL's house) and they are getting ready to update it.  I didn't get to the JoAnn's by Great Lakes this trip but have been there is the past and it was good.  

Hope you have a nice trip.


----------



## babynala

OK, I see Erin is an early riser/shopper!!!!  I hope you had a successful shopping trip.

I know I missed a bunch of quotes but I wanted to say that I love the little girl Minnie/Daisy dress, all of Flora's creations, the awesome vintage sewing machine, Erin's beautiful princess dress and first trip dress, that cute football romper and so many other creations!  



hey_jude said:


> I know some of you are interested in examples of pockets on Easy Fits.  Here's some I did for a recent Big Give.   Since the shorts were denim I didn't really want to do the cargo pockets I'd done before but I needed to use the Cat in the Hat material since I signed up to do shorts that matched their Thing 1/Thing 2 shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judy


Great job, the little show of color on the pockets is perfect.  



goteamwood said:


> I just got the pics back from a friend who had her daughter model the dress I made and took some fabulous photos of her in it. I used the Fairytale Pattern Design Irelyn Peek-a-boo ruffle dress which I think turned out adorable. She is having a contest on her FB page so I had an actual deadline to get this done. (The contest ends the 19th.) I did the portrait peasant for underneath, so she can take off the dress and just have a peasant top for the day after breakfast with Pooh. It's hard to see the details, the fabric is all from the same collection of Winnie the Pooh. The yellow has bumblebees on it, the blue is like Pooh toile and the back is a quilt panel with all the looks together. I loved the look of that fabric, it's licensed fabric but seems more classic than cartoony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dress went together easier than I expected, but I used it as an opportunity to learn how to do ruffles AND rolled hems with my serger, so it wasn't exactly an afternoon project.


That dress came out really cute! Your pictures are amazing and the portrait peasant shirt underneath was a great idea.  I doubt she will want to take off that dress since it is so adorable.

Diane - glad to hear everything is coming together for the bat mitzvah.  I hope you will share some of the details and things you made for the event after the big day.  

I REALLY want to do some sewing but my DH has requested my help in cleaning the basement which must get done before my DD's sleepover party next weekend. It might take us that long to clean one room down there.


----------



## PurpleEars

smittette said:


> Update on the animal print twirl skirt for my niece. Unfortunately, although my mother's new serger says it ruffles 2 to 1; it is more like 1 1/2 to 1.  So, the prototype wasn't as twirly as I wanted, and the embroidered pieces ended up stacked on top of each other rather than spread out across the skirt. I guess it's back to old fashioned gathering for me. It's still cute though. We had a school trip to the zoo, so I gave it to her to wear and will make a twirlier one for Disney.  I didn't take too many pics - It was COLD! It had been 60 a few days before, but I don't think we hit 40 that day. Somehow I ended up with no pictures of her below the waist. So no pics of the skirt.



It's too bad that the prototype did not work out the way you planned. I am sure it is still twirly enough though. It sounds like you had a cold zoo day!



babynala said:


> I REALLY want to do some sewing but my DH has requested my help in cleaning the basement which must get done before my DD's sleepover party next weekend. It might take us that long to clean one room down there.



Yikes! I hope the basement cleaning goes quickly so you can go back to sewing!


----------



## goteamwood

babynala said:


> I know I missed a bunch of quotes but I wanted to say that I love the little girl Minnie/Daisy dress, all of Flora's creations, the awesome vintage sewing machine, Erin's beautiful princess dress and first trip dress, that cute football romper and so many other creations!
> 
> That dress came out really cute! Your pictures are amazing and the portrait peasant shirt underneath was a great idea.  I doubt she will want to take off that dress since it is so adorable.



I can't take credit for the photos, the little girl's mom took them. She did a great job. I did finish another Irelyn Peekaboo dress today, which went MUCH faster the second time and now that I have sorta figured out the settings on my serger. I had it all cut out yesterday, but did all the sewing and assembly today while my husband was home, kids were in preschool and nap time. I would say maybe 3 hours total. (It is hard to calculate how long anything takes me since I have so many interruptions. I stopped to get the kids dressed and ready for school, then made lunch when they got home an hour later, then during "nap" time they were wrestling maybe? Of course they weren't sleeping and one smashed his face into the bed rail, has a huge fat lip, scrapes on his chin and nose and bled all over the room of course. Then at dinner fell off his chair and hit his cheek on the table. He looks like Baby Fight Club or something. I am so glad they don't have school tomorrow, we can lay low and not go into public...)











The best part is that I made this entirely 100 percent with fabric I already had. I wanted to do photos outside, but we are in the middle of some epic storms and flooding so it's just not photos outside weather. Thankfully where we are it has been wet but not terrible. I have lots of friends who have their basements, living rooms and cars all underwater right now.


----------



## ivey_family

Erin wasn't the only early shopper this morning!






The kiddos and I trekked across town for my second DisMeet this morning!  I enjoyed meeting Erin and her mom and shopping around the store together for a bit!

And, I had a big DUH! Moment when I figured out Erin's screen name.  I somehow completely missed the fact that she is nanny to V.  Nanny E.  Duh!  Mystery solved.  

(I'll get caught up on all the gorgeous dresses posted recently over the weekend!)

Regards,
C.


----------



## love to stitch

goteamwood said:


> I can't take credit for the photos, the little girl's mom took them. She did a great job. I did finish another Irelyn Peekaboo dress today, which went MUCH faster the second time and now that I have sorta figured out the settings on my serger. I had it all cut out yesterday, but did all the sewing and assembly today while my husband was home, kids were in preschool and nap time. I would say maybe 3 hours total. (It is hard to calculate how long anything takes me since I have so many interruptions. I stopped to get the kids dressed and ready for school, then made lunch when they got home an hour later, then during "nap" time they were wrestling maybe? Of course they weren't sleeping and one smashed his face into the bed rail, has a huge fat lip, scrapes on his chin and nose and bled all over the room of course. Then at dinner fell off his chair and hit his cheek on the table. He looks like Baby Fight Club or something. I am so glad they don't have school tomorrow, we can lay low and not go into public...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best part is that I made this entirely 100 percent with fabric I already had. I wanted to do photos outside, but we are in the middle of some epic storms and flooding so it's just not photos outside weather. Thankfully where we are it has been wet but not terrible. I have lots of friends who have their basements, living rooms and cars all underwater right now.



The dress and little model are beautiful. I hope your little one heals quickly from his wrestling injuries.


----------



## babynala

goteamwood said:
			
		

> I can't take credit for the photos, the little girl's mom took them. She did a great job. I did finish another Irelyn Peekaboo dress today, which went MUCH faster the second time and now that I have sorta figured out the settings on my serger. I had it all cut out yesterday, but did all the sewing and assembly today while my husband was home, kids were in preschool and nap time. I would say maybe 3 hours total. (It is hard to calculate how long anything takes me since I have so many interruptions. I stopped to get the kids dressed and ready for school, then made lunch when they got home an hour later, then during "nap" time they were wrestling maybe? Of course they weren't sleeping and one smashed his face into the bed rail, has a huge fat lip, scrapes on his chin and nose and bled all over the room of course. Then at dinner fell off his chair and hit his cheek on the table. He looks like Baby Fight Club or something. I am so glad they don't have school tomorrow, we can lay low and not go into public...)
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/8662139340/
> 
> The best part is that I made this entirely 100 percent with fabric I already had. I wanted to do photos outside, but we are in the middle of some epic storms and flooding so it's just not photos outside weather. Thankfully where we are it has been wet but not terrible. I have lots of friends who have their basements, living rooms and cars all underwater right now.


Yikes. I hope your little guy is all better soon. My son had more black eyes that were self induced then any kid I know so I can relate. I adore that dress. Even better that it came from your stash. That flooding sounds scary.



			
				ivey_family said:
			
		

> Erin wasn't the only early shopper this morning!
> 
> The kiddos and I trekked across town for my second DisMeet this morning!  I enjoyed meeting Erin and her mom and shopping around the store together for a bit!
> 
> And, I had a big DUH! Moment when I figured out Erin's screen name.  I somehow completely missed the fact that she is nanny to V.  Nanny E.  Duh!  Mystery solved.
> 
> (I'll get caught up on all the gorgeous dresses posted recently over the weekend!)
> 
> Regards,
> C.


Yeah for a dismeet. Hope you girls had fun.


----------



## pyrxtc

Headed to my Dad's for school break and gonna bring my sewing with me. I have lots of stuff cut so I will just bring everything I need to make it and maybe I will get a few things done while my kids play or are sleeping.

PLus, celebrations are in order since due to my Dh's previous employer being sold we have now paid off our DVC and vehicle in full !! One had 3 years left and one had 5. YAY !!


----------



## PurpleEars

goteamwood said:


> I can't take credit for the photos, the little girl's mom took them. She did a great job. I did finish another Irelyn Peekaboo dress today, which went MUCH faster the second time and now that I have sorta figured out the settings on my serger. I had it all cut out yesterday, but did all the sewing and assembly today while my husband was home, kids were in preschool and nap time. I would say maybe 3 hours total. (It is hard to calculate how long anything takes me since I have so many interruptions. I stopped to get the kids dressed and ready for school, then made lunch when they got home an hour later, then during "nap" time they were wrestling maybe? Of course they weren't sleeping and one smashed his face into the bed rail, has a huge fat lip, scrapes on his chin and nose and bled all over the room of course. Then at dinner fell off his chair and hit his cheek on the table. He looks like Baby Fight Club or something. I am so glad they don't have school tomorrow, we can lay low and not go into public...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best part is that I made this entirely 100 percent with fabric I already had. I wanted to do photos outside, but we are in the middle of some epic storms and flooding so it's just not photos outside weather. Thankfully where we are it has been wet but not terrible. I have lots of friends who have their basements, living rooms and cars all underwater right now.



The dress looks beautiful! I am sorry to hear that your boy had a mishap - I hope he will recover soon. I hope your friends' flood damages were minimal.



ivey_family said:


> Erin wasn't the only early shopper this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kiddos and I trekked across town for my second DisMeet this morning!  I enjoyed meeting Erin and her mom and shopping around the store together for a bit!
> 
> And, I had a big DUH! Moment when I figured out Erin's screen name.  I somehow completely missed the fact that she is nanny to V.  Nanny E.  Duh!  Mystery solved.
> 
> (I'll get caught up on all the gorgeous dresses posted recently over the weekend!)
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Cool! Thanks for sharing the picture of your meet! 



pyrxtc said:


> Headed to my Dad's for school break and gonna bring my sewing with me. I have lots of stuff cut so I will just bring everything I need to make it and maybe I will get a few things done while my kids play or are sleeping.
> 
> PLus, celebrations are in order since due to my Dh's previous employer being sold we have now paid off our DVC and vehicle in full !! One had 3 years left and one had 5. YAY !!



Congrats on paying off the DVC and car! I am sure that is a nice feeling! Have fun sewing at your dad's.


----------



## Lurkylala

Hello everyone-- I'm a newbie. I was planning on joining this thread as I'm considering participating in BigGives. I'm not the most experienced at anything, but have been doing basic sewing and knitting for awhile and pick up easy stuff fairly quickly if I don't know it already. 

Unfortunately, I've recently had a special person in my life prepare to start hospice care because of kidney failure. He is a very special friend of my partner and Is and is in his 30s. I am friends with his partner/girlfriend as well, and she has two young children that he has been helping to raise for the last several years. He is also a police officer. 

Over the years he has done so much for my partner and my friend and her children. 

I would really like to make him something that is going to be comforting and make him feel loved and appreciated, but is still manly. My original thought was some sort of blanket, quilt, or afghan but with the hospice situation I don't know what the timeline looks like. I also don't have $$$ to spend on materials and have thought about trying to make something for the kids and his partner as well. 

Does anyone have any ideas for a comforting but practical keepsake that a man would want and use? Especially one that I can make ASAP?


----------



## goteamwood

Lurkylala said:


> Hello everyone-- I'm a newbie. I was planning on joining this thread as I'm considering participating in BigGives. I'm not the most experienced at anything, but have been doing basic sewing and knitting for awhile and pick up easy stuff fairly quickly if I don't know it already.
> 
> Unfortunately, I've recently had a special person in my life prepare to start hospice care because of kidney failure. He is a very special friend of my partner and Is and is in his 30s. I am friends with his partner/girlfriend as well, and she has two young children that he has been helping to raise for the last several years. He is also a police officer.
> 
> Over the years he has done so much for my partner and my friend and her children.
> 
> I would really like to make him something that is going to be comforting and make him feel loved and appreciated, but is still manly. My original thought was some sort of blanket, quilt, or afghan but with the hospice situation I don't know what the timeline looks like. I also don't have $$$ to spend on materials and have thought about trying to make something for the kids and his partner as well.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas for a comforting but practical keepsake that a man would want and use? Especially one that I can make ASAP?



I am sorry about your friend. Recently a good friend of mine lost her aunt who went very quickly after her diagnosis (6 weeks maybe?) She asked me the same question, wanted something she could keep her hands busy and be a comfort to her aunt. I sent her this tutorial And she went to Joann's and got fabric that night, she was able to finish the quilt in a weekend. I wrote about her quilt and her experience in my blog: http://just-joshin.com/why-handmade/ 

That said, perhaps making something for the kids that represents their Dad they can share with him while they can? Blankets or pillowcases? Maybe the kids can help you pick out fabrics? The strip quilt is super fast you could maybe even do two, one w/ each kid? Perhaps make something he can use now and they can keep. I lost my Dad when I was young, he was also a police officer. His death was without any warning because he was killed on duty by a drunk driver. I clung to anything that was his and still have a few sentimental things I hang onto even though it has been 25 years.

I am not sure if that is helpful or what you're looking for, but whatever you decide is the right thing, there aren't always good answers in situations like this.


----------



## abqgreene

Lurkylala said:


> Hello everyone-- I'm a newbie. I was planning on joining this thread as I'm considering participating in BigGives. I'm not the most experienced at anything, but have been doing basic sewing and knitting for awhile and pick up easy stuff fairly quickly if I don't know it already.
> 
> Unfortunately, I've recently had a special person in my life prepare to start hospice care because of kidney failure. He is a very special friend of my partner and Is and is in his 30s. I am friends with his partner/girlfriend as well, and she has two young children that he has been helping to raise for the last several years. He is also a police officer.
> 
> Over the years he has done so much for my partner and my friend and her children.
> 
> I would really like to make him something that is going to be comforting and make him feel loved and appreciated, but is still manly. My original thought was some sort of blanket, quilt, or afghan but with the hospice situation I don't know what the timeline looks like. I also don't have $$$ to spend on materials and have thought about trying to make something for the kids and his partner as well.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas for a comforting but practical keepsake that a man would want and use? Especially one that I can make ASAP?



What about a quilt made of his old tshirts.maybe add some of his partners and the kids. Then they will have something with memories also.


----------



## DMGeurts

ivey_family said:


> Erin wasn't the only early shopper this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kiddos and I trekked across town for my second DisMeet this morning!  I enjoyed meeting Erin and her mom and shopping around the store together for a bit!
> 
> And, I had a big DUH! Moment when I figured out Erin's screen name.  I somehow completely missed the fact that she is nanny to V.  Nanny E.  Duh!  Mystery solved.
> 
> (I'll get caught up on all the gorgeous dresses posted recently over the weekend!)
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Yay for a Dismeet with Erin - I am super excited because I get to meet her and little V when we go to Disney in August!  



Lurkylala said:


> Hello everyone-- I'm a newbie. I was planning on joining this thread as I'm considering participating in BigGives. I'm not the most experienced at anything, but have been doing basic sewing and knitting for awhile and pick up easy stuff fairly quickly if I don't know it already.
> 
> Unfortunately, I've recently had a special person in my life prepare to start hospice care because of kidney failure. He is a very special friend of my partner and Is and is in his 30s. I am friends with his partner/girlfriend as well, and she has two young children that he has been helping to raise for the last several years. He is also a police officer.
> 
> Over the years he has done so much for my partner and my friend and her children.
> 
> I would really like to make him something that is going to be comforting and make him feel loved and appreciated, but is still manly. My original thought was some sort of blanket, quilt, or afghan but with the hospice situation I don't know what the timeline looks like. I also don't have $$$ to spend on materials and have thought about trying to make something for the kids and his partner as well.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas for a comforting but practical keepsake that a man would want and use? Especially one that I can make ASAP?



I am so very sorry...  I like the quilt idea.  

D~


----------



## PurpleEars

Lurkylala said:


> Hello everyone-- I'm a newbie. I was planning on joining this thread as I'm considering participating in BigGives. I'm not the most experienced at anything, but have been doing basic sewing and knitting for awhile and pick up easy stuff fairly quickly if I don't know it already.
> 
> Unfortunately, I've recently had a special person in my life prepare to start hospice care because of kidney failure. He is a very special friend of my partner and Is and is in his 30s. I am friends with his partner/girlfriend as well, and she has two young children that he has been helping to raise for the last several years. He is also a police officer.
> 
> Over the years he has done so much for my partner and my friend and her children.
> 
> I would really like to make him something that is going to be comforting and make him feel loved and appreciated, but is still manly. My original thought was some sort of blanket, quilt, or afghan but with the hospice situation I don't know what the timeline looks like. I also don't have $$$ to spend on materials and have thought about trying to make something for the kids and his partner as well.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas for a comforting but practical keepsake that a man would want and use? Especially one that I can make ASAP?



Welcome! I am sorry to hear about your friend's situation. It must be heartbreaking to go through this. Kidney disease is a cause close to my heart as my dad had acute kidney failure 11 years ago and fortunately received a transplant in time.

With kidney failure, I imagine dialysis is part of his routine. With that in mind, I wonder if a hospital gown would be appropriate. Pillowcases will be quick and easy to make and they may bring comfort to the family.



goteamwood said:


> I am sorry about your friend. Recently a good friend of mine lost her aunt who went very quickly after her diagnosis (6 weeks maybe?) She asked me the same question, wanted something she could keep her hands busy and be a comfort to her aunt. I sent her this tutorial And she went to Joann's and got fabric that night, she was able to finish the quilt in a weekend. I wrote about her quilt and her experience in my blog: http://just-joshin.com/why-handmade/
> 
> That said, perhaps making something for the kids that represents their Dad they can share with him while they can? Blankets or pillowcases? Maybe the kids can help you pick out fabrics? The strip quilt is super fast you could maybe even do two, one w/ each kid? Perhaps make something he can use now and they can keep. I lost my Dad when I was young, he was also a police officer. His death was without any warning because he was killed on duty by a drunk driver. I clung to anything that was his and still have a few sentimental things I hang onto even though it has been 25 years.
> 
> I am not sure if that is helpful or what you're looking for, but whatever you decide is the right thing, there aren't always good answers in situations like this.



Jen - I am sorry to hear about your circumstances around your dad's death . I am sure it is still hard after all these years.


----------



## smittette

Lurkylala said:


> Hello everyone-- I'm a newbie. I was planning on joining this thread as I'm considering participating in BigGives. I'm not the most experienced at anything, but have been doing basic sewing and knitting for awhile and pick up easy stuff fairly quickly if I don't know it already.
> 
> Unfortunately, I've recently had a special person in my life prepare to start hospice care because of kidney failure. He is a very special friend of my partner and Is and is in his 30s. I am friends with his partner/girlfriend as well, and she has two young children that he has been helping to raise for the last several years. He is also a police officer.
> 
> Over the years he has done so much for my partner and my friend and her children.
> 
> I would really like to make him something that is going to be comforting and make him feel loved and appreciated, but is still manly. My original thought was some sort of blanket, quilt, or afghan but with the hospice situation I don't know what the timeline looks like. I also don't have $$$ to spend on materials and have thought about trying to make something for the kids and his partner as well.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas for a comforting but practical keepsake that a man would want and use? Especially one that I can make ASAP?



Since you don't have a lot of time, I would suggest you make a "hug" instead of a quilt. Make a quilt that is 40 to 50 inches wide but only 12 to 18 inches long. You can use any fabric that you have, even tiny pieces if you use paper pieced blocks. (easy to find online and very easy to do) I have used blocks of someone kneeling in prayer, and teardrops, hearts, etc. Then include a note saying how you have sewn it with your heart and stitched in your prayers and tears. It is a "hug" because you wrap it around yourself when you are feeling blue and missing that special someone's arms around you.


----------



## disneychic2

Courtney829 said:


> http://friedokra4me.blogspot.com/2013/03/dear-mom-on-iphone-i-get-it.html is much more realistic than the other I think.  I choose to believe that my kids will not be scarred for life just because I don't pay attention to them every minute of every day.
> 
> I'm contemplating getting this machine.  http://www.walmart.com/ip/Brother-Computerized-Sewing-and-Embroidery-Machine-SE-400/14237607  I know everyone talks about hoop envy and I'm sure I'll experience it but I want a sewing machine that does more than just the straight stitch that the vintage machine I'm borrowing does and I want an embroidery machine as well.  With limited space in my craft zone, I think a combo machine is best and my momma gets a 10% discount from Walmart so the price is within my budget.  Looking forward to tax season finally being over and having more crafting time!



I loved reading that blog about the iPhone Moms! I was a mom who raised kids in the non-electronic era and I love the efficiency of the everything available to Moms (and Dads) today. Thanks for sharing that.

I think whatever machine you can afford and will do everything you need it to do is the perfect machine. Brother makes good machines, and bonus that your mom can get it with a discount! Hope you get it. 



goteamwood said:


> A quick drive-by posting to share this cute dress I just finished for a friend's baby to wear to Disney next month. She will be 7 months, and this looks huge, but the baby is affectionately known as "chunk" since and is already wearing 9-12 months. I made the portrait peasant in size 1, I guess I will have to wait to see how it fits her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a set I made for my husband's coworker who just had a baby boy and is a HUGE football fan. The birth announcement was deigned to look like he was the newest recruit for the Chicago bears so I think they will like it. Now if it could just warm up to romper weather around here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another project I am working on, this is a top, another portrait peasant, this will go under the Irelyns Peekaboo Ruffle dress, which I wanted to get done for the contest Fairytale designs is having on FB, but it has to be done by the 19th I think and I have only cut out the dress, not started assembly at all. I just LOVE how big the design is! Can't get used to that. I am doing this for another friend who has boy/girl twins who are going for their 3d birthday in sept, and having their birthday breakfast at Crystal Palace. The peasant top is just for layering since it will be a lot more convenient for rides and such the rest of the day w/o a big frilly dress.



Love everything! The football outfit is so clever!



PurpleEars said:


> I haven't shared my projects in a while so here are a few things I worked on the last few weeks:
> 
> First, we have a shirt for a Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also worked on a couple of shirts for one of my co-workers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Sweet and Sassy Apron pattern from YMCT when they had the $5 pattern sale. This is a bridal shower gift for a young woman who is very much a Disney fan. She was looking at Minnie aprons the last time we met up at Disney World.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I used up the remaining fabric from that piece to make a Lucy Halter top for myself (thus continuing my line of Minnie-inspired Sis Boom outfits)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since it is snowing outside, I decided I want to make a pair of long pants. This is a pair of adult Easy Fits with some Disney fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the snow (we are expecting like 4 inches of snow), I also thought it would be nice to make something for spring so I can look forward to warmer temperatures. I figured one can never be too old for butt ruffles  so I made this using Lisa's Audery Ruffle skirt pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Also, we are officially planning a December trip!  We booked the plane tickets the other day (using a loyalty program points so we only had to pay taxes and fees - mind you, just the taxes and fees are higher than what some of you pay in total!). We also made a room only reservation at POFQ, but we are certainly keeping an eye out for any discounts. We stayed at POFQ in the past and it is our second choice for an onsite resort. I am just happy that I have that much time to plan the outfits for the trip!



I absolutely love everything you've done! Great job! As far as size, I could wear ruffles in the back, but it would be a bit much for my age. I always enjoy seeing the outfits you make for yourself and wish I had done that when I was young enough to pull it off. 

It's so cool you have your plane tickets already. That, for me, is when it starts to feel real. And of course when I make my ADRs. Have fun planning.



Sandi S said:


> Hey ladies - I'm popping back in. Since we went on our trip last August, I pretty much went right back to work and then got really bogged down with teaching and doing contract assessment writing...and I was a bit depressed that Disney was over for awhile. However...DH convinced me to move up the trip that I had originally planned to take with my mom and the kids in 2014 to this year.
> 
> So, I am going to take the crew back to AoA - this time staying at The Lion King section Dec. 1-7. The kids have NO idea and I will have to do my sewing on the sly...no telling them until at least Thanksgiving is the plan!



Welcome back! DH and I have been twice during the first week of December and froze one year (2010) and had gorgeous weather in 2012. The crowds were pretty terrific too. Have fun planning and good luck keeping it secret. What fun!



nannye said:


> Alright here they are. After my machine broke and had to be fixed I was running out of time, so my mom helped finish. She did the ruffles and attaching the ruffly and skirt. I did everything else.
> 
> The mom was thrilled with the dresses and then asked if I had time for a few shirts.
> Thank you Loree! for editing the files for me.
> 
> Can I just say how much I LOVE my machine after it got fixed it worked a zillion times better. It needed a new bobbin casing.
> 
> The first dress is mUCH fuller than the princess one. The panels on the mickey one were 6 8 inch panels and 6 5 inch panels. It was super hard to fit it in the waistband so for the princess dress I trimmed the panels down. It's not as full but still looks good!
> 
> The classic Mickey dress (this is the one the mom originally wanted me to put POOH on too! and then just use Mickey heads)
> 
> 
> The Princess Dress
> [URL=http://s2.photobucket.com/user/youngstarsowner/media/th_Ali15_zpsddd6f26c.jpg.html]
> I had a spare shirt and I went ahead and made her a shirt for AK to be nice.
> [URL=http://s2.photobucket.com/user/youngstarsowner/media/th_Ali3_zpsf795cd84.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> The mom then asked if I could make matching shirts for herself and her husband. Simple Mickeyheads not a big deal. She also asked if by chance I could make her an Ariel shirt to match her daughters princess dress since Ariel was her daughters favorite princess.... ok.
> 
> 
> 
> And a Pooh shirt for Ali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girl in her dress.
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/youngstarsowner/media/th_Alidress1_zps6c8aed1a.jpg.html




Okay, this is some serious cuteness! Great job, Erin! I love everything. 



hey_jude said:


> I know some of you are interested in examples of pockets on Easy Fits.  Here's some I did for a recent Big Give.   Since the shorts were denim I didn't really want to do the cargo pockets I'd done before but I needed to use the Cat in the Hat material since I signed up to do shorts that matched their Thing 1/Thing 2 shirts.
> 
> [URL=http://s790.photobucket.com/user/steward_family/media/th_IMG_0473-1.jpg.html]





hey_jude said:


> Judy



Just the right touch. Great job! 



goteamwood said:


> I just got the pics back from a friend who had her daughter model the dress I made and took some fabulous photos of her in it. I used the Fairytale Pattern Design Irelyn Peek-a-boo ruffle dress which I think turned out adorable. She is having a contest on her FB page so I had an actual deadline to get this done. (The contest ends the 19th.) I did the portrait peasant for underneath, so she can take off the dress and just have a peasant top for the day after breakfast with Pooh. It's hard to see the details, the fabric is all from the same collection of Winnie the Pooh. The yellow has bumblebees on it, the blue is like Pooh toile and the back is a quilt panel with all the looks together. I loved the look of that fabric, it's licensed fabric but seems more classic than cartoony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dress went together easier than I expected, but I used it as an opportunity to learn how to do ruffles AND rolled hems with my serger, so it wasn't exactly an afternoon project.



What a fabulous job you did on that dress. And that little girl is a natural model. So cute! 



goteamwood said:


> I can't take credit for the photos, the little girl's mom took them. She did a great job. I did finish another Irelyn Peekaboo dress today, which went MUCH faster the second time and now that I have sorta figured out the settings on my serger. I had it all cut out yesterday, but did all the sewing and assembly today while my husband was home, kids were in preschool and nap time. I would say maybe 3 hours total. (It is hard to calculate how long anything takes me since I have so many interruptions. I stopped to get the kids dressed and ready for school, then made lunch when they got home an hour later, then during "nap" time they were wrestling maybe? Of course they weren't sleeping and one smashed his face into the bed rail, has a huge fat lip, scrapes on his chin and nose and bled all over the room of course. Then at dinner fell off his chair and hit his cheek on the table. He looks like Baby Fight Club or something. I am so glad they don't have school tomorrow, we can lay low and not go into public...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best part is that I made this entirely 100 percent with fabric I already had. I wanted to do photos outside, but we are in the middle of some epic storms and flooding so it's just not photos outside weather. Thankfully where we are it has been wet but not terrible. I have lots of friends who have their basements, living rooms and cars all underwater right now.



Very well done! And great that the fabric was from your stash!

That's so awful that people have all that water in their homes and cars under water. Oh how sad. Glad you're not in that area!



ivey_family said:


> Erin wasn't the only early shopper this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kiddos and I trekked across town for my second DisMeet this morning!  I enjoyed meeting Erin and her mom and shopping around the store together for a bit!
> 
> And, I had a big DUH! Moment when I figured out Erin's screen name.  I somehow completely missed the fact that she is nanny to V.  Nanny E.  Duh!  Mystery solved.
> 
> (I'll get caught up on all the gorgeous dresses posted recently over the weekend!)
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Yay for a dis meet! Thanks for sharing the photo. Your basket was full even before shopping! Little cuties all!



pyrxtc said:


> Headed to my Dad's for school break and gonna bring my sewing with me. I have lots of stuff cut so I will just bring everything I need to make it and maybe I will get a few things done while my kids play or are sleeping.
> 
> PLus, celebrations are in order since due to my Dh's previous employer being sold we have now paid off our DVC and vehicle in full !! One had 3 years left and one had 5. YAY !!



Hope you get a lot of sewing done. Yay for paying down debt, whatever it is! Congrats!!!



Lurkylala said:


> Hello everyone-- I'm a newbie. I was planning on joining this thread as I'm considering participating in BigGives. I'm not the most experienced at anything, but have been doing basic sewing and knitting for awhile and pick up easy stuff fairly quickly if I don't know it already.
> 
> Unfortunately, I've recently had a special person in my life prepare to start hospice care because of kidney failure. He is a very special friend of my partner and Is and is in his 30s. I am friends with his partner/girlfriend as well, and she has two young children that he has been helping to raise for the last several years. He is also a police officer.
> 
> Over the years he has done so much for my partner and my friend and her children.
> 
> I would really like to make him something that is going to be comforting and make him feel loved and appreciated, but is still manly. My original thought was some sort of blanket, quilt, or afghan but with the hospice situation I don't know what the timeline looks like. I also don't have $$$ to spend on materials and have thought about trying to make something for the kids and his partner as well.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas for a comforting but practical keepsake that a man would want and use? Especially one that I can make ASAP?



I just wanted to say how sorry I am that you are going through this. I could read your pain in every word. I think you got some great suggestions and hope you'll be able to chose something and get it completed. I especially liked the thought of using your friend's shirts to make something. That would be very special. Prayers to you and your friend and everyone involved.


----------



## caralyn817

I'm a newbie to all of this. Wow! So many of these outfits and shirts are amazing! I was wondering what kind of machines you all use for the appliqués. Do you hand guide for the stitching?


----------



## cogero

Some people use embroidery machines and others use sewing machines for hand applique.

I am hoping to try hand applique in the next few months because the options are limitless with it.


----------



## sewmess

Lurkylala said:


> Hello everyone-- I'm a newbie. I was planning on joining this thread as I'm considering participating in BigGives. I'm not the most experienced at anything, but have been doing basic sewing and knitting for awhile and pick up easy stuff fairly quickly if I don't know it already.
> 
> Unfortunately, I've recently had a special person in my life prepare to start hospice care because of kidney failure. He is a very special friend of my partner and Is and is in his 30s. I am friends with his partner/girlfriend as well, and she has two young children that he has been helping to raise for the last several years. He is also a police officer.
> 
> Over the years he has done so much for my partner and my friend and her children.
> 
> I would really like to make him something that is going to be comforting and make him feel loved and appreciated, but is still manly. My original thought was some sort of blanket, quilt, or afghan but with the hospice situation I don't know what the timeline looks like. I also don't have $$$ to spend on materials and have thought about trying to make something for the kids and his partner as well.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas for a comforting but practical keepsake that a man would want and use? Especially one that I can make ASAP?





abqgreene said:


> What about a quilt made of his old tshirts.maybe add some of his partners and the kids. Then they will have something with memories also.



I was going to suggest a tshirt throw.  I made one for my Mom for Christmas: they take 9-12 tshirts and I just used some fleece I had in my stash for the back, so I didn't need any batting.  
 I also like the idea of having his loved ones including things that have special meaning for them.

I did a hand applique this week and after overthinking one side, it turned out pretty well.  It's not specifically Disney related, but in theory could be EPCOT related, so as soon as I've got pictures taken, I'll post it.  It's another Mug Rug, BTW.


----------



## Lurkylala

Thank you to everyone that responded to my post. Around 8 last night we heard that he was coming home and to give him a few days to settle in before we inundated the family with visitors. He unexpectedly died this morning. Thank you all anyway.


----------



## sewdisney

Lurkylala said:


> Thank you to everyone that responded to my post. Around 8 last night we heard that he was coming home and to give him a few days to settle in before we inundated the family with visitors. He unexpectedly died this morning. Thank you all anyway.



Oh Lurkylala, I am so very sorry to hear that.  You and everyone that knew this man will be in my thoughts.


----------



## nannye

ivey_family said:


> Erin wasn't the only early shopper this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kiddos and I trekked across town for my second DisMeet this morning!  I enjoyed meeting Erin and her mom and shopping around the store together for a bit!
> 
> And, I had a big DUH! Moment when I figured out Erin's screen name.  I somehow completely missed the fact that she is nanny to V.  Nanny E.  Duh!  Mystery solved.
> 
> (I'll get caught up on all the gorgeous dresses posted recently over the weekend!)
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Thanks for coming to meet me Carrie! It was so fun to do a Dismeet and her cuties are freaking adorable! My mom and I didn't get out of Joanns until close to 12! How was the zoo?




Lurkylala said:


> Thank you to everyone that responded to my post. Around 8 last night we heard that he was coming home and to give him a few days to settle in before we inundated the family with visitors. He unexpectedly died this morning. Thank you all anyway.



I am so sorry for your loss. Hugs!


----------



## PurpleEars

caralyn817 said:


> I'm a newbie to all of this. Wow! So many of these outfits and shirts are amazing! I was wondering what kind of machines you all use for the appliqués. Do you hand guide for the stitching?



I use an embroidery machine for most of my appliques. However, from time to time I use my regular sewing machine to do applique "by hand." I just set it to slow and the widest zigzag width and go from there. There is a great tutorial from the first page of this thread about appliques.



Lurkylala said:


> Thank you to everyone that responded to my post. Around 8 last night we heard that he was coming home and to give him a few days to settle in before we inundated the family with visitors. He unexpectedly died this morning. Thank you all anyway.



Oh I am so sorry to hear that. Please know that your friend's family will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Lurkylala said:
			
		

> Thank you to everyone that responded to my post. Around 8 last night we heard that he was coming home and to give him a few days to settle in before we inundated the family with visitors. He unexpectedly died this morning. Thank you all anyway.



So sorry to hear this. Thoughts and prayers to you and the family.


----------



## McDuck

Lurkylala said:


> Thank you to everyone that responded to my post. Around 8 last night we heard that he was coming home and to give him a few days to settle in before we inundated the family with visitors. He unexpectedly died this morning. Thank you all anyway.



I am so sorry.


----------



## pyrxtc

Lurkylala said:


> Thank you to everyone that responded to my post. Around 8 last night we heard that he was coming home and to give him a few days to settle in before we inundated the family with visitors. He unexpectedly died this morning. Thank you all anyway.



I am so sorry. You know it's coming but it comes so fast sometimes. he must have been ready.


----------



## pyrxtc

I finally finished my nieces 1st birthday dress I still have the hat to make and to find out if it fits her but still done. I made a reversible jacket for it following a youtube video and it actually came out right.














I also made her a neon pink and blue tutu with a tulle hair bow to match and a tulle dress for pictures.


----------



## sewmess

Lurkylala said:


> Thank you to everyone that responded to my post. Around 8 last night we heard that he was coming home and to give him a few days to settle in before we inundated the family with visitors. He unexpectedly died this morning. Thank you all anyway.



Blessings be on the loved ones.  And peace be with you for caring.


----------



## sewmess

I am still playing with my new toy in a limited fashion because I have about 5 embroidery thread colors, but trying things out I am.

Such as this:  A French Inspired Mug Rug > not specifically Disney, but a definate idea for, say, an EPCOT inspired something.




http://www.flickr.com/photos/23918679@N04/8672723570/ 




http://www.flickr.com/photos/23918679@N04/8672729658/ 

I don't know if you can see the truely horrible stitching on the right side of the Eiffel Tower, but I was overthinking my applique at that point.  I got it right on the left side, though.  The back makes up for it though, I love the vintage fabrics and the improvised French flag.

The wording was the very first thing I did on the new machine.  I am quite pleased and am looking forward to more fun!!

And all the fabric came form my stash!!


----------



## babynala

pyrxtc said:


> Headed to my Dad's for school break and gonna bring my sewing with me. I have lots of stuff cut so I will just bring everything I need to make it and maybe I will get a few things done while my kids play or are sleeping.  I lost the quote but I love the little outfit you made with the reversible jacket, so cute.
> 
> PLus, celebrations are in order since due to my Dh's previous employer being sold we have now paid off our DVC and vehicle in full !! One had 3 years left and one had 5. YAY !!


 Congrats on paying off your DVC and vehicle.  Hope you are having fun at your Dad's.  



Lurkylala said:


> Thank you to everyone that responded to my post. Around 8 last night we heard that he was coming home and to give him a few days to settle in before we inundated the family with visitors. He unexpectedly died this morning. Thank you all anyway.


So sorry to hear about your loss.  



sewmess said:


> I am still playing with my new toy in a limited fashion because I have about 5 embroidery thread colors, but trying things out I am.
> 
> Such as this:  A French Inspired Mug Rug > not specifically Disney, but a definate idea for, say, an EPCOT inspired something.
> 
> I don't know if you can see the truely horrible stitching on the right side of the Eiffel Tower, but I was overthinking my applique at that point.  I got it right on the left side, though.  The back makes up for it though, I love the vintage fabrics and the improvised French flag.
> 
> The wording was the very first thing I did on the new machine.  I am quite pleased and am looking forward to more fun!!
> 
> And all the fabric came form my stash!!


The mug rug is a great idea and it looks nice.  Bonus that it was from your stash.


----------



## love to stitch

pyrxtc said:


> I finally finished my nieces 1st birthday dress I still have the hat to make and to find out if it fits her but still done. I made a reversible jacket for it following a youtube video and it actually came out right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made her a neon pink and blue tutu with a tulle hair bow to match and a tulle dress for pictures.



That is an adorable outfit!


----------



## dianemom2

pyrxtc said:


> Headed to my Dad's for school break and gonna bring my sewing with me. I have lots of stuff cut so I will just bring everything I need to make it and maybe I will get a few things done while my kids play or are sleeping.
> 
> PLus, celebrations are in order since due to my Dh's previous employer being sold we have now paid off our DVC and vehicle in full !! One had 3 years left and one had 5. YAY !!


I hope you have a great time at your Dad's house and that you get a lot of sewing done.  Hooray for being able to pay of your DVC and your vehicle!  How wonderful!



caralyn817 said:


> I'm a newbie to all of this. Wow! So many of these outfits and shirts are amazing! I was wondering what kind of machines you all use for the appliqués. Do you hand guide for the stitching?


I use an embroidery machine for my appliques.  I LOVE mine!  I have a Brother Innovis 4000d.  A lot of people do hand appliques on their machine. It is on my bucket list of things to learn how to do but I haven't gotten to it yet.  I am hopeful that I will get some time this summer to work on learning.  On the first page of this discussion you will find a link to a wonderful hand applique tutorial.



sewmess said:


> I was going to suggest a tshirt throw.  I made one for my Mom for Christmas: they take 9-12 tshirts and I just used some fleece I had in my stash for the back, so I didn't need any batting.
> I also like the idea of having his loved ones including things that have special meaning for them.
> 
> I did a hand applique this week and after overthinking one side, it turned out pretty well.  It's not specifically Disney related, but in theory could be EPCOT related, so as soon as I've got pictures taken, I'll post it.  It's another Mug Rug, BTW.


Did you use a tutorial for your t-shirt throw?  I am going to try to make one out of some of my dd's old t-shirts.  I am hoping to work on it this summer while she is at camp and then I can give it to her as a surprise when she gets home.  I can't wait to see your first hand applique.



Lurkylala said:


> Thank you to everyone that responded to my post. Around 8 last night we heard that he was coming home and to give him a few days to settle in before we inundated the family with visitors. He unexpectedly died this morning. Thank you all anyway.


I'm so sorry.



pyrxtc said:


> I also made her a neon pink and blue tutu with a tulle hair bow to match and a tulle dress for pictures.


Beautiful dress and coat.  She will be so adorable for her first birthday photos.  I love the dress and the bloomers turned out terrific.  I think it is good that you didn't add any wording.  It would have been lost on that fabric.  Did you follow a tutorial to make the coat?  It is an adorable idea.  Do you have a link?  One of the best gifts that I used to get each year for my girls' birthday was a membership to the JC Penney photo club.  That way I could get their pictures taken in their birthday outfits each year.



sewmess said:


> I am still playing with my new toy in a limited fashion because I have about 5 embroidery thread colors, but trying things out I am.
> 
> Such as this:  A French Inspired Mug Rug > not specifically Disney, but a definate idea for, say, an EPCOT inspired something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/23918679@N04/8672723570/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/23918679@N04/8672729658/


That turned out great.  You must be having fun playing around with the applique and the embroidery.  Love that you made the back into the French flag to go with the front.

Did you all know that there is a PDF pattern group on FB now? It is called PDF Pattern Sales and Promotions.  It has lots of information about sales.  I should warn you though that if you join, you are going to end up spending money on new patterns.  I think I bought three last week.  I'm trying to try out some of the new patterns.  Today I did an adorable pair of little shortalls.  I am very pleased with how they turned out.  I can't share pictures just yet though because they are for one of the FB launch groups.  I am hoping to try out another new pattern later this week but I'm not sure how much sewing time I will be able to fit in this week.


----------



## PurpleEars

pyrxtc said:


> I finally finished my nieces 1st birthday dress I still have the hat to make and to find out if it fits her but still done. I made a reversible jacket for it following a youtube video and it actually came out right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made her a neon pink and blue tutu with a tulle hair bow to match and a tulle dress for pictures.



The outfit looks adorable! I am sure she will look very pretty in her birthday pictures!



sewmess said:


> I am still playing with my new toy in a limited fashion because I have about 5 embroidery thread colors, but trying things out I am.
> 
> Such as this:  A French Inspired Mug Rug > not specifically Disney, but a definate idea for, say, an EPCOT inspired something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/23918679@N04/8672723570/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/23918679@N04/8672729658/
> 
> I don't know if you can see the truely horrible stitching on the right side of the Eiffel Tower, but I was overthinking my applique at that point.  I got it right on the left side, though.  The back makes up for it though, I love the vintage fabrics and the improvised French flag.
> 
> The wording was the very first thing I did on the new machine.  I am quite pleased and am looking forward to more fun!!
> 
> And all the fabric came form my stash!!



Your first project on the embroidery looks great. It is great that you can do it using materials in your stash!



dianemom2 said:


> Did you all know that there is a PDF pattern group on FB now? It is called PDF Pattern Sales and Promotions.  It has lots of information about sales.  I should warn you though that if you join, you are going to end up spending money on new patterns.  I think I bought three last week.  I'm trying to try out some of the new patterns.  Today I did an adorable pair of little shortalls.  I am very pleased with how they turned out.  I can't share pictures just yet though because they are for one of the FB launch groups.  I am hoping to try out another new pattern later this week but I'm not sure how much sewing time I will be able to fit in this week.



I think this is another reason why I am glad that I don't do FB.


----------



## pyrxtc

dianemom2 said:


> I hope you have a great time at your Dad's house and that you get a lot of sewing done.  Hooray for being able to pay of your DVC and your vehicle!  How wonderful!
> 
> Beautiful dress and coat.  She will be so adorable for her first birthday photos.  I love the dress and the bloomers turned out terrific.  I think it is good that you didn't add any wording.  It would have been lost on that fabric.  Did you follow a tutorial to make the coat?  It is an adorable idea.  Do you have a link?  One of the best gifts that I used to get each year for my girls' birthday was a membership to the JC Penney photo club.  That way I could get their pictures taken in their birthday outfits each year.



Didn't realize my brother had moved in already so now I am short a  bed and will be spending the week taking turns sleeping on the couch with my kids. not fun ! The coat was from a Simplicity pattern 1921 and I followed this tutorial to make it reversible. It worked great.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgJTvo-pSEY&feature=share

Thank you for all the compliments on the outfit, I can't wait to see what SIL thinks and how it fits my niece.


----------



## Tigger1221

This thread got me started on sewing. My mom bought a Laura Ashley brother machine about 8 months ago. We have loved having it and I have 19 shirts for our upcoming trip (will hopefully get a pic tomorrow). Well last weekend we went to a 2 day sewing event at our local store and mom bought a 10 Needle brother embroidery machine!!!! I can't believe she got it, that things huge but very nice. They had to order it as they only had one and someone else had purchased it. I can't wait to get it and play. Luckily the ladies are great and lessons come with each machine you buy. We are keeping the other machine too, plus she has an old singer sewing machine. We are moving all out stuff to a bigger room in her house!


----------



## cogero

dianemom2 said:


> I hope you have a great time at your Dad's house and that you get a lot of sewing done.  Hooray for being able to pay of your DVC and your vehicle!  How wonderful!
> 
> 
> I use an embroidery machine for my appliques.  I LOVE mine!  I have a Brother Innovis 4000d.  A lot of people do hand appliques on their machine. It is on my bucket list of things to learn how to do but I haven't gotten to it yet.  I am hopeful that I will get some time this summer to work on learning.  On the first page of this discussion you will find a link to a wonderful hand applique tutorial.
> 
> 
> Did you use a tutorial for your t-shirt throw?  I am going to try to make one out of some of my dd's old t-shirts.  I am hoping to work on it this summer while she is at camp and then I can give it to her as a surprise when she gets home.  I can't wait to see your first hand applique.
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry.
> 
> 
> Beautiful dress and coat.  She will be so adorable for her first birthday photos.  I love the dress and the bloomers turned out terrific.  I think it is good that you didn't add any wording.  It would have been lost on that fabric.  Did you follow a tutorial to make the coat?  It is an adorable idea.  Do you have a link?  One of the best gifts that I used to get each year for my girls' birthday was a membership to the JC Penney photo club.  That way I could get their pictures taken in their birthday outfits each year.
> 
> 
> That turned out great.  You must be having fun playing around with the applique and the embroidery.  Love that you made the back into the French flag to go with the front.
> 
> Did you all know that there is a PDF pattern group on FB now? It is called PDF Pattern Sales and Promotions.  It has lots of information about sales.  I should warn you though that if you join, you are going to end up spending money on new patterns.  I think I bought three last week.  I'm trying to try out some of the new patterns.  Today I did an adorable pair of little shortalls.  I am very pleased with how they turned out.  I can't share pictures just yet though because they are for one of the FB launch groups.  I am hoping to try out another new pattern later this week but I'm not sure how much sewing time I will be able to fit in this week.



I love that group I bought a couple patterns this week. I am going to try one today or tomorrow for the new baby. I also have a bunch I want to get for C.



Tigger1221 said:


> This thread got me started on sewing. My mom bought a Laura Ashley brother machine about 8 months ago. We have loved having it and I have 19 shirts for our upcoming trip (will hopefully get a pic tomorrow). Well last weekend we went to a 2 day sewing event at our local store and mom bought a 10 Needle brother embroidery machine!!!! I can't believe she got it, that things huge but very nice. They had to order it as they only had one and someone else had purchased it. I can't wait to get it and play. Luckily the ladies are great and lessons come with each machine you buy. We are keeping the other machine too, plus she has an old singer sewing machine. We are moving all out stuff to a bigger room in her house!



Congrats on the 10 needle machine it is on my bucket list even though I have no where to put it.


----------



## dianemom2

Tigger1221 said:


> This thread got me started on sewing. My mom bought a Laura Ashley brother machine about 8 months ago. We have loved having it and I have 19 shirts for our upcoming trip (will hopefully get a pic tomorrow). Well last weekend we went to a 2 day sewing event at our local store and mom bought a 10 Needle brother embroidery machine!!!! I can't believe she got it, that things huge but very nice. They had to order it as they only had one and someone else had purchased it. I can't wait to get it and play. Luckily the ladies are great and lessons come with each machine you buy. We are keeping the other machine too, plus she has an old singer sewing machine. We are moving all out stuff to a bigger room in her house!


Glad that we could get you started on sewing.  I can't wait to see your 19 shirts!  And wow, a 10 needle machine.  I'm green with envy

Chiara, I lost your quote.  Which new pattern are you trying out for the baby?  Did you buy the new Ellie Inspired romper?  That was so cute!  I didn't buy that one even though it was 1/2 price.  I already have a couple of baby patterns and no babies to sew for.

Here is an Enabler Alert!!!

Olabelhe is having a BOGO sale on her patterns.  You go to her website and purchase a pattern.  For each pattern that you purchase you will get one for free.  But to get the free pattern you have send her an email and tell her which one you want.  There is no limit on the number of free patterns you can get.  When you send the email, you have to put "Tulips" in as the subject.  I have made several of her patterns and they turn out great.  They are very pretty and girly.


----------



## cogero

Diane I did get the romper along with the Delany top. I also bought 2 patterns by CKC the peony maxi dress and a maxi skirt for C


----------



## goteamwood

dianemom2 said:


> Glad that we could get you started on sewing.  I can't wait to see your 19 shirts!  And wow, a 10 needle machine.  I'm green with envy
> 
> Chiara, I lost your quote.  Which new pattern are you trying out for the baby?  Did you buy the new Ellie Inspired romper?  That was so cute!  I didn't buy that one even though it was 1/2 price.  I already have a couple of baby patterns and no babies to sew for.
> 
> Here is an Enabler Alert!!!
> 
> Olabelhe is having a BOGO sale on her patterns.  You go to her website and purchase a pattern.  For each pattern that you purchase you will get one for free.  But to get the free pattern you have send her an email and tell her which one you want.  There is no limit on the number of free patterns you can get.  When you send the email, you have to put "Tulips" in as the subject.  I have made several of her patterns and they turn out great.  They are very pretty and girly.



I have picked up a couple patterns too. I got the Rachel Knit dress (and went to the thrift store for some up-cyclable t-shirts) and a couple more. On my agenda is sewing with knits. I have been searching all the remnant bins for some knits to practice with and scored big time at Hancock fabrics with a yard of pink with white pokladots! Woo hoo!

I also wanted to share this, it made my day, I made these shirts before we left on our road trip and today was the girls' birthday. Their mom showed the bakery the shirts and they made cakes to match. How cute are these?


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> Diane I did get the romper along with the Delany top. I also bought 2 patterns by CKC the peony maxi dress and a maxi skirt for C


After I bought two more patterns today I finally hid the group so that it doesn't appear in my FB news feed.  It was just costing me waaaaaayyyyy too much money!  Although I have a ton of fabulous new patterns to try out.  Maybe I will unhide it in a few months when I start thinking about sewing for the fall.



goteamwood said:


> I have picked up a couple patterns too. I got the Rachel Knit dress (and went to the thrift store for some up-cyclable t-shirts) and a couple more. On my agenda is sewing with knits. I have been searching all the remnant bins for some knits to practice with and scored big time at Hancock fabrics with a yard of pink with white pokladots! Woo hoo!
> 
> I also wanted to share this, it made my day, I made these shirts before we left on our road trip and today was the girls' birthday. Their mom showed the bakery the shirts and they made cakes to match. How cute are these?



Sewing with knits is a breeze.  I was afraid to try it but it is really mostly the same as any other sewing.  I actually find it a bit easier in some ways.  For example, if you don't want to hem something, you really don't have to.  You can do a rolled hem, or a lettuce edge or even leave it unfinished.  Just make sure you stabilize the shoulders on dresses and shirts so that they don't eventually lose their shape.  I have the Rachel pattern.  It is another one of those patterns that I swear I am going to make one day very, very soon.  Lisa said she is going to come out with a boys shirt pattern one day too.  That should be lots of fun.

I remember when you made the shirts.  The matching cakes are adorable!!!


----------



## cogero

goteamwood said:


> I have picked up a couple patterns too. I got the Rachel Knit dress (and went to the thrift store for some up-cyclable t-shirts) and a couple more. On my agenda is sewing with knits. I have been searching all the remnant bins for some knits to practice with and scored big time at Hancock fabrics with a yard of pink with white pokladots! Woo hoo!
> 
> I also wanted to share this, it made my day, I made these shirts before we left on our road trip and today was the girls' birthday. Their mom showed the bakery the shirts and they made cakes to match. How cute are these?



I love these shirts.



dianemom2 said:


> After I bought two more patterns today I finally hid the group so that it doesn't appear in my FB news feed.  It was just costing me waaaaaayyyyy too much money!  Although I have a ton of fabulous new patterns to try out.  Maybe I will unhide it in a few months when I start thinking about sewing for the fall.
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing with knits is a breeze.  I was afraid to try it but it is really mostly the same as any other sewing.  I actually find it a bit easier in some ways.  For example, if you don't want to hem something, you really don't have to.  You can do a rolled hem, or a lettuce edge or even leave it unfinished.  Just make sure you stabilize the shoulders on dresses and shirts so that they don't eventually lose their shape.  I have the Rachel pattern.  It is another one of those patterns that I swear I am going to make one day very, very soon.  Lisa said she is going to come out with a boys shirt pattern one day too.  That should be lots of fun.
> 
> I remember when you made the shirts.  The matching cakes are adorable!!!



Did you see the Jackson Shirt by Lisa I want to try that one soon.


----------



## sewmess

goteamwood said:


> I have picked up a couple patterns too. I got the Rachel Knit dress (and went to the thrift store for some up-cyclable t-shirts) and a couple more. On my agenda is sewing with knits. I have been searching all the remnant bins for some knits to practice with and scored big time at Hancock fabrics with a yard of pink with white pokladots! Woo hoo!
> 
> I also wanted to share this, it made my day, I made these shirts before we left on our road trip and today was the girls' birthday. Their mom showed the bakery the shirts and they made cakes to match. How cute are these?



I do a lot with upcycling T's and don't have too much problem with it.  In fact, there are times when I get annoyed with wovens because they don't move "right."  But I may have mentioned that I like to make things complicated.  

I love the matching cakes.  What a great idea!!


----------



## ivey_family

nannye said:


> The first dress is mUCH fuller than the princess one. The panels on the mickey one were 6 8 inch panels and 6 5 inch panels. It was super hard to fit it in the waistband so for the princess dress I trimmed the panels down. It's not as full but still looks good!
> 
> 
> The Princess Dress



I have to say again, these are both beautiful!  Diane already mentioned it, but to reduce fullness, I also use trapezoid-shaped panels rather than rectangles.



goteamwood said:


>



These are both beautiful!  Such fun fabrics!  I can't wait to make one of these!



Lurkylala said:


> Thank you to everyone that responded to my post. Around 8 last night we heard that he was coming home and to give him a few days to settle in before we inundated the family with visitors. He unexpectedly died this morning. Thank you all anyway.



I'm so sorry!  How sudden!




nannye said:


> Thanks for coming to meet me Carrie! It was so fun to do a Dismeet and her cuties are freaking adorable! My mom and I didn't get out of Joanns until close to 12! How was the zoo?



I'm glad it worked out!  I enjoyed meeting you and your mom!  The zoo was nice, but with the storm coming, we didn't stay too long.  (We have an annual pass, so we go frequently, though.)



pyrxtc said:


> I finally finished my nieces 1st birthday dress I still have the hat to make and to find out if it fits her but still done. I made a reversible jacket for it following a youtube video and it actually came out right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made her a neon pink and blue tutu with a tulle hair bow to match and a tulle dress for pictures.



Very cute!  I love the reversible coat idea, too!



sewmess said:


> I am still playing with my new toy in a limited fashion because I have about 5 embroidery thread colors, but trying things out I am.
> 
> Such as this:  A French Inspired Mug Rug > not specifically Disney, but a definate idea for, say, an EPCOT inspired something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/23918679@N04/8672723570/
> 
> 
> The wording was the very first thing I did on the new machine.  I am quite pleased and am looking forward to more fun!!
> 
> And all the fabric came form my stash!!



Cute!  Not sure if you've seen this pattern, but if you like Five Star Fonts on facebook, there is a free in the hoop mug rug that is fun to make, too!  I just did a bunch for a craft show.



Tigger1221 said:


> This thread got me started on sewing. My mom bought a Laura Ashley brother machine about 8 months ago. We have loved having it and I have 19 shirts for our upcoming trip (will hopefully get a pic tomorrow). Well last weekend we went to a 2 day sewing event at our local store and mom bought a 10 Needle brother embroidery machine!!!! I can't believe she got it, that things huge but very nice. They had to order it as they only had one and someone else had purchased it. I can't wait to get it and play. Luckily the ladies are great and lessons come with each machine you buy. We are keeping the other machine too, plus she has an old singer sewing machine. We are moving all out stuff to a bigger room in her house!



Congrats on the new machine!  I hope to buy a multi-needle someday!



dianemom2 said:


> Here is an Enabler Alert!!!
> 
> Olabelhe is having a BOGO sale on her patterns.  You go to her website and purchase a pattern.  For each pattern that you purchase you will get one for free.  But to get the free pattern you have send her an email and tell her which one you want.  There is no limit on the number of free patterns you can get.  When you send the email, you have to put "Tulips" in as the subject.  I have made several of her patterns and they turn out great.  They are very pretty and girly.



Must resist!  I love her patterns, but I haven't made the ones I bought last year yet!

How did the bat mitzvah rehearsal go?  When is the date of the big event?  Are the girls getting excited?  Are you keeping your sanity?  



goteamwood said:


> I also wanted to share this, it made my day, I made these shirts before we left on our road trip and today was the girls' birthday. Their mom showed the bakery the shirts and they made cakes to match. How cute are these?



How cute!  They did a great job with those cakes matching your shirts!

We're taking our first ever beach vacation next month, so I'm working on a matching set of seersucker shorts for the kiddos with sandcastle tees.  But, I've also got a few more things to make for the craft show, so my poor cutting table is piled high with projects!  Must get back to work!

Regards,
C.


----------



## McDuck

pyrxtc said:


> I finally finished my nieces 1st birthday dress I still have the hat to make and to find out if it fits her but still done. I made a reversible jacket for it following a youtube video and it actually came out right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made her a neon pink and blue tutu with a tulle hair bow to match and a tulle dress for pictures.



She's going to be a cutie patootie to the max!  



sewmess said:


> I am still playing with my new toy in a limited fashion because I have about 5 embroidery thread colors, but trying things out I am.
> 
> Such as this:  A French Inspired Mug Rug > not specifically Disney, but a definate idea for, say, an EPCOT inspired something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you can see the truely horrible stitching on the right side of the Eiffel Tower, but I was overthinking my applique at that point.  I got it right on the left side, though.  The back makes up for it though, I love the vintage fabrics and the improvised French flag.
> 
> The wording was the very first thing I did on the new machine.  I am quite pleased and am looking forward to more fun!!
> 
> And all the fabric came form my stash!!



I really like that!  Fun!!!!




Tigger1221 said:


> This thread got me started on sewing. My mom bought a Laura Ashley brother machine about 8 months ago. We have loved having it and I have 19 shirts for our upcoming trip (will hopefully get a pic tomorrow). Well last weekend we went to a 2 day sewing event at our local store and mom bought a 10 Needle brother embroidery machine!!!! I can't believe she got it, that things huge but very nice. They had to order it as they only had one and someone else had purchased it. I can't wait to get it and play. Luckily the ladies are great and lessons come with each machine you buy. We are keeping the other machine too, plus she has an old singer sewing machine. We are moving all out stuff to a bigger room in her house!



How exciting! That many needles would be intimidating to me!  Yay for lessons!  



dianemom2 said:


> Glad that we could get you started on sewing.  I can't wait to see your 19 shirts!  And wow, a 10 needle machine.  I'm green with envy
> 
> Chiara, I lost your quote.  Which new pattern are you trying out for the baby?  Did you buy the new Ellie Inspired romper?  That was so cute!  I didn't buy that one even though it was 1/2 price.  I already have a couple of baby patterns and no babies to sew for.
> 
> Here is an Enabler Alert!!!
> 
> Olabelhe is having a BOGO sale on her patterns.  You go to her website and purchase a pattern.  For each pattern that you purchase you will get one for free.  But to get the free pattern you have send her an email and tell her which one you want.  There is no limit on the number of free patterns you can get.  When you send the email, you have to put "Tulips" in as the subject.  I have made several of her patterns and they turn out great.  They are very pretty and girly.



I ended up with 4.  Meg, Daisy, Clara, and Lilly!    I'm excited to try them out!



goteamwood said:


> I have picked up a couple patterns too. I got the Rachel Knit dress (and went to the thrift store for some up-cyclable t-shirts) and a couple more. On my agenda is sewing with knits. I have been searching all the remnant bins for some knits to practice with and scored big time at Hancock fabrics with a yard of pink with white pokladots! Woo hoo!
> 
> I also wanted to share this, it made my day, I made these shirts before we left on our road trip and today was the girls' birthday. Their mom showed the bakery the shirts and they made cakes to match. How cute are these?



Those came out great and how wonderful the bakery made up cakes to match!!!


----------



## McDuck

Well, Miss K had a BLAST at the Imagination Movers concert, and got loads of compliments on her dress -- including from Mover Dave! However, the pics are on my mom's camera, and I don't have them yet....

But I do have a pic of the first custom for our fall trip!  It uses the same pattern and I decided to skip way ahead on my to-do list so that I could be done with that particular pattern (a Simplicity).  So, here is Miss K's AK custom!


----------



## PurpleEars

pyrxtc said:


> Didn't realize my brother had moved in already so now I am short a  bed and will be spending the week taking turns sleeping on the couch with my kids. not fun ! The coat was from a Simplicity pattern 1921 and I followed this tutorial to make it reversible. It worked great.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgJTvo-pSEY&feature=share
> 
> Thank you for all the compliments on the outfit, I can't wait to see what SIL thinks and how it fits my niece.



It sounds like you will have a rough time at your dad's. Yikes! I hope your niece's outfit will fit her well!



Tigger1221 said:


> This thread got me started on sewing. My mom bought a Laura Ashley brother machine about 8 months ago. We have loved having it and I have 19 shirts for our upcoming trip (will hopefully get a pic tomorrow). Well last weekend we went to a 2 day sewing event at our local store and mom bought a 10 Needle brother embroidery machine!!!! I can't believe she got it, that things huge but very nice. They had to order it as they only had one and someone else had purchased it. I can't wait to get it and play. Luckily the ladies are great and lessons come with each machine you buy. We are keeping the other machine too, plus she has an old singer sewing machine. We are moving all out stuff to a bigger room in her house!



Welcome! I can't wait to see pictures of your 19 shirts! Congrats on getting to play with a 10 needle machine. I have to say, I really enjoy creating with Genie (my 10-needle machine)!



dianemom2 said:


> Here is an Enabler Alert!!!
> 
> Olabelhe is having a BOGO sale on her patterns.  You go to her website and purchase a pattern.  For each pattern that you purchase you will get one for free.  But to get the free pattern you have send her an email and tell her which one you want.  There is no limit on the number of free patterns you can get.  When you send the email, you have to put "Tulips" in as the subject.  I have made several of her patterns and they turn out great.  They are very pretty and girly.



Fortunately they only have patterns for girls and not women, otherwise it would be bad for my allowance!



goteamwood said:


> I have picked up a couple patterns too. I got the Rachel Knit dress (and went to the thrift store for some up-cyclable t-shirts) and a couple more. On my agenda is sewing with knits. I have been searching all the remnant bins for some knits to practice with and scored big time at Hancock fabrics with a yard of pink with white pokladots! Woo hoo!
> 
> I also wanted to share this, it made my day, I made these shirts before we left on our road trip and today was the girls' birthday. Their mom showed the bakery the shirts and they made cakes to match. How cute are these?



I can't wait to see your Rachel knit dresses. The shirts and the cakes looked great together! I hope the birthday party went well!



ivey_family said:


> We're taking our first ever beach vacation next month, so I'm working on a matching set of seersucker shorts for the kiddos with sandcastle tees.  But, I've also got a few more things to make for the craft show, so my poor cutting table is piled high with projects!  Must get back to work!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



A beach vacation sounds lovely (especially when we had a brief period of snow today ). I can't wait to see your creations for the vacation and the craft show!



McDuck said:


> Well, Miss K had a BLAST at the Imagination Movers concert, and got loads of compliments on her dress -- including from Mover Dave! However, the pics are on my mom's camera, and I don't have them yet....
> 
> But I do have a pic of the first custom for our fall trip!  It uses the same pattern and I decided to skip way ahead on my to-do list so that I could be done with that particular pattern (a Simplicity).  So, here is Miss K's AK custom!



Cute outfit! I like the buttons you used on the front!


----------



## goteamwood

dianemom2 said:


> After I bought two more patterns today I finally hid the group so that it doesn't appear in my FB news feed.  It was just costing me waaaaaayyyyy too much money!  Although I have a ton of fabulous new patterns to try out.  Maybe I will unhide it in a few months when I start thinking about sewing for the fall.
> 
> Sewing with knits is a breeze.  I was afraid to try it but it is really mostly the same as any other sewing.  I actually find it a bit easier in some ways.  For example, if you don't want to hem something, you really don't have to.  You can do a rolled hem, or a lettuce edge or even leave it unfinished.  Just make sure you stabilize the shoulders on dresses and shirts so that they don't eventually lose their shape.  I have the Rachel pattern.  It is another one of those patterns that I swear I am going to make one day very, very soon.  Lisa said she is going to come out with a boys shirt pattern one day too.  That should be lots of fun.
> 
> I remember when you made the shirts.  The matching cakes are adorable!!!



What do you stabilize the shoulders with? (which it probably says in the pattern but I haven't looked)

And on a different note: booked a Disney world trip today for my boys' birthday again. We had such a great time over Halloween last year we decided to go again. Major deciding factor: my friend's dvc they aren't using this year. We are staying at animal kingdom. Now to plan the outfits and stalk the dining reservations ... And while the shirts I made for last year still fit, they are getting short on one kid. (regretting making them the shortest version, otherwise they would sill fit for a while. ) plus I am hoping for a growth spurt from the littler one as of right now one is taller than the required height for the bigger rides at 41" and the other is still around 38".


----------



## love to stitch

goteamwood said:


> I have picked up a couple patterns too. I got the Rachel Knit dress (and went to the thrift store for some up-cyclable t-shirts) and a couple more. On my agenda is sewing with knits. I have been searching all the remnant bins for some knits to practice with and scored big time at Hancock fabrics with a yard of pink with white pokladots! Woo hoo!
> 
> I also wanted to share this, it made my day, I made these shirts before we left on our road trip and today was the girls' birthday. Their mom showed the bakery the shirts and they made cakes to match. How cute are these?



So cute!



McDuck said:


> Well, Miss K had a BLAST at the Imagination Movers concert, and got loads of compliments on her dress -- including from Mover Dave! However, the pics are on my mom's camera, and I don't have them yet....
> 
> But I do have a pic of the first custom for our fall trip!  It uses the same pattern and I decided to skip way ahead on my to-do list so that I could be done with that particular pattern (a Simplicity).  So, here is Miss K's AK custom!



That is a very nice outfit.


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> Did you see the Jackson Shirt by Lisa I want to try that one soon.


No I haven't seen that one yet.  I'm sure it is a great pattern.  



ivey_family said:


> I
> How did the bat mitzvah rehearsal go?  When is the date of the big event?  Are the girls getting excited?  Are you keeping your sanity?
> 
> 
> 
> We're taking our first ever beach vacation next month, so I'm working on a matching set of seersucker shorts for the kiddos with sandcastle tees.  But, I've also got a few more things to make for the craft show, so my poor cutting table is piled high with projects!  Must get back to work!
> 
> Regards,
> C.


The bat mitzvah rehearsal went great.  The girls had a few very minor glitches so they will definitely be ready.  The actual date is May 11.  It is coming up very fast!  This weekend is the play at their middle school.  My older daughter is in the play so are kind of consumed with that this week.  After that I think the girls will get super excited about their bat mitzvah.

What beach are you going to?  I love the idea of seersucker shorts and sand castle t-shirts.  You should be able to get some very cute pictures with them in matching outfits.



McDuck said:


> I ended up with 4.  Meg, Daisy, Clara, and Lilly!    I'm excited to try them out!


I bought the Clara pattern.  I already had the Meg dress and pinafore and I just love it.  I've made it 4 times!



McDuck said:


> But I do have a pic of the first custom for our fall trip!  It uses the same pattern and I decided to skip way ahead on my to-do list so that I could be done with that particular pattern (a Simplicity).  So, here is Miss K's AK custom!


I'm glad that you had so much fun at the Imagination Movers.  I'm not sure what they are though.  I guess that my girls are too old for them.  Love the AK dress.  It is awesome!  It reminds me of something that Bindy Irwin would wear!



PurpleEars said:


> It has been terrible for my pattern allowance!  I finally hid all the posts from the PDF pattern group so that I would stop making impulse purchases.  I have enough new patterns to last me a good long time.
> 
> 
> 
> goteamwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you stabilize the shoulders with?
> 
> And on a different note: booked a Disney world trip today for my boys' birthday again. We had such a great time over Halloween last year we decided to go again. Major deciding factor: my friend's dvc they aren't using this year. We are staying at animal kingdom. Now to plan the outfits and stalk the dining reservations ... And while the shirts I made for last year still fit, they are getting short on one kid. (regretting making them the shortest version, otherwise they would sill fit for a while. ) plus I am hoping for a growth spurt from the littler one as of right now one is taller than the required height for the bigger rides at 41" and the other is still around 38".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to use that clear plastic elastic.  It works very well.  Some people use a small strip of stabilizer and some people use a piece of ribbon.  They all work just fine.  It is just to keep the shoulders from sagging out of shape.  You don't need to use it if you are sewing raglan type sleeves, which I believe is what the Rachel dress has.  But once you start sewing with knits, I know you will move on to sewing a ton of t-shirts for your boys.  And since you sew for boys, you might want to look at the Ottobre magazines.  They have terrific boy patterns.  Sandi was the one who told me about them.  I got a 1 year subscription and after that I will stop them.  There are so many patterns in each issue that it will take me a while to work through them.
> 
> How fun that you are planning a new trip to Disney.  We have rented DVC points before and stayed at the Wilderness Lodge Villas.  We loved it!  The studio size was great for us when our girls were small.  Now I don't think it would work as well.
> 
> Can you add to the length of the shirt so that the boys can still wear them?  My  older dd didn't quite meet the height requirements on one trip but I found a pair of platform sneakers that pushed her over it.  I hope your smaller boy grows!
Click to expand...


----------



## ColonelHathi

goteamwood said:


> I also wanted to share this, it made my day, I made these shirts before we left on our road trip and today was the girls' birthday. Their mom showed the bakery the shirts and they made cakes to match. How cute are these?



I haven't been around on the thread for a while and thought I would sneak a peek today, and... THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR POSTING THIS!    I just purchased a Snow White cutie for DD for a shirt for her "Snow White" themed 5th birthday party that we are secretly planning MONTHS in advance just before our trip.  I absoultely love the matching cake idea which is why I had to comment.  I found matching invites, etc. on Etsy, so this just adds another option.  Thank you for the inspiration!  

I love that the one girl likes Spidey too - DD's other obsession is the Hulk (or as she likes to say "Cwedible Huonk")...   I love it when little girls are into the typical  'boy' things!


----------



## ceemys

Question for the quilt makers.  I am at the end stages of doing my first ever quilt.  I decided to do a rag quilt.  But as I snip the edges, I am thinking that the more it frays and the closer it gets to the seams and eventually the seams will be ruined.  Is there a trick that I am not seeing?  After I put it in the dryer, will it fray away?


----------



## babynala

Tigger1221 said:
			
		

> This thread got me started on sewing. My mom bought a Laura Ashley brother machine about 8 months ago. We have loved having it and I have 19 shirts for our upcoming trip (will hopefully get a pic tomorrow). Well last weekend we went to a 2 day sewing event at our local store and mom bought a 10 Needle brother embroidery machine!!!! I can't believe she got it, that things huge but very nice. They had to order it as they only had one and someone else had purchased it. I can't wait to get it and play. Luckily the ladies are great and lessons come with each machine you buy. We are keeping the other machine too, plus she has an old singer sewing machine. We are moving all out stuff to a bigger room in her house!


Wow. That new machine sounds awesome.  Would love to see your finished shirts too.



			
				goteamwood said:
			
		

> I have picked up a couple patterns too. I got the Rachel Knit dress (and went to the thrift store for some up-cyclable t-shirts) and a couple more. On my agenda is sewing with knits. I have been searching all the remnant bins for some knits to practice with and scored big time at Hancock fabrics with a yard of pink with white pokladots! Woo hoo!
> 
> I also wanted to share this, it made my day, I made these shirts before we left on our road trip and today was the girls' birthday. Their mom showed the bakery the shirts and they made cakes to match. How cute are these?
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/8566691962/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/8676948914/


How cool. The shirts were great and the cakes are a cool idea. 



			
				dianemom2 said:
			
		

> After I bought two more patterns today I finally hid the group so that it doesn't appear in my FB news feed.  It was just costing me waaaaaayyyyy too much money!  Although I have a ton of fabulous new patterns to try out.  Maybe I will unhide it in a few months when I start thinking about sewing for the fall.


LOL.  Can't wait to see all the stuff you make with the new patterns.



			
				ivey_family said:
			
		

> We're taking our first ever beach vacation next month, so I'm working on a matching set of seersucker shorts for the kiddos with sandcastle tees.  But, I've also got a few more things to make for the craft show, so my poor cutting table is piled high with projects!  Must get back to work!
> 
> Regards,
> C.


Sounds like a fun trip. The shorts and t-shirts sound really cute and beachy



			
				McDuck said:
			
		

> Well, Miss K had a BLAST at the Imagination Movers concert, and got loads of compliments on her dress -- including from Mover Dave! However, the pics are on my mom's camera, and I don't have them yet....
> 
> But I do have a pic of the first custom for our fall trip!  It uses the same pattern and I decided to skip way ahead on my to-do list so that I could be done with that particular pattern (a Simplicity).  So, here is Miss K's AK custom!
> 
> http://s871.photobucket.com/user/donald991/media/th_IMG_5630_zpsb273c065.jpg.html
> 
> http://s871.photobucket.com/user/donald991/media/th_IMG_5631_zps5e50c41d.jpg.html


Cute dress. We have seen the Imagination Movers twice and I think I had more fun then the kids. 

For those that don't know the Imagination Movers are a kid band with a show on the Disney channel.



			
				goteamwood said:
			
		

> And on a different note: booked a Disney world trip today for my boys' birthday again. We had such a great time over Halloween last year we decided to go again. Major deciding factor: my friend's dvc they aren't using this year. We are staying at animal kingdom. Now to plan the outfits and stalk the dining reservations ... And while the shirts I made for last year still fit, they are getting short on one kid. (regretting making them the shortest version, otherwise they would sill fit for a while. ) plus I am hoping for a growth spurt from the littler one as of right now one is taller than the required height for the bigger rides at 41" and the other is still around 38".


Yeah!!!! Are you going for Halloween again? I hope you make it to 40 inches by Dec. 



			
				ceemys said:
			
		

> Question for the quilt makers.  I am at the end stages of doing my first ever quilt.  I decided to do a rag quilt.  But as I snip the edges, I am thinking that the more it frays and the closer it gets to the seams and eventually the seams will be ruined.  Is there a trick that I am not seeing?  After I put it in the dryer, will it fray away?


I am not a quilter but I am sure someone will be by with an answer soon.


----------



## mommy2AbIzEli

Hope you don't mind me jumping in. We are going on our first trip in June & my mom sews so she is helping me to make special outfits for each day at the diff theme parks. I love looking at what you ladies have made. Anyone have any ideas for simple outfits for my almost 8 yr old dds & 2 yr old ds for animal kingdom.


----------



## goteamwood

ColonelHathi said:


> I haven't been around on the thread for a while and thought I would sneak a peek today, and... THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR POSTING THIS!    I just purchased a Snow White cutie for DD for a shirt for her "Snow White" themed 5th birthday party that we are secretly planning MONTHS in advance just before our trip.  I absoultely love the matching cake idea which is why I had to comment.  I found matching invites, etc. on Etsy, so this just adds another option.  Thank you for the inspiration!
> 
> I love that the one girl likes Spidey too - DD's other obsession is the Hulk (or as she likes to say "Cwedible Huonk")...   I love it when little girls are into the typical  'boy' things!


My boys are OBSESSED with Hulk. They love to smash stuff. One has a serious temper sometimes (the littler one of course) and "hulks out" quite often. I think he identifies with the rage!

The shirts were a request from the mom who is my twins club, she wanted shirts to reflect her girls favorites, so Spiderman, but she wanted it girly. It was totally her idea to have the cakes made to match and the local bakery did a spot-on job I think.



ceemys said:


> Question for the quilt makers.  I am at the end stages of doing my first ever quilt.  I decided to do a rag quilt.  But as I snip the edges, I am thinking that the more it frays and the closer it gets to the seams and eventually the seams will be ruined.  Is there a trick that I am not seeing?  After I put it in the dryer, will it fray away?


I have made a ton of quilts but never the rag quilts. Have you poked around on Pinterest or Googled for tutorials to see what they suggest for seam allowance so they don't fall apart? I would guess they don't fall apart or no one would make them, right? 



babynala said:


> How cool. The shirts were great and the cakes are a cool idea.
> 
> Yeah!!!! Are you going for Halloween again? I hope you make it to 40 inches by Dec.


We are. My boys' birthday is 11/4 so it is pretty much the week of halloween, we are going the 30th to the 7th. I think there is a marathon or something that following weekend so the 7th was the latest we could go that week. I am super excited about MNSSHP again, already thinking about costumes!



mommy2AbIzEli said:


> Hope you don't mind me jumping in. We are going on our first trip in June & my mom sews so she is helping me to make special outfits for each day at the diff theme parks. I love looking at what you ladies have made. Anyone have any ideas for simple outfits for my almost 8 yr old dds & 2 yr old ds for animal kingdom.



For your son, go to youcanmakethis.com and get the Scientific Seamstress Bowling shirt pattern. I made a half dozen varieties for my boys and they were awesome. We did one for each day pretty much. So much cuteness! I would be happy to PM you some photos, but I have posted them all here in the threads over time. I did most of them before I had an embroidery machine too so they show it is not necessary. I made my boys safari vests for animal kingdom which were outrageously cute.


----------



## PurpleEars

goteamwood said:


> And on a different note: booked a Disney world trip today for my boys' birthday again. We had such a great time over Halloween last year we decided to go again. Major deciding factor: my friend's dvc they aren't using this year. We are staying at animal kingdom. Now to plan the outfits and stalk the dining reservations ... And while the shirts I made for last year still fit, they are getting short on one kid. (regretting making them the shortest version, otherwise they would sill fit for a while. ) plus I am hoping for a growth spurt from the littler one as of right now one is taller than the required height for the bigger rides at 41" and the other is still around 38".



How exciting! I am sure it will be great trip! I guess you better feed your kids their veggies between now and then so they will be talk enough for the bigger rides! 



dianemom2 said:


> The bat mitzvah rehearsal went great.  The girls had a few very minor glitches so they will definitely be ready.  The actual date is May 11.  It is coming up very fast!  This weekend is the play at their middle school.  My older daughter is in the play so are kind of consumed with that this week.  After that I think the girls will get super excited about their bat mitzvah.



I am glad to hear the rehearsal went well. I guess the big date is coming up very quickly! I am sure everything will go smoothly that day!



mommy2AbIzEli said:


> Hope you don't mind me jumping in. We are going on our first trip in June & my mom sews so she is helping me to make special outfits for each day at the diff theme parks. I love looking at what you ladies have made. Anyone have any ideas for simple outfits for my almost 8 yr old dds & 2 yr old ds for animal kingdom.



Welcome! I would suggest looking through our group photobucket account for some ideas (instructions on the first page). Patterns from Carla C on youcanmakethis.com tend to be pretty easy to do. I highly recommend the Easy Fits.


----------



## aksunshine

pyrxtc said:


> I finally finished my nieces 1st birthday dress I still have the hat to make and to find out if it fits her but still done. I made a reversible jacket for it following a youtube video and it actually came out right.
> 
> 
> I also made her a neon pink and blue tutu with a tulle hair bow to match and a tulle dress for pictures.



Sweet!! Love the lil jacket!


sewmess said:


> I am still playing with my new toy in a limited fashion because I have about 5 embroidery thread colors, but trying things out I am.
> 
> Such as this:  A French Inspired Mug Rug > not specifically Disney, but a definate idea for, say, an EPCOT inspired something.
> 
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/23918679@N04/8672723570/]





sewmess said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/23918679@N04/8672723570/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/23918679@N04/8672729658/
> 
> I don't know if you can see the truely horrible stitching on the right side of the Eiffel Tower, but I was overthinking my applique at that point.  I got it right on the left side, though.  The back makes up for it though, I love the vintage fabrics and the improvised French flag.
> 
> The wording was the very first thing I did on the new machine.  I am quite pleased and am looking forward to more fun!!
> 
> And all the fabric came form my stash!!


Functional and sweet!


goteamwood said:


> A quick drive-by posting to share this cute dress I just finished for a friend's baby to wear to Disney next month. She will be 7 months, and this looks huge, but the baby is affectionately known as "chunk" since and is already wearing 9-12 months. I made the portrait peasant in size 1, I guess I will have to wait to see how it fits her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a set I made for my husband's coworker who just had a baby boy and is a HUGE football fan. The birth announcement was deigned to look like he was the newest recruit for the Chicago bears so I think they will like it. Now if it could just warm up to romper weather around here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another project I am working on, this is a top, another portrait peasant, this will go under the Irelyns Peekaboo Ruffle dress, which I wanted to get done for the contest Fairytale designs is having on FB, but it has to be done by the 19th I think and I have only cut out the dress, not started assembly at all. I just LOVE how big the design is! Can't get used to that. I am doing this for another friend who has boy/girl twins who are going for their 3d birthday in sept, and having their birthday breakfast at Crystal Palace. The peasant top is just for layering since it will be a lot more convenient for rides and such the rest of the day w/o a big frilly dress.


So sweet!!


PurpleEars said:


> I haven't shared my projects in a while so here are a few things I worked on the last few weeks:
> 
> First, we have a shirt for a Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also worked on a couple of shirts for one of my co-workers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Sweet and Sassy Apron pattern from YMCT when they had the $5 pattern sale. This is a bridal shower gift for a young woman who is very much a Disney fan. She was looking at Minnie aprons the last time we met up at Disney World.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I used up the remaining fabric from that piece to make a Lucy Halter top for myself (thus continuing my line of Minnie-inspired Sis Boom outfits)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since it is snowing outside, I decided I want to make a pair of long pants. This is a pair of adult Easy Fits with some Disney fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the snow (we are expecting like 4 inches of snow), I also thought it would be nice to make something for spring so I can look forward to warmer temperatures. I figured one can never be too old for butt ruffles  so I made this using Lisa's Audery Ruffle skirt pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Also, we are officially planning a December trip!  We booked the plane tickets the other day (using a loyalty program points so we only had to pay taxes and fees - mind you, just the taxes and fees are higher than what some of you pay in total!). We also made a room only reservation at POFQ, but we are certainly keeping an eye out for any discounts. We stayed at POFQ in the past and it is our second choice for an onsite resort. I am just happy that I have that much time to plan the outfits for the trip!


Congrats on trip planning! Love your halter!


nannye said:


> Alright here they are. After my machine broke and had to be fixed I was running out of time, so my mom helped finish. She did the ruffles and attaching the ruffly and skirt. I did everything else.
> 
> The mom was thrilled with the dresses and then asked if I had time for a few shirts.
> Thank you Loree! for editing the files for me.
> 
> Can I just say how much I LOVE my machine after it got fixed it worked a zillion times better. It needed a new bobbin casing.
> 
> The first dress is mUCH fuller than the princess one. The panels on the mickey one were 6 8 inch panels and 6 5 inch panels. It was super hard to fit it in the waistband so for the princess dress I trimmed the panels down. It's not as full but still looks good!
> 
> The classic Mickey dress (this is the one the mom originally wanted me to put POOH on too! and then just use Mickey heads)


Everything is so cute!! I especially love this one!


goteamwood said:


> I just got the pics back from a friend who had her daughter model the dress I made and took some fabulous photos of her in it. I used the Fairytale Pattern Design Irelyn Peek-a-boo ruffle dress which I think turned out adorable. She is having a contest on her FB page so I had an actual deadline to get this done. (The contest ends the 19th.) I did the portrait peasant for underneath, so she can take off the dress and just have a peasant top for the day after breakfast with Pooh. It's hard to see the details, the fabric is all from the same collection of Winnie the Pooh. The yellow has bumblebees on it, the blue is like Pooh toile and the back is a quilt panel with all the looks together. I loved the look of that fabric, it's licensed fabric but seems more classic than cartoony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dress went together easier than I expected, but I used it as an opportunity to learn how to do ruffles AND rolled hems with my serger, so it wasn't exactly an afternoon project.


Such a cute dress!


goteamwood said:


> I have picked up a couple patterns too. I got the Rachel Knit dress (and went to the thrift store for some up-cyclable t-shirts) and a couple more. On my agenda is sewing with knits. I have been searching all the remnant bins for some knits to practice with and scored big time at Hancock fabrics with a yard of pink with white pokladots! Woo hoo!
> 
> I also wanted to share this, it made my day, I made these shirts before we left on our road trip and today was the girls' birthday. Their mom showed the bakery the shirts and they made cakes to match. How cute are these?


Very nice!!!


----------



## aksunshine

Hello everyone!!! We are heading back in....ready??? 9 DAYS!!! Single Digits!!!! 

So I have a list each day, cause, ya know, we all procrastinate SO much.... At least I do. And I am still on yesterday's list. 

Here are a few things I have done!


















I also started a PTR, link is in my siggy!!!


----------



## mommy2AbIzEli

goteamwood said:


> For your son, go to youcanmakethis.com and get the Scientific Seamstress Bowling shirt pattern. I made a half dozen varieties for my boys and they were awesome. We did one for each day pretty much. So much cuteness! I would be happy to PM you some photos, but I have posted them all here in the threads over time. I did most of them before I had an embroidery machine too so they show it is not necessary. I made my boys safari vests for animal kingdom which were outrageously cute.





PurpleEars said:


> Welcome! I would suggest looking through our group photobucket account for some ideas (instructions on the first page). Patterns from Carla C on youcanmakethis.com tend to be pretty easy to do. I highly recommend the Easy Fits.



Thank you ladies. I'm looking for something simple & not wanting to buy a pattern. I will have to look at the photo album. Mom can make stuff just by looking at a picture.


----------



## ceemys

goteamwood said:


> I have made a ton of quilts but never the rag quilts. Have you poked around on Pinterest or Googled for tutorials to see what they suggest for seam allowance so they don't fall apart? I would guess they don't fall apart or no one would make them, right?



Probably not. Lol.  I did get it off of Pinterest.  I guess I just worry and wanted some reassurance by someone who did it. I have done some recipies on Pinterest that claim to be awesome and were gross!  I take pinterest with a grain of salt.


----------



## goteamwood

ceemys said:


> Probably not. Lol.  I did get it off of Pinterest.  I guess I just worry and wanted some reassurance by someone who did it. I have done some recipies on Pinterest that claim to be awesome and were gross!  I take pinterest with a grain of salt.



True. But it's a good place to search for a multitude of tutorials that you can use as a guideline. I certainly have had some "pinstrocities" myself. I think if you did 1/4 inch seams you should be ok. But then I haven't done it so take me with a grain of salt too!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## smittette

mommy2AbIzEli said:


> I'm looking for something simple & not wanting to buy a pattern. I will have to look at the photo album. Mom can make stuff just by looking at a picture.



I'm doing safari vests for my 7yo nef and 4yo niece for AK. They can be anything from simple tan vests to adding tons of pockets and embroidery. If she doesn't have embroidery capabilities add some strips of animal prints to the tops of pockets, etc. Also, google screen printing. You can set up a very simple screenprint using a wooden photo frame or canvas stretcher and duct tape (gotta love that duct tape) and some old sheer curtains.

Well, I don't get to spend anytime on my Disney outfits for a couple of days (and we're down to 43 days) because I'll be out of town at quilting classes. I did bring my laptop with the digitizing software; so maybe I can get some stuff done. I'm working on a blue tang fish (read that as Dory with no licensing issues) and  I need to decide whether to try to put a safari hat on a Disney character, put Mickey ears on an animal of some sort, or break down and buy a large design off of ibroidery while they're still on sale.

Now for the big news of the day, I've been using my mother's old Husqvarna Platinum 955e. Not a bad machine (and it was free), but a couple of buttons don't work and it is a PAIN to line up designs (especially if the power blinks in the middle of your design). My mother's been using a Husqvarna Diamond, but finds it a challenge. You have to remember the exact button sequence to get to your embroidery designs and get them set up. And they aren't really labeled well. 

Sooo, today she ordered a Babylock Elissimo. Which means I get the Diamond!! Major upgrade from the Plantinum (and I don't really have any problem remembering what buttons do what) Yay! Of course, I'll have most of my Disney embroidery done by the time I get it.


----------



## ivey_family

Enabler Alert


8 Claws and a Paw has their font membership available for a short time.  Over 600 fonts for $30.  The only trick is downloading them all in a month.

Here's the link:http://www.8clawsandapaw.com/

Regards,
C.


----------



## goteamwood

mommy2AbIzEli said:


> Thank you ladies. I'm looking for something simple & not wanting to buy a pattern. I will have to look at the photo album. Mom can make stuff just by looking at a picture.



I didn't use a special "vest" pattern for the safari vests, I actually used a pattern I already had to get the shape/size right. I did use the bowling shirt pattern since that is what I had, but you could use any shirt pattern or just a shirt to trace. I just left off the sleeves, collar, plackets, didn't use buttons etc. There is a mickey mouse head on the back that is embroidered with my regular sewing machine, I just traced a mickey head and went over it with a tight zig-zag. The same with the little one on the pocket. 



ivey_family said:


> Enabler Alert
> 
> 
> 8 Claws and a Paw has their font membership available for a short time.  Over 600 fonts for $30.  The only trick is downloading them all in a month.
> 
> Here's the link:http://www.8clawsandapaw.com/
> 
> Regards,
> C.



I did this when they offered it in December and I love it. It took me a couple days but I got a little system down for downloading them, went to the "all" list, opened them up in tabs, purchased 10 at a time for about half an hour, then went back and downloaded each of the orders I did. I think I spent a week maybe an hour a day buying and downloading. It would be nice if they offered it like their CD and just one downloadable file. But totally worth the cost and the time!


----------



## ceemys

Here is a picture of my Autograph quilt from our trip last August.  It has been sitting on my sewing machine since our trip and I finally got my rear end in gear to get it done!  (we need a sewing maching smiley)   The signatures on the red look fuzzy for some reason, but they aren't.  I realized putting it together that Lady Tremaine, Drizella and Anastasia signed in color and not black ink like everyone else.  I guess even in autographs they go against the rules.    I don't remember this at that time.








Love what Prince Eric drew.


----------



## Jen7079

ceemys said:


> Probably not. Lol.  I did get it off of Pinterest.  I guess I just worry and wanted some reassurance by someone who did it. I have done some recipies on Pinterest that claim to be awesome and were gross!  I take pinterest with a grain of salt.



I have made several and they only fray down to where they are cut...if that makes sense.


----------



## ceemys

Jen7079 said:


> I have made several and they only fray down to where they are cut...if that makes sense.



It does.   Thank you.    My mind is at ease from an experienced rag quilter.  I didn't wash it because I don't want to chance the ink running.  Even though it is fabric ink.  I just put it in the dryer and will probably do it again when I get home.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

ceemys said:
			
		

> Here is a picture of my Autograph quilt from our trip last August.  It has been sitting on my sewing machine since our trip and I finally got my rear end in gear to get it done!  (we need a sewing maching smiley)   The signatures on the red look fuzzy for some reason, but they aren't.  I realized putting it together that Lady Tremaine, Drizella and Anastasia signed in color and not black ink like everyone else.  I guess even in autographs they go against the rules.    I don't remember this at that time.
> http://s67.photobucket.com/user/ceemys67/media/94cfc7c1-a86c-432b-b28f-46afb5244481.jpg.html
> 
> http://s67.photobucket.com/user/ceemys67/media/669ed208-9cd3-4c86-b228-cd095a015d55.jpg.html
> 
> Love what Prince Eric drew.
> 
> http://s67.photobucket.com/user/ceemys67/media/princeEric.jpg.html



Love this, great idea!

Also, my memory is soo bad lately. I saw wonderful things as usual and never got the chance to comment on them. Everything I saw was great!
My phone only shows photos the first time I open the page. If I try to look again later the photos are gone. I can see them on the web, but am usually always on my phone. Its frustrating. I wonder if there is a seetting to change this. It would make quoting easier for me. I need to just comment when I first see something. I will try to keep up.


----------



## aksunshine

McDuck said:


> Well, Miss K had a BLAST at the Imagination Movers concert, and got loads of compliments on her dress -- including from Mover Dave! However, the pics are on my mom's camera, and I don't have them yet....
> 
> But I do have a pic of the first custom for our fall trip!  It uses the same pattern and I decided to skip way ahead on my to-do list so that I could be done with that particular pattern (a Simplicity).  So, here is Miss K's AK custom!


Oh this is so cute Jennie!!! 


ceemys said:


> Here is a picture of my Autograph quilt from our trip last August.  It has been sitting on my sewing machine since our trip and I finally got my rear end in gear to get it done!  (we need a sewing maching smiley)   The signatures on the red look fuzzy for some reason, but they aren't.  I realized putting it together that Lady Tremaine, Drizella and Anastasia signed in color and not black ink like everyone else.  I guess even in autographs they go against the rules.    I don't remember this at that time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love what Prince Eric drew.


This is ah-mazing!!!!!!!


----------



## PurpleEars

aksunshine said:


> Hello everyone!!! We are heading back in....ready??? 9 DAYS!!! Single Digits!!!!
> 
> So I have a list each day, cause, ya know, we all procrastinate SO much.... At least I do. And I am still on yesterday's list.
> 
> Here are a few things I have done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also started a PTR, link is in my siggy!!!



I was actually thinking about your family the other day - I am glad to see that you will be going on a trip soon! The outfits look great! I can't wait to see pictures of the outfits in action.



smittette said:


> Now for the big news of the day, I've been using my mother's old Husqvarna Platinum 955e. Not a bad machine (and it was free), but a couple of buttons don't work and it is a PAIN to line up designs (especially if the power blinks in the middle of your design). My mother's been using a Husqvarna Diamond, but finds it a challenge. You have to remember the exact button sequence to get to your embroidery designs and get them set up. And they aren't really labeled well.
> 
> Sooo, today she ordered a Babylock Elissimo. Which means I get the Diamond!! Major upgrade from the Plantinum (and I don't really have any problem remembering what buttons do what) Yay! Of course, I'll have most of my Disney embroidery done by the time I get it.



Congrats on getting a new to you machine! Please post a picture when you get it!



ceemys said:


> Here is a picture of my Autograph quilt from our trip last August.  It has been sitting on my sewing machine since our trip and I finally got my rear end in gear to get it done!  (we need a sewing maching smiley)   The signatures on the red look fuzzy for some reason, but they aren't.  I realized putting it together that Lady Tremaine, Drizella and Anastasia signed in color and not black ink like everyone else.  I guess even in autographs they go against the rules.    I don't remember this at that time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love what Prince Eric drew.



Great job on the quilt! By the way, congrats on over 1/2 way to your down payment goal!


----------



## sewdisney

ceemys said:


> Here is a picture of my Autograph quilt from our trip last August.  It has been sitting on my sewing machine since our trip and I finally got my rear end in gear to get it done!  (we need a sewing maching smiley)   The signatures on the red look fuzzy for some reason, but they aren't.  I realized putting it together that Lady Tremaine, Drizella and Anastasia signed in color and not black ink like everyone else.  I guess even in autographs they go against the rules.    I don't remember this at that time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love what Prince Eric drew.



That is so totally adorable!!!   Did you have the characters sign the fabric or did you somehow transfer the signatures to the fabric squares?  If you did transfer them, how did you do it?


----------



## scbelleatheart

Tigger1221 said:


> This thread got me started on sewing. My mom bought a Laura Ashley brother machine about 8 months ago. We have loved having it and I have 19 shirts for our upcoming trip (will hopefully get a pic tomorrow). Well last weekend we went to a 2 day sewing event at our local store and mom bought a 10 Needle brother embroidery machine!!!! I can't believe she got it, that things huge but very nice. They had to order it as they only had one and someone else had purchased it. I can't wait to get it and play. Luckily the ladies are great and lessons come with each machine you buy. We are keeping the other machine too, plus she has an old singer sewing machine. We are moving all out stuff to a bigger room in her house!



Sounds great! So jealous! How do you find sewing events to go to? I saw there was one in Cleveland back in March. Wish i had known about it then. I would be in heaven.
I know they have show specials so may I ask about approximately how much a 10 needle machine costs? I cannot find a price on the internet, just to get an idea if that is a "wishes bigger than budget" amount. I look on Craigslist all the time! If the question is intrusive, I apologize.


----------



## mommy2AbIzEli

Love the autograph quilt! That is awesome!!

I'm looking to maybe get some animal print fabric & have her make the girls jumpers w/plain Mickey or Minnie head. Then do opposite for my son, plain jon-jon type thimg w/animal print Mickey head. What you think? Maybe giraffe or leopard print & orange?


----------



## ceemys

aksunshine said:


> This is ah-mazing!!!!!!!





PurpleEars said:


> Great job on the quilt! By the way, congrats on over 1/2 way to your down payment goal!



Thanks!  Saving is hard work but SO worth it in the end. 



sewdisney said:


> That is so totally adorable!!!   Did you have the characters sign the fabric or did you somehow transfer the signatures to the fabric squares?  If you did transfer them, how did you do it?





mommy2AbIzEli said:


> Love the autograph quilt! That is awesome!!





BabyRapunzel said:


> Love this, great idea. up.



Thank you all!!    I cut out the squares before I left (went in August 2012), used an embroidery hoop to hold the fabric and had them sign the fabric pieces. Bought the batting only last weekend then Had extra fabric for the backing to match.  Found the border at Walmart of all places. Lol. 

Everyone here inspires me to sew.  This is how I relax. I just love looking at everyone's pieces.  One of these days I will get an embroidery machine.


----------



## goteamwood

scbelleatheart said:


> Sounds great! So jealous! How do you find sewing events to go to? I saw there was one in Cleveland back in March. Wish i had known about it then. I would be in heaven.
> I know they have show specials so may I ask about approximately how much a 10 needle machine costs? I cannot find a price on the internet, just to get an idea if that is a "wishes bigger than budget" amount. I look on Craigslist all the time! If the question is intrusive, I apologize.



The companies are pretty tight with the details on pricing which I found so frustrating. At the expo I went to last month they quoted me $10k for a six needle. I didn't inquire about the 10. They said it included a stand that is $1000 and software that I know I've been quoted $2500 for so who really knows how much just the machine is. They also said it included scissors which I sorta laughed at. I did end up getting a single needle larger hoop machine which they also threw in scissors. And I saved thousands of dollars! I haven't opened the box since I have a dozen pairs of scissors and didn't need 9 more.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## NiniMorris

Evidently my computer has gone back to not allowing me to quote...so we are working off my feeble memory here...


The only thing I can remember is the autograph quilt!  Love it!  My family is so tired of seeing autograph quilts they start rolling their eyes when I talk about it!  LOL!  I have never made a raggy quilt in my life...but the one that D~ made for her new nephew made me want to but with all that cutting...  I know my arthritis would not be happy!

When I make my autograph quilts, I use regular cotton woven fabrics and fabric markers.  I iron freezer paper to the backs of the squares, and carry a small clipboard for the characters to sign.  I throw it all in a plastic baggie or two...  One of my favorite embellishments is to add an applique to each square before I go  of the character I want to sign each square...

So far I have only made 4...and have enough squares for another 3 or 4...


Nini


----------



## sewmess

ceemys said:


> Thanks!  Saving is hard work but SO worth it in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone here inspires me to sew.  This is how I relax. I just love looking at everyone's pieces.  One of these days I will get an embroidery machine.



Me too - And I just got an embroidery machine.  Everyone is always so supportive here as well.  It's a friendly place to spend some time


----------



## PurpleEars

scbelleatheart said:


> I know they have show specials so may I ask about approximately how much a 10 needle machine costs? I cannot find a price on the internet, just to get an idea if that is a "wishes bigger than budget" amount. I look on Craigslist all the time! If the question is intrusive, I apologize.



Genie, which was a barely used floor model, was under 10k. I also got it when Brother was running a sale so I got $2500 in rebate and the shop owner threw in quite a few other things.



mommy2AbIzEli said:


> I'm looking to maybe get some animal print fabric & have her make the girls jumpers w/plain Mickey or Minnie head. Then do opposite for my son, plain jon-jon type thimg w/animal print Mickey head. What you think? Maybe giraffe or leopard print & orange?



I think that sounds like a lovely idea for AK outfits!



ceemys said:


> Thanks!  Saving is hard work but SO worth it in the end.
> 
> Everyone here inspires me to sew.  This is how I relax. I just love looking at everyone's pieces.  One of these days I will get an embroidery machine.



I agree that saving is hard work but totally worth it. We paid off our mortgage last year and Genie the embroidery machine was our celebration gift.


----------



## ceemys

sewmess said:


> Me too - And I just got an embroidery machine.  Everyone is always so supportive here as well.  It's a friendly place to spend some time





PurpleEars said:


> Genie, which was a barely used floor model, was under 10k. I also got it when Brother was running a sale so I got $2500 in rebate and the shop owner threw in quite a few other things.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that sounds like a lovely idea for AK outfits!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that saving is hard work but totally worth it. We paid off our mortgage last year and Genie the embroidery machine was our celebration gift.



Congrats on y'all's machine!  Exciting.


----------



## aksunshine

PurpleEars said:


> I was actually thinking about your family the other day - I am glad to see that you will be going on a trip soon! The outfits look great! I can't wait to see pictures of the outfits in action.



Aww!!  We are excited! Especially Gabriel!!!


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

Hey guys - I haven't been on here in quite some time. With the new baby, we did not make a trip to the World last summer, but we are booked and excited for this summer. 

I've made both of my older girls outfits for previous trips, but this time it'll be different - we have a boy now! Yippee! He'll only be 15 months when we go down but I would love to make him coordinating outfits. Has anyone made a prince charming outfit for a little one before? Something comfy but still looks like the prince?

Open to any ideas or pics.
Thanks!!


----------



## scbelleatheart

goteamwood said:


> The companies are pretty tight with the details on pricing which I found so frustrating. At the expo I went to last month they quoted me $10k for a six needle. I didn't inquire about the 10. They said it included a stand that is $1000 and software that I know I've been quoted $2500 for so who really knows how much just the machine is. They also said it included scissors which I sorta laughed at. I did end up getting a single needle larger hoop machine which they also threw in scissors. And I saved thousands of dollars! I haven't opened the box since I have a dozen pairs of scissors and didn't need 9 more.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I find it frustrating too. I want/need a price to see if the purchase is realistic for me at the  time. BTW, you can never have enough scissors!


----------



## nannye

Hey everyone I am looking for some advice. I now have 5 requests for First Trip dresses similar to the red/black/yellow one I did a few weeks ago. They are pending price info of course as I haven't decided on a price and this is what I need help with! I know that I can't go less than $60 a dress the amount of work especially with the appliquees is crazy. The appliquees could take up to 2-3 hours of continuous work. some of course are so much simplier. 
I know if I charged what I really thought it was worse people would be scared off, but I do want to make sure it is worth my time to make them. Any suggestions is $60 an okay price? 

Thanks
Erin


----------



## goteamwood

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Hey guys - I haven't been on here in quite some time. With the new baby, we did not make a trip to the World last summer, but we are booked and excited for this summer.
> 
> I've made both of my older girls outfits for previous trips, but this time it'll be different - we have a boy now! Yippee! He'll only be 15 months when we go down but I would love to make him coordinating outfits. Has anyone made a prince charming outfit for a little one before? Something comfy but still looks like the prince?
> 
> Open to any ideas or pics.
> Thanks!!


Funny, I was JUST looking into Prince outfits myself. I have twin boys and we are going for their 4th birthday. They are in LOVE with princesses and one said to me the other day, even though we have not told them we are going back, "Mommy we should go to that castle at Disney World and meet a princess." so we are going to try to book breakfast at the castle for my two boys. and you'd better believe I will Prince them up! I found this tutorial which is adorable. For me, though I am trying to decide whether to do two of the same prince or do two princes. The only movies they are familiar with are Little Mermaid and Beauty and the Beast, neither of which has a particularly princely outfit I think. I was thinking of just doing whatever I decide out of cotton like their bowling shirts are so they are comfy and don't overheat.



nannye said:


> Hey everyone I am looking for some advice. I now have 5 requests for First Trip dresses similar to the red/black/yellow one I did a few weeks ago. They are pending price info of course as I haven't decided on a price and this is what I need help with! I know that I can't go less than $60 a dress the amount of work especially with the appliquees is crazy. The appliquees could take up to 2-3 hours of continuous work. some of course are so much simplier.
> I know if I charged what I really thought it was worse people would be scared off, but I do want to make sure it is worth my time to make them. Any suggestions is $60 an okay price?
> 
> Thanks
> Erin


For the dress I would say a minimum of $45-50, then add a set $ amount for each applique. $8 maybe? I found that if you do it for less than you'd like you just end up resenting it while you are doing it, or maybe that is just me?  I would generally charge about $50-55 for a simply sweet w/ 1 applique, so for the more labor-intensive 1st visit dress I would do $75 at least. Don't sell yourself short. 

I ordered some knits from Girl Charlee yesterday to go with the Jackson Funktional Threads pattern I picked up friday to make more boy shirts. It looks like the rachel dress in the upcycling potential, but I am going to do it with the new cutie Lumiere and Cogsworth designs by MissKenize Mac, which I also bought. So begins the outfit planning for our trip... Which means I HAVE To get the BOG reservation at our 180 window next week. I blame all of you, BTW for this obsession.


----------



## kdtass

Hey guys!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE your work!!! I signed up to be a giver, although I can't sew, lol, I want to be able to give to the kids!!
I'm a 26 year old stay at home to mom to Alexandria, my little girl. She's 5 and has Spinal Muscular Atrophy type 2, so she can't walk or crawl, and were going on a Wish trip July 11-17 to Disney World!! She is sooooo excited!! You should have seen her face when we told her she was going!! She had the biggest smile imaginable!! Ever since then it's been, "Mommy, when are we going to Disney World? Can we go today??" haha!! 
Anyways, I just wanted to stop by and say I hope to be a big giver one day!! A little pixie dust always lifts the spirits!!


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

goteamwood said:


> Funny, I was JUST looking into Prince outfits myself. I have twin boys and we are going for their 4th birthday. They are in LOVE with princesses and one said to me the other day, even though we have not told them we are going back, "Mommy we should go to that castle at Disney World and meet a princess." so we are going to try to book breakfast at the castle for my two boys. and you'd better believe I will Prince them up! I found this tutorial which is adorable. For me, though I am trying to decide whether to do two of the same prince or do two princes. The only movies they are familiar with are Little Mermaid and Beauty and the Beast, neither of which has a particularly princely outfit I think. I was thinking of just doing whatever I decide out of cotton like their bowling shirts are so they are comfy and don't overheat.
> 
> 
> Thanks! I have that costume pinned! The bowling shirt is a good idea too...I haven't tried one of those yet though!


----------



## livndisney

kdtass said:


> Hey guys!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE your work!!! I signed up to be a giver, although I can't sew, lol, I want to be able to give to the kids!!
> I'm a 26 year old stay at home to mom to Alexandria, my little girl. She's 5 and has Spinal Muscular Atrophy type 2, so she can't walk or crawl, and were going on a Wish trip July 11-17 to Disney World!! She is sooooo excited!! You should have seen her face when we told her she was going!! She had the biggest smile imaginable!! Ever since then it's been, "Mommy, when are we going to Disney World? Can we go today??" haha!!
> Anyways, I just wanted to stop by and say I hope to be a big giver one day!! A little pixie dust always lifts the spirits!!



How wonderful that you signed up to be a giver! We have several former wish families that are now givers . Not sewing is not a problem! Everyone can give! You can do what is called "pixie dust!". Stickers, little card games just fun little "extras". I often shop the after holiday sales to buy just for pixie dust!


----------



## goteamwood

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> goteamwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, I was JUST looking into Prince outfits myself. I have twin boys and we are going for their 4th birthday. They are in LOVE with princesses and one said to me the other day, even though we have not told them we are going back, "Mommy we should go to that castle at Disney World and meet a princess." so we are going to try to book breakfast at the castle for my two boys. and you'd better believe I will Prince them up! I found this tutorial which is adorable. For me, though I am trying to decide whether to do two of the same prince or do two princes. The only movies they are familiar with are Little Mermaid and Beauty and the Beast, neither of which has a particularly princely outfit I think. I was thinking of just doing whatever I decide out of cotton like their bowling shirts are so they are comfy and don't overheat.
> 
> 
> Thanks! I have that costume pinned! The bowling shirt is a good idea too...I haven't tried one of those yet though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am crazy-addicted to the bowling shirts (not that there are endless options for boys...) and have made literally dozens. I love them. The pattern is so well-written and so amazingly versatile. And they are SO stinkin' cute on. I suspect I will just do a variation for prince outfits and use the same pattern, just get rid of the separate placket and add the frilly stuff. Of course, I am not cutting a thread until I actually make a reservation to meet the princesses...
Click to expand...


----------



## kdtass

livndisney said:


> How wonderful that you signed up to be a giver! We have several former wish families that are now givers . Not sewing is not a problem! Everyone can give! You can do what is called "pixie dust!". Stickers, little card games just fun little "extras". I often shop the after holiday sales to buy just for pixie dust!



That's awesome!! I know Michaels has a section ranging from like $1-$5 and they have Disney princess and tink stuff!! Plus Walmart has a wide variety of stuff Disney related!!


----------



## sewmess

nannye said:


> Hey everyone I am looking for some advice. I now have 5 requests for First Trip dresses similar to the red/black/yellow one I did a few weeks ago. They are pending price info of course as I haven't decided on a price and this is what I need help with! I know that I can't go less than $60 a dress the amount of work especially with the appliquees is crazy. The appliquees could take up to 2-3 hours of continuous work. some of course are so much simplier.
> I know if I charged what I really thought it was worse people would be scared off, but I do want to make sure it is worth my time to make them. Any suggestions is $60 an okay price?
> 
> Thanks
> Erin



My gut reaction was $60 is WAY too little for that dress, but I completely understand the not wanting to scare anyone away.

I would second GoTeamWood - her idea of a base price plus $X per Applique is downright brilliant.  That way they can choose how much they want to spend and make it as elaborate as they want - or not.

Good Luck!


I really hope you get to go see the princesses for your little princes, GoTeamWood.  I really want to see what you cook up for prince costumes.


----------



## PurpleEars

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Hey guys - I haven't been on here in quite some time. With the new baby, we did not make a trip to the World last summer, but we are booked and excited for this summer.
> 
> I've made both of my older girls outfits for previous trips, but this time it'll be different - we have a boy now! Yippee! He'll only be 15 months when we go down but I would love to make him coordinating outfits. Has anyone made a prince charming outfit for a little one before? Something comfy but still looks like the prince?
> 
> Open to any ideas or pics.
> Thanks!!



Welcome back! Congratulations on going on a trip as a larger family! I wonder if a jon-jon style outfit will work well for your 15 month old.



nannye said:


> Hey everyone I am looking for some advice. I now have 5 requests for First Trip dresses similar to the red/black/yellow one I did a few weeks ago. They are pending price info of course as I haven't decided on a price and this is what I need help with! I know that I can't go less than $60 a dress the amount of work especially with the appliquees is crazy. The appliquees could take up to 2-3 hours of continuous work. some of course are so much simplier.
> I know if I charged what I really thought it was worse people would be scared off, but I do want to make sure it is worth my time to make them. Any suggestions is $60 an okay price?
> 
> Thanks
> Erin



$60 a dress is way too low. I would start with a base price of $x for the dress (based on time and material cost - I would make sure that you list the amount of material needed and the regular price). For each applique, you would add $y (based on the size and complexity - make sure you include the time required to do a "normal" applique). I think people will quickly realize that you are working at less than $5 an hour by the time you account for materials.



kdtass said:


> Hey guys!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE your work!!! I signed up to be a giver, although I can't sew, lol, I want to be able to give to the kids!!
> I'm a 26 year old stay at home to mom to Alexandria, my little girl. She's 5 and has Spinal Muscular Atrophy type 2, so she can't walk or crawl, and were going on a Wish trip July 11-17 to Disney World!! She is sooooo excited!! You should have seen her face when we told her she was going!! She had the biggest smile imaginable!! Ever since then it's been, "Mommy, when are we going to Disney World? Can we go today??" haha!!
> Anyways, I just wanted to stop by and say I hope to be a big giver one day!! A little pixie dust always lifts the spirits!!



Welcome! Congratulations on your Wish trip! I hope you will have a lovely trip with your daugther and make lots of special memories together.


----------



## ivey_family

McDuck said:


> But I do have a pic of the first custom for our fall trip!  It uses the same pattern and I decided to skip way ahead on my to-do list so that I could be done with that particular pattern (a Simplicity).  So, here is Miss K's AK custom!



This is really cute!



goteamwood said:


> And on a different note: booked a Disney world trip today for my boys' birthday again. We had such a great time over Halloween last year we decided to go again. Major deciding factor: my friend's dvc they aren't using this year. We are staying at animal kingdom. Now to plan the outfits and stalk the dining reservations ... And while the shirts I made for last year still fit, they are getting short on one kid. (regretting making them the shortest version, otherwise they would sill fit for a while. ) plus I am hoping for a growth spurt from the littler one as of right now one is taller than the required height for the bigger rides at 41" and the other is still around 38".



Yay for a new trip!  I hope your little guy gets that growth spurt soon!  My middle son was at 38" last year and was so bummed that his brother got to ride a few things without him.



dianemom2 said:


> The bat mitzvah rehearsal went great.  The girls had a few very minor glitches so they will definitely be ready.  The actual date is May 11.  It is coming up very fast!  This weekend is the play at their middle school.  My older daughter is in the play so are kind of consumed with that this week.  After that I think the girls will get super excited about their bat mitzvah.
> 
> What beach are you going to?  I love the idea of seersucker shorts and sand castle t-shirts.  You should be able to get some very cute pictures with them in matching outfits.



Glad to hear the rehearsal went well!  Only two more weeks!  How exciting!

We're going to Myrtle Beach.  I'm so hoping for really warm, relaxing days!




aksunshine said:


> Here are a few things I have done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also started a PTR, link is in my siggy!!!



Everything is adorable!  My favorites are the crab outfits!  So cute!



ceemys said:


> Here is a picture of my Autograph quilt from our trip last August.  It has been sitting on my sewing machine since our trip and I finally got my rear end in gear to get it done!  (we need a sewing maching smiley)   The signatures on the red look fuzzy for some reason, but they aren't.  I realized putting it together that Lady Tremaine, Drizella and Anastasia signed in color and not black ink like everyone else.  I guess even in autographs they go against the rules.    I don't remember this at that time.



I accidentally deleted the pic, but your quilt is so great!



nannye said:


> Hey everyone I am looking for some advice. I now have 5 requests for First Trip dresses similar to the red/black/yellow one I did a few weeks ago. They are pending price info of course as I haven't decided on a price and this is what I need help with! I know that I can't go less than $60 a dress the amount of work especially with the appliquees is crazy. The appliquees could take up to 2-3 hours of continuous work. some of course are so much simplier.
> I know if I charged what I really thought it was worse people would be scared off, but I do want to make sure it is worth my time to make them. Any suggestions is $60 an okay price?
> 
> Thanks
> Erin



I think $60 is way too low.  There were, what, 7 appliqués?  Jen's formula sounds like a great idea, though!  Miss KenzieMac just posted this formula which might also be helpful:  

time+materials=cost.  cost*2=wholesale price.  wholesale*2=retail price

Regards,
C.


----------



## miprender

WOW it seems I only get to post once a month now. 

We are back from our trip and we had some extra pixie dust sprinkled on us. I had made us all matching shirts for dinner at BOG. Before dinner we did ETWB. Usually only the kids get a picture with Belle. 

Well the CMs loved our shirts that they let us take a family portrait. They were so funny wanting to know where I had purchased them. When I told them I made them they told me that did them no good  (As soon as I get pictures form the photopass CD I will post them).

I have done some sewing. We had a launch just before we left and here was my outfit.


----------



## babynala

Alicia - I love the outfits you made for your gang.  Your DD is getting so old but I love how you have made her are perfect for, dare I say, a tween.  



ceemys said:


> Here is a picture of my Autograph quilt from our trip last August.  It has been sitting on my sewing machine since our trip and I finally got my rear end in gear to get it done!  (we need a sewing maching smiley)   The signatures on the red look fuzzy for some reason, but they aren't.  I realized putting it together that Lady Tremaine, Drizella and Anastasia signed in color and not black ink like everyone else.  I guess even in autographs they go against the rules.    I don't remember this at that time.


Love your colorful autograph quilt.  It looks so warm and cozy.  Prince Eric is quite an artist.  He must have liked the idea of the quilt.  The edging is perfect!!!



Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Hey guys - I haven't been on here in quite some time. With the new baby, we did not make a trip to the World last summer, but we are booked and excited for this summer.
> 
> I've made both of my older girls outfits for previous trips, but this time it'll be different - we have a boy now! Yippee! He'll only be 15 months when we go down but I would love to make him coordinating outfits. Has anyone made a prince charming outfit for a little one before? Something comfy but still looks like the prince?
> 
> Open to any ideas or pics.
> Thanks!!


Never made a prince outfit but that tutorial looks really cute.  I saw someone who made some really cute red shorts and added two white buttons.  Matched it with a black t-shirt and the little boy looked like a little Mickey Mouse.  I thought it was so cute and was so sad I saw it after my son was way old to wear that outfit.  



nannye said:


> Hey everyone I am looking for some advice. I now have 5 requests for First Trip dresses similar to the red/black/yellow one I did a few weeks ago. They are pending price info of course as I haven't decided on a price and this is what I need help with! I know that I can't go less than $60 a dress the amount of work especially with the appliquees is crazy. The appliquees could take up to 2-3 hours of continuous work. some of course are so much simplier.
> I know if I charged what I really thought it was worse people would be scared off, but I do want to make sure it is worth my time to make them. Any suggestions is $60 an okay price?
> 
> Thanks
> Erin


Yeah, $65 is WAY too low for the dress that you made.  I like the formula others have suggested.  Of course, I don't sell my stuff but I know you worked way too hard on that dress to only sell it for $65 (Canadian or US) 
When you list your "new" price you might have some folks say no but you can't underprice your hard work to please potential customers.  



goteamwood said:


> Funny, I was JUST looking into Prince outfits myself. I have twin boys and we are going for their 4th birthday. They are in LOVE with princesses and one said to me the other day, even though we have not told them we are going back, "Mommy we should go to that castle at Disney World and meet a princess." so we are going to try to book breakfast at the castle for my two boys. and you'd better believe I will Prince them up! I found this tutorial which is adorable. For me, though I am trying to decide whether to do two of the same prince or do two princes. The only movies they are familiar with are Little Mermaid and Beauty and the Beast, neither of which has a particularly princely outfit I think. I was thinking of just doing whatever I decide out of cotton like their bowling shirts are so they are comfy and don't overheat.
> :


That sounds like a cute idea.



kdtass said:


> Hey guys!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE your work!!! I signed up to be a giver, although I can't sew, lol, I want to be able to give to the kids!!
> I'm a 26 year old stay at home to mom to Alexandria, my little girl. She's 5 and has Spinal Muscular Atrophy type 2, so she can't walk or crawl, and were going on a Wish trip July 11-17 to Disney World!! She is sooooo excited!! You should have seen her face when we told her she was going!! She had the biggest smile imaginable!! Ever since then it's been, "Mommy, when are we going to Disney World? Can we go today??" haha!!
> Anyways, I just wanted to stop by and say I hope to be a big giver one day!! A little pixie dust always lifts the spirits!!


Welcome!!!  



miprender said:


> WOW it seems I only get to post once a month now.
> 
> We are back from our trip and we had some extra pixie dust sprinkled on us. I had made us all matching shirts for dinner at BOG. Before dinner we did ETWB. Usually only the kids get a picture with Belle.
> 
> Well the CMs loved our shirts that they let us take a family portrait. They were so funny wanting to know where I had purchased them. When I told them I made them they told me that did them no good  (As soon as I get pictures form the photopass CD I will post them).
> 
> I have done some sewing. We had a launch just before we left and here was my outfit.


 Can't wait to see your photopass pictures.  Your visit with Belle sounds perfect.  Love the Minnie set, so cute.


----------



## hoffmann2828

Hi everyone!

I feel a little overwhelmed in here.  ;-)  First time posting in here.

1.  Wow.  You guys are amazing!  I WISH I could sew like you guys!

2.  I'm hoping you can help or lead me in a direction.  I will be taking my Girl Scout troop to Disney in June 2015.  Those of you familiar with Girl Scouts know that we'll need a "Disney Fun Patch".  I can't find anything anywhere!!!  Is there anyone who makes patches here?  I know that is incredibly strange.  IF no one does, do you have ANY ideas for me on where to get some?

I don't want just plain ones, I need a Mickey head or something in a circle patch with our troop number maybe and "Disney 2015" or something.

HELP (if you can!) ;-)

Jenny


----------



## disneychic2

Lurkylala said:


> Thank you to everyone that responded to my post. Around 8 last night we heard that he was coming home and to give him a few days to settle in before we inundated the family with visitors. He unexpectedly died this morning. Thank you all anyway.



I'm so sorry to hear this. 



pyrxtc said:


> I finally finished my nieces 1st birthday dress I still have the hat to make and to find out if it fits her but still done. I made a reversible jacket for it following a youtube video and it actually came out right.
> 
> I also made her a neon pink and blue tutu with a tulle hair bow to match and a tulle dress for pictures.



I loved the dress and jacket. I'm sure it will be a huge hit at the party!



sewmess said:


> I am still playing with my new toy in a limited fashion because I have about 5 embroidery thread colors, but trying things out I am.
> 
> Such as this:  A French Inspired Mug Rug > not specifically Disney, but a definate idea for, say, an EPCOT inspired something.
> I don't know if you can see the truely horrible stitching on the right side of the Eiffel Tower, but I was overthinking my applique at that point.  I got it right on the left side, though.  The back makes up for it though, I love the vintage fabrics and the improvised French flag.
> 
> The wording was the very first thing I did on the new machine.  I am quite pleased and am looking forward to more fun!!
> 
> And all the fabric came form my stash!!



Yay for having time to play with your machine! Clever use of colors for the flag and great job on the lettering. I can't see anything wrong with the Eiffel tower,  but I'm sure you've worked it out now. Have fun!



Tigger1221 said:


> This thread got me started on sewing. My mom bought a Laura Ashley brother machine about 8 months ago. We have loved having it and I have 19 shirts for our upcoming trip (will hopefully get a pic tomorrow). Well last weekend we went to a 2 day sewing event at our local store and mom bought a 10 Needle brother embroidery machine!!!! I can't believe she got it, that things huge but very nice. They had to order it as they only had one and someone else had purchased it. I can't wait to get it and play. Luckily the ladies are great and lessons come with each machine you buy. We are keeping the other machine too, plus she has an old singer sewing machine. We are moving all out stuff to a bigger room in her house!



Congrats on the new 10 needle machine!! I would say you'll be needing a bigger room for sure. Great problem to have! Enjoy!



goteamwood said:


> I have picked up a couple patterns too. I got the Rachel Knit dress (and went to the thrift store for some up-cyclable t-shirts) and a couple more. On my agenda is sewing with knits. I have been searching all the remnant bins for some knits to practice with and scored big time at Hancock fabrics with a yard of pink with white pokladots! Woo hoo!
> 
> I also wanted to share this, it made my day, I made these shirts before we left on our road trip and today was the girls' birthday. Their mom showed the bakery the shirts and they made cakes to match. How cute are these?



I remember those cute shirts and the cakes are awesome! I'm sure they were all such a huge hit at the party!!



McDuck said:


> Well, Miss K had a BLAST at the Imagination Movers concert, and got loads of compliments on her dress -- including from Mover Dave! However, the pics are on my mom's camera, and I don't have them yet....
> 
> But I do have a pic of the first custom for our fall trip!  It uses the same pattern and I decided to skip way ahead on my to-do list so that I could be done with that particular pattern (a Simplicity).  So, here is Miss K's AK custom!



Love the AK outfit and the fact that you're getting a jump on your sewing for your trip! Way to go.



goteamwood said:


> What do you stabilize the shoulders with? (which it probably says in the pattern but I haven't looked)
> 
> And on a different note: booked a Disney world trip today for my boys' birthday again. We had such a great time over Halloween last year we decided to go again. Major deciding factor: my friend's dvc they aren't using this year. We are staying at animal kingdom. Now to plan the outfits and stalk the dining reservations ... And while the shirts I made for last year still fit, they are getting short on one kid. (regretting making them the shortest version, otherwise they would sill fit for a while. ) plus I am hoping for a growth spurt from the littler one as of right now one is taller than the required height for the bigger rides at 41" and the other is still around 38".



 Yay for another Disney trip!! And another MNSSHP!! Have fun sewing and planning.



aksunshine said:


> Hello everyone!!! We are heading back in....ready??? 9 DAYS!!! Single Digits!!!!
> 
> So I have a list each day, cause, ya know, we all procrastinate SO much.... At least I do. And I am still on yesterday's list.
> 
> Here are a few things I have done!
> I also started a PTR, link is in my siggy!!!



I loved everything you did! Boy, you've been busy. Only a couple of days before your trip now. Have a really fun and safe time, and say hello to Mickey for us!



smittette said:


> I'm doing safari vests for my 7yo nef and 4yo niece for AK. They can be anything from simple tan vests to adding tons of pockets and embroidery. If she doesn't have embroidery capabilities add some strips of animal prints to the tops of pockets, etc. Also, google screen printing. You can set up a very simple screenprint using a wooden photo frame or canvas stretcher and duct tape (gotta love that duct tape) and some old sheer curtains.
> 
> Well, I don't get to spend anytime on my Disney outfits for a couple of days (and we're down to 43 days) because I'll be out of town at quilting classes. I did bring my laptop with the digitizing software; so maybe I can get some stuff done. I'm working on a blue tang fish (read that as Dory with no licensing issues) and  I need to decide whether to try to put a safari hat on a Disney character, put Mickey ears on an animal of some sort, or break down and buy a large design off of ibroidery while they're still on sale.
> 
> Now for the big news of the day, I've been using my mother's old Husqvarna Platinum 955e. Not a bad machine (and it was free), but a couple of buttons don't work and it is a PAIN to line up designs (especially if the power blinks in the middle of your design). My mother's been using a Husqvarna Diamond, but finds it a challenge. You have to remember the exact button sequence to get to your embroidery designs and get them set up. And they aren't really labeled well.
> 
> Sooo, today she ordered a Babylock Elissimo. Which means I get the Diamond!! Major upgrade from the Plantinum (and I don't really have any problem remembering what buttons do what) Yay! Of course, I'll have most of my Disney embroidery done by the time I get it.



Congrats on the upgrade!! And the Elissimo Gold is the machine I really wanted. That baby does it all! Have lots of fun when you get your machine!



ceemys said:


> Here is a picture of my Autograph quilt from our trip last August.  It has been sitting on my sewing machine since our trip and I finally got my rear end in gear to get it done!  (we need a sewing maching smiley)   The signatures on the red look fuzzy for some reason, but they aren't.  I realized putting it together that Lady Tremaine, Drizella and Anastasia signed in color and not black ink like everyone else.  I guess even in autographs they go against the rules.    I don't remember this at that time.
> 
> Love what Prince Eric drew.



You did a wonderful job on that quilt and it is such a clever idea! I love it!



kdtass said:


> Hey guys!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE your work!!! I signed up to be a giver, although I can't sew, lol, I want to be able to give to the kids!!
> I'm a 26 year old stay at home to mom to Alexandria, my little girl. She's 5 and has Spinal Muscular Atrophy type 2, so she can't walk or crawl, and were going on a Wish trip July 11-17 to Disney World!! She is sooooo excited!! You should have seen her face when we told her she was going!! She had the biggest smile imaginable!! Ever since then it's been, "Mommy, when are we going to Disney World? Can we go today??" haha!!
> Anyways, I just wanted to stop by and say I hope to be a big giver one day!! A little pixie dust always lifts the spirits!!



Welcome! I'm so glad you got the MAW trip and that your little one is so excited to go! It will be here before you know it!



miprender said:


> WOW it seems I only get to post once a month now.
> 
> We are back from our trip and we had some extra pixie dust sprinkled on us. I had made us all matching shirts for dinner at BOG. Before dinner we did ETWB. Usually only the kids get a picture with Belle.
> 
> Well the CMs loved our shirts that they let us take a family portrait. They were so funny wanting to know where I had purchased them. When I told them I made them they told me that did them no good  (As soon as I get pictures form the photopass CD I will post them).
> 
> I have done some sewing. We had a launch just before we left and here was my outfit.



So fun that you got your family portrait and lots of love for your shirts. All the hard work paid off for sure. Can't wait to see a pic! Also, love the launch outfit!


----------



## disneychic2

I'm back from spending a week in Virginia helping my daughter pack to move to Colorado. Had fun with the grandkids and did lots of work. Then, came home and drove the opposite direction for the weekend to watch our DDIL run her first 1/2 marathon. I've been up all night, so it was a chance to get caught up on email and the DIS. 

Diane, I can' believe the BatMitzvah is just around the corner! Hope your DD's play goes well and then the excitement grows for the BIG EVENT!! You've been planning for so long and I know it will be wonderful!

I hate to get behind on this thread, but I probably will again since I'm going to travel out to Colorado with my DD and her family and stay a week to help unpack and with the kids. Then I'm going to spend a few days with my sister and her hubby (my DH will join me there). She lives in Dallas area. Then it's back to Virginia for my DGD's 6th birthday and for DH to help with a construction project DSIL is working on. So May is pretty well shot, but I'm hoping to get some beach towels embroidered for all the grands and I have a little outfit almost finished for my 9 month old DGD, plus several things I want to do in the next 5 days. How much I'll get done, who knows, since I have housework that got neglected while I was away as well. At least at my sister's we'll just lay out by the pool and eat out. I think I'll be ready for that! 

Hope all of you who are getting new or new-to-you machines have fun playing with them and hope everyone has fun sewing this week. I love coming on here and seeing what everyone else has been doing!


----------



## BabyRapunzel

miprender said:
			
		

> WOW it seems I only get to post once a month now.
> 
> We are back from our trip and we had some extra pixie dust sprinkled on us. I had made us all matching shirts for dinner at BOG. Before dinner we did ETWB. Usually only the kids get a picture with Belle.
> 
> Well the CMs loved our shirts that they let us take a family portrait. They were so funny wanting to know where I had purchased them. When I told them I made them they told me that did them no good  (As soon as I get pictures form the photopass CD I will post them).
> 
> I have done some sewing. We had a launch just before we left and here was my outfit.



Very cute! Whose applique is that? I love it! Can't wait to see family photos of your shirts.


----------



## babynala

hoffmann2828 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I feel a little overwhelmed in here.  ;-)  First time posting in here.
> 
> 1.  Wow.  You guys are amazing!  I WISH I could sew like you guys!
> 
> 2.  I'm hoping you can help or lead me in a direction.  I will be taking my Girl Scout troop to Disney in June 2015.  Those of you familiar with Girl Scouts know that we'll need a "Disney Fun Patch".  I can't find anything anywhere!!!  Is there anyone who makes patches here?  I know that is incredibly strange.  IF no one does, do you have ANY ideas for me on where to get some?
> 
> I don't want just plain ones, I need a Mickey head or something in a circle patch with our troop number maybe and "Disney 2015" or something.
> 
> HELP (if you can!) ;-)
> 
> Jenny


Welcome!  That sounds like a REALLY fun GS trip.  

You also might try calling the GS service unit store that is local to Orlando and see if they have something in their GS shop.  I imagine that local Girl Scouts visit WDW often and they might have a patch at their store.


----------



## hoffmann2828

babynala said:


> Welcome!  That sounds like a REALLY fun GS trip.
> 
> You also might try calling the GS service unit store that is local to Orlando and see if they have something in their GS shop.  I imagine that local Girl Scouts visit WDW often and they might have a patch at their store.



Unfortunately I called and it's a no. :-(


----------



## Piper

hoffmann2828 said:


> Unfortunately I called and it's a no. :-(



just search for hand designed patches.  There are quite a few companies that do this.


----------



## nowellsl

Piper said:


> just search for hand designed patches.  There are quite a few companies that do this.



 Do a search on Etsy for customized patches.


----------



## squirrel

I haven't had a chance to read much here but I should be around a bit more now that my computer is back from HP again.  It was gone almost 3 weeks this last time.  It seems to be working now.

My dad just helped me install a new TV (the old tube one is dying) and now it is making a popping sound every time I change the channel.  So now we have to take it back and exchange it for another one.


----------



## sewmess

squirrel said:


> I haven't had a chance to read much here but I should be around a bit more now that my computer is back from HP again.  It was gone almost 3 weeks this last time.  It seems to be working now.
> 
> My dad just helped me install a new TV (the old tube one is dying) and now it is making a popping sound every time I change the channel.  So now we have to take it back and exchange it for another one.



Welcome back!  And boo for having to change the tvs.

Welcome back to Disneychic2 too!  I hope when you get to Colorado you get to see some of the beauty of the state.  DH wants to visit someday (Bucket List) and I love seeing parts of the USA that I've never seen before.


----------



## aksunshine

disneychic2 said:


> I loved everything you did! Boy, you've been busy. Only a couple of days before your trip now. Have a really fun and safe time, and say hello to Mickey for us!


Thanks Lois!!!


kdtass said:


> Hey guys!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE your work!!! I signed up to be a giver, although I can't sew, lol, I want to be able to give to the kids!!
> I'm a 26 year old stay at home to mom to Alexandria, my little girl. She's 5 and has Spinal Muscular Atrophy type 2, so she can't walk or crawl, and were going on a Wish trip July 11-17 to Disney World!! She is sooooo excited!! You should have seen her face when we told her she was going!! She had the biggest smile imaginable!! Ever since then it's been, "Mommy, when are we going to Disney World? Can we go today??" haha!!
> Anyways, I just wanted to stop by and say I hope to be a big giver one day!! A little pixie dust always lifts the spirits!!


Awww!!! So sweet of you! <3


ivey_family said:


> Everything is adorable!  My favorites are the crab outfits!  So cute!
> 
> 
> 
> C.


Thanks Carrie!


miprender said:


> WOW it seems I only get to post once a month now.
> 
> We are back from our trip and we had some extra pixie dust sprinkled on us. I had made us all matching shirts for dinner at BOG. Before dinner we did ETWB. Usually only the kids get a picture with Belle.
> 
> Well the CMs loved our shirts that they let us take a family portrait. They were so funny wanting to know where I had purchased them. When I told them I made them they told me that did them no good  (As soon as I get pictures form the photopass CD I will post them).
> 
> I have done some sewing. We had a launch just before we left and here was my outfit.


So cute Michelle!


----------



## aksunshine

14 outfits per child! And I finally see the light!!!!!!!!!! Good thing, since we leave Thursday! 

I have a few more picture, they are so terrible, though!!!! My camera is broke.  I will be posting the whole story on my PTR later. For now....


----------



## PurpleEars

miprender said:


> WOW it seems I only get to post once a month now.
> 
> We are back from our trip and we had some extra pixie dust sprinkled on us. I had made us all matching shirts for dinner at BOG. Before dinner we did ETWB. Usually only the kids get a picture with Belle.
> 
> Well the CMs loved our shirts that they let us take a family portrait. They were so funny wanting to know where I had purchased them. When I told them I made them they told me that did them no good  (As soon as I get pictures form the photopass CD I will post them).
> 
> I have done some sewing. We had a launch just before we left and here was my outfit.



It sounds like you had a great trip. I look forward to seeing the pictures from your trip! The launch outfit is beautiful!



hoffmann2828 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I feel a little overwhelmed in here.  ;-)  First time posting in here.
> 
> 1.  Wow.  You guys are amazing!  I WISH I could sew like you guys!
> 
> 2.  I'm hoping you can help or lead me in a direction.  I will be taking my Girl Scout troop to Disney in June 2015.  Those of you familiar with Girl Scouts know that we'll need a "Disney Fun Patch".  I can't find anything anywhere!!!  Is there anyone who makes patches here?  I know that is incredibly strange.  IF no one does, do you have ANY ideas for me on where to get some?
> 
> I don't want just plain ones, I need a Mickey head or something in a circle patch with our troop number maybe and "Disney 2015" or something.
> 
> HELP (if you can!) ;-)
> 
> Jenny



Welcome! You may be surprised by what you can make if you give sewing a try!

I wonder if you may want to connect with one of the people who do machine applique embroidery designs. Depends on how many you need, you may be able to work with a digitizer to have them make a design and connect you with someone who makes the patches. There are a few people on this board that do digitizing, so that may be a place to start.



disneychic2 said:


> I'm back from spending a week in Virginia helping my daughter pack to move to Colorado. Had fun with the grandkids and did lots of work. Then, came home and drove the opposite direction for the weekend to watch our DDIL run her first 1/2 marathon. I've been up all night, so it was a chance to get caught up on email and the DIS.
> 
> I hate to get behind on this thread, but I probably will again since I'm going to travel out to Colorado with my DD and her family and stay a week to help unpack and with the kids. Then I'm going to spend a few days with my sister and her hubby (my DH will join me there). She lives in Dallas area. Then it's back to Virginia for my DGD's 6th birthday and for DH to help with a construction project DSIL is working on. So May is pretty well shot, but I'm hoping to get some beach towels embroidered for all the grands and I have a little outfit almost finished for my 9 month old DGD, plus several things I want to do in the next 5 days. How much I'll get done, who knows, since I have housework that got neglected while I was away as well. At least at my sister's we'll just lay out by the pool and eat out. I think I'll be ready for that!
> 
> Hope all of you who are getting new or new-to-you machines have fun playing with them and hope everyone has fun sewing this week. I love coming on here and seeing what everyone else has been doing!



Sounds like you had a busy time and will be busy in the next little while. I hope you will get some rest when you are at your sister's. Congrats to your DDIL for completing her first 1/2 marathon! It is an accomplishment!



squirrel said:


> I haven't had a chance to read much here but I should be around a bit more now that my computer is back from HP again.  It was gone almost 3 weeks this last time.  It seems to be working now.
> 
> My dad just helped me install a new TV (the old tube one is dying) and now it is making a popping sound every time I change the channel.  So now we have to take it back and exchange it for another one.



Glad to hear the computer is working better. Hopefully the replacement new TV will work better!



aksunshine said:


> 14 outfits per child! And I finally see the light!!!!!!!!!! Good thing, since we leave Thursday!
> 
> I have a few more picture, they are so terrible, though!!!! My camera is broke.  I will be posting the whole story on my PTR later. For now....



Wow! 14 outfits per child! I am sure you must have been very busy. The outfits look great. I can't wait to see the pictures of them in action!


Question
I know we usually move around p.250, and we are getting awfully close to that number. Does anyone know if Theresa is around for the move (since I haven't seen her post lately)?


----------



## mommy2AbIzEli

miprender said:


> WOW it seems I only get to post once a month now.
> 
> We are back from our trip and we had some extra pixie dust sprinkled on us. I had made us all matching shirts for dinner at BOG. Before dinner we did ETWB. Usually only the kids get a picture with Belle.
> 
> Well the CMs loved our shirts that they let us take a family portrait. They were so funny wanting to know where I had purchased them. When I told them I made them they told me that did them no good  (As soon as I get pictures form the photopass CD I will post them).
> 
> I have done some sewing. We had a launch just before we left and here was my outfit.



That is adorable!!!!



Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Hey guys - I haven't been on here in quite some time. With the new baby, we did not make a trip to the World last summer, but we are booked and excited for this summer.
> 
> I've made both of my older girls outfits for previous trips, but this time it'll be different - we have a boy now! Yippee! He'll only be 15 months when we go down but I would love to make him coordinating outfits. Has anyone made a prince charming outfit for a little one before? Something comfy but still looks like the prince?
> 
> Open to any ideas or pics.
> Thanks!!



We are going for our first family trip first of June. I'm planning a few coordinating outfits that my mom is making for my almost 8 yr old dds & 2 yr old son! So excited!!!



aksunshine said:


> 14 outfits per child! And I finally see the light!!!!!!!!!! Good thing, since we leave Thursday!
> 
> I have a few more picture, they are so terrible, though!!!! My camera is broke.  I will be posting the whole story on my PTR later. For now....



Those are all awesome!!!
Love looking at everyone's creations!!!


----------



## BabyRapunzel

aksunshine said:
			
		

> 14 outfits per child! And I finally see the light!!!!!!!!!! Good thing, since we leave Thursday!
> 
> I have a few more picture, they are so terrible, though!!!! My camera is broke.  I will be posting the whole story on my PTR later. For now....
> http://s191.photobucket.com/user/RoseThorne7/media/20130427_180939_zps97cb4d34.jpg.html
> http://s191.photobucket.com/user/RoseThorne7/media/20130427_175351_zps2107e573.jpg.html
> http://s191.photobucket.com/user/RoseThorne7/media/20130427_145045_zps38ea9191.jpg.html
> http://s191.photobucket.com/user/RoseThorne7/media/20130426_133950_zps47151c70.jpg.html
> http://s191.photobucket.com/user/RoseThorne7/media/20130427_203746_zps931ea595.jpg.html
> http://s191.photobucket.com/user/RoseThorne7/media/DSCN0659_zps78612be8.jpg.html
> http://s191.photobucket.com/user/RoseThorne7/media/DSCN0662_zps3cef79dd.jpg.html



Very cute! That's an amazing amount of outfits. Have a great trip!


----------



## hannaho24

Hello everyone!! I'm new to DIS & sewing for that matter lol. My family and I will be taking our very first trip to wdw in September and I'm hoping to make some shirts and dresses for my sons (2&8mo) & daughter(6) The last time I remember sewing was 10 years ago in highschool LOL I've inherited my grandmas brother sewing machine and I'm hoping to start learning! Everything that everyone has made is soo adorable and I hope to be as advanced one day!


----------



## teresajoy

Ok ladies and gents, we are about to start thread number THIRTY!!!!!!!!!! Can you believe it??? I can't!!! 

So, pack up your nastalgia and join us on 
Thread #30!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=48256127#post48256127

As always, please *stop posting here* and start posting to the new thread.


----------



## aboveH20

aboveH20 said:


> (Old dog here, trying to learn a new trick.  After first post froze, Plan B is typing in Microsoft Word.  Lets see if I can figure out how to do this.)
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, this is probably more than you wanted to know, but here goes.
> 
> I don't have a pattern, I based mine off of a Disney one I had. Basically 17" wide and 18" tall.
> 
> Four tips:
> 1. Put a loop on it to make it easy to hang up. I don't think I'd hang it if it were really heavy, but otherwise it's convenient to have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Put a ring on the side, better yet, one of each side. I had a hand sanitizer bottle hanging from my bag for our last trip -- very convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The bags I made for the Big Give had the Mickey head rings and I made little tags with their initials.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Include a zippered pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, then get a see through pencil case to put in it for your little stuff. (I should add that I don't carry a purse when I'm traveling. I have a "vacation wallet" that I carry in my front pocket, and then I put other purse stuff in the pencil case -- tissues, phone, mini first aid kit, pen, etc. It makes it so easy to pull the pencil case out and see everything.)  In the main bag part I put a folded up sweatshirt, poncho, umbrella, etc.  Can you tell I've been to Disney a few times during cold, rainy weather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.  After  putting in the grommet I like to sew off the corner so theres less stress on the grommet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I think your question was about how to do the strings.
> 
> Youll need two strings.  To determine how long to make them, double the string over and measure roughly the length and width.  (see photo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Youll need two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One goes in and out the left side and the other goes in and out the right side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insert each pair through a grommet and tie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voila.  The world's best traveling companion.  I love how since it's lightweight it can be easily folded up and put away, but when pressed into service holds a fair amount of stuff.
> 
> Your turn to make one.



I'm not sure if you were referring to this.  I'll try to find the tutorial I used and post it in a bit.


----------



## katdancer93

I know this isn't a selling forum but I'm new and was curious. I love all the little custom outfits but I am not a sewer, well thats a lie, Im not very good at it. some of the disney inspired/themed outfits are so cute that I would like to make one or have one made in my size. I'm petite. But not as small as a childs 6. would anyone be able to point me in a direction of peasant dress patterns or the ruffle dresses? Im just not even sure where to begin.


----------



## livndisney

katdancer93 said:


> I know this isn't a selling forum but I'm new and was curious. I love all the little custom outfits but I am not a sewer, well thats a lie, Im not very good at it. some of the disney inspired/themed outfits are so cute that I would like to make one or have one made in my size. I'm petite. But not as small as a childs 6. would anyone be able to point me in a direction of peasant dress patterns or the ruffle dresses? Im just not even sure where to begin.



This is an old thread with no further posts. You may have better luck getting answers on the current Boutique thread.


----------



## SallyfromDE

katdancer93 said:


> I know this isn't a selling forum but I'm new and was curious. I love all the little custom outfits but I am not a sewer, well thats a lie, Im not very good at it. some of the disney inspired/themed outfits are so cute that I would like to make one or have one made in my size. I'm petite. But not as small as a childs 6. would anyone be able to point me in a direction of peasant dress patterns or the ruffle dresses? Im just not even sure where to begin.



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3104234&highlight=disboutiquers+part+30


----------



## tpettie

OOPs missed that this thread is at capacity moving on to the next thread.


I'm looking for a Circus theme dress ideas I can sew but lack creativity.  I have Heather Sue's circus set, and several functional thread dress patterns (lots of others too). So if anyone has some dresses they have done and don't mind sharing that would be great this grandma asked to make the birthday theme dress would appreciate it.


----------

